# Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge pt.4



## Charz

Link to last thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...488396-use-1-buy-1-challenge-2010-pt-3-a.html


----------



## La Colocha

Imma post in here, FREE POST *lmao*

Sent from bed bout to crash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sent from my _fangers _tryna' post.


----------



## Day36

LOL. yall already acking up.


----------



## LushLox

I would love to be able to use one line exclusively (natural products preferable) with products that are designed to work effectively with each other.

Has ANYone achieved this?

My problem is I get bored, I need some variety!


----------



## ms.blue

I need to join this challenge but I just bought some conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> I would love to be able to use one line exclusively (natural products preferable) with products that are designed to work effectively with each other.
> 
> *Has ANYone achieved this?
> 
> My problem is I get bored, I need some variety!*



Girl, I have not.  I Fall Head Over Heels with "Stuff" from a Variety of Lines.

Here are some of the ones I've tried (_In No Particular Order_). And I like stuff from of each of them.

Darcy's
MyHoneyChild
Christine Gant
SheScentIt
Hairveda
KomazaHairCare
Jasmines Bath and Beauty
Curl Junkie
Oyin Handmade
_Afroveda_
Claudie Revitalizer
Njoi CreationS

And Hopefully, some of the newer ones I have not tried yet

As I Am Naturally
Bear Fruit Hair
ButtersnBars Hair Masque & Hair Butter


----------



## Minty

I give up on finding a natural line that does everything for me. I'm okay with it, I gave myself until the end of the year - I did that. 

** CT- I also only tried a few lines so take what I said with a grain of salt. But I think our hair types are very similar.

The only thing I really like is ayuvedic powders, but I don't have time to go all out with it.


----------



## LushLox

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I give up on finding a natural line that does everything for me. I'm okay with it, I gave myself until the end of the year - I did that.
> 
> ** CT- I also only tried a few lines so take what I said with a grain of salt. But I think our hair types are very similar.
> 
> The only thing I really like is ayuvedic powders, but I don't have time to go all out with it.



Yes we seem to like the same type of products (especially Kerastase ). I remember when I first started my HHJ I bought so many bags of Amla,  Shikakai and others. I must have kept that up for about a couple of weeks then I gave up! It's a shame because I like how my hair felt when I used them.


----------



## bronzebomb

T - When are you trying the Bear Fruit Hair?  I still can't believe you placed 4 orders.   I see she took down the $7 deals.

Girl, I'm trying ot make these twists last  but I'm so ready to take them out and start playing with my hair.  I have everything for 4B hair!!!!

I think I am going to get the KBB Milk in Chammomile Sage and Pomegranate Guava.  That should last a year, right?


----------



## Charz

ms.blue said:


> I need to join this challenge but *I just bought some conditioners.*


 
Well in that case this is the thread for you!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *T - When are you trying the Bear Fruit Hair?* *I still can't believe you placed 4 orders.*



5 !

I just got the Plueberry & the Honeymint Spice part of the new Winter Collection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Well in that case this is the thread for you!!!



.................................


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> 5 !
> 
> I just got the Plueberry & the Honeymint Spice part of the new Winter Collection.


.............


----------



## EllePixie

@Cream Tee, the only line I can use from cleansing to finishing is Curl Junkie, but I love products too much - I need variety!


----------



## bronzebomb

I have decided not to purchase from KBB.  I may use one of  my "passes" for the hair Milk or just purchase the Chamommile Sage oil.   A member said that the scent is really Cantaloupe & Lily @ Product Categories 

5th?  Girl, when I grow up, I want to be a Diva Junkie like you!  

I'm contacting A&E right now to schedule your Intervention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I have decided not to purchase from KBB.  *I may use one of  my "passes"* for the hair Milk or just purchase the Chamommile Sage oil.   A member said that the scent is really Cantaloupe & Lily @ Product Categories
> 
> 5th?  Girl, when I grow up, I want to be a Diva Junkie like you!
> 
> I'm contacting A&E right now to schedule your Intervention.



We're _So Not_ Starting until December 31st!

_*at least i'm not*_


----------



## Minty

CT Nothing has brought my hair right back after a henna treatment like Kerastase Nurtridefense. I used it last night with my steamer. I brushed it on like color - today my hair is ridiculously soft and smooth.


----------



## Ltown

New thread! I'm not going to lie and say I will try to stay with one line because it always something new which is obvious if you see what T likes

So what this challenge of no buy, NOT ME maybe buy less


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> New thread! I'm not going to lie and say I will try to stay with one line because it always something new which is obvious if you see what T likes
> 
> So what this challenge of no buy, NOT ME maybe buy less


 Yeah, I am with you Ltown, I am not going to do a no buy either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> New thread! I'm not going to lie and say I will try to stay with one line because it always something new which is obvious if you see what T likes
> 
> So what this challenge of *no buy, NOT ME maybe buy less *





mkd said:


> Yeah, *I am with you Ltown, I am not going to do a no buy either.*



Hmmmm?  Gimme some reasons Ladies.....

Maybe "I" Should do a _Buy Less_ too...


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmmmm? Gimme some reasons Ladies.....
> 
> Maybe "I" Should do a _Buy Less_ too...


 T, for me, I just don't want to be restricted.  I have definately made a conscious effort to buy less anyway this year.  My husband started his own practice this year and that really made me evaluate spending in a lot of areas in my life.  Next year, my son my be starting private school for kindergarten and I know that will me that I will evaluate spending even more.  

Maybe you can start with a buy less and wean yourself off.  Do you really want to stop cold turkey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, for me, I just don't want to be restricted.  *I have definately made a conscious effort to buy less anyway this year.*  My husband started his own practice this year and that really made me evaluate spending in a lot of areas in my life.  Next year, my son my be starting private school for kindergarten and I know that will me that *I will evaluate spending even more. *
> 
> Maybe you can start with a buy less and wean yourself off.  *Do you really want to stop cold turkey?*



mk:  You have done really well this year.  For the most part you've been extremely disciplined.

I will think about it 'more' as we approach December 31st and evaluate my options. _'Tis the Season to spend like a Mad Woman._

I guess I buy HARD in spurts like these.


----------



## Ltown

We need to get mod to close the other thread so we don't get confuse or other won't post there. 

T, you need to not buy quantity of items, 2-4 bottles or jars because of sell. So you definately won't last on a no buy remember that one in Oct? Buy less for you sweetie! Although I've benefit from you buying several, you need to slow it dow boo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.  I Looked at BFH's DC'ers.  I think I will use these for Co-Washing.  

IMO-- They're not "Thick Enough" To Steam/DC with, but they look like they'll make Great Co-Washers.  Not nearly as thick as Ori Golden or Claudie Deep Moisturizing (which I also use for Great Co-Washing).

I'm thinking about using the _Olive Drench _tomorrow to Co-Wash with.





OT:  Right Now On Judge Joe Brown they somebody is suing over BKT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, you need to not buy quantity of items, 2-4 bottles or jars because of sell. *So you definately won't last on a no buy remember that one in Oct? Buy less for you sweetie!* Although I've benefit from you buying several, you need to slow it dow boo!



Thanks L!

mk Already Gave me a BIG REALITY CHECK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pm'ed Supergirl And Allandra  and asked one of them to remove Part 3


----------



## EllePixie

My Jessicurl stuff just got here today - I ordered during Grey Friday on CurlMart. DC'ing with the weekly treatment right now (shower cap, no dryer/steamer), and will style with the Confident Coils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *My Jessicurl stuff just got here today - I ordered during Grey Friday on CurlMart. *DC'ing with the weekly treatment right now (shower cap, no dryer/steamer), and will style with the Confident Coils.



WOW!  That was Fast Elle. 

Didn't you say CM is Local to where you are?

I love WDT.  

Now see, that's my idea of a DC'er. It's nice & super thick.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That was Fast Elle.
> 
> Didn't you say CM is Local to where you are?
> 
> I love WDT.
> 
> Now see, that's my idea of a DC'er. It's nice & super thick.



Fast?  I am actually mad at them - I placed this order on the 19th! I live in SoCal but I think it took a little longer b/c of the holiday last week and UPS was closed. I've never tried their DC - I was influenced by Charz, lol!


----------



## mkd

WDT is a really nice DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Fast?  I am actually mad at them - *I placed this order on the 19th!* I live in SoCal but I think it took a little longer b/c of the holiday last week and UPS was closed. I've never tried their DC - I was influenced by Charz, lol!



Oh, I didn't know _when_ Grey Friday was?....my bad 

Chile....That WAS S-L-O-W!

Yeah, WDT is nice.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Fast?  I am actually mad at them - I placed this order on the 19th! I live in SoCal but I think it took a little longer b/c of the holiday last week and UPS was closed. I've never tried their DC - I was influenced by Charz, lol!


 
It is good Elle I brought it under curl mart sale. It makes my hair very soft!


----------



## mkd

T, when are you going to try the DC from buttersnbars? I want you and Che to review it for me!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, I didn't know _when_ Grey Friday was?....my bad
> 
> *Chile....That WAS S-L-O-W!*
> 
> Yeah, WDT is nice.



Girl, you know I was about to go off on them! Smh...

The DC feels nice in my hair and I like that it's thick yet has water...



mkd said:


> T, when are you going to try the DC from buttersnbars? I want you and Che to review it for me!



Are you talking about the clay one? I love that DC...only thing is that it's a bit hard to wash out.


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Girl, you know I was about to go off on them! Smh...
> 
> The DC feels nice in my hair and I like that it's thick yet has water...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the clay one? I love that DC...only thing is that it's a bit hard to wash out.


 Yup that is the one.  Thanks for the review.  I am not sure how I feel about it being hard to wash out.  Did you just have to rinse for a long time or did you have to manipulate a lot?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, when are you going to try the DC from buttersnbars? I want you and Che to review it for me!



Girl, Doesn't it look interesting?  It almost looks like Clay!  I got a backup today (it sounds really, really good).  I can't wait!  

It is so unusual looking.  I think it will be wonderful under my Steamer or even with a Heat Cap.

I'm not sure?  I already have that A&S and BM opened that I need to finish up.  

I think I may open a Sitrinillah up next.  I have so much Jasmine to try to get through.  And Got 2 More Jars on the way. I will open another Jasmine next too.

I don't want to have more than 2-3 DC'ers open at one time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Are you talking about the clay one? *I love that DC...only thing is that it's a bit hard to wash out.*



I'll definitely have to Steam with this, which should make it easier to rinse out.


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> Yup that is the one.  Thanks for the review.  I am not sure how I feel about it being hard to wash out.  Did you just have to rinse for a long time or did you have to manipulate a lot?



I did a full review of it on my blog...it's REALLY thick and difficult to wash out. I had to scrub my scalp and usually need to cowash after in order to get it all out. I actually started using a scoop and mixing with other stuff to make it easier to wash out. When I used it straight, I scratched my scalp and had pink clay under my fingernails for a couple of days! 

But I will say it is REALLY good - it made my hair so soft, defrizzed, and it was so easy to detangle...I just had to dilute it so I could wash that mess out!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll definitely have to Steam with this, which should make it easier to rinse out.



That's a good idea, T...let's hope my mom gets me a steamer for Christmas! I just used it with a plastic cap.


----------



## Charz

^ That's why I don't get down with clay. Too much manipulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I did a full review of it on my blog...*it's REALLY thick and difficult to wash out. I had to scrub my scalp and usually need to cowash after in order to get it all out. I actually started using a scoop and mixing with other stuff to make it easier to wash out. When I used it straight, I scratched my scalp and had pink clay under my fingernails for a couple of days! *
> 
> But I will say it is REALLY good - it made my hair so soft, defrizzed, and it was so easy to detangle...I just had to dilute it so I could wash that mess out!





EllePixie said:


> *That's a good idea, T...let's hope my mom gets me a steamer for Christmas!* I just used it with a plastic cap.



Great Review Elle

Yeah, You Need a STEAMA' 

You'll really love the Performance of Your Products with the Enhancement/Introduction of Steam. 

It takes them to the Next Level and it's very relaxing.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> ^ That's why I don't get down with clay. Too much manipulation.


 Yeah, I am thinking this may require too much manipulation for me. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Allandra is removing U1 B1 Part 3.  

It's Prolly Gone.

Pours out some _Diet Coke_ for the Part 3 Challenge

_*fun times*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll Use the BnB's Deep Conditioning Masque on a Day when I'm 'not' in a hurry or feeling rushed and can take my time to Steam it in good & rinse well.

Most people that Steam in Henna say it makes it alot easier to rinse out.  

I've never steamed my Henna in (yet), but I'm sure steaming this will make it alot easier to rinse out.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll Use the BnB's Deep Conditioning Masque on a Day when I'm 'not' in a hurry or feeling rushed and can take my time to Steam it in good & rinse well.
> 
> Most people that Steam in Henna say it makes it alot easier to rinse out.
> 
> I've never steamed my Henna in (yet), but I'm sure steaming this will make it alot easier to rinse out.


 

I've steamed with henna but I wouldn't advise it for the steamers sake. When I emptied out the little water thingie it was full of the dye. I can't see it being good for the machine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I've steamed with henna but I wouldn't advise it for the steamers sake.* When I emptied out the little water thingie it was full of the dye. I can't see it being good for the machine.



Good Point.   Lawd Knows My Heart would Break in 2 if something happened to my STEAMA'

Now, I'm reconsidering steaming in that Masque too.

Thanks Charz!


----------



## robot.

:blush3:

-imgsnip!-


----------



## mkd

Awwwww Robot, how cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Awwww Robot.  Thanks for Sharing Baby-Bot!

You were always a Diva!


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awwww Robot.  Thanks for Sharing Baby-Bot!
> 
> You were always a Diva!



my mom kept my head on the hook up.

once, looooong ago, my (white) music teacher told me to take my hat off... it was my braids!  in a ponytail! erplexed 

eta: i wish my face was still shaped like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *my mom kept my head on the hook up.*
> 
> once, looooong ago, *my (white) music teacher told me to take my hat off*... it was my braids!  in a ponytail! erplexed
> 
> eta: i wish my face was still shaped like that.



Girl....She DID!

You should have told them to take they YT off


----------



## Charz

Damn, I ordered twice from the limited because I forgot to add my coupon code and they sent both orders even tho I emailed them to cancel one!

Guess Saturday Imma be returning the whole box along with stuff from Nordstrom, Sephora and using my Nordstrom Groupon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Damn, I ordered twice from the limited because I forgot to add my coupon code and they sent both orders even tho I emailed them to cancel one!
> 
> *Guess Saturday Imma be returning the whole box along with stuff from Nordstrom,* Sephora and using my Nordstrom Groupon.



Girl, What did you get from Nordstrom's


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, What did you get from Nordstrom's


 


I bought 4 dresses from the semi-annual sale. 1 fit me weird like a box so I have to take it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I bought 4 dresses from the semi-annual sale.* 1 fit me weird like a box so I have to take it back.



WOW!

You really did take advantage of the Clothes Sales!  

Sweet!


----------



## Charz

@CreamTee

I'm going to the UK in June to see my favorite band System of a Down (they got back together to play some select dates) I'm flying into the East Midlands Airport. Do you have any advice? I've been before but to London. Thanks.


----------



## chebaby

if i wanted to stick to 1 line it would be giovanni. i was trying to think of a second line but my mind is drawing a blank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @CreamTee
> 
> *I'm going to the UK in June* to see my favorite band System of a Down (they got back together to play some select dates) *I'm flying into the East Midlands Airport. Do you have any advice? I've been before but to London. Thanks.*



And RosalindB ---- She is Also from the UK!

I wish I were going (but not to the concert).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if i wanted to stick to 1 line it would be giovanni.* i was trying to think of a second line but my mind is drawing a blank.



Hi Che!

I'm still not sure.  SSI maybe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....I just heard back from Barbara at _As I Am Naturally_ with a very nice response to my ordering mishap.  

The matter has been Handled.

2 Thumbs Up for Great Customer Relations and Prompt Feedback.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am content with Oyin Handmade. A coworker asked me this today "What's your favorite line!"

1. Oyin Handmade is an all-around brand for me. The hair products are above average.
2. AfroVeda for two strand twists - I'm afraid of the shelf life and the seperation. But my twists are banging!
3. Qhemet Biologics for Moisture but nothing else. This line is lacking a styling product.
4. Carol's Daughter gives me shine, moisture and style. It also elongates my twist. I can't not stand the smell of Healthy Hair Butter.
5. Karen's Body Beautiful - smell/scent only!

TBD:
Koils By Nature
Bee Mine - I love the shampoo bars
HairVeda - Green Tea Hair butter is my favorite. I love the Sitrinillah

Store Purchases:
I can't live with out my Sta Sof Fro!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^

So, Bronze, Are you trying to go with one line or is this your Staples?


----------



## bronzebomb

T- By the end of the 2011 I'm going to have my staples down.

I can't guarantee that I will still live in Baltimore.  So right now, Oyin is convenient.  I have to determine if this is the line that I'm willing to pay for shipping if I lived elsewhere.

I love Qhemet, I just need a little bit more hold and an underdryer/steamer conditioner.

After reading the Oyin Hair Dew label, its similar KimmayTube leave in.  (I hope she wasn't trying to bottle and sell it, cuz Oyin beat her to it)


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I think I am content with Oyin Handmade. A coworker asked me this today "What's your favorite line!"
> 
> 1. Oyin Handmade is an all-around brand for me. The hair products are above average.
> 2. AfroVeda for two strand twists - I'm afraid of the shelf life and the seperation. But my twists are banging!
> 3. Qhemet Biologics for Moisture but nothing else. This line is lacking a styling product.
> 4. Carol's Daughter gives me shine, moisture and style. It also elongates my twist. I can't not stand the smell of Healthy Hair Butter.
> 5. Karen's Body Beautiful - smell/scent only!
> 
> TBD:
> Koils By Nature
> Bee Mine - I love the shampoo bars
> HairVeda - Green Tea Hair butter is my favorite. I love the Sitrinillah
> 
> Store Purchases:
> I can't live with out my Sta Sof Fro!


you just reminded me about oyin. i think they would be my first choice for my 1 and only line. giovanni only because i love the protein and leave in. 
bee mine is good too but not the whole line for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> After reading the Oyin Hair Dew label, its similar *KimmayTube leave in.  (I hope she wasn't trying to bottle and sell it, cuz Oyin beat her to it)*



WOW!  That's too bad.

I've never looked at her Leave-In, although it seems to be a Huge Hit!

I ain't makin' nothin' 

So, wasn't no sense it me lookin' at it


----------



## Ltown

Robot you were and still are cutie!  Ok so what the 411 buy less??


----------



## LushLox

Charz said:


> @CreamTee
> 
> I'm going to the UK in June to see my favorite band System of a Down (they got back together to play some select dates) I'm flying into the East Midlands Airport. Do you have any advice? I've been before but to London. Thanks.



Oooh Charz that sounds nice, how long will you be here for?

East Midlands, so like the Birmingham area? Where will you be staying? I don't know much about that area but I have a few friends who do, so I'll find out the best places to go/see etc. I'm sure you know already though, it is VERY expensive over here!

ETA: I suppose while you're here though you can always order some Anita Grant if you like her stuff!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That's too bad.
> 
> I've never looked at her Leave-In, although it seems to be a Huge Hit!
> 
> I ain't makin' nothin'
> 
> So, wasn't no sense it me lookin' at it


kimmay leave in is kckt mixed with oils and i think aloe gel. thats why im always like erplexed when people say kimmay leave in. she could bottle it but i dont know what kc gonna say


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That's too bad.
> 
> I've never looked at her Leave-In, although it seems to be a Huge Hit!
> 
> *I ain't makin' nothin'*
> 
> So, wasn't no sense it me lookin' at it




You and me both.  I'm sure Kimmay is working on bottling and selling that leave in though...


----------



## La Colocha

@ Robot what a doll,

@ Charz kiss serj for me if you can get to him

@ Bronze do you know how long the koils by nature butters last? She is having a sale today and i may want to try one. I read on nc that some people were having problems with the gel spoiling but the butters seem good.

Hey everybody, i talked to dh about my products and he said if i want them get them. I didn't get to buy anything so treat myself and don't look at the cost. Its hard for me to do that now. Just let go and buy something but he is right, no harm every now and then. So i ordered oyins honey bee doo doo drops and hairveda gt butter and almond glaze, the whipped cream was sold out but that's ok. I didn't have to email her because they were still available. Now im looking at 1 more thing then i will be satisfied.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *kimmay leave in is kckt mixed* with oils and i think aloe gel. thats why im always like *erplexed when people say kimmay leave in. she could bottle it but i dont know what kc gonna say*



That's what I'm thinkin' Che.  That's why it never interest me



Cream Tee said:


> You and me both.  *I'm sure Kimmay is working on bottling and selling that leave in though...*



Uh???  Talmbout a Base. 

That's Using KCKT as a Base 

Who would buy that from her when folx can make their own?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey everybody, i talked to dh about my products and he said if i want them get them. I didn't get to buy anything so treat myself and don't look at the cost. Its hard for me to do that now. Just let go and buy something but he is right, no harm every now and then.* So i ordered oyins honey bee doo doo drops and hairveda gt butter and almond glaze, the whipped cream was sold out but that's ok. I didn't have to email her because they were still available. Now im looking at 1 more thing then i will be satisfied.



Shooot......Does the Brother Franklin 2 Times.  

I'll Order them For You!

Tell Him We Just Gave Him MAD COOL POINTS


----------



## bronzebomb

I just purchased Koils by Nature last month, I have the butter and a few gels.  I do not know the shelf life, but I'm not purchasing anything else.  I need stable products and I'm upset that these mom and pop shops are not adding a preservative.

As for the Kimmay Leave in...I think it works for most.  I never thought she would use the Knot Today for her own base.  (It was just a passing thought that she was making her own leave-in to sell)  But IF she were...Oyin beat her to it!

I'm not making anything either...That's why I like the Bear Fruit Leave in...I think she used Palm Kernal Oil and Castor oil (Cherry Bark Banana leave in) Cherry Bark Banana Creme Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner - Bear Fruit Hair it worked the same!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I'm not making anything either...That's why I like the Bear Fruit Leave in...I think she used Palm Kernal Oil and Castor oil (Cherry Bark Banana leave in) Cherry Bark Banana Creme Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner - Bear Fruit Hair it worked the same!



I was getting ready to say I may consider this before the Sale ends, but that minimum 6 week Shelf-Life is a now big deterrent.

Especially since I said I wasn't buying another L-I.

_*thinking* _


----------



## JJamiah

Hello Ladies,

The year is almost ending and I can say I feel so Reformed. I think having to come one and put down what I bought made me feel a little kinda aware of what I was doing. 

I have bought alot of lace fronts this year and enjoy wearing them.  
My products purchase are nearly non-existant 

So next year intervention shouldn't be needed. It has been a nice run with you ladies


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> I just purchased Koils by Nature last month, I have the butter and a few gels.  I do not know the shelf life, but I'm not purchasing anything else.  I need stable products and I'm upset that these mom and pop shops are not adding a preservative.
> 
> As for the Kimmay Leave in...I think it works for most.  I never thought she would use the Knot Today for her own base.  (It was just a passing thought that she was making her own leave-in to sell)  But IF she were...Oyin beat her to it!
> 
> I'm not making anything either...That's why I like the Bear Fruit Leave in...I think she used Palm Kernal Oil and Castor oil (Cherry Bark Banana leave in) Cherry Bark Banana Creme Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner - Bear Fruit Hair it worked the same!



Thanks bb, if she doesn't have water or liquid like aloe vera in her butters they should last a long time, just keep them clean and don't get water in them. I need to go look. I think she has 15% off with free shipping over $15.


----------



## chebaby

i kind of want to build my own super duper deep conditioner from bfh but its pricey as heck.


----------



## La Colocha

Well im done until christmas or ny but i may not get my stuff until then so this might be it period, we'll see. I got koils by nature mango hair and body butter and heavenly bliss hair and body butter. I like that i was able to get small jars because i use my products slow and free shipping is nice. And there is no water in them so i can take my time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i kind of want to build my own super duper deep conditioner from bfh but its pricey as heck.*



Girl......

I don't even look at the Customs.....................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......
> 
> I don't even look at the Customs.....................


so far mine would be $33


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I'm thinkin' Che.  That's why it never interest me
> 
> 
> 
> Uh???  Talmbout a Base.
> 
> That's Using KCKT as a Base
> 
> Who would buy that from her when folx can make their own?




True I suppose it wasn't the wisest move to broadcast the recipe, but then you get some folks *cough* who don't want to make nuthin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> True I suppose it wasn't the wisest move to broadcast the recipe, *but then you get some folks *cough* who don't want to make nuthin!*



Girl.....If I want it that bad I will just buy a bottle of KCKT


----------



## Charz

Cream Tee said:


> Oooh Charz that sounds nice, how long will you be here for?
> 
> East Midlands, so like the Birmingham area? Where will you be staying? I don't know much about that area but I have a few friends who do, so I'll find out the best places to go/see etc. I'm sure you know already though, it is VERY expensive over here!
> 
> ETA: I suppose while you're here though you can always order some Anita Grant if you like her stuff!



Well the download festival thingie is from June 6th-13th. I think I may be roughing it out on the camp ground. The whole package is 180 pounds. I think its like 2 miles away from the airport. I wanna go to the Netherlands too.



La Colocha said:


> @ Robot what a doll,
> 
> @ Charz kiss serj for me if you can get to him



I will abduct him and make him sing to me every night. But who I really wanna talk to is Daron, he's the musical genius/writer.


----------



## chebaby

last night i put my hair in a some medium twists and they are still soft, however not as soft as i thought they would be. the butter i used has a lot of oil in it and i used a ton of it because i did my twists on dry hair but my hair sucked up all that oil and im surprised. with as much of the butter as i used i didnt think i would need to moisturize my hair until the end of the week but i see that aint happening.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just received my curlmart package! I purchased whipped pudding from oyin (Im sooooooo in LOVE) with the smell and their honey wash.


----------



## Ltown

I look at the butter and bars and in the cart it was $20.99, $7.95 for shipping 20% off $4.20 =$24.94 I need better deal!


----------



## rosalindb

@beautyaddict1913

Re ingredients such as Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, you can always check out Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Reviews. Here are links on Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl butylcarbamate 



La Colocha said:


> Thanks bb, if she doesn't have water or liquid like aloe vera in her butters they should last a long time, just keep them clean and don't get water in them. I need to go look. I think she has 15% off with free shipping over $15.



I agree - also watch out for ingredients such as coconut milk, banana etc MHC   



Charz said:


> @CreamTee
> 
> I'm going to the UK in June to see my favorite band System of a Down (they got back together to play some select dates) I'm flying into the East Midlands Airport. Do you have any advice? I've been before but to London. Thanks.



I have a cousin who lives around there, I will e-mail him to see if he can give any advice. How many people are you travelling with?


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im going to post a pic here and ladies, please reply. I just received and opened my whipped pudding from oyin. It looks like some of it is missing...I didnt receive a full jar (according to my eyes). please reply and let me know!

ETA: the pic is attached


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> Im going to post a pic here and ladies, please reply. I just received and opened my whipped pudding from oyin. It looks like some of it is missing...*I didnt receive a full jar (according to my eyes). please reply and let me know!*



Dang Fatty That's gone be hard for me w/o seeing a Full Sized Jar next to it, because I've never had this product.  

Maybe somebody that has, can chime in and let you know.

I would still e-mail Curlmart right now and tell them _regardless_


----------



## fattyfatfat

I added the pic two posts up


----------



## mkd

Fatty, it looks like maybe it settled.  One side looks more full than the other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I added the pic two posts up



It all looks smooshed to one side.  Is it Cold? What will it look like when it's at Room Temperature?

Hard to tell.  What's the consistency of the product?  Will it even out once it's Room Temp?

Regardless, I would e-mail or CALL Curlmart 1-800 and tell them that my product is defective etc..... & whatever ASAP. 

Do it Now!


----------



## fattyfatfat

yup. its cold here. but even if its settles, it doesnt look like it would still be full jar (to me). I just sent them an email. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> It all looks smooshed to one side.  *Is it Cold?* What will it look like when it's at Room Temperature?
> 
> Hard to tell.  What's the consistency of the product?  Will it even out once it's Room Temp?
> 
> Regardless, I would e-mail or CALL Curlmart 1-800 and tell them that my product is defective etc..... & whatever ASAP.
> 
> Do it Now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> yup. its cold here. but even if its settles, it doesnt look like it would still be full jar (to me). I just sent them an email.



I meant is the product cold?

Is that the consistency?


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats what I meant too!!! its cold here and the product is cold . I put it in another room so it can warm up.




IDareT'sHair said:


> I meant is the product cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> thats what I meant too!!! its cold here and the product is cold . I put it in another room so it can warm up.



Maybe it will re-settle once it's Room Temperature.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Glad You Notified them.  Keep us Posted with what happens with CM.


----------



## bronzebomb

Oyin's products are packaged by hand.  I can assure you that all of your product is there.  It's weighed twice.  once by the bottlers and second by staff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Oyin's products are packaged by hand.  I can assure you that all of your product is there.  *It's weighed twice.  once by the bottlers and second by staff.*



That's Good to Know. Thanks Bronze


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks bronze!!!! curlmart replied to my email with the quickness!!!




bronzebomb said:


> Oyin's products are packaged by hand.  I can assure you that all of your product is there.  It's weighed twice.  once by the bottlers and second by staff.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> I agree - also watch out for ingredients such as coconut milk, banana etc



Thanks rosa its just oils and butters so it will be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> thanks bronze!!!! *curlmart replied to my email with the quickness!!!*



Are they sending you out another Jar???? _*crosses fingers*
_
OR

Did they say it has to do with "product settling?"


----------



## Ese88

that whipped pudding looks delicious . I can feel my PJ kicking in. Is it bad that i lurk this thread for ideas on new products to buy?


----------



## fattyfatfat

it is super duper freaking delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ese88 said:


> that whipped pudding looks delicious . I can feel my PJ kicking in. Is it bad that i lurk this thread for ideas on new products to buy?


----------



## La Colocha

Ese88 said:


> that whipped pudding looks delicious . I can feel my PJ kicking in. Is it bad that i lurk this thread for ideas on new products to buy?



Yeah pretty bad...............................

















lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat

she offered to send another jar. Im having SO weigh it so...if Im wrong Im wrong and Ill send an email apologizing.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Are they sending you out another Jar???? _*crosses fingers*
> _
> OR
> 
> Did they say it has to do with "product settling?"


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> Oyin's products are packaged by hand. I can assure you that all of your product is there. It's weighed twice. once by the bottlers and second by staff.


 
Sure is, Charz and I met at a bottling section.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks ladies!!! Ill let her know not to send another jar.


----------



## EllePixie

fattyfatfat said:


> View attachment 100998
> 
> Im going to post a pic here and ladies, please reply. I just received and opened my whipped pudding from oyin. It looks like some of it is missing...I didnt receive a full jar (according to my eyes). please reply and let me know!
> 
> ETA: the pic is attached



No, that is a full jar - often times, Oyin products shift in transit, and when companies put product in the jars to the brim, that is actually more than what the oz says. I just got my Shine and Define and it's the same way, but if I knock the side of it and it evens out on top, it comes up to where the lid starts, which is usually the correct amount.


----------



## La Colocha

Did you all decide on a no-buy or buy less starting in 2011?


----------



## EllePixie

fattyfatfat said:


> thanks ladies!!! Ill let her know not to send another jar.



Ooh, sorry I'm late!!! 

I just got my Hair Dew and I think it's going to be the shiz! I used my Jessicurl Confident Coils today, which was a little drying and my hair was a little stiff, so I applied it on top and it MELTED into my hair.  Can't wait to test it out tomorrow on fresh hair.


----------



## La Colocha

EllePixie said:


> Ooh, sorry I'm late!!!
> 
> I just got my Hair Dew and I think it's going to be the shiz! I used my Jessicurl Confident Coils today, which was a little drying and my hair was a little stiff, so I applied it on top and it MELTED into my hair.  Can't wait to test it out tomorrow on fresh hair.



Elle is this a promotional product or are they keeping it? I don't want to get hooked on something that will go away.


----------



## chebaby

fattyfatfat said:


> yup. its cold here. but even if its settles, it doesnt look like it would still be full jar (to me). I just sent them an email.


when you go to the oyin store to get it everything is full to the top., yours does not look like that. but it could just be settled to one side, idk. what i do know is that the last order of my oyin from curl mart has been weird and i love curlmart but i wont purchase my oyin from them again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La I have the gel , leave in and hair butter from koils by nature for over 6 months and  they are all still fine and I don't keep hair stuff in my fridge.


----------



## EllePixie

La Colocha said:


> Elle is this a promotional product or are they keeping it? I don't want to get hooked on something that will go away.



It's new, but I haven't heard anything about it being promo and I don't see why they wouldn't keep it unless everyone hated it immensely (which I doubt would evah happen!). They don't have a creamy leave-in in their line up unless you count the Honey Hemp.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Did you all decide on a no-buy or buy less starting in 2011?


 
I think I will do buy less since I already have my regimen and staples down but I only buy enough to use within about 6months.

I also just received my shipping notice from QB .


----------



## chebaby

i hope i love the honey doo when i get it. i love leave ins and it would do me some good to be able to get almost everything i need at the oyin store.
now if they had a strong protein that would be all i need.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks elle,

Ladies i found this shoe/product organizer, it has mesh pockets

Clothing, Toys, Electronics, Jewelry, Jaclyn Smith - Kmart.com

I will go to kmart tomorrow and compare and feel how sturdy they are. I don't want mine falling off the door everytime i open it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Did you all decide on a no-buy or buy less starting in 2011?


im certain i will be buying and trying less. i have a few pounds of some butters so i can make my own moisturizers, or melt them and add to conditioners, or use as pre poo.
but i know i will continue to use oyin, giovanni, bee mine, aphogee shampoo and that might be all.


----------



## bronzebomb

I've been to a bottling party...or two; and sometimes the bottlers do not put it in "pretty" but I guess that's why they named their company Oyin "handmade." Made and Bottled by hand. 

The Dew is not a promotional item; it's in the line up!

oke: Ok...If we don't do a "no-buy challenge" (I'm sticking to the no-buy) maybe a Buy-it Quarterly challenge????


----------



## La Colocha

This is cute too,  Axis Imex 20-Pocket Over-the-Door Shoe Organizer - Sidewalk Stripe Spa : Target

probably wouldn't pay that much for one but i may swing by target too because they have more variety.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies,

I haven't bought anything..... yet.


----------



## mkd

I am interested in a buy less La.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Cream Tee said:


> I would love to be able to use one line exclusively (natural products preferable) with products that are designed to work effectively with each other.
> 
> Has ANYone achieved this?
> 
> *My problem is I get bored, I need some variety!*


 
Thats my problem too! I could never live my life with just 5 products in my closet...1 shampoo, 1 condish, 1 leave in, 1 oil, 1 styler...I wish I could but I cant so I aint


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> 5 !
> 
> I just got the Plueberry & the Honeymint Spice part of the new Winter Collection.


 
T are you trying to get put out the bfh site? Yall know how the bartender kicks u out and refuses to sell u anymore drinks if u get too drunk? thats what the bfh lady gon do to T!


----------



## mkd

I decided that I like KBB hair cream.  I will rebuy it when I finish this jar.


----------



## natura87

I am making a list of products I would like to use up before the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *T are you trying to get put out the bfh site? Yall know how the bartender kicks u out and refuses to sell u anymore drinks if u get too drunk? thats what the bfh lady gon do to T! *



Girl..........Who You Tellin'

Imma Need You to Step Away from the Website


----------



## natura87

I see y'all just up and went and started a new thread. So is it a "No Buy", "Buy Less" or an "Aww hell, screw it!!" ?


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> I see y'all just up and went and started a new thread. So is it a "No Buy", "Buy Less" or an "Aww hell, screw it!!" ?



I think everyone is kind of doing their own thing and leaning more twards buy less. I won't restock until april unless i run out or if its a really good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jasmine Came Today.

I just checked the mail.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I see y'all just up and went and started a new thread. So is it a "No Buy", "Buy Less" or an "Aww hell, screw it!!" ?


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Well the download festival thingie is from June 6th-13th. I think I may be roughing it out on the camp ground. The whole package is 180 pounds. I think its like 2 miles away from the airport. I wanna go to the Netherlands too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will abduct him and make him sing to me every night. But who I really wanna talk to is Daron, he's the musical genius/writer.



OMG!!! The random SOAD shows in 11. I want to go to one so freakin bad but grad school. Tryna take my money and my fun.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Just came in from a meeting and catching up on ya'll actin' up in here!! 

I, for one, am not doing a long term no buy. Mainly because I like to purchase new things.  I have quite a few new products to try right now so I should be good for a while. I do have to restock a few staples and then I should be good. I want to start with a No Buy for January, for sure.  I might have to get one or two staples in February, but not much else.


----------



## Brownie518

I got my shipping notice from SheScentit already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still tryna' figure out what Imma do, but I Do Know I will be heavily focusing on getting rid of some products, concentrating 1st on the ones in the Fridge.

I will definitely be purchasing alot less.

I wanted to do my hair tomorrow Co-Wash w/BFH Olive Drench, but don't know now?  I may hafta' wait until Fridayerplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!

I got to page 5 in my reading to catch up but I promised myself I would get off of here at 8p and the time is near!

I told you guys that I twisted the front part of my hair with kckt and kccc last night but I had also had ohhb in there from the night before so my curls came out very soft and defined....i forgot kccc hates extras...I needed a little stiffness to blend with the half wig...it looked awful when I tried to blend so I just covered it up and wore a full wig. Im gonna use my gel by Curls on the front part tonight, moisturize the back with kbb cream....I will wear a full wig tomoro and do my banded wash and go thing tomoro night...I will let you ladies know how it turns out...

It took all I had today to not buy anything from the hv sale...i filled and emptied a cart 3 or 4 times....shipping was $9 for one item and $10.95 for 4...so it would only be worth it for me if I were ordering more products...I am trying to sit on my credit card until February (my HHJ anniversary)

I had been swapping my life away on NC...there is always something for sale there! I swapped with this one girl...I gave her some Mozeke in exchange for TJ Nourish Spa (I really wanted to try it since there isnt one near me!) and I just mailed the package this Saturday and when I tell yall this h*ffa got it up for sale along with a whole collection of mozeke items...I woulda bought that collection but when i saw that one item listed i was like aww nawww i am not buying nothing from u that i didnt charge u for...Fab and I must have come across the same character lol.


----------



## chebaby

i know for a fact i cant do a no buy because when i do decide to purchase something i will blow up my cc. there is no way.


----------



## Ltown

Well buy less is my goal, we don't have to agree our goal is to trim down the $$. Being a junkie of something is normal I have friends jewelry junkie, weave junkie, shoe junkie(me) clothes. It all good let stop fooling ourself or pretending   If we reviewed our last 3 thread it was probably a new product every 3 months or less and we just can't sit around pretending we are not going to try it 

I looked for better deal on shea can't find none so I'm ordered butternbar now since it's 1 day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I had been swapping my life away on NC...there is always something for sale there! I swapped with this one girl...I gave her some Mozeke in exchange for TJ Nourish Spa (I really wanted to try it since there isnt one near me!) and I just mailed the package this Saturday and when I tell yall this h*ffa got it up for sale along with a whole collection of mozeke items...I woulda bought that collection but when i saw that one item listed i was like aww nawww i am not buying nothing from u that i didnt charge u for...Fab and I must have come across the same character lol.*



Beauty -- Be Careful with that. 

Now......._I might "Sell" to anybody, but I only swap with the Ladies in this Thread_ or someone else on this Board that I have a e-friendship with.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i know for a fact i cant do a no buy because when i do decide to purchase something i will blow up my cc. there is no way.


 
lol...its like starve now and gorge later lol...i plan to over-do it in february  I will be out of my staples and using up stuff that is just ok by then so then I can stockpile my faves! I have an allowance list of things that I can buy in between now and feb like that goody jojoba infused brush and a few conditioners...but thats all and if I can refrain from doing that im really going to celebrate!


----------



## La Colocha

See that is why i only swap or buy from people i know. I don't want no hair in the product, dirty containers, half arsed filled bottles when its supposed to be full. Old stuff about to expire. There are only a handful of people that i deal with and im going to keep it that way.


----------



## bronzebomb

T you got more BFH than I do!  I'm awaiting your reviews.  i don't think I have the same conditioners that you have.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beauty -- Be Careful with that.
> 
> Now......._I might "Sell" to anybody, but I only swap with the Ladies in this Thread_ or someone else on this Board that I have a e-friendship with.


 
thanks T! Im done swapping over there! do u think its risky to buy stuff from them too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Just Slow My Game, Use what I have, See What I like and Buy whenever I want.

The Season is what --- it is a 'retail' smorgasboard (and I will partake in anything that interests me).

I did fairly well in October.  

Actually, better than I've done in a Loooong time. I will return to that once the Deals are totally off the table.


----------



## chebaby

still thinking about purchasing from bfh but i dont know. lately every time i start to make a hair purchase i feel bad


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a few more things this week. I finished a Motions CPR, the last drop of Kukui Nut oil (will repurchase), SSI Avocado conditioner, and Darcy's Apricot Kernel oil (I think. that or the peach). 
In the next week or two, I should finish a Jasmines Avocado & Silk, MHC Honey & Horsetail, MHC Molasses Hydrating, and maybe Aveda Smooth Infusion conditioner. 

Some new stuff to try:
MHC Olive You
BFH Ginger Macadamia conditioner
MHC Honey moisturizer
Claudie's Normalizing conditioner (I used it once and loved it. need one more just to make sure)
Renpure Reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *thanks T! Im done swapping over there! do u think its risky to buy stuff from them too?*



I Don't know? I'm not saying it's Risky.  I don't know how 'established' you are over there with your fellow posters. 

It's all about E-Lationships At least for me, anyway.

I've only looked at that site a coupla' times.  One time because someone forwarded me a Thread about that _Amaka-Flacka-Messa_ 

And the other time when they were talking about Afroveda-gate (and then again, someone forwarded me that thread).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> See that is why i only swap or buy from people i know. *I don't want no hair in the product, dirty containers, half arsed filled bottles when its supposed to be full. Old stuff about to expire. There are only a handful of people that i deal with and im going to keep it that way.*




LAWD..............

What's Wrong wid' Her Ya'll?????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't know? I'm not saying it's Risky. I don't know how 'established' you are over there with your fellow posters.
> 
> It's all about E-Lationships At least for me, anyway.
> 
> I've only looked at that site a coupla' times. One time because someone forwarded me a Thread about that _Amaka-Flacka-Messa_
> 
> And the other time when they were talking about Afroveda-gate (and then again, someone forwarded me that thread).


 
I guess it is risky bcuz I do not know them folks over there lol...Imma stop....I have pretty much tried everything there is to try so im good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I am making a list of products I would like to use up before the new year.*



Natura --- Girl....You Are On to Something Here!

Imma Do this too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I guess it is risky bcuz I do not know them folks over there lol...Imma stop....I have pretty much tried everything there is to try so im good!



All I'm Saying is Be Careful.:luv2:


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I guess it is risky bcuz I do not know them folks over there lol...Imma stop....I have pretty much tried everything there is to try so im good!


im with T. when i want to buy or sell something i look at how many post the person has, if its someone i seen on the site all the time even if i never talk to them, do i see them in the exchange section a lot. i look at a lot.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> still thinking about purchasing from bfh but i dont know. lately every time i start to make a hair purchase i feel bad


Me too Che.  I have done zero Christmas shopping.  I have no business buying hair products.  Once I get my shopping done, the guilt will be gone.  I hope I can catch some sales then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im with T. *when i want to buy or sell something i look at how many post the person has, if its someone i seen on the site all the time even if i never talk to them, do i see them in the exchange section a lot. i look at a lot.*



Well...*cough* I Don't Make it that Scientific.  

WOW Che, That's Deep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im with T. when i want to buy or sell something i look at how many post the person has, if its someone i seen on the site all the time even if i never talk to them, do i see them in the exchange section a lot. i look at a lot.





mkd said:


> Me too Che.  I have done zero Christmas shopping.  I have no business buying hair products.  Once I get my shopping done, the guilt will be gone.  I hope I can catch some sales then.



Both of Ya'll Need to Gone & Get a Coupla' of BFH's! 

$4.95 to Ship and a 20% Discount.....What Ya'll Waiting on?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...*cough* I Don't Make it that Scientific.
> 
> WOW Che, That's Deep


lmao. i can go overboard sometimes but i aint lying  i dont want to offend anyone but its hard for me to buy from someone that has 6 posts and been on here since '08


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *still thinking about purchasing from bfh but i dont know. *lately every time i start to make a hair purchase i feel bad



This is what I meant to Copy.

Girl, Go On and Pick Up a Couple.  

And No....You don't need those Customs.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Both of Ya'll Need to Gone & Get a Coupla' of BFH's!
> 
> $4.95 to Ship and a 20% Discount.....What Ya'll Waiting on?


Is the sale all month?  I KNOW at least one of yall will give us a review before then right?  I wish all vendors shipped at those rates.


----------



## chebaby

i think ill pass this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think ill pass this time.



Well....You have until December 31st to change your mind.  The 20% Discount is good until the End of the Year.

By then, you'll be ready


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....You have until December 31st to change your mind.  The 20% Discount is good until the End of the Year.
> 
> By then, you'll be ready


wow 20% until the end of december aye??? no wonder you made all them orders 
ill continue to look in to it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies. Glad to be in U1B1 Part 4.  

I wore my hair in a curly pony tail today.  I rubbed some VF on the curls and did my best to pull it back into a mess.  And my first client of the day was this cute latino and I nearly died that I looked a HAM.

I got a shipping notice from SSI.  I emailed her about combining my orders and if need be would cover additional shipping costs.  She emailed back first thing and said she would refund any shipping overages and combined the orders.  Now that's some CS.  Oh and the 30% code was working so I saved quite a bit between the 2 orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies. Glad to be in U1B1 Part 4.
> 
> I wore my hair in a curly pony tail today.  I rubbed some VF on the curls and did my best to pull it back into a mess.  *And my first client of the day was this cute latino and I nearly died that I looked a HAM.*
> 
> I got a shipping notice from SSI.  I emailed her about combining my orders and if need be would cover additional shipping costs.  She emailed back first thing and said she would refund any shipping overages and combined the orders.  Now that's some CS.  *Oh and the 30% code was working so I saved quite a bit between the 2 orders*.



I'm sure you looked Cute Vonnie

What????  I didn't know SSI had 30%? Was that for Cyber Monday or a FB Code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wow 20% until the end of december aye??? no wonder you made all them orders*
> ill continue to look in to it.



You GOT IT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still Waiting on my Invoice from BJ!  

She prolly gone to the Carribean


----------



## Brownie518

T, I think SSI put up the FB discount around 11.30. I didn't even see it. Some folks posted on there, complaining that it was put up so late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I think SSI put up the FB discount around 11.30. I didn't even see it. Some folks posted on there, complaining that it was put up so late.



WOW! We coulda' had that extra 5%. 

I only got  the 1 16 ounce Okra from her tho'. I didn't order much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yep.  That's All I got. 

I went back to look & make sure (since I've been ordering so much). 

I wanted another 16 ounce Olive & Orange, if I had that 30%, I may have went for it.erplexed

Oh Well, I'll catch her next Sale.  

Didn't last year, quite a few of them had like Valentines Day Sales or some kind of Sale around February? 

By then, I'll be ready to re-up on some things.


----------



## chebaby

if moisture wasnt giving my hair such a hard time i would have ordered the ssi banana brulee since i love it so much. and thats about the only thing i like from her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if moisture wasnt giving my hair such a hard time i would have ordered the ssi banana brulee since i love it so much. and thats about the only thing i like from her



I personally like CJ Banana & Hibiscus _better_ than the BB.

Hey Che, did you know MHC was having 10% Cyber Monday (off $50.00Purchase?)


----------



## Brownie518

I'm gonna make a list of things I plan to use up, also. Add to that, a new list of staples. I have found some new ones and there are some that I have retired. That def. needs an update. The use up list is getting put up on my corkboard as a reminder. That way I can cross stuff off so I can actually see my progress.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> if moisture wasnt giving my hair such a hard time i would have ordered the ssi banana brulee since i love it so much. and thats about the only thing i like from her


LOL Che.  Have you noticed the henna acting like a protein for you?  If I thought I could get away with it, I would do aphogee 2 step like once a month.  My hair gets too moisturized easily.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I personally like CJ Banana & Hibiscus _better_ than the BB.
> 
> *Hey Che, did you know MHC was having 10% Cyber Monday (off $50.00Purchase?*)


what im gonna do why thatand then its not even off any order, i have to order 50 dollars chile cheese.
ill stick with what i have of hers and if i repurchase it will be from the local store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> LOL Che.  Have you noticed the henna acting like a protein for you?  *If I thought I could get away with it, I would do aphogee 2 step like once a month.  My hair gets too moisturized easily.*



Yeah, I try to do some type of Light/Med Protein or Reconstructor weekly to keep things on track.

Brownie: btw--  I do  Claudie's Protein DC'er

I hope I have a Back-Up


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LOL Che.  Have you noticed the henna acting like a protein for you?  If I thought I could get away with it, I would do aphogee 2 step like once a month.  My hair gets too moisturized easily.


i think henna is like a protein for me. at first i didnt think so but i realized my hair didnt start acting up again until i missed two henna applications. before then i was doing henna 1x a week. so im back to once a week henna. if i co wash in between i will go back and forth between moisture and protein.


----------



## chebaby

i think the next thing on my list to use up is mhc horsetail conditioner, after that i will move on to mhc olive you deep conditioner(this makes my hair feel strong).
i will probably use up tresseme curls conditioner after another 2 hennas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what im gonna do why thatand then its not even off any order, i have to order 50 dollars chile cheese.
> *ill stick with what i have of hers and if i repurchase it will be from the local store.



That's What I'm Talmbout

Hotmess

When Brownie told me that mess...I Had the Same Reaction


----------



## chebaby

does that even cover shipping? i know i had 20% off of oyin and that covered my shipping but 10%???


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.  That's All I got.
> 
> I went back to look & make sure (since I've been ordering so much).
> 
> I wanted another 16 ounce Olive & Orange,* if I had that 30%, *I may have went for it.erplexed
> 
> Oh Well, I'll catch her next Sale.
> 
> *Didn't last year, quite a few of them had like Valentines Day Sales or some kind of Sale around February*?
> 
> By then, I'll be ready to re-up on some things.



I found a way to use the FB discount on my second order.  It took some tricks but I was going to be darned I'd get taken twice.

She didn't have as many random holiday sales like she did in 2009.  I  think it may have been because of the new products she was  rolling out  and SSI need some full price paying folk to fund that project (which I  am not).  I didn't need any more BB since I had 3 in my stash.  It's definitely a staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm gonna make a list of things I plan to use up, also. Add to that, a new list of staples. I have found some new ones and there are some that I have retired. That def. needs an update. The use up list is getting put up on my corkboard as a reminder. That way I can cross stuff off so I can actually see my progress.



Since I'm Off Again tomorrow _*cough*_ I will make a nice list of stuff to get through by End Of Year

This should be very helpful.  By the End of the Year I think I should be done with:

Claudie Ends #1 *have back up
Jasmine A&S *multiples*
BeeMine DC'er *really, really, like this, but unsure about the scent*
MHC Buttery Soy
MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion
Alba Botanica Leave-In
Christine Gant Detangling Hair Milk
nbd Mango & Green Tea Extract *I know she messed me up with that other mess*
Nexxus Keraphix *have multiples*
Nexxus Emergencee *have back up*
Ori Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner *ya'll know how much I heart this--no back-ups*
1-2 Bear Fruit Hair 
1 MHC at least 


That's alot of products ya'll


----------



## chebaby

thats a lot of products T. i cant even come up with 5 products i plan on using up but the end of the year i think i listed 3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats a lot of products T. i cant even come up with 5 products i plan on using up but the end of the year i think i listed 3 *



Girl, I want to get through those.  We have what a good 4-5 weeks? That's prolly pushing it, since I only do my hair once a week.  I'll focus on that list though.

The Hair Creams, Butters, Lotions will be easy since I moisturize twice a day under that wig.  Once in the a.m. and then at Night.

The other stuff, not so sure.erplexed  

Quite a few of them are open & almost gone.


----------



## chebaby

T, im trying to figure out how the heck im going to get through all the creams and butters and moisturizers i have maybe in the summer but doing my hair once a week aint getting rid of nothing.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since I'm Off Again tomorrow _*cough*_ I will make a nice list of stuff to get through by End Of Year
> 
> This should be very helpful.  By the End of the Year I think I should be done with:
> 
> Claudie Ends #1 *have back up
> Jasmine A&S *multiples*
> BeeMine DC'er *really, really, like this, but unsure about the scent*
> MHC Buttery Soy
> MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion
> Alba Botanica Leave-In
> Christine Gant Detangling Hair Milk
> nbd Mango & Green Tea Extract *I know she messed me up with that other mess*
> Nexxus Keraphix *have multiples*
> Nexxus Emergencee *have back up*
> Ori Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner *ya'll know how much I heart this--no back-ups*
> 1-2 Bear Fruit Hair
> 1 MHC at least
> 
> 
> That's alot of products ya'll



How in da hayle you gonna use all that up? 

See I was thinkin maybe I would have 2 or 3 conditioners, a leave in and a styler gone...but this right here....I admire your determination. I couldnt do it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

On my use up list is:

Jasmine's Cream rinse- 1.5bottles
Aloeba Daily Conditioner- a lil of the 1st Liter (have 1 liter back up)
All my cowash Conditioners (HV, Avocado Condish)- going to switch to Tresemme Naturals (more economical I use nearly 1/4-1/2 of a 16oz per wash on average)
My Jasmines Protein Conditioners & MegaTek (1.25bottles)- will mix these in with either stronger proteins or in moisture DCs
The 5 million KBB hair milks/nectars- I only use these on WnGs or in the summer
Curls Stylers- I can get these on the ground so if I decide to replace them then I can

I plan to have this all used up (well the winter stuff) by Feb.  I also need to start working on the Mozeke samples (Whipped avocado, babassou twisting cream, 4in1 leave in) which I can use in my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *How in da hayle you gonna use all that up?
> 
> See I was thinkin maybe I would have 2 or 3 conditioners, a leave in and a styler gone...but this right here....I admire your determination. I couldnt do it.*



I Know Natura.

Okay, maybe I better do like Vonnie said and say this Winter? 

But I should be able to put a Huge Dent in most of this stuff by 12-31.


----------



## natura87

Use by 12/31/10

HEHH (almost gone)
V05 (halfway)
Devacurl Angell (not a repurchase, has no hold whatsoever)
Kids Organics Shea Butter Hair Lotion
Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Use by 12/31/10
> 
> HEHH (almost gone)
> V05 (halfway)
> Devacurl Angell (not a repurchase, has no hold whatsoever)
> Kids Organics Shea Butter Hair Lotion
> *Vatika Frosting*



Oh Yeah.....And 1 of these. Thanks for reminding me.

I have 1 Back-Up *thanks Vonnie*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I forgot to check my junk mail and found shipping notices from Mozeke in there.  I only order 2 things so I guess it wasn't hard to get it out.  It should be here by Wed-Thrus.

I still can't get over how she treated you T.  I've noticed some changes in her business recently and I hope its just a phase.

A friend of mine from church works with small businesses.  I was telling her I know of some vendors that could stand to use her advice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I forgot to check my junk mail and found shipping notices from Mozeke in there.  I only order 2 things so I guess it wasn't hard to get it out.  It should be here by Wed-Thrus.
> 
> *I still can't get over how she treated you T.  I've noticed some changes in her business recently and I hope its just a phase.
> *
> A friend of mine from church works with small businesses.  I was telling her I know of some vendors that could stand to use her advice.



I was placing a order to be Supportive.  It wasn't that I really 'needed' it. It's okay.  

I was looking to Scale back the number of vendors I deal with in 2011 and that made it a little easier

But I picked up a few new ones tho': BFH, As I Am, ButtersnBars, Oyin, lemme see who else, I've never purchased from but just recently???

I definitely will be reducing On-Line vendors in the New Year.  

So, _any kind _of Customer Service issues, it won't be no problem to remove any of them (new or existing) from the list as I am looking to scale back on them anyway.

With that Said, I ain't down for No Foolishness.  I'll Cut Ya'.


----------



## BrownBetty

So my hair doesn't like the GTB.  I have used it for a couple of weeks and it is a no go.  It doesn't do anything bad or good, lol.  The good news is that it does a good job of banishing the ash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> So my hair doesn't like the GTB.  I have used it for a couple of weeks and it is a no go.  It doesn't do anything bad or good, lol.  *The good news is that it does a good job of banishing the ash.*



Funny You Should Say that....I suggested Ltown to try it for her Skin.


----------



## Brownie518

Let's see...what will I use up by the end of the year?

1 Avocado & Silk
1 Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner
1 Claudie's Protein
1 SSI Okra
1 Njoi Healthy Hair Butta

I'll have to look around, see if there's anything thats almost finished. Get those out of the way, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Let's see...what will I use up by the end of the year?
> 
> 1 Avocado & Silk
> 1 Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner
> 1 Claudie's Protein
> 1 SSI Okra
> 1 Njoi Healthy Hair Butta
> 
> I'll have to look around, see if there's anything thats almost finished. Get those out of the way, too.*



I should be able to get rid of most of the ones I listed Too. 

So.....I will have Laser-Beam focus on those until they're gone. 

Some of them are near empty or 1/2 Empty.erplexed 

I will be on top of this!


----------



## robot.

already, i have three packages waiting for me at home, and two shipped today.


----------



## EllePixie

I buy a lot, but I use it too b/c I style my hair everyday...I have a tally on my chalkboard for Finished vs. Bought, and I am pretty good about keeping them even. Well, my BF haul effed it all up for the month, but that's different!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since I'm Off Again tomorrow _*cough*_ I will make a nice list of stuff to get through by End Of Year
> 
> This should be very helpful. By the End of the Year I think I should be done with:
> 
> Claudie Ends #1 *have back up
> Jasmine A&S *multiples*
> BeeMine DC'er *really, really, like this, but unsure about the scent*
> MHC Buttery Soy
> MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion
> Alba Botanica Leave-In
> Christine Gant Detangling Hair Milk
> nbd Mango & Green Tea Extract *I know she messed me up with that other mess*
> Nexxus Keraphix *have multiples*
> Nexxus Emergencee *have back up*
> Ori Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner *ya'll know how much I heart this--no back-ups*
> 1-2 Bear Fruit Hair
> 1 MHC at least
> 
> 
> That's alot of products ya'll


 

T, no way you can use all that doing hair once a week, do you use protein every week?  I'm like Che I can't come up with a list to use up by Dec 31, heck today is 30 Nov. I was doing my hair twice a week but that varies by the mood and since it's cooler less sweating.  The only thing I've brought in Nov is kcnt, jbco, and herbal teas.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Let's see...what will I use up by the end of the year?
> 
> 1 Avocado & Silk
> 1 Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner
> 1 Claudie's Protein
> 1 SSI Okra
> 1 Njoi Healthy Hair Butta
> 
> I'll have to look around, see if there's anything thats almost finished. Get those out of the way, too.


 
Brownie, what's in the Njoi healthy hair butter, went to the site but don't see it?


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, for my use up list for the rest of the year, which isn't too far away. See this is going to be tough because you know i want to dip in and try the new stuff.

1 bottle of suave conditioner(multiples)
1 kckt (1 left)
jojoba oil
and maybe the ghee, it may last way longer

That's it for me.


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried the Afro Detangler from GrowAfroHairLong.com?  I ordered it and it's on it's way!

I know y'all don't like it but my Miss Jessie's is on it's way too!


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried the Afro Detangler from GrowAfroHairLong.com?  I ordered it and it's on it's way!
> 
> I know y'all don't like it but my Miss Jessie's is on it's way too!



I have a review. I liked it but not enough to buy a big container of it. 

I plan to use up:
Redken Extreme Reconstructor
John Frieda Conditioner
KCKT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Hair-Divas!

I spilled one of my oils in my bathroom, what a mess. 

Small amount but a Pain to Clean Up.

I should do my hair today (before I return to work), but I think I'll wait until the weekend and possibly break out the Henna & Indigo. *Perhaps a Saturday morning Project.

I still think I can use up quite a bit of the stuff I listed.  Most of it's already open and almost gone except the BFH & MHC Conditioners.   

If not by the end of the year, at least by February most of it should be gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Brownie, *what's in the Njoi healthy hair butter*, *went to the site but don't see it?*



Ltown, this is a Custom Order.  It has MSM in it.  

She only makes it by a Custom Order (it's not listed).  She discontinued this item because she felt it wasn't a big Seller.


----------



## La Colocha

I have used the afrodetangler, it was ok. But it wasn't enough moisture for my hair in the long run. I don't even know what happened to that big ole bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning La Colocha!

Well, heard back from Oyin (I guess me & Fab won't be getting our Shipping Adjusted) 

They pointed out some 'policy' which of course I didn't read before I ordered.  Oh Well, My Mistake_ reading is fundamental_.

I'm fine with it tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown, this is a Custom Order. It has MSM in it.
> 
> She only makes it by a Custom Order (it's not listed). She discontinued this item because she felt it wasn't a big Seller.


 
So if I wanted to try it I would need to email her? Well must be something I don't need I'm already using stinky MTG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *So if I wanted to try it I would need to email her?* Well must be something I don't need I'm already using stinky MTG.



Yeah, You'd have to request it. 

The 2 times I bought mine, me and Brownie bought them at the same time (so she had to make it anyway).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MyHoneyChild B1 G1 Should be here sometime today.


----------



## BrownBetty

By the end of the year I should use up:

The last of my kenra MC
emergencee
redken extreme deep fuel

They are all repurchases.


I have some of jasmines early hair products and I have tried to make them work but no go.  I like the silk detangler that is it.

I am going to clean out my stash in Dec.  so I can start the new year fresh.

Today I am ordering the alter ego relaxer and the salerm wheat germ con.


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I personally like CJ Banana & Hibiscus better* than the BB.
> 
> Hey Che, did you know MHC was having 10% Cyber Monday (off $50.00Purchase?)




Oh yesss this is a great DC, I used it yesterday and my hair was just silky goodness all day - thanks for the recommendation! 

I've just finished my Redken Cleansing Cream, can anyone recommend an alternative clarifying shampoo, something that is not too stripping? I like the cleansing cream, but I just want to try something different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> Oh yesss this is a great DC, I used it yesterday and my hair was just silky goodness all day - thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> *I've just finished my Redken Cleansing Cream, can anyone recommend an alternative clarifying shampoo, something that is not too stripping? I like the cleansing cream, but I just want to try something different.*



Thanks Tee (I was looking into Redken CC)  Here are some of the one(s) I have:

Alba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo
Aubrey Organics Green Tea Clarifier
Joico *Chelating Shampoo*
Elucence Clarifying Shampoo
Elucence Acidifying Shampoo
Avalon Lemon, Shea, Babbasu Clarifying Shampoo & Clarifying Conditioner_*least stripping..i thought*_
Nexxus Aloe Rid
AG Clarifying Shampoo

Needless to say, I don't need any more Clarifying Shampoo's  

I have all of them to be about the same degree of cleansing...


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Tee (I was looking into Redken CC)  Here are some of the one(s) I have:
> 
> Alba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo
> Aubrey Organics Green Tea Clarifier
> Joico *Chelating Shampoo*
> Elucence Clarifying Shampoo
> Elucence Acidifying Shampoo
> Avalon Lemon, Shea, Babbasu Clarifying Shampoo & Clarifying Conditioner_*least stripping..i thought*_
> Nexxus Aloe Rid
> AG Clarifying Shampoo
> 
> Needless to say, I don't need any more Clarifying Shampoo's
> 
> I have all of them to be about the same degree of cleansing...




Thanks T, I've been eying up the Avalon one for a while so I'll probably go with that. 

You might not like the Redken cleansing poo as it can feel a bit harsh, on the hair in my view and I know you're not the biggest shampoo as it is!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried the Afro Detangler from GrowAfroHairLong.com?  I ordered it and it's on it's way!
> 
> I know y'all don't like it but my Miss Jessie's is on it's way too!


i thought it was just ok and not worth the price AT ALL.

today i took my twists out because my oyin came. so i co washed with honey hemp and then used the dew as a leave in and slicked my hair into a puff with burnt sugar pomade. they smell the same to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> today i took my twists out because my oyin came. so i co washed with honey hemp and then used the dew as a leave in and slicked my hair into a puff with *burnt sugar pomade. they smell the same to me*



Hi Ms. Baby!

Oh....Okay.... the Doo-Doo Drops smells like BSP

I should go check my mail. 

I bet mine hasn't came yet. 

I ordered after you all did.

I hope I get something today.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to do a hard core aphogee treatment. i need it.
then im going to twist my hair into about 22 twists using hair dew and bdp. its been so long since i used the bsp that now im hooked.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ms. Baby!
> 
> Oh....Okay.... the Doo-Doo Drops smells like BSP
> 
> I should go check my mail.
> 
> I bet mine hasn't came yet.
> 
> I ordered after you all did.
> 
> I hope I get something today.


lmao yes i think the smell is a lighter version of the bsp. smells yummy to me i dont m ind walking around smelling like a cookie.


----------



## EllePixie

I agree with che, they do smell similar...and I love them both! My hair is drying right now - I did a wash n go after conditioning with my Honey Hemp and I left a little bit in (I LOVE THAT STUFF LOVE LOVE LOVE), then applied some Hair Dew in sections. I want to see if I can use it alone. My hair was a dream to finger detangle while styling and the Dew absorbed well into my hair, which made it so my hair wasn't puffing out. So far I am in love but I don't want to speak just yet...my hair might frizz out on the top (the finer area of my hair w/ looser curls) as it dries because the hold is VERY soft. I'm trying to make sure I don't touch it....I'm thinking I will like it a lot though, and especially if I finish it off with a glob of gel only on the top. We shall see....

Elle out, reporting back later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tonight im going to do a hard core aphogee treatment. i need it.
> then im going to twist my hair *into about 22 twists* using hair dew and bdp. its been so long since i used the bsp that now im hooked.



Chile....How You Come Up with 22 Twists....  

Girl, Why 22?  Why Not 24 or 25?  

Or 23

You A Mess!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ms. Baby!
> 
> Oh....Okay.... the Doo-Doo Drops smells like BSP
> 
> I should go check my mail.
> 
> I bet mine hasn't came yet.
> 
> I ordered after you all did.
> 
> *I hope I get something today*.


I'm so happy your MHC already shipped. I haven't heard a peep from her. I'm anxious to know if her sale was truly a B1G1 'cause her wording was wack!

I got a shipping notice from Oyin today. I'll be happy to receive it later on this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I'm so happy your MHC already shipped. I haven't heard a peep from her. I'm anxious to know if her sale was truly a B1G1 'cause *her wording was wack!*
> 
> I got a shipping notice from Oyin today. I'll be happy to receive it later on this week.




Neither Has Fab?erplexed  But I Got My Notice that Sunday.

Yeah, it was interesting. 

What was WACK was that LAME 10% for Cyber Monday. 

Now, that was WACK  Why not 15%-20%? 

10% ETA: AND.............You Had to Spend $50.00


----------



## bronzebomb

ummm, it doesn't smell the same to me.  But, I may have an old jar of BSP.  

I'm waiting for that review Elle...and to so see Izzy

I want to try Ohm next.  Is there a coupon code???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....How You Come Up with 22 Twists....
> 
> Girl, Why 22?  Why Not 24 or 25?
> 
> Or 23
> 
> You A Mess!


i have no idea. for some reason every time i do twists on wet hair i get either 17 or 22 twists thats so odd right???


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> ummm, it doesn't smell the same to me.  But, I may have an old jar of BSP.
> 
> I'm waiting for that review Elle...and to so see Izzy
> 
> I want to try Ohm next.  Is there a coupon code???



I don't think there is an Ohm coupon but I got mine from Sage with free shipping over $25 - Hair - Sage Naturalceuticals

My first jar of BSP didn't smell that sweet but the current one I have does...I agree this is kind of a lighter version.

Must update on the performance but I will say between the Dew and the Honey Hemp, I smell like one of those fruit centered cookies...I'm not mad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have no idea. for some reason every time i do twists on wet hair i get either 17 or 22 twists *thats so odd right???*



I'm Sure there is a Method to Your Madness!

Lemme know the "Magic Number" when you finish!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Neither Has Fab?erplexed But I Got My Notice that Sunday.
> 
> Yeah, it was interesting.
> 
> *What was WACK was that LAME 10% for Cyber Monday*.
> 
> Now, that was WACK *Why not 15%-20%?*
> 
> 10% ETA: AND.............You Had to Spend $50.00


IA. I think these were the worse BF sales ever! Minimum sales should have been 25%. And the shipping? Hoooweee!!! I was surprised at the camdengrey.com sale and FNWL had no sale. I got my cart ready to go with them....but nothing.

I see MHC still has the spend $50 get $10 off on her site. She's got to be kidding!

I'm still waiting on Afroveda (Miss Bhree). I haven't received a shipping notice. I ordered from her during her 30% off sale.

Still waiting on beemine and christinegant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> My first jar of* BSP* didn't smell that sweet but the current one I have does...*I agree this is kind of a lighter version.*



Thanks Elle!


----------



## robot.

i needa vent... whoosah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> IA. I think these were the worse BF sales ever! Minimum sales should have been 25%. And the shipping? Hoooweee!!! I was surprised at the camdengrey.com sale and FNWL had no sale. I got my cart ready to go with them....but nothing.
> 
> *I see MHC still has the spend $50 get $10 off on her site. She's got to be kidding!
> *
> I'm still waiting on Afroveda (Miss Bhree). I haven't received a shipping notice. I ordered from her during her 30% off sale.
> 
> Still waiting on beemine and christinegant.



Like Somebody Said:  _It Prolly Killed Her to do that B1 G1 for BF_ *very stingy w/Sales*

I still don't have a Shipping Notice from SSI (like errbody else) 

Granted, I DID only got 1 Bottle of Okra Reconstructor.

Still waiting on that Invoice from BJ too.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am going to wait until I put a dent in the products I have.

I still want to try Ohm and I want the larger sizes of Komaza Care Califia.  I also want to try the new Qhemet's Aethiopica Twisting Butter and Spray.  Maybe 2011.  I need to start saying "no" to products...but I can't!  There has to be a pill for "PJism."


----------



## robot.

i really want to try ohm, but i'll wait for my no buy to be over. that way, i'll buy the full size to justify that crazy a$$ shipping.


----------



## fattyfatfat

is the site acting a little funny for you ladies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> is the site acting a little funny for you ladies?



Hi Fatty:

This Site or the Ohm Site?

This Site, For Me, is working Fine *crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I checked. No Packages Today. 

Unless UPS or Fed Ex Shows Up Lata'


----------



## fattyfatfat

lhcf. when I hit the thank you button, the entire page refreshes instead of just letting me thank the person stay on the page.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Fatty:
> 
> *This Site* or the Ohm Site?
> 
> This Site, For Me, is working Fine *crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *lhcf.* when I hit the thank you button, the entire page refreshes instead of just letting me thank the person stay on the page.



Nah......I just thanked you fine


----------



## Charz

Sexi Black Chocolate Man


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, going to moisturize today with some ghee and aohc. It is freezing out and supposed to get to zero tonight. There are snow flurries also, so not ready for this. I may not get a shipping notice from anyone for a few weeks. But it seems like oyin is moving pretty fast so hopefully i will get theirs next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *IA. I think these were the worse BF sales ever! Minimum sales should have been 25%. And the shipping? Hoooweee!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on Afroveda (Miss Bhree). I haven't received a shipping notice. I ordered from her during her 30% off sale.
> *



IA:  They weren't "That Great".

Things may pick up throughout December tho'.erplexed

Girl......You Know it Took 4-EVA & A Day for me to get that AV. 

She really Tore Her Pants with me and has been placed on the Elimination List.  It was just entirely too long. Unnecessarily Long.  Especially after that Scandal broke out, she shoulda' had it here the Next Day!


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> Sexi Black Chocolate Man


who???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Sexi Black Chocolate Man




Where did that Come From?????


chebaby said:


> who???



I Was thinking the same thing Che and where are the:ics:


----------



## La Colocha

I am starting a list for the things i want next month to get ready for next year. So far all i have on there is the darcy's shea butter leave-in. Maybe some reviews will be out by the time im ready to get it. Im going to start doing this for everything i want, write down the item and the price and save up for it by the end of the month. That will keep me focused and by the time i save for it i will truly know if i want it or not. I have a list started for january already but it not hair related.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> who???


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Where did that Come From?????
> 
> 
> I Was thinking the same thing Che and where are the:ics:


 
Lol, hehe 

This one boi who I went to High-School with and hung out during his Thxgvg Break on Saturday. When iz saw him I was like damn, you got tall nd sexy.  He's a real gentleman haha, we just friends. 90% of my friends are boys, but I think he wants to be more than just friends haha.  and I maybe wouldn't mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Lol, hehe
> 
> This one boi who I went to High-School with and hung out during his Thxgvg Break on Saturday. When iz saw him I was like damn, you got tall nd sexy.  He's a real gentleman haha, we just friends. 90% of my friends are boys, but *I think he wants to be more than just friends haha.  and I maybe wouldn't mind.*



You Know I'm Down For That. 

For Real

And CHOCOLATE TOO  Yeah.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am starting a list for the things i want next month to get ready for next year. *So far all i have on there is the darcy's shea butter leave-in. Maybe some reviews will be out by the time im ready to get it.* Im going to start doing this for everything i want, write down the item and the price and save up for it by the end of the month. That will keep me focused and by the time i save for it i will truly know if i want it or not. I have a list started for january already but it not hair related.



Yeah, and you can always get 15% w/QUEEN.

I have the SB Leave-In.  I hope I love it like I do the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream (which is also a very, very nice product).

I think there will be a Few Good Sales in December after some of these Vendors Realize being a Scrooge Ain't gon' cut it.  

Especially when you got Sellers out there like Dr. J!

Gone Take Dat' Money! 

I ain't heard a Peep from Her!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Crickets Chirping*

Somebody Needs to Have a Cyber Tuesday!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Crickets Chirping*
> 
> Somebody Needs to Have a Cyber Tuesday!



Naw i think they are done for now. Did you check out the sales that go through december?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Naw i think they are done for now. *Did you check out the sales that go through december?*



Yeah, who dat? 

Bear Fruit Hair


Who Else?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, who dat?
> 
> Bear Fruit Hair
> 
> 
> Who Else?



I don't remember i think there were a couple. Look at the bf sale thread. They maybe listed in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't remember i think there were a couple. *Look at the bf sale thread. They maybe listed in there.*



Thanks. I guess I can wait until Deep in December. 

I got a feeling some Folx will have some Sales then too.

I know Komaza said they were having something in December and a few others.

I think Last Year, we caught some good deals also in December.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks. I guess I can wait until Deep in December.
> 
> I got a feeling some Folx will have some Sales then too.
> 
> I know Komaza said they were having something in December and a few others.
> 
> I think Last Year, we caught some good deals also in December.



All the bargains that i got were after christmas and new years. Its something to look forward to. Way better than black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *All the bargains that i got were after christmas and new years. Its something to look forward to. Way better than black friday.*



I Agree.  Because we had a Whole Discussion last year on how Good The Sales Were.

And Imma be off after the 17th!

Snuggie Here I Come!

_*buys more Tea*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Agree.  Because we had a Whole Discussion last year on how Good The Sales Were.
> 
> And Imma be off after the 17th!
> 
> Snuggie Here I Come!
> 
> _*buys more Tea*_



The department that i work in now only gets the last week in december until jan 3rd, which sucks because everyone else gets 2-3 weeks off. They spoiled me last year.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

I am washing my hair tonight.  I am really liking rollersetting during the winter.  My hair stays pretty straight.  I am going to twist tonight.  I am going to try using A LOT less leave in.  I have been using so much, I think its overkill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The department that i work in now only gets the last week in december until jan 3rd, which sucks *because everyone else gets 2-3 weeks off. They spoiled me last year.*



I Know 

We Had Fun Last Year!

It might snow here tomorrow.  It's suppose to be in the 20's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am washing my hair tonight.  *I am really liking rollersetting during the winter.*  My hair stays pretty straight.  I am going to twist tonight.  I am going to try using A LOT less leave in.  I have been using so much, I think its overkill.



Chile.....You Ain't Seen No Winter!

Yeah, I feel good going into this Winter with a Solid Regimen and Great Products.

I need to start on those Oil Rinses or HOTS.  I found another Bottle of Oil today.

I want to use some of those up.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....You Ain't Seen No Winter!
> 
> Yeah, I feel good going into this Winter with a Solid Regimen and Great Products.
> 
> I need to start on those Oil Rinses or HOTS.  I found another Bottle of Oil today.
> 
> I want to use some of those up.


 

I have been thinking about HOTS but I wonder if I will actually follow through or end with a bunch of oils that I never use.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA:  They weren't "That Great".
> 
> Things may pick up throughout December tho'.erplexed
> 
> Girl......You Know it Took 4-EVA & A Day for me to get that AV.
> 
> She really *Tore Her Pants with me* and has been placed on the Elimination List.  It was just entirely too long. Unnecessarily Long.  Especially after that Scandal broke out, she shoulda' had it here the Next Day!



The bolded made me  !!!! 

I just got to work but they are taking us out to dinner so I'm leaving in 45 minutes and don't have to come back. Yay!! But...I signed up for OT Wed. and Thurs. night. *sigh*

 anyone get a shipping notice from BJ???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Know
> 
> We Had Fun Last Year!
> 
> It might snow here tomorrow.  It's suppose to be in the 20's




We were in the 20s the past several days but the temp went up and now we are getting up to 5 inches of rain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I have been thinking about HOTS but I wonder if I will actually follow through or end with a bunch of oils that I never use.*



Girl, I need to start on one this Wash Day.  I also want to remember to Always Add a Splash or 2 in my DC'er.  

To try to get rid of some of them.

I already add it to my Henna & my G.A. Mixture.


----------



## robot.

girl on my facebook talmbout they found a fly in their soda. she said they were gonna return it.  i told her, girl, you better take pictures of that shyt and sue they a$$es!


----------



## BrownBetty

I want some boxes too.  Yall making me want to buy stuff!

Macy's is having friends and family 25% coupon


----------



## chebaby

im about to order all of curl junkie protein conditioners. especially the repair me.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> The bolded made me  !!!!
> 
> I just got to work but they are taking us out to dinner so I'm leaving in 45 minutes and don't have to come back. Yay!! But...I signed up for OT Wed. and Thurs. night. *sigh*
> 
> *anyone get a shipping notice from BJ*???



Nope ms.b, you know folks gone be ready to roast her next week talkin bout why is it taking so long, I ordered at 11:59 and i didn't get a shipping notice and i hate this place and turn around and order again  next year lmao, but no i didn't get mine yet im betting on new years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The bolded made me  !!!!
> 
> I just got to work but they are taking us out to dinner so I'm leaving in 45 minutes and don't have to come back. Yay!! But...I signed up for OT Wed. and Thurs. night. *sigh*
> 
> *anyone get a shipping notice from BJ???*



No....Did You?

I have e-mailed her _daily since the sale_ begging her to pleeeeeseee take Mo' Of My Monnneeee
(and Invoice Me)



But I have 'yet' to hear back from hererplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im about to order all of curl junkie protein conditioners.* especially the repair me.



The One Also Know as _Fabulosity_ Sent me one can't remember the name... but I can't wait to use it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Nope ms.b, you know folks gone be ready to roast her *next week talkin bout why is it taking so long, I ordered at 11:59 and i didn't get a shipping notice and i hate this place *and turn around and order again  next year lmao, but no i didn't get mine yet im betting on new years.



Girl.....

Like She Care!

Gets Dat Monnnneeeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Talking about Buying More Stuff(if there are Sales)......

I'd like to get 2 DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and maybe another Shea Butter Hair Lotion and/or another Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.

Also, maybe if SSI has another Sale, Go on & get my 16 ounce Olive & Orange

And Maybe some stuff from Curlmart.

That's about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im about to order all of curl junkie protein conditioners. especially the repair me.*



Che---

What All Are you Getting????

Name Names...

I Need Names


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies are the rules for the challenge the same as last year?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im about to order all of curl junkie protein conditioners. especially the repair me.


I don't know why this made me giggle


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che---
> 
> What All Are you Getting????
> 
> Name Names...
> 
> I Need Names


i didnt get the curl fix intense treatment this time because it only works on dry hair for me.
but i got the repair me cant wait to try it.
and the stregnthening hair conditioner
i also got the daily fix cleansing conditioner.i heard it smells like bubblegum


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies!

Last night I moisturized with my Taliah & DM mix and sealed with oyin whipped pudding and I set my leave-out hair with Curls gel...my hair didnt feel the best this evening so I dont think my hair likes beeswax 

Im gonna do my banded wash and go thing with curl junkie curl cream for the front part and I will mix some knot today with some oils and use that for the back...i only have half a bottle of knot today (a staple) and 1/4 a bottle of taliah wajiid pmb (a repurchase) but Im gonna try to use my so-so products up before stockpiling the staples in february...feb 18 will be the day i over-do it lol...counting down til then! 

Robot & I ordered our Donna Marie together for Black Friday...I got a shipping statement last night indicating that it was mailed yesterday...extra points for DM...I was always skeptical about ordering from her bcuz I was afraid to fall in love and get my heart broken when she changed formulations for 90th time! But I stepped out and took a chance lol! I havent received anything from Qhem or Darcy's.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies, I got a haul today 
Oils and buttas.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

rosalindb said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Re ingredients such as Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, you can always check out Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Reviews. Here are links on Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl butylcarbamate
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - also watch out for ingredients such as coconut milk, banana etc MHC
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cousin who lives around there, I will e-mail him to see if he can give any advice. How many people are you travelling with?


 
thanks for the tip Ros! I read about em both! Yikes!  That research is scary!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still Waiting on my Invoice from BJ!
> 
> She prolly gone to the Carribean


 
 u have no sense whatsoever!!!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Talking about Buying More Stuff(if there are Sales)......
> 
> I'd like to get 2 DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and maybe another Shea Butter Hair Lotion and/or another Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.
> 
> Also, maybe if SSI has another Sale, Go on & get my 16 ounce Olive & Orange
> 
> And Maybe some stuff from Curlmart.
> 
> That's about it.



I would like to get a darcy's pumpkin, maybe a few things from SSI, a sitrinillah, curls whipped cream and souffle and maybe a few CJ things.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i will condition my hair on dry hair with mhc horsetail and if its not enough for my whole head i will mix it with mhc olive you conditioner. leave that on for 30 minutes then rinse and dry my hair in a towel.
then when hair is almost dry i will twist using bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter. and leave them in for the rest of the week.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> tonight i will condition my hair on dry hair with mhc horsetail and if its not enough for my whole head i will mix it with mhc olive you conditioner. leave that on for 30 minutes then rinse and dry my hair in a towel.
> then when hair is almost dry i will twist using bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter. and leave them in for the rest of the week.


Che, I just twisted with the bee mine curly butter too.  How do you like the luscious?


----------



## chebaby

my camden grey order shipped today. i cant wait to try the rose hip oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt get the curl fix intense *treatment this time because it only works on dry hair for me.
> but i got the repair me cant wait to try it.
> and the stregnthening hair conditioner
> i also got the daily fix cleansing conditioner.i heard it smells like bubblegum



This is the one Most Fabulous Sent Me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is the one Most Fabulous Sent Me


i think you will like it. on try hair for me it was wonderful. i use most of my conditioners on dry hair anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tonight i will condition my hair on dry hair with mhc horsetail and if its not enough for my whole head i will mix it with mhc olive you conditioner. leave that on for 30 minutes then rinse and dry my hair in a towel.
> then when hair is almost dry *i will twist* using bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter. and leave them in for the rest of the week.



17 or 24?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got a UPS Shipping Notice, but I don't know who it's from?  

Salon Commodities?

Any ideas?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just got a UPS Shipping Notice, but I don't know who it's from?
> 
> Salon Commodities?
> 
> Any ideas?


T, what is salon commodities?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> 17 or 24?


you mean 22


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, what is salon commodities?*




That's what I am tryna' find-out?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I am tryna' find-out?


Gotcha T!  I was confused for a minute.  Maybe its the just as i am?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I am tryna' find-out?


did you order any butters?
we know its not bj


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you mean 22



Yeah......22

Are they done?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did you order any butters?
> *we know its not bj*



Heck Nah.... 

Oh, You know......it could be that "As I Am Naturally?"

Errrone else I am pretty familiar with.  

It wouldn't be Oyin would it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah......22
> 
> Are they done?


im still at work


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Heck Nah....
> 
> Oh, You know......it could be that "As I Am Naturally?"
> 
> Errrone else I am pretty familiar with.
> 
> It wouldn't be Oyin would it?


i dont think oyin ships ups.


----------



## mkd

mkd said:


> Gotcha T!  I was confused for a minute.  Maybe its the just as i am?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Heck Nah....
> 
> Oh, You know......it could be that "As I Am Naturally?"
> 
> Errrone else I am pretty familiar with.
> 
> It wouldn't be Oyin would it?



Wow, I jacked the name all up.  I bet that is what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Gotcha T!  I was confused for a minute.  Maybe its the *just as i am?*



Girl.......You Done To' Da' Po' Folx Name Up Didn't You    



IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, You know......it could be that "As I Am Naturally?"



I think we could be right mk!


----------



## mkd

Che, did you like the way your hair ended up feeling with the oyin honey dew?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Wow, *I jacked the name all up*.  I bet that is what it is.



So Do I. 

I am still cracking up at: Just For Me, Just As I Am whoever.....

To' the Folx Name All Up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mk:  Did you end up getting the Dew?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, did you like the way your hair ended up feeling with the oyin honey dew?


my hair feels amazing. the dew is a keeper not only does it smell good but it works too. my hair is soft and moisturized and this stuff is a little lighter than the old kbb milk. and i didnt even seal this stuff in.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Do I.
> 
> I am still cracking up at: Just For Me, Just As I Am whoever.....
> 
> To' the Folx Name All Up


asian gonna get yall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my hair feels amazing. the dew is a keeper *not only does it smell good but it works too.* my hair is soft and moisturized and this stuff is a little lighter than the old kbb milk. and i didnt even seal this stuff in.



Smells Like Burnt Sugar Pomade Right??????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Smells Like Burnt Sugar Pomade Right??????


last time i smelled


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Bout to head to bed.  Had to stop by and say hey to the Ladies.

I finger combed all the curls out last night.  The bobby pins from the weekend had my head sore, sore, sore. And doing a pony tail yesterday only made it worse.  I wore it loose to bed with a Pretty Wrap on so it could breath.

Today I put some of the Aloeba on the part of the hair not in the pony tail and some VF on the hairline.  I used my sock bun to make a big bun in the back.  I did brush down the sides but it got a lil warm here today and humid so  I had fuzzy hairline.

Tomorrow after bible study will be my weekly wash session.  Gotta figure out what I'm gonna use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm looking forward to a good Solid Winter Regi. 

Lawd knows I'm set with Buttas, Oils, Great Co-Wash Conditioners and errthang else to get me through this Cold-Snap. 

I am also doing a mini _personal_ growth aids challenge until Spring.

Now that I have my Relaxer issues straightened out, hopefully, I can focus on some good growth.


----------



## chebaby

im so glad bee mine moisturizer has protein in it. its going to be my go to moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im so glad *bee mine moisturizer has protein in it. its going to be my go to moisturizer.*



Which one Che?  Luscious or Curly Butter? 

What is their Moisturizer? erplexed  It's not Deja?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

All my packages should be here Wed-Fri.  This is the fastest BF shipping I've ever had.  I hate the shipping prices but if I'm stuff is going to be here in less than a week then its all good.

This BF shipping is a lil faster than other sales/nonsale shipping.  I'm usually waiting 1-1.5wks for product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *All my packages should be here Wed-Fri.  This is the fastest BF shipping I've ever had.*  I hate the shipping prices but if I'm stuff is going to be here in less than a week then its all good.
> 
> This BF shipping is a lil faster than other sales/nonsale shipping.  I'm usually waiting 1-1.5wks for product.



Vonnie: You got Shipping Notices for everything already?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Which one Che?  Luscious or Curly Butter?
> 
> What is their Moisturizer? erplexed  It's not Deja?


the luscious moisturizer. it has protein and a lot of avocado oil in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the luscious moisturizer. it has protein and a lot of avocado oil in it.*



Great!  I still have a 1/2 Jar!

It's going to be a Great Winter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great!  I still have a 1/2 Jar!
> 
> It's going to be a Great Winter


i think so too. im surprised though because i remember not liking it when i tried it months ago but now i love it.
i want 5 inches by the summer is that doable?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think so too. im surprised though because i remember not liking it when i tried it months ago but now i love it.
> *i want 5 inches by the summer is that doable?*



If You Retain it All ---Yeah...No Doubt  Why Not!

I'm glad you gave Luscious another Chance.  

I that Stuff.

You were the One that Turned me onto Luscious!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> If You Retain it All ---Yeah...No Doubt  Why Not!
> 
> I'm glad you gave Luscious another Chance.  I that Stuff.
> 
> You were the One that Turned me onto Luscious!


now we both love it
so glad i can get it locally. im trying to keep from buying another jar right now since i dont need it. but my problem is when i love something i have to have multiples.
let me know when you want another jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now we both love it
> so glad i can get it locally. *im trying to keep from buying another jar right now since i dont need it. but my problem is when i love something i have to have multiples.
> let me know when you want another jar.*



Lawd...........That's Why We Stay in Trouble

....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...........That's Why We Stay in Trouble
> 
> ....


i cant help itlol:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant help itlol:



Me Either......

I wanted to buy something tonight! Which is totally 

I had several carts out there tonight CM, MHC, BF and I had to snap myself back into reality!

That's a Situation


----------



## natura87

I am about to use up some stuff. Its going downnnnn!


----------



## BrownBetty

hey yall!

Ummm yall seen Raheem DeVaughn new video?  Phewwww.... good times!


----------



## chebaby

tonight i should use up mhc horsetail. i dont have any back ups. i may also use up mhc olive but im not sure yet.


----------



## EllePixie

I agree with chebaby...that Dew...yums mcgee. I actually don't even think I needed to use my Honey Hemp with it and because my hair was so wet from the HH (I should have rinsed out more), it was wet ALL DAY! Not dripping, but still I was like dang! But the perimeter that dried was so soft and nice. The Dew really smoothed my hair out. I bought some flexi-rods tonight and tried to roll my hair, but I sucked at it so I just braided my hair so I wasn't sleeping on soaking wet loose hair. I used the Dew as my LI. Hoping for a successful braid out...I've never done one...


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I had class last  night. It's 1 Dec can you believe it I did not order anything for BF just don't know what I want or like. I straigthen my hair Sun wore it out two days, workout out sweat the curls out like I do. 
Mkd I like the rollersetting look just to give myself a different look during the week, I use the double brush for the chase method to flat iron my  hair and it was bone straight. 
I'm happy for that if I want a change, but working out it don't last. So anyone other than T doing a big haul before the new year?


----------



## rosalindb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> thanks for the tip Ros! I read about em both! Yikes!  That research is scary!


You're welcome

Please bear in mind that when they are testing things on animals they would probably use much higher concentrations. So an ingredient may only be allowed in a product at levels of no more than 0.25% but we have no idea what concentrations the animals would have been subjected to when it was tested for it to have those side effects

I think it is a good website though and it is an additional resource to use and it gives you more information as to whether to avoid certain ingredients


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, didn't moisturize last night so im going to do it today. I scratched off db shea leave in because i read some reviews that it contains protein and it makes some hair dry. I don't need dry right now or protein so im going to skip that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.....I have to go into the Office, so why am I still sitting here giving my _Snuggie the Side-Eye?
_

It is Freezing Outside. *gotta find my gloves*

Well, Let me get in gear.  About to rub in some Mango Butter w/Green Tea and do this Thang.

I'll chat with you all Lata'


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies, hows it going? I havent done anything to my hair but I just got caught in the rain. I think I need a new job.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnie: You got Shipping Notices for everything already?



Yeah T! My last notice came to my junk email yesterday.  I only ordered from 3 places. Mozeke, SSI, and MHC.


----------



## bronzebomb

Che/Elle - Wow my sniffer is picking up something different.  I don't smell the same scent as Burnt Sugar Pomade.  I smell something buttery and sugary.  I wonder if I have more scent in mine, cuz it's not light either.


----------



## EllePixie

I'm still waiting for my braids to dry...I hope this comes out well...


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Damn, I still have three bottles of regular conditioners that I've had for ages, but I haven't really been using them much. Mainly because I'm only using shampoo and deep conditioner every week. Need to find a way to use them up though


----------



## Minty

Costco has a $7 coupon for Nexxus Humectress conditioner. 

What's going on ladies. Got work to do today so I'll check ya later! Have a great day.


----------



## mkd

T, I didn't get the Oyin dew.  The reviews from Che and Elle are calling me though.  I wonder how long before it goes to CM.  If CM gets it before the end of the year, I will get it along with the BSP maybe and the curls whipped cream and souflee.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I realized I need to do my hair today rather than tonight.  I'm trying to decide if I'm going to go get a bottle of Tresemme Naturals to make sure my hair can do well with it since I'm hoping to switch to this by Feb.

I'm going to do a HOT with my oil mix that I added WGO and Rice Bran oil.  I'm doing an unofficial ceramides challenge after reading HalleJ's post on the benefits, tho I always wanted to incorporate them I just forgot.

I'll DC with BB and I'm thinking of opening the WDT and starting on that.  I think I'm going to interchange that with the MHC conditioners I have coming.

I'm going to do some really small twists using my Mozeke samples.  I need to use them up even though they have been holding up in the fridge.


----------



## Charz

GET A TWITTER LADIES!!! @CHARZBOSS  !!!!!!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

@ Charz - I'mma have to figure out how to work Twitter!  I've had it on my iPhone for a long time.


----------



## EllePixie

I'm CurlyHeadedPJ on Twitter.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! I had class last  night. It's 1 Dec can you believe it I did not order anything for BF just don't know what I want or like. I straigthen my hair Sun wore it out two days, workout out sweat the curls out like I do.
> Mkd I like the rollersetting look just to give myself a different look during the week, I use the double brush for the chase method to flat iron my  hair and it was bone straight.
> I'm happy for that if I want a change, but working out it don't last. *So anyone other than T doing a big haul before the new year?*



I don't see myself ordering anything else.  I'll wait for more reviews.  If  I get anything it would be some oils or cowash condish that I can get local.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

For some reason Twitter really bothers me.  I manage the Twitter account for my Women's Ministry and the day I had it on every 30s my phone was vibrating. My battery went so fast.  Twitter just doesn't draw me in.


----------



## Minty

@HIJABIFLYGIRL on twitter


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry charz, don't do twitter or facebook. Here is as good as it gets for me.

@ltown, im not going to do a big haul, i may get a few things if they interest me but as of right now i don't want anything.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Sorry charz, don't do twitter or facebook. Here is as good as it gets for me.
> 
> @ltown, im not going to do a big haul, i may get a few things if they interest me but as of right now i don't want anything.


 I don't do much social networking either.  No Facebook or twitter.  

I plan on getting a few things before the end of the year too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *So anyone other than T doing a big haul before the new year?*




..............I Don't Recall Saying that?erplexed

Uh.....BYE Ltown


 _* you ain't gone worry me.*
_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ain't Nobody said nothing about doing no Big Haul before New Years....

Anyway -- I got my Shipping Notice From BJ today from Belize   j/k

And my Invoice.  That BJ is a BADDDDDDD

Oh Yeah, Ya'll, I was thinking on my drive in to work, that I might do the Pre-Paid Card afterall.  I think it might keep me honest.  And I want to seriously work on my Finances in the New Year.

So, that may be the best way for me to go. Maybe right after the 1st of the year or Income Tax time, I'll load it up for my Hair Related purchases.


----------



## Ltown

I have facebook and it's good/bad, folks I don't want to find me have and those whom I lost contact excellent. I only go on there if someone ask me something via notice from email other than that nope. I think I have a twitter but is there a LHCF group, what are they talking about?


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> I have facebook and it's good/bad, folks I don't want to find me have and those whom I lost contact excellent. I only go on there if someone ask me something via notice from email other than that nope. I think I have a twitter but is there a LHCF group, what are they talking about?


 I was considering Facebook but I could see myself getting wrapped up in it and spending more and more time online and decided I shouldn't do it.


----------



## robot.

so i haven't "moisturized" since my wash day (sunday) and my hair still feels amazing.  all i've done so far was spritz with some hairveda hydrosilica in the morning and my hair still feels so freaking soft!

the hh + dew + burnt sugar = WIN FREAKING WIN!

i left it at home so i would use up all my other junk first and i haven't even _touched_ any of it.   nothing else compares! this is love!

i'm just sad i can't use it too often because i don't even want to chance the risk of my hair getting used to it!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I was considering Facebook but I could see myself getting wrapped up in it and spending more and more time online and decided I shouldn't do it.


 
Mkd, I did that when I got started then when you just lurking folks see you online what to chat. I'm retired vet so I know alot of folks around the world, then if someone else knows that person and don't really know you they want to be friend. Just being nosey and having a bunch friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ltown, I forgot to tell you, I started on my M/N? 

Were you still going to do it?

I made up a mixture of that, MT, Horsetail Butter, GTB and a little splash of JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey mk:  Fab just confirmed ---- Salon Commodities is "As I Am Naturally" So that shipped already!


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> so i haven't "moisturized" since my wash day (sunday) and my hair still feels amazing.  all i've done so far was spritz with some hairveda hydrosilica in the morning and my hair still feels so freaking soft!
> 
> the hh + dew + burnt sugar = WIN FREAKING WIN!
> 
> i left it at home so i would use up all my other junk first and i haven't even _touched_ any of it.   nothing else compares! this is love!
> 
> i'm just sad i can't use it too often because i don't even want to chance the risk of my hair getting used to it!


 Robot, how do you feel about the HV hysrosilica spritz?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey mk: Fab just confirmed ---- Salon Commodities is "As I Am Naturally" So that shipped already!


 LOL!!! She told me hers shipped too!!  I can't wait for reviews.  In fact, there are quite a few new products I am waiting on yall to review .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Waiting on these Shipping Notices

ButtersnBars
SheScentIt
Christine Gant
KBB
Oyin

*BFH doesn't send out any.  The stuff shows up like Magic

Already received notices from:

MHC
HV


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't think I can have twists or braids in longer than 4 weeks.  Friday will make 6 weeks and my hair is tangled in the synthetic hair.

I'm going to try some more of my BFH tonight....that's if I can get these twists out.  I may try Mozeke (just to get rid of it before it spoils)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I don't think I can have twists or braids in longer than 4 weeks.  Friday will make 6 weeks and my hair is tangled in the synthetic hair.
> 
> I'm going to try some more of my BFH tonight....that's if I can get these twists out.  *I may try Mozeke (just to get rid of it before it spoils)*



Yep.  I Agree.

Although, I've never had it happen to me, it seems like a common problem.


----------



## chebaby

i found family on facebook so its good for that. my family used to be big and then when the two people that kept everything together died everyone just went there own way. i found family i havent talked to in like 10 years.

last night i did end up twisting my hair and it looks nice. the front did get smashed down some but i pulled those twists back anyway so it doesnt matter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> last night i did end up twisting my hair and it looks nice. the front did get smashed down some but i pulled those twists back anyway so it doesnt matter.



17 or 22?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> 17 or 22?


22 right on the money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 22 right on the money



Geezzzz You're Good! (And Precise).


----------



## EllePixie

I took out my braids and fluffed...I think it looks a little dumb in some parts, so I rebraided those parts and curled them with rollers. BUT I will say...using the Dew as a LI my hair is so soft and shiny...like bling bling...I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I took out my braids and fluffed...I think it looks a little dumb in some parts, so I rebraided those parts and curled them with rollers. *BUT I will say...using the Dew as a LI my hair is so soft and shiny...like bling bling...I love this stuff.*



WHERE'S MY SHIPPING NOTICE?????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHERE'S MY SHIPPING NOTICE?????



I know right, maybe i should have gotten a 16oz.


----------



## EllePixie

I'm about to have my mom get me some more this weekend for when I'm in DC, or I'll pick it up myself before I leave...yup...junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know right, maybe i should have gotten a 16oz*.



That's what I was tryna' change toerplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I was tryna' change toerplexed



If they don't respond just try it first, think of it as a sample, then if you like it. Well you know how we do Gimme all dem bottles and what you got over there in  the bowl too..Ooh that's frosting oh ok just checking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *If they don't respond just try it first, think of it as a sample*, then if you like it. Well you know how we do Gimme all dem bottles and what you got over there in  the bowl too..Ooh that's frosting oh ok just checking.



They. Responded.  But. Would. Not. Do. The. Adjustment.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> If they don't respond just try it first, think of it as a sample, then if you like it. Well you know how we do Gimme all dem bottles *and what you got over there in  the bowl too*..Ooh that's frosting oh ok just checking.


dang La, checking on whats in the bowl too. dont need no lable or nothing just take the whole bowl


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> dang La, checking on whats in the bowl too. dont need no lable or nothing just take the whole bowl


Yep the whole bowl and some bottles too.


----------



## bronzebomb

that Honey Dew is like Crack...


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Robot, how do you feel about the HV hysrosilica spritz?



i really, really like it! it's very light and makes an excellent "refresher." it's no substitute for actual moisturizuring but it makes me feel good when i use it. i plan to repurchase some time. 




i just found this website, and this sounds good: CoCo Cream 4oz -

eta: idk how i feel about those humectants in there with no water. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Check my Mail and see if I got any Goodies today!


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> i really, really like it! it's very light and makes an excellent "refresher." it's no substitute for actual moisturizuring but it makes me feel good when i use it. i plan to repurchase some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just found this website, and this sounds good: CoCo Cream 4oz -
> 
> eta: idk how i feel about those humectants in there with no water. erplexed



Robo where did you find the ingredients? I tried looking for them but couldn't find them.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> *i really, really like it! it's very light and makes an excellent "refresher." *it's no substitute for actual moisturizuring but it makes me feel good when i use it. i plan to repurchase some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just found this website, and this sounds good: CoCo Cream 4oz -
> 
> eta: idk how i feel about those humectants in there with no water. erplexed


the bolded is  how i feel about oyin j&b.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Robo where did you find the ingredients? I tried looking for them but couldn't find them.



on the bottle. you can enlarge the image. you can't see all of them though.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ltown, I forgot to tell you, I started on my M/N?
> 
> Were you still going to do it?
> 
> I made up a mixture of that, MT, Horsetail Butter, GTB and a little splash of JBCO.


 
Oh so you do have some mixologist skills 

No I'm not because I'm using sulfur, MTG and Mega tek. That really more than enough growth aid and if it don't work with all that sulfur and protein it not. I have gotten some growth since I started back in Feb. We'll be doing a reveal in Dec, I need to take pictures and load. I do have update in Aug in my album.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> on the bottle. you can enlarge the image. you can't see all of them though.



Thanks hun, it looks like good ingredients but seems like it would be really thick. Something that needs to be in a jar. i also like the fact that glycerin is way at the bottom. See that flower petal is covering up a word before veg glycerin. Are you thinking about getting it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ro-- That Lemon Drop Sounds Good and Seven-Fiddy *Looks* Realllll Good Too!


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Thanks hun, it looks like good ingredients but seems like it would be really thick. Something that needs to be in a jar. i also like the fact that glycerin is way at the bottom. See that flower petal is covering up a word before veg glycerin. Are you thinking about getting it?



i'm on my no buy! i'll add it to my list to maybe try out over the summer.

and i love lemony scents, T!  i'm a sucker for anything lemon or citrus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MyHoneyChild Came Today.  B1 G1 That was a really great deal.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hello ladies... You all know how many times I have wanted to buy from essentialwholesale... I just couldn't do it.. the shipping was like 80% of the order cost. So today I saw live chat was on.. and this was our discussion...

You are now chatting with Lisa Biagi (CSR)
Lisa says:
Welcome to Live Help, how are you today?
*Fab* says:
Hi, I was just wondering if there any alternative shipping options. The shipping is higher than the items I want.
Lisa says:
what items are you looking to order?
Lisa says:
if it is just a couple of samples, we can certainly ship via USPS
*Fab* says:
the papaya and pineapple masque 16 oz, tumeric scrub 16 oz... aha facial cream 16 oz
I had more items but at one point my shipping was $75 and I was thinking that can't be right
but even when I put it down to 1 item (just the scrub) the shipping was $12
I would like to have at least 2 full size items
Lisa says:
in that case we only ship via UPS within the continental US
Lisa says:
if it is full size items
Lisa says:
shipping is based on total weight an destination
*Fab* says:
Ok, I wanted to purchase items from the black friday sale but the shipping outweighs the discount
I understand but even 16 oz is $12 to ship; its too expensie
expensive
Lisa says:
and i do wish to mention that the discount was only good on Black Friday and has since expired
*Fab* says:
I understand that
Lisa says:
so you would not be able to use the discount today
*Fab* says:
but with the shipping being exorbitant I still couldn't purchase
it didn't matter with the discount or not
Lisa says:
we do have an Advent special going every day in December, so there will be a different special each day this month
*Fab* says:
I saw; but the shipping negates any sales
so there is no option to ship USPS?
Lisa says:
we do not ship via USPS, as they are an absolute nightmare to deal with in the event that there is damage. it can take them 6-12 months to pay out on a claim, if they even approve one. That would mean that you would have to pay for a replacement until a claim was paid out
Lisa says:
UPS is just a much easier company to work with, they are trackable and reliable
*Fab* says:
okay, I really love the items here; but I just cannot justify spending that much on shipping. But you lose so many customers (people who aren't reselling the items)
A lot of people on the forum I frequent want to buy your items; but just like me; the shipping makes them click away
I just thought I would try to ask if there were other options before I gave up
Lisa says:
i do appreciate your feedback, and i do understand. 
Lisa says:
we just do not offer USPS, and really UPS is very comparable rate wise on bulk items, as the majority of all of the product we offer would not be able to ship in the flat rate boxes that USPS offers
*Fab* says:
okay, thank you! I will keep checking back to see if the shipping changes

 Seriously.... Maybe that's why the vendors mark the prices up so much .. to cover the gotchdang shipping...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> i'm on my no buy! i'll add it to my list to *maybe try out over the summer.
> 
> and i love lemony scents, T!  i'm a sucker for anything lemon or citrus.*



I was thinking the same thing.....

Remind me Too.

That's how KBB had me all Strung Out w/that Coco-Lime

One Whiff and I was HOOKED


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> MyHoneyChild Came Today. B1 G1 That was a really great deal.


 
What did you get.... mine still says... "electronic notice"... like she hasn't put it in the mailbox yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Fab....Girl....That Just Made Me Tired.

How was I able to get such cheap shipping?  Prolly cause I was only getting 1 Item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *What did you get....* mine still says... "electronic notice"... like she hasn't put it in the mailbox yet.



2 Afrikoko Hair Lotions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still mad Oyin Clowned Us on those Orders.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fab....Girl....That Just Made Me Tired.
> 
> *How was I able to get such cheap shipping?* Prolly cause I was only getting 1 Item.


 
You bought from wholesalesupplies plus... not essential warehouse.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still mad Oyin Clowned Us on those Orders.


 
I wasn't even important enough to get a response email... so yup... homey da clowned....


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2 Afrikoko Hair Lotions


 
I'm glad I know you got one extra... lol.. I was kicking myself for not trying this!

I got the 
Aloe Vera Leave In
Sweet Almond Hair Milk
Soy Hair Milk
Coconut Hair Milk
O'Honey Mist - which since it was 6 oz.. did not entitle me to a free product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I wasn't even important enough to get a response email... so yup... homey da clowned....*



Girl, they wasn't thinking about Us

You read that response.  

They had they monnnee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm glad I know you got one extra... lol.. I was kicking myself for not trying this!
> 
> I got the
> Aloe Vera Leave In
> *Sweet Almond Hair Milk*
> Soy Hair Milk
> *Coconut Hair Milk*
> O'Honey Mist - which since it was 6 oz.. did not entitle me to a free product.



You coulda' got them from Curlmart.  I never get stuff from her that I can get at Curlmart.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> You coulda' got them from Curlmart. I never get stuff from her that I can get at Curlmart.


 
The sale (MHC) was a better deal!


----------



## chebaby

did you say shipping was $75 for a few products????? datissome****


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> did you say shipping was $75 for a few products????? datissome****


 

Foolishness.
But I love how her answer talked about the damage claims... umm.. that just means you ain't packing em right.


----------



## Brownie518

Got quiet in here real fast? What ya'll doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies!!!!!  

It is sooooo Cold & Snowy!  Yes, I said Snowy. 

And it's  suppose to be even colder tomorrow.

I wanted to hang a Wreath on the Door (the neighbors all have their lights up already), but it's too cold.  

Maybe it will warm up some this weekend and I can get it done.


----------



## chebaby

its freezing here too T but we aint got no snow. and id like to keep it that way. on my job they already talking about having us stay over like we did last year. ummmm no! i was here a week and that aint happening again. we were starving because nothing was open and when mcdonalds did open thwy got stuck in the snow trying to get the food. 

any way my twists are so shiny. that bee mine is so good. and to think i had no interest in trying this line at one point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its freezing here too T but we aint got no snow.* and id like to keep it that way. on my job they already talking about having us stay over like we did last year. ummmm no! i was here a week and that aint happening again. we were starving because nothing was open and when mcdonalds did open thwy got stuck in the snow trying to get the food.
> 
> any way my twists are so shiny. that bee mine is so good. and to think i had no interest in trying this line at one point.



There's a little on the grass & it's blowing all around but it is SO COLD it's ridiculous

Little accumulation tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> There's a little on the grass & it's blowing all around but it is SO COLD it's ridiculous
> 
> Little accumulation tho'.


i purchased a new bed outfit from macys during black friday and it comes with a coverlette(which i had never heard of) and it comes in handy. so now i sleep under the sheet, coverlette, and comforter i be waaaaarrrrrrmmmmmmm and toasty.


----------



## Brownie518

We just got hit with some insane rain and wind. Blew down some trees and caused some flooding. It was crazy. I didn't know what was going on outside. I don't know what it sounded like outside. 

Che, what BeeMine product did you use?

ETA - I can't believe you had to stay at your job for a week!!!   I would die!! I can't stand these folks at my job.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> It is sooooo Cold & Snowy! Yes, I said Snowy.
> 
> And it's suppose to be even colder tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to hang a Wreath on the Door (the neighbors all have their lights up already), but it's too cold.
> 
> Maybe it will warm up some this weekend and I can get it done.


 

T, I'm from OH my Mom told me it's snowing and I ain't missing either. Like Che said we started getting snow here last Nov until what Feb this year made history shut the DMV down. We ain't playing that @#@& this year  

Stay warm and safe everyone this winter.


----------



## EllePixie

Here's my braid out with the Dew and some Creme of Nature Setting Lotion...I think it got a little frizzy b/c I smoothed some LI over it, and I don't think I'm supposed to do that? LOL I'm a novice...this is my first one! But I love how the Dew made my hair feel.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> We just got hit with some insane rain and wind. Blew down some trees and caused some flooding. It was crazy. I didn't know what was going on outside. I don't know what it sounded like outside.
> 
> Che, what BeeMine product did you use?
> 
> ETA - I can't believe you had to stay at your job for a week!!!   I would die!! I can't stand these folks at my job.


we had bad rain yesterday too. very windy.

i used the bee mine luscious moisturizer and bee mine curly butter i love them both

yes girl!!! a whole week. and then when i finally went home to get more clothes(the first time we stayed cause we stayed twice) i got a $250 ticket for parking on the street that was the worst week ever.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> we had bad rain yesterday too. very windy.
> 
> i used the bee mine luscious moisturizer and bee mine curly butter i love them both
> 
> *yes girl!!! a whole week. and then when i finally went home to get more clothes(the first time we stayed cause we stayed twice) i got a $250 ticket for parking on the street that was the worst week ever.*



I would have had to hurt somebody!! 


And I love the Bee Mine Luscious, too! It works great on my hair and smells so good.    That big ole jar lasts forever, too.


----------



## chebaby

yea brownie i think this 8oz jar will last me a long time.

im going to try something new. i think what im going to do is after i rinse out my conditioner while my hair is still dripping wet im going to put on some olive oil. then twist my hair with the styling products.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> T, I'm from OH my Mom told me it's snowing and I ain't missing either. Like Che said we started getting snow here last Nov until what Feb this year made history shut the DMV down. *We ain't playing that @#@& this year *
> 
> Stay warm and safe everyone this winter.


that sums up how i feel.


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Here's my braid out with the Dew and some Creme of Nature Setting Lotion...I think it got a little frizzy b/c I smoothed some LI over it, and I don't think I'm supposed to do that? LOL I'm a novice...this is my first one! But I love how the Dew made my hair feel.


I can't see a picture. 

Che and Brownie,

How do you use the luscious?  As a leave in?  The store here has sample sizes.  I may pick one up this week.  what is the consistency like?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I can't see a picture.
> 
> Che and Brownie,
> 
> How do you use the luscious?  As a leave in?  The store here has sample sizes, I may pick one up this week.




I use mine as a daily moisturizer.  You should try it!!!


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> I can't see a picture.
> 
> Che and Brownie,
> 
> How do you use the luscious?  As a leave in?  The store here has sample sizes.  I may pick one up this week.  what is the consistency like?



Sad panda...it shows up on mine. I'll upload.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I can't see a picture.
> 
> Che and Brownie,
> 
> How do you use the luscious?  As a leave in?  The store here has sample sizes.  I may pick one up this week.  what is the consistency like?


i use mine on twists. i havent used it on out hair yet. for twists i use it on each section and then use a little curly butter on top.
ETA: and i dont use a leave in under it. just luscious moisturizer and then curly butter.


----------



## mkd

Its cayute Elle!


----------



## La Colocha

Your hair is pretty elle.


----------



## EllePixie

Thanks mkd and Colocha! I messed up the back so I gotta rebraid that...but you can't see that


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I use mine as a daily moisturizer.  You should try it!!!


I will pick it up Friday!


----------



## chebaby

where do you get hair zings from?


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> where do you get hair zings from?



I saw some hair zing type contraptions at Target last week.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I saw some hair zing type contraptions at Target last week.


thanx. i may check there this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

this is really off topic but can yall give me some quick advice? i have a family member that is driving her mom crazy. the family member is 18 but is a little slow. she has been running around with a boy and the mom put her out. a male family member wants to take her in but is afraid he will lose his girl friend if he does because they are struggling themselves. he just doesnt want the girl to be on her own staying with the boy and his family.
but the mom is at her wits end. she is going crazy because she has 3 girls and they are all bad as hell but the other 2 arent old enough for her to put out.
should the male family member take the girl in?
ETA: the mom has never wanted the girl(this is a long family rumor) my mom wanted the baby but the mom wouldnt give her up. now shes just throwing her away i know the girl is bad but shes probably like that because she was treated differently than the other two girls. she has the mind of a child.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> this is really off topic but can yall give me some quick advice? i have a family member that is driving her mom crazy. the family member is 18 but is a little slow. she has been running around with a boy and the mom put her out. a male family member wants to take her in but is afraid he will lose his girl friend if he does because they are struggling themselves. he just doesnt want the girl to be on her own staying with the boy and his family.
> but the mom is at her wits end. she is going crazy because she has 3 girls and they are all bad as hell but the other 2 arent old enough for her to put out.
> should the male family member take the girl in?
> ETA: the mom has never wanted the girl(this is a long family rumor) my mom wanted the baby but the mom wouldnt give her up. now shes just throwing her away i know the girl is bad but shes probably like that because she was treated differently than the other two girls. she has the mind of a child.


 
Che, who else can she stay with? imo I  don't think the male would be helpful with all the problems he has and his focus is primarily his relationship since he brought it up.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Here's my braid out with the Dew and some Creme of Nature Setting Lotion...I think it got a little frizzy b/c I smoothed some LI over it, and I don't think I'm supposed to do that? LOL I'm a novice...this is my first one! But I love how the Dew made my hair feel.


 
Elle, it is cute and I love the color.


----------



## mkd

Che, first thing,  I got hair zings at walgreens.  They are at ross for super cheap now too. 

Second issue, that is so sad.  If she wasn't slow, it wouldn't be so heartbreaking.  How old is the male family member trying to take her in?  I just can't imagine doing my baby girl like that.  Granted she's only 2 and isn't old enough to drive me crazy but she will always be my baby.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Che, who else can she stay with? imo I  don't think the male would be helpful with all the problems he has and his focus is primarily his relationship since he brought it up.


I kind of agree with this, especially if the male is younger.  That is a lot of responsibility.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, *who else can she stay with*? imo I  don't think the male would be helpful with all the problems he has and his focus is primarily his relationship since he brought it up.


i dont know. we are trying to find someone but its not many
if her grades are good she can stay with someone until she graduates and goes to college but everyone acts like they dont here me. she just wants to be with this little boy and at her age you cant tell her thats not going to work. when i was around her age i was in love with a boy that i thought i couldnt breath without. but if my mom said its me(mom/place to stay) or him, i would have been like see ya boy


----------



## mkd

Oh wow, she's still in high school?  See, in that case, I would have done whatever my mama said.  I was thinking she had already graduated.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i dont know. we are trying to find someone but its not many
> if her grades are good she can stay with someone until she graduates and goes to college but everyone acts like they dont here me. she just wants to be with this little boy and at her age you cant tell her thats not going to work. when i was around her age i was in love with a boy that i thought i couldnt breath without. but if my mom said its me(mom/place to stay) or him, i would have been like see ya boy


 
Get her on some depo or something. Well that what I plan for dd, I tell everyone as soon as she tell me or I think she having sex it depo. Don't care if the hair comes out


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, first thing,  I got hair zings at walgreens.  They are at ross for super cheap now too.
> 
> Second issue, that is so sad.  If she wasn't slow, it wouldn't be so heartbreaking.  How old is the male family member trying to take her in?  I just can't imagine doing my baby girl like that.  Granted she's only 2 and isn't old enough to drive me crazy but she will always be my baby.


he is almost 40. im leaving out a ton of other information but i dont want to put everything out there.
even though i dont agree with what the mom is doing i guess i can understand. the girl isnt coming home at night so the mom is worried so i guess she feels like if she puts her out its the same thing.
to me its like even though the girl is acting out and not coming home, if you dont put her out at least she will feel like home is always there. now its like where is home it makes me want to cry because i love this little girl but some family things happened where we went years without seeing her(not up to us). and now this.


----------



## mkd

Che, he is old enough to take her in if he wants.  I was thinking maybe he was pretty young.  Does her mom talk to her about birth control and safe sex?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, he is old enough to take her in if he wants.  I was thinking maybe he was pretty young.  Does her mom talk to her about birth control and safe sex?


i doubt it. i dont think they care about her having sex. she put her out yet doesnt want her to stay with the boy and wants the male family member to take her


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> he is almost 40. im leaving out a ton of other information but i dont want to put everything out there.
> even though i dont agree with what the mom is doing i guess i can understand. the girl isnt coming home at night so the mom is worried so i guess she feels like if she puts her out its the same thing.
> to me its like even though the girl is acting out and not coming home, if you dont put her out at least she will feel like home is always there. now its like where is home it makes me want to cry because i love this little girl but some family things happened where we went years without seeing her(not up to us). and now this.


 
Che, seriously I know alot of 40+ that are irresponsible like my brother and , girlfriend that is 50+. IMO age has no barrier on maturity or responsibility it the individual.  I'm so sorry this is bothering you and hope everyone talk it over again if there is doubts before final decision.


----------



## Ltown

Che, I'm going to sleep you know I got to get up at 4 usually 3 but I'm pray for you and the family, chat tomorrow


----------



## chebaby

thank yall for the advice. i guess im just going to have to pray on it. if i had my own apartment i would take her because i would make sure she went to a college where she could stay on campus or at least got a job to keep her busy. but im not even in my own place. so we will see what happens.


----------



## bronzebomb

The Ouidad Double Detangler is the BOMB!!!  I just took down my Spring Twists and I thought my hair was DONE.  I used the Oyin Honey Hemp and the "Comb" and it melts through tangled hair like buttah.

I am sitting under the Steamer now...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> this is really off topic but can yall give me some quick advice? i have a family member that is driving her mom crazy. the family member is 18 but is a little slow. she has been running around with a boy and the mom put her out. a male family member wants to take her in but is afraid he will lose his girl friend if he does because they are struggling themselves. he just doesnt want the girl to be on her own staying with the boy and his family.
> but the mom is at her wits end. she is going crazy because she has 3 girls and they are all bad as hell but the other 2 arent old enough for her to put out.
> should the male family member take the girl in?
> ETA: the mom has never wanted the girl(this is a long family rumor) my mom wanted the baby but the mom wouldnt give her up. now shes just throwing her away i know the girl is bad but shes probably like that because she was treated differently than the other two girls. she has the mind of a child.


 
that is a tough situation bcuz mom needs to take care of her child...the relative probably feels obligated bcuz noone else wants to take her in but if he's struggling then he's certainly unfit...the girl is legally considered an adult but I remember being 18 and though I was away in college and financially independent I still needed my parents' wisdom and love...i hope things get better for the young lady...she is running around with that boy seeking the affection that she never had at home...i work with children so i know that whatever they dont receive at home they will seek it from the world...i wouldnt be suprised if she got pregnant either bcuz most young ladies raised that way think that having a baby will grant them the unconditional love that they are missing....


----------



## EllePixie

Che, I have a question - if her mother doesn't care about her having sex, then what is the issue of her staying with the boy's family? Are you concerned that if they break up the mom won't let her come home? I understand it's not the best situation but it's still better than her having no place to stay.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Che, I have a question - if her mother doesn't care about her having sex, then what is the issue of her staying with the boy's family? Are you concerned that if they break up the mom won't let her come home? I understand it's not the best situation but it's still better than her having no place to stay.


i dont really know if the mom care about her having sex or not. i was just saying i think thats not on the top of the list for them. for me everything is hear say. i think along with running around with boys she is disrespectful so the mom is just fed up. which i can understand. i just dont want the girl without a place to stay.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies!  Elle, I have seen your review on curl junkie and T and Mkd have recommended. I have fine hair did you use it wet and dry?  I might order the sample pack on cj site so if it don't work won't be a waste $$ it not cheap.  I'm try some flax seed for gel too need to get that this weekend. I think my best curl has been the curly girl method but it takes too long for my hair to dry, so I'm looking for better dry braid/twist out.


----------



## robot.

my first(?) facebook love note. 

"halo baby how are u ? i hope u are ok, in fact i want that we are good friend maybe more who know..."


----------



## Ltown

Che,  hope you got some sound sleep without worry about your cousin.  Do you order your henna from Indianfoodstore? I ordered long time ago(pj don't remember) but their prices are cheaper than ayunatural.  

Charz, what are you doing Sat noon?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies..
Che... I wish I could give some good advice.. but I just have no idea.. that sounds so sad! 

I think I'm done with NC... sidebar.. Beauty we did swap with the same person! That person is WEIRD. It seems like she's trying to  make money off the swapping. Anywho, so I was going to buy someone's 32 oz 75% full CJ Rehab. So she sent me a paypal invoice at around 11 a.m. I paid it at about 6:30... At 10.. I get an email saying "since she hadn't heard from me" by 6 p.m.. (she didn't tell me I had less than 8 hours to complete the purchase.. even though it was during the workday). she sold it to someone else...  

At least she sent my money back... 

Y'all have a good day.. I'm almost 100% well so I'm gonna try to bear the elements and go in the office today.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, we are supposed to have a winter storm tomorrow, whoopee * rolls eyes*. So not ready for this mess. Anyway going to moisturize with knot today and castor oil. It has been really cold but the colochas are hangin in there.


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies..
> Che... I wish I could give some good advice.. but I just have no idea.. that sounds so sad!
> 
> I think I'm done with NC... sidebar.. Beauty we did swap with the same person! That person is WEIRD. It seems like she's trying to make money off the swapping. Anywho, so I was going to buy someone's 32 oz 75% full CJ Rehab. So she sent me a paypal invoice at around 11 a.m. I paid it at about 6:30... At 10.. I get an email saying "since she hadn't heard from me" by 6 p.m.. (she didn't tell me I had less than 8 hours to complete the purchase.. even though it was during the workday). she sold it to someone else...
> 
> At least she sent my money back...
> 
> Y'all have a good day.. I'm almost 100% well so I'm gonna try to bear the elements and go in the office today.


 
Fab I seen you over there selling, I thought I could get some CJ but most were gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> my first(?) facebook love note.
> 
> *"halo baby how are u ? i hope u are ok, in fact i want that we are good friend maybe more who know...*"



Ro---  Are you serious?

........

That's too funny. You need to un-friend that one? _*or whatever it's called*_erplexed


----------



## rosalindb

It is freezing here in the UK. Some of the airports are shut and the parts of the transport system (both trains and buses are not running). There is lots of snow where I live and the local buses are not running. Thank goodness it is not as bad though as in the rural areas, some travellers were stranded on trains overnight that broke down because of the cold and motorists have been stranded in their cars on the motorways


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll......

So, I tipped on over to BabyBoy's last night for a little _pre-Christmas Cheer_. 

Remember I told ya'll it was Cold & Snowy?  

Lawd Geeezus. It took me 4-eva to get back out here to the country last night.  It was icy and accidents were everywhere.  One part of the Freeway was completely shut down......it was horrible.

In hair news, I just put on my Horsetail mixture about to pop in the shower.  Just called my Admin to see how bad the roads were this a.m.

We're suppose to get tore up Saturday(snow, snow & more snow)!  

That would be a good day to Henna because the weather is suppose to be terrible.


----------



## Charz

My accomadations and ticket for the Download Festival was $719! And this was without food or airfare! I won't be buying hair products next year.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll......
> 
> So, I tipped on over to BabyBoy's last night for a little _pre-Christmas Cheer_.
> 
> Remember I told ya'll it was Cold & Snowy?
> 
> Lawd Geeezus. It took me 4-eva to get back out here to the country last night.  It was icy and accidents were everywhere.  One part of the Freeway was completely shut down......it was horrible.
> 
> In hair news, I just put on my Horsetail mixture about to pop in the shower.  Just called my Admin to see how bad the roads were this a.m.
> 
> We're suppose to get tore up Saturday(snow, snow & more snow)!
> 
> That would be a good day to Henna because the weather is suppose to be terrible.



Glad you made it back home safetly, im glad that i work 3rd so i can beat the store rush tomorrow. I like to keep at least 2-3 weeks worth of groceries and i have a ton of house supplies and things that we use on the regular. They say its supposed to be a really bad winter but im praying that it won't be.




Charz said:


> My accomadations and ticket for the Download Festival was $719! And this was without food or airfare! I won't be buying hair products next year.



Wow is it because its out of the states? They better put on the show of their lives for that much.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> It is freezing here in the UK. Some of the airports are shut and the parts of the transport system (both trains and buses are not running). There is lots of snow where I live and the local buses are not running. Thank goodness it is not as bad though as in the rural areas, some travellers were stranded on trains overnight that broke down because of the cold and motorists have been stranded in their cars on the motorways



Rosa stay safe also, are you able to get to work? I don't go anywhere that i don't have to in the winter.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Glad you made it back home safetly, im glad that i work 3rd so i can beat the store rush tomorrow. I like to keep at least 2-3 weeks worth of groceries and i have a ton of house supplies and things that we use on the regular. They say its supposed to be a really bad winter but im praying that it won't be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is it because its out of the states? They better put on the show of their lives for that much.


 
It's a 3 day festival and I am staying 5 nights. I think it's a decent deal. It was $270 just for the ticket but I got a package to stay for 5 nights. That part of the UK is so expensive.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> It's a 3 day festival and I am staying 5 nights. I think it's a decent deal. It was $270 just for the ticket but I got a package to stay for 5 nights. That part of the UK is so expensive.



That's not bad then, i was going to say for that much they better get buck naked and sang, i bet serj is hairy every where.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Elle, I have seen your review on curl junkie and T and Mkd have recommended. I have fine hair did you use it wet and dry? I might order the sample pack on cj site so if it don't work won't be a waste $$ it not cheap. I'm try some flax seed for gel too need to get that this weekend. I think my best curl has been the curly girl method but it takes too long for my hair to dry, so I'm looking for better dry braid/twist out.


 
Hey L, I use my CJ on wet hair - the only way I use it on dry is if I'm using one of the conditioners to moisturize my hair at night. I've pretty much tried the entire line except for the products with more protein (my hair is med/coarse so protein and I often don't get along). Marsha recommends the Honey Butta LI (I like this one but it took about an hour for my hair to absorb it) and the Aloe Fix (which I don't recommend for winter) for twists though - your best bet is to look at her selection guide on the site (it's actually pretty accurate, unlike most of them lol) and/or email Marsha for suggestions. She's extremely helpful.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> That's not bad then, i was going to say for that much they better get buck naked and sang, i bet serj is hairy every where.


 
I wanna see Daron the most, I hope he shaves his face, brushes his teeth and loses some weight. I liked him when he looked like this.









Now he looks like this sad:


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Elle, I have seen your review on curl junkie and T and Mkd have recommended. I have fine hair did you use it wet and dry? I might order the sample pack on cj site so if it don't work won't be a waste $$ it not cheap. I'm try some flax seed for gel too need to get that this weekend. I think my best curl has been the curly girl method but it takes too long for my hair to dry, so I'm looking for better dry braid/twist out.


 Ltown, the samples are a good idea! I hope you like the products you try.  I really like the flax seed gel too BUT only used in very small amounts.  otherwise, it will make your hair very very hard.


----------



## bronzebomb

My Miss Jessie's is here!  woot-woot!  

I'm a little frustrated.  My hair seems a bit dry after I had them in a protective style for almost 6 weeks.  I hope I can rebound.

Elle, I'm going to get the Tangle Teezer today.  I still have 28 days to purchases all my goods!  

I need a good Diffuser, any suggestions?


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I wanna see Daron the most, I hope he shaves his face, brushes his teeth and loses some weight. I liked him when he looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he looks like this sad:



This upsets me.


I prefer Serj.


----------



## natura87

I've just been moisturizing the past few days. I will finish the bottle of HEHH tonight, along with a V05 poo. My box braids are holding up well, they've been in for a week.


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased Bio Amla Oil and Henna at the Indian Store.  I'll Henna my hair this weekend after I let the mixture sit for 24 hours.  I already have indigo.


----------



## Charz

I don't know what I am going to do with with my hair when I am in Europe. Maybe just wear twists.

Avenged sevenfold, soundgarden, metallica, korn, distrurbed, alice and chains, slayer, AFI, and twisted sister, atreyu, antrax are playing with System of a Down too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I am going to Amsterdam for a week.


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> My Miss Jessie's is here!  woot-woot!
> 
> I'm a little frustrated.  My hair seems a bit dry after I had them in a protective style for almost 6 weeks.  I hope I can rebound.
> 
> Elle, I'm going to get the Tangle Teezer today.  I still have 28 days to purchases all my goods!
> 
> I need a good Diffuser, any suggestions?



I used my Tangle Teezer today - detangling was SO EASY and I lost like, 5 strands of hair - no lie! Okay maybe more than 5, lol, but it's not even enough to make a little ball of hair. Here's a pic -






There are some finer hairs in the middle that you can't see, but this is what was in my brush without cleaning. The only thing I didn't like is that b/c the bristles are so close together it really poofed out my hair (when I comb my hair a lot of the time it looks picked out, even if I do it on wet hair),so this would probably be better for me to use with condish, then hop back in the shower then reclump rather that use it when I'm about to style. But...I have found a new love...Why did I buy that $30 comb?!!?


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I don't know what I am going to do with with my hair when I am in Europe. Maybe just wear twists.
> 
> Avenged sevenfold, soundgarden, metallica, korn, distrurbed, alice and chains, slayer, AFI, and twisted sister, atreyu, antrax are playing with System of a Down too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *And I am going to Amsterdam for a week*.



Luckyyyy.... *Napoleon Dynamite voice*


----------



## La Colocha

I got my oyin shipping today. So i should have my doo doo drop leave in sometime next week.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i misted my hair last night and this morning with j&b and then sealed with my avocado mix. my shipment of butters should be here tomorrow. yaaaaayyyyy
my curlmart hasnt even shipped yet. i want my curl junkie protein.

i need more dulhan henna and i dont want to use the one that i get from the indian store because it doesnt come in a foil pack. oh well.

i cant wait to do my hair this weekend. im going to twist with my avocado mix and maybe bee mine curly butter.


----------



## JerriBlank

*lurking in this thread*   you ladies inspired me to try some oyin handmade,so I placed an order last night. Yall are like a secret code cult with the abbreviations though(lmao) so it took me a while to figure out what the heck yall were raving about,but this thread is excellent for product reviews! thanks guys!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Che and Brownie,
> 
> How do you use the luscious?  As a leave in?  The store here has sample sizes.  I may pick one up this week. * what is the consistency like?*





Brownie518 said:


> I use mine as a daily moisturizer.  *You should try it!!!*



I Also use it as a Daily Moisturizer and Yes......You Need it!

It's like a Whippy Mousse that smells incredible.

Remember when I was going on & on & on about Luscious?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I don't know what I am going to do with with my hair when I am in Europe. Maybe just wear twists.
> 
> *Avenged sevenfold, soundgarden, metallica, korn, distrurbed, alice and chains, slayer, AFI, and twisted sister, atreyu, antrax are playing with System of a Down too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I am going to Amsterdam for a week.*



Are any of these Groups Black

That sounds like 1 big ol' Headache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Notice from SSI & Oyin today.


----------



## EllePixie

Got my Curl Junkie order...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Got my Curl Junkie order...



WOW! You stuff is arriving quickly.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Rosa stay safe also, are you able to get to work? I don't go anywhere that i don't have to in the winter.


Thank you   I worked from home yesterday because I had to wait for the gas man and I did not step out all day so that was nice. Today I got to work without any problems so it was not too bad just too cold  

I have been using Darcy's Madagascar Vanilla creme to seal my hair and I only needed to apply it twice a week. Since it has turned so cold I have had to use it every other day. I thought it was a miss as it was too light for me to use after wash day but it works well as a sealant in this cold weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I came home and decided to do my Hair.  I co-washed with the remainder of Claudie Moisturizing Deep Conditioner. I actually rinsed out the bottle which made an additional Co-Washing Session.   This Stuff is GOOOOOOOD! 

I am sitting here now with some Nexxus Keraphix (Reconstructor) & a Plastic Cap.  Will Steam in a minute with Jasmine Avacado & Silk.

I am on Project USE-IT-UP the next few weeks Targeting as many open products as I can before the new year.

Hopefully, I'll use up something else.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! You stuff is arriving quickly.



Heehee, that's because I was on my computer at 8:45pm PST waiting for the East Coast sales to start. 

I am kicking myself for not ordering more Curls in a Bottle though...I'm gonna have to place another order in a few weeks anyway lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Notice from SSI & Oyin today.



I got my Shescentit and Jasmine's boxes today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got my Shescentit and Jasmine's boxes today!



I didn't get a thing today


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I got my oyin shipping today. So i should have my *doo doo drop* leave in sometime next week.







IDareT'sHair said:


> Are any of these Groups Black
> 
> That sounds like 1 big ol' Headache



.......

(that smiling smilie sucks)


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey y'all.....
I'm swimming in some hurr products..

I told y'all everybody and they mama be up and thru this thread.. it's like days of our lives!! lol!

Anyway so today I picked up the order for the new Darcy's stuff.. ummm yeah she's changed her bottles. But they're still 8 oz. T, I mailed your stuff and fwded you tracking!

I also got a sample of Deja Milk and Luscious Moisturizer.. T had sent some luscious before so I know I like that.

Got my CJ stuff... all I have to say is yum... I set all of my curl junkie out and took a picture of it.. I think I'm gonna make it my new avi it's so pretty.. lmao...

BFH came today as well.. FIRST of all .. y'all didn't tell me that these bottles were so bootleg..lmao...

Here's why... 

On the Angel creme light conditioner.. it's like 40 ingredients but 11 are highlighted and one is written on... lmao.. so does that mean it only has the highlighted and write in in it??? confused.. help a playa out.

My Pistachio Creme Deep Moisturizing conditioner has a regular amount of ingredients.. but the last ingredient "peppermint oil" is scratched out..... does that mean it's not in here?? 

The only one that looks like it hasn't been altered is the Hibiscus Banana Light Creme Conditioner that's supposed to give me HIGHLIGHTS.. yeah she put that on there and I still bought it.. I wanna see if it gives me highlights.. 

In other news got shipping confirmations from Oyin, CG, SSI, MHC, and ASIAN. So hopefully I'll get those soon. But Oyin got the nerve to send me a click and ship that had 4.75 paid for a small flat rate box when I paid 6.25... :sideeye:.. can we get a sideeye smiley?????


----------



## Brownie518

This is my second night of overtime. The day shift asked me to come in early since they are going out to dinner. I must have been crazy to agree. Anyway, Friday will be my only day off this week since we work Saturday night this week.  

I can't wait to do my hair Friday night. I haven't decided what to use as a DC, yet. Either Claudie's Normalizing conditioner or CJ Rehab.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown i usually get my henna from ayurmaturalbeauty but i did order once from theindianfoodstore. i dont like ordering from them. i think the jamila i got from them was opened and i just did not feel good about using it so i didnt.

im glad all yall who are in areas getting snow already got home safe.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> On the Angel creme light conditioner.. it's like 40 ingredients but 11 are highlighted and one is written on... lmao.. so does that mean it only has the highlighted and write in in it??? confused.. help a playa out.
> 
> My Pistachio Creme Deep Moisturizing conditioner has a regular amount of ingredients.. but the last ingredient "peppermint oil" is scratched out..... does that mean it's not in here??
> 
> The only one that looks like it hasn't been altered is the Hibiscus Banana Light Creme Conditioner that's supposed to give me HIGHLIGHTS.. yeah she put that on there and I still bought it.. I wanna see if it gives me highlights..
> 
> In other news got shipping confirmations from Oyin, CG, SSI, MHC, and ASIAN. So hopefully I'll get those soon. *But Oyin got the nerve to send me a click and ship that had 4.75 paid for a small flat rate box when I paid 6.25... :sideeye:.. can we get a sideeye smiley*?????



 Now, see, the bolded! Right there! That gets more than a sideeye.  

...and we really do need a side eye


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone have the email for claudies or a list of products and ingredients that i can look at. She is another vendor i would like to try but im not going on fotki. Fotki gave my computer the clap and im not going back lmao.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> This is my second night of overtime. The day shift asked me to come in early since they are going out to dinner. I must have been crazy to agree. Anyway, Friday will be my only day off this week since we work Saturday night this week.
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair Friday night. I haven't decided what to use as a DC, yet. Either Claudie's Normalizing conditioner or CJ Rehab.


 

Girl shoot...
MO MONEY MO MONEY MO MONEY...

I was trying to post a Damon Wayans .gif but it wouldn't work..lmao.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey y'all.....
> I'm swimming in some hurr products..
> 
> I told y'all everybody and they mama be up and thru this thread.. it's like days of our lives!! lol!
> 
> Anyway so today I picked up the order for the new Darcy's stuff.. ummm yeah she's changed her bottles. But they're still 8 oz. T, I mailed your stuff and fwded you tracking!
> 
> I also got a sample of Deja Milk and Luscious Moisturizer.. T had sent some luscious before so I know I like that.
> 
> Got my CJ stuff... all I have to say is yum... I set all of my curl junkie out and took a picture of it.. I think I'm gonna make it my new avi it's so pretty.. lmao...
> 
> BFH came today as well.. FIRST of all .. y'all didn't tell me that these bottles were so bootleg..lmao...
> 
> Here's why...
> 
> On the Angel creme light conditioner..* it's like 40 ingredients but 11 are highlighted and one is written on... lmao.. so does that mean it only has the highlighted and write in in it??? confused.. help a playa out.
> 
> My Pistachio Creme Deep Moisturizing conditioner has a regular amount of ingredients.. but the last ingredient "peppermint oil" is scratched out..... does that mean it's not in here?? *
> 
> The only one that looks like it hasn't been altered is the Hibiscus Banana Light Creme Conditioner that's supposed to give me HIGHLIGHTS.. yeah she put that on there and I still bought it.. I wanna see if it gives me highlights..
> 
> In other news got shipping confirmations from Oyin, CG, SSI, MHC, and ASIAN. So hopefully I'll get those soon. But Oyin got the nerve to send me a click and ship that had 4.75 paid for a small flat rate box when I paid 6.25... :sideeye:.. can we get a sideeye smiley?????


ummmmm what??? imma need them to be real pacific(like the ocean, yea i said it) with me. what the heck is in it? and i bet they will catch an attitude with you if you ask. like "aint it obvious whats in it"


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone have the email for claudies or a list of products and ingredients that i can look at. She is another vendor i would like to try but im not going on fotki. Fotki gave my computer the clap and im not going back lmao.


 


Not the clap.... 

Please not the fotki.. can you tweet your order to her.. I have not been to fotki since then.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> ummmmm what??? *imma need them to be real pacific(like the ocean, yea i said it)* with me. what the heck is in it? and i bet they will catch an attitude with you if you ask. like "aint it obvious whats in it"






Hold on, La. I can get the ingredients for you...


----------



## robot.

my urban decay and bee mine shipped earlier today. UD usually has crazy fast shipping, never more than two days.

i can't wait to get home and try on all my express crap. 

i also can't wait to sleep. i've been stealing five minute naps here and there. i was literally up all night working.  just one more week... i want a my bed and a scalp massage. even my fingers feel heavy.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone have the email for claudies or a list of products and ingredients that i can look at. She is another vendor i would like to try but im not going on fotki. Fotki gave my computer the clap and im not going back lmao.


fotki gave my computer the clap too poor thang.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Now, see, the bolded! Right there! That gets more than a sideeye.
> 
> ...and we really do need a side eye


................................................  Tried to post a gif but i couldn't.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> ummmmm what??? imma need them to be real pacific(like the ocean, yea i said it) with me. what the heck is in it? and i bet they will catch an attitude with you if you ask. like "aint it obvious whats in it"


Girl it ain't pacific .. lmao... Imma take a pic and post it. I'm not trying to clown (maybe 85%) but I really want to know. 

Lawd have mercy... I was just wondering if it was just me.. I have to ask Queen (T) if her packages came like this ...since she has a plethora of orders over there.....

I'm telling you she made her bottles for the small flat rate shipping box. 

But wait a minute... hold on.. the spirit of T is tryna take over my fangas again. Keeps making me go back to BFH's site.


----------



## *fabulosity*

robot. said:


> my urban decay and bee mine shipped earlier today. UD usually has crazy fast shipping, never more than two days.
> 
> i can't wait to get home and try on all my express crap.
> 
> i also can't wait to sleep. i've been stealing five minute naps here and there. i was literally up all night working.  just one more week... i want a my bed and a scalp massage. even my fingers feel heavy.


 
Where is my Urban Decay?! I ordered from them too!!! On Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl it ain't pacific .. lmao... Imma take a pic and post it. I'm not trying to clown (maybe 85%) but I really want to know.
> 
> Lawd have mercy... I was just wondering if it was just me.. I have to ask Queen (T) if her packages came like this ...since she has a plethora of orders over there.....
> 
> I'm telling you she made her bottles for the small flat rate shipping box.
> 
> But wait a minute... hold on.. *the spirit of T is tryna take over my fangas again. *Keeps making me go back to BFH's site.


it happens usually all my orders are because the spirit took over me, i usually have little to nothing to do with it


----------



## robot.

*fabulosity* said:


> Where is my Urban Decay?! I ordered from them too!!! On Saturday.



You'll get it soon, I'm sure. I got my eye on that new NYC book of shadows... *writes to Santa*


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Now, see, the bolded! Right there! That gets more than a sideeye.
> 
> ...and we really do need a side eye



YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk .


----------



## Brownie518

La,  I pm'd you some ingredients. What else you want to look at of hers? I'm on my work laptop so... it can handle a dose of the clap. If not, they got extra.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La,  I pm'd you some ingredients. What else you want to look at of hers? I'm on my work laptop so... it can handle a dose of the clap. If not, they got extra.



Thanks ms.b. i would like to see what she has for moisture. i want to stay away from the protein and glycerin.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ms.b. i would like to see what she has for moisture. i want to stay away from the protein and glycerin.



Her deep moisture conditioner sounds good. maybe moisturizers and leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey y'all.....
> I'm swimming in some hurr products..
> 
> I told y'all everybody and they mama be up and thru this thread.. it's like days of our lives!! lol!
> 
> Anyway so today I picked up the order for the new Darcy's stuff.. ummm yeah she's changed her bottles. But they're still 8 oz. T, I mailed your stuff and fwded you tracking!
> 
> I also got a sample of Deja Milk and Luscious Moisturizer.. T had sent some luscious before so I know I like that.
> 
> Got my CJ stuff... all I have to say is yum... I set all of my curl junkie out and took a picture of it.. I think I'm gonna make it my new avi it's so pretty.. lmao...
> 
> BFH came today as well.. FIRST of all .. y'all didn't tell me that these bottles were so bootleg..lmao...
> 
> Here's why...
> 
> *On the Angel creme light conditioner.. it's like 40 ingredients but 11 are highlighted and one is written on... lmao.. so does that mean it only has the highlighted and write in in it??? confused.. help a playa out.
> 
> My Pistachio Creme Deep Moisturizing conditioner has a regular amount of ingredients.. but the last ingredient "peppermint oil" is scratched out..... does that mean it's not in here?? *
> 
> The only one that looks like it hasn't been altered is the Hibiscus Banana Light Creme Conditioner that's supposed to give me HIGHLIGHTS.. yeah she put that on there and I still bought it.. I wanna see if it gives me highlights..
> 
> In other news got shipping confirmations from Oyin, CG, SSI, MHC, and ASIAN. So hopefully I'll get those soon. But Oyin got the nerve to send me a click and ship that had 4.75 paid for a small flat rate box when I paid 6.25... :sideeye:.. can we get a sideeye smiley?????



I guess you *weren't* paying attention to my posts about the Bottles!  However, my biggest complaint was the shape.  I haven't experienced the labels being altered.erplexed Maybe she ran out of Bottles (That has not happened with any of my orders)

That Oyin was a Hotmess. I am still not happy with their _'unwillingness'_ to allow me to change my order.   That was a Customer Service faux-paus in my opinion (For Me).  Can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk .


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone have the email for claudies or a list of products and ingredients that i can look at. She is another vendor i would like to try but im not going on fotki. Fotki gave my computer the clap and im not going back lmao.


Good DAMN  Night


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl it ain't pacific .. lmao... Imma take a pic and post it. I'm not trying to clown (maybe 85%) but I really want to know.
> 
> Lawd have mercy... I was just wondering if it was just me.. I have to ask Queen (T) if her packages came like this ...since she has a plethora of orders over there.....
> 
> I'm telling you she made her bottles for the small flat rate shipping box.
> 
> *But wait a minute... hold on.. the spirit of T is tryna take over my fangas again. Keeps making me go back to BFH's site*.


Noooooo!!!!!!!!!!! Please yall are killing me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 
I didn't receive a thing either. USPS is fooling around with my QB package,its been marked out for delivery since 8:45am and still nada.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess you *weren't* paying attention to my posts about the Bottles! However, my biggest complaint was the shape. I haven't experienced the labels being altered.erplexed Maybe she ran out of Bottles (That has not happened with any of my orders)
> 
> That Oyin was a Hotmess. I am still not happy with their _'unwillingness'_ to allow me to change my order.  That was a Customer Service faux-paus in my opinion (For Me). Can't speak for anyone else.


 
Definitely stupid of them..
Not that shape even though i spilled one trying to open it and smell it.... erplexed.. but the way it's like she just made one label for everything and started highlighting ingredients.. and crossing stuff out... lmao...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl it ain't pacific .. lmao... Imma take a pic and post it. I'm not trying to clown (maybe 85%) but I really want to know.
> 
> Lawd have mercy... I was just wondering if it was just me.. I have to ask Queen (T) if her packages came like this ...since she has a plethora of orders over there.....
> 
> I'm telling you she made her bottles for the small flat rate shipping box.
> 
> *But wait a minute...  hold on.. the spirit of T is tryna take over my fangas again. Keeps making me go back to BFH's site.*



Ya'll Don't Pay No 'Tention to Her  

Them Her Own Product Junkie Fangers Outta Control!


Sent tonight from My Own Outta Control PJ Fangers


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 
I was in Target killing time while dd get her hair done and pick up my kcnt well young lady ask me about MJ and we started talking about natural hair. Well she transitioning and wanted to know about products. I was so happy to give advice about do/don't of transitioning. I told her not to buy alot of product or just buy small sample. She wash her hair, blow dry, then gel with eco styler I told her to dry wash, kcnt, gel use du rag to tie it down. Although we have different texture that was too much heat every day.  She was not niko cousin but knew alot of the language. 

Che, thanks for the headups on vendor. 

Fab aren't you transitioning or done? I know you are getting CJ!


----------



## *fabulosity*

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> I didn't receive a thing either. USPS is fooling around with my QB package,its been marked out for delivery since 8:45am and still nada.


 
Girl.. I've got two rescheduled deliveries from UPS... both were supposed to be delivered today.. now one is showing for tomorrow and the other one is showing 12/8.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Don't Pay No 'Tention to Her
> 
> Them Her Own Product Junkie Fangers Outta Control!
> 
> 
> Sent tonight from My Own Outta Control PJ Fangers


omg i love that smiley throwing the computer. he mad

how did people get them sent from things? i know when i write from my iphone it dont say "sent from my iphone because im eating out right now even though im supposed to be on a diet"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it happens* usually all my orders are because the spirit took over me, i usually have little to nothing to do with it*



Yeah the Spirit of Che Not T

All of Ya'll need to Quit!

_*especially fabulosity*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah the Spirit of Che Not T
> 
> All of Ya'll need to Quit!
> 
> **especially fabulosity**


girl im with you, fab needs to stop


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Don't Pay No 'Tention to Her
> 
> Them Her Own Product Junkie Fangers Outta Control!
> 
> 
> Sent tonight from My Own Outta Control PJ Fangers


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> omg i love that smiley throwing the computer. he mad
> 
> how did people get them sent from things? i know when i write from my iphone it dont say "sent from my iphone because im eating out right now even though im supposed to be on a diet"


 
LMAO.. stop it.. my BB does that when I send emails.. I don't know how to turn it off... 

But I think the people here are using an app that probably inserts that automatically.. but chall are clowning.. I'm not going to be sending *people* no emails from my blackberry.

They need a blackberry app for lhcf.. I need buttons I can't mess with these touch screens ... y'all would think I was retarded because my posts would be all incoherent... (even more so than now)..lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone have the email for claudies or a list of products and ingredients that i can look at. She is another vendor i would like to try but im not going on fotki. Fotki gave my computer the clap and im not going back lmao.



[email protected]

Unfortunately, her FOTKI gives you a picture and description of all her products, the ingredients and the prices.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, I finally shipped your stuff today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> LMAO.. stop it.. my BB does that when I send emails.. I don't know how to turn it off...
> 
> But I think the people here are using an app that probably inserts that automatically.. but chall are clowning.. I'm not going  to be sending *people* no emails from my blackberry.
> 
> They need a blackberry app for lhcf.. I need buttons I can't mess with these touch screens ... y'all would think I was retarded because my posts would be all incoherent... (even more so then now)..lol.



What else are you looking at from BFH?

I'm sending you the BFH Ginger Cleansing Conditioner and another Conditioner I think the Macadamia Mango (maybe).  I know I threw 2 in the box.erplexed


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> Fab aren't you transitioning or done? I know you are getting CJ!


 
I haven't had a relaxer since February 2009... but I am never BC'ing.. I love my hurrr.... and it's not a problem. Plus I would be divorced, disowned and legally emancipated from my parents if I cut my hair.


Y'all stop trying to clown me.. don't be trying to pick on me.. I'm still not as bad as YALLL!!! :sideeye:


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately, her FOTKI gives you a picture and description of all her products, the ingredients and the prices.


 Claudie Miss Mollie.. taking orders on fotki is just....


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah the Spirit of Che Not T
> 
> All of Ya'll need to Quit!
> 
> _*especially fabulosity*_


 
T.. while we clowning...
I just buy one of each thing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Claudie Miss Mollie.. taking orders on fotki is just.... *



HEY!  Don't be Talkmbout Ms Claudie


Have you tried that Protein DC'er I sent you  OR.....that Ends Insurance #1?


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Claudie Miss Mollie.. taking orders on fotki is just....



, i know she can at least do etsy, but people love her stuff.  I want to try it.


----------



## chebaby

i was looking at this video on youtube and i think im going to try her method of saving money. she saves all of her $5 bills i think over a course of 6 months. and then i can take that money and put in the bank, pay a bill or spend it, i mean at least it would be spending saved money instead of spending a pay check as soon as i get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> T.. while we clowning...
> *I just buy one of each thing.*..



Okay, see my Rationale behind that is, if I'm paying the same for shipping, 

I might as well order 2 or 3.  It's the same price to ship 1 as it is 3

And then I won't have to reorder as quickly (if I like it), which I normally "do"
There hasn't been too many things that I just absolutely "Hate"  Maybe 1 or 2, but not many.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> HEY!  Don't be Talkmbout Ms Claudie
> 
> 
> Have you tried that Protein DC'er I sent you  OR.....that Ends Insurance #1?


i forgot you sent me a protein deep conditioner. i have been scared to use it after the milk of magnesia incident but since i need a boost of protein i think i will use it after my henna this weekend. 

and i found a jar of banana brulee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i forgot you sent me a protein deep conditioner. *i have been scared to use it after the milk of magnesia incident* but since i need a boost of protein i think i will use it after my henna this weekend.
> 
> and i found a jar of banana brulee



The Protein DC'er is quite Lovely!

What is that about @bolded

_*Sent from my Steamer using Jasmine Avacado & Silk*_


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> LMAO.. stop it.. my BB does that when I send emails.. I don't know how to turn it off...
> 
> But I think the people here are using an app that probably inserts that automatically.. but chall are clowning.. I'm not going to be sending *people* no emails from my blackberry.
> 
> They need a blackberry app for lhcf.. I need buttons I can't mess with these touch screens ... *y'all would think I was retarded because my posts would be all incoheren*t... (even more so than now)..lol.



@ bolded: girl, go 'head and use it. Have you read some of the posts on here?  Sometimes I'm like


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Protein DC'er is quite Lovely!
> 
> *What is that about @bolded*
> 
> _*Sent from my Steamer using Jasmine Avacado & Silk*_


thats what the product reminded me of, milk of magnesia. it was a co wash conditioner.


anyway tonight i am taking these twists out. and i will attempt a twist out. im going to co wash my hair tonight using kckt and leave a little bit in and then seal with a tiny bit of evoo on the ends. then i will towel dry until maybe 80-90% and then twist in chunky twists.
i hope it turns out well.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> What else are you looking at from BFH?
> 
> I'm sending you the BFH Ginger Cleansing Conditioner and another Conditioner I think the Macadamia Mango (maybe). I know I threw 2 in the box.erplexed


 
Well I found these packs that have 3-7 things in em.. and she gives you a discount... and since it's only considered 1 item.. shipping is only 4.95 



IDareT'sHair said:


> HEY! Don't be Talkmbout Ms Claudie
> 
> 
> Have you tried that Protein DC'er I sent you OR.....that Ends Insurance #1?


 
Erm.. T.. that's hood. AT LEAST get on etsy or ebay or bonanzle.. I mean damn.. 



La Colocha said:


> , i know she can at least do etsy, but people love her stuff. I want to try it.


 
Yeah T loves it.. but you know T will keep somebody on the payroll like MC Hammer did.. lmao... 



chebaby said:


> i was looking at this video on youtube and i think im going to try her method of saving money. she saves all of her $5 bills i think over a course of 6 months. and then i can take that money and put in the bank, pay a bill or spend it, i mean at least it would be spending saved money instead of spending a pay check as soon as i get it.


What? What's the method if you never get cash.. I never have cash. It seems like it's all play money...



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, see my Rationale behind that is, if I'm paying the same for shipping,
> 
> I might as well order 2 or 3. It's the same price to ship 1 as it is 3
> 
> And then I won't have to reorder as quickly (if I like it), which I normally "do"
> There hasn't been too many things that I just absolutely "Hate" Maybe 1 or 2, but not many.


 
Yeah that's a rationale... 

 

And in other news.. and since T is from OH... I'm just saying.. LEAVE LEBRON alone.. what the hell.. he supposed to stay in CLEVELAND forever.. me and DH disagree about this so much.. we had a fight about it during the honeymoon and didn't speak for a whole day.... I just said we didn't speak.... there was still coloring involved.. (we ain't that crazy)...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded: girl, go 'head and use it. Have you read some of the posts on here?  Sometimes I'm like


 
You need to get your &(@*@( whooped for this.. lmao...


----------



## La Colocha

So glad its my last night, ready to relax for the weekend. Hair wash plans same as last week but im going to add some dr. bronners peppermint soap to my suave for a cleansing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *@ bolded: girl, go 'head and use it. Have you read some of the posts on here?  Sometimes I'm like*





chebaby said:


> *thats what the product reminded me of, milk of magnesia. it was a co wash conditioner.*



BROWNIE & CHE

To You Both For These Posts


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> You need to get your &(@*@( whooped for this.. lmao...



................What? What'd I say?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *You need to get your &(@*@( whooped for this*.. lmao...



Girl, I Wish I Could THANK YOU TWICE for this One


.....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Finished Steaming & Cool Down, Going to Rinse. BRB!

Ya'll Please Behave and Don't *BUY* nothing till I get back!

_*i gotta watch ya'll....._:eye:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Finished Steaming & Cool Down, Going to Rinse. BRB!
> 
> Ya'll Please Behave and Don't *BUY* nothing till I get back!
> 
> _*i gotta watch ya'll....._:eye:



Okay, deal. YOU don't buy nothin' til you get back!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, deal. YOU don't buy nothin' til you get back!!!


 
B$ what are you over there on...?? 
And how can I get some...  you are  tonight!

Thursday night live in the U1B1 thread...

Kandi Coated Nightttts.... lmao....


----------



## mkd

Yall the allergy thread about bee mine freaked me out a little bit.  I wonder what product caused the discoloration.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, deal. YOU don't buy nothin' til you get back!!!




i am off to purchase some henna though.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> B$ what are you over there on...??
> And how can I get some...  you are  tonight!
> 
> Thursday night live in the U1B1 thread...
> 
> *Kandi Coated Nightttts.... lmao*....


FOOLISH!!!! This.whole.post


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are any of these Groups Black
> 
> That sounds like 1 big ol' Headache




:hangsheadinshamewhilejesusweeps:


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Yall the allergy thread about bee mine freaked me out a little bit.  I wonder what product caused the discoloration.



What allergy thread? Discoloration? What was discolored?


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> :hangsheadinshamewhilejesusweeps:



.....


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> What allergy thread? Discoloration? What was discolored?


yea what thread????


----------



## chebaby

fab you crazy, i just read your post about you and hubby fighting on the honeymoon. no talking huh


----------



## Pompous Blue

Brownie518 said:


> What allergy thread? Discoloration? What was discolored?


 


chebaby said:


> yea what thread????


This thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...enced-adverse-side-effects-hair-products.html
I put my story about Komaza in there. That's not to say there's problems with her other products. I love the Califia line and was sad she didn't have a BF sale.

I've never ordered the beemine serum 'cause I'm afraid I'll be allergic to something in it. But I'm mad in love with some of her other products. She also has the warning on her website to do patch tests which a lot of us (including me) do not do before using a new product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, deal. YOU don't buy nothin' til you get back!!!



Now See...........That was Dirty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *B$ what are you over there on...??
> And how can I get some...  you are*  tonight!
> 
> Thursday night live in the U1B1 thread...
> 
> Kandi Coated Nightttts.... lmao....



Them Posessed Fangers of Ya'll 's be talkin' in one Thread and Clicking *PAY NOW* Somewhere Else.....At the Same Time

I Know How Ya'll Do


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now See...........That was Dirty!



 Nah, you kept me from buying anything. I admit, I was browsin' a few sites......

I'm about to find a nice site to watch the Cavs and the Heat right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> :hangsheadinshamewhilejesusweeps:



 Stop!!!!!   

Girl...........In One Post You Talmbout Chocolate and then You Turn Around and start Talmbout Vanilla.......

Chile....I'm Confused..... _*and hopeful*
_


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Stop!!!!!
> 
> Girl...........In One Post You Talmbout Chocolate and then You Turn Around and start Talmbout Vanilla.......
> 
> Chile....I'm Confused..... _*and hopeful*
> _



 

*Dies*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting under the dryer (wish it was a PIBBS) thought I'd use up my Alba Botanica Leave-In. 

But I have 1 more use in the Tube. So next wash-day I should be using up quite a bit of stuff like:

1 16 ounce A&S
1 Tube Alba Botanica
1 Ori Organics Golden Jojoba

And maybe something else?

Will start on NJoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' for my mini-growth aides challenge.  

Will use this for 2 weeks w/Claudie Scalp Exlir.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Stop!!!!!
> 
> Girl...........In One Post You Talmbout Chocolate and then You Turn Around and start Talmbout Vanilla.......
> 
> Chile....I'm Confused..... _*and hopeful*
> _



.............




Where's Fab? I'm not the only one needin' to get whooped...  LOL!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I just got my shipping notice from Claudie. Nothing from Darcy's yet. I just sent her an email asking about the free product. I want to make sure I gets mines!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just got my shipping notice from Claudie. Nothing from Darcy's yet.* I just sent her an email asking about the free product. I want to make sure I gets mines!!*



WHO ?   WHO ?  

WHO Givin' Way FREE PRODUCTS????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Fab? I'm not the only one needin' to get whooped...  LOL!!!



Girl.....At least she'll have No Problems with EEO


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Them Posessed Fangers of Ya'll 's be talkin' in one Thread and Clicking *PAY NOW* Somewhere Else.....At the Same Time
> 
> I Know How Ya'll Do


 
LMAO... Bloomie's buy more save more sale is on... it's like a race trying to get this stuff in my cart before somebody SNATCH IT UP...



Brownie518 said:


> Nah, you kept me from buying anything. I admit, I was browsin' a few sites......
> 
> I'm about to find a nice site to watch the Cavs and the Heat right now.


 
Yeah we had to separate.. and I'm not watching the game.. I'm watching 30 Rock to keep the peace. It's too close to Xmas. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Stop!!!!!
> 
> Girl...........In One Post You Talmbout Chocolate and then You Turn Around and start Talmbout Vanilla.......
> 
> Chile....I'm Confused..... _*and hopeful*_


 
Did you really just say this... on a public diverse (hehehe) internet site? She can like who she likes!! Leave her alone... I like Bruno Mars.... does that count???! He's like Choconilla right?



Brownie518 said:


> .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Fab? I'm not the only one needin' to get whooped... LOL!!!


 
She is in line too... to get a piece of that switch !!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> :hangsheadinshamewhilejesusweeps:



And he wept *weeeellll*

Sent from the front pew


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHO ? WHO ?
> 
> WHO Givin' Way FREE PRODUCTS????


 
Darcy's..
Calm down stinkmeanor... (do you watch the boondocks..???) I'm gonna have to find a youtube and post it here so you know what I'm talking about..lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> And he wept *weeeellll*
> 
> *Sent from the front pew*



@bolded



.........................:fallenang  Sent from the Front Pew Fannin' with a Martin Luther King Fan!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting under the dryer (wish it was a PIBBS) thought I'd use up my Alba Botanica Leave-In.
> 
> But I have 1 more use in the Tube. So next wash-day I should be using up quite a bit of stuff like:
> 
> 1 16 ounce A&S
> 1 Tube Alba Botanica
> 1 Ori Organics Golden Jojoba
> 
> And maybe something else?
> 
> Will start on NJoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' for my mini-growth aides challenge.
> 
> Will use this for 2 weeks w/Claudie Scalp Exlir.


 
I had only tried the Ori's daily deep conditioner.. but that golden jojoba.. ... had me speaking in tongues.. why does she have to be such a WITCH?!
I want that conditioner... I am a conditioner and leave in junkie! It's worst kind of junkies to be in the world.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Darcy's..
> Calm down stinkmeanor... (do you watch the boondocks..???) I'm gonna have to find a youtube and post it here so you know what I'm talking about..lol...


did you just call her stinkmeanor


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bolded
> 
> 
> 
> .........................:fallenang Sent from the Front Pew Fannin' with a Martin Luther King Fan!


 
Even though I'm catholic and we don't do all of that hooping and hollering.. I still got a visual... from where I don't know.. did they have one in the color purple?  LMAO.. no because that was before MLK.. Fab is dumb.. lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I had only tried the Ori's daily deep conditioner.. but *that golden jojoba.. ... had me speaking in tongues..* why does she have to be such a WITCH?!
> *I want that conditioner*... I am a conditioner and leave in junkie! It's worst kind of junkies to be in the world.



Well She ISSSSSS having a New Years Sale  due to the eventualities and the uneventualities and noneventualities of the re-evenualtities


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well She ISSSSSS having a New Years Sale  due to the eventualities and the uneventualities and noneventualities of the re-evenualtities


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Even though I'm catholic and we don't do all of that hooping and hollering.. I still got a visual... from where I don't know.. did they have one in the color purple?  LMAO.. no because that was before MLK.. Fab is dumb.. lmao.



Girl....Them MLK Fans and the Ones with MLK, JFK, and RFK will take you there


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> And he wept *weeeellll*
> 
> *Sent from the front pew*





*fabulosity* said:


> Darcy's..
> *Calm down stinkmeanor*... (do you watch the boondocks..???) I'm gonna have to find a youtube and post it here so you know what I'm talking about..lol...





IDareT'sHair said:


> Well She ISSSSSS having a New Years Sale  *due to the eventualities and the uneventualities and noneventualities of the re-evenualtities*



All ya'll.........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well She ISSSSSS having a New Years Sale  due to the eventualities and the uneventualities and noneventualities of the re-evenualtities










from the site......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *All ya'll*.........



Girl, I know Ain't they Somethin'

I just try to keep up!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay these are for T.. since I doubt she watches boondocks.. (I have all the seasons..) 
Hilarious...
YouTube - stinkmeanor%20peeps[1]

Introduces Stinkmeanor..  who granddad accidently kills and he comes back and his spirit comes takes over people..lmao.

YouTube - boondocks ***** moments


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> from the site......



Due to the unexpected and the expected eventualities and uneventualities, we will eventually, expectedly have a New Years Day Sale eventually as expected or unexpected.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well She ISSSSSS having a New Years Sale  due to the eventualities and the uneventualities and noneventualities of the re-evenualtities


I'm DEAD....


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Due to the unexpected and the expected eventualities and uneventualities, we will eventually, expectedly have a New Years Day Sale eventually as expected or unexpected.


STOP! STOP! You're killing me!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* *choke*

Wait......*Did I just hear the word niglets*

_*my new word....

errrbody gone be a niglet*_

*Crickets Chirping*

Am I Late?


----------



## mkd

LMAO at niglet.  Whew yall are clowning tonight.  Keep the party going.  I am thoroughly entertained.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* *choke*
> 
> Wait......Did I just hear the word _niglets_
> 
> _*my new word...._
> 
> _errrbody gone be a niglet*_


 
It's just hilarious...... I am laughing so hard... 
I hate McGruder stopped (or got banned) from writing that show.. oh my gosh... so many funny moments. 

But I hope you watched the 2nd one to understand who stinkmeanor was.. I was trying to find the one where he died and came back through people but no luck on the tube.

The old church black people flying through the air like ninjas... lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> LMAO at niglet.  Whew yall are clowning tonight.  Keep the party going.  I am thoroughly entertained.



Girl...........That was some Crazy Stuff

And as La Colcoha would say:  That's Some Real Talk Right There


----------



## Pompous Blue

mkd said:


> LMAO at niglet. Whew yall are clowning tonight. Keep the party going. I am thoroughly entertained.


I'm almost scared to go rinse the condish out of my hair....scurred I'll miss something....and the moment! LOL!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* *choke*
> 
> Wait......*Did I just hear the word niglets*
> 
> _*my new word...._
> 
> _errrbody gone be a niglet*_
> 
> *Crickets Chirping*
> 
> Am I Late?


 
I personally try not to call folks anything with the prefix nig... but that can be suspended in cases of Ori or MHC... lmao....

Please T, don't be calling nobody's kids niglets.. or nobody in GENERAL.. lmao.


----------



## chebaby

that second video fab posted is so darn funny. i love boondocks. they keep me cracking my side


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> :hangsheadinshamewhilejesusweeps:



*handsjesusatissue*

It is what it is.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* *choke*
> 
> *Wait......Did I just hear the word niglets
> 
> *my new word....
> 
> errrbody gone be a niglet** *
> *
> *Crickets Chirping*
> 
> Am I Late?



 Ya'll got me cryin' here at work!! These folks lookin at me like I'm crazy!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that second video fab posted is so darn funny. i love boondocks. they keep me cracking my side



Me Too Che! I was sitting here Howlin'

Never heard of them.....

But errrbody's a ***let now.  Especially them folx at work.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> that second video fab posted is so darn funny. i love boondocks. they keep me cracking my side


 
It's cause we have all been involved in those "moments".... 
I find that I have a lot of more of them in the ATL


----------



## robot.

ya'll needa watch the booty warrior episode!
The BoondockSeries 

ya'll cutting up tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> **handsjesusatissue**
> 
> *It is what it is.*



Well......................

You Feel Me Natura


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> It's cause we have all been involved in those "moments"....
> I find that I have a lot of more of them in the ATL


Noooo, you know I am a native of the A.  We can't help how we do


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Che! I was sitting here Howlin'
> 
> Never heard of them.....
> 
> But errrbody's a ***let now.  Especially them folx at work.


i prefer NAgger over niglet not that i use either word.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> ya'll needa watch the booty warrior episode!
> The BoondockSeries
> 
> ya'll cutting up tonight!


I don't care for the boondocks but that episode had me dying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Please T, don't be calling nobody's kids niglets.. or nobody in GENERAL.. lmao.*



Didn't I Just Say ERRRBODY.....ERRRBODY Means ERRRBODY from 8 months to 80


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't I Just Say ERRRBODY.....ERRRBODY Means ERRRBODY* from 8 months to 80*


lil 8 month old chaniquansha didnt know she had it coming


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> I don't care for the boondocks but that episode had me dying.



yoooo, my favorite is the negotiations!


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> What allergy thread? Discoloration? What was discolored?


 
I used Bee Mine Serum with Sulfur.  I didn't know I was allergic to Sulfur, my mom used Sulfur 8 when I was a kid.  Anywho...I had to go to the emergency room.  I had a Sulfur burn.  My scalp was red at first, then it turned BLACK.  Be careful.  Do a patch test first.

A coworker brought bac ksome candy from China and my throat and tongue was itching.  After I read the ingredients, I saw that it was sprayed with a deritive of Sulfur (some type of preservative).  I left work immediately to get my antibiotics.


----------



## bronzebomb

By the way, I just use the QB's Olive and HOney Hydrating Balm.  It took a little time to penetrate, but my hair is super smooth and shiny!   (And I thought I was going to use Mozeke tonight--I migh have to throw this out)


----------



## chebaby

i like the pisode where the rapper congratulated huey for reading. i coudnt stop laughing


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Noooo, you know I am a native of the A. We can't help how we do


 
I can't talk.. I'm from Detroit (probably the capital of the ___ moments) : lachen: ... I just moved away before they were totally able to take me over.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall clownin, what is everyone doing with their hair this weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yall clownin, what is everyone doing with their hair this weekend?*



Well....I just did mine.  I really needed to Henna/Indigo but I'll wait and maybe do it next week.

So, I'll just moisturize it and keep it unda' da' wig.....

Brownie & Ltown:  Do ya'll want to see if we can get some Healthy Hair Butta'?

Lemme know and I'll e-mail Angie.  IK it's discontinued....but she might whip up some if she has more than 1 order?

I know I want at least 1 more Jar.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I told MK I am washing my hair everyday until the end of the year to use up some of these products the spirit had me buying.... so I will be bunning.. .lmao.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm prepooing right now hoping that my package from QB comes in the morning so I can use the new dc as a leave in.
I may finish the last mozeke hair milk this week on my twists.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> I can't talk.. I'm from Detroit (probably the capital of the ___ moments) : lachen: ... I just moved away before they were totally able to take me over.


LOL!  I am just messing with you girl.  I know its plenty fools running round here.  They young fools scare me.  Chile, I stay in my house.  I don't fool with these idiots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I told MK I am washing my hair everyday until the end of the year to use up some of these products *the spirit had me buying.... *so I will be bunning.. .lmao.



*cough*  *side eye 2 times*

Excuse me....is this the same spirit that had you buying the Steve Madden Boots???


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i prefer NAgger over niglet not that i use either word.



.....


----------



## chebaby

tonight im co washing and doing a twist out. this weekend im hennaing and twisting.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> I told MK I am washing my hair everyday until the end of the year to use up some of these products the spirit had me buying.... so I will be bunning.. .lmao.


LOL but why have I been thinking about that since you said.  Justifying buying some stuff by saying if I wash my hair everyday, I will need more stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .....



Girl, Tell Che to Go Lay Down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> LOL but why have I been thinking about that since you said.  *Justifying buying some stuff by saying if I wash my hair everyday, I will need more stuff...*


----------



## mkd

mkd said:


> LOL!  I am just messing with you girl.  I know its plenty fools running round here.  They young fools scare me.  Chile, I stay in my house.  I don't fool with these idiots.


I just reread this and though I sound old as heyall.  I am only 32.  That is young to me


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* *side eye 2 times*
> 
> Excuse me....is this the same spirit that had you buying the Steve Madden Boots???


 
The spirit doesn't discriminate .. it just wants me to buy buy buy...lol.
T, now you know the SPIRIT..... !!!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Yall clownin, what is everyone doing with their hair this weekend?



I'm doing my hair Friday night and I can't wait. I was trying to decide between Claudie's Normalizing and the Rehab but I'll probably end up using Claudie's Deep Moisturizing like I usually do!  The Normalizing smells like Vanilla Buttercream so maybe I'll toss some on for the sweetness.  I'll use a little Redken Anti Snap with my Marie Dean leave in. During the week, I'll be using my Claudie's Shea pomade.  Sealing with CoCasta/JBCO, of course. I still didn't do my Hydratherma Naturals restock......speaking of which.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> LOL but why have I been thinking about that since you said.  *Justifying buying some stuff by saying if I wash my hair everyday, I will need more stuff...*





IDareT'sHair said:


>



Chile.....I need some kinda' interpretation of this Logic Right Here


----------



## natura87

You ladies are acting a fool in here!! What is going on? Has the spirit taken control of all of you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> The spirit doesn't discriminate .. it just wants me to buy buy buy...lol.
> *T, now you know the SPIRIT..... !!!*



Yeah...................:fallenang

I feel you...


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....I need some kinda' interpretation of this Logic Right Here


It doesn't make any sense girl.  Don't try to interpret it.  I knew it didn't make sense when I typed it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I just reread this and though I sound old as heyall. I am only 32. That is young to me


 
To me too shoot.... !!! 
You don't sound old... 
Now people that's got they snuggies and tea out... 

I just bought us some super snuggies and an electric tea kettle... lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....I need some kinda' interpretation of this Logic Right Here


im with mkd. i would be like "well i need mo' thangs if im using mo' thangs mo' often and whatnot"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> You ladies are acting a fool in here!! What is going on? *Has the spirit taken control of all of you?*



Girl.....We're prolly coming down from all the Black Friday and Cyber Monday HIGH


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> Yall clownin, what is everyone doing with their hair this weekend?


I just did a henna/Katam tonight (1.5 hrs w/steam) and DC'd 1.5 hrs. Before hennaing, I covered my hair and scalp in Hairveda's Vatika Frosting. I have one more use from that jar. 

Used SSI's Avocado Condish to wash/rinse henna from hair. 

DC'd with SSI's BB, hempseed oil, argan oil, primrose oil, red raspberry oil and coffee oil. Used up a 16 oz. jar of the DC.

Using the last of Afroveda's Miss Bhree and starting in on Oyin's Shine and Define (received today) to do twists. 

It's been so long since I ordered from Afroveda's 30% off sale, that I didn't remember 'til I pulled the Miss Bhree off the shelf. Gots to send her an email tomorrow asking WHERE IS MY ORDER!!! Okay, I'm calm now!


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> To me too shoot.... !!!
> You don't sound old...
> Now people that's got they snuggies and tea out...
> 
> I just bought us some super snuggies and an electric tea kettle... lmao.


hey hey hey hey hey stop it now. im 23 and loves my snuggie and my tea
hater


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> To me too shoot.... !!!
> You don't sound old...
> *Now people that's got they snuggies and tea out...*
> 
> I just bought us some super snuggies and an electric tea kettle... lmao.



_*falls on floor laughing*_

That's Right.  It's Cold in here!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah...................:fallenang
> 
> I feel you...


 
Where do you find these smilies.. are these in the standard list???!!?

Off to SLATHER on one of the 40 leave in/moisturizers I have.. brb. 
Oh  and put my purty wrap on.... 

DH says nothing about that thing is "pretty"....lmao... 
But he does appreciate that my hair looks good when I take it off.. so if I fall asleep without it on... he'll wake me up and be like... ay .. ay.. go put your thang on... or if I'm in a deep sleep... he'll put it on the pillow.


----------



## robot.

something done touched ya'll tonight.  the SPIRIT, the FANGAS! oooooh~

lemme go study for this exam.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I just did mine. I really needed to Henna/Indigo but I'll wait and maybe do it next week.
> 
> So, I'll just moisturize it and keep it unda' da' wig.....
> 
> Brownie & Ltown: Do ya'll want to see if we can get some Healthy Hair Butta'?
> 
> Lemme know and I'll e-mail Angie. IK it's discontinued....but she might whip up some if she has more than 1 order?
> 
> I know I want at least 1 more Jar.


 
T, sure I'll  try it, twist my arm since I have not brought anything like hair online.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im with mkd. i would be like "well i need mo' thangs if im using mo' thangs mo' often and whatnot"


 yes this.  I was thinking, "if I wash my hair everyday, I need more conditioner, more leave in, more errrryyythang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I just did a henna/Katam tonight (1.5 hrs w/steam) and DC'd 1.5 hrs. Before hennaing, I covered my hair and scalp in Hairveda's Vatika Frosting. I have one more use from that jar.
> 
> Used SSI's Avocado Condish to wash/rinse henna from hair.
> 
> DC'd with SSI's BB, hempseed oil, argan oil, primrose oil, red raspberry oil and *coffee oil.* Used up a 16 oz. jar of the DC.
> 
> Using the last of Afroveda's Miss Bhree and starting in on Oyin's Shine and Define (received today) to do twists.
> 
> It's been so long since I ordered from Afroveda's 30% off sale, that I didn't remember 'til I pulled the Miss Bhree off the shelf. Gots to send her an email tomorrow asking WHERE IS MY ORDER!!! Okay, I'm calm now!



Now....That's something I've never heard of???  

I've heard of da' butta'.

Did you see BFH's Coffee & Chocolate DC'er  Did anybody get that one?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> I just did a henna/Katam tonight (1.5 hrs w/steam) and DC'd 1.5 hrs. Before hennaing, I covered my hair and scalp in Hairveda's Vatika Frosting. I have one more use from that jar.
> 
> Used SSI's Avocado Condish to wash/rinse henna from hair.
> 
> DC'd with SSI's BB, hempseed oil, argan oil, primrose oil, red raspberry oil and coffee oil. Used up a 16 oz. jar of the DC.
> 
> Using the last of Afroveda's Miss Bhree and starting in on Oyin's Shine and Define (received today) to do twists.
> 
> It's been so long since I ordered from Afroveda's 30% off sale, that I didn't remember 'til I pulled the Miss Bhree off the shelf. Gots to send her an email tomorrow asking WHERE IS MY ORDER!!! Okay, I'm calm now!


 
I can't believe y'all are still ordering from Afroveda... where is Charz siggy at?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Where do you find these smilies.. are these in the standard list???!!?
> 
> Off to SLATHER on one of the 40 leave in/moisturizers I have.. brb.
> Oh  and put my purty wrap on....
> 
> DH says nothing about that thing is "pretty"....lmao...
> But he does appreciate that my hair looks good when I take it off.. *so if I fall asleep without it on... he'll wake me up and be like... ay .. ay.. go put your thang on... or if I'm in a deep sleep... he'll put it on the pillow.*



How Cute....Good Lookin' Out DH!


----------



## Ltown

Wow Fab, I'm rockie with leave ins. I thought I had too much, I love them too. I have 4 got to catch up.  The kcnt is a keeper I wash last night and my hair is so darn soft.


----------



## *fabulosity*

robot. said:


> something done touched ya'll tonight.  the SPIRIT, the FANGAS! oooooh~
> 
> lemme go study for this exam.


 
It's the Spirit ... bot... don't look directly at the screen...

I'm glad I didn't know about LHCF in college... because I know I wouldn't have made it...God knows my heart. 

Anyone remember collegeclub and blackplanet? Those were like the FIRST social networking sites... lmao.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Yall clownin, what is everyone doing with their hair this weekend?



DC, possible protein treatment and moisturize. I am keeping the braids in.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> Wow Fab, I'm rockie with leave ins. I thought I had too much, I love them too. I have 4 got to catch up. The kcnt is a keeper I wash last night and my hair is so darn soft.


 
Girl.. it's junkie status. Pray for me.


----------



## Ltown

I'm like Robot, need to go study.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> I can't believe y'all are still ordering from Afroveda... where is Charz siggy at?!


right!!!!! and then she still taking forever and 10 days to get people they stuff. chile i wish you could see me right now. im throwing up my hands and shaking an invisible jar of curdeled clumpy mess. just threw it like a touchdown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> It's the Spirit ... bot... *don't look directly at the screen.*..



Yeah............

Look Directly At The Screen.  Dip Fangers in EVOO or EVCO. 

Now.....

Go. To. Site. Fill Cart.

Click PAY NOW.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah............
> 
> Look Directly At The Screen.  Dip Fangers in EVOO or EVCO.
> 
> Now.....
> 
> Go. To. Site. Fill Cart.
> 
> Click PAY NOW.



you gon' have me in the market for a new computer, typing with oily fangas.

thats our sacrificial blood, huh?   i just got some evco in the mail today too, lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> right!!!!! and then she still taking forever and 10 days to get people they stuff. chile *i wish you could see me right now. im throwing up my hands and shaking an invisible jar of curdeled clumpy mess. just threw it like a touchdown*



Girl..... STOP! 

I think you been drankin'


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Where do you find these smilies.. are these in the standard list???!!?
> 
> Off to SLATHER on one of the 40 leave in/moisturizers I have.. brb.
> Oh  and put my purty wrap on....
> 
> DH says nothing about that thing is "pretty"....lmao...
> But he does appreciate that my hair looks good when I take it off.. so if I fall asleep without it on... he'll wake me up and be like...* ay .. ay.. go put your thang on.*.. or if I'm in a deep sleep... he'll put it on the pillow.


that is so damn cute your DH sounds wonderful *side eyes SO* bamma said i stopped breathing in my sleep once and he didnt wake me up bastid.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> I'm doing my hair Friday night and I can't wait. I was trying to decide between Claudie's Normalizing and the Rehab but I'll probably end up using Claudie's Deep Moisturizing like I usually do!  The Normalizing smells like Vanilla Buttercream so maybe I'll toss some on for the sweetness.  I'll use a little Redken Anti Snap with my Marie Dean leave in. During the week, I'll be using my Claudie's Shea pomade.  Sealing with CoCasta/JBCO, of course. I still didn't do my Hydratherma Naturals restock......speaking of which.......


 
Use the rehab.. and squirt out a little for the homies that didn't get a 75% full 32 oz bottle because they didn't pay within 15 minutes of receiving the invoice via paypal... but that's okay.. I ain't mad...


----------



## Ltown

I do my hair on Sun/Wed the usual poo, dc, leave-in maybe a ayurveda tea rinse. I'll just wash and bun this Sun since last week I flat iron which only lasted 2 days.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> that is so damn cute your DH sounds wonderful *side eyes *SO* bamma said i stopped breathing in my sleep once and he didnt wake me up* bastid.


 
Who sounds what... let me hide the PC before he sees.... 

 @ bolded...


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah............
> 
> Look Directly At The Screen.  Dip Fangers in EVOO or EVCO.
> 
> Now.....
> 
> Go. To. Site. Fill Cart.
> 
> Click PAY NOW.



Repeat as often as you like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that is so damn cute your DH sounds wonderful *side eyes SO* *bamma said i stopped breathing in my sleep once and he didnt wake me up* *bastid.*



_*cries first*  *then dies*_


----------



## Brownie518

Folica sale:

Folica.com - The best selection of hair care, flat irons and hair styling products anywhere


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now....That's something I've never heard of???
> 
> I've heard of da' butta'.
> 
> Did you see BFH's Coffee & Chocolate DC'er Did anybody get that one?


I bought it for DH to put in his Rhassoul or Bentonite clay treatments, but since he so rarely does them anymore, I decided to use it up. It's a 4 ounce bottle and I use maybe a 1/4th to 1/2 tsp in my DC or clay treatment. Read somewhere on LHCF that it's good for removing the male hormone from the scalp (y'all don't laugh; I think that's what I remember). The removal helps with eliminating thinning hair.

Here's what FNWL site says:



> Coffee plants are native to the tropical regions of South America, Asia and Africa. The plant is a small shrub that typically reaches 3-4 meters in height. The seeds of the coffee plant are commonly referred to as beans. Roasting coffee beans changes the chemical and aromatic composition of the beans.





> Roasted coffee oil, Coffea arabica, is rich in phytosterols that promote excellent moisture retention, quick penetration and good adherence within cosmetic applications. It is also exceptionally high in its composition of essential fatty acids.
> Properties:
> 
> Highly Moisturizing
> Light to Medium Texture
> Quick Absorption
> Herbaceous Aroma
> High in Essential Fatty Acids
> Palmitic Acid:40.0%
> Linoleic Acid: 38.0%
> Estearic Acid: 8.0%
> Oleic Acid: 8.0%
> Linolenic Acid: 2.0%
> Behenic Acid: 1.0%
> Palmitoleic Acid: 0.4%
> 
> Rich in Sterols
> Beta-Sitosterol: 43.8%
> Stigmasterol: 22.6%
> Campesterol: 14.4%
> Delta 7 Stigmasterol: 4.5%
> Delta 5 Avenasterol: 3.7%
> 
> Roasted coffee oil is a highly recommended ingredient in products for:
> 
> Mature, Aging Skin
> Dry, Cracked Skin
> Eczema, Psoriasis and Other Skin Conditions
> Dry, Brittle and Damaged Hair
> Lip Care


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that is so damn cute your DH sounds wonderful *side eyes SO* bamma said* i stopped breathing in my sleep once and he didnt wake me up bastid.*



...................but 'bastid' made me  . 


The male hormone on the scalp?


----------



## Pompous Blue

*fabulosity* said:


> I can't believe y'all are still ordering from Afroveda... where is Charz siggy at?!


I 'splained in the last U1B1 thread that I had a weak moment and hung my head in shame  

But this slow shipping has cinched my decision to never order from her again....That was her last chance. I've moved on!

And, on 2nd thought, I'm not using the last of the Miss Bhree tonight. I got to save it to compare it to what I receive (whenever I get the order). I bought the Miss Bhree I have now in 2009 and no telling what she's changed since then.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> It's the Spirit ... bot... don't look directly at the screen...
> 
> I'm glad I didn't know about LHCF in college... because I know I wouldn't have made it...God knows my heart.
> 
> Anyone remember collegeclub and blackplanet? Those were like the FIRST social networking sites... lmao.


CO-SIGN.  I would have been on here cutting the fool in college.  I wouldn't have made it either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cries first*  *then dies*_


he said "i googled sleep apnia and figured thats what you had" i was like you coulda rolled me over or something dang.


----------



## chebaby

im going to go home tonight and make up a song for this thread.


----------



## mkd

Laughing soooo hard right now at Che.  You have me shaking with laughter right now.


----------



## mkd

I wonder how short my hair will be if I BC my color out.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Brownie518 said:


> ...................but 'bastid' made me .
> 
> 
> *The male hormone on the scalp?*


Yup! As we females get older, we produce DHT. Coffee (caffeine) blocks the effects of DHT.



LilBrownied said:


> *Caffeine is being used as an ingredient in some hair loss shampoos.* *The reason for this is that an in-vitro study was done where follicles were treated with a caffeine solution and it was found that caffeine blocks the effects of a DHT, the hormone that causes Male Pattern Baldness and damages the hair follicles*
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/118530586/HTMLSTART


----------



## Brownie518

Pompous Blue said:


> Yup! As we females get older, we produce DHT. Coffee (caffeine) blocks the effects of DHT.



Good to know  

Now, where to find coffee oil........


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> he said "i googled sleep apnia and figured thats what you had" i was like you coulda rolled me over or something dang.



 you killin' me!!!!!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Good to know
> 
> Now, where to find coffee oil........


LOL!!! i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## chebaby

mkd, are you really thinking about cutting your hair?

so what you saying is i need some coffe oil or butter?? ok say no more. off to purchase.


----------



## Minty

hey ladies. My Kerastase came today. yeaaahh. Sending my cuz a care package with  

*Alter Ego Ceramides DC - 
*Syntonics Relaxer system, and after care
*Syntonics Intensive DC
*Nexxus Humectress 

I think this is a good starter package and simple enough as to not overwhelm her.


----------



## Brownie518

HijabiFlygirl said:


> hey ladies. My Kerastase came today. yeaaahh. Sending my cuz a care package with
> 
> *Alter Ego Ceramides DC -
> *Syntonics Relaxer system, and after care
> *Syntonics Intensive DC
> *Nexxus Humectress
> 
> I think this is a good starter package and simple enough as to not overwhelm her.



I've never seen the Alter Ego Ceramides DC. Have you used that before??


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, are you really thinking about cutting your hair?
> 
> so what you saying is i need some coffe oil or butter?? ok say no more. off to purchase.


Kind of Che.  I am soooo over the way the colored hair feels.  It is totally different than my unprocessed hair with no color.  I am just tired of looking at the color.  I made an appointment with aveda next week so I have to decide whether to cut it or dye it all one color.  

Yeah, will coffee butter work the same as the oil?


----------



## Minty

*fabulosity* said:


> Where do you find these smilies.. are these in the standard list???!!?
> 
> Off to SLATHER on one of the 40 leave in/moisturizers I have.. brb.
> Oh  and put my purty wrap on....
> 
> DH says nothing about that thing is "pretty"....lmao...
> But he does appreciate that my hair looks good when I take it off.. so if I fall asleep without it on... he'll wake me up and be like... ay .. ay.. go put your thang on... or if I'm in a deep sleep... he'll put it on the pillow.



mine's do the same thang! LOL  (and he ain't black)


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Kind of Che.  I am soooo over the way the colored hair feels.  It is totally different than my unprocessed hair with no color.  I am just tired of looking at the color.  I made an appointment with aveda next week so I have to decide whether to cut it or dye it all one color.
> 
> Yeah, will coffee butter work the same as the oil?


itll be beautiful either way.
but i feel you. im tired of my colored hair. i aint had red hair since hs and feel a little dumb walking around with it now. but i dont want to indigo because i dont want black black hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im going to go home tonight and make up a song for this thread.*



Lawd..............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd..............


you wanna sang the hook?


----------



## Pompous Blue

Brownie518 said:


> Good to know
> 
> Now, where to find coffee oil........


 


mkd said:


> LOL!!! i was thinking the same thing!


I buy the coffee oil to add to the DC since brewed coffee would thin the DC out. 

I use brewed coffee to mix my henna, bentonite/rhassoul clay treatment. Sometimes I'll add the oil to henna/bentonite/rhassoul clay.

I've always been concerned with thinning at the crown. My Mom is almost totally bald there and I think it's hereditary. So, I'm doing something to combat it BEFORE I notice any thinning.

I bought this oil from fromnaturewithlove.com. (4 oz. for $63.89). I've had it for 1 year and use it once a week in my DC. Will re-order during another one of their 20% off sales.


----------



## Minty

Brownie518 said:


> I've never seen the Alter Ego Ceramides DC. Have you used that before??



Nope babe, can only be purchased through a distributor. That's the really real reason I got my license - so I could buy weight - DIRECT! :lateen:

MUUAaAaaaaaH


----------



## Brownie518

I was just checking prices on the coffee oil. New Directions has 1/2 ounce for 8.62 and FNWL was twice that. Let me go see if there's a difference between them. 

OT: Anyone a Sephora VIB? They're sending out $20 gift cards....


----------



## Minty

For real, its a great DC and it smells so clean. But it's on Linage line of AE, they will be at the hair show though in March.


----------



## Minty

Brownie is the oil smell very strong? We could make our own coffee/chocolate DC mixed with something. Antioxidants and anti-DHT in one.


----------



## Minty

What about cocoa powder, coffee oil, mixed with brewed green tea, 1 tbsp honey and 1 tbsp oil. Mixed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just rubbed in some Healthy Hair Butta'.  I think this is going to be my New BFF for the next two weeks.  

I am lovin' the consistency.  Hopefully, we can place an Order.


----------



## Pompous Blue

chebaby said:


> so what you saying is i need some coffe oil or butter?? ok say no more. off to purchase.


 


mkd said:


> Yeah, will coffee butter work the same as the oil?


I haven't taken the time to look at the butter. Just saw on FNWL's website that their coffee butter does not contain caffeine. Can't use that 'cause it's the caffeine that works against the DHT.

Wholesalesuppliesplus.com has a coffee butter that;s made with Coffea Arabica Seed Oil (and) Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil but it doesn't say if caffeine is or is not in their butter. 

I'll continue to investigate and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Brownie518

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Brownie is the oil smell very strong? We could make our own coffee/chocolate DC mixed with something. Antioxidants and anti-DHT in one.



I don't know about the smell. Is Pompous Blue still around, she uses it regularly. That stuff is pricey.  But it sounds like a good oil to add to DCs or to a butter.   I bet the smell is a bit strong, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> What about cocoa powder, coffee oil, mixed with brewed green tea, 1 tbsp honey and 1 tbsp oil. Mixed.



Girl....Ain't nobody tryna' make nuthin'


----------



## Minty

T - I know right. I don't like cleaning up no kinda mess.


----------



## Minty

Okay I've been using all of these growth products - twice a day. MT mix in the morning and Bee Mine at night. That has upped my shampoo schedule. Today was my wash day, Elucence Poo and Thriven (its a ceramide, moisture DC product) used with the steamer. I don't think I'll rollerset, the DC is still on.


----------



## Pompous Blue

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Brownie is the oil smell very strong? We could make our own coffee/chocolate DC mixed with something. Antioxidants and anti-DHT in one.


 


HijabiFlygirl said:


> What about cocoa powder, coffee oil, mixed with brewed green tea, 1 tbsp honey and 1 tbsp oil. Mixed.


 


Brownie518 said:


> I don't know about the smell. Is Pompous Blue still around, she uses it regularly. That stuff is pricey.  But it sounds like a good oil to add to DCs or to a butter.  I bet the smell is a bit strong, too.


Yes, the coffee oil I have smells VERY strong. Stronger than any strongly brewed coffee you could ever make (Did I use strong a lot??? LOL!!)

Although the oil I bought from FNWL cost a lot, I've had it for over 1 yr (11/30/09). 

You can use brewed coffee for coffee rinses, too. I do.

And I like the idea of adding the oil to some other butters you might already have. A little will go a long way. 

BTW. The coffee oil smell may be strong, it dissipates once you rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BROWNIE:

I e-mailed You


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! Im up so late because I stayed up to buy MAC Pink4Friday lipstick and it was stolen out of my cart as I checked out!!! They put it out at 11:05 and literally by 11:13 it was gone. My internet was extra slow too! so that didnt help! Im sooo sad about it bcuz I gotta wait til next friday to try again! This is crazy!!

Last night I spritzed my hair with my TW PMB & DM Moisture mix and sealed with a little vitamin e oil & some MHC Type 4 cream. My hair is still so soft and moisturized! This combo was awesome! I am going to purchase more TW PMB but not until Feb, Im replacing the DM Moisture Mist with AV juice bcuz thats essentially all it is and I have more than half of a jar of MHC and I really love it so I will get more in Feb. I also want to try the type 3 hair cream and honey hair cream but I have a bunch of moisturizers on the way from Qhemet so I wont get them.

BF Updates: Donna Marie claimed that my products were shipped on Monday but today was Thursday and I still did not get them! I am going to track them when I get off of here.
Qhemet still hasnt even processed my payment yet. My order is in processing status via the website. They are closed until mid-January to fill orders so I guess I will be one of the January people since I ordered 4 hours after the start of the sale.
Darcy's hasn't sent me a shipping notice yet either. She should have had that one little bottle of transitioning creme and that lil gel shipped by now!

Thats it! Probably going to get some more vitamin e oil, some WGO, hempseed oil and AV juice this weekend. I need another color applicator bottle bcuz I want to start shampooing with one and I will order my Miss Jessie's tomoro!


----------



## Brownie518

I want my grab bags!! I can't wait to see whats in them


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I am going debating on whether to relax this weekend or not.  My new growth is gangsta!


----------



## Pompous Blue

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good evening ladies! Im up so late because I stayed up to buy MAC Pink4Friday lipstick and it was stolen out of my cart as I checked out!!! They put it out at 11:05 and literally by 11:13 it was gone. My internet was extra slow too! so that didnt help! Im sooo sad about it bcuz I gotta wait til next friday to try again! This is crazy!!


I've been debating whether I want it. It looks too light for me.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I was just checking prices on the coffee oil. New Directions has 1/2 ounce for 8.62 and FNWL was twice that. Let me go see if there's a difference between them.
> 
> OT: Anyone a Sephora VIB? They're sending out $20 gift cards....


 
I'm all for for the mixing and mostly likely it will last a while. I found this haven't research the caffeine content yet. But it cheap.

Coffee Essential Oil for a Room Deodorizer and by chasingclouds


----------



## Ltown

You all know I'm awake early at my best following up on this thread. Well here is how you can make your own coffee oil.

How to Extract Coffee Oil From a Coffee Bean | eHow.com


----------



## Ese88

this is the best thread on here. PERIOD. I have been lurking because i'm not ready to stop buying less 
Then again im gonna be away for 5 months and won't have the opportunity to whip out the credit card


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> I was just checking prices on the coffee oil. New Directions has 1/2 ounce for 8.62 and FNWL was twice that. Let me go see if there's a difference between them.
> 
> OT: Anyone a Sephora VIB? They're sending out $20 gift cards....



I got an email with my gift card yesterday.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> I can't believe y'all are still ordering from Afroveda... where is Charz siggy at?!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, making my grocery list so i can get out here and fight with these vultures. Will be doing my hair later on tonight. I was thinking at the beginning of every month list the products that im focusing on using up. They are getting down but slowly. When i get rid of some of my oils i would like to incorporate new ones in my reggie like avocado and another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> this is the best thread on here. PERIOD. *I have been lurking because i'm not ready to stop buying less*
> Then again im gonna be away for 5 months and won't have the opportunity to whip out the credit card



Girl....Stop Playin' & Gone On and Post

You know how we do. 

Tis' The Time To Buy more Products

Fa La La La La La


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Stop Playin' & Gone On and Post
> 
> You know how we do.
> 
> Tis' The Time To Buy more Products
> 
> Fa La La La La La



Lmao, the rooster ain't even peed yet and you clownin.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


>


 

Charz and Fab...I like Afroveda    don't shott me, but it works.

1. Oyin
2. Qhemet
3. Afroveda

If I could not get these 3 lines I'd go crazy!


----------



## bronzebomb

I just recieved an email from a Member requesting that I send her my products that I don't use. She claims to be unemployed and said her hair fell out.  Also, when I checked her page, it appears that other members have sent things to her.  Have you any of you ever recieved this type message?


----------



## Minty

Beauty! They better stop holding up your orders. I ordered Kerastase on Monday - UPS man was at my door Wed. morning. 

I'm doing my 10lbs in 10days cause I've been alittle too cozy with the carbs lately. D-mn PMS. 

So I'm sitting under the dryer now. I did the most raggedy rollerst.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> I just recieved an email from a Member requesting that I send her my products that I don't use. She claims to be unemployed and said her hair fell out. Also, when I checked her page, it appears that other members have sent things to her. Have you any of you ever recieved this type message?


No, I've never received such a solicitation. Sounds suspicious to me. If she has received products from others, why does she need more? Maybe she's collecting them to re-sell them to raise cash since she's unemployed.

I've read of a similar scam.

I would have 2nd, 3rd and 4th thoughts before I sent anyone my products. They may not be in "active" use, but I have a plan to use them up or share w/relatives.

Hmmm....I guess we have to be careful of what we say on these forums.


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> Charz and Fab...I like Afroveda  don't shott me, but it works.
> 
> 1. Oyin
> 2. Qhemet
> 3. Afroveda
> 
> If I could not get these 3 lines I'd go crazy!


 

Nothing wrong with that... but most of Afroveda items are bases you can get elsewhere and not wait ten years to get curdled products. And the fact that it was way overpriced put it outside of my radar.

I don't really have experience with the other two... I have the oyin sprays (juice and berries, frank, and greg).. but they're not life changing to me. I have high hopes for that "Dew" you all keep talking about.

I don't think there is a single line that I couldn't swap out to use something else for it; if it went up or became unavailable.


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> I just recieved an email from a Member requesting that I send her my products that I don't use. She claims to be unemployed and said her hair fell out. Also, when I checked her page, it appears that other members have sent things to her. Have you any of you ever recieved this type message?


 


I don't get solicited for crazy stuff like this... thank God.


----------



## bronzebomb

Here is the message:

_"how are doin?_
_I enjoy ur hair ._
_(wow)u have a whole store of products i use to have stuff like tha but not i cant offord shampoo all my hair came out lack of PRODUCTS_
_I was just wondering if u have PRODUCTS u no longer interesting in gurl i promise i can use anything.I hope im not beggin so just incase if u does here my info cuse i lost my job its hard for me now"_

It's kinda spooky! I just deleted my siggy picture. I think it's a scam...or she/it's a bait.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> You all know I'm awake early at my best following up on this thread. Well here is how you can make your own coffee oil.
> 
> How to Extract Coffee Oil From a Coffee Bean | eHow.com


This is doable for me! I'm excited!

I need to purchase
Coarse ground coffee beans
OR green coffee beans
Olive Oil (maybe)
Cheesecloth 

I have everything else.

I hope I can find the unroasted coffee beans, and I have no scientific proof, but it seems that the green coffee beans would have a higher caffeine content.

I'm also thinking about reducing the amt of olive oil to make the mixture more concentrated.

What do y'all think? I need some input.

Is 32 oz. a lot to y'all? Could one of us make it and share w/the others.....


----------



## bronzebomb

*fabulosity* said:


> Nothing wrong with that... but most of Afroveda items are bases you can get elsewhere and not wait ten years to get curdled products. And the fact that it was way overpriced put it outside of my radar.
> 
> I don't really have experience with the other two... I have the oyin sprays (juice and berries, frank, and greg).. but they're not life changing to me. I have high hopes for that "Dew" you all keep talking about.
> 
> I don't there is a single line that I couldn't swap out to use something else for it; if it went up or became unavailable.


 
I guess you are right!

Oyin Honey Hemp - Aussie Moist; Juices&Berries - Sta Sof Fro
Qhemet's AOHC - Shea Butter Mixture with essential oils
Afroveda Curl Define - Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## Minty

Bronze that's crazy.


----------



## bronzebomb

Fab- where can I fnd the based to AfroVeda???


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> Here is the message:
> 
> _"how are doin?_
> _I enjoy ur hair ._
> _(wow)u have a whole store of products i use to have stuff like tha but not i cant offord shampoo all my hair came out lack of PRODUCTS_
> _I was just wondering if u have PRODUCTS u no longer interesting in gurl i promise i can use anything.I hope im not beggin so just incase if u does here my info cuse i lost my job its hard for me now"_
> 
> It's kinda spooky! I just deleted my siggy picture. I think it's a scam...or she/it's a bait.


 
Its somebody you never talked to??? Put em on blast?? Who is it? And whose taking inventory of your products... these people... Imma say a prayer. 

SHE SENT HER INFO (and like a mailing address???) and don't even know you...

I'm over here like Cedric... WISHING somebody would send me a PM like that... but I rarely open PM's from people I don't know or don't have valid subjects (what I deem valid.. lmao). 

I already give to my local charities and the United Way. They better gon'. LMAO.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> I just recieved an email from a Member requesting that I send her my products that I don't use. She claims to be unemployed and said her hair fell out. Also, when I checked her page, it appears that other members have sent things to her. Have you any of you ever recieved this type message?


 
Is her name Anniyasmommy?


----------



## bronzebomb

Yep!  She sent me her name and address. loveable37

I'm hoping it's a scam and not someone that's really wanting products.  but to be honest, my sister has 6 kids...if I wanted to give my products away...I'd give them to my sister.  I ain't even giving her any of my products.  the stuff I had for her in a gift bag is now back in my product cabinet


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> Fab- where can I fnd the based to AfroVeda???


The base for the Ashlii Amala Hair Red Raspberry Deep Condition Masque is on essentialwholesale.com's website. The hair masque base is $22.20 for 1/2 gal. I'm thinking 'bout buying it. Isn't this the co. Fab says is expensive to ship? I got to read back a few pages.

There are other ingredients AF added to this base. I see she no longer lists the ingredients on her site. But I still have a jar I ordered from her in 2009 with the ingredients listed. I think I can get durn near close to what she puts out.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> Is her name Anniyasmommy?


You remember, too!!! Reincarnated as The********?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Is her name Anniyasmommy?


 
Dang!!! Folks are really asking you all for products...???!! That just amazes me!!!

I could see T, because she lets the whole world know she's investing in natural haircare... but the rest of you all rarely post about your stashes or products.... wow.

Bronze.. what makes it so bad is that she wants you to pay the shipping too.. DANNNG - E!!

Well to any lurkers.. I'm like Ginuwine...

Stingy...


----------



## Charz

This beech is 41 begging for products speaking some negro english?


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> I guess you are right!
> 
> Oyin Honey Hemp - Aussie Moist; Juices&Berries - Sta Sof Fro
> Qhemet's AOHC - Shea Butter Mixture with essential oils
> Afroveda Curl Define - Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter


 
I try a lot of stuff because I like to have alternatives... I don't want to be a slave to purchasing online.. because who knows circumstances and eventualities may change and I may not be able to. I think that's the one of the driving reasons for trying so many things... thank God I wasn't like this with men.. lmao... (getting started on the craziness early since its FRIDAY!!!!)


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> The base for the Ashlii Amala Hair Red Raspberry Deep Condition Masque is on *essentialwholesale.com's* website. The hair masque base is $22.20 for 1/2 gal. I'm thinking 'bout buying it. Isn't this the co. *Fab says is expensive to ship*? I got to read back a few pages.
> 
> There are other ingredients AF added to this base. I see she no longer lists the ingredients on her site. But I still have a jar I ordered from her in 2009 with the ingredients listed. I think I can get durn near close to what she puts out.


 
As hayle..
They got some great stuff on there. They got Brendita's WHOLE line of facial care on there. That stuff changed my life... !!! The prices are flipping awesome.. but the shipping is redamndiculous as MK would say.

I want stuff from this site so bad.. the Pineapple and Papaya Enzyme Masque will change YOUR life.. I'm telling... and it's only $9 for 16 oz... I was paying $15 for 4 oz through the retailer.


----------



## Pompous Blue

*fabulosity* said:


> As hayle..
> They got some great stuff on there. They got *Brendita's WHOLE line of facial care on there*. That stuff changed my life... !!! The prices are flipping awesome.. but the shipping is redamndiculous as MK would say.
> 
> I want stuff from this site so bad.. *the Pineapple and Papaya Enzyme Masque* will change YOUR life.. I'm telling... and it's only $9 for 16 oz... I was paying $15 for 4 oz through the retailer.


Oh, Man! I got the itchy fangas now!

I guess i need to fill up a cart and get shaken back into reality over the shipping costs! 

We have got to find an alternative to essentialwholesale!


----------



## chebaby

im with you Fab, if any product or company goes poof i have other things i can swap out for it. i was going crazy over the kbb hair cream and then i thought "wait a minute, shea butter and oils is not hard to mix". so im set now.


last night i rinsed my hair with the rest of my AO BGA rinse, wont be a repurchase, then detangled with kckt with a wide comb and then a rat tail comb. the rat tail comb does for me what the denman is supposed to without taking out the bulk of my hair.
i rinsed out all the kckt and put a dab of evoo on my ends and made some fat twists using my avocado mix and my twists feel so silky now. i wont take them out for another couple of hours, i hope the twist out looks nice.

people make me not want to post anymore about purchases.


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> I just recieved an email from a Member requesting that I send her my products that I don't use. She claims to be unemployed and said her hair fell out.  Also, when I checked her page, it appears that other members have sent things to her.  Have you any of you ever recieved this type message?



if she ain't got no hair, what she gonna use the products on?


----------



## Charz

robot. said:


> if she ain't got no hair, what she gonna use the products on?


 

If you look at her profile her hair is really long.


----------



## robot.

*fabulosity* said:


> As hayle..
> They got some great stuff on there. They got Brendita's WHOLE line of facial care on there. That stuff changed my life... !!! The prices are flipping awesome.. but the shipping is redamndiculous as MK would say.
> 
> I want stuff from this site so bad.. th*e Pineapple and Papaya Enzyme Masque* will change YOUR life.. I'm telling... and it's only $9 for 16 oz... I was paying $15 for 4 oz through the retailer.



this sounds so good.  did my no buy include skincare? 

can i have a link to the one you buy?


----------



## robot.

charz, which was the site with the shea butter cream rinse?


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm going over to Brendita to check it out!  I have some hyperpigmentation I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## La Colocha

Well got back from the store, i had to leave before i started another cart. It is crazy out already, folks act like its the end of the world.

There is a product thread in the exchange forum where people give away products or you just pay shipping. And is that the same person who said their products got burned up in the garbage incinerator and they were from the dollar store? I think it is i don't forget anything.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> if she ain't got no hair, what she gonna use the products on?



*chokes on sandwich*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> Oh, Man! I got the itchy fangas now!
> 
> I guess i need to fill up a cart and get shaken back into reality over the shipping costs!
> 
> We have got to find an alternative to essentialwholesale!


 
I know. Imma keep on working on them. THey can fit everything I want in a large flat rate box.. for 10.85.



chebaby said:


> im with you Fab, if any product or company goes poof i have other things i can swap out for it. i was going crazy over the kbb hair cream and then i thought "wait a minute, shea butter and oils is not hard to mix". so im set now.
> 
> 
> last night i rinsed my hair with the rest of my AO BGA rinse, wont be a repurchase, then detangled with kckt with a wide comb and then a rat tail comb. the rat tail comb does for me what the denman is supposed to without taking out the bulk of my hair.
> i rinsed out all the kckt and put a dab of evoo on my ends and made some fat twists using my avocado mix and my twists feel so silky now. i wont take them out for another couple of hours, i hope the twist out looks nice.
> 
> people make me not want to post anymore about purchases.


 
Same reason why I'm glad I learned to do my own hair.. I hate being dependent on any 1 thing... 

I stopped using my denman because it seems to straighten my hair out when wet... and I'm thinking maybe that's the purpose?? The stylist uses it to blow dry me. 



robot. said:


> if she ain't got no hair, what she gonna use the products on?


 




robot. said:


> this sounds so good.  did my no buy include skincare?
> 
> can i have a link to the one you buy?


 
It is soooo good... On brendita's site (you can get a sample for $2) it's called the pore me pineapple and papaya enzyme mask. 

Okay so that name makes you think it's all thick and stuff right? No.. it's a CLEAR gel .. you apply it to your face and it hardens and turns supershiny like you saran wrapped your face..lmao... You keep it on like 10 minutes... I leave mine on forever.. when you take it off... any old blemish marks are greatly reduced... and your face is sooo soft.. I'm thinking it's got some glycolic acids or AHA in it because it makes my skin feel like it does after I use an AHA cleanser. I'm not even gonna get started on AHA cleansers... 



robot. said:


> charz, which was the site with the shea butter cream rinse?


 
Ingredientstodiefor.com

Their shipping is really reasonable... I ordered Jasmine's shea souffle from there and some babassu oil salt scrub.


----------



## Charz

robot. said:


> charz, which was the site with the shea butter cream rinse?


 
ingredientstodiefor.com

or something like that. jus google ingredients to die for.


----------



## robot.

thanks, fab!

i have some hyperpigmentation that is ruining my life! i wonder how big the sample is? once i return some of this stuff from express (too big), i'll purchase.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> ingredientstodiefor.com
> 
> or something like that. jus google ingredients to die for.



Im going to have to check them out before i order anymore handmade stuff, their stuff is in my price range.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got my QB package this morning and I just got done doing my hair.
Qhem has  another winner in my book. I used the new dc as a leave in and it absorbed quickly in my hair and left it very soft.
There was little slip but it detangled well.
I hope she reconsiders putting it in the jar because it's a bit "liquidy" so be careful opening it. A few ladies have spilled a bit of theirs.


----------



## Pompous Blue

I just received myhoneychild.com order. I ordered 6 conditioners and got 6 for free. I was very doubtful her BF sale was a B1 8oz or larger product, G1 free 8oz. product. 

The conditioners:
Molasses Deep Conditioner
Honey Hair Mask
SO Deep Conditioner
Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste

I'm happy.


----------



## robot.

beija flores is on some real bull ish. i'm getting my money back.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think my hair does not respond to aloe vera.  My hair gets really bushy/frizzy when I use products with aloe in it.  Does that mean that it "hates" it or does aloe open the cuticles.

My hair responds really well to heavy butters.


----------



## chebaby

my twist out is a hit. it looks amazing. dont know how im going to get second day hair though but it looks great for now. its really shiny, soft, bouncy and just all around cute.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> I think my hair does not respond to aloe vera. My hair gets really bushy/frizzy when I use products with aloe in it. Does that mean that it "hates" it or does aloe open the cuticles.
> 
> My hair responds really well to heavy butters.


 

My hair hates aloe vera. it gets stiff and nasty.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Drive by rant..

Okay somebody must've put a spell on my ASIAN products and my Steve Madden Boots. They were both supposed to be delivered today by UPS. 

Tracking says front porch. Umm no. Nothing's on the front porch. 

I call UPS and they say that the shipper has to contact them.. you  know I raised HOLY HELL... 

I know the dumba$$ illiterate driver probably left my stuff somewhere else. I hate UPS.. I mean I dunno.. if it's between UPS and USPS... I'm going with USPS.. because at least they don't tell you no dumb **** like oh the shipper has to call us to start the investigation.

This happened before the wedding when my envelopments got delivered somewhere in Atlanta.. and um.. I don't live in Atlanta proper...

I hate them!!! 

I want my STUFF!!!!

Waaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

robot. said:


> beija flores is on some real bull ish. i'm getting my money back.


 

Bot you ordered from them for black friday?? I know I have ranted and raved enough about how much they suck.... (even today in another thread)


Let me go back and read what happened.


----------



## chebaby

damn Fab that sucks about ups. and i hate when they screw up on a friday because they dont deliver on saturday


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry fab, i hope you get your stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Wow Fab sorry to hear that.
UPS really sucks.I hope you get your stuff.
Oh btw they should at least document that you haven't received your stuff and then you can get in contact with the seller.


----------



## Ltown

Wow, Bronze how she pick you out, just because you showed your stash the nerve! 

Pom, it does seems doable and some grocery stores have small coffee beans so you don't have to get a whole back. I drink coffee but I don't have a coffee grinder and probably won't need to make a lot of the coffee oil.

Fab, sorry you are not getting your order hope it don't drag out to long and it not coming from midwest in that storm.  

I'm off to look at this essential site!


----------



## chebaby

hairveda just processed my payment/notified me they got my order.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Im going to have to check them out before i order anymore handmade stuff, their stuff is in my price range.


 
Oh my this site is awesome ingredienttodiefor to make your own products.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my curlmart package shipped today so i hope i get it by Wednesday. then maybe i can give my hair a mid week protein boost so i can make sure my curls are banging since friday is the holiday party. im so excited. im getting my dress this weekend, already got my shoes, and i hope to be wearing an amazing twist out. and me and a few ladies are going to hurry to the MAC store to get beat before everything gets started.
i wont lie, im so tempted to rollerset my hair but i wont. too chicken to use heat.


----------



## mkd

Che, what did you get from HV? 

I picked up the bee mine luscious today.  I was pleasantly surprised at the scent.  I was expecting to be loud and headache inducing like the poo bar.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> oh and my curlmart package shipped today so i hope i get it by Wednesday. then maybe i can give my hair a mid week protein boost so i can make sure my curls are banging since friday is the holiday party. im so excited. im getting my dress this weekend, already got my shoes, and i hope to be wearing an amazing twist out. and me and a few ladies are going to hurry to the MAC store to get beat before everything gets started.
> i wont lie, im so tempted to rollerset my hair but i wont. too chicken to use heat.


Che, do you think a rollerset would be too much heat?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, what did you get from HV?
> 
> I picked up the bee mine luscious today.  I was pleasantly surprised at the scent.  I was expecting to be loud and headache inducing like the poo bar.


i only got the acai conditioner since keratin is like the third ingredient. i figured it will be a great co wash conditioner for me. light protein.

and i think you will enjoy the luscious


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, do you think a rollerset would be too much heat?


i think so my hair straightens so easily with a twist out i can imagine what heat would do because if the roots dont get straight enough i would flat iron the roots. plus when i was relaxed i use protein before flat ironing and two heat protectants and still got heat damage.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Wow, Bronze how she pick you out, just because you showed your stash the nerve!
> 
> Pom, it does seems doable and some grocery stores have small coffee beans so you don't have to get a whole back. I drink coffee but I don't have a coffee grinder and probably won't need to make a lot of the coffee oil.
> 
> Fab, sorry you are not getting your order hope it don't drag out to long and it not coming from midwest in that storm.
> 
> I'm off to look at this essential site!


Fab, when UPS screws up on the delivery of pkgs, I or DH, meet them at their location to wait on the driver 'round 7pm. And they often screw up on Friday deliveries. This is an advantage of living in a small town and they only have one processing center. Hope you get your pks Monday.

Ltown, I didn't go to the grocery store today to look at their coffee beans. But sometime this week I'm going to see what they have.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Oh my this site is awesome ingredienttodiefor to make your own products.



I know, im making a list from there of the things i want.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Hebee Jeebus!! I just received notification from Afroveda that my Miss Bhree has shipped.

Now all y'all can e-slap me.....LOL!

Still waiting on Christine Gant and Darcy's Botanicals to ship.

Still tracking beemine's Avocado condish.


----------



## La Colocha

I got the guts to go on fotki and i have claudies stuff on my list of things i want to try. I had no problems going on there, but i cleared my history and cookies just in case. She uses some really good ingredients and now that i know what i want to try, i don't have to go back on there. Im going to try and use up a few things before i order from her, and also the ingredients to die for but im going to only try a few products at a time so i won't have a lot of stuff.


----------



## bronzebomb

Pompous Blue said:


> Hebee Jeebus!! I just received notification from Afroveda that my Miss Bhree has shipped.
> 
> Now all y'all can e-slap me.....LOL!
> 
> Still waiting on Christine Gant and Darcy's Botanicals to ship.
> 
> Still tracking beemine's Avocado condish.


 
Blue because I of you I ordered Miss Bhree!  I'm excited.  Cuz I ain't mixin' nuttin!  I jsut received my shipment notice as well.  

I'm waiting on Darcy's Botanicals.

Komaza Care posted a message on their Facebook page... I don't see any discounts!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i think so my hair straightens so easily with a twist out i can imagine what heat would do because if the roots dont get straight enough i would flat iron the roots. plus when i was relaxed i use protein before flat ironing and two heat protectants and still got heat damage.


 


mkd said:


> Che, do you think a rollerset would be too much heat?


 
The hair dryer is suppose to be the best indirect heat to use especially for rollersetting because you are in rollers. The air from the dryer is not in contact directly on your hair as with flat iron or blow dryer.


----------



## EllePixie

robot. said:


> beija flores is on some real bull ish. i'm getting my money back.



Oooh what happened? I've ordered from BFN a few times but not lately, I never had any issues.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know a lot about computers? I don't think i can post this on here but im thinking of starting some kind a group. I won't go into details because i don't know how much i can say but please pm me if you do.

Ot- t im going to email your personal email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ya'll.....

My As I Am Naturally Came today. 

And Yes.... I will be placing another order STAT.  That Double Hair Butter Smells Amazing.  

I also got the Coconut Cowash.

Everything is beautifully packaged and smells awesome.  Can't wait to try them.  _*need to see if the Free Shipping is still on.*_

The Double Hair Butter is more like a Cream than a Butter.

Lemme see what else came:

ButtersnBars


----------



## chebaby

T, sounds like today was your lucky day as far as packages go. new stuff is always good.


----------



## La Colocha

I think im going to do my hair tomorrow, i know i know just lazy. But i only got 2 hours of sleep today so im not going to be up too much longer. Im shooting for 8 or 9 so i can sleep through the night. I really want to go to bed now.


----------



## mkd

I am about to wash and rollerset.  I don't know what I am going to use yet.


----------



## chebaby

urrrggggg im so sick of working around little *** kids. i guess they think im too nice to choke a hoe. wooooossssaaahhhhh cause i need my paychecks lmao.


----------



## Ltown

I got my butternbar too today that is fast and the way to do it, ordered Mon delivered on Fri.


----------



## Ese88

well,i'm here in London so i didnt get anything from the black friday sales because i couldn't stand to wait for the shipping,but i did pick up some stuff from some uk sites:
beemine sulfur growth serum
hairveda 24/7 moisture protein
hairveda 24/7 moisture sample
darcy's botanical's transitioning cream
My hair's been feeling so dry for the past few days because it's been snowing so today i spritzed my hair with rosewater and applied HV 24/7 moisture and left in. My hair has remained soft all day


----------



## Ese88

i need to go and check out that site for the pineapple & papaya mask:scratchch


----------



## La Colocha

What yall doin? Im bored trying to make my vision reality.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> What yall doin? Im bored trying to make my vision reality.



standing outside in 40 degree weather waiting for parents to pick up their children. they want em to play sports but cant pick em up on time.


----------



## Ltown

It's quiet up in here tonight not like yesterday must be the weekends. I have a terrible cough so taking drugs and crashing. Good night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What yall doin? Im bored trying to make my vision reality.



I just loaded up a As I Am cart, but backed it all back out.  I don't need any more even if there is "Free Shipping"erplexed

I sure hope Fab gets her stuff from UPS.

I also just applied some Njoi HHB & Claudie Scalp Exlir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad I did my Hair Last Night.  So I can just Chill tonight.


----------



## bronzebomb

So did AfroVeda take their ingredients off the website?  LOL...wow!  So they are bases!  I wonder if she took them off the products.

Well, I don't need anything now.  But when I order, I like to compare ingredients to other lines.  I am always in the market to try something new.  Heck, monkey nuts and glycerine may get my hair to grow...but I won't know if I haven't tried it!


----------



## bronzebomb

T- Did you say "Free Shipping?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> So did AfroVeda take their ingredients off the website?  LOL...wow!  So they are bases!  I wonder if she took them off the products.
> 
> Well, I don't need anything now.  But when I order, I like to compare ingredients to other lines.  I am always in the market to try something new.  *Heck, monkey nuts and glycerine may get my hair to grow...but I won't know if I haven't tried it!*


............................


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What yall doin? Im bored trying to make my vision reality.


bored at work with a headache from dealing with an immature adult. thats why i called her a kid lol. cant stand her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BFH musta' done really well BF....

I haven't received my Haul yet.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> So did AfroVeda take their ingredients off the website?  LOL...wow!  So they are bases!  I wonder if she took them off the products.
> 
> Well, I don't need anything now.  But when I order, I like to compare ingredients to other lines.  I am always in the market to try something new. * Heck, monkey nuts and glycerine may get my hair to grow.*..but I won't know if I haven't tried it!


omg this reminds me of when i first came to this board. everyone was in a frenzy about people putting coochie cream on their scalp. i was like they put what i had no idea what they were talking about. then one member got really mad and was like "yall will put dog sh!t in your hair if someone tell you to"


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all junkies got my purchasing when I know I don't need a thing.  I think I need to decide on some staples...well, right now, honey hemp is my only true staple.

But has anyone tried Aussie Moist?   I really like it!


----------



## chebaby

oh and my camden grey order came today. cant wait to try the rose hip oil. for some reason i picture it to be one of those creamy oils. we will see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *T- Did you say "Free Shipping?"*



Yep. With Purchases over $35.00

Check It Out!oke:


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> omg this reminds me of when i first came to this board. everyone was in a frenzy about people putting coochie cream on their scalp. i was like they put what i had no idea what they were talking about. then one member got really mad and was like "*yall will put dog sh!t in your hair if someone tell you to*"


 

What breed? I've got a Shih Tzu and a Lhasa Apso over here. I may be able to get me a line...at least we know it ain't a base!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> What breed? I've got a Shih Tzu and a Lhasa Apso over here. I may be able to get me a line...at least we know it ain't a base!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> urrrggggg im so sick of working around little *** kids. i guess they think im *too nice to choke a hoe.* wooooossssaaahhhhh cause i need my paychecks lmao.





bronzebomb said:


> Well, I don't need anything now.  But when I order, I like to compare ingredients to other lines.  I am always in the market to try something new.  Heck, *monkey nuts and glycerine may get my hair to grow*...but I won't know if I haven't tried it!





chebaby said:


> omg this reminds me of when i first came to this board. everyone was in a frenzy about people putting coochie cream on their scalp. i was like they put what i had no idea what they were talking about. then one member got really mad and was like *"yall will put dog sh!t in your hair if someone tell you to*"


----------



## Brownie518

Ese88 said:


> i need to go and check out that site for the pineapple & papaya mask:scratchch




 Yes, do!! They have ridiculous prices!! i got something today. Now i just need some fragrance oils. 

 Where's Fab tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....So Far I have been incredibly pleased with MBB No-Lye. 

I wish I woulda' switched sooner (and not wasted a year tryna' do Lye) and just Chelated on a Regular Basis.

Hopefully, I can quickly recapture where I should be.  I don't want to wear a Wig again this Summer. 

So, hopefully, this winter I can make some good progress in my Hair Goals.


----------



## mkd

I am DCing under the dryer with CJ deep fix.  i washed with curls cleanser.  

I am bored too.


----------



## La Colocha

What the hell yall doin? Lmao im about to keel over. I haven't checked my shipping yet on oyin honey bee doo doo but it should be here tomorrow or monday. Hopefully in time for me to use it when i wash. Still stocking up on my suave whenever i see it at the store, my hair loves that stuff. I have been looking at ceremides and i may get some of those oils when i reup to try them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What the hell yall doin? Lmao im about to keel over. *I haven't checked my shipping yet on oyin honey bee doo doo but it should be here tomorrow or monday.* Hopefully in time for me to use it when i wash. Still stocking up on my suave whenever i see it at the store, my hair loves that stuff. I have been looking at ceremides and i may get some of those oils when i reup to try them.



I don't know where my Doo-Doo Drops are..........  Maybe mine will come tomorrow Doo


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! The weekend is finally here!

Hair updates:
I have yet to twist my hair and do my overnight wash and go but tonight I will twist it with the Curls Gel finally lol...it was warm yesterday and today so it would have been a great time to do it. I will get to it tonight!

Purchases updates:
Today I made it RAIN in MAC! I spent over $200 and got 2 gift sets for christmas gifts, a brush set for me, 2 lipsticks, and 2 skincare products. That brush set is bomb.com! Im so happy to have it, my MAC brush collection is finally complete! Since I went overboard Im not going to get the Miss Jessie's stuff until next payday, I just cant spend over $300/pay period on beauty products...I was watching Charz latest video last night and she spoke about how frivolous it is to go overboard with products since they are so disposable. Thanks Charz for expressing it that way!

BF Update:
Yall! Still no word from Qhemet or Darcy's. Ok thats fine! But this broad Donna Marie done pulled the okie doke on me! I got the shipping notice on Monday and today I went to USPS to track the package since I have been anticipating it being on my doorstep each day after work. Here is what the site said:
The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on November 29, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

So basically she hasnt even gone to the post office, thats just the number she's going to use IF she ever mails the package, wow DM! I thought u were better than that...smh...I would have preferred to keep wondering when u were gonna send it rather than getting a pre-mature shipping notice. 
The way we wait on this stuff reminds me of when we were youger and we used to order stuff from catalogs over the phone (I loved American Girl) and you had to allow 2-4 weeks or 4-6 weeks for shippng...noone does that anymore! These lil vendors need to get it together! Hire some lil elves to help yall for holidays or whatever! But somethin has to give! And it aint gon be me!


----------



## La Colocha

Have any of you used sunflower oil? And if so how do you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Have any of you used sunflower oil? And if so how do you like it?



Americka uses it.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Have any of you used sunflower oil? And if so how do you like it?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka uses it.


I sure do. I use it for HOTs, mixed in DCs and for sealing. It is a very light oil that does not weigh my hair down. Plus it contains ceramides.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeautyA:  That was a very nice Haul.  I  Make-Up


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I sure do. I use it for HOTs, mixed in DCs and for sealing. It is a very light oil that does not weigh my hair down. Plus it contains ceramides.



Thanks i saw it in the ceremide thread. I will get it when i use up another oil. What does it do for your hair?


----------



## robot.

*fabulosity* said:


> Bot you ordered from them for black friday?? I know I have ranted and raved enough about how much they suck.... (even today in another thread)
> 
> 
> Let me go back and read what happened.



no, i ordered from them well before bf! 

i ordered on nov 8.
product didn't ship til the 14th.

i came home (the 22nd), had mold in it.
emailed them and received a reply within an hour. "we'll ship you one tomorrow!" great!

today (dec 3), i get an email talmbout "oh i forgot. we're gonna make more and ship it out to you then."

i asked for my cotdayum monee back. 

she playin' outchea.

don't she know that's how fools get cut?

who she finna try!?


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Thanks i saw it in the ceremide thread. I will get it when i use up another oil. What does it do for your hair?


Softness and helps prevent the frizzys. I love to seal my ponytail with sunflower oil and baggy it. The result is soft, shiny bouncy hair.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> What the hell yall doin? Lmao im about to keel over. I haven't checked my shipping yet on *oyin honey bee doo doo* but it should be here tomorrow or monday. Hopefully in time for me to use it when i wash. Still stocking up on my suave whenever i see it at the store, my hair loves that stuff. I have been looking at ceremides and i may get some of those oils when i reup to try them.



......


I'm sitting here getting  my fragrance oils for the stuff I got from that Ingredients to die for site. You know I'm getting Hello Sugar, for sure.  La, I'm gonna get some ceramide oils from there, too, I think. I like the Kukui and maybe I'll try the Sunflower. The site I'm getting the oils from has Acai butter, too. Looks good.


----------



## mkd

Sunflower oil is next on my list of oils to try.  I have to use up the cherry kernel oil that I have first.  I don't want to have a whole bunch of oils just sitting around.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Softness and helps prevent the frizzys. I love to seal my ponytail with sunflower oil and baggy it. The result is soft, shiny bouncy hair.



Thanks, will any old sunflower oil work. I know they sell it in the grocery store but i don't know if the health store sells it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, there's some really great Ceramide Oils out there.  

I may want to try 'Walnut' Oil at some point(I think Taz uses this one).  

But I do love Hempseed & Wheat Germ.

Kukui is extremely, extremely light.  I have been using it tho' especially in Henna.  I'm putting them all to good use.

Can't wait to try my HV Avsoya Oil too.

I want to put a 'dent' in these oils, so I've been oiling up daily!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here getting  my fragrance oils for the stuff I got from that Ingredients to die for site. You know I'm getting Hello Sugar, for sure.  La, I'm gonna get some ceramide oils from there, too, I think. I like the Kukui and maybe I'll try the Sunflower. The site I'm getting the oils from has Acai butter, too. Looks good.


Brownie, what are you getting from ingredients to die for?  I got Jasmine's shea rinse and ultra nourishing from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks, will any old sunflower oil work. *I know they sell it in the grocery store but i don't know if the health store sells it.*



Yeah it's in the HFS too.  They sell it.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here getting  my fragrance oils for the stuff I got from that Ingredients to die for site. You know I'm getting Hello Sugar, for sure.  La, I'm gonna get some ceramide oils from there, too, I think. I like the Kukui and maybe I'll try the Sunflower. The site I'm getting the oils from has Acai butter, too. Looks good.



I have to finish my list, there is so much stuff on there its hard to choose for hair and body.


----------



## mkd

La, I am going to get my sunflower oil from whole foods.  I think the one at the grocery store will work fine.  You at least know its food grade which is better than cosmetic grade.

T, I looked at the walnut oil last time I was in whole foods.  It looks good too but definitely seems thicker than the sunflower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> La, I am going to get my sunflower oil from whole foods.  I think the one at the grocery store will work fine.  You at least know its food grade which is better than cosmetic grade.
> 
> *T, I looked at the walnut oil last time I was in whole foods.  It looks good too but definitely seems thicker than the sunflower*.



I haven't ever looked at it. It will be a while.  

I ain't getting nothing with these 2 bottles of Cocosta on the way.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

have any of you ladies ever ordered from mynaturalhairstore.com or urbanbella?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *have any of you ladies ever ordered from mynaturalhairstore.com or urbanbella?*



Ya'll really coming out with some different sites tonight!

Urbanella, Citydwella' Countryella' ...................

Ya'll WILD


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> have any of you ladies ever ordered from mynaturalhairstore.com or urbanbella?


I haven't but I was thinking about stopping by urbanbella.  Its here and I think they sell curls stuff.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Thanks, will any old sunflower oil work. I know they sell it in the grocery store but i don't know if the health store sells it.


I was about to edit my post to say that I am using sunflower oil that I bought from Dollar Tree. I bought three bottles during the summer. The only ingredient is sunflower oil. I am getting the same results with this oil that I did with the oil I purchased from a health food store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mk--For some reason, You just reminded me I ordered that DC'er from KBB.

I completely forgot about that!

So, that's another product I am waiting on.  No notice yet.

Did anybody else order from KBB?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk--For some reason, You just reminded me I ordered that DC'er from KBB.
> 
> I completely forgot about that!
> 
> So, that's another product I am waiting on.  No notice yet.
> 
> Did anybody else order from KBB?


I have never ordered from her during a huge sale like BF.  Wonder what this turn around is going to be like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I have never ordered from her during a huge sale like BF.  Wonder what this turn around is going to be like.



Girl....For Some Strange Reason, YOU made me remember this purchase. I can't find my confirmationerplexed

Lemme go look in PayPal.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....For Some Strange Reason, YOU made me remember this purchase. I can't find my confirmationerplexed
> 
> Lemme go look in PayPal.


T, when I ordered from KBB at the end of October, after they switched to that new annoying site, I had issues with my order.  I didn't get a confirmation and they didn't  add shipping to my order.  I contacted them and gave them the invoice number off of my paypal receipt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, when I ordered from KBB at the end of October, after they switched to that new annoying site, I had issues with my order.  *I didn't get a confirmation and they didn't  add shipping to my order.  I contacted them and gave them the invoice number off of my paypal receipt.*



I found it.  And you're right.  I don't have a Confirmation Number.

I went into My Account and located the Purchase(which I forgot I made).


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> So did AfroVeda take their ingredients off the website? LOL...wow! So they are bases! I wonder if she took them off the products.


Yep, after the debacle she removed them all. I wonder if they’re on the product, too. We’ll see when we receive them.

Here’s the ingredients on the Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating Hair Crème (2009 edition)
Cetearyl Alcohol, Castor Seed Oil, Stearalkonium Chloride, Vitamin E, Kosher Vegetable Glycerin, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol Vitamin B5, Meadowfoam Oil, Black Willow Bark Extract, Seven Herbal Complex, Rosemary Oleoresin, Neem Oil, Essential Oil Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Yep, after the debacle she removed them all. I wonder if they’re on the product, too. We’ll see when we receive them.
> 
> Here’s the ingredients on the Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating Hair Crème (2009 edition)
> Cetearyl Alcohol, Castor Seed Oil, Stearalkonium Chloride, Vitamin E, Kosher Vegetable Glycerin, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol Vitamin B5, Meadowfoam Oil, Black Willow Bark Extract, Seven Herbal Complex, Rosemary Oleoresin, Neem Oil, Essential Oil Blend



Imma really miss Miss Bhree.  

This is a wonderful product.  But she Clowned me BAD on that Shipping Time on that Ginger Root Pomade.   

I'm not sure if I'll purchase anything from her again.  

I have 2 Bottles of Ms. Bhree in my Stash.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma really miss Miss Bhree.
> 
> This is a wonderful product. But she Clowned me BAD on that Shipping Time on that Ginger Root Pomade.
> 
> *I'm not sure if I'll purchase anything from her again*.
> 
> I have 2 Bottles of Ms. Bhree in my Stash.


I won't be purchasing again. That's why I got 3 bottles. This should tide me over. I love KBB Hair Milk (hav plenty of this), Darcy's and Christine Gant. They're my replacements for her foolishness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Don't Need to think about Buying Another Thing until I make sure I get all my purchases. 

I completely forgot I even ordered from KBB. 

That's pretty bad ya'll.

So, I need to slow my roll and make sure I get errrthang I paid for out there. 

I will wait until after Christmas and try to catch some Sales then.  

Or that week before, during or after (however they do it)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *I won't be purchasing again. That's why I got 3 bottles. This should tide me over. I love KBB Hair Milk (hav plenty of this), Darcy's and Christine Gant. They're my replacements for her foolishness.*



Yeah, Blue:  I was thinking of My replacements for Ms. Bhree. 

I have that Oyin Dew coming, I love DB Transitioning Hair Cream, I also have DB's Shea Lotion.

I have the Komaza Califia Hair Milk, Komaza Jojoba & Hemp Sealant, MHC Burdock Root, Afrikoko and Sophia Luz Hair Milk(s), Claudie Satin Hair Lotion

So, I have plenty of go-to's to make up for Ms. Bhree


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> Blue because I of you I ordered Miss Bhree! I'm excited. Cuz I ain't mixin' nuttin! I jsut received my shipment notice as well.
> 
> I'm waiting on Darcy's Botanicals.
> 
> *Komaza Care posted a message on their Facebook page... I don't see any discounts!*


On her blog she just said "Stay tuned for our December sale." No info about what days, % or anything. She says the shampoos & conditioners are still on sale (they're the 8 oz. ones in the bottle). 

I hope the sale is 20% or more or maybe a B1G1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> On her blog she just said "Stay tuned for our December sale." No info about what days, % or anything. She says the shampoos & conditioners are still on sale (they're the 8 oz. ones in the bottle).
> 
> *I hope the sale is 20% or more or maybe a B1G1.*



I hope so too Blue. 

Because their Shipping is No Joke

I was able to pick up 1 or 2 items during those spontaneous November discounts.  I think that's when I picked up the Califia Hair Milk.

If it's a meager amount, Imma pass. I'd love to have another DC'er tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't Need to think about Buying Another Thing until I make sure I get all my purchases.
> 
> I completely forgot I even ordered from KBB.
> 
> That's pretty bad ya'll.
> 
> So, I need to slow my roll and make sure I get errrthang I paid for out there.
> 
> I will wait until after Christmas and try to catch some Sales then.
> 
> Or that week before, during or after (however they do it)?



I didn't get much but like you im trying to wait until all my stuff gets here so i can determine what else to get. After december that is it for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed alot of Posters saying they are giving up On-Line ordering.  It is pretty pricey.  

I know Imma Scale back, but I know I will continue to pick up products on-line.

Hopefully, after these Sales....Imma really try to cut back.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed alot of Posters saying they are giving up On-Line ordering.  It is pretty pricey.
> 
> I know Imma Scale back, but I know I will continue to pick up products on-line.
> 
> Hopefully, after these Sales....Imma really try to cut back.



I have tried and its hard, but i can take advantage of good sales and order a lot so i won't have to do it so often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have tried and its hard, *but i can take advantage of good sales and order a lot so i won't have to do it so often.*



Yeah after 12-31, I know we'll be in Product Shopping Hibernation.  Tryna' use it up and getting ready for the Spring Regi. 

It's like when the Seasons Change you kinda' want to do a little something extra to re-fresh your Regi and introduce a coupla' new things.

I know I like a little Butta' in the Winter. So, I did stock up quite a bit on those.  We'll all Scale it down after the 1st of the year. I also like to have a little JBCO on hand too.


----------



## JerriBlank

Oooh I hope someone can help me.
I had to find an emergency dc today,because I couldnt get to any of my stores,and my entire stash was depleted. I decided to go to tj maxx,since I sometimes luck up and find some goodies. Well I picked up something called Miriam Quevedo Haircare Luxe Line Sublime Gold ," The Gold Mask." Long arse name, I know.lol. This stuff has my hair feeling so daggone silky! It was super thick,and didn't fall off my hand when I squeezed out a glob, turned it upside down and counted to sixty. I really like this,and am trying to find it online,for when I can't get it in the store anymore. 
 I can't find a website that is giving me a straight answer yet!! Most of the results are in multiple other languages,and I can't find it in the US.
Is anyone familiar with this line?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ladybeesrch said:


> Oooh I hope someone can help me.
> I had to find an emergency dc today,because I couldnt get to any of my stores,and my entire stash was depleted. I decided to go to tj maxx,since I sometimes luck up and find some goodies. Well I picked up something called *Miriam Quevedo Haircare Luxe Line Sublime Gold ," The Gold Mask." *Long arse name, I know.lol. *This stuff has my hair feeling so daggone silky! It was super thick,and didn't fall off my hand when I squeezed out a glob, turned it upside down and counted to sixty. *I really like this,and am trying to find it online,for when I can't get it in the store anymore.
> I can't find a website that is giving me a straight answer yet!! Most of the results are in multiple other languages,and I can't find it in the US.
> Is anyone familiar with this line?



Sounds Good.  Wish I could Help.  Never Heard of? Did you check Amazon?  

They usually have unusual "stuff" listed.  You may be able to read up on it there.

Lemme know what your Research reveals.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds Good.  Wish I could Help.  Never Heard of? Did you check Amazon?
> 
> They usually have unusual "stuff" listed.  You may be able to read up on it there.
> 
> Lemme know what your Research reveals.



Or even ebay, with tj maxx sometimes they carry discontinued products that you can't find anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Or even ebay, with tj maxx sometimes they carry discontinued products that you can't find anymore.*



True.  I thought about e-bay too.  

Glad it worked for you LadyB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got some Grow-Butta' or something from ButtersnBars.   

Hope I like it. It's for my _personal mini-growth aide challenge_.


----------



## Brownie518

I just started my hair and i just finished my MHC Molasses Hydrating. I love this as a prepoo. I gotta get some more  for the stash. I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to use some Bear Fruit Hair Ginger Macadamia conditioner...IDK. We'll see. 

I can't believe its December...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I just started my hair and i just finished my MHC Molasses Hydrating. I love this as a prepoo. I gotta get some more  for the stash. I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to use some Bear Fruit Hair Ginger Macadamia conditioner...IDK. We'll see.
> 
> *I can't believe its December.*..



I know and it was snowing here, i haven't looked outside in a while. Im not sleepy anymore so im up.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I was about to say...what you doin up?
 I just put my DC on. I decided to use Claudie's, since it was the last of my bottle of Deep Moisturizing. I had to add a little Normalizing to it to get good coverage. I have to check my stash and see if I have more of the Dee Moisturizing. That is my ish!! I might do a quick rinse and finish an Avocado & Silk.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, I know I'm sick when did not get up at 4AM even on off day. I'm feeling a little better.   

I need a little detail on how everyone using ingredienttodie for site, do you know the base of the vendor or name to find it? I want the Jasmine avacodo/silk and ultra shampoo?

I love ceramides it has made a different in my hair retaining mositure like Americka said.  I buy my ceramides oils (walnut, sunflower, seseme, grapeseed) from TJ max they have them in can seals with the olive oils bottles. Very cheap, and oils should go bad if sealed. I get kukui from Vitacost love it but will look for it cheaper from one of the mention site here.


----------



## Ese88

I'm about to order a full size bottle of hv moist 24/7 and a sample of the bee mine curly butter


----------



## Ltown

Charz and Robot are you decorating your nails with pictures or doing any nail arts?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Good morning gals...
I wake  up to some ABSOLUTE foolishness...

Anywho, last night used the BFH Deep Moisturizing Conditioner after I washed my hair. I put on a plastic bag and now I'm about to rinse it out. It felt promising going on... we'll see how it does when I go to wash it out.

ASIA products contacted me.. and said she will investigate on Monday about my hair products... I also contacted Steve Madden and they said that they would look into it as well. I hope they delivered it to one of my neighbors and that those people return it. 

Don't know why the UPS driver can't read. 

Got a busy day planned ahead.. gonna do some Xmas shopping outside of the computer.


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> Good morning gals...
> I wake up to some ABSOLUTE foolishness...
> 
> Anywho, last night used the BFH Deep Moisturizing Conditioner after I washed my hair. I put on a plastic bag and now I'm about to rinse it out. It felt promising going on... we'll see how it does when I go to wash it out.
> 
> ASIA products contacted me.. and said she will investigate on Monday about my hair products... I also contacted Steve Madden and they said that they would look into it as well. I hope they delivered it to one of my neighbors and that those people return it.
> 
> Don't know why the UPS driver can't read.
> 
> Got a busy day planned ahead.. gonna do some Xmas shopping outside of the computer.


 
I read the feeback on missy, since vendors sneaking peak around here. When will they learn!  The last fotki I reviewed mess my computer up so it does not make since for someone that LURKs not to pay attention and take notes they need to improve and upgrade their business if they want $$.   thanks for the post and enjoy your shopping!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz and Robot are you decorating your nails with pictures or doing any nail arts?




I love the konad nail art system.

The Konad Nail Art, Konad stamping Nail art, Nail Art Image plate, Nail art stamper, Foot Scrapper, nail Nipper, Nail Art, Nail Art Scrapper, Nail buffer, 4 Way Buffer, Konad, Konad USA, Konad Nail, konad Nail USA, USA, NY, NJ, CT, PA, MO, CA, PH

You can get it checker at other places. Try the nail forum for the promo codes.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I love the konad nail art system.
> 
> The Konad Nail Art, Konad stamping Nail art, Nail Art Image plate, Nail art stamper, Foot Scrapper, nail Nipper, Nail Art, Nail Art Scrapper, Nail buffer, 4 Way Buffer, Konad, Konad USA, Konad Nail, konad Nail USA, USA, NY, NJ, CT, PA, MO, CA, PH
> 
> You can get it checker at other places. Try the nail forum for the promo codes.


 
Oh i'm not looking to get it I have faux bundler just wondering if it works for you. I'm may sell mine since I don't use it.


----------



## bronzebomb

Rant/Vent

Online Vendors can kiss my ARSE after the new year!  I am not paying shipping (PERIOD).  Which basically means you need to give 30% if you want me to purchase.  

I really think I'm in love with qhemet biologics.  My hair is really soft and moisturized. OK...this maybe the only online vendor I purchase from.  I think I am narrowing it down.

I purchased the sample pack of Komaza Care Califia and I liked it.  However, if she does not offer a good deal in December and free shipping I'm gonna have to revisit them in 2012.

I will not live in excess in 2011.  My new motto:

*"Use it or Lose it!"*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Girlies!

I have my pot of Tea Brewing as we speak. I really want a Cup of Coffee but forgot to get Cream while at the Grocery.

Getting ready to rub some Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' in.

ITA: _Bronzie_.  Imma really scale back Hair Product buying in 2011.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Good Morning, I know I'm sick when did not get up at 4AM even on off day. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> I need a little detail on how everyone using ingredienttodie for site, do you know the base of the vendor or name to find it? I want the Jasmine avacodo/silk and ultra shampoo?
> 
> I love ceramides it has made a different in my hair retaining mositure like Americka said.  I buy my ceramides oils (walnut, sunflower, seseme, grapeseed) from TJ max they have them in can seals with the olive oils bottles. Very cheap, and oils should go bad if sealed. I get kukui from Vitacost love it but will look for it cheaper from one of the mention site here.


Ltown, Jasmine's nourishing poo is on ingredients to die for but the avocado and silk is on another site that i can't recall right now.


----------



## bronzebomb

T- Use it or Lose it!    I'm sure these products have expiration dates.  I am going to use it to completion before I purchase anything.

I have the most products from Oyin, Carol's Daughter and Qhemet Biologics ( so evidently I like these products the most)  I just purchased Miss Jessie's...this will be my "Style Products" not healthy hair Products.

AfroVeda fits in there somewhere...I just haven't decided where!!!

As for Bear Fruit Hair, Karen's Body Beautiful, SheScentit, HairVeda, Komaza Care, Koils by Nature, Njoi Creations, Tailijah Waijid (sp), Donna Marie, Bee Mine, Jane Carter Solutions, Darcy's Botanicals, Brown Butter Beauty, Black Onyx, Pretty Dimples, they all may go to wayside.  These products are all the same.  They claim to grow, smooth, defrizz, or detangle your hair.  What about good old water, Shea butter, aloe, avocado, banana, Egg & Mayo, honey, yogurt, henna, all for a fraction of the cost?

By 2012, I want to be able to chose from one line!  
_Right now only Oyin Handmade and Carol's Daughter meet the accesibility criteria._erplexed

Don't make me go back to Blue Magic, Pink Oil Moisturizer, and Cholesterol!


----------



## *fabulosity*

I hear y'all. I am thoroughly dismayed at these people.

I just finished doing my hair... Umm yeah.. that BFH stuff is nice.. I did an overnight DC with the Deep Moisturizing Pistachio conditioner... I didn't really care for the smell.. but it was NICE!!!... I will definitely be placing another order. 

Rinsed that out on super cold water...knowing I'm just getting over the flu and the hideous cough has came back... I can't be bed ridden for another 3 days. Anywho.. I looked to see if I got any leave ins from BFH.. and I didn't but I did get the Angel Creme Light Conditioner... and she has a leave in for this exact same stuff that she said the only difference was the proportions.

O M G. It was creamy.. creamier than the Pistachio DC.. so I used 1 squirt for each side of my head... it felt sooo nice.

My MHC stuff came too... all the milks look promising... I don't know why I got that Aloe Vera ($12) leave in as one of my free items.. I should've gotten the Afrikoko stuff.. 

T let me paypal you some $ for the Afrikoko stuff. The stuff I sent should be at your house today I think....

Yeah for online vendors.. they have hit an all time low in my book. I'm stocking and won't be rebuying from a lot of these places with shoddy customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After the Sale Season is over, I won't be buying much anyway.  

I'm good.  I'll just keep my current rotation system and KIM. 

Which includes making sure I don't have alot of the same types of products all open at the same time. 

Which means using up things to completion, before opening up something else.

I only plan to participate in Sales as they occur and if they're a great deal.


----------



## LushLox

I want to order some Jasmine's - her stuff looks FABULOUS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I hear y'all. I am thoroughly dismayed at these people.
> 
> I just finished doing my hair... Umm yeah.. that BFH stuff is nice.. I did an overnight DC with the Deep Moisturizing Pistachio conditioner... I didn't really care for the smell.. but it was NICE!!!... I will definitely be placing another order.
> 
> Rinsed that out on super cold water...knowing I'm just getting over the flu and the hideous cough has came back... I can't be bed ridden for another 3 days. Anywho.. *I looked to see if I got any leave ins from BFH.. and I didn't* but I did get the Angel Creme Light Conditioner... and she has a leave in for this exact same stuff that she said the only difference was the proportions.
> 
> O M G. It was creamy.. creamier than the Pistachio DC.. so I used 1 squirt for each side of my head... it felt sooo nice.
> 
> My MHC stuff came too... all the milks look promising... I don't know why I got that Aloe Vera ($12) leave in as one of my free items.. I should've gotten the Afrikoko stuff..
> 
> T let me paypal you some $ for the Afrikoko stuff. The stuff I sent should be at your house today I think....
> 
> Yeah for online vendors.. they have hit an all time low in my book. I'm stocking and won't be rebuying from a lot of these places with shoddy customer service.



That BFH Desert Drench L-I is suppose to be really good.

pm'ing you about the Afrikoko.


----------



## mkd

I have really tried to cut back on ordering online and I have done really well.  I am over paying shipping and over vendors acting like they can act crazy and still get our money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> *I want to order some Jasmine's - her stuff looks FABULOUS!*



I Love Them!  And I love the variety of Scents she Offers.

My Favs are the Avacado & Silk, the Babbasu Xtreme and the Hair Rebuilder.


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love Them!  And I love the variety of Scents she Offers.
> 
> My Favs are the Avacado & Silk, the Babbasu Xtreme and the Hair Rebuilder.



Thanks. I was just looking at the range, there are so many different products and fragrances, my head was spinning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> *Thanks. I was just looking at the range, there are so many different products and fragrances*, my head was spinning!



Tee: I've only purchased the Hair Stuff, but I know Brownie LOVES the Bath/Body Stuff.

I am currently using a Shea Butter Cream she sent me that is Fab.  I may venture into the Bath & Body Products at some point.

They smell wonderful.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I have really tried to cut back on ordering online and I have done really well. I am over paying shipping and over vendors acting like they can act crazy and still get our money.


 

Ok!!!
I hadn't until NOW... I could run to ulta to get some pureology purchase it use it.. wash rinse and repeat... I don't have to wait 3 years on a product or get e-cussed out for posting my opinion of the product..

And I'm not kissing these vendors butts either.. I have kept a lot of LOW PERFORMERS on the payroll and all that's about to end.

2011 is gonna be COLDER than 2010. FOR REAL.


----------



## *fabulosity*

CT.. the body stuff is amazing. Jasmine's also has really good customer service. My DH was ordering from her BY HIMSELF and I didn't even know. So that must say something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *.. I have kept a lot of LOW PERFORMERS on the payroll and all that's about to end.
> 
> 2011 is gonna be COLDER than 2010. FOR REAL.*



...................

Low Performers!

I will be making cuts in 2011 as well. 

Or, if not cuts, not really making significant purchases.

BJ will always get her monnneee strictly because of the price(s). 

The 3 year wait, is another story.


----------



## bronzebomb

So that Pistachio Cream is nice???  Hmmm...off to go check it out!  

I ordered that and the Desert Drench.  That's it for 2010 with Bear Fruit Hair.  I've got 5 conditioners total.  Let's see how they work.  I'm done...unless Komaza comes through...otherwise. 

Who is heading up the "No-buy" Challenge?  Charz or BeautyAddict1913(is that a Delta)?


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> So that Pistachio Cream is nice???  Hmmm...off to go check it out!
> 
> I ordered that and the Desert Drench.  That's it for 2010 with Bear Fruit Hair.  I've got 5 conditioners total.  Let's see how they work.  I'm done...unless Komaza comes through...otherwise.
> 
> Who is heading up the "No-buy" Challenge?  Charz or BeautyAddict1913(is that a Delta)?




Imma start a thread by COB today.


----------



## natura87

I stopped in Walmart and bought a hair bonnet and some sorta heat conditioning cap. Oh and the JFM straightening mist. I didnt need them but the bonnet and cap were less than 2 bucks and the JFM was 2.50. I was stuck in the aisle for awhile but I only bought those things. I've got to use up more stuff before I buy anymore hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chances are I will prolly make at least 1-2 BFH purchases before the End of Her Sale.  

I will also watch & see what Komaza is offering.


----------



## natura87

When it comes to buying online in 11 I already know what I like so I think/hope my purchases will be limited to tried and true companies. I intend to only purchase online from  Curlmart,Oyin, Qhemet, HV and maybe CBSS. Everything else isnt neccessary. I am going to stick with what I know and what works.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chances are I will prolly make at least 1-2 BFH purchases before the End of Her Sale.
> 
> I will also watch & see what Komaza is offering.


 

So T - Do you like BFH?  I missed your review.


----------



## natura87

Bear Fruit Hair looks good, but imma have to pass for now.


----------



## JerriBlank

Idaret & la, thanks for the suggestions ladies! Yeah I ended up checking both eBay and Amazon. No luck.
 I found her website,which was not coming up in the searches,and will put in an inquiry through there. The products just came out based on the English pages that I found,so I don't think it is discontinued as yet. For now I'll just make do with scouring my local tj maxx and marshall's for them. I should be able to round up a few! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Charz

No buy challenge 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12322934#post12322934


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Just had to pop in and see what ya'll had going on in here.  I'm in Las Vegas for the weekend.

I put my hair in mini twists since I'll be traveling for a week and I don't check luggage.  If it can't fit in the 3oz containers it doesn't go.  It took me like  6hours to do the twists on nearly dry hair.  I will probably have to keep retouching the front ones but they are holding up well.  

I may pop in a few more times over the week if I get some time.  talk with you ladies soon.


----------



## SimJam

OK Im suppsed to be cleaning my Apt this morninrg and ended up in this thread ... which is the spawn of the debbil

goodbye ladies

*** stares into pic as I hide credit card and try to forget paypal log in ***


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> So T - Do you like BFH?  *I missed your review*.



I Think I did leave my Review early on of what I found so far.

I said I would probably use these mainly for Co-Washing conditioners due to the Consistency of the products.

I also said I expected them to be in Jars instead of Bottles since they are labeled _Deep Conditioners_ but found them not to be as thick as I prefer my Deep Conditioners to be.

I said the shipping was very fast and the value (with the 20% discount until the End of the Year) is a great deal.

With that being said, I will make a couple more BFH Purchases while they are on sale since I mainly co-wash and use shampoo on a very limited basis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> OK Im suppsed to be cleaning my Apt this morninrg and ended up in this thread ... which is the spawn of the debbil
> 
> goodbye ladies
> 
> *** stares into pic as I hide credit card and try to forget paypal log in ***



Girl STOP!

No You didn't post a halogram


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I may pop in a few more times over the week if I get some time.  talk with you ladies soon.




Safe Travels Vonnie!

You stay on the Road


----------



## Ltown

Charz, you are hitler in that no buy thread! I'm lurk and laugh lmao when you kick folks out for not following the rules.  

Mkd, how did your rollerset come out? 

I'm drugging this cold out right now, never get sick but every 2-3 years and can't stand to be sitting still. I just took some nightquil cap so feeling sleepy all holler back later. 

Vonnie have fun!


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning Ladies!

I gave up on online vendors a while ago.  I ordered the almond glaze a while ago from Bj and rediscovered it in my stash.  I can't deal with waiting. I want some qhemet stuff but that will have to wait.  I wish I could elucence in my area but it has been a no go.  I can't complain I ordered enough to last for 2 years, lol. I bought a 1/2 gallon of the con in 2008, I am just finishing it.  I don't have any poos from them left.  
My next line to try will be goldwell.  I have my list together.  Has anyone been to trade secret lately? Are they having there sale?  
I am under the dryer, just got a touch up.  I only made it to 9 weeks post.  I couldn't fight the new growth anymore. This alter ego shea butter relaxer is great! I scratches all day yesterday and not one burn.  
I think I am only buying gifts for the kids this year.  And maybe my momma if she act right.  Anyone have an idea what 14 year old boys like?  Aight I'm out!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Safe Travels Vonnie!
> 
> You stay on the Road



Thanks T.

My most expensive vice has been traveling then hair care.  I hadn't taken a vacay since 2008 due to school so I've been making up for it this year.  Visiting people I haven't seen in years. 

Question for you T.  You said BFH deep condish are more cowash. Do u think they would work for DCing ingredient-wise? They look so good but its disappointing that they are thinner than normal DCs


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> Charz and Robot are you decorating your nails with pictures or doing any nail arts?



no, but i plan to get a konad for christmas!


----------



## La Colocha

Afternoon ladies, stirring around late today. Its as cold as it wants to be outside lawd. Going to wash my hair later i promise ( crosses colochas) lmao. I don't have my whole list ready of online vendors that i will deal with next year but the few that i know i will is curlmart because i can do a bulk order and hv because bj will get her money (love ya bj) and has really impressed me with the sales this year, and even though there were issues on cyber monday she still gave the option for people to order who wanted to. Her prices are already good and she showed out with the fall madness sale. People don't have a lot of money to burn and her company is easy on the pockets and the products are good. As i try my new products i will determine who buy from going into next year. And shot out to let's call her meagan at the health food store on falls ave for providing the oils i need and offering to cater to me if there is something she doesn't carry. Ok im done.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Back from the part I of ??? how every many Xmas shopping trips. I got my friends kids' stuff taken care of.. and when I got back there were goodies!!!!

Oyin came
SSI came
CG came

I mean that's like awesome to have delivery of like all my BF hair stuff within a week? Fantastic. Because I doubt I'll be doing this next year.

I was just thinking if I could go with a whole line just cold turkey... it would have to be Shescentit. I can use her products for curly hair or straight hair. I like her bottles and packaging is always on point... I love the new applicator tips she has for the jojoba serum..... can't wait to revisit the avocado conditioner and try the green tea and hibiscus. 

I want to do my hair again.... but I just did it and it feels AWESOME. I didn't use any gel or anything for my edges.. just the Angel Creme conditioner as a leave in and sealed with Darcy's cherry kernel oil... 

I'll have to check out the Dew tomorrow.

Vonnie, the DC I have from BFH (Pistachio) is thick.. it's not crazy thick.. but it's thick enough... and it works fast.. I wanted to give it a good thorough try so I applied it to my hair in sections. Very nice job indeed. 

I am swimming in hurr products over here.... once we get As I am figured out.. I will be happy (er). 

Oh I also got a tangle teazer from sally's... so I'll let you guys know how that goes.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> I hear y'all. I am thoroughly dismayed at these people.
> 
> I just finished doing my hair... Umm yeah.. that BFH stuff is nice.. I did an overnight DC with the Deep Moisturizing Pistachio conditioner... I didn't really care for the smell.. but it was NICE!!!... I will definitely be placing another order.



 I put a little of the BFH Ginger Macadamia on my hair for about 5 minutes after my DC and i think I'm gonna like that stuff! It was thicker than I thought it would be and felt good going on and rinsing off. I'm gonna do a full out DC with it on my next wash. I wonder if my order shipped....


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ok seriously.. they closed the thread? 
Word LHCF????

Sideeye.

I am going on permanent HIATUS.

This is foolishness. I could see "moved" to the Vendor forum.. but closed?

Seriously.. am I being punked?

Let me go ahead on because I have some choice words for people. 

I get attacked and post my experience and am mature about it.. and my thread gets closed? Maybe this was an inside job. 

Either way.. I'm sorry ladies that hit me the wrong way. I won't be renewing whenever the time comes. Those that want to keep in contact with me can PM me and I'll send my email address.


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't see anything in there to warrant closing that thread.


----------



## mkd

Ltown,

My rollerset came out great.  I am thinking I will do them once a week for the winter and at my midweek wash, I will wear twist outs.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> I didn't see anything in there to warrant closing that thread.


 
Seriously. Maybe somebody... whoever put C$ onto my comments in this thread asked them to close it. It is all very suspect.

I'm okay with it. I am about 80% to my goal of being WL and I have an EXCESS of hair products.. I learned what I need to know about what works for my hair... I'm good.

What surprises me is that I will see foolishness allowed for DAYS and WEEKS and MONTHS of threads that I think should get the clank... that seem inappropriate. But oh well.


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry fab, that is messed up. I will email you when i finish my project, way too many eyes to discuss what but we will all talk again.


----------



## La Colocha

mk  pming you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't believe the Claudie Thread was locked either and yes....it coulda' been moved. 

That's too bad, because again, we are Grown Women and can choose to spend our money any place and with whom we choose. 

And express our opinion. 

Vendors have really been showing out lately.  And that's all Imma say about that.  erplexed  Just Clowin'.

I got some Treats today!

My _Boo-Boo Drops_ Came
SSI Okra Reconstructor
And a Great Package of DB's from The Oh So Fabulous One.

So, it was a good day package wise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Question for you T.  You said BFH deep condish are more cowash. Do u think they would work for DCing ingredient-wise?* They look so good but its disappointing that they are thinner than normal DCs



It appears to be a little 'thinner' than I would _personally prefer_, but Brownie & Fab both DC'ed with it and thought it was fine.  

They are being sold as DC'ers and the ingredients are great.  

I will probably use it to Co-Wash with tho'.


----------



## chebaby

Hi ladies
I see I missed out on some things  now I. Feel lost.


----------



## Ltown

I'm awake for a minute until the next dosage.  Fab, sorry to hear them closed the thread it makes you wonder about our conversations how it's being monitor.  This is why folks are leaving and going to twitter and facebook where you are not punish and can post whatever you want for free!!

I hate shea butter for my hair and love things with aloe vera. Charz kckt has aloe vera is that better for your hair? 

Shay been gone for a while miss her post but lucky her she not caught up in the PJ!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't believe the Claudie Thread was locked either and yes....it coulda' been moved.
> 
> That's too bad, because again, we are Grown Women and can choose to spend our money any place and with whom we choose.
> 
> And express our opinion.
> 
> Vendors have really been showing out lately.  And that's all Imma say about that.  erplexed  Just Clowin'.
> 
> I got some Treats today!
> 
> My _Boo-Boo Drops_ Came
> SSI Okra Reconstructor
> And a Great Package of DB's from The Oh So Fabulous One.
> 
> So, it was a good day package wise.



Aww my doo doo drops didn't come maybe monday.


----------



## chebaby

FAB noooooooo!!!! Don't go. (cries softly) all the good ones go


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I'm awake for a minute until the next dosage.  Fab, sorry to hear them closed the thread it makes you wonder about our conversations how it's being monitor.*  This is why folks are leaving and going to twitter and facebook where you are not punish and can post whatever you want for free!!*
> 
> I hate shea butter for my hair and love things with aloe vera. Charz kckt has aloe vera is that better for your hair?
> 
> Shay been gone for a while miss her post but lucky her she not caught up in the PJ!



I don't have any of these but the idea of it is sounding better and better.


----------



## chebaby

T, I'm trying to pm you but this stupid iPhone won't let me. I wanted to thank you for the package. I rubbed in the gtb right away lol


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> It appears to be a little 'thinner' than I would _personally prefer_, but Brownie & Fab both DC'ed with it and thought it was fine.
> 
> They are being sold as DC'ers and the ingredients are great.
> 
> I will probably use it to Co-Wash with tho'.


 

You know I'm a novice!  LOL, I thought they were pretty thick.  

I just henna'd and my dog likes the taste...I hope he doesn'g get sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Aww my doo doo drops didn't come maybe monday.



Girl....them Boo-Boo Drops came in a $4.95 Flat Rate Box after they....

Nvrmnd.
 

And Che is right.  It smells exactly like BSP


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> You know I'm a novice!  LOL, I thought they were pretty thick.
> 
> I just henna'd and my dog likes the taste...I hope he doesn'g get sick.



It's just _my Personal Preference._  I just like Jarr-ed Deep Conditioners. 

I like it nice & thick and something to put your hand in and scoop out instead of squeeze out of a Bottle.

The test for me would be under a Steamer.  If it drips, it's too thin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, I'm trying to pm you but this stupid iPhone won't let me. I wanted to thank you for the package. I rubbed in the gtb right away lol*



Great! Glad it Arrived.

Hope you like it....it's the Bizness.


----------



## bronzebomb

can i use heat to speed up the henna process?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *can i use heat to speed up the henna process?*



I've never tried it.  Pompous might be able to help you with this one.  

I normally sit & wait it out.erplexed

Are you going for Color or Conditioning?


----------



## bronzebomb

conditioning?  It's been 15 minutes and it's already getting on my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> conditioning?  *It's been 15 minutes* and it's already getting on my nerves.



15 minutes?????.............BAAAWWAAHHHAAA.........

Girl, Leave that Stuff Alone.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

I wanna join b/c it looks like ya'll are having fun up in here!

PJ? kinda... but i mostly buy only on Thanksgiving & Christmas holidays.... but i stock up (abundantly)
i have only 1 staple KCKT ...... 
but i buy huge amounts then go on a year's hiatus!  i blame charz reviews (youtube) for many of my buys:-/.... but before my lhcf days

great atmosphere & vibe in here ladies!  inspiring


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey ladies! I havent finished anything in a while. I took my oyin products to the salon today and my stylist really likes using them. Im still transitioning and I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I wanna join b/c it looks like ya'll are having fun up in here!
> 
> great atmosphere & vibe in here ladies!  inspiring



We're a Thread of Natural, Transitioning and Relaxed and we totally Support each others Hair Goals.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm here at work, wishing I was home. A cold front came in and it is brick outside right now. 

So, I was thinking about my year in hair. How did everyone do with any hair goals they had for the year? I wanted to maintain my health and thickness, and especially to keep my ends healthy. I didn't worry too much about the length.  I had cut to just past shoulder length in the spring and its back to just about BSL now. I think my front edges are still a bit thinner than everything else (and they always are) but other than that, seems good.


----------



## La Colocha

Im about to get started on this head i guess, its getting later so. Won't be using up anything this week, maybe next week.


----------



## bronzebomb

45 minutes...and the Henna is out!  I couldn't stand the smell.  Maybe I need to do the Henna in the early part of the day.  I know I won't be able to sleep in it.  I'll try it again after Christmas when I'm in Atlanta visiting my sister.


----------



## SimJam

Hi ladies, now that I think I have contl over my fingers --all the talk abt prods that I wanted to try was getting them itchy, but my credit card slapped me on the knuckles when I tried to use it so I left it alone 

I;ve bought enough products during BF sales to last at least 1 year (Oyin, Qhemet and Darcys Botanicals) all of which have been shipped, except for the Darcys) So I'll be working through them during the year. 

Actually this is my first venture into handmade/crafted hair products so Im uber excited to try all of them


----------



## LushLox

Next year will be a year of henna for me, I'm going to try and commit to it wholeheartedly.


----------



## rosalindb

Cream Tee said:


> Next year will be a year of henna for me, I'm going to try and commit to it wholeheartedly.


Where did you get your henna from? This and Indigo has been on my list of things to try for ages


----------



## LushLox

rosalindb said:


> Where did you get your henna from? This and Indigo has been on my list of things to try for ages



I got mine from Henna Boy, Henna Boy Ltd - Natural Henna For Hair, Indigo, Amla, Cassia Obovata and more....


----------



## Charz

Guys this from Sephora is the bomb! And you only need a little bit and it is so big! I smell so good and I am so soft!

Sephora: SEPHORA COLLECTION BODY Super Supreme Body Butter: Body Lotions & Creams


----------



## bronzebomb

If I don't need anything, why am I looking to buy something?


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, last night wash session was a mess. I threw that bb moisturizer away because it was built up on my scalp and hair. I had to use dawn to get it out, no joke. First i did my dr. bronners conditioner wash, my hair felt nasty and gunky, then i washed with elucence clarifying shampoo, when i got down to half the bottle trying to get this stuff out, i got the dawn out. Lawd what a hot tangled mess. I dc'd with suave, aohc, softning serum and some of dh avocado butter. Said a hail mary that my hair wouldn't fall out and left it in most of the night. When i rinsed my hair it was clean and soft, thank goodness, then i braided with ghee, sealed with avocado butter and used softning serum on my ends. Will be getting a small jar of avocado butter of my own because i forgot how much i loved this stuff. Being a pj sometimes you forget it what really works.


I only used up my scalp spritz which really doesn't count because i make it. I will be making another batch and getting some herbs to steep and add for more benefit sorry so long.


----------



## La Colocha

Where do you guys get your butters from again? Im not dealing with tns this year and i need a place that sells small sizes also.


----------



## SimJam

last year I got shea and mango butters from shea n more, been using the shea butter but actually havnt tried the mango butter yet.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Where do you guys get your butters from again? Im not dealing with tns this year and i need a place that sells small sizes also.


 
La I've brought from all of these and so far the texture of camden butter has been better. I buy from whomever has sale.
Camden
Texas natural
Butter n bars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies....That was an unexpected Site Crash last night. 

I was in the middle of this long post (which ya'll prolly didn't want to read anyway).

Glad things are back up today.  Continuing with M/N. Will pick up another Tube next time I'm at the Grocers.

Still using my Njoi Healthy Hair Butta'  Ordered an 8 ounce Jar which should last a while.

Planning out my next wash day.  Time for me to break out a Jar of Sitrinillah


----------



## Ltown

I'm still fighting this cold bug drinking some theraflu now. No hair today!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La I've brought from all of these and so far the texture of camden butter has been better. I buy from whomever has sale.
> Camden
> Texas natural
> Butter n bars



Thank l i will try camden, i think fab got me some av butter from them and it was really nice. Fnwl is too hard and texas natural come to find out a lot of their butters are refined and i don't want to deal with fedex, throwing my boxes at the door, i might shoot their tires out, lmao.

I hope you feel better, i woke up feeling yucky too this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank l i will try camden, i think fab got me some av butter from them and it was really nice. Fnwl is too hard and texas natural come to find out a lot of their butters are refined and i don't want to deal with fedex, throwing my boxes at the door, i might shoot their tires out, lmao.
> 
> I hope you feel better, i woke up feeling yucky too this morning.


 
Speaking of Buttas'

I did buy some Acai Butter last night from Wholesalesuppliesplus.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Buttas'
> 
> I did buy some Acai Butter last night from Wholesalesuppliesplus.



I was going to buy something toobut i changed my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am stuck in this Thread.....

What's going on with this Crazy Site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I was going to buy something toobut i changed my mind.


 
I know Girl.  Retailation for the site being down!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am stuck in this Thread.....
> 
> What's going on with this Crazy Site?



Me too, every time i try to get out, the maintenance page comes back up.


----------



## La Colocha

We'll i guess their like, yall like being in here yall gone stay in here lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> We'll i guess their like, *yall like being in here yall gone stay in here lmao.*


 


Girl....I thought the exact same thing.


_Sent from my fangers tryin' to change the thread_


----------



## La Colocha

My wish list for december.

avocado butter
avocado oil
sunflower oil
2 whipped creams
16oz doo doo drops(maybe)
sm shampoo
sm conditoner
sm mask

This is it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> My wish list for december.
> 
> avocado butter
> avocado oil
> sunflower oil
> *2 whipped creams*
> 16oz doo doo drops(maybe)
> sm shampoo
> sm conditoner
> sm mask
> 
> This is it.


 
From who?  BJ?

Lemme See:

BBD Stretch _*prolly won't get it tho' $*_
DRC 28 _*prolly won't get it either $*_ 
Alfaparf Rigen --will definitely get
*Affirm 5n1
*Affirm Fortifying
*Affirm Sustenance
*May wait until Spring on the Affirm Stuff
Anything on Sale:  i.e. BFH, Komaza etc.......


----------



## Day36

hey ladies, 
im taking a break from exam prep. i see yall been in here cutting up. T, i got the gtb and acai last week as a part of my haul. I like how soft they are. I made a shea mix with some oils (idremember which ones ), prob almond, mac, and one more. My skin loooves it. I also made a moisturizer/sealer (idk  ) with shea butta and rice bran oil. My hair is loving it thus far. 
Last night, I did a dc with coconut milk, banana strawberrry baby food, nutrine garlic condish, and a tablespoon of an old dc mix (almond butta, aphogee 2 min and idk lol). Man, i think this may be my answer to frizzies. we'll see when i undo my hair today...or tomorrow  It was watery and messy though. Id be willing to do it every once in a while though.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just want Komaza Care.  But that shipping is re-damn-dick-q-lus!    What is DRC 28?  y'all Junkies tried it yet?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> From who?  BJ?
> 
> Lemme See:
> 
> BBD Stretch _*prolly won't get it tho' $*_
> DRC 28 _*prolly won't get it either $*_
> Alfaparf Rigen --will definitely get
> *Affirm 5n1
> *Affirm Fortifying
> *Affirm Sustenance
> *May wait until Spring on the Affirm Stuff
> Anything on Sale:  i.e. BFH, Komaza etc.......




Hey day,  yes girl bj gone get her money love it.


----------



## Day36

bronzebomb said:


> I just want Komaza Care.  But that shipping is re-damn-dick-q-lus!    What is DRC 28?  y'all Junkies tried it yet?



Hey bronze, iirc, drc-28 is a reconstructor. great protein. Charz uses and loves it. a bit pricey, but worth it (as charz would say )


----------



## Day36

La, you know, I think her whipped cream is a base. i *think* it may be the hair condish on wholesaleplus with some things added. i think. i know the moist 24/7 is. i wanna buy it but you gotta boil it (its like condish flakes i believe. lol)


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> La, you know, I think her whipped cream is a base. i *think* it may be the hair condish on wholesaleplus with some things added. i think. i know the moist 24/7 is. i wanna buy it but you gotta boil it (its like condish flakes i believe. lol)



Girl im not boiling nothing but some water for my raman noodles. I don't mind buying it because she doesn't want my first born for the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> hey ladies,
> im taking a break from exam prep. i see yall been in here cutting up. *T, i got the gtb and acai last week as a part of my haul. I like how soft they are. *


 
Good to know.  Thanks Day!  I was wondering if the Acai was as nice as the GTB and the Horsetail Butta'



bronzebomb said:


> *I just want Komaza Care. But that shipping is re-damn-dick-q-lus! What is DRC 28? y'all Junkies tried it yet?*


 
Komaza said they were/are having a Sale in December Uh....it is December?

Day is right.  It's a Protein/Reconstructive Treatment.  I found it for about $52.00 w/o shipping.

I did pick up Dudley Hair Rebuilder and Dudley Cream Protein, so these will hafta' do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl im not boiling nothing but some water for my raman noodles. I don't mind buying it because she doesn't want my first born for the products.*


 
Chile.....Me either *Boilin' Up Corn Flakes and Carryin' On

Yeah, I'll give BJ dat' Monnneee cause she know how to take it!

She know how to get PAID.....


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone.
last night curiosity got to me and i flat ironed the back section of my hair. luckily it reverted but i realize my hair is where it was before i bc'd. 
i was thinking about doing a twist out for the party on friday but itbe just my luck it dont turn out right. then i thought shoot imma do my trusty wash and go but, we wanna get our make up done so that wont work because how will i hop in the shower with a full face of makeup? and i never wash and go to work unless its a puff.
so the only thing i can do that is predictable is rollerset.

so today i am going to do a 2 step aphogee, a quick condition with oyin hh and then twist my hair for the week. thursday after work i will cleanse with curl junkie cleansing conditioner and then a 30 minute condition with the new repair me. i will use salys gvp redken anti snap leave in and 2 heat protectors (dont judge me) then i will rollerset and flat iron the roots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Komaza.....I have several Hair Lotions sitting in my Cyber Cart.  

That Sale is Gone Hafta' be good tho' to off-set those crazy Shipping Prices.

If not....Imma Roll On....

I ain't durin' it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so today i am going to do a 2 step aphogee, a quick condition with oyin hh and then twist my hair for the week. *thursday after work i will cleanse with curl junkie cleansing conditioner and then a 30 minute condition with the new repair me. i will use salys gvp redken anti snap leave in and 2 heat protectors (dont judge me) then i will rollerset and flat iron the roots.*


 
Sounds like a good strategy Che.  I'm sure it's going to turn out very nice


----------



## bronzebomb

i might have to stick with aphoghee!


----------



## robot.

bee mine has really fast shipping! it arrived within two days, and the 2 oz samples are very generous! i love that the moisturizers don't have humectants!


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> bee mine has really fast shipping! it arrived within two days, and the 2 oz samples are very generous! i love that the moisturizers don't have humectants!



What did you get robo? I wanted to try the be loved? hair and scalp moisturizer but i don't know if its a lotion or oil.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> What did you get robo? I wanted to try the be loved? hair and scalp moisturizer but i don't know if its a lotion or oil.



the avocado condish and beeutiful dc. i also got the curly butter, deja hair milk, and balancing moisturizer.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> the avocado condish and beeutiful dc. i also got the curly butter, deja hair milk, and balancing moisturizer.



You got everythang but what i need to know about lmao. I think you will like the hair milk and lucious together. Haven't tried the other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeeMine is a Great Line.  I Love the Luscious(of course) and I also like the DC'er.  (prolly won't purchase it tho')erplexed

For whatever reason, it doesn't jump out and grab me when I think about ordering/re-ordering stuff.  I don't know why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sent Bear Fruit a 'friendly reminder' questioning the status of my order?erplexed  

They prolly got slammed with BF and their continued Sale Offer, I Understands All That, but I want my Stuff!


----------



## bronzebomb

i love bee mine shampoo bars...i can't mess with them serums!


----------



## chebaby

i should straighten my hair today to get it out the way. and then sunday i can just put those huge fat flexi rods in it on thursday night to get more body. we will see. im just trying to do this the easiest way possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ButtersnBars 15% Until December 15th.  Code: Winter15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> i love bee mine shampoo bars...*i can't mess with them serums!*



I have a bottle of that to use up too. Can't stand the smell(too fruity-strong).  

May hafta' mix it with something else to try to get rid of it.


----------



## Ltown

I can't access the first thread but can others what up?  Well I'm follow Fab and be on hiatus too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I can't access the first thread but can others what up?  Well I'm follow Fab and be on hiatus too!



It took some moves for me to get up in here.

I don't know what's going on with this Site anymore half the time.

re:  Fab.  She just can't go out like that. 

She has to think about the rest of us.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a bottle of that to use up too. Can't stand the smell(too fruity-strong).
> 
> May hafta' mix it with something else to try to get rid of it.



I guess my mini-growth aides challenge was right on time.  

I have so many things like that, that I need to use up. I will do this personal challenge until June (or until I put a Huge dent in some of the G.A.'s I've accumulated).


----------



## bronzebomb

i threw mine away...i didn't now I was allergic to sulfur.  (That smell is funky!)

I'mma need some help.  I think I may have to wear wigs until the softness snaps back in my hair.  Those Spring Twists for 6 weeks messed me up.  Maybe the best protective style for me is a wig!


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> i threw mine away...i didn't now I was allergic to sulfur.  (That smell is funky!)
> 
> I'mma need some help.  I think I may have to wear wigs until the softness snaps back in my hair.  Those Spring Twists for 6 weeks messed me up.  Maybe the best protective style for me is a wig!




wait were those spring twists with hair added?


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> wait were those spring twists with hair added?


 

yes.  I tried to keep them longer.  I was going to re-do the front.  But My hair had wrapped around the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> i threw mine away...i didn't now I was allergic to sulfur.  *(That smell is funky!)*



Yeah it is pretty STANK! 

But Imma use it up somehow.

Yeah, a Wig works great.  It still allows you to get to your hair and handle your business

_*goes to pull out bottle of beemine serum to put into rotation*_


----------



## bronzebomb

I might have to break down and purchase that GTB...but I want that scent too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I might have to break down and purchase that GTB...*but I want that scent too!



Which one Hairveda's?  Or the one from Wholesalesuppliers (which is also HV's?_*quiet as it's kept*_)


----------



## bronzebomb

I want the Wholesalesuppliers with the HV scent!  I'm addicted to it!

I used that Whipped Cream Ends Hydration, Shea Moisture and Afro Detangler after I did my 45 minute henna.  I really liked this combo.  Beleive it or not that Afro Detangler smoothed my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I want the Wholesalesuppliers with the HV scent!  I'm addicted to it!*



You can add a scented oil to it and make it smell good (because it is _fragrance-free_).


----------



## Ltown

I can access all other begining thread except this one So why the block I can't view anything but past or comment on the beginning. Well I guess I've been booted!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking this M/N Serum/Exlir Combo and HHB w/MSM. 

Will keep this up for another week and then switch to something else.  Maybe my G.A. Mixture?


----------



## Ltown

Well T, maybe I'll take my sick booty to bed and check you all out tomorrow. I thought they fix things around here. It went down yesterday for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Well T, maybe I'll take my sick booty to bed and check you all out tomorrow. *I thought they fix things around here. It went down yesterday for a minute.



Girl......I sure Hope Your Sick Booty Feel Better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

How is errrbody using the Dew Drops?erplexed

Wet Hair, Dry Hair, Daily Moisturizer?


----------



## bronzebomb

T- I'm using it as a leave in.  For some reason, I think aloe makes my hair frizzy.  It doesn't make it hard so, I'm guessing it must be a porosity issue.  I need to research this a bit.  I may have to alter my twisting regimen.  I like for my twists to look freshly done...not old.

Hmm, I just read Afroveda's ingredients and it has aloe leaf juice in it...and my hair likes this...I don't know.  But it's always a aloe based product that makes it bushy


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd this is crazy, i had to slip in here like whoodini, i went in through the makeup forum and got in here through today's new posts. Wow forgot what i came in here to post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lawd this is crazy, i had to slip in here like whoodini, i went in through the makeup forum and got in here through today's new posts. Wow forgot what i came in here to post.*



Girl.....Don't even start on this _"In the Back Do' Out the Front Do'"_ way to get up in this piece. 

Where Ya'll Cousin? 

I talked to Fab....She is  the Dew Drops and is eyeballing the 16 ounce!


----------



## Ltown

test!!!!!!!!!!! This is the only way I can get to this point, crazy!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....Don't even start on this _"In the Back Do' Out the Front Do'"_ way to get up in this piece.
> 
> Where Ya'll Cousin?
> 
> I talked to Fab....She is  the Dew Drops and is eyeballing the 16 ounce!



I hope the doo doo drops plop on  my door step soon along with my kbn so i can get this stuff tried out and put my order in before christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hope the doo doo drops plop on  my door step soon along *with my kbn so i can get this stuff tried out and put my order in before christmas.



You prolly get your Boo-Boo Drops tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still waiting on:

Christine Gant
KBB
BFH
Jasmine
_*Claudie*_
Njoi
Hairveda!

La Colocha -- who the debil is KBN?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You prolly get your Boo-Boo Drops tomorrow.



Lmao, hopefully. And kbn is koils by nature. I ordered 2 butters from her. I heard she takes her time with it but she gets it right so im not complaining.


----------



## Charz

This dryer is as hott like the perm on the back of your neck, left it too long now you got cabbage patch, silky.

I love outkast


----------



## mkd

I have been blocked from the site all day.  What is that about?


----------



## Ltown

T, you still waiting on stuff I guess you are not in the no buy I'm not buy less but I'm not doing bad at all. Did not order BF and I'm going to use up first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, hopefully. *And kbn is koils by nature. I ordered 2 butters from her.* I heard she takes her time with it but she gets it right so im not complaining.



Oh.....I've never looked at that Line

Imma stop while I'm ahead. I just ordered a Pound of Acai Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, you still waiting on stuff* I guess you are not in the no buy I'm not buy less but I'm not doing bad at all. Did not order BF and I'm going to use up first.



Yeah Girl. 

Alot of my Stuff still hasn't shipped.

My Bear Fruit Hair*I sent them an e-mail haven't heard back from them yet*
Christine Gant
Hairveda *of course*
KBB 
Claudie (should be here tomorrow)
Jasmine (should be here sometime this week).
As I Am Naturally *just ordered*
Njoi *just ordered*
Wholesalesupplies *just ordered*

I won't be buying after the holidays anyway unless it is this Affirm stuff Brownie suggested I try.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> This dryer is as hott like the perm on the back of your neck, left it too long now you got cabbage patch, silky.
> 
> *I love outkas*t


Me too Charz, I have been loving them since I was 16.  Andre 3000 is sooo sessy to me.


----------



## Ltown

Ok, I seem to keep getting the server problem when I try to get to the beginning of the thread so ignore me if I repeat. 

Ok T, wow nothing yet some you knew would take longer.


----------



## Brownie518

I ordered some of that Acai butter last week, too. And a base for a moisturizer. Plus a few fragrance oils to add to them. I can't wait to get them. 

Really, does anyone know what is going on with the site???


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I ordered some of that Acai butter last week, too. And a base for a moisturizer. Plus a few fragrance oils to add to them. I can't wait to get them.
> 
> Really, does anyone know what is going on with the site???



I don't know  but the only way i can get around is new posts.


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, T, you here?? Check your email.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Sample of Ms. Bhree.  I have 2 Full Sized Back-Ups.


----------



## Americka

Used up a jar of Tropical Strawberry Dominican DC. Will not repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, T, you here?? *Check your email*.....



Answered!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did Ya'll See the 3 to Try for $20.95 That Bear Fruit Hair is Offering?

It sounds like a Great Deal.  3 Full  Sized Products for $20.95


----------



## chebaby

im sitting under the dryer with the 2 step aphogee treatment. i think i messed up because i applied it to wet hair because i forgot to towel dry, but i dont think its a big deal.

after theis i will rollerset.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Ya'll See the 3 to Try for $20.95 That Bear Fruit Hair is Offering?
> 
> It sounds like a Great Deal. 3 Full Sized Products for $20.95


 

I should'a waited!  I just purchased 2 conditioners yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Ya'll See the 3 to Try for $20.95 That Bear Fruit Hair is Offering?
> 
> It sounds like a Great Deal.  3 Full  Sized Products for $20.95



I'm on the site now look and I don't see that???????

ETA - found it. T, which one are you getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I should'a waited!  I just purchased 2 conditioners yesterday.



That's a Great Deal for a Leave-In a DC'er and a Masque!


----------



## chebaby

this dryer is HOT wth man lol. has it been that long since i been under one???
anyway i cant wait to rinse this sticky crap out  i think i have one more use out of this aphogee bottle and then i will move on to try the hard core treatment from nexxus.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a Great Deal for a Leave-In a DC'er and a Masque!


 
Nope, I'm good!  T- you are a mess! such a product pusha 

I need to get Zuri Big Mama Wigs, cuz this wig I just purchased is squeezing my head.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks t, but ill pass on the bf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm on the site now look and I don't see that???????
> 
> ETA - found it. _T, which one are you getting?_



*cough* How You Know I'm Getting One?

Shea & Mango 

Don't forget the Discount Code--- It works!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* *How You Know I'm Getting One?*
> 
> Shea & Mango
> 
> Don't forget the Discount Code--- It works!



I'm going to assume the bolded was rhetorical....
The Shea Mango package looks nice.


----------



## bronzebomb

T- what's this?  the tenth order!  Girl I love you, ain't no shame in your game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to assume the bolded was rhetorical....*
> The Shea Mango package looks nice.



Can't get Nuthin' Ova' On Your Girls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> T- what's this?  the tenth order!  Girl I love you, ain't no shame in your game!



I figure I prolly would notpay full price without the 20% discount. 

Once that ends, I don't really see myself buying those _skinny bottles_ on a regular, so I might as well take advantage of them while they're on Sale.erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

I hope she uses up her supply of those bottles and changes!  I like the line.  I think the line is nice.  Once your hair is healthy, "good" condtioners last a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I hope she uses up her supply of those bottles and changes!  I like the line.  I think the line is nice. * Once your hair is healthy, "good" condtioners last a long time.



HV & _others_ offer 16 ounces of product for a decent price(especially when they have a Sale). 

So, I don't see myself ordering on a regular.  That's why I am taking advantage of the Sale now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*Where'd errrbody go?*_


----------



## Americka

I'm still here...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I'm still here...



Good!


----------



## Americka

I'm sitting here with egg/conditioner treatment in my hair. I shampooed with Tresemme Smooth and Silky - way too stripping. I will not repurchase once I've finished it off. 

So how are you liking your recent purchases?


----------



## Brownie518

I'm at work, of course. Had to run out for a second...I am really tired right now, too. I need a vacation day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *So how are you liking your recent purchases?*



I like the fact that they were on Sale.

I haven't tried _most _of them.  Not sure when I'll get around to the Oyin Dew Drops or MHC Afrikoko Lotion.  

I love the GTB & the Horsetail Butter tho'. Pretty sure I'll love the Acai. I love Njoi's Acai Butter Pomade, but she added something to make it smell wonderful. 

It smells soooooo good.  Also HV Acai Berry Conditioner smells really good too.

I just got the SSI yesterday, so I haven't tried that either. Waiting on HV, Claudie, Jasmine (which are all repurchases).

The BFH and that ButtersnBars Clay Masque will be the new ones.  So....We'll see.

I can't wait to try that Clay Masque.  It looks really interesting.  I just hope it all washes out.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Im here trying to stuff my mouth before i get ready for work.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know if nikos knows about the site, i can't get to any main pages to see. I can only go through the new posts.


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried Jane Carter Solutions new curl cream?

Have you seen this line?  Beautiful Curls Fair Trade Shea Butter Curly Hair Care


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Im here trying to stuff my mouth before i get ready for work.



What you eatin'???


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> What you eatin'???



Fried pork chops, stir fried veggie rice, salad and cornbread.


I don't want to go to work tonight, its supposed to get to 0 degrees after that they can just say its cold. Like the weatherman said last year its cold as hell lmao. Can't wait for vacation in 2 weeks. Is anyone going to off too.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im here. Just lurking.


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried Jane Carter Solutions new curl cream?
> 
> Have you seen this line?  Beautiful Curls Fair Trade Shea Butter Curly Hair Care



That looks like a cute line, i wonder what the ingredients are.


----------



## chebaby

ok so now im under the dryer with the rollers. i will never roller set again. it takes too much time and i get irritated too easily since most time i dont spend more than an hour on my hair including shampoo, conditioning and twisting. this is too damn much. it better last until friday dammit lol.

i ended up using BWC leave in on my ends, paul mitchell moisture mist all over, aphogee leave in all over and ic fantasia heat serum.


----------



## chebaby

i have not tried jane carter new cream but i have several of the beautiful curls products. never used any though. i have the shea butter leave in, curl crea and curl gel.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not ordering hair products...I think I'm ordering Garrett's Popcorn!  They have $4.95 shipping until 12/17.  My favorite treat!  This is a time I wished I lived in Chicago...I actually thought I was moving there at the beginning of the year!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have not tried jane carter new cream but i have several of the beautiful curls products. never used any though. i have the shea butter leave in, curl crea and curl gel.



You trying to hold out on us huh, i never heard of these before.


----------



## chebaby

lol La, you can get them from whole foods. i walked in one da and was like "ooooooohhh a new line" and it jumped out at me because it has pretty colors on the jars lmao. and the leave ins come in 12oz bottles.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> That looks like a cute line, i wonder what the ingredients are.


If you click a particular product, it will tell you the "key" ingredients.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok now i can get around the forums. I logged out cleared my history and cookies and logged back in and it worked. Now its almost time for me to go.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Fried pork chops, stir fried veggie rice, salad and cornbread.
> 
> 
> I don't want to go to work tonight, its supposed to get to 0 degrees after that they can just say its cold. Like the weatherman said last year its cold as hell lmao. Can't wait for vacation in 2 weeks. Is anyone going to off too.



That sounds so good!  I'm here at work feelin real hungry right now, too!! LOL

It's really cold here, too. Not down to 0 yet, though.  Its really windy here, making it worse.


----------



## Brownie518

Where's mkd?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Where's mkd?



I talked to her earlier, she maybe busy.


----------



## chebaby

oh T, forgot to tell you i have been using the gtb you sent me and i love it. however the gtb i was getting from hv was much different. hers was very loose and liquid-y lol. and i like the smell of this one better. hv butter smell is strong.


----------



## mkd

I am here Brownie.  

Che, I hope your rollerset turns out nice.  

That BFH sale is really good.


----------



## chebaby

it took me forever to finish my hair. i could not sit under the dryer for enough time because my leg was hurting sooooo bad. so when i got up some hair was dry and some wasnt so i blow dried using my T3 drier and then i flat ironed with my FHI. my hair is soooo thick so im super excited about that.
im also happy i never threw away my keracare oil sheen because i love that stuff.

however i do not think i will straighten my hair again for at least another year. it way just too much for me.
i thought my hair was as long as it was before i cut but i was wrong. my hair is about 2-3 inches longer.(see avater for relaxed hair lol)


----------



## natura87

I am taking out my braids and (re)twisting them with some sorta Paul Mitchell glaze. This style should last through the end o the week when all is said and done.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Made it to Florida. I spent 8hrs on a plane today, will never do that again unless its international. Its great to be in warmer weather. 

My twists are holding up well. My sorority sister did a upside down french braid in the back into a bun. Then the front is swept to the side with a single twist to create a cascade effect. I'm going to keep it for the rest of the week. 

May look into the BFH tomorrow. My MHC came friday. I liked how she taped the box by putting the label directly over the middle so if u tamper it everyone will know. I forgot what I ordered so I'll have to look when I get back. I wish I had taken advantage of the B1G1 more.


----------



## Ese88

i just finished doing the aphogee 2 step and now i'm sitting under the steamer with aohsr and aphogee balancing moisturiser. when im done, im gonna use hv 24/7 as my leave in. i have a twa by the way so im gonna be airdrying


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, its cold outside whoo, so glad to be home warm and toasty. Not going to moisturize today. My hair still feels nice, love the avocado butter. I will baggy my braids but not the top part of my hair. Its too cold out and i don't want to get any sicker. My whole nose it plugged and my face hurts.


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning Ladies,

Anyone still using Nexxus keraphix?  I need a mid protein con and my hair used to love this (b4 you could get it anywhere)?  Has anyone used it since they stop selling it exclusively in the salons?  Where do you get it?  I've looked in a couple of stores and I can't find it.

It is cold up here.  Sunny but cold!

Have a great day.


----------



## natura87

I dont think I will ever make my braids this tiny again. Arggghh!!! Dry detangling is a beast when they are this small.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! I stayed home this nasal congestion got my ears clogged which cause alot of unequal balancing for me. I've taken everything I can it just a matter of time so got to deal with it. Glad the site back to normal.


----------



## JerriBlank

Ladies,how long does it normally take your Oyin products to get to you after a shipping notice is received? I know everyone's locations vary,just trying to get an idea. One of the items I bought is that burnt sugar pomade,and I don't want it to freeze in the mail because then I'll have to melt it manually right? I don't want to mess up the consistency.


----------



## natura87

ladybeesrch said:


> Ladies,how long does it normally take your Oyin products to get to you after a shipping notice is received? I know everyone's locations vary,just trying to get an idea. One of the items I bought is that burnt sugar pomade,and I don't want it to freeze in the mail because then I'll have to melt it manually right? I don't want to mess up the consistency.



When I ordered the sample packlick it took about 2 weeks, but I am practically in Canada so. It sucks that no one around these parts carries Oyin, I wanna try that Honey Dew stuff.The reviews are pretty good.


----------



## chebaby

La and Ltown I hope y'all feel better.

Last night I put 5 big purple fexi rods in my hair. I took it out this morning and it looks really nice. Then I put them back in so it can set for more time.

I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how the heck to moisturize straight hair, then I remember duh Shea butter works lol. So I moisturizer my ends with coconut confidence. Which doesn't matter because on Sunday about an inch will be cut off.


----------



## SimJam

BrownBetty said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Anyone still using Nexxus keraphix? I need a mid protein con and my hair used to love this (b4 you could get it anywhere)? Has anyone used it since they stop selling it exclusively in the salons? Where do you get it? I've looked in a couple of stores and I can't find it.
> 
> It is cold up here. Sunny but cold!
> 
> Have a great day.


 
I usually see nexxus prods in walmart, nvr used the keraphix though.
I've been using lamaur bone marrow since forever- its old school and stinky but it works for me

and its "cold" in Jamaica last night was 20 degs (slept in a full track suit with the hoodie pulled over my head and socks LOL)


----------



## Minty

Keraphix is good for a misstep. Its not readily available anymore though. I found it at a discount store about a year back.


----------



## Minty

wash day - mixed Nexxus Humectress with Silk aminos and finished off my Dabur Amla oil. (Empty bottle!!!) 

Making cinnamon oil now with a batch of cinnamon sticks I haven't worked through yet and coconut oil.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have an interview in a few days and I'm a little perplexed!   I don't know how to wear my hair.  Should I wear my wig, a twist out or should I blow dry it an put it in a bun?  I work for the Federal Government...if this matters at all...Does this matter anymore?


----------



## Minty

blow out bun.


----------



## Minty

Okay so I used my coupon at Costco and bought 2 liters of Nexxus Humectress. $40 for two instead of what I normally would pay for Sebastian. That is my last hair purchase for 2010. 

Finished Dabur Amla, Sebastian Light & Sebastian Drench. 

2011 is a "no buy" for me. (my one and only pass will be for the hair show in March) 
I hope to get through one crate in 8 months. *I hope.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> I have an interview in a few days and I'm a little perplexed! I don't know how to wear my hair. Should I wear my wig, a twist out or should I blow dry it an put it in a bun? I work for the Federal Government...if this matters at all...Does this matter anymore?


 

for the love of God bun! my mother wears her hair in twists and i told her to bun it up for her interview! she got the job btw


----------



## natura87

I just found out that the charter school literally minutes away from my house is looking for long term subs. So I need to do something with this ASAP. I dont think I am capable of bunning so I have no clue what to do with my hair. I need to find inspiration.


----------



## BrownBetty

natura87 said:


> I just found out that the charter school literally minutes away from my house is looking for long term subs. So I need to do something with this ASAP. I dont think I am capable of bunning so I have no clue what to do with my hair. I need to find inspiration.



Can you pin your hair to the side? Or can you braid your hair in a single braid down the middle?


----------



## natura87

Are there youtube videos on how to bun? I swear I cant bun for the life of me. I think I have enough hair(just shy of APL) I just dont know how to make it work.Also I would love to look older so if that helps YAY!  Also what products do you/would you use to bun your hair and keep it under control?

Yes I have a lot of questions.


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone have a light/mid protein suggestion? Something I can get local? I don't like ultra sheen protein.  My hair tends to like creamy proteins like keraphix, crying on the inside.


----------



## SimJam

MY Darcys Botanicals order hasnt even shipped yet ... still "processing"


----------



## Charz

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone have a light/mid protein suggestion? Something I can get local? I don't like ultra sheen protein. My hair tends to like creamy proteins like keraphix, crying on the inside.


 

Aubrey Organics GPB light, Joico K-Pak medium


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz, I'm thinking about a twist-out.  But as I look around, I see locks, wigs, cornrows and afro puffs.
I guess I can get away with anything, as long a I own it!


----------



## chebaby

everyone likes my hair at work.

since i rolled my hair my ends feel a lot better and smoother but im still going to trim on sunday.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, my doo doo drops didn't arrive today, hopefully tomorrow i have to check my shipping notice. Not doing much.


----------



## chebaby

i was thinking ablout staples and i realized kckt is a staple of mine lol. i mean i like it but it is not the most moisturizing leave in i have tried. but i always have a bottle on hand and deep down i know  i will always purchase it. so even though its not the best it stays around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh T, forgot to tell you i have been using the gtb you sent me and i love it. however the gtb i was getting from hv was much different. hers was very loose and liquid-y lol.* and i like the smell of this one better. hv butter smell is strong.



Great!  I really love it too Che! She had some kind of oil in hers or maybe it was the 'fragrance stuff'



BrownBetty said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> *Anyone still using Nexxus keraphix?  I need a mid protein con and my hair used to love this (b4 you could get it anywhere)?  Has anyone used it since they stop selling it exclusively in the salons?  Where do you get it? * I've looked in a couple of stores and I can't find it.



I use it on a Regular.  I just bought 6 tubes off e-bay on the . That's where I've been getting my Keraphix, Ensure & Emergencee.  

So check there.



HijabiFlygirl said:


> *Keraphix is good for a misstep. Its not readily available anymore though. I found it at a discount store about a year back.*



IA: I keep it on hand and buy it when I 'see' it in Multiples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone have a light/mid protein suggestion? Something I can get local? I don't like ultra sheen protein.  *My hair tends to like creamy proteins like keraphix, crying on the inside.*



Try e-bay


----------



## chebaby

is keraphix strong or medium protein? i think my local bss has nexxus and many other salon products. when im feeling in a spending mood i might splurge on the dudleys protein because i know they have that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....I just came in from a Dental Appointment. 

I'll be glad when all this Denistry is over!

Anyway, my Jasmine came and also my _Claudie_. 

I got a Shipping Notice from Christine Gant.  Still no response from BFH on the status of my order(s). 

And no word yet from KBB.

And naturally, I am not expecting anything _yet_ from Docta' J!

_*throws direct deposit stub at bj*_


----------



## chebaby

i have to find my camera so i can change my picture up there lol. i cannot believe how full my hair is. this is the longest my hair has ever been and i think even before the damage i did to my relaxed hair, it still wasnt this full.

this dude at work told me that he liked my hair. but what bothered me a little bit is that he went on about it for a little too long saying things like "now its perfect" putting up his thumbs and everything.  and this dude normally never says more than goodnight to me. people are crazy


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i was thinking ablout staples and i realized kckt is a staple of mine lol. i mean i like it but it is not the most moisturizing leave in i have tried. but i always have a bottle on hand and deep down i know  i will always purchase it. so even though its not the best it stays around.



I was thinking about trading it in but im going to keep it for a while. It does help me get my hair into buns and ponies easy. But when its finished i may not repurchase, depends on how the doo doo drops do because they are the same price.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies....I just came in from a Dental Appointment.
> 
> I'll be glad when all this Denistry is over!
> 
> Anyway, my Jasmine came and also my _Claudie_.
> 
> I got a Shipping Notice from Christine Gant.  Still no response from BFH on the status of my order(s).
> 
> And no word yet from KBB.
> 
> And naturally, I am not expecting anything _yet_ from Docta' J!
> 
> **throws direct deposit stub at bj**


omg you are too funny. at first i was like who is this doctor J. then i saw the bolded and was like   she gon get her mooooonnnnneeeee as you say lol.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies....I just came in from a Dental Appointment.
> 
> I'll be glad when all this Denistry is over!
> 
> Anyway, my Jasmine came and also my _Claudie_.
> 
> I got a Shipping Notice from Christine Gant.  Still no response from BFH on the status of my order(s).
> 
> And no word yet from KBB.
> 
> And naturally, I am not expecting anything _yet_ from Docta' J!
> 
> _**throws direct deposit stub at bj**_



Lmao.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies....I just came in from a Dental Appointment.
> 
> I'll be glad when all this Denistry is over!
> 
> Anyway, my Jasmine came and also my _Claudie_.
> 
> I got a Shipping Notice from Christine Gant.  Still no response from BFH on the status of my order(s).
> 
> And no word yet from KBB.
> 
> And naturally, I am not expecting anything _yet_ from Docta' J!
> 
> _**throws direct deposit stub at bj**_




You go hard for HV dont you?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I was thinking about trading it in but im going to keep it for a while. It does help me get my hair into buns and ponies easy. But when its finished i may not repurchase, depends on how the doo doo drops do because they are the same price.


this weekend i might use the oyin dew to twist since ive only used it once so far. i like that kckt can be use as a rinse out and it really does detangle. but what really draws me to it is the weird texture.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm considering doing some videos, but not only for hair.  What's the best vlogging camera?  Any suggestions


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> this weekend i might use the oyin dew to twist since ive only used it once so far. i like that kckt can be use as a rinse out and it really does detangle. but what really draws me to it is the weird texture.



I would never rinse out kckt. Its just too delish.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I'm considering doing some videos, but not only for hair.  What's the best vlogging camera?  Any suggestions


i was thinking about doing the youtube thang too. but when i start talking sometimes its hard for me to stop and i know ALL my videos would be 14+ minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *You go hard for HV dont you?*



Chile.....I go Hard for Dem Sales BJ be puttin' on!

She ain't leavin' no moonnnneee on the table.  She takes it ALL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was thinking about doing the youtube thang too. but when i start talking sometimes its hard for me to stop and *i know ALL my videos would be 14+ minutes*



I think you'd be good at it Che!

But....yeah....you need to work on not being so chatty!

Girl..........Get to the Point!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think you'd be good at it Che!
> 
> But....yeah....you need to work on not being so chatty!
> 
> Girl..........Get to the Point!


girl i can talk about some hair but any other time youd be like "damn is she a mute"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ladies....I just applied some Sulfur (Exlir), and massaged that in really well.

I'm thinking about this next wash day.  I wrote my Regi out today at work.  Will try to Henna this weekend.  I need to cover this grey.

I used up my 2 ounce Sample of Deja's Hair Milk (that stuff lasted 4-eva') Prolly won't be a repurchase tho' with the _other_ Hair Lotions I currently have on hand.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't like talking in front of cameras so I would be a no go on the yt.  Plus it seems like you have to really have a passion for it and find your own little spot to get viewership for real.  I just like watching other people talk about hair and stuff.

So Che does this mean no hair care line? or would this be a way to promote your line?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So Che *does this mean no hair care line?* or would this be a way to promote your line?



...............................


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I don't like talking in front of cameras so I would be a no go on the yt.  Plus it seems like you have to really have a passion for it and find your own little spot to get viewership for real.  I just like watching other people talk about hair and stuff.
> 
> So Che does this mean no hair care line? or would this be a way to promote your line?


ive been thinking about the youtube thing off and on for a while now. but i barely post pics so i kept thinking "how you gonna get in front of a camera when you dont even post pictures"
i dont know if i would promote the line seeing as how i use everything im still going to sell the avocado mix though but that wont be for a few months. if i did do youtube it would be a ton of product reviews, henna applications and ayurveda talk.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...............................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm thinking about join Charz in the No Buy for 2011. 

I just need to figure out what my staples are so I can use my passes wisely.  After the BF haul and this December haul I should be decently stocked on products for a while. I know BB, WDT, Komaza Olive Oil are my 3 staple DCs, and Tresemme Naturals is about to be my staple cowash.  I have enough leave-in that I won't need to stock up. Stylers are a different story.

I am definitely incorporating ceramide oils into my reggie so I know that would have to be a stock up again at some time since I added them to everything (cowash, HOT, DC) and I didn't buy large sizes.  I need to see if they are at the local food store cheap or would an online buy be cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will commit to buying less....but it will prolly be more like a _No-Buy_ once the Sales are all over. 

Unless it is a definite staple like PC or something.


----------



## fattyfatfat

oyin is officially my staple product line and that *hopefully* will be the only line I will be buying from in 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>



Che....You know Folx waitin' on them products!


----------



## chebaby

i aint doing no no buy


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm thinking about join Charz in the No Buy for 2011.
> 
> I just need to figure out what my staples are so I can use my passes wisely.  After the BF haul and this December haul I should be decently stocked on products for a while. I know BB, WDT, Komaza Olive Oil are my 3 staple DCs, and Tresemme Naturals is about to be my staple cowash.  I have enough leave-in that I won't need to stock up. Stylers are a different story.
> 
> I am definitely incorporating ceramide oils into my reggie so I know that would have to be a stock up again at some time since I added them to everything (cowash, HOT, DC) and I didn't buy large sizes.  I need to see if they are at the local food store cheap or would an online buy be cheaper.



I saw some oils on camden grey for really cheap 16oz.


----------



## mkd

I bought a tangle teazer today.  I hope it glides through my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i aint doing no no buy



Me Either.

But I do plan to spend _less_ after the Holiday Sales end.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i aint doing no no buy



Aww come on lady, do one leg with me. Just one leg *gets on knees*. By the time i get my stuff the no-buy will be over..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I bought a tangle teazer today.  I hope it glides through my hair.*



Girl!  You & Fab!

I want one Now!

Wish I woulda' had it when I was on that horrible _'stretch'_


----------



## Charz

My best friend died today. Xena Skylar Bowman. I miss my puppy


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Aww come on lady, do one leg with me. Just one leg *gets on knees*. By the time i get my stuff the no-buy will be over..


no uh un lmao. cant do it. just when i decide i will do it a yummy looking line will come out of no where


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> My best friend died today. Xena Skylar Bowman. I miss my puppy


omg im so sorry to hear that.
i was so sad when my hamster dinky merink manoo noo died


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Aww come on lady, do one leg with me. Just one leg *gets on knees**. By the time i get my stuff the no-buy will be over..



I thought about it.

It would be interesting to see how much I 'save' or would I end up spending it on something else.

Will decide by December 31st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> My best friend died today. Xena Skylar Bowman. I miss my puppy



Very Sorry to hear that Charz.  

What kind was he/she?


----------



## La Colocha

Aww sorry charz, i know how you feel. We lost passion monae a few years ago. Hugs to you sweetie, pets mean more than people think.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Very Sorry to hear that Charz.
> 
> What kind was he/she?



a mutt

Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Aww sorry charz, i know how you feel. We lost passion monae a few years ago. Hugs to you sweetie, *pets mean more than people think.*



Shol' Do. 

I want a Yorkie, but couldn't bear the thought of something happening to it.  So, Imma pass.



Charz said:


> *a mutt*
> 
> Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter



The Best Kind!

Not a Sweater???


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> My best friend died today. Xena Skylar Bowman. I miss my puppy


 
so sorry to hear. 
My doggie also named Xena is 16 !!


----------



## chebaby

since i now have a table top dryer i can experiment with kccc again without have wet neck all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *since i now have a table top dryer i can experiment with kccc again without have wet neck all day.*



I'm glad you picked up a Dryer Che.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad you picked up a Dryer Che.


me too. only thing is this thing gets much hotter than my last dryer. and its called Hot hot or something like that too


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello ladies.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> My best friend died today. Xena Skylar Bowman. I miss my puppy


OMG Charz, what happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Hey Girl.

_Sent from my Fangers using my Mind_


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I saw some oils on camden grey for really cheap 16oz.



La, I remembered your raves about Darcy's Winter Spice oil so I ordered some!  Dang, that smells good! I wasn't expecting it to smell so sweet!! I'm gonna have to get some more. My sister and my nieces would love it!! 

And, even though I didn't add it to my cart, they still included the free full size of that new Curling Cream she has now.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I'm so happy this is the last week, of the semester... I do not have to lurk anymore for a month... Yay me.. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl.
> 
> *Sent from my Fangers using my Mind*



 T, you are so crazy!!! 

I mailed that stuff today, and the item you wanted 'redirected.'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *La, I remembered your raves about Darcy's Winter Spice oil so I ordered some!  Dang, that smells good! I wasn't expecting it to smell so sweet!! I'm gonna have to get some more*. My sister and my nieces would love it!!
> 
> And, even though I didn't add it to my cart, they still included the free full size of that new Curling Cream she has now.



Shoot Brownie!

What does it Smell Like? 

Better than da' Cherry?


----------



## chebaby

i keep forgetting i have cocasta oil, im gonna use that tonight. my relaxed hair loved that stuff on my ends. im gonna have to take it out the drawer and leave iit in site so i can remember i have it.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I remembered your raves about Darcy's Winter Spice oil so I ordered some!  Dang, that smells good! I wasn't expecting it to smell so sweet!! I'm gonna have to get some more. My sister and my nieces would love it!!
> 
> And, even though I didn't add it to my cart, they still included the free full size of that new Curling Cream she has now.



Girl that oil is the business, especially when you get out the shower and put some on. Be smelling like an axe commercial, boom chicka  woow wooooow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, you are so crazy!!!
> 
> *I mailed that stuff today, and the item you wanted 'redirected.'*



Thanks Ms. B!

The Lord will Bless you for your kindness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*goes to look at DB Spice Oil*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*goes to look at DB Spice Oil*_



Why didn't ya'll tell me the Spice Oil was nice?


----------



## La Colocha

I did, but you know when yall go off in a pj frenzy lmao, yall ain't hearin nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Doorbell just rang!

My KBB Hair Masque is Here! 

YAY!


----------



## Charz

uz need to gett outta hurr


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I did, but you know when yall go off in a pj frenzy lmao, yall ain't hearin nothing.*



Girl, What You Sayin' ?????

Eyes Be Glazed Over                and

Ears Poppin' with Static!

Knees Knockin' 

Fangers Shakin' on the Keyboard


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> uz need to gett outta hurr



Omg sings * jeezus keep my near the cross*

Why did i hear that in a creepy voice. flatlines..............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got an e-mail back from BFH. erplexed 

My Orders Shipped Today!

I will _possibly_ place 1 more order with them B4 the Sale ends.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz-  I'm sorry to hear about your beloved friend.  It pains me to see owners when they lose their pets especially around the holidays (not a fun part of any vets job).  I pray she went peacefully.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot Brownie!
> 
> What does it Smell Like?
> 
> Better than da' Cherry?



Its made with Cherry Kernel oil so they use that delicious scent with some type of light spice scent added in.  MKD would love it!!! 



La Colocha said:


> Girl that oil is the business, especially when you get out the shower and put some on. Be smelling like an axe commercial, *boom chicka  woow wooooow*.



 Yes, girl!! I made SO smell it and he was like ver18:.


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz-  I'm sorry to hear about your beloved friend.  It pains me to see owners when they lose their pets especially around the holidays (not a fun part of any vets job).  I pray she went peacefully.



I think i'm denial right now. i want to buy stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Its made with Cherry Kernel oil so they use *that delicious scent with some type of light spice scent added in.  MKD would love it!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, girl!! *I made SO smell it and he was like* ver18:.



MKD???....what about TLW??? 

Girl....SO Don't Hafta' Smell Nothin' to be like that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I think i'm denial right now.* i want to buy stuff.



I feel really bad for you Charz.


----------



## Charz

What should i buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had to add the Winter Spice Oil to my "Wishlist" it appears to be Sold Out.

@Charz:  You were doing so well.  

Maybe you don't really need to buy anything.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl.
> 
> _Sent from my Fangers using my Mind_



Now thats how you do it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had to add the Winter Spice Oil to my "Wishlist" it appears to be Sold Out.
> 
> @Charz:  You were doing so well.
> 
> Maybe you don't really need to buy anything.



T, Darcy's opens back up on the 12th. I have to remember that so I can get a few bottles for some people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, Darcy's opens back up on the 12th. I have to remember that so I can get a few bottles for some people.



I e-mailed you.

Yeah, I may pass because I have another bottle of Cocosta coming and I'm tryna' use up some oils.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got an e-mail back from BFH. erplexed
> 
> My Orders Shipped Today!
> 
> I will _possibly_ *place 1 more order with them* B4 the Sale ends.



 I have no words.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I have no words.



Stop natura

I knowerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Stop natura
> 
> I knowerplexed



Hey Natura

Don't I at least get _some credit _for passing up that Darcy Oil?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Natura
> 
> Don't I at least get _some credit _for passing up that Darcy Oil?



I will give you partial credit...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I will give you partial credit...*



Thanks Girl.  

Chile...I won't even be thankin' 'bout no BFH after this Sale is over, so I got to get it while it is of interest and 20% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My _As I Am Naturally_ Shipped today


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I have no words.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, you  are making me want that winter spice oil.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Brownie, you  are making me want that winter spice oil.  Hmmmmm....



mk: Go to that Store and Smell it and give me your review!

I put it on my Wishlist.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Natura
> *
> Don't I at least get some credit for passing up that Darcy Oil?*



Umm hmm, we'll see what happens when she opens back up on the 12th....


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk: Go to that Store and Smell it and give me your review!
> 
> I put it on my Wishlist.


Girl, if she sold Darcy's oils, I would have them all.  She doesn't sell any of the oils except that new pumpkin elixir that Fab got for you guys.


----------



## chebaby

my local store has darcys oils but i dont think the winter spice. i know i saw the cocoa bean oil.


----------



## natura87

I gotta go into work tomorrow and I bet the roads will be insane. The snow has piled up literally within 48 hours and it is sooo cold. I knew I should have bought those long johns. I wanted to wear my hair out tomorrow but its not going to happen. These twists will seriously stay in until the weather calms down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Umm hmm, we'll see what happens when she opens back up on the 12th....



Girl............I was thinking the same thing erplexed 

But Seriously, though, I got to use up some of the Oil(s) I got.  Although, I really don't consider 'Her Oils' like _other_ Oils.......



mkd said:


> *Girl, if she sold Darcy's oils, I would have them all.  *She doesn't sell any of the oils except that new pumpkin elixir that Fab got for you guys.



......  @bolded.

Chile....She needs to expand 

Especially with you and Oh So Fabulous runnin' up in & outta there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my local store has darcys oils but i dont think the winter spice. *i know i saw the cocoa bean oil.*



Shay said that wasn't any good

Cherry is the Stuff!


----------



## La Colocha

I am starting to save already for the sales at the end of next year. At my cu they have accounts where you can deposit how much you want but you cannot withdrawl the money at all. In november they deposit all the money you saved into your account for the year and you start over. I have 3 set up already, 2 for personal and one for hair, body ect. Hopefully i can stick with charz no buy so i can splurge at the end of next year. This time of year money can be tight with the holidays and it will be nice to get those extra deposits.


----------



## chebaby

my curl junkie will be here on wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am starting to save already for the sales at the end of next year. At my cu they have accounts where you can deposit how much you want but you cannot withdrawl the money at all. In november they deposit all the money you saved into your account for the year and you start over. I have 3 set up already, 2 for personal and one for hair, body ect. Hopefully i can stick with charz no buy *so i can splurge at the end of next year.* This time of year money can be tight with the holidays and it will be nice to get those extra deposits.



That's a Smart Idea.  I should do something like that, because truthfully, I wouldn't need any additional stuff until this time next year too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I ordered from BFH- the 3for $20 in the mango one, the pistachio DC, and the winter pluberry.  I used the discount.

I'll do more oils and be done for the year unless Komaza has a sale on her DCs.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a Smart Idea.  I should do something like that, because truthfully, I wouldn't need any additional stuff until this time next year too.



Yes, this year i worked my purchases into the budget but i have to decide the things i want and not go over. But next year i can buy what i want and not worry about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes, this year i worked my purchases into the budget but i have to decide the things i want and not go over. But next year i can buy what i want and not worry about it.



That's a Really Smart Idea. I'm still thinking about the Pre-Paid.  

But Imma just focus right now on buying a lot less (after the holidays).

I gotta take Baby Steps or I will mess up tryna' go Cold Turkey.

Vonnie:  She (Komaza) said she was having a Sale in December, but didn't say when, what, how much?

She should just go ahead and do it soon (if she gone do it).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a Really Smart Idea. I'm still thinking about the Pre-Paid.
> 
> But Imma just focus right now on buying a lot less (after the holidays).
> 
> I gotta take Baby Steps or I will mess up tryna' go Cold Turkey.
> 
> Vonnie:  She (Komaza) said she was having a Sale in December, but didn't say when, what, how much?
> 
> She should just go ahead and do it soon (if she gone do it).



Yeah I saw her FB where she said that but the month nearly 1/2 ova esp with the holiday 19days away.  Folk not going to have any money if she keep fooling round like this.


----------



## Americka

I need to do the prepaid thing also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah I saw her FB where she said that but *the month nearly 1/2 ova esp with the holiday 19days away.  Folk not going to have any money if she keep fooling round like this.*



That's what I'm Talmbout!

Keep me posted. I check the site daily, but I am not on FB.


----------



## Charz

Don't be talkin nothin bout no vendas up in hurr. we dun want da lockdown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Don't be talkin nothin bout no vendas* up in hurr. we dun want da lockdown.



Well......................

That's Right. _Vendas!_


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie, you  are making me want that winter spice oil.  Hmmmmm....



I think you would love it!!  It smells like a spiced up version of the Cherry Kernel.  Oooh, its so nice!!


----------



## La Colocha

Night ladies, gotta be off to get ready for work yay *clicks heels in hell* lmao. Have a good night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Night ladies, gotta be off to get ready for work yay *clicks heels in hell* lmao. Have a good night.



Girl....Don't work too hard.  Have a Pleasant Shift.

_*Sent from my rolled eyes and glad it's not me going into work*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sorry Charz. My bad. Lost my head for a minute there.

T-no new FB updates today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T-no new FB updates today.*



Girl.....Imma be Seriously Ticked if it's like 10%-15%. 

Especially since I've literally Stalked this Site _daily_ since BF.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....Imma be Seriously Ticked if it's like 10%-15%.
> 
> Especially since I've literally Stalked this Site _daily_ since BF.



I just won't be purchasing.  She saw how everyone did it for BF she should plan accordingly, like your fave girl did....time to get that moonnnnneeeee!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just won't be purchasing.  She saw how everyone did it for BF she should plan accordingly, like your fave girl did....time to get that moonnnnneeeee!!



Girl.....The "J" Don't play. She Gone Get Hers!

Also, BFH did it right too, by extending her Sale until the end of the year and offering that 3/$20.95 *and* you can use the discount too?  See....that's what I'm Talmbout!


----------



## Brownie518

LOL @ 'the J don't play!!!'


----------



## Charz

i am howling. im sry vonnie hahahaa.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah that was a real smart move on BFH cuz I sure was gonna let that pass but I got 5 condish for mad cheap even with the lovely price of shipping.  They could be a new line for me if they keep those shipping prices and the products work well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Yeah that was a real smart move on BFH cuz I sure was gonna let that pass but I got 5 condish for mad cheap even with the lovely price of shipping. * They could be a new line for me if they keep those shipping prices and the products work well.



IK!  That 20% was outstanding and the low shipping cost is crazy! 


That's why I am taking advantage of it now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK!  That 20% was outstanding and the low shipping cost is crazy!
> 
> 
> That's why I am taking advantage of it now.



I meant to comment on those shipping costs!!!  I almost died when I saw how cheap it was, compared to others. I wonder if my stuff shipped.


----------



## BrownBetty

I think I have some Giovanni's nutrafix in my stash.  Imma use that up then try AO GB again.  I used it years ago but don't remember if I liked it.


----------



## SimJam

why did I go on that bear fruit hair site ?????

the try 3 for 20.95 is calling me.

hows their turn around time for shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> I think I have some Giovanni's nutrafix in my stash.  Imma use that up then try AO GB again.  I used it years ago but don't remember if I liked it.



Did you check e-bay for the Keraphix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> why did I go on that bear fruit hair site ?????
> 
> the try 3 for 20.95 is calling me.
> 
> *hows their turn around time for shipping?*



Generally Fast! 

I think business has really picked up for her during this Sale.


----------



## mkd

I see Imma have to order some BFH.  How long is the 3 for $20 going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I see Imma have to order some BFH.  *How long is the 3 for $20 going on?*



It didn't say mk.erplexed

It's just listed in the Specials.

I saw it last night, but I check the site _*cough*_ daily

_*don't judge*_


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> It didn't say mk.erplexed
> 
> It's just listed in the Specials.
> 
> I saw it last night, but I check the site _*cough*_ daily
> 
> _*don't judge*_



* judging T with reckless abandon*

 What are we gonna do with you?


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> ** judging T with reckless abandon**
> 
> What are we gonna do with you?



...................


----------



## Loves Harmony

OMG Im in love with the Hair Dew from Oyin..... My hair was so easy to detangle and the BSP is great to seal my ends with.  Im so happy that it do not contain shea butter.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did you check e-bay for the Keraphix?




I did.  It is on the list, lol,  thanks!


----------



## bronzebomb

i just twisted my hair with Mozeke's Sweet Almond Pudding.  my twists are soft and defined.  i'm narrowing my staples down.  this product has aloe in it, so my hair must like aloe!


----------



## chebaby

im trimming my hair tonight.


----------



## Minty

I want to trim too Chebaby....but I'm going to refrain. Ahhhh I love it when my ends are shaped to precision. I'm going to try and hold out until the spring. I'll just do S&D. Maybe a minor dusting in Jan. 

Good luck with the trim.


----------



## LushLox

When are they going to fix this crazy acting forum!!

Going to get my hair trimmed today, just at Supercuts you understand as I don't quite trust my stylist!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> My best friend died today. Xena Skylar Bowman. I miss my puppy


 

Charz, sorry you lost your buddy!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies. my doo doo drops are coming they are at the po chillin. Going to moisturize today and baggy my ends with ghee and softning serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies. *my doo doo drops are coming they are at the po chillin.* Going to moisturize today and baggy my ends with ghee and softning serum.



Girl.....Errthang Chillin' up in this piece with this Weather!

Illin' & Chillin'.

_*Lawd....Let me get go ready for work*_


----------



## SimJam

whats this I read abt bear fruit hair products having a shelf life of 2 months? Is that fo real?

The whole bottom shelf of my fridge is already taken up with oils, butters and my black soap (pluss I have to make space for my Darcys wchich shipped yesterday ... woohoooo)


----------



## Ltown

Bear fruit looks yummy but lazy me can't focus on rotating products, she needs sample sizes.


----------



## SimJam

ok Im gonna get the 3 for 20.95 shea-n-mango set

I mean its like a $15 reduction PLUS the 20% off


----------



## bronzebomb

This is my results from Mozeke's Sweet Almond Pudding.

I like it! My hair is really soft.

ITA:  My Miss Bhree arrived today!  OMG it smells wonderful; like spiced egg nog!  Thanks Blue for the tip!


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam said:


> whats this I read abt bear fruit hair products having a shelf life of 2 months? Is that fo real?
> 
> The whole bottom shelf of my fridge is already taken up with oils, butters and my black soap (pluss I have to make space for my Darcys wchich shipped yesterday ... woohoooo)



Yeah, she states to put them in the fridge for longer shelf life.



bronzebomb said:


> This is my results from Mozeke's Sweet Almond Pudding.
> 
> I like it! My hair is really soft.
> 
> ITA:  My Miss Bhree arrived today!  OMG it smells wonderful; like spiced egg nog!  Thanks Blue for the tip!



I love it, looks pretty.


----------



## chebaby

Why do u have oils in the fridge?

I am so sick of my hair. My ends need a trim and I can't find my darn shears. My curls look cute in the morning but can't do a wrap. I'm just done. I want to go back to curl but then that means it would have been a waste to straighten in the first place.


----------



## bronzebomb

che - I didn't know you were in the area!

There are a lot of DMV neighbors on LHCF.


----------



## Charz

I am dying che.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> Why do u have oils in the fridge?
> 
> I am so sick of my hair. My ends need a trim and I can't find my darn shears. My curls look cute in the morning but can't do a wrap. I'm just done. I want to go back to curl but then that means it would have been a waste to straighten in the first place.


 

come over and I will dust ur hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Yes....It is I!

I am home. 

I thought I would do my hair since it's early, but I will prolly wait until this weekend.erplexed  

Hope I get something today???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> This is my results from Mozeke's Sweet Almond Pudding.
> 
> I like it! My hair is really soft.
> 
> ITA:  *My Miss Bhree arrived today!  OMG it smells wonderful; like spiced egg nog!  *Thanks Blue for the tip!



Very,Very nice Bronze.

Yes, Ms. Bhree is a very holiday/winter scent.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Yes....It is I!
> 
> I am home.
> 
> I thought I would do my hair since it's early, but I will prolly wait until this weekend.erplexed
> 
> Hope I get something today???



You home early t? I may take the night off i don't know yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You home early t? *I may take the night off i don't know yet.



I Ain't Sayin' Nuthin' 

And Don't Ya'll either


----------



## chebaby

Yea bronze I'm in DMV

Thanx Charz, only problem is I work at night so I sleep all day. And the party is on Friday and I'm working early that day. Now I'm like are my curls gonna have time to set that day because I will only get maybe 4 hours of sleep before I have to take them down. I'm not gangsta enough to wear pin curls to work lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Yea bronze I'm in DC.
> 
> Thanx Charz, only problem is I work at night so I sleep all day. And the party is on Friday and I'm working early that day. Now I'm like are my curls gonna have time to set that day because I will only get maybe 4 hours of sleep before I have to take them down. *I'm not gangsta enough to wear pin curls to work lmao*



Umm....No.....Please Don't


----------



## chebaby

Lmao T, I ain't stupid. I'd be right back on here crying about how my hair cost me my job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Lmao T, I ain't stupid. *I'd be right back on here crying about how my hair cost me my job*.



Girl............

That. Right. There. Is. Gangsta'.


----------



## Minty

what's up ladies? Looking hard at BFH. Why, oh why....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> what's up ladies? Looking hard at BFH. Why, oh why....



FlyGirl: Gone and try it Out!


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm such a junkie. I can't wait until I get home; I'm twisting my ends with the Miss Bhree. Lawd, please save me in 2011.

y'all, I know I'm not supposed to like Afroveda...but I do!


----------



## Minty

bronze I'm sitting thinking of all the things I "think"-know, what, and need for 2011 so I can hurry up and get them before the new year. Hot mess. I think I'm starting to panic alittle bit.


----------



## Minty

-------------


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> Yea bronze I'm in DMV
> 
> Thanx Charz, only problem is I work at night so I sleep all day. And the party is on Friday and I'm working early that day. Now I'm like are my curls gonna have time to set that day because I will only get maybe 4 hours of sleep before I have to take them down. I'm not gangsta enough to wear pin curls to work lmao


 
wat party?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> bronze I'm sitting thinking of all the things I "think"-know, what, and need for 2011 so I can hurry up and get them before the new year. Hot mess. I think I'm starting to panic alittle bit.



FlyGirl -- I still need to try out my Rolland's Una.


----------



## Minty

Wow, girl that was like 7 months ago right? Don't feel bad, I found a leave in that I'd only used once in a bag. I love Una deep conditioners - they smell like pineapple creme.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> You all know I'm awake early at my best following up on this thread. Well here is how you can make your own coffee oil.
> 
> How to Extract Coffee Oil From a Coffee Bean | eHow.com


 


Pompous Blue said:


> This is doable for me! I'm excited!
> 
> I need to purchase
> Coarse ground coffee beans
> OR green coffee beans
> Olive Oil (maybe)
> Cheesecloth
> 
> I have everything else.
> 
> I hope I can find the unroasted coffee beans, and I have no scientific proof, but it seems that the green coffee beans would have a higher caffeine content.
> 
> I'm also thinking about reducing the amt of olive oil to make the mixture more concentrated.
> 
> What do y'all think? I need some input.
> 
> Is 32 oz. a lot to y'all? Could one of us make it and share w/the others.....


 
I followed the recipe Ltown posted and IT WORKS! I made the coffee oil.

Although the recipe calls for 48 oz. of olive oil, the recipe yields 1/2 that, 24oz. I used Espresso grounds 'cause I wanted the mix to have a lot of caffeine in it. Will use it tomorrow night as a pre-poo on my scalp. Will report back afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Wow, girl that was like 7 months ago right? Don't feel bad, I found a leave in that I'd only used once in a bag. I love Una deep conditioners - they smell like pineapple creme.


'

Imma hafta' get to it!  I can't wait. 

I have the Reconstructor and the Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> 45 minutes...and the Henna is out! I couldn't stand the smell. Maybe I need to do the Henna in the early part of the day. I know I won't be able to sleep in it. I'll try it again after Christmas when I'm in Atlanta visiting my sister.


Hey bronzebomb,

How did your hair feel after you rinsed it out, DC'd and did the rest of your hair? I steam for 1 hour with my henna - whether for conditioning or coloring my grays with Katam plant dye. 

Are you going to leave it on longer when you do it after Xmas or are you going to try to use some heat with it?

Good luck on the next treatment.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> I'm such a junkie. I can't wait until I get home; I'm twisting my ends with the Miss Bhree. Lawd, please save me in 2011.
> 
> y'all, I know I'm not supposed to like Afroveda...but I do!


I got the 3 I ordered today. The ingredients look the same; they're in different order, but I wish I could find which base she uses. 'Cause I love this stuff!!


----------



## Ltown

I'm watch you all spend them $$$ then crying come 1 Jan 2011


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I'm watch you all spend them $$$ then crying come 1 Jan 2011*



You Wrong Ltown       ..................


----------



## bronzebomb

Blue,

I liked it!  My hair was soft....I think a little heat and one hour is all I need.  however, I think if I start in the am, I'll be ok...I just can't sleep in it.  i'm going to try it for the full 12 hours after Christmas.

why are you playing...let me find the base to my staple items...I'm going to make my own in 2012...I think


----------



## bronzebomb

HijabiFlygirl said:


> bronze I'm sitting thinking of all the things I "think"-know, what, and need for 2011 so I can hurry up and get them before the new year. Hot mess. I think I'm starting to panic alittle bit.


 
You probably already have everything you need.  Don't go overboard.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> wat party?


my job is having a party on friday which is why i straightened my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my job is having a party on friday which is why i straightened my hair.



How's it looking today Che?

Are you liking it?  What are you doing to it at Night?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's it looking today Che?
> 
> Are you liking it?  What are you doing to it at Night?


it looks good until you get to the ends
i roll it at night on 5 big rlexy rods and my hair turns out nice if i leave it alone lol. i have to remember not to touch it.
i found my shears as i was walking out the door so tonight it is ON like pop corn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it looks good until you get to the ends
> i roll it at night on 5 big rlexy rods and my hair turns out nice if i leave it alone lol. i have to remember not to touch it.
> i found my shears as i was walking out the door so tonight it is ON like pop corn



...................................


----------



## Minty

sitting here like I don't have an appointment on the stair stepper. Let me motivate.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Made a lotioncrafter order today (5% LHCF coupon). Placed the order this morning and in less than an hour got a shipping notice from lotioncrafter and UPS Quantam. Now that's some service. I ordered - 

Cranberry seed oil
dl-panthenol
Honeyquat
Hydrolyzed wheat protein
Liquid Germall Plus
Macadamia nut oil
Marula Oil
pH Strips
Pomegranate seed oil
Red Raspberry Seed Oil
Shea Nilotica
Silk Amino Acids

Shipping was $18.93 and the discount was $9.40.


----------



## bronzebomb

FYI:

Karen's Body Beautiful sale:$15 off $50,  coupon code 15
$20 off $75,  coupon code 20
$25 off $100, coupon code 25

Carol's Daughter - Free Shipping on any purchase (no coupon code)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got my KBB yesterday. Prolly wouldn't spend $50.00. 

Wonder if my BFH Order(s) will come in today.  Or maybe Christine Gant?


----------



## La Colocha

Got my  honey bee doo doo drops. I want to use it today but its cold so i will let it sit and try it tomorrow. Now is there tax on the east coast for shipping? Because i paid $6 something and it was shipped in the $4 flat rate box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Got my  honey bee doo doo drops. I want to use it today but its cold so i will let it sit and try it tomorrow. Now is there tax on the east coast for shipping? *Because i paid $6 something and it was shipped in the $4 flat rate box.*



That's What I Told You!


----------



## rosalindb

I did a dummy order with Organic Creations as I wanted to see what the shipping to UK would be. I was thinking about purchasing the conditioner base next year but the shipping cost is twice the cost of the product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should go check my Mailbox!


----------



## chebaby

when i get some money i am going to stock up on kbb hair mask from honey fig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when i get some money i am going to stock up on kbb hair mask from honey fig.



I can't wait to use mine!


----------



## bronzebomb

Wasn't the New Curling Cream from Darcy's Botanicals supposed to be a full size? not a sample?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I should go check my Mailbox!



Nothing came today. 

There is still a chance for UPS or FED-EX to do a Drive-By


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> Wasn't the New Curling Cream from Darcy's Botanicals supposed to be a full size? not a sample?


@bronzebomb
I got my order today and it had a sample size creme. Of course, I didn't pick the full size -$0. Did you select the full size for $0?


----------



## bronzebomb

Pompous Blue said:


> @bronzebomb
> I got my order today and it had a sample size creme. Of course, I didn't pick the full size -$0. Did you select the full size for $0?


 

I selected the full size.  I have not received mine yet, but someone on the boards said they received a sample size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seems like Shipping has been really slow this BF. Does anybody else think so?  Everything seems to be just kind of 'trickling in' at a snail's pace.

Lemme see BF & Post BF what I'm still waiting on:

BF
Hairveda
Christine Gant
Bear Fruit Hair

Post BF
More BFH
Wholesalesupplies
More As I Am


----------



## bronzebomb

I've got the iPhone app!  Woot-Woot


----------



## La Colocha

I broke down and had to try the dew. Its thick and lotiony which i like. I sealed with avocado butter. The smell does remind me of bsp but lighter. We'll see how it does for a while. I can see myself using this alone in the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I broke down and had to try the dew. Its thick and lotiony which i like. I sealed with avocado butter. The smell does remind me of bsp but lighter. We'll see how it does for a while.* I can see myself using this alone in the summer.*



Me Too!

But I'm still really ticked about the Shipping Cost

And their refusal to work with me to adjust those charges.....

OT:  As Sookie Sookie My Door Bell Just Rang!


----------



## La Colocha

People going to be buying this stuff by the gallon. I will give it a week and maybe go for the bigger size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Wholesalesupplies 1 lb of Acai Butter Arrived.

It's sooooo cold.  I will transfer some into a 4 ounce Jar.

ETA: I'll hafta' wait until it warms up to Room Temperature.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> People going to be buying this stuff by the gallon. *I will give it a week and maybe go for the bigger size.*



We were going to change to 16 ounces to balance out those Shipping Charges and they wouldn't even make that adjustment.erplexed


----------



## Charz

Damn I want the Doo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Damn I want the Doo.*



Girl, Doo get the Doo.

You can get it Locally right?

You need to get on that Doo.....


----------



## chebaby

im going to use the oyin dew a few more times and if i love it i will get a bigger size too.

there is a bump at the bottom of my hair line in the back and it hurts 
i was thinking. if i were smart and were thinking, i could have just done a flexy rod set. now not only am i worried about heat damage but i didnt even tell yall that i lost a golf ball size of hair as i was roller setting and then going through each section to flat iron.

and im pissed off because i just reached out to a friend, something i NEVER do because im an introvert and usually dont care, and now i have to wait for a reply. i should have just stuck to the normal Che but noooooo i had to get a mushy and reach out. it is not my day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl,* Doo get the Doo.*
> 
> You can get it Locally right?
> 
> You need to get on that Doo.....


you come up with the funniest stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im going to use the oyin dew a few more times and if i love it i will get a bigger size too.
> 
> there is a bump at the bottom of my hair line in the back and it hurts
> i was thinking. if i were smart and were thinking, i could have just done a flexy rod set. now not only am i worried about heat damage *but i didnt even tell yall that i lost a golf ball size of hair as i was roller setting and then going through each section to flat iron.*
> 
> *and im pissed off because i just reached out to a friend*, something i NEVER do because im an introvert and usually dont care, *and now i have to wait for a reply*. i should have just stuck to the normal Che but noooooo i had to get a mushy and reach out. it is not my day.



You never talk about losing hair. Could it be 'sheds'?

No comment about your Quote:Friend:UnQuote.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You never talk about losing hair. Could it be 'sheds'?
> 
> No comment about your Quote:Friend:UnQuote.


i dont think it was shed hair. i was frustrated because nothing was going right. i had just detangled in the shower with no problem. rollersetting i was losing a bit mroe hair but nothing too much. then when i had to blow dry and flat iron i lost a ton of hair. surprisingly my ends are just as thick as the rest or my hair, just raggedy though


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che- I lost a lil more hair then I would have cared for when I roller set and flat ironed.  I think it's the tension and it pulls loose hairs out.  I still had my fullness after it reverted.  You should be okay.


----------



## chebaby

im going to do a twist and curl tonight after i trim my ends. i might use oyin bsp since that gives a ton of shine and holds the hair, that way i know it will last. or i might use something lighter like curls whipped cream. im going to set the ends on rods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Acai Butter is still partially frozen.

I will try to scoop some out later.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Che- I lost a lil more hair then I would have cared for when I roller set and flat ironed.  I think it's the tension and it pulls loose hairs out.  I still had my fullness after it reverted.  You should be okay.


thank you. my hair looks exactly like yours in your siggy. its not bone straight at all, very fluffy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:

I am still waiting on you to try that ButtersnBars Clay Masque?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che:
> 
> I am still waiting on you to try that ButtersnBars Clay Masque?


i keep forgetting about it. but i really do need to try it before it goes bad i forgot to put it in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i keep forgetting about it. but i really do need to try it before it goes bad* i forgot to put it in the fridge.*



I have mine chillin' in the Fridge. 

I might try it out next Wash-Day.  Not this one coming up, but the next one.


I could actually move all those Handmades out to the Garage now.


----------



## chebaby

i hear the qb new deep conditioner is watery like a lotion with no slip.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have mine chillin' in the Fridge.
> 
> I might try it out next Wash-Day.  Not this one coming up, but the next one.
> 
> 
> I could actually move all those Handmades out to the Garage now.


its freezing here too. when i got the gtb in the mail the other day it was so solid, now its soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hear the qb new deep conditioner is watery like a lotion with no slip.



What????

I hate thin, watery DC'ers.


----------



## La Colocha

I need to try the doo on clean hair. It feels nice don't get me wrong but its not like wow. It reminds me of kimmay's leave in  but thick and nice like lotion. I guess when you have tried so many products that makes your hair feel the same it takes the fun out of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What????


yep, they say its moisturizing but has no slip. some say its texture is like the other ghee and some say its lotion like. but qhem says they both will become more solid over time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What????
> 
> I hate thin, watery DC'ers.


from what im reading some are using it as a leave in and they say its very moisturizing that way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I need to try the doo on clean hair*. It feels nice don't get me wrong but its not like wow. It reminds me of kimmay's leave in  but thick and nice like lotion. I guess when you have tried so many products that makes your hair feel the same it takes the fun out of it.



Girl, Yeah....Slap some of that Doo-Doo on Clean Hair

_*Gone to watch Charlie Brown*_ BRB


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Yeah....Slap some of that Doo-Doo on Clean Hair
> 
> _*Gone to watch Charlie Brown*_ BRB



I love charlie brown's christmas and thanksgiving.

Yeah i will keep using it. I only damp my hair to moisturize during the week and its soft but feels the same as it always does. I guess i was expecting some kind of miracle.


----------



## chebaby

just found out the DC local store has curl junkie.


----------



## Charz

the tribe has spoken.


----------



## Americka

Charz said:


> the tribe has spoken.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> the tribe has spoken.




welli guess i will go look around to see which curl junkie they have


----------



## chebaby

and MHC and deva products are 40% off.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> and MHC and deva products are 40% off.



pick me up on the way


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> pick me up on the way


if i dont have to baby sit i sure will lol.
i want some MHC horsetail conditioner, curl junkie shampoo, rehab, smoothing lotion and protein conditioner(never mind the fact i have it coming in the mail), and im pretty sure ill find something else to get.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08




----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> if i dont have to baby sit i sure will lol.
> i want some MHC horsetail conditioner, curl junkie shampoo, rehab, smoothing lotion and protein conditioner(never mind the fact i have it coming in the mail), and im pretty sure ill find something else to get.



I'm dead serious btw.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I'm dead serious btw.


girl me too. i dont play about my products
we would have to meet up like 10am type early though. i have to be to work early tomorrow


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies just got out of class, feeling better congestion draining! I was thinking about you Miss T, all this conditioner you got to alot of hair and will you reveal it going to be waist length and you been punking us

Che, are you talking about the Silver Spring store, I have yet to go up there I know I'm spend $$$$ too much.


----------



## chebaby

yea, the silver spring store.


----------



## Ltown

Pom, how long will you let the coffee bean oil infuse before you use it?


----------



## chebaby

charz, i have to babysit. but we can go saturday. i dont have any plans so any time is good.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> and MHC and deva products are 40% off.


 

 ooh what else? i may have to make a trip too!

...nevermind...i see it on Facebook...happy shopping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I was thinking about you Miss T, all this conditioner you got to alot of hair and will you reveal it going to be waist length and you been punking us*



Hmp.  Yeah Right.  In Your Dreams 

_& mines_.....


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> charz, i have to babysit. but we can go saturday. i dont have any plans so any time is good.



hey lady we are having the memorial service for Xena on Saturday.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> charz, i have to babysit. but we can go saturday. i dont have any plans so any time is good.


 
I'm on maybe we can have breakfast/lunch if it don't snow, it cold!


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> hey lady we are having the memorial service for Xena on Saturday.


oh ok. 
well i can bring the baby with us tomorrow and meet you somewhere if you still wanna go.


----------



## chebaby

i did hear its supposed to snow this weekend.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I missed yall! Been super busy!
Last night I detangled my hair with Yes to Tomatoes and washed with HV ACR, and DC'd with Vatika Frosting & Alaffia Beautiful Curls (Im trying to get rid of all this stuff & decide what I will re-purchase). When I was transitioning I swore Yes to Cucumbers was better than Yes to Tomatoes but now I cant decide which one I love best! I realize that the YTT has more slip bcuz its thicker and its wayy easier to find at Ross than the Cucumbers so I may swap the two out on my staples list. I thought I could live without the vatika frosting but i cant! I steamed with it last night and fell in love all over again!!  So Im gonna put it back on my staples list.
I didnt buy any hair products over the weekend, just 2 nyx lip pencils bcuz I heard they were excellent dupes for the $13 MAC ones that I keep losing!

BF News:
Donna Marie arrived yesterday! OMG! I swear one of yall shipped that box to me! None of the products were taped up and it didnt have a thank u for your order or anything. They were just thrown in there like "ughh get this up out my supply room" lol. 
Still no word from Darcy's or Qhemet


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Pom, how long will you let the coffee bean oil infuse before you use it?


I did this in the crock pot for 11.5 hrs; stirring every 30 - 45 min. It took me 2 days to do this. One day for the crock pot. Next day to strain it. It turned out really good. Plan on using it tomorrow night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to Henna this Weekend.  Will start early Saturday a.m. and spend most of the day in Henna & Indigo.

Will follow-up with a Nice Moisturizing Deep Conditioner (Steam). 

Either the remainder of a Jar of A&S OR BeeMine DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to Henna this Weekend.  Will start early Saturday a.m. and spend most of the day in Henna & Indigo.
> 
> Will follow-up with a Nice Moisturizing Deep Conditioner (Steam).
> 
> Either the remainder of a Jar of A&S OR BeeMine DC'er.


im so tempted to use the BFH products you sent me they sound wonderful. but i will be doing protein instead.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> hey lady we are having the memorial service for Xena on Saturday.


 
My bad, sorry Xena first! Another time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im so tempted to use the* BFH products* you sent me they sound wonderful. but i will be doing protein instead.



I don't know when I'll get around to these. 

Maybe next wash day.erplexed

Will work out Next Wash Day's Regi to include BFH for cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post


----------



## Ltown

So are you all getting additional discount with Bear fruit?


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> oh ok.
> well i can bring the baby with us tomorrow and meet you somewhere if you still wanna go.



I can't be shoppin wit no BABY! lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> So are you all getting additional discount with Bear fruit?



The 20% last until December 31st. Coupon Code: BLESSED.  It even applies to the 3/$20.95 special.


----------



## Charz

fab just got in!


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I can't be shoppin wit no BABY! lol.


i understand. he can walk now but thats at the age they start knocking stuff over and i cant deal with that either


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> The 20% last until December 31st. Coupon Code: BLESSED. It even applies to the 3/$20.95 special.


 
it sho does


----------



## Ltown

I got punked and ordered from BF that the first in months. I'm get my CJ locally if Che  don't get it all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I got punked and ordered from BF* that the first in months. I'm get my CJ locally if Che  don't get it all!



How? @bolded?

.....................


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> How? @bolded?
> 
> .....................


 
3 for 20 and the pictures


----------



## SimJam

HijabiFlygirl said:


> what's up ladies? Looking hard at BFH. Why, oh why....


 

doooo iiiit


----------



## Pompous Blue

SimJam said:


> doooo iiiit


 PUSHA....


----------



## bronzebomb

BFH does not send confirmations???  I want my BFH, Qhemet and Darcy's!!!!


----------



## SimJam

HeeHee  one good thing that has come outta this shopping spree .... I started back cooking and carrying lunch to work LOLOLOL

was abt darn time thought b/c my last check up @ the Dr he wrote "join a gym" on a frikkin prescription


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I get a Huge Haul tomorrow. Everything is almost in.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> Wasn't the New Curling Cream from Darcy's Botanicals supposed to be a full size? not a sample?



I got a full size


----------



## mkd

I want the doo too Charz. 

The tangle teazer detangled my hair so well.  I can't believe it.


----------



## Brownie518

m, where'd you get that Tangle Teazer?


----------



## natura87

3 feet of snow in 3 days. Darn lake affect snow. Work is cancelled today becuase of the weather so today I am just going to do my hair and bake a cake with my neice (school is cancelled too). I want to try the Tresemme Naturals I bought on a whim so I think I will DC with a bunch of the conditioners I have that are almost gone mixed with some honey and oils. I bought some Sunflower Oil this weekend and I hope to try that out. I'm going to try to do my neices hair but she like to run so that might take a little effort.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> m, where'd you get that Tangle Teazer?


 

Sally's. I got the pink one.

My Darcy's has been shipped!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

natura87 said:


> 3 feet of snow in 3 days. Darn lake affect snow. Work is cancelled today becuase of the weather so today I am just going to do my hair and bake a cake with my neice (school is cancelled too). I want to try the Tresemme Naturals I bought on a whim so I think I will DC with a bunch of the conditioners I have that are almost gone mixed with some honey and oils. I bought some Sunflower Oil this weekend and I hope to try that out. I'm going to try to do my neices hair but she like to run so that might take a little effort.



Where do you live? 3 feet of snow! Heeysoos!  Stay warm and I hope you don't have to dig out a car.

A couple of years of ago we had a noreaster, almost 3 feet, my So (at the time) and I spent about an hour digging out the car.


----------



## natura87

BrownBetty said:


> Where do you live? 3 feet of snow! Heeysoos!  Stay warm and I hope you don't have to dig out a car.
> 
> A couple of years of ago we had a noreaster, almost 3 feet, my So (at the time) and I spent about an hour digging out the car.



NY state, right off of the Great Lakes, so I get lake affect snow like crazy.Winter up here lasts from October to April. I dont have a car right now and I refuse to leave this house unless it is on fire. I need to move down south, its too cold up here.


----------



## BrownBetty

natura87 said:


> NY state, right off of the Great Lakes, so I get lake affect snow like crazy.Winter up here lasts from October to April. I dont have a car right now and I refuse to leave this house unless it is on fire. I need to move down south, its too cold up here.



Bless your heart!  I wouldn't go outside either.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> m, where'd you get that Tangle Teazer?


 I got it  at Sally's B.  Get one STAT!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I got it at Sally's B. Get one STAT!


 Why is this thing popular is it better then Denman brush I have not problems with detangling with it?


----------



## Charz

2011 is gonna be such a great year. 2010 was pretty cool too!


----------



## robot.

Charz said:


> 2011 is gonna be such a great year. 2010 was pretty cool too!



*Agreed!* I wholeheartedly agree! My biggest goals are to make Dean's List, get this tutoring job, and get accepted in a summer research program!

From my lips to God's ears!


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Why is this thing popular is it better then Denman brush I have not problems with detangling with it?


 To me Ltown, it seems more gentle than the denman.  My hair sometimes gets snagged on the denman.  I also lost more hair using the denman.  

Charz, your siggy is cute.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> 2011 is gonna be such a great year. 2010 was pretty cool too!



2010 sucked, at least for me.


----------



## natura87

Watching my brother try to dig his car out of the snow is hysterical.

#Iamahorriblesister


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone ever tried Roux Porosity Control? 

ROUX Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 15.2oz :: Roux :: Beautyofnewyork.com 

I am thinking that I may need some.  Maybe this is why my hair is so frizzy???


----------



## BrownBetty

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone ever tried Roux Porosity Control?
> 
> ROUX Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 15.2oz :: Roux :: Beautyofnewyork.com
> 
> I am thinking that I may need some.  Maybe this is why my hair is so frizzy???



I do but I am relaxed.  I use it once a month and after my touch up (forgot this last week).  My next wash I will mix some in my moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

today did not start off good. but oh well what can ya do? i got some sunshine in hello sweet thang in the mail today and i hope my curl junkie came as well.

last night i trimmed about a 1/2 inch all around and i cannot believe what that little dusting did for my hair. its hard to believe that those little piece of hair on my ends had my hair feeling horrible. awww im feeling good now.

Charz, that pic is NICEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone ever tried Roux Porosity Control?
> 
> ROUX Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 15.2oz :: Roux :: Beautyofnewyork.com
> 
> I am thinking that I may need some. Maybe this is why my hair is so frizzy???


 I use it once a week.  I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re: Tangle Teazer....Che is suppose to picking us up one. 

Oh Yeah, Che, Fab said we need the Hot Pink Ones.erplexed  I wonder if I can benefit from this as well?

Anyway, I just came from my Mailbox (no packages) that can't be right!  I should call my Neighbors to see if the Mailman came already. 

Also, I do not like the Acai Butter.  At least not for my hair.  It's too Grainy, Hard and Heavy feeling.  YUK! Wish I could return it.

I will use this as a Body Butter to get rid of it. Epic *FAIL*.  I would never use it on my hair.  

I do not like the consistency at all. Too bad I'm not into Mixing Stuff (So I could find another use for it).

I'll use it as a Body Butter and get rid of it.


----------



## chebaby

why hot pink  yea im picking them up tomorrow. it it works thats much better than paying $10+ for a denman, not that the denman doesnt work.

i havent used my acai butter yet but thats good to know T.


----------



## Charz

Ya'll so mean. poor baby lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> why hot pink  yea im picking them up tomorrow. it it works thats much better than paying $10+ for a denman, not that the denman doesnt work.
> 
> *i havent used my acai butter yet but thats good to know T.*



Girl  I kept waiting on it to 'soften' up, because I thought it was just cold because of the weather and riding around in a Truck all day. 

I stepped to it this a.m. after I got outta the Shower and that MESS is Still Hard as a BRICK

I will use it as a Body Butter.  The Green Tea & The Horsetail are where it's at tho'. For Real.

You are planning to mix yours with other stuff tho' right?  So, it will prolly work great for you.  It's chocked full of Antioxidants and Acai is great.
I will use it on my skin this winter and see what it looks like by Spring.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl  I kept waiting on it to 'soften' up, because I thought it was just cold because of the weather and riding around in a Truck all day.
> 
> I stepped to it this a.m. after I got outta the Shower and that MESS is Still Hard as a BRICK
> 
> I will use it as a Body Butter.  The Green Tea & The Horsetail are where it's at tho'. For Real.
> 
> You are planning to mix yours with other stuff tho' right?  So, it will prolly work great for you.  It's chocked full of Antioxidants and Acai is great.
> I will use it on my skin this winter and see what it looks like by Spring.



yea i was gonna mix it with some other butters and oils just for fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i was gonna mix it with some other butters and oils just for fun.



Maybe I should mix a some in a Jar with GTB & Horsetail to soften it up.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz and robo you ladies look pretty in your siggys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Charz and robo you ladies look pretty in your siggys.



Yep.  They DO!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe I should mix a some in a Jar with GTB & Horsetail to soften it up.


thats what i will probably do. i have some oils i need to try out so i will probably use those along with some butters. the horsetail butter has the BEST texture ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaging in some BeeMine Serum in Kiwi-Mango _*part of my personal mini-growth aides challenge.*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Tangle Teazer....Che is suppose to picking us up one.
> 
> Oh Yeah, Che, Fab said we need the Hot Pink Ones.erplexed  I wonder if I can benefit from this as well?
> 
> Anyway, I just came from my Mailbox (no packages) that can't be right!  I should call my Neighbors to see if the Mailman came already.
> 
> Also, I do not like the Acai Butter.  At least not for my hair.  It's too Grainy, Hard and Heavy feeling.  YUK! Wish I could return it.
> 
> I will use this as a Body Butter to get rid of it. Epic *FAIL*.  I would never use it on my hair.
> 
> I do not like the consistency at all. Too bad I'm not into Mixing Stuff (So I could find another use for it).
> 
> I'll use it as a Body Butter and get rid of it.



I bought it for my face with all the antioxidants in it.  Figured it could help with my eczema.  It is a bit rough and it doesn't absorb as well as my shea butter  face mix even though shea butter is supposed to be the base.  I guess I'll have the 4oz for awhile cuz I don't use that much for my face each day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I bought it for my face with all the antioxidants in it.  Figured it could help with my eczema.  *It is a bit rough and it doesn't absorb as well* as my shea butter  face mix even though shea butter is supposed to be the base.  I guess I'll have the 4oz for awhile cuz I don't use that much for my face each day.



It is Hard & Grainy

If you need more, lemme know. I want to get rid of this Pound


----------



## chebaby

maybe i should hae just gotten acai oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *maybe i should hae just gotten acai oil*



I wish I could send it to Njoi and have her whip that entire Jar into her Coconut Acai Pomade 

That right there is some Good Stuff.

I don't even know if I feel like foolin' with mixing anything in it. 

I'll just use as is.  I'm sure it will carry me through the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to doing my Hair Saturday.  I know it's going to be all day. 

It's Henna/Indigo Day.  *I'm excited!* _*gotta talk myself up so i can get it done*_

Hopefully, I'll use up something.  Will Steam with Jasmine A&S so, that may be the last of that jar (have multiple back-ups).  

And hopefully, I'll use up Alba Botancia L-I.  Great Stuff, but that tube has been hanging on for dear life.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to moisturize with the doo doo today and seal with jojoba oil. I used it on dd's hair this morning alone and her hair is still really soft. This may become a replacement for the ghee when its gone.


----------



## chebaby

T, i cant wait until wash day either. im soooo anticipating washing my hair so i can get my curls back. i even had to talk myself out of washing tonight. i was like "**** it, ill just have to wear a twist out" lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i cant wait until wash day either. im soooo anticipating washing my hair so i can get my curls back. i even had to talk myself out of washing tonight. i was like "**** it, ill just have to wear a twist out" lol.



I can't wait to hear all about the Big Party.

Don't let nobody get up in there and try to Clown you either:heated:

*you know how stoopid your co-workers are:imstupid:

...........:buttkick:  They Ig'nat


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to hear all about the Big Party.
> 
> Don't let nobody get up in there and try to Clown you either:heated:
> 
> *you know how stoopid your co-workers are:imstupid:
> 
> ...........:buttkick:  They Ig'nat


you just reminded me yesterday a co worker started telling me how i should just hot comb the front of my hairerplexed. i was like no "i like big hair". she was STILL like "oh girl just take them edges...".

and T, you must be able to see the future because the YT lady JUST came up to me and said "i noticed earlier this week you changed your hair". i said yes just for a change *smile* then she said "are you keeping it that way" i said no i like my natural hair, i just needed a short change. change is good every once in a while". then she says "i think you should leave it that way".
see i dont know why they think i care what they want. this is MY hair. and you may not like my nappy hair but that aint my issue old lady you dont OWN me or did you forget.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to hear all about the Big Party.
> 
> *Don't let nobody get up in there and try to Clown you either*:heated:
> 
> *you know how stoopid your co-workers are:imstupid:
> 
> ...........:buttkick:  They Ig'nat


girl my uniform makes me look frumpy as heck. i think they will be surprised to see me on friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you just reminded me yesterday a co worker started telling me how *i should just hot comb the front of my hair*erplexed. i was like no "i like big hair". she was STILL like "oh girl just take them edges...".
> 
> a*nd T, you must be able to see the future because the YT lady JUST came up to me and said "i noticed earlier this week you changed your hair". *i said yes just for a change *smile* then she said "are you keeping it that way" i said no i like my natural hair, i just needed a short change. change is good every once in a while". *then she says "i think you should leave it that way".
> *see i dont know why they think i care what they want. this is MY hair. and you may not like my nappy hair but that aint my issue old lady you dont OWN me or did you forget.



Girl...........Don't make us hafta' Roll Up On Them!

.....................

They Ig'nat.


----------



## chebaby

you'd be surprised the type of people i work with and around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am so sick of those packing Peanuts errrwhere!  

I am tryna' break down some boxes to take out for Trash pick up in the morning. 

Those peanuts are a Royal Pain. I'd much rather have Paper or the Plastic Poufy things.erplexed

Anyway, I hafta' make sure I get all the receipts out and tear all the labels off. 

I try to keep a few on hand to mail stuff out --- but right now, just too many stacking up.

BRB


----------



## chebaby

T, i like those plastic poofy things. they are so cute lol. and its much easier to deal with than a box full of peanuts.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> you just reminded me yesterday a co worker started telling me how i should just hot comb the front of my hairerplexed. i was like no "i like big hair". she was STILL like "oh girl just take them edges...".
> 
> and T, you must be able to see the future because the YT lady JUST came up to me and said "i noticed earlier this week you changed your hair". i said yes just for a change *smile* then she said "are you keeping it that way" i said no i like my natural hair, i just needed a short change. change is good every once in a while". then she says "i think you should leave it that way".
> see i dont know why they think i care what they want. this is MY hair. and you may not like my nappy hair but that aint my issue old lady you dont OWN me or did you forget.


 
You know Che, since I went natural I just where buns and every now/then I'll where big hair washngo. Welll co-worker like it and say the same thing and won't you straighten it or this/that. I just say hey are you doing my hair and heck you where the same @#@ hair do just straight no style nothing.  I never tell folks how to where their hair, maybe say it to myself


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> T, i like those plastic poofy things. they are so cute lol. and its much easier to deal with than *a box full of peanuts*.



That's why they charge extra for shipping, those peanuts.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, girl im so sick of people talking about my hair. 

La, you know it those damn peanuts. they are like name brand jeans. thats all you paying for.


----------



## Minty

I came across bo_vi_ne s*e*m.en (sorry to break it up, don't want it coming up in a search) mixed with a thickener used as hair treatment in London. Its the 'ish there apparently. 

Oh and yes its available here in the US, $15 a vial 

They use apply it and put the client under the steamer for 30mins.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to roll my hair on the flexi rods again. they come out so nice. but instead of using coconut confidence(which i like better on my skin anyway) i will be using sunshine.
also let me say that my jar of sunshine just says shea butter, evoo and vitamin e like it always has. i thought someone said she added jojoba oil and maybe water?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> tonight im going to roll my hair on the flexi rods again. they come out so nice. but instead of using coconut confidence(which i like better on my skin anyway) i will be using sunshine.
> also let me say that my jar of sunshine just says shea butter, evoo and vitamin e like it always has. i thought someone said she added jojoba oil and maybe water?



Girl remember someone emailed her suggesting using preservatives because water can make it mold and she didn't know thaterplexed. Her stuff ain't never been creamy like lotion.


----------



## robot.

*dies and goes to heaven*

*is reborn so she can die again*

i am in *love, love, love*!  this order i've been waiting for three weeks to come in has finally arrived!

 i've only sniffed my jars so far and i was nearly blown a-freakin-way! :lovedrool:

top secret until i actually test these bad boys out.


----------



## natura87

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I came across *bo_vi_ne s*e*m.en *(sorry to break it up, don't want it coming up in a search) mixed with a thickener used as hair treatment in London. Its the 'ish there apparently.
> 
> Oh and yes its available here in the US, $15 a vial
> 
> They use apply it and put the client under the steamer for 30mins.



None of this is touching my hair....not bovine, equine...ANY KIND!!


----------



## Minty

How do people come up with the idea for something like this? I mean whale s. is very popular too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

deuces don't know why it double posted

Sorry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i like those plastic poofy things. they are so cute lol. and its much easier to deal with than a box full of peanuts.*



Girl, that was a Chore! WHEW! I hate those things and I broke the boxes down because I don't want the Trash Service talkin' smack about me to my Nosy Neighbors.



La Colocha said:


> *That's why they charge extra for shipping, those peanuts*.



Girl.....they can keep them thangs. I despise them.  And they just fill the boxes up!



robot. said:


> *dies and goes to heaven*
> 
> *is reborn so she can die again*
> 
> *i am in love, love, love!  this order i've been waiting for three weeks to come in has finally arrived!
> 
> i've only sniffed my jars so far and i was nearly blown a-freakin-way! :lovedrool:
> 
> top secret until i actually test these bad boys out. *



Awww......Don't Be Like that Ro--- Give up the Info!


----------



## Ltown

Che, haters!  I don't care if you are natural or relax if you are DIY folks going to playa hate you because they don't know how to do their hair and you are saving $$$ and time.  Oh and if you are diverse and wear different style they really can't stand you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Che, haters!  I don't care if you are natural or relax if you are DIY *folks going to playa hate you* because they don't know how to do their hair *and you are saving $$$ and time.*  Oh and if you are diverse and wear different style they really can't stand you!



True.  Errrbody at work tryna' figure out what's going on underneath this Rug! 

@2nd bolded...don't know how much $ but definitely saving time & my nerves.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> True.  Errrbody at work tryna' figure out what's going on underneath this Rug!
> 
> @2nd bolded...don't know how much $ but definitely saving time & my nerves.


i aint saving no money but yea they gonna hate. how you gonna tell me to hot comb my hair when i done chopped down to damn near bald and less than two years i done passed you. *bye bye*


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, haters!  I don't care if you are natural or relax if you are DIY folks going to playa hate you because they don't know how to do their hair and you are saving $$$ and time.  Oh and if you are diverse and wear different style they really can't stand you!


thats why i dont even say nothing no more because they always gonna find something wrong with you.


----------



## La Colocha

Good night ladies, im tired and very unmotivated today. My brain is on auto, going to ready for work and talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how you gonna tell me to hot comb my hair when i done chopped down to damn near bald and less than two years i done passed you. *bye bye**


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I'm here working overtime. This Night 2 shift went out for their dinner tonight so I'm covering. I'm tired and ready to go, too. I wanna leave at midnight and go home and do my hair. I want to DC with that BFH Ginger Macadamia. I hope I get my BFH order this week. 

Anyone get a HV shipping notice yet...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey! I'm here working overtime. This Night 2 shift went out for their dinner tonight so I'm covering. I'm tired and ready to go, too. I wanna leave at midnight and go home and do my hair. I want to DC with that BFH Ginger Macadamia. I hope I get my BFH order this week.
> 
> *Anyone get a HV shipping notice yet...?*



Got a Mega-Haul out da' box just now!

My Christine Gant arrived.

I got a Lovely Package from none other than Ms. B!

And my BFH arrived! I think I have 1 outstanding order from them.

No word yet on HV!


----------



## chebaby

i keep forgetting im waiting on HV. i aint holding my breath that itll even get here by next week. maybe Jan. 1st lmao.

i finally got my food. bout to chow down.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl remember someone emailed her suggesting using preservatives because water can make it mold and she didn't know thaterplexed. Her stuff ain't never been creamy like lotion.


how did i miss this post. you are so right. she might have added the ingredients and used old lables. i hope it doesnt have water in it because her stuff lasts me forever, most shea butter products do, so i know it will go bad. im not a fan of jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Henna out the Freezer!  Will Mix it up Friday evening with ACV and a Splash of either Kukui Nut or Soybean Oil.


----------



## mkd

I really want to try henna.  Maybe its something I can add in 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Henna-ing.....It's an interesting process. Time consuming, but IMO worth the results.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> I really want to try henna. Maybe its something I can add in 2011.


 
me too! and indigo and cassia as well!

Hi ladies! I had a fab hair day! Last night I twisted my hair with DM Dream Curling Cream and this morning I did a twist-out and wet it a little and used a little of the Miracurl Gelly to smooth the frizzies! I am in love with the Gelly! Its just so thick and comes in a pump dispenser which is less than ideal for the thickness, but I will definitely re-purchase!

I got a shipping notice from Darcy's last night! Cant wait til it gets here...just bcuz lol...its not like im going to get around to using it any time soon considering that I have sooo much stuff to use up!

Still no word from Qhemet!  Her site says she will be closed til like Jan 15 to fill orders from Black Friday! Danngggg Qhem! You got it like that? Take 2 months off to fill orders for 1 day? Not to mention u were closed a month before BF! I just want my stuff before 2011!

I ALMOST gave in to the KBB sale...I put 2 DC's in my cart and took $15 off but added $8 for shipping....I thought shipping was free, but thats only for $75 or more...smh, i shoulda read the fine print! So I backed out...even though I was going to buy that Im still going to wait til next week on Miss Jessie's since I have until Dec. 31...no worries


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to use my KBB Hair Masque.

Glad I picked up an extra one during the 30% off Sale.

Good Deal.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl I kept waiting on it to 'soften' up, because I thought it was just cold because of the weather and riding around in a Truck all day.
> 
> I stepped to it this a.m. after I got outta the Shower and that MESS is Still Hard as a BRICK
> 
> I will use it as a Body Butter. The Green Tea & The Horsetail are where it's at tho'. For Real.
> 
> You are planning to mix yours with other stuff tho' right? So, it will prolly work great for you. It's chocked full of Antioxidants and Acai is great.
> I will use it on my skin this winter and see what it looks like by Spring.


 
thanks for the review! i just knew that acai butter would be heavenly! Im def. gonna go with the green tea & horsetail...i guess i will get it when i celebrate my hhj in feb...i dont need a thing but its so hard for me to pass up the stuff that make yalls' hearts go pitter patter  I need to watch the company I keep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, Don't even Bother getting that Acai Butter.

Hard & Grainy


----------



## chebaby

i cant believe the acai is grainy. thats what i get for taking a quick look at it and not feeling it. i will feel it tonight if i remember. i will probably be too busy smelling my sunshine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant believe the acai is grainy. thats what i get for taking a quick look at it and not feeling it. i will feel it tonight if i remember. i will probably be too busy smelling my sunshine.



It iserplexed

Won't work for the Hair....

But I can't wait to see what it does for my skin!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Don't even Bother getting that Acai Butter.
> 
> Hard & Grainy


 
i wont! im not trying to mix anything either!!


----------



## natura87

OK...so I didnt DC and stuff after all.I had everything readu to go but when everything was said and done I couldnt do it. I fell in love with the twist & braid out so I fluffed it out, applied a diluted conditioner, a butter , some Vatika Frosting and pineappled it up for the night. It looks awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did errrbody get Oyin Hair Dew Drops?

Seems like just about all Ya'll ended up getting it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did errrbody get Oyin Hair Dew Drops?
> 
> Seems like just about *all Ya'll ended up getting it *


thats cause they new if they waited i woulda snatched it all up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats cause they new if they waited i woulda snatched it all up



Girl, Oyin got To' Down!

Girl.....It was like Locusts Swooped in and took it all the way down to the Nub

And talmbout going back in for Seconds


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Oyin got To' Down!
> 
> Girl.....It was like Locusts in down and took it all the way down to the Nub
> 
> And talmbout going back in for Seconds


lmao that funny yea its been a while since oyin came out with anything new so im not surprised. i dont think im interested in the new spray though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Get Up Offa' Here!  Like I ain't got'ta be Up at the Crack of Dawn lookin' straight crazy.

Can't wait until Next Week.  I will be in Chill Max-Mode after the 16th!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Anyone ever ordered from BGLH Markeetplace? I talked to her on twitter and she had KBB masques for $16.99...she said she was trying to make room for new inventory...today she had em for $11.99...I just bought 2! Plus it was 10% off! Who can pass that up? Not even me lol! It says she has 10 more units in stock in case yall are interested...i hope its a good place to order from...I will let yall know about my experience!

K, good night luvs!


----------



## Brownie518

Wow, 11.99!!! Dang.

I'm about to leave work in 20 minutes. Early night, for once. Check ya'll tomorrow...


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did errrbody get Oyin Hair Dew Drops?
> 
> Seems like just about all Ya'll ended up getting it



Nope, when I decided I wanted it she was closed.  I'll wait.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did errrbody get Oyin Hair Dew Drops?
> 
> Seems like just about all Ya'll ended up getting it


I placed an order yesterday for it (16oz.) and more Shine and Define and Honey Wash. Used the code *finale* for 10% off.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did errrbody get Oyin Hair Dew Drops?
> 
> Seems like just about all Ya'll ended up getting it


 
I didn't get it what is it, detangling or conditioner? Since they local I pass until I come upon it in the store. I'm go up the way this weekend to look for the CJ.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I really want to try henna. Maybe its something I can add in 2011.


 
Mkd, do some research on the different brands and what they can do. I'm still learning and have hit/miss alot. I want the red tone so I keep picking the wrong one. The last one I used was Reshma it was dark that good for only 1/4 of my hair that I need to cover black. I'm try some indian stores this weekend to look around.  

Che, have you ever been to the stores in near New Hampshire blvd there are alot up there I hear? I think Robot been there right?


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> I didn't get it what is it, detangling or conditioner? Since they local I pass until I come upon it in the store. I'm go up the way this weekend to look for the CJ.


I'm going to use it as a leave-in conditioner and daily re-moisturizer (if needed this wintry season). Will seal with their BSP.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> I'm going to use it as a leave-in conditioner and daily re-moisturizer (if needed this wintry season). Will seal with their BSP.


 
Pom you are early bird too! I'm off to work now, but I researched the dew and key ingredient for me in the bold for all my leave ins and panentol. 

Dew;
purified water, castor oil, olive oil, organic *aloe vera gel, behentrimonium methosulfate (emulsifier),* coconut oil, olive squalane, optiphen (preservative), cetyl alcohol,


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Pom you are early bird too! I'm off to work now, but I researched the dew and key ingredient for me in the bold for all my leave ins and panentol.
> 
> Dew;
> purified water, castor oil, olive oil, organic *aloe vera gel, behentrimonium methosulfate (emulsifier),* coconut oil, olive squalane, optiphen (preservative), cetyl alcohol,


Yeah, don't wanna be up early...LOL...Just slept too much yesterday....Imma post a review when I get mine and have used it a few times.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, i got a shipping notice from dr j so yall should be getting yours soon. She gone get her monee lmao. And im shole gone give it to her when they open back up and place a year in order. Get that monee right for the new year. Today is going to be my third day using the doo and im liking it more and more. Its really cold out and my hair is just as soft as it wants to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies, i got a shipping notice from dr j so yall should be getting yours soon. *She gone get her monee lmao. And im shole gone give it to her when they open back up and place a year in order. Get that monee right for the new year.* Today is going to be my third day using the doo and im liking it more and more. Its really cold out and my hair is just as soft as it wants to be.



........... @bolded.

Lemme go look to see if I have a notice???

She Shol' know how to make that Paper:dollar:

_*hands bj automatic paypal info*_


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Pom you are early bird too! I'm off to work now, but I researched the dew and key ingredient for me in the bold for all my leave ins and panentol.
> 
> Dew;
> purified water, castor oil, olive oil, organic *aloe vera gel, behentrimonium methosulfate (emulsifier),* coconut oil, olive squalane, optiphen (preservative), cetyl alcohol,


 
Damn that means the Dew isn't gonna work for me. Damn aloe vera gel.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Damn that means the Dew isn't gonna work for me. Damn aloe vera gel.


 
Charz, maybe it will work depending on where it is on the ingredient. You do use kcnt which has it?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, maybe it will work depending on where it is on the ingredient. You do use kcnt which has it?


 

KCKT doesn't have aloe vera

organic Mango fruit extract, organic slipper elm, organic marshmallow root, organic lemongrass, cetyl alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate, citric acid, phenoxyethanol and natural fragrance.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> KCKT doesn't have aloe vera
> 
> organic Mango fruit extract, organic slipper elm, organic marshmallow root, organic lemongrass, cetyl alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate, citric acid, phenoxyethanol and natural fragrance.


 
Oh,  why did I think that!  Well must be my favorite ingredient behentrimonium that I like it so much!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> KCKT doesn't have aloe vera
> 
> organic Mango fruit extract, organic slipper elm, organic marshmallow root, organic lemongrass, cetyl alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate, citric acid, phenoxyethanol and natural fragrance.


 
Opps, why did I think that, love this stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz maybe she can give you a sample to try first. My hair doesn't like coconut oil or aloe vera and the bee doo doo makes my hair soft.


----------



## bronzebomb

_I stand corrected._ I tried Njoi Creations Sweet Coconut hair pomade last night to retwist my hair and It came out nicely. I've received several compliments today at work.

I will not repurchase, but glad to see the results.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz maybe she can give you a sample to try first. My hair doesn't like coconut oil or aloe vera and the bee doo doo makes my hair soft.


 
My hair potentially not liking aloe vera leave-ins and moisturizers has saved me allot of money lol, so I think I may pass. thanks tho lady!


----------



## SimJam

Im sitting here thinking if I cud wash my hair just before I head off to the airport so my hair wud be ready to test some products as soon as I get to my sister 

ummm I dont think she nor my nieces wud be too thrilled abt that plan though ... my bro in law wud ,as usual, not care less LOL

hmmm 13 more days


----------



## Pompous Blue

SimJam said:


> Im sitting here thinking if I cud wash my hair just before I head off to the airport so my hair wud be ready to test some products as soon as I get to my sister
> 
> ummm I dont think she nor my nieces wud be too thrilled abt that plan though ... my bro in law wud ,as usual, not care less LOL
> 
> *hmmm 13 more days*


You're so patient to wait on your products 'til you get to your sister's. But it's a good plan to save on those shipping costs!

My damage so far (these are all after BF sales)
Sallybeauty.com (big haul from the recent 25% off, free shipping sale)
Hatsome (I couldn't find the thread from last year, I believe, where someone listed websites that sold hats w/satin/silk linings. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/512385-silk-satin-lined-hats-2-links-share.html
Miss Jessies from curlmart.com. Free shipping
Lotioncrafter.com
Oyinhandmade - I ordered the dew and some more Shine and Define, Honey Wash w/the 10% off coupon code *finale*. 

Today I'm ordering the BFH - Winter Collection, 3 for $20.95 and a DC (whenever I make up my mind which one.)

Now where is Komaza's sale (bet'n not be 10% or 15% off -- Imma pass)

Ayurnaturalbeauty.com -- Are you out there? Where's your sale?


----------



## JerriBlank

Wow. Thanks a million for the product recs guys! That Oyin dew is really something special. I have never seen a leave in perform so well on my natural hair. I wasn't expecting that. Thank you guys so much!


----------



## SimJam

@*Pumpous Blue* ... Im not abt to have some postal employee dippin into mah goodies. 

I learned my lesson as a kid when those bastids took my National Geographic plush hoodie and tried to pass off the package as unopened ... irks me to this very day.

why dah heck dont they open and pay summa my bills come month end time


----------



## Pompous Blue

ladybeesrch said:


> Wow. Thanks a million for the product recs guys! That Oyin dew is really something special. I have never seen a leave in perform so well on my natural hair. I wasn't expecting that. Thank you guys so much!


Some of the best reviews are in the U1B1 threads....LOL....They'll grab you every time! I like hanging out here.


SimJam said:


> @*Pumpous Blue* ... Im not abt to have some postal employee dippin into mah goodies.
> 
> I learned my lesson as a kid when those bastids took my National Geographic plush hoodie and tried to pass off the package as unopened ... irks me to this very day.
> 
> why dah heck dont they open and pay summa my bills come month end time


IA....I wouldn't risk it either. Those are some precious goodies!!!


----------



## chebaby

my HV shipped today. so i should get it tomorrow or saturday.
none of my curl junkie products smell like i expected. the cleansing conditioner is light and minty. i usually dont like mint but this is ok i guess. the coconut one smells good but the other one really doesnt have a scent.

T, i got those tangle teasers lol. i have to look at them more but for really for real of first glance i dont see how its gentle. it looks like a very wide denman except this one has long and short teeth.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Mkd, do some research on the different brands and what they can do. I'm still learning and have hit/miss alot. I want the red tone so I keep picking the wrong one. The last one I used was Reshma it was dark that good for only 1/4 of my hair that I need to cover black. I'm try some indian stores this weekend to look around.
> 
> Che, have you ever been to the stores in near New Hampshire blvd there are alot up there I hear? I think Robot been there right?


new hampshire? sounds familiar, im sure ive been out that way before but i cant remember for what. is that in NW?


----------



## chebaby

today i purchased the tangle teaser and some aphogee shampoo for damaged hair. cant wait to wash my hair.
i have so many products i havent tried yet or havent used it a while i need to get to it. this weekend i know im using kckt and evoo and a leave in and twisting with sunshine. but i need to start twisting with kbb milk and butter again.


----------



## La Colocha

Good afternoon ladies, i got a package today. I was like what's this i know dr j didn't do a drive by with my stuff lmao. Thank you miss brownie i appreciate it, it was such a surprise.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to pass on the rain drops.  I'll wait for a sale or something.  I have a few other leave-ins to get thru.  The ingredients look good but can't justify another purchase at this time.

I'm not using any product up right now anyway.  I should have brought some MG for my scalp.  I'm thinking of taking this braid out and letting my scalp breath and cowash when I get home.


----------



## robot.

my winter class is paid for! that's a thousand i can put towards next semester!


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think I'm going to pass on the *rain drops*.  I'll wait for a sale or something.  I have a few other leave-ins to get thru.  The ingredients look good but can't justify another purchase at this time.
> 
> I'm not using any product up right now anyway.  I should have brought some MG for my scalp.  I'm thinking of taking this braid out and letting my scalp breath and cowash when I get home.



Lmao at the bolded, we call it everything but its name. Got my kbn shipping notice today. All my cyber monday stuff is coming in.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao at the bolded, we call it everything but its name*. Got my kbn shipping notice today. All my cyber monday stuff is coming in.


i noticed that too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

If it didn't say new product I don't know if I could have found them on the Oyin site.  I really couldn't remember what they were called.


----------



## Minty

....bout to go take my second, third, fourth, fifth, and sixth shower for the day. 

Newho I'm going to rinse out this AE Garlic and do a blow out, I just can't do a rollerset. I was supposed to go to a Vintage clothing sale for a charity and my but is still sitting on the sofa contemplating going out in the cold tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I was going to place an order for more oils but all the ones I want are sold out on CG.  I put myself on the wait list but i may look at TNS or the mountain herb spot.  Who else has good oils outside of WSP?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my HV shipped today. so i should get it tomorrow or saturday.*
> 
> *T, i got those tangle teasers lol. i have to look at them more but for really for real of first glance i dont see how its gentle. it looks like a very wide denman except this one has long and short teeth.*



I ain't heard a _Wuurd _from HV

@2nd bolded. I can't "Afford" to lose 1 Strand.  I hope it's okay?erplexed


----------



## Minty

did a blow out and I'm very happy with the results, but I don't feel like going anywhere. Playing in my makeup and going to do my nails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good afternoon ladies, i got a package today. *I was like what's this i know dr j didn't do a drive by with my stuff lmao*. Thank you miss brownie i appreciate it, it was such a surprise.



Chile....I ain't even heard from her. She took my moonneee and went Ghost on Me!:werd:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ain't heard a _Wuurd _from HV
> 
> @2nd bolded. I can't "Afford" to lose 1 Strand.  I hope it's okay?erplexed


i havent "played" with it yet. but i hope its gentle too. i will be using mine this weekend. its one of those brushes that has the regular teeth and then it also has shorter teeth in between.
ETA: and its shaped like a computer mouse


----------



## Ese88

so i received my sample of the bee mine curly butter and im really liking it so far so i may just go ahead and order a 16oz. I have 4b hair so nothing i use defines my curls but i like using this on top of my hv 24/7 moist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent "played" with it yet. but i hope its gentle too. i will be using mine this weekend. its one of those brushes that has the regular teeth and then it also has shorter teeth in between.
> ETA: and its shaped like a computer mouse



Thanks for picking that up Che!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> i havent "played" with it yet. but i hope its gentle too. i will be using mine this weekend. its one of those brushes that has the regular teeth and then it also has shorter teeth in between.
> ETA: and its shaped like a computer mouse


 
I'm waiting on your review.  After that I'll know for sure since everyone should have tried it both natural and relax.  I read the online stuff about it and the dude on the UK site said it is best used for black natural hair.  So I'm hoping it works for everyone so I can get one too.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm waiting on your review.  After that I'll know for sure since everyone should have tried it both natural and relax.  I read the online stuff about it and the dude on the UK site said it is best used for black natural hair.  So I'm hoping it works for everyone so I can get one too.


just thinking about it im think natural women would like it because it probably takes the bulk out of the hair. i however do not want that. you know them brushes and combas with multiple rows smooth the hair out and really i can do with out that. i like bulk.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> new hampshire? sounds familiar, im sure ive been out that way before but i cant remember for what. is that in NW?


 
The street runs through DC/MD but the stores I'm talking about are new UMUC in MD.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i havent "played" with it yet. but i hope its gentle too. i will be using mine this weekend. its one of those brushes that has the regular teeth and then it also has shorter teeth in between.
> ETA: and its shaped like a computer mouse


 
My feeling too and it's small I need a handle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just thinking about it im think natural women would like it because *it probably takes the bulk out of the hair.* i however do not want that. you know them brushes and combas with multiple rows smooth the hair out and really i can do with out that. i like bulk.



...........

I ain't got no Bulk!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...........
> 
> I ain't got no Bulk!


girl me either. thats why i stopped using my denman. that thing can smooth out any hair it comes in contact with.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My hair is mad thick so I don't know if you can take the "bulk" out of my hair.  I would like the smoothing aspect of it and that it doesn't take out your hair when detangling.  

I just feel its going to take a long time for me to detangle becuz its so small.  I'll probably have to use it when I DC.  Do a quick detangle with my wide tooth then use that for a more thorough detangling when I DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

At some point, I may pick up another bottle of Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea and Babbasu Oil Clarifying Conditioner. 

I like it for a good Clarifying Co-Wash and it isn't nearly as harsh/stripping as Clarifying Shampoos.

It makes a Great Co-Wash Clarifying Cleanser. 

First Though: I am curious to see if BFH Hair Cleanser and/or As I Am Naturally's Coconut Co-Wash Cleansers or HV Amla Rinse(_thanks Ltown_) will get hair clean & moisturized as well.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> The street runs through DC/MD but the stores I'm talking about are new UMUC in MD.


oh ok well i dont think ive ever been out that way. the place i went to get my henna was in VA and they didnt have much of anything. thats where i found dulhan henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl me either.* thats why i stopped using my denman. that thing can smooth out any hair it comes in contact with.






Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My hair is mad thick so I don't know if you can take the "bulk" out of my hair.  I would like the smoothing aspect of it and that it doesn't take out your hair when detangling.
> 
> I just feel its going to take a long time for me to detangle becuz its so small.  *I'll probably have to use it when I DC.  Do a quick detangle with my wide tooth then use that for a more thorough detangling when I DC.*



These are the same things I was thinking about too Vonnie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> At some point, I may pick up another bottle of Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea and Babbasu Oil Clarifying Conditioner.
> 
> I like it for a good Clarifying Co-Wash and it isn't nearly as harsh/stripping as Clarifying Shampoos.
> 
> It makes a Great Co-Wash Clarifying Cleanser.
> 
> First Though: I am curious to see if BFH Hair Cleanser and/or As I Am Naturally's Coconut Co-Wash Cleansers or HV Amla Rinse(_thanks Ltown_) will get hair clean & moisturized as well.


i really like the HV cleansing conditioner one of my afves by her. it cleaned my hair and left it moisturized but when i used it i never followed up with a conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really like the HV cleansing conditioner one of my afves by her. it cleaned my hair and left it moisturized but when i used it i never followed up with a conditioner.*



WOW!  That's Really Good to Know Che. _*now I wish I woulda' picked up a Bottle*_.


I know Shay Swore by that product too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That's Really Good to Know Che. _*now I wish I woulda' picked up a Bottle*_.
> 
> 
> I know Shay Swore by that product too.


yep its really good. put your order in as soon as hv open back up so you can get by this time next year. itll be your 2011 christmas gift to yourself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep its really good. *put your order in as soon as hv open back up so you can get by this time next year. itll be your 2011 christmas gift to yourself*



Girl....... Don't be Clownin' on Da' J!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....... Don't be Clownin' on Da' J!


she know what it is


----------



## Ltown

Hey I got my butternbars in and open the box and I'm MISS my coconut butter came in pieces of tea drops and it seems that I got JACKED with my lbs of shea butter. This is 2nd time I've ordered oh well last time


----------



## chebaby

what do you mean your coconut butter came in pieces?
how many lbs of shea butter did you order? i ordered 1 lb from them and they sent it to me in 2 8oz jars not one 16oz jar which i was expecting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hey I got my butternbars in and open the box and I'm MISS my coconut butter came in pieces of tea drops and it seems that I got JACKED with my lbs of shea butter. This is 2nd time I've ordered oh well last time*



Okay...........You Lost Meerplexed

I don't understand what you are tryna' say right hereerplexed

Okay....Now What Happened?

I'm Confused


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...........You Lost Meerplexed
> 
> I don't understand what you are tryna' say right hereerplexed
> 
> Okay....Now What Happened?


 
I got 1lb of shea and 1lb of coconut butter. The shea was solid in 2 8oz jars look smaller I know 16oz=1lb. The coconut butter are not solid in small like solid drops like candy pieces. Never had that before.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I got 1lb of shea and 1lb of coconut butter. The shea was solid in 2 8oz jars look smaller I know 16oz=1lb. The coconut butter are not solid in small like solid drops like candy pieces. Never had that before.


you mean the coconut is in chunks? ive never seen that before either. thats kinda weird.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I got 1lb of shea and 1lb of coconut butter. The shea was solid in 2 8oz jars look smaller I know 16oz=1lb. The coconut butter are not solid in small like solid drops like candy pieces. Never had that before.*



That's interesting

Do you think the Candy Pieces weigh up to 1 Pound?  

Are you going to weigh them?  Do you think the Quality is okay?erplexed  

I've actually seen Shea Butter in Pieces like that.

Okay what happened the 1st time you ordered from them?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's interesting
> 
> Do you think the Candy Pieces weigh up to 1 Pound?  Are you going to weigh them?  Do you think the Quality is okay?erplexed
> 
> I've actually seen Shea Butter in Pieces like that.
> 
> Okay what happened the 1st time you ordered from them?


yea ive seen shea butter come in chunks but not coconut oil. and i saw a youtube video where a girl ordered from them and her coconut oil came in the same jar they send the shea butter in and i thought that was weird. why would you send something that turns into an oil in a flat jar like thaterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea ive seen shea butter come in chunks but not coconut oil.* and i saw a youtube video where a girl ordered from them and her coconut oil came in the same jar they send the shea butter in and i thought that was weird. why would you send something that turns into an oil in a flat jar like thaterplexed



It's in Chunks on the Website Actually......

If it's the Unrefined Coco Butter.  It's displayed in Chunks.


----------



## Brownie518

T, you need to try that HV Amala Creme Rinse!! You'll love it! 

I gotta go see if I got an HV shipping notice. I got my shea souffle base today, just waiting on my fragrance oils. Didn't get my BFH, either.  Oh, well. I'm doing my hair later so I'll have to decide what to DC with. Shea Moisture, CJ, or Jasmines?

sidenote:  T, girl you are something else!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you need to try that HV Amala Creme Rinse!! You'll love it! *
> 
> I gotta go see if I got an HV shipping notice. I got my shea souffle base today, just waiting on my fragrance oils. *Didn't get my BFH, either.*  Oh, well. I'm doing my hair later so I'll have to decide what to DC with. Shea Moisture, CJ, or Jasmines?
> 
> sidenote:  T, girl you are something else!!!



Yeah, Ltown was nice enough to send that to me.  I've never tried it before.

Wonder what's taking you BFH so long to ship?

   Girl..............  I was getting a headache!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's in Chunks on the Website Actually......
> 
> If it's the Unrefined Coco Butter.  It's displayed in Chunks.


oh well yea if she means cocoa butter it always comes in chunks. that makes more sense because i was thinking these people done lost they mind putting coconut oil in chunks.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, stopping in real quick before work. Why black folks always got to act up at a function. Lawd, had everybody looking at me all crazy and i wasn't doing anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, stopping in real quick before work. *Why black folks always got to act up at a function.* Lawd, had everybody looking at me all crazy and i wasn't doing anything.



Girl, no they didn't Clown at the Chillrens Christmas Program? 

.........

What they do?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, no they didn't Clown at the Chillrens Christmas Program?
> 
> .........
> 
> What they do?


yea La, what they do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea La, what they do



No She Didn't Leave Us Hangin'


----------



## La Colocha

There were a group of women i guess family and every time the children got up to sing one of them would open their big horse mouth and yoddle. When mine got up i said do it with mine and we gone have a problem in the house of the lord. No one said a word, and then they had a white girl with them from what i heard their brothers girlfriend and when she got up to take pictures they would talk about her all loud and laughing and cacklin. Talking about who their brother was doing and we was in church yall. Lawd


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> No She Didn't Leave Us Hangin'


i guess we gonna have to make up for our selves what happened.
im thinking some grown man smacked a baby


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's interesting
> 
> Do you think the Candy Pieces weigh up to 1 Pound?
> 
> Are you going to weigh them? Do you think the Quality is okay?erplexed
> 
> I've actually seen Shea Butter in Pieces like that.
> 
> Okay what happened the 1st time you ordered from them?


 
It's always been in solid form, no I won't weight them. I'll just melt them to make my skin butter and move on to someone else. It's just weird, I got butter from Camden solid, texas natural solid. Just don't understand but folks changes things.


----------



## mkd

I am probably the only person who didn't get the hair dew.   I am not buying myself anything, hair products included until after Christmas.  I almost bought some stuff from BGLH but I decided to wait it out.


----------



## chebaby

ok i was all wrong lol. thats a mess though. if you cant act right in church you need to chill on the other side of the parking lot where the smokers be


----------



## Ltown

Che and T you both are right, the first time was the trio order which as you both said was refined. Got it!


----------



## Brownie518

Let's see...I've recently used up an Njoi Nourish oil, Komaza Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator, 2 2oz jars of Sunshine, and a Moist 24/7.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Che and T you both are right, the first time was the trio order which as you both said was refined. Got it!*



Okay Girl..

But I don't know what we right about?

I said unrefined......


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i was all wrong lol. thats a mess though. if you cant act right in church you need to chill on the other side of the parking lot where the smokers be



Girl i could have had a smoke after that. I just couldn't believe it, yall couldn't wait until you got home. I wanted to ask do yall even have kids that go here or yall just here for the free cookies.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl i could have had a smoke after that. I just couldn't believe it, yall couldn't wait until you got home. I wanted to ask do yall even have kids that go here or yall just here for the free cookies.


lol i know you had to be annoyed. there are crazy people everywhere and they will follow you in the church


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Let's see...I've recently used up an Njoi Nourish oil, Komaza Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator, 2 2oz jars of Sunshine, and a Moist 24/7.



You knockin' 'em Out B!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Girl..
> 
> But I don't know what we right about?
> 
> I said unrefined......


 
Always got to have details yes it was unrefined. I forgot that I ordered unrefined coconut butter. The first time I ordered from them it was the trio butter (mango,shea, coconut) which were all solid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Always got to have details* yes it was unrefined. I forgot that I ordered unrefined coconut butter. The first time I ordered from them it was the trio butter (mango,shea, coconut) which were all solid.



Got It!

Chile, I was tryin' to help you. 

I just couldn't solve that Riddle.

I wasn't tryna' be all Up in Your Business. 

But I couldn't understand a _Wurrd_ you were saying....


----------



## Ltown

So the wait is on for HV shipment?? 
Mkd, you are not alone I did not get the dew either and really don't need it. I did get some BFH that it for ordering online if I can't find henna locally. I'm going to look for this teezer this weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

Wash day reggie, co wash with suave, conditon/detangle suave, dc with shea moisture (big ups to ms.b woot woot) braid with honey bee doo doo and seal with avocado butter.

Night ladies off to the house of horrors lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

So my Bear Fruit Hair did come today. Now I have to decide if I want to DC with the Shea Mango mask or the Angel Light DC. Hmmmm...

And I think I'll try the CJ Butta Leave in (thanks, mk!!!) It smells good!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm counting down to Henna Day!

I am so ready to wash my Hair.  I will be up bright & early Saturday a.m. so I can get started.

We're suppose to have a Snow Storm Saturday, so it will be a Good Day to stay inside.


----------



## chebaby

brownie the shea mango mask sounds yummy. let us know how you like it.


----------



## Brownie518

These BFH conditioners are like bricks!! Half frozen. I could lay somebody out with one of these joints. I think its like 15 degrees out. I might have to use the Angel light instead of the Shea Mango if the Shea Mango doesn't thaw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'd like to pick another Pistachio DC'er (BFH) before the Sale ends. 

Not sure if I'll get it tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> These BFH conditioners are like bricks!! Half frozen. I could lay somebody out with one of these joints. I think its like 15 degrees out. I might have to use the Angel light instead of the Shea Mango if the Shea Mango doesn't thaw.



I stuck all mine in the Fridge because of the Shelf-Life. 

Let me go read up on that on the FAQ's.

I kept the Desert Drench L-In out to try maybe Saturday.

Does anybody remember where La Colocha found the Shelf-Life of BFH?



mk: natura Pineapples...._*whatever that is* _ She might be able to give you some pointers?


----------



## mkd

Why does pineappleing always result in a fail for me? I don't understand.


----------



## chebaby

i dont really see the point in pineapples unless your hair is long and thick. that way it can fall and you can fluff. even if you have to spray a tiny bit of water.
and i aint making 5 pineapples on my head lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont really see the point in pineapples unless your hair is long and thick. that way it can fall and you can fluff. even if you have to spray a tiny bit of water.
> *and i aint making 5 pineapples on my head lmao.*




...........

Girl, You Crazy!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i dont really see the point in pineapples unless your hair is long and thick. that way it can fall and you can fluff. even if you have to spray a tiny bit of water.
> and i aint making 5 pineapples on my head lmao.


Maybe that is my problem Che.  Maybe my hair isn't thick enough for a pineapple.


----------



## Brownie518

mk, did you look at the ingredients for Darcy's Shea Moisturizer???


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mk, did you look at the ingredients for Darcy's Shea Moisturizer???


I tried to find it on the website but I can't.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Maybe that is my problem Che.  Maybe my hair isn't thick enough for a pineapple.


could be. i know taren916 on youtube does pineapples but i think her hair is thicker than yours. i know i cant do it because my hair is the type to get stiff in one place too long.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> could be. i know taren916 on youtube does pineapples but i think her hair is thicker than yours. i know i cant do it because my hair is the type to get stiff in one place too long.


Her hair is way thicker than mine!  Imma fall back on trying to pineapple.  it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## mkd

That new mommy wig thread has me wanting one.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> That new mommy wig thread has me wanting one.



Yeah, it looks cute. 

It's cold as %#@& out there!!!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Why does pineappleing always result in a fail for me? I don't understand.


 
Mkd, me too maybe it the hair texture or bulk! When I was relax I tried pulling my hair all in one on top and hey after I'm sleep my hair ain't holding nothing even, relax or natural.


----------



## robot.

ahhh!

my roommate blew dry my hair into an afro for my black panthers presentation today.

ahhhhh! where did all this hair come from!?







and it's not even straight - i can still stretch it out! ahhhh!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Brownie518 said:


> mk, did you look at the ingredients for *Darcy's Shea Moisturizer*???


 


mkd said:


> I tried to find it on the website but I can't.


Darcy's Botanicals *Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream*:

Distilled (Aqua) Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Cuburbita Pepo (Pumpkin) Seed Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Esters, Silk Protein, Copaifera Officinalis (Copaiba) Oil, Centella Asiatica (Gotu Kola) Extract, Glycrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Pyrus Malus (Apple) Fruit Extract, Vaccinium Myrtillus (Bilberry) Extract, Citrus Medica Limonium (Lemon) Peel Extract, Citrus Aurandium Dulcis (Orange) Peel Extract, Carica Papaya (Papaya) Leaf Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E), Phenoxyenthanol, Ethylheylglycerin, and fragrance.


----------



## Pompous Blue

robot. said:


> ahhh!
> 
> my roommate blew dry my hair into an afro for my black panthers presentation today.
> 
> ahhhhh! where did all this hair come from!?
> 
> and it's not even straight - i can still stretch it out! ahhhh!


What a gorgeous blowout. She did a good job.....Ahhh shrinkage!

Good Luck on your presentation!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, its getting cold, it will be -30 on the weekend and tomorrow will be rain, sleet, and snow. Up north there is a blizzard lawd. Gotta fight these people at the store again today. But im glad to be home and off work.


----------



## Brownie518

La, I can not believe the weather where you live!! 

Robot, that looks so cute!! 

Pompous, thanks for the ingredient list. She doesn't have that item on her page, it looks like. 

Soo, I used the BFH Shea Mango to DC.....I think I'm going to love that one, too, along with the Ginger Macadamia.  My hair and scalp felt so good after I rinsed it. I would (and will!!) definitely repurchase both.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I can not believe the weather where you live!!



Yes girl, i wish i could just curl up in the warm bed and lose myself but i have running to do. It won't all be here until starting tonight into tomorrow so that is good.


----------



## La Colocha

Dr. j gonna have to wait until next years spring sale because i found a lot of stuff i want from camden grey and im getting a 16oz of honey bee doo drops.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
just wanted to tell yall that i used the TT last night to smooth my hair before adding my rollers and its nothing more than a cute paddle brush. granted i like paddle brushes but this is just a little cute mouse shaped one lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> just wanted to tell yall that i used the TT last night to smooth my hair before adding my rollers and its nothing more than a cute paddle brush. granted i like paddle brushes but this is just a little cute mouse shaped one lol.



I was thinking of ordering one but i will keep my revlon brush.


----------



## SimJam

In case any of u didnt know, CurlMart has some of Darcys Botanicals prods - many of which are out of stock on the DB wabsite <--- according to my grand aunt


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> just wanted to tell yall that i used the TT last night to smooth my hair before adding my rollers and its nothing more than a cute paddle brush. granted i like paddle brushes but this is just a little cute mouse shaped one lol.


 
it doesnt seem as if it wud be comfortable to hold --- I mean it wud b slipping out my hand , u know, especially bcause I detangle with product (oil or condish)

just trying to talk myself out of buying it

my modified denman works well enuff


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> it doesnt seem as if it wud be comfortable to hold --- I mean it wud b slipping out my hand , u know, especially bcause I detangle with product (oil or condish)
> 
> just trying to talk myself out of buying it
> 
> my modified denman works well enuff


its actually really comfortable. the way its shaped fits my hands perfectly. it has, like an indent where my fingers fit. i cant describe it but it wont slip. you kind of hold it the same way you would a phone.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> its actually really comfortable. the way its shaped fits my hands perfectly. it has, like an indent where my fingers fit. i cant describe it but it wont slip. you kind of hold it the same way you would a phone.



.................


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> its actually really comfortable. the way its shaped fits my hands perfectly. it has, like an indent where my fingers fit. i cant describe it but it wont slip. you kind of hold it the same way you would a phone.


 

***puts tangle teezer on list of things to get***


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks for the first review Che.  Still waiting for your curly hair review.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was able to down grade my carts for my WSP and Lotioncrafters orders.  They are still high and I may still downgrade them.  I don't think i need the perservatives or the Vitamin E.  I definitely want to incorporate SAA, panthenol, honeyquat, and the other oils (avocado, wgo, rice bran, hempseed) I bought previously into my reggie permanently.


----------



## chebaby

omg its snowing. wtf man??? i hate the snow because this aint school age no more. i just cant stay home when i want.


----------



## Charz

beeches already in my no buy thread lusting after stuff.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> beeches already in my no buy thread lusting after stuff.


 
Folks never last that why I came in here it's doable


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies it's soo frigid here but my hair is doing fine though; keeping the noggin warm .

Well another online company has added itself to my s*%t list.
I don't want to mention names here after what happened to fab but you all can check it out at nc it's the "what did you buy for black friday" or something like that thread.

It's quite dissapointing because I love the stuff for certain twist styles I do and I was planning to repurchase when I use up what I have but after reading those two complaints and how it was handled no way.
People seriously need to take a course before they start a business; that kind of behaviour is unexcusable .


----------



## La Colocha

Now i want to place an order at camden grey but, i don't want 16oz oils. Where is a place that i can get good quality stuff, no butters in a bag, where i can pick the size i want for a good price?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Now i want to place an order at camden grey but, i don't want 16oz oils. Where is a place that i can get good quality stuff, no butters in a bag, where i can pick the size i want for a good price?


 

Have you tried oilsbynature?

 ETA: Nevermind they start at 16oz also


----------



## chebaby

mozeke.............thats what i read on nc.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was able to down grade my carts for my WSP and *Lotioncrafters* orders. They are still high and I may still downgrade them. I don't think i need the perservatives or the Vitamin E. I definitely want to incorporate SAA, panthenol, honeyquat, and the other oils (avocado, wgo, rice bran, hempseed) I bought previously into my reggie permanently.


Don't forget to go to the Vendors forum for the code. I just placed an order this week.


----------



## chebaby

a coworker of mine just got finished telling me how she would hook my hair up. my hair is poofy and less curly now because we have to wear our hair up here. she asked me how i was wearing it to the party and i said i was just going to take the pin out and let it down. "are you going to flat iron it" i said no. "why not" i said i dont want to. then she said "girl i would hook you uuuuupppp"
then i said "naw girl im gonna wash it anyway because my scalp is itching."

her: do you grease it
me: i put oil on it
her: no girl you gotta put grease on it and then go through your hair with a blow drier so it can melt
me: im thinking to myself *if the grease melts, thats an oil right? then why cant i just use the flackin REAL oil 

again i done chopped and passed this girl by yet she telling me about my hair. AND she pointed out my thin spot.


----------



## SimJam

DARN AND THEY WERE ON MY LIST OF COMPANIES TO TRY OUT.

Who knows, maybe during the BF ordering craze they ran out of fresh products and just chukked some leftovers, in from under the storage bench


----------



## Charz

MMS - Home

I like them for raw materials


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> beeches already in my no buy thread lusting after stuff.


 


Ltown said:


> Folks never last that why I came in here it's doable


I wanted to join but I can't come up with 10 items; my regimen is ever evolving and changing.....And I'm wanting to buy from the upcoming sales of ayurnaturalbeauty.com, Komaza and fromnaturewithlove.com. (whenever they have one--this month or the next)

This is doable to stay with U1B1. 

Yesterday I washed my hair and used up Myhoneychild.com Honey Hair Mask DC. I'm also happy to say that the coffee oil I made turned out well. I applied it to my scalp/hair (massaged for 5 min) and steamed for 15 min. Then I applied Alter Ego garlic conditioner and steamed for another 15 min. Shampooed with Afroveda's carrot shampoo and DC'd w/the honey hair mask, SO DC and some oils. Tea rinsed. Used Darcy's new Shea Butter curl moisturizing cream, Beemine Luscious cream moisturizer and Beemine Bee Hold Curly butter to twist. Hair is moisturized, soft and defined today.

Will apply Christine Gant's Mixed Green to scalp tonight, massage for 5 minutes, seal with Oyin BSP and re-twist hair.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> I wanted to join but I can't come up with 10 items; my regimen is ever evolving and changing.....And I'm wanting to buy from the upcoming sales of *ayurnaturalbeauty.com*, Komaza and *fromnaturewithlove.com*. (whenever they have one--this month or the next)
> 
> This is doable to stay with U1B1.
> 
> Yesterday I washed my hair and used up Myhoneychild.com Honey Hair Mask DC. I'm also happy to say that the coffee oil I made turned out well. I applied it to my scalp/hair (massaged for 5 min) and steamed for 15 min. Then I applied Alter Ego garlic conditioner and steamed for another 15 min. Shampooed with Afroveda's carrot shampoo and DC'd w/the honey hair mask, SO DC and some oils. Tea rinsed. Used Darcy's new Shea Butter curl moisturizing cream, Beemine Luscious cream moisturizer and Beemine Bee Hold Curly butter to twist. Hair is moisturized, soft and defined today.
> 
> Will apply Christine Gant's Mixed Green to scalp tonight, massage for 5 minutes, seal with Oyin BSP and re-twist hair.


 
Pom, you done alot with your hair I bet it feels great. Are you aware of some sale from the bold?  I need to get some more saa too!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Pom, you done alot with your hair I bet it feels great. Are you aware of some sale from the bold? I need to get some more saa too!


I do this after every henna treatment. That's how I keep my hair moisturized and don't suffer from dryness when I do henna and teas. I know it seems a lot, but I got my routine down pat and love it...LOL.

I looked at all of my purchases from FNWL from 2009 and 2010 and they usually have a sale in the FALL (Sept) and WINTER (January). So, unless they're off their trend, I'm looking for them to have a sale sometime next month (hopefully, it'll be 20%). Can't wait....Got to stock up on powders, oils and clays.

Ayurnaturalbeauty.com has been hinting on Facebook that she's going to have a sale soon. I thought sure it would be BF. But she didn't. She says she's run into problems with her supplier and as soon as she receives the products, she has to restock inventory and will be ready to go. So, no telling if she'll have a sale this month or next.

I got my SAA from lotioncrafter. Should be here Monday. I was totally out.


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam said:


> DARN AND THEY WERE ON MY LIST OF COMPANIES TO TRY OUT.
> 
> Who knows, maybe during the BF ordering craze they ran out of fresh products and just chukked some leftovers, in from under the storage bench



Lmao



Charz said:


> MMS - Home
> 
> I like them for raw materials



Thanks lady, i tried a fake cart for lotioncrafters and i had i 3.3oz item and the shipping was $13 gtfoh. Its about to get crunk in the midwest, winter is finally here. We got blizzards, sleet, freezing rain, high winds, cold as hell might as well throw a tornado and a earthquake in with thaterplexed.


----------



## La Colocha

*SCREAMS* can i get a place where i can buy all my products at once without fedex and high arse shipping *kicks dh* lmao. I just want to place an order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> beeches already *in my no buy thread lusting after stuff.*



Uh.....We Don't "Lust" for Stuff Over Here.....We BUY Stuff.

Don't get it Twisted.

So, Don't be making No Referrals Up in Here


----------



## Priss Pot

Will there be a Use 1 Buy 1 for 2011?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart has 15% off Entire Purchase.


----------



## mkd

What's good ladies.  I am washing my hair tonight.  I think I will use bee mine poo bar and darcy's pumpkin to DC or maybe SSI Okra.  

Is anyone else washing their hair tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Will there be a Use 1 Buy 1 for 2011?*



I'm sure there will be one in 2011. We usually do them Quarterly  (or when it's too many pages).


----------



## mkd

Hi Priss Pot, I think the challenge is just continuing.  I don't think we contemplated starting a new one in 2011.


----------



## mkd

I don't think I am going to make it to Christmas without buying anything. 

T, when is the BFH sale over?


----------



## bronzebomb

Komaza announces her sale on December 15. She said it's going to be the biggest sale ever!

Winter Hair Care


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm patiently waiting for Shescentit and Hairveda to re-open their stores.  My Oyin Hair Dew should arrive hopefully tomorrow.  I need another milky type moisturizer since I've stopped using KBB.

I have 2 protein conditioners that I need to use up (Aubrey Organics GPB and Sally's GVP brand of Joico K-Pak) before I buy another protein conditioner.

Right now, my main conditioner is Jessicurl Too Shea.  I love this stuff; I bought the liter size of it back in August.  I do a DC with this stuff (when I'm not using a protein conditioner).

I'm using Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo as my main shampoo.  When I use that, I'm gonna have to get another shampoo probably.  I have an Herbal Essences shampoo, but I only use that after my hair has been straightened, to rid the cones.  I got half a liter of Elucence Clarifying Shampoo left, but I use that for my make-up brushes 

I have like 3 bottles of Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner that I use as leave-ins.  I got some Curls Milkshake that I like.  I also have 2 other Curls products (Cream Cleanser and Coconut Sublime) that I can't wait to use up, I probably won't be repurchasing those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't think I am going to make it to Christmas without buying anything.
> 
> *T, when is the BFH sale over?*



December 31st. Girl, at  least get the 3/$20.95 Shea Mango Deal  

mk: Don't forget the Coupon Code  BLESSED


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Komaza announces her sale on December 15. She said it's going to be the biggest sale ever!
> *
> Winter Hair Care



Thanks Bronze! You know I've been waiting on this one.  

I have my Cart Ready!


----------



## Ltown

It winter time! I know T, them got snow already in OH. I was at work Che did not see snow thank goodness, I'm in denial after last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> It winter time! *I know T, them got snow *already in OH. I was at work Che did not see snow thank goodness, I'm in denial after last year.



We don't have any. It melted. 

_*crosses fingers & rolls eyes*_


----------



## natura87

I bought some Argan Oil today.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> December 31st. Girl, at  least get the 3/$20.95 Shea Mango Deal
> 
> mk: Don't forget the Coupon Code  BLESSED


T, I will definately be ordering from BFH next week.  Is that Shea Mango deal the best combo?  I haven't looked at them at all.  I will check them out while I am sitting under the dryer tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I will definately be ordering from BFH next week.  *Is that Shea Mango deal the best combo?*  I haven't looked at them at all.  I will check them out while I am sitting under the dryer tonight.



Well....I won't say it's the best deal,  but you get 3 Full Sized Products for $20.00!  

They only offer 2 Combos and I wasn't interested in the other oneerplexed  

Less than that when you use the Code (but you still have shipping).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Did you all pay tax when you ordered from BFH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Did you all pay tax when you ordered from BFH?



Don't remember? 

You'll have to do a "Fake" Cart.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> We don't have any. It melted.
> 
> _*crosses fingers & rolls eyes*_



erplexed What?


No.....really? WHAT!!!!! 

The snow here won't melt. It just keeps piling up...and its windy and cold and slushy and cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> erplexed What?
> 
> 
> No.....really? WHAT!!!!!
> 
> *The snow here won't melt. It just keeps piling up...and its windy and cold and slushy and cold.*




What little we had all melted. And......it's suppose to be in the 40's tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed in some BeeMine Serum.  Will Not Repurchase this one.


----------



## bronzebomb

natura87 said:


> I bought some Argan Oil today.


 
I love it!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Bronze! You know I've been waiting on this one.
> 
> I have my Cart Ready!


 
I've been waiting all month long.  This will wrap up my purchases.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Just rubbed in some BeeMine Serum. Will Not Repurchase this one.


 
Girl, that smell!

I ordered some Mega-Tek today.

My Qhemet and Darcy's are in route!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> What little we had all melted. And......it's suppose to be in the 40's tomorrow.



 That aint right.

*cries a fistful of tears*

Its so cold here!! Its like an icebox. I was going to wash and go this morning but 
I realized I didnt want to be a popsicle.


----------



## Brownie518

BFH shipping isn't bad, I don't think. 

I think I'm going to like this new SSI Marula Hemp hair butter. 

Marie Dean is having 15% off the entire site until the 24th. She changed up her products too. 

I just pulled out some stuff and gave away a few things. Jasmines Nourishing hair bath, Redken Rescue Force, some Biolage Hydrating something, and I used up my last little MHC Honey & Horsetail. I'll def. be getting more of the MHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^
I've been waiting on Komaza too. 

I hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna come up outta this Wig July 2011. 

So, I got some _real_ work  to do in the next 6 months. 

I may Phony-Pony July/August.erplexed

Imma need ya'lls help too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still don't have any Shipping Info from Hairveda????erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm waiting to see what this one day sale is all about.  The stuff I want is OOS or nearly OOS.  I hope its going to be stocked up.  I just want the DCs the other products are too pricey for me to use for cowashing.  No new leave-ins until the fall if even then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I'm waiting to see what this one day sale is all about.*  The stuff I want is OOS or nearly OOS.  I hope its going to be stocked up.  I just want the DCs the other products are too pricey for me to use for cowashing.  No new leave-ins until the fall if even then.



Are we talking Komaza Vonnie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, Did Che end up going to her Office Party?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah...T.

When I first read the newsletter I thought only those combos they mentioned were going to be on sale.  Then I reread it and understood that its a site wide sale.  I'm waiting for 25% or something even better.  People on FB are saying they should send out a reminder and bring it with the sale prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah...T.
> 
> When I first read the newsletter I thought only those combos they mentioned were going to be on sale.  *Then I reread it and understood that its a site wide sale.  I'm waiting for 25% or something even better.*  People on FB are saying they should send out a reminder and bring it with the sale prices.



Let me Go revise my Cart!  

.......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

If the sale is good...I may try the Moku conditioner and leave-in in addition to getting the DCs.


----------



## Charz

I met this cute asian guy


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, fell asleep right at the computer lmao and someone put my snuggie on my back. I was just going to close my eyes for a few minutes and i was gone. I haven't been to sleep since yesterday afternoon. I may move was day until tomorrow unless im up all night. Still haven't decided who i will order my butter and oils from.


----------



## La Colocha

See third has its ups and downs, by the time i get up yall all gone. On vacation im going to try and stay up all day then sleep at night.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here. I've got a serious sinus pressure headache brewing, too.

Has anyone else tried the BFH conditoners yet? I have been trying quite a few new products in the past 2 months and I've been lucky. I've found some good ones:

MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion
MHC Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor
MHC Molasses Hydrating
BFH Ginger Macadamia conditoner
BFH Shea Mango mask


I am also liking the CJ Honey Butta Leave in, SSI Marula Hemp Butter, and the Hydratherma SLS free Hair cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> If the sale is good...I may try *the Moku *conditioner *and leave-in *in addition to getting the DCs.



Uh???? Wait!

Didn't you just say No-Mo' Leave Ins???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I met this cute asian guy *



Lawd.....Rainbow Brite


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I'm here. I've got a serious sinus pressure headache brewing, too.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the BFH conditoners yet? I have been trying quite a few new products in the past 2 months and I've been lucky. I've found some good ones:
> 
> MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion
> MHC Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor
> MHC Molasses Hydrating
> BFH Ginger Macadamia conditoner
> BFH Shea Mango mask
> 
> 
> I am also liking the CJ Honey Butta Leave in, SSI Marula Hemp Butter, and the Hydratherma SLS free Hair cleanser.



I haven't im too picky on shelf life. What do you have to take, i have sinitus and been through a lot of medicine. Sudafed has helped me the best out of everything, i don't know how bad it is for you but i have the sinus and pain 12 hour you have to get it at the pharmacy its otc but people can use it to make meth( i know random). If its not too bad yet advil liquid gel caps. Sudafed also makes headache and sinus pressue medicine and i don't think you need to go to the pharmacy for that and they work good also.


----------



## Ltown

MHC seems to have alot of good things maybe I'll find them at the store.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh???? Wait!
> 
> Didn't you just say No-Mo' Leave Ins???


 
Dang T!!!  Blowin' my spot all up

Leave me lone, T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *MHC seems to have alot of good things maybe I'll find them at the store.*



Yeah....They Do!


----------



## La Colocha

I just bit the bullet and bought from camden gray

butter madness cream
shea butter lotion
avocado butter
avocado oil
sunflower oil 

Their prices are really good but its just the shipping. I also got a 16 oz doo doo bee drops and 2 suave and shea butter conditioners from the store today. The dollar store will sell them until their gone. I think i will go ahead and hit up hairveda too when they open back up. I will have more than enough products and i will be done until april next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Hairveda.....where is my Shipping Notice??????


----------



## La Colocha

Did anyone get their grab bags yet? I thought they were already made up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Hairveda.....where is my Shipping Notice??????



What did you order t?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Dang T!!!  Blowin' my spot all up*Leave me lone, T.



Girl...I was like

For A Minute, I thought I misread your Post

........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What did you order t?



11:50 the night of Da' Sale....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> 11:50 the night of Da' Sale....



What did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So LaColocha:  You bought the 16oz of the _Dew-Drop In_

So....How much was shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What did you get?*



4/5 Acai Berry Conditioner 2 Cocasta Oils & 1 Almond Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha:  Where did you find that info on the Shelf Life for Bear Fruit?


----------



## Brownie518

La, I'm about to send SO out to get me some Advil Cold & Sinus. Its cold out there, though. 

Butter madness cream...? 

ETA: is that butter madness a base that I should be familiar with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> La, I'm about to send SO out to get me some Advil Cold & Sinus. Its cold out there, though.
> 
> *Butter madness cream...?*



Well........You Ain't That Sick!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So LaColocha:  You bought the 16oz of the _Dew-Drop In_
> 
> So....How much was shipping?



$8.70


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well........You Ain't That Sick!



 I was just askin'... You know you went to look, too!! LOL! And I'm not sick, just have some sinus pressure (i hope).  La, who uses that base??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> $8.70



Where did you find the Shelf-Life for BFH?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha:  Where did you find that info on the Shelf Life for Bear Fruit?



Scroll all the way down and click on f&q



Brownie518 said:


> La, I'm about to send SO out to get me some Advil Cold & Sinus. Its cold out there, though.
> 
> Butter madness cream...?
> 
> ETA: is that butter madness a base that I should be familiar with?



I don't know brownie, i saw some ladies bought some in the what did you buy thread and i wanted to try it for my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I was just askin'...* You know you went to look, too!! LOL!* And I'm not sick, just have some sinus pressure (i hope).  La, who uses that base??



I haven't looked. 

Imma save my $ for Komaza, Hydratherma & BFH


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't looked.
> 
> Imma save my $ for Komaza, *Hydratherma *& BFH



Wait hold up, where did the bolded come from lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't looked.
> 
> Imma save my $ for Komaza, Hydratherma & BFH



I looked. I'll have to keep that in mind.  I don't think I'll get any Komaza....unless her sale is outrageous. My niece and sister like some stuff from there. 
I will be getting more BFH before the end of the month, though. I'll have no problem using those up.  I'm washing again on Sunday and I'll be using the Shea Mango or the Ginger Macadamia to DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Wait hold up, where did the bolded come from lmao.



They ain't having No Sale!

Are they Brownie?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Wait hold up, where did the bolded come from lmao.



I just reupped on the Oil and it smells so good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> They ain't having No Sale!
> 
> Are they Brownie?



Not that I've heard........I wish.


----------



## La Colocha

We just got issued our blizzard warning, just great. Does a blizzard always mean a lot of snow? Its high winds so maybe that's it. I don't care about a few inches but when you can't get out the front door then its a problem.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> We just got issued our blizzard warning, just great. Does a blizzard always mean a lot of snow? Its high winds so maybe that's it. I don't care about a few inches but when you can't get out the front door then its a problem.



 Its the wind that makes it a blizzard but with your climate, ya'll will probably get a lot of snow with it. 

I didn't even remember what I ordered from HV til ya'll brought up the grab bags. I want mine! I got one of each.


----------



## mkd

What do you want in your grab bags B?


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> $8.70


 
Shipping for that one product, the 16oz Hair Dew from Oyin?  My shipping was like $7.15, and I got the 16oz too.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> What do you want in your grab bags B?



...Buttercreams, NoiNah butter, scented oils, CoCasta, MoistPRO, Whipped Clouds, Methi Setiva, that pH rinse, and that spritz. And I guess some SitriNillah, whipped gelly, and almond glaze to share with ya'll.


----------



## Ltown

What is dew drop in?


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> What is dew drop in?



I don't know why we started messing up the name, its oyin hair dew leave-in.

@priss, you may live closer? im in the midwest.


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> I don't know why we started messing up the name, its oyin hair dew leave-in.
> 
> @priss, you may live closer? im in the midwest.


 
I dunno.  I'm down in TN.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> I dunno.  I'm down in TN.



That is not too far away. I will email them about their shipping, i know oyin is a good company but its a little high. I wonder if taxes are included.


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> That is not too far away. I will email them about their shipping, i know oyin is a good company but its a little high. I wonder if taxes are included.


 

Taxes weren't included in my total, surprisingly.  The 16oz Dew is $19, and + the 7.15 (USPS) shipping, I was only charged 26.15.  But yeah, I would e-mail them.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I don't know why we started messing up the name, its oyin hair dew leave-in.
> 
> @priss, you may live closer? im in the midwest.


 
Oh yeah we talked about that already!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, im up early today. I did lay down again last night and slept on and off so its better than staying up. Going to start my hair in a few. Can't wait to try the shea moisture dc it looks really thick.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, hey La and Priss we the only one's up? I even went to bed late last night. No hair plans today, but I'm venture to local bss that Che visit and maybe pick up some hot brands MHC and CJ. Need to look for henna too, I'm trying not to buy online and pay for shipping, need to update my spread sheet, clean up the storage for hair and clothes(get that tax write off).


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good Morning, hey La and Priss we the only one's up? I even went to bed late last night. No hair plans today, but I'm venture to local bss that Che visit and maybe pick up some hot brands MHC and CJ. Need to look for henna too, I'm trying not to buy online and pay for shipping, need to update my spread sheet, clean up the storage for hair and clothes(get that tax write off).



I wish we had a store here that sold good products, not buying online is so hard but i can at least limit my purchases and buy in bulk so it won't be so bad.


----------



## Pompous Blue

I'm up early, too. LOL!!

No hair plans today. I re-twisted my hair last night with a lil Darcy's Shea Moisture curl cream and sealed with Hairveda's Almond Glaze -- used that up. Have 1 or 2 more jars left.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> That is not too far away. I will email them about their shipping, i know oyin is a good company but its a little high. I wonder if taxes are included.



Ull only get taxed if you live in MD. Thats why I ship stuff to my DC office


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Ull only get taxed if you live in MD. Thats why I ship stuff to my DC office



I would do the same thing.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Good Morning, hey La and Priss we the only one's up? I even went to bed late last night. No hair plans today, but I'm venture to local bss that Che visit and maybe pick up some hot brands MHC and CJ. Need to look for henna too, I'm trying not to buy online and pay for shipping, need to update my spread sheet, clean up the storage for hair and clothes(get that tax write off).


Hope the spreadsheet is working for you  A friend is taking a couple of concoctions on Monday so I will update mine this week



La Colocha said:


> I wish we had a store here that sold good products, not buying online is so hard but i can at least limit my purchases and buy in bulk so it won't be so bad.


I also buy in bulk when I shop online as some companies offer free shipping if you spend a certain amount and also the price often works out cheaper when you buy more. I wish we had more choices in the UK though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Sessy PJ's:

Sitting here under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Just Clarified with Alba Molasses Clarifying 'Poo.

Will be putting this Henna in after I rinse and do a Quick Co-Wash with Ori O Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner (I may use this bottle up).

This is gone be an all day process. Will Henna 2/3 hours and then Indigo for about 4/5 hours.

Will Steam with Jasmine A&S.  Should finish this too.  Wanted to try BFH, but will finish up this one before opening something else.

I may not do that great with "not" buying Stuff, but I am doing good about not opening 5-6 things up at once


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Sessy PJ's:
> 
> Sitting here under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee. Just Clarified with Alba Molasses Clarifying 'Poo.
> 
> Will be putting this Henna in after I rinse and do a Quick Co-Wash with Ori O Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner (I may use this bottle up).
> 
> This is gone be an all day process. Will Henna 2/3 hours and then Indigo for about 4/5 hours.
> 
> Will Steam with Jasmine A&S. Should finish this too. Wanted to try BFH, but will finish up this one before opening something else.
> 
> I may not do that great with "not" buying Stuff, but I am doing good about not opening 5-6 things up at once


 
I thought you were buying less anyway, we know YOU ain't not buying anything beside it will get real boring around here if you didn't keep us up on the sales and new products.   I'm PJ ain't changing that just slowing down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I thought you were buying less anyway*, we know YOU ain't not buying anything beside it will get real boring around here if you didn't keep us up on the sales and new products.   I'm PJ ain't changing that just slowing down



I am significantly buying 'less'.... but these last 2 months always get me. 

They did last year too with Sales & all.  

I'll slow down when they slow down.

_*i might hafta' e-mail bj*_


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Sessy PJ's:
> 
> Sitting here under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee. Just Clarified with Alba Molasses Clarifying 'Poo.
> 
> Will be putting this Henna in after I rinse and do a Quick Co-Wash with Ori O Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner (I may use this bottle up).
> 
> This is gone be an all day process. Will Henna 2/3 hours and then Indigo for about 4/5 hours.
> 
> Will Steam with Jasmine A&S. Should finish this too. Wanted to try BFH, but will finish up this one before opening something else.
> 
> *I may not do that great with "not" buying Stuff, but I am doing good about not opening 5-6 things up at once*


@the bolded -- I don't know why this made me LOL!

That's my resolution next year --- Stop having so many products open at once. This habit hasn't had any adverse on my hair but it does mess with my OCD....LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shoot! I wanna know if Che went to that Party!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> @the bolded -- I don't know why this made me LOL!
> 
> *That's my resolution next year --- Stop having so many products open at once. This habit hasn't had any adverse on my hair but it does mess with my OCD....LOL*



Blue, I tried hard this year to break that horrible habit. _For Me_, it was a bad habit.

Shay _& others_ really helped me get through that.  And that was a Huge accomplishment for me.  

Now, I try to not open 1-3 of the same things at once.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Blue, I tried hard this year to break that horrible habit. _For Me_, it was a bad habit.
> 
> Shay _& others_ really helped me get through that. And that was a Huge accomplishment for me.
> 
> *Now, I try to not open 1-3 of the same things at once.*


That's doable for me. I can work with only having 3 DCs open at once. Each conditioner serves a purpose in line with how much moisture I need after a wash cycle. I'll get there. Practice makes perfect, no? LOL...


----------



## Brownie518

Mornin', girls!!! I've been up for hours, hangin' with SO. Its cold as heck outside and we finally got some snow. Just an inch or so, though. 

T, have you ever tried the Curl Junkie Honey Butta leave in?


----------



## SimJam

I just whipped up a batch of shea butter (with coconut and olive oil, scented with ylang ylang) will give some to my BFs sister so she doesnt feel like she has to dip into mine **rolls eyes**

now I have abt 1lb of raw shea left


and my kitteh isnt feel well. I think he ate a half of a chocolate egg I forgot on my bedside table 

vet says I shud watch him (he already puked up most of it) and I;ll take him in once the office is open


----------



## Priss Pot

I work nights (11pm-7am) so a lot of my posting may be during that time frame.

I was off Wednesday & Thursday so I used those 2 days for my hair.  I did my 2nd henna treatment on Wednesday, did a dc, then ponytail rollerset.  Sat up under the dryer, then I went to bed in the rollers.  Thursday morning, I woke up and took out the rollers and put my hair up into a bun using avocado butter.  I had 1lb of this stuff (I got it from Oils by Nature), so I'm slowly but surely using it up.  I think I'm gonna mix it with some shea butter to use as a body butter too.

Ever look at all your products and just realize that it's really never gonna end?  That's how I feel a lot of times


----------



## Brownie518

Priss, what eyeshadow are you wearing in your sig???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Mornin', girls!!! *I've been up for hours, hangin' with SO. *Its cold as heck outside and we finally got some snow. Just an inch or so, though.
> 
> *T, have you ever tried the Curl Junkie Honey Butta leave in?*



@1st Bolded: 
@2nd Bolded:  No....I said I wasn't buying anymore L-In's for awhile. It's good ain't it??? 



Pompous Blue said:


> *That's doable for me. I can work with only having 3 DCs open at once.* Each conditioner serves a purpose in line with how much moisture I need after a wash cycle. I'll get there. Practice makes perfect, no? LOL...



Yeah, Blue, try to Max-Out at 3 i.e. Moisture, Protein, Balancer.  That really helped me to use up stuff & not alot of jars sitting around 1/2, 1/4, 1/3 used up.  

That. Right. There. Was. Bugging. Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Priss, what eyeshadow are you wearing in your sig???*



She Got them Eyes ALL Beat Up!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded:
> @2nd Bolded:  No....I said I wasn't buying anymore L-In's for awhile. It's good ain't it???



Girl, hush!!  We were just relaxin', talkin and stuff. 

Yeah, that Honey Butta is real nice!!


----------



## Priss Pot

Brownie518 said:


> Priss, what eyeshadow are you wearing in your sig???



MAC Expensive Pink on the lid
MAC Texture in the crease
MAC Antiqued blended in the outer crease to add a bit of depth
MAC Dazzlelight as the highlight.

ETA:  I think I used MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot as a base, under the Expensive Pink.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, hush!!  We were just relaxin', talkin and stuff. *
> 
> *Yeah, that Honey Butta is real nice!!*



Hmp.  I was afraid you were going to say that.....

@BOTH Bolded    

_*i e-mailed you*
_


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, hush!!  We were just relaxin', talkin *and stuff*.
> 
> Yeah, that Honey Butta is real nice!!


 

and Stuff, huh?  too cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> MAC Expensive Pink on the lid
> MAC Texture in the crease
> MAC Antiqued blended in the outer crease to add a bit of depth
> MAC Dazzlelight as the highlight.
> 
> ETA:  I think I used MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot as a base, under the Expensive Pink.



Chile....You be Workin' that Make Up!

You Be MAC'n Ol' MAC-Daddy

Serious.....


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Priss, what eyeshadow are you wearing in your sig???



I love it, priss you always look so pretty.



Dcing right now with shea moisture dc (thanks again miss b) its thick like a buttercream, there is no slip but that's ok, i use suave to detangle. It also smells good, i saw on some of the reviews on target that some use it for a moisturizer, its soaks into the hair well, will see how it feels when i rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll MAC Got MAC'ed!


----------



## Priss Pot

I have yet to try Shea Moisture's products.


----------



## Brownie518

Priss Pot said:


> MAC Expensive Pink on the lid
> MAC Texture in the crease
> MAC Antiqued blended in the outer crease to add a bit of depth
> MAC Dazzlelight as the highlight.
> 
> ETA:  I think I used MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot as a base, under the Expensive Pink.



I love it. Gorgeous.  I need to learn how to apply like that. I have no technique



bronzebomb said:


> and Stuff, huh?  too cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *I have yet to try Shea Moisture's products.*



For Some reason....this is one line _*that I am not remotely curious in trying*_


----------



## La Colocha

Who lives near capital heights md? Go on over to the post office and tell them to let go of my ish. They have both my packages there, holding them hostage.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Who lives near capital heights md? Go on over to the post office and tell them to let go of my ish. They have both my packages there, holding them hostage.



I wouldn't be caught dead there. I got off at the capitol heights metro station once, looked around and got right back on the train. Popeyes was not worth it.


----------



## Brownie518

I love the Shea Moisture DC masque. Its the thickest DC I think I've ever seen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead there. I got off at the capitol heights metro station once, looked around and got right back on the train. *Popeyes was not worth it.*



........... Hush.

Imma Do A Drop Squad on You


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead there. I got off at the capitol heights metro station once, *looked around and got right back on the train.* Popeyes was not worth it.



Lawd have mercy, well i have had no other problems getting my stuff so i guess i will be patient.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I love the Shea Moisture DC masque. Its the thickest DC I think I've ever seen.



Yes its like a moisturizer. and i like the consistancy very creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes its like a moisturizer. and i like the consistancy very creamy.



Maybe it's too accessible .............

LaColocha: What else from the Line were you interested in trying?  

I can't remember what else in the Line got good reviews?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe it's too accessible .............
> 
> LaColocha: What else from the Line were you interested in trying?
> 
> I can't remember what else in the Line got good reviews?



The shea remoisture shampoo i think its called and the shea butter conditioner? They are yellow like the mask. Im going to see how this works out first then i may order the other 2. The dc and the conditioner have similar ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

Did I mention that I like the SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer and the Marula Hemp butter? T, you should try the Marula Hemp. I think you'd like it a lot. I am going to alternate that and the Afrikoko Silky lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The shea remoisture shampoo i think its called and the shea butter conditioner? They are yellow like the mask. Im going to see how this works out first then i may order the other 2. *The dc and the conditioner have similar ingredients.*



Hmm???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Did I mention that I like the SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer and the Marula Hemp butter? *T, you should try the Marula Hemp. I think you'd like it a lot.* I am going to alternate that and the Afrikoko Silky lotion.



I had that in my Cart and took it out before hitting Pay Nowerplexed  

I don't know why I did that???

Fab sent me DB's New Pumpkin Seed Exlir Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Priss Pot

My Dew is out for delivery.  Yessir!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Ot- kids are crazy, dd went to the door with her coat on and her bear wrapped up in a blanket. Im like child where you going? She said my bear is throwing up and im taking him to the hospital.. I said well you know we have a storm coming, she says oh i forgot i will call papa to take him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ot- kids are crazy, dd went to the door with her coat on and her bear wrapped up in a blanket. Im like child where you going? *She said my bear is throwing up and im taking him to the hospital.. I said well you know we have a storm coming, she says oh i forgot i will call papa to take him.*



BAAWWWWHAAAAA!

How Cute!

You shoulda' opened the door and said okay


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> BAAWWWWHAAAAA!
> 
> How Cute!
> 
> You shoulda' opened the door and said okay



Girl she probably would have went too. And watch my dad come over and pretend to take the bear to the hospital.. She wanted to call dh at work and tell him to come home lmao. Love this child


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl she probably would have went too. *And watch my dad come over and pretend to take the bear to the hospital.. She wanted to call dh at work and tell him to come home lmao. Love this child*



Girl....She is SERIOUS!

Tell her he prolly needs to lay down until he feels better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll prolly rinse this Henna out around Noon (EST).  Using VO5 Moisture Milks for the Rinse Out. 

May use up 1 Bottle _*at least i hope so*_ between rinsing out both Henna & Indigo


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead there. I got off at the capitol heights metro station once, *looked around and got right back on the train.* Popeyes was not worth it.



 Dang, its like that?


----------



## choctaw

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll prolly rinse this Henna out around Noon (EST).  Using VO5 Moisture Milks for the Rinse Out.
> 
> May use up 1 Bottle _*at least i hope so*_ between rinsing out both Henna & Indigo



I killed my VO5 stash washing out henna and ayurvedic powders. VO5 is ok to co-wash but oil rinses and ayurvedic powders kicks VO5 to the curb. Line the bottles up because you might need two


----------



## La Colocha

It will probably be a few hours before i rinse this dc out because im sleepy now. A nap sounds real good.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. 
i washed my hair last night with the hotel shampoo because i was so excited to get my hair back to how its supposed to be. so then i came home this morning because it was freezing in the hotel so i just left lol. i think i threw away my ORS mayo so i just shampooed with aphogee and then conditioned for about 30 minutes with a cap using curl junkie repair me. then i detangled with it and let me just say that while my hair did not feel strong like i thought it would this conditioner detangled like a dream and my hair was SOFT. 
then i dried my hair in a towel and then i put on a little dew and evoo and then twisted for the week using sunshine. so i wont have to do my hair tomorrow.
i have no heat damage. and i will probably never wear my hair straight again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi ladies.
> i washed my hair last night with the hotel shampoo because i was so excited to get my hair back to how its supposed to be. so then i came home this morning because it was freezing in the hotel so i just left lol. i think i threw away my ORS mayo so i just shampooed with aphogee and then conditioned for about 30 minutes with a cap using curl junkie repair me. then i detangled with it and let me just say that while my hair did not feel strong like i thought it would this conditioner detangled like a dream and my hair was SOFT.
> then i dried my hair in a towel and then i put on a little dew and evoo and then twisted for the week using sunshine. so i wont have to do my hair tomorrow.
> i have no heat damage. and i will probably never wear my hair straight again.



Did you go to the Office Party?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

choctaw said:


> *I killed my VO5 stash washing out henna and ayurvedic powders.* VO5 is ok to co-wash but oil rinses and ayurvedic powders kicks VO5 to the curb. Line the bottles up because you might need two



Girl.....Yeah, that's really easy to do.

I had about 30-40 bottles between VO5, Suave Coconut, White Rain. 

My Stash is dwindling.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot! I wanna know if Che went to that Party!


hey T.
yea i went. it was very nice. all the women recognized me and said how nice i looked out of my uniform. but the men were like "dont i know you from somewhere" i was like ummmm yea lmao. this one guy was like whoa you should come to work everyday outside of your uniform lol. it was really nice.
on to the good part. the food was REALLY GOOD thats all i really went for. you know them rich folks do it up with the food
and one guy was dancing his *** off i mean he was getting it. i was surprised at how he moved. he was doing salsa and was turning and dipping and everything lol. i was watching from the dessert table


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T.
> yea i went. it was very nice. all the women recognized me and said how nice i looked out of my uniform.* but the men were like "dont i know you from somewhere" i was like ummmm yea lmao. this one guy was like whoa you should come to work everyday outside of your uniform lol. it was really nice.
> on to the good part. the food was REALLY GOOD thats all i really went for. you know them rich folks do it up with the food
> and one guy was dancing his *** off i mean he was getting it. i was surprised at how he moved. he was doing salsa and was turning and dipping and everything lol. i was watching from the dessert table



Glad you had a Good Time Che.

How'd your hair, make-up and outfit look.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead there. I got off at the capitol heights metro station once, looked around and got right back on the train. Popeyes was not worth it.


girl who you telling??? its like that area just screams STAAAYYYY AWAY if someone i know needs to get dropped off over there i dont stop the car, they just gotta jump out.
(im lying. i dont go over there period so they aint gotta jump)


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> hi ladies.
> i washed my hair last night with the hotel shampoo because i was so excited to get my hair back to how its supposed to be. so then i came home this morning because it was freezing in the hotel so i just left lol. i think i threw away my ORS mayo so i just shampooed with aphogee and then conditioned for about 30 minutes with a cap using curl junkie repair me. then i detangled with it and let me just say that while my hair did not feel strong like i thought it would this conditioner detangled like a dream and my hair was SOFT.
> then i dried my hair in a towel and then i put on a little dew and evoo and then twisted for the week using sunshine. so i wont have to do my hair tomorrow.
> i have no heat damage. and i will probably never wear my hair straight again.



 Now that I am natural I realize that wearing my hair straight isnt all that important to me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad you had a Good Time Che.
> 
> How'd your hair, make-up and outfit look.


my dress was nice. an all black dress that was mesh see through at the top with black dots. my friend gave me a mesh short sleave jacket to wear over it which matched the dress perfectly. we went to neiman marcus to get our makeup done.
my hair looked good monday, tuesday and wednesday but thurday and friday it was a poofy mess. we are supposed to wear our hair up at work so even though i was curling it at night, the ponytail just messed it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my dress was nice. an all black dress that was mesh see through at the top with black dots. my friend gave me a mesh short sleave jacket to wear over it which matched the dress perfectly. we went to neiman marcus to get our makeup done.
> my hair looked good monday, tuesday and wednesday but thurday and friday it was a poofy mess. we are supposed to wear our hair up at work so even though i was curling it at night, the ponytail just messed it up



Glad everything worked out well Che. And Glad you had Fun Times.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Che glad to hear you had a blast and that outfit you described sounds like it was a winner.

I received my packages from SSI and DB yesterday so I'm just waiting for HV.
I got a full size of the new curling cream and I used it to do my twists.
They are plump and shiny but the true test for me will be the twist out so I will reserve judgement till then.


----------



## chebaby

thanx yall.

i forgot to mention i came home to my hv acai conditioner. the smell isnt as sweet as i thought it would be but oh well. cant wait to use it.

and so far i love curl junkie repair me. my hair was so soft. its one of those conditioners that foam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have Indigo in.  Will leave-in until about 4:00-5:00 and then will steam with Jasmines.

Used up 1 Pack of Indigo.  I have 2 Back-ups.

Will use up this VO5 and possibly the Jasmines.  

I have another Co-Wash left in the Ori O Golden Jojoba Hydrating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx yall.
> 
> *i forgot to mention i came home to my hv acai conditioner. the smell isnt as sweet as i thought it would be but oh well.* cant wait to use it.
> 
> and so far i love curl junkie repair me. my hair was so soft. its one of those conditioners that foam.



Did you get a Shipping Notice?

............

No, it isn't. I don't think we mentioned the _'Scent'_.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I mixed up they kimmay leave in and air dried last night, I thought it would be a mess but my hair is shiny and feels good.  I used JBCO instead of regular.  We will see in 2 months, that is really the test. I am 1 week post but it does feel soft and moist.


----------



## Ltown

I finally went up the way to the bss with all the natural online products and came back with mother load. I've never spend that much on hair product at one time but knew I as saving because there is no shipping charge.

I got things never tried but hey that what PJ do, MHC was 40% off 

MHC whipped soy hair jelly
MHC Honey/horsetail reconstructor
MHC Aloe vera leave in
MHC Honey bee sweet scalp exfoliator

Darcy herbal leave in 
Hydratherma hair growth oil
Hydartherma amno deep conditioning

CJ smoothing lotion
CJ coffee coco curl creme
CJ Hibiscus/banana leave in conditioner


Now wait on BFH I'm good for a while.


----------



## La Colocha

Che im glad you had a good time, and ltown that is a good haul. Just got up from my nap and will rinse this dc out in a bit. I got my shipping notice already from boutique de fleurzty and i just ordered this morning. That is what im talking about fast service. Im ready to lay down again lmao, its started to snow and its dreary out. Makes me tired.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

Che, I am glad you had fun at the party. 

Ltown, that is a nice haul!

I have decided that when I use protein conditioners and reconstuctors, I will not be following up with a moisture conditioner, it seems to defeat the purpose.  Anyway, I used SSI okra last night and rollerset and my hair came out really good.  I will definately buy the okra again, its a really nice protein con.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW! Ltown! 

Sounds Nice! (Wish I coulda' been there with you).

I  MHC! And I want a few more Hydratherma Naturals.

(And not to hafta' worry about Shipping)....it woulda' been Onnnnnn

Still have my Indigo in.  May rinse out in another hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just e-mailed Hairveda for a Status Report.  I still do not have a Shipping Notice (or anything).


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will go rinse this dc out now. Or it will be in my head all night. I can't wait to get all my stuff and get it organized.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Che, I am glad you had fun at the party.
> 
> Ltown, that is a nice haul!
> 
> I have decided that when I use protein conditioners and reconstuctors, I will not be following up with a moisture conditioner, it seems to defeat the purpose. Anyway, I used SSI okra last night and rollerset and my hair came out really good. I will definately buy the okra again, its a really nice protein con.


 
Mkd, I only use moisturizing conditioner after hard core protein like Nexxus emergence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Indigo is looking good under this plastic.

I can't wait to Steam & Finish. I wonder if I got any packages today? 

Will hafta' check my mail later _after my hair dries_.

I wonder if my ButtersnBars "Grow my Hair" Arrived?  Or maybe my Njoi Healthy Hair Butta'? Or my BFH?

Shoot! I want a package


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Indigo is looking good under this plastic.
> 
> I can't wait to Steam & Finish. I wonder if I got any packages today?
> 
> Will hafta' check my mail later _after my hair dries_.
> 
> I wonder if my ButtersnBars "Grow my Hair" Arrived? Or maybe my Njoi Healthy Hair Butta'? Or my BFH?
> 
> Shoot! I want a package


 
You are funny waiting on packages.  I can't sit that long with henna or indigo maybe that why it don't work right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> You are funny waiting on packages.  *I can't sit that long with henna or indigo maybe that why it don't work right.*



That's exactly why it didn't work right. 

It takes a minute _especially if you are tryna' cover up grey._


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, using the honey bee doo on fresh loose hair made a big difference. I love this stuff, hands down the best leave in i ever used. It gave me moisture, slip, shine and smoothness, got my colochas all right together, so glad i got a bigger size. I have tried many a leave in and this takes the cake, the mixtress put her foot in this. The only issue that i may have is getting it all out the bottle, i haven't used much and i had to shake it hard and squeeze. I think it would be better in a jar, i will leave it upside down and see how it does that way.

Now on to the sm dc, it completely absorbed into my hair and rinsed clean. My hair was soft and strong. Its a bit heavy for every week. It will better suit me when i clarify because i will need that extra moisture. I like it and will keep it in rotation, it will last me forever so i won't have to get more anytime soon. Thanks again ms.b.


----------



## mkd

Ok, I obviously need to get the hair dew.  I have not seen one bad review.  It may be able to replace KBB for me!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown, I'm a little jealous at that haul right there!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T! Thanks!!! What is that DC looking like? Have you used it yet? 

Ltown, have you ever used the MHC Scalp Exfoliator before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, T! Thanks!!! What is that DC looking like?* Have you used it yet?
> 
> Ltown, have you ever used the MHC Scalp Exfoliator before?



Girl.... That's that ButtersnBars Masque  Clay?

I kept waiting on Che to try it. 

EllePixie says it's pretty nice

I can't wait to try it.  Glad it arrived....

*read up on it on BnB website. Sounds really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Almost finished with my Hair.  (All day long for 2 Strands of Hurr)

Anyway, I did manage to use up:

1 Pkg. of Indigo
1 16 ounce of Jasmine A&S
1 Tube of Alba Botanica L-I*
_*started to pull out BFH Desert Drench L-I, but decided to totally finish up the Alba First* will cut the Tube Open next Wash Day, may have 1 more use.
_
I pulled out a coupla' Jasmine Ultra Nourishings 6 ounce Jars will put them into Rotation. Want to use them up. I have so much Jasmine.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll try that ButtersnBars DC next week when I wash. The ingredients sound good. 

Later tonight, I think I'll do a nice HOT and then DC with some BFH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think I'll try that ButtersnBars DC next week when I wash. The ingredients sound good.
> 
> Later tonight, I think I'll do a nice HOT *and then DC with some BFH.*



You Really On That BFH Joint.

That Right There must be some GOOD Stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really looking forward to using up a bunch of stuff. 

Once the Holiday Sales are over, I'll be back on the Grind of getting rid of stuff.

I need to get back into my MHC Stash. I've gifted out a coupla' those so it isn't bad. 

I will rotate the MHC So Deep w/Jasmine's Ultra Nourishing starting next Wash Day.

Will keep working on using stuff up until End of Year.  Will finish up Ori O next wash day and will start on a Bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp to Co-Wash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Really On That BFH Joint.
> 
> That Right There must be some GOOD Stuff



 They definitely work well on my hair, thats for sure!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished my Hair.  Finally!

Will pull out one of my G.A.'s


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies done laid down again lmao, just dozing. Not up to much of anything else. East coast ladies what we are getting will be your way soon.


----------



## mkd

Yeah, you're right La.  We are supposed to get very very cold weather here tomorrow.  We don't get snow but its supposed to rain and ice up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just checked my Mail.  My Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' Came.

It's Cold & Raining.  We're suppose to get 1-4 inches tomorrow.erplexed


----------



## mkd

ok, so just for fun ladies.  I think my next purchases will be the hair dew and a few protein conditioners for deep conditioning.  Give me some suggestions please.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Yeah, you're right La.  We are supposed to get very very cold weather here tomorrow.  We don't get snow but its supposed to rain and ice up.





IDareT'sHair said:


> I just checked my Mail.  My Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' Came.
> 
> It's Cold & Raining.  We're suppose to get 1-4 inches tomorrow.erplexed



I think we got 2 to 3 inches so far but it looks like it has stopped. I just don't want to be buried. Mk at first it was 40 and raining then the temp dropped and turned to snow. Its supposed to be windy and -32 by tomorrow, the roads are a mess also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> ok, so just for fun ladies.  I think my next purchases will be the hair dew and *a few protein conditioners for deep conditioning.  Give me some suggestions please.*



SheScentIt Fortifying
Hairveda Methi Stuff
MyHoneyChild Honey&Horsetail Reconstructor
Curl Junkie *can't think of the name*
Lemme See......

Will think about some others....


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry mk, i don't know of any protein conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> SheScentIt Fortifying
> Hairveda Methi Stuff
> MyHoneyChild Honey&Horsetail Reconstructor
> *Curl Junkie *can't think of the name**
> Lemme See......
> 
> Will think about some others....


*Fix Intense Hair Treatment*
Mozeke Carrot DC'er
Ori Organics Restorative DC'er
Jasmine Hair Rebuilder
Dudley DRC 28
Dudley Cream Protein
Dudley Hair Rebuilder

*Hey....I'm just throwing stuff out there


----------



## La Colocha

I keep going back and forth with this but i think i will wait for more hairveda until next year. I haven't gotten all my stuff in yet and also they don't open back up until the 20th. I want to be done buying and have everything in by christmas.


And if yall get what we have or more in the east, packages will also be slowed up. Im glad i ordered my stuff today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I keep going back and forth with this but i think i will wait for more hairveda until next year. I haven't gotten all my stuff in yet *and also they don't open back up until the 20th.* I want to be done buying and have everything in by christmas.



The 20th of When?

Where is My Stuff

I want to have all my Purchasing Done by 12-31


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> The 20th of When?
> 
> Where is My Stuff
> 
> I want to have all my Purchasing Done by 12-31



This month, did you email them or check for the december shipping schedule if its up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> This month, *did you email them *or check for the december shipping schedule if its up?



Is Today Saturday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just looked at the site.  (Didn't tell me nothing).  

Well, I e-mailed, so I will hafta' be patient and wait on a response.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> The 20th of When?
> 
> Where is My Stuff
> 
> I want to have all my Purchasing Done by 12-31


 
Impatience T, it coming!



mkd said:


> ok, so just for fun ladies. I think my next purchases will be the hair dew and a few protein conditioners for deep conditioning. Give me some suggestions please.


 
Mkd, it depends on what protein you like in your conditioners. I like anything with hydrolyzed protein something and silk. But here some I like:
Giovanni's , WDT, ORS, Jasmine avacodonsilk



Brownie518 said:


> Ltown, have you ever used the MHC Scalp Exfoliator before?


 
Brownie, no I have not and actually never used any of MHC but since it was 40% off I couldn't pass it.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone waiting on kbb in here? I read on nc they are having a lot of issues and people are not happy. You may have to call them for your order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is anyone waiting on kbb in here? I read on nc they are having a lot of issues and people are not happy.* You may have to call them for your order.



Thank The Good Lawd Geezus My KBB DC'er came. 

Girl... I Don't Want No Mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

As soon as I use up the last of this Njoi Hair Butta' (which should be in a day or 2) 

I will pull that Mozeke Avacado Hair Cream out and start on that.


----------



## La Colocha

This is a list of who i will buy from next year

oyin
hairveda
kbn-maybe have to try her stuff but she always has some kind of sale
fleurtzy- also have to try her stuff but ive seen nothing but good reviews.

That's it nobody else, no new vendors next year.


----------



## hannan

Just got my Oyin dew earlier today. This stuff ain't bad, y'all!

I knew lurking in here was good but I gotta bounce before T pushes something else on me


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i almost never use moisture after a protein. if i do i just use it to detangle because you are right, moisture for me does defeat the purpose.

T, i dont know why i thought the acai conditioner would smell sweet. i guess the word acai sounds like a sweet fruit or something lol.

mkd, i think you should try giovanni reconstructor and giovanni xtreme.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> mkd, i almost never use moisture after a protein. if i do i just use it to detangle because you are right, moisture for me does defeat the purpose.
> 
> T, i dont know why i thought the acai conditioner would smell sweet. i guess the word acai sounds like a sweet fruit or something lol.
> 
> mkd, i think you should try giovanni reconstructor and giovanni xtreme.



What does it smell like che, acai berry tastes bitter to me, not as bad as cranberry but in that family.


----------



## La Colocha

Where is everyone at? Im up now and nobody is on. Might as well go to sleep, lmao.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Where is everyone at? Im up now and nobody is on. Might as well go to sleep, lmao.


 
I'm up! I was check thinking everyone said MHC shelf life is short but on what? Since they keep it all out at the store.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I'm up! I was check thinking everyone said MHC shelf life is short but on what? Since they keep it all out at the store.



I don't know how short it is but she doesn't use preservatives and i think she added water to all of her products. Essential oils are not stable preservatives. Is there water on you ingredient lists? I think she just did this recently.


----------



## La Colocha

Eta- Not all the products have added water but on curlmart the ones they have you can see which ones have water.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I don't know how short it is but she doesn't use preservatives and i think she added water to all of her products. Essential oils are not stable preservatives. Is there water on you ingredient lists? I think she just did this recently.


 
La, yes the conditioner and leave it. So I'll put those up, they are small so I won't have them long anyway.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What does it smell like che, acai berry tastes bitter to me, not as bad as cranberry but in that family.


i have to smell it again to make sure irc but i think its a fresh smell. not what i expected at all.


----------



## La Colocha

Its horrible outside, i went to start my car before the temp gets too low, and i was like f that car, i couldn't see anything and its right next to the house.


----------



## natura87

I am doing a HOT with EVOO right now. I will finish a bottle of VO5 and HEHH tonight.


----------



## Ltown

I did not like the acai berry too watery for me and it did nothing for my hair.


----------



## Priss Pot

I got my Dew!!!  *squeals*  It smells awesome, just like the burnt sugar pomade.  I like the texture of it too, I rubbed some between my fingers.  I'm so hoping this could become a staple and that they start selling it in the 32oz.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> I got my Dew!!!  *squeals*  It smells awesome, just like the burnt sugar pomade.  I like the texture of it too, I rubbed some between my fingers.  I'm so hoping this could become a staple and that they start selling it in the 32oz.



I hope it works for you, i love it.


----------



## Ltown

Well everyone gone, don't know why I'm up oh caffeine.  Mkd I thought about another protein conditioner very moisturizer and easy to get locally Aubrey GPB and I think white camilla has protein. 

Priss, just watch your tutorial, very nice and detail. I can't find any makeup that don't make me itch yet (eczema) but I probably would not get both eyes even made. You are so pretty!


----------



## La Colocha

Im still here up doing laundry, im about to make a pot of coffee because im tired.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm still here too.  I don't get off till 7am.  I may be in here talking to msyelf in a lil while .


----------



## Brownie518

La, what did you get from fluertzy (sp?)???

I guess I must have fallen asleep.....just got up...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, what did you get from fluertzy (sp?)???
> 
> I guess I must have fallen asleep.....just got up...



The hair butter and nourishing oil. It should be here sometime next week. It already shipped.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> I'm up! I was check thinking everyone said MHC shelf life is short but on what? Since they keep it all out at the store.


She uses water and food items such as coconut milk in some of her products but there are no adequate preservatives. I'll send you a PM


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Well everyone gone, don't know why I'm up oh caffeine.  Mkd I thought about another protein conditioner very moisturizer and easy to get locally Aubrey GPB and I think white camilla has protein.
> 
> Priss, just watch your tutorial, very nice and detail. I can't find any makeup that don't make me itch yet (eczema) but I probably would not get both eyes even made. You are so pretty!



Aubrey GPB & their BGA Hair Rescue Mask are my staple protein conditioners. The white camilla is protein free, great moisturising conditioner but shame about the smell  

Have you tried mineral make up. I don't wear make up but if I did I would try this


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> She uses water and food items such as coconut milk in some of her products but there are no adequate preservatives. I'll send you a PM


 
I'm glad that I did not buy alot or large items because I don't watch for expiration dates or have time too either. The two items with water are small so I might get 2 treatment out of the reconstructor. thanks!

I don't understand why natural hair vendors don't want to use them. Everyone don't want to use them for fear of having bad chemicals. I don't know of anyone that dies, or loss hair using preservatives imo.  Heck all of us been using them all our life.


----------



## Charz

I just set up for my HSA and I thought it would be a good idea to do an allotment for clothes/makeup/jewelry. So I did $100 bucks a pay period.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I just set up for my HSA and I thought it would be a good idea to do an allotment for clothes/makeup/jewelry. So I did $100 bucks a pay period.



That is a good idea charz, so you will already have it set aside.


Morning ladies, its cold as hell out, i really don't want to go to work tonight.


----------



## mkd

Thanks for all the protein suggestions ladies!

I have plenty of moisturizing DC.  I am going to pick up a few protein cons.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning! It's cold like what and raining like a btch out there. I hope it lets up by the time I have to go to work. 

I didn't do my hair, either. It looks nice and fresh still so I should be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies I am up.  It's raining really bad here too. 

Suppose to turn into SNOW by Morning.

Just rubbed on some Mega-Tek.  Will be using MT Straight this week.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies I am up. It's raining really bad here too.
> 
> Suppose to turn into SNOW by Morning.
> 
> Just rubbed on some Mega-Tek. Will be using MT Straight this week.


I'm starting an MT/OCT regimen next yr. Do you use it every day or every other day? And do you use it wks at a time or wk on, wk off? I know. So many questions....LOL.

It's nice and sunny today. Was in the 60s yesterday and expected to be in the high 50s today. But tonight it's gonna be in the 20s

But at least I have my new silk-lined hooded scarf to keep my head and ears warm when I go out tomorrow....LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *I'm starting an MT/OCT regimen next yr. Do you use it every day or every other day? And do you use it wks at a time or wk on, wk off? I know. So many questions....LOL.*



I try to use it for about 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. It kinda makes my scalp 'tender' so that's why I take a break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm good right now on Products. Now I need to focus on  Health/Growth/Retention during these Winter Months.

I will wait to see what kinda' Sale Komaza has on the 15th and if I get something.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'm good right now on Products. Now I need to focus on  Health/Growth/Retention during these Winter Months.
> 
> I will wait to see what kinda' Sale Komaza has on the 15th and if I get something.erplexed



Im good too t, i haven't changed my mind again. Im done for the year.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> This is a list of who i will buy from next year
> 
> oyin
> hairveda
> kbn-maybe have to try her stuff but she always has some kind of sale
> fleurtzy- also have to try her stuff but ive seen nothing but good reviews.
> 
> That's it nobody else, no new vendors next year.



Qhemet
Hairveda
Kinky Curly/Whole Foods
Redken
Vitaglo


----------



## La Colocha

Not going to be doing much today. We are out of the blizzard warning and have been cleaning up this morning. I would love to call in but i got a week and a few days until vacation so im going to stick it out.


----------



## mkd

Its snowing here just a bit.  Its freezing out.  Tomorrow is supposed to be really cold, in the teens.  I hope it stops rain/snowing so it doesn't ice up out there.


----------



## Ltown

It's raining here too! I'm done with products just need to find the right henna.


----------



## Ltown

Just finish dying, ayurveda cowash, now steamer with wdt. Hey has anyone heard from Shay, or did she move on?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> It's raining here too! I'm done with products *just need to find the right henna*.



@bolded-  This is me too!!  I need a new supplier since I can't find it here local.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'm good right now on Products. Now I need to focus on Health/Growth/Retention during these Winter Months.
> 
> I will wait to see what kinda' Sale Komaza has on the 15th and if I get something.erplexed


 
I'm waiting on Komaza's sale (please be 20% or more), ayurnaturalbeauty.com and fromnaturewithlove.com

Waiting to arrive -
lotioncrafter.com
sallybeauty.com
curlmart.com

I want to receive everything and get it organized by the 1st of the year!



Ltown said:


> Just finish dying, ayurveda cowash, now steamer with wdt. *Hey has anyone heard from Shay*, or did she move on?


I've been wondering where's Shay72. I miss her *"Hits and Misses"* thread. I don't think we had one for November or December.


----------



## Ltown

Ayunatural is out of Karshma and I like the red so I'm keep looking to Vonnie. I like the tangle teezer I just rinse out wdt conditioner and did use any detangle spray it was a breeze.  I have use up shescenti leave in won't repurchase, and I'll pass on the honey dew unless I go to the store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *I've been wondering where's Shay72. I miss her "Hits and Misses" thread. I don't think we had one for November or December.*



Blue:  Are you interested starting this Thread for January? _*crosses fingers*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't decide which Lines I'll purchase in the New Year, but it won't be many......

Where is errbody? We got pounded with Snow. It's pretty bad out now.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

It's raining and cold here hopefully the temp don't drop and cause any black ice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vendors for the new year

Qhemet
Darcy Botanicals
Hairveda
Shescentit
Komaza
oyin


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't decide which Lines I'll purchase in the New Year, but it won't be many......
> 
> Where is errbody? We got pounded with Snow. It's pretty bad out now.erplexed


I am here!  Just making dinner.  About to make the kids some chocolate chip cookies as soon as my butter thaws out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' *back up*

Next week will use --a combo of MT & Hydratherma Growth Lotion.


----------



## Priss Pot

I really need to dwindle down my product stash.  Thinking about posting stuff on the exchange forum.  Since I'm only washing once a week now, I'm not using up products as fast like when I was co-washing on the regular.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just stirred from a nap like always lmao. I think being outside wore me out, dh stayed out way longer than i did and he isn't well either. Priss im thinking of getting rid of a few things also. Every time i get something new that i love i don't want to use the old stuff. Dang pjitis.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Blue: Are you interested starting this Thread for January? _*crosses fingers*_


I can do that! 


mkd said:


> I am here! Just making dinner. About to make the kids some chocolate chip cookies as soon as my butter thaws out.


Oh, you're making me hungry....LOL! I can smell them now! 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> 
> 1 Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' *back up*
> 
> Next week will use --a combo of *MT & Hydratherma Growth Lotion*.


That sounds like a good combination.


----------



## Brownie518

I woke up this afternoon to pouring rain, which ended up turning to sleet. Thank goodness, by the time I had to come in to work, it had warmed up and was just drizzling. All the ice is gone. 

Pompous, I was looking for the Hits/Miss thread, too! I forgot that it was Shay who started that!!


----------



## Brownie518

So, what are everyone's hair goals for next year??? Hair goals and stash goals...


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> So, what are everyone's hair goals for next year??? Hair goals and stash goals...


 
Jan 2011 will be 1 year natural for me, retention and hopefully APL is my goal, longer if I can!  I don't like having such a large stash where I have products all over the place.  It's been very $$$ this year buying/trying products and really nothing is blowing me away because as long as I have BTMS, pantenol, silks in my products I can get them locally. It's been exciting but really too much especially when you get to giving away stuff. 

When I got caught up with skala I had so much it was crazy and it really did nothing special. I gave so much hair stuff too folks and family that I realize I can save that $$ on clothes, or save it.  I definately got to plan to reduce the stash and like other's said not open several products.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm about 2.5 inches from comfortably claiming BSL, so I'm hoping to get there by my May 2011 graduation.  If I don't have a setback, I'm pretty confident that I'll make it considering my growth pattern.  By December of 2011, I plan on being MBL.

As far as stash goals, I'm gonna try to NOT have so many products.  I have to come to the realization that there will be a lot of products out there that work on my hair, but that doesn't mean I have to have them all....it's okay to just stick to the necessary essentials.


----------



## Brownie518

For my hair, I'm just going to continue maintaining. I just want it to stay nice and healthy. Keep my ends right, too. My problems areas (temple, nape) I will continue to baby to avoid a setback. 
I cut about 6 inches off this past spring and I think I'll have to do the same next year. It was just too long for me and it was too hot to have that mess touching my skin. I felt like a new woman when I got it cut!!  Next year, I think I'll only cut to just above APL instead of SL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Goals look Are:  To keep using up the products in my current stash, and to grow this Winter w/o any setbacks.

Not Wig-It Summer 2011. Maybe Phony-Pony (as a PS).

Hopefully, master the technique of properly self-relaxing.  Keeping a good regimen and proper balance of Moisture/Protein.


----------



## La Colocha

For my hair i would like to be past bsl and heading twards mbl. It will be my 3rd year natural and i want to make mbl or wl at least by my 4th or 5th year. I will use my products up and not buy new ones until they are about out. I will rotate a few brands so i won't get bored. Stock up when sales occur to save money on shipping. Stick with only a few vendors and no new products or vendors next year. Stay consistant and wear protective styles and also in the summer where my hair out a bit more and enjoy it.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> So, what are everyone's hair goals for next year??? Hair goals and stash goals...



I'm full APL right now and I am 7 inches from WL. I wanna be full MBL in the back by December 2011. 

I don't believe in claiming if only a bit of my hair reaches the goal, otherwise I prolly could claim BSL.  And BSL is so convoluted that I am gonna bypass that all together. 

I only wanna have:

Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose   Conditioner        
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo
Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-in Conditioner       
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Kinky Curly Come Clean
 Redken Extreme Chemistry Shot
 Redken Soft Chemistry Shot       
Redken Chemistry System 3.5 pHix pHase       
Dudley DRC-28       
Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream       
Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
 Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream 
Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
HV Moist 24/7


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I can do that! That sounds like a good combination.



Thanks P.Blue for starting the Hits/Misses for 2011 (or until Shay returns). 

Someone else may hafta' start the 2011 Co-Wash Challenge too.

Halee_J will do the Deep Conditioning Challenge and will start that one in about a week.

Oh, Yeah, Looking forward to the MT/Hydra Combo. Brownie sent me a Sample of the Hydratherma Lotion to try. 

So, I will use that with MT for the next week or so.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> So, what are everyone's hair goals for next year??? Hair goals and stash goals...


 
For next year my hair goals

retain 6 inches - which will make me APL
perfect my flat iron technique
find stapes and alternates in natural/handmade products
 hehe in order to do the above I will need to check out products from 
  hairveda
  SSI
  aubrey organics

*Ive just ordered from*
Oyin - hair doo plops, honey hemp condish and burnt sugar pomade
Qhemet - BRBC, AOHC, olive and honey hydrating balm and the cocotree detanging ghee
 Darcys Botanicals - pumpkin seed condish, coconut and lemongrass transitioning creme, avocado and honey twisting creme and the new curling creme gel

and I'll be working my way through these during the year

stash

finally give away or chuck products which dont do much for my hair
use up stash of cowashers
properly organize products so I know what I have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm kinda' likin' this Acai Butter as a Skin Moisturizer. 

That's all it's good for IMO.  Too Hard & Grainy. 

For me, that was a total waste of $ (for haircare) unless mixing it with plenty of oil to soften it up.

Oh Well. Trial & Error. 

Hopefully, _the Antioxidants_ will work wonders on my skin during the Winter Months.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
today i purchased an upzing from cvs and an ouidad double detangling comb from sephora

my hair is still in twists. only thing i did today was oil my scalp with vatika frosting.

goals for next year: i want to be mbl by the end of next year. and as far as products go, i want to stick with staples. which are:
curl junkie repair me
aphogee shampoo
aphogee 2 step protein
oyin honey hemp
oyin dew
kckt
mhc honey mask
mhc olive you mask
shea butter
evoo
coconut oil
bee mine luscious
beemine curly butter


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm kinda' likin' this Acai Butter as a Skin Moisturizer.
> 
> That's all it's good for IMO. Too Hard & Grainy.
> 
> For me, that was a total waste of $ (for haircare) unless mixing it with plenty of oil to soften it up.
> 
> Oh Well. Trial & Error.
> 
> Hopefully, _the Antioxidants_ will work wonders on my skin during the Winter Months.


 
T, did they recommended for hair on the site?


----------



## chebaby

oh and henna. cant forget the henna tratments. im sure ill still be doing those next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, did they recommended for hair on the site?



I don't remember? 

I just know that Njoi has that wonderful Coconut Acai Pomade that is to die for. 

I thought this Butter would be alot smoother than it was/is. Instead of hard & grainy. I'll use it up tho'. 

I had ordered some body creams (that I really wanted) from HSN and sent them all back because Imma hafta' use this instead.  Not one of my smartest purchases. 

If/When I Spend Money, I want it to be worth my while.
If I were into 'mixing' it would probably work great mixed with something.


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i will do too much online shopping next year. unless the local store doesnt have anything in stock but for the most part i can get almost everything local. even my henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont think i will do too much online shopping next year. unless the local store doesnt have anything in stock but for the most part *i can get almost everything local.* even my henna.



I'll only purchase on-line during Sales (which I pretty much do anyways now). If there is something I really want/need.....I may ask you to pick it up for me.

...


----------



## chebaby

i hope i like this ouidad comb. T, imma send your brush tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope i like this ouidad comb. *T, imma send your brush tomorrow.*



Imma send you something too, when I get something to ship it in. _*lemme go look*_

I hope I can use it. Did you use it yet? erplexed

I can't be pullin' out no hair


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll only purchase on-line during Sales (which I pretty much do anyways now). If there is something I really want/need.....I may ask you to pick it up for me.
> 
> ...



I may ask too che or fab. I would rather pay extra to my girls then get robbed for shipping charges.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm kinda' likin' this Acai Butter as a Skin Moisturizer.
> 
> That's all it's good for IMO.  Too Hard & Grainy.



T, I got my Acai butter the other day. It has the same consistency as Jasmine's Unrefined Whipped Shea Butter, IMO. I plan to use it on my skin, also. My sis came by the other day and took some.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't remember?
> 
> I just know that Njoi has that wonderful Coconut Acai Pomade that is to die for.
> 
> I thought this Butter would be alot smoother than it was/is. Instead of hard & grainy. I'll use it up tho'.
> 
> I had ordered some body creams (that I really wanted) from HSN and sent them all back because Imma hafta' use this instead. Not one of my smartest purchases.
> 
> If/When I Spend Money, I want it to be worth my while.
> If I were into 'mixing' it would probably work great mixed with something.


 

I was looking at the site, you got it at wholesupplies?  I don't see anything about hair but lips and the ingredient don't wow me either. Well at least you can still use it.   Butters don't work for my hair even my aloe vera/almond mix, just oils for me. 

Pom, La you both mix, I need to make some aloe vera butter into liquid or hair milks?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I may ask too *che or fab. I would rather pay extra to my girls then get robbed for shipping charges.*



Hey!  Girl.....I was thinking Fab (or mk)  And Ltown...........

They ALL gots the Hook-Up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey!  Girl.....I was thinking Fab (or mk)  And Ltown...........
> 
> They ALL gots the Hook-Up.



Some vendors are getting a bit ridiculous with their shipping. I find myself more and more clearing out my carts cuz the shipping is too much. I might have to start making runs to NYC to get stuff. *suckinmyteef*


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> So, what are everyone's hair goals for next year??? Hair goals and stash goals...



I would like to get near BSL by the end of 11.

I would like to use up my current stash by the end of 11.

I would like to learn how to flattwist, 3 strand twist and cornrow.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I was looking at the site, you got it at wholesupplies?  I don't see anything about hair but lips and the ingredient don't wow me either. Well at least you can still use it.   Butters don't work for my hair even my aloe vera/almond mix, just oils for me.
> 
> Pom, La you both mix, I need to make some aloe vera butter into liquid or hair milks?



L i haven't tried hair milks, you would probably have to add water and a preservative. You have btms and pathanol right?

aloe vera butter, some oils, purified water, btms, pathanol, preservative. But i don't know the ratios.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma send you something too, when I get something to ship it in. _*lemme go look*_
> 
> I hope I can use it. Did you use it yet? erplexed
> 
> I can't be pullin' out no hair


ive only used it on my hair when it was straight. i used it to smooth the hair before i rolled it. i liked it. i generally like paddle brushes so this is good so far.


----------



## SimJam

G'nite ladies

off to watch the season finale of Dexter, this season has been so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, I got my Acai butter the other day. It has the same consistency as Jasmine's Unrefined Whipped Shea Butter, IMO.* *I plan to use it on my skin, also.* *My sis came by the other day and took some.*



Hmp.  I wish she woulda' came by here and took some of this right here. ........

Where'd you order yours from Ms. B?


----------



## chebaby

yall know if yall need something and the local store has it i would pick it up for yall. aint no thang but a chicken wang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Some vendors are getting a bit ridiculous with their shipping. I find myself more and more clearing out my carts cuz the shipping is too much. I might have to start making runs to NYC to get stuff. **suckinmyteef**



..................  I know that's right.

Girl....Yous a Nut!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall know if yall need something and the local store has it i would pick it up for yall. aint no thang *but a chicken wang.*



Girl.....I'll take a Order of Them Too.

@bolded


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hmp.  I wish she woulda' came by here and took some of this right here*. ........
> 
> Where'd you order yours from Ms. B?



 

I got mine from Wholesale supplies...


----------



## La Colocha

To those in this thread *only* i have a few items to swap.

kckt- full never used
aohc- it was hard to decide on this one but for any moisture issue suave has taken care of me. About 95% full

ghee- less than half full

I keep my products very clean. I would like to trade for hairveda- gt butter, almond glaze or whipped baggy cream, butter cream or body oil. They do not have to be equal value they can be less. I don't use products fast so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got mine from Wholesale supplies...*



Hmp. _*scratches chin*_ well...from the same place?  

Maybe I was thinking it would be more "creamier" like WSP Green Tea & Horsetail Butters.  

Those are totally Creamy


----------



## chebaby

sorry La, i dont have any of hv products.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> sorry La, i dont have any of hv products.



That's ok, im trying to stick to what i will be using.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. _*scratches chin*_ well...from the same place?
> 
> Maybe I was thinking it would be more "creamier" like WSP Green Tea & Horsetail Butters.
> 
> Those are totally Creamy


i just looked at my acai butter and it looks grainy but does not feel it. if i mix it with an oil it would be dreamy. esp. since its purple


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> L i haven't tried hair milks, you would probably have to add water and a preservative. You have btms and pathanol right?
> 
> aloe vera butter, some oils, purified water, btms, pathanol, preservative. But i don't know the ratios.


 
La, don't have btms yet but it's been on my wish list. If I can't make anything I'll use up on the skin. I was surprise but aloevera butter makes my skins feel soft. thanks


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i just looked at my acai butter and it looks grainy but does not feel it.* if i mix it with an oil it would be dreamy*. esp. since its purple



Thats what I was thinking, Che.  What oil would you mix it with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just looked at my acai butter and it looks grainy but does not feel it. if i mix it with an oil it would be dreamy. esp. since its purple



IA: It melts really good when you rub it in your hands, but it's just not something I will put on my hair as is. 

I think for me, it's best on my Skin.

Che: What do you think about the Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner?  I guess I shoulda' told you it doesn't smell fruity at all.erplexed  

It will be a great Balancer of Protein/Moisture like AO GBP.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> To those in this thread *only* i have a few items to swap.
> 
> kckt- full never used
> aohc- it was hard to decide on this one but for any moisture issue suave has taken care of me. About 95% full
> 
> ghee- less than half full
> 
> I keep my products very clean. I would like to trade for hairveda- gt butter, almond glaze or whipped baggy cream, butter cream or body oil. They do not have to be equal value they can be less. I don't use products fast so it doesn't matter to me.


 
La, I don't have any hv but little almond glaze I brought from someone in the exchange. I just started using it and it not too bad for shine. There is nothing else but HV you want?  I don't have big list like  T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, Che.  What oil would you mix it with?



Maybe Cocosta?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, Che.  What oil would you mix it with?


probably some evoo, rose hip or coconut oil. the acai is already mixed with shea butter so whatever oil you love with shea should do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe Cocosta?


 forgot about cocasta.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La, I don't have any hv but little almond glaze I brought from someone in the exchange. I just started using it and it not too bad for shine. There is nothing else but HV you want?  I don't have big list like  T!



No l i really don't want to try anything new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> La, I don't have any hv but little almond glaze I brought from someone in the exchange. I just started using it and it not too bad for shine. There is nothing else but HV you want?  *I don't have big list like  T!*



Girl Hursh.... 

Don't Start......


----------



## La Colocha

Ghee is gone. I still have aohc and kckt. I will take body products too, doesn't have to be hairveda.

Eta- and avocado butter.


----------



## chebaby

T. i will probably try the hv acai next week as a co wash. i hope i like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T. i will probably try the hv acai next week as a co wash. i hope i like it.*



It reminds me alot of GPB. 

It has that Protein/Moisture thing going on


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> It reminds me alot of GPB.
> 
> It has that Protein/Moisture thing going on


 
Acai is watery imo, GPB is so thick you can't get it out the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Acai is watery imo, GPB is so thick you can't get it out the bottle.*



True. 

Not so much in _consistency_, in functionality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep reading that Top 5 Thread ---- Hard for me to post in that one.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep reading that Top 5 Thread ---- Hard for me to post in that one.


 
Heck I don't even have any 5 favorites. At least some of you have name some staples. I do like my ceramides oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, I'll get a shipping notice from BJ.....

or a response to my e-mail(s)....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Heck I don't even have any 5 favorites. At least some of you have name some staples. I do like my ceramides oils.



Yeah, that's a tough one.  I could prolly name 5 lines. I guess I could _possibly_ name 5 prods (if I had to)


----------



## Americka

I can name my top 5, but finding them is a different story...


----------



## Brownie518

Top 5???? Hmmm...

Motions CPR
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo

I'll have to think on the last 2...


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> forgot about cocasta.




Yeah, I do have an extra bottle (and hopefully I get one in one of my grab bags ). Or maybe some Darcy's Peach or Cherry Kernel. 

I need to get some Macadamia Nut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I flitter around from product to product.... so it's too hard for me to name 5

I so many!


----------



## La Colocha

Night ladies off to work.


----------



## chebaby

T, thats why i just named the 5 new products that i deem staples now, or that surprised me this year. otherwise aint no way i could just name 5 products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, thats why i just named the 5 new products that i deem staples now, or that surprised me this year. *otherwise aint no way i could just name 5 products.



That was real Smart Che.  I started to do that too.  

But, I skipped it.  Because I *heart* them all.


----------



## Brownie518

I do, too, T, but those 3 there are my ride or die joints. I'm trying to think now what my top protein and moisture conditioners would be. And leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I do, too, T, but those 3 there are my ride or die joints. I'm trying to think now what my top protein and moisture conditioners would be. And leave in*



Girl....Imma Just Stay Away from that Thread Right There.

.....


----------



## Brownie518

Shoot, I don't even know if I can name only 5 things I'm loving at this moment, much less in general. 

BFH conditioners
Claudie's Shea Pomade
HV Methi Setiva set
Avocado & Silk conditioner
CJ Rehab
CJ Honey Butta leave in
Hydratherma Naturals SLS-free hair cleanser
Aphogee keratin & green tea spray

*shrug*


----------



## Brownie518

I'm bored here at work...nothin' to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm bored here at work...nothin' to do



Good... Girl.  You Need to _Chill_ to make up for all those times you're Swamped.

Just don't be ordering nothing cause you're bored.

You know how we do

OT: The 16th is my last work day in 2010! YAY!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good... Girl.  You Need to _Chill_ to make up for all those times you're Swamped.
> *
> Just don't be ordering nothing cause you're bored*.
> 
> You know how we do
> 
> OT: The 16th is my last work day in 2010! YAY!



@ bolded: Hmph, I sure was about to. I still haven't placed my BFH order. I will, though. 
I'm listening to the radio and I'm about to watch something on Hulu.  
I want my grab bags......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded: Hmph, I sure was about to. I still haven't placed my BFH order. I will, though.
> I'm listening to the radio and I'm about to watch something on Hulu.
> *I want my grab bags......*



Did You Get a Notice?  

I didn't get any type of notification yet?erplexed

I'm listening to the Radio too (Christmas Music).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should use up a coupla' thangs next wash day. 

Ori O Golden Jojoba _*which is still hanging on just to mock me*_
Nexxus Keraphix
The Scrapings of the Tube of Alba Botanicals.
Maybe something else.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did You Get a Notice?
> 
> I didn't get any type of notification yet?erplexed
> 
> I'm listening to the Radio too (Christmas Music).



I haven't gotten any notice yet. Let me go check the thread, see who got what...

I'm listening to Power 105 online. Now I'm about to start browsing for Ipod Touch cases and a new cell phone...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Now I'm about to start browsing for Ipod Touch cases and a new cell phone...*



Lawd....

I hope they brang you some work to do!


----------



## mkd

If anyone wants anything from the store here, let me know. 

Brownie, I LOVE aphogee green tea and keratin spray.  It never lets me down.  

Hmm, 5 products I am liking right now:

SSI Okra
Aphogee green tea and keratin
CJ banana and hibiscus
Darcy's pumpkin con
KBB hair milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> If anyone wants anything from the store here, let me know.
> 
> Brownie, I LOVE aphogee green tea and keratin spray.  It never lets me down.
> 
> Hmm, *5 products I am liking** right now:*
> 
> SSI Okra
> Aphogee green tea and keratin
> CJ banana and hibiscus
> Darcy's pumpkin con
> KBB hair milk



That certainly puts a disclaimer on it 

I'd hafta' do the same thing mk!  

Knowing, I'm subject to change on a dime.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> If anyone wants anything from the store here, let me know. *
> 
> Brownie, I LOVE aphogee green tea and keratin spray.  It never lets me down.  *
> 
> Hmm, 5 products I am liking right now:
> 
> SSI Okra
> Aphogee green tea and keratin
> CJ banana and hibiscus
> Darcy's pumpkin con
> KBB hair milk



Girl, I love it,too!!  Lately, I've been using a little more than normal and my hair loves it. Its shinier, smoother, and bouncier. 

Isn't that Okra nice?? I am really liking that and the HV Methi Setiva. My hair feels really good after using them.


----------



## Brownie518

Is anyone gonna get some Ori on New Years when she has a sale??? 


ETA: Did I just see a banner for a site called The N word???


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Is anyone gonna get some Ori on New Years when she has a sale???
> 
> 
> ETA: Did I just see a banner for a site called The N word???


What!!! No way. 

Brownie, I am going to start spraying a little extra green tea and keratin  and see if I like those results.  It makes my hair so silky and bouncy.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I know I'm late.

My hair goals for 2011 is BSL/MBL they are nearly the same thing for me since I'm so tall.  I want to be able to get rid of all the heat damage in the front so my bangs will only about chin length stretch.  I want to have my hair nearly if not all one length, which is really close.  I want to keep my ends up and my hair/scalp healthy.  Continue to PS during the winter with either twists or curlformers (my rollersetting skills sux).  In the summer be more adventurous with my styles without causing a set back.  Dust/trim twice a year using the twist method (no more heat for me).

My stash goals are simple.  Use up what I have only repurchase my faves/staples.  I won't buy any new lines and when I do buy anything it will be during a sale.  I think I have a good idea of what products I like and will stick with those in 2012.  I won't give myself an amount to spend on products but I will stick to a larger budget that will let me treat myself when the sales occur.  I'm doing leg one of No Buy in 2011.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> What!!! No way.
> 
> Brownie, I am going to start spraying a little extra green tea and keratin  and see if I like those results.  It makes my hair so silky and bouncy.



M, I swear I saw that! It flashed away before I could read the whole thing. I'll have to look out for it. 

Yes, I definitely notice a big difference when I add a little more spray. The last 2 washes I sprayed a little more all over when I had about 20 minutes left under the dryer.  Let me know how it works!!


----------



## BrownBetty

My goal for next year: 
make it to BSL
I want to clear out my stash, all of the stuff that doesn't work.  

I have my staples:
elucence
Kenra

I will find a couple of others, my next line is goldwell.  We'll see how that works.


----------



## Priss Pot

I just finished looking through my pics from various times during my hair journey, and gosh I feel like I've gone through about 50 million heads of hair.  The hair on my head now is not the same hair from when I started 3 years ago.....heck it's barely the same hair from last year.  Thinking about all the different times I've cut, if it weren't for those, I'd be WL or beyond by now.


----------



## Priss Pot

That dry braid-out I did earlier with the Hair Dew, it came out so pretty.  But unfortunately my hair got snowed on when I was getting in and out of my car on my way to work.  So the moisture from the snow has my hair kinda huge right now, but it's so soft.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, its freezing out. School was canceled today  so i get to rest earlier. Im going to moisturize with the dew and seal with softning serum. My hair is still soft from wash day but i want to keep my moisture up, between the cold and the dry heat of the house. I think every two days moisturizing will be good. Out of my 3 packages coming kbn is the only one showing it will be here today. Hairveda and fleurzty will probably be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies....Just checking in before I attempt to enter the Elements. SNOW Errrrwhere!

I just did a little MT/Hydratherma Application and will slip on my Rug. 

Man that thing keeps your head warm.

Will try to finish a few things this wash week, either during the wash or one of my Daily Moisturizers!

Well, let me get this Party Started.  

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies....Just checking in before I attempt to enter the Elements. SNOW Errrrwhere!
> 
> I just did a little MT/Hydratherma Application and will slip on my Rug.
> 
> Man that thing keeps your head warm.
> 
> Will try to finish a few things this wash week, either during the wash or one of my Daily Moisturizers!
> 
> Well, let me get this Party Started.
> 
> Enjoy Your Day!



Sorry i missed you t, be careful and drive safely.


----------



## Charz

I'm going under the knife on the 23rd for my knee. How long do big cornrows last? I'm off for 3 weeks.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> I'm going under the knife on the 23rd for my knee. How long do big cornrows last? I'm off for 3 weeks.




I hope you have a speedy recovery!  As far as the cornrows, I'm not sure.  Maybe medium sized cornrows would last a bit longer?  I'm assuming you're wanting to keep them in during the 3 weeks that you will be off?


----------



## Ese88

I think im gonna try aubrey organics gpb next.
For my goals next yr, i wanna try to retain as much growth as possible. I'm not really concerned about inches because my hair grows slowly so ill be happy if i can retain the growth my hair is capable of achieving.
I really wanna have product staples also. I feel like there isn't really anything that I love or could live w/o


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> I hope you have a speedy recovery! As far as the cornrows, I'm not sure. Maybe medium sized cornrows would last a bit longer? I'm assuming you're wanting to keep them in during the 3 weeks that you will be off?


 
Thanks!

Yup! I might just put in twists. I havn't done them in months tho, they take too long to do since my hair is longer. Anyways cornrows make my scalp dry.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I'm going under the knife on the 23rd for my knee. How long do big cornrows last? I'm off for 3 weeks.


 
Be careful and have a safe recovery. My dd had acl repair this summer, she had pt for 6 months. Hopefully you won't be on crutches and can get around.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Be careful and have a safe recovery. My dd had acl repair this summer, she had pt for 6 months. Hopefully you won't be on crutches and can get around.


 
Thanks! How long was she on crutches for?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Thanks! How long was she on crutches for?


 
They don't play, she had surgery on 8th July, pt the  next day. She was on clutches for 2 weeks, still in brace. They wanted us to go to pt 3x a week but I couldn't manage that so we did 2x a week.


----------



## natura87

My backup glasses broke in half this morning....I cant see 6 inches in front of me and the soonest I can "be seen" to even get a prescription is mid March.I already have a migraine for being without them for just 2 hours, so how the heck am I supposed to make it to March. I am so pissed off right now I just want to slap some conditioner on my head and go back to bed...but then part of m wants to go out and buy something. Only thing is I cant see so how the heck will I get there.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> My backup glasses broke in half this morning....I cant see 6 inches in front of me and the soonest I can "be seen" to even get a prescription is mid March.I already have a migraine for being without them for just 2 hours, so how the heck am I supposed to make it to March. I am so pissed off right now I just want to slap some conditioner on my head and go back to bed...but then part of m wants to go out and buy something. Only thing is I cant see so how the heck will I get there.


 

39 Dollar Glasses.com Discount Prices on High Quality Eyeglasses and Sunglasses Online.


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> I'm going under the knife on the 23rd for my knee. How long do big cornrows last? I'm off for 3 weeks.


Wishing you a quick recovery, I get my hair cornrowed (approximately 20 cornrows) every 4 weeks. They look pretty decent for the first 3 weeks but they really do need to be done by week 4.  

On the rare occasion I may leave it for 5 weeks like I am currently as I will get them done the weekend before Christmas but they are pretty fuzzy, 

I remember a couple of years ago when my cornrows were looking pretty rough, a guy where I used to work said to me one day when "Make up your mind Rosalind, cornrows or afro - you can't do both"


----------



## La Colocha

Charz take care of yourself and i hope you recover quickly.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> 39 Dollar Glasses.com Discount Prices on High Quality Eyeglasses and Sunglasses Online.



Also if you have one locally try vision 4 less, i don't think their exams cost anymore than $40 and you get in quick.


----------



## La Colocha

I just got 2 packages today. kbn and hairveda, my stuff is frozen. Going to let it sit and thaw out. I also got a notice for my doo doo drops.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> 39 Dollar Glasses.com Discount Prices on High Quality Eyeglasses and Sunglasses Online.


 
I need this I like to change my frames.


----------



## Priss Pot

I really want Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, but I already have some regular coconut oil and a bottle of Vatika Oil.  I mean, if I wanted I could just mix some birthday cake fragrance oil with the regular coconut oil to make it similar to Hairveda's.

Somebody talk me out of wanting this stuff.  Is it worth it?


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Also if you have one locally try vision 4 less, i don't think their exams cost anymore than $40 and you get in quick.



I tried...they dont even have one in my state.


----------



## natura87

I washed my hair and I am going to twist it up with my SB/CO mix.


----------



## La Colocha

I just canceled my camden gray order. I love avocado butter but i can use dh's i only need a small amount. My other oils aren't finished yet so i decided to use those up first. I have ordered enough butters that i don't need anymore. I want to keep my stash small and i have a little variety so that's ok with me. The only thing i will get until i can't find them anymore is my suave and that will be every now and then I have a good stash growing and hopefully when it finally runs out i can find another cheap conditioner to replace it. Come 2011 i will be in saving mode.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> I really want Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, but I already have some regular coconut oil and a bottle of Vatika Oil. I mean, if I wanted I could just mix some birthday cake fragrance oil with the regular coconut oil to make it similar to Hairveda's.
> 
> Somebody talk me out of wanting this stuff. Is it worth it?


 I really like HV vatika frosting.  I don't really like coconut oil on my hair but I mostly use vatika frosting on my face.


----------



## chebaby

ok lets try this again. i co washed today with curl junkie cleansing conditioner(dont see the hype. the peppermint in it made my hair frizzy), then i conditioner with the curl junkie strengthening conditioner and i really like this. but because its thin i used half the bottle. then i detangled with ouidad double comb and i love this. detangling was so easy.

then i twisted in smaller twists(still medium sized, just smaller than i had on saturday) using dew, olive oil and bee mine curly butter.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I decided to take my hair out.  Even with the scalp breathing I have the itchies.

I'm doing a HOT, the cowash with moistpro.  I bought stuff to make a protein treatment using Jasmine's A&S as a base then yogurt, egg, coconut milk, liquid amino acids, and maybe something else.  I'll let this sit if my hair is too stiff i'll do a quick cowash with something to make it manageable for twisting.


----------



## Charz

I want some tacos.


----------



## Ltown

I'm still waiting on BFH, I did get a notice when I ordered. I just co-wash which I don't do but hair was frizzy and itchy. 

Is everyone finish Christmas shopping? I have to find dd Northface jacket may hit the stores Fri since I'm off, it going to be jam pack this weekend!


----------



## chebaby

this weekend i will shampoo and condition(probably henna) and then im going to twist with anita grant. i forgot all about my anita grant. ill probably end up using kbb as a leave in sealed with evoo and then twist with the sapote pomade(i hate the smell of this stuff)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I'm going under the knife on the 23rd for my knee.* How long do big cornrows last? I'm off for 3 weeks.



Wishing you the best! 

Will Be Thinking of You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I really want* Hairveda's Vatika Frosting,* but I already have some regular coconut oil and a bottle of Vatika Oil.  I mean, if I wanted I could just mix some birthday cake fragrance oil with the regular coconut oil to make it similar to Hairveda's.
> 
> *Somebody talk me out of wanting this stuff.  Is it worth it?*



_*cough....well......*_

I  it.  

Especially when it's $5.00a Jar!

_*don't know if I'd pay full price*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay! I got Zero Packages Today and No Responses from the Folx that are still outstanding?

Well, there is still time for UPS/Fed-Ex to Roll Up.

Where's My Stuff!


----------



## natura87

I am twisting it up as we speak and using ORS hair lotion as a leave in under the SB/CO mix. It has petrolatum as an ingredient..but ehh, I'm not too picky right now. I am going to go see if I can stop by America's Best or someplace like that. tomorrow and see if they can just gimme some frames, my sister insists on coming with me becuase she thinks I am going to get hit by a car or something. I'm not even sure if I can go into work tomorrow...becuase I cant chase around kids that I cant see.

I'm walking around feeling like Stevie Wonder...I dont like this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies 
I have to go back a few pages to catch up but I hope everyone is doing well.
The resulting twist out from DB new cream gel was ok.
It had a lot of definition but I won't get second day hair.
It's something I might repurchase when ordering something else but i don't really need it, I have other stuff that does the same thing.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cough....well......*_
> 
> I  it.
> 
> Especially when it's $5.00a Jar!
> 
> _*don't know if I'd pay full price*_



I will only buy it when it is 5 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I will only buy it when it is 5 bucks.*



Me Too Girl! 

4-Sure!


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> I want some tacos.


 

Ahhh I just had enchiladas for dinner. did u get ur tacos?

all the best for your surgery and speedy recovery


----------



## Brownie518

rosalindb said:


> Wishing you a quick recovery, I get my hair cornrowed (approximately 20 cornrows) every 4 weeks. They look pretty decent for the first 3 weeks but they really do need to be done by week 4.
> 
> On the rare occasion I may leave it for 5 weeks like I am currently as I will get them done the weekend before Christmas but they are pretty fuzzy,
> 
> I remember a couple of years ago when my cornrows were looking pretty rough, a guy where I used to work said to me one day when *"Make up your mind Rosalind, cornrows or afro - you can't do both*"



........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking this Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.  It smells Wonderful. (Using it with MT). 

That's one of the things I am waiting on. erplexed

Brownie said they ship fast. I ordered on the 9th.


----------



## EllePixie

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Charz!

And what's $5?

And Che, how did the peppermint make your hair frizzy?

Sorry I'm just catching up!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Girl!
> 
> 4-Sure!



I'm too cheap, and cuz the size is pretty small .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery, Charz!
> 
> *And what's $5?
> *
> And Che, how did the peppermint make your hair frizzy?
> 
> Sorry I'm just catching up!



We were Talking about Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I'm too cheap, and cuz the size is pretty small *.



It's about 8 ounces isn't it?

I'll only pay $5.00 because she offers it "On Sale" for $5.00. 

So, IMO, that's the time to buy it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really liking this Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.  It smells Wonderful. (Using it with MT).
> 
> That's one of the things I am waiting on. erplexed
> 
> *Brownie said they ship fast.* I ordered on the 9th.



 No, the site says they ship orders out within 24 hrs of receiving payment. You didn't get a shipping notice yet?? I got mine quick. 

La, what you get from Hairveda????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> * No, the site says they ship orders out within 24 hrs of receiving payment. You didn't get a shipping notice yet?? I got mine quick.*



Yep. I got a notice....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's about 8 ounces isn't it?
> 
> I'll only pay $5.00 because she offers it "On Sale" for $5.00.
> 
> So, IMO, that's the time to buy it.



Hek no, that thing *might*  be 4 ounces. There needs to be a bigger size. Yup I will wait until its on sale and buy about 4 or 5 of em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Hek no, that thing might  be 4 ounces.* There needs to be a bigger size. Yup I will wait until its on sale and buy about 4 or 5 of em.


Wait...Hold Up!

Mine is definitely 8 ounces. I didn't know she had smaller sizes of this?

Are you sure? What you been buyin'?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait...Hold Up!
> 
> Mine is definitely 8 ounces. I didn't know she had smaller sizes of this?
> 
> Are you sure? What you been buyin'?



What in the hayle....I was robbed?
 Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *What in the hayle....I was robbed?
> Noooooooooooooooooo!*



Girl, Go Look on the Site. 

It's 8 ounces!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery, Charz!
> 
> And what's $5?
> 
> *And Che, how did the peppermint make your hair frizzy?
> *
> Sorry I'm just catching up!


most conditioners or shampoos with peppermint makes my hair frizzy. the cleansing conditioner and strengthening conditioner has it and i used them together so im sure thats why my hair was frizzy. maybe if i use them alone it wont be too much frizz idk. but i wasnt wowed by the cleansing conditioner anyway. but the strengthening on was


----------



## chebaby

i dont see no vatika frosting in 4oz. lmao, are we talking about the same thing or am i lost?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Go Look on the Site.
> 
> It's 8 ounces!



* looks at site....looks at my half empty jar of VF...looks at site again....*




 I know I am practically blind right now...but that does not look like 8 ounces at all. Not even close.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i dont see no vatika frosting in 4oz. lmao, are we talking about the same thing or am i lost?



I think its me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...My Doorbell just Rang.

I got my 2nd Order from _"As I Am Naturally"_. 

I got a Hair Milk, the Double Butter and the Coconut Co-Washing Cleansing Conditioner.

My Hydratherma Naturals Also came.

WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> * looks at site....looks at my half empty jar of VF...looks at site again....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am practically blind right now...but that does not look like 8 ounces at all. Not even close.


compared to qhemet, oyin and curl junkie old jars nothing looks like a real 8oz.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...My Doorbell just Rang.
> 
> I got my 2nd Order from _"As I Am Naturally"_.
> 
> I got a Hair Milk, the Double Butter and the Coconut Co-Washing Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> My Hydratherma Naturals Also came.
> 
> WOOT! WOOT!


..........


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> compared to qhemet, oyin and curl junkie old jars nothing looks like a real 8oz.



Its so small.I use it sparingly(sp).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> compared to qhemet, oyin and curl junkie old jars *nothing looks like a real 8oz.*



Girl and MHC & KBB. 

Them some small 8 ounce Jars.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Just catching up....

@Charz hope you have safe surgery and a speedy recovery

Just got KOMAZA's email - The sale is 20% off December 15. Free shipping with $65 purchase or more. COUPON CODE *YES*

Received Sallybeauty.com order and Curlmart.com's Miss Jessie's order today.

Off to make my list for komazahaircare.com


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...My Doorbell just Rang.
> 
> I got my 2nd Order from _"As I Am Naturally"_.
> 
> I got a Hair Milk, the Double Butter and the Coconut Co-Washing Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> My Hydratherma Naturals Also came.
> 
> WOOT! WOOT!


 
What left to wait for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

1) ButtersnBars
2) BJ's _*keyboard messed up can't spell it out*_
3) BFH

That may be it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl and MHC & KBB.
> 
> Them some small 8 ounce Jars.


you aint never lied


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...My Doorbell just Rang.
> 
> I got my 2nd Order from _"As I Am Naturally"_.
> 
> I got a Hair Milk, the Double Butter and the Coconut Co-Washing Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> My Hydratherma Naturals Also came.
> 
> WOOT! WOOT!



*no buy no buy no buy no buy no buy*

i will lurk on the ASIAN site, though.


----------



## natura87

I have not done small twists in a while and I really like how these are looking so far. I dont like  the way that the ORS bottle is made...it needs some sort of spiggot(sp) or pump. Either that or put it in a jar.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> No, the site says they ship orders out within 24 hrs of receiving payment. You didn't get a shipping notice yet?? I got mine quick.
> 
> *La, what you get from Hairveda????*



I got the almond glaze and the gt butter, those were the only things in stock or i would have gotten more.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1) ButtersnBars
> 2) BJ's _*keyboard messed up can't spell it out*_
> 3) BFH
> 
> That may be it?


 
What you get from butternbars? So you haven't gotten anything from BFH either and you ordered before I did. I think I ordered last Mon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got the almond glaze and the gt butter, *those were the only things in stock or i would have gotten more.*


......



Ltown said:


> *What you get from butternbars? So you haven't gotten anything from BFH either and you ordered before I did. I think I ordered last Mon!*



_Grow My Hair_...

Yeah, I just got an answer from BFH like 2 seconds ago. She said it will ship 12/14. (That's tomorrow)


----------



## La Colocha

I keep smelling my kbn butters, they smell really good. And the consistancy looks like sunshines old sunshine, i can't wait to try them.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of sunshine, i have been using it almost everyday and am back in love. her second batch that i got sucked but the first and this one is amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> speaking of sunshine,* i have been using it almost everyday and am back in love.* her second batch that i got sucked but the first and this one is amazing.



Hmp. 

I Ain't Using Nothin' but that HARD CRUSTY Acai Butta'


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies im going to step out early tonight. The roads aren't all the way clean so i still have to take my time. Talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Ain't Using Nothin' but that HARD CRUSTY Acai Butta'


 you better scoop some out and add evoo. just mix it with a spoon. youll probably end up loving it.


----------



## mkd

HV Vatika Frosting is definately 8 oz.  I love that stuff.  I don't think I would pay more than $5 either though


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> speaking of sunshine, i have been using it almost everyday and am back in love. her second batch that i got sucked but the first and *this one is amazing*.



Isn't it!!!! I'm so glad I got that big haul!! 





IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Ain't Using Nothin' but that HARD CRUSTY Acai Butta'


----------



## Brownie518

I just came back from a meeting and decided to walk outside instead of through the halls. Almost busted my butt out there. It's snowing sideways, lightly though, but the parking lot is getting very slippery. 

I hope my BFH comes this week. And my shipping notice from BJ.......


----------



## chebaby

[email protected] it snowing sideways. i dont play with the snow. cant stand the snow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz-  I'll keep you in prayer.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and a small scar.

Just finsihed rinsing out my DC.  Hair is soft and strong.  It was starting to drip so I had to rinse it out.  I think I'll do it again on Thursday but not as much protein.

Trying to decide what to twist with.  I'm going to do some medium sized twist since I'm not going to wear them long.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Ain't Using Nothin' but that HARD CRUSTY Acai Butta'


 
T, it probably was not mix enough, put some oils in it and whip it with hand or blender I know you don't want too but it seems to be grainy and not mix well. I don't know what/where the grains come from.


----------



## Loves Harmony

What am i doing to do? My hair keep hiding the Oyins Hair Dew from me.


----------



## Priss Pot

I think I'm going to invest in a Pibbs dryer sometime after Christmas.  We shall see.


----------



## Minty

BSS has 20% today and yesterday. Got Joico Reconst., but I think I'm going to go back and get more...

Uhhh I think Nexxus changed their formula, I feel a waxy residue on my hair/fingers after I rinse it out. I'm pissed, I bought two huge bottles of this.


----------



## EllePixie

Have any of you ladies tried Donna Marie's Miracurl Gelly?


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies, it's cold cold. La hope you made it home safe. 

I'm looking for some hair accessories to enhance the buns for the winter, I've research some of the sites here but looking for ez combs, not the one they sell in the packs but creative ones with rhinestones, beads, etc. I have ebay bid for set of 10 any other ideas? I'll probably stalk the malls since it holidays alot of kiosk vendors out there. 

Did a cowash with ayurveda powder last night because hair was frizzy but it still itch I probably need another shampoo but since I have class tonight it will have to wait.  Well that it for hair boring


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, thanks l i made it ok. Nothing much up with me, im going to baggy my ends and spray my scalp with my spritz. I don't know if something is coming today, yall know usps doesn't update until it reaches your door.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> I think I'm going to invest in a Pibbs dryer sometime after Christmas. We shall see.


 
The Pibbs is the best thing for rollersetting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nice Hurr Charz! Really Purty.

Hey all.  Still got problems with my keyboard.  Tryna' work on getting it fixed.  Limited key use, so I'm prolly soundin' crazy!

Just rubbed on some MT & some Hydratherma.  Wiggin' It (of course). 

It's 10 degrees.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz you look like a doll.


Fleurzty will be here today.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice Hurr Charz! Really Purty.
> 
> Hey all.  Still got problems with my keyboard.  Tryna' work on getting it fixed.  Limited key use, so I'm prolly soundin' crazy!
> 
> Just rubbed on some MT & some Hydratherma.  Wiggin' It (of course).
> 
> It's 10 degrees.



10 degrees, girl that is hot. We are -5 with and windshield of cold as hell.


----------



## SimJam

so whats good at Komaza ?

Im interested in DCs 

and I just realized that my bear fruit hair order didnt go through because the cc on my paypal expired  ... still dont understand how paypal didnt immediatly notify me ... Im so pissed because now its too late to order. 

Do you ladies think its too late to order. I'll be leaving the US on new years eve. I mean with the holiday mail and such ... does the post get delivered on public holidays ?????

Rlly dont want my prods to come when Im gone.


----------



## bronzebomb

EllePixie said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Donna Marie's Miracurl Gelly?


 
I've tried it.  I have 4B hair in the crown of my head so the top looked extra matted/nappy.  The back, which is 4A was really defined, but I had massive shrinkage.  I like Donna Marie much better than KCCC.  HTH

For Komaza Care....that's the biggest sale ever???? 20%???  20% and free shipping is more like it!  

Charz, I'm sure your parents will take good care of you!  Parents care/love is the best...and they never complain.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> For Komaza Care....that's the biggest sale ever???? 20%??? 20% and free shipping is more like it!


I'm disappointed with the percentage, too. And she only offers free shipping for $65 or more. 

I see on Facebook someone asked her if she would be re-stocking. She hasn't answered, yet. I want the Intense Moisture Therapy DC, but it's listed as OOS.

The 3 things I want to purchase are the Intense Moisture Therapy, Califia Moisturizing Cream and the Moku Hair Butter.


My lotioncrafter.com order will be delivered today and hopefully oyinhandmade.com. That'll be the last of the orders I'm waiting on.


----------



## Priss Pot

I went to Sally's and bought the Tangle Teezer.  I probably shouldn't have since my modified Denman is working just fine now.  See, what I mean   It's never gonna end.  I literally go through cycles of hair product junkyism, make-up junkyism, and nail polish junkyism.  I'm in the hair product phase now.  I just got out of the nail polish phase a couple months ago.  It never fails.  I've noticed this pattern for the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Ltown

Update email from ayunatural Pom you are looking for this: 
How time flies! Its almost time to close the door on 2010! 

In this quick newsletter, I'm going to address the 2 most pressing inquiries at the moment:

1) Where's the herbs? Where's the indigo? Where's the cassia?
All are coming in the same shipment. All have been delayed due to an issue with processing in India through one of their official customs facilities. So for the moment, I can't give a definite time frame. I am watching the progress carefully and as soon as I get more information I will update everyone. 

2) Will there be any kind of sale?
Yes. There will be a sale. It will occur after the shipment arrives. As much as I wanted to have a huge holiday sale before the end of the year, the sale will now more than likely be a "Happy New Year's Sale"

Don't fret, there is some good news.... read on....




Introducing Seasons Ayurvedic Herbs 



NEW TO THE MARKET! The makers of Seasons Dulhan Premier Henna have introduced more products to their line: Seasons Amla Powder, Seasons Brahmi Powder, Seasons Shikakai Powder, and Seasons Multani Clay Powder


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I am thinking about starting up the henna process again.  I like amla for my hair but I ran out.  

I loved how my hair felt with henna but I just can't deal with the process.  My wash out was such a lonnnnnng ordeal.  Maybe I needed to use a better grade of henna?


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i took my twists out today because they got messed up since i sleep wild lol. so i co washed with hv acai and i love it. my hair was soft and fluffy when i finished. normally my hair is kinda flat but not this time(actually i give credit to aphogee for that). then i did a wash and go using dew and sunshine. and this time i used my upzing to hold the hair back. i love the look of this thing however i need to practice on placement because its a little tight.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Update email from ayunatural Pom you are looking for this:
> How time flies! Its almost time to close the door on 2010!
> 
> In this quick newsletter, I'm going to address the 2 most pressing inquiries at the moment:
> 
> 1) Where's the herbs? Where's the indigo? Where's the cassia?
> All are coming in the same shipment. All have been delayed due to an issue with processing in India through one of their official customs facilities. So for the moment, I can't give a definite time frame. I am watching the progress carefully and as soon as I get more information I will update everyone.
> 
> 2) Will there be any kind of sale?
> Yes. There will be a sale. It will occur after the shipment arrives. As much as I wanted to have a huge holiday sale before the end of the year, the sale will now more than likely be a "Happy New Year's Sale"
> 
> Don't fret, there is some good news.... read on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Seasons Ayurvedic Herbs
> 
> 
> 
> NEW TO THE MARKET! The makers of Seasons Dulhan Premier Henna have introduced more products to their line: Seasons Amla Powder, Seasons Brahmi Powder, Seasons Shikakai Powder, and Seasons Multani Clay Powder


Yes. I got this email, too. Hope her sale is soon. 

Yesterday and today I got the last of my orders in - 
Sallybeauty.com, Curlmart/Miss Jessie's, oyinhandmade.com and lotioncrafter.com.

Still haven't ordered BFH. Don't know if I will. Probably wait to try it at the end of 2011.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my package today and my oil leaked out all over my box, it was soaked in oil. The mailman put it in a plastic bag. I can just imagine folks got oil stains on their mail. And i don't like the consistancy of the hair butter, the oil is separating and i can't stand that. Going to through this stuff in the garbage.


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> I got my package today and my oil leaked out all over my box, it was soaked in oil. The mailman put it in a plastic bag. I can just imagine folks got oil stains on their mail. And i don't like the consistancy of the hair butter, the oil is separating and i can't stand that. Going to through this stuff in the garbage.


What product is this and who's it from?

Sorry about this....So disappointing. Was it poor packaging?


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> What product is this and who's it from?
> 
> Sorry about this....So disappointing. Was it poor packaging?



The packaging was ok but there wasn't any tape on the top. I got it from boutique de fluertzy. I hate it and don't want to bash the vendor because i had great customer service and fast shipping, but i just don't like the consistancy of the hair butter. Maybe others do but i like my stuff not to be oily or have oil seperating.


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> The packaging was ok but there wasn't any tape on the top. I got it from boutique de fluertzy. I hate it and don't want to bash the vendor because i had great customer service and fast shipping, but i just don't like the consistancy of the hair butter. Maybe others do but i like my stuff not to be oily or have oil seperating.


Yes, that does happen when they don't tape up the top. Glad to hear they have good CS. Oil separating like that? I don't like that to happen either. I hate having to remix a product every time I use it.


----------



## chebaby

i never understand how the oils separate. is there water and no emulsifier or whatever is used to keep it together?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i never understand how the oils separate. is there water and no emulsifier or whatever is used to keep it together?



There is no water or emulsifier, but i have whipped butters that did not seperate and this was in the summertime. My kbn butters are whipped and creamy no seperation.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> There is no water or emulsifier, but i have whipped butters that did not seperate and this was in the summertime. My kbn butters are whipped and creamy no seperation.


with no water why would oils separate????that seems so odd and nasty lol. even if she used more oil than butters it wouldnt separate.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> with no water why would oils separate????that seems so odd and nasty lol. even if she used more oil than butters it wouldnt separate.



Its not like afroveda stuff but it spots of oil, like when you have solid coconut oil and it starts to melt, solid some places and oily others.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. just coming in here to say hello. Im usually in this thread but I lurk b/c I havent used up any products. I have given some things away to posters on the board though.

what exactly is oyins new dew and how is it used? Im itching to buy it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.  The IT Guy didn't make it to my office today. 

He was too busy Potluckin' with his Department. 

He will try to stop by in the morning.  So, I am still limited in 'keystrokes' I hope it's nothing major. 

I don't want to buy a new Laptop or pay for any major repairs. *So Ya'll Pray*

My Secretary looked at it, but couldn't figure anything out.erplexed  

She did 'clean my keyboard and between the keys out real good and told me I can't eat near it again. * *

Anyway, didn't get any packages today. My BnB shipped today.  Still no word from BJ?

Oh well.  Getting ready to rub on a little MT & Hydratherma.  A little disappointed in Komaza. 

The Shipping is so crazy-stupid high, I just don't know if the 20% will off-set the Shipping Costs. 

May sit that one out.  Not Sure.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Its not like afroveda stuff but it spots of oil, like when you have solid coconut oil and it starts to melt, solid some places and oily others.


oh ok. i was picturing a bunch of oil sitting on top of the butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *so whats good at Komaza ?*
> 
> Im interested in DCs
> 
> and I just realized that my bear fruit hair order didnt go through because the cc on my paypal expired  ... still dont understand how paypal didnt immediatly notify me ... Im so pissed because now its too late to order.
> 
> *Do you ladies think its too late to order. I'll be leaving the US on new years eve. I mean with the holiday mail and such ... does the post get delivered on public holidays ?????
> 
> Rlly dont want my prods to come when Im gone.*



The Sale doesn't end until 12-31 You should be good.  No Mail of Course on Christmas & New Year's Day -- But mail the day before both.  I would e-mail her and tell her your situation, she has great Customer skills.

I like just about all the Komaza Products. Good Line.



bronzebomb said:


> *For Komaza Care....that's the biggest sale ever???? 20%???*  20% and free shipping is more like it!



Yeah, that's soooo disappointing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sorry to hear that La.  Are you going to ask for compensation? Product vs money?

I did some medium sized 3 strand twists last night since I didn't feel like doing my hair.  3 strand twists are so much faster for me to do.  I'll wear a twist out tomorrow then wash again on Thurs.

I used up my sample of Mozeke Babassou Twisting Cream.  I'll use up some SSI BB, Jasmine A&S on Thurs.  My 1st liter of Jessicurls Aloeba is hanging on with a kung fu death grip.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So disappointed with Komaza.  I wanted to make the Olive Oil a staple DC but with only 20%.  I know that won't off set shipping.  I was going to get 2 of the Olive and 2 of the Intensive Care.  Maybe that will come up to free shipping plus 20%.

Is it free shipping on the before discount price or after discount price?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My 1st liter of Jessicurls Aloeba *is hanging on with a kung fu death grip.*



I feel that way too sometimes too Girl. 

I don't know what that is???


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Sorry to hear that La.  Are you going to ask for compensation? Product vs money?
> 
> I did some medium sized 3 strand twists last night since I didn't feel like doing my hair.  3 strand twists are so much faster for me to do.  I'll wear a twist out tomorrow then wash again on Thurs.
> 
> I used up my sample of Mozeke Babassou Twisting Cream.  I'll use up some SSI BB, Jasmine A&S on Thurs.  My 1st liter of Jessicurls Aloeba is hanging on with a kung fu death grip.



I emailed the owner but i don't think there are refunds i have to go check and im not interested in trying the products anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So disappointed with Komaza.  I wanted to make the Olive Oil a staple DC but with only 20%.  I know that won't off set shipping.  *I was going to get 2 of the Olive and 2 of the Intensive Care.  Maybe that will come up to free shipping plus 20%.
> *
> *Is it free shipping on the before discount price or after discount price?*



Good Question? That would be smart to buy 2 of each.  They are generous 16 ounce Jars.


----------



## chebaby

i always think about trying komaza(again )
but something always stops me.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i always think about trying komaza(again )
> but something always stops me.



I loved the califa conditioner and leave in but never repurchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will be doing my hair 1st thing Friday morning (Lord willing), since I will be at home YAY!

I will just co-wash, reconstruct, steam, dry, moisturize & seal.  

2 weeks Wig-Free

I am looking forward to that too.

Hopefully, I'll use some stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I loved *the califa conditioner and leave in* but never repurchased.



Great Products!  Now you're making me reconsider


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will be doing my hair 1st thing Friday morning (Lord willing), since I will be at home YAY!
> 
> I will just co-wash, reconstruct, steam, dry, moisturize & seal.
> 
> 2 weeks Wig-Free
> 
> I am looking forward to that too.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll use some stuff up.



I have to work 3 nights next week and then im off. The first day i will not get out of bed at all, im ready for some good sleep.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Products!  Now you're making me reconsider



 Well don't listen to me then. Just ignore the post.


----------



## bronzebomb

I like the Califia as well, but mist of the items that I had anticipated in purchasing is "out of stock." Ironic!!


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> I like the Califia as well, but mist of the items that I had anticipated in purchasing is "out of stock." Ironic!!



Has the sale started yet? Or are they oos for her to get ready?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well don't listen to me then. Just ignore the post.



I wanted that Shea Butter Hair Lotion and the Califia something or other.  They're in my cart.  

I just don't think it's worth it when I consider the Shipping.

I thought about the DC'ers, but I got 2 of those already.

I just got _As I Am's_ Daily Hair Moisturizer yesterday that looks & smells wonderful, so that will hafta' do. 

And..... the Dew, BFH's Scalp Cream and MHC's Hair Lotion. So.... Yeah.....I really need to skip.


----------



## chebaby

those are some weird product names. and every time i go to say califia i always find myself saying ca LAH fia


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.  The IT Guy didn't make it to my office today.
> 
> He was too busy Potluckin' with his Department.
> 
> He will try to stop by in the morning.  So, I am still limited in 'keystrokes' I hope it's nothing major.
> 
> I don't want to buy a new Laptop or pay for any major repairs. *So Ya'll Pray*
> 
> My Secretary looked at it, but couldn't figure anything out.erplexed
> 
> She did 'clean my keyboard and between the keys out real good and told me I can't eat near it again. * *
> 
> Anyway, didn't get any packages today. My BnB shipped today.  Still no word from BJ?
> 
> Oh well.  Getting ready to rub on a little MT & Hydratherma.  A little disappointed in Komaza.
> 
> The Shipping is so crazy-stupid high, I just don't know if the 20% will off-set the Shipping Costs.
> 
> May sit that one out.  Not Sure.



I think I am sitting this out as well!!! Too many out if stock items!  I think she is trying to rid her old stock and introduce her new items!  I am not biting...especially with that $10 shipping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I like the Califia as well, but mist of the items that I had anticipated in purchasing is "out of stock." Ironic!!





La Colocha said:


> Has the sale started yet? Or are they oos for her to get ready?



I think they'll be back in Stock for the Sale. 

I don't think she'd do that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I think I am sitting this out as well!!! *Too many out if stock items!  I think she is trying to rid her old stock and introduce her new items! * I am not biting...especially with that $10 shipping!



That would be terrible if she doesn't list a Full Stocked Sale.  That would put her on my 2011 Naughty List.

The Shipping is Quick But the Cost is Ridiculous!


----------



## mkd

Man, La I hate your oil spilled out.  You should email her and tell her.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> That would be terrible if she doesn't list a Full Stocked Sale.  That would put her on my 2011 Naughty List.
> 
> The Shipping is Quick But the Cost is Ridiculous!



I really was waiting for her sale! I purchased a sample kit over the summer because I didn't it would be anything different.  Well, I was wrong.     I wish I would have just paid the $65 then!  I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and expect her to restock!


----------



## EllePixie

I'm pretty positive Rene will have everything in stock tomorrow. They are super good about keeping their stuff in stock, so I doubt they would have their biggest sale of the year without stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I really was waiting for her sale! *I purchased a sample kit over the summer because I didn't it would be anything different.  Well, I was wrong.     I wish I would have just paid the $65 then! * I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and expect her to restock!*



And Girl....You know I was  

I just won't do that Shipping (this time).  There's other things I can buy 

_*uhh...did somebody just say bear fruit hair??*_ 

If Komaza does that...She will Lose Major Cool Points with Me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *I'm pretty positive Rene will have everything in stock tomorrow.* They are super good about keeping their stuff in stock, so *I doubt they would have their biggest sale of the year without stock.*



Yeah.....I Totally Agree.


----------



## bronzebomb

EllePixie said:


> I'm pretty positive Rene will have everything in stock tomorrow. They are super good about keeping their stuff in stock, so I doubt they would have their biggest sale of the year without stock.



Thank you!   I really hope so!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanted that Shea Butter Hair Lotion and the Califia something or other.  They're in my cart.
> 
> I just don't think it's worth it when I consider the Shipping.
> 
> I thought about the DC'ers, but I got 2 of those already.
> 
> I just got *As I Am's Daily Hair Moisturizer* yesterday that looks & smells wonderful, so that will hafta' do.
> 
> And..... *the Dew, BFH's Scalp Cream and MHC's Hair Lotion.* So.... Yeah.....I really need to skip.



Oh Yeah, and my Hydratherma Naturals. 

And...a Bottle of Claudie's Satin Hair Lotion. Or is it Silk Hair Lotion? 

I'm good. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, dying to go home after only 1 hour. 
It's cold like what outside. Not as cold as La has it, but cold for us!! 

Anyway, if I don't work OT, I'm gonna do my hair tomorrow. Can't decide what to prepoo with but I'll use Hydratherma SLS free cleanser and DC with some Bear Fruit Hair. 

I don't think I'll get anything from Komaza...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, dying to go home after only 1 hour.
> It's cold like what outside. Not as cold as La has it, but cold for us!!
> 
> Anyway, if I don't work OT, I'm gonna do my hair tomorrow. Can't decide what to prepoo with but I'll use Hydratherma SLS free cleanser and DC with some Bear Fruit Hair.
> 
> *I don't think I'll get anything from Komaza...*



Yeah, Me Either B!

I'll just place another BFH Order though before the end of the year.


----------



## EllePixie

I want some Califia Pudding but I already have about half a jar and I have SO MUCH STUFF! BLAH!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Me Either B!
> 
> I'll just place another BFH Order though before the end of the year.



  are you kidding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I want some Califia Pudding but I already have about half a jar and I have SO MUCH STUFF! BLAH!



Here's What I _Really_ Want:

Shea Lotion
Coconut Curl Lotion
Califia Lotion
Califia Hair Cream
Scalp Butter
Oli DC'er
Intense DC'er
Jojoba & Hemp Sealant

_*now bear in mind, these are already in my stash except for the shea butter one.*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *are you kidding?*



........................

noerplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> ........................
> 
> noerplexed



You are funny!  But a junkie gotta do what a junkie gotta do!   That's why I need an intervention!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> You are funny!  But a junkie gotta do what a junkie gotta do!   That's why *I *need an intervention!



Yeah. *You* Do.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah. *You* Do.



But like a real junkie, I need my one last fix!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> But like a real junkie, *I need my one last fix!*


oke:oke: Gone Girl. 

oke:oke:Stack that Cart!


----------



## chebaby

i think im done with protective styling. its just not for me. i like the way my twists be looking but i just be waiting for an excuse to take them down. ill just do one better and never put them in 

i should co wash with my bfh olive drench tomorrow. the way T, fab and african export hype them up im expecting true magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i should co wash with my bfh olive drench tomorrow. the way T, fab and african export hype them up im expecting true magic.*



Gone Get Down Che

oh...Yeah...and Brownie  it too.


----------



## chebaby

im so tempted to order kbb hair mask


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gone Get Down Che
> 
> oh...Yeah...and Brownie  it too.


if i use it tomorrow and fall in love you know its on and popping right???? imma be all over that site too bad they dont have butters/creams, my true loves


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i think im done with protective styling. its just not for me. i like the way my twists be looking but i just be waiting for an excuse to take them down. ill just do one better and never put them in
> 
> i should co wash with my bfh olive drench tomorrow. the way T, fab and african export hype them up im expecting true magic.



A male coworker said that he hates my protective styles!  I agree.  I am not at my goal length so I am hoping that 6 more months will get me more comfortable with wearing my hair.


----------



## natura87

I got caught in a snowstorm. 

I dont think I like the ORS hair lotion...the bottle is rather unfortunate and i hate the smell, I love the consistency though.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> A male coworker said that he hates my protective styles!  I agree.  I am not at my goal length so I am hoping that 6 more months will get me more comfortable with wearing my hair.


im not at my goal length either but i am at the stage where if my hair didnt grow any longer i would be ok with that. however i would like my hair to reach 6 more inches.


----------



## robot.

picked up my darcy's today.

the shea butter cream smells so amazing. like rice krispie treat cereal - my favorite! 

my curling creme was also the full size.  the smell is a little too candy-ish, though, imo.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> are you kidding?



I dont think she is


----------



## bronzebomb

EllePixie said:


> I'm pretty positive Rene will have everything in stock tomorrow. They are super good about keeping their stuff in stock, so I doubt they would have their biggest sale of the year without stock.



I just read on her Face Book page that she is phasing out her old shampoos and conditioners to make room for her new stuff launching January 2011


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Me Either B!
> 
> I'll just place another BFH Order though before the end of the year.



You and me both!!!


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I just read on her Face Book page that she is phasing out her old shampoos and conditioners to make room for her new stuff launching January 2011



Thats not good.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i think im done with protective styling. its just not for me. i like the way my twists be looking but i just be waiting for an excuse to take them down. ill just do one better and never put them in
> 
> i should co wash with *my bfh olive drench* tomorrow. the way T, fab and african export hype them up im expecting true magic.



I keep looking at this one. I didn't know they been hypin' it.  Good to know....yeah, use it and tell me how it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I dont think she is*



Tell Her Natura!

I don't play like that


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I keep looking at this one. I didn't know they been hypin' it.  Good to know....yeah, use it and tell me how it is.


they havent been hyping that one specifically, thats just the one i have . they have been hyping the whole line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they havent been hyping that one specifically, thats just the one i have . they have been hyping the whole line.



Yep.  And I  the fact that it all fits in those small Flat Rate Boxes. 

And She doesn't Gauge your Eyeballs Out with Shipping Costs.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> they havent been hyping that one specifically, thats just the one i have . they have been hyping the whole line.



Oh... Well, I like everything that I've tried (3 things) and I want more.  I'm gonna place another order tomorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have some BFH coming. I'm hoping it gets here by next week so I can see bout catching the last of the sale.

I've decided to pass on Komaza. I love the DC but 20% ain't nothing special for me.  I'll make a lotioncrafters and camden grey order instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh... *Well, I like everything that I've tried (3 things) and I want more.  I'm gonna place another order tomorrow.*



I Still want that Red Wine Shine Rinse.  

The only thing holding me back with this one is I'm under this Wig and rarely wear my hair out.

But I may get another Scalp Cream and something else.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I thought you got one of the rinses. That one looks good. I haven't decided exactly what to get yet. I have a few that I'm definitely getting but there a few others I am going to try to. Just have to narrow it down a bit...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, I thought you got one of the rinses. That one looks good. I haven't decided exactly what to get yet. *I have a few that I'm definitely getting but there a few others I am going to try to. Just have to narrow it down a bit...



I didn't get it.erplexed  

I kept debating on that one and couldn't make up my mind.

Because of da' Wig.

I may get another 3/$20.95 and the Scalp Cream.


----------



## bronzebomb

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have some BFH coming. I'm hoping it gets here by next week so I can see bout catching the last of the sale.
> 
> I've decided to pass on Komaza. I love the DC but 20% ain't nothing special for me.  I'll make a lotioncrafters and camden grey order instead



I have a few more coming as well! 

I am super disappointed with the limited choices at Komaza.  But, oh well, I have plenty of other things to use up in 2011!  Maybe next year this time I'll order.  I may purchase something else...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

ladies im back! been gone the past few days...extra busy at work until about April  Gonna get weave pretty soon so that I don't have to spend so much time on my hair...last week I bought 3 packs of Goddess Remi hair so Im ready...I have a list of 7 products that I have to use up before I get weaved up so as soon as that mission is accomplished I will be in weave until April!

Shipping Updates:
My BGLH stuff came sooo fast (the 2 kbb masques). Got here yesterday and I just ordered it at the end of last week...they came in a padded envelope and the shipping info was handwritten, but its the super fast shipping and low prices that I care about so Im not complaining!!
My BF stuff from Darcy's came!
I finally got 2 of the MAC Pink Friday lipsticks...but I got one for my soror!
Still not a peep from Qhem as far as my BF haul is concerned....guess I will get it before Jan 15!

Hair Updates:
I used up my Alaffia Beautiful Curls DC, I hated the consistency, it was more like a moisturizer than a dc so I combined it with Vatika Frosting to deep condition and it was great!
Last night I baggyd with OHHB & sealed with vitamin e oil and mhc type 4 cream...my hair is super super soft but it became sooo greasy as the day went on...im gonna twist it tonight and hope that my hair absorbs some of this grease...i may need to use less of both the hair cream and hydrating balm....
Im reallly debating my Miss Jessie's order this weekend, I do have enough to last me until the next BOGO but I really want the stretch cream so I may give in...if I do go ahead and order Im done until February! This is spiralling out of control lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't get it.erplexed
> 
> I kept debating on that one and couldn't make up my mind.
> 
> Because of da' Wig.
> 
> *I may get another 3/$20.95* and the Scalp Cream.


what was the code for this again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what was the code for this again.



BLESSED


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missed You BeautyA!

Glad You're Back!


----------



## chebaby

i have $59 in my bfh cart


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i have $59 in my bfh cart



hmph, that ain't nothin'................

Thats why I have to go refine my list........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have $59 in my bfh cart



.....................

What's in your Cart?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie, I gotta tell ya'....I really like that Hydratherma.

Thanks for turning me on to that.  

I just wish she would offer a discount.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

im trying to build my own deep conditioner from bfh. why are you charging me $3 for flacking avocado oil??? it dont cost that much for 2 drops of oil in a conditionererplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> .....................
> 
> What's in your Cart?


desert castor moisturizer
african export leave in
hibiscus banana light cremem conditioner
shea almond coconut leave in


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie, I gotta tell ya'....I really like that Hydratherma.
> 
> Thanks for turning me on to that.
> 
> *I just wish she would offer a discount*.erplexed



....If there ever was one, I don't recall. I could be wrong, though. I need to get another oil and a couple other things. Are you just using the Lotion or have you tried anything else of hers??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ....If there ever was one, I don't recall. I could be wrong, though. I need to get another oil and a couple other things. Are you just using the Lotion or have you tried anything else of hers??



Just the Lotion. 

First time tryin' (thanks to you) 

I want the DC'ers (both of them), the Oil & the Follicle Booster.


----------



## Ltown

Don't order from BFH yet Che or anyone else, wait for my review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Don't order from BFH yet Che or anyone else, wait for my review!*



oooooooooooooo

What did you use???

..............


----------



## Brownie518

mkd, what you doin', girl? 
I need to get my butt in gear and send you that Darcy's stuff. You were asking about protein conditioners the other day, right? Which one(s) are you planning to try?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> mkd, what you doin', girl?
> I need to get my butt in gear and send you that Darcy's stuff. *You were asking about protein conditioners the other day, right? Which one(s) are you planning to try?*



Yeah mk! I'm curious too on what you decided?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mkd, what you doin', girl?
> I need to get my butt in gear and send you that Darcy's stuff. You were asking about protein conditioners the other day, right? Which one(s) are you planning to try?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah mk! I'm curious too on what you decided?


Hey ladies! i am here sitting under the dryer.  I will definately order SSI okra sometime fairly soon.  Brownie, which do you like better?  the HV protein set or the SSI okra?  I am not sure what else to try.  Maybe something from Giovanni like Che suggested.  

Brownie, you totally don't have to send me that Darcys stuff.  i am in no hurry!


----------



## mkd

Does BFH have a protein conditioner?  I am ordering  from there this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't wait to do my Hair on Friday.

Hoping to use up 1 or 2 things......


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to do my hair tomorrow lol. i am really liking this hairzing. i moved it over so its not so tight and its so pretty.


----------



## Pompous Blue

komazahaircare.com has restocked and the sale is active. Just placed my order for Intense Moisture Therapy DC, Califia Moisturizing cream and Moku Hair Butter. Even got to use my $3.68 in Komaza points. No tax/shipping charges.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I put together a cart and put in the code but $15 worth of shipping was not happening.  There wasn't anything else I really wanted to spend another $20 to get free shipping after the discount.  All the things I wanted to try were discontinued.

I'll just stick with what I got during BF and get these oils and additive and be done. For the year.


----------



## robot.

i thought they packaged the bfh condishes as sticks of butter.  the bottles are very cool!


----------



## bronzebomb

Pompous Blue said:


> komazahaircare.com has restocked and the sale is active. Just placed my order for Intense Moisture Therapy DC, Califia Moisturizing cream and Moku Hair Butter. Even got to use my $3.68 in Komaza points. No tax/shipping charges.



They didn't restock.  They removed the discontinued items from the site.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Thanks Ltown....Placed my BFH order and loved it. You made my day!!

Now I'm through since ayurnatural.com and fromnaturewithlove probably won't have a sale 'til the 1st or middle of January 2011.


----------



## Minty

hey ladies just stopping by.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie- what have you liked from BFH so far?


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I put together a cart and put in the code but $15 worth of shipping was not happening.*  There wasn't anything else I really wanted to spend another $20 to get free shipping after the discount.  All the things I wanted to try were discontinued.
> 
> I'll just stick with what I got during BF and get these oils and additive and be done. For the year.



Vonnie, I did the same just to see what the shipping would be.............15.30 Priority mail........................................


----------



## natura87

My 3 year old cousin asked me "How did your eye get blind? I looked at him like . I couldnt even get mad becuase  I couldnt think of an answer.

I think I will take these twists out by the end of the week..I really dont like the smell of the ORS lotion, it reeks, I cant even cover up the smell.It smells like burnt plastic. I will probably give it away or chuck it. Its that bad.


----------



## natura87

I hope I have a snow day tomorrow...I would like to play in my hair.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i will be using coconut oil on my hair and scalp after i mist with water. i havent used coconut oil in a long while and need to get back to it.


----------



## Priss Pot

Today, I did my hair.  I'm wearing a twist-out.

-I did a pre-shampoo treatment with Vatika Oil (I'm really loving this as a pre-poo, my hair is so soft after shampooing.  I've used it for the past few washings, so I'm definitely going to keep it up).
-I shampooed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Shampoo
-Deep Conditioned (using heat) with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner (mixed with rice bran oil and JBCO)
-Detangled with the tangle teezer (works good)
-Rinsed out the conditioner and twisted my hair with Curls Milkshake using avocado butter to seal the ends.
-Sat under the dryer for about an hour since I was gonna have to go to work soon.

What I'm really loving is detangling my hair in sections and twisting it up right after detangling, then rinsing out the conditioner while my hair is still in twists.  After rinsing, I blot out excess water from each twist with a microfiber towel, then retwist each section using the leave-in of choice.  I like this method because it prevents my hair from curling and tangling up on itself had I not twisted the sections before rinsing.  My hair is already detangled and pre-parted as I twist.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, the owner of the company from my oil mishap offered to send me a new bottle. I feel bad, but great customer service, i will at least try it just because she has been so attentive and responded quickly. Going to moisturize today with the hair dew and seal with jojoba oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Am i the only one who thinks the dew needs to be in a jar. I may have to cut this sucker open when im done.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning.

My Do shipped yesterday or today.  I got a click n ship notice so I can't be sure.  Heading over to my grandparents to see if I have more packages.

I made an order with BFH.

As soon as SAA is back in stock which should be today I'll place an order with Lotioncrafters, WSP (free shipping), and ayrunatural (for henna).

Has anyone used Seasons Dulhan Henna?  It says you can get red color from it but I don't wanna order a bunch and it not work the way I want it.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> Does BFH have a protein conditioner? I am ordering from there this week.


 
I customized my protien conditioner.  I wish I would not have added fragrance.

I used yogurt and silk protein.


----------



## SimJam

Ok I just re-ordered my BFH 3 for 20 deal (shea n mango)

the site kept closing down when I went to check out, and first thing that came to my mind was that *IDareT'sHair* was running amok over there clogging they servers with her orders BWHAHAHAA


anyhoo, hope it gets to me by the 31st, well actually by the 30th


----------



## bronzebomb

I ordered from Komaza:

Califia Care Kit (3 items) 
Intense Moisture Therapy 
Vitamin Reign
Olive Moisture Mask

I'm done until Black Friday 2011.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning.
> 
> My Do shipped yesterday or today. I got a click n ship notice so I can't be sure. Heading over to my grandparents to see if I have more packages.
> 
> I made an order with BFH.
> 
> *As soon as SAA is back in stock which should be today I'll place an order with Lotioncrafters*, WSP (free shipping), and ayrunatural (for henna).
> 
> Has anyone used Seasons Dulhan Henna? It says you can get red color from it but I don't wanna order a bunch and it not work the way I want it.


Don't forget to go to the Vendor Forum for the 5% disc.


----------



## SimJam

speaking of SAA that ish is fishy smelling, I cant cover it up with nothing .... I have tried different EOs but the smell always busts its way out after like 2 hours or so 

It works awesomely with aloevera juice and honey or honeyquat for a leave in but gawallmighty the bf hadda ask if I had fish in my hair last night LOL

edited to add
Gonna henna, deep condition and and find a way to use these dried hibiscus flowers I got from my parents house .... I picked them fresh and dried them. 

Maybe I'll do a tea or something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Has anyone gotten their grab bags yet?


----------



## choctaw

SimJam said:


> edited to add
> *Gonna henna, deep condition and and find a way to use these dried hibiscus flowers I got from my parents house .... I picked them fresh and dried them.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a tea or something.*



2 cups boiled water per 20+ dried flowers makes a nice tea for your henna paste.


----------



## SimJam

choctaw said:


> 2 cups boiled water per 20+ dried flowers makes a nice tea for your henna paste.


 

oooh do I use it as the liquid to mix the henna powder?
I mixed up my henna from monday night to make the dye release .... hmmm maybe I'll make the tea, spritz my hair with it, then apply the henna.


OoOoOoOoOooooh Im so excited ...


----------



## bronzebomb

SimJam said:


> speaking of SAA that ish is fishy smelling, I cant cover it up with nothing .... I have tried different EOs but the smell always busts its way out after like 2 hours or so
> 
> It works awesomely with aloevera juice and honey or honeyquat for a leave in but gawallmighty the bf hadda ask if I had fish in my hair last night LOL
> 
> edited to add
> Gonna henna, deep condition and and find a way to use these dried hibiscus flowers I got from my parents house .... I picked them fresh and dried them.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a tea or something.


 
I have honeyquat and I could not figure for the life of me what that smell was!!! I've tried everything...it stinks!


----------



## Pompous Blue

SimJam said:


> *speaking of SAA that ish is fishy smelling, I cant cover it up with nothing .... I have tried different EOs but the smell always busts its way out after like 2 hours or so *
> 
> It works awesomely with aloevera juice and honey or honeyquat for a leave in but gawallmighty the bf hadda ask if I had fish in my hair last night LOL
> 
> edited to add
> Gonna henna, deep condition and and find a way to use these dried hibiscus flowers I got from my parents house .... I picked them fresh and dried them.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a tea or something.


@ the bolded. I haven't had the courage to make a spritz or anything. I just add it to my DCs, L-Is and one shampoo and the smell gets masked within those.

Got my Komaza shipping notice today. Yeah!

But I'm confused about my order from BFH. I got a pymt confirmation from Paypal, but no confirmation from BFH. Last night after I checked out and pymt was confirmed, it took me back to my shopping cart with the same items in the cart--showing the "proceed to checkout" button. There was no confirmation on their site that I completed the transaction.

Hmmmm, guess I'll send them an email to confirm my purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Ok I just re-ordered my BFH 3 for 20 deal (shea n mango)
> 
> the site kept closing down when I went to check out, and first thing that came to my mind was that *IDareT'sHair* *was running amok over there clogging they servers with her orders BWHAHAHAA* anyhoo, hope it gets to me by the 31st, well actually by the 30th



........

 prolly so


----------



## chebaby

Vonnie, the best henna ive ever used was dulhan henna. i love it. i get the darkest red/burgandy when i use it.

hello everyone
i co washed today. first i drenched my hair in water and then slathered it in evoo, then i slathered my hair in hairveda acai conditioner and detangled with my wide tooth comb and then my ouidad comb. i am loving that thing. i still havent used my TT yet because im so in love with the ouidad.
my hair dried super fast in my micro fiber towel today. record time. then i added some dew and used my zing to do a half up half down style. i am really loving my hair right now.
i think i will do a hard core aphogee every month and a half. and if i co wash try to make sure the conditioner is at least a light protein. i think my only moisturizing conditioner will be honey hemp. other than that the only moisture i need is my leave in and moisturizer.
i used dew today by itself, no moisturizer/sealant/styler and my hair is still soooooo soft. this stuff is so good.


----------



## Ltown

No BFH today so no new order I need to try this product out before I order again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Didn't check my mail yet? Don't know if anything came today. Maybe ButtersnBars.erplexed

Forgot my Laptop this a.m., and yessss the IT guy stopped by my office & No Laptop. (So I am still limited in keystrokes).  

I remembered when I got half-way to work.

Just rubbed in some MT & Hydratherma.  I will do a HOT Friday a.m. under my Heat Cap either with Wheat Germ or Soybean Oil and then Co-Wash, Steam etc.

No word yet from BJ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an e-mail from KBB offering a "FREE" Luscious Locks Hair Masque with a $50.00 Purchase......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got an e-mail from KBB offering a "FREE" Luscious Locks Hair Masque with a $50.00 Purchase......


i saw that . she really knows how to tempt me. im sure its the 4oz shes giving away. i could sure 'nough purchase 2 masks and get one free. hmmmmm.


----------



## choctaw

SimJam said:


> oooh do I use it as the liquid to mix the henna powder?
> I mixed up my henna from monday night to make the dye release .... hmmm maybe I'll make the tea, spritz my hair with it, then apply the henna.
> 
> 
> OoOoOoOoOooooh Im so excited ...



yes, you use it as liquid to mix with henna powder or add a tablespoon acv, more water and use it as a final rinse after you wash the henna out. I am strange and use it as a leave-in conditioner. Pour the tea through a knee high or coffee filter into a plastic bottle. This will avoid getting any little bits in your hair. You can use it as pre-henna too if you want to dampen your hair. Post whether you like it or not ... I love the dried flowers


----------



## bronzebomb

yep, it's a 4 oz (fine print)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i saw that . she really knows how to tempt me. *im sure its the 4oz shes giving away. i could sure 'nough purchase 2 masks and get one free. hmmmmm.*



Surely it's 8 Ounces Che!


.................... That would be Foul.


----------



## bronzebomb

Pompous Blue said:


> @ the bolded. I haven't had the courage to make a spritz or anything. I just add it to my DCs, L-Is and one shampoo and the smell gets masked within those.
> 
> Got my Komaza shipping notice today. Yeah!
> 
> But I'm confused about my order from BFH. I got a pymt confirmation from Paypal, but no confirmation from BFH. Last night after I checked out and pymt was confirmed, it took me back to my shopping cart with the same items in the cart--showing the "proceed to checkout" button. There was no confirmation on their site that I completed the transaction.
> 
> Hmmmm, guess I'll send them an email to confirm my purchase.


 
I ordered too!  I didn't think I would...but I found $65 worth of products that I wanted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *yep, it's a 4 oz (fine print)*



STOP! 

That's Terrible!

_*i looked and didn't see it*_ 

hmp. alot of these e-sellers gone be hurtin' in 2011 with some of these scandalous practices


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Surely it's 8 Ounces Che!
> 
> 
> .................... That would be Foul.


 

it's in the fine print. it's 4 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *it's in the fine print. it's 4 ounces.*



The Good Old _Fine Print Gimmick_ Uh???


..............


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Good Old _Fine Print Gimmick_ Uh???
> 
> 
> ..............


 
That's yo girl Karen!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I tried the avocado cream balanced conditioner from bee mine last night and I LOVE it. my hair was so easy to blow dry last night and usually its a big fight. this will definitely be a staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *I tried the avocado cream balanced conditioner from bee mine last night and I LOVE it. *my hair was so easy to blow dry last night and usually its a big fight. *this will definitely be a staple for me.*



That's Great Fatty!

I always wondered how her Conditioners were?

May pick up one to try one day. Don't hear much about them.erplexed

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bronzebomb

I ordered Komaza today...and got a shipping notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I ordered Komaza today...and got a shipping notice.



Yeah....The Shipping is Crazy Stupid Fast!

Stop talmbout it. I'm trying NOT to buy anything. 

When you posted your Haul, I remembered I had the Reign too.

I do like that Protein Rx and the Honeycomb (although Blue had a horrible reaction from it) 

Like me and that nbd Sunshine Butter 

That right there took me a minute to get past that one.


----------



## Pompous Blue

fattyfatfat said:


> I tried the avocado cream balanced conditioner from bee mine last night and I LOVE it. my hair was so easy to blow dry last night and usually its a big fight. this will definitely be a staple for me.


Yep! It is the bomb....that's the only thing I ordered from her BF sale (32 oz. size)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Surely it's 8 Ounces Che!
> 
> 
> .................... That would be Foul.


i dont have that kinda faith in her shes with OO and whats the other one???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *Yep! It is the bomb....that's the only thing I ordered from her BF sale (32 oz. size)*



This one is a Sleeper.  Not too many _shout-outs_ on this right here.erplexed

I remember you said you liked it Blue. 

Imma try this one at some point.

Did you get your BFH order together?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont have that kinda faith in her *shes with OO and whats the other one???*



WOW!  That's too bad if she's lowered herself that small.  @bolded.

And you were right. It is 4 ounces.

Fab said BFH is definitely a great replacement for OO Golden Jojoba.

_*so maybe i can get past that now*_


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> This one is a Sleeper. Not too many _shout-outs_ on this right here.erplexed
> 
> I remember you said you liked it Blue.
> 
> Imma try this one at some point.
> 
> *Did you get your BFH order together?*


Yes I did!! Woot! Woot! Got my confirmation email from them. I'm so happy, now. I hope I get my order before the end of the year.

I know I'll probably get Komaza Friday. I'm so happy to reorder more of the Intense Moisture Therapy DC. I haven't had any since August.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> That's yo girl Karen!


 
Charz, is your siggy rollerset, cute?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not up to much. More damn snow coming yay.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! That's too bad if she's lowered herself that small.  @bolded.
> 
> And you were right. It is 4 ounces.
> 
> *Fab said BFH is definitely a great replacement for OO Golden Jojoba*.
> 
> _*so maybe i can get past that now*_


What particular BFH product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Yes I did!! Woot! Woot! Got my confirmation email from them. I'm so happy, now. *I hope I get my order before the end of the year.*
> 
> I know I'll probably get Komaza Friday. *I'm so happy to reorder more of the Intense Moisture Therapy DC. I haven't had any since August.*



You will.(Or _should_)

I can't wait to open this one!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That's too bad if she's lowered herself that small.  @bolded.
> 
> And you were right. It is 4 ounces.
> 
> Fab said BFH is definitely a great replacement for OO Golden Jojoba.
> 
> _*so maybe i can get past that now*_


im going to try the bfh this weekend to rinse out my henna. im going to use the shea and mango mask. it just sounds. and i like that there are like 6 ingredients at the most. i cant stand products with 50 11 ingredients. curl junkie gets a pass and even with her sometimes im like erplexedreally??? you really needed the 65th ingredient?? really, the products wouldnt have worked just as good had you taken out the 65th ingredient?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> What particular BFH product?



Now...That's A Good Question.  I'll e-mail her & ask. 

She didn't say & I didn't ask, I was just happy to hear that!

But she did say she's been tearing them up!

Which ones did you get Blue?


----------



## hannan

BJ really did get her monee, y'all! 

No one got a shipping notice yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *BJ really did get her monee, y'all!
> 
> No one got a shipping notice yet?*



Girl.....

Who you tellin'?

I ain't heard a Wurrd

Altho' some Folx did get theirs.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now...That's A Good Question. I'll e-mail her & ask.
> 
> She didn't say & I didn't ask, I was just happy to hear that!
> 
> But she did say she's been tearing them up!
> 
> *Which ones did you get Blue?*


The Winter Gift Collection
3 for $20.95 - Shea Mango
Banana Avocado Deep Mask
Hibiscus Banana Light Cream Conditioner
Shea Mango Mask 

Yep. I went hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> The Winter Gift Collection
> 3 for $20.95 - Shea Mango
> Banana Avocado Deep Mask
> Hibiscus Banana Light Cream Conditioner
> Shea Mango Mask
> 
> *Yep. I went hard!*



Sounds good. Yeah you did GO HARD. 

I got the Winter DC'ers.  Plumberry & Honeyspice Mint BF.

I just got the Coffee & Chocolate DC'er and 2 cleansing conditioners.  

The Yarrow One & the _Marshmallow Root & something one_.


----------



## SimJam

Pompous Blue said:


> But I'm confused about my order from BFH. I got a pymt confirmation from Paypal, but no confirmation from BFH. Last night after I checked out and pymt was confirmed, it took me back to my shopping cart with the same items in the cart--showing the "proceed to checkout" button. There was no confirmation on their site that I completed the transaction.
> 
> Hmmmm, guess I'll send them an email to confirm my purchase.


 
I got the paypal confirm, and an email from BFH with a transaction ID and the item I purchased.

you should check it out 

also what I dontrlly care for with BFH is that u dont have an account per se,like with a login etc ....or do they and I didnt see 

I like to have some stuff Ilike chilling in my basket or wish list ...u kno just in case lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> I got the paypal confirm,  and an email with a transaction ID and the item I purchased.
> 
> you should check it out
> 
> also what I dontrlly care for with BFH is that u dont have an account per se,like with a login etc ....or do they and I didnt see
> 
> *I like to have some stuff Ilike chilling in my basket or wish list ...u kno just in case lol*



Yep. You're Right Sim................

IK. Me Too! @bolded.

It does not keep stuff in your Basket.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds good. Yeah you did GO HARD.
> 
> I got the Winter DC'ers. Plumberry & Honeyspice Mint BF.
> 
> I just got the Coffee & Chocolate DC'er and 2 cleansing conditioners.
> 
> The Yarrow One & the _Marshmallow Root & something one_.


 
all the stuff there looks so good.I think the descriptions and pics do a lot for tempting me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *all the stuff there looks so good.I think the descriptions and pics do a lot for tempting me*



Don't they ALL Look & Sound Good?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

Has anyone used any of the BFH cleansing conditioners yet?  Do they lather?


----------



## Pompous Blue

SimJam said:


> I got the paypal confirm, and an email with a transaction ID and the item I purchased.
> 
> you should check it out
> 
> also what I dontrlly care for with BFH is that u dont have an account per se,like with a login etc ....or do they and I didnt see
> 
> I like to have some stuff Ilike chilling in my basket or wish list ...u kno just in case lol


I got the confirmation email from BFH today. I'm good.

And I do like being able to sign-in and make a cart or update it. curlmart.com, lotioncrafter.com and fromnaturewithlove.com have this feature. I love that. There are some vendors that will empty the cart if there has been no activity or checkout within an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Has anyone used any of the BFH cleansing conditioners yet?  Do they lather?



I hope not _Personally_

I got the Ginger one currently, not used it yet tho'.  

But, For Me, I hope it's more like a Conditioner.

Good Question especially since I just ordered 2. 

_*lemme go read*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope not _Personally_
> 
> I got the Ginger one currently, not used it yet tho'.
> 
> But, For Me, I hope it's more like a Conditioner.
> 
> Good Question especially since I just ordered 2.
> 
> _*lemme go read*_


i havent used the one you sent me yet but its so thick for some reason i dont think it will lather.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope not _Personally_
> 
> I got the Ginger one currently, not used it yet tho'.
> 
> But, For Me, I hope it's more like a Conditioner.
> 
> Good Question especially since I just ordered 2.
> 
> _*lemme go read*_


LOL T and I hope the exact opposite.  I need lather!  None of the ingredients indicate lather though. 

Che, I am doing 2 step aphogee every 6 weeks too.  I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Has anyone used any of the BFH cleansing conditioners yet?  Do they lather?



mk!  It looks like the Lemon Mint one may Lather and is more of a Shampoo-type Cleansing Conditioner.

Reading the other ones --- IMO they sounded more like a Conditioner.  Maybe I'll break out the Ginger one Friday & see


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LOL T and I hope the exact opposite.  I need lather!  None of the ingredients indicate lather though.
> 
> Che, I am doing 2 step aphogee every 6 weeks too.  I love that stuff.


try curls cleansing cream. it has the texture of conditioner but lathers. did you ever get this?

aphogee 2 step is the bom.com. i never use the moisturizing conditioner though


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> try curls cleansing cream. it has the texture of conditioner but lathers. did you ever get this?
> 
> aphogee 2 step is the bom.com. i never use the moisturizing conditioner though


Yeah, I like the curls cleansing cream a lot.  I was hoping BFH was similar.

I use the moisturizing conditioner for like 5 min and then DC with something else.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Yeah, I like the curls cleansing cream a lot.  I was hoping BFH was similar.
> 
> I use the moisturizing conditioner for like 5 min and then DC with something else.


i might try the aphogee moisturizing conditioner since its just sitting there but i never deep condition after protein. just a quick condition so i can detangle and thats all.


----------



## mkd

I am scared not to DC after the 2 step Che.  You don't DC at all after it?


----------



## natura87

I just got off work and I am tired. This snow is no joke. I am going to do something to my head tonight I just havent decided what to do.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Has anyone used any of the BFH cleansing conditioners yet? Do they lather?


 
Mkd, good question I need shampoo and anything that say cleansing won't do it for me, even putting a little peppermint or other essential oil won't full my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Box of Fermodyl 619 in the mail today.

12 Pack.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Mkd, good question I need shampoo and anything that say cleansing won't do it for me*, even putting a little peppermint or other essential oil won't full my head.



Again.  It appears the only one that may 'Foam' is the Lemon-Mint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where are Ya'll at?

Don't say in that _Thread you don't want to see again Thread_


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Again.  It appears the only one that may 'Foam' is the Lemon-Mint.


I think I am going to stick to regular conditioners from this line until I hear reviews from you guys on the cleansing cons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I think I am going to stick to regular conditioners from this line *until I hear reviews from you guys on the cleansing cons*.



Good Idea.

I'll try it on Friday for Ya'll. The Ginger Orange


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where are Ya'll at?
> 
> Don't say in that _Thread you don't want to see again Thread_


 I was amused by that thread for a hot minute until the phrase "who gon check me boo" was run into the ground.  Never have to hear that again.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Idea.
> 
> I'll try it on Friday for Ya'll. The Ginger Orange


Thanks T!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I was amused by that thread for a hot minute until the phrase "who gon check me boo" was run into the ground.  Never have to hear that again.



..........................


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where are Ya'll at?
> 
> Don't say in that _Thread you don't want to see again Thread_


 
I'm getting ready to go to bed but today wash hair with Jasmine, that stuff last a long time I will get more of that. DC with Yes to carrot (got that at Ross $3.99).  Good Night!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here, T. Just relaxing. About to do my hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm here, T. Just relaxing. About to do my hair...



What are you using????


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to DC with some BFH, the Shea Mango mask.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am scared not to DC after the 2 step Che.  You don't DC at all after it?


i dont deep condition at all anyway lol. sometimes i will pre poo with protein and then shampoo but i dont deep condition. i usually leave conditioner on my hair for no more than 5 minutes. or just long enough to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to DC with some BFH, the Shea Mango mask.*



What about errthang else?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Box of Fermodyl 619 in the mail today.
> 
> 12 Pack.


i saw this aat my bss, or was it sallys? anyway im gonna pick me up maybe 3 vials next time i go. i might just add it to my spray bottle that i mist my hair with at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i saw this aat my bss, or was it sallys? anyway im gonna pick me up maybe 3 vials next time i go. *i might just add it to my spray bottle that i mist my hair with at night.*



That sounds really good!

I do think my it was really good for my hair when I was using it weekly.

I'm _fin'na_ start back on that right there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> What about errthang else?



I already have my hair slathered in oil. I'll wash with the Hydratherma SLS free cleanser, then use either the SSI Okra or Methi Step 1. Then, DC with the BFH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I already have my hair slathered in oil. I'll wash with the Hydratherma SLS free cleanser, then use either the SSI Okra or Methi Step 1. Then, DC with the BFH.*



That's what I was talmbout.

Imma Slather Mine Friday w/either Wheat Germ, Soybean or LouAna Coconut Oil. 

And then use BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

I had some oils that were almost done so I mixed them all up. I have Cocasta, JBCO, Kuukui, Hempseed, and that funky Dabur Amla in there. It's a great prepoo, though. I love the Amla but the smell gets to me sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I had some oils that were almost done so I mixed them all up. I have Cocasta, JBCO, Kuukui, Hempseed, and that funky Dabur Amla in there. It's a great prepoo, though. *I love the Amla but the smell gets to me sometimes.*



Me Too. I  it in my Henna. 

But I didn't repurchase it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

amla oil smells like a strong man lmao.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to DC with some BFH, the Shea Mango mask.


 
please tell us how u liked it 

So tonight Ive hennad - finished my last box of henna in the process (will restock in the new year,have a local indian store where I get it)

then I made the hibiscus tea - decided to just add it to my DC (just a regular cholesterol) along some some whipped shea butter 

then sat under the drier with a plastic cap for 30 mins while I got caught up on "the thread of the day" LOL

just finished twisting withgivanni LI under ecostyler for some hold

phew  Im ready for bed

nighty night ladies


----------



## Priss Pot

I ordered the 8oz Burnt Sugar Pomade the other day from Oyin....you know, cause I just had to have the matching scented pomade to go with my new Hair Dew  :hangs head in shame:


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> I ordered the 8oz Burnt Sugar Pomade the other day from Oyin....you know, cause I just had to have the matching scented pomade to go with my new Hair Dew  :hangs head in shame:


i think you will love the dew and bsp combop. shouldnt be too much difference from kbb milk and butter.

speaking of which, i used the kbb butter this morning on my puff for the first time in a long time. i love it. i have the peach smell and it smells . i think im gonna make this last since i will never purchase it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I ordered the 8oz Burnt Sugar Pomade the other day from Oyin....*you know, cause I just had to have the matching scented pomade to go with my new Hair Dew  :hangs head in shame:*



Priss....Girl.....

Ain't nothin' wrong with that!

_Shoot......I feel you_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies....

Last work day of 2010!  YAY! I can't wait for 5:00 to roll around. Just rubbed on some MT, will use a little Hydratherma on top.

Will try the Ginger Cleansing Cream tomorrow.

BJ's stuff should be here tomorrow or will ship tomorrow (I done forgot what she said now)

Oh Well..We're suppose to get another 2 inches of snow today. So, lemme get going.

Enjoy your day Ladies.

_*will try to remember my laptop so i can try to get all my keys working again*_


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies. I took the night off of work tonight so i don't go back until sunday. Not doing anything with my hair today. I should get my big doo doo in the mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Mornin ladies. I took the night off of work tonight so i don't go back until sunday.* Not doing anything with my hair today. I should get my big doo doo in the mail.



Hey Girl.  Really missed you last night.

Hopefully we'll catch up later!


----------



## La Colocha

Yes we will t, i started to get a migraine so i logged off early and my head has been hurting all night. Going to take a happy pill and relax for a bit. Have a good day.


----------



## Charz

This iPhone app is soooo weird!


----------



## SimJam

Im all waited out ... i want my stuff already 

I wish there was a BB app


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam said:


> Im all waited out ... i want my stuff already
> 
> I wish there was a BB app



What are you waiting on sj?


----------



## chebaby

im here packing an overnight bag. i have a feeling this winter will be not too different from last years winter. if i dont stay tonight i know i will stay some night  at least the pay was good but still. i guess i need to put a blanket in my car too. ya know, just in case 
last year i was stuck without a comb and that aint gonna happen this year lmao.


----------



## SimJam

La Colocha said:


> What are you waiting on sj?


 
I shipped all my BF purcahses and my BFH 3 for $20 to my sister in FL ... they are all there waiting on me (Im In Jamaica) 


 I was excited while I was buying and tracking them online.... before but now Im just   

6 days to go


----------



## natura87

I went to the doctors today, apparently my sister called and told them that if they didnt see me ASAP she would sue...and I guess it worked. Only problem is the only place that will take my insurance wants to make me wait a month for them...so $$ that would have been spent on clothes, bills, hair stuff... has to go towards buying new glasses ASAP. I had my eyes dialated and them anestheticzed so if my spelling is shotty you know why. My job still wants me to come in...and its supposed to snow tonight.

My hair is still in mini twists, I havent applied anything to my hair since monday. I might later on.I was going to do it llast night but I have had a migraine on and off since Monday so ...it can wait.


----------



## chebaby

girl if i couldnt see aint no way my job would make me come in. not if i had to drive and certainly not if i had to catch the metro. my glasses arnet even strong, i can see without them but even when i take them off  i get a strong headache.


----------



## chebaby

so i decided to take an almost empty kbb milk and lil better butter in my overnight bag. aint no way i was taking dew or sunshine. nope.

and i found a good way to use up anita grant cafe latte, i use it on the part of my puff thats slicked down and it makes it so soft and shiny. this will not ever be a repurchase. not worth the money or smell. now i gotta figure out how to use up the whipped butter and the sapote pomade.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> girl if i couldnt see aint no way my job would make me come in. not if i had to drive and certainly not if i had to catch the metro. my glasses arnet even strong, i can see without them but even when i take them off  i get a strong headache.



My vision is extremely bad..I'm going to have to call in becuase if something isnt an inch away from me I can't see a thing...and why the doctor dilated and anesthetized my eyes I do not know. It only makes what little I could see even worse.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> amla oil smells like a strong man lmao.


 

That's what I need in my life!!!


----------



## Ltown

Oh no we got more than 1-2 inches. Che don't want last year. I'm leaving work at 2:30 folks already left. I'm glad I live in Maryland, the Virginia highway always back up from reckless drivers and I 95 is the highway for North/South drivers always every weekend and before holidays.  I'm going to take my time, schools in MD closed this morning, DC always last to close schools.  What funny is anyone that don't live in DC always talking trash about DC drivers, no it's everyone who don't live in DC can't drive.  For those don't know this area is highly military and populate with folks driving through.  Oh well hope this don't stop mail! 

Be safe DMV and Bronze!


----------



## SimJam

natura87 said:


> My vision is extremely bad..I'm going to have to call in becuase if something isnt an inch away from me I can't see a thing...and why the doctor dilated and anesthetized my eyes I do not know. It only makes what little I could see even worse.


 
mine too.
I have to get my eyes dilated every year to check on my retinas.

do u have floaters? (little dark spots in your vision)

Its crazy I usually get someone to drop and pick me up when have to get that done .... aint no way I could get around unassisted

did u tell your job abt the procedure u just got? or maybe u could get your Dr to fax a medical note to explain why you cant come to work today.


----------



## SimJam

yes, we done crahed BFH website LOL

*"We're very sorry - the website is down for maintenance. Bear Fruit Hair"*


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> mine too.
> I have to get my eyes dilated every year to check on my retinas.
> 
> do u have floaters? (little dark spots in your vision)
> 
> Its crazy I usually get someone to drop and pick me up when have to get that done .... aint no way I could get around unassisted
> 
> did u tell your job abt the procedure u just got? or maybe u could get your Dr to fax a medical note to explain why you cant come to work today.



Floaters and flashes. I told them, the secretary did sound upset but I literally cant see anything if it isnt directly in my face. So, if they have a problem, they re just going to have to have a problem. I am not going to put myself or anyone else in danger for a few hours. I am on Day 4 of this and I hate it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I despise the snow.  I love to look at it.  But to think that something that has no weight to it when it falls in massive amounts (or even just barely coating the highway) it causes all types of mayhem.  Jerze folx ackin like it don't snow here every year.

My lotion crafters order that I placed this morning already shipped.  Will get here on the 23rd.

Still have to place my WSP order and I'm done until April if not longer.


----------



## robot.

SimJam said:


> mine too.
> I have to get my eyes dilated every year to check on my retinas.
> 
> *do u have floaters? (little dark spots in your vision)
> *
> Its crazy I usually get someone to drop and pick me up when have to get that done .... aint no way I could get around unassisted
> 
> did u tell your job abt the procedure u just got? or maybe u could get your Dr to fax a medical note to explain why you cant come to work today.



I didn't know there was a word for this! And they move when you move your eyes? They got annoying earlier this year - I wanted to see if there was a way I can get my eyes cleaned to wash them out. 

Was that a foolish idea?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, for wash day tomorrow i will 

cowash- suave
con/det/dc- suave
braid with- dew, seal with kbn mango butter, and use homemade spritz on my scalp.

I still have a headache, it sucks taking the night off and being sick. Can't really enjoy it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hope you feel better La.  Try to enjoy your night as best you can.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Oh no we got more than 1-2 inches. Che don't want last year. I'm leaving work at 2:30 folks already left. I'm glad I live in Maryland, the Virginia highway always back up from reckless drivers and I 95 is the highway for North/South drivers always every weekend and before holidays.  I'm going to take my time, schools in MD closed this morning, DC always last to close schools.  What funny is anyone that don't live in DC always talking trash about DC drivers, no it's everyone who don't live in DC can't drive.  For those don't know this area is highly military and populate with folks driving through.  Oh well hope this don't stop mail!
> 
> Be safe DMV and Bronze!


i used to hate waking up in the morning waiting for the news to say school was out. i knew DC schools wasnt going to be out, it was just wishful thinking they dont care nothing about DC kids going to school on the metro. we had to stand at the bus stop for an hour in the snow and no one cared.
the roads are pretty bad but now that im at work if the next crew dont show up i dont really care cause i need the overtime . i got a new camera i want and it aint gon buy itself


----------



## chebaby

La, i hope you feel better. 

i have my hair in a puff i slept in. all i did was smooth the front back with anita grant cafe latte and stinky sapote pomade. oh and i scrunched in a little dew on my ends. its cold as heck but my hair feels great.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies, im hoping it goes away soon. I might have to break out the big dawg then i will be two sheets to the wind lmao.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I placed my WSP order.  I don't know why I was hesitating...I knew I wasn't getting more than what was in my cart.  

I'm all buttered and oiled up for the winter.  If I need to restock oils I can do it locally except for WGO (unless they have it at Whole Foods).

My Oyin should get here today....I'm mad cause I just left there and I'm not going back in this snow.  I saw at least 2 accidents already.


----------



## SimJam

robot. said:


> I didn't know there was a word for this! *And they move when you move your eyes?* They got annoying earlier this year - I wanted to see if there was a way I can get my eyes cleaned to wash them out.
> 
> Was that a foolish idea?


 



Yes there is a name for them LOL and no u cant wash them out LOLOL

But on a serious note … it can be serious, as they are a precursor to retinal detachment … which can lead to blindness

*natura *hope u feel better soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, im hoping it goes away soon. *I might have to break out the big dawg then i will be two sheets to the wind lmao.*



Girl. Gone and Do What You Need to Do to Knock That Out!:gunner7: 

Feel Better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! 

Well, the IT Guys couldn't help.erplexed  

Looks Like Imma hafta' replace the Keyboard on my Laptop.  

I already ordered the part. 

3 IT Guys jammed in my office and none of them could get it to work. So, I'm still limited in 'keys'.

Anyway, I thought about Baggying tonight in Coconut Oil, but wanna run to the Grocery in the a.m. (I still may just slap the Wig on top of the Plastic Cap & Go.

I got 2 BFH Orders today.

But I'm still waiting on ButtersnBars?


----------



## Charz

How do I check messages on this damn app!

Oh and ltown thanks! It's a 3day old rollerset.


----------



## chebaby

hey T. sorry they couldnt fix it. 

this girl at work wants to buy morrocan(sp?) oil from me. the serum. i told her i would give it to her but she wants to pay for it so hey, ill let her lmao.


----------



## chebaby

kbb is coming soon to the local store. along with komaza and hairveda. and they now have blended beauty which i never hear anyone mention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T. sorry they couldnt fix it.
> 
> this girl at work wants to buy morrocan(sp?) oil from me. the serum. i told her i would give it to her *but she wants to pay for it so hey, ill let her lmao.*



Yeah Girl.  They couldn't and it took 3 of them to look at it.

Yeah, gone & let her pay.

.......................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl.  They couldn't and it took 3 of them to look at it.
> 
> Yeah, gone & let her pay.
> 
> .......................


since she insisted on paying i was like "that'll be $20" thats my lunch for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just slathered on some Coconut Oil and Put on a Plastic Cap.  

I will try to sleep with all the Crunchin' tonighterplexed and co-cleanse it out in the a.m. after I get back from the Grocery.

I hate sleeping in 'stuff' but Imma try to start using Oils in my weekly regimen until about March or so.  

So, I need to get in the 'habit' but will mostly do HOTs tho' with my Mastex Heat Cap.

The Mozeke Oil says you can use it under Steamer on dry hair, so I will pull that one out this Winter too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I picked up some Coffee at my Little Coffee Shop for my time off.  (My Holiday Tradition while I'm off this time of Year)

They were out of Highlander Grog (which I wanted some of) but I got:

1/3 Pound of Sugar Baby
1/3 Pound of Buckeyes
1/3 Pound of Sleighride *their Christmas Coffee which is Cinnamon and Something else*

Looking forward to drinking a Cup and Looking out at the Snow for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of mozeke there are more than a few people "talking" about her customer service and products on the other forum. some are saying that they got scalp burns from her, received old products ect....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *speaking of mozeke there are more than a few people "talking" about her customer service and products on the other forum. some are saying that they got scalp burns from her, received old products ect....*



....................

I keep looking _suspciously side-eyed_ at that 16 ounce Jar of A. Cream in the Fridge

She tripped me out on BF and wanted to sell me that product at full price!


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> speaking of mozeke there are more than a few people "talking" about her customer service and products on the other forum. some are saying that they got scalp burns from her, received old products ect....



 Are you kidding me? Scalp burns!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Coconut Oil is drippin' 

Maybe I'll just gone and do my Hair now.  I ain't gone be able to sleep in this.

Lemme pull out my heat-cap. 

Since I ain't got to get up early, I might as well gone & do it tonight.

Heat Cap plugged in and on.


----------



## robot.

i must have the nox twilight polishes! i pray they don't sell out before i get some monies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> i must have the nox twilight polishes!* i pray they don't sell out before i get some monies*



I Hope they don't either Ro!


----------



## robot.

girl, they are half off too!  they are gorgeous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> girl, they are half off too!  they are gorgeous!



How much are they and what are you looking at getting? 

And how many?


----------



## robot.

they're $3.50 and i have five in my cart now.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Are you kidding me? Scalp burns!!!


when she first came out a few people had bad reactions. everyone just chalked it up to allergic reactions and continued to purchase. but now it seems more people had the reactions. at first i thought it was just the deep conditioner, which i used, loved, and didnt have a bad reaction, and didnt repurchase, but now it seems like its more of the products.


----------



## robot.

oh no!

not mozeke again.  it really sucks that people aren't getting the experience i did. 2-3 day shipping, products last forever, work great. it really makes me sad. 

so long as she don't curse nobody out, hopefully she can come back from all this. i hope she's on the boards, reading these posts so she can adjust her business accordingly.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I still have this pre-poo in my head.  Thinking I'll cowash in the sink then run a bath and sit with the DC on.  I have some bath salts I've never used that smell soothing. 

Drove all the way back to my GP's house and no package....how they gonna say out for delivery and its not here yet.  I got the pot so I'm going to make baked mac n cheese tonight for the sorority holiday party.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BnB should be here tomorrow. Going to co-cleanse this Coconut Oil out.

BRB


----------



## mkd

Is BFH back up, I need to place my order.  

Vonnie, whole foods does sell WGO.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> when she first came out a few people had bad reactions. everyone just chalked it up to allergic reactions and continued to purchase. but now it seems more people had the reactions. at first i thought it was just the deep conditioner, which i used, loved, and didnt have a bad reaction, and didnt repurchase, but now it seems like its more of the products.



LOL at you saying "the other forum." Yea, people started saying it maybe burned their scalp b/c there was too much preservative in the product. My Whipped Avocado Cream turned brown, but she sent me another jar and that one seems fine. My Cupuacu Holding Butter has turned grey...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey mk & others.......

I used the Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner and WOW! I think I'm in

It has a _'creamy lather'_ if that makes sense and not a_ 'sudsy lather_' like Shampoo.

Pleasant Smelling and uber Moisturizing.  Really glad I bought the other two now.

Will compare at some point to "As I Am Naturally's" Coconut Cleanse Co-Wash


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I don't think I will be ordering from mozeke.  I will be livid if my scalp gets burned and I am pretty sure she doesn't have insurance to cover my lawsuit.  I know we take that chance with any small handmade but I can't fool with products that people said have caused them injury.  Like La said, I use my hair products on my children and I will go absolutely postal if something burned them.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey mk & others.......
> 
> I used the Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner and WOW! I think I'm in
> 
> It has a _'creamy lather'_ if that makes sense and not a_ 'sudsy lather_' like Shampoo.
> 
> Pleasant Smelling and uber Moisturizing.  Really glad I bought the other two now.
> 
> Will compare at some point to "As I Am Naturally's" Coconut Cleanse Co-Wash


Thanks for the review T, it sounds great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> LOL at you saying "the other forum." Yea, people started saying it *maybe burned their scalp b/c there was too much preservative in the product.* *My Whipped Avocado Cream turned brown,* but she sent me another jar and that one seems fine.* My Cupuacu Holding Butter has turned grey..*.



I think that's what happened to me with that nbdcosmetics Sunshine [email protected] bolded.  

That Stuff To' Scalp Up!:heated: 

But I'm using something else from her which is fine.erplexed

@2nd bolded...That's Funny, cuz my A. Cream turned Grey!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, made it home there is alot of accident on the road. Che hope you don't have to stay at work.  T, you must be owner at your job you always off on vacation off for 2 weeks? I could not sit around at home for that long and not go any where. 

No BFH, today 

I'm chilling catching up on crocheting and watching snapped, love that show the things and reason women come up with to take a man out


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, feeling a bit better not 100 though. Im so glad i don't have to work tonight and next week will be short.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> LOL at you saying "the other forum." Yea, people started saying it maybe burned their scalp b/c there was too much preservative in the product. My Whipped Avocado Cream turned brown, but she sent me another jar and that one seems fine. My Cupuacu Holding Butter has turned grey...


lmao i didnt know if i should say the forum name or not lol.

anyway i had the mango, avocado and coconut ilk from her and one of my products(dont remember which one) came to me purple and slowly turned grey. and the other turned brown. i threw them both away


----------



## chebaby

i didnt know too much preservative could cause burns. thats why everyone needs to do research before they start companies. 
i just threw away my safi curl clouds today. the smell makes me sick(smells like too sweet syrup) and the texture was nothing like the picture showed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, you must be owner at your job you always off on vacation off for 2 weeks? I could not sit around at home for that long and not go any where. [/B]*


*

Girl, Pleeeeze I can't wait to sit around with nothing to do.

We get 2 days off for Christmas and 2 off for NYears so, it just works out that way. 

So, I'm not using that many actual days at all.*


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, feeling a bit better not 100 though. Im so glad i don't have to work tonight and next week will be short.


 
La, sorry you don't feel well! Get some rest!


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> lmao i didnt know if i should say the forum name or not lol.
> 
> anyway i had the mango, avocado and coconut ilk from her and one of my products(dont remember which one) came to me purple and slowly turned grey. and the other turned brown. i threw them both away



Yea the only thing I got from her that I haven't had an issue with was the oil (but that stuff STANKS). I really wanted to like her stuff too. She's really nice.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lmao i didnt know if i should say the forum name or not lol.
> 
> anyway i had the mango, avocado and coconut ilk from her and one of my products(dont remember which one) came to me purple and slowly turned grey. and the other turned brown. i threw them both away



Those products had to be already old, yuck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Yea the only thing I got from her that I haven't had an issue with was the *oil (but that stuff STANKS)*. I really wanted to like her stuff too. She's really nice.



Girl.....  Don't tell me that. 

Lemme go to my Stash and pull that sucka' out and start tryna' use it up on these HOTs


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....  Don't tell me that.
> 
> Lemme go to my Stash and pull that sucka' out and start tryna' use it up on these HOTs



Well I HATE HATE HATE strong herbally smells...so...yea...


----------



## Day36

see, i shoulda knooooown Mozeke was up to something when it didnt work for me.  I know not all heads are the same, but, my hair really doesnt complain about anything. And, Mozeke made my tresses sooooo dull. I had to fight so much frizz. Bleh! 

Oh, heeey ladies 
Dont mind me, just a little grumpy. Im sick during finals. :/ Ive been lurking, and havent used up anything...havent bought anything either. My stash is a joke right now, and I may just keep it like that. I have maybe like 4 condish, a good amount of oils. a shea butter mix i made, have yet to open my wsp buttas, and some baby food. Im good. lol.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> when she first came out a few people had bad reactions. everyone just chalked it up to allergic reactions and continued to purchase. but now it seems more people had the reactions. at first i thought it was just the deep conditioner, which i used, loved, and didnt have a bad reaction, and didnt repurchase, but now it seems like its more of the products.



I've always wanted to try that too. Now I dont now.


----------



## bronzebomb

Got my BFH today!  The Desert Drench and Pistachio :Woot:  thanks T!

I like Mozeke's Protein masque and the Babassu twisting cream...lawd please don't let me have a reaction.  I need 6 more inches!!!!


----------



## mkd

Day36 said:


> see, i shoulda knooooown Mozeke was up to something when it didnt work for me.  I know not all heads are the same, but, my hair really doesnt complain about anything. And, Mozeke made my tresses sooooo dull. I had to fight so much frizz. Bleh!
> 
> Oh, heeey ladies
> Dont mind me, just a little grumpy. Im sick during finals. :/ Ive been lurking, and havent used up anything...havent bought anything either. My stash is a joke right now, and I may just keep it like that. I have maybe like 4 condish, a good amount of oils. a shea butter mix i made, have yet to open my wsp buttas, and some baby food. Im good. lol.


Feel better Day!  Half way through the first year, the hard part.


----------



## mkd

Does BFH have paypal as an option?  I just tried to check out and I don't see the option.


----------



## mkd

Never mind, I figured out how to pay through paypal!


----------



## Day36

mkd said:


> Feel better Day!  Half way through the first year, the hard part.



thank you boo! you did warn me though. I was going to message you once all of this madness is finished. maaan, i gotta tell you about some of my classes and the like.


----------



## mkd

Day36 said:


> thank you boo! you did warn me though. I was going to message you once all of this madness is finished. maaan, i gotta tell you about some of my classes and the like.


Message me any time hon  I am telling your girl, I didn't have a positive thing to say about law school until about 3 years after I graduated.  Its cool now, I appreciate and am thankful that I had the opportunity to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Got my BFH today!  The Desert Drench and Pistachio :Woot:  thanks T!*



So You Bought those 2 Uh???

Please lemme know how that Desert Drench is

Although I might be using some tonight if my Alba isn't enough after I cut it open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BFH Cleansing Conditioner gets :notworthy From Me.

Used up: Nexxus Keraphix *back-ups*.

But next Wash Day will rotate SSI Okra & Roux Mendex for my Reconstructors.

Will start with the SSI Okra I got from Ltown *thanks again*


----------



## mkd

Is the desert drench a leave in?  I didn't even look at the leave ins when I ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Is the desert drench a leave in?  I didn't even look at the leave ins when I ordered.*



Yeah. 

And then there's a DD w/Castor Oil Deep Conditioner.

_*oh...so the site is back up uh?*_


----------



## mkd

yep, its back up T


----------



## chebaby

im really laid back with my hair now. im not going to worry about keeping it protected for growth. if i wanna wear my hair out imma wear it out. im not gonna cry over ssk and im not going to cut my hair every time i see a split. and i aint gonna deep condition either, unless its protein.
i wanna focus on more styles though. i need to step my game up from just twists and puffs lmao.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sitting here under the heat cap with a DC mix of BB(used up-2 back ups), A&S(used up-no repurchase), Coconut milk, Yogurt, PC, and some MT(hanging on for dear life).  I liked the texture, nice and smooth and was still thick.

I also used up a Moist Pro (1 back up).

I liked the Shea Moisture- Moisture Retention Poo. My hair felt clean but not stripped.

I still have to cook and put clothes away in addition to finishing my hair.  Long night ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did manage to use up the Alba Botanicals after cutting open the Tube. 

There was no need to open the BFH Desert Drench. 

Next Wash Day I will go back to Christine Gant's Detangling Hair Milk and will also use Njoi's Moisturizing Hair Milk Spritz along with the C.G.  

Will use this combo until both are used up. May repurchase the Njoi tho' at some point I like Njoi's Spritz's.  

C.G. Detangling Hair Milk will not be a repurchase.  

After that, will start using Komaza Calfia L-I. 

Getting ready to go into 2011 Use It Up Mode.

_*i'm serious*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> im really laid back with my hair now. im not going to worry about keeping it protected for growth. if i wanna wear my hair out imma wear it out. im not gonna cry over ssk and im not going to cut my hair every time i see a split. and i aint gonna deep condition either, unless its protein.
> *i wanna focus on more styles though. i need to step my game up from just twists and puffs lmao*.



I wanna start doing this as well.  My only problem is that I don't have time to do my hair everyday.  I need some styles that will last for 2-3 days and are conservative enough for the work place.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- ITA.  Time to see how all the things in the pretty bottles really work.

I had to rearrange my closet again.  Made some room for BFH.  All the MHC is in the fridge with Mozeke.  Going to open the Gallon of WDT and the CG Babassou DC.

My biggest issue is tsill leave-ins.  They stick around forever.  I've been working on only using 2-3 at a time but I don't moisture often enough to really put a dent in them during the fall/winter.  I'm usually buttered up.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I wanna start doing this as well.  My only problem is that I don't have time to do my hair everyday.  I need some styles that will last for 2-3 days and are conservative enough for the work place.


i noticed that with the hair zing it takes like 3 minutes to do a beautiful style.


----------



## SimJam

OK just organized my produts I intend to use up in an over the door shoe rack thing ... cant remember where I saw someone suggest that !

everything is out in the open for me to use

woohooo


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che-  Your talking about the hair zing that is 2 combs with some beading connecting them?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did manage to use up the Alba Botanicals after cutting open the Tube.
> 
> There was no need to open the BFH Desert Drench.
> 
> Next Wash Day I will go back to Christine Gant's Detangling Hair Milk and will also use Njoi's Moisturizing Hair Milk Spritz along with the C.G.
> 
> Will use this combo until both are used up. May repurchase the Njoi tho' at some point I like Njoi's Spritz's.
> 
> C.G. Detangling Hair Milk will not be a repurchase.
> 
> After that, will start using Komaza Calfia L-I.
> 
> Getting ready to go into 2011 Use It Up Mode.
> 
> _*i'm serious*_



  use it up mode?!!!!  I hope I can do this.  I am optimistic.  

I did a quick check and my mozeke had mold in it. I need to using the FIFO method!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T- ITA.  Time to see how all the things in the pretty bottles really work.
> 
> I had to rearrange my closet again.  Made some room for BFH.  All the MHC is in the fridge with Mozeke.  Going to open the Gallon of WDT and the CG Babassou DC.
> 
> My biggest issue is tsill leave-ins.  They stick around forever.  I've been working on only using 2-3 at a time but I don't moisture often enough to really put a dent in them during the fall/winter.  I'm usually buttered up.*



Excellent Post!

I did find that the Ginger Orange is super thick & was a little hard to get out of the Bottle. but couldn't determine if it was because it had been in the Fridge.  Great Product tho'. Both Cleansing & Moisturizing.

Currently in My Fridge:
5 Jars of Sitrinillah
2 ButternBars Clay Hair Masque
MHC
BFH

I may relocate all of it out to the Stash since it's Cold. 

I won't buy anymore L-I's either.  I'm not really impressed with C.G. Detangling Hair Milk at all.  I'm half-way through a 16 ounce bottle. 

Currently I think AG Fast Food, Alba and Salerm are the Best L-I's for me.  At some point, I may try SSI Coco Cream.  Anxious to try Desert Drench.

And when I say L-I, I mean what I put on before I dry.  Not a Daily Moisturizer like a Hair Lotion, Hair Cream or Hair Milk or a Spritz.  

I mean a product Specifically Designed as a L-I.

Oh Yeah, I also 'prefer' a Cream or a Butter this time of year too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> * use it up mode?!!!!  I hope I can do this.  I am optimistic.
> 
> I did a quick check and my mozeke had mold in it. I need to using the FIFO method!*



Yeah, after all these Discounts & wannabe Sales are ALL said & done.....I will be in Gear to use up stuff. 

Going Hard on the Use Up Tip.

I will strictly be focused on that until Spring.

Come On Bronze we can do this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> OK just organized my produts I intend to use up in *an over the door shoe rack thing ... cant remember where I saw someone suggest that !
> *
> everything is out in the open for me to use
> 
> woohooo



Uh......You Saw It in This Thead

Beauty Addict Suggested it!


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Che- Your talking about the hair zing that is 2 combs with some beading connecting them?


 
I like them too there is two names ez comb or hair zings. I used them to enhance my buns. I ask about these the other day, on ebay you can get them with beads, butterfly etc. 


HairZing Double Comb Hair Accessories


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I just woke up from a nap. I feel like I'm coming down with something. 
I used up a bottle of JBCO and an Njoi Healthy Hair Butta. Next wash, I will use up an SSI Okra. 

mkd, I found that Giovanni!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I just woke up from a nap. I feel like I'm coming down with something.
> I used up a bottle of JBCO and an Njoi Healthy Hair Butta. Next wash, I will use up an SSI Okra.
> 
> mkd, I found that Giovanni!


Hey Brownie! Thanks again!!!

My hair was looking quite hideous because it has been raining all day here.  I co washed with Giovanni smooth as silk, its nice.  And then I used CJ coco creme light.  I am over twist outs, I am going back to wash and go's for a minute.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh......You Saw It in This Thead
> 
> Beauty Addict Suggested it!


 


well its very useful 



and I may just stickup a note with the stuff I have on my bottom shelf of the fridge so I remember whats there too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *well its very useful*
> 
> 
> 
> *and I may just stickup a note with the stuff I have on my bottom shelf of the fridge so I remember whats there too*



I'm glad you Ladies can use that.  

I still ain't tryna' tear my door off the Hinges tryna' hang up No Products.

It definitely was a good-tip tho' to be able to get to stuff right away.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'll start on MHC and Mozeke in January since all of it will be in and I keep it all in the same place.  That will help me organize and use up at once.  

A note in my closet probably will help as well.

I hated my shoe rack on my door.  It was great for organizing but it never stayed up the right way.  I always had to rig it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Imma just keep knockin' 'em down and put a dent in them by Spring.


----------



## Brownie518

T, are we doing a January No Buy?????


----------



## La Colocha

Hey everyone, t you still up? hanging out. Just got up and im going to lay back down in a while.


----------



## La Colocha

Oh i come up in here and everybody leaves, ok i see how yall are.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, where did everyone go???


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Oh i come up in here and everybody leaves, ok i see how yall are.



You are not alone. I am here with you.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, where did everyone go???



I drove them away lmao. I know t was probably ready to crash anyway. Browine are you doing a no buy next year? I joined charz challenge until april.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> You are not alone. I am here with you.



Hey natura.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I finally had the spirit of cooking in me and made some mac n cheese and some ramen noodles.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Hey natura.



Hello. I took a nap earlier so I am wide awake.


----------



## La Colocha

Im awake too but im going to try and lay back down. I have some running to do early in the morning. All you bf users are going to hell, lmao. Got me looking at the site. I will not buy, i will be strong.


----------



## Brownie518

La, I was thinking T and I need to at least do a No Buy for January...at least. 

I am really liking th BFH stuff.....


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I finally had the spirit of cooking in me and made some mac n cheese and some ramen noodles.


 The breakfast of champions.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning , off today which is good since it snowed yesterday and roads are bad. Today is free shipping day with a lot of retailers: 

Free Shipping Day Offers - Free Shipping Friday

got to email BFH for shipping status, see if I got to wait 2 weeks no more for me. When you get my money I want my stuff!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good Morning , off today which is good since it snowed yesterday and roads are bad. Today is free shipping day with a lot of retailers:
> 
> Free Shipping Day Offers - Free Shipping Friday
> 
> got to email BFH for shipping status, see if I got to wait 2 weeks no more for me. When you get my money I want my stuff!



Thanks L i forgot about this, i wanted to try some stuff from here Covered Strawberries | Chocolate Gifts - Shari's Berries  but im wondering if the food will look like that by the time it gets to me.


----------



## La Colocha

I need to move, i am so sick of this snow, we have another storm front coming in sunday and monday.. I will start my hair later on today.


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> i didnt know too much preservative could cause burns. thats why everyone needs to do research before they start companies.
> i just threw away my safi curl clouds today. the smell makes me sick(smells like too sweet syrup) and the texture was nothing like the picture showed.


Do you know what preservative she is using? There are strict guidelines in the UK and other countries as to what percentages should be added to products. Some preservatives must be no more than 0.2% of the total product.  

It is concerning as people have reported mold so there is not enough preservatives in some and it appears to be too much in others. There is no consistency at all, she should be using exact measurements each time to ensure there is no variation from batch to batch.

Someone told me that if a product is not adequate preserved, it could cause serious health problems and you could even end up in hospital. These small companies really need to do their research first

Quite a few people have reported mold in various product lines. It is only a matter of time before someone sues one of these small companies 



IDareT'sHair said:


> ....................
> 
> I keep looking _suspciously side-eyed_ at that 16 ounce Jar of A. Cream in the Fridge
> 
> She tripped me out on BF and wanted to sell me that product at full price!


I would recommend doing a test patch before you use it. It is recommended to test new products on your inner elbow and leave it for 24 hours before you use it to see if a reaction develops. I never test myself but I might start doing this myself if I order anything new


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Thanks L i forgot about this, i wanted to try some stuff from here Covered Strawberries | Chocolate Gifts - Shari's Berries  but im wondering if the food will look like that by the time it gets to me.


These look amazing


----------



## Charz

Anyone buying from Carol's daugher? 

I got two body scrubs and 3 body oils. Of course I did two separate orders.

Carolsdaughter is offering 40% off + free shipping when using coupon code Save40. If your order is over $50, apply coupon code PROMO10Off50 for an additional $10 off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Anyone buying from Carol's daugher?*
> 
> I got two body scrubs and 3 body oils. Of course I did two separate orders.
> 
> Carolsdaughter is offering 40% off + free shipping when using coupon code Save40. If your order is over $50, apply coupon code PROMO10Off50 for an additional $10 off.



I bought a 3 Shower Gel Package a coupla' weeks ago from HSN.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought a 3 Shower Gel Package a coupla' weeks ago from HSN.




Did you like it? If you apply both codes initially with 50 bucks worth of stuff in ur cart you can take out products until the amount BEFORE the discount is 50 bucks and it still will let you apply the code. So on a 30 buck after te discount order it still let me use the 10 off code in addition to the 40% off. Hehe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, are we doing a January No Buy?????*





Who????

...................



Brownie518 said:


> La, *I was thinking T and I *need to at least do a No Buy for January...at least.



Who Dis Talmbout?.......

She must be Drunk!

..................


----------



## SimJam

^^^^^^
LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, Up! Making Coffee.

Too Cold although I should be at the Grocery.  Will try to go out lata'.

Just rubbed on MT/Hydratherma Lotion. Will use this Combo again this week and will switch to something else next week.

2 weeks on 2 weeks off of MT is all I can do.  It makes my scalp 'tender' _sometimes_ if I try to use it longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *All you bf users are going to hell, lmao. Got me looking at the site. I will not buy, i will be strong.*



:heated: Girl, You betta' gone & get 1-2 before the Sale ends:mob:


......... Gone Girl.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Anyone buying from Carol's daugher?
> 
> I got two body scrubs and 3 body oils. Of course I did two separate orders.
> 
> Carolsdaughter is offering 40% off + free shipping when using coupon code Save40. If your order is over $50, apply coupon code PROMO10Off50 for an additional $10 off.


 
Thanks!  I'm off to order something now!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Who????
> 
> ...................
> 
> 
> 
> Who Dis Talmbout?.......
> 
> She must be Drunk!
> 
> ..................


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> :heated: Girl, You betta' gone & get 1-2 before the Sale ends:mob:
> 
> 
> ......... Gone Girl.


 
I thought you were going to use it up...before you purchased more...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I thought you were going to use it up...before you purchased more...*



I said I will be using up stuff. (I don't recall mentioning not buying anything).

Anyway, I'm messin' w/Brownie for tryna' put me up in her post like dat'


----------



## bronzebomb

La Colocha said:


> Thanks L i forgot about this, i wanted to try some stuff from here Covered Strawberries | Chocolate Gifts - Shari's Berries but im wondering if the food will look like that by the time it gets to me.


 

I have coupons for Shari's Berries.  They are better than Godiva!

Use Coupon Code B23A to save $10
Use Coupon Code B23P to save 20%

Good only on items over $29.99 Expires 6/30/2011


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I said I will be using up stuff. (I don't recall mentioning not buying anything).
> 
> Anyway, I'm messin' w/Brownie for tryna' put me up in her post like dat'


 

  Girl, I'm messing with you.  I know you are not on the "Strike"  
I'm still trying to purchase more stuff.  how is the ASIAN stuff?  What should i get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Girl, I'm messing with you.  I know you are not on the "Strike"
> I'm still trying to purchase more stuff.  *how is the ASIAN stuff?  What should i get?*



You need: The Coconut Co-Wash, The Double Butter, the Hair Milk and/or the L-I.

I want that Hydration Elation but it's not out yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found about 1/4 Bottle of CD Lisa's Hair Exlir in my Stash. 

Will use this up in my HOTs. Imma Go Hard in January doing weekly HOTs so I can get rid of some of these oils.

I got a Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides that I will be using too. 

HOTs are so on in January!

Will finish out 2010 with HOTs.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Anyone buying from Carol's daugher?
> 
> I got two body scrubs and 3 body oils. Of course I did two separate orders.
> 
> Carolsdaughter is offering 40% off + free shipping when using coupon code Save40. If your order is over $50, apply coupon code PROMO10Off50 for an additional $10 off.



I like her body oils, shower gel and ecstacy perfume. I did like the shea souflee but i only had it a few months and it went bad on me.


IDareT'sHair said:


> :heated: Girl, You betta' gone & get 1-2 before the Sale ends:mob:
> 
> 
> ......... Gone Girl.



I am not going to hell * says a hail mary while touching rosary beads*.



bronzebomb said:


> I have coupons for Shari's Berries.  They are better than Godiva!
> 
> Use Coupon Code B23A to save $10
> Use Coupon Code B23P to save 20%
> 
> Good only on items over $29.99 Expires 6/30/2011



Oh thanks bb, i first heard about her on that stankin rush limbaugh show, then i saw other reviews for her stuff, its looks good.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies, Up! Making Coffee.
> 
> Too Cold although I should be at the Grocery.  Will try to go out lata'.
> 
> Just rubbed on MT/Hydratherma Lotion. Will use this Combo again this week and will switch to something else next week.
> 
> 2 weeks on 2 weeks off of MT is all I can do.  It makes my scalp 'tender' _sometimes_ if I try to use it longer.



My groceries are still in the trunk, f them groceries its too cold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am not going to hell * says a hail mary while touching rosary beads*.*



Chile....You Got Da' _Code_: Gone & Get Down.:fallenang


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *My groceries are still in the trunk, f them groceries its too cold out*.



Girl....I'm still sitting here in my Drawls....*TMI*

I Ain't thought about dat' sto' no mo'

...........

I'll go in a minute


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....I'm still sitting here in my Drawls....*TMI*
> 
> I Ain't thought about dat' sto' no mo'
> 
> ...........
> 
> I'll go in a minute



Lmao , girl you better go stock up before people get off work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao , *girl you better go stock up before people get off work.*



IK that. 

You know I'll be the 1st one Holla'ing about 8:00 tonight: I'm Hungry!

............


----------



## La Colocha

Somebody please come get this stuff out my car.I don't want to go back outside. Dh isn't off until 5. I need 2 husbands ( can a woman do that) One to stay home and one to go to work.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK that.
> 
> You know I'll be the 1st one Holla'ing about 8:00 tonight: I'm Hungry!
> 
> ............



You better eat that bear fruit lmao, crack open a jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Somebody please come get this stuff out my car.I don't want to go back outside*. Dh isn't off until 5. I need 2 husbands ( can a woman do that) One to stay home and one to go to work.



Girl, You betta' let that stuff stay out there in the _Trunkerator_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

You 2 are silly.  I understand how both you feel.  We got a spit of snow yesterday folx ackin foolish on the roads and buying groceries like the world ending.

I stack everything by the door and keep running out the door to get it without really having to go outside.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You betta' let that stuff stay out there in the _Trunkerator_



Yeah they can stay out there until i go pick up dd, then she can help.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm getting ready to head to bed.  Have to go in for this one night.  Throwing a wrench into my weekend.

Finished a set of twists this morning.  I ended up keeping the DC in overnight since I fell asleep. 

I used Aloeba (still hanging on), sample of Coconut Kokum Milk (had to cut the bottle in half), and some Almond Glaze (just trying to use it up).

Will keep these in until Monday.  Wear a twist out then wash on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You 2 are silly.  I understand how both you feel.  *We got a spit of snow yesterday* folx ackin foolish on the roads and buying groceries like the world ending.
> 
> I stack everything by the door and keep running out the door to get it without really having to go outside.



Girl, Snow Here ERRRWHERE!



La Colocha said:


> Yeah they can stay out there *until i go pick up dd, then she can help*.



...........

Stop messin' with that Baby


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Snow Here ERRRWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> Stop messin' with that Baby



. I wash washing clothes and frying chicken (lmao) at dd's age. She lucky im new school and don't make her go shovel the snow.


----------



## La Colocha

Night vonnie, get some rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> . *I wash washing clothes and frying chicken (lmao) at dd's age.* She lucky im new school and don't make her go shovel the snow.



Hmp. 

She is Lucky you Ain't Flashbackin'..........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> She is Lucky you Ain't Flashbackin'..........



She'll be alright , ill leave her alone.

My parents were old school and my daddy was a marine, lawd i had no hope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> She'll be alright , ill leave her alone.
> 
> My parents were old school and *my daddy was a marine, lawd i had no hope*.



.................

Girl....Shol' didn't.


----------



## bronzebomb

Just picked up my Mega-Tek from the Post Office and then I purchased Sweet Almond Oil.  Can the Almond Oil be used for a HOT?


----------



## Brownie518

La, did you get the Shealoe conditioner from KBN???


----------



## Brownie518

I'm stuffy, cold, and in no mood. SO is about to go get me some Henny, see if it will help 'clear up my sinuses.' 
I'm bored, too. Did anyone see The Town?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who????
> 
> ...................
> 
> 
> 
> Who Dis Talmbout?.......
> 
> She must be Drunk!
> 
> ..................


----------



## mkd

I want to place another BFH order.  I guess I should wait until my first order comes to see if I like it first.


----------



## EllePixie

I need for Donna Marie to restock the Gelly NOW! I want it...


----------



## Brownie518

^^I need to send her (and BJ ) an email, see where my stuff is.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, did you get the Shealoe conditioner from KBN???



No i just got 2 of the hair and body butters. The only other thing that i want to try is the foam wash.



Brownie518 said:


> I'm stuffy, cold, and in no mood. SO is about to go get me some Henny, see if it will help 'clear up my sinuses.'
> I'm bored, too. Did anyone see The Town?



I wish i had some henny, i think i got a corner of grand marnier left. Hope you feel better.


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> Just picked up my Mega-Tek from the Post Office and then I purchased Sweet Almond Oil.  Can the Almond Oil be used for a HOT?



Im sure it can, it has moisturizing benefits for hair and skin.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> No i just got 2 of the hair and body butters. The only other thing that i want to try is the foam wash.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i had some henny, i think i got a corner of grand marnier left. Hope you feel better.



I wish I had known. I was gonna order the condish yesterday and I would have gotten either of the washes free but I hesitated. It doesn't look like they are offering it today. 

That Henny will warm me up right nice.  Thanks, La.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I wish I had known. I was gonna order the condish yesterday and I would have gotten either of the washes free but I hesitated. It doesn't look like they are offering it today.
> 
> That Henny will warm me up right nice.  Thanks, La.



You know what, i saw that special a few days ago and thought about it. Then i looked again today and it was gone. I didn't know if anyone here would be interested so i didn't post it. Sorry ms.b


----------



## Brownie518

Nah, I would have just given you the wash. I kept going back to the site all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls, Just got back from the Grocery 

hmp. $48.00 later and I didn't get much.

Anyway, Thanks Che, my Tangle Teeze Got here today. 

Thank you La Colocha my swap is here.

And my ButtersnBars got here too!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello ladies! Since im suck at home with having problems with my asthma i decided to rollerset my hair lol lol. It took me about an hour to complete. I tried my tangle teeze from Sallys in it work amazing.

Hows everyone day going?


----------



## EllePixie

Brownie518 said:


> ^^I need to send her (and BJ ) an email, see where my stuff is.



You still haven't gotten your BF stuff yet?


----------



## hannan

I got a shipping notice from BJ earlier today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Did you like it? If you apply both codes initially with 50 bucks worth of stuff in ur cart you can take out products until the amount BEFORE the discount is 50 bucks and it still will let you apply the code. So on a 30 buck after te discount order it still let me use the 10 off code in addition to the 40% off. Hehe.



Hey Charzie!

This will be my first time trying any of her body products.  

I picked up the Naughty & Nice Body Cleansing Trio Gels for $30.00 Christmas Sample Pack.

1 8 ounce Exotic Ecstasy
1 8 ounce Sweet Almond Cookie
1 8 ounce Sugar Dipped something or other.
1 FREE Loofah

Will Let You Know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> I got a shipping notice from BJ earlier today.



Hmp....

I didn't

................

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La I know you weren't speaking to me but I just wanted to add my two cents.
Don't waste your time on the KBN foam wash, it does nothing.
The idea was a good one but I think she needs to reformulate it didn't clean my hair at all.
I love her leave in though; I also use it as a DC and it's very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I Just Pulled out some more Jasmine. (Ultra Nourish and A&S) 

Plan to rotate these w/BeeMine for DC'ing next Wash Day/Steamin'.

Will use BeeMine again next wash day tho'. At least 2 more Steam Sessions left.  Maybe 3


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I finally used up some stuff.
I used up DB palm fruit pomade, tropic isle shampoo, komaza califia pudding and a bottle of cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I finally used up some stuff.
> *I used up DB palm fruit pomade, tropic isle shampoo, komaza califia pudding and a bottle of cocasta oil.*



Will any of these be a repurchase CHGirl?

How was that DB? 

I looked at that a coupla' times.


----------



## La Colocha

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello ladies! Since im suck at home with having problems with my asthma i decided to rollerset my hair lol lol. It took me about an hour to complete. I tried my tangle teeze from Sallys in it work amazing.
> 
> Hows everyone day going?



This day is just going lmao, i hope you feel better love.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> La I know you weren't speaking to me but I just wanted to add my two cents.
> Don't waste your time on the KBN foam wash, it does nothing.
> The idea was a good one but I think she needs to reformulate it didn't clean my hair at all.
> I love her leave in though; I also use it as a DC and it's very moisturizing.



No problem and thank you, we are here to help one another either buyor info. You just saved me some money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *we are here to help one another either buyor info.* You just saved me some money.



...........

Okay.....


----------



## Americka

Last night I used up a Dominican Tropical DC. Will not be repurchased.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i shampooed today with aphogee and the conditioned and detangled with kckt and left a little in. then i used some curl junkie smoothing gellie over it and my hair is so soft and defined. i used my zing to do a half up and half down style that i really like. now with the zing i dont have to worry about using a too tight goodie band. 
the first time i used the smoothing gellie on dirty hair and my hair was soooo dry. today on clean hair it is sooo soft. i guess it does what kccc is supposed to do. too bad its discontinued. but this bottle will last me a while anyway.

im still loving sunshine. she needs to open back up so i can stock up.

oh and i threw away some old stuff i had laying around. deva curl set me free or whatever its called, curl milkshake that i know i had for over a year, kbb hair butter(the first janky one she sent me that was half full and had the wrong ingredients on it, and something else i threw out i cant remember.


----------



## chebaby

oh and shea moisture curl milk. to be honest i really dont like the shea moisture line at all. but everytime i go in target im tempted to get the curl smoothie.


----------



## chebaby

im so tempted to try jbco mayo conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Looked around at my Stash too Che. Didn't need to pitch anything, just organize. And made a Mental Note of "Stuff".

I may just Gone & Do this January No-Buy w/Brownie. 

She & I are suppose to hit up Hydratherma Naturals one last time before then tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Looked around at my Stash too Che. Didn't need to pitch anything, just organize. And made a Mental Note of "Stuff".
> 
> I may just Gone & Do this January No-Buy w/Brownie.
> 
> She & I are suppose to hit up Hydratherma Naturals one last time before then tho'


i looked at my drawer of leave ins and forgot all about my hydratherma protein balance leave in. that stuff is really good. but right now nothing is beating oyin the dew boo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What' errbody doin'? Since I did my Hurr last night, I ain't got nothin' to do.

What ya'll doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i looked at my drawer of leave ins and forgot all about my hydratherma protein balance leave in. that stuff is really good. *but right now nothing is beating oyin the dew boo*



WOW!  

That Doo-Doo Boo-Boo is all that?

Can't wait to bust it open!

That. Must. Be. Some. Good. Stuff. Right. There.


----------



## Americka

DS#1 has a BBall game tonight. I probably will co-wash and do another braid-out when I get home.


----------



## Ese88

IDareT'sHair said:


> What' errbody doin'? Since I did my Hurr last night, I ain't got nothin' to do.
> 
> What ya'll doin'?


well it's 10.30pm here and im bored. Ive already watched all my weekly shows, and now im wondering what films i should watch online. Also considering pigging out on chocolate eclairs and pastries even though im not hungry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> DS#1 has a BBall game tonight. *I probably will co-wash and do another braid-out when I get home.*



How's those Braid-Outs workin' for you?

How are you doing using up those Dominican Conditioners?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> well it's 10.30pm here and im bored. Ive already watched all my weekly shows, and *now im wondering what films i should watch online. Also considering pigging out on chocolate eclairs and pastries even though im not hungry*



Sounds like my kinda' relaxation.

Imma watch Frosty The Snowman later on....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!
> 
> That Doo-Doo Boo-Boo is all that?
> 
> Can't wait to bust it open!
> 
> That. Must. Be. Some. Good. Stuff. Right. There.


 its all that. and honestly even though i lovve oyin i didnt have high hopes for this but i guess i should have known since castor oil is like the second ingredient. of course it would keep the hair soft and yummy. it is freezing here and about 2 days ago i used it by itself with no butter no oil or nothing and walked outside in a puff and my hair was like "so winter, what you gonna do??"


----------



## chebaby

i just came out of the afroveda thread. i guess plenty of people will be happy now.


----------



## chebaby

i feel like buying something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its all that. and honestly even though i lovve oyin i didnt have high hopes for this but i guess i should have known since castor oil is like the second ingredient. of course it would keep the hair soft and yummy. it is freezing here and about 2 days ago i used it by itself with no butter no oil or nothing and walked outside in a puff and my hair was like *"so winter, what you gonna do??"*



....................

No Wonder La Colocha just bought a BIG BOTTLE


----------



## Ese88

chebaby said:


> its all that. and honestly even though i lovve oyin i didnt have high hopes for this but i guess i should have known since castor oil is like the second ingredient. of course it would keep the hair soft and yummy. it is freezing here and about 2 days ago i used it by itself with no butter no oil or nothing and walked outside in a puff and my hair was like "so winter, what you gonna do??"


i really wanted to try this because all the reviews are great but because its new they dont have it on the uk site and i cant be bothered to wait for the shipping also im scared i'll like it and then i will have an expensive fix on my hands.
I really like the hydratherma naturals hair lotion, but she is charging a flat rate of $30 for international shipping not including usps fees. I cant be payin no $37 dollars for just shipping when other vendors i order from in the us for that weight dont charge me more than $12


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!
> 
> That Doo-Doo Boo-Boo is all that?
> 
> Can't wait to bust it open!
> 
> That. Must. Be. Some. Good. Stuff. Right. There.



Yes it is, people got oyin all backed up and constipated trying to get to the doo doo..


----------



## chebaby

Ese88 said:


> i really wanted to try this because all the reviews are great but because its new they dont have it on the uk site and i cant be bothered to wait for the shipping also im scared i'll like it and then i will have an expensive fix on my hands.
> I really like the hydratherma naturals hair lotion, but she is charging a flat rate of $30 for international shipping not including usps fees. I cant be payin no $37 dollars for just shipping when other vendors i order from in the us for that weight dont charge me more than $12


whenever your site gets it STOCK UP im sure you wont regret it. its a lotion so its not one of those products where you use a leave in, then apply the dew, then a butter or oil then a styler its good all by itself.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yes it is, people got oyin and backed up and constipated trying to get to the doo doo..


if it wasnt such a shame i would get SO to take me to baltimore to stock up. but i dont need to hear his mouth since he taking me to the other local store to get some stuff for a member. he dont believe its not for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes it is, people got oyin and backed up and constipated *trying to get to the doo doo*..



..............


.................


----------



## cch24

chebaby said:


> im so tempted to try jbco mayo conditioner.



Sorry to butt in but I have the JBCO mayo conditioner. It's a pretty good protein conditioner but it smells BAD. Like rancid mayonnaise. I used it with a heat cap and I couldn't smell it once the plastic bag was on... but I'm dreading the smell tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> .................



Lmao, look at his butt moving in and out, where the bottles at..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> i really wanted to try this because all the reviews are great but because its new they dont have it on the uk site and i cant be bothered to wait for the shipping also im scared i'll like it and then i will have an expensive fix on my hands.
> I really like the hydratherma naturals hair lotion, but she is charging a flat rate of *$30 for international shipping not including usps fees. I cant be payin no $37 dollars for just shipping when other vendors i order from in the us for that weight dont charge me more than $12*



I think you should write them and tell them $12.00 is the most you were charged for International Shipping.


----------



## chebaby

cch24 said:


> Sorry to butt in but I have the JBCO mayo conditioner. It's a pretty good protein conditioner but it smells BAD. Like rancid mayonnaise. I used it with a heat cap and I couldn't smell it once the plastic bag was on... but I'm dreading the smell tonight.


i love protein. but i aint never been one to put up with funky smells so i will pass. good looking out


----------



## Ese88

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think you should write them and tell them $12.00 is the most you were charged for International Shipping.



i did email them once and she said she would get back to me and never did. I ended up getting a few products from the swap forum from a lovely member


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cch24 said:


> Sorry to butt in but I have the JBCO mayo conditioner. It's a pretty good protein conditioner but it smells BAD. *Like rancid mayonnaise.* I used it with a heat cap and I couldn't smell it once the plastic bag was on... but* I'm dreading the smell tonight.*



....Dang CC 

Why You Tell Her That????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ....Dang CC
> 
> Why You Tell Her That????


girl and the smell of mayo and eggs already makes me gag. i thought they would have at least made it smell good but no such luck lmao. ill stick with curl junkie and aphogee protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, l*ook at his butt moving in and out, where the bottles at*..



That bet not be them Bottles Comin' Outta There   

So, is that what they do at them Bottlin' Parties


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> g*irl and the smell of mayo and eggs already makes me gag. i thought they would have at least made it smell good but no such luck lmao.* ill stick with curl junkie and aphogee protein



I Knew when She said it STANK it was a Wrap!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Knew when She said it STANK it was a Wrap!


you know it thats why i stopped using the strong man oil.

what should i buy? whats next on yall purchase list?

i keep thinking about a steamer but i know i dont need it.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, I was off today shopping, went to ceremony. I got my BFH today in two small boxes weird packaging,  tall but skinny bottles. I won't wash do my hair until Sun, I got shea set, flower leave in and cleansing conditioner.  I usually don't like cleansing conditioner but we'll see.


----------



## chebaby

this weekend besides henna im not sure what i want to do with my hair. i dont know if i want to continue to leave it out so i can co wash every other day or if i should do twists for the first 3 days of the week. yea i might do that. keep twists in until Wednesday and then co wash and puff and zing it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I was off today shopping, went to ceremony. *I got my BFH today in two small boxes weird packaging,  tall but skinny bottles.* I won't wash do my hair until Sun, I got shea set, flower leave in and cleansing conditioner.  I usually don't like cleansing conditioner but we'll see.



That's what we been tombout'


----------



## La Colocha

Im not going to do my hair today, getting lazy. I might as well make wash day saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im not going to do my hair today, *getting lazy. I might as well make wash day saturday*.



Hmp.

Shol' Shuudd

............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Shol' Shuudd
> 
> ............



Girl im getting old, if i sit in one place too long i get sleepy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl im getting old, if i sit in one place too long i get sleepy.



Chile Knowin' You....You'll Be Wide Awake at 3:30 in da' mornin' foolin' with your Hurr

.........

You know how You Do It!


----------



## mkd

I am washing my hair tomorrow too.

My wash and go came out really good.  at first,  I felt like it looked like I had jheri curl but as it totally dried, my hair was really pretty.  My nape is so jacked up though.  I don't understand how it broke off.  I am perturbed about it.  Maybe I need to put castor oil back there.  

Che, I think my next purchase will be another from BFH or some more stuff from CJ for wash and go's.  I may take a break from buttery stylers and get some that will be better for wash and go's.


----------



## La Colocha

Um am i the only one who saw that?. I know its time for me to go to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got an e-mail from Fab talmbout them Doo-Doo Drops sayin' it's da' bizness.

I wish they woulda' lemme switch to that 16 ounce.....


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Um am i the only one who saw that?. I know its time for me to go to bed.


what you saw


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am washing my hair tomorrow too.
> 
> My wash and go came out really good.  at first,  I felt like it looked like I had jheri curl but as it totally dried, my hair was really pretty.  My nape is so jacked up though.  I don't understand how it broke off.  I am perturbed about it.  Maybe I need to put castor oil back there.
> 
> Che, I think my next purchase will be another from BFH or some more stuff from CJ for wash and go's.  I may take a break from buttery stylers and get some that will be better for wash and go's.


thats why i wont be purchasing many butters anymore because im not twisting a lot. for my w&g all i use is leave in for the most part.
i think im going to go on ahead and purchase some kbb hair mask from honeyfig. aint no way im ordering from kbb site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Um am i the only one who saw that?*. I know its time for me to go to bed.





chebaby said:


> *what you saw*



Yeah....SAW WHAT????


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> what you saw



Come to my house in a few and i will tell you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*!*



La Colocha said:


> Come to my house in a few and i will tell you.



I'm on my Way!:hero:


----------



## La Colocha

*Re: !*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on my Way!:hero:



Lmao.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Come to my house in a few and i will tell you.


----------



## chebaby

*Re: !*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on my Way!:hero:


T, you know all the smileys. stuff i never even seen before


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Seenth That Mess


----------



## mkd

Che, we are always on the same hair page.

I am done twisting out for now because my hair looks better washing and going.  I am going to try to make it last like 3 or 4 days though.


----------



## La Colocha

I have seeeen the light * does the offering jackleg shake*.. Let me stop.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, we are always on the same hair page.
> 
> I am done twisting out for now because my hair looks better washing and going.  I am going to try to make it last like 3 or 4 days though.


i finally found out how to get second day w&g hair. well, it wont look the same as the first day but as long as i got my zing i can do maybe 3 days before i co wash again lol. and thats without even spritzing with water.


----------



## La Colocha

Should i email oyin about the jar thing? I have my bottle upside down and the dew ain't going no where.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I am washing my hair tomorrow too.
> 
> My wash and go came out really good. at first, I felt like it looked like I had jheri curl but as it totally dried, my hair was really pretty. My nape is so jacked up though. I don't understand how it broke off. I am perturbed about it. Maybe I need to put castor oil back there.
> 
> Che, I think my next purchase will be another from BFH or some more stuff from CJ for wash and go's. I may take a break from buttery stylers and get some that will be better for wash and go's.


 


chebaby said:


> thats why i wont be purchasing many butters anymore because im not twisting a lot. for my w&g all i use is leave in for the most part.
> i think im going to go on ahead and purchase some kbb hair mask from honeyfig. aint no way im ordering from kbb site.


 
Che I thought you love twist out, wash n go is the only things that works for me too. I don't do twist either that not my thing either. I bun most of the time but I'm start jazzing the back up by braiding, flat twisting it up with the bun.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che I thought you love twist out, wash n go is the only things that works for me too. I don't do twist either that not my thing either. I bun most of the time but I'm start jazzing the back up by braiding, flat twisting it up with the bun.


i do like twist outs but i can never get second day hair with it. and its not predictable. i can use the same products and my hair will look different everytime


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will any of these be a repurchase CHGirl?
> 
> How was that DB?
> 
> I looked at that a coupla' times.


 

Everything but the califia pudding.
The DB is very good it performs like a butter , great for twists.


----------



## La Colocha

I got the av email too, i keep unsubscribing and she keeps sending me stuff. Ain't that against the law? I am not going to buy the stuff so why bother.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well i just complete my hair. I decided to flat iron my hair on low after doing my roller set. I need more practice some more. I end up dusting my ends as well. Im going to hide the scissor after today.


----------



## Loves Harmony

La Colocha said:


> Should i email oyin about the jar thing? I have my bottle upside down and the dew ain't going no where.


 

I hope she change the container as well. You have to fight to get something out of the 16 oz bottle.


----------



## La Colocha

Loves Harmony said:


> I hope she change the container as well. You have to fight to get something out of the 16 oz bottle.



Yeah let me email her, aubrey done already tore my wrists up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah let me email her, *aubrey done already tore my wrists up.*



See....

Yous A Pure-D Fool   

I told Mokeze that about the Kokum and she ended up putting it in Jars.
So it may work.

Got Carpal Tunnel tryna' fool with some products


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> See....
> 
> Yous A Pure-D Fool
> 
> I told Mokeze that about the Kokum and she ended up putting it in Jars.
> So it may work.
> 
> Got Carpal Tunnel tryna' fool with some products



You should have told her get her formulations right, got products changing colors like a mood ring, lawd.


----------



## Priss Pot

I ordered 2 Mason Pearson combs this morning (the rake and the detangling) from drugstore.com/beauty.com.  I'm so looking forward to using them.  I've never used a truly seamless comb before.


----------



## chebaby

i still aint made a purchase yet. but im thinking on it.


----------



## chebaby

oyin got a gift set on the site with almost all the hair products, except the dew, and i might get it next year. right now i got everything except the honey wash and shine and define.
man this kckt and curl junkie gellie mix got my hair so shiny. KEEPER.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *I ordered 2 Mason Pearson combs this morning *(the rake and the detangling) from drugstore.com/beauty.com.  I'm so looking forward to using them. * I've never used a truly seamless comb before.*



A Wonderful Poster sent me 2 Bone Combs a while back. Can't Wait to hear about the Mason's.



chebaby said:


> *i still aint made a purchase yet. but im thinking on it.*



What You thinkin' 'bout gettin'


----------



## Brownie518

I still haven't gotten my 2nd BFH order...let me go see when I ordered.

I have the nerve to feel like buying something, too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> A Wonderful Poster sent me 2 Bone Combs a while back. Can't Wait to hear about the Mason's.
> 
> 
> 
> What You thinkin' 'bout gettin'


im looking at the darcys deep conditioner i like the way it leaves the hair with oil on it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I scored today!  I went to this salon in the mall and they had the goldwell products 1/2 off.  I got the largest sizes in the store.  The didn't have the liters though.  So this hepha says oh it is $42.  I said that doesn't sound right, $10 + $15 + $9 doesn't equal $42.  This broad wanted to argue, I was about to walk out. hepha scanned the treatment 2x.  She apologized profusely when the math made sense to her.  

I got the ultra rich poo, treatment, and leave in.
They had other stuff on sale too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

You all making me want to order the dew now too. Has anyone tried the honey wash on their hair ?
I may get that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have the nerve to feel like buying something, too.*



You & Me Both

..................


----------



## SimJam

La Colocha said:


> Yes it is, people got oyin all backed up and constipated trying to get to the doo doo..


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> .................


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> That bet not be them Bottles Comin' Outta There
> 
> So, is that what they do at them Bottlin' Parties


----------



## Charz

I thought this beech didn't have any money for products and was begging for some from BB?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12412815-post2.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I thought this beech didn't have any money for products and was begging for some from BB?
> *
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12412815-post2.html



Charz: What is this really about

What is this?


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I thought this beech didn't have any money for products and was begging for some from BB?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12412815-post2.html



Once again, Charz....the Waka Flocka of LHCF...lol


----------



## Charz

Hmmmmmmmmmm




> I just recieved an email from a Member requesting that I send her my products that I don't use. She claims to be unemployed and said her hair fell out. Also, when I checked her page, it appears that other members have sent things to her. Have you any of you ever recieved this type message?





> Yep! She sent me her name and address. loveable37
> 
> I'm hoping it's a scam and not someone that's really wanting products. but to be honest, my sister has 6 kids...if I wanted to give my products away...I'd give them to my sister. I ain't even giving her any of my products. the stuff I had for her in a gift bag is now back in my product cabinet


----------



## EllePixie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> You all making me want to order the dew now too. Has anyone tried the honey wash on their hair ?
> I may get that too.



I haven't but I heard it's good. I was thinking of buying it next time I order if I'm out of another shampoo (I have three in rotation right now, and I don't even like shampoo...).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

EllePixie said:


> I haven't but I heard it's good. I was thinking of buying it next time I order if I'm out of another shampoo (I have three in rotation right now, and I don't even like shampoo...).


 
Thanks Elle


----------



## natura87

I have done my hair today, I didnt even leave the house today. I almost broke a toe so I think its best if I stay inside and just dont move. I want to take these twists out soon, maybe tonight.


----------



## natura87

I really wanna try the dew now. I have yet to hear a bad review.


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> I thought this beech didn't have any money for products and was begging for some from BB?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12412815-post2.html


 Can anyone translate? DF?


----------



## Eisani

...and YES I lurk this thread


----------



## Charz

Eisani said:


> Can anyone translate? DF?




Let Jesus be a broken mirror


----------



## Charz

"Instead of buying a watch, she needs to buy some vowels."

that's why yall need to get on twitter. i am dying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Can anyone translate? DF?*



Chile....that's what I'm askin' .................


----------



## chebaby

yall are crazy lmao.

i need a nice scalp massage with coconut oil. guess thats what ill be doing tonight.


----------



## chebaby

maybe ill buy some AV cocolatte.



im lying my *** off.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm



Whoa.....erplexed I cant even find the words.


----------



## SimJam

seriously, why does BFH stuff sound so good when I read it...I mean ... when I see a DC that contains spirulina, spirulina ? what da fakk     It must b good then 


Its raining cats and dogs here tonight, justb the night my cousin and I were gonna go to a house party ,but now its postponed


----------



## fattyfatfat

I use their honey wash and I LOVE it!!!!




curlyhersheygirl said:


> You all making me want to order the dew now too. Has anyone tried the honey wash on their hair ?
> I may get that too.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....that's what I'm askin' .................


You don't know??!!!  Where you been??!!! LOL.... 

Got my Komaza order today.

I'm so jelly hearing everyone talk about the Dew. I haven't used it yet but look like y'all gonna make me break it open this wkend.

I'm waiting on BFH.....Can't wait to get my hands on those goodies.


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. 

had my last final today, woke up early and studied for a few more hours. i think i did well enough to push my mid-B into an A.  grades are looking good this semester!

came home and cleaned up, roomie got into a car accident, spent 5 hours at the hospital, came home to eat and clean some more.  started packing up for my move tomorrow and now i'm sipping on a nice drink, unwinding.

i am ready to be home. my bones feel so melt-y, i hope i can stand up in the shower. 

i hope everyone had a good day


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd, i may need to go back to bed, lmao.


----------



## chebaby

why? what u see La?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm ready to go home.  I really didn't feel like coming in tonight.

My hair feels great nice and soft, but now i remember y I don't like almond glaze...it leaves a glaze over my hair...I know its the beeswax.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> why? what u see La?



You know what i saw.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm ready to go home.  I really didn't feel like coming in tonight.
> 
> My hair feels great nice and soft, but now i remember y I don't like almond glaze...it leaves a glaze over my hair...I know its the beeswax.



How much do you use vonnie? I only use a little bit for my whole head that way it won't build up.


----------



## robot.

where do you all buy your argan oil?


----------



## La Colocha

Idk robo sorry i don't use it. T might know.

Vonnie you can also use almond glaze on your body and your ends only. I think of it as a natural vaseline. My hands were cracked and dry from being outside and i put some on them and they were very soft and non greasy.


----------



## chebaby

i like almond glaze to slick back my puff. same way i use oyin bsp.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La - I usually only use a lil...even then I get build up.  Beeswax really isn't my friend. I did use quite a bit today since it's really cold and I'm trying to use this up.  I haven't used it since last winter like Dec-Jan last winter.  I love the smell tho

Che- I've tried to use it like that but it doesn't do much for my hair.  My lil baby hurrs don't like to lay down for no product.

I read on some thread about how a lot of people get easy build up from beeswax and have to shampoo it out.  Almond Glaze is the only product I have that has beeswax.  Emulsifying wax is the only wax product I put in my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

robot. said:


> where do you all buy your argan oil?



I believe I saw it on Camden Grey- $3.75 for 1oz.


----------



## Priss Pot

My hair drinks that Dew right up, and it smells so good.  Now I will say, after trying it on dry hair it doesn't provide as much slipperiness as KBB did with their hair milk, but it gets the job done and gives me the moisture boost that my hair needs.  It's a keeper for me.  I'm glad I got the bigger size.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, im still up waiting for dh to get up for work so i can start my hair early. Going to try some green tea butter on my scalp to see how it does.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Idk robo sorry i don't use it. T might know.
> 
> Vonnie you can also use almond glaze on your body and your ends only. I think of it as a natural vaseline. My hands were cracked and dry from being outside and i put some on them and they were very soft and non greasy.


 

I brought almond glaze from someone and initially did not like it because like you Vonnie wax not my friend. I started using it again and it ok, I won't buy it again but I use it after a wash and when I bun. 

La, I have eczema and ultra dry skin I may try it, hedck maybe use it on my feet them suckers always need moisture.


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> where do you all buy your argan oil?


 
I just buy the Sally's brand.


----------



## La Colocha

My stash looks too small, like i need more stuff. Naw, prepooing with burts bees right now ( i keep forgetting about this). I didn't buy my door hanger because i don't have enough stuff to fill it. So i just designated one lonely shelf lmao, for my stuff. I don't know why i use products up so slowly, i guess i really don't need a lot.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I thought this beech didn't have any money for products and was begging for some from BB?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12412815-post2.html


 
Don't folks know you can track folks posting


----------



## *fabulosity*

Dammit LHCF I just can't quit you.... 

Anyway LC... girl.. banish that SPIRIT... the SPIRIT made me go crazy and get all this stuff... and then yesterday I packed up not 1 but 3 boxes of stuff to send to people of stuff that I was not using and genuinely am not interested in...

Don't let the spirit of T work through you!!! 

But I will say I had a mini breakdown when I was going to DC yesterday and thought I was out of clear shine rinse... (I mix them in my DC's weekly)... I was running around the house speaking in tongues like aw hayle nall I know it's some around here.. and I found it.. and I think that's why we hoard.. the fear of running out of something!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I brought almond glaze from someone and initially did not like it because like you Vonnie wax not my friend. I started using it again and it ok, I won't buy it again but I use it after a wash and when I bun.
> 
> La, I have eczema and ultra dry skin I may try it, hedck maybe use it on my feet them suckers always need moisture.



I have dry patches of skin and if i don't keep up the moisture it looks really bad. Summer is ok but when its cold i need something heavy. I have baby eczema cream with the whinnie the pooh animals on the front and it works good. Also oils right out of the shower or baby oil gel is really good.. Do a patch test with the almond glaze and see how you like it first. I know it has fragrance and it may irritate the skin.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> Don't folks know you can track folks posting


 
Mental note to self.. don't cross Charz.... 
She goes hard!!!!  
I didn't even think anything about that.. other than wonder what language the post was in.. but HV is cheap right.. so maybe even po folks can afford it??? I dunno.. I'm reaching here... 

And Charz we ain't "seent" you at the house???


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Dammit LHCF I just can't quit you....
> 
> Anyway LC... girl.. banish that SPIRIT... the SPIRIT made me go crazy and get all this stuff... and then yesterday I packed up not 1 but 3 boxes of stuff to send to people of stuff that I was not using and genuinely am not interested in...
> 
> Don't let the spirit of T work through you!!!
> 
> But I will say I had a mini breakdown when I was going to DC yesterday and thought I was out of clear shine rinse... (I mix them in my DC's weekly)... I was running around the house speaking in tongues like aw hayle nall I know it's some around here.. and I found it.. and I think that's why we hoard.. the fear of running out of something!



Lmao, naw the spirit ain't gone touch me unless its the holy ghost. I do want stuff but i will just want not get.


----------



## *fabulosity*

OMG... hello kitty kits @ Sephora...  tooo cute!
Private Event at Sephora


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I have dry patches of skin and if i don't keep up the moisture it looks really bad. Summer is ok but when its cold i need something heavy. I have baby eczema cream with the whinnie the pooh animals on the front and it works good. Also oils right out of the shower or baby oil gel is really good.. Do a patch test with the almond glaze and see how you like it first. I know it has fragrance and it may irritate the skin.


 
Oh good looking out fragrance and citrus things do break me out. That why I spray my perfume on my clothes.


----------



## SimJam

Fab .... whats the clear rinse good for?


----------



## Pompous Blue

robot. said:


> where do you all buy your argan oil?


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I believe I saw it on Camden Grey- $3.75 for 1oz.


Also, you can get it from lotioncrafters.com (5% LHCF discount) and fromnaturewithlove.com. Of course, this is the virgin, organic Argan oil. A 4 oz. jar has lasted me a year. I add it to my conditioners (1/4th tsp) or mix it w/other oils for a HOT. I thought I would be using it to flat iron my hair; but I never flat iron my hair.....LOL 


Ltown said:


> I just buy the Sally's brand.


I looked at the ingredients and the Argan comes after fragrance. But it get great reviews here and on other boards.

I'm restocking when fromnaturewithlove.com has a sale next month (hopefully)


----------



## Ltown

Pom, have you use your coffee oil yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *where do you all buy your argan oil?*



Ro-Ro I ordered my Pure from Hennasooq. It was crazy costly, but it is a Zillion times better than _Sally's_. 

A Whole Different thing. And unfortunately worth errr single penny

I am looking for some less costly, so if you find some (Pure) lemme know.

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *Also, you can get it from lotioncrafters.com (5% LHCF discount)* and fromnaturewithlove.com. Of course, this is the virgin, organic Argan oil. A 4 oz. jar has lasted me a year. I add it to my conditioners (1/4th tsp) or mix it w/other oils for a HOT. I thought I would be using it to flat iron my hair; but I never flat iron my hair.....LOL
> 
> I looked at the ingredients and the Argan comes after fragrance. But it get great reviews here and on other boards.
> 
> I'm restocking when *fromnaturewithlove.com *has a sale next month (hopefully)



Didn't see this. Thank Blue.  Will check these places out.  

Sally (One & Only) is absolutely nothing like Pure Argan Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Dammit LHCF I just can't quit you....
> 
> *Anyway LC... girl.. banish that SPIRIT... the SPIRIT made me go crazy and get all this stuff...* and then yesterday I packed up not 1 but 3 boxes of stuff to send to people of stuff that I was not using and genuinely am not interested in...
> 
> *Don't let the spirit of T work through you!!! *
> 
> But I will say I had a mini breakdown when I was going to DC yesterday and thought I was out of clear shine rinse... (I mix them in my DC's weekly)... I was running around the house speaking in tongues like aw hayle nall I know it's some around here.. and I found it.. and I think that's why we hoard.. the fear of running out of something!



Hey watch it!


----------



## La Colocha

Dc'ing right now with suave and softning serum. I didn't use up anything but the bottle of suave will be gone next week, its the smaller size. And for anyone who is hesitant about the softning serum because its small, it lasts forever. I use it all the time and its not even half gone yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ya'll. 

Sipping a Cup Of Coffee. It' delicious.

I tried a _fingertip_ of the ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair" Butter.  The Peppermint is tingly and cooling and I hope 'not' irritating. 

Just wanted to try a little out.  

Will continue with MT/Hydratherma COMBO all this coming week. 

Will switch to BeeMine Sulfur Serum after that.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ya'll.
> 
> Sipping a Cup Of Coffee. It' delicious.
> 
> I tried a _fingertip_ of the ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair" Butter.  The Peppermint is tingly and cooling and I hope 'not' irritating.
> 
> Just wanted to try a little out.
> 
> Will continue with MT/Hydratherma COMBO all this coming week.
> 
> Will switch to BeeMine Sulfur Serum after that.



I like that coffee smilie, he is getting geeked. Going to make me some in a few, i think im gone need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I like that coffee smilie, he is getting geeked. Going to make me some in a few, i think im gone need it.



I bought a Pound from my Best Coffee Shop in Sugarbaby, Buckeye and a Christmas Blend which is what I'm drinking that's like Cinnamon and something else.

Good Stuff.

Did a little _un-posted, impromptu Sale _last night with one of my best Customers/Posters (WL) and made a little $ to get my Hydratherma.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought a Pound from my Best Coffee Shop in Sugarbaby, Buckeye and a Christmas Blend which is what I'm drinking that's like Cinnamon and something else.
> 
> Good Stuff.
> 
> Did a little _un-posted, impromptu Sale _last night with one of my best Customers/Posters (WL) and made a little $ to get my Hydratherma.



Aww shoot, doing those incognito sales now huh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Aww shoot, doing those incognito sales now huh.*



Well she pm'ed me about something else (totally unrelated) and I told her I had a coupla' Large Conditioners she might be interested in _after the holidays_ (I only offer her Big Stuff cause she has hurr for days). And she took it Right Away.

Totally unexpected. But appreciated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Are you applying DooDoo drops today?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Are you applying DooDoo drops today?



Yes, doo drops and seal with kbn mango butter.


----------



## La Colocha

I think im sick, lmao i want to buy something and i don't know why.


----------



## Charz

simjam you got me dyingggggg


----------



## La Colocha

Charz what is that eyeshadow that you have on?


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> simjam you got me dyingggggg


 






On another note though ....that shoe organizer is the best thing ever !!!!
I have so much more space in my bathroom

and Im cold ("jamaica cold",but cold all the same) I know I couldnt survive anywhere else but the tropics ... well not happily at least


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I think im sick, lmao i want to buy something and i don't know why.*



Chile....The spirit of Fabulosity is in your Fangers!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> On another note though ....that shoe organizer is the best thing ever !!!!
> I have so much more space in my bathroom
> 
> and *Im cold ("jamaica cold",but cold all the same) I know I couldnt survive anywhere else but the tropics ... well not happily at least *



Hursh Girl.  

I'm up to my kneecaps in Snow!


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam said:


> On another note though ....that shoe organizer is the best thing ever !!!!
> I have so much more space in my bathroom
> 
> and Im cold ("jamaica cold",but cold all the same) I know I couldnt survive anywhere else but the tropics ... well not happily at least



I bet its beautiful there, its nice that we can come together all across the globe.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz what is that eyeshadow that you have on?



MAC amber lights on the lid
MAC soft brown in the crease
MAC saddle on the outer corner
MAC Arena on the brow bone.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....The spirit of Fabulosity is in your Fangers!!!!



  I haven't even looked at anything, just got that feeling.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> MAC amber lights on the lid
> MAC soft brown in the crease
> MAC saddle on the outer corner
> MAC Arena on the brow bone.



I like it, its pretty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> MAC amber lights on the lid
> MAC soft brown in the crease
> MAC saddle on the outer corner
> MAC Arena on the brow bone.



MAC Got MAC'ed

Real Pretty!  I likey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I like it, its pretty*.





IDareT'sHair said:


> MAC Got MAC'ed
> 
> *Real Pretty!* * I likey*.



Girl....Get Outta My Head!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I haven't even looked at anything, just got that feeling.*



That's how the spirit of Fab works girl.....

Them feelin's get you first!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Get Outta My Head!



LEAVE ME ALONE  whispers * i see ghosts*.


----------



## Charz

guys it must be sunday, did you check out that kimmytube thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha:

I had that  DB Winter Spice Oil in my Cart w/15% QUEEN Discount Code.

Didn't get it yet tho'.  I blame Fab for all this Mad-Crazy Shopping.....

_*off to look at this thread Charz tombout.*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha:
> 
> I had that  DB Winter Spice Oil in my Cart w/15% QUEEN Discount Code.
> 
> Didn't get it yet tho'.  I blame Fab for all this Mad-Crazy Shopping.....
> 
> _*off to look at this thread Charz tombout.*_



No i never got it on bf, i wanted to but the shipping was high. You will love it though, i didn't use it on my hair. Only the body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> guys it must be sunday, *did you check out that kimmytube thread?*




................    Girl Please



La Colocha said:


> No i never got it on bf, i wanted to but the shipping was high. *You will love it though,* i didn't use it on my hair. Only the body.



I said it was in my Cart.  I didn't say I got it.....

..............


----------



## La Colocha

Not yet. I am really tired but i want to stay up, i hate this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Not yet*. I am really tired but i want to stay up, i hate this.



Nah......Imma pass.  I'm tryna' use up the Oils I got.

If I were to get another "Oil" it would be the Pure Argan. So, I will just splurge on that one when I can.

Unfortunately, I now consider that some-what of a 'Staple'.


It's Cream Tee's Fault on that one. Pure Argan is Wonderful, I will admit.

_*hmp. shuuda stuck to Sally-Brand.*_


----------



## Charz




----------



## Charz




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


>



That was Just plain Stoooopid


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> That was Just plain Stoooopid



lol i miss the blue smiley so i was experimenting lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> lol i miss the blue smiley so i was experimenting lol.



We    :blowkiss:      :luv2:

Your Channel


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought a Pound from my Best Coffee Shop in Sugarbaby, Buckeye and a Christmas Blend which is what I'm drinking that's like Cinnamon and something else.
> 
> Good Stuff.
> 
> Did a little _un-posted, impromptu Sale _last night with one of my best Customers/Posters (WL) and made a little $ to get my Hydratherma.


 
You are a skraight mess... "unposted,  impromptu" sale... hilarity.
I'm telling you... don't get hooked on that Hydratherma! She never has sales! And it's good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> You are a skraight mess... "unposted,  impromptu" sale... hilarity.
> *I'm telling you... don't get hooked on that Hydratherma! She never has sales! And it's good.*



Oh So Fabulous One...You Did Say You Can Pick That Up Locally Right?????

Please and Thank you.

Brownie is responsible for my recent fascination with Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha:
> 
> I had that DB Winter Spice Oil in my Cart w/15% QUEEN Discount Code.
> 
> Didn't get it yet tho'. I* blame Fab for all this Mad-Crazy Shopping*.....
> 
> _*off to look at this thread Charz tombout.*_


 
Que?

Let's be sure that everyone knows.. there is one SPIRIT and that's yours.. mine ain't even strong enough to be a spirit.. it's a thought... lmao.

Am I too late for Carol's Daughter sale ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Que?
> 
> *Let's be sure that everyone knows.. there is one SPIRIT and that's yours.. mine ain't even strong enough to be a spirit.. it's a thought... lmao.*



OKay....Who Just One The Hair Care Sweepstakes?????


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh So Fabulous One...You Did Say You Can Pick That Up Locally Right?????
> 
> Please and Thank you.
> 
> Brownie is responsible for my recent fascination with Hydratherma Naturals.


 
Lawd praise Jesus... you know I'm not gonna be able to go nowhere in PERSON and not get nothing for myself.. 
You shol is evil... 

After this season with you all.. I'm gonna be the one begging folks for products.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> We    :blowkiss:      :luv2:
> 
> Your Channel




Thanks lady.

but i don't care about what that beech said. it's just annoying for people make generalization and also to bring a ton of hardworking people down.

fcuk that heaux.

But for realy i miss that blue smiley, i'm glad i found it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Lawd praise Jesus... you know I'm not gonna be able to go nowhere in PERSON and not get nothing for myself..
> You shol is evil...
> 
> After this season with you all.. *I'm gonna be the one begging folks for products.*



I Got You!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> OKay....Who Just One The Hair Care Sweepstakes?????


 
LMAO.. now you know that was a set up! But I'll take it!!!
She's really nice.. she and the ASIAN people get best vendor of the month award..

And don't chall know that Steve Madden is still talking about UPS is still INVESTIGATING these boots.. I sent them an email like look.. I'm done.. it's been two weeks.. I'm disputing this. Fair notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Lawd praise Jesus... you know I'm not gonna be able to go nowhere in PERSON and not get nothing for myself..
> *You shol is evil...*
> 
> After this season with you all.. I'm gonna be the one begging folks for products.



....................:heated:

   Yep.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Thanks lady.
> 
> but i don't care about what that beech said. it's just annoying for people make generalization and also to bring a ton of hardworking people down.
> 
> fcuk that heaux.
> 
> But for realy i miss that blue smiley, i'm glad i found it.


 
DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN. 
I'm scared of Charz... innanetz gangsta mob!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> LMAO.. now you know that was a set up! But I'll take it!!!
> *She's really nice.. she and the ASIAN people get best vendor of the month award..
> *
> And don't chall know that Steve Madden is still talking about UPS is still INVESTIGATING these boots.. I sent them an email like look.. I'm done.. it's been two weeks.. I'm disputing this. Fair notice.



They Really Are

Girl, You Were the Grand Prize Winner.  Now that's the spirit....

I Ain't Wonn-ed Nothin'

It'll be time for Sandals by the time Madden gets their act together.


----------



## EllePixie

*fabulosity* said:


> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN.
> I'm scared of Charz... innanetz gangsta mob!



Charz -



 GIFSoup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Totally Forgot what I ordered from BJ?

I know I got the Acai Phyto Conditioner but can't remember how many & what else?

That's Terrible.

_*off to comb through e-mails*_


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN.
> I'm scared of Charz... innanetz gangsta mob!





EllePixie said:


> Charz -
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



haha i'm just being extra ratchet cuz i am being celibate for 6 months. it's hard out here for a pimp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> haha i'm just being extra ratchet cuz *i am being celibate for 6 months.* *it's hard out here for a pimp.*




......................@ 1st Bolded

[email protected] bolded.....Shol' Issss


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm gonna treat myself to some real Argan Oil sometime in the near future.  I really don't understand the hype about the Sally's brand.  There is not enough argan oil in that product to really make a difference or do anything special.  It's nothing but cones.  I just figured that by this being a hair board and all, we'd take note of how this One 'N Only is trying to trick us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *I'm gonna treat myself to some real Argan Oil sometime in the near future.*  I really don't understand the hype about the Sally's brand.  There is not enough argan oil in that product to really make a difference or do anything special.  *It's nothing but cones.*  I just figured that by this being a hair board and all, we'd take note of how this One 'N Only is trying to trick us



IA Priss!

There is absolutely nothing like the Real Stuff.

That Sally one is Cones & Junk in a Bottle


----------



## Charz

what's a good price for argan oil?

Argan Oil Skin Care Anti Aging Wrinkles

4.5 ounces for 32 bucks. pure authentic.

get some face peels while yo there. I love this company for their peels and CS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *what's a good price for argan oil?
> 
> *Argan Oil Skin Care Anti Aging Wrinkles
> 
> *4.5 ounces for 32 bucks. pure authentic.*
> 
> get some face peels while yo there. I love this company for their peels and CS



Yep. That's about right.


----------



## Charz

Oh and they are having a 25% off sale for xmas. lemme know if you need the code.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> haha i'm just being extra ratchet cuz i am being celibate for 6 months. it's hard out here for a pimp.


 

That's why I do my hair!  My *friend *is celibate as well.


----------



## bronzebomb

This Komaze Care smells wonderful.  I got the Vitamin Reign, Olive Moisture Mask, Intense Moisture Therapy and the Califia Product Kit!

I think this is the fastest shipping I've ever had with online handmade companies. I ordered on Wednesday, it arrived Friday. (picked it up at the Post Office today)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> This Komaze Care smells wonderful.  I got the Vitamin Reign, Olive Moisture Mask, Intense Moisture Therapy and the Califia Product Kit!
> 
> *I think this is the fastest shipping I've ever had with online handmade companies. I ordered on Wednesday, it arrived Friday. (picked it up at the Post Office today)*



Yep. They are Extremely FAST!

So is MYHoneyChild

Crazy Fast!


----------



## *fabulosity*

EllePixie said:


> Charz -
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


 
i.Died. 
I barely know who this is.. but it's still funny... 
His name is just funny...
Waka Flaka Flame??


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Totally Forgot what I ordered from BJ?
> 
> I know I got the Acai Phyto Conditioner but can't remember how many & what else?
> 
> That's Terrible.
> 
> _*off to comb through e-mails*_


 
Why are you surprised? You know how Dr. J do (and has been doing..) so I don't wanna hear no complaints.. you'll get it by Q1 2011.. LMAO...

The spirit really got you clicking left and right... lmao.. do you remember what your last BFH order was?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Why are you surprised? You know how Dr. J do (and has been doing..) so I don't wanna hear no complaints.. you'll get it by Q1 2011.. LMAO...
> 
> *The spirit really got you clicking left and right... lmao.. do you remember what your last BFH order was?*



Well the Sweepstakes Grand Prize Winner had me getting

2 Yarrow Cleansing Conditioners
2 Marshmallow Cleansing Conditioners

I found my order from Dr. J! 

Uh.....now I remember


----------



## *fabulosity*

Priss Pot said:


> I'm gonna treat myself to some real Argan Oil sometime in the near future. I really don't understand the hype about the Sally's brand. There is not enough argan oil in that product to really make a difference or do anything special. It's nothing but cones. I just figured that by this being a hair board and all, we'd take note of how this One 'N Only is trying to trick us


 
RIGHT... nothing at Sally's knocks my socks off... 
but it's the cones that make people like this.. 
I never fooled with that "One and Only"
I do have and use morrocan oil for my flat iron and I like it..
I did get some of the "O Dog" from Camden Grey but haven't opened it or used it yet.

But yeah if I'm doing the cone filled Argan.. I'd do the Morrocanoil and then the Maijan Argan Oil.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone.
pissed i might have to buy a new phone. i guess that drop on the concrete really did some damage lol.

im gonna co wash with hv acai and detangle with ouidad comc and then scrunch in some dew.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> hi everyone.
> pissed i might have to buy a new phone. i guess that drop on the concrete really did some damage lol.
> 
> im gonna co wash with hv acai and detangle with ouidad comc and then scrunch in some dew.




:sideeye: maybe yo new best friend can help you out. 

It's gonna come down to a vote, check out the baby place fo details.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> :sideeye: maybe yo new best friend can help you out.
> 
> It's gonna come down to a vote, check out the baby place fo details.


 


You been dranking today? 
Somebody get her away from the spiked eggnog!!!


----------



## chebaby

dont talk about my friend yall. its me and her against the world. haters


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> dont talk about my friend yall. its me and her against the world. haters


 
I am hating.. I wish I could be as versatile as she is!!! 

But don't how you love Charz ran away from home.. and then came back calling shots... true gangsta.. I bow down.. I don't want her going back to find some crazy stuff I said back in 2008 so I'm laying low.....

Hey Charz!! Hey! 
<<waving like che's new BFF>>


----------



## chebaby

back off Fab. i waved at Charz first.
heeeyyyyy charz  lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of hoping not to hafta' buy new Electronics....I hope this _replacement piece_ is all I need for this Laptop.

I shol' don't want-to haft-to buy a New Laptop.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of hoping not to hafta' buy new Electronics....I hope this _replacement piece_ is all I need for this Laptop.
> 
> I shol' don't want-to haft-to buy a New Laptop.


 
Best get one during Xmas time while they on sale..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Best get one during Xmas time while they on sale..*



Lemme see if this piece works out first.

...........Pusha'

*wonder if i can use 14 bottles of BFH as a down payment?


----------



## Day36

MACS ARE THE BEST LAPTOPS EVAH! 

 hey yall. 
Fab, I was just gon ask for you this week. How have you been lady? (got me wanting that damn tangle teezer *shakesfists*)


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme see if this piece works out first.
> 
> ...........Pusha'
> 
> *wonder if i can use 14 bottles of BFH as a down payment?


 
 fool!!!
What kinda "piece is it"???


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme see if this piece works out first.
> 
> ...........Pusha'
> 
> *wonder if i can use 14 bottles of BFH as a down payment?



get a MAC. it will last you forver. I sat on my laptop and broke it and they replaced it for free, no questions asked. i wasn't even being ignorant i was prepared to pay for it to be repaired cuz it was my fault.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> MACS ARE THE BEST LAPTOPS EVAH!
> 
> hey yall.
> Fab, I was just gon ask for you this week. How have you been lady? (got me wanting that damn tangle teezer *shakesfists*)


 
Hey girl! Hey!!!! 
<<waving>>

I had quit LHCF but the spirit brought me back for a limited time engagement (till my money runs out)

Girl I'm telling you that tangle teezer is the bizness for my hurr... I love it. 

That and the dew....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> fool!!!
> What kinda "piece is it"???



something them sweaty, greasy headed IT Geeks @ work told me to order.



Charz said:


> *get a MAC.* it will last you forver. I sat on my laptop and broke it and they replaced it for free, no questions asked. i wasn't even being ignorant i was prepared to pay for it to be repaired cuz it was my fault.



I Ain't tryna' buy another one.

My Keyboard is sticking and messing up.

That was great about the Free Replacement.


----------



## EllePixie

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey girl! Hey!!!!
> <<waving>>
> 
> I had quit LHCF but the spirit brought me back for a limited time engagement (till my money runs out)
> 
> Girl I'm telling you that tangle teezer is the bizness for my hurr... I love it.
> 
> That and the dew....



I love my Tangle Teezer...I just used it and it smooths my hair so much.


----------



## Day36

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey girl! Hey!!!!
> <<waving>>
> 
> I had quit LHCF but the spirit brought me back for a limited time engagement (till my money runs out)
> 
> Girl I'm telling you that tangle teezer is the bizness for my hurr... I love it.
> 
> That and the dew....



I wanna try it so badly, but i just got a bss denman. Maybe I need to just use that for now. hmph. Im not messing with yall and the Dew...I REFUSE!


----------



## Day36

Mama T, 
Im telling you...Apple Care (extends the 1yr warranty for 2 more years) for Macs is the ish! They just replace things right on the spot most times (exceptions for screens, I had to pay for that). For ex, my charger stopped working on Tuesday, they replaced in 10 min on Wednesday. They cover hardware (and I believe software) in most instances. And, you can bring in your laptop for random checkups (like if its running a little slow, you need help with a program, etc).

COME TO MAC.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> I wanna try it so badly, but i just got a bss denman. Maybe I need to just use that for now. hmph. Im not messing with yall and the Dew...I REFUSE!


 
 Well you betta keep it moving.. because we got an evil spirit lurking these parts... before you know it .. it will have you pushing checkout and all kind of stuff coming to your house and job and mama's house.. and other places so people don't know what you've ordered... 

But get the tangle teezer! It's only 10 bucks at sally's. I wanna buy another one for mama fab.. I'm trying to find a free shipping coupon for sally's without spending fitty $!

The dew is nice.. I have tried it on a flat iron.. beautiful!!!


----------



## Day36

*fabulosity* said:


> Well you betta keep it moving.. because we got an evil spirit lurking these parts... before you know it .. it will have you pushing checkout and all kind of stuff coming to your house and job and mama's house.. and other places so people don't know what you've ordered...
> 
> But get the tangle teezer! It's only 10 bucks at sally's. I wanna buy another one for mama fab.. I'm trying to find a free shipping coupon for sally's without spending fitty $!
> 
> The dew is nice.. I have tried it on a flat iron.. beautiful!!!



Fab, let me know if you find that coupon. I think I want a couple of things from there. We shall see. Oh, and how you didnt tell E bout the tt? Im trying to get her to review and cosign before I buy. 

Hey @Eisani  love you boo!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> Mama T,
> Im telling you...Apple Care (extends the 1yr warrantee for 2 more years) for Macs is the ish! They just replace things right on the spot most times (exceptions for screens, I had to pay for that). For ex, my charger stopped working on Tuesday, they replaced in 10 min on Wednesday. They cover hardware (and I believe software) in most instances. And, you can bring in your laptop for random checkups (like if its running a little slow, you need help with a program, etc).
> 
> COME TO MAC.


 
I got DH a MacBook Pro for his wedding gift since he had been crying for one.. he does love it.. but don't you know I could've bought 2 PC's for that price. He loves it. I originally had gotten him the Macbook Air but his "friend" told him the pro was better so he exchanged it. 

I didn't get the Apple Care.. he on his own for that.. it was already too dangon high... 

I am staying PC! I'm not drinking the Apple koolaid no matter how sweet and delish it may be.


----------



## Charz

people sayin nice things about my youtube in that thread


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> Fab, let me know if you find that coupon. I think I want a couple of things from there. We shall see. Oh, and how you didnt tell E bout the tt? Im trying to get her to review and cosign before I buy.
> 
> Hey @Eisani  love you boo!


 
Sure will already got the 20% off code.. I'll post it when I find it.

I'm not a pusha... !! 
Like somebody else I know who sends their spirit to ask "what we buying" today.. lol.

Sallybeauty code for 20% off
555938

Sallybeauty code for 5 off 25
555942


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm NOT BUYING A New One.

Be it Apple, Pear, Banana MAC, MAC-Daddy.....NADA

Imma hopefully replace that piece and KIM


----------



## Day36

*fabulosity* said:


> I got DH a MacBook Pro for his wedding gift since he had been crying for one.. he does love it.. but don't you know I could've bought 2 PC's for that price. He loves it. I originally had gotten him the Macbook Air but his "friend" told him the pro was better so he exchanged it.
> 
> I didn't get the Apple Care.. he on his own for that.. it was already too dangon high...
> 
> I am staying PC! I'm not drinking the Apple koolaid no matter how sweet and delish it may be.



Fab, let me break it down to ya,
1. Yes, the pro is better. 
2. Tell him to get Apple Care. He can only do it within the first 1yr before the default warranty is up). It's only around 100-150 mo
3. I used to be juuust like you...I though Macs were overpriced bs. And, then, my dell broke and the customer service was ***.
4. So, I gathered my pennies, dimes, and dollars and made the purchase. This will be my third year. Im in 

ETA: applecare is more like 250 more now. oops. still worth it imo


----------



## Day36

mama T. Stick with your pc. But, if there is ever a need to replace...you know what to do.
And, fab...pass that 20% discount shawty  Have me spending my rebate money. lol.


----------



## EllePixie

I don't buy Apple being better. When I buy a new laptop, I usually end up researching for MONTHS, and I always find a better PC than the current Mac Pro out. I talked to my computer technician and he was telling me they have to repair Apples ALL the time, and they actually use the same hardware (Intel chips) as PCs...the only difference is PCs get more viruses because they are more popular and hackers take the time to make the viruses for them. If Apple became more popular, the exact same thing would happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm not doing any High-Tech work on here except talkin' to Ya'll & Shopping. 

That's it.

So, I don't need all that.


----------



## Day36

EllePixie said:


> I don't buy Apple being better. When I buy a new laptop, I usually end up researching for MONTHS, and I always find a better PC than the current Mac Pro out. I talked to my computer technician and he was telling me they have to repair Apples ALL the time, and they actually use the same hardware (Intel chips) as PCs...the only difference is PCs get more viruses because they are more popular and hackers take the time to make the viruses for them. If Apple became more popular, the exact same thing would happen.



Elle, while I respect your opinion, Ima have to disagree girl. 
I know many techies (certified/own businesses/etc) and they rep for mac as well (and no endorsement deals etc). The ease of using a Mac, the customer service, and prevalence in the business/higher education world makes it so much easier for the user as well. Imo, Macs are very popular now, but it is harder to code viruses for them. And, Idk what those ppl are doing to their macs, but literally everyone I know has one (including classmates lol); and, some even have the first macbook with nooo problems. 
Eh, I guess it just depends who you know. 

*not a mac salesperson, just loove the complete package ive gotten from them*
NOW BACK TO THE HAIR.


----------



## EllePixie

Hahaha that other thread got the LOCK real quick.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> Fab, let me break it down to ya,
> 1. Yes, the pro is better.
> 2. Tell him to get Apple Care. He can only do it within the first 1yr before the default warranty is up). It's only around 100-150 mo
> 3. I used to be juuust like you...I though Macs were overpriced bs. And, then, my dell broke and the customer service was ***.
> 4. So, I gathered my pennies, dimes, and dollars and made the purchase. This will be my third year. Im in
> 
> ETA: applecare is more like 250 more now. oops. still worth it imo


 
I do have a DELL now... my work one is also a Dell.. so I said if it's good enough for them.. it's good enough for me.. lmao... But they are really nice and I'm sure it's super worth it. 


Okay, you making me browse them.. I'll look in June 2011... it is cute.. and all of the matching stuff is really cute.. if they had one in PINK.. I'd have it!

250! Shiiiiiiz.. yeah he's gonna have to get that on his own. You know how many hurr products I could get with that???


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not doing any High-Tech work on here except talkin' to Ya'll & Shopping.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> So, I don't need all that.


 
OMG you sounded like Mama Fab when you said this..


----------



## EllePixie

Day36 said:


> Elle, while I respect your opinion, Ima have to disagree girl.
> I know many techies (certified/own businesses/etc) and they rep for mac as well (and no endorsement deals etc). The ease of using a Mac, the customer service, and prevalence in the business/higher education world makes it so much easier for the user as well. Imo, Macs are very popular now, but it is harder to code viruses for them. And, Idk what those ppl are doing to their macs, but literally everyone I know has one (including classmates lol); and, some even have the first macbook with nooo problems.
> Eh, I guess it just depends who you know.
> 
> *not a mac salesperson, just loove the complete package ive gotten from them*
> NOW BACK TO THE HAIR.



Naw it's cool you can DEF disagree. I have been debating Mac vs. PC with people for YEARS, and it is all good. I know that some PC companies have crap service too (I would NEVAH get a Dell), but I haven't had any issues with my Vaios... :blowkiss: My first Vaio I had for 5 years (which is ridic for a laptop with a 10" screen) and the only reason I had to get a new laptop was because my drunk ex stepped on it and broke the screen. 

How is it harder to code viruses for them, when they are made out of the same thing as a PC? I don't know much about coding, so I'm interested. I know they are popular but they are not the most popular type of the computer on the market. Yes, Apple passed Microsoft in revenue, but you have to think of the iPhone and iPod, which is where Apple makes a LOT of money - as far as computers go, PCs are still on top. And I know a ton of people who have told me they've taken their Apple to the store a number of times because it just broke...I know everyone's experience is different though, so that's not what I'm talking about really. 

I mean that when I look for the top of the line specs when buying a new computer...Mac never has what I want. For instance, last time I got a new laptop (about two years ago), I was seriously considering a Mac, because of all the reasons you stated. However, once I got through comparing RAM, HD space, multimedia, DVD/Blu-ray drive, HD capabilities, etc - my choice was my Vaio hands down. I know that since that time Mac has upgraded and I'm sure they have these features now, but at the time, they didn't have what I wanted by a longshot, even if I customized my own machine.

I do admit that I am biased and hate Steve Jobs though, and I hate their marketing when they always act like they have come out with something new when PCs have had the same crap on the market for 6+ months...I wouldn't even let my friend download iTunes or Quicktime on my machine...

HAHAHAHA I just saw how much I typed...my bad...


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> I do have a DELL now... my work one is also a Dell.. so I said if it's good enough for them.. it's good enough for me.. lmao... But they are really nice and I'm sure it's super worth it.
> 
> 
> Okay, you making me browse them.. I'll look in June 2011... it is cute.. and all of the matching stuff is really cute.. if they had one in PINK.. I'd have it!
> 
> 250! Shiiiiiiz.. yeah he's gonna have to get that on his own. You know how many hurr products I could get with that???



you can get the apple care for 50 bucks on ebay. it's authentic of course.


----------



## EllePixie

LOL oops I was playing with my keyboard I didn't know that actually posted...LOL! Day, yes, please PM me re: the specs 'cause I'm interested...I have tried to come up with 10 reasons to like Mac and I was never able to...


----------



## Day36

Too long to quote you Elle, but LOL. Yeah girl, youre biased. I mean, some of the components are the same, BUT, many are not. I dont know the like technical explanation for it (excuse me, but I cant remember alladat!), but it is more difficult to code for macs due to the embedded defenses (if i remember correctly). I can ask and pm you once I know. Also, Im sure there are some pcs that can give you a good experience, but like i said, its the whole package for me. I wont ever go back to a pc. Customer service, ease of use right out the gate, willingness to help even after they have my money...i'll take it. 
(girl, lets pm after this so we dont bore our hair sisters )

Lol @ Fab. I hear you tho. thats sooo many tangle teezers! lmfao.


----------



## chebaby

i have a dell and i love it. but really dats all i know. my computer back when i was a tot was a dell and the lap top i had before this was a dell. so i really dont know any other computer.


----------



## EllePixie

Apples are just like natural hair. Straight up trendy and the current hot shiz.

OOOH SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll..._*cough*_ Come On Back

Has anyone used up anything lately or close to using up anything?

I hope to use up at least 1-3 creams B4 12-31.  About 1/4th Left in each Jar.  I am hoping to knock these out.

Is anyone else close to reducing alot of stuff?

I should also finish up my 1 Ori O Jojoba (Rinsed out bottle). 

Woulda' finished it up, but tried the BFH Cleansing Cream _instead_ and had no need to Co-Wash afterwards

Went straight to the Steamer.


----------



## *fabulosity*

EllePixie said:


> Apples are just like natural hair. Straight up trendy and the current hot shiz.
> 
> OOOH SHOTS FIRED!


 
:giggles:

spunky!!! 

Day ... you gon let her get away with that???? 

LOL.. taking it back to middle school!!!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll..._*cough*_ Come On Back
> 
> Has anyone used up anything lately or close to using up anything?
> 
> I hope to use up at least 1-3 creams B4 12-31.  About 1/4th Left in each Jar.  I am hoping to knock these out.
> 
> Is anyone else close to reducing alot of stuff?
> 
> I should also finish up my 1 Ori O Jojoba (Rinsed out bottle).
> 
> Woulda' finished it up, but tried the BFH Cleansing Cream _instead_ and had no need to Co-Wash afterwards
> 
> Went straight to the Steamer.



Heehee. I just used up all my Bee Mine Curly Butter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Heehee. I just used up all my *Bee Mine Curly Butter!*



So......Are You re-buying this one?

I also heard the CJ Honey Hibiscus Hair Butta' L-I is good too.


----------



## Day36

*fabulosity* said:


> :giggles:
> 
> spunky!!!
> 
> Day ... you gon let her get away with that????
> 
> LOL.. taking it back to middle school!!!



LOL. you silly Fab. Iont argue after Ive said my piece. We'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Day36

Oh yes, which BFH is similar to OO Jojoba?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So......Are You re-buying this one?
> 
> I also heard the CJ Honey Hibiscus Hair Butta' L-I is good too.



I would only rebuy this one if I could get it on sale for a good price, because it's basically the same thing as my Donna Marie Dream Curling Creme, and that's cheaper.

The Hair Butta is very moisturizing, but if your hair is low porosity like mine, you might not like it, because it's very thick and takes awhile to absorb. It took me like an hour not to have white head...my hair prefers lighter water-based LIs.


----------



## EllePixie

Day36 said:


> LOL. you silly Fab. Iont argue after Ive said my piece. We'll just agree to disagree.



Oh...I see you're skurred....LOL let me stop, I'm totally kidding. I'm in a silly mood today, I blame the rain.


----------



## Day36

EllePixie said:


> Oh...I see you're skurred....LOL let me stop, I'm totally kidding. I'm in a silly mood today, I blame the rain.



Girl, you need to stop dranking whatever @charz over there messing with.  Better ax about me! hee hee. Oh, anywho, I likes ya blog. DONT let me take that back now.


----------



## Priss Pot

I've had my Macbook for over 2.5 years.  Only problem has been having to get the inner shell thingy (surrounding the keyboard) replaced due to the fact that it would stain easily.  That was a cosmetic issue that Apple repaired free of charge, even after people's warranty was up (for only a limited amount of time, though).


----------



## EllePixie

Day36 said:


> Girl, you need to stop dranking whatever @charz over there messing with.  Better ax about me! hee hee. Oh, anywho, I likes ya blog. DONT let me take that back now.



Oh I don't be messin' with that same stuff as Charz Flocka... 

And thaaaaaank you!!! Maybe one day others will be able to "stomach" me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I would only rebuy this one if I could get it on sale for a good price, because it's basically the same thing as my Donna Marie Dream Curling Creme, and that's cheaper.
> 
> *The Hair Butta is very moisturizing, but if your hair is low porosity like mine, you might not like it, because it's very thick and takes awhile to absorb. It took me like an hour not to have white head...my hair prefers lighter water-based LIs.*



I was hoping to like the Christine Gant detangling Hair Milk (but it just doesn't do it for me) And of course I bought 16 ounces I'll hold my nose and finish it up OR pass it on to Che _*or somebody who i know well, that doesn't mind 1/2 used products*_

I *heart* CJ, and my Hair is thick so this may work for me.  I prefer thick, cream-based L-I's

Not buying any L-I's at all right now.


----------



## chebaby

i got one more use of my hv acai. it wont be a repurchase. it goes on rough and although my hair rinses well and feels nice i dont like the smell enough to repurchase.
right now my protein co washes are curl junkie repair me and curl junkie strengthening conditioner. might pick up another bottle today 
i slathered my hair in coconut oil before i co washed today and then after i rinsed out the conditioner but about a dime size of curl junkie smoothing gellie on each side and now my hair is wrapped in a towel. hope it dries before i go out in the cold. i may or may not scrunch in some dew.


----------



## Day36

Che, if you feel like messing with HV again (and havent already tried this product) get the protein daily condish she has. I think its called moist pro? idk. but, i love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i got one more use of my hv acai. it wont be a repurchase. it goes on rough and although my hair rinses well and feels nice i dont like the smell enough to repurchase.*


*

.... I agree. The smell is quite 'unusual'

I got about 4 of these coming. I  it.*


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was hoping to like the Christine Gant detangling Hair Milk (but it just doesn't do it for me) And of course I bought 16 ounces I'll hold my nose and finish it up OR pass it on to Che _*or somebody who i know well, that doesn't mind 1/2 used products*_
> 
> I *heart* CJ, and my Hair is thick so this may work for me.  I prefer thick, cream-based L-I's
> 
> Not buying any L-I's at all right now.



Well this is certainly thick and creamy! I did a full review on it too - Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Well this is certainly thick and creamy! I did a full review on it too - *Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta



Thanks Elle

Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Elle: Tried BFH Desert Drench L-I yet?


----------



## Priss Pot

Che, I see that you have the Curl Junkie Repair Me.  I want to try that conditioner one day since it has keratin in it.  I prefer to use protein conditioners that have keratin rather than the other proteins.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Elle: Tried BFH Desert Drench L-I yet?



I haven't tried anything from BFH! I haven't been buying from these newer companies after Afrovedagate...

Lemme go to the website...


----------



## EllePixie

I want the Pistachio DC.....darn you T!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day I like the Pistachio Deep Moisturizing conditioner and the Mango Macadamia mask... from BFH.


----------



## *fabulosity*

What scents do you like from carol's daughter?? I want to get some body stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all just woke up ik. I found 3 packages out back. I felt like ms. celie finding netties letters. I got the big doo doo, my replacement oil and a package from ltown (thanks lady). Still haven't rinsed my dc out yet.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> What scents do you like from carol's daughter?? I want to get some body stuff.



My favorite was the ecstacy fragrance. The others smelled a bit manly to me.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Hey all just woke up ik. I found 3 packages out back. I felt like ms. celie finding netties letters. I got the big doo doo, my replacement oil and a package from ltown (thanks lady). Still haven't rinsed my dc out yet.


That was fast!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finished a bottle of oyin's honey wash today. Its definitely going to be a repurchase. I have a bottle of oyin's new dew and Ill use it next wash day.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> Che, I see that you have the Curl Junkie Repair Me.  I want to try that conditioner one day since it has keratin in it.  I prefer to use protein conditioners that have keratin rather than the other proteins.



PrissPot, what kinda foundations are you loving recently?


----------



## La Colocha

I got some candy in my oyin box with the doo doo, that was nice.


----------



## fattyfatfat

what kind of candy?




La Colocha said:


> *I got some candy in my oyin box* with the doo doo, that was nice.


----------



## La Colocha

fattyfatfat said:


> what kind of candy?



Church candy,looks like lemon and cherry.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> PrissPot, what kinda foundations are you loving recently?



Lately, I've been experimenting with my Meow Cosmetics mineral foundation samples.  I actually just received my full-size foundation in the mail today (yay!).  You get a LOT of product for like $20 (3oz to be exact), and they fill it to the brim.  I'm liking this foundation so far.

As far as liquid, I'd have to say Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Spf.  It doesn't break me out, and it looks good in flash photography.  Since I bought the MAC ProLongwear foundation, I put the Bobbi Brown to the side, but now I've started back w/ the Bobbi Brown and I realized how much I missed it.  I'll more than likely be repurchasing it.

SN:  I received my Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade in the mail today too!  It smells delicious.  The last BSP I had was a 4oz, but it was gritty and the smell was very faint (Oyin later addressed the mistake with the lack of fragrance in one of the batches).  So I never used that BSP that much.  But now I have a new, non-gritty, highly fragrant one, so I'm happy 

ETA:  The MAC ProLongwear concealer is awesome.  I like pairing that w/ the Bobbi Brown.


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> Church candy,looks like lemon and cherry.



I got candy in mine too!


----------



## fattyfatfat

how are you using their BSP?



Priss Pot said:


> SN:  I received my Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade in the mail today too!  It smells delicious.  The last BSP I had was a 4oz, but it was gritty and the smell was very faint (Oyin later addressed the mistake with the lack of fragrance in one of the batches).  So I never used that BSP that much.  But now I have a new, non-gritty, highly fragrant one, so I'm happy


----------



## Priss Pot

fattyfatfat said:


> how are you using their BSP?



With my old jar, I'd just use it to smooth fly-aways when wearing wearing a ponytail/bun.

With this new jar, I'm gonna do the same but I'm also gonna try using it as a sealer for my ends when wearing twist/braid-outs.


----------



## chebaby

Fab,  I like the almond smell from carols daughter.
Prisspot, the repair me is really really nice.


----------



## Priss Pot

Going to the hookah bar tonight with friends.  The only con is the smoke getting in my hair.  I'm gonna walk out with my hair smelling like mint flavored smoke and pancake syrup.


----------



## Charz

2011 I am focusing on my skin and on my fitness level. After these two knee surgeries I will be able to start jogging in addition to my weight training. I will be in the best shape of my life.

I am only buying makeup at the makeup show in May and at the Sephora friends and family sale in Nov. 

I am trying to get my skin together. When I got off BC pills it make my face go crazy. I'm doing peels and using Tazorac. It already looks 50 percent better.

I am gonna be on maintenance mode for my hair. If it doesn't get any longer I don't care. So I am gonna have fun with it.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> Going to the hookah bar tonight with friends.  The only con is the smoke getting in my hair.  I'm gonna walk out with my hair smelling like mint flavored smoke and pancake syrup.



Do you have any oyin sprays? On one of empressri's videos she said it helps with smoke.


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> Do you have any oyin sprays? On one of empressri's videos she said it helps with smoke.



I was thinking about getting a spray, but I didn't.  I actually wanted to get the body moisturizing spray that had honey in it and use it for my hair.  I'm gonna have to look into getting either that or one of the juices.  I've used the Juices 'N Berries years ago, but never repurchased it.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> 2011 I am focusing on my skin and on my fitness level. After these two knee surgeries I will be able to start jogging in addition to my weight training. I will be in the best shape of my life.
> 
> I am only buying makeup at the makeup show in May and at the Sephora friends and family sale in Nov.
> 
> I am trying to get my skin together. When I got off BC pills it make my face go crazy. I'm doing peels and using Tazorac. It already looks 50 percent better.
> 
> I am gonna be on maintenance mode for my hair. If it doesn't get any longer I don't care. So I am gonna have fun with it.



Great goals, i need to focus on fitness and eating healthier also. When i eat healthier and move around i feel better. I have also started journal writing again to help relieve stress and taking more me time.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished an SSI Okra (yes, I have backups) and an Avocado & Silk. I have one more use left of my BFH Shea Mango Tea mask. Love it!! I love how my hair feels after rinsing this out. 

My 2nd BFH order came today, thank goodness. Has anyone used the Shea Almond Coconut conditioner? My hair is coconut-wary. I forgot this was in the Shea Mango 3/20.95 set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma also concentrate on eating a little better in the NYear as well as continue to work on getting both my hair & finances together.

I was doing really well on eating, but started going to alot of business lunch dates and making 'bad' menu choices so....I will focus on that.

In fact, while I'm off for next 2 weeks Imma try to get my eating together and try to drop about 5 lbs before returning to work on the 3rd.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma also concentrate on eating a little better in the NYear as well as continue to work on getting both my hair & finances together.
> 
> I was doing really well on eating, but started going to alot of business lunch dates and making 'bad' menu choices so....I will focus on that.
> 
> In fact, while I'm off for next 2 weeks Imma try to get my eating together and try to drop about 5 lbs before returning to work on the 3rd.


I need to do the same thing as well. I eat way too much candy.


----------



## fattyfatfat

in 2011 im working on eating healthier (less processed foods), reducing stress in my life and taking better care of my skin.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> 2011 I am focusing on my skin and on my fitness level. After these two knee surgeries I will be able to start jogging in addition to my weight training. I will be in the best shape of my life.
> 
> I am only buying makeup at the makeup show in May and at the Sephora friends and family sale in Nov.
> 
> I am trying to get my skin together. When I got off BC pills it make my face go crazy. I'm doing peels and using Tazorac. It already looks 50 percent better.
> 
> I am gonna be on maintenance mode for my hair. If it doesn't get any longer I don't care. So I am gonna have fun with it.



I need to be on your plan.  I had done so well over the summer with my fitness routine, working up to completing my first 5k at the end of Sept.  After I finished that goal in September, I fell off when I started working nights in the beginning of Oct.  Over the past few weeks, I've started back working out on the regular, and it feels good to be doing it too.  When you do better, you feel better.

As far as the skin thing, my acne went crazy when I got off BC.  The only thing that helps with my skin now is keeping a very simple skincare regimen, taking Omega 3-6-9 pills to regulate hormone imbalances, and drinking plenty of water.  I have a few dark marks that I'm working on fading. 

When it comes to hair, my plans are to keep single strand knots to a bare minimum.  I'm doing well with that now since I keep my hair stretched.  I've only done one wash 'n go in the past 2 months.  I'm gonna continue to take advantage of the cold weather by wearing my stretched styles, cause there's no guarantee that I will be able to keep this up once it gets hot.  I swim regularly in the warmer months, so co-washing regularly and bunning (while wet) becomes a staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:luv2:We can all Focus on our personal goals for 2011 whether they be:

Eating Healthier
Continued Hair Health Goals
Spiritual
Skin
Finances
Relationship
Career
Family

We are going to be some busy Ladies in 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a Slip in my box yesterday from the Post Office that I had a Package that had to be Signed For.

So, I signed it and put it back in the box....WHY WAS THE SLIP STILL IN THERE W/TODAY'S MAIL SITTING ON TOP OF THE SLIP & *NO PACKAGE??????* 

I am so mad.

*wonder what it was*


----------



## Americka

I used up the remainders of 3 Dominican DCs. Slowly reducing the stash...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I used up the remainders of 3 Dominican DCs. *Slowly reducing the stash...*



There's More. Lemme know if you're interested......


----------



## La Colocha

I got three braids left to do and i had to take a break. I just love the doo doo, the kbn butter is whipped really well, its thick but airy, so far so good.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> There's More. Lemme know if you're interested......



      
Yes, I do. Holla at me!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Now y'all see folks creating threads about the Tangle Teezer.. remember who TRIED to tell y'all first.. because now you ain't gonna be able to get one.. LMAO...


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a Slip in my box yesterday from the Post Office that I had a Package that had to be Signed For.
> 
> So, I signed it and put it back in the box....WHY WAS THE SLIP STILL IN THERE W/TODAY'S MAIL SITTING ON TOP OF THE SLIP & *NO PACKAGE??????*
> 
> I am so mad.
> 
> *wonder what it was*


 
I hate when that happens..
But it's a damn shame you have no idea what it was... CUZ you got that much stuff on the way... 
Damn Spirit!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Now y'all see folks creating threads about the Tangle Teezer.. remember who TRIED to tell y'all first.. because now you ain't gonna be able to get one.. LMAO...


Glad you put me on girl.  I am kind of thinking about getting 2 or 3 more. Just in case


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Glad you put me on girl. I am kind of thinking about getting 2 or 3 more. Just in case


 
Just in case... the spirit done got you too...

Top Ten Ways You know the Spirit May Have Seized you..

10.) You got boxes coming but you don't know what it is.
9.) You think your computer is only to be used to order stuff
8.) People randomly PM you asking for product recs or free products
7.) You have dreams about products.. or that you bought hair products that you didn't buy yet so you have to go buy them...
6.) You don't just get one of a new item you want at least 3 or 4
5.) You stalk a product for all of 5 minutes before clicking buy
4.) You have a mini breakdown when a site you want to buy something from is down and you keep clicking the refresh button
3.) You have added an additional method of payment to paypal.. i.e. new credit card or different checking account
2.) You start congregating with others who  the spirit has seized

And the number 1 reason you know the spirit has gotten you...

1.) You keep coming back to this thread looking for mo and mo thangs to get!


----------



## EllePixie

T really almost got me with the BFH...then I went to the other forum and their thread talked some sense into me about preserving products...lol, they always spoil my fun. Dah well.


----------



## SimJam

what they sayin abt preserving products?


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> what they sayin abt preserving products?



Just questioning how good her preservatives are, and the fact that she had preservatives as optional in your custom mix wasn't good. That's the main reason I stopped buying from smaller companies anyway, because I hate feeling like I have to hurry up and use up a product b/c I'm scared it's going to spoil.


----------



## SimJam

*fabulosity* said:


> Just in case... the spirit done got you too...
> 
> Top Ten Ways You know the Spirit *May* Have Seized you..
> 
> 10.) You got boxes coming but you don't know what it is.
> 9.) You think your computer is only to be used to order stuff
> 8.) People randomly PM you asking for product recs or free products
> 7.) You have dreams about products.. or that you bought hair products that you didn't buy yet so you have to go buy them...
> 6.) You don't just get one of a new item you want at least 3 or 4
> 5.) You stalk a product for all of 5 minutes before clicking buy
> 4.) You have a mini breakdown when a site you want to buy something from is down and you keep clicking the refresh button
> 3.) You have added an additional method of payment to paypal.. i.e. new credit card or different checking account
> 2.) You start congregating with others who the spirit has seized
> 
> And the number 1 reason you know the spirit has gotten you...
> 
> 1.) You keep coming back to this thread looking for mo and mo thangs to get!


 
methinks this sounds like a full fledged infestation of the spirit 
da spirit be moon walkin left and right and bustin a mooove


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies!

My Qhemet FINALLY came today...I ordered 2 AOHC, 2 BRBC, 1 CTDG, 1 Moringa DC...it was all packaged nice and neat and compact with 3 containers per bubble wrap BUT the DC didnt have an inner seal and when I opened it so I could smell it a bunch of it spilled on me! I was sitting on my bed so it spilled on my pants and I was getting ready to go somewhere & had to change clothes! That was instant grounds for me to NEVER re-purchase...also the consistency is very watery, think Milk of Magnesia but runnier and it smells like JessiCurl WDT that really lemongrassy scent....I cant believe its not creamy! Its literally liquid in a 5 oz jar! What kind of DC is that? I am sooo disappointed! 

I would wash my hair tonight so that I could use the CTDG & AOHC but I woke up sick this morning so I need to get well before I wash my hair...I have a 4 day work week coming up so I will probably do my hair Thursday....I have been doing twist outs a lot lately....I will probably get a sew-in next month. Im looking forward to the amount of time it will save me in the mornings but I am NOT looking forward to not being able to play in my hair 24/7.

I decided not to participate in Miss Jessie's BOGO...maybe next year when I actually NEED something!

My 2011 focus will be weight management (I think I will join weightwatchers again), financial management, and skincare! No new years resolutions, just re-directing my attention where it needs to be!


----------



## natura87

I have new glasses. I got them this afternoon and I LOVE THEM. I bought a bottle of Rainforest Radiance Detangling Spray( with pracaxi oil, bilberry extrat and linseed oil) and a Rainforest Moisture Hair Butter (with pracazi oil, manketti oil and honey) from The Body Shop as I waited. I tried them out and . I got some samples but they arent really worth mentioning becuase I will use them up in a jiffy.


----------



## bronzebomb

@ba1913 my moringa was stiff...not a liquid.    

Don't worry Miss Jessie's will be around.  It took me 2 years to finally purchase the entire line!!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

My focus for 2011:

To get emotionally healthier
To get physically healthier
To get financially savvier

These are just a couple of things, no resolutions just working on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I hate when that happens..
> But it's a damn shame you have no idea what it was... CUZ you got that much stuff on the way...
> *Damn Spirit!*



OOOOOOooooooooo The Spirit of Fabulosity


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> 
> *That was instant grounds for me to NEVER re-purchase...also the consistency is very watery, think Milk of Magnesia but runnier and it smells like JessiCurl WDT that really lemongrassy scent....I cant believe its not creamy! Its literally liquid in a 5 oz jar! What kind of DC is that? I am sooo disappointed! *
> 
> I would wash my hair tonight so that I could use the CTDG & AOHC but I woke up sick this morning so I need to get well before I wash my hair...I have a 4 day work week coming up so I will probably do my hair Thursday....I have been doing twist outs a lot lately....I will probably get a sew-in next month. Im looking forward to the amount of time it will save me in the mornings but I am NOT looking forward to not being able to play in my hair 24/7.
> 
> I decided not to participate in Miss Jessie's BOGO...maybe next year when I actually NEED something!
> 
> My 2011 focus will be weight management (I think I will join weightwatchers again), financial management, and skincare! *No new years resolutions, just re-directing my attention where it needs to be!*



@1st Bolded I read the "Exact" Same thing in another thread. Glad I had no interest in this one.  I hate watery DC'ers. Doesn't work well with Steam.  Although I *heart* Ashlii Amla and it isn't the 'thickest' of DC'ers.

@2nd Bolded That's right. A chance to re-prioritize.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Just in case... the spirit done got you too...
> 
> Top Ten Ways You know the Spirit May Have Seized you..
> 
> 10.) You got boxes coming but you don't know what it is.
> 9.) You think your computer is only to be used to order stuff
> 8.) People randomly PM you asking for product recs or free products
> 7.) You have dreams about products.. or that you bought hair products that you didn't buy yet so you have to go buy them...
> 6.) You don't just get one of a new item you want at least 3 or 4
> 5.) You stalk a product for all of 5 minutes before clicking buy
> 4.) You have a mini breakdown when a site you want to buy something from is down and you keep clicking the refresh button
> 3.) You have added an additional method of payment to paypal.. i.e. new credit card or different checking account
> 2.) You start congregating with others who  the spirit has seized
> 
> And the number 1 reason you know the spirit has gotten you...
> 
> 1.) You keep coming back to this thread looking for mo and mo thangs to get!*



Ladies.... Check out this Theory: Only The TRUE SPIRIT Could Come Up with 10 Signs of PJ-ism/Spirituality.

This Post Truly Shows Who the real _Spirit-instigator_ really is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just used MT/Hydratherma COMBO. Will finish up my Sample of Hydratherma  either tonight or tomorrow. _*thanks again Ms. B*_

Will also attempt to finish up 1-3 Daily Moisturizers (Hair Creams) by the end of the Year.


----------



## Priss Pot

My twist-out last night was really nice.  I'm loving the scent of this BSP, so yummy.  My SO is coming up here to visit today for a few days, so I know he's gonna like the smell of my hair.

I have a bottle of JBCO that I'm trying to figure out how to use it up.  Don't get me wrong, I do love me some castor oil, but my needs are kinda already met right when when it comes to my regimen.  I've already mixed some JBCO w/ my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> T really almost got me with the BFH...*then I went to the other forum and their thread talked some sense into me about preserving products...lol, they always spoil my fun. Dah well.*



I had an at length chat with her regarding this on e-mail. 

She said they list 3 months, but with proper storage most could last 1-2 years.

I'm sure I won't keep them that _long_, but right now they are in a cool dry place.

:assimilatGirl....Gone and try 1 or 2


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, my hair is feeling good this morning. Going to continue moisturizing this week with the dew/kbn combo then switch it up to something different next week. 3 more nights of work, can't wait to be off. We also have 2 snow storms coming back to back tomorrow and tuesday which sucks but oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Morning ladies, my hair is feeling good this morning. Going to continue moisturizing this week with the dew/kbn combo then switch it up to something different next week. 3 more nights of work, can't wait to be off. *We also have 2 snow storms coming back to back tomorrow and tuesday which sucks but oh well.*



Not sure about the Weather Here, but definitely Snow Christmas E & Day.
Going to keep doing the MT/Hydratherma and then switch to BeeMine Serum for 2 Weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i want to make one more purchase before the end of the year, i think.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone. i purchased a big dew last night. and from the local store i got komaza califia cream, hydratherma lotion, mhc organic oil and mhc guava balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think i want to make one more purchase before the end of the year, i think.



What You thinkin' bout gettin'?

My Stuff from BJ is in MD. I guess that's the 1st Leg. So maybe Tuesday or Wednesday hopefully.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hi everyone. i purchased a big dew last night. and from the local store i got komaza califia cream, hydratherma lotion, mhc organic oil and mhc guava balm.



I think everyone needs a big dew, seriously its going to get to a point where we can't get it because they will be out of ingredients, but you live by the store and have easier access.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What You thinkin' bout gettin'?
> 
> My Stuff from BJ is in MD. I guess that's the 1st Leg. So maybe Tuesday or Wednesday hopefully.



I was thinking about getting a few things from the natural store that you can order online. I was looking at dm moisturizing shampoo and another dc. I don't need anymore moisturizers, leave-ins or conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon, 

I'll be doing my hair will be trying BFH! I'm not getting the dew. Che I did not see Komaza or Oyin up the way do they change stock?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I was thinking about getting a few things from the natural store that you can order online. I was looking at dm moisturizing shampoo and another dc. I don't need anymore moisturizers, leave-ins or conditioner.



I think I'm good.  

I may do a Large "DEW-DEW" 

B4 ya'll _wipe them_ ---out



Ltown said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> *I'll be doing my hair will be trying BFH!* I'm not getting the dew. Che I did not see Komaza or Oyin up the way do they change stock?



Let Us Know what you think.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'm good.
> 
> I may do a Large "DEW-DEW"
> 
> B4 ya'll _wipe them_ ---out
> 
> 
> 
> Let Us Know what you think.



Lmao, has the actual oyin store ever been oos on anything? This is the first time i have ordered anything directly from them because the wait time used to take forever but i see they have sped that up, and i rather buy from them because they make it fresh.


----------



## mkd

I really cant make up my mind about what I am going to be doing with my hair.  I am thinking about rollersetting exclusively for a while. That leaves me a whole lot of stylers that I was using for twists etc.  I will switch my focus to DC I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, has the actual oyin store ever been oos on anything?* This is the first time i have ordered anything directly from them because the wait time used to take forever but i see they have sped that up, and i rather buy from them because they make it fresh.



Uh.....Girl, Foolin' with Ya'll......

Shoot....There's A First Time for Errthang

...........


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> hi everyone. i purchased a big dew last night. and from the local store i got komaza califia cream, hydratherma lotion, mhc organic oil and mhc guava balm.


 
THey got hydratherma there??? And dew??

That's it.. I'm moving to Murrryland.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> I was thinking about getting a few things from the natural store that you can order online. I was looking at dm moisturizing shampoo and another dc. I don't need anymore moisturizers, leave-ins or conditioner.


 
LC.. leave that DM poo alone.. it is not the bidness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *THey got hydratherma there??? And dew??
> 
> That's it.. I'm moving to Murrryland*.



What I tell ya'll about that Spirit 

Told Ya'll

Me Too!

_*knocks Fab down*_


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies.... Check out this Theory: Only The TRUE SPIRIT Could Come Up with 10 Signs of PJ-ism/Spirituality.
> 
> This Post Truly Shows Who the real _Spirit-instigator_ really is


 
The spirit would say that!


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> LC.. leave that DM poo alone.. it is not the bidness.



Thanks fab, do you guys know of a good moisturizing poo other than elucence, that cleans well but is not stripping. Even if its on the ground? I can't use head and shoulders every week.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I washed today with that BFH Ginger Orange .. it is nice.. but  I have no idea how it gets my hair clean with those ingredients..
Its purified water, coconut oil, palm oil, orange peel, cetereayl (sp?), and ginger extract??
Somebody school me.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> I washed today with that BFH Ginger Orange .. it is nice.. but  I have no idea how it gets my hair clean with those ingredients..
> Its purified water, coconut oil, palm oil, orange peel, cetereayl (sp?), and ginger extract??
> Somebody school me.



It may be the orange peel, citrus does have cleansing properties and i don't know about the ginger.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Thanks fab, do you guys know of a good moisturizing poo other than elucence, that cleans well but is not stripping. Even if its on the ground? I can't use head and shoulders every week.


 
OMG.. let us see... 
What about the Yes to Movement?? 
I LURRRVE them.. I might like them better than Elucence.

That Etae stuff is nice too .. I got that in a swap....

Morrocanoil poo and con..

Pureology Hydrating... 

And all of these are sulfate free.. because you know with the BKT aka "the debil"... can't do sulfates. 

Ones I haven't tried yet that I have..
Darcy's Pumpkin Cleansing Cream
CJ Cleansing Conditioner
As I Am Naturally Cleansing Puddin' (lmao)

I know it's some more.. but I can't think.. the heat is getting to my brain.. I'm trying to remember what's in my first cabinet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I washed today with that BFH Ginger Orange .. it is nice.. but  I have no idea how it gets my hair clean with those ingredients..
> *Its purified water*, coconut oil, palm oil,* orange peel, cetereayl (sp?), and ginger extract??*
> Somebody school me.



Aren't these the Cleansing Agents and the others the Moisturizing Agents?

Rosalindb & Ltown know all about this kind of stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *It may be the orange peel, citrus does have cleansing properties *and i don't know about the ginger.



Girl...........Don't start with me Today!

Why do we keep doing that???

Too Funny!


----------



## La Colocha

I tried the yes to fab but didn't like them. I saw priss and another lady uses elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. I saw that at walgreens.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> I tried the yes to fab but didn't like them. I saw priss and another lady uses elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. I saw that at walgreens.


 
Which ones..? Carrots, Tomatoes or Cucumbers?
You didn't like any of them??? 
oh no.. I love them.. I put MK on them.. 

Or what about organix.. I like the acai avocado one.. it's like a protein poo...

Is it too late to audition for the Millionaire Matchmaker? They never get married anyway.. but it seems like fun.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Which ones..? Carrots, Tomatoes or Cucumbers?
> You didn't like any of them???
> oh no.. I love them.. I put MK on them..
> 
> Or what about organix.. I like the acai avocado one.. it's like a protein poo...
> 
> Is it too late to audition for the Millionaire Matchmaker? They never get married anyway.. but it seems like fun.



Carrot and cucumber, i can't do protein. The only organix i saw in the store is shea and coconut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pass on BIG-DADDY-DOO-DOO!

If I were to get _yet another_ Hair Lotion, it would be Hydratherma.

Imma roll wid my 8 ounce


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Carrot and cucumber, i can't do protein. The only organix i saw in the store is shea and coconut.



Cream Of Nature 

Folx Still Swear by That Fiddy years Later.....


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Which ones..? Carrots, Tomatoes or Cucumbers?
> You didn't like any of them???
> oh no.. I love them.. I put MK on them..
> 
> Or what about organix.. I like the acai avocado one.. it's like a protein poo...
> 
> Is it too late to audition for the Millionaire Matchmaker? They never get married anyway.. but it seems like fun.


I was just coming to say that Fab put me on to yes to...I am using the carrots poo now.  My husband is using it too and he goes through poo fast so I will  get the cucumber poo next. 

La, can you do poo bars.  Sage sells the bee mine poo bar, the aryuvedic one is the one i have.  I really like it a lot.  I do hate that strong fragrance she uses though.  

Fab, I love millionaire matchmaker.  patty is foolish.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma pass on BIG-DADDY-DOO-DOO!
> 
> If I were to get _yet another_ Hair Lotion, it would be Hydratherma.
> 
> Imma roll wid my 8 ounce


 
That's cause you ahven't used it yet.
But you got two anyway right.. so even if you love it.. you skraight.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aren't these the Cleansing Agents and the others the Moisturizing Agents?
> 
> Rosalindb & Ltown know all about this kind of stuff!


 
All I know about those citrus is they can stimulate the scalp but cleaning I can't say.  

Fab do let us know how that cleansing cleaner work, I'm not cowasher but have cotton marshmallow cleaner.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, what did you get from BFH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> All I know about those citrus is they can stimulate the scalp but cleaning I can't say.
> 
> *Fab do let us know how that cleansing cleaner work, I'm not cowasher but have cotton marshmallow cleaner.*



I tried it Friday (Ginger/Orange) and IMO, it worked Great! Moisturizing & non-stripping. But Imma Huge Co-Washer.


----------



## mkd

I want my BFH.  I need to hear more reviews so I can decide what I am getting in my next order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> That's cause you ahven't used it yet.
> But you got two anyway right.. so even if you love it.. you skraight.



No.

I only got One.


----------



## La Colocha

Naw mk can't do poo bars, they make my hair feel waxy and i don't like acv.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok its either elasta or creme of nature. I can get them here.

I used to use avalon organics awaphui moisturizing shampoo but i can't find it any more.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I want my BFH. I need to hear more reviews so I can decide what I am getting in my next order.


 
MK, you have alot of hair so you'll need several bottoms. IMO the bottles are narrow and the consistency for mango mask is medium not really thick. I'm mid sl and I had to use alot to get all my hair covered. I'm under heat cap now will be back with results slip or not??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok its either elasta or *creme of nature.* I can get them here.
> 
> I used to use *avalon organics* awaphui moisturizing shampoo but i can't find it any more.



Yep.

You can always get A.Organics here w/$5.00 Shipping any size order

VitaGlo.com Atkins, NOW Vitamins, EAS, Protein Low Prices & FREE* Shipping!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.
> 
> You can always get A.Organics here w/$5.00 Shipping any size order
> 
> VitaGlo.com Atkins, NOW Vitamins, EAS, Protein Low Prices & FREE* Shipping!



Thanks t, who is bahshir? with all them muskels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> MK, you have alot of hair so you'll need several bottoms. *IMO the bottles are narrow and the consistency for mango mask is medium not really thick.* I'm mid sl and I had to use alot to get all my hair covered. I'm under heat cap now will be back with results slip or not??



I Reported Early On that the Bottles Looked Worrisomeerplexed

The Cleanser was a little hard to get out,  but it had been in the Fridge.

It's Fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, *who is bahshir? with all them muskels*.



Girl........I shoulda' known

STOP!

You 'posed to be looking at POO!......

.............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........I shoulda' known
> 
> STOP!
> 
> You 'posed to be looking at POO!......
> 
> .............



He can look at my poo, i just saw him when i was looking for at it. lawd im getting sleepy.


----------



## Charz

I used up my free John Frieda Conditioner and my KCKT.

I'll repurchase the KCKT, it's one of my staples


----------



## EllePixie

These doo doo jokes just don't get old...I just woke up and I'm over here 

Anywho I just used the last little bit of my KC Tiny Twirls Styler...but I wasted it b/c after I finished doing my hair (I didn't section) my hair flopped over and I realized I had build up so I had to no poo with DF in the shower...but oh well, that stuff was too watery anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> He can look at my poo, i just saw him when i was looking for at it. lawd im getting sleepy.



I thought of  Nexxus Therapy  too for Poo.


----------



## Charz

This is how i know I am content with my hair.

I was running late for work on Thursday and my rollerset was on it's last leg. I put four braids in my hair with some KCKT. I put a scarf and hat over it and took the 23 minute metro ride to work. When I got to work, I went straight to the restroom, and took down my plats. My hair looked so fly  I was shocked. It looked like I spent way more than 5 minutes on it.


----------



## Ltown

BFH mango deep is ok not a keeper for me. I like my hair to feel silky after a wash.  I use flowerhair leave in will see in the morning if it can beat KCKT probably not Charz it is a keeper!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> BFH mango deep is ok not a keeper for me. I like my hair to feel silky after a wash.  I use flowerhair leave in will see in the morning if it can beat KCKT probably not Charz it is a keeper!



KCKT is the ish. point blank. Its even better than KBB hair milk.and it's cheaper, just doesn't smell as good.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> No.
> 
> I only got One.


 
My bad!
I thought you had ordered two 8oz.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I really like the Komaza Moku Leave in.. was gonna use ASIAN.. but figured I'll use all of those products together..
Gonna do my satin braid out .. and use the ASIAN twisting creme ... will report back the results.


----------



## Charz

is it called ASIAN or ASIAM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *is it called ASIAN *or ASIAM?



As I Am Naturally


----------



## *fabulosity*

ASIAN for short!


----------



## Charz

I think Imma try to apply to be a LHCF moderator!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I think Imma try to apply to be a LHCF moderator!*



.........  Yeah. Okay.

Good Luck with that


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I think Imma try to apply to be a LHCF moderator!



Charz Flocka, a moderator?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Charz Flocka, a moderator?!



It Would Be On  Errday!





 +

...............


----------



## Charz

I miss my 6,000 thanks


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Would Be On  Errday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> ...............



"Naw naw, we ain't lockin' that sh**. Leave that sh** open, let 'em go at it...hard in the paint..."
:gunner7:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Gone & Apply Charz


----------



## Charz

ummm can someone nominate me?


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> ummm can someone nominate me?



How do we do that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If there is an Opening.....This Thread will support you 100%.

Are they looking  for Mods....sure, we will support you.


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> How do we do that?




umm pm beverly and tell her I should be one.   don't worry, u'll be rewarded


----------



## La Colocha

Went to walgreens to get some meds and stopped by the hair isle, they are starting to replace the old suave and i got the last 3 32oz bottles. Rip. I will got to the dollar store and clean them out next week and that's it, it will be gone forever.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aren't these the Cleansing Agents and the others the Moisturizing Agents?
> 
> Rosalindb & Ltown know all about this kind of stuff!


Not sure about this but it is possible that the orange peel may have been added due to its astringent properties to get rid of excess oil.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I tried it Friday (Ginger/Orange) and IMO, it worked Great! Moisturizing & non-stripping. But Imma Huge Co-Washer.


Do  you notice any difference to the other conditioners that you use. Have you tried WEN or Darcy's cleansing conditioner? I haven't mysef but just wondered if you noticed a difference between "normal conditioners" and "cleansing conditioners"



La Colocha said:


> Thanks fab, do you guys know of a good moisturizing poo other than elucence, that cleans well but is not stripping. Even if its on the ground? I can't use head and shoulders every week.


I love Aubrey Organics White Camellia and have been using this since about 2007. I find that it cleanses without stripping. Have you tried black soap? I have tried it a few times and liked it. 

I clarified yesterday with Bentonite clay and have decided to try the black soap from January for at least 3 to 6 months to see if it could replace my White Camellia. I have been using black soap for my face and body since about 2005/6 so it would nice if this also works as my shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Went to walgreens to get some meds and stopped by the hair isle, *they are starting to replace the old suave and i got the last 3 32oz bottles. Rip. I will got to the dollar store and clean them out next week and that's it, it will be gone forever*.



WOW! 

That's Too Bad


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!
> 
> That's Too Bad



I knowerplexed.

Rosa , i have tried black soap and didn't like it either, It made my hair stink. And i think i tried aubrey shampoo the dessert and it was a hot mess. The colochas are picky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Not sure about this but it is possible that the orange peel may have been added due to its astringent properties to get rid of excess oil.
> 
> 
> *Do  you notice any difference to the other conditioners that you use.* Have you tried WEN or Darcy's cleansing conditioner? I haven't mysef but just wondered if you noticed a difference between "normal conditioners" and *"cleansing conditioners"*
> 
> 
> I love Aubrey Organics White Camellia and have been using this since about 2007. I find that it cleanses without stripping. Have you tried black soap? I have tried it a few times and liked it.
> 
> I clarified yesterday with Bentonite clay and have decided to try the black soap from January for at least 3 to 6 months to see if it could replace my White Camellia. I have been using black soap for my face and body since about 2005/6 so it would nice if this also works as my shampoo



It was definitely _different_ than simple Co-washing. It produced a 'moisturizing/creamy' lather.  Not a sudsy lather.

I also got ASIAN Coconut Co-washing Cleanser and the Amla Cream Rinse to try.

Not tried Black Soap Not much of a Poo'er


----------



## robot.

this lady is going to stop playing around with my grades!  she is keeping me from dean's list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I knowerplexed.
> 
> Rosa , i have tried black soap and didn't like it either, It made my hair stink. And i think i tried aubrey shampoo the dessert and it was a hot mess. The colochas are picky.



I think you'd like BFH Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha ---  What did you decide to Buy??????


----------



## chebaby

I co washed with BFH Shea coconut deep conditioner and it foams like a shampoo. I like it. My hair detangled easily and I didn't use a leave in and my hair is still soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I co washed with BFH Shea coconut deep conditioner *and it foams like a shampoo.* I like it. My hair detangled easily and I didn't use a leave in and my hair is still soft.*



Well.........I really liked the Ginger/Orange Cleansing.  It's nice. 

After  I  used it I didn't need to follow-up with another conditioner.

Now I can't wait to try ALL the Others!!!!! 

Thanks Che!


----------



## *fabulosity*

That's on the list.. here's my cart... 

Product Name Quantity Price Delete 

Cotton (Marshmallow) Cream Cleansing Conditioner

Price: $ 7.55   $ 7.55

Yarrow Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner

Price: $ 7.65   $ 7.65


Banana Avocado Deep Mask

Price: $ 14.00   $ 14.00


Shea Almond Coconut Deep Cream Conditioner 

Price: $ 11.00   $ 11.00


Ginger Macadamia Conditioner

Price: $ 12.00   $ 12.00


Green Tea Avocado Conditioner

Price: $ 12.45   $ 24.90

Lemon Peel Mint Cleansing Conditioner

Price: $ 8.65   $ 8.65

Shea Almond Coconut Aloe Leave-In

Price: $ 12.00   $ 12.00


Hibiscus Banana Light Creme Conditioner

Price: $


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.........I really liked the Ginger/Orange Cleansing. It's nice.
> 
> After I used it I didn't need to follow-up with another conditioner.
> 
> Now I can't wait to try *ALL* the Others!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Che!


 


Hmph....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Fab:

What about The 3/$20.95 Fruit Set?


----------



## *fabulosity*

I think I'm gonna like the ASIAN twist defining cream.. first it smelled 
and it is a nice consistency and wasn't greasy.. I can't wait to take my braids down to see what it looks like.. MK.. I made you a sample..


----------



## mkd

Fab, that green tea conditioner sounds lovely.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fab:
> 
> What about The 3/$20.95 Fruit Set?


 
I got that one already...


----------



## *fabulosity*

I went and read the testimonials.. and maybe she used to make more standard conditioners... but they sounded good.. I ain't gonna be balling like Coffee with some $30 conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I got that one already...*



............................


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> ............................


 what can I say...
the spirit  
#kanyeshrug#


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I went and read the testimonials..* and maybe she used to make more standard conditioners... but they sounded good.. *I ain't gonna be balling like Coffee with some $30 conditioner.*



Lemme Go Look!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Yes Cmoney went and customized her some conditioner. I had built one and it was just about twenty dollars and I was like nahl son.. I'll get the premades.. 

Has anyone used the safflower scalp oil yet??? Is safflower oil heavy or light?? 

I am really thinking by this time next year.. God willing.. I will be WL. I hope.... I am still not big chopping nothing on this head though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> what can I say...
> *the spirit *
> #kanyeshrug#



Honey....You Are THE SPIRIT!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honey....You Are THE SPIRIT!


 


Don't you start......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Let's Buy something!.........


----------



## Americka

*fabulosity* said:


> Yes Cmoney went and customized her some conditioner. I had built one and it was just about twenty dollars and I was like nahl son.. I'll get the premades..
> 
> Has anyone used the safflower scalp oil yet??? Is safflower oil heavy or light??
> 
> I am really thinking by this time next year.. God willing.. I will be WL. I hope.... I am still not big chopping nothing on this head though.


Safflower Oil should be a light oil since it is nutritionally similar to sunflower oil. Never used it, though.


----------



## Minty

I give my thumbs up to Keracare Natural Textures line. I've been using the cleansing creme (oh its delicious) and leave in on myself off an on since summer and I love it. I got it for natural heads and I liked it so much on them I started using it. 

anyhoo back to the game.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let's Buy something!.........


 
What else can you buy for hair?? You got all the latest! Go buy silk scarf or hat


----------



## Charz

Why ya'll doin this to meeeee


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> What else can you buy for hair?? You got all the latest! Go buy silk scarf or hat


 
 

1..2.. T's coming for you...
3..4 .. better lock your door....


----------



## robot.

is jasmine's avocado and silk original? or resale?


----------



## Charz

robot. said:


> is jasmine's avocado and silk original? or resale?




it's from a base.


----------



## robot.

can i have a link? i tried to google, but another reseller came up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *What else can you buy for hair?? You got all the latest!* Go buy silk scarf or hat



I would like a Prettywrap.

Nah....I'm not getting anythingerplexed


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would like a Prettywrap.
> 
> Nah....I'm not getting anythingerplexed



you don't want that prettycrap, it falls apart  atleast mine did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> can i have a link? i tried to google, but another reseller came up.



Here:
Jasmines Bath and Beauty Products - Home Page


----------



## robot.

i meant to the base?  Thanks, T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> i meant to the base?  Thanks, T!



Sorry.

.......................


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I tried the yes to fab but didn't like them. I saw priss and another lady uses elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. I saw that at walgreens.



You should try this one. Its cheap and works great.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> *1..2.. T's coming for you...
> 3..4 .. better lock your door....*


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> I think I'm gonna like the ASIAN twist defining cream.. first it smelled
> and it is a nice consistency and wasn't greasy.. I can't wait to take my braids down to see what it looks like.. MK.. I made you a sample..


i just saw this.  Thanks Fabby!


----------



## Brownie518

Che, you still here...let me know if you want my BFH Shea Almond Coconut condish. It came in the 3/20 pack but I don't mess with Coconut too tough. 

mkd, I think you should try the Ginger Macadamia and/or the Shea Mango Tea mask from BFH.


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> 1..2.. T's coming for you...
> 3..4 .. better lock your door....


 
Girl, T ain't doing nothing she know it true! So T what you getting??


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, t i didn't buy anything but that suave today. I guess the feeling past, won't be on long because im getting right back up in the bed.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, t i didn't buy anything but that suave today. I guess the feeling past, won't be on long because im getting right back up in the bed.



La, what Suave you buyin up? The Shea butter Almond?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, what Suave you buyin up? The Shea butter Almond?



Yes ma'am, walgreens already started putting the new version on the shelf, the bottles look a bit different so you can tell which one is which. I love that suave for my hair so im getting what i can.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Yes ma'am, walgreens already started putting the new version on the shelf, the bottles look a bit different so you can tell which one is which. I love that suave for my hair so im getting what i can.



Oh, okay. I'll see if I can find any...


----------



## hannan

La Colocha said:


> Yes ma'am, walgreens already started putting the new version on the shelf, the bottles look a bit different so you can tell which one is which. I love that suave for my hair so im getting what i can.



What about it did they change?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, okay. I'll see if I can find any...



Thanks ms b, do you use it too? I have a good amount growing, im going to see what the dollar store has left next week. They are replacing the c cone with dimethicone.


----------



## La Colocha

hannan said:


> What about it did they change?



The cyclo something cone (which evaporates and leaves behinds the oils) with dimethicone which i can't do. The suave site has the new version ingredients.


----------



## La Colocha

They are changing the whole professional line

Suave: Professional Quality Products for the Entire Family


----------



## natura87

The spirit took ahold of me. I wasnt even online, I was at the grocery store and I remembered there is a Sally's next door. Next thing I know the lady is ringing up a Tangle Teezer.

I blame Fab.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> The spirit took ahold of me. I wasnt even online, I was at the grocery store and I remembered there is a Sally's next door. Next thing I know the lady is ringing up a Tangle Teezer.
> 
> I blame Fab.



Lmao the spirit got you.


----------



## EllePixie

I got the new Curl Junkie Repair Me Protein Treatment...I rarely do PTs so this should last me a looooong time. I usually use GPB.


----------



## Brownie518

Vatika Frosting is 20% off until the end of the month (if ya'll don't already know)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> The spirit took ahold of me. I wasnt even online, I was at the grocery store and I remembered there is a Sally's next door. Next thing I know the lady is ringing up a Tangle Teezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I blame Fab*.





Yep.
......................


........................


----------



## Americka

2 jars of VF would cost me 25 bucks including shipping. Nah, son! Them two jars can't fit in the small priority mail box?


----------



## natura87

Americka said:


> 2 jars of VF would cost me 25 bucks including shipping. Nah, son! Them two jars can't fit in the small priority mail box?



Thats why I'm gonna wait. Its good but its not that good.


----------



## Americka

natura87 said:


> Thats why I'm gonna wait. Its good but its not that good.


Yanno! I don't even use it on my hair - I use as an aftershower moisturizer. I need to try making my own.


----------



## BrownBetty

I am thinking about transitioning.  I tried 3 years ago and failed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

robot. said:


> is jasmine's avocado and silk original? or resale?


 
I wish I knew u were interested in jasmine's before i sent ur package...I have a shea cream rinse that I've never used and I just dont see how I will ever fit it into my regimen  It seems like it may be similar to the oyin honey hemp...anyone used em both and can compare the two?


----------



## robot.

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I wish I knew u were interested in jasmine's before i sent ur package...I have a shea cream rinse that I've never used and I just dont see how I will ever fit it into my regimen  It seems like it may be similar to the oyin honey hemp...anyone used em both and can compare the two?



please, don't worry about it sis!

i've never used the honey hemp as a leave-in, though i know a lot of ladies like to use it for this purpose. the jasmine's leave-in makes a great moisturizer! i really like it on dry hair.


----------



## natura87

I am prepooing with Burts Bee's Green Tea and Fennel Seed conditioner. I will probably rinse it out with an Avalon Organics poo and cowash with Tresemme Naturals. Tomorrow will be a wash and go kinda day.


----------



## Ltown

BrownBetty said:


> I am thinking about transitioning. I tried 3 years ago and failed.


 
BB, you can do it if you have enough hair to bun/pony I transition for 15 months, snip off 1/2 relaxer every 2  months. I've bc 3 times this was my first transtion it was easier. Only downside I became pj because transition hair was hard deciding what I like. 



robot. said:


> please, don't worry about it sis!
> 
> i've never used the honey hemp as a leave-in, though i know a lot of ladies like to use it for this purpose. the jasmine's leave-in makes a great moisturizer! i really like it on dry hair.


 
Robot, I love Jasmine leave in and shampoo. Avacodo/silk is awesome.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Yes ma'am, walgreens already started putting the new version on the shelf, the bottles look a bit different so you can tell which one is which. I love that suave for my hair so im getting what i can.


 
La, tell us more about this suave and what it looks like maybe not all stores are removing the old version, is it at Walgreens can send you some?


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La, tell us more about this suave and what it looks like maybe not all stores are removing the old version, is it at Walgreens can send you some?



Aww no thanks l, i called the dollar store and they have 2 cases left, i will be getting them or whatever is left in them on friday.  I can't find a pic of the old stuff but if i can get what he has i should be fine. I think a lot of stores have already replaced it.

Mornin ladies, please send a prayer up for those who are out and about today, we are going to get hit. Going to moisturize today with the dew and a little kbn butter and bun my braids


----------



## robot.

used up my jasmine's leave-in a few minutes ago. good morning, everyone!


----------



## Minty

morning hun. Have a great day!!


----------



## SimJam

Good morning laydeez

hope everyone had an awesome weekend!

only 2 more days till Im on vacation ..woohooooo. 

I know Ive been talkin abt getting to play with my products but in truth Im overly excited to be with my nieces ... last time I was with them was in June


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I'm still sleepie.  I didn't get off work until 130a after having started at 10am.  Had to get up and finish charting what I didn't want to stay at work to finish.

My 1st BFH order and my Dew Dew came on Friday.  The BFH was the 3for20 in shea/mango, a pistachio dc and something else.  They came in 2 boxes but she had only charged me for 1.  

I got the big Dew Dew and a BSP figuring the combo on twists/twistouts will be amazing.  I love the smell of both.

I still waiting on:
Lotioncrafters-12/23
WSP
2 BFH order

I debating on waiting for the ayurnaturals sale in Jan before stocking up on henna.


----------



## JerriBlank

Hi ladies!
Sooo what are the odds of Oyin having a Christmas sale?
Did they have one last year?


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im hoping that they have a Christmas sale too! I want to stock up on their honey wash and I want a sample of their burnt sugar pomade. 




ladybeesrch said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sooo what are the odds of Oyin having a Christmas sale?
> Did they have one last year?


----------



## La Colocha

ladybeesrch said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sooo what are the odds of Oyin having a Christmas sale?
> Did they have one last year?



Idk lady, maybe some one else knows? I would like a bath gift set..


----------



## SimJam

and I shud have ordered some funk butter from Oyin... i totally forgot abt that


----------



## fattyfatfat

ladyb, if oyin doesnt have a sale, curlmart usually has 15%-20% off sales during the holidays. im stalking my email and their site to see if they will have one.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> I'm still sleepie. I didn't get off work until 130a after having started at 10am. Had to get up and finish charting what I didn't want to stay at work to finish.
> 
> My 1st BFH order and my Dew Dew came on Friday. The BFH was the 3for20 in shea/mango, a pistachio dc and something else. They came in 2 boxes but she had only charged me for 1.
> 
> I got the big Dew Dew and a BSP figuring the combo on twists/twistouts will be amazing. I love the smell of both.
> 
> I still waiting on:
> Lotioncrafters-12/23
> WSP
> 2 BFH order
> 
> I debating on waiting for the ayurnaturals sale in Jan before stocking up on henna.


 
Vonnie, which henna are you getting, they don't have karishma anymore?


----------



## Charz




----------



## BrownBetty

Charz said:


> guys look at the jordan sparks thread in the ET forum. pure foolishness.



I stumbled upon that mess yesterday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> guys look at the jordan sparks thread in the ET forum. pure foolishness.


 
Some people need to insure they take their meds before posting


----------



## robot.

i am *TWO *points away from the grade i need to pass this class!

*dies*

*comes back to life to send professor an email*

*slips back into grave*

pray for me, ya'll.  TWOOO POINTSSS!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't remember the end of 2009 being this bad.  I know life is tough right now but this one place for some women, shoot black women, can come and chillax and enjoy themselves.

The negativity rolling thru the forum right now is insane.

U1B1 is a fun place to cut up, review product & styles, use some things, and make multiple intelligent product purchases.  Leave that other mess in the streets.


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> guys look at the jordan sparks thread in the ET forum. pure foolishness.


 
oh WOW ... 

some threads rlly are the devil

ETA

*Vonnie* ... thats soooo true, honestly my constitution cannot deal with such depravity


----------



## fattyfatfat

a store in NYC has oyin products! I think Im going to go there now while they have them. This way Ill be saving some shipping and handling monies!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I dont think the streets are as tough as LHCF!




Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I don't remember the end of 2009 being this bad.  I know life is tough right now but this one place for some women, shoot black women, can come and chillax and enjoy themselves.
> 
> The negativity rolling thru the forum right now is insane.
> 
> U1B1 is a fun place to cut up, review product & styles, use some things, and make multiple intelligent product purchases.  *Leave that other mess in the streets*.


----------



## Charz

I wish there was a new product line that was appealing to me. Where is the next qhemet?


----------



## Charz

That's what I've been waiting for...the next Qhemet Biologics Product line.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> Vonnie, which henna are you getting, they don't have karishma anymore?



Im gonna get the Seasons Dulhan.  Che says that it gives her color and conditioning.  Couple other henna-heads like that too.

She has it on sale now but I was gonna get some more hibiscus powder too and I don't know if it will be better to wait.  She's also getting the new products next month.


----------



## Charz

what happened to iNicola? I miss her


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz said:


> what happened to iNicola? I miss her



There are a lot of people i miss posting on the forum


----------



## JerriBlank

fattyfatfat said:


> a store in NYC has oyin products! I think Im going to go there now while they have them. This way Ill be saving some shipping and handling monies!



You don't understand how jealous I am.. I know about curlmart,but they don't have the royal dewness yet,and I neeeddzzz that!!! I brought my bottle to work so I can stare at it and calculate how much time I can spare before I get my order in.. I might not wait until Christmas.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I used to be jealous of everyone who lived in MD b/c they have oyin right there! but now that the store here in nyc has oyin products, Im going to be there alllll the time! Ill see if they have the new dew for you.



ladybeesrch said:


> You don't understand how jealous I am.. I know about curlmart,but they don't have the royal dewness yet,and I neeeddzzz that!!! I brought my bottle to work so I can stare at it and calculate how much time I can spare before I get my order in.. I might not wait until Christmas.


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> There are a lot of people i miss posting on the forum


 

I know and I MISS MSA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> I know and I MISS MSA!!!!!!!!!!


Me too,  I think she contributed alot to this forum


----------



## BrownBetty

fattyfatfat said:


> a store in NYC has oyin products! I think Im going to go there now while they have them. This way Ill be saving some shipping and handling monies!




Hey now! Imma need the name.  I almost ordered some stuff today. I will be in ny this week.  Thx


----------



## BrownBetty

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Im gonna get the Seasons Dulhan.  Che says that it gives her color and conditioning.  Couple other henna-heads like that too.
> 
> She has it on sale now but I was gonna get some more hibiscus powder too and I don't know if it will be better to wait.  She's also getting the new products next month.




Where do you buy your henna?  I am going to start up again next month.  I did it for years, then stopped last year (the process was bothering me) but my hair was thicker and thriving then.  

thx


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

BrownBetty- I've been ordering from ayrunaturals (sp?)


----------



## JerriBlank

fattyfatfat said:


> I used to be jealous of everyone who lived in MD b/c they have oyin right there! but now that the store here in nyc has oyin products, Im going to be there alllll the time! Ill see if they have the new dew for you.


*squeals* Yay! Please let me know if they do!


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey lady. They have the dew!!!! I'm here now


----------



## BrownBetty

fattyfatfat said:


> Hey lady. They have the dew!!!! I'm here now



Is this it:

*Georgia NY
*89 East Houston Street
New York, NY 10012-2805
(646) 827-2428


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey lady. They only had one dew left so I purchased it for you. I'll send you a PMwheb I get in.  Brownbetty I'll PM you the address.


----------



## Charz

Guys do you know of any product that helps fade scars? I wanna get something for the scars I will have on my knees. Thanks.


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> Guys do you know of any product that helps fade scars? I wanna get something for the scars I will have on my knees. Thanks.


 
Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> Jamaican Black Castor Oil


 

I should have specified...something that doesn't smell like death.


----------



## JerriBlank

fattyfatfat said:


> Hey lady. They only had one dew left so I purchased it for you. I'll send you a PMwheb I get in.  Brownbetty I'll PM you the address.



*bawls and wipes snot*
THANK YOUUUU!!!


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> Guys do you know of any product that helps fade scars? I wanna get something for the scars I will have on my knees. Thanks.


Vitamin E oil would be good
Cocoa butter or Shea butter also


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz- I've been using my shea butta mix on my face and it has been fading the scars from my eczema quickly


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I should have specified...something that doesn't smell like death.



Hmmm...you trickster. Hold on let me go through my products...

Actually I have this awesome shea butter mix from HerbnLife...shea butter, mango butter, avocado butter&oil, olive oil, vitamin E, neem, black seed oil, lavender, goldenseal, and essential oils.

And it smells Ah-Mazing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

EP- That sounds like the one I use on my face.  I made it last year.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. long day so far 
i used up all my BFH conditioner today on a co wash. the smell lingers so much that i cant even smell my dew. i guess i can call what im doing today protective styling. i smoothed all my hair back and pined it up in my zing. tomorrow i will mist my hair with water, use my dew and then pin it up again and then i will co wash with acai the next day. im really liking this co wash every other day thing.
and i just realized i didnt do my henna last night. i spent most of my day in the emergency room only to come home with the worst headache ever. people turn the hospital into the zoo 

anyway i ordered the big dew on saturday and it shipped today.


----------



## fattyfatfat

yup ! make sure you call before you go. the woman in the store mentioned that they sell out of oyin products quickly.




BrownBetty said:


> Is this it:
> 
> *Georgia NY
> *89 East Houston Street
> New York, NY 10012-2805
> (646) 827-2428


----------



## EllePixie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> EP- That sounds like the one I use on my face.  I made it last year.



Nice! Yea I love this one...I use it on my skin and hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have an unexpected date tonight (he gets on my nerves) so I'm going to put some Shea cream rinse on my twists steam them in the shower then take them out for twist out.  I hope it gives me a nice big twist out without being fuzzie or ill defined.


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have an unexpected date tonight (he gets on my nerves) so I'm going to put some Shea cream rinse on my twists steam them in the shower then take them out for twist out. I hope it gives me a nice big twist out without being fuzzie or ill defined.


 
I'm sure you will look adorable!


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to mention today i purchased a bar of black soap and some taliah waajid conditioner(since i finished the bfh shea deep conditioner for co washing).


----------



## EllePixie

I wish it would stop raining so I can go get my nose pierced.


----------



## JerriBlank

EllePixie said:


> I wish it would stop raining so I can go get my nose pierced.



I've had mine for 7 year as of last month! I keep a small pink diamond in there and I love it still! I don't know when I'll get rid of it...


----------



## EllePixie

ladybeesrch said:


> I've had mine for 7 year as of last month! I keep a small pink diamond in there and I love it still! I don't know when I'll get rid of it...



I've always wanted one, but didn't think I could get it b/c I have a corporate job...but I checked our policies and it doesn't say you can't get facial piercings, and I asked our HR manager and one of our VPs and they said it was fine as long as it's little.


----------



## JerriBlank

fattyfatfat said:


> yup ! make sure you call before you go. the woman in the store mentioned that they sell out of oyin products quickly.



Fatty!!!
thank you!!


----------



## JerriBlank

EllePixie said:


> I've always wanted one, but didn't think I could get it b/c I have a corporate job...but I checked our policies and it doesn't say you can't get facial piercings, and I asked our HR manager and one of our VPs and they said it was fine as long as it's little.


Yeah i worried about mine before i started working,since I got it as a teenager. Mine is very little as well,and it is only noticeable when i turn my head just so. I'm not gonna lie though,I've seen the goth guys with some that I want to try so badly,but I know I would be jobless if I pushed it that far.lol. plus I can't imagine the scars some of those leave behind...


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey everyone. long day so far
> i used up all my BFH conditioner today on a co wash. the smell lingers so much that i cant even smell my dew. i guess i can call what im doing today protective styling. i smoothed all my hair back and pined it up in my zing. tomorrow i will mist my hair with water, use my dew and then pin it up again and then i will co wash with acai the next day. im really liking this co wash every other day thing.
> and i just realized i didnt do my henna last night. i spent most of my day in the emergency room only to come home with the worst headache ever. people turn the hospital into the zoo
> 
> anyway i ordered the big dew on saturday and it shipped today.


 
Che, how you like the consistency of BFH was the shea thick? Mango wasn't for me not the slip I want!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I wish it would stop raining so I can go get my nose pierced.


im getting mine redone on saturday. i had one but it wouldnt heal because i have a mole on that side and i guess it was too close. so im going to get it done on the other side this time. i hope it heals because i really miss the look of it.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, how you like the consistency of BFH was the shea thick? Mango wasn't for me not the slip I want!


it wasnt really thick. it was the consistency of lotion. actually the texture wasnt too different from oyin DEW. if i didnt know any better i would have assumed it was a leave in from the texture. but it was a great co wash.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I had a long day too.  I bought another aphogee 2 step and another keratin and green tea reconstructor and the daily leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

I got my grab bags today...


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies just around lurking, not up to nothing. Ms. b what did you get?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies just around lurking, not up to nothing. Ms. b what did you get?



I'm at work so let's see if I can remember:

2 Cocastas
SitriNillah
Whipped Ends
Whipped Gelly
3 Soaps
NoiNah butter
PUR butter
Cherry Almond body oil 
MoistPRO
Moist 24/7


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> im getting mine redone on saturday. i had one but it wouldnt heal because i have a mole on that side and i guess it was too close. so im going to get it done on the other side this time. i hope it heals because i really miss the look of it.



That stinks that it was too close and you have it get it done again. I'm sure it won't be an issue though for them to do it on the other side and it'll heal fine. I think it would be easier for your nose/ear to heal anyway, rather than an oral piercing, or a navel - my navel took FOREVER to heal b/c I was on dance team and I was always sweaty and I had to pull my dance pants over it to cover it - too much friction.

You ladies are really making me not as nervous to get mine done. Thanks


----------



## Charz

Carol's daughter's scrub in Jamacian Punch is the bomb. HG. I'm so soft!!!! I only used half a shot glass full for my whole body. I smell so good!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm, Charz, I could go for some Jamaican Rum Punch right about now. 

I've never used CD's body stuff....


----------



## Charz

starting thursday imma be high on narcotics, so expect some extra ratchet posts.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies.. checking in..

I LURVE how y'all blaming T's spirit haunting y'all on ME?!
That's classic... 

I really like the asian twist defining cream.. I had big defined hair!! I love it.

I hate I missed that CD sale for 40% off.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> starting thursday imma be high on narcotics, so expect some extra ratchet posts.


 
Somebody shut down her ISP.. quick, fast, and in a hurry.. .lol

I'm assuming the urge to be a MOD has passed (thank jesus) as if we need even more corruption around herrre... 

lmao.. kidding Charz... don't issue me an e-beatdown....


----------



## fattyfatfat

brownie, you got some awesome items!!!!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Somebody shut down her ISP.. quick, fast, and in a hurry.. .lol
> 
> I'm assuming the urge to be a MOD has passed (thank jesus) as if we need even more corruption around herrre...
> 
> lmao.. kidding Charz... don't issue me an e-beatdown....



hehee i've been good


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies.. checking in..
> 
> I LURVE how y'all blaming T's spirit haunting y'all on ME?!
> That's classic...
> 
> I really like the asian twist defining cream.. I had big defined hair!! I love it.
> 
> I hate I missed that CD sale for 40% off.


 
I missed it too bcuz I didnt have time to research what to buy! I like the Khoret Herbal Amen line & I just bought the Hair Milk Lite so I had no list made. Wht would u have gotten? 

Last night I spritzed my hair with my TW + DM mix, and left in sum KBB milk (my last bottle of the original formula) and twisted my hair in large twists with the kbb cream in pomegranate guava (luv that smell) and my hair turned out sooo soft and moisturized! I had the prettiest defined twist-out today and got tons of compliments on my hair. Tonight Im going to part my hair in 4 sections and just loosely band those 4 sections and put my satin cap on and go to sleep...in about an hour actually I got no sleep last night!

Speaking of banding, Charz has me wanting the Sephora elastics sooo bad! The Goody's are no longer good enuff! Im not going to any stores until 2011 so Im going to wait til Jan to get em!


----------



## Brownie518

fattyfatfat said:


> brownie, you got some awesome items!!!!



 I did!! I was so excited, too!! Silly! 



Charz said:


> *hehee i've been good *



.........*cough*.........................


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> starting thursday imma be high on narcotics, so expect some extra ratchet posts.


 
I can't believe you having surgery before Christmas but I know the family will be taking care of you


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I can't believe you having surgery before Christmas but I know the family will be taking care of you



im tryin to maximize my leave, for NY, XMAS and MLK day. hehe. I'm getting the other one after i get back from the UK. Then I'll be training to run a 10k

I am so freakin excited to be able to live a normal life. No more being scared of even walking 2 steps. I hide it pretty well but my MPFL in both legs has made me live in fear.

I am sooooooooooo happpppppyyy! and i love Aetna, best insurance!


----------



## chebaby

i still wanna buy something.


----------



## Brownie518

^^Me, too...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ok.. maybe it's the spiked egg nog.. but FOR REAL that Jordin Sparks thread.. was off the CHAIN.... 

But my little justified complaint against you know who goes POOF.. but they let that mess go on for days????? That's why I'm saying it's unjust around here... lol...

Anywho... beauty I would've gotten some scrubs and maybe some shea butter...

After I mailed my boxes off... my stash looks reasonable... more like a sephora than an ulta now... I likes.. will continue to trim down...


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i still wanna buy something.


 
Where is your partner in crime?
And you done had a MEGA haul this weekend... 
Sitchotail down... lol..

If you not going to sit down.. try the asian... for real... I'mma try the leave in tonight... it's the consistency of kbb...:looks:


----------



## fattyfatfat

after I left the store today, I remembered that I forgot to check out oyin's burnt sugar pomade . when I came home I noticed that curlmart sells whipped pudding for $12 but the store has it for $7. I think I found my new favorite store!


----------



## robot.

i got my grade!


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Where is your partner in crime?
> And you done had a MEGA haul this weekend...
> Sitchotail down... lol..
> 
> If you not going to sit down.. try the asian... for real... I'mma try the leave in tonight... it's the consistency of kbb...:looks:


i had a haul what i buy. you know i be forgetting and i really dont remember anything lol.
i looked at the asian and i might try something. maybe. i know you said you like the twist cream and i love creams and butters so maybe i will try that.


----------



## La Colocha

The next thing i am going to buy is a nook color and we need a new snow blower. Its a wrap with hair stuff this year.


----------



## chebaby

where is T??? maybe she is getting her computer fixed?


----------



## Brownie518

T said her laptop is down for right now. 

La, I have a Nook, which I love, and I want the Nook Color. One of our former U1B1ers just got one and she loves it!!! 

Fab, I said the same thing about your thread!! Dafuq!! That Jordin mess was insane. It's not that serious.....Is it?????


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> The next thing i am going to buy is a nook color and we need a new snow blower. Its a wrap with hair stuff this year.


im buying my mom the kindle for christmas. she wanted it for her b-day but then said no i dont want it anymore that was prolly her hint to get it for christmas so i hope best buy aint sold out.


----------



## chebaby

chebaby said:


> i had a haul what i buy. you know i be forgetting and i really dont remember anything lol.
> i looked at the asian and i might try something. maybe. i know you said you like the twist cream and i love creams and butters so maybe i will try that.


oh yeaaaaaa i purchased the califia cream, hydratherma lotion, mhc guava balma and oil. i forgot all about that. that dont count though because i didnt want any of that i just needed something to buy.


----------



## *fabulosity*

The only shea moisture thing I like is the restorative elixir... it's light.. smells different.. and I swear it works...


----------



## chebaby

shea moisture sucked for my hair. i still have a mostly full jar of the shea butter mask and i have no plans of using it. they say it can be used as a moisturizer too. i think it would be way too heavy and waxy for my hair as a leave in moisturizer.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> oh yeaaaaaa i purchased the califia cream, hydratherma lotion, mhc guava balma and oil. i forgot all about that. *that dont count though because i didnt want any of that* i just needed something to buy.



 Ya'll see this here??? 



*fabulosity* said:


> The only shea moisture thing I like is* the restorative elixir... it's light.. smells different.. and I swear it works*...



 Yeah, thats some good stuff right there. I love it!! I caught SO spraying some on his hair one day. I was like !! He was like "Nah, see how shiny my hair is??? Come on, baby!" LOL!!!!


----------



## Charz

i wanna buy more bath oils. anyone have any recs? i love the carols daughters ones.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i had a haul what i buy. you know i be forgetting and i really dont remember anything lol.
> i looked at the asian and i might try something. maybe. i know you said you like the twist cream and i love creams and butters so maybe i will try that.


 
That's a damn shame..... 
It's sooo big.. you and MK prolly should split 1 because I can't imagine using all of this!! 



Brownie518 said:


> T said her laptop is down for right now.
> 
> La, I have a Nook, which I love, and I want the Nook Color. One of our former U1B1ers just got one and she loves it!!!
> 
> Fab, I said the same thing about your thread!! Dafuq!! That Jordin mess was insane. It's not that serious.....Is it?????


 
I was gonna get DH the kindle.. Nook color is better, no? 

Corruption and collusion... all around deez parts.. but it's okay... 



chebaby said:


> oh yeaaaaaa i purchased the califia cream, hydratherma lotion, mhc guava balma and oil. i forgot all about that. that dont count though because i didnt want any of that i just needed something to buy.


 
Lawd jesus!!! We need a healing.. y'all making the spirit come all up and through me .. off to the purse forum to see what's in steals and deals to buy... 

I would buy some hydrathermal.. but she ain't open locally until 1/24 and by then I'll probably be over it...


----------



## Brownie518

Fab, I prefer the Nook over the Kindle. I played with the Kindle before I got the Nook and ehhh, wasn't impressed. Love my Nook. And Kindle has a proprietary format. Some things have to be converted. You can test a Nook at the BN store, too.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> Fab, I prefer the Nook over the Kindle. I played with the Kindle before I got the Nook and ehhh, wasn't impressed. Love my Nook. And Kindle has a proprietary format. Some things have to be converted. You can test a Nook at the BN store, too.


 
Thanks B$...
I'll do that tomorrow!!!


----------



## mkd

I want to buy something but my car needs major repairs so I am in time out for a minute.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *Ya'll see this here?*??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats some good stuff right there. I love it!! I caught SO spraying some on his hair one day. I was like !! He was like "Nah, see how shiny my hair is??? Come on, baby!" LOL!!!!


what??? what i say?  no but really, i really didnt want it but i had to buy it because nothing else jumped out at me. i need something new and exciting.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> what??? what i say?  no but really, i really didnt want it but i had to buy it because nothing else jumped out at me. i need something new and exciting.



 

  I feel you, though.  Sometimes you just gotta have something new. *shrug*


----------



## chebaby

carols daughter jamaican punch was my favorite before i smell the almond something. now that just smells down right . i never smelled her sugar drops but im sure that smells amazing. she needs to make some hair products that smell like the body stuff.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> carols daughter jamaican punch was my favorite before i smell the almond something. now that just smells down right . i never smelled her *sugar drops *but im sure that smells amazing. she needs to make some hair products that smell like the body stuff.



She got some doo doo drops?


----------



## mkd

Che, you didn't like the BFH enough to re order?


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I want to buy something but my car needs major repairs so I am in time out for a minute.



 You know you can live vicariously through us crazies.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, you didn't like the BFH enough to re order?


nope. it was good but i dont think i will reorder. i think im fazing out all non cheapie co wash conditioners except the protein ones. i think after all is said and done i will stick with suave and vo5.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I want to buy something but my car needs major repairs so I am in time out for a minute.


i need to take my car in to get a light fixed since inspection is coming up.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> She got some doo doo drops?


lmao i think its a new body scent, i cant remember. but i think its called sugar drops.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> You know you can live vicariously through us crazies.


Thanks hun!  I know it could always be worse.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> nope. it was good but i dont think i will reorder. i think im fazing out all non cheapie co wash conditioners except the protein ones. i think after all is said and done i will stick with suave and vo5.


That makes sense and you dont DC anymore anyway.


----------



## *fabulosity*

This fool said she was phasing out;... like she's a store or something...


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> That makes sense and you dont DC anymore anyway.


right i dont deep condition but im still in love with deep conditionersi just leave them in for 5 minutes and im good to go.


----------



## Charz

che is my girl!

you can stay!!!!


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> This fool said she was phasing out;... like she's a store or something...


hey hey hey. you know you are doing the same thing. talking about sephora vs. ulta. same damn thing


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> che is my girl!
> 
> you can stay!!!!


thank you oh great one.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> thank you oh great one.



it just means someone else...send me a note at the spot


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> it just means someone else...send me a note at the spot


.....................


----------



## Ltown

Who else tried BFH, I've only use mango and flower leave in?


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown, I'm lovin the Ginger Macadamia and the Shea Mango mask for deep conditioning. I have also been using the Ayurvedic cream, which is nice. I did a custom leave in and so far it has been very moisturizing. I use it as a daily moisturizer. I'm going to try a different conditioner this week, I think. Fab's been using it too. I forgot what she said she likes.


----------



## chebaby

friday i will start on another BFH conditioner. prolly the olive drench.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, I can't wait to see what you think of the Olive Drench.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, I can't wait to see what you think of the Olive Drench.


the thing i can say i like already is it doesnt have 50-11 ingredients. its only like 5 ingredients.


----------



## Charz

where is slimjam????


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> where is slimjam????


 

woohoooo .... Im loving the new name considering I could only zip my slacks up halfway and pin the rest this morning 

2011 I must get back in shape 

Im tying to pack to leave on wednesday morning  and trying to remember what clothes I ordered so I dont over pack LOLOLOL

spoke to my older niece tonight (she's 6) and she was like "Aunty Moon only 2 sleeps till ur here"


----------



## EllePixie

Just wanted to pop in and say I love my piercing! I can't believe it took me like ten years to get it.


----------



## SimJam

Oh wow, was there somewhere open at this hour to get it done? cool


----------



## BrownBetty

I need to wash my hair, it is dirty.  I just didn't have the energy.  Such a mess.  

Carol's Daughter used to sell an amaretto body oil.  I couldn't keep my ex off of me.


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> Oh wow, was there somewhere open at this hour to get it done? cool



Oh I live in Cali, it was only like 6pm when I went. I just hope it doesn't hurt tomorrow...

Che did yours hurt?


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Oh I live in Cali, it was only like 6pm when I went. I just hope it doesn't hurt tomorrow...
> 
> Che did yours hurt?


no not really. it felt like it was swollen for about an hour but thats prolly because it was swollen lol. what kind of inside stick did they give you? is your just a straight stick like a stud earring? thats what i wanted but the girl gave me one that was a coil which is another reason i think it wouldnt heal. because then coil was too big for my nose.


----------



## SimJam

my nose just stated running just thinking abt this LOL


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> no not really. it felt like it was swollen for about an hour but thats prolly because it was swollen lol. what kind of inside stick did they give you? is your just a straight stick like a stud earring? thats what i wanted but the girl gave me one that was a coil which is another reason i think it wouldnt heal. because then coil was too big for my nose.



It was a straight stick but she bent it to fit to my nostril...she said my nose was too small on the inside so it was harder to make the jewelry comfortable. Apparently I have more cartilage in my nose? Like...I'm black?


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> It was a straight stick but she bent it to fit to my nostril...she said my nose was too small on the inside so it was harder to make the jewelry comfortable. Apparently I have more cartilage in my nose? Like...I'm black?


lmao thats funny. maybe thats why she gave me that ring that looped like three times inside my nose imagine ripping that out in your sleep lol. what a shame i want to get another one


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> lmao thats funny. maybe thats why she gave me that ring that looped like three times inside my nose imagine ripping that out in your sleep lol. what a shame i want to get another one



Yea I've never seen the ones that loop a lot...I can't find a pic on Google either, mar. I really want this is heal nicely because I want one of those ones that have the chain from your nose to your ear for fun.

This one from PeaceImages -


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Yea I've never seen the ones that loop a lot...I can't find a pic on Google either, mar. I really want this is heal nicely because I want one of those ones that have the chain from your nose to your ear for fun.
> 
> This one from PeaceImages -


ive wanted one of those ever since janet jackson had one in her video way back in the day. id be afraid id pull it by accident though.


----------



## Priss Pot

I really want to place a Hairveda order, but it concerns me that she's having a mini sale when all of her black Friday purchasers haven't received their products yet.

I want a bottle of the Moist 24/7.  I wouldn't mind getting the $20 grab bag, but I'd hate to get my hopes up, waiting a month for my products in hopes of a chance to have the Moist in the grab bag and it not being in there.


----------



## chebaby

yea hairveda takes a while. thats one of the reason i stopped purchasing from her. but her products are nice and affordable so its worth a try.


----------



## Shay72

Hey ladies! I decided to come back. I really needed that break. I will spend most of my time hanging with ya'll of course and I'm joining Charz challenge. Besides that I will mostly lurk. I see stuff is still the same . They closing Kimmaytube threads now .I've been getting the stash down. I only used 2 passes. One to buy sunshine and one to buy curls. After all the wait I was not interested in the Qhemet dc.I did find a lady that makes cassia melts on etsy so that will most likely be my last pass. I'm currently addicted to my NookColor and am not on the internet as much. I can get on the internet on my Nook too but I prefer to read.I bought a laptop mini that I like a lot too.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I will be 6 months natural in a few weeks so I will work on getting pics and posting some comparison shots. I will only post in here and ya'll know it's gonna take me a minute to pull that together . I'm still cowashing daily and doing wash n go's. I can pull my hair into two puffs. You know parted down the middle and one puff on each side. Everyone loves that look.  I do too bc my coils kind of look like Shirley Temple ringlets pulled into puffs like that. Pulling my hair into one pony is still interesting. I still would need a lot of gel because of the layers. Maybe that can be a 1 year natural goal. Shrinkage is still amazing of course.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Hey ladies! I decided to come back. I really needed that break. I will spend most of my time hanging with ya'll of course and I'm joining Charz challenge. Besides that I will mostly lurk. I see stuff is still the same . They closing Kimmaytube threads now .I've been getting the stash down. I only used 2 passes. One to buy sunshine and one to buy curls. After all the wait I was not interested in the Qhemet dc.I did find a lady that makes cassia melts on etsy so that will most likely be my last pass. I'm currently addicted to my NookColor and am not on the internet as much. I can get on the internet on my Nook too but I prefer to read.I bought a laptop mini that I like a lot too.


 
I'm glad to see you back Shay an doing well.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> ive wanted one of those ever since janet jackson had one in her video way back in the day. id be afraid id pull it by accident though.


 
Me too...I want to wear it out on the weekend or something but I'm afraid someone would get caught on it in the club/bar...ow.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Pom, have you use your coffee oil yet?


The oil turned out so great. I've been using it as a pre-poo on scalp and hair. I didn't know coffee oil was moisturizing. This is a permanent staple in my regimen. I think the 24 oz. I made will last 'bout 4 or 5 months. The next time I do an infusion, I want to use coconut oil or camellia oil.



Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I will be 6 months natural in a few weeks so I will work on getting pics and posting some comparison shots. I will only post in here and ya'll know it's gonna take me a minute to pull that together . I'm still cowashing daily and doing wash n go's. I can pull my hair into two puffs. You know parted down the middle and one puff on each side. Everyone loves that look. I do too bc my coils kind of look like Shirley Temple ringlets pulled into puffs like that. Pulling my hair into one pony is still interesting. I still would need a lot of gel because of the layers. Maybe that can be a 1 year natural goal. Shrinkage is still amazing of course.


Welcome back, Shay!! Can't wait to see your update!

Will you still do the "Hits and Misses" thread each month?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.  I just picked up my Laptop from "Geek Squad"  I'm BACCCCKKKK!

Hi Shay!  Missed You!

Used up my Hydratherma Lotion Sample.  Have 1 Back Up & Want another. 

May try to Sell My Ms. Bhree (to buy another).  May have a _mini-stash-sale_ after the 1st of the Year.  Not Sure.

Was going to do my 2 Snaps of Hair today, but will wait until Thursday.  

Not Sure if I'll do another haul before EOY?  My Hairveda came yesterday (that was the thing from the P.O. I needed to sign.

Waiting on that last BFH Haul to come in oh yeah, and my Hydratherma Oil.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll. I just picked up my Laptop from "Geek Squad" I'm BACCCCKKKK!
> 
> Hi Shay! Missed You!
> 
> Used up my Hydratherma Lotion Sample. Have 1 Back Up & Want another.
> 
> May try to Sell My Ms. Bhree (to buy another). May have a _mini-stash-sale_ after the 1st of the Year. Not Sure.
> 
> Was going to do my 2 Snaps of Hair today, but will wait until Thursday.
> 
> Not Sure if I'll do another haul before EOY? My Hairveda came yesterday (that was the thing from the P.O. I needed to sign.
> 
> Waiting on that last BFH Haul to come in oh yeah, and my Hydratherma Oil.


 
Glad you back T, it's boring without you. Let me know what you got in your stash, you know I'm pickyor just simple! Who's Bhree?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Who's Bhree?*



_*cough*_

Afroveda's Ms. Bhree's Hydrating Hair Cream.  Not sure what I will list (should I have a Sale) I'm just thinking out loud about what I have duplicates of

The 1 Big Negative, is running back & forth to the Post Office, although my things usually go pretty quick.  I have a coupla' _'faithful'_ Ladies that buy from me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Shay!!  Glad to hear things are going well.  I understand needing a break.  Can't wait to see updates.

T- glad the Geek squad to fix it.  Good luck with your mini-sale.

My twist out came out really nice and full.  Had nice shine and body.  I was nervous about it since I had been pulling my twist back and they were really flattening out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Shay!!  Glad to hear things are going well.  I understand needing a break.  Can't wait to see updates.
> 
> T- glad the Geek squad to fix it.  *Good luck with your mini-sale.*
> 
> My twist out came out really nice and full.  Had nice shine and body.  I was nervous about it since I had been pulling my twist back and they were really flattening out.



Thanks Girl, but I haven't decided on this


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My Hairveda came yesterday* (that was the thing from the P.O. I needed to sign.
> 
> Waiting on that last BFH Haul to come in oh yeah, and my Hydratherma Oil.


You gonna keep us in suspense??!! What's in your grab bag?

I'm still waiting on my BFH order. Does she send out a shipping notice with tracking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> You gonna keep us in suspense??!! What's in your grab bag?
> 
> *I'm still waiting on my BFH order. Does she send out a shipping notice with tracking?*



I didn't get any bags.... I'm never interested in those

Girl I Hate Surprises.

I got:

4 Acai Phyto Berry Conditioners
1 Jar of Almond Glaze
2 Cocosta Oils
..................

BFH:  Nada   It just shows up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jasmines is having a Huge Sale.  I started to do a Haul on her Babbasu Xtreme DC'er.  

I love that stuff.  Can't decide.erplexed  

I have sooooo much Jasmine right now. But not as much of the Babbasu tho'. 

I'll think about it some more before I decide.  I just hate _'shipping'_

I may be done Hauling for 2010.  Not sure.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey pals! Im being good and not buying anything for a looooooong time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> hey pals! Im being good and not buying anything for a looooooong time!



Brownie & I are suppose to do a January No-Buy.

Oh We'll see how that one goes

................

I will get a _Fresh_ Wig to return to work in on 01-03-11.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma go ahead and do my Hair.  This Thread hasn't moved and you Ladies are _"too quiet"_  EITHER that Or Imma be back on Jasmine's Site.


----------



## fattyfatfat

empty all your carts NOW!!!

this week Im 41wks post!!! I never thought I would make it! I almost shed a tear on Saturday b/c when I went to the salon, they told me my most favorite stylist wasnt working their anymore ! She is the only stylist I know that supports my hair goals 500milliontrillion% <---no joke. I stayed at the salon just to get a wash...and they tried to get me to get a texturizer (sp?). Well....my stylist called me yesterday! I was soooooooooooooooooo happy! She is still doing hair, but in a different place now! My experience at the salon really taught me that most stylists are still  concerned with their monies instead of their clients hair. I have an appt. with my stylist on 1/3!! I dont ever want to let her go!





IDareT'sHair said:


> *Brownie & I are suppose to do a January No-Buy.
> *
> Oh We'll see how that one goes
> 
> ................
> 
> I will get a _Fresh_ Wig to return to work in on 01-03-11.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmines is having a Huge Sale. I started to do a Haul on her Babbasu Xtreme DC'er.
> 
> I love that stuff. Can't decide.erplexed
> 
> I have sooooo much Jasmine right now. But not as much of the Babbasu tho'.
> 
> I'll think about it some more before I decide. I just hate _'shipping'_
> 
> I may be done Hauling for 2010. Not sure.


 
Love Jasmine shampoo might look at that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used BFH's Ginger Cleansing Conditioner again.  Like It a Lot!

Steamed with Jasmines Ultra Nourish Hair.  I used BFH's Desert Drench and put Jasmines on top (as per the instructions on BFH's Site).

Did a HOT with CD's Lisa's Hair Exlir.  I have about 2-3 more HOTs with CD's.  Wanna use this up soon.

Used up 1 Vial of Redken's Deep Fuel.  And possibly my Tube of Nexxus Ensure.  Will see after I Rinse.

Will use Njoi's Moisturizing Hair Milk L-I & Argan Oil to Dry.

Will Moisturize with my little Homemade G.A. of MT/JBCO/GTB/M-N etc....for the rest of this week.  Will wash again on Sunday.


----------



## SimJam

IDare, what kind of steamer do you have? the roll around type?

I want to try the heutifull (sp) but Im not sure of the durability

eta: Im pretty happy with overnight DCs right now, but I just KNOW steaming wud be better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> IDare, what kind of steamer do you have? *the roll around type?
> *
> I want to try the heutifull (sp) but Im not sure of the durability



Yep.  Exactly.  

The Standing type.


----------



## robot.

Welcome back Miss T! :hug: I missed you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> Welcome back Miss T! :hug: I missed you!


Hey Ro-Ro

Glad you got that Grade Skrait. 

Are you home yet???


----------



## robot.

Yes, I've been home since Saturday and this is the first day I've been able to actually RELAX!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finshed Up.  Used Qhemet's Coco-Tree Detangling Ghee for my L-In with a Drop of Pure Argan.

I  CTDG.  It's Really a Great Leave-In.


----------



## BrownBetty

My hair loves Aloe Vera.  Who knew?  
My breakage has slowed down considerably.


----------



## Americka

I just got through relaxing. Hadn't planned on it today - spur of the moment thing.


----------



## chebaby

Shay so glad to see you back. i love afro puffs lmao. 

i co washed today with the rest of my hairveda acai which really wasnt enough for one co wash so i mixed it with some honey hemp, detangled my ends only and then i used my dew and zinged it. this zing is amazing. my new love. im going to buy a few more just in case lol.


----------



## Charz

Che lets get some red lobster or something, unless you don't have time for me because of ur new bff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Che *lets get some red lobster or something,* unless you don't have time for me because of ur new bff



Girl....Come Pick Me Up....I'll go with you!


----------



## robot.

nuh uh!

Charz only said red lobstuh cuz i mentioned it on twittah!

Unless ya'll are taking MEEE, you take to talk ya'lls hongry a$$es elsewhere! 


(why am i so hype? )


----------



## Charz

Che give robot and I a ride to red lobster, unless there isn't any room left. #thirdandforthwheel


----------



## chebaby

yall are silly. we should go out some time. im always up for grabbing some food. i never turn down food lol. cant be next weekend though cause thats my b-day and im trying to get SO to take me to new york.


----------



## chebaby

wait who is my new bff? the big dummy?


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> wait who is my new bff? the big dummy?


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


>


im just using yall words you know im too nice to really mean anything like that


----------



## Charz

I gotta put twists in my hair tomorrow night so I don't mess up my hair during surgery. you think they'll let me keep on my silk hair wrap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme check my mail to see if my latest BFH order arrived.


----------



## chebaby

i hope my big dew comes tomorrow. im not finished with the bottle i have but i want more.


----------



## chebaby

Charz i dont think they will make you take the silk wrap off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't get any BFH today.erplexed  

I Did get my 8 pack of Wella Pure Keratin Oil Vials.  I've been using the Pure Keratin Oil either mixed in my Relaxer OR Spritz'ed on my previously relaxed hair.


----------



## Charz

My humidfiyer came in today. It looks like a Piggie! And it should help with some of the dryness in the air. With skin and hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I think I'm over the Urge to buy something.  Today.  

I was looking for the No-Buy thread for some inspiration.

It's definitely a day-to-day, but when I look at my Stash. 

I thought about the _Big Daddy-Doo_ but that was simply because errone else was getting the Big Ones.  But I don't need it.  

Hydratherma is going to be my Hair Lotion anyway for a minute.


----------



## robot.

Charz said:


> My humidfiyer came in today. It looks like a Piggie! And it should help with some of the dryness in the air. With skin and hair!


i really need one.

for some reason, the girls in my apartment think its a good idea to put the heat up to 80. and then my roommate uses a heater. i nearly got a nosebleed off that shyt.  it was so hard to breathe in that heat. i'm not having it next semester! put some damn clothes on and make sure your vents are open.


----------



## chebaby

T, im not over the urge to buy something. i need something new and exciting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, im not over the urge to buy something. i need something new and exciting.*



Girl....I was >>there<< this afternoon.  

But I did my hair instead and the _Fab-Spirit_ passed.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BFH's Shipping has *S-L-O-W-E-D* Down Tremendously. 

I think we Overwhelmed Her.  

I hope I get my stuff before Saturday.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I gotta put twists in my hair tomorrow night so I don't mess up my hair during surgery. you think they'll let me keep on my silk hair wrap?


 
My dd had to take her wrap off, make sure you take off all nail/toe polish, no jewelry. Just have Mom put your wrap on after the procedure.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> My dd had to take her wrap off, make sure you take off all nail/toe polish, no jewelry. Just have Mom put your wrap on after the procedure.


really wow. thats crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *My dd had to take her wrap off, make sure you take off all nail/toe polish, no jewelry.* Just have Mom put your wrap on after the procedure.



Correct.  Normally, you have to remove all of that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I think I will order the big dew after christmas before the challenge starts or Charz will   me


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> My dd had to take her wrap off, make sure you take off all nail/toe polish, no jewelry. Just have Mom put your wrap on after the procedure.


 

Dey didn't tell me nothin bout polish  my nails look too good. Daddy will make sure they don't take off my scarf.

I'll just wear my wig and put a scarf underneath it. how dey gonna kno?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I think I will order the big dew after christmas before the challenge starts *or Charz will*  me



Yeah Girl....She will

All of You Ladies will do Great!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I can catch the megabus to MD...so I can go too!



Charz said:


> Che give robot and I a ride to red lobster, unless there isn't any room left. #thirdandforthwheel


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I got my WSP stuff unexpected today.  I don't think they sent me a shipping notice.  I'm not complaining since shipping was FREE-99.

Now I should have enough oils to get me through April or longer.

Lotioncrafters will be here tomorrow.  

Who knows when BFH will get here.


----------



## chebaby

fattyfatfat said:


> I can catch the megabus to MD...so I can go too!


this is the second time im hearing of the mega bus. i had no idea what it was until about 3 days ago when someone told me they were gonna take it from new york. is that the bus that goes to china town DC?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Dey didn't tell me nothin bout polish  my nails look too good. Daddy will make sure they don't take off my scarf.
> 
> I'll just wear my wig and put a scarf underneath it. how dey gonna kno?


 
They use the nails to help identify oxygen level in the body. They'll have cap to put over the wig anyway they make sure the environment is completely sterile girly make sure no foreign bacteria invade your open skin.  It's for your own safety be cute afterward that when most folks are  to look at


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im not sure where else it stops, but I know I took it from NYC to Maryland once.



chebaby said:


> this is the second time im hearing of the mega bus. i had no idea what it was until about 3 days ago when someone told me they were gonna take it from new york. is that the bus that goes to china town DC?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to open my godzilla gallon of WDT tonight.  I have some coconut milk and yogurt to use up and I hate to mix them with products I haven't tried before.

Will HOT, poo with shea moisture, cowash with 24/7, DC (probably overnight).  Won't use up anything.

I'm debating between twists or curlformers....I have to work the next 3 days and it's supposed to snow Fri night.  I'd probably bun Thurs-Sun if I do curlformers.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Megabus and the Bolt bus are great cuz they are mad cheap like $1-$10 (some are a lil higher) to go to NYC, Boston, B-more, DC, Pitisburgh if you leave from Philly.  They even have free wifi on the bus!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think I'm going to open my *godzilla* gallon of WDT tonight.  I have some coconut milk and yogurt to use up and I hate to mix them with products I haven't tried before.
> 
> Will HOT, poo with shea moisture, cowash with 24/7, DC (probably overnight).  Won't use up anything.
> 
> I'm debating between twists or curlformers....I have to work the next 3 days and it's supposed to snow Fri night.  I'd probably bun Thurs-Sun if I do curlformers.



I have a coupla' Godzilla's 32 ounces I'd like to Sell to my Favorite WL Customer (if she's interested) 

Unfortunately, the Shipping would eat up what little profit I could make from the Sale.  So, it may not be worth it.  Only positive, it would aid in Stash Reduction.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey y'all!
Today been trying!!!
I think I am all set.. I still need to mail one more.. well 2 more packages and everything should be good...

Anywho.. I got the MD stuff.. and I'm looking like I would not pay $25 each  for this sample pack mess.. then I thought was gonna have to open a can of whup on FedEx (whom she uses because it said my stuff was delivered in another city).. so I call them up and they're like no.. it was delivered... I go to the porch and yeah it's there.. but the box so durn little I didn't see it when I drove up.. 'da hell??

Oyin closes tonight.. I sent them an email like if I order tonight when does it ship.

LURVING the ASIAN Leave In.. that stuff is the bomb.com.. (as you younguns say)... I have put some on 3 times today with my hair looking like Freddi from a Different World.. lmao... (my gigantic big fluffy braidout)..

So ASIAN is two for two (twist defining cream and the leave in).. I was thinking that $40 I spent on MD could've went to BFH and then back around to ASIAN and I woulda still had more stuff... 

Now I'm looking at the moisture milk and the double butter... 

I want to try the cleansing PUDDIN tonight... I am swimming in hurr products over herre... doing the BACKSTROKE.


----------



## chebaby

i have some thangs i wanna sale to my fave customer too but she hasnt been around too much lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> ... I am swimming in hurr products over herre... doing the BACKSTROKE.



Chile..._The Spirit_ has totally consumed you & your Hurr

It started in them Fangers......


----------



## chebaby

so asian is a keeper huh? i may have to look more closely at them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so asian is a keeper huh? *i may have to look more closely at them.*



Yeah Che.  You Really Should.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Them Pregnancy Folx is on my last nerve

....................


......................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Them Pregnancy Folx is on my last nerve
> 
> ....................
> 
> 
> ......................


what? are they sending you emails?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what? are they sending you emails?



Not You?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not You?erplexed


a few. i ignore them lmoa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I may try out that _ButternBars Hair Masque_ next wash day if I'm feeling _"Adventurous"_. 

I will Co-Wash really good and Steam with that.  

I look at it every time I'm in my Fridge.erplexed

I started to try out the MHC Molasses Hydrating DC'er today, but opted for the Jasmine instead. _*shrugs*_


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i have some thangs i wanna sale to my fave customer too but she hasnt been around too much lately.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile..._The Spirit_ has totally consumed you & your Hurr
> 
> It started in them Fangers......


 
You know you sic'ed your Spirit on me.. because my PJ soul was weak and ripe for the taking over... I am over here.. looking like oh hayle no... 

More BFH
More Asian
Oyin

Das it!!!! 

And some origins bc one of my Fave YT's.. NOT KT :roflmao: ... said that the VitaZing is the business for tired folks.. I'm just tryna find some reviews from women of color since it's supposed to be like a tinted moisturizer.



chebaby said:


> so asian is a keeper huh? i may have to look more closely at them.


 
Yes.. Asian for my hurr is doing the damn thing... It's not too heavy.. it's not too light.. it's just right.. I can't use most buttas and pomades.. but these are just right.. like she had my hair in mind.. now the thicky thicky haired people may not like them.. but for me.. does a great job..  Plus their prices are reasonable. Their customer service was on it.. I am just getting my $ refunded from SMadden.. and she had already sent me another refill order to my office...ooh maybe I should try the coconut cowash instead.. I think I will.. 

Thanks T!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Them Pregnancy Folx is on my last nerve
> 
> ....................
> 
> 
> ......................


 
I had to think about this for a minute..  
They're not sending me anything... like that.. what else you sign up for???


----------



## Ltown

fattyfatfat said:


> Im not sure where else it stops, but I know I took it from NYC to Maryland once.


 
I heard about the party bus leaving from DC to NY they take folks to different clubs and bring them back it's non stop partying. Where you all going and when I may want to go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl....I was >>there<< this afternoon.
> 
> But I did my hair instead and the Fab-Spirit passed.....*



Fab.  This


----------



## chebaby

ok ok you twisted my arm. i guess ill try the twist cream and the double butter. or maybe the leave in, no no not the leave in because nothing else has been getting play since the dew came along and change my world.
without the dew my flowers no longer bloom. my light is dark and my dark is light. i cant see without the dew. cant breath without the dew. im steady waiting by the phone waiting for the call when the deeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww be like hey booooooo ive been waiting on youuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Ltown

When/what is Jasmine sale? I may have to try Asian(what is that again) Fab my hair don't like butters or pomade either, I usually use leave-in or oils or dry hair.


----------



## Americka

Fab, you made me buy some safflower oil. Walmart carries Louana's Pure Safflower Oil for less than 4 bucks. Mixed a tbsp in my relaxer. T - holla if you want me to send you a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok ok you twisted my arm. i guess ill try the twist cream and the double butter. or maybe the leave in, *no no not the leave in because nothing else has been getting play since the dew came along and change my world.
> without the dew my flowers no longer bloom. my light is dark and my dark is light. i cant see without the dew. cant breath without the dew. im steady waiting by the phone waiting for the call when the deeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww be like hey booooooo ive been waiting on youuuuuuuuuuuu.*



................ @bolded.

Well.....You Betta' tell the Doo-Doo to move over because I'm sending you that 1/2 Bottle of Detangling Hair Milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *When/what is Jasmine sale?* I may have to try Asian(what is that again) Fab my hair don't like butters or pomade either, I usually use leave-in or oils or dry hair.



It's going on now!

_As I Am Naturally_

We tried to Tell Ya'll


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ................ @bolded.
> 
> Well.....You Betta' tell the Doo-Doo to move over because I'm sending you that 1/2 Bottle of Detangling Hair Milk.


milky way dont stand a chance. i scared to even try it. what if the dew leaves me??? i cant even remember my life before dew came along. its my world.
YOU JUST TRYNA BREAK US UP.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> ok ok you twisted my arm. i guess ill try the twist cream and the double butter. or maybe the leave in, no no not the leave in because nothing else has been getting play since the dew came along and change my world.
> without the dew my flowers no longer bloom. my light is dark and my dark is light. i cant see without the dew. cant breath without the dew. im steady waiting by the phone waiting for the call when the deeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww be like hey booooooo ive been waiting on youuuuuuuuuuuu.


 
LMAO... I am over here dying laughing..what are you over there drinking?
I don't have the double butter.. let me see how much that is... Gotta get at least $35..
I wish I had some customers that I could market to because LORD knows I got plenny.. but I'd rather give it away to my friends and family instead having folks worry the **** out of me about stuff they're paying 10% of what I paid.. <<sorry a bit of a vent there>>

And I'm tryna stay peaceful in the New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> milky way dont stand a chance. i scared to even try it. what if the dew leaves me??? i cant even remember my life before dew came along. its my world.
> *YOU JUST TRYNA BREAK US UP.*



You can use the hair milk to _detangle _and the dew for whatever you use it for.

Girl...Ain't Nobody tryna' break ya'll up!

................. 

What you Smokin' Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You can use the hair milk to _detangle _and the dew for whatever you use it for.
> 
> Girl...Ain't Nobody tryna' break ya'll up!
> 
> .................


i know you wanna stop our love but what we got is real.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> milky way dont stand a chance. i scared to even try it. what if the dew leaves me??? i cant even remember my life before dew came along. its my world.
> YOU JUST TRYNA BREAK US UP.


 
Girl she don't understand your love.....
But CG stuff.. just don't even hold a candle to the latest stuff I've been trying.. another waste of money.  I'm a sucker for nice packaging.. which she has.. but none of that stuff except for the moisture milk spritz which she doesn't even make any more did anything for me. 

Y'all got me going to order a big dew and the GoTea... I still got a good size of honey hemp.. which was gifted to me by the spirit... (you know the real spirit).. I'm not gonna mess with that shine and define because all I use it for is braidouts and twist outs... and all of these jars of stylers are ****** huge... I'll never use them all up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You can use the hair milk to _detangle _and the dew for whatever you use it for.
> 
> Girl...Ain't Nobody tryna' break ya'll up!
> 
> .................
> 
> *What you Smokin' Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire?*


girl these darn christmas song are killing me. i get all weird during holidays for the last few years and all the songs and stuff is making me sick especially all the little michael jackson songs. that samn chipmunk voice ewwwww


----------



## Ltown

Fab what the consistency of the leavein with ASIAN  I may need that my hair don't like butters/pomade either. 


I heard of the party bus that take you to different clubs from DC to NY and bring you back. Where/when is the party???


----------



## chebaby

shine and define is one of them products that is wishy washy. sometimes it works for me and some times it doesnt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> LMAO... I am over here dying laughing..what are you over there drinking?
> I don't have the double butter.. let me see how much that is... Gotta get at least $35..
> I wish I had some customers that I could market to because LORD knows I got plenny.. but I'd rather give it away to my friends and family *instead having folks worry the **** out of me about stuff they're paying 10% of what I paid.. <<sorry a bit of a vent there>>*
> 
> And I'm tryna stay peaceful in the New Year.



Girl...Ain't that the truth?  I ain't On that in 2011.  Either way, you take a loss.erplexed  

I got about 3-4 People that _faithfully_ buy my stuff. And they normally buy most (if not all of it) 

If I do decide to sell something, I will offer it to them first. 

Because they won't onsey-twosey it.  They will take most of it, if not all.

I have the Double Butter, the Coconut Co-Wash and the Hair Milk.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> ok ok you twisted my arm. i guess ill try the twist cream and the double butter. or maybe the leave in, no no not the leave in because nothing else has been getting play since the dew came along and change my world.
> *without the dew my flowers no longer bloom. my light is dark and my dark is light. i cant see without the dew. cant breath without the dew. im steady waiting by the phone waiting for the call when the deeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww be like hey booooooo ive been waiting on youuuuuuuuuuuu.*



..................


----------



## Ltown

Sorry about double post, site or computer acting up!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, tonight is my last night of work, thank you lawd. I am glad that i got my big dew before oyin closed. Going to moisturize tomorrow with dew and kbn butter. Not up to much and haven't used anything up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..................



Girl...She smokin' that Dewwww-bie!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fab. This


 


Ltown said:


> When/what is Jasmine sale? I may have to try Asian(what is that again) Fab my hair don't like butters or pomade either, I usually use leave-in or oils or dry hair.


 


Americka said:


> Fab, you made me buy some safflower oil. Walmart carries Louana's Pure Safflower Oil for less than 4 bucks. Mixed a tbsp in my relaxer. T - holla if you want me to send you a bottle.


 
OK for real doe.. y'all better get that spirit up outta y'all.. 
And it's T's spirit... I don't have a spirit!!! Y'all don't be letting T's spirit get cloaked up under me... 

L... it's getting you... 

A.. what type of relaxer do you use? My relaxed friend wants to stop with her Affirm.. and I don't know what to tell her.. I tried Phyto one time and it left me with a haystack... helped me decide to transition. 
And is the safflower oil light?? Mine came with one of BFH's collections that I ordered.. she does wrap her stuff really neat.

Here's a conversation starter.. whose checking for Ori on 12/31?? 
I know some of y'all are gonna order.. specially if the sale's good.. you know T and the spirit will be all the way live for it...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> *Fab what the consistency of the leavein with ASIAN I may need that my hair don't like butters/pomade either. *
> 
> 
> I heard of the party bus that take you to different clubs from DC to NY and bring you back. Where/when is the party???


 
It's like KBB hair nectar.. or milk.. which ever the lighter creamier one is.. And it SMELL SO DARN good... that I might be over at the spot with the pregnant folk for real after whipping my hair back and forth a few times ....

KIDDING.. If I had some kids.. I would sure have to change my lifestyle...for SHO.. and so my parents don't live down here.. I'd be coming out of a mortgage payment monthly for daycare.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> girl these darn christmas song are killing me. i *get all weird during holidays for the last few years and all the songs and stuff is making me sick* especially all the little michael jackson songs. that samn chipmunk voice ewwwww


 
You are a weird little thing... how are the christmas songs making you sick?? 

Leave Michael alone!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *OK for real doe.. y'all better get that spirit up outta y'all..
> And it's T's spirit... I don't have a spirit!!! Y'all don't be letting T's spirit get cloaked up under me... *
> 
> Here's a conversation starter.. whose checking for Ori on 12/31??
> I know some of y'all are gonna order.. specially if the sale's good.. you know T and the spirit will be all the way live for it...



This Just Sounds Like Some Spirit Filled Individual.......  @BOLDED

Ya'll Listen to that?  *Pray for Her Lawd*

re: Ori O.  She Clowned Me.  I'd hafta' be hard pressed to get something from her.  

Sending me that 2 ounce bottle

Seriously:  We tried to tell Ya'll Early On about _As I Am Naturally_ and Ya'll was scuurrrd & nervous because it was a new Company/Site etc....

But Their Stuff is Top Notch!  From the Ordering to the Shipping.

They are 100% On Point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> You are a weird little thing... *how are the christmas songs making you sick??*
> 
> Leave Michael alone!!!



I've been listening to the Christmas Station (24 Hour) since November 1st.  It's on in my Office, Car & Home.

You only get like 1 month to enjoy it....and I LURVE Christmas Music!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been listening to the Christmas Station (24 Hour) since November 1st.  It's on in my Office, Car & Home.
> 
> You only get like 1 month to enjoy it....and I LURVE Christmas Music!



I hate christmas music too, it makes me want to gag. They play it when i go into work on the speakers and i want to shoot them out.. Makes me have an attitude all night.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Just Sounds Like Some Spirit Filled Individual....... @BOLDED
> 
> Ya'll Listen to that? *Pray for Her Lawd*
> 
> re: Ori O. She Clowned Me. I'd hafta' be hard pressed to get something from her.
> 
> Sending me that 2 ounce bottle
> 
> Seriously: We tried to tell Ya'll Early On about _As I Am Naturally_ and Ya'll was scuurrrd & nervous because it was a new Company/Site etc....
> 
> But Their Stuff is Top Notch! From the Ordering to the Shipping.
> 
> They are 100% On Point.


 
Yup! PJ #1 and PJ #4 or 5 (that's me).. we went ride or die for the ASIAN (not posting their real name because I don't want to be in the PJ product review protection program if I ever I have to post something negative)... They know where I work!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Y'all some grinches round here...

"Hang all the mistletoe.. I'm gonna get to know you better....."

DIS CHRISTMAS!!!...

Speaking of which we gonna pull out the "This Christmas" Blu ray with that horrible CBreezy in it ... just cuz it's Xmas time...

I love Christmas music!! And you know my idol.. Mariah... always has a new Xmas CD!! I need to download that too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hate christmas music too, it makes me want to gag. They play it when i go into work on the speakers and i want to shoot them out.*. Makes me have an attitude all night.



SMH  How Could Anybody Hate Christmas Music?????

It's very, very Relaxing & Calming.  I have so many Christmas CD's it's unreal. 

Girl, throw on you some Boney James Christmas or Boyz to Men or Fourplay. Vanessa Williams or Luther.

You just ain't listening to _"the right"_ Christmas Music.

...........


----------



## mkd

Ok, yall are in here cutting up.  I want to buy something but i can't.  My car hurt my feelings.  I don't even want to browse any site for fear that I will be tempted to buy.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I hate christmas music too, it makes me want to gag. They play it when i go into work on the speakers and i want to shoot them out.. *Makes me have an attitude all night*.



 That ish gets on my nerves. Some dude here at work kept IMing me about some Christmas music and I finally had to say 'What the &%&$?' Damn annoying!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Y'all some grinches round here...
> 
> *"Hang all the mistletoe.. I'm gonna get to know you better....."*
> 
> DIS CHRISTMAS!!!...
> 
> Speaking of which we gonna pull out the "This Christmas" Blu ray with that horrible CBreezy in it ... just cuz it's Xmas time...
> 
> I love Christmas music!! *And you know my idol.. Mariah...* always has a new Xmas CD!! I need to download that too...



Yep.  And Mariah's.  Dave Koz.  Vince Giraldi Trio.  It's some BAD Christmas Music Out There Ya'll.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> That ish gets on my nerves. Some dude here at work kept IMing me about some Christmas music and I finally had to say 'What the &%&$?' Damn annoying!!



Right, makes my arse itch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Yup! PJ #1 and PJ #4 or 5 (that's me).. *we went ride or die* for the ASIAN (not posting their real name because I don't want to be in the PJ product review protection program if I ever I have to post something negative)... They know where I work!



Yeah Girl.  As I Am Naturally is where it's at!

Glad we did ride or die for that one.  

Thanks for Drivin' #1


 You're number one.....


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> That ish gets on my nerves. Some dude here at work kept IMing me about some Christmas music and I finally had to say 'What the &%&$?' Damn annoying!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Right, makes my arse itch.



Okay mjke9991 or whatever her name was

Ya'll Outta be Ashamed....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay mjke9991 or whatever her name was
> 
> Ya'll Outta be Ashamed....



What? Just yall typing about it makes me want to poke my eyes out.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Ok, yall are in here cutting up. I want to buy something but i can't. My car hurt my feelings. I don't even want to browse any site for fear that I will be tempted to buy.


 
LOL.. girllll you better exit stage right from this thread too... I'm going to the other site so the spirit doesn't come searching for me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What? *Just yall typing about it makes me want to poke my eyes out.*



...............

LAWD....Lemme Stop. 

Don't want Yo' Eyes messed up!


----------



## chebaby

i normally like christmas songs but for the past 2 years or so they make me sick. they sound all mushy and sad even though its supposed to sound happy and cheerful. they bring me down man. wayyyyyy down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> LOL.. girllll you better exit stage right from this thread too... *I'm going to the other site so the spirit doesn't come searching for me...*



She know where to find you!  Cause she is you and with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i normally like christmas songs but for the past 2 years or so they make me sick. they sound all mushy and sad even though its supposed to sound happy and cheerful. *they bring me down man. wayyyyyy down.*



Ya'll Need to Quit!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, did anyone answer Fab about Ori......?   besides T....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, did anyone answer Fab about Ori......?   besides T....



*cough*
I checked the site earlier today.  _*okay don't judge*_

Due to the uneventualities we..............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> SMH  How Could Anybody Hate Christmas Music?????
> 
> It's very, very Relaxing & Calming.  I have so many Christmas CD's it's unreal.
> 
> Girl, throw on you some Boney James Christmas or Boyz to Men or Fourplay. Vanessa Williams or Luther.
> 
> You just ain't listening to _"the right"_ Christmas Music.
> 
> ...........


all the songs i used to love makes m e cry now. i love temptations christmas and some christmas song by luther but it all sounds so sad now. they done fudged up the damn carols


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i normally like christmas songs but for the past 2 years or so they make me sick. they sound all mushy and sad even though its supposed to sound happy and cheerful. they bring me down man. wayyyyyy down.



I know its depressing, i have never liked christmas music. When people stop at my house to sing i want to throw stuff at them.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot all about oo. imma go on over there just to take a look see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll. 

Well...when you come to my house from November - New Years (and sometimes after) We'll be Listening to Christmas Music.

_*runs outta thread*_


----------



## *fabulosity*

Not after Christmas T... lmao.. 
I actually haven't heard any... really.. I only listen to sirius in the car and they haven't been playing it that much.. I don't even know what the local stations are.. but thanks to u.. I'm putting together my xmas master mix for Christmas Day.


----------



## *fabulosity*

So on 12/21... how much OO gotta discount her products for you to be INTERESTED in purchasing.. knowing how bad her CS and attitude is??

I'm saying if I were buying.. which I'm not.. it's gotta be >= 30%... she gotta at least match BFH.

Their stuff is comparably priced... 

What say you U1B1 gals???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Not after Christmas T... lmao..
> I actually haven't heard any... really.. I only listen to sirius in the car and they haven't been playing it that much.. I don't even know what the local stations are.. *but thanks to u.. I'm putting together my xmas master mix for Christmas Day.*



We have like 2-3 Stations that Play Continuous Christmas Music Starting BF.  The one I listen to actually started November 1st.

Girl, yeah, you gotta have some Christmas Music @ Bolded.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> So on 12/21... how much OO gotta discount her products for you to be INTERESTED in purchasing.. knowing how bad her CS and attitude is??
> 
> I'm saying if I were buying.. which I'm not.. it's gotta be >= 30%... she gotta at least match BFH.
> 
> Their stuff is comparably priced...
> 
> What say you U1B1 gals???



I say at least 20. I think she's relatively low priced . Although 30 would be nice . That Golden Jojoba....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> So on 12/21... how much *OO gotta discount her products for you to be INTERESTED in purchasing.. knowing how bad her CS and attitude is??*
> 
> I'm saying if I were buying.. which I'm not.. it's gotta be >= 30%... she gotta at least match BFH.
> 
> Their stuff is comparably priced...
> 
> What say you U1B1 gals???



I'd only get the Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner and it would hafta' be between FREE & $6.00 - $8.00 (like it was before) 

I think it was like $8 & some change.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd only get the Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner and it would hafta' be *between FREE & $6.00 - $8.00* (like it was before)
> 
> I think it was like $8 & some change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>



She oughta' send me about 4-5 bottles FREE


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> She know where to find you!  Cause she is you and with you.



..........


----------



## chebaby

that golden jojoba was amazing.


----------



## Americka

Sorry bout that, Fab! Had to update my computer. It's been acting crazy lately.

Anywho, I use no lye box kits. When I went to the salon in my early, early years, the lye perms starting burning upon application. Once I became responsible for my own hair, I started using no lye box perms. I've tried just about everything, but I prefer Africa's Best. It is the only one that works to my satisfaction. ORS, Creme of Nature both left me woefully underprocessed. I thought about going to something like Mizani, but I figure if it ain't broke don't fix it. 

The safflower oil is very light. I am air drying right now, but prior to wrapping my hair I will seal with it. I'll give an update in the a.m. when I take it down.


----------



## chebaby

i see sunshine doing these self help videos. dont know how i feel about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm on these HOTs and I'm enjoying them.  Using my Heat Cap and Keeping them in for about 30 minutes.  Will continue them throughout the Winter and try to reduce my Miscellaneous Oils.  

Che:  Remember we were suppose to be trying Oil Rinses OR Hot Oil Treatments......  I think Redecouvert was going to be doing them too.

I picked up a Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides a while back.  Will do a HOT with this one next wash day.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on these HOTs and I'm enjoying them.  Using my Heat Cap and Keeping them in for about 30 minutes.  Will continue them throughout the Winter and try to reduce my Miscellaneous Oils.
> 
> Che:  Remember we were suppose to be trying Oil Rinses OR Hot Oil Treatments......  I think Redecouvert was going to be doing them too.
> 
> I picked up a Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides a while back.  Will do a HOT with this one next wash day.


I haven't done a HOT in a long, long time. Would it be overkill to do a HOT after I pre-poo?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on these HOTs and I'm enjoying them.  Using my Heat Cap and Keeping them in for about 30 minutes.  Will continue them throughout the Winter and try to reduce my Miscellaneous Oils.
> 
> Che:  Remember we were suppose to be trying Oil Rinses OR Hot Oil Treatments......  I think Redecouvert was going to be doing them too.
> 
> I picked up a Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides a while back.  Will do a HOT with this one next wash day.


ive been using my oil more as a pre co wash on dry hair. thats how im going to use up my vatika frosting, then move on the evoo and then coconut oil. i dont think i will do that for the cocasta oil because thats a thick oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive been using my oil more as a pre co wash on dry hair. thats how im going to use up my vatika frosting, then move on the evoo and then coconut oil. *i dont think i will do that for the cocasta oil because thats a thick oil.*



Yeah, I won't use JBCO, Cocosta or Avsoya for HOTS. 

Just EVCO, Wheat Germ, Kukui, Soybean, Burdock w/Ceramides and another Ceramides Oil I got from Ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I haven't done a HOT in a long, long time. *Would it be overkill to do a HOT after I pre-poo?*



I Never Pre-Poo.  Because I Don't Poo.erplexed

Someone that Pre-Poo's would be better at answering this.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I used up Darcy's Peach Kernel oil this morning. Either that or the Apricot. One of my BFH conditioners will be finished this week, too. I wish I wasn't doing OT so I could stay home and do my hair tomorrow.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im thinking about buying some anita grant products. well...really only the Rhassoul Deep Condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up Darcy's Peach Kernel oil this morning. Either that or the Apricot. One of my BFH conditioners will be finished this week, too. *I wish I wasn't doing OT so I could stay home and do my hair tomorrow.*



You sure could.....and we could Chat. 

Since I'm Back up and Ret To Go!

Girl....Gone and Get that MONNNNEEEE


----------



## *fabulosity*

fattyfatfat said:


> im thinking about buying some anita grant products. well...really only the Rhassoul Deep Condish.


 
Fatty... her stuff is $$ and has always been out of my PJ radar.. plus the shipping was redamndiculous...


----------



## Ltown

Don't like Christmas music either only  listen to Christmas music on the radio and it better have a beat. I love go go and actually hear my first Christmas go go today got to go get that


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i will co wash with curl junkie strengthening conditioner and do a puff with kbb milk and sunshine. im not gonna slick my front back. gonna give it a break from the aloe gel and brush lmao.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hairrogant :: products for discriminating hair is their US supplier. I made a fake cart to see how much shipping was and it was $5.15.




*fabulosity* said:


> Fatty... her stuff is $$ and has always been out of my PJ radar.. plus the shipping was redamndiculous...


----------



## Charz

where my girl simjam at?


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Fatty... her stuff is $$ and has always been out of my PJ radar.. plus the shipping was redamndiculous...


and the products aint worth it imo. im trying to get rid of mine now. will never repurchase


----------



## Charz

fattyfatfat said:


> im thinking about buying some anita grant products. well...really only the Rhassoul Deep Condish.



do you want one of my samples? I have two left and you can have one.

and you h3ffas lurking better not pm me about getting products because i am not the one. especially if you come at me with some negro english


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Don't like Christmas music either only  listen to Christmas music on the radio and it better have a beat. I love go go and actually hear my first Christmas go go today got to go get that *



You & Che need to pass whateva' it is Ya'll Smokin' Ova' Here

Cause this post right here make me think something wrong with me

Chile...What Did You Just Say?????     

..........................


----------



## fattyfatfat

what are you trying to get rid of????????




chebaby said:


> and the products aint worth it imo. im trying to get rid of mine now. will never repurchase


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> You sure could.....and we could Chat.
> 
> Since I'm Back up and Ret To Go!
> 
> Girl....Gone and Get that MONNNNEEEE



Girl, we can still chat. I'll be chillin' in this muhf&*#@% tomorrow night.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> do you want one of my samples? I have two left and you can have one.
> 
> *and you h3ffas lurking better not pm me about getting products because i am not the one. especially if you come at me with some negro english*



......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> do you want one of my samples? I have two left and you can have one.
> 
> *and you h3ffas lurking better not pm me about getting products because i am not the one. especially if you come at me with some negro english*



.......................


........................

Are You on Pre-Surgery Meds????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, we can still chat. *I'll be chillin' in this muhf&*#@% tomorrow night. *



Huh???

Okay......

Ya'll Need to Pass It or Put it Out!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> do you want one of my samples? I have two left and you can have one.
> 
> and you h3ffas lurking better not pm me about getting products because i am not the one. especially if you come at me with some *negro english*



wat youz talkin bout negro english. youz betta know got have go daz raht, fiddy mo timez can chaz, nep said hav yo bak.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> wat youz talkin bout negro english. youz betta know got have go daz raht, fiddy mo timez can chaz, nep said hav yo bak.




I seriously don't understand that i tried reading it outloud and everything lol can you translate


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Fatty --- Take that Little Pie off your Siggy. 

Chile....These Fools be tryna' eat that next!

....What's wrong with ya'll tonight?


----------



## fattyfatfat

yes!!! sending you a PM!




Charz said:


> do you want one of my samples? I have two left and you can have one.
> 
> and you h3ffas lurking better not pm me about getting products because i am not the one. especially if you come at me with some negro english


----------



## fattyfatfat

Oh I forgot I had that in my signature! I have siggys blocked so I cant see anything. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Fatty --- Take that Little Pie off your Siggy. *
> 
> Chile....These Fools be tryna' eat that next!
> 
> ....What's wrong with ya'll tonight?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Fatty --- Take that Little Pie off your Siggy*.
> 
> Chile....These Fools be tryna' eat that next!
> 
> ....What's wrong with ya'll tonight?



..T, you are something else....


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I seriously don't understand that i tried reading it outloud and everything lol can you translate


I don't even know, that is how i felt when i saw that mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.  Are Ya'll Back Yet?............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You & Che need to pass whateva' it is Ya'll Smokin' Ova' Here
> 
> Cause this post right here make me think something wrong with me
> 
> Chile...What Did You Just Say?????
> 
> ..........................


yall dont have go go where you at? i hate go go music and people look at me side ways when i say that.


----------



## *fabulosity*

What is go go music??


----------



## chebaby

YouTube - UCB Sexy Lady
this is the only go go song i like and im ashame to even admit that. maybe go go is just a DMV thing. i have no idea. bands are TCB, BYB, UCB ect....


----------



## chebaby

Fab why you make me look up that song now i got it in my head. 
give me your number girllllll. 
roll wit it
roll wit it
UH
lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

Wow to that song, Che. I never heard music like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Wow to that song, Che. *I never heard music like that.*



I had my Speakers turned up too high!  

Almost JUMPED Skrait outta my Seat


----------



## chebaby

im about to show yall just how young i am. im on youtube looking up go go and came across the beat your feet dance and i love the way they dance lmao. i cant hang out in the places they be because its rough lmao but i just like the dancing.


----------



## chebaby

ok i guess it really is a dmv thing. no wonder people give me the side eye when i say i dont go to go gos. they be like "but arent you from the DMV"? lmao everything is so loud and BOOM BOOM BOOM. i cant do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i guess it really is a dmv thing. no wonder people give me the side eye when i say i dont go to go gos. they be like "but arent you from the DMV"? lmao everything is so loud and BOOM BOOM BOOM. i cant do it.



No....It sounded okay...

I Just wasn't ready for it!


----------



## Brownie518

Che, that Beat your Feet stuff is crazy!!!  I've never heard of that either. I watched the Beat your Feet Kings at the Apollo video.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> No....It sounded okay...
> 
> I Just wasn't ready for it!


yea but going to the actual go go is BOOM BOOM BOOM lmao. no matter where you standing its like you right up against a speaker.
thats why i mentioned a few times in here about how i rarely hang out with my friends. because we dont like the same things.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, that Beat your Feet stuff is crazy!!!  I've never heard of that either. I watched the Beat your Feet Kings at the Apollo video.


my first boyfriend used to beat his feat and i thought it was so hot. i was like 16 though and thats all everyone around here did at that age. beat your feet or date a beat your feeter lmao. i cant dance to save my life though so......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea but going to the actual go go is BOOM BOOM BOOM lmao. *no matter where you standing its like you right up against a speaker.*
> thats why i mentioned a few times in here about how i rarely hang out with my friends. because we dont like the same things.



Oh Well....

They'll be deaf at 40


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Fab what the consistency of the leavein with ASIAN  I may need that my hair don't like butters/pomade either.
> 
> 
> I heard of the party bus that take you to different clubs from DC to NY and bring you back. Where/when is the party???



I just got that ASIAN stands for As I am Naturally, Why was I thinking that you guys just wanted to assume they were an Asian company so you called them ASIAN ? 

Taught some suburban white kids about Kwanzaa today. Hearing my uberwhite coworker struggle to pronounce the principles was priceless.

I am about to wash my hair, it feels icky.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> shine and define is one of them products that is wishy washy. sometimes it works for me and some times it doesnt.



I love the Shine and Define.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I just got that ASIAN stands for As I am Naturally, Why was I thinking that you guys just wanted to assume they were an Asian company so you called them ASIAN ? *



Girl....Where You Been? erplexed


----------



## natura87

*fabulosity* said:


> Y'all some grinches round here...
> 
> "Hang all the mistletoe.. I'm gonna get to know you better....."
> 
> *DIS CHRISTMAS!!!...*
> 
> Speaking of which we gonna pull out the "This Christmas" Blu ray with that horrible CBreezy in it ... just cuz it's Xmas time...
> 
> I love Christmas music!! And you know my idol.. Mariah... always has a new Xmas CD!! I need to download that too...



*uglycries*

You said *DIS*!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

natura, I thought they were buying from an asian company too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> What is go go music??


 
Chuck Brown, bustin loose! Now I know you heard of that but didn't know it was go go! Me either until I came here. It's mostly bongo beat

DC Go Go Paradise-GO GO Music Downloads -Hottest GO GO Music in DC, GO Go Music Videos Music Downloads


I love music alway have and will no matter how old I am I'll dance all night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> natura, *I thought they were buying from an asian company too!!!!!!!!!!*



Every time somebody said ASIAN I would try to Clarify :  _"As I Am Naturally"_ So Folx wouldn't get confused.....

*cough* Okay.....I see it didn't help


----------



## mkd

Back in college, they used to play like 2 go go songs in the club here and everyone would go crazy.  But a lot of DMV people come here to go to college at the AU center.


----------



## fattyfatfat

naw...I must have overlooked it. now I know!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Every time somebody said ASIAN I would try to Clarify :  _"As I Am Naturally"_ So Folx wouldn't get confused.....
> 
> *cough* Okay.....I see it didn't help


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> do you want one of my samples? I have two left and you can have one.
> 
> *and you h3ffas lurking better not pm me about getting products because i am not the one. especially if you come at me with some negro english*


----------



## chebaby

chuck brown. thats who i was trying to think of. lmao. people love them selves some go go music. its nothing but loud banging. i have to admit i love when they remake ashley simpson and kelly clarkson songs lmao.


----------



## SimJam

GoGo music in Jamaica is anything u can swing on a pole to .... gogo = stripper LOL

I was like WTF whats happening up in U1B1


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Where You Been? erplexed



I dont even know. I've been really slow to catch on to things lately. I dont know whats wrong.lachen:.


----------



## Ltown

I'm going to bed but before I go Chuck Brown is 70+ still kicking it, concert all over the place. I took a picture of him at best buy, old man wearing the jerri 

Chuck Brown We got love

YouTube - Chuck Brown & Jill Scott - Love



Good Night!


----------



## Ltown

Oh don't be talking about my old @#@ going to bed I'm up at 3AM and yes I'll challenge anyone to dance off  Good Night!


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> GoGo music in Jamaica is anything u can swing on a pole to .... *gogo = stripper* LOL
> 
> I was like WTF whats happening up in U1B1




 I thought the same thing at first. I was like 'Damn, Ltown!!'


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> I'm glad to see you back Shay an doing well.


 


Pompous Blue said:


> Welcome back, Shay!! Can't wait to see your update!
> 
> Will you still do the "Hits and Misses" thread each month?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Shay! Missed You!


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Shay!! Glad to hear things are going well. I understand needing a break. Can't wait to see updates.


 


chebaby said:


> Shay so glad to see you back. i love afro puffs lmao.


Thanks, ladies. I've missed ya'll too. I've  catching up on this thread.

Che & LC--Ya'll would hate me. I've been on a Christmas music kick. My ringbacks and my ringtone on my cell is Christmas music. Right now I've been playing the Jackson 5 Christmas cd over, and over, and over, and over, and over again in my car.

Go go--My ex played bongos in a go go band back in the day. Go go is a DMV thing. I think I heard on the radio that other folx don't get it .  I did like the go go version of that Ashley Simpson song.


----------



## Shay72

Pompous Blue--Oops forgot to answer your question. Let me think about that one. I wanted to not be in charge of any threads just in case I chose to disappear again .


----------



## chebaby

i can not stand to listen to jackson five christmas songs. voices too high pitched. makes me twitch lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Pompous Blue--Oops forgot to answer your question. Let me think about that one. I wanted to not be in charge of any threads just in case I chose to disappear again .



I asked Pompous Blue to Start the Hits Or Misses.....because Folx was asking what happened to it?erplexed  

And Halee_J to start the 2011 DC Challenge because she posts in it regularly and kept it bumped.

Wasn't sure when You'd be back from Hiatus.


----------



## Priss Pot

-My Mason Pearson combs came today!  I got the rake and the detangling combs.  I ended up placing an order yesterday morning for the rat-tail comb; I know, I'm horrible, but I just didn't feel complete without it, lol.

-My SO is loving the BSP/Hair Dew scent in my hair.  He likes getting a whiff of it.  Tomorrow is wash day, so I'm gonna let him massage my scalp while shampooing/conditioning.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> I'm going to bed but before I go *Chuck Brown is 70+* still kicking it, concert all over the place. I took a picture of him at best buy, old man wearing the jerri
> 
> Chuck Brown We got love
> 
> YouTube - Chuck Brown & Jill Scott - Love
> 
> Good Night!



He was up here for the 4th of July on the Parkway.  I was like look at him and his ole self getting it.

I like some go go since it traveled up here when  I was in high school.


----------



## EllePixie

So the power went out in my building today...so I thought I would check out this beauty supply store I always drive by but have never been in...I randomly got these products called Knotty Girl...mainly b/c in the ingredients looked really good and they smell like cake...the conditioner was regular priced ($11 for 8.5 oz), but the styling aid was expensive ($12 for 4.4 oz). But it smells like CAKE and I was in a really bad mood because I was living in the dark.

Leave In/Styling Aid:
Ingredients: Water, Propylene Glycol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Polysorbate 20, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Fragrance, Panthenol (Pro Vitamin B5), Tocpheryl Acetate (Vitamin E) Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Passiflora Edulis Seed Oil, Oriza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil, Euterpe Oleracea Pulp Oil, PentaclethraMacroloba Seed oil, Silk Amino Acids, Gitrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Fruit Extract, Medicago Sativa (Alfalfa) Extract, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) Extract, Hydrastis Canadensis (Golden Seal) Root Extract, Hamamelis Virgiana (Witch Hazel) Leaf Extract, Butylene Glycol, Hydrolyzed Silk PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Hydroxypropyl Guar, Tetrasodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Ethylexylglycerin & Yellow 5.

Moisture Balancing Condish:
Ingredients: Water, Cetrimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glyceryl Stearate , SE Polysorbate-60, Shea Butter, Jojoba Oil, Olive Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Panthenol, Fragrance, Hydroxyethycellulose Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, D&C Green # 5, FD & C Yellow # 5.

I hate that it has dyes but I thought what the hey...


----------



## Ltown

Charz, surgery tomorrow right 23rd, same day in/out?


----------



## SimJam

Mornin laydeeez

all packd and about to head my parents then to airport  woohooooo


cant wait to try out my products, specially the doo plops and the qehmet,oh and the BHF :creatures


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, surgery tomorrow right 23rd, same day in/out?




yupppp! No going to work for 1-2 months!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz you take care of yourself and i pray you heal up quickly.

Mornin ladies, iz done workin for the year lmao. yaaassss *clicks heals*


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz you take care of yourself and i pray you heal up quickly.
> 
> Mornin ladies, iz done workin for the year lmao. yaaassss *clicks heals*



Thanks La.

I'm done working for the year after today! Imma get trashed at the going away we are having to a lady who is retiring. it's the last time I can drink for a while cuz narcotics and alcohol don't mix (well )


----------



## La Colocha

This is ot, but a lady from work just made me cry.  I always talk to her at work and we take our breaks together. She gave me a box before i left work and i opened it just now. She baked me all kinds of cookies,brownies, little cakes, tarts and chewy bars. She is an older lady and very nice. I have to get her something special when i go back to work.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Thanks La.
> 
> I'm done working for the year after today! Imma get trashed at the going away we are having to a lady who is retiring. it's the last time I can drink for a while cuz narcotics and alcohol don't mix (well )



I guess we gone see some ratchet arse posts tonight. lmao, you have fun and be safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Thanks La.
> 
> I'm done working for the year after today! *Imma get trashed at the going away we are having to a lady who is retiring. it's the last time I can drink for a while* cuz narcotics and alcohol don't mix (well )



Remember...those are colleagues and not _friends_.  So, take it easy on the J-O-B tip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I guess we gone see some ratchet arse posts tonight*. lmao, you have fun and be safe.



GIRL.............. Ain't that the truth!

Charz handle yo' business & watch it.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Remember...those are colleagues and not _friends_.  So, take it easy on the J-O-B tip.



Lol I know. Thx ms Terri.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.

Just made my coffee.  And toasting a Bagel.  Just rubbed on some homemade Growth Aide.

Will hopefully finish up something on Sunday when I do my hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Lol I know. Thx ms Terri.



Good Girl.  You'll have plenty of time to get "trashed" post op.

Maintain your professionalism.  Look Super Cute (which I know you will) and have fun.

_*i was in HR 11 years and folx getting totally wasted at office/work parties is always a big career killer*_


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on these HOTs and I'm enjoying them. Using my Heat Cap and Keeping them in for about 30 minutes. Will continue them throughout the Winter and try to reduce my Miscellaneous Oils.
> 
> Che: Remember we were suppose to be trying Oil Rinses OR Hot Oil Treatments...... I think Redecouvert was going to be doing them too.
> 
> I picked up a *Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides* a while back. Will do a HOT with this one next wash day.


@ the bolded - where did you get this? 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl. You'll have plenty of time to get "trashed" post op.
> 
> Maintain your professionalism. Look Super Cute (which I know you will) and have fun.
> 
> _*i was in HR 11 years and folx getting totally wasted at office/work parties is always a big career killer*_


Great advice!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl. You'll have plenty of time to get "trashed" post op.
> 
> Maintain your professionalism. Look Super Cute (which I know you will) and have fun.
> 
> _*i was in HR 11 years and folx getting totally wasted at office/work parties is always a big career killer*_


 
Oh trust I know. With alcohol I'm only ratchet through my phone and on twitter. In person I just squint allot.

Hehe, I have a dirt book were I write down every suspicous incident. including touching my shouldar, talking about my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> @ the bolded - where did you get this?





Burdock Oil with Ceramide - eBay (item 380276784154 end time Jan-05-11 12:55:10 PST)


----------



## Pompous Blue

Just saw FAB's post in the BFH VENDOR forum. Haven't received my BFH order yet but I've been reading the reviews and regretted not getting some products. I think Imma make an order today to get some things I didn't order the 1st time....LOL.

Yesterday I placed a camdengrey.com order. Used my reward points. Saved on shipping! Yeah!

I ordered Guar gum, burdock root infused oil, argan oil, murumuru butter, rosehip oil, carrot seed EO, and Cypress EO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Hehe, *I have a dirt book were I write down every suspicous incident.* including touching my shouldar, talking about my hair



LAWD Chile.............Scandulous

What are you wearing???


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz-  Good luck with surgery tomorrow.  Praying for a quick and pain-free (I believe in pain meds) recovery.

Have fun at your work party.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl. You'll have plenty of time to get "trashed" post op.
> 
> Maintain your professionalism. Look Super Cute (which I know you will) and have fun.
> 
> _*i was in HR 11 years and folx getting totally wasted at office/work parties is always a big career killer*_


 
Say that again.. I am never that cool with Mr. Charlie to let him see me slipping... (as T would say)... 

Not unless you leaving..and even then... have fun.. but just don't get sloppy... black people usually don't do that anyway though. 

We are typically the buzzkillers in those situations.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> This is ot, but a lady from work just made me cry. I always talk to her at work and we take our breaks together. She gave me a box before i left work and i opened it just now. She baked me all kinds of cookies,brownies, little cakes, tarts and chewy bars. She is an older lady and very nice. I have to get her something special when i go back to work.


 
Is she black? If not check for cat hairs.. LMAO... 
I am so weird about eating food brought from folks' houses. 
It was a nice gesture though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Say that again.. I am never that cool with Mr. Charlie to let him see me slipping... (as T would say)... *
> 
> *Not unless you leaving..*and even then... have fun.. but just don't get sloppy... black people usually don't do that anyway though.
> 
> We are typically the buzzkillers in those situations.



Yeah...You can't be doing that.  

Like this girl told me years ago:  _Don't ish Where you Eat._


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Is she black? If not check for cat hairs.. LMAO...
> I am so weird about eating food brought from folks' houses.
> It was a nice gesture though.



You are crazy, she is italian.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Is she black? If not check for cat hairs.. LMAO...
> I am so weird about eating food brought from folks' houses.
> It was a nice gesture though.



A Former Secretary (aka The Cat Lady) brings me baked goods every year.  I've been out of her building for about 5 years now, but she still brings them to me.

Each year, they end up buried deep in the trash.  This year, my new Admin (sistergirl) said she was taking them home to her kids as I was about to pitch 'em.....


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> Just saw FAB's post in the BFH VENDOR forum. Haven't received my BFH order yet but I've been reading the reviews and regretted not getting some products. I think Imma make an order today to get some things I didn't order the 1st time....LOL.
> 
> Yesterday I placed a camdengrey.com order. Used my reward points. Saved on shipping! Yeah!
> 
> I ordered Guar gum, burdock root infused oil, argan oil, murumuru butter, rosehip oil, carrot seed EO, and Cypress EO.


 
Girl take advantage...

Umm you be mixing up some stuff.. when you start your product line remember who your friends are... 

I really like the BFH and ASIAN. Happy with those purchases.. check them out too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl take advantage...
> 
> *I really like the BFH and ASIAN. Happy with those purchases..* check them out too.



DITTO


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD Chile.............Scandulous
> 
> What are you wearing???


 
You mean at work? I wear a suit everyday. 4 times with a pencil skirt, fridays with pants.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> You mean at work? I wear a suit everyday. 4 times with a pencil skirt, fridays with pants.



No.  To Your Party.  Is it right after work or will you go home & change?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah...You can't be doing that.
> 
> Like this girl told me years ago: _Don't ish Where you Eat._


 
But for real.. that's some good advice. I like to keep the mystery up about what I do outside of work.. so I am always you know my normal will talk to a brick wall about mortar self... but I save the real fun for when the african american organization at work has functions.. 



La Colocha said:


> You are crazy, she is italian.


 
Girl I get it from my mama!!! She would always tell me.. don't eat that stuff that those people bring..!! She would come home with all kinda fruitcakes, cookies, homemade meatballs..yech... that people had given her and throw it right in the trash. 

And she always told me at potlucks to eat the purchased foods from people who look clean  Because nasty people may have already been in the purchased foods before they brought it to work. 

Basically she scared the snot out of me.. so at potlucks.. I am the one eating the tostitos bag that I opened..lmao.. and nothing out of them crockpots..




IDareT'sHair said:


> A Former Secretary (aka The Cat Lady) brings me baked goods every year. I've been out of her building for about 5 years now, but she still brings them to me.
> 
> Each year, they end up buried deep in the trash. This year, my new Admin (sistergirl) said she was taking them home to her kids as I was about to pitch 'em.....


 
Aw hell nall.. poor kids.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz.. speedy recovery dear... ! It's tomorrow.. ???? or today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> But for real.. that's some good advice. I like to keep the mystery up about what I do outside of work.. so I am always you know my normal will talk to a brick wall about mortar self... but I save the real fun for when the african american organization at work has functions..
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I get it from my mama!!! She would always tell me.. don't eat that stuff that those people bring..!! *She would come home with all kinda fruitcakes, cookies, homemade meatballs..yech... that people had given her and throw it right in the trash. *
> 
> And she always told me at potlucks to eat the purchased foods from people who look clean  Because nasty people may have already been in the purchased foods before they brought it to work.
> 
> Basically she scared the snot out of me.. *so at potlucks.. I am the one eating the tostitos bag that I opened..lmao.. and nothing out of them crockpots..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Aw hell nall.. poor kids.



Girl, I don't "DO" Potlucks.  Stop that madness yearrrrrsss ago.

I always schedule a previous meeting outside of the building.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> No. To Your Party. Is it right after work or will you go home & change?


 

Oh it's during lunch lol. We goin to Clydes for 2 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Oh it's during lunch lol. We goin to Clydes for 2 hours.



Have a good time and don't forget _'the dirt book'_..... 

Girl...You Wild!


----------



## La Colocha

What are you all doing today. Im bored already. I should go to sleep so i won't be up all night but im not tired.


----------



## mkd

wishing you a speedy recovery Charz!


----------



## Pompous Blue

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl take advantage...
> 
> Umm you be mixing up some stuff.. when you start your product line remember who your friends are...
> 
> I really like the BFH and ASIAN. Happy with those purchases.. check them out too.


Yep! I'm the mixtress. I'm so happy to find some of the raw materials at wholesale prices. I mix things for my mom, DH and me. It's easy to control things in small batches. But no starting a production......DH and Sister-in-law have tried to push me; but no, I'm keeping my day job....LOL!

@*fabulosity* and IDareT'sHair I don't do potluck or eat other's food at work either. People have too many dogs and cats that roam in the kitchen. Yuuckkk!! I'm conveniently at a meeting or field-appt. when they have these functions, too!

@CHARZ What did you decide to use to fade the scars or hyperpigmentation? I saw a couple of threads about the benefits of using lemon juice or tumeric paste if you wanted a natural solution.

Good luck on your surgery. And a speedy recovery!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/natural-living/510446-turmeric-chlorella-hyperpigmentation-help.html#post12289910

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/makeup-skin-care-nail-fanatics/433756-how-has-lemon-juice-helped-you-dark-spots.html


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing today. Im bored already. I should go to sleep so i won't be up all night but im not tired.


I need to get out and run some errands. But I keep playing with my BFH cart....LOL


----------



## Charz

Pompous Blue said:


> @CHARZ What did you decide to use to fade the scars or hyperpigmentation? I saw a couple of threads about the benefits of using lemon juice or tumeric paste if you wanted a natural solution.
> 
> Good luck on your surgery. And a speedy recovery!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/natural-living/510446-turmeric-chlorella-hyperpigmentation-help.html#post12289910
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/makeup-skin-care-nail-fanatics/433756-how-has-lemon-juice-helped-you-dark-spots.html


 
I am gonna use vitamin E oil. my mother has a ton. Thanks!



*fabulosity* said:


> Charz.. speedy recovery dear... ! It's tomorrow.. ???? or today?


 
Thanks its gonna be tomorrow at 9


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah...its nearly noon and my hair is still not done.  I have to been to work at 7 and still need sleep. 

I'm making some braised short ribs and it took a lot longer to get it in the oven.

Guess I'll be rocking a bun this week.

I saw on the weather channel its supposed to snow all weekend.  Glad I'm off and won't have to drive in it.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah...its nearly noon and my hair is still not done.  I have to been to work at 7 and still need sleep.
> 
> I'm making some braised short ribs and it took a lot longer to get it in the oven.
> 
> Guess I'll be rocking a bun this week.
> 
> I saw on the weather channel its supposed to snow all weekend.  Glad I'm off and won't have to drive in it.



Get some rest vonnie. Its supposed to snow tomorrow and friday here. Like you, i am so glad i don't have to go out.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I asked Pompous Blue to Start the Hits Or Misses.....because Folx was asking what happened to it?erplexed
> 
> And Halee_J to start the 2011 DC Challenge because she posts in it regularly and kept it bumped.
> 
> Wasn't sure when You'd be back from Hiatus.


 
Thanks, T . See that's what I'm talking about. I don't want to be tied down to nothing. Shoot I'm only gonna participate in this thread and Charz' challenge. I finished some Henna conditioner that I forgot the name of this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had all these KBB $8.00 Complete Conditioners in my Cart tryna' "CHECKOUT" at 1:00 and the price reversed just that quick!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had all these KBB $8.00 Complete Conditioners in my Cart tryna' "CHECKOUT" at 1:00 and the price reversed just that quick!



Was there a sale or something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So was anybody able to take advantage of the 50% off KBB "Complete Conditioner" for $8.00?  12 Noon until 1 p.m. EST?

I Can't believe how fast that price flipped!  I had: White Tea, Coco Lime & Luscious Pear.

*ROLLS EYES HARD*


----------



## La Colocha

Didn't know about a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl...I get the e-mail at 11:10 EST for 50% off on the COMPLETE CONDITIONER $16.00 which woulda' made it $8.00.  

From 12:00 Noon EST until 1:00 

How Dirty. 

The price flipped back at exactly 1:00 p.m. before I could 'fully' checkout


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...I get the e-mail at 11:10 EST for 50% off on the COMPLETE CONDITIONER $16.00 which woulda' made it $8.00.
> 
> From 12:00 Noon EST until 1:00
> 
> How Dirty.
> 
> The price flipped back at exactly 1:00 p.m. before I could 'fully' checkout



Oh ok, sorry that happened t, i unsubscribed from there a long time ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Oh ok, sorry that happened t, i unsubscribed from there a long time ago.



What a Tease. 

They weren't counting on too many people catching that one


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just received my HV order.
I got a $20 grab bag and one cocasta oil.
In the grab bag I got  the acai phyto, moist condition pro ,avosoya and whipped jelly.


----------



## Shay72

See I don't even know why I'm at work today. I ain't doing nothing. I will leave in a little bit to go observe at an afterschool progam thank goodness bc I'm bout to go crazy. I have plenty to do but I'm in holiday mode already .


----------



## Charz

niccu cant ;a read o;ff


----------



## *fabulosity*

^^^ um Charz what does that mean?

I hate to sound like a commercial for ASIAN .. but gotjamn... I think I love this stuff. I just used about a dime size of the cleansing pudding... lathered up BEAUTIFULLLY!!!! I mean seriously I was in there impressed.... smells delish... and didn't strip at all.

Imma try it a few more times before I put it on staple level... but that's some nice stuff.. so that's 3 for 3.. I still need to try the coconut cowash.. and I'll try to do that tomorrow.. but if it's anything like my puddn experience that will be 42 well spent!!! 

BFH users.. I really think this conditioner may be lightening my hair.. which is okay.. I just want to know.. because my hair color looks different... and the only different thing I added was the 2 BFH DC's.... 

I just did a messy curly bun and moisturized and sealed with the safflower oil (AMERICKA... I like it!!!).. because I know this weekend I'm gonna want to whip my hurr.. and I will be flat ironing it. So I need to give it some rest now.. while I can. 

And the other thing.. the TT.. I'm sorry but I see myself being a thick haired beauty with continued use of this thing... I'm glad I made the leap.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...I get the e-mail at 11:10 EST for 50% off on the COMPLETE CONDITIONER $16.00 which woulda' made it $8.00.
> 
> From 12:00 Noon EST until 1:00
> 
> How Dirty.
> 
> The price flipped back at exactly 1:00 p.m. before I could 'fully' checkout


 
I got that email on my bb heck who can shop from that time if they are working. I got in my car at 1230 I don't use her but it's the principle if we would have gotten it yesterday we could of let people know.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> Yep! I'm the mixtress. I'm so happy to find some of the raw materials at wholesale prices. I mix things for my mom, DH and me. It's easy to control things in small batches. But no starting a production......DH and Sister-in-law have tried to push me; but no, I'm keeping my day job....LOL!
> 
> @*fabulosity* and IDareT'sHair I* don't do potluck or eat other's food at work either. People have too many dogs and cats that roam in the kitchen. Yuuckkk!! *I'm conveniently at a meeting or field-appt. when they have these functions, too!
> 
> Me either to bold! Co-worker has 7 cats always bring stuff to eat and putting her hands in everything. I brought some mix nuts to work she open it and dig out what she wants NASTY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought my back-up of Mega-Tek had arrived today, but when I opened it....It was some other Horse Crap! 

I just phoned them.  They are going to send out the MT right away and a Pre-Print Return Label for the other stuff they sent by accident.

Just rubbed on some MT tho'.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No BFH today?  Okay......Still waiting on that.

Oh Yeah....I thought about trying the TT yesterday when I did my hair, but reached for the Jilbere instead. 

I will get to the TT soon tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, just got up from a short nap. Going to moisturize and that's it. Just relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, *just got up from a short nap*. Going to moisturize and that's it. Just relax for the rest of the day.



Chile......You & Them Naps

...............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile......You & Them Naps
> 
> ...............



Girl i told yall im an og now. Can't hang like i used to. Im ready to go back to sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i told yall im an og now. Can't hang like i used to. Im ready to go back to sleep.



oke:Stay Up so we can talk.  

Go Grab Yo' Bottle of Doo!:woohoo2:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:Stay Up so we can talk.
> 
> Go Grab Yo' Bottle of Doo!:woohoo2:



Yeah im going to try. I really think staying up all night is not normal and the body knows it. When i worked days i was never this tired all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MAN....I can't believe they messed up my Mega-Tek order. 

I've never ordered from this company before. erplexed 

I'll be calling them 1st of next week, if I don't get it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> MAN....I can't believe they messed up my Mega-Tek order.
> 
> I've never ordered from this company before. erplexed
> 
> I'll be calling them 1st of next week, if I don't get it.



What did they send you? Is it anything you can use at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What did they send you? *Is it anything you can use at all.*



Heck Naw. 

I'm sccurrrrdddd

I didn't even unwrap it. 

Some _Equine_ Gel (Micro-Tek).


----------



## chebaby

hey all.
im pissed my big dew didnt come today. how long does it take a box to get from the DMV to the DMV???? this is crazy.
anyway last night i cleansed with my black soap bar and i love it. it lathered and foamed and i was in love. left my hair soft to. then i conditioned with curl junkie strengthening conditioner and put my hair in 8 braids. this morning.......ugliest braid out ive ever seen lmao.
so i co washed and detangled with honey hemp, used kbb sweet ambrosia and sunshine to do my half up half down with a hump in the front zing it style lmao. thats a mouth full. my hair is soft but i like the dew better.


----------



## JerriBlank

Ltown said:


> Pompous Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I'm the mixtress. I'm so happy to find some of the raw materials at wholesale prices. I mix things for my mom, DH and me. It's easy to control things in small batches. But no starting a production......DH and Sister-in-law have tried to push me; but no, I'm keeping my day job....LOL!
> 
> @*fabulosity* and IDareT'sHair I* don't do potluck or eat other's food at work either. People have too many dogs and cats that roam in the kitchen. Yuuckkk!! *I'm conveniently at a meeting or field-appt. when they have these functions, too!
> 
> Me either to bold! Co-worker has 7 cats always bring stuff to eat and putting her hands in everything. I brought some mix nuts to work she open it and dig out what she wants NASTY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg nothing is worse than our little ole *** computer tech guy. He is just like a real life "my germs" dude from scary movie 2!! He will feel up everything and *** up the meal in a minute! Food just sits there until someone finally throws it out after he is through taking what he wants. EVERYONE knows not to eat after him! The last straw was when someone caught him eating straight out of a crock pot of chili with the food falling off his lips and back into the pot!! Isn't that disgusting?? He acted like it was perfectly normal after they called him on it. I haven't eaten **** from here since that's not pre packaged. I am paranoid that he has gotten to the food when no one was looking. *shudders*
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey all.
> im pissed my big dew didnt come today. how long does it take a box to get from the DMV to the DMV???? this is crazy.
> anyway last night i cleansed with my black soap bar and i love it. it lathered and foamed and i was in love. left my hair soft to. then i conditioned with curl junkie strengthening conditioner and put my hair in 8 braids. this morning.......ugliest braid out ive ever seen lmao.
> so i co washed and detangled with honey hemp, used kbb sweet ambrosia and sunshine to do my half up half down with a hump in the front zing it style lmao. thats a mouth full. my hair is soft but i like the dew better.



Che, did you get that e-mail from KBB about that 1 hour $8.00 Conditioner Sale?

I am still MAD at myself for falling for that one.  Before I could type in my Payment info, the price reverted back.

That was FOUL

*i just unsubscribed from their mailing list* 

2011 is a New Year.  I will not be punk'ed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, did you get that e-mail from KBB about that 1 hour $8.00 Conditioner Sale?
> 
> I am still MAD at myself for falling for that one.  Before I could type in my Payment info, the price reverted back.
> 
> That was FOUL
> 
> *i just unsubscribed from their mailing list*
> 
> 2011 is a New Year.  I will not be punk'ed.


yea i got the email. dont know what time it came but i didnt see it until 12:50. but i wasnt going to order anything anyway. every time i give her another chance she fudge up so im through with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something.  I won't tho'.  I didn't even need that stuff from KBB, but 8 bucks was quite appealing. 

After I got the shipping charges, I might of backed that Cart out anyway.

I still have that outstanding order from BFH (so I guess I will wait on that). And my Oil from Hydratherma.

Maybe _The Spirit of Fab_ will pass me once again, and I will escape w/o buying any products. 

Saturday was my last purchase.  And that's pretty good for me.


----------



## La Colocha

Instead of using kbn butter to seal my hair i used fleurtzy, hair oil. It feels really nice on my scalp and its kind of slippy. I like it and im glad that i gave the products a chance. And as always love the dew, its the perfect leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Instead of using kbn butter to seal my hair i used fleurtzy, hair oil. It feels really nice on my scalp and its kind of slippy. I like it and im glad that i gave the products a chance. *And as always love the dew, its the perfect leave in.*



That Dew Got Ya'll Strung OUT!

Got Che writing Love Songz about Big Daddy-Doo.

Accusing Folx of tryna' break them up....


----------



## La Colocha

And im done with buying different single oils. I really liked mixed oils better.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Dew Got Ya'll Strung OUT!
> 
> Got Che writing Love Songz about Big Daddy-Doo.
> 
> Accusing Folx of tryna' break them up....



Im telling you, i don't rave a lot but that dew is the business, i nominate it for the best product of 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *And im done with buying different single oils. I really liked mixed oils better.*



Me too.  For the most part.  After I use these oils up in HOTS this Winter.  

I will prolly stick with Cocosta, Avsoya, _Hydratherma_ & that Keratin Oil for my Relaxers.

I definitely won't have a Large Stash of Oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Dew Got Ya'll Strung OUT!
> 
> Got Che writing Love Songz about Big Daddy-Doo.
> 
> Accusing Folx of tryna' break them up....


who me??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> who me??



Girl...You Jammed last night on that tribute to Daddy-Doo!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...You Jammed last night on that tribute to Daddy-Doo!


i had to let it be known i dont want to be one of them ones that wish i woulda said something but then its too late i had to really sit down and tell the dew he is my boo


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too. For the most part. After I use these oils up in HOTS this Winter.
> 
> I will prolly stick with Cocosta, Avsoya, _Hydratherma_ & that Keratin Oil for my Relaxers.
> 
> I definitely won't have a Large Stash of Oils.


 


La Colocha said:


> And im done with buying different single oils. I really liked mixed oils better.


 
I have tons of oils trying out the ceramides rave and I like it but it adds to my pj and storage and oils last a long time. I won't buy separate oils either but I did get mine pretty cheap at TJ max. I mix mine with some herbal skin tea and nettles. T rave about it! thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I have tons of oils trying out the ceramides rave and I like it but it adds to my pj and storage and oils last a long time. I won't buy separate oils either but I did get mine pretty cheap at TJ max. I mix mine with some herbal skin tea and nettles. T rave about it! thanks*



Yeah Ltown that special blend of ceramides oil you sent =  

Also, that Tea Spritz is da' bombdiggity.  I love that stuff.


----------



## Charz

cough cough, hey every one!


----------



## bronzebomb

I just received my last order of 2010.  It is a little bittersweet.  I purchased the Rosemary Mint Purifying Shampoo and Conditioner Duo from Carol's Daughter.

*I have three goals in 2011:*
1.  I am going to work on using up all my 2010 purchases and start loving my hair...without extensions, weaves, or wigs.

2.  I am also going to start WW and go to the gym 5 days per week in 2011.  I am committing to a healthy lifestyle for the full year.

3.  Do not live in excess, be debt-free and save a mere $5000.

That is it!

Off to Atlanta to visit my family...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> cough cough, hey every one!



cough cough. hey

How was the Party?

How many pages did you fill up in _"The Dirt Book?"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I just received my last order of 2010.  It is a little bittersweet.  I purchased the Rosemary Mint Purifying Shampoo and Conditioner Duo from Carol's Daughter.
> 
> *I have three goals in 2011:*
> *1.  I am going to work on using up all my 2010 purchases and start loving my hair...without extensions, weaves, or wigs.
> 
> 2.  I am also going to start WW and go to the gym 5 days per week in 2011.  I am committing to a healthy lifestyle for the full year.
> 
> 3.  Do not live in excess, be debt-free and save a mere $5000.
> *
> That is it!
> 
> Off to Atlanta to visit my family...



Nice Goals Bronze. 

Have a good trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was browsing around the Oyin Site and noticed they're closed until the 26th.  Also BFH is Closed from the 24th -Jan 2nd......although you can still place orders.

I hope I get my BFH this week.  I should write them.


----------



## EllePixie

La Colocha said:


> Im telling you, i don't rave a lot but that dew is the business, i nominate it for the best product of 2010.



It's definitely the bee's knees.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope I get my BFH this week.  *I should write them.*



She said my order shipped today!


----------



## chebaby

i agree the dew should get the best of 2010 award. and the funny thing is its been out for what? a month?


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i agree the dew should get the best of 2010 award. and the funny thing is its been out for what? a month?



Not even a month...lol

My Repair Me! is here! I'm gonna try it tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

i love the repair me. glad i can get it locally. i will repurchase that but not the strengthening conditioner. the conditioner goes too fast. i have a little bit left that might not even be good for 1 full use and i only used it twice.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i love the repair me. glad i can get it locally. i will repurchase that but not the strengthening conditioner. the conditioner goes too fast. i have a little bit left that might not even be good for 1 full use and i only used it twice.



Where do you get Curl Junkie from in the DMV? I'm going back on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Is Everyone Done Buying for the Year?  (Hair Products)?

I think I may do one or two more BFH Hauls.... Maybe closer to December 31st since they will be closed.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Where do you get Curl Junkie from in the DMV? I'm going back on Sunday.


the hair and body boutique. its in silver spring.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Is Everyone Done Buying for the Year?  (Hair Products)?
> 
> I think I may do one or two more BFH Hauls.... Maybe closer to December 31st since they will be closed.


if im done for the year its only because places are shutting down


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> the hair and body boutique. its in silver spring.



Oh snap! They have a great brand list...I'm definitely gonna go when I'm home... thanks Che!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Is Everyone Done Buying for the Year? (Hair Products)?
> 
> I think I may do one or two more BFH Hauls.... Maybe closer to December 31st since they will be closed.


 
I'm done just need to get my henna!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if im done for the year its only because places are shutting down*


...............

.................


..............

me too. 

j/k.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm done just need to get my henna!



Where are you getting your Henna from Ltown?  Did you ever decide on what kind?

I'm telling you, you would love Indigo, if you let it sit on long enough.


----------



## chebaby

i might try some indigo. i need darker hair im tired of this red. but i dont want black, maybe dark brown.


----------



## Brownie518

So, T, no hair stuff in January, right? I'm not buying any perfume for 3 months and no body stuff for 2...   SO says I need to add shoes and bags in there somewhere.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

After christmas I'm hitting oyin for the dew then I'll be done.

Charz I'm praying that God guides the hands of the surgeons and you make a speedy recovery, Blessings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So, T, no hair stuff in January, right?* I'm not buying any perfume for 3 months and no body stuff for 2...   SO says I need to add shoes and bags in there somewhere.



Well..... The New Sweepstakes Winner's Grand Prize lasts until January 15th

If/When I WIN BIG I want it for February or March


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Charz I'm praying that God guides the hands of the surgeons and you make a speedy recovery, Blessings.*



AMEN!  Me Too Charz.

Nice Prayer HersheyGirl!


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> After christmas I'm hitting oyin for the dew then I'll be done.
> 
> Charz I'm praying that *God guides the hands of the surgeons and you make a speedy recovery, Blessings.*



 Yes, Charz!


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, 

first impressions on Qhemets AOHC and BRBC are good, think I prefer the BRBC right now, though I tried on week old  hair (from a twist out) and a little rlly goes a long way !!! The scent is very neutral though .... iduuno, thought they wud have had more of a scent.

Im gonna wash tonight (with whatever my sister has) and use the cocotree detangling ghee as an overnight DC.

then in the morning I think Im gonna try out the doo plops under the BRBC and do some chunky twists for a twistout.

I got the full size curling creme gel from darcys 

no BFH


----------



## Shay72

So why was they playing the Jackson 5 Christmas cd at the afterschool program  ?

Dang I forgot to stop by Sally's to get my Tangle Teaser.

I'm thinking bout the Dew before the end of the year although I was trying to quit Oyin after that funk butter tore up my underarms .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..... *The New Sweepstakes Winner's Grand Prize lasts until January 15th*
> 
> If/When I WIN BIG I want it for February or March



Well, I wasn't gonna mention that.... I'll try to get enough of that to last me.... so I can resist.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i agree the dew should get the best of 2010 award. and the funny thing is its been out for what? a month?


 
smh...yall sure know how to make me feel like i need something!

@IDT, Im not buying anything else until 2011...I went to 2 MAC counters today and I got some lipglass for me and some more Christmas presents so thats really it for purchases!

Last night I co-washed with HV Moist 24/7 (luv this stuff, have a little left for one more use), I baggyd with Qhemet OHHB (luv this stuff too ) and twisted my hair in large twists with KBB Milk and Cream. My twist out turned out sooo fab and my hair was super soft...this time I used about 4 nickel-sized amounts worth of the OHHB but my hair still turned out sooo greasy today! What do yall think it is? Did I probably use too much hair cream or just too many products in general? What should I do differently? Please help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> So why was they playing the Jackson 5 Christmas cd at the afterschool program :rotfl:?
> 
> Dang I forgot to stop by Sally's to get my Tangle Teaser.
> 
> I'm thinking bout the Dew before the end of the year although I was trying to quit Oyin after that funk butter tore up my underarms .



Shay.  You Might Have to Make an Exception this one time and try the DEW!

You also need to check out:  Bear Fruit Hair and As I Am Naturally....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Is Everyone Done Buying for the Year?  (Hair Products)?
> 
> *I think I may do one or two more BFH Hauls.*... Maybe closer to December 31st since they will be closed.











 Ok seriously..what is in this stuff? Is it that good?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay. You Might Have to Make an Exception this one time and try the DEW!
> 
> You also need to check out: Bear Fruit Hair and As I Am Naturally....


 
I know, I know they haven't done me wrong with any other products. I have been eyeing BFH for awhile and I will be checking out ASIAN tonight .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> smh...yall sure know how to make me feel like i need something!
> 
> *@IDT, Im not buying anything else until 2011...*I went to 2 MAC counters today and I got some lipglass for me and some more Christmas presents so thats really it for purchases!
> 
> *Last night I co-washed with HV Moist 24/7 (luv this stuff, have a little left for one more use)*, I baggyd with Qhemet OHHB (luv this stuff too ) and twisted my hair in large twists with KBB Milk and Cream. My twist out turned out sooo fab and my hair was super soft...this time I used about 4 nickel-sized amounts worth of the OHHB but my hair still turned out sooo greasy today! What do yall think it is? Did I probably use too much hair cream or just too many products in general? What should I do differently? Please help!



Chile 2011 in 7 - 10 days  Who You Foolin' 

I Love it too @2nd Bolded.  In Fact, HV Conditioners were suppose to be my Staple Co-Washers.  Now...I'm all caught up in BFH.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> smh...yall sure know how to make me feel like i need something!
> 
> @IDT, Im not buying anything else until 2011...I went to 2 MAC counters today and I got some lipglass for me and some more Christmas presents so thats really it for purchases!
> 
> Last night I co-washed with HV Moist 24/7 (luv this stuff, have a little left for one more use), I baggyd with Qhemet OHHB (luv this stuff too ) and twisted my hair in large twists with KBB Milk and Cream. My twist out turned out sooo fab and my hair was super soft...this time I used about 4 nickel-sized amounts worth of the OHHB but my hair still turned out sooo greasy today! What do yall think it is? Did I probably use too much hair cream or just too many products in general? What should I do differently? Please help!


are you saying you baggied with the qhemet and then left it in and applied the kbb over it?
if so then yea thats too many products at one time IMO.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Ok seriously..what is in this stuff? Is it that good?



on a serious note, he is so cute. too bad hes an under age cartoon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Ok seriously..what is in this stuff? Is it that good?



Fruits n Stuff

Have you read up on it?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> I just received my last order of 2010. It is a little bittersweet. I purchased the Rosemary Mint Purifying Shampoo and Conditioner Duo from Carol's Daughter.


 
Ughhh! I feel ur pain! My last order came Saturday. When I got home from work Monday I realized that it was the first time in forever that I wasn't expecting a package. I literally sat in my driveway and had a moment! I wanted to cry! Poor me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ughhh! I feel ur pain! My last order came Saturday. *When I got home from work Monday I realized that it was the first time in forever that I wasn't expecting a package. I literally sat in my driveway and had a moment! I wanted to cry! Poor me!*



That is the Hard part of being a Junkie.erplexed  

But I'll be glad to not have boxes to tear labels off and discard.

January will be good for me.


----------



## chebaby

confession time. if i could go back in time i would have NEVER colored my hair. my hair is still healthy, not breaking and retaining but growing out color is just like growing out a darn relaxer. every time i look at my nice roots and then see how the colored hair is frizzy i get upset.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> are you saying you baggied with the qhemet and then left it in and applied the kbb over it?
> if so then yea thats too many products at one time IMO.


 
yes  thats exactly what I did! Would u just use the ohhb by itself or what should I do after I use it?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where are you getting your Henna from Ltown? Did you ever decide on what kind?
> 
> I'm telling you, you would love Indigo, if you let it sit on long enough.


 


chebaby said:


> i might try some indigo. i need darker hair im tired of this red. but i dont want black, maybe dark brown.


 
T, I don't know yet I want red highlight but need indigo for the temples. I've read view on BAQ henna that new to me but I need to move on and get some. I liked Karishman but can't find it since Ayunatural don't sell it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> That is the Hard part of being a Junkie.erplexed
> 
> But I'll be glad to not have boxes to tear labels off and discard.
> 
> *January will be good for me.*


 
yea right Ms T! You cant even let the poor BFH folks enjoy their holiday without tryna give em somethin' to do when they come back lol! u said u were just gonna get 8 more hauls from them before they close? 
Im just giving u a hard time! I hope u reach ur 2011 goals!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes  thats exactly what I did! Would u just use the ohhb by itself or what should I do after I use it?


i would just use the kbb by itself for the twists. if you gonna baggie with the qhemet then to me thats just like deep conditioning so i would rinse it out and then use the kbb milk and cream to twist. to me qhemet products are too heavy to use with too many other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yea right Ms T! *You cant even let the poor BFH folks enjoy their holiday without tryna give em somethin' to do when they come back lol!* u said u were just gonna get 8 more hauls from them before they close?
> Im just giving u a hard time! I hope u reach ur 2011 goals!



I did just place one before they leave for the holidays

...........


----------



## beautyaddict1913

so what are yall loving from BFH?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fruits n Stuff
> 
> Have you read up on it?



A little, but i am serious about this NoBuy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *A little, but i am serious about this NoBuy.*



You still should do a little _research_.................


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i would just use the kbb by itself for the twists. if you gonna baggie with the qhemet then to me thats just like deep conditioning so i would rinse it out and then use the kbb milk and cream to twist. to me qhemet products are too heavy to use with too many other products.


 
Thank u! Im twisting my hair now and gettin all kindsa grease on this mouse lol...Im washing my hair tomoro night so I will try the OHHB by itself with nothing else. do u think the kbb milk and cream are ok to use together?

random note - Im so glad Im involved in this challenge! Its giving me a chance to really isolate my products to see what does what! Before yall I used to use a different product like every single day! Always something new lol! Now that my focus is on using up stuff I can really see how things work!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fruits n Stuff
> 
> Have you read up on it?



A little, but i am serious about this NoBuy.

oops, double post.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *random note - Im so glad Im involved in this challenge! Its giving me a chance to really isolate my products to see what does what! Before yall I used to use a different product like every single day! Always something new lol! Now that my focus is on using up stuff I can really see how things work!*



Sure....

This is a Great Challenge! 

And We are Sooooooo Helpful


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank u! Im twisting my hair now and gettin all kindsa grease on this mouse lol...Im washing my hair tomoro night so I will try the OHHB by itself with nothing else. do u think the kbb milk and cream are ok to use together?
> 
> random note - Im so glad Im involved in this challenge! Its giving me a chance to really isolate my products to see what does what! Before yall I used to use a different product like every single day! Always something new lol! Now that my focus is on using up stuff I can really see how things work!


yea you can use the milk and cream together. do you twist wet or dry? because what i do is put my leave in(milk) in on wet hair, and then dry my hair in a towel for like ten minutes. then i go back and twist with the cream.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> You still should do a little _research_.................



Researching normally leads to handing over $$. The spirit takes over me, I get the shakes and money just falls out. I start speaking in tongues and stuff.  I figure it is better if i dont know about it. My stash is already bigger than it needs to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Researching normally leads to handing over $$. The spirit takes over me, I get the shakes and money just falls out. I start speaking in tongues and stuff.*  I figure it is better if i dont know about it. My stash is already bigger than it needs to be.



Girl...Who You Tellin'????  I Know All Them Symptoms


----------



## chebaby

ok since indigo fades i wont be using it. ill just wait until all this color grows out. and im going to try and tweek my henna recipe so my hair will be brown instead of red.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> yea you can use the milk and cream together. do you twist wet or dry? because what i do is put my leave in(milk) in on wet hair, and then dry my hair in a towel for like ten minutes. then i go back and twist with the cream.


 
I normally twist on damp/wet hair...great idea with the towel, I will try it!

Have u tried adding amla to ur henna treatments? Thats SUPPOSED to produce darker results...Im going to do another AMLA rinse this weekend since my hair is getting a funky off black color...ughh! I thought I had natural jet black hair as a child but as an adult its kind of a funky sandy dull color.


----------



## mkd

che, i feel you on the color.  I despise this color in my hair.  SO OVER IT!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> che, i feel you on the color.  I despise this color in my hair.  SO OVER IT!


i wish i never did it. and the new growth is so much shinier than the colored hair.
and you know what else ive noticed? the day i did the big chop i had the stylist color my hair brown. then a few weeks later i colored my hair with box color and have collored my hair every few month since then so i have no idea what all my hair would look like my own color. it never dawned on me that the minute i bc'd i colored i cant wait to get rid of this color.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i wish i never did it. and the new growth is so much shinier than the colored hair.
> and you know what else ive noticed? the day i did the big chop i had the stylist color my hair brown. then a few weeks later i colored my hair with box color and have collored my hair every few month since then so i have no idea what all my hair would look like my own color. it never dawned on me that the minute i bc'd i colored i cant wait to get rid of this color.



+1!!! I am so over my frickin color...I can't stand red hair on me I'm like a black ginger...my auburn/brown natural color is so much prettier...I need to get rid of this henna and never do it again!


----------



## chebaby

i fell ya elle. i like henna though. i just like the conditioning and shine it gives. so i dont know what to do.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i fell ya elle. i like henna though. i just like the conditioning and shine it gives. so i dont know what to do.



Me too but I feel like the Curl Junkie Repair Me just gave me similar results I get with henna (easier detangling, decreased frizz) in ten minutes...before I wasn't doing protein treatments b/c I thought they would be too strong for me, so I was doing henna instead as my "mimic" protein treatment. I think both at the same time would be too much for me though.


----------



## chebaby

my hair needs a treatment but i dont have time until sunday so tonight i will put vatika frosting all over my scalp and then slather my hair in evoo put on my satin cap and call it a night.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Me too but I feel like the Curl Junkie Repair Me just gave me similar results I get with henna (easier detangling, decreased frizz) in ten minutes...before I wasn't doing protein treatments b/c I thought they would be too strong for me, so I was doing henna instead as my "mimic" protein treatment. I think both at the same time would be too much for me though.


oh you already used the repair me?
i might just stick with protein since my hair loves it so much. i want this color to wear off.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> oh you already used the repair me?
> i might just stick with protein since my hair loves it so much. i want this color to wear off.



HAHA you know I can't wait...I worked out so I used it after that...boy, was my hair soft. I just left in some conditioner and went on my merry way. I had no idea protein could make your hair that soft!


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> +1!!! I am so over my frickin color...I can't stand red hair on me *I'm like a black ginger...*my auburn/brown natural color is so much prettier...I need to get rid of this henna and never do it again!



#uglycries.


----------



## chebaby

yea protein makes my hair strong but soft. im really care free with my hair right now so sometimes i do a protein treatment and then dont use any leave in or anything and just go. i love it.


----------



## EllePixie

natura87 said:


> #uglycries.



JUST SAYIN. lol...especially since my hair is so curly, I look like Carrot Top.



chebaby said:


> yea protein makes my hair strong but soft. im really care free with my hair right now so sometimes i do a protein treatment and then dont use any leave in or anything and just go. i love it.



How often do you do them? Yea I have used some protein before and it just made my hair icky so I was very reluctant, but then I realized that the formulation probably wasn't good. I was thinking of doing this one once a month.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> JUST SAYIN. lol...especially since my hair is so curly, I look like Carrot Top.



 You are killing me.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> JUST SAYIN. lol...especially since my hair is so curly, I look like Carrot Top.
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you do them? Yea I have used some protein before and it just made my hair icky so I was very reluctant, but then I realized that the formulation probably wasn't good. I was thinking of doing this one once a month.


my hair loves protein so i can do it as often as 3 times a week if i want lol. if i co wash everyday then i need to do a light protein like giovanni reconstructor, curl junkie strengthening conditioner or AO GPB like 2x a week. but a hard core protein like aphogee 2 step i do once a month. curl junkie repair me was like a light to medium for me.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> my hair loves protein so i can do it as often as 3 times a week if i want lol. if i co wash everyday then i need to do a light protein like giovanni reconstructor, curl junkie strengthening conditioner or AO GPB like 2x a week. but a hard core protein like aphogee 2 step i do once a month. curl junkie repair me was like a light to medium for me.



Light to medium?!  It was the strongest one I've ever used...I usually stay faaaar away from protein, especially since I cowash daily. I do love aloe vera though and that's technically a protein, so I usually count that as my protein. I don't like a lot of the Gio condishes and I think it's b/c of the protein in them.


----------



## chebaby

never hear of gio.
i use a lot of aloe vera gel on the front of my hair and i think thats what brought that section back from a bit of damage. i think lol. that section used to be wavy instead of curly and now it almost curls lol.

not that im big on gel but oyin should come out with a styling gel.
curl junkie smoothing gellie is the best ive tried next to aloevera gel.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> never hear of gio.
> i use a lot of aloe vera gel on the front of my hair and i think thats what brought that section back from a bit of damage. i think lol. that section used to be wavy instead of curly and now it almost curls lol.
> 
> not that im big on gel but oyin should come out with a styling gel.
> curl junkie smoothing gellie is the best ive tried next to aloevera gel.



Gio=Giovanni (sorry I'm lazy)

The Curl Queen is awesome to me...and I was initially scared of the wheat protein in it. And YESSSS I def think Oyin should come out with a gel!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, just got up again. Will probably be up all night, i have a lot of running to do in the morning so I will already be up. I like the fleurtzy oil, its really nice on the scalp and good to seal with. It will be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

oh giovanni lmao. im slow tonight. lol

speaking of treatments i think for my birthday im going to treat myself to a big 16oz of aveda damage remedy treatment. i miss. it. 

i havent used my curl queen in a while. may try it again this saturday since ill be in the house all day.


----------



## chebaby

hey La. i have to get up early tomorrow to get some gifts. im a last minute person, always have been.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> Gio=Giovanni (sorry I'm lazy)
> 
> The Curl Queen is awesome to me...and I was initially scared of the wheat protein in it. And YESSSS I def think Oyin should come out with a gel!



I love Giovanni. That is my staple shampoo and conditioner, its pretty darn perfect for my hair.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey La. i have to get up early tomorrow to get some gifts. im a last minute person, always have been.



Isn't christmas on saturday? I keep thinking its sooner for some reason.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> on a serious note, he is so cute. too bad hes an under age cartoon



OMG, I thought I was the only one who felt that way.  I never wanted to admit that out loud, lol.  Huey is so mature for his age, I often forget he's only 10.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> OMG, I thought I was the only one who felt that way.  I never wanted to admit that out loud, lol.  Huey is so mature for his age, I often forget he's only 10.



Join the club.


----------



## EllePixie

natura87 said:


> Join the club.



You can add me too. If I meet a man who is like Huey IRL I'm going to be all kinds of


----------



## chebaby

ok i just got finished oiling my hair with a mix of evoo, black currant, rose hip and lemon grass oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, everyone is probably knocked out. Still loving my hairveda body oils. I used some tonight and it just soaks in and moisturizes the skin. Will def stock up at the next sale. Its light enough for the summer but moisturizing enough for the winter. I prefer using oil over creams and lotions.


----------



## Shay72

I'm up and I really like my Hairveda oil too. I only got one--Enchanted Apple I think was the name.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, off to work or shall I say be there not doing much. I get 2 hr early release probably will have to take dd to do some shopping for me. Don't know why she waited, I was not trying to be near the stores I'm done shopping.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm up and I really like my Hairveda oil too. I only got one--Enchanted Apple I think was the name.



I have the berry, apple and madagascar vanilla which is my favorite. The bottles say 4oz but they last such a long time. Love them and the buttercream.



Ltown said:


> Good Morning, off to work or shall I say be there not doing much. I get 2 hr early release probably will have to take dd to do some shopping for me. Don't know why she waited, I was not trying to be near the stores I'm done shopping.



Have a good day at work l.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, everyone is probably knocked out. Still loving my hairveda body oils. I used some tonight and it just soaks in and moisturizes the skin. Will def stock up at the next sale. Its light enough for the summer but moisturizing enough for the winter. I prefer using oil over creams and lotions.





Shay72 said:


> I'm up and I really like my Hairveda oil too. I only got one--Enchanted Apple I think was the name.



 Yeah, I like that body oil. I got the Apple in my grab bag.... Will surely be getting more!!!


----------



## SimJam

guide the hands of the Doctors and nurses working on Charz today


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask. I think I have at least two more jars.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> i would just use the kbb by itself for the twists. if you gonna baggie with the qhemet then to me thats just like deep conditioning so i would rinse it out and then use the kbb milk and cream to twist. to me qhemet products are too heavy to use with too many other products.


 
WoW this post is like right on time!!! I DC'd overnight with the cocotree detangling ghee and my hair feels like heaven, so I didnt want to wash it out LOL ... was thinking of just using a twsitsing creme over it.




beautyaddict1913 said:


> random note - Im so glad Im involved in this challenge! Its giving me a chance to really isolate my products to see what does what! Before yall I used to use a different product like every single day! Always something new lol! Now that my focus is on using up stuff I can really see how things work!


 
so true, its rare u find a challenge that's this helpful, even at the risk of having _the spirit  _all up in you __


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies....

Finished a Mega-Tek this a.m.  Waiting on back-up after the order mix-up.  Will moisturize later today with Claudie Ends #1.


----------



## Shay72

I just had to open the door to the UPS man with a plastic cap on and dc in my hair .  It's alright though me and my UPS man are tight. We were just talking in the elevator other day about me not getting as many packages as I used to.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> I just had to open the door to the UPS man with a plastic cap on and dc in my hair . It's alright though me and my UPS man are tight. We were just talking in the elevator other day about me not getting as many packages as I used to.


 
My UPS guy saw me with big twists drenched in oil yesterday and he said " pampering day?" too funny


----------



## mkd

Che, my new growth without color is soooooo much better than my colored ends.  I will never color again.  When I start graying, I don't know what I will do, probably rinses.  

I am doing aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks and I can tell my strands seem to be thicker and stronger.  I don't think I want my hair lightened with henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hoping my BFH Haul comes in today or tomorrow since they'll be closed for about 10 days.  I am waiting on that and my Hydratherma Oil.

I think I may be done hauling for 2010.

btw: Curlmart has 15%: THANKYOU15


----------



## Ltown

Cream Tee said:


> I would love to be able to use one line exclusively (natural products preferable) with products that are designed to work effectively with each other.
> 
> Has ANYone achieved this?
> 
> My problem is I get bored, I need some variety!


 
1 productWhy that defeat our purpose in life


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Che, my new growth without color is soooooo much better than my colored ends. I will never color again. When I start graying, I don't know what I will do, probably rinses.
> 
> I am doing aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks and I can tell my strands seem to be thicker and stronger. I don't think I want my hair lightened with henna.


 
Mkd and Che you'll color trust the gray temple girl! My Mom refuse to go gray at 68 so heck no I'll be dying forever. The rinse don't so nothing but rinse out and if your hair grows which everyone does it useless. 

I forgot I did oil treatment last week, tried the one Nasq posted with aloevera and wgo. It great especially before a shampoo left my hair soft.


----------



## mkd

T, I hope my BFH comes today too.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, my ups man and mailman done seen me in my gown, ashy legs and all lmao. I found the elasta qp cream shampoo, walgreens was out so i went to the bss. All they had were the 32oz new olive oil formula but its still sulfate free and cheap so i got it. I went to the dollar store and got my suave 18 small bottles. And as some of you know the spirit got a hold of me and i ordered from kbn in the dead of night. The conditioner, oil and hair wash. I would say im done but every time i do, there i go again so i will just say im done for now.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> 1 productWhy that defeat our purpose in life


 
I keep trying to cut down the number of vendors I use and I keep getting a headache. I need to stop because it is too much pressure. I'm too spoiled for all of that. It's fun to pick and try new stuff. I get bored easily that's the problem. My saving grace for Charz challenge is my stash is huge and full of variety.  Yeah, I may take advantage of the Curlmart sale bc I can get a few vendors from the same site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey ladies, my ups man and mailman done seen me in my gown, ashy legs and all lmao. *I found the elasta qp cream shampoo, walgreens was out so i went to the bss. All they had were the 32oz new olive oil formula but its still sulfate free and cheap so i got it. I went to the dollar store and got my suave 18 small bottles. *And as some of you know the spirit got a hold of me* and i ordered from kbn in the dead of night. The conditioner, oil and hair wash. *I would say im done but every time i do, there i go again so i will just say im done for now.*



@1st Bolded...........  Don't Start this Early    
@Bolded's...............That's how the Spirit of Fab is 

Girl....it creeps up all in your fangers and have you pushing keys


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask. I think I have at least two more jars.


This is my all time favorite protein treatment.  I'm hoping mine does not go rancid.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies....
> 
> Finished a Mega-Tek this a.m. Waiting on back-up after the order mix-up. Will moisturize later today with Claudie Ends #1.


 
T- Do you get results from Mega-Tek?  I just purchased some this month.  I mixed it with Njoi CreationS Coconut Hibiscus Cream and use it as a scalp elixir.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hoping my BFH Haul comes in today or tomorrow since they'll be closed for about 10 days. I am waiting on that and my Hydratherma Oil.
> 
> I think I may be done hauling for 2010.
> 
> btw: Curlmart has 15%: THANKYOU15


 
I'm trying not to purchase anything else from BFH...
I want some Elucence from CurlMart.  What to do? What to do?


----------



## Shay72

Oh shoot I forgot about Koils by Nature and I believe she is in Maryland. I may not order anything from anybody because I keep finding that I'm going to the sites but not buying we shall see. I don't think I'm totally cured but maybe going through a phase.Who knows...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bronzie:  Yeah, MT is great for me.  The bottle usually lasts me a year.  

I do about 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off (rotating with something else).  

Yes, it definitely works.  I have to balance it out though.  I usually use it straight -- about a finger tip on the scalp.

I recently mixed up a little with some JBCO & M/N *homemade G.A.*

re: BFH I ordered that Cherry Bark & Banana Leave-In last nigh).  

Not sure when I'll get it tho'.  Prolly after the 1st of the year.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded...........  Don't Start this Early
> @Bolded's...............That's how the Spirit of Fab is
> 
> Girl....it creeps up all in your fangers and have you pushing keys



Girl if i was a single woman i would have had that mailman climbing up the walls like the exorcist:blondboob, you heard me *cackles*.

That spirit is something else, i was minding my business and decided to look at the site, next thing i know everything when blank and i was pushing pay now.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Oh shoot I forgot about Koils by Nature and I believe she is in Maryland. I may not order anything from anybody because I keep finding that I'm going to the sites but not buying we shall see. I don't think I'm totally cured but maybe going through a phase.Who knows...



Shay if you decided to buy from kbn try her hair and body butter if you haven't. It reminds me of the old sunshine that i fell in love with. A 4oz will last a long time because she fills it to the brim. I have mango and heavenly bliss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl if i was a single woman i would have had that mailman climbing up the walls like the exorcist:blondboob, you heard me *cackles**.
> 
> *That spirit is something else, i was minding my business and decided to look at the site, next thing i know everything when blank and i was pushing pay now*.



You're Exactly Right about that Spirit. 

You start off innocently looking at a Site ....then all of a sudden you're having an _out of body experience_ via PAYPAL

Re: UPS Man :sandm:


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> This is my all time favorite protein treatment. I'm hoping mine does not go rancid.


 
I've had mine for quite a bit of time. I haven't even put them in the fridge and they are fine. I do sniff even now and again just to check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Reminds me I have that Mozeke Avacado Cream in the Fridge.  Will start on using this next.


----------



## La Colocha

For wash day tomorrow i will use

shampoo- elasta qp
cond/deta/dc- suave mixed with fleurtzy oil
braid and seal with- the hair dew and fleurtzy hair butter
scalp- jojoba oil mixed with tt oil and peppermint oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> For wash day tomorrow i will use
> 
> shampoo- elasta qp
> cond/deta/dc- suave mixed with fleurtzy oil
> braid and seal with- the hair dew and fleurtzy hair butter
> *scalp- jojoba oil mixed with tt oil and peppermint oil*



That sounds really good. 

Is this a pre-mix or something you mixed?


----------



## EllePixie

Finished my Donna Marie Miracurl Conditioner this morning. I'm delighted! My Gelly shoud be here today.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That sounds really good.
> 
> Is this a pre-mix or something you mixed?



I mix it in a spray bottle with water, just to get rid of them but you know essential oils last forever. When my single oils are gone i will just keep adding the eo's to my dc's until they are gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still looking at which on-line vendors will not be with me in 2011. 

Still working that out in my head    (as one of my friends would say)


----------



## SimJam

please dont get annoyed with my numerous updates

but seriously, how can I go back to commercial/ mainstream products ... I literally got goodebumps while using da poo plops 

so i cowashed out the cocotree ghee with some jane carter condish, then applied da doo plops 

then I twisted up using Darcys Botanicals new curling creme gel seems promising. 

I'll probably keep these in until tomorrow, or the next day, then do a twistout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *please dont get annoyed with my numerous updates*
> 
> but seriously, how can I go back to commercial/ mainstream products ... I literally got goodebumps while using *da poo plops*
> 
> so i cowashed out the cocotree ghee with some jane carter condish, then applied da doo plops
> 
> then I twisted up using Darcys Botanicals new curling creme gel seems promising.
> 
> I'll probably keep these in until tomorrow, or the next day, then do a twistout.



You a'right Sim

Ya'll killing me with the Doo-Poo-Boo Plops, Drops, 

I'm literally in Awe of this product!


----------



## SimJam

I cant even think skraight when I think abt them plops man ... doo poo boo whatever da fakk come to my mind ... imma shout it out like Im in church


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam said:


> I cant even think skraight when I think abt them plops man ... doo poo boo whatever da fakk come to my mind ... imma shout it out like Im in church



Lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Getting sleepy yall. I am not doing anything today, i got my running done earlier and dinner cooked. Dd is with my dad and dh is sleep. So im chillin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

UPS just delivered my Hydratherma Oil.

Will rub a little on (just because).  

Shipping would be cheaper USPSerplexed


----------



## Priss Pot

I made a Hairveda order today, the Moist 24/7 and a jar of the Vatika Oil.  Hopefully I'll receive the products in a few weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I made a Hairveda order today, the Moist 24/7 and a jar of the Vatika Oil.  *Hopefully I'll receive the products in a few weeks *



Most Definitely in 2011......

I may be wrong. erplexed

She might surprise us!


----------



## bronzebomb

Does anyone purchase Elucence Moisturizing Conditioner?  If so, where did you get it from?  I'm on my last one-week stretch...before 2011


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Does anyone purchase *Elucence Moisturizing Conditioner?  If so, where did you get it from?  *I'm on my last one-week stretch...before 2011



I got mine from Curlmart.


----------



## Charz

Everything went well. Thanks for your prayers. I have a nerve block so I'm cool for now. Jus a little groggy. And I have my narcotics prescription!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Everything went well. Thanks for your prayers. I have a nerve block so I'm cool for now. Jus a little groggy. And I have my narcotics prescription!



Great!  Thanks for the Update!

......We Are All Sooo Relieved.


----------



## bronzebomb

I know I'm a Junkie.  Someone just gave me a $25 gift card to Amazon.com.  I ordered my Elucence online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I know I'm a Junkie.  Someone just gave me a $25 gift card to Amazon.com.  I ordered my Elucence online.



Great!  Go for it!


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Everything went well. Thanks for your prayers. I have a nerve block so I'm cool for now. Jus a little groggy. And I have my narcotics prescription!


 

awww...Glad you are home safely!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great! Go for it!


 

Wasn't I supposed to be finished for 2010???  

Random Thoughts:

I think need a jar of coconut oil.
Anyone seen Surge 14?
I may purchase 1 more Baby Butter Creme from Miss Jessie's (my hair likes this)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Wasn't I supposed to be finished for 2010???*
> 
> Random Thoughts:
> 
> I think need a jar of coconut oil.
> Anyone seen Surge 14?
> I may purchase 1 more Baby Butter Creme from Miss Jessie's (my hair likes this)



Girl...You might as well end the year on 12-31.  You know how the Spirit is

Gone & Get the Baby Butter Creme

I just bought Curl Junkie Repair Me.  I might as well go out with a BANG!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finishing up a Jar of Peace, Love & Sunshine I got from Ms. B. (IK it's a Body Product, but every little bit helps).

OT:  That Intensive Hair Oil from MHC smells like Dill Pickle Juice


----------



## mkd

i wonder if my bfh will come today.  My mail hasn't come yet.  I would like to try it out when I wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Priss Pot

After washing my hair, I realize that the Burnt Sugar Pomade is quick to build-up.  I had to shampoo about 3x, and I still felt a slight waxy coating on my hair afterwards.  Possibly, I over-used the product?   I still love what it does for my hair, but I need to cut back on being heavy with it.


----------



## Ese88

hey guys, i got my hair braided today and plan to be rocking braids for next 5-6 months. I think this will stop me buying stuff. I'll be using my HV 24/7 adding water and using as a spritz for my natural hair.
Wishing you guys a very merry xmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> After washing my hair, I realize that the Burnt Sugar Pomade is quick to build-up.  I had to shampoo about 3x, and I still felt a slight waxy coating on my hair afterwards.  Possibly, I over-used the product?   I still love what it does for my hair, but I need to cut back on being heavy with it.



I agree, i think one of the main ingredients is some kinda wax, maybe  soybean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *i wonder if my bfh will come today.*  My mail hasn't come yet.  I would like to try it out when I wash my hair tomorrow.



I'm wondering the same thing because of them closing until Januaryerplexed


----------



## chebaby

chello everybody.
i dont like the bfh olive drench
it has the same lotion texture as the last one i used but this one did nothing for me as far as detangling goes. i had to dump some honey hemp on my head to detangle. and all of this honey hemp ive been using its time for more protein so on sunday instead of henna i will use curl  junkie repair me.
i used aveda be curly today and my hair is so soft right now, i love this stuff.

that oil mix i used last night is some funky stuff. i woke up outta my sleep like lawd i wanna wash this out. i mean damn that stuff stinks. i had to add some fragrance oil to it because that oil mix was worse than vatika and amla oil.

also i purchased the new nook color for my mom. that thing is fracking pricey man. she wanted the kindle but i thought this would be better. she can see the words better because they are bigger, its in color and i have one too so i can show her how to use it. the kindle has all these tiny buttons on it not even i would want to use.i hope she likes it.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i finished my aveda be curly, i have 4 back ups lmao.


----------



## natura87

I know I'm late on this but Tresemme Naturals conditioner is amazing. I cowashed with it this morning and I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello everybody.
> *i dont like the bfh olive drench
> it has the same lotion texture as the last one i used but this one did nothing for me as far as detangling goes.*
> 
> also i purchased the new nook color for my mom. that thing is fracking pricey man. she wanted the kindle but i thought this would be better. she can see the words better because they are bigger, its in color and i have one too so i can show her how to use it. the kindle has all these tiny buttons on it not even i would want to use.i hope she likes it.



Chello Girlie!

WOW! That's disappointing about BFH Olive Drench  So far, I've still only tried the Ginger/Orange Cleansing Conditioner.

I'll try another one out soon.  I should check my mail now.

I'm sure your Mom will love her Gift.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Everything went well. Thanks for your prayers. I have a nerve block so I'm cool for now. Jus a little groggy. And I have my narcotics prescription!


 
Glad to hear everything went well, when do you go to PT? Dd went the next day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Products today.  Well...I take that back. 

My Hydratherma came earlier today via UPS.

BFH must be swamped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> Everything went well. Thanks for your prayers. I have a nerve block so I'm cool for now. Jus a little groggy. And I have my narcotics prescription!


 

Glad to hear that :blowkiss:.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chello Girlie!
> 
> WOW! That's disappointing about BFH Olive Drench  So far, I've still only tried the Ginger/Orange Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I'll try another one out soon.  I should check my mail now.
> 
> I'm sure your Mom will love her Gift.


im sure if i mix the bfh olive drench with some other oils it would be great. im not surprised it wasnt that great because the ingredients are something like water, olive oil, cetearl alc. and like two other ingredients lol. it needs more oils or butters or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im sure if i mix the bfh olive drench with some other oils it would be great. *im not surprised it wasnt that great because the ingredients are something like water, olive oil, cetearl alc. and like two other ingredients lol. it needs more oils or butters or something.*



This is interesting.

*I hope I didn't order any more*erplexed  

I think I only have 1 in my stash.

It doesn't seem like BFH is agreeing with you and Ltown at all.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im sure if i mix the bfh olive drench with some other oils it would be great. im not surprised it wasnt that great because the ingredients are something like water, olive oil, cetearl alc. and like two other ingredients lol. it needs more oils or butters or something.


 
Che that was close to my explanation the texture just different I couldn't explain it either. The flower leave in suppose to have pantenol but my hair was far from detangle or soft. Everything I've used with pantenol and BTMS has always made my hair slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Che that was close to my explanation the texture just different I couldn't explain it either. The flower leave in suppose to have pantenol but my hair was far from detangle or soft. Everything I've used with pantenol and BTMS has always made my hair slip.



Interesting Ladies that this stuff is not working really for either of you?  

I hope mk likes whatever she purchased, because it seems like the 3 of you basically like/dislike the same products for your Hair.


----------



## chebaby

yea BFH texture is really weird. if i never saw the lable said conditioner or deep conditioner i would have assumed it was a body lotion or something lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea BFH texture is really weird. *if i never saw the lable said conditioner or deep conditioner i would have assumed it was a body lotion or something lmao*.



I said at the beginning, I 'prefer' my DC'ers in a Jar.  

And....that I would be using these as Co-Wash Conditioners.  So, my position is still the same. 

I Bought them Specifically for Co-Washing.

I agree.  But I like my DC'ers Jarred & Uber THICK


----------



## Americka

Ltown said:


> Che that was close to my explanation the texture just different I couldn't explain it either. The flower leave in suppose to have pantenol but my hair was far from detangle or soft. Everything I've used with pantenol and BTMS has always made my hair slip.


Wait! A product with panthenol and BTMS that gives no slip? Unheard of! A waste of ingredients. I have never NOT gotten slip from those two, especially together. You think she used minuscule amounts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Wait! *A product with panthenol and BTMS that gives no slip? Unheard of!* A waste of ingredients. I have never NOT gotten slip from those two, especially together. You think she used minuscule amounts?



WAIT Her Ingredients are Listed by product. 

Where do these 2 appear?erplexed


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> WAIT Her Ingredients are Listed by product.
> 
> Where do these 2 appear?erplexed


Right! I don't see either one of them. So where is the slip supposed to come from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Right! I don't see either one of them. So where is the slip supposed to come from?



Not sure which one Ltown was talking about but I don't think it was the Olive One. 

I think she tried a Mango One.  Maybe Mango-Shea?


----------



## Americka

Americka said:


> Right! I don't see either one of them. So where is the slip supposed to come from?


Found the answer to my own question. Apparently, Cetearyl is an emollient that provides conditioning and softness. Hmm.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not sure which one Ltown was talking about but I don't think it was the Olive One.
> 
> I think she tried a Mango One.  Maybe Mango-Shea?


Seems like the DCs have BTMS, but not the leave ins.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just stirring around as usual, charz im glad everything turned out fine. Get some rest and take care of yourself. Does anyone own the satin sakk? I need a better sleep scarf. My loc soc is about through and the pretty wraps are just stretched out to no return.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Seems like the DCs have BTMS, but not the leave ins.



Hmm.erplexed  

I think Ltown tried both a "DC'er & a L-I"

I'm using them for co-washing and what they may 'lack' in...my DC'er will make up for.  So No Worries for Me.

I wasn't counting on them _necessarily_ to DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, just stirring around as usual, charz im glad everything turned out fine. Get some rest and take care of yourself. Does anyone own the satin sakk? I need a better sleep scarf. My loc soc is about through *and the pretty wraps are just stretched out to no return.*



Mine are *The Ugly Wraps *Now


----------



## chebaby

i lost my pretty wrap months ago and never found it lmao. i just use the stain caps from the bss.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> WAIT Her Ingredients are Listed by product.
> 
> Where do these 2 appear?erplexed


 


Americka said:


> Wait! A product with panthenol and BTMS that gives no slip? Unheard of! A waste of ingredients. I have never NOT gotten slip from those two, especially together. You think she used minuscule amounts?


 
Flower hair leave in has btms, cetearyl, marshmallow root, comfrey root(favor for slips) did not for me. Mango Macadamia Mask BTMS, cetearyl. I was wrong about pantenol but  Americka my point exactly I ordered the leave in just for BTMS.  I don't give reviews or knock products because what works for me may not work for someone else. The discount is a good deal and like T she finding ways to use it and like it.


----------



## Americka

Ltown said:


> Flower hair leave in has btms, cetearyl, marshmallow root, comfrey root(favor for slips) did not for me. Mango Macadamia Mask BTMS, cetearyl. I was wrong about pantenol but  Americka my point exactly I ordered the leave in just for BTMS.  I don't give reviews or knock products because what works for me may not work for someone else. The discount is a good deal and like T she finding ways to use it and like it.


If there is one that I admire about the women of U1B1, it's that we will make a product work one way or another. I have NEVER used a product with BTMS and NOT felt the slip. Even that killer Victoria Secret So Sexy gave me mad slip.


----------



## La Colocha

The ones at bss don't get it for me. I just might have to make my own because spending money at these places and these things aren't lasting long at all.


----------



## Ltown

Americka said:


> If there is one that I admire about the women of U1B1, it's that we will make a product work one way or another. I have NEVER used a product with BTMS and NOT felt the slip. Even that killer Victoria Secret So Sexy gave me mad slip.


 
Right, now all my products have BTMS so if far 2 reviews and none. It must be a pinch of BTMS


----------



## natura87

I am making medium sized box braids with my Milk and Olive Protein Strengthening Creme and sealing with Vatika Frosting. I want to keep these in for a week or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Spoiled by Ltown's Spritz so now nothing compares.  

The Desert Drench also has Horsetail & Nettle but not quite like L's.......

Yeah, I'll either Spritz with it, use it as a Final Rinse or send it off to Brownie.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Spoiled by Ltown's Spritz so now nothing compares.
> 
> The Desert Drench also has Horsetail & Nettle but not quite like L's.......
> 
> Yeah, I'll either Spritz with it, use it as a Final Rinse or send it off to Brownie.


 
You can't still have some, I don't didn't make much. But the key in that spritz, was silk amino acids and pantenol baby! Having SAA is a plus to slip too!


----------



## Americka

Ltown said:


> You can't still have some, I don't didn't make much. But the key in that spritz, was silk amino acids and pantenol baby! Having SAA is a plus to slip too!


I need to order more panthenol. I have about 3 tbsps left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *You can't still have some*, I don't didn't make much. But the key in that spritz, was silk amino acids and pantenol baby! Having SAA is a plus to slip too!



I have a Spritz Bottle in the Fridge that I am saving.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finishing up a Jar of Peace, Love & Sunshine I got from Ms. B. (IK it's a Body Product, but every little bit helps).
> 
> OT:  That Intensive Hair Oil from MHC* smells like Dill Pickle Juice*



What the.....? erplexed



mkd said:


> i wonder if my bfh will come today.  My mail hasn't come yet.  I would like to try it out when I wash my hair tomorrow.



m, I got my last order from them yesterday!  Big box. I got more than I realized...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What the.....? erplexed



Girl...That Intensive Hair Oil w/the Dropper Bottle (Night-time Hair Oil) smells just like Dill Pickle Juice   

_*no wonder they tell you to use it at night*_

I smell like a Vlasic.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Spoiled by Ltown's Spritz so now nothing compares.
> 
> The Desert Drench also has Horsetail & Nettle but not quite like L's.......
> 
> Yeah, I'll either Spritz with it, use it as a Final Rinse *or send it off to Brownie*.



.............


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...That Intensive Hair Oil w/the Dropper Bottle (Night-time Hair Oil) smells just like Dill Pickle Juice
> 
> _*no wonder they tell you to use it at night*_
> 
> *I smell like a Vlasic*.



 ewww!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .............



Okay... Wait....

Now Hear me Out Girl..... _*cough cough - clears throat*_

You roller-set and this may be excellent for roller setting

I'm just tryna' help you out.

And...........naturally

I have 2 Bottles.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies! I'm here.. finally got home to relax.. after being out in these skreets.. I missed you guys!! let me go back and see what I missed.

Used the cleansing pudding on Mama Fab.. her hair loved it.. she thought some of the BFH was sour cream.. lmao... I said don't eat that unless you got 13.. lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ewww!!!



Shoooot.....My Pickle-Head Gone Use that $20 bottle of Oil...

Hmp.

.............


----------



## chebaby

yea pickles is for night time use lmao. you dont wanna be in the office having people follow you around with their cravings lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay... Wait....
> 
> Now Hear me Out Girl..... _*cough cough - clears throat*_
> 
> You roller-set and this may be excellent for roller setting
> 
> I'm just tryna' help you out.
> 
> And...........naturally
> 
> I have 2 Bottles.



oke: Nah, I don't rollerset. I WANT to rollerset, I just got no skills. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoooot.....My Pickle-Head Gone Use that $20 bottle of Oil...
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> .............



Umm hmm, keep on saying folks stuff smell like food.  She gon git you....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> oke: Nah, I don't rollerset. I WANT to rollerset, I just got no skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm hmm, keep on saying folks stuff smell like food.  She gon git you....



Well.... 

You can use it for something.  Go read up on it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....
> 
> You can use it for something.  Go read up on it.



 I did. I was actually gonna get it until I realized it was a spritz. I might try it at some point. You need to try the Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer. I wanna see what you think of it. That and the Safflower Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I did. I was actually gonna get it until I realized it was a spritz. I might try it at some point. You need to try the Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer. I wanna see what you think of it. That and the Safflower Oil.



I'll send it shortly.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll send it shortly.



Oh, you don't have to. I'll get some after our No Buy. I got BFH bottles lining the shelf right now....... I forgot that my last order had 2 of her sets...plus the other items. Thanks, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, you don't have to.* I'll get some after our No Buy. I got BFH bottles lining the shelf right now....... I forgot that my last order had 2 of her sets...plus the other items. *Thanks, though*...



.........packed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> .........packed



....................  

Thanks, girl!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoooot.....My Pickle-Head Gone Use that $20 bottle of Oil...
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> .............


 
$20 damn dollars.. what kind of oil is it?
MHC is just high for no damn reason... 
(plus she mean .... ).. at least be high and nice...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ....................
> 
> Thanks, girl!!




...........

You Already Know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> $20 damn dollars.. what kind of oil is it?
> *MHC is just high for no damn reason...*
> (plus she mean .... ).. at least be high and nice...



Intensive Hair Oil to be used at Night.

.......... @bolded


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> oke:* Nah, I don't rollerset. I WANT to rollerset, I just got no skills. *


 
Me either B$... I have tried and tried.. and got 200 magnetic rollers, 100 flexis, 50 velcro.. the list goes on .. and it just ain't happening..

I think I'm about to adjust to life without rollersetting... 

That and corn rowing... just defeat me..


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> Me either B$... I have tried and tried.. and got 200 magnetic rollers, 100 flexis, 50 velcro.. the list goes on .. and it just ain't happening..
> 
> I think I'm about to adjust to life without rollersetting...
> *
> That and corn rowing... just defeat me..*



Girl, don't get me started on the cornrowing!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Intensive Hair Oil to be used at Night.
> 
> .......... @bolded


 
I meant what kind of oil is in it.. does it have the pricier oils?? Like argan..emu.. etc?? 

For $20.. it bet not have a trace of avocado, jojoba, rice bran, macadamia.. the list can go on.. these are the cheaper oils.. 

I was looking at HTN (hydratherma naturals) oils.. and hers actually don't have that much fancy stuff either.. besides the emu...


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> $20 damn dollars.. what kind of oil is it?
> MHC is just high for no damn reason...
> (plus she mean .... ).. at least be high and nice...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I meant what kind of oil is in it.. does it have the pricier oils?? Like argan..emu.. etc??
> 
> For $20.. it bet not have a trace of avocado, jojoba, rice bran, macadamia.. the list can go on.. these are the cheaper oils..
> 
> I was looking at HTN (hydratherma naturals) oils.. and hers actually don't have that much fancy stuff either.. besides the emu...



Here it is!

MYHoneyChild Natural Hair Products - Intensive Oil Treatment 4 ounces


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Here it here*!
> 
> MYHoneyChild Natural Hair Products - Intensive Oil Treatment 4 ounces



T, the bolded, do you know who that reminds me of??????


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here it here!
> 
> MYHoneyChild Natural Hair Products - Intensive Oil Treatment 4 ounces


 
Did she make the oils the "scientific" name just to throw folks off??? 
the first ingredient is macademia oil... bye MHC..
Too rich for my blood.. and 4 oz! Shiiiz.
I would just get some pure argan.. I am cheap about oils... for real because I can only use a dab or risk looking like a grease monkey. So they last FOREVER.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, the bolded, do you know who that reminds me of??????



No... Who????


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> T, the bolded, do you know who that reminds me of??????


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


>



Che, whats so funny.....?


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


>


 
Y'all is a damn mess. Let me pay attention to what the hell I'm typing.


----------



## La Colocha

I should have started my hair tonight but oh well, i will do it in the morning. I will try to hang until at least 9 so i can sleep tonight.


----------



## natura87

*fabulosity* said:


> Me either B$... I have tried and tried.. and got 200 magnetic rollers, 100 flexis, 50 velcro.. the list goes on .. and it just ain't happening..
> 
> I think I'm about to adjust to life without rollersetting...
> 
> That and corn rowing... just defeat me..



Same here. I can  only 2 strand twist and box braid.


----------



## *fabulosity*

natura87 said:


> Same here. I can only 2 strand twist and box braid.


 
Is a box braid a regular braid? yes I can do that.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I should have started my hair tonight but oh well, i will do it in the morning. I will try to hang until at least 9 so i can sleep tonight.


 
La, me too but lazy sitting chat with you all and drinking a cocktail!


----------



## *fabulosity*

speaking of cocktails. have you guys saw these daily ready made drinks.. you just freeze these and drink them??? 

Ready to Drink

We got a couple of these...


----------



## chebaby

i dont drink but those look good.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> speaking of cocktails. have you guys saw these daily ready made drinks.. you just freeze these and drink them???
> 
> Ready to Drink
> 
> We got a couple of these...




Fab, I saw these the last time I was at the liquor store. Are they good?? Which ones did you get??


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i dont drink but those look good.


 
You don't drink??????????????????????????
This be you.. just straight up... well damn... 
Don't start dranking... 



Brownie518 said:


> Fab, I saw these the last time I was at the liquor store. Are they good?? Which ones did you get??


 
I dunno.. we just got them today.. I put them in the freezer.. 
I got 2 peach daquiris and maybe a pomegranate margarita that I don't see on there..they were 1.97 at the walmart.. if they are good I will be back... that's so easy and quick to drink.. gotta look at the calories though.. in the new year.. I'm back on that diet... now I'm just eating whatever whatever.. free willy style for the holidays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, the bolded, do you know who that reminds me of??????*





IDareT'sHair said:


> *No... Who????*





Brownie518 said:


> *Che, whats so funny.....?*





*fabulosity* said:


> *Y'all is a damn mess. Let me pay attention to what the hell I'm typing.*



Oh.... Lawd.....I just caught that    (And Corrected it).  I was on the Phone when I posted that.

And YES..............Thanks for Pointing that out

Brownie You Goin' Straight to::heated: For That!

.....................


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> speaking of cocktails. have you guys saw these daily ready made drinks.. you just freeze these and drink them???
> 
> Ready to Drink
> 
> We got a couple of these...


 
I haven't seen those but alot of alcohols drinks are premixing now. Less stuff to buy, but they will sneak up on your because they are sweeter!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh.... Lawd.....I just caught that    (And Corrected it).  I was on the Phone when I posted that.
> 
> And YES..............Thanks for Pointing that out
> 
> Brownie You Goin' Straight to::heated: For That!
> 
> .....................



..................I know, T. I'm so wrong.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> I haven't seen those but alot of alcohols drinks are premixing now. Less stuff to buy, but they will sneak up on your because they are sweeter!



 I know! If I get those, SO will tear those things up like juice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..................I know, T. I'm so wrong.



You Are So THERE:fallenang:     :heated:


----------



## natura87

I'm not sure I will finish all of these braids tonight. I'm just tired, I dont know why I just am.My bottles of DevaCurl Angell and HETT gel are holding on for dear life, I have one more use of a VO5 poo and one more use of HEHH and a VO5 conditioner so those should be gone very shortly.


----------



## Brownie518

Right now, I don't have too many things that are close to being finished. I might be able to finish 2 BFH conditioners by next week, and another Sunshine. I  might  be down to the last use of my HC Methi Step 1, too. I'm ordering more of that soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone going to get a grab bag tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have several things Imma try to get-gone by 12-31.

Lawd _get-gone_.  

Who does sound like??

Seriously tho', I should be able to knock a few things out by EOY.  Maybe even the Pickle Juice Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I*s anyone going to get a grab bag tomorrow?*



Does this start at Midnight?  Yeah, I might get one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have several things Imma try to get-gone by 12-31.
> 
> Lawd _get-gone_.
> 
> Who does sound like??
> 
> Seriously tho', I should be able to knock a few things out by EOY.  Maybe even the Pickle Juice Oil





I was thinking about getting a grab bag but we all know I have no business. I just got three this week.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does this start at Midnight?  Yeah, I might get one.



Idk, i think its all day but they probably only have 10 like last time.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> *You don't drink*??????????????????????????
> This be you.. just straight up... well damn...
> Don't start dranking...
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.. we just got them today.. I put them in the freezer..
> I got 2 peach daquiris and maybe a pomegranate margarita that I don't see on there..they were 1.97 at the walmart.. if they are good I will be back... that's so easy and quick to drink.. gotta look at the calories though.. in the new year.. I'm back on that diet... now I'm just eating whatever whatever.. free willy style for the holidays.


lmao nope. i dont drink. this just me. im a wack job. and SO is even weirder. if i told yall why we became best friends yall would think i was a looney bin


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh.... Lawd.....I just caught that    (And Corrected it).  I was on the Phone when I posted that.
> 
> And YES..............Thanks for Pointing that out
> 
> Brownie You Goin' Straight to::heated: For That!
> 
> .....................


 did you just say you just caught that?T, you funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Is anyone going to get a grab bag tomorrow?





chebaby said:


> did you just say you just caught that?T, you funny.



Yep.  I kept reading it like:erplexed

Girl I was on the Phone when I typed that mess.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Is anyone going to get a grab bag tomorrow?


 
What's in the grab bag, cost?  I guess I need to go search myself


----------



## natura87

The soonest I would probably get some Hairveda would be early Spring, I think Oyin and Hairveda would be my passes if I decided to use them. I wont need to, but just in case the spirit gets all fired up I have allowed said spirit to choose from those 2 places. I would want to stock up on the Vatika Frosting before she stops making it for the time being, and I havent used Oyin in a while but i loved what I had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> What's in the grab bag, cost?  I guess I need to go search myself



$20.00 for $35.00 worth of hair products


----------



## La Colocha

I want a body bag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep clicking on the 'pic' to add it to a Cart....


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I want a body bag.



I want one, too, with only those oils and some butters.


----------



## fattyfatfat

if anyone wants oyin products. I might be able to help. I purchased the dew for a poster here and it was ONLY $2.75 to ship. thats a lot cheaper than what oyin/curlmart and other sites charge to ship.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep clicking on the 'pic' to add it to a Cart....



..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I want one, too, with only those oils and some butters.



But....didn't it say Hurr Prods???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep clicking on the 'pic' to add it to a Cart....



oke: You gotta wait until Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> oke: You gotta wait until Friday.



Girl.....

I was getting ready to e-mail Reyna

..........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> $20.00 for $35.00 worth of hair products


I have yet to like anything from HV so let me see Miss pusha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I have yet to like anything from HV *so let me see Miss pusha!*



Uh???

You Asked.....:buttkick:

............


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> if anyone wants oyin products. I might be able to help. I purchased the dew for a poster here and it was ONLY $2.75 to ship. thats a lot cheaper than what oyin/curlmart and other sites charge to ship.





I will remain calm, I will not get all worked up over the doo doo, I am stronger than the doo doo, I do not fear the doo doo.


----------



## Ltown

Is the grab bag posted now or tomorrow? Do you pick what you want?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I will remain calm, I will not get all worked up over the doo doo, I am stronger than the doo doo, I do not fear the doo doo.




........................


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Is the grab bag posted now or tomorrow? Do you pick what you want?



I think they pick, idk if it starts at midnight or tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> ........................


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Is the grab bag posted now or tomorrow? Do you pick what you want?



Tomorrow. They pick the stuff...

I just got mine from BF this week.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Tomorrow. They pick the stuff...
> 
> I just got mine from BF this week.



So if yall order tomorrow expect it by feb 1st.


----------



## fattyfatfat

let the doo doo love you!




natura87 said:


> I will remain calm, I will not get all worked up over the doo doo, I am stronger than the doo doo, I do not fear the doo doo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't want GTB.  Anything else I am willing to take.  I'd like: MoistPRO, Whipped Ends, Avsoya, Almond Glaze.....anything except GTB.  *the smell annoys me*


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> let the doo doo love you!



Nuh uhhhh!  I see how it has all of you worked up, I'm not going down with the doo doo look:right now), cuz if I get the doo doo I will forsake all of my other products. I'm going to work through Stashville first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Nuh uhhhh!  I see how it has all of you worked up, I'm not going down with the doo doo look:right now), cuz if I get the doo doo I will forsake all of my other products. I'm going to work through Stashville first.



Girl....Gone & Get Dat Dew


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I think they pick, idk if it starts at midnight or tomorrow.


 


Brownie518 said:


> Tomorrow. They pick the stuff...
> 
> I just got mine from BF this week.


 
Wow and you all just getting other stuff from BF! Oh no patience is not me!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Gone & Get Dat Dew



 


mmkay...I'm just gone do and look at it..... I'm just *lookin.*


----------



## chebaby

i forgot i have a jar of hv whipped gelly and av whipped gelly. sigh, i just keep finding stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sigh, i just keep finding stuff.*



Girl....I know what you mean


----------



## chebaby

i really do want to buy ag re coil cream but %15 off aint nothing. i know curl mart can come better than that.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Umm fatty.. I will be PM'ing you.... !!!
When you think they gonna refill their stock of Dew.. do they have the large one??? 

Y'all don't judge me.. y'all wondering the same thing!!


----------



## natura87

They wont even let me look at it. This is a sign.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Umm fatty.. I will be PM'ing you.... !!!
> When you think they gonna refill their stock of Dew.. do they have the large one??? *
> 
> Y'all don't judge me.. y'all wondering the same thing!!



Fatty --- Don't Fool with Da' Spirit.

Gone Be All Over You Fatty!  

Watch It! RUN Fatty RUN


----------



## robot.

grrr, it's so easy to forget my no buy includes skin care! i'm going to give my new regimen until spring break before i try new products. there's no need for me to have a drawer of junk for my face?  when did this happen!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fatty --- Don't Fool with Da' Spirit.
> 
> Gone Be All Over You Fatty!
> 
> Watch It! RUN Fatty RUN



Seriously tho' Fatty....Don't get all caught up in that Spirit.  Before you know it girl.....

You see what happened to Me


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> I haven't seen those but alot of alcohols drinks are premixing now. Less stuff to buy, but they will sneak up on your because they are sweeter!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Fatty --- Don't Fool with Da' Spirit.
> 
> Gone Be All Over You Fatty!
> 
> Watch It! RUN Fatty RUN


 
do.not.start.tonight

you.know.its.the.spirit.of.IDTH


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im definitely going back to the store on 1/7/11. I'll call them and Ill let you know if they have it in stock. they only had the regular size.

I have my bottle of the dew and Im going to use it on 1/3/11.




*fabulosity* said:


> Umm fatty.. I will be PM'ing you.... !!!
> When you think they gonna refill their stock of Dew.. do they have the large one???
> 
> Y'all don't judge me.. y'all wondering the same thing!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *Im definitely going back to the store on 1/7/11. I'll call them and Ill let you know if they have it in stock. they only had the regular size.
> *
> I have my bottle of the dew and Im going to use it on 1/3/11.



Nooooooooooooooooooooo   

Fattttttttyyyyyyyy

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

_*spirit drags fatty to oyin store for fab*_


----------



## mkd

Fatty, I will be PMing you and paypaling you before the 7th please and thank you!!!!!


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> grrr, it's so easy to forget my no buy includes skin care! i'm going to give my new regimen until spring break before i try new products. there's no need for me to have a drawer of junk for my face?  when did this happen!?



I see the spirit has gotten you too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Fatty, I will be PMing you and paypaling you before the 7th please and thank you!!!!!



Oh Nooooooo

Not mk too

That Spirit of Fab is runnin' through this Thread!


----------



## natura87

Its probably a good thing I dont live in the DMV...I would probably be camped out at the Oyin store for the doo doo, S & D and some Juices and Berries.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I felt the same way. Now that a store here in NYC has it, its ON! No more paying crazy shipping and handling fees for me!!!!




natura87 said:


> _*Its probably a good thing I dont live in the DMV...I would probably be camped out at the Oyin store *_for the doo doo, S & D and some Juices and Berries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Sleepy.  I may not be able to stay up for the G. Bag.erplexed


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> I felt the same way. Now that a store here in NYC has it, its ON! No more paying crazy shipping and handling fees for me!!!!



Thats still too far.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I like HV but I don't think they will be on my vendor list next year.  The wait times are too much of a turn off for me.  

The Grab Bags are a great value but I only like a few things and would need to control exactly what is going in my bag.


----------



## fattyfatfat

next year, Im only messing with Oyin products and Bee Mine. Im going to try Anita Grant and thats it.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall crazy, the spirit ain't gone get me again because im going back to sleep soon. T do you know if the sale starts at midnight or tomorrow?


----------



## La Colocha

Where the hell yall at? Somewhere off being ratchet.lmao


----------



## Americka

Still here. Watching Family Guy.


----------



## robot.

natura87 said:


> I see the spirit has gotten you too.



i went to my drawer to look at all the crap i already have. march not even three whole months away... i can do it.


----------



## Priss Pot

Trying to refrain from ordering Curl Junkie's Repair Me.  I mean, I can get that for $29 or I can get a 16oz Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner for like $5.  Both have hydrolyzed keratin high on the ingredient listing.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Where the hell yall at? *Somewhere off being ratchet*.lmao



How did you know?


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> Trying to refrain from ordering Curl Junkie's Repair Me.  I mean, I can get that for $29 or I can get a 16oz Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner for like $5.  Both have hydrolyzed keratin high on the ingredient listing.



Do they both work equally for you? Does one work better than the other? And how often do you plan on using it?



natura87 said:


> How did you know?



I know everything lmao.


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> Do they both work equally for you? Does one work better than the other? And how often do you plan on using it?


 
I've never tried the Curl Junkie, but I have used a bottle of Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner before which has hydrolyzed keratin in it too.  It doesn't make my hair hard at all.  I'd plan on using it maybe every other week until I get my minor breakage problem under control.  For some reason, I'm noticing a few short strands here and there, and I think it may have something to do with my blow drying technique (too wet hair and large sections) that I was doing this fall when wearing my hair straight.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Do they both work equally for you? Does one work better than the other? And how often do you plan on using it?
> 
> 
> 
> I know everything lmao.




#clutches pearls


----------



## natura87

Yeah, these braids arent getting done tonight. I like'm though.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I finally ordered from Natural Jenesis. I'm looking for a line that will meet all of my hair needs as a back up to Hairveda. She doesn't have any protein products but it seems she keeps expanding so we shall see. I ordered about 8 different products in 8 different scents . I will keep you updated.


----------



## Ltown

I'm up early, doing nothing may workout and then do hair. Shay that new product looks good but $$.  I need to sort my product by conditioner, etc I forgot I got alter ego conditioner. 

HV almond glaze is not too bad on older hair day, I do like the shine but wax still sucks.

I've been looking for you all grab bag but nothing posted yet.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

L- I've been using the HV Almond glaze on my bun this week to help hold down them lil unruly curls that like to form a halo on my head.  I've been layer the AG on top of KCCC.  The AG helps my hair stay soft.

Each day my hair lays down a little better with this combo.

I may cowash tonight since I can feel the build up and just cuz.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, Its a mess outside, snowing in the name of christmas. So glad that i don't have to go any where today. I will start my hair in a bit.


----------



## La Colocha

Dr,j has the stuff ready, but my shipping came to 10.95, i will pass.


----------



## Ltown

Hey grab bag is open, I'm going to get one just because I'm nosey PJ.


----------



## La Colocha

L did you get one? I looked up usps priority boxes and yeah i guess that is the right amount for the medium size box. So your actually paying full price for the products but getting free shipping.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My last 2 packages came yesterday.  I went and picked them up today.  My fam gave me about all the packages I got.  My grandfather said how much stuff can she put on her face and hair.

I got my lotioncrafters order and my BFH.  

From LC I got: Panthenol and SAA to mix into different conditioners

From BFH I got:
Ginger Macadamia Conditioner	
Cotton (Marshmallow) Cream Cleansing Conditioner
Banana Avocado Deep Mask	
Red Wine Grape Rinse

I think I'm going to cowash with something from BFH today and then bun or fro it at work.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lotion crafters even sent me a dropper, small measuring spoon and a glass mixing stick with my order.

I super hyped.  It reminds me of being back in chemistry class in college.  I was a science geek in school.

OT-How is Charz?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Lotion crafters even sent me a dropper, small measuring spoon and a glass mixing stick with my order.
> 
> I super hyped.  It reminds me of being back in chemistry class in college.  I was a science geek in school.
> 
> OT-*How is Charz*?



Charz checked in yesterday and made it through surgery fine. She will probably be off and on to update us of her progress.


----------



## SimJam

Im a bit peeved

I wish I had known BFH was gonna close until the new year.

So I definitely wont get my order before I leave on the 31st, cause I didnt get my package yesterday 

but on a good note, Im still super happy with all the products Ive tried from qhemet, oyin and Darcys

still need to try the 

honey hemp condish
burnt sugar pomade

amla and olive hydrating balm

lemongrass transitioning creme
pumpkin condish
avocado and honey twisting creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Im a bit peeved
> 
> I wish I had known BFH was gonna close until the new year.



It could still come today.  There is mail. 

Did you e-mail her and tell her you would be leaving the country?  _Remember.....I told you to do that last week, I think?_

She is very accommodating.  You shoulda' (if you didn't).

It could still come today tho'.


----------



## LushLox

Hi guys, seasons greetings 

Are we all still SAVING money going into the new year? lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies......Merry Christmas Everyone.

Looked at those grab bags & shipping (decided to pass)

Just rubbed on some MT -- I found a little 2 ounce Jar in my Stash and some MHC Oil.  I'm just about done with the oil.  May have enough for tonight.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Good morning!!!!!!
HV need to stop trying to charge $11 for them bags to ship. 
I am really tired of getting robbed on shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Good morning!!!!!!
> HV need to stop trying to charge $11 for them bags to ship.
> I am really tired of getting robbed on shipping.



Well.........the spirit is on.........


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished washing my hair with elasta qp cream shampoo, i really like it. My hair wasn't dried out and it got my scalp clean, i did 2 lathers just in case and rinsed good because its a thick shampoo. No sulfates or cones, good deal, i have only tried their mango butter which i did not like but this shampoo is nice, i may give some of their other stuff a try in the future. Dcing right now with suave and fleurtzy hair oil, will probably leave it on until later.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies......Merry Christmas Everyone.
> 
> Looked at those grab bags & shipping (decided to pass)
> 
> Just rubbed on some MT -- I found a little 2 ounce Jar in my Stash and some MHC Oil.  I'm just about done with the oil.  May have enough for tonight.



Morning t, christmas is tomorrow right? or is it saturday, im lost. Yeah had to pass that bag up.


----------



## La Colocha

Cream Tee said:


> Hi guys, seasons greetings
> 
> Are we all still SAVING money going into the new year? lol



Nope but will be saving money in the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Morning t, christmas is tomorrow right? or is it saturday, im lost. Yeah had to pass that bag up.



Child.....tomorrow IS Saturday


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Child.....tomorrow IS Saturday



Ok, i thought today was saturday, my days are off working nights.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Doo-Doo done went to your Brain


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Doo-Doo done went to your Brain



Lmao, i ain't used it yet. Is anyone else having a sale today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, i ain't used it yet.* Is anyone else having a sale today?



From the last time you used it.....All Ya'll is Doocrazy

Not sure about any Sales today and folx done shut thier operations down until after New Years.  

But BJ _Still Open_ tryna' get that Moonnneeee


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> From the last time you used it.....All Ya'll is Doocrazy
> 
> Not sure about any Sales today and folx done shut thier operations down until after New Years.
> 
> *But BJ Still Open tryna' get that Moonnneeee*



 Shole is and she would have got mine too if it wasn't for shipping. I think mostly every one is closed, oh well ill keep my change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Shole is and *she would have got mine too if it wasn't for shipping.* I think mostly every one is closed, oh well ill keep my
> change.



Girl.....Mine Too


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....Mine Too



I even tried a cart with stuff that i would like and shipping is the same.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> It could still come today. There is mail.
> 
> *Did you e-mail her and tell her you would be leaving the country? *_*Remember.....I told you to do that last week, I think*?_
> 
> She is very accommodating. You shoulda' (if you didn't).
> 
> It could still come today tho'.


 
*yes u did but I forgot to do it* 

no wories though ... I'll just ask my sis to keep them in the fridge for me. She'll be coming to Jamaica for easter and there may even be someone else coming down before that.

and then I might get a chistmas miracle and see it come in the mail today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I even tried a cart with stuff that i would like and shipping is the same*.



Well...

I Ain't Do All that but I did put 1 up in the cart.  

The Shippingerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *yes u did but I forgot to do it* :



...................





Seriously, I e-mailed her Tuesday and she said the remainder of my Order was mailed that day.  So, I'm expecting it today.

Maybe your's will come today too.


----------



## SimJam

I know I know mea culpa


----------



## SimJam

heh I was even thinking that since I wont get it before I leave I should just make another order LOL, I want to try the pistachio cream and the ginger macadamia nut , angel creme light and the hibiscus banana creme 

ummm I think thats it 

lol


----------



## Charz

this oxy is making me see stuff. how my prescription is for perc. but they gave me oxy. i'm in the worse pain in my life, but these pills make me feel sooo goodddd. i wanna wash my hair/


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> this oxy is making me see stuff. how my prescription is for perc. but they gave me oxy. i'm in the worse pain in my life, but these pills make me feel sooo goodddd. i wanna wash my hair/



Take it easy charz, oxy ain't no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> this oxy is making me see stuff. how my prescription is for perc. but they gave me oxy. i'm in the worse pain in my life, but these pills make me feel sooo goodddd. *i wanna wash my hair*/



Try to stay off of your Foot/Leg Hun.

Just relax and get better.  Don't put any un-due pressure on it.

Slow down on that oxy-percocet.  Both are very constipating.  So keep alot of fluids moving......

that percocet had me seeing crazy things


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Try to stay off of your Foot/Leg Hun.
> 
> Just relax and get better.  Don't put any un-due pressure on it.
> 
> Slow down on that oxy-percocet.  Both are very constipating.  So keep alot of fluids moving......
> 
> that percocet had me seeing crazy things



Yes and try to keep something on your stomach, they can make you dizzy and sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes and *try to keep something on your stomach, they can make you dizzy and sick*.



Definitely this too.

That Dental Procedure had me like that, and I _only_ had Tylenol 3 or Vicadin 

But I was sick as a dog off those Meds.


----------



## Charz

yeah daddy just brought me some food. if I don't take my oxy on a strict schedule, i wake up in the worse pain of my life.


----------



## choctaw

SimJam said:


> heh I was even thinking that since I wont get it before I leave I should just make another order LOL, I want to try the pistachio cream and the ginger macadamia nut , angel creme light and the hibiscus banana creme
> 
> ummm I think thats it
> 
> lol



are you talking about ice cream or hair products?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Definitely this too.
> 
> That Dental Procedure had me like that, and I _only_ had Tylenol 3 or Vicadin
> 
> But I was sick as a dog off those Meds.



I know, i have a few things over here and i only take something when im in extreme pain and i don't even take a full dose, i take half a pill.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> yeah daddy just brought me some food. if I don't take my oxy on a strict schedule, i wake up in the worse pain of my life.



*Hugs* Hun i know your in pain. I will be praying for you. Did they keep you in the hospital or are you home?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a gift for my next door neighbors.  I'm tryna' wait until about 5-6 to take it over there. erplexed 

I don't want them to feel obligated to try to get me anything.  They do alot for me throughout the year (although they are nosy as heck).

The husband put together my Hair Dryer, Carpet Shampoo'er, Hair Steamer. They bring my Trash Can back to my Garage on Trash Day.  They are just _uber helpful_.  Single black girl & all. .......  He does little handy-man stuff. (They're both Retired).

I got them a Gift Card to Tar'get.  I usually get them that or Home Depot.


----------



## mkd

Feel better soon Charz, hopefully you can wean yourself off the meds soon.  I had percocet both times I had my babies.  I had to wean myself after I week, I felt so out of it.


----------



## Shay72

Okay decisions, decisions....
The As I Am Naturally site is beautiful and so is the packaging but I'm not liking the ingredients. I will think about it. I have until the 31st to decide. I keep looking at BFH and everything sounds soooooooo good. I will take another look. You can't look at nothing on Oyin's site at all because they're closed. We know ya'll closed and all but dang we can't even peek at the products .Definitely not getting a Hairveda grab bag. I'm sure I could wait until next BF to stock up on Hairveda conditioners. I'm good on vatika frosting and almond glaze for like the next 5-10 years .


----------



## La Colocha

That is nice of you t, my neighbors ain't ish lmao. Except this older bosnian lady she is a doll but everyone else can go to hell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> yeah daddy just brought me some food. *if I don't take my oxy on a strict schedule, i wake up in the worse pain of my life.*



Yeah, stay on top of that.  Don't let yourself be in pain or it takes longer to work.



choctaw said:


> *are you talking about ice cream or hair products?*



Bear Fruit Hair's Deep Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay decisions, decisions....
> *The As I Am Naturally site is beautiful and so is the packaging but I'm not liking the ingredients. I will think about it. I have until the 31st to decide.* *I keep looking at BFH and everything sounds soooooooo good. I will take another look. *You can't look at nothing on Oyin's site at all because they're closed. We know ya'll closed and all but dang we can't even peek at the products .Definitely not getting a Hairveda grab bag. I'm sure I could wait until next BF to stock up on conditioners. I'm good on vatika frosting and and almond glaze for like the next 5-10 years .



I prolly won't be repurchasing.  I did 2 Hauls.  I'm tryna' cut down on the number of vendors.

Oh BFH is staying.  I'll hafta' cut somebody else loose.  They're a Keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That is nice of you t, my neighbors ain't ish lmao. Except this older bosnian lady she is a doll but everyone else can go to hell.



Yeah Girl.  They run & jump and do stuff for me.erplexed  

Nosy.  But Helpful.  I call her Gladys Kravitz.  

Gladys & Abner Chile.  They don't miss nothing.

_*she's worse than he is*_


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> yeah daddy just brought me some food. if I don't take my oxy on a strict schedule, i wake up in the worse pain of my life.


 
DD got hooked on those perocet which helped her sleep too. Then she started getting headaches and had to change med.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> DD got hooked on those perocet which helped her sleep too. Then she started getting headaches and had to change med.



Yeah, them pain pills ain't no joke.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> L did you get one? I looked up usps priority boxes and yeah i guess that is the right amount for the medium size box. So your actually paying full price for the products but getting free shipping.


 
La, I did my shipping is $6.95. I send them note to considered giving me things for my hair type! 

Is the post office open today, the government is close? Unless it exception for them to deliver.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl. They run & jump and do stuff for me.erplexed
> 
> Nosy. But Helpful. I call her Gladys Kravitz.
> 
> Gladys & Abner Chile. They don't miss nothing.
> 
> _*she's worse than he is*_


 
Well at least they help, mine leave me high dry, no help in grass cutting, shoveling snow nothing. Insecure married women won't let hubby help single girl out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> La, I did my shipping is $6.95. I send them note to considered giving me things for my hair type!
> 
> *Is the post office open today, the government is close? Unless it exception for them to deliver.*



I thought they'd be Open today and just be Closed tomorrow?  At least, that's what I'm hoping.....erplexed

I always thought they delivered mail on Christmas Eve?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Well at least they help, mine leave me high dry, no help in grass cutting, shoveling snow nothing. *Insecure married women won't let hubby help single girl out!*



Girl...Mine are HELPFUL on Steroids.

Sometimes I 'hate' to see them when I pull up.  ........


----------



## La Colocha

On usps.com it says it will be delivery today but some office lobbies may close early.


----------



## Shay72

Charz--All I know is you had some type of surgery. No explanation required but take care and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Charz--All I know is you had some type of surgery. No explanation required but take care and you are in my thoughts.



Knee


----------



## Shay72

Dang I want to join some more challenges....maybe I will join the bootcamp one. I may still submit an updated picture for the HYH 2010 challenge, join the next one. That's it though . 

I was missing my steamer so I figured if I got the opportunity to buy one off the exchange board I would. I bought a heutiful steamer yesterday from the exchange board .


----------



## SimJam

my nieces are wrapping presents (random stuff from around the house) for their dolls and stuffed toys .... ahhh christmas !!!!

and we're baking cookies for Santa and leaving out lettuce and tangerines for the reindeer.

Christmas is my fave time of the year


eta
 and they are helping to carry up the sacrament at Church tonight


----------



## La Colocha

One of yall needs to have a sale.


----------



## JerriBlank

SimJam said:


> my nieces are wrapping presents (random stuff from around the house) for their dolls and stuffed toys .... ahhh christmas !!!!
> 
> and we're baking cookies for Santa and leaving out lettuce and tangerines for the reindeer.
> 
> Christmas is my fave time of the year
> 
> 
> eta
> and they are helping to carry up the sacrament at Church tonight



My 3 year old nephew made reindeer food (oats and glitter) at school yesterday. He says Santa is bringing him a green reindeer for Christmas!lol!


----------



## La Colocha

What are you all doing with your time off? I need to be more productive. I will be with the fam for a bit tomorrow and next week dh goes back to work. I have some activities planned for me and the little one and i will catch up on reading and writing. Setting goals for the new year, and sleeping lmao. Im going to also try and make some hair bonnets while im off too. When i get back to work my next day off won't be until mlk day and then shut down in june or july. I have vacation but im saving it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What are you all doing with your time off? I need to be more productive.* I will be with the fam for a bit tomorrow and next week dh goes back to work. I have some activities planned for me and the little one and i will catch up on reading and writing. *Setting goals for the new year,* and sleeping lmao. Im going to also try and make some hair bonnets while im off too. When i get back to work my next day off won't be until mlk day and then shut down in june or july. I have vacation but im saving it.



I need to do some deep cleaning.  Pulling stuff out and everything before going back to work on the 3rd. 

I have a Pedi New Years Eve about 1 p.m.  I usually bring it in with my little niece & nephew.  (they may have plans tho') Ages 7 & 10.

I want to do some goal setting too.  One will definitely be spending less on hair products.  *crosses fingers*

I'll have MLK day too.  May take that Friday & Tuesday to make it last.


----------



## Shay72

LC--During my time off my goal is always to be as least productive as possible . Shoot that is what time off is for, right? I do plan to clean, read, watch The Game dvds so I can be caught up when it starts back up again, shop, and get my nails done. I will be at the parents starting tonight through tomorrow. I'm back to work again on Monday but will be off again on Friday.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing with your time off? I need to be more productive. I will be with the fam for a bit tomorrow and next week dh goes back to work. I have some activities planned for me and the little one and i will catch up on reading and writing. Setting goals for the new year, and sleeping lmao. Im going to also try and make some hair bonnets while im off too. When i get back to work my next day off won't be until mlk day and then shut down in june or july. I have vacation but im saving it.


I'm only off for the weekend back to work M-W then off again. I planned to clean house get rid of things to charity but right now I'm not in the mood. I start new class in Jan so I'll be busy which will keep me from shopping. I'm catch up this weekend on crocheting and reading.


----------



## Shay72

T--I'm taking the Tuesday off after MLK day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> T--I'm taking the Tuesday off after MLK day .



Girl... I think I might too. 

Thanks Shay

I will try to put in for it when I go back on the 3rd.   And maybe that Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay --- Are you still getting your Tangle Teezer?


----------



## La Colocha

I can't take the day off after because we won't get paid for it. You have to be there the day before and after. I have until the 3rd, well the 2nd that sunday night. Im going and try to take advantage of these days as much as i can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I can't take the day off after because we won't get paid for it. You have to be there the day before and after. I have until the 3rd, well the 2nd that sunday night. Im going and try to take advantage of these days as much as i can.



Is that Union Rules?


----------



## SimJam

La Colocha said:


> *What are you all doing with your time off?* I need to be more productive. I will be with the fam for a bit tomorrow and next week dh goes back to work. I have some activities planned for me and the little one and i will catch up on reading and writing. Setting goals for the new year, and sleeping lmao. Im going to also try and make some hair bonnets while im off too. When i get back to work my next day off won't be until mlk day and then shut down in june or july. I have vacation but im saving it.


 
Im off for 2 weeks

first week is totally fam fam fam spending time with my parents sister her husban and my nieces. Im closer to my fathers side of the family, we always get together several times for the year but always at Christmas ... we usually alternate between florida and Jamaica.

when I get back home the next week will be spent clearing out my house ( so much junk accumulated) and arranging to get my windows changed out - hurrican proofing - Im tired of fretting every hurrincane season.

and spending some quality time with the BF, he'll be off then too.

as for longer term life changes -
I need to be more organized in my personal life, Im like a split personality bc at work Im organized as heck but itss like it doesnt transfer to my personal life.

and I have to get back into shape - already signed up for the year @ the gym


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is that Union Rules?



Naw that is jd rules that they agreed to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Naw that is jd rules that they agreed to.



Okay.  I know some Bargaining Agreements establish rules like that too for their Members.

I'm sure we'll all have a Blessed & Prosperous New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:  MyHoneyChild Intensive Hair Oil.  Yessss....the one that smells like Pickle Juice

May replace at some point, but not right away.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay --- Are you still getting your Tangle Teezer?


Yep, I just forgot on Wednesday because I just wanted to be home. Shoot I'm thinking Sally's should be open today. Maybe I will swing through there before I go to my parents.



La Colocha said:


> I can't take the day off after because we won't get paid for it. You have to be there the day before and after. I have until the 3rd, well the 2nd that sunday night. Im going and try to take advantage of these days as much as i can.


When I worked for the state they had that rule too. Folx was calling out sick the day before and after .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay people would do that at the other jobs i worked at. It got to the point hardly anyone would be there. Jd don't play that if you want to get paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Yep, I just forgot on Wednesday because I just wanted to be home. *Shoot I'm thinking Sally's should be open today. Maybe I will swing through there before I go to my parents.
> *
> 
> *When I worked for the state they had that rule too. Folx was calling out sick the day before and after* .



1st Bolded:  You should.  Che got me a Hot Pank One, but I haven't tried it out yet tho'.

2nd Bolded:  You're absolutely right.  Alot of State Agencies have this Rule.  I thought it was more like Union/Bargaining Agreement rules.....


----------



## Charz

I've always had problems with my knees dislocating from even just walking. I have a ligament deficiency thus I am really flexible. My new orthopedist realized that working out to strengthen my quads to hold my knee cap in place w...as never gonna work so he suggested surgery. they got a donor ligament from a cadaver and screwed it on my knee cap and my leg bone. my xrays show the before being that my knee cap was just chilling some place and after now its actually in the groove. I'm getting the other one done in the summer. I am excited to live a normal life again. It's really stressful knowing that your legs can give out any moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I've always had problems with my knees dislocating from even just walking. I have a ligament deficiency thus I am really flexible. My new orthopedist realized that working out to strengthen my quads to hold my knee cap in place w...as never gonna work so he suggested surgery. they got a donor ligament from a cadaver and screwed it on my knee cap and my leg bone. my xrays show the before being that my knee cap was just chilling some place and after now its actually in the groove. I'm getting the other one done in the summer. I am excited to live a normal life again. It's really stressful knowing that your legs can give out any moment.



I'm glad you're having that done while you're Young.  I know the scars will be minimal if any at all.

Just ingest some vitamin E and you should be good.

Get plenty of rest.


----------



## SimJam

WOW Charz ... awesome, that certain procedures are now availble to make life easier for those who need it.


----------



## Charz




----------



## Priss Pot

My Magic Star Jumbo Rake comb came in the mail today.  I'm so geeked about all of my new hair tools.


----------



## natura87

I couldnt find my satin cap so i just sprited with some diluted TW PMB, put on a shower cap and fell asleep. Why is my hair still moist almost 12 hours later?


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing with your time off? I need to be more productive. I will be with the fam for a bit tomorrow and next week dh goes back to work. I have some activities planned for me and the little one and i will catch up on reading and writing. Setting goals for the new year, and sleeping lmao. Im going to also try and make some hair bonnets while im off too. When i get back to work my next day off won't be until mlk day and then shut down in june or july. I have vacation but im saving it.



I plan on sleeping and jobhunting.


----------



## chebaby

i purchased boutique de fleurtzy hair butter last night. first ingredient is coconut oil so i guess ill use it as a last minute refresher on dry hair.


----------



## Shay72

The UPS man came again today . He said weren't we just talking about you not getting as much stuff. It's not hair stuff.

I've been eyeing that Fleurtzy hair butter too .


----------



## chebaby

i co washed today with curl junkie repair me. then dried my hair in my towel. without using any product i just threw my hair back in a bun. my first bun. im gonna use repair me again on sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Huge BFH Delivery Today!  MEGA!

Lawd.....I don't need nothing else from Nobody Else!


----------



## chebaby

i had no idea deliveries would be made today. great just before christmas gifts!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i had no idea deliveries would be made today. great just before christmas gifts!!!



Yep.  Good Ole USPS.

I didn't realize I ordered SOOOO Much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did use it a 2oz Sample bottle of BeeMine Deja's Hair Milk.  

That Po' thang wouldn't let go. 

It held on for dear life  But it's Done. Finally.

Won't be a repurchase.

For Hair Lotion(s) I will either start using:  

MyHoneyChild's Afrikoko, Sophia's Luz 
AV Ms. Bhree's
BFH Expresso Hair Cream *other BFH Hair Creams/Lotions*
HV Whipped Ends Hydration
Claudie's Satin Hair Lotion
Hydratherma Growth Lotion

Will pull 1-2 of these out.


----------



## chebaby

ok i think im gonna take the plunge and indigo. whenever i can get my hands on some. if i order it ill probably get it in a week or two so thats when ill do it. you say it fades right? so if it fades does my hair go back to the red henna underneath it or is it like a black color dye where it turns a weird shade of green?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i think im gonna take the plunge and indigo. whenever i can get my hands on some. if i order it ill probably get it in a week or two so thats when ill do it. you say it fades right? *so if it fades does my hair go back to the red henna underneath* it or is it like a black color dye where it turns a weird shade of green?



The Red will pop back out as it fades.  But it doesn't Fade for a minute tho'.

_No Weird Green-ness _at all.  Sprinkle a little 'salt' in your mixture before you add the Warm/Hot Water.  Like a Teaspoon of Salt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did use it a 2oz Sample bottle of BeeMine Deja's Hair Milk.
> 
> That Po' thang wouldn't let go.
> 
> It held on for dear life  But it's Done. Finally.
> 
> Won't be a repurchase.
> 
> For Hair Lotion(s) I will either start using:
> 
> MyHoneyChild's Afrikoko, Sophia's Luz
> AV Ms. Bhree's
> BFH Expresso Hair Cream *other BFH Hair Creams/Lotions*
> HV Whipped Ends Hydration
> Claudie's Satin Hair Lotion
> Hydratherma Growth Lotion
> 
> Will pull 1-2 of these out.


i love hair lotions
besides the dew i think the only lotions i will try is komaza shea butter lotion but im sure that wont be a staple. just something to try. and i need to finish off my kbb milks. them thangs cant last for always


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Red will pop back out as it fades.  But it doesn't Fade for a minute tho'.
> 
> _No Weird Green-ness _at all.  Sprinkle a little 'salt' in your mixture before you add the Warm/Hot Water.  Like a Teaspoon of Salt.


thanx lady. im gonna go place my order now. i may even throw in some cassia since ive been meaning to try that too.


----------



## chebaby

ok the indigo is out of stock. ill keep checking back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love hair lotions
> besides the dew i think the only lotions i will try is* komaza shea butter lotion* but im sure that wont be a staple. just something to try. and i need to finish off my kbb milks. them thangs cant last for always





chebaby said:


> thanx lady. im gonna go place my order now. *i may even throw in some cassia since ive been meaning to try that too.*



I forgot about my Komaza Hair Milk(s) and my Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.  

Oh yeah, the Cassia is great for Shine.

I think you'll love Indigo.  It makes your hair look Rich & Healthy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok the indigo is out of stock. ill keep checking back.



You can always go to mehandi.com  Fast Shipping.  

Altho' errbody says she's High.  (That's where I always get mine from)


----------



## chebaby

rich and healthy is what i need lmao.
only thing i have left from darcys is the daily leave in which i always forget about. darcys is forgettable to me


----------



## *fabulosity*

T! I know you got a monster BFH haul! She probably couldn't get nobody else's order for packing up yours???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> rich and healthy is what i need lmao.
> only thing i have left from darcys is the daily leave in which i always forget about.* darcys is forgettable to me*



That's What You'll End up with. Rich & Healthy!

I love the way it makes my hair look/feel.  Henna/Indigo is great.  Actually worth the Pain in the Behind. 

I love that Transitioning Cream, but you're right, hard to remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *T! I know you got a monster BFH haul! She probably couldn't get nobody else's order for packing up yours???*



Girl, it's crazy stupid ig'nant.

I'll talk to you off-line.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh my friend got her hair product basket/box today and loves it..!!! Yay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Fab:  What was in her Basket/Box? 

And what is Mama leaving up outta there with?   

I know she got her Eye on Something.


----------



## chebaby

yea Fab, what was in the basket?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fab: What was in her Basket/Box?
> 
> And what is Mama leaving up outta there with?
> 
> I know she got her Eye on Something.


 
Girl she ain't thinking about nothing but those greens... 

So much stuff I can't even remember.. I posted it somewhere in the first room at the BC..

Once I get rid of my organix.. and maybe some of this Aussie stuff.. my stash will be nice and SLIM...(for me)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl she ain't thinking about nothing but those greens...
> 
> So much stuff I can't even remember.. I posted it somewhere in the first room at the BC..
> 
> *Once I get rid of my organix.. and maybe some of this Aussie stuff..* my stash will be nice and SLIM...(for me)...



I've never purchased either of these..... 


I should count my BFH.


----------



## chebaby

Fab what aussie stuff you got? i like aussie moist. hint, hint


----------



## *fabulosity*

Let's see... a LOT!!! A whole regimen... for flat ironing.. braidouts/twists outs and rollersetting. With several rotations for each.. a few DCs.. I'm thinking at least 20 or so items.. she said she loved it. I'm happy!! Maybe I'll turn her into a product junkie... but CG, KBB, Jasmine's, MorrocanOil, Donna Marie, Darcy's.. a bunch of stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Maybe I'll turn her into a product junkie...*



That would be Cruel.........


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've never purchased either of these.....
> 
> 
> I should count my BFH.


 
I used the organix mostly for cowashing.. it's a great local cowash... especially the acai avocado...  YUM!!!I'm not getting rid of that one.

Aussie Moist.. shooot...it's the bomb too...


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> Fab what aussie stuff you got? i like aussie moist. hint, hint


 
Mi aussie moist is tu aussie moist... !!!!!
I also got some smoothing or something..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I used the organix mostly for cowashing.. it's a great local cowash... especially the acai avocado...  YUM!!!I'm not getting rid of that one.
> 
> Aussie Moist.. shooot...it's the bomb too...



I will keep it in mind. (For a quick local-yocal). 

I did try the Pomegranate something for a Henna Rinse Out.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> *Mi aussie moist is tu aussie moist*... !!!!!
> I also got some smoothing or something..


my favorite words next to freewhatever you wanna give up ill take. ill pay shipping
ya know, i never did like organix. i tried so hard to like the coconut conditioner and the vanilla one. they smelled so  and everyone loved them. but my hair wasnt having it.


----------



## chebaby

imma start eating carrots for snacks at work. im tired of ordering out every freaking night. it keeps me broke and chunky and that aint a good combo lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my favorite words next to freewhatever you wanna give up ill take. ill pay shipping
> ya know, *i never did like organix.* i tried so hard to like the coconut conditioner and the vanilla one. they smelled so  and everyone loved them. but my hair wasnt having it.



Me either Che. 

That one a poster sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my favorite words next to free*



Girl...What You Say!  @bolded


----------



## *fabulosity*

the organix all depends on the one you try... my hair hates the shea butter one.. and the coconut milk one.. but loves acai avocado, grapefruit mango butter, and passionfruit and guava.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma start eating carrots for snacks at work. im tired of ordering out every freaking night. it keeps me broke and chunky and that aint a good combo lmao.*



........................



*fabulosity* said:


> *the organix all depends on the one you try...* my hair hates the shea butter one.. and the coconut milk one.. but loves acai avocado, grapefruit mango butter, and passionfruit and guava.



It's not cheap enough for me to use as a Henna Rinse Out, so I'll stick to VO5 & Suave for that.


----------



## chebaby

maybe ill try some of the other organix conditioners just to see but i know my hair hated the coconut milk, shea butter and vanilla. and man did that vanilla one smell yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *maybe ill try some of the other organix conditioners just to see* but i know my hair hated the coconut milk, shea butter and vanilla. and man did that vanilla one smell yummy.



It costs too much.  Isn't like $6 bucks?  I didn't like it well enough to pay no more than a Dolla'

One Dolla'.  That's It.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> maybe ill try some of the other organix conditioners just to see but i know my hair hated the coconut milk, shea butter and vanilla. and man did that vanilla one smell yummy.


 
Yeah definitely wait until CVS, RiteAid or Walgreens has them BOGO.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> It costs too much. Isn't like $6 bucks? I didn't like it well enough to pay no more than a Dolla'
> 
> One Dolla'. That's It.


 
Silly!!!! 
They even got a bootleg Morrocan Oil one now.. but when we were at Ulta today they were sold out of it.. It's called renewing argan oil.. or something like that.. I think Ulta is the only place that sells it.


----------



## chebaby

i need to find me an ulta. i think the closest one may be over an hour from me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Silly!!!!
> They even got a bootleg Morrocan Oil one now.. but when we were at Ulta today they were sold out of it.. It's called renewing argan oil.. or something like that.. I think Ulta is the only place that sells it.



I'm not interested.  I'll use up this BFH, HV, Oyin Honey Hemp and ASIAN Coconut Cowash for Co-washing.  

HV & Oyin were suppose to be my staple co-washers, _before_ I got all strung out & caught up with this BFH.

So, I have my co-washers.  And I'll stick to VO5, Suave & White Rain to rinse out Henna.  

I didn't care for the consistency of Organix.  And the shape of the bottle.  It just completely  _turned me off_ all the way around for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to find me an ulta. i think the closest one may be over an hour from me



Save Your Gas  

_*'specially if you're tryna' make a special trip for organix.*_


----------



## Day36

hey laaadies! 
im free now! lol. 
fab, I got my tangle teezer. i will do the real test today. 
Any of you tried Aveda? esp the be curly line? i wanna try it but idk if it's worth so much money!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> hey laaadies!
> im free now! lol.
> fab, I got my tangle teezer. i will do the real test today.
> *Any of you tried Aveda? esp the be curly line? i wanna try it but idk if it's worth so much money!*



Hey Day!

Yeah, Che & mk uses this


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Day!
> 
> Yeah, Che & mk uses this



thnx mama T. I'll wait until they answer. How have you been?


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i need to find me an ulta. i think the closest one may be over an hour from me



there is one in annapolis and one in downtown silver spring which is 3 minutes away from me!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has Anyone Tried or Looked into Alaffia Products?  The Shea Enriching Hair Lotion & other products?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Save Your Gas
> 
> _*'specially if you're tryna' make a special trip for organix.*_


heck no it aint just for organix i plan on trying another conditioner but im sure itll suck lmao. i just wanna go to an ulta since everyone talks about it and ive never been.


----------



## chebaby

Day, i like the be curly curl enhancer. i can do without the conditioner because the DRT and dry rememdy are much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anyone Tried or Looked into Alaffia Products?  The Shea Enriching Hair Lotion & other products?



Alaffia Sustainable Skin Care - Alaffia.com


----------



## chebaby

T, the coconut and shea butter lotion sounds so good. i think ive seen those in whole foods but never looked twice at them.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anyone Tried or Looked into Alaffia Products? The Shea Enriching Hair Lotion & other products?


 
For me.. a HAM..
I got the whole line.. the poo, con, lotion, leave in... 
Pass... I took them right back to Whole Foods.. (thank God they ain't funny about that)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *For me.. a HAM..
> I got the whole line.. the poo, con, lotion, leave in...
> Pass... I took them right back to Whole Foods.. (thank God they ain't funny about that)*...



Oooo Thanks Girl!

................

The Spirit Has Spoken


----------



## chebaby

thanx Fab, i guess i wont be trying the allafia. not that i was that interested in the first place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> For me.. a HAM..
> I got the whole line.. the poo, con, lotion, leave in...
> Pass... I took them right back to Whole Foods.. (thank God they ain't funny about that)...



Ya'll Junkies Roll Hard.

Rachet _*as Charz would say*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx Fab, *i guess i wont be trying the allafia. not that i was that interested in the first place.*



Girl...I was just in that QB Thread and someone posted it was betta' than Qhemet

............

...............erplexed


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> thanx Fab, i guess i wont be trying the allafia. not that i was that interested in the first place.


 
Y'all remember when I was asking about this a few months ago... yeah...and it doesn't smell good AT ALL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Y'all remember when I was asking about this a few months ago... yeah...*and it doesn't smell good AT ALL.*



Okay....Gangsta' Rachet.

Them po' people tryna' make a living.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll That Deja's Hair Milk has my littl' hurr sooo dry.

May hafta' put something else on.....


----------



## chebaby

not that im a huge fan of qhemet, i doubt allafia is better lmao. and i aint using it if it stinks. i think they are the same people that make the other line, whats it called? something beautiful. is it beautiful hair??? anyway i have a few of those products and while i wouldnt say they stink they do have an odd smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *not that im a huge fan of qhemet*, i doubt allafia is better lmao. and i aint using it if it stinks. i think they are the same people that make the other line, whats it called? something beautiful. is it beautiful hair??? anyway i have a few of those products and while i wouldnt say they stink they do have an odd smell.



Ooooo I Love QB!  While I do 'love it' for me, it's just like Darcy's & Komaza.  I hafta' think about it. 

And that's bad, because they're ALL Great Lines.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll That Deja's Hair Milk has my littl' hurr sooo dry.
> 
> May hafta' put something else on.....


 
I told you!! Why are you still using it.. send it to one of your disciples.


----------



## SimJam

MY BFH CAME TODAY !!!!!!!!

its a Christmas Miracle 

LOL

eta

isnt it awesome her stuff fits neatly into the mailing boxes


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Gangsta' Rachet.
> 
> Them po' people tryna' make a living.....


 
I just hope they don't think they're gonna make a facebook post about me because I didn't like their products.. next time somebody does that.. I'm suing them for slander... 

Hi Claudie!


----------



## chebaby

did she just wave at claudie yall???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I told you!! Why are you still using it..* send it to one of your disciples.



No, I only had a Corner of a 2 ounce "Sample" I was tryna' get rid of.  That's been holding on for Dear-Life

It's done now tho'.  Man that stuff is drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I just hope they don't think they're gonna make a facebook post about me *because I didn't like their products.*. next time somebody does that.. I'm suing them for slander...
> 
> Hi Claudie!



.......................

Lawd....

And I just said that Girl's Oil smells like Dill Pickle Juice

........


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> No, I only had a Corner of a 2 ounce "Sample" I was tryna' get rid of. That's been holding on for Dear-Life
> 
> It's done now tho'. Man that stuff is drying.


 
Some people say this is better than KBB... I don't know what kinda hair they have because I had a dry frizzy mess with that stuff... I didn't even want to give mine to nobody and be the cause for they setback...  What is in it?!


----------



## mkd

Fab, noooooo you are soo silly.  Hey Claudie!! LMAO!!!

Day, I really like be curly curl enhancer too. I think I am about to revisit it actually. 

I didn't get my BFH!  I am disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Some people say this is better than KBB*... I don't know what kinda hair they have because I had a dry frizzy mess with that stuff... I didn't even want to give mine to nobody and be the cause for they setback...  What is in it?!



No Way

Don't nothing eva' take me that long to use up.  I can blow through some products.

That one, for me, was an Epic Fail.  I am so Thankful that I didn't have 2-3 bottles of that mess

And then....selling it for little or nothing just to get rid of it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> did she just wave at claudie yall???


 
WHAT?! 
Somebody can go runteldat.... I'll wait.. I'm tryna quit anyway!!! 

OT: Those Daily Frozen drinks are DELISH.. will be back at the Walmart picking up more.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Fab, noooooo you are soo silly. Hey Claudie!! LMAO!!!
> 
> Day, I really like be curly curl enhancer too. I think I am about to revisit it actually.
> 
> I didn't get my BFH! I am disappointed.


 
Hey girl!!! Are the babies all excited??? Oh wow I remember this time about 25 years ago.. I'd be like okay mommy I'm going to sleep now.. she'd be like it's 6:30... lmao... 
Xmas is so fun for kids.. when you get older.. it's just like blah... especially when you gift yourself daily like I do... lmao... 

Blame it on the daily's... I'm cutting up..


----------



## chebaby

only thing i like from bee mine is the luscious and the curly butter. i have the hair and scalp moisturizer but never really use it and prolly wont.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> WHAT?!
> Somebody can go runteldat.... I'll wait.. I'm tryna quit anyway!!!
> 
> OT: Those Daily Frozen drinks are DELISH.. will be back at the Walmart picking up more.


you can runteldat HOMEBOY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *... especially when you gift yourself daily like I do... lmao... Blame it on the daily's... I'm cutting up..*



Ya'll.....

We need to do an Intervention Knee DEEP off up into the Spirit World for this One.

She Got it Bad!

Did Ya'll Read that????

"she gifts herself daily"

Now, if that Ain't Da' Spurrit...I don't know what Is.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> *I didn't get my BFH! I am disappointed*.


 
Aww MK.. it's not her fault.. she had a distributor order to prepare and ship out.. (I DARE T!!!)
I hope you get it at least Monday!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll.....
> 
> We need to do an Intervention Knee DEEP off up into the Spirit World for this One.
> 
> She Got it Bad!
> 
> Did Ya'll Read that????
> 
> "she gifts herself daily"
> 
> *Now, if that Ain't Da' Spurrit*...I don't know what Is.


 
Takes one to know one!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Aww MK.. *it's not her fault.. she had a distributor order to prepare and ship out.. (I DARE T!!!)
> *I hope you get it at least Monday!!!



Gone Spirit.  Leave Me Alone

Ya'll don't listen to her

Tryna' get back up in my Fangers tonight and have me ordering something

At least I ain't got Fattyfatfat camping out in front of the Oyin Store at 6 a.m.


----------



## SimJam

*fabulosity* said:


> Aww MK.. it's not her fault.. she had a distributor order to prepare and ship out.. (I DARE T!!!)
> I hope you get it at least Monday!!!


 
LOL

Im shocked that IdareT's shocked about the size of her order... I mean it must take an inordinately large order to shock da spirit


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, about to rinse this dc out in a few, not up to anything much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> LOL
> 
> Im shocked that IdareT's shocked about the size of her order... *I mean it must take an inordinately large order to shock da spirit*



Chile....I almost passed clean out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey ladies, about to rinse this dc out in a few, not up to anything much.*



Girl.....I thought you were nappin' & having visions of Sugar Plum Fairies Dancing Round in your Head

Imbout to make me some Coffee  I'm cold.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I thought you were nappin' & having visions of Sugar Plum Fairies Dancing Round in your Head
> 
> Imbout to make me some Coffee  I'm cold.


Naw just chillin, im trying to stay up until later on.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gone Spirit. Leave Me Alone
> 
> Ya'll don't listen to her
> 
> Tryna' get back up in my Fangers tonight and have me ordering something
> 
> At least I ain't got Fattyfatfat camping out in front of the Oyin Store at 6 a.m.


 
WOWWWWWW... you know you done taken a big leap with this one!!!!
FFF offered and VOLUNTEERED to help her fellow sisterPJ's..
You just wait until it's anything in Ohio that we want... you'll be notified!



SimJam said:


> LOL
> 
> Im shocked that IdareT's shocked about the size of her order... I mean it must take an inordinately large order to shock da spirit


 
SJ... thank you... please let her know about her Spirit... that done shut down operations at the whole BFH site.

Don't forget to post your reviews once you get in em...


----------



## SimJam

Im loving that BHF is keeping overheads down ... not even an invoice in da box LOL, but I cant wait to try them


Oh and how exactly does this challenge work now .... 'cause the spirits been running wild in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Oh and how exactly does this challenge work now .... 'cause the spirits been running wild in here*



Gone & Sit Down Now Sim.....

You doing too much

.....................


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gone & Sit Down Now Sim.....
> 
> You doing too much
> 
> .....................


 
I just asked an innocent qwestion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *I just asked an innocent qwestion*



The Rules are Posted at the Beginning of Each Cycle.......


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey girl!!! Are the babies all excited??? Oh wow I remember this time about 25 years ago.. I'd be like okay mommy I'm going to sleep now.. she'd be like it's 6:30... lmao...
> Xmas is so fun for kids.. when you get older.. it's just like blah... especially when you gift yourself daily like I do... lmao...
> 
> Blame it on the daily's... I'm cutting up..


Yes, they are uber excited.  It makes Christmas fun all over again!!! 

I am letting the stay up a little later but I am about to put them to bed and throw this aphogee 2 step in my head.


----------



## natura87

I am about to finish these braids. I procrastinate like a bandit when I dont have to go into work. My brother is visiting from Boston and took my niece to see Lights on the Lake so  she is out of my hair and I can actually get them done tonight. I dont think I will use anything up tonight.


----------



## chebaby

thinking about doing a bentonite treatment this weekend before my ayurvedic mix. i like the way bentonite makes my hair feel.


----------



## La Colocha

Dang i went all the way back to the beginning, we have been doing this since july 09.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thinking about doing a bentonite treatment this weekend before my ayurvedic mix. i like the way bentonite makes my hair feel.*



When are you trying that ButtersnBars DC'er?  I should try that Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Dang i went all the way back to the beginning, we have been doing this since july 09.*



Hmp.

I'd like to think I've made _some_ progress.........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I'd like to think I've made _some_ progress.........



There is a lot of reading to do, so well just say yes.


----------



## SimJam

La Colocha said:


> Dang i went all the way back to the beginning, we have been doing this since july 09.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I'd like to think I've made _some_ progress.........


 
I think this challenge is awesome .....once u get da spirit chaser .... yet to be discovered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW.....Ain't nobody mentioned da' doo-doo tonight.   

The Mighty-Mighty King-Doo:notworthy

That's a Record.


----------



## Day36

Thanks Che and MKD.
Ladies who use rhassoul and bentonite clays...care to share your recipes with me? pllllllz!
oh and La, I meant to tell you to pm me if you want me to look for suave for you.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW.....Ain't nobody mentioned da' doo-doo tonight.
> 
> The Mighty-Mighty King-Doo:notworthy
> 
> That's a Record.



I ain't finished my hair yet.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Dang i went all the way back to the beginning, we have been doing this since july 09.


I've gotten worst because we were u1b1 but that rarely discuss it more b1b1


----------



## Day36

Im gonna do my hair tonight. Use up the last of my dc mix. And, I think HV amla shampoo.


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> Thanks Che and MKD.
> Ladies who use rhassoul and bentonite clays...care to share your recipes with me? pllllllz!
> oh and La, I meant to tell you to pm me if you want me to look for suave for you.



Thanks day, i think im good for a year or two. They ain't get me with the ingredient change, i was on that.

Oh and for anyone who uses herbal essence they changed that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I've gotten worst *because we were u1b1 but that rarely discuss it more b1b1*



Okay....Go to Bed Ltown.......

............


----------



## Day36

La Colocha said:


> Thanks day, i think im good for a year or two. They ain't get me with the ingredient change, i was on that.
> 
> Oh and for anyone who uses herbal essence they changed that too.



whaaaat?! which he? alladem?! i was juuuust thinking of going back to them for cw when it gets warm. darn.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I've gotten worst because we were u1b1 but that rarely discuss it more b1b1



 Yeah, i will be in charz no buy next year, at least the first leg. That will keep me on track.


----------



## chebaby

day i only add water to my bentonite clay.

T, you know i done forgot all about that damn buttersnbars. and you know i never put it in the fridge i play too much. since you brought it up i guess i will use it tonight. if i dont more than likely it will grow and eat my other conditioners.

i found a jar of ojon restorative treatment. i just keep finding random things.


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> whaaaat?! which he? alladem?! i was juuuust thinking of going back to them for cw when it gets warm. darn.



herbal essence has changed their ingredients - CurlTalk

The ladies over at nc know their stuff and stay on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yeah, i will be in charz no buy next year, at least the first leg. That will keep me on track.*



Yeah....We Gone Be on Track too!

_*gone to see if grab bags are sold-out yet*_


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> day i only add water to my bentonite clay.
> 
> T, you know i done forgot all about that damn buttersnbars. and you know i never put it in the fridge i play too much. since you brought it up i guess i will use it tonight. if i dont more than likely *it will grow and eat my other conditioners.*
> 
> i found a jar of ojon restorative treatment. i just keep finding random things.



What?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....We Gone Be on Track too!
> 
> _*gone to see if grab bags are sold-out yet*_



Their not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> day i only add water to my bentonite clay.
> 
> *T, you know i done forgot all about that damn buttersnbars. and you know i never put it in the fridge* i play too much. since you brought it up i guess i will use it tonight. *if i dont more than likely it will grow and eat my other conditioners.*
> 
> i found a jar of ojon restorative treatment. i just keep finding random things.



Girl....That Thang done escaped and Running through DC

Imma try it out Sunday.  I sent Brownie one.  Wonder when she gone try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Their not.



I just came back from there.

Didn't do it.erplexed


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> day i only add water to my bentonite clay.
> 
> T, you know i done forgot all about that damn buttersnbars. and you know i never put it in the fridge i play too much. since you brought it up i guess i will use it tonight. if i dont *more than likely it will grow and eat my other conditioners.*
> 
> i found a jar of ojon restorative treatment. i just keep finding random things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Redecouvert:blowkiss:

Give Us the Scoop!:dollar:

What's Up Girlie?

Give Us the Big Haulin' Update!  

You know how You Do It.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Millcreek Keratin conditioner. Only 1 Millcreek left--Biotin. Whew I had like 10 bottles of Millcreek conditioners and finally worked my way through them. I will not be repurchasing the Millcreeks. I also finished a Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse. I have like 4-5 back ups for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Millcreek Keratin conditioner. Only 1 Millcreek left--Biotin. *Whew I had like 10 bottles of Millcreek conditioners and finally worked my way through them.* I will not be repurchasing the Millcreeks. I also finished a Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse. I have like 4-5 back ups for that.



.....................


_*ik...i can't talk*_


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies!
It's been ages!!
Happy holidays!! just wanted to say hello 
still hoarding products, thinking about locking and everything in between.
@IDareT's hair: I received 2 honey dew today...yay just in time for Xmas....the 16 oz...best product of 2010 imho

@Day36: I love mixing my rhassoul w/ a herbal infusion and 2 tsp of argan oil.For the infusion, I usually use lavender and sometimes if I feel like playing, I do a herbal infusion of lavender, rosemary, sage and horsetail. I do it just like a tea.heat some water, when it is almost boiling, I add herbs and let it steep for 5-6 minutes
if I am too lazy, I just use Christine Gant hair teas..
3 years ago, I was BIG on herbal infusions. I've also mixed the rhassoul w/ marshmallow and burdock root...very very very good stuff!!

 Happy mixing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> *Hello ladies!
> It's been ages!!*
> *Happy holidays!! just wanted to say hello
> still hoarding products,* thinking about locking and everything in between.
> *@IDareT's hair: I received 2 honey dew today...yay just in time for Xmas....the 16 oz...best product of 2010 imho
> *
> @Day36: I love mixing my rhassoul w/ a herbal infusion and 2 tsp of argan oil.For the infusion, I usually use lavender and sometimes if I feel like playing, I do a herbal infusion of lavender, rosemary, sage and horsetail. I do it just like a tea.heat some water, when it is almost boiling, I add herbs and let it steep for 5-6 minutes
> if I am too lazy, I just use Christine Gant hair teas..
> 3 years ago, I was BIG on herbal infusions. I've also mixed the rhassoul w/ marshmallow and burdock root...very very very good stuff!!
> 
> Happy mixing



Hey Red.......

You know You One of Our Favorite Posters in this Thread.

Glad to see you're still Hoardin' & Haulin'

WOW!  Red Gave Doo-Doo Best Product in 2010 too!:notworthy

Ya'll............What's In That Stuff?????  For Real Tho'erplexed


----------



## mkd

Hiya Red!!


----------



## Day36

thanks guys! 
is it possible to save your mixture if you dont use it all? rhassoul is for cleansing too? can you use any of them as strengthening?


----------



## Ltown

Hi Red and Day!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....We Gone Be on Track too!
> 
> _**gone to see if grab bags are sold-out yet**_



T....


----------



## redecouvert

I missed you guys too!!
@Day36: yes...some people freeze what they haven't used. They even add honey for an extra boost of moisture...
I also saw your other question about Aveda. I used to be a huuuuge Aveda fan then I discovered other lines and kinda forgot about Aveda. Plus they discontinued most of my favorite products.
I've tried the be curly and it is really nice!! It has quinoa so if your hair is protein sensitive, you can swing by Aveda and ask for a sample. They should say yes.
I also love the Brilliant conditioner and the universal creme. The humectant pomade was okay....didn't like it...

Talking about Aveda, I was there on Monday to haul a few chakra perfumes.

@IDareT's hair: my recent haul ...hmm..let's see I believe Black Friday doesn't count right...lol I kinda went crazy especially with qhemet moringa tree tree ghee. I am so sad..yesterday t committed suicide. I was applying it to my hair then the unthinkable: it tilted and EVERYTHING Spilled! I screamed!!

so let's say my recent haul in Boston was at Lush Cosmetics (bath and body), then Aveda (perfume), Chagrin Valley (her winter soap), KBB conditioners, part 2 of oyin ,more honeydew, what else....*thinking hard*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> T....



Girl....they still out there 4 Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> I also love the Brilliant conditioner and the *universal creme.* The humectant pomade was okay....didn't like it...
> 
> Talking about Aveda, I was there on Monday to haul a few chakra perfumes.
> 
> *@IDareT's hair: my recent haul ...hmm..let's see I believe Black Friday doesn't count right...lol I kinda went crazy especially with qhemet moringa tree tree ghee. I am so sad..yesterday t committed suicide. I was applying it to my hair then the unthinkable: it tilted and EVERYTHING Spilled! I screamed!!
> 
> so let's say my recent haul in Boston was at Lush Cosmetics (bath and body), then Aveda (perfume), Chagrin Valley (her winter soap), KBB conditioners, part 2 of oyin ,more honeydew, what else....*thinking hard**



I Love the Universal Creme Too.  I have that. *And I blame Che for getting me hooked on that one*

That's why You Our Girl Red!:luv2:  

You Haul Hard!


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Haul Hard!




have you watched one of those silly MTV making the band diddy shows?
Go hard or go home!! that's my motto!! 
My mom was a PJ...I just took it to another level
I also don't feel bad because my sisters and friend benefit from it. I just sent 2 full packages to my little sister filled w/ lots of goodies...and my product closet is still full


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LaColocha:  Your Movie is on _"A Christmas Story"_ And it's on for 24 hours on TBS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> have you watched one of those silly MTV making the band diddy shows?
> Go hard or go home!! that's my motto!!
> *My mom was a PJ...I just took it to another level*
> I also don't feel bad because my sisters and friend benefit from it. I just sent 2 full packages to my little sister filled w/ lots of goodies...and my product closet is still full



It is usually an inherited trait!

Girl...I feel you. 

That's how I do it too!  Go Hard OR Go Home!

Did you get any Darcy's ?  I wanted that Winter Spice Oil (but didn't get it)


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did you get any Darcy's ?  I wanted that Winter Spice Oil (but didn't get it)


yes ma'am
I got the frankincense oil, peppermint oil, the free product she was giving away, the palm kernel oil, what else? coconut pomade, coconut *cupuacu pomade, deep conditioner...everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> yes ma'am
> *I got the frankincense oil, peppermint oil, the free product she was giving away, the palm kernel oil, what else? coconut pomade, coconut *cupuacu pomade, deep conditioner...everything*



LAWD.......................


----------



## redecouvert

maybe I should sign up for no buy challenge..but then I forget that I am in challenges.. Ithink when I am in the deep conditioner challenge as well as the bootcamp 2010 or 2009??? who knows....
no Christmas gift for me


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> LaColocha:  Your Movie is on _"A Christmas Story"_ And it's on for 24 hours on TBS



Dd and dh are watching it, i still have to do my hair.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....they still out there 4 Sale



You just cant say no to a good sale...


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> You just cant say no to a good sale...



What. you want one too?


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> What. you want one too?



Want?
Need.


----------



## La Colocha

Well i guess i can finish my hair, lmao. I need to stop procrastinating. Going to braid with fleurtzy hair butter and the dew.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally finished my hair, i love the hair oil in my dc. Will be buying it again.


----------



## chebaby

im sitting here with this buttersnbars conditioning clay on. its hard to spread thats for sure. cant wait to  rinse it out.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im sitting here with this buttersnbars conditioning clay on. its hard to spread thats for sure. cant wait to  rinse it out.



I tried clay 1 time and i had an allergic reaction, never again.


----------



## chebaby

i dont like the clay. took me forever to rinse and then had to shampoo. i threw the rest away. i wont say its bad but its not for me.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i dont like the clay. took me forever to rinse and then had to shampoo. i threw the rest away. i wont say its bad but its not for me.



Did you mix it with other stuff to make it easier to rinse?


----------



## chebaby

no i didnt mix it. i saw your review but i wanted to use it alone first. the only conditioner i would mix with it would be honey hemp.


----------



## EllePixie

Aw, well that stinks you had to throw it away. I mixed it with Tresemme Naturals, honey, AV juice, and hemp seed oil.


----------



## chebaby

i might dig it out lmao. depends on how i feel. this stuff was worse than henna when it came to rinsing.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i might dig it out lmao. depends on how i feel. this stuff was worse than henna when it came to rinsing.



LOL yea it is very hard to rinse out, especially at the roots...I love how soft it makes my hair tho...I may just buy some rhassoul clay in bulk rather than order it again.

OH! Yes DEF dig it out! You can use it on your face too! It really clears your pores - I love it for that too.


----------



## chebaby

my hair is too soft now. i had a towel on my head for 30 minutes and my hair is stll wet. im not waiting until sunday, later today i will do my protein. im back to feeling like my hair is getting on my nerves.


----------



## chebaby

ok changed my mind lol. its one of those nights. just looked at my hair and its big and bushy like i like it and seems to be drying faster now lol.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! Merry Christmas!


----------



## SimJam




----------



## Shay72

Merry Christmas!


----------



## JerriBlank

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays everyone!!! I hope you guys got all that you wanted!


----------



## Priss Pot

Merry Christmas, ladies!

Unfortunately, I won't be able to spend Christmas Day with my family cause I had to work last night and will be working tonight also.  But thankfully, I get Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday off so I can drive home to Memphis tomorrow to see my family, YAY!  This is my first Christmas alone , but I'll be alright.

I just washed my hair again, and now I'm sitting under the heating cap DC-ing with Jessicurl Too Shea.  Gonna do a twist-out for the week.  Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies and merry christmas, dd looked at her toys this morning and said thanks mom and dad i will play with them later, well ok lmao. Christmas isn't what it used to be when we were younger but times do change. Just relaxing today and my dad is coming over later.


----------



## mkd

Merry Christmas!


----------



## redecouvert

Happy holidays everyone. I don't celebrate Christmas but just wanted to wish you a happy holiday filled w/ much joy, happiness, laughter, good health!!!...and  also products..lol


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!

I pray you all have a blessed day with family and friends.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I washed my hair last night with BFH Cotton Cleansing Condish.  It doesn't lather a lot but it was able to get all the junk out of my hair from bunning.  My hair definitely felt clean and soft after.  It has a nice sweet smell.

I cowashed with the Winter pluberry Condish.  I don't know how I really feel about this one yet.  It didn't smell like anything to me.  I didn't comb it thru since I was wearing a WnG so I don't know about the slip.  My hair was soft but nothing special so far.  Will use it again today.

Is the Plueberry protein or moisture?
If its protein it may be why i wasn't wowed because I've been using a lot of protein lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> You just cant say no to a good sale...



Girl...Yes I can cause that was not really that good after I added in Shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merry Christmas Ladies......Looks Like I'm the one of the last one's checking in on everyone.  

Hope your day is Blessed.

Looking forward to a Blessed & Prosperous 2011.

This is my last full day to listen to Christmas Music on the Radio (Continuous Loop).  I may hafta' pull out my CDs later.....


----------



## Priss Pot

Planned on doing a twist-out but ended up doing a braid-out.  I like how braid-outs get my roots more flat.  The only thing I used to braid was my shea butter + aloe gel mixture on damp hair.  Got to use my Mason Pearson combs for the 2nd time, and I really do like them.  They don't snag my hair at all.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
merry christmas
i slathered my hair in vatika frosting and then co washed and detnalged with repair me. i used a lot of protein this week. i didnt use a leave in and my hair is soft. i need another bottle of repair me. my hair is super frizzy but what can ya do?
the buttersnbars conditioner really had my hair looking good last night. the curls and waves were elongated and fluffy. i slept without a cap and today my hair looked a mess.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all…..I add Happy New Year ‘cause I may not be back on ‘til then (or only on sporadically). I think my desk top has a virus and my tablet, too. So, I have to wait for DH to de-bug them. And I have limited use of his laptop since he’s on it all the time….LOL.

Last night I shampooed and DC’d, then put my hair in twists. The only things I used up was Afroveda’s Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating hair crème and Hairveda’s pH 24/7 Balancing Rinse. I twisted with Miss Jessie’s Stretch Silkening crème and KBB hair butter (have a couple more uses).

Oh, I did a pre-poo with my coffee oil, carrot seed oil and jojoba oil under the steamer for 20 minutes.

Today, I removed twists and applied Christine Gant’s Mixed greens and massaged for about 5 minutes.

Mini reviews:
I used Oyin’s grand poo bar to shampoo. Did not wash very well (won’t re-purchase). Hair still felt coated, so I used Hydratherma Naturals Amino Clarifying shampoo. This cleaned my hair very well and left it clean-feeling without that stripped feeling.

Miss Jessies Stretch Silkening Crème – I love it. My twists are defined and my hair is slightly stretched and stays that way the whole day. Of course, this is Winter with very low humidity. Don’t know if it will hold up under 99% humidity here in Florida in the Spring and Summer months.


I didn’t check the mail yesterday to see if my BFH was delivered. So jelly of all who’ve received their goodies and tried them out.

Got shipping notices for camdengrey.com and brambleberry.com. 



Charz: Hope each day you're feeling better.


----------



## Ltown

I wash hair yesterday overnight dry. So looking for my crochet hooks I forgot I had shea moisture curly milk. I sprayed my hair with Tja mist and apply the curly milk let it dry and I love the curls. I may revisit this again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thought about doing my hair today, but will get up early tomorrow (Lord willing).  I just rubbed on ButtersnBars Grow my Hair.  Very tingly & pepperminty.  I like it.  I should order another jar while the 15% is still on.  

Using this for my _Personal Mini-Growth Aides Challenge_.  I also have some Nature's Blessing I need to pull out too (thanks again mk).

May use up BFH Ginger/Orange Cleansing Cream tomorrow.  It really cleanses and does a little more to remove product than just simple co-washing.  And of course more moisturizing than clarifying.  

I would still like to use up that corner of Ori O, but have found it's not necessary to Co-Wash or use another conditioner after using the Cleanser.  I go straight to Reconstructing & Deep Conditioning _Steaming_ from there.


----------



## SimJam

still luvvin the doo plops, especially under the burnt sugar pomade or BRBC just awesome.

and the smellllll, like warm vanilla cake with maple syrup.
also no need to re-moisturize hair since I washed on wednesday. 

Im gonna try out the Darcys avocado and olive (i think) twisting creme  tonight when I twist to reresh mt twistout for my uncles 75th birthday party tomorrow 

now we're getting ready to go to west palm beach to my sis's inlaws for chirtsmas dinner. wearing my day 2 twistout with a headband


----------



## chebaby

im trying to post a pic of my wash and go today but i cant figure out how.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i guess everyone pooped out on me, dad went home and dh is sleep. Dd is playing so i said ill come on here.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Happy holidays ladies!

My hair feels heavenly today! I woke up early yesterday morning and washed my hair with a CV marshmallow & babbasu bar, oil rinsed with a mix of oils, detangled with Yes to Tomatoes, steamed with HV Sitrinillah, spritzed my hair with my TW/DM mix & baggy'd with OHHB. I used a little KBB cream around my nape and edges just to get rid of it. So yesterday I used up the Yes to Tomatoes, peanut oil, Donna Marie Moisture Mist and a jar of KBB Cream. I am so proud! I will be repurchasing the Yes to Tomatoes once I use a good amount of the remaining 53 conditioners that I have lol. I also have 2 more jars of KBB cream remaining but I really like it thus far.

Now Im focusing on using up Sitrinillah, Amla Cream Rinse, Vatika Frosting, Moist 24/7, and Taliah Wajiid PMB.

I got Christmas money! Yaay! Its not a violation of no-buy if it didnt come from my bank account lol. So Im going to Sephora and Sallys tomoro! Gonna get the Carol's Daughter Hair milk curl definer, some Sephora elastics courtesy of Charz, a face complexion brush and a tangle teezer! Super excited!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Pompous Blue said:


> Mini reviews:
> 
> Miss Jessies Stretch Silkening Crème – I love it. My twists are defined and my hair is slightly stretched and stays that way the whole day. Of course, this is Winter with very low humidity. Don’t know if it will hold up under 99% humidity here in Florida in the Spring and Summer months.


 
Thank u sooooo much for this review! This is the only MJ item that I dont have and have been really itching to get. I don't see a lot of reviews on it though! I will definitely be buying it soon!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Millcreek Keratin conditioner. Only 1 Millcreek left--Biotin. Whew I had like 10 bottles of Millcreek conditioners and finally worked my way through them. I will not be repurchasing the Millcreeks. *I also finished a Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse. I have like 4-5 back ups for that*.


 
Do you use ur Jasmine's as a leave in or rinse out?


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Do you use ur Jasmine's as a leave in or rinse out?


 
Rinse out, use it as a cowash.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anyone Tried or Looked into Alaffia Products? The Shea Enriching Hair Lotion & other products?


 
can yall tell im finally catching up on this thread

I recently used up the Alaffia Beautiful Curls Shea Deep Conditioner. It was the thickest DC ever, like 1% water lol..I didnt like it alone but it was pretty good when i mixed it with vatika frosting. I wouldnt repurchase. I have a sample of the curl cream from whole foods but i heard u have to use it with their leave-n to appreciate the results so I haven't used it either!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.  I done watched a Christmas Story at least 10 times since last night....... I even have it on DVD *thanks to LaColocha*

Went through the Stash in my Master.  Don't think Imma do a Large Sale (too much work).  

If anything, I will offer the Liters to my WL buyer and that's about it.

I'll just keep working through my Stash and hopefully after 12-31 not Add to it.

Brownie & I are still _'suppose'_ to do our mini No-Buy for January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> c*an yall tell im finally catching up on this thread
> 
> I recently used up the Alaffia Beautiful Curls Shea Deep Conditioner. It was the thickest DC ever, like 1% water lol..I didnt like it alone but it was pretty good when i mixed it with vatika frosting. I wouldnt repurchase. I have a sample of the curl cream from whole foods but i heard u have to use it with their leave-n to appreciate the results so I haven't used it either!*




Hey Beauty!  Missed You Girl.

Nah....I became totally _dis-interested _after Fab gave her review  She's Brutal


----------



## chebaby

ok i cant figure this out. oh well lol. im about to go eat. talk to yall later.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls.  I done watched a Christmas Story at least 10 times since last night....... I even have it on DVD *thanks to LaColocha*
> 
> Went through the Stash in my Master.  Don't think Imma do a Large Sale (too much work).
> 
> If anything, I will offer the Liters to my WL buyer and that's about it.
> 
> I'll just keep working through my Stash and hopefully after 12-31 not Add to it.
> 
> Brownie & I are still _'suppose'_ to do our mini No-Buy for January.



Yes girl, the christmas story is a classic. I have never went a year without seeing it.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> Miss Jessies Stretch Silkening Crème – I love it. My twists are defined and my hair is slightly stretched and stays that way the whole day. Of course, this is Winter with very low humidity.


 
Che has send me some silkening creme it is very softening, must be the silk My hair love silk


----------



## Pompous Blue

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank u sooooo much for this review! This is the only MJ item that I dont have and have been really itching to get. I don't see a lot of reviews on it though! I will definitely be buying it soon!


I was getting low on AV's PUR Whipped jelly and Hairveda's Whipped jelly so I decided to try it during the B1G1 sale. Glad I did. I got the 8 oz. size and since a little goes a long way, I know 16 oz. will last me a whole year. 

Yeah, give it a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If anybody finds out how to get the Lids off BFH lemme know.erplexed

I like to get ALL my Product Out and those are some Weird Bottles.  I may hafta' pry the tops off or cut them. 

Looking forward to doing my Hair in the a.m.  Will do a HOT with CD Lisa's Hair Exlir *wanna use this up*  

Cleanse, Reconstruct, Steam, Leave-In, Dry, Moisturize & Seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I was getting low on AV's PUR Whipped jelly and Hairveda's Whipped jelly so I decided to try it during the B1G1 sale. Glad I did. I got the 8 oz. size and since a little goes a long way, I know 16 oz. will last me a whole year.
> 
> Yeah, give it a try.



Blue keep me posted on the Argan Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> the organix all depends on the one you try... my hair hates the shea butter one.. and the coconut milk one.. but loves acai avocado, grapefruit mango butter, and passionfruit and guava.


 
those were the only 2 i tried...the coconut milk and shea butter and they were horrible! I had the shampoos and conditioners...gave em away and never took a second look at organix! i try to limit my local purchases, it keeps my pj'ism within my control lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> those were the only 2 i tried...the coconut milk and shea butter and they were horrible! I had the shampoos and conditioners...gave em away and never took a second look at organix! i try to limit my local purchases, it keeps my pj'ism within my control lol.



Girl......I'm with you.  I did not care for Organix at all. 

I had the Pomegranate _something or other_ .........Glad I didn't purchase it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Pompous Blue said:


> I was getting low on AV's PUR Whipped jelly and Hairveda's Whipped jelly so I decided to try it during the B1G1 sale. Glad I did. I got the 8 oz. size and since a little goes a long way, I know 16 oz. will last me a whole year.
> 
> Yeah, give it a try.


 
I hate Im missing the B1G1 sale this year...I will try the 16 oz when MJ's does the free shipping thing again...Im really trying to buy very few items until February. I will probably only get my hair sewn in twice in 2011...in Jan or Feb and for my bday in July...when my hair is sewn in Im not on here as much and I think twice about my product purchases because I know that I cant use the stuff right away!

My mom said that our mailman said something to her about me having so many packages delivered here  she told him she would talk to me about it  Im not really offended bcuz Ive known him forever and he jokes a lot!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Blue keep me posted on the Argan Oil


Scheduled delivery is 12-28-2010.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I hate Im missing the B1G1 sale this year...I will try the 16 oz when MJ's does the free shipping thing again...Im really trying to buy very few items until February. I will probably only get my hair sewn in twice in 2011...in Jan or Feb and for my bday in July...when my hair is sewn in Im not on here as much and I think twice about my product purchases because I know that I cant use the stuff right away!
> 
> My mom said that our mailman said something to her about me having so many packages delivered here  she told him she would talk to me about it  Im not really offended bcuz Ive known him forever and he jokes a lot!


 
MJ sales is good until 31 Dec.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok i cant figure this out. oh well lol*. im about to go eat. talk to yall later.



Che your Hair Looks Really Cute. 

It looks really red too.

Nice Pic!


----------



## chebaby

im so bored. house full of people and im in my room in my bed. my hair just turned into a big ball ontop my head but its still soft. i might do twists tomorrow cause im bored with wash and go puff. i will use kbb milk and kbb butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see the No-Buy Challenge is Picking Up. 

It will prolly Blow-Up 01-01.

Good Luck to You Guys.  I know ya'll can do it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see the No-Buy Challenge is Picking Up.
> 
> It will prolly Blow-Up 01-01.
> 
> Good Luck to You Guys.  I know ya'll can do it.



I know im gone do it. I will be skrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know im gone do it. I will be skrong*.



Hmp.

I Shole Need to.

We Gone do this littl' thang in January....so I'll see how it goes


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Happy Holidays to everyone!! 

I'm all late. I've been watching basketball all day, and eating.


----------



## chebaby

i know i aint doing no no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know i aint doing no no buy.*



......................


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just joined the no-buy challenge for the 1st 3 legs...so pretty much until Black Friday...I need some reviews really quick so I can know what I need to get before the Jan 1:

Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic?
Yes to Carrots or Tomatoes shampoo?
fenugreek seed powder?

Guess thats all lol..yall have pretty much reviewed everything else I want to try!
I sure hope i can find a goody jojoba infused brush soon! maybe that doesnt count as a hair product? Does it Charz?


----------



## chebaby

ufd curly magic has the same ingredients as kccc from what i hear. i had it and liked it ok but it did leave a little crunch.


----------



## La Colocha

Im doing one leg at a time, my restock is in april anyway. There is nothing else that i want to try or haven't already tried that i wanted to. Its really to help me stay on track with no new vendors or new products. I like what i have right now and as long as the ingredients don't change i will be ok.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> ufd curly magic has the same ingredients as kccc from what i hear. i had it and liked it ok but it did leave a little crunch.


 
Che, is that you in the avatar? Nice!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies!!!!!!
Merry Christmas.. 
Recovering from the food coma... 

Now I want to buy some stuff!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies you know how i do, going to catch a few z's while its quiet and will be back on later. Merry christmas fab, i see the spirit has decended upon us, lmao.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I just joined the no-buy challenge for the 1st 3 legs...so pretty much until Black Friday...I need some reviews really quick so I can know what I need to get before the Jan 1:
> 
> Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic?
> Yes to Carrots or Tomatoes shampoo?
> fenugreek seed powder?
> 
> Guess thats all lol..yall have pretty much reviewed everything else I want to try!
> I sure hope i can find a goody jojoba infused brush soon! maybe that doesnt count as a hair product? Does it Charz?


 
I can give you some fenugreek powder that is free and won't count against your no buy.PM me your address if you want it.


----------



## chebaby

yea Ltown, thats me. thanx.

i just purchased the dark brown bundle from buttersnbars. its 200grms indigo and 100 of jamila henna.


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies!!!!!!
> Merry Christmas..
> Recovering from the food coma...
> 
> Now I want to buy some stuff!!!


 
Fab, I know you had a good Christmas and in food coma all that cooking you were doing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just e-mailed BFH to see if I could change my order.

Brownie 'convinced' me that I needed to try the Desert Castor.

She prolly thinkin' thiis PJ GOES HARD


----------



## Americka

I'm trying to pin down my staples for the no buy. And I've realized that I have "product ADHD". My attention span won't let me stay with one product long term.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I'm trying to pin down my staples for the no buy. *And I've realized that I have "product ADHD". My attention span won't let me stay with one product long term.*



...............Exactly.

That's Me. 

I done accepted that Fact a looonngg time ago.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Americka said:


> I'm trying to pin down my staples for the no buy. And I've realized that I have *"product ADHD*". My attention span won't let me stay with one product long term.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ...............Exactly.
> 
> That's Me.
> 
> I done accepted that Fact a looonngg time ago.erplexed


 
Americka that is good name for me too, and why I can't commit to no buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Americka that is good name for me too, *and why I can't commit to no buy*



You may be on to something Ltown............


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...............Exactly.
> 
> That's Me.
> 
> I done accepted that Fact a looonngg time ago.erplexed





Ltown said:


> Americka that is good name for me too, and why I can't commit to no buy


I'm glad to know it makes sense to others. I will always have products I can "fall back on", but very, very few that I use on a consistent basis. I may have to re-think the no buy because of that.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> You may be on to something Ltown............


 


Americka said:


> I'm glad to know it makes sense to others. I will always have products I can "fall back on", but very, very few that I use on a consistent basis. I may have to re-think the no buy because of that.


 
I've always said I'll buy less never no buy. I've been PJ way before LHCF just never brought large quantity. That is what I'll concentrate on buying 1, not 2+ of products.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just e-mailed BFH to see if I could change my order.
> 
> Brownie 'convinced' me that I needed to try the Desert Castor.
> 
> She prolly thinkin' thiis PJ GOES HARD


 
but I'm the spirit... ok...


----------



## *fabulosity*

I think I might have the Desert Castor... Is that a leave in or a conditioner???
B$ is it the bomb.com?? I will use it on my hair this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> but I'm the spirit... ok...



All I did was ask to change an order???? So I'm not Understanding....

One thing doesn't have anything to do with the other......

And Yes you are Spirit-Filled


----------



## rosalindb

Merry Christmas ladies

Me and my friend went to her mum's for Christmas which was lovely. I just got back a little while ago. I don't eat meat so had the fish which was delicious . Her mum cooked a huge salmon, looked like Jaws in that baking tray. There were over 20 people there and her mum must have cooked enough for 60 people though.

T - re the no buy in January. Is there anything that you really need or could you shop your stash for all your hair needs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *T - re the no buy in January. Is there anything that you really need or could you shop your stash for all your hair needs.*



Bye Rosalind


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bye Rosalind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *T - re the no buy in January. Is there anything that you really need or could you shop your stash for all your hair needs.*





rosalindb said:


>



Girl......Imma really do better after 12-31


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ms. T- when you email BFH ask her about them tops...I was in the bathroom trying to figure out how to get it off without breaking a neail.

Americka- You nailed it.  Product ADHD.  I've been that way since I started really caring for my hair 4yrs ago.  I would have at least 2-3 DCs and 2 cowash condish and a bunch of stylers.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che-You and that hair are too cute.

La-I'm planning on go leg by leg as well.  I'm trying to resist any more purchases even before 12/31.

*_Going to check out the No Buy Thread*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ms. T- when you email BFH ask her about them tops...I was in the bathroom trying to figure out how to get it off without breaking a neail.*



I've already e-mailed her.  But I will ask.  IK.  I like to get all my product out of bottles & tubes.

The bottle is very user-unfriendly. 

I have them turned upside down.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> im so bored. house full of people and im in my room in my bed.


 
You sound like me. All the family was calling when I was over my parents earlier and I'm signaling my mama like "I'm not here" . 

Anyone tried any of the following and have a review:
Darcy's Shea Butter Curl Cream
Darcy's Curl Cleansing Cream
JBCO Protein Conditioner


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've already e-mailed her. But I will ask. IK. I like to get all my product out of bottles & tubes.
> 
> The bottle is very user-unfriendly.
> 
> *I have them turned upside down*.


 
That's what I've done.  Even the thinner condish is hard to get out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *That's what I've done.  Even the thinner condish is hard to get out.*



Yeah. 

I was wondering if I would try to put water in it and swish it around.  Either way, I can't see myself wasting product.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Shay72 said:


> You sound like me. All the family was calling when I was over my parents earlier and I'm signaling my mama like "I'm not here" .
> 
> Anyone tried any of the following and have a review:
> *Darcy's Shea Butter Curl Cream*
> Darcy's Curl Cleansing Cream
> JBCO Protein Conditioner


I used the Shea Butter curl moisturizing cream twice. Got it during the BF sale. It is very thick. Could've been placed in a jar; it's that thick. For my 4Z natural hair, it was moisturizing as a leave-in. And a little is all that's needed.

Tonight I retwisted my hair by spritzing it with Darcy's herbal leave-in conditioning spritz and Njoicreations' Shealoe 2 oz Xcellent moisturizer. Used up the Shealoe; won't be a re-purchase (it's good, but I'm trying to cut down the vendors I purchase from).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I used the* Shea Butter curl moisturizing cream* twice. Got it during the BF sale. It is very thick. Could've been placed in a jar; it's that thick. For my 4Z natural hair, it was moisturizing as a leave-in. And a little is all that's needed.




I had this, but swapped it with someone  I love the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.  

So, if it's anything like that......it's very, very good.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ms. T- when you email BFH ask her about them tops...I was in the bathroom trying to figure out how to get it off without breaking a neail.
> 
> Americka- You nailed it. Product ADHD. I've been that way since I started really caring for my hair 4yrs ago. I would have at least 2-3 DCs and 2 cowash condish and a bunch of stylers.


 

Vonnie, don't feel gulity I just thought about why my PJ bump up, being newly natural trying to figure out what works or not and you have to have different product for different styles period. When we want wavy, curly, tighly curly, braid/twistout, flat twist, straight, puff etc *See there you go everyone it's about having the right product for the right style*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> Vonnie, don't feel gulity I just thought about why my PJ bump up, being newly natural trying to figure out what works or not and you have to have different product for different styles period. When we want wavy, curly, tighly curly, braid/twistout, flat twist, straight, puff etc *See there you go everyone it's about having the right product for the right style*


 
@Bolded- No doubt...I can't do certain styles with certain products.  It's like the 3 bears-1 will be to heavy...1 will be to light...then there is the 1 that is just Right.

Definitely since going natural it has bee trial and error.  My hair can't tolerate cones for long periods of time even with clarifying.  And the seasons also make for having to rotate products too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *And the seasons also make for having to rotate products too.*



I have found the same to be true. 

From being a "Lifer" at a Salon to now managing my own Hair Care. 

Everything is definitely Trial & Error and for me, it has been Mandatory to rotate products per seasons as well.

I can look back over my hair care in times past and see various errors that were done to my hair (by stylists and myself).erplexed

Knowledge is Definitely Power.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

ITA Ms. T (hey that rhymes,hehehe).  Coming to the board saved my hair during my transition. 

I didn't know what I was doing and was trying to keep a certain standard that my hair can't stand even now (heat!).  Everything I've learned here from products, to techniques, to styles has been a trial and error situation.  I've got some things down but others still need some work, esp as I expand my styling options.


----------



## Americka

Lawd, y'all are speaking some truth in here tonight. I never could imagine I could style my hair tastefully without heat. I used heat everyday, sometimes 2x a day with no heat protectant. I DC'd once a month maybe. And I had broken hairs everywhere - my clothes, my sink, and on the bathroom floor.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Americka that was me, a heat addict....The more I would get my hair relaxed ( I generally only relaxed 2-3x/yr) the more it would break off.  I realize now it was becuz she overlapped my relaxers.  However I also know part of it was because I would use heat more often then esp with the humidity of NOLA.

For some reason DCing was never a problem...


----------



## Americka

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Americka that was me, a heat addict....The more I would get my hair relaxed ( I generally only relaxed 2-3x/yr) the more it would break off.  I realize now it was becuz she overlapped my relaxers.  However I also know part of it was because I would use heat more often then esp with the humidity of NOLA.
> 
> For some reason DCing was never a problem...



This humidity is a beast! That's why I love the cooler weather - hair styling is never a problem in the late fall and winter. Once the rainy season starts, I can forget curling my hair. All this humidity should have a sista's hair to the floor.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My hair definitely grew faster when I lived in NOLA.  I remember I had cut my hair my senior year of HS then by end of my freshmen year it was almost back to where it was before I cut it.

OT-I wanna do my hair tonight.  I don't know what tho.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had this, but swapped it with someone I love the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.
> 
> So, if it's anything like that......it's very, very good.


I love the transitioning cream. It is my first back up for Hairveda's Whipped Ends. The second back up is Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion.


----------



## chebaby

just woke up. and thats only because i had to take some people home. imma need people to learn how to drive smh.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, i just got up too and about to lay right back down. This cold just has me really lazy. Im going to start bagging my ends instead of my whole head, its too cold for that and now like t i can't stand that crunchin noise.


----------



## chebaby

i like sleeping without a cap so i need to invest in a silk pillow case.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i like sleeping without a cap so i need to invest in a silk pillow case.



I may try making some of those too next week. Some private company bought joann fabric so im going to see if they have any discounts. I have a sewing machine just sitting here.


----------



## chebaby

thats a good idea La. i know i have some black silk pillow cases somewhere around here, i just gotta find them lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *like t i can't stand that crunchin noise.*



Girl...Who?  That mess gets on my last nerve



chebaby said:


> i like sleeping without a cap so *i need to invest in a silk pillow case.*



Yep.  You Do.  I got some too but not sure where they at.....



La Colocha said:


> *I may try making some of those too next week.* Some private company bought joann fabric so im going to see if they have any discounts. I have a sewing machine just sitting here.



You should get on that.  I'm wearing my Raggedy prettywrap tonight.  It's to' up!  I have several silk scarves I'm rotating too.



chebaby said:


> thats a good idea La. i know *i have some black silk pillow cases somewhere around here, i just gotta find them lol*.



Me too.  I should look upstairs tomorrow!



Shay72 said:


> *I love the transitioning cream. It is my first back up for Hairveda's Whipped Ends. The second back up is Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion.*



Girl....Yes on Both DB & HV!  I looked at Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion.  I wish I woulda' got that.  I will keep it in mind.


----------



## mkd

cute pic Che, your hair is pretty!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *cute pic Che, your hair is pretty!!*



Isn't it very cute!


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry ot, but this child has been ignoring me all week lmao. Mk check your pms.


----------



## chebaby

thanx yall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:  I pulled my BnB's out of the Fridge.  Will let you know (if you don't use it tonight).  I'm psyched to try it out.

_Not really...but I have 2 jars_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che: I pulled my BnB's out of the Fridge. Will let you know (if you don't use it tonight). I'm psyched to try it out.
> 
> _Not really...but I have 2 jars_


 
Do you have food in the frig? or do you have 1 for food/hair


----------



## Shay72

So do ya'll not like ButtersnBars? What have you tried? I'm looking at the scented shea butter, shea butter body wash, and facial toners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *So do ya'll not like ButtersnBars? What have you tried?* I'm looking at the scented shea butter, shea butter body wash, and facial toners.



I'm Lovin' that "Grow My Hair" Shea Butter w/Peppermint & Rosemary.  Good Stuff.  It's light & creamy and it smells good.

We've been talking about that Masque.  Another Poster said it was extremely hard to get it all out of your hair. erplexed  And...You hafta' keep it Refrigerator.

Although she said it made her hair _extremely_ soft.

It's a combination of Rhassoul and some other type of Clay, Honey & Oils.  I will be trying it for the 1st time tomorrow w/Steam.


----------



## mkd

Hey La, I wasn't ignoring you!!! just PMd you back!!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Hey La, I wasn't ignoring you!!! just PMd you back!!



Thank you lawd finally, i though i was gone have to come to your house. lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> So do ya'll not like ButtersnBars? What have you tried? I'm looking at the scented shea butter, shea butter body wash, and facial toners.



I have ordered the scented shea butter before and didn't like it. It was hard ( in the summer) and the scent was way too cloying and strong for me. And scents don't bother me too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be doing a HOT 1st thing in the a.m.  Hopefully, this will be the end of my one & only CD product. 

Lisa's Hair Exlir.  

Not a bad product...but I've moved on.


----------



## chebaby

i like buttersnbars shea butter and sweet almond oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Debating on doing a dry dc overnight since my hair smells like the fireplace. It's still soft tho.

The last overnight DC didn't go so hot.  Both caps slid up my hairline and I forgot to put a towel down.

If I do I'll use WDT.  If not I'll use it in the morning.


----------



## natura87

Almost done with my braids. I just have to do my crown and i'll be good. Yes it took me this long to get this far.


----------



## Priss Pot

I swear, my sectioning/detangling routine has made things so much easier.  I'm loving keeping my hair stretched.


----------



## Priss Pot

My hotel got robbed last night  And I was the unfortunate front desk night auditor to have to experience it. 2 guys, 2 knives, threatening to cut my throat. I had the pepper spray in my hand ready to spray but the guy with the long knife put the knife to me and told me to put it down. I was stalling when handing him the money, and wasn't giving it all to him. He was very tall so he was able to look over the counter and see that I wasn't giving everything up. He kept calling be a ***** the whole time , and told me that he was gonna come back there and "handle me" and "teach me a lesson" if I kept messing around. I kept thinking these monsters were gonna try to harm me or rape me if I didn't go on and give him everything.  I was so shaken up. I was boo-hoo crying for like 2 hours straight, even after the cops and my manager and another employee came in.

I just really want to go to Memphis now. This is not how Christmas was supposed to end. My mother is livid right now.


----------



## rosalindb

Oh my goodness, you must have been petrified. I'm not surprised you were crying, that must have been terrifying. I am glad that you were not physically hurt at least and I hope they catch them


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> My hotel got robbed last night  And I was the unfortunate front desk night auditor to have to experience it. 2 guys, 2 knives, threatening to cut my throat. I had the pepper spray in my hand ready to spray but the guy with the long knife put the knife to me and told me to put it down. I was stalling when handing him the money, and wasn't giving it all to him. He was very tall so he was able to look over the counter and see that I wasn't giving everything up. He kept calling be a ***** the whole time , and told me that he was gonna come back there and "handle me" and "teach me a lesson" if I kept messing around. I kept thinking these monsters were gonna try to harm me or rape me if I didn't go on and give him everything. I was so shaken up. I was boo-hoo crying for like 2 hours straight, even after the cops and my manager and another employee came in.
> 
> I just really want to go to Memphis now. This is not how Christmas was supposed to end. My mother is livid right now.


 
I'm happy you made it through the night and are safe!


----------



## SimJam

Thats just so wrong on so many levels.
give thanks that ur life and health were spared, hopefully being with your family will ease the trauma of it all.

did the hotel have security cameras? I rlly hope they get those bastids.


----------



## Ese88

ive got the extra conditioning butter from butters n bars. its nice and creamy


----------



## *fabulosity*

Priss Pot said:


> My hotel got robbed last night  And I was the unfortunate front desk night auditor to have to experience it. 2 guys, 2 knives, threatening to cut my throat. I had the pepper spray in my hand ready to spray but the guy with the long knife put the knife to me and told me to put it down. I was stalling when handing him the money, and wasn't giving it all to him. He was very tall so he was able to look over the counter and see that I wasn't giving everything up. He kept calling be a ***** the whole time , and told me that he was gonna come back there and "handle me" and "teach me a lesson" if I kept messing around. I kept thinking these monsters were gonna try to harm me or rape me if I didn't go on and give him everything. I was so shaken up. I was boo-hoo crying for like 2 hours straight, even after the cops and my manager and another employee came in.
> 
> I just really want to go to Memphis now. This is not how Christmas was supposed to end. My mother is livid right now.


 
OMG Priss... Are you okay??? OMG... That is so crazy.
You are in my prayers dear!!! I had no idea people were robbing HOTELS? Is it a big hotel or a small hotel? What city are you in?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Prissy...I'm glad to hear that you are not hurt.  I hope they can catch the fools.  Be safe and enjoy your time off.  Will say a prayer for you.


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry that this happened to you priss and thank god that you were not hurt. I will be praying for you, i know that you are upset and scared.


----------



## bronzebomb

Where in Tennessee????  OMG


----------



## La Colocha

Going to moisturize later on with the dew and fleurtzy hair butter, and they start bunning again for the week. Hopefully i will have the last of my packages coming in before the new year.


----------



## wheezy807

Priss Pot said:


> My hotel got robbed last night  And I was the unfortunate front desk night auditor to have to experience it. 2 guys, 2 knives, threatening to cut my throat. I had the pepper spray in my hand ready to spray but the guy with the long knife put the knife to me and told me to put it down. I was stalling when handing him the money, and wasn't giving it all to him. He was very tall so he was able to look over the counter and see that I wasn't giving everything up. He kept calling be a ***** the whole time , and told me that he was gonna come back there and "handle me" and "teach me a lesson" if I kept messing around. I kept thinking these monsters were gonna try to harm me or rape me if I didn't go on and give him everything. I was so shaken up. I was boo-hoo crying for like 2 hours straight, even after the cops and my manager and another employee came in.
> 
> I just really want to go to Memphis now. This is not how Christmas was supposed to end. My mother is livid right now.


OMG, so sorry that happened to you! I'm so glad you are ok. If they want all the money, just give it to them. Your life is not worth losing over it. My goodness, i couldn't imagine. I hope they catch those creeps. Sending you a


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nobody's here. *crickets*

Hey Ladies.  Happy Sunday.  WOW another Christmas has come & gone.  

Priss:  that was truly a frightening experience.  Glad you didn't get hurt.

In Hair news:  I managed to use up:  Carol's Daughter's Lisa's Hair Exlir in a HOT w/Heat Cap.  I also used up my last corner of Ori Organics Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner.  Oh yeah, and 1 Vial of Matrix Ceramides Fortetherapie.

I tried the ButtersnBars Masque.  It is bascially like Henna (consistency & all).  I applied it 'gloveless' and got worried after I saw the 'mess' but it rinsed out clean on my hands.

It did take alot of rinsing.  At first I thought my hair was going to be some-what tangled but it softened right up.  I did steam with it, and got a little nervous it might interfere with my Steamer (so unsure if I'll steam it again) or just use my Heat Cap or maybe dryer.  The water was still clear, so it might be okay.

Too soon to tell if I will Repurchase, but it's a decent enough product.  I'm sure by the time I use up both jars, I will be able to give a better review.

I currently have about 3 DC'ers open now (which is my Limit) BeeMine, Jasmine's & now ButtersnBars, so these will be in rotation until gone.


----------



## La Colocha

Im here and there lurking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll, I used the BFH Desert Drench again today as a Leave-In, in a spritz bottle, with a dab of Argan Oil.  

_*cough*_ Brownie....I may keep this....

..........


----------



## Shay72

Yep, I'm here too. Sitting up here with dc in my hair. I miss my steamer . I am happy that I bought the Huetiful. Can't wait until it gets here. My hair feels very moisturized but it doesn't look as moisturized and shiny as it used to. So hopefully adding the steamer back into my routine will help. Also during the time I was gone for some reason I couldn't remember to do my midweek overnight dc. I remembered this past week. I also need to do a cassia gloss. Most likely will do that next week. I want to try and remember to add honeyquat or honey to my dcs too.  So my game plan is in place .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll, I used the BFH Desert Drench again today as a Leave-In, in a spritz bottle, with a dab of Argan Oil.
> 
> _*cough*_ Brownie....I may keep this....
> 
> ..........


 
So I guess you figured out to get the bottle open or was that the new bottles that just arrived that you couldn't get into? I ain't messing with no funky bottles .She may not get my dollars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *So I guess you figured out to get the bottle open or was that the new bottles that just arrived that you couldn't get into? I ain't messing with no funky bottles* .She may not get my dollars.



No Girl.  The Desert Drench is totally _Watery_.  It's a Liquid. So I was able to squirt the contents into a Spritz Bottle.

Not like the Creamy ones.  That's the issue.  Getting all the product out of the one's that are labeled as Deep Conditioners, Hair Creams and Butters.  Even the Hair Creams & Butters are in those skinny bottles.

I have got to figure out a way to get that cap/top off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also used _Roux Mendex_ today (for the 1st time) under the dryer.  It's their version of a reconstructor.  I like it.  I applied it and sat under the dryer for about 10 minutes.  I will use this weekly.

_Roux is the Folx that make Porosity Control, Fermodyl_ etc......

I started to use my SSI Okra, but opted for the Mendex instead.  I have 2 bottles and will use this one weekly.  

It says you can leave on for 1-10 minutes.  I will use it for the full 10 weekly w/heat.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot, I am so sorry that happened to you. Thank God you weren't hurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished my hair.  Used ButtersnBars Grow My Hair.  Really opens the Sinsuses.  Very Pepperminty and Soothing.  I like this Butter.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.  

T- I emailed her (BFH) about the bottles.  I was also saw that if you send in a bottle she will recycle it and give you $1 off and if you send her the type of container you want the product in she will put it in that.  All you have to do is email her before you do it.

I used the Mendex a while ago (I think when transitioning) and really like it.  I would buy the lil sample sizes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> *T- I emailed her (BFH) about the bottles.  I was also saw that if you send in a bottle she will recycle it and give you $1 off and if you send her the type of container you want the product in she will put it in that.  All you have to do is email her before you do it.
> 
> I used the Mendex a while ago (I think when transitioning) and really like it.  I would buy the lil sample sizes.*



Great Vonnie, please lemme know what she says, I'm not at all adverse in cutting it, or trying to 'rinse it' except the Hair Creams/Butters.

That's great news about the re-cycling.  I may do that.  But will wait until I have a stack of bottles to send back.

I think I'll really like the Mendex.  Glad I have it on hand (Stash Shopping).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Vonnie, please lemme know what she says, I'm not at all adverse in cutting it, or trying to 'rinse it' except the Hair Creams/Butters.
> 
> *That's great news about the re-cycling.  I may do that.  But will wait until I have a stack of bottles to send back*.
> 
> I think I'll really like the Mendex.  Glad I have it on hand (Stash Shopping).



@bold- I don't know if it's per bottle or per order.  It's not that specific.

I like the fact that if we send her a clean/unused bottle she will put product in it.  I think I would do this for the DCs

_*off to find a 8oz jar that can fit in the small flat rate box*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

She answered me fast.  Talk about CS.  I'm really liking BFH.

 You'll want to keep bottles sitting upside down when not in use, and shake hard to move product toward the top of the bottle. To take the tops off, you'll want to use pressure on them at an angle, rather than pulling them straight up. It often helps to do it across one knee.

Sent via BlackBerry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @bold- I don't know if it's per bottle or per order.  It's not that specific.
> 
> *I like the fact that if we send her a clean/unused bottle she will put product in it.  I think I would do this for the DCs
> *
> _*off to find a 8oz jar that can fit in the small flat rate box*_



Oh, I thought you meant one of hers?  

Cause I was thinking...if it's hers there has to be an easy way to get into it.erplexed

We still got to find out how to get all that product out.

*just read your post*  I'm keeping them upside down anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

Done moisturized my hair and yall know what time it is. I will talk to yall later on.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies!

I used the goldwell ultra rich poo and con, with the leave in.  I loves it!  I didn't even DC with it.  I just threw it on and rinsed out.  

I need to figure out what I am going to order before 2011 gets here.


----------



## redecouvert

good morning everyone.
Prisspot I just wanted to say how I Am sOOOO Sorry you went through that!! I am mortified and very thankful that you are okay! You are in my thoughts!!!!!
I've been assaulted twice and it really affected me. I hope you will get time to recover and if it makes you feel better, don't hesitate to take some self-defense classes.
HUGS HUGS


----------



## redecouvert

Chebaby, I love your avatar!! You are so beautiful!! Love your hair too 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be doing a HOT 1st thing in the a.m.  Hopefully, this will be the end of my one & only CD product.
> 
> Lisa's Hair Exlir.
> 
> Not a bad product...but I've moved on.


oh yes I had to give away my Lisa hair elixir...the peppermint was just too much for me
I miss old school CD


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> T- I emailed her (BFH) about the bottles.* I was also saw that if you send in a bottle she will recycle it and give you $1* off and if you send her the type of container you want the product in she will put it in that. All you have to do is email her before you do it.
> 
> I used the Mendex a while ago (I think when transitioning) and really like it. I would buy the lil sample sizes.


 
awesome !!!! As an environmentalist by profession, she had me at "recycle" 

Speaking of recycle I hadda give my sis's MIL the sideeye last night when she didnt have a recycle bin out for her guests - ppl were actually asking for the recycle bin and she was tellin them "it doesnt matter" just throw it anywhere.

I was like   ... LOLOLOL


----------



## chebaby

omg priss im so sorry that happened to you. im so happy you walked away physically unharmed.  people can be so evil.


----------



## chebaby

yall i am just getting out of bed. im so lazy and sluggish right now. people texting asking me whatim doing today. i know they want me to take them to the ma. i aint answering.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SJ- I was surprised she would recycle her own bottles.  I guess if you sterilize them you can reuse them but I'm thinking she just "throws them away" (recycles).  Like I told IDT I don't know if its a $1/bottle or an order.


----------



## chebaby

im about to henna. jamila henna mixed with amla and brhingraj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Like I told IDT I don't know if its a $1/bottle or an order.*



I'll take a dollar. 

My biggest concern right now is how to get the most of the product.  I can't be cuttin' on 'em if Imma recycle 'em.



chebaby said:


> im about to henna. jamila henna mixed with amla and brhingraj.



Hey Che, I like that ButtersnBars.  

Elle was right, it does make your hair Incredibly Soft.  Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be to rinse out either.  

When I was applying, I thought it would be a pain to get out but it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- take the bottle like a bad child put it over yo knee and at an angle pop that top off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T- take the bottle like a bad child put it over yo knee and at an angle pop that top off.



I Will try that method when I get to the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> She answered me fast.  Talk about CS.  I'm really liking BFH.
> 
> You'll want to keep bottles sitting upside down when not in use, and shake hard to move product toward the top of the bottle. *To take the tops off, you'll want to use pressure on them at an angle, rather than pulling them straight up. It often helps to do it across one knee.*
> 
> Sent via BlackBerry




Duh....Thanks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Starting on my hair as I watch the snow continue to fall.

Doing a HOT right now.  I really slathered the oil in my hair, trying to coat every strand.  I have like 2 more uses of this mix.

Will cowash with 24/7, quick detangle with my comb.

DC with MHC Molasses and use my TT.


----------



## chebaby

i decied to use dulhan henna instead. i didnt apply it as good as i usually do. i just slapped it on real thick and ill rinse around 7pm.

T, i liked the buttersnbars too. not enough to repurchase though lol. it made my hair look really nice but i hated rinsing it out. ive been in a crappy mood all week though so it was probably me looking for something to be wrong with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i decied to use dulhan henna instead. i didnt apply it as good as i usually do. i just slapped it on real thick and ill rinse around 7pm.
> 
> *T, i liked the buttersnbars too. not enough to repurchase though lol. it made my hair look really nice but i hated rinsing it out.* ive been in a crappy mood all week though so it was probably me looking for something to be wrong with it.



It was nice actually.  I'll use it when I'm in the 'mood' for extra work 

But will definitely use it up.erplexed  Both Jars.... 

Like you, I did like how my hair turned out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was nice actually.  I'll use it when I'm in the 'mood' for extra work
> 
> But will definitely use it up.erplexed  Both Jars....
> 
> Like you, I did like how my hair turned out.


i might dig mine out the trash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i might dig mine out the trash



You threw your's away??? Girl, you so crazy    

MAN!  You *ARE* in a Crappy Mood

It wasn't bad enough to Trash it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You threw your's away??? Girl, you so crazy
> 
> MAN!  You *ARE* in a Crappy Mood
> 
> It wasn't bad enough to Trash it.


my mood has been so messed up lmao. you know how you just look for stuff to go wrong so you can act a fool? thats been me all week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know how you just look for stuff to go wrong so you can act a fool? thats been me all week*


*

......................


Hope you feel better:blowkiss:*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better:blowkiss:


i do. thanx. 
im just glad to be doing my hair and staying my room alone lol. i just wanna do my hair and eat and sleep and post on here all day. ahhhh the good life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i do. thanx.
> *im just glad to be doing my hair and staying my room alone lol. i just wanna do my hair and eat and sleep and post on here all day. ahhhh the good life*



Okay Girl. 

Do You!

.............

seriously tho', yeah, you should dig that outta the trash


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che hope you feel better.  

Sounds like you have just the game plan to have you feeling great.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i do. thanx.
> im just glad to be doing my hair and staying my room alone lol. i just wanna do my hair and eat and sleep and post on here all day. ahhhh the good life


 
Che, that what I've been doing all weekend eat/sleep now I get ready for work tomorrow. Doing hair now but laying around still!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got alot of 'stuff' to mail tomorrow, so I hope the P.O. isn't crowded.  

I ordered a Goose Down Comforter from HSN and decided to return it.erplexed  

It's big & heavy so I know it's gonna be costly.

I also have several hurr products to send out too.  Hopefully, I can get in & out and back home before the Young & The Restless.  

Gotta catch up before I go back to work.


----------



## robot.

my mommy got me a tangle teezer!  i can't wait to use it.

i wish my steamer stayed on for at least 30 minutes instead of 20.

you know you have too many products when it takes you more than 5 minutes to pick which dc you want to use today. 

hey ladies!  i hope everyone had a beautiful christmas!  going under my steamer to DC and blog!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *my mommy got me a tangle teezer!*  *i can't wait to use it.*
> 
> i wish my steamer stayed on for at least 30 minutes instead of 20.
> 
> you know you have too many products when it takes you more than 5 minutes to pick which dc you want to use today.
> 
> hey ladies!  i hope everyone had a beautiful christmas!  going under my steamer to DC and blog!



Hey Ro!

Let us know what you think of the Tangle Teezer


----------



## chebaby

T, im gonna send your stuff tomorrow.

since i have a hooded dryer im thinking about doing kckt and kccc and then drying inder the dryer. i never liked kccc but im up to trying it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, im gonna send your stuff tomorrow.
> 
> *



I'm sending yours too.

Thanks Girl!


----------



## chebaby

no problem.

i need to find something good on tv. i have about half hour before i rinse this henna out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no problem.
> 
> i need to find something good on tv. i have about half hour before i rinse this henna out.



I may take that Christine Gant out.  Not sure if you'll use it. 

Especially w/King Baby-Daddy-Doo-Doo 

And I don't want it to end up in the Trash!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may take that Christine Gant out.  Not sure if you'll use it.
> 
> Especially w/King Baby-Daddy-Doo-Doo
> 
> And don't want it to end up in the Trash!


lmao ill use it. you know i love leave ins. doo doo just gonna have to move on over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao ill use it. you know i love leave ins. doo doo just gonna have to move on over



Girl....You sang a song to the "Doo"

Hmp.  At that Point I knew it was serious bizness


----------



## Ltown

I just finish my hair actually used up MHC horsetail reconstructor(won't buy again) YTC(have another got it cheap). I think I've laid around too much just sleepy, tomorrow I'm not going to want and get up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm with you Che.  I keep 'finding' stuff. 

Every time I dig around in my Stash, I discover something else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....You sang a song to the "Doo"
> 
> Hmp.  At that Point I knew it was serious bizness


lmao. well you gotta show love when you in love. its an unwritten rule


----------



## chebaby

uh oh. ATL on. this henna may not get washed out now. this my movie!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> uh oh. ATL on. *this henna may not get washed out now. this my movie!!!*



Well, another hour or two won't hurt. 

What are you rinsing it out with?  What do you DC with afterwards? 

What do you do exactly after you Henna?  I usually rinse out w/a Cheapie and then DC with something Moisturizing.

What about you?


----------



## chebaby

ill probably rinse with tresseme curls because its already in the shower lol. i wont repurchase that, just stick with vo5. ill deep condition if i feel like i need to but usually i dont. but since ive been doing a lot of protein i might need it.
if i do i will use curl junkie hibiscus deep conditioner for 5 minutes. then use kckt as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill probably rinse with tresseme curls because its already in the shower lol. i wont repurchase that, just stick with vo5. ill deep condition if i feel like i need to but usually i dont. but since ive been doing a lot of protein i might need it.
> if i do i will use curl junkie hibiscus deep conditioner for 5 minutes. then use kckt as a leave in.*



Got It!

Sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I REALLY Like how my hair turned out this wash day. 

Can't figure out if it was using a Spray L-I instead of a Creamy one.  Not sure. erplexed But it feels great.

I'll try it again next wash-day w/o the Creamy Based L-I and will decide.

What if all this time, my hair responds "BEST" to a more water based leave-in as opposed to a heavier creamier Leave-In???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I also used _Roux Mendex_ today (for the 1st time) under the dryer.  It's their version of a reconstructor.  I like it.  I applied it and sat under the dryer for about 10 minutes.  I will use this weekly.
> 
> _Roux is the Folx that make Porosity Control, Fermodyl_ etc......



I love Mendex.   If I start to see any breakage or anything, I start using this for about 10 minutes each wash day. Works great!


----------



## chebaby

i havent use the curl junkie in a while so im looking forward to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love Mendex.*  *If I start to see any breakage or anything, I start using this for about 10 minutes each wash day. Works great!*



Thanks B!  

Good to know you like it too!

It's been in my Stash since this summer.  Now I wish I woulda' pulled it out sooner.

Feels good.  And I will use it weekly for a while.


----------



## chebaby

is mendex like roux porosity conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> is mendex like roux porosity conditioner?



It's made by the same Company.  It's a Reconstructor, not a Porosity Control (Acidic Conditioning Treatment).

On the bottle it says: _"Stops Breakage In it's Tracks"_, so I assume it's a Reconstructor/Protein Based Treatment.

Can be used from 1 minute to 10 minutes.


----------



## chebaby

oh cool. sounds good lol.


----------



## Brownie518

So we are in the middle of a blizzard. I tried to go to work and only got to the top of my road, made a right and was like. I couldn't see a thing!! I couldn't tell where the road was, the ditch, driveways, nothin!! I turned right around. Oh, well...

I'm not caught up at all. Does anyone know how Charz is doing???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Imma hafta' try this same Regi next week minus a cream based leave-in.  We'll see what the results are.erplexed  

Next time I may use MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail, Ltown's Special Formula, BFH Desert Drench or Njoi's Milk Moisturizer (all 3 liquid )


----------



## Brownie518

T, we need to chat a minute....

and Che...I wanted some more details about the buttersnbars stuff. I wanted to use it the other day but I wanted to see what ya'll said first...How long did you have to rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> So we are in the middle of a blizzard. I tried to go to work and only got to the top of my road, made a right and was like. I couldn't see a thing!! *I couldn't tell where the road was, the ditch, driveways, nothin!! I turned right around. Oh, well...*
> 
> I'm not caught up at all. Does anyone know how Charz is doing???



She Sounded really good today and looking a New Boots!  So, I'd say, she's on the Mend.

Glad you went back home.  I hate when the roads are bad on a work day.
@Bolded.


----------



## chebaby

its snowing here too. not bad but enough. if it gets too bad i wont go to work. i go to work all the time and when i called out cause i was sick they had several people call me to get me to come in. my co worker calls off and its like nothing happened. whatever, i aint killing myself for them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its snowing here too. not bad but enough. if it gets too bad i wont go to work. i go to work all the time and when i called out cause i was sick they had several people call me to get me to come in. my co worker calls off and its like nothing happened. *whatever, i aint killing myself for them.*



And at my ol' 'silly' job, they will 'close' but they have what they deem "Essential Personnel" and guess who _just happens to be "Essential"_

And I take my time getting there too.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> its snowing here too. not bad but enough. if it gets too bad i wont go to work. i go to work all the time and when i called out cause i was sick they had several people call me to get me to come in. my co worker calls off and its like nothing happened. whatever, i aint killing myself for them.



When I turned the corner, it was like I turned into a field in the middle of nowhere.  Couldn't see a thing. I keep thinking I hear trucks passing but its the wind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, we need to chat a minute....
> 
> and Che...*I wanted some more details about the buttersnbars stuff. I wanted to use it the other day but I wanted to see what ya'll said first...How long did you have to rinse?*



Um..Not Che.  

But not long.  I actually really liked it.  It wasn't 'nearly' as bad as I thought it would be as far as rinsing.  I don't know if the Steam helped for easier removal or what, but I like it.  Not as long as rinsing out Henna OR Relaxer.  It didn't take long for the water to run clean.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> When I turned the corner, it was like I turned into a field in the middle of nowhere.  Couldn't see a thing. I keep thinking I hear trucks passing but its the wind.


thtas a mess. i would have turned around too. glad you did.
the buttersnbars didnt take long to rinse. just like henna. but it sticks to the hair more than henna imo. after i rinsed i had to go back and shampoo because there was pink stuck to my hair in some spots.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, ladies. I'll make sure to use it when I have time to make sure to get it all out. 

off topic - why do we not spell the word heiffer (heffer, however you spell it)??? I noticed that and always wondered.


----------



## robot.

lawd, my arms are screaming! twisting up izzy for the first time. so far, so good. been at it for a little more than an hour.

gonna take a quick break.

my crown area reminds me of russia. go google a map and see how freaking huge russia is.  my crown is soooo thick!


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> uh oh. ATL on. this henna may not get washed out now. this my movie!!!


 
Mine too. I said out loud "what channel?". Dayum it's bout to go off.

Finished a Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. Got two more.


----------



## Brownie518

I love the BFH Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer. Did I say that already?? My hair has been feeling so good since I started using BFH. Thanks, T, for pushin' that one!! 

Anyone with an Ipod Touch, what kind of case do you have?? And what are your favorite apps?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I love the BFH Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer. Did I say that already?? *My hair has been feeling so good since I started using BFH. Thanks, T, for pushin' that one!! *



Yeah Sure.....oke:

............


----------



## Brownie518

Sho is quiet in here.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It Shol' is.

I can't wait until you try that BnB Hair Masque.  I really think you'll like it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I fell asleep with the HOT in while watching Brown Sugar.

Just put the MHC molasses DC in and used my TT.

I think I'm just a chronic shedder.  I loss the same amount of hair with the TT as with the comb.  The TT forces me to really slow down and really take my time, but I still lose "a lot"  hair.  Its not more than normal, but still too much for my liking.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Shol' is.
> 
> I can't wait until you try that BnB Hair Masque.  I really think you'll like it.



I'm sure I will, too.  The ingredients sound great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I fell asleep with the HOT in while watching Brown Sugar.
> 
> Just put the MHC molasses DC in and used my TT.
> 
> I think I'm just a chronic shedder.  I loss the same amount of hair with the TT as with the comb.  The TT forces me to really slow down and really take my time, but I still lose "a lot"  hair.  Its not more than normal, but still too much for my liking.



Maybe you should go back to the Mendex for a while.

How did you like MHC Molasses?


----------



## chebaby

i just rinsed out this henna. it took me longer than it usually does. andd the hair along my edges dried and i had a time trying to get the plastic cap off i used up all of my tressem flawless curls. wont repurchase. i have another bottle of tresseme but its not flawless curls. dont know what it is.

its hard out here for a pimp is on lol whats that movie called again? i personally didnt think this movie was that good.
any who im drying my hair in a towel right now. then ill put in kckt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just rinsed out this henna. it took me longer than it usually does. andd the hair along my edges dried and i had a time trying to get the plastic cap off i used up all of my tressem flawless curls. wont repurchase. i have another bottle of tresseme but its not flawless curls. dont know what it is.
> 
> *its hard out here for a pimp is on* lol whats that movie called again? i personally didnt think this movie was that good.
> any who im drying my hair in a towel right now. then ill put in kckt.



That Horrible Hussle & Flow that I have 'YET' to understand. I still can't believe I wasted good Brain Cells on that garbage. 

I don't even understand why they made it either.


----------



## Brownie518

Let's see...recently, I used up a Claudie's Normalizing conditioner, a BFH Shea Mango mask, and an SSI Pre Shampoo Oil. 
I'm trying to use up oils like ya'll are. I will keep Hydratherma, CoCasta, JBCO, and Safflower oils on hand, though.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> its hard out here for a pimp is on lol whats that movie called again? i personally didnt think this movie was that good.
> any who im drying my hair in a towel right now. then ill put in kckt.


Hustle & Flow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Let's see...recently, I used up a Claudie's Normalizing conditioner, a BFH Shea Mango mask, and an SSI Pre Shampoo Oil.
> *I'm trying to use up oils like ya'll are.* I will keep Hydratherma, CoCasta, JBCO, and Safflower oils on hand, though.



Yeah, Imma get rid of those oils and will only keep JBCO, Hydratherma, Cocosta, Avsoya and the Scalp Exlir.

Imma continue to do HOTS until they're gone.  I have Soybean, Kukui and Wheat Germ.  I will also use these in my Henna too.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> its hard out here for a pimp is on lol whats that movie called again? i personally didnt think this movie was that good.
> any who im drying my hair in a towel right now. then ill put in kckt.



Che, I wasn't impressed by this movie, either.  I am not a fan of Terrence Howard


----------



## Priss Pot

Thanks for your comforting words, ladies.  Sorry, I'm so late responding, I've been driving most of the day and spending time with family when I arrived home.

Someone in here asked if it was a big hotel; it's not big.  It is part of the Carlson hotel network though.  I work at the Country Inn & Suites.  This hotel was just built like 1.5 years ago.  We did have security, but he got off at 1:00am.  The robbery happened at 1:35am.  I'm okay now; I was really shaken up and upset earlier.  I'm feeling better.  

Thanks again ladies; you're the best.


----------



## chebaby

hustle and flow. that movie sucked. this is my first time seeing the beginning though and i have to say the part when they were in the church, that lady sang her butt off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Che, I wasn't impressed by this movie, either.  *I am not a fan of Terrence Howard*



ooooooo Girl

Me EITHER


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Thanks for your comforting words, ladies.  Sorry, I'm so late responding, I've been driving most of the day and spending time with family when I arrived home.
> 
> Someone in here asked if it was a big hotel; it's not big.  It is part of the Carlson hotel network though.  I work at the Country Inn & Suites.  This hotel was just built like 1.5 years ago.  We did have security, but he got off at 1:00am.  The robbery happened at 1:35am.  I'm okay now; I was really shaken up and upset earlier.  I'm feeling better.
> 
> Thanks again ladies; you're the best.


did they give you time off? i know they are not going to ask you to come right back in after it happened?
im glad you are with family and feeling better.


----------



## chebaby

yall stop that now. i didnt like the movie but i love me some terrance howard.
talking bout yall dont like terrance howard. liars


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, I wasn't impressed by this movie, either.  I* am not a fan of Terrence Howard *


i cannot thank your post because i refuse to believe the bolded


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> Mine too. I said out loud "what channel?". Dayum it's bout to go off.
> 
> Finished a *Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.* Got two more.


 
I love that stuff!  My Sitrinillah back up!

Last night I baggyd with a TW PMB mix and put a little AOHC on my hair and re-did my twists for a twist-out. My twist out came out sooo soft, the twists were defined but I didnt have any hold! It frizzed out in minutes! sigh! I had to put on a hair zing to run my errands. I was reading that a lot of people prefer BRBC for twist outs so I twisted my hair with that tonight. Hope it comes out ok! 
Do u guys use AOHC or BRBC for twist outs?

I got a tangle teezer today guys! I had to drive to an area where I dont normally go but I was so glad when the lady at Sallys said they had em when I called, that i didnt mind the drive! She was like "we have tons, we havent sold a single one since we got em". Yall how about they had 6 of em?  Cant wait til wash day to use it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall stop that now. i didnt like the movie but i love me some terrance howard.
> talking bout yall dont like terrance howard. liars





chebaby said:


> i cannot thank your post because i refuse to believe the bolded



Believe it

Something about him gives me the creeps.


----------



## Brownie518

So glad you're feeling better, Priss. That was just terrible.


I bet they knew what time security got off, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I got a tangle teezer today guys! I had to drive to an area where I dont normally go but I was so glad when the lady at Sallys said they had em when I called, that i didnt mind the drive! She was like "we have tons, we havent sold a single one since we got em". Yall how about they had 6 of em?  Cant wait til wash day to use it!*



Thanks Beauty please let me know.  I looked at it today but didn't use it

Che, Did you use it?erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The smell was really sweet, nearly sickly. I had to use 1/2 to get all my hair. I'm going to rinse shortly.

I've been using a lot of protein this pass week so I wouldn't think it was breakage.  It was all full strands.  This is a nearly weekly occurebce that waxes and wanes.  I thought it was tools/technique but even with the TT i know its not tools.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Believe it
> 
> Something about him gives me the creeps.


i thanked this post and then removed my thanx. humf


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i thanked this post and then removed my thanx. humf



Well......

Imma Thank You Anyway. 

He looks sneaky.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Beauty please let me know.  I looked at it today but didn't use it
> 
> Che, Did you use it?erplexed


i forgot i had it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......
> 
> Imma Thank You Anyway.
> 
> *He looks sneaky*.


thats the sexiness you seeing


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Imma get rid of those oils and will only keep JBCO, Hydratherma, Cocosta, Avsoya and the Scalp Exlir.
> 
> Imma continue to do HOTS until they're gone. I have Soybean, Kukui and Wheat Germ. I will also use these in my Henna too.


 
I have been mixing my oils for oil rinses. Im keeping JBCO, CO, Vitamin E & safflower in my regimen. T, youre not going to keep ur beloved WGO & Hempseed oil?


----------



## natura87

OMG!!! Priss, i just read your post. I am so sorry that happened to you. Stay safe.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I love that stuff!  My Sitrinillah back up!
> 
> Last night I baggyd with a TW PMB mix and put a little AOHC on my hair and re-did my twists for a twist-out. My twist out came out sooo soft, the twists were defined but I didnt have any hold! It frizzed out in minutes! sigh! I had to put on a hair zing to run my errands. *I was reading that a lot of people prefer BRBC for twist outs so I twisted my hair with that tonight. Hope it comes out ok!
> Do u guys use AOHC or BRBC for twist outs?*
> 
> I got a tangle teezer today guys!  *Yall how about they had 6 of em?*  Cant wait til wash day to use it!



@1st bold- That is one of my first choices for chunky twist outs esp in the summer.  It's moisturizing and light weight for nice definition and movement. I switch between that and Shea Moisture smoothie.

@2nd bold- That's how it was that the Sally's I went to.  They only had 2 in each color and the lady didn't even know what it was for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been mixing my oils for oil rinses. Im keeping JBCO, CO, Vitamin E & safflower in my regimen. *T, youre not going to keep ur beloved WGO & Hempseed oil?*



Not sure?  I'll prolly always have 1 of them on hand (prolly Hempseed).  But got to use up what I have on Hand.  

I will do HOTs weekly throughout the Winter to get rid of the ones I have in my Stash.  Wheat Germ, Kukui Nut and Soybean.


----------



## Brownie518

Brownie518 said:


> Che, I wasn't impressed by this movie, either.  I am not a fan of Terrence Howard





chebaby said:


> i cannot thank your post because i refuse to believe the bolded



 Something about him makes me say ewwwww.......

Sorry, girl, but its true...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats the sexiness you seeing



I can think of _another name for it_, but it's definitely not Sexy.

_*hmp.  sneaky lookin' thang*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Going to twist with Doo Daddy and seal ends with BSP.  Gotta see what this new love affair is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Something about him makes me say ewwwww.......
> 
> Sorry, girl, but its true...



Ditto Che. 

I hated seeing him on that new Law & Order, because I Love Law & Order and he's a turn off.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I used to like Terrance, but at some point he just became average to me.

I think it was when all that drama with his wife went on and his true personality came out.  

Have any of u heard his CD?


----------



## chebaby

urggg there is still henna in my hair. so i gues i gotta rinse again. this is crazy. i dont know why this time seem so much different. 

since i gotta do my hair again ill use the tangle teezer T and give you a review. im gonna use it with kckt so i already know detanling will be a breeze lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I used to like Terrance, but at some point he just became average to me.
> 
> *I think it was when all that drama with his wife went on and his true personality came out.
> *
> Have any of u heard his CD?



What?  What did I miss Vonnie? 

_*even tho' i don't like him, will give me reason to dislike him more*_


----------



## chebaby

terrance got a cd??? naw i aint heard it.
but i really like leon no last name. been liking him since i was a little girl. now that man is beautiful. even with that wide *** mouth lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What?  What did I miss Vonnie?
> 
> _*even tho' i don't like him, will give me reason to dislike him more*_


 just looking for a reason to dislike this beautiful man.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> terrance got a cd??? naw i aint heard it.
> but i really like leon no last name. been liking him since i was a little girl. *now that man is beautiful. even with that wide *** mouth lmao.*




..................You sure you ain't smoked that henna


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..................You sure you ain't smoked that henna


girl it aint my fault he got a wide mr ed mouth. he still cute though


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah TH came out with an album within the last 2-3yrs.

The drama was him going to divorce his wife but then didn't.  His confusion about being mixed and not being attracted to black women.

I thought Leon was fine too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah TH came out with an album within the last 2-3yrs.
> 
> The drama was him going to divorce his wife but then didn't.  *His confusion about being mixed and not being attracted to black women.*
> 
> I thought Leon was fine too.



That PUKE Smilie is not on here but if it was..............


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just rinsed the MHC and my hair is so soft.  Like ridiculously soft.  I may have to invest in a large one of these at some point.  Or try to make my own since there aren't many ingredients.

Is molasses a humectant?  

I thought it was very similar to honey but with different health properties.


----------



## chebaby

he aint attracted to black women??? what kinda crap is that??? i know everybody got a preference but whatever. *scratches TH off my list*


----------



## chebaby

sorry vonnie i dont know much about molasses. but have you tried her honey mask? now that is a mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I just rinsed the MHC and my hair is so soft.  Like ridiculously soft.  I may have to invest in a large one of these at some point. * Or try to make my own since there aren't many ingredients.
> 
> *Is molasses a humectant? *
> 
> *I thought it was very similar to honey but with different health properties.*



Yep I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> he aint attracted to black women??? what kinda crap is that??? i know everybody got a preference but whatever. *scratches TH off my list*



Don't get me to lying but I think it had to do with his upbringing.  Like which part he was raised by caused him to not have a preference for black women.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have the Molasses, Olive You, Honey Horsetail and Sophias.  Since they were B1G1 i stocked up a lil.

If she has another sale after April (cuz the lil 10% off $50 ain't one) then I would get that Honey and another Molasses so far.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey ladies. It's snowing here in NYC and...work is closed tomorrow!!!! I had all of Christmas week off now I have an extra day!

I havent used up anything. I do want to share that I'm 42wks post!!


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I love that stuff!  My Sitrinillah back up!


Same for me. The other back up is Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## natura87

The store next to my job is going out of business and I found a container of Lustrasilk Cholesterol with Argan Oil in it.  It smells divine. I am going to add some EVOO and DC overnight with it and then rinse it out with Tresemme naturals conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

i just co washed and detangled with kckt. i used it all up and dont have a back up but will prolly buy one next week. i first detangled with my wide comb and then i detangled the ends with the TT. it curled my ends just like the denman but with the TTi could do much bigger sections at once without a problem. i like it.
im sitting with my hair ina towel now. i dont know what im going to do with it.
i might put it in a few medium twists so that tomorrow i can rock a big puff because i dont feel like co washing tomorrow but at the same time i dont feel like doing or wearing twists so i dont know.


----------



## natura87

I love the TT. I used it to detangle my hair before I did my braids and it went smoother and faster than using a denman or wide tooth.


in other news, I misplaced my TT. What the hayle ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *Hey ladies. It's snowing here in NYC and...work is closed tomorrow!!!! *I had all of Christmas week off now I have an extra day!
> 
> I havent used up anything. I do want to share that I'm 42wks post!!



It must be pretty bad there Fatty


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies!
i bc'd on xmas eve. getting used to things. and, i love my tt so far. 
hope everyone's ok...kisses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I could _possibly_ finish up my "Grow My Hair" from BnB's sometime this week.  Ordered a Back-Up yesterday with the 15% Winter15 Code.

Should also finish up the Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner next wash day too.

May do my hair again either Thursday or Sunday afternoon.  May use the BnB Hair Masque again too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> *i bc'd on xmas eve. getting used to things.* and, i love my tt so far.
> hope everyone's ok...kisses!



WOW Day!    Merry Christmas to You! 

How long did you Transition?


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Day!    Merry Christmas to You!
> 
> How long did you Transition?



 i transitioned 16 mos. its a good length. im learning how to style/what works/what doesnt. im having fun.

@fatty...hit me up girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *i transitioned 16 mos. its a good length. im learning how to style/what works/what doesnt. im having fun.!*



Nice.  

Glad you are Learning to Werk It!


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice.
> 
> Glad you are Learning to Werk It!



 yes mama T. we'll see where this thing takes me. i wasnt feeling the two textures anymore; so, they had to go. lol. 
how are you doing?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> i bc'd on xmas eve. getting used to things. and, i love my tt so far.
> hope everyone's ok...kisses!



Congrats Day!!!
Welcome to the Natural Side!!


----------



## Day36

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Congrats Day!!!
> Welcome to the Natural Side!!



Thnx Vonnie!


----------



## natura87

Day36 said:


> i transitioned 16 mos. its a good length. im learning how to style/what works/what doesnt. im having fun.
> 
> @fatty...hit me up girl!



Twice as long as I did.I couldnt last that long. Congrats.


----------



## Day36

natura87 said:


> Twice as long as I did.I couldnt last that long. Congrats.



lol thnx girlie!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Can't wait to see pics Day.  Have fun!!


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just rinsed the MHC and my hair is so soft.  Like ridiculously soft.  I may have to invest in a large one of these at some point.  Or try to make my own since there aren't many ingredients.
> 
> Is molasses a humectant?
> 
> I thought it was very similar to honey but with different health properties.



Vonnie, I love the MHC Molasses, too!  And that Horsetail one. They both make my hair feel so good. I plan to get large sizes of these once I cut down on this BFH a bit , probably in February.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished twisting my hair..... the Doo is my new love.

My twists are thick and plump and my hair is soooooooooo moist and soft.

I twisted on damp hair (80%dry) and my hair was still soft and manageable on the sections that were nearly dry.

I sealed the ends with BSP and I lurve the results.

Going to finish watching Jason's Lyric and head to bed.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, had some catching up to do, congrats on your bc day and priss im glad that you are ok. I wasn't feeling well earlier so i just relaxed and watched tv. I will lay down in a few because i want to get some more running done tomorrow. 1 more week off then back on the grind. I wish it was last wendsday again, i know the week is going to fly by.


----------



## Ltown

Day36 said:


> i transitioned 16 mos. its a good length. im learning how to style/what works/what doesnt. im having fun.
> 
> @fatty...hit me up girl!


 
Wow congratulations you did well didn't even know you were transitioning.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, we got hit with snow but dang not enough for government to close so off to work


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good Morning, we got hit with snow but dang not enough for government to close so off to work



Drive safetly l, my job doesn't close for anything. But if its really bad your excused for not coming in.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Drive safetly l, my job doesn't close for anything. But if its really bad your excused for not coming in.


 
La, thanks! I made it to work no problems, my area has more snow and it's hardly any in DC that why punks made the rest of us come to work oh well got to work make $$. I'm itching to buy something stimulating for my hair scalp??


----------



## rosalindb

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> i bc'd on xmas eve. getting used to things. and, i love my tt so far.
> hope everyone's ok...kisses!


Congrats on your BC, pics please


----------



## Ltown

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> i bc'd on xmas eve. getting used to things. and, i love my tt so far.
> hope everyone's ok...kisses!


Day, check out this to learn some trail/errors of newly natural.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../462862-~*~*-newly-natural-thread*~*~-97.html


----------



## Priss Pot

Got to open up my Christmas gifts yesterday.  What's funny is that my SO's brother got me a bottle of KCKT, lol.  Awesome.


----------



## SimJam

Darcys' avocado and honey twisting creme is alright I prefer the curling creme gel though... I'll probably try another twisting creme for when I want a soft hold

not particularly wowed about the Qhemets hydrating balm only because the ingredients are so basic, I think I should be able to make a similar enough alternativefor myself. I like it though for undoing my twists for twistouts.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, not up to much today. I did some running and i am in. Its pretty nice out supposed to get to 40 by wendsday when we are supposed to get a thunderstorm. Not doing anything to my hair and haven't used anything up.


----------



## Ltown

Hey what's up, where is Charz, hope you are doing well. T, you are not working and have not been on??


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Hey what's up, where is Charz, hope you are doing well. T, you are not working and have not been on??




Hey Lady, I am doing great! I can bend my knee 30 degrees!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  My BFH came today.  Is it just me or do they all smell alike?  I kind of like the smell.  I feel like i need to order more because her prices and shipping are so reasonable.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just finished twisting my hair..... the Doo is my new love.
> 
> My twists are thick and plump and my hair is soooooooooo moist and soft.
> 
> I twisted on damp hair (80%dry) and my hair was still soft and manageable on the sections that were nearly dry.
> 
> I sealed the ends with BSP and I lurve the results.
> 
> Going to finish watching Jason's Lyric and head to bed.



Another one bites the dust..


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. i had to co wash today because my twist out puff did not look right lol. my hair looks a mess today but oh well, cant fix it until tomorrow. i co washed with the last of my honey hemp, no back ups, and used dew to moisturize and aloe gel to slick back.
ive noticed that oyin products and aloe gel do not mix on my hair. it reacts and makes little curdle balls all over my hands


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  My BFH came today.  Is it just me or do they all smell alike?  I kind of like the smell.  *I feel like i need to order more because her prices and shipping are so reasonable.*



Glad your stuff came.  

@bold-I feel the same way Mkd.

Will ship yourself tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

I really like this Lustrasilk with Argan oil in it. I havent been DCing as much lately but I need to.


I see that many U1B1 ladies have fallen for the doo.scratchch What is in that stuff that Oyin is slangin?


----------



## La Colocha

Where is mama t, i hope they didn't call her in to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies..........Busy Day.  Had some running to do.  Still mulling over a micro-mini stash sale.  Still not sure.erplexed

Still using BnB _Grow My Hair_.  I have just a corner left, should finish tonight.  Will pull out something else.  

Maybe a Hair Lotion or something with a tube of M/N.  Wonder when my MT will get here?

Ltown robot. Fab, I mailed your packages.

Che & Brownie...I forgot your boxes in my Laundry Room  Will get those out in the morning.


----------



## Charz

I wanna buy a new purse, before the 1st


----------



## Charz

Oh and word on the street is that Qhemet is gonna have her next sale in June.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies!!
Charz glad you are doing better. I will PM you to get your email address for my "beautification items".
Priss, I'm glad you finally made it home!!
DAY.. you big chopped...?? What?! I didn't even know you were transitioning.. congratulations.. you are a solja...!

Well.. I am happy to say that fatty doesn't have to camp out in front of her store any more.. because we FINALLY have a local store hook up! Thank ya Jesus!!!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Charz glad you are doing better. I will PM you to get your email address for my "beautification items".
> Priss, I'm glad you finally made it home!!
> *DAY.. you big chopped...?? What?! I didn't even know you were transitioning.. congratulations.. you are a solja...!
> *



Gee thanks  and you know all Day did was take out her lower track


----------



## chebaby

im breaking down. later on tonight i will purchase kbb mask, not from her site though lol. dont know how many jars im going to get but im gonna get it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im breaking down. later on tonight i will purchase kbb mask, not from her site though lol. dont know how many jars im going to get but im gonna get it.



She will have it 50% off on wendsday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im breaking down. later on tonight i will purchase kbb mask, not from her site though lol. dont know how many jars im going to get but im gonna get it.



Girl, It'll be 50% off Wednesday....  Why not get it then & then you can stock up....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ladies do you know what they are doing for NYE this year?

I have to work...then I'm going salsa dancing with my friends.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Gee thanks  and you know all Day did was take out her lower track


 
You want to be a solja too? 
I thought Day was like me.. Team No BC...
I thought everyone knew I rep Team No BC day in day out...
That's why this group is great.. diverse.. relaxed, natchal, transitioning... etc.. all living together in harmony... 

You worry about getting well over there little lady... stop being ratchet.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Gee thanks  and you know all Day did was take out her lower track


 
You a mess.. Imma tell Day about this comment and that you think PC's are better and she's gonna git you.


----------



## chebaby

i hope i remember the kbb flash sale on Wednesday. its only a one hour sale. but i will probably get 4 masks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope i remember the kbb flash sale on Wednesday. its only a one hour sale. but i will probably get 4 masks.



I'll _try_ to remind you. 

I might be all over that Joint Myself


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll _try_ to remind you.
> 
> I might be all over that Joint Myself



Me too, maybe.


----------



## Charz

I think I may be making some new rules for this challenge...like people need to actually participate opposed just leeching information if you wanna be a member. Otherwise you can just lurk.


----------



## La Colocha

* Walks out of thread gagging*


----------



## Charz

if you do not like how this thread is run, you can start your own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I think I may be making some new rules for this challenge...like people need to actually participate opposed just leeching information if you wanna be a member. Otherwise you can just lurk.*


*
*


La Colocha said:


> ** Walks out of thread gagging**





Charz said:


> *if you do not like how this thread is run, you can start your own.*


.....................................................


----------



## Day36

Charz, you lemme alone! Just because other ppl on this site are lying doesnt mean i am   youre just a haytur cuz i got that injun hurr!

Also, yeah Fab, since I dont bkt, I was getting tired of the two textures. I have worn my hair in a bun just about every day of those 16mos...i was dying. Couldnt take it no mo'! So, I decided to bc now, while I can mess around with my hair before school starts again.
Thnx for having my back yall! *sideeyes ratchet arse charz*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll _try_ to remind you.
> 
> I might be all over that Joint Myself


the mask is yummy i cant even lie. im breaking my rule of not ordering from her but 1/2 off is a great deal.


----------



## Charz

And for the love of God stop PMing us for products and calling us rich kids and ish. We are grown a$$ women and we have jobs.


----------



## natura87

What just happened?

In other news I used up a bottle of V05.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the mask is yummy i cant even lie. im breaking my rule of not ordering from her but 1/2 off is a great deal.*



I know you really like it Che and you're right Girl....50% is a GOOD DEAL!

I just hope I can _complete my transaction_ this time.


----------



## La Colocha

YouTube - I'm rich ******! Dave Chapelle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> YouTube - I'm rich ******! Dave Chapelle



WHY YOU SO CRAZY!!!        

It's time for you to take a Nap.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHY YOU SO CRAZY!!!
> 
> It's time for you to take a Nap.



Girl we got paid one day and this man screamed it out loud we all been saying it every since.


----------



## Ltown

Well my hand itching to buy something BFH didn't work for me, butters don't work well picky me??? Charz you can be my manager anytime!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl we got paid one day and this man screamed it out loud we all been saying it every since.*



.............:dollar:  :dollar:  :dollar:


Them Folx Crazy Up in J.D.


----------



## mkd

I can't wait to pick up my dew later on this week. 

fattyfatfat, thanks for offering to get it for us though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Well my hand itching to buy something BFH didn't work for me, butters don't work well picky me??? Charz you can be my manager anytime!



Get some KBB Hair Masque w/us on Wednesday.


----------



## Charz

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...when-do-you-consider-length-goal-reached.html


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> .............:dollar:  :dollar:  :dollar:
> 
> 
> Them Folx Crazy Up in J.D.



You don't know the half of it lmao. I can't wait until the no buy, and why didn't yall tell me new directions was in canada? I thought it was in the us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You don't know the half of it lmao. I can't wait until the no buy, *and why didn't yall tell me new directions was in canada? I thought it was in the us.*



Who 'Dat?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Get some KBB Hair Masque w/us on Wednesday.


and if yall know like i know yall better get yalls before i get mine and she better not put no dumb limit on it like, 4 per customer or something like that. damn i forgot she ships ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and if yall know like i know yall better get yalls before i get mine and she better not put no dumb limit on it like, 4 per customer or something like that. damn i forgot she ships ups



.........I just hope I can "Check-Out" this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, If Ya'll didn't know, I posted my mini-mini stash sale.erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat

no problem! the offer still stands...1/7/11...Im going to be at the store buying more oyin products!




mkd said:


> I can't wait to pick up my dew later on this week.
> 
> fattyfatfat, thanks for offering to get it for us though.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who 'Dat?



Where i got the conditioner base, i thought it was in the us but its in canada. I called customer service today and the prompts were in english and french and the lady said they are in canada.


----------



## chebaby

T, you got some great stuff on the exchange forum.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good luck Ms. T...seems like you are off to a great start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good luck Ms. T...seems like you are off to a great start.



We'll See.  

..........


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...when-do-you-consider-length-goal-reached.html



When the majority of my hurr gets there. What are people claiming lengths becuase of one teensy tiny damaged strand that made its way across the finish line?
erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *What are people claiming lengths becuase of one teensy tiny damaged strand that made its way across the finish line?*
> erplexed




.......................


........................


.......................


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> When the majority of my hurr gets there. What are people claiming lengths becuase of one teensy tiny damaged strand that made its way across the finish line?
> erplexed



I know right! Sheesh, I could claim BSL if I did that. BUT IM NOT!

where my girl simjam?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

natura87 said:


> When the majority of my hurr gets there. What are people claiming lengths becuase of one teensy tiny damaged strand that made its way across the finish line?
> erplexed



  Someone said that's all that mattered.


----------



## fattyfatfat

my boss called...no work tomorrow!!! 

Im almost finished with a whipped pudding from oyin. I have a back up jar...then I will be stocking up for sure! Im also almost done with the garlic DC from alter ego. It wont be a repurchase...for a while.


----------



## Minty

Can't be there until more than 3 layers are there. That means parting the hair at the point between the top of the crown and the base of the skull. Or if you're really crunk, two inches behind the crown. If all of that is the same length, then by all means claim it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Get some KBB Hair Masque w/us on Wednesday.


 
Um one of those 1hr sales!


----------



## Charz

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Can't be there until more than 3 layers are there. That means parting the hair at the point between the top of the crown and the base of the skull. Or if you're really crunk, two inches behind the crown. If all of that is the same length, then by all means claim it.



Dang! My crown is at SL, it grows super fast. I'm not gonna even claim BSL, its too confusing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Um one of those 1hr sales*!



IK Girl.

It's okay, if they actually let you complete your transactions with no problems.


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> *And for the love of God stop PMing us for products and calling us rich kids and ish*. We are grown a$$ women and we have jobs.


Call em out. For real. Idk what is wrong with folks feeling like they can speak on what SOMEONE ELSE does with their own damned money.


----------



## EllePixie

I went to the Hair and Body Boutique (I had my dad take me!). It's really cute there! The MyHoneyChild was 40% off so I wanted to try some stuff -

- Cognac Vanilla Bean Hair Texturizer
- HoneyNutt Condish
- Honey Love Loc Mist (to refresh 2nd day hair)
- Soy Jelly

So far I like the Loc Mist...I sprayed it on dry hair and it made my hair soft, not dry or crunchy (like Carol's Daughter).


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I went to the Hair and Body Boutique (I had my dad take me!). It's really cute there! The MyHoneyChild was 40% off so I wanted to try some stuff -
> 
> - Cognac Vanilla Bean Hair Texturizer
> - HoneyNutt Condish
> - Honey Love Loc Mist (to refresh 2nd day hair)
> - Soy Jelly
> 
> So far I like the Loc Mist...I sprayed it on dry hair and it made my hair soft, not dry or crunchy (like Carol's Daughter).


i meant to get the soy jelly when i went for Fab. cant believe i forgot. i hope its still one left chakakhanian uses it and i love her hair.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i meant to get the soy jelly when i went for Fab. cant believe i forgot. i hope its still one left chakakhanian uses it and i love her hair.


 
Ah, I got the last one!  *Runs away*


----------



## chebaby

ok tonight im going to mist my hair with water, then saturate my hair in coconut oil and call it a night. tomorrow i refuse to co wash. i will saturate my hair in more coconut oil(maybe vatika frosting for the smell), a little dew and then slick my hair into a puff using curl junkie smoothing gellie. i really like that stuff.

i plan on treating myself to curl junkie repair me, komaza shea butter lotion, and 1 of the following 3: either curl junkie smoothing lotion, curl junkie curls in a bottle or donna marie curl gellie.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Ah, I got the last one!  *Runs away*


LIAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

well i do have the type 2 hair cream and it has a gel like texture so maybe itll do the same thing. i dont twist much anyway.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> LIAR!!!!!!!!!


 
LOOOOOL SORRRRY, I remember because I was like dang I'd better get this since people must like it if it's the last one. There were a ton of the loc gel beside it. I kinda want that one too but it has a hard hold and I don't like hard holds...but I liked the ingredients...


----------



## Minty

Eisani said:


> Call em out. For real. Idk what is wrong with folks feeling like they can speak on what SOMEONE ELSE does with their own damned money.



well we cant all work for $14k a year. chile' please. people should know there limits 'n live wi/their means. If they think we rich, who the h*ll told them to be poor? I'm not defending my choices to no chick up in here. 


either get a boss, or be a boss.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> i plan on treating myself to curl junkie repair me, *komaza shea butter lotion*, and 1 of the following 3: either curl junkie smoothing lotion, curl junkie curls in a bottle or donna marie curl gellie.



I like this.  I haven't used it since the summer (trying to use my other 50-11 L-I).  I used it on my friends 4B hair last week for a twist out coupled with the O.O stuff and she loved it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies!

This morning I undid my BRBC twistout and my hair was superrrr soft all day! I think I luv this stuff more than the AOHC! BUT my hair was also sooo puffy and swollen! I looked like I had come out of the rain lol it was frizz city!
I ran home this evening and started twisting it with KCC for hold. Hope it comes out fab! Im twisting it now! I will let yall know how it turns out...I have 2 8 oz KCCC & 1 16 oz KCCC in my stash right now! Yikes!
Ladies on the east coast be careful and dont go out unless u absolutely have to!


----------



## fattyfatfat

where did this start? point me to the thread please!!!




HijabiFlygirl said:


> well we cant all work for $14k a year. chile' please. people should know there limits 'n live wi/their means. If they think we rich, who the h*ll told them to be poor? I'm not defending my choices to no chick up in here.
> 
> 
> either get a boss, or be a boss.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I rearranged my product closet.  Doing my end of the year inventory.  Trying to keep myself from buying stuff by seeing how much I already have to use up.

I've realized that I tend to use about 4oz of product for both cowashing and DCing.  I do my hair every 5-7 days right now so it will take a little more time to use up stuff during the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Analysis Vonnie.

Hopefully, after my 'Sale' I'll become a little more organized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....My little sale is going great. 

Hopefully, a few more things will go go go!


----------



## Brownie518

I felt like I needed some protein so I used Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener. It was just what I needed. My hair feels so good. 

This week, I'm going to pull out some more stuff that I need to use up. Stuff I won't be repurchasing. I'm know for the most part what I'll be using for the next few months so I want to clear up some space to make room. 

I had a sample of Qhemet CTDG and finished that up. Also finished up a mix of Kukui, Hemp Seed, and Wheat Germ oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....My little sale is going great.
> 
> Hopefully, a few more things will go go go!



That's good, T!! You've got some good stuff listed.  You shouldn't have any problem getting rid of all of them. 

And I know some of those are things you like so I'm glad to see you clearing them to reduce your stash.  That's my issue. I never want to get rid of ANYTHING!


----------



## chebaby

i want to get back into using kbb hair milk but im so in love with the dew right now. and not that ive ever had an issue with glycerin during the winter but it doesnt have any so my hair stays extra moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want to get back into using kbb hair milk* but im so in love with the dew right now.* and not that ive ever had an issue with glycerin during the winter but it doesnt have any so my hair stays extra moisturizing.



Ya'll ALL Got a Thang for Daddy-Doo-Doo-Wop-Plops.

He really must be a Pimp

Daddy-Doo handles his bizness


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll ALL Got a Thang for Daddy-Doo-Doo-Wop-Plops.
> 
> He really must be a Pimp
> 
> Daddy-Doo handles his bizness


you betta act like you know


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518 said:


> That's good, T!! You've got some good stuff listed.  You shouldn't have any problem getting rid of all of them.
> 
> And I know some of those are things you like so I'm glad to see you clearing them to reduce your stash.  That's my issue. *I never want to get rid of ANYTHING! *



This is so ME...I'd rather use it up or give it away then to actually throw it away.

I was proud of myself for throwing away some things that have been in my stash for a few years.  My mom would always give me her cast offs and I'd feel bad if I threw them away since that was "good" money


----------



## natura87

My hair is still soaking wet and I washed it hours ago. I swear my hair just retains moisture like a sponge. It feels like I just wet it.

I am organizing my stash this week to see what I know I will use up first, what will be sticking around and what I might want to give away.


----------



## chebaby

can you use a box dye over henna?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> can you use a box dye over henna?



I know some ppl have mentioned that the dye wouldn't take after henna.  I know Eisani mentioned something about this Fall 09.


----------



## chebaby

thanx vonnie. im not even sure i want to color(i want dark brown or black). im just tired of this color. i know i can indigo but id have to continue to do that. at least if i color i only have to do that once and then growing it out shouldnt be so bad since itll be dark like my hair.


----------



## mkd

Che, your hair color looks pretty in your avatar?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, your hair color looks pretty in your avatar?


thanx mkd. in some lights it looks a nice brown and in others it just looks red/orange.


----------



## mkd

Ok, i feel you Che.  Orange/red is not whats hot.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Maybe this will help.  I just read this by HijabiFlygirl in the "2010 setbacks" thread

**henna. - I have a love hate with henna. I don't like the red anymore, but I don't want indigo black either - I've been experimenting with color, and I may just use cassia and katam and amla. It will def. have to be a deep brown, but because my base color is red, the henna brings it out every time. *le sigh*


----------



## chebaby

thanx vonnie. that does help. if i color i will still use ayurvedic powders, just not henna.
im reading spicedhoney blog which i used to read all the time. i remember she used to do henna, then colored a cute honey brown at aveda, then did a box color. so it can be done i guess but every ones hair is different.
i think i learned my lesson with color. henna is good for conditioning but not color after a while if you are like me and get bored fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che.  I think you'll like the Color Combo you'll get from doing your Henna/Indigo Mix.  Just make sure you have the right Ratios.  

For your "Brown" You may hafta' to 1/2 Henna 1/2 Indigo Mix Separately + Combine together = Wrap hair & let process.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che.  I think you'll like the Color Combo you'll get from doing your Henna/Indigo Mix.  Just make sure you have the right Ratios.
> 
> For your "Brown" You may hafta' to 1/2 Henna 1/2 Indigo Mix Separately + Combine together = Wrap hair & let process.


yea i really need to think about which one i prefer to do. i have no idea right now. i would rather do henna and indigo because its natural and i wont have to wonder and play with chemicals.
but with the dye i only have to apply once and then let grow out. i want to get the color as close to my natural color as possible so i dont have to keep looking at 2 different colors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i really need to think about which one i prefer to do. i have no idea right now. i would rather do henna and indigo because its natural and i wont have to wonder and play with chemicals.
> but with the dye i only have to apply once and then let grow out. i want to get the color as close to my natural color as possible so i dont have to keep looking at 2 different colors.



I thought you just ordered Your Indigo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought you just ordered Your Indigo.


i did lol................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che- I think you should go the natural route since you were upset with how "chemicals" made your hair feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i did lol................



Girl, Slow Your Roll!  & Wait


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Slow Your Roll!  & Wait


you already know i change my mind with the quickness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you already know i change my mind with the quickness


 
Chile...You Change Like the Weatha'


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, bought to head off to bed soon. Going to spray my hair with a spritz i made with fleurtzy hair oil. Going to moisturize tomorrow with the doo doo and baggy my ends for a while, then seal with fl hair butter.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to get my fleurtzy butter in the mail. i hope i like it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to get my fleurtzy butter in the mail. i hope i like it.



I didn't like the consistancy at first but it hardened up in my cabinet. Its really soothing with lavender and jasmine. Im glad i gave it a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies ...... WAKE UP!  ............

Nothing going on.  I cannot believe I'm awake, but Imma crash again in a second.   Just rubbed on some BeeMine Serum.

Have some returns to make today and head to the P.O. and try to get back home before Y&R.  Yes,,,,,,I'm thoroughly enjoying my time off.  I need like 3-4 Mo' Weeks.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies ...... WAKE UP!  ............
> 
> Nothing going on.  I cannot believe I'm awake, but Imma crash again in a second.   Just rubbed on some BeeMine Serum.
> 
> Have some returns to make today and head to the P.O. and try to get back home before Y&R.  Yes,,,,,,I'm thoroughly enjoying my time off.  I need like 3-4 Mo' Weeks.erplexed



Lawd knows i don't want to go back.


----------



## SimJam

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> 
> This morning I undid my BRBC twistout and my hair was superrrr soft all day! I think I luv this stuff more than the AOHC! *BUT my hair was also sooo puffy and swollen!* I looked like I had come out of the rain lol it was frizz city!
> !


 
Yesss I love the BRBC and AOHC for refershing my twistouts in the morning because they make my hair sooo soft ... and I was wondering if they wud give sufficient hold to do the twists initially... thanks for this

has anyone tried Qhemets honeybush tea softgel?  Imma try it anyways, but I just figured Id ask lol 

My next product quests will be to find my staple natural/handmade twisting and DC (protein and moisture) products.

and Im mad a Qhemet and Oyin for being so good  Ive unfortunately got leave in moisture down pat in one go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lawd knows i don't want to go back*.



Me Either Girl.  I need at least another Month OR TWO

_*didn't we say that last year too?* _


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either Girl.  I need at least another Month OR TWO
> 
> _*didn't we say that last year too?* _



Shole did and i was off all the time . They got my spoiled. Oh well can't get that money if i don't work.

I think im going to baggy with sheamoisture dc today, i see people like it as a moisturizer too, so im going to try that. I want to co wash but its just too cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I think im going to baggy with sheamoisture dc today, i see people like it as a moisturizer too, so im going to try that. I want to co wash but its just too cold.*



I hear you say you were just planning on Baggying "the ends'....Are you still going to try that or something else?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hear you say you were just planning on Baggying "the ends'....Are you still going to try that or something else?



Yes i mean just the ends, i dampen my hair to moisturize but i will do my ends only in the baggy because i may go out again today. Since i got my detangling down with the paddle brush my roots are doing good so i will baby my ends.


----------



## Minty

morning ladies. The house is quite, the big man is gone and the kiddies are still sleeping. I am enjoying this slow coffee drinking morning in my "woman cave" chillaxing. 

DC with Olive You too. I love the way it smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes i mean just the ends, i dampen my hair to moisturize but i will do my ends only in the baggy because i may go out again today. Since i got my detangling down with the paddle brush my roots are doing good so i will baby my ends.



Sounds like a plan.  I was on that nurturing my ends too.  Moisturizing & Sealing. 

They look a lot better.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I was on that nurturing my ends too.  Moisturizing & Sealing.
> 
> They look a lot better.



Yeah im trying to limit my trims to 1x a year instead of 2x a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah im trying to limit my trims to 1x a year instead of 2x a year.



Yeah, I really started focusing in on them with that Claudie Ends Insurance #1 (and now #2), HV"s Whipped Ends Hydration and I also have some of that Komaza Jojoba Hemp Sealant (which is also very good).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I really started focusing in on them with that Claudie Ends Insurance #1 (and now #2), HV"s Whipped Ends Hydration and I also have some of that Komaza Jojoba Hemp Sealant (which is also very good).



I have some whipped ends coming  and the hair dew. i will see how this sheamoisture works too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have some whipped ends coming  and the hair dew. i will see how this sheamoisture works too.



Those all sound good under a Baggy.  Do you put a little oil with it to _seal_ or just using it straight???


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Those all sound good under a Baggy.  Do you put a little oil with it to _seal_ or just using it straight???



Just straight for the baggy then seal after since the hair is still damp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna get me a "Fresh little Rug aka Winter Hat" to go back to work in.  

Hopefully, I see one I like.  I'll get that, some Plastic Conditioning Caps and some Bobby Pins.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna get me a "Fresh little Rug aka Winter Hat" to go back to work in.
> 
> Hopefully, I see one I like.  I'll get that, some Plastic Conditioning Caps and some Bobby Pins.



I need to go to sally's too, i need more caps.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Had to go to court for a tix this morning and them folx canceled court. No sign or anything.  Cop had to tell us to go ask the clerk upstairs.

So clerk was telling folx when to come back or what they owed. Then told me if I didn't wanna go again pay $85 with points or come back plead it down and pay nearly $300.  I'm gonna go back cuz it will raise my insurance too much with the points.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

In hair related news.  I did a twist out after doing a quick moisturizing with Shea Rinse.  I smell very sweet and vanilla-y from Doo Daddy, BSP, and Egg Nog Shea Rinse.

My hair is extra shiny and full.  I love the Doo/BSP combo.


----------



## SimJam

sitting with some BFH mango macadamia mask on. I must say Im not feeling the square bottles for application/use, but I like how it feels on my hair.

even though its thin , or b/c it  is idunno, my hair just drank it up. 
I'll maybe get 3 uses out of each bottle.


----------



## natura87

i had to poo my hair last night. I dont know what happened but the combo of the DC and conditioners I used was bad. My hair wasnt even trying to dry after hours and hours and it just . I think it was over-moisturized. This has never happened before.


----------



## Shay72

As much as many of ya'll ship packages you should invest in being able to weigh, print your own stamps, and postage labels. My mom does this and she loves it. Shoot I buy my stamps from her. Also you can just give the packages to the mailperson, schedule a pick up, or just drop them in the mail. This eliminates all those trips to the post office. Stamps.com - Buy Postage Online, Print USPS Stamps and Shipping Labels


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> As much as many of ya'll ship packages you should invest in being able to weigh, print your own stamps, and postage labels. My mom does this and she loves it. Shoot I buy my stamps from her. Also you can just give the packages to the mailperson, schedule a pick up, or just drop them in the mail. This eliminates all those trips to the post office. Stamps.com - Buy Postage Online, Print USPS Stamps and Shipping Labels



Thanks Girl.  Fab had been suggesting that I do this for awhile.  If I keep up this Madness.............  I may!

Thanks again, for the Reminder.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 ButtersnBars _"Grow My Hair"_  Ordered a back-up.  

Very minty/soothing.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, lurking today at work too many folks here not working may get caught. I did a  dry braidout with shea moisture curl/hibiscus it's cute, won't get a second day but that ok plan to straighten for New years thursday so need to prep the hair.


----------



## chebaby

i co washed today with taliah waajid conditioner and i think tomorrow i will go to the bss and buy the big 32oz bottle.
then i used kbb hair milk(the old one) and the kbb hair butter to do a low puff. my hair is so shiny today. and i didnt use any gel to slick back, just the butter.
tonight i will spritz with water and then slick my hair into a hight puff with the kbb butter, tie on my scarf and call it a night. tomorrow i will wear the high puff to work.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, this sheamoisture dc should have been a hair butter. My ends feel really good. Going to see how they feel in the morning. I think on the days that i don't moisturize i will rotate and baggy my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone Evening Ladies.......

Che, mkd, Brownie, Pompous mailed your stuff.

I got a mini-haul today.  It's coming to a close soon.  

So I better enjoy!  Don't forget we got to get on KBB!

Will probably use up my Claudie Ends #1 tonight or tomorrow.  No Back-Ups, but I do have Ends #2.  

Other than that, nothing much going on.  Got all my Sales  mailed out and ran out of boxes.  

That's from throwing those boxes out last week.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! See all the post about the doo doo! I'm have to check out some stores preferably not bmore it little too far.  T package mailed today! 
Charz, how the itching and pain?  La are you rested today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi! If anyone is interested, I added 2 bottles of Carol's Daughter Shower Gels.  *Must take them both*

Thanks


----------



## chebaby

so my hair is feeling ok. now that it is 100% dry i cant tell kbb milk and butter is not a winter moisture duo. my hair feels ok but like itll be dry and in need of moisture in an hour lol. i guess ill use dew along with the kbb butter tonight instead of the butter alone.
going back to the dew next wash.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! See all the post about the doo doo! I'm have to check out some stores preferably not bmore it little too far.  T package mailed today!
> Charz, how the itching and pain?  La are you rested today?



Yes i have been up since 5 and no naps yet. I didn't sleep as long as i wanted to but at least i wasn't up all night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MT came today after I phoned them & emailed them and threatened them SMH.   Ooops!

Lemme e-mail them an apology.  _*eats 4 crow sammiches*_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi! If anyone is interested, I added 2 bottles of Carol's Daughter Shower Gels. *Must take them both*
> 
> Thanks


 
I think Charz like the Carol's daughter gel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I think Charz like the Carol's daughter gel?



It's SOLD.


----------



## chebaby

im glad your stuff is selling fast T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Come On Now Ya'll Let's get this Party Started Up in this Thread.

Who has something interesting to talk about?????


----------



## chebaby

im still doing research and weighing my options on the dye vs. indigo thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im still doing research and weighing my options on the dye vs. indigo thing.




Good You're Researching it.

_*i still think you should hendigo*_


----------



## Ltown

Anyone doing New Years party or gathering? I'm going out and it will be nice and warm here can't believe it 50 degrees come Fri.


----------



## mkd

I am about to wash and try this BFH pistachio to DC.  Hopefully yall will be chatty while I do my hair.


----------



## mkd

Che, I vote for the indigo too.  I can't fool with dye anymore.  I hate the way my dyed hair feels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am about to wash and try this BFH pistachio to DC.  Hopefully yall will be chatty while I do my hair.



Girl...You know we'll be Chatty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Anyone doing New Years party or gathering? I'm going out and *it will be nice and warm here can't believe it 50 degrees come Fri.*



I'm Babysitting Unless the childrren have plans 

They might stand me up _*crosses fingers*_

And it's suppose to be the same here 50+


----------



## Brownie518

mkd, I'm gonna do my hair later, too. I'm trying to decide between using BFH Ginger Macadamia  or trying the Pistachio one. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Brownie518

The weather is supposed to warm up by Friday here in NY also. I hope cuz its cold as &%$# right now!! 

Anyone use up/buy anything? I'm sitting here looking at my BFH lineup on the shelf, just shakin my head. (and finalizing my next order).


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I vote for the indigo too.  I can't fool with dye anymore.  I hate the way my dyed hair feels.


yea, i really dont wanna dye my hair either. i wish i never colored it in the first place


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Anyone use up/buy anything? *I'm sitting here looking at my BFH lineup on the shelf, just shakin my head.* (and finalizing my next order).



Girl, I Hate Opening my Refrigerator!

..........................

I could really move all that out to the Garage since it's COLD


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Come On Now Ya'll Let's get this Party Started Up in this Thread.
> 
> Who has something interesting to talk about?????



I'm about to do my neices hair. Its not really interesting but ehh, its all I got.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Come On Now Ya'll Let's get this Party Started Up in this Thread.
> 
> Who has something interesting to talk about?????



I got nothin. I'm cold and sleepy. I'm about to take one of La's naps.


----------



## chebaby

yea it seems a little slow around these parts today.


----------



## Ltown

Hold up I'm the only one that crash early in the evening, Che and La up in the middle of the night. What is going on?? Well I'm crash soon took  sleeper, I woke up at 2AM need to catch up so I don't fall asleep at work. 
Brownie hope you are safe up there it a hot mess look like DMV this past Feb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sale Is OVA'.  Everything Went. 

Thanks Ladies................


----------



## chebaby

well on another note, i am looking forward to getting my kbb masks tomorrow. i thought about getting a steamer but its on back order. and the mask with a plastic cap is just as good im sure.
have yall looked at the ingredients of the huetiful conditioner? it sounds yummy and i think its only $8.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Sale Is OVA'. Everything Went.
> 
> Thanks Ladies................


 
Outstanding, see they been watching you and your reviews that how you do it, no layaways, delays, partial payments.


----------



## Brownie518

Yes, Ltown! We got hit hard the other day. Here at my house I got at least 14 inches. My sis and brother got more, and lost power. It was ugly.


----------



## Shay72

My steamer and the Natural Jenesis has shipped. I'm trying to decide if I will order from Darcy's and Vitacost. I could just go to Vitamin Shoppe instead of ordering from Vitacost. We shall see. My hair is driving me crazy and this dayum cutie juice is hanging on for dear life. I might be tossing it if it ain't done by 12/31 .


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> well on another note, i am looking forward to getting my kbb masks tomorrow. i thought about getting a steamer but its on back order. and the mask with a plastic cap is just as good im sure.
> have yall looked at the ingredients of the huetiful conditioner? it sounds yummy and i think its only $8.



That conditioner does sound good, Che. You gettin it? 

Do the conditioner and mask have the same ingredients?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> That conditioner does sound good, Che. You gettin it?
> 
> Do the conditioner and mask have the same ingredients?


hmmm i dont know if i will get it. maybe if i break down and get the steamer. maybe. i didnt even look at the conditioner, just went straight to the mask.


----------



## Ltown

Alrightly the drugs are kicking in, but before I crash can someone tell me on Giovanni products where/how to find expiration date. I got direct leave in it's stamp 090402 but it say 24mths in circle. thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We gotta be on that KBB tomorrow!

I shole hope I don't forget.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> We gotta be on that KBB tomorrow!
> 
> I shole hope I don't forget.


 
So what is the sale just the mask 1/2 off of $25?


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah, I went to Sally's last night and got my tangle teezer. I also got some of those self warming heating caps. I bought the last 3. I got some hydracaps too. I have a ton of them here but I don't ever want to run out so every time I go to Sally's I will buy a 4 pack of them. In terms of conditioning caps yeah um....I might be good for a minute.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> We gotta be on that KBB tomorrow!
> 
> I shole hope I don't forget.


its gonna be on like pop corn. i am praying i dont have issues with my order or customer service because i will blast her.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> So what is the sale just the mask 1/2 off of $25?


yea, just the masks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its gonna be on like pop corn.* i am praying i dont have issues with my order or customer service because i will blast her.



..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..........


 imma be waiting with my cart already full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma be waiting with my cart already full.*



Me Too.


----------



## hannan

Hey guys! It's my birthday today  I was thinking about getting some KBB masks as a present to myself. Never tried but I figure that's a good excuse right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *Hey guys! It's my birthday today  I was thinking about getting some KBB masks as a present to myself.* Never tried but I figure that's a good excuse right?



Happy B-Day Girl:birthday2

Yep.  A nice gift.  

I think I'll buy a couple to celebrate with you


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mkd, I'm gonna do my hair later, too. I'm trying to decide between using BFH Ginger Macadamia  or trying the Pistachio one. Decisions decisions.


Brownie, I may get the ginger macadamia one with my next order.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie & MKD- Waiting on reviews of the BFH products.

I went to Sally's today ready to buy Mendex and Aphogee 2 step to see if this helps with my shedding but walked out empty handed.  I wasn't sure if there was a coupon and I'd hate to buy without a coupon.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> Hey guys! It's my birthday today  I was thinking about getting some KBB masks as a present to myself. Never tried but I figure that's a good excuse right?


happy birthday
my birthday is tomorrow which is why im getting the masks too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Brownie, I may get the ginger macadamia one with my next order.



mkd, which one did you use tonight?  How did your hair feel?


----------



## mkd

Happy birthday ladies!

I used up a vatika frosting.  I have 2 more.  I wish I had ordered a few more during the fall sale when they were $5.  I don't think I am willing to pay more than that.  I don't use them fast so these actually should last me until september when they go on sale again.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd, which one did you use tonight?  How did your hair feel?


I used the pistachio one and I am still under the dryer with it on.  Its an interesting texture.  Its not very slippy but that's ok as long as  it makes my hair feel good.  I kind of like the smell.


----------



## hannan

Thank you and happy early birthday to you, che! 	:birthday2

So these masks must be like a hairgasm in a jar, huh?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Happy birthday ladies!
> 
> I used up a vatika frosting.  I have 2 more.  I wish I had ordered a few more during the fall sale when they were $5.  I don't think I am willing to pay more than that.  I don't use them fast so these actually should last me until september when they go on sale again.


ive been using my vatika frosting on my scalp and hair almost everyday before i co wash. its good but i wont repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> Thank you and happy early birthday to you, che!     :birthday2
> 
> *So these masks must be like a hairgasm in a jar, huh*?


for my hair it is. i love it. i have tried many many many deep conditioners and i have to admit that this was the best for me.
i know some people wont like it because its thin but it really moisturized my hair and because of the shikakai and amla my hair felt strong after every use so i know its not a fluke. ive used it for maybe a little more than a year i think.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ive been using my vatika frosting on my scalp and hair almost everyday before i co wash. its good but i wont repurchase.


i know regular coconut oil is the same thing, i just love the way VF smells.  Regular coconut oil smells so good too though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANNAN & (early)CHE!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Ms. Chebabby tried to fly under the Radar on That One!

Happy B-Day Che!

dance7:::luv2::sweet:


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Happy birthday ladies!
> 
> I used up a vatika frosting.  I have 2 more.  I wish I had ordered a few more during the fall sale when they were $5.  I don't think I am willing to pay more than that.  I don't use them fast so these actually should last me until september when they go on sale again.



They arent on sale until then? 

Tartarsauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> So these masks must be like a hairgasm in a jar, huh?



I received a jar from Brownie this Summer....still holding it. 

After I stock up on some, I will crack it open......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> They arent on sale until then?
> 
> Tartarsauce.



Yeah, Girl, only in the Fall.  (September/October)  and that 20% right now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I received a jar from Brownie this Summer....still holding it.
> 
> After I stock up on some, I will crack it open......


girl when i get mine i will be trying to stretch it out so they last lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl when i get mine i will be trying to stretch it out so they last lmao.*



Yeah.  I've been holding on to that one right there.  Picked up one on BF 30% Sale, but _'gifted' it to another poster_.  

So, now I'm back to my original 1.

Will try to pick up a couple if ya'll don't have the site shut down.  

Only negative is Shipping.  

Not looking forward to that additional cost.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.  I've been holding on to that one right there.  Picked up one on BF 30% Sale, but _'gifted' it to another poster_.
> 
> So, now I'm back to my original 1.
> 
> Will try to pick up a couple if ya'll don't have the site shut down.
> 
> Only negative is Shipping.
> 
> Not looking forward to that additional cost.


shipping is free if you order like $50 right? or is it $75.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good Luck with the KBB sale tomorrow.  I'll be cheering you on.

I spent too much at TJMaxx today.  They had liters of Giovanni for $17 but I resisted the urge.  

Spent up my BFH money so I'm on the sidelines until April or August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shipping is free if you order like $50 right? or is it $75.



GO LOOK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shipping is free if you order like $50 right? or is it $75.



Nvrmd.  I just looked.  It's $75 and I know I AIN'T Spending No $75.00.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

KBB always has a catch.  

Maybe combining orders will help with shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good Luck with the KBB sale tomorrow.  I'll be cheering you on.
> 
> *I spent too much at TJMaxx today.  They had liters of Giovanni for $17 but I resisted the urge.
> *
> *Spent up my BFH money so I'm on the sidelines until April or August.*



Dang Vonnie!  Sounds like FUN.  Hope you caught some great Sales.  I have a $10.00 DSW Coupon burning a whole in my pocket.  

I should go & pick up a pair of work shoes before it expires.erplexed

You all get "Passes" In the No-Buy Right


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good Luck with the KBB sale tomorrow.*  I'll be cheering you on.*
> 
> I spent too much at TJMaxx today.  They had liters of Giovanni for $17 but I resisted the urge.
> 
> Spent up my BFH money so I'm on the sidelines until April or August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *KBB always has a catch.*



I bet Not Experience No System FAILURE THIS TIME EITHER


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang Vonnie!  Sounds like FUN.  Hope you caught some great Sales.  I have a $10.00 DSW Coupon burning a whole in my pocket.
> 
> I should go & pick up a pair of work shoes before it expires.erplexed
> 
> *You all get "Passes" In the No-Buy Right*



Yeah.but.only.on.our.staples


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bet Not Experience No System FAILURE THIS TIME EITHER


hmf, betta not. i surely use the phone and call them up like "hey, what it do?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Yeah.but.only.on.our.staples*



Ya'll Are ALL My SHERO's  

I get inspiration just visiting that thread.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmf, betta not. i surely use the phone and call them up like "hey, what it do?"*



I will too This Time  WATCH.

Hmp.

That other one was just a random.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will too This Time  WATCH.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> That other one was just a random.....


and it betta not take a month for me to get my stuff. not when i used to get it in 3 days.


----------



## mkd

The BFH left my hair very smooth when I rinsed it out.  I rollerset and am sitting under the dryer now.  I really liked the way it felt though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and it betta not take a month for me to get my stuff. not when i used to get it in 3 days.*



Well.............Now that might be a possibility 

We Bringin' In '11 Raw & Rachet!


----------



## chebaby

what yall think about myashas products?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Girl, only in the Fall.  (September/October)  and that 20% right now.



That aint right.

Welp, I guess regular CO will have to do until the fall and Oyin will get my money first.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.............Now that might be a possibility
> 
> *We Bringin' In '11 Raw & Rachet!*


rachet as he!!.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *The BFH left my hair very smooth when I rinsed it out. * I rollerset and am sitting under the dryer now. * I really liked the way it felt though.*



Girl, I really like the Cleansers too.  I felt the same way.  I will use BFH again next wash day.  The remainder of my Ginger/Orange Cleansing Conditioner and another one of the Cleansing Ones.

I haven't gotten around to the other ones yet.

Vonnie:  I read up up that _Plueberry_, it said it could also be used as a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what yall think about *myashas products?*



Girl....Who Dat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> r*achet as he!!.*



Girl....Just Gangsta' Rachet


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Who Dat?


lmao. there is a product company called myashas. been out for a while, people say the products are good but it takes a month to get your products. and i cant remember but i think they said the customer service sucked.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> lmao. there is a product company called myashas. been out for a while, people say the products are good but it takes a month to get your products. and i cant remember but i think they said the customer service sucked.


I haven't heard of this line Che.  It doesn't sound like something I need in my arsenal.  I don't want to wait a month or deal with poor customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao. there is a product company called myashas. been out for a while, people say the products are good but it takes a month to get your products. and i cant remember but i think they said the customer service sucked.*



Okay..............Chile...I don't need no mo' headaches

Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I really like the Cleansers too.  I felt the same way.  I will use BFH again next wash day.  The remainder of my Ginger/Orange Cleansing Conditioner and another one of the Cleansing Ones.
> 
> I haven't gotten around to the other ones yet.
> 
> *Vonnie:  I read up up that Plueberry, it said it could also be used as a Cleansing Conditioner*.



I was wondering why it was foaming up a lil (like micro bubbles).  I thought I hadn't rinsed the cleansing condish well enough.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..............Chile...I don't need no mo' headaches
> 
> Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture


mkd i understand girl. i dont wanna deal with the problems either. i dont hear much of anything on the board about it. at all.

i heard though that the mane attraction and heavenly hair cream are nice. ill pass though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..............Chile...I don't need no mo' headaches
> 
> Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture



Imma Wait till One of Ya'll Order


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I really like the Cleansers too.  I felt the same way.  I will use BFH again next wash day.  The remainder of my Ginger/Orange Cleansing Conditioner and another one of the Cleansing Ones.
> 
> I haven't gotten around to the other ones yet.
> 
> Vonnie:  I read up up that _Plueberry_, it said it could also be used as a Cleansing Conditioner.


I can't wait to try the cleansers


----------



## chebaby

wait, aint new york under snow right now? so that might slow up kbb too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I can't wait to try the cleansers



The Ginger/Orange was very, very nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Wait till One of Ya'll Order


i been holding out for a year once i heard that her wait time has always been a month and has never changed, i was like no thank you. i was just wondering if any of yall heard of them and what yall think.
so no review from me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wait, aint new york under snow right now? so that might slow up kbb too.*



Girl, Don't be Giving them No Excuses ..................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I liked the one I tried the Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Conditioner.

Guess I can use the Plueberry to wash and DC with something after, since I had planned to cowash with it.

T did you ever use CG's babassou dc?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i been holding out for a year once i heard that her wait time has always been a month and has never changed, i was like no thank you. i was just wondering if any of yall heard of them and what yall think.
> so no review from me



BFH and Hydratherma are the only new vendors Imma pick up this year

ha, ha the year is almost over

I am seriously tryna' limit my vendors.....  IK it doesn't seem like it right now, but if I can accomplish that in 2011, that would be wonderful.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Ginger/Orange was very, very nice.


What BFH product are you moving on to next T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I liked the one I tried the Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Conditioner*.
> 
> Guess I can use the Plueberry to wash and DC with something after, since I had planned to cowash with it.
> 
> *T did you ever use CG's babassou dc?*



@1st Bolded.  That's good to know.


2nd Bolded: I Sold It.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I liked the one I tried the Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> Guess I can use the Plueberry to wash and DC with something after, since I had planned to cowash with it.
> 
> T did you ever use CG's babassou dc?


Vonnie, did the cleansing conditioner make your hair feel clean?

Random question: do we know if BFH is a black woman?

Vonnie, I only used a sample of CG bassabu DC and I didn't love it.  Not enough to buy it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> BFH and Hydratherma are the only new vendors Imma pick up this year
> 
> *ha, ha the year is almost over
> *
> I am seriously tryna' limit my vendors.....  IK it doesn't seem like it right now, but if I can accomplish that in 2011, that would be wonderful.


you are funny(to the bolded)

but im with you. im trying to limit my vendors too. i have no idea what vendors im sticking with since i can get almost everything locally. i cant get my darcys deep conditioner here though.
i noticed this store doesnt sale a lot of the deep conditioners. they are supposed to get kbb next year and i bet they wont have to deep conditioner. they dont even have komaza deep conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Don't be Giving them No Excuses ..................


im just trying to prepare myself for the mess i know they are going to throw at me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *What BFH product are you moving on to next T?*



Maybe the Yarrow or the Marshmallow Cleansing since I'm almost done with the Ginger. 

I will use the other DC'ers after I finish some of the DC'ers I have open.  Jasmine, BeeMine, ButtersnBars etc..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Vonnie, did the cleansing conditioner make your hair feel clean?
> 
> Random question: do we know if BFH is a black woman?
> 
> Vonnie, I only used a sample of CG bassabu DC and I didn't love it.  Not enough to buy it.



1.  I had been bunning for 2 days before I used this and I didn't use a whole lot like an ounce or so and my hair felt clean.  My only problem is that I used the Plueberry after so it made my hair soft and even more clean.

2.  The pic on the site shows a black woman.

3.  Thanks I have 16oz that I'm thinking about opening to use up.  I have the WDT & MHC Molasses in rotation for DCs right now.  So i'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you are funny(to the bolded)
> 
> but im with you. im trying to limit my vendors too. i have no idea what vendors im sticking with since i can get almost everything locally. i cant get my darcys deep conditioner here though.
> i noticed this store doesnt sale a lot of the deep conditioners. they are supposed to get kbb next year and i bet they wont have to deep conditioner. they dont even have komaza deep conditioner.



I started to sell my Komaza DC'ers, but I only have 1 of each.  So, I decided to hang on to them (for now).erplexed

Yeah, I wanna cut back on the amount of vendors.  They need more shops like Curlmart , Your's and Fab/mkd's spot, that sells a variety of vendors.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Speaking of new vendors, I found a business card for Zuresh Natural Products.  

I think I got this during a jazz festival this summer.  My friend was supposed to order from them but never did.

The products look nice. even the skin stuff


----------



## mkd

Thanks Vonnie, I just went to the site and read up on the owner.


----------



## mkd

I can't wait to take these rollers out. My hair is feeling really smooth.


----------



## chebaby

off to the natural site to take a look see


----------



## chebaby

ok imma have to say no to zuresh. for several reasons but 1 reason is i dont see no hair butter.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che- they have a loc butter:
Shea, Kokum, and Aloe Butters
Carnauba Palm Plant Wax (consistency of honey), Castor Seed Oils, Vit E & Carrot Oil
Soy Lethicin (found in almost all "living" cells and is high in B vitamins and anti-oxidants- advanced softening and moisturizing effect and great for dry and dehydrated hair and skin), Cherry Kernel (contains natural antioxidants-alpha, delta and gamma tocopherols & vitamins A & E. Prevents UV absorption by forming a barrier on the surface of the hair and skin) & Sesame Oils. Silk Peptides, Proteins, and Amino Acids, Rosemary, Lime Verbena & Sage Herbs, Essential Oil – Fragrances. 

OT- just saw a commercial with a 20-something black girl rocking a cute TWA.  

My only question is why when they show natural hair its either a TWA or loosely curled hair?


----------



## chebaby

thanx vonnie. i didnt see it because the site is waaaaayyyyy to busy for me lol.

have yall seen the kinky curly commercial?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, bout to hit the sack soon, been watching tv and chillin with the fam. My hair still feels good. The sm dc may be a keeper as a baggie cream also. I won't be buying any masks tomorrow, i read the ingredients and my hair doesn't agree with the ayurvedic? ingredients so i will pass. I wanted to try the beemine dc but don't like that irish spring scent. So i guess im done, the 1st is almost here and the no buy will start.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy b day che and hannan, you ladies have a blessed and wonderful day. Im out yall goodnight.


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> have yall seen the kinky curly commercial?



I caught a little glimpse of it on BET I think. Better than watching those stupid  Dr. Miracle commercials I tell ya


----------



## chebaby

goodnight La, and thanx.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> I caught a little glimpse of it on BET I think. Better than watching those stupid  Dr. Miracle commercials I tell ya


you know, the commercial actually reminded me of dr. miracle same thing, just one for natural and one for relaxed. and the kinky curly commercial didnt look as low budget lmao.


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> you know, the commercial actually reminded me of dr. miracle same thing, just one for natural and one for relaxed. *and the kinky curly commercial didnt look as low budget lmao*.



That's probably why I thought it was better.  I guess they made it to the big time now.


----------



## robot.

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> OT- just saw a commercial with a 20-something black girl rocking a cute TWA.
> 
> *My only question is why when they show natural hair its either a TWA or loosely curled hair?*



I love seeing other curlies in commercials! I have noticed some 4's.  Then again, I completely gloss over waves and 3's (no offense to three's, the back of my head is a three), so if I see a kink or a coil, they've got my attention.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Got off work late so Im on here late! Im re-twisting my hair for my twist out. Last night I used KCCC over the Qhemet BRBC that I put in on Sunday night and my hair was soft, bouncy, and well defined. I had a fab hair day! Nice to know that KCCC plays well with the Qhemet products. I was so excited to try them out again but Im going to put Qhemet away for now and focus next week on using up the myhoneychild type 4 cream. Time to see if I really love it!

4 days til no-buy! Too bad I cant haul anything before the 1st! Im gonna have to use a pass for my next haul! Any of u ladies order from ayurnaturalbeauty? They've got some goodies on there that I cant wait to try!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Vonnie, did the cleansing conditioner make your hair feel clean?
> 
> Random question: do we know if BFH is a black woman?
> 
> Vonnie, I only used a sample of CG bassabu DC and I didn't love it. Not enough to buy it.


 
It didn't for me MKd none of the cleansing conditioner works for me. My hair felts waxy. I will stick with moisturizing shampoos or nonsulfates if I can find them.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> happy birthday
> my birthday is tomorrow which is why im getting the masks too


 
Happy Birthday Che! Are you hair shopping today? I think you and I are the only one not in the no buy?


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> what yall think about myashas products?





chebaby said:


> lmao. there is a product company called myashas. been out for a while, people say the products are good but it takes a month to get your products. and i cant remember but i think they said the customer service sucked.





mkd said:


> I haven't heard of this line Che.  It doesn't sound like something I need in my arsenal.  I don't want to wait a month or deal with poor customer service.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..............Chile...I don't need no mo' headaches
> 
> Asha's...Handmade Natural Products that Nurture


Someone posted in their Fotki some time ago that they found bugs in their MyAshas product 

Photo: Up-close and Personal | Why I no longer do business w/ Asha's album | Love and Nappiness * Updated 5/13* | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Che.. happy BIRTHDAY baby doll!!

See.. this is crazy.. I pulled this from the fotki site.. Ros posted...

I had a bad experience with her as well. I normally stay away from this topic except with people wholm are close in my cyber-circle, but here goes. After waiting a WHILE to get my products and posting several timnes in a thread on NP regarding them, I decided to inquire about the status of my order. My response was" With all due respect, you have your tracking number and thus your shipping confirmation. We do not control what happens with USPS. May customers have emailed stating that they have not received their package only to receive it that very day. Alas, we are aware that you have decided to do business with a reputable vendor (an improperly quoted phrase from my post on Nappturality) and whaile we are sorry for your loss, we wish you continued success in the future." I was HEATED that she would quote from my NP thread. She lurks in threads, gets ticked about what she reads, and then sends back nasty grams. Well, I responded by letting her know that first of all, if she wanted to address my personal comments, she should not have done so in a business inquiry response. She had my PERSONAL email and could have easily told me what she thought about my comments via another medium. Secondly, I have had nothing but positive things to say about her products. I even refrained from bashing those products that don't work for me because they were good products, just not for MY hair. A few people have bought products based on MY recommendations and I made sure to let her know that. I also let her know that she has never given me so much as a thank-you, much less a discount after the fact. After that, I did not get ANY MORE emails from her. The whole thing jumped off from a LONG time ago due to a converstation on the phone and I was like SERIOUSLY?? Anyway, I made the mistake of ordering from her again and I have waited for QUITE some time for my package. I ordered after receiving an email on reduced shipping. I thought that maybe she was getting back on track with her business, but boy was I wrong. Even if I get my package, it will have been TOO LONG of a wait. I wish I had read this before my last purchase. It WOULD NOT have happened. ============================================ L&N: Yeah, I know she lurks in NP and she's even been on my Fotki. The way I see it is, the truth is the truth, if you don't like the information currently being put out there about you and your business than you need to change the information. After all this went down with her I was tempted to put it on NP and honestly, the only reason why I didn't was because I didn't want to bump her thread up, lol, it's no wonder her thread will drag on for like 8 months, while every other business gets a new thread started every month or 2. That should have been red flag #1. I also got the email about reduced shipping and promptly emailed her back asking to be removed from her mailing list. Only way I'll use her stuff again (after I run out of MA and SK) is if I come home and someone left some on my doorstep, and I don't think that will ever happen! She seems to have too much pride and doesn't take criticism well, even when it's warranted. I'm sorry, there is NO excuse for 5-7 week turnarounds, that ish is ridiculous!


----------



## SimJam

oh wow, ppl catch feelings easy eh LOL

thats just so unprofessional, quoting a message from a forum. 
did she also put it on her FB .... LOLOLOL

wow and the herbugs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....That was just gross about the Asha stuff. 

And the terrible Customer Service.

Glad none of us were really interested in that.

Anyway..........Hi Ya'll  Getting ready to rub in a little MT.

Hoping to finish up 1-2 things this week.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

robot. said:


> I love seeing other curlies in commercials! I have noticed some 4's.  Then again, I completely gloss over waves and 3's (no offense to three's, the back of my head is a three), so if I see a kink or a coil, they've got my attention.



She was a 4something Its just that when I see a 4something most times they have a TWA like that's the standard style of that hair type.  When I see a 3something they have a full head of hair.  

I just like seeing black women in commercials with natural hair no matter how it looks.


----------



## EllePixie

Bugs??? Icks mcgee!


----------



## mkd

Bugs,  what kind of bugs were these? Awww hell no, I will NEVER order from her.  Unacceptable.  

Happy birthday Che!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, whoo chile if i ever found bugs in my stuff id have to make a road trip, gross. Well my hairveda shipped, get it bj now all im waiting for is my kbn order and i will be set, i hope.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 
I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and that all is well. I was stuck in Baltimore's airport trying to get back from NY; what a nightmare but I'm back and playing catchup now.

Day congrats on your BC.
Happy Birthday Che and Hannan
Charz I hope recovery is going smoothly.

I used up a banana brulee and I have back ups.
My sis washed my hair with one of the shea moisture shampoos; not sure how I feel about it . It's seems like its much to me.


----------



## Charz

Hey ltown and curlyhersheygirl, I am doing good. I'm off oxy! No more being delirious (more than usual)

Happy Birthday Che! You gonna spend it with ur new best friend?

Can I be in? 

Happy Birthday Hannan


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Successfully Placed KBB Order.  No Issues!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Successfully Placed KBB Order.  No Issues!



wat's dis sale I heards of??


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> wat's dis sale I heards of??



Kbb flash wendsday sale 50% off lucious hair mask until 1 est.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Kbb flash wendsday sale 50% off lucious hair mask until 1 est.



is dey a code?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Happy Birthday Che! Are you hair shopping today? I think you and I are the only one not in the no buy?


i just purchased 4 kbb masks and got free shipping. well see how this order goes.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> is dey a code?



Not that i am aware of hun, its on the first page of the site. Maybe someone else knows for sure?


----------



## Charz

i got it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

code is "flash"


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Successfully Placed KBB Order.  No Issues!


Placed my order and got free shipping, too. Wow! What a deal! I wished they had their FANATIC size on sale, too. They removed it from selection shortly after midnight. 

Happy birthday Chebaby and belated birthday Hannan. Charz, glad you're off the meds and feeling like yourself.

Received my camdengrey.com order and waiting on my brambleberry.com order to be delivered.

Did anyone participate in the KBN's 25% off and $5 shipping sale? I decided not to get anything this go 'round.

Bought from IDT's sale Afroveda's Ashla Amlii and Miss Bhree and swapped an Argan oil with her!

Trying to catch up on some threads. Limited computer use.

I'm going to mix up a 4 oz. jar of some butters I bought (Murumuru and Mowrah with Nilitoica Shea). Haven't decided on the oils to mix with them, though. I hope they're as moisturizing as everyone says they are. 

And Priss Pot I hope you're feeling better. What an experience! To be threatened like that!! I'm glad no physical harm came to you.


----------



## Charz

I bought 3 for free shipping. 37.50 ain't bad!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I bought 3 for free shipping. 37.50 ain't bad!!!!



Same!  So Did I!


----------



## chebaby

thanx for the bday wishes. i thought about going to get my big bottle of taliah waajid conditioner but i may wait. we will see.

i did a dry twist set last night a la curly nikki. i misted my hair with water and then smoothed a dime size of dew on each section before brushing it out with the TT. my hair is so smooth and shiny and soft. but they still shrunk over night so i cant wait to see how this twist out turns out. if i like it ill try to do it every other week. i cant dry brush my hair too often. i didnt loose too much hair but it was enough. mostly shed hair though, i only saw like 2 short hairs.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> I bought 3 for free shipping. 37.50 ain't bad!!!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Same!  So Did I!


I just went back to her site and it says Free Shipping over $25 'til Thursday. 'Bout time we got a break on shipping.


----------



## chebaby

oh and beautyaddict, your hair is beautiful in that zing girl.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Anybody getting anything from the 15% off beemine sale? Don't need anything this time and 15% is not enough.


> Thank you so much for allowing us to serve you another year!! To show our appreciation we will be having a "Year End Celebration". This is the season of giving as well as taking; please insure your packages to guard against theft, damage and yes lost packages. We hand make our nourishing products with lots of love and during this season it may take 7-10 business days to ship. We are working diligently to complete your orders quickly and appreciate your patience. Again, thank you for a bee•U•tiful year! One Love!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Anybody getting anything from the 15% off beemine sale? Don't need anything this time and 15% is not enough.



Nah....Imma Pass


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and beautyaddict, your hair is beautiful in that zing girl.



Yep.  I totally agree.


----------



## EllePixie

Happy birfday Che!

And I wasn't going to bite on the KBB sale...but free shipping is a weakness of mine (and the price is great, being that it's less expensive than her 6oz leave-ins). I got two!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> It didn't for me MKd *none of the cleansing conditioner works for me.* My hair felts waxy. I will stick with moisturizing shampoos or nonsulfates if I can find them.



Which ones have you tried?


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> Anybody getting anything from the 15% off beemine sale? Don't need anything this time and 15% is not enough.



I wanted to try that dc but i don't want the smell.


----------



## natura87

Happy Birthday Che and Hannan!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Wooohooo to all the KBB buyers!!!

Glad it went well and everyone got their orders in.

Great job with the free shipping.


----------



## La Colocha

My ends still feel nice from yesterday so i will use the sm dc also with my other baggy creams. I got 2 masks too and free shipping. I would have never tried it other wise. I gave coconut oil a chance and my hair is doing fine so if these don't work, che has first dibs lmao and thanks ladies for answering my questions i had to do some quick research to make my final decision. Im all set now, im in the no buy and dc challenge next year.


----------



## Charz

Man this no buy starting in 2011 is gonna suck. i'm all frantic lookin for deals. I want a nice leather tote and I think I've grown outta Coach. I Need To Find One Before 2010 ENDS!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just finished washing my hair.  I forgot I'm going to be out until late tonight and  I need to be able to twist it up for work (Thrus-Sun).

I cowashed with BFH Marshmallow cleansing condish.  I really like it.  Soft shiny clean hair.  I almost cowashed after to detangle but I could detangle well with the Cleansing condish.

I just put a 4oz Jasmines Xtreme Babassou Condish in...Used this up.  Put my hair in a bun for now.  Will rinse and twist when I get in tonight.


----------



## Charz

Oh and don't judge me but I got an extra hair mask so I can trade it


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Man this no buy starting in 2011 is gonna suck. i'm all frantic lookin for deals. I want a nice leather tote and I think I've grown outta Coach. I Need To Find One Before 2010 ENDS!



I was a bit worried too but i think we will be fine. Im sure there are some year end deals on purses, try nordies, i think i got an email from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Im all set now, im in the no buy and dc challenge next year.*



I'm in the:

U1 B1 Non-Challenge
Protective Style
Wig Challenge
Co-Wash
Deep Conditioning
Non-Officially Sulfur Challenge

And Oh Yeah, an _Advisor_ in the No-Buy Challenge...............

j/k but i will be lurking.....and prolly commenting


----------



## natura87

i am taking my braids out and I will wear a braidout for the rest of the week. I planned on keeping them in longer but I ran into a bit of a problem, so they are coming out now.


----------



## Charz

Guys you don't understand how happy I am that black doesn't crack.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm in the:
> 
> U1 B1 Non-Challenge
> Protective Style
> Wig Challenge
> Co-Wash
> Deep Conditioning
> Non-Officially Sulfur Challenge
> 
> *And Oh Yeah, an Advisor in the No-Buy Challenge*...............
> 
> j/k but i will be lurking.....and prolly commenting





I'm only in the u1b1 non challange and the No Buy Challenge.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just finished washing my hair. I forgot I'm going to be out until late tonight and I need to be able to twist it up for work (Thrus-Sun).
> 
> I cowashed with BFH Marshmallow cleansing condish. I really like it. Soft shiny clean hair. I almost cowashed after to detangle but I could detangle well with the Cleansing condish.
> 
> I just put a 4oz Jasmines Xtreme Babassou Condish in...Used this up. Put my hair in a bun for now. Will rinse and twist when I get in tonight.


 
I might need to gone ahead and get this... marshmellow cleansing conditioner.. and just be ready to shut operations down come 1/1/.... lol.

I need to wash my hair today too.. it's a dangon shame when you gotta think about what you want to use and change your mind 4x...

I just pooed on Sunday .. so maybe I'll use ASIAN coconut cowash.. since I never tried it like I was supposed to last week.


----------



## Charz

^ fab tell me where the deals are on purses! Please?


----------



## chebaby

this is my only challenge or non challenge lol.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> this is my only challenge or non challenge lol.


 
+1
lol....


----------



## hannan

Jeez guys! I stocked up! I better go and join the no buy challenge. 

Is this even a challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I cowashed with BFH Marshmallow cleansing condish.  I really like it.  Soft shiny clean hair.  I almost cowashed after to detangle but I could detangle well with the Cleansing condish.*



I Agree Vonnie.  I really love the Cleansing Conditioner.  I hope I like the other ones just as much.  i.e. Cotton Marshmallow & the Yarrow one.

I also hope I like the Cowash Conditioners I've acquired: HV's Amla, ASIAN Coconut Co-Wash, DB Pumpkin Seed Curls Cleanse, BFH.

I can't wait to try them all.  BFH just gives both conditioning & cleansing.  I didn't think, for me, it was waxy at all.


----------



## natura87

hannan said:


> Jeez guys! I stocked up
> 
> I better go and join the no buy challenge.



Your location... OMG.


----------



## Charz

hannan said:


> Is this even a challenge?



:hangsheadinshamewhileJesusweeps:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Is this even a challenge?



Uh. Yeah.


----------



## natura87

hannan said:


> Jeez guys! I stocked up! I better go and join the no buy challenge.
> 
> Is this even a challenge?



Why yes, yes it is. This nonchallenge-challenge encourages me to use up my stuff.



Charz said:


> :hangsheadinshamewhileJesusweeps:


----------



## hannan

Oh, you guys.


----------



## Charz

hannan said:


> Is this even a challenge?




  

I am so dead bwahahaha


----------



## La Colocha

hannan said:


> Jeez guys! I stocked up! I better go and join the no buy challenge.
> 
> *Is this even a challenge?*



You see i didn't add it to my list for next year, but ill still be here.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> ^ fab tell me where the deals are on purses! Please?


 
Are you looking for like a work bag or a handbag... or a combo...
I am signed up on like every sample site there is ...I got a  tote earlier in the week from one of em like 70% off.. can't remember which one it was though..but I think it ended yesterday... 

But bloomies is having a sale.. (in person better than online), Nordies as LC mentioned... having their half yearly... barney's... revolve....

PM me exactly what you're looking for because I can get longwinded when it comes to handbags and I don't want to get a spanking.. and I'm sure I can point you in the right direction.. 

Wait so your no buy includes everything... you go girl!!! I can only do it by category..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This is the best thread on the Forum.    IMHO.  OH WAIT....Except for the "What Did YOU Buy this Week Thread"

I have accomplished so much in U1 B1.

I have learned 'not' to have a variety of products opened at the same time
Not feel bad for KIM on things that don't work
Great Friends. Good Laughs. Great Information.

..........................


----------



## *fabulosity*

hannan said:


> Jeez guys! I stocked up! I better go and join the no buy challenge.
> 
> Is this even a challenge?


 
You didn't know???
Its to see how much you can buy!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Lmao, this is a challenge within a challenge, like them zen old chinese death trap kind of things were you have to reach a higher consiousness to really reap the benefits. *eats the rest of my egg foo yung*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, this is a challenge within a challenge, like them zen old chinese death traps kind of things were you have to reach a higher consiousness to really reap the benefits. *eats the rest of my egg foo yung*.*



It is a Challenge within a Challenge.  I Agree.  We all accomplish different things that's why it's on Part 4.

We each can take away something positive from this thread.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Agree Vonnie. I really love the Cleansing Conditioner. I hope I like the other ones just as much. i.e. Cotton Marshmallow & the Yarrow one.
> 
> I also hope I like the Cowash Conditioners I've acquired: HV's Amla,* ASIAN Coconut Co-Wash, DB Pumpkin Seed Curls Cleanse, BFH*.
> 
> I can't wait to try them all. BFH just gives both conditioning & cleansing. I didn't think, for me, it was waxy at all.


 
See the spirit made me get alla deez..

Plus I got 32 oz of the high a$$ Curl Junkie one.. which BETTA rock my world and knock my socks off at the same time.. for that price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *See the spirit made me get alla deez..
> *
> Plus I got 32 oz of the high a$$ Curl Junkie one.. which BETTA rock my world and knock my socks off at the same time.. for that price.



Well......them high polished well-manicured fangers just got it bad.

I am really liking the concept of a Cleansing Conditioner.  That's all WEN is really and Hair One *which I've never tried*

I'm glad to incorporate this concept into my Cowashing regimen.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is the best thread on the Forum.    IMHO.  OH WAIT....Except for the "What Did YOU Buy this Week Thread"
> 
> I have accomplished so much in U1 B1.
> 
> *I have learned 'not' to have a variety of products opened at the same time*
> Not feel bad for KIM on things that don't work
> Great Friends. Good Laughs. Great Information.
> 
> ..........................



I still havent been able to curb this. I just cant help it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I still havent been able to curb this. I just cant help it.*



BAD, BAD Habit Natura!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> BAD, BAD Habit Natura!



 I know...but..but its hard!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

T, I still use a rinse out conditioner afterwards... especially because that ginger orange had my head feeling so clean....


----------



## Ltown

Awesome everyone got their KBB glad to hear that!


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> I know...but..but its hard!!!



Girl hush up with all that cryin and get it together lmao, it ain't that hardlol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *T, I still use a rinse out conditioner afterwards... especially because that ginger orange had my head feeling so clean....*



I did last time (the rest of my Ori O) 

I go straight to the Steamer afterwards, so I haven't been using an additional Conditioner.  

Just the DC'er I steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl hush up with all that cryin and get it together lmao, it ain't that hard*lol.



Hmp.

Shol' Ain't.

Just stop opening stuff up

...................


----------



## La Colocha

Is ori having a new year sale with the eventualities and all? *cackels*.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> Awesome everyone got their KBB glad to hear that!


 
Yea...I blame this thread on me getting it. LOL. I had eight minutes left and Charz mentioned the free shipping. I got it before I even looked up reviews...but it seems like a good DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is ori having a new year sale with the eventualities and all? *cackels**.



Unexpected Eventualities of Non-Eventualities made us unexpectedly.....


----------



## Charz

Well i know we gettin all our stuff on time. Karen prolly be lookin at this thread more than the KBB thread in the vendor forum.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz does the no-buy start on ny eve at midnight or ny day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Charz does the no-buy start on ny eve at midnight or ny day?*



.................  

Hmp.  It need to start at Midnight. 

.............


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz does the no-buy start on ny eve at midnight or ny day?



12 am....pst


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> .................
> 
> Hmp.  It need to start at Midnight.
> 
> .............



Don't be trying the sabotage the little precious time we have left due to the eventualities and events and all ya dig. 4 months is a long arse time.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> 12 am....pst



Ok so that means 2 am here, thanks lady.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnie--Girl, get them rules right on the "No Buy" challenge. You can replace your staples without using a pass. That's why Charz made us list them. You use the passes for the foolishness . And you can only use the passes when there is a sale and with one vendor .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> 12 am....pst



WAIT!  So what is that EST?  3:00 or 4:00 a.m.?

Okay......


_*remembers i'm not even in this challenge*_


----------



## La Colocha

* Goes to look at the po 10 staples list* lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Don't be trying the sabotage the little precious time we have left due to the eventualities and events and all ya dig. *4 months is a long arse time.*



Hey ! I'm an Advisor......  =  

It Shol' is a Long Time! @bolded.

Ya'll Can Do it.

And Shay has ALL "The Rules" down-pat.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Vonnie--Girl, get them rules right on the "No Buy" challenge. You can replace your staples without using a pass. That's why Charz made us list them. You use the passes for the foolishness . And you can only use the passes when there is a sale and with one vendor .



See i can't buy anything because then i will keep going, when is the hairveda spring sale ususally? If i can make it until then i will be alright.


----------



## Charz

Ms. Terri you can be the official adviser   for the challenge.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Ms. Terri you can be the official adviser  for the challenge.


 
 T.. advisor for a no buy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Ms. Terri you can be the official adviser   for the challenge.



Girl...I ain't gone mess ya'll up.  _*thanks anyway*_

I'll be buying..._*cough* I mean *lurking*_ from a far.

Because I want you all to succeed.  

Brownie & I will do our little personal raggedy January no-buy.  I just hope she & I can get through that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> T.. advisor for a no buy....



Ain't that a Joke.

Especially with _Yo' Spirit_ all up in through Folx


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...I ain't gone mess ya'll up.  _*thanks anyway*_
> 
> I'll be buying..._*cough* I mean *lurking*_ from a far.
> 
> Because I want you all to succeed.
> 
> Brownie & I will do our little personal raggedy January no-buy.  I just hope she & I can get through that.



Sorry I already added it to the challenger page.


----------



## Charz

I think we need to have titles for this challenge too!

I think La should be the warden!


----------



## Pompous Blue

I have ‘til 1/01/11 to join the No-buy challenge? Been thinking about it ever since Charz started the thread. I just have a hard time naming my 10 products!

  Charz, need some advice. How does this list sound?

  1. Jamila/Karishma henna and Katam 
  2. Christine Gant’s Mixed Greens
  3. Bentonite/Rhassoul Clay 
  4. Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil
  5. Rose Water
  6. Hempseed or Wheat Germ Oil
  7. Beemine BeeUTiful DC
  8.  Oyin Shine and Define
  9.  Hair vitamins (I don’t know which ones yet. Will use pass in Feb. to purchase them)
  10. Horsetail (Shavegrass) and Black Teas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Sorry I already added it to the challenger page.*



I'll tip in there from time-to-time to check on ya'll tho'. 

With ya'll all in there, it's going to be a GREAT Challenge...................

I'm Sure We'll All be over there even:  Che, Brownie, Fab, mkd, redecovert, and the rest of the other Felonious Offenders.:dollar:


----------



## EllePixie

Yea I know I won't be joining that one. I get all itchy when I feel restricted LOL.


----------



## Charz

Pompous Blue said:


> I have ‘til 1/01/11 to join the No-buy challenge? Been thinking about it ever since Charz started the thread. I just have a hard time naming my 10 products!
> 
> Charz, need some advice. How does this list sound?
> 
> 1. Jamila/Karishma henna and Katam
> 2. Christine Gant’s Mixed Greens
> 3. Bentonite/Rhassoul Clay
> 4. Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil
> 5. Rose Water
> 6. Hempseed or Wheat Germ Oil
> 7. Beemine BeeUTiful DC
> 8.  Oyin Shine and Define
> 9.  Hair vitamins (I don’t know which ones yet. Will use pass in Feb. to purchase them)
> 10. Horsetail (Shavegrass) and Black Teas



Vitamins are ok, you don't have to list them. do you drink the tea or use the rose water other than with ur hair? if so you don't have to list those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I have ‘til 1/01/11 to join the No-buy challenge? Been thinking about it ever since Charz started the thread. I just have a hard time naming my 10 products!
> 
> *Charz, need some advice. How does this list sound?*



Lawd Jesus.....Ya'll's In Bad Shape.  Askin' Charz for Advice

That Child is Rachet and a Gangsta' & A Pimp.

That's Messed Up.


----------



## Ltown

If those of you come in this thread lurking and is not a Product Junkie you will be! Good information, great review!    Proceed with caution!!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jesus.....Ya'll's In Bad Shape.  Askin' Charz for Advice
> 
> That Child is Rachet and a Gangsta' & A Pimp.
> 
> That's Messed Up.



hehehe, doesn't mean I don't give great advise! 

anyways i'm one of the few that actually hasn't bought really anything


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I think we need to have titles for this challenge too!
> 
> *I think La should be the warden*!



 Girl ain't nobody trying to hear me when the spirit is moving around.


----------



## Day36

chellur lovely ladies!

Pompus, how do you do your clay mixing? Bentonite and Rhassoul more specifically, sorry if I asked you already. 

Also, yall, i tried a wash n go yesterday... so, i ended up putting in some twists for a twist out. I think it was a fail because I did too much detangling and not the right products. the tt sort of stretches my hair, and I used a comb and my denman...just too much going on. If a wng never works for me, guess its twist outs and braid outs and curly styles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay..Have ya'll thought about Box/Package Withdrawl????........ 

That's a hard one to deal with.  And it does exist.

That Challenge is gone be fun to watch.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Yea I know I won't be joining that one. I get all itchy when I feel restricted LOL.


 
Oh Elle, you, Che and I can buy up and throw it up in their faces!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> hehehe, doesn't mean I don't give great advise!
> 
> *anyways i'm one of the few that actually hasn't bought really anything*



True.  But You's Rachet!

And you do give great advice.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> Vitamins are ok, you don't have to list them. do you drink the tea or use the rose water other than with ur hair? if so you don't have to list those too.


Thanks, girl. I'm in.....Yes, I do drink the tea and use the rose water for other things....

Off to join for 2 legs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Oh Elle, you, Che and I can buy up and throw it up in their faces!



I'm an inspirational coach/advisor.  I am not an official member.  I'm a member Emeritus.


----------



## Charz

I want this for spring Cole Haan 'Village Jade - Small' Leather Satchel | Nordstrom.com


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..Have ya'll thought about Box/Package Withdrawl????........
> 
> That's a hard one to deal with.  And it does exist.
> 
> That Challenge is gone be fun to watch.



You remember i had to leave yall to get right last time, i don't want to leave again. I can do it, really i can. Lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, them _Hanks_ is hard to get off You!

'Specially when you use to lookin' at 3-4 packages a day.

IK how I feel now, if I don't get something.

Ya'll Can Do it.  And Stay Here!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> You remember i had to leave yall to get right last time, i don't want to leave again. I can do it, really i can. Lmao



All you gotsta do is block ms. terri and fab. then you don't have to read their enabling posts  and block che while ur at it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I have ‘til 1/01/11 to join the No-buy challenge? Been thinking about it ever since Charz started the thread. I just have a hard time naming my 10 products!
> 
> Charz, need some advice. How does this list sound?
> 
> 1. Jamila/Karishma henna and Katam
> 2. Christine Gant’s Mixed Greens
> 3. Bentonite/Rhassoul Clay
> 4. Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil
> 5. Rose Water
> 6. Hempseed or Wheat Germ Oil
> 7. Beemine BeeUTiful DC
> 8.  Oyin Shine and Define
> 9.  Hair vitamins (I don’t know which ones yet. Will use pass in Feb. to purchase them)
> 10. Horsetail (Shavegrass) and Black Teas



I Can't Believe I'm Losing Blue too.  For 2 Legs.  This is Serious


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll tip in there from time-to-time to check on ya'll tho'.
> 
> With ya'll all in there, it's going to be a GREAT Challenge...................
> 
> I'm Sure We'll All be over there even: Che, Brownie, Fab, mkd, redecovert, and the rest of the other Felonious Offenders.:dollar:


 
Na uhnnnn....  
I'm staying out of there.. you know Charz is going to have to crack the whip on some of the U1B1 girls.. 
I bet you the first quarter of 2011 is gonna have some MONSTER sales... like 35% off at curlmart... lmao.. another BOGO for MHC.. lol..

Unprecedented stuff will be happening when folks go on a no buy..lmao... now a buy less..... lol...


----------



## La Colocha

Yall leave us alone, why did the grocery store send me a flyer about their sale? * sings jeezus keep me near the croooosss.*


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jesus.....Ya'll's In Bad Shape.  Askin' Charz for Advice
> 
> That Child is Rachet and a Gangsta' & A Pimp.
> 
> That's Messed Up.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..Have ya'll thought about Box/Package Withdrawl????........
> 
> That's a hard one to deal with.  And it does exist.
> 
> That Challenge is gone be fun to watch.


Real fun!!!! 

I'm having withdrawals now! Just waiting for a MAC order and your package and that's it!! 

Got my brambleberry.com order today and that Mowrah butter is soft... Whoo I'm so glad. The murumuru butter is HARD! Gonna have to melt that before mixing them together.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Yall leave us alone, why did the grocery store send me a flyer about their sale? * sings jeezus keep me near the croooosss.*


 
Girl... 
Dead....
I hope the grocery sale is okay..lmao.... 
You gotta have food.. just don't be sneaking no Suave Shea Almond in the basket.. lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Na uhnnnn....
> I'm staying out of there.. you know Charz is going to have to crack the whip on some of the U1B1 girls..
> *I bet you the first quarter of 2011 is gonna have some MONSTER sales... like 35% off at curlmart... lmao.. another BOGO for MHC.. lol..
> 
> Unprecedented stuff will be happening when folks go on a no buy..lmao... now a buy less..... lol...*



SPIRIT LEAVE THEM GIRLS BE! 

SPIRIT GO!

Ya'll Don't Listen to Dat' Spirit.  Ya'll Gone Be Alright.

See how She is......


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...I ain't gone mess ya'll up.  _*thanks anyway*_
> 
> I'll be buying..._*cough* I mean *lurking*_ from a far.
> 
> Because I want you all to succeed.
> 
> *Brownie & I will do our little personal raggedy January no-buy.  I just hope she & I can get through that.:lol*:


Are you still going to start the "What did you buy this month" thread in January? How will you cope?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl...
> Dead....
> I hope the grocery sale is okay..lmao....
> *You gotta have food.. just don't be sneaking no Suave Shea Almond in the basket.. lmao.*



Right.  Them Withdrawls is Serious. _*cough...so I've Heard*_  Maybe Ya'll Coulda' done like a Fiddy Dolla' a month Challenge 1st Instead of Going Out Like This


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Can't Believe I'm Losing Blue too. For 2 Legs. This is Serious


 
LMAO.. 
They can still talk about what they used up.. they done already bought 1'sssssss in advance..lol.

I donot know why this hit me like you were a pimp and we're your ... "another one of my girls off da skreets...dammit"..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Are you still going to start the "What did you buy this month" thread in January? How will you cope?



Yep.  I'll Start it and Keep it Bumped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Real fun!!!!
> 
> *I'm having withdrawals now! Just waiting for a MAC order and your package and that's it!!
> *
> Got my brambleberry.com order today and that Mowrah butter is soft... Whoo I'm so glad. The murumuru butter is HARD! Gonna have to melt that before mixing them together.



Blue, Seriously tho'.....This.Right.Here.Is.Hard.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> SPIRIT LEAVE THEM GIRLS BE!
> 
> SPIRIT GO!
> 
> Ya'll Don't Listen to Dat' Spirit. Ya'll Gone Be Alright.
> 
> See how She is......


 
They already in a precarious position because the REAL SPIRIT is their ADVISOR.... 

This gonna be just like the FIRM with Tom Cruise.. find out at the end that the boss is the debil...


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl...
> Dead....
> I hope the grocery sale is okay..lmao....
> You gotta have food.. just don't be sneaking no Suave Shea Almond in the basket.. lmao.



We don't need food, i keep the pantry stocked but there are some good deals though, suave has went on to glory. I got all that i could *cries*.



IDareT'sHair said:


> SPIRIT LEAVE THEM GIRLS BE!
> 
> SPIRIT GO!
> 
> Ya'll Don't Listen to Dat' Spirit.  Ya'll Gone Be Alright.
> 
> See how She is......



Yes lawd please help us and keep us strong *speaks in tongues while fannin with the jkf fan*


----------



## Pompous Blue

Day36 said:


> chellur lovely ladies!
> 
> *Pompus, how do you do your clay mixing? Bentonite and Rhassoul more specifically, sorry if I asked you already. *
> 
> Also, yall, i tried a wash n go yesterday... so, i ended up putting in some twists for a twist out. I think it was a fail because I did too much detangling and not the right products. the tt sort of stretches my hair, and I used a comb and my denman...just too much going on. If a wng never works for me, guess its twist outs and braid outs and curly styles.


I started out using bentonite and rhassoul for facial masks using rose water to mix along with carrot seed and rosehip oils. Then when I read on LHCF that you can use it to clarify your hair and scalp, I started using it on my hair. This treatment is in my top 5 for hair treatments. I love the way my hair feels after rinsing it out!

Now, don't laugh at me. I put the mix on my face and hair and look like a gray robot.....LOL....Kill two birds with one stone!

And I use my hand mixer to mix it into a gel-like consistency. So easy to apply and so easy to remove.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *They already in a precarious position because the REAL SPIRIT is their ADVISOR....
> *
> This gonna be just like the FIRM with Tom Cruise.. find out at the end that the boss is the debil...



Uh Uh...Charz gone keep them On Point.  She will help them stay focused.  No Doubt.



La Colocha said:


> We don't need food, i keep the pantry stocked but there are some good deals though, suave has went on to glory. I got all that i could *cries*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes lawd please help us and keep us strong *speaks in tongues while fannin with the jkf fan**



Girl....You Need Martin for that one

OR PULL OUT

The Big-Guns Martin/Bobby/JFK/Malcom


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Can't Believe I'm Losing Blue too.  For 2 Legs.  This is Serious


But I can do this....I can do this.....I can do this.....

I'll still be posting in here with my product reviews and what I used up.....


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> All you gotsta do is block ms. terri and fab. then you don't have to read their enabling posts  and block che while ur at it


 

Ummm how did I miss this... ???
ME???? 
I'm not enabling folx... you know who that is 

IDARETSHAIR the ultimate primo spirit of all spirits

Why doVonnie or Brownie never get brought up in these Michael Jackson "who's bad" call outs??! I am not the worst.. nor the 2nd .. nor the 3rd.. I am the 4th.. and that's onllllly for the holiday time... (any other time and I am much lower) B$ and V be buying UP some stuff.. but I get a shout out... nawl son... 

But T is a product seductress though.. she need to go work on a chat line for BJ... she'd be getting even more of her monee....!


----------



## Pompous Blue

*fabulosity* said:


> Na uhnnnn....
> I'm staying out of there.. you know Charz is going to have to crack the whip on some of the U1B1 girls..
> *I bet you the first quarter of 2011 is gonna have some MONSTER sales... like 35% off at curlmart... lmao.. another BOGO for MHC.. lol..*
> 
> Unprecedented stuff will be happening when folks go on a no buy..lmao... now a buy less..... lol...


Torturer!!! (is that a word?)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

You guys I'm already having withdrawl symtoms everytime I pass the calender  but I will be strong.
My sis and brother in law thinks I won't make it till April especially if there is a mega sale but I think I can.


----------



## La Colocha

But for real though, i can do it.Yall remember jesus keep me near the cross? that was one of my favorite songs in church.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Know Ya'll Can ALL DO IT!  No Doubt.  

It'll be good because You all will be ready for Spring/Summer. 

btw:  My Curl Junkie Repair Me Hair & my Hydratherma just came today.  Doorbell just rang.

Off to the Post Office.

BRB


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> Torturer!!! (is that a word?)



If it wasn't it is now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Ummm how did I miss this... ???
> ME????
> I'm not enabling folx... you know who that is
> 
> IDARETSHAIR the ultimate primo spirit of all spirits
> 
> *Why do*Vonnie or *Brownie never get brought up in these Michael Jackson "who's bad" call outs??!* I am not the worst.. nor the 2nd .. nor the 3rd.. I am the 4th.. and that's onllllly for the holiday time... (any other time and I am much lower) B$ and V be buying UP some stuff.. but I get a shout out... nawl son...
> 
> But T is a product seductress though.. she need to go work on a chat line for BJ... she'd be getting even more of her monee....!



Yeah, I missed that too Fab

I told Ya'll Charz's is RACHET

Yeah....Brownie do ALL her dirt on the straight up DL. 

Shoot....I ain't mad at her tho'

Her & Red do some serious straight-up gangsta' haulin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> You guys I'm already having withdrawl symtoms everytime I pass the calender  but I will be strong.
> *My sis and brother in law thinks I won't make it till April especially if there is a mega sale *but I think I can.



That's terrible  You Can Do It CHersheyGirl.

Don't pay no tention to them @ Bolded.

Ya'll Got This!


----------



## Day36

thnx pompus!

I brought them for my face/hair too. I just wanted to get ideas on different mixtures.


----------



## Day36

yall are acking up in here.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> I started out using bentonite and rhassoul for facial masks using rose water to mix along with carrot seed and rosehip oils. Then when I read on LHCF that you can use it to clarify your hair and scalp, I started using it on my hair. This treatment is in my top 5 for hair treatments. I love the way my hair feels after rinsing it out!
> 
> Now, don't laugh at me. I put the mix on my face and hair and look like a gray robot.....LOL....Kill two birds with one stone!
> 
> And I use my hand mixer to mix it into a gel-like consistency. So easy to apply and so easy to remove.


 
Dis right hurrrr.. .is why I spend all of my money.. you see how detailed her review is... nice.... I'm glad they gonna sit you down for the No Buy.. because I ain't never looked up no bentonite clay nor rose water... and now I'm looking...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> thnx pompus!
> 
> I brought them for my face/hair too. I just wanted to get ideas on different mixtures.


 
Erm cough.. can we get a new post BC pic.....??


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Girl hush up with all that cryin and get it together lmao, it ain't that hardlol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's terrible You Can Do It CHersheyGirl.
> 
> Don't pay no tention to them @ Bolded.
> 
> Ya'll Got This!


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence T .


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> 12 am....pst



Pacific Standard Time...?


----------



## Pompous Blue

Day36 said:


> yall are acking up in here.


So right; I'm glad I'm home alone 'cause my DH would think I was crazy up in here


*fabulosity* said:


> Dis right hurrrr.. .is why I spend all of my money.. you see how detailed her review is... nice.... I'm glad they gonna sit you down for the No Buy.. because I ain't never looked up no bentonite clay nor rose water... and now I'm looking...


Gurrlll that's the best facial evah!!! I saw on a website you shouldn't use rhassoul more than once a week.....

I hope by the end of '11, I'm mostly using my own concoctions and narrowed my vendors down to 2 or 3. Boy! Will that be a miracle!!!


*fabulosity* said:


> Erm cough.. can we get a new post BC pic.....??


Yeah, Day36! You transitioned a long time....I bet you have some length and it's just gonna take practice with products to find out what works on your hair to do a successful WnG.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Oh Elle, you, Che and I can buy up and throw it up in their faces!



So not cool.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> Oh Elle, you, Che and I can buy up and throw it up in their faces!


 
I'll make a YouTube video sitting in a bathtub of products...if you can stomach it.


----------



## Priss Pot

I bought some ApHogee 2 step on my way back to Knoxville   The p.j. in me had me stopping in a lil town while traveling, just to go to a Sally's .  Why did they put a cone in the 2-step?  Why is a cone necessary in a protein treatment; there is no slip needed if you're not supposed to touch your hair while it's in there anyway.

I got my Hairveda shipping notice today.  I'm glad about that.  Now, I'm just patiently waiting for Shescentit to open on Jan 2nd.  After that, I'm gonna get a Pibbs then I'll try to put myself on a no-buy for the semester....yeah.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Pacific Standard Time...?



yup imma need those extra 3 hours.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Priss Pot said:


> I bought some ApHogee 2 step on my way back to Knoxville  *The p.j. in me had me stopping in a lil town while traveling, just to go to a Sally's *.  Why did they put a cone in the 2-step?  Why is a cone necessary in a protein treatment; there is no slip needed if you're not supposed to touch your hair while it's in there anyway.
> 
> I got my Hairveda shipping notice today.  I'm glad about that.  Now, I'm just patiently waiting for Shescentit to open on Jan 2nd.  After that, I'm gonna get a Pibbs then I'll try to put myself on a no-buy for the semester....yeah.


It's good therapy!!! 

Hairveda shipped that fast! Is this from the Friday sale? I'm shocked!


----------



## Priss Pot

Pompous Blue said:


> It's good therapy!!!
> 
> Hairveda shipped that fast! Is this from the Friday sale? I'm shocked!



Nope, I made my order when they re-opened on Dec 20, I think.  I just got the Vatika Frosting (took advantage of the 20% off sale for the frosting), and the Moist 24/7.


----------



## natura87

I forgot how many rounds of the No buy I signed up for.


----------



## La Colocha

EllePixie said:


> I'll make a YouTube video sitting in a bathtub of products...if you can stomach it.



As long as you don't have on no purple granny draws and covered up i will be just fine.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I missed that too Fab
> 
> Yeah....Brownie do ALL her dirt on the straight up DL.
> 
> Shoot....I ain't mad at her tho'
> 
> Her & Red do some serious straight-up gangsta' haulin'.





*fabulosity* said:


> Why doVonnie or Brownie never get brought up in these Michael Jackson "who's bad" call outs??! I am not the worst.. nor the 2nd .. nor the 3rd.. I am the 4th.. and that's onllllly for the holiday time... (any other time and I am much lower) B$ and V be buying UP some stuff.. but I get a shout out... nawl son...



.........................


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> .........................




I see you Brownie.


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> As long as you don't have on no purple granny draws and covered up i will be just fine.


Y'all are too funny!!

I'm official! I just signed up for 2 legs of the No-Buy Challenge!!  I'll be looney for a while....LOL. And pray the spirit leave and get off me!! Hallelujah!!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm an inspirational coach/advisor. I am not an official member. I'm a member Emeritus.


 
Oh I thought you were doing 1 leg?  Charz is buying your buddy makeup in the no buy, I want to get that MAC?


----------



## rosalindb

Day36 said:


> thnx pompus!
> 
> I brought them for my face/hair too. I just wanted to get ideas on different mixtures.


Bentonite Clay is amazing for my hair and face, that was my find of the year for 2009. I mix it with hot water and add a little ACV. I have some rhassoul clay and have mixed it with rosewater to use as a face mask a couple of times and it is lovely. I have not got around to trying it for my hair as yet. Here is a useful thread on Bentonite Clay


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Oh I thought you were doing 1 leg?  Charz is buying your buddy makeup in the no buy, I want to get that MAC?


Baby steps, 3 months would be a long time for T


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I see you Brownie.



...............

*cough*................Soooo, last night I placed my BFH order...

Shea Mango 3/20.95 set
Dry Strands 1 set
Espresso Scalp cream
Marshmallow Cleansing conditioner
Ginger Macadamia conditioner 


NOT ONE WORD!!!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> It's good therapy!!!
> 
> *Hairveda shipped that fast! Is this from the Friday sale?* I'm shocked!


 
Right.. if so I 
and this is the spirit talking to y'all...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> ...............
> 
> *cough*................Soooo, last night I placed my BFH order...
> 
> Shea Mango 3/20.95 set
> Dry Strands 1 set
> Espresso Scalp cream
> Marshmallow Cleansing conditioner
> Ginger Macadamia conditioner
> 
> 
> NOT ONE WORD!!!!!


 
B$ this is order 3 or 4????

I hope you are the sweepstakes winner that takes us to February.. lol.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> B$ this is order 3 or 4????
> 
> I hope you are the sweepstakes winner that takes us to February.. lol.



#3.........Me, too. I'll be ready by February, after me and T's no buy...


----------



## *fabulosity*

I see how Brownie plays it... me and T be shouting.. like oh I got this and tracking packages left and right..... and 4 days later.. B$ comes and puts her little.. oh yeah I snagged a few things too.... because she secretly ordered before us and put the BUG in our ear...

I see your game playa.... that's some high level manipulation... I didn't even know I was getting handled...


----------



## Priss Pot

You know, I really wanna join Charz' No Buy Challenge, but the only thing preventing me is the fact that Shescentit opens on Jan 2, booooooooooooooo!

The p.j. in me is trying to think of a loophole.  For instance, we're allowed only 10 staples that we can repurchase during the challenge.  So what if I put the 2-3 products I want to try from Shesecentit, on my list of staples?  Even though I've never tried them.  That way, I can order on Jan 2 and not break the rules.  That's just the chance I'd have to take by putting the products on my staples list.

*sigh* Let me stop before Charz comes after me swinging an e-bat, lol.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> I see how Brownie plays it... me and T be shouting.. like oh I got this and tracking packages left and right..... and 4 days later.. B$ comes and puts her little.. oh yeah I snagged a few things too.... because she secretly ordered before us and put the BUG in our ear...
> 
> I see your game playa.... that's some high level manipulation... I didn't even know I was getting handled...



........................................


----------



## Brownie518

Priss Pot said:


> You know, I really wanna join Charz' No Buy Challenge, but the only thing preventing me is the fact that Shescentit opens on Jan 2, booooooooooooooo!
> *
> The p.j. in me is trying to think of a loophole.*  For instance, we're allowed only 10 staples that we can repurchase during the challenge.  So what if I put the 2-3 products I want to try from Shesecentit, on my list of staples?  Even though I've never tried them.  That way, I can order on Jan 2 and not break the rules.  That's just the chance I'd have to take by putting the products on my staples list.
> 
> *sigh* Let me stop before Charz comes after me swinging an e-bat, lol.




...................................


----------



## La Colocha

Hv was pretty quick this time around, i ordered a few hours after the grab bag sale and got my notice today too. Its just the sales that take a while.


----------



## natura87

*fabulosity* said:


> I see how Brownie plays it... me and T be shouting.. like oh I got this and tracking packages left and right..... and 4 days later.. B$ comes and puts her little.. oh yeah I snagged a few things too.... because she secretly ordered before us and put the BUG in our ear...
> 
> I see your game playa.... that's some high level manipulation... I didn't even know I was getting handled...



Thats how they do it. Brownie is a BOSS.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> You know, I really wanna join Charz' No Buy Challenge, but the only thing preventing me is the fact that Shescentit opens on Jan 2, booooooooooooooo!
> 
> The p.j. in me is trying to think of a loophole.  For instance, we're allowed only 10 staples that we can repurchase during the challenge.  *So what if I put the 2-3 products I want to try from Shesecentit, on my list of staples?  Even though I've never tried them.  That way, I can order on Jan 2 and not break the rules.  That's just the chance I'd have to take by putting the products on my staples list.*
> 
> *sigh* Let me stop before Charz comes after me swinging an e-bat, lol.



That's what I did with Qhemet's New conditioner. I have another spot that Imma do that for too!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> That's what I did with Qhemet's New conditioner. I have another spot that Imma do that for too!


 
Corrupt..


----------



## mkd

Brownie does go hard.  

Has anyone tried the BFH shea almond coconut DC.  I got the 3 for $20 and it was supposed to come with the leave in but mine is a DC.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll tip in there from time-to-time to check on ya'll tho'.
> 
> With ya'll all in there, it's going to be a GREAT Challenge...................
> 
> *I'm Sure We'll All be over there even:  Che*, Brownie, Fab, mkd, redecovert, and the rest of the other Felonious Offenders.:dollar:


i aint going over there. i dont lie to myself so i aint joining and i dont want to get pulled in so i aint even going over there to watch


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Oh Elle, you, Che and I can buy up and throw it up in their faces!


my fleurtzy hair butter shipped today
i also went to whole foods today and got the kckt and giovanni sas deeper moisture conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .........................





natura87 said:


> *I see you Brownie.*



Yeah, Now....Brownie Can Get Down Just Like That. Tho'.

Hmp.....So Do Red.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Brownie does go hard.*
> 
> Has anyone tried the BFH shea almond coconut DC.  I got the 3 for $20 and it was supposed to come with the leave in but mine is a DC.



See mk know what I'm talmbout.

Hmp.  Brownie don't play

And she ain't sayin' nuthin' either......

Brownie gets Busy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MyHoneyChild arrived today.

Done for the year!


----------



## chebaby

oh and my twistout turned out beautiful. its real fluffy and soft though with no hold so dont know how long itll last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i aint going over there. i dont lie to myself so i aint joining and i dont want to get pulled in so i aint even going over there to watch*



oke:oke:Awww Come On Che.  

We need to give be there for Moral Support


----------



## natura87

Brownie and Red just come on in say what they bought, drop the mic and walk off the stage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *As long as you don't have on no purple granny draws and covered up i will be just fine*.



............................

You done lost Yo' Mind...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Brownie and Red just come on in say what they bought, drop the mic and walk off the stage.*



Hmp.  Girl.........That would take all day!


----------



## natura87

I love how my braidout looks. My brother complemented it and them stuck his hand in it and fluffed it.

I am pretty much done for the year. I am going into this No Buy stocked, locked and loaded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I'm official! I just signed up for 2 legs of the No-Buy Challenge!!  I'll be looney for a while....LOL. *And pray the spirit leave and get off me!! Hallelujah!!*



Hmp.  No Blue.  Sorry.

It don't work like that........

You just can't walk away like that.  Not Gone Happen....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I am pretty much done for the year. *I am going into this No Buy stocked, locked and loaded.*



Now See.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Brownie does go hard.
> 
> Has anyone tried the BFH shea almond coconut DC. I got the 3 for $20 and it was supposed to come with the leave in but mine is a DC.


 
Shea Almond DC.... nice..... off to look it up..
That's like the only one I don't have... lol.. kidding..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Shea Almond DC.... nice..... off to look it up..
> *That's like the only one I don't have... lol.. kidding..*



NO You Ain't Kiddin'. 

Stop Playing......


----------



## chebaby

i used and liked the shea almond coconut. i liked the way my hair looked. and after i rinsed it out i dried my hair in a towel and didnt use any leave in and kept it moving with soft hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In All Honesty, it is difficult to break away from PJism.  Trust Me on that.

I wish you all the best.  

Just don't replace Hurr Products for something elseerplexed

i.e. Perfume, Make-Up, Nail Polish, Purses, Coats, Boots, Shoes, Jewerly,  on & on & on.

Been There.  Done That.  Successfully, broke them. 

 Now if I can Just Break this Hair Product Thang.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i aint going over there. i dont lie to myself so i aint joining and i dont want to get pulled in so i aint even going over there to watch


 
Me either, I know Charz will demand    they will be like:scratchch  so don't get   I'll be no buyer!

I pulled a T, with the smiley


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i wanna break my pjism. lol. maybe if i were going broke but i aint, i know how to budget so im good. and i like to buy stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Me either, I know Charz will demand    they will be like:scratchch  so don't get   I'll be no buyer!
> 
> I pulled a T, with the smiley:*



Come On Ya'll. 

We got to Cheer Them On to Victory.

Don't be like that Ltown.

Let's Be Supportive & Help them Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont think i wanna break my pjism. lol. maybe if i were going broke but i aint, i know how to budget so im good. and i like to buy stuff.*



You's A Gangsta' & A Pimp!

...............


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> You's A Gangsta' & A Pimp!
> 
> ...............


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Come On Ya'll.
> 
> We got to Cheer Them On to Victory.
> 
> Don't be like that Ltown.
> 
> Let's Be Supportive & Help them Out.


 
I tried it and pulled a PJ in nail polish, got alot of that sitting around not used and will revisit.  You do recall I tried to walk away but got PUNKED back to reality!  So to be supportive I won't mention anything that I buy here.  The key to the no buy imo is not to come in this thread if I would have stayed away I could have lasted.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now See.



What...what did I do?


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Me either, I know Charz will demand    they will be like:scratchch  so don't get   I'll be no buyer!
> 
> I pulled a T, with the smiley



Thats just cruel!!


----------



## robot.

had to log on and share.

a while ago, i bought some cute scrubbies to wash my face with (Etsy Transaction - 8 Sunny Day Face Scrubbies). i thought they were so cute and i loved the colors so much, that i could just find a pattern or unravel one to see what stitches were used.

i searched through pages of google results and didn't find anything like it. 

until now!  i'm working on a scarf for a friend and i'm browsing the website when i stumble upon this: Simple Stashbusting Coasters 

"Coasters."


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You's A Gangsta' & A Pimp!
> 
> ...............


what can i say


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> had to log on and share.
> 
> a while ago, i bought some cute scrubbies to wash my face with (Etsy Transaction - 8 Sunny Day Face Scrubbies). i thought they were so cute and i loved the colors so much, that i could just find a pattern or unravel one to see what stitches were used.
> 
> i searched through pages of google results and didn't find anything like it.
> 
> until now!  i'm working on a scarf for a friend and i'm browsing the website when i stumble upon this: Simple Stashbusting Coasters
> 
> "Coasters."



 I want a coaster now.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> had to log on and share.
> 
> a while ago, i bought some cute scrubbies to wash my face with (Etsy Transaction - 8 Sunny Day Face Scrubbies). i thought they were so cute and i loved the colors so much, that i could just find a pattern or unravel one to see what stitches were used.
> 
> i searched through pages of google results and didn't find anything like it.
> 
> until now!  i'm working on a scarf for a friend and i'm browsing the website when i stumble upon this: Simple Stashbusting Coasters
> 
> "Coasters."



Those are cute, i have 3 different hooks and about 20 balls of yarn, i guess i better start using them.


----------



## La Colocha

This week is going by way too fast, last week was slower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> This week is going by way too fast, last week was slower.



Girl..........It's Flyin'


..................


----------



## fattyfatfat

this week IS going by FAST. this week will be a 2 day work week for me and next week is a 2 day work week as well (its my birthday week so Im taking some days off for ME)!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *this week IS going by FAST. this week will be a 2 day work week for me and next week is a 2 day work week as well (its my birthday week so Im taking some days off for ME)!*



Good For You Fatty!

Yes, it has flown by. 

And I waited all year for these 2 weeks.  It just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> In All Honesty, it is difficult to break away from PJism.  Trust Me on that.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> *Just don't replace Hurr Products for something else*erplexed
> 
> i.e. Perfume, Make-Up, Nail Polish, Purses, Coats, Boots, Shoes, Jewerly,  on & on & on.
> 
> Been There.  Done That.  Successfully, broke them.
> 
> Now if I can Just Break this Hair Product Thang.


@ the bolded.....That's going to be my focus. I'm concentrating on perfecting my regimen, exercising and eating better. Those are my resolutions for 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> @ the bolded.....That's going to be my focus. *I'm concentrating on perfecting my regimen, exercising and eating better. Those are my resolutions for 2011.*



Good Stuff Blue.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i dont think i wanna break my pjism. lol. maybe if i were going broke but i aint, i know how to budget so im good. and i like to buy stuff.


 
Gangsta licious.....


----------



## Ltown

Che, I seen some shea moisture smoothie at my Target do you want me to get it?


----------



## La Colocha

I love that fleurtzy hair oil, got my head feeling raaaagghhhtttt.


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday, Che!

I got my stuff from Vitamin Shoppe tonight.  especially since most of the stuff I bought from Sally's on Monday night is still sitting in the bag. Talked myself out of buying JBCO or any castor oil bc I've got 4 bottles of Cocasta. Ya'll can keep on talking bout BFH but I ain't getting none of it. I don't want to fool with them bottles. Still thinking about Darcy's though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a Discount Code for Curlmart.  It's only 15%

HOLIDAY15

expires January 15th.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i just purchased 4 kbb masks and got free shipping. well see how this order goes.


 
thats the best deal I have seen from her all year!!  I shol' hate I couldnt participate, I woulda been on that even though I already have 2 jars of her hair masks that I have yet to try 

Happy birthday che!

Good afternoon to the rest of the U1B1 ladies...sorry the pic in my siggy is so HUGE...gonna try to resize it 
It rained all day today. I got caught in it when I went out to the deli for lunch...I had kccc in my hair from Monday night and my hair frizzed a little bit but it still looked pretty nice. I need a little more control if its gonna rain like that the rest of the week so right now Im twisting my hair with ORS lock & twist gel. Im trying to use it up...it wont be long, it seems like it goes quickly!

Im getting interested in protein conditioners, Im going to start mixing up my stash of ayurvedic powders, thus Im not really trying to mix up protein treatments. I have been eyeing the jamaican black castor oil protein treatment and the methi sativa system from hairveda. 

What do you ladies think of methi sativa...if thats not what its called Im shamed but I hope yall know what I mean lol
But is it a good system? Is the treatment too strong? Is the follow up moisturizing enough?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> thats the best deal I have seen from her all year!!  I shol' hate I couldnt participate, I woulda been on that even though I already have 2 jars of her hair masks that I have yet to try
> 
> *Happy birthday che!*
> 
> Good afternoon to the rest of the U1B1 ladies...sorry the pic in my siggy is so HUGE...gonna try to resize it
> It rained all day today. I got caught in it when I went out to the deli for lunch...I had kccc in my hair from Monday night and my hair frizzed a little bit but it still looked pretty nice. I need a little more control if its gonna rain like that the rest of the week so right now Im twisting my hair with ORS lock & twist gel. Im trying to use it up...it wont be long, it seems like it goes quickly!
> 
> Im getting interested in protein conditioners, Im going to start mixing up my stash of ayurvedic powders, thus Im not really trying to mix up protein treatments. I have been eyeing the jamaican black castor oil protein treatment and the methi sativa system from hairveda.
> 
> What do you ladies think of methi sativa...if thats not what its called Im shamed but I hope yall know what I mean lol
> But is it a good system? Is the treatment too strong? Is the follow up moisturizing enough?


thanx girl
your hair is so shiny and makes me miss dark hair even more


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Gangsta licious.....


you know i aint alone


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm in the:
> 
> U1 B1 Non-Challenge
> Protective Style
> Wig Challenge
> Co-Wash
> Deep Conditioning
> Non-Officially Sulfur Challenge
> 
> *And Oh Yeah, an Advisor in the No-Buy Challenge*...............
> 
> j/k but i will be lurking.....and prolly commenting


 
I just fell out when I read the bolded! I may need to join that co-wash challenge, I got conditioners to BLOW!! It just seems like its a lot of work and un-winter friendly, even though I don't know nothing about it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I just fell out when I read the bolded!*


 
...........................

Why Beauty????

You don't think I'd make a good advisor


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...........................
> 
> Why Beauty????
> 
> You don't think I'd make a good advisor



*looks @ T's location... and back at the question she asked Beauty*


----------



## La Colocha

Well since friday is almost here *deep sigh* my wash day reggie is 

elasta qp poo
suave/softning serum, cond/deta/dc
braid with hv gt butter and seal with almond glaze
oil spritz on the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> **looks @ T's location... and back at the question she asked Beauty**


 

You Just Wrong Natura

See....And then you died.

This Entire Post is Just Plain Wrong.

_*hmp...i know i can advise*_


----------



## chebaby

i think this weekend i will attempt a twist out using kckt and kccc. if my hair is crunchy when dry i will just scrunch in some dew.


----------



## robot.

happy birthday to all those with birthdays! it's like everywhere i turn, there's a birthday. 

and i got your package Miss T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> happy birthday to all those with birthdays! it's like everywhere i turn, there's a birthday.
> 
> *and i got your package Miss T*


 
Great!  Thanks for letting me know Ro -- Enjoy!

What about Fab & Ltown?


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will start working on my bonnets tomorrow, you know i remember i said the same thing last year lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's Errbody Doin'?  Ya'll quiet.

What???? No Dew-Dew Stories tonight?  Big Daddy Doo-Doo ain't hittin' it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I think i will start working on my bonnets tomorrow, you know i remember i said the same thing last year lmao.*


 
Hmp.  *rolls eyes hard*

Shol' Did...............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Errbody Doin'?  Ya'll quiet.
> 
> What???? No Dew-Dew Stories tonight?  Big Daddy Doo-Doo ain't hittin' it



Daddy doo gone get it in tomorrow, with my baggy session, see we use protection and errythang.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  *rolls eyes hard*
> 
> Shol' Did...............



I am a leo, i have a lot of ideas but never get anything accomplished, i could have been rich by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Daddy doo gone get it in tomorrow, *with my baggy session, see we use protection and errythang*.


 
Well....... 

*coughs, clears throat and blinks*

That's good to know, the way Daddy be putting it down.  Daddy puts it down HARD

...............

He Got All Ya'll Like:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.......
> 
> *coughs, clears throat and blinks*
> 
> That's good to know, the way Daddy be putting it down.  Daddy puts it down HARD
> 
> ...............
> 
> He Got All Ya'll Like:



Lmao


----------



## mkd

I can't wait to get my dew tomorrow.  I am contemplating the other oyin products too.  I guess I don't need much from them since I am not wearing curly styles right now.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Errbody Doin'?  Ya'll quiet.
> 
> What???? No Dew-Dew Stories tonight?  Big Daddy Doo-Doo ain't hittin' it



Even he needs a night off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I can't wait to get my dew tomorrow. *I am contemplating the other oyin products too. I guess I don't need much from them since I am not wearing curly styles right now.*


 
I have the Honey Hemp for Co-Washing and a corner of BSP.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies im turning in for tonight. Can't hang no mo, yall have a good night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well ladies im turning in for tonight. Can't hang no mo, yall have a good night.


 
Girl, Why You Going to Bed so Early????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Why You Going to Bed so Early????



Sleepy.


----------



## chebaby

im frustrated i can never seem to get everything in one place.


----------



## Minty

Coffee over there ta'bout she's gonna donate products to the shelter tomorrow.

So who lives in Arizona? #serious 

I'm about to be one of those *cough - insert name here - cough* chicks that sends her a PM asking to donate product to me, cause I'm in the no-buy challenge.  #reallydoe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Coffee over there ta'bout she's gonna donate products to the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> So who lives in Arizona? #serious
> 
> *I'm about to be one of those *cough - insert name here - cough* chicks that sends her a PM asking to donate product to me, cause I'm in the no-buy challenge.  #reallydoe.*


 
Girl Hursh. 

Hmp.  You don't even know what's in that box.

...............


----------



## Ltown

I fell asleep now up off tomorrow. I'll be doing hair on thursday prepping for roller setting and flat iron comb chase for New Year.  I'm go look for new hooded dryer at Sally's and nail polish is suppose to be 50% off for those who looking.


----------



## Ltown

Where is folks at? The first time I stay up you all going to sleep 
Che and LA ain't here? 

I need to know Mkd, Charz and whom ever else roller set what you use? I've used lottabody in the past then blowdry root, flat iron with comb chase to get it straight.  It time for me to show growth results from sulfur challenge and I want to straighten for New Years!


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Brownie and Red just come on in say what they bought, drop the mic and walk off the stage.


----------



## La Colocha

Im up for a small night cap and going right back to sleep, sorry i missed you l.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I just bought from bear fruit:
The 3 for $20.95 shea mango
2 cleansing con - ginger and marshmallow

hangs head in shame.... after I buy the oyin hair do do and my henna. I am done for a while.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Sleepy.


 
I know that's right.. I went to sleep at like 8:30! Mama Fab made us some grilled cheese sandwiches, tater tots and cookies.. and we was sleep like we was in daycare!!! 



HijabiFlygirl said:


> Coffee over there ta'bout she's gonna donate products to the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> So who lives in Arizona? #serious
> 
> I'm about to be one of those *cough - insert name here - cough* chicks that sends her a PM asking to donate product to me, cause I'm in the no-buy challenge.  #reallydoe.


 
Okay!!! I was like what... Coffee got a crazy stash too.. and you talking about boxes of flat irons... I'm looking like let me get on a standby with an empty carryon to AZ.... write Sojourner nem a check to get them some Motions and be gone...lol.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Where is folks at? The first time I stay up you all going to sleep
> Che and LA ain't here?
> 
> I need to know Mkd, Charz and whom ever else roller set what you use? I've used lottabody in the past then blowdry root, flat iron with comb chase to get it straight. It time for me to show growth results from sulfur challenge and I want to straighten for New Years!


 Ltown, I use a little bit of KBB hair milk, aphogee leave in and aphogee green tea and keratin reconstructor.  And then a little bit of paul mitchell super skinny.


----------



## Charz

Ltown I just use Hairveda's Moist 24/7. A half pump of my gallon per section


----------



## EllePixie

For some reason, I am really over my hair today. Meh.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to baggy my ends later on with the hair dew. It is so messy outside half the snow is melted and its raining, slush. Going to get out today in a few because its all supposed to freeze this afternoon, gotta love mother nature. Im going to make a list of things that i use up during the no buy and report it after its over, if i can get a restock in before the next leg i may sign up for another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

Really warming up here with misty rain.  It's suppose to get up to almost 53-54 today and tomorrow.

I just put on a little BeeMine Serum.  The smell is sickening sweet.  I can't describe it.  This is the Mango one.  The Strawberry-Kiwi smells _a little_...better. (Just a little).

I thought about doing my hair today?  I may do it later on this evening (not sure).  Or I may do it in the a.m. before my Pedi.

Hopefully, will use up a coupla' thangs.  Did Use up Claudie Ends #1.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies.....
> 
> Really warming up here with misty rain.  It's suppose to get up to almost 53-54 today and tomorrow.
> 
> I just put on a little BeeMine Serum.  The smell is sickening sweet.  I can't describe it.  This is the Mango one.  The Strawberry-Kiwi smells _a little_...better. (Just a little).
> 
> I thought about doing my hair today?  I may do it later on this evening (not sure).  Or I may do it in the a.m. before my Pedi.
> 
> Hopefully, will use up a coupla' thangs.  Did Use up Claudie Ends #1.



We got the same weather but its only about 30 something here. Im glad all that snow did melt down though to get ready for more. Not looking forward to the ice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anybody Buyin' Anything today?  The BFH Sale Ends tomorrow. *sad*

And Ya'll 'bout to be up in this No-Buy _Nightmare_....I mean Challenge.  

I'm sad.  And then I'm 'suppose' to start this w/Ms. B the month of January.  

This is going to be different.  And there's 31 days in January

Wonder how long it will take us to get our KBB Masques?


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon, nothing  new here I'm like you T start hair this evening and finish tomorrow. I may go get somethings from Sally's but nothing online.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Nothing going on over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to move all my BFH & MHC outta the Fridge and outside to Stashville. 

Fridge looks kinda empty now.


----------



## Pompous Blue

@Ltown - Are you gonna post pics after you flat iron? What did you decide to use to flat iron your hair?

@IDareT'sHair - The MHC and BFH will keep well in cooler temps. Great idea!!

BTW, y'all been in this thread for some good laughs??? Birth control pills indeed!!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...elp-so-how-much-did-my-hair-grew-32-days.html
All the comments were hilarious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *@IDareT'sHair - The MHC and BFH will keep well in cooler temps. Great idea!!*



Yeah, that's where Stashville is located anyway out in the Garage.  I have a shelving unit out there I installed last year.

I just never took those out there, but they're going out today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After Wash-Day I will use Nature's Blessings for a coupla' weeks.  _*Thanks mk*_ Part of my Personal Mini-Growth Aides Challenge.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, went to sally's and stocked up on shower caps for conditioning and from the 50% off sale i got a few china glaze polishes and  2 eyeshadows. Everything was picked over. I also got that clip, that rosie posted about assistant clip and a hot pink tangle teezer. They only had black and hot pink, i wanted to make sure i can see if someones's hair was in it if they returned it. Now i took it out the box and looked at it, somebody a lie because this ain't gone detangle nothing, the teeth ain't even long. I might not even try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Now i took it out the box and looked at it, somebody a lie because this ain't gone detangle nothing, the teeth ain't even long. I might not even try it.*



Hey Girl, I still Ain't Tried mine yet either and I Ain't got no Hair to Detangle.erplexed

When you gone try your's????


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, went to sally's and stocked up on shower caps for conditioning and from the 50% off sale i got a few china glaze polishes and  2 eyeshadows. Everything was picked over. I also got that clip, that rosie posted about assistant clip and a hot pink tangle teezer. They only had black and hot pink, i wanted to make sure i can see if someones's hair was in it if they returned it. *Now i took it out the box and looked at it, somebody a lie because this ain't gone detangle nothing, the teeth ain't even long. I might not even try it.*



I thought the same thing, but its really good. Dont let the appearance fool you.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl, I still Ain't Tried mine yet either and I Ain't got no Hair to Detangle.erplexed
> 
> When you gone try your's????



Girl i really don't know if i want to.



natura87 said:


> I thought the same thing, but its really good. Dont let the appearance fool you.



Idk the bristles are really flimsy, like it would wear out quickly. I guess i could use it on my dd if it didn't work on me. Im going to read through the booklet also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl i really don't know if i want to*.Idk the bristles are really flimsy, like it would wear out quickly. I guess i could use it on my dd if it didn't work on me. *Im going to read through the booklet also.*



@1st Bolded.  Mine still sitting here _*thanks Che*_

@2nd Bolded.  Yeah, I prolly should too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded.  Mine still sitting here _*thanks Che*_
> 
> @2nd Bolded.  Yeah, I prolly should too.



I will try it, i guess i did buy it. It says use from root to tip, but i will start from tip to root. I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will try it, i guess i did buy it. It says use from root to tip, but i will start from tip to root. I will try it tomorrow.*



BET!

I'll try mine then too.

_*looks side-eye at my wonderful jilbere shower comb*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Fluertzy sold out of their Oil. 

 Has anyone tried their Conditioner???erplexed

Sounds Good.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> BET!
> 
> I'll try mine then too.
> 
> _*looks side-eye at my wonderful jilbere shower comb*_



I use it from tip to root, just out of habit. I prefer it on damp hair, not dry and not loaded with conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> @Ltown - Are you gonna post pics after you flat iron? What did you decide to use to flat iron your hair?
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - The MHC and BFH will keep well in cooler temps. Great idea!!
> 
> BTW, y'all been in this thread for some good laughs??? Birth control pills indeed!!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...elp-so-how-much-did-my-hair-grew-32-days.html
> All the comments were hilarious!



I have heard of it before especially in different spanish cultures, i found nothing funny about it .


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see Fluertzy sold out of their Oil.
> 
> Has anyone tried their Conditioner???erplexed
> 
> Sounds Good.



Wth, i need to keep my mouth shut, raving about that damn oil lmao. Let me go look, i knew i should have gotten another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Now!!!!

I got the Cap off BFH


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> I have heard of it before especially in different spanish cultures, i found nothing funny about it .


What I found funny was the fact that she kept posting that she was coming back with the ingredients and 4 or 5 pages later, she gave it up. The .gifs were starting and all!


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Now!!!!
> 
> I got the Cap off BFH


How'd you do that?


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> What I found funny was the fact that she kept posting that she was coming back with the ingredients and 4 or 5 pages later, she gave it up. The .gifs were starting and all!
> 
> How'd you do that?



Yeah nothing against you at all blue but i read the whole thread, its just not funny to me.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> @Ltown - Are you gonna post pics after you flat iron? What did you decide to use to flat iron your hair?
> 
> Pom, I'm use what I have before chi kertain leave in and serum.
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's where Stashville is located anyway out in the Garage. I have a shelving unit out there I installed last year.
> 
> I just never took those out there, but they're going out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you are organize that what I'm do although I don't have a stashville but a small crate
> 
> 
> 
> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, went to sally's and stocked up on shower caps for conditioning and from the 50% off sale i got a few china glaze polishes and 2 eyeshadows. Everything was picked over. I also got that clip, that rosie posted about assistant clip and a hot pink tangle teezer. They only had black and hot pink, i wanted to make sure i can see if someones's hair was in it if they returned it. Now i took it out the box and looked at it, somebody a lie because this ain't gone detangle nothing, the teeth ain't even long. I might not even try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA, the teezer works well for me but I tend to grab the denman because of the handle.
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will try My Hot Pink T-T either tonight or in the morning.  Still not sure when Imma do my hair.

Should use up:
1 BFH Ginger/Orange Cleanser
1 Nexxus Ensure
1 Tube Matrix Ceramides

Hopefully something??????


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i went to the bss today to get the big bottle of taliah waajid conditioner but instead i walked out with the miss jessies buy 1 get one free deal. i got the baby butter cream and the curly meringue. now that i think of it i should have gotten 2 big jars of curly meringue instead.

also i have second day twist out hair. last night i retwisted using kccc and my hair is still soft and looks just like it did yesterday. i have not re-moisturized at all. when i took the twists out this morning all i did was mist with water and separate.


----------



## chebaby

La, the TT works well for me. just like a paddle brush and better than the denman.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, the TT works well for me. just like a paddle brush and better than the denman.



Ok but if i lose too much hair im sending it to you with the hair and all in it. lol I will just be gentle.


----------



## Charz

beeches using Birth Control Pills in their Conditioners?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i walked out with the miss jessies buy 1 get one free deal. i got the baby butter cream and the curly meringue. now that i think of it i should have gotten 2 big jars of curly meringue instead.
> *



Can't you Exchange it Ms. CBaby?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

La Colocha said:


> Ok but *if i lose too much hair im sending it to you with the hair and all in it.* lol I will just be gentle.



^^^^^^


----------



## Day36

La and T,

You know I dont rave about much, but I love my TT. it does not rip through your hair. And, I def lost less hair than with my denman. One thing about the TT tho is that it brings the tangles to the ends, so if youre doing tip to root, youre gonna have to make sure you go through the ends again. And, the TT sort of stretches your hair, I think thats how it sleeks ppl hair. So, I wouldnt use it for wash and gos. At least, it did that to mine. Im still playing with it.

ETA: if yall want pics of my detangling/comparison/etc pics showing hair loss with the TT, let me know.


----------



## Charz

k I bought 3 leather purses. now imma make my last MAC purchase till May.

No buy till May FROM EVERYTHING unless 40% off is gonna kill me.


----------



## Charz

Can I buy this tangle teaser online? Or can I paypal somebody some money for it? I'm crippled right now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't you Exchange it Ms. CBaby?


i doubt it. you know these bss are mean and strict when it comes to exchanges. there was a girl in there today arguing with them about hair color. i didnt hear the whole thing but i get the feeling she was in the wrong because it was about hair color. you cant be mad at them if you bought the wrong hair color.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ok but if i lose too much hair im sending it to you with the hair and all in it. lol I will just be gentle.


oh geeze not with the hair in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Great Haul Charz.  So, are using MAC exclusively now?  

Weren't you using something else?  NARS or MUFE?  Or are you still using stuff from other lines?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok but if i lose too much hair im sending it to you with the hair and all in it. lol



You's A Certified Nut  You know that right?   



Day36 said:


> La and T,
> 
> *You know I dont rave about much, but I love my TT. it does not rip through your hair. And, I def lost less hair than with my denman. One thing about the TT tho is that it brings the tangles to the ends, so if youre doing tip to root, youre gonna have to make sure you go through the ends again. And, the TT sort of stretches your hair, I think thats how it sleeks ppl hair.*



Thanks Day!  Nice Review.



chebaby said:


> i doubt it. you know these bss are mean and strict when it comes to exchanges. there was a girl in there today arguing with them about hair color. i didnt hear the whole thing but i get the feeling she was in the wrong because it was about hair color. you cant be mad at them if you bought the wrong hair color.





chebaby said:


> *oh geeze not with the hair in it*



Girl.........You Know She's Crazy    

Shoot.  Hmp.   Her stuff looks good & smells good when it arrives.  Her stuff looks better than the vendors when she sends it........

My Stuff Looked & Smelled So good I didn't even want to Open It.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Haul Charz.  So, are using MAC exclusively now?
> 
> Weren't you using something else?  NARS or MUFE?  Or are you still using stuff from other lines?



I use MAC cuz I get a big discount on it. I like their veluxe pearl eyeshadows, fluidline eyeliner gel, lipglosses, eyeshadow crease colors, brushes and some lipsticks.

I LOVE MUFE but i will only buy it at the makeup show in May because it's 40% off. I like everything but their blushes.

I love Nars Blushes, but its so expensive and I have too much blush, Ill get some at Sephora's Friends and Family Sale doe.

See the common thread? Discount!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> beeches using Birth Control Pills in their Conditioners?


I thought it was just me.....


Day36 said:


> La and T,
> 
> You know I dont rave about much, but I love my TT. it does not rip  through your hair. And, I def lost less hair than with my denman. One  thing about the TT tho is that it brings the tangles to the ends, so if  youre doing tip to root, youre gonna have to make sure you go through  the ends again. And, the TT sort of stretches your hair, I think thats  how it sleeks ppl hair. So, I wouldnt use it for wash and gos. At least,  it did that to mine. Im still playing with it.
> 
> *ETA: if yall want pics of my detangling/comparison/etc pics showing hair loss with the TT, let me know.*


Thanks for the review and the how-to. Yes, if you can, please post pics....Thanks!


----------



## Day36

Hey Charz, 
You can get it online at sally's or amazon. Im not sure the next time im going to sallys (its in the boonies), but if you havent gotten it by the time i go...i gotcha.


----------



## chebaby

so i decided that if it takes more than 2 weeks to get our kbb we should all call at the same time. remember in high school you call someone and then they call someone on 3 way and then they call someone too blow up them phone lines.


----------



## Charz

Day36 said:


> Hey Charz,
> You can get it online at sally's or amazon. Im not sure the next time im going to sallys (its in the boonies), but if you havent gotten it by the time i go...i gotcha.



girl how much is dis, sounds spensive.


----------



## Charz

i want a purple one! but its sold out online


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> so i decided that if it takes more than 2 weeks to get our kbb we should all call at the same time. remember in high school you call someone and then they call someone on 3 way and then they call someone too blow up them phone lines.



Chanting we want our ish.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> Her & Red do some serious straight-up gangsta' haulin'.


 



natura87 said:


> Brownie and Red just come on in say what they bought, drop the mic and walk off the stage.




Moi??? *in an innocent voice*
Do bath and body products count? I have dry skin and you can never have enough butters/lotions to stay warm

(by the way you should try chagrin valley winter soap...it is seasonal and amaazing. While you're at it, do add some bath gelatos from Zaja naturals yummy)
Do makeup products count? 
I was laughing so hard while catching up with the past comments! 

My recent hauls...hmm let's see..:eyebrows2 the KBB flash sales, Black Friday doesn't count so let's not talk about that, what else...the lush cosmetics haul doesn't count because it is bath and body products...
just the 2 oyin honeydew


----------



## Day36

Ok yall. 
First pic is the hair I lost total after 4 days in twists/twistout. Second pic is my first reeeal detangle after my bc from right to left (way i detangled): TT, shower comb, denman. I used all of them in succession. It's the same hair in the first pic. Third pic is my first time using the TT, right after my bc, after 2 weeks of no detangling (just finger detangling here and there).

ETA: My hair before I bc'd was around bsl/mbl. I still had straight pieces in these pics. My hair is btwn sl and apl now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> Moi??? *in an innocent voice*
> Do bath and body products count? I have dry skin and you can never have enough butters/lotions to stay warm
> 
> (by the way you should try chagrin valley winter soap...it is seasonal and amaazing. While you're at it, do add some bath gelatos from Zaja naturals yummy)
> Do makeup products count?
> I was laughing so hard while catching up with the past comments!
> 
> My recent hauls...hmm let's see..:eyebrows2 the KBB flash sales, Black Friday doesn't count so let's not talk about that, what else...the lush cosmetics haul doesn't count because it is bath and body products...
> just the 2 honeydew



Ya'll.....Red Be Gangsta'-Pimp-Haulin'. 

That's why she 'whited out' half the stuff.

I told ya'll Red Don't Play!

Take Note:  There are NO QUANTITY'S


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so i decided that if it takes more than 2 weeks to get our kbb we should all call at the same time. remember in high school you call someone and then they call someone on 3 way and then they call someone too blow up them phone lines.*



Che You Turnin' into a Real Thug!   

_*goes to look for that phone number*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che You Turnin' into a Real Thug!
> 
> _*goes to look for that phone number*_


lmao im just saying. itll be like 10 of us on the phone together. be like "was that you La?" "no, that was T, that said that"everybody be talking at the same time, they wont know what to do but to double our order


----------



## La Colocha

I'm going to go ahead and wash my hair tonight. Not doing anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao im just saying. itll be like 10 of us on the phone together. be like "was that you La?" "no, that was T, that said that"everybody be talking at the same time, they wont know what to do but to double our order*



They'll Hang Up and say:  "Oh....That was Just a Bunch of CRAZY Product Junkies"  

....................


----------



## redecouvert

you ladies are too much....calling me out like that...
and yes, I did use fleurtzy products..love the oil and the butter. Actually I use them more like body oils and body butter. Unfortunately the conditioner didn't work out for me because I am sensitive to protein. However a friend loved it!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> They'll Hang Up and say:  "Oh....That was Just a Bunch of CRAZY Product Junkies"
> 
> ....................


and then we'll just have to call back. this time with 10 MORE people


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> *you ladies are too much....calling me out like that...
> and yes, I did use fleurtzy products..love the oil and the butter. Actually I use them more like body oils and body butter. Unfortunately the conditioner didn't work out for me because I am sensitive to protein. However a friend loved it!!*



Red.  I Seenth The Stash.  Rememba'?????

I Know How You Get Down.

And ALLL the Make Up!

I had the Fleurtzy Deep Conditioner in my Cart, but backed it out (for nowerplexed)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and then we'll just have to call back. this time with 10 MORE people*



They'll be like:  SHOOT! "Ya'll Didn't Call _BJ_ with All This Foolishness" 

Ya'll Betta' Sit Down Somewhere


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> They'll Hang Up and say: "Oh....That was Just a Bunch of CRAZY Product Junkies"
> 
> ....................


 
What's wrong with being crazy?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> They'll be like:  SHOOT! "Ya'll Didn't Call _BJ_ with All This Foolishness"
> 
> Ya'll Betta' Sit Down Somewhere


shoooooot kbb better act like they know. i done gave them too many chances. i almost feel like they are gonna look at my address and be like oh ok i remember this trouble maker


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme See I got coming:

ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair"
KBB Hair Masque
Bear Fruit Hair
Argan Oil from swap w/Pompous Blue
Hydratherma from swap w/Che
Swap w/Fab *not sure what tho'?
I think that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shoooooot kbb better act like they know. i done gave them too many chances.* i almost feel like they are gonna look at my address and be like oh ok i remember this trouble maker*



Hmp.  They Betta Not.

Girl........They Look Good Getting Dat' Monneee and KIM


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  They Betta Not.
> 
> Girl........They Look Good Getting Dat' Monneee and KIM


we'll see.
i just want my masks and everything will be good. dont start nothin wont be nothin lol.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Now!!!!
> 
> I got the Cap off BFH


Now you know this right here don't make no dayum sense .




IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll.....Red Be Gangsta'-Pimp-Haulin'.
> 
> That's why she 'whited out' half the stuff.
> 
> I told ya'll Red Don't Play!
> 
> Take Note: There are NO QUANTITY'S


I used to never post quantities but I think I did recently. People don't need to know all of my business .
 .


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> They'll be like:  SHOOT! *"Ya'll Didn't Call BJ with All This Foolishness*"
> 
> Ya'll Betta' Sit Down Somewhere



To the bolded, yeah because she replies to her emails, you gone have to call or go to the store to deal with kbb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we'll see.
> i just want my masks and everything will be good.* dont start nothin wont be nothin lol.*



Girl....You Walkin' Up in 2011 talkin' the talk.

I'm scurrrd of You!


----------



## mkd

I got my dew today!!! I  can't wait to try it when I wash tomorrow.  Fab gave me some MT go grown back my nape.  I am going to research it all night tonight. 

La, I love my tangle teazer  I lose much less hair with it.  I did have to stop using it on dry hair though.  I am back to using my goody jojoba shine brush on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I got my dew today!!! I  can't wait to try it when I wash tomorrow. *



 Good LAWD GEEZUS Big Daddy-Doo-Doo done made his way to Hotlanta!


----------



## La Colocha

I will try it tonight when i detangle. Im going to go ahead and use up the rest of this burts bees its been holding on for life. No repurchase. Will dc with a mix of suave, avocado butter and softning serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded, *yeah because she replies to her emails, you gone have to call or go to the store to deal with kbb*.



Ya'll Just Rachet!


----------



## chebaby

i might go back to the bss and get more miss jessies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might go back to the bss and get more miss jessies.*



Well....It is B1 G1 Free


----------



## stelladata

101 + pages?
Damn this is serious.
Yeah, I kinda hold back on buying new products these days. I remember a thread like this from a while back but couldn't succumb myself since I was already a certified PJer hooked to a mainline. These days, I'm doing a lot better... I think?   anywho. If the challenge is still up and this is not a continuation I'd like to join. Do we have to list what we have or no?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I got my dew today!!! I  can't wait to try it when I wash tomorrow.  Fab gave me some MT go grown back my nape.  I am going to research it all night tonight.
> 
> La, I love my tangle teazer  I lose much less hair with it.  I did have to stop using it on dry hair though.  I am back to using my goody jojoba shine brush on dry hair.


maybe you should do wet buns. or not really buns but what i did when i was transitioning was when my hair was wet i would gather it all in the back and do one braid. by your hair being long you can just leave the braid down and itll be cute. you can even leave some curls down in the front. use the dew to moisturize before putting in the braid and use your MT too. im sure the braid can last 3 or more days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stelladata said:


> 101 + pages?
> Damn this is serious.
> Yeah, I kinda hold back on buying new products these days. I remember a thread like this from a while back but couldn't succumb myself since I was already a certified PJer hooked to a mainline. These days, I'm doing a lot better... I think?   anywho. If the challenge is still up and this is not a continuation I'd like to join.* Do we have to list what we have or no?*



............. _*cough*
_
Girl Don't be Comin' Up in here Startin' Nothin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I got my dew today!!!*



Hmp.

Big Daddy Shol' Do Get Around........

He International Ain't He?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....It is B1 G1 Free


what can i say lol. i prolly wont though. this 8oz curly meringue will last me all year.
this weekend i want to do a rod set/straw curls with the meringue.  hope it turns out cute.
one thing i like about miss jessies is your hair will shine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Big Daddy Shol' Do Get Around........
> 
> He International Ain't He?


in every zip code


----------



## chebaby

stelladata said:


> 101 + pages?
> Damn this is serious.
> Yeah, I kinda hold back on buying new products these days. I remember a thread like this from a while back but couldn't succumb myself since I was already a certified PJer hooked to a mainline. These days, I'm doing a lot better... I think?   anywho. If the challenge is still up and this is not a continuation I'd like to join. Do we have to list what we have or no?


did you try to catch up on this thread? this aint no challenge chile. dont be trying make us nothing we aint


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did you try to catch up on this thread? *this aint no challenge chile. dont be trying make us nothing we aint*



LAWD...........You Done Told The Family Secrets!

_*clutches my pearls & falls over and dies*_


----------



## stelladata

chebaby said:


> did you try to catch up on this thread? this aint no challenge chile. dont be trying make us nothing we aint



Catch up on 200 plus pages? Lmao, you can't be serious.
I thought it was a challenge, ah well.


----------



## stelladata

IDareT'sHair said:


> ............. _*cough*
> _
> Girl Don't be Comin' Up in here Startin' Nothin'



lmao!!! you guys are like bandits taken over the thread.
SO, WHAT IS THIS _USE 1 BUY 1_ thing then?


----------



## chebaby

stelladata said:


> Catch up on 200 plus pages? Lmao, you can't be serious.
> I thought it was a challenge, ah well.


im just funnin with you. we get down in here. we are all a bag of crazy.


----------



## natura87

redecouvert said:


> Moi??? *in an innocent voice*
> Do bath and body products count? I have dry skin and you can never have enough butters/lotions to stay warm
> 
> (by the way you should try chagrin valley winter soap...it is seasonal and amaazing. While you're at it, do add some bath gelatos from Zaja naturals yummy)
> Do makeup products count?
> I was laughing so hard while catching up with the past comments!
> 
> My recent hauls...hmm let's see..:eyebrows2 the KBB flash sales, *Black Friday doesn't count so let's not talk about that,* what else...the lush cosmetics haul doesn't count because it is bath and body products...
> just the 2 oyin honeydew



It counts ma'am, it counts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

stelladata said:


> *lmao!!! you guys are like bandits taken over the thread.*
> SO, WHAT IS THIS _USE 1 BUY 1_ thing then?



No, not really.  This is the thead.  You got to get in where you fit in.

Make Your Personal Goals. Establish them.  Stick with them.  That's kind of how we do it.  Freestyle.  

If your goal is to U1 before you Buy1 Do it.  We just each have our own personal goals and how we get there.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> I'm going to go ahead and wash my hair tonight. Not doing anything else.



Same here.


----------



## Shay72

stelladata said:


> lmao!!! you guys are like bandits taken over the thread.
> SO, WHAT IS THIS _USE 1 BUY 1_ thing then?


 
We tried, we really did but you know when you get a bunch of pj's together . I do evaluate my products more and I have used up ALOT because of this challenge. But if you are looking for someone to discourage you from buying this ain't the thread . What's also helpful about this thread are the product reviews,we give you the truth about customer service and between us we have tried mostly everythang!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *It counts ma'am, it counts.*



Thanks Natura!  It does count doesn't it?

...............

Okay...I was given secret admission to the private stash of all things Red

It is quite serious:luv2:

It's a PJ Heaven!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme See I got coming:
> 
> ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair"
> KBB Hair Masque
> Bear Fruit Hair
> Argan Oil from swap w/Pompous Blue
> Hydratherma from swap w/Che
> Swap w/Fab *not sure what tho'?
> I think that's it.





BFH again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> We tried, we really did but you know when you get a bunch of pj's together . I do evaluate my products more and I have used up ALOT because of this challenge. But if you are looking for someone to discourage you from buying this ain't the thread . What's also helpful about this thread are the product reviews,we give you the truth about customer service and between us we have tried mostly everythang!



Shay, you helped me get organized  and you helped me STOP opening up a bunch of stuff at once.   These 2 things were worth gold to me.

This thread has made me make better purchases.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> We tried, we really did but you know when you get a bunch of pj's together . I do evaluate my products more and I have used up ALOT because of this challenge. But if you are looking for someone to discourage you from buying this ain't the thread . What's also helpful about this thread are the product reviews,we give you the truth about customer service and between us we have tried mostly everythang!


i agree. this is one of those threads that starts off one way and ends another. we let each other be and i think thats the great thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> BFH again?



I'm addicted Natura!  I couldn't help it. 

It's just so cheap!  And the shipping is so reasonable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma go on and do my hair tonight too.


----------



## Priss Pot

I ordered some Argan Oil last night from Oils By Nature.  Had to get that in before the 1st .

I did the Aphogee 2-step today.  Now, I'm DC-ing with AO-HSR.  I forgot how good this stuff was, and the smell is quite lovely.  I'm glad I decided to revisit it.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm addicted Natura!  I couldn't help it.
> 
> It's just so cheap!  And the shipping is so reasonable.



The first step is admitting you have a problem...:alcoholic.


----------



## Shay72

Going off to look at Darcy's to try and make a decision and to catch up on my other addiction...you tube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *The first step is admitting you have a problem...*:alcoholic.



IK. OK! I admit it. 

Now Leeme Lone 

I was influenced too.  And that 30% off didn't help either.


----------



## Day36

Hey yall, just did my second wash and go. Idk how I feel about this. I KEEP FINDING STRAIGHT PIECES. UGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. OK! I admit it.
> 
> Now Leeme Lone
> 
> I was influenced too.  *And that 30% off didn't help either*.



*sideeyes BFH*  


Thats how they get ya... net thing you know you've got 4 or 5 boxes at your door, the USPS man knows you by name...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *Hey yall, just did my second wash and go. Idk how I feel about this.* I KEEP FINDING STRAIGHT PIECES. *UGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH*



:luv2:It'll get better Day.  I'm sure it looks real cute. 

Just Keep workin' with it!


----------



## Day36

oh, and I used up an HV gelly. I really hope ecostyler/bss gel works for me so I dont have to order from hv. ooor, even my irish moss gel im finna make.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *sideeyes BFH*
> 
> 
> Thats how they get ya... *net thing you know you've got 4 or 5 boxes at your door,* the USPS man knows you by name...



Hmp.... 4 or 5

Hmp.....mo' like 8 or 9


----------



## Day36

thnx mama T. im trying to find a good style before I put pics up in these skreets.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.... 4 or 5
> 
> Hmp.....mo' like 8 or 9



See now I was tryna give you the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> maybe you should do wet buns. or not really buns but what i did when i was transitioning was when my hair was wet i would gather it all in the back and do one braid. by your hair being long you can just leave the braid down and itll be cute. you can even leave some curls down in the front. use the dew to moisturize before putting in the braid and use your MT too. im sure the braid can last 3 or more days


Che, this is a really good idea.  I think as long as my hair isn't loose and curly, I will get it under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll here's the deal.  

I'm all for recycling but Imma hafta' cut that BFH Bottle.  I guess I will hafta' give up the $1.00 recycle discount.

Because I like to get ALL My Product out.

When I throw away a bottle/tube/jar...I like for it to be totally empty.

Used Up 1 Ginger Orange (but will cut open & scrape sides next wash day) Pulled out Plueberry (part of the Christmas Trio) to use as a Cleansing Conditioner next.

But, will be cutting them bottles in half for sure.  (If I can)


----------



## redecouvert

@Natura87: *guilty laugh*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...I was given secret admission to the private stash of all things Red
> 
> It is quite serious:luv2:
> 
> It's a PJ Heaven!


aaw..thank you!! I had to remove several pictures because I was getting comments like woow do you use all of that??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> *thankyou:aaw..thank you!! I had to remove several pictures because I was getting comments like woow do you use all of that??*



Girl...H8TR'S  Forget That Mess.

......Um Whatever.

Straight Up H8TR's......They wish they had it like that!


----------



## rosalindb

redecouvert said:


> @Natura87: *guilty laugh*
> 
> 
> aaw..thank you!! I had to remove several pictures because I was getting comments like woow do you use all of that??


They would be traumatised if they saw other PJ albums as some have loads of products but in salon sizes

Actually maybe it is a good thing you removed them as you might start getting begging PMs too


----------



## mkd

I am going to make another BFH order before the discount ends on the 15th.  I agree with T, its just so reasonable and I got good results with it.  

Vonnie, I think the package you sent came today.  I am going to swing by my mom's tomorrow and get it.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Day36

Reeeeeeeeeeeed and Rosa! Missed you lovely ladies.  How are yall? 

*I love the rest of you ladies too, but these two are rarity round this thread. :look who's talking: lol.


----------



## natura87

I have never done any sort of updo with my hair, I usually stick with puffs, twists or braids. I need to spice it up. I think I want a zing or something...


----------



## natura87

rosalindb said:


> They would be traumatised if they saw other PJ albums as some have loads of products but in salon sizes
> 
> Actually maybe it is a good thing you removed them as you might start getting *begging PMs* too



That is sad...have people no shame ? It really isnt that serious.


----------



## rosalindb

Day36 said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeed and Rosa! Missed you lovely ladies.  How are yall?
> 
> *I love the rest of you ladies too, but these two are rarity round this thread. :*look who's talking*: lol.


 I'm good my dear. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## chebaby

i think im about to start looking on etsy for hair sticks and toys.


----------



## Shay72

I can't understand how I'm subscribed to 50-11 folks on you tube yet nobody got any videos I want to see. Decided to wait on Darcy's. I'm done. I'm now planning my passes for the No Buy.

I'm in the awkward stage 6 months in of being natural. I look like a curly haired buckwheat. I gotta figure out some things to do with my hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, i had to take a break, now the tt it works but it sounded like it was ripping my hair out, rough like and i had broken hairs, not a lot but idk, i will use it again next week before i give it up. Now i do like the clip attendant i think its call, now that is nice. It holds the sections so i don't need 50'11 clips and my hair was easy to take out of the comb part when i was ready for that section.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I can't understand how I'm subscribed to 50-11 folks on you tube yet nobody got any videos I want to see. Decided to wait on Darcy's. I'm done. I'm now planning my passes for the No Buy.
> 
> I'm in the awkward stage 6 months in of being natural. I look like a curly haired buckwheat. I gotta figure out some things to do with my hair.


when i was around 6 months that when i started experimenting with twists. that was good for me because my front bang was still straight(damaged) at that point so the twists hid that for me. but it was also a break from my usual wash and go with the front slicked back lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey che. I dont know if you saw my post.

thank you for the package. I received it yesterday.


----------



## chebaby

fattyfatfat said:


> hey che. I dont know if you saw my post.
> 
> thank you for the package. I received it yesterday.


im glad you got it and i hope you like everything.


----------



## Day36

Thnx for your review La. I forgot to mention the sound. It is a bit scary. lol.  Although, I dont think it is actually ripping. Idk, do you not get any broken hairs? I do, regardless what I use. Im just glad this is less then that darn denman.


----------



## Priss Pot

Did a twist-out w/ KCKT as a leave-in sealed with castor oil.  I need to start using more castor oil in my regimen.

Hopefully my Hairveda products will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Letting my freshly steamed hair cool off before I finish up and get under the dryer.

Used Up the BFH Ginger --but will _really_ use it up next wash day, when I Cut That Puppy Open

Also used up 1 Jasmine's Ultra Nourish Hair.  It smells wonderful.  Not my 'favorite' of the Jasmine line.  I prefer the Babbasu Xtreme and the Avacado & Silk.  

I think I have 1 more of the Ultra.  Will not repurchase Ultra Nourish.

Will also use up a 5oz Tube of Nexxus Ensure.  (My PC Product).  Not sure if I have a back-up of this?  If not, I will use Roux Porosity Control next time.

Will try that BFH Desert Drench L-I again this week to see if I get the same Amazing Results.

Will BRB!


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> Thnx for your review La. I forgot to mention the sound. It is a bit scary. lol.  Although, I dont think it is actually ripping. Idk, do you not get any broken hairs? I do, regardless what I use. Im just glad this is less then that darn denman.



I do sometimes when im in a hurry but when i take my time and go slow i usually don't, i will give it another chance next week. It was hard for me to hold too, so that might of had something to do with it.



Priss Pot said:


> Did a twist-out w/ KCKT as a leave-in sealed with castor oil.  I need to start using more castor oil in my regimen.
> 
> Hopefully my Hairveda products will arrive tomorrow.



Kckt and castor oil are a perfect combo to me, always kept my hair soft with these two.


----------



## chebaby

ok i think i made up my mind and i will go back to the bss tomorrow and purchase more miss jessies. i think i will get the rapid recovery and get the 16oz curly meringue free.


----------



## Shay72

Shoot I ain't done yet. I gotta see if that lady put up that reserve listing for those cassia melts. I would really like to get those before the 1st. How Imma look trying to explain to her I can't buy them bc I'm in a No Buy Challenge ......


----------



## La Colocha

This is my first and last time ordering from new directions, the cs lady told me they ship out of canada so i was charged a conversion fee, i just checked my ups and it shipped out of ny. I will be contacting them.


----------



## redecouvert

See, my pjism benefits everybody in my family. My twin now loves handmade soaps and my sisters don't buy products anymore. That's why I don't feel bad when something doesn't work out for me, because I can send it to my sisters and I will replace it with something else It is a win-win situation
plus I support handmade businesses...owned by  women, we all win

@Rosalindb: GASP!! People do that???? 



Day36 said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeed and Rosa! Missed you lovely ladies.  How are yall?
> 
> *I love the rest of you ladies too, but these two are rarity round this thread. :look who's talking: lol.


aaw...I missed you too! I am doing well.....trying to stay sane w/ school


----------



## Shay72

Che--Did you twist on wet hair or dry stretched hair? 

I've seen quite a few videos on bantu knot outs using twists. I may try that too. Twists seem better though because I can leave them in then do a twist out.


----------



## mkd

I keep going and sniffing my dew.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Che--Did you twist on wet hair or dry stretched hair?
> 
> I've seen quite a few videos on bantu knot outs using twists. I may try that too. Twists seem better though because I can leave them in then do a twist out.


on wet hair. i didnt start twisting on dry hair until my hair got longer and i wanted to see the length. but i like the way wet twists shrink and get fat. it looks better IMO.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i think im about to start looking on etsy for hair sticks and toys.


 
Che, good deal I got a good deal on 10 hair zings various colors and styles.



Day36 said:


> Hey yall, just did my second wash and go. Idk how I feel about this. I KEEP FINDING STRAIGHT PIECES. UGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


 
Don't cut too much you might be cutting your natural hair especially if you have various textures. That what happen to me so I had to let it grow out more to tell and it small section that is just straight. 



Charz said:


> Can I buy this tangle teaser online? Or can I paypal somebody some money for it? I'm crippled right now.


I just came back from Sally's I'll check it out tomorrow and let you know. I have a purple one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't find my Favorite Comb?  I had it earlier today and can't remember what I did with it.

Didn't use my T-T.  I was gettin' ready to and plain forgot.

Did Spritz in some Desert Drench but also put a little CTDG with it and a smidgen of Argan Oil.

Will use Mango & Green Tea from nbdcosmetics.  Will try to use this up in the next week.  I have 1 4oz back-up.

Still sitting under the dryer.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't find my Favorite Comb?  I had it earlier today and can't remember what I did with it.
> 
> Didn't use my T-T.  I was gettin' ready to and plain forgot.
> 
> Did Spritz in some Desert Drench but also put a little CTDG with it and a smidgen of Argan Oil.
> 
> Will use Mango & Green Tea from nbdcosmetics.  Will try to use this up in the next week.  I have 1 4oz back-up.
> 
> Still sitting under the dryer.



I was going to sit under the dryer but im not tired so i will just leave my dc on for a while. Im only going to do 4 braids tonight so it should go quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I was going to sit under the dryer but im not tired so i will just leave my dc on for a while. Im only going to do 4 braids tonight so it should go quickly.



I'm tryna' watch Charlie Brown but I can't hear it!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm gonna do my hair later, too. I didn't do it the other day like I wanted to. Trying to decide which BFH condish to use...


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I used up my last little Njoi Herbal Hairdress. I'll get more of this later on, after the quick no buy. I also finished a bottle of JBCO. Those 4 oz bottles go too fast.


----------



## Brownie518

The ingredients for that Doo Doo sound good...just sayin...what does it smell like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up my last little Njoi Herbal Hairdress. I'll get more of this later on, after the quick no buy. I also finished a bottle of JBCO. Those 4 oz bottles go too fast.



Girl.....  What You Talmbout? 

Them 31 Days Gone Be HARRRRDDDD

_*i wish i knew you were out of JBCO, i woulda' stuck one in your box*_


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> The ingredients for that Doo Doo sound good...just sayin...what does it smell like?



I think njoi still has free shipping. i went to her site one night while i was fenin, brownie you don't have any doo doo? Lawd we need to get this child some big daddy doo so we can turn her out too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The ingredients for that Doo Doo sound good...just sayin...what does it smell like?



IMO:  A Lighter Version of BSP

But, that's just me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....  What You Talmbout?
> 
> Them 31 Days Gone Be HARRRRDDDD
> 
> _*i wish i knew you were out of JBCO, i woulda' stuck one in your box*_



Oh, no, I'm not out. I just finished one of the Buy3Get1 that we got.  I have one more left. Thanks, though. I'll have to remember to get 8oz bottles from now on.



La Colocha said:


> I think njoi still has free shipping. i went to her site one night while i was fenin, brownie you don't have any doo doo? Lawd we need to get this child some big daddy doo so we can turn her out too.



Whats the date? The 30th? Okay, let me go look at Njoi...

Nah, girl, I don't usually use creamy stuff like that but lately my hair seems to like it. It's the MHC Afrikoko Silky that started it!  I might have to check out Big Daddy soon


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So u guys gotta tell me what u luv from BFH lol! Any recommendations so I can debate if I need to use a pass for it or not?

My hair was ok today...it is sooo soft especially considering that i used kccc & ors gel this week...time to wash ASAP! I hate having too many products in at once...I really need to do an amla rinse but Im going to be really busy this weekend so Im gonna have to play wash day by ear!


----------



## chebaby

i kept saying everyday this week i was gonna go to the local natural store and aint been yet, oh well.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, no, I'm not out. I just finished one of the Buy3Get1 that we got.  I have one more left. Thanks, though. I'll have to remember to get 8oz bottles from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the date? The 30th? Okay, let me go look at Njoi...
> 
> Nah, girl, I don't usually use creamy stuff like that but lately my hair seems to like it. It's the MHC Afrikoko Silky that started it!  I might have to check out Big Daddy soon



Sorry b, i don't remember the date, my eyes were glazed over from the spirit and all i was was free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll All Betta' Use Protection foolin' with B-D-D!


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to use the dew tonight, the gt butter and ag will be overkill together so i will use the dew and seal with ag.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up my last little Njoi Herbal Hairdress. I'll get more of this later on, after the quick no buy. I also finished a bottle of JBCO. Those 4 oz bottles go too fast.


 
I can send you one Brownie pm the info!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So Im feeling the mango n shea collection at BFH...seems like the best deal...is there a code for the 15%? Im nervous about not being able to use it up in 3 months...I will have weave from February to April!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> So Im feeling the mango n shea collection at BFH...seems like the best deal...is there a code for the 15%? Im nervous about not being able to use it up in 3 months...I will have weave from February to April!



It's 20% BLESSED


----------



## Shay72

So I just wasted 15 minutes trying to get a pic of my hair . I've got the whole weekend to try to get it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't check my mail today.  Wonder if I got anything??????erplexed

I forgot the other things I was waiting for.

A Swap with Ltown
And Some Jasmine.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> The ingredients for that Doo Doo sound good...just sayin...what does it smell like?


sooooo good.  like caramel.  If you have smelled the burnt sugar pomade, its a lighter version of that scent.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't check my mail today. Wonder if I got anything??????erplexed
> 
> I forgot the other things I was waiting for.
> 
> A Swap with Ltown
> And Some Jasmine.


 
Well at least you have something to look forward too since you'll be on a no buy in Jan!

You ladies got 1 day left to buy stuff!


----------



## chebaby

im back on my gel kick. my how times change. i used to hate gel. but now i want some unkle funkys daughter curly magic and some donna marie gelly. i forgot i have curl junkie curl queen so ill try that too.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown, thanks for the offer. I don't need any, though. I had gotten the buy 3 get 1 free deal T put me on to. I have one left. I appreciate the offer, though!! 


Beauty, this is what I am lovin from BFH:

Shea Mango mask
Ginger Macadamia conditioner
Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer
Tapestry Leave in
Safflower Oil


----------



## chebaby

i started to buy a box of dye today while at the bss. this indigo better hurry up and come one before i make that purchase.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Well at least you have something to look forward too since you'll be on a no buy in Jan!
> *
> You ladies got 1 day left to buy stuff!*



Ltown, believe me, I am killin myself trying to think what I might want to get before the 1st.


----------



## Pompous Blue

beautyaddict1913 said:


> So Im feeling the mango n shea collection at BFH...seems like the best deal...is there a code for the 15%? Im nervous about not being able to use it up in 3 months...I will have weave from February to April!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i started to buy a box of dye today while at the bss. this indigo better hurry up and come one before i make that purchase.



Che, just keep conditioning your hair or find something else to do until your Indigo gets there.


----------



## mkd

Has anyone used the chocolate conditioner from BFH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Has anyone used the chocolate conditioner from BFH?



I have it mk, but haven't used it yet.  The Chocolate-Coffee.  And I have the Expresso Hair Cream.


----------



## mkd

I sent you a PM beautyaddict.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have it mk, but haven't used it yet.  The Chocolate-Coffee.  And I have the Expresso Hair Cream.


I think I may get this one on my next order.  She has so much stuff on her site, i am having a hard time narrowing down.  This is going to be my last order for real.  Unless someone else gets a discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *Sent you a PM.*





mkd said:


> *I sent you a PM beautyaddict.*




.....................

I think we all did


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, just keep conditioning your hair or find something else to do until your Indigo gets there.


girl you know i get finiky so its hard. but yea i got some experimenting to do with this curl queen gel and curly meringue so thatll keep me busy. if the rod set turns out nice i will keep it in all next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl you know i get finiky so its hard.* but yea i got some experimenting to do with this curl queen gel and curly meringue so thatll keep me busy. if the rod set turns out nice i will keep it in all next week.



You Shol' Do Girl!  Just wait.  It will be worth it =


----------



## mkd

So megatek users, how are you using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> So megatek users, how are you using it?


 I rub a little (very little...baby finger-tip amount) on the scalp around the areas that I'm focused on (which for me my Whole Head).  I use it Straight.

I only do 2 weeks at a time because it makes my scalp a little tender.  I rotate it with the other G.A's I'm using.

I did make a G.A. Mixture with Green Tea Butter/MT/MN/JBCO

Make sure you keep your Moisture Levels up.  MT can be drying.


----------



## chebaby

i just read that some people think the moptop deep conditioner is the best conditioner they ever used. now im interested. if im not mistaken that conditioner is $30.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown, believe me, I am killin myself trying to think what I might want to get before the 1st.


 
Well everyone except me is on the BFH kick, I got packages today hair accessories, and clothes  but need to order something. I have $60 credit on Amazon maybe I'll find something.  Can't wait to watch this thread tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just read that some people think the moptop deep conditioner is the best conditioner they ever used. now im interested. if im not mistaken that conditioner is $30.*



Hmmm.....I have that!

This January No-Buy will be good for me.  I have alot of GOOD stuff to try out.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> So megatek users, how are you using it?


 
I mix mine with oils and apply to scalp 2x a week when I'm not using sulfur.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmmm.....I have that!
> 
> This January No-Buy will be good for me.  I have alot of GOOD stuff to try out.


im thinking about getting it from curl mart along with a darcys conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Can't wait to watch this thread tomorrow!*



Um. Why?

They can still buy tomorrow.  Tomorrow is not the 1st.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um. Why?
> 
> They can still buy tomorrow. Tomorrow is not the 1st.


 
I know that my point exactly to see how much you all will but


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I know that my point exactly to see how much you all will but



Girl...You should be cheering Them (Us) On..... Instead of:

............

............


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to use curly meringue to re do my twists and i will bantu knot the twists. i hope it turns out good since ive never done a bantu knot out. my hair is pretty stretched right now so it wont take long to do and it will be easy to sleep on.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> *I keep going and sniffing my dew.*





Ok..see now its gone too far. We've got people singing songs about the dew,  talking bout using protection with the dew and what not, sniffing the dew like its some sort of aphrodisiac..

I see you Oyin...and I admire your hustle.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...You should be cheering Them (Us) On..... Instead of:
> 
> ............
> 
> ............


 
I am cheering them on  encouraging everyone to buy what they need/want tomorrow



chebaby said:


> tonight im going to use curly meringue to re do my twists and i will bantu knot the twists. i hope it turns out good since ive never done a bantu knot out. my hair is pretty stretched right now so it wont take long to do and it will be easy to sleep on.


.

Che, it will be cute! You are APL/BSL? So doing your hair wet is probably your go to way. I have gotten some cute dry twist bantu knots.  I ask yesterday but don't think you seen it my Target has shea curl smoothie if you want me to grab let me know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I see you Oyin...and I admire your hustle.*



Girl Me Too.  

Hard Bein' a Pimp!


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> sooooo good.  like caramel.  If you have smelled the burnt sugar pomade, its a lighter version of that scent.



I hate the smell of caramel. Maybe the Dew isnt for me..?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I am cheering them on  encouraging everyone to buy what they need/want tomorrow*



UH HUH

Yeah Okay......


----------



## fattyfatfat

Have any of you ladies used Rosemary oil? How do you like it?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I am cheering them on  encouraging everyone to buy what they need/want tomorrow
> 
> .
> 
> Che, it will be cute! You are APL/BSL? So doing your hair wet is probably your go to way. I have gotten some cute dry twist bantu knots.  I ask yesterday but don't think you seen it my Target has shea curl smoothie if you want me to grab let me know!


oh no i didnt see that. thanx for asking but ive used it before and the smell gives me a headache. to perfumey for me. so i never got a chance to see if it worked because i couldnt use it


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Well everyone except me is on the BFH kick, I got packages today hair accessories, and clothes  but need to order something. I have $60 credit on Amazon maybe I'll find something.  Can't wait to watch this thread tomorrow!



I'm not. Not yet, maybe sometime next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *Have any of you ladies used Rosemary oil? How do you like it?*



Only in products Fatty.  But it's suppose to be really good especially if you get it from the Health Food Store.

Pompous Blue may use it.  She uses alot of stuff like that.


----------



## Ltown

fattyfatfat said:


> Have any of you ladies used Rosemary oil? How do you like it?


 
I've used it in oil mixtures, it very strong and suppose to stimulate the scalp. Caution if you have blood pressure problems. The scent is ok but not appealing definately need something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Only in products Fatty.  But it's suppose to be really good especially if you get it from the Health Food Store.
> 
> Pompous Blue may use it.  She uses alot of stuff like that.



Oh Yeah and Ltown.  She uses alot of Oils too.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ltown, have you used Rosemary oil?


----------



## La Colocha

I just finished my hair, and i like the dc i did tonight. So glad i did it and got it over with. I haven't gotten anything from bfh either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just finished my hair, and i like the dc i did tonight. So glad i did it and got it over with. *I haven't gotten anything from bfh either.*



I don't think Shay has either.  Or Che.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I havent purchased from BFH. 

I have $20 in drugstore.com dollars so I'm trying to find products on that site.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't think Shay has either.  Or Che.



For me i think its because its too much stuff to choose from, not as bad as marie dean but its quite a few things and i can't stand looking through all that stuff, don't ask me why its just when i start looking and trying to decide i get turned off.


----------



## natura87

I've only got a few more uses of the Tresemme Naturals conditioner. I use that up pretty quickly because it is so slippy. It is a repurchase but only if it is on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sorry.  Double Post.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> I've used it in oil mixtures, it very strong and suppose to stimulate the scalp. Caution if you have blood pressure problems. The scent is ok but not appealing definately need something else.


Yes, I use it in oil mixtures and in growth aids 'cause it helps to stimulate the scalp.


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> I've used it in oil mixtures, it very strong and suppose to stimulate the scalp. Caution if you have blood pressure problems. The scent is ok but not appealing definately need something else.


 


fattyfatfat said:


> Ltown, have you used Rosemary oil?


 
Hey I responded but it stimulate for health growth and suppose to slow down graying.   Most essential oils last forever and they are very potent a couple of drops last long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Yes, I use it in oil mixtures and in growth aids 'cause it helps to stimulate the scalp.



Yeah, I thought you used it Blue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *For me i think its because its too much stuff to choose from, not as bad as marie dean but its quite a few things and i can't stand looking through all that stuff, don't ask me why its just when i start looking and trying to decide i get turned off.*



Lawd Nah...It ain't like that Marie Dean.  Now. that. right.there.is. some.work.

I read up on alot of the stuff and then ordered.  I still never got that Red Wine Shine Rinse I wanted.erplexed

Got errrthang, but that!


----------



## Charz

Can someone go to the spot and give me a link? TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Can someone go to the spot and give me a link? TIA



DONE


----------



## La Colocha

Well yall know what time it is, only 2 more days left and its back on the grind. I just need one more month oh well. Night ladies.


----------



## Charz

stelladata said:


> lmao!!! you guys are like bandits taken over the thread.
> SO, WHAT IS THIS _USE 1 BUY 1_ thing then?



who are you calling bandits and what is wrong with you?

Sorry we are not accepting any new members at this time.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> who are you calling bandits and what is wrong with you?
> 
> Sorry we are not accepting any new members at this time.


 


I have missed so much today... Y'all are chatty and CRAZY up in here today.. took me 1/2 hour to catch up!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I have missed so much today... Y'all are chatty and CRAZY up in here today.. took me 1/2 hour to catch up!!!



Dead Twice.

Anyway, where you been all day?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well I decided not to get the dew just yet since I have tons of leave in to use up. So to satisfy my urge to buy I went to TJ Max and bought 2 litres of giovanni shampoo and  some scarfs.

I haven't ordered from BFH either, too many choices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Well I decided not to get the dew just yet since I have tons of leave in to use up. So to satisfy my urge to buy I went to TJ Max and bought 2 litres of giovanni shampoo and  some scarfs.
> 
> *I haven't ordered from BFH either, too many choices.*



Ya'll Need to Get Your Bear Fruit Hair On Ladies!!!!

That's some good stuff.

So, there's quite a few of you that hasn't ordered BFH.  I just went and dug out some silk scarves.


----------



## mkd

I am overwhelmed by BFH in this moment.   I think I want the 3 for $20 with the shine rinses and the ginger macadamia and coffee conditioner.


----------



## Charz

yall i got like 26 hours left of buying stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am overwhelmed by BFH in this moment.   I think I want the 3 for $20 with the shine rinses and the ginger macadamia and coffee conditioner.



Yeah, That 3/$20.95 is a good deal.  Plus that Discount.

I was on that one hard.

I still wish I woulda' got those Shine Rinses, but since I'm under a Wig 3/4ths of the time, I guess I don't need No Shine.................

Maybe the Next Grand Prize Sweepstakes Winner will be in February.  I hope it's ME!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> yall i got like 26 hours left of buying stuff



Yup....  Ya'll ...... _*cough*_ I mean "WE" Do!


----------



## chebaby

im still looking for something to buy, not that im on a time limit or anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im still looking for something to buy, not that im on a time limit or anything *



Girl, well I guess I will have to hear all about: You, mk, Fab, Curlyhershey, Ltown, Beauty, Natura, Shay, robot, Fatty, Day....all ya'll Haul's for the next 30 days.

So Ya'll Betta' haul HARD


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dead Twice.
> 
> Anyway, where you been all day?


 
Out stroking these streets.. lol.. 
Yeah so me and MK figured out our handmade's store hustle today.... 
And MK's hair is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful ... there's no way she should be cutting it to shoulder length.... (OR AT ALL)...

I want that clippy thing from Sally's...

Hmm.. need to finalize BFH, maybe hit Nars again, check for OO's sale  (brownie's spirit is haunting me now)... 

Oh a local store was also having a 50% off sale.. so I got a 3.4 bottle of Morrocan Oil light for $18.. they had the poo and con too .. but I got too much stuff to be adding to this craziness.  I can't wait to try this for a flat iron. 

I wish they had a sally's instore code because 555938 for 20% off expires tomorrow....


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> yall i got like 26 hours left of buying stuff



You can do it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Out stroking these streets.. lol..*
> Yeah so me and MK figured out our handmade's store hustle today....
> *And MK's hair is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful ... there's no way she should be cutting it to shoulder length.... (OR AT ALL)...
> *
> I want that clippy thing from Sally's...
> 
> Hmm.. need to finalize BFH, maybe hit Nars again, check for OO's sale  (brownie's spirit is haunting me now)...
> 
> Oh a local store was also having a 50% off sale.. so I got a 3.4 bottle of Morrocan Oil light for $18.. they had the poo and con too .. but I got too much stuff to be adding to this craziness.  I can't wait to try this for a flat iron.
> 
> I wish they had a sally's instore code because 555938 for 20% off expires tomorrow....



Chile....Them Po' Po' Skreets

Pours some Conditioner out on the Highway.....for the Po' Skreets of The ATL

IK mk's hair is Gorgeous.  She need to quit playin'


----------



## Charz

where is hannan and simjam?


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> im still looking for something to buy, not that im on a time limit or anything



Rubbin it in arent you?

I know I said I was done but if something catches my eye tomorrow I'm not gonna say no. i might check out the new sephora that just opened up...Or maybe I'll go to the website... I have until saturday.

Oh snaps..20% off until the first!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Out stroking these streets.. lol..
> Yeah so me and MK figured out our handmade's store hustle today....
> And MK's hair is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful ... there's no way she should be cutting it to shoulder length.... (OR AT ALL)...
> 
> I want that clippy thing from Sally's...
> 
> Hmm.. need to finalize BFH, maybe hit Nars again, check for OO's sale  (brownie's spirit is haunting me now)...
> 
> Oh a local store was also having a 50% off sale.. so I got a 3.4 bottle of Morrocan Oil light for $18.. they had the poo and con too .. but I got too much stuff to be adding to this craziness.  I can't wait to try this for a flat iron.
> 
> I wish they had a sally's instore code because 555938 for 20% off expires tomorrow....



send me ur mac list lady. and does that sallys code include free shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> send me ur mac list lady. and does that sallys code include free shipping?



Ya'll MAC'N Mac-Daddy

MAC Gettin' MAC'ed


----------



## Charz

i'm tired of these sponge baths. i wanna take a hot bath! 3 more days!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> send me ur mac list lady. and does that sallys code include free shipping?


 
anything over $50 is free!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> i'm tired of these sponge baths. i wanna take a hot bath! 3 more days!



Great!  I Know You Can't Wait!

You're Getting _Better (and more Rachet_) errrday!

That's good news.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> anything over $50 is free!



dang i don't wanna spend 50 bucks 

My first ex sent me a message on Facebook 3 days ago saying that we are soul mates and that he owes to world to me. Maybe I can get him to pick me up a tangle teaser from sally's.


----------



## Ltown

I need some Milani Gem polish multicolor so pretty!


----------



## hannan

Lurkdom, my friend. 

I might head to whole foods and gets my goods.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> dang i don't wanna spend 50 bucks
> 
> My first ex sent me a message on Facebook 3 days ago saying that we are soul mates and that he owes to world to me. *Maybe I can get him to pick me up a tangle teaser from sally's*.



  I will laugh my butt off if you make this happen.


----------



## Charz

Charlise Shardé December 30 at 11:45pm
Thanks! I think I've been doing too much lol.

I kinda have a big favor to ask from you. I need Tangle Teezer - Tangle Teezer Original Black.

They sell them at Sally's and they are becoming a sensation in the natural hair community. Can you pick one up from sally's for me?
I'd like Purple (1st choice) Blue (2nd) Black (3rd) or Pink (last).

There is a sally's near baja fresh and toysrus
also in edgewood near marsz
and even in aberdeen somewhere.

It's like 12 bucks and I'll pay you in cash.
I'd go but I can't go anywhere...

Lemme know either way!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> send me ur mac list lady. and does that sallys code include free shipping?


 
nope!!! no free shipping... yet.. I need to go look at my normal spots to see if there are any codes that popped up.... that can be combined...I will post em here if I find something.

I thought chu said I had til tomorrow night.. I gotta go look at some YT's for this Champale collection..
Every time I read champale... I just start laughing... lol.


----------



## natura87

You did not...

YOU DID!!!:lachen...And then you asked so nicely.


----------



## Ltown

I had a coworker coughing up a storm at work and yesterday I started having headaches, thought it was caffeine withdraw but got it again all day today and sore throat. Dang I have plans tomorrow to go out


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Charlise Shardé December 30 at 11:45pm
> Thanks! I think I've been doing too much lol.
> 
> I kinda have a big favor to ask from you. I need Tangle Teezer - Tangle Teezer Original Black.
> 
> They sell them at Sally's and they are becoming a sensation in the natural hair community. Can you pick one up from sally's for me?
> I'd like Purple (1st choice) Blue (2nd) Black (3rd) or Pink (last).
> 
> There is a sally's near baja fresh and toysrus
> also in edgewood near marsz
> and even in aberdeen somewhere.
> 
> It's like 12 bucks and I'll pay you in cash.
> I'd go but I can't go anywhere...
> 
> Lemme know either way!


 






I literally died 3x... did you post this on his wall???? Or was this private....
Are you off the medication????


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> nope!!! no free shipping... yet.. I need to go look at my normal spots to see if there are any codes that popped up.... that can be combined...I will post em here if I find something.
> 
> I thought chu said I had til tomorrow night.. I gotta go look at some YT's for this Champale collection..
> Every time I read champale... I just start laughing... lol.




check out temptalia. she's good for a white girl. lots of it's for white girls. check out the mickey the contractor collection and youtube the peacocky. it's beautiful kissible lip colors and there is a blue one i am getting!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> I literally died 3x... did you post this on his wall???? Or was this private....
> Are you off the medication????



LOL I am off. and it was in a PM.


----------



## natura87

*fabulosity* said:


> I literally died 3x... did you post this on his wall???? Or was this private....
> *Are you off the medication???? *


----------



## natura87

Yeah I might stop in Ulta or Sephora tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

My head is killing me, going to go to sleep it off! See you in AM!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDT, Blue, & MKD - Thanks for the messages ladies! Yall are ALRIGHT with me! I dont care what the others say about yall lol! Im kidding, yall are awesome, thanks again!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> im back on my gel kick. my how times change. i used to hate gel. but now i want some unkle funkys daughter curly magic and some donna marie gelly. i forgot i have curl junkie curl queen so ill try that too.


 
how do u like the ufd curly magic? Thats on my list of things to use a pass for! I like the DM gelly!


----------



## rosalindb

redecouvert said:


> :
> @Rosalindb: GASP!! People do that???? ?


Charz posted that she had received PMs begging for products and another poster has also  Some people really have no shame, they could always refer to this thread Hated it? Dump your products on me!


fattyfatfat said:


> Have any of you ladies used Rosemary oil? How do you like it?


I have some but have hardly used it. I need to use up some jojoba oil and plan to add the rosemary eo to this once I have finished this Komaza hair oil. I'm only halfway through the Komaza so I will probably start using it in Feb/Mar

How are you planning to use it? I may also add another eo to blend it, not sure yet

You should avoid rosemary eo if you have high blood pressure, epilepsy, diabetes or are pregnant


Ltown said:


> My head is killing me, going to go to sleep it off! See you in AM!


Hope you feel better


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Charlise Shardé December 30 at 11:45pm
> Thanks! I think I've been doing too much lol.
> 
> I kinda have a big favor to ask from you. I need Tangle Teezer - Tangle Teezer Original Black.
> 
> They sell them at Sally's and they are becoming a sensation in the natural hair community. Can you pick one up from sally's for me?
> I'd like Purple (1st choice) Blue (2nd) Black (3rd) or Pink (last).
> 
> There is a sally's near baja fresh and toysrus
> also in edgewood near marsz
> and even in aberdeen somewhere.
> 
> It's like 12 bucks and I'll pay you in cash.
> I'd go but I can't go anywhere...
> 
> Lemme know either way!


 

he'll get it are you talking Dave? Heck he was very supportive of your hair needs went bottling hair products. Let us know!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown, what are you doin up? You feeling better?
I'm doing my hair, just put in my DC...BFH Ginger Macadamia.


----------



## Brownie518

These are some of my 2010 favs:

HV Methi Setiva set
SSI Okra Reconstructor
Claudie's Shea Pomade
BFH Ginger Macadamia conditioner
BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer
Cur Junkie Honey Butta leave in
Hydratherma Naturals SLS free hair cleanser


----------



## Priss Pot

2 more days till Shescentit opens!


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown, what are you doin up? You feeling better?
> I'm doing my hair, just put in my DC...BFH Ginger Macadamia.


 
I'm early bird, it not throbbing but when I bend my head down or cough it hurts. That sign of something, thought maybe I had too much caffeine is why my head was hurting don't know it's probably one of those nasty virus.   I'm glad you like BFH it a good deal to jump on.


----------



## Brownie518

I am hoping my Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin mist will last me through January. I haven't gotten any hair stuff today, and don't plan to. I did order 2 of the MAC Champale lip gelees...and 2 Paint pots...My no buy for bath and body and makeup is for 2 months.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I am hoping my Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin mist will last me through January. I haven't gotten any hair stuff today, and don't plan to. I did order 2 of the MAC Champale lip gelees...and 2 Paint pots...My no buy for bath and body and makeup is for 2 months.


 
Brownie, bath and body/makeup last a little longer so 2 months won't be long and they don't come out with new stuff imo as hair products.


----------



## Shay72

Folks seem to want to show their naked backs way too much on here. I've seen 2 pics in the last two days that make me . It's nasty. To clarify I don't mean the pics where the ladies have bras on but the pics where you know they buck *** nakid. One more thing...I don't mean the avatar pics either bc they are small I mean those big pics.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i few more hours till doomsday, lmao. I need to get out again, its freezing rain and no travel advisory is coming soon. I don't know if i want to buy anything or not. I have boxes coming next week except for kbb and kbn. Has anyone gotten their kbb shipping notice yet?


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Folks seem to want to show their naked backs way too much on here. I've seen 2 pics in the last two days that make me . It's nasty. To clarify I don't mean the pics where the ladies have bras on but the pics where you know they buck *** nakid. One more thing...I don't mean the avatar pics either bc they are small I mean those big pics.


 
So true Shay, and why do you need to be naked to show length. Allandra is one of the class act that show her long beautiful hair fully dress!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Out stroking these streets.. lol..
> Yeah so me and MK figured out our handmade's store hustle today....
> And MK's hair is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful ... there's no way she should be cutting it to shoulder length.... (OR AT ALL)...
> 
> I want that clippy thing from Sally's...
> 
> Hmm.. need to finalize BFH, maybe hit Nars again, check for OO's sale  (brownie's spirit is haunting me now)...
> 
> Oh a local store was also having a 50% off sale.. so I got a 3.4 bottle of Morrocan Oil light for $18.. they had the poo and con too .. but I got too much stuff to be adding to this craziness.  I can't wait to try this for a flat iron.
> 
> I wish they had a sally's instore code because 555938 for 20% off expires tomorrow....


Fab, that is soooooo sweet.  You already know your hair is so prettty.  I am hoping this MT works it out for me.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....Them Po' Po' Skreets
> 
> Pours some Conditioner out on the Highway.....for the Po' Skreets of The ATL
> 
> IK mk's hair is Gorgeous.  She need to quit playin'


Thank you too T.  You ladies are the best:blowkiss:


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i few more hours till doomsday, lmao. I need to get out again, its freezing rain and no travel advisory is coming soon. I don't know if i want to buy anything or not. I have boxes coming next week except for kbb and kbn. Has anyone gotten their kbb shipping notice yet?


 
I've already looked at Fleurtzy and My Honey Child today. I also sent that lady at etsy a message. I told her I was going on a personal savings challenge and wanted to purchase my stuff before the first. So if I buy anything today it will be the cassia melts and maybe stuff from Fleurtzy. Brownie have you tried her stuff? We seem to like a lot of the same stuff for our hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies tomorrow my youngest son turns two so dh and I have alot of stuff to get for the New Year's eve/ birthday party.
I was telling him about BFH's deal and he said I should really take advantage of that since I like conditioners so much but I'm still not sure what to get .


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> he'll get it are you talking Dave? Heck he was very supportive of your hair needs went bottling hair products. Let us know!



Nah someone else lol.


Oh and his response:

Done and Done.


----------



## Shay72

Okay although I've been up for hours I am finally going to cowash my hair. I plan to band my hair or do a braidout. I've seen other 4a's do both and it looks good. I'm trying to get my hair to lay down rather than out. Of course it's fine when wet but once dry it shrinks up. I think I am mostly 4a especially the side and back of by hair. The back is tightly coiled. The back of my hair is what most people are fascinated by and want to touch. My front and crown is looser so I think it is 3c. Regardless I just claim 4a.

I've cleaned up my thread subscriptions. I had like 60 . I just cut it down to 12.


----------



## Charz

Guess what I just got....







He said:
Ha ha, no prob. Let me know if you need anything else. I'm available 24/7


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> So true Shay, and why do you need to be naked to show length. Allandra is one of the class act that show her long beautiful hair fully dress!


 


Charz said:


> Guess what I just got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said:
> Ha ha, no prob. Let me know if you need anything else. I'm available 24/7


 
Go Charz, well I guess you don't need us to send you the teezer.  Men know when to come around just in time! Oh and what are you doing for New Years?


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i few more hours till doomsday, lmao. I need to get out again, its freezing rain and no travel advisory is coming soon. I don't know if i want to buy anything or not. I have boxes coming next week except for kbb and kbn. *Has anyone gotten their kbb shipping notice yet?*


I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ooh Charz!! What service!! You got the magic!!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Go Charz, well I guess you don't need us to send you the teezer.  Men know when to come around just in time! Oh and what are you doing for New Years?



My friend Katie is coming to visit me, but I'll be stuck in bed. But this is all gonna be worth it!

You know the BB hair show is coming to Baltimore May 15-17th? Wanna go on the 16th or 17th?


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> Guess what I just got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said:
> Ha ha, no prob. Let me know if you need anything else. I'm available 24/7



Mission accomplished!!!  He must have gone first thing this morning.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> My friend Katie is coming to visit me, but I'll be stuck in bed. But this is all gonna be worth it!
> 
> You know the BB hair show is coming to Baltimore May 15-17th? Wanna go on the 16th or 17th?


 

Yes of course, now hopefully it's not in Picklelville(whatever that was) I could not find that place. I'll go either day and by then will definately figure out how to get there.


----------



## La Colocha

Get it charz, he did not play, my kind of guy. Going to work on these bonnets today, taking my time with them. Oh and there is no pure satin only polyester(sp?) blend. I was in that store for a minute but got 60% off plus another total of %20 off for the new years sale, so i picked up a few things. Silk is expensive so if pretty antoinette is using real silk i can see why her bonnets are so much, the cheapest i saw is $22 a yard and that wasn't even the good fabric. Also picked up a few more bab's for dd, i know but at the sale price why not.

If no one is having a sale today as far as hair stuff i will wait until midnight then after that if there are no sales im done with products until april.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....Charz is a skrait-up Pimp.  Good for You.

Used up the remaining corner of a 4oz CG Mixed Greens.  No back-ups but have other products that will serve that purpose.  *may repurchase again sometime*

Other than that, I have a 1:30 Pedi & then will pick up the Niece (7) & Nephew (10) about 5:00 this evening for New Years.

Got Movies, Games, Snacks etc...so I should be good.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Yes of course, now hopefully it's not in Picklelville(whatever that was) I could not find that place. I'll go either day and by then will definately figure out how to get there.




LOL I have a gps. It was in Pikesville lol!


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Get it charz, he did not play, my kind of guy. Going to work on these bonnets today, taking my time with them. Oh and there is no pure satin only polyester(sp?) blend. I was in that store for a minute but got 60% off plus another total of %20 off for the new years sale, so i picked up a few things. Silk is expensive so if pretty antoinette is using real silk i can see why her bonnets are so much, the cheapest i saw is $22 a yard and that wasn't even the good fabric. Also picked up a few more bab's for dd, i know but at the sale price why not.
> 
> 
> Are you making these to sell soon LA? post pictures!
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies.....Charz is a skrait-up Pimp. Good for You.
> 
> Used up the remaining corner of a 4oz CG Mixed Greens. No back-ups but have other products that will serve that purpose. *may repurchase again sometime*
> 
> Other than that, I have a 1:30 Pedi & then will pick up the Niece (7) & Nephew (10) about 5:00 this evening for New Years.
> 
> Got Movies, Games, Snacks etc...so I should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Auntie T, so nice! My sister iwas  mean as heck my niece and dd are same age she was so strict barely let them watch TV at the time where they were those ages she was going through identity crisis with being saved and felt if it wasn't praying or religion you could watch tv. Well she got broken out of that spell of course a Man did that not big sister Now she the cool auntie but they are self sufficient now.
Click to expand...


----------



## La Colocha

No ltown they are just for me and my mom, not selling anything. If i get good over time i may but for right now no.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Cool Auntie T, so nice! My sister iwas  mean as heck my niece and dd are same age she was so strict barely let them watch TV at the time where they were those ages she was going through identity crisis with being saved and felt if it wasn't praying or religion you could watch tv. Well she got broken out of that spell of course a Man did that not big sister Now she the cool auntie but they are self sufficient now*.



We'll say our prayer (circle prayer) for the New Year I do this every year with them.  We each have to say a prayer 

I always try to plant some seeds of wisdom in their minds/hearts (sort of take aways) on their level about life, love, God and just doing the right thing whenever they visit.


----------



## Charz

Hey DMV ladies, HV is gonna be available at the Hair spot in Silver Spring.


----------



## Shay72

That is so scary. I was just looking at their site and saying BJ needs to get her stuff there. Their website said they will have online shopping soon.


----------



## Shay72

Koils by Nature too because I think she is in Maryland too.


----------



## tatiana

Can I join challenge? I have been participating from the sidelines for about 2 months.

I finally used up Nature's Gate Aloe Vera conditioner and have moved on to Yes to Carrots conditioner because it expires next month.


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies. Reading, made some contacts and settling in for a hot minute to see what's up with my LHCF girls. I got the Alaffia pkg yesterday. The body creme smells so freaking good. The hair conditioners I'm not sure about yet, but upon first look and consistency they appear to be okay. I'll see how it goes. 

Went to the BSS (non-Korean) w/a friend after dinner last night and didn't have an urge to buy any hair products - she was surprised.

Going to the museum then to workout ala bodyrock.tv 

Have a HAPPY NEW YEAR ladies if I don't check back in.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Nah someone else lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and his response:
> 
> *Done and Done*.


----------



## mkd

I got my stuff today! Thanks T!!!


----------



## La Colocha

My dc should be here monday, its here already but i guess ups doesn't deliver on ny eve. Hv is having a 20% off sale today if i read it right. I don't need anything from there so i will pass.


----------



## Charz

tatiana said:


> Can I join challenge? I have been participating from the sidelines for about 2 months.
> 
> I finally used up Nature's Gate Aloe Vera conditioner and have moved on to Yes to Carrots conditioner because it expires next month.



Sure, welcome.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> My dc should be here monday, its here already but i guess ups doesn't deliver on ny eve. Hv is having a 20% off sale today if i read it right. I don't need anything from there so i will pass.


 
You know I already went to look . It seems to be only on the Amala Cream Rinse and the Acai Phyto Berry. Of course right when I'm panicking about cowash conditioners. She needs to go ahead and put them two products in gallons or offer them in 32 oz.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You know I already went to look . It seems to be only on the Amala Cream Rinse and the Acai Phyto Berry. Of course right when I'm panicking about cowash conditioners. She needs to go ahead and put them two products in gallons or offer them in 32 oz.



I just saw that only those products, no i don't need them.


----------



## Priss Pot

Not to throw the thread off track (as if it's not already off the original track ), but since it's year's end I just wanted to share my progress with you ladies.  I posted a few pics in the Year's End thread too.



> January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August/September 2010 (after cutting out the color )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 2010 (my most recent hair pics)



I wish I had never colored my hair a 2nd time.  Just to think of all the length I could have had by now .


----------



## Day36

yaaaaas priss yaaaaas. love your hair boo!


----------



## La Colocha

Priss your hair is pretty.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hey DMV ladies, HV is gonna be available at the Hair spot in Silver Spring.


 
The store is pretty small and from what I seen they won't be able to stock everything especially since HV make it by order. So is this a sign they'll be using preservatives?  I may visit tomorrow they have natural lipstick that did not break me out Honey bee garden!


----------



## mkd

Very pretty hair Priss!


----------



## Brownie518

Priss. your hair is pretty.

Shay, I've never used Fleurtzy but I've been looking at it since La has been using it...


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I've already looked at Fleurtzy and My Honey Child today. I also sent that lady at etsy a message. I told her I was going on a personal savings challenge and wanted to purchase my stuff before the first. So if I buy anything today it will be the cassia melts and maybe stuff from Fleurtzy. Brownie have you tried her stuff? We seem to like a lot of the same stuff for our hair.



I like the hair butter and hair oil from fleurtzy. I love the hair oil, it has slip, idk how but it does and its soothing to the scalp. The hair butter is nice it leaves my hair really soft but if you use too much you hair will be greasy.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> The store is pretty small and from what I seen they won't be able to stock everything especially since HV make it by order. So is this a sign they'll be using preservatives?  I may visit tomorrow they have natural lipstick that did not break me out Honey bee garden!


The HV products that contain water etc already contain preservatives.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i am over bentonite clay for hair. i did it today and there is still some left in my hair even though i rinsed for a long time, conditioned and detangled and rinsed again. realized some was still left so rinsed some more and shampooed and there is still some residue left. this is my last time doing it for real.
so after that i used curl junkie smoothing gelly with a tiny bit of curl junkie curl queen on top and my hair looks and feels so darn good.
tonight im going to slather my hair in coconut oil in hopes that that will help me get the bentonite out. tomorrow i will shampoo again, condition with repair me, and then wash and go with smoothing gelly. this time using more so i can see if i can get second day hair.

thank you T, i got my package.
i also got my fleurtzy hair butter and that  stuff smells yummy yummy yummy. but it is nothing but vatika frosting. maybe if it were frozen it would be more solid like a pomade but this is just like coconut oil thats slushy. wont repurchase but i smoothed some on my hair today before it fully dried and it softened it i guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown & Pompous Blue ---- Your Packages both arrived today!  Dang...Ya'll Wrapped them thangs like they had a Million Bucks :dollar:in them or The Crowned Jewels

I truly appreciate them both.  Ltown I "owe" you $ -- will be pm'ing you.

Just got in from my Pedi.  You woulda' thought the place would be packed on New Year's Eve, but she had 3 cancellations and I was her last client I think.  Folx ain't droppin' that Fiddy Bucks no more like it's hot are they?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> i am over bentonite clay for hair. i did it today and there is still some left in my hair even though i rinsed for a long time, conditioned and detangled and rinsed again. realized some was still left so rinsed some more and shampooed and there is still some residue left. this is my last time doing it for real.
> so after that i used curl junkie smoothing gelly with a tiny bit of curl junkie curl queen on top and my hair looks and feels so darn good.
> tonight im going to slather my hair in coconut oil in hopes that that will help me get the bentonite out. tomorrow i will shampoo again, condition with repair me, and then wash and go with smoothing gelly. this time using more so i can see if i can get second day hair.
> 
> thank you T, i got my package.
> i also got my fleurtzy hair butter and that  stuff smells yummy yummy yummy. but it is nothing but vatika frosting. maybe if it were frozen it would be more solid like a pomade but this is just like coconut oil thats slushy. wont repurchase but i smoothed some on my hair today before it fully dried and it softened it i guess.




That was how mine was che, it turned me off at first but it sat for a few days and its solid like a butter now, no oil or pockets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nice Pics Priss:  Thanks for Sharing.  And as always, your Make Up Looks Fierce.


----------



## rosalindb

^^^ How long do you leave the clay in for? After applying, do you cover your head with a shower cap/plastic bag? I do this to stop it drying out too much and normally leave it on for 20 to 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you T, i got my package.


Che You shoulda' had 2 boxes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the HV info Ya'll.  Imma Pass. 

I do like the Acai Phyto Berry, but just bought 4. 

I wanted to give BJ some Moonnnee but didn't really see anything.

I woulda' got some MoistPRO or somethin.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> That was how mine was che, it turned me off at first but it sat for a few days and its solid like a butter now, no oil or pockets.


thanx, imma have to store it on the other side away from the vent because i can tell this thing melts fast. the smell alone is wonderful though i didnt think lemon and ylang ylang would smell so good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che You shoulda' had 2 boxes?


yea they both came. i cant wait to use the grease, i dont like the smell but the texture is so smooth.


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> ^^^ How long do you leave the clay in for? After applying, do you cover your head with a shower cap/plastic bag? I do this to stop it drying out too much and normally leave it on for 20 to 30 mins.


i think i left it on for 15 or 20 mintues, not long. but i didnt cover it, i didnt think i was supposed to lol..that must be where i messed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea they both came. i cant wait to use the grease, i dont like the smell but the texture is so smooth.*



Girl....I had a feeling you were going to say that!

I know you too Well Che!   

_*it's very soothing tho'.*_


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> i think i left it on for 15 or 20 mintues, not long. but i didnt cover it, i didnt think i was supposed to lol..that must be where i messed up.


I read on LHC that a member found it difficult to rinse out and she would leave it to dry on her hair. Other members advised her to apply the shower cap/plastic bag etc to avoid it drying out. It might be worth giving it another shot.


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> I read on LHC that a member found it difficult to rinse out and she would leave it to dry on her hair. Other members advised her to apply the shower cap/plastic bag etc to avoid it drying out. It might be worth giving it another shot.


thanx. i have a big jar so ill continue to use it on my face and i may try it again on my hair. ill use a plastic cap next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Point Rosalind.  I always wrap my Henna & Indigo.  I cannot imagine how difficult it would be to rinse out without wrapping it in Saran Wrap.

Che, are you rinsing it out with Conditioner?  I pour conditioner all over it and begin rinsing.  Or, I'll let the water run over it awhile (and I'm talking Henna/Indigo -- not Bentonite) and then I will pour Cheap Conditioner.  Either way, I've had no problems with residue.

I was concerned with that ButtersnBars, but it worked well with Steam, so no problems with that either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I'm still tryna' buy something *cackles like La Colocha* .... 

That. Right. There. Is. Some. Sick. Stuff.


----------



## Shay72

Che--The plastic cap should make the difference with the bentonite because I leave it on way too long and I can get it all out without a problem.'

If ya'll didn't know Oyin is back open. I got some Dew and Honey Hemp. I also paid for my cassia melts. That's good customer service. She was still waiting on a shipment so I just pre paid for them. I want to try and do the No Buy right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did place an order for some Nature's Blessings.  mk sent me a jar and I wanted to re-up.  

So, that may be my last purchase for 20-10

_*shakes fist at bj for not havin' moist/pro on sale*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *If ya'll didn't know Oyin is back open. I got some Dew and Honey Hemp.*



Lemme put a 16 ounce of Big Daddy in a Cart and see what it comes up to (just for fun).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I'm still tryna' buy something *cackles like La Colocha* ....
> 
> That. Right. There. Is. Some. Sick. Stuff.


me too i didnt get the miss jessies


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did place an order for some Nature's Blessings.  mk sent me a jar and I wanted to re-up.
> 
> So, that may be my last purchase for 20-10
> 
> _*shakes fist at bj for not havin' moist/pro on sale*_


T, i think i may pull my husband's jar out and use it.  I may order some too since Brownie never got hers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me too i didnt get the miss jessies*



......Girl, I cannot believe you passed up B1 G1 FREE

WHYYYYYYY?????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, i think i may pull my husband's jar out and use it.  I may order some too since Brownie never got hers.



Will PM You.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well ladies I ordered from BFH , I got the shea - mango 3/$20 will let you all know how it works out.
I'm taking a break before I continue prep'ing for the party later, still have some cooking to do and the baby is very excited.

So if I don't get back on by tomorrow Happy New Year everyone.
May God grant you all abundant blessings and stay safe.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thanx, imma have to store it on the other side away from the vent because i can tell this thing melts fast. the smell alone is wonderful though i didnt think lemon and ylang ylang would smell so good.



Did you get the 8oz, i got the 4oz and she only had it in jasmine and lavender when i purchased. Ylang ylang is a beautiful scent alone, make a man throw his drawls at you.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I'm still tryna' buy something **cackles like La Colocha** ....
> 
> That. Right. There. Is. Some. Sick. Stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Well ladies I ordered from BFH , I got the shea - mango 3/$20 will let you all know how it works out.
> I'm taking a break before I continue prep'ing for the party later, still have some cooking to do and the baby is very excited.
> 
> So if I don't get back on by tomorrow Happy New Year everyone.
> May God grant you all abundant blessings and stay safe.



Blessings to you too, i keep going to bfh but i just can't order.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ......Girl, I cannot believe you passed up B1 G1 FREE
> 
> WHYYYYYYY?????????


chile i cant believe it either. and i left my card at home by accident so i cant get it online


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Did you get the 8oz, i got the 4oz and she only had it in jasmine and lavender when i purchased. Ylang ylang is a beautiful scent alone, *make a man throw his drawls at you*.


i got the 8oz. 
oh damn, i see what the next thing on my list will be. ylang ylang


----------



## Priss Pot

I got my Hairveda order in the mail!  Woo-hoo!  Both of these products smell soooooo delicious.  Can't wait to use them during my next wash.  

I noticed that the ingredients on the bottle of the Moist 24/7 are different from what's listed on the website erplexed.  I mean, it's all the same stuff in it, but the order in which it's listed is different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Did you get the 8oz, i got the 4oz and she only had it in jasmine and lavender when i purchased. *Ylang ylang is a beautiful scent alone, make a man throw his drawls at you.
> *



Hmp.

Big Daddy Doo Got Ya'll Throwin' 'Em at Him From Coast 2 Coast


----------



## Minty

okay I'm going in to BFH and see what comes of it. 


Used the Alaffia Henna and Shea conditioner and the Shea/Coconut Leave in. At first for the conditioner I applied it and thought "whatever" - but when I went to rinse it 5mins later it was very moist and soft. 

The leave-in is creamy and moisturizing without being greasy. 

I have a few other cond. but haven't used them yet. I like it so far, but they def. should come in larger sizes. 

...thinking of going for a stretch attempt.


----------



## chebaby

T, doo doo gonna get you next


----------



## Pompous Blue

Shay72 said:


> *Folks seem to want to show their naked backs way too much on here.* I've seen 2 pics in the last two days that make me . *It's nasty*. To clarify I don't mean the pics where the ladies have bras on but the pics where you know they buck *** nakid. One more thing...I don't mean the avatar pics either bc they are small I mean those big pics.


Ewww!! I just saw what you were talking about. I was not ready for it; it was an assault to my eyes!!! Why?! Why?! Why?! I could tell what her length was w/o all of the nakedness!! Just NASTY! Someone needs to send her a PM like STAT!


----------



## chebaby

where did T go? you said there was a curlmart 15% off code? what is it please lol.


----------



## Pompous Blue

> *i am over bentonite clay for hair. *i did it today and there is still some left in my hair even though i rinsed for a long time, conditioned and detangled and rinsed again. realized some was still left so rinsed some more and shampooed and there is still some residue left. this is my last time doing it for real.


@chebaby Please give bentonite clay another chance. Are you mixing it with an immersion blender or hand-held mixer? That is the SECRET to getting a smooth mix. If you use a whisk or some other implement to mix it, it won't be mixed enough, go on smoothly or wash out easily. 

Your mix should be the consistency of yogurt or a DC like Sitrinillah or Banana Brulee (light and fluff). I mix it for 30 seconds to a minute, apply it and massage my scalp for about a minute or two. I either steam for about 30 minutes or just leave it on for about an hour. It rinses out so easily and sometimes I don't need to do a DC afterwards, 'cause my hair is so soft and clean. I hate to see you give up and not reap the benefits.

@IDareT'sHair I can't wait to pick up my pkg from the P.O. tomorrow.

@Priss Pot Your hair is so pretty and those curls are popping!


----------



## chebaby

oh and my buttersnbars shipped so i will probably indigo next sunday.


----------



## chebaby

Pompous Blue said:


> @chebaby Please give bentonite clay another chance. Are you mixing it with an immersion blender or hand-held mixer? That is the SECRET to getting a smooth mix. If you use a whisk or some other implement to mix it, it won't be mixed enough, go on smoothly or wash out easily.
> 
> Your mix should be the consistency of yogurt or a DC like Sitrinillah or Banana Brulee (light and fluff). I mix it for 30 seconds to a minute, apply it and massage my scalp for about a minute or two. I either steam for about 30 minutes or just leave it on for about an hour. It rinses out so easily and sometimes I don't need to do a DC afterwards, 'cause my hair is so soft and clean. I hate to see you give up and not reap the benefits.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I can't wait to pick up my pkg from the P.O. tomorrow.
> 
> @Priss Pot Your hair is so pretty and those curls are popping!


i just dont get what happened this time and last time because the first time i did it it rinsed good. and my hair was so fluffy and clean after wards. this time before the second rinse my hair felt so coated and waxy which is why after the second rinse i shampooed my hair. this time was just a disaster. but since i have a big jar i guess i will try it again.


----------



## chebaby

i used up my bottle of taliah waajid today. im really going through these conditioners
this weekend i will use up my curl junkie repair me.
my next conditioner to work on is a bfh conditioner. i think its a macadamia one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HOLIDAY15 For Curlmart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had to pick up the kids.  They on my nerves already

Lawd...this gone be a long weekend. 

Will rub on some nbdcomestics Mango w/Green Tea Extract.


----------



## chebaby

i dont know if i should get the 16oz miss jessies or stick to the 8oz. itll last forever because i wont use it everyday lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know if i should get the 16oz miss jessies or stick to the 8oz. itll last forever because i wont use it everyday lmao.



Is this still with the B1 G1 ?


----------



## Ltown

Alright ladies off to get ready for the party, Here is my growth update from the sulfur challenge. Happy New Year!
delete pictures!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this still with the B1 G1 ?


yea. tonight is the last night and you can get any size except for 2oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Alright ladies off to get ready for the party, Here is my growth update from the sulfur challenge.  Happy New Year!



Nice Growth Ltown.  Very Pretty & Very Healthy.  How long will you wear it straight?

I Love It!


----------



## chebaby

great growth ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seems like errrbody's hurr is growin' but mine.

I betta' have some good results in 2011


----------



## chebaby

T, im sure you got great growth in 2010 and will have more in 2011.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Good progress Ltown.....Love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy New Year Ya'll.  I pray we all have a Blessed and Prosperous 2011.  And that things get better in our World/.

I pray that we all be Blessed, Spiritually, Emotionally, Financially, Physically.


----------



## chebaby

i agree T, i hope everyone has a happy, wonderful, healthy, loving, year. better than before.
i have goals i am determined to meet in 2011.

im gonna write them down and hold them in my hand along with money when the clock strikes 12.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy New Year Ya'll.  I pray we all have a Blessed and Prosperous 2011.  And that things get better in our World/.
> 
> I pray that we all be Blessed, Spiritually, Emotionally, Financially, Physically.


Amen to that Sista!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, great progress l, im just relaxing watching a movie on you tube. Im here alone enjoying it. Its quiet, still haven't finished a bonnet yet. lmao


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice Growth Ltown. Very Pretty & Very Healthy. How long will you wear it straight?
> 
> I Love It!


 
T, I'm sweat hog and workout alot don't look it but I do 
 It won't last but 2 days, I'll probably redo it Sunday and try like Mkd, Charz to where it straight or at least not tightly curly.  T, if you don't show at least one picture we'll never know, sometime we are the worst critics. 

Thanks ladies, amen to Happy life, health, and wealth! Happy New Year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i agree T, i hope everyone has a happy, wonderful, healthy, loving, year. better than before.
> i have goals i am determined to meet in 2011.
> 
> im gonna write them down and hold them in my hand along with money when the clock strikes 12.*



That's Good Che.  We should all do something productive towards out New Year Goals as 2011 enters.  Hopefully, I won't be sleep. 

_*as usual*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's Great We Can All Have a Fresh New Start and a Clean Slate.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I always fall asleep, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I always fall asleep, too.



Girl, I'm knocked out by 10:00 most of the time

Where I use to live them hoods use-ta' be shootin' & carryin' on.....Not out here in the Country.


----------



## Shay72

I know I'm over here struggling right now with sleep. I'm sitting up now trying to stay awake.


----------



## La Colocha

I will probably be sleep too. I don't party and carry on like i used to back in the day. I'm just glad im alive and made it through another year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will probably be sleep too. I don't party and carry on like i used to back in the day. *I'm just glad im alive and made it through another year.*



AMEN. 

Does the Brother Franklin and puts money in the basket for 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Daddy-Doo was $26.00 and some change for the 16 ounce. erplexed 

I'll use up some of my MHC & Hydratherma Lotions First.....then.....I'll think about Da' Dew.

Ya'll keep lovin' the Dew.


----------



## La Colocha

I think they have discounts somtimes on the podcasts t.


----------



## Shay72

Start with the 8 oz T. Why go big when you don't even know if the product will work for you?


----------



## Priss Pot

Shay72 said:


> Start with the 8 oz T. Why go big when you don't even know if the product will work for you?



Now you know p.j.'s don't go small on nothing if the larger size is available.  It's like an unwritten rule.  Cause you always want to have more "just in case" you end up liking it.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Now you know p.j.'s don't go small on nothing if the larger size is available.  It's like an unwritten rule.  Cause you always want to have more "just in case" you end up liking it.


i know right. i dont think ive ever ordered 4oz of anything unless that was the only size. and i rarely buy samples.


----------



## chebaby

im over here about to hit submit on an order of shea butter lol. i decided not to get the miss jessies.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I know I'm over here struggling right now with sleep. I'm sitting up now trying to stay awake.



 Girl, I've been here fallin out on the couch since we came back from shopping this afternoon. Every time I wake up, I see SO cuttin his eyes at me. 

I'm about to get up and make some Champagne cocktails.


----------



## mkd

i hope I can stay awake until midnight.  I am already sipping champagne.  I am doing my hair so that will keep me up for a while. 

Great growth and pretty hair Ltown!


----------



## Shay72

Priss Pot said:


> Now you know p.j.'s don't go small on nothing if the larger size is available. It's like an unwritten rule. Cause you always want to have more "just in case" you end up liking it.


Not me because if I don't like that ish then I'm mad bc I gotta figure out how to use it up. That way smaller is better.



Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I've been here fallin out on the couch since we came back from shopping this afternoon. Every time I wake up, I see SO cuttin his eyes at me.
> 
> I'm about to get up and make some Champagne cocktails.


Bout to pour me some Moscato. Me and my ex used to fall asleep. We would wake up say Happy New Year and go right back to sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Start with the 8 oz T. Why go big when you don't even know if the product will work for you?





Priss Pot said:


> Now you know p.j.'s don't go small on nothing if the larger size is available.  It's like an unwritten rule.  Cause you always want to have more "just in case" you end up liking it.





chebaby said:


> i know right. i dont think ive ever ordered 4oz of anything unless that was the only size. and i rarely buy samples.



Believe it or not, I Started Out with 2 8 ounce Dews. _*don't judge. ordering error*_  Gifted 1 and Swapped the Other.  Now I'm Doo-Less.

I'll get it again one day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Believe it or not, I Started Out with 2 8 ounce Dews. _*don't judge. ordering error*_  Gifted 1 and Swapped the Other.  Now I'm Doo-Less.
> 
> I'll get it again one day.


i know the person that got the dew is singing in the rain right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im over here about to hit submit on an order of shea butter lol. i decided not to get the miss jessies.*



Who You ordering your Shea Butter from Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know the person that got the dew is singing in the rain right now*



Hopefully, Daddy-Doo will protect them from Da' Rain!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well actually, I was willing to give up the Dew because I was going to use Hydratherma Growth Lotion (because I'm doing my Growth Aides thing).  

So, I was more interested in Growth than Moisture _hence_....I gave up the Dew.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm sittin here watching the Michael Jackson 30th Anniversary special...Maya's dress was horrendous...But, anyway, I feel like doing my hair but I got it just right right now so I guess I'll leave it. I need to do something to stay awake. Maybe order something...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm sittin here watching the Michael Jackson 30th Anniversary special...Maya's dress was horrendous...But, anyway, *I feel like doing my hair but I got it just right right now so I guess I'll leave it. I need to do something to stay awake. Maybe order something...?*



Girl Leave it.  Especially if you got it lookin' all purty right now.  You don't want to bring in the New Year with a Wet Head.

Gone and Get one of them Scalp Massages......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl Leave it.  Especially if you got it lookin' all purty right now.  You don't want to bring in the New Year with a Wet Head.
> 
> *Gone and Get one of them Scalp Massages*......



...I got one last night...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...I got one last night...



......................



Good For You!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who You ordering your Shea Butter from Che?


whole sales supply.


----------



## mkd

So, I think I like the BFH cotton marshmallow cleansing conditioner.  At first I wasn't sure but it felt pretty clean, definitely more clean than with HV amala rinse.  I also think I like the dew a lot too.  I will have a better idea once I take out my rollers.  I could tell better if I was wearing a curly style but that's on ice so...

I think I may even like the dew better than KBB...


----------



## mkd

Thanks again T for gifting me the BFH cleansing cond!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> So, I think I like the BFH cotton marshmallow cleansing conditioner.  At first I wasn't sure but it felt pretty clean, definitely more clean than with HV amala rinse.  I also think I like the dew a lot too.  I will have a better idea once I take out my rollers.  I could tell better if I was wearing a curly style but that's on ice so...
> 
> *I think I may even like the dew better than KBB...*



That's what Che keeps saying mk! @bolded.

I thought the Ginger Orange Cleanser was very nice too.  I hate I only got one of those.  My hair felt both clean and conditioned.

I really hope I like the Marshmallow Cotton and the Yarrow too.  I pulled the Plueberry out for a Cleanser too (instead of a DC'er).  Did ya'll notice that one isn't listed any more?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pull out that BFH Ayvurdec Scalp Butter Next.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what Che keeps saying mk! @bolded.
> 
> I thought the Ginger Orange Cleanser was very nice too.  I hate I only got one of those.  My hair felt both clean and conditioned.
> 
> I really hope I like the Marshmallow Cotton and the Yarrow too.  I pulled the Plueberry out for a Cleanser too (instead of a DC'er).  Did ya'll notice that one isn't listed any more?


I wonder why she took that one off. And why does she have hidden stuff on her sites, i am referring to some of the leave ins.  

So far, I am really like BFH, it may be a staple for me next year. 

I finished a SSI okra.  Love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wonder why she took that one off. And why does she have hidden stuff on her sites, i am referring to some of the leave ins.
> 
> So far, I am really like BFH, it may be a staple for me next year.
> 
> *I finished a SSI okra.  Love that stuff.*



I can't wait to try this. @bolded.

Hmp. I haven't noticed any _hidden stuff_?  

Am I Missing something?  I thought we dusted that site pretty good.erplexed

I can't wait to try some of the Hair/Scalp Creams.


----------



## mkd

T, you haven't tried the SSI okra yet?  I think you will love it.  I think its going to be my go to protein DC next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just visited the Ori Site.  Same Ol' Tired Message


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm here sipping my champagne. I'm done with a HV Shikakai oil. I have one more. After that one, it won't be repurchase. 

Do you ladies know the code for the bee mine sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you haven't tried the SSI okra yet? * I think you will love it.  I think its going to be my go to protein DC next year.



Nope.

I bought a 16 ounce during the BF Sale.  

And had 2 8 ounce  Bottles  Can't wait to try it tho'.  I have a SSI Fortifying Masque to use too.

I got enough stuff to keep me occupied in the New Year.


----------



## fattyfatfat

T, that ayurvedic scalp butter sounds nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I'm here sipping my champagne. I'm done with a HV Shikakai oil. I have one more. After that one, it won't be repurchase.
> 
> *Do you ladies know the code for the bee mine sale?*



I didn't know they were having one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> T, that ayurvedic scalp butter sounds nice!



It does.  Did you look at it under Skin/Scalp?  Go look at it.  

I also got the Expresso Hair Cream and the Nourish Butter.

Brownie & Fab loves the BFH Safflower Oil, but I have enough Oils.

I love the Cocosta.  I have the Avsoya too.  Can't wait to try that one.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm going to their Facebook page to see if I can find it.

I checked out the Ayurvedic butter on BFH and I looks/sounds great!



IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't know they were having one?


----------



## Poopiedo

fattyfatfat said:


> I'm here sipping my champagne. I'm done with a HV Shikakai oil. I have one more. After that one, it won't be repurchase.
> 
> Do you ladies know the code for the bee mine sale?


 
DECKISS

10% off with $15 min purchase


----------



## chebaby

ok i decided not to purchase the shea butter or the miss jessies. i dont really need the miss jessies and i have too much shea butter as it is. well really for me you could never have too much shea butter lmao. but ill wait until next month to get more shea.


----------



## Brownie518

fattyfatfat said:


> T, that ayurvedic scalp butter sounds nice!



It is!  I love it!!


----------



## Brownie518

From facebook:

Bee Mine Products  Hi family you will need to like us on Facebook and email us here only to receive the discount code. This code is for today only! Thanks so much!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Kids went to sleep before 11:00. 

In the Car on the way to my house (before we got to _McDonalds_) of course, they were talking about how they were staying up until 12:00.

Again, this year, neither of them made it.

_*shoot...i might tho'*_


----------



## Shay72

Look Imma need for midnight to hurry up and get here .


----------



## La Colocha

I see yall still up getting it in. Im up until 11 or 12 on the est to see if there are any sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Look Imma need for midnight to hurry up and get here* .



Shoot! 

Me too Shay.  I'm barely holdin' onnnn......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot!
> 
> Me too Shay.  I'm barely holdin' onnnn......



Ok im about ready to crash, going to make my sleepy time and take these pills.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Honestly Tho' I couldn't think of a Group of Better People to Bring the New Year in than with All of You!

You Ladies are Remarkable!


----------



## Shay72

I will probably get my second wind at midnight though . 

Sitting here eating popcorn, drinking Moscato, and happy Nicki didn't wear one of those pink wigs.


----------



## Poopiedo

I'm sitting here drinking Moscato under my steamer while watching House Hunters and my DH is sleeping. We're such an old couple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I will probably get my second wind at midnight though .
> 
> Sitting here eating popcorn, *drinking Moscato*, and happy Nicki didn't wear one of those pink wigs.



I have no Idea what that is....But Enjoy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honestly Tho' I couldn't think of a Group of Better People to Bring the New Year in than with All of You!
> 
> You Ladies are Remarkable!


:blowkiss:


----------



## chebaby

i hope yall got your money in your hands so you can have money all year around. i did it last year and it worked. also with all the cuts thats been going on at my job im not taking any chances with not doing it


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have no Idea what that is....But Enjoy!


 
It's wine.


----------



## La Colocha

Aww mama t ditto.


Ot- I think i may play the powerball tomorrow, if i won i would hold up that big arse check and scream im riach byach lmao. That would be so hood but who cares id be rich.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope yall got your money in your hands so you can have money all year around. i did it last year and it worked. also with all the cuts thats been going on at my job im not taking any chances with not doing it



Does a Credit Card Count _*runs to look for some cash right quick*_



Shay72 said:


> It's wine.



Thanks Shay


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i hope yall got your money in your hands so you can have money all year around. i did it last year and it worked. also with all the cuts thats been going on at my job im not taking any chances with not doing it


 
I rarely have cash in my wallet. I will hold my debit card then.


----------



## Shay72

Oh shoot that reminds me let me go put my black eye peas in the crock pot. My mama is too funny. She gave me the black eye peas and neckbones so I could make it.


----------



## Poopiedo

So do I need to find a 20 instead of holding a dollar?  I want a lot of money for the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope yall got your money in your hands so you can have money all year around. i did it last year and it worked. also with all the cuts thats been going on at my job im not taking any chances with not doing it*



I found some change  I hope that doesn't mean Imma be worth a Quata' next year. 

Cause that's what I found a Quartererplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Does putting it under your pillow count? I still got an hour left and im not going to make it.


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I rarely have cash in my wallet.* I will hold my debit card then.



Me Either Shay.  Ever.



Shay72 said:


> *Oh shoot that reminds me let me go put my black eye peas in the crock pot. My mama is too funny. She gave me the black eye peas and neckbones so I could make it.*



Mama Told You Right!


----------



## Priss Pot

Lawd, the No-Buy has officially started.  Why is it that when the challenge starts, that's when I start thinking of all these other things  to buy?  I swear, not even 2 minutes into this challenge, and I'm already thinking of things I should have bought before the challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:dollar:


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> Lawd, the No-Buy has officially started.  Why is it that when the challenge starts, that's when I start thinking of all these other things  to buy?  I swear, not even 2 minutes into this challenge, and I'm already thinking of things I should have bought before the challenge.



The challenge doesn't start until 12 pst. You got 2 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> Lawd, the No-Buy has officially started.  Why is it that when the challenge starts, that's when I start thinking of all these other things  to buy?  I swear, not even 2 minutes into this challenge, and I'm already thinking of things I should have bought before the challenge.



And I got a feelin' Rachet _*cough*_ I mean Charz....is gone stay on top of ya'll.


----------



## mkd

Happy New Year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where'd Che Go?

Where is Shay?


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> The challenge doesn't start until 12 pst. You got 2 hours.


 

Whaaaaa?  Are you forreal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Whaaaaa?  Are you forreal?*



Yep.  She Gave Ya'll PST...............


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> Whaaaaa?  Are you forreal?



Yep, i asked charz in the other thread and that's what she said.


----------



## Shay72

Girl, I'm here. I did go to the Shescentit site since I'm in denial it doesn't open back up until Jan 2nd. Has anyone tried the Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer?


----------



## La Colocha

Nobody having a sale right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to approach my Stash with a Whole New Mind Set This Year.  

For Me, this January No-Buy me & Brownie are doing is right on time.

Lemme see if I can go _at least_ 31 days w/o buying a Hair Product.

You Ladies that are in for the Long-Haul _*no pun intended*_ I Totally Admire Ya'll.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. She Gave Ya'll PST...............


 


La Colocha said:


> Yep, i asked charz in the other thread and that's what she said.


 






ah yes....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Girl, I'm here. I did go to the Shescentit site since I'm in denial it doesn't open back up until Jan 2nd. *Has anyone tried the Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer?*



Nope.  I was going to get it BF and Fab sent me the DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir so I took SSI out of my Cart.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> Whaaaaa?  Are you forreal?



You've got 2 more hours to be ratchet.:creatures:


----------



## La Colocha

Alright yall, i call it quits, have a blessed night and happy new year. I guess im done until april.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm going to approach my Stash with a Whole New Mind Set This Year.
> 
> For Me, this January No-Buy me & Brownie are doing is right on time.
> 
> *Lemme see if I can go at least 31 days w/o buying *a Hair Product.
> 
> You Ladies that are in for the Long-Haul _*no pun intended*_ I Totally Admire Ya'll.



You can do it!!


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm going to approach my Stash with a Whole New Mind Set This Year.
> 
> For Me, this January No-Buy me & Brownie are doing is right on time.
> 
> Lemme see if I can go _at least_ 31 days w/o buying a Hair Product.
> 
> You Ladies that are in for the Long-Haul _*no pun intended*_ I Totally Admire Ya'll.


 

Last year I went on a beauty no-buy for the month of September.  At the end of the month I remember looking at my bank acct like, where did all this come from?    I saved a lot that month, from the many trips to Sephora and MAC to the gas it took driving back and forth to the mall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> You can do it!!



Thanks Girlie!

Imma Give it My Best!


----------



## natura87

I think I signed up for 2 sessions of the No Buy....













This is gonna be hard.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay, I have the Pumpkin defrizzer. I like it. Its a nice oil blend and it smoothes nice.


----------



## natura87

Oh snaps...I just said I would do all 4.

Welp, I guess I gotta. Lemme go shop my stash.


----------



## Priss Pot

natura87 said:


> I think I signed up for 2 sessions of the No Buy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be hard.


 

I should probably sign up for 2 sessions also, but the only thing preventing me from doing that is the fact that I don't want to chance running out of anything during the 2nd leg and not being able to re-stock because of it not being on my staples list.

ETA: If I sign-up for 2 legs, I'm gonna have to revamp my staples list a little bit to accomodate for anything that I could possibly run-out of during the 2nd leg. And I have to keep in mind my regimen for the summer also, which involves more co-washing...so I'd need more conditioners.


----------



## rosalindb

Happy New Year Ladies

IDT & Brownie - Good luck on your January no-buy

The rest of you that are in the No Buy Challenge, you can do it. 



natura87 said:


> Oh snaps...I just said I would do all 4.
> 
> Welp, I guess I gotta. Lemme go shop my stash.



Just keep shopping your stash, good luck


----------



## Charz

I wanna buy stuff


----------



## Brownie518

So do I.......


----------



## Ltown

Happy New Year! I had a good time came home right after midnight to avoid all the drunk drivers.  
I wish everyone in the No buy challenge well and good luck!  I guess you ladies need to find something to do here is some tip: 
Stay off line
Read
Exercise
Mediate
Games
Take a class, doing homework will keep you busy it does for me!
Movies

I'm have read the rules to try and help you. One thing for sure I have never started or came up with a new product find so you all don't have to worry about me being a PJ pusha


----------



## choctaw

Charz said:


> I wanna buy stuff


----------



## mkd

I am not sure yet, but I may be the only person not totally in love with the dew.  I am going to try it again next week and see.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I am not sure yet, but I may be the only person not totally in love with the dew.  I am going to try it again next week and see.



*gasp*........................


----------



## Charz

I think I may have to abandon this thread  and makeup alley, and the makeup board, and natural curly and life.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> I wanna buy stuff


No, you don't! No, you don't! No, you don't!

When I saw that post about beemine having a sale with a secret discount code, I actually started twitching. This withdrawal is a ******!!! LOL!!

But I'm set, I'm good and I can do two legs of the no-buy.....I keep telling myself...LOL

And, yes, I did make one more purchase yesterday.....I ordered some more mowrah butter.....Yowsah!!! That is some moisturizing butter! For funnzies Thursday I made a moisturizer using mowrah, aloe, nilotica shea and murumuru butters with panthenol, black cumin seed oil, guar gum, SAA, carrot seed oil. emu oil and JBCO. Whipped it with immersion blender and the yield was so smooth and slightly thick. The mowrah, nilotica shea and aloe butters are soft and the murumuru butter is hard. I feel this made it easy to get a smooth mix. 

So, I had to order some more mowrah butter 'cause I don't want to run out of it this year (My 1st order was 1 lb. I ordered 10 more pounds....LOL). I understand Qhemet used to make a butter or conditioner with mowrah butter.

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!! I wish everyone peace and prosperity!

Oh, BTW outspokenwallflower started the "Hits and Misses" thread. She said she missed it and would be doing them this year. I posted my products and regimen "hits".


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I think I may have to abandon this thread  and makeup alley, and the makeup board, and natural curly and life.



 Girl you will be ok.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> *gasp*........................


I know right!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am not sure yet, but I may be the only person not totally in love with the dew.  I am going to try it again next week and see.



What daddy didn't put it down for you? How did you use it, i only use it as a leave in under a butter on damp hair. Haven't tried it on dry hair or under a styler.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I am not sure yet, but I may be the only person not totally in love with the dew. I am going to try it again next week and see.


 
I don't like the smell it was smokey? Kckt it better for me!  Don't feel bad I don't like BFH and no one slam me yet unless you all did it on the side  Ltown picky [email protected]#@! You got to use/like what good for your hair, we all alike but different. 



Charz said:


> I think I may have to abandon this thread  and makeup alley, and the makeup board, and natural curly and life.


No girl you can come in here and brag about not buying and encourage us to stop buying. I really don't have anything else I need for hair. So why can't U1B1 be about something else other than hair?


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> What daddy didn't put it down for you? How did you use it, i only use it as a leave in under a butter on damp hair. Haven't tried it on dry hair or under a styler.


I used it like i do KBB.  On my daughter I used it after I washed and sealed with cherry kernel oil.  I used about 2 quarter sized amounts on her.  On myself I used about a quarter on my whole head before I roller set.  My hair is a tad greasier than I would like but it could be that I didn't use a shampoo; I used the BFH cleansing conditioner.  So, I will revisit it next week with shampoo.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I don't like the smell it was smokey? Kckt it better for me!  Don't feel bad I don't like BFH and no one slam me yet unless you all did it on the side  Ltown picky [email protected]#@! You got to use/like what good for your hair, we all alike but different.
> 
> 
> No girl you can come in here and brag about not buying and encourage us to stop buying. I really don't have anything else I need for hair. So why can't U1B1 be about something else other than hair?



That's the thing! I ain't tryin to buy nothing! No makeup and no clothes unless the sale is 40% off or more.


----------



## mkd

Ltown,I actually love the smell of the dew.  I bet I would like it  a lot better if my hair was curly right now.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> That's the thing! I ain't tryin to buy nothing! No makeup and no clothes unless the sale is 40% off or more.


 
Well clothes shopping is hard being office workers or just women keeping up with the Jones, see things we like.  Men will wear the same clothes every week, women worry about 2 weeks rotationsand not repeating I'm shoe hoe so I'm definately not buying anymore until Spring.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Well clothes shopping is hard being office workers or just women keeping up with the Jones, see things we like.  Men will wear the same clothes every week, women worry about 2 weeks rotationsand not repeating I'm shoe hoe so I'm definately not buying anymore until Spring.



Well at work it's not difficult to be a trend setter, because there is only one white old lady at my job now, and everyone else is an old white man. lol. Their stuff be lookin all ancient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I don't like the smell it was smokey? Kckt it better for me! *



Why Doesn't this Surprise Me? .........



La Colocha said:


> W*hat daddy didn't put it down for you? *How did you use it, i only use it as a leave in under a butter on damp hair. Haven't tried it on dry hair or under a styler.


   



mkd said:


> *I am not sure yet, but I may be the only person not totally in love with the dew.*



........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

CURLMART 20% Today Only Code:  NEW20

FYI


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies......
> 
> CURLMART 20% Today Only Code:  NEW20
> 
> FYI





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Sorry.

I hope Che didn't get her stuff w/HOLIDAY15 

Now she can use NEW20 for 20%


----------



## Shay72

Good thing is I'm immune to Curl Mart for some reason.


----------



## Pompous Blue

I'm good with curlmart, too....That didn't even faze me....LOL

Hey, T! Been meaning to ask you if you massage your scalp for a minute or two after you apply your growth aid. I'm trying to update my hair journal. I plan on using MT/OCT 'round the 1st of Feb and I want to get the maximum benefit from it.


----------



## La Colocha

Mk try and use less next time, my bottle isn't even half gone and i have used it every other day since i got it. I use maybe a nickle size amount for dd's whole head and it lasts for a few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Good thing is I'm immune to Curl Mart for some reason.*



I got my Curlmart Fix Last Week for 20%.  I wish there were more stores like Curlmart that carried a variety of Vendors.

You/Che/Ltown/Charz have the store Che found

and mk/Fab have a spot in The ATL.

I like stores like these that carry multiple brands in one place.

Shay:  Why have you never got on CM?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Good thing is I'm immune to Curl Mart for some reason.



I know they have everything but nothing, no one got any orders in last night?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *Hey, T! Been meaning to ask you if you massage your scalp for a minute or two after you apply your growth aid. I'm trying to update my hair journal. I plan on using MT/OCT 'round the 1st of Feb and I want to get the maximum benefit from it*.



Chile Yes.  I've been Massaging. .............. 

Like a crazy woman

My Little WL Niece (7) told me: Aunt-T your hair is growing.... 

But she's also the one that told me if I wanted my hair to grow I have to put Ballies on them.  Her Mommy put Ballies on her's and they make it grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know they have everything but nothing, no one got any orders in last night?



Well, they got KCKT, Jessicurl, CurlJunkie, MHC, DB etc....but the selection is wack.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: Why have you never got on CM?


 
They don't offer every single Darcy's item that I want. Also they don't offer the 32 oz for Honey Hemp. If I'm gonna get all of the products in one place I need it to be exactly what I wantt. I don't want to settle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *They don't offer every single Darcy's item that I want. Also they don't offer the 32 oz for Honey Hemp. If I'm gonna get all of the products in one place I need it to be exactly what I wantt. I don't want to settle.*



True.

Offering errthing & nothin'

........................

I e-mailed MHC and asked her if she would be extending her line @ Curlmart and I don't think she answered.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, they got KCKT, Jessicurl, CurlJunkie, MHC, DB etc....but the selection is wack.



Right everything but nothing lmao, like a tease.


----------



## La Colocha

I have to go back to work tomorrow night. * autotune cries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay I Just Looked on Ori's Site (strictly out of curiosity):  Why Is she Still Talmbout the Unexpected Eventualities????   

What happened to the big NYD Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.........Lemme go feed da' Chilreens.

Imma make the boy go out & come back in the front door.  

I will send him out through the Garage and make him come in the Front.  

_*how did we come up with all this mess*_


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> I know they have everything but nothing, *no one got any orders in last night?*


Yep! One last order from brambleberry.com - Mowrah butter, with several hrs to spare


IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile Yes.  I've been Massaging. ..............
> 
> Like a crazy woman


Okay, good.....I didn't know if massaging would make my scalp sensitive or not and I sure don't want a set-back....Thanks for letting me know. Got it jotted down in my book.....LOL.


----------



## Shay72

I've got to get on this sulfur thing. I have all of this Claudie's Scalp Elixir and I need to use it. I consistently use the temple balm.

My hair feels dry today. It hasn't felt that way in a long time.  I have to remember it is winter and I have to stick to my game plan. I plan on trying that pre poo from that thread. I bought Aloe Vera juice when I was at Vitamin Shoppe. I will do that overnight tonight.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay I Just Looked on Ori's Site (strictly out of curiosity):  Why Is she Still Talmbout the Unexpected Eventualities????
> 
> What happened to the big NYD Sale?


Hope she's learned her lesson she can't be a B and keep customers.....The word should've gotten 'round by now. I sure left bad ratings for her on yahoo....and maybe people read these reviews!


IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.........Lemme go feed da' Chilreens.
> 
> Imma make the boy go out & come back in the front door.
> 
> I will send him out through the Garage and make him come in the Front.
> 
> _*how did we come up with all this mess*_


I remember I use to make my son do this when I was single.....LOL.....My mom use to call and make sure I did thisWe so crazy! I haven't done that in a loonnngg time...LOL.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies......
> 
> CURLMART 20% Today Only Code:  NEW20
> 
> FYI



The FUG!?!?!?!?!  I placed an order this morning before the official No Buy challenge began.  I ordered some KCCC and Darcy's Oil.  WTH!!!!!!!!!!  Now they wanna advertise the code?  Go to hell CURLMART!!!!  

Other than that order I placed, I ordered a Tancho Stick too.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> The FUG!?!?!?!?!  I placed an order this morning before the official No Buy challenge began.  I ordered some KCCC and Darcy's Oil.  WTH!!!!!!!!!!  Now they wanna advertise the code?  Go to hell CURLMART!!!!
> 
> Other than that order I placed, I ordered a Tancho Stick too.



It always happens that way, the best sales are when there is a no-buy, they try and get you every time like they know.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok trying to work on this bonnet and this is a hot mess, lawd. I envy people who have the patience because i don't think i can do it, or i don't have the right material.


----------



## Minty

Had a year end hair reflection yesterday and I admit I did the natural thing all wrong - again. I've been relaxer free about 4-5 times in my life. In earlier years it was for a myriad of reasons, they aren't important now. This last time I did too much and that's why I ended up relaxing again. 

Natural products, mixing ingredients, length checks, microtwists - retwisting microtwists at the slightest showing of fuzziness. But my relaxed hair isn't always so neat & tidy. Being angry with SSk and the dreaded puff under my scarf - 3 hours with my hands in the air and the fact that I love it when my hair is short (#2 guard) or long enough for a pony - anything in between that is frustrating.

I really like my natural hair, so it was never an issue of 'self-loathing' as so many naturals believe. I just wore myself out. 

Well I'm not saying I will go back to being relaxer free. The thought of "transitioning" is too arduous and I'm not cutting my hair off again. For now I'm going back to no-lye, and regular relaxing (not bone straight) 

I do miss being able to color my hair.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. I'm gonna do a protein treatment today doubt I will use anything up.
The kids are STILL blowing those noise makers and I have a headache,guess I will hide out in the bathroom .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.........Lemme go feed da' Chilreens.
> 
> Imma make the boy go out & come back in the front door.
> 
> I will send him out through the Garage and make him come in the Front.
> 
> _*how did we come up with all this mess*_


 
I've never done it but this year I'm having my friend's hubby come over. They've been doing it for years, wouldn't let me go get dd until man comes in. 

 Some traditions I've ignore and laugh but some situations made me relies it may make a different, I brought New Years in with new people stranger but none the less with $$ to be at that venue instead of with old friend whom has nothing going for herself even at 48  I'm cleaning house getting rid of junk, organizing closet, hair stuff etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *I remember I use to make my son do this when I was single.....LOL.....My mom use to call and make sure I did thisWe so crazy! I haven't done that in a loonnngg time...LOL.*



Girl....So Would My Mother. 

So, I might as well keep the Tradition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I've never done it but this year I'm having my friend's hubby come over. They've been doing it for years, wouldn't let me go get dd until man comes in. *



Yep........................

_*we as a people can come up with some stuff i wonder if YT people do these things....prolly not*
_


----------



## La Colocha

Well going to moistuize today with a little dew and seal with fleurtzy hair oil, i will baggy my ends with the whipped cream on monday when it gets here.


----------



## Ltown

I want some Komaza, stuff without shea so when a sale/coupons come up let me know. No buys folks you still can talk and give us sales tips!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I want some Komaza, stuff without shea so when a sale/coupons come up let me know. No buys folks you still can talk and give us sales tips!*



They give you Points.  You can accumulate 'points' that goes toward Your Purchase.  

BUT........that Store Che found has Komaza.  Did you see it there?


----------



## Day36

HAPPY NEW YEAR LOVELIES! 

We've made another year, and I am so grateful. You ladies are awesome, funny, helpful, and the list could go on. (Everyone except Charz, she aint ish <3 keep telling ppl about my weave ) No, Charz, you already know how we do. 

Hopefully, we can all meet our goals-hair and otherwise. 
School has taught me a lot this semester, and I hope to kick arse more next semester. 

My hair is giving me issues now, but I will remain patient and work through them.

Muah!
*goes back to sleep*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> They give you Points. You can accumulate 'points' that goes toward Your Purchase.
> 
> BUT........that Store Che found has Komaza. Did you see it there?


 
No I didn't I'm call them and see if they have what I want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> No I didn't I'm call them and see if they have what I want.



Yeah, Che Bought some Komaza there.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Che Bought some Komaza there.


 
You are right they do and they have the vitamin reign which is what I'm looking for. I'm wait until next weekend to go, to tired to drive 45 min


----------



## La Colocha

This no buy is going to help me keep to my staple products and limit my vendors this year. But after the no buy or on my passes, if there is a good sale on dc's im not going to discriminate if they work. My focus on my hair is keeping my moisture up and my ends right. As far as butters, leave in's moisturizers im sticking with the few vendors i already have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *You are right they do and they have the vitamin reign which is what I'm looking for.* I'm wait until next weekend to go, to tired to drive 45 min



See...................


----------



## Shay72

Komaza rarely have sales but I will be using a pass when they do. I swear to goodness they only had like 2 last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *This no buy is going to help me keep to my staple products and limit my vendors this year. But after the no buy or on my passes, if there is a good sale on dc's im not going to discriminate if they work. My focus on my hair is keeping my moisture up and my ends right. As far as butters, leave in's moisturizers im sticking with the few vendors i already have.*



Lawd.....I Shol' Hope it Helps me with Something.

If I get through January, I may propose to Brownie we do _errr other month_.  

Even that small sacrafice, 'should' cut-down on the buying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Komaza rarely have sales but I will be using a pass when they do. I swear to goodness they only had like 2 last year.*



They Had 15% BF or whenever that was recently.  ............... 

_*hmp. they bad as mhc*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd.....I Shol' Hope it Helps me with Something.
> 
> *If I get through January, I may propose to Brownie we do errr other month*.
> 
> Even that small sacrafice, 'should' cut-down on the buying.



Hey!!!  This might really work for she & I.  We would not Buy Jan.  Buy Feb.  Not Buy March Buy April.

Hey.....That may work out nicely.  And between time(s) we can discover what works and what we should eliminate.

Where You At B?????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> They Had 15% BF or whenever that was recently.  ...............
> 
> _*hmp. they bad as mhc*_



If they don't have regular sales, they should feature one product every week or something, something dammit lmao. The only think i like from them is the califa conditioner They need a dc with that for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If they don't have regular sales, they should feature one product every week or something, something dammit lmao. The only think i like from them is the califa conditioner They need a dc with that for real.



They did have a product feature of the week.  But, most of the time, it wasn't something I wanted.  Plus, girl, their shipping is through the Roof.

I did take advantage of the "Feature Of The Week" 1 or 2 times.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> They did have a product feature of the week.  But, most of the time, it wasn't something I wanted.  Plus, girl, their shipping is through the Roof.
> 
> I did take advantage of the "Feature Of The Week" 1 or 2 times.



Yeah they ship fast as hell, tell me komaza is in cali, yeah right. They got a center somewhere in every state. If you order today i bet you, you would get it on monday.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd.....I Shol' Hope it Helps me with Something.
> 
> *If I get through January*, I may propose to Brownie we do _errr other month_.
> 
> Even that small sacrafice, 'should' cut-down on the buying.



Replace the word "If" with "When" - Be positive and stay strong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah they ship fast as hell, tell me komaza is in cali, yeah right. They got a center somewhere in every state. *If you order today i bet you, you would get it on monday.*



Shol' Would.  

Soon as you Hit PAY NOW that Stuff is in the Mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Replace the word "If" with "When" - Be positive and stay strong*



Thank You Rosalind. 

I think I may be on to something with this every other month No-Buy!


----------



## La Colocha

Dh brought home some chichi's margarita mix with jose cuervo and triple sec, whoo lawd *sips drank*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Dh brought home some chichi's margarita mix with jose cuervo and triple sec, *whoo lawd *sips drank**



_*falls out cacklin'*_

Happy New Year to You Too.  As Longood use to say


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thank You Rosalind.
> 
> I think I may be on to something with this every other month No-Buy!



I just saw your other post - sounds good in principle. Depends on how much order in the months when you can buy  

Your stash may end up increasing


----------



## *fabulosity*

Happy New Year's Ladies...

BFH went up on their prices... 
Sad face.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Happy New Year's Ladies...
> 
> BFH went up on their prices...
> Sad face.



How much cheaper was it before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I just saw your other post - sounds good in principle. Depends on how much order in the months when you can buy
> 
> Your stash may end up increasing*



IK.  I thought about it from this Angle too. 

But, I'm not so sure.  It may work better than just doing it for January  AND THEN

Buck-Wild Off the Chain February through December.

This may add some balance.

Plus it will give me (us) the chance during the No-Buys to fully evaluate things currently in my (our) stash.  For me, like these 9,000 Bottles of BFH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Happy New Year's Ladies...
> 
> *BFH went up on their prices...
> Sad face.*




WHAT??????????

_*clutches pearls and falls over dead*
_


----------



## Shay72

Dang! I've been stalking FB trying to catch the Qhemet giveaway and I missed it! Off to cowash my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHAT??????????
> 
> _*clutches pearls and falls over dead*
> _



Hmp.  I thought their Price Point was exactly where it should be.  Especially dealing with them crazy bottles.

Hmp.  Some of the stuff stayed the same, but the one's that did increase, did so around 2 bucks

Okay.  I am Out Done by this! 

I need an explanation.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> How much cheaper was it before?


 
Brownie's tapestry leave in went from 6.45 to 11.95...
For example.. but only a few things stayed the same.. the rest.. things that were priced between 7-9 are now into the double digits..

I had a cart loaded up.. and said okay.. I'll buy this when I get back.. fell asleep and now... I missed out.... 

It's okay.. I've got more than enough over here... This is PJ'ism at its worst... my mom and DH were like chile.. you got enough in the refrigerator to condition all of GEORGIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Brownie's tapestry leave in went from 6.45 to 11.95...
> For example.. but only a few things stayed the same.. the rest.. things that were priced between 7-9 are now into the double digits..
> *
> I had a cart loaded up.. and said okay.. I'll buy this when I get back.. fell asleep and now... I missed out....
> 
> It's okay.. I've got  more than enough over here... This is PJ'ism at it worst... my mom and DH were like chile.. you got enough in the refrigerator to condition all of GEORGIA.



My Nerves are Worked On this One Right Here.


----------



## fattyfatfat

good afternoon ladies. Im sitting here in a cafe sipping on my coffee thinking about me, my life and my goals. I feel like 2011 will be a great year for me.

Im making my trip to the store that sells oyin on 1/7. Anyone want anything? I know how you ladies get down with the dew.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Nerves are Worked On this One Right Here.


 
Well we got enough T.. 
Good things don't last forever.... 
I'm still in mourning... pouring out a little likka....

I feel exactly how I felt when I missed that Carol's Daughter 40% off sale with free shipping (and I don't even use or like Carol's Daughter like that.. but a PJ can't miss a good deal)... hurt.... confused... questioning the meaning of life....


----------



## La Colocha

Has anyone emailed her to ask why? Was the lower prices just a promotion or was there a price increase. Because yall have given her a grip of business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Well we got enough T..
> Good things don't last forever....
> I'm still in mourning... pouring out a little likka....
> *
> I feel exactly how I felt when I missed that Carol's Daughter 40% off sale with free shipping (and I don't even use or like Carol's Daughter like that.. *but a PJ can't miss a good deal)... hurt.... confused... questioning the meaning of life.... *



This What I'm Talmbout.  That's just plain foul.

I personally thought the prices were right where they should be.

Yeah, Ltown sent me a big haul yesterday.  _*thanks Ltown*_

Maybe January will give me the chance to break my BFH Addiction. 

But I still want that F&F Discount in February.

Fab:  I emailed you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Has anyone emailed her to ask why? Was the lower prices just a promotion or was there a price increase.* Because yall have given her a grip of business.*



Hmp. Shol' Has.

Where BJ At????? 

BJ the only one be ackin' like they got some sense


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> This What I'm Talmbout. That's just plain foul.
> 
> I personally thought the prices were right where they should be.
> 
> Yeah, Ltown sent me a big haul yesterday. _*thanks Ltown*_
> 
> Maybe January will give me the chance to break my BFH Addiction.
> 
> But I still want that F&F Discount in February.
> 
> Fab: I emailed you.


 
Right and I could always just go shopping in your garage if I run out of everything.. I am just ranting and raving over my box from yesterday.... !!! 

Thanks again T!

Where is Che?


----------



## fattyfatfat

maybe BFH started feeling herself and wants her monies in 2011?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Right and I could always just go shopping in your garage if I run out of everything.. I am just ranting and raving over my box from yesterday.... !!!*
> 
> *Thanks again T!
> *
> Where is Che?



Girl.....I Shol' Do Hope Brownie went ahead and placed her order like she wanted to.  I sure hope she didn't wait, cause she loves that Tapestry L-I.

Yeah, You can always come & fill up a bag or 2  @bolded no restrictions...whatever you see, take it.  

And Thank You for the Sale. 

Che somewhere Hung Over on Dew!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *maybe BFH started feeling herself and wants her monies in 2011?*



Fatty....She was gettin' Paid Up in this Piece!

We All Went Out on Blind Faith on that right there and took a chance.


----------



## *fabulosity*

fattyfatfat said:


> maybe BFH started feeling herself and wants her monies in 2011?


 
 

Her stuff was a really good deal.  Still is. It is still cheaper than other online vendors along her par except for SSI. 

But the spirit has moved on past... I keep looking at OO's page.. waiting for something to happen..... 

I just don't understand why say you're gonna have a sale on a specific day and then when that day gets here... no nothing??? No update... I mean is the website gonna say MLK day sale tomorrow...??? I mean for real... maybe I'm missing it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I saw that. With this thread alone she was getting PAID.

then I saw in the vendor's review thread that she definitely was getting PAID.

I think her 2011 new years resolution was to continue getting her monies.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Fatty....She was gettin' Paid Up in this Piece!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Her stuff was a really good deal.  Still is. It is still cheaper than other online vendors along her par except for SSI.
> 
> *But the spirit has moved on past... *I keep looking at OO's page.. waiting for something to happen.....
> 
> *I just don't understand why say you're gonna have a sale on a specific day and then when that day gets here... no nothing??? No update... I mean is the website gonna say MLK day sale tomorrow...??? I mean for real... maybe I'm missing it.*



1st Bolded:  See that's what they don't understand about PJ's....We's Loyal till ya'll start ackin' crazy

2nd Bolded:  Girl, you know how them Unexpected Eventualities are 



fattyfatfat said:


> I saw that. *With this thread alone she was getting PAID.
> 
> Then I saw in the vendor's review thread that she definitely was getting PAID.
> *
> I think her 2011 new years resolution was to continue getting her monies.



.....................  I'm disappointed by this.


----------



## La Colocha

fattyfatfat said:


> maybe BFH started feeling herself and wants her monies in 2011?



She better take some tips from dr. j keep them prices low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *She better take some tips from dr. j keep them prices low.*



Does the Sho' Nuff Brother Franklin On This One Right Here.

That Tapestry went from like 6 something to almost 12 bucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After I use a few things I have open (Jasmine, BeeMine) I will use BFH Exclusively and try to get my stash regulated somewhat.


----------



## mkd

I sure hope BFH hasn't outpriced herself.  Don't get it twisted, we will cut her off quickly.  I am debating now if I want to fool with her.  I may just get like 3 conditioners and be done with her.  I sure did want another 3 for $20.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I sure hope BFH hasn't outpriced herself.  Don't get it twisted, we will cut her off quickly.  I am debating now if I want to fool with her.  I may just get like 3 conditioners and be done with her.  I sure did want another 3 for $20.*



She Coulda' at least (at the very least) _Announced_ an Anticipated Price Increase.

Got All that Commentary on that Site and Ain't Nothing 'Bout Raising No Prices.

Yeah that 3/$20.95 was a good deal.

I mean, shouldn't you announce that you are anticipating raising your prices.  

Or do you just do an AV-Gate on Folx.  erplexed


----------



## Day36

Im mad at BFH. I was gonna buy some this week. hmph. forget that. Im not trying to get hooked and the prices keep increasing. For all of that, I need to just go ahead and give BJ her monies every Friday. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> Im mad at BFH. I was gonna buy some this week. hmph. forget that. Im not trying to get hooked and the prices keep increasing. For all of that, *I need to just go ahead and give BJ her monies every Friday. lol.*



Me Too Day  

_*hands direct deposit stub to bj errr 15th & 30th*_


----------



## mkd

T, i totally agree with you, why didn't she give us a heads up.  

I kind of want to get the chocolate, the ginger macadamia and another pistachio and that's it.  But then I am kind of mad that she took the 3 for $20 away with no notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, i totally agree with you, why didn't she give us a heads up.  *
> 
> I kind of want to get the chocolate, the ginger macadamia and another pistachio and that's it.  *But then I am kind of mad that she took the 3 for $20 away with no notice.*



Chile, that Site Reads like the Wall Street Journal....Got Errrthang on it....except:  "Yo, I'm Raising my Prices 01/01"


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I am going to have to sleep on it.  I can spend that money on MT.


----------



## La Colocha

I think im going to moisturize tomorrow, my hair feels pretty good already and i am trying not to manipulate it too much. I really want to co-wash but i won't break that out until the spring time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just rubbed on some Mega-Tek and a little Cocosta Oil _*as a tribute to da' j*_


----------



## La Colocha

Its going to be a mess at work tomorrow lawd, i can hear them calling my name now. I'll go hide and go to sleep some where lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Its going to be a mess at work tomorrow lawd, i can hear them calling my name now.* I'll go hide and go to sleep some where lmao.



Girl, You Know You a Playa' on that Job.  

Smellin' all good round them Menses!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Know You a Playa' on that Job.
> 
> Smellin' all good round them Menses!



 Yaass honey gotta smell right.. I was thinking that i have 30 something more years until i can draw ss, if there is any ss left by then. Yeah im playing the powerball tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yaass honey gotta smell right.. I was thinking that i have 30 something more years until i can draw ss, if there is any ss left by then. Yeah im playing the powerball tonight*



IK You Be Lettin' them have it up in J.D. _*hmp. might as well..help the time pass faster*_

Good Luck in Power Ball.


----------



## chebaby

hey yall.
i drenched my hair in si much vatika frosting last night and slept with my hair in a pony tail. today my hair was still drenched, i shampooed and conditioned with repair me and then added a little curly meringue to my hair and then went on. my hair looks good if i may say so myself lol.
before i leave out again i will put a tiny bit of fleurtzy butter on for the smell and moisture.


----------



## Shay72

I finished Millcreek Biotin and Burts Bees Avocado Butter Pre Poo. Neither will be repurchases.

I forgot to tell ya'll that the braidout came out okay. It would have been even better if I had spent more time on it. So I will try it again. Today I'm trying to work on my puff technique. I've been basically wearing headbands this entire time so this would be something new for me.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Hey T. My DH braved the pouring rain to go get my pkg.....Thanks lady. They are just what I needed.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK You Be Lettin' them have it up in J.D. _*hmp. might as well..help the time pass faster*_
> 
> Good Luck in Power Ball.



Girl even the sup knows, i will shut that mess down. I will do better in the new year, be a better team player and all  i guess. I'm just too old for the mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Hey T. My DH braved the pouring rain to go get my pkg.....Thanks lady. They are just what I needed.



Good Blue. 

I'm Glad he went out to get them for you.


----------



## Ltown

Just came back from Sally's brought new hair dryer (Ion) had $5 coupon. They have some b1g1 deals, ManenTail,  Roux products, got 619 leave in and some nail stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Just came back from Sally's brought new hair dryer (Ion) had $5 coupon. They have some b1g1 deals, ManenTail,  Roux products, got 619 leave in and some nail stuff.*



Good For You!


----------



## Minty

see, that's why I didn't even get involved with BFH! Hmph. Let you get all the goodies you want, all the beautiful pictures, and smell good names, then shut it down "oh now you gots to pay missy" 

no thank you. Get me caught out there like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *see, that's why I didn't even get involved with BFH! Hmph. Let you get all the goodies you want, all the beautiful pictures, and smell good names, then shut it down "oh now you gots to pay missy"
> 
> no thank you. Get me caught out there like that*.



Girl.......What you Say! 

That's messed up right there.


----------



## Charz

Your hair looks good ltown!

And I'm sry about BFH. But I knew it was gonna happen. tryin to get you addicted like AV


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> Your hair looks good ltown!
> 
> And I'm sry about BFH. But I knew it was gonna happen. tryin to get you addicted like AV


Didn't happen w/me. May backfire on them......I've moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *And I'm sry about BFH. But I knew it was gonna happen. tryin to get you addicted like AV*



Hmp.  I didn't think it was Gone Happen.

How All Ya'll Know this was gone happen but me


----------



## Priss Pot

Has anyone tried the leave-in from the Beautiful Curls line?  The one for kinky hair?  I bought a bottle the other day.  I've read some reviews on it and some people say that it works best on soaking wet hair, but just sits on damp hair.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I didn't think it was Gone Happen.
> 
> How All Ya'll Know this was gone happen but me


Some of these vendors are a trip...2011 is gonna be a wake-up call for some of 'em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Didn't happen w/me. May backfire on them......*I've moved on*.



Me too basically.

Imma still talmbout'em tho'


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Has anyone tried the leave-in from the Beautiful Curls line?  The one for kinky hair?  I bought a bottle the other day.  I've read some reviews on it and some people say that it works best on soaking wet hair, but just sits on damp hair.


the shea butter one? i have it. but i dont know if i picked up the one for kinky or curly but im sure they are practically the same thing. havent used it though. the smell is strange.


----------



## La Colocha

Day one of the no buy is almost over and i feel fine. lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Day one of the no buy is almost over and i feel fine. lmao*



Girl, this day ain't all most over. 

It's the late hours that bring out the PJ


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, this day ain't all most over.
> 
> It's the late hours that bring out the PJ



Not for me, i am hitting the sack early tonight. Going to get as much sleep as possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Not for me, i am hitting the sack early tonight. Going to get as much sleep as possible.*



Look....

Ya'll can't be getting through this Challenge goin' to bed early


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look....
> 
> Ya'll can't be getting through this Challenge goin' to bed early



 This is my last night to sleep at night until next friday, girl i am not thinking about no products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> This is my last night to sleep at night until next friday, girl i am not thinking about no products.



IK Girl.  I'm just tryna' keep you up.  It's 6 here, so that means it's 5 there.  

Too early to be crashin'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl.  I'm just tryna' keep you up.  It's 6 here, so that means it's 5 there.
> 
> Too early to be crashin'.



I will be doing good if i make it to 7 but i will try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will be doing good if i make it to 7 but i will try.*



Lawd....................This gone be a Long Challenge


----------



## bronzebomb

I have everything that I need!   I am not purchasing until Black Friday 2011.   I did feel a but itchy when 12/31 hit.  I really wanted some more Miss Jessie's but I know I did not need any!  I have enough products to finally figure out my staples in 2011.  I want to be able to purchase on the ground. Right now, Target (KCCC, Miss Jessie's, Shea moisture) & Oyin are all front runners.  Now, if AfroVeda, Komaza, and Qhemet were local, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> I have everything that I need!   I am not purchasing until Black Friday 2011.   I did feel a but itchy when 12/31 hit.  I really wanted some more Miss Jessie's but I know I did not need any!  I have enough products to finally figure out my staples in 2011.  I want to be able to purchase on the ground. Right now, Target (KCCC, Miss Jessie's, Shea moisture) & Oyin are all front runners.  Now, if AfroVeda, Komaza, and Qhemet were local, I'd be in heaven.


Hey bronzebomb! You're back!

I wish I could go 'til Black Friday. I committed to two legs and will know the closer I get to the end of the 2nd leg if I will commit to that 3rd leg. We'll see. I hope so.

All y'all so lucky to have a Target that carries KCCC and others. Two Targets here and they don't carry nuthin' but the usual ethnic products. 

My goal for the end of 2011 is to have it narrowed down to a couple of vendors and making my own products (not to sell; but for personal use).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the No-Buy for me will help me narrow alot of stuff down (once & for all) and really analyze the products I'm using and how they work for me.

I'm looking forward to it too.  Seriously considering doing every other month.  Trying to determine the real savings for me doing that concept.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I sure wanted to use my pass for the shea n mango collection from bfh this week...but its $31...I will just use it for my ayurnaturalbeauty haul..

Yesterday was my wash day. I washed with a CV marshmallow poo bar, ACV rinsed, used my tangle teezer to detangle with Nature's Gate Aloe Vera condish and did an amla treatment. I DC'd with Sitrinillah overnight and I still have it in...gonna go under the steamer and play Sims in a bit lol...

Im so over shampoo bars in 2011, I like liquids...
The tangle teezer was nice..it detangles and gets out the shed hairs simultaneously, BUT you have to work in smaller sections, at least I felt like I had to and it took me forever to detangle yesterday...maybe 45 minutes...Im not sure...
I finished the box of amla and I want more! I have shikakai and aritha that I need to either use or throw away and a bunch of boxes of henna that I will probably start using in the spring. Im not really sure about using the shikakai and aritha to wash my hair, life is NOT that hard lol...that is doing a bit much for me! Have any of yall used it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I sure wanted to use my pass for the shea n mango collection from bfh this week...but its $31...*



Is this the same Shea n Mango that was $20.95 last night????


----------



## bronzebomb

Pompous Blue said:


> Hey bronzebomb! You're back!
> 
> I wish I could go 'til Black Friday. I committed to two legs and will know the closer I get to the end of the 2nd leg if I will commit to that 3rd leg. We'll see. I hope so.
> 
> All y'all so lucky to have a Target that carries KCCC and others. Two Targets here and they don't carry nuthin' but the usual ethnic products.
> 
> My goal for the end of 2011 is to have it narrowed down to a couple of vendors and making my own products (not to sell; but for personal use).



Hi blue!!!!

I had a good time in Atlanta..wish I could have stayed.   I didn't realize I missed it so much.

This year is trial and error!!  I hope y'all don't tempt me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bronze:  That Banana Cherry Bark (BFH).....were you using it on wet/damp/dry?  How exactly were you using it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this the same Shea n Mango that was $20.95 last night????



YouTube - Drama Prairie Dog


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> YouTube - Drama Prairie Dog



See....This Right Here is Why You Need to Go to Bed!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bronze:  That Banana Cherry Bark (BFH).....were you using it on wet/damp/dry?  How exactly were you using it?



I used it on damp hair for 2-strand twists.  I have dense 4B hair.  To me, it's similar to the Hair Dew, but it gave me more shine and a tighter hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I used it on damp hair for 2-strand twists.  I have dense 4B hair.  To me, it's similar to the Hair Dew, but it gave me more shine and a tighter hold.*



Interesting...Thanks

I'm Relaxed.  I need to think about how I will work it into my Regimen.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> YouTube - Drama Prairie Dog



   


Thanks for the laugh! I'm here at work with a headache and an attitude...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks for the laugh! I'm here at work with a headache and an attitude...



Aww sorry ms.b hope you feel better, i will be back on the grind tomorrow night. Get some advil liquid gel caps, i don't go any where without them.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting...Thanks
> 
> I'm Relaxed.  I need to think about how I will work it into my Regimen.



My only problem with BFH is the bottles;  it's hard to get the product out!

How are you liking the Desert Drench? (anyone)


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Aww sorry ms.b hope you feel better, i will be back on the grind tomorrow night. Get some advil liquid gel caps, i don't go any where without them.



 Got 'em! I don't go anywhere without them, either, since you told me about them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *My only problem with BFH is the bottles;  it's hard to get the product out!*
> 
> How are you liking the Desert Drench? (anyone)



Them Bottles Is a Big Problem

I like it.  It's Liquid/Water based L-I.

What I'm not liking so much tho' is the price increase.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Them Bottles Is a Big Problem
> 
> I like it.  It's Liquid/Water based L-I.
> 
> What I'm not liking so much tho' is the price increase.



I wonder why the increases? I see the Hair Effect collections went up only $1. The Ginger Macadamia lick stayed the same, right? The Tapestry leave in was part of the 6.95 specials when I got it. Not anymore....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I wonder why the increases? I see the Hair Effect collections went up only $1. The Ginger Macadamia lick stayed the same, right? The Tapestry leave in was part of the 6.95 specials when I got it. Not anymore....



What do you think about us doing the No-Buy Every Other Month?  I wanted to run that past you.

Think about it and Hit me Back


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Them Bottles Is a Big Problem
> 
> I like it.  It's Liquid/Water based L-I.
> 
> What I'm not liking so much tho' is the price increase.



I am trying it next!   I hope I like it and the pistachio conditioner!  I wonder why she went up on the prices?  eventualities?  Vendor supply?   High demand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I am trying it next!   I hope I like it and the pistachio conditioner!  I wonder why she went up on the prices?  *eventualities*?  Vendor supply?   High demand?



You Just Got Back Bronze.... 

Don't Start No Mess    @bolded.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Just Got Back Bronze....
> 
> Don't Start No Mess    @bolded.



Maybe those were her introductory prices!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Maybe those were her introductory prices!



Are You Serious?

Um....Shouldn't we have 'known' that???

It's good tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After the analyzing and comparing costs, the increase(s) were nominal.


----------



## Brownie518

Seriously, Ori really needs to take that off the homepage...


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks for the laugh! I'm here at work with a headache and an attitude...


Oh feel better Brownie! work and headache ain't cool


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Seriously, Ori really needs to take that off the homepage...*



Hmp.  Eventually or Uneventually she will...............


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Oh feel better Brownie! work and headache ain't cool



Thanks, L!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Eventually or Uneventually she will...............



 

I have about 1/3 of my Golden Jojoba left. And that will have to be it.


----------



## Ltown

I need to know what is that smell in the Dew? It's not coconut it's smell like burned something I tried it on my hair just as moisturizer and that smell, I'm have to doctor it up. When I used it yesterday I thought I left a candle burning seriously don't slam me but I could not find the fragrance listed. 

Have anyone use Ylang ylang?  

I made my own ACV rinse with some nettle/horsetail and the skin detox tea that have numerous herbs. I'm do ayurveda tomorrow and try it and see.  I'm try to go back to opening no more than 2 products at a time so that I do use up my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have about 1/3 of my Golden Jojoba left. And that will have to be it. *



Her Prices aren't bad or anything, but the Customer Service (_or lack there of....is just so suspect_).

............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I need to know what is that smell in the Dew? It's not coconut it's smell like burned something I tried it on my hair just as moisturizer and that smell, I'm have to doctor it up. When I used it yesterday I thought I left a candle burning seriously* don't slam me but I could not find the fragrance listed.
> 
> Have anyone use Ylang ylang?
> 
> I made my own ACV rinse with some nettle/horsetail and the skin detox tea that have numerous herbs. I'm do ayurveda tomorrow and try it and see.  *I'm try to go back to opening no more than 2 products at a time so that I do use up my stash.*



Ir's probably whatever is in Burnt Sugar Pomade. @1st Bolded.

@2nd Bolded.  That's a Plan.  It really works.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown, you funny!!! I don't care for honey scent. The smell of the Burnt Sugar Pomade isn't my favorite, either. The Dew ingredients sound good, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown, you funny!!! *I don't care for honey scent. The smell of the Burnt Sugar Pomade isn't my favorite, either.* The Dew ingredients sound good, though.



Yeah....I would assume it's whatever is in that.  And possibly the Honey Hemp, Honey Wash....duh....could it be Honey


----------



## La Colocha

To me it smells like a lighter version of bsp, mine smells very light.


----------



## Brownie518

La, what were you gonna get from BFH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *To me it smells like a lighter version of bsp, mine smells very light.*



Yeah, I agree exactly.  It smelled very light.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, what were you gonna get from BFH?



I left you a message at the house,.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I left you a message at the house,.



...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...........



I just went to the Cut


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this the same Shea n Mango that was $20.95 last night????


 
ummm hmmmm, shol' iz!


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will make it past 9 tonight, gonna get comfy and get me another drank. sings * gonna buy you a drank ohh weee*


----------



## Brownie518

I loooove Margaritas!!! Haven't had one in a few weeks, either... I'll have to go have some next week, on my days off. 

I finished my BFH Angel Creme Light condish and the Ginger Macadamia. I didn't take the top off, I just put some water in there, shook it up and got all the rest out. I also finished a Motions CPR.


----------



## Ltown

I read the no buy ROE and don't understand why people are commiting to 2 legs, I see only 1 leg Jan-April posted? Are they talking about pass or just future legs.   There is no way in heck that I could commit to no buy that long 4 months even with staples, I wash 2x a week which include dc and the various leave-in/oils and if I have special events.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I loooove Margaritas!!! Haven't had one in a few weeks, either... I'll have to go have some next week, on my days off.
> 
> I finished my BFH Angel Creme Light condish and the Ginger Macadamia. I didn't take the top off, I just put some water in there, shook it up and got all the rest out. I also finished a Motions CPR.



Yes girl you and dh need to get that chi chi's original or strawberry, fiyah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think i will make it past 9 tonight, *gonna get comfy and get me another drank. sings * gonna buy you a drank ohh weee**



Tell DH to lock that likka up! 

Happy New Year Everyone .....longoood


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tell DH to lock that likka up!
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone .....longoood



Girl he is 2 sheets to the wind, which i am about to be in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl he is 2 sheets to the wind, which i am about to be in a minute*.



Ya'll really brought the New Year in OG Style


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> I* read the no buy ROE and don't understand why people are commiting to 2 legs*, I see only 1 leg Jan-April posted? Are they talking about pass or just future legs.   There is no way in heck that I could commit to no buy that long 4 months even with staples, I wash 2x a week which include dc and the various leave-in/oils and if I have special events.



Becuz I have a problem. I am weaning myself from being a Pj. I  the thrill of the chase,the hunt, the first whiff of the product.....I am a PJ. Hear me roar.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> Becuz I have a problem. I am weaning myself from being a Pj. *I  the thrill of the chase,the hunt, the first whiff of the product..*...I am a PJ. *Hear me roar*.



Ok xena you betta get it in,.lol


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll really brought the New Year in OG Style



Naw girl that is the grand marnier and coke, they don't know about that.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Naw girl that is the grand marnier and coke, they don't know about that.



  


Now you got me wantin a Jack and Coke...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Naw girl that is the grand marnier and coke, they don't know about that.*



OK Girl.....I hear you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Naw girl that is the grand marnier and coke, they don't know about that.





Brownie518 said:


> Now you got me wantin a Jack and Coke...



Both of Ya'll need to Sit Down Somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll start on one of my BFH's Creams or Butters next week.


----------



## Brownie518

Use the Desert Castor seed......!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Use the Desert Castor seed......!!



I don't have that one yet.  Only the Expresso, the Nourish and the Ayurvedic


----------



## Brownie518

Oh. The Ayurvedic then! That's good, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh. The Ayurvedic then! That's good, too.*



Okay.  I have that one pulled out and ready to go!


----------



## La Colocha

Who is playing in the superbowl? Yall watching?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Who is playing in the superbowl? Yall watching?



Chile...When is the Super Bowl AND what do that hafta' do with me growin' sum hurr?

Aren't they still in the Play-Off's.  Ltown would know.  She's a Hardcore Football Chick.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile...When is the Super Bowl AND what do that hafta' do with me growin' sum hurr?
> 
> Aren't they still in the Play-Off's.  Ltown would know.  She's a Hardcore Football Chick.



I think its the end of january, i don't watch it but i like the food.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think its the end of january, *i don't watch it but i like the food*.



Girl....You thinkin' about Super Bowl Snacks Already?????  

WHYYYYYYY??????


----------



## Brownie518

She gettin the munchies. The playoffs haven't started yet though...


----------



## La Colocha

Naw i got snacks but im about to head out soon, Go to oo and see their site, i want yall to read it for yourselves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She gettin the munchies. The playoffs haven't started yet though...*



That's what I was thankin'.  She got the Munchies.....

I didn't think the Play-Offs had even started.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Naw i got snacks but im about to head out soon, Go to oo and see their site, i want yall to read it for yourselves.



*cough*............she musta been


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I was thankin'.  She got the Munchies.....
> 
> I didn't think the Play-Offs had even started.



Girl i got some deer sausage, pepperjack cheese, pretzel bread and jalepeno cheddar. Now did yall go look?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> *cough*............



Oh sorry i forgot about yall, never mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i got some deer sausage, pepperjack cheese, *pretzel bread* and jalepeno cheddar. Now did yall go look?


...........never heard of?  That sounds good.


----------



## Brownie518

Guess folks do roam the forums, reading up on thangs....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...........never heard of?  That sounds good.



Its really good, you warm it up for a few seconds in the microwave and you eat it with cheese fondue or melted cheddar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Go to oo and see their site, i want yall to read it for yourselves.*



SMH..............

_*falls out & dies*_

_*gets up & dies*_ again


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> SMH..............
> 
> _*falls out & dies*_
> 
> _*gets up & dies*_ again



Sorry for mentioning it, its not bothering me because im about gone but i was reading, i really for got about you two.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for mentioning. I had forgotten, just that quick. That is................something else  Not what I was expecting when I went to look.


----------



## natura87

January 11th...



 I guess the eventualities have been...um, eventualized (sp?).


----------



## natura87

Tomorrow is cowash day. I will cowash with Tresemme Naturals, use my Milk Protein and Olive Oil creme with the rest of my Skala shea butter as my leave in and my Crisco/Vatika Frosting whip as a "butter". I don't know if I want big twists, tiny twists or back to the braids again.


----------



## Priss Pot

Question: If we can't lust after products in the No Buy thread, then what are we supposed to talk about? Like if there's a product I'm using in my stash that I really like, I can't talk about it in there :-\ cause it might entice someone to buy it.  Or can we just discuss what we're currently using, but not rave about it?  Can we not ask another member how the product is working for them?


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> Question: If we can't lust after products in the No Buy thread, then what are we supposed to talk about? Like if there's a product I'm using in my stash that I really like, I can't talk about it in there :-\ cause it might entice someone to buy it.  Or can we just discuss what we're currently using, but not rave about it?  Can we not ask another member how the product is working for them?



Good question.


----------



## Brownie518

I think she wants that discussed in this thread...right? I think she posted a link to this one...


....let me mind my business. I'm not even in that challenge! 

Priss, whats that shadow you're wearing???


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> I need to know what is that smell in the Dew? It's not coconut it's smell like burned something I tried it on my hair just as moisturizer and that smell, I'm have to doctor it up. When I used it yesterday I thought I left a candle burning seriously don't slam me but I could not find the fragrance listed.
> 
> *Have anyone use Ylang ylang? *
> 
> I made my own ACV rinse with some nettle/horsetail and the skin detox tea that have numerous herbs. I'm do ayurveda tomorrow and try it and see.  I'm try to go back to opening no more than 2 products at a time so that I do use up my stash.


I use a blend of Lavender and Ylang Ylang in my hair oil concoctions for most of the year. In the summer I switch to Peppermint and Tea Tree.

I'm wondering if a citrus essential oil would work better to lift the scent - careful though as some people like Red are more sensitive to citrus eos - also still remember the reaction that IDT had to that hair butter


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm gonna make myself a moisturizing spritz today.  I already have all of the ingredients needed.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile...When is the Super Bowl AND what do that hafta' do with me growin' sum hurr?
> 
> Aren't they still in the Play-Off's. Ltown would know. She's a Hardcore Football Chick.


 
Today is end of regular season, playoff start Sat and SuperBowl is Feb 6!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to moisturize today and start getting ready to go back to work tonight. I am going to think positive about it and not groan, i loved being off though, it was really nice to have that break. Priss ask your question in the no buy thread, i think charz is taking a break from here to help her. I know if it gets too much for me i will take a break also, im ok right now, i don't want to buy anything. All of my packages are not here yet also so when i see everything i have i think i will be alright.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> Question: If we can't lust after products in the No Buy thread, then what are we supposed to talk about? Like if there's a product I'm using in my stash that I really like, I can't talk about it in there :-\ cause it might entice someone to buy it.  Or can we just discuss what we're currently using, but not rave about it?  Can we not ask another member how the product is working for them?



You can talk about whatever you want in this thread. I'm just saying don't start saying in the no-buy thread. ohhhhh KBB is having a sale on blah blah blah, or the new hair dookie is coming out blah blah blah. you can say it here if you want.


----------



## Ese88

Hope you guys had great new year celebrations! I hope we all achieve out hair goals in 2011. Well i've been braided up for a week and i hope to last at least 3 more weeks in this set although i would really like to push for 6 weeks. I have been using my spray mix(h2o and hv 24/7) my dry scalp has also improved since i have arrived in Africa i think it was the cold weather in London that was affecting me.


----------



## La Colocha

Had to sneak in through the back door to get in here. Is anyone else getting ready to go back to work next week? I know t is.


----------



## mkd

La, I didn't take all of last week off just 3 days.  I don't want to go back tomorrow.  I am still tired, I need more time off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone (Hi mk) Seems like we're the only 2 on.

I took the Kids home, now I can concentrate on getting my head _skrait_ for the J-O-B in da' mornin'.  

WOW! 2 Weeks have flown by. I think I said that last year too.

I broke out my Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter.  Sealed with a little Cocosta.  May use this all week rotating the Njoi w/the nbdcosmetics. (Should use up the nbd this week.  Have 1 Back-up).

Didn't get my Wig as planned.  Will hafta' wear the one I have until February.  

By then, I will definitely be ready for a change.


----------



## La Colocha

Finished moisturizing my hair, i used the dew and almond glazed, used lightly i love the almond glaze.


----------



## Ltown

LA, I didn't take any extra days off, I was off 4 days last week and like everyone else don't want to either!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Finished moisturizing my hair, i used the dew and almond glazed, used lightly *i love the almond glaze.*



Girl.....So Do I


----------



## La Colocha

I know, i would take another 2 weeks off but i want to save my vacation time. I like taking a day here and there off during the year instead of using it up all at once, though it would be really nice. Is it hard for anyone else to navigate the site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Finished moisturizing my hair, i used the dew and almond glazed, used lightly i love the almond glaze*.



That Sounds Like a Great Combination. 

One thing I love about BJ's Stuff is that most of the time, it plays well with others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know, i would take another 2 weeks off but i want to save my vacation time. I like taking a day here and there off during the year instead of using it up all at once, though it would be really nice. Is it hard for anyone else to navigate the site?



It kept giving me error messages, but it seems fine.

I want to take maybe the Friday & Tuesday of MLK.  We get that Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Who's everybody waiting on packages from?

I am waiting for:

KBB
Jasmine
BFH
ButtersnBars
House of Nubian
Che
Fab
Brownie

So, I should be Good in January.  It won't seem so harsh.


----------



## Shay72

I didn't take but 1 extra day off. So the week of Christmas I had the 23rd off and they already gave us the 24th. Last week they gave us Friday off. I always put in my leave requests for the entire year at the same time. It helps when you have new people. So I always take a week off in March or April. I always take two weeks in September. Other days I tend to take off are the Tuesdays after the Monday holidays.

My plans to take the Tues off after MLK, Jr day got messed up. It was already approved but I switched it to the Friday before. I have some thangs to do. This year my responsibilities changed and I don't want anyone to have to cover for me if I can make adjustments. My supervisor kills me she is like well I can only approve these up to a certain point because I have to be fair....blah, blah, I don't know what the new girl will want to take off...etc. Whatever I don't care what she wants off. She should be asking right now like me........SORRY ya'll. Rant over. I don't know why I'm acting like this.. I will get my time off. I always do. My supervisor is a big believer in you earn your vacation and you should use it.

I need to go sit down somewhere


----------



## La Colocha

Nikos said hit ctrl + f5 if you get the error page and it works, i use mozilla firefox browser.

Im waiting on

kbb
kbn
hv- tomorrow
nda- tomorrow
fluertyz
canceled one order
and one from an e-sis


----------



## Shay72

I'm waiting on:
Koils By Nature
Oyin
Natural Jenesis
Huetiful Steamer (exchange board)
Old Navy
JJill

I believe quite a few of these should be sitting over at the condo office. Sometimes when I'm waiting on this many packages I stop tracking them and just stop by the office everyday .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm waiting on:
> Koils By Nature
> Oyin
> *Natural Jenesis*
> Huetiful Steamer (exchange board)
> Old Navy
> JJill
> 
> I believe quite a few of these should be sitting over at the condo office. Sometimes when I'm waiting on this many packages I stop tracking them and just stop by the office everyday .



I Looked at these based on another one of your Posts, but never purchased.  Will hafta' look at that site again.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who's everybody waiting on packages from?
> 
> I am waiting for:
> 
> *KBB
> Jasmine
> BFH
> ButtersnBars
> House of Nubian
> Che
> Fab
> Brownie
> *
> So, I should be Good in January.  It won't seem so harsh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Nikos said hit ctrl + f5 if you get the error page and it works, i use mozilla firefox browser.
> 
> Im waiting on
> 
> kbb
> kbn
> hv- tomorrow
> *nda- tomorrow
> *fluertyz
> canceled one order
> and one from an e-sis



Who the Devil is NDA?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


>



Well Natura.....It's not like I am buying these things. 

They were all already in the hopper _before_ the New Year.

So it will give me something to look forward to.

*hangsheadinshame*


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I know, i would take another 2 weeks off but i want to save my vacation time. *I like taking a day here and there off during the year instead of using it up all at once, though it would be really nice*. Is it hard for anyone else to navigate the site?



 La, I do this, also. We just had to submit our vacation planner. I only put in for about 1/3 of my total vacation time. I like to have day to play with so I can take one when I catch the mood.

I'm only waiting on BFH? Does that sound right? Well, I did order a case for my Ipod Touch and Amazon is delivering Salt, Machete, and Resident evil on tuesday . Is that really all I have ordered? Guess so...


----------



## Brownie518

NDA is New directions aromatics, right?


....off to look at Natural Jenesis....
Shay, what do you use from there?


----------



## Ltown

I'm waiting on my gift bag from HV that's it! If I get any products this month it will be at the local store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a Kick Around Coat (for work) from New York & Company. Black/To The Knee/Military Style with the Silver Double-Breast Buttons and High Collar. 

It's not in the Closet yet, so that means it stands a good chance of going back

It was delivered NY Eve or that Thursday?  Still not sure if Imma keep it or not.erplexed

I also got some Home Fragrance Oils from Bath & Body works which was also delivered NY Eve or that Thursday?  

Those were my only non-hair purchases.


----------



## La Colocha

Yep new directions and i will not be ordering from them again. I never got a response to my email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> NDA is New directions aromatics, right?
> 
> 
> *....off to look at Natural Jenesis....
> Shay, what do you use from there?*



Hmp. That's the spot from Canada. Won't be doing no International Purchasing.

Hmp.  Off to Look _when_.....February????


----------



## natura87

I'm not waiting on anything, I have everything that I need and then some.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I do this, also. We just had to submit our vacation planner. I only put in for about 1/3 of my total vacation time. I like to have day to play with so I can take one when I catch the mood.
> 
> I'm only waiting on BFH? Does that sound right? Well, I did order a case for my Ipod Touch and Amazon is delivering Salt, Machete, and Resident evil on tuesday . Is that really all I have ordered? Guess so...



Yeah , some people burn up all thier time and be looking crazy when they can't get a day off, un uh not me.

And yeah just to clarify all the things i am waiting on were ordered way in advance of the first.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Looked at these based on another one of your Posts, but never purchased. Will hafta' look at that site again.


 
My early review is she has good customer service. I had e-mailed her awhile back and she was quick to respond. I ordered on 12/24 and that stuff has shipped. She has 4 kids under 5, one about 7 weeks old, and she is a stay at home mom . I watch her you tube videos too.

In terms of vacation time, I have over 250 hours and earn like 6 hours every pay period. At some point I will be earning 8 hrs a pay period so I ain't saving ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> My early review is she has good customer service. I had e-mailed her awhile back and she was quick to respond. I ordered on 12/24 and that stuff has shipped. She has 4 kids under 5, one about 7 weeks old, and she is a stay at home mom . I watch her you tube videos too.
> 
> In terms of vacation time, I have over 250 hours and earn like 6 hours every pay period. *At some point I will be earning 8 hrs a pay period so I ain't saving ish.*



This is where I am.  8 hrs. a pay.  I stretch it out and take extra days around the Holidays and group it together that way. 

I never take a day here or there.  I like Extended time away.  1 or 2 days is just a Tease for me.


----------



## La Colocha

For us if we don't use up all of our vc we get a payout at the end of the year, which is nice. It doesn't roll over but you don't lose it either.

Im hoping that kbb will come this week, i want to try out the dc on my next wash day. I wonder if you get a shipping notice with free shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Shay....I'm out there too _*don't judge ya'll....i had to refresh my memory*_

Shay what did you say you were using again AND does she ever have Sales?

Everything looks  .com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. That's the spot from Canada. Won't be doing no International Purchasing.
> 
> *Hmp.  Off to Look when.....February????*



 You hush!!! I'm just looking. I remember that site now that I'm looking at it. I might just put it on my 'List.'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is where I am.  8 hrs. a pay.  I stretch it out and take extra days around the Holidays and group it together that way.
> 
> *I never take a day here or there*.  I like Extended time away.  1 or 2 days is just a Tease for me.



 Yeah, I hear that, working 5x8. I work AWS so we have 3 or 4 days off each week anyway, so taking one or two days makes it real nice.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> NDA is New directions aromatics, right?
> 
> 
> ....off to look at Natural Jenesis....
> Shay, what do you use from there?


This was my first time ordering. I did a haul. I got like 8 products. Lemme see I ordered the Cuckoo for Curls DC, Deep Moisturizing Conditioner, CoCo Meringue, Shea Sorbet, Hair Glosser, Sulfate Free Cleanser, Curl Cleanser, and the Moo La Creme. I also ordered a different scent for each one of them .



IDareT'sHair said:


> This is where I am. 8 hrs. a pay. I stretch it out and take extra days around the Holidays and group it together that way.
> 
> I never take a day here or there. I like Extended time away. 1 or 2 days is just a Tease for me.


 
We can only carry over 280 hrs of vacay each year. If you carry over more than that than it gets converted to sick leave . I take like 1-2 sick days a year, if any. Shoot I got like 400 hours of sick leave. I donate a lot of it though. I'll give you 20 hrs even if I don't know you but I know you need it. I will give 40 hours to people I know. I figure someone should benefit. I do make sure to keep a decent balance for myself though. Things happen.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Same here. I earn 8 hrs each month so I like to saves them and take at least a week off. I took most of Thanksgiving week off, all of Christmas week off and this week Im taking three days off. I didnt want to take the entire week off cuz they might be like....do you want to work here?

Im not expecting any packages. I have everything I need.




IDareT'sHair said:


> This is where I am.  8 hrs. a pay.  I stretch it out and take extra days around the Holidays and group it together that way.
> 
> I never take a day here or there.  I like Extended time away.  1 or 2 days is just a Tease for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will be trying Natural Jenesis after my No Buy.  

I just watched her YT Video.  I'll give her a Shot.

Yep.  I remember looking at them.


----------



## La Colocha

Who here isn't on a no buy?


----------



## Shay72

Che, Fab, Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

Is Ltown doing a no buy? I don't think she is...


----------



## Shay72

You can still swap stuff in Charz' No Buy. Just amongst the people in the challenge though. Can only pay for shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Who here isn't on a no buy?*



Well........We already Know Ltown isn't Lawd Ham Mercy........... for the 1,000th time

Che isn't, mkd isn't, *fab* isn't.  I don't think robot is or elle. 

Hmp.  IK I'm missing somebody.....? Fatty isn't.  Day isn't (I don't think).  And I don't think Curlyhershey is ....is she?  Is Vonnie?  I don't think so?


----------



## La Colocha

Ok i didn't know if we still mention sales or not even though we are not buying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is Ltown doing a no buy? I don't think she is...*



*cackles*  She's only told us she's NOT like 3 zillion times


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You can still swap stuff in Charz' No Buy. Just amongst the people in the challenge though. Can only pay for shipping*.



That's Nice.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
im deep conditioning. i cant believe it but i am. im using curl junkie hibiscus deep fix on dry hair. when i rinse i will co wash and detangle with curl junkie strengthening conditioner and repair me. they will both be used up and i do not have back ups.
after that i have no idea what to do with my hair. i thought about doing a rod set with curly meringue but i dont know.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ok i didn't know if we still mention sales or not even though we are not buying.


 
That might cut back on some of the lurkers. They might not like that a lot of us are not buying .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> h*ey everyone
> im deep conditioning. i cant believe it but i am. im using curl junkie hibiscus deep fix on dry hair. when i rinse i will co wash and detangle with curl junkie strengthening conditioner and repair me. they will both be used up and i do not have back ups.
> after that i have no idea what to do with my hair. i thought about doing a rod set with curly meringue but i dont know.*



Hmp. Oh. Hi. Che.

Where. You. Been.

Missed You.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ok i didn't know if we still mention sales or not even though we are not buying*.



Hmp. Ya'll Betta'.  We Still Need Our Fix.



Shay72 said:


> *That might cut back on some of the lurkers. They might not like that a lot of us are not buying *.



It is STILL Ya'll PJ Obligation to Post errr Sale, New Product, Review etc.....Up in this Piece.

'Nuff Said.  .............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Ya'll Betta'.  We Still Need Our Fix.
> 
> 
> 
> It is STILL Ya'll PJ Obligation to Post errr Sale, New Product, Review etc.....Up in this Piece.
> 
> 'Nuff Said.  .............



 I had to vent at the crib but im fine now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LTOWN IS NOT DOING THE NO-BUY CHALLENGE

.................:werd:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I had to vent at the crib but im fine now.



Lemme Roll to the Cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> LTOWN IS NOT DOING THE NO-BUY CHALLENGE
> 
> .................:werd:




:blowkiss:  To Ltown

Just Clownin' You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is Anybody doing their Hair Today?


----------



## Charz

i'll be announcing sales anyways, cuz you know how I do.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well........We already Know Ltown isn't Lawd Ham Mercy........... for the 1,000th time
> 
> Che isn't, mkd isn't, *fab* isn't. I don't think robot is or elle.
> 
> Hmp. IK I'm missing somebody.....? Fatty isn't. Day isn't (I don't think). And *I don't think Curlyhershey is ....is she?* Is Vonnie? I don't think so?


 

I'm in the no buy challenge but I will still be in here as well because I have alot of stuff to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm in the no buy challenge but I will still be in here as well because I have alot of stuff to use up.



Girl....I thought you were in the Buy-Buy Challenge


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....I thought you were in the Buy-Buy Challenge


 
 Good one T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Good one T.



We'll all do good in 2011.  I just know It!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> LTOWN IS NOT DOING THE NO-BUY CHALLENGE
> 
> .................:werd:


 


Brownie518 said:


> Is Ltown doing a no buy? I don't think she is...


 
Brownie, T right I'm not in that nope buy less which is why U1B1 was createdbut some folks U1B5


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anybody doing their Hair Today?



I took a 4 hour bath and washed, dced and twisted my hair while in the tub.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Brownie, T right I'm not in that nope buy less which is why U1B1 was created*but some folks U1B5*



Or 6!

_*backs outta thread*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I took a 4 hour bath and washed, dced and twisted my hair while in the tub.*



Girl....That Sounds Totally Relaxing......


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Brownie, T right I'm not in that nope buy less which is why U1B1 was created*but some folks U1B5*



Nothin' wrong with that....


----------



## Day36

Hey Ladies!
I am here. I did my hair two days ago. Im not on a no-buy. Im just chilling. lol. How are yall?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who's everybody waiting on packages from?
> 
> I am waiting for:
> 
> KBB
> Jasmine
> BFH
> ButtersnBars
> House of Nubian
> Che
> Fab
> Brownie
> 
> So, I should be Good in January.  It won't seem so harsh.


im waiting for
buttersnbars
kbb

i think thats it but honestly i cant remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im waiting for
> buttersnbars
> kbb
> 
> i think thats it but honestly i cant remember.



What About Curlmart?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anybody doing their Hair Today?


i might do the rod set, that way i dont have to worry about it for a few days to a week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What About Curlmart?????


lmao i didnt order from them. i started to get the miss jessies but didnt. 
im looking at my dew bottle and its still more than half full. after all of this time of me using it almost everyday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Oh. Hi. Che.
> 
> Where. You. Been.
> 
> Missed You.....


i missed yall too.
girl i been sleeping.  i can lay in bed all day if people would let me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i didnt order from them. i started to get the miss jessies but didnt.
> *im looking at my dew bottle and its still more than half full. after all of this time of me using it almost everyday.*



Lawd....I shoulda' known Ya'lls Baby-Daddy would come up sooner or later!

He Got Ya'll Messed Up!


----------



## La Colocha

Yep che, he still not half empty yet, he just keeps on going.


----------



## chebaby

T, you already know i aint gonna go not one day without mentioning the dew lmao.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yep che, he still not half empty yet, he just keeps on going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yep che, he still not half empty yet, he just keeps on going.*





chebaby said:


> *T, you already know i aint gonna go not one day without mentioning the dew lmao*.



LAWD......WHAT HAS HE DONE TO YA'LL???????

_*shakes head and wonders*_:scratchch


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing my hair. I'm like on hour 8. Seriously it's my fault. I get easily distracted. I'm supposed to be detangling my hair right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm doing my hair. I'm like on hour 8. Seriously it's my fault. *I get easily distracted. I'm supposed to be detangling my hair right now.*



What Are You Detangling With these days (Product) and Did you Ever Pick up Your Tangle Teezer Thingy?


La Colocha:  What's the Final Verdict?


----------



## Priss Pot

Just woke up from my daily slumber.

When I got in this morning I sectioned off my hair, moisturized with the Dew, detangled, and re-twisted my twist-out (with a bit of vatika frosting on each twist, yummy) before going to bed.

I'm hoping that I will be okay during this No-Buy cause that means I can actually enjoy all of the products that I already have, instead of having product ADD like pjs normally do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *I'm hoping that I will be okay during this No-Buy cause that means I can actually enjoy all of the products that I already have, instead of having product ADD like pjs normally do*.



That Right There is what I'm Counting On too.


----------



## chebaby

ummm how do yall sleep on twists for twist outs without smushing the twists?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Are You Detangling With these days (Product) and Did you Ever Pick up Your Tangle Teezer Thingy?
> 
> 
> La Colocha:  What's the Final Verdict?



I will let yall know friday if its a keeper.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> ummm how do yall sleep on twists for twist outs without smushing the twists?



I've found that the longer my hair gets, the better twists last during the night when I'm sleep; they don't get smushed.  Kinda like how when my hair was shorter, I'd have to co-wash everyday cause my wash 'n go would get smushed, but now that my hair is longer I can get 2nd, 3rd day hair.

And if the twists do flatten out some, you can always pump them back up with the steam from the shower or just a spritz of water or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is Everyone Else Enjoying/Using/Loving the Tangle Teezer?  

I still have not used Mine.erplexed

Imma Move it, so it will be hands on and try it out next wash day!


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Everyone Else Enjoying/Using/Loving the Tangle Teezer?
> 
> I still have not used Mine.erplexed
> 
> Imma Move it, so it will be hands on and try it out next wash day!



I have it, used it once....meh.  It works, but I'm not head over heals for it.


----------



## chebaby

i love my TT but i aint using it all the time.

thanx prisspot. i guess ill do a twist out tonight because its easier and faster to set than a rod set. i will use the dew(as if yall didnt know) and curl junkie smoothing gelly. i love that gelly. too bad its discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love my TT but i aint using it all the time.*



Imma try mine out.   It looks intimidating.  

Especially when you don't have any Hair To Spare. 

Hey, How's CJ Gone Discontinue Stuff?


----------



## chebaby

i still see the smoothing gelly on other online shops though.

the TT isnt bad T. i think its pretty gentle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still see the smoothing gelly on other online shops though.
> 
> *the TT isnt bad T. i think its pretty gentle.*



I rely on my Jilbere Shower Comb as my Main Detangler.  

Will Try it Out tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Everyone Else Enjoying/Using/Loving the Tangle Teezer?
> 
> I still have not used Mine.erplexed
> 
> Imma Move it, so it will be hands on and try it out next wash day!


 


Priss Pot said:


> I have it, used it once....meh. It works, but I'm not *head over heals for it*.


 
Me either, always grab the denman and the comb!



chebaby said:


> i love my TT but i *aint using it all the time*.
> 
> 
> Since I just did my hair Fri, I did a ayurveda rinse then biotin co wash. This is the only time I can co-wash.
> 
> Well since so many of you are in no buy what will the conversation be here I wish I can, I wish I didn't sorry couldn't resist that.


----------



## La Colocha

Where is vonnie and mk, someone else has been missing too.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Are You Detangling With these days (Product) and Did you Ever Pick up Your Tangle Teezer Thingy?


Well, I have a 4 step detangling process. Fingers first, then jilbere shower comb, then Ouidad Double Detangling Comb, and finally end with the Denman. My denman only has 4 rows of bristles. I normally detangle in 4 sections with a lot of conditioner. I'm trying to use up a bunch of stuff so it is a mix of Giovanni Direct Leave In, Alba Botanica Leave In, Taliah W's PMB, and grapeseed oil



Priss Pot said:


> I have it, used it once....meh. It works, but I'm not head over heals for it.


This is kind of where I'm at. The TT replaced the denman tonight. I lost more hair than I normally do but I think that's because I detangled differently. I did everything from root to tip and I detangled in smaller,8, sections. I dropped it twice. It was slippery with all that conditioner on my hands. Also I have small hands so it is hard for me to get a good firm grip on it. It will get easier as I get used to it I'm sure. I also used it on both sides of each section of hair as suggested.

So week by week I plan to pull something back. My goal is to finger detangle followed by the TT or denman and call it a day.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just rinsed out the hibiscus deep fix and detangled with my shower comb, then i made three big twist and slathered them in curl junkie 2 protein conditioners. i will leave them in for 5-10 minutes and then rinsed and twist my hair for a twist out. i will twist on damp hair.

im also going to oil my scalp going back and forth with an oil i made and mixed greens.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Where is vonnie and mk, someone else has been missing too.


Hey ladies!!!  I am here, I have been running all day.  This is my first time really sitting down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im also going to oil my scalp going back and forth with an oil i made and *mixed greens.*



Have You Tried these yet?


----------



## Ltown

Well holiday,  over everyone getting ready to go back to work, good thing we have MLK coming up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Well holiday,  over everyone getting ready to go back to work, *good thing we have MLK coming up!*



IK.  I want that Friday & Tues. 

I wish I woulda' put in for it already.

I hate to go in tomorrow and request it


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Priss Pot said:


> I have it, used it once....meh. It works, but I'm not head over heals for it.


 
same way I feel! Sooo over-hyped lol

I baggy'd last night with my Taliaah Wajiid mix and twisted my hair with MHC Type 4. I didnt go anywhere today so Im doing a twist-out for work in the morning. I hope I don't get too much frizz. Im thinking of trying Oyin's shine & define to eliminate frizz when I dont want to use gel's or curl creams. I never hear yall talk about that! Are yall using it? Gotta finalize the use of my passes soon


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Me either, always grab the denman and the comb!
> 
> 
> Well since so many of you are in no buy *what will the conversation be here I wish I can, I wish I didn't* sorry couldn't resist that.



  .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> same way I feel! Sooo over-hyped lol
> 
> I baggy'd last night with my Taliaah Wajiid mix and twisted my hair with MHC Type 4. I didnt go anywhere today so Im doing a twist-out for work in the morning. I hope I don't get too much frizz. Im thinking of trying Oyin's shine & define to eliminate frizz when I dont want to use gel's or curl creams. I never hear yall talk about that! Are yall using it? *Gotta finalize the use of my passes soon*



............

Uh.....Come On Beauty...it's Only Day 2



Brownie518 said:


> .....



That's Right Brownie....

......... @ Ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Imma be talmbout using up my Stuff and what a Nice Stash I have and products I forgot I had.  

And What I'm buying next.

That's what Immabe Talmbout.

I got plenty to talmbout.


----------



## chebaby

ok im finished twisting my hair. i brushed through each section using the TT. i lost some hair but no more than if i would have used the denman. with that said i think im going to put the TT away for now.

T, i havent used the mixed greens yet. this will be my first time.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> This was my first time ordering. I did a haul. I got like 8 products. Lemme see I ordered the Cuckoo for Curls DC, Deep Moisturizing Conditioner, CoCo Meringue, Shea Sorbet, Hair Glosser, Sulfate Free Cleanser, Curl Cleanser, and the Moo La Creme. I also ordered a different scent for each one of them .


 
I just checked the site out! Her stuff has some yummy ingredients, but everything has aloe vera gel in it! I would have wanted the deep conditioners but idk about aloe vera gel...when I use it to smooth my puffs my hair is pretty stiff by the end of the day, even if I use a moisturizer under it, so Im not too sure about it....have u tried any of the stuff yet Shay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i havent used the mixed greens yet. this will be my first time.*



I hope you like it.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I just checked the site out! Her stuff has some yummy ingredients, but everything has aloe vera gel in it! I would have wanted the deep conditioners but idk about aloe vera gel...when I use it to smooth my puffs my hair is pretty stiff by the end of the day, even if I use a moisturizer under it, so Im not too sure about it....have u tried any of the stuff yet Shay?


 
Not yet. It's either sitting at the condo office and I will pick it up in the morning or it's nearly here. I will definitely give reviews on everything. My hair loves aloe vera gel though. It's my gel of choice and I practically have to put an entire bottle on my head for it to get hard or sticky. When transitioning I used to get the best twistouts from just aloe vera gelly. I also did that pre poo today from that one thread on here: mixed aloe vera juice with castor oil then topped it with some vatika frosting . My hair loved it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

Back in the Wig tomorrow.erplexed  It was good being out of it for 2 weeks.  I don't think I slapped that sucka' on once.  

And it was good to concentrate on my Hair, Buy Products and Chat with You all at a leisurely pace.

Now, back to the Grind.  Thankful & Blessed to have a Job, so I will make the best of it.

Will rotate Njoi Ayurvedic, nbd & MT this week under durag and Wig.


----------



## chebaby

i might do the aloe juice leave in think that thread was about. something about detangling with aloe juice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Imma be talmbout using up my Stuff and what a Nice Stash I have and products I forgot I had.
> 
> And What I'm buying next.
> 
> That's what Immabe Talmbout.
> 
> *I got plenty to talmbout*.



 Sure do. We really talk about everything in here....


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i might do the aloe juice leave in think that thread was about. something about detangling with aloe juice.


 
You know, there were two threads. One about detangling and one about a pre poo. I did the pre poo.


----------



## mkd

I am so tired.  I still have to braid DD's hair.  I wish I was off tomorrow too.  But I am so thankful and grateful for my job so I won't complain.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, 

How are you using the CJ banana and hibiscus leave in?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie,
> 
> How are you using the CJ banana and hibiscus leave in?



I use it on my wet hair.  I haven't used it on dry hair. It's working good so far, though. Thanks, again!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's !!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just left the flatiron thread and now I NEED a maxiglide! Where is the best place to buy one? lol


----------



## Shay72

For those not in the No Buy or No Buy every other month  there is a sale on the exchange board.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> For those not in the No Buy or No Buy every other month  there is a sale on the exchange board.



..............


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> For those not in the No Buy or No Buy every other month  there is a sale on the exchange board.





This right here..could lead to a slippery slope of doom. I'll pass.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Also guys, Carol's Daughter is having a sale...25% off plus free shipping...promo code on site...thats just in case yall wanna look and see how much you would save IF you were buying lol...


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies getting ready to head in, in a few. I am tired also, i tried to lay down and could not sleep, usually about crawling in the bed by now.. Going to go by starbucks and get that coffee to help me stay awake. This week i will concentrate on getting more rest while dd is back in school, doing more reading and writing, getting research done, using up products and spending less time on the internet. I will take one week at a time, at least going back to work will help me not want to buy any products. This is a new year and im going to stay focused. Have a blessed night ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

Have a good night, La!


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ms.b is going to be hard but thank god i have a job to go to, night.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Also guys, Carol's Daughter is having a sale...25% off plus free shipping...promo code on site...thats just in case yall wanna look and see how much you would save IF you were buying lol...



 How dare you!!


----------



## natura87

Goodnite La!


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. back to school and work for me tomorrow. 

my twistout was adorable! especially as it grew older. it lasted about four days (the other three, i just wore the twists).

i am on a no-buy until the summer time! i don't think i'll need to re-up at any point, because i have more than enough oils and shampoos and whatnot. instead of repurchasing staples, i want to use up all my other products first. T takes such good care of me, i might never have to buy anything again. 

i plan to go in for a trim this week if they can fit me in, then i plan to get yarn braids before the semester begins. i'll try to keep them in until spring break (6-8 weeks).

as for non-hair life...i will hear about the volunteer tutoring program i interviewed for before the 17th. also gonna finalize my application for a tutoring job ($$$) once my counselor gives me this recommendation.

over winter break, i want to get a lot done. i'm only taking one class, so i want to manage my time well. gonna finally finish those blankets for my niece and nephew. on a mission to get my mother's house clean. want to start heading to the gym at least twice a week. and then party party party on my weekends (read: sleep&eat)! 

this week, i need to finish my visionboard.

happy new year to everyone!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I use it on my wet hair.  I haven't used it on dry hair. It's working good so far, though. Thanks, again!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's !!


Do your airdry with it?


----------



## Shay72

Yeah um, there is yet another sale on the exchange board. Let me go wash this bentonite off my face and head to youtube .


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I had a good time on NYE hanging with the family.

I had brunch with a couple of friends, we went through a couple of bottles of wine.  Good times!

I am waiting on BFH, that is it.  I need to stop dragging my feet and order some henna and amla.

I am not going on a no buy.  

I need to organize my stash.  My SIL gave me a couple of salerm products and an alter ego L I  that comes in viles, some type of "nourishing" L I.

I used the goldwell ultra rich poo, treatment, leave in... my hair was soft and shiny.  It is a keeper. 

I need to wash my hair now.  My scalp is dry and starting to flake.  Any suggestions on what to use on a dry scalp.  I normally don't apply anything.

I didn't get a chance to pick up the dew when I was home, the snow messed up all my plans.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! Everyone that is heading back to work after a long time off have a good day! HHJ!


----------



## SimJam

Happy New Year Ladies !!!

I swear the doo must be made from fairy tears ... its just awesome

the Darcys lemongrass transitioning creme isnt bad for moisturizing, just wished it was more doo-like ie: not geasy


----------



## Priss Pot

My nape was feeling parched from wearing my scarf around my neck last night.  When I got in this morning, I headed straight for the Dew and applied it to my nape.  Ahhhhh, so refreshing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good Morning Ladies.  Happy New Year's to all of you.

It was an extra busy week at work and I didn't have any time to get on so I have a whole lot to catch up on.  Pray every one is having a good start to 2011.

_*off to read 50-11 pages*_


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Do your airdry with it?



No, m, I haven't yet. I plan to, though. I don't airdry that much during colder months. I think it would be nice for airdrying. 



Shay72 said:


> Yeah um, *there is yet another sale on the exchange board.* Let me go wash this bentonite off my face and head to youtube .



Shay, you better quit!


----------



## bronzebomb

I didn't know Elucence was made by Kenra!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies.....

Hope Everyone's having a good one.

Imma hafta' ease myself back into the 'groove'.....I'm home.  A bit early.

Just rubbed on some MHC Buttery Soy Hair Cream and a little Mega-Tek (part of my personal growth-aides challenge).

That MHC Buttery Soy is the Business.


----------



## Priss Pot

bronzebomb said:


> I didn't know Elucence was made by Kenra!



Yep, that's why I love Kenra MC products too.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, work went last night, i was tired. But it was ok other wise. I got in nda today and hairveda, the noinah butter smells like the apple oil. Still waiting on shipping notices from everyone else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey ladies, work went last night, i was tired. But it was ok other wise. I got in nda today and hairveda, the noinah butter smells like the apple oil. Still waiting on shipping notices from everyone else.*



Glad it went good for you last night.  I bet errrbody was glad to see you.

I need to check my mail later.  I shol' hope I get something.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. 
my twist out turned out perfect. and they didnt smush over night like they sometimes do. what i will say though is the the curl junkie gelly didnt give me much if any hold. but my hair is soft soft soft and bouncy. i put a little sunshine over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> *my twist out turned out perfect.* and they didnt smush over night like they sometimes do. what i will say though is the the curl junkie gelly didnt give me much if any hold.* but my hair is soft soft soft and bouncy.* i put a little sunshine over it.



Hi Che!

Glad you had a great hair day!  I Love it when your hair turns out nice!


----------



## Priss Pot

How could I go about making my own Vatika Oil/Frosting?  Do they just mix amla and henna powders into melted coconut oil?  Wouldn't there still be a powdery texture?  How does that work out?  Cause I wouldn't mind mixing up my own stuff and adding my own fragrance.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Didn't do anything with my hair today...so far.  Its in some seriously fuzzy twists.  I was wearing one of the EzCombs with my twists and it stretched and unraveled some ofthem midtwist.

Just catching up on much needed sleep and reading what I missed.  You ladies were seriously getting your talk on these past 4 days.  

So glad for time off this week.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm sitting under the steamer with the avocado cream conditioner from bee mine. I washed with Oyin's honey wash.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> How could I go about making my own Vatika Oil/Frosting?  Do they just mix amla and henna powders into melted coconut oil?  Wouldn't there still be a powdery texture?  How does that work out?  Cause I wouldn't mind mixing up my own stuff and adding my own fragrance.


from my understanding you can do it two ways. you can put the oil on the stove and heat it up and then put the powders in a tea bag and steep it. then let it cool. or you can just put the powders in the oil and leave it for about a week making sure to stir it everyday. but then youd have to strain the oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Che!
> 
> Glad you had a great hair day!  I Love it when your hair turns out nice!


thanx girl.
at first i was sleeping all funny trying to make sure my hair didnt smush and then i was like screw it im sleeping good if it did smush i would have just co washed.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Didn't do anything with my hair today...so far.  Its in some seriously fuzzy twists.  I was wearing one of the EzCombs with my twists and it stretched and unraveled some ofthem midtwist.
> 
> Just catching up on much needed sleep and reading what I missed.  You ladies were seriously getting your talk on these past 4 days.
> 
> So glad for time off this week.



Glad your off vonnie, i know it has got to be nice.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> from my understanding you can do it two ways. you can put the oil on the stove and heat it up and then put the powders in a tea bag and steep it. then let it cool. or you can just put the powders in the oil and leave it for about a week making sure to stir it everyday. but then youd have to strain the oil.




Thanks! I'm gonna try this when I'm almost out of what I have.


----------



## La Colocha

Anyone get their shipping notice from kbb?


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> Anyone get their shipping notice from kbb?



What in the world; she still hasn't shipped from BF?  Or is this from a new sale or something?


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> What in the world; she still hasn't shipped from BF?  Or is this from a new sale or something?



No it was the flash wendsday sale last week 50% off lucious locks hair mask.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Glad your off vonnie, i know it has got to be nice.



Thank you.  You have no idea.  Things got so bad these 4 days I was ready to quit my job.  I will need these 4 off to recuperate.

Now I need to get motivated to do this head of mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  No Packages Today.  *sad*

Thinking about what I will moisturize with tonight?  

I might use some Ms. Bhree.  This month (and every other) will be all about acquainting/re-acquainting me with my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Anyone get their shipping notice from kbb?*



Uh. Noooooo

Did you?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

aint nobody get no shipping notice. dont look for it like you dont look for dr j lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *aint nobody get no shipping notice.* dont look for it like you dont look for dr j lmao.



Girl.....I put that KBB out of my mind. 

I'll See it When I See it!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh. Noooooo
> 
> Did you?erplexed



Naw just wondering, this is my first time every getting free shipping from them, and i don't know if you get a notice or not, just wondering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl.....I put that KBB out of my mind.
> 
> I'll See it When I See it!*





La Colocha said:


> *Naw just wondering, this is my first time every getting free shipping from them*, and i don't know if you get a notice or not, just wondering.



Word..... @Bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shoot!  Uh...OK:  Where errbody at?  I've waited all day to talk to Ya'll 

And Ain't Nobody Sayin' Nuthin'.

Hfmp.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm hungry bout to get some dinner.

Going to douse my hair in Aloe juice and HOT.  Then cowash with Moist 24/7.

Don't know what I'm going to DC with I have MHC Molasses & WDT open.  May mix up something with the WDT and save the MHC until Thurs/Fri wash day.


----------



## chebaby

im here. i am craving a pepsi right now.
on the hair front, i will retwist my hair tonight with just the curl junkie smoothing gelly to get more hold.
my indigo should be here tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

i just posted something at the spot lol.


----------



## mkd

I am here.  What's up ladies?


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finished a whipped pudding today from oyin.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls! I am here at work, of course. I woke up at 5.27 and I usually leave at 5.45................

Anyway, I can't wait until Wednesday morning to start my days off. I'm gonna do a scalp massage (or get one ) and knock out. I can't wait to wash. I'm gonna try the BFH Pistachio Cream!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm bout to go wash this head.  Think I'm going to do a chunky twist out on damp hair so it won't shrink so much.

Got some motivation to do this head since I have a date tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

I am here multitasking lol, when i get comfortable with my new routine i will be posting more, i have few tabs up so that is why i am quiet.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm off work tonight.  So happy about that, now I get to catch up on movies on Netflix.  No actual hair plans today.  Well, I did test out a style, the one similar to Alicia Keys when she had that braid on top, going back into a braided ponytail.  I like it, except I did a flat-twist going into a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls! I am here at work, of course. *I woke up at 5.27 and I usually leave at 5.45................*
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait until Wednesday morning to start my days off. I'm gonna do a scalp massage (or get one ) and knock out. I can't wait to wash. I'm gonna try the BFH Pistachio Cream!



I did the same thing.


----------



## La Colocha

I need to know if we can buy things we need like jars, im going to have to transfer some of this stuff in jars, this dc bottle from nda is long and huge it doesn't fit in my cabinet and i also wanted to put my hair dew in jars. I can get them local at hobby lobby.


----------



## Brownie518

So is Karen gonna be doing the flash sales every Wednesday? I see the Butter Love is featured this week.


----------



## hannan

School started back up again today and I. AM. TIRED.  

Already.


----------



## La Colocha

Hannan i think we are all worn out getting back in the swing of things, i know i can't wait until the weekend so i can get some real sleep.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> So is Karen gonna be doing the flash sales every Wednesday? I see the Butter Love is featured this week.



I think so, hoping the no buy will be over if the lucious locks comes up again, if i ever get this first order.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I love Hobby Lobby.  They have very few here in the North East.  When I lived in the South I saw them all the time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think so, hoping the no buy will be over if the lucious locks comes up again, if i ever get this first order.



Girl....Stop looking for KBB

_*runs to the window*_


----------



## La Colocha

Yes i love them too, vonnie. I get all my bottles and jars from there.

@Che, do you still love the honey hemp? I got a thing on the feature product and they carry 32oz salon size now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Stop looking for KBB
> 
> _*runs to the window*_



Yeah i know what i got into when i ordered, i guess i will forget about it and it will come someday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Stop looking for KBB
> 
> **runs to the window**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *@Che, do you still love the honey hemp?I got a thing on the feature product and they carry 32oz salon size now.*



I have the Honey Hemp for Co-Washing.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies im out, going to get some rest before work. I slept good this morning and through the day but im still kind of out of it. Talk to you all tomorrow and have a blessed night.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies!

No packages from BFH, sad face.

My hair is still dirty. So sad but it is what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah i know what i got into when i ordered,* i guess i will forget about it and it will come someday.*



Chile....that's your best bet





Brownie518 said:


>




....................

You'll See it When You See it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Night La...

Ok now I'm really going to go wash this head.  I had a lil Itis setting in and had to get over that.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yes i love them too, vonnie. I get all my bottles and jars from there.
> 
> @Che, do you still love the honey hemp? I got a thing on the feature product and they carry 32oz salon size now.


i love honey hemp. i just finished my bottle. i no longer deep condition with it, too much moisture but i co wash with it and leave it in quite often


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Night La...
> 
> Ok now I'm really going to go wash this head.  *I had a lil Itis setting in and had to get over that.*



oke:oke:Gone Girl & Get It Done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love honey hemp. i just finished my bottle. i no longer deep condition with it, too much moisture but *i co wash with it* and leave it in quite often



That's My Plan too!


----------



## chebaby

the itis will get you every time.


----------



## Priss Pot

Maybe one day Oyin will offer the Dew in 32oz.


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening Ladies! I started class on Monday's so will be busy.  No email on my grab bag either, I know you all got to be piss with BFH this is so usual but she might have gotten over whelm with the 3/$20 orders.  
Priss I do this with my infusion and double wrap sometimes with tea bags and cheesecloth. If you want got to ayurveda thread flowin locks started and she links tutorials.


----------



## bronzebomb

I twisted my hair with Mozeke's Babassu Twisting Cream; I really like this cream.  I think I like it better than afroVeda's Curl Define.

Sidenote:  today was my first day back to Bally's in 9 months!  I did the elliptical for 60 minutes.  (I wonder if I can take Advil with Nyquil-my knees hurt and I have a cold)

I received my liter of Elucence in the mail today!  I love that stuff!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sitting here with my DC in.  I decided to do a bit of mixing to use some things that are in the stash/fridge.  

So I used WDT as a base then added some WGO, Rice bran oil, Coconut milk, MT, PC, SAA, Panthenol, and think that was it.  I just put on my heat cap and plan on doing some reading.


----------



## mkd

i have been really enjoying bunning.  I hope I don't cause more issues with my nape from wearing a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I used WDT as a base then added some WGO, Rice bran oil, Coconut milk, MT, PC, SAA, Panthenol, and think that was it.  I just put on my heat cap and plan on doing some reading.



That Sounds Really Yummy & Totally Relaxing.  Enjoy!



mkd said:


> *i have been really enjoying bunning.*  I hope I don't cause more issues with my nape from wearing a bun.



I can't wait until I can bun.  Yeah........like in 2014  Then I'll be on a Hairsticks/Hair Baubles Binge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I know you all got to be piss with BFH this is so usual but she might have gotten over whelm with the 3/$20 orders.*



She was Closed Until Today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> i have been really enjoying bunning.  I hope I don't cause more issues with my nape from wearing a bun.



If you remember to move your bun around and use parts in the front of your hair you shouldn't have a problem.  Even try leaving some of the curlies out for a lil flair.


----------



## Brownie518

Anybody getting any Butter Love on Wednesday for 50% off???


----------



## chebaby

im not getting any more kbb. only time i will order from her is when she has 50% off the mask. thats the only thing i want. i already have a jar of butter love in peach passion but i use it more as a pomade.


----------



## Shay72

Thank goodness the cutie juice is finally gone. I will not repurchase it.

I got the Natural Jenesis today. The packaging reminds me of when I first started ordering from Jasmine's. I wished she would have taped tops though. No issues but just to be safe. Also like Jasmine she included free gifts. She gave me a full size lip butter and a skin moisturizer. The scents seemed on point but after smelling 2 they all started merging together . I will revisit smelling the scents. She included a handwritten note and a product guide. The dc will be a use up because it is way too liquidy for me . The coco meringue and shea sorbet reminds me of the light fluffy versions of sunshine.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Thank goodness the cutie juice is finally gone. I will not repurchase it.
> 
> I got the Natural Jenesis today. The packaging reminds me of when I first started ordering from Jasmine's. I wished she would have taped tops though. No issues but just to be safe. Also like Jasmine she included free gifts. She gave me a full size lip butter and a skin moisturizer. The scents seemed on point but after smelling 2 they all started merging together . I will revisit smelling the scents. She included a handwritten note and a product guide. The dc will be a use up because it is way too liquidy for me . *The coco meringue and shea sorbet reminds me of the light fluffy versions of sunshine*.



Oh, really???


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, really???


 
 I just compared Sunshine and Shea Sorbet and the consistency is practically the same. Sunshine is a little lighter. The coco meringue is creamier and wetter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay.....I will wait on your continued/ongoing review on NJ.....but may pass.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> i have been really enjoying bunning. I hope I don't cause more issues with my nape from wearing a bun.


 
Hey Mkd, if it's fragile try leaving hair out like Vonnie said and what I do sometimes is braid the back lightly pull it to join the top or flat twist it and or make two buns.  You know how you get updo's and stylist will flat twist the nape area and place it in the bun. I think you know but if not I'll try to find pictures.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I just compared Sunshine and Shea Sorbet and the consistency is practically the same. Sunshine is a little lighter. The coco meringue is creamier and wetter.



Good to know....




*jots a quick note for February*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm done with new vendors and not just because of the No Buy.  I have a good idea of who I like and what I like.  I may add established vendors (like Oyin) but I don't see myself trying to much except for DCs.


----------



## natura87

I finished a bottle of VO5 poo and HE conditioner. My hair is in chunky twists. i might need to trim my ends, either that or baby them like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning U1B1, it's official I'm up can I not see another it's official thread please!  Well off to work, got alot of homework and papers to write at work


----------



## choctaw

chebaby said:


> from my understanding you can do it two ways. you can put the oil on the stove and heat it up and then put the powders in a tea bag and steep it. then let it cool. or you can just put the powders in the oil and leave it for about a week making sure to stir it everyday. but then youd have to strain the oil.



You can strain the oil by using a plastic funnel with knee high or footie stretched over the opening to strain powders. You can also use coffee filters, lab filter paper or cheesecloth. I infuse oils in mason jars (Walmart) by putting a muslin bag in jar with powdered herbs, pouring oil to top. I also use dried herbs (hibiscus flowers) by filling jar with dried herbs, then pouring oil over herb. I put jars in large pots of water and heat below boiling for several hours. You can also use a crock pot, slow cooker, etc. or put a dutch oven or roasting pan in the stove. I let the oil sit for about 30 days after heating, then strain and use in oil rinses, mixes, skin care or to seal hair.


----------



## Priss Pot

choctaw said:


> You can strain the oil by using a plastic funnel with knee high or footie stretched over the opening to strain powders. You can also use coffee filters, lab filter paper or cheesecloth. I infuse oils in mason jars (Walmart) by putting a muslin bag in jar with powdered herbs, pouring oil to top. I also use dried herbs (hibiscus flowers) by filling jar with dried herbs, then pouring oil over herb. I put jars in large pots of water and heat below boiling for several hours. You can also use a crock pot, slow cooker, etc. or put a dutch oven or roasting pan in the stove. I let the oil sit for about 30 days after heating, then strain and use in oil rinses, mixes, skin care or to seal hair.



Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to baggy my ends with whipped cream today, nothing much else is up, still going hard on the no buy.


----------



## La Colocha

I also tried hv noinah butter and its creamy, thick and greasy.It reminds me of the consistancy whipped crisco. I would only use this straight out of the shower and not on dry skin. I like it but i prefer the buttercreams better.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, La!! Ladies!!

I'm gonna try the NoiNah when I shower before work. My tail has been dry lately.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Good morning, La!! Ladies!!
> 
> I'm gonna try the NoiNah when I shower before work. My tail has been dry lately.



Morning ms.b, yeah that should get you all greased up. It soaks in the skin after a while.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I put 11, 3-strand twist in last night using Aloeba as a L-I then Shea Moisture Smoothie to set them.  A few are flatten out but I'll steam them in the shower in a bit.  They are still a little damp anyway.  I didn't use a thicker styler this time since my hair felt really soft after the L-I.

Have errands to run so I'll put on a hat so I don't look like Celie.  Then I'm going to clean and do laundry..Yipee!


----------



## Priss Pot

It's funny, I'm not heavy-handed with products like shampoo and conditioner, but I'm heavy-handed with butters and oils.  I gotta try not to be cause I can get build-up fast.


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried Sweet Ambrosia in Hibiscus at KBB.  What does it smell like?  those discontinued scents are very tempting.


----------



## Shay72

So I picked up 4 packages at the office this morning. My steamer, Koils by Nature, Old Navy, and this one package I was like the wth is this????????????? First it looks like something may have spilled in the KNB box. I will check that out later. It looks dried now. Also I had to open that 4th box before coming into my office bc I couldn't remember. It turned out to be a headband and some bracelets I ordered bc I clicked on a link in one these freaking threads on this board .


----------



## La Colocha

I am still baggying, going to take this off in a few. My kbn shipped today, waiting on a few more places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Blessings Came today.  

Still Waiting on:
ButtersnBars
Jasmine
KBB
Bear Fruit Hair

That's it.

Rubbing on MHC Buttery Soy and M/N


----------



## chebaby

T, next time i do twists it will be with the buttery soy because you make it sound so good. 

i re did my twists last night but the twist out didnt look so good so i co washed with BFH mango macadamia mask and then used sunshine for moisture. then i smoothed my hair back with eco styler with my zing.
the bfh is good for detangling and moisture. same lotion texture as the rest though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, next time i do twists it will be with the buttery soy because you make it sound so good.
> *
> i re did my twists last night but the twist out didnt look so good so i co washed with BFH mango macadamia mask and then used sunshine for moisture. then i smoothed my hair back with eco styler with my zing.
> *the bfh is good for detangling and moisture. same lotion texture as the rest though.*



It is really good. 1st bolded

This is Good To Know!  2nd bolded.


----------



## chebaby

the buttery soy is thick but i never used it. yea i might put my hair in twists this weekend just so i dont have to worry about it for a few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.......

Wish I could do my hair.  I may do it before Friday.  Maybe Thursday night.  

Or if I slip out early again.....tomorrow

Will try another BFH Cleansing Cream.  Either the Yarrow, Plueberry or the Cottonseed Marshmallow.  

Will DC with either Jasmine, BeeMine or BnB's*  (these are all currently open)


----------



## La Colocha

The whipped cream is the same consistancy as the dew but it doesn't go on as smooth, i would only use the whipped cream for bagging. I think its the shea butter in it, i don't remember the feel of the old formula.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The whipped cream is the same consistancy as *the dew* but it doesn't go on as smooth, i would only use the whipped cream for bagging. I think its the shea butter in it, i don't remember the feel of the old formula.



Lawd... I shoulda' known "HE" would come up sooner or later.....


----------



## Priss Pot

Went to the Indian store today to restock up on my henna (on my staple's list, so it's okay to repurchase during the No Buy), and they had only 3 boxes left.  I may do another henna treatment this week or next week.


----------



## chebaby

i hope my buttersnbars henna and indigo come today.

do you all read the adoreDAILY blog? i really only read it because she has awsome hair and i like looking at pictures lmao. i cant wait to my hair gets big and full like hers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope my buttersnbars henna and indigo come today.
> 
> *do you all read the adoreDAILY blog? i really only read it because she has awsome hair and i like looking at pictures lmao. i cant wait to my hair gets big and full like hers.*



Not Familiar with it Che.  I'm sure your Hair will be there soon!


----------



## chebaby

thanz T. i hope. sometimes i think my hair is so long and then i look at pics and im like "not yet"


----------



## La Colocha

Going to get my jars on friday, its not any kind of product so it will be ok.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies,
just stopping by to say hello


bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried Sweet Ambrosia in Hibiscus at KBB.  What does it smell like?  those discontinued scents are very tempting.


I love hibiscus!!! I was so sad when it was discontinued. It came out the Spring 07 if I remember well..She used to carry a special for mother's day where you get candles, body lotion, soap, massage oil ...oh lawd...I loved loved loved it!!
It smells amaaazing 
If you love flowers, soft scents, you will love it. Let me go back and smell it


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Nature's Blessings Came today.
> 
> Still Waiting on:
> ButtersnBars
> Jasmine
> KBB
> Bear Fruit Hair
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Rubbing on MHC Buttery Soy and M/N


 
That wait list have gotten smaller great!


----------



## chebaby

i found the perfect protective style for me that is easy and care free. two braids lmao. ill look like pippy long stocking at work but who cares as long as i look good on the weekends 
but what im going to start doing is only co washing 2x a week. and on the days that i co wash i will smooth my hair back like im doing a low pony but split it in two and do two braids. i will leave it like that for 3 days and then start over. this will be my protective style for however long i can deal with it lol. and this is a good way for me to use up products that arent staples too. 
see if i do a puff ill be feeling it all day b!tching about how its not soft. but in the braids who cares if its not soft???

so im going to start this tomorrow. i will co wash with the rest of the bfh mango mask, use kbb milk as a leave in followed but kbb butter and slicked back with aloe gel and braid. then i will put on my scarf for a few minutes. at night im just add my scarf and call it a night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> That wait list have gotten smaller great!



Not really.erplexed  

I just listed Vendors.  I am waiting on Swaps too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Girls Day 4.  I have some other financial obligations to take care of this month, so that.right.there. is helping me stay focused and away from the Hair Sites.

Plus, I still have some things coming.  I don't have shipping notices on anything yet.  But I'm hopeful.

I honestly think, if I purchase every other month, my spending habits for hair products might actually decrease.  

We'll see on February 1st.


----------



## mkd

I am washing my hair tonight.  I don't know what i am going to use though.  

I am kind of still wanting to order from BFB but I think I will wait until I see what she offers in the future in the way of sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am kind of still wanting to order from BFB but I think I will wait until I see what she offers in the future in the way of sales.*



She's Been Very Creative with her Sales/Discounts/Specials.  Hopefully, that will continue.


----------



## mkd

I actually do like the hair dew but it won't replace KBB for me.  I will keep both on hand.  y hair feels very moisturized but kind of heavy/greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I actually do like the hair *dew *but it won't replace KBB for me.  I will keep both on hand.  y hair feels very moisturized but kind of heavy/greasy.



................    

He Know He Runnin' it Up in Here!


----------



## bronzebomb

redecouvert said:


> Hello ladies,
> just stopping by to say hello
> 
> I love hibiscus!!! I was so sad when it was discontinued. It came out the Spring 07 if I remember well..She used to carry a special for mother's day where you get candles, body lotion, soap, massage oil ...oh lawd...I loved loved loved it!!
> It smells amaaazing
> If you love flowers, soft scents, you will love it. Let me go back and smell it



I am going to pretend like I did not see this and hoped she offers this again this summer!  I cannot break the no-buy challenge only 3 days in!


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> i found the perfect protective style for me that is easy and care free. two braids lmao. ill look like pippy long stocking at work but who cares as long as i look good on the weekends
> but what im going to start doing is only co washing 2x a week. and on the days that i co wash i will smooth my hair back like im doing a low pony but split it in two and do two braids. i will leave it like that for 3 days and then start over. this will be my protective style for however long i can deal with it lol. and this is a good way for me to use up products that arent staples too.
> see if i do a puff ill be feeling it all day b!tching about how its not soft. but in the braids who cares if its not soft???
> 
> so im going to start this tomorrow. i will co wash with the rest of the bfh mango mask, use kbb milk as a leave in followed but kbb butter and slicked back with aloe gel and braid. then i will put on my scarf for a few minutes. at night im just add my scarf and call it a night.



I was thinking about doing something similar to this (or possibly 2 french braids, hopefully that wouldn't be too much manipulation) in the summer when I co-wash more often.  Keep us updated with how it works for you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I am going to pretend like I did not see this and hoped she offers this again this summer!  I cannot break the no-buy challenge only 3 days in!*



Chile.....Don't Be Foolin' with Red!

She'll have You All Messed Up

Red Got A Stash for the Eyes To Behold.

Don't even pay no attention to Red.

No, You cannot break it in 3-4 days.


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd said:


> I actually do like the hair dew but it won't replace KBB for me.  I will keep both on hand.  y hair feels very moisturized but kind of heavy/greasy.




I feel the same way.  The dew does it's job, and I'm glad I bought it, but for some reason I have yet to find anything that tops KBB's Hair Milk for me.  I stopped purchasing from her for certain reasons, and even when I considered possibly going back, I hear she changed the ingredients of the Milk  where glycerin is the 2nd ingredient (why, KBB?!?!?!?!)  That milk would make my hair so moisturized.  It was never too heavy, never too greasy, and always left my hair super soft.  My relationship w/ KBB was a sad ending.


----------



## chebaby

i think im going to do the no buy and really it shouldnt be a problem because aint nothin i want lol. i already have too much and i know kbb wont have another 50% off the masks no time soon so im good. and im talking about a month of no buy. not this leg and that leg of no buy


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> I was thinking about doing something similar to this (or possibly 2 french braids, hopefully that wouldn't be too much manipulation) in the summer when I co-wash more often.  *Keep us updated with how it works for you![/*QUOTE]
> i will. im sure itll be a grear style because its what i did while i was transitioning. i would slather my hair in leave in and cocasta oil and braid and i was good. my hair stayed moisturized for a long while doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think im going to do the no buy and really it shouldnt be a problem because aint nothin i want lol.* i already have too much and i know kbb wont have another 50% off the masks no time soon so im good. and im talking about a month of no buy. not this leg and that leg of no buy



Yeah, I think the every other month (No Buy) will be perfect for me.  

I think if you're going to not purchase, you have to make a personal decision how to Execute your plan.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> I feel the same way.  The dew does it's job, and I'm glad I bought it, but for some reason I have yet to find anything that tops KBB's Hair Milk for me.  I stopped purchasing from her for certain reasons, and even when I considered possibly going back, I hear she changed the ingredients of the Milk  where glycerin is the 2nd ingredient (why, KBB?!?!?!?!)  That milk would make my hair so moisturized.  It was never too heavy, never too greasy, and always left my hair super soft.  My relationship w/ KBB was a sad ending.


I can tell the difference with the new formula.  I wonder why she changed it; that was dumb.  The new one works for me well too though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I think the every other month (No Buy) will be perfect for me.
> 
> I think if you're going to not purchase, you have to make a personal decision how to Execute your plan.


i really dont have a plan lol. just try not to buy anything. and i dont think that will be that hard. you know with having the dew and all, i dont really need nothing else. thats the truth though.
all i reall wanna work on now is my hair color.
T, since i think you know a good deal about indigo. lets say i dont wanna two step it. can i just add indigo to the henna and get a nice dark brown?


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd said:


> I can tell the difference with the new formula.  I wonder why she changed it; that was dumb.  The new one works for me well too though.



I'm not gonna give up on making my own though.  I have all the ingredients, including the emulsifying wax.  I just have to figure out the correct amount of each ingredient.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i think im going to do the no buy and really it shouldnt be a problem because aint nothin i want lol. i already have too much and i know kbb wont have another 50% off the masks no time soon so im good. and im talking about a month of no buy. not this leg and that leg of no buy



I think you can do it che, its not hard at all like i thought it was going to be, if you keep yourself occupied with different things you will be ok. I think going back to work is helping me also, im not up all night on the internet bored.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> I'm not gonna give up on making my own though.  I have all the ingredients, including the emulsifying wax.  I just have to figure out the correct amount of each ingredient.


Awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## La Colocha

I will moisturize my hair tomorrow with some dew and a little fleurtzy oil, my hair is starting to feel producty and i know its from the almond glaze, good stuff though. It will be the last day that i moisturize until friday. I will probably baggy again thursday but i haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I will moisturize my hair tomorrow with some dew and a little fleurtzy oil, my hair is starting to feel producty and i know its from the almond glaze, good stuff though. It will be the last day that i moisturize until friday. I will probably baggy again thursday but i haven't made up my mind yet.



If that oil didn't have lavender and jasmine, I would have gotten it. I can't take those scents.  But I love oil blends and that one sounds like I would love it. 

I can't wait to wash my hair on Wednesday...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> If that oil didn't have lavender and jasmine, I would have gotten it. I can't take those scents.  But I love oil blends and that one sounds like I would love it.
> 
> I can't wait to wash my hair on Wednesday...



Hi Ms. B!

Yeah, I looked at it and then realized I'm trying to finish up most of my Oils. 

But Will keep on hand:

Avsoya
Cocosta
Exlir
Argan
Hydratherma


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....Don't Be Foolin' with Red!
> 
> She'll have You All Messed Up
> 
> Red Got A Stash for the Eyes To Behold.
> 
> Don't even pay no attention to Red.
> 
> No, You cannot break it in 3-4 days.



I love Hibiscus!   I have hibiscus tea for hypertension...yummy!

T, "no-buy"???? Whatchotalkinboutwillis!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I love Hibiscus!   I have hibiscus tea for hypertension...yummy!
> 
> *T, "no-buy"???? Whatchotalkinboutwillis!!!!*



Oh Yeah Girl.  Brownie & I will try to do an every other month Personal No-Buy Challenge.

Will be collecting 'research' to _see if it actually decreases my hair product spending habits._


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> If that oil didn't have lavender and jasmine, I would have gotten it. I can't take those scents.  But I love oil blends and that one sounds like I would love it.
> 
> I can't wait to wash my hair on Wednesday...



The smell isn't bad, its tolerable, its the feeling of it that i like the most, its soothing to my scalp, i like the blend better than tea tree and peppermint oil and it lasts for a long time. Also the oil has slip to it, which i can't understand but i like it, it makes it easy to spread and work with. If you ever want to try it let me know and i will send you some.


----------



## Ltown

Folks are using up thing in here great. T, well those were all prior to 1st so still good. No purchase for me still waiting for grab bag, I will be doing to the spot in Maryland to try some Komaza maybe catch sale. 


Honey Dew is no go for me that smell drives me  KCNT my thing

I'm doing a dry braid out tonight  spray a little manentail detangler than use some cold MHC aloe vera, not intentionally but just remember it, tomorrow will be wash day never can get 2 days of styling unless it's bun and that's not styling. 

Mkd, no roller set this week? 

Zoya has 3 free polish pay only shipping FB2011 code, don't know how no buy is for makeup. 


Charz, how is the tangle teezer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, well those were all prior to 1st so still good.*



Yeah, it is good


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies im out for tonight, have a good one and talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Since those 3 Zoya polishes are free, it's not really buying, right???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Since those 3 Zoya polishes are free, it's not really buying, right???*



Girl, Ltown tryna' set ya'll up. 

Ya'll bet not listen to her.

She's been Clownin' Ya'll Since (before) this Challenge even started.

_*she know once da' spirit get in them fangers.....it's ova'.*_


----------



## Brownie518

I've been waiting for that Zoya 3-free thing, too. Oh, well. I said I wouldn't get any makeup for 2 months so I'll have to pass.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Ltown tryna' set ya'll up.
> 
> Ya'll bet not listen to her.
> 
> She's been Clownin' Ya'll Since (before) this Challenge even started.
> 
> _*she know once da' spirit get in them fangers.....it's ova'.*_


 


Brownie518 said:


> Since those 3 Zoya polishes are free, it's not really buying, right???


 
Hold up no buy is what's on your list which is hair products. Now if you sign up for ultimate no buy I apologize but FREE, FREE Zoya polish and pay $6.95 for shipping Um and some are making multiple orders, having dh, dd, ds make them since you have to set up account.  This is spirit of better choices


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hold up no buy is what's on your list which is hair products.



This will start something Bad.......


----------



## Shay72

I'm only doing a no buy for hair products. Nothing else. I never buy polish though because I never polish my own nails . Oh wait, one time my place didn't have a color I wanted so I bought it and gave it to them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm only doing a no buy for hair products. Nothing else. *I never buy polish though because I never polish my own nails *. Oh wait, one time my place didn't have a color I wanted so I bought it and gave it to them.



Me Either Shay


----------



## Charz

Ltown girl I got those polishes. Only had to pay for shipping. I think that's more than 40 percent off. And ladies the tangle teaser is the bomb. Best detangler ever. Forget my modified denman.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Hold up no buy is what's on your list which is hair products. Now if you sign up for ultimate no buy I apologize but FREE, FREE Zoya polish and pay $6.95 for shipping Um and some are making multiple orders, having dh, dd, ds make them since you have to set up account.  This is spirit of better choices



You are an enabler...tryna push people to the edge of a slippery slope.

The spirit of better choices...?


----------



## natura87

My twist are so juicy I dont even want to do a twistout. I an get a few more days from these.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, yup I am doing a roller set tonight.  I am determined to keep it up because my hair stay much more detangled. 

I love my tangle teazer too Charz!

I already bought my zoya too!

Oh yeah, I used up a roux PC.  I have another one.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @the spirit of better choices


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lmao @the spirit of better choices



 .........


----------



## Priss Pot

I remember a couple of years ago when I took advantage of that Zoya special.  I bought 3 orders (sets of 3) of polishes 

Welp, they always say that history repeats itself...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello Ladies!
Last night I went shopping for work clothes, I got a little off-task and ended up in Ulta...I didnt buy any hair products (I was looking at hair rules, deva curl & macadamia) but I got the prettiest OPI & Essie colors...Im super excited! Im about to take advantage of the zoya deal too...I think I can make it the next 26 days without buying a hair product since Im buying other things lol....we will see!

I have some leave-ins that do NOTHING for my hair...like Curls Cream Brulee and some more junk, I dont really know how to use them up, I dont really pre-poo but maybe I can use it for that, idk...how do u guys use up less than stellar leave-ins? (QOTD, I always have a question for yall lol)

Tonight I co-washed with Nature's Gate Aloe Vera condish, wanted to make sure that wasnt what made my hair dry, and I am currently baggying with OHHB & my TW PMB mix...gonna twist my hair before bed in a little while and hope for the best in the morning with my twist-out.


----------



## Brownie518

Priss Pot said:


> I remember a couple of years ago when I took advantage of that Zoya special.  I bought 3 orders (sets of 3) of polishes
> *
> Welp, they always say that history repeats itself*...



....................it is a good deal, though.


----------



## chebaby

i dont use nothing my hair doesnt like. and that curls for target creme brulee sucked.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i dont use nothing my hair doesnt like. and that curls for target creme brulee sucked.


Yeah, I am not one of those use it up at all costs people either.


----------



## Shay72

If I truly don't like something I will trash it in a minute. But if it's alright I will do some mixing. I'm using up my creamy leave ins by mixing a bunch of them up and using them to detangle. That was more about me deciding that I don't want to use creamy leave ins any more.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies!

Still waiting on BFH.

I need to get on buying the dew.  I just feel like I am going to be waiting forever.

My hair is still dirty.  I think I am going to get a wash n set tomorrow.  I can't bother with doing it myself.


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd said:


> Yeah, I am not one of those use it up at all costs people either.


 
Me neither.  I tried to do that before when I first went natural and .  I called myself mixing a whole bunch of conditioners together in some tubberware just to get it all over with.  I ended up tossing the whole thing; I just couldn't make myself do it.

I usually give stuff away to friends/family or sell it on the exchange forum.  When that fails, I'll just trash it. Right now I have this nearly full jar of Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme that I want to get rid of or throw away, but geez I paid $58 for that crap.  It's hard for me to put it in the trash, lol.


----------



## Priss Pot

Oh yeah, I made a Zoya order.  I'm not gonna lie, it was hard for me to pick out 3 polishes to get.  I have soooooooooo many different colors already, that after a while it gets hard for me to justify getting something new (this is the same problem I'm having with eyeshadows now ).  I know that if I couldn't find anything to get then I shouldn't have gotten anything, but c'mon now!  You can't pass up $6.95 for 3 polishes!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown girl I got those polishes. Only had to pay for shipping. I think that's more than 40 percent off. And ladies the tangle teaser is the bomb. Best detangler ever. Forget my modified denman.


 

See T, Charz brought polish too so it not everything and for those of us who do where it, this deal is awesome FREE for quality polish. I'm excited because it does not have the Big 3 no no that my hands will be able to tolerate!

Braidout turn out bad probably products. It was cute when I just took out my 2 day wash bun. That maybe the way to go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> See T, Charz brought polish too so it not everything and for those of us who do where it, this deal is awesome FREE for quality polish. I'm excited because it does not have the Big 3 no no that my hands will be able to tolerate!



Like I said earlier, everybody has the manage their No-Buy the best way they see fit.  That's why I believe it has to be an individual thing.

I personally, would not want to eliminate buying Hair Products only to buy 27 bottles of Nail Polish 

It's just substituting one thing for another (Strictly My Own Personal Opinion) and I'm not saying anyone will do/or has done that.

I just know, understand and realize it's easy to do when you're a Shopacholic.......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like I said earlier, everybody has the manage their No-Buy the best way they see fit.  That's why I believe it has to be an individual thing.
> 
> I personally, would not want to eliminate buying Hair Products only to buy 27 bottles of Nail Polish
> 
> It's just substituting one thing for another (Strictly My Own Personal Opinion) and I'm not saying anyone will do/or has done that.
> 
> I just know, understand and realize it's easy to do when you're a Shopacholic.......



You are right when i stopped buying products at the beginning of last year, i started buying other stuff, makeup, nail polish, body products, huge hauls. I got rid of most of that stuff and got it down to a few things in each area. I never want to go back to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You are right when i stopped buying products at the beginning of last year,* i started buying other stuff, makeup, nail polish, body products, huge hauls. *I got rid of most of that stuff and got it down to a few things in each area. I never want to go back to that.



It would be easy to do that in a Heartbeat (For Me).  I know me. 

I would pick up another habit like a "bad habit" _no pun intended_

For Me, I think you have to know your Own Personal "Triggers" and attempt to _avoid_ them or you will be doing @bolded.  (At least, I know I would)

And that's The Truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, Ltown tryna' set ya'll up.
> 
> Ya'll bet not listen to her.
> 
> She's been Clownin' Ya'll Since (before) this Challenge even started.
> 
> *she know once da' spirit get in them fangers.....it's ova'.**



Ya'll Betta' Take Heed.................


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> It would be easy to do that in a Heartbeat (For Me). I know me.
> 
> I would pick up another habit like a "bad habit" _no pun intended_
> 
> For Me, I think you have to know your Own Personal "Triggers" and attempt to _avoid_ them or you will be doing @bolded. (At least, I know I would)
> 
> And that's The Truth.


 
This coming from the number one product pusher.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I didn't end up going out last night which was okay.  I hung out with my girlfriends and had an even better time.

I took my twist out and twisted the sides toward the back and left a bang of curls.  I wore my hat more beret style over it and it was a nice lil look.  

I should have added another moisturizer/styler cuz it was a tad hard with just the smoothie.  I'm hoping it holds up if not I'll wash and wear a bun to church tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm doing good with the No Buy.  I got a package from Sally's yesterday so that helped.

I agree that each person has to tailor the No Buy to meet their own needs.  I am definitely a culprit of not buying clothes or shoes but then buying a ton of music and DVDs.

My No Buy is for pretty much everything-hair products, clothes, shoes, DVDs, eating out often, probably music.  It's a lil extreme but I really spent too much last year.  It was way too tempting to have extra money each pay check after 9yrs of balling on a serious budget.

Having a goal in mind also helps to make a No buy tolerable/possible.  Achieving the Goal makes the sacrifice worth it.  My goal is saving money, a trip to Kenya, and possibly buying a house.


----------



## Priss Pot

Got some packages in the mail today (pre no-buy orders).  KCCC & Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Hibiscus Hair Oil.  I also got my Argan Oil from Oils By Nature in the mail too.  Thinking about mixing it, along with castor oil, with some KCKT.

Also tonight I'm gonna make my henna mixture so that the dye could release in preparation for tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

got my buttersnbars today. it came with the little conditioning cap i wanted from sallys so thats cool. dont know when i will use the indigo though.
i co washed with the rest of the bfh conditioner, detangled and then used kckt as a leave in and made my two braids, added aloe gel to the top and put on my scarf. i really like this style and will keep it in until saturday. sunday i will pre oil, shampoo, condition and do the same two braids for the next 3 days to a week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like I said earlier, everybody has the manage their No-Buy the best way they see fit.  That's why I believe it has to be an individual thing.
> 
> I personally, would not want to eliminate buying Hair Products only to buy 27 bottles of Nail Polish
> 
> It's just substituting one thing for another (Strictly My Own Personal Opinion) and I'm not saying anyone will do/or has done that.
> 
> I just know, understand and realize it's easy to do when you're a Shopacholic.......


i agree T. im not buying anything. but then again im not on a strict no buy. i just want to go a while without purchasing anything. i dont need anything. i purchased two pairs of boots and havent worn any of them yet i dont purchase nail polish and we all know im good on hair stuff.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i will be going back to doing the ayurvedic thing too. i will be doing amla and other powder glosses. so i wont leave them on longer than 15 minutes because i dont want to "deep condition" just "treat my hair. anything longer than 15 minutes may cause mushiness for me.


----------



## robot.

i started on my nephew's blanket!

My nephew's blanket! on Twitpic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cute _Blankey_ Ro---


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies........

Just rubbed in some nbdcosmetics & MT.  Should finish the nbdcosmetics this week.  Didn't receive any packages OR Shipping Notices from anybody.

Looking forward to washday.  I should henna, but may wait until next weekend.  Long weekend w/MLK time off.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im finished with a bottle of honey hemp from oyin.


----------



## chebaby

nothing from karens yet i know not to look for it but i want something in the damn mail.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> i started on my nephew's blanket!
> 
> My nephew's blanket! on Twitpic



I love those colors robot and your stitching is tight.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to moisturize in a few, haven't recieved any other notices yet. I have dropped out of the no-buy challenge and continue on with my own personal challenge until april 1st.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished my hair.

I did an Aphogee 2 step treatment.  I first cowashed with Skala G3 to detangle since I was going to shampoo I didn't wanna use my handmade products.  Then I poo'd with ORS Aloe.  Towel dried and followed the directions for the Aphogee.

I'm hoping this will stop with the shedding.  I haven't done one of these since I transitioned.

My curls definitely look a lot better. I just put some KBB in sealed with JBCO then put more KBB on top so I smell good.  I twisted the sides down into a low bun.  I'll wear the bun until tomorrow night, I think.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Going to moisturize in a few, haven't recieved any other notices yet. I have dropped out of the no-buy challenge and continue on with my own personal challenge until april 1st.



Wow La!  I understand tho.  You'll be able to do it challenge or no challenge.


----------



## Ltown

Greeting ladies!  
Robot, your blanket is cute! I'm crocheter too! 

I poo with Jasmine, that bottle last a long time because you don't need much. Use wdt, one more left but won't buy anything got others stuff to use. See I'm unofficially in the no buy 

Where Miss Fab?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Wow La!  I understand tho.  You'll be able to do it challenge or no challenge.



Thank you, i will be ok as long as i stay focused, if it gets to be too much i can always log off, so far i am doing really well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Day 5.  I'm good.  

I really do want to use up stuff, discover stuff (in my stash) and re-discover stuff I love -- that I haven't used in a while because I was buying/trying other stuff.

So this month will give me a chance to regroup and refocus.  Hopefully, this month will go well for me.


----------



## chebaby

im good on the no buy too. i dont have an urge to purchase anything. 

i was wondering how i was going to use my oyin whipped pudding since i hardly twist anymore. now i think im going to keep it in the shower and after i put in my leave in i will seal with the oyin before i braid.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Day 5.  I'm good.
> 
> I really do want to use up stuff, discover stuff (in my stash) and re-discover stuff I love -- that I haven't used in a while because I was buying/trying other stuff.
> 
> So this month will give me a chance to regroup and refocus.  Hopefully, this month will go well for me.



Just stay positive and focus on what you have. Especially having all natural products we have to watch it. I still have not gotten everything in and im kind of like man i need to use this stuff up, you know how slow i am with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im good on the no buy too. i dont have an urge to purchase anything.
> 
> *i was wondering how i was going to use my oyin whipped pudding since i hardly twist anymore. now i think im going to keep it in the shower and after i put in my leave in i will seal with the oyin before i braid.*



That's what I mean about re-discovering and re-visiting products.  Hopefully, this month will help me get it together.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I use it for my hands when Im not using it in my hair. It leaves them nice and sawft.




chebaby said:


> im good on the no buy too. i dont have an urge to purchase anything.
> 
> *i was wondering how i was going to use my oyin whipped pud*ding since i hardly twist anymore. now i think im going to keep it in the shower and after i put in my leave in i will seal with the oyin before i braid.


----------



## La Colocha

fattyfatfat said:


> I use it for my hands when Im not using it in my hair. It leaves them nice and sawft.



Yep and you can always use it on your body as a moisturizer.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cute _Blankey_ Ro---





La Colocha said:


> I love those colors robot and your stitching is tight.


Thank you!

I'm an intermediate beginner.  I know the stitches, but I am getting much better at gauge and tension, so your compliment means a lot to me! I am learning a lot as a I go along and slowly focus on my projects. 

There's just something so gorgeous about an even, tight stitch! This blankie inspired me: a sneaky spend… | peppermints & poppies

I adore the colors! 



Ltown said:


> Robot, your blanket is cute! I'm crocheter too!


We should do lunch sometime! I lot of us in this thread are in the DMV, it seems.


----------



## Priss Pot

I shampooed today and wanted to test out the Hairveda Moist 24/7.....yeah .  It's alright, it's not as good as I thought it was going to be, but it's not bad either.  Just nothing to write home about.  I've had better.

I did get to test out my Magic Star Rake Comb, it's a winner.  Since I'm gonna head to work early tonight and chill in one of the hotel rooms (it's snowing outside, and I don't want to risk getting stuck in bad weather on the way to work later), I just put my hair into a low bun, securing with a goody spin-pin.  I planned on doing henna tomorrow, but I may be stuck at work so who knows.


----------



## chebaby

fattyfatfat said:


> I use it for my hands when Im not using it in my hair. It leaves them nice and sawft.


yea but i cant smell chocolate on my hands i do this with coconut confidence though.
im going to put that in the shower too so it can stay nice and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *I shampooed today and wanted to test out the Hairveda Moist 24/7.....yeah .  It's alright, it's not as good as I thought it was going to be, but it's not bad either.  Just nothing to write home about.  I've had better.*



I like the HV Conditioners strictly for Cowashing. I use Sitrinillah as a DC'er.

I have the Methi Set, but haven't pulled it out yet.

Maybe it will grow on you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like the HV Conditioners strictly for Cowashing. I use Sitrinillah as a DC'er.
> 
> I have the Methi Set, but haven't pulled it out yet.
> 
> *Maybe it will grow on you?*


i was thinking the same thing priss. maybe the more you use it the more you will like it. 
i know the first few times i used honey hemp i was like whats the big dealerplexed. it was really meh to me. but now its the best for moisture imo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like the HV Conditioners strictly for Cowashing. I use Sitrinillah as a DC'er.
> 
> I have the Methi Set, but haven't pulled it out yet.
> 
> Maybe it will grow on you?





chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same thing priss. maybe the more you use it the more you will like it.
> i know the first few times i used honey hemp i was like whats the big dealerplexed. it was really meh to me. but now its the best for moisture imo.



Yeah.  I Agree.  Sometimes you have to revisit a product.  I'd try it again tho' maybe as a Co-Wash or something else.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss i think it also says you can leave some in as a leave in if i remember on the bottle. Just finished moisturizing. Love fluertzy hair oil as im sure yall already know lmao. I will baggy my ends tomorrow with shea moisture dc, bagging my ends is helping a lot, i noticed when i was doing my hair. Don't know what i am going to do for wash day friday, still hoping i get some packages by then.


----------



## chebaby

i need to put my fleurtzy hair butter in the refrigerator because it is still an oil. you know what it reminds me of? a salt scrub. thats the exact texture. its all grainy and half solid surrounded with oil. and i know its because of the coconut oil so im not worried or anything but i find it odd because my vatika frosting and coconut oil isnt like that.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i need to put my fleurtzy hair butter in the refrigerator because it is still an oil. you know what it reminds me of? a salt scrub. thats the exact texture. its all grainy and half solid surrounded with oil. and i know its because of the coconut oil so im not worried or anything but i find it odd because my vatika frosting and coconut oil isnt like that.



Wow che, i keep mine up in the bathroom cabinet and it is still solid, how long have you had it again? Mine took a few days to go solid and its smooth not grainy.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Wow che, i keep mine up in the bathroom cabinet and it is still solid, how long have you had it again? Mine took a few days to go solid and its smooth not grainy.


ive had it for a little over a week i think. its on the same shelf as my coconut oil and the coconut oil is very solid. my vatika frosting is in the bathroom and its solid but softer than the coconut oil so i can scoop it out better. but the hair butter is like a salt scrub. only thing i can think of is to put it in the frige. but i know i will forget about it if i do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was going to use QB Grapeseed & Green Tea, but decided to use Claudie Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar (since I have 2 Jars).  

This smells A-M-A-Z-I-N-G

I want to make my QB last, since I only have 1 Jar.


----------



## chebaby

T, you just reminded me i have a jar of qhemet ghee i need to use up.


----------



## Shay72

I was going to steam tonight but forgot I didn't have any distilled water. I will pick some up and will steam on Sunday. I am happy I have the table top one because I don't have to leave it standing in my living room. I tested out sitting under it. As long as I sit it on a telephone book it's good.

I love the smell and the consistency of the Koils by Nature butter that I got.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I was going to steam tonight but forgot I didn't have any distilled water. I will pick some up and will steam on Sunday. I am happy I have the table top one because I don't have to leave it standing in my living room. I tested out sitting under it. As long as I sit it on a telephone book it's good.
> 
> I love the smell and the consistency of the Koils by Nature butter that I got.



What flavor did it you get again? It reminds me of the old sunshine.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> What flavor did it you get again? It reminds me of the old sunshine.


 
Sweet Almond's Joy


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was going to use QB Grapeseed & Green Tea, but decided to use Claudie Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar (since I have 2 Jars).
> 
> This smells A-M-A-Z-I-N-G
> 
> I want to make my QB last, since I only have 1 Jar.



I just purchased the QB... Do you like it?  Have you used it before?  I only used it once; I couldn't figure out it's purpose


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I just purchased the QB... Do you like it?  Have you used it before?  I only used it once; I couldn't figure out it's purpose*



I was gifted it by another poster as part of a Swap.  

I have not tried it yet.  I will use it to soothe my Scalp.

Sounds like it would be good with the Grapeseed & The Tea Tree.

I think La Colocha has tried it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was gifted it by another poster as part of a Swap.
> 
> I have not tried it yet.  I will use it to soothe my Scalp.
> 
> Sounds like it would be good with the Grapeseed & The Tea Tree.
> 
> I think La Colocha has tried it.



Yes i used it for my scalp and to sooth the itches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes i used it for my scalp and to sooth the itches*.



It smells very therapeutic & soothing.  Can't wait to try it. 

I still haven't gotten any Shipping Notices or products from BnBs, KBB, Jasmine, BFH

Shoot!  I'm getting Antsy!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It smells very therapeutic & soothing.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> I still haven't gotten any Shipping Notices or products from BnBs, *KBB,* Jasmine, BFH
> 
> Shoot!  I'm getting Antsy!



Yeah i hope i don't have to call, back in the day her shipping used to be only 3 days from ny to the midwest. Oh well.


----------



## Charz

I can bend my knee 45 degrees now! I'm supposed to be 90 by MLK day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I can bend my knee 45 degrees now! I'm supposed to be 90 by MLK day.*



You're Doing Really Well.

Keep up the Good Work.

When do you go back to work?


----------



## chebaby

my kbb came!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my kbb came!!!*



Uh????? Are You Kidding? 

They want you back. 

You were a Loyal Customer.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh????? Are You Kidding?
> 
> They want you back.
> 
> You were a Loyal Customer.


im so serious. my mom was like "your package came" i said from who? she was like "somebody beautiful" i cant believe it.


----------



## chebaby

kbb dont send no email or nothing lol. just SURPRISE!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im so serious. my mom was like "your package came" i said from who? she was like *"somebody beautiful" i cant believe it.*



Girl....Maybe in 2011 These Vendors will All Learn how to Value Good Customers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Maybe in 2011 These Vendors will All Learn how to Value Good Customers.


we will see. and as a result, they will see


----------



## Shay72

Yeah um, I'm a bit bored right now which is a trigger. Off to read on the Nook. I still may check back before the night is up. Even youtube is boring me to tears.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah um, I'm a bit bored right now which is a trigger*. Off to read on the Nook. I still may check back before the night is up. Even youtube is boring me to tears.



Me too. 

And you're right, it's a Huge _Trigger_. 

Imma watch Criminal Minds in a few.


----------



## chebaby

yea im bored too. youtube has been boring me for a while. i dont see anyone with amazing hair that does amazing styles and product reviews anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we will see. and as a result, they will see*



Umm Yeah.  They will.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm Yeah.  They will.


yep. i will never forget this youtube video i watched over a year ago and the girl was talking about how her friend waited 6 hours in a salon even though she had an appointment. the girl was like we hold the power because its our money and we dont have to spend it and i was like damn that makes sense lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the girl was like we hold the power because its our money and we dont have to spend it and i was like damn that makes sense lmao.*



Yeah, and as we ALL look for ways to cut down on the _number of On-Line Vendors we purchase from_.........We're going to be very "Selective" anyway, and Poor Customer Service is NOT AN OPTION.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, and as we ALL look for ways to cut down on the _number of On-Line Vendors we purchase from_.........We're going to be very "Selective" anyway, *and Poor Customer Service is NOT AN OPTION.*


exactly. but i think some companies still dont believe it. and i dont blame them. if they can do a bunch of crumby stuff and still have customers then i wouldnt believe there would be a change eithererplexed but i wont be one of those loyal customers anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> exactly. but i think some companies still dont believe it. and i dont blame them. if they can do a bunch of crumby stuff and still have customers then i wouldnt believe there would be a change eithererplexed *but i wont be one of those loyal customers anymore*



There's just too many good options out there.  

And Folx don't mind looking for & researching _replacement products_.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> There's just too many good options out there.
> 
> And Folx don't mind looking for & researching _replacement products_.


i agree. there are a ton of options now. and you can always find something thats a hair product twin. there are so many milks and butters and masks now, you can and will find something that your hair loves.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> I can bend my knee 45 degrees now! I'm supposed to be 90 by MLK day.



Happy healing! That's good!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I can bend my knee 45 degrees now! I'm supposed to be 90 by MLK day.


 
How many days of PT are you doing? Dd was 2x a week, done with that but need to do her own to build up the tight muscles. Glad you doing well fast.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> I can bend my knee 45 degrees now! I'm supposed to be 90 by MLK day.


 
That's great


----------



## Shay72

I'm back for a minute. I'm bout to watch this "I Used to be Fat" show on MTV. Anyways I bought a gift, paid a bill, balanced my check book, and caught up on e-mail.


----------



## chebaby

i used up a lot within the past few weeks: kckt, honey hemp, taliah waajid conditioner, 2 bfh conditioner, and i think thats all.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Claudie's Protein Conditioner. I have 2 more back ups.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have a couple of things that are on the verge of being used up:
Moist 24/7
MHC Molasses
Aloeba Daily Conditioner(have another 1 liter may start using as a cowash instead of L-I)

I'm waiting on a BFH order and a gift from a member.

I can't open anything else until I finish these, since I have the BFH Cotton Cleanser and Plueberry open and my WDT gallon.  Stylers and L-I don't count cause I use different things based on what my hair needs and what style I'm doing but I am almost done a KBB


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone is having a good week using up, no buy but what's more important healthy hair journey!


----------



## Priss Pot

Majority of the snow on the streets has already melted so I won't be stranded at work today, thank goodness. I cannot wait to henna my hair today, yesterday I mixed:

2 - 100g packages of Jamila Henna (200g total)
2 cups of green tea
2 squirts of lemon juice
approximately 2oz of Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner (to make it a bit creamier).

This mixture would actually give me 2 applications on my current length of hair. I freeze leftovers.

I have a vision of how I'm wanting my hair to look this summer when the sun hits it.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Going to moisturize in a few, haven't recieved any other notices yet. I have dropped out of the no-buy challenge and continue on with my own personal challenge until april 1st.



La, you'll be fine. You always do good when you set your mind to it.  

The only thing I plan to buy is a phone this weekend. I think it comes out the 9th. 
My niece will be going back to school next week so I will be giving her enough stuff to last her a while.  I'm sure my sis will be sniffin around, tryin to get some stuff, too.  At least I'll get rid of some things, though.


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> Majority of the snow on the streets has already melted so I won't be stranded at work today, thank goodness. I cannot wait to henna my hair today, yesterday I mixed:
> 
> 2 - 100g packages of Jamila Henna (200g total)
> 2 cups of green tea
> 2 squirts of lemon juice
> approximately 2oz of Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner (to make it a bit creamier).
> 
> This mixture would actually give me 2 applications on my current length of hair. I freeze leftovers.
> 
> I have a vision of how I'm wanting my hair to look this summer when the sun hits it.


 
Priss, do you get red overtone with Jamilla? I used it in the pass and it seems to be more available then Karishma.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to baggy my ends with shea moisture dc, haven't used up anything yet.


----------



## Brownie518

Mornin', La. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to do my hair right now. I want to use the As I Am Coconut Cowash when I do. I might just leave this oil in and wash tonight. IDK...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.......Good Morning.  Just popped in.  Should be getting ready for werk.

Used up 1 nbdcosmetics Mango w/Green Tea Extract Butter (which is actually more like a whipped mousse cream).  I have 1 4 ounce back-up.  I like it, but prolly won't repurchase. *tryna' limit misc. on-line vendors*

Will be using Claudie Shea Pomade for a while in Hello Sunshine.  MAN that Stuff smells good.

Also, rubbed in a little MT in specific areas.

Hope I get packages today.

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## Charz

Thanks everyone!

ltown I am doing three times a week, those sessions are so long!

Ms. Terri I am working from home starting Monday. I hope to be back in the office after MLK day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Glad to hear things are going well with you Charz.  Seems you are just rolling along easily with your recovery.


----------



## natura87

Everyone in the family is sick, so I am going to cowash with my Giovanni TTTT later on.


----------



## mkd

Hi everyone. I am just popping in to say hi.  I am not feeling well.  I think I am going to go home and rest. 

Charz, I am glad you are healing well!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Hi everyone. I am just popping in to say hi. I am not feeling well. I think I am going to go home and rest.
> 
> Charz, I am glad you are healing well!


 
Mkd, hope you feel better! Flu season is in full force take some vitamin C.


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> Everyone in the family is sick, so I am going to cowash with my Giovanni TTTT later on.


 
You too, hope you feel better too! vitamin c for you also.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have no hair related news today... No packages, didn't use up anything.

OT:

I went into Tevana on Monday to buy my fav tea from there, thai tea blend.

Tea guy:  "That tea has been discontinued but it has been replaced with tea "x" that is exactly the same as the thai tea blend except we added more stuff."
Me: *blank stare*<blinking a couple of times> "How is it exactly the same if you added more ingredients?"
Tea guy: "It is the same, exactly the same"

I turned around and walked out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies
mkd and natura I hope you all feel better soon.
I'm still waiting on bfh; guess they're backed up after their month long sale.
Tomorrow I will finish a giovanni 50/50 shampoo, a 16oz coconut oil, kbn leave in and DB pumpkin conditioner.
I already have back ups of everything.


----------



## La Colocha

Mk and natura take care, and charz that is good you are recovering nicely.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i still have my two braids in. been called everything from mac 10 to pippy long stockings lmao. but these braids are here to stay.
i cant wait for the weekend so i can condition with kbb mask.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

MKD and Natura hope you start feeling better soon.

Decided to put twist in and they turned into minitwists so I'm still working on them.  Using SSI Marshmallow Hemp Hair Cream and sealing with SSI Mango butter cream.


----------



## chebaby

everyone who is sick, i hope you feel better.
charz, im glad you are coming through just fine.

today it was so hard for me not to buy anything because someone gifted me some money. just gave it to me for just because day
but i held strong and didnt get anything.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> Priss, do you get red overtone with Jamilla? I used it in the pass and it seems to be more available then Karishma.



Yep, I do get a reddish tint.  I notice that it's a gradual change.



Ok, so I just rinsed out my henna treatment and now I'm doing a DC w/ Jessicurl Too Shea Conditioner.  This was my first time doing henna without mixing in amla powder, and I can definitely see the loosening effect.  The first henna paste batch I made, I used 1 box of 100mg henna and 1 box of 100mg Amla Powder.  My texture stayed the same.  I guess it's true when people have said that the amla prevents the loosening.  Thank goodness it's only temporary, but the good thing that can come out of this temporary change is the fact that the slight reduction of shrinkage could help to reduce single strand knots somewhat.


----------



## chebaby

in my buttersnbars kit for dark brown hair i got a box of jamila and 2 packs of indigo. i dont really like jamila because it seems stronger than all the other hennas when it comes to loosening the hair. it also makes my hair red red.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hello everyone
> i still have my two braids in. been called everything from mac 10 to pippy long stockings lmao. but these braids are here to stay.
> *i cant wait for the weekend so i can condition with kbb mask*.



Oh don't rub it in lmao. i didn't get anything in today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Oh don't rub it in lmao. i didn't get anything in today, maybe tomorrow.



yea you may get it tomorrow. i wonder why she doesnt send out emails so we can know to look out for it.


----------



## chebaby

and im pressed(do people still say that?) my co workers ordered some food and because of the total i got free general tso chicken. haha. i love eating for free.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea you may get it tomorrow. i wonder why she doesnt send out emails so we can know to look out for it.



Im not looking for it until probably next week but i may get a surprise, i got through that sale by the skin of my teeth because i was undecided. And im sure many people took advantage of it because of the price. I wished that i had gotten a few more just in case but oh well.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Im not looking for it until probably next week but i may get a surprise, i got through that sale by the skin of my teeth because i was undecided. And im sure many people took advantage of it because of the price. I wished that i had gotten a few more just in case but oh well.


i made sure i got 4 for that price lol. it was a great deal and i doubt itll be one that she has often. i get about 4 uses from each jr. maybe more on wet hair but i generally use it on dry hair.
this weekend though will be on wet hair after i shampoo


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just finished my twists.  They aren't as small as they felt.  They look nice and neat.  You can see most of my length. It feels weird.  I'm used to shrunken hair. I'm going to try and keep these in for at least a week.

Hair cream has them feeling nice and soft.  Probably wouldn't repurchase unless on sale.  I have other products that can do the same thing in a bigger size.

The butter cream is like any other butter to me.  Good for sealing stuff, melts easily in you fingers.  Again only repurchase if on sale.  Like the ingredients in this tho.


----------



## La Colocha

I was looking at some of my products today and reup in april will be very slim, using things up are going so slow and im glad i decided on a no buy. Some things may last me all year, i guess that is a good thing, it will save me money. I use up conditioner and oil pretty fast, but butters and leave ins are a slow go.


----------



## chebaby

i have a bunch of products im thinking about doing a sale. but yall know i hate dealing with selling stuff and going to the PO and what not


----------



## chebaby

is henna thats mixed with other stuff like amla, brami ect.. still considered BAQ?


----------



## EllePixie

@chebaby Yes! BAQ refers to the quality of the henna, not what it is mixed with. It's not BAQ when it has stuff like metallics in it. 

Anywho, hi ladies! I haven't said yo to you guys today so I wanted to pop in.

Oh, and I WANT MY KBB!!! Che got me all jelly and ish...maybe I will get it today, I think she ships USPS and the mail hasn't come yet.


----------



## chebaby

thanx elle. i have a ton of henna questions lately lmao.
actually kbb uses ups. if im not mistaken.


----------



## Shay72

I am so happy that they added the date a thread was started. I hate it when someone bumps a old a$$ thread but I don't realize it until after I've responded.


----------



## chebaby

oh and your review is keeping me from getting the donna marie gelly. i had it once but only used it once before selling it. so i was thinking about trying it again.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> thanx elle. i have a ton of henna questions lately lmao.
> actually kbb uses ups. if im not mistaken.



Maybe it depends on where you live, 'cause last time she shipped my stuff USPS. I know a lot of them switch it up though depending on the cost/location.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> oh and your review is keeping me from getting the donna marie gelly. i had it once but only used it once before selling it. so i was thinking about trying it again.


I'm going to save mine for spring when it's not as dry out, and then pair it with something that has the potential to overhydrate my hair like Curl Rehab.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I'm going to save mine for spring when it's not as dry out, and then pair it with something that has the potential to overhydrate my hair like Curl Rehab.


im saving most of my curl junkie stuff for the spring/summer. especially the honey butter leave in and cccc.  im also saving my kccc for summer. this stuff never works for me but i keep buying it like a crazy person


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Maybe it depends on where you live, 'cause last time she shipped my stuff USPS. I know a lot of them switch it up though depending on the cost/location.


oh wow really? i didnt know that. well she needs to ship my stuff usps because i prefer that over ups. but i got my stuff so i wont complain.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> im saving most of my curl junkie stuff for the spring/summer. especially the honey butter leave in and cccc.  im also saving my kccc for summer. this stuff never works for me but i keep buying it like a crazy person



Have you tried the Butta in winter? Marsha says it's good for that.

Re: Shipping - Yea, I know Curl Junkie usually does USPS too, but once Marsha asked if it was okay if she used UPS to ship to me b/c it was cheaper. Also, AveYou usually does USPS, but UPS for bigger orders. I think after you get to a certain weight with UPS it costs less or maybe they have deals with them. I also live in CA too so it sometimes costs more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have a bunch of products im thinking about doing a sale. *but yall know i hate dealing with selling stuff and going to the PO and what not*



Chile.....It's a Royal Pain!  Ain't it?

I love it when someone wants to buy like 90% of my Sale  I've had Folx do that.  

Just take the whole thing or most of it.

I've had alot of Awesome Customers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Packages....I got a lovely package from Ms. Baby.  Very nice, thoughtful & on time.

I signed something for the P.O. on Monday and they still have not dropped off that package. 

I am disturbed/perturbed now.  I will be calling them 1st thing in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlyhershey:  Nice Pic!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> *Have you tried the Butta in winter? Marsha says it's good for that.
> *
> Re: Shipping - Yea, I know Curl Junkie usually does USPS too, but once Marsha asked if it was okay if she used UPS to ship to me b/c it was cheaper. Also, AveYou usually does USPS, but UPS for bigger orders. I think after you get to a certain weight with UPS it costs less or maybe they have deals with them. I also live in CA too so it sometimes costs more.


not really. i usually use any product all year around. the only exception was kbb hair cream(the old one). i just havent gotten around to really using it. but i want to for wash and goes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....It's a Royal Pain!  Ain't it?
> 
> I love it when someone wants to buy like 90% of my Sale  I've had Folx do that.
> 
> *Just take the whole thing or most of it.
> *
> I've had alot of Awesome Customers!


thats what i want lol. when i have a sale i only want to make one trip with one box to the PO lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats what i want lol. when i have a sale i only want to make one trip with one box to the PO lmao.*



This last one, I totally ran out of boxes. 

I'm re-stocked now (on boxes) too bad I'm not having another Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> This last one, I totally ran out of boxes.
> 
> I'm re-stocked now (on boxes) too bad I'm not having another Sale.


i said i wasnt having another one but im thinking about it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlyhershey: Nice Pic!


 
Thanks T now my hair is longer I can have more fun with it.


----------



## Charz

Fab fatty and Ltown my daddy is shipping ur stuff tomorrow. Can someone let them know at the place too? My laptop is having issues.


----------



## SimJam

LTown, I got a reddish/wine colour from Jamela henna. I just mixed it with hot water and a touch of condish and left it out overnight. Kept the henna on for abt 2 hours.


on other news, an owl has been stalking my kitteh. No one beleived me, my father was dying with laughter, but I got video and pictures now 

Im more scared for Jasper than he is ... well he's abt 13lbs, and I doubt owls eat critters as big as he is ... but the owl is pretty big too.


----------



## chebaby

that is a scary picture. but mainly because its dark and i cant make out anything.

there are cats in my back yard and there is a bird that always and i mean always messes with one of the cats. its a cute tiny bird but it just swoops down like its attacking the cat lol. i dont know why it bothers that cat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey everyone.  Just rubbed on some Claudie Shea Pomade (Hello Sugar).  Will give MT/Sulfur a break for a couple weeks and use the Shea Pomade and maybe something else to moisturize with.  

I have Njoi Ayurvedic Butter open, so I guess I'll use that.

Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  Will be using BFH Cleansing, Roux Mendex and will DC with Jasmine.  

Will use BFH Spritz, Argan maybe Hydratherma and Dry under dryer.


----------



## mkd

hey ladies.  just laying in bed trying to feel better. 

Brownie, thank you soooo much for the goodies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> hey ladies.  just laying in bed trying to feel better.
> 
> *Brownie, thank you soooo much for the goodies!*



I shol' hope you feel better mk!

Don't you love getting goodies


----------



## chebaby

im here lurking and watching youtube videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to do my hair.  I wish I could do it tonight.

I just e-mailed BnB's & Jasmine to check on my products.

Will give KBB until Saturday

_*hmp.  i need to e-mail bfh too*_


----------



## chebaby

im surprised yall didnt get kbb yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im surprised yall didnt get kbb yet.



Nope.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>



Is them FLASH Sales over with yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may pull out my JBCO and use it for awhile w/the Shea Butter Pomade.


----------



## chebaby

i think shes going to have a flash sale every week. i dont know for how long. i know last year she had sales all the time so maybe shes going to do it every other month or so. i dont know. 
the only sale im interested in is the masks though because the other stuff either changed or cost too much.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i think shes going to have a flash sale every week. i dont know for how long. i know last year she had sales all the time so maybe shes going to do it every other month or so. i dont know.
> the only sale im interested in is the masks though because the other stuff either changed or cost too much.



I wouldn't mind getting all the discontinued scents in the Hair milk.  At one point I thought she did a buy 2 get one free sale.  Maybe she be like the Asian store and offer $5 shipping...since it takes her so long to ship!


----------



## Priss Pot

After rinsing out my dc, I did a twist-out using a KCKT/castor oil/argan oil/aloe mix.  My hair came out fluffier yet defined, not overly greasy or weighed down which is a huge plus.  When it was time to unravel the twists, I smoothed on Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioning Oil.  Slapped on a hair zing, and I'm loving the way my hair came out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to do my hair.  I wish I could do it tonight.
> 
> I just e-mailed BnB's & Jasmine to check on my products.
> 
> Will give KBB until Saturday
> 
> _*hmp.  i need to e-mail bfh too*_



That reminds me...I need to email BJ again about my grab bag issue.  Still haven't heard back...


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, so glad its the weekend, its been a long week and im worn all the way the hell out, lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, ladies. I just got up to a nice snow storm in the making. I'm going to run to the store to get a few things before it gets bad. 

I washed my hair yesterday, doing a 15 minute condition with Methi step 1 and then DC'd for 1 hour with BFH Shea Mango Tea mask. Perfect combination. My hair came out nice and shiny and bouncy, and my scalp feels good. I think I only have one more use of the Methi Step 1.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning.  I hope this snow doesn't get bad.  I keep having flashbacks of last winter.

I have to work tonight so hopefully everything will be over and roads clear.

Going to moisturize with Big Daddy Doo today.  He will do me right for tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies be careful going out, its snowing here too but very light, not really sticking.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah it's supposed to snow here too but it shouldn't be much. They like to make a big deal out of nothing around here. Well, after last year they are better at being realistic. I've been at work an hour and I haven't done jack. I think this means time may go by fast today.


----------



## La Colocha

I just got back from hobby lobby and got my jars to split that big dc up in. That is a dangerous place, they had clearance and sales and im like let me get up out of here before i have a cart full of stuff, but i made it out with only my 2 jars. Gotta watch trading one addiction for another.


----------



## Shay72

I drove past the office today knowing something was there. It possibly was my Oyin. I figure I might as well wait until Monday or Tuesday so maybe more stuff will be there.  Besides it's not like I'm hurting for products . I am nearly down to only staples for protein. I have Claudie's Reconstructor to try out otherwise everything else I know are keepers. That feels good.

For the mixologists I want to make a spray with some protein in it for juicing. You know we gotta have that balance. Ultimately I plan to buy Claudie's braid spray but I gotta wait with this No Buy and all . So I was thinking of distilled water, saa, honeyquat, and wheat protein? Maybe some aloe vera juice too? I would make very small batches and keep in the fridge. Thoughts? TIA.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I just got back from hobby lobby and got my jars to split that big dc up in. That is a dangerous place, they had clearance and sales and im like let me get up out of here before i have a cart full of stuff, but i made it out with only my 2 jars. Gotta watch trading one addiction for another.


 
I saw a Hobby Lobby in SC. I told my mom one of the girls on the board talks about that place.  She's used to me talking bout ya'll. So are the people at work.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> I just got back from hobby lobby and got my jars to split that big dc up in. That is a dangerous place, they had clearance and sales and im like let me get up out of here before i have a cart full of stuff, but i made it out with only my 2 jars. Gotta watch trading one addiction for another.



Girl that place will have you walking out of there with cart loads of stuff.  You have to be really focused and disciplined in that store.  Glad you got what you needed.

I'm like that in Ross (we don't have Hobby Lobby here, thank god).  I love the house stuff since I'm always trying to add to my bare walls or find stuff for others.  The prices make it hard to resist.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

That sounds like a good mix Shay.  Maybe a EO for scent?


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That sounds like a good mix Shay. Maybe a EO for scent?


 
I could do that. I have some fragrance oils too, I think.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> I drove past the office today knowing something was there. It possibly was my Oyin. I figure I might as well wait until Monday or Tuesday so maybe more stuff will be there. Besides it's not like I'm hurting for products . I am nearly down to only staples for protein. I have Claudie's Reconstructor to try out otherwise everything else I know are keepers. That feels good.
> 
> For the mixologists I want to make a spray with some protein in it for juicing. You know we gotta have that balance. Ultimately I plan to buy Claudie's braid spray but I gotta wait with this No Buy and all . So I was thinking of distilled water, saa, honeyquat, and wheat protein? Maybe some aloe vera juice too? I would make very small batches and keep in the fridge. Thoughts? TIA.


 
Good mix already, maybe like Vonnie said eo like tea tree or grapefruit as some preservatives.



La Colocha said:


> I just got back from hobby lobby and got my jars to split that big dc up in. That is a dangerous place, they had clearance and sales and im like let me get up out of here before i have a cart full of stuff, but i made it out with only my 2 jars. Gotta watch trading one addiction for another.


 Were they cute?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Girl that place will have you walking out of there with cart loads of stuff.  You have to be really focused and disciplined in that store.  Glad you got what you needed.
> 
> I'm like that in Ross (we don't have Hobby Lobby here, thank god).  I love the house stuff since I'm always trying to add to my bare walls or find stuff for others.  The prices make it hard to resist.



Girl they were practically giving stuff away, i wanted to redecorate my house.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Were they cute?



Who?


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Who?


 
Cute jars/bottles?


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Cute jars/bottles?


 
They are just the plain plastic peta jars.

I got kbn in today and a package from ms.b thanks lady. Kbn has big bottles, i didn't realize they were 12oz. Still no sign of kbb.

Going to wash today with elasta qp poo, condition and detangle with suave. Dc with bfh macadamia mask, braid my hair with hv gt butter and hair dew and use fluertzy hair oil on my scalp. Will start my hair later on.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey ladies, I'm so loving the way the henna has tinted my hair.  I took some pics.  This is after 3 treatments.  The first 2 pics are my wet hair loaded with Jessicurl Too Shea, after rinsing out the henna.  The last 2 pics are of the twist-out + hair zing that I did.


----------



## La Colocha

I am going to try and not keep too many things open at once. Its hard because you want to try the new stuff. Going to focus on the products that are open and get them used up before i open more.


----------



## La Colocha

Very pretty priss.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i co washed today with abba creme mask and then drenched my hair in kbb milk and then put my hair right back in two braids.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> i co washed today with abba creme mask and then drenched my hair in kbb milk and then put my hair right back in two braids.



Does KBB's new milk formula work the same as the old?  If I remember correctly, MKD said it did, but it just had a different consistency.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I just got back from hobby lobby and got my jars to split that big dc up in. That is a dangerous place, they had clearance and sales and im like let me get up out of here before i have a cart full of stuff, but i made it out with only my 2 jars. Gotta watch trading one addiction for another.


what is hobby lobby? seems like a place i might be interested in


----------



## chebaby

i just checked out hobby lobby website and i guess i will be going there this weekend to take a look see. i always wanted to learn how to paint.


----------



## Charz

I got my KBB hair masks!


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Does KBB's new milk formula work the same as the old?  If I remember correctly, MKD said it did, but it just had a different consistency.


the new milk is a lot thinner and more watery. when i first used it was in the summer. i did a twist out using the new milk on one side and the old milk on the other and my hair felt the exact same. but now that its cold the new one doesnt work so good for me.


----------



## Charz

I should have bought more lol at that price!


----------



## chebaby

a co worker called me celie yesterday. lmao now he know i dont look like no damn celie. maybe pippy long stocking but not celie lmao. 
tomorrow im going to co wash with creme mask again and then use kckt to do a wash and go. then im heading out to hobby lobby lmao. the website had me sold so i gotta get out there. its like a home depot for artist lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I should have bought more lol at that price!



You and me both because im sure regretting it now.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> You and me both because im sure regretting it now.



Girl next time I'm getting 10


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Girl next time I'm getting 10



Lmao ok, and put them right in the fridge. I was trying to be safe only getting two, but i know next time. And i bet we won't see a sale like that again for a long time. What the hell was i thinking.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.
Getting ready for work.  Glad the snow was short and sweet.

I'm kinda jelly that I didn't take part of the KBB sale esp cuz I love DCs and haven't tried hers.  I'll get over it.

I think I have a package I'll go get tomorrow after work.  Give me something to look forward to.


----------



## La Colocha

How is everyone's hair doing so far through this winter? I think my hair is doing better than it has the previous winters. I don't know if its just learning my hair and knowing what it needs or different products. I'm not as lazy as i used to be with my hair and keeping my moisture up. And it has been cold but not like it usually is in the winter.


----------



## Brownie518

My hair is doing good this winter, actually. I think its from knowing my hair better than I ever have. The products I'm using right now are just perfect for this weather we're having.


----------



## chebaby

my hair is doing great this winter. today i put my hair in the two braids only using kbb milk. i didnt seal it in at all and my hair is so soft. granted the ends are still wet, but still lol. if i wasnt so fond of my weekend wash and go i would leave these in until sunday but i know i wont lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> How is everyone's hair doing so far through this winter? I think my hair is doing better than it has the previous winters. I don't know if its just learning my hair and knowing what it needs or different products. I'm not as lazy as i used to be with my hair and keeping my moisture up. And it has been cold but not like it usually is in the winter.


 
I didn't have any issues last winter or this winter; strange enough summer's when I have issueserplexed.
I'm hoping this summer would be different now my hair's longer.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I didn't have any issues last winter or this winter; strange enough summer's when I have issueserplexed.
> I'm hoping this summer would be different now my hair's longer.



What are you experiencing in the summer? I know when its really hot i have to use water more often, even if its just rinsing in the shower. And i have to have a light hand with oils and butters or my hair will be dry.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> What are you experiencing in the summer? I know when its really hot *i have to use water more often, even if its just rinsing in the shower. And i have to have a light hand with oils and butters or my hair will be dry*.


 
That's exactly it. Last summer I thought using more humectants would help but that made it worse.
I can keep my hair moisturized better in the winter.


----------



## Charz

This no buy sucks. I was about to buy a suit and five shirts for only 130 but I closed out the browser . 

When I go to NYC in May for the makeup show I am hitting up the Michael Kors outlet and getting this:






or this


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Those are nice charz.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's exactly it. Last summer I thought using more humectants would help but that made it worse.
> I can keep my hair moisturized better in the winter.



Have you tried s-curl in the summer? I can just use that alone and my hair was right, use it at night, baggy then take it off when you leave during the day. I think this hair dew will be a hit this summer also, i can see using it alone.


----------



## La Colocha

They are beautiful charz, you have good taste. I don't even own a watch, they make my wrists itch.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think my hair is doing better this winter than last.  Definitely knowing my hair has helped and looking more at the ingredients of products so I know which ones are going to do the job.  I was still a newbie natural last winter and trying to just get my hair together to look presentable.  Now its thriving.  Just have to keep up doing what works best.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Have you tried s-curl in the summer? I can just use that alone and my hair was right, use it at night, baggy then take it off when you leave during the day. I think this hair dew will be a hit this summer also, i can see using it alone.


 
I've never used s-curl but I will try this out summer. Thanks


----------



## chebaby

last winter i co washed everyday. i doubt i will do that this year however i will still co wash 1-2 times a week. i think that was the key to my hair growth, my hair was always moisturized because of it so even when it grew in the back and was able to rub against my shirt, my hair was too moisturized to break.


----------



## chebaby

i think this weekend i will try kccc again, this time sitting under my hooded dryer. i hope i like the out come. if it gets crunchy ill just apply some more kckt over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Finally home. 

Slapped on some Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides.  Currently under my Mastex Heat Cap.

Will Cleanse with the BFH Plueberry (since it can also be used for a Cleanser).  Will also do a Mendex RX.

Will Steam w/Jasmine. Spray on some Desert Drench and a little Hydratherma L-I.

To Answer you question La, I think my hair is doing good this Winter although still recovering from Lye Relaxers.

Hopefully by Spring, I will totally be on the right track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, My Package came from the P. O. Today.  I called as soon as they opened.

My Jasmine also came.  

No KBB?  No BFH and No BnB's


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, My Package came from the P. O. Today.  I called as soon as they opened.
> 
> My Jasmine also came.
> 
> No KBB?  No BFH and No BnB's



Why didn't ur KBB come in? You ordered way before me, I ordered in the last 8 minutes of the sale.


----------



## chebaby

yea T, i think you ordered before me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Why didn't ur KBB come in? You ordered way before me, I ordered in the last 8 minutes of the sale.





chebaby said:


> yea T, i think you ordered before me too.



Not Sure Guys

It comes UPS right?

It didn't come.  Maybe Monday?  

Maybe I'll e-mail them via PayPal?

Did La Colocha's come?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not Sure Guys
> 
> It comes UPS right?
> 
> It didn't come.  Maybe Monday?
> 
> Maybe I'll e-mail them via PayPal?
> 
> Did La Colocha's come?


mine comes ups but elle made a point yesterday that they may sometimes ship both ups and usps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> mine comes ups but elle made a point yesterday that they may sometimes ship both ups and usps.



Every time I've ordered it has always been UPS.  Remember when I was Big on the Hair Milks?  They always came UPS.

I ordered 3 of the Masques.

Imma e-mail them now via PayPal


----------



## chebaby

yea cause you know theyll respond to paypal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Finished Steaming.  Letting Hair Cool.  Used up BeeMine DC'er.  

I really like it and would like to get it again, but don't know about the price nor the scent.

Will also use up Nexxus Ensure.  Not really sure if I have a back-up, if not, I'll use Porosity Control.

Will spritz and apply a little Argan and dry.


----------



## La Colocha

My kbb did not come yet t and i ordered in the last few minutes of the sale. By the time i got through paypal and got my comfirmation the sale was over.

I had a good run with the tangle teezer tonight. I used it in the shower so i had a better grip on it and it worked much better for me, i also started detangling underneath instead of on top first, then i rotated. It went through my hair very easy with little hair loss. Its a keeper. I used the bfh mango macadamia mask and i really like it. the consistancy is lotiony and it left my hair very soft. I was liberal with it and i barely put a dent in the bottle. Bfh is also a christian based company i found out through some research, i like that. I may have to cut another vendor loose because i would like to keep bfh in rotation, i don't want to be ordering from 50-11 people. And also when i replenish my staples i will not buy more than one of each unless its just a good deal like the kbb masks. I will make my final decision about vendors at the end of my no buy. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## La Colocha

Oh and used up a suave conditoner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer now Ladies.  I used my BFH Desert Drench, Hydratherma Protein Balancing L-I and a little Pure Argan Oil.

Will dry and tie up.  Didn't use the TT.  

Keep forgetting it.  Used the Jilbere instead.  Oh Well, maybe next Wash Day. 

Will use Natures Blessings for my G.A. this week.


----------



## Priss Pot

Are the KBB masks really that good?  I've never tried it.  I called myself trying the "deep conditioner" once before, and it was blah...not much of any slip.  One thing that kept me from getting the mask was the fact that it was $25 for an 8oz jar.  Now I'm curious, but I can't get over the milk change, so..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> Are the KBB masks really that good?  I've never tried it.  I called myself trying the "deep conditioner" once before, and it was blah...not much of any slip.  *One thing that kept me from getting the mask was the fact that it was $25 for an 8oz jar.*



$12.50 would have been a great time to try it and especially since she also offered free Shipping over $25.00...I think?


----------



## chebaby

the deep conditioner IMO is like using the hair milk as a conditioner. same thing. not bad, just not any different than the hair milk. i used the hair milk today in the shower and its the same thing. but the mask? that thang right there is amazing. for my hair its amazing. ive found mhc olive you to come close but nothing that can actually take its place.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm ready for my Shescentit stuff to hurry and get here so I can use it.  She hasn't shipped it yet .  I did get my Tancho Stick today.  It's the lavender scented one, but it smells like that old Pert Plus shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the deep conditioner IMO is like using the hair milk as a conditioner. same thing. not bad, just not any different than the hair milk. i used the hair milk today in the shower and its the same thing. *but the mask? that thang right there is amazing. for my hair its amazing. ive found mhc olive you to come close but nothing that can actually take its place.*



For You to Say that Che is Very Impressive!  You Don't WOW Easily


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I was going to wash my hair tonight but I am not up to it.  Maybe tomorrow.  

I am kicking myself for not ordering the KBB mask.  Oh well, I know for next time.


----------



## hannan

T, I haven't heard anything yet from KBB and I ordered in the first ten minutes. 

I got a shower filter today. I shampooed and cowashed with HV Acai conditioner. Not bad!

I'll probably henna tomorrow and dc with sitrinillah afterward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tried the Plueberry BFH which was Blueberry, Plum, Eggplant and something else....maybe Avacado part of the Holiday Collection.  

Must be a limited edition, because it's no longer on the site.  I got that and the Honeyspice Mint *during BF*

I liked it.  Used it as a Cleanser/Co-Washer.  Didn't really have much of a Smell.  Sounded like it would smell like Berries or something, but actually didn't smell like anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> For You to Say that Che is Very Impressive!  You Don't WOW Easily


awwww you know me so well a co worker(its always a co worker lol) said nothin impresses me. i was like dag you make me sound all hard and mean


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tried the Plueberry BFH which was Blueberry, Plum, Eggplant and something else....maybe Avacado part of the Holiday Collection.
> 
> Must be a limited edition, because it's no longer on the site.  I got that and the Honeyspice Mint *during BF*
> 
> I liked it.  Used it as a Cleanser/Co-Washer.  Didn't really have much of a Smell.  Sounded like it would smell like Berries or something, but actually didn't smell like anything.


most of the bfh stuff ive used has a very faint smell. i couldnt tell what they smelled like lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *T, I haven't heard anything yet from KBB and I ordered in the first ten minutes.*
> 
> I got a shower filter today. I shampooed and cowashed with HV Acai conditioner. Not bad!
> 
> I'll probably henna tomorrow and dc with sitrinillah afterward.



Thanks Girl.....I went ahead and e-mailed them via PayPal.  

Also BnB's.  BnB's said my stuff shipped 12/31 but that has not been updated by USPS.  It just said the P.O. has been notified. Which doesn't mean a Thang.

So, I've been emailing them back and forth.  I will request a refund if it doesn't come early next week.

Red:  Did you get your KBB yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *most of the bfh stuff ive used has a very faint smell. i couldnt tell what they smelled like lol.*



Shol' can't  ..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> T, I haven't heard anything yet from KBB and I ordered in the first ten minutes.
> 
> I got a shower filter today. *I shampooed and cowashed with HV Acai conditioner. Not bad!*
> 
> I'll probably henna tomorrow and dc with sitrinillah afterward.



I Agree.  I really like this Conditioner.  I like the fact that it's a Balancer.  i think it does what it says.  It smells a little 'different' -- not her regular fruity fragrances, but for me it delivers.  I Likey!



chebaby said:


> awwww you know me so well *a co worker(its always a co worker lol) said nothin impresses me.* i was like dag you make me sound all hard and mean



Well....Not hard & mean, but very particular.  Now Big-Daddy must be all that, cause you even sang to that Boy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Agree.  I really like this Conditioner.  I like the fact that it's a Balancer.  i think it does what it says.  It smells a little 'different' -- not her regular fruity fragrances, but for me it delivers.  I Likey!
> 
> 
> 
> Well....Not hard & mean, but very particular.  Now Big-Daddy must be all that, *cause you even sang to that Boy!*


well what can i say its just that good lol.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i just checked out hobby lobby website and i guess i will be going there this weekend to take a look see. i always wanted to learn how to paint.


There's a Hobby Lobby in the DMV? Who knew? 



La Colocha said:


> How is everyone's hair doing so far through this winter? I think my hair is doing better than it has the previous winters. I don't know if its just learning my hair and knowing what it needs or different products. I'm not as lazy as i used to be with my hair and keeping my moisture up. And it has been cold but not like it usually is in the winter.


This is my first winter as a natural and I'm doing pretty good. Still cowashing daily. Gotta get back on my juicing game and looking forward to steaming again. That will make the winter even better.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Finally home.
> Slapped on some Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides. Currently under my Mastex Heat Cap.


Just like I replaced my steamer I think I'm gonna replace this . I prefer them both over the hooded dryer which just sits here. It's a shame since I got it free.



La Colocha said:


> My kbb did not come yet t and i ordered in the last few minutes of the sale. By the time i got through paypal and got my comfirmation the sale was over.
> 
> I had a good run with the tangle teezer tonight. I used it in the shower so i had a better grip on it and it worked much better for me, i also started detangling underneath instead of on top first, then i rotated. It went through my hair very easy with little hair loss. Its a keeper. I used the bfh mango macadamia mask and i really like it. the consistancy is lotiony and it left my hair very soft. I was liberal with it and i barely put a dent in the bottle. Bfh is also a christian based company i found out through some research, i like that. I may have to cut another vendor loose because i would like to keep bfh in rotation, i don't want to be ordering from 50-11 people. And also when i replenish my staples i will not buy more than one of each unless its just a good deal like the kbb masks. I will make my final decision about vendors at the end of my no buy. Sorry for the long post.


 
...see ya'll trying to get me with this BFH . 

Regarding the tangle teezer I've noticed I don't have knots at the end of my strands like I normally do (despite my lovely 4 step detangling process). So it is a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Just like I replaced my steamer I think I'm gonna replace this . I prefer them both over the hooded dryer which just sits here. It's a shame since I got it free.*



Girl, I didn't know your Heat Cap went out too?????


----------



## chebaby

yep shay, the one im going to is in laurel but there is about 3 in VA and maybe 2 in MD.


----------



## La Colocha

It will be a week tomorrow i haven't purchased anything, its not going bad at all. I haven't craved anything. Going to call it an early night also in a few after i finish my drank.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I didn't know your Heat Cap went out too?????


 
I know, right???? I'm not in a rush but I will get one.


----------



## natura87

This is my 3rd winter as a natural becuase I BD'c in March of 09 and in my neck of the woods that is still considered winter. I will be 2 years natural on 3/2/11 and I am just over 2 and a half years post relaxer. I am just shy of APL (I have a long neck apparently).

I wore my puff slicked back to a job fair today, I found out about it at the last minute and didnt have time to do anything else.I hope I didnt get anyone sick. I have a mentor dinner thingymabob coming up and prosepective employers might be there as well so I wont do anything crazy to my hair until the middle of next week.

My m key is messed up.

My little brother has been dipping into my stash, Milk Protein and Olive Oil creme is disappearing on me. I think he is a 3c/4a whereas I am a 4a with bits of 3c.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my BFH stuff.  I just got a wash n set today, used the goldwell kerasilk, so the BFH will have to wait till next week.

My hair is doing well.  The breakage has slooowed down dramatically!  Last year I had handfuls of hair coming out.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> They are beautiful charz, you have good taste. I don't even own a watch, they make my wrists itch.


Are you allergic to nickel? I am



Charz said:


> This no buy sucks. I was about to buy a suit and five shirts for only 130 but I closed out the browser .
> 
> When I go to NYC in May for the makeup show I am hitting up the Michael Kors outlet and getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this


 
Cute watches, buying them use to be one of my pj but I finally realize I'm allergic to nickel and there is not many cute nickel free watches. 



La Colocha said:


> How is everyone's hair doing so far through this winter?
> I doing good with my hair, this is my first year of being natural no problems. I use my ceramide oil mixes faithfully and even with the sulfur treatment I'm doing well.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

More snow today...Ughhhh!

Hair feels really soft and moisturized, may skip today.  Big Daddy did me good.

Debating on trimming my ends...like a 1/4 inch or less.  I feel a ton of SSKs and its starting to bother me.

Heading to bed.  Have a good day Ladies.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm allergic to nickel also.  Nickel earrings turn my ear lobe raw and makes it itch and start to crust over if I keep them in too long, ewww.  Nickel necklaces are the worst.  They turn my neck red and into a rash that would start to ooze.  I have skin that will react to pretty much anything .  In the summertime my skin reacts to heat, mainly my arms and chest.  I break out in a rash that only hydrocortisone cream and Gold Bond Powder will help.  I go to bed looking like Ashy Larry cause of that powder, lol.


----------



## Charz

I'm allergic to nickle in my ears and eyebrow. Luckily not to other jewelry.


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> I'm allergic to nickel also. Nickel earrings turn my ear lobe raw and makes it itch and start to crust over if I keep them in too long, ewww. Nickel necklaces are the worst. They turn my neck red and into a rash that would start to ooze. I have skin that will react to pretty much anything . In the summertime my skin reacts to heat, mainly my arms and chest. I break out in a rash that only hydrocortisone cream and Gold Bond Powder will help. I go to bed looking like Ashy Larry cause of that powder, lol.


 
Priss, do you have eczema? I've had it all my life, I can wear nickel free ear rings if I want to be cheap. I used to buy expensive one but kept losing them but more jewelry is nickel free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Snowy Morning Ladies.  It's blistery Cold here today. 

Just rubbed on some Natures Blessings. Smells really nice.  Great ingredients too.  May be my replacement for Mixed Greens.

Not sure if I'll get a package today or not.  I'm hopeful.  Haven't heard from BnB's today.  Will e-mail them again later.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> Priss, do you have eczema? I've had it all my life, I can wear nickel free ear rings if I want to be cheap. I used to buy expensive one but kept losing them but more jewelry is nickel free.



I never thought of myself as having eczema, but from my understanding there are different classifications of eczema.  One of them includes a category of recurring rashes that happen when exposed to certain allergens.  I've never had my rashes looked at by a dermatologist, so I've never been diagnosed with anything.  I've had these recurring rashes to heat and anything with nickel since I was a lil tot.


----------



## chebaby

i m up. been up since 8am. i have no idea why. im thinking about doing my kccc now so it can air dry and i wont have to use much heat. but then again its cold and i dont wanna air dry anyway. hmmm what to do what to do???


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good morning ladies!
sitting under the steamer now....i fell asleep while pre-poo'ing with an oil mix last night so i woke up early this morning and detangled my hair with yes to carrots pampering condish, i used my shower comb and my tangle teezer...i loved the combo! I shampoo'd with yes to carrots shampoo, i think i like it so far, and Im currently steaming with a mix of sitrinillah, moist 24/7 and vatika frosting. This week I used up sitrinillah, moist 24/7 and a bottle of taliah wajiid pmb. I cant wait to order the salon size of the moist 24/7, i kept the bottle this time! Im nervous about not having a place to keep the 10 lb pail of sitrinillah but it would be fab to have! I hope hairveda has a sale soon!

Yesterday I returned some conditioners to Ross and exchanged them for 4 yes to tomatoes, and 1 travel set of yes to carrots. YTT is my staple and I didnt have to buy the YTC so Im doing great on the no-buy!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. The snow finally stopped. We got about 9 inches, I think. So glad I don't have to worry about going to work later.

So, I pulled out the stuff that I am working to use up, and I'll find some way to incorporate at least one of them in each wash day. I really need to get on this. I filled a big bag with stuff for my sister and niece, too. 

I moisturized with the custom leave in I got from BFH and put on a litte Safflower Oil. I'll probably wash my hair in the morning.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im nervous about not having a place to keep the 10 lb pail of sitrinillah but it would be fab to have!


 
It sits on the middle shelf of my fridge no problem. There is plenty of head room too.


----------



## Shay72

Update on Natural Jenesis. I've been using the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner, Hair Glosser, and Moo la Creme. This is a great combo for my hair. It feels so soft and gets my coils/curls really defined cuz ya'll know I don't do any shingling or anything like that. I literally do wash & go's. The scents are pretty good and they linger a bit. My hair is wet and I am still smelling the scents. The Moo la Creme is a little oily. Maybe she used too much but I still like it. Here's the issue though. I will talk to her about it. Something in these products make me itch. Not scratching your skin raw, red skin itching but annoying itching and it's not just my head it is all over. It's not all day either. It's just initially. So I looked at the ingredients and have compared them to all my products. I've narrowed it down to the grapefruit seed extract and possibly the optiphen. The only product that I have that has grapefruit seed extract in it is Juices & Berries and I have never had any problem with it. Maybe it is the amount she uses. I remember somebody on here metioned you will have to be careful with the citrus extracts and oils. I don't have any products with optiphen in it. My Koils by Nature products that I just got have grapefruit seed extract in them too but I haven't used any of it because now I'm all paranoid. But I decided I will try them because it is a different company and I'm still using the NJ stuff.


----------



## chebaby

ok so im under the dryer now with the kccc. i co washed and detangled with abba creme mask. i love that stuff. then put on a ton of kckt especially on my ends. then i made four sections and used a little kccc on each section. ive been under here on low for maybe 10 minutes and was still seeing drippies so now im sitting on medium. if its not dry in the next 5-10 minutes i will diffuse and then air dry the last 20% or so.


----------



## chebaby

ok kccc sucks for me just like it always has. there were white chunks on my hair in some places, hard in some places soft in others, a little sticky and my loose area in the front was soooooooooo stringy. 
i rinsed it out with cool water and added a little kckt to my ends and am now wrapped in my towel. 
i will not be using it again. ever lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone.  Not much going on.  Haven't checked the mail today, but did hear back from BnB's. 

Imma give it until Wednesday to see if it shipped/received.

Should go through Stashville and do a quick inventory.  Just kinda see what's-what.

I found more Bear Fruit Hair that I didn't know I had. 

Yeah......I needed this month (January) to get a grip.


----------



## Brownie518

I was just looking at that thread about wanting a hair buddy. it's like we have a thread full right here...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> I was just looking at that thread about wanting a hair buddy. it's like we have a thread full right here...


 
We sure do.

I hope everyone is doing great. I have snow to shovel urgh but I just received my BFH order so that made up for it.


----------



## La Colocha

Good afternoon ladies, don't think i will get anything today, i guess kbb still ships ups so maybe monday. I will give it another week then call. I used up a hairveda buttercream not a hair products but in doing a no-buy on body stuff too. That is a repurchase in the future.

@ltown, i don't know if i am allergic to nickle, but i can't wear a watch at all, it makes my wrists itch really bad. I can't wear certain earrings either like silver (it may be nickle) i can wear gold and those sensitive studs.

@shay, she may have added too much of one of those ingredients to her products but not enough to really break you out. Some people can tolerate more, just keep an eye on it.

I have stopped looking at the vendors sites that i usually check everyday, that will help me stay on track also.


----------



## CrueltyFree

Does anyone know if Boutique de Fleurzty will have a sale or any coupon codes? I really want to try that new conditioning treatment but I'd like to see if I could get it on SALE..lol


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Good afternoon ladies, don't think i will get anything today, i guess kbb still ships ups so maybe monday. I will give it another week then call. I used up a hairveda buttercream not a hair products but in *doing a no-buy on body stuff too.* That is a repurchase in the future.
> 
> *I have stopped looking at the vendors sites that i usually check everyda*y, that will help me stay on track also.




1st bolded: So am I. And thank goodness, I don't feel tempted.

2nd bolded: I have not...


----------



## La Colocha

CocoT said:


> Does anyone know if Boutique de Fleurzty will have a sale or any coupon codes? I really want to try that new conditioning treatment but I'd like to see if I could get it on SALE..lol



Hi coco, most of us are on a no-buy so the sales may not be posted as frequently, you can go to her site and subscribe to her news letter or check back every few days. Her hair oil is very nice, i really like it.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> 1st bolded: So am I. And thank goodness, I don't feel tempted.
> 
> *2nd bolded: I have not...*



I am doing that as a safe guard, im fine if something is posted but if i go look the spirit might get me, im going to make it through this no-buy.


----------



## Charz

wat the heyell?


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> wat the heyell?



...........


----------



## Brownie518

Has anyone used the BFH Shea Almond Coconut Conditioner, yet? I just got my final box (haul) from her today. I should just try it later when I do my hair, I guess. It sure smells good. 

I won't even think about listing all I just got in this box...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Has anyone used the BFH Shea Almond Coconut Conditioner, yet? I just got my final box (haul) from her today. I should just try it later when I do my hair, I guess. It sure smells good.
> 
> I won't even think about listing all I just got in this box...



Does the bfh bottles last a while for you? I like them, they remind me of giovinni bottles for some reason.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone.  Not much going on.  Haven't checked the mail today, but did hear back from BnB's.
> 
> Imma give it until Wednesday to see if it shipped/received.
> 
> Should go through Stashville and do a quick inventory.  Just kinda see what's-what.
> 
> *I found more Bear Fruit Hair that I didn't know I had. *
> 
> Yeah......I needed this month (January) to get a grip.


----------



## La Colocha

The weather here is cold but almost spring like, which is nice for a change. It snowed a bit yesterday but it looked like it was going to storm, it got really dark and windy. Not going to do anything today but relax and wash clothes, i am going to do my normal sunday routine so i won't have to worry about it tomorrow. Can't wait for that 3 day weekend either next week.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz are you still going to the soad concert? I can't wait to see pics, i hope i can get to travel this year, if not out of country at least out of state.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Does the bfh bottles last a while for you? I like them, they remind me of giovinni bottles for some reason.



The Ginger Macadamia and the Shea Mango mask didn't ast as long as the others will because I was killin em.  Plus, I'm heavy handed with deep conditioners. I think I got like 5 uses from each, maybe.  I'm gonna use the Shea Almond Coconut later (since I have 3 now.... they come with the Shea Mango set) Natura, don't say nothin'!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz are you still going to the soad concert? I can't wait to see pics, i hope i can get to travel this year, if not out of country at least out of state.



Oh yes I am! I might get my second knee done in early March, or after the concert in June, depending on how my recovery goes. But I am so planning my other surgery around my trip. I freakin love System of a Down.


----------



## Brownie518

Where's mkd? I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Charz

These are pics I took when I saw Serj during his solo gig


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Has anyone used the BFH Shea Almond Coconut Conditioner, yet?*



I have it.  But haven't tried it.


----------



## Shay72

Okay the hole is getting deeper for BFH. So the bottles are similiar to Giovanni's? I think I got carpal tunnel from those bottles. I always had to push in a certain part of the bottle and in the same way . I liked the liter bottles better. I've finished both of my liter bottles though and I am done with Giovanni period.


----------



## natura87

Just lurkin..I will use up a bottle of HE gel this weekend. It will not be a repurchase.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Okay the hole is getting deeper for BFH. So the bottles are similiar to Giovanni's? I think I got carpal tunnel from those bottles. I always had to push in a certain part of the bottle and in the same way . I liked the liter bottles better. I've finished both of my liter bottles though and I am done with Giovanni period.



The bottles are long and square.  

Miss T, thanks so much! This stuff smells good


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> These are pics I took when I saw Serj during his solo gig



 SERJJJJJJJJJ!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The bottles are long and square.
> 
> *Miss T, thanks so much! This stuff smells good*



Yep. Shay the Bottles are interesting (to say the least).

@Brownie: Are you talking about Natures Blessings?  It does smell good.


----------



## natura87

How do I resubscribe to LHCF, my yearly membership ends soon and I would like to do so but I dont know how?


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> These are pics I took when I saw Serj during his solo gig



Love him, i liked his hair better longer and curly, he is a nachal.


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> How do I resubscribe to LHCF, my yearly membership ends soon and I would lie to do so but I dont know how?


 
It depends on how you set it up. If it is automatic they will just charge what you used previously. I believe they e-mail when it gets close. You could also pm a mod with the question and maybe they can tell you how it works. I've always pm'd SuperGirl and she is always responsive.


----------



## La Colocha

I got a surprise today in the mail, thank you ms.t and you know i am going to pm you right? So look up.


----------



## mkd

La, i dont have a heavy hand with products.  It takes me forever to go through products.  I will probably go through BFH faster than others because of the consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I got a surprise today in the mail, thank you ms.t and you know i am going to pm you right? So look up.*



Chile.....Don't Be Sayin' Nothin' Either.  I know you don't like to keep alot of stuff around.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *La, i dont have a heavy hand with products.  It takes me forever to go through products.*  I will probably go through BFH faster than others because of the consistency.



Girl....I do.  I need to recalibrate the amount of stuff I use.  I just scoop it up

I bet I used 1/2 Bottle of that Plueberry (BFH) yesterday....


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, i dont have a heavy hand with products.  It takes me forever to go through products.  I will probably go through BFH faster than others because of the consistency.



I thought that too until i looked at the bottle after i used it and it settled, but your hair is longer than mine also.


----------



## Brownie518

Did I read somewhere that they don't automatically renew subs anymore? I thought Nikko posted something about it...Not sure. Natura, let me know what you find out, please?

T, that Nature's Blessings really smells good! SO was like 'who's that for?' *suckinmyteeth*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, that Nature's Blessings really smells good! SO was like 'who's that for?' **suckinmyteeth*



Girl...IT DOES....

He can use it too for Ya'll's _*cough cough*_ Massages.....

mk said her DH uses it.


----------



## La Colocha

Well i guess that i will start co-washing 1x a week.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Where's mkd? I hope she's feeling better.


I am here! Thanks for checking on me B.  I feel a lot better today.  I am going to wash my hair tonight and use the asian cleansing pudding (Fab) gave me a sample and DC with the Giovanni extreme you sent me.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have it.  But haven't tried it.


Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am here! Thanks for checking on me B.  I feel a lot better today. * I am going to wash my hair tonight and use the asian cleansing pudding *(Fab) gave me a sample and DC with the Giovanni extreme you sent me.  Thanks again!!!!



I'm really liking these Cleaners.  They are a good alternative for Shampoo & Conditioner.  

They really give you the best of both worlds.  Both Cleansing & Conditioning at the same time.  I really like them.

Let me know about the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.  I have the ASIAN Coconut Cowash.


----------



## mkd

T,  I bet my nature's blessing came today too.  I am going to swing by my mom's on the way out and check for it.  Thanks again!  

Brownie, my DH does use it.  I am about to take his jar back though


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...IT DOES....
> 
> He can use it too for Ya'll's _*cough cough*_ Massages.....
> 
> mk said her DH uses it.



...I actually gave him a scalp massage! He was like inocchio!!! 



La Colocha said:


> Well i guess that i will start co-washing 1x a week.







mkd said:


> I am here! Thanks for checking on me B.  I feel a lot better today.  I am going to wash my hair tonight and use the asian cleansing pudding (Fab) gave me a sample and DC with the Giovanni extreme you sent me.  Thanks again!!!!


 
Let me know how the Cleansing Pudding works. I used the Coconut Cowash Wednesday and I really liked it. It was just what I needed.  (i was real heavy handed with it, too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T,  I bet my nature's blessing came today too.  I am going to swing by my mom's on the way out and check for it.  Thanks again!
> 
> Brownie, my DH does use it.  I am about to take his jar back though



The Ingredients are Super!  I can't wait to use it on a regular.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really liking these Cleaners.  They are a good alternative for Shampoo & Conditioner.
> 
> They really give you the best of both worlds.  Both Cleansing & Conditioning at the same time.  I really like them.
> 
> Let me know about the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.  I have the ASIAN Coconut Cowash.


I used it asian on my daughter this morning and it was really good.  I will keep you posted on my hair with it.  I am going to try the BFH cleansing conditioner on her next week too.


----------



## Charz

It's only day 8 of this no-buy and I wanna buy everything in sight. I just paid 1,500 on my American Express and I wept lol.


----------



## Shay72

Somehow I missed that I was officially 6 months post as of Monday, 1/3 . It's been very easy so far. I hate detangling but when I was transitioning I figured out it was gonna be tough and learned to just deal with it. It makes me think really hard about how long I really want my hair to be. Maybe APL unstretched. That will take forever with the amount of shrinkage that I have .


----------



## mkd

Brownie, I have a sample of the co wash conditioner too.  Have you used the BFH cleansing conditioners?  if so, how do they compare?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...I actually gave him a scalp massage! He was like inocchio!!!



Falls Over Cracking Up!  Sounds Good ........



mkd said:


> I used it asian on my daughter this morning and it was really good.  I will keep you posted on my hair with it.  I am going to try the BFH cleansing conditioner on her next week too.



Po' Baby!  You just be experimentin' on her Po' Lil' Head 



Charz said:


> *It's only day 8 of this no-buy*



I was just thinking this....It's been a week since I've bought any Hair Products.  I just hope I can do the next 23 days.

I have to come up with $2,000 for Property Taxes 1/20 for 6 months.....so that's keeping me focused on my :dollar:

.................


----------



## Brownie518

mkd, I didn't try them yet. I just got the Marshmallow cleansing today. I'll probably use it on Wednesday. I'll let you know, for sure.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> It's only day 8 of this no-buy and I wanna buy everything in sight. I just paid 1,500 on my American Express and I wept lol.



Sheeet im crying now and i didn't even have to pay it. Stick to it charz you can do it, you know those spring time sales are coming and the makeup show. Be strong.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Sheeet im crying now and i didn't even have to pay it. Stick to it charz you can do it, you know those spring time sales are coming and the makeup show. Be strong.



And I just wrote my rent check for 1,000 and I ain't even living there, I'm with my parents recovering!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just thinking this....It's been a week since I've bought any Hair Products.  I just hope I can do the next 23 days.
> 
> I have to come up with $2,000 for Property Taxes 1/20 for 6 months.....so that's keeping me focused on my :dollar:
> 
> .................



Dang you really doing the month! That's awesome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Dang you really doing the month! That's awesome!



Yeah, Girl, I gotta keep that Moonnee Skrait.  I know what you mean about Writing them Huge Checks. 

Shoot!  $1,500 $1,000 Ain't nothin' to sneeze at

It makes you wanna:  I can't even think about no products right now.  

I gotta make sure every dime is accounted for until I get these taxes paid.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Girl, I gotta keep that Moonnee Skrait.  I know what you mean about Writing them Huge Checks.
> 
> Shoot!  $1,500 $1,000 Ain't nothin' to sneeze at
> 
> It makes you wanna:  I can't even think about no products right now.
> 
> I gotta make sure every dime is accounted for until I get these taxes paid.


that is exactly how I felt when my car needed 3k worth of work.  Devastated, but I sure haven't thought about a hair product in a minute.  It was a reality check for me.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Girl, I gotta keep that Moonnee Skrait.  I know what you mean about Writing them Huge Checks.
> 
> Shoot!  $1,500 $1,000 Ain't nothin' to sneeze at
> 
> It makes you wanna:  I can't even think about no products right now.
> 
> I gotta make sure every dime is accounted for until I get these taxes paid.



Lady I could be swimming in hair products, makeup and ceramic watches (5) for this amount. I have 7 online card full of ish.


----------



## Charz

I could buy 150 jars of QB AOHC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *that is exactly how I felt when my car needed 3k worth of work.*  Devastated, but I sure haven't thought about a hair product in a minute.  *It was a reality check for me.*



Girl, I don't know WHY it's not included in my _Mortgage_.  But every 6 months I go into Skrait PANIC-MODE.  

And Every 6 months I say, by the next 6 months Imma have it in the bank just sitting there.  And that Never Happens.....


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> And I just wrote my rent check for 1,000 and I ain't even living there, I'm with my parents recovering!



Oh sweet baby jeezus in the manger *clutches heart*,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Oh sweet baby jeezus in the manger *clutches heart*,



IK.  That Sux.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I don't know WHY it's not included in my _Mortgage_.  But every 6 months I go into Skrait PANIC-MODE.
> 
> And Every 6 months I say, by the next 6 months Imma have it in the bank just sitting there.  And that Never Happens.....


our taxes are included in our mortgage payment.  I would be looking crazy if they werent in escrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> I could buy 150 jars of QB AOHC!



  




 I feel you, though. It hurts lettin off that kind of cash.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I could buy 150 jars of QB AOHC!



Qhemet would love you for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll Probably Hendigo next Washday.  I need to.  I took off Thurs, Fri & Tues.  Monday is MLK day.  

So, I may get up Thursday a.m. and Henna.  I'll mix it up Wednesday night.  

OR........ I could **YUK-SCREAM-DIES** Sleep in it Wednesday Night.   I hate sleeping in Product

Maybe I'll do a Hendigo and Sleep in it Wednesday Night. 

I'll hafta' think about that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *our taxes are included in our mortgage payment.  I would be looking crazy if they werent in escrow.*



Yeah....Like I'm Sitting Here Looking Right Now

Like a Straight Up Psycho!


----------



## Brownie518

Why am I sitting here drinking this champagne cocktail?


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> I feel you, though. It hurts lettin off that kind of cash.





natura87 said:


> Qhemet would love you for that.



I would seriously swim in it...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Why am I sitting here drinking this champagne cocktail?



Because its happy hour, if i didn't have to go somewhere i would have my drank too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Why am I sitting here drinking this champagne cocktail?*



Are you working tonight?

I'm drinking Diet Coke.  I should make me a pot of Coffee

I think I will.  I have a Christmas Blend they Called Sleigh Ride left.  It's a Cinnamon/Hazelnut Flavor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Because its happy hour,* if i didn't have to go somewhere i would have my drank too.



It is happy hour Ain't it!  Lemme go put on some Java!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you working tonight?
> 
> I'm drinking Diet Coke.  I should make me a pot of Coffee
> 
> I think I will.  I have a Christmas Blend they Called Sleigh Ride left.  It's a Cinnamon/Hazelnut Flavor.


Lmao at the smilie, drinking my drank i be like:werd:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao at the smilie, drinking my drank i be like:werd:.



Werd Up!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you working tonight?
> 
> I'm drinking Diet Coke.  I should make me a pot of Coffee
> 
> I think I will.  I have a Christmas Blend they Called Sleigh Ride left.  It's a Cinnamon/Hazelnut Flavor.



Nah, no work tonight. So glad too. I mixed Asti, Vodka, Peach Schnapps, and cranberry.  Got it from the Mixologist Ipod app. Delicious!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, no work tonight. So glad too. I mixed Asti, Vodka, Peach Schnapps, and cranberry.  Got it from the Mixologist Ipod app. Delicious!!



Gone Girl!

You gone be ready for a nice massage.


----------



## Charz

How much do you guys spend on eating out? Like for lunch, dinner, drinks etc?


----------



## Charz

I love how my ticker makes it look like I've already gone 2 months without buying anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *How much do you guys spend on eating out? Like for lunch, dinner, drinks etc?*



A Financial Planner just asked me that same question this week.  I really don't know.  

But need to start thinking about 'such things'.

I felt kinda embarrassed when he asked me that, because I've really never budgeted it like that.  

And he said you should really look at that.

I think I 'waste' more $ on other things besides that.  Like Hair Products


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> A Financial Planner just asked me that same question this week.  I really don't know.
> 
> But need to start thinking about 'such things'.
> 
> I felt kinda embarrassed when he asked me that, because I've really never budgeted it like that.
> 
> And he said you should really look at that.
> 
> I think I 'waste' more $ on other things besides that.  Like Hair Products



I think it's the little things that get me. Since September I bring my lunch to work,  I mean lunch in DC is expensive so 12 bucks a pop 5 times a week is 60 bucks a week! I could buy 3 AOHC a week for that money!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, when I started bringing lunch to work every day, it made such a big difference for me. It just wasn't something I ever thought about, you know.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> How much do you guys spend on eating out? Like for lunch, dinner, drinks etc?


 
I take my lunch most days, but can spend $8-10 work in DC too. I'm not huge on eating out but average in MD is $20-30, drinks $8-10. DC well $$$


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I only do lunch when it's a business lunch.  Most of the time I skip lunch.  I'll bring Yogurt, Oatmeal or Fruit for B-Fast.

But I skip lunch most of the time unless I'm meeting a colleague for lunch someplace to discuss business.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Just shoveled my car out.  Need to start getting ready for work.

We have to meet with our 401K ppl with week.  The booklet was talking about all these ways you can save money toward retirement.  

Part of it was saying how you should have 6mos of expenses in the bank (uh yeah right my rent is high and cable ain't cheap).  It was giving all these ways to save money-not eating out, buying coffee ( I love stopping at WaWa before work), renting movies vs going out, scaling down your hobbies (hair products anyone), etc.

I think I'll save an average of $200/month (probably more) giving up all my expenditures with this no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Packages today.  I'm kinda bummed.  Oh Well.

My Hair feels really nice tho'.  I love that BeeMine.  Too Bad it Stanks.  Too Soapy Smelling.  

And I like the Natures Blessing too.  Will use that for a minute w/a tiny bit of MT.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

You all I just can't get enough of QB's new conditioner. It's the best leave in I've ever used. I'm glad she took everyone's advice and placed it in a bottle with a pump.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> How much do you guys spend on eating out? Like for lunch, dinner, drinks etc?



I can't say for going out with people for business, but for at home for the 3 of us i limit it to $30 a month and i use coupons. Like tonight i got a coupon from work for 50% this bbq place and i used that. For drinks we buy and mix at home its getting too crazy to go out anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You all I just can't get enough of QB's new conditioner. It's the best leave in I've ever used. I'm glad she took everyone's advice and placed it in a bottle with a pump.*



That's interesting Curlyhershey.  Isn't it suppose to be a Deep Conditioner?  

Weren't alot of people complaining that it was too watery for a DC'er?

So, I guess it makes a great L-I Huh?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's interesting Curlyhershey. Isn't it suppose to be a Deep Conditioner?
> 
> Weren't alot of people complaining that it was too watery for a DC'er?
> 
> So, I guess it makes a great L-I Huh?


 
She says you can use it as a DC, LI and styler but  when I got it I didn't bother trying it as a DC however as a LI or styler it's the bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She says you can use it as a DC, LI and styler but  when I got it I didn't bother trying it as a DC however as a LI or styler it's the bomb.*



Thanks!  I just read up on it. 

The Moringa Tee Conditioning Ghee.  It sounds really good and it's only $14.00.  That's Reasonable.

Thanks for the review.  I love the Coco Tree Detangling Ghee, so I know it's good if it's a lighter/thinner version of that.


----------



## La Colocha

Has hairveda changed their gt butter? Say like from a year ago? It does not feel as moisturizing on my hair as it did before. After i use this up it won't be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Has hairveda changed their gt butter? Say like from a year ago? It does not feel as moisturizing on my hair as it did before. After i use this up it won't be a repurchase.*



Not Sure.  This was my first time buying it.  Good question.  

I thought it was very good, but I hadn't ever tried it before.  

I just didn't care for the smell, but I loved the product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Interested to see what Ori does on the 11th.

Glad I'm on this No-Buy


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not Sure.  This was my first time buying it.  Good question.
> 
> I thought it was very good, but I hadn't ever tried it before.
> 
> I just didn't care for the smell, but I loved the product.



Yeah its not the same to me, it doesn't hold the moisture in my hair very well, i need to keep products in my rotation that last longer than a day.


----------



## La Colocha

So far the butters that keep my hair feeling the best are avocado and fluerty'z. I have a list of all my products and i am crossing them off as i use them to see if they will be repurchases, this will also help me determine who i will keep ordering from in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> So far the butters that keep my hair feeling the best are avocado and fluerty'z. *I have a list of all my products and i am crossing them off as i use them to see if they will be repurchases, this will also help me determine who i will keep ordering from in the future.*



Good Strategy.  What are you going to do with the Jars/Bottles you bought.  How do you plan to use them?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Strategy.  What are you going to do with the Jars/Bottles you bought.  How do you plan to use them?



I only purchased 2 16oz jars to split my dc base up in because it came in a 32oz bottle that doesn't fit in my cabinet. I didn't get one for the dew.


----------



## Shay72

LC--It's funny you mention that bc I've been wondering about the green tea butter myself. Sad thing is I don't when I purchased mine. I've been using it exclusively for the past few weeks and it's not as moisturizing as I would like. I should finish the jar in the next week or so. I have another one but I think I will give it a break and use my Shescent butter instead.

That Natural Jenesis combo has got my hair feeling like butta ! The coils are popping too .


----------



## bronzebomb

Warning ....pj ramble!  I want to try Hair One and Shea Moisture (not the Target one).  I really want 6 inches this year, that will be my ideal length.  I wonder where I can find a bottle of that Surge 14 

I know I am delirious, this the wrong thread!!!!


----------



## Shay72

This sounds like fun and this wouldn't go against the No Buy that is if you can get out of there without buying anything:
The Hair & Body Boutique - Events at the hair and body boutique


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> This sounds like fun and this wouldn't go against the No Buy that is if you can get out of there without buying anything:
> The Hair & Body Boutique - Events at the hair and body boutique


 
I thought about mentioning this but we all have schedule conflicts. I might go if there is not a game I must watch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Warning ....pj ramble!  I want to try Hair One and Shea Moisture (not the Target one).  I really want 6 inches this year, that will be my ideal length.  *I wonder where I can find a bottle of that Surge 14 *
> 
> I know I am delirious, this the wrong thread!!!!



I found mine on e-bay

6 inches this year does sound good.


----------



## EllePixie

I want at least 8 inches this year...I wonder if the Surge is still on Ebay... **off to lurk**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *I want at least 8 inches this year...I wonder if the Surge is still on Ebay... **off to lurk***



I purchased it at least a year or 1 1/2 years ago.  But it was out there.

I had the Oil, the Tu-Shea (Shea Butter in a jar) and something else.......

*off to look too*


----------



## Charz

I wanna be at 18 inches this year!!!! please please please


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I wanna be at 18 inches this year!!!! please please please*



You'll get there.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I purchased it at least a year or 1 1/2 years ago. But it was out there.
> 
> I had the Oil, the Tu-Shea (Shea Butter in a jar) and something else.......
> 
> *off to look too*


 


EllePixie said:


> I want at least 8 inches this year...I wonder if the Surge is still on Ebay... **off to lurk**


 
I looked last year and couldn't find it is why I started mixing my own sulfur.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After I finish up this Jasmine, I think I'll pull into rotation

Sitrinillah
MHC
Komaza _*either the Olive one or the Intense Moisture*_

These are the 3 I will rotate.  My limit is having 3 DC'ers open at the same time.  The MHC is only 8 ounces.  The Other 2 are 16 ounces.

I have about 6 Jars of Sitrinillah.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I looked last year and couldn't find it is why I started mixing my own sulfur.*



I Still have the Oil.  I had one in a Jar, I can't think of the name of it?  

It was creamy & blue.  It gave me headaches tho'. 

So, I had to rotate it.


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> Warning ....pj ramble!  I want to try Hair One and Shea Moisture (not the Target one).  I really want 6 inches this year, that will be my ideal length.  I wonder where I can find a bottle of that Surge 14
> 
> I know I am delirious, this the wrong thread!!!!



Go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> Warning ....pj ramble!  I want to try Hair One and Shea Moisture (not the Target one).  I really want 6 inches this year, that will be my ideal length.  I wonder where I can find a bottle of that Surge 14
> 
> I know I am delirious, this the wrong thread!!!!




u can use up a pass but it needs to be on sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--It's funny you mention that bc I've been wondering about the green tea butter myself. Sad thing is I don't when I purchased mine. I've been using it exclusively for the past few weeks and it's not as moisturizing as I would like. I should finish the jar in the next week or so. I have another one but I think I will give it a break and use my Shescent butter instead.
> 
> That Natural Jenesis combo has got my hair feeling like butta ! The coils are popping too .



Its not the same shay, i remember that butter was really nice, something is missing from it. Didn't she redo it because people were complaining about the consistancy? Should have left it alone.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Still have the Oil. I had one in a Jar, I can't think of the name of it?
> 
> It was creamy & blue. It gave me headaches tho'.
> 
> So, I had to rotate it.


 
It probably had more than sulfur, I can't find the ingredient list but from what I could find it had biotin, kertain. What about monistat that don't? It did for me but if I put in more oils it didn't.


----------



## Charz

I hope that these twists last me a month. I've been wearing my loc soc over them and moisturizing them with KBB hair milk. I ain't going anywhere lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its not the same shay, *i remember that butter was really nice, something is missing from it. Didn't she redo it because people were complaining about the consistancy? Should have left it alone.*



WOW!  The Original musta' been the Bomb.com because I liked it.  (Just not the scent).

That's what prompted me to buy that Jar from Wholesale Supplies (which I love too).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> It probably had more than sulfur, I can't find the ingredient list but from what I could find it had biotin, kertain. *What about monistat that don't? It did for me but if I put in more oils it didn't.*



No.  I only have the 2% and it's a Generic Brand.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I hope that these twists last me a month. I've been wearing my loc soc over them and moisturizing them with KBB hair milk. I ain't going anywhere lol.



What material is your loc socks? i don't remember if you said in your video.


----------



## Shay72

I believe Mozeke opens back up tomorrow with the addition of new products. She must be working on it because her site is disabled right now. 

I'm not having any urges because I keep looking at my stash and .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I believe Mozeke opens back tomorrow with the addition of  new products. She must be working on it because her site is disabled right now.
> 
> I'm not having any urges because I keep looking at my stash and .



I hope she perfected her old stuff, changing colors, molding and ish trying to crawl out of the jars and eat you.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I hope she perfected her old stuff, changing colors, molding and ish trying to crawl out of the jars and eat you.


 
What???  I guess I missed that while I was gone. I have several of her products that I have had for a minute and I haven't put them in the fridge and I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm not having any urges because I keep looking at my stash and* .



Yeah....You & Me Both  .....  



La Colocha said:


> *I hope she perfected her old stuff, changing colors, molding and ish trying to crawl out of the jars and eat you*.



Imma Leave That Alone.

Anyway, I Ex'd her BF.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> What???  I guess I missed that while I was gone. I have several of her products that I have had for a minute and I haven't put them in the fridge and I haven't had any problems with them.



She may have gotten overwhelmed and started rushing but that turned me off. People stuff was molding and changing colors within a few weeks. Not even close to the expiration date.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> What material is your loc socks? i don't remember if you said in your video.



of a Lycra (Knit) Fabric


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> She may have gotten overwhelmed and started rushing but that turned me off. *People stuff was molding and changing colors within a few weeks. Not even close to the expiration date.*



Yeah. @bolded.  And she clowned me.........

Which reminds me:  I have a jar of Avacado Cream in the Fridge.  I need to get to that.  

It's 16 ounces, so it's gone take me a minute to use up.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> of a Lycra (Knit) Fabric



Its not drying to your hair? They look similiar to the loc tube that i have but way cheaper. Im going to put them on my list for after the no-buy.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Its not drying to your hair? They look similiar to the loc tube that i have but way cheaper. Im going to put them on my list for after the no-buy.



when is your no-buy over? i'm sure they will have them at the hair show that me and ltown is going to in may for cheaper, I can pick you up one if you want.

And it's not drying at all, it's very smooth and silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its not drying to your hair? They look similiar to the loc tube that i have but way cheaper. *Im going to put them on my list for after the no-buy.*



Brownie & I have been creating lists too.  I will analyze and evaluate my list tho' to make sure the things on my list is actually things I really need.  If not, I won't buy it.  

Like Shay said:  That Stash Look is a Reality Check and an Eye Opener.  I need to really focus on that for a minute. 

Actually, realistically maybe until Springerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> when is your no-buy over? *i'm sure they will have them at the hair show that me and ltown is going to in may for cheaper, I can pick you up one if you want.*
> 
> And it's not drying at all, it's very smooth and silky.



Very Nice of You Charz.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> when is your no-buy over? i'm sure they will have them at the hair show that me and ltown is going to in may for cheaper, I can pick you up one if you want.
> 
> And it's not drying at all, it's very smooth and silky.



Thanks charz, i will let you know before you go, my no-buy is over april 1st but i may go longer, it really depends on how my stash is looking. If i only use up a few things by then i will keep going, that will save me on shipping when i reup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks charz, i will let you know before you go, my no-buy is over april 1st but i may go longer, *it really depends on how my stash is looking. If i only use up a few things by then i will keep going,* that will save me on shipping when i reup.



This.Right.Here.Is.What.I.Might.Do.Too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Imma _try_ to keep going too.  I can't promise 'total deliverance' but Imma work on really scaling it way back.  One day at a time.

Che sent me some Hydratherma which woulda' been something I woulda' re-upped on.  

And whoever wins the BFH Grand Sweepstakes Next (if I know them).  I prolly woulda' got one or 2 things to help them Celebrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It Shol' is quiet tonight?  Where's errrbody?  

Where is Che (at Hobby Lobby)  

I wish I woulda' waited until tonight to do my hair.

It Shol' is quiet..........

Glad I ain't thinking about buying nothing.  

Hmp.  This the kinda night that make you want to pick up a little something ......


----------



## mkd

Well, I washed and I am DC with SSI okra now.  I dont feel like rollersetting.  I feel better but not 100% and I just want to rest.  So, I am going to rinse this out and put my hair in a braid or two and just bun for a few days.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Shol' is quiet tonight?  Where's errrbody?
> 
> Where is Che (at Hobby Lobby)
> 
> I wish I woulda' waited until tonight to do my hair.
> 
> It Shol' is quiet..........
> 
> Glad I ain't thinking about buying nothing.
> 
> Hmp.  This the kinda night that make you want to pick up a little something ......



Girl we makin dranks, talkin bout its quiet, ive only been gone 2 minutes, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Well, I washed and I am DC with *SSI okra* now.  I dont feel like rollersetting.  I feel better but not 100% and I just want to rest.  So, I am going to rinse this out and put my hair in a braid or two and just bun for a few days.



This is out and ready to try.  I can't wait!  I will try it out maybe next month.  

Imma finish this month out with Roux Mendex weekly with heat under dryer.

Glad you're resting mk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl we makin dranks, talkin bout its quiet, ive only been gone 2 minutes, lmao*.



Ya'll Stay Making Them Dranks. 

What Ya'll Mixin' up tonight?

I asked about that Pretzel Bread in the Deli at my Grocer.  They didn't have it.  

Lady talmbout "she's heard of it, but we don't carry it"

I want some


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Stay Making Them Dranks.
> 
> What Ya'll Mixin' up tonight?
> 
> I asked about that Pretzel Bread in the Deli at my Grocer.  They didn't have it.
> 
> Lady talmbout "she's heard of it, but we don't carry it"
> 
> I want some



Got some strawberry daqurey (sp?) Yes, you know its almost time for bed when the dranks come out. It helps me sleep better instead of taking those pills. All i need is one cup and im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....Remember they sent me the wrong thing when I ordered that Mega-Tek?  

Well they sent me out the MT and then they e-mailed me and said something had happened with their Supplier and they didn't have any in......

Well....I had received mine after the mix-up.  So, I e-mailed them and told them I received my item and I had returned the incorrect one they sent me.  

Then I called and left them as message That I got my Product because they e-mailed me apologizing for not having MT in Stock.

Why did they refund my money yesterday.  SMH.


----------



## mkd

I wouldn't mind a drank La but I need to get myself right.  I called into work on friday which I never do.  I always feel guilty not going to work.  When I retire,  I will probably have a million sick days. 

Oh and I love the hair dew on my daughter's hair.  This will be the second time I try it on myself tonight.  I should get a better feel for it because I used a shampoo bar instead of a co wash so my hair should be a lot more clean.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

This has been an off Saturday for me. After I steamed and rinsed out the DC I spritzed my hair with TW PMB and used MHC Type 4 to baggy. I took a long nap and slept with my baggy. When I woke up I let it dry a little and now I am twisting my hair with Qhemet BRBC. I will probably wear a wig to church tomoro and twist my hair with KCCC tomoro evening to wear a twist-out for work next week.

I cant wait for the MLK holiday! I will take advantage of the 3-day weekend and try a twist-out set with satin rollers. Im ready for new hairstyles! I graduated from the puff in November and now its time for me to graduate from the twist-outs every single day lol. Last week I wore a hair zing twice, one day half up and half down, and another day with a part on the side. I also wore a low ponytail with a goody band and my hair was parted down the middle.

After church tomoro I may stop by Sephora to get those elastic bands...I hope it doesnt go against the no-buy! Off to youtube to look at hairstyle tutorials! I will let you guys know what I end up trying!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Got some strawberry daqurey (sp?) *Yes, you know its almost time for bed when the dranks come out. It helps me sleep better instead of taking those pills. All i need is one cup and im good*.



Chile....Ya'll Have Happy Hour All Day Long.:alcoholic  

You & Brownie

As lonngood would say!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Remember they sent me the wrong thing when I ordered that Mega-Tek?
> 
> Well they sent me out the MT and then they e-mailed me and said something had happened with their Supplier and they didn't have any in......
> 
> Well....I had received mine after the mix-up. So, I e-mailed them and told them I received my item and I had returned the incorrect one they sent me.
> 
> Then I called and left them as message That I got my Product because they e-mailed me apologizing for not having MT in Stock.
> 
> *Why did they refund my money yesterday*. SMH.


 
At least u were honest! Nothin wrong with that! They inconvenienced u by sending u out the wrong thing! Did u have to pay to ship it back or did they have a return label?


----------



## mkd

T, ITA with beauty.  you did the right thing.  That is all you can do.  Their loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> At least u were honest! Nothin wrong with that! They inconvenienced u by sending u out the wrong thing! *Did u have to pay to ship it back or did they have a return label?*



They sent a return Label.

I even left them a Positive Review on Amazon after the product arrived and commented on their Great Customer Service and how quickly their resolved the problem.

And they still sent me that $ Back.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> They sent a return Label.
> 
> I even left them a Positive Review on Amazon after the product arrived and commented on their Great Customer Service and how quickly their resolved the problem.
> 
> And they still sent me that $ Back.



Maybe they sent it back because what you had to go through?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm here lurking at work.

Mkd- glad you are feeling better.  Waiting for your review of the Doo.

La- Drinks sound real good about now.

T- Girl you did everything right they just want to make it right with you.  Accept that money gladly.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Its not the same shay, i remember that butter was really nice, something is missing from it. Didn't she redo it because people were complaining about the consistancy? Should have left it alone.


 
She didn't change it though. Someone asked her on her forum and she said she decided not to change anything after all. So I don't know.


----------



## bronzebomb

@charz I have to find the Surge first. I googled it but couldn't find it.   Bit I am going to look for it and use a pass.

I have slow growing hair so I may mix up every growth aide I know!  Monistat, bee mine, mega Tek, wild growth oil...   

I am tickled cuz i had that bee mine serum in my hair, and my coworker asked me was it a perfume!  He squenched his nose up and said whoa is it medicated!


----------



## natura87

I havent bought any hair products.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I am looking for plastic crates for my stash.  I realized I can't see all of my products so it contributes to me buying more.


----------



## chebaby

i went to hobby lobby today and was so over whelmed lol. they have everything. i ended up getting some yarn and crochet needles. its been a while since i crocheted anything, i used to love it years ago.

i slathered my hair in vatika frosting about an hour ago and tomorrow i will shampoo with aphogee, condition and detangle with kbb mask and then put my hair in two braids using kbb milk and aloe gel.

somebody asked about the she almond coconut conditioner from bfh? that was the first one i used i think and so far it was the best one. very moisturizing and i didnt use a leave in after.


----------



## Priss Pot

As far as the Hair Product No-Buy I'm assuming that's only products, like of the liquid/cream/butter/etc variety, not actual hair tools and accessories, right?  I still want to get a Pibbs and possibly some larger rollers.  As long as none of my combs or anything break, I don't need anymore of those or bobbypins, ponytail holders, etc.  I want a loc-soc too


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, it's cold T, send me some of that cinnamon/hazelnut coffee Today is hair day I'll be doing my poo, dc with alter ego garlic never used that before, then will do acv rinse, and roller set.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i went to hobby lobby today and was so over whelmed lol. they have everything. i ended up getting some yarn and crochet needles. its been a while since i *crocheted anything*, i used to love it years ago.
> 
> Oh snap you crochet too, so do I, and Robot, we need to get together, hang out at Charz(she has the Pibbs) do hair and have drinks of something.  I'm crafter I have all these craft ideas in my head would probably go broke going to hobby lobby.
> 
> I'm try Brownie mixer is that asti champagne?


----------



## bronzebomb

Ouch Surge gives you headaches!  Well that bandwagon is short lived...so long to mn too!  I am not getting sick for long hair.


----------



## rosalindb

You guys are doing well on your no-buys challenges - keep up the good work 

Have you thought anyone more about the pre-paid cards?

Has anyone used the Komaza hair oil? I like it but this weather is leaving my scalp a little drier than I would like so I'm going to start applying it more frequently to see how that works. If that does not work - I will add some JBCO to it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> Oh snap you crochet too, so do I, and Robot, we need to get together, hang out at Charz(she has the Pibbs) do hair and have drinks of something.  I'm crafter I have all these craft ideas in my head would probably go broke going to hobby lobby.
> 
> I'm try Brownie mixer is that asti champagne?



I'm a crocheter but haven't done it in years.  It was my fave thing to do while watching TV.  My mom is quite the knitter and spinner.  I tried but I'm not very good.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Oh snap you crochet too, so do I, and Robot, we need to get together, hang out at Charz(she has the Pibbs) do hair and have drinks of something.  I'm crafter I have all these craft ideas in my head would probably go broke going to hobby lobby.
> 
> I'm try Brownie mixer is that asti champagne?



Make Me a Scarf and you can come over anytime!


----------



## rosalindb

Does anyone know when Surge was discontinued? I'm wondering how old those bottles on ebay are erplexed


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> You guys are doing well on your no-buys challenges - keep up the good work
> 
> Have you thought anyone more about the pre-paid cards?
> *T, talked about that last fall but the went away*
> 
> Has anyone used the Komaza hair oil? I like it but this weather is leaving my scalp a little drier than I would like so I'm going to start applying it more frequently to see how that works. If that does not work - I will add some JBCO to it.


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm a crocheter but haven't done it in years. It was my fave thing to do while watching TV. My mom is quite the knitter and spinner. I tried but I'm not very good.


 
*I love crocheting just to relax or do something different. I'm trying knitting now they look so much better.*



Charz said:


> Ltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make Me a Scarf and you can come over anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> *What your favorite color?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> *What your favorite color?*



Olive Green! We can have a crocheting party!



rosalindb said:


> Does anyone know when Surge was discontinued? I'm wondering how old those bottles on ebay are erplexed


2007


----------



## Shay72

Just came back from personal training. He tried to kill me but he's cute (married) so it helps. Starting on my hair now. 

My mom taught me how to crochet years ago. I used to crochet blankets for my baby dolls. She would always have to start it for me and that's all I know. I tried to look for a crocheting class and/or group and everything seems to cater to knitters.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to moisturize today with the hair dew and fluertzy hair oil. I will be moving the gt butter over with the body products. I am not liking it for my hair but i can use it on my body. When i cowash later this week i may try the noinah butter on my hair because it reminds me of crisco.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Just came back from personal training. He tried to kill me but he's cute (married) so it helps. Starting on my hair now.
> 
> My mom taught me how to crochet years ago. I used to crochet blankets for my baby dolls. She would always have to start it for me and that's all I know. I tried to look for a crocheting class and/or group and everything seems to cater to knitters.


 
Shay cool add you to the party, you really don't need classes anymore. I took knitting class last year and it help but there are so many you tube and online help now. My other PJ is yarn, I actually has so much I donate to nursing home last week. here is link for knitting those that may be interested: Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com
Crochet you tuber: art by teresa YouTube - Art of Crochet by Teresa - Stripe Crochet Beanie Cap Hat

Ok, last on craft there is more information in the cooking thread. 

I know this is about hair but since we all are trying to buy less just a small diversion in conversation


----------



## La Colocha

Teresa is who i learned my stitches from but i could not remember her screen name. She has all kinds of videos, her easier videos i only watched 2x and got the stitch. I have to refresh myself on it. I made dd a scarf and i made her doll a blanket.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies....Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.

Sipping some Java and put on a little Natures Blessing and MT.  I _should_ do some stuff in my Stash today. Will pull out Komaza Olive to add into DC'er Rotation. 

I had some _ouchless_ hair pins and don't remember what I did with them?

The Cherry Blossom Jasmine I got smells wonderful.  She has the best smelling stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning t, I am planning what i am going to do to my hair this week and what i am going to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Morning t, I am planning what i am going to do to my hair this week and what i am going to use.*



That's a good plan. 

I guess I will 'attempt' to sleep in this Henna/Indigo Wednesday night and finish it up Thursday a.m.  

Other than that, I guess will continue to use Natures Blessings and (maybe) Mega-Tek throughout this week.

Plan to seriously Shop My Stash for the next few months.............


----------



## Ltown

The little snow we got stop me from going to the shop for the Komaza it's 40 minutes and it was not serious or critical to drive with idiots. So I save $$ because I'm sure I would have picked up more stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Finished my hair, i used the kbn oil instead of fluertzy because i want to save it. The kbn oil is really nice too. Does anyone have the list of ceremide (sp?) oils? These two oils really smooth my hair and i am wondering if they contain ceremides.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Finished my hair, i used the kbn oil instead of fluertzy because i want to save it. The kbn oil is really nice too. *Does anyone have the list of ceremide (sp?) oils? These two oils really smooth my hair and i am wondering if they contain ceremides.*



There are several -- here are the ones I know off-hand.

Walnut
Wheat Germ
Kukui Nut
Hemp Seed
Sunflower
Safflower

I think there are a few more.  Someone else may have a more comprehensive list.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> There are several -- here are the ones I know off-hand.
> 
> Walnut
> Wheat Germ
> Kukui Nut
> Hemp Seed
> Safflower
> 
> I think there are a few more.  Someone else may have a more comprehensive list.



Thanks t, i googled and found this list on bhm, i don't know how accurate it is but here it is, i know the fluertyz oil and kbn oil contain grapeseed oil, let me compare the other ingredients. 

Safflower oil	78%	
Grape seed oil	73%	
Poppyseed oil	70%	
Sunflower oil	68%	
Hemp oil	60%	
Corn oil	59%	
Wheat germ oil	55%	
Cottonseed oil	54%	
Soybean oil	51%	
Walnut oil	51%	
Sesame oil	45%	
Rice bran oil	39%	
Pistachio oil	32.7%	
Peanut oil	32%	[17]
Canola oil	21%	
Egg yolk	16%	
Linseed oil	15%	
Lard	10%	
Olive oil	10%	
Palm oil	10%	
Cocoa butter	3%	
Macadamia oil	2%	
Butter	2%	
Coconut oil	2%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, i googled and found this list on bhm, i don't know how accurate it is but here it is, i know the fluertyz oil and kbn oil contain grapeseed oil, let me compare the other ingredients.
> 
> Safflower oil	78%
> Grape seed oil	73%
> Poppyseed oil	70%
> Sunflower oil	68%
> Hemp oil	60%
> Corn oil	59%
> Wheat germ oil	55%
> Cottonseed oil	54%
> Soybean oil	51%
> Walnut oil	51%
> Sesame oil	45%
> Rice bran oil	39%
> Pistachio oil	32.7%
> Peanut oil	32%	[17]
> Canola oil	21%
> Egg yolk	16%
> Linseed oil	15%
> Lard	10%
> Olive oil	10%
> Palm oil	10%
> Cocoa butter	3%
> Macadamia oil	2%
> Butter	2%
> Coconut oil	2%



Interesting.....I was looking as well.  Thanks


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting.....I was looking as well.  Thanks



No problem, yes both of my oils contain grapeseed oil and the kbn also has olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *No problem, yes both of my oils contain grapeseed oil and the kbn also has olive oil.*



Was surprise at the % of the various oils on the list (if accurate).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was surprise at the % of the various oils on the list (if accurate).



Yes, i didn't see where the poster got her info but she was talking about crisco and it contains a ceremide. Also what these 2 oils have in common are apricot oil and sweet almond oil. I bet the slip comes from the grapeseed and they work well with the hair dew which already smooths the hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Here is the thread

Its a freakin Ceramide!!!! - BHM Talk Cafe : BlackHairMedia.com - Page 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes, i didn't see where the poster got her info but she was talking about crisco and it contains a ceremide. Also what these 2 oils have in common are apricot oil and sweet almond oil. I bet the slip comes from the grapeseed and they work well with the hair dew which already smooths the hair.



I really loved that Grapeseed Oil I had, but never replaced it once I ran out.  It made a great light oil during the warmer weather.

I also loved Avacado Oil too.  Although it doesn't contain ceramides, it is a nice oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really loved that Grapeseed Oil I had, but never replaced it once I ran out.  It made a great light oil during the warmer weather.
> 
> I also loved Avacado Oil too.  Although it doesn't contain ceramides, it is a nice oil.



I love avocado butter so i can imagine the oil is just as nice..


----------



## La Colocha

Now i am going to be looking for ceremides in everything i have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I love avocado butter so i can imagine the oil is just as nice..



Yes...The Oil is very, very nice & light.  So is the Grapeseed.  Product A-D-D has kept me from replacing these 2.  

May revisit them once I get my oil(s) down with the use of HOTS.

Did a HOT Friday with Burdock Oil w/Ceramides.  I have about 1/2 Bottle left & 1 Backup of this oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Finding out this info is going to help me to determine which vendors i keep also. Most of kbn's products contain ceremides, so that is a keeper. I will put her leave in on my wish list because that is about the only product i don't have from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just pulled the Komaza Intense Moisture from my Stash (instead of the Olive).  

Will Steam with this, this upcoming washday after my _overnight_ Hendigo treatment.

Will Do a HOT w/Burdock Oil with Ceramides -- should use this up.
Co-Wash w/BFH Plueberry
Apply Henna/Indigo overnight

Finish up in the a.m. with lots of VO5 or Suave and DC w/Komaza under Steamer

I hope I get that Hendigo consistency 'just right' since I will try to sleep in it. 

And not too 'runny'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Finished my hair*, i used the kbn oil instead of fluertzy because i want to save it. The kbn oil is really nice too. Does anyone have the list of ceremide (sp?) oils? These two oils really smooth my hair and i am wondering if they contain ceremides.



What's Your Moisture Regimen consist of?  I try to moisturize daily underneath that crazy durag.

I still have not located those hairpins.  I cannot remember where I stuck them?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Your Moisture Regimen consist of?  I try to moisturize daily underneath that crazy durag.
> 
> I still have not located those hairpins.  I cannot remember where I stuck them?



I moisturize every 2 days with a leave in and seal, then i try to slip in a few days of baggying my ends in between. Usually my hair stays soft even when i go to remoisturize but today this gt butter had my hair feeling dry and matted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I moisturize every 2 days with a leave in and seal, then i try to slip in a few days of baggying my ends in between. Usually my hair stays soft even when i go to remoisturize *but today this gt butter had my hair feeling dry and matted.*




OH NO ! ! !

  

Girl...Not Dry & Matted.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH NO ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Girl...Not Dry & Matted.....



Yes the colochas were mad.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went to hobby lobby today and was so over whelmed lol. they have everything. i ended up getting some yarn and crochet needles. its been a while since i *crocheted anything*, i used to love it years ago.
> 
> Oh snap you crochet too, so do I, and Robot, we need to get together, hang out at Charz(she has the Pibbs) do hair and have drinks of something.  I'm crafter I have all these craft ideas in my head would probably go broke going to hobby lobby.
> 
> I'm try Brownie mixer is that asti champagne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vonnieluvs08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a crocheter but haven't done it in years.  It was my fave thing to do while watching TV.  My mom is quite the knitter and spinner.  I tried but I'm not very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its been so long since i did it i purchased books on it lol. and ive never knitted before but i purchased a book on that too. its winter so im gonna need something to do when i dont leave the house.
> 
> since im only doing 2 braids today i can wait till later to do my hair since itll only take 10 minutes to do the whole wash condition and braid thing lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## mkd

Ok, well I have officially decided that the hair dew just ain't all that for my hair.  Its good but not great.  No better than KBB.  It works for my daughter and son so I guess I will keep it around.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i put the dew away until i finish this bottle of kbb milk.then i forgot i have a carols daughter milk too. that was really good to me last winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Ok, well I have officially decided that the hair dew just ain't all that for my hair.*  Its good but not great.  No better than KBB.  It works for my daughter and son so I guess I will keep it around.



Uh Oh....Big Daddy Being Dissed!

...............

Girl....them fightin' words up in here!

..................


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Ok, well I have officially decided that the hair dew just ain't all that for my hair.  Its good but not great.  No better than KBB.  It works for my daughter and son so I guess I will keep it around.



Sorry it didn't work for you mk, i liked kbb but can't use the glycerin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh....Big Daddy Being Dissed!
> 
> ...............
> 
> Girl....them fightin' words up in here!
> 
> ..................


i know right these women dont appreciate a good thing when they see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Sorry it didn't work for you mk, *i liked kbb* but can't use the glycerin.



Hmp.  Speakin' of KBB I hope them Masks get here tomorrow.  I e-mailed them too via Pay-Pal but have not gotten a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know right* *these women dont appreciate a good thing when they see it.*



..........

Daddy Ain't gon' like that.

Hmp.  Talmbout his good luvin'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Speakin' of KBB I hope them Masks get here tomorrow.  I e-mailed them too via Pay-Pal but have not gotten a response.



You will have to call, who else ordered and haven't received theirs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You will have to call*, who else ordered and haven't received theirs?



Not Sure who else ordered? 

Not sure if Brownie did?  Did Beautyaddict?  Can't remember?

Don't have time to call from work. 

I may try thougherplexed


----------



## chebaby

yea if you want a response you gonna have to call kbb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just out there "Lurking" around in my Stash. 

Lawd....I have so much stuff.  I need to be on a No-Buy until 2020!


----------



## mkd

I don't know what  it is about the dew and my hair.  I haven't heard anyone else say anything bad.  I don't have anything bad to say, it just doesn't wow me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seriously.....

I think I will ride this No-Buy out for a while.  It's frightening looking at how much good stuff is just sitting around.

Imma try to work on this for a while.  I really need to.

But I know come February....I will be looking at stuff.  Maybe not?

I've offered my WL/TBL customer a coupla' liters....I'll see if she's in the market for those (hopefully, she'll take those off my hands).  

I wanna ship everything out at once to one person.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I don't know what  it is about the dew and my hair.  I haven't heard anyone else say anything bad.  I don't have anything bad to say, it just doesn't wow me.


 
Hair is just different, i don't think ltown liked it either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't know what  it is about the dew and my hair.  *I haven't heard anyone else say anything bad. * I don't have anything bad to say, it just doesn't wow me.



_*cough cough* side-eye_

Ltown didn't like it either.

She definitely didn't care for the Smell.

She thought she left a Candle Burning........erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Seriously.....
> 
> I think I will ride this No-Buy out for a while.  It's frightening looking at how much good stuff is just sitting around.
> 
> Imma try to work on this for a while.  I really need to.
> 
> But I know come February....I will be looking at stuff.  Maybe not?
> 
> I've offered my WL/TBL customer a coupla' liters....I'll see if she's in the market for those (hopefully, she'll take those off my hands).
> 
> I wanna ship everything out at once to one person.




Take it a day at a time, maybe at the end of every week go out and look at your stash. Look through the stuff you have especially when you feel like ordering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Take it a day at a time, maybe at the end of every week go out and look at your stash. *Look through the stuff you have especially when you feel like ordering.*



Hmp.     I Will 

That will definitely be a deterrent!

I just don't want to do another Sale.  Too much werk.


----------



## La Colocha

I may not hold on to daddy only for a season. I love him lmao, but ordering only one product from a place is not going to do it for me this year, especially with no sales and high shipping. I will know more when i get to test out some stuff after the no buy but im all about saving coins anyway that i can this year.


----------



## chebaby

once i finish the vatika frosting fleurtzy butter will take its place as my pre poo oil until its finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I may not hold on to daddy only for a season. I love him lmao, *but ordering only one product from a place is not going to do it for me this year, especially with no sales and high shipping.* I will know more when i get to test out some stuff after the no buy but im all about saving coins anyway that i can this year.



At least Daddy-Doo-Doo lasts a long time!  ..........

You may not hafta' re-up as often as you think.  Especially if you get the 16 ounce Bottles.

And maybe someone will offer to send it to you that can get it locally.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I may not hold on to daddy only for a season. I love him lmao, but ordering only one product from a place is not going to do it for me this year, especially with no sales and high shipping. I will know more when i get to test out some stuff after the no buy but im all about saving coins anyway that i can this year.


have you tried the burnt sugar pomade? if you love almond glaze you should love bsp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have you tried the burnt sugar pomade? if you love almond glaze you should love bsp.*



She used BSP last year and really liked it.....Right La?

I think AG is a little lighter IMO than BSP?


----------



## chebaby

its been a while since ive used almond glaze but i remember liking it ok.


----------



## Shay72

I figured out that the Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist  has silk protein in it. So I will make a spray when I run out of this and can't either buy Claudie's or replace this one because of the No Buy.  I've got to remember to spray my hair during the day. I have a hydrasilica in my work bag, juices & berries in my gym bag, and a curls lavish in my desk drawer . I don't have any excuse.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> At least Daddy-Doo-Doo lasts a long time!  ..........
> 
> You may not hafta' re-up as often as you think.  Especially if you get the 16 ounce Bottles.
> 
> And maybe someone will offer to send it to you that can get it locally.




I will see, i am very serious this year and i didn't do bad last year as in the past but i really want to get this down. And i am still not buying from new vendors so whoever i have in my stash at this moment is who i am going to work with and deciding if i will keep buying if that makes any kind of sense, it sounds good in my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its been a while since ive used almond glaze but i remember liking it ok.*



Yeah...Almond Glaze is good.

I have a corner of BSP I got from Charz awhile back, that I'm saving. 

I should prolly use that up.  That's been a minute.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> At least Daddy-Doo-Doo lasts a long time!  ..........
> 
> You may not hafta' re-up as often as you think.  Especially if you get the 16 ounce Bottles.
> 
> And maybe someone will offer to send it to you that can get it locally.


yep it does last a while. im still not done with my 8oz bottle and i already have a 16oz bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I figured out that the Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist  has silk protein in it. So I will make a spray when I run out of this and can't either buy Claudie's or replace this one because of the No Buy.  *I've got to remember to spray my hair during the day. I have a hydrasilica in my work bag, juices & berries in my gym bag, and a curls lavish in my desk drawer . I don't have any excuse.*



Lawd..............

Hmp....Shol' Don't!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> She used BSP last year and really liked it.....Right La?
> 
> I think AG is a little lighter IMO than BSP?



Yes che i liked it but it built up way too fast and i was only using a little. I can use ag more times in a week and more product before its starts feeling producty.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yep it does last a while. im still not done with my 8oz bottle and i already have a 16oz bottle.



Me too, he just now hit the middle.


----------



## natura87

My job sent me home early so I am just going to prepoo with VF and finish the rest of the Tresemme Naturals conditioner later on. The conditioner is an eventual repurchase.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd..............
> 
> Hmp....Shol' Don't!


 
See this is another example of how being a PJ can be extremely helpful .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Me too, he just now hit the middle*.



Girl...........You Just Made me Bust Out laughing!

I'm still Crackin' Up about Shay and them 50-11 Spritzes all over the place errwhere!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Me too, he just now hit the middle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>



Me Too Che!  I am still laughin'.  That Girl is Crazy!

Daddy Taps that Front, Back & the Middle Don't He?


----------



## Charz

INEEDTOBUYSOMETHING

SCREAM!!!!


----------



## chebaby

luckily i havent been wanting to buy anything. when yall were talking about bills and such last night i was like lawd i need to save my little bit of money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay You & Them Spritzes sound like me and my G.A.'s.  I have something close-by.

I thought about slipping one in my purse in case I need a quick hit. 

So....I feel you!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> INEEDTOBUYSOMETHING
> 
> SCREAM!!!!



No you don't, remember your trip( you don't want to be taking ramen noodles overseas) you want to eat out and shop and have fun. The make up show, envision your bags of beautiful make up that you will buy and you may see something else you want. Are you with me? Can you see it? . Be strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> luckily i havent been wanting to buy anything. *when yall were talking about bills and such last night i was like lawd i need to save my little bit of money.*



Girl...That and just going through my Stash.  That is SCARY! 

My WL/TBL Customer will buy the 3 Liters so, that's good. I'll throw in a coupla' extras for her.

But, that's still only a small amount of stuff that needs to GO!

I will be in there for a minute.  I will definitely be shopping my stash.  But will also hit up a good Sale or 2 should they have any for Valentine's Day or something.  

Maybe BJ, SSI, Komaza will do a little something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Who Usually has Valentine's Day Sales?  Curlmart & who else?

Seriously, I wouldn't mind getting that BeeMine again, except the scent is scary-crazy-strong.

I read in a coupla' threads folx asked her to change the scent, but she said she couldn't/wouldn't?

It's Nice Tho'.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Who Usually has Valentine's Day Sales?  Curlmart & who else?*
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't mind getting that BeeMine again, except the scent is scary-crazy-strong.
> 
> I read in a coupla' threads folx asked her to change the scent, but she said she couldn't/wouldn't?
> 
> It's Nice Tho'.



I heard SSI is having a sale. Not entirely sure, though.


----------



## hannan

Charz said:


> INEEDTOBUYSOMETHING
> 
> SCREAM!!!!



:hardslap: SNAP OUT OF IT! You will make it, Charz. You can do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *I heard SSI is having a sale*. Not entirely sure, though.



Yeah...She usually does too!


----------



## chebaby

im so excited bb hair show will be in baltimore this year. i will surely be going. all this time i wanted to go but never did because it was in atlanta. now i can go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im so excited bb hair show will be in baltimore this year. i will surely be going. all this time i wanted to go but never did because it was in atlanta. now i can go.



When is it?


----------



## choctaw

Charz said:


> INEEDTOBUYSOMETHING
> 
> SCREAM!!!!



<whisper> think SKAAAAAAAAAAALAAAAAAAAAAA


YouTube - Hey Stella


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> When is it?



May 15 16 and 17.

wanna go with me and ltown Che and anyone else? we goin on the 16th or 17th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *May 15 16 and 17.
> 
> wanna go with me and ltown Che and anyone else?* we goin on the 16th or 17th.



I would if my hair was Swing'n & Swayin'. 

I don't want to be the one with the To' Up Head Hangin' with Ya'll.

..............


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> May 15 16 and 17.
> 
> wanna go with me and ltown Che and anyone else? we goin on the 16th or 17th.


sure. i dont know if i should take off work or just go early in the morning and still go to work????
im mad its not on a fri, sat, and sunday


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would if my hair was Swing'n & Swayin'.
> 
> I don't want to be the one with the To' Up Head Hangin' with Ya'll.
> 
> ..............


chile cheese. im just going to see all the crazy hair styles and to get some stuff cheap.

do i have to pay ahead of time or can i pay at the door? i went on the website and didnt even check


----------



## Charz




----------



## Charz

I am getting an airbrush machine at the makeup show this year. Sigh, I want something now though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If SSI has a V.D. Sale, I will try that Marula Butter.  

Brownie said it's wonderful.  I shoulda' got it BF.  I had it in my cart, but took it out.

Charz?  I Know.erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> May 15 16 and 17.
> 
> wanna go with me and ltown Che and anyone else? we goin on the 16th or 17th.



I wanna go!  Can we purchase then using a pass?  Wait we would have to use all our passes?


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I am getting an airbrush machine at the makeup show this year. Sigh, I want something now though



What do you want?


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> I wanna go!  Can we purchase then using a pass?  Wait we would have to use all our passes?



I say no pass is needed for the show.  I plan on breaking my no shopping no-buy from the 15th-17th for the makeup show in NYC and this hair show.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma take that Coat Back to NY & Co. one day next week.  It's still sitting here and I'm not WOW'ed by it at all.  

It was gone be a little kick around coat for work, but for some reason it's not doing it for me.  So, it has to go.

If I Loved it, I woulda' worn it by now.  So, obviously, it's something that I don't need.erplexed

_*goes to bag it up and look for receipt*_


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> What do you want?



A $500 Michael Kors Ceramic Watch, some Banana republic long sleeve tall shirts, some heels from 6pm.com (they are super cheap on name brand stuff, plus they have wide sizes, my feet are too wide to be comfortable in heels), Michael Kors Hamilton Bag, Biker Accessories.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma take that Coat Back to NY & Co. one day next week.  It's still sitting here and I'm not WOW'ed by it at all.
> 
> It was gone be a little kick around coat for work, but for some reason it's not doing it for me.  So, it has to go.
> 
> If I Loved it, I woulda' worn it by now.  So, obviously, it's something that I don't need.erplexed
> 
> _*goes to bag it up and look for receipt*_



I don't like NY and Co anymore. They be stayin having sales right now, but it doesn't wow me or last long. Plus I have long arms and their shirts sleeves are too short.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> A $500 Michael Kors Ceramic Watch, some Banana republic long sleeve tall shirts, some heels from 6pm.com (they are super cheap on name brand stuff, plus they have wide sizes, my feet are too wide to be comfortable in heels), Michael Kors Hamilton Bag, Biker Accessories.



Ok, put them on your wish list for when your no buy is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I don't like NY and Co anymore. They be stayin having sales right now, but it doesn't wow me or last long.* Plus I have long arms and their shirts sleeves are too short.



I got that Black Military Styled Trench with the Brushed Silver Buttons/High Neck for something to throw on for work.

I've never liked their coats.  

I do buy their Pants (staple) for work.  They recently closed the one by my Job, so.....I'll hafta' find another one to return it to.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> sure. i dont know if i should take off work or just go early in the morning and still go to work????
> im mad its not on a fri, sat, and sunday


 
What's that a Sun, Mon & Tues? Yeah, I won't be going to that. I am interested in the Baltimore Hair Expo (March 26 & 27) and the DC Hair Expo (April 16). Besides May is too close to summer and my responsibilities will be out of this world this summer. Oh damn let me go tell this little girl I am not accepting interns this summer.


----------



## La Colocha

What are you all doing today? Im getting these nails right for work and i am going to read and lay down in a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing today? Im getting these nails right for work and i am going to read and lay down in a bit.



I just ran through my hair to remove any sheds.....and put on a little MT and Natures Blessings.  Will tie up for the evening.

I may go back out in my Stash for a minute mess around.  And I need to box up something to send back to the store.

Will watch a little TV & Chill.  I'm getting a new boss who starts tomorrow.erplexed

Tryna' get my Head Skrait for that.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing today? Im getting these nails right for work and i am going to read and lay down in a bit.


Well I have some stank a$$ Methi Sativa Step 1 in my hair now.  Oh yeah I finished a jar of it. I have two back ups. Just realized I haven't eaten any lunch so I need to pull something together. I plan to read at some point today too. Listening to music too right now.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing today? Im getting these nails right for work and i am going to read and lay down in a bit.


I had a facial and manicure. I used to go to the shop and this girl was the only one I liked to do my face. She left to work for another company but now works from home on Sundays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I had a facial and manicure. I used to go to the shop and this girl was the only one I liked to do my face.* She left to work for another company but now works from home on Sundays*



Great Hook Up Rosalind.  I like it like that.

Good for you!


----------



## La Colocha

I am ready for these 3 days off, this little weekend just went by way too fast. But i feel better than i did last week.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> What's that a Sun, Mon & Tues? Yeah, I won't be going to that. I am interested in the Baltimore Hair Expo (March 26 & 27) and the DC Hair Expo (April 16). Besides May is too close to summer and my responsibilities will be out of this world this summer. Oh damn let me go tell this little girl I am not accepting interns this summer.


yea its sun, mon and tues but since the others are on the weekend(thanx for telling me) i will be going to those.


i just got finished washing my hair and putting in my braids. im gonna let it drip dry and then ill tighten the braids and leave them in all week. i wont even take them down to moisturize.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cough cough* side-eye_
> 
> Ltown didn't like it either.
> 
> She definitely didn't care for the Smell.
> 
> She thought she left a Candle Burning........erplexed


 
*See why you talkin about me while I'm trying to cook, hair and everything else it didn't grow on me. *



La Colocha said:


> Hair is just different, i don't think ltown liked it either.


 
*The smell and it didn't make my hair soft like kckt.*



mkd said:


> I don't know what it is about the dew and my hair. I haven't heard anyone else say anything bad. I don't have anything bad to say, it just doesn't wow me.


 
*I'm glad someone else don't like it, I was thinking you all complain about me not like things.  *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've really been staying up on my HOTS and I'm glad too.  I can't wait to do another one next wash-day.  

I brought in my Cotton Coil too.  I forgot this Friday and Oil was dripping -- even though I had on 2 Plastic Caps. 

The Cotton will be a big help. Also, for this Overnight Henna Treatment.

HOTs are helping me get through the Winter and it's helping me use up these Oils.


----------



## BrownBetty

La Colocha said:


> I moisturize every 2 days with a leave in and seal, then i try to slip in a few days of baggying my ends in between. Usually my hair stays soft even when i go to remoisturize but today this *gt butter had my hair feeling dry and matted*.




My hair hated it.  I decided I need to mix it with something else maybe an oil so I can use it on my body.  I saw that it was leaving a whitish film on my skin but it did keep me moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I was thinking you all complain about me not like things.  *




..............

I do!


----------



## chebaby

speaking of HOT, now that i have this foil conditioning cap i can do a HOT properly. i used it with my kbb mask today and its pretty good, and fits tighter than the regular plastic cap.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing today? Im getting these nails right for work and i am going to read and lay down in a bit.


 
I had plans to rollerset but don't feel like sitting for 1 1/2 hr. So I'm dc now and will wet bun as usual


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, i googled and found this list on bhm, i don't know how accurate it is but here it is, i know the fluertyz oil and kbn oil contain grapeseed oil, let me compare the other ingredients.
> 
> Safflower oil    78%
> Grape seed oil    73%
> Poppyseed oil    70%
> Sunflower oil    68%
> Hemp oil    60%
> Corn oil    59%
> Wheat germ oil    55%
> Cottonseed oil    54%
> Soybean oil    51%
> Walnut oil    51%
> Sesame oil    45%
> Rice bran oil    39%
> Pistachio oil    32.7%
> Peanut oil    32%    [17]
> Canola oil    21%
> Egg yolk    16%
> Linseed oil    15%
> Lard    10%
> Olive oil    10%
> Palm oil    10%
> Cocoa butter    3%
> Macadamia oil    2%
> Butter    2%
> Coconut oil    2%


 
La, I've been in the ceramides challenge for a while but it's has made a different in my hair, it's not dry and it works for me better than butters. I posted my mix of oils before but this is what I have
walnut
wgo
salflower
sesame oil
Kukui
Hemp(sometimes)
grapeseed
almond
I infusion, horsetail, nettle, burdock tea and some left over skin tea that has several other herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *speaking of HOT, now that i have this foil conditioning cap i can do a HOT properly. *i used it with my kbb mask today and its pretty good, and fits tighter than the regular plastic cap.



I had one of those Foil Caps back in the Day.

They do work.

Those are a good alternative if you don't want to pull out the Heat Cap.  

I may pick one up when I get my Wig Next Month.  I also need some regular plastic caps.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La, I've been in the ceramides challenge for a while but it's has made a different in my hair, it's not dry and it works for me better than butters. I posted my mix of oils before but this is what I have
> walnut
> wgo
> salflower
> sesame oil
> Kukui
> Hemp(sometimes)
> grapeseed
> almond
> I infusion, horsetail, nettle, burdock tea and some left over skin tea that has several other herbs.



Yep that fluertzy oil and kbn oil are really nice, they have my hair feeling better than anything i have. I may not even need butters, except for avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yep that fluertzy oil and kbn oil are really nice, they have my hair feeling better than anything i have.* I may not even need butters, except for avocado.



WOW!  That's Great!  That Speaks very Highly of those 2 Products.

I can't wait to get my 2 oz Pointy topped bottles.  

I will put JBCO in one and Claudie's Beautiful Oil in one, my Hydratherma Oil and some other oils, just divide them up into smaller quantities.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That's Great!  That Speaks very Highly of those 2 Products.
> 
> I can't wait to get my 2 oz Pointy topped bottles.
> 
> I will put JBCO in one and Claudie's Beautiful Oil in one, my Hydratherma Oil and some other oils, just divide them up into smaller quantities.



They smooth the hair are are slippy ( this is a word now don't hate). It make it easy to style my hair and it stays moisturized.


----------



## rosalindb

I have decided to put the Komaza hair oil aside for now. I'm going to try their Komaza Scalp conditioner, T isn't this the one you liked?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *They smooth the hair are are slippy ( this is a word now don't hate). It make it easy to style my hair and it stays moisturized.*



Those Both Sound Great.

And just when I was thinking about cutting back on Oils.

Maybe this Fall I will pick those 2 up.  I still hafta' get through:

Cocosta
Hydratherma
Claudie Beautiful Hair Oil
Avsoya
Mozeke *Steam Oil*  

And the others.....WhGO, Kukui, Ceramide, Burdock Root w/Ceramides.erplexed  I will do HOTS with these.

Argan has become a Staple.  I can't do w/o this one for drying my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I have decided to put the Komaza hair oil aside for now. I'm going to try their *Komaza Scalp conditioner, T isn't this the one you liked?*



I do like this Rosalind (A Lot).  I still have about 1/2 Jar Left.  

I put it aside to make it last longer since I have no back-ups of this one.

Very Soothing.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will definitely be working with my Stash until Spring trying to normalize things a bit.  I'll feel better once I get a few of these Lizard-Liters outta here.

I am still waiting on:

KBB
BnB's
BFH

Everything else that was purchased before 12/31 is in.  erplexed


----------



## Ltown

I dc with alter ego garlicmy hair was ultra soft no heat needed. I think this no buy although I'm not officially in it has help me too. I have ordered something online but not much, searching my stash found Aubrey rose moisturing shampoo, aubrey protein and some other stuff. So depleting the stash is very important. 

My other pj is yarn, nail polish, books, workout dvd, shoes, clothes so I'm shopping my stash all over the place


----------



## La Colocha

Im getting an itch and it came out of no where. LEAVE ME ALONE SPIRIT LOOSE ME. lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Im getting an itch and it came out of no where. LEAVE ME ALONE SPIRIT LOOSE ME. lmao.*



Girl, You need to come over here and go through my Stash.

I bet the Spurrt will get on way from you then!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You need to come over here and go through my Stash.
> 
> I bet the Spurrt will get on way from you then!



Nuh uh, that is your stuff not mine, i will be alright. I am going to lay down soon before work, it will pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In February  I will be getting little stuff like ---

A New Wig to finish Winter/Early Spring _*my current one is getting greasy.*_
Plastic Caps
Durag(s) & Netted Wig Caps Prolly 1-2 of each.

Miscellaneous little knick knacks.

And maybe a little something if there are any Sales.  But I may set a limit.

I'll be needing a couple packs of Henna & Indigo around April too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Nuh uh, that is your stuff not mine, i will be alright. I am going to lay down soon before work, it will pass.*



Girl, Bring you a Bag with You and Stock Up! 

And help organize.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Bring you a Bag with You and Stock Up!
> 
> *And help organize*.



 Idk, that burden may be too much for my shoulders. You get started and i will help finish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Idk, that burden may be too much for my shoulders.* You get started and i will help finish.



Shoot!  That's what I'm Talmbout.

I'll Buy you some Wangs!  When we get Finished........

_*** i needs help*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a whole new perspective regarding Shopping My Stash.  

I will psych myself up and make it work in my favor.

I saw some really good stuff out there!


----------



## Shay72

I'm sitting under the steamer now !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If somebody stays up with me Wednesday night, I may go ahead and try to do my Henna/Indigo Wednesday night (so I won't hafta' sleep in it).  

Any Volunteers????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> If somebody stays up with me Wednesday night, I may go ahead and try to do my Henna/Indigo Wednesday night (so I won't hafta' sleep in it).
> 
> *Any Volunteers???*?



I will be at work, sorry t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will be at work, sorry t.*



Chile....I know you would.  

You stays up half the night anyway till the _'wee hours'_!

Thanks Tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> If somebody stays up with me Wednesday night, I may go ahead and try to do my Henna/Indigo Wednesday night (so I won't hafta' sleep in it).
> 
> Any Volunteers????


 
You off for 3 days you can do it.  I up at 4AM so no way I'll be sleep by 9 or 10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *You off for 3 days you can do it.*  I up at 4AM so no way I'll be sleep by 9 or 10



Thanks Girl.  I know I'll end up Crashing Out anyway.  

I just hate sleeping with a damp head wrapped in plastic!


----------



## La Colocha

How long do you need for it to take? You can't start early in the morning and then by afternoon it will be ready>


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *How long do you need for it to take?* You can't start early in the morning and then by afternoon it will be ready>



The Whole coloring process usually takes me about 8 hours so that's why it might be worth it to go ahead sleep in it and DC & finish up Thursday a.m.

I could start early Thursday a.m. but I'd rather be chillin' with ya'll.  I may just go ahead apply Wednesday night (Lord willing) and finish it up Thursday a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um..Okay...I noticed BFH's Shipping went up from $4.95 to $5.20


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um..Okay...I noticed BFH's Shipping went up from $4.95 to $5.20



 Stop looking at those sites girl, they will make you fall into the trap.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Whole coloring process usually takes me about *8 hours* so that's why it might be worth it to go ahead sleep in it and DC & finish up Thursday a.m.
> 
> 8 hours oh NO WAY! You know I don't have patience for sitting around steamers, dryers and definately not 4-8 hr henna.   I can't sleep with stuff on my head either, T you patience sister!  I start my hair by 6am and better be done by 10 with everything because I can't sit still got to go somewhere even if I walk in Target. I'm too fidegety


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *8 hours oh NO WAY! You know I don't have patience for sitting around steamers, dryers and definately not 4-8 hr henna.   I can't sleep with stuff on my head either, T you patience sister!  I start my hair by 6am and better be done by 10 with everything because I can't sit still got to go somewhere even if I walk in Target. I'm too fidegety*



Girl....I gotta get that Color/Coverage together

Get them Grays Skrait

Even though I'm under the Wig most of the time, I still Love My Results from the Henna & Indigo....so I will suffer on through

Crunchin' All Night Long!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Found My Hairpins!  YAY!

That was driving me crazy.  I hate misplacing things.  

And  believe it or not, I know where everything is.  Errthang is accounted for up in this piece.

That bothered me.  That was one reason I got up in my Stash (looking for those), but I found them.  So, I'm good.


----------



## Priss Pot

I was in Nashville over the weekend, so I was able to stop by a Target that sells KCKT.  I bought 2 bottles  (it's on my staples list).  The Targets here in Knoxville don't sell Kinky Curly products.

Even though I re-upped on KCKT, I don't have a strong urge to buy more products.  Sure, there are things that I want to try, but I'm looking forward to using more of the things I already have.  And besides, my Shescentit stuff finally shipped.  I'll be doing a DC w/ the Banana Brulee this week when it arrives.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Agree Priss:  I don't feel 'pressed' to buy anything right now either.

Imma just keep working on getting stuff down to a manageable level.

Glad you were able to stock-up.


----------



## Charz

Damn and I get paid 3 times in April


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um..Okay...I noticed BFH's Shipping went up from $4.95 to $5.20



Thats not too bad.


----------



## natura87

I have noticed that I buy stuff when I cant see/find my stash...so I bought some clear totes yesterday so that I can see what I have and wont be tempted to buy. They are small so I can put one or two out at a time and work through that, also it wont look like I have a ton just sittin around.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Damn and I get paid 3 times in April


 
I don't know how/why you do 4 legs of no buy You should have started gradually. IMO it would been better to have a monetary limited, no more than $100 a month, because we all up in U1B1 spend alot on products in a month.  You need to save that money for NY makeup show, DMV hair show and you summer trip so you do have valid reason to no buy and cry


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I don't know how/why you do 4 legs of no buy You should have started gradually. IMO it would been better to have a monetary limited, no more than $100 a month, because we all up in U1B1 spend alot on products in a month.  You need to save that money for NY makeup show, DMV hair show and you summer trip so you do have valid reason to no buy and cry



I am saving for the makeup show and the hair show, and then I'm going buck wild for that weekend, and then going back on my nobuy. I plan on blowing 2 grand that I should have saved up by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....I had to 'ease' myself into Not Buying.  If I hadn't thought of the every other month, I know I woulda' Failed by now.erplexed  

Hmp.  I know me.

Maybe this way, I can try to stick to it.  And I will set a limit in February.  

I don't plan to _Wild-Out_.  Just make a few sensible purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Taz007 sent me 2 Bone/Seamless Combs some time ago.  I will be trying these out.  They are very, very nice.


----------



## Minty

what's up ladies! (in and out again)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> what's up ladies! (in and out again)



Hey Girl!  Hope things are going well.  I thought about you over the weekend.

Wondered where you were????


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I am saving for the makeup show and the hair show, and then I'm going buck wild for that weekend, and then going back on my nobuy. I plan on blowing 2 grand that I should have saved up by then.


 
Cool, saving is important and as old head I can definately say save for retirement. I know your parents gave you the 411 on that already.  I never worry about saving because I always input into the retirement fund before I go on a spending spree$$


----------



## Charz

Yonks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I got a question in da spot.


 
The spot is close on Sunday, maybe we can check it out when you back on your feet.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! Just getting ready for the week...I just polished my nails a gorgeous grey color that Im loving! I bet the Zoya Kelly is going to look even better, I ordered it in the 3 free special last week...

Last night I watched yt tutorials and tried a hairstyle...a new twistout method...it yielded gorgeous results! I missed church today but couldnt wait til tomoro so I took my hair down today and loved it. My hair is a little dry! I think its the MHC Type 4 that did it...I may toss it...I think Im gonna co-wash my hair tomoro evening and re-do this style tomoro. But here's the link to the vid if the rest of u ladies are looking for a new and simple style:
YouTube - Twist Out Method 101: How-To and Maintaining

Also, one of my fave youtubers emailed shescentit and she's having a valentine's day sale! Just wanted to give yall a heads up!


----------



## La Colocha

Going to baggy my ends tomorrow with the whipped baggy cream. And then wendsday i will cowash, dc, and moisturize for a midweek boost.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Well I have *some stank a$$ Methi Sativa Step 1* in my hair now.  Oh yeah I finished a jar of it. I have two back ups. Just realized I haven't eaten any lunch so I need to pull something together. I plan to read at some point today too. Listening to music too right now.



 Shay, you are so crazy!! You think it smells? I don't smell anything when I use that. I love it, too!!!  I plan on stocking up on it after this no buy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just watched somebody's video using some Miss Jessie's curly pudding, now Im about to go co-wash and twist my hair with some lol...my hair isnt super soft right now anyway so it wont matter lol


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, you are so crazy!! You think it smells? I don't smell anything when I use that. I love it, too!!!  I plan on stocking up on it after this no buy.


 
Yeah it stinks! I'm wondering if the batch I finished was bad because it was extra stinky .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Yeah it stinks! I'm wondering if the batch I finished was bad because it was extra stinky .



I wonder! Mine doesn't have a smell as far as I can tell. Ewww...
(I'm gonna check it when I get home )

Sure does my hair right, though.


----------



## mkd

Sorry I missed all the chatting today!  I have been catching up on everything I didn't get a chance to do the past few days because i wasn't well.  I am finally my normal self.  knocks on wood.  

We are getting a lot of snow for us right now.  I really don't feel like being trapped in the house because the roads are iced up.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Sorry I missed all the chatting today! I have been catching up on everything I didn't get a chance to do the past few days because i wasn't well. I am finally my normal self. knocks on wood.
> 
> We are getting a lot of snow for us right now. I really don't feel like being trapped in the house because the roads are iced up.


 
be careful hun!

I know the rest of yall are sleep and Im on my way as well, its almost 11 here and I have to be up at 6! I think my hair really does "hate cones" or maybe these are just horrible products but I just wanted to try some raved about products and i co-washed with Aussie 3 Minute Miracle and used Herbal Essence LTR as my leave-in....gross! My hair feels like concrete lol...its so dry and hard feeling...I twisted it using the yt method that I posted earlier and I used MJ's Curly pudding...Im leaving it alone tonight but I may wash my hair sometimes this week and wear deep conditioner under a wig to work one day to get this hair back together lol...Im throwing 3-minute miracle away...its time for me to just start dumping things that dont work...thats so wasteful but its also a waste of my time to gather things up and give them away lol....

Good night yall!


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 
New week of saving $$! Be careful Mkd and Fab we are suppose to get some of that snow tomorrow. Hope everyone have a good day!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

One day closer to a 6day weekend.  I can't wait!!!

I moisturized yesterday with Big Daddy and sealed with Avosoya.  It was a nice combo for both soft moisturized hair and a pleasant smell. 

Everyone at church kept asking me what I was wearing?  I was like its my hair products.

Can't wait to get home and get in the bed.  I only slept 2-3hrs before work yesterday.

Have a great Monday Ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas.Com

Hope your Mondays are getting off to a Great Start!  I put on some MHC Buttery Soy & M/N last night.  Did not have to moisturize this a.m.

Can't wait until Mid-Week to have a few days off.  Still trippin' about the 'new guy/boss' He was there before & left....now they brought him back.  

Oh Well.

Hope I get a package or 2 today.


----------



## Charz

Hey everyone! I'm working from home today, I'd rather be in the office, hopefully I can make my way up there after MLK day.

Tell me why my boss emailed me last week and asked me when I would be well enough to "hobble" my way to an Airport to go to Atlanta?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Hey everyone! I'm working from home today, I'd rather be in the office, hopefully I can make my way up there after MLK day.
> 
> *Tell me why my boss emailed me last week and asked me when I would be well enough to "hobble" my way to an Airport to go to Atlanta?*



I loved traveling for work.  My last job I was gone all the time. 

This one, I have barely been out of the county for work. *snoozer*


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I loved traveling for work.  My last job I was gone all the time.
> 
> This one, I have barely been out of the county for work. *snoozer*



lol I love traveling too, but I had just had surgery 7 days before!


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, my subscription expires tonight at midnight. I don't know if i will renew until friday. I have not been focusing on my goals because i spend too much time on here, i love yall but its not getting me any closer to what i need to accomplish. So if you don't see me for a few days im still in the land of the living lmao, i will be back on friday. T if you need me you know how to get a hold of me. I will still post later today until i get ready for work.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hey everyone! I'm working from home today, I'd rather be in the office, hopefully I can make my way up there after MLK day.
> 
> Tell me why my boss emailed me last week and asked me when I would be well enough to "hobble" my way to an Airport to go to Atlanta?


 
You should be off crutches by then



IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Divas.Com
> 
> Hope your Mondays are getting off to a Great Start! I put on some MHC Buttery Soy & M/N last night. Did not have to moisturize this a.m.
> 
> Can't wait until Mid-Week to have a few days off. Still trippin' about the 'new guy/boss' He was there before & left....now they brought him back.
> 
> Oh Well.
> 
> Hope I get a package or 2 today.


Well when are you henna/indigo? 



La Colocha said:


> Morning ladies, my subscription expires tonight at midnight. I don't know if i will renew until friday. I have not been focusing on my goals because i spend too much time on here, i love yall but its not getting me any closer to what i need to accomplish. So if you don't see me for a few days im still in the land of the living lmao, i will be back on friday. T if you need me you know how to get a hold of me. I will still post later today until i get ready for work.


 
La, truly understand and hope we can communicate another way!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La, truly understand and hope we can communicate another way!



Naw when i said i will see yall on friday i will see yall on friday. I am only checking my personal email and the news. And doing  some research, i shouldn't be on here now. I procrastinate way too much and i need to get that together in the new year.


----------



## natura87

I'm still sick. I'm pretty sure I got everything that has been going around  and it doesnt seem to want to go away. I have about 2 more uses of the Vatika Frosting. and one more of the Tresemme Naturals. I thought I would finish it up, but that bottle is holding on. After I finish that I will use up my Burts Bee's conditioner which is about halfway gone (and a much smaller bottle).


----------



## La Colocha

Hope you feel better natura. Still haven't gotten my kbb yet, if its coming ups i still have time today. I went on the site to check my status and it says shipping pending, Oh well. And i see the flash wendsdays have a catch to it now, i don't know if we will see that mask on sale like we did before again. Still kicking myself over that one, and baggying right now.


----------



## chebaby

i figured out that if i do not purchased anything else for hair(at least on credit) my cc will be fully paid off in less than 3 months. so im excited about that. only thing i may purchase is herbatint hair color from whole foods and i can get that with cash. and i still wont purchase that for another month or so. i want to make sure my hair is as healthy as possible before i do anything else to it.

i took out my braids today and put my zing on it. its so cute because the pony tail part is nice and defined from the two braids. tonight i will braid it back up.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i figured out that if i do not purchased anything else for hair(at least on credit) my cc will be fully paid off in less than 3 months. so im excited about that. only thing i may purchase is herbatint hair color from whole foods and i can get that with cash. and i still wont purchase that for another month or so. i want to make sure my hair is as healthy as possible before i do anything else to it.
> 
> i took out my braids today and put my zing on it. its so cute because the pony tail part is nice and defined from the two braids. tonight i will braid it back up.



You still liking your two braids, i like mine too but i did a modified version with 4, you know how you do a braid on top and hook it with a band and braid it into the bottom. I then clip them up crisscross like an up do, its much easier for me when i moisturize and wash my hair.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't know if i already said this or not but when i get done with these butters i will stick to only oils with ceremides, my hair feels amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Naw when i said i will see yall on friday i will see yall on friday*.



I Fell Out Reading this while _Lurking_ at Work today!

You's Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha & Che ..... I sent ya'll something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed on a bit of Natures Blessing & MT.

I'm liking this Combo.  Will do my Henna Wednesday Night and might end up sleeping in it.  

I'll try to stay up....but not promising anything.

I got a e-mail reply from KBB saying the Response to the Flash Wednesday was overwhelming and my stuff should ship this week.  And thank you for my patience.

My ButtersNBars came today and I got a package from Ms. B.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha & Che ..... I sent ya'll something.



 YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk, thanks t.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just rubbed on a bit of Natures Blessing & MT.
> 
> I'm liking this Combo.  Will do my Henna Wednesday Night and might end up sleeping in it.
> 
> I'll try to stay up....but not promising anything.
> 
> I got a e-mail reply from KBB saying the Response to the Flash Wednesday was overwhelming and my stuff should ship this week.  And thank you for my patience.
> 
> My ButtersNBars came today and I got a package from Ms. B.



Let me go check my email, well i guess she did say something but shipping without notices is not where its at. Some drunk going to be walking around here with my mask on his head i will be heated.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You still liking your two braids, i like mine too but i did a modified version with 4, you know how you do a braid on top and hook it with a band and braid it into the bottom. I then clip them up crisscross like an up do, its much easier for me when i moisturize and wash my hair.


yea im still loving my two braids. very easy and simple to do. and of i want to take it down for whatever reason its not a problem to put it right back in. and with it getting so cold i dont wanna co wash so often even though i believe thats what helped me retain since ive been natural.
and i know exactly what you described. i was actually thinking about trying two flat twists in the shower one day. insted of my two braids. kinda like the southern teas bun with the flat twist coming around the front and going back, and then ill just have another flat twist on the side. i might try that with kckt this weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

I didn't get anything in the email, i will call wendsday.


----------



## chebaby

i think its so funny when companies say thanx for your patience, like you had a choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Let me go check my email, well i guess she did say something but shipping without notices is not where its at*. Some drunk going to be walking around here with my mask on his head i will be heated.



Girl....All I got was a: "Sometime this Week"


.......... about some drunk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think its so funny when companies *say thanx for your patience, like you had a choice.*



Hmp.  I Ain't PATIENT!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.

I never get a shipping notice from KBB.  Minutes after UPS delivers, I get an email saying it was delivered.  I don't know why she does that. 

We are snowed in.  Maybe I will be able to leave the house wednesday.


----------



## EllePixie

They told me that my stuff was going to ship last week - either Thursday or Friday, can't remember which day I called them. Side eye. Still didn't get a shipping notice.

Although - I do see that she shipped it UPS this time, so it will take like four days to get here anyway. Meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I never get a shipping notice from KBB.  Minutes after UPS delivers, I get an email saying it was delivered.  I don't know why she does that.
> 
> *We are snowed in.  Maybe I will be able to leave the house wednesday.*



Ya'll Only Got 3 inches right?  

But You All Got Ice Right?

We're expected to get 4-8 tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2 oz bottles shipped.  I can't believe I ran out of bottles.  

Can't wait for those to get here.  And 2 ounces is just the right size.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Only Got 3 inches right?
> 
> But You All Got Ice Right?
> 
> We're expected to get 4-8 tonight!


Yup about 3-4 inches but the ice is what has us trapped.  The highways are closed in some areas and the roads are awful.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Only Got 3 inches right?
> 
> But You All Got Ice Right?
> 
> We're expected to get *4-8* tonight!



We are getting 3 to 5 ( sounds like prison sentences) it has been lightly snowing all day and won't stop unitl tomorrow evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Yup about 3-4 inches but the ice is what has us trapped.  The highways are closed in some areas and the roads are awful.*



IK!

I saw it on The News!

Stay Put!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> We are getting 3 to 5 ( sounds like prison sentences) it has been lightly snowing all day and won't stop unitl tomorrow evening.



We're Under a Winter Advisory tonight & tomorrow.  

Hmp.  I wouldn't mind getting Snowed In........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Only Got *3 inches right?*
> 
> But You All Got Ice Right?
> 
> We're expected to get *4-8 tonight!*





La Colocha said:


> *We are getting 3 to 5 *



I Know Daddy Got 10-12

..................


----------



## La Colocha

Since i won't be here for a few here is what i will do in the next few days with my hair.

Tues-nada
wends- cowash with bfh yarrow cleansing conditioner and dc with the mango macadamia, moisturize, seal and braid with kbn oil and hair dew
Thurs- baggy ends with shea moisture dc
frid-? hoping kbb comes so i can use that dc, but i don't know what's up for wash day yet.

This is ot but i made an appointment today for friday to get a massage at the spa, i have not been pampered in a long time and i really need it. I hope i get a dude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Since i won't be here for a few here is what i will do in the next few days with my hair.
> 
> Tues-nada
> wends- cowash with bfh yarrow cleansing conditioner and dc with the mango macadamia, moisturize, seal and braid with kbn oil and hair dew
> Thurs- baggy ends with shea moisture dc
> frid-? hoping kbb comes so i can use that dc, but i don't know what's up for wash day yet.*
> 
> This is ot but i made an appointment today for friday to get a massage at the spa, i have not been pampered in a long time and i really need it. I hope i get a dude.



Girl, You got your Regi down don't you?  So are you 2 days a week now?

Oh.....Lemme know how that Yarrow is?

I hope you get a guy too. 

The last one I had I had a guy named Chaz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Errbody Go?/?


----------



## Charz

I'm back from physical therapy!


----------



## La Colocha

Im here, yeah i added another day so i can get this stuff used up faster.


----------



## mkd

I am still here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Let's Talk!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Let's Talk!



Sorry t, going to lay down for a few, will be back on before work.


----------



## Day36

Heeeey ladies!

La, a guy masseuse...giiiiiiiiiiiiirl! I never had one until my bday this yr, idk if I can go back to an Olga. He wasnt harsh, just...idk...good.

What have yall be up to?


----------



## mkd

I am washing my hair tomorrow, can't wait. 

I am thinking about ordering one more time from BFH but I am not sure yet.  if i do, it will be towards the end of this week.


----------



## chebaby

im here. i wouldnt mind doing a good long pampering to my hair but it is soooo cold i refuse to do my hair again until i need to lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> We're Under a Winter Advisory tonight & tomorrow.
> 
> Hmp.  I wouldn't mind getting Snowed In........



We have a Winter Storm Warning for late Tuesday night into Wednesday. Calling for 6-14 inches


----------



## natura87

I saw the most beautiful BAA today. There arent many natural heads in my area so when I saw her fro I was in awe. 

I wore a wash and go to the meeting/dinner tonight. My coils are literally the size of a coffee stirrer, its weird. There was a TWA, the BAA, my wash and go puff and a guy with BSL locs.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> We have a Winter Storm Warning for late Tuesday night into Wednesday. Calling for 6-14 inches


ok, we wouldn't know what to do with this much snow.  The city would be shut down for weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am thinking about ordering one more time from BFH but I am not sure yet.  if i do, it will be towards the end of this week.*



What are you thinking about getting mk?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you thinking about getting mk?


I think I am getting the ginger macadamia, the chocolate conditioner another pistachio.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> ok, we wouldn't know what to do with this much snow.  The city would be shut down for weeks.



Funny you should say that becuase this is nothing in my neck of the woods. I've trekked to school in worse weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I think I am getting the ginger macadamia, the chocolate conditioner another pistachio.*



My Order Shipped today. 

I got the Desert Castor Moisturizer and the Banana Avacado Conditioner.  

I thought I had gotten the Green Tea.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I don't know if i already said this or not but when i get done with these butters i will stick to only oils with ceremides, my hair feels amazing.


 
I realize trail/errors, lots of $$ freebie, giveaway that my hair loves ceramides oils too! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> We're Under a Winter Advisory tonight & tomorrow.
> 
> Hmp. I wouldn't mind getting Snowed In........


 
We will be under advisory tomorrow 3-5 inches so far and folks stocking up buying everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> We will be under advisory tomorrow 3-5 inches so far and folks stocking up buying everything.



Yeah, I wouldn't mind getting snowed in......

Seriously tho'


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, woke up late so i am in a rush, i just wanted to tell you all bye and have a blessed week, see yall on friday.


----------



## chebaby

i am sooooo bored and hungry lol. im so tempted to get a bag of chips and a pack of recee cups lol.


----------



## Ltown

I got a email from hv my grab bag is on it way, 20 days to be exact as stated. Charz I got my makeup, thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I got a email from hv my grab bag is on it way, 20 days to be exact as stated.*



WOW! Ltown ~ I didn't know you got one.  Anything you don't like, pass it my way.....


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> ok, we wouldn't know what to do with this much snow.  The city would be shut down for weeks.



Girl, we just had a big storm on Friday. We got 10 inches 



mkd said:


> I think I am getting the ginger macadamia, the chocolate conditioner another pistachio.



The Ginger Macadamia....



IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Ltown ~ I didn't know you got one. * Anything you don't like, pass it my way*.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Girl.....I'll take some HV Leftovers....

Hmp.  Ltown don't like nothin' no way.


....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ump.  I see Ori Still got that Tired Notice up.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i am sooooo bored and hungry lol. im so tempted to get a bag of chips and a pack of recee cups lol.


 
recee cups sounds sooo good, darn u Che! 

Good evening ladies, Im so tired, counting down til Friday...wish I could have an extra short week like T  Would love to play in my hair Thursday

Last night I twisted with the Miss Jessie's curly pudding using the new method, 9 twists on each side and my hair was GORGEOUS! Loved it! Rave reviews at work lol! I was nervous to just do 4 loose bands and go to sleep so tonight I did 5 flat twists on each side with some MJ's baby buttercream...Im really mistreating my hair with the products this week lol...we will be back to our normal products by the weekend, don't want Keri (my hair's name lol) to start acting up on me!

Just wanted to check in with yall...havent bought any hair products....10 days clean! Can't wait to see what SheScentIt is talkin bout! *Sidenote, yall see kbb trying to step her promo game up lol...these new weekly specials in addition to the old freebie fridays!*


----------



## mkd

If Ori doesn't have a sale tomorrow, she is so janky. 

Brownie, see, Imma have to get the ginger macadamia.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Lurking here at work.  So glad this is my last night on....I need some sleep.  We are supposed to get 4-8inches tomorrow into Wednesday.

I tried this style one of the girls at church was wearing where you tie your twists into a knot and tuck the ends under you make 3-4 sections with a pump in the front.  I liked the way it turned out.  It looks chic and only took 5minutes to do.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

Umm we are getting 12 -15 inches on Wed.  yeah I am not happy!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl.....I'll take some HV Leftovers....
> 
> Hmp*.  Ltown don't like nothin' no way*.



I was about to say....



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump.  I see Ori Still got that Tired Notice up.



T, don't even start!!! 



mkd said:


> If Ori doesn't have a sale tomorrow, she is so janky.
> 
> Brownie, see,* Imma have to get the ginger macadamia*.



Sorry, girl. Thats about my favorite conditioner right now... Gon get it, girl (as T would say)!!


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> If Ori doesn't have a sale tomorrow, *she is so janky. *
> 
> Brownie, see, Imma have to get the ginger macadamia.



 Janky?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Ltown ~ I didn't know you got one. Anything you don't like, pass it my way.....


 
Ok, you and Brownie joking methat alright. I can't help it because I have complicated textures won't hold a style or or products don't work  But the benefit will be saving  :dollar::dollar: .  I ask hv to give me some products for my hair type so you might not get nothing


----------



## Priss Pot

I swear, this winter weather is no joke on my hair lately.  Sometimes I'm having to moisturize like 2x a day, wth.


----------



## Ese88

I feel like my hair has been growing so slowly since my BC. It's making me feel a little depressed. I can't wait to take these braids out and give my hair a good pampering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

Yes, I Checked.  Hmp.  OFFICIALLY JANKY  Award & All 

*as mk said*

Just rubbed on some MT/Natures Blessing.

We Did Not Get Snow!  It's suppose to be coming tho'.

Oh Well, Lemme Get Dressed.

Prolly won't get any packages today.  Still waiting on BFH & KBB


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good Morning Ladies.

Picked up my last 2 packages this morning.  My BFH (the 2 Creme Condish & Green Tea) and some Cassia (thank you M).

Going to head to bed for a bit then do some grocery shopping before the snow.

Will do my hair when I get back from my shopping expedition.

Janky was our fave word in vet school...our school was quite Janky.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good Morning Ladies.
> 
> Picked up my last 2 packages this morning. My BFH (the 2 Creme Condish & Green Tea) and some Cassia (thank you M).
> 
> Going to head to bed for a bit then do some grocery shopping before the snow.
> 
> Will do my hair when I get back from my shopping expedition.
> 
> Janky was our fave word in vet school...our school was quite Janky.


Vonnie, Ayunatural has Karishma again so I just ordered, don't know if you are allowed if you are in that no buy.


----------



## Charz

Sigh, I came up to my parents house with a suitcase full of clothes and I am going back to my apt with two suitcases and three boxes of stuff. I'm day 11 on my no-buy... 

-My parents got me a really nice suitcase for Xmas for my traveling
- Replacement CD almond oil (one broke in transit)
-Zoya nail polish (only had to pay shipping)
-Three leather purses
-Tangle Teazer
-3 KBB hair masks
-phone photo frame charger
-Blackberry
-Two leather high heel boots
-MAC Mascara, lipgloss, pigments, glitter, Mixing medium, lash brush, Mega Metal Eyeshadow
-MUFE magnetized tins for depotting
-Food Saver Vacuum (present for Mother's Day)
-Contacts
-Skincare stuff (used 25 for 50 gift card)
-Crutches
-Knee Brace 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Charz

I want packages!!!!


----------



## natura87

I'm working on day 2 of this wash and go.I spritzed some diluted TW PMB, ran some Giovanni SAS through my locks and then applied Devacurl Angell. I have noticed that when I use the Devacurl Angell it only works well in my hair with Giovanni products.


----------



## Shay72

So I could not get on the internet last night. That f'ng Comcast . Well in the past it was cable and internet. Lately it's only been internet. We will see what happens tonight when I get home. So my plan was to get on my Nook and read. Fell asleep, woke up at 3am and been up since.

Picked up my Oyin this morning. I get door to door service. Meaning before I get to the door they are bringing packages from the office to me . I know my Oyin's probably been sitting there since Thursday yet I never went to pick it up. I don't even know what I'm waiting on anymore. I think just the cassia and everything else is clothes.

I've been using only Hairveda and Natural Jenesis products for a little over a week now and my hair looks and feels so good . So I will talk to Jessica about the grapefruit seed extract but I will continue to purchase her products.


----------



## EllePixie

KBB is about to be on my no buy list of companies. When I called them last week, they told me they were shipping my stuff that day...still...no shipping confirmation. So I figured I would call them today in order to get my shipping number. I have UPS packages from Sephora and AveYou coming on Thursday and Friday, and need to ship something out UPS, so I want to have them pick it up - but I'd like to know all the days they're coming so I can make sure I have the package ready by the last day (yes I procrastinate and am lazy).

Anyway, I call their CS, and for three times, when I try to get the CS extension, the line hangs up on me. Fourth time, it just kept ringing...so I eventually hung up. I get really mad when I don't know where my stuff is. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again. Shouldn't their shipping notifications be automatic? WTF?


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> KBB is about to be on my no buy list of companies. When I called them last week, they told me they were shipping my stuff that day...still...no shipping confirmation. So I figured I would call them today in order to get my shipping number. I have UPS packages from Sephora and AveYou coming on Thursday and Friday, and need to ship something out UPS, so I want to have them pick it up - but I'd like to know all the days they're coming so I can make sure I have the package ready by the last day (yes I procrastinate and am lazy).
> 
> Anyway, I call their CS, and for three times, when I try to get the CS extension, the line hangs up on me. Fourth time, it just kept ringing...so I eventually hung up. I get really mad when I don't know where my stuff is. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again. Shouldn't their shipping notifications be automatic? WTF?



I've never gotten a shipping confirmation from them, I guess that's not how they roll. Ratchet indeed. But I got my stuff last week I think on Tuesday or something. Hmmmm.


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I've never gotten a shipping confirmation from them, I guess that's not how they roll. Ratchet indeed. But I got my stuff last week I think on Tuesday or something. Hmmmm.



Si! Es no bueno!

If you don't want to send out confirmations FINE - BUT WHY DA HE(( YOU SAY ON YOUR SITE THAT EVERYONE RECEIVES A SHIPPING CONFIRMATION, AND WHY DA HE(( YOU AIN'T UPDATE MY ORDER STATUS IN MY PROFILE?!

**ELLE SMASH**

I know I live further than you guys so my stuff will take longer, but that's why I wanna know where it is! And I don't like waiting more than a week for products - what dey doin, walkin' it over here? Smh.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Is Ori out her damn mind? The long awaited "sale" that got rescheduled because of eventualities and reventualities and what not.... for 10 damn days... and then posted 5 hours later than she said it would be is a $1 off the regular prices??? 

*********.


Never ever ordering from her.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Is Ori out her damn mind? The long awaited "sale" that got rescheduled because of eventualities and reventualities and what not.... for 10 damn days... and then posted 5 hours later than she said it would be is a $1 off the regular prices???
> 
> *********.
> 
> 
> Never ever ordering from her.



I'm sorry but that is a disgrace.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Is Ori out her damn mind? The long awaited "sale" that got rescheduled because of eventualities and reventualities and what not.... for 10 damn days... and then posted 5 hours later than she said it would be is a $1 off the regular prices???
> 
> *********.
> 
> 
> Never ever ordering from her.


She should have kept that sh#t.


----------



## EllePixie

How po' does she thank we is? Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Is Ori out her damn mind? The long awaited "sale" that got rescheduled because of eventualities and reventualities and what not.... for 10 damn days... and then posted 5 hours later than she said it would be is a $1 off the regular prices???
> 
> *********.
> *
> 
> Never ever ordering from her.



Girl......

So, tell us how you really feel????

IA -- She need to go somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.

Hope everybody is having a good day.  

I heard from La Colocha.  She got her KBB today.  She said the packaging is To' Up and just a mess.

I still haven't gotten mine?  I got another apology again today from Customer Service about the High Demand from the Sale.

Just rubbed in a little MHC Buttery Soy w/MN.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i ended up co washing today with abba creme mask and using kckt as my leave in for my two braids. i smoothed it back with eco gel and i love that gel.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good day.
> 
> I heard from La Colocha.  She got her KBB today.  She said the packaging is To' Up and just a mess.
> 
> I still haven't gotten mine?  I got another apology again today from Customer Service about the High Demand from the Sale.
> 
> Just rubbed in a little MHC Buttery Soy w/MN.


to up like how?
was it anything like the kbb white box scandal last year???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Che!

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  I will mix my Henna tonight before going to bed.  I usually use ACV.  

Allow the dye to release overnight and clarify, cowash and apply Henna when I get home tomorrow.erplexed  May sleep on it overnight.  Or at least sleep in the Indigo.

I'll cowash with BFH with Plueberry and Olive Drench.  Will also do a Redken Deep Fuel Protein Shot.


----------



## Shay72

Okay so I didn't have to call Comcast and cuss them out. This dew smells good . I haven't ordered from Oyin in a minute but I like the plastic vs. the tape on their bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *to up like how*?
> was it anything like the kbb white box scandal last year???



She said the packaging is horrible.  The Labels all Lopsided and it just looks thrown together.  Even the Jars look raggedy    

She told me to tell ya'll and I guess she'll report in on Friday!

............


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I used the Huetiful for the first time on Sunday. I didn't get an instruction booklet and for some reason none of the you tube videos would play on my computer . So I did a search on here and was good to go. Some serious steam comes out that joint. It may be because I was sitting on a pillow too so I was deep under there. I was trying to make sure it got all of my hair.  I like taking it apart and putting it away in my room too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> She said the packaging is horrible.  The Labels all Lopsided and it just looks thrown together.  Even the Jars look raggedy
> 
> She told me to tell ya'll and I guess she'll report in on Friday!
> 
> ............


when i got my stuff it was packaged fine but i was pissed there were no inside lids because the conditioner is thin and was leaking out a little of all the jars
kbb need to get their ish together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when i got my stuff it was packaged fine but i was pissed there were no inside lids because the conditioner is thin and was leaking out a little of all the jars
> kbb need to get their ish together.



What ?????   

I Hate That! 

Me & Elle Ain't Got Nothin' Yet  That's terrible.

I wonder if Hanan Got Hers?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> What ?????
> 
> I Hate That!
> 
> Me & Elle Ain't Got Nothin' Yet  That's terrible.
> 
> I wonder if Hanan Got Hers?



I need to calm down before I get mine because I don't want to do a video ranting for 5 minutes about them...yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *I need to calm down before I get mine because I don't want to do a video ranting for 5 minutes about them...yet.*




............................

Yeah, Calm Down.  We'll Get Ours Soon.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> ............................
> 
> Yeah, Calm Down.  We'll Get Ours Soon.



Just sayin...it'd betta not have no crooked labels or ish spillin' out either. I don't even like that dang "Sweet Ambrosia" so my loyalty is next to none.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Just sayin...*it'd betta not have no crooked labels or ish spillin' out either.*




Girl I was thinking the EXACT Same Thing! ...........

Love the New Pic!  Very Cute


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl I was thinking the EXACT Same Thing! ...........
> 
> Love the New Pic!  Very Cute



LMAO I love the progression of your smilies. And thank you boo!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW guys ori is unbelievable with that ish; thats trifflin.

Elle and T I hope you guys get your orders soon, that's why I won't deal with KBB no matter how great the deals or the products; heard too many negatives about their CS.


----------



## chebaby

i hopw yall get your stuff soon. however i would love to see a five minute ranting video
yt has been disappointing me lately.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i hopw yall get your stuff soon. however i would love to see a five minute ranting video
> yt has been disappointing me lately.



LOL instigatoooooooooooor!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> WOW guys ori is unbelievable with that ish; thats trifflin.
> 
> *Elle and T I hope you guys get your orders soon, that's why I won't deal with KBB no matter how great the deals or the products; heard too many negatives about their CS.*



Yeah, 2 Heartfelt Apologies....But No Product 

Girl, I can't even speak on Ori.......  



chebaby said:


> i hopw yall get your stuff soon. however i would love to see a five minute ranting video
> yt has been disappointing me lately.



Girl...........  I bet not have no leaking. spilling etc.... La Colocha told me to tell you  she had to wipe her jars off too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Struggling this evening:

I just loaded up a BFH Cart


and..........

A MHC Cart

Didn't get it.  Don't know why? erplexed 

Hope Da' Spurrt passes on by.  11 Days In.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> LOL instigatoooooooooooor!


who me lol


IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, 2 Heartfelt Apologies....But No Product
> 
> Girl, I can't even speak on Ori.......
> 
> 
> 
> Girl...........  I bet not have no leaking. spilling etc.... La Colocha told me to tell you  she had to wipe her jars off too.


them jars were a mess. there was product coming out of the top and they were dusty as all get out because it was just rolling around in the card board box


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Struggling this evening:
> 
> I just loaded up a BFH Cart
> 
> 
> and..........
> 
> A MHC Cart
> 
> Didn't get it.  Don't know why? erplexed
> 
> Hope Da' Spurrt passes on by.  11 Days In.


be strong T
i really dont have the urge to buy anything except a phone and thats only because i need one. this one only works on speaker phone i really dont want to shell out the money for a new one but i need it. i cant be talking on the phone with people around, then everyone will know my bidness.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Sorry to hear about KBB.  I know you will get your stuff soon.

Don't get me started bout no O.O.  Imma hold my tongue on that business right there.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che- What kind of phone are you thinking of getting?  

All my friends are switching to Androids or android technology and are really happy with them.  I like my BB Tour but BB has been having some issues lately.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Che- What kind of phone are you thinking of getting?
> 
> All my friends are switching to Androids or android technology and are really happy with them.  I like my BB Tour but BB has been having some issues lately.


i have no idea. right now i have an iphone4 and i was thinking of sticking with that only because im use to it. but i dont use any apps so its worthless for that
i hear a lot about androids so maybe i should look into that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ms. T you can do it.  You are a strong woman that can do exactly what you put your mind to.  You decided to do a No Buy and you will do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ms. T you can do it.  You are a strong woman that can do exactly what you put your mind to.  You decided to do a No Buy and you will do it.*



I Know.  I had to step away for a minute.  Imma Mix up my Henna.  Which will give me something to do. 

I also looked at my Products  So.....it passed.

Thanks Vonnie!

I really should set a limit in February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> who me lol
> 
> them jars were a mess. there was product coming out of the top and *they were dusty as all get out* because it was just rolling around in the card board box



She said the EXACT SAME THING!


----------



## Charz

Dang ya'll my stuff was all nice from KBB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Dang ya'll my stuff was all nice from KBB*.



Shoot!  I hope Mine is too.

Maybe since it's taking forever, the rush is over and mine will be skrait!


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks Charz!

I received the package last night.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> i have no idea. right now i have an iphone4 and i was thinking of sticking with that only because im use to it. but i dont use any apps so its worthless for that
> i hear a lot about androids so maybe i should look into that.



I think all phones now are big about apps and user friendly interfaces.  It's more what do you want from your phone and what you are willing to pay for.

I want a new phone but I only have until Sept for my contract to be up.  I'm going to wait until then.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot!  I hope Mine is too.
> 
> Maybe since it's taking forever, the rush is over and mine will be skrait!


maybe they remembered my name and was like lets get her stuff out fast at all cost dust bunnies and all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Coat is still riding around in the Volvo.

I didn't feel like stopping.....the roads were/are too bad and I just wanted to get home.  erplexed

Too Snowy & too Icy.

If it's not too bad, I'll take it back one morning while I'm off.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think all phones now are big about apps and user friendly interfaces.  It's more what do you want from your phone and what you are willing to pay for.
> 
> I want a new phone but I only have until Sept for my contract to be up.  I'm going to wait until then.


urgerplexed im a very simple girl. i like to talk and text on my phone. thats it. i use it for the internet a lot because i work at night and get bored. but i rarely use apps.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I also looked at my Products So.....it passed.


 
This technique works really well for me .


----------



## rosalindb

You can do it T. Keep shopping your stash and think of the money that can be put towards your tax bill. I think you are doing really well 

I used the Komaza scalp conditioner this morning, I love the texture of it and I knew it would work before I even applied it. I really should have started using it a few weeks ago when the weather turned so cold. I do not think I will repurchase though as it would be easy to make something similar.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> urgerplexed im a very simple girl. i* like to talk and text on my phone*. thats it. *i use it for the internet a lot because i work at night and get bored*. but i rarely use apps.




Both bold is me.  I hardly talk on my phone. I text, BBM, instant message, surf internet, and send/receive emails.  I have a few apps (Pandora, Weather channel, dictionary, Bible) and only free ones ( I don't even use my twitter and barely FB).


----------



## Priss Pot

So with all the hype and good reviews about steamers, I wonder if I should invest in one?  Hmmm.  In my head, I'm thinking I could just be boughetto and put a hair turban in a bowl of water and heat it in the microwave , but I wonder which is more effective.

BTW, who is Ori?  And why is she only doing $1 off of products?  That sounds like Miss Jessie's last year at the Natural Hair Show in ATL, giving out them $1 off coupons for Target, wtf....what the hell you gonna do with a $1 off of a $58 jar of product?


----------



## chebaby

maybe if it keeps snowing i can get some overtime so i can pay for this new phone. i no someone is gonna call off or be late. no one ever sees the snow and think "let me leave early so i can be there early or on time so i dont cause problems for the person that needs to go home".


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> So with all the hype and good reviews about steamers, I wonder if I should invest in one?  Hmmm.  In my head, I'm thinking I could just be boughetto and put a hair turban in a bowl of water and heat it in the microwave , but I wonder which is more effective.
> 
> BTW, who is Ori?  And why is she only doing $1 off of products?  That sounds like Miss Jessie's last year at the Natural Hair Show in ATL, giving out them $1 off coupons for Target, wtf....what the hell you gonna do with a $1 off of a $58 jar of product?


lmao that is a mess. i didnt know miss jessies did that they know they have a huge following and $1 is good enough


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was mad that I forgot to use my $5/off Curls for Target.  I had some how missed placed it and out of sight out of mind.  That would have been some really cheap product to just try out.


----------



## chebaby

i like the curl lada conditioner from the curls for target line.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was mad that I forgot to use my $5/off Curls for Target. I had some how missed placed it and out of sight out of mind. That would have been some really cheap product to just try out.


 
Where did you get that coupon? At one of the hair shows? My goal is to go and focus on accessories. I can never tire of hair accessories, hoop earrings, and clothes if they are selling them for the big girls. Now if I am out of something and they have good deals I will purchase hair products. But ya'll know me I probably won't even go . I am trying to work on that in 2011.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

She said to like email her or sign up on FB and everyone would get a coupon.  I had it for over 6mos.  I kept saying I would go get something but kept talking myself out of it or misplacing the coupon.  I'd find it then never take it with me to Target.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> Si! Es no bueno!
> 
> If you don't want to send out confirmations FINE - BUT WHY DA HE(( YOU SAY ON YOUR SITE THAT EVERYONE RECEIVES A SHIPPING CONFIRMATION, AND WHY DA HE(( YOU AIN'T UPDATE MY ORDER STATUS IN MY PROFILE?!
> 
> ***ELLE SMASH***
> 
> I know I live further than you guys so my stuff will take longer, but that's why I wanna know where it is! And I don't like waiting more than a week for products - what dey doin, walkin' it over here? Smh.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Since no one is going out due to the snow I'm going to take my hair on a date tonight.

Just put a HOT on my twists and put my heat cap on.  I'm going to use the BFH Marshmallow cleansing cream, Moist 24/7 to cowash, and the MHC Molasses to DC.

I'm going to let them air dry then retwist them one by one.  I'm liking this long hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I can't wait for The Game to come on tonight.  I have it ready to DVR but I may watch it in slightly real time.  Everyone on FB is all geared up to start commenting on it otherwise I would wait for it to finish taping then watch it.

Them some fine men on that show.


----------



## natura87

There isnt some cool hair show in my area. I've gotta go all the way to Toronto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well......The Spurrrt went on & I went ahead and mixed my Henna.  

Will let this sit overnight and apply tomorrow. 

Hope to use something up this wash day.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> urgerplexed im a very simple girl. i like to talk and text on my phone. thats it. i use it for the internet a lot because i work at night and get bored. but i rarely use apps.





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Both bold is me.  I hardly talk on my phone. I text, BBM, instant message, surf internet, and send/receive emails.  I have a few apps (Pandora, Weather channel, dictionary, Bible) and only free ones ( I don't even use my twitter and barely FB).



(inserting myself into phone discussion) I'm looking to get a new phone, too. Definitely gonna be Android. Either the EVO or the EVO Shift. I do everything on my phone.  I can't wait to get a new one and load it apps (free, of course)

.......this is me, not commenting on Ori.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .......*this is me, not commenting on Ori*.....



Right. 

She's SO Not Worth It


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished applying MHC Molasses and sitting under heating cap.  Nice and toasty.

Snow looks so pretty falling outside.

I decided to use Mozeke Cleansing Condish instead of BFH.  I didn't wanting to "waste" the BFH on my twists.  Can't comment on the Mozeke I'll have to use it on loose hair to really know how it works.  My hair did feel clean and it has a pleasant scent, but can't say more than that right now.


----------



## mkd

Just SMH at Ori, like for real??? Why are you even having a sale?

I went ahead a picked up a couple conditioners from BFH, just the ginger macadamia and the green tea one.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I can't wait for The Game to come on tonight. I have it ready to DVR but I may watch it in slightly real time. Everyone on FB is all geared up to start commenting on it otherwise I would wait for it to finish taping then watch it.
> 
> Them some fine men on that show.


 
I love myself some Jason . I am so indifferent about The Game. I quit watching early last seaon because Melanie just gets on my nerves. I had the Season 3 dvds and then there were the marathons and I didn't catch up. There's my sign right there. I think I am done. Maybe it's because she is Joan's niece or cousin, right? I couldn't stand Joan, Girlfriends, either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Just SMH at Ori, like for real??? Why are you even having a sale?
> 
> *I went ahead a picked up a couple conditioners from BFH, just the ginger macadamia and the green tea one*.



So, You skipped the Chocolate/Coffee?

Girl, I had 3 BFH's in a Cart and had to talk myself out of it.  I had GT, & 2 GM.


----------



## Shay72

So the Dew has optiphen in it. The same preservative that Natural Jenesis uses so we will see how this works out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *So the Dew has optiphen in it. The same preservative that Natural Jenesis uses so we will see how this works out.*



Is this Good Or Bad Shay??


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, You skipped the Chocolate/Coffee?
> 
> Girl, I had 3 BFH's in a Cart and had to talk myself out of it.  I had GT, & 2 GM.


Yeah, I want some reviews on it first!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Yeah, I want some reviews on it first!*



Smart.  Hopefully, mine will be here tomorrow or Thursday. 

I still want the GT and the GM and maybe another Pistachio.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this Good Or Bad Shay??


 
IDK. I had never seen it in any of my products until the Natural Jenesis products. So I had narrowed down the culprit to the optiphen and grapefruit seed extract. I just noticed optiphen is in Honey Hemp too.So I'm guessing that is the new preservative they are using. My Juices & Berries are really old and I was fully out of Honey Hemp so I can't compare. But the old Juices & Berries does have grapefruit seed extract and not optiphen. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *IDK. I had never seen it in any of my products until the Natural Jenesis products. So I had narrowed down the culprit to the optiphen and grapefruit seed extract. I just noticed optiphen is in Honey Hemp too.So I'm guessing that is the new preservative they are using. My Juices & Berries are really old and I was fully out of Honey Hemp so I can't compare. But the old Juices & Berries does have grapefruit seed extract and not optiphen. We shall see.*



Thanks for the Explanation!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, You skipped the Chocolate/Coffee?
> 
> Girl, I had 3 BFH's in a Cart and had to talk myself out of it.  I had GT, & 2 GM.



 Leave them carts alone, T!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Leave them carts alone, T!!!!!*



Girl.... Who You Tellin'

And I had a MHC Cart 

IK.  I gotta get these Taxes Paid.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.... Who You Tellin'
> 
> *And I had a MHC Cart*
> 
> IK.  I gotta get these Taxes Paid.



......................

It's only about 2 1/2 more weeks. You can hold on!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> ......................
> 
> It's only about 2 1/2 more weeks. You can hold on!!


 
I think the month is going kinda of fast. I'm seriously bored right now though so I am off to read! May check in again later.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> What ?????
> 
> I Hate That!
> 
> Me & Elle Ain't Got Nothin' Yet  That's terrible.
> 
> I wonder if Hanan Got Hers?



Thanks, T. No KBB yet 

eta: Everytime I've ordered, there was no shipping notice. Matter of fact, my orders in Aug and Sept still say processing on her website. This one will just come as a surprise like the others.


----------



## mkd

I used the BFH shea almond coconut DC.  I love her conditioners, my hair feels so great.  I really like the asian cleansing pudding too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm finally getting sleepy.  Trying to get back on a day/night schedule is hard.

Going to rinse out this DC and then let my hair air dry.  Will retwist in the morning.  Some of them were coming out in my looser textured areas.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Had to play catch-up! Finished reading 20 pages....

Hair products used up:

8 oz. myhoneychild.com Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste
16 oz. hairveda.com Sitrinillah deep conditioner

Have one more use of an 8 oz jar of Karen’s Body Beautiful Hair Butter (It’s now called Butter Love). I bought 2 back in May when they were still 8 oz. I love, love this butter. Too bad she decreased the size and raised the price. I have one more jar left and YES, I would buy it again if it were 50% off. And it would be a staple if the size and price was right!

Still have not received my conditioners from KBB nor received a shipping notice.

The no-buy is going fantastic. I had a few panic-twitches 1/01/11, but I’ve calmed down since then and haven't any cravings for anything! Just waiting on ayurnaturalbeauty.com to have a sale--- if she ever has a sale....wanna get the red pimento oil....

That 10% off Ori is a joke.....not that I was ever gonna buy anything from her again!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I used the BFH shea almond coconut DC.*  I love her conditioners, my hair feels so great.*  I really like the asian cleansing pudding too.



 at the bolded!!! All of the ones I have used are so good!


----------



## Brownie518

Pompous Blue said:


> Had to play catch-up! Finished reading 20 pages....
> 
> Hair products used up:
> 
> 8 oz. myhoneychild.com Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste
> 16 oz. hairveda.com Sitrinillah deep conditioner
> 
> Have one more use of an 8 oz jar of Karen’s Body Beautiful Hair Butter (It’s now called Butter Love). I bought 2 back in May when they were still 8 oz. I love, love this butter. Too bad she decreased the size and raised the price. I have one more jar left and *YES, I would buy it again if it were 50% off*. And it would be a staple if the size and price was right!



Hopefully Karen will have the Butter in another Flash sale and you can stock up.  I think this week its the Jojoba Hair oil.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my crates.  I need to sort through the stash.  I saw a 16 oz of goldwell instant silk fluid in the store, it was $50.  I left it in the store.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i tried to stay away until friday but i can't, yesterday was a bit hard for me. I got a few things done that i had wanted to do but i still have more. I called into work last night because i just didn't feel like going. I will still have to limit my time on here but i can't go cold turkey. I haven't purchased anything and don't have an urge. Going to co wash this morning with bfh yarrow conditioner and dc with bfh mango macadamia.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Welcome back (so to speak) La Colocha. I had to limit my time on here, too. I've been sooo busy at work that I'm somewhat exhausted when I get home. 

Also, I'm committed to getting ultra-organized before the end of the month and so far, devoting, two hrs a day to this resolution is succeeding.

No-buy is still going great. I received an email from ayurnaturalbeauty.com this morning about her sale. 20% off today only. 15% off Jan 13 - 14, 2011. I'm using my pass to purchase the red pimento oil from her. *Newyear20* is the code


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> Welcome back (so to speak) La Colocha. I had to limit my time on here, too. I've been sooo busy at work that I'm somewhat exhausted when I get home.
> 
> Also, I'm committed to getting ultra-organized before the end of the month and so far, devoting, two hrs a day to this resolution is succeeding.
> 
> No-buy is still going great. I received an email from ayurnaturalbeauty.com this morning about her sale. 20% off today only. 15% off Jan 13 - 14, 2011. I'm using my pass to purchase the red pimento oil from her. *Newyear20* is the code



Thanks blue, i tried and did it for a day but like i said it was hard. I didn't even lurk i felt like i was banned. Good for you on your no-buy, i think we all are doing a great job.


----------



## Priss Pot

Y'all, who in the world is Ori?!?!?!


----------



## Charz

I can't wait to go back to my apt on Sunday and rollerset my hair!! And paint my nails!!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Priss Pot said:


> Y'all, who in the world is Ori?!?!?!


Ori is oriorganics.com. All of the drama with this vendor occurred in the previous thread. Poor CS, not replacing spilled or lost products. Replacing spilled products by shipping 2 oz. of product instead of a new product/container. All sorts of shenanigans. Poor attitude.

That 10% off is sorry!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, nothing new with me but school. I'm made ayunatural had sale after I place my order. 
Charz, nothing like sleeping in you own bed! 
Pom, La truely understand taking breaks from here, being tempted to buy is easy in the hair thread. 
Hope you all enjoy your KBB, I read about the packaging problem.  

We just said Happy New Year and two weeks left already so those of you in 1 leg no buy will be done already. 

T, stay out of the carts.

Brownie, what happen to my oil, did it get lost in the snow? 

We did not get even 1/2 of the snow they said thank goodness but sorry Brownie I see you all did.  Everyone be careful!


----------



## La Colocha

Finished co washing with bfh yarrow hibiscus cleansing conditoner and oh my gaw was it nice. It didn't really clean my hair but it was so moisturizing and thicker than the mango dc. It makes a great co-wash, will be getting under the dryer with the mango for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Brownie, what happen to my oil, did it get lost in the snow?
> 
> We did not get even 1/2 of the snow they said thank goodness but sorry Brownie I see you all did.  Everyone be careful!



L, yeah, I think it did get lost in the snow!! I came out of work to 14 inches!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Finished co washing with *bfh yarrow hibiscus cleansing conditoner and oh my gaw was it nice. It didn't really clean my hair but it was so moisturizing and thicker than the mango dc.* It makes a great co-wash, will be getting under the dryer with the mango for about 30 minutes.



Oh, really? Interesting.......

La, I'm glad you decided to pop in before Friday!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Just getting in from shoveling out my car.  If I can say anything about it, it surely is a workout.

About to start retwisting my hair.  Going to use Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding and Babassu Twisting cream.  I won't be repurchasing Mozeke this year. Just not built for the drama with vendors.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey La...I understand needing a break from here.  Glad to see you popping in

Charz glad you are going to be able to go home.  Nothing like having your own space, but still being able to go home to your parents.

Pomp thanks for posting the sale.  I was just on the site last night and there wasn't even a hint of a sale. 

Henna is a staple for me so I'm going to stock up for the rest of the year.  I may try the new henna she has but I'm definitely getting the Karishma henna.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, really? Interesting.......
> 
> La, I'm glad you decided to pop in before Friday!!



Thanks ladies, it is hard to break a habit you have been doing for so long, this is the only forum that i have been an active participant for 2 years. I lurk other places but this is like a home away from home.


----------



## Charz

I would really love to become a vegetarian or a vegan, but I am too picky to survive and I love chiggun, cheese, milk and shrimp!

I don't eat beef, pork and turkey already...

I don't like vegetables, soy/tofu or beans FAIL.


----------



## bronzebomb

Pompous Blue said:


> Had to play catch-up! Finished reading 20 pages....
> 
> Hair products used up:
> 
> 8 oz. myhoneychild.com Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste
> 16 oz. hairveda.com Sitrinillah deep conditioner
> 
> Have one more use of an 8 oz jar of Karen’s Body Beautiful Hair Butter (It’s now called Butter Love). I bought 2 back in May when they were still 8 oz. I love, love this butter. Too bad she decreased the size and raised the price. I have one more jar left and YES, I would buy it again if it were 50% off. And it would be a staple if the size and price was right!
> 
> Still have not received my conditioners from KBB nor received a shipping notice.
> 
> The no-buy is going fantastic. I had a few panic-twitches 1/01/11, but I’ve calmed down since then and haven't any cravings for anything! Just waiting on ayurnaturalbeauty.com to have a sale--- if she ever has a sale....wanna get the red pimento oil....
> 
> That 10% off Ori is a joke.....not that I was ever gonna buy anything from her again!


 
Sitrinillah is so great!!! 
The Butter Love is the only thing I like from KBB.  I wanted it in the discontinued scents (Hibiscus, Sandelwood, or Rose Petal) I hope she offers this
How is the pimento oil? I'd like to try it.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Just getting in from shoveling out my car. If I can say anything about it, it surely is a workout.
> 
> About to start retwisting my hair. Going to use Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding and Babassu Twisting cream. I won't be repurchasing Mozeke this year. Just not built for the drama with vendors.


 
I love Mozeke's products, I'm just afraid they will go rancid before I get to use them.  These two are my favorite.



Charz said:


> I would really love to become a vegetarian or a vegan, but I am too picky to survive and I love chiggun, cheese, milk and shrimp!
> 
> I don't eat beef, pork and turkey already...
> 
> I don't like vegetables, soy/tofu or beans FAIL.


 
Do you like all seafood?  Maybe a Pescetarian (sp)


----------



## Pompous Blue

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey La...I understand needing a break from here. Glad to see you popping in
> 
> Charz glad you are going to be able to go home. Nothing like having your own space, but still being able to go home to your parents.
> 
> *Pomp thanks for posting the sale. I was just on the site last night and there wasn't even a hint of a sale. *
> 
> Henna is a staple for me so I'm going to stock up for the rest of the year. I may try the new henna she has but I'm definitely getting the Karishma henna.


Yeah, she's been talking about a sale since Oct/Nov but was having problems with Customs holding up her orders.

I wanted to wait this morning before placing an order 'cause I wanted to see if she would add an additional 5% or so for her Facebook Friends. But she didn't; she only posted about the 20% off sale *TODAY* *only* on Facebook. So, I just placed my order for 5 jars of Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil and some rose petal powder. This stock should take me through 2 legs of the no-buy. My stash is now complete! Won't need anymore passes....Thank Gawd!!

I really like the bentonite or rhassoul clay masks with rose water or rose petal powder. 

Yeah, I'll be on and off for a month or two 'cause there's some things I want to achieve. But I promised myself yesterday I would not get behind 20 pages and try to read them all at once....LOL....So if I'm not here actively posting, I'll be here in lurk modesharing the joys and sorrows of a PJ......Thanks all for taking this journey with me....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Just getting in from shoveling out my car. If I can say anything about it, it surely is a workout.
> 
> About to start retwisting my hair. Going to use Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding and Babassu Twisting cream.* I won't be repurchasing Mozeke this year. Just not built for the drama with vendors*.


 

This is exactly how I feel. I love the babassu twisting cream but  can't deal with drama.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> Do you like all seafood?  Maybe a Pescetarian (sp)



I only like tuna fish, shrimp and crabs lol.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> Sitrinillah is so great!!!
> *The Butter Love is the only thing I like from KBB*. I wanted it in the discontinued scents (Hibiscus, Sandelwood, or Rose Petal) I hope she offers this
> *How is the pimento oil*? I'd like to try it.
> 
> Do you like all seafood? Maybe a Pescetarian (sp)


That butter love works so well with Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening creme or Oyin's Shine and Define. My twistouts are so defined and slightly elongated. The ingredients are normal butters, but I thinks it's her whipping and consistency that make it special for me. It really is a wonderful sealant keeps my hair very moisturized w/out the greasy feeling. Since she changed the size and price, is the formula/consistency the same? Does anyone know? I haven't ordered from her since the change.

I love the Strong Roots pimento oil. I know I could probably make it myself one day; but I don't want to be bothered with it right now. I think there was a thread about it and some people leave it on their scalp (Lita said she did). The directions says to apply it to scalp as a pre-poo and wash it off. I do that. If ever I have an itchy scalp or some such, I apply this, let it sit for a couple of hours and my scalp calms down. I love this stuff! As you know my concern is always about shedding. This is purported to help with shedding. Seems to be doing its job, too. No itchy scalp or excessive shedding.

And yeah, I've been thinking about trying the Pescetarian regimen. That's something on my list to try during the 2nd qtr. I'm trying to lose a few pounds. And I do love, love, love veggies and seafood!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bronzebomb said:


> I* love Mozeke's products, I'm just afraid they will go rancid before I get to use them.  These two are my favorite.*


I've never had a problem with her products going bad the 3 times I ordered from her the most recent during the BF sale.  It sits in the crisper of my fridge and has done fine.  I check them before i use them and they all look and smell ok.


----------



## Ese88

i hope kbb gets a uk vendor soon.I bought the hair milk, nectar, deepconditioner and ll mask way back when she used to do international shipping but i didnt like them on my then relaxed hair. i think i would like to try the butter love.


----------



## Ltown

Do you like all seafood? Maybe a Pescetarian (sp)[/QUOTE]

I've been pescetarian now for 2 years, nothing different with my hair


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I finished my Ayrunaturals order.  I got enough henna and face powders for the year. 

I qualified for free shipping.  I definitely saved money doing a bulk order and I'm not tempted to buy since Ii have everything I need from this vendor.

Still twisting my hair. Will leave these in until Sunday.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
this no buy is great for me. i looked in my stash today and have so much stuff i forgot all about. i forgot about my bee mine curly butter and moisturizer which i love so much. forgot about my curls whipped cream and oyin whipped pudding. lets not even get on deep conditioners, i am so stocked so i wont be buying anything for a while.
i pulled out my curl junkie repair me and strengthening conditioner which i plan on finishing this weekend. i also pulled out my carols daughter hair milk and kbb hair milk to finish up. the cd hair milk was so good for me last winter i have high hopes for it this winter.


----------



## EllePixie

I officially despise KBB.
I ordered indigo from Ayurnatural so I can mix it with henna and try to get my brown color back. Also got some hibiscus powder and other oils. <3


----------



## chebaby

elle let me know how your henna indigo turns out. i have some indigo but havent used it because im tired of the henna process.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

This was crazy I just finished my twists.  But I was watching yt vids and posting on FB among other things.  I tried to use up my Aloeba but couldn't it keeps holding on.  If I moisturize tomorrow I can use it up (I think).

I love lazy days like this.  I wish the roads were better so I could go hang out somewhere.  Most people have been staying in the house since yesterday.


----------



## La Colocha

I have my wash day reggie ready, 

wash- elucence clarifying shampoo
condi/deta- suave
dc- kbb mask
braid- hair dew and fluertzy hair oil.

Im going to use the kbb mask 1x a month when i clarify to make it last longer.


----------



## chebaby

i really dont wanna co wash because its so cold but these braids need to be tightened and im not gonna do it on dry hair because it never looks right. so tomorrow i will co wash with curl junkie strengthening conditioner. then ill use cd milk to do my braids and slick it down with eco gel and burnt sugar pomade. i used it last night and just love the way it makes my hair shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, Tonight's the Nite!  

Just got finished Clarifying with Abba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo.

Sitting under the Dryer with a Mendex Treatment.  Will Cowash with a BFH Combo & then Apply Henna.

My BFH Package Came today.  I haven't opened it yet (I forgot what I got).

No KBB & No Notice from KBB.  Hmp.


----------



## chebaby

kbb trippin'. or we just underestimated how popular she really is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Applied Henna.  I may leave it on until about 9 EST and then apply Indigo.erplexed

I Cowashed with BFH Olive Drench.  _Interesting Texture_.  Runny.  

Not as Thick as the Ginger Orange Cleanser or the Plueberry.  Went ahead & finished that one up.  (Thanks Che for the Return) 

Not sure if I'll sleep in the Indigo OR just stay up & finish.

Lemme go open this box.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> kbb trippin'. or we just underestimated how popular she really is



Well I have called them twice with no answer, and sent an email and haven't gotten an answer either. Elle no likey. Elle reject. Elle smash.


----------



## chebaby

T, the bfh i have is the ginger orange too(thanx). i may use that on sunday since i will more than likely shampoo on saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Applied Henna.  I may leave it on until about 9 EST and then apply Indigo.erplexed
> 
> I Cowashed with BFH Olive Drench.  _Interesting Texture_.  Runny.
> 
> Not as Thick as the Ginger Orange Cleanser or the Plueberry.  Went ahead & finished that one up.  (Thanks Che for the Return)
> 
> Not sure if I'll sleep in the Indigo OR just stay up & finish.
> 
> Lemme go open this box.



Is the plueberry a cleanser too? And is it thick? It seems like the cleasing conditioners were meant to be dc's. That yarrow was off the chain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is the plueberry a cleanser too? And is it thick? It seems like the cleasing conditioners were meant to be dc's. That yarrow was off the chain.*



Yes, The Plueberry is very Thick.  The Ginger Orange is a Cleanser and is very,very good.  

The Plueberry (Blueberry, Plum, Eggplant) was part of their Holiday Line.  It says it is a DC'er, but that you can also use it as a Cleanser.

Thanks for your review on the Yarrow.  Can't wait to try it and the Cottonseed Marshmallow


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, The Plueberry is very Thick.  The Ginger Orange is a Cleanser and is very,very good.
> 
> The Plueberry (Blueberry, Plum, Eggplant) was part of their Holiday Line.  It says it is a DC'er, but that you can also use it as a Cleanser.
> 
> Thanks for your review on the Yarrow.  Can't wait to try it and the Cottonseed Marshmallow



I am making my list for after the no-buy and trying to decide what i want to get, i know a few other ladies like the cleansers also.


----------



## Charz

With KBB I would have already attempted to file a dispute. Cuz I don't playyyyyyy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Noticed I (we) really didn't use the Olive Drench in the right way.  

It is suppose to be left on to Soak in your Strands, it says at least an hour to Overnight.

I should have read the directions first and saved it and cowashed with something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *With KBB I would have already attempted to file a dispute. Cuz I don't playyyyyyy*



Good Idea Charz.

If it doesn't come by Friday I will.

Thanks Girl for the Reminder.  

Cause Lawd Knows I'll file a dispute with the Quickness.


----------



## chebaby

after my no buy is up(which i dont have a set date or time limit but after i finish a ton of stuff) i will be restocking the following:
oyin burnt sugar pomade
curl junkie repair me
kckt
cd hair milk

i imagine that by the time i restock those things i will still have kbb mask, mhc deep conditioners, oyin dew, kbb milk and some other stuff on hand so i wont be in total need.


----------



## robot.

hey everyone. laying low because my hair depressed me for a few days 

scissor happy stylist got to me, but everything's okay now. 

curly x POP!: so here's what happened... new lessons for 2011 already :/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope to keep up with the No Buy every other month.  During the "Buy" Months I need to come up with a budget. 

Like maybe $50 a month (including shipping).  I'll have to think on that.

I think since I got that BFH today, and also doing my hair....The Spurrrt isn't messing with me tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> hey everyone. laying low because my hair depressed me for a few days
> 
> scissor happy stylist got to me, but everything's okay now.
> 
> curly x POP!: so here's what happened... new lessons for 2011 already :/



Sorry robo, your hair still looks beautiful to me.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Idea Charz.
> 
> If it doesn't come by Friday I will.
> 
> Thanks Girl for the Reminder.
> 
> Cause Lawd Knows I'll file a dispute with the Quickness.



Yep I'm giving them until Friday as well. I'm steaming on Saturday, so if my ish ain't red ta go we gon' have issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> hey everyone. laying low because my hair depressed me for a few days
> 
> scissor happy stylist got to me, but everything's okay now.
> 
> curly x POP!: so here's what happened... new lessons for 2011 already :/



Hey Curly x Pop:

I read your Blog.  Your Hair still looks cute. 

Yeah, You knew better than all of that!

But....it still looks very nice.  You'll be back in no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Yep I'm giving them until Friday as well. I'm steaming on Saturday, so if my ish ain't red ta go we gon' have issues.*



Okay Girl....We'll File on Friday!


----------



## La Colocha

I wonder if bfh would consider making bigger bottles:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I wonder if bfh would consider making bigger bottles*:scratchch



Girl, Naw. 

We don't need no mo' increases from them.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Curly x Pop:
> 
> I read your Blog.  Your Hair still looks cute.
> 
> Yeah, You knew better than all of that!
> 
> But....it still looks very nice.  You'll be back in no time.


i know, i know. at least i learned this lesson now instead of later!


La Colocha said:


> Sorry robo, your hair still looks beautiful to me.


thank you


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Naw.
> 
> We don't need no mo' increases from them.



When i get off this no-buy im going to need that yarrow to come in a bigger bottle. I really loved how it made my hair feel, the perfect cowash conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che, thanks for the suggestion.  Imma just stay up & finish.  I may rinse this Henna out about 8-ish.  I read in a thread someone used a Heat Cap.  I may sit under mine until about 8:00.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey if you send her a bottle won't she put your product in it? If i remember right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> When i get off this no-buy im going to need that yarrow to come in a bigger bottle. *I really loved how it made my hair feel, the perfect cowash conditioner.*



Girl....I felt the EXACT same way about that Ginger Orange.

It's Wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey if you send her a bottle won't she put your product in it? If i remember right.*



I think they said you also get a Dolla' Off too!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think they said you also get a Dolla' Off too!



No i mean a bottle of your own, not her bottles. If i send her a 16oz  bottle you think she would put it in there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No i mean a bottle of your own, not her bottles. *If i send her a 16oz  bottle you think she would put it in there?*



Yeah, I do.

I'm sure she would.


----------



## chebaby

T, hows the henna process going? did you rinse it out yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, hows the henna process going? did you rinse it out yet?



Thanks for asking......

I am on the Phone.  But I need to rinse it out.


----------



## Charz

I wonder what I should do with my tax refund money....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for asking......
> 
> I am on the Phone.  But I need to rinse it out.



I got my Indigo on now.  I guess I will leave it on until 11:00 p.m. EST

Then I will do a HOT & Steam.  Will use Kukui Nut Oil for my HOT

Lawd.....Imma be up all Night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' decide if I should open my Komaza Intense Moisture or use up the Jasmine Ultra Nourish Hair.  I may just go ahead and use up the Jasmine.  

Then I can open & rotate Komaza and something else.  Maybe I'll open a Sitrinillah. 

So, I'd have 3 DC'ers Open and in rotation.  ButtersnBars, Komaza & Sitrinillah.  Sounds like a good line-up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tryna' decide if I should open my Komaza Intense Moisture or use up the Jasmine Ultra Nourish Hair.  I may just go ahead and use up the Jasmine.
> 
> Then I can open & rotate Komaza and something else.  Maybe I'll open a Sitrinillah.
> 
> So, I'd have 3 DC'ers Open and in rotation.  ButtersnBars, Komaza & Sitrinillah.  Sounds like a good line-up.


you just reminded me i forgot all about my komaza califia moisturizer. i dont know when i will start using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you just reminded me i forgot all about my komaza califia moisturizer. i dont know when i will start using it.*



I can't wait to use mine too Che.

We really do have alot of Good Products

............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just put on a Pot of Coffee.  Lawd.....


----------



## mkd

robot, your hair is really cute and I like your positive attitude. 

Brownie, have you used the BFH shea almond coconut DC?  I may like that better than the pistachio.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> robot, your hair is really cute and I like your positive attitude.
> 
> Brownie, have you used the BFH shea almond coconut DC?  I may like that better than the pistachio.



........

I haven't.  I have it, but haven't used it.  Didn't it come in the 3/$20.95 packs???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll pull out that BFH Expresso Scalp Cream as part of my GA's Challenge.


----------



## chebaby

robot your hair looks beautiful. and that is exactly why i want my black hair back. its just looks healthier, shinier and just all around better.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> ........
> 
> I haven't.  I have it, but haven't used it.  Didn't it come in the 3/$20.95 packs???


mine did but I think it was supposed to come with the shea almond coconut leave in instead of the DC.


----------



## natura87

I just got off work and sat down to rest for a while. Its too darn cold, I am surprised I had to go in to work today.

Tonight I am going to twist my hair and wear it like that until next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I caved and placed an order from ayurnatural beauty.
Being snowed in and at the computer lurking didn't help but 20% off and free shipping_ I couldn't resist ._


----------



## natura87

I changed my mind again, I am doing box braids. These should stay in longer.


----------



## chebaby

wow that ayurnatural sale is looking good right about now. im looking at that cassia treatment with the added herbs. im not going to get it though but its on my list to try.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 
T, so you started your henna/indigo and should be done this morning right? 

I took advantage of 20% with ayunatural and order again should be good for the year, plan on using up more products up with it. 

I have 4 day weekend since my regular off day is Fri, I have school work, football game, social networking to do. I'll be resting on Monday. I'll probably do hair on Fri/Sat since it long weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> robot, your hair is really cute and I like your positive attitude.
> 
> Brownie, have you used the BFH shea almond coconut DC?  I may like that better than the pistachio.



m, I haven't used it yet but I think I'll DC with it later today.  I have 3 bottles of it so I need to get crackin on it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> mine did but I think it was supposed to come with the shea almond coconut leave in instead of the DC.



It says it comes with the Shea Almond Coconut Aloe Deep Conditioner & Leave In...

The site says: The daily deep conditioning of our Shea Almond Coconut conditioner, but this one has aloe vera in it.

I'mma check the ingredients on mine.


----------



## Priss Pot

My Shescentit should be getting delivered today, hooray!  Per the tracking info, it is in the city.

I'm gonna go slather my hair with some coconut erl and watch netflix until it arrives, so I can shampoo and dc then either twist or rollerset.  I can't wait to smell the products.

:does the cabbage patch:


----------



## bronzebomb

I tried the Qhemet Moringa Tree last night.  When I initially put it on, it just sat there.  It took about 5-10 minutes for it to penetrate the hair shaft (I was on the phone).  I then sat under the steamer and it softened, however, I'm still partial to the HV Sitrinillah.  So far, this (HV) is the best Deep Conditioner that I have tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....  I'm up.erplexed

I didn't make it last night.  Ended Up Sleeping in Indigo.  Wasn't as bad as I thought.  I just finished rinsing.  WOW!  

I Lurve Henna & Indigo.  Such Rich, Deep BEAUTIFUL Color.

Anyway, I just slathered on some Kukui Nut Oil and under my Mastex Heat Cap.  

Will do this Hot for about 30 minutes and then Steam with Komaza Intense Moisture.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDT, when I first started henna-ing, my original plan was to immediately do indigo after my first henna.  But then I thought, well let me see how just doing henna alone will work on my hair.  Now, a few treatments later, I'm not sure if I'm gonna move to indigo just yet.  I know I will eventually cause I love jet black hair, but right now I'm gonna enjoy the red tint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *IDT, when I first started henna-ing, my original plan was to immediately do indigo after my first henna.  But then I thought, well let me see how just doing henna alone will work on my hair.  Now, a few treatments later, I'm not sure if I'm gonna move to indigo just yet.  I know I will eventually cause I love jet black hair, but right now I'm gonna enjoy the red tint*.



I know exactly what you mean.

I looked at the Lovely Red Tint last night and....for a _quick second_ thought about "Not" Indigo-ing.  But I guess I'm use to Dark Brown/Black.

Will report back on the Komaza Intense Moisture.  IK there are alot of 'raves' on the Komaza Olive, but not as many on the Intense Moisture?

Should be really nice after this 2 Step Process.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.  Catching up on last night


robot. said:


> hey everyone. laying low because my hair depressed me for a few days
> 
> scissor happy stylist got to me, but everything's okay now.
> 
> curly x POP!: so here's what happened... new lessons for 2011 already :/



I'm sorry this happen to you.  I love your hair either way.  



La Colocha said:


> No i mean a bottle of your own, not her bottles. If i send her a 16oz  bottle you think she would put it in there?


  You have to email her to let her know that you are sending her a bottle.  I only think the dollar off happens if you send back her bottle.  She is quick to answer emails and clarify any concerns.



mkd said:


> mine did but I think it was supposed to come with the shea almond coconut leave in instead of the DC.



Mine came with the Aloe vera one.  Darn I wish I had gotten the DC (ya'll know I don't need another L-I).


----------



## SimJam

hay Ladies how you all doing? 

... still working on my BFH condishes I like em but I dont love em.
I added some hibiscus tea to the shea mango deep mask and I liked that very much.

back @ work and sooo stressed ... we got audited (a performance audit) and the report was awfull. Working in the environmental planning field in a developing country is depressing. 

on a much happier note I put in mini twists last saturday (did em myself took abt 5 hours on and off) and Im loving them 

any ideas how to reduce shrinkage when I wash? I was thinking I wud band the twists so they wud dry stretched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....Just got finished Steaming.  Letting things cool before rinsing.  I really like the Komaza Intense Moisture.  It smells great.  It's thick and great for steaming.

I'd definitely repurchase this DC'er.  It's a great price @ $16.00-$18.00 bucks and it's 16 ounces of product.

Will rinse, do a quick PC Final Rinse to close cuticle.  Apply L-I (BFH Desert Drench and a dab of QB CTDG and dry.  Will try out the TT too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I love the henna color even though I don't get "red" hair.  I think I really like the conditioning properties more so.  I can't wait to use the Cassia this weekend.

Does indigo help condition the hair or is it more for color?

I've only ever seen ppl talk about it for coloring the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I've only ever seen ppl talk about it for coloring the hair.*



Incredible Color and Blinging Shine Vonnie!  Shine, Shine, Shine.  It's great.  

btw Everyone:  I tried the TT.  I like it.  In fact, I think I lost 'less' hair than with my Jilbere.  Amazing.  

Of course I was nervous about all them teeth.  Wish I woulda' had it during my last horrific 'stretch'

I definitely think it's worth the $.  So for Brownie, Brown Betty and you other Relaxed Heads, if you don't already have it in your Arsenal, it's definitely worth picking up. 

It got my hair very _smooth_ and I was able to comb completely through it NG and all.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm glad you finally used the TT and like it.

I agree the teeth are a lil daunting at first.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Mine came with the Aloe vera one.  Darn I wish I had gotten the DC (ya'll know I don't need another L-I).




Vonnie, it says it comes with the Shea Almond Coconut Aloe Deep Conditioner & Leave In...

The site says: The daily deep conditioning of our Shea Almond Coconut conditioner, but this one has aloe vera in it.

I used it this morning as a DC and loved that ish!!  So glad I have a couple back ups.  The Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing conditioner was excellent, also. I'm going to start cowashing on a regular for a while.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks B!

I was wondering becuz of the Aloe it was more of a L-I (runnier?).  Glad to know it works well as a DC.

That Cottonseed Marshmallow is great!!  I had to sit it down for a minute since I can't replace it right now.


----------



## Shay72

Okay so if BFH lets me send my bottles up front then I want to try her stuff at some point. I don't care bout no $1 off bc I don't want to deal with them bottles. I think I will e-mail her. Thanks LC for reminding me of that.

I  Sitrinillah, Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy , and Shea Moisture. I am not looking for any more moisture dc's. That's it. End of story. 

I finished Natural Jenesis Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. It will be a repurchase. I've noticed less if any itching. I think my body had to get acclimated to the grapefruit seed extract.  Now with more exposure it's fine. I also finished a Shea Moisture dc which will also be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out The BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Cream and the Espresso Stimulating Scalp Cream.

I had to put MT/MN/Sulfur based other GA's away a minute because I may relax in the next 2-3 weeks.  Don't want No Problems.

Yes, the TT is nice and Yes, those _Teefus_ are Crazy-Stupid-Scary.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I finished Natural Jenesis Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. It will be a repurchase. I've noticed less if any itching. I think my body had to get acclimated to the grapefruit seed extract.  Now with more exposure it's fine. I also finished a Shea Moisture dc which will also be a repurchase.



Shay, is that the NJ Cuckoo for Curls DC you finished? Those ingredients sound


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay so if BFH lets me send my bottles up front then I want to try her stuff at some point. I don't care bout no $1 off bc I don't want to deal with them bottles. I think I will e-mail her. Thanks LC for reminding me of that.
> 
> *I  Sitrinillah, Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy *, and Shea Moisture. I am not looking for any more moisture dc's. That's it. End of story.
> 
> I finished Natural Jenesis Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. It will be a repurchase. I've noticed less if any itching. I think my body had to get acclimated to the grapefruit seed extract.  Now with more exposure it's fine. I also finished a Shea Moisture dc which will also be a repurchase.



These Are The TRUTH!  Haven't tried Shea Moisture?  

Now I can't wait to use the Komaza Olive Oil DC'er.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I really like the Komaza Olive Oil and would put in it staple category but she doesn't really ever have it on sale.

I'm a cheap PJ.  I like to buy a lot during sales.  If you have what I want and a good price for it (her shipping outweighs the price for me) then I will drop the cash with the quickness.

I wanted to try the Intensive because I remember Shay's review on it in the DC challenge last year or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I really like the Komaza Olive Oil and would put in it staple category but she doesn't really ever have it on sale.
> *
> I'm a cheap PJ.  I like to buy a lot during sales.  If you have what I want and a good price for it (her shipping outweighs the price for me) then I will drop the cash with the quickness.
> 
> *I wanted to try the Intensive because I remember Shay's review on it in the DC challenge last year or so.*



Vonnie You Will  the Intensive!  I wish her shipping was 'better'.  

Her and MHC.  They both have high (but Fast) Shipping.

Shoot!  You make me want to pull out the Olive


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used up & cut the Bottle of Olive Drench. 

That was the only thing I used up this wash day.  

I may try not to cut any more and collect them and send them back to her for recycling purposes.

I'll email her about it when I get a large collection of _'empties'_ and see if I can get some sort of 'Discount'  

I mean afterall, I will hafta' pay for Shipping to send them back.

So Far, NO KBB Sightings


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ms. T i'm really disliking you right now...LoL

I looked at the site and they now offer free shipping on $55 or over.

I have enough DC anyway.  Look into after the summer.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used up & cut the Bottle of Olive Drench.
> 
> That was the only thing I used up this wash day.
> 
> I may try not to cut any more and collect them and send them back to her for recycling purposes.
> 
> I'll email her about it when I get a large collection of _'empties'_ and see if I can get some sort of 'Discount'
> 
> I mean afterall, I will hafta' pay for Shipping to send them back.
> 
> *So Far, NO KBB Sightings*



Me neither...but the UPS man is delivering my Sephora today so we'll see if the KBB is with it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Me neither...but the UPS man is delivering my Sephora today so we'll see if the KBB is with it...*



Girl, this is a Low Down Dirty Shame!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ms. T i'm really disliking you right now...LoL
> *
> I looked at the site and they now offer free shipping on $55 or over.
> 
> I have enough DC anyway.  Look into after the summer.



Vonnie....But It's So Rich AND THICK!  I Kid You Not.  And it smells

That Shipping is a Pain in the behind.

Do you have any points stored up?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, this is a Low Down Dirty Shame!


I'mma call them when I get off this conf. call. They are really trying me though...I think my Sephora shipped the same day that they said they were shipping mine so...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *I'mma call them *when I get off this conf. call. They are really trying me though...I think my Sephora shipped the same day that they said they were shipping mine so...



Girl...Keep me Posted.  I should call them myself.

_*goes to look for number & order number*_


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...Keep me Posted.  I should call them myself.
> 
> _*goes to look for number & order number*_



Tell me if they actually pick up the phone this time...and they didn't ever answer my email. That's some coon mess.


----------



## hannan

That flash sale blinded me from remembering the sucky cs. I hope it comes before Saturday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnie....But It's So Rich AND THICK!  I Kid You Not.  And it smells
> 
> That Shipping is a Pain in the behind.
> 
> *Do you have any points stored up?*



A few...maybe a couple dollars off....nothing big.

ETA: only 1.19


----------



## EllePixie

hannan said:


> That flash sale blinded me from remembering the sucky cs. I hope it comes before Saturday.



Right though? I got all excited because I just got my steamer too and have been playing with it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...Keep me Posted.  *I should call them myself*.
> 
> _*goes to look for number & order number*_



On Hold Right Now..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Tell me if they actually pick up the phone this time...and they didn't ever answer my email. *That's some coon mess.*



...............................   

Ya'll Some Crazy Women Up in this Thread.  I can always count on a Good Laugh.

She just returned & said:  _"According to UPS, it should be delivered by the end of Business on Friday (tomorrow)_.


----------



## hannan

Maybe she's been lurking because my order status says "Shipping." Matter of fact, there's a shipping number! Turns out she shipped yesterday and it's in my town now.  But then again, sucky cs!  Funny b/c I've been checking the website nonstop and this didn't show up until the last couple of hours. erplexed

My Aug and Sept orders still say processing, though.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...............................
> 
> Ya'll Some Crazy Women Up in this Thread.  I can always count on a Good Laugh.
> 
> She just returned & said:  _"According to UPS, it should be delivered by the end of Business on Friday (tomorrow)_.



Did she give you the tracking number so you can look it up YOURSELF?? What da hell? It's like they use black market UPS or something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Right though? *I got all excited because I just got my steamer too and have been playing with it...*.



Elle:  I Want All The Details .......... After you Use It.

For Me, and My Hair, It's been the Single Best Investment I've Made.  And LAWD Knows I've made Plenty......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Did she give you the tracking number so you can look it up YOURSELF?? What da hell? It's like they use black market UPS or something...*



Nope.

Ray-Ray & June Bug's Uncle.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Elle:  I Want All The Details .......... After you Use It.
> 
> For Me, and My Hair, It's been the Single Best Investment I've Made.  And LAWD Knows I've made Plenty......



I like my steamer a lot, it's allowed me to incorporate protein into my routine because I don't want my hair to get overly moisturized. I'll let you know how it is with the Mask if I ever get it...



IDareT'sHair said:


> Nope.
> 
> Ray-Ray & June Bug's Uncle.



:flyingwit

I don't know how it's coming...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Wow!! Ya'll are getting put through.  Talk about negative press.  KBB needs to get it together.

No need in stepping up your operations if your CS is going to suffer in the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Wow!! Ya'll are getting put through.  Talk about negative press.  KBB needs to get it together.
> 
> No need in stepping up your operations if your CS is going to suffer in the process.*



Yeah, That was DC 29th btw

Well ........ maybe it will come correct.


----------



## EllePixie

Okay, I just got off the phone with them and it's coming today. I really do wonder if they are lurking because she had my tracking number ready for me when she came back to the phone...

She asked me if I had received a shipping notice and I told her no, and that my order still said processing on the site, and that I called them twice and emailed them previously and did not receive a response.

She...


Apologized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Okay, I just got off the phone with them and it's coming today. *I really do wonder if they are lurking because she had my tracking number ready for me when she came back to the phone...
> *
> She asked me if I had received a shipping notice and I told her no, and that my order still said processing on the site, and that I called them twice and emailed them previously and did not receive a response.
> 
> She...
> 
> 
> Apologized.



......................


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> ......................



Maybe I should edit my coon post.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not up to much today. I received a nice package from mama t, thank you. No buy is still going strong. Can't wait for this three day weekend to start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....My Door Bell Hasn't Rang yet.

I guess I still have time.  I think they stop delivering around 7-8 p.m.

I honestly don't think it mine will come today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm about to head out ladies (haven't seen my mentee in a month).  I hope the KBB drama is nearly over.

I'm going to put the LAST (Hallejulah!!) of my Aloeba to moisturize and put my twists in a messy french roll.

Until Later


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out a bottle of JBCO to seal my BFH with.  I think I have 1-2 bottles left.  I can't remember if it was B3 G1 OR B2 G1?erplexed

Anyway, I know I have a back-up in my Stash.  Will be using this Combo for a while.


----------



## chebaby

so kbb is a member/lurker aye??? im not surprised. whats up girl???


----------



## chebaby

so i took out my two braids last night and my hair felt soooo nice. and since my hair was stretched it was so easy for me to part my dry hair and oil my scalp with coconut oil. i missed using coconut oil on my hair. i have been using vatika frosting and let me tell you regular coconut oil is so much silkier
i drenched my hair in coconut oil and then today co washed and detangled with abba creme mask. then i used carols daughter milk and did a low puff. hair is cute but ive noticed little short hairs on my temple like its breaking off  i think its because when i wake up my bonnet is always pushed back from sleeping wild and i dont have silk pillow cases.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....My Door Bell Hasn't Rang yet.
> 
> I guess I still have time.  I think they stop delivering around 7-8 p.m.
> 
> I honestly don't think it mine will come today.



Did she say it will be there tomorrow or was that elle? If she sent it off monday it should be there today or tomorrow.



chebaby said:


> so i took out my two braids last night and my hair felt soooo nice. and since my hair was stretched it was so easy for me to part my dry hair and oil my scalp with coconut oil. i missed using coconut oil on my hair. i have been using vatika frosting and let me tell you regular coconut oil is so much silkier
> i drenched my hair in coconut oil and then today co washed and detangled with abba creme mask. then i used carols daughter milk and did a low puff. hair is cute but *ive noticed little short hairs on my temple like its breaking off*  i think its because when i wake up my bonnet is always pushed back from sleeping wild and i dont have silk pillow cases.



To the bolded mine did that too before, i think it was because i was using stuff too heavy for my hair. Like oils and butters.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, is that the NJ Cuckoo for Curls DC you finished? Those ingredients sound


Naw... I don't know when I will get around to that soupy stuff. Ya'll know I like my stuff thiiiick. Can turn the jar over and nothing moves thick. This one fooled me. I saw a video and the consistency was way thicker. Maybe it won't go on soupy. We shall see.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnie....But It's So Rich AND THICK! I Kid You Not. And it smells
> 
> That Shipping is a Pain in the behind.
> 
> Do you have any points stored up?


It smell so good . 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ms. T i'm really disliking you right now...LoL
> 
> I looked at the site and they now offer free shipping on $55 or over.
> 
> I have enough DC anyway. Look into after the summer.


You ain't know ? I think it used to be free over $65. I always order in bulk because of shipping and they rarely have sales. So when they do I go hard.  I use like 5 of their products.



La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, not up to much today. I received a nice package from mama t, thank you. No buy is still going strong. Can't wait for this three day weekend to start.


Shoot today is my Friday, YES .

I will be calling Comcast tonight because not only was internet down again last night I woke up and cable was in & out. I can't go the entire weekend with no internet. I don't think so. You know they bout to hear my mouth.


----------



## Priss Pot

Has anyone ever made an avocado mask for their hair?  Does it have slip?  I'm thinking of trying it one day, but I'm trying to figure out a good recipe.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nope.
> *
> Ray-Ray & June Bug's Uncle*.





chebaby said:


> so kbb is a member/lurker aye??? im not surprised. *whats up girl??*?



Ya'll crazy!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Naw... I don't know when I will get around to that soupy stuff. Ya'll know I like my stuff thiiiick. Can turn the jar over and nothing moves thick. This one fooled me. I saw a video and the consistency was way thicker. Maybe it won't go on soupy. We shall see.
> 
> I will be calling Comcast tonight because not only was internet down again last night I woke up and cable was in & out. I can't go the entire weekend with no internet. I don't think so. You know they bout to hear my mouth.



 Oh, so it was the other one. OK...

You stay having issues with Comcast. 

I can't keep my hands out my hair. It feels so good after that BFH combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie & Shay (and others of course) that use Methi Setvi why do ya'll like Step 1?  What about Step 2?

I can't wait to try mine but what to know why so much love for Step 1?

I know I to' the name up, but ya'll know what I mean.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie & Shay (and others of course) that use Methi Setvi why do ya'll like Step 1?  What about Step 2?
> 
> I can't wait to try mine but what to know why so much love for Step 1?
> 
> I know I to' the name up, but ya'll know what I mean.



T, I love the whole set.  Step 1 makes my hair feel so good. And when it rinses, its so silky and strong, I love it. Step 2 is very moisturizing. The perfect follow up. I think you'll like both of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I love the whole set.  Step 1 makes my hair feel so good. And when it rinses, its so silky and strong, I love it. Step 2 is very moisturizing. The perfect follow up. I think you'll like both of them.



Thanks Girl.  Good to Know.  

I just came in from my Stash not too long ago.  I need to get busy using (& forget about buyin')

But I Know that Ain't Gone Happen.....


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Has anyone ever made an avocado mask for their hair?  Does it have slip?  I'm thinking of trying it one day, but I'm trying to figure out a good recipe.


i did a while ago. i dont remember the exact mix but i know there was coconut milk, avocado and some oils. i didnt see what was so good about it lmao. i used it as a pre poo, shampooed and then conditioned again. it wasnt worth me trying again.


i looked at my hair again today and the red makes me want to cry. i know that dramatic but when im over something i am over it and i want it gone. i done did so much to my poor hair i dyed it at least 4 times in my almost 2 years of being a natural my poor hair. i need my black hair


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, i have plenty in my stash, i don't want to buy anything. I still have a few months to go but the vendors i am leaning tward sticking with are bfh and kbn. I still have to try that leave in after the no buy is over but these 2 places can handle my needs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, i have plenty in my stash, i don't want to buy anything. I still have a few months to go but the vendors i am leaning tward sticking with are bfh and kbn. I still have to try that leave in after the no buy is over but these 2 places can handle my needs.




I just rubbed a little BFH Espresso Stimulating Hair Cream.  It feels wonderful.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just rubbed a little BFH Espresso Stimulating Hair Cream.  It feels wonderful.



That sounds nice, i am liking the things i have tried so far. With these 2 places i can make bulk purchases 2x a year to cut out on shipping from different places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That sounds nice, i am liking the things i have tried so far. With these 2 places i can make bulk purchases 2x a year to cut out on shipping from different places.



Yeah, And You Might WIN A Grand Prize Sweepstakes.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Stay with this Roux Mendex for a minute and Finish this bottle out.  I have 1 Back-Up.  Once I finish this bottle I will switch over to SSI Okra. 

I've been wanting to get to this Okra, but I'm stuck right now on this Mendex. 

Mendex will definitely become a staple in my stash.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, And You Might WIN A Grand Prize Sweepstakes.......



I hope so one day, i like her values and what the company stands for, i hope they continue with their success .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hope so one day*, i like her values and what the company stands for, i hope they continue with their success .



I Hope I WIN TOO!  (And Brownie).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm back.  My mentee is a trip.  I always feel a thousand times better when I go see her.

I'm itching to take these twists out and do a Cassia treatment tomorrow rather than Sunday.  

Don't know what I'd do with it afterward.  I just wanna treat my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's Everybody Doing?  I was really happy to do my hair today.  

It feels good.

I may do it again on Tuesday? (Since I'll still be off).  Maybe?  

If I do, I'll Co-Cleanse with Plueberry. And DC/Steam again with Komaza Hair Care Intensive.


----------



## EllePixie

Got my KBB. No funkyness really, I think they should put more padding in the boxes though. Is the condish supposed to be this thin? It's the thinnest DC I have ever seen...


----------



## Priss Pot

Chebaby, I know how you feel.  I felt the same way this past summer with my color.  I couldn't take it anymore.  My colored ends felt so different from my virgin roots.  When I would straighten, my ends would fray and just wouldn't stay straight.  I did everything I could as far as taking care of my hair (moisturizing, protein, etc), but all I did was prolong the damage.  With my first bout with color as a natural, I didn't do any protein dc's, only moisturizing ones, so my hair became so mushy after only a couple months that I did a 2nd BC.  I figured when I colored again, I'd know better....well I did do better in terms of care, but my ends started going downhill after about 1.5 years w/ the 2nd round of color.  I had to get rid of it.  Now, I pretty much have the length back that I cut off back in August.  

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Got my KBB.* No funkyness really, I think they should put more padding in the boxes though. Is the condish supposed to be this thin? It's the thinnest DC I have ever seen...



Hmp.  I Still Ain't Got Mine.......

I shoulda' got that tracking #


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm watching the gif thread laughing my booty off.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm back.  My mentee is a trip.  I always feel a thousand times better when I go see her.
> 
> I'm itching to take these twists out and do a Cassia treatment tomorrow rather than Sunday.
> 
> Don't know what I'd do with it afterward.  I just wanna treat my hair.



Is that your mentor? I am thinking of getting a life coach, another young lady was posting about it in ot and i have been thinking of doing it myself.



IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Everybody Doing?  I was really happy to do my hair today.
> 
> It feels good.
> 
> I may do it again on Tuesday? (Since I'll still be off).  Maybe?
> 
> If I do, I'll Co-Cleanse with Plueberry. And DC/Steam again with Komaza Hair Care Intensive.



I am doing a little research and getting ready for tonight. I am not that tired i got a lot of rest today. I can't wait for my massage tomorrow and i told her i wanted a man, not a lady that looks like a man but a real man balls and all. i had her dying.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I mentor an elementary student in a program called US Dream Academy(they have them in most major cities).  I go once a week and play games, do skill building activities, talk, arts & crafts (we were doing gimp last fall).  The rest of the program helps to build them academically but the mentors help to build self-esteem/confidence, talk about goals and what they want to do in the future.

Only time I've heard the term Life Coach is in relationship to Christian counseling.  Is that what you meant?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Is that your mentor? I am thinking of getting a life coach, another young lady was posting about it in ot and i have been thinking of doing it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing a little research and getting ready for tonight. I am not that tired i got a lot of rest today. I can't wait for my massage tomorrow and i told her i wanted a man,* not a lady that looks like a man but a real man balls and all*. i had her dying.



..............


----------



## natura87

I didnt finish my braids so I wore my puff and then used what I has already braided as a bang.


----------



## Priss Pot

Today I shampooed and did a dc w/ Shescentit Banana Brulee.  On first impression, it's a very nice conditioner...very thick and has some slip.  I then detangled and twist my hair with Daddy Dew and sealed w/ Darcy's Coconut & Hibiscus Oil.  I'm really loving that oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I mentor an elementary student in a program called US Dream Academy(they have them in most major cities).  I go once a week and play games, do skill building activities, talk, arts & crafts (we were doing gimp last fall).  The rest of the program helps to build them academically but the mentors help to build self-esteem/confidence, talk about goals and what they want to do in the future.
> 
> Only time I've heard the term Life Coach is in relationship to Christian counseling.  Is that what you meant?



No i was thinking of something else, sorry i read mentee but didn't even think. That is nice that you do that vonnie.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> ..............



Sometimes i just say anything, she was like manly man like grrrr, i said yes girl like grrr no tuna fish.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Uh uh La...tuna fish


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Uh uh La...tuna fish



, I know there are very good women out there but my back needs to be beat, i need a manly man, an i been working construction all day, wrangler wearing, cigarette smoking, bull riding, i shoot deer in my spare time and carry the carcass across my shoulders, carhartt jacket buying man. Lmao, ok im doing too much now but yall get my drift.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been on the Phone. 

Seems like I missed some Fun!

My 2 ounce Pointy Tipped Bottles came today.  I will put some oils into small 2 ounce bottles.

Kicking myself for not getting that tracking # from KBB

Hanan hasn't gotten hers yet has she???


----------



## hannan

According to that tracking number, it should come tomorrow.

It still says processing on your order, T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> According to that tracking number, it should come tomorrow.
> 
> *It still says processing on your order, T?*



I don't have a tracking #.  I called today and spoke to someone in Customer Service.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I've been having this nagging feeling to straighten my hair.

I think I want something different, but I know my hair and heat =

I'm getting tired of twists but I need a PS that will stay at least 3 days in a row with minimal retouching and look presentable.

I think I'm going to go mix up that Cassia now.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I've been having this nagging feeling to straighten my hair.
> 
> I think I want something different, but I know my hair and heat =
> 
> I'm getting tired of twists but I need a PS that will stay at least 3 days in a row with minimal retouching and look presentable.
> 
> I think I'm going to go mix up that Cassia now.



Have you thought of braids and pinning them up?. I have my ps and it looks nice enough to wear out with accessories.


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, I have been thinking about flat ironing more often.  I may do it tomorrow and then maybe once a month or so.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Have you thought of braids and pinning them up?. I have my ps and it looks nice enough to wear out with accessories.



I like braids.  I think my aversion to them was it was my staple style for the last 6mos of my transition.

Are you talking about like small braids or bigger ones?



mkd said:


> Vonnie, I have been thinking about flat ironing more often.  I may do it tomorrow and then maybe once a month or so.



I think I want the straight hair so I can wear my hair "out".  I wish sometimes I could straighten more often.  Poor lil flat iron sitting in the closet only used 1 time.

Maybe I'll put in some curlformers.  When my no buy is over (or next fall) I'll buy some big magnetic rollers, that snap.  I can't rollerset to save my life.  I think it's mostly cuz my rollers (the ones I know how to use) are too small.


----------



## mkd

vonnie, i had to buy the magnetic rollers that snap too.  I love mesh rollers best but they get so tight, they were causing breakage.  I use really big snap on ones now.  They dont get as tight as i like but its ok.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> vonnie, i had to buy the magnetic rollers that snap too.  I love mesh rollers best but they get so tight, they were causing breakage.  *I use really big snap on ones now.  They dont get as tight as i like but its ok*.



I always wondered if this would/could cause damage.  

I would use the silver clips but could never get those tight enough.  i have the purple rollers which are the right size for my length.  

If I can't get something right I stop doing it and that's how I felt with rollersetting.  I like big hair but it just looked clownish.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't have a tracking #.  I called today and spoke to someone in Customer Service.erplexed



If you don't get it tomorrow that is a tragedy.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> *If you don't get it tomorrow that is a tragedy.*





And this is why I dont buy from KBB. They make people wait too long and the CS sucks. Yeah your products may be good but I shouldnt have to deal with craptastic customer service and decreasing product sizes. Heck, this is our money, these companies need to recognize that if they dont want to do right by us that we and "our monees" can go elsewhere. There are a variety of options to choose from and if you dont wanna ack right someone else will. A few pages back I saw that someone mentioned that the doo doo can replace KBB for her. KBB betta recognize.


----------



## natura87

When I finish these braids I will have finished the Milk Protein and Olive Oil creme. A definite repurchase, under 5 bucks for 8 ounces, pretty good ingredients and i can get it from a brick and mortar.


----------



## Shay72

Um yeah so I didn't get in until 11:30 because I was out with some friends. I just got off the phone about 15 minutes ago. I called Comcast and they said there was something wrong with my network interface card. I called Dell and the first thing we figured out was I switched the cable cords up in the router. It was from hooking them and unhooking them a million times . What's crazy about that is I self installed my hi speed internet, modem, and all. They gave me a choice of having a tech come out and I pay or I pick up the self install kit and not pay. Yeah I picked up the self install kit and did it myself. All that to say I hooked the ish up initially by myself years ago yet switched up the cords a few days ago. I was frustrated. The other issue was I have two internet providers  At &T and Comcast. So the lady at Dell said I need to pick one each time I connect and she suggested I pick Comcast. The two were interfering. I'm a mess .  I'm happy now .


----------



## Shay72

Lc this is me posting from my nook color


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Lc this is me posting from my nook color



Good morning ladies, yay shay, i will be going to bn today.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Sometimes i just say anything, she was like manly man like grrrr, i said yes girl like grrr *no tuna fish*.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm so in love with making my own body products.  I've been making my own lotions for months now (for personal use, not for selling), and I love it.  My main mixture is distilled water, olive oil, emulsifying wax, veggie glycerin, and either vit E or grapeseed oil as a preservative (and some added fragrance).  I have so many fragrance oils.

Right now, I'm using up a butter that I made, that I originally intended on using it for my hair but I started using it on my body and couldn't stop.  It's a fairly simple mixture, just shea butter, aloe vera gel, jojoba oil, vit E, and fragrance. 

Today I'm in the spirit to make a light, fluffy souffle textured butter, maybe one that I can use in my hair that won't weigh it down.  I'm gonna use lots of coconut oil in it, so that should help.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 said:


> I didnt finish my braids so I wore my puff and then used what I has already braided as a bang.


 
yep when Im twistsing I always start at the front so if I get tired/distracted I can always just do somethin with the back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For MLK Day.....Komaza Hair Care as FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS!

January 15th through 17th I just got the email this morning.

oke:okeVonnie) "Free Shipping.....on Errrthang"


----------



## Charz

Day 14......I almost broke down and bought some clothes from jcrew, but I closed down that browser with a quickness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

Just rubbed on a little Hydratherma Oil and some cream.  Will tie up most of the day.

TGIF! (For those of you at work).

Hopefully, errrbody or most of us will have Monday off.

Will see if my KBB Arrives today.  I did e-mail them last night via PayPal.  Will start my Dispute Resolution if it doesn't come today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, I might get some Komaza. 

IK Ya'll, but I want that FREE SHIPPING. ........... 

Can't pass it up.

Lemme Go e-mail Brownie.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> For MLK Day.....Komaza Hair Care as FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS!
> 
> January 15th through 17th I just got the email this morning.
> 
> oke:okeVonnie) "Free Shipping.....on Errrthang"


 
was it the Olive moiisture mask that u said was good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> was it the Olive moiisture mask that u said was good?



I used the Intensive Moisture Treatment yesterday.  I wanted to give it it's "Props".  Seem like most of the Threads give Big Ups to the Olive --- But the Intensive Moisture was Wonderful.

I had Hendigo'ed so, it was right on time, replenishing moisture from the after effects of Henna.

I'd like to get another jar of this and 1 jar of the Olive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder Who Else will Slip in a MLK Sale????????

Oh Lawd....I might fall totally off the Wagon.

.......


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> For MLK Day.....Komaza Hair Care as FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS!
> 
> January 15th through 17th I just got the email this morning.
> 
> oke:okeVonnie) "Free Shipping.....on Errrthang"




Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO!!!!!

I'm trying to save my 2 passes to haul some Qhemet and to go to the Bronner's Brother Hair show. FREE SHIPPING??? NOOOOOO


----------



## Charz

Thank goodness that moisture recovery DC has Dipalmitoylethyldimonium Chloride  which my hair HATES!

Yes!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to save my 2 passes to haul some Qhemet and to go to the Bronner's Brother Hair show. FREE SHIPPING??? NOOOOOO



You don't use Komaza do you? 

Have you Tried????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Thank goodness that moisture recovery DC has *Dipalmitoylethyldimonium Chloride * which my hair HATES!
> 
> Yes!!!!



What the Debil is this????erplexed

Okay......What about the Olive?????


----------



## Priss Pot

If anyone ever comes across an oil sale, could you post it?  I just ran out of Sweet Almond Oil.  The same thing happened with my Jojoba Oil.  I have multiple bottles of stuff, so when I reached for another Sweet Almond (it was in an opaque bottle), it was empty.  Daggonit, why am I keeping these empty oil bottles.  

I'm gonna keep checking sites like Camden Gray and Oils By Nature to see if they offer any specials or shipping sales.  I will gladly use a No-Buy Pass to restock my oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> What the Debil is this????erplexed
> 
> Okay......What about the Olive?????



Nevermind.  I just looked it up.  It's in both.  A Derivitive of Palm Oil.  Got It.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> You don't use Komaza do you?
> 
> Have you Tried????



The Olive mask, the hair growth oil, some weird arse moisturizer that was pink, the cleansing cream.

I didn't like any of it, except for the growth oil, but I don't believe in external growth aids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> The Olive mask, the hair growth oil, some weird arse moisturizer that was pink, *the cleansing cream.
> *
> I didn't like any of it, except for the growth oil, but *I don't believe in external growth aids.*



Hmp.  I didn't know they had a Cleansing Cream. 

Off to look.

Yeah, I know @2nd Bolded.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, I might get some Komaza.
> 
> IK Ya'll, but I want that FREE SHIPPING. ...........
> 
> Can't pass it up.
> 
> Lemme Go e-mail Brownie.


 
Come on now you normally have to spend $55 to get free shipping. You wouldn't spend that normally? You don't do small orders.  You gonna be mad at yourself if you slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Come on now you normally have to spend $55 to get free shipping. You wouldn't spend that normally? You don't do small orders.  You gonna be mad at yourself if you slip.*



Don't say that................

.............

I was gone get:  1 Jar Olive.  1 Jar Of Intense.  That's it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I didn't know they had a Cleansing Cream.
> 
> Off to look.
> 
> Yeah, I know @2nd Bolded.


 
The cleansing cream is new. They mentioned either in their e-mail or on FB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *The cleansing cream is new. They mentioned either in their e-mail or on FB.*



I didn't see it on their site.  I only saw 'Poos?  

Anyway, Imma re-up on the Olive & the Intensive.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I didn't know they had a Cleansing Cream.
> 
> Off to look.
> 
> Yeah, I know @2nd Bolded.



They had it like a year ago. I don't know if they reformulated it, but it stripped my hair worse than a sulfate shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *They had it like a year ago. I don't know if they reformulated it, but it stripped my hair worse than a sulfate shampoo.*



I won't get that.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, 
 T, pushing the products, see what happens when you are off to many days, that komaza is free shipping on $55 of stuff! I don't need that much. I got my HV grab bag and they hooked me up: frosting, jelly, moist conditioner and cocasto.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I went to look too and they only have poos. So yeah some of the Moku stuff is Mojo stuff. Let me compare ingredients. Let me find out I need to quit Komaza and find another dc after all . I hate little surprises. Not like my dc has changed but some of their products changed and they didn't even mention it. They mentioned having new stuff but nothing about reformulations and removal of other products. It's the principle.


----------



## Ese88

Ive started taking the opportunity to eat fresh fruits daily to improve my diet and in turn my hair growth. Today I had a helping of bananas,pineapple and watermelon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good Morning,
> *T, pushing the products, see what happens when you are off to many days, that komaza is free shipping on $55 of stuff! I don't need that much. I got my HV grab bag and they hooked me up: frosting, jelly, moist conditioner and cocasto.*



No It's Not!

It's free shipping on anything Jan 15-17. 

And I haven't been off too many days.  I've only been off 1 day.

Did YOU Get the E-mail??????


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder Who Else will Slip in a MLK Sale????????
> 
> Oh Lawd....I might fall totally off the Wagon.
> 
> .......


 
They all should since they are BB or maybe at least in Feb  Black history month.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> No It's Not!
> 
> It's free shipping on anything Jan 15-17.
> 
> And I haven't been off too many days. I've only been off 1 day.
> 
> Did YOU Get the E-mail??????


 
No went to the site, T you know they are not shipping free for anything under $20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> No went to the site, T you know they are not shipping free for anything under $20



It Says *Free Shipping on ALL ORDERS* Ltown........


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I won't get that.



I ended up using it to clean my toilet. it did a really good job


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> No It's Not!
> 
> It's free shipping on anything Jan 15-17.
> 
> And I haven't been off too many days. I've only been off 1 day.
> 
> Did YOU Get the E-mail??????


 
Still not worth it to me and I'm out of Intense Moisture Therapy and it's one of my staples. Not on my staples list for the No Buy Challenge. I could only list 10 .Besides I might be bout to quit them once I do my research .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Says *Free Shipping on ALL ORDERS* Ltown........


 
The site shows this so it will be interesting.


*We are now offering FREE SHIPPING with all purchases of $55.00 and more!*​​*Komaza Care* products are designed to provide excellent protection and optimum health for African American hair. We do not use harsh chemicals, mineral oil or petroleum which could cause split ends, clogged hair follicles and slow hair growth.​​Komaza products are beneficial to black hair by supplying the essentials known to increase hair growth, improve hair texture, provide a healthy scalp and balance moisture. Great for all textures of African American hair.
We are dedicated to beautiful healthy hair, naturally!
For questions about hair types and products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> The site shows this so it will be interesting.
> 
> 
> *We are now offering FREE SHIPPING with all purchases of $55.00 and more!*​​*Komaza Care* products are designed to provide excellent protection and optimum health for African American hair. We do not use harsh chemicals, mineral oil or petroleum which could cause split ends, clogged hair follicles and slow hair growth.​​Komaza products are beneficial to black hair by supplying the essentials known to increase hair growth, improve hair texture, provide a healthy scalp and balance moisture. Great for all textures of African American hair.
> We are dedicated to beautiful healthy hair, naturally!
> For questions about hair types and products



It doesn't start until Saturday Ltown

I have the e-mail.  Okay????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang Ltown:  Can't even tell you about a Sale.........    


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang Ltown:  Can't even tell you about a Sale.........
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Brownie518

From the Komaza email:

In Honor of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr's birthday we want to let Freedom ring.

Starting Saturday January 15th through Monday January 17th we are offering FREE shipping on ALL orders!


----------



## Charz

my ticker was depressing me ya'll. I got like 6000 days to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *From the Komaza email:
> 
> In Honor of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr's birthday we want to let Freedom ring.
> 
> Starting Saturday January 15th through Monday January 17th we are offering FREE shipping on ALL orders!*



LawdHamMercyJesus

Thanks Brownie!  Last time I looked, I thought I could read......

............


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang Ltown: Can't even tell you about a Sale.........
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 

   not another   I'm out


----------



## Brownie518

You can do it, Charz. I give ya'll credit for signing on for 3 months. Nah, son. Not for me. Its only been two weeks and I am like ........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The Debil is a LIAR!!  Spurrrit release me!!

I will NOT be purchasing from Komaza free shipping ain't enough to make me use a pass or spend my monees.

Stop poking me Ms. T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *my ticker was depressing me ya'll.* I got like 6000 days to go!



Yeah......Me too........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *The Debil is a LIAR!!  Spurrrit release me!!
> 
> I will NOT be purchasing from Komaza free shipping ain't enough to make me use a pass or spend my monees.
> 
> Stop poking me Ms. T*



We were just talking about that Crazy Shipping last night.....

It's a Sign Vonnie!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I ended up falling asleep with the Cassia on.  Got up at 630a and rinsed.  

Used the BFH Mango Macadamia DC after.  It smells just like the Cotton Marshmallow Co-cleanser.  I left it on with heat for like 3hrs.  Hair felt nice and soft.  My curls were still defined.

Going to use Big Daddy with BSP  for a twist out using the method Beauty posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Charz:  Very Nice Pic AND....................I just watched your Vid on the Tangle Teezer.  Excellent.

I really liked this.  And being relaxed, it was a Breeze to detangle.  

And if it works on Naturals so wonderfully.....every relaxed head should  really have one.

It Smooths famously.

I'm glad I finally tried mine out.  It had been sitting here for a minute and I was staring at all those Teeth.

It's a great tool.


----------



## Brownie518

Let me go watch Charz' video...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  Your Vid (Charz) is Posted in the TT Thread.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> We were just talking about that Crazy Shipping last night.....
> 
> It's a Sign Vonnie!



I'm going to let that sign pass.

Plus I used one of my shopping passes yesterday at Nine West on 4 pairs of boots I'd been eye-ing since last month that were on a bomb.com sale (70% off and free shipping)


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw:  Your Vid (Charz) is Posted in the TT Thread.



Really?  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to let that sign pass.
> 
> *Plus I used one of my shopping passes yesterday at Nine West on 4 pairs of boots I'd been eye-ing since last month that were on a bomb.com sale (70% off and free shipping)*



EXCELLENT!


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to let that sign pass.
> 
> Plus I used one of my shopping passes yesterday at Nine West on 4 pairs of boots I'd been eye-ing since last month that were on a bomb.com sale (70% off and free shipping)




WHATTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *The Debil is a LIAR!! Spurrrit release me!!*
> 
> I will NOT be purchasing from Komaza free shipping ain't enough to make me use a pass or spend my monees.
> 
> Stop poking me Ms. T


 
You said it; Fab was right on the money she said January everybody would have sales.


I just rinsed out my ayurvedic and rhassoul mix and dc'ing with bfh shea almond coconut will let you all know how it performed.


----------



## Brownie518

Curly, I hope you like the Shea Almond. I loved it!! 


These sale emails are seriously hurtin me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You said it; Fab was right on the money she said January everybody would have sales.*



That's Right CurlyHershey:  Komaza _Never Or Rarely Offers Any type of Discounts.  Ever.
_

And then it's such an insignificant amount.

I'll have to see how it all adds up once I put in the taxes.  But Shipping on the 2 items I want is $10.28.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *These sale emails are seriously hurtin me.*



I just got one from Sephora.  But they send one out errrday (it seems) Free Shipping over $50.00

And Curlmart has 15% on their most popular conditioners.

YES. I. GOT. AN. E-MAIL. FROM. SEPHORA. AND CURLMART. I. READ IT. THAT'S. WHAT. THE. E-MAIL. SAYS. THAT. I. READ.   

.........falls out again.


----------



## chebaby

what up yo lol
i broke down and colored my hair black. its wrapped in a towel now waiting for it to dry. i feel like im not being good to my hair but i had to get rid of that henna color. i will never henna again, nope. never.

i will wear a puff today with dew.
and i will begin trimming my hair every three months to slowly get rid of this color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what up yo lol
> i broke down and colored my hair black. its wrapped in a towel now waiting for it to dry. *i feel like im not being good to my hair but i had to get rid of that henna color. i will never henna again, nope. never.
> *
> i will wear a puff today with dew.
> and i will begin trimming my hair every three months to slowly get rid of this color.



If I see a Henna Post from You......I'm calling you out.

No More Henna!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTT



Yeah they had 50% off then an additional 20% if you bought 3 or more (15% if 2) and free shipping on everything.  I had been looking at brown boots all season and couldn't find any I could afford or liked.  The ones I ordered had been in my cart since Xmas.  Just waiting for the price to go down.


----------



## bronzebomb

I want to try Komaza's HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator, Jojoba Hemp, Herbal Tea Rinse, & Shea Butter Hair Lotion.  Any reviews?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I want to try Komaza's HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator, Jojoba Hemp, Herbal Tea Rinse, & Shea Butter Hair Lotion.  Any reviews?



I liked the Honeycomb.  It's a Spritz.  You spritz it on and sit under the dryer.  I love the Hemp Sealant.  It smells amazing.  I like the Protein Treatment too. (It's a Spritz as well to use with heat).  

I know Pompous Blue had a very bad allergic reaction to the Honeycomb

I didn't try the Shea Butter Lotion.  It was on my BF List, but I didn't end up purchasing any Komaza.

I will re-up on the 16 ounce Deep Conditioners tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, just got back from my spa trip and it was really nice, just what i needed. Going to prepoo with bfh olive drench to get my hair ready to wash tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, just got back from my spa trip and it was really nice, just what i needed. *Going to prepoo with bfh olive drench to get my hair ready to wash tonight.*



Thanks for using this correctly.  I wish I woulda' read the directions before I wasted it co-washing with it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for using this correctly.  I wish I woulda' read the directions before I wasted it co-washing with it.



That's ok t, i read it on the site and thought to use it for a prepoo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I see a Henna Post from You......I'm calling you out.
> 
> No More Henna!


i know
but im serious. this time

and i lied. i didnt do a puff. i used the dew as a leave in. then i used bee mine moisturizer and curly butter to twiist. dont know how many i did but it didnt take long at all. 
i heard color over henna tends to fade. i hope not. i dont wanna do  it again.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> I want to try Komaza's HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator, Jojoba Hemp, Herbal Tea Rinse, & Shea Butter Hair Lotion.  Any reviews?



IMO, they are all good. I love the Honeycomb and the Tea Rinse, especially.  Great products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> IMO, they are all good. I love the Honeycomb and the Tea Rinse, especially.  Great products.



Hmp.  I haven't tried the Tea Rinse.  But, in all honesty, I have either liked/loved everything I have purchased from Komaza.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> YES. I. GOT. AN. E-MAIL. FROM. SEPHORA. AND CURLMART.* I. READ IT. THAT'S. WHAT. THE. E-MAIL. SAYS. THAT. I. READ*.
> 
> .........falls out again.



.......................  



chebaby said:


> what up yo lol
> i broke down and colored my hair black. its wrapped in a towel now waiting for it to dry. i feel like im not being good to my hair but i had to get rid of that henna color.* i will never henna again, nope. never.
> * .





IDareT'sHair said:


> *If I see a Henna Post from You......I'm calling you out*.
> 
> No More Henna!


----------



## chebaby

i wanna try more komaza but ill wait. besides the color i purchased today ive been doing good on the no buy.
and i used up my curl junkie strengthening conditioner and repair me.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> I want to try Komaza's HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator, Jojoba Hemp, Herbal Tea Rinse, & Shea Butter Hair Lotion. Any reviews?


 
I use the HoneyComb Rejuvenator and the Shea Butter Hair Lotion. I use the HoneyComb Rejuvenator on a weekly basis on wash day. I put it on for about 1 hour with a plastic cap. I feel like bw that and Claudie's Temple & Hairline Balm they keep the hair on my head. Especially my edges after so many years of braids. I still treat them as fragile but they are full and I haven't had any issues in a long time.  Shea Butter Hair Lotion I use on wet hair just like a dime size. I used to laugh when other folks would say this but more than that is too much. It smells good and it just reminds me of all of the other lotion consistency moisturizers that I use--Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream and Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning.  Matter of fact these 3 are staples for me.


----------



## Priss Pot

*Sorry, had to resize the pics*

So, I made my body and hair butters.  I like the feel of these batches because it pretty much melts on contact with the skin.  The trick for me was to decrease the amount of shea butter and increase the amount of coconut and other oils:

Hair Mixture
Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Argan Oil, Aloe Vera Juice, Vegetable Glycerin, Grapeseed Oil





Body Mixture
Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Aloe Vera Juice, Grapeseed Oil





I had some leftover body mixture, so I took the excess and added a couple drops of red dye to see what would happen.  I ended up with a pink mixture.


----------



## EllePixie

I love komaza's Shea butter lotion. It smells like cookies. I wouldn't get it again tho because it reminds me of the sacred Dew.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Sorry, had to resize the pics*
> 
> So, I made my body and hair butters.  I like the feel of these batches because it pretty much melts on contact with the skin.  The trick for me was to decrease the amount of shea butter and increase the amount of coconut and other oils:
> 
> Hair Mixture
> Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Argan Oil, Aloe Vera Juice, Vegetable Glycerin, Grapeseed Oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body Mixture
> Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Aloe Vera Juice, Grapeseed Oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some leftover body mixture, so I took the excess and added a couple drops of red dye to see what would happen.  I ended up with a pink mixture.


Those Look Wonderful Priss.


EllePixie said:


> I love komaza's Shea butter lotion. It smells like cookies. *I wouldn't get it again tho because it reminds me of the sacred Dew.*
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I knew Da' Dew would come up sooner or later.....


----------



## Shay72

EllePixie said:


> I love komaza's Shea butter lotion. It smells like cookies. I wouldn't get it again tho because it reminds me of the sacred Dew.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Good point but see that is what my entire stash is like. I'm usually 3-4 products deep in a category ie, moisture dc's, moisturizers, etc.  In each category the products are only slightly different bc if I run out of one I know one of my back ups will still meet my needs. What I need to work on is not having like 6-7 products in a category. I need to have at least 3 in a category or I don't feel safe .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Good point but see that is what my entire stash is like. I'm usually 3-4 products deep in a category ie, moisture dc's, moisturizers, etc.  In each category the products are only slightly different bc if I run out of one I know one of my back ups will still meet my needs. What I need to work on is not having like 6-7 products in a category. I need to have at least 3 in a category or I don't feel safe *.



Same for me.  I have alot of things that all work for me about the same.  Yet in multiple Product Lines.

For Me, I would need to eliminate/narrow down "Lines" and Imma hafta' to take Baby Steps on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using BFH Espresso Stimulating Hair Cream & JBCO Combo.  Will use this for a coupla' weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Same for me.  I have alot of things that all work for me about the same.  Yet in multiple Product Lines.
> 
> For Me, I would need to eliminate/narrow down "Lines" and Imma hafta' to take Baby Steps on that one.



You can do it t, even if its a few things at a time, like if you have lets say 5 different moisturizing dc's that work the same for you, you can narrow them down by price, size 8 or 16 oz, customer service and how often they have sales. Yeah i need to be there with you, that project sounds kind of fun, with coffee and wings of course.


----------



## EllePixie

Shay72 said:


> Good point but see that is what my entire stash is like. I'm usually 3-4 products deep in a category ie, moisture dc's, moisturizers, etc. In each category the products are only slightly different bc if I run out of one I know one of my back ups will still meet my needs. What I need to work on is not having like 6-7 products in a category. I need to have at least 3 in a category or I don't feel safe .


 
Oh I am def the same way, I keep a stash of 3-5 holy grails for each category except shampoo really ('cause shampoo bores me, wait no...I have three...lol), but I put the Dew in the LI/moisturizer category and I already have MORE of them. It's really a shame and a half.  I am a moisture/conditioner junkie to almost an unhealthy extent so I have MANY moisturizers...sigh. Oh well, at least I never have to worry about Izzy being dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You can do it t, *even if its a few things at a time, like if you have lets say 5 different moisturizing dc's that work the same for you, you can narrow them down by price, size 8 or 16 oz, customer service and how often they have sales. Yeah i need to be there with you, that project sounds kind of fun, with coffee and wings of course*.



Girl.....That will take some serious thought.  And Plenty of Wangs!!!!  And Coffee cause we'll be Up All Nite!

I don't know if I'm really ready (trying) to narrow down lines.  

I know, there are definitely some I won't be buying from again.  

Can anybody say Ori?????? 

Others.....not so sure.


----------



## chebaby

can i just say my hair does not respond to the kbb mask like it used to. its just ok now. i have one more use out of this first jar and its not wowing me like it used to. i wonder if its because i went so long without it i found things my hair likes better?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just rinsed my hair and my hair is so soft.
It feels as though I moisturized and sealed already. I'm not a fan of the scent but this is a definite repurchase.
Now I have to re-evaluate my dc's ,even my hands are soft.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....That will take some serious thought.  And Plenty of Wangs!!!!  And Coffee cause we'll be Up All Nite!
> 
> I don't know if I'm really ready (trying) to narrow down lines.
> 
> I know, there are definitely some I won't be buying from again.
> 
> Can anybody say Ori??????
> 
> Others.....not so sure.


kbb for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *can i just say my hair does not respond to the kbb mask like it used to. its just ok now. i have one more use out of this first jar and its not wowing me like it used to. i wonder if its because i went so long without it i found things my hair likes better?*



They responded to my e-mail and gave me my Tracking Number and also said my Purchase should be here today.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> They responded to my e-mail and gave me my Tracking Number and also said my Purchase should be here today.erplexed



I Looked.  It says: _"Out for Delivery"_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> They responded to my e-mail and gave me my Tracking Number and also said my Purchase should be here today.erplexed


i hope you love it. im a little sad its not the same for me. next week im going to do one half mhc olive you and the next half kbb mask and see which one i like better.
even though i only have 1 4oz olive you. but i will repurchase once i finish a few other things. i need to use up kbb milk, darcys leave in, cd milk, mhc so deeo, mhc shea butter paste and shea moisture shea deep conditioning maskerplexed. i only used it one but didnt like it. ill give it one more chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kbb for me



I have a few, but will keep them to myself. 

Alot of "Lurkers"


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> can i just say my hair does not respond to the kbb mask like it used to. its just ok now. i have one more use out of this first jar and its not wowing me like it used to. i wonder if its because i went so long without it i found things my hair likes better?



Girl don't say that, after all we been through that stuff better have my hair feeling like indian yaki..


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a few, but will keep them to myself.
> 
> Alot of "Lurkers"


 
Whatever, I think that companies should definitely know if they haven't been up to par for their customers. I would write them all letters, but if I did that I'd probably be writing all dang day. So I'm glad they lurk.

HEY Y'ALL!

Unless this KBB Mask is AH-MAZ-ING they are off my list unless I go to NYC and can buy it on the ground. I used the Mask as my rinse out today to test it, and it was nice, but definitely not worth $25. I did like how easy it was to rinse clean, and it was light and moisturizing at the same time (I really hate heavy condishes that seem to stick to my hair), but it's so thin I felt like I had to use a lot. Steaming with it tomorrow...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl don't say that, after all we been through that stuff better have my hair feeling like indian yaki.*.



Yaki-Laky-Doodle! 

Imma put 1 of these into Rotation, instead of Sitrinillah. 

I still have the one I got from Ms. B. 

But, I'll use one of the ones from the FLASH-CASH-SLOW-SALE.

_*now that mine is out for delivery i can talk stuff*
_
I hope Hanan's comes today too.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just rinsed my hair and my hair is so soft.
> It feels as though I moisturized and sealed already. I'm not a fan of the scent but this is a definite repurchase.
> Now I have to re-evaluate my dc's ,*even my hands are soft*.



You noticed that, too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Whatever, I think that companies should definitely know if they haven't been up to par for their customers. I would write them all letters, but if I did that I'd probably be writing all dang day. So I'm glad they lurk.
> 
> HEY Y'ALL!
> 
> Unless this KBB Mask is AH-MAZ-ING they are off my list unless I go to NYC and can buy it on the ground. I used the Mask as my rinse out today to test it, and *it was nice, but definitely not worth $25. I did like how easy it was to rinse clean, and it was light and moisturizing at the same time (I really heavy condishes that seem to stick to my hair), but it's so thin I felt like I had to use a lot. Steaming with it tomorrow...*



I Like Thick, Heavy Deep Conditioners too Elle! 

Especially to Steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Now I have to re-evaluate my dc's ,even my hands are soft.*





Brownie518 said:


> *You noticed that, too?*



So, Have I !


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Like Thick, Heavy Deep Conditioners too Elle!
> 
> Especially to Steam with.


 
Oh wait wait I meant hate, lol! Unless I am steaming with them they seem to build up by my scalp and I have to massage my scalp to get them out, like I had to do with the Jessicurl. It absorbed better when I steamed though. That's why I love Curl Rehab, it's like in the middle - it's fairly thick so I don't use much but it's easy to rinse.


----------



## chebaby

i hope when this no buy is over i dont go crazy on the spending. it happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Oh wait wait I meant hate, lol!* Unless I am steaming with them they seem to build up by my scalp and I have to massage my scalp to get them out, like I had to do with the Jessicurl. It absorbed better when I steamed though. That's why I love Curl Rehab, it's like in the middle - it's fairly thick so I don't use much but it's easy to rinse.



.................. Oh...Okay...

Oh, Well, I like mine really thick.  I like MHC Honey Hair Mask, AV Ashlii Amla and Sitrinillah.  

None of these are _"Thick"_ but they steam very, very well.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> i hope when this no buy is over i dont go crazy on the spending. it happens.



Same here, lol.  But so far, I only want to try Curl Junkie after my no-buy is over.  When is that, I gotta calculate it in my head...the end of June?  Goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope when this no buy is over i dont go crazy on the spending. it happens.*





Priss Pot said:


> *Same here, lol*.  But so far, I only want to try Curl Junkie after my no-buy is over.  *When is that, I gotta calculate it in my head...the end of June?  Goodness.*



That's why I think the every other month will work best for me. 

However, I spent alot of time yesterday out in my stash, and I need to think of something else. erplexed 

I have a lot of good things that I really need to focus on & try out.

I'll have to think of something tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

The end of June??? Holy s**t!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The end of June??? Holy s**t!*



Girl....I Know.

That would be totally & completely unrealistic for Me!

I Mean.....For Us!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....I Know.
> 
> That would be totally & completely unrealistic for Me!
> 
> I Mean.....For Us!



Girl, just thinkin about it makes me sweat!  

I got nerve, though. I could sail right into April, all the stuff I have here.  Easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, just thinkin about it makes me sweat!
> 
> *I got nerve, though. I could sail right into April, all the stuff I have here.  Easily. *



Hmp. 

I could roll up into Next Black Friday......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just finished putting in some twists.  I was watching Grey's and that new show Off the Map so I was moving slow.  It was also my first time doing it this way.

I think my hair was suffering with out doing my henna monthly.  The cassia was exactly what it needed.

Next time I need to rinse my hair with warmer water to rinse all the DC out.  But I agree the BFH does make everything soft.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm trying to do a No Buy until September (with a few passes), but I'm definitely in it until June.

The stash will last until September except cowash condish since I do that 2-3 times a week in the summer.

The No buy really has helped me say what I consider Staple products a few couldn't make the list since it was only 10.  I just need to condense down to only a few vendors vs dabbling here and there with different products in different vendors.


----------



## bronzebomb

I can go until Black Friday. I have tons of stuff and I usually keep my hair protected for one week at a time.

I used AfroVeda's Curl Define last night for my 2-strand twists. It's still a keeper!!! I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBB Arrived.  Jars in tact (although not sealed).  Everything looks good.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> My KBB Arrived. Jars in tact (although not sealed). Everything looks good.


 

I didn't care for the hair masks. The butter is my favorite. Does her stuff spill/leak? I visited the store in NY. They (the staff) were cordial, but out of some of the scents. I think she mixes stuff only for her preferred customers. I'm hopeful that she will offer the discontined scents again.  The Chammomile Sage is my favorite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I can go until Black Friday. I have tons of stuff and I usually keep my hair protected for one week at a time.
> 
> I used AfroVeda's Curl Define last night for my 2-strand twists.  It's still a keeper!!!  I love this stuff.



Nice Twists Bronze.  How long do you keep them in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I didn't care for the hair masks.  The butter is my favorite. * Does her stuff spill/leak?*  I visited the store in NY.  The were cordial, but out of some of the scents.  I think she mixes stuff only for her preferred customers. I'm hopeful that she will offer the discontined scents again the Chammomile Sage is my favorite.



My Jars were fine.  No Spills/Leaks for Me.  It was wrapped properly and the Labels were in tact.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice Twists Bronze. How long do you keep them in?


 
Thank you!  Typically a week..  I'm shooting for two weeks this time.  But i get a little antsy.  I like playing in my hair, sitting under the steamer, using different products and trying to find a new style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Thank you!  Typically a week..  I'm shooting for two weeks this time.  But i get a little antsy.  I like playing in my hair, sitting under the steamer, using different products and trying to find a new style.



So during those two weeks, do you spritz or rub in some moisturizer(s)?  Use Oils or all 3?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> So during those two weeks, do you spritz or rub in some moisturizer(s)? Use Oils or all 3?


 

I've found that when I use the butters, with no water, they stay defined with no frizz.  However, when I spray them or use the Hair Dew or anything with aloe, they look 100 days old.  

This week I'm only going to use the Hair butter and treat my scalp with the Mega-Tek/Bee Mine/Mixed Greens mixture.  I'll see by next Thursday if I can last another week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I've found that when I use the butters, with no water, they stay defined with no frizz.  *However, when I spray them or use the Hair Dew or anything with aloe, they look 100 days old.
> *
> This week I'm only going to use the Hair butter and treat my scalp with the Mega-Tek/Bee Mine/Mixed Greens mixture.  I'll see by next Thursday if I can last another week.


    

I'm sure they look fine.


----------



## Pompous Blue

@IDareT'sHair Good you got your KBB. Mine is to be delivered to my job Monday. We're closed for MLK day....So I guess they'll re-try Tuesday.

My 10 lbs. Mowrah butter from brambleberry.com is to be delivered today. Ordered from them and KBB 12-29-2010 -- just under the wire.....LOL.

No shipping yet for my Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I hope I don't have to wait almost 4 wks. like KBB and BB. 

@bronzebomb Your twists look so nice and luscious....I'm jelly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *@IDareT'sHair Good you got your KBB. Mine is to be delivered to my job Monday. We're closed for MLK day....So I guess they'll re-try Tuesday.*
> 
> My 10 lbs. Mowrah butter from brambleberry.com is to be delivered today. Ordered from them and KBB 12-29-2010 -- just under the wire.....LOL.
> 
> *No shipping yet for my Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I hope I don't have to wait almost 4 wks. like KBB and BB.
> *
> @bronzebomb Your twists look so nice and luscious....I'm jelly!



Yeah....It came (finally).  And I was in there within the first 5-10 minutes of the sale.

You all are loving that Pimento Oil.  Imma hafta' try this one once I get some of my other oils down.  

I'm working on that now.  Doing weekly HOTs.

I also want to try Rosemary Oils.  I think in February, I will get down hard with Oils.  

HOTS and just oiling my scalp.

I wish I could get a clearer understanding of how to do an Oil Rinse.  I'd try that too.

Right now I'm using Hydratherma Oil & JBCO.

Doing HOTS with whatever I can get my hands on.  Kukui, Wheat Germ, Soybean etc.....*these are the ones I want to use up*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ms. T- I'm glad everything came today and was intact.  I mad you had to press them like that to get your stuff.

Pompous-  I just checked my order status and it says awaiting shipment so hopefully they will send it today or Tuesday.  Yesterday it said processing order so they are definitely moving through their orders quickly.

Bronze-Nice twists.  I feel the same way when I put in twists.  I wanna play in my hair and try out products. 

 I realized last night I missed wearing my hair "out" so I'm doing twist outs and curlformers for the next week or so.  When I took my hair out last night I looked like an extra from Whip My Hair dancing around the house swangin my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ms. T- I'm glad everything came today and was intact.  I mad you had to press them like that to get your stuff.
> *



They said they were overwhelmed by the sales of Flash Wednesday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm working on that now.  Doing weekly HOTs.*
> 
> *I wish I could get a clearer understanding of how to do an Oil Rinse.  I'd try that too*.



@bolded-Doing HOTS weekly has really had a great effect on my hair.  It feels smoother and healthier.  I'm going to keep these up year round.

@2nd bolded- From my understanding oil rinsing is simply putting in oil (heated or not) into your hair and then rinsing with hot/warm water.  If you let it sit before rinsing then it's considered a HOT.  Oil rinsing is supposed to help with detangling since it coats the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @bolded-Doing HOTS weekly has really had a great effect on my hair.  It feels smoother and healthier.  I'm going to keep these up year round.
> 
> *@2nd bolded- From my understanding oil rinsing is simply putting in oil (heated or not) into your hair and then rinsing with hot/warm water.  If you let it sit before rinsing then it's considered a HOT.  Oil rinsing is supposed to help with detangling since it coats the hair.*



Thanks Girl.  I'll try this too!  Great.

And I agree.  I'm loving doing these HOTS this Winter.  It's been great.  What are you doing HOTS with Vonnie?

It also gives me a chance to use my Heat Cap more.

I was hoping Choctaw was lurking....she does all of this stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I may do my Hair again on Tuesday since I'll still be off. 

Imma try to finish up the Plueberry.  I thought about opening the Yarrow or the Cotton Marshmallow, but I guess I'll wait and finish up the Plueberry before 
moving on.

I looked at the Honeyspice Mint (part of the Holiday Line) and it's a Cleanser.  So, I still have that one too.

It's ALL So Tempting......


----------



## mkd

Che, the fact that you are not in love with KBB mask anymore makes me feel better that I didn't get it.  If she has another flash sale with it, I am getting it though. 

I think I am flat ironing my hair tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I've been using in a 8oz applicator bottle:

Bootleg oil as a base (I forget what its called)-it has Sunflower and Safflower as main oils
EVCO
EVOO
Jojoba
Hemp
WGO 
Rice Bran
a lil JBCO
a lil Avocado

Most of these i only had 1/4-1/2oz with 4oz of the base oil mix.  I only use about 1-2oz per HOT.  Sometimes I heat the oil first and heat cap or just put it on and use heat.

I was doubting at first that there had been any change in my hair but after the last few weeks I've noticed my hairstyles look sleeker and smoother.  I know that HOT are really helping.


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, you are making me want to try HOTS.  Maybe I will do one tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I used the Mozeke Avocado Co-cleanser last night.  I think it is comparable to Cotton Marshmallow but it has more "lather".  I didn't detangle with it but it definitely felt clean and soft.  Didn't have to use that much even with my hair out. 

 I think I'll use this up then go back to BFH Plueberry then the Cottonseed.

I will still use shampoo once a month to clean my scalp and remove build up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I've been using in a 8oz applicator bottle:
> 
> Bootleg oil as a base (I forget what its called)-it has Sunflower and Safflower as main oils
> EVCO
> EVOO
> Jojoba
> Hemp
> WGO
> Rice Bran
> a lil JBCO
> a lil Avocado
> 
> Most of these i only had 1/4-1/2oz with 4oz of the base oil mix.  I only use about 1-2oz per HOT.  Sometimes I heat the oil first and heat cap or just put it on and use heat.
> 
> *I was doubting at first that there had been any change in my hair but after the last few weeks I've noticed my hairstyles look sleeker and smoother.  I know that HOT are really helping*.



Me too Vonnie.  It took about the 3rd HOT for me to really see how much I liked it.  

I will definitely keep it up this Winter.  It's a Good Thing.  

I just put it on and turn on the heat cap.  Maybe Tuesday, I'll slightly heat the oil first.

I wish I had more EVOO.  I never replaced mine.

btw:  Sounds like a nice Mixture.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Vonnie, you are making me want to try HOTS.  Maybe I will do one tonight.



You should.  It definitely has helped my hair/scalp health.  It doesn't take much time.  And it helps use up oils.

Thanks again for the cassia.  My hair thanks you as well.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I use my EVOO to cook with first then add some to a bottle for hair use.  I replaced my EVOO when I went grocery shopping since I was completely out and needed it for cooking.

I should have added some to the cassia last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You should.  *It definitely has helped my hair/scalp health.  It doesn't take much time.  And it helps use up oils.
> *



Yeah, it feels really good. 

I do want to try some different oils (Later of course).

I'd like to have (again):

Avocado
Olive

I'd like to try:

Rosemary
Rice Bran
Pimento
Walnut *for the Ceramides*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The 3 Deep Conditioners I will have in Rotation Next Wash Day:

Komaza Intensive
ButtersnBars
Karen's


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, it feels really good.
> 
> I'd like to try:
> 
> *Rosemary*
> Rice Bran
> Pimento
> Walnut *for the Ceramides*



Is this the EO or is there a regular/carrier rosmary oil?

I need to research the Pimento and Walnut...I'm really taking this ceramide oils to heart.  

I need to go back and look at the list La posted with the %


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The DCs I have in rotation are:
WDT (this will be rotation forever)
MHC Molasses-1 use left
BFH-Mango Macadamia DC

Next I'll put the CG Babassu Condish (16oz) in rotation.

I have 1 use of the Moist 24/7 left for cowashing.  Will open Acai next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Is this the EO or is there a regular/carrier rosmary oil?*
> 
> I need to research the Pimento and Walnut...I'm really taking this ceramide oils to heart.
> 
> I need to go back and look at the list La posted with the %



I think it's mixed with Olive.  I was looking at the one from Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## Shay72

I used up HV's Green Tea Butter. I have one back up. I feel like I will finally use up some oils and make a dent in my butter and grease collection with the no buy. 

I need to get a heat cap. I think Sally's only has the Gold n Hot one and I want the Mastex. I will look online for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I used up HV's Green Tea Butter. I have one back up. *I feel like I will finally use up some oils and make a dent in my butter and grease collection with the no buy.
> *
> I need to get a heat cap. I think Sally's only has the Gold n Hot one and I want the Mastex. I will look online for it.



I hope to use up quite a bit too with my little _sorry_ no-buy

Yeah, you need to replace your Heat Cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also forgot I have that Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides and a Ceramides Oil Complex I got from Ltown.

I'll use the Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides for HOTS and use the one from Ltown for Sealing.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, going to start my hair in a bit and rinse this olive drench out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The heat cap has been a great investment for me.  It helps me fall sleep on the crunchy DC nights.  

One day I will invest in a steamer.  I have some kind of apprehension about getting it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

I purchased this on Tuesday.


----------



## La Colocha

I am loving ceremides, no more butters for me unless its avocado after i finish these others up. My hair just feels good.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm with you La.  Ceramides got my hair ackin right.

Everyone in here is loving the oils it seems.


----------



## La Colocha

Can you detangle with the kbb mask? it says to add right after shampooing.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm with you La.  Ceramides got my hair ackin right.
> 
> Everyone in here is loving the oils it seems.



Yes better than anything i have tried, i wish i would have found out about this sooner.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
my twist out turned out beautiful. better than any other one ive done. i dont know if it was all the conditioning i did or the products i used to twist or what but i like it.

La, usually i can detangle with kbb mask but then again i can detangle with most conditioners.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hi everyone
> my twist out turned out beautiful. better than any other one ive done. i dont know if it was all the conditioning i did or the products i used to twist or what but i like it.
> 
> La, usually i can detangle with kbb mask but then again i can detangle with most conditioners.



Thanks, i will try it with the tt and see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes better than anything i have tried, *i wish i would have found out about this sooner.*



Girl... We were tryna' tell ya'. 

We had been on that Ceramide Joint Tough this Summer.  

There were all kinds of Ceramide Threads/Challenges etc.....

You wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I just took out the twist I did using Naptura85 method.  I really like it.  nice and defined and pre-separated.

Next time I'll remember to make my sections a tad bigger in some areas since it got frizzie.  Otherwise this is my new twist out method.  Now I just have to keep practicing it.  I hope I can get good 2nd & 3rd day hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been also doing scalp massages as well.  Especially since I've been doing this Personal GA Challenge.  

Feels Wonderful


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> The heat cap has been a great investment for me. It helps me fall sleep on the crunchy DC nights.
> 
> One day I will invest in a steamer. I have some kind of apprehension about getting it.


 
You shouldn't Vonnie. I don't care how many steamers break down on me I will continue to buy another, and another, and another. It's worth it.

So, Komaza did change or reformulated the Moku and they became Moja but part of the reason I wanted to use them is bc of the ceramides. So there are still ceramides in the products and there are actually a bit more. So I may not quit them especially since they have so many products I love. We'll see I have plenty of time to make the final decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You shouldn't Vonnie. I don't care how many steamers break down on me I will continue to buy another, and another, and another. It's worth it.*
> 
> So, Komaza did change or reformulated the Moku and they became Moja but part of the reason I wanted to use them is bc of the ceramides. So there are still ceramides in the products and there are actually a bit more. So I may not quit them especially since they have so many products I love. We'll see I have plenty of time to make the final decision.



@Bolded

So Very True.  And So Will I.

Most Definitely.


----------



## La Colocha

I am dcing right now,the olive drench is very moisturizing and helped when i clarified. I detangled with the kbb mask in my hair and it has a lot of slip. I used a good amount, i will probably get 4 or 5 uses out of a jar. Im not going to use heat this time, just going to leave it on for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am dcing right now,the olive drench is very moisturizing and helped when i clarified. I detangled with the kbb mask in my hair and it has a lot of slip. *I used a good amount, i will probably get 4 or 5 uses out of a jar. Im not going to use heat this time, just going to leave it on for a while.*



Sounds good.  

I have mine out to use on Mon/Tues.  I may do mine on Monday instead.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I have mine out to use on Mon/Tues.  I may do mine on Monday instead.....



I will let you know how i like it when i rinse it out, It said use right after shampoo instead of conditioner, so i did it that way and so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will let you know how i like it when i rinse it out, It said use right after shampoo instead of conditioner, so i did it that way and so far so good.



Lemme go read the Directions.


----------



## La Colocha

So glad for a 3 day weekend, i will finish up my hair early tonight and relax and enjoy the time off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll use the Plueberry, do Roux Mendex and follow up with the KBB under Steamer.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> So glad for a 3 day weekend, i will finish up my hair early tonight and relax and enjoy the time off.


 
I have slept half the day away which I don't like to do but I was a little productive. I got up and was done with laundry by like 9am. I HATE laundry. I also did some work from home. Couldn't be helped had some decisions to make.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just sitting here thinking about how much I like Hydratherma Naturals. 

I really like what I have tried in that line.  Would like to expand my purchases.  Will have to think on it some more tho'.

Right now I have the Lotion, the Oil & the L-I (thanks Che).  Would like to also try a coupla' of their conditioners.  

Specifically, the Protein & Moisturizing ones.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Just came in. It's cold as &%$# outside!!! I really can't believe it. Anyway, you all are making me want to do my hair. But, I'm gonna wait until Wednesday if I can. If I have to, I'll do a quick cowash on Monday morning. 
I guess I missed everyone.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with BFH Espresso Stimulating Hair Cream and JBCO.  Will baggy for a few hours.


----------



## La Colocha

I just finished my hair, and im not even going to lie, that kbb hair mask is the best dc i have ever used, my hair was so soft and moisturized without heat, when i rinsed my hair i didn't even use a leave in, i sealed my hair with fl hair oil and braided my hair. If i would have used heat my hair would have probably been mushy. I can't use it every week because i will be over moisturized but damn yall, on clean clarified hair with no other conditioner, that is a true test. I knew i should have gotten a few more jars at that sale,.


When i need to reup i need a few more tt's also, i really like that brush.


----------



## chebaby

La, im glad the kbb detangled well for you.
T, you may like the hydratherma moisturizing conditioner. i didnt find it moisturizing however it had a good amount of slip so maybe itll work for you.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I just finished my hair, *and im not even going to lie, that kbb hair mask is the best dc i have ever used,* my hair was so soft and moisturized without heat, when i rinsed my hair i didn't even use a leave in, i sealed my hair with fl hair oil and braided my hair. If i would have used heat my hair would have probably been mushy. I can't use it every week because i will be over moisturized but damn yall, on clean clarified hair with no other conditioner, that is a true test. I knew i should have gotten a few more jars at that sale,.
> 
> 
> When i need to reup i need a few more tt's also, i really like that brush.



dont let her know that. you know she lurkin' gotta make her sweat.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> dont let her know that. you know she lurkin' gotta make her sweat.



That is more reason for her to be ashamed,, having bomb products and raggedy customer service. I used to drop money back in the day for kbb when the shipping only took a few days from order to ups, when customer service was personable, when you would get samples of lotions and thank you notes, yes back in the day. I will pray for her.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> That is more reason for her to be ashamed,, having bomb products and raggedy customer service. I used to drop money back in the day for kbb when the shipping only took a few days from order to ups, when customer service was personable, when you would get samples of lotions and thank you notes, yes back in the day. I will pray for her.


yep i remember back in the day. actually it wasnt that long ago i was getting my stuff in 3 days from her. smelled good, performed amazingly, and no problems with cs. not anymorenono: you get one or the other.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yep i remember back in the day. actually it wasnt that long ago i was getting my stuff in 3 days from her. smelled good, performed amazingly, and no problems with cs. not anymorenono: you get one or the other.



Its sad really,  When does one stop and say ok i need to get this together, let me stop and think where did i go wrong? What happened?


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies im going to call it an early night, i have been up all day and i want to get some reading done before bed. Have a blessed night.


----------



## mkd

See La that post again made me mad that I didn't get the KBB mask.  I refuse to pay $25 though.   I am sorry but that is just ridiculous.  Its not even 8 0oz.


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> See La that post again made me mad that I didn't get the KBB mask.  I refuse to pay $25 though.   I am sorry but that is just ridiculous.  Its not even 8 0oz.



The mask is 240mL, it's one of her only prods that actually is 8oz...but still, $25 is TOO much IMO. Well, so far...I'll say. I would much rather buy Cur Rehab, which is about $2.03 an oz if you get the big one, while the Mask is $3.12 an oz. And CJ has quick/reasonable shipping, and Marsha will CALL you if you have an issue. You don't have to stalk her.


----------



## Shay72

I see Natural Jenesis has added more products to her line. I hope she is not doing too much too soon. I figured out she is in VA so that's how I got my products so quick. I used the Sulfate Free Deep Moisturizing Shampoo once so far. I will need to use it 1-2 more times before I make a final decision. One thing is I didn't use it straight. Meaning I used the Kimmaytube method and put conditioner on before rinsing out the poo so next time I won't do that. It has the consistency of water. Think of muddy water. A little bit goes a long way. It has a base of african black soap.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> yep i remember back in the day. actually it wasnt that long ago i was getting my stuff in 3 days from her. smelled good, performed amazingly, and no problems with cs. not anymorenono: you get one or the other.



Shouldn't CS be the other way around for these companies? Shouldn't they get MORE help and be MORE responsive the MORE customers they get? I don't understand it.


----------



## natura87

I just found some amla. I was just looking through my stash/cleaning my room and I found it. I have _way _more than I thought I did. Its a good thing I signed up for all 4 rounds of the nobuy. I havent finished my braids yet becuase I have been a bit distracted today and I am still under the weather.


----------



## EllePixie

Ladies, I need help...I was going to steam tomorrow with the KBB Mask but I just got my Curl Junkie Deep Fix and I am itching to try it...opinions? Help me please!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> See La that post again made me *mad that I didn't get the KBB mask.  I refuse to pay $25 though.   I am sorry but that is just ridiculous. * Its not even 8 0oz.



$12.50 Was Definitely the time to pick it up.  Especially w/Free Shipping.


EllePixie said:


> Ladies, I need help...I was going to steam tomorrow with the KBB Mask but I just got my *Curl Junkie Deep Fix* and I am itching to try it...opinions? Help me please!



I Vote for the Deep Fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to do my hair on Monday.  Will keep it saturated in Moisture.  Will be using my Espresso & JBCO Combo (Baggying).


----------



## natura87

Whenever I take these braids out I am going to use the amla. I have never used it before so I need a bit of time to do some research.

I found some Skala, the fruit cocktail kind. I will DC with that this weekend.


----------



## Ese88

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just sitting here thinking about how much I like Hydratherma Naturals.
> 
> I really like what I have tried in that line.  Would like to expand my purchases.  Will have to think on it some more tho'.
> 
> Right now I have the Lotion, the Oil & the L-I (thanks Che).  Would like to also try a coupla' of their conditioners.
> 
> *Specifically, the Protein* & Moisturizing ones.



I have tried their protein conditioner and the slip is just amazing! i really like it. If the chance arises in the future I would love to try the oil


----------



## Priss Pot

La Colocha said:


> That is more reason for her to be ashamed,, having bomb products and raggedy customer service. I used to drop money back in the day for kbb when the shipping only took a few days from order to ups, when customer service was personable, when you would get samples of lotions and thank you notes, yes back in the day. I will pray for her.



Girl, you taking me back.  I remember the first time I ordered from KBB.  She had the B2G1 Hair Milks.  I paid for 2-Day shipping.  She *CALLED MY PHONE* on a Friday I think, and was like _"I see that you paid for 2-Day shipping; I just wanted to let you know that if you paid for standard shipping, your order would arrive on Tuesday.  The time difference won't be that big between standard and 2-day.  So you could save some extra money if you wanted to switch to standard."  _

Now, how awesome was that?  She actually took the time out to call me to tell me how I could save some money.  Now, I understand with her business boom now, she may not be able to call every customer, but gee wiz...if her customer service had at least stayed honest, I would have stuck with her.  I rode for KBB and dropped lots of dough on those milks and butters, until that lamp-box fiasco.  After that, I just couldn't do it.  I had about 6 unopened milks and 3 unopened butters left....I sold 'em on the exchange forum for like $90.

That hurt my spirit.  I guess y'all can tell I'm still bitter   You just don't know how much I loved those milks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies...I Hope everyones Saturday is off to a great start!  My Property Taxes are PAID....Now I can _breathe_ and hopefully when they roll around in June, I won't be 'stressin'

Glad that's done.  Hard to focus with stuff like that hanging over your head.

Woke up and applied some BFH Espresso.  Haven't baggyed yet, but I will put one on while I clean up.  I invited the kids to spend the night tonight.  So, I will pick them up later this afternoon.  Will take them home in the morning.

Lemme go put this Baggy on.  Not much to catch up on this a.m.  Hopefully, somebody will come on and keep me company.  

Sipping a Cup of Tea.  Had a Dream last night 2 Fine Men were Fighting over me.  

Man....I hated when I woke up!    (I'm talking Fine Brutha's)


----------



## rufus12

EllePixie said:


> Ladies, I need help...I was going to steam tomorrow with the KBB Mask but I just got my Curl Junkie Deep Fix and I am itching to try it...opinions? Help me please!



Do the Curl Junkie Deep Fix, you will loveeeeeeeeeeeee it!!!!  I have used it 3 times and  OMGOODNESS!  Plus I want to see you do a review on it


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Same for me.  I have alot of things that all work for me about the same.  Yet in multiple Product Lines.
> 
> For Me, I would need to eliminate/narrow down "Lines" and Imma hafta' to take Baby Steps on that one.


The only commercial products I buy that are staples are conditioners and they are all Aubrey Organics. If they change the formulas I'm in trouble  

I was going to restock towards the end of the year but there is a January sale in the UK - 20% off. I just purchased GBP & White Camellia conditioners. I love HSR conditioner but no longer need it so will not repurchase. 

I'm still intrigued by the thought of the Pimento oil and will purchase some at the end of the year. At the moment I have alot of oils so I am just restocking on staples.


----------



## rufus12

Priss Pot said:


> Girl, you taking me back.  I remember the first time I ordered from KBB.  She had the B2G1 Hair Milks.  I paid for 2-Day shipping.  She *CALLED MY PHONE* on a Friday I think, and was like _"I see that you paid for 2-Day shipping; I just wanted to let you know that if you paid for standard shipping, your order would arrive on Tuesday.  The time difference won't be that big between standard and 2-day.  So you could save some extra money if you wanted to switch to standard."  _
> 
> Now, how awesome was that?  She actually took the time out to call me to tell me how I could save some money.  Now, I understand with her business boom now, she may not be able to call every customer, but gee wiz...if her customer service had at least stayed honest, I would have stuck with her.  I rode for KBB and dropped lots of dough on those milks and butters, until that lamp-box fiasco.  After that, I just couldn't do it.  I had about 6 unopened milks and 3 unopened butters left....I sold 'em on the exchange forum for like $90.
> 
> That hurt my spirit.  I guess y'all can tell I'm still bitter   You just don't know how much I loved those milks.





HAPPY FOUNDER'S DAY SOROR!!!!!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies...I Hope everyones Saturday is off to a great start!  *My Property Taxes are PAID....*Now I can _breathe_ and hopefully when they roll around in June, I won't be 'stressin'
> 
> Glad that's done.  Hard to focus with stuff like that hanging over your head.
> 
> Woke up and applied some BFH Espresso.  Haven't baggyed yet, but I will put one on while I clean up.  I invited the kids to spend the night tonight.  So, I will pick them up later this afternoon.  Will take them home in the morning.
> 
> Lemme go put this Baggy on.  Not much to catch up on this a.m.  Hopefully, somebody will come on and keep me company.
> 
> Sipping a Cup of Tea.  Had a Dream last night 2 Fine Men were Fighting over me.
> 
> Man....I hated when I woke up!    (I'm talking Fine Brutha's)



Don't start spending and going buck wild now.

Lol at the fine bruthas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah Ya'll.  I meant to post this last night after careful consideration, I decided to skip the Komaza Free Shipping.  

Imma gone and ride it on out.  Besides, I just opened the Intensive and I haven't even touched the Olive yet.

So, I guess this No-Buy is helping me slow my roll.  I will sit this one out. _*shrugs* _ And I was out in my Stash again last night.  

So That Right There Helps keeps me on Track too.

I don't really need any additional DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Don't start spending and going buck wild now.
> 
> *Lol at the fine bruthas*



Brutha's Were All Tasty Looking & Stuff.  

But they both looked _vaguely familiar_.  And that was strange.  You Know?

However, neither of them were as cute as BabyBoy however.

It was a weird dream and I was a very happy woman.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> The only commercial products I buy that are staples are conditioners and they are all Aubrey Organics. If they change the formulas I'm in trouble
> 
> I was going to restock towards the end of the year but there is a January sale in the UK - 20% off. I just purchased GBP & White Camellia conditioners. I love HSR conditioner but no longer need it so will not repurchase.
> 
> I'm still intrigued by the thought of the Pimento oil and will purchase some at the end of the year. At the moment I have alot of oils so I am just restocking on staples.



Do you use or have you tried Rosa Mosqueto?  Now I can't think of the name.  

But You know which AO I'm talking about?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, my hair still feels really good this morning, not doing much today but i have some running to do. I would pay $25 for the kbb mask if the cs was up to par but i will not buy it unless there is a good deal going on. Mk if you want to try the mask i would be more than happy to send you some, just let me know. The jars are big and mine was filled to the brim. I have not tried a lot of dc's but this one surpassed them all even curl junkie rehab. I forgot what week i am on for the no-buy but im not tempted to buy anything, its going very well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> I have tried their protein conditioner and the slip is just amazing! i really like it. *If the chance arises in the future I would love to try the oil*



Thanks for the Review Ese!

The Oil is wonderful.  It smells good too.  I think the 3 things I have (Oil, L-I, Growth Lotion) all smell the same tho'.  (Buttercream Vanilla) Girl....That Oil Feels amazing.

Another one of Brownie's Finds.  Thanks Ms. B!  Now you got me hooked.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brutha's Were All Tasty Looking & Stuff.
> 
> But they both looked _vaguely familiar_.  And that was strange.  You Know?
> 
> However, neither of them were as cute as BabyBoy however.
> 
> It was a weird dream and I was a very happy woman.



I love those dreams, i wake up mad and frustrated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I love those dreams, i wake up mad and frustrated.



Girl...I Punched the Pillow.  (No Joke)

I was just about to tell Hottie #1 Something after I left had with Hottie #2.  I Went back to search for #1 and couldn't find him.......


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, my hair still feels really good this morning, not doing much today but i have some running to do. I would pay $25 for the kbb mask if the cs was up to par but i will not buy it unless there is a good deal going on. Mk if you want to try the mask i would be more than happy to send you some, just let me know. The jars are big and mine was filled to the brim. I have not tried a lot of dc's but this one surpassed them all even curl junkie rehab. I forgot what week i am on for the no-buy but im not tempted to buy anything, its going very well.


Thank you so much La but that is Ok.  I am definitely going to buy it at some point though!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Thank you so much La but that is Ok.  I am definitely going to buy it at some point though!



Ok just let me know, you know how slow i am using up stuff so i will have plenty if you need it.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do you use or have you tried Rosa Mosqueto?  Now I can't think of the name.
> 
> But You know which AO I'm talking about?


I know which one you mean. I have not tried this one yet but will do next year but I will buy it from Vitaglo  as I will need to restock on the BGA Hair Rescue Mask.

In the UK they only sell 4oz bottles of the Rosa Mosqueta conditioner and the price is works out to almost $15.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah Ya'll.  *I meant to post this last night after careful consideration, I decided to skip the Komaza Free Shipping*.
> 
> Imma gone and ride it on out.  Besides, I just opened the Intensive and I haven't even touched the Olive yet.
> 
> So, I guess this No-Buy is helping me slow my roll.  I will sit this one out. _*shrugs* _ And I was out in my Stash again last night.
> 
> So That Right There Helps keeps me on Track too.
> 
> I don't really need any additional DC'ers.


T is that really you or has your account been hacked.  Seriously, you are doing great.

Last time you tried to do a no buy for the month you cracked after 2 or 3 days. You are halfway through the month  

These conditioners were the first thing I purchased since 5th August and I do not plan to buy much this year at all. 

I will switch to black soap this weekend to shampoo my hair to see how works for me long term. If not I will return to AO White Camellia shampoo.

I need to purchase some JBCO and a few staple oils in the next few weeks but apart from that I am good for a while.


----------



## Ese88

i'm bored


----------



## Charz

I'm doing my taxes today


----------



## SimJam

went to leave a review of Darcys botanicals new curling creme(the one she gave free on BF), but I dont see it....Only a new shea butter curl miosurizing creme 

Im not at home so I cant even check the name .... but im sure that wasnt it 
hmmmmm

I've also been trying out the Oyin honey hemp condish ... my hair HATES it on dry hair, but LOVES it for a cowash and or leave in on freshly wash soaking wet hair.


----------



## mkd

SimJam said:


> went to leave a review of Darcys botanicals new curling creme(the one she gave free on BF), but I dont see it....Only a new shea butter curl miosurizing creme
> 
> Im not at home so I cant even check the name .... but im sure that wasnt it
> hmmmmm
> 
> I've also been trying out the Oyin honey hemp condish ... my hair HATES it on dry hair, but LOVES it for a cowash and or leave in on freshly wash soaking wet hair.


Do you like the curling cream?  Brownie sent it to me but I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *T is that really you or has your account been hacked.  Seriously, you are doing great.
> *
> *Last time you tried to do a no buy for the month you cracked after 2 or 3 days.* You are halfway through the month




Girl...It's Me   ..........

No, I decided to skip the Komaza.  I'm sure I will love the Olive too and end up regretting not taking advantage of the Sale especially w/Free Shipping. 

You are right I did break after a coupla' days. 

Yep.  I think it was 2

I think those visits to my stash and those sales have really slowed things down for me. 

And you can never really re-coup any real cash after having those Sales, it seems you are basically clearing stuff out which is also useful, so no complaints there. 

But I'm good right now.  

I'll continue tryna' use up stuff and KIM. 

Hopefully, if I do buy anything in February, it will be something I don't have.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...It's Me   ..........
> 
> No, I decided to skip the Komaza.  I'm sure I will love the Olive too and end up regretting not taking advantage of the Sale especially w/Free Shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, if I do buy anything in February, it will be something I don't have.




I'm proud of you Ms. Terri!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> went to leave a review of Darcys botanicals new curling creme(the one she gave free on BF), but I dont see it....Only a new shea butter curl miosurizing creme
> 
> Im not at home so I cant even check the name .... but im sure that wasnt it
> hmmmmm
> 
> I've also been trying out the Oyin honey hemp condish ... *my hair HATES it on dry hair, but LOVES it for a cowash and or leave in on freshly wash soaking wet hair.*



Prior to the BFH Craze  I was going to make Oyin HH Conditioner my Co-Wash Staple.  That, and the HV Conditioners (MoistPRO, Moist 24/7 & Acai. 

Even though I got off track with BFH, that's still the plan.


----------



## SimJam

mkd said:


> Do you like the curling cream? Brownie sent it to me but I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet.


 

yes I do, very much, Ive used it abt 4 times since Christmas for twists and twistouts. gives a soft hold for twistouts, and they last abt 3 days before I need to retwist.


----------



## La Colocha

I was almost tempted for a second, kbn is having a mlk sale but only applies to certain stuff *wipes brow* i thought i was a goner lmao.


----------



## Charz

I'm getting a grand back. Must.be.strong. 

help me guys


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I was almost tempted for a second, kbn is having *a mlk sale* but only applies to certain stuff *wipes brow* i thought i was a goner lmao.



I've Noticed on the TV Ads they're calling it an MLK Day Sale.  

God Forbid they Say:  Martin Luther King   

If BJ had one....I might be a little tempted. 

And SSI.  And Hydratherma.  And MHC (who still has her 10% last time I looked)

If somebody had a B1 G1 I might be on that too.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I'm getting a grand back. Must.be.strong.
> 
> help me guys



Be strong girl, i got my other bonus from work yesterday and i put it straight in the bank, tax return will go in the bank also. You can do it, remember the shows coming up and your trip.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've Noticed on the TV Ads they're calling it an MLK Day Sale.
> 
> God Forbid they Say:  Martin Luther King
> 
> If BJ had one....I might be a little tempted.
> 
> And SSI.  And Hydratherma.  And MHC (who still has her 10% last time I looked)
> 
> If somebody had a B1 G1 I might be on that too.



I have noticed that too, the only thing i wanted that i don't have is the leave in but it is not included in the sale. Everything else i have is full. I will allow myself a pass for my no buy but it has to absolutely be worth it. Because i only get 1.


----------



## mkd

Save your tax return Charz.  We save ours every year and it really comes in handy when you need cash.

I am good for a minute.  I want to order the 16 oz okra and the serum when SSI has her Valentine's day sale and i want to get some more MT and that's it. 

I flat ironed my hair last night and I might fall of the no heat bandwagon.  It looks so nice.  It has never been this long before either.  My ends still look good so I am going to try to trim at 6 months instead of 3 or 4 like I usually do.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Save your tax return Charz.  *We save ours every year and it really comes in handy when you need cash.*
> 
> I am good for a minute.  I want to order the 16 oz okra and the serum when SSI has her Valentine's day sale and i want to get some more MT and that's it.
> 
> I flat ironed my hair last night and I might fall of the no heat bandwagon.  It looks so nice.  It has never been this long before either.  My ends still look good so I am going to try to trim at 6 months instead of 3 or 4 like I usually do.




To the bolded you are right, we used ours last year on my car because my other one burned up. We did not have to touch our savings at all. With my november bonus i paid my car off.


----------



## Charz

The NYC tattoo convention is the day before the makeup show in NYC so I'm going  I gots to save this tax refund money!!!!!

Thanks ya'll!

I might not even file until the last moment so I won't spend the money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Regarding Taxes:  I always use mine to pay off Bills. 

And of course, I spend a little too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Notice all these folx buying 2, 3, 4 TT'ers.  Why would you need that many? erplexed 

Shoot!  It's making me want another one.

But I don't know why you would need more than 1.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Notice all these folx buying 2, 3, 4 TT'ers.  Why would you need that many? erplexed
> 
> Shoot!  It's making me want another one.
> 
> But I don't know why you would need more than 1.



I want at least one or two more, the teeth will wear out eventually and with the tt phenomenon, i bet they will be hard to find soon. You know lhcf will straight drain a company in a minute.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I am sitting here with BFH shea almond with aloe DC on.  I used the marshmallow cleansing con early, I am not sure how I feel about it.  This is my first cleansing con.  

I have this aztec clay mask on that I mixed with ACV and honey.  It stanks so bad but I can feel my skin pulsing from the mask, hopefully it is working.  My skin has been clogged lately and I was contemplating a facial but since it is a recession I am trying a couple rounds of the mask first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I want at least one or two more, *the teeth will wear out eventually *and with the tt phenomenon, i bet they will be hard to find soon. *You know lhcf will straight drain a company in a minute*.



I didn't think about this?erplexed  @1st Bolded.

And You're Right @2nd Bolded.  

_*will put one on my february list*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't think about this?erplexed  @1st Bolded.
> 
> *And You're Right @2nd Bolded.  *



You know im off in the cut and when everyone was on hawaiian silky they could not keep it on the shelf. Even in green acres you could not find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am sitting here with BFH shea almond with aloe DC on.  *I used the marshmallow cleansing con early, I am not sure how I feel about it.  This is my first cleansing con.  *



I felt this way too.  At first.  Because I only co-wash and I use A Ton of Product throughout the week.  

The Cleansers are giving me a little more power than just plain co-washing as far as making my hair feel both clean & moisturized.  

For Me, it does more than Shampoo.  And more than Conditioner.  It's been the best of both worlds. 

This late Spring/Summer I will more than likely return to straight Cowashing.  

The Cleansers are giving me a little extra.  I Still hafta' get to _As I Am's_ Coconut Cowash Cleansing Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You know im off in the cut and when everyone was on hawaiian silky they could not keep it on the shelf. Even in green acres you could not find it.



Lawd.  I'd better pick up 1 or 2 in February.  

I was thinking at the one by my job (in da' hoody-hood), the _wurd _prolly isn't out yet.  I should call just to be nosy.

I think I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. I got disconnected. 

Now I'm on Hold.  Been on Hold since I said I was gone call. 

Yep.  They have them 

I'll try to pick up one Feb 1st


----------



## La Colocha

What are you all doing today? I'm supposed to get this running done but i have gotten lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing today? I'm supposed to get this running done but i have gotten lazy.




I should be cleaning up getting ready for these kids.

I need to start doing something.  Especially since I invited them over.

No groceries.  So we will hafta' eat out.


----------



## Brownie518

La,I have to work tonight. And I can't get to sleep. I'm wide awake. Oh, well. I want to call in and then make SO take me to see True Grit.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La,I have to work tonight. *And I can't get to sleep. I'm wide awake.* Oh, well. I want to call in and then make SO take me to see True Grit.



To the bolded i know how that is, especially after being off a few days.


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing nada. I've cowashed my hair and cleaned a little bit and that's about it. Oh yeah and watching Drumline for the 50-11th time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pushed my T/U back to Feb 5th, to give me some more time to get my hair built up more.  I'm always thinking about relaxer to relaxer.

Give me more time for a couple more protein strengthening treatments and all.  

I always feel antsy leading up to this time.

I will give myself a coupla' more weeks to get my head skrait.


----------



## La Colocha

If i make it all the way through this no-buy until april, i will reward myself with dave ramsey's financial peace univeristy package. I can hear fab now *got dave ramsey playing in the background* lmao. I do listen to his show everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still tryna' decide what I will get in February.  Some necessities will be things like:

Roux Moisture Recovery
Tangle Teezer (back-up)
Summit Sensitive Scalp *base for Relaxer*
Neutralizing Shampoo
Plastic Conditioning Caps
New Wig for Werk

Anything else will be _"Frills, Chills & Thrills"_  -- The list are things I actually Need


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> I felt this way too.  At first.  Because I only co-wash and I use A Ton of Product throughout the week.
> 
> The Cleansers are giving me a little more power than just plain co-washing as far as making my hair feel both clean & moisturized.
> 
> For Me, it does more than Shampoo.  And more than Conditioner.  It's been the best of both worlds.
> 
> This late Spring/Summer I will more than likely return to straight Cowashing.
> 
> The Cleansers are giving me a little extra.  I Still hafta' get to _As I Am's_ Coconut Cowash Cleansing Cream.



yeah it is weird.

The shea almond DC was nice.  It didn't leave my hair as soft as say the goldwell ultra rich con but my hair had nice elasticity, and was easy to detangle.  I didn't lose 1/2 as much hair as I usually do.    Next time I will use the BFH with heat.

I am air drying now, will do a light flat iron in a bit.


----------



## Ese88

welp, because I was so bored i decided to read that tangle teaser thread 
Big mistake, now its on my wishlist for when i get back:angeldevi
I hope it works for me


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! I missed yall this week! My schedule should be a little more regular next week but its still pretty busy for me at work right now up until April.
I pre-poo'd with an oil mix overnight and started on my hair at about 10:30. Im under the steamer now (still not done  )

I washed with Curls cleanser from Target (this was my first time using it and I dont like that it lacks lather but nonetheless my hair was soft after using it....I also know it cleaned my hair bcuz I used Miss Jessie's last week and lawd knows that makes my hair white if I dont get it clean enough.
I detangled with my tangle teezer and Live Green Pomegranate condish...that doesnt have enough slip so it took me more than an hour to detangle...I will only use it for co-washing from here on out and for my weave when I get it lol...and maybe after ayurvedic treatments...I have like 3 bottles to use up and never buy again lol

I am currently dc'ing with SSI Avocado and HV Vatika Frosting....

My hair held up great last week! Im going to use my same styling methods that I used last week but try it with Qhemet AOHC, I will let yall know how it goes!

I didnt buy any hair products this week but I sure bought clothes and shoes for work,1 dress for a night out and some bath and body works scrubs, body butters, and wall flowers, I sure didnt need that bath and body works stuff but I only spent $20 on all that stuff! Winning all day long on that lol...next month I will spend more conservatively!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> I want at least one or two more, the teeth will wear out eventually and with the tt phenomenon, i bet they will be hard to find soon. You know lhcf will straight drain a company in a minute.


 
yup i want 1 or 2 more as well! I only have 1 denman & nothing has happened to it & i have 3 jilbere shower combs & have only used 1 in a whole year...u know how we like to have extra "just in case" lol


----------



## hannan

I henna'ed pretty much all day and I clarified with V05 strawberries and cream. I wanted a clean slate to try out this kbb mask. 

I just finished applying it to my hair. Not as watery as some were talking about. Matter of fact, I had the guts to flip it over and wiggle it a bit and nothing came out. We'll see how this turns out!


----------



## Shay72

Has anyone ordered from here before?
Hairrogant :: products for discriminating hair

I just like being able to get Anita Grant in the states. I'm interested in the Hamadi stuff too. It will be awhile before I try them out bc I am pretty set for Anita Grant probably through 2011.


----------



## bronzebomb

I like the TT, but I prefer the Ouidad Double Detangler.  The Teeth on the TT are too flimsy.


----------



## hannan

Shay72 said:


> Has anyone ordered from here before?
> Hairrogant :: products for discriminating hair
> 
> I just like being able to get Anita Grant in the states. I'm interested in the Hamadi stuff too. It will be awhile before I try them out bc I am pretty set for Anita Grant probably through 2011.



I ordered during the black friday sale. Gigi is so nice! She refunded me some of my shipping b/c she could fit in a smaller box and she let me know asap. Responded to my emails very quickly before that, too.


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd im bored now, hannan let us know how you like the mask.


----------



## EllePixie

Used my Deep Fix today and it was !! I think the small dose of protein it has kept my hair from getting a bit poofy like it does sometimes with steaming. Loved it! I fro'ed Izzy out too and she is big.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm bored, too, La. Nothing to do here at work. I was watching the playoffs (nfl) but now i'm just hangin around.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a 4oz and an 8oz of Sunshine. And also a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil. I'll be doing my HOTs with Safflower Oil from now on.


----------



## Shay72

Lol I love Sherri Sheperd's character, "Sheila", on the Jamie Foxx Show.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I'm bored, too, La. Nothing to do here at work. I was watching the playoffs (nfl) but now i'm just hangin around.



Girl im sitting her wishing i was at work nah  but something dang. I didn't plan on doing anything today but i don't want to be bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....Checking In.  

Not much going on.  Watching movies with the Childrrens.  Rubbed on some BFH Espresso.

Will Put on a bit of oil later.  Thinking about Washday Monday and what I'll use for sure.:scratchch  Looking forward to it.

Day 3 of My Hendigo and it is looking quite lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl im sitting her wishing i was at work nah  but something dang. I didn't plan on doing anything today but i don't want to be bored.



Maybe them Fine Mens will show up at your Crib tonight!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe them Fine Mens will show up at your Crib tonight!



I hope so im going to make me a drank, my own child doesn't want anything to do with me lol, she is watching a movie with her bears, i said you want to play a game with mama and she gave me the side-eye said her movie is on. And dh is on the couch sleep with his mouf open lmao, i should go to the casino.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hope so im going to make me a drank, my own child doesn't want anything to do with me lol, she is watching a movie with her bears, i said you want to play a game with mama and she gave me the side-eye said her movie is on. And dh is on the couch sleep with his mouf open lmao, i should go to the casino*.



You could be over here helping me with "Inventory." 

Eatin' some wangs countin' & sortin' products.....


----------



## mkd

I am sitting here watching the falcons play and staring at work I need to do.  I am going to have to work on monday because I have something pressing for work due on tuesday and we were off work all week because the GDOT doesnt know how to clear ice.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You could be over here helping me with "Inventory."
> 
> Eatin' some wangs countin' & sortin' products.....



I know right, it would keep me occupied.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to find a site to watch the Falcons and then switch to the Bulls/Heat game. I'm so bored and there's no one around. 

mkd, hows your nape? I was having an issue with mine, also, but its back under control again.


----------



## Charz

Steeeeelllllllleersssss

#blackandyellow


----------



## natura87

I'm bored. I still havent finished my braids. I have less than a quarter of my head left but my hands hurt and I am just dead tired for no apparent reason. Its been 11 days and I dont see the end of the tunnel yet, I dont get it. 

I dont feel the urge to buy anything, I just feel blah about products right about now.

I will have to buy a new TT, I lost mine and it is just MIA.


----------



## hannan

Dang, I felt like I was doing one of those old herbal essence commercials in the shower.  My hair felt so soft! I tried it without heat or steam so this is good news! 

... BUT I did also just get a shower filter so I can't tell whether it's the kbb or the water. 

I'll only reorder during a 50% sale again, though. Bad cs is not worth it.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Steeeeelllllllleersssss
> 
> #blackandyellow



you know what it is...


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to find a site to watch the Falcons and then switch to the Bulls/Heat game. I'm so bored and there's no one around.
> 
> mkd, hows your nape? I was having an issue with mine, also, but its back under control again.


Girl, its a mess but its not as bad as I thought straight.  I am hoping MT gets it right.


----------



## natura87

If I'm in the No buy and the TT isnt one of my staples what if someone buys it for me?


----------



## La Colocha

hannan said:


> Dang, I felt like I was doing one of those old herbal essence commercials in the shower.  My hair felt so soft! I tried it without heat or steam so this is good news!
> 
> ... BUT I did also just get a shower filter so I can't tell whether it's the kbb or the water.
> 
> I'll only reorder during a 50% sale again, though. Bad cs is not worth it.



Its the mask,i was in the shower rinsing my hair like * get into this hair honeeey, get into it, ooh its so sooft, lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Girl, its a mess but its not as bad as I thought straight.  I am hoping MT gets it right.



Oh, thats good. 



La Colocha said:


> Its the mask,i was in the shower rinsing my hair like * get into this hair honeeey, get into it, ooh its so sooft, lmao.



 Girl, what you drankin???


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, what you drankin???



Not drankin yet, that mask was off the chain, had me talking to myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, the kids are watching Drumline for the 1 Zillionth Time. 

I'm in another room escaping.

I should use up 1 Bottle of Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides on my HOT & Maybe the rest of the Plueberry?erplexed  There is quite a bit of Conditioner in those bottles. 

Decided to pull out the Honeyspice Mint and use that for my next Co-Cleanser.  There are no Back-Ups for those 2 (since they were Christmas items).

Will do a little Mendex Treatment.  And break out my KBB Mask under Steamer.


----------



## hannan

La Colocha said:


> Its the mask,i was in the shower rinsing my hair like * get into this hair honeeey, get into it, ooh its so sooft, lmao.



Yes! 

Shoot, chebaby was right. My hair did have a hairgasm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  

Monday Can't Hear Here Fast Enough if that Mask Gone Be Doin' All That!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WAIT YA'LL.......

Uh....Daddy-Dew Gone Get Jelly!

He Gone Say them PJ's Shol' Are Fickle


----------



## EllePixie

LOL!!! You guys are funny. I didn't use it today but it looks like I'm going to get to since I decided to do a henndigo after doing a vid and seeing my BRIGHT BEHIND red hair. I was like, "I cast thee out, red!!!" I'm trying to make it brown and have the mix in now with henna, indigo, hibiscus, and brahmi oil. After I wash it out (prob in the morning), I'll use the KBB.


----------



## mkd

I feel like I need another TT. 

I need to get off the internet, I keep of thinking of things I want to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I skipped Komaza's Sale (although it's not over yet).  Free Shipping & All. As referenced in their MLK e-mail.

Speaking of which....Where the Debil is Ltown?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I feel like I need another TT.*
> 
> I need to get off the internet, I keep of thinking of things I want to get.



Me Too!  I doubt this lil' bit of hurr will wear out the teeth that fast tho'.


----------



## natura87

I made a cake...for no apparent reason. Just sitting back finishing these braids up thinking what I want to use my passes for.


----------



## La Colocha

I feel like i wasted this day, smh. Knowing i will be complaining about going back to work on monday night.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> If I'm in the No buy and the TT isnt one of my staples what if someone buys it for me?



Yup that's ok!


----------



## EllePixie

Oooh I forgot about Komaza's sale...decisions, decisions...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I feel like i wasted this day, smh.* Knowing i will be complaining about going back to work on monday night.



Girl...You still got tomorrow.  Sometimes you gotta stay in Chill-Max-Mode  Don't feel bad about that.  

Sometimes we need to just be still.

I Know the rest of my time, I want to clean out some papers & stuff.  Get some closets organized.

I got my stash together pretty much.  Although I didn't do inventory or anything.  I basically know where everything is and what I have (believe it or not).


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Yup that's ok!



 Yeaaaahh!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Oooh I forgot about Komaza's sale...decisions, decisions...lol



Elle:  What have you tried in the Komaza Line?

And what do you like?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Elle:  What have you tried in the Komaza Line?
> 
> And what do you like?



Mmmm...

Califia Styling Pudding
Coconut Hair Pudding (or whatever they call it)
Coconut Curl Lotion
Hair Nourishment Oil (stanks)
Shea Butter Lotion
Olive Moisture Mask (Hated it)
HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator (still don't know what this really does, shrug)

My staple from the line is the Califia Styling Pudding, and I would buy the Coconut Hair Pudding and Shea Butter Lotion again. Everything else was just okay, but I used the Coconut Curl Lotion when I first BC'ed so I might like it more now, who knows...

Ohhh snap, I just checked my cabinet and I only have one use left of my Califia...'cuseeeee meeee while I go get some mo'... 

Ohhhh snap again, they have 16oz now? Yitadee!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Califia Styling Pudding
> Coconut Hair Pudding (or whatever they call it)
> Coconut Curl Lotion
> Hair Nourishment Oil (stanks)
> Shea Butter Lotion
> Olive Moisture Mask (Hated it)
> HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator (still don't know what this really does, shrug)
> 
> My staple from the line is the Califia Styling Pudding, and I would buy the Coconut Hair Pudding and Shea Butter Lotion again. Everything else was just okay, but I used the Coconut Curl Lotion when I first BC'ed so I might like it more now, who knows...



You have/tried quite a bit.  Thanks!

I have: 

Honeycomb
Jojoba Hemp Sealant 
Califia Scalp Cream
Protein Rx
Vitamin Reign
Olive
Intensive
Califia Moisturizing Spritz 
Califia Hair Cream *in Jar*
Had the Coconut Curl Lotion *recently sold it*

What didn't you like about the Olive?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> You have/tried quite a bit.  Thanks!
> 
> I have:
> 
> Honeycomb
> Jojoba Hemp Sealant
> Califia Scalp Cream
> Protein Rx
> Vitamin Reign
> Olive
> Intensive
> Califia Moisturizing Spritz
> Califia Hair Cream *in Jar*
> Had the Coconut Curl Lotion *recently sold it*
> 
> What didn't you like about the Olive?



OMG...I don't know what exactly did it...it may have been the mix of preservatives they used, but Izzy HATED that. It tangled her soooo bad it was weak sauce! I had to add a fcukton of glycerin to it to make it slippy so I could get rid of it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *OMG...I don't know what exactly did it...it may have been the mix of preservatives they used, but Izzy HATED that. It tangled her soooo bad it was weak sauce! I had to add a fcukton of glycerin to it to make it slippy so I could get rid of it...*



WOW!  That's Terrible.  Especially when it's being listed at the top of the Moisture Game in their Line-Up of Products!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That's Terrible.  Especially when it's being listed at the top of the Moisture Game in their Line-Up of Products!



Yea, I know a lot of people really like it, but it just didn't work for me. It was ICKS MCGEE.

I just bought a 16oz of the Califia.  I almost got the Coconut too but they are basically the same thing...boundaries...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Yea, I know a lot of people really like it, but it just didn't work for me. It was ICKS MCGEE.
> *
> I just bought a 16oz of the Califia.  I almost got the Coconut too but they are basically the same thing...boundaries...



I think I may skip KBB on Monday and pull out the Komaza Olive.  I know it gets Stellar Reviews.

I will put both Komaza's into Rotation along with the BnB's Hair Masque (which I happen to really like very much).  

It worked Famously under the Steamer.  And it rinsed clean w/no buildup.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I may skip KBB on Monday and pull out the Komaza Olive.  I know it gets Stellar Reviews.
> 
> I will put both Komaza's into Rotation along with the BnB's Hair Masque (which I happen to really like very much).
> 
> It worked Famously under the Steamer.  And it rinsed clean w/no buildup.



Oooh yay!!! I wanna try the BnB under my steamer. I'm glad you liked it. I still have another jar left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Oooh yay!!! I wanna try the BnB under my steamer. I'm glad you liked it. I still have another jar left.



I Really Liked It. 

I sorta' regret selling a jar on the Exchange Forumerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder Where Che's Been All Day?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Really Liked It.
> 
> I sorta' regret selling a jar on the Exchange Forumerplexed



LOL now I might steam with THAT next week not the KBB...po' thang keeps getting put on the back burner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> LOL now I might steam with THAT next week not *the KBB...po' thang keeps getting put on the back burner.*



Yeah. 

Imma skip KBB too and try out the Komaza Olive.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Imma skip KBB too and try out the Komaza Olive.



Well  I'll use it when I wash out this henndigo...**crosses fingers for no more clown hair**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Well  I'll use it when I wash out this henndigo...**crosses fingers for no more clown hair**



Hopefully, if your Rations were on Point, Less Henna More Indigo -- You should diminish the Red Hair.  

I'm sure it looks very nice & not 'clownish' at all.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully, if your Rations were on Point, Less Henna More Indigo -- You should diminish the Red Hair.
> 
> I'm sure it looks very nice & not 'clownish' at all.



I tried... We'll see.

It's not really clownish I'm just embellishing...it is rather bright though. I just want it to look more natural.

Like I don't like having a hair color where people are like, "I love your hair color, what did you use?" I'd rather it be something that gets, "Is that your natural color? It looks like it could be."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I tried... We'll see.
> 
> It's not really clownish I'm just embellishing...it is rather bright though. I just want it to look more natural.



Yeah, it's definitely all about getting those ratios down.  

Henna vs Indigo unless you're going for the Red.

I like that fact that in about 3 days post, everything settles down a bit and the true color positions itself.

I'm always pleased at the results after the 3 day Oxidation Period.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, it's definitely all about getting those ratios down.
> 
> Henna vs Indigo unless you're going for the Red.
> 
> I like that fact that in about 3 days post, everything settles down a bit and the true color positions itself.
> 
> I'm always pleased at the results after the 3 day Oxidation Period.



What ratio do you use? The chart I read said to use half and half for brown hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> What ratio do you use? The chart I read said to use half and half for brown hair.



No.  I always use about 1/3 Henna to 1/2 Indigo.  I just want enough of the Henna for the Stain for the Indigo to attach itself.  

I don't want any remnants of "red" I want a deep dark brown. 

(No Greys)


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> No.  I always use about 1/3 Henna to 1/2 Indigo.  I just want enough of the Henna for the Stain for the Indigo to attach itself.
> 
> I don't want any remnants of "red" I want a deep dark brown.
> 
> (No Greys)



Ahhh okay. Yea I don't want mine to be too dark either. I want more of an auburn rather than a bright red like I have now so it's closer to my natural color.

How long do you leave yours on? I was pondering either 4 hours or just leave it in overnight. I would do either with my henna depending on my mood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Ahhh okay. Yea I don't want mine to be too dark either. I want more of an auburn rather than a bright red like I have now so it's closer to my natural color.
> 
> *How long do you leave yours on? I was pondering either 4 hours or just leave it in overnight. I would do either with my henna depending on my mood.*



3-4 Hours Max for Henna.  And about the same for Indigo. 

I use ACV in my Henna so I think the uptake is pretty fast.

btw:  I just realized while in my Stash, that I sent that Komaza Olive to another Poster a while back.  

Now I may hafta' purchase it.  ...........


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> 3-4 Hours Max for Henna.  And about the same for Indigo.
> 
> I use ACV in my Henna so I think the uptake is pretty fast.
> 
> btw:  I just realized while in my Stash, that I sent that Komaza Olive to another Poster a while back.
> 
> Now I may hafta' purchase it.  ...........



Lovely! I'll just rinse it out in an hour.

And can I just say I am MAD at you for forgetting what is in your stash!  Betta get it before Monday....free shipping on Komaza is better than most of their sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Lovely! I'll just rinse it out in an hour.
> 
> *And can I just say I am MAD at you for forgetting what is in your stash!  Betta get it before Monday....free shipping on Komaza is better than most of their sales.*



Yeah, especially after I bragged saying I know exactly what's in my Stash and errthang in it.

That dark brown jar was actually a 16 ounce Jar of SSI Fortifying Masque


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to moisturize today with the hair dew and fluertzy hair oil. Also going to clean out and organize my makeup stash, get rid of the old stuff.


----------



## Shay72

I'm gonna try the Natural Jenesis dc today. It did thicken up a bit. Initially from just sitting in the drawer then I put it in the fridge. Yeah and it ain't the same color as on the site. On the site it looks like a chocolate brown, what I have looks beige. I hope it doesn't become a drippy mess .


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
yesterday i purchased aphogee 2 minute to replace cj repair me.
i also used up a jar of kbb mask.
today i will shampoo with aphogee then the 2 minute reconstructor then put my hair in two braids for the week.
i think im going to pre poo with warm evoo.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> yesterday i purchased aphogee 2 minute to replace cj repair me.
> i also used up a jar of kbb mask.
> today i will shampoo with aphogee then the 2 minute reconstructor then put my hair in two braids for the week.
> i think im going to pre poo with warm evoo.



Is the Aphogee a good replacement?  Have you tried/used it before?


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I'm gonna try the Natural Jenesis dc today. It did thicken up a bit. Initially from just sitting in the drawer then I put it in the fridge. Yeah and it ain't the same color as on the site. On the site it looks like a chocolate brown, what I have looks beige. I hope it doesn't become a drippy mess .


 
It went on easy not really messy. Right now it is a drippy mess and I haven't even got under the steamer yet . So I will finish this out by using it as a cowash. I said I didn't need another moisture dc anyway.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Is the Aphogee a good replacement?  Have you tried/used it before?


the aphogee was a staple in my relaxed days but i havent used it since ive been natural so i cant say say yet. but i love most aphogee products anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> It went on easy not really messy. *Right now it is a drippy mess and I haven't even got under the steamer yet . So I will finish this out by using it as a cowash.* I said I didn't need another moisture dc anyway.



Thanks for the review on this one!  I'll leave NJ alone for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies.....I took the kids home, now I'm ready to enjoy the rest of my day.

I just rubbed on some Espresso & JBCO.  I'm thinking about going out in my stash later on & messing around.

I remembered last night that I sent my Komaza Olive to another poster, so I did pick one up last night.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good Afternoon Ladies.

Just getting in from church.  I took my mom with me...she said she enjoyed it.

I'm on day 3 of this twistout.  It's holding up well.  It's a lil dry from the heat in the car and house.

I'm going to redo it tonight.  Depending on what time I get in from dinner will determine if I wash it or just spritz it and retwist. 

I'll twist something else..not sure what yet.  Big Daddy and BSP made a lovely combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Big Daddy and BSP made a lovely combo.*



Chile....Big Daddy seem like he 'bout to be replaced by KBB Mask.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....Big Daddy seem like he 'bout to be replaced by KBB Mask.


 
Daddy is cheaperhe can probably stay.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Only for some...

Big Daddy will stay #1 in my life.  He's loves my hair like no other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Only for some...
> 
> Big Daddy will stay #1 in my life.  He's loves my hair like no other.*



I'm Jelly!  Big Daddy got ya'll trippin'. 

Yeah....Big D Dew-Dew is a cheap date.  @La Colocha


----------



## mkd

Just popping in to say hey.  I am running all day today.  I will be back on later tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

I will move my cowash day to tuesday since technically its closer to the middle of the week. I will use bfh yarrow cleansing conditioner and dc with the mango mask mixed with a bit of softning serum(need to get this gone).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will move my cowash day to tuesday since technically its closer to the middle of the week. I will use bfh yarrow cleansing conditioner and dc with the mango mask mixed *with a bit of softning serum(need to get this gone)*.



Why You Want this Gone?  I thought you really loved how this makes your hair feel.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Jelly!  Big Daddy got ya'll trippin'.
> 
> Yeah....Big D Dew-Dew is a cheap date.  @La Colocha



Yep and i don't have to feed him lmao. Hey mk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll I mixed some JBCO & Cocosta and it turned real dark?  Any thoughts?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Why You Want this Gone?  I thought you really loved how this makes your hair feel.



It does make my hair soft but its not a repurchase, its all about the ceremides and i can't wait to start adding them to my dc base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Just popping in to say hey. * I am running all day today.  *I will be back on later tonight.*



Hurry Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> It does make my hair soft but its not a repurchase, its all about the ceremides and i can't wait to start adding them to my dc base.



What are you adding to this Base?  What Ceramides?  And what else?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you adding to this Base?  What Ceramides?  And what else?



Just my kbn oil or fluertzy oil, and avocado butter to each batch. Im keeping it simple.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Yep and i don't have to feed him lmao. Hey mk.



Ain't this the truff.

Hey Mk

I'm bout to head out too.  Going to eat for a friends Bday.  I should just move to Philly it would make my driving life a lot easier.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> It does make my hair soft but its not a repurchase, *its all about the ceremides* and i can't wait to start adding them to my dc base.



Most definitely...

I know it was all the rage this summer but I couldn't see how to fit it in other than Skala.  Now that I really understand it and can see/feel the improvement...its on and poppin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....Big Daddy seem like he 'bout to be replaced by KBB Mask.


dont be starting nothing......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Ya'll I mixed some JBCO & Cocosta and it turned real dark? * Any thoughts?



Any thoughts?
..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ain't this the truff.
> 
> Hey Mk
> 
> I'm bout to head out too.  *Going to eat for a friends Bday.  I should just move to Philly it would make my driving life a lot easier.*



Have Fun Vonnie!



chebaby said:


> *dont be starting nothing*......



You know I'm always Playa'-Hatin' on Your Boy! 

Maybe next Fall I'll invite him back over & let him stay this time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Any thoughts?
> ..........


sounds weird. how much jbco did you put in it?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Most definitely...
> 
> I know it was all the rage this summer but I couldn't see how to fit it in other than Skala.  Now that I really understand it and can see/feel the improvement...its on and poppin.



I was wondering why those oils i had made my hair feel way different then previous oils and when i found that percentage list i know why. If just oil can keep my hair right in the winter there is something good in that, and they are not heavy oils at all. I would really like to see how my hair will thrive using these, i know so far i have less shedding and less hair on my hands when i handle it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Any thoughts?
> ..........



The jbco is a dark oil, it will overpower the color of the lighter oil. As long as they smell good and look good it should  be ok.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Anything I add JBCO to turns it dark. Same with Hemp Seed oil (dark green like color)

ITA with La. If it ain't lookin crazie it should be okay.

I may come back early and do a full wash day...talking bout oils has me wanting to do a HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sounds weird. how much jbco did you put in it?



More JBCO than Cocosta.



La Colocha said:


> *The jbco is a dark oil, it will overpower the color of the lighter oil. As long as they smell good and look good it should  be ok.*



The Smell of the Cocosta does actually overpower the smell of the JBCO.

re: Ceramides.  I still don't know how you missed that!  That's all we were all talmbout for a minute (in other ceramides threads).

Maybe you weren't feelin' doing nothin' new at that time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Anything I add JBCO to turns it dark. Same with Hemp Seed oil (dark green like color)
> 
> *ITA with La. If it ain't lookin crazie it should be okay.
> *
> I may come back early and do a full wash day...*talking bout oils has me wanting to do a HOT.*



Me too Girl.  I'll do mine 1st thing in the morning.  

And....I gotta slow my roll with the Hydratherma Oil.  I've been too heavy-handed with that one.

And I put it in a 2oz bottle.  I love it. 

Thanks.  It just looks D-A-R-K.  But it smells fine. @1st Bolded.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> More JBCO than Cocosta.
> 
> 
> 
> The Smell of the Cocosta does actually overpower the smell of the JBCO.
> 
> re: Ceramides.  I still don't know how you missed that!  That's all we were all talmbout for a minute (in other ceramides threads).
> 
> Maybe you weren't feelin' doing nothin' new at that time.



I don't know, my attention span is short for real, when people rave about stuff i have a tendency to skip over it unless im doing it myself. I guess i should pay more attention next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't know, my attention span is short for real, when people rave about stuff i have a tendency to skip over it unless im doing it myself. I guess i should pay more attention next time.*



Somebody had bumped that Ceramide Challenge Thread yesterday.  It had a list of all the Oils & Conditioners etc...that contain Ceramides.  

Did you see that?

I was even buying those Matrix Biolage Vials of Ceramides and using them weekly.  

I just started back to doing that.  I have about a box and a half of those vials left.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My Ayurnaturals will be here on Tuesday.  They shipped it Friday.  That's what I'm talmbout.  Even with a sale she was fast.

My Nine West is still processing and supposedly one pair of shoes isn't in stock or they have to get it from a store.  I just want my shoes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Redecouvert!  Girl..... Hi!:blowkiss:

Did you get your KBB Masks?  I kept wanting you to check in when we were all waiting on our stuff!

But I know you prolly get the VIP Treatment!

You prolly had yours the next day...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI:  I paid $14.32 (including shipping) for my Komaza Olive. 

Hmp.  I'm talkin' 16 ounces too.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies 
just stopping by to say hello 
I haven't had a chance to come often w/ school keeping me so busy

@Idaret's hair: I did receive them Friday...i think or Thursday or Saturday...lol
I thought that today was saturday for some reason.
Anyways, a few days after placing the order, I receive an email to say that the demand was very high and they were trying to honor all the orders but there was going to be some delay


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Somebody had bumped that Ceramide Challenge Thread yesterday.  It had a list of all the Oils & Conditioners etc...that contain Ceramides.
> 
> Did you see that?
> 
> I was even buying those Matrix Biolage Vials of Ceramides and using them weekly.
> 
> I just started back to doing that.  I have about a box and a half of those vials left.



I looked at it brieflybut since i found that percentage list and my oils already have what i need, not really looking to try new products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies
> just stopping by to say hello
> I haven't had a chance to come often w/ school keeping me so busy
> 
> *@Idaret's hair: I did receive them Friday...*i think or Thursday or Saturday...lol
> I thought that today was saturday for some reason.
> Anyways, a few days after placing the order, I receive an email to say that the demand was very high and they were trying to honor all the orders but there was going to be some delay



I got mine Friday as well.  I will be steaming with it tomorrow.  I will use the one Ms. B sent me this Summer (since I've had it for a minute).  Lemme go look for it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> FYI:  I paid $14.32 (including shipping) for my Komaza Olive.
> 
> Hmp.  I'm talkin' 16 ounces too.



Stop oke: Ms. T.


----------



## Charz

I'm back at my apt! I just depotted some blush and washed my hair! I am DCing with my Jessicurl WDT. I'm kinda tired so I might wash it out and rollerset my hair tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I'm back at my apt!* I just depotted some blush and washed my hair! I am DCing with my Jessicurl WDT. *I'm kinda tired so I might wash it out and rollerset my hair tomorrow.*



YAY!

Just Don't Overdo it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Stop* oke: *Ms. T.*



mmm K....

So, I had like $1.86 or something in "Points" So I went ahead and applied it to that Purchase.

Somebody with alot of "Points" Could Clean Up.  Especially w/Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Literally Shocked that Dr. J didn't try to do a little something for MLK Day?

I thought maybe she would get her "SALE ON"


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Literally Shocked that Dr. J didn't try to do a little something for MLK Day?
> 
> I thought maybe she would get her "SALE ON"



Idk, i think those body grab bags are still up from i think it has been a little over a week, but im cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Idk, i think those body grab bags are still up from i think it has been a little over a week, but im cool.



Yeah, those $10 Joints.

I saw those


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I'm back at my apt! I just depotted some blush and washed my hair! I am DCing with my Jessicurl WDT. I'm kinda tired so I might wash it out and rollerset my hair tomorrow.



I know it feels good to be home, take care of yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know it feels good to be home, take care of yourself.



Yeah.  & Take It Easy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's everybody doing tomorrow?  I plan to clean out some closets and do my hair.  Watch my soaps and eat something good.  

I had Chinese Friday while watching my soaps.  Haven't had it in so long.  

It was so tasty.

I may go to the Grocery in the a.m.  I should go tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's everybody doing tomorrow?  I plan to clean out some closets and do my hair.  Watch my soaps and eat something good.
> 
> I had Chinese Friday while watching my soaps.  Haven't had it in so long.
> 
> It was so tasty.
> 
> I may go to the Grocery in the a.m.  I should go tonight.



I am taking my dad out to eat for his bday and just relaxing the rest of the day to get ready for work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seriously thinking about my Purchasing Goals for 2011.  Will definitely be knee deep (literally) in my Stash for a minute.

I want to try to stick with the every other month or set a monthly limit.  Just kicking around some thoughts.  

Will come up with some concrete conclusions after I determine how good or how bad I'll do in February with the every other month.

I want to test out a couple different strategies.


----------



## La Colocha

You will be alright t, you are doing really well on your no-buy.

I entered in a drawing at my cu for $100 visa gift card, its mine and im claiming it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You will be alright t, you are doing really well on your no-buy.
> 
> *I entered in a drawing at my cu for $100 visa gift card, its mine and im claiming it.*



Yeah, And Ya'll Been Gettin' Bonuses & Stuff. 

Shoot!  I wish we could get a Bonus

But we're Government and not Private. 

So, I guess our Bonus is having a J-O-B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errbody at tonight La Colocha?

Got Us Holdin' it Down.....

Hmp.  Where Che Go?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errbody at tonight La Colocha?
> 
> Got Us Holdin' it Down.....
> 
> Hmp.  Where Che Go?



Idk girl sings * just the 2 of us* lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Idk girl sings * just the 2 of us** lmao.



Girl....We Shol' Know How to keep it On & Poppin'.

Last night after you & Shay left, me & Elle had to "Represent" 

I did pull my stuff out for tomorrow tho'.  So I'm ready to go.


----------



## rosalindb

I shampooed with black soap last night, I had forgotten how good it was for my hair. It almost felt as if I had used conditioner. I will see how it goes over the next few months.

There were a few staple oils that I would have needed to restock over the next couple of months so I just decided to purchase them this evening so I have everything I need at the start of the year  I do not plan to purchase anything until July/August


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I shampooed with black soap last night, I had forgotten how good it was for my hair. It almost felt as if I had used conditioner. I will see how it goes over the next few months.
> 
> There were a few staple oils that I would have needed to restock over the next couple of months so I* just decided to purchase them this evening so I have everything I need at the start of the year  I do not plan to purchase anything until July/August*



And I know you'll Stick to it Too!

You are Such an Inspiration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.  I decided to back up off that Hydratherma Oil.  I will put that away (before I use up THE WHOLE BOTTLE) and pull out HV Avosoya Oil.  

Imma be hard on these oils February & March.  And I will also pull out Claudie's Beautiful Oil too.  

Now that I have 10 2-ounce Pointy Tipped Bottles, I can make smaller bottles of stuff.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I know you'll Stick to it Too!
> 
> You are Such an Inspiration.


Thanks T, you did well, you lasted 15 days - that is excellent for you 

To be honest, I like bulk buying to save on shipping etc and you pay less for buying in larger quantities - it is the accountant in me 

I definitely overdid it with my oils though  I am just using them up in body oil concoctions. body scrubs etc and will try out some new things such as the pimento oil when I have used these up

I share my hair oil concoctions with a couple of friends so that is why I had to order some new oils and they confirmed the shelf life is towards the end of 2012. I definitely would have restocked on my JBCO regardless - nothing else can take the place of that.

I would not want to pull a Mozeke on my friends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I would not want to pull a Mozeke on my friends



....................


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! Its been raining all night and day here! Last night after I rinsed out SSI Avocado (my hair felt sooo luxurious), I baggy'd with Qhemet OHHB and twisted my hair with AOHC....my hair was so soft when I woke up this morning. I wore a twistout to church but of course with the humidity and the AOHC it fell flat and bushy! It stayed defined it just lacked the hold that I had last week with miss jessie's. So right now Im twisting my hair with Curl Junkie Coffee Coco curl cream...we will see how this turns out! I may go to the grocery store as well tomoro....definitely going to the gym since I have been slacking...I think Im going to wrap a scarf around my head tomoro....we will see...I will definitely have to cowash by Tuesday since Im getting back on my workout routine. Cant wait for BJ to have a sale! I really need some more Moist 24/7...my fave cowash!

I have 3 packs of goddess remi hair waiting for my sew in....I plan on getting it february 25, I hope I dont give in and get it sooner...I will wear it until April but I really want to find some natural textured hair to blend with my own so I can leave my perimeter out for my July sew-in. I like the way Halley's curls looks but Im not getting too many rave reviews. Real Hair Online looks a mess, so I think I am going to go with allaboutmyhair. I will let you guys know what I decide. I have really been stalking kinky curly weave threads on BHM the last couple of days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Cant wait for BJ to have a sale! I really need some more Moist 24/7...my fave cowash!*



Me Too Girl....

One of my Favs Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Thanks *T, you did well, you lasted 15 days - that is excellent for you*



Girl, That Woulda' Been Straight I'gnant for me not to get that DC'er for $14.32 & Free Shipping.  

Honey....It was my PJ Duty to buy that.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My Ayurnaturals will be here on Tuesday. They shipped it Friday. That's what I'm talmbout. Even with a sale she was fast.
> 
> My Nine West is still processing and supposedly one pair of shoes isn't in stock or they have to get it from a store. I just want my shoes.


 
OMG!  Ayurnaturalbeauty had a sale?! When?! I have been waiting on that so I can use a pass! How much was the discount?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *OMG!  Ayurnaturalbeauty had a sale?! When?! I have been waiting on that so I can use a pass! How much was the discount?*



This Just Clicked for Me!  I've been wanting to try that Pimento Oil.  I coulda' gotten it.  

I just now made the Connection even though I knew they were having a Sale!

Yeah...what was the Discount?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Just Clicked for Me! I've been wanting to try that Pimento Oil. I coulda' gotten it.
> 
> I just now made the Connection even though I knew they were having a Sale!
> 
> Yeah...what was the Discount?


 
smh....see what happens when we don't stalk websites!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *smh....see what happens when we don't stalk websites!*



Girl, I just put it together. 

When Folx was talking about restocking on their Henna, Indigo, Cassia, various Powders......I didn't put 2 & 2 together until Now.

  

I wanted that Pimento Oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished moisturizing my hair and its still really soft. Small daddy dew is getting down there, he will be out soon with the tuesday trash and on to big daddy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, That Woulda' Been Straight I'gnant for me not to get that DC'er for $14.32 & Free Shipping.
> *
> Honey....It was my PJ Duty to buy that*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Just finished moisturizing my hair and its still really soft. *Small daddy dew is getting down there, he will be out soon with the tuesday trash and on to big daddy.*



Pours some Honey Hemp out in honor of Little Daddy.  And on to Big Poppa.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pours some Honey Hemp out in honor of Little Daddy.  And on to Big Poppa.



Girl pour out nothin, you betta save that conditioner lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl pour out nothin, you betta save that conditioner *lmao.



Hmp.

The Way Ya'll Love Daddy's _Funky Drawls_.....I'm giving him his Props!

_*pours it out with a dab of BSP*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> The Way Ya'll Love Daddy's* Funky Drawls*.....I'm giving him his Props!
> 
> _*pours it out with a dab of BSP*_



Comedy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Comedy*.



Hmp.

Ya'll DO!  Love them Week Old Drawls

He Got All Ya'lls Noses Wide Open


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Ya'll DO!  Love them Week Old Drawls
> 
> He Got All Ya'lls Noses Wide Open



Omg you are crazy,.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

His Name Comes Up in Errr Conversation.  Errr Day!

Open Nose      Insert Mac Truck!...........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> His Name Comes Up in Errr Conversation.  Errr Day!
> 
> Open Nose      Insert Mac Truck!...........



Daddy keeps my hair right, i will always give him his props.


----------



## mkd

I am debating whether I am going to try to go a week without washing my hair since its straight but I don't know if I can go that long. 

I don't have any cerimade oils but I may grab one tomorrow and try to do a hot.  Maybe I will start with grapeseed.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am debating whether I am going to try to go a week without washing my hair since its straight but I don't know if I can go that long.
> 
> I don't have any cerimade oils but I may grab one tomorrow and try to do a hot.  Maybe I will start with grapeseed.



I think you will like that mk, grapeseed is a light oil and it makes your hair shine.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I think you will like that mk, grapeseed is a light oil and it makes your hair shine.


Which one is your favorite La?  

And if I do HOTS, how long do I leave it in?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I am debating whether I am going to try to go a week without washing my hair since its straight but I don't know if I can go that long.
> 
> I don't have any cerimade oils but I may grab one tomorrow and try to do a hot.  Maybe I will start with grapeseed.



m, I got Safflower Oil when I got this set from BFH and I love it.  I didn't realize it had 78% ceramide (I believe). You would like it. I use it for sealing, HOTs, and sometimes I add it to my DC.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Which one is your favorite La?
> 
> And if I do HOTS, how long do I leave it in?



I have mixed oils kbn and fluertzy with ceremides, i never tried grapeseed in my hair but i used to use it in my bubble baths. I have only done hots for 20 minutes to 30 minutes. couldn't stand that oil running down my neck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't have any cerimade oils but I may grab one tomorrow and try to do a hot.  *Maybe I will start with grapeseed.*





La Colocha said:


> I think you will like that mk, *grapeseed is a light oil and it makes your hair shine.*



Excellent Choice.  Very light yet very beneficial.  It's a really, really good oil.

I always forget about this one.  I rank that up there with Avocado Oil for being lightweight yet yielding massive amounts of "shine".


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd i am going to be up half the night, i started painting my nails late. Can't even half arse type, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> m, *I got Safflower Oil when I got this set from BFH and I love it.  I didn't realize it had 78% ceramide (I believe).* You would like it. I use it for sealing, HOTs, and sometimes I add it to my DC.



I Can't Wait to Try this One!



La Colocha said:


> I have mixed oils kbn and fluertzy with ceremides, i never tried grapeseed in my hair but i used to use it in my bubble baths. I have only done hots for *20 minutes to 30 minutes. couldn't stand that oil running down my neck.*



About the Same for Me.  I pulled out my Cotton Coil Stuff now, to keep it from running into my eyes.


----------



## mkd

i just painted my nails too La. 

Safflower you say Brownie?  Maybe I will start with that one.  

I don't want oil running down my back either!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> *i just painted my nails too La.
> *
> Safflower you say Brownie?  Maybe I will start with that one.
> 
> I don't want oil running down my back either!



Watch we gone have to go to the bathroom, it never fails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to try the Safflower too. 

Imma work these Oils Hard.  Especially the ones I already have.  

Imma definitely try to finish most of them up the remainder of this winter.

Imma be up because I want to watch Monk


----------



## mkd

I want a snack but i dont want to mess up my nails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shoot!  I'm kinda sad the BFH Grand Prize Sweepstakes Winner Ended.

I just saw the new Cherry Bark Banana Deep Conditioner


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot!  I'm kinda sad the BFH Grand Prize Sweepstakes Winner Ended.
> 
> I just saw the new Cherry Bark Banana Deep Conditioner



Isn't that a leave in too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Isn't that a leave in too?


  No.  The Leave-In is Just Cherry Bark I think. Wait....Maybe there is Banana?

This is a new, thicker version for DC'ing.....I think I read.

I have that L-I.  Can't wait to try it out.  I'm stuck on CTDG right now tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> No.  The Leave-In is Just Cherry Bark I think. Wait....Maybe there is Banana?
> 
> This is a new, thicker version for DC'ing.....I think I read.
> 
> I have that L-I.  Can't wait to try it out.  I'm stuck on CTDG right now tho'.



That sounds good, is there real banana in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That sounds good, is there real banana in it.



You know I never look at Ingredients...... 

Okay....Lemme Go See.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know I never look at Ingredients......
> 
> Okay....Lemme Go See.



Yep.  Very 1st Ingredient.  Lemme go look at the L-I.  I betta' pull that out if it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And I forgot I have that Banana Avocado DC'er too.  Oh Well.  

They're All Chillin'.  Hopefully, they'll be okay.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.  Very 1st Ingredient.  Lemme go look at the L-I.  I betta' pull that out if it does.



Last time i used real banana it got stuck in my hair, but im sure she whips it really well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Last time i used real banana it got stuck in my hair, but im sure she whips it really well.



Yeah, Me Too!

Girl....it wouldn't be able to get out through the bottles if it wasn't


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Me Too!
> 
> Girl....it wouldn't be able to get out through the bottles if it wasn't



Girl those bottle are tough ain't they, at least you know if you drop it none will come out.


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all sound like you have everything BFH sales!  What'cha got?

I have 5 products from her line.  I  have:
cherry bark banana cream 
Desert drench
Pistachio cream
Custom protein mix
Macadamia


----------



## choctaw

La Colocha said:


> I have mixed oils kbn and fluertzy with ceremides, i never tried grapeseed in my hair but i used to use it in my bubble baths. I have only done hots for 20 minutes to 30 minutes. *couldn't stand that oil running down my neck.*



Sally's BSS sells terry cloth headbands. I have found them useful to place at edges of your plastic cap to catch drips from henna, oil, aloe vera juice, etc.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Last time i used real banana it got stuck in my hair, but im sure she whips it really well.



The Banana Avocado condish is nice!!! Thick!


----------



## Ltown

Happy MLK ladies, a day well deserve! Nothing new but school work for me, lurking around here avoiding the sale, buy talks I've already spend $100 this month on hair products 2011 need to buy new car and renovate the houseerplexed


I did a henna yesterday 3 hours T, that long for Ms. Fidgety 

Sat out watching my black/yellow Steelers


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, woke up this morning to a whole lot of snow smh. I didn't even check the news last night before i laid down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Let Freedom Ring!!!!

Sitting here under my Mastex Heat Cap, Sipping a Cup of Tea with Burdock Oil w/Ceramides.  I finished that, but I have 1 bottle left.

Will HOT for another 10-15 minutes.

La Colocha, haven't looked outside yet.  Wouldn't be surprised.  And I washed my Car yesterday.

Will Co-Cleanse this out with Plueberry.  Do a Mendex & Steam with KBB.

btw:

Christine Gant has 15%
Curlmart 17%

Got these e-mails today for MLK! Day


----------



## Charz

I hope at the Bronners show I can get some Dudley DRC-28 on the cheap cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Happy MLK ladies, a day well deserve!
> 
> I did a henna yesterday 3 hours T, that long for Ms. Fidgety
> *



Chile....Well Deserved.  

Hmp.  We need MLK Year!  And have a whole year off

You're right 3 hours was very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I hope at the Bronners show I can get some Dudley DRC-28 on the cheap cheap.*



WOW!  Would you get me some, if they do?

I can PayPal you the Cash.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  Would you get me some, if they do?
> 
> I can PayPal you the Cash.



Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bless You!

Thanks


----------



## SimJam

I used one of the BFH condish (from the shea mango set) dont remember the full name but it had "coconut" and probably "tea" in it 
It was the product I got instead of the leave in which was advertised to be in the set

but it was awesome  i rlly like this one

one thing with these condishes is that they really dont sit on top of my hair ... well maybe for a couple minutes.... my hair sucks them up

sat with my heat cap on for abt 30 mins (then fell asleep for abt and hour) after i washed out my twists were literally spongy ... sooo frikkin soft

then I followed with honey hemp condish co-wash which I leave in.
spent the rest of my sunday re-twisting  hair with shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.....If I started a "HOT OIL TREATMENT, SCALP OILING and Oil Rinse Challenge would any of you join?

Of course you don't hafta' do all 3.  Just 1 or a Combo?  Lemme know.  

I'd like to start this February 1st through April 30th and then start it back up next Fall/Winter.erplexed

Lemme know ya'll thoughts (only for those of you that are currently doing any of this now)  

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner.  I managed to get the rest of that out w/o cutting the bottle.

I think I will collect all the bottles and send them back to BFH.  

Do my part for the Planet.  

So, I won't cut any more of the bottles in half.  I do keep them Upside down as suggested.

Will Rinse Out this Mendex and Steam for about 45 minutes 1 hour w/KBB.


----------



## SimJam

Miss T ... I wud join the challenge. I have a couple oils to use up

ETA:  ummm, how did u get the rest of the product out w/o cutting the bottle?



OMG one of my friends on FB (a male rastafarian) just put up as his status "Ladies lace fronts are not cool NOT COOL" BWAHAHAHAHAHAaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mkd

SimJam said:


> I used one of the BFH condish (from the shea mango set) dont remember the full name but it had "coconut" and probably "tea" in it
> It was the product I got instead of the leave in which was advertised to be in the set
> 
> but it was awesome  i rlly like this one
> 
> one thing with these condishes is that they really dont sit on top of my hair ... well maybe for a couple minutes.... my hair sucks them up
> 
> sat with my heat cap on for abt 30 mins (then fell asleep for abt and hour) after i washed out my twists were literally spongy ... sooo frikkin soft
> 
> then I followed with honey hemp condish co-wash which I leave in.
> spent the rest of my sunday re-twisting hair with shea butter


 Yeah, its the shea almond coconut with aloe vera DC.  I got this instead of the advertised leave in too.  I LOVE that one.  My hair was like silk.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall make me want to pull out something and do my hair. Today is not a good day, the roads are bad and i can't take my dad out. I just feel bad for him because me and dh are all he has and i want his birthday to be nice. I guess i can't do anything about it. T i stopped oiling my scalp, it seemed like when i did my scalp doesn't itch anymore, i don't do hots anymore either.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.....If I started a "HOT OIL TREATMENT, SCALP OILING and Oil Rinse Challenge would any of you join?
> 
> Of course you don't hafta' do all 3. Just 1 or a Combo? Lemme know.
> 
> I'd like to start this February 1st through April 30th and then start it back up next Fall/Winter.erplexed
> 
> Lemme know ya'll thoughts (only for those of you that are currently doing any of this now)
> 
> Thanks


 
I scalp oil all the time, since I was in the sulfur challenge my scalp has gotten use to being feed by oils, I use ceramides oil too. If the rules are not too strict I'll join.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I scalp oil all the time, since I was in the sulfur challenge my scalp has gotten use to being feed by oils, I use ceramides oil too. *If the rules are not too strict I'll join.*



Girl.....Me & Strict Rules Are NOT Friends!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Looks like I'll be putting my Jilbere away for now!

Team Tangle Teezer All the Way!


----------



## Charz

Do you ladies like coach bags? I am one of those people who are very brand loyal when the CS is really good. One of my Coach purses got all messed up from wear and tear. I sent it out to be repaired which was 20 bucks and they sent me a brand new beautiful comparable purse, even though it was not from manufacturing defects. 

Customer Service is so important.


----------



## SimJam

^^^
oooh I shud tell my sis abt this ... she loves coach


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Today is not a good day, the roads are bad and i can't take my dad out. I just feel bad for him because me and dh are all he has and i want his birthday to be nice. I guess i can't do anything about it. *



WOW That's too bad.  I know you were looking forward to it. 

My B-Day is in January too, so there is always terrible weather.  I promised myself, one B-Day I'm going someplace warm.



Charz said:


> *Do you ladies like coach bags? I am one of those people who are very brand loyal when the CS is really good. One of my Coach purses got all messed up from wear and tear. I sent it out to be repaired which was 20 bucks and they sent me a brand new beautiful comparable purse, even though it was not from manufacturing defects.
> *
> Customer Service is so important.



A Friend of mine recently had me looking at them on the Internet.  She buys alot of them.  I've never really given them any real consideration.  She swears by them.  

I just like a Good Leather Bag. (Cole Hahn etc..) I don't mind paying several hundreds of dollars for a Nice Bag.  I am very hard on Purses, so they must work hard and last long.

I've also heard fantastic things about their Superior Level of CS.  I'd never owned one.  But another friend of mine that collects "Peace Signs" gave me a leather Peace Sign Key Chain.

I've purchased scarves, coin purses & stuff for Friend tho' at the _Outlet_.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.....If I started a "HOT OIL TREATMENT, SCALP OILING and Oil Rinse Challenge would any of you join?
> 
> Of course you don't hafta' do all 3. Just 1 or a Combo? Lemme know.
> 
> I'd like to start this February 1st through April 30th and then start it back up next Fall/Winter.erplexed
> 
> Lemme know ya'll thoughts (only for those of you that are currently doing any of this now)
> 
> Thanks


I would join. I think I do all three but I need to check the definition of oil rinsing.



Charz said:


> Do you ladies like coach bags? I am one of those people who are very brand loyal when the CS is really good. One of my Coach purses got all messed up from wear and tear. I sent it out to be repaired which was 20 bucks and they sent me a brand new beautiful comparable purse, even though it was not from manufacturing defects.
> 
> Customer Service is so important.


 I'm a Coach girl. I have Coach sunglasses, keyrings, purses, change purses, wristlets, wallets, work bags, business card holder, id card holder, perfume,planner.....I love them. You can clean up at an Outlet.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I looooooooooooooooooooooooooove Coach bags! 

Hey ladies. I havent purchased or used up anything in a long time .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

T I do all three so I will join if you decide to do it.

My sis just called and told me that since we had so much points from Komaza ( since we always used one account to accumulate points ) she got me 2 protein treatments and herself a 16oz jar of califia pudding and paid $0.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> ETA:  ummm, how did u get the rest of the product out w/o cutting the bottle?



Jam:  I haven't.  I've just been turning the Bottles Upside down and running warm water over them to make sure everything is easier to come out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> T I do all three so I will join if you decide to do it.
> 
> *My sis just called and told me that since we had so much points from Komaza ( since we always used one account to accumulate points ) she got me 2 protein treatments and herself a 16oz jar of califia pudding and paid $0.*



See!  That's what I'm Talmbout

Good Deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oppps!  Meant to post about the KBB Mask

I liked it.  I expected it to be thinner, than it was, but it wasn't.  Actually, it was quite nice.  

Naturally, I need  to use it a few more times to get a real feel for it. 

I'll use it again next wash day.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oppps!  Meant to post about the KBB Mask
> 
> I liked it.  I expected it to be thinner, than it was, but it wasn't.  Actually, it was quite nice.
> 
> Naturally, I need  to use it a few more times to get a real feel for it.
> 
> I'll use it again next wash day.



Did you use it how i told you? I hope you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Did you use it how i told you? I hope you like it*.



I used it after I co-cleansed under Steamer.  (I rarely Shampoo).  

It was nice.

Girl, You know I got DC Overload going on over here.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used it after I co-cleansed under Steamer.  (I don't Shampoo).
> 
> It was nice.
> 
> Girl, You know I got DC Overload going on over here.



Do you still clarify every month? If so try it then so you can get the full yummy effect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Do you still clarify every month?* If so try it then so you can get the full yummy effect.



I do.  

I just clarified Wednesday (when I did my Henna Treatment).  It is a nice DC'er....but Chile so is:

Komaza
AV Ashlii Amla
CJ Deep Fix & Intense Moisture
Sitrinillah
Jessicurl WDT
Bee Mine
Jasmine's
Claudie's
Alter Ego Garlic
She Scent It
My Honey Child

*You Feel Me*

I will try it again in a few weeks when I clarify again, prior to relaxing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl....Even Red said it's the Absolute "BEST" DC'er she's ever used as well.

I liked it. 

But you know I STANS Hard for Deep Conditioners.

I love 'Em All


----------



## La Colocha

Im so bored today and hongray. I almost forgot that i had to work tonight, almost. I may get in the bed early and try to get some rest. I set out my bfh to use tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im so bored today and hongray. I almost forgot that i had to work tonight, almost. I may get in the bed early and try to get some rest. *I set out my bfh to use tomorrow.*



I just remembered your new day is Tuesday too.  

Well, I'll be off to chat it up with you tomorrow while you're doing your Hurr.  

I did use up my Beloved Pure Argan Oil.  I will turn the bottle upside down and try to get 1 more use out of it.  I have a back-up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just remembered your new day is Tuesday too.
> 
> Well, I'll be off to chat it up with you tomorrow while you're doing your Hurr.
> 
> I did use up my Beloved Pure Argan Oil.  I will turn the bottle upside down and try to get 1 more use out of it.  I have a back-up.



I look forward to doing my hair now and using my products, if you have noticed i am not procrastinating with it like i used to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I look forward to doing my hair now and using my products, if you have noticed i am not procrastinating with it like i used to.*



Yep. 

You've been doing really good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to rotate BFH Espresso with BFH Saaede Ayurvedic Hair Cream. 

Will also be using an oil.  JBCO, Avsoya or something?  Maybe the Ceramides Mix I got from Ltown.


----------



## SimJam

Miss T you went out on blind faith with them BFH's chile !!!!!

u have all their prods dont u???? LOL

here's to all the early adopters, what wud the product world do without u all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Miss T you went out on blind faith with them BFH's chile !!!!!
> u have all their prods dont u???? LOL
> *



I have quite a few.

But I don't have any of the Oils, Shampoo's or Shine Rinses and only 1 of the Leave-Ins (which I may use as a final conditioning rinse).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.....If I started a "HOT OIL TREATMENT, SCALP OILING and Oil Rinse Challenge would any of you join?
> 
> Of course you don't hafta' do all 3.  Just 1 or a Combo?  Lemme know.
> 
> I'd like to start this February 1st through April 30th and then start it back up next Fall/Winter.erplexed
> 
> Lemme know ya'll thoughts (only for those of you that are currently doing any of this now)
> 
> Thanks


ill join.
thats how im using up my vatika frosting, by pre pooing with it. and yesterday i started warming up a little evoo and slathering it on before i co wash or shampoo.

im wearing my two braids today. i love just taking off my scarf and going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Komaza Shipped!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Komaza Shipped!


that was fast
i might go to the natural store and see what all they have from komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that was fast
> *i might go to the natural store and see what all they have from komaza.*



Yeah, I like Komaza.

Hey, is that the Mean Chinese Lady's Store?????


----------



## Pompous Blue

Oh, my! USPS Track and Confirm has this status on their webpage for my Ayurnaturalbeauty.com order - 




> Class: *Priority Mail®
> *Service(s): *Delivery Confirmation™
> *Status: *Forward Expired
> *Your item was returned to the sender on January 17, 2011 because the forwarding order for this address is no longer valid.





> Detailed Results:
> Forward Expired, January 17, 2011, 8:38am, Panama City, FL
> Processed through Sort Facility, January 16, 2011, 9:38pm, Jacksonville, FL 32099
> Processed through Sort Facility, January 15, 2011, 11:57 pm, Elk Grove Village, IL 60007
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, January 15, 2011




Now what are they talking about? How can it be returned w/o ever being delivered? I hate mix-ups....Will go to the P.O. to see what's up!!! I want my Strong Roots red pimento oil!!! Arrrggghhh!!

UPS didn't attempt to deliver my KBB today; they know we're on holiday, so they'll deliver it tomorrow.....

The frustration!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I like Komaza.
> 
> Hey, is that the Mean Chinese Lady's Store?????


yep same store


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You know the Rules of this Challenge (if I start it) will be make your own Rules


----------



## La Colocha

T, i bet the komaza will be at your door step when you wake up in the morning, lmao. They know their shipping is quick. People should take notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T, i bet the komaza will be at your door step when you wake up in the morning, lmao. They know their shipping is quick. People should take notes*.



Me too Girl.

Folx Shole Shudd.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too Girl.
> 
> Folx Shole Shudd.....



Speaking of are there any other sales today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Speaking of are there any other sales today?



Curlmart 17%
Christine Gant 15% aka Brown Butter Beauty


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart 17%
> Christine Gant 15% aka Brown Butter Beauty



BOOOOOO, i don't need nothing anyway.


----------



## chebaby

when i got the email for curl mart i was like 17%???? what kinda shiggidy is that...


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> when i got the email for curl mart i was like 17%???? what kinda shiggidy is that...



So if the holiday was on the 31st would we have gotten 31% off?


----------



## mkd

I bought safflower oil today.  I am going to try a HOT with it tomorrow.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I like coach.  I have a 12 year old leather hobo bag from them, it is wonderful quality.  Only thing is that the the it has a buckle like a belt to hold the bag closed and it keeps slipping out.  I sent the back to coach and they couldn't fix it.  A shoe cobbler said he maybe able to create another hole.

I am ordering some oyin and lush today.  

Hair is doing okay.  It seems to be getting thicker, I am excited.  I am almost back to APL.


----------



## La Colocha

I am going to have to get back on shay's system, i have too much stuff open and ain't using up nothing smh. I also have stuff unopened that i want to try but it will just have to wait. Hv gt butter went in the garbage it is missing moisture for hair and body, is no use to me. Kbn butters are moved over to the body cabinet, that is what i have been using those for anyway. Stuff in rotation until its gone

small daddy dew
fluertzy hair oil
bfh yarrow
bfh mango macadamia
whipped cream
shea moisture dc
1 small suave

When these are gone i will replace them with something from the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.  I just rubbed on some Avsoya Oil and that Saeede Hair Cream (BFH) have thangs tied down for the Night.

Just been chatting on the phone and going through tons of Papers (to be gotten rid of).  

I have a shredder, but have really never used it.  I will set it up in the Garage and shred there (whenever I decide to hook it up).

Thinking about next wash day and what I'll be using...........erplexed

Will use Soybean Oil for my next HOT.  (Want to get rid of it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am going to have to get back on shay's system, i have too much stuff open and ain't using up nothing smh.* I also have stuff unopened that i want to try but it will just have to wait.



Her System really does work.  It broke me from that Terrible Habit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *Oh, my! USPS Track and Confirm has this status on their webpage for my Ayurnaturalbeauty.com order -
> 
> Now what are they talking about? How can it be returned w/o ever being delivered? I hate mix-ups....Will go to the P.O. to see what's up!!! I want my Strong Roots red pimento oil!!! Arrrggghhh!!
> 
> UPS didn't attempt to deliver my KBB today; they know we're on holiday, so they'll deliver it tomorrow.....
> 
> The frustration!*



I hate Mix Ups with USPS, Fed-Ex and 'Nem  It is Aggravating.

I want that Red Pimento too.  

I shoulda' been paying attention to ALL that Ayurnaturalbeauty talk ya'll was talkin'   

I missed out!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Her System really does work.  It broke me from that Terrible Habit.



Been a few weeks into a no-buy and ain't used up nothing but some suave, what kind of mess, If i don't do something different april will come and everything will still be the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *BOOOOOO*, i don't need nothing anyway.



You Boo'ed the Folx Sales..............

No she didn't ya'll........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Boo'ed the Folx Sales..............
> 
> No she didn't ya'll........



Girl all i saw was the low percentages, its a new year. They have to come with it, and i only got 1 pass too, shoot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Been a few weeks into a no-buy and ain't used up nothing but some suave, what kind of mess, *If i don't do something different april will come and everything will still be the same.*



Hmp. 

I use it up when I use it up.  If I tried to use up something before April, I'd been doing my hair 24/7 365 ! 

....... no for real tho' ya'll 

Girl...don't look at it like using stuff up, look at it like enjoying doing your Hurr. 

As Long as the products "DECREASE" you are on the right track.

Don't let them Mensss come in, in the middle of the night and give you a Refill.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Don't let them Mensss come in, in the middle of the night and give you a Refill.*



They don't do that no more since daddy dew came in the house, they know better and don't you start t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> They don't do that no more since daddy dew came in the house, they know better *and don't you start t*.



Yeah....Cause Daddy Stayinocchio

.......


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Just gettin settled here at work. We're under another Winter Weather Watch tonight until tomorrow night. Snow then sleet and ice in the morning and afternoon. Then more snow 

Anyway, I won't be doing my hair until Wednesday. I think I need a little protein, too. I'll use the last of my Methi Setiva Step 1 and see if there's any moisture DC that I can use up.


----------



## natura87

DCing with a Skala Fruit Cocktail masque. I gave my cousin 2 bottles of conditioner just for the heck of it.


----------



## natura87

I will use up a few things tonight when I rinse this out. I will use up a Tresemme Naturals conditioner, A Giovanni SAS conditioner( I need protein) and a Skala SB leave in.


----------



## La Colocha

Ms. b take care, sounds like your getting what we got today, we are still under watch for another 3 hours. I forgot i also pulled out the bfh olive drench to use up for prepoo's.


----------



## Brownie518

I will, La. Thanks.
Olive Drench is on my February wish list.....


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I will, La. Thanks.
> Olive Drench is on my February wish list.....



I like it for a prepoo its nice, can't wait to try some of the other stuff i have. I want to be ready if she has a big sale.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I like it for a prepoo its nice, can't wait to try some of the other stuff i have. *I want to be ready if she has a big sale*.



..or another F&F discount . 

Has anyone tried the BFH Avocado Hair Soak?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..or another F&F discount .
> 
> *Has anyone tried the BFH Avocado Hair Soak?*



Oh, yeah......that's another thing I don't have.  

Any of the Soaks.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, yeah......that's another thing I don't have.
> 
> Any of the Soaks.



Its on my list to try lmao, avocado anything sounds good to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I would still like to get the Red Wine Shine Rinse.


----------



## chebaby

wasnt there a thread a while ago about someone dipping the ends of their hair in warm oil after they shampoo or something like that? i might start doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wasnt there a thread a while ago about someone dipping the ends of their hair in warm oil after they shampoo or something like that? i might start doing that.



You can do that during the Oil Challenge! 

That will be something you can review during our HOTS Challenge!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would still like to get the Red Wine Shine Rinse.



I have this but haven't used it yet.  Don't know when I'll get to it.

Thinking of using it in the summer when my hair is out more and I'll want it blinging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have this but haven't used it yet.  Don't know when I'll get to it.
> 
> Thinking of using it in the summer when my hair is out more and I'll want it blinging.




If I start this HOTs, Oil Rinsing, or Scalp Oiling Challenge, I want you to join.

I thought about this today as a way to use up some of my Oils.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I was lurking at work but my phone kept acting up when I would try to post.

Wore a day 4 twist out.  Starting my wash day now. HOT, cocleanse, cowash, DC, twist.

T- I am down for a HOT challenge.

B-We are under the same weather watch.  Be careful getting home in the morning.

La- You'll be able to get your stash right.  Just be diligent to the system you set up and you will be okay.

Pompous-I'm sorry about your package.  That shipping was crazy fast tho.  They will work it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T- I am down for a HOT challenge.*
> 
> B-We are under the same weather watch.  Be careful getting home in the morning.
> 
> La- You'll be able to get your stash right.  Just be diligent to the system you set up and you will be okay.
> 
> Pompous-I'm sorry about your package.  That shipping was crazy fast tho.  They will work it out.



Thanks Girl.  I gotta get some of these oils outta here!   

I've never done a Challenge.  But it will be a quickie (Feb 1st - April 30).  I am loving doing the HOTs every washday.  It has now become part of my Regi.

I think I'll be using

Soybean
Wheat Germ
Kukui Nut
Burdock Root w/Ceramides
Coconut Oil

I would like to do Olive but I'm out.  I'll pick some up in February before the Challenge.


----------



## mkd

Hey Vonnie!!!

If my HOT goes well tomorrow, I am down for a challenge.


----------



## Brownie518

I will be careful, Vonnie. I'm hoping the sleet/ice hasn't started by the time we leave. 

I'll join that Challenge, too, T. For sure.


----------



## natura87

I'll join the challenge too. I've got Vatika Oil VF, EVCO and EVOO to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *If my HOT goes well tomorrow, I am down for a challenge.*





Brownie518 said:


> *I'll join that Challenge, too, T. For sure.*





natura87 said:


> *I'll join the challenge too. I've got Vatika Oil VF, EVCO and EVOO to use up.*



Thanks Ladies.....

I've been doing some research.

You'll have to make up your own rules and just report how many and what you're using.....

I'll start it around the last few days of January to start Feb 1st.

@natura -- those are some great oils for penetrating the hair shaft.


----------



## chebaby

im going to try to oil my hair and scalp 2x a week. sometimes ill warm the oil but i know most times i wont. if its coconut oil i know sometimes ill sleep in it and co wash or shampoo the next day. but most times ill do it about 10 minutes to and hour before i shampoo or co wash.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm excited about this HOT Challenge.  I definitely have a lot of oils to use.

I think I'll probably use the same recipe I posted the other day.

We will all have some healthy gorgeous summer hair!! 

Hey MK & B!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hate Mix Ups with USPS, Fed-Ex and 'Nem It is Aggravating.
> 
> I want that Red Pimento too.
> 
> I shoulda' been paying attention to ALL that Ayurnaturalbeauty talk ya'll was talkin'
> 
> I missed out!


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> Pompous-I'm sorry about your package. That shipping was crazy fast tho. They will work it out.


Thanks Vonnie and T. I wanted that pkg like NOW!!! I've been out of the pimento oil for over 3 mos. now and had been waiting on her sale. Well, I know I will eventually get it.....but bummer, I wanted to start using it this month! I ordered 5 bottles. And T, I thought you were on that ayurnaturalbeauty.com sale!!! What were you thinking? LOL....

Can't wait to get my hair masks from KBB (got 8); won't need to order anymore this year. Haven't had this since last Summer.

*I did a henna and Katam treatment tonight using lime juice, coconut milk, 50g henna, 50g Katam and a couple tbsps amla. I used up Hairveda’s pH 24/7 Balancing Rinse and Myhoneychild.com’s SO Deep Conditioner. *


----------



## Pompous Blue

Oh, btw T, been thinking about the oil challenge as I do a HOT as a pre-poo or pre-treatment every time I wash or henna my hair. So, it'll be a natural for me.

I'll keep my eye out for the thread. I hope to get some oil-combinations or how-to methods from everyone!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sitting with MHC Molasses (used it up) had to add a lil WDT and PC to it to make it stretch tho.

I'm going to start using up my Mozeke products.  I'm getting nervous about them sitting too long even in the fridge.  Plus I know I'm not repurchasing so no need for them to just take up space. 

I have:
Avocado Cleansing (8oz)-gets hair clean but not enough slip to detangle with
Babassu Twisting cream (8oz)-I like this
Sweet Almond Pudding (8oz)- Love the smell, good for layering
Kokum Leave in (8oz +4oz)-Smells delish, just really thick
Carrot Protein (8 or 16oz)- Love the effects


----------



## natura87

Pompous Blue said:


> Thanks Vonnie and T. I wanted that pkg like NOW!!! I've been out of the pimento oil for over 3 mos. now and had been waiting on her sale. Well, I know I will eventually get it.....but bummer, I wanted to start using it this month! *I ordered 5 bottles.* And T, I thought you were on that ayurnaturalbeauty.com sale!!! What were you thinking? LOL....
> 
> Can't wait to get my hair masks from KBB (got 8); won't need to order anymore this year. Haven't had this since last Summer.
> 
> *I did a henna and Katam treatment tonight using lime juice, coconut milk, 50g henna, 50g Katam and a couple tbsps amla. I used up Hairveda’s pH 24/7 Balancing Rinse and Myhoneychild.com’s SO Deep Conditioner. *



At least now you will have enough so that if you have to order it again you will have backups.


----------



## Shay72

Pompous Blue said:


> Oh, my! USPS Track and Confirm has this status on their webpage for my Ayurnaturalbeauty.com order -
> 
> 
> 
> Now what are they talking about? How can it be returned w/o ever being delivered? I hate mix-ups....Will go to the P.O. to see what's up!!! I want my Strong Roots red pimento oil!!! Arrrggghhh!!
> 
> UPS didn't attempt to deliver my KBB today; they know we're on holiday, so they'll deliver it tomorrow.....
> 
> The frustration!



USPS has been acting a straight up fool with my stuff. I want to complain but then I'm scared I won't get my stuff. What a mess!



La Colocha said:


> Girl all i saw was the low percentages, its a new year. They have to come with it, and i only got 1 pass too, shoot.


I thought we got 2 passes. I gotta go back and read.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Sitting with MHC Molasses (used it up) had to add a lil WDT and PC to it to make it stretch tho.
> 
> I'm going to start using up my Mozeke products. I'm getting nervous about them sitting too long even in the fridge. Plus I know I'm not repurchasing so no need for them to just take up space.
> 
> I have:
> Avocado Cleansing (8oz)-gets hair clean but not enough slip to detangle with
> Babassu Twisting cream (8oz)-I like this
> Sweet Almond Pudding (8oz)- Love the smell, good for layering
> Kokum Leave in (8oz +4oz)-Smells delish, just really thick
> Carrot Protein (8 or 16oz)- Love the effects


I will be using up my Mozeke stuff too after hearing about that trifling mess. I do keep checking for her site just cuz I'm nosey and it's still not back.


----------



## Shay72

Oops just checked again and Mozeke is back.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> Oops just checked again and Mozeke is back.



I didn't know it had left.  I had everything I wanted so I didn't check the site.  Just read about the drama


----------



## bronzebomb

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I didn't know it had left.  I had everything I wanted so I didn't check the site.  Just read about the drama



Drama?????


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, snow day be safe everyone! Pom and Elle is the only ones walking around in shorts


T, you miss that ayunatural sales because you/I was taking/talking too much about that Komaza free shipping 

Pom I ordered the Pimento oil too, how does it feel on the scalp?  I've got my first order in 2 days, the other should be arriving today or Tuesday unless she ran out of that oil.  

The mixologist in me brought some pimento to make some oil 


T, I don't think I've seen a oil challenge so be ready for the crowd If you don't want to be bother with tracking imo I  would just tell folks it just accountability challenge and post results. folks can share their recipes, ideas etc.  

 I remember being in castor oil challenge, and I was PM because I did not post update. The down side is I thought someone wanted to be my friend and it was just so they could pm me about posting


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good Morning Ladies.

Heading out to work.  It's ugly out there.  Giving myself plenty of time.

It took forever to do the twists last night..I don't know why.  I used the TT on each section and I definitely lost a lot less hair this week.  I think adding back in my henna/cassia and doing the protein has curbed my shedding problems.

I was nervous that my hair was going to be stiff/hard from the protein in the Mozeke products but its nice and soft.

My hair between the ceramides, henna/cassia, and good DCs (protein & moisture) is at a new level of healthy.


----------



## Shay72

So after talking mess about folks calling in the day before or day after a holiday I'm sitting her feeling like boo boo. Started getting sick last night.


----------



## Charz

Pompous Blue said:


> Can't wait to get my hair masks from KBB (got 8); won't need to order anymore this year. Haven't had this since last Summer.




I AM SO JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Good morning, snow day be safe everyone! Pom and Elle is the only ones walking around in shorts
> 
> 
> T, you miss that ayunatural sales because you/I was taking/talking too much about that Komaza free shipping
> 
> *Pom I ordered the Pimento oil too, how does it feel on the scalp? I've got my first order in 2 days, the other should be arriving today or Tuesday unless she ran out of that oil. *
> 
> *The mixologist in me brought some pimento to make some oil*
> 
> 
> T, I don't think I've seen a oil challenge so be ready for the crowd If you don't want to be bother with tracking imo I would just tell folks it just accountability challenge and post results. folks can share their recipes, ideas etc.
> 
> I remember being in castor oil challenge, and I was PM because I did not post update. The down side is I thought someone wanted to be my friend and it was just so they could pm me about posting


 
Ltown, I feel you on that weather. I did wear shorts yesterday and it's suppose to be in the mid-60s today....Yeehaw!!! LOL!!

And you know you just can't post you bought some pimentos to make some oil and not let me know the recipe! Give up the goods, girlie. Although I bought 5 bottles and they'll last me 'til my no-buy is up!

*Ingredients:* Jamaican Red Pimento Oil, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Wheat germ, Organic Coconut oil, Glycerine, Lavender and lemon oils.

The only thing I don't have is the Glycerine.

The oil is soothing to my scalp. I use it as a pre-poo and I credit it as one of the things that helped halt my Fall-time shedding. it does a goood job!!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good Morning Ladies.
> 
> Heading out to work. It's ugly out there. Giving myself plenty of time.
> 
> *It took forever to do the twists last night*..I don't know why. I used the TT on each section and I definitely lost a lot less hair this week. I think adding back in my henna/cassia and doing the protein has curbed my shedding problems.
> 
> I was nervous that my hair was going to be stiff/hard from the protein in the Mozeke products but its nice and soft.
> 
> My hair between the ceramides, henna/cassia, and good DCs (protein & moisture) is at a new level of healthy.


I have maybe a 1/5th of a jar of Afroveda's cocolatte and had not used it since the weather got cold. Last night I twisted my hair with it along with Kissi-Seed Pro V as a leave-in and PUR whipped jelly. Although my hair is soft, it is not moisturized like I like it. Imma spritz it tonight with Komaza's Califia Moisturizing spray and seal with KBB hair butter. That'll bring the moisture level up. Can't wait to finish using up that cocolatte, though. It's good in the Summertime but not for me in the Winter.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> I AM SO JEALOUS!!!!


I'm mad I missed out on the 50% off Butter Love Jan 5th. What was I thinking? I would've bought 4 of those!

I'm like T....my mind must've been somewhere else! 

Guess I was concentrating on the no-buy challenge that I was blinded and didn't notice the deal!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i was going to do my hair today but i am too exhausted, will be doing it tomorrow instead. Im jelly too charz because now if you notice the flash sales are different now. You have to buy a certain amount to get the 50% off, i will never forgive myself for not getting more masks, lmao, but seriously that was the deal of the year.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey ladies.   After almost 3 years w/ my macbook, the battery finally died on me.  So I wasn't able to use my computer over the weekend.  I had to buy another battery.  But then my magsafe adapter had a shortage in it, so I ordered another one online for cheaper.  *sigh*.  So much for saving money on a hair product no-buy!  I just ended up having to spend that $$$ on something else, smh.  I so regret not getting applecare, lol. 

I'm still waiting on the charger to come in the mail, so right now I'm on campus in the computer lab .  Lawd, I'm so ready to be up out of this city.  I'm looking forward to graduation in May.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

Had some running to do this a.m.  Sitting under the dryer now with this heat activated reconstructor.  Just a leave-in that they say works best with heat.

Imma try to do it every a.m. while putting my make-up on for work.  We'll see how long that lasts.

About the Oil Challenge.....Ya'll know I Ain't Micro-managing no Thread! 

So it will be up to the posters to post what they're using, frequency and what method(s).

I did do some research on it last night, and found some very interesting articles to post about the Benefits of HOTs so I'll post those too.

MK & Brownie:  I mailed your Packages!

Dreading going back to work tomorrow, but thanking God I have a job.


----------



## Charz

I hate having wide feet, buying shoes is difficult!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm watching something on "BETTER" and they are talking about the Benefits of:  Ceramides, Caffeine and Resveratrol for Skin/Hair.  

I want that BFH Red Wine Shine rinse for the Reservatrol.  I will pick that up this Spring/Summer or if someone Wins the Sweepstakes!


----------



## BrownBetty

I ordered the dew and bsp last night.  I should get it by valentine's day, hopefully.  I am ordering my lush products from the UK, I wonder which will get here first.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lurking from my phone at work. 

I just had a chance to check my hair out. I came to work with it in twists then took them out once I was in the building out the rain. Its a lil more frizzie than I would have liked. Its defined but the ends are frizzie & didn't separate well. 

It feels nice and soft. It has some nice shine which is probably from the smoothing effect of the TT. 

I think I'm going to put some curl formers in it thurs (if its not raining/snowing) then wear a bun for the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll where errbody at?  

Nothin' up this way. 

Not looking for any more packages to come in. *sob*  

Oh...Wait....

KOMAZA!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll where errbody at?
> 
> Nothin' up this way.
> 
> Not looking for any more packages to come in. *sob*
> 
> Oh...Wait....
> 
> KOMAZA!


I'm here lurking from work.....I got both pkgs today -- KBB (8) hair masks and ayurnaturalbeauty.com's 5 strong roots red pimento oil. I'm at peace now!

No droppage or spillage in either box. Yeah!

Also, I ordered 10 lbs mowrah butter from brambleberry.com and they came in 2 - 5 lbs. plastic jars Friday. One of the jars' lid had cracked and broken off (unable to seal and close with it). So I emailed them Friday night asking for a replacement top; they emailed me yesterday to say they're shipping out another one this week.....Now that's customer service!


----------



## Charz

Carol’s Daughter coupon: 40% off plus free shipping with any purchase. Enter code SNOW40 at checkout. Expires January 21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I'm here lurking from work.....I got both pkgs today -- KBB (8) hair masks and *ayurnaturalbeauty.com's 5 strong roots red pimento oil*. I'm at peace now!
> 
> No droppage or spillage in either box. Yeah!
> 
> Also, I ordered 10 lbs mowrah butter from brambleberry.com and they came in 2 - 5 lbs. plastic jars Friday. One of the jars' lid had cracked and broken off (unable to seal and close with it). *So I emailed them Friday night asking for a replacement top; they emailed me yesterday to say they're shipping out another one this week.....Now that's customer service!*



@1st Bolded.  What was I thinking?  How often do they have Sales????

@2nd Bolded.  Folx need to take Notice of this Practice right here.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> Carol’s Daughter coupon: 40% off plus free shipping with any purchase. Enter code SNOW40 at checkout. Expires January 21.



Yesss!!!  I can finally get the Ecstasy Body Oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm going to go pick up my ayrunaturals & 3 out of 4 pairs of shoes after work tonight. 

I'm going to need to sort my closet to fit all the henna. I'm going to henna next week just don't know which day yet. 

I've noticed that the smaller companies have really been stepping up there CS and picking up extra business becuz of it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to go pick up my ayrunaturals & 3 out of 4 pairs of shoes after work tonight.
> 
> *I'm going to need to sort my closet to fit all the henna. *I'm going to henna next week just don't know which day yet.
> 
> I've noticed that the smaller companies have really been stepping up there CS and picking up extra business becuz of it



I Keep Mine in the Freezer....

You Don't?

How Long will that much Henna last you Vonnie?


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded. *What was I thinking? How often do they have Sales????*
> 
> @2nd Bolded. Folx need to take Notice of this Practice right here.


I don't think she has many sales that are 20% or 25%. I believe her last one was in Sept and it was 25%. I STOCKED up on 20 boxes Kalpi-tone, and 25 boxes henna. It was a birthday sale.



IDareT'sHair said:


> *I Keep Mine in the Freezer....*
> 
> You Don't?
> 
> How Long will that much Henna last you Vonnie?


I keep mine in the freezer, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> I don't think she has many sales that are 20% or 25%. I believe her last one was in Sept and it was 25%. *I STOCKED up on 20 boxes Kalpi-tone, and 25 boxes henna. It was a birthday sale.*



How long will this last you Blue?


----------



## EllePixie

25 boxes?! Dang...that would last me like two years. I only do treatments monthly or every other month and use about a box per treatment.

Oh, and hey y'all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just Labeled my Oils in my 2 ounce Pointy Tipped Bottles.  I'm using most of the 10!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> How long will this last you Blue?


Since I only use 50g at a time, I'm hoping a whole year. So, I'm hoping it takes me to 3 legs of the no-buy challenge. 

I love hennaing and my hair has never felt this strong in my life!!! I got my routine down pat. I 'member the 1st time I did it my hair was as dry as paper and I wanted to cry. I re-read that gigantic HENNA thread and it finally sunk in that I needed to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. That's when Sitrinillah became my best friend.

Now, I don't know what I would do if I couldn't henna. My hair loves it and my moisture level is on point!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> 25 boxes?! Dang...that would last me like two years. I only do treatments monthly or every other month and use about a box per treatment.
> 
> Oh, and hey y'all!



Girl....I've been waiting to hear how Your Henna Turned Out!!

How's your Hair Look?  Is it BROWN??????


----------



## Pompous Blue

EllePixie said:


> 25 boxes?! *Dang...that would last me like two years. I only do treatments monthly or every other month and use about a box per treatment.*
> 
> Oh, and hey y'all!


I henna every 7 to 10 days and don't do hard-protein treatments EVAH! I'll use a reconstructor every once in a while, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Since I only use 50g at a time, I'm hoping a whole year. So, I'm hoping it takes me to 3 legs of the no-buy challenge.
> 
> I love hennaing and my hair has never felt this strong in my life!!! I got my routine down pat. *I 'member the 1st time I did it my hair was as dry as paper and I wanted to cry. I re-read that gigantic HENNA thread and it finally sunk in that I needed to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. That's when Sitrinillah became my best friend.
> 
> Now, I don't know what I would do if I couldn't henna. My hair loves it and my moisture level is on point!!*



Yep.  ITA  

This is very, very Important to the Entire Process. 

To Me, this is the most important aspect of successfully Henna'ing.  You Gotta Get that Moisture Back In


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. ITA
> 
> This is very, very Important to the Entire Process.
> 
> To Me, this is the most important aspect of successfully Henna'ing. *You Gotta Get that Moisture Back In*


And then you're in love with your hair and all is right with the world.....


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....I've been waiting to hear how Your Henna Turned Out!!
> 
> How's your Hair Look?  Is it BROWN??????



It's not brown but it's a darker auburn and it doesn't look as ridiculous. For you, T, I has a pichaaaa...



Pompous Blue said:


> I henna every 7 to 10 days and don't do hard-protein treatments EVAH! I'll use a reconstructor every once in a while, though.



Ah, gotcha!!! I started out doing henna every other week but even without extra PTs my hair was like girl bye... I do like my steamer though b/c I can use protein condishes now. Nothing like Aphogee though...no ma'am! And yes, moisture is key! I find it interesting when people call henna drying yet they never DC after? Hmmmm?


----------



## Pompous Blue

Oh, Elle, My Gawd! That color is simply gorgeous on you.....What stunning eye candy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *It's not brown but it's a darker auburn and it doesn't look as ridiculous. For you, T, I has a pichaaaa...*



Girl, that's Real Purty!  

Do you remember your Ratios? 

When are you going to do it again?

Very, Very Nice.  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I've been keeping it in my closet. I usually only have 4-6 packages. I always freeze my leftover mixes

I will put this purchase in my deep freezer. I got like 9 or 11 packages plus tulsi & something else for face. 

I guess u do it like coffee how ppl put that in the freezer (I'm not a coffee drinker)


----------



## EllePixie

Pompous Blue said:


> Oh, Elle, My Gawd! That color is simply gorgeous on you.....What stunning eye candy!



Thank you! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that's Real Purty!
> 
> Do you remember your Ratios?
> 
> When are you going to do it again?
> 
> Very, Very Nice.  Thanks for Sharing.



Thanks boo, and yes, I do! I used about 75g each of henna and indigo, maybe a little more henna because I was overfilling my tupperware lol...oh and I added about 25g of hibiscus to it with my brahmi oil.

I prob won't do it for another month...I got a bunch of powders I wanna play with and some protein condishes I wanna try. I really just want to get rid of the henna I have and then let my color grow out, because I want highlights or something in a year or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I will put this purchase in my deep freezer*. I got like 9 or 11 packages plus tulsi & something else for face.
> 
> *I guess u do it like coffee how ppl put that in the freezer (I'm not a coffee drinker)*



Exactly.    I Do & I Am...

But Only in the Winter tho'

I Keep my Coffee in the Freezer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Love the hair Elle!

I wish I had gotten more Cassia so I can do that between my Henna. I'm going to keep henna-ing once a month

I don't know how u can henna and not DC after. My hair is so dry after its only natural to DC just so I can work with it. 

Pomp do u full henna each time or just do glosses sometimes?


----------



## Pompous Blue

EllePixie said:


> Thanks boo, and yes, I do! I used about 75g each of henna and indigo, maybe a little more henna because I was overfilling my tupperware lol...oh and I added about *25g of hibiscus* to it with my brahmi oil.


This is it! My sister wants her hair this color and the hibiscus would do it..... 

Thank you for the recipe. I've cut and pasted it in my henna file.


----------



## EllePixie

Pompous Blue said:


> This is it! My sister wants her hair this color and the hibiscus would do it.....
> 
> Thank you for the recipe. I've cut and pasted it in my henna file.



Lol you're welcome! The hisbiscus gives a nice little cherry kick.

ALSO - has anyone eaten their hibiscus? I read you can put it in drinks as well and it's yummy! It tastes like sweet tarts.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Pomp do u full henna each time or just do glosses sometimes?


I full henna each time. Once a month I add Katam (brown plant die) to my mix to keep my grays at bay....But you know, I steam for 1 to 1 1/2 hrs with the henna. I don't let it sit for hours. Rinse out and DC for 30 min to an hr with steam.

I ordered some cassia last Sept, too, and have not used it yet. Bought 5 pkgs. I haven't gotten around to reading the cassia thread. I am going to get to it soon, though, 'cause I don't want to waste it.

What's your cassia mix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Red was telling me she uses a Tblspn of JBCO w/her KBB Hair Mask.  

I may try this next time I use it.

I'll prolly use Komaza again next wash day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

This was my first time so I don't know how great this mix is. I have my henna mix down pack

50g Cassia 
2 tbsp hibiscus (more for conditioning and just cuz)
1 to 1.5cups warm water
1/4 cup yogurt
Splash of HOT oil

It came out nice and smooth. I left it on for 5hrs (fell asleep). Rinsed and short DC. 
I liked that it was quick and easy-no gloves needed
I'm up for trying new recipes for Cassia


----------



## Charz

I need a tan, are there some powders that I can make ghetto faux tan with?


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Lol you're welcome! The hisbiscus gives a nice little cherry kick.
> 
> ALSO - has anyone eaten their hibiscus? I read you can put it in drinks as well and it's yummy! It tastes like sweet tarts.


 I use the flowers to make tea.  Its really really good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad I didn't get into "Powders...."  I was almost on that, but didn't quite 'go there'.  _*whew...wipes forehead*_

Maybe because I hate mixing stuff up (except Henna/Indigo)  But....That's a must.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I need a tan, are there some powders that I can make ghetto faux tan with?*



Ask some of Your _"OTHER"_ Friends.....

I'm sure they can help you with that.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of powders, tomorrow i am going to mix some bringraj powder with evoo and giovanii sas conditioner to co wash with.

hi everyone
today i co washed with abba mask and let my hair air dry with kbb milk. then i added my new head bands i got from sallys. the first one felt fine but this one is so damn tight. urg. it is so hard to find comfortable headbands that dont hurt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Red was telling me she uses a Tblspn of JBCO w/her KBB Hair Mask.
> 
> I may try this next time I use it.
> 
> I'll prolly use Komaza again next wash day.


i might try that subbing jbco for cocasta. i havent used it in a while and need to get rid of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might try that subbing jbco for cocasta. i havent used it in a while and need to get rid of it*.



Imma try it.  Just to see what it's like.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies,

How is everyone? I havent used up anything in a while. But, I think I found a new love in Organix Passionfruit Guava condish. Got it on clearance  
I have my hair in two cornrows going back. I got the best braid out so far doing this.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, i decided to do my hair after all today, dd's school had a last minute delay so i had to stay up anyway. I still have the mango mask in and im about to rinse it out soon. Lucky me its supposed to get down to -20 tonight so i hope its at least some what dry before i have to go in. Still really loving the yarrow conditioner, its seems like it has something that the mask is missing. Like they should be switched but the mask is still nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I havent used up anything in a while. But, I think I found a new love in Organix Passionfruit Guava condish. Got it on clearance
> I have my hair in two cornrows going back. I got the best braid out so far doing this.



Me you and che got the 2 braids going on, it is so much easier to do my hair this way and wash day is a breeze.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I need a tan, are there some powders that I can make ghetto faux tan with?



Idk, charz when you are able to get out try the tanning salons they should have some lotions that can give you a tint without having to get under lights.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ask some of Your _"OTHER"_ Friends.....
> 
> I'm sure they can help you with that.





 My indian friend tans and she is blacker then me! And my "other" friends happen to be male and/or black lol.


----------



## Day36

Huh? double post super late


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> My indian friend tans and she is blacker then me! And my "other" friends happen to be *male and/or black* lol.



Hmp.  Since When??????

From some of the previous Pics you posted (of friends).....I didn't see too many of us in 'em   

Men Tan don't they.


----------



## Day36

La Colocha said:


> Me you and che got the 2 braids going on, it is so much easier to do my hair this way and wash day is a breeze.



La, you aint nevah lied . It is just awesome. Can leave in your braids for like 3 days. Wear a braid out for like 2/3 days. And, just be fine. Love it.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> Ltown, I feel you on that weather. I did wear shorts yesterday and it's suppose to be in the mid-60s today....Yeehaw!!! LOL!!
> 
> And you know you just can't post you bought some pimentos to make some oil and not let me know the recipe! Give up the goods, girlie. Although I bought 5 bottles and they'll last me 'til my no-buy is up!
> 
> Pom I have not recipe, I knew what was in it and probably just infuse some pimento in my ceramides oils, got lots of it already mix.
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ya'll where errbody at?
> 
> 
> T, were you off today? I was at work but in class this week so no lurking for me during the day.
> 
> I got my 2nd order of  ayunatural today with my pimento, won't try that until when it time to do my wash.
Click to expand...


----------



## chebaby

im gonna purchase that sallys version of mixed chicks but after that im going on a mega super duper no buy. i had to go get my car fixed. and i have a warranty but they claim they dont cover what i need so i need to come out the pocket more than a thousand
so yea. i need to no buy it up lol. i dont know why i even want the sallys stuff when i wasnt too fond of the real mixed chicks. maybe ill pass and get the jane carter curl cream. i found it at a not so local bss lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, were you off today?* I was at work but in class this week so no lurking for me during the day.
> 
> I got my 2nd order of  ayunatural today *with my pimento, won't try that until when it time to do my wash.*



Yep.  Back tomorrow.

I Shole' hope this is something you actually "Like"


----------



## chebaby

and i dont know where my mind is today. i have a headache and my stomach hurts and im messing up at work just not a good day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im gonna purchase that sallys version of mixed chicks but after that im going on a mega super duper no buy. i had to go get my car fixed. and i have a warranty but they claim they dont cover what i need so i need to come out the pocket more than a thousand
> so yea. i need to no buy it up lol. *i dont know why i even want the sallys stuff when i wasnt too fond of the real mixed chicks.* maybe ill pass and get the jane carter curl cream. i found it at a not so local bss lol.



...................  Uh......You think?

Yeah...Get the JC! (If you just got to buy something)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and i dont know where my mind is today*. i have a headache and my stomach hurts and im messing up at work just not a good day.



Hmp.

I Know Mine would still be at the Repair Shop


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Me you and che got the 2 braids going on, it is so much easier to do my hair this way and wash day is a breeze.


yep i love my two braids. and whats so cool about it is because the hair is stretched when i co wash detangling is a breeze. and if i want to wear a twist/briad out the next day i can comb right on throw my dry hair. with a little leave in for slip of course lol. im going right back to the braids tomorrow. this puff is killing me.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Keep Mine in the Freezer....
> 
> You Don't?
> 
> How Long will that much Henna last you Vonnie?


 


Pompous Blue said:


> I don't think she has many sales that are 20% or 25%. I believe her last one was in Sept and it was 25%. I STOCKED up on 20 boxes Kalpi-tone, and 25 boxes henna. It was a birthday sale.
> 
> 
> I keep mine in the freezer, too.


 
Are you keeping the box/packages in the freezer or already mixes? The powders are very cheap and at sale that is a good deal if you henna every week/month.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. Back tomorrow.
> 
> I Shole' hope this is something you actually "*Like*"


 
See why is that necessary I'm not the only one that don't like stuff, and I think you don't like more than you say around here because you give it away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Are you keeping the box/*packages in the freezer* or already mixes? The powders are very cheap and at sale that is a good deal if you henna every week/month.



Mine comes in Packages like Bags of Frozen Vegetables with an Inner Foiled Seal.

So, I just throw them in the Freezer.  I only make enough for 1 Application at a time, so No....I don't store Pre-Mixed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...................  Uh......You think?
> 
> Yeah...Get the JC! (If you just got to buy something)


that thread just had me like oooooooh theres a knock off i like knock off hair products thats like half the price for the same thing. bring it on. but yea i think ill stick with the JC. i really like her stuff. only thing i didnt really like was the spray leave in. and that was only because the smell was too strong for me. knocked me right out.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Know Mine would still be at the Repair Shop


you think its not lmao. i was pissed. like wtf i buy the warranty for in the first place??? bastids make me sick. and then i hate when people act like its not a big deal. SO talking about "just take the hit and pay for it". fool i know i gotta pay for it but you talking like im a walking bank. fool.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I can't wait to go home.  I took 2, 10min naps, saw 1 case, and basically just got paid to chill.

I was never interested in CD or JC.  My mom has quite a bit of it and I tried the hair milk by CD and something by JC but was never that impressed to buy it myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> See why is that necessary I'm not the only one that don't like stuff, *and I think you don't like more than you say around here because you give it away*



No, not really.  That's Not True. Those are duplicates.  

Most (all) of the stuff I give away is New & Has Never Been Opened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that thread just had me like oooooooh theres a knock off i like knock off hair products thats like half the price for the same thing. bring it on. but yea i think ill stick with the JC. i really like her stuff. *only thing i didnt really like was the spray leave in. and that was only because the smell was too strong for me. knocked me right out.*
> 
> *you think its not lmao. i was pissed. like wtf i buy the warranty for in the first place??? bastids make me sick. and then i hate when people act like its not a big deal. SO talking about "just take the hit and pay for it". fool i know i gotta pay for it but you talking like im a walking bank. fool.*



I hate the way those products smell. @1st Bolded.

@2nd Bolded.  I would be ticked too.  I don't blame you.  It always seems you can never get ahead.  As soon as you get a coupla' dollas something always comes up.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie i know you like twist outs so i think you would like the JC twist and lock. it has a soft hold and make the hair so shiny. i miss that stuff. but i have some curls whipped cream so i will use that up before purchasing another JC twist and lock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> vonnie i know you like twist outs so i think you would like the JC twist and lock. it has a soft hold and make the hair so shiny. i miss that stuff. but i have some curls whipped cream so i will use that up before purchasing another JC twist and lock.



Does it all smell the same?  

Like Flowers i.e. N&S and the Lotion?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che- I'll go pass my mom's house next week and see if she has any.  I know one time I looked in her stash she had some.

Will put it on the wish list for after the no buy.

I have some Curls whipped cream and souffle to use up but I'm going to save it for the summer since it's lighter.  If I decide to repurchase I can get it local.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hate the way those products smell. @1st Bolded.
> 
> @2nd Bolded.  I would be ticked too.  I don't blame you.  It always seems you can never get ahead.  As soon as you get a coupla' dollas something always comes up.


girl that spray smelled like a mix between an old lady with loud perfume and a flower shop. i hate flowery smells.

girl i felt good saving up my little bit of money and then BAM. gotta get it fixed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does it all smell the same?
> 
> Like Flowers i.e. N&S and the Lotion?


the lotion, butter, and twist and lock smell the same. more like citrus than flowers. i like the smell of those. and i think the liquids smell like flowers.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Che- I'll go pass my mom's house next week and see if she has any.  I know one time I looked in her stash she had some.
> 
> Will put it on the wish list for after the no buy.
> 
> I have some Curls whipped cream and souffle to use up but I'm going to save it for the summer since it's lighter.  If I decide to repurchase I can get it local.


i havent used my curls whipped cream yet. its much different than i remember but curly nikki likes it for dry twist outs so i might try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl that spray smelled like a mix between an old lady with loud perfume and a flower shop. i hate flowery smells.
> 
> girl i felt good saving up my little bit of money and then BAM. gotta get it fixed*.



It made me itch it was so Flowery-Stanky-Skrong 

IK.  I just had to loan out some cash after paying that Hellaous Tax Bill.

(Might as well say giveaway...cause folx don't believe in paying folx back these days....Shoot!  I don't even look for it back No' Mo')


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the lotion, butter,* and twist and lock smell the same. more like citrus than *flowers*. i like the smell of those. and i think the liquids smell like flowers.



I thought they smelled more like flowers. 

Now I can say, those were 2 Product I hated.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought they smelled more like flowers.
> 
> Now I can say, those were 2 Product I hated.


i couldnt place the smell but i know it smells a little better than the spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i couldnt place the smell but i know it smells a little better than the spray.



How's Yo' Daddy?  

You haven't mentioned him in a while


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

There you go T starting it up.

You know he home waiting for us to caress and squeeze him and use him all up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's Yo' Daddy?
> 
> You haven't mentioned him in a while


i been saving all my love for deeeeeeeeewwwwwwww
i been saving him


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *There you go T starting it up.
> 
> You know he home waiting for us to caress and squeeze him and use him all up.*



Girl......Not You TOO!



Daddy Got You in His Stable Too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i been saving all my love for deeeeeeeeewwwwwwww*
> *i been saving him*



Ya'lls a Mess!


----------



## La Colocha

I just finished my hair. Thanks mama t and ms. b for the bfh, my hair feels really good. And yall know the ceremides and daddy always get down good together. I will keep the dew in rotation, i will just order 2 large ones at time to make it worth it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......Not You TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy Got You in His Stable Too?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'lls a Mess!


this something you gonna understand when the dew comes knocking at yo door. its like opportunity, you betta answer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just finished my hair. *Thanks mama t and ms. b for the bfh, my hair feels really good. And yall know the ceremides and daddy always get down good together. I will keep the dew in rotation, i will just order 2 large ones at time to make it worth it.*





Vonnieluvs08 said:


>



Ya'll Need to Stop!  

You're welcomed about the BFH.  Thanks for helping me with my Stash Reduction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this something you gonna understand when the dew comes knocking at yo door. its like opportunity, you betta answer



I Will.  


..................


----------



## La Colocha

T, i can send you some if you like, i have plenty. Just let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T, i can send you some if you like, i have plenty. Just let me know.



No.  I'll wait until next BF  

I have about 12 Lotions

Please do not send anything this way.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Well ladies I'm about to head home.  My day is finally over.  It was soooo productive too.

I enjoyed chatting with everyone.

Be back later. Gotta go get my packages first.


----------



## La Colocha

Have a great night vonnie if i don't talk to you later.


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> I hate having wide feet, buying shoes is difficult!


Buying shoes is practically impossible. My feet are long and skinny. In the UK, ladies shoes are UK Size three to eight and for those with larger feet a small percentage will stock size 9. 

I'm size eight and a half!!! erplexed

There used to be two shops that sold ladies shoes from size eight and a half to eleven but they closed down. The only time I can find a pair of shoes is if the size eight is on the slightly large size  and then I buy at least two pairs of them 

My Aubrey Organics conditioners came today, my JBCO has shipped. Hopefully my other oils will arrive by the end of the week/early next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I'm size eight and a half!!!* erplexed.



Me Too Rosalind.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Rosalind.



I'm a UK size 8.5 which is the equivalent to US size 10.5  Are you referring to UK or US sizes


----------



## chebaby

my hair feels dry today. i should have used more than a dime size kbb milk. and ive been co washing with a lot of protein since i colored. tomorrow though, giovanni sas here i come


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I'm a UK size 8.5 which is the equivalent to US size 10.5  Are you referring to UK or US sizes



US 8.5 ! ! ! ! !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my hair feels dry today. i should have used more than a dime size kbb milk. and ive been co washing with a lot of protein since i colored. tomorrow though, giovanni sas here i come



I forgot you Colored. 

How are you liking the Color???


----------



## mkd

I tried to run by Sallys and get 2 tangle teazers, for myself and an efriend and they were sold out.  The sales lady said that people constantly come in and ask for them and to check back tomorrow or thursday.  I can't believe it, when I bough mine, there were several in stock. 

I doused my head in safflower oil, i wonder if I used enough.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I tried to run by Sallys and get 2 tangle teazers, for myself and an efriend and they were sold out.  The sales lady said that people constantly come in and ask for them and to check back tomorrow or thursday.  I can't believe it, when I bough mine, there were several in stock.
> 
> I doused my head in safflower oil, i wonder if I used enough.



What i say about those tt's, i will check at my sally's on friday.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> *Are you keeping the box/packages in the freezer or already mixes?* The powders are very cheap and at sale that is a good deal if you henna every week/month.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Mine comes in Packages like Bags of Frozen Vegetables with an Inner Foiled Seal.
> 
> So, I just throw them in the Freezer. I only make enough for 1 Application at a time, so No....I don't store Pre-Mixed.


What she said.....I store pkgs in freezer....I never have leftovers from my mix, either. I got my recipe quantities down pat.


----------



## Pompous Blue

I just got a 15% off email from fromnaturewithlove.comI laugh at this!

Used up darcysbotanicals.com Herbal conditioning leave-in spritz. Won't be a repurchase. I like Komaza's Califia moisturizing spray. Still working down Afroveda's cocolatte. I KNOW this won't be a repurchase.....Can't get chebaby's quote out of my head...."products that curdle on the way to you". That has to be the funniest quote ever!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ask some of Your _"OTHER"_ Friends.....
> 
> I'm sure they can help you with that.



*cough*...................girl, you a mess!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

RosalindB- I feel your pain.  I wear a size 11 (10.5 if it runs big) and if I find shoes I like in my size for a reasonable price I scoop them up with quickness.  

That's why I was so hyped about my Nine West purchase...if I went in the store I would never have found these shoes.

I generally don't buy shoes online since I have to try them on to make sure they fit.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Pompous Blue said:


> I just got a 15% off email from fromnaturewithlove.comI laugh at this!
> 
> Used up darcysbotanicals.com Herbal conditioning leave-in spritz. Won't be a repurchase. I like Komaza's Califia moisturizing spray. Still working down Afroveda's cocolatte. I KNOW this won't be a repurchase.....Can't get chebaby's quote out of my head...."products that curdle on the way to you". That has to be the funniest quote ever!


 
Blue! Im still salty that I missed the Ayurnatural sale! Did u get to get ur pimento oil?

Good evening ladies! Im having a bad hair week  Last night I lightly spritzed my hair with water and flat twisted with Curl Junkie CCCC (trying to use it up, its too light for me as a styler and why use it as a leave in) and a little ORS gel (trying to use that up too). I also bantu knotted my ends. I thought my hair was going to be bomb.com today! It wasnt even dry this morning! When I discovered that the first one wasnt dry after taking it down I started blowdrying the rest and they still didnt dry! It was a frizzy mess! I put it half up and down in a hairzing, smoothed my edges with donna marie pomade and aloe vera gel and I still wasnt satisfied! Just that little bit of water ruined my whole day! idk what to do tonight! Guess I will flat twist again tonight and not add any product. I had such a fab week last week with miss jessie's that I just dont know what to do lol. Miss jessie you are ALRIGHT with me! I dont care what they say about u maam! lol!


----------



## chebaby

my hair needs some extra love. so tonight im going to saturate my hair and scalp in coconut oil. then tomorrow its moisture moisture moisture. and i will wear another puff. ill do my two braids some other day. next week though i am going to dry the dry twist and curl that curly nikki does with curls whipped cream. i might as well use it since i got it. its just sitting there.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Blue! Im still salty that I missed the Ayurnatural sale! Did u get to get ur pimento oil?
> 
> Good evening ladies! Im having a bad hair week  Last night I lightly spritzed my hair with water and flat twisted with Curl Junkie CCCC (trying to use it up, its too light for me as a styler and why use it as a leave in) and a little ORS gel (trying to use that up too). I also bantu knotted my ends. I thought my hair was going to be bomb.com today! It wasnt even dry this morning! When I discovered that the first one wasnt dry after taking it down I started blowdrying the rest and they still didnt dry! It was a frizzy mess! I put it half up and down in a hairzing, smoothed my edges with donna marie pomade and aloe vera gel and I still wasnt satisfied! Just that little bit of water ruined my whole day! idk what to do tonight! Guess I will flat twist again tonight and not add any product. I had such a fab week last week with miss jessie's that I just dont know what to do lol. Miss jessie you are ALRIGHT with me! I dont care what they say about u maam! lol!


girl i hate bad hair day ive had quite a few of them lmao. today isnt really a bad hair day its just not as soft as i like.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I was wondering is the dew similar to DB's hair milk or if it's better?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Beautyaddict-  I understand bad hair days.  Especially after you put a ton of time into a style.  Glad you had enough time to salvage it and are going to try it again.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Carol’s Daughter coupon: 40% off plus free shipping with any purchase. Enter code SNOW40 at checkout. Expires January 21.



Now you know you are wrong for this...right? I have never bought CD stuff...but this is just foul.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Now I remember why I never tried Carol's Daughter....that mess is expensive.

No way I'm paying $20 for 8oz regularly and $12 on sale is nice but still dang.  No reason to get hooked on something I can't afford.

This really makes it easy to do a no buy.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I was wondering is the dew similar to DB's hair milk or if it's better?


better....the dew is much much better. and im guessing you mean the peach kernal milk? i like the milk. but it reminds me of CD hair milk.


----------



## mkd

hmm, I don't know about the safflower oil or HOTS in general.  Maybe I did something wrong?  The jury is still out, but after I washed my hair with Bee Mine poo bar, my hair still felt kind of greasy.  Maybe I should have washed twice.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Mk- I will say at first it feels greasy, but then as I go through the rest of the process I don't feel the greasy-ness.  Also I find if I don't rinse warm enough it will feel slightly "coated".

I hope it goes better for you.


----------



## chebaby

maybe the poo bar wasnt good enough to rinse out all the oil. you might wanna use a real shampoo(liquid, maybe sulfates is you use them) after. but its still odd because i co wash after slathering my hair in oil.
is safflower a heavy oil?


----------



## Shay72

Beauty--It was the bantu knots. They take forever to dry. You can't take them suckers out unless they are bone dry or as you experienced you will get frizz. I say try it again when you have some time to really let your hair dry, maybe sit under the dryer. I quit bantu knots a long time ago cuz I ain't got the patience.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> better....the dew is much much better. and im guessing you mean the *peach kernal milk*? i like the milk. but it reminds me of CD hair milk.


 
That's what I was referring to. Thanks Che I will put the dew back on my "to try" list for after my no buy leg ends in April.


----------



## natura87

I wore my braids loose today, I had them covered most of the day so when I got to work they were still dripping wet. I had to blot it dry with a paper towel. I need to bring a headband with me because they were constantly falling in my eyes between my glasses and my face.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Mk- I will say at first it feels greasy, but then as I go through the rest of the process I don't feel the greasy-ness.  Also I find if I don't rinse warm enough it will feel slightly "coated".
> 
> I hope it goes better for you.


Thanks! It felt silky but greasy if that makes any sense.  



chebaby said:


> maybe the poo bar wasnt good enough to rinse out all the oil. you might wanna use a real shampoo(liquid, maybe sulfates is you use them) after. but its still odd because i co wash after slathering my hair in oil.
> is safflower a heavy oil?


Nope, its very light Che.  Maybe like Vonnie said its not as greasy as  I think.


----------



## Pompous Blue

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Blue! Im still salty that I missed the Ayurnatural sale! Did u get to get ur pimento oil?
> 
> Good evening ladies! Im having a bad hair week  Last night I lightly spritzed my hair with water and flat twisted with Curl Junkie CCCC (trying to use it up, its too light for me as a styler and why use it as a leave in) and a little ORS gel (trying to use that up too). I also bantu knotted my ends. I thought my hair was going to be bomb.com today! It wasnt even dry this morning! When I discovered that the first one wasnt dry after taking it down I started blowdrying the rest and they still didnt dry! It was a frizzy mess! I put it half up and down in a hairzing, smoothed my edges with donna marie pomade and aloe vera gel and I still wasnt satisfied! Just that little bit of water ruined my whole day! idk what to do tonight! Guess I will flat twist again tonight and not add any product. I had such a fab week last week with miss jessie's that I just dont know what to do lol. Miss jessie you are ALRIGHT with me! I dont care what they say about u maam! lol!


Yes! I got 5 bottles of the pimento oil. It should last me 'til my no-buy is over. I'm strongly thinking 'bout doing the 3rd leg....Don't know yet.

I so enjoy this thread 'cause I gain so much knowlege through product reviews and hair regimens and styles. Now I know that bantu-knots take a long time to dry....Didn't know they did.

Hope your hair-day tomorrow is better.


----------



## mkd

ok, it doesnt appear to be as oily as I first thought.  It feels pretty good, we'll see once I take my rollers out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *ok, it doesnt appear to be as oily as I first thought.*  It feels pretty good, we'll see once I take my rollers out.



Yeah, it does take some getting use to.  But the cumulative effects are worth it.  

It gets better with time.  Sorta' like Henna.  The more you do it, the better it looks/feels.  (If it works for you)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's what I was referring to. Thanks Che I will put the dew back on my "to try" list for after my no buy leg ends in April.



Also: don't Sleep on DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream. 

I Personally liked it better than the Daily L-I and the Peach Kernel H. Milk.  

It's a Great Product.

Very, Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think next washday, I'll do: my HOT w/Soybean Oil under Heat Cap and Co-Cleanse with the Plueberry, Do a Mendex Treatment under dryer, DC with Komaza, apply L-I and Argan & Dry.

Sticking with the bottle of Mendex until finished then will move on to possibly SSI Okra.  Will be rotating Komaza, KBB & BnB's as my DC'ers.


----------



## chebaby

i hope the local store has some of komaza deep conditioners. i do want to try them. my only staple deep conditioner is kbb mask and maybe mhc olive you. but i dont really "deep" condition anyway so i guess it doesnt matter.

i looked through my stash today and most of my stylers are products im saving for the summer. they just taking up space lmao.


----------



## chebaby

oh and sunshine is re opening the store feb 1st.


----------



## mkd

How long before you all started seeing results from the HOTs and ceramide oils?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> How long before you all started seeing results from the HOTs and ceramide oils?


i dont really use ceremides like that but just from HOTS i dont know if i can say ive seen noticeable results that i KNOW came from the oil. i know it helps the hair but i cant say its something i can pin down just to the oil. i hope that makes sense.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> Carol’s Daughter coupon: 40% off plus free shipping with any purchase. Enter code SNOW40 at checkout. Expires January 21.


 

It keeps saying "invalid promotion code"


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> How long before you all started seeing results from the HOTs and ceramide oils?


 
I've retain moisture using ceramides oils, and it do not make it straighten so easy as butter/pomade do.

Today is 1 year naturality!(or whatever it called)


----------



## rosalindb

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> RosalindB- I feel your pain.  I wear a size 11 (10.5 if it runs big) and if I find shoes I like in my size for a reasonable price I scoop them up with quickness.
> 
> That's why I was so hyped about my Nine West purchase...if I went in the store I would never have found these shoes.
> 
> I generally don't buy shoes online since I have to try them on to make sure they fit.



Yes Vonnieluv, it is so frustrating as they include all full sizes and half sizes from 3 to 8 so it goes 3, 3.5, 4, 4.5 etc all the way to size 8 and then a few stores stock a size 9. Size 8.5 just does not exist in stores 

My JBCO arrived today so just awaiting for my other oils and I'm done till summer


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> I've retain moisture using ceramides oils, and it do not make it straighten so easy as butter/pomade do.
> 
> Today is 1 year naturality!(or whatever it called)


 
Congrats Ltown


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Congratulations Ltown!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Mk-I think I really started noticing the differences this month (2-3months after starting HOTs).  I know it was working before but I wasn't doing anything new/different to my hair to recognize.  Now that I've changed styles and techniques I'm really noticing the difference.  I was noticing my hair being shinier and feeling soft even when in a WnG.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> *I've retain moisture using ceramides oils*, and it do not make it straighten so easy as butter/pomade do.
> 
> Today is 1 year naturality!(or whatever it called)


Ceramides are permanently in my regimen, too. My hair seems to have gotten a little more ooomph to it since I've been using them. I use hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil added to my DCs or HOTs. Been doing this since Sept '10. 

And CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ANNIVERSARY. Mine is Apr 4, 2011.


----------



## natura87

I will just spritz my hair today, I want to see how long I can keep these in for so I dont want to pile stuff on. I havent bought anything and I dont really feel an urge to.


----------



## BrownBetty

Yall I am wowed at the moment.  I ordered from oyin on Monday nite.  I got a notice that it shipped today.  I am flooored.  I swore it was going to get my stuff around valentine's day.  I see Oyin doing better.

Hope yall have a great day!


----------



## chebaby

hey all.
today i went and picked up the mixed silk products(mixed chicks knock off) which was a big mistake. i dont like it. the smell is disgusting. it smells like a chemical that can do some damage lmao. the conditioner left my hair soft but the leave in took away all my definition lmao. i will not use it again and if i can return it i will


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> hey all.
> today i went and picked up the mixed silk products(mixed chicks knock off) which was a big mistake. i dont like it. the smell is disgusting. it smells like a chemical that can do some damage lmao. the conditioner left my hair soft but the leave in took away all my definition lmao. i will not use it again and if i can return it i will


 Thanks for the review, i was kind of eyeing the line.  I HATE HATE HATE the real mixed chicks leave is so I should have known better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey all.
> *today i went and picked up the mixed silk products(mixed chicks knock off) which was a big mistake. i dont like it. the smell is disgusting. it smells like a chemical that can do some damage lmao. the conditioner left my hair soft but the leave in took away all my definition lmao. i will not use it again and if i can return it i will*



Hmp. 

Didn't I tell you to Leave The Mess Alone?????

..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....Just got Home.  No Packages today. *cries*

I thought my KomazaHairCare would be here today.  Maybe tomorrow.

I just rubbed on some BFH Saeede Hair Cream and JBCO.  Imma be on that tough, rotating that w/Espresso.  

The Espresso's almost gone so I will pull out the Castor Seed stuff Brownie talked me into buying......

I have 1 Back Up of the Espresso and 1 of the Saeede oh yeah, and one of the Castor Seed.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies not up to much today. I want to do my hair lmao but i don't want to over do it. I just want to use some products. My hair still feels really good but i may moisturize tomorrow even though wash day is friday. Its getting really cold and i want to stay on my moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....I Just Came Back from Off Topic


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....I Just Came Back from Off Topic


 

It's a riot huh. lol


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Thanks for the review, i was kind of eyeing the line.  I HATE HATE HATE the real mixed chicks leave is so I should have known better.


my hair feels ok but the smell and i can still smell it. it is strong. like.....i dont even know what. it smells a mess. i have a sample of mixed chicks leave in im going to compare it to. my hair is soft so i can see how people can love it for half the price of mixed chicks but i wont repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Didn't I tell you to Leave The Mess Alone?????
> 
> ..............


i meant to put "T, dont say nuffin" at the end of that post cause i knew you was gonna say something i shoulda listened.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> It's a riot huh. lol


best thread even, besides this one


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Since When??????
> 
> From some of the previous Pics you posted (of friends).....I didn't see too many of us in 'em
> 
> Men Tan don't they.


 
I'm so dead lol, DEAD.

Some are latina, Jewish, Asian lol. They naturally tan for them lol.


----------



## EllePixie

That thread is two seconds away from gettin' poppin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I'm so dead lol, DEAD.
> 
> Some are latina, Jewish, Asian lol. They naturally tan for them lol.*



And Some Just Plain WHITE   

.........


----------



## EllePixie

I used to go tanning with my ex-bf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was lurking a bit at work today and saw where somebody posted a Thread about Ya'll Big Daddy.

I didn't read it.erplexed  

Asking if anybody tried it yet...and this thread been full of posts 'bout Daddy!

......


----------



## Ltown

Hey are you all having visual problems with the forum i have x all over the place. What's the off topic drama?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey are you all having visual problems with the forum i have x all over the place. *What's the off topic drama?*



No Problems here.

Pure Comedy


----------



## chebaby

no problems here.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Some Just Plain WHITE
> 
> .........


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Finally, the snow and ice have stopped. I'm sitting here with some Komaza Honey Hair Rejuvanator on, about to get some pizza. Haven't decided what I'll DC with yet. Some kind of BFH, thats for sure. Either Shea Almond or Pistachio...?

Che, L, T - mailed them boxes...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>



Hursh Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For those of you that are Interested the HOTs Thread is Posted.  

It was either me doing that OR  buying something   

I'm Bored.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hursh Ms. B!



I was gon tell you the same.......................


T, I wasn't able to get a Tangle Teazer. The weather was too bad to be going out. I'll get it for next wash (Sunday morn)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Finally, the snow and ice have stopped. I'm sitting here with some Komaza Honey Hair Rejuvanator on, about to get some pizza. Haven't decided what I'll DC with yet. Some kind of BFH, thats for sure. Either Shea Almond or Pistachio...?
> 
> Che, L, *T - mailed them boxes...*



Thanks Girl.

I Shole Could use a Package Right About Now..... 

btw:  Imma pull that Castor Seed stuff tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I Shole Could use a Package Right About Now.....
> 
> btw:  *Imma pull that Castor Seed stuff tonight*.



 Hope you like it!! 

Where's the link for the thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Where's the link for the thread?*


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ing-challenge-feb-1-2011-april-30-2011-a.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie/Shay:

Do you use Claudie Beautiful Garden Oil on Your Hair?  It's for Hair & Body Correct?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.
> 
> *I Shole Could use a Package Right About Now.*....
> 
> btw:  Imma pull that Castor Seed stuff tonight.


me too i cant wait to get it so i can act like i dont know what it is. surprise!!!!
thanx Brownie.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> me too* i cant wait to get it so i can act like i dont know what it is. surprise!!!!
> thanx Brownie*.






I love getting boxes, too. Hopefully next week I'll get something from an order issue I had ...

T, I was using the Beautiful Oil as a prepoo mostly, sometimes adding to my DC. I think my niece took my last 2 bottles.  I might have one deep in the stash, though. But, thats how I was using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I love getting boxes, too. Hopefully next week I'll get something from an order issue I had ...
> 
> *T, I was using the Beautiful Oil as a prepoo mostly, sometimes adding to my DC. I think my niece took my last 2 bottles.  I might have one deep in the stash, though. But, thats how I was using it.*




Girl.......You Sent Me 1 

and Claudie had sent me like a 2 ounce 'sample'.  I was just wondering?  I think it said skin & hair.

I may e-mail her.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......You Sent Me 1
> 
> and Claudie had sent me like a 2 ounce 'sample'.  I was just wondering?  I think it said skin & hair.
> 
> I may e-mail her.



Yeah, her description says for skin and hair. I've used it on skin before, too. Smells so good.


----------



## Ltown

T, can you add reference links to the first thread as go to, hope that not asking too much?  That thread will get big, and I think if others link information you can find it especially the ceramides challenge thread. thanks

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...088-official-2010-ceramides-challenge-44.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, can you add reference links to the first thread as go to,* hope that not asking too much?  That thread will get big, and I think if others link information you can find it especially the ceramides challenge thread. thanks
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...088-official-2010-ceramides-challenge-44.html



I'm not understanding?

Tell me what you mean?  I'll do it.  You mean as it grows?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie/Shay:
> 
> Do you use Claudie Beautiful Garden Oil on Your Hair? It's for Hair & Body Correct?


 
I don't have it.

The KBN Shealoe Leave In has one more chance then I'm moving on. Good thing it's only a 2 oz sample. I feel like it just sits on my hair and isn't moisturizing enough. I feel the difference when I use it vs. something else. I do like the almond joy hair & skin butter. Yeah that's a keeper.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> I love getting boxes, too. Hopefully next week I'll get something from an order issue I had ...
> 
> T, I was using the Beautiful Oil as a prepoo mostly, sometimes adding to my DC. I think my niece took my last 2 bottles.  I might have one deep in the stash, though. But, thats how I was using it.



I havent gotten a package since I bought the VF last Spring.  Its been sooooooooooooooo long.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I don't have it.
> 
> *The KBN Shealoe Leave In* has one more chance then I'm moving on. Good thing it's only a 2 oz sample. I feel like it just sits on my hair and isn't moisturizing enough. I feel the difference when I use it vs. something else. I do like the almond joy hair & skin butter. Yeah that's a keeper.



Hey ladies, thanks shay for your review, i can cross that off, i was pondering because of the glycerin but i will keep the hair dew instead. I love the oil and have yet to try the hair wash and conditioner. Im off to work yall, its so cold outside, have a blessed night.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not understanding?
> 
> Tell me what you mean? I'll do it. You mean as it grows?


 
If people post reference in their original post and you think it good maybe you can add it to the begining thread as reference since we can't update the original thread.  Since I posted and added ceramides to my post folks may want to look at it but as the thread gets bigger folks may miss out of good info.  When we had the sulfur challenge Flowin added all the reference, additional links to original thread so if someone wants more information they can go to the first thread instead of searching throughout. Hope that's clear, if it too much extra work no problem. I'm researcher so I have not problem but I've been in enough challenges and poster keep asking for things that's already available  If anyone ask you can always refer them to 1st thread


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I havent gotten a package since I bought the VF *last Spring.*  Its been sooooooooooooooo long.



Since last spring?????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not understanding?
> 
> Tell me what you mean?  I'll do it.  You mean as it grows?



Maybe...if someone puts a link to an article/info in their post, you could add that link to the first post in thread so folks can see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> If people post reference in their original post and you think it good maybe you can add it to the begining thread as reference since we can't update the original thread.  Since I posted and added ceramides to my post folks may want to look at it but as the thread gets bigger folks may miss out of good info.  When we had the sulfur challenge Flowin added all the reference, additional links to original thread so if someone wants more information they can go to the first thread instead of searching throughout. Hope that's clear, if it too much extra work no problem. I'm researcher so I have not problem but I've been in enough challenges and poster keep asking for things that's already available  If anyone ask you can always refer them to 1st thread



Will you do it?  Please & Thank You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Since last spring?????*



IK..........

And I'm complaining about 1 Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> If people post reference in their original post and you think it good maybe you can add it to the begining thread as reference since we can't update the original thread.  Since I posted and added ceramides to my post folks may want to look at it but as the thread gets bigger folks may miss out of good info.  When we had the sulfur challenge Flowin added all the reference, additional links to original thread so if someone wants more information they can go to the first thread instead of searching throughout. Hope that's clear, if it too much extra work no problem. I'm researcher so I have not problem but I've been in enough challenges and poster keep asking for things that's already available  If anyone ask you can always refer them to 1st thread





Brownie518 said:


> *Maybe...if someone puts a link to an article/info in their post, you could add that link to the first post in thread so folks can see it.*





IDareT'sHair said:


> Will you do it?  Please & Thank You!



Okay.  Got it.


----------



## natura87

I found these cute little storage containers at my job and I got them on the cheap cheap. It isnt a hair purchase per se/intentionally but then I just realized I can store my conditioners in them. Instead of paying 12 bucks each I got them (4) for 75 cents a peice. 

I just realized after perusing my stash that I dont have many DCs/masques. I have 3 or 4 Lustrasilks and 3 or 4 Skala masques. I have maybe 5 or 6 poos (I dont even know why, I hardly ever poo) and a ton of conditioners though. I think I need to work on getting my conditioners down to a reasonable number so as soon as these braids come out and the weather improves I plan on wash and goes for a while.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Since last spring?????





Yeah, I tend to get the vast majority of my stuff from brick and mortar places.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK..........
> 
> And I'm complaining about 1 Day




You can do it!!! 

I dont need anything, I've got more than enough and I am in the NoBuy for a reason...I just like receiving packages. I dont wanna pay for it, I just wanna get it.


----------



## Shay72

All off topic but Criminal Minds make me sick always messing with Reid. They need to leave my baby alone. I might have to quit them .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> All off topic but Criminal Minds make me sick always messing with Reid. They need to leave my baby alone. I might have to quit them .



I was watching.  But not really paying attention.  You Know Derrick Morgan is my Boo!


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> All off topic but Criminal Minds make me sick always messing with Reid. They need to leave my baby alone. I might have to quit them .


whats been happening on the show? i never see it since i work nights. i might have to have SO tape(or whatever its called now a days) it for me along with the game. i used to watch the reruns but i cant catch it lately.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was watching. But not really paying attention. You Know Derrick Morgan is my Boo!


 
I hadn't been paying attention the past couple of weeks myself. I was on the phone with my mom and I asked her who is this new girl? She .I like Derrick too but there is something about Reid .


----------



## Pompous Blue

The weather was absolutely gorgeous today.....mid 60s and sunny skies....Oh, if every day could be like this. Humidity was low, too. I was outside for 4 hours in this weather and my hair was so happy. No extra shrinkage from humidity and my twist-out stayed defined. It even fluffed back out after I took my hard-hat off. LOL.

Just got through reading that crazy thread and twisting my hair (I think some brain cells died.) Used Komaza Califia moisturizing spray and sealed with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Didn't use up anything.

Will wash my hair tomorrow night and use up ChristineGant's Babassu Cream DC (and add oils - hemp seed, black cumin seed, JBCO, rosehip oils---'bout tsp ea.) Will pre-poo with coffee oil applied to scalp and massaged in for 'bout 5 min and then add Alter Ego garlic to hair. Steam for 30 min.

T, I'm on my way to sign up in the HOTs, Oils thread.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I hadn't been paying attention the past couple of weeks myself. I was on the phone with my mom and I asked her who is this new girl? She .I like Derrick too but there is something about *Reid* .


walking computer boy can get it


----------



## chebaby

i gotta get this hair under control. my puff is all over the place today. but i got compliments on it
tomorrow im def. going to co wash with evoo and giovanni sas. detangle with my jilberie comb, ouidad comb, then denman my ends. rinse and apply kckt. after my hair is about 70% dry i will add evoo for shine and then eco gel to smooth the front of my hair down.
i made a big mistake by throwing away my brush i thought i was doing my hair a favor but i cant find a brush as soft as that one. big mistake


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> The weather was absolutely gorgeous today.....mid 60s and sunny skies....Oh, if every day could be like this. Humidity was low, too. I was outside for 4 hours in this weather and my hair was so happy. No extra shrinkage from humidity and my twist-out stayed defined. It even fluffed back out after I took my hard-hat off. LOL.
> 
> Just got through reading that crazy thread and twisting my hair (I think some brain cells died.) Used Komaza Califia moisturizing spray and sealed with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Didn't use up anything.
> 
> Will wash my hair tomorrow night and use up ChristineGant's Babassu Cream DC (and add oils - *hemp seed, black cumin seed, JBCO, rosehip oils*---'bout tsp ea.) Will pre-poo with *coffee oil* applied to scalp and massaged in for 'bout 5 min and then add Alter Ego garlic to hair. Steam for 30 min.
> 
> T, I'm on my way to sign up in the HOTs, Oils thread.



Chile.....You Are the Oil QUEEN!


----------



## natura87

Pompous Blue said:


> The weather was absolutely gorgeous today.....*mid 60s and sunny skies*....Oh, if every day could be like this. Humidity was low, too. I was outside for 4 hours in this weather and my hair was so happy. No extra shrinkage from humidity and my twist-out stayed defined. It even fluffed back out after I took my hard-hat off. LOL.
> 
> Just got through reading that crazy thread and twisting my hair (I think some brain cells died.) Used Komaza Califia moisturizing spray and sealed with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Didn't use up anything.
> 
> Will wash my hair tomorrow night and use up ChristineGant's Babassu Cream DC (and add oils - hemp seed, black cumin seed, JBCO, rosehip oils---'bout tsp ea.) Will pre-poo with coffee oil applied to scalp and massaged in for 'bout 5 min and then add Alter Ego garlic to hair. Steam for 30 min.
> 
> T, I'm on my way to sign up in the HOTs, Oils thread.



Whoa...whoa..whoa...where are you? Can you send some of that gorgeous weather my way? Its freezing here!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did Ya'll Get the January Oyin Handmade Newsletter? 

And see the New Shea Butter?


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Whoa...whoa..whoa...where are you? Can you send some of that gorgeous weather my way? Its freezing here!!



Girl, I was about to say that. We have been having the nastiest weather.  Usually I love winter but I sure am ready for spring already. 

Recent use ups: MT, Ceramide oil mix, BFH Shea Mango mask, Motions CPR, Claudie's shea pomade, MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion, and I think thats it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Ya'll Get the January Oyin Handmade Newsletter?
> 
> And see the New Shea Butter?


what new butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I was about to say that. We have been having the nastiest weather.  Usually I love winter but I sure am ready for spring already.
> 
> *Recent use ups: MT, Ceramide oil mix, BFH Shea Mango mask, Motions CPR, Claudie's shea pomade, MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion, and I think thats it.*



You get busy!

Hmp.  And about the weather.....We're suppose to get 5 inches.  We're under a Winter Storm Advisory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what new butter?



Shea Butter.  Whipped Shea Butter?  Maybe it's not New and just a "Featured Product" in their Newsletter.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....You Are the Oil QUEEN!


Love me some oils....That's why the Oil challenge is gonna be a cinch!! LOL!!! Thanks for starting that challenge, BTW.


natura87 said:


> Whoa...whoa..whoa...where are you? Can you send some of that gorgeous weather my way? Its freezing here!!


Northwest Florida (Panama City Beach). I want it to be warm for just a lil while longer 'cause I just got my power bill yesterday and OUCH!!! It was unusually cold Nov/Dec.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Ya'll Get the January Oyin Handmade Newsletter?
> 
> And see the New Shea Butter?


Yep! I was scurred to read it.....didn't wanna get any cravings!!! LOL!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> All off topic but Criminal Minds make me sick always messing with Reid. They need to leave my baby alone. I might have to quit them .



I said the same thing.  

I am excited about the forest whittaker spin off!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shea Butter.  Whipped Shea Butter?  Maybe it's not New and just a "Featured Product" in their Newsletter.



I think its just Featured.  And there's a 10% discount code at the bottom...


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> All off topic but Criminal Minds make me sick always messing with Reid. They need to leave my baby alone. I might have to quit them .



I haven't watched in a while. I have all the episodes saved, though. I'll have to check it out, see what they doin to my boy.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I was about to say that. We have been having the nastiest weather.  Usually I love winter but I sure am ready for spring already.
> 
> Recent use ups: MT, Ceramide oil mix, BFH Shea Mango mask, Motions CPR, Claudie's shea pomade, MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion, and I think thats it.



I hate winter...but I live in a state that is perpetually cold. Darn you NY!!


----------



## natura87

Pompous Blue said:


> Love me some oils....That's why the Oil challenge is gonna be a cinch!! LOL!!! Thanks for starting that challenge, BTW.
> 
> *Northwest Florida (Panama City Beach).* I want it to be warm for just a lil while longer 'cause I just got my power bill yesterday and OUCH!!! It was unusually cold Nov/Dec.
> 
> Yep! I was scurred to read it.....didn't wanna get any cravings!!! LOL!!!



I am so jealous right now. 

I bet unusually cold for you is unusually warm for me.


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> I found these cute little storage containers at my job and I got them on the cheap cheap. It isnt a hair purchase per se/intentionally but then I just realized I can store my conditioners in them. Instead of paying 12 bucks each I got them (4) for 75 cents a peice.
> 
> I just realized after perusing my stash that I dont have many DCs/masques. I have 3 or 4 Lustrasilks and 3 or 4 Skala masques. I have maybe 5 or 6 poos (I dont even know why, I hardly ever poo) and a ton of conditioners though. I think I need to work on getting my conditioners down to a reasonable number so as soon as these braids come out and the weather improves I plan on wash and goes for a while.


 
Natural make sure you check the expiration dates on those skala! T, and I was on that skala hunt last year and most of ours expiration dates were 2/11.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Natural make sure you check the expiration dates on those skala! T, and I was on that skala hunt last year and most of ours expiration dates were 2/11.



I know, I noticed it so I am looking to use these up or give them away. I dont have too many so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> Love me some oils....That's why the Oil challenge is gonna be a cinch!! LOL!!! Thanks for starting that challenge, BTW.
> 
> Northwest Florida (Panama City Beach). I want it to be warm for just a lil while longer 'cause I just got my power bill yesterday and OUCH!!! It was unusually cold Nov/Dec.
> 
> Yep! I was scurred to read it.....didn't wanna get any cravings!!! LOL!!!


 

I was station at Tyndall AFB, FL back in 89-93 the weather in Florida is great! It can be bright and sunny and start raining I was amaze .

I need to figure out how to add oil and challenges to my siggy so I can get to them faster than searching.  copy/paste don't always work


----------



## bronzebomb

I did this twist out using Oyin Hair Dew.  I moistened my hair with Hawaiian Silky 14 & 1 and sealed with the Hair Dew.  It's really fluffy and soft!


----------



## Minty

It looks fluffy bronze. 

Hey lovlies. I'm bored and reading some of these threads - SMH.

Not looking forward to more snow.


----------



## Pompous Blue

natura87 said:


> I am so jealous right now.
> 
> I bet unusually cold for you is unusually warm for me.


Yep, it is. The weather people go ape-crazy if it gets in the 30s. They act like everyone is going to freeze to death. And when the forecast is 17 or 18 degrees at night (once or twice a year), they want to shut down the schools...LOL....cold is relative, I guess. 


Ltown said:


> *I was station at Tyndall AFB, FL* back in 89-93 the weather in Florida is great! It can be bright and sunny and start raining I was amaze .
> 
> I need to figure out how to add oil and challenges to my siggy so I can get to them faster than searching. copy/paste don't always work


Get outta here Ltown.....Part of Tyndall was built on our familiies' ancestral land. My mom tells me that was a sad day when they had to leave. Their community was called Red Fish Point and our families' name is Masslieno. My grandfather was the community leader and he died shortly after moving at the age of 107.


bronzebomb said:


> I did this twist out using Oyin Hair Dew. I moistened my hair with Hawaiian Silky 14 & 1 and sealed with the Hair Dew. It's really fluffy and soft!


Oh, girl!!! I love that!! It is fluffy, rich-looking and purty!! The definition blows me away.

I'll get there one day....LOL!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

HijabiFlygirl said:


> It looks fluffy bronze.
> 
> Hey lovlies. I'm bored and reading some of these threads - SMH.
> 
> Not looking forward to more snow.


Don't let any brain cells die. I'm still SMH.....and to be had, no less. It's a durn shame you have to consider who the original poster is, their posting history and persona before responding to some of these threads!!! Harummpphhh!!!!

What a waste of my time last night....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Bronze your hair looks great. Now I really need to get the dew maybe two 16oz


----------



## Ese88

Hey guys, after 4 weeks i decided to take my braids out. They were looking worn anyway, I think when my hair gets longer they will be able to last longer. Right now I am prepooing with AO GPB. I will wash in the next 1.5 hrs and use aphogee 2 min for about 5 mins then rinse and DC overnight with AOHSR since I no longer have access to a dryer. I may get it rebraided tomorrow or the day after. At least being in Africa, it will be dirt cheap.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Seems like I missed a lot last night.

I signed up for T's HOTs Challenge.  I think what I'm really going to get out of it is all the recipes and results that will be shared.

I did a HOT this morning with my current mix (1 use left).  Then cowashed it out with Skala G3 (starting to use these up) then co-cleansed with the Mozeke Avocdao Cleansing Condish (hair felt a lil dry).

I'm sitting here now with BFH Mango Macadamia Mask with my heat cap.  I decided not to open up another DC until I finish this, which only has 1 use left.  I can get about 3 uses out of each BFH which is good for only 8oz cuz my hair is thick and I'm heavy handed.


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I* signed up for T's HOTs Challenge. I think what I'm really going to get out of it is all the recipes and results that will be shared.*
> 
> .


 
yes Im looking forward to this considering that Im a noobie to this


I steamed my hair in the sauna at the gym this morning 
They must have installed a new system because that sauna was somethin fierce. So I ran and got some AOHC, the only thing I had on hand, and slathered that on 

my hair was dripping wet when I got out (which never happens) and felt pretty good too. So I think I'll be adding a lil supp'n supp'n to my hair before I use the sauna now


----------



## Shay72

Did anyone have problems getting on last night? I know it was this site because I had no problems getting on any other sites last night.


----------



## Charz

Congrats on your one year ltown!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Ya'll Get the January Oyin Handmade Newsletter?
> 
> And see the New Shea Butter?


Yep, saw the newsletter in my e-mail list and refused to open it.



BrownBetty said:


> I said the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the forest whittaker spin off!


Me too!

Congrats on your 1 year nappiversary, Ltown.

Yeah, I tossed the KBN Shealoe Leave In this morning. I decided to put in more than a dime size to see if that would help and it turned to white flakes in my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Evening!

My Komaza Arrived today.  YAY!  I got a box.

Rubbed on some BFH Saeede Hair Cream.  Good Stuff.

Close to finishing up my Espresso.  Will now use the Saeede w/JBCO.

Hope to finish up something tomorrow (washday).

Thanks Ladies that Joined the Oil(s) Challenge.  Hopefully, we'll have a good time and get some good recipes.

Pompous Blue:  Don't forget to Post Your Oils.  You have the most _unique_ oils.....

It is a HOTMESS Out.  Snow Errrwhere.  Glad I'm Home.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, cowashed today with bfh yarrow conditoner and moisturized with fluertzy hair oil and hair dew. I got the top off of the bfh conditoner and i have used more than i thought. The product stuck on the sides had me fooled. So when it feels low i will fill it with water to use up the rest of the product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, cowashed today with bfh yarrow conditoner and moisturized with fluertzy hair oil and hair dew. *I got the top off of the bfh conditoner and i have used more than i thought.* The product stuck on the sides had me fooled. *So when it feels low i will fill it with water to use up the rest of the product.*



What did you do?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What did you do?



I used a butter knife and popped the top off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I used a butter knife and popped the top off*.



I did that the 1st time before I cut it. 

I'm still thinking about possibly sending the bottles back?  But I haven't decided how 'cost effective' that would be (for me).  

Because you're right, there is alot of product left in there w/o cutting, popping or whatever.


----------



## Ltown

thanks everyone nappiversary that how you spell it

It time for me to get a new laptop or IPAD. 

This laptop been dead for 1year window vista the worst program microsoft could have created and the sad thing it only 3 years old. 

I'm happy to use some oils too and get some recipes, I got alot laying around too. I have a little of emu, mink, was suppose to use that for skins but nothing happen with that.  Well off to do homework


----------



## La Colocha

Happy anniversary ltown

Its cold as hell out and its supposed to get colder, smh.


----------



## Brownie518

Evenin', ladies. Just sitting here with SO, relaxing. We're getting more snow tonight, 3-5 and then another 4-8 tomorrow. 

Anyway, I just gave my mother a big bag of hair and body stuff. Gotta get that stash down, for real. I gave her 4 conditioners, a shampoo, 5 body butters, 2 cream soaps and a shower gel (don't judge!). So, she'll be set for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Evenin', ladies. Just sitting here with SO, relaxing. *We're getting more snow tonight, 3-5 and then another 4-8 tomorrow.*
> 
> Anyway, I just gave my mother a big bag of hair and body stuff. Gotta get that stash down, for real. I gave her 4 conditioners, a shampoo, 5 body butters, 2 cream soaps and a shower gel (*don't judge!). So, she'll be set for a while.*



We got Hit too Ms. B!

That was very nice of you Ms. B! 

I'm sure she'll love whatever you gave her.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone.
i ended up co washing today with kckt and leaving it in. i added a little eco styler gel to pop my curls and added my zing. my hair is really soft and i like the way it looks.
i could be seeing things but it looks to me like my color is fading. i heard that after a henna when you dye the color fades some. i dont really care because i think i should have gone chocolate brown instead of black anyway but whatever.


----------



## chebaby

i think we are gonna get snow too. i didnt hear it myself but people keep mentioning how they gotta "hurry and get out of here" before it comes. whatever, you better finish your job before you go buster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think we are gonna get snow too. i didnt hear it myself but people keep mentioning how they gotta "hurry and get out of here" before it comes. whatever, *you better finish your job before you go buster.*



Hmp.  Bye Girl.

_*that's how i was today*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Bye Girl.
> 
> _*that's how i was today*_


lmao. i know if it were me i would be out too but since i gotta stay im making sure errbody stay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. i know if it were me i would be out too but since i gotta stay im making sure errbody stay



Girl....It took 4eva to clean my car off in the lot and to get home on the expressway. It was a Hotmess! 

Folx sliding all over the road.

At least I got a Package tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....It took 4eva to clean my car off in the lot and to get home on the expressway. It was a Hotmess!
> 
> Folx sliding all over the road.
> 
> At least I got a Package tho'


lmao. the packages make everything seem that much better


it aint even snowing over here and people tryna scurry out. not on my watch pal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. the packages make everything seem that much better
> 
> 
> it aint even snowing over here and people tryna scurry out.* not on my watch pal*




Girl....Don't Be like Dat'.

What's Wrong?...erplexed

Didn't you see Daddy Last Night?  .......


----------



## La Colocha

Going to prepoo tomorrow with olive drench, then wash with eqp shampoo, detangle with suave, dc with sm dc mixed with softning serum and avocado butter. Braid with hair dew and fl hair oil.


----------



## mkd

I got my BFH today.  

Thank you T for the KBB mask!  I got that today too. 

Yall, I don't know about HOTS.  My hair is greasy.   I am going to try it a few more times before i throw in the towel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Going to prepoo tomorrow with olive drench, then wash with eqp shampoo, detangle with suave, dc with sm dc mixed with softning serum and avocado butter. Braid with hair dew and fl hair oil.



Will You Use anything up?

I plan to:  HOT w/Soybean Stank *i mean oil*, Co-Cleanse BFH Plueberry, Mendex RX (under dryer 10-15 minutes) DC w/Komaza Intensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I got my BFH today.
> 
> *Thank you T for the KBB mask!  I got that today too.
> *
> *Yall, I don't know about HOTS.  My hair is greasy.   I am going to try it a few more times before i throw in the towel.*



Doesn't sound like it's working for you?

Glad you got the Mask. 

Can't wait for your Review.

What BFH did you get again?  The Shea Almond & Aloe?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I got my BFH today.
> 
> Thank you T for the KBB mask!  I got that today too.
> 
> Yall, I don't know about HOTS.  My hair is greasy.   I am going to try it a few more times before i throw in the towel.



Hey, m!! What BFH did you get? 

Yeah, the HOTs just may not be for you. Did you shampoo after it this time?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doesn't sound like it's working for you?
> 
> Glad you got the Mask.
> 
> Can't wait for your Review.
> 
> What BFH did you get again?  The Shea Almond & Aloe?


I don't know if I am ready to give up yet.  I am going to try the oil again tomorrow. 

I got the green tea and avocado and the ginger macadamia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't know if I am ready to give up yet.  I am going to try the oil again tomorrow.
> 
> I got the *green tea and avocado *and the ginger macadamia.



I thought I had that!  

But it was the Banana Avocado!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I don't know if I am ready to give up yet.  I am going to try the oil again tomorrow.*
> 
> I got the green tea and avocado and the ginger macadamia.



Yeah, I still think the cumulative effects will kick in.

Try it again tomorrow.

My Hair must be super _dry_....cause it's never oily afterward.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will You Use anything up?
> 
> I plan to:  HOT w/Soybean Stank *i mean oil*, Co-Cleanse BFH Plueberry, Mendex RX (under dryer 10-15 minutes) DC w/Komaza Intensive.



No but in the next few weeks i should, all these are low

hair dew
fl hair oil
softning serum
about 1/2 jar of shea moisture dc

Eta- bfh yarrow and mango macadamia should be gone in the next few weeks also.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....Don't Be like Dat'.
> 
> What's Wrong?...erplexed
> 
> Didn't you see Daddy Last Night?  .......


lmao actually i did 
thats just me throwing my weight around. nobody moves nobody gets hurt


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I still think the cumulative effects will kick in.
> 
> Try it again tomorrow.
> 
> *My Hair must be super dry....cause it's never oily afterward*.



 I know, right. My scalp too. Just soaks it right up. I love my HOTs. 

m, that Ginger Macadamia is my fav!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know, right. My scalp too. Just soaks it right up. I love my HOTs. *
> 
> m, that Ginger Macadamia is my fav!



Mine Too!

Girl....So Do I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao actually i did
> thats just me throwing my weight around. *nobody moves nobody gets hurt*



You Rough Girl!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, m!! What BFH did you get?
> 
> Yeah, the HOTs just may not be for you. Did you shampoo after it this time?


Hey B! I missed this post.  I got the green tea and avocado and ginger macadamia. 

I used a shampoo bar; tomorrow I am going to use yes to carrots poo.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I know, right. My scalp too. Just soaks it right up. I love my HOTs.
> 
> m, that Ginger Macadamia is my fav!


Girl, is it better than the shea almond coconut one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey B! I missed this post.  I got the green tea and avocado and ginger macadamia.
> 
> *I used a shampoo bar; tomorrow I am going to use yes to carrots poo*.



Maybe you could try it with the Yarrow or the Cotton Marshmallow?  

Or do you think that would all be too heavy?erplexed


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe you could try it with the Yarrow or the Cotton Marshmallow?
> 
> Or do you think that would all be too heavy?erplexed


I think it might be too heavy.  I haven't tried the yarrow one though.  The cotton is nice but I think I may need some real poo to get the oil out!  Although, I am starting to wonder if I am doing something wrong since I am the only one with this issue.


----------



## natura87

I dont like poo bars. I had an Oyin poo bar and I chucked it. It wasnt that I didnt like it, i just hate the idea of fumbling with a little block of poo. I would rather just pour it out of a bottle than to constantly have it slipping out of my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I think it might be too heavy.  I haven't tried the yarrow one though.  The cotton is nice but *I think I may need some real poo to get the oil out! * Although, I am starting to wonder if I am doing something wrong since I am the only one with this issue.



It will be interesting w/the YTC Poo?  Can't wait to hear how/if it's better.  

What about the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding?  Do you have any of that left?  OR would that not work?erplexed


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> It will be interesting w/the YTC Poo?  Can't wait to hear how/if it's better.
> 
> What about the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding?  Do you have any of that left?  OR would that not work?erplexed


Yep, I still have some of that left and I have some curls cleanser left too.  I am going to try those too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just getting in.  Had some skrimps for dinner at Red Lobster.

My hair turned out great with the BFH.  Nice and soft.  I used KBB in Vanilla Latte and sealed with a lil Avosoya.  My hair dried super soft.  It didn't have as much definition as I would have liked but it was still a cute WnG fro.

Tomorrow I'll get up and put some twists in for a twistout.  Going to use Big Daddy and a butter to seal the ends.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

M- its odd that you have greasy hair from the HOT.  Usually by the time I'm ready to style all the oil has rinsed off from DCing.

Is you hair normally oily?

Maybe this is too much oil for your hair if you already have oily hair.  The areas where my curl is smoother and looser they will get oily easier.

I'm like Ms. B & Ms. T thick, dry hair that sucks up oil (most of the time).


----------



## Priss Pot

I've been really wanting a Pibbs, but since going on this No-Buy, I've been really trying to change the way I spend money and not just up and buy stuff. It took everything in me to not hit "submit order" for the Pibbs, but I made it through; I resisted! Instead, I went to Sally's today and bought the Babyliss Rollabout. It's on sale online, so I called the store to see if they had it (even though the website said it wasn't sold in stores, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask . Well, they only had one available (but not the sale price), so I got it and used my 15% off coupon. I needed something on wheels to replace my table-top dryer.

Long story short, I shampooed/deep conditioned my hair and did a rollerset. The dryer dried my hair within 1.5hrs, much much better timing than the table-top. I'm happy I got this dryer, at least to hold me over until I allow myself to buy a Pibbs.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm about halfway done with my Curls Milkshake.  I'm gonna miss this stuff when it's gone.  I may have to repurchase it when my No-Buy is up.  I wouldn't mind possibly getting the 32oz, but it's like $67 so the savings as opposed to buying four 8oz bottles at $18/ea would be only like $5.

Has anyone ever tried the Curly Q Milkshake for kids?  The ingredients are very similar, and it's cheaper.


----------



## BrownBetty

I missed the UPS guy yesterday with my hair dew.  I am soo mad!  I want my stuff!


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> M- its odd that you have greasy hair from the HOT. Usually by the time I'm ready to style all the oil has rinsed off from DCing.
> 
> Is you hair normally oily?
> 
> Maybe this is too much oil for your hair if you already have oily hair. The areas where my curl is smoother and looser they will get oily easier.
> 
> I'm like Ms. B & Ms. T thick, dry hair that sucks up oil (most of the time).


 Vonnie, my hair is kind of oily maybe but its fine and lower density so that may be causing it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

M- Maybe you  have to build up a tolerance so to speak for HOTS.  If that doesn't work then maybe you can seal or oil rinse with ceramide oils to get the benefits but without the greasy hair.


----------



## natura87

I'm just spritzing and remoisturizing my braids. I plan on keeping them in until at least Monday if not the end of next week. Then I will wear a braidout for a few days.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Vonnie, my hair is kind of oily maybe but its fine and lower density so that may be causing it.


 
I understand Mkd, the textures of your hair can make/break the deal with products.  Just like I can't use butters/pomades the front of my is fine, and straight so that makes styling difficult. I haven't done a HOT but just use oils to seals maybe you don't need HOTs and or can use a little oil. Good Luck!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished putting in some twists for a twist out (today or tomorrow).  I used Big Daddy, Shea moisture smoothie (for hold), and Avocado butter to seal.

I'm really loving how my hair is feeling.  With the implementation of the ceramides/HOTs, TT, and adding back in henna/cassia my hair is doing much better.  My shedding isn't getting worse but I don't think it is getting better yet.  I'll give it another month before I expect to see a change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Sitting Under My Mastex doing a HOT w/Coconut Oil.  Will Co-Cleanse with BFH.

Glad to be doing my Hair.  May finish up early.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies....Curlmart has 20% off Elucence Products.

ETA:  Qhemet is Open!


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
today i shampooed with that shampoo thats like elucence but it comes in a silver/grey bottle. cant remember the name. my right front section is not absorbing product like it used to so that section is often white. then i conditioned and detangled with kckt rinsing it all out and styling in a low puff and hump in the front with aloe gel.

this weekend im going to try a bentonite treatment again this time using a plastic cap.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, its freezing here, it was -31 this morning and it was awful. You know its cold when your car doesn't even want to move lmao. Prepooing right now with olive drench, will rinse later and start my wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hi ladies, its freezing here, it was -31 this morning and it was awful. You know its cold when your car doesn't even want to move lmao.* Prepooing right now with olive drench, will rinse later and start my wash day.



Hey Girl.  I thought about you this a.m.  It's cold here too.  

Schools were cancelled because of Snow & Ice.erplexed

It's not 'as cold' as there.  It's 10.

I'm under the dryer doing my Mendex.  Will be back after I steam.  

I can't see my Laptop Screen under the Steamer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The snow storm they were predicting for here wasn't bad at all.  It's still cold compared to where it was earlier in the week

I looked out the window when I heard everyone cleaning off their cars and it looked like only 1-2 inches.

It's still early in our winter so anything is possible.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl.  I thought about you this a.m.  It's cold here too.
> 
> Schools were cancelled because of Snow & Ice.erplexed
> 
> It's not 'as cold' as there.  It's 10.
> 
> I'm under the dryer doing my Mendex.  Will be back after I steam.
> 
> I can't see my Laptop Screen under the Steamer.



School was delayed here so i kept dd home, it was too cold to go out. The temp came up some but we have been in all day. We never had school cancellations back in the day, we would go to school no matter what, they did us so wrong.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La- thats how it was for me growing up.  There had to be severe snow/ice fir us to be delayed or canceled.  96 will always be the worse year growing up we had all the ice storms that year.

Stay safe and warm Ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Just put on some espresso scalp cream and I'm lounging. 

We only got six inches so it wasnt too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Dryer now.  Used my TT! (YAY) and spritzed on some BFH Desert Drench L-I w/some Argan Oil.

Will dry & then tie up.  I think I will put the BFH Saeede away.

And pull out Claudie Ends #2 this upcoming week w/JBCO & Cocosta Mix to seal.  (That's a Ms. B Special Recipe)


I used up the Plueberry, but if I cut it, I'm sure I can get 1 mo'.  Oh Well, so much for recycling.

btw:  I'm loving the Komaza Intensive Moisture.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Under the Dryer now.  Used my TT! (YAY) and spritzed on some BFH Desert Drench L-I w/some Argan Oil.
> 
> Will dry & then tie up.  I think I will put the BFH Saeede away.
> 
> And pull out Claudie Ends #2 this upcoming week w/JBCO & Cocosta Mix to seal.  (That's a Ms. B Special Recipe)
> 
> 
> I used up the Plueberry, but if I cut it, I'm sure I can get 1 mo'.  Oh Well, so much for recycling.
> 
> btw:  I'm loving the Komaza Intensive Moisture.



T, you can't get the top off and add water to it?


----------



## Shay72

Finished a Claudie's Reconstructor. This will be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## Brownie518

T, sally's didn't have the TT. I might try a different one tomorrow. Why you puttin the Saeede cream away?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T, you can't get the top off and add water to it?



Yeah, I prolly could. 

But when I did it before, I couldn't get it back on.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone else feel like this month is long as hell? Or is it just me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, sally's didn't have the TT. I might try a different one tomorrow. *Why you puttin the Saeede cream away?*



Just to use something else. 

I think I do have a back-up, but Imma pull out Claudie.

I hope you are able to get your TT Soon Ms. B!  I think you will LOVE it!  

Yeah, check tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Finished a Claudie's Reconstructor. This will be a repurchase at some point.



Shay:  Brownie & I were wondering how this is??  Please give us a quick Review.



La Colocha said:


> Does anyone else feel like this month is long as hell? Or is it just me?



Yep.  Girl, the Holidays made things Speed Up!  We were having holidays back-to-back


----------



## chebaby

kenra!!! thats what that shampoo i used is called lmao. it was eating at me that i couldnt remember.


----------



## chebaby

T, you reminded me about my TT. i havent used it in a long while. hmmm, maybe ill do another damp twistout with it. that twist out was amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *kenra!!! thats what that shampoo i used is called lmao. it was eating at me that i couldnt remember.*



Thanks Che!

Glad you thought of it!    

I almost bought Kenra Chelating a while back (when I was looking for a Chelator), but ended up with Joico Chelating _'cheaper'_.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I prolly could.
> 
> But when I did it before, I couldn't get it back on.erplexed



You couldn't? I had no problem getting the top back on. I did the butter knife method like La did and that top popped up and flew clear across the room. But it went back on easy. 

T, I looove the Nourish Scalp Butter!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Che!
> 
> Glad you thought of it!
> 
> I almost bought Kenra Chelating a while back (when I was looking for a Chelator), but ended up with Joico Chelating _'cheaper'_.



I need to get a chelating poo, also. Maybe I'll try this one.How often do you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You couldn't? I had no problem getting the top back on. I did the butter knife method like La did and that top popped up and flew clear across the room. But it went back on easy.
> 
> T, I looove the Nourish Scalp Butter!!! *



Okay, Imma try it again.

WOW!  I'm glad you tried the Nourish Butter.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Che!
> 
> Glad you thought of it!
> 
> I almost bought Kenra Chelating a while back (when I was looking for a Chelator), but ended up with Joico Chelating _'cheaper'_.


yea im not really a big fan of kenra. it kinda sucks on my hair but i love love love joico


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, Imma try it again.
> 
> WOW!  I'm glad you tried the Nourish Butter.  Thanks for the review.



I just popped the lid back on, pushed it down and it was fine.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone else feel like this month is long as hell? Or is it just me?



Its going by really fast for me.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> Its going by really fast for me.



I looked at the calendar and it seems like it should be the end of the month right now. or maybe its the no-buy idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I looked at the calendar and it seems like it should be the end of the month right now. *or maybe its the no-buy* idk.



Yep.


----------



## chebaby

this month is going by slow for me too. its been Jan. since 2011 began. damn


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> You couldn't? I had no problem getting the top back on. I did the butter knife method like La did and that top *popped up and flew clear across the room. *But it went back on easy.
> 
> T, I looove the Nourish Scalp Butter!!!



Mine flew too, next time i should do it near dh so it can pop him in his eye.lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> T, you reminded me about my TT. i havent used it in a long while. hmmm, maybe ill do another damp twistout with it. that twist out was amazing.



It makes my twist outs so much better.  I think you should use it with your next one. 

I can rush thru my hair but the TT smooths out the hair and help make the twist out more defined or something.  I just know my twist outs look better now using the TT on each section before I twist


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> It makes my twist outs so much better.  I think you should use it with your next one.
> 
> I can rush thru my hair but the TT smooths out the hair and help make the twist out more defined or something.  I just know my twist outs look better now using the TT on each section before I twist


yea thats why i like it. it really smooth the hair. now i only use my denman for my ends because the TT does what i think the denman should have been doing all along.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea thats why i like it. it really smooth the hair.* now i only use my denman for my ends because the TT does what i think the denman should have been doing all along.



I like it too.  I haven't even touched my Beloved Jilbere Shower Comb.


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening, 

We didn't get any snow but it sure is cold. Be careful La and Brownie. 

I have alot of school work so won't be going anyway beside gym this weekend. I'm braiding my hair and will use vatika frosting and bag keep it bunned until sun. I haven't baggie in a while hopefully I can stand the heat, already have flashes

I'm try the pimento oil Sat night, since the direction say wash next day. T are you sure you can try that with your scalp being sensitive?  I know citrus and cinnamon are not your friend


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'll have to try the butter knife on my BFH  next week cuz I know there is only one use left.

I'm going to rock the twist out tonight since I'm going bowling with my new friend.  Don't think a hat will be cute.  Plus its cold and my hair will keep my head warm


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like it too.  I haven't even touched my Beloved *Jilbere Shower Comb*.



I use this first to comb out my hair.  Since its usually in a twistout and clumped together.  The TT can't handle the initial comb out with my hair.  It takes way too long.

I'm going to need another one in a few months.  Some of the teeth are bending where I use it most.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I'm try the pimento oil Sat night, since the direction say wash next day. T are you sure you can try that with your scalp being sensitive?  I know citrus and cinnamon are not your friend*



Lawd....Are both of those in there????  ......... 

And you have to wash the next day?  

So, it's not like a massaging oil then is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I use this first to comb out my hair.  Since its usually in a twistout and clumped together.  *The TT can't handle the initial comb out with my hair.  It takes way too long.
> 
> I'm going to need another one in a few months.  Some of the teeth are bending where I use it most.*



Yeah, Imma also have to do an initial comb through w/the Jilbere.  I felt some knots.

So, I will also use this first.  (I'm 9 weeks Post today).

La Colocha was right.  @2nd Bolded.  I haven't seen this yet.  But, I'm sure it will have to be replaced.  Hence, the need for Multiples......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....Are both of those in there????  .........
> 
> And you have to wash the next day?
> 
> So, it's not like a massaging oil then is it?



I massage mine in the night before I wash. And don't let that mess get in your eye!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I massage mine in the night before I wash. And don't let that mess get in your eye!! *



Hmp. 

I may only be able to do it like a coupla' hours before.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....Are both of those in there????  .........
> 
> And you have to wash the next day?
> 
> So, it's not like a massaging oil then is it?



I looked at the one by jamacian isle and it only has pimento oil, jbco, and evco.

It does say to rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah.....Tropical Isle says:  Red Pimento Oil, JBCO, Wheat Germ Oil and Coconut Oil.

Which one do you all have with the Cinnamon & the Citrus????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....Tropical Isle says:  Red Pimento Oil, JBCO, Wheat Germ Oil and Coconut Oil.
> 
> Which one do you all have with the Cinnamon & the Citrus????



I have the Tropic Isle one.  Don't know about that other...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....Tropical Isle says: Red Pimento Oil, JBCO, Wheat Germ Oil and Coconut Oil.
> 
> Which one do you all have with the Cinnamon & the Citrus????


 
T, it doesn't have it I just knew those two ingredient were  for you and was worried if you do try pimento it maybe too strong. Brownie said it strong so is pimento peppers?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, it doesn't have it *I just knew those two ingredient were  for you and was worried if you do try pimento it maybe too strong. Brownie said it strong so is pimento peppers?*



Good Looking Out.  Thanks Ltown!

Maybe I'll try Rosemary Oil insteaderplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Coconut Oil makes a really nice HOT (if you can use Coconut Oil). 

I have quite a bit of Coconut Oil, so I may stay on EVCO for a minute.

Imma pick up some EVOO in February.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....Tropical Isle says:  Red Pimento Oil, JBCO, Wheat Germ Oil and Coconut Oil.
> 
> Which one do you all have with the Cinnamon & the Citrus????


I think she may your scalp is sensitive, maybe the pimento is hot and might burn?

ETA:  I didn't see Ltown already answered!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I think she may your scalp is sensitive, *maybe the pimento is hot and might burn?*
> 
> ETA:  I didn't see Ltown already answered!



Yeah.....It is extremely sensitive. 

I cannot let that happen.  I wonder if I could use it for a HOT? 

No Pun Intended.

ETA:  When are you trying the KBB Mask?


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished washing my hair, love the olive drench for a prepoo. I will add mayo to it next week for a spot of protein, my hair isn't mushy but its really soft. I messed up though and opened another conditioner, i wanted to try the kbn conditioner for detangling and a dc, detangling wasn't too bad, i used the tt but if i had used a comb or my paddle brush it probably wouldn't have worked. Will see how it does as a dc when i rinse it out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....It is extremely sensitive.
> 
> I cannot let that happen.  I wonder if I could use it for a HOT?
> 
> No Pun Intended.
> 
> ETA:  When are you trying the KBB Mask?



Better do a patch test.  

I wonder what Karen's Flash Sale will be next week?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Better do a patch test.
> 
> *I wonder what Karen's Flash Sale will be next week?*



I have been checking every monday for the past few weeks for that mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Better do a patch test.*
> 
> I wonder what Karen's Flash Sale will be next week?



Hmp. 

Patch Test. 

Hmp.

Nah.... 

I Betta' Leave it Alone   

*for real*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma go in here and Pop the Cap off this Plueberry and Put a Little Wata' in it.   

I pulled the Honeyspice Mint Co-Cleanser for next wash day to use with it.  

That was also part of the Holiday Collection.

After this, I will move on to ASIAN Coconut Cowash.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I have been checking every monday for the past few weeks for that mask.





I bet. That was a good deal.


----------



## Brownie518

Every time I go to another page, I have to log in again. WTF


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Every time I go to another page, I have to log in again. WTF



Do you check that little box when you log in? I think it says remember me or something like that.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....It is extremely sensitive.
> 
> I cannot let that happen.  I wonder if I could use it for a HOT?
> 
> No Pun Intended.
> 
> ETA:  When are you trying the KBB Mask?


Tonight is my protein night so I am going to use it on tuesday when I do moisture.  I am going to use it on DD tomorrow morning though!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I think she may your scalp is sensitive, maybe the pimento is hot and might burn?
> 
> ETA: I didn't see Ltown already answered!


 
Mkd, you said it! Both Pom and Brownie said it's strong so it probably very stimulating but I worry about T if she should use it. My scalp is sensitive in the nape area so I don't be using any back there. Mkd how is your nape, better?


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Mkd, you said it! Both Pom and Brownie said it's strong so it probably very stimulating but I worry about T if she should use it. My scalp is sensitive in the nape area so I don't be using any back there. Mkd how is your nape, better?


Not yet Ltown.  I am going to keep babying it.  I wish I could figure out exactly what the culprit is.  I change my mind about what caused it all the time.  I think a combination of curly styles creating knots and my careless detangling methods.  The tangle teezer has made detangling a lot easier so hopefully that will help.


----------



## La Colocha

I finished my hair, and i do not like that kbn conditioner. It went on nice but it dried my hair out., i tried to use the hair dew and my hair just felt awful. I don't know what the deal is, i love the hair oil but everything doesn't work for everyone. I braided my hair with avocado butter and i will cowash on sunday with something from bfh. I would have dc'd with something else tonight but im getting tired.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Every time I go to another page, I have to log in again. WTF


This was happening to me a few weeks ago. Everyday I wonder will I be able to get on at all. Makes no sense.



La Colocha said:


> I finished my hair, and i do not like that kbn conditioner. It went on nice but it dried my hair out., i tried to use the hair dew and my hair just felt awful. I don't know what the deal is, i love the hair oil but everything doesn't work for everyone. I braided my hair with avocado butter and i will cowash on sunday with something from bfh. I would have dc'd with something else tonight but im getting tired.


Yeah, I think I may throw away this little sample I have of it then. It's the shea aloe conditioner right? I'm in love with that hair & body butter though. I hate to buy one product from a vendor but I only buy Sunshine from sunshine but I buy it bulk. So we shall see. I do still have the gel to try which I will try tomorrow. I really don't need another gel though it just came with the sample pack.


----------



## BrownBetty

chebaby said:


> yea im not really a big fan of kenra. it kinda sucks on my hair but i love love love joico



My hair is the opposite.  It loooves kenra and joico is aight.  My heart will always hurt cause they discontinued their mask.  My hair looooved it.  I bought every tube I could find, but alas everything comes to an end.

*pours out a lil joico for the mask.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, yes shay it was the shealoe conditioner. The avocado butter has my hair softer this morning, but i will still cowash either today or tomorrow. Got some running to do today but its just cold, lawd.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, 

It's cold here too! My plans to use vatika oil last night was squash because I forgot to put in it the refrigerator.  So until it become solid I used castor oil.  T, thanks for reminding me about oils, I use them daily but not enough especially days I'm not doing anything to my hair.


----------



## Charz

It's so cold.

I'm glad that bell bottoms are gonna be in next season, though I'll miss my skinny jeans.


----------



## mkd

Brownie suggested a different way for me to use oils.  I put on my DC and then put a little oil over it, put on a plastic cap and sat under the dryer.  I got really good results.  i also really liked the giovanni xtreme protein conditioner.  Thanks Brownie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

What's Up?  I'm not even going to try to leave the house today.  

It's Below Zero.

I just rubbed on some JBCO and a little Claudie's Ends #2.


----------



## Ese88

Just wanted to drop in to say that my conditioning session before i got new braids went really well. I think my hair finally has a combo that it likes. I had hardly any breakage.(my hair likes to break during washing process and when i touch my hair to apply conditioner). When i removed my braids my hair was soft and supple. Now my next goal is to sort out my moisture levels. My hair cannot retain moisture. It's lovely and soft when its been freshly washed but then when its dry it's hard.It must be a porosity issue but i have tried porosity control several times and in several ways and that doesn't seem to have helped.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok now i went to sally's today and all the tt's were gone, idk how the hell yall found my spot lmao. But i did get lucky, she had one behind the counter that someone wanted to hold for them and she said they never came back. Its black but at least i got another one. I also got some cute comb clips and a few head bands for my hair. I asked her when they would get more and she said they have not gotten any since their first shipment because they weren't selling.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just popping in before going back to sleep.  I'm on nights for the rest of the weekend.

My twistout came out really nice.  I  had to use a lil BSP on the ends to keep them from getting frizzie.  My hair was nice and big and full.  

Guess I should check my Sally's this week to see if they have any TTs left.  I would hate to have to order online for just that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> *Now my next goal is to sort out my moisture levels. My hair cannot retain moisture. It's lovely and soft when its been freshly washed but then when its dry it's hard.It must be a porosity issue but i have tried porosity control several times and in several ways and that doesn't seem to have helped.*



I suggest continued using PC and possibly clarify.  Have you tried to clarify?  You have to continue with the Porosity Control, as a Final Rinse for 30 Seconds--1 minute (as per the instructions)



La Colocha said:


> Ok now i went to sally's today and all the tt's were gone, idk how the hell yall found my spot lmao. *But i did get lucky, she had one behind the counter that someone wanted to hold for them and she said they never came back. Its black but at least i got another one.* I also got some cute comb clips and a few head bands for my hair. I asked her when they would get more and she said they have not gotten any since their first shipment because they weren't selling.



WOW!  Those TT's are no joke.  So, she said they wouldn't be getting anymore because they weren't selling?? Or no more of the combs & clips?


----------



## Ese88

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I suggest continued using PC and possibly clarify.  Have you tried to clarify?  You have to continue with the Porosity Control, as a Final Rinse for 30 Seconds--1 minute (as per the instructions)
> 
> *
> 
> WOW!  Those TT's are no joke.  So, she said they wouldn't be getting anymore because they weren't selling?? Or no more of the combs & clips?



Thanks T, I usually clarify monthly with joico chelating and clarifying shampoo. I guess i will continue with the porosity control until i begin to see results but i was wondering if using a ph balanced leave-in would do the same thing?


----------



## La Colocha

The tt, she said she did not know because the first shipment took so long to sell. My first one is fine and i have a back up so im cool. I will probably check back in the summer to see if they have gotten any more. It should last a while with me only using it once a week. And i am keeping track on how long it takes to wear out.


----------



## mkd

Love the KBB mask on DD's hair.  I only left it in for 10 min with no heat.  I can't wait to use if for an hour with heat on myself to see how I like it.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Love the KBB mask on DD's hair.  I only left it in for 10 min with no heat.  I can't wait to use if for an hour with heat on myself to see how I like it.



Mk idk if you should go an hour, its very moisturizing imo to the point where you might get mushy. You can always check it while your under the dryer to see how your hair feels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> *Thanks T, I usually clarify monthly with joico chelating and clarifying shampoo. I guess i will continue with the porosity control until i begin to see results but i was wondering if using a ph balanced leave-in would do the same thing?*



You could try it.  The problem with Porosity is your Hair's inability to attract and retain moisture due to the lifted scales in the hair shaft. 

You want to restrict and flatten the cuticle by using lower ph balanced products. 

PH Balanced products may eliminate some of the porosity issues.  It's good to know the PH Levels in the products you're using and make sure they're on the lower scale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ese- there was a whole thread about Porosity and then a Challenge.  I would go search those (I don't know how to post links)  They had really good info on why? different products? etc.

The regular use of Porosity products really helped my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- you are too sweet.  I couldn't comment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ese- there was a whole thread about Porosity and then a Challenge.  I would go search those (I don't know how to post links)  They had really good info on why? different products? etc.
> 
> *The regular use of Porosity products really helped my hair*.



Mine Too

I was overly porous from overprocessing, double/triple processing the whole 9.  

Porosity Products helped get my hair turned around (with regular use)


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T- you are too sweet.  I couldn't comment.


Me either Vonnie.


----------



## La Colocha

I will go ahead and cowash today with bfh yarrow, not doing too much anyway so i will get it done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T- you are too sweet.  I couldn't comment.*



IK Girl.  Po' Thang.  

Will it Eva' stop?



mkd said:


> *Me either Vonnie.*



...........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Probably not.


Stranger things have happen.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T- you are too sweet.  I couldn't comment.



.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Probably not*. Stranger things have happen.



After Years & Years One would think a Light Bulb or something should FINALLY go off.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> After Years & Years One would think a Light Bulb or something should FINALLY go off.....



I told you about that blank vacant look, screams in ear * hello is anyone in there* echos off empty shell of a skull, the gerbil got off the wheel  a long time ago julien, tumbling like a broken flower in the wind. Taken from the new shakepeare. Where for thou art is thine brain..


----------



## Ese88

Thanks guys, Vonnie I did a search and came up with a ton of PC threads and the challenge that you talked about and I'm gonna go through all of them. This year I'm trying different things to get the results I want instead of doing the same things and expecting my hair to magically change .


----------



## Charz

I think I am gonna join the HOT Challenge with my HV cocosta oil. I only have 7 ounces left and it's not on my staples list so I will only be able to do part of it. Cuz imma run out lol. I guess I could use my EVCO or EVOO that i cook with


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Have a good day Ladies.

La-  No words for that post.


----------



## mkd

I am definitely going to keep experimenting with oils.  I am going to stick with the method Brownie gave me for right now.  My hair wasn't greasy at all.  I could attribute that to the fact that I used much less oil this time.


----------



## Charz




----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I told you about that blank vacant look, screams in ear * hello is anyone in there*.*



Girl.....Go On Somewhere and Finish Your Hair........


----------



## chebaby

hello me ladies
i dont know if im leaving the house today. its cold and ihave the worst cramps of my life. i really want to go to the natural hair store and SO taped the show the game for me and i wanna see it. but im not gonna leave my house to chill in someone elses house.

i wont be doing my hair today. just lounging around feeling sorry for myself and eating everything in the house. just one of those days.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i just realized what yall were talking about lmao. poor baby


----------



## mkd

Hope you feel better Che.


----------



## natura87

Its not too bad here. I've gotta go to work in a few. After I get off of work I will do a HOT with Vatika Frosting.


----------



## chebaby

thanx mkd. im really just being dramatic.
and i really wanna buy something.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thanx mkd. *im really just being dramatic*.
> and i really wanna buy something.



What's you sign che? You sound like a leo.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> hello me ladies
> i dont know if im leaving the house today. its cold and ihave the worst cramps of my life. i really want to go to the natural hair store and SO taped the show the game for me and i wanna see it. but im not gonna leave my house to chill in someone elses house.
> 
> i wont be doing my hair today. just lounging around feeling sorry for myself and eating everything in the house. just one of those days.



u still going to the natural store? lemme know so you can pick my gimpy behind up


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What's you sign che? You sound like a leo.


capricorn lol. i have no idea what capricorns are known for but i probably dont fit the description


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> u still going to the natural store? lemme know so you can pick my gimpy behind up


girl i dont think im going anywhere. except maybe the chinese carry out. i could use some chicken and mambo sauce right now.


----------



## Charz

Apparently this knee brace is a man magnet   who would wanna take my gimpy butt out?


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> girl i dont think im going anywhere. except maybe the chinese carry out. i could use some chicken and mambo sauce right now.



what exactly is mambo sauce?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> capricorn lol. i have no idea what capricorns are known for but i probably dont fit the description



Whatever it is......I'm Sure You Don't  



chebaby said:


> *girl i dont think im going anywhere. except maybe the chinese carry out.* i could use some chicken and mambo sauce right now.





Charz said:


> *Apparently this knee brace is a man magnet*   who would wanna take my gimpy butt out?



Ya'll need to stay in!  

Not Both of Ya'll.

That Little Mean Chinese Lady will be calling the Po-Po! 

And Charz.....You're Just Plain Hot!


----------



## chebaby

T, the mambo sauce is calling me lol.
last time i went to the local store she wasnt in there, it was a black lady(who i secretly hope owns the place) and a cute little spanish girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, the mambo sauce is calling me lol.
> last time i went to the local store she wasnt in there, i*t was a black lady(who i secretly hope owns the place)* and a cute little spanish girl.



Girl....Check on the Komaza next time you go.

I bet Hop Sing owns iterplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Charz you are not gimpy, hush girl. Menz like to help a woman in need. Get it for all its worth, limp on your good leg too. Hell i need to go to work tomorrow and limp lmao, i don't want to do nothin.


----------



## La Colocha

I only have about 2 good uses out of the bfh yarrow, today and wendsday i will add some water to it to finish it off. love that stuff.


----------



## Priss Pot

I think I want to stick to rollersetting for a while.  I liked the technique I used for it also.

1) Shampooed and deep-conditioned
2) Detangled hair while the dc was still in, split my hair into 6 sections.
3) Twisted each section after detangling, to keep the hair stretched
4) Rinsed hair in the shower, while still in twists.
5)  Take down twist from one section, apply leave-in and diluted lottabody
6)  Rollerset each section one at a time.

I found this technique fairly easy rather than just leaving all of my hair out to curl up on itself and having to pull it apart and re-detangle each piece after parting.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> what exactly is mambo sauce?


no one knows exactly whats in it but i heard its a mix of ketchup, bbq sauce and duck sauce. its a thick pinkish red sauce thats sweet and tangy lol. i think its only here in DC because i know some people from atl that come here a get big tubs of it and keep it in their freezer.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> no one knows exactly whats in it but i heard its a mix of ketchup, bbq sauce and duck sauce. its a thick pinkish red sauce thats sweet and tangy lol. i think its only here in DC because i know some people from atl that come here a get big tubs of it and keep it in their freezer.


 
I never knew what was in mambo sauce. Now I know. I don't like it though.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! Been on the go all week! I just got from under the dryer. I used Nap85's twistout method with Miss Jessie's curly meringue. Im going out with my line sisters tonight to check out a new restaurant downtown so I had to try a style that I knew would give me the hold I need!

Last night was my wash night. I detangled with Curls Cream Brulee (I hate that leave in and was trying to use it up! I used so much of it, I only have 1/8 left...I may go ahead and toss it lol). I washed with Hairveda ACR, I felt like I needed protein so I mixed up some powdered egg yolk and coconut milk from TNS with SSI Green Tea condish. After rinsing I DC'd overnight with Mixed Chicks DC & used Mixed Chicks leave in before applying MJ.

Last week I used up a 4oz of Curl Junkie Coffee CoCo Curl Cream - thats my fave smell in the world but I wont be repurchasing - it doesnt have enough hold to be used as a styler alone.

I am so SICK of my lil dusty looking hair color. I have been researching cellophanes. I am going to wait until April to hendigo my hair, if that doesnt work I will be ordering a dominican cellophane to use. I want shiny BLACK hair, not an in between of #1 and 1b dull colored hair! Yuck!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Apparently this knee brace is a man magnet   who would wanna take my gimpy butt out?


 
You are pretty and already magnet but the knee brace gives men a easier way to strike up a conversation with you. You know they can come up with some stupid line when they are attracted to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Did a quick co-wash just now.  Under the dryer with Claudie Protein Treatment.  

Yes.....I did my hair yesterday, but something wasn't feeling right, so I'm doing it again.  (Alot of Manipulation for my poor little hurr tho')

Anyway, I used the rinsed out bottles of BFH and I used Oyin Honey Hemp.  Love it.  Felt Great.  

Maybe I'll steam with the KBB today.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to hear how you feel about kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i cant wait to hear how you feel about kbb mask.*



I used it last wash day.  It's nice. This is my 2nd time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should check to see if my Box from Ms. B Arrived....Too Cold to go out.

It's prolly frozen solid. 

I hope it came tho'.  I could use a package


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Got Pulled Back into that Thread Ya'll..........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

It's getting a lil hot in there!!


----------



## Charz

Wow..........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I'm getting ready to leave.  I take off my scarf, shake out my hair, and poof- Just flatness.

The definition is still there and it doesn't look bad.  I just wish could look as full and big as yesterday.  Big Daddy is keeping it soft and moisturized and the other stuff is keep the hold.  May retwist the front tomorrow after church.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

She needs a hug ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Wow..........



GONE MAMA!  Too Cute! 

I Love it!

You Look Professionally Fierce!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *She needs a hug *...



Hmp.  

I was thinking more like some Brains....

........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I was thinking more like some Brains....
> 
> ........



Hey!! What ya'll talkin about? I lost power last night cuz the wind was so high. Tore down trees and stuff. What thread???? Who needs a hug???  PM me...


----------



## Charz




----------



## Brownie518

Charz, that pic is so nice!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, that pic is so nice!!



Isn't it tho'? 

She looks like she should be Standing in Capitol Hill Somewhere gettin' them together  

btw:  I pm'ed you.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz you look beautiful, just a doll.


----------



## La Colocha

This is ot, but i have this udpp i have been going to depot forever and today i finally did because the brush has been getting dry. Now i have had this over a year, and i cut it open and yall would not believe how much product was left. I was scooping out globs, smh. Urban decay if you ever see this yall ought to be shamed. All that product people were throwing away but thanks to you tube we know now.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> This is ot, but i have this udpp i have been going to depot forever and today i finally did because the brush has been getting dry. Now i have had this over a year, and i cut it open and yall would not believe how much product was left. I was scooping out globs, smh. Urban decay if you ever see this yall ought to be shamed. All that product people were throwing away but thanks to you tube we know now.



Yeah I know, that's why I picked up the professional size. it's such a great value and better yet it's in a squeeze tube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair should be dry.  I spritzed on some BFH Desert Drench L-I and a little Pure Argan.  It feels alot better.

I didn't use up anything tho' but those rinsed out bottles.

Still haven't decided if I'll pitch them or send 'em back.erplexed  

And I Finally got to use my Oyin HH I got from Charz last year.  And I like it.  Very Moisturizing.

I said Oyin HH & HV were going to be my Cowash Conditioners.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Yeah I know, that's why I picked up the professional size. it's such a great value and better yet it's in a squeeze tube.



I will get that next time, next year by the look of all this product lmao. But if you remember sephora had that set with the mini lip stick, cowboy gloss, pencil, mascara and a big udpp. That is what i got last year i think on sale for $25 it was a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That is what i got last year i think on sale for $25 it was a good deal.*



Shoot!  I want some Good Deals in February!

So, maybe they'll be some Valentines Day Sales out there worth something


----------



## La Colocha

I played the powerball tonight and im going to win. So if yall see me on tv, holding that big arse check talking bout im riach byatch  don't be shamed. We are going on a cruise.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I played the powerball tonight and im going to win. So if yall see me on tv, holding that big arse check talking bout im riach byatch  don't be shamed. We are going on a cruise.




and yall heauxes lurking better not be pming her for no money! or products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I played the powerball tonight and im going to win. *So if yall see me on tv, holding that big arse check talking bout im riach byatch  don't be shamed. We are going on a cruise.*


*
*


Charz said:


> and yall heauxes lurking better not be pming her for no money! or products!



Ya'll Are Crazy!  

*runs...to dig swim suit & sunglasses out the closet*


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> and yall heauxes lurking better not be pming her for no money! or products!


----------



## La Colocha

I need to go do my hair, i have gotten lazy now.


----------



## Ltown

*I said Oyin HH & HV were going to be my Cowash Conditioners*.
[/QUOTE]

I thought BFH was you new love or is that additional too!



Charz said:


> Wow..........


 
Charz, you do look cute! Where you hopping to all pretty and thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I thought BFH was you new love or is that additional too!



Originally (Pre Bear Fruit Hair) I said Hairveda and Oyin would be my Co-Wash Conditioners.  That was my statement.

Taking nothing from BFH or the Other Products I use.  I was just making a statement of my original thought when I had 1st talked about Cowashing Conditioners.

I didn't say Oyin was my new love, I said I used Oyin and I liked it.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I need to go do my hair, i have gotten lazy now.



I feel you. I'm supposed to do mine later tonight and its just getting colder and colder!!  I know when the time comes,I won't want to do a thing. SO already fell out on the couch. I'm about ready to join him.

although, a nice scalp massage sounds good right about now...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I feel you. I'm supposed to do mine later tonight and its just getting colder and colder!!  I know when the time comes,I won't want to do a thing. SO already fell out on the couch. I'm about ready to join him.
> 
> although, a nice scalp massage sounds good right about now...



...............


----------



## Day36

LOL. yall are crazy. La, dont forget to knock someone down with your check 

Sorry Ive been MIA ladies; school done started up agin. 
Havent used up anything. Think I will do an overnight HOT (for the first time doing a hot lol).

My subscription here ends tomorrow. Just wanna say thanks for the laughs and love. Im not sure when I will/if I will rejoin (saw/heard some shady stuffs). SO, if I do not   to you all. MUAH MUAH MUAH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *And I Finally got to use my Oyin HH I got from Charz last year.  And I like it.  Very Moisturizing.
> 
> I said Oyin HH & HV were going to be my Cowash Conditioners.*



This is what I said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I feel you. I'm supposed to do mine later tonight and its just getting colder and colder!!  I know when the time comes,I won't want to do a thing. SO already fell out on the couch. I'm about ready to join him.
> 
> although, a nice scalp massage sounds good right about now...



You Just Nasty!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is what I said.



..........



IDareT'sHair said:


> You Just Nasty!




.....................................what...?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is what I said.


 

Pardon, miss sassy I was talking about previous posting about your cowashing conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Pardon, miss sassy I was talking about previous posting about your cowashing conditioners.*



If you do a Search of my previous Posts regarding CoWash Conditioners _"pre" Bear Fruit Hair_

You will see that Oyin has always been one of the Conditioners I named as a Staple Cowash Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

T, do you use the HV MoistPRO, also? I know you use the 24/7 and Acai Phyto...

btw, I love that HV NoiNah butter.


----------



## BrownBetty

I cowashed with BFH Ginger Orange and conditioned with the BFH shea aloe con my hair feels great.  I like the Ginger Orange, mmm mmm!

I got my hair dew and BSP.  Oh what a good time:

Big daddy Dew 
How I looooove yoooouuuuuuuu
What did I do 
b4 youuuuuuuuuu

Yeah my hair loves this combo!


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> I cowashed with BFH Ginger Orange and conditioned with the BFH shea aloe con my hair feels great.  I like the Ginger Orange, mmm mmm!
> 
> I got my hair dew and BSP.  Oh what a good time:
> 
> *Big daddy Dew
> How I looooove yoooouuuuuuuu
> What did I do
> b4 youuuuuuuuuu*
> 
> Yeah my hair loves this combo!



  

Big Daddy really put it on ya'll!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, do you use the HV MoistPRO, also? I know you use the 24/7 and Acai Phyto....



Yep  That's Right.  I use All 3



BrownBetty said:


> I cowashed with BFH Ginger Orange and conditioned with the BFH shea aloe con my hair feels great.  *I like the Ginger Orange,* mmm mmm!



So do I.  It's very nice. 

I just hate it went from $6.45 to $9.45


----------



## La Colocha

I finished my hair and love that yarrow, i don't even know what a yarrow is but its good to me. My hair feels much better but still not what i like. I will cowash and dc again on tues, i said wed before but i forgot it was saturday. I moisturized with the dew and avocado butter, also i put some kbn oil on dem edges, love this oil also. My staples are coming together on this no buy and its been 3 weeks today, woot woot.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I finished my hair and love that yarrow, i don't even know what a yarrow is but its good to me. My hair feels much better but still not what i like. I will cowash and dc again on tues, i said wed before but i forgot it was saturday. I moisturized with the dew and avocado butter, also i put some kbn oil on dem edges, love this oil also.* My staples are coming together* on this no buy and its been 3 weeks today, woot woot.




 Thats good, La.
And, your hair will get back to normal. That conditioner must have dried you something terrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I finished my hair and love that yarrow, i don't even know what a yarrow is but its good to me.*




Here:


Yarrow Herb and Root Benefits


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Thats good, La.
> And, your hair will get back to normal. That conditioner must have dried you something terrible.



Girl my hair wasn't dry it was drrr. Yes i didn't see it on the bottle but i think i has protein in it. I have used some bad conditioners and this one had my hair crying. I know her products work for a lot of folks and i love that oil but the conditioner.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> Yarrow Herb and Root Benefits



Thanks mama.


----------



## Brownie518

T, what were those 3 ceramide oils you had? Hemp, Wheat Germ, and Kukui?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks mama.



That wasn't a very good article  



Brownie518 said:


> T, what were those 3 ceramide oils you had? Hemp, Wheat Germ, and Kukui?



Yep.  Hemp, Kukui & Wheat Germ.


----------



## natura87

I'm taking my back braids out tonight. I will slather on some VF and wear a half up do tomorrow and finish taking the braids out after work.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, you do look cute! Where you hopping to all pretty and thing



Hehe I had a date.

And thanks everyone!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> Wow..........


 
Ooo gorgeous new avi! Is that ur rollerset? U havent posted a yt tutorial on it have u? I would love to see one from u whenever u get better, pretty please! lol

Im back from dinner, had a great time and my hair turned out so fabulous! It was soft, shiny, silky, had tons of hold, and uniform curls! Yes! I luvvsss Miss Jessie's! Those curl creams are talking about everything in life for me right now lol! I think what really did it was setting my hair under the dryer! I never know what I am going to get whenever I just let me hair air dry overnight lol...I am going to try the same method with my natural products and see what happens!

I know most of yall are sleep, so Im going to stalk the dominican product threads! I think I wanna try some of those products when my no-buy is over!


----------



## redecouvert

I had to come out of lurkdom to say that you look amaaazing Charz!!!
hello ladies  I miss you all  Stay warm!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, i didn't win the powerball last night, oh well but im not giving up. One day i will hit. Anyway im up early to get a few things done , nothing going on with the hair. I will relax and lounge today to get ready for work tonight. I am done with doing research on bases and i have weighed the pros and cons and have decided that buying actual handmade products is just more practical for me. If i stick to bulk orders with only a select few vendors i still will save in the long run.


----------



## Charz

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ooo gorgeous new avi! Is that ur rollerset? U havent posted a yt tutorial on it have u? I would love to see one from u whenever u get better, pretty please! lol



Thanks lady. It's actually a old rollerset that I have bunned since Monday when I did it that I converted into a braidout.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies, another cold day but at least no snow!

I'm oiling with aloevera gel and wgo, will poo, protein, herbal acv rinse, dc with wdt. I think I'll rollerset. 

Charz, we need to get together are you off Fri?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies, another cold day but at least no snow!
> 
> I'm oiling with aloevera gel and wgo, will poo, protein, herbal acv rinse, dc with wdt. I think I'll rollerset.
> 
> Charz, we need to get together are you off Fri?



no, but i'm off at 4!


----------



## Priss Pot

Pretty picture, Charz!


Meeting up with my advisor this morning to go do my field measurements. I am so not looking forward to getting in this freezing cold river water today


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> Pretty picture, Charz!
> 
> 
> Meeting up with my advisor this morning to go do my field measurements. I am so not looking forward to getting in this freezing cold river water today


 
Priss are you still working at the same place that had the robbery? 

When you did your recent rollerset was your twist in usual mohawk pattern or you just unravel the twist and rollerset?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> no, but i'm off at 4!


 
I'm off every other Fri for now, we have to plan a meetup. I'll pm you!


----------



## SimJam

finally almost done with my hair ... Ive been soooo lazy this weekend.

last n ight after I finished my HOT I washed and did 10 mins with porosity control, rinsed out then added some BFH shea mango tea deep mask (I really really like this one, its on the site as just "shea mango mask" had to corss check the ingredients to be sure) then sat under my heat cap for 30 mins, then went to sleep with it in my  hair.

just got up this morning and rinsed out with honey hemp and will let air dry then twist.

think Ive found my routine

HOT (ceramide mixed with penetrating oil {olive, coconut or avocado} thanks for that challenge Miss T  )
wash
DC
cowash (leave in honey hemp)
air dry
twist


----------



## Ltown

Finally use up Jasmine nourshing shampoo, love it and it lasted long time will repurchase later after I use up some Aubreys!


----------



## SimJam

Charz, I know a u've got a gazillion complements abt that pic already, but u rlly do look great in it lol.

how did u do your hair for that pic? looks like a braid out or sumtin


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> Charz, I know a u've got a gazillion complements abt that pic already, but u rlly do look great in it lol.
> 
> how did u do your hair for that pic? looks like a braid out or sumtin



Thanks lady! It is indeed a braidout on 5 day old rollerset hair that has been in a bun.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Nice pic Charz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas!  What's New?

Rubbed on a little Hydratherma Lotion.  Will put on some JBCO in a few.  

Nothing much going on here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all its 6 degrees here so I'm not doing much. I will watch some movies with the family and just relax .Later I will retwist my hair using some fleurtzy's curl cream I swiped from my sis . i don't know if she reformulated or perfected it but my sister's batch is very whipped compared to what I had from around summer. I'm curious to see how it performs.


----------



## Ese88

charz you really do look beautiful in your siggy pic


----------



## La Colocha

Sunday's are always boring, doing these nails right now and chillin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Sunday's are always boring, *doing these nails right now and chillin.*



I'm watchin' "You Got Mail" and looking for somebody to talk to

What Color?

Did you finish your hair?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm watchin' "You Got Mail" and looking for somebody to talk to
> 
> What Color?
> 
> Did you finish your hair?



I finished my hair last night. I am using treehugger a light green by china glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I finished my hair last night. I am using *treehugger a light green by china glaze.*



A nice JD Color............

Are you doing anything to your hair?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> A nice JD Color............
> 
> Are you doing anything to your hair?



Yes girl in the name of jd lmao, no not doing my hair today. I will cowash and dc on tuesday, When i finish the yarrow, i will try the marshmellow cottonseed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes girl in the name of jd lmao, no not doing my hair today. *I will cowash and dc on tuesday, When i finish the yarrow, i will try the marshmellow cottonseed.*



I may try to do mine again on Tuesday too. 

If I manage to get home early enough.

I will DC w/KBB again.

I will use the Oyin Honey Hemp again also.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may try to do mine again on Tuesday too.
> 
> If I manage to get home early enough.
> 
> I will DC w/KBB again.
> 
> I will use the Oyin Honey Hemp again also.



Do you like the mask? I want to use if friday but i still have more sheamoisture to get through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Do you like the mask? *I want to use if friday but i still have more sheamoisture to get through.



I like the Mask alot! 

However, I could not see myself paying $25.00 for it tho'.erplexed

_*at least i don't think i would*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like the Mask alot!
> 
> However, I could not see myself paying $25.00 for it tho'.erplexed
> 
> _*at least i don't think i would*_



I would if it was better and faster service, i think the cj rehab was 20 or 22 bucks. I love it way better than that. But i will keep an eye out on the sales to see what's what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I would if it was better and faster service, i* think the cj rehab was 20 or 22 bucks. I love it way better than that.* But i will keep an eye out on the sales to see what's what.



Yep.  It's $20.00.

I thought I'd never pay for BeeMine DC'er, but I think I would despite the smell. 

But it's 16 ounces.  I'd still like to purchase it at a Discount.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.  It's $20.00.
> 
> I thought I'd never pay for BeeMine DC'er, but I think I would despite the smell.
> 
> But it's 16 ounces.  I'd still like to purchase it at a Discount.



I wanted to try that but the irish spring smell,, i wonder why she can't make it unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I wanted to try that but the irish spring smell,, i wonder why she can't make it unscented.*



I think she wrote something about _'not being able to change the smell'_ 

I would definitely get it again if it was unscented *OR* scented for 50%  

Which Ain't Gone Happen

It's a really good DC'er.....but the Smell


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I hope everyone is well.  

Anyone doing their hair today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  I hope everyone is well.
> 
> *Anyone doing their hair today?*



Hey Girl!

I did a quick cowash yesterday....


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl!
> 
> I did a quick cowash yesterday....


Hey T! I kind of want to wash today but I am going to wait until tuesday.  I can't wait to try the KBB mask.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Bout to take a nap.  Was up all night.  Couldn't get my time management together.  All the clients were happy so that's all that matters.

I'm still wearing the same twistout.  I wanted to retwist the front but it's not going to happen.  Maybe I'll take some stuff to work and twist it in the middle of the night and wear a hat until I leave.

I'm going to wash again Tuesday night.  Going to use up the Mango Macadamia mask.  Definitely on the repurchase list.  I may roller set this week.

Have a good Sunday ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sure Sounds Like Tuesday is gone be a Big Wash Day Around Here!


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i sort of did my hair.
i had probably only an ounce of kckt left so i used that little bit to co wash and detangle. i still have a butt load of tangles in my hair but im not in the mood to deal with it. i have only been using my shower comb to detangled and i think its about time i pull out the TT to get them roots. i then put my hair in about 10 twists using jane carter new curl defining cream. i already know the twist out will look a mess because them tangles are gonna cause problems.
what i might do is let them dry to 80% then go back with the TT to detangle and retwist. it depends on how i feel.

the jc curl defining cream smells like a mix between something aveda would make and carols daughter. it has a spicy earthy type smell. but i usually like her stuff so i hope it dries soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> i sort of did my hair.
> i had probably only an ounce of kckt left so i used that little bit to co wash and detangle. i still have a butt load of tangles in my hair but im not in the mood to deal with it. i have only been using my shower comb to detangled and i think its about time i pull out the TT to get them roots. i then put my hair in about 10 twists using jane carter new curl defining cream. i already know the twist out will look a mess because them* tangles are gonna cause problems.
> what i might do is let them dry to 80% then go back with the TT to detangle and retwist. it depends on how i feel.*
> 
> the jc curl defining cream smells like a mix between something aveda would make and carols daughter. it has a spicy earthy type smell. but i usually like her stuff so i hope it dries soft.



Yep.  Sounds like you're gone hafta' go back and detangle real good.


----------



## chebaby

yea i will. i saw those tangles and was like  and its just at the roots.
i commented in that thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i commented in that thread*



I saw that.

15 minutes.

That wasn't time enuf time to do anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I saw that.
> 
> 15 minutes.
> 
> That wasn't time enuf time to do anything.


i didnt wanna say anything at all but i had to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt wanna say anything at all but i had to.



Same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm making my list for February.  

Hope there are some Valentines Day Sales being offered (from someone I want to buy something from).

I won't just buy to buy.  It's gotta be something I want (and possibly need).


----------



## chebaby

i just detangled my hair with the TT and now mt hair is in a big bush. that was dumb lol. i should have retwisted. but tomorrow im going to do my two braids anyway so it doesnt matter.


----------



## La Colocha

Whoo lawd, april is far away lmao.


----------



## chebaby

i am tempted to order a 32oz of kckt. the 8oz goes so fast.

oh and my color is definitely fading. oh well.


----------



## mkd

Che, I can't wait to hear your review on the JC curl creme.  

Even though, I dont know why because I am not rocking curly styles for a minute. I am liking the fact that my tangles are easier to manage in rollersets.


----------



## chebaby

mkd the smell is getting to me lol. it is just like an aveda smell where it stays with you for hours. and my neck is itching like im having a reaction but im not sure yet. so far my hair is really soft but its still pretty damp.


----------



## chebaby

.....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> .....................



What??????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What??????


#itgottheclankclank


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> Priss are you still working at the same place that had the robbery?
> 
> When you did your recent rollerset was your twist in usual mohawk pattern or you just unravel the twist and rollerset?




Yes, I still work at the same place.  I just got my hours reduced to where I work 3 nights a week instead of 5, so that I can spend this semester finishing up my thesis research.

When I did my rollerset, I did the traditional mohawk way.  While detangling, I split my hair into 2 halves (front/top and back).  I split the front section into 3 with the mohawk in the middle and 2 sides.  I split the back section into 3 with the mohawk in the middle and 2 sides.  With the back mohawk I put 2 twists in it so that it wouldn't unravel much while rinsing out the conditioner in the shower.

After that, I took down each twist (and divided it), applied product, and rollerset it one by one.


----------



## EllePixie

I missed a lot of pages lol...

I knew what you were talking about che....smh

I used Burnt Sugar Pomade on wet hair today b/c I realized our dews were not glycerin-friendly AFTER I did my hair. Fail on me. But Izzy seems to be liking this pomade. Nom.


----------



## SimJam

wooohooooo I got a tangle teezer.

My bf and his father went to Fl yesterday and he just called and told me got the mouse thing I was talking abt. 

bastid prolly tryin to make up for being a punk last week... hehe


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I wanted to try that but the irish spring smell,, i wonder why she can't make it unscented.


When I heard this it made me think she was using a base with a scent.



mkd said:


> Hey ladies. I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Anyone doing their hair today?


Me and I just started like an hour ago 



chebaby said:


> i am tempted to order a 32oz of kckt. the 8oz goes so fast.


Good idea.



SimJam said:


> wooohooooo I got a tangle teezer.


I've got to remember to stop by and pick me up another one.


----------



## Charz

unda dat steama after a heavy protein treatment DCing with KBB Hair Mask. It better be good.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> unda dat steama after a heavy protein treatment DCing with KBB Hair Mask. It better be good.



If you don't like it i will take them sings * with open arrrrrmmmmmsss*.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> When I heard this it made me think she was using a base with a scent.



It may be, that other conditioner smelled the same, like irish spring.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> If you don't like it i will take them sings * with open arrrrrmmmmmsss*.



If I don't like em you're first on my list.

If I do like it im buying 10 the next flash sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> If I don't like em your first on my list.
> 
> If I do like it im buying 10 the next flash sale.



I think you will like it charz, your giving it a good run after a protein treament.


----------



## mkd

The KBB mask has my DD's hair looking like silk!!!!  And it was only on for 10 minutes.  Its the only new thing I used in her hair, that and sealing it with safflower oil.


----------



## Charz

This mask was weird. I only needed 3 ounces to coat my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *When I heard this it made me think she was using a base with a scent.*



That's exactly what I thought too Shay...but didn't want to say it!


----------



## Charz

That Bee Mine ish is from a BASE!


----------



## chebaby

i just got finished moisturizing my fro with the dew and slicking it in a puff with eco gel. i hope i can leave this puff in for a few days because im just hair lazy right now.
once my hair dried i could tell the curling cream had a bit of a hold. my hair was ok on the softness scale but i needed to add the dew.


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I am 99% sure bee mine is using a base.  There is no other reason she can't make it unscented.  I am sorry but that scent she uses is absolutely too strong.  That shampoo bar is so funky to me.  Like Irish spring.


----------



## chebaby

i love bee mine luscious and curly butter but i refuse to try the fubky products lol.

i really want to go on a shopping spree right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *That shampoo bar is so funky to me.  Like Irish spring.*




............


----------



## mkd

I want to buy something too Che.  i don't need anything though.  Absolutely nothing.  I wish someone else would win a code to BFH though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I take a nap and things going poof around here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I want to buy something too Che.  i don't need anything though.  Absolutely nothing.  *I wish someone else would win a code to BFH though.*



I am suppose to get a F&F Discount in the near future.  

Don't know when tho'.

I also told Brownie to contact them too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

On the BFH site it said that frequent customers would be given discounts....I was thinking Ms. T and Ms. B would have gotten shown some love.  They hauled BFH like nobodies business.

Shoot I wish I would have to seeing how great it works


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am suppose to get a F&F Discount in the near future.
> 
> Don't know when tho'.
> 
> I also told Brownie to contact them too.


Great! I will be buying some things then.  That stuff works really well on my hair.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i dont need anything either. i just want something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *On the BFH site it said that frequent customers would be given discounts....I was thinking Ms. T and Ms. B would have gotten shown some love.  They hauled BFH like nobodies business.
> *



Hmp.  Shole Did.

But I want to make sure she & I don't get them the same time/month



mkd said:


> *Great! I will be buying some things then.  That stuff works really well on my hair.*



I think "Coffee" might be getting one too, if she does (and she passes it on to me) I will let you know.


----------



## mkd

What are you thinking about getting Che?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> What are you thinking about getting Che?


i have no idea. i have oyin on the brain right now. along with komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Get:
1 Wig for: _Feb, March, April, May, June_
Plastic Caps
Base
Neutralizing Shampoo
And whatever might be on Sale for V. Day that interests me.


----------



## chebaby

im almost done with little baby dew. then ill start on big monster dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im almost done with little baby dew. then ill start on big monster dew



I'm glad Ya'll Got a Big Oneinocchio


.......................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad Ya'll Got a Big Oneinocchio
> 
> 
> .......................


oh yea i had to up grade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea i had to up grade*



Hmp.  

I know that's Right!


----------



## mkd

I wonder what SSI's valentine day sale will be like.  There are a few things I am planning on getting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wonder what SSI's valentine day sale will be like.  *There are a few things I am planning on getting.*



Like what?  

I am trying to think what I would get?  erplexed

I have a 16 ounce Okra and a 16 oz Fortifying (not really interested in the Banana Brulee).

Maybe the Pumpkin DeFrizz?


----------



## EllePixie

I did NOT like steaming with the KBB Mask. My looser hair on top was basically straight after using it. So poofy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *I did NOT like steaming with the KBB Mask. My looser hair on top was basically straight after using it. So poofy!*



Interesting..........

What did follow up with?

I'm Relaxed and it totally absorbed into my hair.

So, I know we'll have 2 different outcomes.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting..........
> 
> What did follow up with?



Oh I had to FIX my hair after steaming with it...I used a protein leave-in to try to counteract the excessive moisture and it didn't really work, so I ended up washing my hair and doing it all over again (no steaming again tho).

I reviewed it on my yt...I was maaaad. I just think it was too much because my hair is already pretty moisturized b/c I do it daily.

YouTube - Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Hair Mask Final Review


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. just coming in here to say hello. Im thinking about getting a tangle teaser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Oh I had to FIX my hair after steaming with it...I used a protein leave-in to try to counteract the excessive moisture and it didn't really work, so I ended up washing my hair and doing it all over again (no steaming again tho).
> 
> I reviewed it on my yt...I was maaaad. I just think it was too much because my hair is already pretty moisturized b/c I do it daily.
> 
> YouTube - Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Hair Mask Final Review



Watched the Video Elle!  Nice.  You Looked Amazing!

I remember La Colocha 'warning' about over moisturization (I know that's not a word).

My hair is dry & damaged, so I need as much Moisture as I can get.  I didn't find it overly moisturizing for me w/Steam.  

I also did a Protein Treatment Prior to using it and I have naturally dry hair anyway.


----------



## Shay72

I just bought me a Vitamix on QVC with 5 easy pays. I've been looking at this thing for like 2 years now so I figured I might as well get it. The blender I have struggles to break up ice . I wanted a black one and that won't ship until 2/25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> hey ladies. just coming in here to say hello. *Im thinking about getting a tangle teaser.*



Fatty:  Trust -- You DO need this tool!


----------



## fattyfatfat

oh yes I do!!! Im trying to find some sites that have it....and a discount code to go along with it!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Fatty:  Trust -- You DO need this tool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> oh yes I do!!! Im trying to find some sites that have it....and a discount code to go along with it!



I hope you find one.  They keep selling out all over.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Watched the Video Elle!  Nice.  You Looked Amazing!
> 
> I remember La Colocha 'warning' about over moisturization (I know that's not a word).
> 
> My hair is dry & damaged, so I need as much Moisture as I can get.  I didn't find it overly moisturizing for me w/Steam.
> 
> I also did a Protein Treatment Prior to using it and I have naturally dry hair anyway.



Yep yep, I find that my hair works best when I just use products or do light treatments with both moisture and protein. Strong treatments either way usually make Izzy kurplow. It worked best for me when I DC'ed overnight w/o heat after doing my henndigo, so I am going to save my second jar for that.

Oh and thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Yep yep, I find that my hair works best when I just use products or do light treatments with both moisture and protein. Strong treatments either way usually make Izzy kurplow. *It worked best for me when I DC'ed overnight w/o heat after doing my henndigo, so I am going to save my second jar for that.*



At least you will be able to find some use for it.  

I'll use it again this coming washday with Steam (again).

I am under both a Wig & Durag and it's extremely cold, so I need any additional "Moisture"

I have about 1/2 Jar left.  And a Back Up.


----------



## La Colocha

Yes ladies i did warn yall, mk don't be leaving it on for no hour either. I didn't even use it with heat and my hair was soft. Charz how did yours turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes ladies i did warn yall, mk don't be leaving it on for no hour either. *I didn't even use it with heat and my hair was soft. Charz how did yours turn out?*



I need the extra moisture.  It's fine for me.  

I do a protein treatment weekly so I need that additional moisture.

I did not find for Me (my Hair) it was overly moisturizing (Even with Steam).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need the extra moisture.  It's fine for me.
> 
> I do a protein treatment weekly so I need that additional moisture.
> 
> I did not find for Me (my Hair) it was overly moisturizing.



I knew when i used it that i could not use it every week at all. I think that is why it says use it 1x a month. I may sneak it in 2x but i will mainly use it after i clarify because that is when my hair is the driest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I knew when i used it that i could not use it every week at all. I think that is why it says use it 1x a month. I may sneak it in 2x but i will mainly use it after i clarify because that is when my hair is the driest.*



Right.

Elle: do you think it could have happened because you were using it more frequently than it was/is suggested?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i used to feel like kbb mask gave me a little strength because of the shikakai and amla. but now it just seems like moisture. i still like it but not enough to repurchase without a good sale. i usually use it in the shower for 10 minutes or on dry hair for an hour before i shampoo with a protein shampoo.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i used to feel like kbb mask gave me a little strength because of the shikakai and amla. but now it just seems like moisture. i still like it but not enough to repurchase without a good sale. i usually use it in the shower for 10 minutes or on dry hair for an hour before i shampoo with a protein shampoo.



I was scared at first because of the herbs but it gave me pure moisture.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Yes ladies i did warn yall, mk don't be leaving it on for no hour either. I didn't even use it with heat and my hair was soft. Charz how did yours turn out?



My hair feels soft after my protein treatment. I'm under the dryer with a rollerset right now. I need to use it 2-3 more times to do a proper review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The 2 Times I used it (with Steam) it was okay.

As I said, I do a weekly protein and/or reconstructive treatment and my hair/skin is naturally 'dry'.  

So, it puts the Moisture back in for me. 

Especially during this cold weather, durag & wig.


----------



## chebaby

everyone that likes kbb mask should try mhc olive you deep conditioner. i think they are comparable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> everyone that likes kbb mask should try mhc olive you deep conditioner. *i think they are comparable.*



I Love MHC!


----------



## natura87

Just got off of work again. I have about half of my braids out. I think Wednesday night will be my wash day. I'm still undecided on what I will use besides the Avalon Organics poo that I need to finish up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Just got off of work again. I have about half of my braids out. *I think Wednesday night will be my wash day. I'm still undecided on what I will use besides the Avalon Organics poo that I need to finish up.*



Good idea Natura.  I need to think of what Imma use on Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, waiting on another snowstorm this Tuesday. It's like 9 degrees now, going down to about 14 below later. 
I didn't do my hair last night so I think I'll do it in the morning. Just a quick run with the  BFH Marshmallow Cleansing and a quick condition with the Shea Almond . I'll be good to go until Wednesday night. 

February can not come soon enough right about now. I've actually saved some money this month, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, waiting on another snowstorm this Tuesday. *It's like 9 degrees now*, going down to about 14 below later.
> I didn't do my hair last night so I think I'll do it in the morning. Just a quick run with the  BFH Marshmallow Cleansing and a quick condition with the Shea Almond . I'll be good to go until Wednesday night.
> 
> ]February can not come soon enough right about now. *I've actually saved some money this month, though*.



@1st Bolded.  It's about that here too

@2nd Bolded.  I think I did too.  

Tell SO I won't overdo it in February.  In fact, I plan to buy very little


----------



## natura87

My big sister bought me a hot pank TT so hopefully I dont lose this one. The last one was black and all of my stuff is black so it probably just camouflaged itself into the dark abyss. She said there were a ton of them left too.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> My big sister bought me a hot pank TT so hopefully I dont lose this one. The last one was black and all of my stuff is black so it probably just camouflaged itself into the dark abyss. She said there were a ton of them left too.



I hope no one knows where you live because they won't have any come the middle of next week if its up to lhcf


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I hope no one knows where you live because *they won't have any come the middle of next week if its up to lhcf*


 
Ain't that the Truff!


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm, and she lives in NY, too.....


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just purchased a pank TT!!! It should be here by next weekend. 



natura87 said:


> My big sister bought me a hot pank TT so hopefully I dont lose this one. The last one was black and all of my stuff is black so it probably just camouflaged itself into the dark abyss. She said there were a ton of them left too.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope you find one.  They keep selling out all over.



Not in my area.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like what?
> 
> I am trying to think what I would get?  erplexed
> 
> I have a 16 ounce Okra and a 16 oz Fortifying (not really interested in the Banana Brulee).
> 
> Maybe the Pumpkin DeFrizz?


I want a 16 oz okra, the jojoba serum and the coco creme leave in.   I tried that on friday and I really like it.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> I hope no one knows where you live because they won't have any come the middle of next week if its up to lhcf



Nope, no one knows!!  

My sister was like  "Is this for a dog or something?"


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, and she lives in NY, too.....



 Oh hayle no!!

*runs and ducks for cover*

NY is a big state...


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Oh hayle no!!
> 
> *runs and ducks for cover*
> 
> NY is a big state...



.......................................


----------



## mkd

I use a lot of protein so I am hoping that the KBB won't over moisturize me.  I have discovered that I need more protein than moisture or at least equal protein and moisture.  And I can't follow protein with moisture unless I am doing a hard core protein treatment.


----------



## robot.

saving this for when i'm off my no buy 

www.purabodynaturals.com


----------



## JerriBlank

robot. said:


> saving this for when i'm off my no buy
> 
> www.purabodynaturals.com


 Yeah I just watched that girl's video and had to fight myself not to get that sample pack. I'm on my personal challenge(based off this thread of course). FYI,the sample sale ends 01/31
*back to lurking*


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> I just bought me a Vitamix on QVC with 5 easy pays. I've been looking at this thing for like 2 years now so I figured I might as well get it. The blender I have struggles to break up ice . I wanted a black one and that won't ship until 2/25.


 
Shay good investment and it will last for years. I was breaking my blender too.  I brought one in 09 love it. I make my smoothie in it mostly but there are others that make food with it.


----------



## Priss Pot

Shay72 said:


> I just bought me a Vitamix on QVC with 5 easy pays. I've been looking at this thing for like 2 years now so I figured I might as well get it. The blender I have struggles to break up ice . I wanted a black one and that won't ship until 2/25.



Daggonit!  I guess I missed it; it's not on easy pay anymore   Woke up this morning, and I'm just missing all the good deals *cries*


----------



## SimJam

I've been if-ing and but-ing abt getting a vitamix for abt 6 years ... my current blender is pretty good though


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Shay good investment and it will last for years. I was breaking my blender too. I brought one in 09 love it. I make my smoothie in it mostly but there are others that make food with it.


 


Priss Pot said:


> Daggonit! I guess I missed it; it's not on easy pay anymore  Woke up this morning, and I'm just missing all the good deals *cries*


 


SimJam said:


> I've been if-ing and but-ing abt getting a vitamix for abt 6 years ... my current blender is pretty good though


 
I was just flipping channels and it was on. I was like let me just get this. Also it was a special version just for QVC so this one should actually fit under cabinets so you can just leave on the counter. The easy clean up sold me too. I ain't the one for taking every minute part out and washing it.


----------



## Shay72

I may take my first pass for the No Buy for the SSI Valentine's Day sale. It depends on the % off. I want to reup on the Okra Reconstructor and the Marshmallow Hair Cream. I also want to try out the Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer.


----------



## SimJam

cheezing @ work on friday







twistout today - used darcys botianicals Avocado and honey twisting creme


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not a big fan of the TT; it's just alright. It slips out of my hand.  Am I doing something wrong?

But I do love that Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask!  Thank you, IDareThair!!!!  Girl, can you say extra soft.  I really loved this conditioner.  Now I think I have another favorite and Afroveda has dropped down to 4th place.

Qhemet, Oyin & Komaza Care are in my top spots.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> *I'm not a big fan of the TT; it's just alright. *It slips out of my hand.  Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> But I do love that Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask!  Thank you, IDareThair!!!!  Girl, can you say extra soft.  I really loved this conditioner.  Now I think I have another favorite and Afroveda has dropped down to 4th place.
> 
> Qhemet, Oyin & Komaza Care are in my top spots.





 BLASPHEMY!!


----------



## bronzebomb

natura87 said:


> BLASPHEMY!!


 
Girl I must be doing something wrong...I hate it.

I like the Ouidad Double Detangler.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i did a HOT today with evoo then shampooed with aphogee and then conditioned and detangled with giovanni SAS.


----------



## natura87

I'm almost done taking my braids out. I like the way this braidout is looking, and it is really moisturized, but not to the point where it is mushy. I dont know what I did differently this time but I like it. I hope to wear it until late Wednesday.

Here is the plan so far.

1.Prepoo 
2.Cowash with whatever I have lying around.
3.DC with Lustrasilk (Argan Oil) and Honey for at least an hour if not overnight.
4Cowash with Chemistry conditioner.
5. Leave in some of the conditioner, spritz with diluted TW and seal with VF/Crisco mix.

I might make chunky twists, chunky braids or a wash and go. I am undecided at this point.It is 9 degrees here, all after school programs are cancelled so I'm watching my neice right now. I might end up doing her hair too.


----------



## Priss Pot

I want to give the Tangle Teezer another try, but I'm gonna wait.  I'm not gonna lie, my plan has been to wait a couple months after the initial Tangle Teezer craze to see how everyone's hair is doing after using it consistently.  If a couple months later, everyone is noticing splits and thinning, then I'll know to toss mine 

It did remove tangles, but I can't help but to think of it scratching off my hair's cuticles with the pointy ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I want to give the Tangle Teezer another try, but I'm gonna wait. I'm not gonna lie, my plan has been to wait a couple months after the initial Tangle Teezer craze to see how everyone's hair is doing after using it consistently. If a couple months later, everyone is noticing splits and thinning, then I'll know to toss mine
> 
> *It did remove tangles, but I can't help but to think of it scratching off my hair's cuticles with the pointy ends.*


 

Excellent Point Priss  No Pun intended


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

Just getting home.  Baggying w/Coconut Oil.  Doing some prep work for my relaxer Feb 5th.  I might push it back until the 11th tho'.

Sim Jam Cute Pic!  Love the Glasses!  Way Cute!  And So are the Twists!

For those of you that want me to get that BFH F&F when should I ask for it?  Feb, March or April?  Lemme know.

Brownie needs to check on hers too

.............


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm about to head out to work.  This cold is no joke.  Our treatment area is just concrete so no insulation whatsoever and we sit there looking like eskimos all bundled up.

I put the twist out into a ponytail.  Used some Jasmines Shea Rinse for moisture.

Can't wait to wash tomorrow.  My week is so busy I don't know if I'm going to get to henna Friday like I want.  I hope so.

Have a good night Ladies!!


----------



## chebaby

prisspot thats why i dont use my TT often. i guess ive had it for about a month and have only used it twice. i never used my denman often either. for the most part i think a wide shower comb is best. but once in a while i have to get at them roots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *prisspot thats why i dont use my TT often. i guess ive had it for about a month and have only used it twice. i never used my denman often either. for the most part i think a wide shower comb is best. but once in a while i have to get at them roots.*


 
That is an excellent observation.  One I hadn't thought of?  

I'm glad you Ladies are weighing in with another Point of View.

It does really smooth tho'.  Once you get past all them crazy looking teeth!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That is an excellent observation.  One I hadn't thought of?
> 
> I'm glad you Ladies are weighing in with another Point of View.
> *
> It does really smooth tho'*.  Once you get past all them crazy looking teeth!


and thats the part that can be good or bad.


----------



## natura87

The kid is sick. I'm just gonna feed her, give her some meds and do her hair when she is sleeping. Nothing special, I'll just tidy it up a bit. It looks like she wont be going to school tomorrow. 

erplexed I have come to the conclusion that I suffer from hair anorexia. I feel like my hair is shorter than it actually is. 

I really like this Chemistry conditioner I found in my stash. I have only used it as a leave in but I love the consistency and the fact that it has a built in pump on the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and thats the part that can be good or bad.*


 
Girl, I know.  ..........


----------



## bronzebomb

Priss Pot said:


> I want to give the Tangle Teezer another try, but I'm gonna wait.  I'm not gonna lie, my plan has been to wait a couple months after the initial Tangle Teezer craze to see how everyone's hair is doing after using it consistently.  If a couple months later, everyone is noticing splits and thinning, then I'll know to toss mine
> 
> It did remove tangles, but I can't help but to think of it scratching off my hair's cuticles with the pointy ends.



What do you typically detangle with? Like Che, I like a wide tooth comb best.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just getting home.  Baggying w/Coconut Oil.  Doing some prep work for my relaxer Feb 5th.  I might push it back until the 11th tho'.
> 
> Sim Jam Cute Pic!  Love the Glasses!  Way Cute!  And So are the Twists!
> 
> For those of you that want me to get that BFH F&F when should I ask for it?  Feb, March or April?  Lemme know.
> *
> Brownie needs to check on hers too*
> 
> .............



................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ................


 
Girl...Check!  You've purchased quite a bit and the site says to inquire about it .... so why not?

..........  We got that coming!


----------



## AlliCat

Sorry if this is a dumb question but...

Does giving a product away count as "use one" ?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> *It does really smooth tho'*. Once you get past all them crazy looking teeth!


 


chebaby said:


> *and thats the part that can be good or bad*.


 
^^^^^^^
whhhyyy ???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AlliCat said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but...
> 
> *Does giving a product away count as "use one" ?*


 
Anyway you can Minimize your Stash 

That is just another way.

You should be making strides to minimize your stash and possibly coming up with staples.


----------



## Brownie518

AlliCat said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but...
> 
> Does giving a product away count as "use one" ?



I count it since its something I got rid of from my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I count it since its something I got rid of from my stash.


 
Check Your pm's


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> 
> Sim Jam Cute Pic! Love the Glasses! Way Cute! And So are the Twists!
> 
> For those of you that want me to get that BFH F&F when should I ask for it? Feb, March or April? Lemme know.


 
Tnx Miss T, Ive had these frames for 2 years... the longest Ive kept a pair

as for the BFH F&F maybe at the end of the first cycle of the No Buy so that ladies in that challenge can use it too ? Or could they use it as a pass ... I dunno the rules, I keep clear of that madness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Tnx Miss T, Ive had these frames for 2 years... the longest Ive kept a pair
> 
> *as for the BFH F&F maybe at the end of the first cycle of the No Buy so* *that ladies in that challenge can use it too ? Or could they use it as a pass ... I dunno the rules, I keep clear of that madness*


 
Real Cute Pics!  Sim.  Your Hair looks purty & healthy.

Yeah, I'll think on it some more. @Bolded  

I was going to make it around Tax Time too.

.............


----------



## Brownie518

You know you don't need to make it around tax time, when you have all that cash sittin around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You know you don't need to make it around tax time, when you have all that cash sittin around.


 
.........................

Girl. Please.


----------



## mkd

I will be the TT guinea pig.  I don't see ceasing use of mine any time soon barring something crazy.  I use it twice a week.  I will report back if anything crazy happens to my hair.  So far so good, I lose much less hair than with my shower comb.


----------



## Shay72

I finished NJ's Curl Cleanser. I will repurchase at some point. I need her to have a sale. Anyways you don't want to get any of this in your eye .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam said:


> Tnx Miss T, Ive had these frames for 2 years... the longest Ive kept a pair
> 
> *as for the BFH F&F maybe at the end of the first cycle of the No Buy so that ladies in that challenge can use it too* ? Or could they use it as a pass ... I dunno the rules, I keep clear of that madness


 

This would be nice cuz I already have a list .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I will be the TT guinea pig. I don't see ceasing use of mine any time soon barring something crazy. I use it twice a week. I will report back if anything crazy happens to my hair. *So far so good, I lose much less hair than with my shower comb.*


 
Me Too!


----------



## mkd

I vote March for the BFH discount T.


----------



## Brownie518

T sposed to  be on her next No Buy in March....every other month, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T sposed to be on her next No Buy in March....every other month, right?*


 
Yep. 

You Do February and I'll do April!

So e-mail her soon.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> T sposed to  be on her next No Buy in March....every other month, right?


That's right.  I will be good with it any time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.
> 
> You Do February and I'll do April!
> 
> So e-mail her soon.



That's your homegirl right there...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That's your homegirl right there...


 
I'll ask for Feb and You Can do Aprilerplexed


----------



## chebaby

i am ready to go home. i did not sign up for this. they got me wearing a hard hat and stuff 
imma need extra pay for this lol. done messed up a perfectly good puff.


----------



## Brownie518

Okay, I sent the email....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i am ready to go home. i did not sign up for this. *they got me wearing a hard hat and stuff *
> *imma need extra pay for this lol. done messed up a perfectly good puff.*


 
Hmp.

Double Time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Double Time.


ya know i did not know it was going to be like this. im a little scurred


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ya know *i did not know it was going to be like this. im a little scurred*


 
Chile.  What they got you doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Okay, I sent the email....*


 

  

Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518

Quiet in here tonight. I'm here at work, of course. Cold as heck outside. But, looks like we won't be getting a big Nor'easter tomorrow. Just flurries and it will warm up some. 

I can't wait to do my hair on Wednesday. I'm gonna oil it up for the day, then prepoo with CPR, wash, and DC with Claudie's Fortifying. Desert Castor Seed will be my leave in again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks!



.................

I wonder what the response will be.......?
I want a couple of collections


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Quiet in here tonight. I'm here at work, of course. Cold as heck outside. But, looks like we won't be getting a big Nor'easter tomorrow. Just flurries and it will warm up some.
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair on Wednesday. I'm gonna oil it up for the day, then prepoo with CPR, wash, and DC with Claudie's Fortifying. *Desert Castor Seed will be my leave in again.*


 
Can't wait to try!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.  What they got you doin'?


its construction going on and guess who is sitting right smack dab here always lil ole me. dammit im too young for this.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, did you say you like BFH's safflower oil?  I wonder what the difference between hers and the one I bought.  I am really like it.


----------



## chebaby

i hope who ever this hard hat belongs to dont have the heeby geebies on the scalp dang i just thought of that. now i gotta shampoo again tomorrow and hope i dont break out with nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .................
> 
> *I wonder what the response will be.......?*
> *I want a couple of collections *


 
It'll be Yes!

Vonnie will hafta' get one too.

That's what the Site says.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope who ever this hard hat belongs to dont have the heeby geebies on the scalp dang i just thought of that. now i gotta shampoo again tomorrow and hope i dont break out with nothing*


 
You betta' start taking in some plastic caps in case they ask you to do that again


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You betta' start taking in some plastic caps in case they ask you to do that again


no, i better start taking down names of who to go to so i can ask for a raise


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie, did you say you like BFH's safflower oil?  I wonder what the difference between hers and the one I bought.  I am really like it.



I love it!!!! Its just plain Safflower oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Far I liked everything I've tried:

Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner
Espresso Hair Cream
Saeede Hair Cream
Plueberry Conditioner & Cleanser

Kinda worried about the Cherry Bark L-I. Fab posted it left a film on her hair.

There is so much I have but haven't tried yet for example:

Mango Macadamia
Ginger Macadamia
Pistachio
Chocolate & Coffee
Shea Almond
Yarrow
Marshmallow
Desert Castor Seed
Honeyspice Mint
Nourish Scalp Butter
Banana & Avacado
Shea Tea etc......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! I was lurking last night but I dont think I posted lol...my curly meringue twistout has held up great! Tonight is the first night Im manipulating my hair since Saturday afternoon (thats great for me bcuz I like to retwist in large twists every night lol) Tonight Im doing a flat twist-out with MJ's baby buttercreme. I wish I had time for a full wash day on a week night bcuz I would luv to wash my hair on Wednesday! Its a 4 hr process so I would have to wear my DC to work under a wig, thats as far as I would get before falling asleep lol! 

Anxiously awaiting sales. I NEED no buy but its not as cute as I thought it would be lol. I am thinking of trying Komaza's curl cream since I have been hearing awesome raves about it, but Im not sure yet. One thing I can praise no-buy for is that it keeps me from making impulse buys! I get in trouble with those bcuz I feel like I have to "make my shipping worth it" by ordering more than one thing! I overdid it this month in the clothes and cosmetics department. In Feb I will focus on shoes and hope for good V-Day sales! My guy friend lives here now but is from NY and went home for the next few weeks, I asked him to stop by Sam's and get me some JBCO stuff & red pimento oil so that I can stay on my no-buy! Im marrying him if he brings it back UNHARMED lol!


----------



## Priss Pot

bronzebomb said:


> What do you typically detangle with? Like Che, I like a wide tooth comb best.



When I was co-washing more often during the week, I was using the Ouidad for quick shower detangling before putting my hair in a bun, ponytail, etc.  And I was doing the wide tooth/medium tooth comb combo on the weekends after a shampoo/dc.

But now that I've cut down to just 1x a week, I just use the wide tooth comb followed with the medium tooth comb to remove the shed hairs.  Before getting my mason pearson combs that I now use, the Jilbere and modified Denman took the place of the wide/medium tooth combs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Anxiously awaiting sales. I NEED no buy but its not as cute as I thought it would be lol. I am thinking of trying Komaza's curl cream since I have been hearing awesome raves about it, but Im not sure yet. One thing I can praise no-buy for is that it keeps me from making impulse buys! I get in trouble with those bcuz I feel like I have to "make my shipping worth it" by ordering more than one thing! I overdid it this month in the clothes and cosmetics department. In Feb I will focus on shoes and hope for good V-Day sales! *My guy friend lives here now but is from NY and went home for the next few weeks, I asked him to stop by Sam's and get me some JBCO stuff & red pimento oil so that I can stay on my no-buy! Im marrying him if he brings it back UNHARMED lol!*


 
Cute Post

You're A Smart Lady Beauty


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Far I liked everything I've tried:
> 
> Ginger Orange Cleansing Conditioner
> Espresso Hair Cream
> Saeede Hair Cream
> Plueberry Conditioner & Cleanser
> 
> Kinda worried about the Cherry Bark L-I. Fab posted it left a film on her hair.
> 
> There is so much I have but haven't tried yet for example:
> 
> *Mango Macadamia
> Ginger Macadamia*
> Pistachio
> Chocolate & Coffee
> *Shea Almond*
> Yarrow
> *Marshmallow
> Desert Castor Seed*
> Honeyspice Mint
> Banana & Avacado
> *Shea Tea* etc......



All of the bolded are good!  Especially the Ginger Macadamia, Desert Castor Seed, and the Shea Mango Deep Tea Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> All of the bolded are good!  Especially the Ginger Macadamia, Desert Castor Seed, *and the Shea Mango Deep Tea Mask*


 
Yeah.....And the One(s) with Aloe? What were those? Shea, Mango & Aloe?

Oh yeah, I like the Desert Drench L-I too.


----------



## mkd

Beauty, you are making me want to try Miss Jessies.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I was reading through all of the TT posts from today in this thread and I do have to say that when I was detangling my hair on Friday I noticed shorter hairs in my hands! My shed hairs are ALWAYS the entire length of my hair. That was probably my 3rd time using the TT, I believe so I dont want to blame it entirely on the tool bcuz I hadnt done a protein treatment in months. I did  a light one on Saturday and that seemed to make a difference, but we will see! I panicked when I saw those hairs, they were about 4 inches long! Don't want to blame it on the beloved TT but yall gave me something to think about!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still thinking if I want to do my Hair tomorrow?  I may try to hold off until Friday.  Depends on when I get home & how tired I am.  If I do, I will use:

Co Wash with Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Roux Mendex RX 10-15 minutes under dryer/no plastic cap
DC with KBB
PC for Final Rinse
Apply L-I Desert Drench w/a Little Argan Oil and dry


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> Beauty, you are making me want to try Miss Jessies.



I like Miss Jessie's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 BFH Espresso Hair Creme.  Have 1 Back-Up


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....And the One(s) with Aloe? What were those? Shea, Mango & Aloe?
> 
> Oh yeah, I like the Desert Drench L-I too.



Shea Almond Coconut Aloe Deep Conditioner & Leave In.....which is nice, right mkd???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Shea Almond Coconut Aloe Deep Conditioner & Leave In.....which is nice, right mkd??? *


 
Thanks Ms B

Imma use it as a Conditioner instead of a L-I. 

I may use that Cherry Bark Banana as a Cowasher too instead of a L-I (I'm thinking)


----------



## Brownie518

I don't use the Shea Almond as a leave in either. I like to use it after using the Marshmallow Cleansing. Great combo!


----------



## Brownie518

T, what you still doin up? Aren't you working tomorrow?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> It'll be Yes!
> 
> *Vonnie will hafta' get one too.*
> 
> That's what the Site says.



Vonnie didn't haul enough for  F&F discount.

_*plus I'm no buying*_


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to cowash today with yarrow and dc with the mango macadamia mask. Hopefully will use both of these up today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

WASH DAY!!!!

Gonna get it clean TONIGHT!!!!




And hopefully use up some thangs.


----------



## La Colocha

I used up both conditioners, dcing right now. Going to use hv moist 24/7 for a cowash until gone. And use sheamoisture dc until gone.


----------



## Priss Pot

I see that Curlmart is having an Elucence 20% off sale.  Lawd, why is it still January?  It should at least be March right now.  This is gonna be a loooooong No-Buy.  I'm fine when it comes to other products, but there's just something about my boo Elucence.  That was my staple for the first 2 years of being natural.  

You know, I could deal with not buying other items that I wanna try.  But when it comes to my tried and true, I 'ono y'all 

ETA:  I still have 2 unused 10z bottles left of the shampoo and conditioner, but about a month ago I figured I could sell those on the exchange forum to minimize my stash since I had so much opened stuff already.  I ain't wanna be faced with having to actually use EVERYTHING.  But, I now I want liters at the 20% off rate.  It was such a good leave-in too.

I'm never gonna get done with these darn products.  I've been trying to double up on conditioner and I still have a lot left, especially with AO HSR, seems like it's never gonna go down.


----------



## SimJam

Cole Haan is having a 20% sale .... enter code CR26141667885


----------



## Priss Pot

It must be the lottabody or something because 5 days later, my hair is still curly from the rollerset I did last Thursday.  I've been bunning my hair everyday since then, and everytime I take it down, I have these volumous curls.  You'd think they would have flattened out by now.

It could also be because I haven't been combing it with a comb everyday, but I have been finger combing.  I dunno, but I'm loving it.  I'm thinking about wearing it out today rather than bunned up.

Oh yeah, if it matters, I used the red magnetic rollers (from Sally's) to set my hair.


----------



## EllePixie

ANOTHER thread on heat? People just tryin to start mess now...I'm done. Y'all can have your funky ol' heat trained hair with the sad broken bonds of oppression.

Being facetious don't blow a gasket.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Shea Almond Coconut Aloe Deep Conditioner & Leave In.....which is nice, right mkd???


 I love this one!


----------



## chebaby

hey eveyrone
im sitting under my dryer right now with my hair in four braids. i just got finished shampooing with aphogee and conditioning and detangling with aphogee 2 minute for about 10 minutes. now my hair is saturated in aphogee leave in and fantasia heat protectant because i decided to straighten my hair. i dont know why i just wanted something different. i hope the braids stretch my hair enough so that i can flat iron with the comb chase method. 
i also hope that way i only have to go over each section once maybe twice.
before i flat iron im going to add more fantasia heat protectant cause yall know im paranoid lol. 
i dont know what im going to moisturize my hair with through the week. probably just oil. or some keracare cream hair dress if my mom still has some. i used to love that stuff when i was relaxed.


----------



## mkd

I used up a KBB hair milk.


----------



## chebaby

for some reason i get the feeling i threw away my blow driers. i had two. a bed head one and a T3. i cant find them and there are only so many places i would put them. i have a habit of throwing things out and i have a feeling thats what i did. if i did im so pissed at myself.


----------



## Shay72

EllePixie said:


> ANOTHER thread on heat? People just tryin to start mess now...I'm done. Y'all can have your funky ol' heat trained hair with the sad broken bonds of oppression.eing facetious don't blow a gasket.


 
You are too funny. I don't plan to straighten my hair ever. Seriously unless ya'll tell me something different.....well I may do a rollerset one day but flat iron . I don't care that my coils are shrunken & frizzy. That's what my hair naturally does and Imma let it do what it do. Of course I may try to minimize the frizz but I'll be aiight if I don't. I  my hair. I have never eva eva eva eva said that about my hair until I went natural.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> ANOTHER thread on heat? People just tryin to start mess now...I'm done. Y'all can have your funky ol' heat trained hair *with the sad broken bonds of oppression.*
> 
> Being facetious don't blow a gasket.



What is this?


----------



## natura87

My braidout is awesome but now it doesnt want to go up into a puff. I think it is the way I slept on it. Lemme go fix this.


----------



## EllePixie

Shay72 said:


> You are too funny. I don't plan to straighten my hair ever. Seriously unless ya'll tell me something different.....well I may do a rollerset one day but flat iron . I don't care that my coils are shrunken & frizzy. That's what my hair naturally does and Imma let it do what it do. Of course I may try to minimize the frizz but I'll be aiight if I don't. I  my hair. I have never eva eva eva eva said that about my hair until I went natural.



I said that initially, but I just like to change it up. Sometimes it's nice to not have wet hair everyday for a week. I've only straightened my hair twice in the past year though, and I find that my hair feels fine afterwards as long as I don't blow dry my hair in order to flat iron it. I think blow drying messes up my hair way more than my flat iron. BUT I will say that my hair is fairly coarse and resistant to processes. If I had fine hair I'm not sure I would take the risk.

I def agree about loving my hair more now, when I had a relaxer I was so eh about it.


----------



## chebaby

i never thought i would flat iron my hair either. i just didnt have an interest in doing so. but when i did it back in december i was pleasantly surprised at my progress and my thickness and knew i would do it again. i didnt want to because of all i went through to get it straight but i loved the way it looked. this is my second time straightening my hair since ive been natural. it will be 2 years in april.
i wont be straightening again until this december.
and if by chance i get any damage i wont straighten at all.


----------



## mkd

Che, sometimes you just want something different. You may want to straigten now and then go through a phase where you don't straighten for months.  There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies! Elle you are right, and Che don't throw it anything away put it in storage. IMO you can't do what everyone else is doing to their hair, every technique or product does not work the same, why else would there be 1,000 of products on the market and several techniques/styles to do your hair. People have to learn trail/error what works/not and not criticize others for likes/dislike.  I know when I was relax my hair frizzed when it rain, sweat, or get wet and so being natural it does the same even if I straighten with heat. I can get 1 day straighten, it not a problem. I do my hair, pay for my products and that it.


----------



## La Colocha

I fell asleep in the dc so im going to rinse it out and braid with the hair dew and kbn oil.


----------



## JerriBlank

Any L'occitane users? They have been having a big sale too. The shea butter mask for dry and damaged hair that I normally pay $22 for is selling for $15. I think I'll grab a couple. I remember mixing a canister of it with pure argan oil and the moisture level was crazy. My ends were on point when I did that as I was using it to seal them. They have a bunch of other stuff on sale too!


----------



## Ltown

ladybeesrch said:


> Any L'occitane users? They have been having a big sale too. The shea butter mask for dry and damaged hair that I normally pay $22 for is selling for $15. I think I'll grab a couple. I remember mixing a canister of it with pure argan oil and the moisture level was crazy. My ends were on point when I did that as I was using it to seal them. They have a bunch of other stuff on sale too!


 
Never used it but one of my hair twins Nice/Wavy haven't seen recommended it and used it alot.


----------



## Ltown

I'm on a no buy for long time I'm ashame all the $$ I spend in 2 months. Need a car, save $$ for dd college I forgot I had some MHC scalp elixir and some more stuff, I need to consolidate again.  I'm wash my hair tonight just because I need to use some stuff. I'm sending a care packages off today so feel good about that.


----------



## chebaby

im so stupid. i just remembered the reason i couldnt find any of my brushes, combs, blow dryers that i use to straighten is because i threw them away so i wouldnt straighten. omg im so dumb.
my hair looks beautiful but it took a lot to get it straight. just as much as it took last time. so i really really hope i dont get heat damage.
ETA: i used a heat protectant on wet hair before i blow dried(it wouldnt dry under the dryer) and on dry hair before i flat ironed so im hopeful.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im so stupid. i just remembered the reason i couldnt find any of my brushes, combs, blow dryers that i use to straighten is because i threw them away so i wouldnt straighten. omg im so dumb.
> my hair looks beautiful but it took a lot to get it straight. just as much as it took last time. so i really really hope i dont get heat damage.



Stop throwing stuff away che, unless its just no good, you never know when you might need or want to use it again.


----------



## chebaby

also i think it takes a lot to get my hair straight because i use a butt load of protein. because i know if you use a ton of moisture you get a very sleek and easy press.

sunday when i do my hair i will pre poo on dry hair with aphogee 2 minute mixed with an egg and evoo. then shampoo with aphogee then do another protein(dont know with what, maybe aphogee 2 step). if i do a hard protein i will follow up with mhc honey hair mask. then i will put my hair in 2 braids.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Stop throwing stuff away che, unless its just no good, you never know when you might need or want to use it again.


i know right. i cant believe i did that. and i kept thinking nooooo i couldnt have thrown them away. then a picture flashed in my mind of the blow dryers in the trash. i paid good money for that T3 pro.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know what happened to kbb's website? I had to go on facebook to see the new deals for this week.


----------



## Ltown

I tried the pimento oil, stimulating but not burning so T it might be go because it thick.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used the Hv acai conditioner to cowash tonight and I like it; very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ladybeesrch said:


> *Any L'occitane users?* They have been having a big sale too. The shea butter mask for dry and damaged hair that I normally pay $22 for is selling for $15. I think I'll grab a couple. I remember mixing a canister of it with pure argan oil and the moisture level was crazy. My ends were on point when I did that as I was using it to seal them. They have a bunch of other stuff on sale too!


 
Absolutely!

I have several of their DC'ers.


----------



## Shay72

I finished an Acai Berry this morning. I have a couple of back ups.

Yeah I don't really know what to do with straight hair so that's why I never see myself straightening. Style challenged ain't even near descriptive enough . That's why people that know me really well were surprised about me wanting to grow my hair long. As I said before I thought I was coming here to learn about growing my hair long & healthy  but what I found out in the process was about going natural. I knew nothing about "being natural" or "going natural" until coming to this site.


----------



## mkd

Shay, I am very style challenged too.  I wish I was better at different styles.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Shay, I am very style challenged too. I wish I was better at different styles.


 
I keep saying I am going to buy a mannequin head to practice on. I really should do that. I want to try flat twists, corn rowing, and twists on the mannequin. I know Taliah Waajid sold them in the past.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Vonnie didn't haul enough for F&F discount.*


 
Hmp.  You never know Girl....  Won't hurt to ask  



Ltown said:


> *People have to learn trail/error what works/not and not criticize others for likes/dislike.*


 
Hmp.  You Still Don't like Nothing.  Yeah I said it   



Ltown said:


> *I tried the pimento oil, stimulating but not burning so T it might be go because it thick.*


 
Thanks Ltown.  I'll pick some up soon



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used the Hv acai conditioner to cowash tonight and I like it; very moisturizing*.


 
Curlyhershey, Girl...........I love that stuff.  It's a Perfect Mix of Protein & Moisture  

Sitting here Baggying with Hydratherma Lotion topped off with Vatika Frosting.  Man....It smells GOOD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Shay, *I am very style challenged too. I wish I was better at different styles.*


 
Me too!  I'm seriously challenged. 

Shoot! I wish I was better at: Relaxing, Flat Ironing the whole Hair Care deal.  Too Many Years of relying on Stylists/Salons.

I shoulda' learned this stuff back in College.


----------



## chebaby

ladybeesrch said:


> Any L'occitane users? They have been having a big sale too. The shea butter mask for dry and damaged hair that I normally pay $22 for is selling for $15. I think I'll grab a couple. I remember mixing a canister of it with pure argan oil and the moisture level was crazy. My ends were on point when I did that as I was using it to seal them. They have a bunch of other stuff on sale too!


i purchased their shea butter. it was an impulse buy and i dont recommend anyone does that. the shea butter is see through like vaseline, stinks and is wayyyyyy too expensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i purchased their shea butter. it was an impulse buy and i dont recommend anyone does that. the shea butter is see through like vaseline, stinks and is wayyyyyy too expensive.


 
I think I have the Shea Butter (tin can) w/Karite, the Olive and something else?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I have the Shea Butter (tin can) w/Karite, the Olive and something else?


i think mine says karite on it but no olive. its supposed to be just shea butter but i aint never seen shea like that before.
i keep it in my purse and use it on my hands or face if i forget to moisturize my face that morning. or i use it on my lips before i apply a gloss. i does boo squat for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think mine says karite on it but no olive.* its supposed to be just shea butter but i aint never seen shea like that before.
> i keep it in my purse and use it on my hands or face if i forget to moisturize my face that morning. or i use it on my lips before i apply a gloss. i does boo squat for my hair.


 

No Silly.  They are 2 Separate DC'ers. 

The Shea Butter w/Karite, the Olive one and another one.

All in all, I may have 3 maybe 4 L'Occitane Products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

T I'm new to HV and so far all the conditioners I tried are great. Now I see why you all buy in bulk.

Shay I'm very style challenged my self. My baby sis always did my hair ( and still does on occasion) cuz I'm a tom boy,cap and jeans chick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *T I'm new to HV and so far all the conditioners I tried are great. Now I see why you all buy in bulk.*


 

I Do I Do I Do

All Day Long

MoistPRO
Moist24/7
Acai Phyto Berry
Sitrinillah
*I'm use I'll Love Methi Too! (whenever I get around to trying it)

Can't Get Enough!  Great Product.  Nice Quanity, Reasonably Priced.

*throws bj my paycheck*:dollar:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Silly.  They are 2 Separate DC'ers.
> 
> The Shea Butter w/Karite, the Olive one and another one.
> 
> All in all, I may have 3 maybe 4 L'Occitane Products.


oh lmao
i started to try some of the conditioners and an oil they have but passed on it. i think they are way too expensive for my lil ole pockets lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh lmao
> i started to try some of the conditioners and an oil they have but passed on it. *i think they are way too expensive for my lil ole pockets lol.*


 
They High!  Shoot!  

I Ain't Gone Lie about that  

....hmp. and they 8 ounces


----------



## IDareT'sHair

How Ya'll No-Buy Ladies Doin'?

I feel like Buying Something......

Lawd.....Ya'll I shole hope I don't bust loose in February!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *How Ya'll No-Buy Ladies Doin'?*
> 
> I feel like Buying Something......
> 
> Lawd.....Ya'll I shole hope I don't bust loose in February!


 
I can't believe it's only January  but I'm holding on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't believe it's only January  but I'm holding on.*


 
IK Girl.  It is really difficult.

Are you participating in any of the VDay Sales? (If there are any)  

When will you use your passes?  OR are they only to replace staples?  Can't you use them during Sales?  I don't remember how that works.

IK this err other month is hard.  So, I can't imagine even thinking about going like 3-4 months straight.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Ya'll No-Buy Ladies Doin'?
> 
> I feel like Buying Something......
> 
> Lawd.....Ya'll I shole hope I don't bust loose in February!


I'm doing fine right now. I don't think I will go crazy until the 2nd or 3rd leg.



IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl. It is really difficult.
> 
> Are you participating in any of the VDay Sales? (If there are any)
> 
> When will you use your passes? OR are they only to replace staples? Can't you use them during Sales? I don't remember how that works.
> 
> IK this err other month is hard. So, I can't imagine even thinking about going like 3-4 months straight.


 
You can only use passes for sales and you can replace staples without using a pass.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks T .

I have one pass left so if there are any good deals I will participate.
SSI is having a sale for VDay which I will be participating in but that doesn't count cuz I will be getting my staples.

February may be easier but I'm not sure about March.


----------



## Ltown

Be Quiet T, I have receipt and storage of products to prove that I like  alot just not everything you like


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *How Ya'll No-Buy Ladies Doin'?*
> 
> I feel like Buying Something......
> 
> Lawd.....Ya'll I shole hope I don't bust loose in February!



I am on the edge of the cliff, ready to jump, that is why i have been sparse around these parts.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> *I am on the edge of the cliff, ready to jump*, that is why i have been sparse around these parts.


 
I hear ya La that's why I'm glad I only signed up for one leg.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I am on the edge of the cliff, ready to jump, that is why i have been sparse around these parts.


 
I think once you make it past January you will be fine. Then you can use 1 pass in February and one in March if you want.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I think once you make it past January you will be fine. Then you can use 1 pass in February and one in March if you want.



I allowed myself one pass and to stock up on staples, but i am getting antsy and anxious, trying to focus on other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm doing fine right now. I don't think I will go crazy until the 2nd or 3rd leg.You can only use passes for sales and you can replace staples without using a pass.*


 
Girl....You've used up 11 Products! That's amazing (and I'm proud of you).



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Thanks T .
> 
> I have one pass left so if there are any good deals I will participate.
> *SSI is having a sale for VDay which I will be participating in but that doesn't count cuz I will be getting my staples.*
> 
> *February may be easier but I'm not sure about March.*


 
I was wondering...... I still don't know what I want (if anything from SSI) I'm tempted to e-mail BJ, Claudie, BFH and ask about any VD Sales



Ltown said:


> *Be Quiet T, I have receipt and storage of products to prove that I like alot just not everything you like *


 
I know. I just like calling you out! 



La Colocha said:


> *I am on the edge of the cliff, ready to jump, that is why i have been sparse around these parts.*


 
Girl....I was wondering where the Debil you been? I said JD can't be doin' all that. You've been G-H-O-S-T  

Stay on and Face Your Fears........



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hear ya La that's why I'm glad I only signed up for one leg.*


 
And I Punked out with some made up errr other month mess 

IK I wasn't ready to roll with the Big Dogs


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I allowed myself one pass and to stock up on staples, but i am getting antsy and anxious, trying to focus on other things.


 
Staples as in not on your list of 10 but staples? I'm asking because if it is on your list of 10 you don't need a pass.  You can restock on staples on the list w/o using a pass.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Staples as in not on your list of 10 but staples? I'm asking because if it is on your list of 10 you don't need a pass.  You can restock on staples on the list w/o using a pass.



I dropped out of the no-buy a few weeks ago and im doing my own now until april 1st.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I dropped out of the no-buy a few weeks ago and im doing my own now until april 1st.


 
Oops I forgot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't think Ms. B and I have decided if we'll set a limit for February (which is a good idea for me to doerplexed).  

I'd like to have a new Wig (to get me through Winter/Spring).  I need some Conditioning Caps and a few other little 'essentials'.

Will cruise the Valentines Day Sales very _lightly_.erplexed  Not sure if I'll get anything from SSI because I have 1 16 ounce of Okra and 1 16 ounce of Fortifying.  

Ms. B sent me some Marshmallow Cream and the Marula Butter.

I may get back ups for those and maybe the Pumpkin DeFrizz?  Everything else is up for grabs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay:  You Said 8 of the 11 were conditioners....Have you Upped your Co-washing?  OR were they a Combo of DC'ers and Cowashers?

11 Products gone in such a short amount of time is really inspiring.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Oops I forgot.



That's ok, mine is a bit more strict because i use products up so slow. And i am trying to curb overall spending, only replacing stuff that i need in all areas. If i use up something 99.9% of the time i will have a back up or multiples so i am trying to use up everything before i go buy more. Like i just replaced all my used up perfumes and cleaned out and replaced old makeup.  I am trying to stay away from going crazy in other areas since i am not buying hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That's ok, mine is a bit more strict because i use products up so slow. And i am trying to curb overall spending, only replacing stuff that i need in all areas. If i use up something 99.9% of the time i will have a back up or multiples so i am trying to use up everything before i go buy more. Like i just replaced all my used up perfumes and cleaned out and replaced old makeup. I am trying to stay away from going crazy in other areas since i am not buying hair products.*


 
Good Strategy. This little personal no-buy (along with those Property Taxes) had me slowed down on alot of different stuff. 

This time of year I usually stock up during the after Christmas Clearance Sales on a bunch of stuff. I haven't really purchased anything.

I spent a Grip November/December so this was a needed break. 

I have another $10 Gift Certificate from DSW, I may pick up a pair of pumps before it expires.


----------



## JerriBlank

chebaby said:


> i think mine says karite on it but no olive. its supposed to be just shea butter but i aint never seen shea like that before.
> i keep it in my purse and use it on my hands or face if i forget to moisturize my face that morning. or i use it on my lips before i apply a gloss. i does boo squat for my hair.


  Girl that stuff is a joke
I think its the shea butter that they watered down with vitamin e,if i'm not mistaken. I sampled it in Sephora and just rubbed it all over my hands. I never thought to use it in my hair though. 
I do like the shea mask that they have though. But that "pure" shea butter they are pimping is not a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ladybeesrch said:


> Girl that stuff is a joke
> I think its the shea butter that they watered down with vitamin e,if i'm not mistaken. I sampled it in Sephora and just rubbed it all over my hands. I never thought to use it in my hair though.
> *I do like the shea mask that they have though.* But that "pure" shea butter they are pimping is not a good deal.


 
This is what I have.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Strategy. This little personal no-buy (along with those Property Taxes) had me slowed down on alot of different stuff.
> 
> This time of year I usually stock up during the after Christmas Clearance Sales on a bunch of stuff. I haven't really purchased anything.
> 
> I spent a Grip November/December so this was a needed break.
> 
> I have another $10 Gift Certificate from DSW, I may pick up a pair of pumps before it expires.



Yes this year i am focusing on saving and investing, also i have my grans house that needs major work that will take a few years but we are in the process of working on that so we can have our own home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes this year i am focusing on saving and investing, *also i have my grans house that needs major work that will take a few years but we are in the process of working on that so we can have our own home.*


 
Great!  That's something nice to work towards. 

That's Beautiful.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great!  That's something nice to work towards.
> 
> That's Beautiful.



I know its a blessing ,all we would have to worry about are property taxes and utilities.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hear ya La that's why I'm glad I only signed up for one leg.



I signed up for 4. I dont now what the hayle I was thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know its a blessing ,all we would have to worry about are property taxes and utilities.*


 
That's Very Nice!  And a good project.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I signed up for 4. I dont now what the hayle I was thinking.*


 
Uh..... Yeah?????

What were YOU thinking about?

Good Luck with that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

I started my wash day.  Sitting here with a HOT on.  

I added a ton of EVOO to it since there wasn't much left and I just bought a big 1 liter bottle for cooking and hair.  I will add the rest of the HOT to my cowash condish.

Back to catching up on the topic at hand.


----------



## Charz

I bought my plane tickets. I'm madd that I kept on going back to check other options and priceline and expedia kept on raising the price of the same flight. I mean from 1200 to 2200. they were tripping, so I tried it at home on my work laptop and of course it was back at 1200. what scam artists. looking through my cookies and cache.

Also I had a choice of having 1 stop and a 16 hour layover or have 3 stops....i picked the 16 hour layover in Belgium. Cuz I'd be damned if I had to get on 4 flights in 24 hours.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: You Said 8 of the 11 were conditioners....Have you Upped your Co-washing? OR were they a Combo of DC'ers and Cowashers?
> 
> 11 Products gone in such a short amount of time is really inspiring.


One was a dc and the rest cowashers. I'm a daily cowasher.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> I dropped out of the no-buy a few weeks ago and *im doing my own now until april 1st*.



What? The nobuy only began a few weeks ago....

I dunno, that sounds like a good idea though, yanno if for whatever reason the spirit forces itself upon ya.


----------



## Priss Pot

Wow, Charz, I didn't know those sites did that, kept tabs on one's cookies and cache.  I guess it would make sense to clear that stuff out before looking at flight prices, huh?  Learn something new everyday!


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> What? The nobuy only began a few weeks ago....
> 
> I dunno, that sounds like a good idea though, yanno if for whatever reason the spirit forces itself upon ya.



Girl where have you been? I am not worried about the spirit, i am determined to not fail.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh..... Yeah?????
> 
> What were YOU thinking about?
> 
> Good Luck with that.



I dont know...I think I...I really dont know what I was thinking. 
 Knowing good and darn well I have a problem..going cold turkey for 12 months (even though I should) is gonna be hard. I'm not sure if I can do it. I'm gonna put forth my best effort.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't do my hair tonight like I thought I may.erplexed  

Decided to wait until Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I dont know...I think I...I really dont know what I was thinking.
> Knowing good and darn well I have a problem..*going cold turkey for 12 months (even though I should) is gonna be hard. *I'm not sure if I can do it. I'm gonna put forth my best effort.


 
I should too.  If the truff me told.....I could do 24 months.

We're Cheering All of You On!


----------



## natura87

I might do my hair tonight.


----------



## mkd

I am doing my hair tonight but I don't feel like it.  i don't know if i can roller set.  I am tired.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! No hair plans today, I may try a dry braid out tonight, but Im not sure...Im just ready to wash! I think I have decided to get my hair sewn in earlier than Feb. 25th, as I have done an excellent job of using up a lot of stuff! However, I think I am manipulating my hair more than I would like to! I have been weave free for 3 months now and it feels like forever! I will let yall know what I decide!

Also, in my office most of the ladies wear weave and relaxers. However, Im in a training class right now and 4 of us have natural hair. Everyday when I come in the classroom the ladies ask me "is that a twist out or braid out? what do u use on your hair? who do you luv on youtube?" lol. O its heavenly! Its like being around you guys all day lol! There are 2 other ladies who are aspiring to go natural but are having a hard time and ask me for advice or about how I achieved different styles. They ask me all kinds of questions about my natural hair journey and regimen! I luv it! Its awesome when people embrace ur hair instead of labeling you because of it. I AM NOT "millitant" or "afro-centric" or "pro-black" I just don't know how to take care of relaxed hair, so natural hair is the best option for me. Period! Its funny how people perceive you solely becuz of ur hair. weave = ghetto or fake; natural hair = weird! Ughhh stop it! Thanks for letting me rant and rave all in the same post!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Beauty, you are making me want to try Miss Jessies.


 
Im just now seeing this! I think you should try the pudding and/or meringue, best twist outs ever! They are worth the price to me bcuz despite the less than natural ingredients they really do something for me that no other product does and thats what a staple product is supposed to do lol. I get great results from a banded wash and go with the curly pudding too!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> I am doing my hair tonight but I don't feel like it. i don't know if i can roller set. I am tired.


 
ok Im tired of seeing my face back to back in this thread, dont yall hate to be the only one posting? lol  But I have a question mkd, how do you rollerset? What products/techniques? Are you ponytail rollersetting or classic 48 rollers roller setting? What kind of results does this yield, as in whats the finished look?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just finished a BFH Mango macadamia and a skala G3.  I thought I would finish the Mozeke Avocado Cleanser but I have 1 more use left.

I splurged a lil today and bought some BK (with a coupon) and some Dark chocolate Acai raisin like things.  I bought a coffee ($1 at WaWa) and a breakfast sandwich.  It's these purchases that I cave on.

I'm content with my hair products right now.  I don't think I'm even trying to use a pass for this leg of the No Buy.

I can't buy anything now since they just upped my student loan payments so any extra money I could have for a pass is now gone.


----------



## chebaby

Yall I am so scared. A hammer fell from ontop this thing they are building and come 2inches from hitting me in the head.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> ok Im tired of seeing my face back to back in this thread, dont yall hate to be the only one posting? lol  But I have a question mkd, how do you rollerset? What products/techniques? Are you ponytail rollersetting or classic 48 rollers roller setting? What kind of results does this yield, as in whats the finished look?


I rollerset in the mohawk way Beauty.  Right now, I am using magnetic with the snaps because I can't get the roller clips right.  I love setting with mesh rollers and hair pins.  I get phenomenal results but they get really tight and I noticed some breakage.  I get really big waves when I comb out the curls.  If I want tighter curls, I re roll them on flexis.  If I want straighter, I wrap it at night.  I use some kind of leave in (KBB hair milk, dew, SSI coco creme) and aphogee leave in spray and aphogee green tea and keratin and some paul mitchell super skinny serum.  I dont think I like the dew for roller sets, I just used it and I think its too heavy.

I like the KBB mask a lot.  I don't think I would pay $25 for it though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Naw Che. You need to have them move you.  Workmans comp isn't enough for something easily preventable.  Isn't that against the law or something: having civilians in work places.


----------



## chebaby

I don't know but I'm scared as heck. They put these nets up over my desk but I heard them arguing about how its not a safety  net.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> I don't know but I'm scared as heck. They put these nets up over my desk but I heard them arguing about how its not a safety  net.


Can you move and sit somewhere else Che?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to sleep in this DC.  I'm getting sleepie and I said I wouldn't stay up all night.

I don't know what I'm going to do with this mop top tomorrow.  I'm still planning to henna on Friday.  I think I'm going to use my curlformers after the henna.  All this rollersetting talk has got me itching to do it.  I just need bigger snap curlers so I have to use the curlformers for now.  Stupid No Buy.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Can you move and sit somewhere else Che?


 moved to ait in a door way because it has a thick ledge over it thinking that would  be safe and that's where the hammer fell and bounced off the side and almost hit me. I'm just ready to go.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> ok Im tired of seeing my face back to back in this thread, dont yall hate to be the only one posting? lol  But I have a question mkd, how do you rollerset? What products/techniques? Are you ponytail rollersetting or classic 48 rollers roller setting? What kind of results does this yield, as in whats the finished look?


 
Beauty there is a rollersetting challenge maybe you can visit that thread, or check out youtube. I think most roller set like Mkd mohawk, and like her I use roller with snap can't get them tight for nothing. I've used lottabody and wrap solution. My set ok but still frizzy, but I have that cottony type hair so frizz is my middle name. 



La Colocha said:


> Girl where have you been? I am not worried about the spirit, i am determined to not fail.


.
La you are doing good and have a saving plan/goal don't let the spirit of T get you


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, not much on the hair front this morning. Just stopped in to say hello, last night at work i made out a time sheet to make better use of my time. I feel so rushed already lmao, talk to yall later.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone.
i woke up early today to the smell of burnt hair. my scarf came off and all i could smell was burnt hair i tried to ignore it but when i touched my hair my hands then smelled burnt. i was too paranoid not to wash my hair. i thought a smell like that could only mean damage since last time my hair did not smell like that.
so i washed it twice with aphogee and now im letting it dry in a towel before i condition. 
it needed washing anyway since all the dust at work and passing around the same hard hat
assuming there is no damage i wont be straightening again until december for a length check.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Bout to go rinse this condish out.  Going to use some leave-in, probably KBB, part the front to have a flat twist as a head band and put it in a bun.

Its still snowing so I have to give myself extra time to get all my errands done.


----------



## Charz

This snow sucks. I have to work from home and I can't get to the post office or the Apple store in my current condition.


----------



## Ese88

i wanna get a shower filter. I've hears that the sprite model is good and its available in the UK.


----------



## chebaby

now i have a mix of kbb mask, evoo and bringraj powder on. i will leave this for 10 minutes then rinse.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> This snow sucks. I have to work from home and I can't get to the post office or the Apple store in my current condition.


 
I wish I could stay home and work and why do you need to go out Hopefully they'll close us tomorrow or 2 hr delay.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I wish I could stay home and work and why do you need to go out Hopefully they'll close us tomorrow or 2 hr delay.



I spilled milk on my MacBook when I was high on Percocet. It turns on but some of the keys don't work. I need to take it in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Who needs Wii Fit, work out tapes, or gym memberships, when you can shovel snow every week.  Man!! That had my heart pumping, a great arm work out!

I like the way my flat twist in the front and bun turned out.  I think doing the new twistout method is improving my flat twist skills.

I thought I was going to be able to use up the rest of this KBB.  I sealed with the last bit of my HOT.  It wasn't to heavy for my hair.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I spilled milk on my MacBook when I was high on Percocet. It turns on but some of the keys don't work. I need to take it in.


 
Ouch that suck! I need a laptop and someone told me to get a Mac. Is it good to get it from Apple store or anywhere, I know the price is not different?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Ouch that suck! I need a laptop and someone told me to get a Mac. Is it good to get it from Apple store or anywhere, I know the price is not different?



Get it from the Mac store, you are right about the price. the only time the lower the price is on black friday.


----------



## chebaby

so i ended up leaving the kbb mask on for about 30 minutes. then i rinsed and co washed with aphogee 2 minute(used it up). my hair was so easy to detangle, like it was still straight. so weird. but the curls are back. they do seem a tad bit looser but im sure thats because i did more moisture than usual so i think by the weekend my hair will be back to normal.

i just smoothed on some sunshine and later on i will smooth it back with eco gel and puff it out. in a low puff of course because i have to wear a hard hat


----------



## natura87

I've decided to wear my braidout in a fro today. It looks really cute but I'm still gonna wash my hair tonight. My Skala Fruit Cocktail masque is almost gone, I'e got about one more use left.


----------



## Priss Pot

For the ladies that live up north, do you like it?  Is all the snow and shoveling a small price to pay for living up there? 

I ask because I'm in the process of applying for jobs for after graduation, and the North kinda scares me, lol.  I don't deal with excess snow too well, and I hate having to drive/walk on ice.  But then again, northern cities are well prepared for snowstorms whereas down south, 2 inches will cripple us .


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> For the ladies that live up north, do you like it?  Is all the snow and shoveling a small price to pay for living up there?
> 
> I ask because I'm in the process of applying for jobs for after graduation, and the North kinda scares me, lol.  I don't deal with excess snow too well, and I hate having to drive/walk on ice.  But then again, northern cities are well prepared for snowstorms whereas down south, 2 inches will cripple us .



No.







Heck no.







Seriously...NOOOOO!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Priss Pot said:


> For the ladies that live up north, do you like it?  Is all the snow and shoveling a small price to pay for living up there?
> 
> I ask because I'm in the process of applying for jobs for after graduation, and the North kinda scares me, lol.  I don't deal with excess snow too well, and I hate having to drive/walk on ice.  But then again, northern cities are well prepared for snowstorms whereas down south, 2 inches will cripple us .



Depends on how far North you go.

I live in Jerze, born and raised, left for 9yrs and came back.  Weather-wise it is unpredictable (in winter) because last year we got over 70inches (20+ inches in 3 storms, hadn't been that bad in like 14ys) and this year the biggest we've gotten so far is like 6inches or so.  Depending on what County/township/city you live in also determines how efficient they are in plowing/salting roads.

It's also quite diverse, has beaches, casinos, amusement parks, malls.  Is close to DC, Bmore, NYC, Boston, Philly.  We move faster in all aspects of life-driving, moving, talking, etc.

There will be no place like home but if  you have an adventurous spirit and open to new things.  Then you can survive anywhere you go.


----------



## Priss Pot

The only placed up north I've lived in was D.C., but that was only for like 3 months during a summer season.  I really liked being up there.  The last time I experienced snow up north was 2 years ago when I went to Michigan in December.  It amazed me because there were like mounds of snow (like my height) on the side of the road and in the medians.  I was amazed because to the people up there, life went on.  Businesses were open, cars filled the streets.  All they did was push the snow off to the side and kept it moving.  I was like WOW.


----------



## SimJam

...... and Ive nvr even seen snow in real life.


----------



## Charz

Priss I love living in DC because I live a block away from a metro station and I don't have to drive anywhere. but if i had to drive around i would be depressed. i would only want to live in a place up north that I could rely on public transportation. my car is actually sitting at my parent's house.

After I get my PMP and MBA and max out my upper mobility at my current job I would like to settle down in Texas or Arizona.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I agree with Charz.  You definitely need to live somewhere with a good public transportation system.  I realized how important that was when I was in rural Bama (no bus system) and Indiana(small bus system).

I could get everywhere I need to go with a bus or train, but I prefer to drive out of the convenience of having my own schedule vs being on their schedule (bus, train).  I think being in those 2 places for so long also made me a "driver".  When I lived in New Orleans I took the bus everywhere.  Even when I go back I take the bus or streetcar vs renting a car.


----------



## Priss Pot

Yeah, being in the south I'm used to having my own car and being on my own schedule, so if I were to go somewhere like D.C. then I'd have to greatly depend on their public transportation.  I got along well up there for 3 months depending on them, so all was fine.


----------



## chebaby

this blizzard is crazy. it took me an hour to get somewhere that normally takes 5 minutes, no lie. and i almost crashed into the front of my job
well i guess ill be sleeping here overnight. it looks like last year.


----------



## Charz

If traffic wasn't so bad around here, I would not mind driving. but 495 is a killer. my commute from college park to tyson's corner was 1.5-3 hours with no traffic it was 35 minutes


----------



## chebaby

yea traffic is always a mess going out tysons corner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Our worse traffic times in my area is during the Summer. People leave Philly to go to the Shore and AC and there is only a few ways to get there so traffic is 2-4hours during the peak times Fri 3pm-8pm, Sat morning, and those coming back on Sundays/Mondays.  Any other time I can get down there in 45min-1.5hr depending on where I'm going down there.

Also those going to the Poconos also cause delays going North/West out of Philly.


----------



## Ltown

Priss, I'm vet so lived south, north, mid west, mountain. So with that diversity I can say I love it in DC area. Like Charz said you have options for commuting and what I like is where can you go and be in 3 states(dc is not a state but anyway) in 1 hr. There is always something to do here. I do get tired of the traffic but I live in Maryland and my commute to work is 30 min so it not a problem now as my dd is 16 so don't have to get to her. It is expensive but pay offset, I've thought about moving south but that will be when I retire or not.  Gov had 2 hr release so I had no traffic, but folks in VA it aweful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovely Hair Divas.

Not much going on.erplexed  Thinking about what I will put on my hair.  

I guess Hydratherma Lotion.

I used up a Vatika Frosting, but thanks to Vonnie I have a back up that I will save.  I love it after a fresh relaxer.  It soothes my scalp.

Can wait until Washday Friday.  I thought about doing it tonight.  But I'll wait.

Hope to use up a few more things on Friday.  Not sure what tho'?  Maybe my Desert Drench L-I, it's really low.  If I use it up, I'll switch to Fermodyl for a while and save my other Desert Drench.

Got a Package from Ms. B today!  YAY!  Lemme go open it!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My last pair of shoes came yesterday.  Will go pick them up tomorrow.

Going to go organize the closet.  I was in there earlier and it was a mess.

Going to pull out my stuff for henna.  I'm debating if I'm going to henna tomorrow since the weather is supposedly going to be bad and everything will get canceled.

I'm going to mix Karishma henna, hisbiscus powder, green tea, splash of lemon juice, and a splash of HOT mix.

Will henna keep in the fridge for 2 nights?


----------



## Ltown

Well it snowing heavy here so the commute tomorrow will be a barrow of fun. I combed my hair out to afro see avatar. I had some kimmaytube leave in in the refrigerator use a little then dumb it been sitting in there too long and I have enough of leave-in already.  I'm going to oil my hair with vatika tonight.


----------



## chebaby

thanx B i got my package today. i just love m e some sunshine.

i cant wait to be able to get home and do my hair. it needs a protein treat.
i know i have some lil better butter in my trunk in case i need to do my hair over tomorrow. i also have a bottle of kbb milk in there with i will use to co wash and as a leave in.

everybody keep looking at me crazy when i say it looks like last year outside. it does, at least to me it does. i cant see nothing but white.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a very lovely package from Ms. B!  Alot of my Favs!  That made my day.

You Ladies are the Best!  North, South, East, West!

Ya'll are all that!


----------



## chebaby

T, dont you just love getting packages???
im about to order a bunch of stuff now if i go any crazier looking at this snow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Wait! Before I forget Ltown I love your Fro!

Very Nice.  Shiny & Healthy Looking!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

We are getting sleet up here, sounds more like rain.  Have to go get someone from the airport since they are now letting planes land.  Going to stay in Philly.  So I'll henna Friday.

Ltown-  Lovely Fro!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, dont you just love getting packages???
> *im about to order a bunch of stuff now if i go any crazier looking at this snow.*


 
Girl, Stop   PJ's will come up with any excuse: 

_"Oh it's Wednesday"_ Lemme Buy Something!   It's Snowing...I need to buy something

You know How We Do!

Are you still in your Hard Hat? I shole hope you brought some conditioning caps in to protect your Hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Stop
> 
> Are you still in your Hard Hat?  I shole hope you brought some conditioning caps in to protect your Hair.


if they come in tonight with this snow i will be pissed. there is no need for them to be here.
when i got here today everyone was talking about the hammer incident. talking about we're going to buy you lunch yea, thats what i want after almost maybe coulda lost my life. bastids. but if they do buy me lunch it better be cheese cake factory.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Stop   PJ's will come up with any excuse:
> 
> *"Oh it's Wednesday" Lemme Buy Something!   It's Snowing...I need to buy something
> *
> You know How We Do!
> 
> Are you still in your Hard Hat? I shole hope you brought some conditioning caps in to protect your Hair.


 oh you caught that


----------



## Charz

I wanna buy stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if they come in tonight with this snow i will be pissed. there is no need for them to be here.
> when i got here today everyone was talking about the hammer incident. talking about we're going to buy you lunch *yea, thats what i want after almost maybe coulda lost my life. bastids. but if they do buy me lunch it better be cheese cake factory.*


 
I had an informal 'bet' with this girl, that this other girl was getting promoted (office gossip)  And the girl swore she wasn't.  Well, she did and I won.

We bet the Cheesecake Factory (dinner).  Girl....I'm still waiting  The other girl been in that job now a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh you caught that*


 
Uh Yeah. Takes One to Know One 

You Know I Know



Charz said:


> *I wanna buy stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Hursh! Wait until you get your Brace off. Then buy something to celebrate


----------



## Brownie518

I need to go check outside and see what its doing. We better not be getting a lot of snow tonight. 
I'm gonna do my hair tonight. I'll start with the Avocado Hair Soak as  a prepoo, I think.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had an informal 'bet' with this girl, that this other girl was getting promoted (office gossip)  And the girl swore she wasn't.  Well, she did and I won.
> 
> We bet the Cheesecake Factory (dinner).  Girl....I'm still waiting  The other girl been in that job now a month.


thats how they get you. keep you waiting i dont play with  my food man.
and i got about 4 of these construction workers saying they gonna buy me food. i bet they dont.


----------



## chebaby

however, one of the guys doesnt talk much. ive been watching him cause hes so darn cute. anyway all the other guys talk and laugh and what not but this guy never did. so after the hammer falls here he comes smiling in my face. men i tell ya. i just cant figure them  out.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> however, one of the guys doesnt talk much.* ive been watching him cause hes so darn cute.*.



.......umm hmmmmm


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> .......umm hmmmmm


 cute as he wanna be. real rough looking. like he could lift a refrigerator without even thinking


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> cute as he wanna be. real rough looking. like he could lift a refrigerator without even thinking




 girrrrllll, i know the type!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> girrrrllll, i know the type!


SO is completely different isnt it funny how you never end up with your type? at least i dont. but then again i dont have a type. ive dated black panther looking guys, nerds, pants hanging off the butt guys, ect


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Yeah. Takes One to Know One
> 
> You Know I Know
> 
> 
> 
> Hursh! Wait until you get your Brace off. Then buy something to celebrate


 
Oh T she'll need to buy something before that. Char won't you be in your brace for awhile. DD going 6 months, and she don't wear it enough teenage getting too hot to be cute


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> SO is completely different isnt it funny how you never end up with your type? at least i dont. but then again i dont have a type. ive dated black panther looking guys, nerds, pants hanging off the butt guys, ect



LOL, I was thinking about this as I was posting ,lookin to see if SO was over my shoulder . He is NOTHING like the types I usually drool over. Funny...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I need to go check outside and see what its doing. We better not be getting a lot of snow tonight.
> *I'm gonna do my hair tonight. I'll start with the Avocado Hair Soak as a prepoo, I think.*


 
Oh WOW!  I didn't know you got this! 

Please give us a review!


----------



## Shay72

Lawd.....‎2.5 hours and 1 car accident later....I am finally home. I'm fine. I barely tapped her but she sure got out the car yelling. Ya'll know I ain't the one so I snapped back at her but then was so nice she changed her attitude. I don't even think our cars exchanged paint. Oh well that's what insurance is for.

Let me do a HOT, then DC so I can calm my nerves.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Oh T she'll need to buy something before that. Char won't you be in your brace for awhile. DD going 6 months, and she don't wear it enough teenage getting too hot to be cute



he wants me out of my imoblizer in 2 weeks and out of a brace in a month. I walk around without it at work and home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Lawd.....‎2.5 hours and 1 car accident later....I am finally home. I'm fine. I barely tapped her but she sure got out the car yelling. Ya'll know I ain't the one so I snapped back at her but then was so nice she changed her attitude. I don't even think our cars exchanged paint. Oh well that's what insurance is for.
> 
> *Let me do a HOT, then DC so I can calm my nerves.*


 
Girl, I'm glad you're okay.  And hopefully, the damage wasn't so bad.

Yes.....Calm Yourself.


----------



## chebaby

shay im glad you are ok.
i just heard there was a bus accident i think on Connecticut ave, i think. i hate snow.


----------



## Brownie518

Wow, Shay!! Thank goodness you're fine and the damage wasn't bad.


----------



## natura87

Prepoo-ing with some Tresemme and giovanni right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....I rubbed on some Hydratherma Lotion.  I love that stuff.

I've tied it up for the night and just chillin'.  

Put my wonderful stuff away I got from Ms. B's BSS


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Put my wonderful stuff away I got from *Ms. B's BSS*



You ain't neva lied!!!


----------



## JerriBlank

Kay,so I wasn't gonna say anything to you ladies since most of you are struggling up in here,but I bought that sample pack from purabodynaturals.com two days ago.Their site says processing time is 7 business days. Is that bad?


----------



## chebaby

i dont think 7 days is too bad. its when they say 2 week waiting time that i give the side eye.


----------



## Shay72

The sad thing ya'll was I was just going from one side of town to the other. I live & work in Arlington.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ladybeesrch said:


> *Kay,so I wasn't gonna say anything to you ladies since most of you are struggling up in here*,but I bought that sample pack from purabodynaturals.com two days ago.Their site says processing time is 7 business days. Is that bad?


 
You can still post about purchases. 

It's not that Serious

Never purchased from them, but I don't think 7 days is bad.  Please stop in and give a review.

I looked at the site/products but something about it didn't appeal to me.  Let us know how the products are.  I think robot. got them too.


----------



## Shay72

ladybeesrch said:


> Kay,so I wasn't gonna say anything to you ladies since most of you are struggling up in here,but I bought that sample pack from purabodynaturals.com two days ago.Their site says processing time is 7 business days. Is that bad?


 
Nope.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> The sad thing ya'll was I was just going from one side of town to the other. I live & work in Arlington.


 
Girl, don't they say statistically speaking....most accidents occur a few miles from home.

You said you 'barely' broke the paint?  Right?  Did you see any dents/damage?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You can still post about purchases.
> 
> It's not that Serious
> 
> Never purchased from them, but I don't think 7 days is bad.  Please stop in and give a review.
> 
> I looked at the site/products but something about it didn't appeal to me.  Let us know how the products are.  I think robot. got them too.


we like hearing about purchases


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder if Big Daddy 'nem will have a VDay Sale?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder if Big Daddy 'nem will have a VDay Sale?


i would like to know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i would like to know


 
Hmp.  Fine as Ya'll say he is.....I might hafta' get a bottle. 

Just So I can tell Pillow-talk Daddy Tales.....too!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, don't they say statistically speaking....most accidents occur a few miles from home.
> 
> You said you 'barely' broke the paint? Right? Did you see any dents/damage?


 
I saw nada on her car or mine. We'll see. I gave her all of my information so there's no reason they can't get in contact with me.


----------



## Brownie518

ladybeesrch said:


> Kay,so *I wasn't gonna say anything to you ladies since most of you are struggling up in here*,but I bought that sample pack from purabodynaturals.com two days ago.Their site says processing time is 7 business days. Is that bad?



...............



chebaby said:


> we like hearing about purchases



 Yes, we do!!! 

T, you gettin your list together, girl?


----------



## JerriBlank

Thanks you guys!!
I didn't want to tempt anyone is all.

I'll definitely let you guys know how I like the products. That one hair milk has similar ingredients to the Dewness,except for the aloe vera juice, I believe,and I am curious to see how it will work. I have no plans on abandoning the Dew,however. Just playing with some new stuff a bit.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Fine as Ya'll say he is.....I might hafta' get a bottle.
> 
> Just So I can tell Pillow-talk Daddy Tales.....too!



You'll probably love it! You love those types of products.  And the ingredients sound


----------



## Brownie518

T, got my response.....check that email.....


----------



## Charz

che when you went to the SS store, were qhemet products the same price as on the website?


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> che when you went to the SS store, were qhemet products the same price as on the website?


i think they were about $3 more but i cant remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, got my response.....check that email.....


 
I should get mine this Feburary. 

Imma check with Coffee First tho'.


----------



## mkd

Shay, I am glad you are ok!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You'll probably love it! You love those types of products.  And the ingredients sound*


 
I may not get it until summer/fall.  I have a ton of Lotions.  

I wanna use some of MHC Lotions.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i think they were about $3 more but i cant remember.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO and TAX??????? NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO and TAX??????? NOOOOOOOOOOO



i think so because i remember thinking the other store was less than a dollar more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay (Ya'll) I see why you like that Avsoya Oil.  It's very nice.


----------



## Charz

next 20% sale i'm placing a mad bulk order for qhemet., prolly during BF.

I'm only breaking my no-buy for 50% kbb hair mask


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Made it to Philly. 

It's a blizzard out there.

Snow lightening!!! Crazy!!


----------



## Shay72

Thanks everyone. I truly appreciate your kind words and thoughts .




Charz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO and TAX??????? NOOOOOOOOOOO


See that's why I am gonna continue to order online.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm tempted to straighten my hair this weekend.  Then get a major cut.

I know I won't do that but I may cut bangs in the front.  I'm tired of looking at the damage.


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna leave this prepoo in overnight and do all the other stuff in the morning.


----------



## natura87

I've got a few strands that are like in the lower 3s sprinkled throughout my head. Some are right above my left eye, some above my left ear and the rest are on my crown...I'm pretty sure its not heat damage becuase I dont do heat very often. I have used it maybe 3 times within the last 18 months. I dont want to cut it and then have it grow back the exact same texture that it is right now...it just looks so odd, a 3a lost among a sea of 4as.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I should get mine this Feburary.
> 
> Imma check with Coffee First tho'.


 
Hey T when you do get that discount may I suggest not sharing it here until you all get your order. IMO that maybe the reason it was delayed because we posted the code in here and on the vendor thread. You know we have lurkers look at our viewing count



Charz said:


> che when you went to the SS store, were qhemet products the same price as on the website?


 
Charz, call them and see if they have what want and ask the cost. With shipping it maybe better to get at the store oh they do give military discount.


----------



## Ltown

Shay glad you are ok, were you on 495? VA has the worst traffic and folks think they can fly with snow tires. 
We are on 2hr delay so workout twice, treadmill and shoveling snow. I hope as heck we don't get repeat of 2010. I'm have to buy a snowblower those things are expensive. 
Everyone be safe!


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Shay glad you are ok, were you on 495? VA has the worst traffic and folks think they can fly with snow tires.
> We are on 2hr delay so workout twice, treadmill and shoveling snow. I hope as heck we don't get repeat of 2010. I'm have to buy a snowblower those things are expensive.
> Everyone be safe!


Thanks! Nope I was in Arlington. All I was doing was taking Glebe Road to Columbia Pike . We have a 2 hr delay too. Great bc the dc didn't make it into my hair until this morning bc I fell asleep last night.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Thanks! Nope I was in Arlington. All I was doing was taking Glebe Road to Columbia Pike . We have a 2 hr delay too. Great bc the dc didn't make it into my hair until this morning bc I fell asleep last night.


 
Oh snap, I used to live of S glebe so I know how a regular rush hour traffic is in that area. You know DMV can't handle snow/911 emergencies.  Fed release government 2 hrs early well the whole area is mostly Fed, and the school out 2 hr early TRAFFIC JAMS  they need to get it together.  Be safe!


----------



## SimJam

Mornin Laydeez

I used Darcys botanicals transitioning creme under ecostyler to do a braid and twist (braid to halfway down the legnth of hair then switch to twist) it came out alright considering that I suck at braiding and most importantly my hair is still soft. 

ecostyler doesnt make my hair crunchy, but I still dont like the "hard" feel I get when I used it without a softening product under.

Charz I feel ya on the Qhemet I enjoy all the products I tried in the BF sale even the olive and honey balm which I didnt care for at first. And I also want to try the moringa conditioning ghee ... umm I think

Keep safe all u ladies having snow storms
also Che with falling hammers and such


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
still at work. i got no sleep. i wanted to get a room so i could get a few hours but nope, they were booked. oh well.
my hair is still in a messy bun. i took it down to add some kbb milk but the milk looked curdled or something. so weird. i think its because it was in my trunk in the cold bust still it was weird. it was real watery and clumpy


----------



## SimJam

Oh and how cud I forget... tried out my tangle teezer last night when I was doing my hair 

I dunno how or why this thing works but it does ( as older Jamaicans wud say "it muss have medicine in deh" ), probably had 6 - 10 strands after doing my whole head.

somehow it gets through my hair most times in the first go after finger separating my hair ... not even my denman did that. And this was on a shrunken 3 day old twistout.


----------



## Ltown

Ladies, it's a mess in DMV the roads were cleared but cars stop on bridges, roadway from sitting, some people ran out of gas, some left their cars. I have friends sat in traffic like Shay from 3-11:30. Aweful and it only Jan, we still have another month of snow I'm sure. I came to wokr but saving my leave days for worst days it wasn't bad this morning.


----------



## EllePixie

Be safe guys! I got an email from my company telling everyone to work from home.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 said:


> I've got a few strands that are like in the lower 3s sprinkled throughout my head. Some are right above my left eye, some above my left ear and the rest are on my crown...I'm pretty sure its not heat damage becuase I dont do heat very often. I have used it maybe 3 times within the last 18 months. I dont want to cut it and then have it grow back the exact same texture that it is right now...it just looks so odd, a 3a lost among a sea of 4as.


 
yeah I think most ppl have a sprinking or more of "other" textures in their head. 

though its usually when one goes natural or texlaxed that they rlly become noticable.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> still at work. i got no sleep. i wanted to get a room so i could get a few hours but nope, they were booked. oh well.
> my hair is still in a messy bun. i took it down to add some kbb milk but the milk looked curdled or something. so weird. i think its because it was in my trunk in the cold bust still it was weird. it was real watery and clumpy


What they don't set aside or have special rooms for staff? That's wrong .



Ltown said:


> Ladies, it's a mess in DMV the roads were cleared but cars stop on bridges, roadway from sitting, some people ran out of gas, some left their cars. I have friends sat in traffic like Shay from 3-11:30. Aweful and it only Jan, we still have another month of snow I'm sure. I came to wokr but saving my leave days for worst days it wasn't bad this morning.


Me & the Admin assistant are the only ones here from my office. There are other people in the building from other offices. I should have just teleworked from home. But seriously I live & work in the same county (Arlington is a county of one ) so I have no excuse. Honestly though I can concentrate better here. I would be all over the innernet, talking on the phone, watching tv, etc while trying to work.


----------



## natura87

The Chemistry conditioner is not good as a cowash conditioner. It is definetly a leave in conditioner in my opinion. It is way too thin to do anything for me. It is thinner than V05, which I love as a cowash conditioner. I will just use the rest of it up as a leave in. I dont know if it will be an eventual repurchase or not. I have to use it a few more times as a leave in to see if its worth it. I remember only buying it becuase it was originally 8 bucks but was on clearance @ 50% off and then I had a $3.00 coupon(I found it in the bag with the receipt), so it was only a buck.

I finished the Avalon Organics poo, the ylang ylang one. I dunno if it will be a repurchase.


----------



## Priss Pot

Just finished washing, conditioning, and rollersetting my hair.  Now, I'm sitting under my new hair dryer.  This time I used a majority of the purple (1-3/4in) rollers instead of all red (1-1/2in) ones.


----------



## Charz

I will never enter a thread where the title iS lIkE tHiS


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still sporting this bun from yesterday.

I used KBB hair nectar and HV Whipped Gelly on my sides and a denman to smooth it back.

Hoping to go home tonight and mix up some henna let it sit for 4 hours then apply and use a heat cap to help with the process.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, stopping in to say hello. Shay i am glad that you are alright and you ladies be careful. Going to moisturize today with hair dew and kbn oil. I usually don't moisturize before wash day but its been really cold. The dew is almost gone, just a few more uses.


----------



## mkd

Does anyone have caruso rollers?


----------



## BrownBetty

Charz said:


> I will never enter a thread where the title iS lIkE tHiS




You know better!

My little sis/bro try to write like that.  I told them  I will chop you in the throat if I find out you are doing that foolishness.


----------



## chebaby

i am so bored i want to cry. for real lol. i dont know if its because im just sleepy or what.


----------



## BrownBetty

My whole body hurts from shoveling out my car. The stupid snow plow dumped all this snow on the right side of my car so I had more to shovel.

I organized my stash.  I found a bunch of ish, smh, henna, amla, horsetail, nettle, lavender ... I was going to buy henna too.

I am going to give away some stuff also, not much but the things I don't use.  All my hair products fit into 2 crates and my hair appliances are in a bin.

I finished:
mizani thersmooth con - repurchase on sale
Aveda damage remedy con - no repurchase
One more use left in my redken extreme con - no repurchase


Everybody stay safe! The black ice and snow are no joke.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey ladies; I just wanted to share pics of my rollerset.  Although a couple pieces didn't get as smooth as I'd like; I'm very happy with the results.

After taking out the rollers






After separating several of the curls


----------



## EllePixie

^^^ So cute!


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to shampoo tonight.
my hair has stayed so shiny over the past two days. im so surprised. but i like it.


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> Hey ladies; I just wanted to share pics of my rollerset. Although a couple pieces didn't get as smooth as I'd like; I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> Cute, how long did it take to dry?
> 
> 
> BrownBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> My whole body hurts from shoveling out my car. *The stupid snow plow dumped all this snow on the right side of my car so I had more to shovel.*
> 
> This is what the do all the time or shovel it in your drive way. I'm sore too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> I will never enter a thread where the title iS lIkE tHiS



.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas to the 10th Power!

I got a very lovely pkg. today in the mail from Fab!  

It was most appreciated. You ladies really helped me get through January.

Not much left for me to want.

Anyway, decided to do my hair tonight. I'm under the dryer now with a Mendex Rx. Imma saturate my hair in oil & rinse with warm water, then Co-Wash, DC etc.....

Just wanted to Holla' and see what up with errrbody.

And Charz....You're right. I stopped going in those a long time ago. It's annoying.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies, im still here lurking. for some reason i dont have much to say.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Does anyone have caruso rollers?


 
I do. I used them once or twice while transitioning. All it did was straighten my hair but I got no curls. Of course we know I don't know what the hail I'm doing so .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Nice roller set Priss Pot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with Marie Dean Peach & Honey Deep Conditioner.  Smells amazing.  Not sure how much I like it tho'?


----------



## Shay72

I was coming in here to say that I wanna name my fro/hair and ask ya'll for suggestions  but I think I will go with "Shay Shay".


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! Fresh from under the steamer! Started wash day last night! I washed with yes to carrots, detangled with Nature's Gate Henna condish and slept in SSI Avocado and vatika frosting. I have one more use of the vatika frosting remaining. I will re-purchase during the next sale, cant resist the smell either! I slept in it and set my alarm for 4:30 to steam, style, and dry before work! That was soooo ambitious of me lol! I snoozed until 6am and threw a wig on over my processing cap!

Im about to do a twistout with donna marie buttermilk, pomade, & curling cream. I got this leave-in, pomade, curl cream idea from moptopmaven, i will report back about how it works!

Be careful ladies in bad weather, I will be back later when I get under the dryer!


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> I do. I used them once or twice while transitioning. All it did was straighten my hair but I got no curls. Of course we know I don't know what the hail I'm doing so .



Of course I already bought them on my way home.  I have them in now.  If i dont like them, they are going back to sallys.


Shay72 said:


> I was coming in here to say that I wanna name my fro/hair and ask ya'll for suggestions  but I think I will go with "Shay Shay".


that is cute!


----------



## natura87

I'm detangling with my pank TT and putting in mini twists. I dunno, there is something about this TT..


----------



## Charz

My fro's name is Stenson


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> My fro's name is Stenson




Your fro is a dude?

I havent thought of a name for my fro...hmmm lemme think about this one.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> My fro's name is Stenson


----------



## natura87

Wait...is that like a combo of Stabler and Benson from Law and Order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I'm *detangling with my pank TT *..


 
Me Too!



Brownie518 said:


>


 Ms. B -- What did you think of Marie Dean?


----------



## Brownie518

I ended up airdrying and my hair actually came out fine. I get worried about my ends ending up scraggly but they are smooth and nice. I'm sittin here watching the Knicks, puttin on some Espresso Scalp Cream. I really like it! I put a little BFH Butter Cream moisturizer on my ends. I need to do something. I have some serious HIH issues right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I ended up airdrying and my hair actually came out fine. I get worried about my ends ending up scraggly but they are smooth and nice. I'm sittin here watching the Knicks, puttin on some Espresso Scalp Cream. I really like it! I put a little BFH Butter Cream moisturizer on my ends. *I need to do something. I have some serious HIH issues right now*.


 
Let SO Play in it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let SO Play in it!



Oh, believe me, he will be......


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Wait...is that like a combo of Stabler and Benson from Law and Order?



Nah, i've always liked that name. my fro is an old soul.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!
> 
> 
> Ms. B -- What did you think of Marie Dean?



I really like the MangoTango leave in!  I would repurchase that one. I also really liked the Amla Henna Buttercream or whatever it was called. It's not offered anymore, though.It was


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> Cute, how long did it take to dry?





Like 1.5hrs for me to be sure it was fully dry.  I actually took the rollers out after like an hour and it was mostly dry except for a few pieces in the back so I just sat back under the dryer for another 30 minutes just to make sure everything was dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I really like the MangoTango leave in!  I would repurchase that one. I also really liked the Amla Henna Buttercream or whatever it was called. It's not offered anymore, though.It was


 
My hair is really soft (nice), but I put something else on top of it.erplexed  

I'll hafta' use it again to see what I think.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My hair is really soft (nice), but I put something else on top of it.erplexed
> 
> I'll hafta' use it again to see what I think.
> 
> Thanks Again!



I've never used one of her deep conditioners. Is it moisturizing at all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished the BFH Espresso. 

Currently rotating Hydratherma Lotion and BFH Saeede Hair Cream for my daily moisturizer.

Will add in Claudie Satin once I finish up the HTN (probably sometime next week).

Also rotating JBCO, HTN Oil, Cocosta and Avsoya Oil(s).  I also have a Mix of JBCO/Cocosta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I've never used one of her deep conditioners. Is it moisturizing at all?


 
I thought that was what you sent me?  Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner.

I need to try it again.  I slapped something else on top of it because I was unsure of the texture.  

I need to use it again by itself.  Maybe next week?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished the *BFH Espresso*.
> 
> Currently rotating Hydratherma Lotion and BFH Saeede Hair Cream for my daily moisturizer.
> 
> Will add in Claudie Satin once I finish up the HTN (probably sometime next week).
> 
> Also rotating JBCO, HTN Oil, Cocosta and Avsoya Oil(s).  I also have a Mix of JBCO/Cocosta.



The Espresso is nice, isn't it?  A nice, rich cream. It's so crazy how my hair is loving creamies these days.


----------



## mkd

I love the caruso rollers.  I got really great results!  I am so excited!


----------



## natura87

Hmmm..I think I like the name Ellery for my fro.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I love the caruso rollers.  I got really great results!  I am so excited!



That's great, m! I've always wanted to try those but I can't rollerset for s**t.  I really need to start trying it again. erplexed


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> That's great, m! I've always wanted to try those but I can't rollerset for s**t.  I really need to start trying it again. erplexed


It took all of 10 min to put them in!  Try them, I think you will love them.  You can take them back to sally's if you don't.  Well, ask your sally's first if you can return them.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> I love the caruso rollers. I got really great results! I am so excited!


Technique please?



Brownie518 said:


> That's great, m! I've always wanted to try those but I can't rollerset for s**t.  I really need to start trying it again. erplexed


This is me right here. I lasted like 2 minutes when I tried rollersetting. I ain't got the patience. My mom has been rollersetting her hair for years so I told her we will have a girls night and she can rollerset my hair. Imma hafta watch her like a hawk though cause she keep telling me to comb my hair when I say I need to do something different with my hair. I'm like WTH why would you comb curly hair on a regular . My ish is tightly coiled she better not be yanking through my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> *It took all of 10 min to put them in!*  Try them, I think you will love them.  You can take them back to sally's if you don't.  Well, ask your sally's first if you can return them.



I like the sound of that. 10 minutes...


----------



## mkd

Shay, I rollerset my hair on tuesday but I have a hard time maintaining my curls.  I have wrapping it and flexis and both leave my hair kind of frizzy.  So I just randomly separated sections of hair (this was just a trial run), and put in nine rollers.  I left them in for like 30 min.  I promise when I took them out, my hair was so pretty and very very shiny.  I love that they don't use heat, only steam.  So I plan to use them to refresh my curls when I dont want to wear a bun.


----------



## mkd

Look on youtube for caruso rollers.  I saw some really cool videos today that pushed me to go ahead and buy them.


----------



## Shay72

I need to stay out of the Jersey Shore thread. One poster is working my last nerve. I don't even know why she watches the show since she seems to hate most of the folks. Imma stay over here before they put me on a break or they shut the thread down.


----------



## Priss Pot

Shay, if you try the Carusos, might I suggest using end papers with them.  I used to use the Caruso's when my hair was relaxed and although they gave me the right amount of curl, my ends would sometimes end up frizzy (still after letting them fully dry).  When I started putting a tad bit of serum (or oil) on my ends and wrapping them in end papers, that made a huge difference.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know you guys are sleep but Im under the dryer now. About 10 more mins and Im going to bed. Will only get about 5 hrs of sleep  This is really motivation to get weave earlier than I originally planned. I love to get 6-7 hrs of sleep!

Cute names for "your guys's" fros lol...My fro is named Keri! Ms. Keri!

No hair to do this evening so I will talk to yall then!


----------



## EllePixie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I know you guys are sleep but Im under the dryer now. About 10 more mins and Im going to bed. Will only get about 5 hrs of sleep  This is really motivation to get weave earlier than I originally planned. I love to get 6-7 hrs of sleep!
> 
> Cute names for "your guys's" fros lol...My fro is named Keri! Ms. Keri!
> 
> No hair to do this evening so I will talk to yall then!



I'm awake! Cute name for your fro. 

I am really glad I am on a no buy. SO MANY products and half have glycerin so I need to use them in the spring...bah.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 
So I see you all naming fro where the pictures?  My fro is too straight the avatar really don't show a good view maybe I should name it stra-fro

I'm going to take a break from megatek/sulfur mixs my scalp is tender, never had that before.  I found some of that nature blessing in bss was surprise because I assume it had to be ordered. 

I'm off today and will be doing school work, maybe go window shopping wish I could of. 

Mkd, do you get frizzy hair with the magnetic rollers too? I do and I use sabino, chi  I'm coming to conclusion that just the texture and deal with it and shut up


----------



## Shay72

I'm off today too. Well I will work 1 hour from home but I can do that at any time. I plan to do laundry, do an oil rinse, cowash, and finish a book.


----------



## mkd

Shay, I use end papers with any rollers I use, the carusos included. 

Ltown, I don't get frizzy hair with the magnetics.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm back home.  Philly in the snow was very interesting.  I was going to come home last night but slipped on some black iced stairs and decided I'd come home in the morning.


I'm sitting here with a HOT with my new mix.  I went a lil crazie with the oil and have the serious drippies.  Bout to jump in the shower rinse, cocleanse-last of the Mozeke, cowash-opening another Skala, DC-CG babassu condish.

I made up a spritz for my curlformer set today.  Will use SSI Coco Cream as my leave-in.


----------



## Ese88

Now I really can't wait to try the hair dew. I emailed oyin to find out the ph and the said it was 4. No wonder it has majority positive reviews. I hope my hair likes it because then it will be the perfect moisturiser. I want to start using a ph balanced moisturiser aswell as porosity control to help with my porous hair. On another note 1 week down, 3 to go for these braids. I can't wait to take them out already!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished putting in the last of the curlformers. I used a Beyond the Zone heat protectant serum since I was going to use heat but mostly just to help with frizz. Hoping this can be dry in an hour.  Sitting under the bonnet dryer now.

I used the CG Babassu Butter DC today.  Its a very liquidity condish.  It's going to take a while to finish this since I only need like 1-2oz (maybe a lil more) and this is a 16oz container.  I didn't even look like a put a dent in it today.  I did ask SAA to it since it had spilled in the bag and I didn't want to waste it.

I used it for 1 hour with a heat cap.  It rinsed clean.  My hair was nice and soft.  I was nervous with all the protein in it that it would be a lil hard.  See what happens next time I use it.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
last night i shampooed my hair with aphogee and the conditioned with abba cream mask. my hair still felt too soft so today i deep conditioned on dry hair with mhc olive you. that made my hair feel like it was back on track because my hair has been feeling too soft ever since i flat ironed. today i did a low puff using curl junkie strengthening conditioner as a leave in. my hair feels a lot better but i think this weekend i will still use a hard core protein and mhc honey hair mask as a follow up conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for the review Vonnie. CG is on my to try list but I haven't seen too many reviews so I kept putting it off.

I just got done twisting my hair with fluertzy's curl cream again this week ( thanks sis) because I'm out of butters.
I finished a 32oz bottle for nature's gate condish, KBN condish,giovanni shampoo, komaza vitamin reign and my last bottle of DB hair milk. I don't think I will use up anything else for awhile.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, going to prepoo today with bfh olive drench, wash with elasta qp, condition, detangle and dc with kbb mask. Braid with hair dew and kbn oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies......Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start.  I just moisturized with Hydratherma Lotion and sealed with Hairveda's Avsoya Oil. Everything smells soooo good.

I'll tie it up in a few.  Just letting it breathe from being in that durag/wig all day. 

Glad I did it last night, so I can relax this evening.....


----------



## Shay72

I finished NJ's Cuckoo for Curls today. Good riddance. Not a repurchase.


----------



## mkd

I am washing tonight too.  I think I am DC with SSI okra and then i will be rollersetting.  I will refresh with my carusos tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am washing tonight too. I think I am DC with SSI okra and then i will be rollersetting. I will refresh with my carusos tomorrow.


 
mk:  That's interesting that you use Okra for Deep Conditioning.  I thought it was a "Reconstructor"  hmm?  

I need to read the _various_ uses for it.  So you 'prefer' it as a DC?

Does anyone else use it to DC? (Shay, Brownie?)


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk:  That's interesting that you use Okra for Deep Conditioning.  I thought it was a "Reconstructor"  hmm?
> 
> I need to read the _various_ uses for it.  So you 'prefer' it as a DC?
> 
> Does anyone else use it to DC? (Shay, Brownie?)


 I really like it as a DC.  I don't follow protein with a moisturizing DC though.


----------



## La Colocha

The first month of the no-buy is almost over and i am hanging in there. There are some products that i haven't tried yet but i pretty much know who i will continue to buy from and what my staples are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *The first month of the no-buy is almost over and i am hanging in there. There are some products that i haven't tried yet but i pretty much know who i will continue to buy from and what my staples are.*


 
Hey Girl! I was just getting ready to shoot you an e-mail, so I'm glad you're on.

Yeah, this month is winding down. Still hoping not to go overboard in February. Maybe the Sales won't be that great....

Anyway, Brownie keeps telling me to make a list and I haven't because I really don't need anything.  But some conditioning caps and stuff like that.

Oh Yeah, Ya'll. I'll prolly ask BFH for my Discount in March. (at least that's what my thoughts are, right.now.today.)

I'll hafta' work it in. Because of my every other month thing. I just don't want alot of time to pass before I ask.


----------



## La Colocha

The only thing i really want right now are more kbb masks but that's it. I haven't gotten any emails or looked at any other sites.


----------



## chebaby

instead of a no buy i think what ive really been doing is use a few buy a few lol. because i kept saying i wanted to buy something but i never did. i know ive purchased kckt and aphogee 2 minute and used them both up already along with a few other things.
i might buy something this weekend.


----------



## Ltown

I complain yesterday about tender scalp and after thinking why just remember, I used pimento on Sunday and then used megatek,sulfur. So my scalp maybe tender from pimento because I've been using the megatek/sulfur fo long time. 

T, not to discourage you but maybe I need to research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, not to discourage you but maybe I need to research*


 
Let me know what you come up with Ltown.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i hope your scalp feels better.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let me know what you come up with Ltown.


 
T, Pom posted the ingredients and I failed to see the bold: I maybe selling this Like someone else said in HOT thread you can't massage it or keep it in long. 



*Ingredients:* Jamaican Red Pimento Oil, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Wheat germ, Organic Coconut oil, Glycerine, Lavender and *lemon oils.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've discovered through Trial & Error, that Rosemary Oil makes my scalp tender.erplexed  

Can't use that either.


----------



## chebaby

yea rosemary is a very strong eo. i have a few eo but have been too afraid to use them on my scalp(mixed with other oils of course) because i normally dont put much of anything on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, Pom posted the ingredients and *I failed to see the bold: I maybe selling this Like someone else said in HOT thread you can't massage it or keep it in long. *
> *Ingredients: Jamaican Red Pimento Oil, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Wheat germ, Organic Coconut oil, Glycerine, Lavender and lemon oils.*


 
Thanks Girl.




chebaby said:


> *yea rosemary is a very strong eo*. i have a few eo but have been too afraid to use them on my scalp(mixed with other oils of course) because i normally dont put much of anything on my scalp.


 
Shole Is. 

Girl....brought Tears to my eyes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I have no problem with rosemary but that pimento oil was a no go for me. I even tried diluting it with regular jbco and co and still couldn't do it. That's some serious stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have no problem with rosemary but that pimento oil was a no go for me. I even tried diluting it with regular jbco and co and still couldn't do it. That's some serious stuff.*


 
WOW!  That's Deep.


----------



## mkd

I DC with SSI fortifying conditioner instead.  I finished the jar.  It won't be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I DC with SSI fortifying conditioner instead. *I finished the jar. It won't be a repurchase.*


 
I need to get to this soon. 

Interesting........ 

Hmp. And I have a 16 ounce Jarerplexed

Maybe I'll pull it out after I finish up my Claudie Protein RX.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I have no problem with rosemary but that pimento oil was a no go for me. I even tried diluting it with regular jbco and co and still couldn't do it. That's some serious stuff.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! That's Deep.


 
You know I had to think about  it after yesterday why my head was so tender, I just completely forgot about the pimento oil because I used it Sun and you use it so fast and wash it out. But Curly hit it on the nail

IMO it the pimento and the lemon oil. I can use rosemary, peppermint but pimento  . 

Che, thanks! 

Like T, said trail and error I don't need to try it again off to sell that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^

Girl.... Shoooottt?

Imma leave that alone.


----------



## chebaby

im afraid to put much of anything on my scalp. if my hair breaks off, fine, i cant fix that. but if it starts falling from the scalp
so i stay away from putting anything on my scalp. i know most things arent that bad but i have bad luck and just wont take the chance lmao.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

At the Sixers game

My Curlformer set came out nice. I gotta take some pics before it poofs up from the snow

Its got a nice soft hold. Definitely will be able to wrap this Sunday night


----------



## chebaby

oh how could i forget.
last night after i shampooed my hair i used kckt as a leave in(theres a tiny bit still in the bottom of the bottle). i let my hair dry to about 90% and then used a new product to twist. mhc type two hair cream. now this is not a cream. the texture is more of a gelly. i do not like this product lol. first of all i only added a tiny bit to each section yet there was a slight film to it. weird. my hair felt soft but that could have been from the kckt because after twisting it felt like i have put nothing on my hair.
i liken this to putting water on my hair, thats what it felt like.
this morning when i took the twists out they felt a bit dry. but they were smashed all up so i have to co wash anyway. but i probably wont use this product again let alone repurchase.

i may purchase the mhc olive you deep conditioner tomorrow though because it brought my hair back im telling ya. giving kbb mask a run for her money.


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now, when i was using my tt i thought about yall posts, i will keep using it and be a test rat. I take my time with it and it detangles better than any thing i have used before. I will just keep an eye on my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I am washing tonight too.  I think I am DC with SSI okra and then i will be rollersetting.  I will refresh with my carusos tomorrow.



I bet your hair will come out so smooth! That Okra seems to really smooth my hair out!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> mk:  That's interesting that you use Okra for Deep Conditioning.  I thought it was a "Reconstructor"  hmm?
> 
> I need to read the _various_ uses for it.  So you 'prefer' it as a DC?
> 
> Does anyone else use it to DC? (Shay, Brownie?)



T, I leave the Okra in for 10-30 minutes, usually. And I always follow proteins or reconstructors with moisture. Although, I probably don't need to with the Okra. You really need to try it! It's !!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl! I was just getting ready to shoot you an e-mail, so I'm glad you're on.
> 
> Yeah, this month is winding down. Still hoping not to go overboard in February. Maybe the Sales won't be that great....
> 
> Anyway, Brownie keeps telling me to make a list and* I haven't because I really don't need anything.  But some conditioning caps and stuff like that.*



That's good, then. There's your list. Conditioning caps!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I bet your hair will come out so smooth! That Okra seems to really smooth my hair out!!
> *T, I leave the Okra in for 10-30 minutes, usually. And I always follow proteins or reconstructors with moisture. Although, I probably don't need to with the Okra. You really need to try it! It's !!*


 
I'll do that! I have a bottle that Ltown sent me that's like 99.9% full and a unopened 16 ounce. 



Brownie518 said:


> That's good, then. *There's your list.* *Conditioning caps!*


 
Hmp. ......... 

Okay Yeah RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## mkd

B, you know how much I love the okra but the giovanni you sent me made my hair pretty smooth too!


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished my hair,love the kbb mask. The hair dew should be done by tuesday, its holding on.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> B, you know how much I love the okra but the giovanni you sent me made my hair pretty smooth too!



 Yea, isn't that one nice, too!! Ahhh, so many products that I love...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll do that! I have a bottle that Ltown sent me that's like 99.9% full and a unopened 16 ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmp. .........
> 
> *Okay Yeah RIGHT!!!!*!



.......hmph, needs to be!!!


----------



## Shay72

I use the Okra as a cowasher and I think I used it once as a dc. Didn't follow with moisture.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

My scalp is feeling better! Pimento is peppers, NEVER, EVER want that kind of stimulation again. What ironic is that it didn't burn while on my scalp so the after effect terrible


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> My scalp is feeling better! Pimento is peppers, NEVER, EVER want that kind of stimulation again. What ironic is that it didn't burn while on my scalp so the after effect terrible


Glad your scalp is feeling better. I was tempted to pick up the Pimento oil when I restocked on JBCO last week but decided to be good and pick it up next time around.

I'm glad I did not get it now as I was planning to use it as a scalp oil . I see other members are using it to pre-poo so they just leave it on for a short period of time, I'll probably give it a miss then.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin ladies !!!

gonna spend the morning doing my hair.
I MAY try my flat iron out for the first time depending on how I feel.


first Im gonna do a bentonite clay treatment, then HOT with sunflower and avocado oil then DC with one of my BFH not sure yet.

after that I'll decide if I'll try to rollerset (HA) then try out my flatiron. hmmmmm I'll probably have to buy some smaller sized rollers ... ahh we'll see.


----------



## Priss Pot

I still have half a liter of Jessicurl Too Shea to use up  *sigh*.  Maybe I should have signed up for 3 legs of the No Buy.


I have:
AO HSR (half a bottle left)
AO GPB (which is *almost* gone)
Jessicurl (half a liter left)
SSI Banana Brulee (nearly a full jar left)
SSI Soft Honey Rinse (unused)
Moist 24/7 (nearly a full bottle left)
2 TJ Nourish Spa Conditioners (This is a staple, so I'm not in a rush to use these up since I will always keep this conditioner around anyway)
Nature's Gate Jojoba Revitalizing (been trying to use it up in my henna batches)

All of this (with the exception of the TJ and Nature's Gate) is not gonna get finished in 6 months 

ETA:  I dunno, most of it may be done, but certainly not all.  I can't wait to use up that HV Moist 24/7 for a co-wash or something during the summer, cause I didn't really care for it that much at all.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Glad your scalp is feeling better. I was tempted to pick up the Pimento oil when I restocked on JBCO last week but decided to be good and pick it up next time around.
> 
> I'm glad I did not get it now as I was planning to use it as a scalp oil . I see other members are using it to pre-poo so they just leave it on for a short period of time, I'll probably give it a miss then.


 
Rosa, I definately don't want to discourage you or anyone from using it. It maybe different as most products are, if anyone looking to sample this I can send you some. If not I'm off to sell it. Someone suggest to use on ends, but I'm not touching it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know when you have alot of 'stuff' it seems like you'll never get through them all EVER.  

When you list all the things you have/need to use up, it seems overwhelming. 

All you can do is keep using them.

Believe it or not, they eventually get used up.  It takes alot of dilligence to get through it.

Oh, good morning Ladies.  Just rubbed on some Claudie Ends and Sealed with Avsoya Oil.  

I sold some products to my WL/HL customer (which was a nice surprise) so I need to take them to the P.O.  She even kicked in some extra $ (so I'm sending her extra products)

So, she got rid of most of my Liters.  (I won't be buying those again) I like to skip around too much to buy/use/invest in Liters.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, nothing going on with me today. Listening to dave ramsey lmao ( i can hear fab now). Its going to be a lazy day, not feeling too well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, nothing going on with me today. Listening to dave ramsey lmao ( i can hear fab now). *Its going to be a lazy day, not feeling too well.*


 
Hope you feel better Lady!

Got some running to do.  Be Back Shortly.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hope you feel better Lady!
> 
> Got some running to do.  Be Back Shortly.



Thanks t, going to crawl back in the bed soon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Hope u feel better La.

I'm going to be in the house most of the day cleaning and cooking. 

I haven't looked at what my hair looks like from tying it up last night.  If the curls are still intact I'll just rub some EVCO lightly over it and separate the curls a lil.  If the curls look bad then I'll do a silk wrap tonight.


----------



## Charz

Hope you feel better LC.

I love KCKT but I don't feel like it's concentrated enough. Does anyone feel the same way?


----------



## Charz

Oh and I was thinking. Qhem said that you could use the AOHC as a DC. Since it's so concentrated and thick due to water not being the first couple of ingredients, I would think that it would last pretty long. And 8 ounces for 16.50 ain't bad.

Hmmmm


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz said:


> Hope you feel better LC.
> 
> I love KCKT but I don't feel like it's concentrated enough. Does anyone feel the same way?



I thought it was a nice product but definitely not moisturizing enough for my thick hair.  Its okay enough for summer and out styles during that time as well.  Fall/winter it was a no go for me.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, nothing going on with me today. Listening to dave ramsey lmao ( i can hear fab now). Its going to be a lazy day, not feeling too well.


 
Oh get better La, getting some $$ motivation  great. 



Charz said:


> Hope you feel better LC.
> 
> I love KCKT but I don't feel like it's concentrated enough. Does anyone feel the same way?


 
I love kckt, what are you looking for it to be thicker? You have alot of hair and it's thick too. Do you use alot?


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Oh and I was thinking. Qhem said that you could use the AOHC as a DC. Since it's so concentrated and thick due to water not being the first couple of ingredients, I would think that it would last pretty long. And 8 ounces for 16.50 ain't bad.
> 
> Hmmmm



The shipping is what kills me and there isnt a brick and mortar vendor that sells it anywhere near me. I would have to either make a day trip down to NYC or up to Toronto, and heck I'm not even sure if someone in Toronto would carry it. I am just going to use up what I've got in my stash now and then reward myself at the end of the year with a BF purchase. By that time the majority of my stuff should be gone.


----------



## Charz

I have 

50 ounces of Jessicurl WDT 
21 ounces of KBB hair mask
40 ounces of AOHSR

so 111 ounces of DC. I use about 4 ounces a week, so this should last me 28 weeks.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Oh get better La, getting some $$ motivation  great.
> 
> 
> 
> I love kckt, what are you looking for it to be thicker? You have alot of hair and it's thick too. Do you use alot?



My hair drinks it up like it's Gray Goose or something lol. And yes Stenson is an alcoholic. 

It's not concentrated because it's mostly water.


----------



## fattyfatfat

my tangle teezer arrived yesterday!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I have
> 
> 50 ounces of Jessicurl WDT
> 21 ounces of KBB hair mask
> 40 ounces of AOHSR
> 
> so 111 ounces of DC. I use about 4 ounces a week, so this should last me 28 weeks.



 That is a lot of DC. I have random stuff though, becuase my hair isnt particular at all. So....ummm, yeah I think I am going to make some sorta donation at a local womens shelter or even any kind of shelter. I can deplete my stash and they get stuff. Its a win-win. Today I am going to rummage through what I've got and if I dont feel any sorta way about it its going in the donation basket/box/bag.


----------



## natura87

Stenson is an alchie?


beer5:


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Stenson is an alchie?
> 
> 
> beer5:



He only likes the good stuff like Patrón on _ice_.


----------



## Priss Pot

Dannnnng, Charz, 4 ounces per dc?  Good lawd; I struggle just to use 2, lol.  I find that if I put in wayyy too much conditioner, my hair feels gummy while detangling and sticks together too much.  I can't overdo it.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> Dannnnng, Charz, 4 ounces per dc?  Good lawd; I struggle just to use 2, lol.  I find that if I put in wayyy too much conditioner, my hair feels gummy while detangling and sticks together too much.  I can't overdo it.



I use more than 4 when I DC dry and less than 4 when I DC wet.

Also I do not detangle my hair with my DC in. I rinse it out and detangle it with my leave-in while I am rollersetting my hair lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz said:


> I have
> 
> 50 ounces of Jessicurl WDT
> 21 ounces of KBB hair mask
> 40 ounces of AOHSR
> 
> so 111 ounces of DC. I use about 4 ounces a week, so this should last me 28 weeks.



Do you think you will DC more in the summer.  That should get you through to the fall if you don't.

I don't even wanna think of how many ounces of DC I have.  I think I could make it to BF at the rate I'm going.


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Do you think you will DC more in the summer.  That should get you through to the fall if you don't.
> 
> I don't even wanna think of how many ounces of DC I have.  I think I could make it to BF at the rate I'm going.



Nah I DC the same amount all year long, except if I am on vacation.  Imma be on the streets begging for DC


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz said:


> Nah I DC the same amount all year long, except if I am on vacation.  Imma be on the streets begging for DC



You aren't going to replace your staple DCs?  You know we will help you out  Don't need to beg for nothing amongst friends.


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You aren't going to replace your staple DCs?  You know we will help you out  Don't need to beg for nothing amongst friends.



Gee thanks lol. I just wanted to make it till Black Friday. erplexed Guess I have less product then I thought . I just know when I run out I am going to want to horde again. And that's not gonna be pretty. The spirit may take over Stenson and I.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I understand that feeling.  You just gotta let the spirit pass by you.  Ordering during a lesser sale vs BF can help.  BF is a hoarders nightmare.  It's just too much temptation to go overboard since there are so many sales at once.  Even with 2010s dismal BF sales folks were buying like crazy simply because it was BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *my tangle teezer arrived yesterday!*


 
Fatty -- don't forget to give us a review.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Gee thanks lol. I just wanted to make it till Black Friday. erplexed Guess I have less product then I thought . I just know when I run out I am going to want to horde again. And that's not gonna be pretty. *The spirit may take over Stenson and I.*





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I understand that feeling.  You just gotta let the spirit pass by you*.  Ordering during a lesser sale vs BF can help.  BF is a hoarders nightmare.  It's just too much temptation to go overboard since there are so many sales at once.  Even with 2010s dismal BF sales folks were buying like crazy simply because it was BF.



 You guys are talking like you are at an AA meeting.

*ehugs Stenson* Its gonna be okay. Keep yo head up.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies, i took something but i can't fall back asleep. The vendors that i will continue to purchase from this year are

oyin
bfh
kbn- just for the oil
kbb- just for the mask

That is it, i will do a bulk order in april and bf.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, i took something but i can't fall back asleep. The vendors that i will continue to purchase from this year are
> 
> oyin
> bfh
> kbn- just for the oil
> kbb- just for the mask
> 
> That is it, i will do a bulk order in april and bf.



Me!

KBB- only the mask
QB
Vitaglo
Whole Foods for Kinky Curly and oils
Ulta for Redken
Dudley DRC-28, from ehh Dudley


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, i took something but i can't fall back asleep. *The vendors that i will continue to purchase from this year are*
> 
> *oyin*
> *bfh*
> *kbn- just for the oil*
> *kbb- just for the mask*
> 
> *That is it, i will do a bulk order in april and bf.*


 
Good List La!

I'll continue to scrounge around waiting & lurking for Sales......

I have eliminated several tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Me!
> 
> KBB- only the mask
> QB
> Vitaglo
> Whole Foods for Kinky Curly and oils
> Ulta for Redken
> Dudley DRC-28, from ehh Dudley



I wish we had a whole foods here, a lot of people say the food is really good.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Whole Foods is a dangerous place and so is Trader Joe's.

They have such a great selection of everything that going in there without a list can cause you to spend mass quantities of money without realizing it.

The precooked food at Whole Foods is soooooo goooood.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good List La!
> 
> I'll continue to scrounge around waiting & lurking for Sales......
> 
> I have eliminated several tho'.



Thanks, your doing a good job t and you have a plan that works for you.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Whole Foods is a dangerous place and so is Trader Joe's.
> 
> They have such a great selection of everything that going in there without a list can cause you to spend mass quantities of money without realizing it.
> 
> The precooked food at Whole Foods is soooooo goooood.



Whole Foods and Trader Joe's sound like Wegmans .


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Whole Foods is a dangerous place and so is Trader Joe's.
> 
> They have such a great selection of everything that going in there without a list can cause you to spend mass quantities of money without realizing it.
> 
> *The precooked food at Whole Foods is soooooo goooood*.



My mom said the same thing, she says its a block long with a culinary school in there. That sounds nice.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

If I had to really choose vendors for this year it would be:

SSI
ayrunaturals
BFH
Oyin
MHC

Now I don't need to buy anything from these this year so far.  There are some vendors if they had a really good sale I would get a bulk order of my fave product and that would be it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Wegman's is the most dangerous because it has the best of both worlds.  The fresh healthy stuff like WF and TJ but then a regular grocery store with good prices.

I have to stay far away from all 3 of those places.

If that's a culinary school I never knew. I just know they put their foot in that food.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's hard for me to really narrow down vendors *cough* all I know is BJ will definitely get her Monneeee


----------



## Charz

This oil rinsing challenge will give me a chance to use up this cocosta oil and OHHB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> This oil rinsing challenge will give me a chance to use up this cocosta oil and *OHHB.*


 
Great Charz. 

How will you use this?  @bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Hydratherma Naturals Lotion. 

Have *side eye* _several_ back-ups. 

Will move on to Claudie Satin Hair Lotion.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Charz.
> 
> How will you use this?  @bolded.



It's like a thick oil, with the consistency of honey so I am gonna grab a little bit, rub it into my hair and rinse it out.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Wegman's is the most dangerous because it has the best of both worlds.  The fresh healthy stuff like WF and TJ but then a regular grocery store with good prices.
> 
> I have to stay far away from all 3 of those places.
> 
> If that's a culinary school I never knew. I just know they put their foot in that food.



I work right across the street from a Wegmans. It is a gift and a curse.

Oh and plus they carry quite a few natural haircare lines too... Its a wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I understand that feeling. You just gotta let the spirit pass by you. Ordering during a lesser sale vs BF can help. *BF is a hoarders nightmare. It's just too much temptation to go overboard since there are so many sales at once.* Even with 2010s dismal BF sales folks were buying like crazy simply because it was BF.


 

.......................


----------



## Charz

I'm overhauling my wardrobe and investing in some timeless pieces. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm not buying anything till round Sept.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I'm overhauling my wardrobe and investing in some timeless pieces. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm not buying anything till round Sept.



I am not much of a clothes person but i do like a good leather bag to last me for years. Check in the fashion forum, they have a lot of good info in there. From what i have seen you have really good taste and would be able to put together a wardrobe in no time.


----------



## chebaby

Chello me ladies
I just came from the local hair store and SO is clowning me because the lady in fbe store was like "I know you" lol. I was like yes, I like this store. Surprisingly they have the qhemet new conditioner so I got that along with darcys pumpkin conditioner, kckt, and ko aza shea butter lotion. I started to get hydratherma protein conditioner but I think I'll stick to aphogee. Its cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

Oh and they have hair Veda for testing. Not for sale yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Chello me ladies
> I just came from the local hair store and SO is clowning me because the lady in fbe store was like "I know you" lol. *I was like yes, I like this store. Surprisingly they have the qhemet new conditioner so I got that along with darcys pumpkin conditioner, kckt, and ko aza shea butter lotion. I started to get hydratherma protein conditioner* but I think I'll stick to aphogee. Its cheaper.


 


chebaby said:


> *Oh and they have hair Veda for testing. Not for sale yet though.*


 
I Like that Store. They have a Very Very Nice Selection.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, I just spend 2 hr stranded at the gas station. My battery light was on yesterday so went to get it check today, it fine, alternator fine. So I'm out doing errands then go to gas station to fill up for event I had later. Welll I pull in radio turns off, then I figure strange. So try to turn on and NOTHING but radio on. So call AAA wait 30 min, guy pulls up in a car WHY he comes with battery charge well it starts he thinks his job is done. Try the car twice nothing, so we kept the charger on so I could at least pull over.  I'm like why did you not come with a tow truck, he does not speak english well from middle east, he calls AAA now I have to wait for tow truck.  So I'm chatting with friends, someone tell me to call USAA they are faster. Well I did but AAA came toll the car drop it off at service station that will be open on Mon.   I'm exhausted stressed but safe, at home guess I'll do dye my hair today. I knew it ws time to get a car


----------



## SimJam

So we've been having darn near a full fledged climatological drought and the day I decide to try my hand at flatironing my hair, we been having downpours all day 

oh well, I gave it a good ole college try my hair was reverting so I put in some bantu knots and will keep them in until this rain stops.

atleast when I take out these bantu knots it should be cute, if not I'll put in some twists for a twistout and it will be rlly streched 

hope everyone had a better hair day 

I finished a BFH mango macadamia mask YaY

ETA: I'll be buying 2 16oz doo daddys as soon as Oyin has a sale, hopefully before BF. well even if they dont have a sale I'll prolly get a 16oz bc this lil baby one I got on BF will be finished by the end of march


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I just spend 2 hr stranded at the gas station. My battery light was on yesterday so went to get it check today, it fine, alternator fine. So I'm out doing errands then go to gas station to fill up for event I had later. Welll I pull in radio turns off, then I figure strange. So try to turn on and NOTHING but radio on. So call AAA wait 30 min, guy pulls up in a car WHY he comes with battery charge well it starts he thinks his job is done. Try the car twice nothing, so we kept the charger on so I could at least pull over.  I'm like why did you not come with a tow truck, he does not speak english well from middle east, he calls AAA now I have to wait for tow truck.  So I'm chatting with friends, someone tell me to call USAA they are faster. Well I did but AAA came toll the car drop it off at service station that will be open on Mon.   I'm exhausted stressed but safe, at home guess I'll do dye my hair today. I knew it ws time to get a car




Sorry this happened to you, glad you got home safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I just spend 2 hr stranded at the gas station. My battery light was on yesterday so went to get it check today, it fine, alternator fine. So I'm out doing errands then go to gas station to fill up for event I had later. Welll I pull in radio turns off, then I figure strange. So try to turn on and NOTHING but radio on. So call AAA wait 30 min, guy pulls up in a car WHY he comes with battery charge well it starts he thinks his job is done. Try the car twice nothing, so we kept the charger on so I could at least pull over. I'm like why did you not come with a tow truck, he does not speak english well from middle east, he calls AAA now I have to wait for tow truck. So I'm chatting with friends, someone tell me to call USAA they are faster. Well I did but AAA came toll the car drop it off at service station that will be open on Mon. I'm exhausted stressed but safe, at home guess I'll do dye my hair today. I knew it ws time to get a car


 
How terrible Ltown.  Glad you're okay.  Yeah....You might have to go ahead and invest in another car.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I just spend 2 hr stranded at the gas station. My battery light was on yesterday so went to get it check today, it fine, alternator fine. So I'm out doing errands then go to gas station to fill up for event I had later. Welll I pull in radio turns off, then I figure strange. So try to turn on and NOTHING but radio on. So call AAA wait 30 min, guy pulls up in a car WHY he comes with battery charge well it starts he thinks his job is done. Try the car twice nothing, so we kept the charger on so I could at least pull over.  I'm like why did you not come with a tow truck, he does not speak english well from middle east, he calls AAA now I have to wait for tow truck.  So I'm chatting with friends, someone tell me to call USAA they are faster. Well I did but AAA came toll the car drop it off at service station that will be open on Mon.   I'm exhausted stressed but safe, at home guess I'll do dye my hair today. I knew it ws time to get a car


How crappy. I'm glad you're home now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll the Spurrt was all up in these Fangers!  

I had some stuff in a cart. 

But I back errrthang out and got out of the site. *WHEW* 

I need conversation, so ya'll betta' start talkin'


----------



## EllePixie

I'm waiting for this braid out video to finish rendering...so annoying this crap takes SO LONG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll the Spurrt was all up in these Fangers!
> 
> I had some stuff in a cart.
> 
> But I back errrthang out and got out of the site. *WHEW*
> 
> I need conversation, so ya'll betta' start talkin'


 
I think hearing All About Che's Fabulous Purchases.....Inspired Me!

.........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll the Spurrt was all up in these Fangers!
> 
> I had some stuff in a cart.
> 
> But I back errrthang out and got out of the site. *WHEW*
> 
> I need conversation, so ya'll betta' start talkin'


You don't need it, go through your stash if you have 2 of everything you don't need it. Maybe swap with someone that has something you want in the carts. What carts are filled? 


EllePixie said:


> I'm waiting for this braid out video to finish rendering...so annoying this crap takes SO LONG


 
Are you making a braidout video? I like your videos, hair color is popping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown:  I'm fine.  It' passed......

I don't think anybody has what I had in my cart anyway.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think hearing All About Che's Fabulous Purchases.....Inspired Me!
> 
> .........


 

No No,  Che see what you started. You are getting pump for Feb that your buy month right well fill the carts let them sit for a week you've done good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *No No, Che see what you started.*


 
Shole Did!

I'm Good.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> Are you making a braidout video? I like your videos, hair color is popping!



Thanks! I had already braided my hair, but I did the vid on taking them down, fluffing out, and the results. I was rambling a lot and only did half my head because it was bor-ing to watch me take down braids forever


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I went and took a nap.

The daunting pile of laundry was too much for me so I decided sleep was better.

About to head to Wally World to get something for this Chicken Chili I'm making for a pot luck and I need a few things for work this week.

Still haven't taken the scarf off my head.  It came off while i was sleeping and I put it right back on.  Yep I'll wear it to the store too.  I'm not checking for anyone anyway.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown-  glad you made it home okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.  Applying a little Avsoya Oil.


----------



## chebaby

t, I started to get h something and then I was like naw I better not lol. I didn't wanna add to the stash. I'm mad they don't have any of the komaza deep conditioners. That's really what I went for. 
Glad my hair seems to be back to normal. I was afraid I had heat damage for a minute but it seems ok now. I pre co washed today with evoo. I'll keep doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> t, I started to get h something and then I was like naw I better not lol. I didn't wanna add to the stash. I'm mad they don't have any of the komaza deep conditioners. That's really what I went for.
> Glad my hair seems to be back to normal. I was afraid I had heat damage for a minute but it seems ok now. *I pre co washed today with evoo. I'll keep doing that.*


 
Sounds good. 

You should post that in the HOT thread.

I picked up some EVOO today at the Grocery.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> t, I started to get h something and then I was like naw I better not lol. I didn't wanna add to the stash. I'm mad they don't have any of the komaza deep conditioners. That's really what I went for.
> Glad my hair seems to be back to normal. I was afraid I had heat damage for a minute but it seems ok now. I pre co washed today with evoo. I'll keep doing that.


 

Che, when did you flat iron, wasn't it once? I only went to that store once and seriously know that it not a place for me to go either. Never spend that much on hair stuff. I'm glad is too far for me to frequently visit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm glad is too far for me to frequently visit


 
I would  That Store!

All that MHC & other Stuff


----------



## natura87

I took a nap....that was around one.

I've got the back of my head to finish (minitwists) and a donation box to finish. I'm not sure what my next cowash conditioner will be...I've got so many to choose from and my moisture and protein levels are fine so who knows.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm bored.

Good thing its not pay week or I might buy something just cuz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I'm bored.*
> 
> *Good thing its not pay week or I might buy something just cuz.*


 
That's how I was feeling too Vonnie.... 

and it is pay week


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I went to Sally's and bought a TT. 
I used it on DD's hair and it really worked well, her twists are so smooth I can't wait to see how the twist out turns out. 
I will be getting another one.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I went grocery shopping and wasn't even tempted to go to the music/dvd section and haven't seen any good sales that make me wanna spend money I don't have.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, i took a nap earlier too so i will be up for a while. I sat on the edge of the bed to let my nails dry and next thing i know i was out lmao. Going to run to target in a few to get some stuff for my lunch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What errbody doing?

I shoulda' done something in my Stash today.  

I put some of my Safflower Oil in one of my 2 ounce Bottles.  

I almost have all 10 2 ounce bottles filled with something.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, i took a nap earlier too so i will be up for a while. I sat on the edge of the bed to let my nails dry and next thing i know i was out lmao. Going to run to target in a few to get some stuff for my lunch.


 
LC! You just reminded me that I should do my nails later tonight!

I took a nap earlier too so I will be up for a while! I woke up at 7:30am & had to be at a meeting at 9am so my Saturday was pretty off!

But you guys I got the best results ever from my twist out using DM buttermilk, coconut pomade, & curling cream! (Thank you Chebaby) Better than Miss Jessie's so I can let those products rest for now lol! But its the best curls ever! So soft, moisturized, silky, defined & uniform! Yes my coarse 4a hair is silky lol!! Everyone loved it, even my mom - she is not a natural hair fan at all - but she couldnt stop admiring it! She said "I knew you would figure it out soon!" Even though I "figured it out" I still have a bunch of other stuff that I want to experiment with that I havent used! O well, such is life! 

I will have to update my No-Buy staples list during the next leg! I have an emergency purchase that I have to make next week and thats a cellophane and a protein treatment! *I am torn about what protein treatment I should try. I have looked at other threads but I am still unsure! Can you ladies recommend some that I can buy locally and online? I have to do one next week and want to find an organic one to keep on-hand! I will do anything except Aphogee 2-step! Thanks!*


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> What errbody doing?
> 
> I shoulda' done something in my Stash today.
> 
> I put some of my Safflower Oil in one of my 2 ounce Bottles.
> 
> I almost have all 10 2 ounce bottles filled with something.



Tryna figure out what I want to eat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beauty:  Here's some ideas

Nexxus Emergencee
Nexxus Keraphix
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Redken Deep Fuel
Redken Rescue Force
Redken CAT
Redken Anti Snap
Dudley Cream Protein
Dudley Hair Rebuilder
Frederic Fekkai Protein RX
Sebastian Penetraitt

For Naturals

Claudie Protein
HV Methi *haven't tried*
Jasmine Reconstructor/Restructuring Masque
SSI Fortifying
Giovanni Protein Treatment


----------



## Shay72

I went to Sally's to get another TT or two and she said they sold out. She looked in back and looked on the computer. She said they get shipments in every Monday but none is coming in this upcoming Monday. Yeah, I will be checking other Sally's but I will be right back there next Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I went to Sally's to get another *TT or two and she said they sold out.* She looked in back and looked on the computer. She said they get shipments in every Monday but none is coming in this upcoming Monday. Yeah, I will be checking other Sally's but I will be right back there next Monday.


 
mk sent me one and I'm glad.  I now have a back-up.

That's amazing...they're selling out everywhere.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk sent me one and I'm glad.  I now have a back-up.
> 
> That's amazing...*they're selling out everywhere*.



Not everywhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Not everywhere.


 
IK where you are still have them in Stock.  That's good natura.  You could REALLY make some $ on the Exchange Forum


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK where you are still have them in Stock.  That's good natura.  You could REALLY make some $ on the Exchange Forum



I cant help that the hair situation in my area is abysmal. My sisters think its a brush for a dog, I'm like "Do we even have a dog? When was the last time we had a dog?"


You are right though...hmmmmm:scratchch


----------



## Brownie518

I got my TT today!!!! Thanks, m!!! I'll be using it this week on Wednesday...


----------



## Brownie518

I want that MAC Slimshine in Bare that Priss has on in her sig.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ms. B!

Glad you're on.

What's new?

I emailed you.


----------



## Brownie518

Nothing goin on, T. I'm at work  A lot of people called in so I'm in charge of my area and these folks are gettin on my last one. 

Anyway, what's good? What carts you fillin up over there???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nothing goin on, T. I'm at work  A lot of people called in so I'm in charge of my area and these folks are gettin on my last one.
> 
> *Anyway, what's good? What carts you fillin up over there???*


 
Girl....I got over that non-sense. _*for now*_ 

I had a BofNy Cart filled up with Rolland Una stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....I got over that non-sense. _*for now*_
> 
> I had a BofNy Cart filled up with Rolland Una stuff.



Hmm, never used that. I'm gonna try and wait for Vday weekend, see what sales there are. I know Hydratherma won't be on sale so I'll get my oil and stuff on Tuesday. My bottle is just about finished. 

Does Mountain Rose Herbs ever have discounts???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, never used that. I'm gonna try and wait for Vday weekend, see what sales there are. I know Hydratherma won't be on sale so I'll get my oil and stuff on Tuesday. My bottle is just about finished.
> 
> *Does Mountain Rose Herbs ever have discounts???*


 

Never got a discounterplexed

And you're right....Girl....that Oil is


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I forgot to go look at the Sally's to see if they have any TTs left.

I'll try before church if they are open.  Or maybe wait to see if I get a discount in Feb.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I have been running all day and then my DH wanted to watch a movie when we got home.  

B, I am glad your TT came!  I seriously love that brush.  My DD lost so little hair when I detangled her today.  I hadn't detangled her hair since last saturday.  

I have a lot of stuff that i need to use up.  Like for real.  I don't need to buy anything else yet I keep picking up a thing or two here and there.  I will be hollering at SSI for her valentines day sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Not up to much right now, i didn't even know it snowed out and people cleaned out the store, it was only about 2 inches.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Finished cooking.  I hope it turned out alright.

Going to let it sit overnight so the flavors meld together better.  I always like better on the second day.

Think I'm going to take it down for the night.  Curls are still intact so I'm going to separate them for bigger hair in the morning.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beauty: Here's some ideas
> 
> Nexxus Emergencee
> Nexxus Keraphix
> Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
> Redken Deep Fuel
> Redken Rescue Force
> Redken CAT
> Redken Anti Snap
> Dudley Cream Protein
> Dudley Hair Rebuilder
> Frederic Fekkai Protein RX
> Sebastian Penetraitt
> 
> For Naturals
> 
> Claudie Protein
> HV Methi *haven't tried*
> Jasmine Reconstructor/Restructuring Masque
> SSI Fortifying
> Giovanni Protein Treatment


 
Awesome list! Thanks boo! I will let u know what I end up getting!
Im in ur HOT challenge and I just got done doing a scalp massage with my JBCO mix while I caught up on this season of Jersey Shore! Maybe I can stay up extra late tonight and get my stuff done for nxt week so I can do a scalp massage tomoro while catching up on this season of Real Housewives of ATL!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, when did you flat iron, wasn't it once? I only went to that store once and seriously know that it not a place for me to go either. Never spend that much on hair stuff. I'm glad is too far for me to frequently visit


i flat ironed on monday but then washed it out because my hair smelled burnt. i think its because i used a brush to do the chase method
girl i love that store. it is far though. about 40 minutes away. i really wanted mhc olive you and komaza deep conditioners but they dont have it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Hair Divas!

Nobody's up yet?

Anyway, I decided to pull that 16 ounce Mozeke Avacado Hair Cream out the Fridge.  This will be my moisturizer.  Need to use this up.

Has anyone looked at *cough* Mozeke's new product line? 

Truthfully, some of the stuff sounds really good.

Will rub on some Mozeke.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i flat ironed on monday but then washed it out because my hair smelled burnt. i think its because i used a brush to do the chase method
> girl i love that store. it is far though. about 40 minutes away. i really wanted mhc olive you and komaza deep conditioners but they dont have it.


 
40 min for you too, I'm wait to revisit after I put a dent in my stash and figure what I really like. Do you use that Curl junkie leave in? I don't know why I didn't read ingredient hair just don't like anything with shea butter. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Hair Divas!
> 
> Nobody's up yet?
> 
> I'm up, surprise you are up. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to roller set, might try my fake argan oil  on my ends to reduce frizz.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Getting ready for church.  Heating up the food from last night.

Bout to shower and do something with this hair.  Hope it still is looking good.

Ms. T- I looked at that yesterday.  Not sure how to comment.  Lots of changes, I saw.


----------



## rosalindb

I'm seriously considering henna as I have so many greys around my hairline. I have jamilla henna and indigo in my cart.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Hair Divas!
> 
> Nobody's up yet?
> 
> Anyway, I decided to pull that 16 ounce Mozeke Avacado Hair Cream out the Fridge.  This will be my moisturizer.  Need to use this up.
> 
> Has anyone looked at *cough* Mozeke's new product line?
> 
> Truthfully, some of the stuff sounds really good.
> 
> Will rub on some Mozeke.



Don't forget to do a patch test first


Just saw this on her site.

*Quality Assurance Guarantee (Please see Terms & Conditions for details) 
**Product may change color over time. This does not affect efficacy of product. 

Mozeke products - Terms

Quality Assurance Guarantee 
*If your product molds within 6 months of purchase*. , you will receive a replacement product FREE of charge. Please email [email protected] to inform us first of any products issues. A pre-paid box will be mailed out to you within 48 hours. Please include the molded product in box and ship it back. Molded products must be returned in order to receive replacement.


----------



## Charz

I wanna buy stuff so bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ms. T- I looked at that yesterday. Not sure how to comment. Lots of changes, I saw.*


 
IK.erplexed  

Very interesting



rosalindb said:


> Don't forget to do a patch test first
> 
> 
> Just saw this on her site.
> 
> *Quality Assurance Guarantee (Please see Terms & Conditions for details)
> **Product may change color over time. This does not affect efficacy of product.
> 
> Mozeke products - Terms
> 
> Quality Assurance Guarantee
> *If your product molds within 6 months of purchase*. , you will receive a replacement product FREE of charge. Please email [email protected] to inform us first of any products issues. A pre-paid box will be mailed out to you within 48 hours. Please include the molded product in box and ship it back. Molded products must be returned in order to receive replacement.


 
Good Info & Great Advice.  Thanks Rosalind.  

I am probably right at that 6 month mark with this Avacado Hair Cream.  Will focus heavily on using this up.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Hair Divas!
> 
> Nobody's up yet?
> 
> Anyway, I decided to pull that 16 ounce Mozeke Avacado Hair Cream out the Fridge. This will be my moisturizer. Need to use this up.
> 
> Has anyone looked at *cough* Mozeke's new product line?
> 
> Truthfully, some of the stuff sounds really good.
> 
> Will rub on some Mozeke.


 
 and mad I'm interested in quite a few of them. I've never had any problems with my Mozeke stuff. I just don't like how ya'll said she treated folks. I also don't like no 16oz products . Seriously? Just use better preservatives. I also don't like that she wants you to send the product back first. You know like you're lying or something. I don't remember what vendor said something about folks saying they didn't receive an item but in the USPS system it says you did. Hello, USPS lies too. Plenty of times it says delivered and I go to the condo office and that ish ain't there. Don't get me started on USPS......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> and mad I'm interested in quite a few of them. I've never had any problems with my Mozeke stuff. I just don't like how ya'll said she treated folks. *I also don't like no 16oz products* . Seriously? Just use better preservatives. I also don't like that she wants you to send the product back first. You know like you're lying or something. I don't remember what vendor said something about folks saying they didn't receive an item but in the USPS system it says you did. Hello, USPS lies too. Plenty of times it says delivered and I go to the condo office and that ish ain't there. Don't get me started on USPS......


 
I had ordered this product which was shipped in a Priority Mail Envelope.  When I opened the Envelope, the lid was off and the product was all inside the envelope.

She sent out a replacement right away.  (Another 16 ounce), so this is what I am focused on using up.  Great Customer Service that time.

I was just a little put out with her on BF when I attempted to place an order and was like several minutes late in attempting to pay and she wouldn't acknowledge the Sale Price.

I've never had anything mold on me etc......It was just her CS on BF that I was a little  about.

Who knows.....I may try some of her new stuff.  A couple items do interest me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I only have 1 4 ounce bottle of JBCO left.  

I thought I would have enough to last me through Spring into early Summer.  Now...not so sure? 

I may hafta' re-up on JBCO.  Wish I could find some on Sale. 

I see there's an offer for B2G1....not sure if I want that tho'.


----------



## Priss Pot

Brownie518 said:


> I want that MAC Slimshine in Bare that Priss has on in her sig.....



Hey, Brownie.  Although the Slimshines are discontinued, MAC's lipstick in Blankety is a very close match-up.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  What is everyone up to today?  I have been cleaning all day and later, i am going to head over to my mom's house for the rest of the day.


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!  What is everyone up to today?  I have been cleaning all day and later, i am going to head over to my mom's house for the rest of the day.



I'm gonna go to Home Depot to pick up some items I need for school then head to the library for the evening.

*deliberately not mentioning my plan of making a pit-stop by Target to pick up a Sonia Kashuk crease brush to ease this No Buy* 

Oh yeah, and today I learned how to do a fish braid!  I watched a couple of YT vids, and it was much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, not up to anything. Getting ready for work tonight, going to wash some clothes and chill. Going to moisturize my hair and may use up the little dew today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, not up to anything. Getting ready for work tonight, going to wash some clothes and chill. Going to moisturize my hair and may use up the little dew today.


 
Hey Girl!

Just rubbed on a little Hydratherma Oil.

Not much going on this way either.  

And not close to using up anything either.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's some things I Know I Definitely need and will look to get in February:
New Wig
Neutralizing Color Alarm Shampoo
Conditioning Caps
Base for Relaxer
*VD Sale Items (if there are any)


----------



## La Colocha

I don't need anything yet, i guess i will keep going on to march., I still will check back with kbb every week to see if the masks are on sale.


----------



## Priss Pot

I just came across a split end.  OMG.  I feel like I'm about to have a panic attack or something; there's this hurt deep down inside me.

I know I sound crazy right now .  My ends suffered some blow-dryer damage back in the fall when I was straightening often.  I know it had something to do with my technique because my sections were way too big and my hair was pretty wet.  Not to mention during the summer, the wide comb attachment broke (the blow dryer came with 2, a wide one and a fine one), so I started using the fine tooth one this fall  I didn't start seeing those tiny broken hairs until like after 2 months of straightening.

I gave myself a dusting in early Dec and another one a couple weeks ago.  Those small broken strands decreased greatly, and now I don't really see them that much when I detangle or apply moisturizer except for every now and then.  Today, I was smoothing on product, one of the broken hairs came out, but it was split. 

It's just one, but I can't help but to think about how many more may be in there


----------



## SimJam

mkd said:


> Hey ladies! What is everyone up to today? I have been cleaning all day and later, i am going to head over to my mom's house for the rest of the day.


 
my day exactly 

did some housework in the morning, then headed to my parents.

I usually spend sunday evening with my parents,even though they are 5 mins drive away from me most nights Im too tired to stop by, 'cept for wednesday which is soup day for dinner .... I love me some soup


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> I just came across a split end.  OMG.  I feel like I'm about to have a panic attack or something; there's this hurt deep down inside me.



I wouldn't worry about it. I get splits and ssk but we have like 100,000 hairs on our heads And some of the hairs with splits are going to become shed hairs anyway.. I would be worried if they were more then 1/4 in long up the shaft though. I just snip them off.


----------



## La Colocha

Finished the small dew and on to the big one.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
i didnt do the hard core protein today. i just co washed with AO GPB and used komaza shea butter lotion as a leave in. i love that stuff. not only does it have pathenol but it also has amino acids and jojoba protein. just what my hair needs in a daily moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> i didnt do the hard core protein today. i just co washed with AO GPB and used *komaza shea butter lotion as a leave in. i love that stuff. not only does it have pathenol but it also has amino acids and jojoba protein. just what my hair needs in a daily moisturizer*.


 
Uh Oh....  Say What?????

Sounds like Big Daddy might have some competition


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh....  Say What?????
> 
> Sounds like Big Daddy might have some competition


shhhhh dont be starting nothing
but so far i really like it.
my local store has jbco if you want me to pick you up a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *shhhhh dont be starting nothing*
> *but so far i really like it.*
> *my local store has jbco if you want me to pick you up a bottle*.


 
Girl.  Don't Start Nothin' Won't Be Nothin' 

No.....I ended up finding another jar buried deep in my stash.  

Thanks Anyway


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh....  Say What?????
> 
> Sounds like Big Daddy might have some competition



I like the Shea Butter Lotion but the Dew absorbs more readily on my wet and dry hair. On dry hair the SBL can get a little spotty for me.


----------



## chebaby

lmao.
now i have 2 lotions i really like.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot to mention that i dont see how in the heck qhemet marketed this watery lotion as a deep conditioner. yall know im not one to care if a conditioner is thick or not but this stuff here aint no dang deep conditioner. and it stinks. i cant place the smell but it aint good.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh and i forgot to mention that i dont see how in the heck qhemet marketed this watery lotion as a deep conditioner. yall know im not one to care if a conditioner is thick or not but this stuff here aint no dang deep conditioner. and it stinks. i cant place the smell but it aint good.



Some people have said lavender which can be a bit funky.


----------



## chebaby

i dont like lavender i dont know if thats the smell though. whatever it is she needs to change it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and i forgot to mention that i dont see how in the heck qhemet marketed this watery lotion as a deep conditioner. yall know im not one to care if a conditioner is thick or not but this stuff here aint no dang deep conditioner. and it stinks. i cant place the smell but it aint good.*


 


La Colocha said:


> *Some people have said lavender which can be a bit funky*.


 
Yeah I read it is very runny. 

I don't think I'd like it as a DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

......maybe a leave in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I like the SBL too.  I used it most recently on a friends hair who is like 4b and it worked really well.  She had washed and DC'd and airdried with nothing on her hair.  It made her hair so soft and moisturized.  

I used it on my hair during the summer when I went to the shore for a week.  It really held up with all the salt water and sun.

I would reorder during a sale (after I use up my other L-I)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I need to start doing my hair but I'm just so tired.

I'm still going to do a silk wrap and then put some curlers in.  

Trying to figure out what I can use for moisture that's not going to cause reversion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hope I use a coupla' items up soon.

I hope to keep the buying to a _minimum_ and keep shopping my stash.


----------



## La Colocha

T you did wonderful this month. You can do it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

ITA.  Ms. T you are doing exactly what you said you would and I know you can continue with it next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T you did wonderful this month. You can do it.*


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *ITA. Ms. T you are doing exactly what you said you would and I know you can continue with it next month.*


 
Thanks Ladies.....

I honestly want to try to be more 'mindful' in my hair product spending.  I need to be deep into my _existing_ stash in 2011.

With an 'occasional' splurge.  Just not a splurge every week.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't think this silk wrap was such a good idea.  My ends felt so crispy when I combed out the curls.  The whole length of the hair felt good even the ends but when I combed out the curls even the smooth looking ones were poofy.

It took me nearly 30mins to get it into a really funky beehive. I used a lil SSI hair cream it cause the least reversion out of the 3 L-I i tested first.  Then sealed with EVCO.

I may give myself a light dusting if it comes out nice.


----------



## natura87

I just got in from work. I am about to DC with the rest of the Skala Fruit Cocktail Masque, honey and EVCO. I gave my sister some stuff for my neice's hair and I am just finishing up deciding what I will donate.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I only have 1 4 ounce bottle of JBCO left.
> 
> I thought I would have enough to last me through Spring into early Summer.  Now...not so sure?
> 
> I may hafta' re-up on JBCO.  Wish I could find some on Sale.
> 
> I see there's an offer for B2G1....not sure if I want that tho'.



I need more, also. I have one bottle left that I've been nursing. Gotta look around for another good deal...



Priss Pot said:


> Hey, Brownie.  Although the Slimshines are discontinued, MAC's lipstick in Blankety is a very close match-up.



 Thanks, Priss! *makes note* Let me go take a look...Tuesday is the first, right?  No  buy will be over!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *i dont like lavender* i dont know if thats the smell though. whatever it is she needs to change it.



Ughh, neither do I!! It almost makes me gag!! If I take my mother out, she knows she can't use her lavender hand lotion cuz I will have a fit!!


----------



## mkd

My ends need to be trimmed pretty badly.  I don't want to flat iron again to trim them.   I wonder if I can get a good trim without it being bone straight.  My sister trimmed them last time, I need to ask her what she thinks.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Ughh, neither do I!! It almost makes me gag!! If I take my mother out, she knows she can't use her lavender hand lotion cuz I will have a fit!!



ohh no it smells like lavender? erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I re-wrapped my hair and I'm under the bonnet dryer again.

My ends looked better.  I think I should have done this in the reverse order...curled then silk wrapped.  I think it would have been painful either way.

I'm going into minibraids this weekend.  I'll henna Thursday into Friday then put in the minibraids.  Do my best to keep them in for 2 weeks to cut down on my manipulation.


----------



## Priss Pot

OMG Charz, your rollerset is so purrty *drool*


----------



## mkd

Pretty hair Charz!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> ohh no it smells like lavender? erplexed



Damn, Charz, your hair looks nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm at work, of course, and everyone is workin my last one!!!  I'm about to kick this one dude is his neck. He is so annoying. Anyway, we are getting ready for yet another snowstorm on Tuesday into Wednesday!  Sooo, I'll be in the house all day Wednesday and I can't wait to do my hair. Not sure what to use. I was thinking of using the BnB mask T gave me. We'll see...


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> OMG Charz, your rollerset is so purrty *drool*





mkd said:


> Pretty hair Charz!





Brownie518 said:


> Damn, Charz, your hair looks nice!!!!!!!!




Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I'm at work, of course, and everyone is workin my last one!!!  I'm about to kick this one dude is his neck. He is so annoying.




I got my hair into a pony tail . I will be wearing one a couple times a week now. Depends on my mood each day but I will definitely be wearing one tomorrow.  So I put in a loose pony tail then laid my hair down with some KBN gel  and used a scarf. It looked alright. That KBN doesn't have enough hold for me and I loaded that stuff down. So yeah it's a no go. I will go with my tried and true aloe vera gelly tomorrow. I actually got this idea from Elle. I will always worry about my edges so anything that doesn't pull tightly on them works. In one of her videos she pulled her hair back loosely and I think she used Qhem's Burdock Root Butter Cream and a scarf. My hair lays down better with gel. Thanks, Elle .

I finished Komaza's Moku Shampoo today. I have one backup.


----------



## Brownie518

I used my TT on dry hair this morning! Wow!! I can't wait to see how it works on wet hair (and I'm still scared of those teeth).


----------



## natura87

I couldnt find my EVCO or EVOO or the lil bit of VF I have left (I'm moving stuff around) so I used Sunflower instead. I will rinse this out in the morning.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know yall are sleep! I should be too! I massaged my scalp with my jbco mix as I watched the season finale of RHOA...what a mess lol! My hair is loosely banded from when I set it on Thursday night! Really low manipulation for me - woohoo! I hope it lasts until Friday/Saturday wash day! Im working out this whole week so we will see! Talk to you guys tomoro.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> ohh no it smells like lavender? erplexed


 
Cute Charz, are you going to do a rollersetting video?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, charz your hair is pretty. We are expecting a lot of snow today and tomorrow yay *rolls eyes*. People already talking about not going to work and it hasn't even started yet, lawd. Not doing anything to my hair today.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, charz your hair is pretty. We are expecting a lot of snow today and tomorrow yay *rolls eyes*. People already talking about not going to work and it hasn't even started yet, lawd. Not doing anything to my hair today.


 
I seen that be careful.


----------



## SimJam

BFH is having a promotion for loyal customers ... meh

Love My Bear Fruit Hair Customer Loyalty Program - Bear Fruit Hair


----------



## SimJam

Ladies please be safe with all that snow..... 

Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future. 

how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)


----------



## mkd

SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future.
> 
> how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)


 I am natural SimJam.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future.
> 
> how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)



2 years natural on 3/2/11 (at 2 am), 3 years post in either May or June( I forget when I had my last relaxer).


----------



## EllePixie

Cosigning with everyone on your hair, Charz. Looks awesome.

That thread makes me want to throw myself under a bus.

Morning y'all.


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> Cosigning with everyone on your hair, Charz. Looks awesome.
> 
> That thread makes me want to throw myself under a bus.
> 
> Morning y'all.


 
Thank you!



SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future.
> 
> how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)


 
Thanks love! I'm natural!



La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, charz your hair is pretty. We are expecting a lot of snow today and tomorrow yay *rolls eyes*. People already talking about not going to work and it hasn't even started yet, lawd. Not doing anything to my hair today.


 
Thank you 



Ltown said:


> Cute Charz, are you going to do a rollersetting video?


 
Thanks lady! Maybe in the future, it takes me 70 minutes to rollerset this natural hair. When I get faster then yeah.


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future.
> 
> how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)


 
Natural here!


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> Cosigning with everyone on your hair, Charz. Looks awesome.
> 
> *That thread makes me want to throw myself under a bus.*
> 
> Morning y'all.



Lank(or PM) por favor.


----------



## SimJam

yeah which thread (nosey)


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> yeah which thread (nosey)



I'm pretty sure you can guess...it's been going on for like four days...


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future.
> 
> how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)


 
1 year natural!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I think I have the flu.  And we are getting a ton of snow this week.  

I gave away some hair stuff this weekend.  The rest is going to the women's shelter.


----------



## SimJam

EllePixie said:


> I'm pretty sure you can guess...it's been going on for like four days...


 
she who shall not be named ?


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> she who shall not be named ?



 The delusion in that thread is uncanny.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz, what would you say is the most difficult part of rollersetting natural hair?

SimJam, I'll be natural for 4 years come April 1.


----------



## natura87

I can't rollerset. I tried, didnt even get one roller in, got mad at myself for even considering it and just gave it up. That was about a year ago...I should try it again.


----------



## SimJam

so many naturals !?!?!?!

awesome .... oh Im 1 year and 2 months natural and coming upon my time of "testing". Nvr made it to 2 years natural but Im gonna dooooo itttttt this time


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> so many naturals !?!?!?!
> 
> awesome .... oh Im 1 year and 2 months natural and coming upon my time of "testing". Nvr made it to 2 years natural but Im gonna dooooo itttttt this time



Nice! I'm one year one month.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> Charz, what would you say is the most difficult part of rollersetting natural hair?
> 
> SimJam, I'll be natural for 4 years come April 1.


 

Getting the roots straight by far. Especially with shorter pieces like baby hairs. My crown is 15 inches so it's like I have to wrap it a ton of times and my arms hurt lol.


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> so many naturals !?!?!?!
> 
> awesome .... oh Im 1 year and 2 months natural and coming upon my time of "testing". Nvr made it to 2 years natural but Im gonna dooooo itttttt this time


 
That's awesome! I'll be 3 years in November!


----------



## Ese88

Hey Guys,nothing new to report.
Hey Sim, I'm natural,since October last yr.


----------



## Priss Pot

I just co-washed   I haven't done that in months.  I co-washed with AO HSR (in an effort to use it up) and detangled with the Magic Star Rake.  Afterwards I used Curls Milkshake as a leave-in and sealed with castor oil and some shea butter, then put my hair in a bun, while still trying to keep it as stretched as possible by twisting the ends of the hair and then wrapping it around to form the bun.  

I'm not about to give up my stretched styles just yet since the weather is still cold, but it was nice to do it again.  I'll go back to my usual co-wash pattern in the late spring/summer.


----------



## Shay72

SimJam--I'm natural. 7 months post bc and 19 months since my last relaxer this week.  

Charz--Your hair looks so beautiful. I just ain't got that type of patience. At some point I will be going to one of these natural salons in the DMV and ya'll know I will come in here and do a review.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> SimJam--I'm natural. 7 months post bc and 19 months since my last relaxer this week.
> 
> Charz--Your hair looks so beautiful. I just ain't got that type of patience. At some point I will be going to one of these natural salons in the DMV and ya'll know I will come in here and do a review.


 
Thank you! it's not as long as twisting my hair, 2-3 hours!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope all is well with everyone.

I'm natural 16months.
Charz nice roller set ;can't wait till I can do those.
Elle, no comment about that thread; I just knew that was gonna get crazy.
More snow coming soon I'm so done with winter urgh.


----------



## EllePixie

I decided to restyle my hair this morning...Last night I did it and slept with a plastic cap on, but I really hate how my hair comes out when I do that.


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> I decided to restyle my hair this morning...Last night I did it and slept with a plastic cap on, but I really hate how my hair comes out when I do that.


 

I can't sleep with a cap on, unless it's a DC. it gets all musty or something.


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I can't sleep with a cap on, unless it's a DC. it gets all musty or something.



Yea I just did it since my hair was still wet and I didn't want to get my pillow wet. It makes my roots really puffy and my hair smushes in the cap.


----------



## Charz

When I DC I do not detangle my hair. I use my leave-in to detangle. I am trying to figure out if my leave-in's should be more high quality or my DC. I might just DC with only AOHSR. It does a wonderful job, is cheap and all natural. And I might just use Qhemet Biologics leave-in's to detangle with, including the CTDG and the Moringa...hmmm


----------



## SimJam

EllePixie said:


> Yea I just did it since my hair was still wet and I didn't want to get my pillow wet. It makes my roots really puffy and my hair smushes in the cap.


 
I was wondering why in hecks name u wud STYLE your hair then sleep in a plastic cap 

when my hair is still wet at bedtime I just tie it down as I wud normally, then put 2 towels on my pillow.

one I wrap around it and pin with safety pins (thats the backup) and the other one I double up and place on top of the pillow. usually I the loose towel stays in place.

if ur a crazy sleeper, this may not work for u lol


----------



## EllePixie

SimJam said:


> I was wondering why in hecks name u wud STYLE your hair then sleep in a plastic cap
> 
> when my hair is still wet at bedtime I just tie it down as I wud normally, then put 2 towels on my pillow.
> 
> one I wrap around it and pin with safety pins (thats the backup) and the other one I double up and place on top of the pillow. usually I the loose towel stays in place.
> 
> if ur a crazy sleeper, this may not work for u lol



Hmmm...well I normally sleep with my hair in puffs, like little kid pigtails...but I think I would mess up my hair even more if it were still wet. The cap used to work when my hair was much shorter but now... 

I just need to do my hair earlier in the day lol....


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> I was wondering why in hecks name u wud STYLE your hair then sleep in a plastic cap
> 
> when my hair is still wet at bedtime I just tie it down as I wud normally, then put 2 towels on my pillow.
> 
> one I wrap around it and pin with safety pins (thats the backup) and the other one I double up and place on top of the pillow. usually I the loose towel stays in place.
> 
> if ur a crazy sleeper, this may not work for u lol


 
SimJam, me too my hair is even wet in the am and I sleep wild. 



Charz said:


> When I DC I do not detangle my hair. I use my leave-in to detangle. I am trying to figure out if my* leave-in's should be more high quality or* my DC. I might just DC with only AOHSR. It does a wonderful job, is cheap and all natural. And I might just use Qhemet Biologics leave-in's to detangle with, including the CTDG and the Moringa...hmmm


 
I've used alot of leave in and have more that then DC. I've used Jasmine, SSI, Taiiajh to name a few. The one that works the best is Mane n Tail detangler.


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> When I DC I do not detangle my hair. I use my leave-in to detangle. I am trying to figure out if my leave-in's should be more high quality or my DC. I might just DC with only AOHSR. It does a wonderful job, is cheap and all natural. And I might just use Qhemet Biologics leave-in's to detangle with, including the CTDG and the Moringa...hmmm


 
I was gonna ask if u DC on wet or dry hair but u do both right?

was thinking abt this the other day too re: quality of DC vs leave-in, Im fine with a good performing DC, as u said one that performs to your liking with the ingredients your hair likes, and a great leave-in - since thats what, well Im going to leave in my hair (hehe Im easily amused)

a good DC should provide a sufficient base of moisture which the leave-in should boost

I use the CTDG as a leave in and also baggy with it on clean hair.


----------



## SimJam

where's Miss T?


----------



## Priss Pot

I forgot I have a jar of Qhemet CTDG in my cabinet.  Back in the summer of 2009, I used that leave-in exclusively when detangling my hair for a twist-out.  I've gone through 2 jars since I first tried it.  Now, this is my 3rd; it's not even nearly done.  I've only used about 1/4 of it probably.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam said:


> I was gonna ask if u DC on wet or dry hair but u do both right?
> 
> was thinking abt this the other day too re: quality of DC vs leave-in, *Im fine with a good performing DC, as u said one that performs to your liking with the ingredients your hair likes, and a great leave-in - since thats what, well Im going to leave in my hair *(hehe Im easily amused)
> 
> a good DC should provide a sufficient base of moisture which the leave-in should boost
> 
> I use the CTDG as a leave in and also baggy with it on clean hair.


 

That's exactly how I look at it. I think that way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> *I was wondering why in hecks name u wud STYLE your hair then sleep in a plastic cap*
> 
> when my hair is still wet at bedtime I just tie it down as I wud normally, then put 2 towels on my pillow.
> 
> one I wrap around it and pin with safety pins (thats the backup) and the other one I double up and place on top of the pillow. usually I the loose towel stays in place.
> 
> if ur a crazy sleeper, this may not work for u lol



Hey now!! My styles only consist of 2 strand twists and box braids, but I can only style my hair when it is wet or damp. It would laugh at me if I tried to style it when dry.


----------



## Charz

Ok I had a relapse....i bought 4 pairs of stuart weitzman heels.....


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> I was gonna ask if u DC on wet or dry hair but u do both right?
> 
> was thinking abt this the other day too re: quality of DC vs leave-in, Im fine with a good performing DC, as u said one that performs to your liking with the ingredients your hair likes, and a great leave-in - since thats what, well Im going to leave in my hair (hehe Im easily amused)
> 
> a good DC should provide a sufficient base of moisture which the leave-in should boost
> 
> I use the CTDG as a leave in and also baggy with it on clean hair.


 
Yeah, dry since my leg is messed up. it's easier.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Ok I had a relapse....i bought 4 pairs of stuart weitzman heels.....







*pours out likka for Charz*


----------



## SimJam

when u slip u slide eh?

Ummm (that means when u fall u fall hard)


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> when u slip u slide eh?
> 
> Ummm (that means when u fall u fall hard)


 
THEY WERE ON SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!    for 45% percent off!!!!!

They the only shoe that fits my wide feet and don't look like granny shoes 

I couldn't help myself! I'm building a capsule wardrobe ohwell:


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> THEY WERE ON SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!    for 45% percent off!!!!!
> 
> They the only shoe that fits my wide feet and don't look like granny shoes
> 
> I couldn't help myself! I'm building a capsule wardrobe ohwell:


 

A good shoe sale is hard to pass by coming from shoehoe But does this break your No buy rules?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> A good shoe sale is hard to pass by coming from shoehoe But does this break your No buy rules?


 
lol, i was trying not to shop until May. oh well, these shoe's are hot, i couldn't pass them up. I love SW. High quality designer shoes for big wide feet like mine.


----------



## natura87

Lawd, give Charz the skrenff not to slip up again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....Just got home a bit ago. 

Felt like doing my hair, so I am doing a HOT under my Mastex Heat Cap.  Thought I'd finish up an Oil, but got enough left for 1 more HOT or Rinse.erplexed  

Charz:  Hair is Fierce.  Pumps are Smokin'. 

I know you spent a Fortune on Stuart's.:dollar:  One of my all time Fav Shoe Designers. 

Hi Sim:  I'm Relaxed.  Actually, I think Me, Brownie & Brown Betty are the only relaxed ones in this thread.  HijabFlyGirl and a couple others when they stop by.  *not too many tho'* That Post Regularly.

I'll cowash this out with some Oyin Honey Hemp, do a quick reconstructor and DC with prolly KBB.  Would like to be  completely finished by 7:30 EST (if possible).

We're expecting a Ginormous Snow Storm too.  My Secretary is praying so she doesn't hafta' come in. 

I'll still hafta' show up tho'.


----------



## natura87

I rinsed out the DC awhile ago but its gonna take forever for this to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> THEY WERE ON SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!    for 45% percent off!!!!!
> 
> They the only shoe that fits my wide feet and don't look like granny shoes
> 
> I couldn't help myself! I'm building a capsule wardrobe ohwell:


 
I didn't know SW's made Wide Widths.  I guess that's one good thing about this designer.  Very accomodating.  But then again, hmp.  They should be for the PRICE.

Explain what a "Capsule" Wardrobe is?  You mean Higher End Items????


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz: Hair is Fierce. Pumps are Smokin'.
> 
> I know you spent a Fortune on Stuart's.:dollar: One of my all time Fav Shoe Designers.


 

Thank you! I knew you wouldn't judge me 

 Amazon.com: Women's Shoes: Sandals, Pumps, Boots, Flats, Outdoor, Athletic


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't know SW's made Wide Widths. I guess that's one good thing about this designer. Very accomodating. But then again, hmp. They should be for the PRICE.
> 
> Explain what a "Capsule" Wardrobe is? You mean Higher End Items????


 

It's classic and timeless pieces that are trend resistant, high quality and have many applications in your wardrobe. 

Like a good pair of black high heels, good quality basic tees, a clutch, good quality dark rinse jeans, trenchcoat, leather jacket etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> A good shoe sale is hard to pass by *coming from shoehoe* But does this break your No buy rules?


 
Me Too Ltown

And Trust Me, that was One HARD ADDICTION for me to beat.    That and Purses and Coats, make-up and Perfume.  

When I go.....(as you all know) I Go HARD!  And before that, it was lingerie.

But I beat them all.  Now I'm looking for Deliverance from Hair Products.  

I think, if my hair wasn't so Jacked Up, I wouldn't continue to struggle in this area.  

Once I really, really get my hair 'on track' I think I can put this into it's proper place as well. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Ltown

T, be safe! We have ice storm coming through they already given us the telework/unschedule leave notice. After last week traffic jam. Be safe Shay, Che! 
I forgot to tell you all my Mom had mild stroke last Tuesday, sister notice something wrong with her mouth but she kept ignoring her. She been doing her thing, driving around town, talking up storm with me and other and they finally got her to ER yesterday and they said it must of happen last week. This  was a blessing because it could have been worst, I'm not worried have large family in the area OH and actually once everyone knew they had a calvary in the ER waiting. So please keep us in your prayers. thanks!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Thank you! I knew you wouldn't judge me
> 
> Amazon.com: Women's Shoes: Sandals, Pumps, Boots, Flats, Outdoor, Athletic



 


Oh man.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, be safe!* We have ice storm coming through they already given us the telework/unschedule leave notice. After last week traffic jam. Be safe Shay, Che!
> I forgot to tell you all my Mom had mild stroke last Tuesday, sister notice something wrong with her mouth but she kept ignoring her. She been doing her thing, driving around town, talking up storm with me and other and they finally got her to ER yesterday and they said it must of happen last week. This was a blessing because it could have been worst, I'm not worried have large family in the area OH and actually once everyone knew they had a calvary in the ER waiting. So please keep us in your prayers. thanks!


 
Girl....I'm ticked I'm considered "Essential"  Especially as far out in the 'boonies' as I am and still have to make it Downtown.

Anyway, Yes, I will definitely keep your Mom in my prayers and put her on my "Prayer List".  (And ask friends to pray as well).  

Glad she has a lot of support there and so do you, so you don't have to be worried, since you are so far away. 

Keep us Posted.


----------



## La Colocha

Praying for you and your mom ltown. This snow is getting it in today and we are supposed to get the worst of it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Thank you! I knew you wouldn't judge me *
> 
> Amazon.com: Women's Shoes: Sandals, Pumps, Boots, Flats, Outdoor, Athletic


 
No You Didn't Just have me looking at Shoes on Amazon!

Chile...I didn't even know Amazon *had* Shoes. 

I am so glad the Shoe Spirit left me.  That Addiction almost cost me a relationship (when I _'cared'_)  I was Shoe-sessed!

*for shame*


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> T, be safe! We have ice storm coming through they already given us the telework/unschedule leave notice. After last week traffic jam. Be safe Shay, Che!
> I forgot to tell you all my Mom had mild stroke last Tuesday, sister notice something wrong with her mouth but she kept ignoring her. She been doing her thing, driving around town, talking up storm with me and other and they finally got her to ER yesterday and they said it must of happen last week. This  was a blessing because it could have been worst, I'm not worried have large family in the area OH and actually once everyone knew they had a calvary in the ER waiting. So please keep us in your prayers. thanks!


sent a prayer up for your family and your mom. im glad shes ok and has lots of family around.
i heard about the snow coming. i thought it was supposed to be tomorrow but just found out its tonighterplexed im not prepared but if someone calls out im taking that over time baby. aint no shame in my game, i need the money. hope it starts after my parents get home.


----------



## chebaby

ok these people are stupid. thats all.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chebaby:  I mailed your Komaza DC'er Samples today.


----------



## natura87

Praying for your mom, Ltown.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chebaby:  I mailed your Komaza DC'er Samples today.


:blowkiss: thanx T. im sure i will love them. just mad the local store doesnt have them.

Elle, you in here girl??? come on back to the right side


----------



## EllePixie

LOL!! I was just about to type that I was coming back in here since you regulated me out of the "other" thread...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> LOL!! I was just about to type that I was coming back in here since you regulated me out of the "other" thread...


 
Am I the Only One that doesn't know what you all are talmbout?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Am I the Only One that doesn't know what you all are talmbout?


 

The thread that has over 17,000 views... 

I'm annoyed that Sage doesn't have the Dew yet...I'm gonna need to re-up my Whipped Pudding and Honey Hemp soon and I wanna order everything at once...I guess Oyin is my only option.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Am I the Only One that doesn't know what you all are talmbout?


we are talking about the krappy thread.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> we are talking about the krappy thread.


 
"Krappy."  It shole is something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *BFH is having a promotion for loyal customers ... meh*
> 
> Love My Bear Fruit Hair Customer Loyalty Program - Bear Fruit Hair


 
Um....We (BFH & I) had discussed my receiving a Friends & Family Discount before this *coughs, frowns, yawns & rolls eyes hard* in 2010.

So. We'll see if their honor their commitment. 

I'm sure they will/should.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we are talking about the krappy thread.


 


EllePixie said:


> "Krappy."  It shole is something...


 
I think I figured it out?  The one that somebody is checkin' their lenght?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I figured it out? The one that somebody is checkin' their lenght?


 
I ain't one to gossip so you ain't heard that from me.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I ain't one to gossip so you ain't heard that from me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OMG I'm gonna be buried in snow until Friday.
DH's job already rented rooms so I won't be seing him after tonight, the kids will also be home. This is messing up my vacation planning cuz now the kids have to make up all these snow days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I ain't one to gossip so you ain't heard that from me.


 
....................

hmp.  i saw it


----------



## La Colocha

Going to cowash tomorrow with hv 24/7 and dc with bfh pistachio. Moisturize with the dew and seal with kbn oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer with KBB Hair Masque. 

I have about 1 DC'ing Session left in this jar.  And I have a back-up.

11 Weeks Post and just did an Emergencee Treatment, so any extra Moisture will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown--I have you & your mom in my thoughts. Arlington also did the telework/unscheduled leave thing too.

Charz--Please do not beat yourself up. I thought you were allowed to buy things if they were at least 40% off.

An interesting thing. I did not like my hair being in a ponytail today. I felt trapped. What's funny about that is when I was relaxed all I ever did was pull my hair back or had it in some braid extensions. Now that I'm natural I want it out.


----------



## La Colocha

What's my hair type?


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> What's my hair type?



100% Colocha!!!



I dont even know what that means? What does it mean?

j/k...I'm assuming 4a right?


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> 100% Colocha!!!
> 
> I dont even know what that means? What does it mean?
> 
> j/k...I'm assuming 4a right?



Lmao, i like that, 100% colocha. It means coily or curly one. I thought i was a 4a but idk, folks got me confused. So i will claim colocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> So i will claim colocha.


 
And make that 100%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got finished steaming.  Now under the dryer.  

Finished up the BFH Desert Drench L-I.  I have a back up, but will go back to MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail and finish that up too. 

Will Moisturize with Claudie Satin Hair Lotion.  Slightly bored already with the Mozeke.  May pull it out again next week tho'.

Finished up earlier than I thought.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> And make that 100%



In the name girl. Lawd i don't want to go to work tonight. I can just imagine how many people won't show up and live 2 miles away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> In the name girl. *Lawd i don't want to go to work tonight. I can just imagine how many people won't show up and live 2 miles away.*


 
Hmp.

Shoot Girl.....I ain't mad at 'em.

..............


----------



## natura87

I dont wanna go into work tomorrow either.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Shoot Girl.....I ain't mad at 'em.
> 
> ..............



2 miles t? 2.They can walk to work and make it in about 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *2 miles t? 2.They can walk to work and make it in about 30 minutes.*


 
Snow +  Home OR Work............

You do the Math


----------



## JerriBlank

IDare,that shea mask from L'occitane has been discontinued,and that's why they were on sale. I'm glad it wasn't a staple,but it was def a back up one.

I have no idea why I thought that The Dew that fatty sent me was put up somewhere,and that when I finished this one,I could move on to that one. Well I realized that I have only bought two bottles of the thing,and that one was sitting off in the corner empty and looking dejected. I dunno why I haven't tossed the empty bottle.
Anyhoo,I panicked and ordered the 16oz from oyin(with that crazy shipping),because my bottle from Fatty is almost gone. I see that it has shipped already(woo hoo!!),so I hope it gets here soon. I unno what i'd do if I ran out.


----------



## chebaby

i did my two braids today, did i tell yall that already? i cant remember. anyway i used the komaza shea butter lotion. and hairveda gelly to slick it back. that jar is almost gone so i will keep using it until its done. then go back to my big ole bottle of aloe gelly.
tomorrow im supposed to start working out with SO so i dont wanna have to worry about my hair.
i wanna lose 20 pounds in i dont know....lets say 3 months. or less im tired of being chubby, chunky, fat, plump or whatever you wanna call it. 
dude on my job talking bout "you look good. aint nothing wrong with you". duh, you want some, what else you gonna say?
then you got the ones that say "you not really fat, its just your boobs make you look bigger than you really are". fo real fo real dude. so now im sherry shepard???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ladybeesrch said:


> *IDare,that shea mask from L'occitane has been discontinued,and that's why they were on sale. I'm glad it wasn't a staple,but it was def a back up one.*
> 
> I have no idea why I thought that The Dew that fatty sent me was put up somewhere,and that when I finished this one,I could move on to that one. Well I realized that I have only bought two bottles of the thing,and that one was sitting off in the corner empty and looking dejected. I dunno why I haven't tossed the empty bottle.
> Anyhoo,I panicked and ordered the 16oz from oyin(with that crazy shipping),because my bottle from Fatty is almost gone. I see that it has shipped already(woo hoo!!),so I hope it gets here soon. I unno what i'd do if I ran out.


 
Girl, thanks for letting me know.  Now....I'll be on the hunt for Sales....

I will definitely have Daddy on my list for BF 2011!  

I'm sick of ya'll talmbout him  And I ain't got none


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, thanks for letting me know.  Now....I'll be on the hunt for Sales....
> 
> I will definitely have Daddy on my list for BF 2011!
> 
> I'm sick of ya'll talmbout him  And I ain't got none


tsk tsk  you shoulda held on to him. shame on you.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i did my two braids today, did i tell yall that already? i cant remember. anyway i used the komaza shea butter lotion. and hairveda gelly to slick it back. that jar is almost gone so i will keep using it until its done. then go back to my big ole bottle of aloe gelly.
> tomorrow im supposed to start working out with SO so i dont wanna have to worry about my hair.
> i wanna lose 20 pounds in i dont know....lets say 3 months. or less im tired of being chubby, chunky, fat, plump or whatever you wanna call it.
> dude on my job talking bout "you look good. aint nothing wrong with you". duh, you want some, what else you gonna say?
> then you got the ones that say "you not really fat, its just your boobs make you look bigger than you really are". *fo real fo real dude. so now im sherry shepard???*




  I.just.cant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tsk tsk  you shoulda held on to him. shame on you.*


 
Ya'll be gettin' busy!


----------



## Charz

I'm working from home tomorrow! And I can walk 80% correctly! and I walked up some stairs (by accident) today normally!


----------



## EllePixie

STILL...girl bye


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> The thread that has over 17,000 views...
> 
> I'm annoyed that Sage doesn't have the Dew yet...I'm gonna need to re-up my Whipped Pudding and Honey Hemp soon and I wanna order everything at once...I guess Oyin is my only option.


I got my dew at Sage, she has it.  Its hard to find online though; I brought mine at the store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm so tempted to e-mail BJ.........about VDay Sales........

I hope in another 5 hours I don't turn into the Abominable Product Junkie


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> I got my dew at Sage, she has it.  Its hard to find online though; I brought mine at the store.



Ahh, thanks. It's not at the online store yet...hopefully they will put it up soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryin' to think what (if) I get anything from SheScentIt


----------



## Shay72

That thread had me . LHCF can be fun sometimes .

LC--My momma talking bout you can telework tomorrow. Please I have like a 15 minute commute and that's with traffic. She is a mess. Now she know she taught me better and I have a high work ethic.

I finished HV's Acai Berry. I have 2 back ups.  I also finished KBN's Nourishing Hair & Body Butter. I will be repurchasing it at some point. I'm sad I'm out of it.


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Ahh, thanks. It's not at the online store yet...hopefully they will put it up soon.


Sorry!  I swear I have seen it on her site before.  I guess I was thinking about somewhere else.

Ltown, I am sorry to hear about your mother's stroke.  Praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## chebaby

elle it is on the site.


----------



## chebaby

nevermind i see the pic up there but it says not found.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> elle it is on the site.





chebaby said:


> nevermind i see the pic up there but it says not found.


Maybe she's out.  I have seen it on her site before.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> *how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)*



2 yrs natural July 1st 2011...3 yrs without a relaxer March 3rd-ish 2011

North East & Mid West Ladies please be safe this week.  It's bout to get ***** up in here.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> Ladies please be safe with all that snow.....
> 
> Charz ... rollerset is hawt !!!! I didnt rollerset over the weekend, but I wanna try in the near future.
> 
> how many of u ladies are natural (without a relaxer)


im natural. will be 2 years in april.


----------



## La Colocha

I'm nachal 3 years on the 4th of july. She had the dew up, it may be sold out because she did the same with the kbb hair mask when it was oos. Then she put it back up, i am keeping an eye on that site for any sales because i can kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## chebaby

oh and do yall know that after all this time my fleurtzy hair butter is still an oil


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh and do yall know that after all this time my fleurtzy hair butter is still an oil



Wow che, something must be missing in it. Mine is solid and haven't melted since it got solid.

Well ladies im out early today, the roads look pretty bad and i don't like to rush. Have a good night.


----------



## chebaby

good night La.
yep, my butter looks just like vatika frosting when it is about the be completely oily but right now its like in between. it still reminds me of a salt scrub lol. smells good though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Night La.  I know I'll be heading out early in the morning also.

I just found out who Fleurtzy was the other day looking for curlformer vids (trying to see how to preserve the curls).  I'm so late on that.


----------



## JerriBlank

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, thanks for letting me know. Now....I'll be on the hunt for Sales....
> 
> I will definitely have Daddy on my list for BF 2011!
> 
> I'm sick of ya'll talmbout him And I ain't got none


 

Let me know if you find any,because it wouldn't hurt me to grab a couple more. 

Oh,and I also wanted to let you guys know that I e-mailed purabodynaturals because I placed my order last Monday night I believe, and the money was still in my account,even though paypal sent me a receipt.
Well they e-mailed me back a half hour later,explaining that my order had shipped out an hour before I e-mailed them. I got an e-mail with my tracking number also after they responded to me.
I hope everything from now to when I open that package goes smoothly,because I am very impressed with their customer service so far.


----------



## EllePixie

Che I'm sorry, I went back in that thread!!! Argh!


----------



## Ltown

thank you ladies for the thoughts and prayers.  I would not be up in here if Mom was doing well. It's a blessing she doing fine and don't even know what happen. DR don't understand why she been walking, talking, driving around for a week and not cripple.  Well it is what it was suppose to be as she was and is still doing she fine(if that make since)


----------



## mkd

I meant to post earlier that BFH's customer loyalty program isn't appealing to me.  I wonder how that is going to go for her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I meant to post earlier *that BFH's customer loyalty program isn't appealing to me.* I wonder how that is going to go for her.


 
...............erplexed


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Che I'm sorry, I went back in that thread!!! Argh!


there there child we all make mistakes. i saw you but i couldnt say anything else i would be admitting i was up in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Stay Outta there!

.............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Stay Outta there!
> 
> .............


i try, i really do lol. its hard though. i cant stand her but i gotta look.i feel shamed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i try, i really do lol. its hard though. i cant stand her but i gotta look.i feel shamed.*


 
I would never had 'clicked' on that mess if Elle hadn't piqued my interest.

Oh Well. That's what I get for being Nosey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Claudie Satin Hair Lotion.  I really like it.  

Will use this for a coupla' weeks.

I'm sure it's nothing like ya'lls babby-daddy....

But it's nice.


----------



## chebaby

i need to use up claudies protein conditioner before it goes bad.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i wanna lose 20 pounds in i dont know....lets say 3 months. or less im tired of being chubby, chunky, fat, plump or whatever you wanna call it.
> dude on my job talking bout "you look good. aint nothing wrong with you". duh, you want some, what else you gonna say?
> then you got the ones that say "you not really fat, its just your boobs make you look bigger than you really are".* fo real fo real dude. so now im sherry shepard???*


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i need to use up claudies protein conditioner before it goes bad.



Me too. Thanks for reminding me.  Maybe I'll get down on that this weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, mother nature is clowning and its going to get worse. lawd. School was canceled today, im not going to do my hair until tomorrow. Its been a long night and im ready to crash. You all be safe dealing with the weather, i don't know if i will make it in to work tonight or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas.

It's a mess here. Terrible Overnight Ice Storm. 

Everything is cancelled/closed. I tried to call into my Job. No answer.

I e-mailed and am taking a sick day. It's just not safe to be on the roads or worth trying to get down there & be involved in an accident.

Just moisturized with Claudie Satin Hair Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to use up *claudies protein conditioner* before it goes bad.


 


Brownie518 said:


> Me too. Thanks for reminding me.  *Maybe I'll get down on that this weekend.*


 
Very Nice. 

I may finish up my opened jar next wash day. I may have 1-2 more treatments.


----------



## SimJam

G'Mornin ladies

I was doing a serch for new directions aromatics and I saw that it was discussed here but at the time the didnt have a US store ... seems like they do now.

Essential Oils, Aromatherapy, Candle, Soap, Cosmetic & Spa Supplies
Essential Oils, Aromatherapy, Candle, Soap, Cosmetic & Spa Supplies
Aromatherapy | Certified Organic Essential Oils Wholesalers | Botanical Skincare Sulphate & Paraben Free | Natural Products | Massage Oils | Natural Cosmetics | Wellbeingnewdirectionsuk.com

Im eyeing some oils, the dead sea mud and containers


----------



## Charz

I can't wait to stock up during black friday. my list so far:

16 AOHSR
5 QB BRBC
5 QB AOHC
5 QB CTDG
sample of the Moringa Tree


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I can't wait to stock up during black friday. my list so far:
> 
> 16 AOHSR
> 5 QB BRBC
> 5 QB AOHC
> 5 QB CTDG
> sample of the Moringa Tree



You know you've got like 10 months right?


----------



## natura87

I really like the Chemistry conditioner as a leave in. It is the perfect consistency, the smell is just right and would be an eventual repurchase if it was on sale. I will wear a twistout (possibly into a puff) for the next few days. I dont think I will use anything up this week.

My little bro asked to used some (I dunno why) and not even 5 minutes later was like "Whats in this stuff? IT BURNS!!".


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> You know you've got like 10 months right?



lol i know haha. i have a huge budget spreadsheet. I have a weakness for hauling versus buying a couple things at once.

But I have not bought a hair product since August, with exception to the KBB hair mask flash sale.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> lol i know haha. i have a huge budget spreadsheet. I have a weakness for hauling versus buying a couple things at once.
> 
> *But I have not bought a hair product since August, with exception to the KBB hair mask flash sale.*



Whoa.

OMG. I tip my hat to ya, that's gotta be tough.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Whoa.
> 
> OMG. I tip my hat to ya, that's gotta be tough.



Thanks. 

Nah it's not difficult, seeing that I have perfected my regimen.

I only wash, moisturize and DC once a week.

And I don't like washing my money down the drain lol.

It's difficult to not hoard my staples though...


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nah it's not difficult, seeing that I have perfected my regimen.
> 
> I only wash, moisturize and DC once a week.
> 
> And I don't like washing my money down the drain lol.
> 
> It's difficult to not hoard my staples though...



My hair on the other hand will take pretty much anything you shoot at it, so that makes the PJ in me a bit weak. I would say that there are maybe 4 or 5 things my hair doesnt like.


----------



## chebaby

hey all
my hair is still in two braids from yesterday. if it doesnt snow/ice storm then ill go back to the gym tomorrow so i wont co wash and rebraid until thursday. when i do i will co wash with darcys pumpkin conditioner and use dew to moisturize.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nah it's not difficult, seeing that I have perfected my regimen.
> 
> I only wash, moisturize and DC once a week.
> 
> And I don't like washing my money down the drain lol.
> 
> It's difficult to not hoard my staples though...


 
I'm finally after 2010 $$$ spee got my regimen down, won't be grabbing or order anything without reading the ingredients for shea butter and I guess since I don't like anything T, ain't sending me nothing and stop everyone else from sending me anything  It's all good less to monitor, store or giveaway.  

Mom getting out today, just have to make major adjustment, now I need to shovel my way to OH to visit.


----------



## EllePixie

I stopped using MTG so I can stretch my wash n gos...tired of walking around with wet hair all day, everyday.

How y'all doin today? I hope it's not too icy in DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *and I guess since I don't like anything T, ain't sending me nothing and stop everyone else from sending me anything*
> 
> Mom getting out today, just have to make major adjustment, now I need to shovel my way to OH to visit.


 
Hursh Girl.  You don't like nothin'. 

I'm sure I haven't stopped anybody from sending you nothing.  We Grown Women.

Hope Your Moms is getting better day by day.  Go see her Soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well........I went into work. erplexed 

Treacherous!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well........I went into work. erplexed
> 
> Treatcherous!



I thought you called in? What choo doin?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well........I went into work. erplexed
> 
> Treatcherous!



Yikes! I know a lot of people in my company took off today...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I thought you called in? What choo doin?*


 
I called a friend of mine and she was 'in' and told me the roads weren't too bad.erplexed  

Girl.........I could barely get out of my Subdivision, but once I got on the Expressway, it wasn't too terrible.



EllePixie said:


> *Yikes! I know a lot of people in my company took off today...*


 
Mine too.  I left early.  

We have an _Essential Personnel _2 hour minimum.  I stayed about 4 hours and split.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up a JBCO *1 more left*
Used up a Hydratherma Oil *1 more left*

Both will be replaced.


----------



## La Colocha

Idk if i will be able to get out or not, depends on how much snow we get and if the trucks will be out. They said its a blizzard so we will see.


----------



## EllePixie

Ah, I see. Well at least you got to go home early before it's dark...

Oh and do you guys like the Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion? Someone told me it smells like cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Ah, I see. Well at least you got to go home early before it's dark...
> 
> *Oh and do you guys like the Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion? Someone told me it smells like cake.*


 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!

Both the Oil and the Lotion smell Marvelous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Idk if i will be able to get out or not, depends on how much snow we get and if the trucks will be out. They said its a blizzard so we will see.*


 
It's suppose to be bad tomorrow too.  I think pretty much the rest of this week.

I e-mailed you yesterday.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!
> 
> Both the Oil and the Lotion smell Marvelous!



Dang...*shakes fist* lol

I wasn't that gung ho about looking into it but I have the cake weakness...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Dang...*shakes fist* lol*
> 
> *I wasn't that gung ho about looking into it but I have the cake weakness...*


 
IMHO it even smells better than Vatika Frosting... 

Along the lines of that. 

Girl....it ALL started with Brownie sending me that durn sample  

Now I'm HOOKED!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's suppose to be bad tomorrow too.  I think pretty much the rest of this week.
> 
> I e-mailed you yesterday.



Ours is supposed to end tomorrow afternoon, let me go see.


----------



## chebaby

hydratherma lotion does smell like cake


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well........I went into work. erplexed
> 
> Treacherous!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!
> 
> Both the Oil and the Lotion smell Marvelous!


 
Why you taking chance like that, stay home. 

I have some hydra oil and lotion haven't tried it but I'm sure I'll like it that why I brought it at the spot. Lotion has my favorite *silk protein*. 

The oil can be used as ceramides(olive, castor, peanut, *kukui*,jojoba, *sesame*, emu, apricot,avocado, *sunflower*, macadamia, almond) dang I have the majority of these oils mixologist

Those are high quality ingredients and cost is not bad.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> hydratherma lotion does smell like cake


 
You dirty. You know I'm on a no buy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *You dirty. You know I'm on a no buy!*


 

oke:oke:oke:oke:

Girl....Gone & Get that Lotion.

You know you want it.

It Smells


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> You dirty. You know I'm on a no buy!


im just sayin
it aint better than the dew, or komaza shea lotion for that matter but the smell alone will have you buying it in bulk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im just sayin
> *it aint better than the dew, or komaza shea lotion for that matter but the smell alone will have you buying it in bulk.*


 
I haven't tried these 2, but it is a very, very, very good lotion.

I won't replace Cocosta & Avsoya* unless they're on Sale, I will replace them both with Hydratherma Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't tried these 2, but it is a very, very, very good lotion.
> 
> I won't replace Cocosta & Avsoya* unless they're on Sale, I will replace them both with Hydratherma Oil.


i know i didnt give the hydratherma lotion a good chance. but i was stuck on the hydratherma protein leave in. now that was some good stuff.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:oke:oke:oke:
> 
> Girl....Gone & Get that Lotion.
> 
> You know you want it.
> 
> It Smells


 


chebaby said:


> im just sayin
> it aint better than the dew, or komaza shea lotion for that matter but the smell alone will have you buying it in bulk.


 
Y'all wrong. So wrong. Dead wrong. Effin wrong! I just put some in my cart...and with that $6.92 shipping...it's like $26 for one bottle...no ma'am...I am not the one. I'mma wait until it's nicer out and see if I can get my mama to get me some from the HHB...lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Y'all wrong. So wrong. Dead wrong. Effin wrong! *I just put some in my cart...and with that $6.92 shipping...it's like $26 for one bottle...no ma'am...I am not the one*. I'mma wait until it's nicer out and see if I can get my mama to get me some from the HHB...lol.


 
See. That's the thing. 

But right now, I just can't give it up.

Now I gotta have both the Lotion & the Oil all the time.

*and prolly the protein l-i thanks to che*


----------



## EllePixie

Yea I'll wait. Since I'm not doing my hair everyday I am going to have a LOT of stuff foreeeeever. 

SN: That other thread is getting heated...lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

I like the ht lotion but i can only use it in the summer because of the glycerin and i liked the oil too but it went sour on me and i didn't have it that long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> See. That's the thing.
> 
> But right now, I just can't give it up.
> 
> Now I gotta have both the Lotion & the Oil all the time.
> 
> *and prolly the protein l-i thanks to che*


 
I LURVES It.

I will cut a coupla' off folx before I give it up.

*shakes fist at brownie & che*


----------



## Charz

after post 180 that thread just goes downhill...


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Yea I'll wait. Since I'm not doing my hair everyday I am going to have a LOT of stuff foreeeeever.
> 
> SN: That other thread is getting heated...lmao.


 


Charz said:


> after post 180 that thread just goes downhill...


 
What post PM me I wanna see!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ain't foolin' with ya'll and those threads today.

I have no interest in them *until one of ya'll mention them*


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> What post PM me I wanna see!


----------



## La Colocha

I just realized i made it through the 1st month of the no-buy, yay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* Changing the Subject --- Here's what's in my SheScentIt Cart:

Marula Hemp Butter
Jojoba Hair Milk
Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer

Anybody got any reviews????


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* Changing the Subject --- Here's what's in my SheScentIt Cart:
> 
> Marula Hemp Butter
> Jojoba Hair Milk
> Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer
> 
> Anybody got any reviews????



hair milk is alright, but in a annoying container. you have to pump it like 12 times to get a decent amount of product out. smells like cookies.


----------



## chebaby

for some reason im just not that in to SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *hair milk is alright, but in a annoying container. you have to pump it like 12 times to get a decent amount of product out. smells like cookies.*


 
Thanks Charzie!  Will skip it.  It's only like 4 ounces anyway.  I can put that money towards more Hydratherma.

I may empty that cart out.  Brownie sent me a Marula Hemp anyway.  

And I was curious about the Pumpkin DeFrizz but Fab sent me Darcy's Pumpkin Exlir _*which is prolly the same thing or close to*_

It may depend on the %.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *for some reason im just not that in to SSI.*


 

Girl...You're Not At all. I never hear you buying anything. Surprising!

I would like another Marshmallow Hair Cream tho'.

I can take it or leave it honestly. I have the Okra, Fortifying, Marula, Marshmallow. (That's about it for my SSI stash)erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Would it be wrong to call the pizza man? In the blizzard.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...You're Not At all. I never hear you buying anything. Surprising!
> 
> I would like another Marshmallow Hair Cream tho'.
> 
> I can take it or leave it honestly. I have the Okra, Fortifying, Marula, Marshmallow. (That's about it for my SSI stash)erplexed


when she came out with the marshmallow hair cream i was interested for a quick second. i love when products have "different" ingredients. like marshmallow, or hemp, burdock or whatever. so that caught my eye.
but generally im not interested. only thing i really like from her is the banana brulee.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> when she came out with the marshmallow hair cream i was interested for a quick second. i love when products have "different" ingredients. like marshmallow, or hemp, burdock or whatever. so that caught my eye.
> but generally im not interested. only thing i really like from her is the banana brulee.



I liked the scalp spray the best.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Would it be wrong to call the pizza man? In the blizzard.


no. when im hungry im hungry and delivery is a part of their job description


----------



## chebaby

i feel like blowing that thread up. just walking up in that thang, setting it off and rolling out


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i feel like blowing that thread up. just walking up in that thang, setting it off and rolling out



I am literally CRYING...it's TOO MUCH! And on a Tuesday! It's not even Sunday....


----------



## destine2grow

I always come in here and lurk. I love you ladies. I need to be in this thread anyway trying to use up my stash. Elle you are a trip!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no. when im hungry im hungry and delivery is a part of their job description



I called and whoever comes will get paid, i feel kind of bad nowerplexed.


----------



## chebaby

dont feel bad. if they didnt want to deliver they should have said the weather was too bad.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> dont feel bad. if they didnt want to deliver they should have said the weather was too bad.



I asked the guy and he said he didn't know, but his voice sounded distant like he was staring out the window looking at hell, lmao.


----------



## Charz




----------



## EllePixie

destine2grow said:


> I always come in here and lurk. I love you ladies. I need to be in this thread anyway trying to use up my stash. Elle you are a trip!



Ay...I'm just here to observe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i feel like blowing that thread up. just walking up in that thang, setting it off and rolling out*


 


EllePixie said:


> Ay...I'm just here to observe...


 


EllePixie said:


> I am literally CRYING...it's TOO MUCH! And on a Tuesday! It's not even Sunday....


 


Charz said:


>


 
Ya'll Gangsta' Rachet Up in this Piece!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I asked the guy and he said he didn't know, but his voice sounded distant like he was staring out the window looking at hell, lmao.


 
It Might Not Be Any Good.  

I wouldn't try it


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Might Not Be Any Good.
> 
> I wouldn't try it



What the pizza or the roads?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What the pizza or the roads?


 
That Pizza

The Cheese prolly be all stuck and hard and cold. The crust all nasty.

And Late!


----------



## Charz

yummm i want some pizza


----------



## bronzebomb

I really wanted to order that Sweet Ambrosia by KBB, but I think the Komaza Care Shea Butter Lotion and Oyin hair Dew is similar.  Lawd, I think the "no buy" is really working.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Pizza
> 
> The Cheese prolly be all stuck and hard and cold. The crust all nasty.
> 
> And Late!



They know better, i will leave them standing in the wind. I always check my food before delivery leaves.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> yummm i want some pizza



I have been staying away from fast food but i just have a craving for pizza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I really wanted to order that Sweet Ambrosia by KBB, but I think the Komaza Care Shea Butter Lotion and Oyin hair Dew is similar. *Lawd, I think the "no buy" is really working.*


 
Yeah, it works if you work it. That's why I never understood why the H8ter's & Lurkers always had something to say about this thread.



La Colocha said:


> *They know better, i will leave them standing in the wind. I always check my food before delivery leaves.*


...........


----------



## EllePixie

I want some pizza too but it is not congruent with my current health journey...gar.

I have one bottle left of the SA, our dews are rising so I might break it out. It's the Vanilla Latte scent...saved the best for last!


----------



## EllePixie

POOF! I was in mid-reply too.


----------



## La Colocha

I need to work at the pizza place, this child done drove up in something that looks like a candy orange bat mobile.


----------



## chebaby

i could use a pizza right now. instead i will be eating a salad later on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I need to work at the pizza place, this child done drove up in something that looks like a candy orange bat mobile.


 
It's There Already?

........

How it look/taste


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's There Already?
> 
> ........
> 
> How it look/taste



It looks good but im not really hungry anymore fickle arse huh, salad sounds good che.


----------



## Eisani

La Colocha said:


> Would it be wrong to call the pizza man? In the blizzard.


I just did 

 Hey yall!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *It looks good but im not really hungry anymore fickle arse huh*, salad sounds good che.


 
..................


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..................



You know how you haven't eaten all day and your starving but you wait too long and then when you eat your like meh. yeah that is me i took a few bites but dd and dh like it so it won't go to waste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a couple things I needed leading up to my next relaxer in 2 weeks.

I hope I can really hold it down tho'.  There is not too much I "need" other than some conditioning caps & a replacement wig.erplexed  

After I get those, I should be good.

Imma try not to make many frivilous Purchases this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I just did
> 
> Hey yall!


 
Hey Product Pimp!:blowkiss:


----------



## chebaby

im trynna figur out if when my hair fades is it going to just go back to the red henna. or will it act up and turn green and stuff??? i know back when i was relaxed i bleached my hair blonde then put a red rinse over it. fine. then when i got my job i colored it black. when the color faded(it was just a rinse) it turned green lmao.


----------



## EllePixie

Omg! See...this is why I don't usually give products away. When I had a TWA I couldn't use the Oyin Whipped Pudding on wet hair (to thick and waxy and I raked then), but now that I smooth/scrunch...it's great! I used it today and applied some CIAB and gel on top to smooth my canopy...I also used it over that Mixed Silk crap with good results (it's not really crap I just like to call it that lol...smells like crap though).


----------



## chebaby

ok im tired of the two braid already. regardless if i work out tomorrow or not i gotta do my puff. i miss it. so i will be co washing with darcys pumpkin and doing a ouff with the dew. i might even use bsp to slick it back.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Omg! See...this is why I don't usually give products away. When I had a TWA I couldn't use the Oyin Whipped Pudding on wet hair (to thick and waxy and I raked then), but now that I smooth/scrunch...it's great! I used it today and applied some CIAB and gel on top to smooth my canopy...I also used it over that Mixed Silk crap with good results (it's not really crap I just like to call it that lol...*smells like crap though*).


you aint never lied the deep conditioner was ok but i wasnt that fond of the leave in.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Product Pimp!:blowkiss:


I am a new person. I done put dahn my pimpin ways and found da lawd.
*purple font*


----------



## SimJam

darnittt went to do insanity with some co-workers and came back to my desk to peek in on frivolities and its gone byebye LOL

ah well, 

I ordered a gallon of conditioner base I found a local product manufacturer !!!

Ingredients are:
Water, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Castor Oil, Stearalkonium Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, Panthenol.

its for only $250 (thats US $3.00) lololololol
Im gonna test it out on a patch of hair if its OK then I'll use it to rinse out henna and such. I googled the ingredients and they seem OK, though Im no hair chemist

hmmmm maybe I should check if the manufacturer is a registered company .... Im just imagining some lady in her backyard under a tree mixing ish in a drum BWAHAHAHAAAA

anyhoo, if it sucks then the doggies will have some swanging hair


----------



## Charz

tehase ehaux aer  craysssss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I am a new person. I done put dahn my pimpin ways and found da lawd.*
> *purple font*


 
Hmp.

Girl.....

Well...Da' Spurrrt is ALL Up in this Thread. :fallenang 

And Not the Good Kind Either.

You know How We Do!


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy something so bad i want to cry. but someone done maxed out my card
i should have purchased something else instead of wasting my money on the qhemet conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want to buy something so bad i want to cry. but someone done maxed out my card
> *i should have purchased something else instead of wasting my money on the qhemet conditioner*


 
Have you tried it yet?

Hopefully, those DC "Samples" should be there tomorrow!


----------



## mkd

I am not really wanting to buy anything except that SSI coco cream.  I have so many KBB hair milk, its ridic.  That was a prime example in hoarding.  And now that I am not doing curly styles at the moment, the bottle is lasting me forever.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have you tried it yet?
> 
> Hopefully, those DC "Samples" should be there tomorrow!


no but i can tell it wont be a good deep conditioner for my hair. a leave in maybe but do i really need another leave in? plus the smell is sickening.

im looking forward to trying the komaza conditioners. esp. the olive one. thats the first one im going to use. and im actually going to deep condition with it instead of just leaving it on for five minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no but i can tell it wont be a good deep conditioner for my hair. a leave in maybe but do i really need another leave in? plus the smell is sickening.
> 
> *im looking forward to trying the komaza conditioners. esp. the olive one. thats the first one im going to use. and im actually going to deep condition with it instead of just leaving it on for five minutes.*


 
Good Girl!


----------



## chebaby

im bored.....


----------



## natura87

Elle I just saw your video.... I was rollin!!


----------



## chebaby

elle the shape of your hair is just like mine now that its longer and you wear it parted on the side like that.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies on my way out on this journey, going to co wash in the morning, Yall have a good night.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i am going to put some warm evoo on my hair for about 10 minutes, then shampoo then dry my hair in a towel then add my evoo and go to sleep lol. in the morning i will co wash it out.


----------



## chebaby

i have a bunch of products i want to sale. if yall want to know what they are let me know.


----------



## Charz

nite everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have a bunch of products i want to sale. if yall want to know what they are let me know.*


 
Nice!

That little Impromptu Sale I did last weekend turned out really nice for me.  

It was definitely worth that Horrid trip to the Post Office.


----------



## hannan

Hola chicas! 

I've been wearing a braidout bun lately. I think this week I used KBB super silky underneath Oyin's dew and a liiiiiiitle grapeseed oil. Very soft hair! 

I think I like using the dew more as a sealer since it's just water/oils.


----------



## mkd

I am still amazed by how little hair I lose with the  TT.  I hate I didn't know about it earlier.


----------



## hannan

And if uni is still open tomorrow 

I've got six hours of lab that I am just not in the mood for. This ice is killing me! 

Night, ladies!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.  Everyone stay safe during these storms.

Poppin in before heading to bed.  Long day at work. Longer day tomorrow since it's my Friday.

I did a mini length check (did not straighten).  My thickness is still questionable but I have gained length.  I'm still going to mix up some henna tomorrow morning let it sit all day then slap that stuff in my head and sleep on it. 

I have a date Thursday & Friday (same person) so I need to have my hair braided up by the time he gets off work.  I hope to start braiding by Thursday morning.

T-I tried the Marula Hemp only once but it was a nice butter.  The Jojoba Milk was a nice consistency (loved it for my twists) but that container was a pain.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning! Please be safe in this winter storm, wear some good snow boots/shoes and watch out for crazy drivers. 
I lost more hair with the TT maybe it's technique but the denman is my love.

Che, what you got without shea butter? I have some curl junkie leave in and styling cream to sale or swap.


----------



## natura87

I should be in bed now but I cant sleep. Its snowing here, but not too bad so I dont think anything will be cancelled. I can hear and see the plow outside clearing the school parking lot and street so I'm pretty sure I'll have to go in tomorrow. Just sittin here in my bonnet  lookin at random threads and thinking of what I will use next. I probably will finish the Burts Bee's conditioner this weekend.


----------



## Ltown

Here is link to some good recipe Coffee posted in a thread for those who mix. Great site. 
All Natural Homemade Hair Care Recipes: Shampoo, Conditioner, Hair Serum, Hairspray, gel

T, how far are you from Akron going home next Fri!? I hope the weather is clear next week.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, by the grace of god i made it home, they told us to leave early and it took me 1 hour and 12 minutes to get home when it usually takes me 15. I had to leave the car in the front of the house, people where getting stuck with vans and my little car made it. I drove where i saw tracks all over the road. Please pray for those traveling home right now they are just now leaving work and some have to go far.


----------



## BostonMaria

Just stopping by to say hi to everybody!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rosalindb

Very tempted to get a Tangle Teezer


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i want to buy something so bad i want to cry. but someone done maxed out my card
> i should have purchased something else instead of wasting my money on the qhemet conditioner


 
Yeah, that Qhemet was just blah for me. I was disappointed. I see she took the twisting butter down. Maybe that needs more work too!



mkd said:


> I am still amazed by how little hair I lose with the TT. I hate I didn't know about it earlier.


 
The TT is a hit. I must be a little slow...or my hands are deformed.



BostonMaria said:


> Just stopping by to say hi to everybody!!


 
Wow! your hair is really pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.......
Schools are cancelled again today.  We have terrible Ice Storms with major power outtages. 

I'm blessed I didn't lose power especially since I am out in the country.

Just put on some BFH Saeede Scalp Cream.  Will head downtown shortly.  Hope to be  there just a coupla' hours.  

Want to try to head home before rush hour.


----------



## JerriBlank

Hey ladies!
My big dew as well as my purabody got here today...at 9:30 am. WTF??! Mail normally gets here around 2pm. I think we're going to get hit harder here in the Midwest than they initially said,and they're speeding everything up before mayhem sets in. They both shipped on Monday,so I was not expecting them so early,and I figure its due to the storm.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies.
Glad to hear everyone made it to work and back safely. It's still a mess out there where I'm at so the kids are home today.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## natura87

natura87 said:


> I should be in bed now but I cant sleep. Its snowing here, but not too bad so I dont think anything will be cancelled. I can hear and see the plow outside clearing the school parking lot and street so I'm pretty sure I'll have to go in tomorrow. Just sittin here in my bonnet  lookin at random threads and thinking of what I will use next. I probably will finish the Burts Bee's conditioner this weekend.



I stand corrected. I guess schools are closed, I dunno when this "storm" is supposed to hit though.


----------



## Priss Pot

I just saw pics a friend posted on FB of the Chicago snow .  WOW, I couldn't imagine being in all of that!  She can't even open her front door .  I'd probably sit in a corner and cry all day.  I don't see how y'all can handle that every month during the winter.  Y'all are some brave souls.

I also can't help but to think of the emergency response teams who don't have the opportunity to close.  Everyone gets to stay home and presumably safe, while emergency workers still have to risk their lives going out in such horrible weather.  Makes me think about my Dad; I'm glad he's in TN.  I'd have a nervous wreck if he did his job up north.


----------



## EllePixie

Does it annoy anyone else when someone says they would stop relaxing if their hair looked a certain way?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

EllePixie said:


> Does it annoy anyone else when someone says they would stop relaxing if their hair looked a certain way?


 
Sure does.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> I just saw pics a friend posted on FB of the Chicago snow .  WOW, I couldn't imagine being in all of that!  She can't even open her front door .  I'd probably sit in a corner and cry all day. * I don't see how y'all can handle that every month during the winter.  Y'all are some brave souls.*
> 
> I also can't help but to think of the emergency response teams who don't have the opportunity to close.  Everyone gets to stay home and presumably safe, while emergency workers still have to risk their lives going out in such horrible weather.  Makes me think about my Dad; I'm glad he's in TN.  I'd have a nervous wreck if he did his job up north.



You just get used to it after awhile. I spent time visiting family in the Deep South and I couldnt take the heat.


----------



## SimJam

EllePixie said:


> Does it annoy anyone else when someone says they would stop relaxing if their hair looked a certain way?


 
to the ends of the erfff 

or grew fast enough

or was thicker

or 

or

or

sheeet just continue realxing, I dont need yo company or excuses


----------



## EllePixie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sure does.



Thanks. I thought perhaps I was being too hard on the masses again.


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> Does it annoy anyone else when someone says they would stop relaxing if their hair looked a certain way?


 
Nah, let em do or say what they want *shrug*

I'm team healthy ethnic hair, regardless if it's relaxed or natural.


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> Nah, let em do or say what they want *shrug*
> 
> I'm team healthy ethnic hair, regardless if it's relaxed or natural.



Oh, I'm not against relaxed hair at all. I just don't like it when people convey that they only want to go natural if they are going to have curls. I'm like...just stick to the relaxer, 'cause they are the main ones complaining or asking 50/11 questions about how to make their hair curl. It's pointless.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Nah, let em do or say what they want *shrug*
> 
> I'm team healthy *ethnic* hair, regardless if it's relaxed or natural.



 Why does my hair have to be "ethnic" ?


----------



## Charz

I love how you all thanked my drunk post lol!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Exactly Elle. That's what gets on my last nerve.


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie said:


> Does it annoy anyone else when someone says they would stop relaxing if their hair looked a certain way?


I have a cousin that's 6 months into her transition and I swear every time she posts something on FB, some fool is making this type of comment. I'm all for folks doing what they wish with their hair, just don't try to discourage others. That's what gets on my damn nerves.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Why does my hair have to be "ethnic" ?


 
lol no offense but ethnic is always better. More diverse and unique.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i want to buy something so bad i want to cry. but someone done maxed out my card
> i should have purchased something else instead of wasting my money on the qhemet conditioner


Che you don't like the Qhem conditioner? I was disappointed by the density, bottle size, and price, but my hair actually liked it. Would I repurchase? Mmm, probably not. Damn KBB and her janky ways- I miss my Luscious Locks Mask


----------



## Charz

Eisani said:


> Che you don't like the Qhem conditioner? I was disappointed by the density, bottle size, and price, but my hair actually liked it. Would I repurchase? Mmm, probably not. Damn KBB and her janky ways- I miss my Luscious Locks Mask


 

lady, you should have ordered when it was half off! The LLM that is.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> lol no offense but ethnic is always better. More diverse and unique.



I dont know why I just dont like the word, it makes me feel some sorta way. Heck if I am ethnic what should I call white people?  Melanin deficient?


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> I dont know why I just dont like the word, it makes me feel some sorta way. Heck if I am ethnic what should I call white people? Melanin deficient?


 
non-ethnic?


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> lady, you should have ordered when it was half off! The LLM that is.


KBB will never see another dime of my money. I don't care if that **** is 80% off Well, I may reconsider for 80% off. I can't even lie.


----------



## EllePixie

The new Qhemet stinks? It's at the store around the corner from me...glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> I love how you all thanked my drunk post lol!


 

but but but ... it wasnt even ratchet


----------



## Priss Pot

Speaking of ratchet, when I was in Home Depot yesterday, I saw a ratchet....and then I smiled and thought of LHCF.


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> but but but ... it wasnt even ratchet


 

if you want ratchet, follow me on twitter. lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I LOVE QB's new conditioner as a leave in and a refresher.
When I saw it I didn't bother using it as a DC so I was disappointed with that.


----------



## EllePixie

Wait is Charz drunk?


----------



## Charz

EllePixie said:


> Wait is Charz drunk?


 

Last night. sorry for drunk tweeting you.


----------



## natura87

I'm using this smiley alot today.



EllePixie said:


> Wait is Charz drunk?


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> Last night. sorry for drunk tweeting you.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL hahaha I was wondering why you kept spelling stuff wrong! I was like dang her iPhone autoword is crazy!


----------



## SimJam

BWAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA @ the previous posts


----------



## Priss Pot

So, in an effort to use up some product, I did a pre-poo on dry hair with AO GPB.  Then, as I was preparing to plait my hair up, I saw the Tangle Teezer sitting in the co'na....

I hate all'a y'all   And I'm gonna keep shaking my head at y'all while I run my fingers down my smoothly detangled plaits.  I was not supposed to be using this thing again, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> So, in an effort to use up some product, I did a pre-poo on dry hair with AO GPB. Then, as I was preparing to plait my hair up, I saw the Tangle Teezer sitting in the co'na....
> 
> I hate all'a y'all  And I'm gonna keep shaking my head at y'all while I run my fingers down my smoothly detangled plaits. I was not supposed to be using this thing again, but I couldn't resist.


.........


----------



## hannan

It's snowing outside.  Better than the ice we've been having, though.

On the plus side, lab got reduced to 3 hours and I'm out early. I'll have to do the rest tomorrow but it's good to be outta the weather. 

I wonder what I shall be doing to my hair today....if anything. :scratchch


----------



## La Colocha

I haven't did my hair yet, i was outside cleaning up. I am about to do it because it needs some moisture. So glad we get a break from the snow again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.......

I am home.  Just finished rubbing on some BFH Saeede Scalp Cream and JBCO.  

I have my hair tied up now.  

Wrote my Regi out this afternoon.  Will relax hopefully on the 11th.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Che you don't like the Qhem conditioner? I was disappointed by the density, bottle size, and price, but my hair actually liked it. Would I repurchase? Mmm, probably not. Damn KBB and her janky ways- I miss my Luscious Locks Mask


did you use it as a deep conditioner or leave in?
i hate the smell makes me sick. it would probably be ok as a leave in but i cant see how it would be good as a deep conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

When I was getting dressed after personal training this morning and discovered that I didn't pack a bra ...I called my supervisor and said I'm working from home today. I felt like that might be an indication of the rest of my day .


----------



## chebaby

i co washed today with the dacry pumpkin conditioner and then used a teeny tiny bit of kckt and put a head band on. my hair looks amazing but my head hurts with this tight arse band lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies. 

Things are about to get crazy here at work. So glad to have off 2 days

I mixed up my henna this morning. So it will be sitting for like 14hrs when I get home.   I plan to add a lil oil and lemon juice and use my heat cap to speed up the time. 

Since I have all these cones in my hair I'm pulling out the "big guns" for poo- Baking soda, black soap, and ors chelating. I'm going to DC with CG Babassu after the henna. Looking forward to doing my hair I have 4-6hrs of DVR shows to watch & the movie Salt which will make the time go fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sounds like a fun Evening Vonnie!


----------



## La Colocha

I co washed with bfh cotton marshmallow conditioner (I know) but i miss the yarrow, and this is just as nice, love it. Dcing right now with pistachio cream dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I co washed with bfh cotton marshmallow conditioner (I know) but i miss the yarrow, and this is just as nice, love it. *Dcing right now with pistachio cream dc.


 

I can't wait until I get around to using/trying these.  I pulled out the Honeyspice Mint Conditioning Cleanser (which was part of the Holiday Collection).  

But when I finish up the Honeyspice Mint, I plan to move on to ASIAN Coconut Cowash before going back to BFH (Marshmallow & the Yarrow).

I really want to check out this ASIAN.


----------



## chebaby

i still have a ginger orange bfh i need to get to using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i still have a ginger orange bfh i need to get to using.*


 
I really like that.  

Lemme know what you think.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out my Hydratherma Protein L-I (thanks che)  

Will be using this as a daily moisturizer focusing heavily on one spot I have in my crown area.

Trying to help strengthen things a little before I relax.


----------



## JerriBlank

This purabody stuff is really nice stuff you guys.
I'll wait at least a week to do a full review so I can use it more,but I am very impressed. The sample containers were full to the brim as well. I am pleased so far with this purchase. I used it on clean hair too,so I'm positive that it is performing like this on its own.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> did you use it as a deep conditioner or leave in?
> i hate the smell makes me sick. it would probably be ok as a leave in but i cant see how it would be good as a deep conditioner.


I used it after the poo for maybe 5 minutes and rinsed then used brbc and castor moringa serum to twist. My twists were super soft and moist, but I had to use a LOT of the conditioner for my hair to feel saturated. I don't like the smell either.


----------



## Charz

The length of Kimmaytube's blow out is my length goal for my braidout.


----------



## chebaby

ooooohhhhhhh chile the big sexy refrigerator carrying guy is back at my job.


----------



## chebaby

boom chicka wow wow.........


----------



## Shay72

I am so bored right now.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I used it after the poo for maybe 5 minutes and rinsed then used brbc and castor moringa serum to twist. My twists were super soft and moist, but I had to use a LOT of the conditioner for my hair to feel saturated. I don't like the smell either.


thats why i say i dont see how it would be so good as a conditioner. even if it is you would have to use darn near the whole bottle what a waste. and i dont mind thin conditioners but that just dont cut it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani: Girl ............. You hair is BANGIN'.

It is SOOOOOO Beautiful!

I'm in Complete Awe!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani: Girl ............. You hair is BANGIN'.
> 
> It is SOOOOOO Beautiful!
> 
> I'm in Complete Awe!


Aww, thanks! :Blush2:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Aww, thanks!* :Blush2:


 
I was lurking at work and when I saw it...... I had to catch my breath

I wanted to reach into the Screen & touch it.

The Shine is Incredible.

What did you use?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was lurking at work and when I saw it...... I had to catch my breath
> 
> I wanted to reach into the Screen & touch it.
> 
> The Shine is Incredible.
> 
> What did you use?


Thanks lady.  My BKT was about a month old. I poo'd w/Paul Mitchell Tea Tree, dc'd w/MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Mask, sprayed lightly with Chi Iron Guard, blow dried and flat ironed w/a bit of Perfect Results Shine spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Thanks lady. My BKT was about a month old. I poo'd w/Paul Mitchell Tea Tree, dc'd w/MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Mask, sprayed lightly with Chi Iron Guard, blow dried and flat ironed w/a bit of Perfect Results Shine spray.


 
Girl.....You Put Your Foot In It!   

Just Gorgeous!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....You Put Your Foot In It!
> 
> Just Gorgeous!


I go to a stylist once in a blue moon and after she got done with dd's hair and mine, I went and bought everything she used  Our hair was WHIPPED. She's cheap too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I go to a stylist once in a blue moon and after she got done with dd's hair and mine, I went and bought everything she used  *Our hair was WHIPPED*. She's cheap too!


 
Hmp.

Shole was..............


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> ooooohhhhhhh chile the big sexy refrigerator carrying guy is back at my job.





chebaby said:


> boom chicka wow wow.........


----------



## Brownie518

Evenin', ladies. Just had the worst 4 day work week i've had in a long time.  And I had to drive home in 2 storms. This morning it was sleet and freezing rain the whole  way. It took me almost 2 hours and I had to stop 7 times to clean the windshield and wipers. I was cussin' the whole way. 

My hair and scalp are dry right now, too. I warmed up some oil earlier and put it all over and ended up falling asleep. I'm gonna prepoo with my CPR, wash, and do a nice DC session. I'll use my BFH custom DC, I think.


----------



## natura87

I feel the urge to do something with my hair. I dont now what though. I just want to use something so I can use it up.


----------



## chebaby

if my samples of komaza conditioners came i will spray my hair damp with water, saturate it in olive oil, put on the olive conditioner and let it sit for an hour. then rinse with cool water and put more evoo on my hair. then just let it dry. in the morning i will fluff it out with komaza shea butter lotion and puff it out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I tried to post from my phone earlier but it didn't work.  Glad I'm off for a few days.  Praying all those effected by the winter storms are safe and warm.

I'm sitting here with my henna on.  I mixed it before work.  I put at least 2oz of hibiscus powder in it and it was extremely red when I got home.  I don't think I'm going to get 2 uses out of 100g any more.

I'm going to set my alarm for 4am to rinse and DC for a few hours.  I hope to still start braiding by 8am.

*ETA:*  I see that my post did go through.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Che I think you will really like the Komaza Olive condish. 

 I would have made it a staple if I could get it more readily.  It may be something that I stock up on during a sale.  That and the Intense Condish.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Che I think you will really like the Komaza Olive condish.
> 
> I would have made it a staple if I could get it more readily.  It may be something that I stock up on during a sale.  That and the Intense Condish.


yea i hear good things about both of them. i wish they were both sold at my local store because i would have been tried them.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah I will probably stock up during the next sale.  I'm hoping a good portion of my stash will be used up by then.

The only thing about the Olive is the bits in it that don't always rinse as clean as I'd hope.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah I will probably stock up during the next sale.  I'm hoping a good portion of my stash will be used up by then.
> 
> The only thing about the Olive is the bits in it that don't always rinse as clean as I'd hope.


speaking of bitsohwell you just reminded me that i forgot to tell yall that my darcys pumpkin conditioner has bits in it. they are very small like salt but i know for a fact that the last couple bottle i had did not have these bits in it. at all.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> speaking of bitsohwell you just reminded me that i forgot to tell yall that my *darcys pumpkin conditioner* has bits in it. they are very small like salt but i know for a fact that the last couple bottle i had did not have these bits in it. at all.



I have this in line to use next when I finish the CG.  When did you get the darcy's?


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have this in line to use next when I finish the CG.  When did you get the darcy's?


i got it saturday. i dont know if the ingredients changed or what. my hair still feels amazing with it, it still detangles like a dream, moisturizes, and defines my curls but there are bits in it


----------



## natura87

I moisturized my hair with a combo of TW PMB and some of the Chemistry conditioner (that I use as a leave in). I will untwist then tomorrow and wear it like that for the rest of the week/ into next week.


----------



## Ltown

I'm up haven't slept good since Mom got sicks, stress. 
T, did you all not get your discount to BFH?


----------



## chebaby

thanx T for the komaza. i got it today and deep conditioned on damp hair with the olive for an hour. i love the smell of both of them but esp. the olive. and you gave me very nice size "samples". so far i love the olive conditioner. my hair is soft and im waiting for it to dry in my towel now.:blowkiss:


----------



## Ese88

what products would you guys recommend from komaza?


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> thanx T for the komaza. i got it today and deep conditioned on damp hair with the olive for an hour. i love the smell of both of them but esp. the olive. and you gave me very nice size "samples". so far i love the olive conditioner. my hair is soft and im waiting for it to dry in my towel now.:blowkiss:



I love the olive.  I steamed with it...super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie & Che:  Don't forget to post in the HOTs Thread when you use your Oils!

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, did you all not get your discount to BFH?*


 
I may get mine in March. 

Which could possibly mean a no-buy in April & May


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> I'm up haven't slept good since Mom got sicks, stress.



Thinking of you


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> i got it saturday. i dont know if the ingredients changed or what. my hair still feels amazing with it, it still detangles like a dream, moisturizes, and defines my curls but there are bits in it


My bottle did not have bits in it when I tried this last summer.  Lovely conditioner, tangles just melt on contact.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> speaking of bitsohwell you just reminded me that i forgot to tell yall that my *darcys pumpkin conditioner has bits in it*. they are very small like salt but i know for a fact that the last couple bottle i had did not have these bits in it. at all.


 
mine doesnt, did u buy over BF or another time?
do they melt, I cant remember it it has coconut oil in it. If it does maybe thats the culprit. My BFH which has coconut oil in it comes out with lil grains, but they melt once I rum the condish in my hand ( I keep them in the fridge)

the smell of the pumpkin condish is awesome though ... i feel like my eyes 'bout to roll over in my head when I put that thing in my hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Che I bought DB's pumpkin condish on BF and mine doesn't have bits.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown I'm keeping you and your mom in prayer; Blessings.


----------



## Ltown

Hi Eisani, talking about popping in been a long time your hair is beautiful. What is the color?


----------



## EllePixie

Ese88 said:


> what products would you guys recommend from komaza?



I love the Califia Styling Pudding. The Shea Butter Lotion is also yums.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

Che, my Darcy's pumpkin doesn't have bits in it either.  At least it works great though!


----------



## Charz

I have a 30% off coach factory coupon and I wanna go to Queenstown to go shopping (hauling)


----------



## Shay72

Alot of us like the DB Pumpkin Conditioner. I have 2-3 bottles and I got them well before Black Friday and they are still good to go, no bits. I still remember this is the conditioner I had my friend use to do my bc. She and her friend (she's natural) were raving about it all day. Matter of fact her friend wanted to buy it that day so I gave her the website.  

So I'm really loving plopping. My coils are so defined and I have my hair wrapped in the t-shirt for about 45 minutes and my hair is practically dry. That amazes me bc it normally takes my hair hours to dry.


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> I have a 30% off coach factory coupon and I wanna go to Queenstown to go shopping (hauling)


 
My friend sent me this but I hate having to go in the store to use it so it won't get used.


----------



## natura87

I have aways wanted to try DB but I never got around to it. I hear its pretty good. I might try it around BF.

I'm loving my twistout. Normally I fluff it to make it bigger but right now I am wearing the teeny tiny untwisted result of teeny tiny twists and I love it. It was a little frizzy in some areas but the Halo gel lick fixed that in no time. I like the gel but it wont be a repurchase unless I catch the ridiculous sale I caught when I bought it, and I dont see that happening ever again.


----------



## Charz

My humidifier really works. I was in my room with a braidout and it turned into a fro after 4 hours. My face is no longer flaky and dry, and I think it's helping my hair too.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> My humidifier really works. I was in my room with a braidout and it turned into a fro after 4 hours. My face is no longer flaky and dry, and I think it's helping my hair too.


 
I brought one for my skin but that sucker was so loud.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I brought one for my skin but that sucker was so loud.


 







Mine <3


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Mine <3



OMG!! Its a piggy.


----------



## SimJam

That Piggeh looks a lil lewd


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> That Piggeh looks a lil lewd


 

I just lol for real! It's a dial!!!!! poor piggy


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> That Piggeh looks a lil lewd



 I went to scroll back up to see what you were talking about and then I was like .


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
the bits in my pumpkin conditioner is like sugar. thats what it feels like. it rinses clean so im not worried.
today i co washed with giovanni sas conditioner and my curls just came alive. it was so weird. i told you guys how when my hair is wet it hangs wavy/straight and a lot of times you cant even feel the waves cause its hanging so straight. but i felt each curl pop all over the place. its so weird though because ive been using this conditioner for the last two years and although i love it, it has never done this before.
i wonder if it has anything to do with deep conditioning with komaza olive last night. hmmm.
anyway, i did a low puff using jane carter curl defining cream as my leave in and while my hair does look extra curly, i dont like this product. at all. the smell is weird. and it does not moisturize my hair on its own. 
i think for leave ins im going to stick with komaza shea lotion, oyin dew, and kckt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....

You know I still haven't gotten around to trying DB Pumpkin.  I have it tho', but haven't used it.

I was going to ask mkd to give a brief review on the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.

I just rubbed on some Hydratherma Protein L-I and Sealed with JBCO.

Have things tied up for the evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> *what products would you guys recommend from komaza?*


 
The Califia Cream Moisturizer
The Jojoba & Hemp Sealant
The Vitamin Reign
The Protein Treatment
Honeycomb Rejuvenator
The Scalp Cream
The Intensive DC'er
The Olive DC'er

These are currently in my stash.  I sold the Coconut Curl Hair Milk and something else.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.....
> 
> You know I still haven't gotten around to trying DB Pumpkin.  I have it tho', but haven't used it.
> 
> I was going to ask mkd to give a brief review on the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.
> 
> I just rubbed on some Hydratherma Protein L-I and Sealed with JBCO.
> 
> Have things tied up for the evening.



T, I really like the Asian cleansing pudding.  It suds pretty well and my hair felt really clean.  I think you will like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I really like the Asian cleansing pudding. It suds pretty well and my hair felt really clean. I think you will like it.*


 
I hope so. 

Even though I don't 'Poo much.  (Hardly ever).  The BFH Cleansers are really nice tho'.  

It doesn't really seem like you're shampoo'ing at all (but your hair is cleansed & moisturized).  So, I hope I have that same experience with this.erplexed

I have the Coconut Cowash too.  So, I will see how they both compare.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow im going to co wash with the pumpkin conditioner. i really cant get enough of that stuff. i need to figure out how many times i should shampoo a week now that ill be working out 2-3 times a week.
i dont wanna walk around with a dirty scalp at all. or a funky scalp


----------



## mkd

Its quiet in here! What is everyone up to?


----------



## chebaby

yea its so quiet. im just lurking.
this weekend i may deep condition(for 5-10 mintues ) with curl junkie hibiscus and banana and use the curl junkie honey butter as a leave in for a wash and go. been a while since ive used either one.


----------



## mkd

Che, I think I am using CJ banana and hibiscus too, tomorrow after my aphogee 2 step.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I think I am using CJ banana and hibiscus too, tomorrow after my aphogee 2 step.


yea i was just thinking i need to use something i havent used in a while and thats the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Its quiet in here! What is everyone up to?



Just lurking.


----------



## Eisani

Ok so dd (13) wants her own blow dryer and flat iron. She has her own Jilbere shower combs, an ACE detangling comb, 2 rat tails- 1 with fine teeth another wide, a couple Denmans, and a boar bristle brush now, and I gave her one of my old flat irons but she's in the market for a new one and we rarely share products . We were in the store the other day and she picked up a flat iron then sat it back down and said, "Meh, there's no thermostat." I've taught her well lol! My *Fab* suggested the Chi set for her. I don't wanna spend a bunch on her stuff so that may be the way to go. I'll have to see if the flat iron has a thermostat


----------



## Eisani

mkd said:


> Che, I think I am using *CJ banana and hibiscus* too, tomorrow after my aphogee 2 step.


Yall like that? I was NOT a fan!


----------



## chebaby

E, thats so cute your dd knows what to look for in a flat iron. start em young lmao.

yea i like the curl junkie. for the most part i like everything i tried from curl junkie.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> Yall like that? I was NOT a fan!


I like it a lot! What didn't you like about it?

Eisani, do you still do your DD's hair or have you taught her to do it herself?  How much is the chi?  My sedu ha a thermostat, I really like that iron.


----------



## mkd

I think I am going back to setting with mesh rollers.  I just won't roll as tight to avoid breakage.


----------



## chebaby

i keep saying im going to rod set my hair but never do. i really want to though. esp. if itll last a week.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> My friend sent me this but I hate having to go in the store to use it so it won't get used.



I feel the same way...Did you get that email the other week with the Online Factory outlet sale? I think it was 48 hours...I got a wallet and a bag for my mother. 
I'm about to do my hair now. SO and I had to take my father to the hospital earlier and they are keeping him a few days. Doing my hair will relax me, I think...


----------



## chebaby

^^^keeping your father in my prayers.


----------



## mkd

Praying for your dad Brownie.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, ladies...

Did everyone go to bed early or something??? Can ya'll believe now that I can buy, I only got 2 bottles of Hydratherma oil? They came today, too. Quick shipping. I need to order some ceramide oils still, too.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I feel the same way...Did you get that email the other week with the Online Factory outlet sale? I think it was 48 hours...I got a wallet and a bag for my mother.
> I'm about to do my hair now. SO and I had to take my father to the hospital earlier and they are keeping him a few days. Doing my hair will relax me, I think...


 
No, I didn't get the email. I gotta stop the madness somewhere so I am not subscribed to any Coach e-mails. My mom always gets these 30% off coupons so we wait until she gets them then we go to the Coach store.

You and your dad are in my thoughts.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, ladies...
> 
> Did everyone go to bed early or something??? Can ya'll believe now that I can buy, I only got 2 bottles of Hydratherma oil? They came today, too. Quick shipping. I need to order some ceramide oils still, too.


I was in the Jersey Shore thread but came back over here bc folks are just issued up.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I feel the same way...Did you get that email the other week with the Online Factory outlet sale? I think it was 48 hours...I got a wallet and a bag for my mother.
> I'm about to do my hair now. SO and I had to take my father to the hospital earlier and they are keeping him a few days. Doing my hair will relax me, I think...


 
Brownie, you and your father are in my prayers.


----------



## natura87

Brownie, I'm praying for your dad.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, ladies...
> 
> *Did everyone go to bed early or something?*?? Can ya'll believe now that I can buy, I only got 2 bottles of Hydratherma oil? They came today, too. Quick shipping. I need to order some ceramide oils still, too.



I know I did, I was out by 9, and that normally doesnt happen.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 said:


> I was in the Jersey Shore thread but came back over here bc folks are just issued up.


 
how cud I have forgotten to watch jersey shore last nite 

I'll catch up this weekend hehe


----------



## Brownie518

I finally did my hair late last night. Decided to try and finish some stuff that was almost empty. I finished up an Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, Dumb Blonde Reconstructor, Hairveda pH rinse, and a BFH Mango Macadamia. 

Last night I ordered a Wheat Germ, Avocado, Jojoba, Grapeseed, and olive oil blend. And some extra Wheat Germ. I found half a bottle of Hemp Seed so I should be good for a while.


----------



## Charz

Brownie I am sending good, pure energy to your daddy.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> I finally did my hair late last night. Decided to try and finish some stuff that was almost empty. I finished up an Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, Dumb Blonde Reconstructor, Hairveda pH rinse, and a BFH Mango Macadamia.
> 
> Last night I ordered a Wheat Germ, Avocado, Jojoba, Grapeseed, and olive oil blend. And some extra Wheat Germ. I found half a bottle of Hemp Seed so I should be good for a while.


 

I'm trying to stay on track, but I had a rough week!  How is the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment?  Where can I find it?  Is it in the BSS?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I braided my hair into mini braids.  I plan on keeping these in as long as possible.  It took 7hrs but I was watching TV while I was doing them so I know that slowed me down.  I also was trimming SSKs and splits so that added in time.

I used Big Daddy, Mozeke twisting cream, and avocado butter.  They are so small (for me) that I can't tell I put anything on them.

I'm disappointed with my hair right now so having it braided up is the best thing for me right now.


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon, 

Brownie how's your father?  
Vonnie, I wish my hair would stay in braid and not frizz, too fine. 
Bronze you can get some at the Dominican salons.

Mkd, for your hot roller do you have one size or did you have to buy additionals? 

I receive 15% Sally discount but don't know if I can post it so you can use it, it say you have to have a card? So if anyone needs it let me know I'll post for everyone but need to know more info.


----------



## SimJam

dispite all the brouhaha abt Mozeke products I still wanna try them

Oh and Im gonna try rollersetting my hair this weekend. or maybe I shud make my mom help me


----------



## La Colocha

Ms. b praying for your dad.

Hey ladies just checking in, going to wash today, don't know with what yet. Just going to wing it. I am about to take a nap because im just beat. 1 month and 4 days on the no-buy and im not craving to buy anything.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I braided my hair into mini braids.  I plan on keeping these in as long as possible.  It took 7hrs but I was watching TV while I was doing them so I know that slowed me down.  I also was trimming SSKs and splits so that added in time.
> 
> I used Big Daddy, Mozeke twisting cream, and avocado butter.  They are so small (for me) that I can't tell I put anything on them.
> 
> I'm disappointed with my hair right now so having it braided up is the best thing for me right now.



Mini braids rock. Its a pain getting them in and out, but when they are in they are in. I plan on going back to them soon, I tried twists again and it turns out I prefer my hair in mini braids as they are just less of a hassle. I can get 2 and a half weeks out of them, I'm going to eventually try to get a month+ out of them.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My prayers are with you and your father Ms. B.  Pray he comes home soon.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie ... any updates on your Father ?


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Brownie how's your father?
> Vonnie, I wish my hair would stay in braid and not frizz, too fine.
> Bronze you can get some at the Dominican salons.
> 
> Mkd, for your hot roller do you have one size or did you have to buy additionals?
> 
> I receive 15% Sally discount but don't know if I can post it so you can use it, it say you have to have a card? So if anyone needs it let me know I'll post for everyone but need to know more info.


 Ltown, I have the caruso steam rollers.  They come with 4 different sizes.


----------



## Ese88

so i really wanna purchase the following from komaza:
olive DC
Intense Moisture DC
jojoba and hemp sealant
shea butter lotion

For now i will just get the sealant and lotion because i still need to perfect that part of my regimen but i wont get the conditioners until my AO HSR run out. The intense dc has ketatin inside so maybe if my hair likes it i can stop buying the aphogee 2 min that i use before i dc.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello Ladies,

I got 5-day hair from the DonnaMarie twistout that I did last Thursday...my hair was still soft when I washed last night. I did a protein treatment last night. I had been searching at Wal-Mart & Target for Nexxus Emergencee (I know I should have just gone to Ulta or Beauty Brands but I was doing other shopping). I ended up buying some of the little sample packs from Wal-Mart. Cant think of the names off top but last night I mixed 2 packs of one of the treatments with some coconut milk, egg yolk powder, and a fresh egg. I left it on for 30 minutes and DC'd overnight with vatika frosting and SSI Avocado. When I detangled last night after rinsing out the treatment I noticed less shed hair and my hair wasnt so elastic and less ssk's. I used my tangle teezer too and didnt have much hair in it. Thank goodness it was my hair and not the beloved TT LOL! Im going to get some SSI Okra condish when the sale comes and use that when I need protein. Never again will I omit protein from my regimen! Im also thinking of getting the Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor to use regularly, i heard it was good!

Work was cancelled today because of the ice storm so Im home under the steamer, sipping a glass of wine and about to do a little online shopping. Ladies, be careful and stay warm. Brownie I hope dad gets well soon! Talk to yall later!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie I'm praying for you and your dad.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
last night i co washed with darcys pumpkin conditioner and then on soaking wet hair i used the komaza shea lotion to make 8 braids, 4 on each side. today my hair looks amazing. the braid out is so soft and it feels smooth even though i did not use a brush to smooth it before braiding. im excited because my braid outs normally look a hot mess lmao. and this will be a great style(the braids) to wear when i work out and the braid out to work.


----------



## chebaby

i am really REALLY loving this komaza shea lotion. not it has not bumped the dew out of the way but the thing is dew is pure moisture. you cant get no better moisture. but komaza shea lotion has a little umph to it. i think its the jojoba protein, amino acids and pathenol in it.


----------



## La Colocha

Prepooing with bfh olive drench, going to wash with elasta qp, conditon, detangle,dc with kbb mask (I know i have to watch this but i love this dc). Going to moisturize and braid with fluertzy hair oil and hair dew. Doing the usual faux 2 braids and pin up style tucking my ends under the braids. Won't be using up anything this week but i have some stuff that is low. I have also started drinking a gallon of water a day again to help with my hair and skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO and I had to take my father to the hospital earlier and they are keeping him a few days. Doing my hair will relax me, I think...*


 

Hey Ms. B!  Hope things are better.  I wasn't on much last night and just know seeing this.

Wondered why I hadn't heard from you.

Stay Encouraged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....What a Stressful Work-Week. It has not been pleasant. Ya'll pray for me.  Mess.

Anyway, I am doing my hair. Trying to prep for this Relaxer on the 11th. Tonight, I clairfied with Abba Molasses Clarifying. I used up 1 Nexxus Emergencee (under the dryer now) *back up*. Will possibly use up Oyin Honey-Hemp *back up*.

Will Steam 30 minutes with Claudie Protein RX & 30 Minutes w/KBB LLocs Mask. *Could use up both of these we'll see* Do PC Final Rinse.

Will use MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail Spritz, a little BBD Stretch and a dab of Argan to dry under the drier.


----------



## Eisani

My urm *JHud voice* is killing me and I can't wash my hair!


----------



## Eisani

mkd said:


> I like it a lot! What didn't you like about it?
> 
> Eisani, do you still do your DD's hair or have you taught her to do it herself?  How much is the chi?  My sedu ha a thermostat, I really like that iron.


She knows how to do her own now, but will still ask me to do it from time to time. I'm trying to teach her how to rollerset to give that flat iron break. I'm not sure how much the Chi costs. I liked my Sedu too but sold it.


----------



## chebaby

i remember i got my chi(3 years ago) during Christmas time and it was about $80.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight I used up:

1) KBB LLocs *back up
1) Nexxus Emergencee *back up
1) Claudie Protein *back up
1 more use from Oyin Honey Hemp *back up

Will continue to focus heavily on using stuff up


----------



## chebaby

you used up a lot T.
at one point it seemed i was using up a good amount but not anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an e-mail from Jasmine's. She is discontinuing the Avacado & Silk (which I love) and the Babbasu DC'ers. (which I also love).  

She is having a "Sale" on the Discontinued items (while supplies last) but Shipping is a Flat Rate of $10,00erplexed

She has some new Scents and as Always, Jasmine Smells Amazing. 

Not sure if I'll get anything tho'.  That shipping is a bit much.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got an e-mail from Jasmine's. She is discontinuing the Avacado & Silk (which I love) and the Babbasu DC'ers. (which I also love).
> 
> She is having a "Sale" on the Discontinued items (while supplies last) but Shipping is a Flat Rate of $10,00erplexed
> 
> She has some new Scents and as Always, Jasmine Smells Amazing.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get anything tho'. That shipping is a bit much.


 
Dang I like the Babbasu Extreme .I've decided not to stock up on discontinued products. The end will still come one day. It's denial and only prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Dang I like the Babbasu Extreme .*I've decided not to stock up on discontinued products. The end will still come one day. It's denial and only prolonging the inevitable.*


 
Great Perspective Shay.  And you're absolutely right. @bolded.

I would  But that shipping has me bent.


----------



## hannan

I'm sorry, Brownie. You and the family are in my thoughts. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is anyone else doing their Hair Tonight????


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I liked Jasmine's but after all the info and her location change I was not so hyped about her.  Products were ok but never wowed. The scents were always on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I liked Jasmine's but after all the info and her location change I was not so hyped about her. Products were ok but never wowed. The scents were always on point.*


 
Yep.  Alot of Changes. 

Love, Love, Love the Avacado & Silk and the Babbasu.

Will hate to see them Go.

And you're right.  The Scents =


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anyone else doing their Hair Tonight????



I just slapped some AOHSR in. First dc with it and I detangled with the TT. 

What Imma do with my hair afterwards is a whole other story.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *I just slapped some AOHSR in. First dc with it and I detangled with the TT. *
> 
> *What Imma do with my hair afterwards is a whole other story*.


 
Girl.  I  that TT!

I'm under the dryer now.  I will prolly tuck the ends under and pin them and put on my Prettywrap.

_*nothing exciting*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anyone else doing their Hair Tonight????



I am dcing right now, i have about 1 or 2 uses more of the kbb mask left. I have determined that i will need maybe 6 to 8 jars for a year if i use something else in between and 12 if i only use it. She needs to have another sale on that stuff, for real for real karen come on..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I had made some observations after my latest henna

1. I'm going to need nearly a full pack (100g) for my hair now.  So my stash is not going to last as long.
2.  Adding oil made my hair less dry than when its just powders.
3.  I don't see a big difference using a heat cap and not.
4.  I didn't see a difference in shedding after rinsing and styling (which I kinda already knew)

Even tho it tedious and time consuming I see a vast improvement in the health of my hair by henna-ing so I will keep doing it.  I will henna once a month and if I can't then I'll use cassia since its not as messy without the dye.


----------



## mkd

I am sitting under they dryer with my aphogee 2 step in. I am going to DC with CJ banana and hibiscus and rollerset.  Its going to be a long night.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I realized she won't have many hair products left after discontinuing the A&S and the Babassu.  She already D/C the facial products.  Guess she will be mostly bath products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am dcing right now, i have about 1 or 2 uses more of the kbb mask left. I have determined that i will need maybe 6 to 8 jars for a year if i use something else in between and 12 if i only use it. *She needs to have another sale on that stuff, for real for real karen come on*..


 
......................



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I had made some observations after my latest henna
> 
> 1. I'm going to need nearly a full pack (100g) for my hair now. So my stash is not going to last as long.
> *2. Adding oil made my hair less dry than when its just powders*.
> 3. I don't see a big difference using a heat cap and not.
> 4. I didn't see a difference in shedding after rinsing and styling (which I kinda already knew)


 
Oh Most Definitely!  I always a a Splash of Oil.  Makes a Huge Difference.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I realized she won't have many hair products left after discontinuing the A&S and the Babassu. She already D/C the facial products. Guess she will be mostly bath products.*


 
I hate that those are being discontinued.  I need to look at my Stash tomorrow and do a Quick Inventory on those 2.

That Shipping  $10.00  and the Products are $9


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

How  many items  ship for that price?


----------



## La Colocha

It seems like the shipping went up, it was 8 something.


----------



## mkd

Washed out the aphogee, one to phase 2.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shipping in general went up.  I peeped that at the PO today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *How many items ship for that price?*


 
$15.00 _and over_.


----------



## natura87

So I decided to do something with my hair. I opened a new bottle of poo (Giovanni Wheat Protein something or other ) and it left my hair as dry as a bale of hay. Luckily I brought a brand spankin new bottle of VO5 Moisture Milks conditioner, becuase I used 75%+ of that sucker trying to bring my hair back to life.I didnt even touch the Burts Bees conditioner that I brought with me. I just shampooed and conditioned my hair, spritzed a bit of TW PMB and rubbed some Proclaim Argan Oil (Sally's) on my hair. I am beyond tired, detangling was a beast and now I dont even want to do anything.

I might do some sort of braids tonight.


----------



## chebaby

well once again im sitting here with a hard hat on. i have a head ache and im irritated. i cannot wait to get home.
and i was gonna try to make this braid out last but nope, i need to wash or at least co wash this hair. so tomorrow i will co wash with AO GPB and use komaza shea as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well once again im sitting here with a hard hat on. i have a head ache and im irritated. i cannot wait to get home.*


 


................   

................


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished my hair, it was a good wash day.

Che is there anywhere else you can sit? I can't believe they would let you sit there in a construction zone, that is crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Just finished my hair, it was a good wash day.*
> 
> Che is there anywhere else you can sit? I can't believe they would let you sit there in a construction zone, that is crazy.


 
So was Mine. 

happy wash day to everyone (as looonggood would say) 

.........

ETA:  Yeah Che....move


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Thank you all so much for your kinds thoughts!!!  I came from the hospital and took a quick nap. Now I'm wide awake and SO is laid out. My father should be home sometime this weekend, the doctor said. 

T, I did my hair last night. I just put some BFH Espresso Cream on and I'm about to seal it up with some Emu and Jojoba oil and wrap it up for the night. My hair came out so shiny this wash. I wonder if the ceramide oils are doing it. I was looking at some pics in the Ceramide challenge thread and some have some nice shine! 

Ya'll know you can just get the bases for the Babassu and Avocado & Silk, right...


----------



## La Colocha

Good to hear your dad is doing better brownie.


----------



## hannan

Wow! That's great. Glad he'll be home soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies!! Thank you all so much for your kinds thoughts!!!  I came from the hospital and took a quick nap. Now I'm wide awake and SO is laid out. My father should be home sometime this weekend, the doctor said. *
> 
> *T, I did my hair last night. I just put some BFH Espresso Cream on and I'm about to seal it up with some Emu and Jojoba oil and wrap it up for the night. My hair came out so shiny this wash*. I wonder if the ceramide oils are doing it. I was looking at some pics in the Ceramide challenge thread and some have some nice shine!
> 
> *Ya'll know you can just get the bases for the Babassu and Avocado & Silk, right...*


 
@1st bolded:  That's Great News Ms. B!

@2nd bolded:  Sounds Wonderful.  I like that Espresso Cream.  And Yes, Ceramides gives that Bling Big Time!  Shine Like None Other.

@3rd bolded:  Girl, you know I ain't makin' up nothing.


----------



## La Colocha

I love the ceremide oils and don't see myself using anything else to seal with now. I wish i would have found them years ago, but trial and error.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I realized she won't have many hair products left after discontinuing the A&S and the Babassu. She already D/C the facial products. Guess she will be mostly bath products.


 
I'm sure her bath & body products are her bread & butter. I'm only using two hair products--Shea Butter Rinse & Babassu.  Her bath & body products are the ish and the scents are . When she has a site sale I will be stocking up on her body washes, foaming cream scrubs, and exfoliating gel.

Brownie--It is so good to hear that you father is doing better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re: Jasmine, I like the Avacado & Silk, the Babbasu Xtreme and the Reconstructor/Rebuilder.

I have 2 of the Spritzs, (_can't think of the names -2 different ones_), but haven't tried either yet.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm sure her bath & body products are her bread & butter. I'm only using two hair products--Shea Butter Rinse & Babassu.  *Her bath & body products are the ish and the scents are . When she has a site sale I will be stocking up on her body washes, foaming cream scrubs, and exfoliating gel.*
> 
> Brownie--It is so good to hear that you father is doing better.



 I agree, Shay!!!  I'm getting a few of the Exfoliating gelees right now. I ran out and they were out of stock for a while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st bolded:  That's Great News Ms. B!
> 
> @2nd bolded:  Sounds Wonderful.  I like that Espresso Cream.  And Yes, Ceramides gives that Bling Big Time!  Shine Like None Other.
> 
> @3rd bolded:  Girl, you know I ain't makin' up nothing.



The bases are just the unscented version of her conditioner...no mixing required. 

My father is in there acting up, too. He's feeling so much better and now he's anxious to come home. When we left he was like "What time ya'll coming to pick me up tomorrow?" LOL he swears he'll be home in the morning. Probably Sunday, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The bases are just the unscented version of her conditioner...no mixing required*.
> 
> *My father is in there acting up, too.* He's feeling so much better and now he's anxious to come home. When we left he was like "What time ya'll coming to pick me up tomorrow?" LOL he swears he'll be home in the morning. Probably Sunday, though.


 
@1st bolded.  What Imma do about the Scenterplexed  .......... 

@2nd bolded.  Yep.  Time for Him to Roll


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st bolded.  *What Imma do about the Scent*erplexed  ..........
> 
> @2nd bolded.  Yep.  Time for Him to Roll



I don't know. Now that you would have to mix in.... I might get the base for the A&S once I run out. I love that stuff and wouldn't mind it unscented.


----------



## Brownie518

New directions wants 14.50 to ship 2 bottles of oil...2 16 ounce bottles


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! I know you are on your way to bed! Im done under the dryer....I just styled my hair with DM Curly buttermilk, coconut pomade, and curling cream...the winning combo lol...I re-detangled again with the TT bcuz I didnt want to change a thing from what I did last time to get awesome results. I have an event tomoro and I want my hair to be gorgeous! It took me 2 hours to twist my hair up! I was just so meticulous about it, I dont even have that many twists lol, prolly 16 on each side! I realize how much time Im spending doing my hair and I have decided to go ahead and protective style next week. My regular sew-in lady just had surgery and may not be able to take me, so Im calling a salon tomoro as a back-up.

Speaking of the TT....I was on CurlyNikki earlier and saw where the ladies said that in the 10-PAGE TT manual the directions says to use the tool on dry or damp hair, but not wet like I do and to brush from the roots down, not from tip to root like we do....did u guys read that? I didnt read my manual bcuz I thought it was common sense lol...but I may want to go dig it up and take a look...How are yall using yalls tangle teezer?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Glad to hear you father is in good spirits and feeling better B.

I think I would do bases in bulk since its more economical.  Tho some stuff I would order cuz it works well with my hair.  Clearly this is after I get my stash down and manageable.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

BA- I use on wet/damp hair from tip to root. Once it glides thru then I'll go root to tip.

I think they say use it like that to get the smoothing effect.  I read the manual one day cuz i was bored.


----------



## Brownie518

We're having another round of snow and sleet tomorrow afternoon. Not bad, supposedly but I'll be in the house so I'm gonna do laundry, clean, and pull out stuff thats almost done so I can use them up. I know I have some BFH (Shea Almond, Shea Mango Masque, Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing) and an Avocado & Silk. Also some Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner. I'm gonna do my hair Sunday night, again on Wednesday, then next Saturday. Should be able to use some of it up.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> The bases are just the unscented version of her conditioner...no mixing required.
> 
> My father is in there acting up, too. He's feeling so much better and now he's anxious to come home. When we left he was like "What time ya'll coming to pick me up tomorrow?" LOL he swears he'll be home in the morning. Probably Sunday, though.


 
Brownie, I'm happy for your father. My Mom had a major stroke but was not affected physically or mentally and the first day out of the hospital she wants to play her numbers


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> Ya'll know you can just get the bases for the Babassu and Avocado & Silk, right...


 
I need this what is the base call?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Love, Love, Love the Avacado & Silk
> Me Too
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an e-mail from Jasmine's. She is discontinuing the Avacado & Silk (which I love) and the Babbasu DC'ers. (which I also love).
> 
> She is having a "Sale" on the Discontinued items (while supplies last) but Shipping is a Flat Rate of $10,00erplexed
> 
> What dang let me go look right when I wasn't ordering anymore
Click to expand...


----------



## rosalindb

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I had made some observations after my latest henna
> 
> 1. I'm going to need nearly a full pack (100g) for my hair now.  So my stash is not going to last as long.
> *2.  Adding oil made my hair less dry than when its just powders.*3.  I don't see a big difference using a heat cap and not.
> 4.  I didn't see a difference in shedding after rinsing and styling (which I kinda already knew)
> 
> Even tho it tedious and time consuming I see a vast improvement in the health of my hair by henna-ing so I will keep doing it.  I will henna once a month and if I can't then I'll use cassia since its not as messy without the dye.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Most Definitely!  I always a a Splash of Oil.  Makes a Huge Difference.


Are there any specific oils that you recommend adding to henna or just what you have on hand at the moment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rosalindb

Brownie518 said:


> The bases are just the unscented version of her conditioner...no mixing required.
> 
> My father is in there acting up, too. He's feeling so much better and now he's anxious to come home. When we left he was like "What time ya'll coming to pick me up tomorrow?" LOL he swears he'll be home in the morning. Probably Sunday, though.



Glad your father is okay 

I was going to mention the same thing about the bases. If I was in the US I would have purchased these to try.


IDareT'sHair said:


> What Imma do about the Scenterplexed  ..........


You could use it as it is or if you want to scent it, just add some essential oils or fragance oil, it would literally take you a couple of minutes to do. These companies are charging a large mark up for doing just that


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> I need this what is the base call?



Jasmine's Babassu Butter Cream Xtreme Conditioner 

Ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter,Unrefined Wheat Germ Oil,Emulsifying Wax, Stearic Acid, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, Silk Amino Acids, Wheat Protein, vitamin E, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and absorbic acid(vitamin C), fragrance(optional) 

Another forum reported this to be the base: Conditioner base

ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter, emulsifying wax, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, vitamin E, lecithin, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and ascorbic acid (vitamin C).

I was in the US I would definitely purchase them to try as you get a lot of product for your money: A few months ago I did a dummy order to find out the shipping costs to the UK and the shipping works out to be twice the cost of the products 

Here is the original thread: Hair Products and their bases


----------



## SimJam

Gmornin Ladies

Vonnie .... ur hair is like 3 times longer than mine and I be using the whole pack (100g) of henna each session.

Im making it too thick erplexed

Id love to conserve my henna since the one stone (that I know of) doesnt always have.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I had made some observations after my latest henna
> 
> 1. I'm going to need nearly a full pack (100g) for my hair now. So my stash is not going to last as long.
> 2. Adding oil made my hair less dry than when its just powders.
> 3. I don't see a big difference using a heat cap and not.
> 4. I didn't see a difference in shedding after rinsing and styling (which I kinda already knew)
> 
> Even tho it tedious and time consuming I see a vast improvement in the health of my hair by henna-ing so I will keep doing it. I will henna once a month and if I can't then I'll use cassia since its not as messy without the dye.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Jasmine's Babassu Butter Cream Xtreme Conditioner
> 
> Ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter,Unrefined Wheat Germ Oil,Emulsifying Wax, Stearic Acid, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, Silk Amino Acids, Wheat Protein, vitamin E, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and absorbic acid(vitamin C), fragrance(optional)
> 
> Another forum reported this to be the base: Conditioner base
> 
> ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter, emulsifying wax, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, vitamin E, lecithin, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and ascorbic acid (vitamin C).
> 
> I was in the US I would definitely purchase them to try as you get a lot of product for your money: A few months ago I did a dummy order to find out the shipping costs to the UK and the shipping works out to be twice the cost of the products
> 
> Here is the original thread: Hair Products and their bases


 
I remember us talking about bases and I snooze on this but I think I copied something. thanks


----------



## bronzebomb

Yay!  I am officially chin length!  I am so excited!  I think protective styles really work. 

(excuse this mini rant, I had to tell someone) my friends just smile and nod


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good evening ladies! I know you are on your way to bed! Im done under the dryer....I just styled my hair with DM Curly buttermilk, coconut pomade, and curling cream...the winning combo lol...I re-detangled again with the TT bcuz I didnt want to change a thing from what I did last time to get awesome results. I have an event tomoro and I want my hair to be gorgeous! It took me 2 hours to twist my hair up! I was just so meticulous about it, I dont even have that many twists lol, prolly 16 on each side! I realize how much time Im spending doing my hair and I have decided to go ahead and protective style next week. My regular sew-in lady just had surgery and may not be able to take me, so Im calling a salon tomoro as a back-up.
> 
> Speaking of the TT....I was on CurlyNikki earlier and saw where the ladies said that in the 10-PAGE TT manual the directions says to use the tool on dry or damp hair, but not wet like I do and to brush from the roots down, not from tip to root like we do....did u guys read that? I didnt read my manual bcuz I thought it was common sense lol...but I may want to go dig it up and take a look...How are yall using yalls tangle teezer?



I prefer to use it on almost dry hair from tip to root, just out of habit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Are there any specific oils that you recommend adding to henna or just what you have on hand at the moment?Thanks in advance*


 
I was using Amla (that's what most people recommend) cause it makes the Stain Darker.  But I ran out and never replaced, so I use what I have on hand. (and haven't seen any difference by not using Amla)

I've used: Wheat Germ, Soybean, Kukui Nut, Olive.  Same great results.  A Splash of Oil definitely helps the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....No, I won't be purchasing any bases.  I will either bite the bullet and spend that 10 bucks for shipping, or I'll just chalk it up to another 'great' product being discontinued. 

I don't want to do a bulk base purchase.  And I'm sure I can find something I like to replace it (just won't smell as wonderful).

Just rubbed on some Hydratherma Protein L-I & a little Avsoya Oil.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.....No, I won't be purchasing any bases. I will either bite the bullet and spend that 10 bucks for shipping, or I'll just chalk it up to another 'great' product being discontinued.
> 
> I don't want to do a bulk base purchase. And I'm sure I can find something I like to replace it (just won't smell as wonderful).
> 
> Just rubbed on some Hydratherma Protein L-I & a little Avsoya Oil.


 
T, I would buy the product too but Jasmine don't have anymore Avacodo/silk. I'm piss off about that why I didn't get the email.


----------



## Shay72

I finished my last JBCO today. I will not repurchase. I have Cocasta. I'm slowly starting to throw stuff away. I'm tired of looking at stuff I wasted my money on and know that I will never use. By the time this No Buy is up I will only be using stuff I .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T*, I would buy the product too but Jasmine don't have anymore Avacodo/silk. I'm piss off about that why I didn't get the email.*


 
WOW!  I can't believe she sold out that quick! 

Especially with the $10 Shipping.erplexed

I wonder why you didn't get it either Ltown?  I got it yesterday evening.  I can't believe it Sold out already. 

But, I guess she did say _"while supplies last"_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! I can't believe she sold out that quick!
> 
> Especially with the $10 Shipping.erplexed
> 
> I wonder why you didn't get it either Ltown? I got it yesterday evening. I can't believe it Sold out already.
> 
> But, I guess she did say _"while supplies last"_


 

T, that other Bass? was out there but not the avocado. Hey there is a discount thread in this forum for you all BFH.
BFH 10%
Code: AFEX
Exp: 02/14


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, that other Bass? was out there but not the avocado. *Hey there is a discount thread in this forum for you all BFH.
> BFH 10%
> Code: AFEX
> Exp: 02/14


 
Nah....Not 10%  I'll pass.

Yeah, I went out on Jasmine.  That was Fast for A&S 

The Babbasu Xtreme is still out there.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

rosalindb said:


> Are there any specific oils that you recommend adding to henna or just what you have on hand at the moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I used my current HOT mix which is WGO, Rice bran, Hemp, EVOO. JBCO.

This was my first time.  Will probably keep doing it that way powders, oil, green tea, lemon juice.

For Cassia I'll add other conditioning agents: yogurt, egg, coconut milk, oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Nah....Not 10%  I'll pass.*
> 
> Yeah, I went out on Jasmine.  That was Fast for A&S
> 
> The Babbasu Xtreme is still out there.



Me too!!  Now 25-30%  I'd reach in the pocketbook.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

No hair plans today.

I used Shea Rinse for moisture & sealed with my HOT before bed last night.  Rubbed a lil JBCO and sulfur on a thin area that is more noticeable with the braids.  

It's things like this that keep me from going back to relaxers.  I know this area is thinner because my hairdresser would always seem to burn me there and its along my hair line which is weaker already.  No shade on the relaxed people just an observation for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnie:  Don't forget to post your Oil in the HOT Thread.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey ladies. I finished a whipped pudding from oyin. It will be a repurchase, but not any time soon. I'll be 48wks post tomorrow!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I decided to give my self a dusting today.  I was reading so threads about splits and saw a couple of fotkis mention trimming so I decided to do it again.  Think I'll give myself a dusting about 1/8 of an inch per month.

Not sure when I'll go get that real cut/trim.  

I've also decided to keep these braids in until March.  I have a wedding on the 4th so I'll take them out then and have a serious wash day on loose hair then.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not doing anything to my hair today. Its hard for me to get motivated to do anything at all today.


----------



## Ltown

I'm do a henna today since tomorrow I'll be getting ready for Superbowl(black/yellow)
tomorrow.  I'm dc probably with sample komaza then braided up to dry, it dry faster than in a bun.


----------



## Brownie518

La, I feel the same way. I don't want to move from this couch. SO made me some soup and Im watching I, Robot. I could lounge here all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, not doing anything to my hair today. Its hard for me to get motivated to do anything at all today.


 
Hey Lady!

Glad you're having a 'restful' day. I've been in my Stash rearranging some things and did a quick Jasmine Inventory.

Other than that, things are slow here too. We got a little snow

Hair still feels nice from yesterday. Will pull out my Shea Butter Oil later in the week to put on my previous relaxed ends.

ETA:  I'm making a pot of Tea.


----------



## Brownie518

I checked my Jasmine last night. I have 3 A&S left. Those will last me a long time. 

I wont' be doing my hair until tomorrow, after the Super Bowl. Still thinking about what I'll use...


----------



## La Colocha

I need to move around because i have things to do and i sure don't want to do them tomorrow before i got to work. People are taking off the the super bowl so i know it will be a stressful night. I haven't really sat down and watched a super bowl since 20 something, its in the 40's now ain't it?. My mom used to have parties and it was a big to do now if i only go get a plate if someone is having food.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Lady!
> 
> Glad you're having a 'restful' day. I've been in my Stash rearranging some things and did a quick Jasmine Inventory.
> 
> Other than that, things are slow here too. We got a little snow
> 
> Hair still feels nice from yesterday. Will pull out my Shea Butter Oil later in the week to put on my previous relaxed ends.
> 
> ETA:  I'm making a pot of Tea.



We are getting a little snow tonight and tomorrow but only about an inch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Those are Ltown's Steelers!  So, I know she is Hyped!


----------



## Brownie518

It's raining/sleeting here right now. It's actually coming down pretty hard. I think we are getting yet another storm either Monday or Tuesday. I am gettin real tired of this s**t right about now.


----------



## Charz

Gooo steelers!!!!! Woot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Gooo steelers!!!!! Woot!


 
I'm rooting for them Too!:woohoo2:


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will paint my nails yellow and black for the occasion, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Ain't nobody else said nothin' bout that 10% BFH Discount Code good until the 14th.

Wonder when SSI's Sale will start?  And I hope BJ has one.  I'd like to get another Avsoya Oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Ain't nobody else said nothin' bout that 10% BFH Discount Code good until the 14th.
> 
> Wonder when SSI's Sale will start?  And I hope BJ has one.  I'd like to get another Avsoya Oil.



I am waiting for a big sale from bfh by then i will be ready to stock up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am waiting for a big sale from bfh* by then i will be ready to stock up.


 
Hmp.

Me Too

And 10% Ain't It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wanted to Mention (before I forget), the Komaza Olive is nice too. Both the Olive & the Intensive DC'ers are very, very nice.

Used up my Oyin Honey Hemp.  I have a Back Up


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't even know who is in the Super Bowl.  I stopped following when the Eagles lost.

I have to be at work at 7p tomorrow anyway so no party for me.

I'm bout to put some KBB (use it up) and some oil and put these braids in a pony or bun and start getting ready for work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I don't even know who is in the Super Bowl.* I stopped following when the Eagles lost.


 
    I feel you!

Steelers vs Green Bay Packers


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I think the BFH discount is just because African Export (you tuber) asked for it. She's the first person I ever heard talking about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah I think the BFH discount is just because African Export (you tuber) asked for it.* She's the first person I ever heard talking about it.


 
The prices are starting to spiral out of control a little (IMHO)

I see they've introduced a "Climate Collection". I see alot of product lines popping up that are suppose to be Climate Controlled now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> The prices are starting to spiral out of control a little (IMHO)
> 
> I see they've introduced a "Climate Collection". I see alot of product lines popping up that are suppose to be Climate Controlled now.



They come with a little fan, how can a hair product be climate controlled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *They come with a little fan, how can a hair product be climate controlled.*


 
IK.  Right 

I saw Tresemme or Patene or somebody had a "Climate Control" product line out.  I just saw it on a commercial.

I saw BFH's First though

Speaking of which, I ended up doing the Che, rewashing my hair today and I used the BFH Honeyspice Mint Cleansing Conditioner and it is/was wonderful. 

Too bad, that was part of the Holiday Line....because I'd be 'tempted' to purchase another bottle (or 2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah I think the BFH discount is just because African Export (you tuber) asked for it.*


 
Hmp

She shoulda' ask for 30......or at least 20...5


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I thought the Climate Control Collection was a set of products for that price.  They are just one product.  I was like chick you crazie.  Those products will stay right with her cuz I'm not buying them.  The ingredients look interesting but $44 for 9oz of product.  HeLL to the Naw.  It gotta come with people who apply the product to my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I thought the Climate Control Collection was a set of products for that price. They are just one product.*


 
Hold Up Ms. Luv!

I thought it was for a Set too!  I didn't know it was 1 product


----------



## La Colocha

It looks like 8 products in the collection, they are high but the dc is $44.00.


----------



## EllePixie

WOW I just looked at those products! IMO that is WAY too much for homemade stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *It looks like 8 products in the collection, they are high but the dc is $44.00*.


 
Please tell me you're kidding


_*goes back to look at the train wreck*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Please tell me you're kidding
> 
> 
> _*goes back to look at the train wreck*_



No it seems like each product of the line ranges from 22-24 dollars and the dc is 44.

Eta- um correction, 24-36  bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *No it seems like each product of the line ranges from 22-24 dollars and the dc is 44.*
> 
> *Eta- um correction, 24-36 bucks*.


 
..........

I just ran outta there!  


Welp.  Prolly won't be trying those out anytime soon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

She has cleaned up that part of the site since I was perusing it this morning.

I thought I was misreading until I clicked on each product and realized no its that price for just 1!

They would have to be 75% off for me to try them.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm out ladies.  Have a good night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I thought I was misreading until I clicked on each product and realized no its that price for just 1!*
> 
> *They would have to be 75% off for me to try them.*


 
Yep. You were right Lady! 

That Right there is a steep line.


----------



## chebaby

Hey everyone
I went to the natural store... Again lol. This time I got hydratherma lotion, hydratherma protein conditioner which smells like the best fruit punch ever, will be using tomorrow. Darcie pumpkin, cj smoothing lotion and Donna Marie super butter cream.


----------



## chebaby

I think this band I wear for my puffs is really screwing up my hair. I'm still finding broken prices in the front so from now on I'm sticking to my braid outs now that I know how to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Hey everyone*
> *I went to the natural store... Again lol. This time I got hydratherma lotion, hydratherma protein conditioner which smells like the best fruit punch ever*


 
Hmp.  Next time Imma hafta' PayPal you some cash.

I had a 'feeling' you went today. 

Was she nice?


----------



## chebaby

Its a young girl in there now. The one that said "don't I know you" lol. Today she was like I saw you last week. I was like you will probably see me next week too lmao. I see they don't have much mhc anymore so I'm thinking they might not restock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Its a young girl in there now. The one that said "don't I know you" lol. *Today she was like I saw you last week. I was like you will probably see me next week too lmao.* I see they don't have much *mhc* anymore so I'm thinking they might not restock.


 
They might put MHC on Clearance   

I want to try the Hydratherma Natural Follicle Booster (if they have it). 

So, lemme know if you go.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I thought the Climate Control Collection was a set of products for that price. They are just one product. I was like chick you crazie. Those products will stay right with her cuz I'm not buying them. The ingredients look interesting but $44 for 9oz of product. HeLL to the Naw. It gotta come with people who apply the product to my hair


You sound like me . I'm famous for saying stuff like "That hotel room is so expensive Imma need them to wash my hair, bathe me, and tuck me in bed every night.



chebaby said:


> Hey everyone
> I went to the natural store... Again lol. This time I got hydratherma lotion, hydratherma protein conditioner which smells like the best fruit punch ever, will be using tomorrow. Darcie pumpkin, cj smoothing lotion and Donna Marie super butter cream.


The MD (Hair & Body Botique) store online store is up. When I looked earlier today it didn't have everything but I guess maybe that's all they are willing to put online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma hafta' get a grip.  It's only the 5th and I see myself on a Slippery Slope into PJ-ism H#LL.

Thankfully, there haven't been any Sales/Stuff that I'm interested in.


----------



## Shay72

I am so OT but those freaking "Toddlers & Tiara's" commercials scare me ...more than this "48 Hours: Hard Evidence" episode that I'm watching.


----------



## La Colocha

I am about to run to target and get some stuff, talk to yall later.


----------



## chebaby

T, they have the follicle booster.
I couldn't wait to do my hair because tomorrow I made plans to hang out and don't know when I'll be back in. I hate going out on Sunday's. So I shampooed with SOs no name 2n1 shampoo/conditioner sky. Now I'm sitting with hydratherma protein on. It goes on so smoothe so I love it so far. Instantly my curls started popping so I know my hair is loving the protein in it. I don't have my comb with me only my TT so I will use that and then do my eight braids with the hydratherma lotion.


----------



## Charz

You don't wanna know how many bags I bought today....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *You don't wanna know how many bags I bought today....*


 
Uh Huh

I wanna Know


----------



## chebaby

Charz u really love bags huh lol. I was like that last year.

I'm about to rinse this conditioner out. It's been on almost an hour and that's way too long for protein so I'll report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I'm about to rinse this conditioner out. *It's been on almost an hour and that's way too long for protein so I'll report back.*


 
Yeah, Lemme know what you think.....


----------



## Brownie518

I wanna know, too, Charz....

I'm debating on getting this one bag from J. Crew...I really should, its marked down to 175...but I wont cuz I don't need it.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> You don't wanna know how many bags I bought today....


 
Um I was out today looking for a bag too, did you shop online?


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> I think this band I wear for my puffs is really screwing up my hair. I'm still finding broken prices in the front so from now on I'm sticking to my braid outs now that I know how to do it.


 
yep I just realised this myself ... especially my nape. 

Ive already got a sparce hairline (thanks daddy )  which was doing well now that Im natual, so I was pissed when I realised the mayhem back there.


----------



## chebaby

The protein conditioner is nice. Reminds me of kbb mask but much cheaper at only 17 dollars. However with all the protein in that product is was great moisture.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> The protein conditioner is nice. Reminds me of kbb mask but much cheaper at only 17 dollars. However with all the protein in that product is was great moisture.



Thats the Amino Plus Protein DC, right, Che?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, yall probably sleep right now. I am on you tube watching makeup tutorials, trying to up my skills. Going to moisturize me hair tomorrow with the dew and kbn hair oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm here lurking from work.  I'm sleepie already.

Everyone at my job likes my braids.  They were like your hair is growing so long.  They were surprised I did them myself.

I moisturized and put them up for work.  Now I'm sitting here touching them and it doesn't feel like I put anything on them.  Don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing.  I can smell the KBB I put on but I wonder if they are too small to absorb product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, Where ya'll at?

Lawd.  What am I doing up!

Anyway, I woke up.  Applied a little HTN Protein L-I and Lotion.

I guess I'll crash again.erplexed

Talk to you Ladies.....(at a decent time)


----------



## chebaby

T, i cant believe you up


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm bored at work.  Tired of writing up cases.  These call girl commercials keep coming on the TV but I found some video on VH1 for some background noise.

My coworkers are crazy they are downstairs practicing the Wu-tang (some dance move).  I work with 2 wgs (one from Camden) and a rican on the weekends.  They had me rolling.  It helps to pass the time esp when you are ready to fall out sleep.

I put my braids in 4 braids and tied them into a bun.  I'm wondering if I can get a "braid out" look for church tomorrow.  I know it would work if I has something for hold.

1.5hrs to go!!!!!


----------



## Charz

I went outlet shopping yesterday and got a michael kors bag and....... 5 coach bags  

They were on clearance!! I paid less than 100 bucks per bag!!! 

My auntie wants to go back, i never wanna go back.  The spirit took over 
Me.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I went outlet shopping yesterday and got a michael kors bag and....... 5 coach bags  *
> 
> They were on clearance!! I paid less than 100 bucks per bag!!!
> 
> My auntie wants to go back, i never wanna go back. *The spirit took over *
> *Me.....*


 
Lawd.....

Um.....Maybe I didn't wanna know

Yep. 

Spurrrt 1 Charz 0


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Charz:  Please give Detailed Description of Your Bags!

Color, Size, etc......*You know what to do*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I have to go back a few pages to see what I missed but I hope everyone is ok.
DH and I took the kids skiing yesterday so this morning I cowashed my hair and put my hair in medium twists.
I finished QB MTCG and AOHC I already have backups.


----------



## Charz

Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter

I'm doing this from my phone. Hopefully it works. The orange one is the MK bag. I am in love with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter
> 
> I'm doing this from my phone. Hopefully it works. *The orange one is the MK bag. I am in love with it*


 
ooooooo Me Too! 

And the Brown One!


----------



## EllePixie

Mmmm bags...yes Charz, outlet stores are the debil for handbags! Anywho, I'm prepooing with coconut oil mixed with bhringraj and hibiscus...our dews are in the 50s today so I'm going to try that new Eco Styler.


----------



## Charz

Honestly ya'll I had only 3 purses before. I guess I was more focused on hair products. lol


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter
> 
> I'm doing this from my phone. Hopefully it works. The orange one is the MK bag. I am in love with it


 
Charz, which outlet did you go to Potmac? I hate going to that one. I have 30% coupon too but probably won't make any trips today but I do  need new bag. I love your selections.


----------



## chebaby

well now im mad. i did my hair yesterday with SO crappy shampoo because i was gonna go out today and wouldnt have time. well these chicks canceled on me and now i wanna do my hair again. but i wont. too much manipulation.
the komaza olive conditioner reminds me of a hair mayo. i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the komaza olive conditioner reminds me of a hair mayo. i love it.*


 
I Love it to Chebaby.

Now I can't wait until you try the Intensive


----------



## mkd

I am playing catch up.  I wasn't able to log on because there was some glitch with my membership.  Hi ladies. 

And oh yeah, I am with you Vonnie, BFH has lost her mind.


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd.
last night i was reading from my phone and was trying to figure out who yall were talking about had $40 products. when i read bfh i was like whhhhaaaatttt????? lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am playing catch up. I wasn't able to log on because there was some glitch with my membership. Hi ladies.
> 
> *And oh yeah, I am with you Vonnie, BFH has lost her mind*.


 
Hey mkd!

Girl...Ain't that some Mess.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> hey mkd.
> last night i was reading from my phone and was trying to figure out who yall were talking about had $40 products. when i read bfh i was like whhhhaaaatttt????? lmao


She is tripping.  I don't NEED anyone's hair products.  I can easily be on to the next.  I like BFH but not that damn much.


----------



## mkd

Charz, I like that Michael Kors bag a lot.


----------



## La Colocha

Good afternoon ladies, not up to much today. I am glad that i decided to move around yesterday because i feel like doing nothing today. Charz i like those bags, they are pretty. I will still order bfh as long as the things that i like stay the same price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will still order bfh as long as the things that i like stay the same price.*


 
Hopefully, the Grand Prize Sweepstakes Winners will come back, because that gives you a chance to try 'different' things.  

I wouldna' got to try half the stuff w/o that 30% discount.  

It helped alot w/trying some new things out.


----------



## Shay72

I wish folks with come on and announce their sales. I only have 2 passes dammit and I need time to make decisions.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully, the Grand Prize Sweepstakes Winners will come back, because that gives you a chance to try 'different' things.
> 
> I wouldna' got to try half the stuff w/o that 30% discount.
> 
> It helped alot w/trying some new things out.



Thanks to you and ms.b i know the things i like , the only other new thing that i do want to try is the avocado soak. I have enough of variety to be satisfied but the 30% will help with a bulk order plus the bottles i will send back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I wish folks with come on and announce their sales.*


 
Hmp.  Me too Shay.

My SSI Cart grew from $0 to $42.00


----------



## mkd

I am debating on the SSI sale.  I used the Asian leave in on friday and i really like that leave in.  That line is pretty solid.  And I appreciate the free shipping on $35.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am debating on the SSI sale. I used the Asian leave in on friday and i really like that leave in. *That line is pretty solid. And I appreciate the free shipping on $35*.


 
I Agree.  That's very nice.

I have the Coconut Cowash & the Cleansing Pudding.

I had the Double Butter & Hair Milk but sold those in my last Sale.

I want that _Elation Hydration_ when it comes out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Me too Shay.
> 
> *My SSI Cart grew from $0 to $42.00*


 
I prolly won't get any of iterplexed

I have the:
Pumpkin De Frizz
Marula Pomade stuff*have 1 already
Marshmallow Cream*have 1 already
Coco Creme L-I


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I prolly won't get any of iterplexed
> 
> I have the:
> *Pumpkin De Frizz--I plan to get this too.*
> *Marula Pomade stuff*have 1 already--Have you tried this? I'm guessing it is grease like?*
> *Marshmallow Cream*have 1 already--Plan to get some more of this because I really like it.*
> Coco Creme L-I


 
I also plan to reup on the Okra Reconstructor but again that is only if I like the % off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I also plan to reup on the Okra Reconstructor but again that is only if I like the % off.*


 
Have not tried either. Marshmallow or Marula.

Tried the Okra for the 1st time yesterday. I really like it. 

I have a bottle Ltown sent me and an unopened 16 ounce.

I also have a 16 ounce of the Olive & Orange.

I prolly won't get anything. 

I wanted to try the Pumpkin DeFrizz, but I could honestly wait until BF  (and prolly will).


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies, need to give you all first bid I have some product to sell/swap or other before I post on exchanged. PM me 

1/3 used CJ hibiscus&banana leave in
New CJ smoothing lotions/coffee-coco curl creme
1/3 used hairveda whipped jelly
New shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have not tried either. Marshmallow or Marula.
> 
> Tried the Okra for the 1st time yesterday. I really like it.
> 
> I have a bottle Ltown sent me and an unopened 16 ounce.
> 
> I also have a 16 ounce of the Olive & Orange.
> 
> I prolly won't get anything.
> 
> I wanted to try the Pumpkin DeFrizz, but I could honestly wait until BF  (and prolly will).


 
Oh Yeah, and a 16 ounce Fortifying DC'er.

_*I should list the Fortifying & the O&O on the Exchange Forum*_


----------



## Charz

Wow it usually takes me 70 minutes to rollerset and detangle my head after I DC. *Today it took 35 only minutes.*

I never thought I would attribute a faster rollerset to a product,  but Aveda's Anti Humectant that @chebaby gave me really made it so much easier and efficient.

I used it kinda as a leave-in/detangler in each section that I rolled up. It made it so easy to detangle, really smoothed the hair, and made it grip to the roller better.

I am shocked.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, which outlet did you go to Potmac? I hate going to that one. I have 30% coupon too but probably won't make any trips today but I do  need new bag. I love your selections.




I went to the Queenstown one across the bridge. They were handing out 30% off coupons when I went.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may post some things on the Exchange Forum, but Lawd I hate running to the P.O.

The more I think about it, the more I may not


----------



## Charz

Why???????

I love this KBB hair Mask   

Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Why???????
> 
> I love this KBB hair Mask
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!



I know right, still stalking the site every monday for the new deals.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I know right, still stalking the site every monday for the new deals.



I need to hate it! I still have the first container I used left after 3 DCs! This stuff saturates my hair, and maybe it helped me rollerset faster too! I didn't even use heat!

What does she put in this joint? Maybe thicker isn't better!?!?!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I need to hate it! I still have the first container I used left after 3 DCs! This stuff saturates my hair, and maybe it helped me rollerset faster too! I didn't even use heat!
> 
> What does she put in this joint? Maybe thicker isn't better!?!?!



Idk but i love it, i have used it 3x too and i have about 2 uses left out of the jar. I want to use it every week. I have never been able to detangle with a dc but i can with this.

Eta- makeupvixen gave an awesome review on yt about the mask and everything she said was the truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Idk but i love it, i have used it 3x too and i have about 2 uses left out of the jar. I want to use it every week. I have never been able to detangle with a dc but i can with this.
> 
> Eta- makeupvixen gave an awesome review on yt about the mask and everything she said was the truth.


 

What kinda stuff she been offering for Flash Wednesday?erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What kinda stuff she been offering for Flash Wednesday?erplexed



I think last week it was a bogo on the body splash, and i forgot what it was this week.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey beauties.  I've been MIA over the past few days, but I'se here!

I finally used up my bottle of Curls Milkshake.  Actually, I have like maybe a tablespoon left, but y'all get what I'm saying lol. It actually is a pretty decent leave-in.  It gets a thumbs up from me.  I'll probably repurchase one day in the future, but there's no rush.

I've been wanting to invest in a watch that I know will last for years to come, so I bought the MK Runway Oversized Watch in Gold.  I am in 






Leather bands eventually fray and appear worn (from my experience) over a period of time, so I decided to switch to the bracelet style of watches.  I'll eventually invest in both a good white gold and rose gold watch sometime in the future.

Right now, I'm wearing a braid-out.  And, it looks pretty fly if you ask me, haha.  Not to toot my own horn or anything, but y'all know how it feels when you're having a great hair day lol.


----------



## La Colocha

T this week it is a bogo on the message oil. 2.95 for shipping fed ex and free shipping for 50 and over. Still not enough to get the mask.


----------



## chebaby

she aint having another 50% off hair mask. she aint that nice


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> Hey beauties.  I've been MIA over the past few days, but I'se here!
> 
> I finally used up my bottle of Curls Milkshake.  Actually, I have like maybe a tablespoon left, but y'all get what I'm saying lol. It actually is a pretty decent leave-in.  It gets a thumbs up from me.  I'll probably repurchase one day in the future, but there's no rush.
> 
> I've been wanting to invest in a watch that I know will last for years to come, so I bought the MK Runway Oversized Watch in Gold.  I am in
> 
> 
> Leather bands eventually fray and appear worn (from my experience) over a period of time, so I decided to switch to the bracelet style of watches.  I'll eventually invest in both a good white gold and rose gold watch sometime in the future.



The sales associate at the MK outlet store had one on. I fell in love with the silver one, they have a rose gold one too. I am picking up two oversized MK watches by the end of the year,


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> I went to the Queenstown one across the bridge. They were handing out 30% off coupons when I went.


 
I believe they do this at all of the outlets. It happened when I went to the one in Atlantic City. My mom has been to quite a few and my friend said she got one too. That's what makes them so dangerous .


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> she aint having another 50% off hair mask. she aint that nice



I know but maybe a bogo since that is the theme now which would be the same, hopefully smaller miracles have happened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she aint having another 50% off hair mask. she aint that nice*


 
Well...........

I was thinking that


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may post some things on the Exchange Forum, but Lawd I hate running to the P.O.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I may not


 
I told you what to do:
www.stamps.com 

You can schedule pick ups .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma run to the Grocery when the Super Bowl Starts.......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...........
> 
> I was thinking that



Don't kill my dreams ok, she will have something good, won't cha karen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Don't kill my dreams ok, *she will have something good, won't cha karen?*


 
.................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I told you what to do:*
> www.stamps.com
> 
> You can schedule pick ups .


 
Imma Seriously look into this.

Thanks Again Girl.

Both You & Fab told me to do this.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> The sales associate at the MK outlet store had one on. I fell in love with the silver one, they have a rose gold one too. I am picking up two oversized MK watches by the end of the year,



I originally wanted the rose gold one, but they didn't have the oversized one in stock.  I saw it online, but the dept store I went to didn't have it.  Rose gold is so pretty, IMO.

I didn't even know MK had an outlet until recently.  I just looked it up, and I see that there's one about 45 minutes away from me.  I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I won't replace my HV Cocasta (unless it's dirt cheap). 

I will use JBCO for my CO-Fix. (Completely opposite from Shay)

But I will continue to purchase Avsoya.


----------



## chebaby

ok i changed my mind. i will be doing my hair. i feel like rocking twists. so i will take these braids down and twist my dry hair with bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter. at least my hair is already in sections so it shouldnt take too long.


----------



## La Colocha

I just love ceremides, well yall know that all ready but it just makes my hair feel like buttered toast, 1a yaki lmao. But seriously love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Ya'll ALL Must be watching the Super Bowl.

Bye Ya'll.


----------



## EllePixie

The Steelers need to step it up.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Ya'll ALL Must be watching the Super Bowl.
> 
> Bye Ya'll.


 
Girl,I'm multitasking and watching the game in between. I've detangled my hair, taken a shower, washed bentonite clay mask off my face, and I have a lip mask on now . My lips are special.


----------



## chebaby

i just got finished twisting my hair. it turned out nice so i hope i can leave it in for a week. but yall know me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

rosalindb said:


> Jasmine's Babassu Butter Cream Xtreme Conditioner
> 
> Ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter,Unrefined Wheat Germ Oil,Emulsifying Wax, Stearic Acid, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, Silk Amino Acids, Wheat Protein, vitamin E, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and absorbic acid(vitamin C), fragrance(optional)
> 
> Another forum reported this to be the base: Conditioner base
> 
> ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter, emulsifying wax, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, vitamin E, lecithin, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and ascorbic acid (vitamin C).
> 
> I was in the US I would definitely purchase them to try as you get a lot of product for your money: A few months ago I did a dummy order to find out the shipping costs to the UK and the shipping works out to be twice the cost of the products
> 
> Here is the original thread: Hair Products and their bases


 
Thanks for posting the link Ros, I would totally order that base since you don't have to do anything to it!

Good evening to the rest of the U1B1 ladies! I just arrived home from getting my hair sewn-in. The braiding shop that I went to is open on Sunday. I don't really like the way the stylist closed my hair but it will be ok becuz it "relaxes" after about a week. Next month I will buy some kinky curly indian hair to blend with my own so that I wont have to worry about closing anymore! I am currently in Goddess Remi loose body wave hair. 

My appt was originally set for tomoro after work at a different salon but I made a split decision to go get it done this afternoon. Even though I just washed my hair on Thurs/Fri, I woke up this morning and washed with Hairveda ACR & detangled with Qhemet CTDG. This was my first time using CTDG and I want to marry it! My hair was detangled in minutes! I didn't use my jilbere shower comb, I used a HUGE wide tooth comb that I have had forever. I like it much better! I have 3 jilbere combs, 2 still in the packaging and I think I will stop using them. CTDG is a staple...I am stocking up during the next sale. I then baggy'd with OHHB for about 30 minutes. I was going to apply some AOHC but that would have been doing too much! I will be alternating my jbco mix and AOHC for my scalp over the next 2 months or however long this install lasts!


----------



## chebaby

beauty, can we see a pic of your weave? ive been interested in weave for a while now but too scarred to take the plunge. i am however thinking about getting braids for a month or two.


----------



## Shay72

Okay Fergie was jacking up Sweet Child O' Mine so I had to turn the channel . 

I finally ordered me another Mastex Heat Cap. Can't wait until it gets here. I also ordered the new edition of the Curly Girl Handbook. Thinking of not pooing again.I'm interested in some of these curl cleansers that are out there now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *beauty, can we see a pic of your weave? ive been interested in weave for a while now but too scarred to take the plunge. i am however thinking about getting braids for a month or two.*


 
Oh LAWD.............

Here We Go Ya'll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finally ordered me another Mastex Heat Cap. Can't wait until it gets here. I also ordered the new edition of the Curly Girl Handbook. *Thinking of not pooing again.I'm interested in some of these curl cleansers that are out there now.*


 
There's some nice ones out there.  I am enjoying them. 

They give you that little something extra than just plain Cowashing AND just plain Shampoo.

I'm  them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh LAWD.............
> 
> Here We Go Ya'll


 dont say nuffin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont say nuffin.*


 
imdead

if you get them, i'm giving you 2 days and they'll be peace-out


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> imdead
> 
> if you get them, i'm giving you 2 days and they'll be peace-out


ill be itching to take them out in 2 days but i might actually last 2 weeks lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill be itching to take them out in 2 days but i might actually last 2 weeks lmao.*


 
LAWD..........

Ya'll Wake Me Up when it's Over..please and thank you!


----------



## La Colocha

Come on steelers, its too late to change my nails now, lawd.


----------



## La Colocha

Well, going to get ready for this night at work, not doing anything to my hair tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD..........
> 
> Ya'll Wake Me Up when it's Over..please and thank you!


 hey what can i say i have hand in hair syndrome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey what can i say i have hand in hair syndrome*


 
Serious HIH!

Them Po' Braids don't stand a chance

 _waiting to see how long them po' thangs last_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Come on steelers, its too late to change my nails now, lawd.*


 
Hmp.  I changed the Channel


----------



## Ltown

WHAT the heck is the Steelers doingwake up I'm drinking :alcoholic to try and keep up with my boys. I'm off tomorrow but don't turn off the channel Ben is know for his 2 min wins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> WHAT the heck is the Steelers doingwake up I'm drinking :alcoholic to try and keep up with my boys. I'm off tomorrow but don't turn off the channel Ben is know for his 2 min wins


 
I turned back to it.

Especially since La Colocha painted her nails in Steeler Colors

You betta' talk to 'dem Boyz Ltown.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I turned back to it.
> 
> Especially since La Colocha painted her nails in Steeler Colors
> 
> You betta' talk to 'dem Boyz Ltown.


 

TOUCH DOWN 3 point game!


----------



## bronzebomb

"Go Cowboys" was what I wanted to be yelling today!  

If anyone is interested Target has 30% off all of Miss Jessie's.

I need some pointers in how to reduce my stash...I have not used up anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> "Go Cowboys" was what I wanted to be yelling today!
> 
> If anyone is interested Target has 30% off all of Miss Jessie's.
> 
> *I need some pointers in how to reduce my stash...I have not used up anything*


 
1) Stop Buying
2) Have a Sale
3) Use up all opened items before moving on to the next product.
4) Stop Buying
5) Stop Buying
6) Stop Buying
7) Stop Buying
8) Stop Buying 
9) Stop Buying
10) Stop Buying


----------



## Ltown

Ok, Ben 2 min! I'm be sick


----------



## Ltown

Oh my good game we lost! Well I'm take my drunk [email protected]# to bed.


----------



## destine2grow

Go Packers!!! Sorry ladies!!! While I'm in here I would like to try some natural hair care deep conditoners! What do you ladies recommend?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1) Stop Buying
> 2) Have a Sale
> 3) Use up all opened items before moving on to the next product.
> 4) Stop Buying
> 5) Stop Buying
> 6) Stop Buying
> 7) Stop Buying
> 8) Stop Buying
> 9) Stop Buying
> 10) Stop Buying



#3 it is!   

I am in the no buy challenge all year.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

Was sick all week.  My hair looked like a hot mess, got a wash n set, used that goldwell kerasilk, and my hair was like butter.  I am 10 week post, trying to decide when or if to relax.  

It has been a ruff week, I am looking forward to this one being better.

Mike Tomlin is a fine something or another, lawd.


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies. How's it goin? I didnt really do much to my hair today but I did end up doing the hair of my neices friend.  I was practicing my ...um braiding skills. It actually looks kinda cute, her mother likes it and she is going to wear it for the rest of the week. I should use up a few things pretty soon. I've got a Skala, a VO5 and a gel and a leave in that will be gone by the end of the week.


----------



## natura87

I have been using the TT wrong. I was raking it through trying to fight the powers that be.  I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Ltown

destine2grow said:


> Go Packers!!! Sorry ladies!!! While I'm in here I would like to try some natural hair care deep conditoners! What do you ladies recommend?


 
Excuse me, you never come in here and talking about Packer and then want some recommendation the nerve of you  first Super bowl in a decade HATER

WDT, Alter ego, Giovanni are mine I'm sure the ladies have some recommendation!


----------



## destine2grow

Thx for the love Ltown! lol


----------



## rosalindb

Shay72 said:


> Girl,I'm multitasking and watching the game in between. I've detangled my hair, taken a shower, washed bentonite clay mask off my face, and I have a *lip mask *on now . My lips are special.


What are using for your lip mask?


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> I went to the Queenstown one across the bridge. They were handing out 30% off coupons when I went.


 
Is that where the Gucci Outlet is?  I like this outlet (I've only been once if it is)


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> Is that where the Gucci Outlet is? I like this outlet (I've only been once if it is)


 

Yup! I don't like Gucci cuz all of the knockoffs in DC.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have not tried either. Marshmallow or Marula.
> 
> Tried the Okra for the 1st time yesterday. I really like it.
> 
> I have a bottle Ltown sent me and an unopened 16 ounce.
> 
> I also have a 16 ounce of the Olive & Orange.
> 
> I prolly won't get anything.
> 
> I wanted to try the Pumpkin DeFrizz, but I could honestly wait until BF  (and prolly will).


During the BF sale, I bought more Fortifying Mask , The Okra Reconstructor, Pumpkin Defrizz, Marula and Hemp butter and Macadamia gel. I haven't used anything but the gel, marula butter and FF mask. Once I can raise my urm over my head, I plan on trying the Okree reconstructor, Fab said she loves it and you like it. I trust yall  I was looking at the defrizz ingredients and honestly, I can and will make that myself if I like it.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Yup! I don't like Gucci cuz all of the knockoffs in DC.


 

 Girl, there are knock-offs everywhere...and every brand!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not up to much today. Going to set out the bfh cotton marshmallow and pistachio dc to do my hair tomorrow. Going to moisturize with the dew and some almond glaze.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
my hair is in twists so i havent done anything to it. just pined the front up and back. i dont think i will moisturize my twists, just leave them be. they are already soooo soft because i used a pretty good amount of the luscious moisturizer and a tiny bit of curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Just took off Da' Rug and moisturized with some Hydratherma Lotion, L-I and a bit of oil. 

It smells sooooooooo good.

Already got things tied up for the evening. It's suppose to get really Cold. It's lightly flurrying. 

We're suppose to get another 2-3 inches.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Just took off Da' Rug and moisturized with some Hydratherma Lotion, L-I and a bit of oil.
> 
> It smells sooooooooo good.
> 
> Already got things tied up for the evening. It's suppose to get really Cold. It's lightly flurrying.
> 
> We're suppose to get another 2-3 inches.



Hey t, its cold here too, we have a wind chill advisory out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey t, its cold here too, we have a wind chill advisory out.*


 
It Pouring Down Rain (a Rain/Snow Mix) off & on all day.

But it suppose to get down to like 9 so you know that's gone Freeze

It's Monday.  I feel like buying something.


----------



## chebaby

hey T. im on a hydratherma and komaza kick now. i am soooo tempted to order another hydratherma amino protein conditioner. im gonna use it again this weekend after i do a HOT with evoo.


----------



## La Colocha

Well no mask for the kbb sales this week, maybe next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T. im on a hydratherma and komaza kick now. i am soooo tempted to order another hydratherma amino protein conditioner. *im gonna use it again this weekend after i do a HOT with evoo.*


 
Don't forget to post in the HOT thread.  Please & thank you.

Yeah, me too.  Definitely getting down with HTN.  

(And it's all Brownie's faulterplexed) I wasn't even thinkin' 'bout them folx.  

Didn't like the site --- nothin'. 

Now I'm in


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Well no mask for the kbb sales this week, maybe next week.


yea im sure itll be next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea im sure itll be next week*


 
Stop Clowin'

You know that Ain't going back on Sale


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't forget to post in the HOT thread.  Please & thank you.
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Definitely getting down with HTN.
> 
> (And it's all Brownie's faulterplexed) I wasn't even thinkin' 'bout them folx.
> 
> Didn't like the site --- nothin'.
> 
> Now I'm in


i cant stand the site either.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea im sure itll be next week





IDareT'sHair said:


> Stop Clowin'
> 
> You know that Ain't going back on Sale



 * leaves thread*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ** leaves thread**


 



Sorry Girl!

I'm Doubtful tho' _for real_.

That's Che Cuttin' Up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Stop Clowin'
> 
> You know that Ain't going back on Sale


im sure they will girl. real soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im sure they will girl. real soon*


 
Yeah.  um. Okay.:eye:

Don't Ya'll Hold Ya'll Breath


----------



## chebaby




----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T. im on a hydratherma and *komaza kick* now.


 
What you lookin' at? @bolded.


----------



## Curlybeauty

does komaza care do special orders? i want a gallon of the intensive moisture treatment...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What you lookin' at? @bolded.


hydratherma protein conditioner
komaza olive mask
komaza jojoba hemp balm
komaza coconut hair milk(i can get this locally i think. theres a coconut lotion too.)


----------



## chebaby

Curlybeauty said:


> does komaza care do special orders? i want a gallon of the intensive moisture treatment...


i have no idea. a gallon??? you must really love this stuff huh? i have a 8oz jar(thanx T) but havent used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hydratherma protein conditioner
> komaza olive mask
> *komaza jojoba hemp balm*
> komaza coconut hair milk(i can get this locally i think. theres a coconut lotion too.)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


>


thats why i want it i remember you saying how good it was. im mad the local store doesnt have it. but im going to order it along with some other stuff.


----------



## EllePixie

I'm still eying this Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion...I'm thinking of cake...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *I'm still eying this Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion...I'm thinking of cake...*


 
Wedding Cake!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wedding Cake!



You. Are. So. Mean!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I'm still eying this Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion...I'm thinking of cake...



i finally got the curl junkie smoothing lotion you like. and it smells good too. i put it on a section of my braids yesterday before i twisted and i think i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i finally got the curl junkie smoothing lotion you like. and it smells good too.* i put it on a section of my braids yesterday before i twisted and i think i love it.


 
You got errrthang don't you?


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i finally got the curl junkie smoothing lotion you like. and it smells good too. i put it on a section of my braids yesterday before i twisted and i think i love it.



LOL you just saved me! I just remembered I have a full bottle of the Smoothing Lotion in the fridge and a little bit left in my bathroom. I don't need anymo' leave-ins! The Smoothing Lotion is great though...I also just got the Daily Smoothing Condish again and while I like a more moisturizing LI, it's an AWESOME cowash and Izzy felt all velvety.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You got errrthang don't you?


you know
i had been wanting it for a while but was likeerplexed at the price. i finally gave in though. as i always do


----------



## chebaby

im looking for something else to buy now


----------



## Curlybeauty

I do love that stuff 

It is like crack for my hair


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *hydratherma protein conditioner*
> komaza olive mask
> komaza jojoba hemp balm
> komaza coconut hair milk(i can get this locally i think. theres a coconut lotion too.)



I just ordered this...after listenin' to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just ordered this...after listenin' to you.*


 
Yeah.....Me Too!


----------



## Brownie518

I had to go in and renew my subscription. I had no idea it was coming up due. But anyway, I'm back at work tonight, wishin I was home. 

I used up an SSI Moisture Mist. I have one back up of that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....Me Too!



...I got that, the Moisture DC, and Follicle Booster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...I got that, the Moisture DC, and Follicle Booster.*


 
I got:

Protein DC'er
Growth Oil
Growth Lotion
Follicle Booster

I didn't get the Moisture DC


----------



## chebaby

I can't sit at my computer with this construction so I'm on my phone. I just came from looking at my twists. I really like how they turned out. But since I did it on dry hair some are unraveling.


----------



## chebaby

And y'all will love the protein amino conditioner


----------



## Shay72

rosalindb said:


> What are using for your lip mask?


 
It's the lip mask from the Mary Kay satin lips set. So of course I'm a pj for everything so I have a ton of those. I'm looking for something natural though. I don't care how expensive it is either. My lips are acting a fool. Cracked back up like 3-5 minutes later  every single time. I found the solution for my skin (thanks LC ) which would be ashy minutes later so I will conquer this lip situation too.


----------



## mkd

I need to stay out of this thread tonight.  Yall are making me want to buy something.  I have been wanting to buy something all weekend.  When is SSI going to announce her sale?  

What is the consistency of the HTN leave in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I need to stay out of this thread tonight. Yall are making me want to buy something. I have been wanting to buy something all weekend. When is SSI going to announce her sale?
> 
> *What is the consistency of the HTN leave in?*


 
The Protein Leave-In is very light.

The Growth Lotion is heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if Hairveda will have a Sale?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

^^ If they do, I want more of that pH Rinse.


----------



## natura87

I DC'd last night using the Lustrasilk (the Argan Oil version) , rinse it out and applied some Chemistry conditioner as a leave in. i put my braids in chunky braids last night before I DC'd so now my braids are kinda crinkly looking.


I am going to make some sort of Curl pudding to get rid of a gel I dont really like.


----------



## Priss Pot

Now y'all got me wanting to try the KBB mask.

Today my hair was on swole from the humidity and rain, but I kinda liked it.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, cowashed with bfh cottonseed and dcing right now with pistachio dc. I have about 2 uses left of the cottonseed and about 1 with the pistachio (don't know how that happened. Both will be repurchases.


----------



## Ese88

hey guys, i'm still here
Nothing much has been happening with me. Next week friday will make my braids 4 weeks so i'm looking forward to taking them out. I'm gonna start using the bee mine growth serum again at the back of my hair because it grows so much slower than the rest.


----------



## Charz

I need more Hair Mask. NOW


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I need more Hair Mask. NOW



Lmao, praying for a miracle next week or the week after that, i need more hair mask too. * cries as i crawl in the bed*.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im looking for something else to buy now


 
You can buy my curl junkie, leave in and smoothing lotion


----------



## JerriBlank

Okay,so after about a week of use,I really love the purabodynaturals line,and I will be reordering by the end of the week. The sapote hair lotion is very nice. I just about used up the 2oz sample this week,which is completely unnecessary,I just kept reapplying it because I love how it feels in my hair. This will be my alternate leave in with The Dew. 
It reminded me of the dew moisture wise, more than the murumuru moisture milk did. I expected the moisture milk to be more comparable to the dew,but I really didn't care for it. The milk made my hair feel coated,versus moisturized.
I stopped using it and gave it away.erplexed
The Amazon murumuru hair and body butter was an instant staple. No lie you guys! The texture of it is very light. It has a whipped consistency and it starts to melt as soon as I dab it in my hand. It liquefies easily. Very light. Excellent sealer. It made my hair so soft and lovely,and I cannot find anything wrong with it. I'm halfway through the 1oz jar. Once again,due to me being purposely heavy handed.

The Cupuacu butter has staple potential,and probably may have been if I didn't also try the murumuru butter.I felt that it was too heavy at first,and I guess I was comparing it to the murumuru butter there as well. I cut down on the amount,and the results improved many times over. I also started using it on my edges,and it's he only thing I've been using on them over the moisturizer. 
To backtrack a bit,the main reason that I quit the moisture milk was after a test run of all the products. I parted my hair in four,applied the sapote hair lotion on two parts,and the murumuru moisture milk on the other two parts. I sealed one sapote section with the murumuru hair butter,and one with the cupuacu butter. Repeated these steps with the moisture milk sections. The sapote outperformed the moisture milk hands down. For me,they're not even in the same quality range. The sapote is a way better product overall.
Sorry this is so long!!! But yeah I'll re-order three of the four products to keep in rotation. Customer service also helped solidify my decision to purchase from them.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> You can buy my curl junkie, leave in and smoothing lotion


lol let me think on that. i still need to really try the smoothing lotion i have.

i took my twists out today (i know, i know. 2 days is good though right?) so i will be shampooing, conditioning with pumpkin conditioner and using htn lotion to do a low puff(no pulling on the hair line)..


----------



## Charz

For real I will be buying 10 containers if it goes on sale again. I dream about it happening.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder if Hairveda will have a Sale?erplexed


 
this is what I want to try from hairveda

acaiberry phyto condish --- it just sounds exciting
citrinilla deep moisture
moist condition
amala creme rinse
shikakai swirl bar

her prices are so reasonable, I see why she gets her monies 





ETA hehe you ladies be akkin up for that hair mask LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Charz

I guess it's that time of the year when being natural isn't as simple as it seems.


----------



## SimJam

^^^^^^^
Im wondering if the moon is in some weird a$$ phase or something


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Im wondering if the moon is in some weird a$$ phase or something


 
People think that being natural is just washing your hair and going but it's not. Especially when it is in that akward stage when its not long enough to put it in a pony tail, but too long to be a TWA.

Being a natural in the winter can be tough for some and people want their natural hair to "hang".


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> For real I will be buying 10 containers if it goes on sale again. I dream about it happening.



  That is quite a haul.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> People think that being natural is just washing your hair and going but it's not. Especially when it is in that akward stage when its not long enough to put it in a pony tail, but too long to be a TWA.
> 
> Being a natural in the winter can be tough for some and people want their natural hair to "hang".



This is why I am in braids. I like to wear my hair out but becuase I live so far North I can only do that from May until maybe October. I literally spend half the year in some sort of protective style.


----------



## Charz

I'm so over this natural hair thing. I mean, I love my hair, but this raving and ish about the natural hair movement makes me wanna go relax my hair.

Maybe it's because I am so low-key. But it's really not that deep to me.


----------



## SimJam

what _exactly _is the Natural hair Movement ? is there a secret hand shake/hair whip ?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> *I'm so over this natural hair thing*. I mean, I love my hair, but this raving and ish about the natural hair movement makes me wanna go relax my hair.
> 
> Maybe it's because I am so low-key. But it's really not that deep to me.


 
 I hear ya. Some folks take it too far, do you and I will do me.
Everything isn't for everybody and there isn't one way to do anything.
I believe once a person is happy and they aren't hurting anyone to be in that state of personal bliss it's all good.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I'm so over this natural hair thing. I mean, I love my hair,* but this raving and ish about the natural hair movement makes me wanna go relax my hair.
> *
> Maybe it's because I am so low-key. But it's really not that deep to me.



*Grabs Charz and drags her back to the Dark Side*



I'm lowkey about my hair too, I would never relax again but I'm not really into the natural hair scene that much. I wear my hair kinky....and that pretty much the end of it.


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> what _exactly _is the Natural hair Movement ? is there a secret hand shake/hair whip ?


 


ooooh ok just googled it .... wow its thats deep huh?


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> ooooh ok just googled it .... wow its thats deep huh?


 
Yes, it's like a cult.


----------



## EllePixie

Are people talking about self hating and accepting yourself again?


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> People think that being natural is just washing your hair and going but it's not. Especially when it is in that akward stage when its not long enough to put it in a pony tail, but too long to be a TWA.
> 
> Being a natural in the winter can be tough for some and people want their natural hair to "hang".


 
I think that's my problem.  I want some "hang" time...and I don't have it yet.  It's frustrating when I see such nice styles and I'm wearing a wig or plaits.



natura87 said:


> This is why I am in braids. I like to wear my hair out but becuase I live so far North I can only do that from May until maybe October. I literally spend half the year in some sort of protective style.


 
I think this statement is how I've been feeling, I just hadn't said/typed it!



Charz said:


> I'm so over this natural hair thing. I mean, I love my hair, but this raving and ish about the natural hair movement makes me wanna go relax my hair.
> 
> Maybe it's because I am so low-key. But it's really not that deep to me.


 
You can't be over it!  You were one of my first YT subscriptions.  Some of the products I use come from your videos...so suck it up and be the GURU that you are!


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> I'm so over this natural hair thing. I mean, I love my hair, but this raving and ish about the natural hair movement makes me wanna go relax my hair.
> 
> Maybe it's because I am so low-key. But it's really not that deep to me.


 Some people are just too damn extra.  i will never be worried about the hair on someone else's head unless I care about them (my baby, mama, sister, friends).  Everyone else, I could care less.


----------



## Charz

Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz love the watch and the bags; I'm so jealous.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz - Well, I found you when I was searching for Qhemet Biologics...and I liked the products (and the steamer).  Wait, so what is your channel about?  Girl, I missed it!  I like your reviews...

Here is a pic of my natural hair:


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> @Charz - Well, I found you when I was searching for Qhemet Biologics...and I liked the products (and the steamer). Wait, so what is your channel about? Girl, I missed it! I like your reviews...
> 
> Here is a pic of my natural hair:


 
Aww thank you. It's just about hair haha. Relaxed or natural or whatever haha.

Your hair is beautiful!!!!  Just give it some time and it should hang. I would say after APL.


----------



## Priss Pot

Well, I actually like the fact that women are coming to accept the hair that grows out of their scalps.  Even if they eventually go back to a relaxer, at least they could say that they've experienced their natural texture...whereas 10 years ago, probably 90% of Black women couldn't have said such thing (both relaxed and "heat-trained") cause wearing your hair natural was just unheard of and taboo (to some).

As with all things, there will be bad apples in every bunch.  There are the militant naturals on one end and on the other end there are the relaxed heads who feel the need to put down natural hair and justify why they relax their hair to anyone who will listen.

I, for one, am not over my hair or the "movement."  Considering how low society attempts to make Black women feel, I don't blame us for taking our hair back and reclaiming it.  It gives us something to be proud about and exclaim to everyone that we will not be bound.  The very thing that we were made to feel ashamed of, is the very thing that we are trying to love now.  What will be next?  Perhaps acceptance of our varied complexions?  Our wide noses, hips, and lips?  Reclaiming our health?

Baby steps.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter



You bought one!  It's so purty!  Those things are definitely conversation pieces.  I've only had it for like a week and the 2 times I've worn it out, men seem to ask me about it and compliment me on it.  I guess they figure "what is this girl doing with a watch that big" lol


----------



## SimJam

me likey the watch. My sis got an off white ceramic MK watch for christmas.

Im eyeing one of the tortoise shell or bone ones for my bday....But I rlly prefer traditional watches like Movado or Wenger and I still love swatch 


I tend to smash watches to pieces with the quickness so no one likes getting me them LOLOLOL


----------



## SimJam

Im ok with being called sideshow bob ... my hair will never hang in its natural state LOL


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> You bought one!  It's so purty!  Those things are definitely conversation pieces.  I've only had it for like a week and the 2 times I've worn it out, men seem to ask me about it and compliment me on it.  I guess they figure "what is this girl doing with a watch that big" lol



I'm goin the get the rose gold one and cermamic one too! This watch is so hardcore!!!!


I just get tired of people saying that relaxed folks hate themselves or something.


----------



## bronzebomb

I still have/wear my Gucci watch from 1990.  Although I wear the watch and change the bezels daily, I usually look at my iPhone for the time.  Dang, I'm getting old...I didn't realize I had this watch that long!erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> People think that being natural is just washing your hair and going but it's not. Especially when it is in that akward stage when its not long enough to put it in a pony tail, but too long to be a TWA.
> 
> Being a natural in the winter can be tough for some and people want their natural hair to "hang".


thats why when going natural people should just go with the flow. i actually dont want hair that hangs down. i like my hair all big and puffy and sticking up. and actually thats my biggest problem is that i cant wear my hair the way i want at work. im very care free and dont care to be all "slick bun". i am truly a wash and go girl. for real. sometimes i dont even use leave in
and although my hair is curly im not stuck on getting the best curls with the best gels. i just let my hair do what it do.
people need to stop fighting their hair and work with it.

oh and i know its time for a hard core protein because my hair is straight in the front so either tonight or tomorrow morning i will use the rest of my aphogee two step to give my hair a boost of protein. then i will follow up with cj hibiscus and banana deep fix for 3 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> this is what I want to try from hairveda
> 
> acaiberry phyto condish --- it just sounds exciting
> citrinilla deep moisture
> moist condition
> amala creme rinse
> *shikakai swirl bar*
> 
> her prices are so reasonable,* I see why she gets her monies*
> 
> 
> 
> Great Choices Simmie! Haven't tried @1st bolded.
> 
> @2nd Bolded. She stay Paid
> 
> 
> 
> mkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some people are just too damn extra*. i will never be worried about the hair on someone else's head unless I care about them (my baby, mama, sister, friends). Everyone else, I could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................
> 
> Hmp. I'm in the Relaxed Hair Movement And Proud of it.
> 
> I'm with you all....It's _so_ tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just bought the HTN Moisture DC'er. I'm done.  So I ain't buying no SSI. 

Okay If I do It will be 1 16 ounce Okra.

Now BJ.............I can't speak on. Cause she need her monneees. She got to stay paid:dollar:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just bought the HTN Moisture DC'er. I'm done.  So I ain't buying no SSI.
> 
> Okay If I do It will be 1 16 ounce Okra.
> 
> Now BJ.............I can't speak on. Cause she need her monneees. She got to stay paid:dollar:


girl i want to get the htn moisture conditioner so bad. whats stopping me is that when i was relaxed i used it and it was not good. i used her shampoo first and i cant remember how i felt about the shampoo but i know the conditioner goes on so smooth and good and then when i rinsed i was like what happened lol. 
but i love her protein conditioner so i will give the moisture one a chance.

tomorrow after my protein im going to do another puff with the htn lotion i can not get enough of the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i want to get the htn moisture conditioner so bad. whats stopping me is that *when i was relaxed i used it and it was not good.* i used her shampoo first and i cant remember how i felt about the shampoo but i know the conditioner goes on so smooth and good and then when i rinsed i was like what happened lol.
> but i love her protein conditioner so i will give the moisture one a chance.
> 
> tomorrow after my protein im going to do another puff with* the htn lotion i can not get enough of the scent.*


 
  Don't Tell Me that! @1st bolded

@2nd Bolded........Girl Me Either  And I love the consistency.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Don't Tell Me that! *@1st bolded
> 
> @2nd Bolded........Girl Me Either  And I love the consistency.


girl i hope i some how love it now but you know my hair was bleached, rinsed and relaxed back then so that conditioner has a ton of work to do so i wont blame it lol.


----------



## Priss Pot

When does the SSI sale start, and what is the code?  I haven't used any of my No Buy passes yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i hope i some how love it now but you know my hair was bleached, rinsed and relaxed back then so that conditioner has a ton of work to do so i wont blame it lol.*


 
You were prolly Addicted to "Cones" back then.  



Priss Pot said:


> *When does the SSI sale start, and what is the code? I haven't used any of my No Buy passes yet.*


 
I wanna know too


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You were prolly Addicted to "Cones" back then.*
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna know too


i wouldnt doubt it. i was deep conditioning with suave. but when i found this forum girl i went crazy(can you believe it?). i had joico, paul mitchell, kenra(which i do not like), kera care, girl i had it all. then i started getting into the natural products and it was a wrap after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wouldnt doubt it. i was deep conditioning with suave. but when i found this forum girl i went crazy(can you believe it?). *i had joico, paul mitchell*, kenra(which i do not like), kera care, *girl i had it all. then i started getting into the natural products and it was a wrap after that.*


 
Me Too 

Then I started hangin' with Ya'll...............

And it was a Wrap.


----------



## JerriBlank

Wow,that Kbb dc is like that? Well I will try to secure a couple if she does that flash sale again.

Durn I wish Oyin made a deep treatment.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.  Been MIA with this overnight shift.

Braids is hanging in there.  Will moisturize and seal tonight.

To me natural hair is for anyone who wants it.  Yes there has been a social stigma for years and still is in some circles.  It was a lil deep for me in the beginning but now I'm just about healthy hair.  Esp my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am loving the way my Hair feels with this Hydratherma Naturals.

I love this stuff.  Hmp.  I may need to Sell some _more_ stuff (so I can buy more)

*don't judge*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too
> 
> Then I started hangin' with Ya'll...............
> 
> And it was a Wrap.


i see you playing the blame game lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i see you playing the blame game lmao


 
It made good sense though.  

I only want the Relaxer to be the one thing that I use that is _potentially_


----------



## Shay72

After watching Sunshine's latest video I realized two things:
1. I'm happy I stocked up on sunshine during that BFF sale and
2. Somebody needs to help her with her vision, mission, and goals

I finished an Amala Cream Rinse. I have 2 back ups.


----------



## Charz

Dang Ms. Terri, you got a better selection then the natural hair boutique in Silver Spring!


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> After watching Sunshine's latest video I realized two things:
> 1. I'm happy I stocked up on sunshine during that BFF sale and
> 2. Somebody needs to help her with her vision, mission, and goals
> 
> I finished an Amala Cream Rinse. I have 2 back ups.


i noticed she has been a lil like me lately very wishy washy, knows what she wants but is having trouble getting there. her and her business is like me finishing school. itll happen. when it happens
but im off to watch her video.... ill come back with my review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I posted a coupla' thangs in the Exchange Forum.


----------



## chebaby

ok im only half way through sunshines video and she is a talker(like meeeeeee). and when i say talker i dont mean she talks too much. i mean she has a lot to say because she likes to hear herself talk. she knows what to say because shes great at giving advice and know what needs to be done. however she doesnt take her own advice and getting things done take much effort.
i watched her introvert video and she described me to a T. so i know we a a lot alike. 

and T, thats a yummy list.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I need to holla at you Ms. T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I need to holla at you Ms. T


 
pm me Girl!


----------



## chebaby

sunshine girl, what chu talkin bout???


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just did....shhh


----------



## Brownie518

Nice list you got there, T. 

Let me go see what Sunshine is sayin....


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Nice list you got there, T.
> 
> Let me go see what Sunshine is sayin....


a whole bunch of nothing. and i like her


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Dang she must just be lonely for all she talking about.


----------



## natura87

I have to take my braids out...I have an interview tomorrow morning and these braids are not appropriate at all. They are just random and...not appropriate. Welp, looks like I'l be up for a while.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> a whole bunch of nothing. and i like her



You got that right 

I like her, too...


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> I have to take my braids out...I have an interview tomorrow morning and these braids are not appropriate at all. They are just random and...not appropriate. Welp, looks like I'l be up for a while.



yeah, i had a mowhawk that I had to take down for an interview, and I had to press my mother's natural hair for her interview.

we both got the jobs.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> yeah, i had a mowhawk that I had to take down for an interview, and I had to press my mother's natural hair for her interview.
> 
> we both got the jobs.



 Awww shiggity!

I just found out at the last minute but I'm gonna run with it and hope I get it.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Awww shiggity!
> 
> I just found out at the last minute but I'm gonna run with it and hope I get it.



you'll get it, just put away that natural hair. lol until you get the job, then let it loose!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

That's what I did.  I wore a braid out bun to my interview.  Next time they saw me I had a WnG for orientation.  I act a fool with my natural hair at work- WnG, Twists, Braids, Bantu Knot outs, Twist outs, Curls, Updos, ponys, buns.  

My clients and coworkers are surprised by all the things I can do to my hair.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That's what I did.  I wore a braid out bun to my interview.  Next time they saw me I had a WnG for orientation.  I act a fool with my natural hair at work- WnG, Twists, Braids, Bantu Knot outs, Twist outs, Curls, Updos, ponys, buns.
> 
> My clients and coworkers are surprised by all the things I can do to my hair.



The kids(5-9) at my current job are confused by my hair. I am the only black person there and everyone else is white with stick straight hair so everday its another question about my hair. They had no clue that naturally curly hair can shrink.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and T, thats a yummy list*.


 
Thanks Girl!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I need to holla at you Ms. T*


 Thanks Lady!



Brownie518 said:


> *Nice list you got there, T.*


 
Girl, I wish Ya'll All Lived Closer and then we could just switch stuff w/o all the Wait! .........


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> you'll get it, just put away that natural hair. lol until you get the job, then let it loose!


wow im soooooo different lmao. what you see is what you get with me. ill walk up in a job interview with a wash and go, twist out, braid out whatever i feel like. but thats always been me. i dont play no body's game when it comes to hiding who i am.
but i wont lie, i do realize some people wont hire you based on you hair style or texture but then that just means that job isnt for me.


----------



## SimJam

who this sunshine is?

havin a headache ... cause Im hungry and theres nothing here to eat that doesnt need cooking 

maybe I'll just have some tea and ummm salsa w/corn chips


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> wow im soooooo different lmao. what you see is what you get with me. ill walk up in a job interview with a wash and go, twist out, braid out whatever i feel like. but thats always been me. i dont play no body's game when it comes to hiding who i am.
> but i wont lie, i do realize some people wont hire you based on you hair style or texture but then that just means that job isnt for me.



lol it's been drilled in our heads at the business school that I went to. i've never interviewed for a job I haven't got, it's an art of deceit lol.

If they offer you water or something to drink during an interview DO NOT TAKE THE OFFER. Just say no thank you to the water or drink. It's a test of entitlement.


----------



## Charz

You guys holding out on me? Why has everyone in this thread gone to my profile lately! :sideeye:


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> You guys holding out on me? Why has everyone in this thread gone to my profile lately! :sideeye:


Girl, this post almost made me click on your profile.  I felt left out. 

Good luck Natura.  You can't go wrong with a bun on an interview.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> You guys holding out on me? Why has everyone in this thread gone to my profile lately! :sideeye:


 
What's Your Profile? 

What "Juicy" Info will it tell about you?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Girl, this post almost made me click on your profile.  I felt left out.
> 
> Good luck Natura.  You can't go wrong with a bun on an interview.



 m, I am about to go to her profile, too!!


----------



## Charz

Does anyone have any natural remedies to unclog a drain? I tried ACV and it doesn't work. I think it's getting clogged from all the conditioner and maybe some hair? I have to use draino like once every two weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Girl, this post almost made me click on your profile. I felt left out. *


 


Brownie518 said:


> *m, I am about to go to her profile, too!!*


Shoot  Hmp.  Me Too!  What's in it Charz?



Charz said:


> *Does anyone have any natural remedies to unclog a drain?* I tried ACV and it doesn't work. I think it's getting clogged from all the conditioner and maybe some hair? I have to use draino like once every two weeks.


 
I hear a Can of Coke!  ..........   Seriously tho'.


----------



## mkd

Charz,  I use baking soda and white vinegar followed by hot water.


----------



## SimJam

get a zipit drain tool ... its nasty to see what comes up but it works


----------



## Brownie518

m, I'm gonna try that this week. Thanks!


----------



## Charz




----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot  Hmp.  Me Too!  What's in it Charz?
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a Can of Coke!  ..........   Seriously tho'.



oh really gee thanks! A liter of this will be cheaper than a liter of draino. Shoot if it is doing that to the drain, what is it doing to our bodies? lol



mkd said:


> Girl, this post almost made me click on your profile.  I felt left out.
> 
> Good luck Natura.  You can't go wrong with a bun on an interview.





mkd said:


> Charz,  I use baking soda and white vinegar followed by hot water.



oh, i must need to baking soda for it to work! Thanks!.


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> get a zipit drain tool ... its nasty to see what comes up but it works



sounds spensive, is there a particular brand?


----------



## SimJam

LOLz now I just looked

Watching NCIS whilr refreshing my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What were we looking at in your Profile? I musta' hit the wrong key. erplexed 

I don't remember what I saw (if anything).

Lemme go in there for real this time.

ETA:  Cute Top!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


>



That must not be refreshed. I haven't looked at your profile in a long time. Or anyone's for that matter. Let me go now...


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


>



Why was the first thing that I thought of "..Climbin through yo window...snatchin yo people up!"


----------



## hannan

I just looked. 

Might cowash hair later with nature's gate jojoba. I am too tired.


----------



## chebaby

Charz that thing telling a fib girl lmao. i havent been to your profile.

i changed my mind about the protein. im still doing protein tomorrow just not aphogee hard core. im going to co wash and detangle with AO GPB and then follow up with HTN protein conditioner. i hope thatll be enough for my hair because i do not feel like doing a hard core protein. i know im due for one though because my last one was in december.


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> sounds spensive, is there a particular brand?


 

"zip it" is the name of the tool dunno what brand, its about $5 its reusable and no need for for chemicals.

Its best for hair clogs

got it at home depot, do they have that chain in ur state/area?

http://zipitclean.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Charz that thing telling a fib girl lmao. i havent been to your profile.*


 
Shoot!  Me Either Che


----------



## JerriBlank

OMG I haven't been to your profile Charz.
What is that thing doing?


----------



## chebaby

It wants us to be stalkers lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

If I went it was because i pressed Thanks then Blog Post by accident.

I'm not stalking no female.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> beauty, can we see a pic of your weave? ive been interested in weave for a while now but too scarred to take the plunge. i am however thinking about getting braids for a month or two.


 
sorry Im late! Here u go....I took this this morning...its a full sew in, I pinned back my bangs when I went to the gym ystrdy and had a hard time trying to re-align my closure so it looks weird in this pic, I didn't have it together yet lol

Its goddess remi loose body wave in 14 inches...looks like 16 though! Goddess hair is long!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

SimJam said:


> get a zipit drain tool ... its nasty to see what comes up but it works


 
thats exactly what i was gonna recommend but i was gonna call it a "snake thing" lol...It has velcro on it and it works for the tub and the sink, gets hair from 10 years ago and everything lol


----------



## JerriBlank

chebaby said:


> It wants us to be stalkers lol.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> sorry Im late! Here u go....I took this this morning...its a full sew in, I pinned back my bangs when I went to the gym ystrdy and had a hard time trying to re-align my closure so it looks weird in this pic, I didn't have it together yet lol
> 
> Its goddess remi loose body wave in 14 inches...looks like 16 though! Goddess hair is long!


i like it. its beautiful


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


>


 

I haven't look either but does this happen if you pm someone?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

Okay.  Done. With. Charz's. Stalker-Gate.

Anyway, @Home until Monday.  Just rubbed on some HTN Protein Lotion and HTN Oil.

Very close to using up my HTN Protein Lotion* (_something Che sent me...now I'm hooked_). 

I have a back-up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Good Morning.

It's tax day for me.  I'm excited to see what magic my accountant can do this year.

I'm going to moisturize and seal today.  Tonight I'll rinse, HOT with cap, maybe co wash, DC with the CG Babassu.  I'll dry the braids stretched in braids or curlformers.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies.....
> 
> Okay. Done. With. Charz's. Stalker-Gate.
> 
> Anyway, @Home until Monday. Just rubbed on some HTN Protein Lotion and HTN Oil.
> 
> Very close to using up my HTN Protein Lotion* (_something Che sent me...now I'm hooked_).
> 
> I have a back-up.


 
I like the HTN oil too it's not alot and you can go through fast especially being in the oil challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I like the HTN oil too it's not alot and you can go through fast especially being in the oil challenge.*


 
Girl....It's a beautiful Oil. 

I  it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't feel like I'm really using up my oils any faster than normal even with the oil challenge. 

I looked at my oil corner in my closet and it actually looks fuller than before we started.

I think its the gremlins pouring stuff in the bottles and adding more bottles.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I don't feel like I'm really using up my oils any faster than normal even with the oil challenge.
> 
> I looked at my oil corner in my closet and it actually looks fuller than before we started.
> 
> I think its the gremlins pouring stuff in the bottles and adding more bottles.


 
You have alot of hair can't believe you are not using alot.  I'm using more oil on wet hair then dry. I'm saturate my hair with some oil after a wash on Thur and see happens. I haven't really been using up oils until T challenge so I'm definately stepping up my game and I think the sulfur/mega tek is giving me some shedding which using the oils helps retains some moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> You have alot of hair can't believe you are not using alot. I'm using more oil on wet hair then dry. I'm saturate my hair with some oil after a wash on Thur and see happens. *I haven't really been using up oils until T challenge so I'm definately stepping up my game *and I think the sulfur/mega tek is giving me some shedding which using the oils helps retains some moisture.


 
Me Too! I really want to use up the oils that have been hanging around for a while. 

I'm almost done w/ Soybean and will move on to Wheat Germ, Coconut and Kukui Nut. (I've had these a while). Will Stick w/Hemp, Safflower & Coconut.

I'm almost finished with Cocosta (will just use JBCO instead). Will keep Avsoya & of course HTN as my _blends_.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

T why do you prefer avasoya over cocasta?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *T why do you prefer avasoya over cocasta?*


 
They both smell amazing.  Cocosta is about the same consistency as JBCO (to me) and I have that.  So......I might as well roll with JBCO.

Avasoya is very light & nice.  And I really like that and it has good ingredients and I like the way it feels on my hair.

Don't get me wrong if Cocosta was on Sale for a Good Price....You know I'll get it.


----------



## Charz

Does anyone use HV moist 24/7 to DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Does anyone use HV moist 24/7 to DC?*


 
Only as a Co-Wash.  I pull the Sitrinillah out for that.

Are you getting ready to try it?  Lemme know how it works.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Only as a Co-Wash. I pull the Sitrinillah out for that.
> 
> Are you getting ready to try it? Lemme know how it works.


 

Yeah I am, if it's decent I can last till Black Friday with my hair products. I may just not shampoo when using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Yeah I am, if it's decent I can last till Black Friday with my hair products. I may just not shampoo when using it.


 
I should go read the description on HV Site. I only use/buy stuff labeled as DC'ers, for Deep Conditioners because of the molecules being small enough to penetrate because the make up of a DC'er is usually different from regular conditioner. 

All that other stuff (like that) I primarily use as a Cowash.

If you do try it, do a review. Thanks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I've never used the Moist as a DC. I like it for cowashing. I've mixed it with other cowash condish when they start getting low to use them up quicker. 

Never thought to use it as a DC. Let us know how it goes Charz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I've never used the Moist as a DC. I like it for cowashing. *I've mixed it with other cowash condish when they start getting low to use them up quicker.
> 
> *Never thought to use it as a DC. Let us know how it goes Charz*


 
I read up on it on the HV Site (_which recommends it as a Co-Washer_) so, it will be interesting to see how it works.

I just think of it as an Instant Conditioner, more than a DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i havent done my hair yet but i still plan on using GPB and htn protein. yesterday my hair looked so dull and not as sheeny as it usually does. i hope this will help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi everyone
> i havent done my hair yet but i still plan on using GPB and htn protein. yesterday my hair looked so dull and not *as sheeny as it usually does.* i hope this will help.


 
Hey Girl!

Let us know if you get that "Sheen" Back!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I would have to doctored up my cowash condish to use them as DCs. However I still doctor up my DCs with things that I feel my hair needs or likes. Like in summer I add honey or glycerin, oils in the fall/winter and other stuff like protein.


----------



## Charz

Come onnnnn hair masks!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I think I would have to doctored up my cowash condish to use them as DCs.* However I still doctor up my DCs with things that I feel my hair needs or likes. Like in summer I add honey or glycerin, oils in the fall/winter and other stuff like protein.


 
Yeah, And I buy ALOT of DC'ers and Want them to be able to stand on their own (most of the time) especially for the $

Although I have no problem adding oils & other stuff to them.  (I just don't). 

But I ain't doctoring up no Cowash (Instant Conditioner) tryna' _magically turn it into a Deep Conditioner tho'_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Come onnnnn hair masks!!!!!*


 
You bought 4 right?  How many do you have left?


----------



## chebaby

when i first started my hhj i doctored all my cheap co wash conditioners with honey and evoo and sometimes coconut oil. it worked well for detangling and added moisture. i still wouldnt deep treat with it because they were like suave and vo5. but if its natural ill use it ll a deep conditioner whether it says to or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when i first started my hhj i doctored all my cheap co wash conditioners with honey and evoo and sometimes coconut oil. it worked well for detangling and added moisture. *i still wouldnt deep treat with it because they were like suave and vo5. but if its natural ill use it ll a deep conditioner whether it says to or not.*


 
Me Either.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Some days I wish I had taken part in the KBB sale. Then I remember that she barely has sales and the CS is hit and miss. Definitely not pay regular price for 8oz.  

ITA that I want my DCs to perform well on their own. The thicker the better


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> Does anyone use HV moist 24/7 to DC?


 
I have tried it as a DC but it just doesn't do the trick, even when combined with vatika frosting. Thats why I decided to stick with sitrinillah for my DC and M24/7 as my co-wash or sometimes a leave-in.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> when i first started my hhj i doctored all my cheap co wash conditioners with honey and evoo and sometimes coconut oil. it worked well for detangling and added moisture. i still wouldnt deep treat with it because they were like suave and vo5. *but if its natural ill use it ll a deep conditioner whether it says to or not.*


 
Same here! I use SSI Avocado (add vatika frosting) and the Super Soft Honey Rinse as DC's! Luv em!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> You bought 4 right? How many do you have left?


 
I got 3, so 19 ounces left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I got 3, so 19 ounces left.*


 
They Said the Response was Overwhelming 

So, maybe they will do another one (or something similar).erplexed

I got 3 too.  Swapped one out for a TT'er

Hmp.  Shoulda' got 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Listed a Few More Products in the Exchange Forum


----------



## chebaby

it took me forever to find this thread i kept skipping over it.
anyway i wanted to co wash wth AO GOB but dont know what i did with it so i co washed with giovanni sas and then htn protein. but i messed up by using cj smoothing lotion my hair feels just like it feels when i dont put anything on it. i knew my hair wasnt gonna like this because it doesnt have any ingredients in it that my hair usually loves. it only has jojoba oil and i really dont like jojoba oil.
i guess tomorrow ill go back to using htn lotion.

anyway, tell me why this dude cock blocking(giggle). who still does that??? and i dont even know this dude. hes one of those people that gets too close too fast. he just started working here and already hes be calling me baby and im like when did you even start working here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *anyway, tell me why this dude cock blocking(giggle). who still does that??? and i dont even know this dude. hes one of those people that gets too close too fast. he just started working here and already hes be calling me baby and im like when did you even start working here*


 
   You Gone Hafta' Break Him Down Che........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Gone Hafta' Break Him Down Che........


giiiirrrrrllll i cannot figure him out. one day i came in and said hi to him and he was like "ive been waiting all day for you to get here"erplexed i had to ask the other girl what he said because i was like i know i didnt here him right. i think hes only been her a week and a half maybe 2 weeks
and he gossips like a girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *giiiirrrrrllll i cannot figure him out. one day i came in and said hi to him and he was like "ive been waiting all day for you to get here"*erplexed


 
 

BWWWAAHHHHAAAAAA 

......Sounds like you got a Boyfriend


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, nothing much going on here. Going to moisturize with fluertzy hair oil and the dew tomorrow.


----------



## hannan

Che, did you post in OT about that creep at work a little while ago that was asking you freaky questions everyday? I remember reading a thread like that and it haunted me for life. This new guy you were talking about just reminded me.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> Che, did you post in OT about that creep at work a little while ago that was asking you freaky questions everyday? I remember reading a thread like that and it haunted me for life. This new guy you were talking about just reminded me.


girl dont bring him up lol. he has been gone for some months now and i couldnt be happier. i dont even know if hes still with the company. now he was a crazy bastiderplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> BWWWAAHHHHAAAAAA
> 
> ......Sounds like you got a Boyfriend


i come across some weirdos i tell ya. i think its written on my face or something.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to mention that i used sweet hair pudding today to smooth my hair back into my zing. my zing is a little too tight today, i could not get this thing to act right today for some reason.
anyway my sweet hair pudding still performs good but it doesnt have a smell like i know its supposed to and the color is off. i think i got a bad batch which is why i havent been using it.


----------



## Charz

PSA What I post in that thread is not a reflection of my overall character.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma came today! 

Imma try to stick with these for a while.

I got:

Protein DC'er
Moisturizing DC'er
Follicle Booster
Protein L-I 
Lotion
Oil


----------



## La Colocha

What the hell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *PSA What I post in that thread is not a reflection of my overall character.*


 


La Colocha said:


> *What the hell?*


 
I don't know what ya'll talmbout?


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know what ya'll talmbout?




Read the are there any men thread! erplexed

There are some very odd people around!


----------



## hannan

I...and then...


----------



## Charz

Wow, you guys are fast lol. It's already gone lol. Someone on twitter told me about it.


----------



## chebaby

that was so odd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that was so odd.


 
And Scary!

H8tr


----------



## Charz

I can't wait to do a braidout on Saturday! I got two dates!


----------



## Priss Pot

When I woke up this morning, I saw that "Is there any men" thread.  I saw that Nonie was the first to respond, but I realized it would only be a matter of time before others saw it.  Lawd.  When I saw "demotivated" I just rolled over and went back to sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> When I woke up this morning, I saw that "Is there any men" thread. I saw that Nonie was the first to respond, but I realized it would only be a matter of time before others saw it. Lawd. When I saw "demotivated" I just rolled over and went back to sleep.


 
Do you have Snow?  I was just watching the News.........


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do you have Snow?  I was just watching the News.........



Memphis does.  I talked to my SO today and his classes were cancelled today.  There isn't any snow here in Knoxville, thank goodness.  And I don't see any predicted in the news for the upcoming days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Memphis does. I talked to my SO today and his classes were cancelled today.* There isn't any snow here in Knoxville, thank goodness. And I don't see any predicted in the news for the upcoming days.


 
I thought you were in Memphis.  That's what I was just watching.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought you were in Memphis.  That's what I was just watching.



That's where home is.  But, I'm currently in Knoxville, TN for grad school.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I just oiling and bunning everyday. No new sales, I'm surprise maybe it will be on President day. 

So this kbb mask is great but not for $25, how many dc can you get out of 8 or 16oz? Charz you have alot of hair so I know it goes fast and since you use Dudley which is more, would you not buy kbb for $25? 


I think alter ego is $25 is the most I've paid but because of my PJ I don't use it often so many others to use. 

T, what are you looking to get from HV? No more bfh? I seen your sale hope you get rid of what you want. 

Have anyone ever email vendors about sales or discount?


----------



## Ltown

I'm post this knowing lurkers out there but the local stores offer online shopping now!
Hair Care - Natural


----------



## chebaby

my hair is so dang dry. i mean really that darn cj smoothing lotion didnt do a dang than for me. i should have known by the ingredient list but still. i love curl junkie.

tonight im going to water rinse(or co wash with darcys pumpkin, not sure yet) and then use htn lotion to do a low puff using oyin bsp to slick back, tie on a scarf and call it a night. ill probably wear that same puff the rest of this week, just spritzing with water and moisturizing daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, what are you looking to get from HV? *No more bfh?* *I seen your sale hope you get rid of what you want.*


 
Hmp.  Those are 'duplicates'. 

I wish one of ya'll would buy some......

.......seriously tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm post this knowing lurkers out there but the local stores offer online shopping now!
> Hair Care - Natural


 
Nice Site Ltown.  Thanks for Posting


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Those are 'duplicates'.
> 
> I wish one of ya'll would buy some......
> 
> .......seriously tho'.


 
Um you know I don't like nothin especially bfh. But I like hydratherma so can a sister get a shout out liken something the group like.  

That Kbb mask has aloe vera right, and no shea? I probably will jump on that if another sale comes. Maybe I'll go out and beg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Um you know I don't like nothin especially bfh.* But I like hydratherma so can a sister get a shout out liken something the group like.  *
> 
> That Kbb mask has aloe vera right, and no shea? I probably will jump on that if another sale comes. Maybe I'll go out and beg


 
EVERYONE LTOWN LIKES HYDRATHERMA NATURALS


----------



## chebaby

T, you crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you crazy.*


 
She said she wanted a "Shout Out"


----------



## chebaby

this is a list of what i want to try next:

komaza coconut pudding
komaza coconut milk
komaza califia pudding
komaza califia leave in


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> She said she wanted a "Shout Out"


and you did that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking Imma still with HTN for a minute for my Daily Regi. 

Naturally, I will still use my other DC'ers and stuff for wash day etc...


----------



## Priss Pot

Darnit, earlier today when I checked the weather it was supposed to be clear.  Now, The Weather Channel says there's a 100% chance of snow.  OMG, I hope this crap melts tomorrow.  I'm so tired of snow.


----------



## mkd

Its supposed to snow here tonight too.  I hope its just a dusting.   I don't want to be on lock down again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm thinking Imma still with HTN for a minute for my Daily Regi.*
> 
> Naturally, I will still use my other DC'ers and stuff for wash day etc...


i was just thinking i dont know if i want to stay with htn lotion for a minute or go back to the dew. my hair is craving moisture now that cj smoothing lotion left my hair dry as heck.


----------



## chebaby

it was snowing here a minute ago but i cant tell if it still is, dont look like it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey yall! Its freezing here! May have a little sleet tomoro but Im sure we won't shut the city down like we did last Friday, sure would be nice, I have some housecleaning to catch up on lol...

I am getting ready to massage my scalp with AOHC and make another JBCO oil mix...I am so jealous of all of the stuff yall are getting to use up...I have stuff on deck that I want to try so bad lol!

Here's what I want to try next:
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
SSI Okra condish
Oyin hair dew, honey hemp & shine & define

Bout to go check out hydratherma naturals since yall are in luv...the only thing that ever held me back from checking them out was that the owner's yt vids creeped me out!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey yall! Its freezing here! May have a little sleet tomoro but Im sure we won't shut the city down like we did last Friday, sure would be nice, I have some housecleaning to catch up on lol...
> 
> I am getting ready to massage my scalp with AOHC and make another JBCO oil mix...I am so jealous of all of the stuff yall are getting to use up...I have stuff on deck that I want to try so bad lol!
> 
> Here's what I want to try next:
> Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
> SSI Okra condish
> Oyin hair dew, honey hemp & shine & define
> 
> Bout to go check out hydratherma naturals since yall are in luv...the only thing that ever held me back from checking them out was that *the owner's yt vids creeped me out!*


why it creep you out


----------



## mkd

Beauty, I have watched one of her vids.  Why does she freak you out?  Does she seem weird?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've never watched her Vids. 

Lemme go see.


----------



## chebaby

ive seen her vids and they dont creep me out but i do get the feeling she doesnt only use her products. no big deal but im just saying.....
i love her hair though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beauty A Mess.

Ain't Nothin' Wrong with that Woman...........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was wondering what Beauty was talkin bout.  I watched her vid when I was trying rollersetting nothing creepy to me.

What creeped me out was seeing her in the ad section of Essence.  I wasn't expecting that...I thought someone had stolen her pics.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to start my hair in the morning, instead of tonight.  I thought I had stuff to do tomorrow but I don't.  I just have to clean my house.  I may still do the HOT on rinsed hair tonight.  My scalp has been itchie so I know I have to do my hair.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie i wont be doing my hair tonight like i planned either. i will just put some evoo on it and call it a night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' get my mind right for this Relaxer Friday, so I've been Prepping My Hair (and my Head) for that! ....


----------



## chebaby

itll go well T.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T is the same person doing your relaxer this time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T is the same person doing your relaxer this time?*


 
Yeah...I hope soerplexed  I haven't called her yet tho'

I'll call tomorrow. 

I know we'll have words during the entire process tho'........


----------



## chebaby

why did i think you were going to do your own relaxer?


----------



## chebaby

ok it must be still snowing because someone told me to drive safe.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

It will go well T.  You were pleased with her work before and I know you will be happy again.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Posted on FB:

Komaza Fans...Want a chance to win your favorite Komaza Hair Care product?!?! Simply click on the ENTER TO WIN tab! Haven't tried Komaza products yet?!?! Click on the ENTER TO WIN tab and pick a product you would like to try. A new winner will be chosen every week and will receive a full size of their favorite Komaza Hair Care product. Please be sure to share the contest with your friends, family, and co-workers.

ETA: You have to do it on FB.  Just figured that out.


----------



## Brownie518

Mornin', ladies. I just woke up. Had a rough work week and I was so tired last night. Anyway, I'm about to do a quick wash and DC with some BFH. I think I might buy a few things next week. I want some Komaza Olive mask, some more of that HV pH Rinse, and I want to try some of Claudie's new items.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, not doing my hair today i will wait until tomorrow for wash day. I had a bad week too ms. b and had to cut that ish short, i took off tonight and they can kiss my arse..


----------



## Charz

Wow, I'm still here!

Good Morning Ya'll! I had to fight myself not to go to Ulta last night and buy some Conditioner...but I won! Well I guess I didn't win because I didn't get any conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies ..... Still at home on Hiatus!

Just put on some Summit Sensitive Scalp.   Will put some more on tomorrow.

Nothing much going on.  No real hair plans today.  Just gotta remember to coat previously relaxed ends.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up Summit Sensitive Scalp -- Have a Back Up Jar.


----------



## bronzebomb

Used up Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter.  Will not repurchase (too many other hair lotions that I like better)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That's Good Bronzie!  Keep using stuff up!


----------



## bronzebomb

T.  I purchased that before I went natural!    I've only used up samples of everything.  At the end of the month, I'll start using full sized bottles.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *T. I purchased that before I went natural!  I've only used up samples of everything. At the end of the month, I'll start using full sized bottles.*
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


 
Just keep knockin' 'em out Bronzie!

You'll get where you want to be  Just KIM........It will all work out in your Favor.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning....

So I started my wash day.  It's pretty simple with the braids.

So far I have rinsed and have an HOT on with my heat cap.  Will cool, rinse and cowash with Skala to use up.  

Plan to DC with CG Babassu.  I won't open anything else until I take these braids out in March.  I'm itching to take them out already but I do like the simplicity of not having to do my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a Motions CPR, BFH Shea Mango Tea mask, and a BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer.

Che and Shay, did you see Sunshine's video with her new man???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used up a Motions CPR, BFH Shea Mango Tea mask, and a BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer.*


 
That's Great!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie you go hard when you use up stuff.  I aspire to be like you in the near future.

Let me go get started by using up this Skala I have opened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Brownie you go hard when you use up stuff. I aspire to be like you in the near future.
> 
> *Let me go get started by using up this Skala I have opened.*


 
Chile....You still got Skala?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....You still got Skala?



I gave quite a bit of it away to friends and other posters.erplexed

I kept some to use as henna rinse out condish.

It's sad I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I gave quite a bit of it away to friends and other posters.erplexed
> 
> *I kept some to use as henna rinse out condish.*
> 
> It's sad I know


 
Smart 

Does it make a good Henna Wash Out?

_*now, that was 1 bandwagon i wish i woulda' neva' jumped on dolla-skala*_


----------



## bronzebomb

@SimJam - I think I have hair like Sideshow Bob too. My hair does not hang, it poofs out.

Who is Sunshine?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Its not bad actually esp since it suds up which can catch the stubborn powder.  Usually I rinse, cowash, rinse, DC and still see residue, which I didn't this time.

This (no residue) may also be from mixing oil in my henna too.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Brownie you go hard when you use up stuff.  I aspire to be like you in the near future.
> 
> Let me go get started by using up this Skala I have opened.



V, I'm so heavy handed, its not that hard for me to use stuff up. My hair does much better when I kill it with conditioner.  And, I went in the stash and pulled out a few things that are almost done. I want to try and use up at least one of them each week. 

Oh, I used up another HV pH rinse. Thats mainly cuz I accidentally poured dang near half of it down the drain.  SO jumped into the bathroom to scare me while I was in the shower and I jerked and it went all over the place.  I was so mad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Its not bad actually esp since it suds up which can catch the stubborn powder. Usually I rinse, cowash, rinse, DC and still see residue, which I didn't this time.
> 
> *This (no residue) may also be from mixing oil in my henna too.*


 
I'm telling you Vonnie....This could have been the missing link for you. 

Adding that Splash of Oil makes all the difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up another HV pH rinse. Thats mainly cuz I accidentally poured dang near half of it down the drain.  *SO jumped into the bathroom to scare me while I was in the shower* and I jerked and it went all over the place.  I was so mad!


 
Um Hmm.  I bet:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um Hmm.  I bet:




.............................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

B, I'm heavy handed too, that definitely makes a difference.  

I think what has slowed me down in using up stuff is that I'm only using 1-2 things at a time and stuff that was nearly finished I used up or had other items that worked better for what I was doing with my hair and the nearly finished stuff got pushed to the back.

T, I think so too.  My only concern is not getting the color deposit, like if the oil is blocking it out.  I know my hair will never be red from henna but I like the tint it gives and highlights of my grays.  Yes I have grays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .............................


 
Hmp.  I know how Ya'll Roll........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um Hmm.  I bet:



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T, I think so too. *My only concern is not getting the color deposit, like if the oil is blocking it out.* I know my hair will never be red from henna but I like the tint it gives and highlights of *my grays*. Yes I have grays.


 
What I do, is like right before I apply it (after the dye has released) usually from sitting overnight. 

I squirt a splash of oil into the mixture and stir it in and then apply.

I don't add the oil when I 1st mix it, I add mine after the dye has released.  Like right before I apply.  I remove the cover, add my oil and get busy.

It has not affected the stain on my gray  ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I was thinking the same thing*


 
See Vonnie! 

She tryna' Clown us. Like we don't know no better

Like Them _Fake_ "Scalp Massages" she always gettin' (another Code word)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks Ms. T.

I don't remember if I added the oil before or after it sat.  I wanna say after because it was a really bright red when I got home that evening which would mean the dye released.

Definitely going to remember this for next time.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

"Scalp massages", "chillin" on couch, "surprises" in the shower.

It's ok B.  Your house is your playground.  We ain't mad at you. (maybe a lil envious)

You can be real with us.  We not secret service needing all these code words. LoL!


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> What I do, is like right before I apply it (after the dye has released) usually from sitting overnight.
> 
> I squirt a splash of oil into the mixture and stir it in and then apply.
> 
> I don't add the oil when I 1st mix it, I add mine after the dye has released. Like right before I apply. I remove the cover, add my oil and get busy.
> 
> It has not affected the stain on my gray ........


 
yep this is what I do also. I add oil and condish just before applying.
colours my grays just fine.

is anyone elses grays akkin like a set of houx?

they come in right at my hair line. 2 new ones are right smack dab in the centre of my hairline so when i part my twists they're just poping out being all extra 

I mean there is the whoooole rest of my head to come out in ... sheesh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks Ms. T.
> 
> I don't remember if I added the oil before or after it sat. I wanna say after because it was a really bright red when I got home that evening which would mean the dye released.
> 
> *Definitely going to remember this for next time.*


 
Yep. 

Right before you apply it, add your splash of oil


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> V, I'm so heavy handed, its not that hard for me to use stuff up. My hair does much better when I kill it with conditioner.  And, I went in the stash and pulled out a few things that are almost done. I want to try and use up at least one of them each week.
> 
> Oh, I used up another HV pH rinse. Thats mainly cuz I accidentally poured dang near half of it down the drain.  SO jumped into the bathroom to scare me while I was in the shower and I jerked and it went all over the place.  I was so mad!


 
Use up a 1 a week, how much hair you have, how many time do you wash and are you natural or relax?


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was thinking the same thing





IDareT'sHair said:


> See Vonnie!
> 
> She tryna' Clown us. Like we don't know no better
> 
> Like Them _Fake_ "Scalp Massages" she always gettin' (another Code word)




Forget ya'll!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *"Scalp massages", "chillin" on couch, "surprises" in the shower.*
> 
> *It's ok B. Your house is your playground. We ain't mad at you. (maybe a lil envious)*
> 
> *You can be real with us. We not secret service needing all these code words. LoL!*


 
True Girl!



SimJam said:


> *yep this is what I do also. I add oil and condish just before applying.*
> *colours my grays just fine.*
> 
> *is anyone elses grays akkin like a set of houx?*


 
Nah Girl.  I whip them H3iff#rs Right into Shape

And yeah, adding the oil right before application makes a big difference.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam, my grays are more in my crown area.  I only have 4-5 at this point (thank God for my momma's genes) but they are noticeable when I part my hair down the middle.

They all seem to live on the right side of my head.  Someone thought I had a fuzzie in my twist from my sweater and tried to pull it out.  I was like leave my gray alone.  They were confused why I had red/orange grays.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to take a nap.  

Will keep the DC in for a lil longer.  Then rinse, apply leave in probably Shea rinse and seal with ceramide mix.  Will braid them up to keep them stretched.


----------



## mkd

I am thinking about trimming my own hair.  I wonder if i will make it uneven though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am thinking about trimming my own hair*. I wonder if i will make it uneven though.


 
Me Too. I have the Shears and everything. I'm just Chicken

You do it first! ........ And then I'll decide. 

I might let the girl to it tomorrow (when I get my relaxer).erplexed 

Prolly not tho'


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too. I have the Shears and everything. I'm just Chicken
> 
> You do it first! ........ And then I'll decide.
> 
> I might let the girl to it tomorrow (when I get my relaxer).erplexed
> 
> Prolly not tho'


 I think I am going to do mine friday when I wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I think I am going to do mine friday when I wash.*


 
Keep us posted. 

Yeah, I'd rather try to do it myself than to let someone else do it (right now).


----------



## Charz

I can't wait till the end of this year when we all have 6 more inches of length!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I can't wait till the end of this year when we all have 6 more inches of length!*


 



..............

Hmp.  I'll take 3 right about now


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..............
> 
> Hmp.  I'll take 3 right about now



I know we can do it. Seriously.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I can't wait till the end of this year when we all have 6 more inches of length!


PREACH!!!!

so last night i took off my hair zing and just placed my hair in a pony tail. im going to leave it like that until saturday. today i went to the natural store and picked up komaza coconut pudding, komaza califia pudding, komaza coconut milk, htn protein conditioner and uncle funkys daughter super curl cream.

the komaza coconut milk is really the texture of milk
and the ufd super curl better be good cause i paid $31 for it. but the ingredients are great. it has honey, shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera and lemongrass


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I know that's right Charz.

I was looking at some fotki's and this one chick went from a shaved head to BSB in 2 years.  I'm like I need to get on my retention game.  So motivated for some healthy long hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and the ufd super curl better be good cause i paid $31 for it. but the ingredients are great. it has honey, shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera and lemongrass*


 
What Size Jar?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Think I'm going to finally rinse out this DC.  Going to then braid them into 5-6 braids and allow them to dry.


----------



## Priss Pot

Washed my hair today.  I dc'd with Shescentit Soft Honey Rinse.  I've only used it once, but I can definitely say that it's a great conditioner upon first impression.  It had lots of slip, and my hair felt very moisturized after rinsing.

I detangled my hair with the Tangle Teezer , why is this thing so awesome.  This is my first time using it on wet hair and it worked even better.  I so hope that I don't see any adverse effects from this months later.  I don't want my ends to get thinned or anything.

Anyhoo, I put my hair in about 8 braids (with satin rollers on the ends) for a braid-out later.  I used QB CTDG as a leave-in and my shea butter mix on the ends before rolling.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Size Jar?


8ozerplexed but all of their products are pricey.


----------



## Ese88

Komaza care are having a valentines day sale as per their fb page. Type love and receive 15% off exc taxes and shipping. You may also receive an extra treat in your package.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ese88 said:


> Komaza care are having a valentines day sale as per their fb page. Type love and receive 15% off exc taxes and shipping. You may also receive an extra treat in your package.




Oh heck no!!!!


----------



## chebaby

15% aint too much but its better than nothing at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> Komaza care are having a valentines day sale as per their fb page. *Type love and receive 15% off* exc taxes and shipping. You may also receive an extra treat in your package.


 
Thanks Ese!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Oh heck no!!!!*


 
...............



chebaby said:


> *15% aint too much but its better than nothing at all.*


 
Actually It's pretty good for Komazaerplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Guess there goes pass number 2...

ETA: it would be shipped for free too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Guess there goes pass number 2...*
> 
> *ETA: it would be shipped for free too.*


 
Good Choices Vonnie! (Worth the 2 passes). It ends in April right?erplexed

The 1st Leg?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Choices Vonnie! (Worth the 2 passes). It ends in April right?erplexed
> 
> The 1st Leg?



I think April 1st


----------



## chebaby

i was looking at the komaza website and i think i have everything i wanted to try. depending on how i like the coconut milk i might try the coconut lotion but i think thats all.

so far i have:
coconut pudding
coconut milk
califia pudding
califia moisturizer
intensive mask
olive mask
califia spray
jojoba hemp balm(on the way)

i think thats about all i need from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think April 1st


 

When does the Komaza Sale Start?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so far i have:
> coconut pudding
> coconut milk
> califia pudding
> califia moisturizer
> intensive mask
> olive mask
> califia spray
> jojoba hemp balm(on the way)
> 
> i think thats about all i need from them.


 
I have the:

Olive DC'er
Intensive DC'er
Scalp Conditioner
Califia Hair Cream
Honeycomb Rejuvenator
Protein RX
Jojoba Hemp Sealant
Vitamin Reign
Califia Spray


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Valentines Day, Monday....1 day only


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Valentines Day, Monday....1 day only*


 
Hmp. 

I bet SheScentIt does the same thing.


----------



## destine2grow

^^This is why I come in here! Ya'll are on point!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *^^This is why I come in here! Ya'll are on point!*


 
..............

Girl, You Don't wanna be Up in this Piece!

BAD, BAD, BAD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was looking at the komaza website and i think i have everything i wanted to try. depending on how i like the coconut milk i might try the coconut lotion but i think thats all.
> 
> so far i have:
> *coconut pudding*
> *coconut milk*
> *califia pudding*
> *califia moisturizer*
> *intensive mask*
> *olive mask*
> *califia spray*
> *jojoba hemp balm(on the way)*
> 
> i think thats about all i need from them.


 
WAIT!  What about the Shea Lotion?


----------



## SimJam

whaaaat $13.20 to ship 3 products????

just made a dummy order for some komaza prods, my discount wud b $7.00

me no likey

ETA ... ooooh ... free shipping for oders over $60 ??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> whaaaat $13.20 to ship 3 products????
> 
> *just made a dummy order for some komaza prods,* my discount wud b $7.00
> 
> me no likey


 
Yeah.  They Ship Super Fast but it's also Super Pricey


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I thought it was over $55 was free?

My dummy cart is basic, DCs only.  Don't need no more L-I or styling prods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I thought it was over $55 was free?
> 
> *My dummy cart is basic, DCs only. Don't need no more L-I or styling prods.*


 
Hmp. I ain't makin' no Cart.

Imma just watch ya'll   

Me Either Vonnie.  I don't need nuthin'


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I thought it was over $55 was free?
> 
> My dummy cart is basic, DCs only. Don't need no more L-I or styling prods.


 
yep it actually is free shipping over $55

I want to try the 2 masks, but I dont rlly want anything else, 

I have my doo daddy and I ent leaving him


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam said:


> yep it actually is free shipping over $55
> 
> I want to try the 2 masks, but I dont rlly want anything else,
> 
> *I have my doo daddy and I ent leaving him*



Me neither.  Ride or die for Big Daddy...he's just that good


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WAIT!  What about the Shea Lotion?


oooohhhhh how could i forget that. so far its my fave komaza products and one of my staple lotions/leave in/moisturizers.


----------



## chebaby

i used daddy dew on my puff pony bunny tail today. almost forgot about that.


----------



## Ltown

Hey what's up? 

Charz, I hope to have  6 inches.  
I'm dying, protein, and dc my hair tonight then put it in braids. I don't usually braid but traveling this weekend. 

No hot sales, you all are waiting for Kbb right?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> i used daddy dew on my puff pony bunny tail today. almost forgot about that.



You forgot about Daddy Dew!!!  Blaspheme


----------



## chebaby

^^^^ i know right  ive been forgetting a lot lately.
i think im going to stick with dew until this bottle is done(its almost gone) then go to my htn lotion. htn lotion is so "wet" though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't know about the Komaza Sale.  I'm going to have to think hard and sleep on that.

I just bought my plane ticket to Puerto Vallarta for next month and I bought a gang of DVDs since Blockbuster is going out of business.

Plus my other purchases (and fines) this month are really adding up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oooohhhhh how could i forget that. so far its my fave komaza products and one of my staple lotions/leave in/moisturizers*.


 
Hmp.  I Know.

You was scurrd Daddy was Gone Spank that....


----------



## rosalindb

What does ufd and htn stand for?

I'm so light handed with products (except condtioners). I started using Komaza Scalp conditioner beginning of January to oil my scalp and I have only used about 20% of it. I'm using Darcy Madgascar Vanilla Creme to seal and am halfway through the jar and I think it will still last me until April/May


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I Know.
> 
> You was scurrd Daddy was Gone Spank that....


i aint never scurred


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> What does ufd and htn stand for?
> 
> I'm so light handed with products (except condtioners). I started using Komaza Scalp conditioner beginning of January to oil my scalp and I have only used about 20% of it. I'm using Darcy Madgascar Vanilla Creme to seal and am halfway through the jar and I think it will still last me until April/May


uncle funkys daughter and hydratherma naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *What does ufd and htn stand for?*


 
Uncle Funky's Daughter
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i aint never scurred*


 
Yeah.....Cause Ya'll Like That! 

...............

my HTN Moisture DC Just came.  Lawd....I hope I like it


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I used up a Motions CPR, BFH Shea Mango Tea mask, and a BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer.
> 
> Che and Shay, did you see Sunshine's video with her new man???


Not yet



Ese88 said:


> Komaza care are having a valentines day sale as per their fb page. Type love and receive 15% off exc taxes and shipping. You may also receive an extra treat in your package.


Thank you. I might hit that one up. I'm just afraid folks may have a President's Day sale too. Decisions,decisions, decisions .

Finished Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. No back ups. The only moisture dc I have now is Sitrnillah. I have an unopened pail, a pail about 1/4 full, and the 40 oz container I refill about 1/2 full. Sitri is on my staples list so I can replace w/o using a pass but I am waiting on a sale. If it came down to a choice I would use a pass on Komaza vs. Shescentit bc Komaza has one of favorite dcs.


----------



## chebaby

brownie i just watched the sunshine video. i like most of her crazy videos. her husband is nice on the eyes too.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just checking in. Not up to anything just relaxing and lurking.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Use up a 1 a week, how much hair you have, how many time do you wash and are you natural or relax?



I am trying to use up the products I pulled out that are almost done. Mainly conditioners, and most have only 1-2 uses left so I should be able to do 1 a week. I wash 2x a week. 



mkd said:


> I am thinking about trimming my own hair.  I wonder if i will make it uneven though.



So am I, and I have the same concern. I change my mind every other day. I might just wait until spring and have my friend do it again.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay, I see you posted about using Gleau Oil? How is it? Anyone else use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.  Just applied some Mizani _Butter Base_.

I'm ready.  I think Imma do a EVOO HOT afterwards before DC'ing.  

I'll DC with AE Garlic (Steam).  So, I'll open that up.  

May use it t 3-4 weeks post.


----------



## natura87

Before I went to work I got everything ready so that I could do my hair right after work. I planned on finishing a few things too.Then I went to work and got a gnarly papercut on my right thumb.





Barnacles. Now I have to wait a few days to wash my hurr. I guess I'll have to rock this awesome braidout for a while.


----------



## Charz

Ms Terri what relaxer do you use?


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> yep this is what I do also. I add oil and condish just before applying.
> colours my grays just fine.
> 
> is anyone elses grays akkin like a set of houx?
> 
> they come in right at my hair line. 2 new ones are right smack dab in the centre of my hairline so when i part my twists they're just poping out being all extra
> 
> I mean there is the whoooole rest of my head to come out in ... sheesh



I found a grey hair right behind my baby hairs.I felt some sorta way about it. I am 23 years old...Why in the good Lords name did I find a grey? What is this? My grandma is 77 and doesnt have any grey hairs whatsoever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Ms Terri what relaxer do you use?*


 
Mizani Butter Blends


----------



## natura87

I want to learn how to 3 strand twist.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

natura87 said:


> I want to learn how to 3 strand twist.



It's not hard.  There are couple yt vids on it.  I like it because it's quick.  I like Natura85 twist out method a lil better when I want it defined.  If I want it more fluffy then I'll do chunky 3 strand twists.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, funny that you said you change your mind every day.  I am having second thoughts about trimming myself.  My ends look a HAM though.  they really need to be cut.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, I see you posted about using Gleau Oil? How is it? Anyone else use it?


 
It's light, has no smell, and I feel like it softens my hair.  The ingredients:
Moroccan Argan Oil,Camelia Seed Oil,Sweet Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil, Meadowfoam Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Coconut Oil, and Vitamin E.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I will say that it was easier to cut my hair when it was relaxed.  As a natural even straight I find it a lil more difficult since I feel like my hair is never straight enough to cut it even.

The last trim I gave myself in October came out well.  I need a professional cut to even up the 2 sides but I hate to straighten and to lose the length.  I think I'm going to get it cut in April (but this may change again)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> It's light, has no smell, and I feel like it softens my hair.  The ingredients:
> Moroccan Argan Oil,Camelia Seed Oil,Sweet Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil, Meadowfoam Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Coconut Oil, and Vitamin E.




That sounds really nice

Who makes this?


----------



## chebaby

i aint trimming my hair until december  and even then itll only be 1/2 inch.


----------



## natura87

I have never really trimmed. I just go on search and destroy missions.


----------



## mkd

Che, I thought I could make it 6 months without a trim.  Its been five and my ends can't make it another month.  I may just wait and have my sister do it next week.  She did a good job last time.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

When I was relaxed I would trim every 6-8mos after my touch up.  Unfortunately it wasn't until I started to trim my own hair that I saw the length.  My stylist always kept me between SL and APL.  When I look at all my old pics I realize it even more.


----------



## chebaby

i really dont know if my hair will hold up until december without a trim. thats just my goal. i wear my hair curly 99% of the time anyway so unless i feel like my ends are keeping me from retaining i wont bother it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up a Cocosta/JBCO Mix I had.  Will stick w/JBCO.


----------



## chebaby

yal know the carmel treatment that was by a company called etell or etsel or something like that? it was popular a while ago. anyway i think  my local store sells it. i started to look at it but had already spent too much money.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up a *Cocosta*/JBCO Mix I had.  Will stick w/JBCO.


tell me why i keep forgetting i even have this oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tell me why i keep forgetting i even have this oil.*


 
erplexedI'm not sure because it smells Delish

And it feels good too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have a Cocasta still in the packaging.  I have Avosoya and another oil blend to use before I got back to Cocasta.

I agree the smell is great.  I add a lil Avosoya to my ceramide mix to help with the JBCO and WGO smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have a Cocasta still in the packaging. I have *Avosoya* and another oil blend to use before I got back to Cocasta.
> 
> I agree the smell is great. *I add a lil Avosoya* to my ceramide mix to help with the JBCO and WGO smells.


 
I *heart* this one too.  They both smell amazing!


----------



## mkd

What does avosoya smell like?


----------



## chebaby

from what i remember, and its been at least 2 years, the avosoya smells like almond glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *What does avosoya smell like?*


 
Almost like a _lighter_ Cocosta w/maybe a hint of vanilla/buttercream.

And the consistency is very light as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> from what i remember, and its been at least 2 years, the avosoya smells *like almond glaze*.


 
That's it !!!!   

Like a cross between Cocosta & Almond Glaze.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

OT:  Is it sad them I'm jelly of a dudes hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> OT: *Is it sad them I'm jelly of a dudes hair?*


 
.............

Sure....it's okay Vonnie! ...........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I ask because I just saw TjK's avi and his hair is just lovely.  It's so healthy and shiny...his length is where I want to be by this time next year.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> OT:  Is it sad them I'm jelly of a dudes hair?



Nope. I'm jelly of Jaden Smith's hair and my 3 year old cousins hair.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That sounds really nice
> 
> Who makes this?


 

Gleau Hair Care

She's a member of LHCF. It's sold on Amazon too.


----------



## Shay72

Here's her blog too. I started reading it when I was still relaxed. I actually first read about ceramides on her blog.
Relaxed Hair Health


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up a Cocosta/JBCO Mix I had. Will stick w/JBCO.


 
You like JBCO, better than Cocosta, it is because it's thick? I don't like it


----------



## Ese88

hey guys, I'm thinking of jumping on this ceramide train and getting some hempseed oil


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, been up for a minute can't go back to sleep. Going to clarify today with elucence, for prepoo, olive drench, cond/det/dc kbb hair mask, and moisturize with hair dew and kbn oil, same up do protective style. Don't know if i will use anything up or not, we'll see. 1 month and 2 weeks on the no-buy, still going strong. I almost have my restock list ready for april, i have a few more products i haven't tried yet.

Kbn-2 hair oils

fluertzy- 2 hair oils

oyin- 2 16oz hair dews

kbb- 6 ll hair masks

bfh- 2 olive drenches
2 yarrows
2 cottonseed marshmallows
2 pistchio dcs
2 avocado soaks

Pending more when i try the other bfh products.

Then i will probably go on another no-buy until black friday.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 I found my first grays around that age too.

Im so happy, I just realized that a couple ladies at work have been researching and using natural/healthy hair products, well products in general.  Im taking some samples of shea butter and black soap for some of them today.

awesome to have ppl to talk to IRL about hair stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *You like JBCO, better than Cocosta*, it is because it's thick? I don't like it


 
No....It's not that I like it 'better' (Cocosta is great) --- that has nothing to do with it.erplexed 

I just made a decision to use JBCO instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88 said:


> hey guys, *I'm thinking of jumping on this ceramide train* and getting some hempseed oil


 
Good Train to jump on.......... 

Welcome Aboard


----------



## IDareT'sHair

15% Curlmart:  HEART15

Through Monday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ARRGGGHHHHH!

Hairveda is closed until Feb 20!  

I guess that means No Sale from BJ


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La, that list looks good.  Congrats!

T, that mad smiley has me rolling


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I slept in this morning and it felt good.

My braided up braids are dry.  Will moisturize and seal before taking them out.

Will use the MG on my scalp since its a lil itchie.

The ends of my braids that are out feel really soft.  Think I'm going to keep doing wet hair HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T, that mad smiley has me rolling*


 
Girl..........

  

Okay.  She may have a President's Day Sale tho'.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

If she is opening up the day before, maybe


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I hope all is well with you all.
I've been sick for a few days and still not quite back but feeling a little better today.
My hair is a mess and hopefully I will get to treat it over the weekend.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> natura87 I found my first grays around that age too.
> 
> Im so happy, I just realized that a couple ladies at work have been researching and using natural/healthy hair products, well products in general.  Im taking some samples of shea butter and black soap for some of them today.
> 
> awesome to have ppl to talk to IRL about hair stuff



Its just so weird to me becuase neither side of my family greys. So how the heck am I getting them? Is it stress?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies I hope all is well with you all.
> *I've been sick for a few days and still not quite back but feeling a little better today.*
> My hair is a mess and hopefully I will get to treat it over the weekend.


 
Hope you start feeling better Curlyhershey.:blowkiss:

Take Care of Yourself.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hope you feel better Curlyhershey.

Komaza took back their V-day sale and is calling it the annual Customer Appreciation Sale.

Guess that means the sale they usually have in the spring/summer is going on now...hhhmmm.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> ARRGGGHHHHH!
> 
> Hairveda is closed until Feb 20!
> 
> I guess that means No Sale from BJ



 Why did you have to throw the computer?


----------



## bronzebomb

I used Suave Humectant Shampoo, Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask, BFH Desert Drench, BFH Pistachio Deep Conditioner and Donna Marie's Buttercream for a wash and go...let's just say, I don't have wash and go hair!!!! I need to twist, roll or braid my hair for it to look decent. I thought I had some curl definition...I don't. I'm truly a 4B. I need to come up with a style quickly. I have a date tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Why did you have to throw the computer?*


 
natura.....Girl....you know how  PJ's can get! I was having a Moment



bronzebomb said:


> I used Suave Humectant, Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask, BFH Desert Drench, BFH Pistachio Deep Conditioner and Donna Marie's Buttercream for a wash and go...let's just say, I don't have wash and go hair!!!! I need to twist, roll or braid my hair for it to look decent. I thought I some curl definition...I don't. I'm truly a 4B. I need to come up with a stye quickly. *I have a date tonight*.


 
Airight Bronzie!


----------



## Priss Pot

My steamer is scheduled to be delivered today!  Can't wait to get it, even though I won't get to test it out till next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *My steamer is scheduled to be delivered today! Can't wait to get it, even though I won't get to test it out till next week.*


 
That is Wonderful News!

I Cannot Wait until you try it Out!

No Home...OR Self Respecting PJ should be w/o a Steamer!


----------



## Brownie518

T, you gettin anything from Komaza???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you gettin anything from Komaza???*


 
Nah....Prolly Not  .... erplexed

How 'bout you?

I may do a Dummy and see if I have any points to put towards something.  Not sure what I'd get tho'.

I just bought that Olive DC'er during that last Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

La, thats a great list! 
I'm gonna have to try the Olive Drench and the Yarrow.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I used Suave Humectant Shampoo, Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask, BFH Desert Drench, BFH Pistachio Deep Conditioner and Donna Marie's Buttercream for a wash and go...let's just say, I don't have wash and go hair!!!! I need to twist, roll or braid my hair for it to look decent. I thought I had some curl definition...I don't. I'm truly a 4B. I need to come up with a style quickly. I* have a date tonight*.



Bowchickawowow


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies made it to OH with a delay in Detroit but Mom was surprise to see me. I may not be checking in much this weekend since their internet is up/down. Just in case I hope those who have big Valentine weekend plans enjoy!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah....Prolly Not  .... erplexed
> 
> How 'bout you?
> 
> I may do a Dummy and see if I have any points to put towards something.  Not sure what I'd get tho'.
> 
> I just bought that Olive DC'er during that last Sale.



No, I'm not getting anything. I have a lot of conditioners I need to run through before I get anymore . My plan is to pass on these V-day sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hey ladies made it to OH with a delay in Detroit but Mom was surprise to see me. *I may not be checking in much this weekend since their internet is up/down. Just in case I hope those who have big Valentine weekend plans enjoy!


 
Hey Ltown!  Glad you Got there Okay!

Tell Your Mom:  Enjoy Your Weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *No, I'm not getting anything. I have a lot of conditioners I need to run through before I get anymore . My plan is to pass on these V-day sales.*


 
I did a _Mock Up_ and shipping was $10.20. So.......

And I kinda went overboard on HTN so I need to slow my roll too. 

I thought about getting a 16 ounce SSI Okra.

ETA:  I only had 0.72 cents in Customer Points.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a _Mock Up_ and shipping was $10.20. So.......
> 
> And I kinda went overboard on HTN so I need to slow my roll too.
> 
> I thought about getting a 16 ounce SSI Okra.



I don't need anything from SSI at the moment. In a few months, I'll probably need more Okra, Marula Hemp, and Pumpkin Defrizzer.  I think I might use some Okra later tonight when I wash again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't need anything from SSI at the moment. In a few months, I'll probably need more Okra, Marula Hemp, and *Pumpkin Defrizzer.*  I think I might use some Okra later tonight when I wash again.


 
I keep putting this in my Cart & Taking it back out!  .........  

If I make another Sale, that would help me out.  Maybe I'll get a coupla' more _customers_ this weekend *crosses fingers*


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a _Mock Up_ and shipping was $10.20. So.......
> 
> And I kinda went overboard on HTN so I need to slow my roll too.
> 
> I thought about getting a 16 ounce SSI Okra.
> 
> ETA: *I only had 0.72 cents in Customer Points*.


 
c'mon now  

that could cover the cost of the invoice


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, thats a great list!
> I'm gonna have to try the Olive Drench and the Yarrow.



I love those two hey ladies, just got in from doing a bit of shopping. Going to relax and wait for dd to get out of school, then i will start my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *c'mon now  *
> 
> *that could cover the cost of the invoice*


 
I was disappointed  ........ 

Hmp.  I thought I at least had a Dolla'


----------



## Brownie518

Ladies, I'm going to take a nap. I am sooo sleepy. Chat with ya'll lata...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ladies, I'm going to take a nap. I am sooo sleepy. Chat with ya'll lata...*


 

Is that "Code"?????  

I'm always 'suspect' when you get to talmbout stuff like that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should stop at Sally on my way to getting this Relaxer.  I still need plastic conditioning caps (which I never picked up).  

Will come home and Steam with Alter Ego Garlic.  Will steam with this prolly the 1st 3-4 weeks post.  

And will also Cowash with Nutrine Garlic the first 3-4 wash weeks as well.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I should stop at Sally on my way to getting this Relaxer.  I still need plastic conditioning caps (which I never picked up).
> 
> Will come home and Steam with Alter Ego Garlic.  Will steam with this prolly the 1st 3-4 weeks post.
> 
> And will also Cowash with Nutrine Garlic the first 3-4 wash weeks as well.



Get the 30 pack of caps, i got 3 of them the last time i was there. They last for a good while and they fit well and don't drip like some of the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Get the 30 pack of caps, i got 3 of them the last time i was there. They last for a good while and they fit well and don't drip like some of the others.*


 
Thanks Girl.  I will look for those! 

I need 1 to ride home in with my Conditioner on. 

Lawd....

I shole hate to go back out in all this cold with a Wet Head.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Vonnie and T I'm getting there.
Ltown glad you made it ok and I hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## chebaby

hello my ladies
my hair is still in a pony tail. last night i took it out, sprayed with water, added the komaza coconut milk and then smoothed it back with the califia pudding. i am in love with the califia pudding. like IN LOVE. however, the coconut milk so far is a no go. im going to use it again tomorrow on my wash and go(i cant believe i havent co washed in 3 days). but today when i woke up my pony tail part was so crunchy, i could hear it as i touched it. so i sprayed it with water and then used the dew and now my hair feels better.
so far i dont like the coconut milk.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hello my ladies
> my hair is still in a pony tail. last night i took it out, sprayed with water, added the komaza coconut milk and then smoothed it back with the califia pudding. i am in love with the califia pudding. like IN LOVE. however, the coconut milk so far is a no go. im going to use it again tomorrow on my wash and go(i cant believe i havent co washed in 3 days). but today when i woke up my pony tail part was so crunchy, i could hear it as i touched it. so i sprayed it with water and then used the dew and now my hair feels better.
> so far i dont like the coconut milk.



The only thing i would repurchase from the califa line is the conditioner, it smells like a sexy man.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> No....It's not that I like it 'better' (Cocosta is great) --- that has nothing to do with it.erplexed
> 
> I just made a decision to use JBCO instead.


I know what you mean T. You gotta stop the madness somewhere.




IDareT'sHair said:


> ARRGGGHHHHH!
> 
> Hairveda is closed until Feb 20!
> 
> I guess that means No Sale from BJ


 
I hope that means she plans on having a sale !


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is that "Code"?????
> 
> I'm always 'suspect' when you get to talmbout stuff like that



............


Nah, it was actually a nap (thistime)...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> ............
> 
> 
> Nah, it was actually a nap (thistime)...



 Ain't nothing wrong with a little nap time.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> The only thing i would repurchase from the califa line is the conditioner, it smells like a sexy man.


if it smells like the big sexy refrigerator guy then ill get it i finally worked up the nerve to speak to him yesterday. man he has a beautiful smile. just dreamy. and DARK chocolate

back to hair, my hair really needs to be conditioned because its back to not feeling so soft. if the dew cant get through i must have build up. so tomorrow i will shampoo with aphogee and condition with giovanni sas. then i will use komaza coconut milk with komaza califia pudding. and i hope the moisture last all day.

last time my hair dried out me and SO got into a huge argument lol. i told the fool leave my head band in his house. but noooooo he was so pressed to bring it back to me. like leaving it there would cause a hige problem. like i didnt have more head bands at home so he brung it to me and i was like fine, didnt think much of it.
well we went out, went back to his place and decided to go back out. i touch my hair and look in the mirror like i look a mess. i needs my head band. BUT I DONT HAVE IT BECAUSE YOU DONT LISTEN TO ME we got into the huge argument about how no one listens to me, no one thinks im important, and everyone takes advantage of me. yea, im dramatic.
so hes pissed and im over it(because he gave me a raggedy shoe string to make a puff which was cute by the way) but since hes mad i decide to phuck with him.
so hes minding his bees wax and i walk by him and say "you still get on my damn nerves"


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> if it smells like the big sexy refrigerator guy then ill get it i finally worked up the nerve to speak to him yesterday. man he has a beautiful smile. just dreamy. and DARK chocolate
> 
> back to hair, my hair really needs to be conditioned because its back to not feeling so soft. if the dew cant get through i must have build up. so tomorrow i will shampoo with aphogee and condition with giovanni sas. then i will use komaza coconut milk with komaza califia pudding. and i hope the moisture last all day.
> 
> last time my hair dried out me and SO got into a huge argument lol. i told the fool leave my head band in his house. but noooooo he was so pressed to bring it back to me. like leaving it there would cause a hige problem. like i didnt have more head bands at home so he brung it to me and i was like fine, didnt think much of it.
> well we went out, went back to his place and decided to go back out. i touch my hair and look in the mirror like i look a mess. i needs my head band. BUT I DONT HAVE IT BECAUSE YOU DONT LISTEN TO ME we got into the huge argument about how no one listens to me, no one thinks im important, and everyone takes advantage of me. yea, im dramatic.
> so hes pissed and im over it(*because he gave me a raggedy shoe string to make a puff which was cute by the way*) but since hes mad i decide to phuck with him.
> so hes minding his bees wax and i walk by him and say "you still get on my damn nerves"



Po man, girl he tried, lmao.


----------



## chebaby

hes a mess lol. that shoe string worked it out though. that was a really nice puff. ive learned that my best puffs are done on hair that is 100% dry first.


----------



## La Colocha

Just put my prepoo in, i have a few uses left of the olive drench. I really like it because its a conditioner lotion like and not an oil. I may use up the kbb mask today, its low. *cries into almost empty jar*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll Here's the Deal:

The Girl that was suppose to relax my hair was not home when I arrived. I am so angry. 

So I came home and did it myself.

If Imma be a DIY'er for the Long Haul, I gotta be comfortable enough to do my own relaxer _anyway_. 

I am too through. NeeGrows.

And I was going to pay & had a bag full of Products, Curling Irons and a Flat Iron (for her) Oh Well. Her Loss.erplexed

I am under my steamer now with AE Garlic. I know I am probably 'underprocessed' but not nearly as bad as I was when I was tryna' use Lye.


----------



## chebaby

im glad you decided to do it yourself T practice makes perfect.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Here's the Deal:
> 
> The Girl that was suppose to relax my hair was not home when I arrived. I am so angry.
> 
> So I came home and did it myself.
> 
> If Imma be a DIY'er for the Long Haul, I gotta be comfortable enough to do my own relaxer _anyway_.
> 
> I am too through. NeeGrows.
> 
> And I was going to pay & had a bag full of Products, Curling Irons and a Flat Iron (for her) Oh Well. Her Loss.erplexed
> 
> I am under my steamer now with AE Garlic. I know I am probably 'underprocessed' but not nearly as bad as I was when I was tryna' use Lye.



I've heard doing it in two sections (back half and front half) is more efficient. I wish we would have done it when I was relaxed...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I know what you mean T. You gotta stop the madness somewhere.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that means she plans on having a sale !


 
PREACH!  Girl.  I know You Feel Me! (the madness)

Lawd knows I don't need no Cocosta & JBCO.  1 is enough and I made my choice for JBCO.

It's funny how you & I picked opposites:  you picked Cocosta to stick w/& I picked JBCO.

*now watch bj have cocosta on sale for pres. day and i buy some*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I've heard doing it in two sections (back half and front half) is more efficient. I wish we would have done it when I was relaxed...*


 
Well now you Know. 

That's why I was like:  and came home and slapped it right on in.

Girl....We have too much knowledge to be intimidated by stuff.  As much time as we up in here, we should know how to do just about errrthang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

For my Mid Step I used Dudley Cream Protein.  I really liked that.  I will have to get another jar.

I have that and the Hair Rebuilder.  I can't wait to get my hands on that DRC 28!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I've heard doing it in two sections (back half and front half) is more efficient. I wish we would have done it when I was relaxed...


 
I was DIY and that is how I relax my hair the back first because it the courser part, less on the nape as it's sensitive. I never was able to get it bone straight but that texture issue but burns nope had none. 

T, get you some prerelaxer base for the scalp, maybe a timer and you'll be fine.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> PREACH! Girl. I know You Feel Me! (the madness)
> 
> Lawd knows I don't need no Cocosta & JBCO. 1 is enough and I made my choice for JBCO.
> 
> It's funny how you & I picked opposites: you picked Cocosta to stick w/& I picked JBCO.
> 
> *now watch bj have cocosta on sale for pres. day and i buy some*


 
JBCO is too thick and sticky for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I was DIY and that is how I relax my hair the back first because it the courser part, less on the nape as it's sensitive. I never was able to get it bone straight but that texture issue but burns nope had none.
> 
> *T, get you some prerelaxer base for the scalp, maybe a timer and you'll be fine.*


 
Have It.

My technique is the problem. Imma Keep at it.  

I hate being "Stood Up" especially when I'm paying.


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now, didn't use up the mask, i have about half a head worth left.. I used less than i usually do because i only have one jar left, and only the lawd and karen knows when the next sale is. Still loving the tangle teezer, i use it kind of like you would a flat iron, keeping the hair stretched out and starting from the ends slowly and working my way up, then when i get to the roots i go all the way down and then without letting go twist up the piece. I lose little hair and from what i see its long hairs, i will continue to use it and keep an eye on my hair. I am to the point now where a comb is no longer optional for me, the colochas are getting wild.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha  Thanks Girl

I got my Plastic Caps 30 on Sale this week for $1.99 (I got 3 pks) _*hey ya'll...don't judge*_

Anyway, they only had 1 Tangle Teezer left (Hot Pink). They were completely Sold Out. 

I tried to talk the girl at the Register into buying it. I hope she did.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Thanks Girl
> 
> I got my Plastic Caps 30 on Sale this week for $1.99 (I got 3 pks) _*hey ya'll...don't judge*_
> 
> Anyway, they only had 1 Tangle Teezer left (Hot Pink). They were completely Sold Out.
> 
> I tried to talk the girl at the Register into buying it. I hope she did.



No problem, i always get the 30 pack, they just fit better to me. Girl the way this winter is, its better to get more packs. I hate going in and out of the cold and it saves me from making too many trips.

Eta- and gas is high as hell too,.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No problem, i always get the 30 pack, they just fit better to me. Girl the way this winter is, its better to get more packs. I hate going in and out of the cold and it saves me from making too many trips.
> 
> *Eta- and gas is high as hell too*,.


 
La Colocha

The Pack I had, I had since I started my HHJ  So....they lasted a minute.  It was time to reup.

And now that I'm doing HOTS, I'm sure I'll be using more of them than _normal_.

That was another reason I was ticked, making a trip cross town for nothin'
@bolded.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> The Pack I had, I had since I started my HHJ  So....they lasted a minute.  It was time to reup.
> 
> And now that I'm doing HOTS, I'm sure I'll be using more of them than _normal_.
> 
> That was another reason I was ticked, making a trip cross town for nothin'
> @bolded.



Yeah sally's is pretty far from me, the bss is closer but their caps are too cheap, they tear really easily. I go through about 2 a week unless i am baggying then its more.


----------



## mkd

T, I can't believe she stood you how like that, how rude!

I am DC about to rinse this out and rollerset.  I am using Giovanni SAS xtreme protein.  I like this.  I have to order my vitamins from vitacost and i think i will add another of these to my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I can't believe she stood you how like that, how rude!*
> 
> I am DC about to rinse this out and rollerset. I am using Giovanni SAS xtreme protein. I like this. I have to order my vitamins from vitacost and i think i will add another of these to my cart.


 
Girl.....I was P#@SED!


----------



## SimJam

mkd said:


> *T, I can't believe she stood you how like that, how rude!*
> 
> I am DC about to rinse this out and rollerset. I am using Giovanni SAS xtreme protein. I like this. I have to order my vitamins from vitacost and i think i will add another of these to my cart.


 
exactly ! 
Thats one thing abt my stylist, she keeps her apts and expects you also to be on time. She schooled me the first time I was like 15 mins late without calling to tell her  

chebaby lol ur story reminds me of when my bf gave me one of his football shorts to tie my hair down when I forgot my scarf ... he was like , "well its silky"

at least they try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> exactly !
> *Thats one thing abt my stylist, she keeps her apts and expects you also to be on time. *She schooled me the first time I was like 15 mins late without calling to tell her


 
Chile...this was a Kitchentican .......


----------



## mkd

t, can you tell how it turned out yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *t, can you tell how it turned out yet?*


 
@mkd

It isn't as underprocessed as I thought. 

I'm glad I switched to No-Lye. It can only get better from here.

Imma keep working with it. I Steamed 30 w/AE Garlic & 30 with Sitrinillah.

I will get a better idea next wash day. It's not as bone-straight as that girl had it. (It's _okay_) 

Next wash day I will use @Brownie518 Method: Reneutralize, Chelate, Cowash Do protein rx, DC etc.....


----------



## La Colocha

T you are going to do fine with your hair. Just finished my head and im really starting to take my time with it, i didn't seem as long and as tiring as it did before.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> exactly !
> Thats one thing abt my stylist, she keeps her apts and expects you also to be on time. She schooled me the first time I was like 15 mins late without calling to tell her
> 
> @chebaby lol ur story reminds me of when my bf *gave me one of his football shorts to tie my hair down* when I forgot my scarf ... he was like , *"well its silky"*
> 
> at least they try



................


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> T you are going to do fine with your hair. Just finished my head and im really starting to take my time with it, i didn't seem as long and as tiring as it did before.



I was planning to do my hair tonight, also, but I don't think I will. I work Saturday and Sunday nights, and then I'll be off until the next Sunday. So, I think I'll just do it Monday morning when I get off work  I still plan on using some Okra.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have It.
> 
> My technique is the problem. Imma Keep at it.
> 
> *I hate being "Stood Up"* especially when I'm paying.


 
To the bold, I hate that too especially [email protected]#@ don't call.  Do you have a relaxer brush, it helps? It better to underprocess and not get it as straight then over process and have breakages.  You are PS with wigs right, so not alot of handling? and you do at least wait the right time before you relax again so you do have good technique. I have relax sooner because it was underprocessed but because I'm conditioner junkie my hair was fine. 



Shay72 said:


> *JBCO is too thick and sticky for me*.


Shay, I feel the same, I tried to use it with megatek, sulfur and because it suppose to be good for growth but the heck with it and off to my homey T,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> To the bold, I hate that too especially [email protected]#@ don't call. *Do you have a relaxer brush, it helps? It better to underprocess and not get it as straight then over process and have breakages.* You are PS with wigs right, so not alot of handling? and you do at least wait the right time before you relax again so you do have good technique. I have relax sooner because it was underprocessed but because I'm conditioner junkie my hair was fine.
> 
> 
> Shay, I feel the same, I tried to use it with megatek, sulfur and because it suppose to be good for growth but the heck with it and *off to my homey T, *


 
Yep 

Girl, I got an Applicator Brush, the Sprush, a Rat-tail Comb.  (Name it, I got it).  I just need to take my time w/o going over-timeerplexed

Thanks for the JBCO.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin ladies, stuck watching english premier league football (soccer). At least its halftime now, only 45 mins left 

I got my hair cornowed up into a mowhawk last night, but I tried using only my shea butter mix to twist on slightly blown out hair. Ive nvr seen my twists look so tiny LOL.

when I got home I slapped some doo on them and they plumped up a bit, and they're even more plumped this morning.

the one sick straight twist is where I gave myself heat damage when I was testing out my flatiron in Dec


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Nice SJ

How long will you keep them in?


----------



## fattyfatfat

good morning ladies. I purchased two bee mine products this week. also...tomorrow Ill be 49wks post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> good morning ladies. I purchased two bee mine products this week. also...tomorrow Ill be 49wks post!


 
fattyfatfat

That's Great Fatty!

Almost 1 Year Post


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks T! I also forgot to add that I used my tangle teezer for the first time this week and I love it! detangling wasnt a problem at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *thanks T! I also forgot to add that I used my tangle teezer for the first time this week and I love it! detangling wasnt a problem at all.*


 
fattyfatfat

Told You Girl.....  It's the best!

What BeeMine Prods did you Haul???


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased a sample of the luscious balanced cream moisturizer and a 8oz avocado cream balanced conditioner. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat
> 
> Told You Girl..... It's the best!
> 
> What BeeMine Prods did you Haul???


----------



## natura87

I used up a bottle of Skala. I'm prepooing with it right now. My HE gel is gone too.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Nice SJ
> 
> How long will you keep them in?


 
IDareT'sHair Tnx 
hows your haiir doing today?
when I was relaxed I texlaxed my hair myself for abt 1 year before I BCd. also did in 2 sections, and used aphogee 2 min as a mid-step. Sometimes I wud even do the back one day and the front another day, just plastered the back part with pretreatment and oils. 

will keep this style for atleast a week or once the cornrows start to get fuzzy. but not longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## bronzebomb

I did a twist updo after the afro. I used Donna Marie's Butter Cream.  I'll leave it in 1 week and try a new style.  I think I am going to do my hair on Sundays.


----------



## bronzebomb

SimJam said:


> Mornin ladies, stuck watching english premier league football (soccer). At least its halftime now, only 45 mins left
> 
> I got my hair cornowed up into a mowhawk last night, but I tried using only my shea butter mix to twist on slightly blown out hair. Ive nvr seen my twists look so tiny LOL.
> 
> when I got home I slapped some doo on them and they plumped up a bit, and they're even more plumped this morning.
> 
> the one sick straight twist is where I gave myself heat damage when I was testing out my flatiron in Dec


 
I can't do the back of my hair in twists.  I'm limited to the side and front...and I'm too cheap to let someone else do it!  The charge $90 in Baltimore.


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> I did a twist updo after the afro. I used Donna Marie's Butter Cream. I'll leave it in 1 week and try a new style. I think I am going to do my hair on Sundays.


 

Just had to say I love your updo.  Going back to lurking now!


----------



## Ltown

SimJam and Bronze very cute. I've been stalking this you tube love her style and techniques. YouTube - tiashauntee's Channel

Love the family but they always got to bring out drama, talking about each other every time I come home. Thank goodness my Mom is fine and I don't have to stay long Up and out of here 0500AM tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Love the family but they always got to bring out drama, talking about each other every time I come home. Thank goodness my Mom is fine and I don't have to stay long Up and out of here 0500AM tomorrow*


 
Ltown

They just catching you up on the day-to-day.  

So Cut 'em some slack. Most of the time, they just want somebody _different _to listen.


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> good morning ladies. I purchased two bee mine products this week. also..*.tomorrow Ill be 49wks post!*



 Whoa! Thats great!


----------



## Eisani

I wanna buy something(s)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> They just catching you up on the day-to-day.
> 
> So Cut 'em some slack. Most of the time, they just want somebody _different _to listen.


 
I'm trying to keep a calm environment for my Mom she don't need drama/stress.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ugh, I hate when shipping companies deliver items to the leasing office rather than the actual apartment.  Apparently, FedEx tried to deliver my steamer to the leasing office after it closed.  Like, wth.  Why be so lazy?  Why not come knock on my door?  Now, I have to wait to get it.

I've been patiently waiting on a SSI e-mail announcing a V-Day sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I wanna buy something(s)


 
Eisani

Like What Playa'?

_* coughs....did you check out my sale*_


----------



## Charz

Eisani said:


> I wanna buy something(s)



me too lady me too.

I can walk up high stairs now 

I love this thread.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> Ugh, I hate when shipping companies deliver items to the leasing office rather than the actual apartment.  Apparently, FedEx tried to deliver my steamer to the leasing office after it closed.  Like, wth.  Why be so lazy?  Why not come knock on my door?  Now, I have to wait to get it.
> 
> I've been patiently waiting on a SSI e-mail announcing a V-Day sale.




Priss did you know the replacements to Slimshimes is coming out March 3rd?

MAC Sheen Supreme Collection for Spring 2011


----------



## bronzebomb

Priss Pot How do you do your eyebrows?


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> Priss did you know the replacements to Slimshimes is coming out March 3rd?
> 
> MAC Sheen Supreme Collection for Spring 2011



I am gonna be alllllll over these!



bronzebomb said:


> Priss Pot How do you do your eyebrows?



To shape them, I tweeze my brows.  To fill them in, I use Revlon's Brow Enhancer in Blackened Brown.  As a highlighter and to give them more of a sharper, neater shape, I use a light colored concealer underneath the brow.  I take an angled brush and "line them" with Milani's Secret Cover Concealer Stick in Medium.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot said:


> I am gonna be alllllll over these!



I want 8, I think they are perm too!

Tao's Makeup: MAC Spring 2011 Update!


----------



## natura87

OK...umm, it just became a whiteout in less than 5 minutes. I literally cant see out the front window.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I decided I'm not participating in the SSI sale, that is if she is even having it. I figure she will have more through out the year. Definitely will be using a pass for the Komaza sale. If Hairveda has a sale I will only buy sitrinillah which will not cost me a pass since it is a staple. Still trying to make a decision about my other pass because oh yeah both of my passes will be gone by Monday.

I already know during the 2nd leg of the No Buy one of my passes will be going to Qhemet. Qhem said in her thread that the next sale will be in June. I will check the thread again but I'm sure that is what she said.


----------



## hannan

I think I might give in to Komaza's sale. 15% is ok. Not great but I just want to try a few samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *I think I might give in to Komaza's sale. 15% is ok. Not great but I just want to try a few samples.*


 


Girl...oke:   oke: Gone


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...oke:   oke: Gone



 Any suggestions? Everything looks so good!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies SimJam bronzebomb very pretty hair ladies!

SSI is working my nerves.  I am getting an okra, a jojoba serum and coco cream leave in.  My ends look a mess.  I couldn't take it and cut some of them myself.  I am hoping i can get a trim next weekend if my sister is available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *Any suggestions? Everything looks so good!*


 
@Hannan

Well Now..... Let's See....Since you're doing _samples_

You know you need both DC'ers
You need Jojoba Hemp Sealant
Shea Lotion *per Che*
Conditioning Scalp Cream (is very nice)
Califia Hair Cream
Califia Spray *can't think of the name need to go look*

You may want to also consider:

Vitamin Reign
Honeycomb Rejuvenator
Protein Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *SSI is working my nerves. I am getting an okra, a jojoba serum and coco cream leave in.* My ends look a mess. I couldn't take it and cut some of them myself. I am hoping i can get a trim next weekend if my sister is available.


 
mkd

Hmp.  Mine too.  (And I ain't even gettin' nothin')


----------



## hannan

Charz's youtube video helped as well. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, just moving around. I started taking a natural suppliment for stress and fatigue and it knocked my out, i only took half a dose too. Going to moisturize my hair tomorrow with the hair dew and kbn oil. Not going to participate in any of the sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Not going to participate in any of the sales.*


 
@La Colocha

Right now....I'm totally unmotivated to participate in any.erplexed (That could change tho')

I was gone give bj her monnee but she closed before she could get paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....You remember I told Ya'll Taz007 sent me a coupla' nice Bone Combs? 

I've been using them lately. I really like them. I want the Large Detangler Now. Will get this in a coupla' weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Right now....I'm totally unmotivated to participate in any.erplexed (That could change tho')
> 
> I was gone give bj her monnee but she closed before she could get paid.



Nothing is really good enough for me to use a pass for, the only thing i would need is more kbb mask but everything else will last until april 1st. And i doubt she will have a good v-day sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Nothing is really good enough for me to use a pass for, *the only thing i would need is more kbb mask* but everything else will last until april 1st. And i doubt she will have a good v-day sale.


 
La Colocha

Well.....

Keep checking Flash Wednesday

_*and keep me posted*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Well.....
> 
> Keep checking Flash Wednesday
> 
> _*and keep me posted*_



I will, i check it every monday. and knowing that it will take a month to get here i will start using up some of my other dc's. I have a little sheamoisture dc to use up and 3 bfh dc's left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will, i check it every monday. and knowing that it will take a month to get here i will start using up some of my other dc's. I have a little sheamoisture dc to use up and 3 bfh dc's left.


 
La Colocha

Thanks Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess the reason why I can pass up some of these _wannabe_ VD Sales, is I spent some time out in my Stash  with the Sale and all.....and I need to really concentrate on some of the things I have.

I keep saying that, and I mean it.

I kinda lost my mind with HTN, but I think that has calmed down quite a bit now.


----------



## rosalindb

I was searching for that pre-poo treatment thread with the aloe vera juice and coconut oil but could not find it so just guessed the amounts. I also added a little yangu oil  I put on a plastic cap, then put on my prettywrap and went to bed and had a much needed nap for a couple of hours 

My hair felt so moisturised. I shampooed with black soap, deep condtioned with AO white camellia and did an ACV rinse with added rosemary and lavender essential oils. My hair feels so soft.

I only buy aloe vera juice occasionally these days but will do this pre-poo treatment whenever I have it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I was searching for that pre-poo treatment thread with the aloe vera juice and coconut oil but could not find it so just guessed the amounts. *I also added a little yangu oil*  I put on a plastic cap, then put on my prettywrap and went to bed and had a much needed nap for a couple of hours


rosalindb

Never Heard of?erplexed

Please elaborate.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> I was searching for that pre-poo treatment thread with the *aloe vera juice and coconut oil* but could not find it so just guessed the amounts. I also added a little yangu oil  I put on a plastic cap, then put on my prettywrap and went to bed and had a much needed nap for a couple of hours
> 
> Rosa I think this is it, I love this prepoo method.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...09482-you-need-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.html


----------



## mkd

That is the right thread Ltown, I think I want to try the pre poo too.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> rosalindb
> 
> Never Heard of?erplexed
> 
> Please elaborate.



Here is a link Yangu oil It is quite light, I used to add a splash of this when I used Anita Grant Rhassoul Deep Condish and I liked the way it left my hair feeling. I plan to add it to my henna treatment which I hope to try soon.

I have tested it a couple of times on my hands and it left my skin feeling like silk. I have almost used up my current body oil concoction and will need to make another one by the end of the month and am going to add some yangu to it as I need to use it up 



Ltown said:


> Rosa I think this is it, I love this prepoo method.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...09482-you-need-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.html


Thank you, this is the one I was looking for


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> rosalindb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was searching for that pre-poo treatment thread with the *aloe vera juice and coconut oil* but could not find it so just guessed the amounts. I also added a little yangu oil  I put on a plastic cap, then put on my prettywrap and went to bed and had a much needed nap for a couple of hours
> 
> Rosa I think this is it, I love this prepoo method.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...09482-you-need-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.html
> 
> 
> 
> I used double the amount of VCO than aloe vera juice and I see that the recipe is the other way around but it worked for me
Click to expand...


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Ltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used double the amount of VCO than aloe vera juice and I see that the recipe is the other way around but it worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the right thread Ltown, I think I want to try the pre poo too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This recipe came from Chicoro page I enrolled for more information.  These are two of the best natural ingredient that can be used internally/externally for the body/hair. Aloe vera and wheat germ oil(vit E).
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Too Bad I hate Mixin' Up stuff.

Ladies...Please Lemme know how it is.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Too Bad I hate Mixin' Up stuff.
> 
> Ladies...Please Lemme know how it is.


 
T, it not much mixing, no different than a HOT or the oil sealing you do.    I keep enough mix to use again and put in the frig but since I do shampoo. This is so far the best prepoo for me and  it definately what she said moisturize your hair.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> *This recipe came from Chicoro page I enrolled for more information*.  These are two of the best natural ingredient that can be used internally/externally for the body/hair. Aloe vera and wheat germ oil(vit E).


Me too 

Does anyone know if you can freeze aloe vera juice, there is conflicting information on the internet. There is a post on LHCF saying that you can but other sites say that you can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Me too
> 
> *Does anyone know if you can freeze aloe vera juice, there is conflicting information on the internet. There is a post on LHCF saying that you can but other sites say that you can't.*


 
I wouldn't think you could?  I say No.

If I were in doubt, I'd call my Health Food Store (where I purchase stuff from)erplexed


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Me too
> 
> Does anyone know if you can freeze aloe vera juice, there is conflicting information on the internet. There is a post on LHCF saying that you can but other sites say that you can't.


 

Rosa, I would think you can freeze the juice and not the gel since it solid but why not either maybe it would be too much water and it break down the ingredient.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wouldn't think you could?  I say* No.*
> If I were in doubt, I'd call my Health Food Store (where I purchase stuff from)erplexed





Ltown said:


> Rosa, I would think *you can *freeze the juice and not the gel since it solid but why not either maybe it would be too much water and it break down the ingredient.


See what I mean about conflicting information  

I will e-mail Lily of the Desert now and let you know what they say


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> See what I mean about conflicting information
> 
> I will e-mail Lily of the Desert now and let you know what they say


 
There is conflicting information most are talking about not freezing the plant, so like you said yes and no  Do you have alot to store because it hard to get where you are at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I said "No" because of how Concentrated AVJ is. So, my answer is no. I think it would lose some of it's effectiveness by freezing.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, getting updates on all the drama here. I work tonight and tomorrow and I'm off until next Sunday. Can't wait.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> There is conflicting information most are talking about not freezing the plant, so like you said yes and no  Do you *have alot to store because it hard to get where you are at*?


 I take it internally occasionally and buy the preservative free one which has to be used within 30 days of opening.

I will check the shelf life of the one with the natural preservatives once opened as I would like to this this treatment every few weeks 

I'm going to call it a night as it is coming up to 1am. I will let you know what LOTD say


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I take it internally occasionally and buy *the preservative free one which has to be used within 30 days of opening.*
> 
> I will check the shelf life of the one with the natural preservatives once opened as I would like to this this treatment every few weeks


rosalindb 

This is the type that I am most familiar with.


----------



## Shay72

I  that pre poo too. I use aloe vera juice and castor oil. I'm out of castor oil now so my next mix will probably include a ceramide rich oil instead. Then I coat with vatika frosting. I didn't measure anything. I know I've been using it for at least a month now if not more.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I am 11 weeks post.  Still don't know what I want to do with my hair so i will hold off on relaxing.  I used emergencee and goldwell kerasilk today, my hair feels great.  I love the goldwell it has been great for my new growth, makes my hair easy to comb.


----------



## natura87

I washed out the Skala prepoo with Giovanni Golden Wheat Deep Cleanse poo and cowashed with an Aussie 3 minute miracle. I've got one more use of the Aussie and 2 more of the Giovanni. I will use the Chemistry conditioner as a leave in,try the curly pudding I made and pineapple my hair for the night.

I actually like this poo, so I think the last time I used it my hair was acting wonky and I had too much buildup.

Its taking me forever and a day to put a dent in the TW PMB, and I noticed that I cannot use it with the Chemistry conditioner I use as a leave becuase together they form clumpy white balls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas!

I see SSI finally posted their 20% off VD Sale!

I've decided to pass.erplexed  What is everyone else getting?


----------



## Shay72

I was thinking the Komaza sale was through the weekend and not just on Monday so I tried to order but I can't add anything to my cart. Well went back and read the e-mail so I will order on Monday .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Divas!
> 
> I see SSI finally posted their 20% off VD Sale!
> 
> I've decided to pass.erplexed What is everyone else getting?


 
I will wait until the next one so she may not see any money from me until April-June time frame or even later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I will wait until the next one so she may not see any money from me until April-June time frame or even later.*


 
Yeah....I wanted another Okra and wanted to try the Pumpkin DeFrizz, but I'll wait until maybe BF


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Hope everyone had a good weekend so far.

We had a conference at church this weekend which was really good.

Haven't done much with my hair.  Unfortunately my hair kept the parts from when I braided it so its making it difficult to wear.  So I'll do another pony tail today.

I'll play catch up tonight.  Have a good day!!


----------



## Charz

Our new puppy, Gaia


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Hydratherma Naturals Protein L-I.  _*have back up*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies hope all is well with everyone.
I'm passing on SSI sale I will wait on the next one by then I would do a haul.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, not up to anything. Its pretty nice out today almost 40 and supposed to get up to 50 by the middle of the week, time to wash this nasty car. So glad we get a break from the cold. Going to moisturize later on and relax most of the day. Watching true blood reruns, didn't know this show was so good.


----------



## mkd

La, I love true blood, its one of my favorite shows. 

I think I am getting the coco cream leave in, jojoba serum and another okra from SSI.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I love true blood, its one of my favorite shows.
> 
> I think I am getting the coco cream leave in, jojoba serum and another okra from SSI.



Mk i stumbled on it by accident and saw a lafayette scene (love him) and started watching it on you tube, i have so much catching up to do.


----------



## chebaby

T, thanx for the jojoba hemp balm. i got it yesterday.

last night i drenched my hair in evoo. gonna do it again today and then shampoo with aphogee and then condition with kbb mask for a few minutes. then im gonna use komaza shea lotion, jojoba hemp balm and califia pudding to do a bun. and i will leave my hair in a bun for three days, take down and remoisturize and then re bun.

yesterday i bunned using the dew and oyin whipped pudding. my hair was soooooo soft. i realized that if im gonna go days between co washing i have to start sealing again.
so my sealants will be whipped pudding, jojoba hemp balm, califia moisturizer and shea butter. ill go back and forth between those.


----------



## chebaby

charz that dog is so darn cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, thanx for the jojoba hemp balm. i got it yesterday.*
> 
> *last night i drenched my hair in evoo. gonna do it again today and then shampoo with aphogee and then condition with kbb mask for a few minutes.* then im gonna use komaza shea lotion, jojoba hemp balm and califia pudding to do a bun. and i will leave my hair in a bun for three days, take down and remoisturize and then re bun.
> 
> yesterday i bunned using the dew and oyin whipped pudding. my hair was soooooo soft. i realized that if im gonna go days between co washing i have to start sealing again.
> so my sealants will be whipped pudding, jojoba hemp balm, califia moisturizer and shea butter. ill go back and forth between those.


 
Don't forget to post in the Oil Thread.  Glad you got the Sealant.


----------



## Charz

I need more hair mask! I about to use up a jar today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I need more hair mask! I about to use up a jar today!


 
Contact KBB and ask them to put it on Sale Again.....


----------



## chebaby

you gonna have to find something just as good as kbb mask to use in between to make your masks last longer.

i think mhc olive you mask is just as good and its cheaper. you can get it from curlmart.
i also think htn amino protein is good but its not all natural. has dimethicone in it from what i can remember.

im testing komaza olive and intensive now and they may be a good dupe too. and the jars a bigger and cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you gonna have to find something just as good as kbb mask to use in between to make your masks last longer.
> 
> i think mhc olive you mask is just as good and its cheaper. you can get it from curlmart.
> i also think *htn amino protein is good but its not all natural. has dimethicone* in it from what i can remember.
> 
> im testing komaza olive and intensive now and they may be a good dupe too. and the jars a bigger and cheaper.


 
chebaby

Uh???? What's up with that?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh???? What's up with that?erplexed


i dont knowerplexed i think i knew it wasnt natural but most of the ingredients i dont know what it is. besides the amino acids i dont know what those words are lol.


----------



## mkd

La, Lafayette is my favorite character.  

This weekend flew by.  I am not ready to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont knowerplexed i think i knew it wasnt natural but most of the ingredients i dont know what it is. besides the amino acids i dont know what those words are lol*.


 
Girl, I didn't even look at the ingredients. I just 'assumed' it was all natural = Hydratherma Naturals.......... 



mkd said:


> *This weekend flew by. I am not ready to go back to work tomorrow.*


Girl, me either. And I've been off since Wednesday. 

You know it's bad when you'd _rather_ have a Dental procedure


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Did you get your SSI?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Did you get your SSI?


Not yet T!  I keep remembering last time she had a sale, she put a higher discount of Facebook.  I am not on facebook but I keep hoping someone will come post a better discount code.  I think Brownie518 posted it last time.  I will order tonight if no one has a facebook code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Not yet T! I keep remembering last time she had a sale, she put a higher discount of Facebook. I am not on facebook but I keep hoping someone will come post a better discount code. I think @**Brownie518** posted it last time.* I will order tonight if no one has a facebook code.


 
That's right.  I remember that now.


----------



## mkd

Oh well, I went ahead and ordered.  Hope that wasn't a mistake.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, Lafayette is my favorite character.
> 
> This weekend flew by.  I am not ready to go back to work tomorrow.



I am not ready to go back to work either. Lafayette is comedy and omg alcide is so delicious i would have that man crawling all over the ceiling .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am not ready to go back to work either. Lafayette is comedy and *omg alcide is so delicious i would have that man crawling all over the ceiling* .


 
La Colocha

You Nasty!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Contact KBB and ask them to put it on Sale Again.....



She ain't having no sale, she know we getting desperate. Karen prolly reading this thread right now, she prolly subscribed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *She ain't having no sale, she know we getting desperate. Karen prolly reading this thread right now, she prolly subscribed *


 
Yep  Shole Is.......

I was thinking she might throw ya'll a bone and have a B1 G1 50%


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> She ain't having no sale, she know we getting desperate. Karen prolly reading this thread right now, she prolly subscribed



I will check the site again when i get off work in the morning..


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, back home! I'm doing my hair now, poo, dc with alter ego. I brought the curlformers again awhile ago and today decided to try them. why why can't even roller set with mag. Now this is too much pull, twisting  I'll be selling this set too, never tried the first time, thanks to Mkd. Are you still using them? 

You all talking like Kbb was butter licking good I don't want to depend on something too hard to get again especially for the price. I'm sure there is something out there yet to be discover that is a dope. 

Love black history month all the old time movies come out, watching Mahoganey(Billie Dee Williams best/last days)


----------



## La Colocha

There is nothing that feels like that mask, im tired of searching, i don't want a dupe..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

M, I checked FB and its the same code as the one on the site.  I think folks got really upset with how it went down for BF and she may not do it like that anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *There is nothing that feels like that mask, im tired of searching, i don't want a dupe..*


 
Okay.  At Least We Know How you REALLY FEEL.........  

.............


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown I still use mine.  My biggest problem is my hair is getting too long for them.  I'm going to have to upgrade to the extra long in both sizes.  I like my roots straight and pulling them down away from the root isn't always working.


----------



## Ltown

It must be that aloe vera butter


----------



## Charz

@Ltown I didn't like my curl formers either they were too harsh

@La Colocha i will stab someone for some hair mask


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.  At Least We Know How you REALLY FEEL.........
> 
> .............



. I don't want to change staples anymore, im tired.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> @Ltown I didn't like my curl formers either they were to harsh
> 
> @La Colocha i will stab a heaux in her neck for some hair mask



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *. I don't want to change staples anymore, im tired.*


 
La Colocha 
Charz

I know you are Girl.

I'm glad I'm not feinin' for it tho'.  For Real.

Ya'll are all messed up.  Hope Flash Wednesday comes through for ya'll.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Charz
> 
> I know you are Girl.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not feinin' for it tho'.  For Real.
> 
> Ya'll are all messed up.  Hope Flash Wednesday comes through for ya'll.



Or at least 25% off, at least karen.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Charz
> 
> I know you are Girl.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not feinin' for it tho'.  For Real.
> 
> Ya'll are all messed up.  Hope Flash Wednesday comes through for ya'll.



Might have to change it to Stab Wednesday


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I wish I knew you wanted to give the curlformers another chance,  I would have sent them back to you.  My hair is too long for them and I am not investing in the extra wide and extra long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Or at least 25% off, at least karen.*


 


Charz said:


> *Might have to change it to Stab Wednesday*


 
La Colocha
Charz

Lawd....  I hope she comes through Wednesday!  I can't take it...

Okay:  Who was that Poster that bought 10 Jars?  She was a very smart Lady


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Might have to change it to Stab Wednesday



Lmao.................................wned:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @Ltown I still use mine. *My biggest problem is my hair is getting too long for them.* I'm going to have to upgrade to the extra long in both sizes. I like my roots straight and pulling them down away from the root isn't always working.


 


mkd said:


> Ltown, I wish I knew you wanted to give the curlformers another chance, I would have sent them back to you. *My hair is too long for them* and I am not investing in the extra wide and extra long.


 
Vonnieluvs08
mkd


Hmp.

I wish I could say that!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Charz
> 
> Lawd....  I hope she comes through Wednesday!  I can't take it...
> 
> Okay:  Who was that Poster that bought 10 Jars?  She was a very smart Lady



i think it was Pompous Blue


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> i think it was @Pompous Blue


 
@Charz

That's who I thought it was too?

That was a slick move.

There is still hope for a good Flash _*cough*_ I mean Stab-Wednesday


----------



## EllePixie

makeupvixen has like 16 jars of the Mask...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> @makeupvixen *has like 16 jars of the Mask...lol*


 

EllePixie

Girl. WHERE YOU BEEN????????  ..............


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> 
> Girl. WHERE YOU BEEN???????? ..............


 
Chileeeee...my laptop broke, so I spent a couple of days trying to fix it, and then I just decided to get a new one so I was shopping for a couple of days. It was like three years old anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um. Okay. So, I just went on KBB's Site. 

I see this month is the 7 year Anniversary and I see daily specials.....So, that Masque may go on Sale again before the month is up.

*hopeful ladies*


----------



## chebaby

i just got finished shampooing and conditioning my hair. i used the komaza intense mask. i like it but not as much as the olive one. my hair feels nice. i now how the komaza shea lotion in and im waiting for my hair to dry a little more so i can put on the jojoba balm and do my bun. i cant believe how much i love bunning so far.

i also just made my mom some shea butter. she ran out so i did shea butter, evoo, rose hip oil, hemp oil and kiwi strawberry  scent. im not a fan of the kiwi strawberry scent.


----------



## Priss Pot

You know what's hard about buying products when you're already a pj?  Trying NOT to buy the larger sizes.  Like, why can't I just get an 8oz of conditioner?  Why must I always buy the 16oz+?  I want to take advantage of the SSI sale, but it's like why not just get the 8oz Okra Conditioner.  But here I am, trying to justify the 16oz.


----------



## chebaby

damn karen got yall going crazy. the mask is good but damn lmao.
karen girl we know you here, stop playing around and have the darn sale before these girls go crazy.
k? bye karen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *You know what's hard about buying products when you're already a pj? Trying NOT to buy the larger sizes. Like, why can't I just get an 8oz of conditioner? Why must I always buy the 16oz+?* I want to take advantage of the SSI sale, but it's like why not just get the 8oz Okra Conditioner. But here I am, trying to justify the 16oz.


 
Priss Pot

Girl, $16.00 for that 16 ounce Okra is a really good deal.  

I was tempted to get that. (And still am)

But I know exactly what you're talmbout. 

And I always think: "I gotta pay this crazy shipping anyway, so I might as well get the larger size"


----------



## EllePixie

Priss Pot said:


> You know what's hard about buying products when you're already a pj? Trying NOT to buy the larger sizes. Like, why can't I just get an 8oz of conditioner? Why must I always buy the 16oz+? I want to take advantage of the SSI sale, but it's like why not just get the 8oz Okra Conditioner. But here I am, trying to justify the 16oz.


 
I HATE it when I buy the smaller size of a product and I end up loving it...I usually just get the bigger size with conditioner though because even if I don't like it I can usually add other ingredients to it and use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *damn karen got yall going crazy. the mask is good but damn lmao.*
> *karen girl we know you here, stop playing around and have the darn sale before these girls go crazy.*
> *k? bye karen*.


 
chebaby

That's what I'm saying Che! 

I don't know how much more I can see them suffering like this?

I. CANT. TAKE. IT.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't believe in buying the small size of any product that I actually like.

IDareT'sHair -I'm with you on the shipping thats always my final decision.

Hey Karen! Help these sistas out!!


----------



## mkd

prisspot the okra is a great conditioner.  Have you used it?  Its worth getting the big bottle.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd -I have yet to try that yet.  Its in the stash.  You use it alone right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I don't believe in buying the small size of any product that I actually like.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair *-I'm with you on the shipping thats always my final decision.*
> 
> *Hey Karen! Help these sistas out!!*


 
Vonnieluvs08

Me Either Girl.  Especially when the shipping is the same (or almost).

Lawd...I wish Karen would just Post up in this Piece and let them know what she gone do  



mkd said:


> @prisspot the okra is a great conditioner. Have you used it? *Its worth getting the big bottle*.


 
mkd

Hmp.  Shole is.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @mkd -I have yet to try that yet.  Its in the stash.  You use it alone right?


Yep, I do.  I really like it.  I think its my favorite SSI conditioner and all of her conditioners are really good.


----------



## chebaby

ok i did my bun. i dont know why i used so much product when im probably going to co wash in the next 3 days.


i still havent used my komaza coconut pudding. hmmmmm komaza


----------



## chebaby

hey, if you are natural how do you wet bun without the hair shinking and pulling and eventually breaking the ends? i bun on dang near dry hair because im too chicken to bun wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Lemme know when you try the Califia Cream. I still haven't tried that one out yet.

I love the consistency tho'. Can't wait to try it. 

(After I get over my HNT infatuation)   I'm stuck on that Joint.


----------



## Ltown

I hope you all do get another chance, have anyone emailed her just to ask? It was a steal $15, I bet if you price all the quality ingredient it's probably worth $25, heck folks pay $30 for alter and $58 for Dudley


----------



## La Colocha

Ot- if you ladies like red velvet cake, duff goldman has a (blue bunny) red carpet, red velvet ice cream. It isn't spot on but he got damn close and its good. It has chunks of rv cake and cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Shay72

I used up some concoction in my fridge that I think was cassia, amla, amla oil, hv moist 24/7, and honey. The batch was huge and I finally got through it. I should have labeled my jars of ayurvedic powders cuz I'm like I think that is.....I think I've got it right though.

I agree with Vonnieluvs08, I think it is pointless to buy a small size of something that you already like. I always buy in bulk what I like. I'm about to stock up with Komaza. I was honest with myself and will not buy anything I don't need.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey, if you are natural how do you wet bun without the hair shinking and pulling and eventually breaking the ends? i bun on dang near dry hair because im too chicken to bun wet.


 
Che, I spray my bun not the slick back hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I hope you all do get another chance, have anyone emailed her just to ask? It was a steal $15, I bet if you price all the quality ingredient it's probably worth $25, heck folks pay $30 for alter and $58 for Dudley



No, i may call next week.

Eta- if it was just one jar l, i would go ahead and pay the $25, but im doing a bulk purchase so i need all the help i can get.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme know when you try the Califia Cream. I still haven't tried that one out yet.
> 
> I love the consistency tho'. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> (After I get over my HNT infatuation)   I'm stuck on that Joint.


ill probably use it later this week. im about to do a dummy cart with them now


----------



## La Colocha

Yall got me scared about oyin, i may have to get 1 16oz dew at a time. I think products with certain fragrances may go bad quicker, especially if its food grade and not synthetic. Like my htn oil went rancid on me quick and it was no where near the shelf life expiration, it smelled sour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I hope you all do get another chance, have anyone emailed her just to ask? It was a steal $15,* I bet if you price all the quality ingredient it's probably worth $25, heck folks pay $30 for alter and $58 for Dudley


 
Ltown

It was actually $12.50 with FREE SHIPPING, so that was time to Stock Up.


----------



## Ltown

Ok, don't know if you all been to the oil thread but I have to tell you I was jheri curl juicing with vatika oil this weekend. I didn't do my hair just keep it saturated with oils; so while I was computing through the airport I almost left some juices on the seat.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> It was actually $12.50 with FREE SHIPPING, so that was time to Stock Up.


 

Wow, she might need to recover from that sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Wow, she might need to recover from that sale.*


 
Yeah, it was $12.50.  And Shipping was Free!


----------



## Charz

it's really weird that the longer my hair is getting, the more loose my curl pattern is becoming.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> it's really weird that the longer my hair is getting, the more loose my curl pattern is becoming.


happening to me too.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> happening to me too.


 
Me three. My hair is thick and heavy, so the strands are getting weighed down.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> it's really weird that the longer my hair is getting, the more loose my curl pattern is becoming.


 


chebaby said:


> happening to me too.


 


EllePixie said:


> Me three. My hair is thick and heavy, so the strands are getting weighed down.


 
Me four, 1/2 of the front of my hair was already straight now it just hangs.  This is why I have problems with products, and styling especially with braid/twistouts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@EllePixie
@Charz
@chebaby
Ltown
Congrats On Your Length!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> @Charz
> @chebaby
> @Ltown
> Congrats On Your Length!


LOL thanks...I need more though!!! I think I will feel better in six months or so.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> @Charz
> @chebaby
> @Ltown
> Congrats On Your Length!


thanx lady. shrinkage makes it hard to notice sometimes. but the fact that i can bun dry shrunken hair lets me know its growing


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> LOL thanks...I need more though!!! I think I will feel better in six months or so.


me too. but im thinking in another year i will be wsl or mbl. i hope wsl though


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> @Charz
> @chebaby
> @Ltown
> Congrats On Your Length!


 
Thanks T,  I need more only between SL/APL.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> me too. but im thinking in another year i will be wsl or mbl. i hope wsl though


 
You can do it! I am giving myself another couple of years to get to waist length, just to be realistic.



Ltown said:


> Thanks T, I need more only between SL/APL.


 
Ditto! Then with shrinkage it goes up to my chin. Grrr.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Definitely noticed a change chebaby.  I took pics of my fro in Jan and compared them to ones in April of 09 and it wasn't hanging then.

I'm shooting for BSL which is MBL for me by Sept.  Even with my crazy cutting coming up I know I can do it.

I wet bun but use my sock bun and wrap the hair under it and around that if I put a hair tie on it's not just sitting on the ends of my hair.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> @Charz
> @chebaby
> @Ltown
> Congrats On Your Length!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> You can do it! I am giving myself another couple of years to get to waist length, just to be realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! Then with shrinkage it goes up to my chin. Grrr.


yea shrinkage is a beast. im an inch from bsl and its not even 2 year for me yet. itll be 2 years in April. and im short, only 5 even.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Yep, I do.  I really like it.  I think its *my favorite SSI conditioner* and all of her conditioners are really good.



 Yep. Get the bigger bottle, Priss!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Yo! Ms. B!

What's Up?

I just got finished spritzing on some HTN Follicle Booster will put on some Lotion and Seal with HTN Oil


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Ok, don't know if you all been to the oil thread but I have to tell you I was jheri curl juicing with vatika oil this weekend. I didn't do my hair just keep it saturated with oils; so while I was computing through the airport *I almost left some juices on the seat.*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yo! Ms. B!
> 
> What's Up?
> 
> I just got finished spritzing on some HTN Follicle Booster will put on some Lotion and Seal with HTN Oil



Hey, T! I'm here at work, dying to get out of here. I'll be off all week, until Sunday.


----------



## Brownie518

I might have to put BFH aside for one wash and use this MHC Olive You. Che is killin me so I gotta try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T! I'm here at work, dying to get out of here. *I'll be off all week, until Sunday.*


Brownie518


IK.  Girl.....I'm Jelly



Brownie518 said:


> I might have to put BFH aside for one wash and use *this MHC Olive You. Che is killin me so I gotta try it.*


 Yep  Come back & give us your review


----------



## La Colocha

My hair is growing and ain't nothin loose about the colochas, the longer my hair gets the more it shrinks up like a slinky. I keep them stretched out with ps, no more wash and gos. The nape has a few trying to hang but that is the tail. I don't want to go to work, they would be sick if i called in tonight too.


----------



## Eisani

I think I did very well. I bought absolutely nothing hair-related this week. Wait...nope. I had to think about it


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> hey, if you are natural how do you wet bun without the hair shinking and pulling and eventually breaking the ends? i bun on dang near dry hair because im too chicken to bun wet.



I've never bunned. I probably have enough hair to do it I am just too chicken to try.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> it's really weird that the longer my hair is getting, the more loose my curl pattern is becoming.



 Its gradual but I can see it too.


----------



## hannan

Meh, I decided to skip out on the Komaza.


----------



## Eisani

I fell off  I'm going to revisit Curl Junkie so I ordered Curl Rehab, Curl Assurance con and leave in. I also re-upped on my Jessicurl WDT. My hair betta like this CJ  I can't remember what I had before, but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

It's nice not to see snow in the forecast!

I don't know if I said this here but my scalp is still sensitive from that pimento oil burn and that's why I saturate with vatika. 

 Dd has very dry scalp and she relax, any suggestion? We use that keracare, tried all the shampoos thinking dandruff but I know that it not it. It might be the shampoo because she did it last week and the flakes increased. Maybe I'll have her to start co-washing.  Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, no hair mask this week. For anyone who is interested its 15%off with a $25 purchase for today only, i'll pass.


----------



## Priss Pot

I called the local FedEx facility this morning so that they could instruct the driver to contact me when he attempts to deliver my package.  I hope he doesn't let the laziness get the best of him, smh.

Anyhoo, today is my birthday, yay.  I'm 25, no longer in my early 20s.    My SO spent the weekend with me, but he's going back to Memphis today since he has class.  I don't really have much else planned for today.  If my steamer comes, I'll probably test it out just for the heck of it .


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday Priss, enjoy your day!


----------



## SimJam

Happy Birthday Priss... You're a Valentines baby, how cool !!!!!


----------



## Ltown

Happy Valentine Day!


----------



## mkd

Happy birthday Priss Pot!


----------



## Charz

I got a 12% off coupon for QB from her FB contest.

Happy Birthday PrissP!


----------



## Priss Pot

For the past couple of months, I usually detangled my hair twice a week, but only washed once a week.

Today, I'm gonna see if I can co-wash while still maintaining a stretched style.  I loaded my hair up with HV 24/7 while dry and detangled with the Tangle Teezer, then twisted it up.  Later on, I'm gonna rinse it out in the shower while still in twists and massage my scalp.  Then I'll just do my usual of applying a leave-in and re-twisting each twist, which doesn't take long at all.

It's still the usual detangling process, only this time I'll be rinsing with water.  I miss feeling water on my scalp often.  I mean, washing once a week isn't bad at all for me, but I love rinsing my hair at least twice during the week.  It feels so refreshing.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz I wish I would have seen that contest!  congrats!!!!

There are a few more things/product lines I want in my stash before I narrow down my PJ list, Qhemet's Castor & Moringa Softening Serum & Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade.  I'm hoping Qhem has a sale soon; she is still holding on to the #1 spot, but I need a good shampoo and a twisting gel/cream from QB.  Otherwise, I'm good for a while.  

After that Alter Ego purchase, I tipped the ridiculus scale!  I don't need anything else.

Oh, yeah, I want to try the old discontinued KBB scents (Hibiscus, Sandalwood, Rose) in Sweet Ambrosia.  But KBB is a luxury, not a necessity.  If this does not come back, I probably won't order from her for a while.

As much as I love Oyin, Komaza Hair Care has creeped up and passed them.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> I called the local FedEx facility this morning so that they could instruct the driver to contact me when he attempts to deliver my package.  I hope he doesn't let the laziness get the best of him, smh.
> 
> Anyhoo, today is my birthday, yay.  I'm 25, no longer in my early 20s.    My SO spent the weekend with me, but he's going back to Memphis today since he has class.  I don't really have much else planned for today.  If my steamer comes, I'll probably test it out just for the heck of it .



Happy birthday Priss!!


----------



## Priss Pot

Sitting under my steamer now


----------



## chebaby

happy b day Prisspot

i just took my scarf off today and went about my day. i love having in a bun because i dont have to do anything. and my bun is still so moist so i know i wont have to moisturize at least for another 2 days. i used komaza shea lotion, komaza hemp balm and sunshine and it did the trick.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy birthday priss and happy v day ladies.

Ot- What is that jbco bush bath stuff on the side of the screen.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot 
Happy Birthday!!! :birthday2

Charz
 I missed it by two people. Congrats on your win.

Happy V Day Ladies


----------



## hannan

Happy Birthday, Priss!


----------



## EllePixie

Happy birthday, Priss Pot!


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> I got a 12% off coupon for QB from her FB contest.
> 
> Happy Birthday PrissP!


 
 Congrats 

Times have really changed. I haven't put my orders in yet and for some reason it seems like I don't even care. I will though because I do need these products because some I am totally out of or really low on.

Happy Birthday Priss Pot!


----------



## chebaby

has anyone made orders today?
i wanted komaza but now i dont know.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> has anyone made orders today?
> i wanted komaza but now i dont know.


For some reason I can not add anything to my cart. Yeah um they may not be getting my money bc you should have your ish straight if you having a sale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

Happy Birthday PrissP!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I ordered early this morning before work.  Everything went through and the shipping was free.  

I am so really done with purchases hair and otherwise until my trip in March.


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> has anyone made orders today?
> i wanted komaza but now i dont know.



That $10 shipping made me change my mind. I only wanted a couple of samples.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I ordered early this morning before work. Everything went through and the shipping was free.
> 
> I am so really done with purchases hair and otherwise until my trip in March.


 
I went back in and it was fine. Got my order in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

That's good Shay...

What you get?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Think I'm going to head to bed early...

My Komaza shipped already so I should have that by the end of the week.

I got 3 Olive Oils, 2 Intense, and 1 Shea Butter.  I will keep those DCs for the late summer/fall and have the Shea Butter for the summer.

Hope everyone who celebrates Valentine's Day had a good one.


----------



## mkd

Just wanted so say hi to everyone.  

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## SimJam

Hay Ladies, 

@Charz I saw the QB thing on FB, but was browsing on my mobile so I didnt even try LOL. Congrats

@Vonnieluvs08 totally forgot abt the komaza sale today and Im OK with it ... oh well

ETA

I took my parents for  valentines day  dinner ....

every year I do something (a trip to the country, cook something nice for dinner or whatver) for my bf for Vday and he always says he doesnt "do valentines" so this year I didnt do crap and he's all whiney callin, bbing me every 15 mins akkin like a fool, asking if Im rlly serious abt not doing anything today 

will never understand them.... never


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I dunno what happened, I got home and just hit the couch and was out like a light...that was about 6 hours ago. I might wash my hair and twist it tonight.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  It going to be warm this week up to 60's by Friday so happy.  After curlformer failure Sun I flat iron and worn it hot today cute but puffy got to play around with flatiron products.  Oh well different style for a couple of days.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ok, so I just used a pass.  I ordered some products from Shescentit using the 20% off code.  I got the 16oz Okra Conditioner, Moisture Mist Leave-in, and Macadamia Fixing Gel.


----------



## redecouvert

Just stopping by to say hello and happy birthday priss pot


----------



## SimJam

Helloooooo (listens to echo)

are all ya'll depressed abt them masks or sumtin


----------



## Charz

This friggin promo code for QB expires on 4/13!!!! Oh well, I will only bite if she brings back free shipping over a certain amount. 

This Jessicurl WDT just won't go away! lol!


----------



## Charz

SimJam said:


> Helloooooo (listens to echo)
> 
> are all ya'll depressed abt them masks or sumtin


 
*shanks you for hair mask*


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i pulled out an old product today, AV pur whipped gelly. i know right? i been trying to sell this stuff for a minute and no one would bite and i was NOT about to throw that 16oz jar away. i forgot how much i like this stuff. that sucks lmao but at least i know bee mine curly butter is dang near the same thing(as far as how it works).

so im still in my bun. just slicked it back with the AV gelly and called it a day.


----------



## chebaby

i put a bundle on the exchange forum.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That's good Shay...
> 
> What you get?


 
I will not be sharing actual quantities purchased  but I got:
Intense Moisture Therapy
Moja Conditioner
Honey Comb Rejuvenator
Moku Hair Oil


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i put a bundle on the exchange forum.


 
Um trying to out sale me with a bundle


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies, how is everyone?  Anyone else washing their hair tonight?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Um trying to out sale me with a bundle


 omg i didnt even see your list but it does look like we are competing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

Hope everyone's evenings are pleasant.  Just applied some Hydratherma Naturals Daily L-I and sealed with HTN Oil.

Wasn't on last night.  Got a small haul yesterday from HTN & MHC.  Nothing much.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone?  Anyone else washing their hair tonight?


i could co wash tomorrow since ive had this bun in 3 days but i probably wont. the bun allows me to be lazy. i usually like doing my hair but lately i rather not lol.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> omg i didnt even see your list but it does look like we are competing


 
No there is enough folks around that don't like to order from sites and I don't have patient so after a couple days I'll find a home for at least the CJ, curlformers I'll negotiate.


----------



## Ltown

I was in  school last night and have a load of homework. I'm do hair tomorrow, my sores scalp finally scabbed so I have some relief.  I was wearing puffy straight hair but use something to wear braidout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown
chebaby

Good Luck getting rid of your items Ladies.

There is alot of Curl Junkie -- Junkies!!!! (or wannabe's)


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> No there is enough folks around that don't like to order from sites and I don't have patient so after a couple days I'll find a home for at least the CJ, curlformers I'll negotiate.


yea people love curl junkie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> @chebaby
> 
> Good Luck getting rid of your items Ladies.
> 
> There is alot of Curl Junkie -- Junkies!!!! (or wannabe's)


these junkies need to come on and buy these products off me im tired of looking at them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *these junkies need to come on and buy these products off me im tired of looking at them.*


 
Fab or Eisani might............

.........................:dollar: :dollar:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fab or Eisani might............
> 
> .........................:dollar: :dollar:


i started to ask fab but i dont see here round these parts no more and i got a new phone so i lost her email.


----------



## mkd

Che, you should post them on naturallycurly, they may go faster there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Che, you should post them on naturallycurly, they may go faster there.


 
Smart.


----------



## chebaby

SOLD yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## SimJam

watching the westminster dog show 

I dont have much to do with my hair when its in this style (cornrows/twists) and when I use the doo plops under QB products I dont even need to remoisturize. I did on friday when I got them done, then touched up the ends last night - just because


----------



## mkd

Sitting under the dryer DC with BFH shea almond coconut.

I am getting kind of tired of roller sets.


----------



## natura87

I wore a puff with twistout bangs today. It looks really nice. I'm gonna DC and stuff tonight hopefully.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone?  Anyone else washing their hair tonight?



Yep, I'm gonna do something, I just havent figured out what.


----------



## natura87

I need to DC, my hair feels dry, even though people say it isnt. I'll do a HOT with Vatika Frosting before the week is over.  

I am going to DC with Lustrasilk Argan Oil with some Vatika Frosting, rinse it out a VO5 (just to use it up), cowash with a Suave, and seal with Vatika Frosting. I am not sure if I want to use the Chemistry as a leave in this time. I have been using it exclusively and the smell is starting to get to me. Its not bad, its just...mentholated. After a while that smell gets kind of annoying so I will switch it up with something. I have more than enough to choose from.

I am going back into braids by the end of the week. I'm not sure if I'll do chunky or tiny ones again.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Didn't know my subscription wasn't going to automatically renew, since I received an email indicating that it WOULD! I figured it out today & Im back in business! 
Yall know I was counting down til the SSI sale, but how about that shipping is foolish! Its practically 20% of ur order!! Ughh! She would make sooo much more money if she shipped for free or for a discount for orders over $50/$60 in addition to the discount! I remember seeing that the sale ends today. I think I have a few minutes to decide on whether to get the okra condish or not....yall didnt seem too thrilled about this sale...maybe I should wait to see if she offers 30? Yall know I have limited passes...what do yall think? lol


----------



## Charz

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! Didn't know my subscription wasn't going to automatically renew, since I received an email indicating that it WOULD! I figured it out today & Im back in business!
> Yall know I was counting down til the SSI sale, but how about that shipping is foolish! Its practically 20% of ur order!! Ughh! She would make sooo much more money if she shipped for free or for a discount for orders over $50/$60 in addition to the discount! I remember seeing that the sale ends today. I think I have a few minutes to decide on whether to get the okra condish or not....yall didnt seem too thrilled about this sale...maybe I should wait to see if she offers 30? Yall know I have limited passes...what do yall think? lol



she'll have another one on mother's day. i'd pass...


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to slick my hair back with more AV gelly and tie my scarf and call it a night. my bun still feels moisturized so i wont moisturize again until i co wash or the weekend when i shampoo and deep condition.
next time i bun it will be with htn lotion and sunshine. and slick back with AV gelly.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> I will not be sharing actual quantities purchased  but I got:
> Intense Moisture Therapy
> Moja Conditioner
> Honey Comb Rejuvenator
> Moku Hair Oil



I know you go hard for Komaza girl...no shame!

When its time to stock up...you gotta stock up


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Long day at work...Glad to be home to relax, eat, and head to bed.

Braids are still in and it has been nice not having to worry about doing my hair.  Will rinse, HOT, cowash, and DC o/n tomorrow.  Will bun the braids to stretch them dry.

My friend is having a semi casual dinner for her Bday next week.  I'm going to take out my braids Friday and do a HOT at work with a plastic cap, a hair scarf, and hat on.  I'll do a protein treatment this week.

I'm so excited to take these braids out next week!


----------



## mkd

Beauty, SSI will have another sale soon if you pass on this one hopefully.  I am so sick of these vendors and this shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies......Hope you all have a Blessed Day today & a Good Hair Day.

I'll moisturize and seal today (under my wig of course) with HTN Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.

I'll check ya'll out this evening Lord willing.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to cowash today with suave and dc with the rest of my shea moisture dc.  Braid with fluertzy hair oil and hair dew. Other than that nothing going on.


----------



## Charz

I wanna haul!!!!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I wanna haul!!!!



Don't we all!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> SOLD yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!


 
WHAT my prices are not high stealer


----------



## Charz

Once I get my other leg fixed, I'm gonna be a runner and swim. 
I wanna run a half and full marathan in 2012.
That means bye bye rollersets .

I think I may cowash my hair tonight and put it in 8 plaits and see how it turns out. I am scared though...


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Once I get my other leg fixed, I'm gonna be a runner and swim.
> I wanna run a half and full marathan in 2012.
> That means bye bye rollersets .
> 
> I think I may cowash my hair tonight and put it in 8 plaits and see how it turns out. I am scared though...


 
How do you leg feel now, are you still doing pt?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> How do you leg feel now, are you still doing pt?


 
My doc just cleared me to go past 90 degrees so I am at 105 right now. I'm still doing PT which has been painful. But I am getting better, I can do a full revolution on the bike now. Thanks for asking!

BTW, Ltown do you have a gym at home? I only weight train really with dumbbells so I am thinking about buying some adjustable ones, you know the ones that go from 5-50 lbs?


----------



## bronzebomb

Does HTN have sales?  I want to try the Follicle Booster.


----------



## mkd

Charz, your relaxed hair was beautiful! I love it natural too.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> Once I get my other leg fixed, I'm gonna be a runner and swim.
> I wanna run a half and full marathan in 2012.
> That means bye bye rollersets .
> 
> I think I may cowash my hair tonight and put it in 8 plaits and see how it turns out. I am scared though...



This post just reminded me how I need to get back to daily jogging/running.  I trained for my first 5k last summer, and after completing it, I was inspired to do more.  But then I started working at the hotel 5 nights a week, thus my once regular work-out regimen was shot for a couple months .  Now, I have a better hold on my schedule, and there's no reason for me to not include running again in my fitness regimen.  I've been doing kettlebell workouts lately, and while it works, I still want to improve on running so that I can actually compete for placements in future 5k's.  My goal was to do enough 5ks from late 2010-mid 2011 year so that I could compete in a half marathon by the end of 2011.

I know you weren't intending to, but thanks for that bit of inspiration.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i will co wash with AO gpb and then use htn lotion and cocasta oil for moisture then i will slick my hair back in a bun using AV pur whipped gelly. and leave it in until sunday.


----------



## hannan

Charz, your new siggy is gorgeous! And I def need to start running. Nevermind get into if I've never started. 

I might do a rinse out with Nature's gate jojoba again and bun with a little bit of CJ smoothing lotion and dew. I'll probably keep bunning/take down/re-bun until wash day on Saturday.


----------



## SimJam

Hay Ladies, 

nothing much to report, Im so bummed that I cant use my products (as much as I normally do) when Im in this style.

this morning after I got ready at the gym I went into the dressing room to do my hair and after I took my hair out of the ponytail and unpinned my bangs ... there was nothing else to do 

Charz Im doing a 5k on sunday and every year I say Im gonna enter our reggae marathon which is in december, but I never commit to the training.

I havnt even trained for this thing on sunday 

chebaby I saw this hunky army guy yesterday and remembered ur refrigerator guy LOL

prisspot I wish we had a half maraton here, I think it would be an easier stepping stone for me we've got several 5Ks throughout the year though


----------



## chebaby

lmao Simjim. i finally worked up the nerve to talk to refrigerator guy  took me long enough. hunky army guy sounds good lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Poppin in to say HI! 
I washed my hair this morning. Love that HTN Amino Protein!
Used up a few things recently, too. Redken Rescue Force and Anti Snap. I also finished a Peach Kernel oil and a HTN Oil. I've got backups of the Anti Snap and the HTN Oil. 

Bronze, I can't remember Hydratherma having a sale...


I am loving my new oil mix. With the Cocasta, Hemp Seed, Rice Bran, and Safflower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Does HTN have sales? I want to try the Follicle Booster*.


 
Afraid Not

But that Follicle Booster is Wonderful and Smells Great (Just like the rest of her products).  

The Shipping is super fast and she's super nice.

She did send me a Free Oil w/one of my last purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!  Evening!  Are the Divas in Da' House *woot woot*

Anyway, just spritzed on some HTN Follicle Booster, will Moisturize with HTN Lotion and Seal w/HTN Oil.

Close to using up my Cocosta (won't replace unless it's a really good sale).  Other than that, errrthang else is quite full.

Charz Cute Pic


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!  Evening!  Are the Divas in Da' House *woot woot*
> 
> Anyway, just spritzed on some HTN Follicle Booster, will Moisturize with HTN Lotion and Seal w/HTN Oil.
> 
> Close to using up my Cocosta (won't replace unless it's a really good sale).  Other than that, errrthang else is quite full.
> 
> @Charz Cute Pic



Hey, did you end up getting more JBCO? You find a good deal? 
...and what did you get from MHC??


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies!

Ok, I am getting tired of rollersetting but my hair stays  really detangled this way so maybe i need to keep it up.  I miss curly hair though.  

I think I am liking DC with safflower oil over my conditioner.  My hair seems to like it in limited amounts.  When I use to much, I end up with really greasy hair.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> My doc just cleared me to go past 90 degrees so I am at 105 right now. I'm still doing PT which has been painful. But I am getting better, I can do a full revolution on the bike now. Thanks for asking!
> 
> BTW, @Ltown do you have a gym at home? I only weight train really with dumbbells so I am thinking about buying some adjustable ones, you know the ones that go from 5-50 lbs?


 
Dd just got cleared today to participate in sports and that 8mths, she lazy don't do anything. I don't have a gym at home but I'm member of sport health until Aug. I have treadmill, ball, adjustable weight 5-25 dumbell got at target, bands, lots of dvd. I should be looking fine instead of flabby I do work out at least 3 times a week if nothing going on, getting ready to put myself on 90 day program. I'm glad to hear you are cleared so fast. Are you going to train on treadmill or track for the marathon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, did you end up getting more JBCO? You find a good deal?
> ...and what did you get from MHC??


 
I got the one on the right side of the screen from Jamaicanoils.com
The B2 G1 4 ounce Free.  I sold one of the 8 ounce tho'.

MHC ..........  something I shouldn't have (especially since I'm on this HTN kick right now).  I got the Honey Love Lotion and the Sweet Almond Lotion and some Spritz.  I think it's natural Humectant (or something like that) that I hope chebaby or Ltown will either buy from me or swap me.

It looks like it's for natural hair. 

I thought it meant "Natural" as in "Herbal" but I think it means it's for Naturals.


----------



## Ltown

I'm doing the moisture drench pre-poo with aloevera,wgo,vatika, will poo with aubrey, dc with wdt and bun. 

T, let me look at the ingredient if it has shea butter that not for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got the one on the right side of the screen from Jamaicanoils.com
> The B2 G1 4 ounce Free.  I sold one of the 8 ounce tho'.
> 
> MHC ..........  something I shouldn't have (especially since I'm on this HTN kick right now).  I got the Honey Love Lotion and the Sweet Almond Lotion and some Spritz.  I think it's natural Humectant (or something like that) that I hope @chebaby or @Ltown will either buy from me or swap me.
> 
> It looks like it's for natural hair.
> 
> I thought it meant "Natural" as in "Herbal" but I think it means it's for Naturals.


girl i dont even use sprays anymore. i have the califia you sent me and a j&b i need to use. i guess i can use them on my bun but i never do


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got the one on the right side of the screen from Jamaicanoils.com
> The B2 G1 4 ounce Free.  I sold one of the 8 ounce tho'.
> 
> MHC ..........  something I shouldn't have (especially since I'm on this HTN kick right now).  I got the Honey Love Lotion and the Sweet Almond Lotion and some Spritz.  I think it's natural Humectant (or something like that) that I hope @chebaby or @Ltown will either buy from me or swap me.
> 
> It looks like it's for natural hair.
> 
> I thought it meant "Natural" as in "Herbal" but I think it means it's for Naturals.



Is it the Natural Hair Humectants? 
Purified Water, Glycerin, Raw Honey , Black Cumin Seed oil, Macadamia Nut oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, and Walnut Oil 


I like those ingredients.


----------



## Charz

Ltown I am going to run outside haha, unless it's raining or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i dont even use sprays anymore.* i have the califia you sent me and a j&b i need to use. i guess i can use them on my bun but i never do


 
Oooooooo I *Heart* Spritz's. 

Hmp.  Chile...I will Spritz till times get better!

Right now, I'm using that Follicle Booster.  So, that's my daily Spritz right now.

I use something else on Wash day.  Right now:  MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is it the Natural Hair Humectants? *
> *Purified Water, Glycerin, Raw Honey , Black Cumin Seed oil, Macadamia Nut oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, and Walnut Oil *
> 
> 
> *I like those ingredients. *


 
Yes!  That's the one.  I liked the ingredients too. 

_*grabs bottle to eyeball it again*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oooooooo I *Heart* Spritz's.
> 
> Hmp.  Chile...I will Spritz till times get better!
> 
> Right now, I'm using that Follicle Booster.  So, that's my daily Spritz right now.
> 
> I use something else on Wash day.  Right now:  MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail.


i used to spritzed every night but i just up and stopped. member my love for ojon revitalizing mist?? i miss it so much but i really dont have a use for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i used to spritzed every night but i just up and stopped. *member my love for ojon revitalizing mist?? i miss it so much but i really dont have a use for it.*


 
chebaby

Yep.  I member................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.  I member................


lmao. do you watch george lopez? i love him. he always says "you member that? member? you member"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Wonderful Ladies......It was a really 'slow' night last night.  This thread was last touched at 7:18 p.m.erplexed

Anyway, hope everyone has a nice day today.  I am sooooooooooo glad this work-week is almost over.

Just moisturized with HTN Follicle Booster, L-I, Lotion & Oil.

Chat with you Beauties Later


----------



## Brownie518

Good mornin'! I don't know what I'm doing up right now. Its supposed to be around 50 today  so I want to go out and enjoy it. I would like to go out to lunch and catch a movie.  I won't be washing my hair again until Saturday, I guess.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair How is that HTN Follicle Booster?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Wonderful Ladies......It was a really 'slow' night last night. This thread was last touched at 7:18 p.m.erplexed


 
I'm no longer a night owl. I be knocking out about 10pm or 11pm due to increased exercise. These ****** pounds are holding on for dear life .


----------



## rosalindb

Lily of the Desert responded to my e-mail and confirmed that their aloe vera juice can be frozen. I will purchase another bottle soon


----------



## chebaby

last night i co washed with AO GPB and my hair looked amazing after it was about 80% dry. while my hair was wet i added evoo and then dried it in a towel until 80% dry. then i added htn lotion and more evoo and slicked my hair into a bun using the AV pur hair gelly.

T, because of you i went out and purchased ojon hair mist. i guess i will be misting my bun nightly now.


----------



## Shay72

My Komaza is here.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't bought anything, just trying to use up my stash.

So I am 10 weeks post, I will see how long I can go.

Still haven't made a decision about this hair....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair *How is that HTN Follicle Booster?*


 
@bronzebomb

Girl...It's the bomb.com 

All of the things I have gotten from HTN have worked very, very well for me.

And the Smell =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm no longer a night owl. *I be knocking out about 10pm or 11pm due to increased exercise. These ****** pounds are holding on for dear life .*


 
Shay72

I bet you are slimming down nicely!  Keep up the good work.



chebaby said:


> *T, because of you i went out and purchased ojon hair mist. i guess i will be misting my bun nightly now.*


 
chebaby

Uh Huh.....  Sure.  Okay Che. 

Hmp.  You coulda' bought my MHC for $12.00 instead of spending Fiddy on Ojon! 

I Know you Lurve Ojon Mist so Enjoy!



Shay72 said:


> *My Komaza is here.*


 
Shay72

CRAZY-FAST-STUPID SHIPPING 

They get mad Props for that right there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I bet you are slimming down nicely!  Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *Uh Huh.....  Sure.  Okay Che.* *
> 
> Hmp.* *  You coulda' bought my MHC for $12.00 instead of spending Fiddy on Ojon!* *
> 
> I Know you Lurve Ojon Mist so Enjoy!* **
> 
> 
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> CRAZY-FAST-STUPID SHIPPING
> 
> They get mad Props for that right there.


 girl i love that stuff but i got it on a whim. i just wanted some mascara and walked out with the mist and mascara lmao. i will enjoy it because itll be the last time i purchase it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i love that stuff but i got it on a whim. i just wanted some mascara and walked out with the mist and mascara lmao. *i will enjoy it because itll be the last time i purchase it*.


 
chebaby

Ermm Umm?????? *coughs & clears throat*

Didn't you say that The Last Time You Purchased It?

..........................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ermm Umm?????? *coughs & clears throat*
> 
> Didn't you say that The Last Time You Purchased It?
> 
> ..........................


probably


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *probably*


 
chebaby

Uh..... _probably???????_

Yeah. You Did!

You deserve it.  And you already know you love it.  That's how I felt about purchasing that $56.00 Jar of BBD Stretch.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  March is rollin' up quickly. 

I'm 'pose to be back on that Personal No-Buy......Right Brownie518

I guess I can do it.  Although......March is a Long Month.

I lost my mind in February anyway with all that HTN & Stuff. 

So, I guess I need a little break.  And I bought some big ticket items.

I re-upped on my AE Garlic
I bought that BBD Stretch

And a TON of HTN (and some was gifted to me).  

So, I guess I can bite the bullet for March and be ready to roll with some stuff in April.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh..... _probably???????_
> 
> Yeah. You Did!
> 
> You deserve it.  And you already know you love it.  That's how I felt about purchasing that $56.00 Jar of BBD Stretch.erplexed


yea its hard to let go of things you love. i can step away from it for a while but i always come back.


----------



## chebaby

my 2 year date is in April. im going to try and keep my hair in this bun until then. i will be shampooing, conditioning and bunning on sundays. leaving it in until wednesday. co washing and rebunning and leaving it it until sunday then start over. the only exception is if i want to wash and go on saturday then ill do that. but sunday through friday(or saturday) i will be in a bun.

with this htn lotion, my hair isnt as moist as it was with the komaza but it still feels great. if i can remember i will continue to add evoo to my wet hair before i dry it in a towel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea its hard to let go of things you love. i can step away from it for a while but i always come back.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah...... This is true.

Girl, I dreamt about having that BBD Stretch back in my Stash  

Then a Poster had an 8 ounce jar on the Exchange Forum....

Then I got 'greedy' and had to have a 16 ounce Jar too. 

But This time, I am not Sharing. Too hard to break down and shell out that kind of cash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...... This is true.
> 
> Girl, I dreamt about having that BBD Stretch back in my Stash
> 
> Then a Poster had an 8 ounce jar on the Exchange Forum....
> 
> Then I got 'greedy' and had to have a 16 ounce Jar too.
> 
> But This time, I am not Sharing. Too hard to break down and shell out that kind of cash.


yea dont share it lol. once you get tired of it just put it away and then you can always come back to  it.
i had to learn that because you know i throw stuff away with the quickness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> with this *htn* lotion, my hair isnt as moist as it was with the komaza but it still feels great. if i can remember i will continue to add evoo to my wet hair before i dry it in a towel.


 
chebaby

This stuff is my new "boo" I can't stop using it. And I've never done that before..... I just like it that much.

I haven't even been tempted to pull out anything else right now. (And ya'll know I gots product A-D-D). I still haven't tried the DC'ers tho'.

Naturally, Sitrinillah will always be my baby-daddy 

I realized all over again, how much I truly Love that stuff, when I pulled it out last washday.:notworthy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea dont share it lol*. once you get tired of it just put it away and then you can always come back to it.
> i had to learn that because you know i throw stuff away with the quickness.


 
@chebaby

Hmp. 

I Ain't.


----------



## chebaby

i really like the htn lotion too. its really good and softening to the hair. and it smells yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really like the htn lotion too. its really good and softening to the hair. and it smells yummy*


 
@chebaby

Grill..........

I love the Lotion, the Protein L-I, the Oil & the Follicle Booster.

Can't wait to try my Amino Protein DC'er and the Moisture Boosting DC'er.

It's all your's, Brownie's & Fab's Fault.

I am so hooked!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Grill..........
> 
> I love the Lotion, the Protein L-I, the Oil & the Follicle Booster.
> 
> Can't wait to try my Amino Protein DC'er and the Moisture Boosting DC'er.
> 
> It's all your's, Brownie's & Fab's Fault.
> 
> I am so hooked!


hey dont go blaming me i ust put a little bug in ya ear about a good product lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey dont go blaming me i ust put a little bug in ya ear about a good product lol.*


 
@chebaby
@Brownie518

Thanks! I am really enjoying it too.

It all started with Brownie sending me the sample(s) of the Lotion & the Oil...... 

and then YOU sending that Protein L-I. 

Then Fab did her thang...and the rest was History

It was a Wrap. Especially after smelling it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks! I am really enjoying it too.
> 
> It all started with Brownie sending me the sample(s) of the Lotion & the Oil......
> 
> and then YOU sending that Protein L-I.
> 
> Then Fab did her thang...and the rest was History
> 
> It was a Wrap. Especially after smelling it


yeeeesssss the smells are amazing. esp. the fruit punch smell of the protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yeeeesssss *the smells are amazing. esp. the fruit punch smell of the protein conditioner*.


 
chebaby

WOW!

I haven't smelled mine yet!

_*runs out to stash to open one just to smell*_


----------



## mkd

Just running in to say hi!!!

Che, what are you securing your buns with?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Just running in to say hi!!!
> 
> Che, what are you securing your buns with?


the big goody head bands. ive thought about oiling the band with evoo first(i read that somewhere) to make sure it doesnt cause problems but its not on tight anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies checking in, its been nice out today actually really warm for this time of year so i have been out enjoying it. Figuring out what i will use for wash day tomorrow. Still going strong on the no-buy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls!! SO and I just came in after enjoying the nice weather all day. I'm about to put on some BFH Espresso Scalp creme.  Then seal up with some Hydratherma Naturals oil. 

I saw my sis the other day and she was like 'Girl, what have you been putting in your hair?' so now I have to mix up a bottle of ceramides oils for her. I'm gonna give her something for protein and nice moisturizing DC, too. She needs it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I saw my sis the other day and she was like 'Girl, what have you been putting in your hair?' so now I have to mix up a bottle of ceramides oils for her. *I'm gonna give her something for protein and nice moisturizing DC, too. She needs it.*


 
Brownie518

Hursh Girl..... 

.........

You a Mess!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  March is rollin' up quickly.
> 
> I'm 'pose to be back on that Personal No-Buy......*Right *@Brownie518
> 
> I guess I can do it. *Although......March is a Long Month*.
> 
> So, I guess I can bite the bullet for March and be ready to roll with some stuff in April.



.......uhh, yeah, I guess so...sounds good.


----------



## Brownie518

7.30 seems like the new cutoff for the thread...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> 7.30 seems like the new cutoff for the thread...



I lurk a lot now, its seems like since im not buying anything i really don't have anything to share or talk about unless im doing my hair. I have posted a lot for a lifetime anyway yall need a break from me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I lurk a lot now, its seems like since im not buying anything i really don't have anything to share or talk about unless im doing my hair. I have posted a lot for a lifetime anyway *yall need a break from me.*


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  No We Don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still here.  I'm doing a little cleaning.  

I did my Moisturizing & Sealing and errthang all tied up for the night.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  No We Don't.



 I will try to check in more often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will try to check in more often*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp. 

You Betta'

We don't only talk about buying 'stuff' and you know it!  ........


----------



## chebaby

yea we got more to talk about than just hair im interesting dammit


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You Betta'
> 
> We don't only talk about buying 'stuff' and you know it!  ........





chebaby said:


> yea we got more to talk about than just hair im interesting dammit



Lmao, yall are crazy, i said i don't have much to talk about. I have to get ready for work now but i will be on tomorrow and chat more. Have a good night ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, yall are crazy, *i said i don't have much to talk about. *I have to get ready for work now but i will be on tomorrow and chat more. Have a good night ladies.


 
chebaby
La Colocha

Hmp. Che.  Check it out.

She done got all brand new on us.  

Knowing she ain't never been at a loss for words:werd:

I guess sheus to da' curb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea we got more to talk about than just hair *im interesting dammit*


 
Shole Is..............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shole Is..............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp. Che.  Check it out.
> 
> She done got all brand new on us.
> 
> Knowing she ain't never been at a loss for words:werd:
> 
> *I guess sheus to da' curb*


thats how it usually goes. just use us up and throw us away. you cut me deep La you cut me deep man.


----------



## mkd

It has been uber quiet around here lately.  Hopefully it will pick up again soon.  I want to start washing an going again.  I am bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> It has been uber quiet around here lately. Hopefully it will pick up again soon. *I want to start washing an going again.* I am bored.


 
mkd

I thought you were rollersetting

Chile....You can't make up your mind


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I thought you were rollersetting
> 
> Chile....You can't make up your mind


I am girl but I am getting bored with it.  I plan on going through at least the end of march with it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am girl but I am getting bored with it. *I plan on going through at least the end of march with it though.*


 
mkd

I'm sure it looks really purty too.

Girl....You can hold out till March

Ain't nothin' more boring that wearing a wig

Especially when you need a new one


----------



## Charz

I was drunk last night, so i didn't want to drunk post.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I'm sure it looks really purty too.
> 
> Girl....You can hold out till March
> 
> Ain't nothin' more boring that wearing a wig
> 
> Especially when you need a new one


Its really easy to get bored with the same hair style all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Its really easy to get bored with the same hair style all the time.*


 
@mkd

Are you good at rollersetting now? 

That's something Imma hafta' learn after I get more than 2 snaps of hurr.

I am very, very style challenged. 

I'd prolly Bun all the time w/hairsticks. (That's what I did in College) errday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I was drunk last night, so i didn't want to drunk post.*


 
Charz

Girl....Thanks for sparing us!     

From tryna' decipher that gibberish!


----------



## mkd

I am pretty decent at rollersetting T.  That is all  I used to do throughout college and in my early 20s before I started hitting the salon every 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am pretty decent at rollersetting T. That is all I used to do throughout college and in my early 20s before I started hitting the salon every 2 weeks.*


 
mkd

That's nice girl.  I wish I knew how 

I use to get a rollerset (at the Salon) before they flipped the script and started doing all that crazy blow frying etc........


----------



## chebaby

with rollersetting getting the sides is the tricky part for me.


----------



## mkd

The interesting thing is that my hair got the longest it had been while I was getting it flat ironed every 2 weeks but it would never get past that length.  I either got it trimmed back or the heat was just too much.


----------



## makeupvixen

EllePixie said:


> @makeupvixen has like 16 jars of the Mask...lol




LOL, well I'm down to 15, I used a jar up in January, LOL. I'm on a mission to get back the 2 1/2 inches i chopped off last month and I'm happy to say I got my 1" of growth this month, I thank Luscious Locks for it too.

I deep condition every 2 days now, my hair is loving it but I DC with different stuff each time. In my rotation now is Luscious Locks, CJ Hibiscus Banana Deep Fix, SheScentIt Banana Brulee (not repurchasing), MJ SuperSweetBack, CJ Curl Rehab and twice a month is an Ayurvedic treatment. I'm loving the cassia obovata stuff. (Summer months I will add more regular conditioners to the mix but for now I just shampoo and DC, plus my other moisturizers and sealers)

But KBB Luscious Locks is my Love, My Life, My All when it comes to best DC. It repairs anything that's wrong with my hair. My hair just loves it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Been having subscription issues.  They finally got it straighten out.

Hope everyone is doing well. Will catch up tomorrow.

Washed today- rinsed, HOT with ceramide mix, Cowash with some sheamoisture I found, DC with CG babassu (one use left) and MT, rinsed, shea rinse as L-I and sealed with HOT mix.

Thanks Ms. T I got the package yesterday.  Thank you for the special gift.  everything made it  without incidence.  The best V-day gift I got in years.


----------



## Shay72

OT--Why is this mf'r listening to vm on speaker phone. Really? We are in cubicles. I am so ready for my weekend to start. I don't come back until Wednesday then I am off again on Friday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Shrinkage is a beast!

I was letting my hair airdry in a bun, but then it got uncomfortable to sleep in so I took it out.  My hair was like 90% dry hanging around APL (back) and SL (crown).  

I just took my scarf off and its just past SL and NL.  I would never expect it to shrink that much being nearly dry.

I'm tempted to take the braids out since they are fuzzy but I'm going to hold out the 3 weeks like I now plan.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

FYI...

Take 15% off on my Birthday Weekend!
Use Coupon Code "HappyBirthday"
Hey everyone!  My birthday is this weekend and I'm giving all of my customers a special gift of 15%off
Use Coupon Code "HappyBirthday"  Friday 2/18/11 to Sunday 2/20/11 at midnight  EST.  This offer excludes shipping charges.

Brown Butter Beauty &mdash; Natural Hair - Natural Bath & Skin Care
Natural Hair & Body Products by ChristineGant on Etsy


----------



## Charz

I'm sorry ya'll but I wipe my a$$ with 15%, I need atleast free shipping to go along with it.


----------



## bronzebomb

yep, I agree!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Folks think they are throwing us a bone with any % off.

For those lurking here you go...


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> I'm sorry ya'll but I wipe my a$$ with 15%, I need atleast free shipping to go along with it.


 
ITA. Except in the case of Komaza which never has sales and surprised us with this one. They do have free shipping over $55 and I will always have an order over $55 for them.


----------



## chebaby

its getting warm so tomorrow i will break out my kbb hair cream(the original, not the creameliscious crap). i will go back to my old school kbb milk and cream wash and go on the weekends and my bun during the week.


----------



## mkd

My hair is feeling very nice, very smooth and pretty.  I think the safflower oil is having an effect on my hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, not going to wash my hair today. My sinuses are acting up, i guess because of the weather. Its starting to get cold again, so i will wait until tomorrow and see how i feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Hope everyone is having a great TGIF!  (I know I am).

I am under my steamer with HTN Amino Protein DC'er.  Will rinse and Steam a bit with HV Sitrinillah.

Hope to finish up at least by 8 - 8:30.

Haven't used up anything this wash day.


----------



## mkd

T, I am washing my hair tonight too but I won't start until i put my kiddos to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I am washing my hair tonight too but I won't start until i put my kiddos to bed.


 
mkd

What are you gonna use tonight mk?

I did my 1 week post routine I got from Brownie518:  re-neutralize/Chelate-Clarify/Protein/DC etc......

I just love Sitrinillah!  I guess I feel about Sitrinillah, they way some of ya'll feel about KBB Masque


----------



## chebaby

this qhemet conditioning ghee is Fail!!!! big fat FAIL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this qhemet conditioning ghee is Fail!!!! big fat FAIL.


 
chebaby

Really?erplexed  How did you use it Che?

I never wanted it after errbody was saying it was runny


----------



## mkd

T, I am using Okra, since I am doing protein DC on fridays.  I used the giovanni xtreme protein last week; I like that a lot too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Really?erplexed  How did you use it Che?
> 
> I never wanted it after errbody was saying it was runny


i ended up co washing today because my hair was dry and i added some komaza califia cream and that didnt helperplexed. so i co washed and used the qhemet as a leave in my hair aint dry dry but it feels like it feels when i shampoo and go. like i put nothing on my hair. and it is runny and it stink and i just dont understand what anyone would do with this. it most def. cannot be a deep treatment IMO and it doesnt even work as a leave in for me. i know some people love it as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I am using Okra, since I am doing protein DC on fridays.* I used the giovanni xtreme protein last week; I like that a lot too.


mkd

I like that stuff!



chebaby said:


> i ended up co washing today because my hair was dry and* i added some komaza califia cream and that didnt help*erplexed. so i co washed and used the qhemet as a leave in my hair aint dry dry but it feels like it feels when i shampoo and go. like i put nothing on my hair. *and it is runny and it stink and i just dont understand what anyone would do with this. it most def. cannot be a deep treatment IMO* and it doesnt even work as a leave in for me. i know some people love it as a leave in.


 
chebaby
1st bolded:  How is that?  Is it not 'good'?  I still haven't tried mine.
2nd bolded:  I heard the exact same thing......  ......... 

Glad I didn't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 HTN Growth Lotion.  Have back-upsssssssss


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I like that stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 1st bolded:  How is that?  Is it not 'good'?  I still haven't tried mine.
> 2nd bolded:  I heard the exact same thing......  .........
> 
> Glad I didn't get it.


the califia cream is good that was my first time using it and so far i like it. but my hair was feeling iky and dry before i added it so i needed to wash my hair. im going to use it again on freshly washed hair next week. i love the texture of it.

ive never been a huge fan of qhemet products. i keep the heavy cream on hand because its good but i rarely use it. but i know if i ever need it its there. the only product i really really like is the detangling ghee. i was not interested in this new ghee but the local store had it so i said what the heck, might as well get it. big mistake!!!


----------



## chebaby

oh and today i finished a bottle of giovanni sas conditioner.

tomorrow i will co wash with darcys pumpkin and then use kbb milk and cream for a wash and go if its really warm. if its cool i will wash and go using the dew

sunday i will pre poo with evoo, shampoo with aphogee then condition with kbb mask. then i will bun using komaza shea lotion, komaza jojoba hemp, komaza califia moisturizer and komaza califia pudding. i hope thatll be enough moisture so i wont have to moisturize in the middle of the week. last time i used the shea lotion, jojoba hemp and shea butter my hair was so moist for days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the califia cream is good that was my first time using it and so far i like it.* but my hair was feeling iky and dry before i added it so i needed to wash my hair. im going to use it again on freshly washed hair next week. *i love the texture of it.*
> 
> ive never been a huge fan of qhemet products. i keep the heavy cream on hand because its good but i rarely use it. but i know if i ever need it its there. *the only product i really really like is the detangling ghee. i was not interested in this new ghee but the local store had it so i said what the heck, might as well get it. big mistake!!!*


 
chebaby

Thanks for your review on both of these.  But I knew I wasn't getting that new QB product  .............   I hate runny!



chebaby said:


> oh and today i finished a bottle of giovanni sas conditioner.
> 
> *tomorrow i will co wash with darcys pumpkin and then use kbb milk and cream for a wash and go if its really warm. if its cool i will wash and go using the dew*
> 
> *sunday i will pre poo with evoo, shampoo with aphogee then condition with kbb mask. then i will bun using komaza shea lotion, komaza jojoba hemp, komaza califia moisturizer and komaza califia pudding. i hope thatll be enough moisture so i wont have to moisturize in the middle of the week. last time i used the shea lotion, jojoba hemp and shea butter my hair was so moist for days.*


 
chebaby

All of this sounds Yummy!  Good job using up that SAS too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really need to do a Hendigo next wash day.erplexed 

I guess I'll start on it on next Saturday morning since it'll be an all day thing.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T. its been a while since i used up anything. im almost finished AO GPB and darcys pumpkin. i think i have 2 uses left from both of them.


----------



## chebaby

you reminded me T, i miss doing my ayurvedic pastes. i guess ill start again too. i dont know how i forgot about them. i wont be doing henna any longer but ill still do pastes with amla, brahmi, bringaraj and shikakai. i should do one every weekend before i condition with my regular conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx T. its been a while since i used up anything.* im almost finished AO GPB and darcys pumpkin. i think i have 2 uses left from both of them.


 
@chebaby

Yeah....It does feel good to use up something.

It feels good when you buy it and it feels good when it's gone

_*oh well....the life of a pj*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you reminded me T, i miss doing my ayurvedic pastes. i guess ill start again too. i dont know how i forgot about them. i wont be doing henna any longer but ill still do pastes with amla, brahmi, bringaraj and shikakai. i should do one every weekend before i condition with my regular conditioner.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, you should start back on those especially if you liked/loved the results.

How long do you hafta' leave those in?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you should start back on those especially if you liked/loved the results.
> 
> How long do you hafta' leave those in?


i usually only left it in an hour. and i just mixed the powders with water and oil.
but once i mixed hibiscus powder and amla powder with kbb mask and that was the best dang treatment ive ever done. the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i usually only left it in an hour. and i just mixed the powders with water and oil.
> *but once i mixed hibiscus powder and amla powder with kbb mask and that was the best dang treatment ive ever done. the best.*


 
chebaby

Interesting (bolded).  That Mask has some really great ingredients in it already.  I'm sure that really enhanced it.


----------



## Ltown

hey ladies, i'm relaxing from school work tonight. Oil down the hair them scalp burns are big worst ever even more than relaxer burn I had. I will try co wash tomorrow just to less burn then Monday do hair routine since off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> hey ladies, i'm relaxing from school work tonight. *Oil down the hair them scalp burns are big worst ever even more than relaxer burn I had. I will try co wash tomorrow just to less burn then Monday do hair routine since off.*


 
Ltown

That's terrible you are still dealing with that  Just terrible.

WOW!  I wish I had Monday off


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> hey ladies, i'm relaxing from school work tonight. Oil down the hair them scalp burns are big worst ever even more than relaxer burn I had. I will try co wash tomorrow just to less burn then Monday do hair routine since off.


your have scalp burns? from where? is this what you were saying you got from the pimento oil?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That's terrible you are still dealing with that  Just terrible.
> 
> WOW!  I wish I had Monday off



I know T ,  weird.  Extra time off I can baby my scalp. You were off last week sister no time off


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> your have scalp burns? from where? is this what you were saying you got from the pimento oil?


Yes, Che it taken 2 weeks to scab  never ever again it has lemon oil too so that and pepper nope


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Yes, Che it taken 2 weeks to scab  never ever again it has lemon oil too so that and pepper nope


 im so sorry. thats why im so afraid to put anything on my scalp. i rarely put evoo on my scalp, just my hair.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I hate that oil burned you.  I hope it gets better soon.  Did you sell yours stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a bottle of that mess in my Stash. 

I sent it straight to Brownie.  

I know I couldn't use nothing like that.

Ltown
chebaby


----------



## chebaby

yea i dont put nothing on my scalp. i did have a 2oz of bee mine growth serum about a year or so ago but was afraid to even finish that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i dont put nothing on my scalp. *i did have a 2oz of bee mine growth serum about a year or so ago but was afraid to even finish that lol.*


 
chebaby

CHICKEN


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> CHICKEN


 dont tell nobody though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont tell nobody though*.


 
@chebaby

I Won't.....


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, I hate that oil burned you.  I hope it gets better soon.  Did you sell yours stuff?



Yes!   it  was about a week before I realize what was hurting my scalp.  That probably why it now scab to heal.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a bottle of that mess in my Stash.
> 
> I sent it straight to Brownie.
> 
> I know I couldn't use nothing like that.
> 
> Ltown
> chebaby



T, I remember when you had that burn.  Learn once no need to try again.  I'm actually done with with MTG too it dry me out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, I remember when you had that burn. Learn once no need to try again. I'm actually done with with MTG too it dry me out.*


 
Ltown

Girl, I had another one with that Rosemary Oil.  

But it wasn't as bad as that 1st time.    That was those Citrus Oils

But that Rosemary Oil to' me up too

Does that MTG really smell like Bacon Grease?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Girl, I had another one with that Rosemary Oil.
> 
> But it wasn't as bad as that 1st time.    That was those Citrus Oils
> 
> But that Rosemary Oil to' me up too
> 
> Does that MTG really smell like Bacon Grease?



Never ate bacon but it smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I kinda wanna buy _a little_ something *itch, itch*

Doesn't seem like any real President's Day Sales or Black History Month Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Never ate bacon but it smells*.


 
Ltown

In other Threads....they say it smells like Bacon Grease


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I kinda wanna buy _a little_ something *itch, itch*
> 
> Doesn't seem like any real President's Day Sales or Black History Month Sales.



Right not much for clothes either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....Seems like Sales should be errrwhereerplexed  I don't need anything.  So, I'm good.

BJ opens soon.  I thought she may have something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I kinda wanna buy _a little_ something *itch, itch*
> 
> Doesn't seem like any real President's Day Sales or Black History Month Sales.


me too girl. i want to buy something but i just dont know what.
i know you got me wanting some ashlii amala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> me too girl. i want to buy something but i just dont know what.
> *i know you got me wanting some ashlii amala*


 
chebaby

STOP

I don't know what either....so I guess that means we don't need nuthin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *STOP*
> 
> I don't know what either....so I guess that means we don't need nuthin'


i aint said nothing but a word
that was some good stuff.


----------



## mkd

T, are you doing a no-buy in March?  

It takes me a really long time to use up products.  Maybe that is why  I can't even finish anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, are you doing a no-buy in March? *
> 
> It takes me a really long time to use up products. Maybe that is why I can't even finish anything.


 

@mkd

Brownie said we were......

So, that means more than likely I'll push my BFH F&F into April.

I bought alot this month. 

A 33 ounce of AE Garlic
BBD Stretch
HTN
MHC

I need to be on a SERIOUS one in March


----------



## mkd

What line is BBD T?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> *Brownie said we were*......
> 
> So, that means more than likely I'll push my BFH F&F into April.



 What? Did not!!! LOL! We don't have to (sho need to tho)...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I just came in from a wedding reception. SO's brother. Folks were in there actin up, too. Talkin about the bride and groom like dogs. It was ugly. I couldn't be bothered so I left SO there and came home. 

Not doing anything with my hair tonight. Maybe some Espresso Scalp cream and a little oil and thats about it.


----------



## hannan

I'll be on a personal no-buy for March. Perhaps April if things aren't looking too slim.


----------



## chebaby

maybe i should try butters and bars conditioning mask again. i dont think i gave it a fair chance.
and my scalp is itching dont know why because i lightly shampooed today. maybe i need a real good shampooing. my poor head not used to not getting water everyday.


----------



## mkd

hannan said:


> I'll be on a personal no-buy for March. Perhaps April if things aren't looking too slim.


I am thinking about doing this too.


----------



## chebaby

kbb is coming out with two new products. one is a spray(not interested) and the other is called super duper i think. i saw this on another forum. they say the SD is a cross between the milk and butter and from my opinion it looks like the old hair cream which you guys know i love.


----------



## rosalindb

mkd said:


> T, are you doing a no-buy in March?
> 
> *It takes me a really long time to use up products.*  Maybe that is why  I can't even finish anything.



 me too although I will finish products and will use it until it has gone or come back to it when the weather changes. Komaza's hair oil, I have less than half left and will start using it again when it is warmer and finish it then.

I normally only buy sample sizes to treat myself. Apart from AO conditioners,  Komaza and Darcy products are the first full size products I have bought in a long time. I will stick to mainly samples going forward

OT: Made a new deoderant last week, it has worked well so far. Just organic EVOO, VCO and bicarbonate of soda. I added organic essential oils of rosemary, lavender and tea tree. Next time I will add a little shea butter. Hopefully this one is a keeper


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies.

Off to work.

Took my braids out yesterday.  I tried to go another week but the frizz and fuzz were killing me.  My friend was having a Bday dinner at Fogo de Chao and fuzzie hair was not happening with my cute dress.

I'm going to wear this braid out until Monday.  Then I'll either Cassia or Aphogee 2 step (probably 2 step...LoL) and bun for the week since I'm working overnights.

Have a good day Ladies!!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i was drained yesterday so i hit the sack early. I have been up since 2 this morning, cleaning and organizing. I will do my hair later tonight. I have running to do once the stores start opening up and prepare for this ice we are supposed to get. I knew the weather change was too good to be true.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning! La, I've been up cleaning the bathroom and I'm about to get some stuff together to send to the church. We had weather this week that reached almost 70, but of course the temp dropped last night and the wind has been fierce. A lot of big branches came down. 
I'll be doing my hair later tonight. Haven't decided what conditioners to use yet though.


----------



## Priss Pot

Right now, I'm sporting a wash 'n go that I did a couple of days ago.  This time, I did my "wash 'n go" a bit differently, though.  It may not be technically considered a wash 'n go anymore.  

-All I did was a usual co-wash
-divided my hair into 4 sections and added my leave-in and some Eco styler.  
-I smoothed my shea butter/EVOO mixture on top to add more moisture and eliminate any crunch.  
-Then I loosely twisted each section (4 total), not totally smoothing out the hair while twisting, but twisting enought to where my actual hair texture still showed through the twists (I hope that made sense).
-Wrapped on my microfiber towel, then went about my usual getting ready routine.

This method allowed my hair to dry in a slightly stretched state.  When I took off the towel, my hair was still slightly damp, but it didn't shrink as much as it would have had I not put the big twists in it prior to drying.  I also made sure my ends were really buttered up.  After my hair dried, it was sooooo soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *What line is BBD T?*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *What? Did not!!! LOL! We don't have to (sho need to tho)...*


 
Mornin' Ladies....Ya'll Shole was up early............ 
Just got finished doing my HTN regi. i.e. Follice Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.

@mkd

Chile.....does he even have a line? I guess the Line is: "Big Bad D" have you googled it? Hillarious

@Brownie518

Girl....I thought you said we were. I need to, so I prolly will. 

And they ackin' real crazy on my job, so I got to tighten up on some thangs.....


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. im up, had to take a trip to the PO.
its cool out so wont be using kbb cream. ill probably co wash and style with the dew and maybe a gelly.


----------



## Shay72

Laying here trying to make my a$$ get up to do a tea rinse, cowash, followed by an oil rinse. It will happen at some point .


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I've been up went to gym, cowash hair, protein, now dc with alter ego. 

Mkd, what setting lotion do you use for rollersetting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Diva's.....

Where Ya'll All at today?erplexed

Anyway, nothing much going on.

I am loving my Bone Comb.  Has anyone else tried these?


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! I've been up went to gym, cowash hair, protein, now dc with alter ego.
> 
> Mkd, what setting lotion do you use for rollersetting.


hey Ltown!   I don't use setting lotion.  I may start using very diluted lottabody but I like to brush through my curls and setting lotions makes my hair stiff and dry sometimes.  I may pick some up this week to experiment though.  
I am almost done with bottles of aphogee leave in and the green tea and keratin.  I have back up bottles for both.  I am finished with a  bottle of paul mitchell super skinny but I won't rebuy it right now.  I am going to use SSI jojoba serum instead.


----------



## EllePixie

Good day! Did a wash and go with Cush Curl Extender and Curl Queen for extra frizz control. Need to do a review today...so lazy.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> hey Ltown! I don't use setting lotion. I may start using very diluted lottabody but I like to brush through my curls and setting lotions makes my hair stiff and dry sometimes. I may pick some up this week to experiment though.
> I am almost done with bottles of aphogee leave in and the green tea and keratin. I have back up bottles for both. I am finished with a bottle of paul mitchell super skinny but I won't rebuy it right now. I am going to use SSI jojoba serum instead.


 
I've use lottabody and it drys mine out too, I've tried wrap lotion that I had left keracare and it wasn't too bad. May need a fresh bottle. I have Paul mitchell, sabino, chi, there ok but nothing that wow me with rollersetting or flatiron. I know I need to increase the tension on my rollersetting. thanks


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Diva's.....
> 
> Where Ya'll All at today?erplexed
> 
> Anyway, nothing much going on.
> 
> I am loving my Bone Comb. Has anyone else tried these?


 

I have one never use it only because my jibere come is always out. I have so many combs it crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I have one never use it* only because my jibere come is always out. I have so many combs it crazy.


 
Ltown

I am getting ready to purchase the Large Detangler.  

I really love the way they feel on my lil' hair.  I really, really like them.


----------



## EllePixie

Where do you get bone combs from? I just use my Mason Pearson comb.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Where do you get bone combs from? I just use my Mason Pearson comb.


 
You know us PJ follow the leader, it was posted awhile ago but I got mine off ebay last year very cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Where do you get bone combs from? I just use my Mason Pearson comb.


 
EllePixie

I need to read up on the Mason Pearson Comb(s).  Hairsense.com



Ltown said:


> You know us PJ follow the leader, it was posted awhile ago but I got mine off ebay last year very cheap.


 
Ltown

Taz007 sent me a couple last year, and I just started using one.  It's the small detangler.  I can't remember the name of the other one.

This Large Detangler is also on e-bay for about 20 bucks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I've been so busy lately that I've just been lurking.
I hope all is well with everyone.

I babysat for my sis and brother in law and I was paid with products.
I got oyin's dew and pomade and fluertzy's conditioner and hair oil. Once I try them out I will let you guys know how I like them.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> I need to read up on the Mason Pearson Comb(s).  Hairsense.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ltown
> 
> Taz007 sent me a couple last year, and I just started using one.  It's the small detangler.  I can't remember the name of the other one.
> 
> This Large Detangler is also on e-bay for about 20 bucks.



Ah, I've seen these! I think I saw them at my health food store but the ones they had weren't seamless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies I've been so busy lately that I've just been lurking.
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> *I babysat for my sis and brother in law and I was paid with products.*
> *I got oyin's dew and pomade and fluertzy's conditioner and hair oil. Once I try them out I will let you guys know how I like them.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hmp.

Girl....Tell them next weekend, the can drop the babies off at my House!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Ah, I've seen these! *I think I saw them at my health food store but the ones they had weren't seamless.*


 
EllePixie

Yeah...they tell you to _Beware_ of Imposter Bone Combs.....


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
im about to go do my hair. its dry dry dry  im really surprised. my hair has never been so dry a few days in a row. i dont know whats going on but darcys pumpkin and the dew should take care of that.
i cant wait to bun again so i dont have to worry about dryness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Listed a coupla' MHC Lotions on the Exchange Forum (if anyone is interested).


----------



## chebaby

erplexed my hair is a shedding mess. i dont know if its because i was in a bun for a few days, the weather or what but hopefully it stops.
my hair is drying in my towel right now so i hope it ends up feeling nice since its windy out today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW! chebaby  I hope you find out what it is and how to stop it?  Maybe it's your season to 'shed'.erplexed

Just thinking of my Regi for next wash day (which will hafta' been a Hendigo day) too much grey poppin' through.

I also need to do a quick inventory of HTN (to see exactly what I have & how much).

I just opened a new Lotion & Oil last night.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! @chebaby  I hope you find out what it is and how to stop it?  Maybe it's your season to 'shed'.erplexed
> 
> Just thinking of my Regi for next wash day (which will hafta' been a Hendigo day) too much grey poppin' through.
> 
> *I also need to do a quick inventory of HTN (to see exactly what I have & how much)*.
> 
> I just opened a new Lotion & Oil last night.



......yeah, you need to...

Anyone besides me doing their hair tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ......yeah, you need to...
> 
> Anyone besides me doing their hair tonight?


 
Brownie518

Hush B! 

I really do.  You know I'm tryna' use this exclusively for a minute for my Daily M&S'ing.

So, I need to know what I got on hand:  Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.

Also, I tried the Amino Protein DC'er last night.  I like it. 

I shoulda' mixed it with the Moisturizing DC'ing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hush B!
> 
> I really do.  You know I'm tryna' use this exclusively for a minute for my Daily M&S'ing.
> 
> So, I need to know what I got on hand:  Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.
> 
> Also, I tried the Amino Protein DC'er last night.  I like it.
> 
> *I shoulda' mixed it with the Moisturizing DC'ing.*



 Yeah, I'm glad I mixed them. I remembered that the Amino was a little strong. 
Yes, girl, inventory that stash, see what you got. So you know what you DON'T need to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I'm glad I mixed them. I remembered that the Amino was a little strong. *
> Yes, girl, inventory that stash, see what you got. So you know what you DON'T need to buy.


 
Brownie518

Imma mix it next week!

Yeah, I already know I don't need nothing.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, just got up from a nap not too long ago. Going to prepoo with the olive drench and then see what i am going to use for wash day. I know i will use up a kbb hair mask and i have one back up left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Hi Girl.

Okay, Y'all.... So I ended up checking out my HTN Stash.  It's not as bad as I thought.

I just have 2 of everything.  i.e. 2 Lotions, 2 Oils, 2 P-L-I's, 2 Follicle Boosters, 2 Protein DC'ers and 2 Moisture DC'ers.

So, that makes me feel better.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Hi Girl.
> 
> Okay, Y'all.... So I ended up checking out my HTN Stash.  It's not as bad as I thought.
> 
> I just have 2 of everything.  i.e. 2 Lotions, 2 Oils, 2 P-L-I's, 2 Follicle Boosters, 2 Protein DC'ers and 2 Moisture DC'ers.
> 
> So, that makes me feel better.



Okay, so its not as bad as I thought it would be.   You're set for a minute, then.


----------



## Brownie518

I just finished oiling up my hair, getting it ready for my wash later. Still haven't decided what I'll use...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, so its not as bad as I thought it would be.  You're set for a minute, then.


 
Brownie518

Yeah, Me Either. 

Keep in mind that I currently have opened (a Lotion, a Oil, a Protein DC'er, and a Protein L-I) so I technically have 3 of these if you count the ones that are open.    technicalities.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Hi Girl.
> 
> Okay, Y'all.... So I ended up checking out my HTN Stash.  It's not as bad as I thought.
> 
> I just have 2 of everything.  i.e. 2 Lotions, 2 Oils, 2 P-L-I's, 2 Follicle Boosters, 2 Protein DC'ers and 2 Moisture DC'ers.
> 
> So, that makes me feel better.



Hey t .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, Me Either.
> 
> Keep in mind that I currently have opened (a Lotion, a Oil, a Protein DC'er, and a Protein L-I) *so I technically have 3 of these *if you count the ones that are open.    technicalities.....



hmph....okay...


I think I might prepoo with CPR, wash, and DC with my BFH custom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey t .


 
La Colocha

Hey Girl!:blowkiss:

You still brand new?

Me & Che had a good time with that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *hmph....okay...*
> 
> 
> I think I might prepoo with CPR, wash, and DC with my BFH custom.


 
Brownie518

IK Girl.  It's kinda bad.

Like BFH Gate *cough cough*  and....we won't talk about that


----------



## Brownie518

La, saw your post.Excellent job saving!!! I really need to get my arse in gear with that, too. Seriously...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> IK Girl.  It's kinda bad.
> 
> Like BFH Gate *cough cough*  and....*we won't talk about that*





But....I am so glad you put me on! I have found a lot of great conditioners


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Girl!:blowkiss:
> 
> You still brand new?
> 
> Me & Che had a good time with that!



Girl hursh, i have been watching all kinds of shows and getting out and doing more things lately.



Brownie518 said:


> La, saw your post.Excellent job saving!!! I really need to get my arse in gear with that, too. Seriously...



Thanks ms.b i joined the challenge last year and never really posted, so i said im going to do better this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *But....I am so glad you put me on! *I have found a lot of great conditioners


 
Brownie518

We are a bad combination!

Yeah, Okay....And "thank you" for the Hydratherma Natural tip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> G*irl hursh, i have been watching all kinds of shows and getting out and doing more things lately*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.

........

I miss getting my laugh on w/your crazy self.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> ........
> 
> I miss getting my laugh on w/your crazy self.



Aww miss you too mama, its seems lately there are not enough hours in the day anymore. I have to run to the store quick but i will be back on to chat with you all. I still have to do my hair and get dinner ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> ........
> 
> I miss getting my laugh on w/your crazy self.



Yeah, we miss you, La. But we know you have to do what you gotta do.  And you're doing good, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I had a Sale for my MHC?  I forgot to put "Serious Inquiries Only" in my Post. 

Hmp.

smh


----------



## chebaby

So I finished a darcys pumpkin conditioner. My hair looks good but feels like crap even though I used the dew. My hair is so dry so I can't wait to go to the bun. When I co washed everyday dryness wasn't an issue but surprisingly I enjoy not co washing daily.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought I had a Sale for my MHC?  I forgot to put *"Serious Inquiries Only"* in my Post.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> smh



Still wouldn't have made a difference...you know how it goes...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Still wouldn't have made a difference...you know how it goes...*erplexed


 
Brownie518

Girl....Hmp.

I'll learn (one day)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> So I finished a darcys pumpkin conditioner. My hair looks good but feels like crap even though I used the dew. *My hair is so dry *so I can't wait to go to the bun. When I co washed everyday dryness wasn't an issue but surprisingly I enjoy not co washing daily.


 
chebaby

Maybe you should Baggy for a coupla' hours with some dew & oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Now where yall at, talmbout colocha brand new and then i come in and yall sleep. BOOOOOO.


----------



## Shay72

LC--You are too funny. I'm here. Just lurking instead of really posting.


----------



## Shay72

Okay decided I don't need more Qhemet after all. Her products are so concentrated that a little bit goes a long way. So I am set for a minute. I need Darcy's, Hairveda, and Mozeke to have a sale.

I finished a Mozeke Carrot & Protein Mask. I don't have any more but will replace at some point.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--You are too funny. I'm here. Just lurking instead of really posting.



Hey shay, im about to catch up on ru paul's drag race and they watch some tutorials.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Hey shay, im about to catch up on ru paul's drag race and they watch some tutorials.


 
Yeah I've been on & off you tube all day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

Interesting day at work.  It was overtime so I'm happy.  Spent the last hour catching up on the haps around my job from a coworker.  My fam is leaving for Williamsburg tomorrow for a week so I went and ate by them.

I didn't do much with my braid out today.  Pulled the top back with a banana clip turned sideways.  I didn't want the indent from a hair tie in case I went out tonight.  Tomorrow I'll come up with some other cute way  to use the banana clip.

Have a good night Ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Now where yall at, talmbout colocha brand new and then i come in and yall sleep. BOOOOOO.





Sorry, girl! I dozed off and then was watching the Slam Dunk contest.  Now I'm up and have no desire to be doing my hair.


----------



## chebaby

today i purchased a 32oz bottle of curls coconut sublime conditioner and an 8oz of the curls milk shake. at first i wasnt sure but now im ALMOST positive the ingredients changed. i could have sworn the first ingredient was just water. now its botanical infused water lol. also i remember it having a bunch of milks in it, like coconut milk, almond milk and so on. now all i see is milk amino acids and coconut milk and they arent too far from the bottom of the list.

since i shampooed today im just gonna condition with kbb mask tomorrow and bun with milkshake and sunshine.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> today i purchased a 32oz bottle of curls coconut sublime conditioner and an 8oz of the curls milk shake. at first i wasnt sure but now im ALMOST positive the ingredients changed. i could have sworn the first ingredient was just water. now its botanical infused water lol. also i remember it having a bunch of milks in it, like coconut milk, almond milk and so on. now all i see is milk amino acids and coconut milk and they arent too far from the bottom of the list.
> 
> since i shampooed today im just gonna condition with kbb mask tomorrow and bun with milkshake and sunshine.


 
Che, do you think your hair is dry from the henna? I read that some folks hair dry out from doing henna weekly. I don't recall that you been doing it lately but just a thought.  I know all that sulfur, MTG caught up with me and my hair was dry and actually dried up my nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Now where yall at, talmbout colocha brand new and then i come in and yall sleep. BOOOOOO*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.

You still all Shiny & New

........

_*you know i can knock out in a flash*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.....Good Morning.

Getting ready to do my HTN regi. Suppose to be going to brunch later this morning w/a few friends. One Girl just cancelled, so I don't know if we're still going?

MHC Sold. So, that's done. And I might have a Sale for a coupla' BFH (from that 1st little Sale...I need to have that thread removed). 

Need to check my BFH Stash for dups.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.....Good Morning.
> 
> Getting ready to do my HTN regi. Suppose to be going to brunch later this morning w/a few friends. One Girl just cancelled, so I don't know if we're still going?
> 
> MHC Sold. So, that's done. And I might have a Sale for a coupla' BFH (from that 1st little Sale...I need to have that thread removed).
> 
> Need to check my BFH Stash for dups.


 
T, that was quick sale. I'm glad you got rid of it. Selling is a time consuming back/forth to PO, I won't be buying anything in large haul anymore just in case I don't like something, posting, and tracking sells not my thing.  

I'm not doing hair today, will tomorrow for work week since I'm off. It was nice and warm and I didn't do anything but sleep all day. Now it's cooling off and I have errand to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, that was quick sale. I'm glad you got rid of it. Selling is a time consuming back/forth to PO, I won't be buying anything in large haul anymore just in case I don't like something, posting, and tracking sells not my thing. *


 
Ltown

IK.....Girl, It is a Hotmess

But at least it gives people a chance to try stuff they may have never purchased w/o the Exchange Forum.

And I've been very blessed to have 'customers' that repeatedly buy stuff from me. So, not too many 'randoms' 

So, I am thankful for that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies!!

At work lurking.

I had my coworkers rolling this morning reminiscing about the 80s since i put my hair in a banana clip and its all crimped from the braids.  They said I should have it to the side and be totally 80s.  If my boss wasn't here today I would have.

I sealed with my HOT mix this morning.  Depending on how I feel I may go home and start my hair.   I wanna try that moisture prepoo since I have a bottle of AV juice I need to use up.  May split it up and put some in the freezer since Rosa said we can.


----------



## fattyfatfat

good morning ladies. Yesterday I received my package from bee mine -- an avocado cream conditioner and a sample of her moisturizer.


----------



## mkd

Morning ladies!

I didn't trim my hair this weekend, I am aiming to get it done some time this week.


----------



## Ese88

Hey guys. Missed u all! I haven't been able to access this thread for as while because my internet subscription expired and my phone doesn't load the pages properly. I'm taking out my braids tomorrow, yipee! I'm gonna give my hair a good pampering session.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> At work lurking.
> 
> I had my coworkers rolling this morning reminiscing about the 80s since i put my hair in a banana clip and its all crimped from the braids. They said I should have it to the side and be totally 80s. If my boss wasn't here today I would have.


 
Hhmm giving me ideas. We are doing an 80's dance for our participants in April. I think I know what my outfit will be just didn't know about the hair. Doing my hair right now which is an all day process on Sundays.


----------



## Priss Pot

I had a dream about a new conditioner...but I don't know what that conditioner is.  It was really thick, had an off white/ivory color, and smelled like vanilla cake.  I put it on dry hair and was going to steam with it.  I remember it was supposed to be the bomb.

It came in a brown jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 
I just used the dew to retwist my hair after church and I now see why you all love it so much. It absorbs really well and my hair feels so good; I'm gonna get 2 16oz bottles once I'm off the no buy.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i dont think its the henna. i havent done one in about a month. or more. i think its because i no longer co was daily.

prisspot, that conditioner sounds good lmao. shea moisture shea butter mask comes in a gold/brownish jar is a tan color and smells somewhat cake ish. i didnt like that conditioner though, did nothing for me.

i am a bad girl. i slep with my hair out and wild and wondering why its dry that was dumb. but im about to do it anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Lovely Ladies....

I just returned from Brunch.  It's a Wintery Mix out of ice/sleet/rain/snow (so I'm glad to be home).

I wore my hair in a slicked back Phony Bun, Large Hoops, Red Lips.  Just finished my HTN Regi.  Will tie up for the evening.

Not close to using anything up.


----------



## chebaby

T, that sounds cute(hoops, pony red lipstick). i finally found my perfect shade of red. took about 2 years, i thought red just wasnt my color. but i love dior lipstick. i cant remember the shade off the top of my head though.

anyway ive been banned from washing my hair in one bathroom lmao. the stupid tub keeps getting clogged so i have been sentenced to do my hair in another bathroom smh.
i have kbb mask on my hair now. will leave it in for 10 minutes then rinse and detangle with curl sublime conditioner and bun with milkshake, sunshine and slick back with califia pudding.

i just realized the komaza coconut pudding has a ton of little white things in it. i hope it doesnt show on my hair when i finally get around to using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, that sounds cute(hoops, pony red lipstick). i finally found my perfect shade of red. took about 2 years, i thought red just wasnt my color. but i love dior lipstick. i cant remember the shade off the top of my head though.
> 
> *anyway ive been banned from washing my hair in one bathroom lmao. the stupid tub keeps getting clogged so i have been sentenced to do my hair in another bathroom smh.*
> *i have kbb mask on my hair now. will leave it in for 10 minutes then rinse and detangle with curl sublime conditioner and bun with milkshake, sunshine and slick back with califia pudding.*
> 
> *i just realized the komaza coconut pudding has a ton of little white things in it. i hope it doesnt show on my hair when i finally get around to using it.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah "Red" can be tricky!

........... about being banned.

WOW! Interesting about that Pudding?erplexed I don't have that one.

I shole hope this girl buys some of this BFH


----------



## bronzebomb

I finally did a cowash...I think>>> I used BFH Cotton Marshmellow Cleansing Conditioner...NICE!!!

This past week I used up Jason Biotin Shampoo, Komaza (sample size) Califia shampoo, leave in, conditioner, spray and moisturizing pudding.

I'm under the steamer (now) with Mozeke's Moisturizing Hair Masque, I used the last of this.

I'm not repurchasing anything until I find my staples.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Glad you had fun at your brunch, T.  Your outfit sound cute.

I have the Itis at work.  So ready to go home.

Right now I'm not feeling doing my hair but I wanna mix up some products and such.  Maybe organize the closet since it's getting full again.  The idea of doing my hair is not appealing to me right now but that may change.

Doing my hair is very relaxing tho.  My best quality time with myself.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah "Red" can be tricky!
> 
> ........... about being banned.
> 
> WOW! Interesting about that Pudding?erplexed I don't have that one.
> 
> I shole hope this girl buys some of this BFH


at first the only reds that looked good on me were dark burgandy type reds. and while they would look ok it made me look older but i finally found my match lol. the one i like is called dior addict rouge sex-appeal red desire long name lol.

girl im so mad about having to wash my hair in the other bathroom. that shower doesnt have enough water pressure. 

anyway i have milkshake in now, waiting for it to dry then ill bun. i cant believe how much im liking the bun.


----------



## chebaby

my staple list changes everytime i blink but now my staples are:
califia pudding
komaza shea lotion
oyin dew(like yall didnt know)
kckt(this doesnt wow me but i buy it every time i run out so i guess that makes it a staple)
aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
AO GPB
giovanni sas conditioner
curls coconut sublime conditioner(ive missed this)
aphogee 2 step
bee mine curly butter 
bee mine luscious moisturizer


surprisingly i dont have any staple deep conditioners. kbb mask doesnt work for me like it used to. i like komaza olive but ive only used it once so dont want to call it a staple yet. curl junkie not a staple.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Lovely Ladies....
> 
> I just returned from Brunch.  It's a Wintery Mix out of ice/sleet/rain/snow (so I'm glad to be home).
> 
> I wore my hair in a slicked back Phony Bun, Large Hoops, Red Lips.  Just finished my HTN Regi.  Will tie up for the evening.
> 
> Not close to using anything up.



What lipstick was the red?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz

Something Chanel. I've had it a while. I bought it to wear one Christmas to the Symphony/Orchestra.

I usually don't wear "Red"erplexed 

ETA: I was going for a 'look' because I wore a Black Turtleneck, Black Pants and Black Leather Jacket (so Red Lips) seemed duly appropriate.


----------



## mkd

Ok, now I feel like I need some red lipstick.  I've never worn, I wonder if I can pull it off.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Ok, now I feel like I need some red lipstick.  I've never worn, I wonder if I can pull it off.



One with less blue tones will work well with your skintone.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> One with less blue tones will work well with your skintone.


Thanks Charz, I may go look for one this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....

Well I got a purchase from that BFH I posted a while back.  My BFH Stash looks a little more managable now.

Not much going on.  Did a mini scalp massage with HTN Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrbody at tonight?

Where ya'll at?????


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im right here 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at tonight?
> 
> Where ya'll at?????


----------



## Ltown

Ain't nothing happen on my end home all weekend doing school work, and being lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Ain't nothing happen on my end home all weekend doing school work, and being lazy.


 
Ltown

I Love your Avatar!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I Love your Avatar!


 
That my fresh wash hair, straight in front, shrinkage in back. One day I'll learn how to style my hair instead of bunning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> That my fresh wash hair, straight in front, shrinkage in back. One day I'll learn how to style my hair instead of bunning


 
Ltown

Very, very Lovely!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here,  back at work. I'm bored, too. My trainee took a vacation day so I'm all alone. Probably a good thing cuz I'm in a real funky mood.


----------



## Ltown

I brought this about month ago  http://www.healthyhairplus.com/ 

haven't tried it but Allandra had mention it awhile back because it has emu so I finally brought the poo/conditioner and follicle stimular. I'll try it out tomorrow won't be using any the follicle stuff got to let the scalp heal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I'm here, back at work. I'm bored, too. My trainee took a vacation day so I'm all alone.* Probably a good thing cuz I'm in a real funky mood.*


 
.............

I hate going to work on days like this Ms. B!

Hope it gets better.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> .............
> 
> I hate going to work on days like this Ms. B!
> 
> Hope it gets better.



Thanks, T. And, we're supposed to  be getting 4-8 inches starting at midnight, going until 3pm. So that means another ride home in sh**ty weather.  Mind you, it was almost 70 last week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I brought this about month ago http://www.healthyhairplus.com/
> 
> haven't tried it but Allandra had mention it awhile back because it has emu so I finally brought the poo/conditioner and follicle stimular. I'll try it out tomorrow won't be using any the follicle stuff got to let the scalp heal.


 
@Ltown

Those sound good Ltown! 

You shoulda' tried HTN's Follice Booster & Conditioners. (Especially since you like the Oil). I'm stuck on these right now. 

I haven't even wanted to use anything else. *and that says alot, for me*

Let us know about these


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, T. And, we're supposed to be getting 4-8 inches starting at midnight, going until 3pm. So that means another ride home in sh**ty weather.  *Mind you, it was almost 70 last week!*


 
Brownie518

IK Girl.  Here too! @bolded 

Today it's freezing and we've had an ice/sleet/snow/rain mix all day.


----------



## Brownie518

This weather is insane. erplexed Gettin on my last nerve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *This weather is insane. erplexed Gettin on my last nerve.*


 
@Brownie518

IK Girl.

But at least your Hair is Bangin'

Now........ Flip your Hair Back & KIM!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Those sound good Ltown!
> 
> You shoulda' tried HTN's Follice Booster & Conditioners. (Especially since you like the Oil). I'm stuck on these right now.
> 
> I haven't even wanted to use anything else. *and that says alot, for me*
> 
> Let us know about these


 
You know when I went to the local shop that has everything, I grab HTN because I had read about it and really didn't know how it was going to work. That was my first ever big haul and as you know MHC and CJ wasn't for me so I'll probably try it out. I actually have some MHC scalp elixir somewhere. This is not BB but ingredients are good and I'll let you all know how it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> You know when I went to the local shop that has everything, I grab HTN because I had read about it and really didn't know how it was going to work. That was my first ever big haul and as you know MHC and CJ wasn't for me so I'll probably try it out. I actually have some MHC scalp elixir somewhere. *This is not BB but ingredients are good and I'll let you all know how it is.*


 
Ltown

Well, at least you know you can get HTN Locally. (And that's good).  I thought you kinda liked your stuff from MHC?

But I think you would like the other HTN products.  The Protein L-I, the Amino DC'er etc......

What is this? @bolded?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

wow, yall are freezing...its hot here....i've been cooking so Im sitting in my home office with the fan on since I don't run my a/c until April lol...when I was out earlier today it was close to 80 degrees! Ughh I'm not ready for the warm weather!

I was lurking in here late last night and sooo jealous of all the stuff yall have been using....I was ready to take my weave out...today made 2 weeks of having it in...but I need to protective style so I revived it by detangling with Nature's Gate Henna Shine & washing with Carol's Daughter Khoret Herbal Amen & following up with more henna shine. Once out of the shower I scrunched in a little Aveda Brilliant (thanks T!!) & a few squirts of Taliah Wajiid PMB....OMG my curls are ressurrected lol...I tried to cowash this hair with some V05 last week and it was TRASH! I hate that conditioner...I have 3 bottles that Im holding on to so that I can do my henna treatments in April. But even if I continue to use henna I will not buy V05. I will just have to rinse as thoroughly as possible with water before using my conditioner so that I use less!

What do yall rinse your henna out with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I rinse my henna out w/VO5, Suave Tropical Coconut or White Rain but I always DC with something nice afterwards.

I co-wash with a Moisturizing DC before I henna (not the ones I use for the Rinse Out) & then DC with another Moisturizing DC'er after I henna.

I use the _Cheapies_ are strictly for the Rinse-Out.  I don't co-wash with them 1st or do anything else with them.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Well, at least you know you can get HTN Locally. (And that's good). I thought you kinda liked your stuff from MHC?
> 
> But I think you would like the other HTN products. The Protein L-I, the Amino DC'er etc......
> 
> What is this? @bolded?


 
black business! I buy from whomever/whatever works from my hair. I know other only support bb.  What I picked from MHC didn't work and you know I finally figure out shea butter is not good for my hair.  I do have a little of MHC aloe vera leave in left, oh I have some whip jelly stuff I haven't use yet and HTN amino deep conditioner.   I grab MHC because it was 40% sale and I don't do glycerin or jelly with my hair. I actually have some HV whip jelly to give away. conditioners and most leave in are good but styling creams/gels are hit/miss for me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> T, that sounds cute(hoops, pony red lipstick). i finally found my perfect shade of red. took about 2 years, i thought red just wasnt my color. but i love dior lipstick. i cant remember the shade off the top of my head though.
> 
> anyway ive been banned from washing my hair in one bathroom lmao. the stupid tub keeps getting clogged so i have been sentenced to do my hair in another bathroom smh.
> i have kbb mask on my hair now. will leave it in for 10 minutes then rinse and detangle with curl sublime conditioner and bun with milkshake, sunshine and slick back with califia pudding.
> 
> i just realized the komaza coconut pudding has a ton of little white things in it. i hope it doesnt show on my hair when i finally get around to using it.


 
yummy combo...do u always detangle after dc'ing?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> black business! I buy from whomever/whatever works from my hair. I know other only support bb. What I picked from MHC didn't work and you know I finally figure out shea butter is not good for my hair. I do have a little of MHC aloe vera leave in left, oh I have some whip jelly stuff I haven't use yet and HTN amino deep conditioner. I grab MHC because it was 40% sale and I don't do glycerin or jelly with my hair. I actually have some HV whip jelly to give away. conditioners and most leave in are good but styling creams/gels are hit/miss for me.


 
ur hair is sooo pretty in ur avi, it makes no sense! do u have any products in it on that pic?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> my staple list changes everytime i blink but now my staples are:
> califia pudding
> komaza shea lotion
> oyin dew(like yall didnt know)
> kckt(this doesnt wow me but i buy it every time i run out so i guess that makes it a staple)
> aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
> AO GPB
> giovanni sas conditioner
> curls coconut sublime conditioner(ive missed this)
> aphogee 2 step
> bee mine curly butter
> bee mine luscious moisturizer
> 
> 
> surprisingly i dont have any staple deep conditioners. kbb mask doesnt work for me like it used to. i like komaza olive but ive only used it once so dont want to call it a staple yet. curl junkie not a staple.


 
im the EXACT same way with KCKT...I want to try califia pudding & bee mine curly butter but oyin hair dew is next on my list of things to try...waiting on curlmart to have at least 20% off!


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> ur hair is sooo pretty in ur avi, it makes no sense! do u have any products in it on that pic?


 
No, that a fresh wash I did last month. I really bad at loading picture. thanks!


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I am drooling over your avatar!  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> anyway ive been banned from washing my hair in one bathroom lmao. the stupid tub keeps getting clogged so i have been sentenced to do my hair in another bathroom smh.


 
I would be banned too bc I keep clogging up my tub . I need to get to Home Depot and get that zip clean thingy people were talking about.

I finished a mix of Alba Botanica & Darcy's Daily Leave In. I was using it to detangle. I'm now moving on to Qhem's Burdock Root Butter Cream to detangle. I have 2 jars. I'm just trying to use up these creamy leave ins. This is the last of it.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown - love your new avatar 

My friend was natural this time around for about 3 or 4 years and just relaxed her hair about 3 weeks ago. Last night she called me and told me it started breaking really badly just a week later 

Can you please recommend something that is good for breakage and extremely, extremely cheap, eg no more than $10, preferably nearer $5 - my friend will tell you herself that she is poor. 

I was going to give her one of my AO GPB conditoners before she told me about the breakage, I'll still give it to her next time I see her but I'm sure she will need something stronger, not sure if even my BGA Hair Rescue Mask would work and she would only have enough for one treatment as it is almost gone.

It is strange as she always suffers from relaxer burns and has never had much success with relaxers but this is the first time that she has never burned and she was really happy with the results. She told me that she has just put it back in plaits and she will try to salvage what is left when she takes them out.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rosalindb

Maybe she could look at getting:

Roux Mendex
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex
Apoghee 2 Minute Reconstructor

*thinking of items within your price-point*

Hope she gets it straightened out. _Roux Mendex is the only one of these I've used_

You could also do a search in some of the relaxed threads

ETA:  I just looked at a thread and some suggested ORS Mayo?


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> @Ltown - love your new avatar
> 
> My friend was natural this time around for about 3 or 4 years and just relaxed her hair about 3 weeks ago. Last night she called me and told me it started breaking really badly just a week later
> 
> Can you please recommend something that is good for breakage and extremely, extremely cheap, eg no more than $10, preferably nearer $5 - my friend will tell you herself that she is poor.
> 
> I was going to give her one of my AO GPB conditoners before she told me about the breakage, I'll still give it to her next time I see her but I'm sure she will need something stronger, not sure if even my BGA Hair Rescue Mask would work and she would only have enough for one treatment as it is almost gone.
> 
> It is strange as she always suffers from relaxer burns and has never had much success with relaxers but this is the first time that she has never burned and she was really happy with the results. She told me that she has just put it back in plaits and she will try to salvage what is left when she takes them out.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


 
Rosa, I'm sorry your friend is suffering.  I use protein and deep conditioners alot especially if I get some breakages, haven't had any but Aubrey and Giovanni has numerous types of conditioners that fall in the $10 price ranges imo.  Neutrogena triple mask is good about $7 for dc. 
She definately need to leave heat alone and wear protective styles, reducing the manipulations. Increasing the moisture, to reduce dryness will help as that what chemicals can do, I use leave-ins and oils to mositure and seal.  Some use pomades, shea butters if she has it that can help too.  Hope she finds solutions and I'm sure the other ladies will chime in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

rosalindb

I've used the Aphogee 2 step and that worked well you have to follow up with a good moisture DC.  You can get the small packs for cheap or the 4oz for like $7.

I've also used the Mendex and that worked well as a moderate protein.  

ITA with the others about protective styling, less heat and manipulation.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

About to go wash out that moisture prepoo.  It was a lil messier than I would have liked.  I'm going to have to clean the oil off the floor and sink.  I used the last of my ceramide HOT oil as my oil of choice and Vatika oil as my coconut oil.

Will poo with my diluted black african soap, then use the Aphogee 2 step.  Still need to figure out what I'll DC with.


----------



## mkd

@rosalindb cosigning with Vonnie, I really love aphogee 2 step. I get really good results with it, using it every 6 weeks.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> About to go wash out that moisture prepoo. It was a lil messier than I would have liked. I'm going to have to clean the oil off the floor and sink. I used the last of my ceramide HOT oil as my oil of choice and Vatika oil as my coconut oil.
> 
> Will poo with my diluted black african soap, then use the Aphogee 2 step. Still need to figure out what I'll DC with.


 
Vonnie are you using a spray bottle? I don't mean those cutesy ones that come in different colors but those little travel ones where you press down on the top. I put the aloe vera juice and oil in one and keep it refridgerated. Then I take it out like the night before or the day of because the oil is all hard and separated from the juice. Sitting it out always it to soften and you can shake it up and mix the two again. Then I use vatika frosting to coat. I find this less messy, if at all. I know you have more hair than me but hopefully this helps.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72

I thought about doing it this way but wasn't sure if I'd get the same results since it was my first time.  I need to go buy a second spray bottle to make up a batch in and not have to worry about it. 

I loved the results!!!  my hair was soooooo soft and had a nice shine too it.  Definitely will be doing this weekly or so.  I did sit under the heat cap with it for like an hour.


----------



## rosalindb

Thanks ladies I just called her with your suggestions. I will also gift her a bottle of AO HSR conditioner as well as the GBP as that will help with moisture. Coincidentally another friend bought HSR conditioner but did not like it so gave me 3/4 of a bottle so it practically evens out in the end 

I am going to try the spray bottle next time for my aloe vera pre-poo treatment as I just want my hair damp. I will add a little bit of the yangu oil again. I will then apply organic VCO and leave overnight and shampoo with black soap the following evening. 

Do you think it is okay to do this before using henna?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

rosalindb said:


> Thanks ladies I just called her with your suggestions. I will also gift her a bottle of AO HSR conditioner as well as the GBP as that will help with moisture. Coincidentally another friend bought HSR conditioner but did not like it so gave me 3/4 of a bottle so it practically evens out in the end
> 
> I am going to try the spray bottle next time for my aloe vera pre-poo treatment as I just want my hair damp. I will add a little bit of the yangu oil again. I will then apply organic VCO and leave overnight and shampoo with black soap the following evening.
> 
> *Do you think it is okay to do this before using henna?*



Glad you were able to help your friend out.  

@bolded- I did this today before Aphogee 2 step which is a hard protein treatment and haven't seen any problems so far.  I still have DC in my hair but my hair feels wonderful.

The only minor snag I had was that my hair was still oily so it took more Aphogee then before but I got the same if not better results.  I don't think I would have washed again and know I won't in the future.  Good luck! Post your results..please!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, those of you that roller set what size rollers are you using? I know Charz, Mkd, and Vonnie have APL-MSL hair so the rollers are bigger. I ask because I was watching you tubes rollersetting and dominican blowout and although some of the client hair were shorter the gray roller seams to be the go to. I know my rollers are to small red/black and maybe I'm not getting enough strength to make it straight without flatironing is my goal.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, those of you that roller set what size rollers are you using? I know Charz, Mkd, and Vonnie have APL-MSL hair so the rollers are bigger. I ask because I was watching you tubes rollersetting and dominican blowout and although some of the client hair were shorter the gray roller seams to be the go to. I know my rollers are to small red/black and maybe I'm not getting enough strength to make it straight without flatironing is my goal.



I have the large burgundy/magenta ones.  I just can't get them tight enough using the clips.  When I do buy more I'm going to get either mesh or the snap ones in a large size.  I think next fall winter I'm going to rollerset as my PS of choice.


----------



## Ese88

I'm prepooing now with aogpb. Later I will wash and use aphogee 2 min for 2 mins and then dc overnight with aohsr. Do you guys use a plastic cap to pre poo?


----------



## Charz

Ltown

I use the gray and purple ones. The bigger they are the more length your rollerset will show.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I use the gray and purple ones. The bigger they are the more length your rollerset will show.


 
That what I thought because it was ok but frizzy. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have the large burgundy/magenta ones. I just can't get them tight enough using the clips. When I do buy more I'm going to get either mesh or the snap ones in a large size. I think next fall winter I'm going to rollerset as my PS of choice.


 
Vonnie, years ago I knew how to use the wire mesh but now hot mess I want to do like Charz rollerset more but knowing that I will have to not work out for 2 days to get a good couple of days. I'm head sweater
I'm off to buy some bigger rollers.


----------



## mkd

Ltown I use bigger rollers in the magnetic style but I can't get those tight enough for my roots to be straight so I have abandoned them and gone back to my mesh rollers.  I get better results with mesh.


----------



## chebaby

so i just smoothed my hair back with some AV pur whipped gelly and went about my day. i am so loving this bun. and it stays so moist for a few days. after i used the milkshake i topped it off with jojoba hemp balm and then sunshine. so that moisture is really sealed in there lol.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Mozeke Advocado Cleansing Cream. I have one back up. My hair loves this stuff. It may just be the avocado because I remember my hair liking Bee Mine's Avocado Conditioner too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Hair-Divas!

Just got finished doing my HTN regi.  Got things tied up for the night.  

Hmp. 

I forgot the P.O. was closed today because of the holiday.


----------



## robot.

hi.


----------



## chebaby

someone just gifted me some money and now im trying to figure out what i wanna buy lol.


----------



## rosalindb

robot. said:


> hi.


Just yesterday, I thought of you and thought that it had been a while since you visited 

OT: That deoderant was too strong almost burned a hole in my armpit  I have just made a milder version and instead of 100% bicarbonate of soda, I reduced it to about 60% and added 40% cornstarch. I added organic VCO, shea butter and black seed oil (I have so much of this oil to use up) Love the consistency and will test it out tomorrow


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I still haven't finished my wash day.  I'll twist it up soon.  Just not in the mood.

My mom text me and said she had mad a pot of gumbo so I had to go over there and get some.  I've had the Itis since which isn't help motivate me.

I stopped by Sally's and got another TT (only had 2 in black), a spray bottle 16oz, and a travel size container for my next trip.  I had 15% off, a sally's card, plus a $1 off the bottle, and the travel bottle was on sale.  Not bad I thought.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I only finished up the CG Babassu DC today.  Probably won't finish up anything for a few weeks.

I used the MHC Olive you to DC.  I like it tho its thin/watery.  Going to compare it to Komaza Olive DC.  Their ingredients are very similar...the prices not so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

I've been in the 'mood' to buy a little something myself. 

Hmp. Don't need another TT.erplexed

Oh Wait.....I did buy that Bone Comb Saturday.

I looked 'briefly' at Cathy Howse UBH Products....has anybody tried????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How are you enjoying Komaza Jojoba Hemp Sealant?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How are you enjoying Komaza Jojoba Hemp Sealant?


i am really loving it. i use it over my leave in and under sunshine and my hair stays very moist. i really like it. and even though its just a tiny 4oz bottle i think its gonna last a long time.


----------



## Ltown

Hey Robot, where you been busy with school? 

I just finish doing my hair prepoo with aloevera/wgo, poo with healthy plus it made my hair soft, dc with wdt. Use MHC aloevera leave done with that, seal with ceramides oil mix and bun. I got to lazy to rollerset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls......

What's Up?

What is everybody doing?

It's Snowing & Very Icy!


----------



## Brownie518

We got some snow this morning but it wasn't too much. Maybe 4 inches. But the roads were very slippery. I was sliding all over.

I think when I get home, I'll cowash with some MoistPRO, do a quick 10 minutes with BFH and sit under the dryer for an hour. Then knock out. I might see if I can toss in a quick HV pH rinse in there somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think when I get home, I'll cowash with some MoistPRO, do a quick 10 minutes with BFH and sit under the dryer for an hour. Then knock out. I might see if I can toss in a quick HV pH rinse in there somewhere.*


 

Brownie518

Sounds Good!  I *heart* MoistPRO


----------



## Shay72

I've been catching up on youtube (my other addiction) videos.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> I've been in the 'mood' to buy a little something myself.
> 
> Hmp. Don't need another TT.erplexed
> 
> Oh Wait.....I did buy that Bone Comb Saturday.
> 
> I looked 'briefly' at Cathy Howse UBH Products....has anybody tried????



Which UBH products were you thinking of getting? The Dew or whatever its called? I've never tried them either...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Which UBH products were you thinking of getting?* The Dew or whatever its called? I've never tried them either...


 
Brownie518

Just the Deep Conditioner

Nah......any Dew getting will be Big Daddy Dew


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Oh Wait.....I did buy that Bone Comb Saturday.
> 
> I looked 'briefly' at Cathy Howse UBH Products....has anybody tried????


 
Imma take a look at them bone combs.

I don't like the packaging for the UBH products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls......
> 
> What's Up?
> 
> What is everybody doing?
> 
> It's Snowing & Very Icy!


its gonna snow tonight and tomorrow too i thought we were through with this mess.

im just here trying to figure out what i wanna buy.


----------



## Brownie518

I've been dying to buy something, too. I just don't know what. I think it will end up being some MHC and/or Hydratherma Naturals.  

Men are something else. This guy just walked past where I sit, digging at himself so hard he was almost hopping along on one foot.  Come on, man, take that mess somewhere private. erplexed


----------



## chebaby

T, when i was relaxed i loved the UBH conditioner. it had a tingly feeling to it. and my hair loved it. good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Imma take a look at them bone combs.
> 
> I don't like the packaging for the UBH products.


 
Shay72

You and your packaging Phobia's     Girl...those Bone Combs are the truff.  Who woulda' thought a Comb could feel a certain way???



chebaby said:


> im just here trying to figure out what i wanna buy.


 
chebaby

Girl......  What you lookin' at?



Brownie518 said:


> *I've been dying to buy something, too. I just don't know what. I think it will end up being some MHC and/or Hydratherma Naturals.  *
> 
> Men are something else. This guy just walked past where I sit, digging at himself so hard he was almost hopping along on one foot.  Come on, man, take that mess somewhere private. erplexed


 
Brownie518

Girl...I know.  I don't know what it is??? @bolded.

That guy has bed-bugs or a serious case of cooties 

Nasty. YUK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, when i was relaxed i loved the UBH conditioner. it had a tingly feeling to it. and my hair loved it. good stuff.*


 
chebaby

Girl...Don't tell me that!

Imma hafta' try it SOON!


----------



## chebaby

girl i dont know what i want. just SOMETHING lol. i want some type of pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i dont know what i want. just SOMETHING lol. i want some type of pudding*.


 
chebaby

Sounds really good  Name some of your Options *so i can drool*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies...I had to take a nap...I was falling asleep reading.

Just started these twists using Mozeke twisting cream and holding butter.

I wanna buy some clothes for my trip, maybe a new bikini.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds really good  Name some of your Options *so i can drool*



Don't tell her, Che...


So you liked the UBH DC, huh?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds really good  Name some of your Options *so i can drool*


thinking about getting another jar of komaza califia, or sweet hair pudding by ohm, or try donna marie dream curling cream(i had this and didnt like it but now that i can get it locally i can try it again).


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Don't tell her, Che...
> 
> 
> So you liked the UBH DC, huh?


lmao yea i liked it. i had her dew too. in fact i think i still have it and its been 3 yearnono:. i never used it but i loved the deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

B, as much as we both love Protein....we hafta' try that UBH


----------



## Shay72

Those bone combs are reasonably priced. I think I will get a few.


----------



## chebaby

ok i think im going to pick up some donna marie dream curling cream and another jar of komaza califia pudding.

EllePixie im watching your video on darcys gel and your hair is growing so much. it looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Those bone combs are reasonably priced. I think I will get a few.*


 
Shay72

You should.  They are very, very nice.  

I can't wait until I get that Super Detangler.  Hope I get it B4 next wash day.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ok i think im going to pick up some donna marie dream curling cream and another jar of komaza califia pudding.
> 
> @EllePixie im watching your video on darcys gel and your hair is growing so much. it looks good.


Che, you know we like the same things!  My hair HATED the DM dream curling cream.  Maybe you will like it better this go round


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, you know we like the same things!  My hair HATED the DM dream curling cream.  Maybe you will like it better this go round


you know what i do remember you saying you hated it. when i used it i tried it on twists and while they looked cute they were crunchy. maybe ill pass because theres no use in trying it again.
oh well off to look for another pudding or gelly lmao.


----------



## mkd

I think I feel myself falling off the rollerset bandwagon.  Its been a month and a half and I was trying to make it through march but i miss my curls a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just sold some BFH so I bought my Cathy Howse UBH DC'er

(with the ugly packaging)


----------



## chebaby

T, i think you are really going to like it. i used it before i even knew my hair loved protein and it was amazing. i never did buy another bottle though lol. 

Mkd, i know how you feel. its hard to stick with the same style for so long. it gets boring and you need something new.


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> Hey Robot, where you been busy with school?
> 
> I just finish doing my hair prepoo with aloevera/wgo, poo with healthy plus it made my hair soft, dc with wdt. Use MHC aloevera leave done with that, seal with ceramides oil mix and bun. I got to lazy to rollerset.



yes ma'am.  my posting really fell off, but i missed you ladies!

the semester is a month in and i'm so busy all the freaking time, but i love it! i'm balancing vice presidency with my volunteering and job, so pray for me. everything is going great so far - i want dean's list this semester!

i hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Eisani

My Curl Junkie came today, but I got my hair straightened Friday  I'll try it later on this week.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd

I think we all go thru that phase.  It's not falling off the wagon just a shifting of preferences.

We all need a break from a particular look and go back and revisit it later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> My Curl Junkie came today, *but I got my hair straightened Friday * I'll try it later on this week.


 
Eisani

Girl...Every time I look at your Hair...I   And then Pass Out!

I get the Vapors!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl...Every time I look at your Hair...I   And then Pass Out!
> 
> I get the Vapors!


 her hair is very beautiful.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Che, you know we like the same things! My hair HATED the DM dream curling cream. Maybe you will like it better this go round


 
I didn't like it by itself...but I got the past twist outs with her curly buttermilk, then pomade, then curl cream...thats a lot and it takes forever but it turned out so silky & soft and defined and lasts the whole week! I am going to try it with other leave ins and pomades and let u guys know if it can be used another way!

My scalp is itching so much and the weather is getting hot! Im considering taking my weave out this weekend lol. I just hate taking it out so soon bcuz I like the thread to be a little looser by the time I do that!


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> ok i think im going to pick up some donna marie dream curling cream and another jar of komaza califia pudding.
> 
> EllePixie im watching your video on darcys gel and your hair is growing so much. it looks good.



Thank you!! And I love the DMDCC and KCP...def two of my staples!!


----------



## chebaby

what i like to do is slick my hair back in a bun on the first day using the califia pudding and then all the other nights use AV whipped gelly. great combo. back when i first went natural i was slicking my hair back everyday because my front was still damaged and wouldnt blend. and no matter what i used my hair would be hard in the front but this combo is great.

beautyaddict1913, i remember you liking the donna marie combo for your twist outs. see that wouldnt work for me because i only use 1 or 2 products at a time when doing most styles. im just using 3-4 products now because im leaving my hair in a bun for a week at a time without taking it down. on a twist out i would only use a leave in and styler.


----------



## EllePixie

Trying to place a KBB order this morning...since I love the smell of the Vanilla Latte but none of the LIs work for me I'm just buying some body lotion...and the code doesn't work. *Rage*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies!

I put medium size twists in.  I'm going to put them in an updo of some sort.

I gave myself another dusting while I was on a S&D for SSK.

I oiled my scalp with Mixed Greens since its still a lil itchie for some reason.

Heading to bed...chat with you Ladies later.  Be safe on the roads.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

EllePixie said:


> Trying to place a KBB order this morning...since I love the smell of the* Vanilla Latte* but none of the LIs work for me I'm just buying some body lotion...and the code doesn't work. *Rage*



This is my fave scent too!!

Hope you get it worked out


----------



## Charz

I did my first wash and go in more than a year 







I MISS Wash and GOES!!!!!

And does my hair look 4a anymore? I don't know...


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> I did my first wash and go in more than a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS Wash and GOES!!!!!
> 
> And does my hair look 4a anymore? I don't know...



Yeees, Team Wash n Go! Not sure about the hair type, I gave up on all of that...


----------



## chebaby

Charz i love your wash and go. im team wash and go too lmao. well when it gets warm again.


----------



## mkd

Pretty Charz!  

I am not good at hair typing either.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz Now that is super cute!!!!!!  I know you like your roller sets, but this is simply amazing! Very pretty.  I so want my hair to look like this...


----------



## Ltown

Charz, your hair is beautiful and full!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

Nice Pic Girlie!  Love the Look & the Shades....Very Cosmopolitan.

I don't know about all that A, B, XYZ mess. 

But your Hair looks Fierce!


----------



## EllePixie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> This is my fave scent too!!
> 
> Hope you get it worked out



It's SO good...I bought like three bottles of lotion lol...I tweeted Karen and she told me to explain what happened in the comments of my order. I hope they send them still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Just did my little HTN Regi.  

I thought I'd be 'bored' using the same stuff errday..Surprisingly I'm not. 

Hmp. Did this particular product cure my Product A-D-D? 

WOW! Amazing. This is the 1st product I've used on a Daily/Regular


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz
> 
> Nice Pic Girlie!  Love the Look & the Shades....Very Cosmopolitan.
> 
> I don't know about all that A, B, XYZ mess.
> 
> But your Hair looks Fierce!



Have you guys checked out the Lorraine Massey system? I like it sooo much better than Andre Walker, it makes more sense and IMO gives a better visual image of what your curls look like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SMH!

I just got an e-mail saying that HTN Oil is now:  Fragrance Free

SMH!

I'm too through

I just emailed..............


----------



## chebaby

i wonder why they would take away the scent or ONE product. thats dumb. well i guess if i wanted it at least i can get it locally and im sure the bottles they have have scents. luckily im not interested in oils much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wonder why they would take away the scent or ONE product. thats dumb. well i guess if i wanted it at least i can get it locally and im sure the bottles they have have scents. luckily im not interested in oils much.*


 
chebaby

Waiting on this response 

I may hafta' have you get me those Oils


----------



## chebaby

just let me know and ill pick it up. last time i went it was 10% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just let me know and ill pick it up. last time i went it was 10% off.


 
chebaby

Thanks Girl....

I'll Let Ya'll know when I hear back from HTN.

Hmp.  After I just said all that mushy stuff about them


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Girl....
> 
> I'll Let Ya'll know when I hear back from HTN.
> 
> Hmp.  After I just said all that mushy stuff about them


lmao well its easy to get all mushy for a company and their products. and then they just rip out your heart with one little change


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao well its easy to get all mushy for a company and their products. *
> *and then they just rip out your heart with one little change*


 
chebaby

Rip It Out.  Tear It Up.  Stomp On It.  Drag it through the Mud. Throw it in the Trash AND Flush it down the Commode.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I did my first wash and go in more than a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS Wash and GOES!!!!!
> 
> And does my hair look 4a anymore? I don't know...



Charz  did you let dry a little I seen you blog about wash n go not being your thing because of your hair not drying.  It really full and cute.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Rip It Out.  Tear It Up.  Stomp On It.  Drag it through the Mud. Throw it in the Trash AND Flush it down the Commode.


theyre so good at it too. like they went to school for ripping out hearts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> theyre so good at it too. like they went to school for ripping out hearts


 


chebaby

That's a mess.  My feelings are truly hurt. 

That's why it's hard being 'loyal' to one vendor/company.

They pull some mess like this right here.


----------



## Ltown

I wonder how HTN do business never see them advertise and I think they are local is why. It in stores.   T, maybe their big sale s unscent.  I think jasmine did this too.


----------



## chebaby

hydratherma never advertises except for on youtube. i think they got so big probably from hair boards, youtube and maybe salons. i think saleema use to or still does hair so maybe she was using it on clients.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> I wonder how *HTN do business never see them advertise* and I think they are local is why. It in stores.   T, maybe their big sale s unscent.  I think jasmine did this too.





chebaby said:


> *hydratherma never advertises* except for on youtube. i think they got so big probably from hair boards, youtube and maybe salons. i think saleema use to or still does hair so maybe she was using it on clients.



I've seen them have a small ad in the back of Essence mag at least once.  I've also seen UBH in there too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Did my nightly moisture and sealing (ceramide mix) and put it up in a updo.  Added a flower for flair.

This stupid shea rinse keeps holding on  and I have a back up.  Don't get me wrong I love the smell (Egg nog very vanilla-y) but I have 50-11 other leave ins I'd rather use or at least start using.

You ladies have a good night.


----------



## Ltown

T,  you are probably the best promoter of natural hair products here and I know lurker are following.   Heck your exchange sale promote these prducts too.  Maybe she'll answer you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, you are probably the best promoter of natural hair products here and I know lurker are following. Heck your exchange sale promote these prducts too. Maybe she'll answer you.


 

Ltown

You said something about a Big Sale?  I wanted to know what you mean in your previous post?

Please go back and tell me what you meant.

I'm sure she will answer.  I would at least like to have the "Option" to have it scented.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You said something about a Big Sale?  I wanted to know what you mean in your previous post?
> 
> Please go back and tell me what you meant.
> 
> I'm sure she will answer.  I would at least like to have the "Option" to have it scented.



I don't recall me know about sale:: maybe I was asking?  if I know about sale I will pm you first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I wonder how HTN do business never see them advertise and I think they are local is why. *It in stores. T, maybe their big sale s unscent. *I think jasmine did this too.


 
Ltown

Here (bolded).  So, are you saying --- since they are in stores, their biggest Sales are Unscented?

Is that how this should be translated????


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> I did my first wash and go in more than a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS Wash and GOES!!!!!
> 
> And does my hair look 4a anymore? I don't know...


For some reason I can't see the pic in your post. Is it the same one in your siggy? If so, I ain't scared. It doesn't look 4a anymore.  The curls aren't tightly coiled (ie, coffee stirrer, pen spring). This coming from someone whose coils are T.I.G.H.T. In the LOIS system I have 85% o's and the rest are s's .I am really trying to make a decision about detangling because it seems counterproductive to be "ripping" through my coils on a weekly basis.  Let me get focused and say your curl pattern looks looser now.



Ltown said:


> I wonder how HTN do business never see them advertise and I think they are local is why. It in stores. T, maybe their big sale s unscent. I think jasmine did this too.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You said something about a Big Sale? I wanted to know what you mean in your previous post?
> 
> Please go back and tell me what you meant.


Let me try this -- I think Ltown was saying that maybe their biggest sales come from unscented oils, etc,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Let me try this -- I think Ltown was saying that maybe their biggest sales come from unscented oils, etc,*


 
............ Shay72

Whew Lawd...I was getting a Headache 

Thanks Girl!  ...........

btw:  Did you get your Bone Combs?


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> For some reason I can't see the pic in your post. Is it the same one in your siggy? If so, I ain't scared.* It doesn't look 4a anymore. The curls aren't tightly coiled (ie, coffee stirrer, pen spring).* This coming from someone whose coils are T.I.G.H.T. In the LOIS system I have 85% o's and the rest are s's .I am really trying to make a decision about detangling because it seems counterproductive to be "ripping" through my coils on a weekly basis.* Let me get focused and say your curl pattern looks looser now*.


 
Yes, I am quoting myself. I think this happens as 4a's hair gets longer. Although I complain and fuss about the coils I will only grow my hair so long because I only want them to elongate so much.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> ............ @Shay72
> 
> Whew Lawd...I was getting a Headache
> 
> Thanks Girl! ...........
> 
> btw: *Did you get your Bone Combs?*


 
Not yet but I will.


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Have you guys checked out the Lorraine Massey system? I like it sooo much better than Andre Walker, it makes more sense and IMO gives a better visual image of what your curls look like.


I haven't heard of this system.  Do you have a link to it off hand?  

When I first got into hair, I had a type in my siggy and some sent me a PM telling me I had typed myself wrong.  As time went on, I started thinking maybe type wasnt such a  big deal.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Here (bolded). So, are you saying --- since they are in stores, their biggest Sales are Unscented?
> 
> Is that how this should be translated????


 
Nope, you know I don't know [email protected]##@ about sales or HTN. So who picking up for you me or Che? what do you want?


----------



## Ltown

Let me try this -- I think Ltown was saying that maybe their biggest sales come from unscented oils, etc,[/QUOTE]

 Shay thanks! I was trying to type on that darn IPAD it something to get use too so small.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Nope, you know I don't know [email protected]##@ about sales or HTN. *So who picking up for you me or Che?* what do you want?


 
@Ltown
@chebaby

Uh...*cough & looks side eyed*

Both of ya'll

_*oilzzzzzzz*_

_  _


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> @chebaby
> 
> Uh...*cough & looks side eyed*
> 
> Both of ya'll
> 
> _*oilzzzzzzz*_
> 
> _  _


greedy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> greedy


 
@chebaby

IK. I am still waiting on a response.erplexed

That's why I need to keep my behind w/BJ.

You don't see her changing Cocosta .........


----------



## Ltown

I might not be doing any shopping if the shut down the fed government Then who going to process VA, SS#, medical, darn congressman won't get their s##$ either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I might not be doing any shopping if the shut down the fed government Then who going to process VA, SS#, medical, *darn congressman won't get their s##$ either*.


 
I hear you Girl 

Them Folx are crazy  Maybe they need to go w/o for a while


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> I haven't heard of this system. Do you have a link to it off hand?
> 
> When I first got into hair, I had a type in my siggy and some sent me a PM telling me I had typed myself wrong. As time went on, I started thinking maybe type wasnt such a big deal.


 
Lorraine Massey is the author of the Curly Curl Handbook.  A new updated edition was released recently.In the original version she had 3 curl types:  corkscrew, botticelli, and wavy.

Corkscrew Curls (Keri Russell, Gloria Reuben, Juliana Marguiles)
Botticelli Curls (Sarah Jessica Parker,Julia Roberts, Nicole Kidman)
Wavy Curls (Ashley Judd, Meg Ryan, Michelle Pfeiffer)

I am too lazy to type in the descriptions right now. Although she used primarily white women as examples I know I fit without a doubt in the Corkscrew Curls category.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> IK. I am still waiting on a response.erplexed
> 
> That's why I need to keep my behind w/BJ.
> 
> You don't see her changing Cocosta .........


and when i first started using the cocasta and htn oil i thought they were very similar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Lorraine Massey is the author of the Curly Curl Handbook. A new updated edition was released recently.In the original version she had 3 curl types: corkscrew, botticelli, and wavy.
> 
> *Corkscrew Curls (Keri Russell, Gloria Reuben, Juliana Marguiles)*
> *Botticelli Curls (Sarah Jessica Parker,Julia Roberts, Nicole Kidman)*
> *Wavy Curls (Ashley Judd, Meg Ryan, Michelle Pfeiffer)*
> 
> I am too lazy to type in the descriptions right now. Although she used primarily white women as examples I know I fit without a doubt in the Corkscrew Curls category.


 
Does this apply to Black Folx Curls too?

ETA:  oh...okay...I see Gloria Reuben


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and when i first started using the cocasta and htn oil i thought they were very similar.


 
I still think/feel there should be an Option whether to have it Scented/Unscentederplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does this apply to Black Folx Curls too?
> 
> ETA:  oh...okay...*I see Gloria Reuben*


 i have no idea  who that is but i guess she must be the lone black girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have no idea who that is but i guess she must be the lone black girl*


 
chebaby

Yep.  You guessed it. And I think she is bi-racial.

Hmp.  I don't even see how this system applies w/these descriptions.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.  You guessed it. And I think she is bi-racial.
> 
> Hmp.  I don't even see how this system applies w/these descriptions.


Yeah me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Yeah me either.


 
She was a Dr. on some show back in the day.  I can't remember the name?  Maybe ER  Not even sure.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just googled her. nice hair but is she really the only black person on the list


----------



## chebaby

oh my hair looks a mess. so tonight i will co wash with curls coconut sublime and use curls milkshake and jojoba hemp to bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i just googled her. nice hair but *is she really the only black person on the list*


 
yup

So, IMO, that particular "Hair Typing System" (based on that list) does not apply to B/W


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh my hair looks a mess. *so tonight i will co wash with curls coconut sublime and use curls milkshake and jojoba hemp to bun.*


 
Sounds good Che.

I can't wait until wash-day.  Still tryna' decide whether to Henna.  Lawd knows I need to.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i have no idea who that is but i guess she must be the lone black girl


She played on ER and more recently on Raising the Bar.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. You guessed it. And I think she is bi-racial.
> 
> Hmp. I don't even see how this system applies w/these descriptions.


 


mkd said:


> Yeah me either.


 
It doesn't apply across the board bc it wouldn't capture a 4B. But it does describe my 4A hair.

*Corkscrew curls*
Curls tightly wound  as a French Poodle's if cut too short --_but so true_
Lots of small coils of curls 
Superdry hair that crackles with electricity
A high frizz factor --_it is redamndiculous_ 
Very dry skin--_I've finally defeated this but my feet and lips are still struggling _
Curls that stand out from your head rather than lay flat 
Hair that soaks up as much conditioner as you feed it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hair that soaks up as much conditioner as you feed it*


 
........................


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> ok i just googled her. nice hair but is she really the only black person on the list


 

I think she is mixed a little but hey who's not I'm 1/4 of black/white century backso am I biracial or like Tiger 1/4 this, 1/4 of that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds good Che.
> 
> I can't wait until wash-day.  Still tryna' decide whether to Henna.  Lawd knows I need to.


i really didnt want to do my hair until sunday. trying to learn to stretch between washes but this bun looks a mess for some reason and ive been scratching my scalp like crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i really didnt want to do my hair until sunday. trying to learn to stretch between washes but this bun looks a mess for some reason and ive been scratching my scalp like crazy.


 
Hmp.

You just wanna play in your Hair.

If I woulda' thought of it earlier, I woulda' done a quick co-wash.

Just to Relax


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> *You just wanna play in your Hair.*
> 
> If I woulda' thought of it earlier, I woulda' done a quick co-wash.
> 
> Just to Relax


i see i cant get nothing past you


----------



## Priss Pot

I've been wearing wash 'n go's for like a week now.  Why must I love it again   This morning at work this White lady said to me "wow, your hair is so pretty.  It looks like you take really good care of it."  

I'm gonna continue the wash 'n go routine through the weekend when I go home to Memphis.  I'll go back to my usual twist/braid-out styles next week.  I've been making sure to keep my ends extra buttered up while wearing it in a wash 'n go, though.

ETA:  I'm tempted to use my 2nd pass and purchase the KBB mask.  I mean, I know it's not on sale or anything, but I really want to try it now, smh.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> I think she is mixed a little but hey who's not I'm 1/4 of black/white century backso am I biracial or like Tiger 1/4 this, 1/4 of that


 
Tiger is Caublasian . I really don't touch on my ancestry on here bc folks like to get out of pocket on here. I'm black.


----------



## Shay72

*Botticelli Curls*
Curls that vary in size
Curls that fall gracefully down your head instead of sticking straight out
Texture that is medium fine
Hair that is brittle and easily damaged
Curls that sometimes cannot be coaxed into making an appearance because they are weighed down by the top layer of hair

*Wavy Curls*
Hair that you always believed was straight
Hair that on humid days is surrounded by a halo of frizz
Hair that occasionally develops a natural wave, which you have tried to blowdry out
Hair that has a tendency to look unkempt
Hair that is flat on the crown
Had wavy hair when you were very young

She may have adjusted this or have different types in the updated version of the book.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> *Botticelli Curls*
> Curls that vary in size--Check
> Curls that fall gracefully down your head instead of sticking straight out--checj
> Texture that is medium fine--check
> Hair that is brittle and easily damaged--check
> Curls that sometimes cannot be coaxed into making an appearance because they are weighed down by the top layer of hair--Not so much
> 
> *Wavy Curls*
> Hair that you always believed was straight
> Hair that on humid days is surrounded by a halo of frizz
> Hair that occasionally develops a natural wave, which you have tried to blowdry out
> Hair that has a tendency to look unkempt
> Hair that is flat on the crown
> Had wavy hair when you were very young
> 
> She may have adjusted this or have different types in the updated version of the book.


Ok Shay thanks for this.  This makes more sense to me now that I have read all the descriptions.  I think I have bottecelli curls.  Almost all of these describe my hair. 

I really want to do a wash and go now.  I can't take it anymore, I am trimming my ends tonight myself.  I don't even care if it ends up crazy looking.


----------



## EllePixie

There are more categories in the updated version...

Fractal and zigzag curls are the tightest, then corkscrew. I couldn't find the descriptions online though. 

Ugh...mad I'm typing this...for the black folk. 

Fractal/Zigzag Curls (Example: Laura Izibor)
- described as twizzles, micro-spirals, or fractal corkscrews
- almost steplike pattern to your hair
- hair can be relentlessly dry and hypersensitive to rough handling
- curls do not change with the season
- a receding hairline can occur from having the hair pulled back too tight, relaxed, or the weight of a weave.
- spring factor of 9 to 16 inches


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> I've been in the 'mood' to buy a little something myself.
> 
> Hmp. Don't need another TT.erplexed
> 
> Oh Wait.....I did buy that Bone Comb Saturday.
> 
> *I looked 'briefly' at Cathy Howse UBH Products....has anybody tried????*



I was interested in her products until my cuz told me about the [email protected] she endured with them.  She has used the products since 2008, orders a bunch of stuff each time.  So last month she ordered her usual in the beginning of the month.  Two weeks go by no email stating when her product will be delivered nothing.  
Soo she calls them.... 
"Hi!  Where is my stuff?"
"Oh, let me look up your order, oh yeah we forgot about your order, it will go out and you should get it in a week" *Side Eye* GTFOH
I told her after 2 weeks they should of overnighted her stuff.

Sooo fast forward to 2 weeks after that:
"Hey, where are my products?"
"Oh we ran out, your stuff is on backorder"
"Are you serious?  Why didn't you all contact me? You know what? I don't want my stuff.  I want a return."
"Oh you don't want your stuff? That's fine."

The worst ever.  I have heard other stories too.  I wouldn't buy anything from them.

I steered her to oyin, she is sprung on big daddy dew, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> I was interested in her products until my cuz told me about the [email protected] she endured with them. She has used the products since 2008, orders a bunch of stuff each time. So last month she ordered her usual in the beginning of the month. Two weeks go by no email stating when her product will be delivered nothing.
> Soo she calls them....
> "Hi! Where is my stuff?"
> "Oh, let me look up your order, oh yeah we forgot about your order, it will go out and you should get it in a week" *Side Eye* GTFOH
> I told her after 2 weeks they should of overnighted her stuff.
> 
> Sooo fast forward to 2 weeks after that:
> "Hey, where are my products?"
> "Oh we ran out, your stuff is on backorder"
> "Are you serious? Why didn't you all contact me? You know what? I don't want my stuff. I want a return."
> "Oh you don't want your stuff? That's fine."
> 
> The worst ever. I have heard other stories too. I wouldn't buy anything from them.
> 
> I steered her to oyin, she is sprung on big daddy dew, lol.


 
BrownBetty

Girl....Don't tell me that? 

I just ordered that conditioner the other day.  I don't want no CS Mess


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Girl....Don't tell me that?
> 
> I just ordered that conditioner the other day.  I don't want no CS Mess



IDareT'sHair

I hope you have a better experience.  

I told my cuz black or not you don't have to give cathy hughes your money.  Them folks at oyin are nice.


----------



## hannan

Hello chikies!

Quick story: I volunteer at my university's hospital every week and my supervisor was talking to another woman about hair. All of a sudden - mind you I wear hijab - she says, "I bet you got that good hair, huh?" erplexed I told her if she could elaborate and she said, "You know, black and shiny. Long. You know!" 

That's the first time I've come across anyone that's asked me about my hair since I've been on my hair journey. I didn't know how to react at first but I had to help her out and let her know about the good hair preach.


----------



## mkd

I attempted to self trim


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from HTN.  They said the oil _now contains a 'light scent'_. 

Whatever that's suppose to mean.

I'm not happyerplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> thinking about getting another jar of komaza califia, or sweet hair pudding by ohm, or try donna marie dream curling cream(i had this and didnt like it but now that i can get it locally i can try it again).


 
I want to try the OHM, but the shipping is too high!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I put medium size twists in. I'm going to put them in an updo of some sort.
> 
> I gave myself another dusting while I was on a S&D for SSK.
> 
> I oiled my scalp with Mixed Greens since its still a lil itchie for some reason.
> 
> Heading to bed...chat with you Ladies later. Be safe on the roads.


 
I need to pull mine out and start using it.  I wonder if I can mix it with Mega-Tek


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. You guessed it. And I think she is bi-racial.
> 
> *Hmp. I don't even see how this system applies w/these descriptions.*


 
I need another comparison as well, none of these apply for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I hope you have a better experience.
> 
> I told my cuz black or not you don't have to give cathy hughes your money. Them folks at oyin are nice.


 
BrownBetty

I'm not necessarily interested in picking up another On-Line Vendor either, so I'll give her/them this one shot.

...........

I'll see how long it takes to get it etc.....will definitely keep my eye on them.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, busy as heck. With attitude, too.  This is just not my week. 

I can't wait to do a nice deep conditioning this week.


----------



## Brownie518

Che logged off already? I wanted to ask her how she uses the MHC Olive You...


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl...Every time I look at your Hair...I   And then Pass Out!
> 
> I get the Vapors!





chebaby said:


> her hair is very beautiful.


Thanks yall lol!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Umm, so I had a question about HTN but I didn't feel like searching to see if it's been brought up before, but for the follicle invigorator and foaming sea silk curly styler, does she and Nick Chavez products use the same manufacturer ?


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Thanks yall lol!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Umm, so I had a question about HTN but I didn't feel like searching to see if it's been brought up before, but for the follicle invigorator and foaming sea silk curly styler, does she and Nick Chavez products use the same manufacturer ?



.........good question.........


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che logged off already? I wanted to ask her how she uses the MHC Olive You...


i normally use it on dry hair(as i do most of my deep conditioners). but i have used it on wet hair too and its nice. too me its as good as kbb mask but i guess it depends. olive oil gives my hair strength and so does kbb mask, and mhc has a ton of olive oil and butter in it so they do the same for me.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i normally use it on dry hair(as i do most of my deep conditioners). but i have used it on wet hair too and its nice. too me its as good as kbb mask but i guess it depends. olive oil gives my hair strength and so does kbb mask, and mhc has a ton of olive oil and butter in it so they do the same for me.



Thanks, Che!!  I think I'll use it on dry hair. Just looking at the ingredients, I think my hair will love it.


----------



## Ltown

Che, Charz, and Shay we should do a meet up at the boutique shop? Che when are you going this weekend?


----------



## rosalindb

Shay72 said:


> [Very dry skin--_I've finally defeated this but my *feet and lips are still struggling *_


Shay72

Feet: Have you tried castor oil?   I use JBCO or shea  I plan to make a JBCO/shea mix or shea/organic castor oil one day.

Lips: I exfoliate my face and lips with bicarbonate of soda and jojoba oil once or twice a week. In the winter I have to use a lip balm, I'm currently using Anita Grant's lippy pucker


----------



## Brownie518

Mornin', ladies! I'm sitting here mixing up my ceramide oils. I made a bottle up for my sister, her friend, and this woman at work. 

I got to use up a Komaza Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator, BFH Banana Avocado, MHC Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease.

I'm trying to cut down on my bath and body, too. I used up 3 Jasmine's shower gels, a Jojoba Exfoliating Gelee, a Sakura cream soap and body lotion. 

I have a spot right on the end of a shelf for my Use-up-first stuff. Right now, I have a Jasmine's Avocado & Silk, Claudie's Protein, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing DC, BFH Shea Almond, and some Redken Deep Fuel sitting there. I'm not cutting these out, I just have quite a few so I want to cut the stash down.


----------



## Charz

Ltown omg lets so go.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, busy as heck. With attitude, too.  This is just not my week.



This sounds like my week so far.  Walked into a cluster last night.  I hope it gets better for you as well.



mkd said:


> I attempted to self trim



How'd it come out?  Your hair will look cute M.



Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, Che!!  I think I'll use it on dry hair. Just looking at the ingredients, I think my hair will love it.



I used it for the first time Monday and I really like it.  Nice soft hair.  It really absorbed well.  Can't wait for your review.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnie, my night at work last night was ridiculous. Folks were just working my last one! But I'm off for the next 3 days so I'm good now!! 

I'm gonna use the Olive You later. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Charz - I love the whole look you got goin on in that siggy!!


----------



## Charz

Brownie518  Thank you!


I can't wait for summer!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait for Spring!! It was 3 degrees last night, and I think its about 11 right now! I want take a quick little trip as soon as spring weather hits.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I think I'm going to cut back my M&S to once every other day.  

My hair feels a bit oily today

Will tie my hair up for the day and see how it feels tonight.

Until Later Ladies.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 the trim came out ok, I need to trim more, I didn't cut enough so I am going to have to do it again.  I may start dusting it myself every 2 weeks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies.
Charz love the look .

Vonnieluvs08 thanks for the suggestion of doing twists with the dew and bsp I got a great twistout that lasted 3 days without having to retwist. For me that's a first.

I have to get some of those ceremide recipes from you all so I can incorporate that in my regimen.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
didnt feel like co washing last night so i just sprayed my bun and re did it.

Charz and Ltown i dont mind meeting up but im only free between 2 and 5 on saturday.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> didnt feel like co washing last night so i just sprayed my bun and re did it.
> 
> @Charz and @Ltown i dont mind meeting up but im only free between 2 and 5 on saturday.


 
That cool with me I have to come to Silver spring at 5 Sat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

Just finished my HTN Regi for the evening.  I'm still p.o.'ed about that oil.

Other than that, not much going on.  Got a lovely package from Ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My UBH Cathy Howse shipped today


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> Mornin', ladies! I'm sitting here mixing up my ceramide oils. I made a bottle up for my sister, her friend, and this woman at work.
> 
> I got to use up a Komaza Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator, BFH Banana Avocado, MHC Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease.
> 
> I'm trying to cut down on my bath and body, too. I used up 3 Jasmine's shower gels, a Jojoba Exfoliating Gelee, a Sakura cream soap and body lotion.
> 
> I have a spot right on the end of a shelf for my Use-up-first stuff. Right now, I have a Jasmine's Avocado & Silk, Claudie's Protein, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing DC, BFH Shea Almond, and some Redken Deep Fuel sitting there. I'm not cutting these out, I just have quite a few so I want to cut the stash down.


 
Of the stuff that u used up, what will u be repurchasing?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @Ltown omg lets so go.


 
ur siggys are always so cute!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> That cool with me I have to come to Silver spring at 5 Sat.


ok so just let me know when. i can pick up my califia pudding

my puff looks great today. glad i didnt have to co wash, i really dont wanna go back to daily co washing until it gets hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok so just let me know when. i can pick up my califia pudding*


 
@Ltown
@chebaby
@Charz

Don't forget Ya'll got to get my Oil(s)............at least 3-4 bottles


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> @chebaby
> @Charz
> 
> Don't forget Ya'll got to get my Oil(s)............at least 3-4 bottles


ok no problem.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Of the stuff that u used up, what will u be repurchasing?



Hmm, I guess I'd repurchase the Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator and the MHC. I like the Banana Avocado but there are other BFH conditioners that I love much more!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thought my latest HTN order would arrive today.  So far, nothing?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thought my latest HTN order would arrive today.  So far, nothing?


they removing the scent


----------



## hannan

Charz Lovin' the siggy!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thought my latest HTN order would arrive today.  So far, nothing?



What else you gettin? I thought you had the whole line? 



chebaby said:


> they removing the scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they removing the scent*


 
chebaby

Now See, that was just plain wrong. (but I liked it)

Seriously, I wanted a better answer from them than the one I goterplexed

................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What else you gettin? I thought you had the whole line?*


 
@Brownie518

I got the FB, the Lotion & the Oil No, I don't have (or want) the whole line.  

I haven't bought any of the Shampoo's and I don't have that Seaweed thing.

Only the Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil, Protein DC'er, Moisture DC'er. Tis All.

That was a good one @chebaby  Unfortunately, it's prolly true.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Now See, that was just plain wrong. (but I liked it)
> 
> Seriously, I wanted a better answer from them than the one I goterplexed
> 
> ................


lmao im mad they are removing/changing the scent too. i havent used the oil in ages but i know the smell is . if they change the smell of the lotion or protein(which i will be using sunday) im through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao im mad they are removing/changing the scent too. i havent used the oil in ages but i know the smell is .* if they change the smell of the lotion or protein(which i will be using sunday) im through.*


 
chebaby

Hmp. Girl.....

Me Too

I'm tryna' be loyal & stuff, but folx make it hard on a sista'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Girl.....
> 
> Me Too
> 
> I'm tryna' be loyal & stuff, but folx make it hard on a sista'


right!!! ive heard of changing ingredients in the heat of the night and not telling anyone but the scent. how you just gonna DECIDE to change the dang scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *right!!! ive heard of changing ingredients in the heat of the night and not telling anyone* but the scent. how you just gonna DECIDE to change the dang scent.


 
@chebaby

Chile.... 

Why it got to be "In the Heat of the Night"????????

..........

You are a Mess


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile....
> 
> Why it got to be "In the Heat of the Night"????????
> 
> ..........
> 
> You are a Mess


 you know thats when they change it. when they know everyone is asleep. someone probably sends them the new ingredients in their dreams.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lmao im mad they are removing/changing the scent too. i havent used the oil in ages but i know the smell is . if they change the smell of the lotion or protein(which i will be using sunday) im through.



I wonder if she's taking the scent from the leave ins, too....hmmm, cuz I had noticed that my Protein LI has an extremely faint scent. I'mma have to go and check it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know thats when they change it. when they know everyone is asleep. someone probably sends them the new ingredients in their dreams.*


 
chebaby

Well....in the Heat Of The Night OR in Broad Daylight 

It's still a Hotmess

btw:  I asked for my Oil in "the original scent" and did not get a response


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well....in the Heat Of The Night OR in Broad Daylight
> 
> It's still a Hotmess
> 
> btw: * I asked for my Oil in "the original scent" and did not get a response*


you aint gonna get no response


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I wonder if she's taking the scent from the leave ins, too....hmmm, cuz I had noticed that my Protein LI has an extremely faint scent. I'mma have to go and check it again.


thats messed up if they do. i know the leave in i had smelled just like the lotion. like cake and my protein is like fruit punch. and the scents are strong so if she changes it we will notice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well....in the Heat Of The Night OR in Broad Daylight
> 
> It's still a Hotmess
> 
> *btw:  I asked for my Oil in "the original scent" and did not get a response*



I wonder how it'll be when you get it.

Ya'll are making me want to do a HTN night, use all the products. Maybe I'll do that on Saturday. 

T, are we no-buyin in March?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I wonder if she's taking the scent from the leave ins, too....*hmmm, cuz I had noticed that my Protein LI has an extremely faint scent. I'mma have to go and check it again.*


 
Brownie518  Girl...Please Go Checkoke:

I just smelled my Protein L-I.  It still smells good, but prolly not as pungent as the one chebaby first sent me.erplexed

Hmp.  I shole wish she would quit:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I wonder how it'll be when you get it.
> 
> Ya'll are making me want to do a HTN night, use all the products. Maybe I'll do that on Saturday.
> 
> *T, are we no-buyin in March?*


 
Brownie518

Sure....I'm down with that.

I'll let you know how it smells when I get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint gonna get no response*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I see.



chebaby said:


> thats messed up if they do. *i know the leave in i had smelled just like the lotion. like cake and my protein is like fruit punch. and the scents are strong so if she changes it we will notice.*


 
We Shole Will


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Girl...Please Go Checkoke:
> 
> I just smelled my Protein L-I.  It still smells good, but prolly not as pungent as the one @chebaby first sent me.erplexed
> 
> Hmp.  I shole wish she would quit:



Ok, I just smelled the Protein LI. It smells good but not as buttery as I remember. Still nice, tho!  That Amino Protein smells really good, too!! 

I think I only have 2 uses left of the Protein LI...let me make a quick list...


----------



## chebaby

i may have to get me a protein leave in for my buns. and for the summer. its so light im sure itll be great in the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ok, I just smelled the Protein LI. It smells good but not as buttery as I remember. *Still nice, tho!  That Amino Protein smells really good, too!!
> 
> I think I only have 2 uses left of the Protein LI...let me make a quick list...


 
Brownie518

Hmp. I Want BUTTA'



chebaby said:


> i may have to get me a *protein leave in for my buns. and for the summer. its so light im sure itll be great in the summer*.


 
chebaby

Really nice & light. 

I Lurves it. *cries* I don't want it to change.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, quickly stopping in for an update, used up

kbb mask
qb softning serum
bfh cottonseed cowash
bfh pistashio

Now working on an almond glaze and hv moist 24/7, i don't spend much time on line anymore on the weekday. I have been getting more sleep and trying to get out the house more. I will be on longer on the weekends. Still going strong on the no-buy, march is closing in fast.


----------



## chebaby

La, you just reminded me i have a jar of almond glaze.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, La! What's up, girlie?? 

Let me know if you need any BFH...I got tons...

Good job using up stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, quickly stopping in for an update, used up
> 
> kbb mask
> qb softning serum
> bfh cottonseed cowash
> bfh pistashio
> 
> Now working on an almond glaze and hv moist 24/7, i don't spend much time on line anymore on the weekday. I have been getting more sleep and trying to get out the house more. I will be on longer on the weekends. Still going strong on the no-buy, march is closing in fast.


 
La Colocha

Hi Girl.:blowkiss:


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, you just reminded me i have a jar of almond glaze.



Love it, i have 2 jars and it works as well as my ceremide oils.




Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La! What's up, girlie??
> 
> Let me know if you need any BFH...I got tons...
> 
> Good job using up stuff.



Thanks ms.b i am getting low but we will see how her sales are by the time i am ready to reup.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hi Girl.:blowkiss:


Hey mama.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait until this Washday!

I'm tryna' decide if I will Henna or not?  If I henna, I will start early Saturday a.m.  Or I may wait until next weekend.erplexed

I'll write out my Regi tomorrow (at work)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I shole hope someone from HTN is lurkin'

So they can put da' Butta' back in da' Buttercream


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to wash, either, T. I'm about to go start now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't wait to wash, either, T. I'm about to go start now.*


 
Brownie518

Sounds good.  What you Usin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I shole hope someone from HTN is lurkin'
> 
> So they can put da' Butta' back in da' Buttercream


i know the lady that be on youtube is a member. what i like about her is i will see her from time to time on here but she never pushes her products.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sounds good.  What you Usin'?



I'm gonna use the MHC Olive You, for sure.  I'll follow Che and use it on dry hair. I'll probably DC with BFH, of course.  I plan to add in a quick HV pH Rinse,too. I feel like I want to use a lot of things tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i know the lady that be on youtube is a member. what i like about her is i will see her from time to time on here but *she never pushes her products*.



She sure doesn't. She doesn't join in discussions about them either, I don't think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know the lady that be on youtube is a member. *what i like about her is i will see her from time to time on here but she never pushes her products.*


 
True.  She doesn't.

But Lawd....don't take Da' Butta'   ..........  

Leave Da' Butter Alone


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> True.  She doesn't.
> 
> But Lawd....don't take Da' Butta'   ..........
> 
> *Leave Da' Butter Alone*


i agree. leave it be.


----------



## Ltown

I don't know why March seems so much longer than any other month with 31 days, but that is good for you both T and Brownie to do a no buy.  

I'm reducing my stash, got about 1/4 of alter ego, 1/8 of wdt, will mix it up with giovanni silk. I do have 2 Jasmine dc from Ms. T but I will have to  stock up on dc. I may try MHC olive if they have a sale at the shop.


----------



## chebaby

they havent had the lovie you in a while. but i hope they are stocked now because i wouldnt mind a jar or 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I don't know why March seems so much longer than any other month with 31 days, *but that is good for you both T and Brownie to do a no buy. *
> 
> I'm reducing my stash, got about 1/4 of alter ego, 1/8 of wdt, will mix it up with giovanni silk. I do have 2 Jasmine dc from Ms. T but I will have to stock up on dc. I may try MHC olive if they have a sale at the shop.


 
@Ltown

Yeah....the no-buy in March will be really good for me. I shot a wad in February (even though I had Sales). I need to slow it down and use up some things. And other than getting that Oil, I can't think of a thing I want/need.

I have gotten rid of quite a bit through Sales, but replaced it with other things

My Stash is in a good place and hopefully it stays that way. I should focus on reducing it through out the Summer and Be ready for a Big Haul BF 2011.

Spring/Summer, I'll be in light product mode. With plenty of Spritzs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All Ya'll on Here But Ain't nobody saying nothin'.

Brownie518

Girl, I forgot I have that Redken CAT and that other Redken Protein Rx.  I don't need no mo' protein treatments.....

Yeah....It's on in March


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im in here lurking.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Ya'll on Here But Ain't nobody saying nothin'.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I forgot I have that Redken CAT and that other Redken Protein Rx.  I don't need no mo' protein treatments.....
> 
> Yeah....It's on in March



I love that CAT . I used the last of my Rescue Force and I have a few tubes of Deep Fuel left, plus the CAT. I'm good on Proteins, too.


----------



## chebaby

im just trying to figure out what products i will use for my wash and go on saturday. i want to cleanse my hair but save the shampoo for sunday so im thinking i will break out the bfh cleansing conditioner. its orange and ginger i think. then i will detangle with curls coconut sublime conditioner and either not use a leave in or use a little milkshake.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to mix up a Jack and Coke... ...getting ready to watch Carmelo's debut with the Knicks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im just trying to figure out what products i will use for my wash and go on saturday. i want to cleanse my hair but save the shampoo for sunday *so im thinking i will break out the bfh cleansing conditioner. its orange and ginger i think.* then i will detangle with curls coconut sublime conditioner and either not use a leave in or use a little milkshake.


 
chebaby

This is really good.  IMO.

I still hafta' try that ASIAN Coconut Cowash & ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This is really good.  IMO.
> 
> I still hafta' try that ASIAN Coconut Cowash & ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.


i keep looking at the ASIAN stuff but i think ill pass. all i want right now is another jar of califia pudding and im good to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to mix up a Jack and Coke...* ...getting ready to watch Carmelo's debut with the Knicks.


 
Brownie518

Awww Shucks!

Hmp.

Guess You'll be Breakin' Out _Da' Scalp Massage_ Later.

.........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Awww Shucks!
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Guess You'll be Breakin' Out _Da' Scalp Massage_ Later.
> 
> .........



.............. I won't even try to front...


----------



## mkd

I am here catching up.  My SSI shipped today.  I really don't need anything else.   I will get a few more bottles of BFH to DC with in April and I should be good for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .............. *I won't even try to front...*


 
Brownie518

Mmmm Hmmm....That's Right.

You busted

talmbout jack & coke.  yeah....i know your code words.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Mmmm Hmmm....That's Right.
> 
> You busted
> 
> talmbout jack & coke.  yeah....i know your code words.......




T, you are so crazy!!! 





...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of BFH.....One of my Regular good Customers *i never really see her post* Made a Huge BFH Purchase from me this week.  She's never tried/used.

I told her to pm me with her review.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of BFH.....One of my Regular good Customers *i never really see her post* Made a Huge BFH Purchase from me this week.  She's never tried/used.
> 
> I told her to pm me with her review.


dont you just love the regulars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, you are so crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................


 
@Brownie518

Ya'll Wild Up in There. A Little Drank. A Little B-Ball.....

It's ONNNNNNNNNNNN

Hmp. I know how Ya'll Do!

After like the 5th-6th "Scalp Massage" I thought: Nah......something else goin' on up in that piece!

I was Like:  Hold Up!  Wait!  "Her Scalp Got to be Sore w/all that Massaging"


----------



## Brownie518

Nah, man. I do do scalp massages. But, they can be....sensual...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont you just love the regulars.*


 
chebaby

Yes I do. 

No Drama  They're Really Cool!



Brownie518 said:


> Nah, man. I do do *scalp massages. But, they can be....sensual...*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.

And I know ya'll take it straight to that level too!


----------



## Shay72

rosalindb said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Feet: Have you tried castor oil?  I use JBCO or shea  I plan to make a JBCO/shea mix or shea/organic castor oil one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Lips: I exfoliate my face and lips with bicarbonate of soda and jojoba oil once or twice a week. In the winter I have to use a lip balm, I'm currently using Anita Grant's lippy pucker


 
Thank you .

Feet--I do oil and put shea butter on my feet every morning. Once I put shoes on and take them off later it is like I didn't do a thing. I need to break out the pumice stone and hit em up like nearly everyday. I used to do this so I need to get back to it. Right now I'm using Hairveda's Avosoya on my skin and my feet maybe I do need a thicker oil for my feet.

Lips--I have a new plan of attack. When I do my bentonite mask on Sundays I put it on my lips. I exfoliate 2-3x week and I will use that on my lips too. Then I will do the lip mask a few times a week too. I use Jasmine's lip balms. I've got them everywhere. Purse, car, work bag, desk.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Che, Charz, and Shay we should do a meet up at the boutique shop? Che when are you going this weekend?


 
I've used up all my passes for this leg of the no buy . On Saturday I'm scrapbooking in the morning with friends and working a few hours in the evening.


----------



## Charz

I have a craving for some tacos.


----------



## mkd

I want to trim my hair again.


----------



## SimJam

Hay Ladies, Im sick and working away from my PC from the next week so limited LHCF entertainment. 
wont be able to wash my hair till my sinus and ear infections clear up, hopefully in the next 3 days.FUN FUN FUN


I joined twitter and its keeping me entertained in the mean while LOL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam feel better soon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hope you feel better SimJam.


----------



## Priss Pot

I have about 1/3 of HV 24/7 Moist left. Can't wait to finish it.

CurlyNikki just reported that her TT caused split ends .  That is the exact thing I was trying to avoid.  I noticed that the bristles on the TT aren't seamless either, a few of them I saw had some rough edges sticking out.

I've only used my TT like 4 times, but goodness I'm scared all over again.  It makes my hair so smooth and detangled, but in the back of my head I fear that the constant brushing over and over again would do more harm than good.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

After reading about everyone's WnG, hair plans and products I really wanna wash my hair today, maybe even quick cassia (probably won't happen).

I got like 3.5hrs of sleep here at work (wasn't nothing going on) and now I'm all charged up.

Plus I wanna see what my hair is looking like after this most recent dusting.

I really wanna play in my hair even if its just to wear a puff to work tonight...IDK...maybe a ponytail (a puff may look lopsided in the morning if I drift off again).


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 how often do you dust?


----------



## Charz

@SimJam feel better

@Ltown @chebaby I have a date at 5:30, but before that I am free.

Does someone wanna give my crippled a$$ a ride?


----------



## bronzebomb

Priss Pot - I purchased the TT, but I prefer the Ouidad Double Detangler.

I could not get the hang of the TT.  The brush flew across the room when I tried to detangle my hair.


----------



## rosalindb

I ordered a Tangle Teezer this afternoon and received confirmation of shipping 35 minutes later. Looking forward to testing this out next wash day


----------



## Shay72

Priss Pot said:


> CurlyNikki just reported that her TT caused split ends . That is the exact thing I was trying to avoid. I noticed that the bristles on the TT aren't seamless either, a few of them I saw had some rough edges sticking out.
> 
> I've only used my TT like 4 times, but goodness I'm scared all over again. It makes my hair so smooth and detangled, but in the back of my head I fear that the constant brushing over and over again would do more harm than good.


Yeah, I just reported in the Random thoughts thread in response to another poster that I am no longer using it. I have breakage in my crown which is exactly what happened with the Denman. I will be using my fingers and combs from now on.



bronzebomb said:


> @Priss Pot - I purchased the TT, but I prefer the Ouidad Double Detangler.
> 
> I could not get the hang of the TT. The brush flew across the room when I tried to detangle my hair.


I own the Ouidad Double Detangler too. The TT flew out of my hands several times.

I alluded to it in a previous post--this concept of "ripping" through my coils (because that is what it feels like) seems counterproductive to me. I am working on revising my detangling process because I feel as if it is harming rather than helping my hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

What's wrong with me???

I think I am getting bored with the hair care product junkism.  I want to purchase a few more things, then I am done.  The only thing I can not purchase is patience...

Komaza
  Scalp Conditioner
  Hair Nourshment Oil

Qhemet Biologics
  Castor & Moringa Softening Serum
  Amla Oil Nourshing Pomade
  Aethiopica (launch date TBD)

Ohm Sweet Hair Pudding

Any reviews on these items?  Are they worth purchasing?


----------



## Priss Pot

Shay72 said:


> Yeah, I just reported in the Random thoughts thread in response to another poster that I am no longer using it. I have breakage in my crown which is exactly what happened with the Denman. I will be using my fingers and combs from now on.
> 
> 
> I own the Ouidad Double Detangler too. The TT flew out of my hands several times.
> 
> I alluded to it in a previous post--this concept of "ripping" through my coils (because that is what it feels like) seems counterproductive to me. I am working on revising my detangling process because I feel as if it is harming rather than helping my hair.



Have you tried modifying your Denman?  When I took out every other row, it went through my hair much better.

Before using the TT, I was using my Mason Pearson combs which are great on my hair too.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> I have about 1/3 of HV 24/7 Moist left. Can't wait to finish it.
> 
> CurlyNikki just reported that her TT caused split ends .  That is the exact thing I was trying to avoid.  I noticed that the bristles on the TT aren't seamless either, a few of them I saw had some rough edges sticking out.
> 
> I've only used my TT like 4 times, but goodness I'm scared all over again.  It makes my hair so smooth and detangled, but in the back of my head I fear that the constant brushing over and over again would do more harm than good.


i can easily see how the TT can cause split ends. for one thing the long teeth is probably what detangles but those little teeth probably sit on the hair and when you slide it down, boom, split ends. i think im gonna leave my TT alone.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 how often do you dust?



I'm going to start doing it once a month to freshen up my ends and get rid of heat damage gradually.

I noticed today that my hair looks way better after the 2 dustings I've done so far.  The last one I did I took off the scraggly ends until it was the bulk of my hair in each twist.  I know some people believe in the lead hairs but for me it wasn't working out well.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to start doing it once a month to freshen up my ends and get rid of heat damage gradually.
> 
> I noticed today that my hair looks way better after the 2 dustings I've done so far. The last one I did I took off the scraggly ends until it was the bulk of my hair in each twist. I know some people believe in the lead hairs but for me it wasn't working out well.


Vonnieluvs08 me too! I think I am going to dust once a month.  I like my ends fresh and I want to cut this color off.  Plus I hate that my hair is uneven and my crown is longer, I don't really believe in lead hairs.  Its not cute.


----------



## chebaby

oh i took my bun out today. i co washed with AO GPB but didnt detangle. after i rinsed it out i dried it in a towel and then did a low puff using califia pudding to slick it back. i didnt use any leave in.
tonight i will spray my hair with ojon mist and moisturize it with curls milkshake, put it back in a puff and tie on my scarf. tomorrow i will just take off my scarf and go. i am really getting good at this no co washing everyday thing. im liking it.

saturday im still not sure what i wanna use but i guess ill decide then.

sunday im thinking about putting my hair in some twist but that probably wont happen.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm torn between giving up my TT and using something.  I guess if you know that your hair can't take it then it would be best not to use it.  Right now its the best thing for my hair after using my shower comb.

I'll see how my hair fairs then make a decision.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm torn between giving up my TT and using something.  I guess if you know that your hair can't take it then it would be best not to use it.  Right now its the best thing for my hair after using my shower comb.
> 
> I'll see how my hair fairs then make a decision.



The tt works for me just fine, i take my time and go slow with it. I have been using it 1x a week on wash day since i have had it. The comb and paddle brush gives me breakage.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @SimJam feel better
> 
> @Ltown @chebaby I have a date at 5:30, but before that I am free.
> 
> Does someone wanna give my crippled a$$ a ride?



We can meet about 3-4 I have to be some where too at 5 in silver spring. Where are you from there? I pick you up pm me


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> I have about 1/3 of HV 24/7 Moist left. Can't wait to finish it.
> 
> CurlyNikki just reported that her TT caused split ends .  That is the exact thing I was trying to avoid.  I noticed that the bristles on the TT aren't seamless either, a few of them I saw had some rough edges sticking out.
> 
> I've only used my TT like 4 times, but goodness I'm scared all over again.  It makes my hair so smooth and detangled, but in the back of my head I fear that the constant brushing over and over again would do more harm than good.





chebaby said:


> i can easily see how the TT can cause split ends. for one thing the long teeth is probably what detangles but those little teeth probably sit on the hair and when you slide it down, boom, split ends. i think
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna leave my TT alone.[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never liked the TT  I like denman.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can easily see how the TT can cause split ends. for one thing the long teeth is probably what detangles but those little teeth probably sit on the hair and when you slide it down, boom, split ends. i think
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna leave my TT alone.[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never liked the TT  I like denman.
> 
> 
> 
> at first i thought the denman and TT were very similar but now i see they are not. i prefer the denman too. but i usually denman only my ends maybe 2x a month. usually i just use my comb.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished my hair.

I did a quick moisture prepoo, cowashed with shea moisture for itchie scalp, oil rinsed with my ceramide mix, then DC with Darcy's Pumpkin for 5 hours.  

I just rinsed put in some KBB hair nectar in cocolime, Mozeke almond pudding and a finger coating of KCCC for a lil hold.

I put it in a hump with my banana clip in the back.  My curls look so much better after these dustings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies........

My HTN mini order came today.  Da' Oil is good & butt'rey.

...........


----------



## chebaby

lol so they didnt remove the scent........


----------



## Priss Pot

I just co-washed my hair using more HV 24/7 and detangled with the Magic Jumbo rake.  I used my Knot Today/Castor/Argan/Aloe mix as a leave-in and sealed with shea butter.  I forgot how much shea butter really lays my wet hair down and smoothes it, probably because it's heavy and waxy.  I twisted my hair into a bun and secured with a goody spin pin.


----------



## chebaby

when the local store gets hairveda im going to have to try the 24/7 again.


----------



## Priss Pot

Oh yeah, I used my 2nd No-Buy pass.  I ordered a jar of the KBB mask from BGLH last night and used their 15% coupon code for February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol so they didnt remove the scent........


 
It's just a 4 ounce bottle  But it's definitely buttercreme on Steroids.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's just a 4 ounce bottle *But it's definitely buttercreme on Steroids.....[*/QUOTE]
> that sounds yummy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I'm just sitting around, doing nothing. I washed my hair in the middle of the night. I finished a BFH Mango Macadamia. 

I need a new cell phone...


----------



## mkd

I am not putting the TT down yet either.  Its amazing for me and my DD's hair.  I will revisit my stance if necessary.


----------



## chebaby

i need to get back on my coconut oil grind. i dont know whay i stopped using it. ive been using evoo a lot lately and my hair loves it but i know my hair loves coconut oil too. 
maybe this weekend ill even pick up a can of coconut milk for a treatment of coconut milk, coconut oil, evoo and honey


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> I just co-washed my hair using more HV 24/7 and detangled with the Magic Jumbo rake. I used my Knot Today/Castor/Argan/Aloe mix as a leave-in and sealed with shea butter. *I forgot how much shea butter really lays my wet hair down and smoothes it, probably because it's heavy and waxy.* I twisted my hair into a bun and secured with a goody spin pin.


 

Priss, to the bold that my problem with anything that has shea butter in styling, pomade and creme.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Priss, to the bold that my problem with anything that has shea butter in styling, pomade and creme.


you dont like that it slicks down your wet hair? or you dont like that its heavy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am not putting the TT down yet either*. Its amazing for me and my DD's hair. I will revisit my stance if necessary.


 
Hmp. Me Either.

Lemme go back and read what ya'll talmbout.

@Brownie518

Did you ever get yours?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Me Either.
> 
> Lemme go back and read what ya'll talmbout.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you ever get yours?



Yeah, I did. I used it and it smoothed my hair like nobody's business but it still scares me a little. I used it this afternoon again and it worked great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re:  Tangle Teezer, since I only use it once a week and on damp/conditioned/relaxed hair, I'll keep using it (for now).  

But I can't wait to try out my Super Detangling Bone Comb by Hairsense.

If I love it as much as  the small detangler, I can see putting the TT away too (just not right now) because I love how well The TT smooths...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I did. I used it and* it smoothed my hair like nobody's business* but it still scares me a little. I used it this afternoon again and it worked great.


 
Brownie518

Yup 

It does.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> you dont like that it slicks down your wet hair? or you dont like that its heavy?


 
It's waxy on wet and dry hair, and it just doesn't do anything for me. I"ve tried to make my own mixtures but nothing. The last thing I have right now with shea butter is the shea moisture smoothie, nothing.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Tangle Teezer, since I only use it once a week and on damp/conditioned/relaxed hair, I'll keep using it (for now).
> 
> But I can't wait to try out my Super Detangling Bone Comb by Hairsense.
> 
> If I love it as much as the small detangler, I can see putting the TT away too (just not right now) because I love how well The TT smooths...........


 
I think TT would work for most with relaxer because you shouldn't have alot to detangle?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I think TT would work for most with relaxer because you shouldn't have alot to detangle?*


 
Ltown

Exactly. (And remember the WW on the box?)  

I'm sure it would be alot harder on OUR Natural Hair.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Priss Pot said:


> Have you tried modifying your Denman? When I took out every other row, it went through my hair much better.
> 
> Before using the TT, I was using my Mason Pearson combs which are great on my hair too.


I did modify my denman. It only has 3 rows now.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to start doing it once a month to freshen up my ends and get rid of heat damage gradually.
> 
> I noticed today that my hair looks way better after the 2 dustings I've done so far. The last one I did I took off the scraggly ends until it was the bulk of my hair in each twist. I know some people believe in the lead hairs but for me it wasn't working out well.


So do you twist and dust that way? 



mkd said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 me too! I think I am going to dust once a month. I like my ends fresh and I want to cut this color off. Plus I hate that my hair is uneven and my crown is longer, I don't really believe in lead hairs. *Its not cute.*



My crown is longer too but I know for a fact my curl pattern is looser there and tighter on the sides and the back.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Exactly. (And remember the WW on the box?)
> 
> I'm sure it would be alot harder on OUR Natural Hair.erplexed


 
Well I'm not knocking the TT for anyone just for me, everything don't work for everyone and that why there is something for us all to try and like.  
The TT is not totally out of my reach I do use it for knots in my ends sometime.  I didn't sleep good last night so I'm having me a vodka and cranberry Brownie   I don't have to work tomorrow and it will be raining anyway. I probably won't do hair until tomorrow maybe Chicoro prepoo, poo and dc


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Well I'm not knocking the TT for anyone just for me, everything don't work for everyone and that why there is something for us all to try and like.
> The TT is not totally out of my reach I do use it for knots in my ends sometime.  I didn't sleep good last night so I'm having me a *vodka and cranberry Brownie*   I don't have to work tomorrow and it will be raining anyway. I probably won't do hair until tomorrow maybe Chicoro prepoo, poo and dc



 Umm, haven't had one of those in a minute...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Well I'm not knocking the TT for anyone just for me, everything don't work for everyone and that why there is something for us all to try and like.
> The TT is not totally out of my reach I do use it for knots in my ends sometime. *I didn't sleep good last night so I'm having me a vodka and cranberry Brownie* I don't have to work tomorrow and it will be raining anyway. I probably won't do hair until tomorrow maybe Chicoro prepoo, poo and dc


 
Brownie518

.................


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> I did modify my denman. It only has 3 rows now.
> 
> 
> So do you twist and dust that way?
> 
> 
> 
> My crown is longer too but I know for a fact my curl pattern is looser there and tighter on the sides and the back.


Shay, mine is longer because I messed up my nape.  Its not a good look when I wear my hair curly.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  

Slept good after that cocktail

Naturals or anyone that haven't seen this haircrush post about pin curls video on natural hair it awesome. I'm try this maybe tonight to see if I can get another style. My twist/braidout still sucks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW_e7o2Ith8&feature=feedu


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72  I started dusting in braids and twists when my hair hated heat to do a full out cut.  I'm okay with having slightly uneven hair if it means I have hair on my head.  For me I just try to make sure I take the same amount of hair on each braid/twist.  

One person I saw trims like they would straight hair in layers...holding/stretching the hair out to the side section by section cutting each section so its even.


----------



## natura87

Used up a bottle off Giovanni SAS, a V05 conditioner, a little teeny bottle of Argan oil and an Aussie 3 minute miracle. I'm taking my braids out now, i will wear a braidout for a few days.

I also realized that a TT seems to work better on hair that isnt as kinky as mine, I mean it still works for me, but I suggested my cousin buy one for her son (3 with MBL fine 3bc )and whoa.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Shay, mine is longer because I messed up my nape. Its not a good look when I wear my hair curly.


 
Although my crown is driving me crazy I still always wear my hair curly. I've been wearing two puffs to combat it and I always get compliments because everyone says I look like a little girl and it's cute. I don't know if everyone has seen that commercial with the mom and natural hair and she has two kids and she is like I don't need a third. They show her in the grocery store and in the yard playing with the kids. That little girl with her two puffs. We look like hair twins with our puffs .  My hair does naturally part in the middle and I can wear my hair like that but my hair won't lay down right. I thought of using two cute decorative pins or barrettes but I feel like I look like a poodle. It's a mess . Regardless I still  my hair.


----------



## SimJam

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, feeling a bit better today. 

I feel worse at home (possibly something is blooming or pollen in the area) so Im in office, but everyone is giving me a wide berth 'cause Im coughing and sniffling, I feel like a leppar (sp) 

Im not infectious 

anyhoo. I washed my hair 'cause it looked busted and stale. I shingled and blow dried it last night so I didnt sleep with my hair damp.


----------



## Shay72

Okay ya'll don't know how long it took me to get this pic . It could be better bc I think you can see my coils better in the left puff than the right one. This is a haphazard pull up. Just walked in from my abs class earlier, I'm home today, and pulled my hair up.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> I did modify my denman. It only has 3 rows now.
> 
> 
> So do you twist and dust that way?
> 
> 
> 
> My crown is longer too but I know for a fact my curl pattern is looser there and tighter on the sides and the back.



My crown is longer, but that is probably becuase when I did have a relaxer I never really "got" that area. I would just skip over it.


----------



## Shay72

OT--My vitamix is here! I am so excited !

Regarding my pic I will try to take another one when I  use aloe vera gel and a scarf because my hair is more defined and you will get to see how I actually wear it in public.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam hope you get better.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 very pretty hair!  You've had a lot of growth.


----------



## Brownie518

Your hair looks cute,Shay! 

It really has grown a lot!!

It's been sleeting here all day. And now the temperature is starting to drop...oh wait!!! I just looked up and its like a blizzard outside!!!!!! Wow. I wasn't expecting to see that. Anyway, I guess I'm in for the day so I hope someone is around to chat...


----------



## Shay72

mkd 
Brownie518 
Thanks 

I've been working a bit from home today and the amount of ****ery is stressful. I need people to do their dayum job so it doesn't affect mine. Cries.....


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @mkd
> @Brownie518
> Thanks
> 
> I've been working a bit from home today and the amount of ****ery is stressful.* I need people to do their dayum job so it doesn't affect mine.* Cries.....



Thats how I felt Tuesday at work. This woman really needed a quick :buttkick: but it would have just been like  and I still would have been .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Cute 'Fro Puffs Shay!  Nice Progress & Cute Coilies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be Henna'ing in the a.m.  I've already mixed it. Will let the dye release overnight.  Will cowash 1st thing in the a.m. and get started. 

I have a 5:45 Pedi tomorrow evening, so I hope to be finished with everything by then.


----------



## Brownie518

I have to work Saturday night. If I plan to do a 2nd wash this week, I'll do it early Saturday morning. Either that or a quick wash on Monday morning after work.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay i love your colochas.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, La. What's up, girl? Nice to see you round these parts!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La. What's up, girl? Nice to see you round these parts!!!



Hey ms.b trying to hold on and stay up, i am exhausted .


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Thats how I felt Tuesday at work. This woman really needed a quick :buttkick: but it would have just been like  and I still would have been .


 
This one thing has such a huge impact on so many things .

IDareT'sHair
La Colocha
Thanks !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Super Detangler (Bone Comb) came today.  Can't wait to try it out.

Wish I had "Super Hair" to Detangle tho'

Will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Super Detangler (Bone Comb) came today.  Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> *Wish I had "Super Hair"* to Detangle tho'
> 
> Will try it out tomorrow.



Girl, stop. I know your hair must be coming in so healthy now.


----------



## La Colocha

Saturday's will be my new wash day, i just can't do it friday anymore. Month 2 of the no-buy is almost done. But i have picked up another habit going to the mall and buying stuff. My budget has been blown but the really sad part is that i don't care, i like being able to buy what i want and not worry about how much it is or am i spending too much, but i have goals so on march 1st no more mall *cries softly*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Little Income Tax was deposited today.  

Lawd....Lemme Do Da' Right Thang.  


.............


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Saturday's will be my new wash day, i just can't do it friday anymore. Month 2 of the no-buy is almost done. But i have picked up another habit going to the mall and buying stuff. My budget has been blown but the really sad part is that i don't care,* i like being able to buy what i want and not worry about how much it is or am i spending too much, but i have goals* so on march 1st no more mall *cries softly*.



I like that, too!  I wish I could do that all the time. Being responsible really sucks a$$ sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## mkd

My SSI it came, has anyone used the jojoba healthy hair serum?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> My SSI it came, has anyone used the jojoba healthy hair serum?



Hey, m!! I have.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I like that, too!  I wish I could do that all the time. Being responsible really sucks a$$ sometimes, doesn't it?



Girl yeah it blows goats,but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Little Income Tax was deposited today.
> 
> Lawd....Lemme Do Da' Right Thang.
> 
> 
> .............



Stay strong, T!!! 

I'm laughing at your 'location' right now...


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Girl yeah *it blows goats*,but it was fun while it lasted.



I've never heard that...


----------



## mkd

Hey Ms B!

Whats your review of it?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I've never heard that...


That is country farmer backwoods corn speak, some guy said this at a job i used to work at and i have been saying it every since, you know its bad when it blows goats, we called him hillbilly.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey Ms B!
> 
> Whats your review of it?



I actually like it. I would use it to seal when I airdried or sat under the dryer.  I also added it to my DCs sometimes. My hair always came out smooth and shiny when I used it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72  You hair looks so cute and healthy!  Nice progress.

La Colocha Hey miss lady...the mall is addictive.  I live down the street from one and it takes a lot not to go in.  Sometimes I just like to walk around and ppl watch.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Well Ladies  I'm on my way to work.  My last night and its OT...Hallelujah!

Have a good night.

Spritz hair with moisture mix, steamed in shower, laid the sides down with almond glaze and was done.  I'm liking this style.  Sunday night or Monday will be wash day.


----------



## mkd

I need to wash my hair.  Anyone else going to be doing their hair?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I need to wash my hair.  Anyone else going to be doing their hair?



I might do mine early in the morning. Before I go to sleep for work Sat. night. 

What are you planning to use?


----------



## mkd

B, I am going to use the giovanni you put me on to and the ssi stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> B, I am going to use the giovanni you put me on to and the ssi stuff.



Yeah, that Giovanni is nice. Maybe I'll use some Okra...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' Decide what I wanna DC with tomorrow?

HV Sitrinillah
Komaza Hair Care either Olive or Intensive

These are Open. I still have that ButtersnBars to use up too. 

So, I currently have 4 DC'ers open (which is past my personal limit).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In the Morning Imma:

Clarify -- Abba Molasses Clarifying 'Poo
Nexxus Emergencee
Co-Cleanse w/BFH Honeymint Spice Cleansing Conditioner
Henna
VO5 to Rinse Out
Indigo
VO5 to Rinse Out
DC/Steam 45 minutes to 1 hour
Leave In & Dry Under Dryer


----------



## SimJam

Im going to co-wash my hair tonight and sleep in some BFH shea almond coconut deep con with aloe (phew that was a mouthful)

hate how my hair feels with this ecostyler in it. Dunno why I even bothered to use it last nite.

I know I cuddnt do drugs ... I think Im high on cough syrup, I kept chatting crap today in my meetings and I cried at my desk today (well my face was hurting from sinus pressure and ear infection) but I NEVER cry in public, and NEVER anywhere my biotchy co-workers cud ever see hear ****shocked****


----------



## Brownie518

Sim, I really hope you start feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Awwww Simmie!

I Sure hope you feel better soon!

You had an interesting day.  ..........


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08
Thanks!

Komaza changed the scent for the Intense Moisture Therapy. It used to smell . Now it just smells like conditioner....BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tryna' Decide what I wanna DC with tomorrow?
> 
> *HV Sitrinillah*
> *Komaza Hair Care either Olive or Intensive*
> 
> These are Open. I still have that ButtersnBars to use up too.
> 
> So, I currently have 4 DC'ers open (which is past my personal limit).


 

I like all of these!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> Thanks!
> 
> *Komaza changed the scent for the Intense Moisture Therapy. It used to smell *. Now it just smells like conditioner....BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


 
What??????

I Loved the way that Smelled


----------



## Brownie518

I just checked and I only made 5 hair purchases in Feb...Hydratherma Naturals, New Directions Aromatics for oils, some other site for oils, and I went to the BSS and got some CPR, Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin, and combs. I also got a custom DC from BFH. Thats nothing for me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just checked and I only made 5 hair purchases in Feb*...Hydratherma Naturals, New Directions Aromatics for oils, some other site for oils, and I went to the BSS and got some CPR, Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin, and combs. I also got a custom DC from BFH. *Thats nothing for me...*


 
Brownie518

That's good Ms. B! 

I know I bought a _boat-load_ of stuff especially with those Sales I had.  Mostly HTN & some other staple-like stuff.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. im just getting home from the emergency room. i was in a car accident. the guy behind me slammed into me and i slammed into the car in front of me. but im ok, just a little pain.


----------



## EllePixie

Omg Che! I'm glad you're okay. How scary...


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> OT--My vitamix is here! I am so excited !
> 
> Regarding my pic I will try to take another one when I use aloe vera gel and a scarf because my hair is more defined and you will get to see how I actually wear it in public.


 

Shay what are you going to mix in the vitamix? I mix green and protein smoothies in mine.  I know how you feel about pictures, your hair has grown alot and it looks good and strong!


----------



## chebaby

shay i love the afro puff.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey ladies. im just getting home from the emergency room. i was in a car accident. the guy behind me slammed into me and i slammed into the car in front of me. but im ok, just a little pain.


 
What, I'm glad you are doing good, get some rest!


----------



## SimJam

Oh wow. chebaby !!!!!! good to know you are not hurt too much.

make sure to get a checkup for whiplash etc.

please everyone be safe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey ladies. im just getting home from the emergency room. i was in a car accident. the guy behind me slammed into me and i slammed into the car in front of me. but im ok, just a little pain.*


 
chebaby

Awww Che!  That's terrible.  

Glad you weren't hurt.

How bad is your car????

You should still soak in a nice hot tub.  You may not feel it until tomorrow.

Is the weather bad there?


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Omg Che! I'm glad you're okay. How scary...


thanx. it was my first accident and i couldnt think straight at all. i was so out of it i didnt even call the police. well i couldnt even if i wanted to because my glasses and cell phone flew in the back seat i can laugh about it now because im ok but at the time i was so shaken.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> Sim, I really hope you start feeling better.


 
tnx @Brownie518 i didnt even know adults cud get ear infections 
but now I understand why babys/kids are so cranky when they have them

Miss T ....   interesting indeed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Awww Che!  That's terrible.
> 
> Glad you weren't hurt.
> 
> How bad is your car????
> 
> You should still soak in a nice hot tub.  You may not feel it until tomorrow.
> 
> Is the weather bad there?


my car is all screwed up. dude hit me really hard which is hard for me to believe because we were in traffic. i was stopped and so was the car in front. my back door wont open and the bumper might as well not even be there.
and no, the weather isnt bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my car is all screwed up.* dude hit me really hard which is hard for me to believe because we were in traffic. *i was stopped and so was the car in front. my back door wont open and the bumper might as well not even be there.*
> and no, the weather isnt bad.


 
chebaby

I knew you were going to say your car was bad. 

Especially since he hit you from behind and then you hit someone in front of you.

That's terrible.  But thankful you weren't hurt.

You should still take a hot bath and some Ibprofuen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> tnx @Brownie518 i didnt even know adults cud get ear infections
> but now I understand why babys/kids are so cranky when they have them
> 
> *Miss T ....  interesting indeed*.


 
SimJam

Poor Baby.

I laughed at your description of your day. *sorry* From being loopy to tears. 

Girl....You really had a day!

Please feel better soon.  Nothing's worse than Sinus Pain, Pressure, Headache.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I knew you were going to say your car was bad.
> 
> Especially since he hit you from behind and then you hit someone in front of you.
> 
> That's terrible.  But thankful you weren't hurt.
> 
> You should still take a hot bath and some *Ibprofuen*.


yea i will soak a little later. and they gave me some of the bolded. the pain is only in my breast(either the seat belt or i hit the steering wheel) so i should be fine.

im getting ready to slather my hair in coconut oil and tomorrow i will co wash with curls sublime.


----------



## chebaby

sim, sorry you had a bad day but your description of it is so funny lol.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> What??????
> 
> I Loved the way that Smelled


They are all kinds of wrong for changing the scent. I used to open the jar and just smell it .



chebaby said:


> hey ladies. im just getting home from the emergency room. i was in a car accident. the guy behind me slammed into me and i slammed into the car in front of me. but im ok, just a little pain.


Happy to hear that you are fine .



Ltown said:


> Shay what are you going to mix in the vitamix? I mix green and protein smoothies in mine. I know how you feel about pictures, your hair has grown alot and it looks good and strong!


I plan to do all kinds of smoothies then I will see what else I can get into with it. I want to juice with it too. I'm planning to at least get 1-2 raw meals in a day so this will help. I felt so good when I did that 2 week or was it 1 week I don't remember fruit & veggie diet. I lost 10 lbs and I wasn't even exercising then. My ultimate goal is to do a whole foods/superfoods lifestyle with some raw thrown in . My problem is I buy processed good food (ie, prepackaged stuff from Trader Joe's) when it could be even better if I just made it myself. I need to find a balance.

Ltown
chebaby
Thank you !


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> sim, sorry you had a bad day but your description of it is so funny lol.


 
Chile as u said abt your accident, I can **kinda** laugh abt it now.

Miss T I have 5 more days of meds ... only 3 of them being work days thank goodness


----------



## chebaby

i forgot i had some giovanni direct leave in. all these threads about haircrush reminded me.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey ladies. im just getting home from the emergency room. i was in a car accident. the guy behind me slammed into me and i slammed into the car in front of me. but im ok, just a little pain.



Wow, Che!! Glad you weren't seriously hurt!! 

ETA:I got rear-ended in '08 and I thought I was okay until the next day.I ended up having to go to physical therapy for 6 weeks. So take care of yourself.


----------



## hannan

Take care of yourself, Che. Glad you weren't hurt too bad!

Continuous lurk mode, ladies. Wash day tomorrow. I don't even know what to use...as usual. Bleh!


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> Wow, Che!! Glad you weren't seriously hurt!!
> 
> ETA:I got rear-ended in '08 and I thought I was okay until the next day.I ended up having to go to physical therapy for 6 weeks. So take care of yourself.



glad your good che!

Same here.  I was rear ended.  My ex kept asking me if I wanted to go to the hospital.  I said no.  The next morning, my whole body was in pain.  I went to physical for 8 weeks.  The pt said that my back and ab muscles froze up or something or the other.  All I know was that my body hurt.  I was given a muscle relaxer.


----------



## BrownBetty

chebaby said:


> i forgot i had some giovanni direct leave in. all these threads about haircrush reminded me.




My hair used to love the direct leave in.  Now not so much.  I have a bottle sitting in my stash.  I am going to revisit in a bit.


----------



## mkd

Che, I am glad you are ok.  Get some rest.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Wow, Che!! Glad you weren't seriously hurt!!
> 
> ETA:I got rear-ended in '08 and I thought I was okay until the next day.I ended up having to go to physical therapy for 6 weeks. So take care of yourself.





BrownBetty said:


> glad your good che!
> 
> Same here.  I was rear ended.  My ex kept asking me if I wanted to go to the hospital.  I said no.  The next morning, my whole body was in pain.  I went to physical for 8 weeks.  The pt said that my back and ab muscles froze up or something or the other.  All I know was that my body hurt.  I was given a muscle relaxer.


wow im sorry to hear about the accidents you all were in. thats crazy how one minute you feel fine and the next you need physical therapy.


----------



## chebaby

BrownBetty said:


> My hair used to love the direct leave in.  Now not so much.  I have a bottle sitting in my stash.  I am going to revisit in a bit.


i was actually thinking of using this tomorrow but ill save it until it gets warm.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, che sorry about your car and i am glad that you are ok. Sim get better also. I am up early and ready to make use of this day, its snowed last night a few inches nothing major. Will start my hair later on.


----------



## Ltown

Che, I sorry about your car but at least you are fine.   I had one of those accidents like that here too, it was right after buying my car.  I was just sitting in traffic, looking in my mirror I seen the idiot flying coming toward me.  Although my car wasn't damage bad my body felt it.  So be careful, get some rest.  Is your car drivable? 

So we better cancel our meet up beside everyone had something to do, and you need to stay home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.......

Hope everyone's Saturday is off to a good start. I'm up. Just Clarified and getting ready to Slap this Henna in right quick.

Will leave it on for about 3 hours and proceed with the Indigo. Thought I'd use up my Abba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo -- close, but no cigar. Still have about 1 more use.erplexed

Would purchase this one again, if I found it on the _cheap_ (like I did this bottle...at TJ Maxx Clearance) It really does smell like Molasses and it isn't overly stripping.

But I have on hand: Nexxus Aloe Rid, Elucence Clarifying, Eulcence Acidifying, Joico Chelating, AG Clarifying and prolly something else....so I don't need another Clarifying Shampoo. 

Oh, and I just picked up Redken Chelating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Package of Henna.  I have 1 Back Up.  Will Re-up possibly in May.

For Co-Cleansing I thought I would try BFH Marshmallow Cotton (or whatever it's called).  I like it.


----------



## chebaby

Hi everyOne I'm up at this class and the instructor isn't here. With man. I co washed today with curls sublime and used Aveda be curly as my leave in. It looks ok.

I feel good no aches or pains besides my breast. So that's a plus.


----------



## chebaby

That was supposed to say WTH man lol. I'm on my phone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> That was supposed to say WTH man lol. I'm on my phone.


 
chebaby

Good You're Feeling okay today

What class are you taking?  Something for work?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I co washed today with curls sublime and used Aveda be curly as my leave in. It looks ok.*


 
chebaby

Are you doing anything else to your hair this weekend?  

Imma Rinse this Henna out about 11:00


----------



## Ese88

back in braids. Nothing new to report. I think next time i'm gonna get some kinky twists.


----------



## chebaby

It's a class for work. The instructor never showed up and they are saying it is rescheduLed for 1:30. I don't know if I'm going back.

I may do my hair over. It's dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I may do my hair over. It's dry.*


 
chebaby

If you re-do it...what you gone use?


----------



## Ltown

T, hope this do not duplicate but why do you have so much clarifying poo?  I never do but I poo a lot   I use vo5 once didn't feel like it was different than hard poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, hope this do not duplicate *but why do you have so much clarifying poo? *I never do but I poo a lot I use vo5 once didn't feel like it was different than hard poo.


 
Ltown

Girl .... you already know why  .......... 

No legitimate reason.erplexed  

Hmp.  I know I don't need any more.  

I 'rarely' use Shampoo.  Only to: (a) Neutralize (b) Clarify.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If you re-do it...what you gone use?


i just finished co washing with curls sublime and using curls milkshake as a leave in. my hair is wrapped in a towel right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just finished co washing with curls sublime and using curls milkshake as a leave in. my hair is wrapped in a towel right now.*


 
Imma Rinse this mess out in a few myself.  Then apply this Indigo until about 3:00.  

I think I will steam with Komaza Intensive.


----------



## natura87

Che and Simjam, I hope you both get well soon.

I did a HOT last night with Sunflower Oil and Vatika Frosting. I finished a bottle of Sunflower oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, got done with all my running and im going to take a nap for a bit, sleepy, I wish when we are tired we can just stop where ever we are and just sleep. Pull over driving and take a nap, stop working and take a nap, get in the cart at the store and take a nap , naps are heaven.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey ladies, got done with all my running and im going to take a nap for a bit, sleepy*, I wish when we are tired we can just stop where ever we are and just sleep. *Pull over driving and take a nap, stop working and take a nap, get in the cart at the store and take a nap *, naps are heaven.


 
Get Some Rest Girl!

Enjoy your Shut-Eye

.......Hmp. I ain't tryna' Stop, Drop & Roll Errwhere


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Get Some Rest Girl!
> 
> Enjoy your Shut-Eye
> 
> .......Hmp. I ain't tryna' Stop, Drop & Roll Errwhere



Lmao, girl when im out especially on friday's after work i have to turn around and come home sometimes, i can't even make it to my destination.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, girl when im out especially on friday's after work *i have to turn around and come home sometimes, i can't even make it to my destination*.


 
That's too Funny.  

That's how I feel sometimes about having my Washday on Fridays.erplexed  

It has its Pros & Cons


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, got done with all my running and im going to take a nap for a bit, sleepy, I wish when we are tired we can just stop where ever we are and just sleep. Pull over driving and take a nap, stop working and take a nap, get in the cart at the store and take a nap , naps are heaven.



I love naps too, although naps for me are at least 4 hours. I college I would come back from class and just nap. If I could get paid to nap, I seriously would. 

I am about to DC, I am not sure what I will use though. I have quite a few DCs to choose from.


----------



## chebaby

im in such a bad mood. i get to the class again and no one shows upo. who do i see sitting there waiting? my ex SO. on top of that everyone keeps *****ing about the damn accident. what if the guys insurance isnt legit? what if you get screwed? thats a lot of money to get it fixed. well what do you want me to do? either everything will work out or im gonna have to pay to fix my car. *****ing aint gonna change that. 
damn.  im just in a screwed up mood. wth didnt they secure a damn instrcutor? wth was i sitting in the damn parking lot for an hour TWICE today. ****ing assholes.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> im in such a bad mood. i get to the class again and no one shows upo. who do i see sitting there waiting? my ex SO. on top of that everyone keeps *****ing about the damn accident. what if the guys insurance isnt legit? what if you get screwed? thats a lot of money to get it fixed. well what do you want me to do? either everything will work out or im gonna have to pay to fix my car. *****ing aint gonna change that.
> damn. im just in a screwed up mood. wth didnt they secure a damn instrcutor? wth was i sitting in the damn parking lot for an hour TWICE today. ****ing assholes.


 

oh, no on called the police?  I thought you meant that you didn't call, but someone else at the scene called.

Nonetheless, If you got his DL #, and tag number, you should be fine.

I hope you feel better, don't let, shoulda, woulda, or coulda get you down.  Just go home and relax.


----------



## chebaby

no i didnt call to police. no one did. when he hit me my phone flew somewhere and so did my glasses. i didnt find my phone until i moved the seats and stuff. but i got all the info its just shoulda woulda couldas bugging me all darn day. but im just gonna ignore it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer Now.  I finished up:

1 16 ounce Jar of Komaza Intensive *I have a b-u I haven't smelled yet.
1 V05 Moisture Milks

Glad I finished up a coupla' things this washday.  

Will finish Steaming, Apply L-I prolly HTN Protein & Follicle Booster, Argan & Dry.

Will finish in time for my 5:45 Pedi.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby God is good it will all work out. Don't let others take way your joy.

I'm thinking about dying my hair using herbatint. Has anyone used this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

Thanks Girl, but I had to do some back door mess to get in this Thread.  

This was the only one I was locked out oferplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby
curlyhersheygirl

Che:  Curly is right.  Everything will be fine.  

You're not injured and that was a blessing.  Everything will be fine.

Stay Positive.


----------



## chebaby

Thanx y'all. I just had SO take me to the natural store so I could feel better 
They had the 8oz jar of bee mine bee-u-tiful conditioner so I got that along with the avocado conditioner, repair me, olive you and mhc twist out cream.
My hair needs a treatment so tomorrow I got a date with repair me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Thanx y'all.* I just had SO take me to the natural store so I could feel better *
> *They had the 8oz jar of bee mine bee-u-tiful conditioner so I got that along with the avocado conditioner, repair me, olive you and mhc twist out cream.*
> My hair needs a treatment so tomorrow I got a date with repair me.


 
WOW!  Geesh!  *Falls Out Looking at this List*

You really DID Need to Feel Better!  .............

*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer.  Used a Little BBD Stretch, HTN Follicle Booster & a Little Pure Argan.

After my Pedi I will M&S with HTN Lotion & Oil.  Need to do a quick run to the Post Office & I might swing by DSW.

I have a Gift Card & a Coupon.  But I hate to do all that running around in Flip Flops & it's Cold.  I know I'll go to the P.O.

Not so sure about DSW tho'.


----------



## chebaby

T, I no u really don't wanna go to the PO lol. I'm right by a dsw and thought about going in but spent all my money on hair stuff lol. I got my mom a HTN oil too. Hopes she likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, I no u really don't wanna go to the PO lol. I'm right by a dsw and thought about going in but spent all my money on hair stuff lol. *I got my mom a HTN oil too. Hopes she likes it*.


 
@chebaby

That was nice of you. You are So Sweet.

I'm sure she'll love it. Did you smell it?

ETA:  Believe it or not, I'm not sending packages.  I need Stamps & a M.O.


----------



## JerriBlank

http://m.sephora.com/aHR0cDovL3d3dy...jdC5qaHRtbD9pZD1QMjgyOTMwJmNhdGVnb3J5SWQ9Qjcw

This is free with any $25 purchase from sephora. Enter code "pequi" at checkout. I don't really do serums so I'll pass. Plus one of my pet peeves after becoming more hair knowledgeable is seeing a serum touted as an oil. I don't like it.


----------



## mkd

Che, don't let everyone worry you.  If his insurance isn't legit, that is what uninsured motorist coverage is for.  It is mandatory that you carry that on your policy in GA, I don't know about up there.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> T, hope this do not duplicate *but why do you have so much clarifying poo?*  I never do but I poo a lot   I use vo5 once didn't feel like it was different than hard poo.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> *Girl .... you already know why  ..........
> 
> No legitimate reason*  .erplexed



 I was about to say "Is Ltown really askin that???"


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Thanx y'all. I just had SO take me to the natural store so I could feel better
> They had the 8oz jar of bee mine bee-u-tiful conditioner so I got that along with the avocado conditioner, repair me, olive you and mhc twist out cream.
> My hair needs a treatment so tomorrow I got a date with repair me.



Nice haul, Che. I know that sure did make you feel better!


----------



## Shay72

Even if police are called they can make a decision not to come to the scene. It has happened to me before. In Virginia, you are required to carry at least liability insurance.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

hello ladies...I am under the steamer now with the KBB masque...this is my first time using it and I have one more on deck, hope I love it as much as yall do, it felt really good going on...I took my weave out last night...my hair seemed to be shedding excessively...my hair is still the same length so I hope it really is normal for 3 weeks without detangling. This was my first install since my BC...I didnt even last 3 weeks lol.

I did an overnight HOT with vatika frosting, I used it up (let me go document that in T's HOT thread lol). I shampooed with yes to carrots, did a protein treatment under the pibbs with Claudie's protein treatment (thanks T!!) and after that I did an unplanned black tea rinse.

When I get from under the steamer I will rinse and detangle with Qhemet CTDG and twist my hair with BRBC and roll it on satin rollers...I am trying a new style for next week!
My hair seems to really be lacking in strength, I need to start henna'ing...I think I need to go over to ayurnaturalbeauty and get some indigo and cassia, I may wait until next week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was about to say "Is Ltown really askin that???" *


 
Hmp.

Girl...You know she was Clowin'. 

Tryna' be Funny

...............

Brownie518
Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I did an overnight HOT with vatika frosting, I used it up (let me go document that in T's HOT thread lol). I shampooed with yes to carrots, *did a protein treatment under the pibbs with Claudie's protein treatment (thanks T!!) *and after that I did an unplanned black tea rinse.


 
beautyaddict1913

Beauty:  What did you think of Claudie's Protein Rx?  

(And No....Thank You)


----------



## Brownie518

T, have you used the Redken one yet? Is that the one in the white bottle?

I found that to be a bit strong for me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, have you used the Redken one yet? Is that the one in the white bottle?
> 
> I found that to be a bit strong for me...


 
@Brownie518

I haven't gotten it in the mail yet. Yep. It's that one. 

I hope it's not 'skrong'.erplexed

If it is I'll dilute it with water first. I'm sure it will take me a while to get to it. 

You saw my list of Clarifying/Chelating 'Poos


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I haven't gotten it in the mail yet. Yep. It's that one.
> 
> I hope it's not 'skrong'.erplexed
> 
> If it is I'll dilute it with water first. I'm sure it will take me a while to get to it.
> 
> You saw my list of Clarifying/Chelating 'Poos



Yeah, I had to dilute mine, too.  

And yes ...I saw your list....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I had to dilute mine, too.*
> 
> *And yes ...I saw your list....*


 
Brownie518

I ain't gone be chelating 'often'...... 

But the Joico Chelating is good.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, do yall know i just got up not too long ago from my " nap" smh, i am tired of third shift, now i will be up all night.


----------



## mkd

I bought a blowdryer and diffuser today.  I feel like washing my hair again and using them.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - What blowdryer did you get?


----------



## La Colocha

Finally starting my hair, i am prepooing with moist 24/7 and castor oil, going to cowash instead of poo with suave and dc with bfh she almond coconut dc. Going to braid my hair with the dew and kbn oil.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I was about to say "Is Ltown really askin that???"


 
Brownie, and T, I was serious I really wanted to know because maybe I need to clarify more, because I never do

Today I'm dying the temple, prepoo with aloe/wgo, dc with giovanni smoothnsilk, and will attempt   to rollerset!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I went to see the Alvin Ailey Dancers last night.  It was Phenomenal!!  I was just in awe of the dancing and the control of their bodies and endurance to dance those long sets.  Definitely will go see them again.

I wore my hair in the same style as earlier this week.  I did refresh it.  Cowashed with the shea moisture (less than 1 use left).  Used KBB and Mozeke sweet almond pudding.  I used my Ecostyler but that was way to thick so I only used it on the sides and the front.  I used KCCC on my curls in the back.

The ecostyler was looking like it was going to dry white...was not playing well with others, so I used the blowdryer to dry it and make sure it didn't.  Then I spritz with my moisture spritz to make sure it wasn't crunchy.  

I really like this style very versatile.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, I bought a cheapish remington ionic dryer.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hisbiscus Shine & Hold Moisture Mist. I will repurchase at some point. I'm making a mix of aloe vera juice and Komaza's Hair Oil. I've noticed by doing this pre poo that as soon as I spray my hair with the aloe/oil mix my hair is instantly moisturized and the curls are popping. So I will use this to "juice" my hair but I will need to be careful. I'm happy Claudie's braid spray is on the way so I can alternate. I don't want my hair to get over moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Brownie, and T, I was serious I really wanted to know because maybe I need to clarify more, because I never do*


 
Ltown 

I like to clarify especially when I try out a new product, have build-up.  I also use it 1 week post relaxer.  

I also use it when I henna/indigo to get my hair 'clean' so the Henna/Indigo take better. 

I just went a little _overboard_ buying Clarifying/Chelating 'Poos.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
right now i have olive you on my dry hair. i will leave it on for an hour, or so then shampoo with aphogee and then condition and detangle with repair me. 
i will bun with giovanni direct and sunshine. and of course slick in down with califia pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> right now i have olive you on my dry hair. i will leave it on for an hour, or so then shampoo with aphogee and then condition and detangle with repair me.
> i will bun with giovanni direct and sunshine. and of course slick in down with califia pudding


 
chebaby

Sounds good!

I just did my HTN Regi i.e. Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion, Oil.  

Hey:  What did your Mom think about her Oil.  Has she tried it yet?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> I just did my HTN Regi i.e. Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion, Oil.
> 
> Hey:  What did your Mom think about her Oil.  Has she tried it yet?


she looked at it but havent tried it yet. i have her hooked on shea butter right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she looked at it but havent tried it yet. *i have her hooked on shea butter right now*


 
chebaby

Done turned Mama into a PJ


----------



## Charz

Hello everyone


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Done turned Mama into a PJ


not my fault i tried to told her she called me crazy for all the pounds of shea butter i have and now she want some.


----------



## Charz

I'm tired of rollersets.

I wanna do wash and goes, braidouts and wet bunning.


----------



## chebaby

your w&g is beautiful charz. our hair isnt too different. i dont think you would get a ton of tangles and knots because i dont. detangling is usually a breeze for me and i never sleep with twists or anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not my fault i tried to told her *she called me crazy for all the pounds of shea butter i have and now she want some.*


 
chebaby

It's easy to push someone over the Edge when you're Haulin' like a Mad Woman

I've done pretty good (so far) not going completely Buck-Wild

I 'heard' HV is having a Sale the end of March.  Would like to get a coupla' bottles of MoistPRO & some other stuff.

So, I'll be breaking my March No-Buy for that. 

And I want to save some money to get that DRC-28 when Charz goes to the Hair Show


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> your w&g is beautiful charz. our hair isnt too different. i dont think you would get a ton of tangles and knots because i dont. detangling is usually a breeze for me and i never sleep with twists or anything.



Thank you chebaby

Yeah I just finger detangled my hair after wearing a WnG for a week and it wasn't bad at all. I just make sure to sleep with it pulled back.

It's getting hot too lady around here. And WnG's and such are so much faster to do...

But when I don't rollerset I use up more products. I'm itching to do a Qhemet order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

Yes.  I Agree.  It's very Beautiful.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

Did you want me to get you some on the cheap cheap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Did you want me to get you some on the cheap cheap?*


 
Charz

Okay Ms. Ratchet

What we doin'  I shoulda' known you had Da' Hook-Up

I don't want you to go to any extra trouble -- Just whenever you pick up yours.......

If you can get it on the cheap-cheap....Sure...Why not.

pm Me.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hello everyone


 
hey I guess you got the 411 yesterday about us not meeting

How long do it take for your washngo to dry?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Ltown, What's Up?

Is this your Wash Day?  What are you using?


----------



## chebaby

ok i just got finished shampooing and conditioning my hair. i couldnt find my damn comb and had to detangle with the denman.  i havent detangled my whole head with the denman in so long and i dont like it then i added giovanii direct all over and my hair turned white i guess my hair has to be soaking wet to use this. all i did was blot my hair with my towel for literally 5 seconds and boom, it was like 70% dry so the direct didnt sink in. now i have it drying in my towel so i hope it sinks in.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hey Ltown, What's Up?
> 
> Is this your Wash Day? What are you using?


 

Yes, I started early dye the temple, wash with emu shampoo, use up claude protein, dc with giovanni. Jasmines are my last 2 better dc conditioners so I'm holding on to them   I did a crappy rollerset with bigger roller they partially dried could fit under the hood dryer so finish with blow dry and flat iron. I'll probably sweat that out by Tuesday workout.


----------



## chebaby

my hair looked so good when i took off my towel. i forgot how giovnni makes my hair looks so good but i slicked that bad boy back in a bun lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....

I was wondering where errbody was at?

I just rubbed in my little evening HTN Regi.  Made 2 'imaginery' carts.  A HV & a HTN.

Ya'll keep me posted on KBB Flash Wednesday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm lurking.  Just getting in from Sunday Dinner with the fam.

Thinking of mixing up some Cassia for tomorrow and adding in my left over henna.  Going to treat my hair as I do some early Spring Cleaning around the house.

My PJ mother (she is bad ya'll) was trying to talk me into buying some Koils by Nature and some other stuff from Whole Foods.  I told her my stash is big enough right now and I'm not going to try anything new for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *My PJ mother (she is bad ya'll) was trying to talk me into buying some Koils by Nature and some other stuff from Whole Foods. I told her my stash is big enough right now and I'm not going to try anything new for a while.*


 
That's Cute Vonnie

Did they have any products that looked interesting?


----------



## Ltown

Nothing, happen with me I had homework now watching snapped.  Anyone watching oscar? I usually don't watch it, will probably watch big love on hbo.  

Where is fab?  Hope she doing well!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

It's funny how many traits you pick up from your parents unknowingly.

I never saw my Mom's stash until I moved back to Jerze in 09.  She had/has all kinds of stuff.

I haven't been to WF in a while.  She has been trying to get me to check out some of the new brands they have there but I know that store will have me backsliding into my really bad PJ ways with the quickness.  

The Oil thread has me wanting to try out all kinds of oil that WF has and this prepoo has me going thru aloe juice like crazy.  The food section is another weakness for me there as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> It's funny how many traits you pick up from your parents unknowingly.
> 
> I never saw my Mom's stash until I moved back to Jerze in 09. She had/has all kinds of stuff.
> 
> *I haven't been to WF in a while. She has been trying to get me to check out some of the new brands they have there but I know that store will have me backsliding into my really bad PJ ways with the quickness. *
> 
> *The Oil thread has me wanting to try out all kinds of oil that WF has and this prepoo has me going thru aloe juice like crazy. The food section is another weakness for me there as well.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

erplexedI never thought about going to WF's to check out their Oils

Hmp.  You're right.  I need to stay away from there too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Whole Foods carries lots of good stuff.  I"m glad its kinda far from me so not to tempt me.

The Natural store also has great stuff.  I know I can get some oils there rather than online tho the price is higher.

A PJ can't go anywhere and not be tempted


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Whole Foods carries lots of good stuff.  I"m glad its kinda far from me so not to tempt me.
> 
> The Natural store also has great stuff.  I know I can get some oils there rather than online tho the price is higher.
> 
> A PJ can't go anywhere and not be tempted



So true I always go crazy in there for natural stuff and the cooked food section is great, dd loves buffets but it costly because it by weight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Whole Foods carries lots of good stuff. *I"m glad its kinda far from me so not to tempt me.*
> 
> The Natural store also has great stuff. I know I can get some oils there rather than online tho the price is higher.
> 
> *A PJ can't go anywhere and not be tempted*


 
They are far from me too. There's a Trader Joe close to me tho'. (Never been in one).

But there is a WF fairly close to my job


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Wegmans started doing there cooked food by container size, which helps.  The regular size is $6 and you can taste test a few dishes that way.  The sushi at both places is good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I like TJ but its small and the stuff is a lil more expensive than Wegman's or WF.  I do stop myself from looking at hair stuff there since ppl swear by it and I don't need to get hooked on there stuff and food there as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I like TJ but its small and the stuff is a lil more expensive than Wegman's or WF. *I do stop myself from looking at hair stuff there since ppl swear by it and I don't need to get hooked on there stuff and food there as well*


 
And that's exactly why I've never gone in.  Although folx tell me all the time:  "You would love it" 

And That's the reason why I've never gone in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I feel that way about online vendors too.  As much as I would love to try stuff and  support ppl esp after great reviews it takes great restraint to not view the webpages and look at the products.

Tjmaxx, Ross, and Marshalls are other dangerous places too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I feel that way about online vendors too. As much as I would love to try stuff and support ppl esp after great reviews it takes great restraint to not view the webpages and look at the products.
> 
> *Tjmaxx, Ross, and Marshalls are other dangerous places too.*


 
Definite HOT SPOTS  ................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

A lady at church reminded me of those places when she got gifts for $3-5.

That used to be my fave place to shop for clothes.  Brand name clothes for cheap prices.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, just checking in won't be on long. I am so mad right now, dh let me sleep allllllll damn day smh. I went to bed at about 5 this morning and just got up about an hour ago. I had stuff to do and now i have to go to work. I'm like i could have been in there dead, he said well you needed to rest, fool i have been sleep all weekend. Im going to see if i can get on first shift, this is no way to live. Anyway sorry for ranting, mama t i will keep yall up on the flash wendsday, i need more hair mask. I like the bfh dc's but the hair mask is better.


----------



## Charz

Ltown I dry under my pibbs for like 30 minutes. I don't like to sleep with wet hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm just sitting here at work, seein what ya'll are talking about. 

We had a nice big 'town hall' meeting at work on Tuesday about 'rebuilding trust' in the company....then they turned around and laid off mad people on Thursday. The meetings were insane, though. Folks were going off, cussing the man and whatnot...    And there will be more layoffs to come in the next few weeks, I believe.

 So, anyway...I can't wait to do my hair this week. I want to use the HV Methi step 1 again.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  My weekend has been so busy.  I probably missed everyone.  

T, WF oil selection is crazy, they have every kind of oil imaginable.

Does anyone have any experience with diffusing?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey M!

Sorry I've never done it.  I've seen some yt vids on it,  My understanding is that its blowdrying without disturbing the curls and not as much direct heat as regular blowdrying.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Beauty: What did you think of Claudie's Protein Rx?
> 
> (And No....Thank You)


 
i loved it! i'm going to place my own claudie's order...i need to continue on no-buy but its so strict lol...i like the ends insurance too...i put some on my ends last night!

my twist & curl looked a mess at church today lol...i twisted with dm twist & lock pudding tonight. we will see how it turns out in the morning!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, well it looks like there will be no more good sales on the kbb hair mask, and the reason i say that is she is now starting to limit the bogo's to 1 per order, smh. Why did i fall in love with this stuff, its still not on sale this week.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

I am going to do my hair later on today, I am pooped. Yesterday was my (24th) birthday, I worked a 9 hour shift and I then had to move so I'm not really going to do anything until I have to.I'm getting old. I still have to unpack but I moved it so thats as far as I'm gonna go for now. I will DC with the Argan Lustrasilk, poo with the Giovanni Wheat something or other and cowash with the remainder of a Burts Bee's conditioner. 


I finished an Aussie 3 minute miracle on Friday night.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Belated Birthday natura87 !!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I mixed up my Cassia/Henna mix and applied.  I leave on until about 12-1pm. or whenever I feel like rinsing.

I added:

Left over Henna mix
1/4C Cassia
1/4C yogurt
2 eggs
1/4C water
Splash of ceramide oil mix


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, well it looks like there will be no more good sales on the kbb hair mask,* and the reason i say that is she is now starting to limit the bogo's to 1 per order, smh*. Why did i fall in love with this stuff, its still not on sale this week.



That seems odd.  Usually if people do this they let you get at least 2-4 per order.  Well at least at the grocery store it's like that.  I don't see the point in limited quantity if people are willing to spend the money for a good product.  I understand the fairness of limiting amount but why even do it then if it's limit 1.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That seems odd. Usually if people do this they let you get at least 2-4 per order. Well at least at the grocery store it's like that. I don't see the point in limited quantity if people are willing to spend the money for a good product. I understand the fairness of limiting amount but why even do it then if it's limit 1.


 
Exactly gurl! These folks don't know how to make money! Thats how I felt when SSI removed the free shipping for orders over $60 during that tired v-day sale...thats why I didn't participate. Its not a deal if Im paying $10 to ship 3 items! I would want people to feel obligated to spend a certain amount of money for my sales...30% off plus free shipping over $75, now thats a sale lol! 20% off and $10 shipping....really? is that for us?

Good morning ladies...I am on a break from training...I started this position in November and Im not done with training until April lmaaoooo....gotta laugh to keep from crying...this is so strenuous....my DM twist and lock twist out turned out nice, it smells kind of loud to me but there's hold and no crunch so we will take it! If it holds up after my work-out tonight, I will just flat-twist the front with some DM buttercream and moisturize with it and band the back...I think I am going to do a scalp massage with jbco/co/vitamin e oil/peppermint oil tonight...hair looks and feels nice...not shedding, so I can stop freaking out...I guess what I saw on wash day was normal for 3 weeks without manipulation...but I was certainly in a panic!

Where is T this morning? I know she normally stops in!


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Wegmans started doing there cooked food by container size, which helps.  The regular size is $6 and you can taste test a few dishes that way.  The sushi at both places is good and reasonably priced.



I dont even go by that section. I know my weakness.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Hello ladies and lurkers.
> 
> I am going to do my hair later on today, I am pooped. Yesterday was my (24th) birthday, I worked a 9 hour shift and I then had to move so I'm not really going to do anything until I have to.I'm getting old. I still have to unpack but I moved it so thats as far as I'm gonna go for now. I will DC with the Argan Lustrasilk, poo with the Giovanni Wheat something or other and cowash with the remainder of a Burts Bee's conditioner.
> 
> 
> I finished an Aussie 3 minute miracle on Friday night.


 

Happy Birthday!

I'm going to be 24 this year too 


@La Colocha

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ETA: wait. Ain't shipping only 2.95 now? I'll just make 10 orders.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I'm going to be 24 this year too
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ETA: wait. Ain't shipping only 2.95 now? I'll just make 10 orders.



Whoa..I'm older than you? For some reason I thought you were older than me.


----------



## bronzebomb

I need KBB to offer those discontinued scents again.  I wish I would have purchased the scents when they were B2G1.


----------



## Shay72

I am so simple sometimes . So I decided to pin my hair while it is airdrying so my hair will lay down. Of course it worked. It still needed some help so I replaced the silver pins with some cute decorative black pins but I could have been doing this for a while now. I am so tired of my crazy looking wng's because my hair is longer in the crown so this will work for a little bit.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I'm going to be 24 this year too
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ETA: wait. Ain't shipping only 2.95 now? I'll just make 10 orders.



Lmao, girl that sounds like a plan.

Happy b-day natura, hey ladies nothing up with my hair today. Im going to up my co washes because i am going to the gym again and joined a walking group also. Getting ready to leave soon and will be back later on.


----------



## rosalindb

Happy Belated birthday Natura87

Re KBB, she did it just to tempt new customers - if people really like it and consider it a staple, then they will re-order. She could at least offer Buy 1, get 2nd 50% off and personally I think she should then definitely remove the limit that you can buy.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Whoa..I'm older than you? For some reason I thought you were older than me.


 
Yeah I'm a fall baby.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

rosalindb

KBB does too many messed up things (change ingredients, change sizes, prices, etc) and has wishy-washy service to make me keep them as a staple vendor.  I know things evolve but KBB is doing too much for me.  I know she stays in this thread...hey girl


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday natura. im in the 24 yo club too lmao.

my bun feels so soft. giovanni is a keeper. im going to use it this weekend to either do braids or twists. that bun thread has me scared of messing up my ends. so far so good but ive only been bunning for 3 weeks. when i braid or twist this weekend im going to use the giovanni direct by itself to see how it does alone.

oh and im thinking about going back to henna i miss it and what it did for my hair. its either that or aphogee 2 step which i need to do anyway.

so heres my plan for sunday. i will do a henna gloss using napur henna. the conditioner i will mix it with will be kbb hair mask. my mix will be henna and amla in equal parts, and kbb mask. maybe a tiny bit of evoo but im not sure yet. and im only going to leave it on for an hour or two.

i dont think i have any vo5 left so i dont know what i will rinse it with.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @rosalindb
> 
> KBB does too many messed up things (change ingredients, change sizes, prices, etc) and has wishy-washy service to make me keep them as a staple vendor.  I know things evolve but KBB is doing too much for me.  I know she stays in this thread...hey girl


theres a video on youtube of the event she just had last week. well she addresses some of the things said about her on the hair boards. she even addresses the white box drama from last year. shes telling her customers not to believe everything they read


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

:birthday2 natura87


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

You gals have me feeling old up in here right now.

I'm almost done with my hair...well at least the henna/cassia part.  Going to rinse this DC out soon and put in some chunky twists for a twist out.  Don't know what I'm going to use yet.

I used up the shea moisture balancing condish and my left over henna mix.  I have 1 use left of the MHC Olive You.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> theres a video on youtube of the event she just had last week. well she addresses some of the things said about her on the hair boards. she even addresses the white box drama from last year. shes telling her customers not to believe everything they read



I'll check it out.  However white box aside the other things she has done aren't heresy.

ETA: Where on yt?


----------



## rosalindb

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> rosalindb
> 
> KBB does too many messed up things (change ingredients, change sizes, prices, etc) and has wishy-washy service to make me keep them as a staple vendor.  I know things evolve but KBB is doing too much for me.  I know she stays in this thread...hey girl


She does appear to have quite a bad reputation 

My tangle teezer came today - will try it out next wash day


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'll check it out.  However white box aside the other things she has done aren't heresy.
> 
> ETA: Where on yt?


its on sumkindawonderfuls page. i think thats how you spell her name. i just looked up karens body beautiful and the video popped up.

ETA: and you are right. most things said arent hear say. i mean if you go to her website and look at the ingredients and decide you want that product, when you order it and receive it, the ingredients are not the same. that in and of itself turns me off. and that not even getting into the price drama with the changing of the sizes and being lied to about the ingredient change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, WF oil selection is crazy, they have every kind of oil imaginable.*


 
mkd 

That's good to know.  Thanks for feeding my addiction.  I'm tryna' downsize these oils.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> i* loved it! i'm going to place my own claudie's order...i need to continue on no-buy but its so strict lol...i like the ends insurance too...i put some on my ends last night!*


beautyaddict1913

Don't forget to ask for the 10% LHCF Discount



natura87 said:


> Hello ladies and lurkers. *Yesterday was my (24th) birthday,*


 
natura87

 Happy Belated!  Hope it was Sweet!



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Where is T this morning? I know she normally stops in!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Girl, I got a Ignant New Boss  So....You already know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas!

I got my Cathy Howse today. I should go in there and open it and smell it. I got the UBH Deep Conditioner.

That was a 'decent' turn around time I guess

Just finished my HTN Regi i.e. Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.

I can't believe I've stuck with something so long  

I wrote my Regi out for next Wash day. I will do a heavy Moisture Treatment especially since I Henna/Indigo'ed Saturday.

I may use Moist 24/7 & Steam with Sitrinillah. Not sure what Imma use, but it will be Moisture Packed.


----------



## chebaby

T, htn is your new love. for some odd reason, i was thinking about making bee mine my new love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, htn is your new love. for some odd reason, *i was thinking about making bee mine my new love.*


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

What Daddy Gone Say....

I thought Komaza Hair Care was yo' new boo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> What Daddy Gone Say....
> 
> I thought Komaza Hair Care was yo' new boo


 thats why i called it odd. i like bee mine but not enough to make it the end all be all. but yesterday i was thinking about doing a big bee mine haul and using it all the time.
i dont know why because i only really like 2 of her products lol. i have the deep conditioner, avocado conditioner, and hair and scalp moisturizer but ive never used any of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats why i called it odd. i like bee mine but not enough to make it the end all be all. but yesterday i was thinking about doing a big bee mine haul and using it all the time.
> *i dont know why because i only really like 2 of her products lol. i have the deep conditioner, avocado conditioner, and hair and scalp moisturizer but ive never used any of them.*


 
chebaby

Chile...what you talmbout?

_"You only really like 2 of her products, but you've never used any of them"_

Okay...So...What does that mean?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...what you talmbout?
> 
> _"You only really like 2 of her products, but you've never used any of them"_
> 
> Okay...So...What does that mean?


no, i mean i havent used any of the stuff i listed lol. the two products i like are the curly butter and luscious moisturizer. those two are


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> theres a video on youtube of the event she just had last week. well she addresses some of the things said about her on the hair boards. she even addresses the white box drama from last year. shes telling her customers not to believe everything they read


I was wondering when someone was gonna say something about that video. If the OP (the box incident) is who I remember it to be (requires you to only pay her by check or money order) she does have some stuff with her too . I never entered that thread. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You gals have me feeling old up in here right now.


Me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no, i mean i havent used any of the stuff i listed lol.* the two products i like are the curly butter and luscious moisturizer. those two are


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Okay

I thought Ltown told you to mess with me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Okay
> 
> I thought Ltown told you to mess with me


 you starting early


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you starting early*


 
@chebaby

I was like: "What the debil is she talmbout"  

...............

Anyway...So, do you think you'll try BeeMine out this Spring/Summer?


----------



## Charz

Soooo I met this guy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Soooo I met this guy....*


 
@Charz

Do Tell...............

Also: You never did get back to me on DRC-28Gate

.........


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

I got you.

And I fell in love at first sight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I got you.
> 
> And I fell in love at first sight


 
Charz

I'm sure he did too

And I know you were lookin' Fly!

Details......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was like: "What the debil is she talmbout"
> 
> ...............
> 
> Anyway...So, do you think you'll try BeeMine out this Spring/Summer?


well i dont think im going to every stop using the luscious and curly butter. i might use a little of the curly butter on my braids this weekend with giovanni.

and not this sunday but next sunday im going to try the bee mine deep conditioner. im not gonna save it for the summer, im going to start trying them now.


----------



## chebaby

wait, theres another gate??? what gate, where i been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wait, theres another gate??? what gate, where i been?*


 
chebaby
Charz

I'm Clowin' Charz


----------



## chebaby

oh lmao. you know im always in the dark so i had to make sure.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just finished my HTN Regi i.e. Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.
> 
> *I can't believe I've stuck with something so long*



Neither can I (@bolded)  but thats good. How is your hair responding to the consistency?


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 !!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Neither can I (@bolded) but thats good. *How is your hair responding to the consistency?*


 

Brownie518

Good.  Really Good.

I'm enjoying using the products.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished my chunky twists.  I ended up using the last of my Shea Rinse (1back up), OO moisture balancing butter (don't judge me), and mozeke mango cupuacu holding butter.

I'll keep these in until Wednesday then wear a twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *OO moisture balancing butter (don't judge me)*, I'll keep these in until Wednesday then wear a twist out.


 
Vonnieluvs08

Hmp.  I won't.  

I was thinkin' 'bout that Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner last night.

Oh Crazy Thang


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just finished my chunky twists.  I ended up using the last of my Shea Rinse (1back up), *OO moisture balancing butter (don't judge me)*, and mozeke mango cupuacu holding butter.
> 
> I'll keep these in until Wednesday then wear a twist out.



 @ bolded.....we won't, V.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz

So you leavin' us hangin' uh??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I smelled the UBH DC'er.

Lawd...I Shole hope it work better than it smell


----------



## Charz

Lol,

I'm head over heels for this alternative, well dressed dude. But I gotta be a G yah know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Lol,
> 
> I'm head over heels for this alternative, well dressed dude. *But I gotta be a G yah know?*


 
@Charz

You Straight Up G

I feel you.

Yeah, the Grunge gets old. 

Especially since you're so Polished.


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies!  I don't think I can do rollersets much longer.  I am too bored with them.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, last day of class two weeks off until next term.

Happy birthday Naturl!

Didn't do a weather check so my nice flatiron hair went poof,  I didnt have a tie got to keep those in the purse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Evening ladies! I don't think I can do rollersets much longer. I am too bored with them*.


 
mkd

M. I can't remember?  Didn't you say until March?

I can't remember how long you were planning to Rollerset.


----------



## mkd

I did say through March T.  But I don't think I can make it all the way through March.  I think I will go through March 1 tomorrow and be done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I did say through March T. But I don't think I can make it all the way through March. *I think I will go through March 1 tomorrow and be done.*


 
mkd

.............

OK

You actually did it longer than I expected

Good Job!


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i have to run some errands. while im out i will stop and pick up a can of coconut milk and an avocado or two. i miss doing those home made pre poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tomorrow i have to run some errands. while im out *i will stop and pick up a can of coconut milk and an avocado or two. i miss doing those home made pre poo treatment.*


 
chebaby

Lawd  

I want all the details.  What else do you use?  Yogurt? Honey? EVOO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That UBH Stank Ya'll

.........


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> .............
> 
> OK
> 
> You actually did it longer than I expected
> 
> Good Job!


I didn't think I would make it two whole 2 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I didn't think I would make it two whole 2 months.


 
mkd

Truthfully, You've Done Very Well.

Who Knows?  You may come back to it in a coupla' weeks.


----------



## Brownie518

I am about to order Komaza Olive Mask and the Intense Moisture Therapy...has anyone tried the Moja conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd
> 
> I want all the details.  What else do you use?  Yogurt? Honey? EVOO?


ive only done the avocado a few times. i used avocado, coconut milk, honey and evoo. it was pretty good but my fave pre poo is coconut milk, honey and evoo without the avocado.
i need to get me some avocad oil.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Evening ladies!  I don't think I can do rollersets much longer.  I am too bored with them.



Really? You and Charz got me motivate to roller set although I still suck it variety and it showed new look at work.  Folks don't know who I am.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That UBH Stank Ya'll
> 
> .........


does it? i remember it smelling like really strong peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> does it? *i remember it smelling like really strong peppermint.*


 
chebaby

Why didn't you tell me that

Shole does....


----------



## Ltown

Che, you do that kind of mixing?  I did the Carmel tx once that was a lot. I will do oils and ayurveda but food nope.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why didn't you tell me that
> 
> Shole does....


i didnt know you didnt like the smell of peppermint. i dont like it either. thats why i cant satnd miss jessies curly butter cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt know you didnt like the smell of peppermint. i dont like it either.* thats why i cant satnd miss jessies curly butter cream


 
@chebaby

Lawd.....I shole hope I like it

It's Skrong Lawd


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.....I shole hope I like it
> 
> It's Skrong Lawd


i know girl, the smell of peppermint always bothered me. its just a smell you can not tone down and make pretty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know girl, the smell of peppermint always bothered me. *its just a smell you can not tone down and make pretty.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

Shole Ain't.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

good evening ladies! I came home this evening & did a scalp massage with the jbco/peppermint mix...this is my first time using peppermint oil & i love it! got it at whole foods last week...a great price! i wanted to put a dab of moisturizer on my hair and decided to do qhemet brbc...by the time i scooped some out and rubbed a little on i realized i grabbed aohc! darn it! we will see how this goes!

i need some new ways to use up all of these stylers and leave-ins and moisturizers! when yall rollerset, does ur hair look straightened or curly? do yall use leave-ins or setting lotions?

chebaby (gotta re-learn the mention thing) what do u luv so much about the bee mine curly butter and how do use it? I heard moptopmaven gushing over it too and now Im really interested lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913, i love the curly butter. its a cream gelly not to different than hairveda whipped gelly or afroveda whipped gelly. the difference is the curly butter has a really soft hold and gives me the prettiest twists ive every seen. you can use it to slick your hair back too if you love puffs as much as i do but i normally use it for twists. and its soooo moisturizing.


----------



## mkd

Beauty, I usually brush my rollersets out but sometimes I wear them curly.  It just depends on what look I am going for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict1913, *i love the curly butter. its a cream gelly not to different than hairveda whipped gelly or afroveda whipped gelly. the difference is the curly butter has a really soft hold and gives me the prettiest twists ive every seen. you can use it to slick your hair back too if you love puffs as much as i do but i normally use it for twists. and its soooo moisturizing*.


 
@chebaby

That sound skrait up Pusha'

@beautyaddict1913

Girl.....Don't let her have you pushing "Pay Now"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That sound skrait up Pusha'
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl.....Don't let her have you pushing "Pay Now"


beautyaddict1913, listen to me girl i dont tell no fibs. you gonna loves you some bee min curly butter. while you at it, get the luscious moisturizer too because i always use them together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict1913, listen to me girl i dont tell no fibs. you gonna loves you some bee min curly butter. *while you at it, get the luscious moisturizer too because i always use them together*.


 
Well.........  What Can I say?

That Luscious is _De-Luscious_ 

You prolly do need to get it

chebaby
beautyaddict1913


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That sound skrait up Pusha'
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl.....Don't let her have you pushing "Pay Now"


 
lol...I'm trying not to! Im trying to see what BJ is going to do this month (March) for her spring hair event...the sales have been really slow this year and Im over here on hair product parole in this no-buy challenge anticipating any sale lol!

chebaby i used to love a puff too but they seemed to be tearing my nape up. I was pulling them up with a silk knee-hi/pantyhose and using a goody ouchless elastic headband for extra flat edges. Even without the headband it was the pantyhose that was pulling my nape and edges. Even though my edges are not thin, the hair in the front is not as long in certain spots due to that stress...so what do u tie urs with? any problems?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Went to go pick up some food.  Since when do they make buffalo wings and put the sauce on the side?  If I wanted fried chicken I'd went to Popeyes or Crown Fried chicken and put my own hot sauce on it.  

chebaby that prepoo sounds nice.  Do u use regular yogurt or greek yogurt?

mkd girl you went a long time.  Congrats!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol...I'm trying not to! Im trying to see what BJ is going to do this month (March) for her spring hair event...the sales have been really slow this year and Im over here on hair product parole in this no-buy challenge anticipating any sale lol!
> 
> @chebaby i used to love a puff too but they seemed to be tearing my nape up. I was pulling them up with a silk knee-hi/pantyhose and using a goody ouchless elastic headband for extra flat edges. Even without the headband it was the pantyhose that was pulling my nape and edges. Even though my edges are not thin, the hair in the front is not as long in certain spots due to that stress...so what do u tie urs with? any problems?


i dont have any problems with my puffs when i use my good ouchless bands.
recently i found some bands at sally that had raised thread going around the band in a design. i started wearing that band and instantly my temples started to break i threw them suckas away and am back to my goody bands and have no problems at all. these days i normally wear low puffs though so theres no pulling on my edges.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Went to go pick up some food.  Since when do they make buffalo wings and put the sauce on the side?  If I wanted fried chicken I'd went to Popeyes or Crown Fried chicken and put my own hot sauce on it.
> 
> @chebaby that prepoo sounds nice.  Do u use regular yogurt or greek yogurt?
> 
> @mkd girl you went a long time.  Congrats!


ive never tried yogurt before. just coconut milk and avocado. i heard yogurt is good but just never really got interested in it. the mhc olive you has yogurt in it though and i love that stuff.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict1913, listen to me girl i dont tell no fibs. you gonna loves you some bee min curly butter. while you at it, get the luscious moisturizer too because i always use them together.


 
lol...thank u hunny! u order em from curlmart or beemine? lmaaoooo, u should have seen what i typed at first - "do u order them from oyin or bee mine?" lmaaooo, i am "so drunk" for that lol  (my friends and I use drunk for people who are ditzy lol)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> l*ol...I'm trying not to! Im trying to see what BJ is going to do this month (March) for her spring hair event...*


 
I got a HV Cart sitting in the Que.

Did she give any dates?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Beauty- How far back are you pulling your tie? 

I've found moving it around where sometimes it looks like a fro (loose) or more like a pony (tight) keeps from getting breakage.  Or using a headband so it's not touching the nape.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict1913, listen to me girl i dont tell no fibs. you gonna loves you some bee min curly butter. *while you at it, get the luscious moisturizer too *because i always use them together.



T, you see that right there...now THATS strait up PUSHA!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Beauty- How far back are you pulling your tie?
> 
> I've found moving it around where sometimes it looks like a fro (loose) or more like a pony (tight) keeps from getting breakage. Or using a headband so it's not touching the nape.


 
Thanks for the tip Vonnie, I pull it tight, my edges look permed when I wear a puff because I get it so straight by pulling it until everything is smooth, then I make a knot in the back/tie it like a string and my nape hairs get caught in that by the end of the day even if I am careful...gonna have to try ur suggestions bcuz I really miss that style!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a HV Cart sitting in the Que.
> 
> Did she give any dates?



 Oh, T!! ...nah, she just said 'end of March.'


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> ive never tried yogurt before. just coconut milk and avocado. i heard yogurt is good but just never really got interested in it. the mhc olive you has yogurt in it though and i love that stuff.



I thought you said yogurt...my bad.  I like yogurt for hair.  I put it in my cassia treatment.  I like coconut milk but I ended up wasting half a container becuz I didn't use it fast enough.  Yogurt lasts longer in the fridge.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I thought you said yogurt...my bad.  I like yogurt for hair.  I put it in my cassia treatment.  I like coconut milk but I ended up wasting half a container becuz I didn't use it fast enough.  Yogurt lasts longer in the fridge.


i want to give cassia a try but im in love with henna. now that ive dyed my hair black(its faded and is now dark brown with henna red in some places) i can go back to henna for the conditioning benefits without worry of the color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you see that right there...now THATS strait up PUSHA!!!*


 
Brownie518
chebaby

B!  I know. 

Che's a Bad Influence

That Luscious is pretty Luscious for real tho'


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a HV Cart sitting in the Que.
> 
> Did she give any dates?


 
no dates she (the site) just said check back march 2011 for more info! it may not actually start until april, she likes to give a month's notice lol! Im stocking up on moist 24 & sitrinillah. May grab some moist pro...too bad vatika frosting doesn't go on sale until september...I need to use up two jars of coconut oil anyway lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Coconut Milk, I got a coupla' Old Cans of that. 

Maybe I'll do a quick pour over next wash day before Co-Cleansing.  

Maybe I'll do a Warm Water Oil Rinse, Coconut Milk, Co-Cleanse etc.......

Hope I remember.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks for the tip Vonnie, I pull it tight, my edges look permed when I wear a puff because I get it so straight by pulling it until everything is smooth, then I make a knot in the back/tie it like a string and my nape hairs get caught in that by the end of the day even if I am careful...gonna have to try ur suggestions bcuz I really miss that style!



I don't pull my hair tight often.  I like the wavy look on the sides.  

I also tie my ouchless band and the tuck/wrap the left over around the band sometimes this helps to keep the hairs from getting stuck, but not always.

I didn't realize how much I missed seeing my curls until I wore my hair in that WnG style last week.  I liked it becuz the banana clip kept my roots taunt while it dried and it didn't get tangled if it had dried loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> no dates she (the site) just said check back march 2011 for more info! it may not actually start until april, she likes to give a month's notice lol! Im stocking up on moist 24 & sitrinillah. May grab some moist pro...too bad vatika frosting doesn't go on sale until september...I need to use up two jars of coconut oil anyway lol...


 
beautyaddict1913

I forgot what's in my Cart?erplexed  2 MoistPRO's and some other stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> i want to give cassia a try but *im in love with henna*. now that ive dyed my hair black(its faded and is now dark brown with henna red in some places) i can go back to henna for the conditioning benefits without worry of the color.




I love henna!!  I like cassia when I don't feel like doing the whole glove wearing part and wanna do something different. 

 I love henna for color and conditioning.  Henna saved my hair tho and I will keep doing it until I have to stop 1. My hair gets too long to do it efficiency 2. My husband (when I get married) isn't cool with me doing it and I do it when he's gone


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> @chebaby
> 
> B!  I know.
> 
> Che's a Bad Influence
> 
> That Luscious is pretty Luscious for real tho'


wait, how did i miss this??? i aint no pusha i just tell it like it T-I is


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol...thank u hunny! u order em from curlmart or beemine? lmaaoooo, u should have seen what i typed at first - "do u order them from oyin or bee mine?" lmaaooo, i am "so drunk" for that lol  (my friends and I use drunk for people who are ditzy lol)


i actually get mine from a local store but if i had to choose it would be curl mart because i know im going to order more than just bee mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wait, how did i miss this??? i aint no pusha *i just tell it like it T-I is*


 
chebaby

Yeah...You do that!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> T, you see that right there...now THATS strait up PUSHA!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

have any of yall ever done a henna gloss? I have henna in my stash but don't want the coloring properties of it....if I order some indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty tomoro I wonder how soon it will get here....heard it was fast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i actually get mine from a local store but if i had to choose it would be *curl mart because i know im going to order more than just bee mine*


 


chebaby said:


>


 
  

chebaby

Girl...You just told on your own self


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You just told on your own self


its not at all what it seems


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *have any of yall ever done a henna gloss? I have henna in my stash but don't want the coloring properties of it....i*f I order some indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty tomoro I wonder how soon it will get here....heard it was fast!


 
beautyaddict1913

Haven't tried just a Gloss.  

I need Coverage


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> have any of yall ever done a henna gloss? I have henna in my stash but don't want the coloring properties of it....if I order some indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty tomoro I wonder how soon it will get here....heard it was fast!


i love henna and henna glosses. glosses are great but my very first henna was a gloss, left on for only an hour and i still got color. however your hair is dark so you probably wont get color anyway. my hair was light brown at the time. if you get color you will probably only be able to see it in the light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its not at all what it seems*


 
chebaby

Face it Girl.

You a Pusha' and a Junkie

...........  Sorry Girl


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Face it Girl.
> 
> You a Pusha' and a Junkie
> 
> ........... Sorry Girl


 
SOMEBODY in a glass house is throwing stones lol, youre guilty of the same crimes lol...I love you both tho lol!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> have any of yall ever done a henna gloss? I have henna in my stash but don't want the coloring properties of it....if I order some indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty tomoro I wonder how soon it will get here....heard it was fast!



I kind of did one today.  But if you want just a good conditioning session with henna just mix and apply and rinse in 2hr.  The longer you leave it on you will allow color release.  The more you mix in it the less color release you get since many things will stop dye release esp oil.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


>



Sorry, Che...I'm just messin' with you


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> SOMEBODY in a glass house is throwing stones lol, youre guilty of the same crimes lol...I love you both tho lol!


tell her girltell her dont be throwing no stones


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Sorry, Che...I'm just messin' with you


i know lol. i just need everyone to know about the curly butter.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think this time last year we were loving bee mine too.

We all have a product or product line we will sell with no shame...chebaby bee mine is yours...


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think this time last year we were loving bee mine too.
> 
> We all have a product or product line we will sell with no [email protected]chebaby bee mine is yours...


 it used to be kbb but we see i had to back track on that


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

We PJs will always back tract and flip flop becuz we love so much.  

Last year I was loving SSI and Mozeke...now I'm loving mhc & bfh with some komaza thrown in there


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> We PJs will always back tract and flip flop becuz we love so much.
> 
> Last year I was loving SSI and Mozeke...now* I'm loving mhc & bfh* with some komaza thrown in there



 Me, too!!! I love that MHC Olive You!!! 
BFH is my ish right now


----------



## Ltown

Good morning,  DMV ladies where can I get alter ego garlic locally? I brought my last jar at expo.  I know there is a lot of salon here but want the better deal.  Thanks


----------



## bronzebomb

I started a thread about BFH and I loved it from day 1. It's affordable and a good product. The only con is the bottle. It's hard to get all the product out.

I like Mozeke, but after I had spoilage I back off.

I may try MHC and HTN. I haven't tried anything from that line.

Ltown I got my jar of Alter Ego online through Amazon for $30 which included shipping


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies another month down on the no-buy and 1 mo to go. Nothing much going on, cowashing today and use up the rest of the moist 24/7 conditioner.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> I am about to order Komaza Olive Mask and the Intense Moisture Therapy...has anyone tried the Moja conditioner?


 some of the best conditioner around...Sitrinillah is not too far behind



chebaby said:


> does it? i remember it smelling like really strong peppermint.


 


chebaby said:


> i didnt know you didnt like the smell of peppermint. i dont like it either. thats why i cant satnd miss jessies curly butter cream


 
 I think that's why I like it! I loves me some Pepperment. I don't like the smell of Baby Butter cream; smells like a diaper.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> good evening ladies! I came home this evening & did a scalp massage with the jbco/peppermint mix...this is my first time using peppermint oil & i love it! got it at whole foods last week...a great price! i wanted to put a dab of moisturizer on my hair and decided to do qhemet brbc...by the time i scooped some out and rubbed a little on i realized i grabbed aohc! darn it! we will see how this goes!


 
You can't go wrong with Qhemet for moisture!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Coconut Milk, I got a coupla' Old Cans of that.
> 
> erplexed


 
What do you do with the coconut milk? just pour it over your head? Do you let it sit?


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I thought you said yogurt...my bad.  I like yogurt for hair.  I put it in my cassia treatment.  I like coconut milk but I ended up wasting half a container becuz I didn't use it fast enough.  Yogurt lasts longer in the fridge.



I used it in a cherry lola treatment, I like it other than the fact that it made me smell like a root beer float. I plan on doing another one this weekend.


----------



## Charz

Qhemet now has free shipping over 70 bucks and I wanna pull the trigger with my coupon code that I won.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Do any of you use Black tea rinses?  I did them in the summer and plan on revisiting.

Relaxed Ladies - what are you doing to your hair other than rollersetting?  Honestly, I need some new ideas.  I am not in a place where I am excited about rollersetting this mess and I am tired of paying for rollersets.  Any ideas?

I have bought anything new and haven't used anything up either.  I am a week post debating on which protein to use.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Qhemet now has free shipping over 70 bucks and I wanna pull the trigger with my coupon code that I won.



I havent used Qhemet in ages but . The only thing I didnt like was the Karkady mist and I'm not sure if they even offer that anymore. I plan on using a pass for some Qhemet around Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....

Came Home and 'felt' like just doing my hair. Stressful work environment w/this new guy tryna' "Flex". smh.  Bad givin' some Kneegrows a little "Power"

Anyway, I'm loving the BFH Cotton Marshmallow. I co-cleansed with that and did a Dudley Cream Protein Rx (under dryer) now getting ready to Steam in some Sitrinillah.  

Sitrinillah is My Boo Always & 4-eva (although I cheat all the time)

Didn't use up anything. Will do my HTN Regi for Leave-In as well as M&S with HTN Lotion * Oil.


----------



## EllePixie

Sooo I'm done with my no buy for new stylers...anybody got any crack to sell me?


----------



## chebaby

hey T. i know what you mean about just feeling like doing your hair. and i hate new people

last night i smoothed some cocasta on the front of my hair and just put my scarf over it. this morning i did the same thing. man the smell of that stuff is amazing i thought about getting some htn oil since it smells good too and they remind me of each other but i think cocasta has it beat. but i can get cocasta locally

i had my car assessed today and i think it might be totaled i freaking love that car man. when i found that car i HAD to find a car in 2 days and every car i looked at was not me. either i would love the outside and hate the in side or the other way around. or they were charging too much for the year or millage or whatever. but this car, it was really love at first site. practically brand new with no scratches, dents, dings or stains. and it fit me perfectly too because im real short and my last car was huge, but this car was made for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> some of the best conditioner around...*Sitrinillah is not too far behind!*
> 
> *What do you do with the coconut milk? just pour it over your head? Do you let it sit?*


 
bronzebomb

Bronzie!  We are so >>HERE<<  Chile I love Sitrinillah   I have 7 Jars *don't judge* 

And if it's "On Sale" for March Madness...yes I will be getting some more.

Thank you very much

Oh, the Coconut Milk, Girl.....I don't know what to do with it, so I'll open a can and pour it over after my warm water rinse.  

I coulda' done it tonight (and forgot that quick).  Especially since i slathered my Hair in EVCO.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Sooo I'm done with my no buy for new stylers...anybody got any crack to sell me?


i got that
no but really i got some curl junkie curl queen and kcccc. and a bunch of beautiful curls stuff from whole foods. i never used that stuff, the smell bothered meerplexed
i also have some komaza coconut pudding. smells good but im in love with the califia. i have some curls whipped cream and califia moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T. i know what you mean about just feeling like doing your hair. *and i hate new people*
> 
> last night i smoothed some cocasta on the front of my hair and just put my scarf over it. this morning i did the same thing. man the smell of that stuff is amazing i thought about getting some htn oil since it smells good too and they remind me of each other but i think cocasta has it beat. but i can get cocasta locally
> 
> i had my car assessed today and i think it might be totaled *i freaking love that car man.* when i found that car i HAD to find a car in 2 days and every car i looked at was not me. either i would love the outside and hate the in side or the other way around. or they were charging too much for the year or millage or whatever. but this car, *it was really love at first site. practically brand new with no scratches, dents, dings or stains. and it fit me perfectly too because im real short and my last car was huge, but this car was made for me*.


 
chebaby

That guy was there before as a "Joe Nobody" Now they Re-Hired him and gave him a "Staff" Unfortunately, I'm part of it.

Girl.  I know you loved that Car.  I _'member_' you talmbout that before

Hopefully, you can find one you like just as much and whatever they give you will help with the paymentserplexed

I know it's not the best situation, but at least you weren't hurt.  Just look for another 'Short Girl's Car'

.................


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i got that
> no but really i got some curl junkie curl queen and kcccc. and a bunch of beautiful curls stuff from whole foods. i never used that stuff, the smell bothered meerplexed
> i also have some komaza coconut pudding. smells good but im in love with the califia. i have some curls whipped cream and califia moisturizer.



Tried all of those except the califia moisturizer and curls whipped cream. But I hated the Souffle. Hated!!!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> What do you do with the coconut milk? just pour it over your head? Do you let it sit?


you can pour it over your hair as a final rinse. what i normally did was use the creamy part to make a pre poo. usually coconut milk, honey and evoo. after i rinse, shampoo and condition and detangle i would pour the watery left over part over my hair as a final rinse. but honestly i didnt see any benefit with the final rinse but i loved it as a pre poo.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> you can pour it over your hair as a final rinse. what i normally did was use the creamy part to make a pre poo. usually coconut milk, honey and evoo. after i rinse, shampoo and condition and detangle i would pour the watery left over part over my hair as a final rinse. but honestly i didnt see any benefit with the final rinse but i loved it as a pre poo.



I do need some coconut milk...it is so yum in ayurvedic treatments...


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Tried all of those except the califia moisturizer and curls whipped cream. But I hated the Souffle. Hated!!!


omg i hated the souffle too. that stuff was a mess i used to love the old whipped cream. that stuff was heavy heavy heavy and thick. but they changed it and now the texture isnt too different from the souffle but i havent tried it yet.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> omg i hated the souffle too. that stuff was a mess i used to love the old whipped cream. that stuff was heavy heavy heavy and thick. but they changed it and now the texture isnt too different from the souffle but i havent tried it yet.



Hmmm...okay, when you try it lemme know how you like it. The Souffle is pure nasty on my hair...then when my hair grew some (I gave the first jar away), I bought the Curly Qs version to try it again...hated that just as much. I only like the Coconut Dream condish from their line.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That guy was there before as a "Joe Nobody" Now they Re-Hired him and gave him a "Staff" Unfortunately, I'm part of it.*
> 
> Girl.  I know you loved that Car.  I _'member_' you talmbout that before
> 
> Hopefully, you can find one you like just as much and whatever they give you will help with the paymentserplexed
> 
> I know it's not the best situation, but at least you weren't hurt.  Just look for another 'Short Girl's Car'
> 
> .................


i hate when they bring back people who were on your level or under you and now you have to report to themerplexed awkward!!!!. esp. if you know that person never did work but always got by and now they have a promotion

 @short girls car.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hate when they bring back people who were on your level or under you and now you have to report to themerplexed awkward!!!!. esp. if you know that person never did work but always got by and now they have a promotion*
> 
> @short girls car.


 
chebaby

So...You Feel Meerplexed

       

*blows dust off resume*


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Hmmm...okay, when you try it lemme know how you like it. The Souffle is pure nasty on my hair...then when my hair grew some (I gave the first jar away), I bought the Curly Qs version to try it again...hated that just as much. I only like the Coconut Dream condish from their line.


i havent tried the coconut dream(probably the same as the coconut sublim or close to it) but i love the coconut sublime conditioner. its very moisturizing and i just recently purchased the 32oz from a local bss i might start using that to rinse out my henna and ayurvedic mixes.
the whipped cream id probably use on a twist set, i doubt if id use it on a wash and go.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...You Feel Meerplexed
> 
> 
> 
> *blows dust off resume*


this lady that used to work here was a supervisor. they let her call all the shots and she was damn good at her job. they brought in some girl that was here all along but was a nobody and made her manager and made the supervisor train her ole girl was heated and made it known. one thing i liked about her was she didnt bite her tongue. im so different, very quiet unless i feel like youre stepping on my toes. but supervisor girl was like all hell naw her and new booty bumped heads everyday and everyone kept saying supervisor better keep her mouth shut before they fire her. supervisor was like FU, found herself a new job and went out with a bang. told everyone to kiss her ***. i admire her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent tried the coconut dream(probably the same as the coconut sublim or close to it) but i love the coconut sublime conditioner. its very moisturizing and i just recently purchased the 32oz from a local bss *i might start using that to rinse out my henna and ayurvedic mixes.*
> the whipped cream id probably use on a twist set, i doubt if id use it on a wash and go.


 
chebaby

WAIT! Hold Up!

You goin' back to Henna?

Just for Conditioning Purposes Only....

Right?????


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i havent tried the coconut dream(probably the same as the coconut sublim or close to it) but i love the coconut sublime conditioner. its very moisturizing and i just recently purchased the 32oz from a local bss i might start using that to rinse out my henna and ayurvedic mixes.
> the whipped cream id probably use on a twist set, i doubt if id use it on a wash and go.



Yea I think they are the same - I haven't used the Coconut Sublime though b/c the Dream is cheaper for a bigger size at my BSS. I haven't seen a 32 oz though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this lady that used to work here was a supervisor. they let her call all the shots and she was damn good at her job. they brought in some girl that was here all along but was a nobody and made her manager and made the supervisor train her ole girl was heated and made it known. one thing i liked about her was she didnt bite her tongue. im so different, very quiet unless i feel like youre stepping on my toes. but supervisor girl was like all hell naw her and new booty bumped heads everyday and everyone kept saying supervisor better keep her mouth shut before they fire her. supervisor was like FU, found herself a new job and went out with a bang. told everyone to kiss her ***. i admire her


 
My Shero!   

Girl...It's a Hotmess, cause he's never Supervised anyone EVER!  I'm waiting on them YT Boyz to start undermining him. 

They'll be the ones to take him out.  They can't stand him either and be giving him the side-eye 

So I know they already scheming.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WAIT! Hold Up!
> 
> You goin' back to Henna?
> 
> Just for Conditioning Purposes Only....
> 
> Right?????


yea im going back now that my hair is dark i dont have to worry about color because i really dont want color. im doing a henna gloss this weekend. gonna mix it with kbb mask, bringraj and amla i would mix in hibiscus powder but that stuff is super moisturizing and makes my hair mushy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Shero!
> 
> Girl...It's a Hotmess, cause he's never Supervised anyone EVER!  I'm waiting on them YT Boyz to start undermining him.
> 
> They'll be the ones to take him out.  They can't stand him either and be giving him the side-eye
> 
> So I know they already scheming.


yep, i believe it. 
new booty was a molly and supervisor was a shaniquai shouldnt call her that because wasnt a ghetto bone in her body, but everyone knew not to *** with her. she would call you out in a heart beat. from what i hear even after she left she was calling the big bosses and getting stuff done i love her.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Yea I think they are the same - I haven't used the Coconut Sublime though b/c the Dream is cheaper for a bigger size at my BSS. I haven't seen a 32 oz though...


i found it at several asian bss but at first i thought they were fakes. but its the real stuff


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i found it at several asian bss but at first i thought they were fakes. but its the real stuff



It's so hard for me to find the BSS here! They never have online sites (obviously lol) and it's so hard to look, and none of them are by my house. Sigh, I miss MD sometimes. I literally find them when I'm driving somewhere and have to whip a U-ie to check it out...lol!

I see that there are a lot listed on the Curls site, so perhaps I should go on an excursion...hmmm.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> It's so hard for me to find the BSS here! They never have online sites (obviously lol) and it's so hard to look, and none of them are by my house. Sigh, *I miss MD* sometimes. I literally find them when I'm driving somewhere and have to whip a U-ie to check it out...lol!
> 
> I see that there are a lot listed on the Curls site, so perhaps I should go on an excursion...hmmm.


thats where i find all mine. most of the time its some random bss i have SO stop at. this one i recently found is called PINK. cant remember what part of maryland they are in but its a really nice bss, not like the others


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl.....I am Lovin' that HTN Protein L-I! And it's all Your Fault!

I am just totally Strung Out right now on HTN Products.

I wanna do another Haul.....although March is 'pose to be my personal "no-buy" w/the exception of Hairveda.erplexed

*lawd i just did one saturday*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....I am Lovin' that HTN Protein L-I! And it's all Your Fault!
> 
> I am just totally Strung Out right now on HTN Products.
> 
> I wanna do another Haul.....although March is 'pose to be my personal "no-buy" w/the exception of Hairveda.erplexed
> 
> *lawd i just did one saturday*


who fault
its the smell that intoxicated you but that is some good stuff. i mean i like the lotion, but the protein leave in is amazing.


----------



## mkd

Sorry about your car Che.  But like T said, I am glad you were not hurt. 

I am going to try to diffuse my hair tonight.  What in the world is this going to look like?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> *Sorry about your car Che.  But like T said, I am glad you were not hurt. *
> 
> I am going to try to diffuse my hair tonight.  What in the world is this going to look like?


thank you.

i wanna learn how to diffuse my hair too but ill wait until it gets longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Sorry about your car Che. But like T said, I am glad you were not hurt.
> 
> *I am going to try to diffuse my hair tonight. What in the world is this going to look like?*


 
mkd

That's right chebaby  It could be So Much Worse! 

You'll have 100 Cars in a Lifetime.  But there is only 1 You!

mk:  Isn't usually very Volumized, Flowy & Bouncy & Big?????


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> That's right @chebaby  It could be So Much Worse!
> 
> You'll have 100 Cars in a Lifetime.  But there is only 1 You!
> 
> mk:  Isn't usually very Volumized, Flowy & Bouncy & Big?????


Supposedly, but who knows how mine will turn out.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> who fault
> its the smell that intoxicated you but that is some good stuff. i mean i like the lotion, but the protein leave in is amazing.



I HATECHO LIFE! I'm on the HTN site right now and I was like...I can't bring myself to pay $26 for a LI...I want...


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> *I HATECHO LIFE! *I'm on the HTN site right now and I was like...I can't bring myself to pay $26 for a LI...I want...



oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> That's right @chebaby  It could be So Much Worse!
> 
> *You'll have 100 Cars in a Lifetime.  But there is only 1 You!*
> 
> mk:  Isn't usually very Volumized, Flowy & Bouncy & Big?????


:blowkiss:


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> oke:



So you like the Protein LI better than the Lotion? And it smells like cake too? I'm about to bite...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *So you like the Protein LI better than the Lotion? And it smells like cake too? I'm about to bite...*


 
@EllePixie 
@chebaby

The Lotion is much Heavier than the Protein L-I. They both smell da' same

The Lotion may be a little more 'intense' especially since it's Thicker.

I feel you Elle. I'm hating her and @Brownie518    

I hadn't even thought about no Hydratherma Naturals until they sent me that mess. 

Now....I absolutely cannot put it down. Both in terms of Smell & Performance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Supposedly, but *who knows how mine will turn out.*


 
mkd 

IK how "Style Challenged" we both are  ...... 

So, I'm sitting here with my Fingers Crossed for You!


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> @chebaby
> 
> The Lotion is much Heavier than the Protein L-I. They both smell da' same
> 
> The Lotion may be a little more 'intense' especially since it's Thicker.
> 
> I feel you Elle. I'm hating her and @Brownie518
> 
> I hadn't even thought about no Hydratherma Naturals until they sent me that mess.
> 
> Now....I absolutely cannot put it down. Both in terms of Smell & Performance.



Sigh. I'm just concerned about the e-wax...sometimes Izzy no likey...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Sigh. *I'm just concerned about the e-wax...sometimes Izzy no likey...*


 
EllePixie

See. 

That's why it pays to research!

We's some educmacted PJ's up in this piece!

Hmp. Especially when you puttin' out like that!

Ain't nothin' about it cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This was a Great Little Tuesday "Pick Me Up"!

I was down in the dumps about work and that little Hair Appointment did the trick.

I'm straight now. Used up 1 HTN Lotion and 1 HTN Leave-In. 

Have backups!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> So you like the Protein LI better than the Lotion? And it smells like cake too? I'm about to bite...


yea i love the protein leave in. its really very light but packs a punch. the lotion is ok but there are many more that i like better like komaza shea lotion and the dew.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> @chebaby
> 
> The Lotion is much Heavier than the Protein L-I. They both smell da' same
> 
> The Lotion may be a little more 'intense' especially since it's Thicker.
> 
> I feel you Elle. I'm hating her and @Brownie518
> 
> *I hadn't even thought about no Hydratherma Naturals* until they sent me that mess.
> 
> Now....I absolutely cannot put it down. Both in terms of Smell & Performance.


who you tryna fool???


----------



## chebaby

tonight i want to do an ayurvedic treatment. i think im going to mix amla, brahmi, bringraj and shikakai with evoo and kbb mask. then rinse and re pub with giovanni and cocasta slathered on my ends.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> See.
> 
> That's why it pays to research!
> 
> We's some educmacted PJ's up in this piece!
> 
> Hmp. Especially when you puttin' out like that!
> 
> Ain't nothin' about it cheap.



Yea I can't order that...I'll get it next time I am home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> who you tryna fool???


 
chebaby

Seriously, I was never interested and the Site looks 'Cluttered' and very User Unfriendly.

See...it all started when Brownie518 sent me that Lotion & that Oil.  And then.....You sent that Protein L-I

And it was a Wrap  I Love it All.  

But....I've only tried the Amino Protein DC'er once.  I still need to bust open the Moisture Boost DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Seriously, I was never interested and the Site looks 'Cluttered' and very User Unfriendly.
> 
> See...it all started when @Brownie518 sent me that Lotion & that Oil.  And then.....You sent that Protein L-I
> 
> And it was a Wrap  I Love it All.
> 
> But....I've only tried the Amino Protein DC'er once.  I still need to bust open the Moisture Boost DC'er.


the site is a hot mess. it looks like some type of informecial site they really need to update it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the site is a hot mess. it looks like some type of informecial site they really need to update it.*


 
chebaby

Yeah...it's Tired. 

No they don't.  They might raise the price


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...it's Tired.
> 
> No they don't.  They might raise the price


it looks like when you watch a late night informecial and then go to the website, thats what you see


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
 I used up a cocasta oil and acai phyto condish. I need BJ to have a sale so I can get more of that conditioner it's really great for cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> I used up a cocasta oil and *acai phyto condish. I need BJ to have a sale so I can get more of that conditioner it's really great for cowashing.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

IK! I love that Conditioner for Co-washing. 

In fact, I love them all. Moist 24/7, Acai & MoistPRO

Great Cowashers!

She's suppose to be having a March Madness Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies....


----------



## chebaby

hey Brownie


----------



## mkd

Hey Miss B!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - Tell T to stop blamin us for Hydratherma Naturals. We put her on, yes, but she took it and ran   



...I need to order more leave in


----------



## Brownie518

I was about to say "I'm sittin here at work with a real attitude" but seems like I've been saying that every damn work day. It's not too bad, though. Its my last night for the week and we just got our yearly bonus so I'm happy. I remember back in 2002 when I got 15% (of yearly salary) as a bonus. Now its only 6 but I'll sure take it.

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. I'm gonna use HV Methi this week for sure! Oh, and one of the Komaza's. I got my shipping notice already!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> IK! I love that Conditioner for Co-washing.
> 
> In fact, I love them all. Moist 24/7, Acai & MoistPRO
> 
> Great Cowashers!
> 
> *She's suppose to be having a March Madness Sale*.


 

IDareT'sHair
Say what  That's great thanks for the heads up. I think I will get the salon size of the moistpro depending on what the shipping will be because I co wash more often when it gets warmer.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - Tell T to stop blamin us for Hydratherma Naturals. We put her on, yes, but she took it and ran
> 
> 
> 
> ...I need to order more leave in


i dont even know if i put her on thats just hear say


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about doing my henna tonight but if i do it tonight it cant be a gloss because i can sleep in conditioner or i get mushy hair. but im itching to henna my hair. i can sleep in it and rinse it in the morning.
then over the weekend i can do a regular ayurvedic treatment and braid or twist my hair.


----------



## Eisani

hey ladies, just came to say I used my CJ Smoothing conditioner and leave in after washing w/CON and a quick dc w/SSI Okra stuff (I'm terrible with names). I fell in love with the scents  first of all, but my twists are soooo soft! I sealed the ends w/Donna Marie coconut hemp (?) pomade. We'll see how it looks/feels after it's dry, but I already plan on buying more. I can't ever stick w/a a whole product line to poo, dc and style


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....
I just got an e-mail from Bear Fruit Hair.  Starting tomorrow they will have March Madness Sweet Steals lasting throughout the Month of March, so check the Site tomorrow (and don't forget to use your "discount" too for extra added Savings)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....
> I just got an e-mail from Bear Fruit Hair. Starting tomorrow they will have March Madness Sweet Steals lasting throughout the Month of March, so check the Site tomorrow (and don't forget to use your "discount" too for extra added Savings)


 
Thanks for the heads up! I msgd u back saying I was going to order tonight....but the spirit didn't really move me when I went onto their site, then lo and behold I came in here and it doesnt start til tomoro!!! Glad I waited! Maybe there really is a spirit

I practiced a puff tonight using vonnie's advice, looks great, not pulled too tight. I may be wearing one for the rest of the week...I refuse to manipulate my hair too much this week lol. I am about to moisturize with some BRBC and tote myself to bed! good night ladies!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  It hump day!  I did a wash and twist with Shea moisture curl smoothies, well yuck crunchy mess. so not a lot of time before work, but I had to use some gvp detangler to soften up.  Trial and error many products, but plain old leave in conditioner gives me the best curls..


----------



## Charz

chebaby I'm sorry that happened to you

mkd i think I am done with rollersets for a while

Brownie518 Hey Lady!

IDareT'sHair what you getting from the HV sale? I might get another gallon of Moist 24/7 if it's on sale, since I am doing wash and goes again.

curlyhersheygirl Moist 24/7 is the best for detangling. Its super cheap too.

Ltown have you been to the natural store yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies......

Just did my mini HTN regi.  I gotta get moving.

Wanted to remind you of the BFH March Madness Sweet Steals that is suppose to start today.  

Use the Discount Code for Additional Savings.  I haven't check the site yet, but ya'll got the "Code"  

May post it in the Vendor Thread over the Weekend so they can get more business.

Charz

Not sure Girl?  I need more MoistPRO (definitely).  I'm well stocked on Moist 24/7 & Acai, but if the deal is 'right' I'll buy more.  

If the sale is good, I may buy another Methi too.


----------



## Ese88

Hey guys, my subscription expires tomorrow and i won't be renewing until I get back in April/May. So just wanted to tell you guys I luv ya and I'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## Eisani

CJ may be on its way to baby pappy status.  My hair looks and feels NOICE.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha they got any deals for that hair mask?


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> @La Colocha they got any deals for that hair mask?



Naw girl, you know i would have been running in here like my arse was on fire trying to post it if they did. smdh Everything has been on sale but the mask, ish i didn't even know she carried.


----------



## EllePixie

Morning ladies...I hope my KBB lotion comes today...sitting here in twists. I wish these didn't take an hour and a half or I would do them more often. Bleh.


----------



## natura87

just lookin around.


----------



## chebaby

i did my henna last night. napur, kbb mask, water and evoo. i just rinsed it out. it slipped out pretty goog and from what i can see i still have a red tint i got black hair and STILL a red tint


----------



## natura87

I am going to try a flat twist style tonight after work. I have been looking at a few YT videos and I need some styles beyond braids, puffs and 2 strand twists. I found my liter of Giovanni TTTT with the pump so I will cowash with that tonight. Its almost gone, I have about 1/3 of the bottle left. I left it at my moms house so they probably got some use out of it but ehh, dont really care. I have a ton of TTTT so its not like I'll miss a few pumps.

Y'all got me lookin at Hairveda even though I am on a no-buy. When does the Vatika Frosting go back on sale? That would be the only time I would buy it, even though I love the smell. At that price I should get like 3 or 4 of them. I havent tried anything else from the line but I'm tempted. Can I save and just accumulate my passes for an end of the year hurrah Is that allowed?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @chebaby I'm sorry that happened to you
> 
> 
> I been once and did a big haul, but I do need to go again to check out some things when you ready to meet up there? Last week was a wash and I know something happen for you this weekend.  How was the date?


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> CJ may be on its way to baby pappy status. My hair looks and feels NOICE.


 
Eisani, how do you wear your curls, after wash, twist and what hair type are you? I've been on naturally curly and don't feel bad most 3b3c don't use alot of curl products, [email protected]# just not working for me.


----------



## Priss Pot

So after almost 2 weeks of wash 'n gos, I washed/dc'd my hair last night and put in some twists for a twist-out.  I can't do those wash 'n gos for long periods, lawd tangle city!  I'm gonna have to switch it up.  I did an ApHogee treatment last night also, more of a preventive type thing.

My SSI stuff came in last week (Okra, Moisture Mist, Macadamia Gel).  Haven't used the conditioner yet, but the other stuff is nice.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown said:


> Eisani, how do you wear your curls, after wash, twist and what hair type are you? I've been on naturally curly and don't feel bad most 3b3c don't use alot of curl products, [email protected]# just not working for me.



I'm 3c/4a. Generally after washing I do an elastic-free bun or I twist until it dries then take them down. I wear more wash n gos during the warmer months, but I just try to stay tangle-free. Im low maintenance on the hair tip. Sorry, does that even answer your question?


----------



## Priss Pot

Eisani said:


> I'm 3c/4a. Generally after washing I do an elastic-free bun or I twist until it dries then take them down. I wear more wash n gos during the warmer months, but I just try to stay *tangle-free*. Im low maintenance on the hair tip. Sorry, does that even answer your question?



My favorite phrase.  Any tips?  What's your routine like when doing wash 'n gos and maintaining tangle-free hair?  How often do you go in between styling sessions?


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies,
how yall doing?


----------



## Charz

Ltown

It was great, I'm going out with him again tonight. He's like me as a white guy. ratchet as ever. screw the opposites ish, I need someone like me.


----------



## Eisani

Priss Pot said:


> My favorite phrase.  Any tips?  What's your routine like when doing wash 'n gos and maintaining tangle-free hair?  How often do you go in between styling sessions?



 I have yet to master those because once I go to sleep, its usually a wrap. Where are you getting tangles, at the root or the ends? Sometimes my wash n gos last a good few days w/o tangles depending on what conditioner i use, but protein is vital. For example, I had one last a week and after pooing w/a clarifying poo, i used ssi fortifying masque (protein), detangled, rinsed and did a quick rinse with EMB. I used emb as a leave in on soaking wet hair and applied a bit of Donna Marie coco curl creme in sections. I swished my head back and forth very quickly under the water then plopped. Light, bouncy, well-defined AND tangle free all week! The thing is, its always hit or miss for me.

ETA I refuse to go beyond a few days between styling sessions unless my hair is in good shape, but i check regularly for tangles. If I feel any, Im detangling, washing  and restyling. Im tenderheaded, and I want boo to be able to touch my scalp


----------



## Priss Pot

Yeah, I can't sleep with my hair out or else it's a wrap for me too.  I made that mistake on Saturday night  and my ends had gotten tangled.  Usually if I bun my hair (twisting my hair around itself into a bun) before bed, then it'll be okay.  But constantly laying on my hair in the wash 'n go style causes tangles for me.

I was detangling with the Jumbo Rake comb whenever I co-washed.   I also didn't remove any shed hairs during this time either.  I attempted to in the shower once w/ a detangling comb, but the water was about to get cold so I quit.


----------



## Priss Pot

I've also noticed that I don't dc as often as I should when on a strictly wash 'n go regimen.  I just co-wash.  I'm gonna up my dc-ing in the warmer months when wearing them more often.


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani said:


> I have yet to master those because once I go to sleep, its usually a wrap. Where are you getting tangles, at the root or the ends? Sometimes my wash n gos last a good few days w/o tangles depending on what conditioner i use, but protein is vital. For example, I had one last a week and after pooing w/a clarifying poo, i used ssi fortifying masque (protein), detangled, rinsed and did a quick rinse with EMB. I used emb as a leave in on soaking wet hair and applied a bit of Donna Marie coco curl creme in sections. I swished my head back and forth very quickly under the water then plopped. Light, bouncy, well-defined AND tangle free all week! The thing is, its always hit or miss for me.
> 
> ETA I refuse to go beyond a few days between styling sessions unless my hair is in good shape, but i check regularly for tangles. If I feel any, Im detangling, washing  and restyling. Im tenderheaded, and I want boo to be able to touch my scalp



Wow what a coincidence! I was just looking this up about tangles and wash n gos because I don't like spending the time on twists/braids, but I hate tangles, and wash n gos = shrinkage = tangles. I'm sure I could also get less tangles if I applied my product in smaller sections (I usually just do two) but I'm lazy....sigh.


----------



## chebaby

i used up a jar of kbb mask today. after i rinsed out the henna today with vo5(found a bottle) i dried in a towel and went back to bed. later on i realized i still had some left in my hair so i re conditioned with kbb mask and a little pumpkin conditioner to detangle. i love the way henna makes my hair feel. like the most beautiful protein treat ever. the funny thing is i was always worried about henna loosening my hair but henna gives my hair major texture. 
my wash and goes have been looking a mess lately because the front of my hair has been so stringy. but today the front of my hair was very wavy/curly like its supposed to be.
the only henna i have left is 2 boxes of jamila but i dont like jamila. plus it doesnt say BAQ on the boxes.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> I'm 3c/4a. Generally after washing I do an elastic-free bun or I twist until it dries then take them down. I wear more wash n gos during the warmer months, but I just try to stay tangle-free. Im low maintenance on the hair tip. Sorry, does that even answer your question?



Yes, appreciated!   Most of products been leaving my hair crunchy or waxy.
I usually bun too, but I'm trying to catch me a man, let them see cougar with different spin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....I got my HTN Haul today (haven't opened it yet).  Just did my little HTN Regi.  Will seal with HTN Oil a little later.

Looked at the BFH "Sweet Steals" had some stuff in a cart, but not really sure if I will get anything.


----------



## Brownie518

Got quiet early, huh?
Just stopping in to say Hi...about to start doing my hair right now. I'm about to check the stash, see if there's anything I can use up. 

Yes, I did get a 'few' things from BFH.....


----------



## chebaby

hey B
i need to shampoo my hair tonight or tomorrow to get the red tint of my forehead lmao. i didnt even realize it was there but it looks like im glowing
if i shampoo tonight i might do a braid out.


----------



## mkd

What did you get Brownie?

Well, the diffusing is ok for me.  Not something I will be doing regularly.  It made my hair dry.  I made an appt to get my hair cut Saturday.  I am really excited.


----------



## Priss Pot

My KBB Mask from BGLH Marketplace came in today.  Since I just washed/dc'd my hair yesterday, I'll try out the mask next week.

Yesterday when I dc'd after my ApHogee treatment I used SSI Banana Brulee.  That conditioner is so thick.  I'm realizing that I don't have to use too much or be heavy handed with it cause it seems so concentrated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of SSI Banana Brulee, I got a nice 16 ounce Jar on a "Swap" w @Hannan 
It's the Lavender one. I didn't even know BB came in Lavender?

Anyway, I may use it on Saturday. I haven't had SSI BB in a while. So, it will be a nice treat. 

I'll go ahead and post my F&F Code in the Vendor thread. Doesn't seem like anyone was overly impressed. *except @Brownie518


----------



## mkd

T, I may order from BFH soon.  I am not really feeling my hair right now.  Maybe after I cut it I will get excited again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I may order from BFH soon. I am not really feeling my hair right now. *Maybe after I cut it I will get excited again.*


 
@mkd

I hope you get excited again. IK it's very pretty (because Fab said so!). 

So, gone girl get excited!

So, are you _trimming OR...... cutting_?

I'm still not sure if I'll get anything....maybe later this montherplexed 

Just a coupla' cleansing conditioners maybe....

Girl.....Brownie518 will buy enough stuff for both of us ......


----------



## mkd

I m not sure yet, I think cutting back to APL.


----------



## hannan

Hi ladies 

I'm going to try shampooing 2x a week and see how that works out. I shampooed with some Burt's Bees Soy blah blah something. It kinda smelled like apple juice.  

I dc'ed with a sample of Komaza Intensive Moisture and that stuff is thiiiiiiick. Loved it! Glad it came in 4 oz. Can get two uses outta that thing!

Now I'm just chillin in 2 pocahantas braids with CJ smoothing lotion and grapeseed oil. Very smooth.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of SSI Banana Brulee, I got a nice 16 ounce Jar on a "Swap" w @Hanan
> It's the Lavender one. I didn't even know BB came in Lavender?
> 
> Anyway, I may use it on Saturday. I haven't had SSI BB in a while. So, it will be a nice treat.
> 
> I'll go ahead and post my F&F Code in the Vendor thread. Doesn't seem like anyone was overly impressed. *except @Brownie518


 

hannan got some good stuff!  I received KBB Super Silky in Cherry Mandarin


----------



## hannan

Thanks, chicas.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of SSI Banana Brulee, I got a nice 16 ounce Jar on a "Swap" w @Hanan
> It's the Lavender one.  I didn't even know BB came in Lavender?
> 
> Anyway, I may use it on Saturday.  I haven't had SSI BB in a while.  So, it will be a nice treat.
> 
> I'll go ahead and post my F&F Code in the Vendor thread.*  Doesn't seem like anyone was overly impressed.  *except @Brownie518*



....I was planning to order anyway . I got the stuff I had planned to get and a couple of the deals. 

I'm sitting here now with conditioner on my head. I wanted to use up this last bit of SE Mayo.I added some Methi Step 1 since the Mayo was almost done. I'll also finish an HV pH Rinse and 2 BFH conditioners - Shea Mango and Shea Almond.  I gave my sister a Shea Mango and a Shea Almond conditioner, plus some Moist 24/7.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I hope you get excited again. IK it's very pretty (because Fab said so!).
> 
> So, gone girl get excited!
> 
> So, are you _trimming OR...... cutting_?
> 
> I'm still not sure if I'll get anything....maybe later this montherplexed
> 
> Just a coupla' cleansing conditioners maybe....
> 
> *[email protected]Brownie518 will buy enough stuff for both of us* ......



...already did


----------



## Priss Pot

I just opened package that the KBB mask came in and like half of it spilled out inside the mailing envelope!  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  The lid was busted.  I salvaged what I could and put the remainder in an empty jar.  I knew something was wrong when I went to open the package and it was a lil bit too easy to open.  The spilled conditioner had softened the adhesive on the package, so I was able to just peel it open.


----------



## Brownie518

So I ended up finishing the BFH Ginger Macadamia and Mango Macadamia. Both just had a small bit left.

Some stuff that have one use or less left:
AE Garlic Treatment
Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor
Shea Almond Coconut cond. 
Shea Mango cond. 
Claudie's Protein

I like that PB Hawaii...


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, nothing going on as usual. Using up products and getting my list ready for my haul after april 1st. I know i want to go buy something, anything. I don't need anything but yall know how it is. Compulsive shopping is therapy for the soul.


----------



## natura87

I did some flat twists last night, they turned out pretty good.So right now I am wearing flattwists with 2 strand twists. I will take these out tomorrow and try again just for practice. I've got one more use of the Giovanni Wheat poo. Initially I hated it bu I actually like it now.


----------



## Shay72

I met my mama at her job this morning to do an exchange . We're always giving each other stuff. She gave me two Starbuck gift cards and a tea strainer. I only gave her that freaking BB&B coupon. She hoards those. Anyways, why did my mama molest my hair? I had it in the two puffs. She loved it and had her hand all in my hair talking about waves, curls, and how soft it was . 

Oil rinsing & steaming has made it easier to detangle my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I just opened package that the *KBB mask came in and like half of it spilled out inside the mailing envelope! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! The lid was busted. I salvaged what I could and put the remainder in an empty jar. I knew something was wrong when I went to open the package and it was a lil bit too easy to open. The spilled conditioner had softened the adhesive on the package, so I was able to just peel it open.*


 
Priss Pot

So....What you gone do??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

How's everyone this evening?  Nothing much going on my way.  Just rubbed on some HTN stuff.

Will apply Lotion & Oil Later on.

Kinda want to buy something OR Sell something....but don't know what

*so that means i need to sit down*


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
@prisspot, thats from bglh marketplace right? i was tempted to order from them at one point but changed my  mind. 

@La Colacha, i know how it is. im feeling that way now. actually im more like @IDareT'sHair, cause i want to get rid of some stuff but i refuse to go to the PO lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *cause i want to get rid of some stuff but i refuse to go to the PO lmao*.


 
@chebaby

I don't want to either Che. 

I should do a bulk purchase

(All or nothing)


----------



## chebaby

i shampooed my hair today with aphogee and i still have some henna on my scalp. lawd this stuff sticks to everything. then i conditioned with AP GPB(my love) and di a low very loose pony. i did not use any leave in and my hair is soft soft soft. that henna was really what i need to kick my hair back like its supposed to be.

with all of that said, i can not wait until sunday so i can put my hair away in some braids. im going to put it in braids because i know i wont be tempted to take the braids out like i would be with twists. i hate taking down braids.

i will use giovanni direct and a butter to braid.


----------



## natura87

I think next time I'll make these twists smaller and use a heavier leave in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I'm going to prep my hair for wash day tomorrow. 
I saw on FB that HV's sale will be on the 18th so I have my list ready. I think I'm going to get an ipad 2 with the money I saved from the no buy.


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried the Elucence Shampoo?  I have not found a shampoo that I like just yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't want to either Che.
> 
> I should do a bulk purchase
> 
> (All or nothing)


i know right.  i love when people buy *everything*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Has anyone tried the Elucence Shampoo?* I have not found a shampoo that I like just yet.


 
bronzebomb

Hey Bronzie!

I have both their Clarifying and their Acidifying 'Poos....and they both do the 'job' they're designed to do.

Not sure about their regular Shampoos tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies......
> 
> How's everyone this evening?  Nothing much going on my way.  Just rubbed on some HTN stuff.
> 
> Will apply Lotion & Oil Later on.
> 
> Kinda want to buy something OR Sell something....but don't know what
> 
> *so that means i need to sit down*





chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> @prisspot, thats from bglh marketplace right? i was tempted to order from them at one point but changed my  mind.
> 
> 
> @La Colacha, i know how it is. im feeling that way now. actually im more like @IDareT'sHair, cause i want to get rid of some stuff but i refuse to go to the PO lmao.




You both seen that BFH sale and hand itching I just need deep conditioner, and alter ego. No one from DMV told me yet where to get it, so I guess order until hair show in may, Che you going?


----------



## hannan

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all I'm going to prep my hair for wash day tomorrow.
> I saw on FB that HV's sale will be on the 18th so I have my list ready. I think *I'm going to get an ipad 2 with the money I saved from the no buy*.



Go ahead, girl!  

See, people. No buy isn't always bad.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Hey Bronzie!
> 
> I have both their Clarifying and their Acidifying 'Poos....and they both do the 'job' they're designed to do.
> 
> Not sure about their regular Shampoos tho'.


 
Thank you.  I want the Moisture Benefits Shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all I'm going to prep my hair for wash day tomorrow.
> *I saw on FB that HV's sale will be on the 18th so I have my list ready. *I think I'm going to get an ipad 2 with the money I saved from the no buy.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for the Heads Up!

Good Plan about the ipad


----------



## chebaby

i think my new regi, because i am really loving not co washing all the dang time which is why im going to braid my hair, will be to braid my hair on sundays and leave them in until friday. friday and saturday i can do a braid out because i know i can get 2 days out of it, i just dont know how to get more than that lol. and then start over on sunday.

im going to continue to pre poo with evoo but im almost out so then ill start on coconut oil. this week im going to condition with htn protein amino blah blah blah conditioner lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

hannan said:


> Go ahead, girl!
> 
> See, people. No buy isn't always bad.


 

LOL it wasn't easy for me because I didn't have a 'goal' but after I started playing with my sister's ipad that motivated me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> You both seen that BFH sale and hand itching *I just need deep conditioner*, and alter ego. No one from DMV told me yet where to get it, so I guess order until hair show in may, Che you going?


 
Ltown

What DC'ers are you looking for?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> You both seen that BFH sale and hand itching I just need deep conditioner, and alter ego. No one from DMV told me yet where to get it, so I guess order until hair show in may, Che you going?


which hair show is in may? i know there is going to be a baltimore hair show this month. i think the 26th and i want to go to that one. 
i always want to go to the ATL hair show but i never travel alone and SO keeps *****ing about driving that far.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i dont know where to get dominican conditioners from. thats dominican right? i know some bss have started selling them but i only see miss key and salerm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have KomazaHairCare Califia Moisturizing Hair Cream, a Protein Strengther, Jojoba Sealant and a Vitamin Reign to Sell.

Anybody interested?


----------



## bronzebomb

@curlyhersheygirl - Yep! an iPad is a good idea. I want one too...and the iPhone 5.

IDareT'sHair you didn't like the Komaza?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> @La Colacha, i know how it is. im feeling that way now. actually im more like @IDareT'sHair, cause i want to get rid of some stuff but i refuse to go to the PO lmao.



Girl i had to stop by the store on the way to get dd and get some lip glosses, its something bogo 50% off. You and t need to use that service shay was talking about, they pick up your boxes for you.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl i had to stop by the store on the way to get dd and get some lip glosses, its something bogo 50% off. You and t need to use that service shay was talking about, they pick up your boxes for you.


yea i feel like i really need to buy something. anything. even though i dont need anything.
i will look into that service because i hate going to the PO. they are always packed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair *you didn't like the Komaza?*


 
bronzebomb

Yes, I do. Very much. Great Product

But I'm using HTN right now for my daily haircare.

I'll still use the Olive & Intensive DC'ers


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to tell yall. i cut bangs last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh i forgot to tell yall. i cut bangs last night*


 
chebaby

Lawd....You don't know what to do with yo'self.  You need to buy something

*how 'bout some komaza* .............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....You don't know what to do with yo'self.  You need to buy something
> 
> *how 'bout some komaza* .............


girl i dont know what came over me. i was just cutting away lol. but i only cut about 3 inches off the front and it actually looks good. but ill really see when i wash and go on satural because during the week my hair is pulled back.

girl i thought about buying that komaza. but i already have 2 of those items


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i dont know what came over me. i was just cutting away lol. but i only cut about 3 inches off the front and it actually looks good*. but ill really see when i wash and go on satural because during the week my hair is pulled back.
> 
> girl i thought about buying that komaza. but i already have 2 of those items


 
chebaby

You still trippin' over your Accident 

You havin' after shocks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You still trippin' over your Accident
> 
> You havin' after shocks.


is that what it is i wouldnt doubt it. those darn insurance people havent called me yet. ill be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> is that what it is i wouldnt doubt it. *those darn insurance people havent called me yet. ill be calling them tomorrow.*


 
chebaby

Yes, most definitely.  Please stay on top of that.


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> Thank you. I want the Moisture Benefits Shampoo.


 
bronzebomb I'm a lurker in here. I have the Elucenve Moisture Benefits and I love it. It is my staple shampoo. It only takes a lil bit to lather up. It is very gentle ans smell of peaches. It leaves my hair very clean and moisturize.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> is that what it is i wouldnt doubt it. *those darn insurance people havent called me yet. ill be calling them tomorrow*.



Yeah, Che, make sure you call them. When I had my accident, I wrote EVERYTHING down in a notebook, phone calls, who i spoke to, what they said, all that. It came in handy later.  I still have that joint, too. 

I just put some BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Cream on and sealed with HTN oil . (Thanks, girl!!!) Love that stuff! And my Komaza came today. The Olive Moisture Mask smells !

Note to self: Add HV March Madness sale to calendar...


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow said:


> @bronzebomb I'm a lurker in here. I have the Elucenve Moisture Benefits and I love it. It is my staple shampoo. *It only takes a lil bit to lather up. It is very gentle ans smell of peaches. It leaves my hair very clean and moisturize*.



 Cosign on all this. This was my staple also, until I started using Aveda DR shampoo.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> which hair show is in may? i know there is going to be a baltimore hair show this month. i think the 26th and i want to go to that one.
> 
> Yes Carz and I going, I got lost last year and didn't make it, it's in pickerson? I will trail run it before may.
> i always want to go to the ATL hair show but i never travel alone and SO keeps *****ing about driving that far.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> What DC'ers are you looking for?


 I want the ego, but I may go back to Dominican they have all the softener, protein ingredients I like.  I may get some jessicurl wet.  I have those samples of komaza don't like olive oil hair wasn't soft, vitamin makes hair hard too.  I waiting for that Kbb you bragged about to try but that sell may not happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just put some BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Cream on and sealed with HTN oil . (Thanks, girl!!!) Love that stuff! And my Komaza came today. The Olive Moisture Mask smells* !
> 
> Note to self: Add HV March Madness sale to calendar...


 
@Brownie518

No...Thank You Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder what Hairveda will have on SALE!!!!!

I can't wait!  I'm getting excited

I want MoistPRO..........I'm not sure what else!

*bj gets paiddddddddd*


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies. 

My hair is doing something so crazy, I am disliking it more and more each day.  Today, I envisioned myself halle short but i would have to relax my hair at that length.  

Bronze, I really really like elucence moisture poo.  Its very good.  I like the clarifying one too.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> My hair is doing something so crazy, I am disliking it more and more each day.  Today, I envisioned myself halle short but i would have to relax my hair at that length.
> 
> Bronze, I really really like elucence moisture poo.  Its very good.  I like the clarifying one too.



Let that be just a vision too.  Take a break from thinking about hair and maybe a break from here.  You will be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> *My hair is doing something so crazy, I am disliking it more and more each day. Today, I envisioned myself halle short but i would have to relax my hair at that length. *


 
mkd

Hmp.  And I bet errrday somebody tells you how Purty it is!

DON'T THEY??????????

DON'T THEY??????????

DON'T THEY??????????

Tell the Truff!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder what Hairveda will have on SALE!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait! I'm getting excited
> 
> I want MoistPRO..........I'm not sure what else!
> 
> *bj gets paiddddddddd*


 
lol...Im super excited too! I have been stalking that site every single day, BJ may not announce that sale til March 30, I may send her a little message on facebook so she can get a sense of urgency lol...stall us out for too long and we're over it lol 

I have been moisturizing with Qhemet BRBC the past 2 nights. My hair looks and feels great! I like it better than AOHC...I Have 2 of those! Anybody wanna trade a BRBC or CTDG for an AOHC lol?  I wore a puff today and yesterday, tomoro I am wearing a low ponytail with a center part, the best I can do for a Friday, but I have it in that style now and its really cute. Idk how I will be styling my hair or what I will be using. I was really counting on that twist and rollerset style to become a staple...may try it again with different products and with flexi rods instead of satins...those normally work well! Keep yall posted!


----------



## chebaby

i need to find a way to bun my hair without using a brush. im tired of brushing my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol...Im super excited too! I have been stalking that site every single day, *BJ may not announce that sale til March 30,* I may send her a little message on facebook so she can get a sense of urgency lol...stall us out for too long and we're over it lol


 
beautyaddict1913

No....CHG said it starts March 18th

You tryna' Make Me Miss It

You Wrong Beauty  ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to find a way to bun my hair without using a brush. im tired of brushing my hair.


 

chebaby

What happened to your Pic?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What happened to your Pic?


got tired of looking at it lmao. i may take another one and put it up. maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *got tired of looking at it lmao. i may take another one and put it up. maybe*


 
chebaby

I was like okay.....who's this new girl


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was like okay.....*who's this new girl*


yea cause we dont like new people


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea cause we dont like new people*


 
@chebaby

    

...........



You need to go cut some more bangs


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go cut some more bangs



it does relieve stress


----------



## Shay72

I hope BJ has Sitrinillah on sale. I hope she does like last year and even puts the bulk one on sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> I hope BJ has Sitrinillah on sale. I hope she does like last year and even puts the bulk one on sale.


 
I can't wait she said up to 50% off sitewide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I hope BJ has Sitrinillah on sale. I hope she does like last year and even puts the bulk one on sale.*


 
I'd like to get the price of a 40 ounce of this?  I wonder if she still offers those?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Hmp.  And I bet errrday somebody tells you how Purty it is!
> 
> DON'T THEY??????????
> 
> DON'T THEY??????????
> 
> DON'T THEY??????????
> 
> Tell the Truff!


I wish I was playing but it is really and truly a mess right now.  And its frustrating because I still don't know whats going on with it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd like to get the price of a 40 ounce of this? I wonder if she still offers those?


 
 You can email and ask. She did it for my sis when she emailed to inquire about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I can't wait* she said 50% off sitewide.*


 
*Passes Out Straight on Da' Flo'*

For Real????????????????????????????????????? 

   

*I Died*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Don't die T. I forgot to add "up to" I went back and I edited.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I wish I was playing but it is really and truly a mess right now.  And its frustrating because I still don't know whats going on with it.


if you do decide to go halle short i think you should leave it curly. i think that would be beautiful kinda like eddie murphy's ex wife.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I wish I was playing but it is really and truly a mess right now. And its frustrating because I still don't know whats going on with it.*


 
mkd

_*cough....& looks around*_

You still didn't answer my Question!

Hmp.  Errday.  Don't they?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Don't die T. *I forgot to add "up to" I went back and I edited.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

     

Why Ya'll Messin' with me???

First beautyaddict1913 try to give me the wrong date and now this!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> if you do decide to go halle short i think you should leave it curly. i think that would be beautiful kinda like eddie murphy's ex wife.


Che, I wore my hair like that for like a year when I was in high school.  It was cute but my face is really round and was always self conscious about it.  i wish I could find a pic to show you guys.  I am going to look for one at my mom's house.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> _*cough....& looks around*_
> 
> You still didn't answer my Question!
> 
> Hmp.  Errday.  Don't they?


Girl no, they prolly like WTF happened to your head lady!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd like to get the price of a 40 ounce of this? I wonder if she still offers those?


 
yes I still have my jar, I would send it back to her so she could fill it up lol...I emailed her about it in September and she never responded...maybe I can try it again?! I hope she doesnt pull the stunt she pulled for Cyber Monday, that sooo wasn't worth it! But I luv her stuff lol!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Girl no, they prolly like WTF happened to your head lady!


i dont know what it could be. i know you do protein and moisture. do you think its heat damage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *yes I still have my jar, I would send it back to her so she could fill it up lol...I emailed her about it in September and she never responded...maybe I can try it again?!* I hope she doesnt pull the stunt she pulled for Cyber Monday, that sooo wasn't worth it! But I luv her stuff lol!


 
@beautyaddict1913

Okay..... Thanks

So...what's any of this got to do with you tryna' give me the Wrong Date??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Girl no, they prolly like WTF happened to your head lady!*


 
mkd

Hardly

But okay.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i dont know what it could be. i know you do protein and moisture. do you think its heat damage?


I think I have grown all my heat damage out.  My hair is a completely different texture than I thought it was when I had heat damage.  I don't think its that.  Something is causing a huge amount of breakage though.  At first i just thought my nape was super tightly curled and looked shorter due to shrinkage but is shorter when my hair is straight too.


----------



## chebaby

i think in december when my hair is at least 6 inches longer i want to take a trip to new york and get my hair shaped at the deva chan salon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:dollar: :dollar: Hands over to BJ 2010 Tax Returns..........

Both State and Federal


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I think I have grown all my heat damage out.  My hair is a completely different texture than I thought it was when I had heat damage.  I don't think its that.  Something is causing a huge amount of breakage though.  At first i just thought my nape was super tightly curled and looked shorter due to shrinkage but is shorter when my hair is straight too.


i hope you figure out what it is. could it be your satin cap rubbing up against it? or maybe the pillow you sleep on?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> :dollar: :dollar: Hands over to BJ 2010 Tax Returns..........
> 
> Both State and Federal


lmao. i think all i want from her is some more cocasta oil. i think i may be able to get the whipped gelly and acai conditioner locally come april.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao. i think all i want from her is some more cocasta oil. *i think i may be able to get the whipped gelly and acai conditioner locally come april.


 
I'll get whatever she has on Sale.  I want MoistPRO, maybe some Sitrinillah.  I'd get the Acai Phyto Berry and some Moist 24/7.

I'll just get whatever.  Maybe some Almond Glaze too.  Maybe another Avsoya Oil.  I'd like to 'try' Whipped Clouds _maybe_

DecisionsDecisions


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll get whatever she has on Sale.  I want MoistPRO, maybe some Sitrinillah.  I'd get the Acai Phyto Berry and some Moist 24/7.
> 
> I'll just get whatever.  Maybe some Almond Glaze too.  Maybe another Avsoya Oil.  I'd like to 'try' Whipped Clouds _maybe_
> 
> DecisionsDecisions


just say everything

i am sooooo tempted to get the jane carter wrap and roll. i was never interested in this stuff but now i want it.


----------



## mkd

Che, I want my hair shaped too.  I wish we had a DevaChan here.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Okay..... Thanks
> 
> So...what's any of this got to do with you tryna' give me the Wrong Date??


 
lmaooo!! you're so wrong for clowning me T lol!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I want my hair shaped too.  I wish we had a DevaChan here.


i know me too. im mad i have to travel to get my hair cut but you gotta do what you gotta do.
i guess i could go to aveda but my color experience wasnt that good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *lmaooo!! you're so wrong for clowning me T lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp. Talmbout March 30

So...Who Clownin' Who???   

............


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - girl, I really hope you can find the culprit for that breakage and put a stop to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....

Imma try not to buy anything until the 18therplexed

I was suppose to not be buying anything but HV this month anyway.


----------



## chebaby

i decided to try a chunky twistout for tomorrow. so tonight i will mist my hair with water and twist with giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDare and Chebaby, I'm not sure if the busted lid happened at BGLH or if it happened with the post office. The jar came in one of those bubble envelopes, so it could have gotten damaged during transit. BGLH should have put it in a box, though.

I dunno what to do. I could just contact them and suggest that for future reference they should mail jars of that size in boxes rather than envelopes.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I think I have grown all my heat damage out.  My hair is a completely different texture than I thought it was when I had heat damage.  I don't think its that.  Something is causing a huge amount of breakage though.  At first i just thought my nape was super tightly curled and looked shorter due to shrinkage but is shorter when my hair is straight too.



You think it something you doing, or maybe it's product? Hope you find it soon


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot said:


> IDare and Chebaby, I'm not sure if the busted lid happened at BGLH or if it happened with the post office. The jar came in one of those bubble envelopes, so it could have gotten damaged during transit. BGLH should have put it in a box, though.
> 
> I dunno what to do. I could just contact them and suggest that for future reference they should mail jars of that size in boxes rather than envelopes.


 
Mailing products in envelopes  USPS have various size boxes for cheap. You should let them know what happened.


----------



## Charz

Imma buy another gallon of Moist 24/7 if it goes on sale.


----------



## Ltown

Found my alter ego not far from work.  Don't know what I'm doing with mt hair this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

today is such a bad day
this insurance thing is getting on my nerves. no one is contacting anyone but me and i went to whole foods and they had every darn jane carter product except the one i wanted
i eat when im upset so i hope SO is prepared to go to cheesecake factory and KFC.
and of course im going to go shopping for some hair stuff. they got me stressed.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> IDare and Chebaby, I'm not sure if the busted lid happened at BGLH or if it happened with the post office. The jar came in one of those bubble envelopes, so it could have gotten damaged during transit. BGLH should have put it in a box, though.
> 
> I dunno what to do. I could just contact them and suggest that for future reference they should mail jars of that size in boxes rather than envelopes.


they(bglh) should take care of that regardless of where it happened. they need to send you another jar or refund you because common sense would tell them to put it in a damn box. those jars are not small and you know usps is not gentle. bglh need to wake up. i cant stand when these little companies try to save money by shipping everything in a damn envelope. kbb jars are too big(at least the mask is) to be sent in an envelope.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> today is such a bad day
> this insurance thing is getting on my nerves. no one is contacting anyone but me and i went to whole foods and they had every darn jane carter product except the one i wanted
> i eat when im upset so i hope SO is prepared to go to cheesecake factory and KFC.
> and of course im going to go shopping for some hair stuff. they got me stressed.



Why is Jane curling cream so expensive? Are you going to need new car?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Why is Jane curling cream so expensive? Are you going to need new car?


i dont know why its so expensive. i really didnt even like it. and i usually like her stuff.
i dont know if they are going to fix my car or what. i have to wait for his insurance to get in contact with me.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

my twist out was a bust. so i co cleansed today with bfh ginger and orange or whatever its called. this one i dont like. my hair felt ok as far as softness goes but it didnt feel clean. then i conditioned and detangled with bee mine avocado conditioner. this conditioner is pretty good. i like the slip, smell and softness it gave.
i did not use a leave in and placed my hair in a bun. my hair feels dry as a bone right now

tomorrow i am going to co wash with AO GPB and use a little kckt as my leave in.

im tired of my hair right now and if i wasnt afraid of messing up my ends id stay in a bun all day everyday.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, che sorry for what you are going through and i hope it gets resolved quickly for you. Looked at the bfh site today and didn't see anything that i have tried out of the march madness products. I will wait until she has a better sale. Going to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....

Just M&S'ed w/HTN for the evening. Will do my Hurr sometime tomorrow. Let's see....I think I'll:

Co-Cleanse with BFH Cotton Marshmallow
Do a Nexxus Emergencee Rx
DC with SSI BB or do a 50/50 Protein & Moisture with HTN *Brownie's mix* under Steamer
Apply HTN Follicle Booster, HTN Protein LI w/a little Pure Argan Oil to dry
M&S with HTN Lotion & Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *IDare and Chebaby, I'm not sure if the busted lid happened at BGLH or if it happened with the post office. The jar came in one of those bubble envelopes, so it could have gotten damaged during transit. BGLH should have put it in a box, though.*
> 
> *I dunno what to do. I could just contact them and suggest that for future reference they should mail jars of that size in boxes rather than envelopes.*


 
@Priss Pot

I don't know what BGLH is.... Anyway

But....I would contact them and let them know that the product arrived damaged and the contents spilled out in the package (envelope). 

That happened to me once with Mozeke (16 oz Jar) and she sent me another (16 oz) Jar. 

The lid was off and 3/4ths of it was sitting in the bottom of the Envelope.

Contact them. That Mask costs too much for that madness.

Please and Thank You.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.....
> 
> Just M&S'ed w/HTN for the evening. Will do my Hurr sometime tomorrow. Let's see....I think I'll:
> 
> Co-Cleanse with BFH Cotton Marshmallow
> Do a Nexxus Emergencee Rx
> DC with SSI BB or do a *50/50 Protein & Moisture with HTN *Brownie's mix** under Steamer
> Apply HTN Follicle Booster, HTN Protein LI w/a little Pure Argan Oil to dry
> M&S with HTN Lotion & Oil



I got the idea from the video on the site. 

I can't stop playing in my hair right now. Every 10 minutes I feel like doing something to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got the idea from the video on the site.
> 
> *I can't stop playing in my hair right now. Every 10 minutes I feel like doing something to it.*


 
Thanks Girl.  Imma try it out tomorrow.

Hmp  Sounds like somebody fittin' to get a _"Scalp Massage"_  .....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.  Imma try it out tomorrow.
> 
> *Hmp  Sounds like somebody fittin' to get a *_*"Scalp Massage*"_  .....



 Noooo!!! (maybe later)


----------



## chebaby

so yall like the HTN moisture conditioner? i need to get it, i only have the protein one.

i change my mind so often. i just decided to keep my hair in a bun. i dont think itll cause damage. not if i use a leave in, butter and sealant(komaza jojoba hemp) on my ends. and i only bun 1-2 times a week and just leave it in. i doubt thatll cause damage. and i may start slathering my headband in evoo before i make my bun.

i want to try deva curl one condition again. i had it and didnt like it. it went on really nice and had amazing slip but as soon as i rinsed it out it was like i put nothing on my hair. but im thinking maybe my hair will like it now. thats what happened with yes to carrots. my hair could not stand that stuff. i went through a whole bottle not liking it and then the second bottle was love lol. i want to use the one condition as a leave in too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Noooo!!!* (maybe later)


 
Brownie518

Hmp.   I Got Yo' Code Words...  .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so yall like the HTN moisture conditioner? i need to get it, i only have the protein one.
> 
> *i change my mind so often.* i just decided to keep my hair in a bun. i dont think itll cause damage. not if i use a leave in, butter and sealant(komaza jojoba hemp) on my ends. and i only bun 1-2 times a week and just leave it in. i doubt thatll cause damage. and i may start slathering my headband in evoo before i make my bun.
> 
> i want to try deva curl one condition again. i had it and didnt like it. it went on really nice and had amazing slip but as soon as i rinsed it out it was like i put nothing on my hair. but im thinking maybe my hair will like it now. thats what happened with yes to carrots. my hair could not stand that stuff. i went through a whole bottle not liking it and then the second bottle was love lol. i want to use the one condition as a leave in too.


 
@chebaby

No?????? Not YOU! You're Kidding Right????

   

So, You Change Your Mind Often Uh?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No?????? Not YOU! You're Kidding Right????
> 
> 
> 
> So, You Change Your Mind Often Uh?


well not OFTEN. maybe like every OTHER time i blink


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well not OFTEN. maybe like every OTHER time i blink*


 
chebaby

You are a very interesting intriguing Woman (to say the least).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You are a very interesting intriguing Woman (to say the least).


awww thanks. and i dont even try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *awww thanks. and i dont even try*


 
chebaby

There's definitely an Element of Mystery!

Cause you change yo' mind every 5 seconds!

Good to Keep 'Em Guessing Che!


----------



## Brownie518

I am DYING to buy something. Quite a few somethings, actually. 
I won't though. I got my BFH coming and hopefully some of Claudie's Montego Bay oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> There's definitely an Element of Mystery!
> 
> *Cause you change yo' mind every 5 seconds*!
> 
> Good to Keep 'Em Guessing Che!


see, you get me

girl my mind is never made up. even after i make my final decision im like


----------



## Brownie518

Che, you're DYNAMIC!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see, you get me
> 
> *girl my mind is never made up. even after i make my final decision im like*


 
chebaby

You just like to weigh ALL your options.... Tis All.

Brownie518

Girl.... I wanna buy something too, but I just got 'reminded' in that other thread, that I said I wasn't buying anything until HV's Sale

............


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I am DYING to buy something. Quite a few somethings, actually.
> I won't though. I got my BFH coming and hopefully some of Claudie's Montego Bay oil.


i want some stuff too. 
i want jane carter wrap and roll
deva curl one condition
deva curl low poo
some avocados and coconut milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want some stuff too.
> i want jane carter wrap and roll
> deva curl one condition
> deva curl low poo
> some avocados and *coconut milk*.


 
Lemme pull a can of this out right now!

Thanks chebaby for reminding me...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You just like to weigh ALL your options.... Tis All.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl.... I wanna buy something too, but I *just got 'reminded' in that other thread, that I said I wasn't buying anything until HV's Sale*
> 
> ............



 yeah, I saw that! 

Let's see, I want to buy:

Hydratherma Naturals
Bear Fruit Hair
Jasmine's Cream Scrub 
HTC Evo Shift 
Diamond hoops


----------



## Brownie518

@chebaby , have you used that Wrap n Roll before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That HTN Moisturizing Deep Conditioner smells good! I can't wait to try this: _"Extracts of Seaweed, Algae & Sea Kelp along with Wheat Protein and Essential Oils" _

_......_

ETA:  Diamond Hoops!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> That HTN Moisturizing smells good!  I can't wait to try this: _"Extracts of Seaweed, Algae & Sea Kelp along with Wheat Protein and Essential Oils" _



Are you gonna steam with it? 

I saw you asking about Dudley's Hair Rebuilder...its a good conditioner.  You should try it.

I want to try Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> That HTN Moisturizing Deep Conditioner smells good! I can't wait to try this: _"Extracts of Seaweed, Algae & Sea Kelp along with Wheat Protein and Essential Oils" _
> 
> _......_
> 
> ETA:  *Diamond Hoops*!



...I saw some really nice 2ct inside outs that I want...

Where is everyone??? Ltown? Sim? Charz? I know Priss and beauty come in late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Are you gonna steam with it?
> 
> *I saw you asking about Dudley's Hair Rebuilder...its a good conditioner.  You should try it.*
> 
> I want to try Claudie's Reconstructor.


 
Brownie518

Yeah, Imma Steam with the Half-n-Half! Protein & Moisture

Yep.  I have a 16 ounce Bottle of the Rebuilder. 

I have been using the Cream Protein in a Jar. I remembered using that back in the day at the Salon (when I smelled it). 

Will switch over to the Rebuilder at some point. 

Lemme know about the Claudie when you try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...I saw some really nice 2ct inside outs that I want...
> 
> *Where is everyone??? Ltown? Sim? Charz? I know Priss and beauty come in late*.


 
Yeah and mkd, Shay & La Colocha? Hannan? Elle? Destine? natura, Vonnie

All of Ya'll Get in Here!

I have a pair (I rarely wear them) In fact, when I read your post, it reminded me of mine!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, Imma Steam with the Half-n-Half! Protein & Moisture
> 
> Yep.  I have a 16 ounce Bottle of the Rebuilder.
> 
> I have been using the* Cream Protein* in a Jar. I remembered using that back in the day at the Salon (when I smelled it).
> 
> Will switch over to the Rebuilder at some point.
> 
> Lemme know about *the Claudie* when you try it.



1st bolded - I've never tried this one. I'll have to keep that one in mind 

2nd bolded - I just added that to my order. It sounds good, and I have loved all of her conditioners so far. 

OT - I don't usually go for creamy dudes but Derrick Rose (Chicago Bulls) could get it  *looks around for SO* Just something about D Rose. He's not the cutest but there is just something......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme pull a can of this out right now!
> 
> Thanks @chebaby for reminding me...


do you pre poo with it too? i wonder how it would go if i mixed it with a conditioner.

you know what i want. a deep conditioner so outstanding that it knocks my socks off. i mean  a really really deep conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby , have you used that Wrap n Roll before?


nope never used it. the only wrap stuff that ive used and liked was taliah waajid krinkles and curls. but i ran out and figured id give jane carter a try.


----------



## Ltown

Hey what up?  I'm doing a brown sugar scalp scrub, I been on YouTube getting recipe.  I had scabs from that pimento burn, it was itchy, never had this before, nature blessing nor coconut oil was helping.  So i got that on and oiled down the rest with ceramides oils.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> do you pre poo with it too? i wonder how it would go if i mixed it with a conditioner.
> 
> you know what i want. a deep conditioner so outstanding that it knocks my socks off. i mean  a really really deep conditioner.



Me too, that what I'm looking for runner up is jasmine avacodo (no longer make) wdt,


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Me too, that what I'm looking for runner up is *jasmine avacodo (no longer make)* wdt,



*cough* Get the base! *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> do you pre poo with it too? i wonder how it would go if i mixed it with a conditioner.
> 
> you know what i want. a deep conditioner so outstanding that it knocks my socks off. i mean a really really deep conditioner.


 
@chebaby

I'll just pour it over (about 1/2 can) and save the other half for next week.

I have 3 Cans of Cream of Coconut too.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *cough* Get the base! *cough*


lmao i was thinking about getting the base to bee mine avocado but i prefer to just go buy the pretty little bottle thats already made and smells good


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> *cough* Get the base! *cough*



You all told me this before, off to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm excited about doing my hair tomorrow. 

Don't think I'll use up anything tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm excited about doing my hair tomorrow.
> 
> Don't think I'll use up anything tho'.



Me, too. I love doing my hair. Not sure if I'll use anything up, though. Depends on what I do. The other day I did use up a John Frieda Luminous Glaze (espresso). I have another one, and I'm gonna definitely use that.


----------



## Ltown

I forgot where to get it, can't find it on either new direction nor ingredients to die for help?


----------



## Ltown

T, HTN bottles are small you can stretch the oils, but the conditioners are small, how long are they lasting?  I'm using amino conditioner now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, HTN bottles are small you can stretch the oils, *but the conditioners are small, how long are they lasting? I'm using amino conditioner now.*


 
@Ltown

You need to ask @chebaby or @Brownie518 

This will be just my 2nd time using the Amino and I've never used the Moisturizing. 

I have 2 bottles of each. Oh wait....I might have 3 of the Amino.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> T, HTN bottles are small you can stretch the oils, but the conditioners are small, how long are they lasting?  I'm using amino conditioner now.


i know you didnt ask me but the bottles are small but the protein conditioner has so much slip and spreads so well that i can get a lot out of one bottle. i have two bottels though so im good lol.


----------



## Brownie518

@Ltown - yeah, I'm heavy handed with conditioners but I'll get a lot of uses from that one bottle. 

Let me see if I can find that link...I think its http://www.thesage.com/catalog/fullcat.html#section9


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know you didnt ask me but the bottles are small but the protein conditioner has so much slip and spreads so well that i can get a lot out of one bottle*. i have two bottels though so im good lol.


 
@chebaby
@Ltown
@Brownie518

IA Che. When I looked at the bottle (of the Amino) I hadn't hardly used any... And Lawd knows I'll dump half a bottle in one DC Session. ... 

For some reason, I didn't use much of this at all. Maybe it's super concentrated or something?erplexed


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i know you didnt ask me but the bottles are small but the protein conditioner has so much slip and spreads so well that i can get a lot out of one bottle. i have two bottels though so im good lol.





Brownie518 said:


> Ltown - yeah, I'm heavy handed with conditioners but I'll get a lot of uses from that one bottle.
> 
> Let me see if I can find that link...



Che, T this is good to know I'm heavy hand too and if it gives you alot slip then I need to use less.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Che, T this is good to know I'm heavy hand too and if it gives you alot slip then I need to use less.*


 
Ltown

Yes.  I was very 'surprised' at the small amount I used. 

I'm use to slapping it on and coating it


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> @Ltown - yeah, I'm heavy handed with conditioners but I'll get a lot of uses from that one bottle.
> 
> Let me see if I can find that link...I think its http://www.thesage.com/catalog/fullcat.html#section9



Awesome, thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's a nice site Ms. B.

Too bad I'm not _into_ Bases..... 

_*at least not right now anyway*_


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, T this is good to know I'm heavy hand too and if it gives you alot slip then I need to use less.


i dont know if im heavy handed, i dont think so, but i still used a lot less of this compared to other conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I like the HTN Moisturizing .... I may pick up another bottle. Will try it a coupla' times first. 

Only because I have a Gazillion DC'ers and don't feel it's necessary especially if it's 'just ok'

I can't wait to try out that UBH. I decided I'll follow up with Moist 24/7 or something for a final rinse.

Right now, I have Sitrinillah, Komaza Olive & BnB's open. That's my Max. 

Now, I'll have HTN Protein & Moisture all open too. 

That's 5! I haven't done that in a long, long time.

I gotta stay on the Usin' It Up Grind w/these DC'ers.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot all about my komaza conditioners. so far i really like the olive but i remember i wasnt that impressed with the intensive one. i need to try them again. i know they say the olive doesnt have protein in it but i always feel like olive strengthens my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot all about my komaza conditioners. so far i really like the olive but i remember i wasnt that impressed with the intensive one.* i need to try them again. i know they say the olive doesnt have protein in it but i always feel like olive strengthens my hair.


 
I really like them both. I think it's really funny, because I actually _prefer_ the Intensive to the Olive (Although the Olive is very good)

On that one, we did opposites.


----------



## Ltown

Rinse out my hair HTN amino is keeper, silk protein win it for me every time.  That base for jasmine is out in Utah $28 for gallon, shipping parcel would cost $45  HTN may be a replacement.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really like them both. I think it's really funny, because I actually _prefer_ the Intensive to the Olive (Although the Olive is very good)
> 
> On that one, we did opposites.


i know right!!
i have to try the intensive again though. my mind might change. and like i said i need a really good deep treatment.

right now i have komaza olive
komaza intensive
kbb mask(yall jealous)
shea moisture shea butter mask( i dont even know why i still have this crap i should just toss it)
mhc olive you
mhc honey hair mask
htn protein amino
bee mine avocado and beautiful conditioners

i think thats all.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i forgot all about my *komaza conditioners*. so far i really like the olive but i remember i wasnt that impressed with the intensive one. i need to try them again. i know they say the olive doesnt have protein in it but i always feel like olive strengthens my hair.



I just got the Olive and the Intensive. The Intensive I know I love  so I can't wait to try the Olive. I think I'll end up using those my next wash.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Rinse out my hair HTN amino is keeper, silk protein win it for me every time.  That base for jasmine is out in Utah $28 for gallon, shipping parcel would cost $45  HTN may be a replacement.


it costs that much to ship that stuff would stay right in utah


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Rinse out my hair HTN amino is keeper, silk protein win it for me every time.  That base for jasmine is out in Utah $28 for gallon, *shipping parcel would cost $45*  HTN may be a replacement.



Whhhaaaaaatttt??? 

For me, the cheapest is 17.55, UPS Ground. Dang.


----------



## mkd

hey ladies!

chebaby i like the jane carter wrap and roll.  Try it,  I think you will like it.  They sell it at target. 

Ltown i ordered from the sage and paid like $15 to ship fed ex.  Maybe that would be a cheaper option.


----------



## chebaby

yea  im going to go get it from target because they also sell the deva line so hopefully i can get everything in one shop.


----------



## Eisani

I had surgery yesterday and was attempting to wash my hair today when I got yelled at and told to sit.dee.hell.down  I just wanted to rollerset. I'm impatient. Oh well, off to Sage Naturalceuticals


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, done up and fell asleep again,. But i will lay down again soon, still tired. I forgot to mention the our target finally go a few shea moisture products in. Better late than never, i guess they will bring the stuff in one bottle at a time. They only had 3 products.


----------



## natura87

Hi.

I took my twists out and I am making them much smaller so I can get a few more days out of them. I will finish my Chemistry conditioner (that I have been using as a leave in) on these twists. I'd like this style to last until Tuesday.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, done up and fell asleep again,. But i will lay down again soon, still tired. I forgot to mention the our target finally go a few shea moisture products in. Better late than never, i guess they will bring the stuff in one bottle at a time. They only had 3 products.



My Targets are barely carrying the YTC/T/C...lines, let alone Shea Moisture, Curls, MJ, Desert Organics, KinkyCurly....I just found out that Walgreens will carry Shea Moisture so maybe the one in my area will carry that. I think my area is behind the curve when it comes to quality hair products and natural hair. I can find some Taliah Wajiid but that is few and far between.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> I had surgery yesterday and was attempting to wash my hair today when I got yelled at and told to sit.dee.hell.down  I just wanted to rollerset. I'm impatient. Oh well, off to Sage Naturalceuticals



Eisani, I have surgery and felt like a champion too, sit still let your body heal, your hair is beautiful and can take a day off.


----------



## Ltown

Ltown i ordered from the sage and paid like $15 to ship fed ex.  Maybe that would be a cheaper option.[/QUOTE]

Mid,  did you order a base conditioner from the local store?  I don't see bases on the site.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i am rested and up and at em early. I saw sage is carrying things that i use on my hair except the kbn oil. It would be nice to order everything from one place. I may do my re up in april from them. I won't need any more oil until next time, just kbb conditioner and maybe 1 hair dew.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I can't wait she said up to 50% off sitewide.


Thanks! This is exactly why I need to vist FB at least once a day. I be missing contests, information, folx birthdays .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas of Hair

Eisani  Awwww....Rest and feel better soon.

Morning Ladies, up & starting on my hair.  Want to be finish by 11-12.  I am under the Steamer now with 50/50 of HTN Protein & Moisture Deep Conditioners.

I did a Safflower Oil warm water rinse.  Then I Co-Cleansed w/BFH Cotton, did an Emergencee Rx, Pour a little Coconut Milk over and Steamed.

Will finish up under the dryer w/L-In Oil, M&S.

Almost used up the Cotton Marshmallow.  I think I have 1 mo'.  If I participate in the BFH Discount, it will be just to get more Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  Why would I think my scalp is still sore from pimento it just was not clicking, so I'm thinking what else have I used?  Komaza olive oil mask, now I knew I didnt like how my hair felt, but it had burned but I blew it off thinking my scalp was still tender.  Today I finally read the ingredients: citric acids, lemon oil: how the heck did I not know this, I made it worst and longer to heal I feel like dumb I never had or use conditioner with lemon oil.  Well that scalp scrub help.


----------



## Shay72

Does New Directions Aromatics ever have a sale? Dang, will Target ever have a sale on Shea Moisture, Kinky Curly, or Curls ? Shouldn't they have done that for Black History Month ? I know this No Buy is keeping me from acting a straight up fool and I am using up products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Dryer now. 

Used HTN Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Pure Argan Oil. Will M&S with HTN Lotion and Oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Does New Directions Aromatics ever have a sale? Dang, will Target ever have a sale on Shea Moisture, Kinky Curly, or Curls ? Shouldn't they have done that for Black History Month ? I know this No Buy is keeping me from acting a straight up fool and I am using up products.



I would be careful with new directions, when i ordered my conditioner base from them, they charged me extra shipping fees saying it was shipped out of canada, when i really came out of ny. I never heard anything back from my emails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I would be careful with new directions, when i ordered my conditioner base from them, they charged me extra shipping fees saying it was shipped out of canada, when i really came out of ny. I never heard anything back from my emails.*


 
@La Colocha'
That's some good advice right there 

Imma limit my 'new' vendors this year. 

Gone Scale it way back. Even tryna' limit purchaes from existing ones too.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I would be careful with new directions, when i ordered my conditioner base from them, they charged me extra shipping fees saying it was shipped out of canada, when i really came out of ny. I never heard anything back from my emails.


 
Thanks, I remember you mentioning this before. I'm sure I can get the oils I want from GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, or Whole Foods anyways.

Besides mail is getting worse here. Recently two things have been returned to sender claiming they attempted to deliver and my address is not valid. Whatever nicca (true sign I'm mad) you just lazy and lying. I've been living at this same address for 10 years now. Also when I see stuff that is supposed to be put in everyone's mailbox sitting on the table for everyone to grab . Youse trifling and Imma need you to do your job.


----------



## Charz

I've been wearing a modified WnG for 6 days now and so many people have complimented my hair, lots of black women too!


----------



## Charz

10,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!  Why would I think my scalp is still sore from pimento it just was not clicking, so I'm thinking what else have I used?  Komaza olive oil mask, now I knew I didnt like how my hair felt, but it had burned but I blew it off thinking my scalp was still tender.  Today I finally read the ingredients: citric acids, lemon oil: how the heck did I not know this, I made it worst and longer to heal I feel like dumb I never had or use conditioner with lemon oil.  Well that scalp scrub help.


Do you have any aloe vera juice left? It could be soothing for your scalp if you use this to spritz with during the next few days and could help with healing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Besides mail is getting worse here. Recently two things have been returned to sender claiming they attempted to deliver and my address is not valid. Whatever nicca (true sign I'm mad) you just lazy and lying. I've been living at this same address for 10 years now. Also when I see stuff that is supposed to be put in everyone's mailbox sitting on the table for everyone to grab . Youse trifling and Imma need you to do your job*.


 
@Shay72

   Pure Comedy

Thanks Shay! I love this post. I needed that Laugh. I hollered!

I feel you tho'. Whatever nikka! Ya lying & Ya Lazy! And Youse Triflin'



Imma laugh all day about this.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha'
> That's some good advice right there
> 
> Imma limit my 'new' vendors this year.
> 
> Gone Scale it way back. Even tryna' limit purchaes from existing ones too.



I know, i like what sage is doing and going to bulk order from them in april. I will see how bfh does also with the sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know, i like what sage is doing and going to bulk order from them in april. I will see how bfh does also with the sales*


 
Are you getting anything from HV?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you getting anything from HV?



No, i have one and a little more than half a jar of almond glaze left and that should last me until next year. Not really wanting anything else from hv. Sorry bj ain't gone get my money this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No, i have one and a little more than half a jar of almond glaze left and that should last me until next year. *Not really wanting anything else from hv. Sorry bj ain't gone get my money this year*.


 
I hear you!

I'm still tryna' figure out what & how much!

_*writes bj a blank check*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hear you!
> 
> I'm still tryna' figure out what & how much!
> 
> _**writes bj a blank check**_



Lmao..............................................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my hair.  Funny how you can practically time it how long it will/should take. 

Didn't finish up anything.erplexed  Close tho'.  

I think I'll stay on this HTN Protein & Moisture DC'ing Treatment for a while.  I'll keep this in rotation.  And still try to finish up my opened Jar(s) of:

Sitinillah
SSI BB
ButtersnBars
Komaza Olive

Will try to have these finished up by May.  That's an Aggressive Timeline

But if I go to twice a week, it would help.  Not sure I want that much Manipulation tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, for those of you that have used/use/or have tried the Hydrasilica Spritz how were you using it?  

As a detangler, as a refresher what???  I have about 3-4 Bottles.  I was gone use them in this summer.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies, going to get in another nap today, i will do my hair when i wake up. Going to clarify with elucence poo, dc with kbb mask and braid with kbn oil and hair dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Well ladies, going to get in another nap today, i will do my hair when i wake up*. Going to clarify with elucence poo, dc with kbb mask and braid with kbn oil and hair dew.


 
La Colocha

Talk to you when you wake up (if it's before Midnight)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, for those of you that have used/use/or have tried the Hydrasilica Spritz how were you using it?
> 
> As a detangler, as a refresher what???  I have about 3-4 Bottles.  I was gone use them in this summer.



I used it as a light body moisturizer out of the shower, haven't tried it on the hair. I guess you can use it as a refresher.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Talk to you when you wake up (if it's before Midnight)



Girl i know right, i will set the alarm. That sleep is good, its worse since i have been working out and walking. Its really hard for me to get up and get ready for work. I need another vacation.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Do you have any aloe vera juice left? It could be soothing for your scalp if you use this to spritz with during the next few days and could help with healing.



I do have some, good advice. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, My HV Cart is up to about $160.00!

Hopefully, the discounts will shave alot of that off.  I'll only purchase what's on sale tho' for a really good price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up a Bottle of HV Cocosta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, for those of you that have used/use/or have tried the Hydrasilica Spritz how were you using it?
> 
> As a detangler, as a refresher what??? I have about 3-4 Bottles. I was gone use them in this summer.


 

 I use it as a refresher it's really good for that. My only complaint is the herbs they get stuck in the head of the sprayer; not fun.

I think I'm going to cross KBN off my repurchase list unless she has a major sale. Her frequent price increases are becoming a pain.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I cut my hair today.  Its really short.  The longest layer is shoulder length.  The shortest layer is maybe 4 inches.  I don't know how I feel about it yet.  I am going to flat iron it tonight. My husband doesn't like it.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> 10,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!



10,000 post?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

I know it looks very nice.  Quite a change uh?  That's exciting.  

I'm sure DH will get use to it and end up lovin' it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, for those of you that have used/use/or have tried the Hydrasilica Spritz how were you using it?
> 
> As a detangler, as a refresher what??? I have about 3-4 Bottles. I was gone use them in this summer.


I primarily use it as a leave in/spray moisturizer on wet hair. I never remember to refresh my hair throughout the day. Creamy detanglers work best on my hair



Ltown said:


> 10,000 post?


She made the 10,000 post for this thread. We're in the 10,000's now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I primarily use it as a leave in/spray moisturizer on wet hair. *I never remember to refresh my hair throughout the day. Creamy detanglers work best on my hair


 
Thanks!

I'll pull these out this Summer.  I'm starting to contemplate my Spring/Summer Regi & Routine.

IK I want to stay on HTN at least until June tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I use it as a refresher it's really good for that. My only complaint is the herbs they get stuck in the head of the sprayer; not fun.
> 
> *I think I'm going to cross KBN off my repurchase list unless she has a major sale. Her frequent price increases are becoming a pain.*



I see my hair oil is now $15 damn shame, lawd these folks getting on my nerves for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *$15 damn shame, lawd these folks getting on my nerves for real*.


 
La Colocha

Uh.......Welcome Back!

:welcome3:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Uh.......Welcome Back!
> 
> :welcome3:



 Ohh hey yall . I will use my pass for my no-buy on monday and get some grapeseed oil to try out. These ninjas are crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ohh hey yall . I will use my pass for my no-buy on monday and get some grapeseed oil to try out. *These ninjas are crazy.*


 
.................

Shole Is....

They really should stop.  For Real tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> .................
> 
> Shole Is....
> 
> They really should stop.  For Real tho'.



Girl look up and i will just be using water on my head, water and oil.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ohh hey yall . I will use my pass for my no-buy on monday and get some grapeseed oil to try out. These ninjas are crazy.


 
Good choice on the grapeseed. My hair loves it. I guess my butter that I love went up too. Oh well I hate to only buy one product from a vendor. I only buy sunshine from Sunshine but she bout to get cut back too . I have about 10 jars  anyway but I'm hoping this Shea Sorbet from NJ will be it's replacement. IDK ya'll sunshine has got a hold on me .

I finished Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream. No back ups. I am completely out of Mozeke products. I need her to have a sale so I can reup on the cleansing cream and protein masque. I also want to try some of her new products.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! It was rainy here all morning so I didn't go shopping. I went after work yesterday...got clothes & shoes for spring - work and leisure...this is my fave time of year!

Last night I found out it was an 80% chance of rain in Saturday's forecast I knew I would be staying in, so I started on my hair at about 1am...I washed with Hairveda ACR (trying to use up, won't be re-purchasing because it does not have enough suds for me...I don't mind low suds but this is like next to none lol). I sat under the pibbs for 20 minutes with Claudie's protein treatment...my hair was so hard but it instantly softened as I rinsed! Love it! I dc'd with KBB's masque overnight and I'm just now under the steamer with it...I will be detangling with Qhemet CTDG and doing a twist out with kbb milk & cream....

I'm super excited because I ordered some virgin malaysian hair yesterday! Now I want to buy a closure for it but I don't know too much about that kind of stuff lol....I'm the speaker for my job training class ceremony next month...there will be more than 100 people in attendance so I need to ensure that I'm having a good hair day so I will definitely have weave installed for that...plus I am going to the Nicki Minaj/Lil Wayne concert 2 weeks from then so I will definitely have weave then too...now whether I use the curly hair that I ordered or pick up some straight hair and do a layered bob, only time will tell! Of course I will CC yall on whatever I decide lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl look up and i will just be using water on my head, water and oil*.


 
MSA Baby!

Shooot......What you talmbout???  

I'm down with that!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Good choice on the grapeseed. My hair loves it. I guess my butter that I love went up too. Oh well I hate to only buy one product from a vendor. I only buy sunshine from Sunshine but she bout to get cut back too . I have about 10 jars  anyway but I'm hoping this Shea Sorbet from NJ will be it's replacement. IDK ya'll sunshine has got a hold on me .
> 
> I finished Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream. No back ups. I am completely out of Mozeke products. I need her to have a sale so I can reup on the cleansing cream and protein masque. I also want to try some of her new products.



What brand of grapeseed oil do you use? I think the health store has the now brand and aura cacia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Girl...You a Mess.  I enjoy your Posts.

Glad you like the Claudie.  When are you gone try the Moisturizing DC'er?  Or have you tried it already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What brand of grapeseed oil do you use? *I think the health store has the now brand and aura cacia.


 
I know you didn't ask me, but I can't remember the brand? 

The Avacado Oil & the Grapeseed Oil were by the same company.

It was at the Health Food Store and it was like a 4-6 ounce bottle w/a Pump.

It wasn't either one of the ones you mentioned. I really loved both of those Oils, but never replaced them.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I can't remember the brand?
> 
> The Avacado Oil & the Grapeseed Oil were by the same company.
> 
> It was at the Health Food Store and it was like a 4-6 ounce bottle w/a Pump.
> 
> It wasn't either one of the ones you mentioned. I really loved both of those Oils, but never replaced them.



I will see what she has on monday. If they don't have a certain brand, she will order it for me.


----------



## chebaby

My hair is driving me crazy. My wash and go sucks so I did a very high puff. You know the kind where the hair hangs over the forehead? I like it but now I need to figure out why my hair isn't acting right as far as wash and goes go. The front of my hair is hanging practically straight 

Today I got my JC wrap and roll and her conditioner. I also got another hair zing since I can't find mine.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, My HV Cart is up to about $160.00!
> 
> Hopefully, the discounts will shave alot of that off. I'll only purchase what's on sale tho' for a really good price.


 
Now, T is she announcing the sale on the 18th or does it start on the 18th.

I haven't tried the moisturizing dc yet, but I will...I have no idea when yet. I am going to try to preserve my kbb masque for after protein treatments...I won't do another one next week, my hair is responding really well to protein, but I don't want to push the envelope too much & over do it...so I will definitely be using something else next week...I have so much stuff to finish that I really don't need anything else but I want a few more items! Today I became interested in darcy's wild plum twisting cream and some other stuff from her but I will wait on a sale if I decide to try something else...I only do my hair once a week so it feels like I will never use up my stash! bittersweet!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I know it looks very nice.  Quite a change uh?  That's exciting.
> 
> I'm sure DH will get use to it and end up lovin' it.



Agree, and sl gets you ponytail!  You'll grow it back longer and stronger!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finished Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream. No back ups. I am completely out of Mozeke products. I need her to have a sale so I can reup on the cleansing cream and protein masque. *I also want to try some of her new products.*


 
Me Too Shay  Don't know if I will tho'.




La Colocha said:


> *I will see what she has on monday. If they don't have a certain brand, she will order it for me.*


 
Yeah, I personally don't care for Now Brand (especially after using/having better quality oils) I had Jojoba & Sweet Almond in NOW Brand.  

I'm sure there were better quality out there tho'


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> What brand of grapeseed oil do you use? I think the health store has the now brand and aura cacia.


 
I got my grapeseed from TNS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Now, T is she announcing the sale on the 18th or does it start on the 18th*.


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp.  I guess you didn't check the Site (now you know better than that) ...... 

The Sale is from the 18th - 20th.  Okay????


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> What brand of grapeseed oil do you use? I think the health store has the now brand and aura cacia.



I get mines from TJMaxx like all the others for $9.99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's errbody doin'?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's errbody doin'?



Trying to figure out what i am going to cook tonight. I should be washing my head.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> I see my *hair oil is now $15* damn shame, lawd these folks getting on my nerves for real.


How much was the hair oil previously?


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im placing a BFH order! Has anyone tried the lemon peel mint cleasing conditioner?




IDareT'sHair said:


> What's errbody doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Trying to figure out what i am going to cook tonight. *I should be washing my head.*


 
Hmp. Shole Shudd.... .... 



fattyfatfat said:


> Im placing a BFH order! *Has anyone tried the lemon peel mint cleasing conditioner?*


 
I have not Fatty. I have tried some of the others tho'. 

I like them. Both in terms of Cleansing and Moisturizing. They work great for me.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> How much was the hair oil previously?



I think $10 because when i placed my order before and saw the size of the bottle( 12oz) i thought it was a good deal. I would have never tried it if it was $15.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp. I guess you didn't check the Site (now you know better than that) ......
> 
> The Sale is from the 18th - 20th. Okay????


 
lol...I see it now! Thanks!  Well now I just need for her NOT to wait until the 17th to say exactly how much each item will be! Right now I know I'm getting sitrinillah, moist pro, & moist 24/7 but I'm undecided on the acai condish....i rarely use oils but i wouldn't mind trying the avosoya!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Well now I just need for her NOT to wait until the 17th to say exactly how much each item will be!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Chile....you can't be tellin' bj how to roll!

_*bj don't play that & she still gone get paid*:dollar:_

_   _


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> I think $10 because when i placed my order before and saw the size of the bottle( 12oz) i thought it was a good deal. I would have never tried it if it was $15.


If something went up by 50% I would not repurchase either  I just looked on her site and the bottle is now 8oz.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I think $10 because when i placed my order before and saw the size of the bottle( 12oz) i thought it was a good deal. I would have never tried it if it was $15.



I found my receipt and it was $10, the other products i bought are the same price but the oil went up $5.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> If something went up by 50% I would not repurchase either  I just looked on her site and the bottle is now 8oz.



Oh hell no, cutting her arse off. smh. Yes it was 12oz for $10.00. I have a lot left so i have time to find a replacement.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Chile....you can't be tellin' bj how to roll!
> 
> _*bj don't play that & she still gone get paid*:dollar:_
> 
> _   _


 
ur sooo right! im stocking up whether she announces it on the 17th or the 19th lmaaoooo


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Oh hell no, cutting her arse off. smh. Yes it was 12oz for $10.00. I have a lot left so i have time to find a replacement.


I wondered if you had made a mistake on the bottle size. In real terms the price has therefore more than doubled, it has increased from $0.83 per oz to $1.88. Based on the ingredients there is no reason for such a high price increase.

She should not pull that stunt on the other products or there will be a KBN gate


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Oh hell no, cutting her arse off. smh. Yes it was 12oz for $10.00. I have a lot left so i have time to find a replacement.*


 
You might like Grapeseed just as mucherplexed


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> I wondered if you had made a mistake on the bottle size. In real terms the price has therefore more than doubled, it has increased from $0.83 per oz to $1.88. Based on the ingredients there is no reason for such a high price increase.
> 
> *She should not pull that stunt on the other products or there will be a KBN gate*



Nope, its a big bottle, the same size as that horrible conditioner that is 12oz. To the bolded, there are too many natural vendors out there, she will be left in the dust. I don't see too many people raving about her stuff anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You might like Grapeseed just as mucherplexed



I hope so, because even though i am pissed i will still give it to her, that oil is the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Nope, its a big bottle, *the same size as that horrible conditioner that is 12oz.*
> 
> To the bolded, *there are too many natural vendors out there, she will be left in the dust. I don't see too many people raving about her stuff anyway.*


 
1st Bolded .... 

2nd Bolded 4 Real Tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I hope so, because *even though i am pissed i will still give it to her, that oil is the business.*


 
IK Girl. I hate when they got you like that! .... 

btw:  Have you checked Flash Wednesday lately?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl. I hate when they got you like that! ....
> 
> btw:  Have you checked Flash Wednesday lately?



The new sales don't come up until monday morning. And there is a limit now on the bogo's 1 per order.


----------



## Shay72

Ah lawd that Natural: Will You Ever Relax Again thread is about to explode. A mod is in there though. I don't understand why relaxed folx gotta get in there instigating. It ain't about you! You're not natural. If I say I will never relax my hair again what does that got to do with you? This board gets on my nerves. You can't even ask simple a$$ questions without ish popping off. Always want to start a relax vs natural debate when it's a personal choice. Okay Rant over . I've id another poster I need to stay away from. When she tried to be slick elsewhere and I addressed her directly she never said anything.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I*K Girl. I hate when they got you like that!
> * ....
> btw:  Have you checked Flash Wednesday lately?



Matter of fact, i think i am the only one who was raving about it. I have heard good things on the leave in and gel but nothing about the oil, so this is personalsince i, yes me i hyped it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Matter of fact, i think i am the only one who was raving about it. I have heard good things on the leave in and gel but *nothing about the oil, so this is personalsince i, yes me i hyped it up*.


 
Okay....

....

Yeah, I'm confused.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....
> 
> ....
> 
> *Yeah, I'm confused*.



Have you seen anyone but me talking about the oil? Trying to make money off my testimony.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Have you seen anyone but me talking about the oil? Trying to make money off my testimony*.


 
Noooo????  Hmp.  Have You????


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I am about to get started on my hair in a bit.  We'll see how it looks straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies. *I am about to get started on my hair in a bit. We'll see how it looks straight*.


 
mkd

Sounds good.  What are you using tonight mk?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Noooo????  Hmp. * Have You???*?



Have i what? Now i am confused.I am talking about her, not me. I all have done is spent my money and raved about her oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Have i what?* Now i am confused.I am talking about her, not me. I all have done is spent my money and raved about her oil.


 
Girl. I thought somebody was using your Testimony aka Rave to make money off they products and you saw it


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl. I thought somebody was using your Testimony aka Rave to make money off they products and you saw it



Naw girl, i do secretly see it because i am mad , just spewing hate that's all.I am done now, on to the next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I can see myself getting 5-7 uses out of a bottle of HTN Conditioner.  There's alot in there.


----------



## mkd

T, I am using SSI okra and the serum and some IC fantaisa heat protectant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I am using SSI okra and the serum and some IC fantaisa heat protectant*.


 
mkd

Is the Serum SSI too?  I didn't know they had a Serum.

Is it the Pumpkin De Frizzer stuff?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha I went to re-up on the leave in and it's now $20 from $18 and the oil was $10 and now $15; I'm done.

Shay72 Mozeke is having a sale @ the end of the month for her anniversary I think it said 15% off also offering free samples on Fridays with your order; check the "what's new" section


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha I went to re-up on the leave in and it's now $20 from $18 and the oil was $10 and now $15; I'm done.
> 
> @Shay72 Mozeke is having a sale @ the end of the month for her anniversary I think it said 15% off also offering free samples on Fridays with your order; check the "what's new" section


curlyhersheygirl
You are just full of information . Thank you! I checked it earlier and she only talked about shipping changes so let me go look.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Is the Serum SSI too?  I didn't know they had a Serum.
> 
> Is it the Pumpkin De Frizzer stuff?


Nope, I think its called jojoba healthy hair serum.  Its really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Nope, I think its called jojoba healthy hair serum. Its really nice.


 
mkd

Sounds nice.  Lemme know how it works.  I don't think I've ever seen that one.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha I went to re-up on the leave in and it's now $20 from $18 and the oil was $10 and now $15; I'm done.



Well thank you for letting us know, better now than later, do you know when this happened? I haven't ordered since december.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.    

Just cause Folks say they "Love" a Product doesn't mean You have to Run out there and Jack the Prices Up.erplexed

This is starting to happen alot lately and it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Just cause Folks say they "Love" a Product doesn't mean You have to Run out there and Jack the Prices Up.erplexed
> 
> This is starting to happen alot lately and it doesn't make any sense.



Once you think you have a staple then you don't. Its either the price or a change in formulation, or shipping hike. People need to learn how to leave a good thing alone. And then try to do it on the sly and think no one will notice is an insult.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Once you think you have a staple then you don't. *Its either the price or a change in formulation, or shipping hike.* People need to learn how to leave a good thing alone. *And then try to do it on the sly and think no one will notice is an insult.*


 
PREACH! All true & very frustrating.

Or then they have sales or offer you a discount that you got to take a magnifying glass to see it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> I see my hair oil is now $15 damn shame, lawd these folks getting on my nerves for real.


 


La Colocha said:


> Well thank you for letting us know, better now than later, do you know when this happened? I haven't ordered since december.


 

It happened sometime after her V day sale. My sis got 4 oils for $30 and free shipping but when I went to order something was up with her site so she sent an email out last week I believe thanking everyone for their patience and gave another coupon for 20% off. When I went on this morning I noticed the increase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I guess big daddy dew will be my new leave in. Hope Oyin don't start acting up .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I can see myself getting 5-7 uses out of a bottle of HTN Conditioner.  There's alot in there.



I was on YouTube and seen she has some silk foam setting, may get some.
That alt of use and probably can get more since we PJ don't just use one thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I was on YouTube and seen she has some silk foam setting, may get some.
> That alt of use and probably can get more since we PJ don't just use one thing.


 
Ltown

It may actually be more than 5-7 (and I'm heavy-handed w/product).

But I've used the Amino DC'er twice now, and the bottle is still quite full and the Moisturizing I used today doesn't even look like it has been opened.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Ah lawd that Natural: Will You Ever Relax Again thread is about to explode. A mod is in there though. I don't understand why relaxed folx gotta get in there instigating. It ain't about you! You're not natural. If I say I will never relax my hair again what does that got to do with you? This board gets on my nerves. You can't even ask simple a$$ questions without ish popping off. Always want to start a relax vs natural debate when it's a personal choice. Okay Rant over . I've id another poster I need to stay away from. When she tried to be slick elsewhere and I addressed her directly she never said anything.



I knew a hater was going to come in and start something.  Did you all read dlewis left, something to do with meet up comment.  That sucks because I love her recipes.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It happened sometime after her V day sale. My sis got 4 oils for $30 and free shipping but when I went to order something was up with her site so she sent an email out last week I believe thanking everyone for their patience and gave another coupon for 20% off. When I went on this morning I noticed the increase.



I think its 25% now until march 12th.  That is why there was a problem with the site. Changing those prices..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That is why there was a problem with the site. Changing those prices.*.


 
    Shole Was.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

If you post a pic of your "New Do" don't forget about me.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I think its 25% now until march 12th.  That is why there was a problem with the site. Changing those prices..



Who Kbb or hv? I can't keep up.


----------



## fattyfatfat

same here!

I think I want to buy sitrinillah from HV.

tomorrow I'll be 52 weeks post! I still have some relaxed ends, but Im not ready to cut them yet.




Ltown said:


> Who Kbb or hv? *I can't keep up*.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> Who Kbb or hv? I can't keep up.


 
We were speaking about KBN.


----------



## fattyfatfat

KBN? whats that? I cant keep up anymore!




curlyhersheygirl said:


> We were speaking about KBN.


----------



## La Colocha

Koils by nature fff, finished washing my hair and detangled. Dcing with kbb mask right now.


----------



## mkd

Now that my color is all cut out, I want to try henna but I think maybe I should leave my hair alone for a minute.


----------



## Eisani

mkd said:


> Now that my color is all cut out, I want to try henna but I think *maybe I should leave my hair alone for a minute.*


 Please! Give yourself a little time to adjust before diving into something else permanent. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Eisani

I'm cold, drugged, and sleepy. I'm blaming this for all this blayne (grandma's word) nail polish I just bought! DD fell in love w/CJ Curl Rehab  I don't like sharing.


----------



## Ese88

Hey guys, turns out my subscription expires on thursday. Still in braids, moisturisibg every other day with my spritz(h2o & hv moist). I have decided to do kinky twists after this set.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> I knew a hater was going to come in and start something. Did you all read dlewis left, something to do with meet up comment. That sucks because I love her recipes.


 
That's a shame. Hopefully it is only a brief break. This site is such a mess sometimes. You get a bunch of us together and we don't know how to act.


----------



## Charz

My parents were tired of taking care of my car, so they sold it and gave me back what I put into it. So now I have 2 grand burning a hole in my pocket. I wanna buy some hair products...

Other than HV and JC, who else sells bulk conditioner? And I don't wanna buy a base, lol I want fragrance and pretty packaging.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, nothing going on here. Just relaxing and getting ready to go in to work tonight. Blah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Hey Girl.  I'm sitting here applying my HTN 'dreading' thinking about going to work.erplexed  

So, we're both on the Same Page.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Girl.  I'm sitting here applying my HTN 'dreading' thinking about going to work.erplexed
> 
> So, we're both on the Same Page.



I need some time off girl those folks can work a nerve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I need some time off girl those folks can work a nerve*.


 
I'm suppose to have the last week of April off, but this new guy is a hotmess and there is no telling.  

_A very petty insecure individual_ (especially since he doesn't know what he's doing) So....I guess I'll hafta' wait & see.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm suppose to have the last week of April off, but this new guy is a hotmess and there is no telling.
> 
> _A very petty insecure individual_ (especially since he doesn't know what he's doing) So....I guess I'll hafta' wait & see.



I'm sorry t, i had one like that and we got rid of her, folks started singing like birds to the uppers and they demoted her. She wasn't worth 2 drips of pee. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I'm sorry t, i had one like that and we got rid of her, folks started singing like birds to the uppers and they demoted her. She wasn't worth 2 drips of pee. I hope it gets better for you.*


 
Neither is he Girl.  Or 2 turds.

They YT boys be looking at him like  I know they sick of him.

He talks a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Neither is he Girl.  Or 2 turds.
> 
> They YT boys be looking at him like  I know they sick of him.
> 
> He talks a bunch of nonsense.



Lmao, 2 turds, people like that always mess it up for themselves.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, it is raining here today.  I wants to roller set for tomorrow so far no rain in forecast.  I'm try flex rods again, watch YouTube for more practice.  I'm prepoo with aloevera/WTO, like the idea Shay/Vonnie putting it in a bottle.  Got to go to Sally for rods cheaper.  I'm dc with rest of Giovanni, need to use it up. Since I'm on 2week break from school, will try to crochet blanket for Mom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing a Scalp Massage (a Real one)  @Brownie518

Used up a Hairveda HV Cocosta Oil last night. Won't replace it unless it's super cheap. 

I'll just buy HTN Oil instead.  Has anyone smelled Rhianna's new Fragrance?  It came in my AmEX bill.  I think it smells good.  

A wee bit heavy.  But Maybe a nice Fall/Winter fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown it snowed here last night.  

A friend of mine just called and said it snowed.  I haven't looked out the window.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing a Scalp Massage (a Real one)  @Brownie518
> 
> Used up a Hairveda HV Cocosta Oil last night. Won't replace it unless it's super cheap.
> 
> I'll just buy HTN Oil instead.  Has anyone smelled *Rhianna's new Fragrance*?  It came in my AmEX bill.  I think it smells good.
> 
> A wee bit heavy.  But Maybe a nice Fall/Winter fragrance.



I like it, i don't have it though. I was thinking of getting it, with my perfume now i spray it on a cotton ball and just dab it on both sides behind my ears. That way it lasts longer and i can wear heavier scents without choking people out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I like it, i don't have it though. I was thinking of getting* it, with my perfume now i spray it on a cotton ball and just dab it on both sides behind my ears. That way it lasts longer and *i can wear heavier scents without choking people out.*


 

Yeah...I keep smelling it on that Insert.  I'd like to own it

My Mother use to do the Cottonball thingy.  She was a Huge Fragrance Luva'.

Cacklin' 'bout the Choke-Out!


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown it snowed here last night.
> 
> *A friend of mine just called and said it snowed.  I haven't looked out the window*.



WWWWHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYY?!  I just looked out the window and I'm getting a headache just looking at it. 

Almost a week of rain wasn't torture enough, apparently.


----------



## Charz

I just washed and detangled my hair in the shower and I am under the steamer.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I just washed and detangled my hair in the shower and I am under the steamer.



I may get a steamer sometime this year. Its seems like it works better than sitting under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *WWWWHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYY?!  I just looked out the window and I'm getting a headache just looking at it. *
> 
> Almost a week of rain wasn't torture enough, apparently.


 
Goes to look outta window now...... Curious 



Charz said:


> I just washed and detangled my hair in the shower and *I am under the steamer.*


 
@Charz

What are you Steaming with?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Goes to look outta window now...... Curious
> 
> 
> 
> @Charz
> 
> What are you Steaming with?



JC WDT. I am determined to use up this gallon lol.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> JC WDT. I am determined to use up this gallon lol.



You can give me some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I may get a steamer sometime this year. Its seems like it works better than sitting under the dryer.*


 
La Colocha

You Shud.  And Absolutely No Comparison.



Charz said:


> JC WDT. *I am determined to use up this gallon lol.*


 
Charz

What other DC'ers do you have on hand?  Wait...I think I remember a previous post.  Aubrey Organics right?  What else.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You Shud.  And Absolutely No Comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> @Charz
> 
> What other DC'ers do you have on hand?  Wait...I think I remember a previous post.  Aubrey Organics right?  What else.



I know, you've been pimping that steamer for 2 years now, i may.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You Shud.  And Absolutely No Comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> @Charz
> 
> What other DC'ers do you have on hand?  Wait...I think I remember a previous post.  Aubrey Organics right?  What else.



AOHSR, KBB Hair Masks....and thats it! I know weird huh? I need to get some more, but I wanna only buy in bulk.


----------



## La Colocha

Ot- I hate eating healthy, i want a big arse plate of nachos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know, you've been pimping that steamer for 2 years now, i may*.


 
Hmp.  Shole Have...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> You Shud.  And Absolutely No Comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Charz
> 
> What other DC'ers do you have on hand?  Wait...I think I remember a previous post.  Aubrey Organics right?  What else.



I know Charz like red ken.  Chars will be here one minute then disappear the next,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> AOHSR, KBB Hair Masks....and thats it! I know weird huh? *I need to get some more, but I wanna only buy in bulk.*


 
Charz

IK you said that.  What other Options do you have?


----------



## Charz

Ltown

LOL! I've been kinda busy 

I do love redken. I was gonna go to the natural store cuz they have 10% off on sundays. but i feel lazy lol.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> IK you said that.  What other Options do you have?



I'm not sure. I might head to Ulta to check out their bulk redken stuff. I would buy bulk sitrinillah, but it's kinda pricey. It's 150 bucks


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown
> 
> LOL! I've been kinda busy
> 
> I do love redken. I was gonna go to the natural store cuz they have 10% off on sundays. but i feel lazy lol.



The one in silver spring, don't think they open on sunday, that why i was trying to saturday,  only time I can compute that far, too much traffic during the week.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> The one in silver spring, don't think they open on sunday, that why i was trying to saturday,  only time I can compute that far, too much traffic during the week.



Ltown

They just opened on sundays 12-5. that's why they are having the 10% for the month of March on sundays as a promotion.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> They just opened on sunday 12-5. that's why they are having the 10% for the month of March.



Cool, I'm going next Friday I'm off. Is the sale just Sunday?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Cool, I'm going next Friday I'm off. Is the sale just Sunday?



just sundays in march.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I do love redken.* I was gonna go to the natural store cuz they have 10% off on sundays. but i feel lazy lol.*


 
@Charz

Go! I wanna know what they got! Wish I could Roll Wid' You.



Charz said:


> I'm not sure. *I might head to Ulta to check out their bulk redken stuff. I would buy bulk sitrinillah, but it's kinda pricey. It's 150 bucks*


 
What Redken? All Soft, Smooth Down Butter, Extreme? I was gone suggest Sitrinillah maybe she'll have a Sale on Bulk Purchases. 

Why did I think you had a Gallon of Moist 24/7? Maybe that is Brownie?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> Go! I wanna know what they got! Wish I could Roll Wid' You.
> 
> 
> 
> What Redken? All Soft, Smooth Down Butter, Extreme? I was gone suggest Sitrinillah maybe she'll have a Sale on Bulk Purchases.
> 
> Why did I think you had a Gallon of Moist 24/7? Maybe that is Brownie?



Oh I do, but I don't use it to DC. I use it to detangle. I'm almost done with that too. 

I hope she has a sale on her bulk conditioners.

Smooth Down...yummm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Need to Gone to that Natural Store Today!

I wonder if Che knows it's 10% off on Sundays


----------



## Ltown

I really like wdt and need to narrow down my DC too! Chars how much they charge for gallon?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I really like wdt and need to narrow down my DC too! Chars how much they charge for gallon?



they raised their prices i think its like 125 including shipping.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Need to Gone to that Natural Store Today!
> 
> I wonder if Che knows it's 10% off on Sundays



They live closer than me 10 off is not enough in what I have to use for gas driving up there.


----------



## Ltown

Charz, excuse the spelling typo, I have yet to figure out this iPad. I can get 10 percent off with my mil Id card so I'm wait to go if I knew you were going Charz I wouldn't made other plans.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, excuse the spelling typo, I have yet to figure out this iPad. I can get 10 percent off with my mil Id card so I'm wait to go if I knew you were going Charz I wouldn't made other plans.



Girl my lazy *** ain't goin anywhere lol. wanna go next sunday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Agree.  WDT is a Nice Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Girl my lazy *** ain't goin anywhere lol. wanna go next sunday?



Ok, cool we can have brunch somewhere and since I'm coming you way I will pick you up.  Now let's wait on Che to come in and see if she wants to come!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Ok, cool we can have brunch somewhere and since I'm coming you way I will pick you up.  Now let's wait on Che to come in and see if she wants to come!



Yay! chebaby come ova here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Yay!* @chebaby *come ova here*


 


Ltown said:


> *Ok, cool we can have brunch somewhere and since I'm coming you way I will pick you up. Now let's wait on Che to come in and see if she wants to come!*


 
Hmp.  Ya'll Finna Get Stood Up waiting on Che

Ya'll betta' go on  I can tell ya'll now...Che Ain't Goin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking this Rhianna!  I can still smell that stuff.  It's very intoxicating.  

I usually don't buy fragrances from "Stars" ----But I might have to think on this one tho'.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Ya'll Finna Get Stood Up waiting on Che
> 
> Ya'll betta' go on  I can tell ya'll now...Che Ain't Goin'.


Oh we know she has plans! Charz and I will have fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Oh we know she has plans! Charz and I will have fun!*


 
Uh...Yeah 

Ya'll Best to Go On

............


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  My hair is longer than i thought straight.  I haven't taken any pics yet.  I am going to do it when I comb my hair down in a little bit.  I was too tired last night.


----------



## Charz

I think imma just stick with aubrey organics as my DCs. I order more from vitaglo when i runout.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies, yall know what time it is. Going to get that last good nap in for the weekend. Talk to yall later.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Ok, cool we can have brunch somewhere and since I'm coming you way I will pick you up.  Now let's wait on Che to come in and see if she wants to come!


ill go next sunday with yall. i never have plans on sundays so whatever time yall set i can go. my sundays are usually open all day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Ya'll Finna Get Stood Up waiting on Che
> 
> Ya'll betta' go on  I can tell ya'll now...Che Ain't Goin'.



ill go if its a sunday

im trying to figure out what to with my hair. the longer it gets the more i dont know what to do with it. im thinking about bunning without the brush. just smooth it back and add my scarf. but that bun thread got me afraid of damage.
then im thinking i can do 8 braids for a braid out and then bun it when the braid out starts to suck. i just dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill go if its a sunday*


 
@chebaby

Okay. Yeah Sure 

Lemme know when you get back


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay. Yeah Sure
> 
> Lemme know when you get back


 yall dont listen to her. ill be there bright and early(so i can get the good stuff first)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yall dont listen to her. ill be there bright and early(so i can get the good stuff first*)


 
chebaby

I'm just Clowin' you...I know you'll be there.

_*pssst bring me something back*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm just Clowin' you...I know you'll be there.
> 
> _*pssst bring me something back*_


im like the bootleg man. tell me what you want and ill go get it

i dont even know what i want. probably some more darcys pumpkin since i really really like that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im like the bootleg man. tell me what you want and ill go get it
> 
> *i dont even know what i want. probably some more darcys pumpkin since i really really like that stuff*.


 
That Sounds Good

Uh...Huh...What you know 'bout the Bootleg Man??? .....  ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds Good
> 
> Uh...Huh...*What you know 'bout the Bootleg Man???* .....  ......


only what i hear

guess what i did? i only had about an ounce of evoo left so i dumped it all in a brand new jar of kbb mask. i drenched my hair in water and then slathered on the mask and detangled. then i rinsed it out and my hair felt so oily and soft. kinda how like darcys mask made my hair feel.
then i slathered on the dew(I MISSED YOU BOO) added some aloe gel on the front and put on my scarf. when my hair dries i will put it in a bun.


----------



## chebaby

eta: about the oil in kbb mask, im going to keep doing that. every time i use it ill add a little bit more oil. next time ill add hemp oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *eta: about the oil in kbb mask, im going to keep doing that. every time i use it* ill add a little bit more oil. next time ill add hemp oil


 
chebaby

So.....That's good uh?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> ill go next sunday with yall. i never have plans on sundays so whatever time yall set i can go. my sundays are usually open all day.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay. Yeah Sure
> 
> Lemme know when you get back



 we can meet about noon or 1 and maybe gets something to eat.
T, dont be looking for us next sunday


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies!

Charz im dying laughing at ur siggy! You are soooo wrong for that lmaooo!

I have been spending my past 24 hours on BHM trying to see if I should get a closure for my next sew in. They are like $150 for a few pieces of hair on a piece of silk/lace....omg! This is one of those purchases to sleep on & if the spirit moves I will order it lol!

I didn't go anywhere today since I wasn't feeling my best. My hair is still in twists but my roots felt dry so I spritzed my hair with a little TW PMB and KBB butter....didn't do much for me...I can already tell that this is going to be a co-wash week...I will probably do it Wednesday before bible study...going to use SSI Avocado since I'm trying to use it up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> we can meet about noon or 1 and maybe gets something to eat.
> *T, dont be looking for us next sunday *


 
Hmp.  

I Ain't Lookin' For Ya'll Now...  

Hmp.  

Ya'll Look Good Bringing me something back since I can't go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Did you say you liked/disliked the SSI Avacado?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> we can meet about noon or 1 and maybe gets something to eat.
> T, dont be looking for us next sunday


that sounds good. i hope they have more brands. i know in april comes hair veda. i wonder if they are still getting kbb.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Ain't Lookin' For Ya'll Now...
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Ya'll Look Good Bringing me something back since I can't go



T, you know they got almost the whole line of komaza so i know you gonna get some of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you know they got almost the whole line of komaza so i know you gonna get some of that.*


 
chebaby

Nah....I'm good.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Did you say you liked/disliked the SSI Avacado?


 
Sorry for not inserting my mini review as usual! I love it! I just need to use up a lot of stuff that I have since I really want to see my stash dwindle lol. Its definitely on my re-purchase list, I just need her to have a DECENT sale!


----------



## mkd

I am already ready to wash my hair but I am trying to wait a week.  I think I am going to stop doing my hair so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am already ready to wash my hair but I am trying to wait a week. *I think I am going to stop doing my hair so much*.


 
mkd

mk How often do you usually do your hair twice a week?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> mk How often do you usually do your hair twice a week?


Yep twice.  I wonder if that is too much manipulation.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Yep twice.  I wonder if that is too much manipulation.



Mkd, it could  several things, maybe rollerset, or product  but once you figure it out you will be fine.  I notice yesterday by temple thinning from bunning so that why I am rollerset braidout or doing washngo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has Anybody started seriously thinking about their Spring/Summer Regimens yet?  I know I won't be able to use all these oils & heavy creams.

I'll be using alot more Spritzs and Lighter Creams/Lotions and definitely Cowashes.  That HTN Protein L-I will be great for Summer & the Follicle Booster.

Just thinking out Loud wondering what errbody is thinking....... 

It's highly possible I'll still be in a Wig throughout this Summer. 

About 98% sure, I'll be wiggin' throughout the Summer _*not looking forward to it either*_


----------



## mkd

I haven't thought about it T.  I guess it time to though.  Spring is right around the corner.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anybody started seriously thinking about their Spring/Summer Regimens yet?  I know I won't be able to use all these oils & heavy creams.
> 
> I'll be using alot more Spritzs and Lighter Creams/Lotions and definitely Cowashes.  That HTN Protein L-I will be great for Summer & the Follicle Booster.
> 
> Just thinking out Loud wondering what errbody is thinking.......
> 
> It's highly possible I'll still be in a Wig throughout this Summer.
> 
> About 98% sure, I'll be wiggin' throughout the Summer _*not looking forward to it either*_



I haven't   i don't know what  i will be doing now, let along
spring/summer.   I hope to master braidout by the


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> we can meet about noon or 1 and maybe gets something to eat.
> T, dont be looking for us next sunday



let's do one and get some tasty food in downtown silver spring!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anybody started seriously thinking about their Spring/Summer Regimens yet? I know I won't be able to use all these oils & heavy creams.
> 
> I'll be using alot more Spritzs and Lighter Creams/Lotions and definitely Cowashes. That HTN Protein L-I will be great for Summer & the Follicle Booster.
> 
> Just thinking out Loud wondering what errbody is thinking.......
> 
> It's highly possible I'll still be in a Wig throughout this Summer.
> 
> About 98% sure, I'll be wiggin' throughout the Summer _*not looking forward to it either*_


 
This will be my first summer as a natural! bittersweet! I'm weaving it up though...I have tons of summer events and no time to play in this hair 24/7! Last summer I wore my hair out from April til July...I was transitioning so I wore a puff 24/7...I baggy'd like everyday! Winter is rough on yalls hair up north but summer is hellacious on ours here in the south. Even though its humid the heat is extremely drying, the sun beams down on my hair and changes it an even dustier color...sun damage is real lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> This will be my first summer as a natural! bittersweet! I'm weaving it up though...I have tons of summer events and no time to play in this hair 24/7! Last summer I wore my hair out from April til July...I was transitioning so I wore a puff 24/7...I baggy'd like everyday! *Winter is rough on yalls hair up north but summer is hellacious on ours here in the south. Even though its humid the heat is extremely drying, the sun beams down on my hair and changes it an even dustier color...sun damage is real lol!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

I know it is. When I use to travel in my previous job, I went to Houston once in June. 

Chile...That was the hottest place I had ever been to. Much Hotter than Florida!

I was wondering how Ya'll Stay Cute!  I was hot & wilty.


----------



## chebaby

ill be bunning, washing and going and maybe some braid/twist outs. whatever i find takes less time lol. im getting lazy with this hair.
i dont look good with corn rows, flat twists and things like that so my hair will almost always be out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hate that Imma be confined to a wig again this Summer from 8-5, oh well.

A Girls Gotta Do what a Girls Gotta Do. 

I'll hafta' make it work. I'll try to make it as exciting as I can


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Doing a Scalp Massage (a Real one)  @Brownie518*
> 
> Used up a Hairveda HV Cocosta Oil last night. Won't replace it unless it's super cheap.
> 
> I'll just buy HTN Oil instead.  Has anyone smelled Rhianna's new Fragrance?  It came in my AmEX bill.  I think it smells good.
> 
> A wee bit heavy.  But Maybe a nice Fall/Winter fragrance.



@ bolded:   Whatever, T!!!! 

Hi, ladies! I'm all late but dang, I can't believe they ran DLewis off  . 

*making notes* Hairveda -3/18, Mozeke- end of the month, KBN - *********


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing a Scalp Massage (a Real one) @Brownie518
> 
> Used up a Hairveda HV Cocosta Oil last night. Won't replace it unless it's super cheap.
> 
> I'll just buy HTN Oil instead. Has anyone smelled Rhianna's new Fragrance? It came in my AmEX bill. I think it smells good.
> 
> A wee bit heavy. But Maybe a nice Fall/Winter fragrance.


What are the fragrance notes ? I've figured out for me that anything that has pear . I need to get that MJB fragrance through Carol's Daughter and one of those Marc Jacobs fragrances maybe Daisy has pear in it too. If so, I will be getting that too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anybody started seriously thinking about their Spring/Summer Regimens yet? I know I won't be able to use all these oils & heavy creams.
> 
> I'll be using alot more Spritzs and Lighter Creams/Lotions and definitely Cowashes. That HTN Protein L-I will be great for Summer & the Follicle Booster.
> 
> Just thinking out Loud wondering what errbody is thinking.......
> 
> It's highly possible I'll still be in a Wig throughout this Summer.
> 
> About 98% sure, I'll be wiggin' throughout the Summer _*not looking forward to it either*_


 
A bunch of wash n go's and I hope to goodness I will be able to wear some big a$$ wet buns . I will have to figure out my dc & steaming bc I never have time come spring & summer bc of my schedule. Well I can over night dc and the good thing about the Huetiful is you only have to sit under it for like 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded:  *Whatever, T!!!!*
> 
> Hi, ladies! I'm all late but dang, I can't believe they ran DLewis off  .
> 
> *making notes* Hairveda -3/18,* Mozeke- end of the month*, KBN - *********


 
Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  What's Up Girlie?

What are you thinking about getting from Mozeke?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I know it is. When I use to travel in my previous job, I went to Houston once in June.
> 
> Chile...That was the hottest place I had ever been to. Much Hotter than Florida!
> 
> I was wondering how Ya'll Stay Cute! I was hot & wilty.


 
hunny we do the best we can to stay cute lol...when I went to New Orleans summer '09 for Essence Festival there was nothing cute about their heat either...at least we drive in a/c in Houston so sweating is minimal, but in the NOLA....omg we walked the soles out of our shoes and we were drinking all day, so that didn't help...that heat was disastrous...people were still in our faces even though everyone was sweating lmaoo...im totally going back though!


----------



## Shay72

I will definitely be buying from Hairveda. I will get sitrinillah and I plan to stock up on her body oils.

Mozeke will have to come better than 10-15%. I will wait and see what else she comes up with later in the year.

I finished my grapeseed oil and sulfate free cleanser from NJ. Both will be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *What are the fragrance notes ? I've figured out for me that anything that has pear . I need to get that MJB fragrance through Carol's Daughter and one of those Marc Jacobs fragrances maybe Daisy has pear in it too. If so, I will be getting that too.*


 
Shay72

_"Plump Delicious Fruits combined with the Island Life of Sumptous Florals. Definitely Sexy.  Vanilla, Patchouli, Amber & Musk become a Sultry Chorus striking an unforgettable emotional cord" _

I had the MJB and sent it back.  I didn't like it at all.  Too Floral.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded:  Whatever, T!!!!
> 
> Hi, ladies! I'm all late but dang, I can't believe they ran DLewis off  .
> 
> *making notes* Hairveda -3/18, Mozeke- end of the month, KBN - *********


 
o thanks for the heads up...i didn't know about mozeke...i want to try the protein masque and dc but even bronzebomb is having a problem with them going rancid and she vouched for them during black friday when everyone else was complaining...no bueno...i don't use my products nearly quick enough for all that....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> o thanks for the heads up...i didn't know about mozeke..*.i want to try the protein masque and dc but even bronzebomb is having a problem with them going rancid* and she vouched for them during black friday when everyone else was complaining...no bueno...i don't use my products nearly quick enough for all that....


 
I still have an Avacado Hair Cream in the Fridge. (Still Looks fine) 

And I have an Amla Oil concoction I need to use. Hopefully, I can use this up during the Oil Challenge.

It says you can Steam with it, so I may try it that way too.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> _"Plump Delicious Fruits combined with the Island Life of Sumptous Florals. Definitely Sexy. Vanilla, Patchouli, Amber & Musk become a Sultry Chorus striking an unforgettable emotional cord" _
> 
> I had the MJB and sent it back. I didn't like it at all. *Too Floral.*


Dang. I don't really like floral. This was the original one? I think another one has since come out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Dang. I don't really like floral. *This was the original one? I think another one has since come out*.


 
@Shay72

It is the: "My Life"

It smelled like Gardenias & Roses. I couldn't stand the smell. I think I had the Perfume, Lotion & Shower Gel. I didn't even bother to open the Latter 2. They all went back STAT

And I don't care for that Gardenia smelling one I got from Marc Jacobs too. I can't think of the name of it tho'


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> It is the: "My Life"
> 
> It smelled like Gardenias & Roses. I couldn't stand the smell. I think I had the Perfume, Lotion & Shower Gel. I didn't even bother to open the Latter 2. They all went back STAT
> 
> And I don't care for that Gardenia smelling one I got from Marc Jacobs too. I can't think of the name of it tho'


Okay . Yeah figured out I'm talking about a new scent from Marc Jacobs--Daisy Eau So Fresh (or something like that). When will they figure out all women do not want to smell like a bouquet of flowers? I don't .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!  What's Up Girlie?
> 
> What are you thinking about getting from Mozeke?



Hey! I'm here at work, took me forever to get here. The rain is bad!!  And the wind is ridiculous, too. We have flooding all over the place...

Anyway, I want that Oil from Mozeke and 1 or 2 of her newer items. Forget the names right now. 

Shay72 - Marc Jacobs Daisy is really nice!!  I love it! I'm gonna get the new version they just released, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, didn't HV say "up to 50% off" last time?  Not sure, but I thought so. Regardless, I want more Methi, pH Rinse, and some oils.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anybody started seriously thinking about their Spring/Summer Regimens yet?  I know I won't be able to use all these oils & heavy creams.
> 
> I'll be using alot more Spritzs and Lighter Creams/Lotions and definitely Cowashes.  That HTN Protein L-I will be great for Summer & the Follicle Booster.
> 
> Just thinking out Loud wondering what errbody is thinking.......
> 
> It's highly possible I'll still be in a Wig throughout this Summer.
> 
> About 98% sure, I'll be wiggin' throughout the Summer _*not looking forward to it either*_



Hey ladies, getting ready for work. I will stick to the same reggie in the summer. Co-wash a little more is the only thing that will change. I will continue to use the hair dew and seal with an oil. I will wait a while instead of getting the grapeseed oil and try to make my own ceremide mix in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay . Yeah figured out I'm talking about a new scent from *Marc Jacobs--Daisy Eau So Fresh (or something like that). When will they figure out all women do not want to smell like a bouquet of flowers? I don't *.


 


Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72 - *Marc Jacobs Daisy is really nice!!  I love it! I'm gonna get the new version they just released, too.*


 
@Shay72 @Brownie518

I was gone say _"Daisy"_ gets really good reviews. 

The one I have is just called Marc Jacobs (Plain White Box w/Bold Black Lettering) 

Imma gift it to a friend who I don't hafta' be around often..


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

Daisy is wonderful. Ladies you can get perfumes half off on ebay

I just got Michael Kors very hollywood 3.4 for 42 bucks including shipping.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> I was gone say _"Daisy"_ gets really good reviews.
> 
> The one I have is just called Marc Jacobs (Plain White Box w/Bold Black Lettering)
> 
> Imma gift it to a friend who I don't hafta' be around often..



I have daisy and lola, be turnin those men out at work. Uh is there anything you need la, just let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want Badgley Mischka Couture.


----------



## Charz

I'm about to pull the trigger on this QB order.


----------



## chebaby

i just got finished doing my hair over/ i did what i should have done in the first place which was braid. so i co washed and detangled with curls sublime and detangled with my shower comb and denman. then i braided in 8 braids using the dew. 
i will wear a braid out until Wednesday and then put the old braid out in a bun until sunday then start over. this is the easiest way for me to manage my hair at this length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I'm about to pull the trigger on this QB order.*


 
Charz

What's in YOUR Cart!

Pull it Girl.....oke:   okeull it ....


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Daisy is wonderful. Ladies you can get perfumes half off on ebay
> *
> I just got Michael Kors very hollywood* 3.4 for 42 bucks including shipping.



I love this one!! And the Sparkling is even better!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I love this one!! And the Sparkling is even better!!



Yall have to stop now, i got enough smells goods. I was looking at the dior stuff and chanel.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished a jar of Bee Mine Luscious (thats the one in the jar, right?) finally. That big a$$ thing took forever to finish. Good stuff and smells so good!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I finished a jar of Bee Mine Luscious (thats the one in the jar, right?) finally. That big a$$ thing took forever to finish. Good stuff and smells so good!!*


 

I love Luscious. 

Once I pull myself away from HTN, Imma pull my Big Mama Jar Out

I love that stuff for real.


----------



## La Colocha

We'll gonna get off of here and get on down the road soon. Everyone have a good night and will report the flash wendsday sale when i get off in the morning.


----------



## Charz

@IDareT'sHair

2 BRBC
2 AOHC
1 Moringa DC.

i have a 12% off promo code and there is now free shipping over 70 bucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 2 BRBC
> 2 AOHC
> *1 Moringa DC.*
> 
> i have a 12% off promo code and there is now free shipping over 70 bucks


 
@Charz

Cool! Have you tried the Moringa DC'er before? If so, how are you using it? I hear it's very runny/watery.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i love bee mine luscious too. now that i will be wearing braid outs i will get back to using that along with the curly butter. my bottle of dew is almost gone. i might get one more use from it. once im finished that ill move on to bee mine. when it gets really hot i will use kbb sweet ambrosia(only have one bottle and its almost gone) and kbb hair cream(not that creamiliscous crap lol).


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

I've never used it. I was gonna use it as a leave-in actually. I don't really like washing QB products down the drain. Or maybe I'll DC with it and leave it in.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to do my hair Wednesday! If I'm not too tired, I might sneak in a cowash in the morning after work. We'll see...


----------



## robot.

man, these price hikes are crazy. a facial scrub i got for seven dollars is now 15.  and a really nice face mask is now twelve dollars when i got it for nine a few months ago. booooo!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, same sales are up for kbb that were up last week. Maybe she will put the new ones up later on. Going to cowash today with suave and moisturize with hair dew and almond glaze.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, 
I press/flat rion my hair yesterday, with my texture is still looks fluffy as it did with my relaxers. Oh well I'll wear a braidout with it tomorrow. It's beautiful day and to be at work sucks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies had some issues with my subscription yeaterday so I couldn't post. I hope all is well. IDareT'sHair I'm thinking about my spring/summer regie alot. I will be trying what La told me with the scurl products and see how that goes.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone still going to do the prepaid visa? I'm going to pick up one today after the gym. I need to reign in my spending. And this is going to have to last until black friday. Because i know when the no-buy is over it will be tempting to try stuff.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Is anyone still going to do the prepaid visa? I'm going to pick up one today after the gym. I need to reign in my spending. And this is going to have to last until black friday. Because i know when the no-buy is over it will be tempting to try stuff.


 
La, that fell off the wagon last year I thought we were doing that for BF.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> *Cool! Have you tried the Moringa DC'er before? If so, how are you using it? I hear it's very runny/watery*.erplexed


 
I've tried it.  Mine is thick...I think she thickened it up after everyone started complaining.  (Not as thick as the CTDG).  umm, do I like it??? No.  I think I'm a huge fan QB's AOHC and BRBC only.  The conditioners are just OK to me.  I like the thickness of Komaza's Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner and the Olive Moisture Mask.  I really prefer the Sitrinillah.  I have 4B dense hair, with tight coils.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La, that fell off the wagon last year I thought we were doing that for BF.



Oops well i got mine. Karen is playing now, she got stuff on sale she has already had on sale before. Its bogo on lotion this week for flash wendsday. No mask. I will just buy from sage when its time to reup, might try another dc.


----------



## Charz

I wanna add more to the QB order!!!!!


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Oops well i got mine. Karen is playing now, she got stuff on sale she has already had on sale before. Its bogo on lotion this week for flash wendsday. No mask. I will just buy from sage when its time to reup, might try another dc.


 
I may buy the mask since everyone raved, I've paid $30 for alter ego but that $12 deal you all had probably won't happen for a while. 



Charz said:


> I wanna add more to the QB order!!!!!


 
You showing off with that extra $$$$


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't bought anything hair related but my MU purchases have been off the hinges.  I am going to reign it in.  I have some returns to make and I think I need to lay off for a while.  My face will be extra cute as I live in the street.


----------



## Charz

Ltown lol I have the tendency to haul lol so I'm trying to be rational. Like do I need all this stuff?


----------



## Priss Pot

Been wearing a braid-out for the past couple of days.  I'm loving it.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
when i tell you my braid out turned out amazing i mean AMAZING. it looks great. and its sooooo shiny. and i put it up in a bun just for a second to see what it would look like on third day hair when i put it up and that looks good too. great, i found my staple style. and it takes all of 10 minutes to do on soaking wet hair.

today i purchased devacare one condition(they didnt have deva curl one condition) and i also got deva curl no poo. the no poo smells weird but the one condition smells yummy i dont remember the deva curl one condition smelling like this.
after im finished with this bottle of dew im going to try my braid out with the deva curl like curly nikki used to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm thinking about my spring/summer regie alot. I will be trying what La told me with the scurl products and see how that goes.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Girl, me too (alot).  I'm sure by the time the weather really warms up, we should all have a Strategy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone.

Just did my HTN Regi for the evening.  Will seal with HTN Oil in a few.  

WOW My Regi sounds so boring these days.  But its all good.

If I have any Income Tax money left, I pay do a little something w/the Pre-Paid Card. 

Right now, it's not looking too promising in that area.  I am using most of it to pay down bills.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just stopping in to say hi. I am going to lay down early today. I am beat. I hear you t, i got mine for hair,body,mu ect purchases. And hopefully it will keep me on track from overspending. Gotta get back on the budget now.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of spending. im going to go on a light no buy. i dont have half as many products as i used to but i still need to use some stuff up before i purchase anything else.

i do plan on buying a big thing of oyin HH conditioner because i havent used it in a long while. plus i want to compare it to deva care one condition. but other than that i wont be buying much of anything(notice i said much lol)

on my use up list:
oyin dew(this should be gone within the next week or two. i have a back up)
kbb sweet ambrosia(once i finish dew and start on this i give it 3 weeks before its gone)
coconut oil(im all out of evoo so this is what ill be pre pooing with now)
kbb mask(ill be sticking with this until this jar is gone so i say 2 or 3 more uses. i have a back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hear you t, i got mine for hair,body,mu ect purchases. And hopefully it will keep me on track from overspending. Gotta get back on the budget now.*


 
La Colocha

I should just go ahead and pick up one, even if I just put a _hunnen_ dollars on it.

I'll pick up one this weekend.  Does anybody know where you can get one w/o the $4.95 Charge?  

I got a VISA Card for this girl that resigned and they charged me $4.95 to activate the card.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

did i mention im all out of AO GPB? yep i finished it sometime last week, or was it saturday? anyway i thought i had another bottle but i dont so i will pick up some giovanni protein to replace it later on. right now i dont need it since im not really co washing as much.

and i have to remember to add hemp oil to my kbb mask jar.


----------



## bronzebomb

I really like Mozeke's Carrot Protein and Babassu Twisting Cream (they were the only two that did not turn grey or have a mold spot on the top layer).  If you want to try here stuff place it in the fridge or else...

I have a smidge of the Protein mask left by far it's a nice gentle protein.  I steam with it as well.  But, I'm not purchashing anything from the handmade stores until they stabilize their products.  Basically, I am trying to cut out all the "extra" cost for anything with a short shelf life.  Thus far, Oyin and Qhemet have been the only two that has lasted well over a year.  Afroveda's Curl Define has lasted just as long.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> o thanks for the heads up...i didn't know about mozeke...i want to try the protein masque and dc but even bronzebomb is having a problem with them going rancid and she vouched for them during black friday when everyone else was complaining...no bueno...i don't use my products nearly quick enough for all that....


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I still have an Avacado Hair Cream in the Fridge. (Still Looks fine)
> 
> And I have an Amla Oil concoction I need to use. Hopefully, I can use this up during the Oil Challenge.
> 
> It says you can Steam with it, so I may try it that way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did i mention im all out of AO GPB? yep i finished it sometime last week, or was it saturday? anyway i thought i had another bottle but i dont *


 
chebaby

WOW!  That was a big bottle.  I love that stuff.  

May return to it eventually one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

SSI & HV have a good shelf life (at least that has been my experience).  There are alot of Handmades that last quite a while and most I have not had a problem with.

Anybody can have a 'bad' inconsistent batch. 

Like that Thread where the Lady said her Oyin HH was spoiled.  It's all luck of the draw.  I had a bottle of Oyin HH for over a year and it was fine.

And I had that one product that had Mold all throughout it and the vendor said she did a batch and forgot to add the perservative.

Sooo......Imma Hang.  Unless I get really, really poor customer service, it's all still fair game for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW!  That was a big bottle.  I love that stuff.
> 
> May return to it eventually one day.


yea its really good stuff. i go through that stuff like water. i know everyone really likes the HSR but that was just ok to me. i used it while transitioning. i would use it over night and then the comb would just glide through my hair.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> I should just go ahead and pick up one, even if I just put a* hunnen dollars on it*.
> 
> I'll pick up one this weekend.  Does anybody know where you can get one w/o the $4.95 Charge?
> 
> I got a VISA Card for this girl that resigned and they charged me $4.95 to activate the card.erplexed



 You might want to add an extra zero on the end - $1,000 until the rest of the year

I'm keeping track of what I spend this year on a spreadsheet. I stocked up on a few staples in January and also bought some henna and indigo to try. February I bought a tangle teezer. The only money I will be spending for the next few months is to get my hair cornrowed. May treat myself to a few samples for the summer


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> SSI & HV have a good shelf life (at least that has been my experience).  There are alot of Handmades that last quite a while and most I have not had a problem with.
> 
> Anybody can have a 'bad' inconsistent batch.
> 
> Like that Thread where the Lady said her Oyin HH was spoiled.  It's all luck of the draw.  I had a bottle of Oyin HH for over a year and it was fine.
> 
> And I had that one product that had Mold all throughout it and the vendor said she did a batch and forgot to add the perservative.
> 
> Sooo......Imma Hang.  Unless I get really, really poor customer service, it's all still fair game for me.


yep, luck of the draw. ive never had an issue with oyin products. except when i ordered from curlmart(and i love curl mart). but this one particular time i ordered from them and my shine and define and whipped pudding were wet. i dont mean the jar, but the product inside were wet like water had got inside. i dont want to tell yall this because SO says im weird but water on stuff its not supposed to be on freaks me out.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair I like HV too.  I've only had that line a few months...

I'm strictly going off of my experiences with shelf life.  I hate being the guinea pig with my money.  I like Mozeke, but I have so many other products that I don't need to revisit her "right now". I'mma need her to get that shelf life right.  I have never had a problem with Oyin, so I could not relate to the HH spoiling.  I think my stuff stays fresh (LOL - that doesn't sound good) because my home stays cool.  I hardly run the heat in winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *You might want to add an extra zero on the end - $1,000 until the rest of the year*


 
@rosalindb

Girl Hush   Talm bout $1,000! (You're probably right tho')



chebaby said:


> *yep, luck of the draw.* ive never had an issue with oyin products. except when i ordered from curlmart(and i love curl mart). but this one particular time i ordered from them and my shine and define and whipped pudding were wet. i dont mean the jar, but the product inside were wet like water had got inside. i dont want to tell yall this because SO says im weird but water on stuff its not supposed to be on freaks me out.


 
@chebaby

I've only had 'trouble' with that 1 moldy product. Everything else that has been wrong had to do with Shipping Damage etc......Oh Yeah, And Ori cheating me out of some product.

btw: Where the Debil is @Vonnieluvs08 Is she is Mexico? Africa? I can't keep up with that Woman!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb
> 
> SSI & HV have a good shelf life (at least that has been my experience).  There are alot of Handmades that last quite a while and most I have not had a problem with.
> 
> Anybody can have a 'bad' inconsistent batch.
> 
> Like that Thread where the Lady said her Oyin HH was spoiled.  It's all luck of the draw.  I had a bottle of Oyin HH for over a year and it was fine.
> 
> And I had that one product that had Mold all throughout it and the vendor said she did a batch and forgot to add the perservative.
> 
> Sooo......Imma Hang.  Unless I get really, really poor customer service, it's all still fair game for me.


This is why I only stick to oil based/butter products from vendors 

Quite a few people had mould in their products from various vendors and someone was left with burns on their scalp after using Mozeke products. 

There would be a few exceptions that I would be tempted to try such as Oyin as I have never read any issues regarding them and they appear to have been tried and tested my many


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> This is why I only stick to oil based/butter products from vendors
> 
> Quite a few people had mould in their products from various vendors and *someone was left with burns on their scalp after using Mozeke products*.
> 
> There would be a few exceptions that I would be tempted to try such as Oyin as I have never read any issues regarding them and they appear to have been tried and tested my many


 
rosalindb

Good Looking Out Rosalind.  I completely forgot about that 

That's Right!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I should just go ahead and pick up one, even if I just put a _hunnen_ dollars on it.
> 
> I'll pick up one this weekend.  Does anybody know where you can get one w/o the $4.95 Charge?
> 
> I got a VISA Card for this girl that resigned and they charged me $4.95 to activate the card.erplexed



Idk t, i got mine from my cu and they charge $3.50 but the expiration date is 2017. And no hidden fees, you spend what you got. Some of the ones i looked at in the stores charge by the month and if you don't use it regularly. Just shop around to get the best deal and check with your bank also.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rosalindb
> 
> Girl Hush   Talm bout $1,000! (You're probably right tho')


I will hush, I have no right to tease you as I currently have oil river here erplexed 



IDareT'sHair said:


> rosalindb
> 
> Good Looking Out Rosalind.  I completely forgot about that
> 
> That's Right!



From the time that someone has to put warnings on their website in case the product moulds in 6 months, it is not a good sign


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Idk t, i got mine from my cu and they charge $3.50 but the expiration date is 2017. And no hidden fees, you spend what you got.*


 
La Colocha

I will check my CU.  I hafta' go there anyway this week, I'll just have them load me up one.

Hmp.  I wonder if I can do that at the Drive Thru Window?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I will check my CU.  I hafta' go there anyway this week, I'll just have them load me up one.
> 
> *Hmp.  I wonder if I can do that at the Drive Thru Window?*



To the bolded, now you already know, for faster service for the drive thru you need to go inside for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I will hush, I have no right to tease you as I currently have oil river here *erplexed   From the time that someone has to put warnings on their website in case the product moulds in 6 months, it is not a good sign


 
rosalindb

No, I appreciate you keeping me on my game.  So thanks  Yeah, Imma pass on Mozeke (for now).erplexed

I do want to invest in another Bone Comb.  I love that Comb.  

I don't have enough Hurr for the Super Detangler and it is Cumbersome to use (but one day I shall.......)

I want that 5 tooth detangling comb or whatever it's called.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *To the bolded, now you already know, for faster service for the drive thru you need to go inside for that*.


 
Hmp.  IK 

I betta' wait until after the 1st & the 3rd Folks handle they bizness


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot i ordered the honey hemp from curl mart that same time and the honey hemp seemed funny. the texture was kind of lumpy and was just weird. i didnt even finish the bottle i just threw it out.
oyin is still a staple but ill just get it from the oyin store and no where else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh i forgot i ordered the honey hemp from curl mart that same time and the honey hemp seemed funny. the texture was kind of lumpy and was just weird. i didnt even finish the bottle i just threw it out.*
> *oyin is still a staple but ill just get it from the oyin store and no where else*.


 
chebaby

These things are good to know Che.  Thanks!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> These things are good to know Che.  Thanks!


no problem. i was pissed that time because i had ordered a bunch of stuff from curlmart and all the oyin was messed up


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no problem. i was pissed that time because i had ordered a bunch of stuff from curlmart and all the oyin was messed up



I don't know how much stock they keep at once but i would imagine some of the things don't get bought up that quickly. And sits around for a minute. I know kckt is always oos, so you know when it comes in, its a fresh batch. I guess there is really no way to control inventory on how much people are going to buy because seasons change, raves, new products introduced ect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no problem. i was pissed that time because* i had ordered a bunch of stuff from curlmart* and all the oyin was messed up


 
chebaby

Interestingerplexed  I had a bunch of Curl Junkie Moisture Rehab in a Curlmart Cart listening to Tastiredbone's Haul  She just made me want to buy Errrrthang.

That Po' Cart never made it outta Cyberspace tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't know how much stock they keep at once but i would imagine some of the things don't get bought up that quickly. And sits around for a minute.* I know kckt is always oos, so you know when it comes in, its a fresh batch. I guess there is really no way to control inventory on how much people are going to buy because seasons change, raves, new products introduced ect.


 
La Colocha

Thankfully, I've never had a problem with any CM Hauls on Oyin, MHC, Jessicurl, CJ, Darcy's, Oyin.  It's all been good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Interestingerplexed  I had a bunch of Curl Junkie Moisture Rehab in a Curlmart Cart listening to Tastiredbone's Haul  She just made me want to buy Errrrthang.
> 
> That Po' Cart never made it outta Cyberspace tho'


im so over curl junkie didnt see that coming lol. i just over it though. i love the smells more than anything but her stuff is pricey and i think other stuff is better.
i like the banana and hibiscus leave in and deep fix but i can live without them. and i like the rehab but i think aphogee 2 minute and giovanni protein is comparable and cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im so over curl junkie didnt see that coming lol. i just over it though.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I Ain't 

And Lawd.....Tasti made me want that Moisture Rehab and another Banana Hibiscus.  But I passed (for now)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I Ain't
> 
> And Lawd.....Tasti made me want that Moisture Rehab and another Banana Hibiscus.  But I passed (for now)


the rehab was just ok for me. but then again i didnt try it in the strawberry scent. you know the scent always makes it better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the rehab was just ok for me. but then again i didnt try it in the strawberry scent. you know the scent always makes it better*


 
chebaby

Yeah, it does.

I actually think I may have a jar in my Stash.  Imma go look.  I know I am totally out of the Banana Hibiscus tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it does.
> 
> I actually think I may have a jar in my Stash.  Imma go look.  I know I am totally out of the Banana Hibiscus tho'.


i have a jar of the banana hibiscus and the honey butter leave in. i cant wait to use them in the summer. i dont remember how good the leave in was by itself but ill be trying it on a braid out. i hope the bugs dont flock to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I do have 1 jar of Moisture Rehab.  *I forgot to look at the Scent*  

I think it may be the Strawberry.  I can't imagine ordering the Coconut Gardenia.

Lemme work on downsizing my current HV Cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have a jar of the banana hibiscus and the honey butter leave in. i cant wait to use them in the summer. i dont remember how good the leave in was by itself but ill be trying it on a braid out. *i hope the bugs dont flock to me*


 
chebaby

The Boyz will be Flockin'


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Idk t, i got mine from my cu and they charge $3.50 but the expiration date is 2017. And no hidden fees, you spend what you got. Some of the ones i looked at in the stores charge by the month and if you don't use it regularly. Just shop around to get the best deal and check with your bank also.



Whats cu?  CC is a good idea, i think once you narrow down you products you can control spending base on seasons.  I am getting there, kcnt and tadjah  is my leavein, now i need to narrow down DC.  I will gets make a haul Sunday at the spot.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Boyz will be Flockin'


you must know them one guy here told me he likes my hair today because he can run his fingers through my hairerplexed ummm no you cant fool lmao. i told him i have a SO and he still tries to talk to me. hes cool as a  friend but when he flirts he goes hard be all up in my hair.


----------



## Shay72

I really was going to the Baltimore Hair Expo but then realized it is the day before I'm supposed to be heading to NC. So I need to check when the DC one is. Besides since Charz said we didn't need a pass for it I'm sure I would have been looking like Pookie from New Jack City by the time I was done.

It seems the ceramides have kicked in. Out the blue I figured out yesterday my hair will lay down nicely in a bob. Think of chebaby's old avi pic but with less hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Whats cu?* CC is a good idea, i think once you narrow down you products you can control spending base on seasons. I am getting there, kcnt and tadjah is my leavein, now i need to narrow down DC. I will gets make a haul Sunday at the spot.


 
Ltown

CU = Credit Union 

I decided I may wait until BF and try it againerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.... I readjusted my 'pretend' HV Cart. I got it down to $135.00 before shipping (and not knowing exactly what is on Sale)

Hopefully, it will come down some more, especially after I get an idea of what's on Sale. 

I won't get anything that's not on Sale.  I got a good stash of HV right now anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I really was going to the Baltimore Hair Expo but then realized it is the day before I'm supposed to be heading to NC. So I need to check when the DC one is. Besides since Charz said we didn't need a pass for it I'm sure I would have been looking like Pookie from New Jack City by the time I was done.
> 
> *It seems the ceramides have kicked in. Out the blue I figured out yesterday my hair will lay down nicely in a bob. Think of chebaby's old avi pic but with less hair* .


 
shay 72

Nice Girl (at Bolded)

   laughing at Pookie.  Chile...You've had mad jokes lately.  

Did you every get all your packages?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you must know them one guy here told me he likes my hair today because he can run his fingers through my hairerplexed ummm no you cant fool lmao. i told him i have a SO and he still tries to talk to me. hes cool as a friend *but when he flirts he goes hard* be all up in my hair.


 
chebaby

Uh...You mean "Literally?":wow:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh...You mean "Literally?":wow:


lets hope not.


----------



## mkd

Che, I MIGHT be over CJ.  I am not sure quite yet.   I am really like my layers and the fact that the dreadful color is gone.  I am going to take a picture soon.  I think I am going to to take it curly.  My flat iron job is kind of frizzy and a tad greasy looking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Che, I MIGHT be over CJ. I am not sure quite yet. I am really like my layers and the fact that the dreadful color is gone.* I am going to take a picture soon. I think I am going to to take it curly. My flat iron job is kind of frizzy and a tad greasy looking.


 
mkd

Glad you're liking your new fresh spring look!  Rock it Girl! 

I'm not over CJ yet.  I haven't bought any lately, but I'm not over it.

I have also have a "Fix" Treatment out there.  I think it's their Reconstructor.  I know I'll get around to that sooner or later.


----------



## Charz

ya'll sure chatty tonight hehe.

How it be?

I'm still tryin to pull the trigger on this qhemet order.

Someone talk me into it. Please


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> ya'll sure chatty tonight hehe.
> 
> How it be?
> 
> *I'm still tryin to pull the trigger on this qhemet order.*
> 
> *Someone talk me into it. Please*


 
Charz

Girl....GONE:gunner7:

Hmp.   I thought You'd have Your Shipping Notice By Now!

btw:  Did you every use/try CJ?  I don't recall seeing any Vids or hearing you say much about it?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> Girl....GONE:gunner7:
> 
> Hmp.   I thought You'd have Your Shipping Notice By Now!
> 
> btw:  Did you every use/try CJ?  I don't recall seeing any Vids or hearing you say much about it?





It's too expensive for what you get. The stuff I tried left ish in my hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz What you waiting on?  a new launch??? girl pull the trigger! order!  I'd like to try that Castor and Moringa Softening Serum and the Amla Oil Pomade (those are the only 2 products I do not have)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> It's too expensive for what you get. *The stuff I tried left ish in my hair*.


 
@Charz

I thought you said:

2 AOHC
2 BRBC
1 Moringa

Girl..What left stuff in your Hair?  

Oh, Curl Junkie. Okay.erplexed  Yeah, it is Pricey.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> I thought you said:
> 
> 2 AOHC
> 2 BRBC
> 1 Moringa
> 
> Girl..What left stuff in your Hair?
> 
> OR................Do you have ANOTHER Cart Someplace Else??



The banana and hibiscus ish or whatever.

I also have some OHHB and CTDG in my cart  and that amla pomade


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> @Charz What you waiting on?  a new launch??? girl pull the trigger! order!  I'd like to try that Castor and Moringa Softening Serum and the Amla Oil Pomade (those are the only 2 products I do not have)




i knowwwwwwwww imma order tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *The banana and hibiscus ish or whatever.*
> 
> *I also have some OHHB and CTDG in my cart  and that amla pomade*


 
Charz

I feel you.

Girl, Gone and get that Qhemetoke:

What are you getting from HV?

bronzebomb

And what are you planning on getting?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> ya'll sure chatty tonight hehe.
> 
> How it be?
> 
> I'm still tryin to pull the trigger on this qhemet order.
> 
> Someone talk me into it. Please



They have qheMet at the shop!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> They have qheMet at the shop!




girl but i get free shipping and no tax and 12% off


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shay 72
> 
> Nice Girl (at Bolded)
> 
> laughing at Pookie. Chile...You've had mad jokes lately.
> 
> Did you every get all your packages?


 
I'm like this all day, everyday. Ya'll just don't get to see/hear it as much as my coworkers and friends. 

I got one package and still waiting on the other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm like this all day, everyday. Ya'll just don't get to see/hear it as much as my coworkers and friends.*
> 
> I got one package and still waiting on the other.


 
Shay72

Girl, You've been keeping me Laughin'

Glad you trackin' them packages down (for real tho')

And that those Ceramides have kicked in for you!


----------



## chebaby

maybe i need to start adding ceramide oils to my conditioners. hmmmmm, i know that added evoo to my conditioner this weekend made a ton of difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> maybe i need to start adding ceramide oils to my conditioners. hmmmmm, *i know that added evoo to my conditioner this weekend made a ton of difference.*


 
chebaby

Please post that in the Oil thread.


----------



## bronzebomb

@Charz I might have to rob you on the train for that coupon (JK, I live and work in Baltimore)

@IDareT'sHair - I'm trying not to purchase anything. I want the Noinah butter and the Green Tea (you know I love the smell)

I want the Creme of Nature shampoo...but I don't need anything.


----------



## Charz

im almost outta funk butter. maybe i should make a bulk order and get some dew....


----------



## mkd

Charz, pull the trigger.  You have been doing really well. 

I have half a bottle of dew left.   I am going to have to rebuy it, its amazing in DD's hair.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Charz, pull the trigger.  You have been doing really well.
> 
> I have half a bottle of dew left.   I am going to have to rebuy it, its amazing in DD's hair.


yes the dew is great. i have a 16oz so im good right now but i will be repurchasing when im low. what i like is its a lotion thats light enough for summer and heavy enough for winter(at least for my hair).


----------



## Charz

does anyone have a oyin promo code?


----------



## chebaby

Charz, when you do your braid outs do you rebraid every night?


----------



## Charz

chebaby

Nope. I do it once and it last 3-5 days. I just pull it back at night.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> does anyone have a oyin promo code?



Charz - this is what came with the Honeymail today:



*Discounts, Galore! *
Get 10% off your next order using code almostspring2011! Happy Shopping!

*shrug* thats all i could find, unless you get it from Curlmart with 15% off...


----------



## Charz

Thanks! Brownie518


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That dew is awesome. When I use it as a LI to refresh my hair mid week all I need to do is lightly mist my hair with water and apply a little oil; I love that. I have 4 16oz bottles in my cart waiting on the end of the no buy challenge.


----------



## Charz

i got a 16 oz dew and 2 funk butters.


----------



## hannan

Charz How do you like the funk butters? Do you use them in the warmer months?


----------



## Charz

hannan


 I love the funk butters. I use them all year round. I can get away with not putting on deo for 3 days and still be funk free.

I just don't like using deo with Aluminum. I swear this is the reason for the influx of breast cancer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What we doing to our Hurr this Summer?  What is our Regi?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What we doing to our Hurr this Summer?  What is our Regi?



Hmm, depending on what kind of weather we'll be having, I might add in some cowashes and I might have to make adjustments to my leave ins/moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, depending on what kind of weather we'll be having, I might add in some cowashes and I might have to make adjustments to my leave ins/moisturizers.


 
@Brownie518

Keep Me Posted. 

I think you, me & BrownBetty are the only 3 relaxed heads. I'm not sure about @hannan?


----------



## Brownie518

Once the weather starts changing and I get an idea of what kind of weather we'll get this summer, I'll know what, if any, changes my reg will need.


----------



## Priss Pot

I think with my warmer-month regimen, I'm going to see if I can keep my hair stretched as much as possible.  Last summer, I was washing/co-washing about twice a week and wearing my hair in either a bun or wash 'n go.  I think I can still do the twice a week styling for braid/twist outs.

Normally when I wash just once a week, I would comb and re-twist/braid again mid-week to prevent any tangles.  I can still do that, only difference would be adding a co-wash before re-twist/braiding.  It doesn't take me long to put in the braids at all (about 8-10).

I like this lady's regimen.  It seems very practical for me.  She re-styles (braidouts) every 4-5 days and she has great length retention.  Her regimen is very simple.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8fQKfUFciE


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! Long day at work and Im relaxing in bed with my laptop. I slept in til 7 this morning. I may do the same in the morning except I didn't make it to work until 8:45 and I really need to be there sooner in order to be most productive! I may wake up at 6:45 lol...

My hair came today! I just ordered it on Friday afternoon and it came today! Why doesn't that happen with our actual products? Only Chagrin Valley is that fast lol! Now I have to get my closure! I feel like its more of a NEED than a want since 8 ounces of hair does not seem like it will be enough for me! I am so excited about this install! I plan on getting it April 1st or 2nd! 

I think I am going to start doing braid-outs on roller set hair. I need my hair to look bigger! idk what I will use to set the braid outs...I need a product that will define but wont cause it to shrink back up!

On Saturday I set my twists with kbb milk & cream and went back over my roots with kbb butter on Sunday afternoon. I took them down this morning. My twist-out was soft with hold. I just left the kbb thread and have come to the realization about my beloved hair milk...it drenches my hair and defines it when I first apply it and it makes my hair soft, but it does not truly help my hair stay MOISTURIZED. Of course I seal it with her cream or butter, but there is a HUGE difference between soft hair and truly moisturized hair and I seek moisture. I have 6 bottles of kbb milk on deck...I believe I will be removing it from my staples list! in the next few weeks I will be trying out darcy's and donna marie leave-ins and sealing with kbb cream or butter to see what will stay and what will go. Thats what the focus of 2011 really is!

Tonight I will use my 4 band method and moisturize with qhem brbc.

Perhaps next Monday BJ wil announce the sale items lol....


----------



## Eisani

Charz, your post made me to gon' and pull the trigger on my Oyin order. This morning dd came in my bathroom and said, "Why haven't you ordered any Oyin lately?" I heard the subliminal *me* in the question, but you reminded me that I said I was going to try the funk butter. After this incision under my arm heals, I want to try it because I think antiperspirant is partially to blame for my issue in the first place.


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani Oyin is really doing awesome with their shipping...I placed an order on Sunday and already got my shipping notice.


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie said:


> @Eisani Oyin is really doing awesome with their shipping...I placed an order on Sunday and already got my shipping notice.


Yesss! I haven't ordered from them in over a year because of the two week shipping time in the past. Thank you, I had no idea.


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani said:


> Yesss! I haven't ordered from them in over a year because of the two week shipping time in the past. Thank you, I had no idea.



Yea, I used to order from Curlmart but now I just order direct b/c I get all the large sizes and receive my order within a week.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Charz, your post made me to gon' and pull the trigger on my Oyin order. This morning dd came in my bathroom and said, "Why haven't you ordered any Oyin lately?" I heard the subliminal *me* in the question, but you reminded me that I said I was going to try the funk butter. After this incision under my arm heals, I want to try it because I think antiperspirant is partially to blame for my issue in the first place.



Eisani, i had one of those years ago and know you are in pain.  Last year i got bad rash from using antperspirant. I had to leave that stuff alone, i buy natural, tried funk butter once it's great.  I've been making my own which is so easy and cheap, and it works so good. Maybe i will order some and get discount.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown said:


> Eisani, i had one of those years ago and know you are in pain.  Last year i got bad rash from using antperspirant. I had to leave that stuff alone, i buy natural, tried funk butter once it's great.  I've been making my own which is so easy and cheap, and it works so good. Maybe i will order some and get discount.


They cut my pit from front to back  Something has to give. I'm going to try the unscented butter along with some natural things to keep it from happening again.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, 

Here is a sale for jbco
http://jamaicanoils.com/Jamaican-Bu...CO-Special-Bush-Bath-Coconut-and-Lavender.htm


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Eisani, i had one of those years ago and know you are in pain.  Last year i got bad rash from using antperspirant. I had to leave that stuff alone, i buy natural, tried funk butter once it's great.*  I've been making my own which is so easy and cheap*, and it works so good. Maybe i will order some and get discount.


What is in yours? I love the milder version that I made and my armpits are much better. I'm sure if I had stopped using it completely they would have healed by now but it works so well for me that I did not want to stop . I think they will be back to normal within a couple of weeks


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> What is in yours? I love the milder version that I made and my armpits are much better. I'm sure if I had stopped using it completely they would have healed by now but it works so well for me that I did not want to stop . I think they will be back to normal within a couple of weeks


.

I found it on Naturally curly but I'm at work and will send it to you after work. It's roughly 2tbsp baking soda/2tbsp cornstarch I've use tea tree and olive oil. All the recipes from you tube and others  are basically the same with baking soda/cornstarch. I've tried lemon juice and lavendar but like the idea of tea tree for is antispectic use.


----------



## Eisani

Making your own deodorant looks interesting. Does it stain your clothes? What about white pits? If you use tea tree, how strong is the scent?


----------



## Ese88

i think i wanna try the funk butter now


----------



## natura87

Hello.

I havent been able to touch my hair since Friday so later on today I plan on doing something. I need to DC. The weather here has been crazy( a state of emergency for most of the state) and my hair needs some TLC. I've learned that Aloe Vera Gel does nothing for my hair, absolutely nothing. It is way to thin to do anything so I will just finish up the little container I have (FOTE) or chuck it. It was basically a useless step.

I realise why I stopped doing mini twists...when I take them out they feel like they are locking up...so I can either cowash more often with them in or not do them that small at all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ladies today only Zoya is selling the spring collection for $25 and free shipping code ZOYAWD


----------



## Charz

I got

2x AOHC
2x BRBC
1x OHHB
1x CTDG
1x MTCG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> I got
> 
> 2x AOHC
> 2x BRBC
> 1x OHHB
> 1x CTDG
> 1x MTCG


 
Nice haul Charz


----------



## bronzebomb

I want some Qhemet!!!


----------



## Charz

Qhemet is gonna be my staple creamy leave-in brand. 
Aubrey Organics is gonna be my staple DC brand. 
Hairveda may be my staple instant Conditioner and Shampoo brand.
Kinky Curly is my staple Gel and liquid leave-in brand. I will try the shampoo and see if I can make it my staple.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I want some Qhemet!!!



I do too!

Darn this No-Buy.


----------



## Priss Pot

Earlier today, I made an avocado mask to use on my hair.  I mixed 3 soft avocados with EVOO and raw honey with a handheld mixer.  I'll use it tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

my braid out turned out nice today. a tiny bit frizzy and a little flatter than yesterday but im still loving it. instead of braiding it up last night i made my very first pineapple. and it worked. but tonight i will re braid using dew and JC wrap and roll. i think every other night i will braid and every other night i will pineapple. i could probably go longer without braiding if i had used something with hold.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Earlier today, I made an avocado mask to use on my hair.  I mixed 3 soft avocados with EVOO and raw honey with a handheld mixer.  I'll use it tomorrow.


your braid out looks amazing. was that done on wet or dry hair and with how many braids?


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> .
> 
> I found it on Naturally curly but I'm at work and will send it to you after work. It's roughly 2tbsp baking soda/2tbsp cornstarch I've use tea tree and olive oil. All the recipes from you tube and others  are basically the same with baking soda/cornstarch. I've tried lemon juice and lavendar but like the idea of tea tree for is antispectic use.


Similar to mine except I used 60% baking soda and 40% cornstarch but next time around I want to try reducing it 50/50 to see if it is still effective. I also added coconut oil and shea butter, the shea butter gives it a lovely creamy consistency. I used tea tree, lavender and rosemary all have antibacterial and/or antiseptic benefits. I will always used tea tree but will vary the other two to try different scents. Will never use 100% baking soda again, that's for sure 



Eisani said:


> Making your own deodorant looks interesting. Does it stain your clothes? What about white pits? If you use tea tree, how strong is the scent?



Does not stain at all. I used a combination of essential oils so the tea tree is not overpowering at all. I am loving it so far  Next time I might try tea tree, sage and lemongrass.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> your braid out looks amazing. was that done on wet or dry hair and with how many braids?



Thank you!  It was initially done on wet hair Saturday night.  When I got up Sunday morning to go to work, it hadn't fully dried so I took it down and used the diffuser.  It ended up being very fluffy.  I re-braided it Sunday night w/ my shea butter/EVOO mixture.  I think I did like 10 braids the first time (4 in the front/sides, 6 in the back).  When I re-braided I did like 8 braids.

Due to all of the rain we've been getting lately, it's been humid here too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot LOVING that braid out


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Thank you!  It was initially done on wet hair Saturday night.  When I got up Sunday morning to go to work, it hadn't fully dried so I took it down and used the diffuser.  It ended up being very fluffy.  I re-braided it Sunday night w/ my shea butter/EVOO mixture.  I think I did like 10 braids the first time (4 in the front/sides, 6 in the back).  When I re-braided I did like 8 braids.
> 
> Due to all of the rain we've been getting lately, it's been humid here too.


it looks really good. i cant wait until i can say ive mastered my braid outs.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Qhemet is gonna be my staple creamy leave-in brand.
> Aubrey Organics is gonna be my staple DC brand.
> Hairveda may be my staple instant Conditioner and Shampoo brand.
> Kinky Curly is my staple Gel and liquid leave-in brand. I will try the shampoo and see if I can make it my staple.


 

You got your staples down, huh?  By the end of the year I will too!


----------



## chebaby

got a few compliment on the hair today. i love compliments. im a girl that way


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> Qhemet is gonna be my staple creamy leave-in brand.
> *Aubrey Organics is gonna be my staple DC brand. *Hairveda may be my staple instant Conditioner and Shampoo brand.
> Kinky Curly is my staple Gel and liquid leave-in brand. I will try the shampoo and see if I can make it my staple.


These are my staple DCs too. Apart from HSR and GBP - have you used any others?

I love WC, HSR, GBP and the BGA Blue Green Algae Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot
EllePixie

Love the Pics Ladies.  Your Hair is Bangin'.


----------



## EllePixie

Thanks IDareT'sHair!! And yes, Priss Pot your hair looks great!

Not sure if y'all care, but Ricky's has the DevaCurl One Condition on sale for like $28...I bought that (re-buy) and the Hair Rules Curly Whip - anyone try that one?


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair!! And yes, @Priss Pot your hair looks great!
> 
> Not sure if y'all care, but Ricky's has the DevaCurl One Condition on sale for like $28...I bought that (re-buy) and the Hair Rules Curly Whip - anyone try that one?


so you really like the one condition?
i purchased the deva care one condition and hope i like it. i purchased the big bottle because thats all they had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas to the Tenth Power!

How's everyone?

I got a HTN Oil in the mail today.  Going to try to stay on my HTN Regi through June.  

Prolly just the Follicle Booster, the Protein L-I and maybe the Lotion.  The Oil will be a bit too heavy for the warmer weather.erplexed

I'll stick with the Protein/Moisture DC Combo and use up both bottles before moving on to something else.

I still have about 1/2 Jar of Sitrinillah Open, 1/2 Jar of Komaza Olive, 1/2 Jar of ButtersnBars and 1/2 Jar of AE Garlic.  ALL OPEN.  I'll be working my way through these.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> so you really like the one condition?
> i purchased the deva care one condition and hope i like it. i purchased the big bottle because thats all they had.



Let me know how you feel about it - I didn't like the Devacare at all. I thought it was waxy and didn't give any slip/detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *Thanks* @IDareT'sHair!! And yes, @Priss Pot your hair looks great!
> 
> Not sure if y'all care, but Ricky's has the DevaCurl One Condition on sale for like $28...I bought that (re-buy) and the Hair Rules Curly Whip - anyone try that one?


 

EllePixie

Oh Yeah...And Your Make-Up is FIERCE.  You are Owning It!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Let me know how you feel about it - I didn't like the Devacare at all. I thought it was waxy and didn't give any slip/detangling.


ok ill let you know. i used the deva curl one condition a long time ago. i loved the slip but once i rinsed it out it felt like nothing was ever on my hair. but i want to try it as a co wash but leave it in. im inspired by curly nikki.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> Oh Yeah...And Your Make-Up is FIERCE.  You are Owning It!





The way you keep talking about this HTN I was thinking of going home for Mother's Day so I could go to the Hair & Body Boutique. Is that wrong?


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> ok ill let you know. i used the deva curl one condition a long time ago. i loved the slip but once i rinsed it out it felt like nothing was ever on my hair. but i want to try it as a co wash but leave it in. im inspired by curly nikki.



I love it for detangling. My brush just glides right on through. It's just as good as the Sweet Ambrosia (which is the main thing I like that product for).


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Making your own deodorant looks interesting. Does it stain your clothes? What about white pits? If you use tea tree, how strong is the scent?


 
Eisani, I have never had any problems, the first batch I made was like the funk butter crumbly. My second batch I use some evoo and it was moist and stay put.  If you are interested in trying it out let me know I'll pm you some recipe and then if you want to try the funk butter. I'll buy some natural deorandant but they don't hold as good as the homemade batch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> The way you keep talking about this HTN *I was thinking of going home for Mother's Day so I could go to the Hair & Body Boutique. Is that wrong? *


 
Girl Stop  Come on Home and See Mom! 

_*and go to the hair & body boutique too*_


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot your braid out is gorgeous.

I am washing my hair tonight and I can't decide between a wash and go or a twist out.  Maybe I should try a braid out.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Eisani, I have never had any problems, the first batch I made was like the funk butter crumbly. My second batch I use some evoo and it was moist and stay put.  If you are interested in trying it out let me know I'll pm you some recipe and then if you want to try the funk butter. I'll buy some natural deorandant but they don't hold as good as the homemade batch


Ltown, can you PM me a recipe please!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi mk!  How's the New-Do coming along?


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl Stop  Come on Home and See Mom!
> 
> _*and go to the hair & body boutique too*_



The really bad thing is she would have to take me!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Hi mk!  How's the New-Do coming along?


I am really liking it T!  I actually kind of like this length.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> The really bad thing is she would have to take me!


 
You can treat her too!



mkd said:


> Ltown, can you PM me a recipe please!!


 
Done! I would post it in the thread but sister soldier Charz might get me



Priss Pot said:


> Thank you! It was initially done on wet hair Saturday night. When I got up Sunday morning to go to work, it hadn't fully dried so I took it down and used the diffuser. It ended up being very fluffy. I re-braided it Sunday night w/ my shea butter/EVOO mixture. I think I did like 10 braids the first time (4 in the front/sides, 6 in the back). When I re-braided I did like 8 braids.
> 
> Due to all of the rain we've been getting lately, it's been humid here too.


 
Did you do braids, and how many? It looks like washngo you unravel good.


----------



## mkd

For ladies who do braid outs, are you doing cornrows or just braids?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Evening ladies! Im getting ready to co-wash with my avocado condish! I just got off and I'm super tired and worried about all of the stuff I have to do at work tomoro! Ughh! It will get easier as I get used to it all. It rained while I was visiting a client today and I didn't bring my umbrella from the car. I was wearing my preserved twist-out and ughhh it went SUPER frizzzy. All I had with me were ouchless rubberbands...nothing else! I'm going to put together a hair survival kit for my office...I wish I had a headband and aloe vera gel, I would have been able to really pull myself together! I think I'm going to just put some elastic bands, ouchless bands, CURLS gel and a small spray bottle in a kit and leave it in my office! I have no idea how I will style my hair when I get through co-washing...we will see!

I forgot to tell yall I ordered my closure today! Super excited!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Priss Pot said:


> Earlier today, I made an avocado mask to use on my hair. I mixed 3 soft avocados with EVOO and raw honey with a handheld mixer. I'll use it tomorrow.


 
Priss Pot your hair is gorgeous! Its growing like nobody's business gurl!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> For ladies who do braid outs, are you doing cornrows or just braids?


im doing single braids. once my hair is soaking wet i divide it into two(right and left) and make four braids on each side. it take maybe 10 minutes. i do a top braid right by the center part, then one under that above my ear, one behind the first braid and a back braid on each side. easy peasy.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> For ladies who do braid outs, are you doing cornrows or just braids?


 
I do single braids on dry and wet, but on the dry I tried to pin curl or roll them to give it a curl.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot

your braidout is so pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's Quiet tonight. 

Where are all the ROWDY'S?????  

*all this quiet time gone make me buy somethin'*


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> You can treat her too!



Oooh, this is a good idea. Sigh though...my mom is like the kind of woman that loves Motions and won't give it up. Last Christmas I got her the entire product line for relaxed hair from Komaza and this woman didn't even use it! I came home like 8 months later and she was mad the shampoo didn't lather. I ended up taking most of it back with me! Smh.


----------



## mkd

Its quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Eisani

Priss Pot said:


> Earlier today, I made an avocado mask to use on my hair.  I mixed 3 soft avocados with EVOO and raw honey with a handheld mixer.  I'll use it tomorrow.



Your hair is gorgeous! I use the exact same recipe along with evco in the summer for prepoos. Ive done it since coming to the forums and love it.

Ive been thinking of going back to my basics; alternating btwn the prepoo above and my dosha-specific ayur oil blend to prepoo (amla, brahmi, bhringeraj, lavendar eo) CON poo (stockpiled), dc, water based li and jbco/evco to seal. I dont do a lot now, but all these products aint necessary. I cant believe I just said that. I'll never use all the stuff I have AND I make a few of my own products including an avocado ceramide dc .


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Oooh, this is a good idea. Sigh though...my mom is like the kind of woman that loves Motions and won't give it up. Last Christmas I got her the entire product line for relaxed hair from Komaza and this woman didn't even use it! I came home like 8 months later and she was mad the shampoo didn't lather. I ended up taking most of it back with me! Smh.



I understand my mom won't change her routine either, it took me 10 years to get her to stop getting jheri curls, which were a floopy mess.  She has 3b natural curls, so pretty.  Maybe show her the ingredients and how some of those are not good, that store is the best.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Quiet tonight.
> 
> Where are all the ROWDY'S?????
> 
> **all this quiet time gone make me buy somethin*'*



......what you lookin' at gettin'???  



mkd said:


> Its quiet in here tonight.



Hey, m!! Glad I didn't miss anything. I had a real sh*tty night at work again. Folks were actin up for real.  And somehow I hurt my back...I'm walking like I'm 90! 

Priss Pot - your hair!!!!!  I love it!!!!!


----------



## Ese88

when my aohsr finishes I won't be repurchasing, it works just ok. Also i think I need to clarify because my hv 24/7 isn't as moisturising anymore


----------



## mkd

I really like my hair length curly and feel like I need to buy some stuff


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> I understand my mom won't change her routine either, it took me 10 years to get her to stop getting jheri curls, which were a floopy mess.  She has 3b natural curls, so pretty.  Maybe show her the ingredients and how some of those are not good, that store is the best.



Yea I need to take her to see if she will even read ingredients. Every time I try to tell her that stuff isn't nourishing her hair she's like, "Oh girl who cares as long as I'm not bald."


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Yea I need to take her to see if she will even read ingredients. Every time I try to tell her that stuff isn't nourishing her hair she's like, "Oh girl who cares as long as I'm not bald."


.............


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> Let me know how you feel about it - I didn't like the Devacare at all. *I thought it was waxy* and didn't give any slip/detangling.



I just chucked a huge DC for this very reason. It went on waxy and it felt weird.

I have only tried Devacurl Angell from the Deva line. I havent even finished the bottle ...I dont think. I didnt hate it but it didnt really do anything for my hair, it had no hold whatsoever. I can actually get Deva products locally though, that surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> .............



I'm serious! She is the most stubborn woman in the world! She will drive to Baltimore to buy me Oyin and mail it to me, but she won't get ANYTHING for herself! She's like, "Oh whatever I don't need that. Give me my $5 relaxer and I'm good." I even told her I would buy her Phyto relaxer, and she wouldn't let me b/c she said $60 for relaxer is ridiculous. This woman!!! 



natura87 said:


> I just chucked a huge DC for this very reason. It went on waxy and it felt weird.
> 
> I have only tried Devacurl Angell from the Deva line. I havent even finished the bottle ...I dont think. I didnt hate it but it didnt really do anything for my hair, it had no hold whatsoever. I can actually get Deva products locally though, that surprised the heck out of me.


Yea that's why I like having some products I like from Deva. It's really easy to get on the ground or you can buy it on Amazon and get free shipping. The DevaCurl One Condish is muuuuch better for my hair.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> I'm serious! She is the most stubborn woman in the world! She will drive to Baltimore to buy me Oyin and mail it to me, but she won't get ANYTHING for herself! She's like, "Oh whatever I don't need that. Give me my $5 relaxer and I'm good." I even told her I would buy her Phyto relaxer, and she wouldn't let me b/c she said $60 for relaxer is ridiculous. This woman!!!
> 
> 
> Yea that's why I like having some products I like from Deva. It's really easy to get on the ground or you can buy it on Amazon and get free shipping. The DevaCurl One Condish is muuuuch better for my hair.




I dont feel like throwing down $20 bucks for a conditioner when I have a bunch of cheapies that already work...that doesnt mean I'm not tempted to try something though.


----------



## EllePixie

natura87 said:


> I dont feel like throwing down $20 bucks for a conditioner when I have a bunch of cheapies that already work...that doesnt mean I'm not tempted to try something though.



Oh yea I usually use my expensive conditioners as leave-ins...I def cowash with like, Tresemme!


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> Oh yea I usually use my expensive conditioners as leave-ins...I def cowash with like, Tresemme!



 Tresemme Naturals has to be one of my favorite cowashing conditioners.


----------



## Charz

my dew and funk butter are at my apt!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> my dew and funk butter are at my apt!


 
WOW That was fast. Oyin has really stepped it up


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies. Getting ready to visit some other offices for work. I did a wash and go last night...really a rinse and go...i just did a cool water rinse and threw some DM Miracurl gelly in. My curls were really elongated at first but now they are so shrunken. I can't wait until my hair grows a little more so that I can truly enjoy wash and go's...maybe next spring! I think I really am going to co-wash tonight lol....talk to yall later!


----------



## BrownBetty

I have this Paul Mitchell The conditioner. I am going to revisit but I don't like it.


----------



## Charz

After APL curly I am done!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

My Sally's haul came today! YAY! Now just waiting on QB. 

 I am so excited. You have no idea.


----------



## hannan

Aloha peeps!

This March no-buy is giving me the itch to buy something. I wanted to treat my self to a lil something something after finals next week but then I realized I have to have self control.  Boo!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

All this haul reporting is making me jittery lol


----------



## chebaby

hello me ladies
i re braided my hair last night with jc wrap and roll. big mistake. i love the wrap and roll, my hair was so soft but it wasnt fluffy like first and second day hair at all. so i threw it back in a zing. now i know not to rebraid my hair in the middle of the week. just pineapple and go. and if that doesnt work just bun it. i like the textured bun look.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all just stopped by to check in, up to nothing much. Used up a suave conditioner to co wash.


----------



## Ltown

Took off today dd was suppose to braces off but she got wait another month.
I use some of this jar henna for a quick coverup mixed with ayurveda powder, did a tea rinse, dc with left over of giovanni, wdt.  I use kcnt and wearing a WnG.  It going to be raining tomorrow so I will wear it in a puff.  Use up vatika frosting, it was part of gift bag so if there is this big sale it might be repurchase, i have enough oils for months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas.......What's Up?

I got my order from Bear Fruit Hair today and my Moisturizing DC'ers from Hydratherma, so it was a good day.

Made out a HV List at work today (another one) and will pull it out my purse and compare it with my Cart.

Just rubbed on some HTN Protein L-I.  Will Spritz w/Follice Booster, M&S with HTN in a few.


----------



## chebaby

hey T. 
nothings up over here. im here bored. i really really want some oyin. i want some shine and define, honey hemp and bsp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T.
> nothings up over here. im here bored. *i really really want some oyin. i want some shine and define, honey hemp *and bsp.


 
@chebaby

You might as well gone & get it. oke: oke: oke: 

You've been wanting that a minute

_*hmp..i see you threw in some bsp*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You might as well gone & get it. oke: oke: oke:
> 
> You've been wanting that a minute
> 
> _**hmp..i see you threw in some bsp**_


you know i did 
im going to get SO to take me to the oyin store saturday. im mad they only open on saturday. like really??? i need my fix now. i bet using HH as a leave in and shine and define as a styler would make a great braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i did
> im going to get SO to take me to the oyin store saturday. im mad they only open on saturday. like really??? i need my fix now. *i bet using HH as a leave in and shine and define as a styler would make a great braid out.*


 
chebaby

I can't wait to hear your results from this!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't wait to hear your results from this!


me eitherill probably use it sunday since i can never buy stuff and not use it for too long.

tonight im doing my hair over. im going to co wash with curls sublime because its already in the bathroom, otherwise i would co wash with darcys pumpkin. then im going to braid with the dew and bee mine curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> me eitherill probably use it sunday since i can never buy stuff and not use it for too long.
> 
> tonight im doing my hair over. im going to co wash with curls sublime because its already in the bathroom, otherwise* i would co wash with darcys pumpkin. then im going to braid with the dew and bee mine curly butter.*


 
chebaby

This sounds really good too!

I can't wait until Friday to do my little Hurr

I'm getting excited just thinking about it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This sounds really good too!
> 
> I can't wait until Friday to do my little Hurr
> 
> I'm getting excited just thinking about it


i know right!! i love doing my hair. i am loving not co washing daily but i still like doing my hair.


----------



## mkd

chebaby I think I may get some shine and define and another dew from sage.  I like the dew on my twist out.  It was raining today all day and my hair didn't even get super frizzy.  I guess its because there is no glycerin in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @chebaby I think I may get some shine and define *and another dew from sage. I like the dew on my twist out. It was raining today all day and my hair didn't even get super frizzy. I guess its because there is no glycerin in it.*


 
@mkd 
@chebaby

Hmp.

I may hafta' give Ya'lls Daddy a try when I get over my Fascination with HTN

I'm hooked & all broke down

And I had 2 Bottles of Dew.  Gave 1 away & Swapped One.

Oh Well.


----------



## chebaby

the dew is a beautiful creation


----------



## Priss Pot

I have the avocado mixture on my hair and ummmmm, I'm bout to go wash this stuff out a.s.a.p.  I rarely ever have scalp irritation and my scalp is itching like crazy.  The tops of my ears are flaming red also.  I don't know what's going on, but I'm thinking maybe this is an allergy of some sorts?  Avocado butter and oil have never reacted with my skin in such a way, but this right here is straight up irritating and I can't take it anymore.  I feel like I kept a relaxer in too long.


----------



## Ltown

What's happening ladies! My washngo is nice and pretty, just simple curlygirl method, no curl creams, lotions, or gel.  Now I need to fiqure out how to do one on dry hair to eliminate the shrinkage so i twist my hair pull it up and will see in the am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> What's happening ladies! My washngo is nice and pretty, just simple curlygirl method, no curl creams, lotions, or gel. *Now I need to fiqure out how to do one on dry hair to eliminate the shrinkage so i twist my hair pull it up and will see in the am.*


 
Ltown

I hope it turns out Real Purty for you Ltown in the Morning 

Hope you've discovered somethin' new.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I hope it turns out Real Purty for you Ltown in the Morning
> 
> Hope you've discovered somethin' new.



T, me too i will save money not buying curly products, always will buy dc and leaveins! My stash is getting thin to the point i can put them all in one spot, down from three.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ok, I just rinsed out the avocado.  What a relief; I had to re-shampoo.  My poor hairline is red now.  Hopefully it'll calm down soon.  Ohh emm gee, that was a feeling that I hadn't felt since August 2006 (when I had my last relaxer).  I won't be trying that again.

I just put in the KBB Hair Mask and wow, I can see why it'd make you wanna slap somebody.


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> Ok, I just rinsed out the avocado.  What a relief; I had to re-shampoo.  My poor hairline is red now.  Hopefully it'll calm down soon.  Ohh emm gee, that was a feeling that I hadn't felt since August 2006 (when I had my last relaxer).  I won't be trying that again.
> 
> I just put in the KBB Hair Mask and wow, I can see why it'd make you wanna slap somebody.



Glad ou rinse it out fast, so you don't get irritation on the scalp like i did.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> Glad ou rinse it out fast, so you don't get irritation on the scalp like i did.



Avocado irritated your scalp too?


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> Avocado irritated your scalp too?



No, but i did surprising have a reaction to dc komaza olive oil.  I was just commenting because something like your mix shouldn't cause a reaction but you never know


----------



## Charz

the hair dew felt good going on, ill see how my hair feels in the morning.

Kinda annoyed that they left out one of my funk butters, so I am waiting on a response.


----------



## chebaby

i changed my mind about using dew tonight. i will just use curls sublime to co wash and leave it in under curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Nice Curly Shot mk!

Lookin' Good Girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies!

Just put on my little "Not So" Prettywrap for tonight. 

Lawd this po' thang is raggedty!

Anyway, everything is good and moisturized & sealed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlies!
> 
> Just put on my little "Not So" Prettywrap for tonight.
> 
> Lawd this po' thang is raggedty!
> 
> Anyway, everything is good and moisturized & sealed.


i havent seen my pretty wrap in ages i cant keep up with nothing


----------



## mkd

I just moisturized with bee mine luscious.  I can only use a tiny bit because the smell bothers me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I just moisturized with bee mine luscious. * I can only use a tiny bit because the smell bothers me.*


 i love that smell. i cant put my finger on what it is though. some kind of fruit maybe???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love that smell*. i cant put my finger on what it is though. some kind of fruit maybe???


 
chebaby
mkd

  So do I Che!

I haven't smelled it in a minute tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent seen my pretty wrap in ages i cant keep up with nothing


 
chebaby

Chile....Both of mine are to' up from the flo' up.

They are hit.

But they still stay on all night


----------



## mkd

It smells good but the scent is too heavy to me and makes my head hurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *It smells good but the scent is too heavy to me and makes my head hurt.*


 
    

I shole hope mine isn't moldy

I need to get around to using this soon.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> It smells good but the scent is too heavy to me and makes my head hurt.


 
mkd your hair is sooo gorgeous!!! makes no sense!!

Hello ladies! I wore my hair in a wng with dm miracurl gelly...great definition, MAXIMUM shrinkage and my hair was hard as a brick and flaky! yuck! I like the definition but who's hair should feel like that? I made a puff when I got home, it was super droolworthy but just too hard! I decided not to be lazy again and went ahead and co-washed with SSI Avocado...I twisted my hair with KCCC & Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie...Im under the pibbs for the next 25 minutes...I will let yall know how this goes! I hope white hair isn't in my future!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Hair Divas.......What's Up?
> 
> I got my order from Bear Fruit Hair today and my Moisturizing DC'ers from Hydratherma, so it was a good day.
> 
> Made out a HV List at work today (another one) and will pull it out my purse and compare it with my Cart.
> 
> Just rubbed on some HTN Protein L-I. Will Spritz w/Follice Booster, M&S with HTN in a few.


 
IDareT'sHair do u know whats on sale at HV yet?


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> It smells good but the scent is too heavy to me and makes my head hurt.



Mkd, pretty curls!  Do you like hv whipped jelly?


----------



## Charz

*rides into the sunset with Daddy Dew*

Screw KCKT, this doo doo


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, pretty hair mkd , and Charz i did the exact same thing when i first started using the dew, i dropped kckt like it stoled money from me lmao. The dew is the business.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> *rides into the sunset with Daddy Dew*
> 
> Screw KCKT, this doo doo


 


La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, pretty hair @mkd , and @Charz i did the exact same thing when i first started using the dew, i dropped kckt like it stoled money from me lmao. The dew is the business.


 
No, the dew stinkhated!

I messed up by twisting my dry hair it mess up the curl pattern and was too straight.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, pretty hair mkd , and Charz i did the exact same thing when i first started using the dew, i dropped kckt like it stoled money from me lmao. The dew is the business.



Whoa...whoa whoa... How dare you talk about KCKT like that!


----------



## natura87

I shampoo'ed yesterday before work and wore a wash and go puff for a few hours. I DC'd overnight and I will rinse that out in a little bit. I've gor a few more things holding on.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Nice Curly Shot mk!
> 
> Lookin' Good Girl


 


beautyaddict1913 said:


> @mkd your hair is sooo gorgeous!!! makes no sense!!
> 
> Hello ladies! I wore my hair in a wng with dm miracurl gelly...great definition, MAXIMUM shrinkage and my hair was hard as a brick and flaky! yuck! I like the definition but who's hair should feel like that? I made a puff when I got home, it was super droolworthy but just too hard! I decided not to be lazy again and went ahead and co-washed with SSI Avocado...I twisted my hair with KCCC & Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie...Im under the pibbs for the next 25 minutes...I will let yall know how this goes! I hope white hair isn't in my future!


 


Ltown said:


> Mkd, pretty curls! Do you like hv whipped jelly?


 


La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, pretty hair @mkd , and @Charz i did the exact same thing when i first started using the dew, i dropped kckt like it stoled money from me lmao. The dew is the business.


 
Thanks ladies. 

Ltown I do like HV whipped gelly.  Its really nice. 

I really like the dew as well.  This is the first time I have used it on curly hair and my hair is feeling really amazing.


----------



## Charz

mkd nice hurr!!!

OMG I love this dew. If they made it scent free I would love it even more. It's a staple. My hair is so soft.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> @mkd nice hurr!!!
> 
> OMG I love this dew. If they made it scent free I would love it even more. It's a staple. My hair is so soft.


 
Charz thanks!  I love the scent! I was smelling my hair all day yesterday. I still can't believe my hair wasn't frizzy with all the rain we had yesterday. I don't even really want to fool with another leave in right now. But I need to use up all the others that I have stockpiled


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> @Charz thanks!  I love the scent! I was smelling my hair all day yesterday. I still can't believe my hair wasn't frizzy with all the rain we had yesterday. I don't even really want to fool with another leave in right now. But I need to use up all the others that I have stockpiled



I know I am gonna get bored of it, cuz it is so sweet.

What shampoos do yall use?


----------



## natura87

mkd your hair is so pretty!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I know I am gonna get bored of it, cuz it is so sweet.
> 
> What shampoos do yall use?



Giovanni Wheat Protein, Giovanni TTTT, Avalon Organics Lemon something.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> Giovanni Wheat Protein, Giovanni TTTT, Avalon Organics Lemon something.



is giovonni sulfate free? I heard they were putting crap in their products now. or maybe it was someone else.


----------



## chebaby

chile i am in love. when i tell you my hair looks and eel amazing, it looks and feels amazing. that deva care one condition is a keeper. now my hair is still damp, wish i could have left the braids in longer, so its probably gonna swell but i dont care. and its raining so its gonna swell even more lmao but my hair is so shiny and soft and has amazing definition. 
i co washed with the deva  curl and left it in last nigh to do 8 braids.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> is giovonni sulfate free? I heard they were putting crap in their products now. or maybe it was someone else.



I'm pretty sure it is...unless they started to change it. I bought my poo's last year and I wont need to buy any for a while so either way I am good.


----------



## natura87

Why am I looking at Camden Grey like I need anything? 

I want some butters, or some creamy leave in from Qhemet. I think one of those will be my first use of a pass. I wont do that until next month though so I can work through my stash a bit more. The weather is slowly getting better so I am doing more wash and go's.


----------



## Ese88

I really wanna get some brbc. I think I'm gonna order straight from the us because the reason I stopped using it was coz there is only 1 stockist in the uk and they were always out of stock. I would love to see if ny natural hair loves it as much as my relaxed hair did. Truthfully its the only product that I always finish


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> I know I am gonna get bored of it, cuz it is so sweet.
> 
> *What shampoos do yall use*?


 
SheaMoisture Curl & Shine or Moisture retention shampoos. I was using Giovanni 50/50 but I also heard they changed some of the ingredients so I have to check that out.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> chile i am in love. when i tell you my hair looks and eel amazing, it looks and feels amazing. that deva care one condition is a keeper. now my hair is still damp, wish i could have left the braids in longer, so its probably gonna swell but i dont care. and its raining so its gonna swell even more lmao but my hair is so shiny and soft and has amazing definition.
> i co washed with the deva  curl and left it in last nigh to do 8 braids.



Oooh I'm glad you like it!


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> mkd your hair is so pretty!


 thank you so much!

Charz I am using elucence and yes to carrots right now.  Oh yeah and a bee mine shampoo bar.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> @Charz I am using elucence and yes to carrots right now. Oh yeah and a bee mine shampoo bar.


 
yes to carrots is my staple shampoo...it has a gentle sulfate but its a moisturizing yet clarifying poo!

Good afternoon ladies, I have tons to do at work but wanted to stop in and chat with yall for a while. Add me to the list of ladies who are having a great hair day! The twist-out with KCCC and SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie turned out SOOO fab! I love it! Its super defined and has volume and looks uniform...its awesome! Makes me want to wait to wash my hair but I aint crazy lol....I will wash on Saturday, I think I will end up styling with KCCC and BRBC....we will see! I have so much stuff to use up but I really am still in the experiment phase...yall are making me want some oyin....even though I am about to get a sew in...I will get at least 2 more this year and have my hair out for 1 month in between installs. April to June then July to September! I will let yall know if I order something!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I know I am gonna get bored of it, cuz it is so sweet.
> 
> What shampoos do yall use?


I use giovanni, kinky curly, argan, jasmine, most always are the moisturing poo.


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> I know I am gonna get bored of it, cuz it is so sweet.
> 
> What shampoos do yall use?


AO White Camellia - after I used up what I have I will stick to my black soap concoction
African Black soap diluted in Rosewater


----------



## chebaby

my hair looks more like a twist out now that its extra fluffy from the rain. i still love it. i patted the bottom of it to shape it like an inverted bob. i like it. the deva care also has a bit of a hold to it that is just right. its not strong like a gel but harder than a leave in.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just ordered some oyin - curlmart was out of EVERYTHING so I ordered directly! I got honey hemp, shine & define, bsp, & dew!


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz, there's a silicone in the Giovanni Deeper Moisture Shampoo.  I have a whole liter of it sitting under my kitchen cabinet that I only used like twice .

I also have a liter of their Hydrating Clarifying shampoo that I plan to use once I run out of my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Shampoo.


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> After APL curly I am done!


This is my goal too. I have a long way to go . I'm using CON (green) for shampoo. I do plan to switch to a natural shampoo but I have a long way to go to use up my CON stash



Ltown said:


> T, me too i will save money not buying curly products, always will buy dc and leaveins! My stash is getting thin to the point i can put them all in one spot, down from three.


I know our curl patterns are totally different but curly butters and gels do nothing for me when doing wash n go's. Cowashing, spray leave in, moisturizer, then seal is all I do. When I pull the wash & go into my two puffs and use aloe vera gel I do get more pronounced waves where my hair is pulled back. Also I get a lot of definition if I do an overnight moisture dc, then follow up with a cowash in the morning with a protein dc or reconstructor. Also plopping (wrapping hair in t-shirt) gives me a lot of definition but a lot of shrinkage too. Besides I'm a natural nazi when it comes to my hair. I'm not interested in defining my curls. If it gets to be too much I ain't gonna do it anyway so the easier I make it the better.

I finished a Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner yesterday. I have one back up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot said:


> Charz, there's a silicone in the *Giovanni Deeper Moisture Shampoo. *I have a whole liter of it sitting under my kitchen cabinet that I only used like twice .
> 
> I also have a liter of their Hydrating Clarifying shampoo that I plan to use once I run out of my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Shampoo.


 
I believe that the conditioner to this is what they changed.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> This is my goal too. I have a long way to go . I'm using CON (green) for shampoo. I do plan to switch to a natural shampoo but I have a long way to go to use up my CON stash
> 
> 
> I know our curl patterns are totally different but curly butters and gels do nothing for me when doing wash n go's. Cowashing, spray leave in, moisturizer, then seal is all I do. When I pull the wash & go into my two puffs and use aloe vera gel I do get more pronounced waves where my hair is pulled back. Also I get a lot of definition if I do an overnight moisture dc, then follow up with a cowash in the morning with a protein dc or reconstructor. Also plopping (wrapping hair in t-shirt) gives me a lot of definition but a lot of shrinkage too. Besides I'm a natural nazi when it comes to my hair. I'm not interested in defining my curls. If it gets to be too much I ain't gonna do it anyway so the easier I make it the better.
> 
> I finished a Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner yesterday. I have one back up.




Shay, it's good to know i'm not alone, alot of ladies on naturally curly feel the same why about curl products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *do u know whats on sale at HV yet?*


 
beautyaddict1913

Girl...The Only way I find out anythang is if one of ya'll tell me. 

I hope errrthang is on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

I think I betta' stay away from *Daddy* Folx ridin' off into the Sunset and droppin' it like it's hot.

Daddy might be too much for me.

btw: Ltown ...... Ain't Nobody said Daddy Stank but You


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I think I betta' stay away from *Daddy* Folx ridin' off into the Sunset and droppin' it like it's hot.
> 
> Daddy might be too much for me.
> 
> btw: Ltown ...... Ain't Nobody said Daddy Stank but You


WHO SAID HE STINK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got another HTN Haul in the mail today.  

Lawd......I gotta stop the Madness!

And my Wide Space Detangling Bone Comb came in the mail today too.  I am already in love. 

WOW!  I love those combs.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *No, the dew stinkhated*!


 


chebaby said:


> *WHO SAID HE STINK*


 
@Hmp.

Girl...You Already Know. erplexed


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> WHO SAID HE STINK



It's like something burning


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> It's like something burning


LMAO. imma need them to give you another dew because its supposed to smell like sugar cookies. sweet sweet sugar cookies on a summer day with lemonade on the front porch waiting in a nice tall glass to be sipped lightly


----------



## Charz

smells like bad kids to me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got another HTN Haul in the mail today.
> 
> *Lawd......I gotta stop the Madness!*
> 
> And my Wide Space Detangling Bone Comb came in the mail today too.  I am already in love.
> 
> WOW!  I love those combs.....


im sure they are loving you for your hauls


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> smells like bad kids to me.


where are yall getting these scents from?
Bebe's kids dont smell that sweet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *It's like something burning*


 
Ltown 

Girl Stop  ............  

Did you ever try the BSP?  Oh yeah....You didn't like that either   

*just playin'*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Girl Stop  ............
> 
> Did you ever try the BSP?  Oh yeah....You didn't like that either
> 
> *just playin'*


.......


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> LMAO. imma need them to give you another dew because its supposed to smell like sugar cookies. sweet sweet sugar cookies on a summer day with lemonade on the front porch waiting in a nice tall glass to be sipped lightly



With your pinky finger stuck up in the air.



Charz said:


> smells like bad kids to me.



That have been playing outside all day.

Mine smells like faint pumpkin spice, as long as it doesn't smell like ish or irish spring im good. Hey yall.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> LMAO. imma need them to give you another dew because its supposed to smell like sugar cookies. sweet sweet sugar cookies on a summer day with lemonade on the front porch waiting in a nice tall glass to be sipped lightly



How can this be maybe



Charz said:


> smells like bad kids to me.




Are still meeting Sun 1?


----------



## Charz

Ltown yes we are.

smells like bad kids after breakfast.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *With your pinky finger stuck up in the air*.
> 
> 
> 
> That have been playing outside all day.
> 
> Mine smells like faint pumpkin spice, as long as it doesn't smell like ish or irish spring im good. Hey yall.


you know this. gotta throw up that pinky and hold your head down while you drink so you can give the side eye over the cup at the people who dont like the dew.


----------



## mkd

I am getting weak and feeling like going on Oyin's site and getting more dew, a shine and define and a bsp.  I guess I can go to sage and get it locally.

Whats the oyin code again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am getting weak and feeling like going on Oyin's site and getting more dew, a shine and define and a bsp. I guess I can go to sage and get it locally.
> 
> *Whats the oyin code again?*


 
Say What?????? OYIN HAS A CODE???? WHAT IS IT?????


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> *How can this be* maybe


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Say What?????? OYIN HAS A CODE???? WHAT IS IT?????


Brownie518 posted it for Charz earlier this week, it was only 10% off.


----------



## Ltown

Well if its pumpkin then it is burned, the pomade not as bad. I didn't like darcy pumpkins stuff either, don't like pumpkin pie give me some sweet potatoes any day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Hmp.  

Thanks Girl. I already have a 16 ounce bottle of HH. And their Shipping is way too high.

I'll give Daddy some during BF


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I am getting weak and feeling like going on Oyin's site and getting more dew, a shine and define and a bsp.  I guess I can go to sage and get it locally.
> 
> Whats the oyin code again?



I got bsp not using will send too!


----------



## chebaby

my dew smells just like a softer version of the burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> I got bsp not using will send too!


Sending you a PM Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my dew smells just like a softer version of the burnt sugar pomade.*


 
chebaby

IMO:  That's EXACTLY what it smells like


----------



## mkd

By the time I pay shipping, I may as well pay the slightly higher prices locally.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> IMO:  That's EXACTLY what it smells like


naw, it smells like burnt bad *** kids


----------



## Ltown

Ok, we disagree on the dew.  Che, Charz when we meet come rocking the big hair!  Is Shay coming?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *By the time I pay shipping, I may as well pay the slightly higher prices locally.*


 
mkd

I was afraid of that!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Ok, we disagree on the dew.  Che, Charz *when we meet come rocking the big hair!*  Is Shay coming?


ill probably be wearing a very high puff. my wash and goes havent been looking the same lately


----------



## La Colocha

I may break my no-buy a week early, it depends on how long sage takes to ship, i need more dc in the next 2 weeks. I won't buy any more oils until my fleurtzy and kbn oils are almost gone, fluertzy is close but kbn has a way to go. I am thinking of a ceremide mix of olive oil, apricot oil, grapeseed, it will be more grapeseed than anything, trying to mimic the kbn oil and use ylang ylang as a scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I may break my no-buy a week early, *it depends on how long sage takes to ship, i need more dc in the next 2 weeks*. I won't buy any more oils until my fleurtzy and kbn oils are almost gone, fluertzy is close but kbn has a way to go. I am thinking of a ceremide mix of olive oil, apricot oil, grapeseed, it will be more grapeseed than anything, trying to mimic the kbn oil and use ylang ylang as a scent.


 
La Colocha

What DC'ers are you getting from Sage?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> What DC'ers are you getting from Sage?



Idk, i haven't really decided yet, i may get one or two more kbb masks since sage is getting the money instead, and try a new one.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I may break my no-buy a week early, it depends on how long sage takes to ship, i need more dc in the next 2 weeks. I won't buy any more oils until my fleurtzy and kbn oils are almost gone, fluertzy is close but kbn has a way to go. I am thinking of a ceremide mix of olive oil, apricot oil, grapeseed, it will be more grapeseed than anything, trying to mimic the kbn oil and use ylang ylang as a scent.


Good idea with enhancing with a smell. I didn't do that with my oil mix its starting to get on my nerve after using HTN.  Maybe I will get something, don't like lavendar, need to be something sweet.


----------



## La Colocha

Maybe the komaza olive one, they getting more new product in, i see aubrey now. I want to try the bee mine but the damn smell yuck. And i see they have curl junkie too.


----------



## chebaby

i just put my hair up in a cute side bun. my bun feel hella thick and i love that. ill be wearing this same bun(maybe not to the side) tomorrow. tonight im going to moisturize with sunshine. but really my hair is so soft i dont think i need to moisturize.

saturday i think im going to wear this same bun too. im lazy.

sunday i will pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with aphogee and deep condition with kbb mask(i already added some evoo and hemp oil to it). i will detangle with my shower comb and denman and then braid using a glob of deva care one condition and sunshine on the ends.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to tell yall they decided to total my car


----------



## hannan

I think I'm going to try and buy things locally. I guess that's a good thing I don't live in DMV because you all have it goooooooood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just put my hair up in a cute side bun. my bun feel hella thick and i love that.* ill be wearing this same bun(maybe not to the side) tomorrow. tonight im going to moisturize with sunshine. but really my hair is so soft i dont think i need to moisturize.*
> 
> *saturday i think im going to wear this same bun too. im lazy.*
> 
> *sunday i will pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with aphogee and deep condition with kbb mask(i already added some evoo and hemp oil to it). i will detangle with my shower comb and denman and then braid using a glob of deva care one condition and sunshine on the ends. *


 
Dang! chebaby

Girl....You got that Regi all set don't ya?  It's great to have a Plan.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang! @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You got that Regi all set don't ya?  It's great to have a Plan.


it does feel good to have a plan
i can really see my sekf braid out and bunning all year long because its so easy to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to go look at my Hairveda Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....Where the Debil is Brownie518 ?


----------



## mkd

I really like that KBB mask.  I wish she would put them on sale again.  The next time she has a decent percentage off sale, I am going to get a few jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I really like that KBB mask. I wish she would put them on sale again. *The next time she has a decent percentage off sale, I am going to get a few jars.*


 
mkd

Imma pick up 1 or 2 myself.  I almost doubt if we'll eva' see $12.50 again tho'.


----------



## chebaby

i need some more kbb mask too. im not almost out but before i used to use it once in a while and use other stuff in between but now i find myself using it every week so its not gonna last too much longer.
im gonna have to try the bee mine deep conditioner real soon so that if i like it i can use that more often. esp. since i can get it locally.


----------



## bronzebomb

I musta got a bad batch, cuz KBB Lucious Locks was just OK for my hair.  I'd probaby go crazy if I could not get my hands on Oyin's Honey Hemp or Komaza's Intensive Moisture Mask.  It's funny how some things work for some hair.  I gave my sister a full jar of KBB...and I don't give nuttin away!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> I am getting weak and feeling like going on Oyin's site and getting more dew, a shine and define and a bsp. I guess I can go to sage and get it locally.
> 
> Whats the oyin code again?


 
mkd have u used the shine and define? moptopmaven has me really excited about trying it!

My closure came for my malaysian install! This evening, I re-organized my stash and grouped the products that I will use for my weave bcuz thats the only way I will use them up since I actually like some of them but never get a chance to use em - mixed chicks, V05 (I hate V05 but I dont want to waste my 99 cents lol im kidding but i know they come in handy for henna or weave so i have 3 bottles to use up), Curls, Aveda, Nature's Gate, Carol's Daughter, vegetable glycerine - all in my weave care stash! I can't wait to use em up lol! I love throwing away empty product bottles - weird I know! I made room for my oyin and hairveda stuff that Im anticipating...and possibly some Uncle Funky's Daughter curly magic next month and more Qhemet, gotta hurry and try that Moringa stuff before its time to re-order so I can see if its a repurchase! How are yall using yalls? No one uses it as a DC'er it seems?


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I musta got a bad batch, cuz KBB Lucious Locks was just OK for my hair.  I'd probaby go crazy if I could not get my hands on Oyin's Honey Hemp or Komaza's Intensive Moisture Mask.  It's funny how some things work for some hair.  I gave my sister a full jar of KBB...and I don't give nuttin away!


i love me some HH conditioner but wasnt that head over heels for the komaza. i only used it once though so im looking forward to trying it again since i love the olive conditioner.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 I haven't tried the shine and define yet.  I think I am going to get some tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

I agree Bronzie! I Lurve that Komaza Intensive! It's Da Bomb.com (for real).

I think KBB Luscious Locs is really good for making your hair nice & soft. It does some thangs 

Hmp.  I'd be happy with another Jar or 3


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I agree Bronzie! I Lurve that Komaza Intensive! It's Da Bomb.com (for real).
> 
> I think KBB Luscious Locs is really good for making your hair nice & soft. It does some thangs
> 
> Hmp. * I'd be happy with another Jar or 3*


me too


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i love me some HH conditioner but wasnt that head over heels for the komaza. i only used it once though so im looking forward to trying it again since i love the olive conditioner.


 

I like Hairveda Sitrillah too!  KBB just sat on my hair and I steamed with it.  There must be something in HV, Oyin and Komaza that KBB does not have.  They actually penetrate my shaft and when I come from underneath the steamer the conditioner has evaporated.  It does not do that with KBB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me too*


 
I Hollered watching tastiredbone and her 14 Jars of Luscious Locs 

Hmp.  I have 1 unopened jar left


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair have u tried Claudie's Satin Hair Moisturizer?

chebaby how did u like hairveda's whipped gelly? Any hold? Im thinking of trying some during the next sale...and I wanna try the Qhemet gel too!


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby and IDareT'sHair I laugh every time I come on here and one of you claim that you "need" some more stuff!  I"m sure you are stocked up!  Prolly can moisturize everyone on LHCF.com.

I just look at the ingredients, it must be the coconut oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hollered watching tastiredbone and her 14 Jars of Luscious Locs
> 
> Hmp. *I have 1 unopened jar left*


me too 1 opened and 1 unopened. but i get about 4 uses from each jar. once i finish this opened jar i will move on to finish mhc olive you, then go back and forth between bee mine and htn protein conditioner.

bronze, if it is one conditioner i can not stand it is sitrinilla it didnt work for me when i was relaxed/transitioning and it dont work now that im natural. and last time i used it it left little white bits all over my hair like everything except the white bits penetrated or something.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair I laugh every time I come on here and one of you claim that you "need" some more stuff!  I"m sure you are stocked up!  Prolly can moisturize everyone on LHCF.com.
> 
> I just look at the ingredients, it must be the coconut oil.


hey hey hey lmao. i am not stocked
no but seriously im good on moisturizers and leave ins(esp. since i just jumped on the leave your regular conditioner in band wagon lmao) and even co wash conditioners. but i dont have many deep conditioners. believe it or not


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair have u tried Claudie's Satin Hair Moisturizer?
> 
> @chebaby how did u like hairveda's whipped gelly? Any hold? Im thinking of trying some during the next sale...and I wanna try the Qhemet gel too!


i love HV whipped gelly but its not too much hold. its a really soft hold. more like a curling cream than a gel. i love that stuff but my last batch did not smell like fruit punch as it normally does


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *bronze, if it is one conditioner i can not stand it is sitrinilla it didnt work for me when i was relaxed/transitioning and it dont work now that im natural*. and last time i used it it left little white bits all over my hair like everything except the white bits penetrated or something.


 
chebaby
bronzebomb

Shame on You Che!

That's my BabyDaddy  The way ya'll feel about Daddy-Dew I feel the exact same way about Sitrinillah   

My All time Favorite of Favorites


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair have u tried Claudie's Satin Hair Moisturizer?
> 
> @chebaby how did u like hairveda's whipped gelly? Any hold? Im thinking of trying some during the next sale...and I wanna try the Qhemet gel too!


 
beautyaddict1913

Chile...Is today Thursday  

It reminds me of Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade.  If You've ever used that in the past.....that is the Satin Hair Moisturizer.

It feels the same and is about the same consistency.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @bronzebomb
> 
> Shame on You Che!
> 
> That's my BabyDaddy  The way ya'll feel about Daddy-Dew I feel the exact same way about Sitrinillah
> 
> My All time Favorite of Favorites


i need somebody else to be on my side with this sitrinilla mess. where Ltown at


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i need somebody else to be on my side with this sitrinilla mess. where Ltown at*


 
chebaby

Hmp. Stop Playin'. 

Girl I got 7 Jars Chillin' in the Fridge And Gone Get 2 Mo'  If they On Sale.

Yeah...You betta' call @Ltown. She don't like nothin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Stop Playin'.
> 
> Girl I got 7 Jars Chillin' in the Fridge And Gone Get 2 Mo'  If they On Sale.
> 
> Yeah...You betta' call @Ltown. She don't like nothin'.


lmao. i wanted to like sitrinilla so bad but i have never used anything as bad as that(conditioner wise).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. i wanted to like sitrinilla so bad* but i have never used anything as bad as that(conditioner wise).*


 
chebaby

That's too bad.


----------



## bronzebomb

I need to know mt conditioner is working....I don't think KBB works

Now, I'm still trying Komaza Olive Moisture Mask and Shescentit's Banana Brulee...I like them both.

But that Miss Bhree  ain't my thing either!!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i love HV whipped gelly but its not too much hold. its a really soft hold. more like a curling cream than a gel. i love that stuff but my last batch did not smell like fruit punch as it normally does


 
thanks for the review! i love curling creams!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to try out this Cathy Howse Deep Conditioner.  It says to follow-up with a Moisturizing Conditioner.  

So, I'll use Sitrinillah and some of my other HV conditioners for this step.  And prolly the BFH Conditioners I have left and maybe Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.

When I finish up my HTN Combo, I may switch over to UBH and test it out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> I need to know mt conditioner is working....I don't think KBB works
> 
> Now, I'm still trying Komaza Olive Moisture Mask and Shescentit's Banana Brulee...I like them both.
> 
> But that Miss Bhree  ain't my thing either!!!!


 
I think you are the only one who doesn't like kbb's masque, che is the only one who doesn't like sitrinillah and Im one of a few who didn't think the banana brulee did much...i did my big chop with it though lol but it didn't give me the DC results that I love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I think you are the only one who doesn't like kbb's masque, che is the only one who doesn't like sitrinillah *and Im one of a few who didn't think the banana brulee did much...*i did my big chop with it though lol but it didn't give me the DC results that I love!


 
@beautyaddict1913

I kicked BB to the curb after I tried CJ Banana Hibiscus. Altho' I am revisiting BB (on a Swap) but I doubt I'd ever purchase it again. 

I'd get CJ hands down for my Banana Fix. 

Hmp. I still Lurve AV Ashlii Amla (altho' it don't get much love). 

I think it's a great DC'er (to be so thin). I love that one too.


----------



## chebaby

i love SSI BB but i will not purchase again cause its the only thing i like by her lmao. but its very moisturizing to me.
AV ashlii amala was amazing to me. same level as kbb mask. i used to use them interchangeably.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I think you are the only one who doesn't like kbb's masque, che is the only one who doesn't like sitrinillah and Im one of a few who didn't think the banana brulee did much...i did my big chop with it though lol but it didn't give me the DC results that I love!


 
beautyaddict1913 I'm just catching on...my hair likes coconut oil.  It penetrates my shaft...so the conditioner has it...My hair LURVES it!  I finally figured out one staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love SSI BB but i will not purchase again cause its the only thing i like by her lmao. but its very moisturizing to me.
> *AV ashlii amala was amazing to me*. same level as kbb mask. i used to use them interchangeably.


 
chebaby

Shole is.  I love it.  

I'm glad it didn't sell in that product Sale I had.  I can pull it out!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i love SSI BB but i will not purchase again cause *its the only thing i like by her* lmao. but its very moisturizing to me.
> AV ashlii amala was amazing to me. same level as kbb mask. i used to use them interchangeably.


 
chebaby that hurt my feelings! i swear she has one of the best lines ever...super soft honey rinse, avocado condish...love those...can co-wash, leave in or dc with em!


----------



## bronzebomb

So I must have chosen the wrong AfroVeda conditioner.  

going to look right now, Ashlii Amla, huh?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby that hurt my feelings! i swear she has one of the best lines ever...super soft honey rinse, avocado condish...love those...can co-wash, leave in or dc with em!


lmao
nope her line just aint for me. i dont like her butters or leave in(well it was ok, the coco one). her avocado was just ok to me and i havent used the honey and green tea conditioners but ive used almost all her deep conditioners in a jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby that hurt my feelings! *i swear she has one of the best lines ever...*super soft honey rinse, avocado condish...love those...can co-wash, leave in or dc with em!


 
beautyaddict1913

I agree.  It's a very good product line.  Have you tried/do you use the Okra?  This one is nice too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> So I must have chosen the wrong AfroVeda conditioner.
> 
> going to look right now, Ashlii Amla, huh?


 
is afroveda's site still up and running? lol...i haven't looked at her site since afrovedagate lmaaoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> So I must have chosen the wrong AfroVeda conditioner.
> 
> *going to look right now, Ashlii Amla, huh?*


 
bronzebomb

Girl...For me, this is second to Sitrinillah.  To chebaby, it was second to KBB.

It is very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> is afroveda's site still up and running? lol...*i haven't looked at her site since afrovedagate lmaaoo!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Girl...Me Eithererplexed But I had 2 Jars of Ashlii.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I agree. It's a very good product line. Have you tried/do you use the Okra? This one is nice too.


 
haven't tried the okra but its on my list! if she has a decent sale or free shipping over $50 AND Im out of honey rinse then I will get the okra...do u or anyone else know how the honey rinse compares to oyin's honey hemp?


----------



## bronzebomb

Aslii Amla, i am going to try it!  cuz, y'all know i like me some AfroVeda...bases and all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> haven't tried the okra but its on my list! if she has a decent sale or free shipping over $50 AND Im out of honey rinse then I will get the okra...*do u or anyone else know how the honey rinse compares to oyin's honey hemp?*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Definitely not as thick. It's a _Rinse_. So, it's kinda runny. It would be something I'd use as a Final Rinse.

I've had it several times and swapped it. So, I've never tried it. 

But I know the Consistency no where compares to Honey Hemp.

Apples to Oranges


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl...Me Eithererplexed But I had 2 Jars of Ashlii.


 


beautyaddict1913 said:


> is afroveda's site still up and running? lol...i haven't looked at her site since afrovedagate lmaaoo!


 
AfroVeda is dabizness!!!!  I know y'all ain't fans!  But I like'm.  She needs to have a sale, cuz that shipping is high, and it takes a month for you to get your "handmade" from scratch products!  She better have a sale before I spend all my money on Qhemet.  I won a 20% off coupon on facebook.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *AfroVeda is dabizness!!!! I know y'all ain't fans!* But I like'm. She needs to have a sale, cuz that shipping is high, and it takes a month for you to get your "handmade" from scratch products! She better have a sale before I spend all my money on Qhemet. I won a 20% off coupon on facebook.


 
@bronzebomb

I've never had a problem w/AV. Not with her CS or Product Consistency. 

But I only had the Butters once, and it was a _'Sample Pack'_ of 6 she offered Christmas '09. 

So, I can't say anything about the butters separating and all that

The Ashlii Amala was always on point. And that's what I normally purchased from her.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Going to do a hendigo tomorrow ; I will report back when I'm done.


----------



## chebaby

im not a fan of AV only because i dont like inconsistancy because i feel like i never know what im going to get.
but before the obvious changes(i say obvious because i had been noticing little differences here and there) i really liked her shea amla butter, cocolatte butter, shampoo bar and ashlii amala.

ETA: i still like her whipped gelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Going to do a hendigo tomorrow ; I will report back when I'm done.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Don't forget to watch your Ratios so you end up with the Color you want.

Less Henna, more Indigo for a dark brown.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Don't forget to watch your Ratios so you end up with the Color you want.
> 
> Less Henna, more Indigo for a dark brown.


 
IDareT'sHair I will remember that. Thanks for all the info


----------



## bronzebomb

her site is coming along nicely!  i only had an issue with the totally twisted almond/ginger butter.  i just took a whiff of the ginger root pomade, yummy!

i am still trying to determine my go to line!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> her site is coming along nicely! i only had an issue with the totally twisted almond/ginger butter.* i just took a whiff of the ginger root pomade, yummy!*
> 
> i am still trying to determine my go to line!


 
bronzebomb

I like this one too Bronzie!

My "Go To" Line if I had to narrow it down (today) would be Hairveda with HTN as a close 2nd.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> her site is coming along nicely!  i only had an issue with the totally twisted almond/ginger butter.  i just took a whiff of the ginger root pomade, yummy!
> 
> i am still trying to determine my go to line!


i did not like the TT butter either. it made my hair look dull and it was dry and i didnt like the smell. i only purchased that once but i swapped with another member a time or two and each time the product looked different.
for the most part the only butter i loved loved loved and it always looked and smelled the same was the cocolatte and it never separated on me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I like this one too Bronzie!
> 
> My "Go To" Line if I had to narrow it down (today) would be Hairveda with HTN as a close 2nd.


i think my go to line would be oyin. even though i need a line with protein and moisture. and they dont have a shampoo i like they are the only line where i love almost everything.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby  I would have to agree with you.  Oyin was the first line I tried when I BC'd.  And although I do not like all of the products for my hair, I can use the some on my body.

The Poo Bar is a great facial wash.

I have reordered Juices and Berries and Greg Juice, Whipped Pudding, Shine and Define, and Honey Hemp.  I need to reorder the Burnt Sugar Pomade.  I like the Hair Dew.  The Fizzy Milk smells wonderful in the tub.  I use the Honey wash as a shower gel and I give the dogs a bath with it.  Plus, I really like the owners.  Yep, I agree, Oyin.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Stop Playin'.
> 
> Girl I got 7 Jars Chillin' in the Fridge And Gone Get 2 Mo'  If they On Sale.
> 
> Yeah...You betta' call @Ltown. She don't like nothin'.





chebaby said:


> i need somebody else to be on my side with this sitrinilla mess. where Ltown at



Oh talking about me while i sleep i don't see any about that stuff to make me want it, is it deep conditioner, thick, make hair soft? Or us it the smell that got you? My stash is getting narrow as i get a better regimen, and after Sun i will have more of something maybe HTN


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! SO and I are sick as dogs right now. Been cuddled up, trying to get better. I had the nerve to do my hair last night, too much dry sweat from fever.  I used BFH Deep Balance Cream Conditioner  to DC. *cough* and then I ordered 2 more.....

Anywho, Charz - I know I'm late but I use Aveda DR shampoo  and just finished Hydratherma SLS free Cleanser. 

mkd - love your hair!!!


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!! SO and I are sick as dogs right now. Been cuddled up, trying to get better. I had the nerve to do my hair last night, too much dry sweat from fever.  I used BFH Deep Balance Cream Conditioner  to DC. *cough* and then I ordered 2 more....
> 
> Oh Brownie ,hope you both get better.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, L!! We've both been sick all week and are finally starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!! SO and I are sick as dogs right now. Been cuddled up, trying to get better. I had the nerve to do my hair last night, too much dry sweat from fever.  I used BFH Deep Balance Cream Conditioner  to DC. *cough* and then I ordered 2 more.....
> 
> Anywho, @Charz - I know I'm late but I use Aveda DR shampoo  and just finished Hydratherma SLS free Cleanser.
> 
> @mkd - love your hair!!!


 Thank you Brownie!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby I would have to agree with you. Oyin was the first line I tried when I BC'd. And although I do not like all of the products for my hair, I can use the some on my body.
> 
> The Poo Bar is a great facial wash.
> 
> I have reordered Juices and Berries and Greg Juice, Whipped Pudding, Shine and Define, and Honey Hemp. I need to reorder the Burnt Sugar Pomade. I like the Hair Dew. The Fizzy Milk smells wonderful in the tub. I use the Honey wash as a shower gel and I give the dogs a bath with it. Plus, I really like the owners. Yep, I agree, Oyin.


 
great review bronzie lol! even more excited about my purchase!

Hey ladies, where are yall this afternoon? I needed a mental break. I have a staff meeting in less than an hour and Im headed to happy hour after that....Im trying to get as much as I can done before I go in there! This has been a long week....I have changed my hair plans 100 times since yesterday lol...I think I am going to style my hair with hair rules this weekend...I need to see if I am going to keep it in my natural hair stash or add it to my weave stash! I will let u guys know what I decide!


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> im not a fan of AV only because i dont like inconsistancy because i feel like i never know what im going to get.
> but before the obvious changes(i say obvious because i had been noticing little differences here and there) i really liked her shea amla butter, cocolatte butter, shampoo bar and ashlii amala.
> 
> ETA: i still like her whipped gelly



The Whipped Gelly...**Elle stares off into the distance to remember it fondly** I love that stuff, Izzy loves it, it smells so good and I can use it alone...but alas...we will never be again...


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> The Whipped Gelly...**Elle stares off into the distance to remember it fondly** I love that stuff, Izzy loves it, it smells so good and I can use it alone...but alas...we will never be again...


lol i know what you mean. i kept trying to sell my jar because i had two and no one would take it. i started using it and am glad i never sold it. will never purchase again though. and i had this jar for at least 9 months so i wonder if its ready to go bad


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
my braid out bun didnt look so good so i shampooed today with aphogee and then bunned my hair with the dew.

i think my hair is acting funky because i never got around to doing my aphogee 2 step treatment. i kept putting it off. but i need it so this weekend ill do that and then use HH to detangle and leave in for my braid out. i would use deva care but i need HH after a two step protein.

ETA: i cut more of my bangs dont know how i feel about it. but they can still fit in my bun so they arent that short. stretched it comes to my nose i think.


----------



## natura87

I'm going back to the mini box braids for a little bit.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> lol i know what you mean. i kept trying to sell my jar because i had two and no one would take it. i started using it and am glad i never sold it. will never purchase again though. and i had this jar for at least 9 months so i wonder if its ready to go bad



It's probably fine...I bought the 32oz last year (in Feb) and I still have a little left; it hasn't gone bad but I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb
> 
> I like this one too Bronzie!
> 
> My "Go To" Line if I had to narrow it down (today) would be Hairveda with HTN as a close 2nd.



I dont have a "Go To" line and I dont want one. I dont wan to become dependant on one like and then have them makie changes. So I'm flexible.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> It's probably fine...I bought the 32oz last year (in Feb) and I still have a little left; it hasn't gone bad but I keep it in the fridge.


mine is a 16oz and i have put it in the fridge. i aint gonna either. i got tired of looking at hair stuff in my fridge real quick last year and stopped that. since i can get komaza califia pudding locally im not worried about the whipped gelly to much.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, checking in. Will be doing my hair tomorrow. I am so tired of all this doom and gloom on the radio, oh the world is coming to an end yada yada. Well if so can't do nothing about it anyway, live your life today and don't worry about tomorrow. Hell if its going to end i'm going to crawl in the bed and get my last nap lmao. Still trying to figure out what i want from sage, i don't need too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everybody!

Under my Mastex (Heat Cap) with some Safflower Oil.  Will Co-Cleanse this out w/BFH Cotton Marshmallow & BFH Honeymint Spice.  

*Should use up the Cotton*.  Mixed it w/Water.

Will do a Nexxus Emergencee under dryer and then DC with HTN under Steamer.

BRB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies If I had to pick an entire hair line it would be SSI because if I had to I could get everything from shampoo to sealant there. QB is second only because the shampoo didn't work for me.

I just finished M&S my hair after my hendigo and I'm loving it. I think I will incorporate this in my regie. I got the results I was looking for, not too dark can't wait to see what it looks like in a few days. IDareT'sHair thanks again for all your help.
I finally used the MTCG as a DC and I love it my hair feels so soft the kids keep touching it . It's a bit expensive per ounce but I will repurchase during sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's beautiful Curly!  Yes, keep us posted on your Final Color after about 3-4 days.

It continues to get better the more you incorporate it.  I love the Shine and the overall performance compared to bottled color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm under the dryer w/my Nexxus Emergencee.  Will Rinse out in a few and Steam. 

I really like doing this treatment from time to time under the dryer until it gets hard w/o a plastic cap.

Oh, I did use up 1 BFH Cotton Marshmallow and I have a corner left of the Nexxus (I have back-ups for both tho'.)

I'm on my 3rd use of HTN Amino Protein & 2nd use of HTN Moisture 

Ltown I will let you know how many uses I get out of each bottle of HTN DC'ers as we discussed a while back.


----------



## chebaby

i had the prettiest up do today. but i took it down because i thought it might be to LOUD for work. but it was a very high puff hanging over my forehead. i then took the long pieces in the front and swept them to the side. there were random curls sticking up. so pretty. i think im going to wear it like that tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i had the prettiest up do today. but i took it down because i thought it might be to LOUD for work*. but it was a very high puff hanging over my forehead. i then took the long pieces in the front and swept them to the side. there were random curls sticking up. so pretty. i think im going to wear it like that tomorrow.


 
chebaby

Girl, them folx at your job ain't ready for YOU! 

Oh Well, their loss.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, them folx at your job ain't ready for YOU!
> 
> Oh Well, their loss.


girl i started to wear it but i didnt want them to put me in the same category as the girl here with the long yellow weave and long eyelashes(i call them the butterflies lol).

i am so bored right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i am so bored right now.*


 

chebaby

Yeah..Me too.  I'm under my Steamer w/HTN.  I am tryna' keep myself from buying something.

I don't wanna buy anything until the HV Sale.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah..Me too.  I'm under my Steamer w/HTN.  I am tryna' keep myself from buying something.
> 
> I don't wanna buy anything until the HV Sale.erplexed


i woke up kinda down today. this guy was like youre a nut, yesterday you were in a great mood. i was like im wishy washy like that lol.

i think ill pass on the HV sale. at least you love most of her stuff, you can get a lot at once.

tomorrow im getting 32oz Honey hemp conditioner, 8oz bsp, 8oz shine and define.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tomorrow im getting 32oz Honey hemp conditioner*, 8oz bsp, 8oz shine and define.


 
Geez....I'd love to have a 32 ounce of this!

Under the dryer now. I wish I woulda' used up a coupla' more things.erplexed  

I have a corner of 'this' and a corner of 'that'. 

I wanna knock 'em out next week so I can start on something new.

All them corners are going down.........


----------



## mkd

Hey everyone!  I can't wait to wash my hair.  My scalp feels itchy.  I am going back to twist outs, I have gotten so many compliments on my hair.  I know I am a broken record but I love this length and the layers.  I am so happy with my hair right now. 

chebaby I am doing my aphogee 2 step next week.  I am on a 6 week schedule.  

I ordered oyin dew and shine and define from sage.  Its like 2 min from my job so I think I should get it monday or tuesday.  I could have picked it up but it would have been the same price because her prices are higher in the store than online and I would have had to pay taxes either way. 

I am really liking bee mine luscious, my hair has been looking great this week!  I use a tiny bit of it and seal with coconut oil and retwist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm really glad you're liking your Hair mk! 

And that you've been getting tons of compliments.

Glad you're pleased with the length and no more Color!

That's Great!  I'm glad you're liking the products you've been using too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta step it up using up some stuff. I will definitely be focusing heavily on that.

I want to see a drastic reduction in the items I have opened. 

So, next wash day I'll use either Dudley's Cream Protein, SSI Okra or Roux Mendex for my reconstructor/protein treatment. 

*prolly Dudley's because there's not very much in the jar maybe 1-2 treatements* So, maybe that will become my Action Plan. (I have b-u's of all three).

These 3 are open so I will work on using them up in the weeks to come.

I've been really good using up HTN but that's because I use it everyday twice a day to Moisturize and Seal.


----------



## rosalindb

Plan to try cassia for the first time tomorrow. Bought this last summer but have not got around to using it yet. I read that it turns grey hair blonde so a little bit wary. I plan to get around to trying henna and indigo next month


----------



## Curlybeauty

Curse IDareT'sHair for getting me back up in this thread


----------



## Curlybeauty

Thinking about buying the whipped ends creme to use on rollersets.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd I'm glad you're loving the cut; beautiful hair btw.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @mkd I'm glad you're loving the cut; beautiful hair btw.


Thank you!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, try to go out but everything crowded and worth standing in line to stand inside too.  I did chicoro prepoo, cowash with millcreek biotin, tea rinse, emu condtioner from healthy plus.  Base the scalp with oils and nature plus.  I will ayurveda co wash tomorrow, with something.  
T, appreciate the info on HTN i will probably get some on sunday. There is sone dc i may get, i like cj banana hibiscus.

T, Che neither of you answer me about the hv stillo?Or something


Mkd, you have very fine texture, thick hair are you in the type 3 family too? The only good thing imo about type 3 is detangling, all other styling sucks, no hold for me.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, try to go out but everything crowded and worth standing in line to stand inside too.  I did chicoro prepoo, cowash with millcreek biotin, tea rinse, emu condtioner from healthy plus.  Base the scalp with oils and nature plus.  I will ayurveda co wash tomorrow, with something.
> T, appreciate the info on HTN i will probably get some on sunday. There is sone dc i may get, i like cj banana hibiscus.
> 
> T, Che neither of you answer me about the hv stillo?Or something
> 
> 
> Mkd, you have very fine texture, thick hair are you in the type 3 family too? The only good thing imo about type 3 is detangling, all other styling sucks, no hold for me.


Ltown, my hair is very fine and not not thick!  I wish it was thicker.  I am a 3c I think.  Some days it seems like i am a 3b and some days a 4a.  I guess it depends on how my hair feels that day.  And I totally agree with what you said about styling.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, try to go out but everything crowded and worth standing in line to stand inside too.  I did chicoro prepoo, cowash with millcreek biotin, tea rinse, emu condtioner from healthy plus.  Base the scalp with oils and nature plus.  I will ayurveda co wash tomorrow, with something.
> T, appreciate the info on HTN i will probably get some on sunday. There is sone dc i may get, i like cj banana hibiscus.
> 
> *T, Che neither of you answer me about the hv stillo?*Or something
> 
> 
> Mkd, you have very fine texture, thick hair are you in the type 3 family too? The only good thing imo about type 3 is detangling, all other styling sucks, no hold for me.


lol i personally dont know why people like that stuff. it did nothing for me. and the cream orange cycle smell was sickening but i seem to be the only one that feels that way. T, loves it more than i love the dew


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't think I am ordering from the HV sale.  I have enought stuff already.  If the Federal Government furloughs us, I don't want my last purchase to be hari products.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know how to order from sage? I tried to do a mock cart to see what shipping is but i can't.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know how to order from sage? I tried to do a mock cart to see what shipping is but i can't.


I ordered from there today La.  I didn't have any problem, just added to my cart and hit check out.  She has a shipping calculator.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I ordered from there today La.  I didn't have any problem, just added to my cart and hit check out.  She has a shipping calculator.



Thanks mk i will try again.


----------



## La Colocha

I went ahead and made my purchase from sage, and i will just continue on my no-buy until i need something in a few months. I got, 2 kbb masks, 1 hair dew and the bee mine juicy spritz. I decided not to get a new dc for now and just stick to what i know.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I ordered from there today La.  I didn't have any problem, just added to my cart and hit check out.  She has a shipping calculator.




mkd - Hey, girl...what you order??? 

I'm going to try not to order anything  I've been stuck in the house, sick as a dog and I get bored.... I did get to use up some stuff, though. BFH Nourish Scalp Butter, Claudie's Oil, Komaza Moku pre shampoo stuff, MHC Afrikoko Silky lotion, and BFH Custom leave in. I'm gonna try and use up a few more things in the next two weeks. I have a few more items that are almost done so that should be easy.


----------



## rosalindb

mkd

When you used cassia, did you just mix it with plain water, how long did you leave it in for? Did you rinse with plain water or co-wash it out?

Thanks in advance

ETA: I was still planning to do

my normal pre-poo treatment with GBP/JBCO & honey
shampoo with black soap concoction
cassia for 30 mins to an hour
Co-wash it out with diluted AO HSR


----------



## mkd

rosalindb said:


> @mkd
> 
> When you used cassia, did you just mix it with plain water, how long did you leave it in for? Did you rinse with plain water or co-wash it out?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ETA: I was still planning to do
> 
> my normal pre-poo treatment with GBP/JBCO & honey
> shampoo with black soap concoction
> cassia for 30 mins to an hour
> Co-wash it out with diluted AO HSR



Yep, I just mixed mine with plain water.  I rinsed it out with cheap conditioner and sometimes I even used shampoo after it but I like shampoo more than a lot of people so I think conditioner will be fine.  I hope you love it!

Brownie518 I just got some dew and ohin shine and define!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Hair Divas!

I just applied some HTN Protein L-I and the Lotion.  Will spritz on some Follicle Booster later on and seal.

Will prolly use up the Protein L-I today.  Have Back-Ups tho'.


----------



## Ltown

Mkd, I like you love shampoo too!  
T, i haven't tried the HTN booster is it stimulating?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Mkd, I like you love shampoo too!
> *T, i haven't tried the HTN booster is it stimulating?*


 
Ltown

It's very Buttercreamy-Coconutty!  It doesn't _'tingle'_ or anything , no, but it makes your hair/scalp feel really good.  

It's suppose to 'stimulate' growth, but it doesn't feel tingley.

It smells wonderful tho'  It'll be great for Summer.  Especially if I hafta' stay up under this crazy wig all summa'


----------



## natura87

Almost done wit my mini box braids, I fixed the SB/CO mix that I had made so now its much creamier and goes on better.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, checking in. Will be doing my hair tomorrow. I am so tired of all this doom and gloom on the radio, oh the world is coming to an end yada yada. Well if so can't do nothing about it anyway, live your life today and don't worry about tomorrow. *Hell if its going to end i'm going to crawl in the bed and get my last nap lmao*. Still trying to figure out what i want from sage, i don't need too much.



Thats the way I look at it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Forgot to mention yesterday I finished BFH Shea almond coconut


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> Thats the way I look at it.



Girl right, if its going to end its going to end, there is no running and there is no hiding. You cannot escape the end of the world. Anyway good morning ladies, going to start my hair later. Prepooing with avocado butter, don't know what im going to wash with yet. Dcing with kbb hair mask and using kbn oil and hair dew to braid my hurr.


----------



## Ltown

I wash hair with argan poo, condition with aubrey gpb, now experimenting with myhoneychild whipped soy jelly.  I don't need to do big haul with natural products that don't use preservative, I forgot I had this stuff and don't remember when I got it.  I need to use my spreadsheet or quit buying alot of stuff that expires in short time.  Reducing my stash, getting regmient  is my goal before summer.


----------



## natura87

I finished another bottle of Chemistry conditioner and a Burts Bee's conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I wash hair with argan poo, condition with aubrey gpb, now experimenting with myhoneychild whipped soy jelly. I don't need to do big haul with natural products that don't use preservative, I forgot I had this stuff and don't remember when I got it.* I need to use my spreadsheet or quit buying alot of stuff that expires in short time. Reducing my stash, getting regmient is my goal before summer.*


 

Ltown 

How's your spreadsheet look?  What are you thinking of for a Regimen?


----------



## natura87

The HV sale looks nice.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> How's your spreadsheet look?  What are you thinking of for a Regimen?



Outdated, a little do't think I put some of the straight styling products on it, and since I have this ipad don't know how to get word or excel yet    i'm sure as I said before my curlys pop with just condioners, it more of style regimen I need to perfect.  I havr been cowashing more since my scalp injury, with tingling conditioners like millcreek biotin, and left over trader joe.  So cowashing maybe added to the summer, I really would love to get 2-3 days out of a braided out, but my research with this hair type is nogo.  I don't like shrinkage so puff/buns are thr go-too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Is this the day that you and Charz and chebaby are heading to the spot?  Or is it next Saturday?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Is this the day that you and Charz and chebaby are heading to the spot?  Or is it next Saturday?



Tomorrow!  Charz pm your number!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i bought rusk sensories calm shampoo today, don't ask why because idk, i was waiting for my prescription and i started browsing the haircare isle picked it up and smelled it and brought it home with me. I guess i will try it today.


----------



## Shay72

I was 8 months post last week so decided to change my avatar to reflect that although that was a thrown together look . Oh well.

For the first time since the No Buy began I'm starting to feel like I cannot wait until the end of the month. I wanna buy them ceramide oils. My Claudie's is here, I think, so that will settle a fix


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
last night i slathered my hair in coconut oil and some htn oil and todayll i rinse and co wash with curls sublime.


----------



## hannan

I'm about to henna my hair. I might add the usual others but I'm thinking about using Tulsi tea with it. I was going to try to add tea to it anyway so...

I wonder how it'll turn out. :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> *last night i slathered my hair in coconut oil and some htn oil* and todayll i rinse and co wash with curls sublime.


 
chebaby

I know it's a pain  But....please post in the HOT thread.  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies......

Man! I had a lot of Knots & Tangles today. Don't know why. I need to think about a better detangling regimen. 

I'm not doing something right (I guess). Or is that just inevitable?

But I never hear you all talmbout Knots & Tangles --- And I'm Relaxed, what's up with that? I've asked Brownie a few questions. (Any Tips Ya'll?)

Other than that, I did my daily HTN Regi and will do it again this evening.

@Shay72

Cute Avi! Lovin' the Puffs


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies......
> 
> Man! I had a lot of Knots & Tangles today. Don't know why. I need to think about a better detangling regimen.
> 
> I'm not doing something right (I guess). Or is that just inevitable?
> 
> But I never hear you all talmbout Knots & Tangles --- And I'm Relaxed, what's up with that? I've asked Brownie a few questions. (Any Tips Ya'll?)
> 
> Other than that, I did my daily HTN Regi and will do it again this evening.
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> Cute Avi! Lovin' the Puffs


is your hair really thick? when you detangle do you hold your head under the running water while you slip the comb through? thats what i do and it works pretty good.


----------



## Shay72

I'm so back & forth on this Sunshine "Spread the Love" fundraiser. I'm feeling some kinda way. I just don't understand it.....kind of like the Afroveda thing. Ya'll need some business and financial managers .

Oh yeah, so my friend can't travel to NC because she is pregnant . She has been trying for a long time to have a 2nd child, her 1st is 3 years old. It's a high risk pregnancy so basically she is on lock down and going to the dr every week. All that to say that I can go to the Baltimore Hair Show after all. I fear for my safety up in that joint though  bc I might go up in there spending money like I'm rich. Also I would love  to meet some of ya'll but I'm a HUGE introvert so I do better typing behind my computer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> is your hair really thick? when you detangle do you hold your head under the running water while you slip the comb through? thats what i do and it works pretty good.


 
Yeah, it's kinda' sorta' thick. (Not as thick as it use to be tho')

My tangles occur after it dries. 

This morning I had hair that had wrapped around the other hair and made knots and tangles. I tried to work them out with Lotion/oil.erplexed

Is it basically 'shed' hair wrapping around the other hair or something else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll gotta help me out with these Knots & Tangles.

Am I "Knot" Combing through good enough?  Is it 'common' to have knots/tangles?  

Mine aren't on the 'ends' they are mid way through.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay i have given up hope on sunshine a long time ago, too many issues. What is the fundraiser about? Dcing right now with kbb hair mask. That rusk shampoo was pretty good, reminds me of elucence shampoo. Didn't strip my hair and doesn't have cones, sulphates or protein. The other products from this line doesn't look so hot, cones and proteins, but this shampoo is nice.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll gotta help me out with these Knots & Tangles.
> 
> Am I "Knot" Combing through good enough?  Is it 'common' to have knots/tangles?
> 
> Mine aren't on the 'ends' they are mid way through.



You may not be detangling good enough, what do you use to detangle with. And after you detangle each section, until you are ready to style braid the section. If you air dry apply your leave in, moisturizer ect and braid again until dry. I hope this helps you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, it's kinda' sorta' thick. (Not as thick as it use to be tho')
> 
> My tangles occur after it dries.
> 
> This morning I had hair that had wrapped around the other hair and made knots and tangles. I tried to work them out with Lotion/oil.erplexed
> 
> Is it basically 'shed' hair wrapping around the other hair or something else?


it could be shed hair. do you just let your hair air dry out? i would detangle in the shower and braid it in the shower. maybe four braids and that way you shouldnt have to worry about it tangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Y*ou may not be detangling good enough, what do you use to detangle with. And after you detangle each section, *until you are ready to style braid the section. *If you air dry apply your leave in, moisturizer ect* and braid again until dry. I hope this helps you.


 
I'm using a Detangling Comb & My Tangle Teezer.  I don't think I'm going down deep enough. 

I will try it again next week.  I thought I was over Knots & Tangles when I switched Relaxers.

I don't braid.  I just comb down apply Leave-In & Oil and dry under the dryer.  i don't wrap or anything.  Just Comb down straight & dry.

Thanks It helps.  I have got to do a better job Detangling.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I'm so back & forth on this Sunshine "Spread the Love" fundraiser. I'm feeling some kinda way. I just don't understand it.....kind of like the Afroveda thing. Ya'll need some business and financial managers .
> 
> Oh yeah, so my friend can't travel to NC because she is pregnant . She has been trying for a long time to have a 2nd child, her 1st is 3 years old. It's a high risk pregnancy so basically she is on lock down and going to the dr every week. All that to say that I can go to the Baltimore Hair Show after all. I fear for my safety up in that joint though  bc I might go up in there spending money like I'm rich. Also I would love  to meet some of ya'll but I'm a HUGE introvert so I do better typing behind my computer.


im a huge introvert too its hard for me to "get out there" which is why i brought SO with me the first time i met Charz and Robot.but well be talking about hair so we already have the ice breaker
oh, and i agree sunshine needs some help with her business.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Shay i have given up hope on sunshine a long time ago, too many issues. What is the fundraiser about?


 
She said after posting those videos about her goals and mission statement for her company some voiced wanting to support those goals. Last time I checked I thought we were doing that by purchasing her products . Anyways so she says its to help with her sunshine website and also will help with a website for her products because she's not going to use etsy anymore. Again she needs a business plan that makes sense and is measurable and she can try and go get a small business loan or there may be some grants out there. I'm in  with sunshine (product) but as I said before I'm hoping this Shea Sorbet will replace it.

My new addiction  Sarenzo Beads hairties. I've been looking at these hairties for at least 6 months now and finally took the plunge. Ordered on Sunday and got them on Wednesday. Granted she lives in VA but still she has a pretty regular shipping schedule. And like Claudie and Jessica (NJ) it's them that are talking to you through e-mail and they are quite responsive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it could be shed hair. do you just let your hair air dry out? i would detangle in the shower and braid it in the shower. maybe four braids and that way you shouldnt have to worry about it tangling.


 
Since I don't Rollerset, Blow Dry or Flat Iron.  I just dry straight down, pin under after it dries and tie up.  Especially since I am under a Wig.

 I am 4 weeks Post Relaxer.

Thanks Ya'll.  Ya'll hafta' think back to Your Relaxed Days


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies......
> 
> Man! I had a lot of Knots & Tangles today. Don't know why. I need to think about a better detangling regimen.
> 
> I'm not doing something right (I guess). Or is that just inevitable?
> 
> But I never hear you all talmbout Knots & Tangles --- And I'm Relaxed, what's up with that? I've asked Brownie a few questions. (Any Tips Ya'll?)
> 
> Other than that, I did my daily HTN Regi and will do it again this
> 
> T, I do get tangle not knots from shampoo that are harsh.  Did you poo, or use something with strong alcohol?


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> im a huge introvert too its hard for me to "get out there" which is why *i brought SO* with me the first time i met Charz and Robot.but well be talking about hair so we already have the ice breaker
> oh, and i agree sunshine needs some help with her business.


 
It's funny you say that bc I was thinking if I had a man to drag with me I would so do that. Reminds me I saw PC trifling behind for the first time in like 6 months on Thursday. I was leading a training with my supervisor and he was there . I never told ya'll about that but basically he likes to play games and I'm too old for that ish. He did look really happy to see me and tried to give me a full out hug and I gave him a halfsie. Cheesing all up in my face when you know you sorry as hail .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> She said after posting those videos about her goals and mission statement for her company some voiced wanting to support those goals. Last time I checked I thought we were doing that by purchasing her products . Anyways so she says its to help with her sunshine website and also will help with a website for her products because she's not going to use etsy anymore. Again she needs a business plan that makes sense and is measurable and she can try and go get a small business loan or there may be some grants out there. I'm in  with sunshine (product) but as I said before I'm hoping this Shea Sorbet will replace it.
> 
> My new addiction  Sarenzo Beads hairties. I've been looking at these hairties for at least 6 months now and finally took the plunge. Ordered on Sunday and got them on Wednesday. Granted she lives in VA but still she has a pretty regular shipping schedule. And like Claudie and Jessica (NJ) it's them that are talking to you through e-mail and they are quite responsive.



So she wants people to help donate money for her new website that was supposed to be up last year. Will the people who donate receive part of the profit from product purchases. And will she still have issues after people have donated, lawd she needs to get herself together before she does anything with this company. I don't want to bash her because she is sweet but this just seems a bit tacky to me. And i never say that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Reminds me I saw PC trifling behind for the first time in like 6 months on Thursday. I was leading a training with my supervisor and he was there . I never told ya'll about that but basically he likes to play games and I'm too old for that ish. He did look really happy to see me and tried to give me a full out hug and I gave him a halfsie. Cheesing all up in my face when you know you sorry as hail* .


 
Shay72

Hmp. 

Good For You Shay.

Hmp.  He betta' make that _"Halfsie"_ Last..................

.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, I do get tangle not knots from shampoo that are harsh. Did you poo, or use something with strong alcohol?


 
No.  Not Really.  I just don't think I'm getting down Deep enough when detangling.  

I will try something different next week. 

Thanks Ltown


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Good For You Shay.
> 
> Hmp.  He betta' make that _"Halfsie"_ Last..................
> 
> .......



I would have ignored him, but i'm mean like that.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> It's funny you say that bc I was thinking if I had a man to drag with me I would so do that. Reminds me I saw PC trifling behind for the first time in like 6 months on Thursday. I was leading a training with my supervisor and he was there . I never told ya'll about that but basically he likes to play games and I'm too old for that ish. He did look really happy to see me and tried to give me a full out hug and I gave him a halfsie. Cheesing all up in my face when you know you sorry as hail .


i cant stand when men play games

but itll be fun to see everybody. i dont know if ill be there by myself or drag SO along. i really dont like going places by myself

IDareT'sHair, i think you should start braiding your hair in at least four plaits. can you plait?


----------



## chebaby

T, when i was transitioning and didnt want to flat iron i would put my wet hair in one braid in the back and pin it up, then add my scarf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant stand when men play games
> 
> but itll be fun to see everybody. i dont know if ill be there by myself or drag SO along. i really dont like going places by myself
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, i think you should start braiding your hair in at least four plaits. *can you plait?*


 
chebaby

.......No, Not Really, but I could try 

I may try it next wash day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .......No, Not Really, but I could try
> 
> I may try it next wash day.


im sure youtube has tutorials on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, when i was transitioning and didnt want to flat iron i would put my wet hair in one braid in the back and pin it up, then add my scarf.*


 
@chebaby

Thanks I will try something different. 

Maybe since I am just combing it straight down & drying and just pinning it under, I am missing something which is causing it to tangle and knot.

It's either Shed hair or NG wrapping around relaxed hair and knotting up. Which is why I switched from Lye to No-Lye. I thought it would relieve this problem. So, it's probably my detangling & drying technique.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Good For You Shay.
> 
> Hmp. He betta' make that _"Halfsie"_ Last..................
> 
> .......


 
I kinda didn't like that he wanted to do it all public like that too. He was looking all deep in my eyes . It seemed unprofessional to me. And he was waiting for me to finish talking with someone else about a little boy I had transferred to her program like he wanted to talk to me. I turned my back on him and I guess he kept it moving bc I didn't see him after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I would have ignored him, but i'm mean like that*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp. 

No You Ain't.

So Would I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *like he wanted to talk to me. I turned my back on him and I guess he kept it moving bc I didn't see him after that.*


 
Shay72

Good!

My Girl.

Gone Playa'

He'll know next time.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> *i cant stand when men play games*
> 
> but itll be fun to see everybody. i dont know if ill be there by myself or drag SO along.* i really dont like going places by myself*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, i think you should start braiding your hair in at least four plaits. can you plait?


 
1st bolded--I know right and this mf is 40 years old. 
2nd bolded--That's me right there. I would do so much more. All my friends are married, married with kids, or with SO. 

Also all my local friends are yt or hispanic so I don't know about taking them to the hair show. I've been schooling them but still....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> *No You Ain't*.
> 
> So Would I



Yes i am, yall just done see it often.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I would have ignored him, but i'm mean like that.


 
Girl, you know I'm mean too but he still has a little piece of my heart so it was a little hard for me to do that. Recently my friend told me I need to start being so mean. That it might help me get a man. I told her the only thing I can do is be me and he can take it or leave it.

ETA: Oops I meant "stop" being so mean. Ya'll knew what I meant


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  

@Ltown I don't like the way my hair feels if I wash it without shampoo, I gave up on co washing. 

@IDareT'sHair I think knots caused my set back and made me cut my hair.  But I think mine were from the hair wrapping around itself not because of the way I was detangling.  It was either the knots or combing too hard with the shower comb.  I am hoping the tangle teazer will eliminate that issue for me. Good luck!  Try the braids.  I learned to cornrow on youtube and i have gotten pretty good if I say so myself.  

My twist out turned out really pretty.  I used SSI coco creme leave in, the SSI serum over that and just a tiny bit of the Darcy's curling creme that @Brownie518 gave me.  I wonder if the layers that I am in love with or the length.  Maybe as a I grow my hair back out I can get layers and a trim every 3 or 4 months and I will continue to grow out in a nice shape.  I think I like the shape because before my hair had zero shape and twist outs and wash and goes looked a damn fool.
Shay72 your curls look pretty!


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> 1st bolded--I know right and this mf is 40 years old.
> 2nd bolded--That's me right there. I would do so much more. All my friends are married, married with kids, or with SO.
> 
> Also all my local friends are yt or hispanic so I don't know about taking them to the hair show. I've been schooling them but still....


i had a bff who has dreads and she would go places with me like that but we dont really talk like that anymore. so SO it is. im sure it helps that he gets to see a bunch of pretty girls with pretty hair


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Girl, you know I'm mean too but he still has a little piece of my heart so it was a little hard for me to do that. Recently my friend told me I need to start being so mean. That it might help me get a man. I told her the only thing I can do is be me and he can take it or leave it.



If a man can't take you for who you are, he doesn't deserve you.


----------



## Shay72

mkd
Thank you . Of course your hair is beautiful .


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished my hair, didn't use up anything. I was laughing while using the dew thinking of charz saying it smells like bad kids after breakfast, lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

My sage order shipped today, now that is what im talking about. It hasn't even been 24 hours yet. This may be my new go to place to order my hair products.


----------



## Shay72

I gotta look up Sage.

I think maybe a person or two mentioned Noinah butter. What do you think? I might buy some during the HV sale. I'm know I'm definitely getting like 4 of those body oils. I'm contemplating getting some more Avosoya too. I use it on my body but it has hemp seed oil in so I might switch to using it on my hair again. But I can decide that after the sale . It's saying it's a spring conditioner sale but idk if the bulk stuff will be on sale. If not I may just get some 16 oz's of sitri because I still have an unopened pail. I can wait until BF.


----------



## JerriBlank

Just left Sage naturalceuticals in Atlanta. I'm almost broke now,and I'm sitting in the parking lot trying to make sure I don't need anything else before I leave. Lawd help me leave this parking lot!!!nono:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Im under the steamer now! Last night I got in from happy hour later than I planned to so I fell right asleep...I have been dragging all day so I am getting a late start on my hair. This morning I did an HOT with coconut oil and safflower oil and I detangled with KCKT & Qhemet Moringa Tree Ghee - winning combo! I only needed my TT, didn't need a comb! Im excited about that...it took me about 35 minutes, because my hair is so thick and I was moving so slow lol...I washed with HV ACR & Im steaming with Qhem OHHB & KBB Deep Conditioner (not the masque but the original conditioner in the squeeze bottle)...I think I am going to style with kbb milk, butter, and hair rules curly whip...lol...I laugh at all the stuff I put on my head but its necessary to me lol!


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> My sage order shipped today, now that is what im talking about. It hasn't even been 24 hours yet. This may be my new go to place to order my hair products.


My order shipped like an hour after I ordered.  I really hope i get it monday, the store is like 2 miles from my job.  I had it delivered to work.


----------



## mkd

JerriBlank said:


> Just left Sage naturalceuticals in Atlanta. I'm almost broke now,and I'm sitting in the parking lot trying to make sure I don't need anything else before I leave. Lawd help me leave this parking lot!!!nono:


Isn't it a cute little store?  What did you get?


----------



## EllePixie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! Im under the steamer now! Last night I got in from happy hour later than I planned to so I fell right asleep...I have been dragging all day so I am getting a late start on my hair. This morning I did an HOT with coconut oil and safflower oil and I detangled with KCKT & Qhemet Moringa Tree Ghee - winning combo! I only needed my TT, didn't need a comb! Im excited about that...it took me about 35 minutes, because my hair is so thick and I was moving so slow lol...I washed with HV ACR & Im steaming with Qhem OHHB & KBB Deep Conditioner (not the masque but the original conditioner in the squeeze bottle)...I think I am going to style with kbb milk, butter, and hair rules curly whip...lol...I laugh at all the stuff I put on my head but its necessary to me lol!



I can't wait to get my Curly Whip! It has a lot of honey so I'm hoping the Izz will like it. Is it good for frizz control?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Thanks Girl.  I'm glad I'm not alone.erplexed  

I'll really focus on detangling seriously next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...I watched several YT Videos on Detangling Relaxed Hair. 

I also bought a Denman D24 Detangling Comb w/double row of teeth. (yeah...I know....don't start)

Hopefully, it will go better for me next week. I'll do a coupla' things differently after watching those Videos and everyone's "Advice"

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

EllePixie said:


> I can't wait to get my Curly Whip! It has a lot of honey so I'm hoping the Izz will like it. Is it good for frizz control?


 
EllePixie hey hun! This is my first time using it! I just braided my hair and twisted the ends, I hardly do wash and go's but I heard its awesome! I was looking at it in Beauty Brands yesterday and a girl came up and started blabbing about it, saying how she loved it because it has all this hold without crunch, blah blah blah...I will let you know how this turns out, this is my first braid-out too!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I gotta look up Sage.
> 
> I think maybe a person or two mentioned Noinah butter. What do you think? I might buy some during the HV sale. I'm know I'm definitely getting like 4 of those body oils. I'm contemplating getting some more Avosoya too. I use it on my body but it has hemp seed oil in so I might switch to using it on my hair again. But I can decide that after the sale . It's saying it's a spring conditioner sale but idk if the bulk stuff will be on sale. If not I may just get some 16 oz's of sitri because I still have an unopened pail. I can wait until BF.



@Shay72 - I love the Noinah . I could eat that mess, for real. It smells so good. I'll have to get some more. I got my mother, sis, and nieces hooked on it.

ETA - it makes your skin feel like silk!


----------



## Shay72

I'm thinking of doing a cassia treatment instead of a gloss. Meaning I will just add water and oil and not conditioner. In all the time I've done ayurveda I've only done glosses and tea rinses. I'm thinking if I can put bentonite straight on my hair I can do this with cassia too. I have a lot of cassia so I want to get on a better schedule with doing them and I think I want to do amla pastes instead of glosses too. Ultimately I want my ayurvedic stash to be only amla, amla oil, cassia, and fenugreek.For the clays I will stick with bentonite and rhassoul.


----------



## robot.

i hate that this steamer never reaches my damn nape. glad that's not a "trouble area."


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, shay i like the smell of the noinah butter but its too thick for me, like crisco. I mix it sometimes with a bit of oil to thin it out. I still have that little jar.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, shay i like the smell of the noinah butter but its too thick for me, like crisco. I mix it sometimes with a bit of oil to thin it out. I still have that little jar.



Hey, La!! 

You think its too thick,even when you spread it on? I love it! Its perfect for my dry behind!  Just what I need sometimes. I use it a lot on my hands, makes them so soft.


----------



## robot.

i had that noinah in my cart and took it out. *grumbles, slips over to hairveda*


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm using a Detangling Comb & My Tangle Teezer. I don't think I'm going down deep enough.


 
Have you tried the Ouidad Double Detangler...I love it! 



Shay72 said:


> My new addiction  Sarenzo Beads hairties.


 
I keep thinking I can make these, but I never find the right beads.  She should be at the Natural Hair Show in Pikesville.  I hated this show...it was hot, and not organized.  

But I did purchase some Adiva Hair and Body Balm in Cherry Pineapple and I like it too!




Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72 - I love the Noinah . I could eat that mess, for real. It smells so good. I'll have to get some more. I got my mother, sis, and nieces hooked on it.
> 
> ETA - it makes your skin feel like silk!


 

That may be the only thing I purchase!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La!!
> 
> You think its too thick,even when you spread it on? I love it! Its perfect for my dry behind!  Just what I need sometimes. I use it a lot on my hands, makes them so soft.



Yes mine was, just like crisco. It was really hard to rub on even right after a shower but a bit of oil makes it better.


----------



## Shay72

robot. said:


> i hate that this steamer never reaches my damn nape. glad that's not a "trouble area."


I'm short so this may not work for you. I sit on a pillow under the steamer and that works for me. I just don't understand why they didn't make it adjustable 



bronzebomb said:


> Have you tried the Ouidad Double Detangler...I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking I can make these, but I never find the right beads. She should be at the Natural Hair Show in Pikesville. I hated this show...it was hot, and not organized.
> 
> But I did purchase some Adiva Hair and Body Balm in Cherry Pineapple and I like it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the only thing I purchase!


She will be there. AKAKristin and SheSingsLovely from youtube mentioned how hot it was too. I can't stand to be hot and I'm a sweater too so not a good look for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 robot.

So, the Tabletop Steamers aren't Adjustable?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Yes mine was, just like crisco. It was really hard to rub on even right after a shower but a bit of oil makes it better.



Hmm, mine is nothing like that. Goes on right! I have a couple jars open, too. One home and one at work. It looks like crisco, but goes on real smooth and silky. I wish it came in more scents.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know where i can purchase abba products online? My walgreens don't sell them anymore and neither does target. I know now at target if it has a clearance sticker then it won't be back. Walmart has some but they are old, even their giovanni is yellow (yuck).


----------



## Brownie518

La, I think you can get them at many sites, including Walgreens.com, drugstore.com, amazon, Sleekhair, DiscountBeautycenter, etc....


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I think you can get them at many sites, including Walgreens.com, drugstore.com, amazon, Sleekhair, DiscountBeautycenter, etc....



Sorry i meant alba hawaiian products, is drugstore.com cheaper than vitacost?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *Sorry i meant alba hawaiian products*, is drugstore.com cheaper than vitacost?



Oh, oops...try iHerb, LuckyVitamin, as well as the others above. Alba has good stuff. What are you looking at? 
Vitacost seems to have pretty good prices...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, oops...try iHerb, LuckyVitamin, as well as the others above. Alba has good stuff. What are you looking at?
> Vitacost seems to have pretty good prices...



I need more shave cream and i wanted to try one of their face masks and see if they have a night cream.


----------



## La Colocha

Ms. b have you purchased from iherb before? There stuff is on clearance too. I hope its not being discontinued.

Eta- iherb is a no go, the stuff i need/want is oos or discontinued when i add it to my cart. *cries*.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey U1B1 Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA but some real things have been happening in my life.  For those that pray keep me in prayer because I am being attacked in multiple areas of my life.  I wasn't planning on taking a break from LHCF until Lent but life has forced me to do so early.  I still keep up through my email alerts.  I wish I had time to join in the fun and discussions because I love chatting with you ladies it always brings a smile to my face.

I have been keeping up with my reggie of HOT/oil rinses, Cassia/Henna, protein, moisture, leave-ins, and stylers.  I've used up a few things and will be shopping my stash for quite some time now (may dabble in a few purchases, but I doubt it).

I leave for Mexico in 2weeks and it will be a nice refreshing time to be removed from all the situations and refocus and re-prioritize. 

Talk with your Ladies soon.  Keep being the great U1B1 ladies I know and love chatting with.


----------



## hannan

Bleh! I will never, ever, EVA mix tea and henna again. It took me much longer to rinse the henna out. My hair looked and felt like a bird's nest!

 Shame on me. I shoulda went with what always worked.


----------



## EllePixie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> EllePixie hey hun! This is my first time using it! I just braided my hair and twisted the ends, I hardly do wash and go's but I heard its awesome! I was looking at it in Beauty Brands yesterday and a girl came up and started blabbing about it, saying how she loved it because it has all this hold without crunch, blah blah blah...I will let you know how this turns out, this is my first braid-out too!



beautyaddict1913 OOOH, sounds promising! Please report back with results. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 robot.
> 
> So, the Tabletop Steamers aren't Adjustable?



i have the huetiful. it's not adjustable; i usually set mine atop a book or something. although it's been two months since steaming, i don't remember ever having this problem unless maybe my neck got shorter!?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey U1B1 Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but some real things have been happening in my life.  For those that pray keep me in prayer because I am being attacked in multiple areas of my life.  I wasn't planning on taking a break from LHCF until Lent but life has forced me to do so early.  I still keep up through my email alerts.  I wish I had time to join in the fun and discussions because I love chatting with you ladies it always brings a smile to my face.
> 
> I have been keeping up with my reggie of HOT/oil rinses, Cassia/Henna, protein, moisture, leave-ins, and stylers.  I've used up a few things and will be shopping my stash for quite some time now (may dabble in a few purchases, but I doubt it).
> 
> I leave for Mexico in 2weeks and it will be a nice refreshing time to be removed from all the situations and refocus and re-prioritize.
> 
> Talk with your Ladies soon.  Keep being the great U1B1 ladies I know and love chatting with.



Miss you vonnie and take care of yourself. Will keep you in prayer and i hope you get the rest you need in mexico.


----------



## robot.

omg why is my head so big.  i give up. i'll finish coiling tomorrow morning.

and you are in our prayers, Vonnie! :hug:


----------



## Brownie518

Bear Fruit Hair has 20% until 4/30, code is BEAR...


----------



## La Colocha

I'm sitting here bored out of my mind. I may need to take something to sleep.


----------



## Shay72

Okay did the site spring forward 2 hours? My mom did that one year and still hasn't been able to live that one down .

Vonnieluvs08--You're in my thoughts.
La Colocha--I can get Alba Botanica in Giant grocery stores. Not sure if you have that store.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey U1B1 Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but some real things have been happening in my life.  For those that pray keep me in prayer because I am being attacked in multiple areas of my life.  I wasn't planning on taking a break from LHCF until Lent but life has forced me to do so early.  I still keep up through my email alerts.  I wish I had time to join in the fun and discussions because I love chatting with you ladies it always brings a smile to my face.
> 
> I have been keeping up with my reggie of HOT/oil rinses, Cassia/Henna, protein, moisture, leave-ins, and stylers.  I've used up a few things and will be shopping my stash for quite some time now (may dabble in a few purchases, but I doubt it).
> 
> I leave for Mexico in 2weeks and it will be a nice refreshing time to be
> 
> 
> removed from all the situations and refocus and re-prioritize.
> 
> Talk with your Ladies soon.  Keep being the great U1B1 ladies I know and love chatting with.



Vonnie, sorry to hear about your troubles, you will be in my prayers. Have safe trip!


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 praying for  you.  

Brownie518 BFH is really trying to sell some stuff.  That is a long sale.  I am going to hit her up before 4/20.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 praying for you and have a safe trip. God bless


----------



## Shay72

Is it just me,probably since ya'll be buying up some BFH , that there are no pics of the products on the site? If it weren't for ya'll I would order, get them bottles and be pissed. I don't like the site navigation either. 

Okay finally got around to reading BJ's e-mail so the entire site is on sale . She said they are making room for some new summer products. I would love a reconstructor and some body washes from her.

Laundry done, pre poo in, and cassia mixed. It will be a long day as usual but I always look forward to it bc I consider it my spa day. I also do my bentonite face mask on Sundays too. Contemplating getting the facial attachment for the Huetiful.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Okay did the site spring forward 2 hours? My mom did that one year and still hasn't been able to live that one down .
> 
> @Vonnieluvs08--You're in my thoughts.
> @La Colocha--I can get Alba Botanica in Giant grocery stores. Not sure if you have that store.



Thanks shay i ordered from vitacost and come to find out they are discontinuing that line of their stuff. I only got a few shave creams to last me until i find something else. Also i was getting robbed for my vitamins. I was paying $75 for them here and they are $50 on that site so i got some of those too. Gonna leave that health food store alone and get my stuff online from now on.



Shay72 said:


> Is it just me,probably since ya'll be buying up some BFH , that there are no pics of the products on the site? If it weren't for ya'll I would order, get them bottles and be pissed. I don't like the site navigation either.
> 
> Okay finally got around to reading BJ's e-mail so the entire site is on sale . She said they are making room for some new summer products. I would love a reconstructor and some body washes from her.
> 
> Laundry done, pre poo in, and cassia mixed. It will be a long day as usual but I always look forward to it bc I consider it my spa day. I also do my bentonite face mask on Sundays too. Contemplating getting the facial attachment for the Huetiful.



Do you know if she is not bringing  back anything after the sale? I just want to make sure i can still get almond glaze in the future if i need it. If not i may buy from the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....Wonder if the BFH Code + My Code = 40% 

Lemme make up a cart and check it out!  *Will report back*

Anyway, just did my Hydratherma Naturals Reggie.

Used up 1 HTN Leave-In.  Have Back-Ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Hi Vonnie. I wondered where you've been.erplexed 

Will definitely keep you in my prayers that everything will work together for Your Good.

Stay Encouraged. Have a safe trip to Mexico. Please Come back and tell us all about it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies.....Wonder if the BFH Code + My Code = 40%
> 
> Lemme make up a cart and check it out!  *Will report back*
> 
> Anyway, just did my Hydratherma Naturals Reggie.
> 
> Used up 1 HTN Leave-In.  Have Back-Ups



I am glad you like the htn stuff, its good stuff. I just can't use glycerin when its cold. Could you just only use that line if you had to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am glad you like the htn stuff, its good stuff. I just can't use glycerin when its cold. *Could you just only use that line if you had to?*


 
@La Colocha

Chile...I don't ever see myself using one line if I "had to"

Could You?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile...I don't ever see myself using one line if I "had to"
> 
> Could You?



No i guess not, all my staples are from different lines. Oh and that rusk shampoo is a keeper, i like it better than the elasta qp shampoo. I hope they don't up and discontinue that either.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Big sales for Thsoe who like BFH! Don't say nothing Ms. T by the way do you get mention notice with from use just using T?  
I may get hv if they don't run out I'm not losing sleep to order

I will have revisit bfh, but after today haul I might not need anything

Che, 1pm call Charz or pm her we will still have brunch,  so we will be MIA from. 11 until?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! Big sales for Thsoe who like BFH! Don't say nothing Ms. T *by the way do you get mention notice with from use just using T? *
> I may get hv if they don't run out I'm not losing sleep to order
> 
> I will have revisit bfh, *but after today haul I might not need anything*
> 
> Che, 1pm call Charz or pm her we will still have brunch, so we will be MIA from. 11 until?


 
No Girl. You know You Hafta' type in the full thing. Would You get one if I just typed in "L"?

Anyway, somebody betta' post on they phones what ya'll in there gettin' today!

Make Sure You get the HTN Moisturizing Conditioner

Have Fun! I want Details........ All that Big Curly Hair Walkin' Up in there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No i guess not, all my staples are from different lines. *Oh and that rusk shampoo is a keeper, i like it better than the elasta qp shampoo. *I hope they don't up and discontinue that either.


 
La Colocha

Girl, I hope they don't change it either.  Alot of Ladies like that Rusk.  

I had a conditioner or something by Rusk Sensories  I got from TJ Maxx early on, but ended up taking it back.

The only thing I've tried from Elasta QP was the Mango Butter.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, I hope they don't change it either.  Alot of Ladies like that Rusk.
> 
> I had a conditioner or something by Rusk Sensories  I got from TJ Maxx early on, but ended up taking it back.
> 
> The only thing I've tried from Elasta QP was the Mango Butter.



The other rusk products that i looked at didn't get good reviews so i will just stick with this shampoo. I have stopped going to tj maxx because they have become real raggedy here. Stuff half used, split out on the shelf, old and they just leave it like that. I have seen rusk at walgreens, cvs and target so i will stock up on that shampoo next time i am around those places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The other rusk products that i looked at didn't get good reviews so i will just stick with this shampoo. I have stopped going to tj maxx because they have become real raggedy here. Stuff half used, split out on the shelf, old and they just leave it like that. I have seen rusk at walgreens, cvs and target so i will stock up on that shampoo next time i am around those places.


 
La Colocha

I just "Browsed" through SageNaturalswhateverit'scalled

They have alot of "Brands" I remembered I was gone order from them around Black Friday, but didn't.

I will keep them in mind tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I just "Browsed" through SageNaturalswhateverit'scalled
> 
> They have alot of "Brands" I remembered I was gone order from them around Black Friday, but didn't.
> 
> I will keep them in mind tho'.



Yes they have new brands since black friday. Hopefully they will get more. They have everything i need for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes they have new brands since black friday. *Hopefully they will get more. They have everything i need for my hair.*


 
La Colocha

Now didn't you say your stuff already arrived? 

_*i just checked the 'flash' sales.  that changes on mondays right?*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Now didn't you say your stuff already arrived?
> 
> _*i just checked the 'flash' sales.  that changes on mondays right?*_



No it shipped out yesterday, it maybe here tomorrow or tuesday. I ordered around midnight on friday.

Yes the flash sales change sometime on monday morning. I won't be looking anymore, even if the masks are on sale i won't buy directly from her anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby Charz

Are Ya'll there yet!

Ya'll Betta' Haul Good Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No it shipped out yesterday, it maybe here tomorrow or tuesday. I ordered around midnight on friday.
> 
> *Yes the flash sales change sometime on monday morning. I won't be looking anymore*, even if the masks are on sale i won't buy directly from her anymore.


 
La Colocha

I'll look tomorrow


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I'll look tomorrow



Aww that poor smilie, lmao. She done got on my nerves.


----------



## JerriBlank

mkd said:


> Isn't it a cute little store?  What did you get?



mkd,I just love the little boutique feel of it. I was not expecting that. I don't get ANY of those products locally where I live,so I was a little overwhelmed. I got my staples; an 8 oz Oyin dew,and two 16 oz honey hemp condishes. I wish I had gotten one more ,even though they were priced at 21.60 a pop. I wanted the 32 oz.,but the owner (super nice lady) said they don't sell that size to the retailers. 
I also got some Darcy's botanicals coconut cupuacu butter pomade. That's when I left...aaaannnnnndddd went back in and got a La Boutique de fleurzty conditioning Hair Treatment. I did test it a bit in the store,then I really tested it when I got in off the road at 5am, absolutely love it,and wish i would have gotten more. I knew that would happen.
Oh,and everyone in there had gorgeous,healthy looking hair. The place is too small to hair stalk in there,but I pulled it off.*pervert snicker*
I wanted soooo much more stuff. The komaza looked good and so did a lot of the other Darcy's botanicals ,and Uncle funky's daughter,but I wanted to search lhcf and the other boards for reviews first,and I would have been there forever. I will definitely go prepared when I make another trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Aww that poor smilie, lmao. *She done got on my nerves.*


 
....... La Colocha

I feel you.  Part of it was my fault tho'.  I shoulda' just picked up a few more.  

1/2 price & free shipping.  I shoulda' made better decisions.


----------



## JerriBlank

Oh,and I had no idea they shipped from the store. I saw boxes with paypal shipping labels on them (didn't look @ the names cause I don't meddle like that) stacked up next to the register station. There were a lot of them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JerriBlank said:


> @mkd,I just love the little boutique feel of it. I was not expecting that. I don't get ANY of those products locally where I live,so I was a little overwhelmed. I got my staples; an 8 oz Oyin dew,and two 16 oz honey hemp condishes. I wish I had gotten one more ,even though they were priced at 21.60 a pop. I wanted the 32 oz.,but the owner (super nice lady) said they don't sell that size to the retailers.
> I also got some Darcy's botanicals coconut cupuacu butter pomade. That's when I left...aaaannnnnndddd went back in and got a La Boutique de fleurzty conditioning Hair Treatment. I did test it a bit in the store,then I really tested it when I got in off the road at 5am, absolutely love it,and *wish i would have gotten more. I knew that would happen.*
> *Oh,and everyone in there had gorgeous,healthy looking hair. The place is too small to hair stalk in there,but I pulled it off.*pervert snicker**
> *I wanted soooo much more stuff.* The komaza looked good and so did a lot of the other Darcy's botanicals ,and Uncle funky's daughter,but I wanted to search lhcf and the other boards for reviews first,and I would have been there forever. I will definitely go prepared when I make another trip.


 
JerriBlank 

Good Girl & Great Review!  Thanks for giving us a Good Update. 

And for getting your Sneak-Peek on

Can't wait for you to go back.


----------



## Charz

Ltown been there since 1230. I'm on my way.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> .......  @La Colocha
> 
> I feel you.  Part of it was my fault tho'.  I shoulda' just picked up a few more.
> 
> 1/2 price & free shipping.  I shoulda' made better decisions.



Mine too t but oh well, if you check the vendors thread about kbb i'm kind of glad i didn't go crazy. Some of the masks are not the same consistancy i guess from rushing. I don't mind paying full price from a place that will get me my stuff in a timely fashion and have good customer service. I also got free shipping from sage so its all good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Ltown been there since 1230. I'm on my way.*


 
Charz

Lawd....   I thought ya'll were riding together?

And Have Ya'll heard from chebaby?

Have Fun!  Buy some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

I'd like to get my hands on at least 2 more (hopefully for a discount) before I decide to open this last one.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

T keep an eye on sage too because sometimes they have sales. And its always free shipping over $65.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Do you know if she is not bringing back anything after the sale? I just want to make sure i can still get almond glaze in the future if i need it. If not i may buy from the sale.


 
She didn't say anything about discontinuing any products. She betta not discontinue anything well....I don't care nothing bout whipped clouds or whipped gelly so I would be okay with those leaving . She would get choked out by someone if she discontinued any of the following products:  sitrinillah, almond glaze, whipped ends, or vatika frosting. I'm sure these are her top selling products. Let me throw cocasta in that bunch too.

What's the website for Sage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....Is anybody doing their HURR today??????


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> She didn't say anything about discontinuing any products. She betta not discontinue anything well....I don't care nothing bout whipped clouds or whipped gelly so I would be okay with those leaving . She would get choked out by someone if she discontinued any of the following products:  sitrinillah, almond glaze, whipped ends, or vatika frosting. I'm sure these are her top selling products. Let me throw cocasta in that bunch too.
> 
> What's the website for Sage?



http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/

I hope she doesn't discontinue anything, its just the making room for new products thing got me thinking about it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....Is anybody doing their HURR today??????



No, im chillin and about to hit the sack for work tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *No, im chillin *and about to hit the sack for work tonight.


 
@La Colocha

Hmp. 

Like a Villian.

Yeah...Me too.

Are you cooking today?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Like a Villian.
> 
> Yeah...Me too.
> 
> Are you cooking today?



Yes making poor man's meat loaf with steamed veggies and salad.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....Is anybody doing their HURR today??????


Yep, bout to rinse this sweet almond oil out and slap on some cassia.



La Colocha said:


> http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/
> 
> I hope she doesn't discontinue anything, its just the making room for new products thing got me thinking about it.


Thanks! I know it does sound like code for we getting rid of/discontinuing some products. Oh yeah, I don't care bout no Asha Omega either. I never hear anyone ever talk about that one.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Yep, bout to rinse this sweet almond oil out and slap on some cassia.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I know it does sound like code for we getting rid of/discontinuing some products. Oh yeah, I don't care bout no Asha Omega either. I never hear anyone ever talk about that one.



Is the omega the scalp serum? I never hear about that either.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Is the omega the scalp serum? I never hear about that either.


 
.......


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
i just woke up hope Ltown and charz have fun. i should have never agreed to go knowing i dont like getting outta bed lmao.

i really really need to do a 2 step protein but i hate doing that. i think im just gonna deep treat with repair me. then ill braid with HH, shine and define and burnt sugar  pomade on the ends.

i think im gonna stick to oyin for a while like T is sticking to htn.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> i just woke up hope Ltown and charz have fun. i should have never agreed to go knowing i dont like getting outta bed lmao.
> 
> i really really need to do a 2 step protein but i hate doing that. i think im just gonna deep treat with repair me. then ill braid with HH, shine and define and burnt sugar pomade on the ends.
> 
> *i think im gonna stick to oyin for a while like T is sticking to htn.*


 
chebaby

Hey Sweetie!   How did I know you would still be in Da' Bed???

(Hmp. Glad you wasn't gettin' me nuthin')   

Good Choice.  Yeah, I said Imma stick to HTN until June.  I'll still use other Cowash Conditioners and DC'ers, but for my Daily Regimen...It's all about HTN.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Sweetie!   How did I know you would still be in Da' Bed???
> 
> (Hmp. Glad you wasn't gettin' me nuthin')
> 
> Good Choice.  Yeah, I said Imma stick to HTN until June.  I'll still use other Cowash Conditioners and DC'ers, but for my Daily Regimen...It's all about HTN.


cause i loves my bed

i did wanna go though but maybe we'll meet up at the baltimore show.

yea ill just be using oyin for daily use.
i have an itch to try a bentonite clay again but i wont. im too lazy to be mixing today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> cause i loves my bed
> 
> i did wanna go though but maybe we'll meet up at the baltimore show.
> 
> *yea ill just be using oyin for daily use.*
> *i have an itch to try a bentonite clay again but i wont. im too lazy to be mixing today.*


 
@chebaby

Thanks again for telling me to watch some YT Videos on Detangling Relaxed hair and @Brownie518 gave me alot of Great Tips.   She's helped me sooooo much.

She's my "Go To" since most of you all are natural. So, I think I have that mystery solved. I'll see next wash day.

Yeah, I'll stick to HTN for a while. I'm liking the results and it's working really good for me.

You could try that ButtersnBars DC'er (instead of the Bentonite) It has Rhassoul and it's nice. I'll have to use that again soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks again for telling me to watch some YT Videos on Detangling Relaxed hair and @Brownie518 gave me alot of Great Tips.   She's helped me sooooo much.
> 
> She's my "Go To" since most of you all are natural. So, I think I have that mystery solved. I'll see next wash day.
> 
> Yeah, I'll stick to HTN for a while. I'm liking the results and it's working really good for me.
> 
> You could try that ButtersnBars DC'er (instead of the Bentonite) It has Rhassoul and it's nice. I'll have to use that again soon.


im glad you have the detangling under control. its all a learning process.
when i was relaxed i was bone straight so i dont think i ever had tangles. and when i started transitioning i was blow drying and flat ironing almost every week.

oooh i forgot. when i started wearing wet briads pinned up and i had like 10 months of new growth, this particular brush i used got through all the new growth while my hair was dry. of course it was drenched in cocasta oil(i used that oil everyday back then). that brush was the denman paddle brush. its amazing. maybe pick up a paddle brush to use after your shower comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I bought a Deman D24 Detangling Comb with a Double Row of Teeth.  Imma see how this works.  

I don't think i used enough detangling cream/leave-in and I was rushing (for no reason) and I'll start detangling soaking wet instead of damp/towel dried.

So, I'll see what happens next wash day. And I have the TTeezer and my Bone Combs.  I just could not figure out how I ended up with Knots.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bought a Deman D24 Detangling Comb with a Double Row of Teeth.  Imma see how this works.
> 
> I don't think i used enough detangling cream/leave-in and I was rushing (for no reason) and I'll start detangling soaking wet instead of damp/towel dried.
> 
> So, I'll see what happens next wash day. And I have the TTeezer and my Bone Combs.  I just could not figure out how I ended up with Knots.


i think you have all the right tools. if one thing dont work just move on to the next we really invest in great tools.

im still searching for my TT but i still have my denman so im good.

i just shampooed and slathered my hair in repair me. now im sitting with this foil cap on.

i have a kbb hair milk thats like 2 years old should i use it. the smell has already dissapated so you know its old lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think you have all the right tools. if one thing dont work just move on to the next we really invest in great tools.
> 
> im still searching for my TT but i still have my denman so im good.
> 
> i just shampooed and slathered my hair in repair me. now im sitting with this foil cap on.
> 
> *i have a kbb hair milk thats like 2 years old should i use it. the smell has already dissapated so you know its old lmao.*


 
chebaby

Girl...I don't know.  Maybe you betta' stick to Daddy.  If the 'smell' was still there I'd say "Yes" -- but I just don't know.erplexed

I know La Colocha and rosalindb are funny about expired (old) products.  

I have no 'real' problem with them unless they're moldy, off-color, separated or the smell is jacked


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I don't know.  Maybe you betta' stick to Daddy.  If the 'smell' was still there I'd say "Yes" -- but I just don't know.erplexed
> 
> I know @La Colocha and @rosalindb are funny about expired (old) products.
> 
> I have no 'real' problem with them unless they're moldy, off-color, separated or the smell is jacked


as long as i dont see nothing coming out the bottle trying to get me im good lmao.
im still holding on to a jar of the old cream
i cant wait to try her new super duper when it comes out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> as long as i dont see nothing coming out the bottle trying to get me im good lmao.
> im still holding on to a jar of the old cream
> *i cant wait to try her new super duper when it comes out*.


 
chebaby

Hmp.  What She got comin' out?

We need to watch Flash Wednesday cause La Colocha ain't gone watch it anymore

So take a look at it tomorrow and see what they got


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  What She got comin' out?
> 
> We need to watch Flash Wednesday cause La Colocha ain't gone watch it anymore
> 
> So take a look at it tomorrow and see what they got


the super duper is supposed to  be another hair cream with mango butter and argon oil. everybody doing the argon oil thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the super duper is supposed to be another hair cream with mango butter and argon oil. everybody doing the argon oil thing.*


 
chebaby

Shole Is (about Argan Oil).

It sounds good tho'  We still need to watch _half-way_ for those Masques


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Is (about Argan Oil).
> 
> It sounds good tho'  We still need to watch _half-way_ for those Masques


i know, i need the mask too. but when you run out use your ashlii amala, i think they are comparable. and when i run out ill use mhc olive you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm thinking...if Hairveda's Sales are that 'great' _on the items I want_, I'll probably get a 32 ounce Bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp.


----------



## Shay72

Now you know I got too many hair products in the fridge when I go digging through stuff and I found a HV whipped gelly. I thought I got rid of all that stuff a while back. Knowing me maybe I was saving it til I was fully natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Now you know I got too many hair products in the fridge when I go digging through stuff and I found a HV whipped gelly. *I thought I got rid of all that stuff a while back. Knowing me maybe I was saving it til I was fully natural.


 
    I have about 10 Conditioners in Mine too Girl.

That Whipped Gelly is pretty popular.


----------



## rosalindb

Vonnieluvs08 - thinking of you. Enjoy your trip, get some rest and take the time to recharge.



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl...I don't know.  Maybe you betta' stick to Daddy.  If the 'smell' was still there I'd say "Yes" -- but I just don't know.erplexed
> 
> *I know La Colocha and rosalindb are funny about expired (old) products. *
> 
> I have no 'real' problem with them unless they're moldy, off-color, separated or the smell is jacked


As long as the products smell okay and nothing appears to have changed I will use it. I am currently using up oils that have a BBE date of 2009 but they smell and look the same as when I bought them, I am using them up in body oils. A couple of oils smelt rancid so I threw them away.

I tried my cassia yesterday, just mixed it with plain water and left it on for an hour and 15 minutes. In the end I decided not to co-wash it out but just rinsed it out with water as I wanted to be sure how effective the cassia was. Next time I will co-wash it out as I think my hair needs a little extra moisture 

I liked it and my hair felt conditioned and nourished. I only used 50g, a little goes along away so I have enough for one more treatment which I will do next month.


----------



## chebaby

dang i forgot i had this stuff sitting in my hair lmao. im about to rinse and style now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dang i forgot i had this stuff sitting in my hair lmao. im about to rinse and style now.


 
chebaby

Girl...How long has it been?


----------



## rosalindb

Also tried out my Tangle Teezer today - I really like it  I only detangle every 4 weeks or so, so am not worried about using it too much.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...How long has it been?


about 1 1/2 hours. i just rinsed, detangled and styled in 8 braids with honey hemp, shine and define and bsp on my ends.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown chebaby Charz
> 
> Are Ya'll there yet!
> 
> Ya'll Betta' Haul Good Too!



Well back, Che didn't come but Chaz and I had a ball in the shop.  Well Ms. Idaret'shair you will be upset to know we hardly got anything.  They were out of cj bh conditioner, i only picked up htn follical lotion,  qhemet detangling, and beemine deep moisture small.  I got sample of uncle funky super curl and jane carter curl,  glad to know they give sample.  We spend some time in there reading ingredients, nothing really blew me for the price or size of the containers, especially with the amount i need and use for my hair.  Charz will give her review, it hair day i'm late since i usually do in am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Well back, Che didn't come but Chaz and I had a ball in the shop. *Well Ms. Idaret'shair you will be upset to know we hardly got anything.* They were out of cj bh conditioner, i only picked up htn follical lotion, qhemet detangling, and beemine deep moisture small. I got sample of uncle funky super curl and jane carter curl, glad to know they give sample. *We spend some time in there reading ingredients, nothing really blew me for the price or size of the containers, especially with the amount i need and use for my hair. Charz will give her review, it hair day i'm late since i usually do in am.*


 
Ltown

I glad you all had a good time.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Well back, Che didn't come but Chaz and I had a ball in the shop.  Well Ms. Idaret'shair you will be upset to know we hardly got anything.  They were out of cj bh conditioner, i only picked up htn follical lotion,  qhemet detangling, and beemine deep moisture small.  I got sample of uncle funky super curl and jane carter curl,  glad to know they give sample.  We spend some time in there reading ingredients, nothing really blew me for the price or size of the containers, especially with the amount i need and use for my hair.  Charz will give her review, it hair day i'm late since i usually do in am.


glad yall had a good time.
i love that store but sometimes the prices do get on my nerves. im glad they now have the bee mine deep conditioner in the small 8oz size because when it first came out i didnt want to commit to a 16oz jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to do my HTN Regi for the evening.

chebaby

How'd your Hair turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Ltown

Next time anybody goes....please pick me up an 8 ounce BeeMine DC'er.

Irish Springs & All.  I love that DC'er.  Sure wish they could change the smell.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting ready to do my HTN Regi for the evening.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> How'd your Hair turn out?


its good. i wont take it out of the braids until tomorrow. buti love HH so i cant wait to see how soft it is. i havent used HH as a leave in in forever. i only used a pea size of shine and define and a little bsp on my ends.
i love bsp but it can get heavy fast thats why i didnt use it all over.

im not sure when i will go back to my htn lotion. maybe when it get really warm.

i think this summer i will use kbb cream, kbb sa, htn lotion, and cj honey butta leave in to do my braid outs.
then when it gets cold again ill go back to oyin and deva care.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> glad yall had a good time.
> i love that store but sometimes the prices do get on my nerves. im glad they now have the bee mine deep conditioner in the small 8oz size because when it first came out i didnt want to commit to a 16oz jar.



Exactly I got a reality check seeing the size, and price  The price is higher in the store too, 10 percent ain't much when you driving 45 min.  They were out of somethings,  oh we met a Niko friend there, i think she said her name is diamon? How cool, we were having a chat up in there, Charz was taping so look for youtube


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Exactly I got a reality check seeing the size, and price The price is higher in the store too, 10 percent ain't much when you driving 45 min. They were out of somethings, oh we met a Niko friend there, i think she said her name is diamon? How cool, we were having a chat up in there, *Charz was taping so look for youtube*


 
Can't Wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to Baggy tonight with my HTN Products.  I sprayed with the Follicle Booster, applied the Protein L-I and a little Lotion.

After I remove the Baggy, I will seal with HTN Oil.  I may start Baggying with this in the evening for a while.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Ltown
> 
> Next time anybody goes....please pick me up an 8 ounce BeeMine DC'er.
> 
> Irish Springs & All.  I love that DC'er.  Sure wish they could change the smell.erplexed



Which one?  They had something i never seen deep conditioner, and got the small one.  I did not see anything but the beemine serum.  I actually thought the hydra was small for the price, i don't think I will get that many use IdareT'shair 3 hand full will just cover the outside.  I've only use the conditioner once because it not alot and i have others to use.  I like to save the expensive ones.   I used up wdt and giovanni leftover finally, will move on to my jasmine.   Who are the mixer use essential oils, have some that I need to part with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Which one? They had something i never seen deep conditioner, and got the small one. I did not see anything but the beemine serum. *I actually thought the hydra was small for the price, i don't think I will get that many use IdareT'shair 3 hand full will just cover the outside. I've only use the conditioner once because it not alot and i have others to use.* I like to save the expensive ones. I used up wdt and giovanni leftover finally, will move on to my jasmine. Who are the mixer use essential oils, have some that I need to part with?


 
Ltown

Girl, I packed that stuff on.  It's the 8 ounce right for $15.99?  

Like I said, I've already used the Amino Protein three times and the Moisturizing twice now and I am no where near 1/2 bottle on either.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Girl, I packed that stuff on.  It's the 8 ounce right for $15.99?
> 
> Like I said, I've already used the Amino Protein three times and the Moisturizing twice now and I am no where near 1/2 bottle on either.



T, the amino was $16.99 ,  the follicle is $19.99. I only use amino one and i'm at half


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, the amino was $16.99 , the follicle is $19.99. I only use amino one and i'm at half


 
Ltown

On-Line the Amino is $15.99 and the Follicle $18.99.  It's the Shipping that's a HOTMESS

So, at least you didn't hafta' worry about that, but you had Gas to pay for to get there, so I guess it balances itself out.

WOW! (at being down to 1/2 bottle)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> On-Line the Amino is $15.99 and the Follicle $18.99.  It's the Shipping that's a HOTMESS
> 
> So, at least you didn't hafta' worry about that, but you had Gas to pay for to get there, so I guess it balances itself out.
> 
> WOW! (at being down to 1/2 bottle)



Idaret'shair I know i'm almost apl and just feel like i need to base my hair and i like thick conditioners.  I will use htn very lightly.  I can get aubtrey 11oz for $6 and its super thick, so use less.  Htn is special one, like my wdt, i used giovanni smooth as silk more as a weekly then my wdt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Idaret'shair I know i'm almost apl and just feel like i need to base my hair and i like thick conditioners. I will use htn very lightly. I can get aubtrey 11oz for $6 and its super thick, so use less. Htn is special one, like my wdt, i used giovanni smooth as silk more as a weekly *then my wdt*.


 
Ltown

I thought I had another Jar of WDT and went to my Stash to look for it, but didn't.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I thought I had another Jar of WDT and went to my Stash to look for it, but didn't.erplexed



Well thanks to you i have jasmine for a couple of weeks, i will repurchase wdt.  Darn jasmine quit making avacodo, and base too expensive in shipping.  Oh well, its spring and i'm spending my $$$ on clothes and shoes.  I can't go into store without getting shoes.  Oh i went into ultra first time ever, nice can go broke in there too.  The myhoneychild olive conditioner was very watery, noe since there is short shelf i wouldn't buy any there, doubt that they pay attention to shelf life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Well thanks to you i have jasmine for a couple of weeks, i will repurchase wdt. *Darn jasmine quit making avacodo*, and base too expensive in shipping. Oh well, its spring and i'm spending my $$$ on clothes and shoes. I can't go into store without getting shoes. Oh i went into ultra first time ever, nice can go broke in there too. The myhoneychild olive conditioner was very watery, noe since there is short shelf i wouldn't buy any there, doubt that they pay attention to shelf life.


 
Ltown

I looked on Jasmines Site and the A&S is still there.  It's $9.00 but shipping is $10.00 _*go figure*_erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I looked on Jasmines Site and the A&S is still there.  It's $9.00 but shipping is $10.00 _*go figure*_erplexed


Idaret'shair, i looked too didn't see nothing but shea rinse whick sucks for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Idaret'shair, i looked too didn't see nothing but shea rinse whick sucks for me.


 
Ltown Here:


http://www.jasminesbathandbeautypro...s/dt72474/pd2136046/Avocado__Silk_Conditioner


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i should have taken the night off tonight. smh. I just want to relax and lounge around, oh well. I may take off a day next week, still trying to decide when to plan my vacation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, i should have taken the night off tonight. smh. I just want to relax and lounge around, oh well. I may take off a day next week, still trying to decide when to plan my vacation.


 
La Colocha

Hey La!  Wish you didn't hafta' go tonight either 

And that I didn't hafta' go tomorrow

I'll have a week off the end of April.


----------



## hannan

Aww, that thread sighting of Charz and Ltown was cute!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey La!  Wish you didn't hafta' go tonight either
> 
> And that I didn't hafta' go tomorrow
> 
> I'll have a week off the end of April.



I am trying to wait until april for them to let us know if we will have shutdown this summer or not. I like to take my days in the fall and winter. I will get one more in before its nice out. Everyone else likes to be off in the summer but i don't mind working then. Well ladies i have to go make my lunch and get ready, everyone have a good night.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Here:
> 
> 
> http://www.jasminesbathandbeautypro...s/dt72474/pd2136046/Avocado__Silk_Conditioner



Crazy, didn't she say it was discontinue? I'm email her get discount thanks, IdareT'shair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Crazy, didn't she say it was discontinue? *I'm email her get discount* thanks, IdareT'shair


 
Ltown

Uh....If you get that....Hook Me Up


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
just lounging and lurking. my hair is still damp, i give it another 4 hours before its fully dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Loungin' too Che 

@chebaby

Just sitting here under my Baggy. I did rub my Oil on. Will remove my Baggy in a few and tie on my Scarf.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Loungin' too Che
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Just sitting here under my Baggy. I did rub my Oil on. Will remove my Baggy in a few and tie on my Scarf.


i wish i could take off work for a week. i like just lounging around and taking my time to get things done lmao.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  

I guess I am going to use a little cj coco creme light and seal with coconut oil and retwist my hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

i think I am just ordering the body products from HV.  I think I have eveything I need.

I want to try the Lush R&B.  A friend loves it!

I twisted my hair with Miss Jessie's Curly Buttercream and this is the first time my twists out stayed moisturized all day long.  hump, my hair must like them cheap ingredients!


----------



## Shay72

Finished a Qhemet's BRBC. I have one more back up. My hair was so easy to detangle tonight. I'm thinking it was the cassia .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> i think I am just ordering the body products from HV. I think I have eveything I need.
> 
> I want to try the Lush R&B. A friend loves it!
> 
> I twisted my hair with Miss Jessie's Curly Buttercream and this is the first time my twists out stayed moisturized all day long. hump, my hair must like them cheap ingredients!


 
My hair likes MJ's baby buttercream! I used it for a flat twist-out and had great results. I luv Miss Jessie's and always said I would NEVER use their stuff lol but it gives me a different look and I think thats the true purpose of products - each one should do something different!

Hello ladies....I didn't go to church this morning so I didnt take my hair down. I left the house to go get my car washed, oil change, gas up, and buy cd's at Target. I spritzed my hair with TW PMB and used a little safflower oil to seal...I love both products and need to replace em both and they are both on my staples list...winning! I wore my satin cap under my wig and went on my way...I will be taking my braids down in the morning for work...I will let yall know how that goes....Tomoro is the 14th...surely BJ will announce the details of the sale!erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. What She got comin' out?
> 
> We need to watch Flash Wednesday cause La Colocha ain't gone watch it anymore
> 
> So take a look at it tomorrow and see what they got


 
I will watch em! I get the email to my phone every Monday and since the print is so bite-size I run to my computer and check it lol...I will let yall know what it is tomoro...I think she TRIES to alternate between hair and body stuff and last time it was lotion! She hasn't done the B2G1 on the milks in months either!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I had to miss work last night with this sinus infection and cuz I can barely walk after slipping on ice . I'm hoping I can go in tonight (not really) 

I feel like doing my hair right now, too. I gave my niece and my sister some WDT, Curl Junkie Rehab, Njoi Ayurvedic hair butter, Safflower oil, and split out some of my gallon of Moist 24/7 for them. That stuff smells so good!  
I've got BFH coming out my a$$ right now so I'll be using that for while erplexed. My sister wanted some but I told her I'd think about that one. 

I'm gonna get Methi, CoCasta, AvoSoya, and pH Rinse from HV. A couple of the body oils, too, I think.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!! I had to miss work last night with this sinus infection and cuz I can barely walk after slipping on ice . I'm hoping I can go in tonight (not really)
> 
> I feel like doing my hair right now, too. I gave my niece and my sister some WDT, Curl Junkie Rehab, Njoi Ayurvedic hair butter, Safflower oil, and split out some of my gallon of Moist 24/7 for them. That stuff smells so good!
> I've got BFH coming out my a$$ right now so I'll be using that for while erplexed. My sister wanted some but I told her I'd think about that one.
> 
> I'm gonna get Methi, CoCasta, AvoSoya, and pH Rinse from HV. A couple of the body oils, too, I think.



Hope you feel better soon ms.b. Good morning ladies, well i checked anyway and no mask on sale, just shea body butter and i think the hair nectar, limit one per order, what a crock. Will be crashing soon, dd is on spring break this week.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hope you feel better soon ms.b. Good morning ladies, well i checked anyway and no mask on sale, just shea body butter and i think the hair nectar,* limit one per order, what a crock*. Will be crashing soon, dd is on spring break this week.



That sucks. She should at least make it "Limit 4" like Shop Rite. Dang.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> That sucks. She should at least make it "Limit 4" like Shop Rite. Dang.



She started doing that after the big hair mask sale. That's why i say i will just order from sage, if i can only get one its not really a deal to me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Hope you feel better soon ms.b. Good morning ladies, well i checked anyway and no mask on sale, just shea body butter and i think the hair nectar, limit one per order, what a crock. Will be crashing soon, dd is on spring break this week.


 
Thanks LC, I was just coming in with the update lol! Any details for HV yet? I haven't gotten an email yet!


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie you were not joking about Oyin's turn-around time- fastest shipment from them ever. The Hair Dew smells ah-mazing!  If not for being so cute, the boo would have embarrassed me at brunch yesterday. He kept nuzzling his face in my hair  Ima need Oyin to make more products with that fragrance option. Oh, HEY YALL! Tis all.


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies and lurkers!


----------



## Eisani

I met a lurker yesterday, but I didnt reveal my identity  She knew about EVERYBODY; Karen, HV, Qhem, Oyin... Have any of you run across people that visit? What do u say? 99% of the time I play dumb, but idk why lol!


----------



## EllePixie

Brownie518, I hope you feel better. That stinks.

Eisani Yay! Glad you got your order fast and that you like the Dew. It's my fave Oyin smell. The Burnt Sugar Pomade smells just like it too, I use that most when I straighten.

Oh yea, if any of you like AG Hair Cosmetics...with any AG purchase you can get a free 6oz. of the Re: Coil Curl Activator (I love that stuff) at Ulta. I got the Styling Lotion yesterday and I think I like that too...I may get some more so I can get more free stuff.


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani said:


> I met a lurker yesterday, but I didnt reveal my identity  She knew about EVERYBODY; Karen, HV, Qhem, Oyin... Have any of you run across people that visit? What do u say? 99% of the time I play dumb, but idk why lol!


 
Hah! Maybe it's just me but I think lurking consistently on hair boards is a little strange (maybe not on this board though because you have to pay to post, people don't want to part with that $6.50!!)...some people tell me that they are scared to post because they think all of the ladies on the boards are mean and catty...and I'm like, no one is going to be mean to you unless you address people in a rude/disrespectful/lazy/entitled way...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So its raining today and my hair is poofy...this braidout is a disaster! I don't think I will be doing another for some time...it takes too long to take the braids down! I have a little definition but the frizz is at a Level Orange lol...I don't think I like braid-outs & the Hair Rules does not have the hold that I need to keep the frizzies at bay....so out of 5 stars I give it 3 for definition and 2 for hold! I have a workout date with a trainer tonight and a sleepover date after that so I think I am going to go home and co-wash with SSI Avocado condish and I will add a little safflower oil and wet bun with BRBC and Miracurl gelly! I havent bunned my hair in over a year! When I was transitioning you couldn't tell me my buns were not FIERCE! LOL...but those straight ends really helped, now that they are gone, idk what this bun will look like, my hair is sooo thick so we will see! 

I ordered my Oyin Thursday, I will FAINT if its at home waiting for me this afternoon...but I am really expecting it tomoro! Check back in with yall later!


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> I met a lurker yesterday, but I didnt reveal my identity  She knew about EVERYBODY; Karen, HV, Qhem, Oyin... Have any of you run across people that visit? What do u say? 99% of the time I play dumb, but idk why lol!



No one yet, and I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> Hah! Maybe it's just me but I think lurking consistently on hair boards is a little strange (maybe not on this board though because you have to pay to post, *people don't want to part with that $6.50!!*)...some people tell me that they are scared to post because they think all of the ladies on the boards are mean and catty...and I'm like, no one is going to be mean to you unless you address people in a rude/disrespectful/lazy/entitled way...



I know we are in a recession but come on....


----------



## EllePixie

beautyaddict1913 That sucks it's raining and it ruined your braid out. I'd be so mad! Interesting about the hold on the Curly Whip - I like a light hold but I also need some frizz control on my canopy, so we shall see...

natura87 HAH! I actually didn't join for a long time because I was like, "I'm not paying to join a hair board!" and then I realized that my favorite sandwich from my local cafe is like $10...


----------



## mkd

I ordered from Sage on Friday and the mailman left my order in our mail at work on saturday.  I got it today!  I hope I like oyin shine and define.


----------



## chebaby

my braid out turned out amazing. i can tell im going to get at least 3 day hair and then ill bun. the only thing is HH is not as moisturizing for me as a leave in. i find that so odd since its one of the best co wash and moisturizing deep conditioners. next time ill use it as a leave in but follow up with either the dew or whipped pudding.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> I met a lurker yesterday, but I didnt reveal my identity  She knew about EVERYBODY; Karen, HV, Qhem, Oyin... Have any of you run across people that visit? What do u say? 99% of the time I play dumb, but idk why lol!


 



I never met a lurker, but I myself lurk a couple of months to see what this forum was about. It was my first online forum so some folks are cautions because you don't know anything about online forums. Just like facebook my second forum, I was out of there fast too many folks trying to find me or in my business and I'm still that way. I can't show my face or use my name because you don't know who watching and maybe you don't want anyone to know you are hooked to hair or anything else. The first forum I was on was healthy texture and it was free then they wanted to charge $10, so heck no here I am  almost 3 years later to the best forum for $6.50.


----------



## bronzebomb

Yep, Miss Jessie's Curly Buttercreme is a keeper. The little young boy at work (I have a crush on him, but he is only 23) said, you hair is cute and looks so soft, can I touch it? LOL, he said "it" and I almost jumped him, then I realized that he was talking about my hair. 
my hair is sooooo soft!


----------



## JerriBlank

IDareT'sHair, you're welcome! Yes, i have stalked many a hair divas thanks to my super peripheral vision. . I kinda lean back and keep my back straight and side eye in their direction, and I can stare as much as I want without looking weird.

I can't wait to make another trip either!! My sister is still down there,and I am so tempted to ask her to make a stop for me,but for some evil reason I don't want her to find out about it. . She can get her products from elsewhere. I am so inexplicably possessive sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Decided to do my hair again tonight.  About to Cowash this Safflower Oil out with some Bear Fruit Hair Cleansing Conditioner.

Will use Dudley's Cream Protein and DC (Steam) with Hydratherma Naturals.

Used up the Safflower Oil (so that's a good thing).  The Oil Challenge has really helped me get my Oil Stash down.  (And I want to keep it that way)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## BrownBetty

I am going to start henna again.  I need to wash my hair.

No new products, same ole same ole.  I do need amla though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under My Steamer with Hydratherma Naturals Protein & Moisturizing DC'er.  I did something a little different tonight.

I sat under the dryer about 10-15 minutes with the Protein on, then put the Moisturizing DC'er on Top of it and got under the Steamer.  I'll steam for about 30 minutes.

My HTN DC'ers are still pretty 'hefty' and I am slapping it on too.  It's very concentrated.


----------



## chebaby

T, oil is the hardest thing for me to get rid of. i mean oils really hold on.

this sunday i will do another hour long treatment with repair me. then use HH as a leave in and the dew as my moisturizer. and i will seal the ends with bsp.

tonight im going to lightly moisturize with the dew and sunshine and put my hair in a pineapple to sleep.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Under My Steamer with Hydratherma Naturals Protein & Moisturizing DC'er.  I did something a little different tonight.
> 
> I sat under the dryer about 10-15 minutes with the Protein on, then put the Moisturizing DC'er on Top of it and got under the Steamer.  I'll steam for about 30 minutes.
> 
> My HTN DC'ers are still pretty 'hefty' and I am slapping it on too.  It's very concentrated.


when i finish my cj hibiscus and banana deep fix, HH, and darcys pumpkin i will pick up the htn moisturizing conditioner to see if i like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when i finish my cj hibiscus and banana deep fix, HH, and darcys pumpkin i* will pick up the htn moisturizing conditioner to see if i like it.


 
chebaby

Lawd that's quite a list of stuff to finish up  Girl, Just Gone & Get it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd that's quite a list of stuff to finish up  Girl, Just Gone & Get it


i know lol. i got a ways to go.
but ill probably save the cj deep fix for the summer to use with the honey butta leave in


----------



## mkd

Ltown thanks for the box.  That was so nice of you.  I can't wait to try the burnt sugar pomade!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Nothing new on hair front, brought some shea moisture shampoo to try, some shea scalp spray felt good.  I'm super sleepy with time change i will be crashing early.  I'm do a braid out, temple are thiining out, definately some breakage from burns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. I pulled out my detanglers and things went better than they did last time. I used Jamines Silk Detangler

I have Jasmines Silk Detangler and aJasmine Pro-Mist Detangler and Afroveda Moringa Detangling Spray.  

Imma hafta' make those work and see if any of them help me out with knotting. 

I will definitely have to be more patient detangling especially since I see it's a _problem_

I took Brownie's advice and detangled on Soaking Wet Hair. I was patting with a towel first. It was alot better today (although I still had a knoterplexed).


----------



## chebaby

i agree to detangle on soaking wet hair. seems to be the best way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree to detangle on soaking wet hair. seems to be the best way.


 
Lesson Learnederplexed


----------



## chebaby

i normally wouldnt do this for fear of messing up my hair but my hair is dryer than id like. so tonight im gonna do a dry twist out on my braid out. im going to use a little dew and burnt sugar pomade. and just a dab of water. i hope it turns out nice.


----------



## Charz

Hey everyone!


----------



## Charz

OMG uncle funky's ish curl gel is the bombbb and it's cheaper than KCCC. i said i wouldn't buy something name funky but my hair looks awesome!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *i said i wouldn't buy something name funky but my hair looks awesome!!!*


 
@Charz

    

Girl...I'm sure your Hair looks real Purty!


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> OMG uncle funky's ish curl gel is the bombbb and it's cheaper than KCCC. i said i wouldn't buy something name funky but my hair looks awesome!!!


Charz how much does it cost?


----------



## Charz

mkd

it costs 25 bucks for 18 ounces. it's cheaper and has more product than KCCC.

I love me some funky *** daughter curl magic


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

Gee thanks! And my hair is not hard like with KCCC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Gee thanks! And my hair is not hard like with KCCC.


 
Charz

See.....All Funk Ain't Bad afterall!

Funky had a Daughter


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie said:


> @Eisani Yay! Glad you got your order fast and that you like the Dew. It's my fave Oyin smell. The Burnt Sugar Pomade smells just like it too, I use that most when I straighten.


I'm so terrible, I bought some pomade, used it once and lost it  


Ltown said:


> I never met a lurker, but I myself lurk a couple of months to see what this forum was about. It was my first online forum so some folks are cautions because you don't know anything about online forums. Just like facebook my second forum, I was out of there fast too many folks trying to find me or in my business and I'm still that way. I can't show my face or use my name because you don't know who watching and maybe you don't want anyone to know you are hooked to hair or anything else. The first forum I was on was healthy texture and it was free then they wanted to charge $10, so heck no here I am  almost 3 years later to the best forum for $6.50.


Yea, I lurked until I read that there was an exchange forum only available to subscribers  I don't care about lurkers (unless there's something I want and it's sold out), I just don't know how to respond to them!


----------



## chebaby

so excited. i was going to go to target and get some hello hydration and totally twisted conditioner to use as a leave in/styler for braid outs and wash and goes in the summer. well i found a bottle of each on my product shelf. im sure they are 1-2 years old but they arent natural so im not worried. im sure the store keeps it for that long lol.


----------



## Shay72

I finished my NJ coco meringue. I will repurchase another one at some point.

Ltown
What eo's do you have that you're trying to give up?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good morning ladies! My Oyin came yesterday! I dashed to the shower and used it immediately upon arrival lol! I co-washed with the honey hemp and ran a little dew threw my hair and then a little shine and define and slicked my edges with some bsp and threw on a scarf while I got dressed....when SO and I were ready for bed I put a little qhem brbc on and twisted my hair in 4 HUGE twists on each side...I wanted to co-wash and wet bun this morning but its 44 degrees out, even though it will be in the 70s by noon! Gotta love Houston right? lol But I LOVE my Oyin products....after just one time of use lol...don't yall just love people like that lol! But I am satisfied, if the weather remains more consistent I would like to wet bun for the remainder of the month...we shall see! I have to be at work for 10am so I am going to wear a bun again today! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> I finished my NJ coco meringue. I will repurchase another one at some point.
> 
> @Ltown
> What eo's do you have that you're trying to give up?


 
UPDATE:  
thyme
cedarwood
grapefruit
spreadmint
Rosemary
lemon grass
lemon oil


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
I know if I love or hate a product after 1 use too . My hair or "ShayShay" let's me know with the quickness. She's like me. The first time I meet you I know right away if I like you or not.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> OMG uncle funky's ish curl gel is the bombbb and it's cheaper than KCCC. i said i wouldn't buy something name funky but my hair looks awesome!!!


 
I'm glad it work and glad I got a sample to try this!


----------



## rosalindb

Slighly off topic, saw this thread Purchasing from Japan 

I had visions of everyone panic buying , so I stocked up on my Camellia Kissi oil. I only use it on my face during the cooler months (I use papaya oil during the warmer months) These two oils have been my staple facial oils for a few years now


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 Ohh. how I wish I were in Texas...


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Shay, I'm at work now but I know off hand:
> 
> thyme
> cedarwood
> grapefruit
> spreadmint


What are each specific oil good for? See they think us pj's want any and everything. I don't like anything I don't have use for.  Waste of time & space. TIA.


----------



## natura87

I finished a packet of CON conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> What are each specific oil good for? See they think us pj's want any and everything. I don't like anything I don't have use for. Waste of time & space. TIA.


 
I  know that me, I used them forr leave-in spritz, pomades, and tea rinses. EO last a long time and I'm not making anything much anymore after my scalp burn the [email protected]#@ with eo and anything that say stimulations


----------



## chebaby

my second day hair is beautiful. when i first took down my pineapple i was like oh no. but after i shook my hair around it looks better than yesterday. i may be able to get one more day out of it before i have to bun the rest of the week. i didnt use any holding product, i mean i used shine a define but just a drop of it. 
sunday i will use a glob of HH as a leave in, dew as a moisturizer and more s&d for a little hold.

so whats up ladies?

i was going through my product dump site lol. thats the shelf i stick products i dont plan on using for a while or where i put products for my mom to use. my mom is relaxed so i have some joico out there for her, some paul mitchell and some dominican conditioner called uans. 
but i found some shescentit fortifying conditioner, tea tree and grapefruit conditioner and olive and orange conditioner. i also found a full jar of carols daughter black vanill deep conditioner smoothie. 
and do you know i also found 3 bottle of HE long term relationship conditioners and 2 hello hydration conditioners.
i also found a almost empty bottle of elucense conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> my second day hair is beautiful. when i first took down my pineapple i was like oh no. but after i shook my hair around it looks better than yesterday. i may be able to get one more day out of it before i have to bun the rest of the week. i didnt use any holding product, i mean i used shine a define but just a drop of it.
> sunday i will use a glob of HH as a leave in, dew as a moisturizer and more s&d for a little hold.
> 
> so whats up ladies?
> 
> i was going through my product dump site lol. thats the shelf i stick products i dont plan on using for a while or where i put products for my mom to use. my mom is relaxed so i have some joico out there for her, some paul mitchell and some dominican conditioner called uans.
> but *i found some shescentit fortifying conditioner, tea tree and grapefruit conditioner and olive and orange conditioner. i also found a full jar of carols daughter black vanill deep conditioner smoothie.
> and do you know i also found 3 bottle of HE long term relationship conditioners and 2 hello hydration conditioners.
> i also found a almost empty bottle of elucense conditioner.*



Wow, you 'found' a lot at the dump! Sometimes I really miss my Hello Hydration! 

Hey, how long do you guys think I can go without buying any conditioner???


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, got my sage today and i am really impressed, not only with the fast shipping but the care that was took to package my products. They were wrapped individually with tissue paper and i also got samples and a natural ingredients dictionary booklet. Love it. I will continue to order from sage.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *Wow, you 'found' a lot at the dump! *Sometimes I really miss my Hello Hydration!
> 
> Hey, how long do you guys think I can go without buying any conditioner???


i think i originally put them there so my mom could pre poo with them but she only did that for like a month lmao. so they just been sitting there.

do you have more conditioner than anything else?
i have more moisturizers than anything else which is funny because i really dont need any of them

i cant wait to start using my donna marie super buttercream. the smell and texture its a very oily butter(at least mine is, very oily) and i LOVE that. i dont mind a tiny bit of greasiness on my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, got my sage today and i am really impressed, not only with the fast shipping but the care that was took to package my products. They were wrapped individually with tissue paper and i also got samples and a natural ingredients dictionary booklet. Love it. I will continue to order from sage.



Hey, girl!! 

Glad you're happy with your sage experience.  That was really quick!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girl!!
> 
> Glad you're happy with your sage experience.  That was really quick!



Very quick, the only place i get samples from are curlmart and that is only sometimes. Going to try out the beemine juicy spritz today to see how i like it. Sage is going to be my go to place as long as they keep it up.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i think i originally put them there so my mom could pre poo with them but she only did that for like a month lmao. so they just been sitting there.
> 
> *do you have more conditioner than anything else*?
> i have more moisturizers than anything else which is funny because i really dont need any of them



I have conditioners blowing out my a$$ right about now.  Seriously. I can't hitch a breath without bumpin into one. I'm not going to get anything from Hairveda, I decided. (unless the Methi is like half off ). I can sail into June without buying a conditioner (or anything else, for that matter). I think the only thing I will run out of in that time will be my Redken AntiSnap. I don't have backups for that one.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *I have conditioners blowing out my a$$ *right about now.  Seriously. I can't hitch a breath without bumpin into one. I'm not going to get anything from Hairveda, I decided. (unless the Methi is like half off ). I can sail into June without buying a conditioner (or anything else, for that matter). I think the only thing I will run out of in that time will be my Redken AntiSnap. I don't have backups for that one.


----------



## Priss Pot

I love how I can stretch 1 bottle of KCKT into 2 by adding stuff to it.  I added some Aloe Vera Juice to a half bottle of KCKT to make it a full bottle.  It's still thick as heck and very slippery.  I used it yesterday as a leave-in.  I did a braid-out using KCKT and a dab of KCCC before braiding each braid.  This morning after taking out the braids I smoothed on just plain ol' shea butter (no mixture, just straight up shea butter) and my hair is so soft.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Wow, you 'found' a lot at the dump! Sometimes I really miss my Hello Hydration!
> 
> Hey, how long do you guys think I can go without buying any conditioner???


Well Brownie, you have the rest of this week HV sale on Fri and 2 more weeks in this month before the new no buy April, right aren't you and T doing that? So sorry but too much time left!  There is always sale on HE, so I would take advantage of HV if that is your favorite.  I'm going to back off of some of the oils and still to the ones that absorb, now I need to find a way to cook with all these oils. I'll keep salflower and grapeseed. Heck I should of thought of this earlier and could have send you some walnuts before you brought any. Anyone else want to try? 




Shay72 said:


> What are each specific oil good for? See they think us pj's want any and everything. I don't like anything I don't have use for. Waste of time & space. TIA.


 
Shay I brought those oils for some darn hair growth recipe I got from here. I'm going to post on the exchange, not really trying to profit but someone can benefit and I can clean out.


----------



## Charz

imma buy 2 gallons of moist 24/7 if it goes on sale.


----------



## La Colocha

I am too through, i went looking for my rusk shampoo and come to find out they had changed the formula and added sulphates to it. Don't you know i got the last sulphate free shampoo any where around here. The only bottle, it even has suphates on their site. *cries softly*.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> imma buy 2 gallons of moist 24/7 if it goes on sale.



 It should. She did say entire store, iirc.


----------



## rosalindb

Shay72 said:


> What are each specific oil good for? See they think us pj's want any and everything. I don't like anything I don't have use for.  Waste of time & space. TIA.


Thyme and Cedarwood are highly regarded in hair care. 

This article states "*Alopecia Areata has been treated specifically with a combination of Thyme, Rosemary, Lavender and Cedar (wood) essential oils in Jojoba and Grapeseed carriers. Each essential oil was effective at approximately one-quarter of one percent concentration"*

I like this website http://www.essentialoils.co.za as it gives you alot of information re essential oils and their properties. It states that Grapefruit is used to promote hair growth

I also use Grapefruit essential oil in my oil burner. The scent is very uplifting and refreshing


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> It should. She did say entire store, iirc.




that would be good. if the sitrinillah goes on sale for less than .57 cents an ounce ill get a gallon of that too.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> I am too through, i went looking for my rusk shampoo and come to find out they had changed the formula and *added sulphates to it*. Don't you know i got the last sulphate free shampoo any where around here. The only bottle, it even has suphates on their site. *cries softly*.


So many people are avoiding sulphates now, not a good move on their part.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Thyme and Cedarwood are highly regarded in hair care.
> 
> This article states "*Alopecia Areata has been treated specifically with a combination of Thyme, Rosemary, Lavender and Cedar (wood) essential oils in Jojoba and Grapeseed carriers. Each essential oil was effective at approximately one-quarter of one percent concentration"*
> 
> I like this website http://www.essentialoils.co.za as it gives you alot of information re essential oils and their properties. It states that Grapefruit is used to promote hair growth
> 
> I also use Grapefruit essential oil in my oil burner. The scent is very uplifting and refreshing


 
Rosa after my severe scalp breakout I'm scared STRAIGHT, never ever had this so no eo on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have conditioners blowing out my a$$ right about now.*  Seriously. I can't hitch a breath without bumpin into one.


 
......


BAWWWAAAHHHAAAAA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas to the 10th Power!  Waz Up?

I got my "It's a 10 Detangler" in the Mail today.  Lawd... don't let me start Haulin' detanglers. smh. 

I just bought MOP Pear Detangler too. 

Hmp.  I need Skillz not Product.

Other than that, Just finished up my HTN Regi.

La Colocha -- Glad your Sage Arrived.  I was lurking at work and read your post about Flash Wednesday.

Anyway, waitin' to see what bj gone do.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Rosa after my severe scalp breakout I'm scared STRAIGHT, never ever had this so no eo on my scalp.



I completely understand 

I love lemongrass and use that in my body wash but if I add a little bit too much or use it too often, I can feel it so like to take a break from it now and again. I have been toying with the idea of adding it to my hair concoction but if I did it would only be a tiny amount. T had a really bad reaction to a citrus oil and Red is allergic to them so I am wary. Citrus oils are not to be messed with at all.

I mainly stick to a blend of Lavender & a little bit of Ylang Ylang in my hair oil concoction. My friend has extremely sensitive skin and scalp, and she finds this so soothing for her scalp, probably due to the lavender.

In the summer, I will use peppermint and tea tree as it is nice and cooling for my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Rosa after my severe scalp breakout I'm scared STRAIGHT, *never ever had this so no eo on my scalp*.


 
What The What?????     ......... erplexed

Say Again?


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> So many people are avoiding sulphates now, not a good move on their part.



I know, i guess i was just lucky, the other bottles don't even look the same as mine does. And they have more ingredients. That shampoo was perfect the way it was.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know, i guess i was just lucky, *the other bottles don't even look the same as mine does. And they have more ingredients. That shampoo was perfect the way it was*.erplexed


 
La Colocha

You _'predicted'_ something Crazy was Gone Happen


----------



## chebaby

why did i just get into a "discussion" about good and bad hair i should know better.
one lady gonna say "people do have bad hair. some peoples hair is so bad you have to start at the bottom of their hair just to work your way up to the scalp". ummm yea, you are supposed to.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What The What?????     ......... erplexed
> 
> Say Again?


 i see you T.
i think shes saying she has never had alopecea so she doesnt need to put those eo on her scalp.


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> I completely understand
> 
> I love lemongrass and use that in my body wash but if I add a little bit too much or use it too often, I can feel it so like to take a break from it now and again. I have been toying with the idea of adding it to my hair concoction but if I did it would only be a tiny amount. T had a really bad reaction to a citrus oil and Red is allergic to them so I am wary. Citrus oils are not to be messed with at all.
> 
> I mainly stick to a blend of Lavender & a little bit of Ylang Ylang in my hair oil concoction. My friend has extremely sensitive skin and scalp, and she finds this so soothing for her scalp, probably due to the lavender.
> 
> In the summer, I will use peppermint and tea tree as it is nice and cooling for my scalp


i have some lemongrass eo. i love that stuff. the scent is my all time fave. 
hmmm maybe i should make a lemongrass shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i see you T.*
> *i think shes saying she has never had alopecea so she doesnt need to put those eo on her scalp.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

Errbody can speak Ltown but me

I figured it out tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas to the 10th Power!  Waz Up?
> 
> I got my *"It's a 10 Detangler"* in the Mail today.  Lawd... don't let me start Haulin' detanglers. smh.
> 
> I just bought MOP Pear Detangler too.
> 
> Hmp.  I need Skillz not Product.
> 
> Other than that, Just finished up my HTN Regi.
> 
> La Colocha -- Glad your Sage Arrived.  I was lurking at work and read your post about Flash Wednesday.
> 
> Anyway, waitin' to see what bj gone do.


i heard the bolded is supposed to be pretty good. it was all the rage last year or the year before on here. 
but really, not to kill your spending flow lol, you dont really need a detangler. if you detangle in the shower regular conditioner should do


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> *Errbody can speak Ltown but me*
> 
> I figured it out tho'



this is the second funniest thing ive read all day.


----------



## mkd

How do you all use oyin BSP?

Ltown how were you using it and what didn't you like about it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Rosa after my severe scalp breakout I'm scared STRAIGHT, *never ever had this so no eo on my scalp*.


 
Ltown

Okay....  Now that I know what you Talmbout ..... 

I think that Grapefruit Oil is what To' Up my Head from that nbdcosmetics.

Ooooo I can feel the pain now! So, I'm with Ltown, No EO's on my Scalp either.

And No Pimento Oil!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> How do you all use oyin BSP?
> 
> @Ltown how were you using it and what didn't you like about it?


when im doing braid outs i use it to seal my ends. it sets the ends in a curl so well when i do that and keeps the soft. i also use it around my hair line when i add my scarf at night.
i thought about using it on my scalp but it might be too heavy for that. plus i dont really oil or grease my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this is the second funniest thing ive read all day*.


 
Shoot Girl....  I Be Lost

And then I get a headache tryna' figure it out!

...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I was using it on my edges to slick my hair down when I was phony-bunning.

I also sealed my ends with it.  How are you thinkin' about using it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You _'predicted'_ something Crazy was Gone Happen



Yep, it never fails, i'm not even gonna say i like anything anymore, just going to use it. Maybe if i don't say nothing, they will leave stuff alone. Just used bm juicy spritz and sealed with fluertzy hair oil.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> I have conditioners blowing out my a$$ right about now.  Seriously. I can't hitch a breath without bumpin into one. I'm not going to get anything from Hairveda, I decided. (unless the Methi is like half off ). I can sail into June without buying a conditioner (or anything else, for that matter). I think the only thing I will run out of in that time will be my Redken AntiSnap. I don't have backups for that one.


 
Brownie I think you can make it until July 4th without buying anymore condish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep, it never fails, i'm not even gonna say i like anything anymore, just going to use it. Maybe if i don't say nothing, they will leave stuff alone. *Just used bm juicy spritz* and sealed with fluertzy hair oil.


 
La Colocha

Hey Girl...Is this your first time trying/using the Juicy Spritz?  What does it smell like?

Yeah....don't say nothing else about nothing changing.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Brownie *I think you can make it until July 4th without buying anymore condish!*


 
@beautyaddict1913 
@Brownie518

Hmp. 

...........

She could make it until 2013 and so could I

What I meant to say, is "we" wouldn't need any until then.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> How do you all use oyin BSP?
> 
> @Ltown how were you using it and what didn't you like about it?


 

I know I just got mine yesterday so don't laugh lol...but so far I have used mine to slick my edges into a bun...I used to use water and aloe vera gel and I was shocked that the bsp yields similar results without that end of the day hardness that comes when I use avgel. I also plan to seal with it when I start back doing twist outs.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> How do you all use oyin BSP?
> 
> @Ltown how were you using it and what didn't you like about it?


 
I used it for my edges but don't like the smell or the gritty texture imo



chebaby said:


> this is the second funniest thing ive read all day.


 
What, know you joking me! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Okay.... Now that I know what you Talmbout .....
> 
> I think that Grapefruit Oil is what To' Up my Head from that nbdcosmetics.
> 
> Ooooo I can feel the pain now! So, I'm with Ltown, No EO's on my Scalp either.
> 
> And No Pimento Oil!


 
See T, you skipped over my quote to Rosa comments.  Ms. Funny girl


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> ...........
> 
> She could make it until 2013 and so could I
> 
> What I meant to say, is "we" wouldn't need any until then.


 
you know how that spirit moves around the holidays? so i gave her until 4th of july lol. i knew not to say black friday lol!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Girl...Is this your first time trying/using the Juicy Spritz?  What does it smell like?
> 
> Yeah....don't say nothing else about nothing changing.....



No i had a sample before but don't remember how it worked. It smells funny, the scent i think mango is clashing with the eo's. The scent goes away though, i don't smell it anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *See T, you skipped over my quote to Rosa comments. Ms. Funny girl*


 
Ltown

You Know You My Girl L!

No, I read it. 

So, you said you are putting those Oils on the Exchange Forum?


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> i have some lemongrass eo. i love that stuff. the scent is my all time fave.
> hmmm maybe i should make a lemongrass shea butter.


By the way, are you still thinking of doing your Etsy shop or have you changed your mind?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No i had a sample before but don't remember how it worked. *It smells funny*, the scent i think mango is clashing with the eo's. The scent goes away though, i don't smell it anymore.


 
Hmp. It SOUNDS Like it would smell Good.

If it smells anything like that Serum ......... 

Glad it doesn't last.

@La Colocha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *By the way, are you still thinking of doing your Etsy shop *or have you changed your mind?


 
Lawd.............

She betta' leave that right there alone.

Che-Gate

rosalindb
chebaby


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You Know You My Girl L!
> 
> No, I read it.
> 
> So, you said you are putting those Oils on the Exchange Forum?


 
The EO, that I don't use anymore. My mixing growth oils days are gone. I'm keeping the big rosemary you send me, peppermint, teatee.
Why you want them? It going to be all for one grab bag deal, also have some vegetable glycerin. So any takers from my home girls? Rosa I would send them the eo to you but do I need to go to custom sorry could help it but seriously?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> you know how that spirit moves around the holidays? *so i gave her until 4th of july lol.* i knew not to say black friday lol!


 
beautyaddict1913 Brownie518

Yous a Smart Lady Beauty.

Hmp.  You shoulda' said Easter


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. It SOUNDS Like it would smell Good.
> 
> If it smells anything like that Serum .........
> 
> Glad it doesn't last.
> 
> @La Colocha



No, it doesn't  too much going on. As long as it doesn't smell like irish spring i guess its ok.


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> By the way, are you still thinking of doing your Etsy shop or have you changed your mind?


i dont know girl. im terrible at networking because im an introvert. besides just sticking everything on etsy i would be hesitant to do anything else. shoot im still working my way up to doing youtube.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd.............
> 
> She betta' leave that right there alone.
> 
> Che-Gate
> 
> @rosalindb
> @chebaby



get yo pop corns ready. i will be opening the doors to my store december the 33rd.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> get yo pop corns ready. i will be opening the doors to my store december the *33rd*.



...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> The EO, that I don't use anymore. My mixing growth oils days are gone. I'm keeping the big rosemary you send me, peppermint, teatee.
> *Why you want them? *It going to be all for one grab bag deal, also have some vegetable glycerin. So any takers from my home girls? Rosa I would send them the eo to you but do I need to go to custom sorry could help it but seriously?


 
Ltown

No, I don't need a thing.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *get yo pop corns ready. i will be opening the doors to my store december the 33rd.*


 
chebaby

Imma take a Slow Boat to China.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> The EO, that I don't use anymore. My mixing growth oils days are gone. I'm keeping the big rosemary you send me, peppermint, teatee.
> Why you want them? It going to be all for one grab bag deal, also have some vegetable glycerin. So any takers from my home girls? *Rosa I would send them the eo to you but do I need to go to custom* sorry could help it but seriously?


No more oils or essentials for me for a while, it is like oil river here erplexed I have half banned myself from even teasing T as I got no right at the moment


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma take a Slow Boat to China.


you gotta be there for the grand opening. mark your calender. december 33rd 2011. im gonna serve skrimp and filly magnon


----------



## natura87

My hair no longer fits under my bonnet. 

I didnt see this coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you gotta be there for the grand opening. mark your calender. december 33rd 2011. im gonna serve skrimp and filly magnon*


 
chebaby

Girl.  You Know Imma Be There. 

Chile....I wouldn't miss it.

That's a good time to open too.  You can have a pre-New Years Eve Grand Opening Sale on the 31st & 32nd.

You should have some Give-Aways too.  And Customizations.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

natura87 said:


> My hair no longer fits under my bonnet.
> 
> I didnt see this coming.


 
golly! where are u in terms of length?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

We can have a Bottling Party!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We can have a Bottling Party!


yep, we can do it all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yep, we can do it all*


 
Hmp.  Shole Can.

Okay.  I ain't buying no more detanglers.  I don't want to get caught up with that.

I'll try these out.  And improve my technique.  I do know, I needed something tho'.


----------



## mkd

Hmm, I don't know how I am going to use the BSP.  I think to seal  my twists.  

My sister just said my hair is cute.  Its an old twist out from friday.  I am washing tonight and trying my shine and define.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hmm, I don't know how I am going to use the BSP. I think to seal my twists.
> 
> My sister just said my hair is cute. Its an old twist out from friday. *I am washing tonight and trying my shine and define.*


 
mkd

Let Us know How it Works!


----------



## mkd

I used up a BFH shea almond DC.  I am moving on to her pistachio DC now.


----------



## chebaby

its taking me forever to get rid of bee mine avocado conditioner. i mean i dont co wash much anyway but if i still did i wouldnt reach for that conditioner. its ok but its very forgettable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I used up a BFH shea almond DC. I am moving on to her pistachio DC now.*


 
@mkd

mk....You're DC'ing with these? You're not cowashing with them are you? How are you using these?

I think Imma strictly use mine for Cowashing OR following up that Cathy Howse DC'er with it. (Since it says to follow up with Moisture).

Hmp. They To' Her up in that thread  ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its taking me forever to get rid of bee mine avocado conditioner. i mean i dont co wash much anyway *but if i still did i wouldnt reach for that conditioner. its ok but its very forgettable.*


 
chebaby

Don't You Just Hate That?  I hate when products turn out to be just so-soerplexed  

And you keep reaching right past 'em right on to something else.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair I use BFH to DC.  I don't co wash often.  I like her conditioners as DC, they work well for me!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't You Just Hate That?  I hate when products turn out to be just so-soerplexed
> 
> And you keep reaching right past 'em right on to something else.


yes i really hate that. its not like the conditioner sucks but it might as well because im used to conditioners that are great. and this.....isnt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm really not too 'particular' with Cowash Conditioners although my goal is to eventually just use Oyin Honey Hemp and Hairveda for Cowashing. 

I'll always keep Bear Fruit Hair's Cleansing Creams on hand too for that extra little 'kick'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just made my Little Hydratherma Naturals Haul..........


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> golly! where are u in terms of length?



Past APL but short of BSL. Its thick and bushy as all get out. If I had to have a hair twin it would be hairsothick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just made my Little Hydratherma Naturals Haul..........


you are really loving that htn huh? im happy you found several products from one line that you love so much.


i know i could get one more day out of this braid out before i have to put it in a bun just from the way it looks. but the way it feels will not permit that lmao. the back is bushy and needs moisture so tonight i will moisturize using donna marie super butter cream, i hope i really love this stuff, i really want to love it. then i will put my hair in a bun and tie my scarf on it.
i purchased some head bands to wear with my buns so thats cool lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

Washed my hair with Cream of Nature (Red & White) last night.  Deep Conditioned with Komaza's Intensive Moisture Therapy (love, love, love) it's super thick.  I used Darcy's Botanicals Curling Cream Gel and Daily Leave-in Conditoner (Lucious Amber), really, really nice and smells lovely.  The hold is a little tight, but it did not leave my hair crunchy.  I decided tonight that I needed a protective style, so I twisted my hair Avocado and Wild Plum Twisting Cream (glycerin free).  Darcy's ain't bad!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Brownie *I think you can make it until July 4th* without buying anymore condish!



..........that long? You think? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> ...........
> 
> *She could make it until 2013 and so could I
> 
> What I meant to say, is "we" wouldn't need any until then*  .



I sure could make it til then. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> you know how that spirit moves around the holidays? so i gave her until 4th of july lol. *i knew not to say black friday lo*l!



Until BF?..............
Hmph, gas prices get any higher I might have to 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913   @Brownie518
> 
> Yous a Smart Lady Beauty.
> 
> Hmp. *You shoulda' said Easter*



You funny!!  I can make it til then.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just made my Little Hydratherma Naturals Haul..........




  What you get? 
Thats like me saying "I just made my little BFH haul"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Errbody can speak Ltown but me
> 
> I figured it out tho'






 Alright, Miss Sassy!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to co wash today with vo5 clarifying conditioner. Braid with hair dew and seal with kbn oil.


----------



## La Colocha

I wonder why i ever stopped using vo5 to cowash with, lawd it smells so good. I may need to pick up a few more of these on sale at cvs this week for .77cents.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Errbody can speak Ltown but me
> 
> I figured it out tho'


----------



## Ltown

Thank goodness for samples, uncle funky didn't work for me Yes, Charz I got under the hair dryer it may have been the twist. I will revisit with a braidout which do give me more defintion.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think those type gels only work on 4A hair. I have 4B hair everywhere except the nape of my neck.  Kinky-curly, Donna Marie Mira Curl, Darcy's Coiling cream, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls will not define my curl pattern.  I only get definiton when I do a twist-out using a butter with a little hold to it.  I need to give all of those products away or some type of trade.  I'm pretty sure I won't use them.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> I think those type gels only work on 4A hair. I have 4B hair everywhere except the nape of my neck.  Kinky-curly, Donna Marie Mira Curl, Darcy's Coiling cream, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls will not define my curl pattern.  I only get definiton when I do a twist-out using a butter with a little hold to it.  I need to give all of those products away or some type of trade.  I'm pretty sure I won't use them.


bronzebomb

girl lemme know about the trade


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> I think those type gels only work on 4A hair. I have 4B hair everywhere except the nape of my neck. Kinky-curly, Donna Marie Mira Curl, Darcy's Coiling cream, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls will not define my curl pattern. I only get definiton when I do a twist-out using a butter with a little hold to it. I need to give all of those products away or some type of trade. I'm pretty sure I won't use them.


 
I'm 4A and I don't use any of those curl creams or gels. I use aloe vera gelly just to slick back when needed. I'm not shingling ish because I'm lazy and to me I'm not really sure how much more these curl creams or gels define. Now of course my hair is not like everyone elses' (we're all individuals) and I get excellent definition by literally cowashing and going. I can look right now in the mirror and see every individual coil on my head. I cowashed this morning with Hairveda's Acai Berry, fully rinsed it out, then sprayed with Oyin's Juices & Berries. Done. I usually do a cream moisturizer & seal with a serum at home but today was a gym day and I ain't doing all that there . I'm telling you going natural was the best thing ever for me because I have a built in hairstyle.

So finally I got that one package I was looking for. It was from Amazon--my new revised Curly Handbook and my Mastex heat cap. Now you know that was all the po. I order from Amazon all of the time and that ish comes with a quickness. Picked up Claudies stuff. Haven't had a chance to open it yet. Will tonight.


----------



## Eisani

Hey! I still have the Mastex cap I got from Charz a cpl yrs ago. Love that ugly ol cap! I havent used up a dang thang  Doing a purple flexi set tonite using hair dew. I hope I like the results.


----------



## Charz

I'm going back to the gym next week and I am going to be swimming three times a week so I may have to revisit wet bunning.


----------



## chebaby

hello little ladies
today is a good hair day. i got third day hair for the first time ever. i started to bun last night but i wanted to see if i could get another day and i did. im going to try to go all the way until saturday. this is withough any holding product except bsp on my ends. next time i will use a holding product to make sure it last next time.

i used donna marie super butter cream to moisturize last night and so far i cannot say i like it. but im not making that for sure yet because i used it on dry hair and my hair prefers moisturizers on wet hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm really not too 'particular' with Cowash Conditioners although *my goal is to eventually just use Oyin Honey Hemp and Hairveda for Cowashing*.
> 
> I'll always keep Bear Fruit Hair's Cleansing Creams on hand too for that extra little 'kick'.


 
Mine too! I think Im going to let SheScentIt fade away...trying to get my product list to 35 items or less (duplicates are ok but I want less than 35 DIFFERENT items in rotation)....I have Yes to Carrots and Tomatoes as my local back up....I stopped detangling with condish and stopped using rinse-out condish after my wash and just started deep conditioning I used to do both but I don't know if I should or not!

*When yall DC after a wash do you use a rinse out condish then apply the DC'er or do you just go from shampoo to DC?*

Last night I ended up baggying with KBB milk and AOHC...my ends felt yuck...I am definitely co-washing tonight and perhaps baggying overnight....it really doesn't matter if I have soggy hair in the AM since I am bunning the week away anyway!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Day Ladies....Hope all is well.

Got a bill in the mail today for:  $31,000!   

Something w/my Mortgage.  Gotta get that worked out.

Okay on a brighter note:  chebaby I mailed what we talked about.  Brownie518 I mailed the Honey Love.

Getting ready to do my HTN Regimen

Oh my mini haul:

2 Follicle Boosters
2 Protein L-I's
1 Lotion
1 Oil

I use up my HTN but rarely report it, because I always have b-ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot:  I got my Denman D24 Detangling Comb in the Mail.  We'll see how it works next wash day.erplexed  

Between that, the bone combs & the Tangle Teezer and a bunch of "detangling sprays" I bet not have no more Knots or Tangles eva'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Day Ladies....Hope all is well.
> 
> Got a bill in the mail today for:  $31,000!
> 
> Something w/my Mortgage.  Gotta get that worked out.
> 
> Okay on a brighter note:  @chebaby I mailed what we talked about.  @Brownie518 I mailed the Honey Love.
> 
> Getting ready to do my HTN Regimen
> 
> Oh my mini haul:
> 
> 2 Follicle Boosters
> 2 Protein L-I's
> 1 Lotion
> 1 Oil
> 
> I use up my HTN but rarely report it, because I always have b-ups.


thanx T

and i know you do use up that htn since you use it all the time.
when i was using the dew daily i dang near finished the bottle in record time and then i stopped using it for a short period of time and now that bottle is holding on


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Mine too! I think Im going to let SheScentIt fade away...trying to get my product list to 35 items or less (duplicates are ok but I want less than 35 DIFFERENT items in rotation)....I have Yes to Carrots and Tomatoes as my local back up....I stopped detangling with condish and stopped using rinse-out condish after my wash and just started deep conditioning I used to do both but I don't know if I should or not!
> 
> *When yall DC after a wash do you use a rinse out condish then apply the DC'er or do you just go from shampoo to DC?*
> 
> Last night I ended up baggying with KBB milk and AOHC...my ends felt yuck...I am definitely co-washing tonight and perhaps baggying overnight....it really doesn't matter if I have soggy hair in the AM since I am bunning the week away anyway!


after i shampoo i go right to deep conditioner. i know some people go right to deep conditioner but dont detangle until they rinse it out and then use a final rinse to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

What I do:

Cowash
Reconstruct
Deep Condition

If I use Shampoo (which is rarely)

'Poo
CoWash
Deep Condition

Porosity Control or Nexxus Ensure is always my Final Conditioning Rinse.  Brownie518 uses a Final Conditioning Rinse after DC'ing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Day Ladies....Hope all is well.
> 
> *Got a bill in the mail today for: $31,000!*
> 
> Something w/my Mortgage. Gotta get that worked out.
> 
> Okay on a brighter note: @chebaby I mailed what we talked about. @Brownie518 I mailed the Honey Love.
> 
> Getting ready to do my HTN Regimen
> 
> Oh my mini haul:
> 
> 2 Follicle Boosters
> 2 Protein L-I's
> 1 Lotion
> 1 Oil
> 
> I use up my HTN but rarely report it, because I always have b-ups.


 
 OMG! What did Cedric the Entertainer say? "Tell 'em I aint got it! I can put a little bit on it though, but I cant just pay the whole thang"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Day Ladies....Hope all is well.
> 
> *Got a bill in the mail today for:  $31,000!*
> 
> Something w/my Mortgage.  Gotta get that worked out.
> 
> Okay on a brighter note:  @chebaby I mailed what we talked about.  @Brownie518 I mailed the Honey Love.
> 
> Getting ready to do my HTN Regimen
> 
> Oh my mini haul:
> 
> 2 Follicle Boosters
> 2 Protein L-I's
> 1 Lotion
> 1 Oil
> 
> I use up my HTN but rarely report it, because I always have b-ups.


i woulda told them they had the wrong address lmao. cant be fo lil ole me


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> What I do:
> 
> Cowash
> Reconstruct
> Deep Condition
> 
> If I use Shampoo (which is rarely)
> 
> 'Poo
> CoWash
> Deep Condition
> 
> Porosity Control or Nexxus Ensure is always my Final Conditioning Rinse.  @Brownie518 uses a Final Conditioning Rinse after DC'ing.


 
A final conditioning rinse after a DC sounds good! I may try it! I think I will start back co-washing after my shampoo'ing...seems like a "neutralizer" lol, Im making stuff up now! I only have 2 more wash days until my sew-in! Bittersweet.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> girl lemme know about the trade


 
same thing I was going to say! I love curl creams lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> OMG! What did Cedric the Entertainer say? "Tell 'em I aint got it! *I can put a little bit on it though*, but I cant just pay the whole thang"


 
@beautyaddict1913

Girl. Who? I almost fell out!



chebaby said:


> *i woulda told them they had the wrong address lmao. cant be fo lil ole me*


 
@chebaby

That's what I'm talmbout. But they can come and get this Hydratherma and this Bear Fruit Hair up in this piece tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl. Who? I almost fell out!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> That's what I'm talmbout. *But they can come and get this Hydratherma and this Bear Fruit Hair up in this piece tho'*


tell em its a gift for the wife


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *When yall DC after a wash do you use a rinse out condish then apply the DC'er or do you just go from shampoo to DC?*



I shampoo and go straight to dc, i used to not to but i can detangle with kbb hair mask, its quicker for me this way.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Got a bill in the mail today for:  $31,000!



Ay dios mio *passes out on the flo*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Girl, IK. They Trippin'. I didn't get any type of correspondence until today that, that Piece was due. 

They can come and get this.... ........ 

Shoot...I'll get an apartment. Talmbout it was the way my loan was structured when I first bought this piece or some mess.

Anyway, they just called me back and said they gone roll it into something else..something, something, something. 

Uh.....Yeah, I thought so.

Whatever.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, IK. They Trippin'. I didn't get any type of correspondence until today that, that Piece was due.
> 
> They can come and get this.... ........
> 
> Shoot...I'll get an apartment. Talmbout it was the way my loan was structured when I first bought this piece or some mess.
> 
> Anyway, they just called me back and said they gone roll it into something else..something, something, something.
> 
> Uh.....Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> Whatever.


thats how they do, they sneak them bills on you and then try to tell you you knew about it all along


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, IK. They Trippin'. I didn't get any type of correspondence until today that, that Piece was due.
> 
> They can come and get this.... ........
> 
> Shoot...I'll get an apartment. Talmbout it was the way my loan was structured when I first bought this piece or some mess.
> 
> Anyway, they just called me back and said they gone roll it into something else..something, something, something.
> 
> Uh.....Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> Whatever.



Well its good that they rolled it over but make sure you get something in writing will all the terms and conditions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats how they do, they sneak them bills on you and then try to tell you you knew about it all along*


 

Girl....Folx walking away from these houses Nationally...so they betta' stop playin'.

No, they knew they hadn't contacted me (They admitted that).  I guess they sent the bill and waited for me to contact them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Well its good that they rolled it over but make sure you get something in writing will all the terms and conditions.*


 
Yeah, I will. When I first built, my old job (A Utility Company) we had our own Credit Union (which I was still a member of). 

So, when I got my Loan, I went through them because I had done business with them for over 20 years and worked there for 16. So, they did the 'deal'. 

The Credit Union was under HR and I worked in HR for 11 years (and the company for 16 years) so I knew everybody since it was all the same department (So no telling how they structured that loan).

Right after that, the Credit Union portion of the Company was Bought Out. So, I am with another Credit Union. Don't know nobody there. 

All the folx I knew from the company either "Retired" or got bought out when this other C.U. took over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wrote Out my Regi for Saturday.  I guess I'll do my hair again then.  I should use up a coupla' things too.

BFH Honeymint Spice & Maybe the Macadamia Mango -- for CoWashing
My Dudley Cream Protein & Nexxus Emergencee

I'll prolly do the 50/50 HTN.  If I don't, I could possibly finish up a Komaza Olive.erplexed  Lemme go look at that one or I could possibly finish a Sitrinillah.

I'm always excited to use up something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wrote Out my Regi for Saturday.  I guess I'll do my hair again then.  I should use up a coupla' things too.
> 
> BFH Honeymint Spice & Maybe the Macadamia Mango -- for CoWashing
> My Dudley Cream Protein & Nexxus Emergencee
> 
> I'll prolly do the 50/50 HTN.  If I don't, I could possibly finish up a Komaza Olive.erplexed  Lemme go look at that one or I could possibly finish a Sitrinillah.
> 
> I'm always excited to use up something.


i love having my regi already mapped out. i usually dont follow it thoughmy pre poo and shampoo is always the same but i always change what i will condition with and use as a leave in and styler  lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love having my regi already mapped out. i usually dont follow it though*my pre poo and shampoo is always the same but i always change what i will condition with and use as a leave in and styler lol.


 
chebaby

Chile...Haft The Time...neither do I 

I did like using that Coconut Milk tho' as a Rinse.  I still have some left.  

If I remember, I'd like to use it again.  I keep forgetting it's in the Fridge.erplexed

My Hair Felt really, really good when I used it.  I have another Can of the Milk and 2 Cans of the Coconut Concentrate (I need to get rid of).


----------



## chebaby

i wish i knew how to make my siggy from my cell phone. i have a pic of my braid out i want to put up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wish i knew how to make my siggy from my cell phone. i have a pic of my braid out i want to put up.*


 
chebaby

ooo!  I hope you Figure it Out!  IK it's Cute.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ooo!  I hope you Figure it Out!  IK it's Cute.


thanx. i really like it. i used to hate braid outs and love twist outs but that just goes to show how much hair changes.

i gotta stop parting my hair in the middle though. im gonna end up with my hair just laying that way all the time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx. i really like it. i used to hate braid outs and love twist outs but that just goes to show how much hair changes.
> 
> i gotta stop parting my hair in the middle though.* im gonna end up with my hair just laying that way all the time*


 
   

Thanks for posting in the HOTs thread.


----------



## bronzebomb

I splurged!  I wonder if Charz will give me another pass????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

That sounds good Bronzie! Have you ever tried it before? 

btw: I came across one of your YT Videos the other day when I was looking at _PJ Hauls_....... Cute Video.

Hmp. Charz ain't thinkin' 'bout ya'll no more.  She know how ya'll do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got finish tinkering around AGAIN with my Hairveda Cart.

I'm getting excited


----------



## chebaby

wait, bronzebomb has a youtube? whats your name on there?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

Jury is still out on the shine and define.  My hair feels greasy but it may be from the dew.  My hair feels over moisturized. 

T, i wish my mortgage company would send me a bill for $31,000, I would tell them to come and get this damn house.  I would laugh in their faces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, i wish my mortgage company would send me a bill for $31,000, I would tell them to come and get this damn house. I would laugh in their faces*.


 
mkd

Girl.... I see You Feel Me   

Girl..._Thirtee One Thousand Dollas_!They must be Drunk.


----------



## Eisani

Sitting under the dryer now w/purple flexi's. After a convo w/*Fab* last nite, I pulled out the Tangle Teezer one mo' gin. My hair smacked her lips and rolled her eyes  I had to use a wide tooth comb first then f/u w/the TT otherwise it would have taken too long. 

Aloe vera juice/water in my spray bottle, Hair Dew and SSI Jojoba Serum to set. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Sitting under the dryer now w/purple flexi's. *After a convo w/*Fab* last nite, I pulled out the Tangle Teezer one mo' gin. My hair smacked her lips and rolled her eyes*  I had to use a wide tooth comb first then f/u w/the TT otherwise it would have taken too long.
> 
> Aloe vera juice/water in my spray bottle, Hair Dew and SSI Jojoba Serum to set. We'll see how it turns out.


 
Eisani

Yeah, I think Oh So Fabulous One was the one that got us all Tangl'ng & Teez'ng.  Ol' Pusha'


----------



## Eisani

mkd *GIRL!!* don't think I'm crazy, but I'm so used to seeing you with blonde hair, I mean since '07 and RBH forums even, I didn't even realize that was you


----------



## Eisani

...and I'ma need some bigger flexi rods. I feel like I'm gon have the tightest set of Mother's board on Women's Day Sunday morning curls ever!


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> @mkd *GIRL!!* don't think I'm crazy, but I'm so used to seeing you with blonde hair, I mean since '07 and RBH forums even, I didn't even realize that was you


Eisani its me girl!! I cut all the color out, I am so happy!!  I was meaning to take a pic of my cut but I can't get my timer to work to cooperate with me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> wait, @bronzebomb has a youtube? whats your name on there?


 
Took the words right out of my mouth! 

Im getting dressed to go to the gym now...my hair is still in a bun...can't wait to get back and co-wash...I LOVE this kind of weather for that reason...except those 40 degree mornings and 77 degree afternoons...what to wear huh? lol Im on here procrastinating becuz Im trying to put some music on my ipod and i never did add itunes to this computer so I gotta do that now! Looks like I wont be getting back home til 9 at the rate Im going!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth!
> 
> Im getting dressed to go to the gym now...my hair is still in a bun...can't wait to get back and co-wash...I LOVE this kind of weather for that reason...except those 40 degree mornings and 77 degree afternoons...what to wear huh? lol *Im on here procrastinating becuz Im trying to put some music on my ipod and i never did add itunes to this computer so I gotta do that now! Looks like I wont be getting back home til 9 at the rate Im going!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp.  Sounds like you making excuses beauty  That's Funny!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp. Sounds like you making excuses beauty That's Funny!


 
lol! too many excuses lol!


----------



## rosalindb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Mine too! I think Im going to let SheScentIt fade away...trying to get my product list to 35 items or less (duplicates are ok but I want less than *35 DIFFERENT items in rotation*)....I have Yes to Carrots and Tomatoes as my local back up....I stopped detangling with condish and stopped using rinse-out condish after my wash and just started deep conditioning I used to do both but I don't know if I should or not!



I just did a rough count of 10 but then remembered honey, hope to start using henna and indigo and I need to get some more aloe vera juice to take internally but will use some of it on my hair so that's 14. 

Ah just remembered the 4 Darcy & Komaza products so that's 18 (these are full size and not samples)  - let's say 20 as I may have forgotten a couple of things. 

Several products I use on my hair and skin such as black soap, rosewater, VCO etc but it is still a good benchmark to make sure that I do not exceed 20 products at any given time - I would be more comfortable if it stayed 15 or less



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *When yall DC after a wash do you use a rinse out condish then apply the DC'er or do you just go from shampoo to DC?*
> 
> Last night I ended up baggying with KBB milk and AOHC...my ends felt yuck...I am definitely co-washing tonight and perhaps baggying overnight....it really doesn't matter if I have soggy hair in the AM since I am bunning the week away anyway!


I prepoo, shampoo, DC and detangle and follow with an ACV rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may have a Ton of products, but I only try to "Rotate" a few products at a time.

I limit that by making sure only 1-3 items in the same Category is open at the same time.  I can't stand to have alot of 1/2 open jars/tubes lying around.

My Regimen stays the same throughout, but the products rotate.  Lately, I've been using one thing until it's gone.  

So, my PJ ways are changing a bit.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may have a Ton of products, but I only try to "Rotate" a few products at a time.
> 
> I limit that by making sure only 1-3 items in the same Category is open at the same time.  I can't stand to have alot of 1/2 open jars/tubes lying around.
> 
> My Regimen stays the same throughout, but the products rotate.  Lately, I've been using one thing until it's gone.
> 
> *So, my PJ ways are changing a bit.*


I knowed deh's a gawd. I knowed deh is a gawd


----------



## chebaby

i open everything as soon as i get it. when i get a product i have to use it at least once initially lol. so everything is opened and used at least once but everything isnt in rotation.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I knowed deh's a gawd. I knowed deh is a gawd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I knowed deh's a gawd. I knowed deh is a gawd


 
@Eisani

   

Hush Girl. I said I rotate a few products ---- Not that I Buy A Few Products.

Now when that happens......_We's a both know deh is a Gawd_

_*i just want you to know you wrong*_

How's the roller set coming for the Mothers Board? 

And Don't be up there tryna' get your Shout On! So, them Curls Be Bouncin' all over the place


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
@chebaby Eisani

Che...Don't Laugh at That! 

'Member we seent Her Stash...... 

That will be forever burned in my brain


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *When yall DC after a wash do you use a rinse out condish then apply the DC'er or do you just go from shampoo to DC?*


I shampoo then dc



chebaby said:


> after i shampoo i go right to deep conditioner. i know some people go right to deep conditioner but dont detangle until they rinse it out and then use a final rinse to detangle.


I use a creamy leave in as a detangler now then get in the shower and detangle one more time with my fingers. Then rinse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani
> 
> Che...Don't Laugh at That!
> 
> 'Member we seent Her Stash......
> 
> That will be forever burned in my brain


unfortunately i didnt see it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *unfortunately i didnt see it*


 
chebaby Eisani

Well Chile....if you seent it.....you'd neva' 'eva forget it!  It was in the 1st or 2nd leg of U1 B1


----------



## rosalindb

I forgot it was what was actually in rotation, I currently have about 10 to 12 depends how strict people are counting. For example I use bentonite every 3 months to clarify and AO BGA hair rescue mask every 6 months or so as a stronger protein treatment. I will definitely be trying henna and indigo in the next couple of months so it will increase soon

mkd - Has your DH changed his mind about your hair? Was it the length he was missing rather than the colour? I think your hair looks very nice


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani
> 
> Well Chile....if you seent it.....you'd neva' 'eva forget it!  It was in the 1st or 2nd leg of U1 B1


im gonna look for it tonight
i hope it wasnt taken down.......cause i WILL look.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> 
> 
> Hush Girl. I said I rotate a few products ---- Not that I Buy A Few Products.
> 
> Now when that happens......_We's a both know deh is a Gawd_
> 
> _*i just want you to know you wrong*_
> 
> How's the roller set coming for the Mothers Board?
> 
> And Don't be up there tryna' get your Shout On! So, them Curls Be Bouncin' all over the place


HA!  

I took down one roller in the back and it was still wet  I didn't sign up for this to be an all night event. I didn't really see any shine either, but I'll wait before I make judgment. I can't shout and sweat out my roots lol!! I may just flip my hair over my shoulder while I clap 

ETA: Welp, the dryer just shut off. Lemme go see if it's dry. If not, messy bun it is  I don't have the patience anymore.


----------



## mkd

@rosalindb, my DH has come around lol!  I told him I couldn't continue to walk around with my hair uneven like that.  And thank you!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> HA!
> 
> I took down one roller in the back and it was still wet  I didn't sign up for this to be an all night event. I didn't really see any shine either, but I'll wait before I make judgment. I can't shout and sweat out my roots lol!! I may just flip my hair over my shoulder while I clap
> 
> ETA: Welp, the dryer just shut off. Lemme go see if it's dry. If not, messy bun it is  I don't have the patience anymore.


this why i dont deep condition or do rollersets. i hate sitting under the dryer. shoot, the foil conditioning cap was the best $2 i ever spent lmao. and rollersetting?.......well, i still aint doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> HA!  *I may just flip my hair over my shoulder while I clap *


 
@Eisani

Hmp.

While...You Flippin' it over your Shoulda' Pleeze make sho' you don't hurt nobody!

I'm sure however you wear it...it will look very, very nice. Your Avi floors me everytime _*drools & dies*:notworthy_


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> hello little ladies
> today is a good hair day. i got third day hair for the first time ever. i started to bun last night but i wanted to see if i could get another day and i did. im going to try to go all the way until saturday. this is withough any holding product except bsp on my ends. next time i will use a holding product to make sure it last next time.
> 
> i used donna marie super butter cream to moisturize last night and so far i cannot say i like it. but im not making that for sure yet because i used it on dry hair and my hair prefers moisturizers on wet hair.


 
I like Donna Marie. I think butters work for me. I'm not going to purchase any more gels or stylers.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> same thing I was going to say! I love curl creams lol!


 
As soon as I figure out which ones I have and want to get rid of, I'm coming here first.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> That sounds good Bronzie! Have you ever tried it before?
> 
> btw: I came across one of your YT Videos the other day when I was looking at _PJ Hauls_....... Cute Video.
> 
> Hmp. @Charz ain't thinkin' 'bout ya'll no more. She know how ya'll do.


 
No, a Soror purchased it and it smelled really girly...like Jasmine. I like some "jasmine" scents.

Thanks! yep, I got a video...I thought they would have deleted them by now. The music is prohibited....i think.


chebaby said:


> wait, @bronzebomb has a youtube? whats your name on there?


 
NaturalBronzebomb...but don't tell nobody!

Girl, That YOuTube is hard work...let somebody clown me...I'll get real funky wit da ***.  I'm from Miami!
   Y'all think KimmayTube is bad....whoa!



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth!
> 
> Im getting dressed to go to the gym now...my hair is still in a bun...can't wait to get back and co-wash...I LOVE this kind of weather for that reason...except those 40 degree mornings and 77 degree afternoons...what to wear huh? lol Im on here procrastinating becuz Im trying to put some music on my ipod and i never did add itunes to this computer so I gotta do that now! Looks like I wont be getting back home til 9 at the rate Im going!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I may have a Ton of products, but I only try to "Rotate" a few products at a time.
> 
> I limit that by making sure only 1-3 items in the same Category is open at the same time. I can't stand to have alot of 1/2 open jars/tubes lying around.
> 
> My Regimen stays the same throughout, but the products rotate. Lately, I've been using one thing until it's gone.
> 
> So, my PJ ways are changing a bit.


 
PJ's should not be looking at PJ videos!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *When yall DC after a wash do you use a rinse out condish then apply the DC'er or do you just go from shampoo to DC?*
> 
> !



beautyaddict1913 - Hey!! I do a final rinse after rinsing my DC, as needed. I usually use something that is super detangling. I like using Moist 24/7 or BFH Shea Almond


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> That sounds good Bronzie! Have you ever tried it before?
> 
> btw: I came across one of your YT Videos the other day when I was *looking at PJ Hauls*....... Cute Video.
> 
> Hmp.  @Charz ain't thinkin' 'bout ya'll no more.  She know how ya'll do.



T, you gonna make a PJ Haul video? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got finish tinkering around AGAIN with my Hairveda Cart.
> 
> I'm getting excited



You get that thing under $100 yet?? 



chebaby said:


> *wait, @bronzebomb has a youtube*? whats your name on there?



Thats what I was about to say. Any links?
ETA - ok, i see her name up above...off to watch...


----------



## chebaby

why did i just come back from reading some of my old posts and realized that that carols daughter deep conditioner i found on my shelf the other day. remember that? well my old post said i had it since 2009


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> why did i just come back from reading some of my old posts and realized that that carols daughter deep conditioner i found on my shelf the other day. remember that? well *my old post said i had it since 2009*



.............


----------



## chebaby

^^^^girl i kept looking at the date of that post like nooooooooo lmao. im not using that crap.

im still reading old posts(its cool to see how my hair has changed) and i just read a post that said i didnt like curls coconut conditioner because it doesnt detangle and tightens my curls ummm ok. i LOVE that conditioner. and its one of the best detangling conditioners i have lmao.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may have a Ton of products, but I only try to "Rotate" a few products at a time.
> 
> I limit that by making sure only 1-3 items in the same Category is open at the same time.  I can't stand to have alot of 1/2 open jars/tubes lying around.
> 
> My Regimen stays the same throughout, but the products rotate.  Lately, I've been using one thing until it's gone.
> 
> So, my PJ ways are changing a bit.


IDareT'sHair
List you stash, I can just place a order with you since I don't like nothing.  Being natural it hard to find the right curl product.  I need hv almond glaze and  vatika frosting! I know you got it $$?


mkd said:


> Eisani its me girl!! Icut all the color out, I am so happy!!  I was meaning to take a pic of my cut but I can't get my timer to work to cooperate with me.





mkd, how and what are you using for your twist/braidout?  I really don't likeLot of volume in my braidout, and twistout make my hair straight on dry 
hair  So as learn what works i down to braidouts more define waves.


Eisani, do you use a hair dryer for your twist or braidout?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i took tonight off for dd's birthday. I will be up all day taking her around and we are going out to eat tonight. Nothing going on with my hair today. I will probably make wash day tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Eisani
> 
> Well Chile....if you seent it.....you'd neva' 'eva forget it!  It was in the 1st or 2nd leg of U1 B1



Waymint, my stash? I did? I dont remember  Sad thing is whateva I photographed, I'm sure it wasnt everything. #fauxshame

ETA: and IDareT'sHair don't be head waggin  

I took those rollers out last night andctalk about tiiiiiight! I fibger combed so its kinda cute, growing on me but man, I have Solid Gold dancer or Dynasty hair. Boo said it was sexy in a bedroom bully kind of way (he ignant).


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> List you stash, I can just place a order with you since I don't like nothing. Being natural it hard to find the right curl product. I need hv almond glaze and vatika frosting! I know you got it $$?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mkd, how and what are you using for your twist/braidout? I really don't likeLot of volume in my braidout, and twistout make my hair straight on dry
> hair So as learn what works i down to braidouts more define waves.
> 
> 
> @Eisani, do you use a hair dryer for your twist or braidout?


 


Eisani said:


> Waymint, my stash? I did? I dont remember  Sad thing is whateva I photographed, I'm sure it wasnt everything. #fauxshame
> 
> ETA: and @IDareT'sHair don't be head waggin
> 
> I took those rollers out last night andctalk about tiiiiiight! I fibger combed so its kinda cute, growing on me but man, I have Solid Gold dancer or Dynasty hair. Boo said it was sexy in a bedroom bully kind of way (he ignant).


@Ltown, I use a leave in, right now dew is my favorite but I am alternating it with KBB milk and SSI coco creme leave in. Then a styler, like oyin shine and define or bee mine curly butter or darcy's curl creme or whatever else I pull out and then twist and sit under the dryer for like 45 minutes. I stopped rolling the ends because I don't like the twist and curl anymore. My hair looks more natural if I just let the ends curl up naturally. 

I think I want to grab some vatika frosting from HV. That is all I want though. 

Eisani, I  at solid gold dancer hair. I bet its really cute


----------



## Eisani

I just did a search for my name and the word stash. I got tickled when I saw this- I dont even remember starting this thread, but  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=358189&highlight=stash

ETA Ltown I generally let my twist outs air dry. I can probably count on one hand the number of times I sat under the for one.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good morning ladies! I am at work & sooo sleepy! Last night I co-washed with honey hemp & did a flat twist-out with dew, bsp (for sealing) and shine and define....my hair is HUGE bcuz of course it wasn't dry this morning when it was time to take it down! I may have used too much BSP because my hands feels kind of waxy when I touch my hair....I hate that! Nonetheless, its soft and defined just a little frizzy in the front where I can't afford frizz lol....o well! 

I am definitely re-purchasing the honey hemp and the bsp bcuz I love it for my edges, not sure about it for sealing though...still debating on the dew and shine and define...trying to get my list together for the next leg of the no-buy...I better go ahead and stock up on whatever is on this list becuz I'm definitely making some changes this time!


----------



## Charz

The Hairveda Sale on the site specifies that it is a "conditioner event"

hmmmmm


----------



## La Colocha

Got some more vo5 this morning 2 vanilla mint tea clarifying conditioners and 2 raspberry balancing conditioners. They smell so good, i also got my vitacost order today and they packaged everything really well. Will order from them again.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Got some more vo5 this morning 2 vanilla mint tea clarifying conditioners and 2 raspberry balancing conditioners. They smell so good, i also got my vitacost order today and they packaged everything really well. *Will order from them again*.



To the bolded, no, i take that back, my shave creams are like water and they are supposed to be the consistancy of unpetrolium jelly.erplexed Every thing else was ok, let me email them.


----------



## La Colocha

Well they said they would send me out a new order so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> The Hairveda Sale on the site specifies that it is a* "conditioner event"*
> 
> hmmmmm


  Say what? On FB she said the entire site. What time does it begin anyway?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Well they said they would send me out a new order so we shall see how it goes.


 
That's great


----------



## chebaby

chile it is HOT today. woooo it feels good. but it would feel better if i didnt have to wear a uniform.
anyway i got another day out of my braid out. but i had my windows down and one side of my hair got blow away lmao. i shook it out and made it work though. and you know what. im going to wear this style all the way till saturday.


----------



## Charz

curlyhersheygirl

I'm thinking the conditioners will have deeper discounts than the other products.


----------



## chebaby

i found my TT today  

i will be using it this sunday to do my braids


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm thinking the conditioners will have deeper discounts than the other products.


 
this sale is so unorganized! Its the day before and we still don't know whether it starts at mindnight or 7am or whats on sale or anything! She normally would have sent an email with the details by now! Im still going to buy some stuff...Im just saying


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> chile it is HOT today. woooo it feels good. but it would feel better if i didnt have to wear a uniform.
> anyway i got another day out of my braid out. but i had my windows down and one side of my hair got blow away lmao. i shook it out and made it work though. and you know what. im going to wear this style all the way till saturday.



Its 62 here, so wasn't expecting that, they said rain and thunderstorms. Maybe later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you gonna make a PJ Haul video? *
> 
> * You get that thing under $100 yet??*


 
Brownie 

No & No.

.............


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Its 62 here, so wasn't expecting that, they said rain and thunderstorms. Maybe later.


its supposed to be 75 here tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Welp.  I guess I'll be up till midnight tonight waitin' to pay BJ her Monneeee

Getting ready to do my HTN Regi in a few.  I should baggy, but I prolly won't.

I am SO HAPPY tomorrow's Friday!  I don't know what to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LAWD....Imma Be Up Late.  I'm Sleepy already.

Somebody gone hafta' post some gif's to keep me awake

I can't think about it.  And....I'm out of coffee.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm thinking the conditioners will have deeper discounts than the other products.


 
Charz well if that's the case I'll be in trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Charz *well if that's the case I'll be in trouble *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Lawd....Me Too! 

So.....Was that $31,000 _really bj's invoice?????_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD....Imma Be Up Late.  I'm Sleepy already.
> 
> Somebody gone hafta' post some gif's to keep me awake
> 
> I can't think about it.  And....I'm out of coffee.




Idart'shair, you are a serious PJ staying up to order.  There is a poster in naturally curly swap selling 5 HV product bundle for $65, your stinill or what is in the mixs, never seen a big sale like that.  I can't stay up for homework let alone products.  I will try to order glaze, frosting when i get up at 3am if it's gone


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie
> 
> No & No.
> 
> .............



...oh, okay, then. 



chebaby said:


> its supposed to be 75 here tomorrow



Its gonna be 70 here tomorrow.  Never mind that it was just like 47 yesterday. I don't care how bad my back hurts, I'll be out!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *@**Ida**rt'shair, you are a serious PJ staying up to order*. There is a poster in naturally curly swap selling 5 HV product bundle for $65, your stinill or what is in the mixs, never seen a big sale like that. I can't stay up for homework let alone products. I will try to order glaze, frosting when i get up at 3am if it's gone


 
@Ltown

BJ Gots to get PAID 

Yeah, I'll be Up. I'm not a "Nap" person like @La Colocha or @Brownie518 

look:_although haft the time Brownie ain't takin' no nap_)

Anyway, if I thought I could take a quickie nap I would, but Chile I'd be sleep until Mornin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd....Me Too!
> 
> So.....Was that $31,000 _really bj's invoice?????_



...



Ltown said:


> @Idart'shair, you are a serious PJ staying up to order.  There is a poster in naturally curly swap selling 5 HV product bundle for $65, *your stinill or what is* in the mixs, never seen a big sale like that.  I can't stay up for homework let alone products.  I will try to order glaze, frosting when i get up at 3am if it's gone



I am dyin' over here!!! 

A conditioner event? So maybe the Methi will be 50% off after all.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> *I am dyin' over here!!!*
> 
> A conditioner event? So maybe the Methi will be 50% off after all.....


 
Why errbody know what Ltown be sayin' but me

Ltown --- $65.00 for 5 products ain't no good deal IMO


----------



## Brownie518

The HV sale is supposed to start at midnight, EST, according to Facebook...its an 'individual item and green bag sale.'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The HV sale is supposed to start at midnight, EST, according to Facebook...*its an 'individual item *and green bag sale.'


 
Brownie518

I don't want no mess  What's that mean?

I don't like 'catch phrases'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD....Imma Be Up Late.  I'm Sleepy already.
> 
> Somebody gone hafta' post some gif's to keep me awake
> 
> I can't think about it.  And....I'm out of coffee.



If you can hold out, I'll be up. I had to take my narcotics for my back earlier and fell out so I'm up.  We can chat!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't want no mess  What's that mean?
> 
> I don't like 'catch phrases'



She means individual items will be on sale, as well as Green Grab bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> If you can hold out, I'll be up. I had to take my narcotics for my back earlier and fell out so I'm up.  We can chat!


 
Brownie518

Imma Hold Out  BJ Gotta get her Monneeee

She bet not be playin' tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma Hold Out  BJ Gotta get her Monneeee
> 
> She bet not be playin' tho'.



I'll be up anyway...so I'll check in and see what she workin' with. 
Where is everybody else???


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Why errbody know what Ltown be sayin' but me
> 
> Ltown --- $65.00 for 5 products ain't no good deal IMO



Oh it 2 sirn, 2 whipp, 1 ea of costa, 24/7, amla rinse.  I don't know


----------



## Ltown

I thought it was 50 percent off?


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Oh it 2 sirn, 2 whipp, 1 ea of costa, 24/7, amla rinse.  I don't know



Does that add up to 65? IDK. I hope it includes shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Oh it 2 sirn, 2 whipp, 1 ea of costa, 24/7, amla rinse. I don't know*


 
Ltown

That is a good deal.


----------



## chebaby

im here. i dont want no HV but i am tempted to buy SOMETHING.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> I thought it was 50 percent off?



UP to 50%, it says....


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Does that add up to 65? IDK. I hope it includes shipping.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That is a good deal.




I'm not buying it but she say shipping included with confirmation.  So hv lovers here and lurking go to NC swap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im here. i dont want no HV but i am tempted to buy SOMETHING.*


 
chebaby

Girl...I thought you wanted a bottle of Cocosta.


----------



## mkd

All I want is some vatika frosting and maybe a sintrinillah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I thought you wanted a bottle of Cocosta.


naw i have a bottle.


----------



## EllePixie

Hey ladies! Just popping in. I gotta decline on the HairVeda sale...I bought a Mason Pearson brush and was like let me put myself back on a no buy...30% off is okay though...I just want some Whipped Gelly and the Moist condish...but I know her shipping is going to make me angry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see your Methi and your Rinse are both 50%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I see your Methi and your Rinse are both 50%



...thanks, T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....some 'decent' prices.  I guess I'll pick up another Sitrinillah, another Phyto, MoistPRO & Moist 24/7.  

A rinse since Brownie518 luvres it so much.  Maybe an AG and a VF.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....some 'decent' prices.  I guess I'll pick up another Sitrinillah, another Phyto, MoistPRO & Moist 24/7.
> 
> *A rinse since @Brownie518 luvres it so much*.  Maybe an AG and a VF.



You never used it?? I just used that this morning, too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I think Im getting 3 jars of sitrinillah, some phyto, moist 24/7 and whipped gelly and vatika frosting...sitrinillah is the only thing I ABSOLUTELY HAVE to buy...everything else is negotiable!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I think Im getting 3 jars of sitrinillah, some phyto, moist 24/7 and whipped gelly and vatika frosting...*sitrinillah is the only thing I ABSOLUTELY HAVE to buy...everything else is negotiable!*


 
Hmp.  You right about that  That Phyto is some good stuff too.  So is MoistPRO & 24/7

I loves it ALL!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> BJ Gots to get PAID
> 
> Yeah, I'll be Up. I'm not a "Nap" person like @La Colocha or @Brownie518
> 
> look:_although haft the time Brownie ain't takin' no nap_)
> 
> Anyway, if I thought I could take a quickie nap I would, but Chile I'd be sleep until Mornin'.



I'm an og i need my naps, hey ladies, so glad i took off tonight we had fun, and now i am going to relax.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, La!! Glad DD had a nice night! You getting any HV??


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La!! Glad DD had a nice night! You getting any HV??



Thanks ms.b, naw im not getting anything, there is nothing that i want but some sleep. She selling that?


----------



## Brownie518

Haha, if she was, I'd take some, too!! I'm ready to knock out right now!!


----------



## chebaby

i think i may order a 12oz jar of conditioning mask from buttersnbars.
they have a new herbal conditioning mask which is the same thing with added oils and brahmi powder. i may not get that one.
on the other hand i want some sweet hair putting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ms.b, naw im not getting anything, *there is nothing that i want but some sleep. She selling that?*


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  If she could....she shole would try to sell some & make dat Monneee

BJ Don't Play



Brownie518 said:


> *Haha, if she was, I'd take some, too!! I'm ready to knock out right now!!*


 
Brownie518

Uh Huh....... Yeah, I Know.

Scalp Massage + Nap = inocchio


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Glad BabyGirl had a nice day.  And Glad you took the evening off to make it special for her!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Glad BabyGirl had a nice day.  And Glad you took the evening off to make it special for her!



Yes she is knocked out already, i won't be too far behind.

I found my rusk shampoo online, i never ordered from the place before but i may try it. I will get a few bottles to last for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes she is knocked out already, i won't be too far behind.*
> 
> I found my rusk shampoo online, i never ordered from the place before but i may try it. I will get a few bottles to last for a while.


 
@La Colocha

How Cute is that

Yeah hurry and place that order before they restock with the changed formula


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> How Cute is that
> 
> Yeah hurry and place that order before they restock with the changed formula



Yeah it says in stock so i am going to do that. Then i can worry about searching for something else later.


----------



## La Colocha

Well i think i have my staples down for now, i guess subject to change in the future.

Shampoo- rusk calm
conditioner/co wash- vo5
dc- kbb mask
leave in- oyin hair dew
sealant- It was kbn oil and fluertzy oil but when these are gone it will be my own ceremide mix and hv almond glaze.

I probably won't buy from bfh anymore, no particular reason why. Other than cutting down on vendors and shipping costs. Sage will be my go to place to order what i need and maybe vitacost for my oils if they come correct on my situation.


----------



## chebaby

i wanted to get ohm sweet hair pudding but they dont take paypal from what i can see. so i might get a 16oz jar of HV whipped gelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well i think i have my staples down for now, i guess subject to change in the future.
> 
> Shampoo- rusk calm
> *conditioner/co wash- vo5*
> dc- kbb mask
> leave in- oyin hair dew
> sealant- It was kbn oil and fluertzy oil but when these are gone it will be my own ceremide mix and hv almond glaze.
> 
> I probably won't buy from bfh anymore, no particular reason why. Other than cutting down on vendors and shipping costs. Sage will be my go to place to order what i need and maybe vitacost for my oils if they come correct on my situation.


 
@La Colocha

I just read in the What Did You Buy thread, somebody bought VO5 Pomegrante & Grapeseed. 

I'll hafta' look for that one when I finish the 15 bottles I have left. I counted them the other day. 

It was 30+!

But that includes Suave & White Rain too (for my Henna Rinse-Outs)


----------



## chebaby

pomegrante and grapeseed sounds so good. my fave is still the black berry one. it is very thin but oh so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> pomegrante and grapeseed sounds so good. *my fave is still the black berry one. it is very thin but oh so good.*


 
chebaby

Yeah...I have a coupla' those


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I just read in the What Did You Buy thread, somebody bought VO5 Pomegrante & Grapeseed.
> 
> I'll hafta' look for that one when I finish the 15 bottles I have left. I counted them the other day.
> 
> It was 30+!
> 
> But that includes Suave & White Rain too (for my Henna Rinse-Outs)



Girl, i don't even want to use all that suave i got before. I can always take them back, i still have the receipts. I always cackle when i see all that shampoo sitting there without the conditioner.



chebaby said:


> pomegrante and grapeseed sounds so good. my fave is still the black berry one. it is very thin but oh so good.



They smell so damn good, make me want to slap dh, i don't know why i ever left vo5 alone, Wasn't nothing wrong with that conditioner


----------



## chebaby

i like vo5 but my fave cheapie is suave tropical coconut conditioner  sadly i have not been able to find it lately in any target. i always see the shampoo even just one bottle but no conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i like vo5 but my fave cheapie is suave tropical coconut conditioner  sadly i have not been able to find it lately in any target. *i always see the shampoo even just one bottle but no conditioner.*



Lmao, girl you know how we do, that was a lhcf sista that took that conditioner.


For shame, yall know what, when i get done with this bottle of rusk i will go back to avalon organics, i can get that on the ground. I used it early in my journey and then became a pj. They also have a new olive and grapeseed shampoo and conditioner, ceremide heaven. Told yall that staple list was subject to change.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, sage sells ohm and she takes paypal.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, sage sells ohm and she takes paypal.


i know, i wouldnt mind ordering from them but my computer keeps saying something about third party being able to see when i go to check out.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i know, i wouldnt mind ordering from them but my computer keeps saying something about third party being able to see when i go to check out.


Thats weird. 

I am still trying to decide if I am going to buy anything from HV.  I mean I guess I could use regular coconut oil.  VF smells sooooo good though.


----------



## mkd

I really like oyin.  Can one DC with the honey hemp?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I really like oyin. *Can one DC with the honey hemp?*


 
You sure can


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Thats weird.
> 
> I am still trying to decide if I am going to buy anything from HV. I mean I guess I could use regular coconut oil. VF smells sooooo good though.


 
mkd if you have coconut oil you should use it up before u buy more VF! Thats what Im going to do! I am going to catch the VF during Fall Madness in October or September whenever it is! Gonna try to be smart about this sale!


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @mkd if you have coconut oil you should use it up before u buy more VF! Thats what Im going to do! I am going to catch the VF during Fall Madness in October or September whenever it is! Gonna try to be smart about this sale!


beautyaddict1913, you are so right.  I have an unopened VF and a new jar of regular coconut oil.  I will catch HV in the fall.


----------



## chebaby

i used to deep condition with HH all the time but its too moisturizing for me and can cause mushiness. thats great though for someone with seriously dry hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies i am calling it quits for tonight, i see t crashed. I will talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

I am DCing with plain ol Lustrasilk Argan oil version. I am still in the mini box braids. Still chuggin along on this nobuy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Its almost time! And most of yall are sleep! I know its not that serious, the sale is 3 days long and she doesnt make the stuff til we order it anyway so I doubt if it will run out but I wanted to go ahead and snatch up some stuff so I can stop thinking about it lol...I just spritzed my hair with a little water and moisturized with Qhem OHHB and AOHC...feels great! Gonna wear a bun tomoro! I will let yall know what I end up getting from BJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.  Got it Done!  Woke up at exactly 11:59  

I'll Holla' at you all later on today!  YAY!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just ordered 3 Sitrinillahs, 2 Moist 24/7 and 1 whipped gelly...$11 for shipping


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Its almost time! And most of yall are sleep! I know its not that serious, the sale is 3 days long and she doesnt make the stuff til we order it anyway so I doubt if it will run out but I wanted to go ahead and snatch up some stuff so I can stop thinking about it lol...I just spritzed my hair with a little water and moisturized with Qhem OHHB and AOHC...feels great! Gonna wear a bun tomoro! I will let yall know what I end up getting from BJ!



beautyaddict1913, what baffle me is if HV make products base on order, why is items unavailable?  I was able to order vf, glaze, you all lovely sintrnill was gone.

IDareT'sHair, glad you got your orders in, don't you all be complaining about being sleepy.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, hope that everyone got what they wanted from the hv sale. I am up early this morning, just catching up on some stuff before i head out to run errands.


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased the Methi Sativa set, Noinah Butter, & $10 soap grab bag.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to return all this suave conditioner today, i can just imagine the looks on the cashiers faces but oh well, unused i am getting my money back. Then i will save it to go twards my bf purchases. So glad i kept these receipts or it would be a waste.


----------



## Charz

I got 10 bottles of Moist 24/7. 

I was too late for the Sittinillah 

I got drunk last night for St. Patricks Day and my guy spent the night. I passed out but woke up with my hair pulled back and my scarf on.  He's so sweet <3


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I wanted to try the methis set but it's gone


----------



## chebaby

i ended up getting my sweet hair pudding. my local store will be getting hv comeapril so ill get my whipped gelly then.


----------



## Shay72

So I put in my Hairveda order. All the body oils dropped out the cart by the time I went to pay. They weren't on sale but I wanted some . So I bought 4 sitrinillahs and 2 avosoyas. Since this wasn't one of my huge hauls I decided I would share quantities .


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> So I put in my Hairveda order. All the body oils dropped out the cart by the time I went to pay. They weren't on sale but I wanted some . So I bought* 4 sitrinillahs* and 2 avosoyas. Since this wasn't one of my huge hauls I decided I would share quantities .


 


Charz said:


> I got 10 bottles of Moist 24/7.
> 
> I was too late for the *Sittinillah*
> 
> I got drunk last night for St. Patricks Day and my guy spent the night. I passed out but woke up with my hair pulled back and my scarf on. He's so sweet <3


 
I tried to get some too, don't understand how a 3 days sale made to order and you can't. I'm done with online vendors.


----------



## chebaby

sitrinilla is not sold out.


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> So I put in my Hairveda order. All the body oils dropped out the cart by the time I went to pay. They weren't on sale but I wanted some . So I bought 4 sitrinillahs and 2 avosoyas. Since this wasn't one of my huge hauls I decided I would share quantities .


 
that's what I'm talking about!!! 4 Sitrinillahs!!



chebaby said:


> i ended up getting my sweet hair pudding. my local store will be getting hv comeapril so ill get my whipped gelly then.


 
Is this the Ohm???  Tell me how this works. I want to try it, but I'm not sure it'll work on my 4B hair.



Charz said:


> I got 10 bottles of Moist 24/7.
> 
> I was too late for the Sittinillah
> 
> I got drunk last night for St. Patricks Day and my guy spent the night. I passed out but woke up with my hair pulled back and my scarf on. He's so sweet <3


 
10?  Dang, am I sleeping on this?
What happened?  It shows that they are almost gone...


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> sitrinilla is not sold out.


 

Thanks for that. I went back and got 8 Sitrinillahs and 8 moist 24/7

I will cancel my first order. I also got it shipped to my job to avoid paying tax. Since she offeres a discount on shipping to the DMV my shipping was just 7.95.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> sitrinilla is not sold out.


 
Really it show that when you go to paypay, I'm at work so can't order oh well don't need it.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

I use it to detangle my hair in the shower.


----------



## La Colocha

Get it in charz, is anyone interested in doing a no-buy with me for the month of april? I have been splurging on other stuff so i will do a no-buy for the month of april to counter that. I won't buy anything but groceries for that month. I don't need a thing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> sitrinilla is not sold out.


 
Thanks for the info.
I got 4 sitrinilla, 4 acai, 4 moist 24/7, 2 cocasta oil


----------



## Eisani

Debating... I havent ordered HV since somebody (not BJ)  tried to play me on my discount. I didnt like that.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finally have henna on my hair, lol.

I did a new mix:
black tea
henna
aloe vera
BFH con
wheat germ and jbco

I put the henna in a bottle and applied with gloves.  It went on smooth and no mess. I am soo happy.  We will see what my hair looks like.  I have used tea in the past and it has help to darken the red a bit.

I used up a bottle of Redken Extreme con, it is a repurchase but once I have used up other cons.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Get it in charz, is anyone interested in doing a no-buy with me for the month of april? I have been splurging on other stuff so i will do a no-buy for the month of april to counter that. I won't buy anything but groceries for that month. I don't need a thing.


 
I'm still in Charz no buy so I'm in. I was able to buy sitrinillah bc it is a staple. I may switch avosoya to a hair product but right now it is body so that was okay too. I believe Charz said we didn't necessarily need to list double duty products as staples to be able to replace them.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Get it in charz, is anyone interested in doing a no-buy with me for the month of april? I have been splurging on other stuff so i will do a no-buy for the month of april to counter that. I won't buy anything but groceries for that month. I don't need a thing.


 
I'll do a no buy with you definately on products!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm still in Charz no buy so I'm in. I was able to buy sitrinillah bc it is a staple. I may switch avosoya to a hair product but right now it is body so that was okay too. I believe Charz said we didn't necessarily need to list double duty products as staples to be able to replace them.



I forgot you did more than one leg.


Ot- do you ladies like yankee candles? I got some on sale at the store in tranquil escape and it smells so good, like vo5 in a candle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha I love yankee candles. I go straight to the source to get them since they're based not to far from me. You should try the new summer stuff


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I hear that Qhemet is having her sale next month...if so my list is MADE:

CTDG
MTCG
AOHC
BRBC
OHHB
HTSG
Amla Pomade

Can't wait! We are always waiting for SOME BIG SALE lol...Poor us!


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha I love yankee candles. I go straight to the source to get them since they're based not to far from me. You should try the new summer stuff



I will look and see if the store i got mine from gets them in the future. Trying to get back on budget and these were the medium size for $7.99.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> I will look and see if the store i got mine from gets them in the future. *Trying to get back on budget* and these were the medium size for $7.99.


 
I hear that. I'm taking your idea about shopping one of those "one stop shop" places to get my hair stuff. Shipping costs from too many places are just .


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hear that. I'm taking your idea about shopping one of those "one stop shop" places to get my hair stuff. Shipping costs from too many places are just .



Girl i'm telling you, and get what you can local also. Shipping is high, you have to buy the products and paying the shipping is like another product you don't get to use. That adds up and with food and gas going up can't do it. I read an article today about how the prices are rising and not stopping anytime soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Girl i'm telling you, and get what you can local also. Shipping is high, you have to buy the products and paying the shipping is like another product you don't get to use. That adds up and with food and gas going up can't do it. I read an article today about how the prices are rising and not stopping anytime soon.


 
I wish I could get stuff locally for my hair. My Target doesn't carry the natural hair stuff but the up side is I get free shipping @ $50. I've cut down my online vendors list TREMENDOUSLY. If the deal is great then I'll buy and it must cover shipping and then some.


----------



## hannan

Hello, girlies! Happy spring break to me!  Last final was yesterday. 

What are your favorite kbb scents? The fruity ones sound great but some say they've changed.

I'm still on that no-buy, though.  I used my one and only pass to get oils earlier this month.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wish I could get stuff locally for my hair*. My Target doesn't carry the natural hair stuff but the up side is I get free shipping @ $50. I've cut down my online vendors list TREMENDOUSLY. If the deal is great then I'll buy and it must cover shipping and then some.



Have you tried googling natural hair products in your area? Some places maybe small so you would not hear about them,


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Have you tried googling natural hair products in your area? Some places maybe small so you would not hear about them,


 
No I haven't. I will try that; thanks alot.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies! I passed on HV.  I don't need anything and I need to stop just getting stuff because its on sale.  

Something has my hair feeling like straw, I think its the vatika frosting.   I may need to stop using it for a minute.  Anyway, going to do my aphogee 2step tonight.


----------



## chebaby

yall tell me why my sage already shipped.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies! I passed on HV.  I don't need anything and I need to stop just getting stuff because its on sale.
> 
> Something has my hair feeling like straw, I think its the vatika frosting.   I may need to stop using it for a minute.  Anyway, going to do my* aphogee 2step tonight.*


me too girl. im finally gonna get up aff my butt and do it. i love what it does for my hair but for some reason i hate sitting under that dryer and letting it get hard


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> yall tell me why my sage already shipped.


 
That's what I'm talking 'bout


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ot- do you ladies like yankee candles? I got some on sale at the store in tranquil escape and it smells so good, like vo5 in a candle.


 
@La Colocha

I stopped burning candles years ago. I use the Concentrated Home Fragrance Oils in an Oil Burner. I love Yankee Scents in the Oils. I also like them from Bath & Body and The Body Shop. 

The Oil is less messy and since it's concentrated a little goes a long way. It scents up my Entire House.

Oh, and I use the Yankee Gel things in my Car.



chebaby said:


> *yall tell me why my sage already shipped.*


 


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's what I'm talking 'bout*


 
@chebaby That's Good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Uh....Did somebody JUST ask what I got from Hairveda? Okay.....

_*i know ya'll didn't...i'm just playin'*_

3 MoistPRO
1 Sitrinillah
2 Moist 24/7
2 Acai Phyto
2 Ph Rinse

That's all (so far)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh....Did somebody JUST ask what I got from Hairveda? Okay.....
> 
> _*i know ya'll didn't...i'm just playin'*_
> 
> 3 MoistPRO
> 1 Sitrinillah
> 2 Moist 24/7
> 2 Acai Phyto
> 2 Ph Rinse
> 
> That's all (so far)


 sounds good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing my little 2 Strands.  Finished up 1 Bottle of BFH Honeymint Spice Cleansing Conditioner.  1 Bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.  

Have more BFH Cleansers & more Emergencee.

Will finish up the Dudley's next wash day and then move on to SSI Okra and Cathy Howse DC'er (Will finish up Sitrinillah & Komaza with the UBH since they tell you to follow up w/Moisture. 

Getting ready to steam with HTN Moisture Boost DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

i started to get some hv but then i realized i wouldnt get it until april and its coming to my store in april so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Shay72

Didn't know if you knew, but Jasmine is closing up shop and having a "Close Out Sale" Once the products are gone she is peace-out.

However, I look for her to come back *crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to rinse this Emergencee out and Steam. BRB!

Oh, my HTN Haul and my other UBH Conditioner came today.  (They to' her up in that one thread)  

Imma try it tho'.  chebaby and Cream Tee said it was really good.erplexed  I got 2 bottles now anyway.

*holds nose because of the supa' strong pepperminty smell.  Smells like Altoids on Steroids


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Shay72
> 
> Didn't know if you knew, but Jasmine is closing up shop and having a "Close Out Sale" Once the products are gone she is peace-out.
> 
> However, I look for her to come back *crosses fingers*


 
 WOW i just went to the site and most things are already sold out so I guess she will be closing soon.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies! I purchase some HV, I was upset that she was all sold out of almond glaze! I did get Moist 24/7, Moist Pro, Acai Phyto Berry, Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Hey Ladies! I purchase some HV, I was upset that she was all sold out of almond glaze! *I did get Moist 24/7, Moist Pro, Acai Phyto Berry, Sitrinillah.*


 
destine2grow

Good Girl Destine.  You got some Great Stuff there Girlie!

If she has another Sale, you can get the AG then.  And yes, you need it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Shay72
> 
> Didn't know if you knew, but Jasmine is closing up shop and having a "Close Out Sale" Once the products are gone she is peace-out.
> 
> However, I look for her to come back *crosses fingers*


i wonder why shes closing up. i know many people loved her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll woulda' cracked up if ya'll woulda' see how I jumped straight up out the bed to pay bj her monneeee!

I was knocked out and I just sprung straight up.  It was even comical to me.

I got some serious issues ya'll.

.......


----------



## Eisani

^^As long as you know 

Me? I feel like falling out in the floor and having a tantrum just because. I think I need a drank or three


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I finally have henna on my hair, lol.
> 
> I did a new mix:
> black tea
> henna
> aloe vera
> BFH con
> wheat germ and jbco
> 
> I put the henna in a bottle and applied with gloves.  It went on smooth and no mess. I am soo happy.  We will see what my hair looks like.  I have used tea in the past and it has help to darken the red a bit.
> 
> I used up a bottle of Redken Extreme con, it is a repurchase but once I have used up other cons.



I forgot to list fruit pectin in my mix.  My henna rinse out was quick and easy!

My hair feels great.  I had a nice shine on my naked hair.  This mix is a keeper!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> ^^As long as you know
> 
> *Me? I feel like falling out in the floor and having a tantrum just because. I think I need a drank or three*


 
@Eisani

Girl I looked Skrait Crazy....Like the Smoke Detectors went off or something ...... 

You woulda' thought she was givin' 'em away

Girl....What's Wrong?erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Idk what's wrong- cabin fever? My spirit is just restless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair Idk what's wrong- cabin fever? *My spirit is just restless.*


 
Eisani

Well Lawd....at least you ain't buying _"stuff"_ -- so that's good.

Feel Better Soon. 

(I hate days like that)  It'll pass.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani, itll pass. i get like that sometimes. just makes me angry and restless for no reason lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Did your box come?


----------



## chebaby

i think im just going to put the aphogee protein on the front loose section of my hair and the cj repair me on the rest. then im going to rinse and do a braid out.
i might use cj honey butter as my leave in/styler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I tried out my Denman Double Detangling Comb.  Once I rinse this conditioner out, I will try it for real.

This week, Imma try Afroveda's Moringa Detangler and test it out.  I don't want to have more than 3 detanglers in rotation.  

I tried Jasmines Silk Detangler last week (and it did the job).  I'll try AV this week and maybe "It's A 10" or MOP next week.  

Now that I think of it, I may pull out a bottle of HV Hydrasilicia and start on that tho'.  I have a coupla' those.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. The weather is so nice today. Over 70. Gorgeous out...tomorrow, however,the high is supposed to be 46 degrees 

I got:

2 Methi Setiva sets
3 Vatika Frosting
1 AvoSoya
1 CoCasta
2 pH Rinses

So, no more conditioners for me for a long while


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you box come?


no dang PO. i hope they didnt lose it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no dang PO.* i hope they didnt lose it.*


 
Nah....maybe tomorrow  I was hoping today tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lettin' my hair cool down a bit and then will rinse it out and _'detangle'_. 

Soakin' Wet really helped last wash day, so hopefully, my knotting problems are solved.

I need to solve these issues early on.erplexed

Well....I got several nice combs for detangling and some detangler.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lettin' my hair cool down a bit and then will rinse it out and _'detangle'_.
> 
> Soakin' Wet really helped last wash day, so hopefully, my knotting problems are solved.
> 
> I need to solve these issues early on.erplexed
> 
> Well....I got several nice combs for detangling and some detangler.


you just reminded me i purchased a pretty pricey comb from honey fig. i have not seen that comb since i cant keep up with nothing. i dont remember what it looked like or what i did with it. and i think i paid over $20 for that comb.


----------



## chebaby

just looked on honeyfig website. it was a seamless comb by ghair. i gotta look for that thing, if its amazing ill replace my shower comb with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just looked on honeyfig website. it was a seamless comb by ghair. *i gotta look for that thing, if its amazing ill replace my shower comb with it.*


 
chebaby

Yep...I offically "Retired" the good ol' Jilbere.  I've moved on.

Now Go Look for Dat Comb!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...Don't Scream BUT ----- If AV has a "Sale" I might be _tempted_ to get another one of those Moringa Ginger Detanglers.....

*i know*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Don't Scream BUT ----- If AV has a "Sale" I might be _tempted_ to get another one of those Moringa Ginger Detanglers.....
> 
> *i know*


is it really good?
i dont use detanglers, just regular conditioner but im curious.


----------



## mkd

Poor Jasmines.  I guess once everyone figured out where to buy her bases, they eliminated the middle man. 

i am still mad at how the PO stole Brownie518's box.  bastids.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> *Poor Jasmines.  I guess once everyone figured out where to buy her bases, they eliminated the middle man. *
> 
> i am still mad at how the PO stole @Brownie518's box.  bastids.


do you think thats what happened?
if it did thats messed up that she got caught in the middle of AV mess. and people are still buying from AV so why not jasmines. although i must admit AV had a better selection


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd @chebaby

Re: Jassie -- I think her "Life" Just got busy. She has a small child, relocated to another City/State, had to get 'settled'.  

I just think she got too busy to think about it and really focus on it like she wanted/needed to.

@mkd

Girl, I know. About the PO takin' that box.

Laughing at you tho'.

@chebaby

I like the detangler. It was prolly a combo of the double row comb, my technique and the product.

But I've never had any problems w/AV (personally). Uh....If it were on Sale....Yeah....I'd prolly get another bottle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby
> 
> Re: Jassie -- I think her "Life" Just got busy. She has a small child, relocated to another City/State, had to get 'settled'.
> 
> I just think she got too busy to think about it and really focus on it like she wanted/needed to.
> 
> @mkd
> 
> Girl, I know. About the PO takin' that box.
> 
> Laughing at you tho'.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I like the detangler. It was prolly a combo of the double row comb, my technique and the product.
> 
> *But I've never had any problems w/AV (personally). Uh....If it were on Sale....Yeah....I'd prolly get another bottle*.


i dont think there was any problems with the rest of her stuff. just the butters.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> do you think thats what happened?
> if it did thats messed up that she got caught in the middle of AV mess. and people are still buying from AV so why not jasmines. although i must admit AV had a better selection


I absolutely think that is what happened.  I think AV survived because I don't think all her stuff is bases, i think she adds to her bases.  jasmines stuff is a base poured into a new container.  I bought the based of her shea souffle last week, i like it a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah....I still used my Beloved _Tangle Teezer_ to Smooth Errthang down once I combed through it w/the Denman.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I wouldn't be surprised if AV goes under next.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I absolutely think that is what happened.  I think AV survived because I don't think all her stuff is bases, i think she adds to her bases.  jasmines stuff is a base poured into a new container.  I bought the based of her shea souffle last week, i like it a lot.


wow thats crazy. theres a whole thread over on naturallycurly about bases and i started to read it but really didnt care i aint buying no gallon of nothing because my attention span aint that long. i would be over the product before it even hit my door step lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I absolutely think that is what happened. I think AV survived because I don't think all her stuff is bases, i think she adds to her bases. *jasmines stuff is a base poured into a new container.* I bought the based of her shea souffle last week, i like it a lot.


 
mkd

......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow thats crazy. theres a whole thread over on naturallycurly about bases and i started to read it but really didnt care *i aint buying no gallon of nothing because my attention span aint that long. i would be over the product before it even hit my door step lol.*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. Me Either & Me Too.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I wouldn't be surprised if AV goes under next.


whoaaaa naw, dont go making these large leaps lmao. as long as she keeps making those butters i dont think shes going anywhere. people love her butters. and really when she came out she was very smart. no one else had ayurvedic inspired butters like her. as far as i know. and you know ayurveda is still whats hot around these part.
now she might have to stop adding on sub lines i dont even know why she keeps adding these sub lines


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats crazy. theres a whole thread over on naturallycurly about bases and i started to read it but really didnt care *i aint buying no gallon of nothing because my attention span aint that long. i would be over the product before it even hit my door step lol.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Me Either & Me Too.
> 
> 
> 
> we got that product add. i think they still researching that
Click to expand...


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I agree with you as far as a gallon of hair products.  I get over stuff fast.  I would use a gallon of body butter though!  I only bought 16 oz of the shea souffle, it was like $10 or something crazy like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I wouldn't be surprised if AV goes under next.*


 
mkd

SMH .....mk is gone Rachet tonight up in this Piece Tonight!

Lawd.....  

_*cough  and then who?*_


----------



## chebaby

shoot i got a couple of pounds of avocado butter just sitting around.


----------



## mkd

You may be right at chebaby.  I don't know though, did she lower those absorbent prices?  $24 for a 8 oz butter.  Bye!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we got that product add.* i think they still researching that


 
@chebaby

Lawd....Ain't it the truff And Girl...We got it BAD!

I'm literally shocked I've held on to HTN this long ain't ya'll?????


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> SMH .....mk is gone Rachet tonight up in this Piece Tonight!
> 
> Lawd.....
> 
> _*cough  and then who?*_





chebaby said:


> shoot i got a couple of pounds of avocado butter just sitting around.


Let me stop!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> You may be right at @chebaby.  I don't know though, did she lower those absorbent prices?  $24 for a 8 oz butter.  Bye!!


i know right, qhemet aint even that high and truth be told if qhemet did raise her prices she would still have a huge following because her stuff is stablem she has great cs even with the long waits and ive never heard of anyone getting a bad batch. and the majority loves her heavy cream. shoooot 20 what??? i was naw buddy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Let me stop!*


 
mkd

Shoot.....I want you to keep going.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TBL Customer bought a few _unadvertised_ items from me, so I turned around and bought some HTN.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My TBL Customer bought a few _unadvertised_ items from me, so I turned around and bought some HTN.


thats good.
i need to sell some stuff so i can buy something


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i wonder about jasmine, she eliminated things slowly. I'm done won't be searching she has not reply to my email. 


chebaby, i wonder if HV products change once in the store, sitting around without preservatives, and short shelf life.  Stores don't check that, i seen that with myjoneychild.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats good.
> *i need to sell some stuff so i can buy something*


 
chebaby

I really wasn't plannin' on sellin' anything. 

We were just discussing products and then one thing led to another and before I knew it....I was boxing up something

It all worked


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i wonder about jasmine, she eliminated things slowly. I'm done won't be searching she has not reply to my email.
> 
> 
> @chebaby, i wonder if HV products change once in the store, sitting around without preservatives, and short shelf life.  Stores don't check that, i seen that with myjoneychild.


for some reason i think myhoneychild has preservatives but doesnt list them. and i dont know about HV. most of her stuff last from 6-12 months. but the whipped gelly only lasts 3-6 months. but they wont be on the shelves too long anyway, i think they will sell out pretty fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i wonder about jasmine, she eliminated things slowly. *I'm done won't be searching she has not reply to my email. *
> 
> 
> @chebaby, *i wonder if HV products change once in the store, sitting around without preservatives, and short shelf life. *Stores don't check that, i seen that with myjoneychild.


 
@Ltown

Interesting.erplexed

Keep me posted about HV in the little store you all love.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i started to get some hv but then i realized i wouldnt get it until april and its coming to my store in april so





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I really wasn't plannin' on sellin' anything.
> 
> We were just discussing products and then one thing led to another and before I knew it....I was boxing up something
> 
> It all worked





chebaby said:


> thats good.
> i need to sell some stuff so i can buy something





What you all selling?  I have too much oil that i can get rid of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *What you all selling?* I have too much oil that i can get rid of.


 
Ltown

Me  Nothing.

You should list those & see if there's any interest.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> What you all selling?  I have too much oil that i can get rid of.


i have a ton of moisturizers and a few gels i need to get rid of.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....Ain't it the truff And Girl...We got it BAD!
> 
> *I'm literally shocked I've held on to HTN this long ain't ya'll?????*



Nobody else answering??...well, I AM!!!!SHOCKED!!!!!!! 
That's good though. I tried to tell you that oil was good! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> My TBL Customer bought a few _unadvertised_ items from me, *so I turned around and bought some HTN*.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Me  Nothing.
> 
> You should list those & see if there's any interest.



It not worth it for the cans of oils because of the weight and i'm not buying containers.  This number one reason to cut down on buying.  The hassel of selling, and packing is pain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nobody else answering??...well, I AM!!!!SHOCKED!!!!!!! *
> That's good though. I tried to tell you that oil was good!


 
Brownie518

Thanks Girl....

It's all yo' fault that I'm buyin' this stuff like they ain't gone make no mo'


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - girl, you funny!!   I was thinking the other day about how gassed up I was when I saw that box, just to find out it was empty 

I wouldn't get one of AV's butters on a bet but I love her oils and that B'Loved conditioner and butter. I want to try the Emu and the something + 3 conditioner. Forgot the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> It not worth it for the cans of oils because of the weight and i'm not buying containers. *This number one reason to cut down on buying. The hassel of selling, and packing is pain.*


 
Ltown

For Real Tho'  I Totally Agree.

And it seems like I 'rarely' make anything extra _really_


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Nobody else answering??...well, I AM!!!!SHOCKED!!!!!!!
> That's good though. I tried to tell you that oil was good!


i didnt even see the "aint yall" part yea, im pretty shocked


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks Girl....
> 
> It's all yo' fault that I'm buyin' this stuff like they ain't gone make no mo'



Yes, it is my fault. 

I'm gonna try Claudie's Reconstructor next time I wash my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, it is my fault.
> 
> *I'm gonna try Claudie's Reconstructor next time I wash my hair.*


 
Brownie518

Keep Me Posted on that Right There.  You know I luvres a Good Reconstructor


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Keep Me Posted on that Right There.  You know I luvres a Good Reconstructor



I will.  You should try her new oil, too!


----------



## chebaby

i just threw away my hair zing. that thing was hurting my head and felt like hair was coming out the scalp i hate those hair clips with the combs. anyway i dont think ill have time to do the aphogee tonight since i got to wake up early tomorrw, but i will be trying out claudies protein tonight for the first time. i will leave it on for 10 minutes or a little longer and then do my braid out.

sunday i will pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with aphogee, do a 2 step protein, then condition and detangle with HH and then do a braid out with the dew and shine and define.

did i tell yall i had to do my hair today? my briad out didnt last so i "cleansed" with cj daily fix. cant stand that stuff, i think im over cleansing creams. either its a conditioner or shampoo im done with the in betweens. then i conditioned with HH.
my wash and goes still look a mess. just 2 months ago i was loving my wash and goes but now they suck.


----------



## chebaby

and cj repair me is a light protein for me i aint getting what i want from half these protein treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm not looking to buy anything else. I just thought of something.....I coulda' bought my 32 ounce Bottle of HH.

Oh well, maybe next week.

Thinking about doing that No-Buy w @La Colocha

Who else is doing it?erplexed

@Brownie518 @chebaby @Ltown @mkd @curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913

???????

Hmp. I need to do it. I bought a bunch of stuff in March.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and cj repair me is a light protein for me *i aint getting what i want from half these protein treatments.*


 
chebaby

When are you tryin' that Claudie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not looking to buy anything else. I just thought of something.....I coulda' bought my 32 ounce Bottle of HH.
> 
> Oh well, maybe next week.
> 
> Thinking about doing that No-Buy w @La Colocha
> 
> Who else is doing it?erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518 @chebaby @Ltown @mkd @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> ???????
> 
> Hmp. I need to do it. I bought a bunch of stuff in March.


i know you aint tag me in this you know i aint doing nobody's no buy



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When are you tryin' that Claudie?


im gonna use it tonight im a little scared. i wasnt too fond of the othe stuff i tried from her(only 2 products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know you aint tag me in this you know i aint doing nobody's no buy*
> 
> 
> im gonna use it tonight *im a little scared. i wasnt too fond of the othe stuff i tried from her(only 2 products).*


 
1st Bolded.  IK  I prolly won't make it.

2nd Bolded.    .........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but i will be trying out claudies protein tonight for the first time. i will leave it on for 10 minutes or a little longer.*
> 
> did i tell yall i had to do my hair today? my briad out didnt last so i "cleansed" with cj daily fix. cant stand that stuff,* i think im over cleansing creams. either its a conditioner or shampoo im done with the in betweens.* then i conditioned with HH.
> my wash and goes still look a mess. just 2 months ago i was loving my wash and goes but now they suck.


 
chebaby

I just saw this post. 1st bolded.

Girl...I enjoy those Cleansing Creams.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not looking to buy anything else. I just thought of something.....I coulda' bought my 32 ounce Bottle of HH.
> 
> Oh well, maybe next week.
> 
> Thinking about doing that No-Buy w @La Colocha
> 
> Who else is doing it?erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518 @chebaby @Ltown @mkd @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> ???????
> 
> Hmp. I need to do it. I bought a bunch of stuff in March.


 
The no buy I'm in ends April 30th so I'm in.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just saw this post. 1st bolded.
> 
> Girl...I enjoy those Cleansing Creams.


the only cleansing creams i like are wen. all the others are meh. i liked hv amala but to me thats nothing but a conditioner. and thats my thing, they are nothing but conditioners. i need my hair CLEANSED lol.
shoot im ready to pamper my hair tonight. maybe if i do itll stop getting on my nerves. im contemplating doing a bentonight clay treatment.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - girl, you funny!!   I was thinking the other day about how gassed up I was when I saw that box, just to find out it was empty
> 
> *I wouldn't get one of AV's butters on a bet* but I love her oils and that B'Loved conditioner and butter. I want to try the Emu and the something + 3 conditioner. Forgot the name.


GOOD NIGHT


----------



## mkd

chebaby, gone ahead and do the aphogee.  I am doing mine now.  This stuff stinks.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - girl, you funny!!   I was thinking the other day about how gassed up I was when I saw that box, just to find out it was empty
> 
> I wouldn't get one of AV's butters on a bet but I love her oils and that *B'Loved conditioner and butter*. I want to try the Emu and the something + 3 conditioner. Forgot the name.


you tried that? how is it? i know it has muru muru in it right? shoot, she comes out with new sub lines like its nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the only cleansing creams i like are wen. all the others are meh. i liked hv amala but to me thats nothing but a conditioner. and thats my thing, they are nothing but conditioners. i need my hair CLEANSED lol.
> shoot im ready to pamper my hair tonight. maybe if i do itll stop getting on my nerves. *im contemplating doing a bentonight clay treatment.*


 
chebaby

You doin' too much

I feel you on the Cleansing Creams.  Since I rarely use Shampoo's I guess it works great for me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, gone ahead and do the aphogee.  I am doing mine now.  This stuff stinks.


i might, i honestly dont know yet.


----------



## Ltown

I don't need to get to the level of PJ where I had products all over the house and forget stuff that has short shelf life.  I didn't become a maor hauling of products until I started transtioning and became natural.   So no buy is right on.  The only challenge I have is figuring out the right amount of products for my braidouts,  i might try cornrows for the back since the front is straighter.  I'm do inventory this weekend and maybe do a last product sale only in bundle, like you IDareT'sHair i definatley didn't profit on my cj sales.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *You doin' too much*
> 
> I feel you on the Cleansing Creams.  Since I rarely use Shampoo's I guess it works great for me.


shoot this hair getting on my nerves so bad i need to do something to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair *i definatley didn't profit on my cj sales.*


 
@Ltown I'm sure you didn't Half the time, I'm just practically giving stuff away.

Especially when you include postage


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I'm sure you didn't Half the time, I'm just practically giving stuff away.
> 
> Especially when you include postage


 same with me. but i dont mind because im the type to throw stuff away. so either i make a little money where i can buy something else, or i throw it away and lose money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> same with me. but i dont mind because im the type to throw stuff away. *so either i make a little money where i can buy something else*, or i throw it away and lose money.


 
chebaby

That's exactly where I am with it Che.  

I just move it out to move in something else.

Hmp.  I ain't throwin' nothin' away tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's exactly where I am with it Che.
> 
> I just move it out to move in something else.
> 
> Hmp.  I ain't throwin' nothin' away tho'


yep, i just replace stuff lmao. get something out and the next week move something in.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you tried that? how is it? i know it has muru muru in it right? shoot, she comes out with new sub lines like its nothing.



Yeah, when she had that set around Valentine's day, I guess SO got the email since he had ordered the mens oil and pomade. He got it for me. I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, when she had that set around Valentine's day, I guess SO got the email since he had ordered the mens oil and pomade. *He got it for me. I love it!*


 
Brownie518

So, is it part of Ya'lls _Scalp_ _Massage_ Regimen?inocchio

..........


----------



## chebaby

thats so sweet he just took it upon his self to order it for you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So, is it part of Ya'lls _Scalp_ _Massage_ Regimen?inocchio
> 
> ..........



..........   Haha, no!! 




..............I could go for one right about now......


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thats so sweet he just took it upon his self to order it for you.



Yeah, I thought so, too. And I was shocked!! He had always said no way would he buy hair products for me cuz he thinks I'm crazy and picky when it comes to that.  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .......... Haha, no!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............*I could go for one right about now......*


 
Brownie518

Lawd....Why you gotta beat me down?????

Hmp.  Prolly already had one (bolded)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....Why you gotta beat me down?????
> 
> *Hmp.  Prolly already had one* (bolded)



.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When MK was talmbout Folxs going out....I thought about that Crazy OO!

I just checked that site...it's still up in the eventualities of the eventualities


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When MK was talmbout Folxs going out....I thought about *that Crazy OO!*
> 
> I just checked that site...it's still up in the eventualities of the eventualities


havent heard about that one in a long while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> When MK was talmbout Folxs going out....I thought about that Crazy OO!
> 
> I just checked that site...it's still up in the eventualities of the eventualities




Ahhh, Golden Jojoba!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> havent heard about that one in a long while.


 
Did that Sale ever really Materialize?????  I loved that Golden Jojoba tho'

I have a Restorative Masque still in my Stash. I gotta work my way to that to see how it is/was.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did that Sale ever really Materialize?????  I loved that Golden Jojoba tho'
> 
> I have a Restorative Masque still in my Stash. I gotta work my way to that to see how it is/was.



I think so...although I'm not positive. 
I know Mozeke's sale starts the 27th. I might get a couple of things. 

It's time for me to take my muscle relaxant so I'm logging off. That mess knocks me out. Everyone have a nice night...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che...did you ever get your 32 ounce O HH?  I'm getting one next week.

Brownie518

Ok Girl....Enjoy that Scalp Massage. 

We'll touch base tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che...did you ever get your 32 ounce O HH?  I'm getting one next week.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ok Girl...*.Enjoy that Scalp Massage*.
> 
> We'll touch base tomorrow.



 I sure will.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did that Sale ever really Materialize?????  I loved that Golden Jojoba tho'
> 
> I have a Restorative Masque still in my Stash. I gotta work my way to that to see how it is/was.


i have no idea but i loved the golden jojoba too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che...did you ever get your 32 ounce O HH?  I'm getting one next week.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ok Girl....Enjoy that Scalp Massage.
> 
> We'll touch base tomorrow.


no i didnt get the 32oz yet. i will though. im craving some darcys stuff. i wonder if the local store has the new curling cream from darcys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no i didnt get the 32oz yet. i will though. *im craving some darcys stuff.* i wonder if the local store has the new curling cream from darcys.


 
@chebaby

What all you want from DB? I haven't bought any of that in a minute. 

I have some Pumpkin DC'er on hand. I'll use that too, to follow up that UBH Stuff. I'm lining up ALL my Moisturizing Conditioners for that.  I'm sure I'll use BFH DC'ers and HV Moist 24/7.

I have a coupla' other DB's. The Pumpkin Exlir and a Cleansing Conditioner (I got from Fab).


----------



## mkd

I forgot all about OO.

Che, I kind of like Darcy's curling cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I forgot all about OO.*


 

mkd

When you were talmbout folx going out....I thought about O-Gate


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What all you want from DB? I haven't bought any of that in a minute.
> 
> I have some Pumpkin DC'er on hand. I'll use that too, to follow up that UBH Stuff. I'm lining up ALL my Moisturizing Conditioners for that.  I'm sure I'll use BFH DC'ers and HV Moist 24/7.
> 
> I have a coupla' other DB's. The Pumpkin Exlir and a Cleansing Conditioner (I got from Fab).


probably just the curling gel, deep conditioner and maybe the shea butter curl cream moisturizer.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I forgot all about OO.
> 
> Che, I kind of like Darcy's curling cream.


now i really want it since i know your hair likes it. and i heard it smells really reall good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm not really wantin' nothin' right now but that Honey Hemp.

@mk 

What you wantin'?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> now i really want it since i know your hair likes it. and i heard it smells really reall good.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm not really wantin' nothin' right now but that Honey Hemp.
> 
> @mk
> 
> What you wantin'?


Che, I only used the darcy's curling cream once on a twist out and I like it.  It has a fairly strong hold but my hair wasn't crunchy.  I only used one dab per twist.  I am thinking of using it or the ohm sweet pudding tonight to twists. 

IDareT'sHair, I don't really want anything except for some oyin. I want HH, more shine and define and some funk butter.  I am not sure about the BSP.  It think it may have played apart in my straw like hair today.


----------



## chebaby

thanx mkd, ill try the darcys when i can get my hands on it.
i may also get komaza protein spray or whatever its called. and i want the deja's hair milk by bee mine. i hear mixed reviews so it cant hurt for me to try it out myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I didn't care for the Deja's.  Glad I only had a 'sample'.erplexed

Hmp.  You know Deja ain't got nothin' on Daddy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I didn't care for the Deja's.  Glad I only had a 'sample'.erplexed
> 
> Hmp.  *You know Deja ain't got nothin' on Daddy*


oh i know that lmao. if i find something better than daddy dew id probably pass out.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just got up from a nap. Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## La Colocha

Wow, that is too bad about jasmines. I know people loved her stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Wow, that is too bad about jasmines. I know people loved her stuff.



Oh no, i read on the site that everything was getting too expensive, i was going to get some body washes but they are all gone. Did anyone ever get an email early about it?


----------



## chebaby

i never get emails from jasmines. i never really liked her stuff but im surprised no one mentioned it before seeing as how i know other people loved her stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i never get emails from jasmines. i never really liked her stuff but im surprised no one mentioned it before seeing as how i know other people loved her stuff.



I stopped getting emails early last year for some reason now that i think about it, idk i guess i just forgot about jasmines but had nothing to remind me unless someone mentioned it. Her body washes were the best, everything else i could do without.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i really like claudies protein. i spread it on my dry hair and left it under my foil cap for 30 minutes, then i clarify with a samplei found of ors creamy aloe, then i conditioned and detangled with darcys pumpkin conditioner. i used my jilberie and ouidad comb then i put my hair in my towel for5 minutes and when i took it out my hair was so plump like its supposed to be. im so happy. then i braided with giovanni direct and bsp on my ends.

sunday im going to deep condition for 30 minutes with kbb mask to make sure i dont get protein overload.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, up early today. Did not do my hair yesterday so i will do it later on today. I will cowash with vo5 vanilla mint tea clarifying conditioner and dc with kbb mask, braid with hair dew and kbn oil.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  @Lacolocha, we are early birds

Dd is doing sat pre for the next 6 weeks, so I will worout at home.   No school work, will  finish taxes, saturate my hair with ceramides oils mix, shampoo later, protein, then dc today.  Tomorrow i will henna/indigo maybe try flexi rod.


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> for some reason i think myhoneychild *has preservatives but doesnt list them*. and i dont know about HV. most of her stuff last from 6-12 months. but the whipped gelly only lasts 3-6 months. but they wont be on the shelves too long anyway, i think they will sell out pretty fast.


You could be right. I have been wondering as to why she has products with coconut milk in them but no one has complained of mould. Something does not seem right to me 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not looking to buy anything else. *I will definitely commit to doing that No-Buy* with  @La Colocha Hmp. I need to do it. I bought a bunch of stuff in March.



Fixed it for you


----------



## natura87

I was going to use a pass on the Sitrinilla and Moist Pro but they were sold out so I guess I wont be using one after all.


----------



## Charz

I'm done buying for this year. I'm stocked up!

I'm going to British Ink today for my tattoo consultation.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I hear that Qhemet is having her sale next month...if so my list is MADE:
> 
> CTDG
> MTCG
> AOHC
> BRBC
> OHHB
> HTSG
> Amla Pomade
> 
> Can't wait! We are always waiting for SOME BIG SALE lol...Poor us!



*Uglycies*


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> *I'm done buying for this year. I'm stocked up!*
> 
> I'm going to British Ink today for my tattoo consultation.



I may need to do another hair haul in the future but for everything else i'm done. I went to kohl's today to finish birthday shopping for my mom and i ended up getting more stuff for me than her. April first its on.

curlyhersheygirl me and this lady were smelling the yankee candles and drooling, i had to get bamboo and sandcastles oh lawd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Waz Up Lady?  Tryna' decide if Imma do this thang in April. 

Lawd knows I need to.

Just finished M&S'ing with Hydratherma.  Thinking about my Regi next week.  

Glad you're enjoying your candles.....but I tell you the Oils are the way to go.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> *Waz Up Lady?  Tryna' decide if Imma do this thang in April.*
> 
> Lawd knows I need to.
> 
> Just finished M&S'ing with Hydratherma.  Thinking about my Regi next week.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your candles.....but I tell you the Oils are the way to go.



Its just 1 month, you will be alright, you made it through febuary, you can do it again.

The cashier said she likes the oils a lot too, she can't burn candles in her apartment so she uses the oils instead.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> I may need to do another hair haul in the future but for everything else i'm done. I went to kohl's today to finish birthday shopping for my mom and i ended up getting more stuff for me than her. April first its on.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl me and this lady were smelling the yankee candles and drooling, i had to get bamboo and sandcastles oh lawd.


 
lol I told ya. Right now I have midsummer's night,tahitian tiare and beautiful day in addition to those you mentioned.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Its just 1 month, you will be alright, you made it through febuary, you can do it again.
> 
> The cashier said she likes the oils a lot too, she can't burn candles in her apartment so she uses the oils instead.



My grandmother cant burn candles either so I bought her an alternative. Its this thing where you plug it in, its got a lightbulb and then you put a the top container on and put the candle wax thingy in there and it melts it that way. My grandma's house smells like sugar cookes and evergreen trees,


----------



## natura87

I'm still in box braids. After DCing a few days ago, I cowashed with Suave Wild Cherry Blossom, thats almost gone.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> lol I told ya. Right now I have midsummer's night,tahitian tiare and beautiful day in addition to those you mentioned.



The description of midsummer's night is so sexy, i can smell it now. They have such a limited selection, they have a lot of the food smelling ones but im on a diet so can't do that. I know what i will ask for, for my birthday though.



natura87 said:


> My grandmother cant burn candles either so I bought her an alternative. Its this thing where you plug it in, its got a lightbulb and then you put a the top container on and put the candle wax thingy in there and it melts it that way. My grandma's house smells like sugar cookes and evergreen trees,



Make sure she unplugs it when she leaves home or goes to sleep.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> The description of midsummer's night is so sexy, i can smell it now. They have such a limited selection, they have a lot of the food smelling ones but im on a diet so can't do that. I know what i will ask for, for my birthday though.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure she unplugs it when she leaves home or goes to sleep.



She does, and if I am there she makes me do it.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to start my hair now and get it over with. So bored today, everyone is gone so im here alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girl! La Colocha

Yeah....Get Started!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl!  @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah....Get Started!



You know its slow going while im on lhcf, i took my hair down but that's about it. Everytime i get on here nothing gets done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You know its slow going while im on lhcf, i took my hair down but that's about it. *Everytime i get on here nothing gets done.*


 
La Colocha

IK Girl.  Are you still DC'ing with KBB?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> IK Girl.  Are you still DC'ing with KBB?



Yes, its my staple dc, i will get it from sage as long as she keeps selling it.
I will go and start my hair now, will be back on soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes, its my staple dc, i will get it from sage as long as she keeps selling it.*
> I will go and start my hair now, will be back on soon.


 
La Colocha

Girl...what's wrong with me.

I just remembered you reupped on those at Sage N.   My Bad.  

How could I forget?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! What a long day at work yesterday...I didn't leave the office until 9:15....I have a huge portfolio due Monday so I had to get it in! Im exhausted today but Im doing my hair! Currently pre-pooing with coconut oil and safflower...going to do a light rinse and detangle with Knot Today and Qhemet moringa conditioning ghee. I will wash with yes to carrots and I will be back when its time to DC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon ladies! What a long day at work yesterday...I didn't leave the office until 9:15....I have a huge portfolio due Monday so I had to get it in! Im exhausted today but Im doing my hair! *Currently pre-pooing with coconut oil and safflower...*going to do a light rinse and detangle with Knot Today and Qhemet moringa conditioning ghee. I will wash with yes to carrots and I will be back when its time to DC!


 
beautyaddict1913

Please post this in the HOTs thread

Thanks Beauty


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl...what's wrong with me.
> 
> I just remembered you reupped on those at Sage N.   My Bad.
> 
> How could I forget?



Girl idk, finished cowashing and dcing right now with kbb mask. I will leave it on for a while. Love that vo5 clarifying conditioner, gets my scalp clean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl idk, finished cowashing and dcing right now with kbb mask. I will leave it on for a while. *Love that vo5 clarifying conditioner, gets my scalp clean.*


 
@La Colocha

When I use up these Clarifying Shampoos......I might buy (and stick to) VO5. I really don't need to spend alot of cash on _Clarifiers_. 

I didn't know VO had a Clarifying Conditioner??? I liked it when I would cowash with Clarifying Conditioner (Avalon Organics)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> When I use up these Clarifying Shampoos......I might buy (and stick to) VO5. I really don't need to spend alot of cash on _Clarifiers_.
> 
> I didn't know VO had a Clarifying Conditioner??? I liked it when I would cowash with Clarifying Conditioner (Avalon Organics)



Yes they have a kiwi lime with protein( but didn't mess with my hair) and a vanilla mint one without protein. People say they don't clean but i don't have any gunk on my scalp. I also follow with a moisturizing conditioner or my kbb mask. My hair likes them. And they are on sale all the time. I will still use my elucence or rusk 1x a month but other than that im done with shampoo, there is no need.


----------



## Eisani

hey ladies. Last nite turned out to be awesome. We played matchmaker for a couple friends of ours and the chemistry was bananas   Boo and I got a little too tipsy to drive so we crashed st my friend's house. I ended up having to use Paul Mitchell The Detangler con to cowashthis morning and I actually kinda liked it. I left a bit in of it in and threw my hair up in a messy bun.


----------



## mkd

Hey, whats everyone up to?


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies
I'm just leaving the Baltimore aquarium. Niecey poo had fun so that's all that matters.
My hair looks great, that Claudie protein was just what I needed but when I get home I need to moisturize. That Giovanni direct leave in is not enough moisture for me. At least not when I'm in the sun all day. So I will smear on some sunshine and call it a day.
So now I know whenever I use the direct I need to seal it with something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.......

Just did my HTN Regi for the evening. Not much of nothing going on.erplexed 

May spend some time out in my stash tomorrow doing a little organizing. 

Make some space for this mini Hairveda Haul.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Hey, whats everyone up to?



Looking at the news and lurking on the site. Still haven't rinsed out my dc yet.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, what didn't you like about the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie?  Any other reviews ladies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @Ltown, *what didn't you like about the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie?* Any other reviews ladies?


 
mkd

  

Girl Ltown don't like nothin'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Ltown don't like nothin'



Water and oil, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Water and oil*, *lol*.


 
Hmp. 

Mo' Like Water N' Air


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Mo' Like Water N' Air



.........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Ltown don't like nothin'[/
> 
> IDareT'sHair, you don't even style your hair, see if you were rollering, braid/twistout etc......You would not be talking crap about a sister no love
> 
> 
> 
> mkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ltown, what didn't you like about the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie?  Any other reviews ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> mkd, I tried it wet and dry and like most creamy butter it doesn't do anything.  Maybe I just don't know but so far kcnt leave in is great so that maybe it and oils
Click to expand...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> @Ltown, what didn't you like about the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie? Any other reviews ladies?


 
mkd I luv it! Its a great moisturizer, baggy cream, and it goes great under and over stylers....I have used it with great results with miss jessie's curly meringue and kccc and I have heard of ladies loving it with miss jessie's quick curls...I have yet to try that...its a staple for me...better as a moisturizer or leave in than a styler...I used it for a flat twist-out it was defining but the hold wasn't there...I have it in my hair in my siggy!

Evening to the rest of the ladies and lurkers! I am currently under the steamer with kbb luscious locks and peppermint oil/jbco/vit e/CO on my scalp....feels great! I used up the kbb masque and only got 3 uses from the jar...I have one more jar and probably wont be re-purchasing unless they are on super sale! 3 uses for $25 is like $8 per treatment...I will pass! I have dinner plans tonight so I really need to pick up the pace with this hair!


----------



## rosalindb

Does anyone use Alba Botanica - looks like Vitaglo are having a sale Alba Botanica

ETA: 
Also 50% off Kiss My Face 

Discount on Avalon Organics  

Discount on Aubrey Organics GPB Lavender & Ylang Ylang & Aubrey Organics GPB Rosemary & Peppermint

I was just browsing the brands so probably worth checking on the other brands to see if anything else is on sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Does anyone use Alba Botanica - looks like Vitaglo are having a sale Alba Botanica
> 
> ETA: Also Avalon Organics & 50% off Kiss My Face
> 
> I was just browsing the brands so probably worth checking on the other brands to see if anything else is on sale


 
Never tried Kiss My Face.

I use to use Alba Botanica's Leave In (it's a really good product).  

I also love the Avalon Lemon, Shea and Babbasu Clarifying Conditioner.

But....Imma Pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *you don't even style your hair, see if you were rollering, braid/twistout etc......*You would not be talking crap about a sister no love


 
Ltown

You're Right about that L!  I don't.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Never tried Kiss My Face.
> 
> I use to use Alba Botanica's Leave In (it's a really good product).
> 
> I also love the Avalon Lemon, Shea and Babbasu Clarifying Conditioner.
> *
> But....Imma Pass.*


Well done, we can just window shop together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Well done, we can just window shop together*


 
@rosalindb

Yeah.....I gotta start reigning the spending in.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You're Right about that L!  I don't.


IDareT'sHair
It is hard to find the right products for certain styles, remember I just fiqure out dry twist out makes my hair straight, braidout are more define, wet too much strinkage.  Still can't get a rollerset tight. :lachen darn shame, but I will prevailOne day and hopefully cheaper$.   

Mkd, like everything else with me and products i don't have patience to wait to keep trying things.  I seen pomade wasn't good, I haven't seen or read anyone using it to twist just smooth edge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *It is hard to find the right products for certain styles, remember I just fiqure out dry twist out makes my hair straight, braidout are more define, wet too much strinkage. Still can't get a rollerset tight.  darn shame, but I will prevailOne day and hopefully cheaper$. *


 
Ltown 

IK Girl.  

But it's just too much Fun Clownin' You about how you ha8 errthang


----------



## La Colocha

See yall done called it quits early tonight. I had to get a nap in, going to rinse this dc out and go back to bed.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Does anyone use Alba Botanica - looks like Vitaglo are having a sale Alba Botanica
> 
> ETA:
> Also 50% off Kiss My Face
> 
> Discount on Avalon Organics
> 
> Discount on Aubrey Organics GPB Lavender & Ylang Ylang & Aubrey Organics GPB Rosemary & Peppermint
> 
> I was just browsing the brands so probably worth checking on the other brands to see if anything else is on sale



Thanks for this, this stuff is expensive in the health store.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Thanks for this, this stuff is expensive in the health store.



Ok, didn't get anything. I have to get out of the habit of buying stuff just because its on sale. I don't need anything right now.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, up early today. Have a bit of running to do. Its storming out and supposed to storm all day today and tomorrow.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Ok, didn't get anything*. I have to get out of the habit of buying stuff just because its on sale*. I don't need anything right now.


Very true. I tend to buy if products are on sale or in bulk to save shipping costs. It is very easy to overdo it. I don't plan to buy any more hair or skin products/ingredients until July/August at the earliest.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Very true. I tend to buy if products are on sale or in bulk to save shipping costs. It is very easy to overdo it. I don't plan to buy any more hair or skin products/ingredients until July/August at the earliest.



I know i have multiples of my skin care products, soaps, lotions, makeup, perfumes, hair stuff. And most of this stuff lasts forever, yeah its time to quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Diva's to the 10th Power!

Waz Up? I just finished my a.m. HTN Regi. My Hair feels nice & moisturized.

Skipping Vitaglo. They always have decent prices to me. I'd love to get some AO GBP and that Avalon Clarifying Conditioner etc.... but Imma pass.

I've been doing too much.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Diva's to the 10th Power!
> 
> Waz Up?  I just finished my a.m. HTN Regi.  My Hair feels nice & moisturized.
> 
> Skipping Vitaglo.  They always have decent prices to me.  I'd love to get some AO GBP and that Avalon Clarifying Conditioner etc.... but Imma pass.
> 
> *I've been doing to much*.



Girl me too, i saw more of my supplements on sale and i wanted to get the avalon olive and grapeseed conditioner for $6 when i know its $10 and some change here, but le sigh i have other stuff to use. I kind of still want some though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl me too, i saw more of my supplements on sale and i wanted to get the avalon olive and grapeseed conditioner for $6 when i know its $10 and some change here, but le sigh i have other stuff to use.* I kind of still want some though*.


 
Girl, so do I.  

So, I'm not going on the Site  I like Vitaglo.  The Shipping is Fast (and Cheap). 

I done bought waayyyy too much in March Waayyy too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't know if I mentioned to you all, that a dear member here re-upped my Membership (which is due to expire in April) so that has been taken care of.  

Hopefully, it will just roll-over without incident.  But that was very, very nice of her.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, so do I.
> 
> So, I'm not going on the Site  I like Vitaglo.  The Shipping is Fast (and Cheap).
> 
> I done bought waayyyy too much in March Waayyy too much.



Oh and dr. bashir don't make it no betta, he could have me anyway he wanted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Oh and *dr.* *bashir don't make it no betta, he could have me anyway he wanted*.


 
La Colocha

You So Bad!


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
im up cause theres a kid in the house. you know children are loud lmao.

T, thats so sweet that someone took care of your membership.

i did a little shopping yesterday at target. i got the Curls curly q's(thats the childrens line) red velvet i didnt even know they put the childrens line in target. that stuff smells just like the cake. its a lotion leave in. i also got garnier curl sculpting cream gel to use with my aussie moist on a braid out since curly nikki loves that combo(thanx again T). and i got another jar of shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You So Bad!



That man looks right, all buff and such.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That man looks right, all buff and such*.


 
Chile You Nas'Ty

......off to look at his pic


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile You Nas'Ty
> 
> ......off to look at his pic



Girl be careful, he will be like come on baby, come on and buy something from daddy, lmao. Ill give you what you need *cues isley brothers*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello me ladies
> *im up cause theres a kid in the house. you know children are loud lmao.*
> 
> T, thats so sweet that someone took care of your membership.
> 
> i did a little shopping yesterday at target. i got the Curls curly q's(thats the childrens line) red velvet i didnt even know they put the childrens line in target. that stuff smells just like the cake. its a lotion leave in. i also got garnier curl sculpting cream gel to use with my aussie moist on a braid out since curly nikki loves that combo*(thanx again T)*. and i got another jar of shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie.


 
chebaby

Hmp. 'Bout time you got up! 

You were MIA all day yesterday 

I'm glad that Child woke you up so we can talk! 

You're welcome girl. IK you were expecting it to come another way.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. 'Bout time you got up!
> 
> You were MIA all day yesterday
> 
> I'm glad that Child woke you up so we can talk!
> 
> You're welcome girl. IK you were expecting it to come another way.erplexed


girl im still in the bed. i cant be bothered with no child early in the morning lmao. ill leave that to the grand parents 

and yes, i was expecting it another way

my sweet hair pudding should be here tomorrow.

i have to go out today so ill just co wash and bun and when i get back home ill do my hair. i hate going out on sundays but once wont hurt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mind Needs to Run Out.....But My Body Won't Let Me!   

So....I guess I'm in.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Mind Needs to Run Out.....But My Body Won't Let Me!
> 
> So....I guess I'm in.



What??? Did dr.bashir get you girl, come back, come back to the light carol anne. *cackles*.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @La

im tempted to do my hair now and wear my braids out. shoot i aint above it.


----------



## chebaby

oh and looking at sage to place another order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl, You Betta' Gone & Rock them Braids like you Own 'Em.


----------



## chebaby

yea im about to condition with kbb mask and then braid with the dew and shine and define and bsp on the ends. 

im so excited they will be showing new episodes of criminal minds on A&E tonight yaaaayyyyy lol. i think they are still re runs but new to A&E which means i havent seen them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea im about to condition with kbb mask* and then braid with the dew and shine and define and bsp on the ends.
> 
> im so excited they will be showing new episodes of criminal minds on A&E tonight yaaaayyyyy lol. i think they are still re runs but new to A&E which means i havent seen them yet.


 
chebaby

We need to watch Flash Wednesday altho' she ain't thinkin' 'bout us. 

Hmp.  I might hafta' go to Sage too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

When are you doin' your Hair again?  

I might do mine Tuesday?  Imma see if I can wait until Friday tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> When are you doin' your Hair again?
> 
> I might do mine Tuesday?  Imma see if I can wait until Friday tho'.



I will need to cowash everyday since i workout but its too much manipulation, so probably wendsday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

I forgot you were gettin' all _healthy-like_.

Yeah, daily cowashing is very manipulating.  I may do mine on Tuesday.

I need to come up with a Quick Regi for Tuesday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I forgot you were gettin' all _healthy-like_.
> 
> Yeah, daily cowashing is very manipulating.  I may do mine on Tuesday.
> 
> I need to come up with a Quick Regi for Tuesday.



I will use vo5 raspberry balancing conditioner, moisturize and seal with the hair dew and almond glaze.


----------



## chebaby

ok im back from doing my hair. that kbb mask mixed with oils is amazing. but only if you like a little oil left in your hair. i do. and detangling was a breeze.
i used a little more shine and define then i did last time because i really want to see how much hold it has.

my bottle of dew has started farting so its almost out

im still waiting on another kbb mask sale but like T said "she aint thinking about us" lol.


----------



## chebaby

i still cant seem to find suave coconut conditioner 
its cool though, i have more than enough aussie moist, deva care, HH and some old HE to co wash with this summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will use vo5 raspberry balancing conditioner, moisturize and seal with the hair dew and almond glaze.*


 
La Colocha

I think I'll do a quick BFH Cleanse or BFH CoWash, quick Protein RX, quick DC'ing.  

But Errthang gone be real QUICK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i*m still waiting on another kbb mask sale but like T said "she aint thinking about us" lol.*


 
chebaby

Girl, I'd do B1 G1 50%.  Hmp.  I'd even do 30% but she ain't listenin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I'd do B1 G1 50%.  Hmp.  I'd even do 30% but she ain't listenin'


she see us though
 hey karen
shoot at least i got a replacement, but yea i want that mask lmao. i got about 3 more uses from my opened jar and another full jar.
next week ill use mhc olive you so i dont use my kbb too fast.
and i still need to try the bee mine mask and the htn 50/50 you and brownie do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she see us though
> hey karen
> shoot at least i got a replacement, but yea i want that mask lmao. *i got about 3 more uses from my opened jar and another full jar.*
> next week ill use mhc olive you so i dont use my kbb too fast.
> and i still need to try the bee mine mask and the htn 50/50 you and brownie do.


 
chebaby erplexed

How you keep comin' up with 1 Mo'? 

You been saying 1 Mo' Jar 5 Jars Later


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby erplexed
> 
> How you keep comin' up with 1 Mo'?
> 
> You been saying 1 Mo' Jar 5 Jars Later


lmao dont be hating cause im stocked you know i wasnt like La and who was it? mkd,? i got my stock on. i takes advantage of sales.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

@Ltown @beautyaddict1913, I used the shea moisture curl smoothie to retwist last night and I think I like it!  Thanks again Ltown. 

@chebaby, what are you thinking about getting from Sage?

I really like KBB mask too.  Next time she has a sale, I am getting another one.  Thanks T for the one you sent me!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I'd do B1 G1 50%.  Hmp.  I'd even do 30% but she ain't listenin'



Even if she does do it, i bet it will be 1 per customer like everything else.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lmao dont be hating cause im stocked you know *i wasnt like La and who was it? mkd,?* i got my stock on. i takes advantage of sales.



Girl hush, i hope that ish molds on you and crawls out the jar.lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao dont be hating cause im stocked you know i wasnt like La and who was it? mkd,? i got my stock on. i takes advantage of sales.*


 
@chebaby

Lawd..... Errtime You Still Got 1 Mo' Jar Left (and it has been like 5 Jars later)   I know. 

Don't hate the Playa' Hate the Game  Okay....1 Mo' Jar



mkd said:


> I really like KBB mask too. *Next time she has a sale, I am getting another one. Thanks T for the one you sent me!*


 
@mkd

No Problem Girl. Thanks for the Swap.



La Colocha said:


> *Even if she does do it, i bet it will be 1 per customer like everything else.*


 
@La Colocha

No Doubt.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @Ltown @beautyaddict1913, I used the shea moisture curl smoothie to retwist last night and I think I like it!  Thanks again Ltown.
> mkd, so you use it on dry hair? My hair feels waxy when i use products on dry hair,  it me don't know how to do my hair or use products i been wearing big hair but don't like that much volume.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl hush, i hope that ish molds on you and crawls out the jar.lol.


shoot if something in that jar itll be marinating under my foil cap cause imma use it regardless


----------



## La Colocha

I sure don't want to go to work tonight. Its raining out and dreary. Lawd i could use 1 mo night home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' decide what I'll DC with? I have way more DC'ers opened than I like.erplexed
And I have several uses left out of each Jar. Here's what's currently open.

HV Sitrinillah 2-3 more DC'ing Sessions
Komaza Olive 2-3 more DC'ing Sessions
HTN Protein & HTN Moisture 2-3 More DC'ing Sessions
Butters N Bars DC'er 2-3 More DC'ing Sessions
Marie Dean 1 (maybe 2) more DC'ing Sessions

Imma Be Busy. Some of these I'll use when I start using that UBH DC'er followed up with Moisture.

I Hate having all these open


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I sure don't want to go to work tonight. Its raining out and dreary. *Lawd i could use 1 mo night home.*


 

La Colocha

Chile Don't You Start on 1 Mo' 

You'll be like chebaby 5 nights later


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile Don't You Start on 1 Mo'
> 
> You'll be like @chebaby 5 nights later



Naw, but i wish. I am taking a week off the second week in november, go back a week and then be off for thanksgiving. I have some single days that i still have to use up but i will use them wisely. People always burn theirs up quick and then want to look at me crazy because i have time off fools.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I did use it on dry hair which is very hit or miss for me.  I can only use a tiny tiny dab.  I like my hair to be big.  I hate when my hair looks flat which is something  I have to work hard on because my hair is fine and lower density.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha
@mkd

I see what you meant about that BFH Yarrow Cleansing. That's some good stuff right there.

I thought the Cotton Marshmallow was my Fav --- but I really like this one too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @mkd
> 
> I see what you meant about that BFH Yarrow Cleansing. That's some good stuff right there.
> 
> I thought the Cotton Marshmallow was my Fav --- but I really like this one too.



Yes its really nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Its about that time to take a nap. The last nap of the weekend. I wish the day was a bit longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Its about that time to take a nap. The last nap of the weekend.* I wish the day was a bit longer.


 
La Colocha 

Chile...You & Them Naps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I just Co-Cleansed my Hair. 

I got into something that didn't agree with my Scalp and had to rinse it out. :heated: 

I Learned my Lesson of letting stuff stay in my hair that doesn't agree with me.

Anyway, I am steaming now with Komaza Olive. I'll only Steam for about 20 minutes, Rinse Out and get under the dryer.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile...You & Them Naps



I know right, dh says its because i am diabetic and never really thought about that maybe the reason. I have starting taking b12 so hopefully that will help me also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now...Did I Read....That Qhemet is having a Sale Soon?  I thought I saw that in here?

I don't think I'd get anything.  I already have Ghee, Burdock Root, Amla and the Tea Tree & Grape Seed.  

I do like that Karkady Tea Spritz, but wouldn't wanna pay for shipping 1 thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...Imma rinse this DC'er out and do a Warm Water Olive Oil Rinse. 

I'm glad Imma little 'smarter' now about not letting _Irritants_ just sit on my head and drive me crazy.

I did Learn That!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now...Did I Read....That Qhemet is having a Sale Soon? I thought I saw that in here?
> 
> I don't think I'd get anything. I already have Ghee, Burdock Root, Amla and the Tea Tree & Grape Seed.
> 
> I do like that Karkady Tea Spritz, but wouldn't wanna pay for shipping 1 thing.


 
Now I don't know about QB having a sale just yet but I just saw on FB that oyin will be annoucing a sale some time this week . If they are there goes my last pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Now I don't know about QB having a sale just yet *but I just saw on FB that oyin will be annoucing a sale some time this week . If they are there goes my last pass.*


 
curlyhersheygirl



Shut. Up.  What????? And I just bought that 32 Ounce HH.

Maybe it was Oyin!

*cries*


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Imma rinse this DC'er out and do a Warm Water Olive Oil Rinse.
> 
> I'm glad Imma little 'smarter' now about not letting _Irritants_ just sit on my head and drive me crazy.
> 
> I did Learn That!



What did you use that irritated you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....WHEW! I combed back through this Monsta' and beauty did say Qhemet! (next month)

Shoot! I wish I woulda' known about Oyin before I bought that Piece! 

I said I would try ya'lls nasty Daddy during BF.  So, Imma wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What did you use that irritated you?*


 
La Colocha

Something that had a Citrus Oil base.  For some reason, that just messes with my Skin/Scalp. 

I could feel my face, neck tightening/crawling (if that makes sense) so I knew I had to Wash that out.

Sitrinillah doesn't mess with me tho' (and that's strange) because it is very orangey smellin'.  

But I looked at it on the site and the Citrus isn't as high up.  It just smells good.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Something that had a Citrus Oil base.  For some reason, that just messes with my Skin/Scalp.
> 
> I could feel my face, neck tightening/crawling (if that makes sense) so I knew I had to Wash that out.
> 
> Sitrinillah doesn't mess with me tho' (and that's strange) because it is very orangey smellin'.
> 
> But I looked at it on the site and the Citrus isn't as high up.  It just smells good.



I hope its better now, and lmao at yall's nasty daddy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hope its better now, and lmao at yall's nasty daddy.*


 
La Colocha

Yeah Girl, it feels alot better.  It was overly 'itchy' and getting sensitive so I knew I had to re wash my hair.

Girl.....Big Daddy Dew got ya'll messed up. 

Hmp.  That Brutha' get in where he fit in don't he?


----------



## Charz

I'm DCing with Jessicurl WDT. I kinda spilled water in the rest of my like 25 ounces. Hopefully its ok.

I have 128 ounces of Sitrinillah on the way anyways lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just looked at that Honey Hemp. It has _"Citus Essences" (whatever that is)_ but it's next to last. 

And I've used it before with no problems.

But I need to start paying closer attention to that on future purchases. Imma be on the lookout for Citrus, Grapefruit and Lemon EO's high up in the ingredients. 

It just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz

Hey Charzie! 

I was getting ready to put out an APB on You!


----------



## Charz

Whats a APB?  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Whats a APB?  @IDareT'sHair


 
An All Points Bulletin with the Po-Po or an Amber Alert   

A Search & Rescue  I know you still aren't recovering from your St. Pat partying.

Charz


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair



i've just been occupied


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> *i've just been occupied*


 
@Charz

Hmp.

Kinda thought so.................

Hence the need for a Search & Rescue

MIA & NASTEE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Who Else is having Customer Appreciation Sales?????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Got my Notification from Hairveda!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Got my Notification from Hairveda!




are you serious?


----------



## mkd

Ok, I kind of hate I didnt order a sintrinillah and VF from HV.  I can wait until september though.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! What a slow weekend! Im getting ready to cook Sunday dinner and Im exhausted! It seems like my hair took ALL day yesterday, I had so many interruptions! I didn't make it to dinner last night...but I ended up leaving in DM curly buttermilk, DM miracurl gelly, and DM buttercream....I decided that I wont be repurchasing the buttermilk, it gives me softness and shine but no slip and I need that for running my tangle teezer through to smooth my hair before twisting so I will just use it up! I also stayed up LATE trying to see what my next detangling tool will be becuz I think I need something in addition to the TT...I am with everyone else, hating the jilbere shower comb and while my BSS wide-tooth comb works pretty good I know that I need something more sophisticated....been thinking about the Ouidad double detangler, the Goody shine brush (so hard to find locally) and the Mason Pearson magic rake....any other suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *...I am with everyone else, hating the jilbere shower comb and while my BSS wide-tooth comb works pretty good I know that I need something more sophisticated....been thinking about the Ouidad double detangler, the Goody shine brush (so hard to find locally) and the Mason Pearson magic rake....any other suggestions?*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Girl....The Bone Combs by Hairsense and the Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb.

Don't Sleep on these.


----------



## chebaby

beauty, girl I love that ouidad comb. But only get it if you detangle in the shower under water. If u detangle out of the shower it may not work because it's a heavy duty comb and needs water for that extra slip. I also always use my shower comb before the ouidad.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Something that had a Citrus Oil base.  For some reason, that just messes with my Skin/Scalp.
> 
> I could feel my face, neck tightening/crawling (if that makes sense) so I knew I had to Wash that out.
> 
> Sitrinillah doesn't mess with me tho' (and that's strange) because it is very orangey smellin'.
> 
> But I looked at it on the site and the Citrus isn't as high up.  It just smells good.




IDareT'sHair watch that citrus regardless where its at on the ingredients.  You don't need a set back.    





IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Got my Notification from Hairveda!




I got my notice to and all i got was glaze/ frosting,



Um i lije the jibere comb and denman, it doesn't take much to detnagle my hair.  You know I'm the old girl out of this group, don't like nothing let me go hang out with my curlies in NC they understand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair watch that citrus regardless where its at on the ingredients. *You don't need a set back. *


 
@Ltown

Shole Don't 

I still feel some what "Irritated" even after washing & re-doing.

I'll keep a watch on it this week. I don't need no scalp burns. Twice was enough for me. 

I know now to immediately rinse stuff out.


----------



## Ltown

I had to think and realize that how can I and other get mad aout HV selling out so fast, heck there is so many hair forums, bloggers, lurkers out there that LHCF is not the only one in the know.  Got to get over it, and stay up for the next saleSnooze you lose


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl....The Bone Combs by Hairsense and the Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb.
> 
> Don't Sleep on these.


 
thanks boo! this look sooo good! what should I get on hairsense? 5 tooth detangler? super detangler rake? wide spaced detangler?

chebaby does the ouidad get out all the shed hairs after using ur shower comb?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> thanks boo! this look sooo good! what should I get on hairsense? 5 tooth detangler? super detangler rake? wide spaced detangler?
> 
> @chebaby does the ouidad get out all the shed hairs after using ur shower comb?


 
@beautyaddict

I have all 3 Right now I am loving the 5 Tooth Detangler. (I use it daily as my main comb on dry hair) 

My second fav is the Wide Space. 

I don't have enough hair for the Super Detangling Rake. I felt (for me & my hair it was Big, Hard to Handle and Cumbersome). But Still a Great Comb.

However, My Newest Fav is this Denman D24 Double Detangler. 

I was having that horrible _knotting_ problem and those double rows remove everything. These wash day, I had absolutely no problems and the Comb Glided through. 

No Snagging or Stopping because of _Knots/Tangles_.  It could also be, because I switched to detangling on Soaking Wet Hair and using a Detangler.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict
> 
> I have all 3 Right now I am loving the 5 Tooth Detangler. (I use it daily as my main comb on dry hair)
> 
> My second fav is the Wide Space.
> 
> I don't have enough hair for the Super Detangling Rake. I felt (for me & my hair it was Big, Hard to Handle and Cumbersome). But Still a Great Comb.
> 
> However, My Newest Fav is this Denman D24 Double Detangler.
> 
> I was having that horrible _knotting_ problem and those double rows remove everything. This wash day, I had absolutely no problems and the Comb Glided through.
> 
> No Snagging or Stopping because of _Knots/Tangles_.


 
thank u! where did u get ur d24?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> thank u! where did u get ur d24?


 
@beautyaddict1913


http://cgi.ebay.com/Denman-Professi...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b4faa52d


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

^^^^^^

There.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I luv yall! Always sooo helpful! I just ordered the 5 tooth detangler and the wide spaced detangler...hope they arrive by wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I luv yall! Always sooo helpful! I just ordered the 5 tooth detangler and the wide spaced detangler...hope they arrive by wash day!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Girl, they feel wonderful on your Head. 

Now I see why Folx Swear by Quality Combs/Brushes.

They definitely make a Difference. Who woulda' thought it?erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl, they feel wonderful on your Head.
> 
> Now I see why Folx Swear by Quality Combs/Brushes.
> 
> They definitely make a Difference. Who woulda' thought it?erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair I just checked out the link for the d24...I want to get it just bcuz of the price  but Im not sure about all those teeth...hows that for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I just checked out the link for the d24...I want to get it just bcuz of the price  *but Im not sure about all those teeth...hows that for you?*


 
beautyaddict1913

It's not as 'intimidating' in person.  The Teeth are extremely rounded.  It works great.  

That Dual Action is a winner!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, checking in. Going to get ready for work soon. I could stay in that bed forever, i want to buy something but i won't. I have until april first but i will take it easy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Well I'm buying enough for both of us before April 1st. 

Lawd....I really, really need to stop.

The 1st can't get here fast enough ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where the Debil is Ms. B?

Brownie518


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Well I'm buying enough for both of us before April 1st.
> 
> Lawd....I really, really need to stop.
> 
> The 1st can't get here fast enough ..........



Your really going to do the no-buy with me? As much as i like to read and buy books i should go ahead and get the regular nook or kindle. I know they are dirt cheap right now. I don't need one with the internet just one where i can read books. If anything that may be my last purchase of the month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Your really going to do the no-buy with me? As much as i like to read and buy books *i should go ahead and get the regular nook or kindle. I know they are dirt cheap right now. I don't need one with the internet just one where i can read books. If anything that may be my last purchase of the month.*


 
La Colocha

Yeah...I'm >>there<<   Are we the only 2? *crickets chirping*  

I know some of the Ladies are still in the "Official No-Buy" Challenge.

That's a Smart Purchase.  I think you'll love it.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> thanks boo! this look sooo good! what should I get on hairsense? 5 tooth detangler? super detangler rake? wide spaced detangler?
> 
> @chebaby does the ouidad get out all the shed hairs after using ur shower comb?


the ouidad gets out the tangles more so than the shed hair. imo brushes get out shed hair and combs get out tangles.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah...I'm >>there<<   Are we the only 2? *crickets chirping*
> 
> I know some of the Ladies are still in the "Official No-Buy" Challenge.
> 
> That's a Smart Purchase.  I think you'll love it.



Good deal, i can use the company. Yes the original is cheap, they have different new versions but i don't need all that. Or i can wait until after april and that can be me reward. Well going to get up get moving, have a good night t and talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

What is everyone up to?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where the Debil is Ms. B?
> 
> @Brownie518



Here I am!! I'm back at work now . I shoulda stayed home one more day. 
What's goin' on??


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> What is everyone up to?



Hey, m!! I'm here at work, coughing fit to kill!! Got folks givin me some serious side eye in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ms. B!  Feel Better Soon Girl.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ms. B!  Feel Better Soon Girl.



Aww, thanks! 

So you're No buying with La in April, huh?? Good for you!


----------



## mkd

Aww Brownie, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Aww, thanks!
> 
> *So you're No buying with La in April, huh?? *Good for you!



You are too.

Good morning ladies, no mask on sale this week as usual. Nothing going on here, just waiting to get dd off to school.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

Brownie518, you been sick for a minute hope you get better! 

La Colocha, So what is the rules of engagement for the no buy, hair product only right?


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> @Brownie518, you been sick for a minute hope you get better!
> 
> @La Colocha, *So what is the rules of engagement for the no buy, hair product only right?*



You can set your own personal no-buy wether its just products or whatever. I'm doing everything, the only thing i am buying in the month of april is groceries, Nothing else.


----------



## rosalindb

Brownie518 Hope you feel better soon
La Colocha Are you going to buy anything before the end of the month, is there anything you need?

ETA: I might join you, do not plan to buy anything else before July


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> @Brownie518 Hope you feel better soon
> @La Colocha Are you going to buy anything before the end of the month, is there anything you need?
> 
> ETA: I might join you, do not plan to buy anything else before July



I don't need anything at all, i probably won't buy anything before the end of the month, i placed my sage order early and that came fast, i also have enough conditioner and stuff to last me for a month or 2 i should be ok.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, m!! I'm here at work, coughing fit to kill!! Got folks givin me some serious side eye in here.



Feel better ms.b.


----------



## EllePixie

G'mernin' ladies! Just popping in to say hey. The new CJ condish is out, so that made my morning.

Brownie518 I hope you feel better! Are you drinking OJ?


----------



## Eisani

Hey nah! Im working the same wash n go from Saturday with that PM The Detangler. Well, I kinda resfreshed yest w/agua in the shower and used CJ Smoothing li, humped the top and put the rest in a tiiiiight banana clip. My hair is in the same style today, just put on a scarf last night. My hair isnt shiny, but my curl definition is awesome!

I was geeked about the condish and this fool said, "that wasnt coditioner, its detangler."  Ok boo, u win  I havent done any homework since Fri (I know ), this the weekend was the best Ive had in a long time. It was capped off last night by my silly nephew. He is definitely a ham.


----------



## Eisani

Dayum Gina *off to stalk cj website*

Oh, I'll be starting a new job next Monday  It feels good to not only have found my current job in August, but to get another in this economy?! Its truly a blessing.


----------



## chebaby

@Brownie, i hope you get well soon.

@Eisani, congrats on the new job.

i kinda want the new cj conditioner however, why everybody on the argan oil thing? is argan oil that good?


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> @Brownie, i hope you get well soon.
> 
> @Eisani, congrats on the new job.
> 
> i kinda want the new cj conditioner however, why everybody on the argan oil thing? is argan oil that good?



I like argan oil, I guess it's the new "it" thing. Not really sure why though...I mean it's nice but another oil could easily be used. I tested the new condish and it's awesome, so I'm hoping it will be just as good as a leave in.


----------



## chebaby

thanx elle. i might get it, not sure yet.

my sweet hair pudding should  be here today so that may hold me over from purchasing anything else.


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't need a thing but I want a some Burnt Sugar Pomade.  I gave my sister mine (new) for Christmas...now I want it back.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

I'm going to finish taking my braids out before I head to work, and do my hair tonight. I've never really had a schedule set in stone. I will finish the Suave WCB and maybe some Giovanni poo.

My grandma just called and asked me to paint her walls. There goes my day off tomorrow.


----------



## BrownBetty

I need to join yall on this no buy, lemme think about it.  Though I haven't bought hair products my make up purchases have been bananas.


----------



## Shay72

So OT and I don't have time to catch up on posts...maybe tomorrow.

Both of my laptops are down . I never got the original fixed bc I bought the mini. But now the mini is down too so I figured I might as well get them both fixed. They're under warranty so it costs me nada. Just waiting for a tech to call to set up an appt. I can get online with my Nook but it ain't the same.  I will try & run through here during lunch each day if I have time. I need them fixed asap bc I'm on staycation next week and I will go crazy w/o my laptops.


----------



## chebaby

so my briad out turned out nice. got a compliment on it already. this lady asked if i was natural, i said yes, then she said "you know what it reminds me of? and im the last one to talk about natural hair, but you know they show re runs of girlfriends and it reminds me of diana ross's daughter".  i was like wooooowwwww thanks.

anyway my braid out is super shiny and soft. but for some reason its a little flatter than it was the last two times i did a braid out. i think its because the oil in the kbb mask weighed my hair down. but i know itll swell in a few days. maybe this will help it last longer.

also my ohm shp came today. after i finish my dew i will use this for a braid out on top of the curly q's red velvet

oh and today i put a tiny bit of vatika frosting on my ends and on my exposed scalp.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I don't need a thing but I want a some *Burnt Sugar Pomade.*  I gave my sister mine (new) for Christmas...now I want it back.


girl that stuff is. ive just been using it on my ends and around my edges.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, what are you thinking about getting from Sage?


i just realized i never answered this.
i want the darcys cream gel or whatever its called. thinking about getting the koils by nature butter although i dont need it. i have more than enough sundahine and coconut confidence, and regular shea. i was also thinking about getting the darcys deep conditioner. i really liked it but kbb masked mixed in oils does the same thing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Having a great hair day...Donna Marie gelly and buttercream in my hair - I added them to my staples list! Im really getting my staples down and its soooo exciting! I think my next purchase will be the OHM pudding and bee mine curly butter! I don't really need anymore stylers but I like that each one yields a different look!


----------



## chebaby

ok i just found out my local store has the darcys deep conditioner and the komaza deep conditioners. this is good news because i was wondering why they would have everything but the deep conditioners lol.
i will be going tomorrow to get that darcys deep conditioner and maybe the bee mine dejas milk.


----------



## chebaby

OMG 
curlmart has kbb now


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> OMG
> curlmart has kbb now



That is good to know and they have 15% to 20% off sometimes, that would put a dent in a few masks.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> That is good to know and they have 15% to 20% off sometimes, that would put a dent in a few masks.


and you know you will get your stuff faster
ill get the mask from them but everything else is in the lavender vanilla scent


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> and you know you will get your stuff faster
> ill get the mask from them but everything else is in the lavender vanilla scent



Give them time, they will probably add more scents in the future. Sage ships faster than curlmart but if there is a good % off i will get the kbb mask from curlmart.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Give them time, they will probably add more scents in the future. Sage ships faster than curlmart but if there is a good % off i will get the kbb mask from curlmart.


yea, so far i like sage. i was gonna place an order with them but since my local store now has some deep conditioners i want i dont have to place the order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies......

Just got home.  Doing my HTN Regi for the evening.  That's all that's happening my way.


----------



## chebaby

hey miss T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey miss T.


 
chebaby

Hey Girl.  So, what are you doing to your Hurr

*cause i know you doin' somethin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl.  So, what are you doing to your Hurr
> 
> *cause i know you doin' somethin'


no, its in a braid out so ill just pineapple every night and hope to get week long hair lol. i really dont want to have to do it again before sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I know the "Goal" is 4-6 Inches by December 31st. How many think that's Attainable?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I know the "Goal" is 4-6 Inches by December 31st. How many think that's Attainable?


i think its very doable. i hope i get that much or more.
esp. how much we wash or scalps. shoot its not clogged so hair better be growing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think its very doable. i hope i get that much or more.
> *esp. how much we wash or scalps. shoot its not clogged so hair better be growing lol*.


 
chebaby

You Crazy


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

Good to know cm has KBB.  I can't quit her hair milk.  I thought maybe dew and SSI would replace it but i need all 3 as staples.


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd. i like the new hair milk too but not as much as the old one. i can live without it since i now have the dew. it replaced it for me.


----------



## mkd

T, I definitely think its attainable.  I won't sweat it though.  I am done obsessing over my hair.  I still like to do it and read about it and chat with you ladies but the obsession is over for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'll be glad when I'm over it.

Once I come out of this Wig....I think I'll be 1/2 way there.erplexed


----------



## Priss Pot

T, I definitely think it's attainable.  Dec 31 is like 8 months away.  I cut about 4 inches off my head back in August, and now 7 months later it's grown back completely and then some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *T, I definitely think it's attainable. Dec 31 is like 8 months away. I cut about 4 inches off my head back in August, and now 7 months later it's grown back completely and then some.*


 
Priss Pot

It looks very Purty & very, very Fluffy!

Great Progress.


----------



## robot.

i just learned this weekend that i'm a complete shrew when i'm hungry and sleepy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. When I got my stuff from Curlmart....it said Come Back Soon or something crazy, for KBB --- nothing was up.

ETA:  A Body Wash for Flash Wednesday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about my Regi for next Wash Day.  I think I'll be using BFH Yarrow to Co-Cleanse, Nexxus Keraphix for a quickie reconstruct, HTN Protein Amino under Dryer, and DC with Sitrinillah under Steamer.


----------



## chebaby

its slow around these parts today 
i might head to the natural store tomorrow because i wont be able to attend the baltimore hair expo this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its slow around these parts today
> i might head to the natural store tomorrow because i wont be able to attend the baltimore hair expo this weekend


 
chebaby

Okay....Lemme check out your list for the Natural Store....Please Post


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay....Lemme check out your list for the Natural Store....Please Post


i dont want much.
darcys deep conditioner
bee mine deja milk
maybe ill get the curl hair towel(cant remember the name)
and i might get a bottle of jbco since i havent used it in a while. im sure itll be great in my conditioners. i remember the smell though

maybe they will have something new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's a very simple list.  No Komaza?

In Other News:  I received my Shipping Notice from Oyin Handmade for my 32 Ounce Bottle of Honey Hemp

YAY!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's a very simple list.  No Komaza?
> 
> In Other News:  I received my Shipping Notice from Oyin Handmade for my 32 Ounce Bottle of Honey Hemp
> 
> YAY!


hmmmm i dont think i need anything from komaza. i still have: the shea lotion, califia pudding and califia cream. i also have the 2 conditioners you sent me.
i am interested in the califia leave in but i think we all know i dont need any more leave in

yay for you getting your oyin soon. i just love me some oyin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hmmmm i dont think i need anything from komaza. i still have: the shea lotion, califia pudding and califia cream. *i also have the 2 conditioners you sent me.*
> i am interested in the califia leave in but i think we all know i dont need any more leave in
> 
> yay for you getting your oyin soon. i just love me some oyin


 
chebaby

When I get a _'Cushie'_ Envelope, I'll pop that Protein Strengthener in da' mail.

I'll try to pick up one sometime this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yay for you getting your oyin soon. *i just love me some oyin*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  

You Must be thinkin' 'bout Daddy??? ....... 

Po' Thang....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You Must be thinkin' 'bout Daddy??? .......
> 
> *Po' Thang*....


you saying that now cause you havent tried it. but youll be hooked just like the rest of us its just a matter of time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When I get a _'Cushie'_ Envelope, I'll pop that Protein Strengthener in da' mail.
> 
> I'll try to pick up one sometime this week.


thank you. no rush, i need to get back to using the htn protein.
but that claudies really really surprised me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you saying that now cause you havent tried it. *but youll be hooked just like the rest of us its just a matter of time.*


 
chebaby

And that's WHY I'm holdin' him off until Black Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you. no rush, i need to get back to using the htn protein.
> *but that claudies really really surprised me.*


 
Told Ya'.

Hmp.  You know Shay72 and Brownie518 know what they be talmbout


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And that's WHY I'm holdin' him off until Black Friday!



now you KNOW you dont really want to wait 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Told Ya'.
> 
> Hmp.  You know @Shay72 and @Brownie518 know what they be talmbout


that stuff was good i can do without the smell of peppermint but it wasnt too strong. i used it on dry hair and only left it in for 20 minutes but it worked great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that stuff was good i can do without the smell of peppermint but it wasnt too strong. i used it on dry hair and only left it in for 20 minutes but it worked great.*


 
chebaby

Told Ya'


----------



## mkd

It is quiet tonight. 

I am really liking the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to retwist at night.  It a nice balance, not too much moisture to make my hair limp and enough moisture so that it isn't dry.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *And that's WHY I'm holdin' him off until Black Friday*!



...yeah, uh huh...


----------



## Brownie518

T, did you get that BFH Avocados & Olives leave in? I'm loving that right now!! I tried the Marshmallow Macadamia the other day and I am so glad I got 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...yeah, uh huh...


 
Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Where ya'll at??


----------



## mkd

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## chebaby

im here........


----------



## Brownie518

Sho is quiet tonight....

I was hopin something would be poppin off in here tonight. I'm here at work in some kind of mood. 

I'm gonna watch The Fighter on break. Anyone see that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ain't it quiet?erplexed 

I should be getting a coupla' thangs in the mail this week. I got a mini HTN Haul today. 

Not sure when my Curlmart will arrive.

I forgot what all I have coming tho' other than Oyin.


----------



## chebaby

i didnt know you made a curlmart order. what you get?

am i the only one a little  about all the crazy colors people are trying around here?


----------



## hannan

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAZUP, GUYS?!  

I'm resisting all urges to get the new CJ conditioner but I'll have to do it on an Easter sale. If there is one. 

Hmmmm...let's see. I have some Kbb mask in my hair right now. What I'll do with it when I rinse it out is a whole other story. I guess I'll just leave it on overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt know you made a curlmart order. what you get?
> 
> *am i the only one a little  about all the crazy colors people are trying around here?*


 
chebaby

Yeah.......I got:

CJ Deep Fix
CJ Moisture Rehab
Jessicurl WDT

That crazy KBB wasn't available when I ordered.  It said:  Check Back Soon 

I prolly wouldna' gotten it anyway....I want a Discount.

and apple juice........... (bolded)


----------



## mkd

T, what did you get from cm?

I won't color my hair neva eva again until I start graying.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.......I got:
> 
> CJ Deep Fix
> CJ Moisture Rehab
> Jessicurl WDT
> 
> That crazy KBB wasn't available when I ordered.  It said:  Check Back Soon
> 
> I prolly wouldna' gotten it anyway....I want a Discount.
> 
> *and apple juice..*......... (bolded)


great haul

whats going on with apple juice?  let me go look lmao


----------



## chebaby

i dont see anything about apple juice. where the lank? lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.......I got:
> 
> *2 CJ Deep Fix*
> *1 CJ Moisture Rehab *already had 1**
> *2 Jessicurl WDT*
> 
> That crazy KBB wasn't available when I ordered. It said: Check Back Soon
> 
> I prolly wouldna' gotten it anyway....I want a Discount.
> 
> and apple juice........... (bolded)


 
mkd

This (bolded)


----------



## Charz

Does anyone like any stuff from Philosophy? I have a 40 percent off promo code


----------



## chebaby

philosophy had a face scrub. i cant remember what its called but its orange and smells like oranges. it makes my face feels so good.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz I always got free trial sizes when I was an intern at Nordstrom and they always give me free trial sizes at Sephora too but I have never tried any of their stuff and my friends don't rave about em either. They think Origins is the best place on earth lol...poor them!

Good evening to the rest of the ladies! I just got in from the gym. My hair has held up wonderfully. Going to freshen it up moisturize and tie it in 4 loose bands before going to bed. Im exhausted and I have to work on a work presentation before I go to bed. Im swamped in projects til April! Ughh! No wonder I have been spending like crazy this month...stressed! At least the light at the end of the tunnel is near.


----------



## chebaby

oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im slow
thanx T


----------



## Brownie518

Charz - I got some of their shower gels for Christmas. White Peach, White Pear, and White cranberry. They smell good enough to eat!!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> @Brownie, i hope you get well soon.
> 
> @Eisani, congrats on the new job.
> 
> i kinda want the new cj conditioner however, why everybody on the argan oil thing? is argan oil that good?


Thank ya! 

You know, I was thinking about everyone jumping on the argan oil bandwagon a while back. You can't tell me they don't have folks lurking hair forums. Don't be all up and through here conducting free field studies. Pay us, dammit! We'll accept hair products as currency  

SN: I hatechall for stirring up the pj monster. I had been doing pretty good.


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd I finally got around to using the Shescentit Okra Conditioner.  I really like it.  It really absorbed into my hair, especially after I sat under a heating cap.  After it sat for a while, it detangled really well too.  When I rinsed, my hair was still soft.


----------



## La Colocha

Good mornin ladies, its about to storm here. So glad i will be in the bed soon, nothing going on hair wise.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> It is quiet tonight.
> 
> I am really liking the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to retwist at night. It a nice balance, not too much moisture to make my hair limp and enough moisture so that it isn't dry.


 
@mkd, I'm jelly you like the smoothie Well it final it's me don't know who to use products on my hair


----------



## Eisani

Ok, I've decided to get up in the garage attic and pull my boxes of oil. Spring is approaching so I'm thinking frequent HOTs/cowashes and sealing will help me get rid of them all.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> @mkd I finally got around to using the Shescentit Okra Conditioner. I really like it. It really absorbed into my hair, especially after I sat under a heating cap. After it sat for a while, it detangled really well too. When I rinsed, my hair was still soft.


 I am glad you like it!  I would have bought it from you if you didn't


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> @mkd, I'm jelly you like the smoothie Well it final it's me don't know who to use products on my hair


 your hair is so picky!


----------



## bronzebomb

Yeah!  I got my shipment notice from HV.  That's quickest ever.


----------



## chebaby

instead of going to the store today i decided to make an order from sage. so i got: darcys cream curl gel, kbb mask, donna marie cocoa hemp buttermilk, and bee mine deja milk.

i ordered it last night and it shipped today.

i also ordered from safi. i hope i like what i ordered because i hated her curl clouds. that stuff looked nothing like the picture, i hated the smell, and it was just a hard butter. but this time i got her hair heaven, haircicle, and hibiscus hydrator.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Ok, I've decided to get up in the garage attic and pull my boxes of oil. Spring is approaching so I'm thinking frequent HOTs/cowashes and sealing will help me get rid of them all.*


 
@Eisani

Girl....Brang them Oils with you and come on over to the HOTs Challenge!

We'll help you get rid of them there.....so collect them and come on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i also ordered from safi*. i hope i like what i ordered because i hated her curl clouds. that stuff looked nothing like the picture, i hated the smell, and it was just a hard butter. but this time i got her hair heaven, haircicle, and hibiscus hydrator.


 

chebaby

Who Dis'???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart is having 10% off Sale on KBB!  

Code # KBB10


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd said:


> I am glad you like it!  I would have bought it from you if you didn't



I'm really loving her conditioners.  The Banana Brulee, Super Soft Honey Rinse , and now the Okra are high up on my list now.

I used to think I knew what soft was when using Elucence and Kenra MC for years.  Now using these SSI conditioners (and Jessicurl, too) has me questioning my past devotion to Elucence and Kenra.  I mean, upon rinsing out SSI and Jessicurl (the Too Shea) conditioners, my hair feels so soft and silky.  I tested out my beloved Elucence again the other day and I didn't get the same post-softness as the other conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> Now using these SSI conditioners (and *Jessicurl*, too) has me questioning my past devotion to Elucence and Kenra.* I mean, upon rinsing out SSI and Jessicurl (the Too Shea) conditioners, my hair feels so soft and silky.* I tested out my beloved Elucence again the other day and I didn't get the same post-softness as the other conditioners.


 
Priss Pot

Thanks for this Priss.  I always wondered about the Too Shea!  Glad to know this.  

I may try this one out next time I'm looking to buy Jessicurl, I've only tried the Weekly Deep Treatment.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Priss Pot
> 
> Thanks for this Priss.  I always wondered about the Too Shea!  Glad to know this.
> 
> I may try this one out next time I'm looking to buy Jessicurl, I've only tried the Weekly Deep Treatment.



I have yet to try the WDT.  I often wonder how is it in comparison to the Too Shea.  From my understanding, the WDT is supposed to be thicker than the Too Shea.  The Too Shea is excellent though, IMO.  It may be thinner, but it packs a mean punch.  It has amazing slip and really moisturizes.  I have about 1/3 of my liter left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I have yet to try the WDT. I often wonder how is it in comparison to the Too Shea. *From my understanding, the WDT is supposed to be thicker than the Too Shea. The Too Shea is excellent though, IMO. It may be thinner, but it packs a mean punch. *It has amazing slip and really moisturizes. I have about 1/3 of my liter left.


 
@Priss Pot

Yes, WDT is Super THICK!  I will try Too Shea! next time I do a Jessicurl Haul.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Who Dis'???


http://www.thegoodhairblog.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://www.thegoodhairblog.com/


 
chebaby

Girl....Keep me posted on the Hibiscus Hydrator!

Thanks


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot
> 
> Thanks for this Priss.  I always wondered about the Too Shea!  Glad to know this.
> 
> I may try this one out next time I'm looking to buy Jessicurl, I've only tried the Weekly Deep Treatment.


i liked the too shea too but didnt like the WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i liked the too shea too but didnt like the WDT.*


 
chebaby

That's interesting Che.erplexed  I'll definitely hafta' try the Too Shea! (It's cheaper too)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....Keep me posted on the Hibiscus Hydrator!
> 
> Thanks


i will. but i purchased it only because i really wanted something so bad lol. this morning when i got up i looked at the site again and was like wth are those pink chunks in it?erplexed. it says hibiscus powder right? well if you infuse it into the water there wouldnt be any chunks right?
unless those are petals she put it there for "decorations".


----------



## natura87

Gonna do my hair tonight.


I remembered why I hate box braids, the take down is annoying.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's interesting Che.erplexed  I'll definitely hafta' try the Too Shea! (It's cheaper too)


yea i really liked the too shea. i was using it as a deep conditioner and co wash. i wouldnt repurchase though because thats the only thing i like by her and i can find better.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Gonna do my hair tonight.
> 
> 
> I remembered why I hate box braids, the take down is annoying.


thats why i no longer do braids, i hate taking them down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....When does that Oyin Sale Start Again???  Does anybody know


_*don't judge*_


----------



## chebaby

yea, who know about the oyin sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea, who know about the oyin sale*


 
chebaby

I was looking for curlyhersheygirl recent post about Oyin's Sale, but couldn't find it.  

She said it was on their FB.  I don't 'do' FB so....I don't know.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, stepping in quickly to see what's going on. Going to lay down early tonight and get some much needed rest. Will cowash in the morning when i get off work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I _think_ the Oyin Sale is part of Customer Appreciation Month....so it should be before the month ends.

I may pick up another Honey Hemp. 

Yep.


----------



## chebaby

i just want another shine and define and dew
i only got a 4oz shine and define and even though ive only used it twice i can see it going fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly:  When did Oyin Sale they were having that Sale.

_*twitches and scratches*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies I'm going to cowash my hair tonight but I'm not sure how I will style it yet.

IDareT'sHair and chebaby on FB oyin mentioned they're doing a two part sale one at the flagship store in MD this weekend and another online next week. They said to look out for a news letter I will try to see if I can copy and paste exactly what was said on FB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair here ya go 



we're having our first spring sale this weekend at our baltimore flagship store! we're giving away free 4 oz. afterbath with any purchase (while supplies last). this is one day only, and it's only available in-store! if you can't make it to the store, we've got another 'juicy' sale coming next week via our website! *hint, hint* ) 

21...03 North Charles Street, Baltimore, MD 21218! See ya there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi ladies I'm going to cowash my hair tonight but I'm not sure how I will style it yet.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby on FB oyin mentioned they're doing a two part sale one at the flagship store in MD this weekend and *another online next week.* They said to look out for a news letter I will try to see if I can copy and paste exactly what was said on FB


 
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Sweets!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *here ya go *
> 
> 
> 
> *we're having our first spring sale this weekend at our baltimore flagship store! we're giving away free 4 oz. afterbath with any purchase (while supplies last). this is one day only, and it's only available in-store! if you can't make it to the store, we've got another 'juicy' sale coming next week via our website! *hint, hint* ) *
> 
> *21...03 North Charles Street, Baltimore, MD 21218! See ya there!*


 
curlyhersheygirl

You Are Wonderful Thanks


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair NP glad I can help.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> we're having our first spring sale this weekend at our baltimore flagship store! we're giving away free 4 oz. afterbath with any purchase (while supplies last). this is one day only, and it's only available in-store! if you can't make it to the store, we've got another 'juicy' sale coming next week via our website! *hint, hint* )
> 
> 21...03 North Charles Street, Baltimore, MD 21218! See ya there!


thanx girl


----------



## chebaby

ill wait for the online sale. i dont want a free after bath oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ill wait for the online sale. *i dont want a free after bath oil*


 
chebaby

Girl....You So Spoiled


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You So Spoiled


 lmao. i kept reading it over and over like "the sale is WHAT?" lmao.


----------



## natura87

My grandma just asked me to do her BC this weekend. I wont be the only adult natural in the family anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. i* kept reading it over and over like "the sale is WHAT?" *lmao.


 
chebaby

Look Girl....You get a FREE 4 ounce A.B. Oil with any purchase......   

What You want?  30-40%  ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Look Girl....You get a FREE 4 ounce A.B. Oil with any purchase......
> 
> *What You want?  30-40%*  ......


that would be nice
maybe thats what the online sale is. 
if i go online and its the same free AB oil im gonna blow a gasket. get me all excited for some bath oil. is there a smiley kicking rocks cause i need it right now


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> thats why i no longer do braids, i hate taking them down.



I love having then in but when I have to take them down its like . Also I make them really small becuase I dont like the look of thick braids on anyone over the age of 10...so yeah, it takes a while.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i just want another shine and define and dew
> i only got a* 4oz shine and define* and even though ive only used it twice i can see it going fast.



I went through it very quickly. I want some now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that would be nice
> maybe thats what the online sale is.
> *if i go online and its the same free AB oil im gonna blow a gasket. get me all excited for some bath oil. is there a smiley kicking rocks cause i need it right now*


 
chebaby

Girl....I'll be TICKED too

.......:buttkick:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I'll be TICKED too
> 
> .......:buttkick:


thats the smiley i needed right there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats the smiley i needed right there*


 
@chebaby

If they have a _decent_ Sale (20%+)....I'll pick up another HH.  

But Imma Save Big Daddy for the Fall.

If it's only 10-15% I may pass


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If they have a _decent_ Sale (20%+)....I'll pick up another HH.
> 
> *But Imma Save Big Daddy for the Fall.*
> 
> If it's only 10-15% I may pass


you missing out girl. but i know you dont want to give htn no competition


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If they have a _decent_ Sale (20%+)....I'll pick up another HH.
> 
> But Imma Save Big Daddy for the Fall.
> 
> *If it's only 10-15% I may pass*


 
Same here. It better be more than that you already get 10% off for getting the monthly newsletter.

But I need the dew. The bottle I got from my sis is half gone.


----------



## Eisani

I've used both Too Shea! and WDT. My vote is for WDT, that one is/was a staple. I never repurchased Too Shea! after it ran out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I've used both Too Shea! and WDT.* My vote is for WDT, that one is/was a staple. I never repurchased Too Shea! after it ran out*


 
Eisani

Hmp.

Shay72 was the reason the 1st time I chose WDT over Too Shea!  She said the same thing.erplexed

And I 'prefer' thick-_er_ conditioners.  And Charz kept mentioning that WDT!  So it's her Fault. 

I thought I had a jar in my stash but didn't afterall  Which also prompted me to re-up.

If I find Too Shea! 'on the _cheap-cheap_, I'll try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Same here. It better be more than that you already get 10% off for getting the monthly newsletter.
> 
> *But I need the dew.* The bottle I got from my sis is half gone.


 
curlyhersheygirl

That "Dew" Got All Ya'll Strung Out!    See that right there got me nervous. (bolded)

I'm Scurrrd


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Same here. It better be more than that you already get 10% off for getting the monthly newsletter.
> 
> *But I need the dew.* The bottle I got from my sis is half gone.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That "Dew" Got All Ya'll Strung Out!    See that right there got me nervous. (bolded)
> 
> I'm Scurrrd



The Dew has got ahold on em, I dont know what it is but half of the posters in this thread get weak in the knees over the Dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^

And that's Why I'm trying not to "go there"


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> And that's Why I'm trying not to "go there"



I dunno, most of the Oyin products I have tried I loved and so I bet I would love this too. I'm just going to hold out on getting it. Next thing I know I am strung out on the Dew, forsaking all other products for the Dew...


I wonder how it would work in the summer...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I dunno, most of the Oyin products I have tried I loved and so I bet I would love this too. I'm just going to hold out on getting it. Next thing I know I am strung out on the Dew, forsaking all other products for the Dew...*
> 
> 
> I wonder how it would work in the summer...?


 
See Natura -- Girl You Feel Me  That's What Has Me Scared.

Imma wait too.

That Maple-ly Burnt Sugary Smell is something that sounds perfect, for me, for Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Oyin....My Honey Hemp Shipped Today!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> See Natura -- Girl You Feel Me  That's What Has Me Scared.
> 
> Imma wait too.
> 
> That *Maple-ly* Burnt Sugary Smell is something that sounds perfect, for me, for Fall.



Ewww. I am sensitive when it comes to scents and I hate the scent of Maple anything. 

*backs away from the Dew*


----------



## chebaby

T, dont be scurred. girl do not fear the dew. you need to love the dew, embrace the dew. take in the dew.


----------



## Priss Pot

I haven't used my Dew in about a month :-O  I'm trying to figure out how I can fit it into my current regimen .  I have like half a bottle (of a 16oz) left.

Over the weeks, I feel like I've been learning my hair all over again.  A while back I stopped using shea butter because although it worked, it'd weigh down my hair.  I've since introduced it back into my regimen, and I've fallen in love with it all over again.  I realize I can't be heavy handed with it.  I have to barely have enough on my fingertip and smooth it onto each section of hair (braid-out).  

Yesterday after I washed, I did a braidout using KCKT and sealing with castor oil.  My hair shrank more and although the castor oil is great for sealing, I didn't have that silkiness that I'd get from using shea butter on my ends (and after my hair has dried).  I just re-braided my hair w/ a teency bit of shea butter on each section and I felt the silkiness again.

I remember when my hair was shorter and I was wearing wash 'n gos a lot, I lived by using a leave-in + castor oil.  Now, I'm finding that I don't have a need for it anymore.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Oyin....My Honey Hemp Shipped Today!



 I lurve Oyin HH.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> T, dont be scurred. girl do not fear the dew. you need to love the dew, embrace the dew. take in the dew.



I see what the Dew has done to you ..leave T alone.


RUN T RUUUUUUUN!


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I see what the Dew has done to you ..leave T alone.
> 
> 
> RUN T RUUUUUUUN!


T, dont run girl. 
COME BACK T, COME BAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> T, dont run girl.
> COME BACK T, COME BAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK




T...dont run towards the light, they are just trying to lure you in with the DEWWWWWWW.

Stay strong, fight the powers that be (Oyin).


----------



## Eisani

I like dew, but don't see it replacing anything I currently have. It's *AIGHT*  I think I love the smell more than anything. It's cool, could definitely see myself loving it more if I still texlaxed. Idk, I'll keep trying it.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> T...dont run towards the light, they are just trying to lure you in with the DEWWWWWWW.
> 
> Stay strong, fight the powers that be (Oyin).


lmfao @ dat be oyin


Eisani said:


> I like dew, but don't see it replacing anything I currently have. *It's *AIGHT**  I think I love the smell more than anything. It's cool, could definitely see myself loving it more if I still texlaxed. Idk, I'll keep trying it.


 cause thats a joke right


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> lmfao @ dat be oyin
> 
> cause thats a joke right


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


>



Stay strong!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I see what the Dew has done to you ..leave T alone.*
> 
> 
> *RUN T RUUUUUUUN!*


 
natura87

Girl....I'm stayin' away from Big Daddy!  He Ain't Gone Have Me all Messed Up Like that



chebaby said:


> *T, dont run girl. *
> *COME BACK T, COME BAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK*


 
chebaby

See.....That's Why I ain't Foolin' with Him!



natura87 said:


> *T...dont run towards the light, they are just trying to lure you in with the DEWWWWWWW.*
> 
> *Stay strong, fight the powers that be (Oyin).*


 
natura87

I'll give it a try Black Friday.  I ain't messin' with it until then tho'.

Too Dangerous


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Girl....I'm stayin' away from Big Daddy!  He Ain't Gone Have Me all Messed Up Like that
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> See.....That's Why I ain't Foolin' with Him!
> 
> 
> 
> @natura87
> 
> I'll give it a try Black Friday.  I ain't messin' with it until then tho'.
> 
> *Too Dangerous*


the spice of life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Priss Pot

Isn't it funny how you re-discover your Hair at Different Stages (and different seasons).

That's why it's good to hold onto products and not trash them right away. 

Especially if you sorta liked it/used it, but wasn't 'sure'.....it always comes back around.

Good Post about re-discovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I like dew, but don't see it replacing anything I currently have. It's *AIGHT**  I think I love the smell more than anything. It's cool, could definitely see myself loving it more if I still texlaxed. Idk, I'll keep trying it.


 
@Eisani

What Else Are you Using? 

Do you use HTN Lotion? *that's my _'dew'_ right now*


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> What Else Are you Using?
> 
> Do you use HTN Lotion? *that's my _'dew'_ right now*


I'm using my own stuff right now along with CJ. Before CJ, Qhemet. I rotate so much, that's why I can't seem to use up anything. I've always been tempted by HTN, but for some reason I can't do it.

ETA: About to prepoo w/Vatika oil while I do some reading then wash w/CON green label and use my avocado/ceramide dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I'm using my own stuff right now along with CJ. Before CJ, Qhemet. I rotate so much, that's why I can't seem to use up anything. I've always been tempted by HTN, but for some reason I can't do it.
> 
> *ETA: About to prepoo w/Vatika oil* while I do some reading then wash w/CON green label and use my avocado/ceramide dc.


 
Eisani

You should Post this in the HOTs Thread!  .........


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Ya'll are too funny!!
I'm here on my last night of work for the week. I can't wait to go home in the morning. I'm gonna oil up with my ceramide mix, knock out, and then wash in the evening. I'm gonna use BFH Barberry Sage Deep mask 

Let me go see if I got a shipping notice from BJ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! Ya'll are too funny!!
> I'm here on my last night of work for the week. I can't wait to go home in the morning. I'm gonna oil up with my ceramide mix, knock out, and then wash in the evening. I'm gonna use BFH Barberry Sage Deep mask
> 
> *Let me go see if I got a shipping notice from BJ....*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  I didn't.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  I didn't.



Me neitha...*shrug*


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> I like dew, but don't see it replacing anything I currently have. It's *AIGHT*  I think I love the smell more than anything. It's cool, could definitely see myself loving it more if I still texlaxed. Idk, I'll keep trying it.


Eisani, I feel the same way about dew.  I like it a lot but it won't replace my other leave ins.  Its nice to have options though.


----------



## mkd

I am DC now with CJ banana and hibiscus deep fix.  I am going to use dew as a leave in but I don't know what I want to twist with, maybe the bee mine curly butter.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> ill wait for the online sale. i dont want a free after bath oil


 
Girl I just burst out in laughter...I think there will still be a sale in addition to the free product.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Girl I just burst out in laughter...I think there will still be a sale in addition to the free product.


oh 
well i hope so cause baltimore aint that close to me to be driving for some bath oil ill never use
ill still order online though because i wont be able to go this weekend.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know yall are sleep and Im in bed as well! Got in late from the gym and oil rinsed with safflower oil, massaged my crown and nape with my jbco/peppermint mix, & co-washed with SSI avocado...I love the way my hair feels! I was very generous with the condish and used it up. I was thinking about not re-ordering from SSI just bcuz I'm trying to limit my vendors to 5 but I may have to add her back to the list! I twisted my hair in 5 HUGE twists on each side with Qhemet BRBC and a little OHHB. Going to wear a puff in the morning...going to post in the HOT thread. Talk to yall later!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies cowashed today with vo5 raspberry balancing conditioner, moisturized with the dew and almond glaze. Nothing else going on and didn't use anything up.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning everyone!!

I really like Grapeseed oil on its own. Very nice oil. We're having a snowstorm right now so I just got in from work and slapped some grapeseed in my hair and I'll leave it all day. I plan on washing later on. Hopefully I'll use up a BFH conditioner.


----------



## Priss Pot

I worked out late last night and by the time I woke up this morning my hair was still damp in the middle of my head (I had put my braid-out into a bun).  So, I just co-washed my hair with the Jessicurl and used some as a leave-in, sealed with shea butter and put a little Eco on my edges.  I twisted my hair into a bun and secured with a goody spin pin.


----------



## bronzebomb

I need some therapy!  I don't need a nother cream, shampoo, conditioner or comb...but that coupon from Qhemet is calling my name!  I won a 20% off coupon on FB and I can't wait to redeem it!

I wanted to wait until the Aethiopica twisting cream was released, but I also want a jar of the Amla and Olive heavy Cream (I'm almost out), Castor & Moringa Softening Serum, and the Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade.  Are there any reviews on these? (not the AOHC)


----------



## natura87

My braidout puff looks so good, i was going to wash my hair but once I saw how awesome it looked I just  moisturized and fluffed it, put it in a pineapple and went to bed.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb said:


> I need some therapy!  I don't need a nother cream, shampoo, conditioner or comb...but that coupon from Qhemet is calling my name!  I won a 20% off coupon on FB and I can't wait to redeem it!
> 
> I wanted to wait until the Aethiopica twisting cream was released, but I also want a jar of the Amla and Olive heavy Cream (I'm almost out), Castor & Moringa Softening Serum, and the Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade.  Are there any reviews on these? (not the AOHC)



I like the Castor & Moringa serum, although Im not sure why its called a serum instead of an oil. The ingredients listed are castor and moringa oil. Dats it. Anyway, I like it on my scalp and as a sealant which is how I used it this morning. If Im twisting, I rub some at the roots and then smooth a bit down the twists after theyre done. When taking out the twist, I use a bit of the serum on my hand to keep frizz at bay. 

The Amla pomade I use on our scalps. Qhemet is one of only three lines made that I have bought every.single.product.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies gosh i havnt been here for daaaaayz.

How you all doing?

they've restricted our innernet (non work) activity at the office now so I dont post much and when I get home Im beat 

anyhoo Ive come to the realization that the colour job i did last july has set me back. Not sure if Im gonna just cut off the coloured ends in one go or baby them and continue to do mini trims.

in the mean time Ive decided to drastically reduce manipulation of my hair and increase light protein treatments.

Im gonna reach APL this year no matter what !!!!!


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> Qhemet is one of only three lines made that I have bought every.single.product.


 
what are the other two?

I think qhemet, oyin and Darcys botanicals may end up being my three


----------



## beautyaddict1913

SimJam what do you love from Darcy's?

Hello ladies, at work with my hair in a puff....its sooo soft! I can't wait for the next Qhemet sale! I need more OHHB, Im running low, but since I will be in weave in less than two weeks I am sure I won't run out before then! Going to the gym when I get off and will see what happens when I co-wash with SSI hibiscus condish! I haven't really used it as a co-wash but I'm pretty sure I won't be re-purchasing since I don't remember AMAZING results from it. I have 16 ounces to use up before my summer install in July!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, @La Colocha

Hope this makes your day ladies
mark your calendars! on friday, april 1st, we're giving you 20% off all full-sized juices! this includes greg juice, juices 'n berries, frank juice and all honey water flavors! seriously, mark your calendars! one day only, via oyinhandmade.com! the coupon code is: aprilfools 

....this is no april fool's joke! )


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> I like the Castor & Moringa serum, although Im not sure why its called a serum instead of an oil. The ingredients listed are castor and moringa oil. Dats it. Anyway, I like it on my scalp and as a sealant which is how I used it this morning. If Im twisting, I rub some at the roots and then smooth a bit down the twists after theyre done. When taking out the twist, I use a bit of the serum on my hand to keep frizz at bay.
> 
> The Amla pomade I use on our scalps. Qhemet is one of only three lines made that I have bought every.single.product.


 
Thanks!  i'm going to get it!

Qhemet, Oyin and Komaza are my top lines!  I find that I use these the most.  After, I purchase the 2 items, I will have everything from Qhemet.  I'm eagerly anticipating the Aethiopica Twsiting Butter.  If this holds, this line could easily become a staple.  I'llmake some definite decisions by the end of the year.


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, @La Colocha
> 
> Hope this makes your day ladies
> mark your calendars! on friday, april 1st, we're giving you 20% off all full-sized juices! this includes greg juice, juices 'n berries, frank juice and all honey water flavors! seriously, mark your calendars! one day only, via oyinhandmade.com! the coupon code is: aprilfools
> 
> ....this is no april fool's joke! )


 
I hope that's the same deal in-store!  I live in Baltimore!  Oh wait!  I want The Burnt Sugar Pomade...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> I hope that's the same deal in-store! I live in Baltimore! Oh wait! I want The Burnt Sugar Pomade...


 
Folks are on FB right now asking them to add the dew to the sale.


----------



## SimJam

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @SimJam what do you love from Darcy's?


 
the curling gel they gave as a BF gift - great for my twistouts
avocado and honey twisting creme - nice soft hold
lemongrass transitioning creme (if only it smelled better it wud b a close second to the dew, lol)
pumpkin conditioner - I use as a leavein

and I want to try the 

madagascar styling creme 
Avocado and wild plum twisting creme 


from the couple products Ive tried i find my  hair likes them and they do what they say their supposed to do


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, @La Colocha
> 
> Hope this makes your day ladies
> mark your calendars! on friday, april 1st, we're giving you 20% off all full-sized juices! this includes greg juice, juices 'n berries, frank juice and all honey water flavors! seriously, mark your calendars! one day only, via oyinhandmade.com! the coupon code is: aprilfools
> 
> ....this is no april fool's joke! )




This is not enough.  I would need more than 20%.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, @La Colocha
> 
> Hope this makes your day ladies
> mark your calendars! on friday, april 1st, we're giving you 20% off all full-sized juices! this includes greg juice, juices 'n berries, frank juice and all honey water flavors! seriously, mark your calendars! one day only, via oyinhandmade.com! the coupon code is: aprilfools
> 
> ....this is no april fool's joke! )



Thanks curly, its just the juices, i will pass. I have enough hair dew for a minute so i don't need anything. If it was 20% off everything in the store i might have tried some of the bath stuff.

Drugstore.com has 20% off right now on the whole site. I didn't see a coupon code so i guess more details are on the site.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Thanks curly, its just the juices, i will pass. I have enough hair dew for a minute so i don't need anything. *If it was 20% off everything in the store* i might have tried some of the bath stuff.
> 
> Drugstore.com has 20% off right now on the whole site. I didn't see a coupon code so i guess more details are on the site.


 

That's what I wanted.


----------



## chebaby

i wish it was 20% off the whole site. i would have gotten another 16oz dew and an 8oz shine and define. but i guess i wont be getting anything .


----------



## La Colocha

I forgot to update on vitacost, i received my replacement package and the product was the same, so they will issue me a refund. I was satisfied at the attention and customer service so i will purchase from them again. I also found my shave cream at the grocery store so that is a plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, @La Colocha
> 
> Hope this makes your day ladies
> mark your calendars! on friday, april 1st, we're giving you 20% off all full-sized juices! this includes greg juice, juices 'n berries, frank juice *and all honey water flavors! *seriously, mark your calendars! one day only, via oyinhandmade.com! the coupon code is: aprilfools
> 
> ....this is no april fool's joke! )


 
curlyhersheygirl

Chile....You are the Bomb.com!  Thanks

Hmp.  I take that to mean the Honey Wash, the Honey Hemp etc????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Chile....You are the Bomb.com!  Thanks
> 
> Hmp.  I take that to mean the Honey Wash, the Honey Hemp etc????


no, honey water is a body spray i think. so its just the sprayerplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas!

Evening.  Hope all is well.  I got my 32 ounce Bottle of Oyin HH in the mail today.  

So let the Summa' Cowashing Begin!  I am set for that.

I think when the warmer weather sets in good, this will be perfect.  That & my HV Conditioners.  

I gotta wean myself off those Cleansing Conditioners tho'. 

Those are NICE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, honey water is a body spray i think. so its just the sprayerplexed.


 
@chebaby

Hmp. I don't want NUNNA that.  .... 

And Imma pass on the Frank's, Greg's and J&B in lieu of my HTN Follicle Booster. I have some other _spritzes and sprays_ here too.

I've had all 3 before and either gave them away or sold them. I won't get those.


----------



## chebaby

i still dont know what i will do with my hair this summer. i am loving my braid outs and that seems like the easiest to just continue with them. but i also miss co washing several times a week.

maybe ill just cut of shampoo and still do my braid outs. that way i can just co wash and braid out.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> i still dont know what i will do with my hair this summer. i am loving my braid outs and that seems like the easiest to just continue with them. but i also miss co washing several times a week.
> 
> *maybe ill just cut of shampoo and still do my braid outs. that way i can just co wash and braid out.*




Yep, that's your answer right there.  Just co-wash at night, put in some big braids, wake up, unravel and go.  I didn't realize how simple it was till I actually started doing it twice a week.  I used to think it'd be a lot of manipulation, but it really takes no time.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Yep, that's your answer right there.  Just co-wash at night, put in some big braids, wake up, unravel and go.  I didn't realize how simple it was till I actually started doing it twice a week.  I used to think it'd be a lot of manipulation, but it really takes no time.


 i think thats what i will be doing. like you said it really takes no time. i only do eight braids so that like 10 minutes and im done.
ETA: my braid out is still going strong and im loving it more and more each day. if i can get it to last until saturday then im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Priss Pot @chebaby

So after you _unbraid _it in the mornings do you spritz it, put lotion on it or Oil or nothing?

Or is all the M&S'ing done during the braiding process?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot @chebaby
> 
> So after you _unbraid _it in the mornings do you spritz it, put lotion on it or Oil or nothing?
> 
> Or is all the M&S'ing done during the braiding process?


mine is all done during the braiding. i try not to have to moisturize at all during the week. when i used just HH conditioner as my leave in i had to moisturize during the week. but using the dew to braid i havent had to moisturize at all. its very low manipulation


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to use my kbb hair cream(i have that thang waiting until the summer )
my ends will be in heaven, because i think i will mostly use it on my ends. i remember it also gives amazing shine.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot @chebaby
> 
> So after you _unbraid _it in the mornings do you spritz it, put lotion on it or Oil or nothing?
> 
> Or is all the M&S'ing done during the braiding process?



If I pack on the oil/butter when braiding damp/wet hair then my hair will take forever to dry.  With my braidouts as of late (with the exception of the one I did 2 days ago) I just applied KCKT and only sealed the very ends of my hair.  When taking out my braids in the morning, I emulsify a tad bit of shea butter in my hands and just smooth it on my hair.

I basically do what she's doing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE2avhUU6BM

My hair isn't as long as hers, so I don't use as much shea butter.  But the feeling I get after smoothing it on my hair is oh so nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Interesting.....For all you that do Braid-Outs. That's Nice.

I like the look at 2-3 day old Braid Out Hurr (Bed Head) 

I think I like it a little more "Fluffy" /WILD and Less Defined.

@Priss Pot thanks for posting that Video.


----------



## Priss Pot

T, the less product you use the fluffer the braidout will be.  When I don't put an oil/butter on the entire length of the hair while wet, I get bigger, fluffier hair.  But if I do put it on the entire length (as I did with the castor oil the other day), I get more defined, structured hair that I have to pull apart and manipulate more to make it bigger.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting.....For all you that do Braid-Outs. That's Nice.
> 
> I like the look at 2-3 day old Braid Out Hurr (Bed Head)
> 
> I think I like it a little more "Fluffy" /WILD and Less Defined.
> 
> @Priss Pot thanks for posting that Video.


it does look like bed head doesnt it.
i was trying to get fluffy hair on day one but with this last braid out i realized that letting it get big as the days go on is much better.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> T, the less product you use the fluffer the braidout will be.  When I don't put an oil/butter on the entire length of the hair while wet, I get bigger, fluffier hair.  But if I do put it on the entire length (as I did with the castor oil the other day), I get more defined, structured hair that I have to pull apart and manipulate more to make it bigger.


how long does your braid outs last?
i noticed that with my first and second braid out it was fluffy from day one but only lasted 3-4 days. this one was flat the first day and has gotten bigger each day because of my pineapple and the wind so i think it can last 5-6 days.
i normally slather my hair in a leave in and then braid with a styler and then try not to moisturize again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So the Sponge-Bob Bikini Bottom Pineapple (at the top) Gives you a Fuller more Volumized Look?????


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> how long does your braid outs last?
> i noticed that with my first and second braid out it was fluffy from day one but only lasted 3-4 days. this one was flat the first day and has gotten bigger each day because of my pineapple and the wind so i think it can last 5-6 days.
> i normally slather my hair in a leave in and then braid with a styler and then try not to moisturize again.



In the past when doing twist/braid outs, I always end up having to detangle and rebraid/twist my hair mid-week.  My hair tangles so easily.  I wish I were able to go a full 5-6 days with only doing a pineapple and not having tangles.  Grabbing sections and re-braiding every other night works for me, while detangling mid-week.  Before, when washing only once a week, I'd apply a liquid/cream moisturizer to dry hair mid-week and comb to remove tangles and re-braid.  Now, I just co-wash mid week, detangle in the shower w/ the big rake comb, then re-braid.

You just don't know.  I could literally unravel a fresh braidout right now...sit here in this one spot for like 3 days and NOT move...just sit here staring at the computer, and somehow miraculously, my hair would find a way to tangle.  It's like some jedi supernatural force or something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So *the Sponge-Bob Bikini Bottom Pineapple* (at the top) Gives you a Fuller more Volumized Look?????



yes it does. i thought it would stretch it out and make it flat but it doesnt. when i take off the hair band i just shake my hair and it falls into place. 
i wonder if i can do that with a w&g. probably not without having to spritz it with water first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yes it does. i thought it would stretch it out and make it flat but it doesnt. when i take off the hair band i just shake my hair and it falls into place. *
> i wonder if i can do that with a w&g. probably not without having to spritz it with water first


 
Well.....All Ya'll Have a Low-Mani Summer Look that's Hip, Fly, Fresh & Cute

I'm jellyerplexed I'm stuck another HOT Summa' Under a Wig!


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> In the past when doing twist/braid outs, I always end up having to detangle and rebraid/twist my hair mid-week.  My hair tangles so easily.  I wish I were able to go a full 5-6 days with only doing a pineapple and not having tangles.  Grabbing sections and re-braiding every other night works for me, while detangling mid-week.  Before, when washing only once a week, I'd apply a liquid/cream moisturizer to dry hair mid-week and comb to remove tangles and re-braid.  Now, I just co-wash mid week, detangle in the shower w/ the big rake comb, then re-braid.
> 
> You just don't know.  I could literally unravel a fresh braidout right now...sit here in this one spot for like 3 days and NOT move...just sit here staring at the computer, and somehow miraculously, my hair would find a way to tangle. * It's like some jedi supernatural force or something.*


lmao thats funny.
i think my hair doesnt tangle much because its so thin i wish it were thicker. my hair is like those pillows that look full and thick but when you lay on it it flattens out so easily like theres no feathers in it it looks thick but its not.

but i hear ya. you gotta do whats good for your hair(detangling mid week). i used to detangle daily when i co washed daily glad i finally learned how to get multiple day hair. now i cant imagine me co washing daily and i used to love it.


----------



## Priss Pot

KBB Hair Milk (original formula) used to be the bomb for that mid-week detangle session. The Dew is good too; I used that all winter for the mid-week detangling since I mainly wore twist-outs.

Oh, and since I've been back to my regular workout routine, I've had to try and find a way to keep my hair from poofing up.  My head sweats up a storm, and I hate to ruin a perfectly good braid-out.  I pineapple my hair when working out, and putting one of these things on until your hair dries from the sweat, keeps things pretty smooth.  I was surprised it worked.


----------



## mkd

I don't think I like oyin shine and define.   i think its what caused my hair to feel like straw last week.  I used it on my daughter's hair sunday and her is soooo dry today.  I am pretty disappointed.  I think I am going to get another bee mine curly butter.  that works well for me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I don't think I like oyin shine and define.   i think its what caused my hair to feel like straw last week.  I used it on my daughter's hair sunday and her is soooo dry today.  I am pretty disappointed.  I think I am going to get another bee mine curly butter.  that works well for me.


when i first used it about a year or so ago i didnt like it either. it made my hair dry and dull looking. i didnt see the shine in shine and define. so i would use it along with the whipped pudding for my twists once in a blue moon but then the two of them together can be heavy. i did not like it at all.
but for some reason now my hair loves it. it could be the dew because i used it on top of the dew. or maybe my hair has changed. i dont know but its funny how things can once work and then not, and the other way around.


----------



## mkd

I used it on top of dew chebaby at first I thought it was nice but then 2 days later, it was crunchy as heyall.  Donna marie dream curl cream did that to my hair too.  I wonder what ingredient does that.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I used it on top of dew @chebaby at first I thought it was nice but then 2 days later, it was crunchy as heyall.  Donna marie dream curl cream did that to my hair too.  I wonder what ingredient does that.


hmmm thats strange. when it wasnt working for me i thought it was the flax seeds but i dont think thats in the donna marie cream though. i do know that most of donna marie stuff doesnt work for me. the only thing i somewhat liked was the coco hemp butter milk. and i have the super butter cream that i cant wait to try since i never tried the last jar. i hope i like it because so far i feel  about her line.
but maybe its the flax seed gel, i know thats the new it thing as far as gels go.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> hmmm thats strange. when it wasnt working for me i thought it was the flax seeds but i dont think thats in the donna marie cream though. i do know that most of donna marie stuff doesnt work for me. the only thing i somewhat liked was the coco hemp butter milk. and i have the super butter cream that i cant wait to try since i never tried the last jar. i hope i like it because so far i feel  about her line.
> but maybe its the flax seed gel, i know thats the new it thing as far as gels go.


Maybe it is the flax seed.  I thought maybe the honey but the ohm pudding has honey and my hair loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.........

Looking forward to doing my Hair this wash day.  Hoping to use up something this wash day.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Maybe it is the flax seed.  I thought maybe the honey but the ohm pudding has honey and my hair loves it.


yea im thinking its the flax seeds. i dont have many if at all products with flax seeds besides the shine and define.
i just got my sweet hair pudding a few days ago and cant wait to use it again lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.........
> 
> Looking forward to doing my Hair this wash day.  Hoping to use up something this wash day.


when is your next wash day and what are you going to use?

i havent used up anything in a long while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when is your next wash day and what are you going to use?*
> 
> i havent used up anything in a long while


 
HOT with some type of Oil (probably Soybean, Wheat Germ or Burdock Root w/Ceramides)

Co-Cleanse with Bear Fruit Hair Yarrow Cleansing Hair Cream

Protein Treatment (with Nexxus Keraphix & HTN Amino Plus)

Steam with Hairveda Sitrinillah or Komaza Olive

Leave-In & Dry


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> HOT with some type of Oil (probably Soybean, Wheat Germ or Burdock Root w/Ceramides)
> 
> Co-Cleanse with Bear Fruit Hair Yarrow Cleansing Hair Cream
> 
> Protein Treatment (with Nexxus Keraphix & HTN Amino Plus)
> 
> Steam with Hairveda Sitrinillah or Komaza Olive
> 
> Leave-In & Dry


sounds good.
you make me want some more oils. and im not an oil person at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sounds good.
> *you make me want some more oils. and im not an oil person at all.*


 
chebaby

Girl....I wanna get rid of some of these Oils!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I wanna get rid of some of these Oils!


oil take forever to go man. cant stand it
my evoo went fast though cause i was loving that stuff. since im not as on coconut oil as i used to be its taking forever to go.


----------



## Priss Pot

I have some oils that I want to get rid of, but I'll just use them on my body.

My favorite hair oils are EVOO (for using with conditioners to deep condition, it adds so much slip) and coconut oil.  I've been using coconut oil a lot more lately prior to shampooing and I love how my hair feels soft even after cleansing.  I wasn't too fond of pre-poos when I first started my hair journey cause I thought they served no purpose, but using coconut oil has changed my mind.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Looks like Im the last one to check in for the night again! Got in late from the gym and oil rinsed with safflower and co-washed with Green Tea and Hibiscus. I am letting my hair air dry about 50% before I apply my leave-ins. Gonna use Qhemet BRBC & OHHB again. I will wear a puff again tomoro and add a little bsp to my edges. My bone combs were here when I got home today! I was so excited, they are smaller in person than they appear on the website but oh well! Can't wait to use 'em wash day!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> when i first used it about a year or so ago i didnt like it either. it made my hair dry and dull looking. i didnt see the shine in shine and define. so i would use it along with the whipped pudding for my twists once in a blue moon but then the two of them together can be heavy. i did not like it at all.
> but for some reason now my hair loves it. it could be the dew because i used it on top of the dew. or maybe my hair has changed. i dont know but its funny how things can once work and then not, and the other way around.





mkd said:


> I don't think I like oyin shine and define.   i think its what caused my hair to feel like straw last week.  I used it on my daughter's hair sunday and her is soooo dry today.  I am pretty disappointed.  I think I am going to get another bee mine curly butter.  that works well for me.





Hey, i agree with you on the shine and define.  mkd, it good you found something you like.   One day when i grow up i will figure this braidout thing  Feel good to hear someone don't like somthing beside me T!

I braid my hair last night 2nd day washngo, and use nothing, love the less volume braidout.  So what i need to do is dry  my hair a little and no more washngo because it too puffy.


IDareT'sHair, i have alot of oils too, i'm start using them for what they are for and cook   The oils that are absorbs will be the one i stick with is evoo,evco,avocodo.  That mixes help dd dry scalp and mine.


----------



## Shay72

Yes I am checking in at 4 something in the morning. Appt for the tech is fri afternoon.posting from my nook color.I am so upset about jasmine.loved her body washes.guess I'll go back to carols daughter.I can get them on the ground.

Or maybe Lush because it is at the same mall.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! 20% off at CurlMart today and tomorrow! Use code SPRING20


----------



## Priss Pot

All of that talk about braidouts yesterday made me go co-wash my hair a 2nd time yesterday just so that I could put my hair in a braid-out instead of that bun, lol.  I used the usual suspects, KCKT/Aloe mix and sealed the very ends w/ shea butter then smoothed it on my hair after it was dry.  I'm wearing it pulled back into a fluffy ponytail.


----------



## Ltown

I finally had the best braidout ever it was day old just single braids no products not puffy until i got near river humidity from rain  but it was doable.  Got to watch for frizz weather.  So im off early setting my hair for Janet Jackson concert tonight. I lightly spray, use kckt 3 big braids i will see if i can get reset.  I bite the dusk order kbb mask, mixed chicks from cmart.  I need to order aubrey from vitaglo and that will be it for hair until May.  

Got my care package from my homie IDareT'sHair


----------



## Charz

Ltown

congrats on ur braid out!


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! 20% off at CurlMart today and tomorrow! Use code SPRING20



Thanks, do you have the email for the exclusions of the sale. I did a test cart with kbb masks in it and it says coupon can not be applied.


----------



## AlliCat

finished Joico k-pak
threw out my coconut oil...even though it never smelled right I still used it for over a year...well there was some left (enough for a oil pre-poo) but I just can't anymore  hated that smell but it was good on my hair...will repurchase a new brand from whole foods/the big carrot NOT gnc


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, im glad you finally had a great braid out.

my braid out is still holding up and im loving it. its frizzy but i embrace the frizz so no biggie.

also my sage came today 
the darcys curl cream gel smells so good but im mad its in a jar. i also got the donna marie coco hemp butter milk and it smells so damn good
and of course i got the kbb mask and the bee mine deja which is thicker than i thought it would be.


----------



## Charz

This uncle funky curl magic blows KCCC outta the park.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Ltown, im glad you finally had a great braid out.
> 
> chebaby, when my hair get longer i can do washngo maybe
> 
> my braid out is still holding up and im loving it. its frizzy but i embrace the frizz so no biggie.
> 
> also my sage came today
> the darcys curl cream gel smells so good but im mad its in a jar. i also got the donna marie coco hemp butter milk and it smells so damn good
> and of course i got the kbb mask and the bee mine deja which is thicker than i thought it would be.




Charz, so it worth the $$ how longer will it last?


----------



## Charz

Ltown

I keep it in for the whole week. I just have to refresh it with some kind of water, or watery leave-in.

I've used like maybe 1/20th so far? I only need like 4 pumps.

It's a better value at $25 bucks for 18 ounces then the $32 for 16 ounces of KCCC. And it is better than KCCC.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Thanks, do you have the email for the exclusions of the sale. I did a test cart with kbb masks in it and it says coupon can not be applied.


 
yes maam. Excludes Wen, Kinky-Curly, Curly Cocktails, and Miss Jessie's.
20% off Site Wide Sale. Use Coupon Code SPRING20 at checkout


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I keep it in for the whole week. I just have to refresh it with some kind of water, or watery leave-in.
> 
> I've used like maybe 1/20th so far? I only need like 4 pumps.
> 
> It's a better value at $25 bucks for 18 ounces then the $32 for 16 ounces of KCCC. And it is better than KCCC.


 
I live in the same city as UFD's salon but thankfully its waaay cross town, but hearing stuff like this makes me wanna stop in on Saturday. I might...even though I am getting weaved up in a week lol!


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes maam. Excludes Wen, Kinky-Curly, Curly Cocktails, and Miss Jessie's.
> 20% off Site Wide Sale. Use Coupon Code SPRING20 at checkout



Thanks beauty, its not working on kbb masks, that is all i have in my cart and i tried it 3x, oh well.


----------



## chebaby

L, i tried it too and its not working on the masks. i didnt want any just tried a fake cart but the discount isnt working.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I keep it in for the whole week. I just have to refresh it with some kind of water, or watery leave-in.
> 
> I've used like maybe 1/20th so far? I only need like 4 pumps.
> 
> It's a better value at $25 bucks for 18 ounces then the $32 for 16 ounces of KCCC. And it is better than KCCC.


you only use four pumps for your whole head? thats good. 
i hated kccc so i wonder if ill like UFD. i had it once but like every other gel i didnt give it a fair chance lol. but i wont get it yet because i have other curling creams i need to use.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> L, i tried it too and its not working on the masks. i didnt want any just tried a fake cart but the discount isnt working.



I don't need any right now but i thought hey why not for 20% off which they do every few months. I wanted to take advantage but oh well. I will never get 20% from karen.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have some stuff in my curlmart cart but Im not sure about it yet. I used to think curlmart was bomb.com but now that I have tried nearly everything they offer, their selection is looking really weak! I wonder if Sage has sales? She has a way better selection! *Have any of you tried the MHC twistout cream?* Im thinking of ordering.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> you only use four pumps for your whole head? thats good.
> i hated kccc so i wonder if ill like UFD. i had it once but like every other gel i didnt give it a fair chance lol. but i wont get it yet because i have other curling creams i need to use.


 
chebaby yeah I use it ontop of my hair with a leave-in after DCing so my hair is already saturated with water and product.

I rake it through with my fingers.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @chebaby yeah I use it ontop of my hair with a leave-in after DCing so my hair is already saturated with water and product.
> 
> I rake it through with my fingers.


cool, sounds good. i may try it next year when my hair is longer and my wash and goes arent acting funky all of a sudden lol.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have some stuff in my curlmart cart but Im not sure about it yet. I used to think curlmart was bomb.com but now that I have tried nearly everything they offer, their selection is looking really weak! I wonder if Sage has sales? She has a way better selection! *Have any of you tried the MHC twistout cream?* Im thinking of ordering.


girl i feel the same way about curlmart. also because they dont ship usps but thats another story. but i agree their selection is looking a little lackluster


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @chebaby yeah I use it ontop of my hair with a leave-in after DCing so my hair is already saturated with water and product.
> 
> I rake it through with my fingers.


 
Charz do you use it for braid-outs or which styles?


----------



## Charz

@beautyaddict1913

I just use it to do my wash and go. After I apply it I band my hair in the back and sit under the dryer. Here's what it looks like today. I applied it on Sunday. Sorry for the weird angle.

http://twitpic.com/4cvxcz


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby, what oils do you put in your kbb mask? I didn't think it could get any better but i remembered what you said and may try it on wash day.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> @chebaby, what oils do you put in your kbb mask? I didn't think it could get any better but i remembered what you said and may try it on wash day.


the first time i just added evoo and it was good. then i added hemp seed oil and it was still great. any oil your hair loves should work. for some reason i wouldnt add coconut oil though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas of Hair!

Here's the CM/KBB Catch (from my perspective) KBB offered her own little _measely_ 10% Discount Code on her products --- which I did order from by the way

So, she wouldn't hafta' do the 20% Curlmart Discount.

_*scandalous...i hate games*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I just use it to do my wash and go. After I apply it I band my hair in the back and sit under the dryer. Here's what it looks like today. I applied it on Sunday. Sorry for the weird angle.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4cvxcz


 
Charz thats sooo gorgeous! I wanna try ur method! U just band in the back to get minimal shrinkage and go under the dryer? I tried a wash and go last week with DM Curl Jelly and it looked awesome the night before (i slept on a wet head) but the shrinkage the next morning was the fool lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas of Hair!
> 
> Here's the CM/KBB Catch (from my perspective) KBB offered her own little _measely_ 10% Discount Code on her products --- which I did order from by the way
> 
> So, she wouldn't hafta' do the 20% Curlmart Discount.
> 
> _*scandalous...i hate games*_


 
Gurl yes I caught her tea! THE DAY curlmart announced that they had KBB products she came emailing us about 10% off sitewide plus $2.95 shipping...there are curlmart coupon codes for at least 15% that we can all use year-round so KBB sit all the way down! If you can't stand competition don't wholesale your products...curl mart has already purchased the products from you and you already have your money...don't be greedy!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas of Hair!
> 
> Here's the CM/KBB Catch (from my perspective) KBB offered her own little _measely_ 10% Discount Code on her products --- which I did order from by the way
> 
> So, she wouldn't hafta' do the 20% Curlmart Discount.
> 
> _*scandalous...i hate games*_



Are you serious? so she still gets the money even if its from curlmart? I wonder about sage. Oh hell no.


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Gurl yes I caught her tea! THE DAY curlmart announced that they had KBB products she came emailing us about 10% off sitewide plus $2.95 shipping...there are curlmart coupon codes for at least 15% that we can all use year-round so KBB sit all the way down! If you can't stand competition don't wholesale your products...curl mart has already purchased the products from you and you already have your money...don't be greedy!



If she has it like that, the 15% may not work on the products either. I wonder if that is why certain products are always excluded from the sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas of Hair!
> 
> Here's the CM/KBB Catch (from my perspective) KBB offered her own little _measely_ 10% Discount Code on her products --- which I did order from by the way
> 
> So, she wouldn't hafta' do the 20% Curlmart Discount.
> 
> _*scandalous...i hate games*_


 
That's interesting. CM should have stated then that her products are excluded like they did with wen & kinky curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just finished up my HTN Regi for the evening.  Will let my head breathe before tying it up for the evening.

I need to do a "Quick" HTN Inventory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's interesting. CM should have stated then that her products are excluded like they did with wen & kinky curly.*


 
She is offering her Own 10% Sale via Curlmart #KBB10.  

So, that's prolly why they aren't 20%.  She basically excluded her own products by offering that 10%. 

So, that excludes her from the 20%  Otherwise, it would be 30%


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> She is offering her Own 10% Sale via Curlmart #KBB10.
> 
> So, that's prolly why they aren't 20%. She basically excluded her own products by offering that 10%.
> 
> So, that excludes her from the 20% Otherwise, it would be 30%


 

I see what you're saying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I see what you're saying.*


 
Yes, Her Products are 10% on Curlmart's Site = KBB10


----------



## chebaby

kbb slick. or at least think she is. but i got another jar from sage.
sage can get my money because they are super fast and so far i have had no issues with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kbb slick. or at least think she is. *but i got another jar from sage.*
> sage can get my money because they are super fast and so far i have had no issues with them.


 
chebaby

Okay... So Now that makes it 50-11 Jars

_*yeah i know...don't h8te!*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay... So Now that makes it 50-11 Jars
> 
> _*yeah i know...don't h8te!*_


 cause i stocks up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *cause i stocks up*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  IK. 

Me too Girl.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  IK.
> 
> Me too Girl.


unlike La Colocha  just joking girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> unlike @La Colocha  *just joking girl*.


 
chebaby

Hmp. Playa' Stocked Up Now.

What? ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Playa' Stocked Up Now.
> 
> What? ......


 sage about to be like BJ now. getting that moneeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sage about to be like BJ now. getting that moneeeee*


 
@chebaby

Girl....BJ Straight Up Gangsta' 

Folx talmbout they ain't got no shippin' notices yet.... "Where My Stuff"

I just look for it when I see it. 

BJ Ain't thinkin' 'bout us. She gots that monneee now!

Hmp. When you hit "Pay Now" it's a Wrap!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....BJ Straight Up Gangsta'
> 
> Folx talmbout they ain't got no shippin' notices yet.... "Where My Stuff"
> 
> I just look for it when I see it.
> 
> BJ Ain't thinkin' 'bout us. She gots that monneee now!
> 
> Hmp. When you hit "Pay Now" it's a Wrap!


exactly. thats why i was like ill get my stuff when the store gets it. thats in april, around the same time yall will get yours


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *exactly. thats why i was like ill get my stuff when the store gets it. thats in april, around the same time yall will get yours *


 
chebaby

Girl, I stopped looking for it.  It comes when it comes

I just let bj do her thang. 

It don't do no good to start trippin' 'bout it 

It's either her way or no way ................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I stopped looking for it.  It comes when it comes
> 
> I just let bj do her thang.
> 
> It don't do no good to start trippin' 'bout it
> 
> *It's either her way or no way* ................


girl i know right. she know what it is, got people hooked and stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i know right.* she know what it is*, got people hooked and stuff


 
chebaby

Hmp.

She Shole Do Know!  .........   ..........  ........

And She know she got paid!


----------



## chebaby

i think im really going to fall in love with this donna marie coco hemp butter milk.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

No gym for me tonight but I still want to cowash  I think Im going to the gym in the morning so I will try to co-wash then and wet bun...haven't decided yet. I saw a really cool bun tutorial on yt that required some synthetic braid hair and I stopped by the BSS on the way home from work and picked up some along with some elastics, some Taliah Wajiid PMB, and a new satin scarf for my edges. I only got that extra stuff cuz I only had my debit card and you know the "chinamens" got a $5 minimum for credit/debit transactions lol. I have been trying to get that bun right since I got home. Its easy but its not acting right. I think I will try it again on Sunday for church.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NJoi Creations March Madness Sale starts tomoro!

Sale and couponcode will start Friday March 25th  all weekend long until Sunday March 27th
NO Reserve/Custom order will be excepted
ALL overages in shipping fees of $2.00 or more will be refunded back to you.
COUPON CODE-madness


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies.  I probably missed everyone.  

Charz, your hair looks pretty.

chebaby, the Darcy's curl cream brownie sent me is in a bottle.  It seems too watery for a jar but she may have changed the formulatiaon.

I am kind of over CM too.  I  like sage better.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Evening ladies. I probably missed everyone.
> 
> @Charz, your hair looks pretty.
> 
> @chebaby, the Darcy's curl cream brownie sent me is in a bottle. It seems too watery for a jar but she may have changed the formulatiaon.
> 
> I am kind of over CM too. I like sage better.


 
mkd mine is in a bottle too. We have the curl cream gel and I believe chebaby has the new curl cream. They are different and they are both new so its very confusing but I saw them both on sage.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, that makes sense!  

chebaby, can't wait for your review.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Evening ladies.  I probably missed everyone.
> 
> @Charz, your hair looks pretty.
> 
> @chebaby, the Darcy's curl cream brownie sent me is in a bottle.  It seems too watery for a jar but she may have changed the formulatiaon.
> 
> I am kind of over CM too.  I  like sage better.


its still watery thats why i dont understand why its in a jar lol. the bottle would have been better.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @mkd mine is in a bottle too. We have the curl cream gel and I believe @chebaby has the new curl cream. They are different and they are both new so its very confusing but I saw them both on sage.


i dont remember the exact name of it but i wonder if sage sent me the wrong product by accident. because the one i ordered is in a bottle from the picture and the other one doesnt have a picture i think. let me go look.


----------



## chebaby

yea i just checked the site and ingredients to make sure and the one i ordered is in a bottle but it came to me in a jar.


----------



## bronzebomb

I really love Oyin's Honey Hemp and Juices and Berries...but, I think Komaza Hair Products are moving into first place!  

I use all of the Califia line. I have purchased the Olive Moisture Mask, Intense Moisture Therapy, Vitamin Reign, Jojoba Hemp, Shea Butter Lotion, Hair Nourishment Oil, HoneyComb Rejuvenator and Protein hair Strengthener and I  them all!

Well, I like the Califia Moisturizing Spray.  Juices and Berries is my favorite!  I could be the scent!

I received my HV package.  In the Soap Grab Bag I received:
Pur Chamomile Tea soap
Thai Lemon Grass
Sweet Hibiscus & Orange
Indian Champaka

The NoiNah Fruit Butter is greasy as %$#%$#, but I like it!  It smells nicely and my cuticles are soft.

I also purchased the Methi Sativa Tea set. (first time)


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, so glad its the weekend. Going to buy a small bottle of grapeseed oil to add to my dc's and conditioner. I have my other 2 oils but they have scents, i wanted something unscented to use so i will get the smallest bottle i can find to use it up quickly. I will start my hair later on. I want to buy more stuff but the oil is it, my no-buy starts next week but i can try to control myself early.


----------



## natura87

I didnt get to do my hair yesterday at all. I had to travel across state for my job and then come back and pull a 6 hour shift. 13 hours total. I wasnt even scheduled but I did it and now I am pooped. I'm going to DC after work tonight and finish a few things. I've got a few things to give to my Gma, she literally wants me to come and chop her hair off so I guess I really cant say no.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
my braid out is still holding on strong lol. it still has mad definition and its soft. but its also frizzy and less shiny but i dont care about that. im going to wear it tomorrow too lol.

sunday im going to pre poo with ORS replenishing pack(found a few the other day), then shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair and then deep condition for maybe 10 minutes with MHC olive you, i may or may not add oils to it im not sure yet. then i will braid with either the dew and shine and define, or donna maire butter milk and butter cream. i really want to finish the dew before i move to something else but the DM products are calling me.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies, so glad its the weekend. Going to buy a small bottle of grapeseed oil to add to my dc's and conditioner. I have my other 2 oils but they have scents, i wanted something unscented to use so i will get the smallest bottle i can find to use it up quickly. I will start my hair later on. I want to buy more stuff but the oil is it, my no-buy starts next week but i can try to control myself early.



@Lacolocha, i can send you some oils, i have walnut, sesame, salflower that way you gave a little, and not spend $$.  Pm addy if you want.


----------



## Shay72

I'm back . Thank goodness. I'm still mad I missed out on the body washes from Jasmines. Finished a Honey Hemp Conditioner and a Burdock Root Buttercream. I have one back up for the HH. BRBC will not be a repurchase. I'm done with the creamy leave ins. Going to a basketball game tonight so off to get ready. I will get back on later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Hair Beauties......

My Curlmart Order came (one of 'em)  Anyway, I am under my Heat Cap doing a HOT w/Olive Oil.  

Finished up the Bottle, but have a back-up.  These Oils.....

Got a lovely swap package from Ltown  Thanks

Will do a Protein Treatment and Steam in some Moisture.  At least I used up something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is Errrbody At?erplexed

Will someone please Post Up in this Mug!

Off to Co-Cleanse BRB!


----------



## chebaby

im here T.
i wish i were doing my hair like you. i have the creepy crawlies on mys scalp


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> @Lacolocha, i can send you some oils, i have walnut, sesame, salflower that way you gave a little, and not spend $$.  Pm addy if you want.



No thanks l, i already got a bottle of oil today.

Hey ladies, going to turn in a bit early tonight. Tired today, will do my hair tomorrow instead.


----------



## Ltown

I'm tired trying to de-caffeine.  I went to see Janet Jackson last night, it was awesome show, the girl is bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I'm tired trying to de-caffeine.* I went to see Janet Jackson last night, it was awesome show, the girl is bad!


 
Ltown

What does this mean?  Are you giving up Coffee?

Sitting under the dryer w/HTN Protein Amino Plus DC'er. 

Will Steam with HV Sitrinillah


----------



## La Colocha

For tomorrow will wash with rusk shampoo, dc with kbb mask w/gs oil, and moisturize and braid with fluertzy oil and hair dew. Won't use up anything this wash day, my fleurtzy oil is low but still holding on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta tell ya'll.....those Bear Fruit Hair Cleansing Conditioners are the Business.

I've loved them all.  The Yarrow, the Cotton Marshmallow and the Ginger Orange(which btw doesn't irritate my scalp).  

I love those Cleansing Conditioners.  I really do.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> What does this mean?  Are you giving up Coffee?
> 
> Sitting under the dryer w/HTN Protein Amino Plus DC'er.
> 
> Will Steam with HV Sitrinillah



IDareT'sHair,  yes seriously Decaf myself i really need to give it up slowing the  system but I'm sleepy but got to take dd somewhere, i need to really up her driving lesson tired of transporating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *yes seriously Decaf myself i really need to give it up slowing the system but I'm sleepy but got to take dd somewhere, i need to really up her driving lesson tired of transporating.*


 
Uh....Okay......

I think I got it!

I'm taking that for a "Yes"!

I only drink Coffee basically in the Winter.   I don't drink it daily.

I do drink alot of tea tho'.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all just got back from running around with the kids.
Can someone tell me why it is your hair looks fab when you have no where important to go but when you're trying to look cute it doesn't behave.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gotta tell ya'll.....those Bear Fruit Hair Cleansing Conditioners are the Business.
> 
> I've loved them all.  The Yarrow, the Cotton Marshmallow and the Ginger Orange(which btw doesn't irritate my scalp).
> 
> I love those Cleansing Conditioners.  I really do.



I love them also but the vo5's are a good alternative for me, i may get them again in the future if she has a really good sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies i'm out, i will probably check back in later if i get up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all just got back from running around with the kids.
> *Can someone tell me why it is your hair looks fab when you have no where important to go but when you're trying to look cute it doesn't behave.*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Girl was it looking Da' Bomb? 

It's your Hair's way of showing you who The Boss! .....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Girl was it looking Da' Bomb?
> 
> *It's your Hair's way of showing you who The Boss*! .....


 
I guess so. I had my hair in large twists all day then DH asked me to drop something off at his job so I undid them and fluffed and the thing looked so good. DH asked me if we had a date he forgot about


----------



## chebaby

im looking around on these innanets trying to find something to buy. i got the purchasing itch. yall know what im talking about lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I guess so. I had my hair in large twists all day then DH asked me to drop something off at his job so *I undid them and fluffed and the thing looked so good. DH asked me if we had a date he forgot about *


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Gone & Work it Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im looking around on these innanets trying to find something to buy. *i got the purchasing itch. yall know what im talking about lol.*


 
chebaby

Yeah....Uh....Kinda

...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming Now with Sitrinillah My Baby-Daddy. I love that stuff.

Anyway, I will prolly finish up a bunch of stuff in the upcoming weeks. Probably the BFH Yarrow, Sitrinillah and the Komaza Olive 

*yes.....there are back-ups* and back-ups of the back-ups

I have quite a few Jars/Tubes/Bottles that are on their way out tho'. 

I use up HTN's on a regular, but don't post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay Girl......What did You Buy?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay Girl......What did You Buy?????


nothing i want something but not sure what lol. i feel like ive tried everything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....Uh....*Kinda*
> 
> ...........


kinda??? chile please you know what im talking about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nothing i want something but not sure what lol. i feel like ive tried everything*.


 

@chebaby

Hmp.

Well....That last sutff you bought was an EPIC FAIL 

Lawd...Ain't Nothin' Sadder than a PJ in Tears.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *kinda??? chile please you know what im talking about*


 
chebaby

Ha!

I knew that Would Take You There


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ha!
> 
> I knew that Would Take You There


lmao. i was like "who she tryna fool".
anything new you looking at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So Here's What I am waiting on:

Curl Mart (KBB Masques)
Bear Fruit Hair
Hydratherma Naturals
Hairveda


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Well....That last sutff you bought was an EPIC FAIL
> 
> Lawd...Ain't Nothin' Sadder than a PJ in Tears.....


 and one jar looks like its filled with potpouri(sp?). i guess thats called fancy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So Here's What I am waiting on:
> 
> Curl Mart (KBB Masques)
> Bear Fruit Hair
> Hydratherma Naturals
> *Hairveda*


keep waiting on the bolded 
and when you cant wait any longer.........wait some more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> l*mao. i was like "who she tryna fool".*
> *anything new you looking at?*


 

@chebaby

No, I'm in the Same Boat as you. Been There. Done it. Bought it.

I am gone wait on Oyin to see what they Talmbout. I don't think I'll do any Mozeke.

Oh Yeah, Also waiting on Jasmine


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I'm in the Same Boat as you. *Been There. Done it. Bought it.*
> 
> I am gone wait on Oyin to see what they Talmbout. I don't think I'll do any Mozeke.
> 
> Oh Yeah, Also waiting on Jasmine


that is the funniest thing ive read today. gotta use that one day

girl i forgot all about mozeke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and one jar looks like its filled with potpouri(sp?).* i guess thats called fancy


 
chebaby 

No....It's Called Scary!  

Maybe they ran out of Ingredients


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that is the funniest thing ive read today. gotta use that one day
> 
> *girl i forgot all about mozeke.*


 
@chebaby

I only mentioned them because of that Customer Appreciation Sale...tis all.

I bought that CM Stuff _just because._ I didn't have any more Jessicurl WDT, or any Deep Fix (Banana Hibiscus) and only 1 Jar of Moisture Rehab, so I just re-upped on those. 

Nothing new.erplexed But Stuff I know I love, but never replaced.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I only mentioned them because of that Customer Appreciation Sale...tis all.
> 
> I bought that CM Stuff _just because._ I didn't have any more Jessicurl WDT, or any Deep Fix (Banana Hibiscus) and only 1 Jar of Moisture Rehab, so I just re-upped on those.
> 
> Nothing new.erplexed But Stuff I know I love, but never replaced.


i want some more shine and define but im going to use it one more time before i purchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No....It's Called Scary!
> 
> Maybe they ran out of Ingredients


i dont know but id like to know how she expects me to use that with all the little bits in it and it smells so darn good but ill pass. i wouldnt even give that stuff away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want some more shine and define but *im going to use it one more time before i purchase.*


 
chebaby

Why?  To Make Sure You Really Like It?  Are you still on the Fence about it?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why?  To Make Sure You Really Like It?  Are you still on the Fence about it?erplexed


so far i really like it but ive used it before and didnt like it. it made my hair dry like mkd said it did her. so i want to make sure this wasnt a fluke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, if/when I do this April No-Buy w/La Colocha (with the exception of the April Fool's Oyin Sale).....

I can re-group on my Spending and go into straight _"Use it Up"_ Mode ALL Summer rounding it out in time for Black Friday.

With Cowashing & All, I should be able to make a Dent in some of this Stuff.  

But Surprisingly, I've SOLD a bunch of Stuff too.  So, it's not as bad as it woulda'/coulda' been if I hadn't had a few Sales Here & There.


----------



## chebaby

and im thinking about selling all those natural butters i bought a while back. the horsetail butter, acai butter, avocado butter and cocoa butter. only thing im keeping is my shea butter
the avocado butter i might keep. i can make some delicious body butters with it this summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so far i really like it but ive used it before and didnt like it*. it made my hair dry like mkd said it did her. *so i want to make sure this wasnt a fluke*.


 
chebaby

Look Che...Your Flukes Always have a way of Balancing Themselves Out!

........  Seriously.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and im thinking about selling all those natural butters i bought a while back. the horsetail butter, acai butter, avocado butter and cocoa butter*. only thing im keeping is my shea butter
> the avocado butter i might keep. i can make some delicious body butters with it this summer.


 
chebaby

Smart.  I started using the GTB on my Skin this Winter.  No way did I need 16 ounces of those Buttas' 

I didn't like the Acai at all.  I did like the Horsetail, and will try to use it again in the Fall.  I hope it lasts that longerplexed  

Those Butters we got from TNS last winter smelled a little "Tart" when I pulled them out this winter (and promptly threw them away)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Look Che...Your Flukes Always have a way of Balancing Themselves Out!
> 
> ........  Seriously.


lmao you aint neva lied. 
but i have the worse luck, i will buy 2 8oz jars and right when i get it this stuff starts drying my hair out. but im sure this wasnt a fluke, its been a week already with no moisturizing in between and my hair is still soft.

oh did i tell yall i found one of my blow dryers. not the T3 though. im still looking for that one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Smart.  I started using the GTB on my Skin this Winter.  No way did I need 16 ounces of those Buttas'
> 
> I didn't like the Acai at all.  I did like the Horsetail, and will try to use it again in the Fall.  I hope it lasts that longerplexed
> 
> Those Butters we got from TNS last winter smelled a little "Tart" when I pulled them out this winter (and promptly threw them away)


ewww at them smelling tart.
i really havent used any of them. i used a dab of each in a butter i made and thats it.
but its only 16oz of each. except the avocado which is like 5 pounds lmao. talk about going overboard but my mom likes the butters i make for her body so ill keep the avocado and shea for that. the rest i dont need, or want


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ewww at them smelling tart.
> i really havent used any of them. i used a dab of each in a butter i made and thats it.
> but its only 16oz of each. except *the avocado which is like 5 pounds lmao. talk about going overboard* but my mom likes the butters i make for her body so ill keep the avocado and shea for that. the rest i dont need, or want


 
Lawd...... chebaby

Girl NO YOU DONT HAVE 5 POUNDS OF BUTTA'

Well, at least the one's from TNS you could buy small amounts like 1/4 lb etc.....but their shipping was stupid-crazy.

 5 lbs of butta'.  

I wouldn't even wanna try to ship that.


----------



## chebaby

i have some black currant seed oil im going to start mixing in my conditioners. lets see, what oils do i have? i have: black currant, rose hip, hemp, coconut and HV cocasta. oh and i have a few EOs. lemongrass, grapeseed(or is it grape fruit seed?), and rosemary.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd......   @chebaby
> 
> Girl NO YOU DONT HAVE 5 POUNDS OF BUTTA'
> 
> Well, at least the one's from TNS you could buy small amounts like 1/4 lb etc.....but their shipping was stupid-crazy.
> 
> 5 lbs of butta'.
> 
> I wouldn't even wanna try to ship that.


you know im crazy. that was a good idea to me back then lol. 
i got 3 pounds of shea butter too. but my shea butter goes fast because i use it from head to toe. i was just noticing earlier today that my dark circles under my eyes are gone and my face looks brighter thanx to shea butter
but i havent started using the avocado. yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have some *black currant seed oil* im going to start mixing in my conditioners. lets see, what oils do i have? i have: *black currant, rose hip, hemp, coconut and HV cocasta. oh and i have a few EOs. lemongrass, grapeseed(or is it grape fruit seed?), and rosemary.*


 
chebaby

Make Sure we hear about how you're going to use those in the HOTs Thread.

..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know im crazy. *that was a good idea to me back then lol. *
> *i got 3 pounds of shea butter too. but my shea butter goes fast because i use it from head to toe.* i was just noticing earlier today that my dark circles under my eyes are gone and my face looks brighter thanx to shea butter
> but i havent started using the avocado. yet


 
@chebaby

Lawd....How are you Storin' this Stuff?  

Girl....If I knew you were sittin' on all dat Butta' 5 lbs/ 3lbs this Winter I woulda' had you slice me off a Chunk.

Now...it's time to move on to something 'lighter' 

That's good you saw some great results on your skin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Make Sure we hear about how you're going to use those in the HOTs Thread.
> 
> ..........


yea ill put it in there. i dont what im going to do with the EOs. i will use the lemongrass for scent but the rest i dont know.

ooohhhhh i can make a coconut lemongrass body butter. thats why i like the GNC coconut oil because it actually smells like coconuts. but when i was using spectrum brand that stuff smelled like baby vomit and *** crack


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....How are you Storin' this Stuff?
> 
> Girl....If I knew you were sittin' on all dat Butta' 5 lbs/ 3lbs this Winter I woulda' had you slice me off a Chunk.
> 
> Now...it's time to move on to something 'lighter'
> 
> That's good you saw some great results on your skin.


lmao after a while i forgot i had it
my dad made me some cute shelves when i redecorated my room. i had all my powders and oils and henna and what not on one shelf, and all my butters on the other shelf. 

oh i forgot i have carrot seed EO too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao after a while i forgot i had it
> my dad made me some cute shelves when i redecorated my room. *i had all my powders and oils and henna and what not on one shelf, and all my butters on the other shelf. *
> 
> *oh i forgot i have carrot seed EO too*.


 

chebaby

Girl...You Got it Going On Ova' There!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You Got it Going On Ova' There!


lmao HAD it going on. i used up most of my powders and didnt restock on my henna. that shelf is  empty lmao. i do still have some hibiscus powder though.

if you are in to powders i suggest yall get some hibiscus powder and add it to your deep conditioners. its like real love lmao. its the best powder for conditioning and making the hair soft IMO. when i used it my hair felt so silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao HAD it going on. i used up most of my powders and didnt restock on my henna. that shelf is empty lmao. i do still have some hibiscus powder though.
> 
> *if you are in to powders i suggest yall get some hibiscus powder and add it to your deep conditioners. its like real love lmao. its the best powder for conditioning and making the hair soft IMO. when i used it my hair felt so silky*.


 
chebaby

Maybe that's why that Banana Hibiscus and some of the other DC'ers w/Hibiscus always feel sooooooo amazingly wonderful

I think you're on to something Che!

I'll just stick to lookin' at products with Hibiscus.  I ain't mixing/adding nothing!  .........


----------



## mkd

Good evening ladies.  I am going to wash my hair in  a bit.  Its my protein day so i think i am going to DC with SSI okra.  

I want to buy something too chebaby.  I can't think of anything either.  I should have bought some stuff from HV.  I will definitely catch her during the fall sale.  

Che, I am scared to try the oyin shine and define but maybe it was a fluke for me too except my baby girl's hair was dry and crunchy too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe that's why that Banana Hibiscus and some of the other DC'ers w/Hibiscus always feel sooooooo amazingly wonderful
> 
> I think you're on to something Che!
> 
> *I'll just stick to lookin' at products with Hibiscus.  I ain't mixing/adding nothing!*  .........


lol i feel you. it can get messy. i did it on a whim one day and i loved it. i havent done it in a long while but i will soon. 
i have the shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie and the CJ hibiscus and banana leave in ill be using this summer too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi mk!  Happy Weekend!

What you lookin' at gettin'?????

I did a nice swap w/Ltown and one with Priss....So I'll get my Fix.  

Also, I have stuff I'm waiting on.  So I'm good for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i feel you. it can get messy. i did it on a whim one day and i loved it. i havent done it in a long while but i will soon.
> i have the shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie and the CJ hibiscus and banana leave in ill be using this summer too.


 
@chebaby

Something else has Hibiscus? I think it might be KBB Masque?

ETA:  It's not KBB.  I just looked.  But I know I have another DC'er w/Hibiscus.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd & chebaby I have a spending itch too! I had better stop bcuz there's a $200 pair of heels that I want to get from Nordstrom next week! I want a huge haul from ayurnaturalbeauty and Claudie's but I will wait until April for that! Good idea che with the hibiscus. I think I will get some from ayurnaturalbeauty to add to my Sitrinillah!

Headed to the gym, just wanted to stop in and chat with u ladies a second! Gonna come home and rinse with warm water and do an overnight pre-poo with coconut oil, safflower, jojoba and olive. I'm really trying to use em up! I will talk to you ladies later on tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @mkd & @chebaby I have a spending itch too! I had better stop bcuz there's a $200 pair of heels that I want to get from Nordstrom next week! I want a huge haul from ayurnaturalbeauty and Claudie's but I will wait until April for that! Good idea che with the hibiscus. I think I will get some from ayurnaturalbeauty to add to my Sitrinillah!
> 
> Headed to the gym, just wanted to stop in and chat with u ladies a second! Gonna come home and rinse with warm water and *do an overnight pre-poo with coconut oil, safflower, jojoba and olive. I'm really trying to use em up!* I will talk to you ladies later on tonight!


 
beautyaddict1913

We need to hear about this in the HOTs Thread too.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Good evening ladies.  I am going to wash my hair in  a bit.  Its my protein day so i think i am going to DC with SSI okra.
> 
> I want to buy something too @chebaby.  I can't think of anything either.  I should have bought some stuff from HV.  I will definitely catch her during the fall sale.
> 
> Che, I am scared to try the oyin shine and define but maybe it was a fluke for me too except my baby girl's hair was dry and crunchy too.


i dont think its a fluke. i think something in it causes it to be very hit and miss. i was surprised my hair liked it this time because before that was the only oyin product i didnt like, besides the honey wash.


----------



## mkd

I don't know what to get.  Nothing is really calling me.  i bought the kids some spring clothes and got a few things for myself.  I may just get some sandals tomorrow and nothing hair related.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @mkd & @chebaby I have a spending itch too! I had better stop bcuz there's a $200 pair of heels that I want to get from Nordstrom next week! I want a huge haul from ayurnaturalbeauty and Claudie's but I will wait until April for that! Good idea che with the hibiscus. I think I will get some from ayurnaturalbeauty to add to my Sitrinillah!
> 
> Headed to the gym, just wanted to stop in and chat with u ladies a second! Gonna come home and rinse with warm water and do an overnight pre-poo with coconut oil, safflower, jojoba and olive. I'm really trying to use em up! I will talk to you ladies later on tonight!


i got my hibiscus from ayurnatural too. i like them. they have some new henna mixes i want to try but im on the fence with continuing to do henna.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I don't know what to get.  Nothing is really calling me.  i bought the kids some spring clothes and got a few things for myself.  I may just get some sandals tomorrow and nothing hair related.


i saw some of the cutest sandals at steve madden that i want so bad. i really only purchase clothes for the warmer months. for winter i keep the same jeans, and boots for years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finshed Up my Hair.  Did use up an HTN Protein Balancing L-I.  Have B-U's.  M&S'ed and have everything tied down for the night.

Already looking forward to next Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about adding another Reconstructor into my Regi. Right now I'm using Nexxus Keraphix. 

I may put SSI Okra into the Mix Next week and alternate between the 2. I still have at least 1/2 Bottle of HTN Protein DC'er left. 

I've used it at least 4-5 times (and I've used alot). This stuff lasts.

Still unsure why Ltown used her's up so quickly. Mine is lasting forever.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking about adding another Reconstructor into my Regi. Right now I'm using Nexxus Keraphix.
> 
> I may put SSI Okra into the Mix Next week and alternate between the 2. I still have at least 1/2 Bottle of HTN Protein DC'er left.
> 
> I've used it at least 4-5 times (and I've used alot). This stuff lasts.
> 
> Still unsure why Ltown used her's up so quickly. Mine is lasting forever.erplexed


you know i love reconstructors have you tried the giovanni?


----------



## chebaby

my hair feels a little dry so i need to moisturize tonight, maybe with donna marie lol.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, i forgot all about my donna marie super buttercream.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hopefully, if/when I do this April No-Buy *



,

Hey ladies, just checking in. I will be up for a while so i may head to the grocery store tonight instead of in the morning.


----------



## mkd

chebaby,did you figure out why your darcys curling cream is in a jar?


----------



## Shay72

Been back from the game for a bit. I had a lot of fun and ShayShay was looking fierce. I can count on her about 95% of the time . Thinking about the Oyin sale bc I figured out I only have 2 bottles of J&B. IDK though bc I would love to get some Dew and HH on sale too. We'll see.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i think they just put it in the jar. maybe they ran out of bottles lol. but i checked the ingredients and its the right one. it smells like jolly ranchers or some kind of candy.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> @mkd, i think they just put it in the jar. maybe they ran out of bottles lol. but i checked the ingredients and its the right one. it smells like jolly ranchers or some kind of candy.


I used it tonight.  I really really like it actually.  It holds like a gel but it isnt drying at all unlike a gel.  If you don't like it, I will buy it from you.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, do you like cj curls in a bottle?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I used it tonight.  I really really like it actually.  It holds like a gel but it isnt drying at all unlike a gel.  If you don't like it, I will buy it from you.


ok ill let you know how i end up liking it. what did you use it with?


mkd said:


> @chebaby, do you like cj curls in a bottle?


i like curls in a bottle a lot. i am planning on buying a bottle this summer for wash and goes. its more of a serum than a gel.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ok ill let you know how i end up liking it. what did you use it with?
> 
> i like curls in a bottle a lot. i am planning on buying a bottle this summer for wash and goes. its more of a serum than a gel.


I used it with a komazaa leave in Fab gave me a sample of.  

How are you using curls in a bottle?  I am on my way to giving up on it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I used it with a komazaa leave in Fab gave me a sample of.
> 
> How are you using curls in a bottle?  I am on my way to giving up on it.


i no longer have my bottle. but i used it on co washed soaking wet hair over kckt. i smoothed it on like people do kccc and then put in big twists. when i took it out it looked like i had a big roller set in. i also used it on a puff.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking about adding another Reconstructor into my Regi. Right now I'm using Nexxus Keraphix.
> 
> I may put SSI Okra into the Mix Next week and alternate between the 2. I still have at least 1/2 Bottle of HTN Protein DC'er left.
> 
> I've used it at least 4-5 times (and I've used alot). This stuff lasts.
> 
> Still unsure why Ltown used her's up so quickly. Mine is lasting forever.erplexed



IDareT'sHair,   i haven't used it in a minute, and i still have some but you got to stop comparing our hair, being natural i'm use more because of the bulk, volume, texture and length.  I think you like to mess with me love you


@ mkd, @ chebaby i was looking at donna marie, give me some feed back?  I was thinking i need to milk down my leavein with oils for my braidouts still need to reduce volume


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,   i haven't used it in a minute, and i still have some but you got to stop comparing our hair, being natural i'm use more because of the bulk, volume, texture and length.  I think you like to mess with me love you
> 
> 
> @ mkd, @ chebaby i was looking at donna marie, give me some feed back?  I was thinking i need to milk down my leavein with oils for my braidouts still need to reduce volume


all i can say right now is that donna marie stuff sure smells good lol. but i havent tried the cocoa hemp butter milk and super butter cream yet.
i used the butter milk last summer but only once so i cant really say much about it.
i was thinking about rebraiding my hair tonight but when i re braid it never comes out right so ill just leave it alone lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> @mkd, i think they just put it in the jar. maybe they ran out of bottles lol. but i checked the ingredients and its the right one. it smells like jolly ranchers or some kind of candy.


 
It smells like those old school strawberry candys that everybody's grandma used to keep on deck but nobody really loved em or hated em...u know these? 

Got in late from the gym tonight ladies and washed with CV Marshmallow bar...I have a SLITHER left, I haven't really used em since my transitioning days! I rinsed with Jasmine's Shea Cream Rinse and I'm doing an overnight HOT with a mix of EVCO, EVOO & Safflower. I mixed up WAY too much and was tryna CAKE it on so I will be a total oil slick in the AM at the gym. I have layered 2 plastic caps, a satin bonnet and a satin scarf and will wear that there. Im rinsing and detangling when I come back home and DC'ing/steaming and all that jazz tomoro. Going to post in the HOT thread and then Im getting in bed! Good night!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i haven't used it in a minute, and i still have some but you got to stop comparing our hair, being natural i'm use more because of the bulk, volume, texture and length. I think you like to mess with me love you
> 
> 
> @ mkd, @ chebaby i was looking at donna marie, give me some feed back? I was thinking i need to milk down my leavein with oils for my braidouts still need to reduce volume


 
Ltown I luv the DM super buttercream its so moisturizing! It goes great on wet hair, dry hair or layered with gels and curl creams.
The DM curl cream is great but only if you use a leave-in. If not you will get crunch!
The DM buttermilk is a very moisturizing leave in but I love to smooth a TT or denman over my hair prior to twisting for a flawless twist-out and the DM buttermilk is kinda thin and watery and has NO slip for that.
The DM curling gelly gives great shine, definition, and hold for wash n go's. Its great for twist outs too but you can't CAKE on too much or you will have helmet hair and little bits of stuff all in ur hair! I like to use it with the buttercream, gave me a superb twist out last week!
Even though you didn't ask me I hope this helps lol


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> It smells like those old school strawberry candys that everybody's grandma used to keep on deck but nobody really loved em or hated em...u know these?
> 
> beautyaddict1913,  i didn't know you used it too thanks for the feedback,  i'm trying to find a styler and cream that i can work with, might revisit some other as i get better styling my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Morning Ltown!

Yeah.....I love messin' with you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did my HTN Regimen:  Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.

Will also do this again this evening before Bed.  Still being 'consistent' with this Regimen.

Will pull another Reconstructor and start using.  My Goal is to Shop my Stash this Summer and Hopefully use up a bunch of stuff and be ready for Black Friday.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Morning Ltown!
> 
> Yeah.....I love messin' with you!



IDareT'sHair, I'm not doing much to hair today.  I'm online getting ready to buy my Jazz festival ticket in Jun, Essence in Jul.   My product $$ is going to my summer trip and it is going to be fun.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did my HTN Regimen:  Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.
> 
> Will also do this again this evening before Bed.  Still being 'consistent' with this Regimen.
> 
> Will pull another Reconstructor and start using.  My Goal is to Shop my Stash this Summer and Hopefully use up a bunch of stuff and be ready for Black Friday.



IDareT'sHair,  how long is your hair now, you use alot of stimulators/booster and never talk about it?  I want pictures, at least 1, everyone in here shown something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I'm not doing much to hair today. *I'm online getting ready to buy my Jazz festival ticket in Jun, Essence in Jul. My product $$ is going to my summer trip and it is going to be fun.*


 
@Ltown 

It sounds like fun. That's a good thing to spend Product Money on.



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, how long is your hair now, *you use alot of stimulators/booster and never talk about it?* I want pictures, at least 1, everyone in here shown something


 
I don't know if it's "Stimulating" anything. But I have them.

I don't have a camera, I'll have to have a friend come over and do it, maybe December 31st. My Hair is still really short & uneven (especially for all the 'pampering' I do to it)erplexed 

Maybe when I get Full SL I may do a reveal. I'm not even there yet after 2 years. So Pray for Me.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i didn't go to the store last night as planned. I was fighting with the spirit lmao and i won. Why do i always want to buy something? The hair product no-buy was kind of easy but buying nothing, lawd help me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i didn't go to the store last night as planned. I was fighting with the spirit lmao and i won. Why do i always want to buy something? The hair product no-buy was kind of easy but buying nothing, lawd help me.


 
@La Colocha

Morning Girl. When are you starting on your Hair? 

So our April thing is buying nothing right? I'm good with that. It's just them durn hurr products! 

But Imma do it tho'. Because from June-Sept. I want to just focus on Shopping Out my Stash. 

My plan is to use up a bunch of stuff during that time and be ready for BF.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Morning Girl. When are you starting on your Hair?
> 
> So our April thing is buying nothing right? I'm good with that. It's just them durn hurr products!
> 
> But Imma do it tho'.   Because from June-Sept. I want to just focus on Shopping Out my Stash.
> 
> My plan is to use up a buch of stuff during that time and be ready for BF.



Probably in the afternoon, i will start my hair. I still have to go to the store. Some places had early bird sales this morning and i knew if i would have went, i would have purchased things i did not need.

Eta- you can do your no-buy how you like, just for me personally i don't need anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Eta- you can do your no-buy how you like, just for me personally i don't need anything else*.


 
@La Colocha

I won't be buying anything. 

I may buy some Oyin of April Fools Day, only if the Sale is good/worth it.

I haven't been buying anything i.e. clothes, shoes, make-up, household stuff. I'm good on all that. 

Oh ..... wait.....I take that back. I did buy 4 Tubes of Lipstick (a discontinued color that I really love)


----------



## Shay72

My no buy is hair products only. Yeah um...if I couldn't buy other stuff I would catch a case. I'm doing well with other things too though. I stopped buying clothes because I have stuff I have never worn before . I will be careful with bath & body stuff since I'm on the look out with no Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I honestly look for Jasmine to come back.  Once she gets settled.erplexed  

For some reason, I think she'll be back.

At least I hope so.  (And that's what I told her).


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> My no buy is hair products only. Yeah um...*if I couldn't buy other stuff I would catch a case*. I'm doing well with other things too though. I stopped buying clothes because I have stuff I have never worn before . I will be careful with bath & body stuff since I'm on the look out with no Jasmine.



To the bolded i know, but i am going to try. I feel crazy not being able to buy anything. But i know if i can do it for a month i can really start to ask myself do i need this item. And if i do need it just buy 1 at a time.

You know i was thinking that we all have strong personalities and i wonder if it has anything to do with how we buy stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I honestly look for Jasmine to come back.  Once she gets settled.erplexed
> 
> For some reason, I think she'll be back.
> 
> At least I hope so.  (And that's what I told her).



I know its not our business but i kind of wish she would have said something sooner, she always went above and beyond and i would have supported her just because. I hope she does come back in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know its not our business but i kind of wish she would have said something sooner, *she always went above and beyond* and i would have supported her just because. *I hope she does come back in the future.*


 
La Colocha

She had Excellent Customer Service.  And she was always gracious to me.  Because I can be a little 'extra' (I know.  Hard to Believe Right?)

And she always pleasantly accomodated my requests.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> She had Excellent Customer Service.  And she was always gracious to me.  Because I can be a little 'extra' (I know.  Hard to Believe Right?)
> 
> And she always pleasantly accomodated my requests.



Yes, she got the hello sweet thang for us, she did not have to do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah.....I was always changing my mind, wanting to switch my order. 

My Fragrance....you name it, I did it.

And She always honored my request.  She gets Mad Props from me. 

I never got around to trying her Bath & Beauty Products, but I was all over those Hair Products.

I will 'savor' what I have left in my Stash and await her hopeful Return.


----------



## Shay72

I broke the news to mama Shay about Jasmines and she took it well. She still loves Bath & Bodyworks stuff so she will be fine. I need to break it to my coworker (and her daughters ) that she will not be getting a gift basket from Jasmines for her b-day. It has been her request the past two years.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good morning ladies! I had oil drippin all down my neck in my sleep so I woke up and rinsed it out! Headed to the gym now! Will be back home to finish wash day. Yall enjoy your day, chat with yall when I get under the steamer later!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah Girl.....Break it to 'Em Easy. ......   That's gonna be hard.

A standing 2 year request really bodes well for the Quality of Jasmine's products.

And the 'Scents' were out of this world.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Here is the Oyin sale info that I got from Lipstickalley:

Oyin Handmade announced they're having a 20% off sale on their "juices" on April 1st. Full-sized "Juices & Berries", "Frank Juice", etc. Code is APRILFOOLS.

Ughhh! Who wants just juice? I wanted a 32 oz honey hemp & more bsp!


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I have about half a jar of donna marie buttercream if you want to try it.  PM me and let me know. 

So, I don't think I like the komazaa leave in.  I am so glad Fab gave me a sample because I would have been disappointed if I had bought a full size jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @Ltown, I have about half a jar of donna marie buttercream if you want to try it. PM me and let me know.
> 
> *So, I don't think I like the komazaa leave in. I am so glad Fab gave me a sample because I would have been disappointed if I had bought a full size jar.*


 
mkd

What is it mk?  A Spritz or a Cream?  What is it?  The Califia Leave-In?


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Here is the Oyin sale info that I got from Lipstickalley:
> 
> Oyin Handmade announced they're having a 20% off sale on their "juices" on April 1st. Full-sized "Juices & Berries", "Frank Juice", etc. Code is APRILFOOLS.
> 
> Ughhh! Who wants just juice? I wanted a 32 oz honey hemp & more bsp!



I thought it was just juice when it was posted before, i will pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I thought it was just juice when it was posted before, *i will pass*.


 
Hmp. Me too. 

I can still get it from Curlmart w/20%. 2 16 ounces.

ETA:  I just did a 'fake cart' the 20% expired.  It's 15% SPRING15.

I'll pass.  I already have a 16 ounce and a 32 ounce.


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd aveda is expensive, i said in another thread that i wanted to try it in the future but shoot, i think don't so now. I want to try those products also that ms. coffee posted about but i don't need them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Yeah.....Aveda is Expensive.  I've like everything (Aveda) that I have tried tho'.

So is Phyto.  Aveda reminds me alot of Phyto.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah.....Aveda is Expensive.  I've like everything (Aveda) that I have tried tho'.
> 
> So is Phyto.  Aveda reminds me alot of Phyto.



I was looking at the dry remedy kit but its going to stay right there, i guess i could ask for it for my b-day. And i want to try the detangling brush but i think the wood would mold if it got wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Dry Remedy Always gets Great Reviews.  I've used (and loved) alot of stuff from the Brillante Line.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just finished my wash day routine; gonna twist it later.
I'm really loving QB's DC. My sis came from NY last night and brought her steamer for me to try out and I steamed with it my hair is so soft. I think you can DC with it and just seal without rinsing; good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies just finished my wash day routine; gonna twist it later.
> I'm really loving QB's DC. My sis came from NY last night and brought her steamer for me to try out and I steamed with it my hair is so soft. *I think you can DC with it and just seal without rinsing; good stuff.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

You're actually right.  The DC'ers seem to just melt/absorb right into the Hair.


----------



## La Colocha

I am so bored, i have cooked, cleaned and nothing else to do. Well i could start my hair, maybe in a bit.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I am so bored, i have cooked, cleaned and nothing else to do. Well i could start my hair, maybe in a bit.


 
Girl me too and I should be so happy. Both my laptops are working and my staycation has officially began....Maybe I should have gone to the Hair Expo after all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Me Three!  BORED.  Watching Law & Order Criminal Intent Marathon.

I have to go to the Post Office later (did a little impromptu sale) and I may pick up a Pizza.

Nothing else going on.  Will moisturize & seal a little later.

I've been out in my Stash and thinking about my Summer Regi


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think it was the moku leave in, its creamy.  It smells good but I am just not impressed. 

La, I used aveda a lot before I found the hair board.  The products are really good but overpriced IMO.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Girl me too and I should be so happy. Both my laptops are working and my staycation has officially began....Maybe I should have gone to the Hair Expo after all.



Aww you should have went, is it too late? I wish we had stuff like that here. All we get is the occasional swap meet, like we are supposed to get excited and be in awe.



mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I think it was the moku leave in, its creamy.  It smells good but I am just not impressed.
> 
> La, I used aveda a lot before I found the hair board.  The products are really good but overpriced IMO.



Yeah to rich for my blood, b-day or anniversary, let the menz pay for me to try it.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
braid out still holding on. cant wait to do my hair tomorrow though. i need to let some water get on this scalp lol.

T, thanx lady. i got the komaza today. ill use it next week and let yall know what i think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I've never tried their _Moku_ Products?  Thanks for the Review.

chebaby

Glad it arrived.  Yeah, lemme know what you think.  I think I sprayed it on and got up under the dryer 10-15 minutes.  

Imma pull that back out and start using it again.  That, and the Honeycomb Rejuvenator.

I decided to rotate SSI Okra with the Nexxus Keraphix for my weekly reconstructors.  The Okra is already open.


----------



## chebaby

T, i would use it this weekend buti already have my regi mapped out lol.
plus i did claudies protein last week so this week ill do moisture with MHC olive you.


----------



## bronzebomb

Oyin pulled a doozey!  chebaby was right...4 oz. of Afterbath.    I don't want that either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i would use it this weekend buti already have my regi mapped out lol.
> plus i did claudies protein last week so this week ill do moisture with MHC olive you.


 
chebaby

Well Girl...I guess I won't be getting another Oyin HH. 

Only the "Juices" are 20%  Oh Well.  I didn't need it.  

I'm excited about starting my Warmer Weather Regimen.  And also hopefully using up a bunch of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Oyin pulled a doozey! *@chebaby was right...4 oz. of Afterbath.  I don't want that either.


 
@bronzebomb

Hmp.  Shole Did.

I thought about getting 2 16 ounce from Curlmart. But their 20% Expired and it's now 15%.erplexed

I'll just wait until BF or whenever they decide to 'Come Correct'


----------



## chebaby

yall know i dont want no after bath oil lmao.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair girl!  I don't have a drop of BSP, but, I've got a bunch of other stuff!  I'm not paying full price for anything anymore.  If it's not on sale, it stays on your shelf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yall know i dont want no after bath oil lmao.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

And I don't want No Juice!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> And I don't want No Juice!


thats what im saying got the few things i dont use on sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair *girl! I don't have a drop of BSP, but, I've got a bunch of other stuff! I'm not paying full price for anything anymore.* If it's not on sale, it stays on your shelf.


 
bronzebomb

I was gone throw a BSP in my past 2 Curlmart Orders, but it's Always Out of Stock.  Especially since it's $10.00 and it always helps to round it up and try to get "Free Shipping".  

And "Dew" on CM Site has been OOS a Minute too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Guys I'm so stoked right now. I went to Walgreens to pick up my son's allergy meds and I saw SheaMoisture coconut line on the ethnic shelf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Glad I Ain't "Pressed" for that Honey Hemp.  I'm good.  

I would be ticked if it was something I really, really wanted.  Caused I'd hafta' go on and get it.

And I have a corner of BSP which no telling when I'll use that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now I'm having the _"Urge"_ to buy something, but there isn't anything I want.

That's such a strange feeling. 

I think that little impromptu Sale I did today, kinda made me want to buy something.

And I'm disappointed about Oyin.erplexed 

Oh Well....It'll Passerplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now I'm having the _"Urge"_ to buy something, but there isn't anything I want.
> 
> That's such a strange feeling.
> 
> I think that little impromptu Sale I did today, kinda made me want to buy something.
> 
> *And I'm disappointed about Oyin*.erplexed
> 
> Oh Well....It'll Passerplexed


 

Same here. I was hoping for a sitewide sale.

I tried out my sister's LI SSI coco something it isn't bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Same here. I was hoping for a sitewide sale.
> 
> *I tried out my sister's LI SSI coco something it isn't bad*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I think your Sis is turning into a PJ  Yeah, the SheScentIt Coco Cream Leave-In.

Do you think you'll get a Steamer?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think your Sis is turning into a PJ Yeah, the SheScentIt Coco Cream Leave-In.
> 
> Do you think you'll get a Steamer?


 
IDareT'sHair You're right. I think since I'm on the no buy she can't use me as the guinea pig so her inner PJ got out  

Trying her steamer got me thinking about it, I might just get one.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, I like that SSI leave in too.  Its very nice. 

Oyin's sale is not a very good one.  at least have more than one item on sale.  What if you dont like juices and berries.  You are just SOL I guess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd yeah I think I will put that on my list to purchase after the no buy since KBN's LI has gotten so pricey. I love the dew but I purchase alot of other stuff from SSI so I will save on the shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, I like that SSI leave in too. Its very nice.
> 
> Oyin's sale is not a very good one. at least have more than one item on sale. What if you dont like juices and berries. You are just SOL I guess.


 

@mkd

Hmp.

If you don't like J&B I guess they figure just get some Greg's or Frank's Juice

Hotmess


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now. I think chebaby is on to something mixing oil with the kbb mask. That ish felt right, like i was putting oil of olay in my hair lmao. I can't wait to rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair You're right. I think since I'm on the no buy she can't use me as the guinea pig so her inner PJ got out
> 
> Trying her steamer got me thinking about it, I might just get one.


 

curlyhersheygirl

You know I'm a Lova' of the Steamer. 

I think you should definitely seriously consider investing in one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha 

I agree.  

That chebaby has really been on to alot of stuff lately.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> If you don't like J&B I guess they figure just get some Greg's or Frank's Juice
> 
> Hotmess


 
They're all the same just different scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *They're all the same just different scents.*


 
Shay72

That's What I'm talmbout

_a spritz is a spritz is a spritz_

That _"Sale"_ wasn't even worth announcing for real tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I agree.
> 
> That @chebaby has really been on to alot of stuff lately.



You have tried the mask with oil too? It felt really nice.

Ot- i am really tired, trying to hold on for a while longer. As long as i don't rinse my hair i will be ok. But i've been known to crash with conditioner in..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You have tried the mask with oil too? It felt really nice.*
> 
> Ot- i am really tired, trying to hold on for a while longer. As long as i don't rinse my hair i will be ok. But i've been known to crash with conditioner in..


 
@La Colocha

No. I don't really 'add' stuff in my conditioners.  

Those HOTs & Oil Rinsses have been really making everything seem better tho'. 

Che said something else a few pages back that was on point about Hibiscus.

I didn't think anything could really enhance KBB.


----------



## mkd

My hair looks and feels a mess.  I am not going to redo it though.  I will just retwist tonight and see if it looks better in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

What looks messy about it mk?  What do you think happened?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> What looks messy about it mk?  What do you think happened?


It just doesn't look good and it feels kind of dry.  My hair really didnt like that moku leave in.  It doesn't help that its been raining cats and dogs here all day so its really humid.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> No. I don't really 'add' stuff in my conditioners.
> 
> Those HOTs & Oil Rinsses have been really making everything seem better tho'.
> 
> Che said something else a few pages back that was on point about Hibiscus.
> 
> *I didn't think anything could really enhance KBB*.



Idk but it felt really nice, maybe because i used a ceremide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *It just doesn't look good and it feels kind of dry. My hair really didnt like that moku leave in.* It doesn't help that its been raining cats and dogs here all day so its really humid.


 
@mkd

You may have to wash it out. 

Remember last week I had to re-do my hair. 

I hated that I had to re-do my hair.......but I really had to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Idk but it felt really nice, *maybe because i used a ceremide*.


 
@La Colocha

Yeah....Those Ceramides Pulls it all together. 

Those Ceramide packed Oils are the Business.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah....Those Ceramides Pulls it all together.
> 
> *Those Ceramide packed Oils are the Business.*



I'm going to go ahead and rinse this dc out. I will try the grapeseed oil to seal with today to see how i like it,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I'm going to go ahead and rinse this dc out. *I will try the grapeseed oil to seal with today to see how i like it*,


 
@La Colocha

Girl....I _LURVED_ that Grapeseed Oil when I had it. 

I regret not replacing it.

Maybe after I use up alot of these _other_ oils....I'll rebuy both Grapeseed & Hempseed.


----------



## La Colocha

Finished my hair and the gs oil is nice. The now brand has stepped up their game because i don't remember their oils being that good. And they don't come in the dark packaging anymore it comes in white now. It worked just as well as my kbn oil.


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't believe in adding anything to my products.  I'm looking for a one stop shop.  If you have to add something to it, the cost per ounce increases and it's not "that" product....it's enhanced.
For deep conditioning I love:
Sitrinillah
Intense Moisture Therapy
Olive Moisture Mask

Co washing
Honey Hemp

and believe it or not....
I like Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery and Super Sweetback Treatment!


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> I don't believe in adding anything to my products.  I'm looking for a one stop shop. * If you have to add something to it, the cost per ounce increases and it's not "that" product....it's enhanced.*



Huh?


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL...I think a product should stand alone.

If I add Grapeseed Oil to Honey Hemp, it's no longer Honey Hemp.  

Just like the KimmayTube Leave in...you have to add too much other stuff to make it "right"


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> LOL...I think a product should stand alone.
> 
> If I add Grapeseed Oil to Honey Hemp, it's no longer Honey Hemp.
> 
> Just like the KimmayTube Leave in...you have to add too much other stuff to make it "right"



Kbb mask is fine alone, just wanted to try something different. And i bought it, i can piss in it if i want to its just a product.


----------



## bronzebomb

La Colocha said:


> Kbb mask is fine alone, just wanted to try something different. And i bought it, i can piss in it if i want to its just a product.


 

alrighty then...


----------



## hannan

La Colocha  

I understand what bronze is saying but I like to occasionally mix a little oil into some products too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I think it was the moku leave in, its creamy. It smells good but I am just not impressed.
> 
> La, I used aveda a lot before I found the hair board. The products are really good but overpriced IMO.


 
mkd the moku leave-in didn't do anything for me either. I gave it away.

Evening yall! I'm under the steamer now with MHC Honey hair mask - my first time trying it. I will let yall how it works for me! I massaged my scalp with my JBCO/peppermint mix before I got under here and it feels great!
I came home and did an ACV rinse and applied CTDG and I planned to let it sit for 30 minutes but I was so exhausted from my workout that I fell asleep for 2 hours! I added a little KCKT and detangled under running water with my 5 tooth bone comb! I like it! Im going to have to follow up with the TT bcuz I know it doesnt remove shed hairs! I only have a few drops of KCKT left. I will go ahead and use it up today and buy 2 more next weekend at Target just to have on deck lol!


----------



## hannan

beautyaddict1913 I thought about getting the honey mask but it looked like I could make it myself. Let us know how it works! I've heard good things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl...*.I LURVED that Grapeseed Oil when I had it*.
> 
> I regret not replacing it.
> 
> Maybe after I use up alot of these _other_ oils....I'll rebuy both Grapeseed & Hempseed.



The grapeseed and hempseed are my favorite oils!!  

Hey, ladies!! What's going on? I've been MIA for a bit. Trying to fight this awful cough and get my back straight. 
I did get to use up a few things...Giovanni Xtreme Protein, HV Methi Setiva Step 1, BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer, BFH Barberry Sage Deep Mask, and a bottle of mixed oils. 
I see that Mozeke sale started. I got 2 of the Amla Infusion oils.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Kbb mask is fine alone, just wanted to try something different. *And i bought it, i can piss in it if i want to its just a product.*



 Thats the quote of the day right there!! So true!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

I'm doing my hair as always on Sunday, poo, dc with HTN, then will roller set. 

IDareT'sHair, I still have Htn but only because I haven't used it much, it wouldn't lasted long if i didn't have any others but thats a PJ for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Girls!

La Colocha  Pure Comedy.


 

Ya'll be doing too much.

Just finished up my HTN Regi.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm starting to notice random short strands in my hair, like maybe 2 inches long in some spots.  Usually I'd think that it was just hair growing back in the same follicle from a previous shed hair, but I'm starting to notice too many.  Maybe it's the Denman brush?  It started working so much better after I modified it.  Perhaps I should stick to just only the seamless combs rather than the Denman every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Yeah, those Bone Combs are wonderful.  They feel totally different on your head than a regular comb.  I really like them.

I am also loving that Denman D24 Double Row Detangler.  I didn't use the TT this week at all.  

I think I got my knotting & tangling under control by detangling on soaking wet hair instead of towel blotted hair. (So I am relieved about that) 

Wish I woulda' ask somebody sooner.


----------



## Priss Pot

Oh yeah, can I just say that I  the smell of HV's Vatika Frosting?  I mean, I know this ain't nothing new, but whew chile!  I've been using it everyday for the past week, and I've fallen in love with the scent all over again...so much that I went to a soap/candle supply store and bought a bottle of birthday cake fragrance oil to use in my mixtures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I see that Mozeke sale started. I got 2 of the Amla Infusion oils*.


 
Brownie518

I have this Oil.  It says you can "Steam" with it.  I need to pull that out for the Oil Challenge and use it up! 

I keep forgetting about it.  I will pull this out and start using it.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, not doing anything hair related today. I have to go in early tonight for ot, so just going to relax today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, not doing anything hair related today. I have to go in early tonight *for ot*, so just going to relax today.


 
@La Colocha

   @overtime. Sounds good. 

Hmp. 

Shole Wish I could get some 

I'd be there errtime the Do' Opened


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> @overtime. Sounds good.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Shole Wish I could get some
> 
> I'd be there errtime the Do' Opened



Ok, get it while its there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ok, get it while its there.*


 
La Colocha

I feel You.  Gone and Make that Monneee


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I feel You.  Gone and Make that Monneee



Gone be like bj and get my money, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I browsed around the Mozeke Site.  10-15% just ain't worth it to me even though her products are already reasonably priced. 

I did look at that Avacado Cleansing Cream, but I have Bear Fruit Hair's Cleansers (so I really didn't need it).  

I also have HV's Amla Cleanser that I need to use as well as those _"As I Am Naturally"_ Coconut Cowashes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Gone be like bj and get my money, lmao*.


 
@La Colocha

bj is Straight Up Gangsta' She takes that Money and then is Peace-Out. 

Girlfriend Snatches that Monnee outta PayPal and KIM

_*shoot....i ain't heard a wurd from bj*_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I browsed around the Mozeke Site. 10-15% just ain't worth it to me even though her products are already reasonably priced.


 
I plan to pass on this sale too. Thank goodness for this no buy . It really has me thinking about purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I plan to pass on this sale too. Thank goodness for this no buy . *It really has me thinking about purchases.*


 
Shay72

I Loaded up a Cart smh.  I had a Carrot Masque, that Cleansing Conditioner and some more stuff I don't need. 

Then I backed that out and just had the Cleansers.erplexed  

Then I backed that out

That's when I knew it was time to Go Sit Down Somewhere.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I Loaded up a Cart smh. I had a Carrot Masque, that Cleansing Conditioner and some more stuff I don't need.
> 
> Then I backed that out and just had the Cleansers.erplexed
> 
> Then I backed that out
> 
> That's when I knew it was time to Go Sit Down Somewhere.


 
I'm totally out of Mozeke products and I want to try some of her new stuff but I have some other goals I'm working on too so I will not buy every time there is a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm totally out of Mozeke products and I want to try some of her new stuff but I have some other goals I'm working on too so *I will not buy every time there is a sale.*


 
Smart Shay.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies. Just wanted to let you all know that Walgreens is having a BOGO on all sheamoisture stuff this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, I keep meaning to ask you, what you're using Daily?  

And how often are you Cowashing?  

And if you are upping anything this summer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Good morning ladies. *Just wanted to let you all know that Walgreens is having a BOGO on all sheamoisture stuff this week.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly! 

Hey: Did You Tell Your Sister?

This is one Line/Brand I haven't had any interest in buying/trying _yet_.

Don't know why?erplexed What do you like?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm totally out of Mozeke products and I want to try some of her new stuff but I have some other goals I'm working on too so *I will not buy every time there is a sale*.



I keep trying to tell myself this, that is my weakness but i don't want anything from mozeke.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> I'm totally out of Mozeke products and I want to try some of her new stuff but I have some other goals* I'm working on too so I will not buy every time there is a sale.*


 
Same here. I can't resist a bargain erplexed



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Curly!
> 
> *Hey: Did You Tell Your Sister*?
> 
> This is one Line/Brand I haven't had any interest in buying/trying _yet_.
> 
> Don't know why?erplexed What do you like?


 

She's the one that told me 
I've  tried the shampoos, the hair milk and mist. They are ok I like the shampoos not stripping and the hair milk from the coconut line is ok. To me it's an ok line especially if you need to get stuff on the ground; they get the job done but no wow factor.


----------



## Shay72

Thank goodness someone is finally having a sale on Sheamoisture. Now I can finally replace some stuff. I was hoping once they started selling them at Walgreen's they would do a sale.

IDareT'sHair
I cowash daily year round. I dc 2x/wk year round so no I won't be upping anything. 

Daily use--being the pj I am you know there is a rotation going on which changes based on what I use up so I can really only tell you what I'm using this week: 

Cowashers 
Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse, Claudie's Reconstructor
Gym bag--Hairveda's Acai Berry, Curls Coconut Curlada

Spray moisturizers/leave ins
Hydrasilica, Claudie's Braid Spray
Gym bag--Juices & Berries

Moisturizers
Komaza Shea Butter Lotion
NJ's Shea Sorbet

Sealing
Komaza Moku Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

You always maintain a good Solid Regimen & Rotation. 

Are you still using that Natural Jensis Stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I keep trying to tell myself this, that is my weakness but *i don't want anything from mozeke*.


 
La Colocha

Me Either.  She Clowned me BF (No....I haven't forgotten)*evil laugh*



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's the one that told me*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Chile....She done crossed over to the dark side ..........


----------



## Xaragua

chebaby where do you buy you butters from, I am trying to save on shipping.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> You always maintain a good Solid Regimen & Rotation.
> 
> Are you still using that Natural Jensis Stuff?


 
Thank you.  Yes maam  my hair loves that Natural Jenesis stuff. I only didn't like the dc. Alot of her products have at least one ceramide in it too.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I used up some Suave Milk & Honey condish @Priss Pot sent me forever ago lol! I detangled with it, washed w/CON green, MoroccanOil dc and straightened my hair yesterday because I have to take an ID photo tomorrow and I don't want no bun in my pitcha


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, i am glad its not just me that the moku didnt work for.  I really should have washed my hair again yesterday.  I can make it until tuesday though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Good Evening

Where errrbody at?  Where Ya'll at Tonight?

Just Moisturized & Sealed with HTN.

Let's Talk Hair!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Im back from running errands. I went to Walgreens and bought 3 SheaMoisture deep treatment masques, 2 curl enhancing smoothies, and 1 SM argan oil & sea kelp shampoo (never tried this item before) Im seriously done spending. This is like the never-ending month! This month alone I have ordered weave, a closure, oyin, hairveda, did a few swaps, stopped at the bss, participated in the SheaMoisture BOGO...its pretty sad...

I want a new comforter so Im off to amazon and overstock to look at those. *Does anyone have any suggestions of where else I can find some pretty bedding?* I want a black and white one. My bedding will be black/white & turquoise or seafoam green. I have had chocolate brown, cream, and turquoise for like ever now and Im ready for a change!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Try HomeGoods & TJMaxx

They have Beautiful Bedding!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I know what you mean about the never-ending month of endless spending.  I've bought so much I am actually quite ashamed.

Just Outta Control.  Buck Wild w/PayPal.  It's been awful.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I know what you mean about the never-ending month of endless spending. I've bought so much I am actually quite ashamed.
> 
> Just Outta Control. Buck Wild w/PayPal. It's been awful.


 
Thanks T. I went to Marshalls and Ross today. Perhaps I can try TJMaxx at lunch tomoro. Gurl, won't paypal tell it on you with that payments sent section and show you exactly how ashamed you should be lol?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks T. I went to Marshalls and Ross today. Perhaps I can try TJMaxx at lunch tomoro. *Gurl, won't paypal tell it on you with that payments sent section and show you exactly how ashamed you should be lol?*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Is your Marshall's/TJ's also a HomeGoods? I've had really good luck with HomeGoods. Also Burlington in the Bedding Dept.

The Comforter set I currently have on my Bed I got from HSN. But......Most of my _other ones_ came from HomeGoods or TJ Maxx.  Oh Yeah & Macy's & JCPenney.

Girl...I was on a Comforter/Sheet thing when I first built my house. It was terrible.

And Yes...PayPal will put it all out there. I'm scurrrd to look.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Is your Marshall's/TJ's also a HomeGoods? I've had really good luck with HomeGoods. Also Burlington in the Bedding Dept.
> 
> The Comforter set I currently have on my Bed I got from HSN. But......Most of my _other ones_ came from HomeGoods or TJ Maxx. Oh Yeah & Macy's & JCPenney.
> 
> Girl...I was on a Comforter/Sheet thing when I first built my house. It was terrible.
> 
> And Yes...PayPal will put it all out there. I'm scurrrd to look.


 
yes the TJ's by my office is a HomeGoods. I have a Burlington near there but i haven't stopped in there in years & tears! Im going to check HSN. I forgot about them! They have the best cocktail rings! And I need to see if I can find a coupon for Macy's they always have good deals. Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## chebaby

Xaragua said:


> @chebaby where do you buy you butters from, I am trying to save on shipping.


hi
i purchased from camden grey. they ship pretty fast and i like the quality of the butters.

hey everyone.
im just now getting to my hair . i added some hemp oil to my mhc olive you and i have it sitting on my dry hair. im just gonna rinse in a few and braid with dew and shine and define.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes the TJ's by my office is a HomeGoods. I have a* Burlington near there* but i haven't stopped in there in years & tears! Im going to check HSN. I forgot about them! They have the best cocktail rings! And I need to see if I can find a coupon for Macy's they always have good deals. Thanks for the great ideas!


 
beautyaddict1913

Girl...When it comes to spending $ I can hook you up!

Yeah Girl, Please Check in Burlington too. 

I got one that was regular $350 (Croscill) for like $149.00.  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi
> i purchased from camden grey. they ship pretty fast and i like the quality of the butters.
> 
> *hey everyone.*
> im just now getting to my hair . i added some hemp oil to my mhc olive you and i have it sitting on my dry hair. im just gonna rinse in a few and braid with dew and shine and define.


 
chebaby

Where in the Debil you been all day????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I never hear anyone on here talk about Zipporah Beauty products. Have yall used it? They rave about it on naturallycurly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I never hear anyone on here talk about Zipporah Beauty products. Have yall used it? They rave about it on naturallycurly!


 
I have not. I kicked my Make-Up Addiction (although I did say I just bought 3-4 discontinued Lipsticks). 

I've overcome:

Coats
Purses
Shoes
Make-Up
Jewelry
Household Items
Perfume

Now.....I gotta beat this Hair Product thing. I think if my Hair wasn't so 'jacked' right now I could beat this.


----------



## chebaby

i saw a few youtube videos on ziporah beauty and most people rave about the serum but i havent tried it.not interested. at all lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^

I just looked at it.  OH WOW!  More Hair Products (I thought it was make-up)

Shame on you beautyaddict1913

*off to look*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@chebaby its like that sometimes lol! I don't think I will ever try blended beauty or lavida given by nature. There are just some things that don't stand out for me lol. If a line only has 1 product that looks ok I will pass! Im not paying $8 to have an 8 ounce jar shipped to me!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> I just looked at it. OH WOW! More Hair Products (I thought it was make-up)
> 
> Shame on you @beautyaddict1913
> 
> *off to look*


 
lol! Sorry T! I have heard raves about the green tea butter but you're pretty well stocked on that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Regarding Zipporah.... I'm not trying to add any new On-Line Vendors, but I would possibly try something if I had a Discount!erplexed


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby its like that sometimes lol! I don't think I will ever try blended beauty or lavida given by nature. There are just some things that don't stand out for me lol. If a line only has 1 product that looks ok I will pass! Im not paying $8 to have an 8 ounce jar shipped to me!


yep i feel the same way. i tried blended beauty when i first went natural and it was ok. i wouldnt purchase again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....Believe it or not.....there's some things I'm not interested in trying either.erplexed

I know.  Hard to Believe.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....Believe it or not.....there's some things I'm not interested in trying either.erplexed
> 
> I know. Hard to Believe.


 
 i don't believe u! name them lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Shea Moisture
Fluertzy
Koils By Nature
Blended Beauty
Treasured Locs
That last stuff Che bought @chebaby *don't remember the name*
Apoghee
Miss Jessies
Donna Marie

I'm sure there are more...I'd hafta' think.erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

o I forgot to tell yall...after I rinsed the MHC Honey hair masque out I applied some Qhemet detangling ghee and got the shed hairs out. Wasn't much! My bone comb did an awesome job! I'm loving my new detangling method, gotta write it down so I can remember it when I take my weave down! I also loved the MHC masque, but I can tell that I am only going to get 3 uses out of an 8 ounce jar. Its ok bcuz its only $10! After detangling I applied AOHC & OHHB and my hair is sooo soft! Its still in large twists...I wore a wig today. I may bun tomoro...I will figure it out all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> o I forgot to tell yall...after I rinsed *the MHC Honey hair masque* out I applied some Qhemet detangling ghee and got the shed hairs out. Wasn't much! My bone comb did an awesome job! I'm loving my new detangling method, gotta write it down so I can remember it when I take my weave down! *I also loved the MHC masque, *but I can tell that I am only going to get 3 uses out of an 8 ounce jar. Its ok bcuz its only $10! After detangling I applied AOHC & OHHB and my hair is sooo soft! Its still in large twists...I wore a wig today. I may bun tomoro...I will figure it out all!


 
I like that little DC'er too beautyaddict1913  It's really nice for 10 Bucks.

Yeah, that Bone Comb is very, very nice.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Shea Moisture
> Fluertzy
> Koils By Nature
> Blended Beauty
> Treasured Locs
> That last stuff Che bought @chebaby *don't remember the name*
> Apoghee
> Miss Jessies
> Donna Marie
> 
> I'm sure there are more...I'd hafta' think.erplexed


 
fluertzy is on my list too! Along with Alikay Naturals lol! Yup T, Treasured Locks is a mess lol! I would try koils by nature's butters!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Oh, IDareT'sHair forgot to ask have u used boundless tresses?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> fluertzy is on my list too! Along with Alikay Naturals lol! Yup T, Treasured Locks is a mess lol! I would try koils by nature's butters!


 
beautyaddict1913

I'm Sure I have Moreerplexed  ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Oh, @IDareT'sHair *forgot to ask have u used boundless tresses?*


 
beautyaddict1913

No.  I have not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want chebaby to give me the name of that Stuff she just bought...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> No. I have not.


 
me either!  the balm looks good but I like more of a commercial look when I get products.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want @chebaby to give me the name of that Stuff she just bought...


 she bought OHM


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want @chebaby to give me the name of that Stuff she just bought...


what i buy? you know i cant remember lmao.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> she bought OHM


oh yea, the sweet hair pudding


----------



## Eisani

Yall my mama just deboed one of my Rock & Republic lip glosses. She tried it on and said, "ooh, lemme have this for my birthday." Her b-day was yesterday and I bought her a purse. Ain't that enough? Why she gotta take lip gloss too?? Just evil


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani said:


> Yall my mama just deboed one of my Rock & Republic lip glosses. She tried it on and said, "ooh, lemme have this for my birthday." Her b-day was yesterday and I bought her a purse. Ain't that enough? Why she gotta take lip gloss too?? Just evil



Wait I'm so mad Rock & Republic makes lip gloss...weren't they going bankrupt? I love their jeans though - they fit awesome and I love having the little Rs on my butt.

Now I want some lipgloss smh...


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody.  

Beauty, I haven't tried zipporah either.  it doesn't interest me for some reason.


----------



## Priss Pot

Moisturized my hair with The Dew and re-braided.  I haven't used The Dew in almost a month.  I was going to wash my hair today, but I've been in the library literally all day today and yesterday , and I'm tired.  I think I'm gonna go get some coffee to keep myself awake for the next few hours so I can finish this writing.  I won't be able to sleep in late because I have a dental appointment in the morning.  Maybe I'll be get to washing my hair tomorrow if I don't pass out sleep first.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Finished my hair and the gs oil is nice. The now brand has stepped up their game because i don't remember their oils being that good. And they don't come in the dark packaging anymore it comes in white now. It worked just as well as my kbn oil.



I got the Now brand of Grapeseed, too, and I love it!! I'm getting a 16oz next time!  Its excellent.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im up late but about to turn in. I had not trimmed my ends since my BC at 5 months ago! They were gross! I had what felt like little knots or bulbs on my end and didn't know why...turns out they were a bunch of splits! Never again will I fail to dust or trim for a long period of time again! I never knew what split ends looked like strand by strand until now. When I was relaxed I could only see splits as uneven see-through ends so I am really learning a lot about my hair by taking good care of it! Now I understand what a search and destroy is!

I trimmed this morning and tonight I moisturized my ends with dew and sealed them with claudie's ends insurance #2. Thanks T! I really like that stuff! Headed to bed now, chat with you ladies tomoro!


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy and a box of Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Conditioning cubes. I have back ups for both.

I was on the fence with Claudie's braid spray but I think I have found the right combo so I'm good now. I was using the braid spray then following up with Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion. My hair wasn't feeling as moisturized as it should be and I know it can be. Switched it up yesterday and followed up the braid spray with the Dew. It's all good now . 

I'm on the fence with Natural Jenesis Moo La Cream Leave In. I was using it as a moisturizer which it does a great job but I have so many moisturizers. I tried it as a detangler a while back and it did a pretty good job. Yesterday not so much. I will say my hair was fully detangled but it was hard work. I think I need to use more product. We shall see.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, nothing going on hair related today. I did some research on grapeseed oil and it says its good for the skin, so i used some as a face moisturizer last night and it worked really well. My face was not oily or greasy at all, i have combination oily t-zone and dry cheeks and my skin was perfect. No oil on my nose but my face was moisturized. I will keep using it to experiment to see how it does in the long run. That is why i like natural products they can be used may ways.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies, back to work Nothing new on hair, haven't used up nothing either.

mkd, did you see the Walgreen sale on shea moisture bogo, since you like it that a good deal? 

IDareT'sHair, you've tried everything under the sun when it comes to hair

My addiction is shoes, clothes, then hair products. I'm narrowing down my hair products uses and that will be by no buy for April.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, nothing going on hair related today. I did some research on grapeseed oil and it says its good for the skin, so i used some as a face moisturizer last night and it worked really well. My face was not oily or greasy at all, i have combination oily t-zone and dry cheeks and my skin was perfect. No oil on my nose but my face was moisturized. I will keep using it to experiment to see how it does in the long run. *That is why i like natural products they can be used may ways*.


 that is the beauty of them.


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd help me be skrong, i looked at our walgreens ad just to see if it carried shea moisture and it does but i don't want any shea moisture. I saw bogo for my face soap, toothpaste, mouth wash. and protein supplement. I don't need nothing but its a bogo  *cries*.


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy and a box of Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Conditioning cubes. I have back ups for both.


 
I really want to try this...but I don't want to pay for shipping or have my product locked in customs...



mkd said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> Beauty, I haven't tried *zipporah* either. it doesn't interest me for some reason.


 
something about this line .


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> I really want to try this...but I don't want to pay for shipping or have my product locked in customs...


 
I've ordered from her 2x without any issues. There is a US site that sells it now. I've never ordered from them before. Let me find it and I will come back and post it in here.

http://hairrogant.com/shop/Anita-Grant/


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I saw the walgreens BOGO and I am really trying to stay away!


----------



## Ltown

]



mkd said:


> @Ltown, I saw the walgreens BOGO and I am really trying to stay away!


 
mkd, I'm not a product pusher that IDareT'sHair job I knew you liked it and you can treat it a one good deal and get the smoothie. There is not many buy-one-get-one-free deals on many things out there.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy and a box of Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Conditioning cubes. I have back ups for both.
> 
> I was on the fence with Claudie's braid spray but I think I have found the right combo so I'm good now. I was using the braid spray then following up with Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion. My hair wasn't feeling as moisturized as it should be and I know it can be. Switched it up yesterday and followed up the braid spray with the Dew. It's all good now .
> 
> I'm on the fence with Natural Jenesis Moo La Cream Leave In. I was using it as a moisturizer which it does a great job but I have so many moisturizers. I tried it as a detangler a while back and it did a pretty good job. Yesterday not so much. I will say my hair was fully detangled but it was hard work. I think I need to use more product. We shall see.


 
Shay72 is the Komaza Intense a staple or repurchase for you? bronzebomb has me wanting to try it!


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 I love Komaza Hair Care.  The longer I use it, the more I like it!  I didn't/don't know what Dipalmitoylethyldimonium Chloride (A derivative of Palm Oil) is.  But, it must be similiar to Coconut Oil; my hair loves Coconut Oil.

Have you tried the Olive Moisture Mask!  It smells fresh and penetrates quickly.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
The intense moisture therapy is a staple. My 3 staple moisture dc's are Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy, and Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque.

I've found out that although Brownie518 is relaxed that our hair likes the same stuff 99.9% of the time. I'm keeping my eye on you bronzebomb because it seems we like the same products too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> The intense moisture therapy is a staple. My 3 staple moisture dc's are Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy, and Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque.
> 
> I've found out that although @Brownie518 is relaxed that our hair likes the same stuff 99.9% of the time. I'm keeping my eye on you @bronzebomb because it seems we like the same products too.


 
OMG! Sitrinillah and SM DTM arre two of my staple dc's too! I luv the kbb luscious locks but won't re=purchase because it costs about $6.25 per use! I luv the MHC Honey Hair Masque too! Me and bronzebomb seem to like the same stuff too lol! I have never tried the Komaza Olive Masque either but I sure want to, its on my Sage list! Have yall tried Darcy's or Bee Mine's DC?


----------



## Charz

I'm almost done with my KBB hair milk.

I'm upgrading my living room furniture (all IKEA now) when I move in September so I'm going to be so broke . How much is a nice leather couch?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> I'm almost done with my KBB hair milk.
> 
> I'm upgrading my living room furniture (all IKEA now) when I move in September so I'm going to be so broke . How much is a nice leather couch?


 
Charz A nice leather couch on sale runs about $650 and up. My mom is looking for one too and she gets my opinions on all the ads so thats what I have observed! She wants a sectional though - so 1990's lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yall should see the bun I have in my head! I done made something up lol! I tried to do a cinnabun this morning but it just didn't give me a good look lol so I stopped mid-attempt and kept my hair in the band and just twirled it into 4 sections and pinned away. I like the idea, gonna do a better job tomoro lol.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict, i love darcys deep conditioner. that stuff is amazing, it leaves a little oil on my hair once i rinse it out. 

hey everyone. my braid out looks and feels amazing today. i used a ton of the dew so my hair is really soft and i know i wont have to re moisturize all week. it was still a little damp though so its gonna get bigger so it wont look as long as last week. i dont mind though.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi!

Anyone try fekkai products?  I was given a free sample of the shea poo and con.  Debating if I want to put it in my hair.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I'm almost done with my KBB hair milk.
> 
> I'm upgrading my living room furniture (all IKEA now) when I move in September so I'm going to be so broke . How much is a nice leather couch?


 
Charz, depends if you want soft leather or the traditional it can run up to $800-1200. Value Furniture has layaway 90 day plans!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, depends if you want soft leather or the traditional it can run up to $800-1200. Value Furniture has layaway 90 day plans!


 

Ltown is that good quality though?

beautyaddict1913 I want a sectional too, but I feel like I would have limited options with placing it.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Ltown is that good quality though?
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 I want a sectional too, but I feel like I would have limited options with placing it.


 
Charz, yes it is, VC is crowded on weekend because it's affordable. Now Family Furniture  Some places over prices because of names like Haverty.  Room Furniture has decent prices and quality too.  I always get the manufacture number and research.


----------



## Charz

Ltown yeah i'm looking online and they look really affordable. I want a burnt orange one tho.


----------



## Shay72

I thought it was interesting when folks were listing products lines they're not interested in trying. You know they assume us pjs want to try everything.

Lines I have no interest in:
Miss Jessie's
Donna Marie
Karen's Body Beautiful
Alikay Naturals (I go back & forth with this one)
Bear Fruit Hair (I saw the bottles on yt and the vlogger was complaining about them) 

Lines I cut:
Afroveda
My Honey Child
Curl Junkie 
Njoi Creations
Chagrin Valley


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> I thought it was interesting when folks were listing products lines they're not interested in trying. You know they assume us pjs want to try everything.
> 
> Lines I have no interest in:
> Miss Jessie's
> Donna Marie
> Karen's Body Beautiful
> Alikay Naturals (I go back & forth with this one)
> Bear Fruit Hair (I saw the bottles on yt and the vlogger was complaining about them)
> 
> Lines I cut:
> Afroveda
> My Honey Child
> Curl Junkie
> Njoi Creations
> Chagrin Valley


 
Alikay Naturals and Njoi Creations both have been cut.

I only want to try Anita Grant.  I'm trying to curb my PJism.  By the time I use all of the products I have, I would be waist length.

I really like Afroveda...but not more than my top 3 lines, Oyin, Komaza and Qhemet.  I'm probably going to limit my purchasing and only use the previous 3 lines.   *Personally,* I believe that all other lines work the same on my hair, just a different scent.  I wil say that I like Miss Jessie's for styling and I will only purchase if it's a BOGO. 

Shay72 - what are your staples?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Ltown yeah i'm looking online and they look really affordable. I want a burnt orange one tho.


 
Charz, my friend has that color and it's really pretty, although she got her at Ashley furniture.


----------



## bronzebomb

@Charz - I saw a British Tan Leather sofa in Sam's Club. This is showing my age...

The color is similar to Burnt Orange. If you have a really old (circa 1988) Coach bag, it was one of their signature colors.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb

SHAMPOO
CON (green)--Will be switching to a natural one but I have a long way to go to use this one up

COWASH CONDITIONERS 
(I cowash daily. I'm trying to fight off boredom with this list)
Oyin Honey Hemp
Hairveda's Moist PRO, Acai Berry, Moist 24/7, Amala Cream Rinse
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Curls Coconut Curlada
Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner
Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream
Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner
Natural Jenesis Cleansing Conditioner

PROTEIN
Treatments
Komaza's Protein Strengthener
Hairveda's Methi Sativa

Deep Conditioners
Claudie's Protein Conditioner
Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque

RECONSTRUCTORS
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor
Claudie's Reconstructor

SPRAY MOISTURIZERS/LEAVE INS
Hairveda's Hydrasilica
Oyin's Juices & Berries
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Moisture Mist

MOISTURIZERS (wet hair)
Hairveda's Whipped Ends
Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion
Darcy's Transitioning Cream

MOISTURIZERS (dry hair)
Shea butter
AOHC
Shescentit's Marshmallow Hair Cream

GOOD OLD HAIR GREASE
Qhemet's Amla Pomade
Hairveda's Almond Glaze

STYLERS
Aloe vera gelly
Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel
OHHB 

CLAYS
Bentonite
Rhassoul (aka morrocan mud)

DETANGLERS
CTDG
Kinky Curly Knot Today

GROWTH STUFF
Claudie's Scalp Elixir
Claudie's Hair & Temple Balm
Komaza's Honey Comb Rejuvenator 

I'm still making decisions on oils and serums. I will come back in another post with my ayurvedic powders and oils . 

I have stuff I am still trying so they haven't made the list. I like at least 3 products in each category or I don't feel right. I am looking for another protein dc, detangler, reconstructor, and hair grease. I also need some spritzes with protein in it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@Charz you will be limited in placement with the sectional, they only seem to look right if placed against a wall you can't do too many HGTV placement tricks with those, but they are economy friendly as in thats the only piece you will need - no need to buy sofa, loveseat, ottoman, chairs, etc.

@Shay72 great staples list. got me wanting to try some more stuff lol! On the methi sativa do you find that the 2nd step is enough to restore moisture to ur hair or do you use one of your faves after? Oh, and why did u cut Chagrin Valley?

To add to my list of products I may never try - other than Alikay Naturals & Blended Beauty - I want to add Anita Grant & BFH & Ori Organics. Anita - she is full of it with those prices. 1 ounce of oil for $36 and such, girl bye! BFH - everything sounds good but I can't get past those bottles! Put those DC's in a jar at least! We need to send her an email asking that she gone use up those cute bottles she has and doesn't repurchase lol. Ori Organics - not only have I heard nothing but negativity about her cust. serv. but don't name your line organic nothin if you have Diazolidinyl Urea & Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate all up and through it lol! I don't mind those personally but that name is misleading.


----------



## chebaby

anita grant is not worth it IMO. i was so excited to try her stuff and not only were the prices crazy pricey but nothing worked for me. including the little cube deep conditioners.


----------



## Charz

beautyaddict1913

I want one like this

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...19&LinkType=#fn=LIFESTYLE=Modern&sp=2&spc=122


----------



## chebaby

wow Charz, thats beautiful. for furniture i always love a dark chocolate or a cherry wood color. i love dark color but that orange is nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Walgreens got me yall, i got a shea moisture moisture shampoo and restorative conditioner less than $5.00 for product i could not resist. Thinking of going back and getting more for the price. * hangs head low*.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Walgreens got me yall, i got a shea moisture moisture shampoo and restorative conditioner less than $5.00 for product i could not resist. Thinking of going back and getting more for the price. * hangs head low*.


As posted earlier, BOGOF do not come around that frequently. Do you think you will regret it later if you do not stock up now while you have the chance?


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> anita grant is not worth it IMO. i was so excited to try her stuff and not only were the prices crazy pricey but nothing worked for me. including the little cube deep conditioners.


 
That's good to know! Anita Grant is pricey. I spent a bunch of money on Miss Jessie's. I'm not sure if I am ready to gamble with Anita Grant yet...



Shay72 said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> SHAMPOO
> CON (green)--Will be switching to a natural one but I have a long way to go to use this one up
> 
> COWASH CONDITIONERS
> (I cowash daily. I'm trying to fight off boredom with this list)
> Oyin Honey Hemp
> Hairveda's Moist PRO, Acai Berry, Moist 24/7, *Amala Cream Rinse*
> Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
> *Curls Coconut Curlada*
> Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner
> *Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream*
> *Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner*
> *Natural Jenesis Cleansing Conditioner*
> 
> PROTEIN
> Treatments
> Komaza's Protein Strengthener
> Hairveda's Methi Sativa
> 
> Deep Conditioners
> *Claudie's Protein Conditioner*
> Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque
> 
> RECONSTRUCTORS
> *Shescentit Okra Reconstructor*
> *Claudie's Reconstructor*
> 
> SPRAY MOISTURIZERS/LEAVE INS
> Hairveda's Hydrasilica
> Oyin's Juices & Berries
> Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Moisture Mist
> 
> MOISTURIZERS (wet hair)
> Hairveda's Whipped Ends
> Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion
> Darcy's Transitioning Cream
> 
> MOISTURIZERS (dry hair)
> Shea butter
> AOHC
> *Shescentit's Marshmallow Hair Cream*
> 
> GOOD OLD HAIR GREASE
> Qhemet's Amla Pomade
> Hairveda's Almond Glaze
> 
> STYLERS
> Aloe vera gelly
> Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel
> OHHB
> 
> CLAYS
> Bentonite
> Rhassoul (aka morrocan mud)
> 
> DETANGLERS
> CTDG
> Kinky Curly Knot Today
> 
> GROWTH STUFF
> *Claudie's Scalp Elixir*
> *Claudie's Hair & Temple Balm*
> Komaza's Honey Comb Rejuvenator


 
You might be right! We seem to like all of the same stuff. I have not tried the bolded products. I just purchased the items in green. 
_(we may be hair twins)_



chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict, i love *darcys deep conditioner*. that stuff is amazing, it leaves a little oil on my hair once i rinse it out.


 
I want to try this! I don't think I ordered a DC from Darcy's at all.



Charz said:


> *I'm almost done with my KBB hair milk.*
> 
> I'm upgrading my living room furniture (all IKEA now) when I move in September so I'm going to be so broke . How much is a nice leather couch?


 
are you repurchasing? I'm waiting for her to do the special on the discontinued scents. I can't wait to try Hibiscus


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> As posted earlier, BOGOF do not come around that frequently. Do you think you will regret it later if you do not stock up now while you have the chance?



I might rosa, i know i did with the kbb hair masks. Idk how these will work for me but if they do i would like them for the cheaper price. They are 12oz each so they will last a long time. I will go back and get 1 more of each tomorrow i can always take them back and get my money back. 4 products for $20, no shipping. I won't feel guilty about it, i guess i felt some kind of way because i don't need it but now is a good time to try it. Thanks rosa.


----------



## chebaby

i just remembered i have a shea moisture conditioner. i think its for volume or thickness, cant remember. ive never used it but i guess i will doing the summer.

my hair needs protein bad. i dont know why i dont like getting under the dryer but it has prevented me from doing the 2 step hard core protein. but i can not put it off any longer. i will be doing it this weekend. and then detangle and leave in HH conditioner since i only have a tiny bit of dew left i will use the HH as a leave in the stretch the dew. ill just put the dew on top and then add shine and define.
oh yea, my hair is still loving shine and define. it really does make my haie shine and define lmao.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i think i forgot to mention that i used up my MHC olive you deep conditioner. it was so weird, yall know olive you is really runny. when i added the hemp oil it instantly thickened up and became a whole new thick texture. i was like wow lol. anyway i will repurchase but no time soon since i have three jars (well 2 and a half) of kbb mask.

i have to get some more hemp oil soon im almost out.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Walgreens got me yall, i got a shea moisture moisture shampoo and restorative conditioner less than $5.00 for product i could not resist. Thinking of going back and getting more for the price. * hangs head low*.


I'm ready. My friend told me how to get from one Walgreen's to another one with minimal effort .

@beautyaddict1913
I use the Methi Sativa as a set and it works great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what i buy? you know i cant remember lmao.*


 
chebaby

From that place with the Specks in it.  ...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> From that place with the Specks in it.  ...........


ooooohhhhhhh girl i forgot all about that stuff you dont even wanna know.


----------



## hannan

La Colocha  I just bought some at Walgreens and I was supposed to be on a no-buy this month!  

They only had the shampoo, masque, smoothie, milk and mist. I got everything except the mist for $20. Not bad and no shipping. I haven't tried these before and since I'm trying to get more of my products on the ground, I figure why not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas!

I got a little something in the mail today.

KBB Hair Masques
Jasmine's 
Swap from Ms. Priss  Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Jasmine's Smells sooooo good. One of the Lids was a little 'loose' it was the Raspberry Lemonade.... Amazing!

I am waiting on BFH. I got a coupla' more "Yarrow Cleansers" before my 20% expires. 

And I also got a 16 ounce bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.

Will do my hair tomorrow. I'm just in the mood.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Jasmine's Smells sooooo good. One of the Lids was a little 'loose' it was the Raspberry Lemonade.... Amazing!
> 
> I am waiting on BFH. I got a coupla' more "Yarrow Cleansers" before my 20% expires.
> 
> And I also got a 16 ounce bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.
> 
> Will do my hair tomorrow. I'm just in the mood.


im in the mood to do my hair over too because i needs my protein lol. but ill hold out.
raspberry lemonade sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im in the mood to do my hair over too because i needs my protein lol. but ill hold out.
> *raspberry lemonade sounds*


 
@chebaby

I cannot even tell you how absolutely Delicious that Stuff Smells!

You should try the Komaza Protein Strengthener. erplexed

But I know you said you are doing Apoghee 2 Step this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I cannot even tell you how absolutely Delicious that Stuff Smells!
> 
> You should try the Komaza Protein Strengthener. erplexed
> 
> But I know you said you are doing Apoghee 2 Step this weekend.


i bet it does smell good. i love fruity and sweet smells

yea im gonna use the aphogee this time because i only have one more use and then its gone. but from reading the directions they are about the same thing.


----------



## Shay72

My ayurveda staples:
Cassia, amla, fenugreek, and hibiscus powders
Amla oil 

Right now I'm doing 1 tea rinse and 1 paste a week. I have more than what I listed above but I'm working on using stuff up.

I'm really going to work on not letting my reggie go out the window this spring & summer bc I'm busy and tired as hail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm really going to work on not letting my reggie go out the window this spring & summer* bc I'm busy and tired as hail.


 
Me Too Shay.  Imma try to really _beef up_ my Spring/Summer Regi and use up a bunch of stuff too.

I'm also hoping for a little "Spurt"..... in the meantime too.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Shay.  Imma try to really _beef up_ my Spring/Summer Regi and use up a bunch of stuff too.
> 
> I'm also hoping for a little "Spurt"..... in the meantime too.


IDareT'sHair, how many time have said that





hannan said:


> La Colocha  I just bought some at Walgreens and I was supposed to be on a no-buy this month!
> 
> They only had the shampoo, masque, smoothie, milk and mist. I got everything except the mist for $20. Not bad and no shipping. I haven't tried these before and since I'm trying to get more of my products on the ground, I
> figure why not?



hannan, good for you with alot natural dealer selling to local bss, online and shipping cost will be reduce for me, you do know i don't like nothing according to Ms. T



IDareT'sHair, love you!  But seriously this no buy will test me because i got: 
Dd senior this year=picture, senior stuff, car$$=insurance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *how many time have said that*


 
Ltown

How many times what???  Using Up Stuff or Growth Spurt?

What are you saying now?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> How many times what???  Using Up Stuff or Growth Spurt?
> 
> What are you saying now?



IDareT'sHair, you know I'm typing on this Ipad missing words.  You have said 1000's time you are going to use up stuff doubt it  which good for me I can shop at your store anytime


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, you know I'm typing on this Ipad missing words. *You have said 1000's time you are going to use up stuff doubt it which good for me I can shop at your store anytime*


 
Ltown

Girl....I'm serious.  

I want to prepare my Stash for Black Friday Shopping.  

And yes, You are ALWAYS Welcome to Shop My Stash anytime. 

_*only cause i know you don't like nothing*_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Shay. Imma try to really _beef up_ my Spring/Summer Regi and use up a bunch of stuff too.
> 
> I'm also hoping for a little "Spurt"..... in the meantime too.


 
In the past--spring & summer is when I would up my cowashing and that would give me a little growth spurt .


----------



## chebaby

im so tempted to do my hair tonight and do my hard core protein after watching Ellepixie's latest video. my hair used to look like that  im telling you man moisture is like science for my hair. you gotta get it down to an exact science. too much moisture(like now) and the front of my hair is like a kinky straight texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> In the past--spring & summer is *when I would up my cowashing and that would give me a little growth spurt* .


 
Yeah, Imma try to Step Up My Game! At least twice a week 

(I'd like to do 3 but that's alot of manipulation for me). 

So....My Motive is two-fold

1 Use Up Stuff
2 Little Spurt of Growth


----------



## bronzebomb

I purposely went to a Walgreens that did not have a bunch of Shea Moisture Products...I wanted a raincheck for a later date.  I don't need anything now.  I'm going to another one tomorrow...I know it's shady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Hi!
> 
> *Anyone try fekkai products?* I was given a free sample of the shea poo and con. Debating if I want to put it in my hair.


 
BrownBetty

I have.  I love the Shea Butter Hair Masque and I also love the Glossing Hair Cream.

I had the Repairative Protein RX Treatment, but sold it before I could try it.

I've looked at the Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo/Conditioner, but don't need anymore 'Poos.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz that is really nice! You can tell that its going to stay firm forever! That $2200 price is a yikes but department store furniture is hardly ever reasonably price! And you can't really negotiate the prices like you could at Ashley's or somewhere similar so hopefully you can find it somewhere like that! good luck!

I came home and crashed! I was supposed to nap before I went to the gym but Im just now waking up so no gym! I have to meet my boss at 8am at headquarters to drop something off to her so I have to be sure that I am early. I will stop by the gym on my way back to the office! My hair stayed so soft all day! Before bed I am going to take this bun down and moisturize my ends with some kbb milk and seal with a little claudie's insurance. I will put it in 6 large twists and put my satin bonnet over it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, my hair is the same way.  I cannot over do moisture.  I have to use a lot of protein.  I really think fine hair needs more protein than coarser hair.  I can't believe i waited so long to do hard core protein.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

hannan said:


> @La Colocha I just bought some at Walgreens and I was supposed to be on a no-buy this month!
> 
> They only had the shampoo, masque, smoothie, milk and mist. I got everything except the mist for $20. Not bad and no shipping. I haven't tried these before and since I'm trying to get more of my products on the ground, I figure why not?


 
hannan it looks like they don't sell the rinse out conditioners at walgreens, right? I went to more than one and didn't see any. I would have loved to try one of those. I didn't want the mist either


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> I purposely went to a Walgreens that did not have a bunch of Shea Moisture Products...I wanted a raincheck for a later date. I don't need anything now. I'm going to another one tomorrow...I know it's shady.


 
bronzebomb I like the way u think lol. How long is the raincheck good for?

IDareT'sHair I remember you were under a wig most of last summer. Did you get good growth from that? omg, jjamiah motivates me to get my wig game up! I watched her go from bsl to mbl to wsl in like less than a year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I remember you were under a wig most of last summer. Did you get good growth from that? *omg, jjamiah motivates me to get my wig game up! I watched her go from bsl to mbl to wsl in like less than a year!


 
@beautyaddict1913

Not as much as I wanted (of course). 

Maybe this Summer? Cause I'll be in one again.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Not as much as I wanted (of course).
> 
> Maybe this Summer? Cause I'll be in one again.


 
I will be in one too! Im pretty much ps'ing from now until September. weaves and wigs! Its really too hot for twist-outs in the warmer months so this may be the way I do it from here on out!


----------



## hannan

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @hannan it looks like they don't sell the rinse out conditioners at walgreens, right? I went to more than one and didn't see any. I would have loved to try one of those. I didn't want the mist either



beautyaddict1913 Yup. I figured it was just my Walgreens or ones where they don't have a large black population? I dunno but I talked to someone from Shea Moisture and she said every Walgreens should have their hair products. Not all the products, just products.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So Im doing a STRICT no buy the entire month of April...unless Qhemet has a sale, that will be the only thing I buy...I literally spent a mortgage on hair stuff this month - I bought weave so that really didnt help lol. I am getting more weave in May for my July install bcuz I want to leave some hair out so I can wear buns and ponytails so I will be trying kinky curly hair...so who else is doing an April no-buy? Im in it with yall lol!


----------



## chebaby

i think T, is doing a no buy lol but i already know i will not be doing one. nope im not even going to try lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, just checking in. Nothing up on the hair front going on.


----------



## La Colocha

hannan said:


> Yup. I figured it was just my Walgreens or ones where they don't have a large black population? I dunno but I talked to someone from Shea Moisture and she said every Walgreens should have their hair products. Not all the products, just products.



I was very surprised walgreens had it in my area, we never get anything here. I saw the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, hair smoothie, 2 different spritzes and a hair serum. And i think a body gift box for $19.99. There were only 4 of each product and it was off in the cut. You would not see it if you didn't know what to look for. I also saw twisted sista and there where only a few products in a small box like how they have the holiday nail polish. No where near the hair stuff.


----------



## Shay72

Did nada yesterday which was my first day of staycation. Headed out in a few to get some stuff done. Did something a little different with my hair today. I got the idea from that show your hair sticky. I have a bang in the front and a bun in the back. I haven't worn bangs in years.


----------



## bronzebomb

No Expiration date on my rain check.


----------



## rosalindb

Popped into one of the BSS near where I live just to browse as I have never been inside that store before. I was surprised to see they stocked Taliah Waajid products and they were very reasonably priced. I checked the ingredients and saw that every single item had either mineral oil or propylene glycol in it - I read recent posts that she had changed the ingredients. I wonder if the original formulations contained these ingredients as many companies change their formulas to contain lower quality ingredients when they start to mass market them.

I just looked at the Shea moisture line and downloaded the ingredients listing and I see that everything contains Japanese Honeysuckle Extract, there are articles stating this is chemically identical to synthetic parabens whilst other articles deny this. I do not have the answers so if you are trying to avoid parabens,  it may be worth doing so more research. Here is an interesting article

Extract from the article "*Plantservative is the trade name for what is essentially parabens created from highly concentrated extracts of the Japanese Honeysuckle*"


----------



## bronzebomb

rosalindb -lawd...what next!  Soon we will find out that everything is a deritive of something.  Thank you girl for doing a little research!


----------



## Priss Pot

Yesterday, I did my usual.  Doused my hair with coconut erl, shampooed, deep conditioned using Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (Thanks, T!), detangled w/ seamless combs - no denman this time, rinsed out conditioner, then braided w/ KCKT and a lil bit of KCCC for hold.


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon, at work lurking. Do you all know anyone allergic to coconut oil? I think I am, been fighting this allergic reaction with oil mix with coconut oil but it's itchy still.


----------



## Charz

I'm not gonna be buying any hair products until Black Friday. I just bought a 55 inch flat screen. Yes I know.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I'm not gonna be buying any hair products until Black Friday. I just bought a 55 inch flat screen. Yes I know.


 
Yay, congratulations! Now the sofa and then the house warming party.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies. I was just realized that the no buy challenge will be over in two days . I thought I had another month to go . So I'm back to U1B1 in a few days.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Yay, congratulations! Now the sofa and then the house warming party.


 

Tee hee and I'm inviting you. But no gifts please.

And I think I am only gonna get my hair dyed once a year. It still looks pretty good for almost 9 months post.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi ladies. I was just realized that the no buy challenge will be over in two days . I thought I had another month to go . So I'm back to U1B1 in a few days.


curlyhersheygirl, we are doing a no buy in April


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, we are doing a no buy in April


 
Ltown oh yes that's why I kept thinking end of April. I guess I need some ginko


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall.

I think I want my sis to get me a HV gift cert for my bday  METHI be callin me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

prisspot how long did it take you to do your hair? 

Eisani have u tried methi before? I really wanted this product once upon a time but when tastiredbone made a vid saying that her hair hated it & it made her hair extra hard (you know how when she doesn't like something she shakes her head and says uhhhn-uhhhhn, nope,mmm-mmm lol I love that!) I thought it was HORRIBLE & I hadn't seen many reviews on it and since her hair isn't really picky I just decided to save myself some trouble lol!

Afternoon all, just spent more than I bargained for at MAC. Need to go over to make-up no buy too lol. I got more from the WonderWoman collection, 3 shades from the Jeanius collection, the new Lady Gaga part 2 shade release, and a tinted lip conditioner for my mom! I have more lip colors than anything and I wear the same shade daily - Cultured and Backlit...when they run out I will replenish Culture and start using the others! When I used to go out a lot I wore the other colors but I have settled down A LOT lol!

I have another made-up bun today but I am really loving it. Used BSP on my edges. I will definitely buy the larger size whenever they have a sale. I don't like the texture for sealing but its the best thing my edges have ever seen! I saw a tuck and roll on a blog recently and I want to try one of those for tomoro. Going to the gym after work and will co-wash with KBB deep conditioner (the original one in squeeze bottle, not the masque). Talk to yall later!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, will cowash tomorrow with v05 conditioner, and try this shea moisture conditioner as a leave in/moisturizer. I did go back to walgreens and got 1 more of each of the shampoo and conditioner. It looked like no one bought anything but me, this is my last purchase of this month until may.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, how did your donna marie dream curling cream look? im asking because i just purchased one today from my local store and it does not look like the first jar i had. the first once was transparent and i dont remember the smell. this one is not see through at all, it looks and smells exactly like AV whipped gelly. its very creamy and my first jar was not at all.
also my first jar made my hair crunchy and i put a little bit of this one on a coil in the back and its soft so we will see what happens.

ladies, my hair did not hold up so i just left it in the pineapple i slept in. i may or may not do it tonight. 

besides the dream curling cream i also got another jar of the mhc olive you. i started to get the darcys deep conditioner but decided to re up on my mhc instead.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict, you new pic is cute.


----------



## Priss Pot

beautyaddict1913

Let's see, I shampooed when I was in the shower.  I was in there for about 20 minutes, the shampooing maybe took about 5min or so.

Got out, smoothed on the conditioner, really working it in, probably another 5min.  Applied the plastic cap, sat under the heating cap for about 15 min.  Detangled for about 10-15 min.  Hopped back in the shower to rinse out the conditioner, then plaited my hair which took about 15 mins.

Let me add this up right quickly.....ok, the whole process took a little under an hour, if I do it non-stop without any distractions (like getting caught up reading something on here, talking on the phone, etc).


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Priss Pot said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Let's see, I shampooed when I was in the shower. I was in there for about 20 minutes, the shampooing maybe took about 5min or so.
> 
> Got out, smoothed on the conditioner, really working it in, probably another 5min. Applied the plastic cap, sat under the heating cap for about 15 min. Detangled for about 10-15 min. Hopped back in the shower to rinse out the conditioner, then plaited my hair which took about 15 mins.
> 
> Let me add this up right quickly.....ok, the whole process took a little under an hour, if I do it non-stop without any distractions (like getting caught up reading something on here, talking on the phone, etc).


 
Thats impressive lol...I wonder why it takes me all day! Ughh Im going to put myself on a timer on Friday and see what happens lol! But I steam an hour so that could have something to do with it! If I rush I can get it done in less than 3 hours I suppose since I don't have to style my hair!


----------



## chebaby

yea tonight im going to do my hair. im going to shampoo with aphogee, then do the aphogee hard protein, then detangle with oyin HH conditioner. then after i rinse im going to use the dew as a leave in and braid with donna marie dream curling cream and the super butter cream on my ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OMG I went on YT to try to find some tutorials so I typed in " natural hair" and TONS of sheamoisture haul videos pop up. It seems everyone is hauling. I even saw some folks got new products like masks from the blacksoap and yucca lines. My sis is gonna have a field day.


----------



## Shay72

It was really hard to find bodywashes in Target in their "natural" section that didn't have SLS in it. See that's exactly why we turn to these handmade vendors and order online. I got a bodywash from Giovanni and one from Boots. I've been liking the Boots line for skin care products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Hair Lovelies!  Hope You're having a Great Evening.

Under the Dryer w/Redken Deep Fuel.  I'll rinse in a few and apply HTN Protein DC'er.  I Co-Cleansed with BFH Yarrow.  

1 more use of the Yarrow (I thought I'd be done).  I'll move on to the Cotton Marshmallow.  I'll rotate these 2 Cleansing Conditioners for a while.

I'm going to apply Olive Oil and then Komaza Olive DC on top of that & Steam.  I want to use up this bottle of Olive Oil and maybe the Komaza Olive (have back ups of errthang).

So, far....today I've only used up 1 Tube of Deep Fuel and 1 Gallon of Distilled Wata'.  

My 1 Zillioneth HTN Haul came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Very Cute Pic Beauty! You look wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

T, i didnt know you made another htn haul lol. at the local store they were all sold out of the leave in and lotion. 
and strangely all the stuff was out of order. there was donna marie stuff mixed with darcys stuff. bee mine mixed with komaza, i was thinking what the shiggedy is going on up in here lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i didnt know you made another htn haul* lol. at the local store they were all sold out of the leave in and lotion.
> and strangely all the stuff was out of order. there was donna marie stuff mixed with darcys stuff. bee mine mixed with komaza, i was thinking what the shiggedy is going on up in here lol.


 
chebaby

Yeah.....I'm tryna' "brace myself" for April 1st.  See, if I can do this no-buy thang for real tho'.

I bought 2 Leave-Ins & an Oil.  I've just been outta control this entire Month.  Totally Out of Control. 

Somebody please SMH --- 2 times.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....I'm tryna' "brace myself" for April 1st.  See, if I can do this no-buy thang for real tho'.
> 
> I bought 2 Leave-Ins & an Oil.  I've just been outta control this entire Month.  Totally Out of Control.
> 
> Somebody please SMH --- 2 times.


lmao. girl you are strong so i know you can do the no buy

now me on the other hand i aint even gonna try lmao. in fact im thinking about doing a kbb haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. *girl you are strong so i know you can do the no buy*
> 
> now me on the other hand i aint even gonna try lmao. *in fact im thinking about doing a kbb haul*


 
chebaby'

You like KBB for Summer anyway, so you might as well.

Girl, I really want to do it.

And I want to shop my Stash.  Seriously tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby'
> 
> You like KBB for Summer anyway, so you might as well.
> 
> Girl, I really want to do it.
> 
> *And I want to shop my Stash.  Seriously tho'.*


me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Tonight I used up:

1 Vial of Redken Deep Fuel (Protein Rx)
1 Bottle of EVOO
1 Bottle of Soybean Oil ** I meant to get Safflower and picked up Soybean Oil --- Glad it's gone.
1 Jar of Komaza Hair Care Olive Deep Conditioner

This was a good wash day. YAY!

Next Wash Day I should use up that BFH Yarrow and 1 Jar of HV Sitrinillah and maybe 1 bottle of HTN Amino Protein DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me too*


 
@chebaby

Gurl....if you were here (or I was there) you could have whatever you wanted. No Worries!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....if you were here (or I was there) you could have whatever you wanted. No Worries!


thanx girl. but i meant i need to shop my stash too. but we know that aint gonna happen lol. i always want something else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Tonight I used up:
> 
> 1 Vial of Redken Deep Fuel (Protein Rx)
> 1 Bottle of EVOO
> 1 Bottle of Soybean Oil ** I meant to get Safflower and picked up Soybean Oil --- Glad it's gone.
> 1 Jar of Komaza Hair Care Olive Deep Conditioner
> 
> This was a good wash day. YAY!
> 
> Next Wash Day I should use up that BFH Yarrow and 1 Jar of HV Sitrinillah and maybe 1 bottle of HTN Amino Protein DC'er.


does soybean oil suck?


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 girl naw  I'm just a junkie and thangs be callin me. I have no clue who you're talking about on YT, but I don't think I've ever had a HV product my hair didn't like, except that Amala poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx girl. but i meant i need to shop my stash too.* but we know that aint gonna happen lol. i always want something else.


 


chebaby said:


> does soybean oil suck?


 
chebaby

1st bolded  I kinda figured that.

@2nd bolded No--- It wasn't what I wanted and I had to 'force' myself to use it up.  Next to go is Wheat Germ.  It's not 'bad' either, but I like:

Olive
Coconut
*Safflower
*Hemp
Argan
*Grapeseed
*Avacado

*don't have anymore of these, but would definitely replace them at some point.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @beautyaddict1913 *girl naw  I'm just a junkie and thangs be callin me. *I have no clue who you're talking about on YT, but I don't think I've ever had a HV product my hair didn't like, except that Amala poo.


 
Eisani

Hey Girl!

Yeah errrthang be callin' yo' name..........  Gone Get It.

Brownie518 and Shay72 swear my Methi.  I haven't tried mine out yet.  I'll get around to it, because I am upping my Protein Rx's.

Yeah Tastiredbone did not like it.erplexed  I watched that too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 1st bolded  I kinda figured that.
> 
> @2nd bolded No--- It wasn't what I wanted and I had to 'force' myself to use it up.  Next to go is Wheat Germ.  It's not 'bad' either, but I like:
> 
> Olive
> Coconut
> *Safflower
> *Hemp
> Argan
> *Grapeseed
> *Avacado
> 
> *don't have anymore of these, but would definitely replace them at some point.erplexed


i dont think i like coconut oil anymore

when i re up on oils i think im just gonna get olive and hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont think i like coconut oil anymore*
> 
> when i re up on oils i think im just gonna get olive and hemp.


 
chebaby

Hmp.

Oh.  Okay Ltown


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> *
> Oh.  Okay Ltown*



no but seriously its no longer that great to me. and i say that now while i have a jar of coconut oil at home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sitting here thinking about which DC'ers I'll rotate. I should finish up Sitrinillah next wash day. 

I wanna rotate 3. So Maybe:

A Jasmine *since I have multiples*
Afroveda Ashlii Amala
Jessicurl WDT

I'll decide next wash day which 3 will go into rotation.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> 1st bolded  I kinda figured that.
> 
> @2nd bolded No--- It wasn't what I wanted and I had to 'force' myself to use it up.  Next to go is Wheat Germ.  It's not 'bad' either, but I like:
> 
> Olive
> Coconut
> *Safflower
> *Hemp
> Argan
> *Grapeseed
> *Avacado
> 
> *don't have anymore of these, but would definitely replace them at some point.erplexed



Girl, I bought a big ol' bottle of Safflower oil about a month ago, and I'm tryna figure out what to do with it.  My intentions were to use it for it's ceramide benefits, but right now it doesn't really have a place in my current regimen.  If it were winter, I'd use it on my skin at night since I actually like it for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no but seriously its no longer that great to me. and i say that now while i have a jar of coconut oil at home.*


 
@chebaby

I don't use it as much as I should Imma use it _more_ for my HOTs. 

But I also coat my Relaxed Ends with it before I relax.

I also have 1 unopened Jar and I think it's like 32 Ounces or something


----------



## Priss Pot

Damn, I think I just realized I cheated on my No-Buy when I bought that Safflower Oil.  I know I used one pass for SSI, but I can't remember what I used the other one for or if I even did use it.  Aw hell, I still did darn good for these three months!  I remember when the No-Buy first started, and those first few days in January went by so slow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Girl, I bought a big ol' bottle of Safflower oil about a month ago, and I'm tryna figure out what to do with it. My intentions were to use it for it's ceramide benefits, but right now it doesn't really have a place in my current regiment.* If it were winter, I'd use it on my skin at night since I actually like it for that.


 
Priss Pot

I used mine for HOTs and Warm Water Oil Rinses and I really loved it (and the Ceramides Boost).  

I think I may have another bottle (if I didn't swap it out).  But I think I swapped iterplexed


----------



## Priss Pot

I meant to type regimen not regiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> Damn, I think I just realized I cheated on my No-Buy when I bought that Safflower Oil. I know I used one pass for SSI, but I can't remember what I used the other one for or if I even did use it. *Aw hell, I still did darn good for these three months! I remember when the No-Buy first started, and those first few days in January went by so slow.*


 
Priss Pot

Girl, if I could do a Solid 3 Months..... 

I think I'd been DELIVERED once & for all from PJ-ism:fallenang

That's Great!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Yeah errrthang be callin' yo' name.......... *Gone Get It.*
> 
> @Brownie518 and @Shay72 swear my Methi.  I haven't tried mine out yet.  I'll get around to it, because I am upping my Protein Rx's.
> 
> Yeah Tastiredbone did not like it.erplexed  I watched that too.


Y did I hear that in a come to Jesus voice? 

OT but @Priss Pot I was just looking at a MUFE thread and giggled when I saw your MAC foundation color was NC45 cuz that's what they said I was and I aint bit mo... That's why I don't wear MAC foundations, NONE of them match me; they're either too cool/light and I look like Latoya Jackson or too brown/dark and I end up looking like I've been playing in dirt. I need something more red, please and thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If Imma do my hair twice a week, I must get an earlier start on Tuesdayserplexed


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i dont think i like coconut oil anymore
> 
> when i re up on oils i think im just gonna get olive and hemp.



chebaby, everyone don't like everything like T



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Oh.  Okay Ltown



IDareT'sHair, WOW how mean to joke about my problem i never said i didn't like it just trying to figure what's wrong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  So.

KBB's "Flash Wednesday" this week is:  Free Shipping no Minimum Requirement


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, everyone don't like everything like T
> 
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, WOW how mean to joke about my problem i never said i didn't like it just trying to figure what's wrong


lol Ltown im mad you said its a problem my problem is never settling down with my staples.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  So.
> 
> KBB's "Flash Wednesday" this week is:  Free Shipping no Minimum Requirement


hmmm then maybe i should wait until tomorrow to make my purchase. but today is $10 off i think that may be better than just free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Awww I'm Sawry Ltown

I was just Clowin' You!

I'm know you're having a hard time now with your Scalp.  

I didn't mean anything by my comment.  Truly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol Ltown im mad you said its a problem my problem is never settling down with my staples.*
> 
> hmmm then maybe i should wait until tomorrow to make my purchase. but *today is $10 off i think that may be better than just free shipping.*


 
chebaby

1st bolded No....Her Scalp is irritated and she's trying to narrow down the 'problem' (When I made my post, I did not know that) She thinks it 'could' be Coconut Oil

2nd bolded  You should do a Dummy Cart to see if the $10.00 beats the Free Shipping

Hmp.  I'm still looking for that Masque-Flash-Wednesday


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awww I'm Sawry @Ltown
> 
> I was just Clowin' You!
> 
> I'm know you're having a hard time now with your Scalp.
> 
> I didn't mean anything by my comment.  Truly.


oh she was talking about her scalp problem? sorry Ltown, i thought you meant "problem" as in us pj's have an addiction problem.
my mind is always on being a pj.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 1st bolded *No....Her Scalp is irritated *and she's trying to narrow down the 'problem' (When I made my post, I did not know that) She thinks it 'could' be Coconut Oil
> 
> 2nd bolded  You should do a Dummy Cart to see if the $10.00 beats the Free Shipping
> 
> Hmp.  I'm still looking for that Masque-Flash-Wednesday


@ bolded. yea i just figured that out.

shipping now is only $2.95 i think so no big deal to pay shipping. and i think her shipping time has sped up. my only problem is she never sends tracking and she ships UPS. i hate ups because i never know if they are going to leave my box or the little yellow papererplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh she was talking about her scalp problem? sorry Ltown, i thought you meant "problem" as in us pj's have an addiction problem.
> *my mind is always on being a pj*.


 
chebaby

Yeah...

Mine Too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> Mine Too!


 you know now i feel a little bad every time i order something. not bad enough to not buy though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know now i feel a little bad every time i order something. *not bad enough to not buy though*


 
chebaby



I feel You!

What Scents are you getting from KBB?


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to do my hair. i dont know why i have  had the creepy crawlies ever since i started the braid outs, its so weird. but maybe with the dose of protein i can do a good puff that wont flop to the side.
if i dont have enough aphogee left ill use the komaza. i may not have enough aphogee but i will repurchase because i love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> I feel You!
> 
> What Scents are you getting from KBB?


i really wanted to peach passion but i think its a seasonal scent
but im gonna get pom. guava and coco lime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I want that Dudley's DRC 28! That's what I can't wait to get my hands on!

I'm right there with you.  Imma Up my Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i really wanted to peach passion but i think its a seasonal scent
> but im gonna get pom. guava and coco lime.


 
chebaby

Coco Lime =     I think that's my Fav!

I also like the Pear and the White Tea!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, my donna marie curling cream was light pink and kind of thick and stiff.  Fab bought hers like a week before me and when I gave her mine, she said hers looked nothing like mine.  DM may just be inconsistent. 

I want some KBB too.  She almost got me with the $10 off but I started thinking about all the hair milks I have.  I think I would get a DC and hair cream, and I guess i would need one more thing to hit $50.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want that Dudley's DRC 28! That's what I can't wait to get my hands on!
> 
> I'm right there with you.  Imma Up my Protein.


is that one of those hard core proteins that get hard on your hair? cause i notice all the proteins that dont get hard are nothing for me.
like CJ repair me. chile thats like moisture for me. i remember i left it in by accident for 2 hours once and my hair was so moisturized i was like what the fluff


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> *The intense moisture therapy* is a staple. My 3 staple moisture dc's are Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy, and Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque.
> 
> I've found out that although @Brownie518 is relaxed that our hair likes the same stuff 99.9% of the time. I'm keeping my eye on you @bronzebomb because it seems we like the same products too.



I loooove the Intense Moisture Therapy!!  I like it better than the Olive. It will definitely stay in the stash from now on.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, *my donna marie curling cream was light pink and kind of thick and stiff.  Fab bought hers like a week before me and when I gave her mine, she said hers looked nothing like mine.  DM may just be inconsistent. *
> 
> I want some KBB too.  She almost got me with the $10 off but I started thinking about all the hair milks I have.  I think I would get a DC and hair cream, and I guess i would need one more thing to hit $50.


thats what im saying. she is inconsistent but i could have sworn i heard she was going through a manufacturer or something like that so i would think every thing would look the same. but maybe not.

any way i have a nectar, milk, and cream in my cart. but i might not get it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Coco Lime =     I think that's my Fav!
> 
> I also like the Pear and the White Tea!


one of my faves used to be cranberry coctail but with the new ingredients the milk in that scent smells like mildewerplexed


----------



## mkd

chebaby, that KBB cranberry had my head hurting so bad.  i wish kbb would go back to the old milk formula.  

beautyaddict1913, cute avatar!

Brownie518, heyyyy!!!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, that KBB cranberry had my head hurting so bad.  i wish kbb would go back to the old milk formula.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913, cute avatar!
> 
> @Brownie518, heyyyy!!!


kbb is loopy lol. you never know whats to come next. i really want the hair cream thought but maybe i can hold out. i have so many moisturizers i dont even use


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, girl!! Hello, ladies!!! Finally a quiet night at work and I can hang out. 

I haven't purchased anything except 2 jars of CPR at Walmart. Oh, and the oil from Mozeke. Thats it. 

If I do get anything, I'll get some oils - emu, argan, grapeseed, and walnut.  If I could just get me that fragrance that Hydratherma Naturals uses, I'd be straight!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - Hey, girl!! Hello, ladies!!! Finally a quiet night at work and I can hang out.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything except 2 jars of CPR at Walmart. Oh, and the oil from Mozeke. Thats it.
> 
> If I do get anything, I'll get some oils - emu, argan, grapeseed, and walnut.  If I could just get me that *fragrance that Hydratherma Naturals uses,* I'd be straight!


that, donna marie butter cream and sunshine hello sweet thang are my fave scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> is that one of those hard core proteins that get hard on your hair? *cause i notice all the proteins that dont get hard are nothing for me.*
> like CJ repair me. chile thats like moisture for me. i remember i left it in by accident for 2 hours once and my hair was so moisturized i was like what the fluff


 
@chebaby

I've never tried the DRC 28? @Charz has. Now that Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex gets Hard.

Imma up my Proteins though especially in the next month. I plan to _Self-Relax_ April 29th or there abouts.

I'll pull out some of my "Proteins" and really start using them. I'll also keep using a Reconstructor weekly as well.

I have: Redken CAT and Redken PST77 which are also protein treatments. Also Nexxus Emergencee and Nexxus Keraphix. Some Joico K-Pak.

Then...Dudley Cream Protein, Dudley Hair Rebuilder

And HV Methi, HV MoistPRO, SSI Okra, Jasmine Rebuilder, HTN Protein, UBH etc.......

I really do need to Start Shopping My Stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *one of my faves used to be cranberry coctail* but with the new ingredients the milk in that scent smells like mildewerplexed


 
chebaby

Oh Yeah, I like that One Too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I've never tried the DRC 28? @Charz has. Now that Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex gets Hard.
> 
> Imma up my Proteins though especially in the next month. I plan to _Self-Relax_ April 29th or there abouts.
> 
> I'll pull out some of my "Proteins" and really start using them. I'll also keep using a Reconstructor weekly as well.
> 
> I have: Redken CAT and Redken PST77 which are also protein treatments. Also Nexxus Emergencee and Nexxus Keraphix. Some Joico K-Pak.
> 
> Then...Dudley Cream Protein, Dudley Hair Rebuilder
> 
> And HV Methi, HV MoistPRO, SSI Okra, Jasmine Rebuilder, HTN Protein, UBH etc.......
> 
> I really do need to Start Shopping My Stash


i need to start back with weekly protein and reconstructors too. i have no idea why i stopped knowing my hair would  hate me for it

the only proteins i have right now is aphogee 2 step(if its even one full use left), komaza, repair me, AO GPB and a little bit of abba cream mask. oh and claudies
i need to re up on giovanni reconstructor and xtreme protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i need to start back with weekly protein and reconstructors too. *i have no idea why i stopped knowing my hair would hate me for it
> 
> the only proteins i have right now is *aphogee 2 step(if its even one full use left), komaza, repair me, AO GPB and a little bit of abba cream mask. oh and claudies*
> *i need to re up on giovanni reconstructor and xtreme protein.*


 
chebaby

Okay Yeah....Let's Step Up Our Game this Spring!   I do miss Giovanni Nutra-Fix and AO GPB.

And I have a boat-load of Reconstructors.  AG Fast Food, Tigi Dumb Blonde, L'anza, Sebastian Penetraitt etc.....  

Yeah...we need to step it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay Yeah....Let's Step Up Our Game this Spring!   I do miss Giovanni Nutra-Fix and AO GPB.
> 
> And I have a boat-load of Reconstructors.  AG Fast Food, Tigi Dumb Blonde, L'anza, Sebastian Penetraitt etc.....
> 
> Yeah...we need to step it up.


yea i agree. what im going to try to do is a hard core protein evey 4-6 weeks and in between every week use something like GBP, repair me and so on. since im not co washing daily with moisture that should do my  hair some good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i agree. what im going to try to do is a hard core protein evey 4-6 weeks and in between every week use something like GBP, repair me and so on.* since im not co washing daily with moisture that should do my hair some good.


 
chebaby

Sounds good.  Imma stay on this Joint for a minute too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oh Yeah, and Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator and Komaza Protein Strengthener.  And a ton of "Hair Repair" Treatments.

This April thing will be really good for me.erplexed

I wish I was 'strong' enough to do it until Black Friday.  

That would be Great!


----------



## mkd

right now I am only rotating SSI okra and giovanni xtreme protein in between my hard protein treatment. I kind of want to throw one more protein con in the mix.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah, and Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator and Komaza Protein Strengthener.  And a ton of "Hair Repair" Treatments.
> 
> This April thing will be really good for me.erplexed
> 
> I wish I was 'strong' enough to do it until Black Friday.
> 
> That would be Great!


imma start back on bentonite clay treatments too. and adding amla and bhringraj powder to my conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> right now I am only rotating SSI okra and *giovanni xtreme protein* in between my hard protein treatment. I kind of want to throw one more protein con in the mix.


i miss the bolded so much. i may pick up a tube at whole foods this week. last week they didnt have any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> right now I am only rotating SSI okra and giovanni xtreme protein in between my hard protein treatment. *I kind of want to throw one more protein con in the mix.*


 
mkd

Which one are you thinking about mk?  Any thoughts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I've never tried Giovanni Xtreme Protein.

If I up my Hair to Twice a Week, that will also help me use up some stuff.  

And the No-Buy will "Force" me to Clean up my Crazy Stash. ....


----------



## Priss Pot

mkd said:


> right now I am only rotating SSI okra and giovanni xtreme protein in between my hard protein treatment. I kind of want to throw one more protein con in the mix.



I can't wait to use the Okra again.  I love the way it smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....That Okra Reconstructor is really, really Lovely.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i dont think i like coconut oil anymore
> 
> when i re up on oils i think im just gonna get olive and hemp.


 
chebaby i don't like it anymore either  i will replace mine with vatka frosting!

Evening ladies just made it home from the gym, I oil rinsed with EVOO and Im sitting with KBB condish under a shower cap. I will rinse it out and moisturize with kbb milk and seal with claudie's #2! Going to try to learn the pin tuck and roll thing tonight. Have u ladies tried it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I've never tried Giovanni Xtreme Protein.
> 
> If I up my Hair to Twice a Week, that will also help me use up some stuff.
> 
> And the No-Buy will "Force" me to Clean up my Crazy Stash. ....


yea you need to try the giovanni. its great.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby i don't like it anymore either  i will replace mine with vatka frosting!
> 
> Evening ladies just made it home from the gym, I oil rinsed with EVOO and Im sitting with KBB condish under a shower cap. I will rinse it out and moisturize with kbb milk and seal with claudie's #2! Going to try to learn the pin tuck and roll thing tonight. Have u ladies tried it?


i keep forgetting about my vatika frosting but its almost gone. i use a tiny bit throughout the week on my hair for shine when i wear braid outs.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, i ordered my giovanni from vitacost.  i want kiss my face upper management gel but vitacost said the manufacturer is out of stock. 

IDareT'sHair, I think I am going to grab a TIGI dumb blond from tj maxx soon.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, i ordered my giovanni from vitacost.  i want kiss my face upper management gel but vitacost said the manufacturer is out of stock.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I think I am going to grab a TIGI dumb blond from tj maxx soon.


i thought about getting kiss my face gel from whale foods too. i saw it in there a few times.
ETA: i almost feel like you use one gel you used them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @chebaby, i ordered my giovanni from vitacost. i want kiss my face upper management gel but vitacost said the manufacturer is out of stock.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, *I think I am going to grab a TIGI dumb blond from tj maxx soon.*


 
mkd

Yeah....I like that one alot.  The Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. 

Smells like Pineapples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea you need to try the giovanni. its great.
> 
> 
> i keep forgetting about my vatika frosting but its almost gone. i use a tiny bit throughout the week on my hair for shine when i wear braid outs.


 
chebaby

If I could stick to this No-Buy until BF   I would be ready to add something new.

Imma try to shop this crazy stash. _*crosses fingers & toes*_

I'd like to try Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I could stick to this No-Buy until BF   I would be ready to add something new.
> 
> Imma try to shop this crazy stash. _*crosses fingers & toes*_
> 
> I'd like to try Claudie's Reconstructor.


imma keep my fingers crossed for you too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma keep my fingers crossed for you too*


 
chebaby

And Yo' Toes.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Yo' Toes.....


yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yep*


 
@chebaby

Oh...Betta' Cross them Eyes too while You're At It!

Well....I know I'm straight for April 1st, cause I don't want No Oyin Juice


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @chebaby, i ordered my giovanni from vitacost.  i want kiss my face upper management gel but vitacost said the manufacturer is out of stock.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I think I am going to grab a *TIGI dumb blond* from tj maxx soon.



mkd - girl, I think you'll love this!! I do!!  Hmph, I think I'll use that this week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I could stick to this No-Buy until BF   I would be ready to add something new.
> 
> Imma try to shop this crazy stash. _*crosses fingers & toes*_
> 
> I'd like to try *Claudie's Reconstructor*.



@ bolded: this made my hair feel really good!!  But, T, you should know that its not thick. I know how you are about your conditioners.  But its nice!


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, I know you don't mean harm. This flakying and itching has me devastated It maybe nothing related to coconut oil because i used it before, i just need to make sure it nithing serious and leave my scalp and edge along and heal. The no buy can only work if you stop looking at the sites We should have a group because we are more personal then this thread and i got something to say but we are open and have lurkers. Let see if i can learn to slang what i need to say, but when i do that Ms. T gets confuseabout what I'm saying.

Oh I got the perfect braidout this morning, after I wash/dc/leave-in I diffuse my hair as @Charz suggested, no skrinkage and not dry as blowdryer. I use qhem coco ghee then I use carol daughter mimosa hair honey and braid. Awesome finally! 

I know you PJ want to know what's in mimosa here it is

Improves your hair's manageability 
· Tames fly-aways 
· Helps combat frizz 
· Is water-free 
· Has Nettle to help soothe scalp irritation 
· Has Sage to stimulate the scalp and offer antimicrobial benefits 
· Includes Alkanet, an herb native to the Mediterranean, to provide its bright, citrus hue. 
PLUS, it has NO Parabens, Petroleum, Mineral Oil or artifical color

Zea Mays (Corn) Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender), Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf, Trifolium Pratense (Red Clover), Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary), Rosa Damascena Extract, Malva Moschata (Malva) Extract, Urtica Diocia (Nettle), Beeswax, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Fragrance (Parfum), Alkana Tinctoria Root, Annatto Seed.

Good ingredients and it's local!
the beewax is further down in the list which helps my hair don't feel sticky


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to cowash this morning. The grapeseed oil is a keeper, my hair is still really soft. Will use vo5 raspberry today and try the shea moisture conditioner as a moisturizer.


----------



## rosalindb

bronzebomb said:


> rosalindb -lawd...what next!  *Soon we will find out that everything is a deritive of something*.  Thank you girl for doing a little research!


bronzebomb, you are 100% right. Also Japanese Honeysuckle extract sounds absolutely divine so the fact that it is a apparently a "paraben"is quite misleading

Someone posted a thread about concerns buying Camellia oil since the radiation leak and I immediately stocked up to be on the safe side. Yesterday it was reported that the radation has been detected in the UK link (not near me but it is probably just a matter of time)  what can you do, some things are just outside of our control


----------



## rosalindb

mkd chebaby - Isn't Donna Marie the line that keeps discontinuing products? erplexed. Has the product line more or less stabilised now? That must be so frustrating to find a staple product only for it to be discontinued further down the line


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, I know you don't mean harm. This flakying and itching has me devastated It maybe nothing related to coconut oil because i used it before, i just need to make sure it nithing serious and leave my *scalp and edge along and heal*.


Ltown Did your scalp fully heal from the pimento oil burns or is this a completely new irritatation. Hope your scalp recovers soon


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh...Betta' Cross them Eyes too while You're At It!
> 
> Well....I know I'm straight for April 1st, cause I don't want No Oyin Juice


IDareT'sHair Well you stated you would break your no-buy for Oyin so I take it that means you are therefore in this no-buy 100%. 

I officially nominated you earlier anyway


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> @Ltown Did your scalp fully heal from the pimento oil burns or is this a completely new irritatation. Hope your scalp recovers soon


rosalindb, no it didn't and I didn't help by dying it a week later. So it a combination of the dye and oil. I use some loreal dye which I don't use but hindsight  . thanks!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rosalindb said:


> @mkd @chebaby - Isn't Donna Marie the line that keeps discontinuing products? erplexed. Has the product line more or less stabilised now? That must be so frustrating to find a staple product only for it to be discontinued further down the line


 

rosalindb That is why I stopped messing with this company about a year ago. Everytime I fell in love with something it was reformulated or discontinued; I can't deal.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> rosalindb, *no it didn't and I didn't help by dying it a week later.* So it a combination of the dye and oil. I use some loreal dye which I don't use but hindsight  . thanks!


Hmmm, you should not have done that. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. Just keep your haircare simple and preferably natural for the next few weeks and give your scalp a chance to recover and fully heal


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....That Okra Reconstructor is really, really Lovely.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I could stick to this No-Buy until BF   I would be ready to add something new.
> 
> Imma try to shop this crazy stash. _*crosses fingers & toes*_
> 
> I'd like to try Claudie's Reconstructor.


 


chebaby said:


> imma keep my fingers crossed for you too


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah, and Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator and Komaza Protein Strengthener. And a ton of "Hair Repair" Treatments.
> 
> This April thing will be really good for me.erplexed
> 
> I wish I was 'strong' enough to do it until Black Friday.
> 
> That would be Great!


 

How is that Okra Reconstructor?  I want to try it!  Everytime I come up in this joint I see something new!

I may try my Komaza this weekend. I'm just coming out of a 3 week protective style.

chebaby Lady, please cross your fingers for me too!  I need to pay taxes...not buy anything else...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

rosalindb said:


> @mkd @chebaby - Isn't Donna Marie the line that keeps discontinuing products? erplexed. Has the product line more or less stabilised now? That must be so frustrating to find a staple product only for it to be discontinued further down the line


 
rosalindb yup she has lost a lot of customers because she changes formulations a lot but over the past 6 months she has been a little more stable! She discontinued the twist and lock pudding but it was really hit or miss! I have it and really don't have a need for it.

Good morning ladies. I think my hair doesn't like EVOO! I said this in the past but I thought it was only because I was transitioning but last night my hair didn't feel too good while I was co-washing so I will skip the oil rinse tonight and see if that makes a difference. I ended up moisturizing with KCKT (used it up! yaay another empty bottle!! I won't be purchasing anymore anytime soon, I like Qhemet detangling ghees much better!) I ended up sealing my ends with SM Smoothie. I have a large bun again today, I did not have time to play with that tuck, roll, and pin style this morning! Tonight I will co-wash with the kbb condish, moisturize with kbb milk, and seal with SM smoothie or kbb butter love or DM buttercream, just whichever way the wind blows lol!


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> @mkd @chebaby - Isn't Donna Marie the line that keeps discontinuing products? erplexed. Has the product line more or less stabilised now? That must be so frustrating to find a staple product only for it to be discontinued further down the line


yea her line changes a lot. she discontinued a lot over the past year or two.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies.
 last night i used the komaza protein and i like it. it hardened up pretty fast. i think i can use this more often than aphogee though because this one didnt feel rough when rinsing like aphogee does. im going to use it again on sunday because last night i only left it in for 10 minutes. sunday ill leave it in for 20.
then i detqangled withe HH and used dew, just a tiny bit, then a good amount of donna marie dcc and do you know today my hair is as soft as a baby's butt. it works now. or maybe only with the dew. we will see because ill be using it again on sunday.

i think im going to buy another bottle of komaza protein because i think ill be using it 2x a month until i feel i no longer need it.

oh and i threw away my aphogee 2 step. it was only enough in it to do 1/4th of my hair and it was half cream half liquid and i dont remember it looking that way.

Ltown, i hope you find out whats wrong with your scalp. i know its frustrating.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict, i dont think ill be repurchasing kckt either. i have one bottle ill use during the summer on co washing but the dew is better for a leave in.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Came back from doctor as i knew it is seborrhic dermatitis from something, which i know pimento set it off, then komaza olive oil same day both have strong lemon oils, then the dye that i use henna and or loreal.  I use henna/indigo last sunday and that definately made my temple worst.  Thing you do to cover gray and grow hair.  Something else i used last week didn't read the label had lemon was the Jasmine nourshing conditioner, i put it on and it sting  So i got stronger poo, and cream off to get back it health.  Good thing was i haven't lost alot of hair all over


----------



## chebaby

i hear a lot of people get allergic reactions from indigo.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Claudie's Reconstructor. I have back ups. I also finished HV's Acai Berry. No back ups. I guess I will restock on Black Friday.


----------



## chebaby

this weekend i know i will finish my dew and thats probably all.
i really like this donna marie dcc. however my hair is really fluffy because it didnt have time to completely dry. my best braid out to date was the one i did early sunday morning and it had all day to dry. the next day it was completely dry and that braid out lasted all week. 
so this sunday im going to do my hair really early.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby,  you are probably right, about indigo or could be henna.  I didn't have this temple flaky until last week.  I had scalp issues but those were near the crown and not on the temple or edges.      I been dying the temple with henna for several weeks added indigo last week.   No more!   
chebaby, don't be dogging the only product i rave aboutKCKT

Where is Vonnie?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown I had been looking for Vonnie too but I remembered her saying something about taking a hiatus bcuz she has some personal issues to deal with.

chebaby I luv the dccc and both jars of mine are the same! I got one from you and one on Black Friday.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby,  you are probably right, about indigo or could be henna.  I didn't have this temple flaky until last week.  I had scalp issues but those were near the crown and not on the temple or edges.      I been dying the temple with henna for several weeks added indigo last week.   No more!
> @chebaby, don't be dogging the only product i rave aboutKCKT
> 
> Where is Vonnie?


lmao @ you only loving kckt. its a nice product but the dew is better but what i do like about kckt is that i can co wash with it and just leave it in.

i always tell people who get a rash or have scalp problems to try evoo.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown I had been looking for Vonnie too but I remembered her saying something about taking a hiatus bcuz she has some personal issues to deal with.
> 
> @chebaby I luv the dccc and both jars of mine are the same! I got one from you and one on Black Friday.


beautyaddict, im glad you like it. the only people who seemed to have a problem with it were me and mkd. but this jar so far seems to work for me. what does yours look like?
this one is so creamy


----------



## chebaby

you know what? im on so much of a protein kick that sunday im gonna pre poo with claudie's protein on dry hair, then shampoo with aphogee then do a 20 minute komaza protein and then follow up with a 3 minute kbb mask to detangle. then i will slather my ends with the dew and do a braid out with dcc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> @IDareT'sHair Well you stated you would break your no-buy for Oyin so I take it that means you are therefore in this no-buy 100%.
> 
> *I officially nominated you earlier anyway*


 
@rosalindb

Yep. You're right. I won't be getting Oyinerplexed

 Thanks for "Officially"  "Unofficially" Nominating Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded: this made my hair feel really good!!  *But, T, you should know that its not thick. I know how you are about your conditioners.  But its nice!*


 
Brownie518

Thanks for this Review.  I still have MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor.  

That doesn't look too thick either.  So...I'm set.  

I hope to see wonderful results Spring/Summer.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, my hair is pretty soft from the shea moisture conditioner, it goes on really nice like the hair dew. I will see how it does after a few uses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Man.....It's Snowing Like Crazy Outside...Yes. I. Said. SNOW.  Errwhere. 

Hopefully, it will melt overnight.

Still waiting on some things.  Will check my Mail Later.  I just wanted to get inside.  

Just applied some HTN Lotion.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Man.....It's Snowing Like Crazy Outside...Yes. I. Said. SNOW.  Errwhere.
> 
> Hopefully, it will melt overnight.
> 
> Still waiting on some things.  Will check my Mail Later.  I just wanted to get inside.
> 
> Just applied some HTN Lotion.



It has been pretty warm here, in the low 50's but we are supposed to get some light snow over the weekend. I will be glad when we are done with winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> It has been pretty warm here, in the low 50's but *we are supposed to get some light snow over the weekend. I will be glad when we are done with winter.*


 
Girl. Yes. SNOW.  Folx driving crazy.  Accidents errwhere. The Whole 9

Hotmess!


----------



## chebaby

its raining and sleeting on and off out here too. 

i still havent purchased anything. i want a magic rake comb or whatever its called.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict, im glad you like it. the only people who seemed to have a problem with it were me and @mkd. but this jar so far seems to work for me. what does yours look like?
> this one is so creamy


 
chebaby I had to go look lol! Its creamy, like a little thinner than the consistency of MJ's curly meringue. Pretty thick, doesnt spill out when I tip the jar over. Kinda too thin for a pudding and too thick for a gelly. Its a tannish, khaki-ish, pinkish kinda color. Is yours like this?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby I had to go look lol! Its creamy, like a little thinner than the consistency of MJ's curly meringue. Pretty thick, doesnt spill out when I tip the jar over. Kinda too thin for a pudding and too thick for a gelly. Its a tannish, khaki-ish, pinkish kinda color. Is yours like this?


mine looks exactly like AV pur whipped gelly. its white and looks like it has a pinkish tone to it. about the same texture as mj meringue but thicker/ceamier.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, what seamless combs did you get a while back and from where?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, what seamless combs did you get a while back and from where?


 

@chebaby

Here!
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour..._tjACA&usg=AFQjCNFlz7TsDVKYUeTAyxiAVZGVObdaxA

I got the Detangler, the Wide Spaced Detangler and the Large Detangling Rake.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
im still looking at the magic star comb but they are out of the jumbo. i might just get the mini.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T.
> im still looking at the magic star comb but they are out of the jumbo.* i might just get the mini*.


 
chebaby

Can you use 'da' mini'????  Sounds too small for your Hair.

Like I got that Super Detangling Rake with _2 Snaps_ of Hair. 

That Thang is too BIG


----------



## chebaby

ok so far i have in my cart:
mini magic star rake comb
hs1049 styler comb
square paddle maple brush with no bristles. i may take this out. as i rarely brush on dry hair and thats all i use paddle brushes for is dry hair. also i think the denman paddle brush is the best and i can get that from sally's.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby u got me wanting more tools! I looked at the magic star rake and the hercules sageman. I want a goody shine brush but I don't really manipulate my hair dry either!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby u got me wanting more tools! I looked at the magic star rake and the hercules sageman. I want a goody shine brush but I don't really manipulate my hair dry either!


i ended up getting everything on my list
the right tools make all the difference so ii hope i love them. i have been wanting to buy something for the longest but never did because i couldnt find the right thing to buy. but with the comb i instantly purchased so i guess its what i needed. plus i wanted something to replace my shower comb.

i wanted the jumbo rake comb but they are all out for another week or two. but im sure the mini will do.
they ship USPS like i like so depending on when they ship i should have it soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Can you use 'da' mini'*????  Sounds too small for your Hair.
> 
> Like I got that Super Detangling Rake with _2 Snaps_ of Hair.
> 
> That Thang is too BIG


lol i hope so. i hope its pretty big and the jumbo is huge lol. i would hate to get it and its a little pocket comb i would be pissed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
@beautyaddict1913

Che, Beauty bought some Bone Combs too! I love mine.

Taz sent me 2 a while back and I loved them so much I bought 3 more.

Yep. With 2 Snaps of Hurr.

My New "Boo" Denman D24 Double Row Detangler


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Che, Beauty bought some Bone Combs too! I love mine.
> 
> Taz sent me 2 a while back and I loved them so much I bought 3 more.
> 
> Yep. *With 2 Snaps of Hurr*.
> 
> My New "Boo" Denman D24 Double Row Detangler


i have a bone comb but i have no idea where i got it from lmao. and i have no idea where it is now

to the bolded, girl please. i think you over there sitting on some very nice hair. you just holding out so that when you show us, you will already be wl


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i ended up getting everything on my list
> the right tools make all the difference so ii hope i love them. i have been wanting to buy something for the longest but never did because i couldnt find the right thing to buy. but with the comb i instantly purchased so i guess its what i needed. plus i wanted something to replace my shower comb.
> 
> i wanted the jumbo rake comb but they are all out for another week or two. but im sure the mini will do.
> they ship USPS like i like so depending on when they ship i should have it soon.


 
chebaby did u order from hairsense or where? I really hope ur comb is large enough for u bcuz the bone combs looked big on the site but when they arrived they were kinda little lol. 
But its not the size its the performance, not true in all cases but when it comes to combs it is lmao!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have a bone comb but i have no idea where i got it from lmao. and i have no idea where it is now
> 
> to the bolded, girl please. *i think you over there sitting on some very nice hair. you just holding out so that when you show us, you will already be wl*


 
chebaby

You got Mad Jokes Yeah.... In Our Dreams

........  Chile I'm Strugglin' Ova' Here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tomorrow is the last day and I feel like buyin' somethin'. 

I'll check my Mail 1st tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby did u order from hairsense or where? I really hope ur comb is large enough for u bcuz the bone combs looked big on the site but when they arrived they were kinda little lol.
> *But its not the size its the performance, not true in all cases but when it comes to combs it is lmao!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp.  I'm glad you clarified that

Size definitely matters


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby did u order from hairsense or where? I really hope ur comb is large enough for u bcuz the bone combs looked big on the site but when they arrived they were kinda little lol.
> But its not the size its the performance, not true in all cases but when it comes to combs it is lmao!


i got it from hotcombs.com
every time i googled magic star rake comb thats the site that sold it. i didnt find it anywhere else and they take paypal so i wasnt too worried.

and  @ your last sentence lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You got Mad Jokes Yeah.... In Our Dreams
> 
> ........  Chile I'm Strugglin' Ova' Here!


you cant be struggling too much. you got the right products, eps. deep conditioners, the right tools and the determination. 
i think you secretly flip your hair over your shoulder while you are typing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you cant be struggling too much. you got the right products, eps. deep conditioners, the right tools and the determination. *
> *i think you secretly flip your hair over your shoulder while you are typing lol*.


 
chebaby

Uh...Yeah.  Right.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh...Yeah.  Right.


well if you are not there yet you will be
or else we need to write a long letter to some of these companies because we about made them millionaires 
ETA: seriously we will all reach a goal by this time next year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My brother in law just emailed me $100 worth of honey money .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well if you are not there yet you will be*
> or else we need to write a long letter to some of these companies because we about made them millionaires
> *ETA: seriously we will all reach a goal by this time next year.*


 
@chebaby

I was thinking this morning, I've had 2 'major' setbacks that I know of (and can pinpoint).erplexed 

Although at the time, I didn't consider it as such. 

Unfortunately, I think it took a Year/Year and a half, for me to really figure out my hair.

I guess I'm in for the 4 year Plan Brownie keeps telling me not to worry about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My brother in law just emailed me $100 worth of honey money *.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Girl.....

Tell Me ALL about Dis Here Monnneeees  

.........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair He said he couldn't believe that I made it  and he heard Oyin was having a sale so that's to help me celebrate.
He didn't know the sale's just on the juices erplexed
Now he wants my sis to do a no buy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair He said he couldn't believe that I made it and he heard Oyin was having a sale so that's to help me celebrate.
> He didn't know the sale's just on the juices erplexed
> *Now he wants my sis to do a no buy* .


 
curlyhersheygirl

Brutha'NLaw is Da Bomb.com

Tell Him Thanks for PJ's errwhere!

And tell him Hush...about Yo' Sis.

What You Gettin'????


----------



## chebaby

shooooooot and all you had to do was a no buy? for how  long?
i need some loser to bet me that i cant do a no buy and they can owe me some money.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Brutha'NLaw is Da Bomb.com
> 
> Tell Him Thanks for PJ's errwhere!
> 
> *And tell him Hush...about Yo' Sis*.
> 
> What You Gettin'????


 
IDareT'sHair I told him she's doing well, she's an unofficial U1B1 member that likes to buy in bulk .

You know I'm gonna get some dew and bsp but I might also get the shine and define.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I told him she's doing well, she's an unofficial U1B1 member that likes to buy in bulk .
> 
> *You know I'm gonna get some dew and bsp but I might also get the shine and define.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Sounds Good.  Hmp.  I knew "Daddy" would get his.....

No Honey Hemp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shooooooot and all you had to do was a no buy? for how long?
> *i need some loser to bet me that i cant do a no buy and they can owe me some money.*


 
@chebaby

Girl....WE Could Use that _Hunnen Dolla's_ Right About Now! ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did get a package today.  16 ounce bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.  *nothing exciting*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sounds Good. Hmp. I knew "Daddy" would get his.....
> 
> *No Honey Hemp*?


 
I forgot about that. 
I'm gonna wait to use up a few things before I buy anything though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I forgot about that.
> *I'm gonna wait to use up a few things before I buy anything though.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Very Smart  Even tho' I know it would be burning a hole in my PJ Pocket:heated:


Chile....Don't forget about H. Hemp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....WE Could Use that _Hunnen Dolla's_ Right About Now! ......


you know what im saying then? shoot i was just looking at mason pearson brushes and them there thangs is mo pricey than a little bit. all that money for a brush got me interested though.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I forgot about that.
> *I'm gonna wait to use up a few things before I buy anything though*.


you better than me then that money woulda been gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know what im saying then? shoot i was just looking at mason pearson brushes and them there thangs is mo pricey than a little bit. all that money for a brush got me interested though.


 
chebaby curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913

Okay Ya'll....Who Gone Bet ME a Hunnen I can't go until the End of April????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you better than me then that money woulda been gone.*


 
chebaby

Me Too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Okay Ya'll....Who Gone Bet ME a Hunnen I can't go until the End of April????


shoot who gonna bet ME???
i got a few losers on my list to ask. first up is SO. that fool dont think i can go one minute so imma take him to the cleaners


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> *you better than me then* that money woulda been gone.


 
Nah I just have alot of products that are just ok and I want to get rid of those first before I add anything else.
I have a list of tools and stylers I want to purchase and I know once I open the gates it will be on like pop corn


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Okay Ya'll....Who Gone Bet ME a Hunnen I can't go until the End of April????


 


chebaby said:


> shoot who gonna bet ME???
> i got a few losers on my list to ask. first up is SO. that fool dont think i can go one minute so imma take him to the cleaners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Nah I just have alot of products that are just ok and I want to get rid of those first before I add anything else.
> I have a list of tools and stylers I want to purchase and *I know once I open the gates it will be on like pop corn *


 
curlyhersheygirl .....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shoot who gonna bet ME???
> *i got a few losers on my list to ask. first up is SO. that fool dont think i can go one minute so imma take him to the cleaners*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I need to think of somebody too.   Maybe La Colocha and Brownie518


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I need to think of somebody too.   Maybe @La Colocha and @Brownie518




nobody is gonna bet us because they chicken. they just MIGHT have to come up off that honey money


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Okay Ya'll....Who Gone Bet ME a Hunnen I can't go until the End of April????


 
lol! I WOULD bet you becuz I KNOW I would win lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *lol! I WOULD bet you becuz I KNOW I would win lol!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

I Know You Wud Too.....:eye:


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol! I WOULD bet you becuz I KNOW I would win lol!


awwww shucks them fighting words


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *awwww shucks them fighting words*


 
chebaby beautyaddict1913

.............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913
> 
> .............




i just asked SO to bet me. if this punk says no i will never let him live it down


----------



## chebaby

first thing im gonna do when i get my combs and brush in the mail is try a dry twist and curl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just asked SO to bet me.* if this punk says no i will never let him live it down*


 
chebaby

..........  Girl, Leave that Po' Man Alone

Anyway, beautyaddict1913 said she'll bet Us!  .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nobody is gonna bet us because they chicken.* they just MIGHT have to come up off that honey money


 
beautyaddict1913

...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .......... *Girl, Leave that Po' Man Alone*
> 
> Anyway, @beautyaddict1913 said she'll bet Us!  .........


beautyaddict, are you really betting T? you might loose your money honey

at the bolded, he knew i was crazy when we met he better stop playing and bet me


----------



## mkd

Yall have me lol right now.  

curlyhersheygirl, your brother in law is awesome!!   That was so nice. 

Yall, I don't know if my hair loves dew so much.  I know I flip flop every other week.  This is a dew off week for me.


----------



## Charz

ill put 200 that ms. terri won't make it.


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> ill put 200 that ms. terri won't make it.


 
You know you wrong ......


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> ill put 200 that ms. terri won't make it.


awww shiggidy. dont let me down T. theres a lot riding on you


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Yall have me lol right now.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl, your brother in law is awesome!!   That was so nice.
> 
> Yall, I don't know if my hair loves dew so much.  I know I flip flop every other week.  This is a dew off week for me.


sometimes hair can really drive you crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> ill put 200 that ms. terri won't make it.


 
Charz  You wrong.  But You Still My Gurl.



Shay72 said:


> You know you wrong ......


 
Shay72

Don't Laugh at that madness Shay ....... 



chebaby said:


> *awww shiggidy. dont let me down T. theres a lot riding on you*


 
chebaby

_*pressure*_  Imma Fold Like a Foldin' Chair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz  You wrong.  But You Still My Gurl.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> Don't Laugh at that madness Shay .......
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> _*pressure*_  Imma Fold Like a Foldin' Chair.


un uh aint no folding. you gotta ride this out and get that money honey. you got beauty and Charz betting. shooot imagine them bone combs already got your name on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *un uh aint no folding. you gotta ride this out and get that money honey. you got beauty and Charz betting.* shooot imagine them bone combs already got your name on it


 
chebaby

Gurl....You know I can't do it. 

They betta' bet La Colocha


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....You know I can't do it.
> 
> They betta' bet @La Colocha


where La at? if she win she gonna have kbb all up and through the house. but then again that aint much since kbb so pricey. think of all the dew you can buy La Colocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> where La at? if she win she gonna have kbb all up and through the house. but then again that aint much since kbb so pricey. think of all the dew you can buy @La Colocha.


 
@chebaby

Hmp. @La Colocha be done took that Monneee She don't play.

I know I's Gets Weak. 

That's why @Charz and @beautyaddict1913 is Clownin' Me.

_*but imma try reallllll hard tho'*_


----------



## Charz

betting La Colocha is like kissing my money away lol


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> betting @La Colocha is like kissing my money away lol


true true


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *betting @**La Colocha** is like kissing my money away lol*


 
@Charz

Hmp. Hey.....What about bettin' me???? 

Wouldn't that still be like Kissing Your Monneee away????


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> Hmp. Hey.....What about bettin' me????
> 
> Wouldn't that still be like Kissing Your Monneee away????



tee hee it'd be like ello thur extra monneee.

 so we betting right?


----------



## mkd

T, you can do it!!! Be strong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> tee hee it'd be like ello thur extra monneee.
> 
> *so we betting right?*


 
@Charz

Nah......I ain't helpin' to make that downpayment on that Letha'

@chebaby said she was lookin' for some poor loser to bet her?

Charz.....I don't wanna take Yo' Money..... ......  ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you can do it!!! Be strong*


 
@mkd

Gurl....You Know I Can't Duuuu It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> un uh aint no folding. you gotta ride this out and get that money honey. *you got beauty and Charz betting.* shooot imagine them bone combs already got your name on it


 
Hmp.

That's $300.00 Dolla's! 

Do It Cheoke:

@chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hmp. Tell Brutha'NLaw He Done Started Some "Mess" Up in Here!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> Nah......I ain't helpin' to make that downpayment on that Letha'
> 
> @chebaby said she was lookin' for some *poor loser* to bet her?
> 
> *Charz.....I don't wanna take Yo' Money*..... ......  ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
@chebaby

Hmp. I bet they won't bet Shay! OR mkd. Or Ltown

They gone bet folx like:

Che
Brownie
Eisani
BronzeBomb
......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> That's $300.00 Dolla's!
> 
> Do It Cheoke:
> 
> @chebaby


dont do that to the T im gonna have them on here posting real mad cause they lost they money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che....I'm Fittna' Go Straight msa on 'em.  _Wata' & Coconut Oil in a Spray Bottle_ until Black Friday. 

*snatches up $300 Bennie's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmp. Tell Brutha'NLaw He Done Started Some "Mess" Up in Here!


 
I know right. You guys are too much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont do that to the T im gonna have them on here posting real mad cause they lost they money.*


 
@chebaby

I can see you Now wid' that $300.00!

The Mean Chinese Lady will be real happy to see you.

happydaytoeveryone!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can see you Now wid' that $300.00!
> 
> The Mean Chinese Lady will be real happy to see you.
> 
> *happydaytoeveryone*!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che....I'm Fittna' Go Straight *msa* on 'em.  _Wata' & Coconut Oil in a Spray Bottle_ until Black Friday.
> 
> *snatches up $300 Bennie's.


i miss her


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can see you Now wid' that $300.00!
> 
> The Mean Chinese Lady will be real happy to see you.
> 
> happydaytoeveryone!


lmao.
she hasnt been there lately lately theres been a little cute girl in there that be like "see you next weekend" i fooled her though because i havent been on a weekend in about 3 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i miss her


 
chebaby

Me Too!  Errthang = Wata' & Coconut Oil

Split Ends = Wata' & Coconut Oil
Dry Scalp = Wata' & Coconut Oil
Deep Conditioner = Wata' & Coconut Oil
Sealing Ends = Wata & Coconut Oil

They Gone Make Me Go Straight Wata' & Coconut Oil on 'Em


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too!  Errthang = Wata' & Coconut Oil
> 
> Split Ends = Wata' & Coconut Oil
> Dry Scalp = Wata' & Coconut Oil
> Deep Conditioner = Wata' & Coconut Oil
> Sealing Ends = Wata & Coconut Oil
> 
> They Gone Make Me Go Straight Wata' & Coconut Oil on 'Em



i told this guy at work YOU GOING DOWN PUNK!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i told this guy at work YOU GOING DOWN PUNK!!!!*


 
chebaby

Wait!  Hold Up! 

You Mean Somebody Bet You????

BAAAAWWWAAAHHHAAAAA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait!  Hold Up!
> 
> You Mean Somebody Bet You????
> 
> BAAAAWWWAAAHHHAAAAA


no, bastid. he wants to bet me that ill stop drinking pepsi for a montherplexed that aint gonna happen captain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, bastid. *he wants to bet me that ill stop drinking pepsi for a montherplexed that aint gonna happen captain.*


 
chebaby

Girl...That's My Drank Too! (What a Coincidence)

Hmp.  I'd give up Hair Products First!

yep.  it's that bad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...That's My Drank Too! (What a Coincidence)
> 
> Hmp. * I'd give up Hair Products First*!
> 
> yep.  it's that bad.


at the bolded and i mean that. i aint giving up my pepesi. no siree bob. i aint doing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@Charz we can bet T $100 each and she gets $200 if she wins and will owe us $200 each if she loses - RAISE THE STAKES ON 'DEM BOYZ lmaaooo!

I wouldn't bet @chebaby or @bronzebomb bcuz I think they can hold out if its montey involved lol! I surely wouldn't bet @LaColacha bcuz I know she can do it lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *at the bolded and i mean that. i aint giving up my pepesi. no siree bob. i aint doing.*


 
chebaby

Chile...Me Either. 

Hmp.  They can come & get this Stash!

.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Charz *we can bet T $100 each and she gets $200 if she wins and will owe us $200 each if she loses - RAISE THE STAKES ON 'DEM BOYZ lmaaooo!*
> 
> *I wouldn't bet @**chebaby** or @**bronzebomb** bcuz I think they can hold out if its montey involved lol! I surely wouldn't bet @LaColocha bcuz I know she can do it lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913     

Wait. Beauty?????  How You Gone Be Like That!

chebaby Can't Hold Out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Charz

Ya'll Both Just Wrong.

Imma Surprise boffa ya'll now!  ......


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Charz we can bet T $100 each and she gets $200 if she wins and will owe us $200 each if she loses - RAISE THE STAKES ON 'DEM BOYZ lmaaooo!
> 
> I wouldn't bet @chebaby or @bronzebomb *bcuz I think they can hold out if its montey involved lol! *I surely wouldn't bet @LaColacha bcuz I know she can do it lol!


 and thats the only reason i would do it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Wait. Beauty????? How You Gone Be Like That!
> 
> @chebaby Can't Hold Out!


 
i think Che could! there are no more new products in the world for her to try  you either T! The only reason why I don't think you can make it is bcuz when u luv a company you will haul from them on Tuesday, then Thursday, then Saturday, then Monday, then Wednesday lmaooo...BFH, HTN, ring a bell? lol!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Charz we can bet T $100 each and she gets $200 if she wins and *will owe us $200 each *if she loses - RAISE THE STAKES ON 'DEM BOYZ lmaaooo!
> 
> I wouldn't bet @chebaby or @bronzebomb bcuz I think they can hold out if its montey involved lol! I surely wouldn't bet @LaColacha bcuz I know she can do it lol!


i just read the bolded. yall are so wrong lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and thats the only reason i would do it.*


 
Oh.  And I Can't? ..........  See.  That Right There Ain't Right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i think Che could! there are no more new products in the world for her to try  you either T! *The only reason why I don't think you can make it is bcuz when u luv a company you will haul from them on Tuesday, then Thursday, then Saturday, then Monday, then Wednesday lmaooo...BFH, HTN, ring a bell? lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Girl Bye.

Tellin' All My Biznus.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i think Che could! *there are no more new products in the world for her to try * you either T! The only reason why I don't think you can make it is bcuz *when u luv a company you will haul from them on Tuesday, then Thursday, then Saturday, then Monday, then Wednesday lmaooo.*..BFH, HTN, ring a bell? lol!


this whole post just killt me

the first bolded is so true

the second bolded is even truer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Watch.

All Ya'll Gone Be Shocked!

Hmp.  I Can't Wait for April to Get Here Now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this whole post just killt me*
> 
> *the first bolded is so true*
> 
> *the second bolded is even truer.*


 
chebaby

Gurl. 

You 'Spose to be on My Side 

Waz Up?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh.  And I Can't? ..........  See.  That Right There Ain't Right.


if we stick together we can do it T. prove them wrong and then e-slap them with our money. as long as they dont ask me to give up the pepsi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Okay....So Ya'll Got Jokes Tonight!

Cuz Errrbody up in this Thread Know I can Go Thurtee (30) and Not Buy Nothin'.......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl Bye.
> 
> Tellin' All My Biznus.


 
lmaaoooo! i didn't know how u were gonna take that one gurl lol! im finna sit all the way down though cuz i knx i was wrong for that lol! I know a couple of months ago BFH was like "Ms T can u please let ur first order arrive safely to ur doorstep before you place the next 8 orders" lol! Gurl you are the reason those prices went up, they saw ur 8 orders in less than 48 hours and thought the demand went up lol! Ok Im done messing with you! I know you can do it in April hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if we stick together we can do it T. prove them wrong and then e-slap them with our money. *as long as they dont ask me to give up the pepsi*


 
chebaby

Nah....that _really_ ain't happenin'

They betta' come on & get this Curl Junkie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaaoooo! i didn't know how u were gonna take that one gurl lol! im finna sit all the way down though cuz i knx i was wrong for that lol! I know a couple of months ago BFH was like "Ms T can u please let ur first order arrive safely to ur doorstep before you place the next 8 orders" lol! Gurl you are the reason those prices went up, they saw ur 8 orders in less than 48 hours and thought the demand went up lol! Ok Im done messing with you! I know you can do it in April hun!


 
beautyaddict1913

Yeah.....I did tear them up  And Hydratherma

But You Ain't Got to Speak on It like that!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah....that _really_ ain't happenin'
> 
> *They betta' come on & get this Curl Junkie*


i almost chocked on my water(woulda been chockin on pepsi but no one here will give me 80 cents to contribute to my addiction of the pepsi they make me sick here sometimes lol).

thats what im saying. they better come get this dew ok maybe not the dew but this honey hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cough*_ On another Topic...I ain't hurd from BJ.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i almost chocked on my water(woulda been chockin on* pepsi but no one here will give me 80 cents to contribute to my addiction of the pepsi they make me sick here sometimes lol).*
> 
> thats what im saying. they better come get this dew ok maybe not the dew but this honey hemp.


 
chebaby

Girl, I gots the 24 Cube Chillin' at the Crib.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i think Che could! there are no more new products in the world for her to try  you either T! *The only reason why I don't think you can make it is bcuz when u luv a company you will haul from them on Tuesday, then Thursday, then Saturday, then Monday, then Wednesday lmaooo.*..BFH, HTN, ring a bell? lol!


T, you my girl but imma be laughing at this post all week long. beautyaddict is funny as hayel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict

Last Spring/Summer it was KBB.  So..... 

Yeah...I'm Fickle like chebaby

We Got Product A-D-D


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you my girl but imma be laughing at this post all week long. *@beautyaddict *is funny as hayel*


 
chebaby

Dang.  It's So Ugly in Print!

Yeah...She went There

beautyaddict1913


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cough*_ On another Topic...I ain't hurd from BJ.erplexed


 
lol! BJ?! Now thats who we shoulda bet our money on! MAYBE you will get ur stuff by Mother's Day! Speaking of, I hope someone has a Mother's Day sale  I asked Qhemet if she were having a sale next month and she quit logging on lol, maybe May


----------



## chebaby

omg everybody is acting a fool today. SO finally texted me back and this is what he said:

SO: im not betting you. just buy the products yourself you damn junky
me: no punk, i want you to bet me
SO:no, dont put me in the middle of your deranged mind games.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dang.  It's So Ugly in Print!
> 
> Yeah...She went There
> 
> @beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *lol! BJ?! Now thats who we shoulda bet our money on!* MAYBE you will get ur stuff by Mother's Day! Speaking of, I hope someone has a Mother's Day sale  I asked Qhemet if she were having a sale next month and she quit logging on lol, maybe May


 
@beautyaddict1913

Imma say by April 15?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I gots the 24 Cube Chillin' at the Crib.


 
yall are making me want a pepsi, and i dont even like sodas! Pepsi isn't common here anyway so I don't think I like it, prolly haven't had one since I was a kid, this is a coca cola classic state!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cough*_ On another Topic...I ain't hurd from BJ.erplexed


i forgot yall ordered from her. you got 2 more months to go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> omg everybody is acting a fool today. SO finally texted me back and this is what he said:
> 
> *SO: im not betting you. just buy the products yourself you damn junky*
> *me: no punk, i want you to bet me*
> *SO:no, dont put me in the middle of your deranged mind games.*


 
@chebaby

Lemme go get a Pepsi and read this again! _*just clownin' you*_

Why he gotta call 'em deranged mind games

Don't he know Hurr-Care Is Serious Bizness?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go get a Pepsi and read this again! _*just clownin' you*_
> 
> Why he gotta call 'em deranged mind games
> 
> Don't he know Hurr-Care Is Serious Bizness?


girl this is what i deal with 

i almost had the guy at work and then he started talking this mess about "how i know you really didnt buy nothing". fool take my word for it. when he said no pepsi i was like all bets are off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yall are making me want a pepsi, and i dont even like sodas! Pepsi isn't common here anyway so I don't think I like it, prolly haven't had one since I was a kid, *this is a coca cola classic state!*


 

 ............. 

Only if I couldn't get what I need.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yall are making me want a pepsi, and i dont even like sodas! Pepsi isn't common here anyway so I don't think I like it, prolly haven't had one since I was a kid, this is a coca cola classic state!


this is crazy talk lmao.
i cant talk i like coca cola too. but i never crave it. i always crave my pepsi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm still trippin' that Yo' Boy called Hair Care Deranged Mind Games!

He really don't know who is messin' with!

Now thems Fight'n Wurds.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this is crazy talk lmao.
> i cant talk i like coca cola too. but i never crave it. *i always crave my pepsi*


 
I'd drink a  _Coke _ONLY if I could NOT Get My Hands on a Pepsi 

And Hopefully...That will Neva' Eva' happen.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm still trippin' that Yo' Boy called Hair Care Deranged Mind Games!
> 
> He really don't know who is messin' with!
> 
> Now thems Fight'n Wurds.....


talking about him betting me would be a mind game. im like fool either im gonna win or you gonna win how is that a mind game
i think he just chicken and i got him scurred that he gonna lose that money honey. 
cause he know if we go to the local store ill tell all the workers "yea im here to spend some of HIS money because this fool bet me....." and ill go into the whole story of what happened
yea, he shaking in his boots


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd drink a _*Coke* _ONLY if I could NOT Get My Hands on a Pepsi
> 
> And Hopefully...That will Neva' Eva' happen.


thats what we call it around these parts too. but she said coca cola and i didnt wanna seem crazy by saying coke lmao. 
coke tastes like sweet pepsi to me. i like it. but pepsi is my first choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm sitting here thinking about using HTN until June. It's almost April.....I feel product A-D-D starting to set in.

I need to get a grip.

It would be too hard for me to have 1 Line. Don't see it happening, no matter how much I Love Iterplexed 

It's just not me

Hmp.  Can I do another 60?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sitting here thinking about using HTN until June. It's almost April.....I feel product A-D-D starting to set in.
> 
> I need to get a grip.
> 
> It would be too hard for me to have 1 Line. Don't see it happening, no matter how much I Love Iterplexed
> 
> It's just not me
> 
> Hmp.  Can I do another 60?


well i know i cant use just one line for more than a week if that.
i understand your struggle


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i think Che could! there are no more new products in the world for her to try  you either T! The only reason why I don't think you can make it is bcuz when u luv a company you will haul from them on Tuesday, then Thursday, then Saturday, then Monday, then Wednesday lmaooo...BFH, HTN, ring a bell? lol!


 


beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaaoooo! i didn't know how u were gonna take that one gurl lol! im finna sit all the way down though cuz i knx i was wrong for that lol! I know a couple of months ago BFH was like "Ms T can u please let ur first order arrive safely to ur doorstep before you place the next 8 orders" lol! Gurl you are the reason those prices went up, they saw ur 8 orders in less than 48 hours and thought the demand went up lol! Ok Im done messing with you! I know you can do it in April hun!


 


chebaby said:


> omg everybody is acting a fool today. SO finally texted me back and this is what he said:
> 
> SO: im not betting you. just buy the products yourself you damn junky
> me: no punk, i want you to bet me
> SO:no, dont put me in the middle of your deranged mind games.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well i know i cant use just one line for more than a week if that.
> *i understand your struggle*


 
chebaby

Girl...I know you Do!

Lemme lay it down.  I got a meeting at Eight O Rock!


----------



## chebaby

i think i might brush out my hair tonight with my TT and do chinny bumps or whatever they are called. maybe lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I know you Do!
> 
> Lemme lay it down.  I got a meeting at *Eight O Rock!*


 girl id have to tell them to give me a re cap of what happened in the meeting cause i aint making it


----------



## Shay72

Oops forgot why I originally came in here...

Finished a Claudie's Protein Conditioner. I have plenty of back ups. Also just found out Ayurnatural is finally selling Rhassoul Clay so Anita Grant just got kicked to the curb. I'm trying to kick Sunshine to the curb too because that Natural Jenesis Shea Sorbet is exactly like the whipped light version of sunshine. Sunshine either comes as whipped & light or really, really, really, really, creamy depending on the batch. Sunshine's scent is better though . I think I'm addicted to sunshine anyway so I don't know if I can ever give it up .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd drink a  _Coke _ONLY if I could NOT Get My Hands on a Pepsi
> 
> And Hopefully...That will Neva' Eva' happen.


 
lmaooo! IDareT'sHair always has some emoticons and smileys I aint never seen before! Yall know that iphone commercial that says "there's an app for that"? When T types she says "there's an emoticon for that" lol! The cutest smileys ever lol!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaooo! @IDareT'sHair always has some emoticons and smileys I aint never seen before! Yall know that iphone commercial that says "*there's an app for that"*? When T types she says *"there's an emoticon for that"* lol! The cutest smileys ever lol!


lmao


----------



## rosalindb

I am down to my last pretty wrap. I just checked and I ordered them December 2009. I bought 3 of them so on average the two I used so far have lasted just over a year each but they were pretty raggedy 

I would like to restock in the next few months if they have a sale.  I have been checking their site the last few days and it states they are out of stock.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

I'm feeling good the scalp not itching after one day of treatment! I got my KBB mask, brought some shea moisture conditioner to try so I'm do inventory and see what else I might need before tomorrow. I don't think I need anything for hair and I have plenty of KCKT. 
chebaby, that dew just stink Oh I need a good setting lotion to try my roller wraps, is anyone rollersetting?  
IDareT'sHair, how are you wearing your hair these days?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....You know I can't do it.
> 
> They betta' bet @La Colocha





chebaby said:


> where La at? if she win she gonna have kbb all up and through the house. but then again that aint much since kbb so pricey. think of all the dew you can buy @La Colocha.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. @La Colocha be done took that Monneee She don't play.
> 
> I know I's Gets Weak.
> 
> That's why @Charz and @beautyaddict1913 is Clownin' Me.
> 
> _*but imma try reallllll hard tho'*_





Charz said:


> betting @La Colocha is like kissing my money away lol





chebaby said:


> true true



Lmao, naw yall better not bet me if you want your money,. T made it though january or was it feb? But she made it through, she can do it again.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, naw yall better not bet me if you want your money,. T made it though january or was it feb? But she made it through, she can do it again.


Not quite as T did buy one thing but for T, that was brilliant


----------



## Charz

I put in last night some QB BRBC and topped it off with QB OHHB. Softest hair ever, even more soft then the hair dew.

I think I'm tired of the smell of my hair dew. I might put it on the exchange board.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yall are making me want a pepsi, and i dont even like sodas! Pepsi isn't common here anyway so I don't think I like it, prolly haven't had one since I was a kid, this is a coca cola classic state!


 


rosalindb said:


> I am down to my last pretty wrap. I just checked and I ordered them December 2009. I bought 3 of them so on average the two I used so far have lasted just over a year each but they were pretty raggedy
> 
> I would like to restock in the next few months if they have a sale. I have been checking their site the last few days and it states they are out of stock.


 
beautyaddict1913 - I'm a Coca-Cola addict.  Must be a Southern thang!  When my mom was pregnant with me , she drank 6 per day.  They had to forbid her from drinking them.  When I was a teenager I was addicted to Doritos and Coca-Cola.  I remember the first day that I got my braces I could not chew the Doritos, so I sucked them until they softened and "ranshed" (rinsed) it down with Coca-Cola. (I know it's disgusting) If I don't get a Coca-Cola Classic...I have the shakes.  That's why I am :fat:.  Coca-Cola is my crack.  y'all can take all my hair care products...but don't mess with my Drank and my eats!

I don't mess with that Pepsi. 

rosalindb What's a Pretty Wrap?


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> I'm feeling good the scalp not itching after one day of treatment! I got my KBB mask, *brought some shea moisture conditioner to try *so I'm do inventory and see what else I might need before tomorrow. I don't think I need anything for hair and I have plenty of KCKT.


Glad that your scalp is feeling better. Take care trying something new if your scalp has not fully recovered. 

With regards to the homemade deodorant, I thought the 60% bicarbonate of soda (BOS) and 40% cornstarch was still a little too strong so I tried the 50/50 mix a few days ago. This time I added sage essential oil which I have used in my previous deodorant of aloe gel & witch hazel. The BOS and sage essential oil together was much worse than when I first used 100% bicarbonate of soda. I burned so bad that my armpits literally blistered  

I am pretty sure they will be permanent scarred but at least the scars are not easily visible. I am slathering shea butter on them at night to lessen the scars.

I made a batch with just 25% BOS and 75% cornstarch and just added a little bit of organic lavender oil and a couple of drops of tea tree oil and used that for a couple of days. I am now off work until Monday and will not using anything during this time except for pure organic virgin coconut oil which some people have posted worked for them as a deodorant. I tried it yesterday and it did help I will see how it goes for the next few days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> I put in last night some QB BRBC and topped it off with QB OHHB. Softest hair ever, even more soft then the hair dew.
> 
> I think I'm tired of the smell of my hair dew. *I might put it on the exchange board*.


 
Charz if you decide to get rid of it let me know. I have a new jar of OHHB we can swap if you like.


----------



## bronzebomb

Woo-hoo! y'all know AfroVeda is having a sale...right????

I'm going to try the Ashlii and Amla and STRENGTH Blueberry & Pomegranate Silk-N-Strengthen Spray


----------



## rosalindb

bronzebomb prettywrap.com sells silk scarves, I have been using these at night. I might need to look for an alternative.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb
I was addicted to doritos & pepsi. I used to be addicted to coffee too. These days I still only drink coffee on a regular and that is only 1 time a day during the week.


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> @bronzebomb
> I was addicted to doritos & pepsi. I used to be addicted to coffee too. These days I still only drink coffee on a regular and that is only 1 time a day during the week.


 
Shay72

I "like" coffee, I  Coca-Cola.  However, I'm trying to limit both as well.

I just went to the cafe to get a soda...maybe I'll try Ginger ale..


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Glad that your scalp is feeling better. Take care trying something new if your scalp has not fully recovered.
> 
> With regards to the homemade deodorant, I thought the 60% bicarbonate of soda (BOS) and 40% cornstarch was still a little too strong so I tried the 50/50 mix a few days ago. This time I added sage essential oil which I have used in my previous deodorant of aloe gel & witch hazel. The BOS and sage essential oil together was much worse than when I first used 100% bicarbonate of soda. I burned so bad that my armpits literally blistered
> 
> I am pretty sure they will be permanent scarred but at least the scars are not easily visible. I am slathering shea butter on them at night to lessen the scars.
> 
> I made a batch with just 25% BOS and 75% cornstarch and just added a little bit of organic lavender oil and a couple of drops of tea tree oil and used that for a couple of days. I am now off work until Monday and will not using anything during this time except for pure organic virgin coconut oil which some people have posted worked for them as a deodorant. I tried it yesterday and it did help I will see how it goes for the next few days.


 

ROSAlinb, I'm not putting anything on my scalp it will closer to the ends for a while. I used regular store baking soda for my deordant and use your recipe which was great but I'll probably won't use shea butter and just use an oil less thickness.


----------



## Charz

curlyhersheygirl

I would so trade you! I have like 85% left of the 16 ounce.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz you are in love with Qhemet, huh?  That's a good solid line/brand.


----------



## Charz

@bronzebomb

If Qhem came out with a Protein Treatment, a strong curl definer and Bulk Conditioner I would only buy from her line.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> If Qhem came out with a Protein Treatment, a strong curl definer and Bulk Conditioner I would only buy from her line.


 
Same here.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> If Qhem came out with a Protein Treatment, a strong curl definer and Bulk Conditioner I would only buy from her line.


 


curlyhersheygirl said:


> Same here.


 
That says it all!  You probably should suggest it!

But you are right, it's possibly the best line.  Maybe that's why I keep Oyin and Komaza in the rotation.  The Curl Definer is probably the most important item missing from her line.  Hopefully the Aethiopica Cream will work for me.


----------



## natura87

I decided to use a pass and buy something finally. I was initailly going to get some Qhemet but the Shea Moisture sale was too good to pass up. Its BOGO, much cheaper, I can get it locally and it smells divine.

I used up a Giovanni Wheat Protein poo and a Suave CWB conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 if you haven't gone to walgreens already there is also a 15% off coupon for today only you can also use.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> natura87 if you haven't gone to walgreens already there is also a 15% off coupon for today only you can also use.



Barnacles. I was a bit distracted, so I missed it. I had my cousin with me and that boy gets into everything. The cashier was a black girl and when she rung it up and saw the price sh started to look at it like "Ohhh."


There is a 5 dollar coupon if you sign up with Walgreens to get emails and stuff so then it would be 2 for 5 which is a crazy good deal.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! What a day! I had to go to court all morning with 2 clients, so that meant back and forth between two courthouses! I had to remove my hair zing 6 times today! I mean 6!! I was sooo mad! My hair was so cute though so it didn't mess me up too much bcuz my makeup was fierce - so simple - studiofix on my face, MAC Rule on my cheeks, Maybelline Falsies mascara on my lashes, & MAC Cultured & Backlit on my lips - a 3 minute miracle on the drive into downtown!

Next time I go to court I will tell them that my hair zing is sewed onto my hair and I can't remove it lmaaoooo! I don't have type 1 hair where I can just take out my hair clips and put them back in and who cares if its messy! Stuff has to be strategically placed in my type 4 hair and it has to be NEAT lol!

Last night I didn't co-wash bcuz I didn't workout. I moisturized my hair with kbb milk & sealed with MHC hair grease. Thanks IDareT'sHair! I LOVE that grease! I think it could replace my Oyin BSP! MHC offers 6 jars for $30 but that would be really IDareT-ish of me to go ahead and haul like that after only using something once lmaoo! Im kidding, just giving my friend a hard time! But I am going to make a few last purchases tonight since Im on no-buy in April and I am getting weaved up first thing Saturday morning! Hopefully I can get off work early tomoro to give me all day to prep my hair! Im excited but its bittersweet!


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
last night i tried a dry braid out but didnt like the way it turned out so today i conditioned with claudie's protein and i left it in for about 15 minutes. i did not follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. i dried my hair in my towel and could see my curls in the front returning so then i found a little cj strengthening conditioner in my shower and used that as a leave in and slicked my hair back in a low pony using donna marie dcc to smooth back.

the dcc is fastly becoming my fave styler. its thick but not as dense as the komaza califia pudding so i think the dcc has it beat. i love that stuff.

tonight im just gonna tie my hair back with my scarf and continue to wear this puff with no added moisture until sunday.

sunday i will pre poo for an hour with the rest of my claudies protein, shampoo with aphogee and then follow up with komaza protein for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon ladies! What a day! I had to go to court all morning with 2 clients, so that meant back and forth between two courthouses! I had to remove my hair zing 6 times today! I mean 6!! I was sooo mad! My hair was so cute though so it didn't mess me up too much bcuz my makeup was fierce - so simple - studiofix on my face, MAC Rule on my cheeks, Maybelline Falsies mascara on my lashes, & MAC Cultured & Backlit on my lips - a 3 minute miracle on the drive into downtown!
> 
> Next time I go to court I will tell them that my hair zing is sewed onto my hair and I can't remove it lmaaoooo! I don't have type 1 hair where I can just take out my hair clips and put them back in and who cares if its messy! Stuff has to be strategically placed in my type 4 hair and it has to be NEAT lol!
> 
> Last night I didn't co-wash bcuz I didn't workout. I moisturized my hair with kbb milk & sealed with MHC hair grease. Thanks @IDareT'sHair! I LOVE that grease! I think it could replace my Oyin BSP! MHC offers 6 jars for $30 but that would be really IDareT-ish of me to go ahead and haul like that after only using something once lmaoo! Im kidding, just giving my friend a hard time! But I am going to make a few last purchases tonight since Im on no-buy in April and I am getting weaved up first thing Saturday morning! Hopefully I can get off work early tomoro to give me all day to prep my hair! Im excited but its bittersweet!


i started to get the mhc grease the last time i was at my local store. its only $6. but i dont really grease my scalp. or is it a pomade like bsp and HV almond glaze?


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> If Qhem came out with a Protein Treatment, a strong curl definer and Bulk Conditioner I would only buy from her line.


im not a huge qhemet fan but i would surely try her protein and curl definer. she has great products they just arent the best for my hair.
i have to give that to oyin. but again, oyin needs a protein conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

Going to a friend's birthday celebration tonight. Gotta decide if I want to do anything new with ShayShay.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i started to get the mhc grease the last time i was at my local store. its only $6. but i dont really grease my scalp. or is it a pomade like bsp and HV almond glaze?


 
chebaby its a true grease but you know grease kinda acts like a pomade, you can seal with it and it smooths your hair. Thats all my mom used on me when I was little - Nexxus leave-in & Blue Magic, I had NEVER owned gel until 2010 lol. But MHC is more oily and thinner than a pomade. I used it to seal and on my edges. I wouldn't grease my scalp with it either! You would love the peach smell too!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby its a true grease but you know grease kinda acts like a pomade, you can seal with it and it smooths your hair. Thats all my mom used on me when I was little - Nexxus leave-in & Blue Magic, I had NEVER owned gel until 2010 lol. But MHC is more oily and thinner than a pomade. I used it to seal and on my edges. I wouldn't grease my scalp with it either! You would love the peach smell too!


oh i love the smell of peach i may pick it up next time i see it, thanx for the review.
its probably great for the summer since its lighter than bsp and smells like peaches lol. yea im gonna pick it up tomorrow


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just got home from the gym and getting dd. It was so hard to get myself motivated today. My dad told me if you don't move around won't nothing get done and he is right. Anyway nothing going on with my hair today, its still soft from the shea moisture, going to figure out what i am going to use for wash day tommorrow.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*What have yall used up for the month of March?*
I can remember using up a KBB Hair Masque, an SSI Avocado condish, some oils, a Taliah Waajid PMB, and some KCKT. Im getting ready to use up another KBB Milk!


----------



## chebaby

what ive used up:
i dont remember
ETA: i know i used up a AO GPB but i cant remember anything else. maybe thats all ive used up.
ETA: oh i used up a MHC olive you and kbb hair mask

my combs and brush shipped today


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> what ive used up:
> i dont remember
> ETA: i know i used up a AO GPB but i cant remember anything else. maybe thats all ive used up.
> ETA: oh i used up a MHC olive you and kbb hair mask
> 
> *my combs and brush shipped today*


That was fast


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That was fast


i know, im glad they ship fast because if the mini comb is too small ill order the jumbo. they get the jumbo in i think on the 4th or 8th


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *What have yall used up for the month of March?*
> I can remember using up a KBB Hair Masque, an SSI Avocado condish, some oils, a Taliah Waajid PMB, and some KCKT. Im getting ready to use up another KBB Milk!



I can't remember, think a kbb hair mask and something else. I can barely remember what i did yesterday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Time is going by sooo slow! I get off in 30 minutes! I tried taking a 20 minute power nap but my co-worker woke me up after about 10 minutes lol! So I just made a cup of purple acai & blueberry green tea sweetened with stevia! This stuff is AWESOME! I feel a little energy already! I thought I was going to need to go home and have a nap before going to the gym but I can go straight there now! I am going to go home and co-wash with KBB condish so that I can see if it were that or the EVOO that made my hair dry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *how are you wearing your hair these days?*


 
Ltown

Wigerplexed


----------



## La Colocha

I am so tempted to go back and get more shea moisture and try some of the other products. At this point im just being greedy, lmao. Tell the truth and shame the devil. No one is buying it so im like will the manager really reorder it for me when i need more. Me and him need to have a little come to jeezus.

Wash day tomorrow, wash with shea moisture shampoo, dc and detangle with kbb mask, moisturize and braid with hair dew and kbn oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha which of the shampoos did you purchase?


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha which of the shampoos did you purchase?



The moisturizing shea butter shampoo with the yellow label. Matter of fact i don't want to try the other products, just get more shampoo and conditioner. I have until tomorrow night to decide.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> The moisturizing shea butter shampoo with the yellow label. Matter of fact i don't want to try the other products, just get more shampoo and conditioner. I have until tomorrow night to decide.


 
The new masks are intriguing but I will wait for reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....

How's everyone doing?  My BFH Shine Rinse(s) came today and My BAQ Henna & Indigo.  So I got a little something today.

Just did my HTN Regi for the evening.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The new masks are intriguing but I will wait for reviews.



Which one are you looking at, i have used the shea mask and its really thick. It was ok, it worked better for me to baggy my ends with than a dc.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *What have yall used up for the month of March?*
> I can remember using up a KBB Hair Masque, an SSI Avocado condish, some oils, a Taliah Waajid PMB, and some KCKT. Im getting ready to use up another KBB Milk!




A Giovanni poo, a Suave conditioner and a few other things I cant remember. I was in braids for most of the month though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Which one are you looking at, i have used the shea mask and its really thick. It was ok, it worked better for me to baggy my ends with than a dc.


 
That one and the two new ones from the yucca/baobab & black soap lines.

I wasn't impressed with the smoothie. I wanted to use it as a styler but it didn't work .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, naw yall better not bet me if you want your money,. *T made it though january or was it feb? But she made it through, she can do it again.*


 
La Colocha

Thanks Girl.



rosalindb said:


> *Not quite as T did buy one thing but for T, that was brilliant*


 
rosalindb

.................erplexed


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> rosalindb
> 
> .................erplexed


Awww sorry T. Honestly I think you did brilliantly, the time before that you tried to do a no-buy for the month and I think you bought something on the 2nd or 3rd day. The fact that you went for a whole month and just bought one thing is great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Awww sorry T. Honestly I think you did brilliantly, *the time before that you tried to do a no-buy for the month and I think you bought something on the 2nd or 3rd day.* The fact that you went for a whole month and just bought one thing is great


 
@rosalindb

Thanks Girl I'm Clownin' You Cause You got me on Straight Blast

How You Gone Play Me Like That?

It was the 2nd Day


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That one and the two new ones from the *yucca/baobab & black soap lines.
> *
> I wasn't impressed with the smoothie. I wanted to use it as a styler but it didn't work .



I couldnt find this. I only saw the Coconut and Hibiscus.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rosalindb
> 
> Thanks Girl I'm Clownin' You Cause You got me on Straight Blast
> 
> How You Gone Play Me Like That?
> 
> It was the 2nd Day


LOL looks like I'm on time out again  

3rd attempt at a no-buy for the a month - will this be 3rd time lucky for you?


----------



## natura87

rosalindb said:


> Awww sorry T. Honestly I think you did brilliantly, the time before that you tried to do a no-buy for the month* and I think you bought something on the 2nd or 3rd day.* The fact that you went for a whole month and just bought one thing is great



Now thats just sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> LOL looks like I'm on time out again
> 
> 3rd attempt at a no-buy for the a month - *will this be 3rd time lucky for you?*


 
rosalindb

Girl I sure Hope So!

It would be Marvelous if I could go the entire Summer and until Black Friday.


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy something.
i want this heat cap the local store has. maybe ill start deep conditioning more. maybe itll help with my protein treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want to buy something.
> *i want this heat cap the local store has. maybe ill start deep conditioning more. maybe itll help with my protein treatments.*


 
chebaby

Yeah....I've been using Heat with my Reconstructor(s) and My Protein Rx's.

I read in some thread a while back, that Heat should be used for Protein Rx's to help it penetrate deeper.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I've been using Heat with my Reconstructor(s) and My Protein Rx's.
> 
> I read in some thread a while back, that Heat should be used for Protein Rx's to help it penetrate deeper.


ok you just sold me you know i hate getting under that darn hooded thing but this is a cordless cap. it might be the one with the gel pads you put in the microwave, im not sure.
and lawd knows i need something to help my protein penetrate more.

nine times out of ten ill also pick up the darcys deep conditioner and another komaza protein i really like that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I've been using Heat with my Reconstructor(s) and My Protein Rx's.
> 
> I read in some thread a while back, that Heat should be used for Protein Rx's to help it penetrate deeper.


you want me to pick you up something. its the last day before the no buy right?
nobody bet me so im spending


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok you just sold me you know i hate getting under that darn hooded thing but this is a cordless cap. it might be the one with the gel pads you put in the microwave, im not sure.
> and lawd knows i need something to help my protein penetrate more.
> 
> nine times out of ten ill also pick up the darcys deep conditioner and *another komaza protein i really like that stuff.*


 
@chebaby

I thought you would. You should also try the Honeycomb Rejuvenator. 

If I had an extra one, I'd send it to you, but I don't.erplexed 

I really think you'd like that one too.




chebaby said:


> *you want me to pick you up something.* its the last day before the no buy right?
> *nobody bet me so im spending*


 
@chebaby

Thanks for asking...but no that's okay. Hmp. Wonder why nobody wanted to bet you?  

But errbody wanted to bet me. Something's wrong with that pitcha'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

http://www.komazahaircare.com/products/110/HoneyComb+Hair+Rejuvenator.html


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought you would. You should also try the Honeycomb Rejuvenator.
> 
> If I had an extra one, I'd send it to you, but I don't.erplexed
> 
> I really think you'd like that one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks for asking...but no that's okay. Hmp. Wonder why nobody wanted to bet you?
> 
> But errbody wanted to bet me. Something's wrong with that pitcha'


ill pick up the honey comb too. 

even though you said no, if they have htn on sale ill get you something. i know last time i went they had a small sale on it.

girl i dont know why they wouldnt bet me. i wanted to take someones money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ill pick up the honey comb too.
> 
> even though you said no, if they have htn on sale ill get you something. i know last time i went they had a small sale on it.
> 
> *girl i dont know why they wouldnt bet me. i wanted to take someones money*


 
@chebaby

The Honeycomb gets hard too. And it has Hibiscus And alot of other good stuff.

That amazed me (bolded). Nobody wanted to bet you....but errbody wanted to bet me! Man! What was up with that?erplexed

Hmp. Bettin' me would be like either bettin' LaColocha or Shay So what they thought?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Honeycomb gets hard too. And it has Hibiscus And alot of other good stuff.
> 
> That amazed me (bolded). Nobody wanted to bet you....but errbody wanted to bet me! Man! What was up with that?erplexed
> 
> Hmp. *Bettin' me would be like either bettin' LaColocha or Shay So what they thought?*


 oh ok i think i smell another challenge coming on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Remember when HoneyQuat was all the Rave?  Honeycomb Rejuvenator also has that

I had some Liquid Honeyquat and some Panthenol.

I wanna tell ya'll this crazy story about my Admin....but she 'lurks' from time to time so I won't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh ok i think i smell another challenge coming on.*


 
chebaby

Hmp. Girl..... 

Don't be startin' nothin'.oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Remember when HoneyQuat was all the Rave?  Honeycomb Rejuvenator also has that
> 
> I had some Liquid Honeyquat and some Panthenol.
> 
> I wanna tell ya'll this crazy story about my Admin....but she 'lurks' from time to time so I won't


i remember honeyquat being all the rage. i was light weight interested but back then i was like i aint adding nothing to nothing lol.
the honey comb sounds good. so ill get it. glad it doesnt have neem in it. for some reason im not too fond of neem. and all these companies that do herbs seem like they add neem extract or oil a lot.

now im interested in the admin story


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Girl.....
> 
> Don't be startin' nothin'.oke:


----------



## chebaby

so who got something from the afroveda sale?


----------



## chebaby

oh and i may or may not buy some cj conditioner for a leave in. i forgot what its called but its a repairing treatment in a brown bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> so who got something from the afroveda sale?



I was going to but the coupon wouldn't work so I said f*** it 

SO wanted some more Ginger Root pomade and I was gonna get some stuff erplexed but I took it as a sign.

I finished a HTN Protein leave in and I need to order more stat!!  I'm working on using up my SSI Marula Hemp, also.  Love that stuff!! I'll definitely replace that one. It smells so good,too.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I was going to but the coupon wouldn't work so I said f*** it
> 
> SO wanted some more Ginger Root pomade and I was gonna get some stuff erplexed but I took it as a sign.
> 
> I finished a HTN Protein leave in and I need to order more stat!!  I'm working on using up my SSI Marula Hemp, also.  Love that stuff!! I'll definitely replace that one. It smells so good,too.


i have to remember my htn. i always forget about it. next week ill start back using the protein conditioner, i might even use it as a leave in under something really moisturizing, maybe sunshine.


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of Sunshine, does anyone know how that fundraiser went?


----------



## Brownie518

Shescentit is introducing two new products:

our Papaya Curly Souffle is now ready.  Designed to keep hair moisturized while reducing frizz, providing hold to twists, definition to curls and shine to your lovely tresses.

We also added a Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner to our line. It is meant to help detangle unruly curls, give slip while adding softness and shine.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Shescentit is introducing two new products:
> 
> our Papaya Curly Souffle is now ready.  Designed to keep hair moisturized while reducing frizz, providing hold to twists, definition to curls and shine to your lovely tresses.
> 
> We also added a Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner to our line. It is meant to help detangle unruly curls, give slip while adding softness and shine.


MUST HAVE the papaya souffle   I love SSI.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> *MUST HAVE the papaya souffle* I love SSI.


 
ME TOO! I just saw the email. I'm sad the mango butter is being discontinued though . I guess BSP would replace that in the winter I have one jar left.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> ME TOO! I just saw the email. I'm sad the mango butter is being discontinued though . I guess BSP would replace that in the winter I have one jar left.


I am going to sign up for the newsletter!  Does it list the ingredients?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> MUST HAVE the papaya souffle   I love SSI.


im not a ssi fan but those two products sound good just from the name alone.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I am going to sign up for the newsletter! Does it list the ingredients?


 
 She listed a few ingredients for the conditioner not the styler. 
I wonder if she's having a sale because it said to tune in on FB tomorrow for some kind of deal.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I am going to sign up for the newsletter!  Does it list the ingredients?



@mkd - no it doesn't. Here's a list of products that she's discontinuing:

Below is a list of the products that will no longer be available come April 1st. 

Tea Tree And Grapefruit Herbal Conditioner
Tea Tree Deep Cleansing Shampoo
Green Tea And Hibiscus Conditioner
Olive And Orange Nourishing Conditioner.
Mango Butter Cream.


Better get them now if you want them. All this happens April 1st...

_Fortifying Hair Masque will be temporarily unavailable as we slightly  reformulate it with added ingredients such at Egg protein, Argan oil and  Ceramides.  This is a serious protein conditioner formulated for  protein lovers. It will also be accompanied by a new more delicious  fragrance.


Banana Brulee will now have a single fragrance.  We’re losing the current fragrances and sticking to a singular  fragrance. Lighter, fresher and summer like. 
Seyani Hair Butter and  Kiwi Kiss Hair Butters will now have a new singular fragrance. When the  current fragrance options are depleted we will not be restocking them.

_ETA: The disc. items are already gone...


----------



## Charz

um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - no it doesn't. Here's a list of products that she's discontinuing:
> 
> Below is a list of the products that will no longer be available come April 1st.
> 
> Tea Tree And Grapefruit Herbal Conditioner
> Tea Tree Deep Cleansing Shampoo
> Green Tea And Hibiscus Conditioner
> Olive And Orange Nourishing Conditioner.
> Mango Butter Cream.
> 
> 
> Better get them now if you want them. All this happens April 1st...
> 
> _Fortifying Hair Masque will be temporarily unavailable as we slightly  reformulate it with added ingredients such at Egg protein, Argan oil and  Ceramides.  This is a serious protein conditioner formulated for  protein lovers. It will also be accompanied by a new more delicious  fragrance.
> 
> 
> Banana Brulee will now have a single fragrance.  We’re losing the current fragrances and sticking to a singular  fragrance. Lighter, fresher and summer like.
> Seyani Hair Butter and  Kiwi Kiss Hair Butters will now have a new singular fragrance. When the  current fragrance options are depleted we will not be restocking them.
> 
> _ETA: The disc. items are already gone...


Wow, she is making big changes!  I guess those products were not selling well.  At least the okra is safe


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - no it doesn't. Here's a list of products that she's discontinuing:
> 
> Below is a list of the products that will no longer be available come April 1st.
> 
> Tea Tree And Grapefruit Herbal Conditioner
> Tea Tree Deep Cleansing Shampoo
> Green Tea And Hibiscus Conditioner
> Olive And Orange Nourishing Conditioner.
> Mango Butter Cream.
> 
> 
> Better get them now if you want them. All this happens April 1st...
> 
> _*Fortifying Hair Masque will be temporarily unavailable as we slightly  reformulate it with added ingredients such at Egg protein, Argan oil and  Ceramides.  This is a serious protein conditioner formulated for  protein lovers. It will also be accompanied by a new more delicious  fragrance.*
> 
> 
> Banana Brulee will now have a single fragrance.  We’re losing the current fragrances and sticking to a singular  fragrance. Lighter, fresher and summer like.
> Seyani Hair Butter and  Kiwi Kiss Hair Butters will now have a new singular fragrance. When the  current fragrance options are depleted we will not be restocking them.
> 
> _ETA: The disc. items are already gone...


the bolded is something i would try with the new added protein it was an ok conditioner before but with the added conditioner id give it another try.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?


honestly im not too fond of anything so far. the shea butter conditioner has zero slip for me. and i dont remember it being all that moisturizing. the shea butter hair mask was a mess on my hair. it was unnecessarily too thick and just sat on top of my hair, when i rinsed it was as if i never conditioned. my hair wasnt hard or dry it just didnt feel like i did anything to it.
the coconut and hibiscus milk was ok. not too different than any other leave in. the smoothie i have but am still trying it out.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> I was going to but the coupon wouldn't work so I said f*** it
> 
> SO wanted some more Ginger Root pomade and I was gonna get some stuff erplexed but I took it as a sign.
> 
> I finished a HTN Protein leave in and I need to order more stat!!  I'm working on using up my SSI Marula Hemp, also.  Love that stuff!! I'll definitely replace that one. It smells so good,too.


 


chebaby said:


> so who got something from the afroveda sale?


 

Y'all know I like AfroVeda, but when I tired to order the coupon did not work....so I emailed her.  It should work now.

So I attempted again, and the shipping was $11 for 2 items.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?


 
Its really hit or miss! I love the deep treatment masque as a DC but I hear a lot of ladies on NC rave about preferring it as a leave in. I love the smoothie as a moisturizer, not a styler. I HATED the milk - it made my hair really dry! I think you just have to figure out how those products work then go from there. I have been really wanting to try the original shea moisture leave-in, its not sold in the bss here, is it sold there by yall?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I've been using Heat with my Reconstructor(s) and My Protein Rx's.
> 
> I read in some thread a while back, that Heat should be used for Protein Rx's to help it penetrate deeper.


 
yup, the first time I used the Claudie's I used it with just a shower cap and nothing happened. After that I used it under the PIBBS and my hair got hard - not like potato chips or anything - but in a good way lol...LOVED it!

Im sitting here now with KBB conditioner under a shower cap, getting ready to rinse and apply kbb milk and MHC grease, gonna do 8 large braids and wear a hair zing again in the morning!

Do yall wanna know a secret? Yall know the convertible bras? I NEVER use the straps so I take the straps from them and wear them as headbands - they are PERFECT - adjustable, lined in satin, the right size! I love it! I learned it on yt and have been doing it for a few months now!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> rosalindb
> 
> Girl I sure Hope So!
> 
> *It would be Marvelous if I could go the entire Summer and until Black Friday*.


IDareT'sHair If you managed that T, it would be amazing. 
Charz you could increase your stake (you could throw in a 55 inch TV for T if she succeeded don't worry I think you are safe) 



chebaby said:


> i remember honeyquat being all the rage. i was light weight interested but back then i was like i aint adding nothing to nothing lol.
> the honey comb sounds good. so ill get it. *glad it doesnt have neem in it. for some reason im not too fond of neem*. and all these companies that do herbs seem like they add neem extract or oil a lot.
> 
> now im interested in the admin story



chebaby - what is about neem extract that you do not like. Can you smell the neem. I have some neem oil and it stinks  I literally had it for over a year before I dared to use it. I treat it as if it was an essential oil and literally just add a few drop to 500ml of body oil. Someone posted on NP the other day that it smelt like a pig farm


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I am so tempted to go back and get more shea moisture and try some of the other products. At this point im just being greedy, lmao. Tell the truth and shame the devil. No one is buying it so im like will the manager really reorder it for me when i need more. Me and him need to have a little come to jeezus.
> 
> Wash day tomorrow, wash with shea moisture shampoo, dc and detangle with kbb mask, moisturize and braid with hair dew and kbn oil.


That's funny about "come to jeezus". I say that all the time. Matter of fact one of my coworkers called me yesterday and requested one bc she was feeling bad about something she knows she shouldn't have. When I use it mostly relates to some of this trifling part time staff we have. But see they don't play with me. I'm known as a fun & laid back supervisor as long as you're doing your job. But they also know I do not suffer fools kindly. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *What have yall used up for the month of March?*
> I can remember using up a KBB Hair Masque, an SSI Avocado condish, some oils, a Taliah Waajid PMB, and some KCKT. Im getting ready to use up another KBB Milk!


I used up Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream, Natural Jenesis Shampoo, Grapeseed oil, Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed Conditioner, Qhemet's BRBCx2, NJ Coco Meringue, Honey Hemp, Rhassoul Clay, Acai Berry, and Claudie's Reconstructor 



Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of Sunshine, does anyone know how that fundraiser went?


Don't know but I haven't donated anything.



Brownie518 said:


> _Fortifying Hair Masque will be temporarily unavailable as we slightly reformulate it with added ingredients such at Egg protein, Argan oil and Ceramides. This is a serious protein conditioner formulated for protein lovers. It will also be accompanied by a new more delicious fragrance._


Will be revisiting this now 



chebaby said:


> the bolded is something i would try with the new added protein it was an ok conditioner before but with the added conditioner id give it another try.


Exactly



Charz said:


> um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?


I love the line. Matter of fact I will be acting a fool online yep: too lazy to go anywhere today). I will be getting the restorative conditioner, deep treatment masque, coconut & hibiscus shine mist, and I want to try out two of the shampoos.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?



Charz ,The restorative conditioner is nice, it gave my hair slip and my hair is still moisturized from wendsday that is all that i used on it. I have not tried the shea butter moisturizing shampoo yet. I liked the dc ok but more as a baggy cream. And i must say if you don't like the scent of frankensence and myrh then you will not like these products with the yellow label, they are very strongly scented but the scent does go away. I don't know where people got a cake batter/frosting smell from.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, well today is the start of my no-buy, i did not get more shea moisture and i won't. I can't get a rain check for later because its not selling so it will probably still be there. I have enough to last until the next bogo. Lawd help me, my friend at work brought me a sample of gucci flora and i want some but i just have to wait. *hums nearer my god to thee*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies...Well I Bought???? 

April Fool's!   

GOT 'CHA!

Yep. I'm ready to do this Thang.

I'll Holla'

Lawd...I hope I make iterplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies...Well I Bought????
> 
> April Fool's!
> 
> GOT 'CHA!
> 
> Yep. I'm ready to do this Thang.
> 
> I'll Holla'
> 
> Lawd...I hope I make iterplexed



Morning t, yes it is april fools, let me call my boss and tell her that i quit.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, 

I'm good on the no buy for hair products, I got some JOICO at TJ max, and Elasta foam wrap yesterday. I still have my HV coming but that was already paid for

I will be selling my Karhisma henna and indigo so whomever not on a no buy it will go on the exchange. 

mkd, I used the Donna Marie curly creme and it works fine this morning but my hair wasn't completely dry so it end up frizzy but that technique not the creme. See yall I'm learning, I didn't diffuse it dry. 

I'm sure I can use anything now that I have a technique down(diffuser) my braidout worked with qhem and CD so I may revisit some others that I have in my stash like shea moisture since it local and the ingredient are good for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?


 
Charz I like the shampoos. I've tried the moisture retention and the coconut/hibiscus. The moisture retention one reminds me of a cleansing conditioner. It's a bit more moisturizing than the coconut; which to me is similar to giovanni's 50/50.

The hair milk from the coconut line was moisturizing and worked well as a leave in. The smoothie didn't work for me as a styler and the moisture level was just ok. 

I use the coconut mist as a styler base and I like it for that but not refreshing.


----------



## Charz

curlyhersheygirl I have not fogotten about you.

Has anyone ever deep conditioned and left the DC in?

I wanna DC with AOHC but I don't wanna rinse it out, cuz it's spensive


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl *I have not fogotten about you.*
> 
> *Has anyone ever deep conditioned and left the DC in?*
> 
> I wanna DC with AOHC but I don't wanna rinse it out, cuz it's spensive


 
Charz no sweat.

 @ second bolded I've heard it done but haven't done it myself.


----------



## Charz

curlyhersheygirl

like what's the benefit of washing out the DC and just going to add a leave in conditioner anyway?

I think I'm done growing my hair and protective styling. My hair is too long. I can't imagine it being longer than SL shrunken. I am tempted to chop some of it off. When I get my hair dyed in June I am getting a 2-3 inch trim.

I'm wearing my hair out everyday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> like what's the benefit of washing out the DC and just going to add a leave in conditioner anyway?
> 
> I think I'm done growing my hair and protective styling. My hair is too long. I can't imagine it being longer than SL shrunken. I am tempted to chop some of it off. When I get my hair dyed in June I am getting a 2-3 inch trim.
> 
> I'm wearing my hair out everyday.


 
Charz
You're right. People use regular conditioners as leave ins all the time.
Last week I steamed with QB's MTCG and it absorbed so well into my hair I didn't want to rinse. I think I will try it.


----------



## La Colocha

This no-buy is going to be rough this month. I can tell, i am not usually back home this early on friday from running. I passed by all the stores and kept it moving. I guess i can switch my focus on making money than spending this month. *sigh*.


----------



## Charz

If I use use AOHC and sit under the steamer and not wash it out, it will save me some steps in my regimin.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Charz
> You're right. People use regular conditioners as leave ins all the time.
> Last week I steamed with QB's MTCG and it absorbed so well into my hair I didn't want to rinse. I think I will try it.


 


Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> like what's the benefit of washing out the DC and just going to add a leave in conditioner anyway?
> 
> I think I'm done growing my hair and protective styling. My hair is too long. I can't imagine it being longer than SL shrunken. I am tempted to chop some of it off. When I get my hair dyed in June I am getting a 2-3 inch trim.
> 
> I'm wearing my hair out everyday.


 
Charz, and curlyhersheygirl, imo some dc don't have the same ingredient that leave in do. I always use leave in that have detangling ingredients so that why I use them. But you both are right.


----------



## Charz

Ltown I detangle with a bulk conditioner before I DC, so when I have the DC in my hair it's already detangled. I think imma just DC with Qhemet's AOHC and just leave it in my hair.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> like what's the benefit of washing out the DC and just going to add a leave in conditioner anyway?
> 
> I think I'm done growing my hair and protective styling. My hair is too long. I can't imagine it being longer than SL shrunken. I am tempted to chop some of it off. When I get my hair dyed in June I am getting a 2-3 inch trim.
> 
> I'm wearing my hair out everyday.


 Me too Charz,  i haven't worn a protective style since i got my hair cut.  I will be trimming and cutting my layers every 3 months too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shescentit sale as posted on FB

Happy First of April. Today's promo is no joke. Take 20% off of your entire purchase, just enter promo code "APRIL11" when checking out. Sale ends at 11:59 pm today and there's a minimum purchase of $10.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Shescentit sale as posted on FB
> 
> Happy First of April. Today's promo is no joke. Take 20% off of your entire purchase, just enter promo code "APRIL11" when checking out. Sale ends at 11:59 pm today and there's a minimum purchase of $10.


 
Thought about it a minute but will wait until they reformulate the hair fortifying masque.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I have not fogotten about you.
> 
> Has anyone ever deep conditioned and left the DC in?
> 
> I wanna DC with AOHC but I don't wanna rinse it out, cuz it's spensive


 
Charz I have left in Sitrinillah, but I currently DC using the relaxer method and thats way too much to typically leave in for me!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So last night when I logged off of here i was exhausted and thought I would take a 20 minute nap before rinsing out the KBB condish. Well I didn't wake up until 5:45 am lol. I rinsed the condish out and my hair dried very quickly, so I figured out thats what made my hair dry, not the EVOO. The KBB has silk protein so that could be it. My hair likes the SM Smoothie and it has silk protein so idk why the silk in the KBB bothered me. I had to baggy about 20 mins with OHHB, then I applied kbb milk and MHC grease to seal and slicked my hair into a hair zing. Sooo disappointed about the KBB condish. Tonight is wash night so I will be letting yall know what I end up doing. My hair appt is in the morning and i will post pics to show yall when its done!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> um ladies whatchu think about shea moisture?




So far so good.


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all be careful with your online charges.  I was a victim to fraudulant credit card purchases.  Bank of America is investigating the charges.

My tummy hurts...stress.


----------



## natura87

I cowashed with Suave WCB, Used the Shea Moisture milk as a leave in and used the smoothie over it. Yanno, just to try it out. I love the smell.


----------



## SimJam

Charz;13138745 
[B said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever deep conditioned and left the DC in?[/B]
> 
> I wanna DC with AOHC but I don't wanna rinse it out, cuz it's spensive


 
for the last 2 weeks Ive left my BFH conditioners in after steaming, I just twist up my hair with it in.

oh and I got one of those hair therapy gel pack things ... me likey


----------



## chebaby

rosalindb said:


> @IDareT'sHair If you managed that T, it would be amazing.
> @Charz you could increase your stake (you could throw in a 55 inch TV for T if she succeeded don't worry I think you are safe)
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby - what is about neem extract that you do not like. Can you smell the neem. I have some neem oil and it stinks  I literally had it for over a year before I dared to use it. I treat it as if it was an essential oil and literally just add a few drop to 500ml of body oil. Someone posted on NP the other day that it smelt like a pig farm


no, its nothing "wrong" with the oil or extract. its just one of those things for some reason i dont really like. i have a few products with neem in it but i dont use them often. when it comes to oils and herbs im very particular.
im not that fond of peppermint oil either but i would use it over neem.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
today i purchased:
mhc hair grease (thanx beautyaddict, that stuff smells good and i love the texture)
darcys deep conditioner
curl hair towel(now i can throw away my old one. i think 2 comes in this pack but not sure)
heat cap
cj curl fix hair treatment(im going to use this to co wash tomorrow and as a leave in on my wash and go)

i hope the curl fix works great as a leave in because i really want to wear a wash and go tomorrow.

sunday when i do my braid out with the dew and dcc im going to seal my ends with mhc grease. i love the texture. it melts instantly and i can tell its gonna give great shine.


----------



## chebaby

oh and if i end up loving mhc grease im gonna start using that instead of bsp because bsp is $4 more and they are the same size.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm good on the no buy for hair products, I got some JOICO at TJ max, and Elasta foam wrap yesterday. I still have my HV coming but that was already paid for
> 
> I will be selling my Karhisma henna and indigo so whomever not on a no buy it will go on the exchange.
> 
> @mkd, I used the Donna Marie curly creme and it works fine this morning but my hair wasn't completely dry so it end up frizzy but that technique not the creme. See yall I'm learning, I didn't diffuse it dry.
> 
> I'm sure I can use anything now that I have a technique down(diffuser) my braidout worked with qhem and CD so I may revisit some others that I have in my stash like shea moisture since it local and the ingredient are good for me.


im glad you are learning your hair

i wanna do this no buy with yall i know i said aint no way i would even try but i really want to now. plus, theres nothing else i want so if now isnt the best time i dont know when will be


----------



## Charz

I wonder how long a jar of QB CTDG would last me to detangle with? Hmmm.

I would love to just use one line of productsssss


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I wonder how long a jar of QB CTDG would last me to detangle with? Hmmm.
> 
> I would love to just use one line of productsssss


when i was doing braids every week for about a month i would use what seemed like a ton of CTDG to detangle when taking the braids down. after that month it was like i didnt even put a dent in the jar so i think itll last a long time.
then again that was a year ago so my hair was much shorter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Lovelies ......

I'm under the dryer with Paul Brown Hawaii Resurrect Reconstructor w/Lipids & Kukui Nut Oil.  I forgot how much I loved this reconstructor.

Will finish it up, but won't repurchase.

I just Co-Cleansed with BFH.  Used up 1 Yarrow and Started on Cotton Marshmallow.

Will do a Protein Rx w/HTN and Steam with HV Sitrinillah.  I could possibly use up the HTN and the Sitrinillah (we'll see...they're close).

Will dry, Moisturize & Seal with Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *This no-buy is going to be rough this month. I can tell, i am not usually back home this early on friday from running. I passed by all the stores and kept it moving. I guess i can switch my focus on making money than spending this month. *sigh*.*


 
La Colocha

Come On Girl....WE Can Do It!

May Will be here before you know it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Package from Jasmine's Today.  Everything smells so wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Come On Girl....WE Can Do It!
> 
> May Will be here before you know it!


yes, we can do it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yes, we can do it*


 
chebaby



We Who? 

Hmp.  Somebody musta' offered you that Hunnen


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> We Who?
> 
> Hmp.  Somebody musta' offered you that Hunnen


nope, this was all my bright idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nope, this was all my bright idea*


 
@smh

Lawd....I'm Speechless!  And that _'rarely'_ eva' happens

...... I'm Done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @smh
> 
> Lawd....I'm Speechless!  And that _'rarely'_ eva' happens
> 
> ...... I'm Done.


you underestimate my motivation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl...We gone hafta' _"Chel-e-brate"_ in May!If we make it



Realistically...I know we can all do it...but it's not easy. 

At least, not for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...We gone hafta' _"Chel-e-brate"_ in May!If we make it
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically...I know we can all do it...but it's not easy.
> 
> At least, not for me.


naw its not gonna be easy at all. im real forgetful so i have to really remember that i committed myself to this no buy
i just KNOW im gonna go crazy in May


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Come On Girl....WE Can Do It!
> 
> May Will be here before you know it!



Yeah we can do it.



chebaby said:


> yes, we can do it



Yeah che we can do it



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...We gone hafta' _"Chel-e-brate"_ in May!If we make it
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically...I know we can all do it...but it's not easy.
> 
> At least, not for me.



No its not easy, hair products are a breeze for me but nothing at all. Lawd help me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No its not easy, *hair products are a breeze for me but nothing at all. Lawd help me*.


 
@La Colocha

It's So Funny that it's just the _'opposite'_ for me. I can go w/o buying a bunch of _other_ stuff....

but Products smh  I can't resist!


----------



## chebaby

La, you doing nothing at all???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Hair Day I used Up:

1 BFH Yarrow
1 Jar of Hairveda Sitrinillah
1 Bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein Booster

I will pull out:

Jessicurl WDT
Jasmine Ultra Nourish Hair
Afroveda Ashlii Amala

And yes, I'm mad SSI is having a Sale today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *La, you doing nothing at all???*  :faints:


 
chebaby
La Colocha

Me Too.  I don't need nothing.  I'll buy grocery etc....but nothing extra.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Me Too.  I don't need nothing.  I'll buy grocery etc....but nothing extra.


 ok well ill just be the lil punk and say im only doing no hair stuff. 

i hope my combs come tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> It's So Funny that it's just the _'opposite'_ for me. I can go w/o buying a bunch of _other_ stuff....
> 
> but Products smh  I can't resist!



See when i stop buying hair products i switch to something else and it helps.. the economy.



chebaby said:


> La, you doing nothing at all???



Nothing at all except groceries and my medicine, not even vending machines at work. Nothing, nada, zilch, nech, nan, lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok well ill just be *the lil punk* and say im only doing no hair stuff.
> 
> i hope my combs come tomorrow.



Don't say that, do what you can do, even if you want to go a few weeks at a time, its something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *See when i stop buying hair products i switch to something else *and it helps.. the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing at all except groceries and my medicine, *not even vending machines at work. *Nothing, nada, zilch, nech, nan, lmao.


 
@chebaby
@La Colocha

Hmp I may hafta' get me a Pepsi errr once in awhile at workerplexed

I ain't _switching_ nothing but my Behind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Don't say that, do what you can do, *even if you want to go a few weeks at a time, its something.*


 
chebaby
La Colocha

Yep.  La is right

I knew I needed to "Quit" my foolishness when one of my Customers told me I could be: CURLMART  .......  (that ain't funny smh)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz I've been using the same jar of CTDG every week as part of my prepoo since December and it's still practically full.

I used up a 16oz banana brulee. I have back ups


----------



## rosalindb

Are you just not buying hair products or are you including tools and skincare also?

I do not plan to buy any hair or skin products/ingredients until July at the earliest


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp I may hafta' get me a Pepsi errr once in awhile at workerplexed
> 
> *I ain't switching nothing but my Behind*



..........


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Don't say that, do what you can do, even if you want to go a few weeks at a time, its something.


yea imma just do what i can. but im shooting for the whole month


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp I may hafta' get me a Pepsi errr once in awhile at workerplexed
> 
> I ain't _switching_ nothing but my Behind


girl im 'bout to get me a pepsi right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Are you just not buying hair products or are you including tools and skincare also?*
> 
> I do not plan to buy any hair or skin products/ingredients until July at the earliest


 
rosalindb

I ain't buying nothing but necessities.  Tis All. (Grocery, Meds etc...)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah.  I need to get serious.  They are ackin' a plum fool at work.  Talmbout doin' all these cuts etc....

So I need to get my _financial_ House in Order. 

(No telling what them Clowns might do in the next year)


----------



## Charz

I just detangled a 6 day wash and go with CTDG and this is what I have left: http://twitpic.com/4ftjkl

curlyhersheygirl

This is how much I have left of the dew: http://twitpic.com/4ftjgm


----------



## Charz

Oh it took me 30 min in the shower using a modified denman


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Girl broke me down to Curlmart.  You know it's time to Stop The Madness


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I just detangled a 6 day wash and go with CTDG and this is what I have left: http://twitpic.com/4ftjkl
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> This is how much I have left of the dew: http://twitpic.com/4ftjgm



Charz the ctdg takes a long time it took forever to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Charz *the ctdg takes a long time it took forever to use up*.


 
La Colocha

But that's some good stuff tho'


----------



## Charz

La Colocha curlyhersheygirl

yeah i just left the CTDG in my hair. It's the best detangler I've ever used. But I wish it came in bulk


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> @La Colocha @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> yeah i just left the CTDG in my hair. It's the best detangler I've ever used. But I wish it came in bulk



I used it for a leave in charz, and it was great.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> I wonder how long a jar of QB CTDG would last me to detangle with? Hmmm.
> 
> I would love to just use one line of productsssss


 
CTDG lasts forever bcuz it doesn't take much! The Moringa Tree conditioning ghee doesn't last long AT ALL and I have never used it for DC'ing. If I had to choose I would pick the CTDG. I would be fine just having 5 lines because I truly believe that different stylers yield different looks even when using THE SAME technique!

Good afternoon to the rest of the ladies! Just made it home, exhausted,.  about to start wash day in a bit. Going to see how fast I can get it done lol. I will wash with yes to carrots, oil rinse, detangle with CTDG, do a homemade protein treatment (got some greek yogurt and avocado I want to get rid of lol). I will DC with MHC honey hair mask, & leave in some KBB milk (its almost finished - trying to make room for products that are in the mail lol). I will moisturize with BRBC and seal my ends with a little MHC grease and braid it up. I need to be in bed by 9:30, on your mark, get set, go! lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Yep. La is right
> 
> I knew I needed to "Quit" my foolishness when one of my Customers told me I could be: CURLMART ....... (that ain't funny smh)


 

LMAAAOOOO! I wonder who said that lol? Its sooo funny! lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hey Beauty!  

oke:Hurry Up Girl!  Gone!

You can do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *LMAAAOOOO! I wonder who said that lol? Its sooo funny! lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Somebody Clownin'!

But She Still My Girl

_*hmp. i guess it would be kinda funny....if it were true_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LAWD....I just got an e-mail from Jessicurl!

15% off on WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Why You Gotta Be in Bed By 9:30 beauty?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Why You Gotta Be in Bed By 9:30 beauty?


 
My hair appt is at 9am waaaay across town and I want to be early for it. I am such a slowpoke so I will have to wake up at 7 and leave the house by 8!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> My hair appt is at 9am waaaay across town and I want to be early for it. I am such a slowpoke so I will have to wake up at 7 and leave the house by 8!


 
beautyaddict1913

Sounds Exciting!  I guess I need to go back a few pages and see what all you're having done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *So last night when I logged off of here i was exhausted and thought I would take a 20 minute nap before rinsing out the KBB condish. Well I didn't wake up until 5:45 am lol. I rinsed the condish out and my hair dried very quickly, so I figured out thats what made my hair dry, not the EVOO. The KBB has silk protein so that could be it.* My hair likes the SM Smoothie and it has *silk protein so idk why the silk in the KBB bothered me.* I had to baggy about 20 mins with OHHB, then I applied kbb milk and MHC grease to seal and slicked my hair into a hair zing. Sooo disappointed about the KBB condish. Tonight is wash night so I will be letting yall know what I end up doing. My hair appt is in the morning and i will post pics to show yall when its done!


 
beautyaddict1913

Beauty is this the KBB Luscious Locs or the KBB in the Bottle?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...Where You At?  Still Sippin' on that Pepsi?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD....I just got an e-mail from Jessicurl!
> 
> 15% off on WDT.


good thing i cant stand WDT.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Where You At?  Still Sippin' on that Pepsi?


naw im here lmao. i aint get my pepsi yet. i sent someone on a popeyes run


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> So last night when I logged off of here i was exhausted and thought I would take a 20 minute nap before rinsing out the KBB condish. Well I didn't wake up until 5:45 am lol. I rinsed the condish out and my hair dried very quickly, so I figured out thats what made my hair dry, not the EVOO. The KBB has silk protein so that could be it. My hair likes the SM Smoothie and it has silk protein so idk why the silk in the KBB bothered me. I had to baggy about 20 mins with OHHB, then I applied kbb milk and MHC grease to seal and slicked my hair into a hair zing. Sooo disappointed about the KBB condish. Tonight is wash night so I will be letting yall know what I end up doing. My hair appt is in the morning and i will post pics to show yall when its done!


i had no idea kbb conditioner had silk protein in it. i love kbb deep conditioner but i havent used it in a very long time. i might have to purchase a bottle. in may


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw im here lmao. i aint get my pepsi yet. *i sent someone on a popeyes run*


 
@chebaby ......  

I think Imma pull out that MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor soon. 

Did you end up liking that one or not? erplexed I can't remember what you said about it?

I was gone try to sell it to Vonnie before she left.


----------



## Shay72

That CTDG does last forever . All of Qhem's products do. I believe the last time I ordered from her was during the May sale last year. I'm still good.

What is the difference between pomade and hair grease?


----------



## La Colocha

I will be off early tonight too, after dinner i will make some sleepy time tea and be out. I need more rest.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby ......
> 
> I think Imma pull out that MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor soon.
> 
> Did you end up liking that one or not? erplexed I can't remember what you said about it?
> 
> I was gone try to sell it to Vonnie before she left.


it was ok. the texture was so odd to me and i didnt feel like it did much of anything. wasnt bad but wasnt great either.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> That CTDG does last forever . All of Qhem's products do. I believe the last time I ordered from her was during the May sale last year. I'm still good.
> 
> What is the difference between pomade and hair grease?


i find that pomade can hold my hair if i want a slick back puff. grease, esp. natural grease is usually more oily and light. so to me the only difference is that i doubt grease can slick my hair back. oh and grease doesnt usually have wax in it. not that wax bothers me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz that's cool with me. PM me your addy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it was ok. the texture was so odd to me and i didnt feel like it did much of anything. wasnt bad but wasnt great either.*


 
@chebaby

Maybe I'll pull something else out then Maybe my Tigi Dumb Blonde or something to rotate with:

The Rest of the Paul Brown Hawaii *1 use left will not replace...like it tho'*
SSI Okra
Nexxus Emergencee & Nexxus Keraphix

I should start back to using my Komaza Honeycomb and Komaza Protein too.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> it was ok. the texture was so odd to me and i didnt feel like it did much of anything. wasnt bad but wasnt great either.



I didn't like the texture either, it thin and runny.



IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD....I just got an e-mail from Jessicurl!
> 
> 15% off on WDT.



Oh well love WDT but can't get it, don't need it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe I'll pull something else out then Maybe my Tigi Dumb Blonde or something to rotate with:
> 
> The Rest of the Paul Brown Hawaii *1 use left will not replace...like it tho'*
> SSI Okra
> Nexxus Emergencee & Nexxus Keraphix
> 
> I should start back to using my Komaza Honeycomb and Komaza Protein too.


i remember really looking forward to loving the honey and horsetail and being disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I'd be upset if I hadn't just got 2 Jars last week or so ago from Curlmart. 

And Priss swapped me an 8 ounce Jar of Too Shea!.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i remember really looking forward to loving the honey and horsetail and being disappointed.*


 
@chebaby


Hmp. I should put it on the Exchange, but don't feel like foolin' with the mail.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I'd be upset if I hadn't just got 2 Jars last week or so ago from Curlmart.
> 
> And Priss swapped me an 8 ounce Jar of Too Shea!.[/
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair, this is my first no buy in year and see all these sales
> Is why I don't do them, but I'm hanging in this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *this is my first no buy in year and see all these sales*
> *Is why I don't do them, but I'm hanging in this one*


 
Ltown

We'll All Get Through It Together

When I was backing my Cart outta the Garage this morning....I had a look of sheer horror at all the Bottles, Jars, Tubes Lined Up.:realitycheck:

It was a Sight for Sore Eyes!  (Literally)


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

Tonight is a wash night for me.  

I tried to get some shea moisture stuff yesterday but all the walgreens near me are out of what i want.  I got a rain check though.  All I want is the smoothie but i am going to get a few things for my sister. 

curlyhersheygirl, are you ordering from SSI?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Tonight is a wash night for me.
> 
> I tried to get some shea moisture stuff yesterday but all the walgreens near me are out of what i want. I got a rain check though. All I want is the smoothie but i am going to get a few things for my sister.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl, *are you ordering from SSI?*


 
@mkd Are you mk?  Oh... And Hey!


----------



## La Colocha

I will do my hair tomorrow, i can't make it too much longer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Tonight is a wash night for me.
> 
> I tried to get some shea moisture stuff yesterday but all the walgreens near me are out of what i want. I got a rain check though. All I want is the smoothie but i am going to get a few things for my sister.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl, *are you ordering from SSI*?


 
mkd nah I want to try the new stuff so I'll wait till they're out.


----------



## chebaby

only thing i really want is the new curl junkie conditioner but its not in stock now anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

There has been nothing that i have really wanted to try but aveda and it too much. The shea moisture was a surprise but i had wanted to try those products a while ago. Other than that, nothing else. Everything seems the same to me now.


----------



## Charz

i'm tired of having to buy all my ish from multiple places. I think after I finish all my moist 24/7 and sitrinillah, im just gonna use Qhemet, and Dudley DRC-28


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't want Nada.erplexed  

I did end up getting another 32 ounces of HH from Curlmart before that 20% ended, so I'm set.

I'm waiting on that and those Cleansers I got from BFH before my little 20% ended there too.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> i'm tired of having to buy all my ish from multiple places. I think after I finish all my moist 24/7 and sitrinillah, im just gonna use Qhemet, and Dudley DRC-28



I feel you, i have picked sage and on the ground for my products. Hopefully one day i won't have to buy on line at all.


----------



## La Colocha

I got an email for a sale today from koils by nature, i didn't even read it just unsubsribed.

Well ladies, i am calling it quits, have a good night yall.


----------



## Ltown

If we could get together it will be the best PJ ever, we probably got all the BBB in the US.
Charz, when is that BMore show May?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you Doing?

curlyhersheygirl

Curly:  Have You decided what to spend those Honey Bucks on Yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

Imma pay for your DRC28 since you are kind enough to offer to pick up one for me.  :blowkiss:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Beauty is this the KBB Luscious Locs or the KBB in the Bottle?


 
that bottled junk, the old one that was called deep conditioner but its meant to rinse out. have u tried that one? i luv the luscious locks though!

I have washed and detangled and Im under my pibbs with Claudie's protein. I finished the jar today and I have two more jars in the mail! I'm moving quick! Less azzing around lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> good thing i cant stand WDT.


 
 me either! i thought i was the only one chebaby!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *that bottled junk, the old one that was called deep conditioner* but its meant to rinse out. *have u tried that one? *i luv the luscious locks though!
> 
> I have washed and detangled and Im under my pibbs with Claudie's protein. I finished the jar today and I have two more jars in the mail! I'm moving quick! Less azzing around lol


 
beautyaddict1913

No I Haven't.  I think that was the one I was tryna' get around BF when those "Flashes" first started and I couldn't check out before the 1 p.m. deadline, I think it was like 8 bucks.

Maybe it was a good thing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you Doing?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly:  Have You decided what to spend those Honey Bucks on Yet?


girl nothing. bored, drinking my pepsi and lurking lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *me either! i thought i was the only one @**chebaby**!*


 
beautyaddict1913
chebaby

Now See...I love this!  It's a Perfect Steamin' DC'er.  I don't think Priss Pot cares for it either.erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i had no idea kbb conditioner had silk protein in it. i love kbb deep conditioner but i havent used it in a very long time. i might have to purchase a bottle. in may


 
i have one and a half bottles i can send you! And some Jasmine's shea butter cream rinse if u like that & some SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus if you want to try those. They all have a little protein/keratin in them & I never use them so u can have them if u want hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i have one and a half bottles i can send you! And some *Jasmine's shea butter cream rinse* if u like that & some SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus if you want to try those. They all have a little protein/keratin in them & I never use them so u can have them if u want hun!


 
beautyaddict1913

Give Me Your Review on this One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I will pull the Cathy Howse DC'er out for next wash day. I hafta' follow up with a Moisturizing Conditioner, so I'm tryna' decide if: *(1)* I will use it and then finish up with a Conditioner "Rinse" *(2)* or Use it and Steam in a DC'er?

The 1st Option would really cut my hair time down. But I'd lose out on Steaming.  I'll hafta' see how it performs, I guess before I can decide how I will use my Moisturizing Conditioners.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Give Me Your Review on this One.


 
never really use it but its supposed to be comparable to honey hemp and u can leave it in or rinse it out! Got yummy ingredients though!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...I will pull the Cathy Howse DC'er out for next wash day. I hafta' follow up with a Moisturizing Conditioner, so I'm tryna' decide if: *(1)* I will use it and then finish up with a Conditioner "Rinse" *(2)* or Use it and Steam in a DC'er?
> 
> The 1st Option would really cut my hair time down. But I'd lose out on Steaming. I'll hafta' see how it performs, I guess before I can decide how I will use my Moisturizing Conditioners.


 
i think you should steam!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i have one and a half bottles i can send you! And some Jasmine's shea butter cream rinse if u like that & some SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus if you want to try those. They all have a little protein/keratin in them & I never use them so u can have them if u want hun!


beautyaddict, thank you girl. yes id like to try them all. i never tried the jasmines and ssi but suuuuurrrrrrreeeeee you can send it my way lol.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> never really use it but its supposed to be comparable to honey hemp and u can leave it in or rinse it out! Got yummy ingredients though!


i hear most people use it as a leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict, thank you girl. yes id like to try them all. i never tried the jasmines and ssi but suuuuurrrrrrreeeeee you can send it my way lol.


 
beautyaddict1913  That is so nice of You.  Po' Che.  Thanks for sending her a package before she crumbles.....

chebaby

Awww....I'm glad you'll be trying something new

Not sure how Imma follow up that UBH (which reminds me I need to bring that in).  Che: when you used it, how did you Moisturize?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913  That is so nice of You.  Po' Che. *Thanks for sending her a package before she crumbles*.....
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Awww....I'm glad you'll be trying something new
> 
> Not sure how Imma follow up that UBH (which reminds me I need to bring that in).  Che: when you used it, how did you Moisturize?


girl how you gonna play me
but yea i need a box.

i dont think i followed up with a moisturizing conditioner. its not a hard protein. more like on the same level as AO GPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl how you gonna play me*
> but yea i need a box.
> 
> *i dont think i followed up with a moisturizing conditioner. its not a hard protein. more like on the same level as AO GPB.*


 
@chebaby IK That was wrong. 

But I owed you that from lettin' @beautyaddict1913 Clown me about that Bettin'.

Oh, I thought it was a little more than GPB 

I'll still follow _her_ directions _*cough*_ and follow up with Moisture.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby IK That was wrong.
> 
> But I owed you that from lettin' @beautyaddict1913 *Clown me about that Bettin'*.
> 
> Oh, I thought it was a little more than GPB
> 
> I'll still follow _her_ directions _*cough*_ and follow up with Moisture.


girl that was funny

it might be harder than GPB but you know how i love protein so you should follow up with moisture conditioner until you see how your hair reacts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl that was funny*
> 
> *it might be harder than GPB but you know how i love protein so you should follow up with moisture conditioner until you see how your hair reacts.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  It wasn't funny when Otha' Folx started bettin' against me  

I hope that Old Nasty Peppermint Smell doesn't get on my Nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

Girl...Go To Bed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you Doing?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly: Have You decided what to spend those Honey Bucks on Yet?


 
IDareT'sHair here's the prelim list

2 hair dew
1 32oz honey hemp
1 shine and define


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl...Go To Bed


 
lol! Im on Texas time! Its 8:30 here! Im under the steamer now with MHC Honey mask....making great timing! I may be ok to stay up until 10:30, I counted the hours again lol, I like to steam about an hour. I think I will wake up about 6:45, every 15 minutes counts lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *here's the prelim list*
> 
> 2 hair dew
> 1 32oz honey hemp
> 1 shine and define


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Great List! Sound Good Curly. Enjoy!

Tell Brutha'NLaw Hey!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  It wasn't funny when Otha' *Folx started bettin' against me*
> 
> I hope that Old Nasty Peppermint Smell doesn't get on my Nerves.


that was the funniest part

girl i cant stand the smell of peppermint.

my mom is gonna relax on sunday so im gonna give her my new heat cap and a conditioner to deep condition. i dont know if ill give her darcys or kbb mask but i want to really nourish her hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that was the funniest part
> 
> girl i cant stand the smell of peppermint.
> 
> *my mom is gonna relax on sunday so im gonna give her my new heat cap and a conditioner to deep condition. i dont know if ill give her darcys or kbb mask but i want to really nourish her hair.*


 
@chebaby

Gurl...Let Her Use Whatever She Wants! ......... 

Hmp.  I Shole Hope that _Smell_ Don't Get on My Nerves


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Let Her Use Whatever She Wants! .........
> 
> Hmp.  I Shole Hope that _Smell_ Don't Get on My Nerves


girl my mom is crazy. one day i deep conditioned her hair and it was sooooo soft. shes used to using silk elements(not that its not a good brand) so i was like dont your hair feel nice? she was like "i guess" i was like " you so used to messed up hair you dont even know when it feels good".

i dont use anything with protein on her hair because its so course and thick i dont think she needs it. however, shes relaxed so i know she needs a little bit. but if i do a joico treatment on her she wont get back under the cap with a moisturizing follow up. too much work lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well ladies gonna watch a movie with DH. Have a good night all.
Charz check your inbox


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> girl my mom is crazy. one day i deep conditioned her hair and it was sooooo soft. shes used to using silk elements(not that its not a good brand) so i was like dont your hair feel nice? she was like "i guess" i was like " you so used to messed up hair you dont even know when it feels good".
> 
> i dont use anything with protein on her hair because its so course and thick i dont think she needs it. however, shes relaxed so i know she needs a little bit. but if i do a joico treatment on her she wont get back under the cap with a moisturizing follow up. too much work lol.


 
gurl, my mom doesn't like all that rinsing & letting stuff marinate on her hair either! Even if I do it for her lol! She thinks I do waay too much to my hair! I probably do but oh well lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> gurl, my mom doesn't like all that rinsing & letting stuff marinate on her hair either! Even if I do it for her lol! She thinks I do waay too much to my hair! I probably do but oh well lol!


 
beautyaddict1913

And Why Ain't You in the Bed Yet????  .......


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair and curlyhersheygirl, I am not going to order from SSI because I want the new stuff too.  maybe she will have a mother's day sale.  

I am DC with giovanni xtreme protein.  I stopped at a TJ Maxx the other day and they didn't have a dumb blonde but I will find it at another one soon.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> gurl, my mom doesn't like all that rinsing & letting stuff marinate on her hair either! Even if I do it for her lol! She thinks I do waay too much to my hair! I probably do but oh well lol!


they think we crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @curlyhersheygirl, I am not going to order from SSI because I want the new stuff too. maybe she will have a mother's day sale.
> 
> *I am DC with giovanni xtreme protein. I stopped at a TJ Maxx the other day and they didn't have a dumb blonde but I will find it at another one soon.*


 
mkd  -- mk did you find the giovanni xtreme protein at TJX?


----------



## Shay72

I guess I need to decide if I plan to get some Juices & Berries before midnight gets here. It's on my staples list so I can get it without penalty. With spring & summer I just need to make sure I have enough "juice".


----------



## Shay72

Talking about mamas mine said she would love to join LHCF because we break news bf it gets on tv . But I was like for what  ? You don't even do your own hair. She does roll it up every night but that's about it. She's a salon woman.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd  -- mk did you find the giovanni xtreme protein at TJX?


No, I haven't seen it there!   That would be awesome.  Brownie518 sent me a tube and I bought a tube from vitacost last time I ordered my vitamins.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Talking about mamas mine said she would love to join LHCF because we break news bf it gets on tv . But I was like for what  ? You don't even do your own hair. *She does roll it up every night but that's about it. *She's a salon woman.


i think thats why my moms hair wont get passed a certain length because she rolls her hair all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> No, I haven't seen it there! That would be awesome. @Brownie518 *sent me a tube and I bought a tube from vitacost last time I ordered my vitamins.*


 
mkd

Oh.  Okay.

I really liked the Giovanni Nutr-Fix Reconstructor too


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i think thats why my moms hair wont get passed a certain length because she rolls her hair all the time.


 
My mom's been a rollersetter for years but she keeps her hair short on purpose. As soon as it starts to hit her neck (she hates that feeling) she gets it cut. Before that she will try to keep it long by doing buns, ponytails, frenchrolls, and tighter sets but breaks down and gets it cut. I think it comes from being in the military for so long and your hair could only hang so long. My mom & her sisters always had long hair but once they started taking care of their own hair they started cutting it. My mom is the only relaxed one right now. Grandma and my two living aunts are short naturals. Grandma and my one aunt that passed away a few years ago are well known for their wigs. Although that one aunt had waist length natural hair. I guess she was protective styling and I didn't realize it. Of course I never thought about all of this family hair stuff until recently.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> My mom's been a rollersetter for years but she keeps her hair short on purpose. As soon as it starts to hit her neck (she hates that feeling) she gets it cut. Before that she will try to keep it long by doing buns, ponytails, frenchrolls, and tighter sets but breaks down and gets it cut. I think it comes from being in the military for so long and your hair could only hang so long. My mom & her sisters always had long hair but once they started taking care of their own hair they started cutting it. My mom is the only relaxed one right now. Grandma and my two living aunts are short naturals. Grandma and my one aunt that passed away a few years ago are well known for their wigs. Although that one aunt had waist length natural hair. I guess she was protective styling and I didn't realize it. Of course I never thought about all of this family hair stuff until recently.


my moms hair used to be so long and thick but for the past 2 years for some reason it either grows un even and needs to be trimmed or it breaks. but her hair is still very thick. she used to wear a really pretty nl bob that was so thick and pretty. 
im the only natural person in my family besides my cousin that went natural same time as me. but she only went natural because of a scalp conditioner, doctor made her cut her hair and wash it every few days. but she wears lace fronts like 24/7.


----------



## Charz

@IDareT'sHair Hey lady i'll only pick up ur dudley drc28 if you PROMISE not to treat me to one 

I need to try this Komaza Care Protein Spray I have. Does anyone have it? @chebaby @shay72?


----------



## Shay72

Coffee makes me laugh. Have ya'll seen her thread on what she's received this week? I think that would be a fun thread period where people just post what they bought instead of just listing it but then it might get nasty or folks would just straight out start begging for stuff.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Oh.  Okay.
> 
> I really liked the Giovanni Nutr-Fix Reconstructor too


I will pick up that one and another x treme protein when i re up on my vitamins again.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hey lady i'll only pick up ur dudley drc28 if you PROMISE not to treat me to one
> 
> I need to try this Komaza Care Protein Spray I have. Does anyone have it? @chebaby @shay72?


i have the protein spray. reminds me of aphogee 2 step in that it gets hard on the hair. i only used it once and will be using it again this weekend for longer. last time i only left it in for 10 minutes. when i rinsed my hair still felt soft like i didnt need to follow with moisture but i did anyway. ill give another review after this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

next time i do a haul on my list is cj argan and olive conditioner and the beauticurls leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Hey lady i'll only pick up ur dudley drc28 if you PROMISE not to treat me to one*
> 
> I need to try this Komaza Care Protein Spray I have. Does anyone have it? @chebaby @shay72?


 
chaz

Hey Lady.  No.  You got that one coming. 

So.....don't start no mess.

I also have the Protein Strengthener.  It's nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl....I can't think about Haulin' or Imma Mess Up.

All it takes is a "Thought"

Imma go out to my Stash tomorrow and put all my Protein Rx's and Reconstructors in one area so I can get on them tough.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I can't think about Haulin' or Imma Mess Up.
> 
> All it takes is a "Thought"
> 
> Imma go out to my Stash tomorrow and put all my Protein Rx's and Reconstructors in one area so I can get on them tough.


true. i need to stop thinking about what imma get next

tonight im gonna look through and see what all i have too. i wish i could separate everything by protein, moisture, summer, winter ect..... but that would take too many drawers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> true. i need to stop thinking about what imma get next
> 
> tonight im gonna look through and see what all i have too. *i wish i could separate everything by protein, moisture, summer, winter ect..... but that would take too many drawers.*


 
chebaby

I'm getting excited about my Spring/Summer Regimen. 

That sounds like a really good plan (bolded)  If you had the space.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm getting excited about my Spring/Summer Regimen.
> 
> That sounds like a really good plan (bolded)  If you had the space.


wish i had the space but i dont.

im excited about summer too. whats the products high on your list to use during spring/summer?

mine are curl junkie and bee mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wish i had the space but i dont.
> 
> im excited about summer too. *whats the products high on your list to use during spring/summer?*
> 
> *mine are curl junkie and beemine*.


 
@chebaby

Welp. I know Imma stay on this Reconstructor/Protein Tip for a while. 

Hopefully, I'll use up some reconstructors I have on hand. I'll also use UBH and Honey Hemp and my Hairveda for cowashes. 

I'll also continue on HTN. Just basically 'stuff' I have here already.

Okay Speaking of Hairveda...... ........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Welp. I know Imma stay on this Reconstructor/Protein Tip for a while.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll use up some reconstructors I have on hand. I'll also use UBH and Honey Hemp and my Hairveda for cowashes.
> 
> I'll also continue on HTN. Just basically 'stuff' I have here already.
> 
> Okay Speaking of Hairveda...... ........


sounds like a great plan.

i think bee mine and curl junkie have a lot of summer friendly ingredients. a lot of glycerin and humectants.
i also plan on co washing more. probably 2 or more times a week. mostly with curls coconut sublime since i have a 32oz. its already half empty though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sounds like a great plan.
> 
> *i think bee mine and curl junkie have a lot of summer friendly ingredients. a lot of glycerin and humectants.*
> *i also plan on co washing more. probably 2 or more times a week. mostly with curls coconut sublime since i have a 32oz. its already half empty though.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah...BM and CJ also sound very good. I have my Cowash Conditioners ready to go!

Waiting on that latest HV Haul to add to. I wanna bump mine up to twice a week too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...BM and CJ also sound very good. I have my Cowash Conditioners ready to go!
> 
> Waiting on that latest HV Haul to add to. *I wanna bump mine up to twice a week too.*


yep, co washing in the summer is amazing lol. i remember when i first went natural during the summer i went to a parade or something. it was soooo hot. i co washed twice in one day and my hair thanked me for it. back then i was using the aveda brilliant conditioner and bumble and bumble aloejoba conditioners


----------



## chebaby

chebaby said:


> yep, co washing in the summer is amazing lol. i remember when i first went natural during the summer i went to a parade or something. it was soooo hot. i co washed twice in one day and my hair thanked me for it. back then i was using the aveda brilliant conditioner and *bumble and bumble aloejoba conditioners*


i might have to try this again. my hair loved it but its pricey like TOO pricey.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> chebaby
> 
> Now See...I love this!  It's a Perfect Steamin' DC'er.  I don't think Priss Pot cares for it either.erplexed



Blasphemy!  I've never tried the WDT, LOL.  I've tried the Too Shea and have liked it.  I have yet to try the WDT; I heard it's thicker.

I saw that Jessicurl e-mail this mernin, and I was so tempted to buy some WDT.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, up early for the grocery store. Why did i get 5 emails this morning for sales, smh. Just can't let a sista do a no-buy in peace, lmao. Will do my hair later on today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Blasphemy! I've never tried the WDT, LOL.* I've tried the Too Shea and have liked it. I have yet to try the WDT; I heard it's thicker.
> 
> I saw that Jessicurl e-mail this mernin, and I was so tempted to buy some WDT.


 
Priss Pot

Sorry Ms. Priss.  I thought you said WDT was too thick also.  

I wish I woulda' known you hadn't tried it, I would stuck one in your Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Divas of Hair-Errwhere!

Just finished my HTN Regi for the morning.  Will do it again before Bed tonight.  M&S with Lotion and Oyl.

Will go out in my Stash and sort out the protein & reconstructors later on.

Day 2 of the no buy YAY!  La Colocha is right.  The Sale e-mails keep pourin' in.  Unless they givin' it away.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Divas of Hair-Errwhere!
> 
> Just finished my HTN Regi for the morning.  Will do it again before Bed tonight.  M&S with Lotion and Oyl.
> 
> Will go out in my Stash and sort out the protein & reconstructors later on.
> 
> Day 2 of the no buy YAY!  @La Colocha is right.  The Sale e-mails keep pourin' in.  Unless they givin' it away.....



I'm just going to unsubscribe to every one this month, i don't even shop at most of those places anyway.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

April showers all weekend  I'll be napping

I'm getting my scalp ad temple back to health.   I poo with medicated poo, oil rinses with ceramides mix, condition with giovanni protein infusion.  Used it up will buy again.
Oh have anyone seen this site before you can get use and sell some products

http://www.lolasgreenhair.com/


----------



## La Colocha

Speaking of selling stuff i need a purge. There is a consignment shop here that i may look into because i have wallets and purses barely used that are just sitting around.

Also, the annual garage sell at dd's school is coming up so i am going to donate stuff to their also.


----------



## Shay72

Charz
I like the Komaza Protein Strengthener a lot. I alternate it with Methi Sativa. It does make your hair hard but as chebaby said once you rinse your hair is nice & soft. Depending on my mood I follow with a moisture dc or cowash.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
got my combs in the mail today. the mini comb is really mini. little piece of shnit pocket comb. soi gave it to my mom lol.

also i finally looked at the curl towels i purchased and am tempted to take it back as it is made like a pillow case with both ends open. wth am i supposed to do with that?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> got my combs in the mail today. the mini comb is really mini. little piece of shnit pocket comb. soi gave it to my mom lol.
> 
> also i finally looked at the curl towels i purchased and am tempted to take it back as it is made like a pillow case with both ends open. wth am i supposed to do with that?



Che what kind of towel is it? Maybe you are supposed to twist the other open end up after you put it on?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che what kind of towel is it? Maybe you are supposed to twist the other open end up after you put it on?


i think its called curl friends or something.i thought it was a regular microfiber towel but its not. you are supposed to put your hand through both ends and scrunch your hair. but i want something i can wrap my hair in.


----------



## SimJam

so i revisited the BFH mango macadamia mask last night with my hair therapy wrap........ awesome.

Im so glad I didnt give it away like I had planned.

also i got kinky curly knot today and the curling custard. they only work well together, they suck on their own, at least on my hair.

my doo doo still rocks as my all time leave in !!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. sorry I havent been in here in a looooong time. I finished two oyin honey washes. they wont be repurchases.

I purchased Trader Joe's nourish spa shampoo and I like it. I also purchased the conditioner from the same line, but I dont like it. 

Im thinking about making a purchase from KBB.


----------



## La Colocha

Starting my hair in a few, will use up a kbb mask today.


----------



## La Colocha

Also the shea moisture restorative conditioner is a keeper, my hair is still really soft. We will see how it does in the winter since it has glycerin. I didn't even have to seal with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  I still haven't been tempted to purchase any Shea Moisture Products despite all the good reviews. 

I wonder why I keep acting oblivious to it. .... erplexed

I really need to get my Stash down.  So, I guess it's a good thing that I haven't been tempted to buy any SM.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  I still haven't been tempted to purchase any Shea Moisture Products despite all the good reviews.
> 
> I wonder why I keep acting oblivious to it. .... erplexed
> 
> I really need to get my Stash down.  So, I guess it's a good thing that I haven't been tempted to buy any SM.



I bought it becuase it was local, BOGO and cheap. It was either SM or Qhemet.


----------



## La Colocha

Done washing my hair and dcing now, used up a kbb mask. The sm shampoo is nice, reminds me of my rusk but with a different fragrance. Going to use the sm to moisturize again this week. Gonna let daddy dew have a rest for a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Done washing my hair and dcing now, used up a kbb mask. The sm shampoo is nice, reminds me of my rusk but with a different fragrance. Going to use the sm to moisturize again this week. *Gonna let daddy dew have a rest for a bit.*


 
La Colocha

What??? Daddy get a break?  Ya'll do be wearin' him out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Night I'm telling @chebaby I can't be thinkin' 'bout Hauling and that's all I've thought of today.

PJ-ism is a Sickness I tell Ya'.

I need to get my raggedy behind out in my stash. I bet that would cure me REAL FAST


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> What??? Daddy get a break?  Ya'll do be wearin' him out



Yes i am giving him a break at least for the next week. I will use him again when i do my braids to trim.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Last Night I'm telling @chebaby I can't be thinkin' 'bout Hauling and that's all I've thought of today.
> 
> PJ-ism is a Sickness I tell Ya'.
> 
> I need to get my raggedy behind out in my stash. I bet that would cure me REAL FAST



Girl i miss my weekend splurges oh well, i will be alright.


----------



## La Colocha

Where yall at? I am so bored today.


----------



## chebaby

My wash and go is back.  silly me cut bangs a while back though. But I like it. Today I deep conditioned with cj curl fix and then detangled with my new comb using HTN protein. My hair feels so strong and soft. I used Darcy curl cream gel as a styled by itself. It's ok so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm here lurking in that ignant Shea Moisture Thread.  I wanna see what all the Hype is about?


----------



## Ltown

Hey, gloomy weather make a long boring day.   After my wash, i spray manentail to detangle, use donna marie creme and twist to see if i can get a good twistout on wet hair and since i'm not going anywhere if it a nogo i can redo tomorrow. Useup nature blessing, no backups a buy later down the road.   

IDareT'sHair, i pm you about henna and assume its nogo. So i will sell that.
Today is last day for shea moisture sale at walgreen, get your rain checks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey, gloomy weather make a long boring day. After my wash, i spray manentail to detangle, use donna marie creme and twist to see if i can get a good twistout on wet hair and since i'm not going anywhere if it a nogo i can redo tomorrow. Useup nature blessing, no backups a buy later down the road.
> 
> *@**IDareT'sHair**, i pm you about henna and assume its nogo. So i will sell that.*
> Today is last day for shea moisture sale at walgreen, get your rain checks.


 
@Ltown

I didn't receive a pm from you? Check in your sent? I didn't get one.

But no thanks about the Henna. Thanks Anyway


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I didn't receive a pm from you? Check in your sent? I didn't get one.
> 
> But no thanks about the Henna. Thanks Anyway




IDareT'sHair, that weird i never had that happen it in the send box.  Ok, i will sell it.  We sure is quiet in here, i tired from partying last night but the weather don't help.  Anyone het their HV?


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Priss Pot
> 
> Sorry Ms. Priss.  I thought you said WDT was too thick also.
> 
> I wish I woulda' known you hadn't tried it, I would stuck one in your Swap.



It's kool, girl, lol.  When I was referencing the WDT, I was just saying that from my understanding (things stated here on the board) the WDT was supposed to be thicker than the Too Shea.  I'm tempted to order it, but this is just the start of the 2nd leg of the No Buy, and I don't want to use up a pass if I don't have to .


----------



## La Colocha

Finally finished my hair and winding down for the night. If this shea moisture conditioner keeps on i may not have to order the hair dew anymore. They both do the same thing for my hair the only difference is the scent. But before i give up daddy i will want to see how this glycerin is going to act for me.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im back in the house. should have never left ive been cranky all day lmao. i feel bad for SO.
i came home ready to cut my hair but could not find the scissors for the life of me lol. i probably would have regretted it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm just sitting around with SO. I'll do my hair later. I got my Mozeke Amla Infusion oil so I have that on my hair now. I'll let that marinate and wash real late tonight. 

I'll use up a BFH Custom DC later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm just sitting around with SO. I'll do my hair later.* I got my Mozeke Amla Infusion oil so I have that on my hair now. I'll let that marinate and wash real late tonight. *
> 
> I'll use up a BFH Custom DC later.


 
@Brownie518

Hi Ya' Ms. B! 

We haven't chatted up in a minute! Don't forget to post in the Oil thread.

What else is up wid ya'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ya' Ms. B!
> 
> We haven't chatted up in a minute! Don't forget to post in the Oil thread.
> 
> What else is up wid ya'?



IDareT'sHair - what's up, girl!!!  Nothing going on. Just hanging out. About to head over to your favorite site and reup on some leave in and Follicle Booster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nevermind.  I see you handled yo' business in the Oil Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - what's up, girl!!!  Nothing going on. Just hanging out. *About to head over to your favorite site and reup on some leave in and Follicle Booster*


 
Brownie518   

Don't Tease Me Girl.  You know I'm on this Thang


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nevermind.  I see you handled yo' business in the Oil Thread.



Hmph...I see you gettin on folks, makin sure they do! I don't forget that!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Glad _Smurfette's_ Back!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Glad _Smurfette's_ Back!



Haha...yeah, I'm gettin spring fever so I thought of her.  

Where is everyone?


----------



## hannan

Hey everyone  New quarter for school just started this past Monday so I've been trying to ease up on this website. 

Just washed my hair w/ the Shea Moisture moisture retention shampoo and I have to say it's really good! Even with sulfate shampoos my hair was drying out but this one is just perfect. It had lather and everything. 

Currently dcing w/ CJ Deep Fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Where is everyone?


 
Brownie518

Looks Like it's Just You & Me Cuz!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, hannan!!


----------



## hannan

Hey Brownie!! How're you and the family doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Hey everyone


 
hannan

Hey Girlie!



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, hannan!!


 
Brownie518

I Guess We're Not Alone


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> Hey Brownie!! How're you and the family doing?



Everyone is good, thanks.  How've you been doin'?


----------



## hannan

Hey @IDareT'sHair !! 

Did you see this crazy weather we've been having? Snowing on Wed and warm on Fri? What in the world?!! 

Brownie518 I'm just dandy, thank you! 

Actually I'm about to head to sleep guys. I am tired as heck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair !!
> 
> *Did you see this crazy weather we've been having?* Snowing on Wed and warm on Fri? What in the world?!!
> 
> *Actually I'm about to head to sleep guys. I am tired as heck!*


 
hannan

Yup.erplexed 1st bolded

Get Some Rest Girl!


----------



## Brownie518

This weather is insane. We had a couple days in the low 70s then had a snowstorm like 3 days later. Then we got more nice weather for about week, then the temperature plummeted again. Yesterday we had a funky rain all day and night. I'm so tired of it.

...I'm about to go to Popeye's...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sitting here thinking about which BFH Cleanser I like the best? The Yarrow or the Cottonseed? 

I love them soooo much. 

I also like the Ginger Orange (but don't have any).

Those Cleansing Creams are Some Good Stuff!

They gave me another Little _'Personal'_ Discount Code I can use.


----------



## chebaby

ok i change my mind about my regimen tomorrow. im going to pre poo with coconut oil for 20 minutes, shampoo and then dc with mhc olive you for 15 minutes the style with dew and dcc. i will use up the dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i change my mind about my regimen tomorrow. im going to pre poo with coconut oil for 20 minutes, shampoo and then dc with mhc olive you for 15 minutes the style with dew and dcc.* i will use up the dew.*


 
chebaby

WOW!  Do you have any backups of Daddy???


----------



## chebaby

you know i do lol i have a 16oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i do lol i have a 16oz.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I know Ya'll Can't Go Without! ............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So are you using the Coconut Oil for your Protein Rx?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So are you using the Coconut Oil for your Protein Rx?


nope, just trying to use it up not really feeling coconut oil anymore. once i use it up im back to evoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope, just trying to use it up *not really feeling coconut oil anymore.* once i use it up im back to evoo.


 
chebaby

_ErrUmm _Oh Yeah...

I forgot about the Coconut Oil thing.erplexed  Are you using a separate Protein Treatment


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _ErrUmm _Oh Yeah...
> 
> I forgot about the Coconut Oil thing.erplexed  Are you using a separate Protein Treatment


i was going to put changed my mind because i deep conditioned with cj curl fix today then co washed with htn protein. the curl fix has a good amount of protein in it.

speaking of protein, i went to sallys today to pick up my moms relaxer and checked out the argan oil products(didnt buy anything). the argan hydrating mask and restorative mask both have wheat protein and i think keratin in it. after this challenge is over i might pick up a mask and maybe the styling cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was going to put changed my mind because i deep conditioned with cj curl fix today then co washed with htn protein. the curl fix has a good amount of protein in it.
> 
> speaking of protein, i went to sallys today to pick up my moms relaxer and checked out the argan oil products(didnt buy anything). *the argan hydrating mask and restorative mask both have wheat protein and i think keratin in it. after this challenge is over i might pick up a mask* and maybe the styling cream.


 
chebaby

Good Lookin' Out Che!

Good.  Not Buyin' Nothin' Else!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good Lookin' Out Che!
> 
> Good.  Not Buyin' Nothin' Else!


girl i was tempted to buy something but i was like naaaawwww, at least get past the first week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was tempted to buy something but *i was like naaaawwww, at least get past the first week*


 
@chebaby

Chile....Ain't that the Truff .......... 

The 1st Week or so is always the hardest. That's why Packages come in handy. 

I wish I had something to send you that I know you like. Imma look for something.

A package errr once & a while helps get you over the Hump.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile....Ain't that the Truff ..........
> 
> The 1st Week or so is always the hardest. That's why Packages come in handy.
> 
> I wish I had something to send you that I know you like. Imma look for something.
> 
> A package errr once & a while helps get you over the Hump.


girl dont send nothing this way, im still finding time to mail your box.monday and imma throw in that ORS replenishing pack i know you love


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl dont send nothing this way, im still finding time to mail your box.monday and imma throw in that *ORS replenishing pack* i know you love


 
chebaby

Girl..... 

You are too much!


----------



## mkd

hey ladies. 

i have has a really long day.  I still didn't get any shea moisture.  I will use my rain check as soon as they get more in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl dont send nothing this way*, im still finding time to mail your box.monday and imma throw in that ORS replenishing pack i know you love


 
chebaby

It ain't gone be much.  Just a little something for you to open to take the "Edge" Off. 

I already thought of something small.

And it Ain't No ORS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> i have has a really long day. *I still didn't get any shea moisture. I will use my rain check as soon as they get more in.*


 
@mkd

Evening mk! 

Have you tried these before? What are you thinking of getting?

I was in that thread earlier today. It seems so hit-or-misserplexed I even watched some YT Videos. The Exlir sounds good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It ain't gone be much.  Just a little something for you to open to take the "Edge" Off.
> 
> I already thought of something small.
> 
> *And it Ain't No ORS*


thats because you love it so much


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd, i have a shea moisture conditioner. the name begins eith a "y" but i dont remember the full name. i havent tried it yet but i hope its better than the shea conditioner and mask.
i also will be trying the smoothie on my braid outs sometime soon.

i thought about making a list of staples but it changes so often its useless lol.


----------



## mkd

I have tried the dc masque, it was just ok. 

I like the smoothie on dry hair to retwist.  I had the hair milk but I gave it to my sister.  I think i want  a shampoo from them and more smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From what I 'read' in that SM Thread, the BOGO Expired today April 2nd.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls! I'm back from Popeye's! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just looked at AV Sale. They have New Products too that sounds really good. 

Did anyone ever try the Emu Products?

Speaking of Popeyes, I went there one day for lunch and sat in my car and killed it. 

It was nice & hot! I slammed. 

Altho' I hate eating in my car.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am thinking about my Regi for Tuesday.  I may do it Monday.  I know I'll use BFH Cotton Marshmallow, will probably reconstruct w/Paul Brown (may use this up), break out the UBH and then either use a Conditioner Rinse or DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl....Put that Wang Down and Let's Talk!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just looked at AV Sale. They have New Products too that sounds really good.
> 
> Did anyone ever try the Emu Products?
> 
> *Speaking of Popeyes, I went there one day for lunch and sat in my car and killed it.*
> 
> It was nice & hot! I slammed.
> 
> Altho' I hate eating in my car.



... at the bolded!!! I know you did, too!!! I'm tearing mine up right now!! 

FYI - the AV Emu & Jojoba shine oil is excellent!! I ended up going back to see if the coupon worked and it did soooo........... I got 2 of those and some pomade for SO.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....Put that Wang Down and Let's Talk!



 Girl, my face is greasy!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just looked at AV Sale. They have New Products too that sounds really good.
> 
> Did anyone ever try the Emu Products?
> 
> Speaking of Popeyes, I went there one day for lunch and sat in my car and killed it.
> 
> It was nice & hot! I slammed.
> 
> Altho' I hate eating in my car.


i cant lie, i looked at her site yesterday and the new souffle sounds good.


----------



## Eisani

*Trey Songz voice* Which oneayall(s) like shea based products?


----------



## Brownie518

^^ @ 'Trey Songz voice'

So I did end up finishing that BFH Custom DC and Deep Balance Cream Conditioner.  And I must say, I love HTN Amino Protein DC.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, been up for a while this morning. Nothing going on hair related today. Will do my hair again on wendsday. Its supposed to storm later on, the wind is already blowing really hard. Just relaxing and getting prepared for this work week.


----------



## Charz

So I think I've narrowed it down

Shampoo: QB WGCT
Detangler/DC/Leave-in: QB CTDG 
DC/Leave-in: QB AOHC
Moisturizer: QB BRBC, QB OHHB, QB AOHC
Styler/Gel: Uncle Funky's Curl Magic
Oil: QB OHHB
Protein: Dudley's DRC-28


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> So I think I've narrowed it down
> 
> Shampoo: QB WGCT
> Detangler/DC/Leave-in: QB CTDG
> DC/Leave-in: QB AOHC
> Moisturizer: QB BRBC, QB OHHB, QB AOHC
> Styler/Gel: Uncle Funky's Curl Magic
> Oil: QB OHHB
> Protein: Dudley's DRC-28



Good list charz, and you can get those all on the ground, right? If so good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Divas! Hope everyone is having a Great Day!

Just finished my HTN Regi for the morning. Got on this ol' _raggetdy_ Pretty Wrap and I must say it's _"Raggetdy"_ but it still works.

Thinking about my Regi for Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Good list charz*, and you can get those all on the ground, right? If so good deal.


 
Yeah....It's a nice list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> So I think I've narrowed it down
> 
> Shampoo: QB WGCT
> Detangler/DC/Leave-in: QB CTDG
> DC/Leave-in: QB AOHC
> Moisturizer: QB BRBC, QB OHHB, QB AOHC
> Styler/Gel: Uncle Funky's Curl Magic
> Oil: QB OHHB
> Protein: Dudley's DRC-28


 
Nice list. I need to give mine more thought


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hello Divas! Hope everyone is having a Great Day!
> 
> Just finished my HTN Regi for the morning. Got on this ol' _raggetdy_ Pretty Wrap and I must say it's _"Raggetdy"_ but it still works.
> 
> Thinking about my Regi for Tuesday.



Girl i cut the pouch part out and just use the scarf now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl i cut the pouch part out and just use the scarf now*.


 
La Colocha

Chile....Mine is To' Up 7 Ways from Sunday  

Still got it on my head some kinda' way tho' 

It's practically in strangs Boff of 'em.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile....Mine is To' Up 7 Ways from Sunday
> 
> Still got it on my head some kinda' way tho'
> 
> It's practically in strangs Boff of 'em.



I don't even know what happened to the other one i had, its probably tied to one of dd's doll heads but the black scarf is holding on. I have tried to find something to replace it but i can't, i love that material.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't even know what happened to the other one i had, its probably tied to one of dd's doll heads* but the black scarf is holding on. I* have tried to find something to replace it but i can't, i love that material.*


 
La Colocha

1st bolded....

2nd bolded ...Me Too!  That's why I'm still holdin' on.....

I'll throw them out once they disenegrate into nothing.


----------



## La Colocha

All of them are oos, i wonder if she even sells them anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *All of them are oos, i wonder if she even sells them anymore.*


 
@La Colocha

I looked at them around BF to see if any were _discounted_ and they were all like $19.95-$24.95 or something crazy

Hmp. I was looking for the $9.99 special


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I looked at them around BF to see if any were _discounted_ and they were all like $19.95-$24.95 or something crazy
> 
> Hmp. I was looking for the $9.99 special



I thought there would be more products and variety by now. Maybe they aren't selling well since the craze died down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I thought there would be more products and variety by now. *Maybe they aren't selling well since the craze died down.*


 
@La Colocha

Great Product. Good Concept. But Lawd You Can't Rely on PJ's to keep yo' bizness together. 

PJ's are _too_ Fickle. 

Chile..they move on to the next "It" thang with the Speed of Light.


----------



## Shay72

Happy to hear about the Shea Moisture poos. Reviews have all been positive. It seems with the deep treatment masque it's like sitrinillah. Either people love it or hate it, no in between. I love it. 

Never ordered the Juices & Berries. I have a lot of "juice". They will last for a long time to come .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Happy to hear about the Shea Moisture poos. Reviews have all been positive. It seems with the deep treatment masque it's like sitrinillah. *Either people love it or hate it, no in between.* I love it.
> 
> Never ordered the Juices & Berries. I have a lot of "juice". They will last for a long time to come .


 
Shay72

Seems like all/most of their products are that way.erplexed  

I don't hear a consensus from anything except that Exlir.

Please let me know what you think of that Purification Masque


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Great Product. Good Concept. *But Lawd You Can't Rely on PJ's to keep yo' bizness together*.
> 
> PJ's are _too_ Fickle.
> 
> Chile..they move on to the next "It" thang with the Speed of Light.



Quote of the day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Seems like all/most of their products are that way.erplexed
> 
> I don't hear a consensus from anything except that Exlir.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of that Purification Masque


 
They seem to be pretty much _"Hit OR Miss"_


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah about the Pretty Wraps...haven't worn anything on my head since getting a satin pillowcase.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> They seem to be pretty much _"Hit OR Miss"_



When i first started researching shea moisture i went to target.com, there is a broader range of people on there and the reviews for the products that i decided that i wanted to try were mostly positive reviews. I tend to step outside of lhcf if i am undecided about something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Quote of the day* .


 
La Colocha

Hush Girl!  You know it's true. 

So....Don't be Raising Yo' Prices, Changing your formulations, Using Smaller Jars, charging more and doing all kinds of crazy stuff.  5% Sales.... It don't work.

PJ's be done moved on to something else before you get Your Base in the Mail from your Supplier  

..........
 Saying all that to say:  Don't Count on Us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah about the Pretty Wraps...*haven't worn anything on my head since getting a satin pillowcase.*


 
Shay72

I need to look for mine  Thanks for the reminder.  I have a Set (somewhere)



La Colocha said:


> When i first started researching shea moisture i went to target.com, *there is a broader range of people on there and the reviews for the products that i decided that i wanted to try were mostly positive reviews. I tend to step outside of lhcf if i am undecided about something*.


 
La Colocha

Good Point.  I'm still undecided.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hush Girl!  You know it's true.
> 
> So....Don't be Raising Yo' Prices, Changing your formulations, Using Smaller Jars, charging more and doing all kinds of crazy stuff.  5% Sales.... It don't work.
> 
> PJ's be done moved on to something else before you get Your Base in the Mail from your Supplier
> 
> ..........
> Saying all that to say:  Don't Count on Us



Lmao, preach. * waves $5 in the air for offering*.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I need to look for mine  Thanks for the reminder.  I have a Set (somewhere)
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Good Point.  I'm still undecided.



When you have some time go on there and read the reviews. Idk if they have the newer products on there yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *When you have some time go on there and read the reviews.* Idk if they have the newer products on there yet.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  I betta' way until May to do all that


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> So I think I've narrowed it down
> 
> Shampoo: QB WGCT
> Detangler/DC/Leave-in: QB CTDG
> DC/Leave-in: QB AOHC
> Moisturizer: QB BRBC, QB OHHB, QB AOHC
> Styler/Gel: Uncle Funky's Curl Magic
> Oil: QB OHHB
> Protein: Dudley's DRC-28



How are you able to DC w/ the AOHC?  Have you tried steaming with it?  Does it really detangle on wet hair?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Please let me know what you think of that Purification Masque


 
I will let you know. I'm hoping I can use this to alternate with bentonite clay. I'm hoping that Shea Moisture can be my on the ground line with some Kinky Curly and Curls thrown in there. I can get all three of those at Target.


----------



## chebaby

im getting ready to do my hair and get it out the way. i changed my mind again lmao and decided to use my kbb mask.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> All of them are oos, i wonder if she even sells them anymore.


I checked her site a few days ago and they were oos then. I wonder if she is still selling them too. I bought 3 of them in 2009 and am now down to the last one. I would stock up if she had a sale

Did anyone try the locsoc and if so how did it compare? Can anyone recommend any other alternatives?


----------



## chebaby

ok i finished my hair. it feels good to have it done and out the way early.
i used up a kbb mask mixed with evoo and hemp oil and a dew. i have 2 back ups of kbb and one dew.
next week i will start on donna marie butter milk with the dcc.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> I checked her site a few days ago and they were oos then. I wonder if she is still selling them too. I bought 3 of them in 2009 and am now down to the last one. I would stock up if she had a sale
> 
> Did anyone try the locsoc and if so how did it compare? Can anyone recommend any other alternatives?



I had the loc soc from pretty antoinetts but it tore up way faster than the pretty wrap. I never bought another one.



chebaby said:


> ok i finished my hair. it feels good to have it done and out the way early.
> i used up a kbb mask mixed with evoo and hemp oil and a dew. i have 2 back ups of kbb and one dew.
> next week i will start on donna marie butter milk with the dcc.



The mask and the oil together was a great idea che, i just squirted some right in the jar. I will do that again when i open this new jar.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I had the loc soc from pretty antoinetts but it tore up way faster than the pretty wrap. I never bought another one.
> 
> 
> 
> The mask and the oil together was a great idea che, i just squirted some right in the jar. I will do that again when i open this new jar.


im glad you like it. thats what i did too, put it in the jar. what oil did you use?


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought the shea moisture strengthening elixir, it feels good on my hair but it gives me a headache.   I am going to try it again and if it still makes my head hurt I am exchanging it.

I am going to co wash with bear fruit ginger orange and condition with a goldwell color conditioner I need to use up.  I will air dry, my hair seems to be tired of the roller sets.


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot

Hopefully this works from my phone

I detangled with the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and I left it in, I put some AOHC and OHHB on top and sat under the steamer. I did not rinse it out. I only used a dollop of the AOHC and OHHB.

My hair is sooooo softttttt!!!!


----------



## Charz

I can't figuire out how to thank and read pms from this thing.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im glad you like it. thats what i did too, put it in the jar. what oil did you use?



I used grapeseed oil.


----------



## Eisani

I pulled out an ooooold bottle of Bee Mine and used it on my scalp yesterday after washing.  I think it gave me a headache  I asked it any of yall like shea based products cause I had something to share


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have 2 back ups of kbb *and one dew.
> next week i will start on donna marie butter milk with the dcc.


 
chebaby

Girl.....That List Keeps Growing  Still 2 back-ups eh?  

Next week it'll be 3-4 back-ups


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.....That List Keeps Growing  Still 2 back-ups eh?
> 
> Next week it'll be 3-4 back-ups


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I pulled out an ooooold bottle of Bee Mine and used it on my scalp yesterday after washing.  I think it gave me a headache  I asked it any of yall like shea based products cause I had something to share


sharing is caring girl.
yall know i love shea butter and shea based products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I pulled out an ooooold bottle of Bee Mine and used it on my scalp yesterday after washing. I think it gave me a headache  *I asked it any of yall like shea based products cause I had something to share*


 
Eisani

Girl, Gone & Hit Che Up.  She'll be feinin' for a package by next week



chebaby said:


> *sharing is caring girl.*
> yall know i love shea butter and shea based products.


 
chebaby

      That's Right Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovelies!  Waz Up?

I'm sitting here baggying with HTN Lotion & Oyl.  *sounds so 'routine' & boring*  I said Imma hang until June.  

Lawd...hope I can make it.

I like playing in different 'stuff'.  This is so "routine"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Where the _Debil_ is "Beauty?" 

I want to hear all about her Hurr Appointment (Like Only Beauty Can Tell it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Girl....What You Doin'?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl....What You Doin'?



Eatin out this jar of peanut butter being nosy in ot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Eatin out this jar of peanut butter being nosy in ot.


 
@La Colocha

I had Pizza And it was GOOD

While I was driving to pick it up....I was thinking about my Regimen for Tuesday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I had Pizza And it was GOOD
> 
> While I was driving to pick it up....I was thinking about my Regimen for Tuesday.



Yum, i can't have pizza no mo *cries into jar*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yum, i can't have pizza no mo *cries into jar*.*


 
La Colocha

WHY? (Bolded)

Also, do you ever Baggy?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> WHY? (Bolded)
> 
> Also, do you ever Baggy?



I gotta get this meat of me, lmao. I don't baggy anymore for some reason, i always go through a faze.


----------



## mkd

Hey what's everyone up to tonight?

I am just getting a chance to sit down and get online for a few minutes.  I am about to bathe the kids and wash their hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I gotta get this meat of me, *lmao. *I don't baggy anymore for some reason, i always go through a faze*.


 
La Colocha ..........  I hear you

Me Too.  I had a baggy laying here so I slapped it on.  

I may try to do it err once and a while tho'. (2nd bolded)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Hey what's everyone up to tonight?*
> 
> I am just getting a chance to sit down and get online for a few minutes. I am about to bathe the kids and wash their hair.


 
mkd

Hey Girl!

I'm in Chill-Mode dreading going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work. The lady I'm training called in (again ) so I'm sitting here relaxing. Nothing going on here tonight. 

Where's Eisani? I love shea based stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work. The lady I'm training called in (again ) so I'm sitting here relaxing. Nothing going on here tonight.
> 
> Where's Eisani? I love shea based stuff!


 
Brownie518

Hey Lady!

Was just out in my Stash.  I found Some Red Palm Oil (a Pre-Poo Treatment for very damaged hair).  I will use it next wash day as a HOT.  

It's in a Jar with a nice Lemony scent. Phyto something or other.  It's almost gone, so I'll use it until it's gone.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Was just out in my Stash.  I found Some Red Palm Oil (a Pre-Poo Treatment for very damaged hair).  I will use it next wash day as a HOT.
> 
> It's in a Jar with a nice Lemony scent. Phyto something or other.  It's almost gone, so I'll use it until it's gone.



Hey, T.  
I used to use Red Palm Oil as a prepoo a few years ago. It worked well for me.  Mine did smell lemony, though. Just plain ole red palm oil.

Hey, any of ya'll use Extra Dark JBCO. I saw the one from Sunny Isle and wondered how different it is with the supposed higher ash content.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T.
> *I used to use Red Palm Oil as a prepoo a few years ago. It worked well for me.*  Mine did smell lemony, though. Just plain ole red palm oil.
> 
> Hey, any of ya'll use Extra Dark JBCO. I saw the one from Sunny Isle and wondered how different it is with the supposed higher ash content.


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I just wish I would quit finding stuff  It's a Phyto _something_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, *I just wish I would quit finding stuff*  It's a Phyto _something_



You! Hmph, I "found" an extra jar of Claudie's Normalizing and a Protein, plus another bottle of the Deep Moisturizing conditioner. Not that I'm complaining since I love those but dang.  I also found a BFH Avocado Hair Soak, which I've been using.  Thats almost done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You! Hmph, I "found" an extra jar of Claudie's Normalizing and a Protein, plus another bottle of the Deep Moisturizing conditioner. Not that I'm complaining since I love those but dang.  I also found a BFH Avocado Hair Soak, which I've been using.  Thats almost done.*


 
@Brownie518

YOU! ME! 

Chile..I found a Claudie Protein, An 8 ounce JBCO, a 16 ounce Claudie Balancing, a Ori Restorative Masque etc.....  ...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> YOU! ME!
> 
> Chile..I found a Claudie Protein, An 8 ounce JBCO, a 16 ounce Claudie Balancing, a Ori Restorative Masque etc.....  ...






I think its great that Charz has narrowed things down to that list of hers.  I wish but I know that will never be me. I like too much variety (as long as my hair is doing good).


----------



## Priss Pot

Today I washed and DC'd w/ SSI Banana Brulee.  Did my usual routine, braidout using KCKT w/ a bit of KCCC and shea butter on the very ends.

I'm almost out of my Trader Joe's shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think its great that Charz has narrowed things down to that list of hers.  I wish but* I know that will never be me. I like too much variety *(as long as my hair is doing good).


 
@Brownie518

Me Too Girl. As much as I LOVE HTN, I am now bored with using it errday. 

I want to move on....but I made a committment to hang with it until 

June...but Lawd...I wanna use something else.

Maybe May. I'll end it a month early.erplexed I'll go back to it naturally (since I have so much of it) but I won't use it exclusively like I've been doing for the past several months.

I Need Variety!


----------



## Brownie518

T, have you used one of the Shine rinses yet????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, have you used one of the Shine rinses yet????*


 
@Brownie518

No. Have you? 

I may try one out after I relax. I know I'm gonna love them, because they close the cuticle. I think the PH Balances are like 3.0 or something like that.

So, they will definitely replace my PC for a while. Did I tell you BFH gave me a 1 time personal discount code?  

I'll use it in May. Maybe I'll get another Green Tea and Applie Shine Rinse and something else.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No. Have you?
> 
> I may try one out after I relax. I know I'm gonna love them, because they close the cuticle. I think the PH Balances are like 3.0 or something like that.
> 
> So, they will definitely replace my PC for a while. Did I tell you BFH gave me a 1 time personal discount code?
> 
> I'll use it in May. Maybe I'll get another Green Tea and Applie Shine Rinse and something else.



IDareT'sHair

I haven't tried mine yet either. 
I'm working on using my PC right now. I didn't realize til half the bottle was gone that its now white, not blue.  I was like "WTF is this stuff?" 

Thats nice that she gave you a code.  Shoot, I wouldn't mind one.  And when is that "Loyalty Program" supposed to kick in?


----------



## mkd

i wonder if i would like braid outs better since cutting my hair.  I may revisit them this week.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Girl how is that helping use up your stash ? You gotta rotate stuff. 

Finished NJ's Moo La Creme. Yeah this will not work as a detangler for me and I don't use creamy leave ins anymore. So I'm on the look out for another detangler. I think Mozeke has one I want to try and Darcy's.

I want to order some oils (on staples list) and some combs but I hate tracking a bunch of packages. It's too much work. I will wait until the Hairveda and Shea Moisture stuff gets here. I'm waiting on something for my Nook too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I haven't tried mine yet either.
> *I'm working on using my PC right now. I didn't realize til half the bottle was gone that its now white, not blue.  I was like "WTF is this stuff?"*
> 
> Thats nice that she gave you a code.  Shoot, I wouldn't mind one.  And when is that "Loyalty Program" supposed to kick in?


 
Brownie518

WHAT?????  I know the "Roux Mendex" is White. 

Hmp.  So now Porosity Control is White?  Interesting.

Girl, I ain't never heard anything about No Loyalty Program


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Girl how is that helping use up your stash ? You gotta rotate stuff.*


 
@Shay72

You mean using HTN exclusively? I am using that for Daily Moisturizing.
I am still rotating the other stuff.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just tried Koils by Nature Nourishing Hair & Body Butter in Wonderful Watermelon.  I think I am in   I can't believe I have had this in my stash and pushed it to the back.  It's a Shea Butter base, but it has some other wonderful butter and oils in the ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> WHAT?????  I know the "Roux Mendex" is White.
> 
> Hmp.  So now Porosity Control is White?  Interesting.
> 
> Girl, I ain't never heard anything about No Loyalty Program



Yeah, the Mendex is creamy. The PC is pearlescent, I guess. 

Let me go forward you something...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
That's exactly what I mean


----------



## Brownie518

@Shay72 - what oils are you planning to get?

ETA - Oh, and I forgot to tell you I ordered that NJ stuff to see how it comapres to Sunshine


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Moisturizers last forever that's all I'm saying. I'm sure I could never buy another moisturizer at least through 2012/2013.....2014.



bronzebomb said:


> I just tried Koils by Nature Nourishing Hair & Body Butter in Wonderful Watermelon. I think I am in  I can't believe I have had this in my stash and pushed it to the back. It's a Shea Butter base, but it has some other wonderful butter and oils in the ingredients.


I purchased the butter in Almond Joy and was in  too. Then I started hearing she was raising prices and the other 3 things I tried were a mess so she will not be getting any more of my money 



Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72 - what oils are you planning to get?
> 
> ETA - Oh, and I forgot to tell you I ordered that NJ stuff to see how it comapres to Sunshine


I plan to get grapeseed, hemp seed, sunflower, and rice bran . Let me know about the NJ. I'm telling you that shea sorbet could pass for the whipped,fluffy, light sunshine. I sat them next to each other and there was no difference except of course, scent.


----------



## BrownBetty

Whomever suggested using the bra straps from the convertible bras as head bands, Thank you!

I used Big Daddy Dew as a leave in and my jbco/WG oil mixture after I conditioned.  I air dried, my hair is soft and shiny.

I returned the shea moisture products.  I was going to exchange the elixir for the mositure mist but then the mgr started telling me some foolishness about paying an extra $3 because of a price difference.  I told him to return everything. I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Moisturizers last forever that's all I'm saying. *I'm sure I could never buy another moisturizer at least through 2012/2013.....2014*.
> 
> 
> I plan to get grapeseed, hemp seed, sunflower, and rice bran . Let me know about the NJ. I'm telling you that shea sorbet could pass for the whipped,fluffy, light sunshine. I sat them next to each other and there was no difference except of course, scent.



@bolded........
I believe it, too. 

I love grape, hemp and rice bran!!  Walnut, emu, and argan are ones I really like, also!!  I haven't tried the sunflower yet. Once I use up some of what I have now, I'll be trying that one. 
I can't wait to see this shea sorbet!! 
Man, I am really going to miss Jasmine's. Nobody could match her when it came to scents!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Moisturizers last forever that's all I'm saying. I'm sure I could never buy another moisturizer at least through 2012/2013.....2014.*
> 
> 
> I purchased the butter in Almond Joy and was in  too. Then I started hearing she was raising prices and the other 3 things I tried were a mess so she will not be getting any more of my money
> 
> 
> I plan to get grapeseed, hemp seed, sunflower, and rice bran . Let me know about the NJ. I'm telling you that shea sorbet could pass for the whipped,fluffy, light sunshine. I sat them next to each other and there was no difference except of course, scent.


 
Shay72

Got Cha' Thanks Girl.  You've helped me with my Stash so much and have given me so many great tips on using stuff up, rotation and using stuff that's open & limiting opening up more stuff. 

You've been a BIG Help.  I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IA about Moisturizers. I sold alot of mine on the Exchange Forum tho'.erplexed 

I still have alot of Creams/Butters/Grease/Pomades yet to use up.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded........
> I believe it, too.
> 
> I love grape, hemp and rice bran!!  Walnut, emu, and argan are ones I really like, also!!  I haven't tried the sunflower yet. Once I use up some of what I have now, I'll be trying that one.
> I can't wait to see this shea sorbet!!
> Man, I am really going to miss Jasmine's. Nobody could match her when it came to scents!!!


 
I broke the news to my friend about Jasmine's and she was like "aw lawd she had the only lotion....". She and her daughter have ezcema and they love Jasmine's and sunshine. Now that I think about it the shea sorbet could be good for them too .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> *I broke the news to my friend about Jasmine's and she was like "aw lawd she had the only lotion....". *She and her daughter have ezcema and they love Jasmine's and sunshine. Now that I think about it the shea sorbet could be good for them too .



My mother just about fell out when I told her!  She wanted to die. She was like 'So where you gonna get my stuff from now?'


----------



## chebaby

i really want to buy something.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> sharing is caring girl.
> yall know i love shea butter and shea based products.





Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work. The lady I'm training called in (again ) so I'm sitting here relaxing. Nothing going on here tonight.
> 
> Where's Eisani? I love shea based stuff!


I just stuck my head in here to read a locked thread  I'm still doing homework, but I'll PM yall tonight or tomorrow, depending on what time I get my work done.

ETA: I just went on and sent it.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> My mother just about fell out when I told her!  She wanted to die. She was like 'So where you gonna get my stuff from now?'


 
I know how she & my friend feels. I'm mad I have to find body washes again. I do love Hairveda's soaps but I don't like bar soap I prefer soap in a bottle. It's less messy to me.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I know how she & my friend feels. *I'm mad I have to find body washes again.* I do love Hairveda's soaps but I don't like bar soap I prefer soap in a bottle. It's less messy to me.



See, thats what is really getting me. I loved her washes. I wish I had known sooner cuz I woulda wrecked house on those.  I have quite a few in the stash, thank goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Know it is Prolly "Wishful Thinking" But I Expect Jasmine to Return......

Do ya'll think I'm being _too hopeful_


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i really want to buy something.







IDareT'sHair said:


> I Know it is Prolly "Wishful Thinking" But I Expect Jasmine to Return......
> 
> Do ya'll think I'm being _too hopeful_



What makes you think that???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What makes you think that???*


 
Brownie518

I don't know?erplexed  I just do.

What would she do with all those left-over scents?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't know?erplexed  I just do.
> 
> What would she do with all those left-over scents?



LOL, she needs to send them joints over here!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *LOL, she needs to send them joints over here!!! *


 
@Brownie518

IK But what would we do with them? I ain't mixin' up nothin'

I want her to just rest, re-group and come on back.  

Hmp. PJ's countin' on her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

B, When are you Relaxing Again?

Me, like April 29th or something like that...I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Baggying felt really good tonight.  I'll do it again soon.  

I baggied with my HTN L-I, Lotion & Oil.

I may try to do it at least twice a week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> B, When are you Relaxing Again?
> 
> Me, like April 29th or something like that...I think.



In a couple weeks, I think. 

You just reminded me of something I need to get, too.


----------



## rosalindb

Shay72 said:


> I know how she & my friend feels. I'm mad I have to find body washes again. I do love Hairveda's soaps but I don't like bar soap I prefer soap in a bottle. It's less messy to me.


Shay72 - do you remember if anyone posted links of bases for the body wash? I just remember there were lots of hair ones. Mind you, you would still have to think about fragrance


----------



## Priss Pot

I wish SSI sold her more popular conditioners in liter sizes.

I don't know why I need a liter of the stuff anyway since her conditioners are so concentrated, but it just makes me feel good to have a big size of a favorite product.  I obviously have a problem.  But, we all do, so I can vent here anyway.


----------



## Shay72

rosalindb said:


> @Shay72 - do you remember if anyone posted links of bases for the body wash? I just remember there were lots of hair ones. Mind you, you would still have to think about fragrance


 
rosalindb
If they did, I don't know. I wasn't paying too much attention to the base talk bc I knew I wouldn't be making anything .  I do have this one from Giovanni and one from Boots I want to try. Shea Moisture has body washes too so I will look into that at some point.


----------



## natura87

I really like how this Shea Moisture is making my hair feel. The C and H milk and smoothie combo is giving me life with 4-5 day hair.


----------



## SimJam

ammit just as I was gonna start catching up on this thread ... my manager asked me to go to a meeting for her

blach

Great news - a natural hair and body shop opened up here in jamaica.

they have a few shea moisture prods
jessie curl line
jane carter line
givanni line
kinky curly line

and theyre planning to sel raw shea and black soap

Im in heaven !!!!!!!!


----------



## natura87

I love the SM products so far but I am going to finish up a few more containers of stuff that is already open before I dive into SM all willy nilly. I have a Shea butter creme and some SB poo and conditioner that I can use up quickly as the weather is finally getting better.


----------



## rosalindb

SimJam said:


> ammit just as I was gonna start catching up on this thread ... my manager asked me to go to a meeting for her
> 
> blach
> 
> Great news - a natural hair and body shop opened up here in jamaica.
> 
> they have a few shea moisture prods
> jessie curl line
> jane carter line
> givanni line
> kinky curly line
> 
> and theyre planning to sel raw shea and black soap
> 
> Im in heaven !!!!!!!!


You had best stock up on the way home before lurkers clean out the store


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon ladies! 

shay, Brownie518, I fell out too when I heard she was closing because I like her conditioner and you all know how picky I am, thank goodness Ms. T have a beautiful stash. I have eczema and never tried the cream.

My hair still flaky, and little itchy but can't expect miracle in 3 days. I'm wash tonight with the medicated poo, dc with something?  Donna Marie cream is great on dry hair for braid out too, so I know and finally will stop saying this my technique has improved so many of the cream/stylers I've used will probably workout now that I figure how do my hair

Well since we are on no buy we should use up something


----------



## SimJam

rosalindb said:


> You had best stock up on the way home before lurkers clean out the store


 
lol

 umm are there many Jamaicans ( living in Jamaica) on here though?

in any case, they dont carry Qhemet products so ent no skin off my back if the place gets cleaned out.

I want to try the weekly deep conditioning treatment by Jessy curl

do they have a protein DC? anyone know?


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
my hair turned out nice. my braid outs always look nice once i give it enough time to dry. if its still damp when i take it out its frizz city.

got a compliment on it already. well not on the style but a lady here said "your hair grew so faaasssttt". i just smiled and said thank you.

dont know how i feel about the mhc grease. i mean i like it. but i dont think its better than bsp, esp. for my ends. i think bsp makes my ends feel better. and speaking of ends i think they need to be dusted.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, have you dusted yourself before?


----------



## SimJam

Ive been trimming my twists every month trying to get this colour out.

i swear, the more I cut the more colour comes back.
unless i can get to an Aveda store, Im not colouring my hair again.

chebaby oooh i nvr thought of using the bsp on my ends .... hmmmmmmm

Charz I need to try that CTDG AOHC combo which the steaming ... sounds yummy


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, have you dusted yourself before?


yes. i did it once on my natural texture and once when i flat ironed. when my hair was in its natural texture i just cut curl by curl. that was the easiest way for me. i only dusted about 1/2 inch so i wasnt worried about it being even or not but when i straightened it was even.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> Ive been trimming my twists every month trying to get this colour out.
> 
> i swear, the more I cut the more colour comes back.
> unless i can get to an Aveda store, Im not colouring my hair again.
> 
> @chebaby oooh i nvr thought of using the bsp on my ends .... hmmmmmmm
> 
> @Charz I need to try that CTDG AOHC combo which the steaming ... sounds yummy


yea its good on the ends if you twist or braid a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.......

How's errbody doing tonight?  I just did my HTN Regi.  I got a couple products in the mail.  

My 32 ounces of OHH came and something else (I haven't opened yet).erplexed

chebaby Priss Pot I sent 'small packages' for you both today....so be on the Look-Out!

Will do my hurr tomorrow.  And will try out UBH DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  It seems like those "Flash Wednesday" Specials get worse & worse .........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.......
> 
> How's errbody doing tonight?  I just did my HTN Regi.  I got a couple products in the mail.
> 
> My 32 ounces of OHH came and something else (I haven't opened yet).erplexed
> 
> @chebaby @Priss Pot I sent 'small packages' for you both today....so be on the Look-Out!
> 
> Will do my hurr tomorrow.  And will try out UBH DC'er.


thanx lady.
im mailing your package tomorrow so you should get it on thursday. i put a mhc scalp oil in there so i hope you like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  It seems like those "Flash Wednesday" Specials get worse & worse .........


i havent looked at it lately. only thing im interested in is the hair cream and really i can do without that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thanks Girl. 

When are you doing your hair again?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> When are you doing your hair again?


hopefully not until sunday im enjoying not co washing like i used to. dont know how its gonna work out for the summer though.
maybe ill still do braid outs and wear a bun, then co wash the middle of the week and braid out  bun again. i cant be having hair all on my neck when its super hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent looked at it lately. only thing im interested in is the hair cream and really i can do without that.


 
chebaby

I keep looking & waiting.......



chebaby said:


> *hopefully not until sunday* im enjoying not co washing like i used to. dont know how its gonna work out for the summer though.
> maybe ill still do braid outs and wear a bun, then co wash the middle of the week and braid out bun again. i cant be having hair all on my neck when its super hot.


 
chebaby

Have you decided what you'll be using????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I am about to go thru and catch up on this thread! My presentation at work went REALLY WELL today so I am sooo excited about that. Also told yall I would post pics of my install, so here they are. Its a Malaysian Remy sew-in with a lace closure.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I keep looking & waiting.......
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Have you decided what you'll be using????


i used up my first bottle of dew so i  said i would move on to something else. probably the donna marie butter milk since im using the donna marie dcc. but for some reason im already anticipating it not being as moisturized with the dew.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! I am about to go thru and catch up on this thread! My presentation at work went REALLY WELL today so I am sooo excited about that. Also told yall I would post pics of my install, so here they are. Its a Malaysian Remy sew-in with a lace closure.


its really nice. looks like it feels soft and silky too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Looks Nice Beauty.  How long will you keep this in?

chebaby

Well....You know Daddy and the _Competition_.


----------



## natura87

DCing with Africa's Best Olive Oil conditioner on dry with some Sally's Argan Oil my sis gave me. She knows I love oils. I will cowash this out with Naked Naturals Shea and Avocado conditioner. I may use some of my SM C and H milk as a leave in becuase I cant think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a shipping notice for my last BFH purchase. 

I still haven't received anything from Hairveda tho'.

I think these are the only 2 things I have coming. 

Errthang else is pretty much all here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Looks Nice Beauty.  How long will you keep this in?
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Well....You know Daddy and the _Competition_.


girl i was like "do i really wanna use something else"
its like when i was stuck on the old kbb milk. i used other things but i always came back to the milk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913
It looks nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was like *"do i really wanna use something else"*
> *its like when i was stuck on the old kbb milk. i used other things but i always came back to the milk*


 
chebaby

I know exactly what you mean.

I wonder what Imma use when I slowly move away from HTN L-I & Lotionerplexed

I'll come back to it Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks ladies! I will leave it in until June 1! I really like it and to maintain it I spritz it with water and condish at night and twist it into 4 twists and put on a satin scarf and satin bonnet. I have finally learned to take care of weave lol. I may wait until next weekend before I wash it for the first time, some people wash weekly but thats a bit much at first lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> I wonder what Imma use when I slowly move away from HTN L-I & Lotionerplexed
> 
> I'll come back to it Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec.


it sounds like its great for those months. nice and moisturizing. but really you could use it all year around.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks ladies! I will leave it in until June 1! I really like it and to maintain it I spritz it with water and condish at night and twist it into 4 twists and put on a satin scarf and satin bonnet. I have finally learned to take care of weave lol. I may wait until next weekend before I wash it for the first time, some people wash weekly but thats a bit much at first lol.


so is that where the curls at the ends came from? the twists?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it sounds like its great for those months. nice and moisturizing. *but really you could use it all year around.*


 
@chebaby

IK. Boredom Done Set In. .............  ............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> IK. Boredom Done Set In. .............  ............


lmao i can imagine. at least you rotate your conditioners and treatments


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> so is that where the curls at the ends came from? the twists?


 
No it's a curly body wave texture, I just twist it to keep it detangled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i can imagine. *at least you rotate your conditioners and treatments*


 
chebaby

Yeah....

I'm still bored tho'.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....
> 
> I'm still bored tho'.erplexed


i know im gonna be mad if this donna marie butter milk sucks. imma have to break out the dew again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know im gonna be mad if this donna marie butter milk sucks. *imma have to break out the dew again.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I don't know what/which moisturizer(s) I will use after May 31st.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what/which moisturizer(s) I will use after May 31st.


i know all through the summer im only using leave ins and stylers. but i have so many moisturizers i do not use
im addicted to buying moisturizers and i dont use them. i have oyin whipped pudding, kbb cream, donna marie super buttercream, curls whipped cream, mhc something, miss jessies stuff, all kinds of stuff, that stuff, this stuff, every body stuff


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i know im gonna be mad if this donna marie butter milk sucks. imma have to break out the dew again.


 
I hope you like it! Its really moisturizing, the only reason I don't care for it is bcuz its too watery to have the slip I need to smooth my hair before twisting. I will just use it as a leave-in for buns rather than for styling and that solves the problem!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I hope you like it! Its really moisturizing, the only reason I don't care for it is bcuz its too watery to have the slip I need to smooth my hair before twisting. I will just use it as a leave-in for buns rather than for styling and that solves the problem!


i hope i like it too. im just gonna smooth it into wet hair and then use the dcc to braid. probably use the butter cream on my ends.
ETA: and if i go back to wet buns in the summer ill use it for that too.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, very cute!  I really like your hair.  

T, you are right, KBB's sales suck and they do get worse and worse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you are right, KBB's sales suck and they do get worse and worse*.


 
mkd

Girl.........

Hotmess (And they don't care)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Girl.........
> 
> Hotmess (And they don't care)


 
 Shol' don't! She hasn't even had a B2GO sale on the milks in a while...my mom wants some but she only likes the coco mango sent so she won't take any of mine. Whenever there is a sale I will order her some and that will probably be it for me from KBB!


----------



## Eisani

I wantsta buy me somethin.


----------



## Eisani

Eek 666 thanks. Somebody hurrup and thank my post!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Eek 666 thanks. Somebody hurrup and thank my post!







Eisani said:


> I wantsta buy me somethin.



Me, too!! And I don't mean somethin I need. I want to buy something I WANT 


I had such a crazy night at work. It went by so fast, though. I missed all the chat. 
Has anyone seen Black Swan??? That is some weird sh*t. Those chicks are crazy.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> yea its good on the ends if you twist or braid a lot.



I haven't used my BSP in a minute, so I'm gonna try it on my ends the next time I do a braid-out.  That stuff smells too good to be going unused like that.


----------



## SimJam

@priss pot ummmm ur hair 

and yes I put some BSP on my ends last night and baggied for like 2 hours ...... niiiiiiice


----------



## natura87

Just wearing a wash and go today.


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon, 

Nothing new on hair, but since everyone hands is itching to buy for those of us on a no buy for April, what about a swap? Now don't slap me or laugh but maybe someone got something you want and it will feel like something new


----------



## chebaby

i think im just going to wear my braid  out in a bun today because its raining so bad here.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Nothing new on hair, but since everyone hands is itching to buy for those of us on a no buy for April, what about a swap? Now don't slap me or laugh but maybe someone got something you want and it will feel like something new


thats a good idea. i think some of us already did that because we are impatient


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Nothing new on hair, but since everyone hands is itching to buy for those of us on a no buy for April, what about a swap? Now don't slap me or laugh but maybe someone got something you want and it will feel like something new



Good idea.  I have some items I really want to get rid of.  Not because I don't like them all (except for the Miss Jessies, yuck), but because I'm happy with where I am now in regards to my regimen and current products.

1) Curls Cleansing Cream (used once)
2) Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner (about 85% full)
3) 8oz JBCO (50% full)
4) Full jar of Blended Cutie Down & Out Styles
5) about 4oz left of a 16oz bottle of Now brand Castor Oil
6) Miss Jessies Baby Buttercreme (used once, full 16oz jar)
7) 12oz Beautiful Curls Leave-In Conditioner (unused)


----------



## Ltown

I'm at work so I'll make a list later. Wait until Ms. T see this she won't because her list is warehouse


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> I'm at work so I'll make a list later. Wait until Ms. T see this she won't because her list is *warehouse:*lol:



 Really though?


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> Really though?


 

Oh I'm not joking she has a nice beauty supply I need to see because I've benefit several times. Love you IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i have many products to swap. lets see:

i have:
curls whipped cream
miss jessies baby butter cream
AO manderine gel
curl junkie smoothing gelli
curl junkie curl queen gel
oyin whipped pudding
shea moisture shea butter mask used once
shea moisture yuca(or whatever) conditioner never used


----------



## chebaby

oh and IDareT'sHair, and beautyaddict, i mailed your boxes. it took me forever and two days but i got it out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and @IDareT'sHair, and @beautyaddict, *i mailed your boxes. it took me forever and two days but i got it out*


''

@chebaby

No worries Girl!  And Thanks a bunch! 

I shole coulda' used that _ORS Pack_ tonight .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm at work so I'll make a list later. *Wait until Ms. T see this she won't because her list is warehouse*


 
Righterplexed  Anyway, I just did a Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas to the 10th Power......

Sitting here under my Mastex Heat Cap with Red Palm Oil butter stuff (HOT).

Will Co-Cleanse in a minute and try out this UBH under Dryer 30 minutes no plastic Cap.  Will do a conditioning Rinse-Out this time and will possibly alternate with Steam.erplexed

I'll know after I do it.  Didn't check my mail today, but I think BFH is all I have on the way (and Che's pkg)

btw: Priss Pot Very, very Nice!


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, checking in. The no-buy is getting better. I need a few things that are almost out (not hair related) but i have substitutes that i can use until the no-buy is over. My mom is here visiting, she surprised me on sunday, her and dd went out so i will lay down early tonight. Going to cowash tomorrow with suave and moisturize with shea moisture conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Hey Girl.  So Far/So Good.  But it's only Day 5!

It's something that I really needed to do, so I ain't pressed.  And my 'vice' is this hurr product thang.  Everything, I pretty much got under control.

I'd like to extend the Hair thing until May (well actually Black Friday) but I'll take it one day at a time and see what happens. 

But it can only be  a win-win.  I'll use up good stuff and I'll save money.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Girl.  So Far/So Good.  But it's only Day 5!
> 
> It's something that I really needed to do, so I ain't pressed.  And my 'vice' is this hurr product thang.  Everything, I pretty much got under control.
> 
> *I'd like to extend the Hair thing until May (well actually Black Friday)* but I'll take it one day at a time and see what happens.
> 
> But it can only be  a win-win.  I'll use up good stuff and I'll save money.



Um i will take one month at a time,. I am glad i deleted all those companies so i won't get emails about sales, that was a huge part of the temptation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Um i will take one month at a time,. *I am glad i deleted all those companies so i won't get emails about sales, that was a huge part of the temptation.*


 
La Colocha

Okay Mine is:  If I'm on here and ya'll ain't around to talk to, I end up on product sites looking at 'stuff' and before you know it, I done bought something. ........  

So "technically" it's basically Ya'lls Fault  

But I'm getting better with that too.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, Stepping Up My Game to Twice a Week will help alot too.  

I just hope I can stick with it for a while.


----------



## chebaby

this no buy is not easy for me. i went to trader joes and almost walked out with a bottle of nourish spa. i put it back though. it really hurt me to do that lol.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Okay Mine is:  If I'm on here and ya'll ain't around to talk to, I end up on product sites looking at 'stuff' and before you know it, I done bought something. ........
> 
> So "technically" it's basically Ya'lls Fault
> 
> But I'm getting better with that too.erplexed



Try getting out of here and go to other forums or other websites, that helps also.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Okay Mine is:  If I'm on here and ya'll ain't around to talk to, I end up on product sites looking at 'stuff' and before you know it, I done bought something. ........
> 
> So "technically" it's basically Ya'lls Fault
> 
> But I'm getting better with that too.erplexed


there goes that blame game. numero uno of the pj cycle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this no buy is not easy for me. *i went to trader joes and almost walked out with a bottle of nourish spa. i put it back though. it really hurt me to do that lol.*


 
@chebaby

I know it did Girl...

But I'm proud of You! 

It Cut You Deep Didn't It?



La Colocha said:


> Try getting out of here and *go to other forums or other websites, that helps also.*


 
@La Colocha

Thanks, I'll try that sometime. 

Hmp. I do go to other websites...product websites



chebaby said:


> *there goes that blame game. numero uno of the pj cycle*


 
@chebaby

Girl. You Know It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll..........._*side eye*_I know I say this Errr Wash Day BUT I Love those Bear Fruit Hair Cleansing Conditioners

Love, Love, Love 'Em!

Okay.  Carry On!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll..........._*side eye*_I know I say this Errr Wash Day BUT I Love those Bear Fruit Hair Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> Love, Love, Love 'Em!
> 
> Okay.  Carry On!


if i had not used so much of the curl junkie curl fix cleansing cream i would have sent you that. i know ellepixie love that stuff. i dont like it. but im over cleansing creams and stuff. i have a bottle of deva curl no poo(or low poo dont remember) but havent tried it yet.


----------



## chebaby

sunday i might hold off on using the donna marie butter milk. ill save that for later. im going to work on using up curls milkshake. i love that stuff. its super moisturizing and staple worthy but i always forget about it.

im going to braid with the milkshake and bsp on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....did you tell me this Cathy Howse DC was like a Peppermint Pattie on Yo' Head. 

It's extremely "Cooling" and "Minty"

It's a trip!  I guess that's the Stimulating Factor uh?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i feel you on the no buy.  I don't need anything but some gloves but remember we always talk about this no buy and for me buy less is better to manage 

Alli have to offer for  swap is KCNT, and half of yall don't like it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....did you tell me this Cathy Howse DC was like a Peppermint Pattie on Yo' Head.
> 
> It's extremely "Cooling" and "Minty"
> 
> It's a trip!  I guess that's the Stimulating Factor uh?


lmao i bet it is like a peppermint patty. the smell was so strong. but i dont remember if i used it with a heat cap. probably did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i bet it is like a peppermint patty. *the smell was so strong.* but i dont remember if i used it with a heat cap. probably did.


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Chile...that's an Understatement  

Imma see if I can use it twice a week for a minute.  I may hafta' use it once a week tho'.

I am under the dryer.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Chile...that's an Understatement
> 
> Imma see if I can use it twice a week for a minute.  I may hafta' use it once a week tho'.
> 
> I am under the dryer.


tell me is it medium to hard protein for you when you finish. it may be too much to use it twice a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tell me is it medium to hard protein for you when you finish. it may be too much to use it twice a week*.


 
chebaby

Gurl.....  Hmp.  It's something

That Jasmine Shea Moisture Cream Rinse almost couldn't do the 'trick' I thought I was gone hafta' pull out either HV Moist 24/7 OR Oyin HH OR _VO5 Moisture Milks_ (and you know that right there was a hotmess I got nervous

I would say definitely medium to hard ........what say you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Friday....I will try it again.  This time I may pull out HV or OHH. 

Next week I'll DC with steam using either KBB or something uber Moisturizing afterwards.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just cowashed and M&S. 
I haven't purchased anything yet; don't really need anything and nothing new is enticing me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....  Hmp.  It's something
> 
> That Jasmine Shea Moisture Cream Rinse almost couldn't do the 'trick' I thought I was gone hafta' pull out either HV Moist 24/7 OR Oyin HH OR _VO5 Moisture Milks_ (and you know that right there was a hotmess I got nervous
> 
> I would say definitely medium to hard ........what say you?


wow yea that sounds dang near hard core lol.
its been so long i dont remember but i doubt i followed with a moisturizing conditioner. i do remember liking it.


----------



## chebaby

my scalp looks a mess. its dry and has little flakes on it as if when i wash i dont get everything
all this week ill be putting vatika frosting on my scalp. when i wash this weekend im going to really have to scrub my scalp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Friday....I will try it again.  This time I may pull out HV or OHH.
> 
> Next week I'll DC with steam using either KBB or something uber Moisturizing afterwards.


speaking of uber moisturizing. i need to try the bee mine deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> speaking of uber moisturizing. *i need to try the bee mine deep conditioner.*


 
chebaby

I think I'd betta' use that Mug Once a Week!  I will NOT be using it again Friday  

Just been doin' a little reading.........

(bolded) That's some good stuff right there, once you get past the smell.  But if you can use UBH....you skrait   .......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think I'd betta' use that Mug Once a Week!  I will NOT be using it again Friday
> 
> Just been doin' a little reading.........
> 
> (bolded) That's some good stuff right there, once you get past the smell.  But if you can use UBH....you skrait   .......


i actually like the smell of the bee mine. it does smell like soap but its not super duper soapy fresh. its more like sweet fresh to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i actually like the smell of the bee mine.* it does smell like soap but its not super duper soapy fresh. its more like sweet fresh to me*.


 
chebaby

BM is an excellent DC'er. 

Hey:  Thanks for pulling my coat-tail about that UBH no way could I use that twice a week ..... WOW!

Hmp.  Once a week may be pushing it....I'll see next week


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> BM is an excellent DC'er.
> 
> Hey:  Thanks for pulling my coat-tail about that UBH no way could I use that twice a week ..... WOW!
> 
> Hmp.  Once a week may be pushing it....I'll see next week


yea i could see using AO GPB maybe 2x a week but i think thats really light protein you can co wash with.


----------



## chebaby

i just want yall to know that this challenge has been real but i think im throwing in the towel


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i just want yall to know that this challenge has been real but i think im throwing in the towel


 
What it is only day 5?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just want yall to know that this challenge has been real but i think im throwing in the towel


 
chebaby

Girl.....Throwing in the Towel at Day 5???? 

Why????

Did somebody get to you?  Okay...So Who Was It????


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> What it is only day 5?


 i thought i been in this thing for 2 weeks. seriously it feels like the longest 4 days ever(cause i purchased something on the first before i decided to join the challenge)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.....Throwing in the Towel at Day 5????
> 
> Why????
> 
> Did somebody get to you?  Okay...So Who Was It????


curlmart
only thing holding me back is they only do UPS


----------



## chebaby

yo, who got a coupon for curlmart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *What it is only day 5?*


 
@Shay72

We musta' posted at the same time  



chebaby said:


> *curlmart*
> only thing holding me back is they only do UPS


 
@chebaby

So It's actually.....Day 4 For You! 

Girl......... ....... 

Girl...the 1st time I tried it, I think I made it 2 days ........ 

It's HARD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yo, who got a coupon for curlmart*


 
@chebaby

Only thang I got is: FREESHIP60erplexed OR SPRING15 = 15%

Is the KBB still 10%? = KBB10

That's all I got Cuz

_*hmp. i shouldn't be helpin' you in your dysfunction*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Only thang I got is: FREESHIP60erplexed OR SPRING15 = 15%
> 
> Is the KBB still 10%? = KBB10
> 
> That's all I got Cuz
> 
> _*hmp. *i shouldn't be helpin' you in your dysfunction**_


 i bet people mad now that they didnt bet me

i just wanted to see if the coupon worked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i bet people mad now that they didnt bet me*


 
chebaby

HMP.   

I SHOULDA' BET YOU!   

_*sorry girl*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> HMP.
> 
> I SHOULDA' BET YOU!
> 
> _*sorry girl*_


you coulda but $200 on me and i woulda put $400 on you but it looks like you woulda won.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jasmine Gone Hafta' Come Back. My little Hurr Smells SOOOOOO Good!   

WOW! 

Even though that Shea Butter Cream Rinse coulda' been a little more moisturizing.....when used up against that UBH....erplexed

But the smell is AMAZING


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine Gone Hafta' Come Back.  My little Hurr Smells SOOOOOO Good!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Even though that Shea Butter Cream Rinse coulda' been a little more moisturizing.....when used up against that UBH....the smell is AMAZING


she probably will come back. seems like a few people in this thread misses her already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she probably will come back. seems like a few people in this thread misses her already.*


 
chebaby

I can't stop smelling my Hurr.....smh

I never say that! ...... 

It smells sooo good. I am so glad I bought those conditioners now. 

I kept saying I didn't "need" them, but I'm glad I got them.

They all smell wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl..I put HTN Protein L-I up. 

That UBH Scurrrd Me!   .........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't stop smelling my Hurr.....smh
> 
> I never say that! ......
> 
> It smells sooo good. I am so glad I bought those conditioners now.
> 
> I kept saying I didn't "need" them, but I'm glad I got them.
> 
> They all smell wonderful.


what scent did you get?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl..I put HTN Protein L-I up.
> 
> That UBH Scurrrd Me!   .........


dang that stuff must have been strong for you to put the htn leave in up. but i feel you. too much protein its not a good look.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not purchasing ANYTHING...unless KBB has the discontinued scents.  I'm done.  Charz has her staples and is on to other things...That was my goal.

I'm gonna look at this picture each time I do a cart.  I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what scent did you get?*
> 
> 
> *dang that stuff must have been strong for you to put the htn leave in up.* but i feel you. too much protein its not a good look.


 
@chebaby

A Bunch

Raspberry Lemonade
Pomegrante Guava
Green Apple Pear
Pink Cotton Candy
Carribean Coconut
Ginger Essence
Warm Brown Sugar *smells like BSP*
(And I already had a few on hand)


@chebaby

Girl....I'll use something lite like SSI Okra and then Steam with Ashlii Amala or maybe CJ Moisture Rehab. I can open up to 3 DC'ers.

I stayed under the dryer like 30 minutes -- no plastic cap.

So, I'll rotate it weekly


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> A Bunch
> 
> Raspberry Lemonade
> Pomegrante Guava
> Green Apple Pear
> Pink Cotton Candy
> Carribean Coconut
> Ginger Essence
> Warm Brown Sugar *smells like BSP*
> (And I already had a few on hand)
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I'll use something lite like SSI Okra and then Steam with Ashlii Amala or maybe CJ Moisture Rehab. I can open up to 3 DC'ers.
> 
> I stayed under the dryer like 30 minutes -- no plastic cap.
> 
> So, I'll rotate it weekly


those scents seem nice

did the directions say go without a cap? did it get hard like aphogee or komaza?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I'm not purchasing ANYTHING...unless KBB has the discontinued scents. I'm done. @Charz has her staples and is on to other things...That was my goal.
> 
> I'm gonna look at this picture each time I do a cart. I'm done.


 
bronzebomb

I Know You got MORE THAN THAT Bronzie.....

Okay....What's that little crate on the floor next to it?

I know you got L-I's, Pomades, Oils someplace else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> those scents seem nice
> 
> *did the directions say go without a cap?* *did it get hard like aphogee or komaza?*


 
@chebaby

I think it says "with a cap" I needed/wanted to get a 'feel' for it.

And YES it Did get _Hard_! (that cracks me up)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think it says "with a cap"
> 
> And YES it Did!


yea you done got your hard core protein in for the month and here i am thinking it was probably a light protein. yea, dont use it again this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea you done got your hard core protein in for the month and here i am thinking it was probably a light protein. *yea, dont use it again this week.*


 
@chebaby

I'm NOT! I'll use it again next week (with a plastic cap)

I needed it.  Building up to my Relaxer at the end of the month.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm NOT! I'll use it again next week (with a plastic cap)
> 
> I needed it.*  Building up to my Relaxer at the end of the month*.


oh cool. so your hair will thank you for it
thats like i did the aphogee hard core right before i flat ironed back in december.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh cool. so your hair will thank you for it
> *thats like i did the aphogee hard core right before i flat ironed back in december.*


 
chebaby

Right    I member


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Right    I member


girl i was afraid of the heat
but those hard core proteins do wonders. they really do help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i was afraid of the heat*
> but those hard core proteins do wonders. they really do help


 
chebaby

Yeah....I member

I'll steam on Friday.

That Shea Butter Cream Rinse will be a nice change in the summer cause it smells so amazing.

Too bad I'll still be under a wig.  But at least I can get a _whiff_ of my hair at home.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I member
> 
> I'll steam on Friday.
> 
> That Shea Butter Cream Rinse will be a nice change in the summer cause it smells so amazing.
> 
> Too bad I'll still be under a wig.  But at least I can get a _whiff_ of my hair at home.


you member? lmao.

i think beauty might send me a jasmines she butter rinse. ill use it in the summer too.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am eyeing the miss jessie's on your list for some reason.  I feel like my hair would like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you member? lmao.
> 
> *i think beauty might send me a jasmines she butter rinse. ill use it in the summer too.*


 
chebaby

Sounds good.  But it was no match for UBH


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am eyeing the miss jessie's on your list for some reason.  I feel like my hair would like it.


it can be kinda heavy if you use it everyday but its good at moisturizing. you really only need a dab though because it will build up if you use too much


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds good.  But it was no match for UBH


i bet lol. that UBH seems like it got stronger since i last used it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> you member? lmao.
> 
> i think beauty might send me a jasmines she butter rinse. ill use it in the summer too.


 
 yup I will send it before the week is over!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yup I will send it before the week is over!


theres no rush. i like getting a surprise in the mail, like my birthday or something


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair  That's the stuff on that shelf.  I have a few cabinets and underneath the sink stuff that I refuse to take pictures of.  I'm too ashamed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I don't have much to talk to yall about since my hair is in weave jail lol....but someone asked a question in another thread about alternating protein and moisturizing dc's and I know a lot of yall do it on the light proteins. But when you use one like SSI Okra do you DC after or do you just leave-in? I still want the SSI Okra and should have gotten it when she had that 20% off the other day but that $12 for shipping was foolish! She aint never heard of flat rate?

Anyway, yall know how BJ said please allow 15-20 business days for shipping during sales? And aint none of us got our stuff (except bronzebomb)! I can understand SOME people's taking that long but not ERRYBODY lol. But its always like that with HV so Im just complaining for nothin lol...still gon' order next time lol


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL beautyaddict1913 I didn't order that much stuff from HV.

I need to go through this stuff and send some to my sister and the other stuff I want to trade.

Did anyone order from AfroVeda?  I passed.  I just couldn't pay $10 for shipping.  It seemed unreasonable.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I don't have much to talk to yall about since my hair is in weave jail lol....but someone asked a question in another thread about alternating protein and moisturizing dc's and I know a lot of yall do it on the light proteins. But when you use one like SSI Okra do you DC after or do you just leave-in? I still want the SSI Okra and should have gotten it when she had that 20% off the other day but that $12 for shipping was foolish! She aint never heard of flat rate?
> 
> Anyway, yall know how BJ said please allow 15-20 business days for shipping during sales? And aint none of us got our stuff (except bronzebomb)! I can understand SOME people's taking that long but not ERRYBODY lol. But its always like that with HV so Im just complaining for nothin lol...still gon' order next time lol


if its a light to medium protein i can get away with just rinsing and going straight to my leave ins. i think if you have super moisturizing leave ins and moisturizers then deep conditioning after a mild protein isnt necessary. but yall know i love protein so take what i say with a grain of salt lol.


----------



## Priss Pot

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I don't have much to talk to yall about since my hair is in weave jail lol....but someone asked a question in another thread about alternating protein and moisturizing dc's and I know a lot of yall do it on the light proteins. But when you use one like SSI Okra do you DC after or do you just leave-in? I still want the SSI Okra and should have gotten it when she had that 20% off the other day but that $12 for shipping was foolish! She aint never heard of flat rate?
> 
> Anyway, yall know how BJ said please allow 15-20 business days for shipping during sales? And aint none of us got our stuff (except bronzebomb)! I can understand SOME people's taking that long but not ERRYBODY lol. But its always like that with HV so Im just complaining for nothin lol...still gon' order next time lol



When I used the SSI Okra, I didn't have to do a moisturizing DC after cause the Okra left my hair moisturized enough to where my hair was ok afterwards.  I know the directions say to use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards, but it wasn't really necessary for me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> LOL @beautyaddict1913 I didn't order that much stuff from HV.
> 
> I need to go through this stuff and send some to my sister and the other stuff I want to trade.
> 
> Did anyone order from AfroVeda? I passed. I just couldn't pay $10 for shipping. It seemed unreasonable.


 
well you can trade me the donna marie stuff that you don't like lol! bronzebomb you know you are the only person who still entertains afroveda  But no I didn't order!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks @chebaby and @Priss Pot I guess I have to just see if my hair does the fool thang or not after I use it lol. It may, I couldn't even handle the lil protein in the kbb condish!  Do yall steam with it?


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

beautyaddict1913, it is time to be getting our HV products i just order vatika frosting and glaze. bronzebomb, your stash is organized, mines all mixed up. I'm get organized this weekend and maybe give something away.
I think i have some mhc if  someone wants it, soy jelly and scalp oil.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I don't have much to talk to yall about since my hair is in weave jail lol....but someone asked a question in another thread about alternating protein and moisturizing dc's and I know a lot of yall do it on the light proteins. But when you use one like SSI Okra do you DC after or do you just leave-in? I still want the SSI Okra and should have gotten it when she had that 20% off the other day but *that $12 for shipping was foolish! She aint never heard of flat rate?*
> 
> Anyway, yall know how BJ said please allow 15-20 business days for shipping during sales? And aint none of us got our stuff (except bronzebomb)! *I can understand SOME people's taking that long but not ERRYBODY lol. *But its always like that with HV so Im just complaining for nothin lol...still gon' order next time lol



beautyaddict1913 - you have me  over here!! 
 I love me some Okra!!! 

My Hairveda shipped.....

mkd - speaking of Okra, I put some in your box...

IDareT'sHair - I forgot to put one of Claudie's new oil in yours. I'll send it next time I crack open that gallon of Moist24/7.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, thank you!!!!

beautyaddict1913, I don't use a moisturizing DC after I use orka but my hair loves protein so you may not want to try that.


----------



## natura87

I turned my wash and go into mini twists last night. I used a Shea Butter creme that I used to love but now that I have tried Shea Moisturs Coconut and Hibiscus Curl Enhancing smoothie I cant stand it. It goes on to greasy whereas the Smoothie goes on , well smooth. I'll wear these for the rest of the week at least., rinse em to get some hangtime probably.

I dont like Naked Naturals Shea Butter and Avocado conditioner. It left my hair feeling coated. No bueno.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I'm not purchasing ANYTHING...unless KBB has the discontinued scents.  I'm done.  Charz has her staples and is on to other things...That was my goal.
> 
> I'm gonna look at this picture each time I do a cart.  I'm done.




Ohhhh, Imma need a shelf like that.

Its sad that I can recognize a ton of the products in this picture.

I dont put mine all out there like that. I just put a little out and keep most in storage so it doesnt look that bad.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> IDareT'sHair  That's the stuff on that shelf.  I have a few cabinets and underneath the sink stuff that I refuse to take pictures of.  I'm too ashamed.



Dont be ashamed, you are simply ready for a hairpocalypse.


----------



## bronzebomb

@natura87 If I put it away, I would not use it up. If I see it, I know that I need to use it before I purchase anything else. The stuff that's not pictured is in the bathroom. I'm slowly going through that stuff before these items migrate to the "use me up" area.

I hope I have enough restraint to not purchase from KBB (discontinued scents) or Qhemet (the new twisting cream). I've learned that my hair likes a lot of products. There are only a few lines that I will never try again...those are the ones that I'll give to my sister (She has 6 kids).


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I don't have much to talk to yall about since my hair is in weave jail lol....but someone asked a question in another thread about alternating protein and moisturizing dc's and I know a lot of yall do it on the light proteins. But when you use one like SSI Okra do you DC after or do you just leave-in? I still want the SSI Okra and should have gotten it when she had that 20% off the other day but that $12 for shipping was foolish! She aint never heard of flat rate?
> 
> Anyway, yall know how BJ said please allow 15-20 business days for shipping during sales? And aint none of us got our stuff (except bronzebomb)! I can understand SOME people's taking that long but not ERRYBODY lol. But its always like that with HV so Im just complaining for nothin lol...still gon' order next time lol



I havent ordered from an online vendor in almost a year, and it was Hairveda if I recall. It took awhile but I expected it and just stopped thinking about it.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> @natura87 If I put it away, I would not use it up. If I see it, I know that I need to use it before I purchase anything else. The stuff that's not pictured is in the bathroom. I'm slowly going through that stuff before these items migrate to the "use me up" area.
> 
> I hope I have enough restraint to not purchase from KBB (discontinued scents) or Qhemet (the new twisting cream). I've learned that my hair likes a lot of products. *There are only a few lines that I will never try again...those are the ones that I'll give to my sister* (She has 6 kids).




Yup, products that I dont like for whatever reason I just giv away. I've got a niece and a few sisters so they can benefit. I gave my Miss Jessie's stuff and ORS to my sister , she is relaxed/texlaxed/I dont even know.


----------



## chebaby

so i failed the challenge last night.i wanted to purchase curl junkie beauticurls leave in and new argan and olive conditioner but it was sold out. when curl mart got it in i jumped on it.
i hope they dont take forever to get it to me.


----------



## Priss Pot

Why does Vatika Oil smell so bad?  Like bacon grease.  I'm tempted to just throw this bottle away and just continue using HV Vatika Frosting and regular EVCO.


----------



## chebaby

i hate the smell of vatika oil. i have a bottle but stopped using because of the smell and also because i have other oils i like better.


----------



## natura87

I'm not doing my hair today but I am doing my neice's. I dont know what I'm using but I've got time to decide. I wont use anything up.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, decided not to cowash today, i was beat. I will just wait to do my hair until wash day.


----------



## Ltown

I got my HV shipping notice!


----------



## mkd

I can't do Vatika Oil because of the smell, its gross.


----------



## Ltown

Don't like vatika or dew smell.  Used up HTN growth oil have a back up from our Angel Lady T.


----------



## chebaby

my hair still looks nice but its frizzier than usual. i dont know if ill be able to go the whole week with this braid out. i really only need to make it two more days and then i can wear a bun on saturday. if i cant get this to look right tomorrow then ill start wearing my bun tomorrow.
cant wait to do my hair again, i just dont want to do it before its time lol.

but i really really want to deep condition with mhc olive you. then i guess ill use curls milk shake to braid with a little bsp on the ends.

my curlmart order just shipped so next weekend i already know ill be using the curl junkie beauticurls leave in to braid along with a little curl junkie smoothing gelly.

this leave ins ill be using this summer will be:
curls milkshake
bee mine deja milk
donna marie butter milk
curl junkie honey butter leave in
curl junkie beautficurls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.......

@beautyaddict1913 when I used the SSI Okra, I still Steamed afterwards with something. I haven't tried it w/o DC'ing tho'.

My BFH mini-haul came into today. Nothing exciting...just some Cleansers. Speaking of Okra, I will use that on Friday. 

Will use UBH on Tuesday (or whatever my other day will be).


----------



## La Colocha

I got my stash down a bit, i split some oils with my mom and also gave her a shampoo an almond glaze and some shea moisture so she can try it. My stash is down to the bare minimums now and hopefully i can keep it up.


----------



## chebaby

i really want to get my stash down to but i dont want my routine to become boring after a while. i like the excitement of using different products to achieve different looks. i just need to come to terms with the fact that my stash will always be pretty big lol.


----------



## Priss Pot

I trimmed (or shall I say, dusted?) my hair today.  My last trim was in January.  I co-washed afterward with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, then put my hair into a bun.

Tomorrow, I'm going to actually wash/dc and style.  I'm contemplating if I want to straighten it or not.  I'll be out of town Fri & Sat, but it's supposed to rain on Saturday *shrug*.

ETA:  Oh yeah, I'm gonna be using WDT tomorrow for my dc, woo-hooooo!  T, is so awesome.  Can't wait to report how that works.


----------



## mkd

My hair is looking a hot mess today.  I did a twist out with dew and cj CIAB.  I really think don't think I like CIAB.  I think the CJ is kind of hit or miss to me.  Its kind of overpriced for the results I get.  I like the curl fix DC and the coco cream light though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I got my HV shipping notice!*


 
I haven't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really want to get my stash down to but i dont want my routine to become boring after a while. i like the excitement of using different products to achieve different looks. i just need to come to terms with the fact that my stash will always be pretty big lol.*


 
chebaby

So You All Up in MY Head Now Uh?  .............. 

Did I post this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Chile....I was about to ask you what in the _Debil_ is CIAB and then it dawned on me: Curls In A Bottle.

@Priss Pot

Enjoy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*crickets chirping*

Where Ya'll Go?

Don't Make me Buy Nothin' ..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So You All Up in MY Head Now Uh?  ..............
> 
> Did I post this?


you know we think alike


mkd, girl i feel the same way about curl junkie. its hit or miss. i have some stuff i like, some stuff i dont, but nothing i LOVE. i thought i was going to love the repair me but its over priced and is light protein for me.
used to love the hibiscus banana deep fix but not anymore, its just ok.
curl junkie is a splurge for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *crickets chirping*
> 
> Where Ya'll Go?
> 
> *Don't Make me Buy Nothin'* ..........


oh she blaming us again yall lol.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> *crickets chirping*
> 
> Where Ya'll Go?
> 
> Don't Make me Buy Nothin' ..........





chebaby said:


> oh she blaming us again yall lol.


Every no buy T blames us  do whatcha like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well I haven't 'cracked' yet...so ya'll still cool.

It's day 6

chebaby

What you doing Che?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well I haven't 'cracked' yet...so ya'll still cool.
> 
> It's day 6
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> What you doing Che?


girl nothing, lurking. thinking about my curl junkie order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl nothing, lurking. thinking about my curl junkie order*


 
chebaby

Shoulda' Known!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shoulda' Known!


 i done already estimated that i should get it monday lol. i cant wait to use them. i think one smells like strawberry but im not sure.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, if you like the CJ stuff you get, I would be willing to try those.   I don't know CJ is overrated.


----------



## Shay72

Supposedly my Hairveda is here . What the computer says and what actually happens is two different things. The Shea Moisture from Walgreens hasn't even shipped yet, really? It's like that?


----------



## chebaby

i think i forgot my 2 year nappiversary lol. it was the second. cant wait to see where my hair is on my 3 year anniversary. bring it on.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i think i forgot my 2 year nappiversary lol. it was the second. cant wait to see where my hair is on my 3 year anniversary. bring it on.


Hell, can we see it on the 2 year? LOL! 

Hey yall. Homework, exams, and even exams for my new job (different licensing requirements) are wearing me O-U-T. Took my twists from Saturday down yesterday and I have a nice, defined, shiny twist out. My butta is bawse!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine Gone Hafta' Come Back. My little Hurr Smells SOOOOOO Good!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Even though that Shea Butter Cream Rinse coulda' been a little more moisturizing.....when used up against that UBH....erplexed
> 
> But the smell is AMAZING





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I member
> 
> I'll steam on Friday.
> 
> That Shea Butter Cream Rinse will be a nice change in the summer cause it smells so amazing.
> 
> Too bad I'll still be under a wig.  But at least I can get a _whiff_ of my hair at home.





chebaby said:


> you member? lmao.
> 
> i think beauty might send me a jasmines she butter rinse. ill use it in the summer too.


I bought that shea butter rinse base, doctored it up and added fragrance. It now doubles as my leave in and a cowash  

BTW: Thank yall for taking me off 666 thanks


----------



## chebaby

ok so im playing with my products and im looking at the donna marie super butter cream and i decided to stir it up because the oil was sitting on top and it will not mix  i mean its kinda weird the way it wont mix. its really really oily. kinda gross. but im still gonna use it lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I got my Hairveda today. 

Shay72 - girl, I see what you sayin about that NJ Sorbet!  

So, I have used up a few more things lately:

Komaza Honeycomb Hair treatment (is that the name?)
Motions CPR
BFH Avocado Hair Soak
A Bottle of oil - mix of Hemp, Safflower, JBCO, Wheat germ
Amla oil
Redken Extreme CAT 
Hairveda pH Rinse

I'm doing my hair now, sitting here with my prepoo. 
I'm not technically on a no buy but I really plan to cut my hair related spending this month. I do want some Vadik Herbs Brahmi and Amla oils. I gotta see if Ayurnatural has the Brahmi in stock yet...


----------



## Priss Pot

Y'all notice that HV added .99 to her prices?  Like, the Vatika Frosting is now 10.99 rather than just 10.00.


----------



## Shay72

Priss Pot said:


> Y'all notice that HV added .99 to her prices? Like, the Vatika Frosting is now 10.99 rather than just 10.00.


 
I haven't been on her site recently. It was bound to happen. At least it's .99 vs a 50% mark up like some folks do. Besides her products are so cheap. I will keep an eye on it now though.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> Y'all notice that HV added .99 to her prices? Like, the Vatika Frosting is now 10.99 rather than just 10.00.


 Thats interesting.  I guess its less than most companies increase their prices.  erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Priss Pot said:


> Y'all notice that HV added .99 to her prices? Like, the Vatika Frosting is now 10.99 rather than just 10.00.


 
I would rather her just say $11 and get it over with lol


----------



## Ltown

What's happen ladies? Well those who are Federal workers might be on alot next week if thes @#@ can't make decision. 
prissPot, you stirring up trouble I just read that stuff and keep it moving, folks ready to have cyber fights.  

Have anyone notice folks that post their growth progress have significant body shape changes too don't ask ,don't tell  then people running around trying to copy regiment That been burning up in me to get out, let's see if we can discuss. We need a U1B1 social group privately invites only

I'm off tomorrow, and maybe Monday, what sucks is that we have to come in to get our furlough paperwork then leave. For those of you that know DMV all leaving at the same time, 11hr road trip.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> What's happen ladies? Well those who are Federal workers might be on alot next week if thes @#@ can't make decision.
> prissPot, you stirring up trouble* I just read that stuff and keep it moving, folks ready to have cyber fights.
> *
> Have anyone notice folks that post their growth progress have significant body shape changes too don't ask ,don't tell  then people running around trying to copy regiment That been burning up in me to get out, let's see if we can discuss. We need a U1B1 social group privately invites only
> 
> I'm off tomorrow, and maybe Monday, what sucks is that we have to come in to get our furlough paperwork then leave. For those of you that know DMV all leaving at the same time, 11hr road trip.



You and about 4,000 other viewers, lol.  I know I'm not the only one who feels that way.


----------



## natura87

I spritzed my twists with diluted Taliah Wajiid PMB, applied some Aloe Vera Gel over that and then topped it off with some Umberto Giannini Curl and Twist balm, The blam made it crunchy.

The AV gel and C&T balm are almost gone.


----------



## chebaby

yall imma have to officially say that im feeling like donna marie is like afroveda. yea i said it. i was watching one of ellepixie's old videos and she showed her DM DCC and it was so jiggly wiggly and mine does not move at all. mine is super thick and creamy. if i didnt know it was a gelly i would assume it was a cream moisturizer.
also the super butter cream is reminding me of the old cocolatte mask. the way the oil sat on top and no matter how much you mixed it it just would not mix. and i dont mean it mixed and then five minutes later the oils were back on top. i mean it seems like either there is twice as much oil in this than butter or it is not emulsified like it should be.
EllePixie, even showed her butter cream on camera and hers looked white and solid. like if you turned it over nothing would fall out. well mine is yellow and the oil on top is gold/yellow like cocasta oil. totally different.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> yall imma have to officially say that im feeling like donna marie is like afroveda. yea i said it. i was watching one of ellepixie's old videos and she showed her DM DCC and it was so jiggly wiggly and mine does not move at all. mine is super thick and creamy. if i didnt know it was a gelly i would assume it was a cream moisturizer.
> also the super butter cream is reminding me of the old cocolatte mask. the way the oil sat on top and no matter how much you mixed it it just would not mix. and i dont mean it mixed and then five minutes later the oils were back on top. i mean it seems like either there is twice as much oil in this than butter or it is not emulsified like it should be.
> EllePixie, even showed her butter cream on camera and hers looked white and solid. like if you turned it over nothing would fall out. well mine is yellow and the oil on top is gold/yellow like cocasta oil. totally different.



Yup.  Some of these companies are going to have to come a little harder. Either get your stuff right or take a break and figure it out.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Yup.  Some of these companies are going to have to come a little harder. Either get your stuff right or take a break and figure it out.


i agree.
and what makes me mad is that DM stuff looks professional. the labels and the fact that shes in stores and different online stores. so you expect to get great consistent products since everything else seems on point. and i really like her dcc but if i buy it again theres not telling what it will look like or how itll make my hair feel. the first time i used it my hair was a dry crunchy mess. now i love it lol.


----------



## Ltown

I did a braidout last night and only use kckt and oil, my curls are popping, hair soft!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I did a braidout last night and only use kckt and oil, my curls are popping, hair soft!


glad you like your hair.
i have a bottle of kckt i havent touched yet lol. ill be using it this summer.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ltown said:


> I did a braidout last night and only use kckt and oil, my curls are popping, hair soft!



Yes!



chebaby said:


> glad you like your hair.
> i have a bottle of kckt i havent touched yet lol. ill be using it this summer.



Yes, yes!

*insert evil laugh here*  KCKT gonna take over U1B1 soon.  Move over, Daddy Dew!


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes!
> 
> *insert evil laugh here*  KCKT gonna take over U1B1 soon.  *Move over, Daddy Dew!*


say what????? you stepping on toes kckt cant replace my dew if it had a shot of crack and two scoops of magic butter in it


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> say what????? you stepping on toes kckt cant replace my dew if it had a shot of crack and two scoops of magic butter in it




Dew


Priss Pot said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes!
> 
> *insert evil laugh here*  KCKT gonna take over U1B1 soon.  Move over, Daddy Dew!


: KCKT!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Dew
> 
> : KCKT!!!!


 if you say so lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518


:blowkiss:     :blowkiss:    :blowkiss:

You Ladies are the best friend a PJ Could have Needin' a Package!

Thank you!

_*this is gone be a long haul....no pun intended.  day 7*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> 
> :blowkiss:     :blowkiss:    :blowkiss:
> 
> You Ladies are the best friend a PJ Could have Needin' a Package!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> _*this is gone be a long haul....no pun intended.  day 7*_


you got it, good. i realized i forgot to add the oil dont ask me where my mind has been lol.
ETA: its only day 7? good lawd  it seems like a few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I bought that shea butter rinse base, doctored it up and added fragrance*. It now doubles as my leave in and a cowash


 
Eisani

What fragrance did you use?  I got my last and _final_ Jasmine order today and every thing smells so good. 

And She stuck a Body Frosting in there too. *cries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you got it, good. i realized i forgot to add the oil dont ask me where my mind has been lol.*
> *ETA: its only day 7? good lawd  it seems like a few weeks*.


 
chebaby

Girl.  Don't worry about it  I'm tryna' use up some oils

Yes LAWD it's only April 7th!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.  Don't worry about it  I'm tryna' use up some oils
> 
> Yes LAWD it's only April 7th!


im glad i failed the challenge lmao. no pressure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So. Okay. I had to send BJ an e-mail. 

I haven't heard anything about "My Order" No Shipping Notices....Nothing.erplexed

That's not like her. 

Normally, I think I would have something back from her by now.

We'll see. I looked at my order again.

Come On Now BJ!


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby Where did you get your DM? I'm wondering b/c someone on NC got theirs from another vendor and theirs looked funky too. I've had three jars of the SBC and they pretty much have all looked the same...and I've gotten it from different places. How weird.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> @chebaby Where did you get your DM? I'm wondering b/c someone on NC got theirs from another vendor and theirs looked funky too. I've had three jars of the SBC and they pretty much have all looked the same...and I've gotten it from different places. How weird.


EllePixie, i got one order from donna marie. and then i got the second jar of dcc and sbc from the natural hair boutique in silver spring.
i like this dcc better than the first jar i got from donna marie but it worries me that they are so different.
and the first jar of sbc i got from donna marie had huge chunks of what i think was aloe gel in it. it was so gross. i mean chunks the size of a quarter.


----------



## Priss Pot

Washed w/ TJ Nourish Shampoo (used it for my make-up brushes too).  In about one more use, it'll probably be gone.

I dc'd with Jessicurl WDT.  It works just like the Too Shea, IMO, except it's thicker.  It makes my hair very soft and detangles well.

I did a braidout using Giovanni Direct Leave-in  (I had just gone to Target for something unrelated, and I saw it sitting on the shelf all lonely...I couldn't help myself, I guess this is gonna count as a pass ).  I sealed the very ends with Oyin BSP.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> EllePixie, i got one order from donna marie. and then i got the second jar of dcc and sbc from the natural hair boutique in silver spring.
> i like this dcc better than the first jar i got from donna marie but it worries me that they are so different.
> and the first jar of sbc i got from donna marie had huge chunks of what i think was aloe gel in it. it was so gross. i mean chunks the size of a quarter.



Golly, that makes me so mad! There have been slight variations in my DCC and SBC, but they were all pretty much the same and have performed the same on my hair. Never any chunks or oils...  This makes me sad b/c DM is one of my staple lines...I hope I don't have to AfroVeda them.


----------



## EllePixie

Priss Pot said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes!
> 
> *insert evil laugh here*  KCKT gonna take over U1B1 soon.  Move over, Daddy Dew!



KCKT will NEVER take over the Dew! KT is weak sauce...


----------



## Priss Pot

EllePixie said:


> KCKT will NEVER take over the Dew! KT is weak sauce...




Only reason I'm gonna let this pass is cause the Dew works well on dry hair too, whereas KCKT is a hit or miss on dry hair...that's the ONLY reason!  But we all what the ultimate leave-in is on wet hair!


----------



## EllePixie

Priss Pot said:


> Only reason I'm gonna let this pass is cause the Dew works well on dry hair too, whereas KCKT is a hit or miss on dry hair...that's the ONLY reason!  But we all what the ultimate leave-in is on wet hair!



For some reason, Izzy is not too fond of it!  When I had a relaxer and used it on my mohawk it was great...then I got another bottle and on wet hair it had NO slip! Then I got another bottle in a swap, and the slip is back but the moisture doesn't last very long. I dunno!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Golly, that makes me so mad! There have been slight variations in my DCC and SBC, but they were all pretty much the same and have performed the same on my hair. Never any chunks or oils...  This makes me sad b/c DM is one of my staple lines...I hope I don't have to AfroVeda them.


and they are pretty cheap and now that i can get them locally i thought they would become a staple. the dcc i am loving right now, its staple status. but if i go back to get it and hate it im going to be pissed.
the only thing that seems to be the same is the butter milk.

im a pj but i think im going to stick to oyin, maybe kbb, mhc and a few others. these small companies are crazy.

i ordered from one company and there was a long *** hair in my jar shes scratched off my list too. i didnt give her name because shes nice and sweet but i will never purchase from her again.


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda was actually here so I have it. I got a notice from UPS it's gotta be the Shea Moisture from Walgreens bc I ain't waiting on anything else. But as of yesterday I didn't have a shipping notice. Oh well at least I feel okay to order my oils and combs now.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Only reason I'm gonna let this pass is cause the Dew works well on dry hair too, whereas KCKT is a hit or miss on dry hair...that's the ONLY reason!  But we all what the ultimate leave-in is on wet hair!





EllePixie said:


> For some reason, Izzy is not too fond of it!  When I had a relaxer and used it on my mohawk it was great...then I got another bottle and on wet hair it had NO slip! Then I got another bottle in a swap, and the slip is back but the moisture doesn't last very long. I dunno!


i like kckt enough to keep buying it. i love the fact that i can just co wash and detangle with it and leave it in. other than that its not GREAT for me. and i rarely do my hair dry because i find not too much works on my dry hair.
but the dew is the bomb .com lol. i use it on sunday and dont moisturize again until sunday.


----------



## Curlybeauty

The dew sounds good for my dry new growth and this ratchet braidout I have going right now. Can Oyin be purchased in any regular stores right now?


----------



## Curlybeauty

NVM They have a store in b-more!!!!

Woot Woot!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Curlybeauty said:


> The dew sounds good for my dry new growth and this ratchet braidout I have going right now. Can Oyin be purchased in any regular stores right now?


you are in maryland right? you can go to the baltimore store.
or you can go to the natural hair and body boutique in silver spring. they dont sell oyin but they have quemet, donna marie, komaza ect...
ETA: i see youve found it lol.


----------



## Curlybeauty

chebaby said:


> you are in maryland right? you can go to the baltimore store.
> or you can go to the natural hair and body boutique in silver spring. they dont sell oyin but they have quemet, donna marie, komaza ect...
> ETA: i see youve found it lol.



HOLD THE PHONE!!!!!

THEY SELL KOMAZA


----------



## chebaby

Curlybeauty said:


> HOLD THE PHONE!!!!!
> 
> THEY SELL KOMAZA


at first  they didnt have to deep conditioners but now they do. along with hydratherma naturals, darcy botanical, curls, kinky curly, bee mine ect... the list goes on.
i think you get a discount on sundays.


----------



## Curlybeauty

chebaby said:


> at first  they didnt have to deep conditioners but now they do. along with hydratherma naturals, darcy botanical, curls, kinky curly, bee mine ect... the list goes on.
> i think you get a discount on sundays.



OMG I COULD KISS YOU RIGHT NOW FOR TELLING ME THIS. THEY SELL ALL THE DAMN PRODUCTS I WANT TO TRY!!!!!!

BLESS YOUR SOUL COUSIN, GOD WILL BLESS YOU FOR BLESSING ME WITH THIS WONDERFUL NEWS.

And yes I needed to type this in all caps


----------



## chebaby

Curlybeauty said:


> OMG I COULD KISS YOU RIGHT NOW FOR TELLING ME THIS. THEY SELL ALL THE DAMN PRODUCTS I WANT TO TRY!!!!!!
> 
> BLESS YOUR SOUL COUSIN, GOD WILL BLESS YOU FOR BLESSING ME WITH THIS WONDERFUL NEWS.
> 
> And yes I needed to type this in all caps


lol no problem. i love that store. its small but beautiful and they are getting hairveda this month sometime.


----------



## mkd

chebaby Priss Pot, I think you all have inspired me to try braid outs again.  I think I have mastered the twist out.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i hope you end up loving braid outs. i sure do.
it gets bigger and bigger everyday and i love that. also i can go up to a week without moisturizing. right now i feel like i could use a little moisture so ill probably add vatika frosting to my ends.

i might add cocasta to my conditioners. poor cocasta, i keep forgetting about it.


----------



## Curlybeauty

chebaby said:


> mkd, i hope you end up loving braid outs. i sure do.
> it gets bigger and bigger everyday and i love that. also i can go up to a week without moisturizing. right now i feel like i could use a little moisture so ill probably add vatika frosting to my ends.
> 
> i might add cocasta to my conditioners. poor cocasta, i keep forgetting about it.



I'm rocking a braidout right now, and my new growth is pretty dry 

What can I do to remedy this? 

I  how big and lush my hair looks though


----------



## mkd

chebaby, even with twist outs, I have to retwist every night.  I can't get second day hair otherwise.  How are you sleeping?  Ltown Priss Pot, how are you sleeping?


----------



## Curlybeauty

mkd said:


> chebaby, even with twist outs, I have to retwist every night.  I can't get second day hair otherwise.  How are you sleeping?  Ltown Priss Pot, how are you sleeping?



I rebraid my hair in larger sections with a perm rod and some moisturizer on the ends.

BUT..

Last night, I flipped my hair upside down, stuffed it all into my roller setting net, secure and threw a bonnet on it. Nice and fluffy today 

I know you didn't solicit my own personal strategy, but hey...


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, even with twist outs, I have to retwist every night.  I can't get second day hair otherwise.  How are you sleeping?  @Ltown @Priss Pot, how are you sleeping?


i flip my head upside down and put a pony tail(pineapple) at the top of my head. then i tie my scarf around it and go to sleep. initially i thought it would flatten the hair going upwards so it wouldnt fall in the morning but thats not what happened. in the morning i just undo the pony and shake my hair and it falls in place. sometimes it take a few minutes but i can get a few days to a week. if you use a good holding products it should last a few days. ive been using shine and define or donna marie dcc lately. but i know you dont like any of those.
try the sweet hair pudding.
also ive slept with a low bun and that worked too.


----------



## chebaby

Curlybeauty said:


> I rebraid my hair in larger sections with a perm rod and some moisturizer on the ends.
> 
> BUT..
> 
> Last night, I flipped my hair upside down, stuffed it all into my roller setting net, secure and threw a bonnet on it. Nice and fluffy today
> 
> I know you didn't solicit my own personal strategy, but hey...


when my hair gets longer i will start setting my ends on rollers for the braid and curl or twist and curl. but i want it to hang to a certain length with i do that.


----------



## Priss Pot

I rebraid at night.  Sometimes I will do a pineapple, but I can't pineapple longer than a night since I sweat when I work out.  I would have to rebraid eventually.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i flip my head upside down and put a pony tail(pineapple) at the top of my head. then i tie my scarf around it and go to sleep. initially i thought it would flatten the hair going upwards so it wouldnt fall in the morning but thats not what happened. in the morning i just undo the pony and shake my hair and it falls in place. sometimes it take a few minutes but i can get a few days to a week. if you use a good holding products it should last a few days. ive been using shine and define or donna marie dcc lately. but i know you dont like any of those.
> try the sweet hair pudding.
> also ive slept with a low bun and that worked too.


See, mine doesn't fall from the pineapple, it sucks.  

Maybe I should get a loc soc, does anyone have one?


----------



## Curlybeauty

chebaby said:


> when my hair gets longer i will start setting my ends on rollers for the braid and curl or twist and curl. but i want it to hang to a certain length with i do that.



I have to because i'm relaxed, and I want that uniform curl on the ends that naturals have by default in most cases. 

But the high pony is great. I was shocked when I used that method before on another set, and my day 2, 3, etc. hair was still looking good (if not better)


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> For some reason, Izzy is not too fond of it!  When I had a relaxer and used it on my mohawk it was great...then I got another bottle and on wet hair it had NO slip! Then I got another bottle in a swap, and the slip is back but the moisture doesn't last very long. I dunno!



EllePixie, don't be starting nothing the dew smells

Love KCKT 



mkd said:


> chebaby, even with otherwise.  How are you sleeping?  Ltown
> 
> [USER=74387]mkd, no i'm up i have to rebraid no 2 day braidout for me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> See, mine doesn't fall from the pineapple, it sucks.
> 
> Maybe I should get a loc soc, does anyone have one?


i had a lock soc but just like a few other things i have no idea what i did with it
even after you shake and fluff it doesnt fall?

i know i could never get day 2 hair on wash and go unless i spray with water but i can get it with braid outs.


----------



## mkd

I think I may be one of those people who has to rebraid or twist every night.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @EllePixie, don't be starting nothing the dew smells
> 
> Love KCKT
> 
> 
> 
> mkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby, even with otherwise.  How are you sleeping?  Ltown
> 
> @mkd, no i'm up i have to rebraid no 2 day braidout for me.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the pineapple?
Click to expand...


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i had a lock soc but just like a few other things i have no idea what i did with it
> even after you shake and fluff it doesnt fall?
> 
> i know i could never get day 2 hair on wash and go unless i spray with water but i can get it with braid outs.


No, fluffing doesn't help. I haven't tried it since I got my hair cut.  Maybe it will work now.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> No, fluffing doesn't help. I haven't tried it since I got my hair cut.  Maybe it will work now.


i might work now. or like you said just rebraid every night until you get the hang of it.
i know if i do my hair early on sunday then it has all day to dry plus extra time to set, so it lasts longer. if i do my hair late sunday then my hair only lasts 2 days.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Ltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> @EllePixie, don't be starting nothing the dew smells
> 
> Love KCKT
> 
> 
> have you tried the pineapple?[/
> 
> 
> Yes i have tried
> 
> 
> 
> mkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may be one of those people who has to rebraid or twist every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone, it like even though my hair can be put up in pineapple anything thats on my head makes it flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ltown

Where is T?


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Where is T?


Probably trying to stay away from temptation.


----------



## chebaby

she probably went to bed early. its been a little quiet here lately. i cant even find good videos on youtube.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, Thanks!!!!!!!



mkd - you're more than welcome!!  I have some other stuff for you, too!! 


I finished up a BFH Deep Balance Cream conditioner and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner. I've got 2 backups for each. Next week, I'll probably finish up an HTN Amino Protein and another BFH conditioner.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> EllePixie, don't be starting nothing the dew smells
> 
> Love KCKT



I love the smell of the Dew! I love the smell of KCKT too but it no like me!


----------



## mkd

Dew smells really good.


----------



## chebaby

i still dont know what im going to use on my hair this sunday. i want to use the donna marie butter cream but i have to use that over a leave in and then to make sure it holds i have to use the dcc. thats 3 products. i dont want my hair all weighed down and oily so i dont know.
or i can use curls milkshake which has a little hold by it self and just seal my ends with bsp.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, came to check in. Going to wash my hair this weekend with elucence clarifying shampoo, dc and detangle with kbb mask and use the hair dew and kbn oil to seal. Still doing good on the no-buy. Going in late to night and have to get ready so yall have a good night.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot i have a bottle or two of darcys pumpkin. i need to pull that out, i love that stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha - you have a good night!!

I'll be doing my hair again early Sunday morning. I think I might use Komaza Intense. I really like this.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, girl i am in love with the nexxus emergencee. i had to co wash today because my hair was dry and frizzy. so i co washed with darcys pumpkin and detangled. then i left the emergency on for ten minutes. let me tell you that stuff just glides right on. i didnt follow up with a conditioner i just rinsed really good and used DM cocoa hemp butter milk as a leave in and dried my hair in a towel for 5 minutes. when i took the towel off my hair looked like it looked before the last time i flat ironed. omg i was so surprised and happy.
that stuff is gold to me now. i used the DM super butter cream on my ends and slicked in a bun with the dcc. 
sunday ill deep condition with mhc olive you.

i think im going to use emergencee every other week. 
mkd, have you tried the emergencee? i know your hair loves protein too.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> i forgot i have a bottle or two of darcys pumpkin. i need to pull that out, i love that stuff.


 
I tend to forget i have this condish, maybe I should make the KT leave-in with it 



EllePixie said:


> I love the smell of the Dew! I love the smell of KCKT too but it no like me!


 
KCKT only works for me on freshly washed hair ... it sucks as a refresher unless Ive used the KCCC


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, girl i am in love with the nexxus emergencee. i had to co wash today because my hair was dry and frizzy. so i co washed with darcys pumpkin and detangled. then i left the emergency on for ten minutes. let me tell you that stuff just glides right on. i didnt follow up with a conditioner i just rinsed really good and used DM cocoa hemp butter milk as a leave in and dried my hair in a towel for 5 minutes. when i took the towel off my hair looked like it looked before the last time i flat ironed. omg i was so surprised and happy.
> that stuff is gold to me now. i used the DM super butter cream on my ends and slicked in a bun with the dcc.
> sunday ill deep condition with mhc olive you.
> 
> i think im going to use emergencee every other week.
> @mkd, have you tried the emergencee? i know your hair loves protein too.


 Hmm chebaby, I am going to have to try the emergencee out.  is it hard protein?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just finished doing my hair . I received my HV order today ;some how I missed the shipping notice so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hmm @chebaby, I am going to have to try the emergencee out.  is it hard protein?


i dont think its hard. maybe strong medium lol. but you can just leave it in for just a few minutes.


----------



## natura87

Still in twists. I havent done anything to them and I dont plan on it anytime soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, nothing too much going on today. Will wash my hair tomorrow. I went to the mall today with my mom and i told her i was on a no-buy so we didn't go into any stores. We just walked around and talked and still enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha That's nice of your mom to support you. Glad you both had fun even though shopping wasn't involved.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha That's nice of your mom to support you. Glad you both had fun even though shopping wasn't involved.



Yeah she has a budget too because cali is expensive to live. I enjoyed her company today.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, nothing too much going on today. Will wash my hair tomorrow. I went to the mall today with my mom and i told her i was on a no-buy so we didn't go into any stores. We just walked around and talked and still enjoyed ourselves.


my mom and i used to do this all the time. window shop. and we had the best time. we called it mommy daughter day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  That's so nice.  Glad you two had fun!  Me & My Mom were BFF's.  I really Miss Her. 

In Hair News: chebaby Brownie518 You'll be hearing from me one day next week.

Sitting here under my Mastex Heat Cap doing a HOT will Co-Cleanse, Protein Rx and DC in a few.  Wanna be done by 8-ish.

Should use up a few things tonight.  Will report back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

So I didn't make it on this month's no buy . I've been waiting for the magic star jumbo rake to be back in stock for awhile and today I received an email saying I could pre-order it which I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *girl i am in love with the nexxus emergencee. *i had to co wash today because my hair was dry and frizzy. so i co washed with darcys pumpkin and detangled. then i left the emergency on for ten minutes. let me tell you that stuff just glides right on. i didnt follow up with a conditioner i just rinsed really good and used DM cocoa hemp butter milk as a leave in and dried my hair in a towel for 5 minutes. when i took the towel off my hair looked like it looked before the last time i flat ironed. omg i was so surprised and happy.
> that stuff is gold to me now. i used the DM super butter cream on my ends and slicked in a bun with the dcc.
> sunday ill deep condition with mhc olive you.
> 
> i think im going to use emergencee every other week.
> @mkd, have you tried the emergencee? i know your hair loves protein too.


 
@chebaby

I knew you'd like it. 

For that Hardness, you should sit under a dryer for about 10-20 minutes.



mkd said:


> Hmm @chebaby, I am going to have to try the emergencee out. is it hard protein?


 
@mkd It's a Reconstructor.



Shay72 said:


> Probably trying to stay away from temptation.


 
@Shay72

You know me too well.



Ltown said:


> Where is T?


 
@Ltown

I was out early. I was tired. Been having issues at workerplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  That's so nice.  Glad you two had fun!  *Me & My Mom were BFF's.  I really Miss Her*.
> 
> In Hair News: @chebaby @Brownie518 You'll be hearing from me one day next week.
> 
> Sitting here under my Mastex Heat Cap doing a HOT will Co-Cleanse, Protein Rx and DC in a few.  Wanna be done by 8-ish.
> 
> Should use up a few things tonight.  Will report back.



I know t .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  That's so nice.  Glad you two had fun!  Me & My Mom were BFF's.  *I really Miss Her*.
> 
> In Hair News: @chebaby @Brownie518 You'll be hearing from me one day next week.
> 
> Sitting here under my Mastex Heat Cap doing a HOT will Co-Cleanse, Protein Rx and DC in a few.  Wanna be done by 8-ish.
> 
> Should use up a few things tonight.  Will report back.


..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know t *.


 
La Colocha

Thanks Girl.  I saw somebody yesterday that looked just like her driving....at first I smiled but as I continued to drive on I had those "Stinging Tears" in my Eyes  It was strange.

Going to Co-Cleanse this HOT out with BFH's Cotton & Ginger Orange Combo. (Starting to drip..so I probably used too much).


----------



## rosalindb

Has anyone used Darcy Botanicals Coconut Cupuacu butter? If so what did you use it for? Thanks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rosalindb said:


> Has anyone used Darcy Botanicals Coconut Cupuacu butter? If so what did you use it for? Thanks.


 
I've used it for twists and seal my ends; it's a really nice butter/pomade. It's similar in texture to oyin's BSP


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Thanks Girl.  I saw somebody yesterday that looked just like her driving....at first I smiled but as I continued to drive on I had those "Stinging Tears" in my Eyes  It was strange.
> 
> Going to Co-Cleanse this HOT out with BFH's Cotton & Ginger Orange Combo. (Starting to drip..so I probably used too much).


i remember once my dad reached for the phone and then sat back and looked sad. i asked him what was wrong and he said he was going to call his mom but forgot she was gone. 
your story reminded me of that a little. 
but at least you and your mom were best friends you know she loved you and you have amazing memories.
i always feel bad for people who arent close to their mom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay So....This Evening I've used up:

1 BFH Cotton Marshmallow _*have back ups of BFH Cleansers*_

1 Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor _*will not replace because I have a TON of Reconstructors*..if I caught it on the cheap I'd get it again_

That's about it. Still not sure what I'll DC with. Probably Jasmines Ultra Nourish Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i remember once my dad reached for the phone and then *sat back and looked sad. i asked him what was wrong and he said he was going to call his mom but forgot she was gone. *
> your story reminded me of that a little.
> but at least you and your mom were best friends you know she loved you and you have amazing memories.
> *i always feel bad for people who arent close to their mom.*


 
chebaby

Me too (bolded).  Me and my Mom could look at each other and bust out laughing because we were thinking the same thing about a situation at the same time. 

We were too close  And we had nicknames for people in code.  She was just like a Girlfriend & a Mom rolled up into One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wait Ya'll.................

I heard back today from BJ and...... I got my Shipping Notice 

HEYYYYYY!!!!

It's ON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charz

Hey everyone! If we have this governmental furlough I'll be up online all next week lol.

My hair is too huge. I wanna cut it 

http://twitpic.com/4ig7sx

http://twitpic.com/4ig7nz


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me too (bolded).  Me and my Mom could look at each other and bust out laughing because we were thinking the same thing about a situation at the same time.
> 
> We were too close  And we had nicknames for people in code.  She was just like a Girlfriend & a Mom rolled up into One.


im glad you had an amazing relationship with her you can sit back and remember all the good times and smile.
im close with my mom too and my dad. 
i have a friend whose mom doesnt even like her. tells her shes not pretty because shes fat and dark(shes not dark but shes darker than her spanish cousins). it makes me so sad because you can tell that while shes used to hearing it, it still hurts her.
she wont be able to smile at memories


----------



## Charz

Oh and my Hairveda package is gonna be at my job next week. Too bad the gov't might be shutdown


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz Your hair is lovely. I can't wait for my hair to get that long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Oh and my Hairveda package is gonna be at my job next week. *Too bad the gov't might be shutdown*


 
Charz

Girl....What Ya'll Doin' Up There?  .......  

Ya'll need to get that mess straightened out


----------



## chebaby

so my bun is dry now and my hair feels soft. i guess the DM sbc and butter milk are good. i probably wont repurchase though because theyll probably be different when i do lol. the dcc is a 16oz so i will have that forever so i dont need to repurchase anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

WOW! Charz! Your Hair!

*passes out & faints*


----------



## Charz

chebaby

it's not up to us. It's Congress. They are still bickering over not the budget but social aspects of the bill like Planned Parenthood. Basically midnight tonight we run out of money. They took my blackberry, Travel credit card, laptop and aircard. I feel frantic without them.

We have to come in Monday morning for a 4 hour govt shutdown. Hopefully Congress passes a budget and Obama signs it before then, or else I'm furloughed till further notice, and I don't know if we will be given back pay. I'm hoping it's just one week, so that the next week I can just work a 70 hour week to make up for the previous week and use 10 hours of my comp time.

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks!


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> Hey everyone! If we have this governmental furlough I'll be up online all next week lol.
> 
> My hair is too huge. I wanna cut it
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4ig7sx
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4ig7nz



*In mom voice* Now chile, don't you cut all that pretty hair!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair 

Thank you Ms. Terri!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so my bun is dry now and my hair feels soft. i guess the DM sbc and butter milk are good.* i probably wont repurchase though because theyll probably be different when i do lol*. the dcc is a 16oz so i will have that forever so i dont need to repurchase anytime soon.


 
chebaby

Um....I see what you didn't like that Ginger Orange. 

My previous bottles weren't like that.erplexed

So I feel you on _"Inconsistencies"_ Because the other ones I've had definitely were not like that one


----------



## chebaby

woa charz your hair is big and beautiful. i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *it's not up to us. It's Congress. They are still bickering over not the budget but social aspects of the bill like Planned Parenthood. Basically midnight tonight we run out of money. They took my blackberry, Travel credit card, laptop and aircard. I feel frantic without them.*
> 
> *We have to come in Monday morning for a 4 hour govt shutdown. Hopefully Congress passes a budget and Obama signs it before then, or else I'm furloughed till further notice, and I don't know if we will be given back pay. I'm hoping it's just one week, so that the next week I can just work a 70 hour week to make up for the previous week and use 10 hours of my comp time*.


 
Charz

That was me  But I was just teasing you.  I know there's nothing you can do about it.

I just heard that on the News about PP.  I'll be watching at 6:30 to catch up on the 'latest'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um....I see what you didn't like that Ginger Orange.
> 
> My previous bottles weren't like that.erplexed
> 
> So I feel you on _"Inconsistencies"_ Because the other ones I've had definitely were not like that one


girl these smalls companies suck you in with great prices and ingredients. i dont know where the inconsistency come from. one minute its fluffy the next its hard. one minute its thick next minute its runny they need to get it together.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @chebaby
> 
> it's not up to us. It's Congress. They are still bickering over not the budget but social aspects of the bill like Planned Parenthood. Basically midnight tonight we run out of money. *They took my blackberry, Travel credit card, laptop and aircard. I feel frantic without them.*
> 
> We have to come in Monday morning for a 4 hour govt shutdown. Hopefully Congress passes a budget and Obama signs it before then, or else I'm furloughed till further notice, and I don't know if we will be given back pay. I'm hoping it's just one week, so that the next week I can just work a 70 hour week to make up for the previous week and use 10 hours of my comp time.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks!


at the bolded i would have cried right there lol. SO is upset over this budget thing too. i hope everyone has a lil something saved up.
my co worker wants to go shopping next weekend. i told her yea but even though we arent government we need to save our money. i get nervous when stuff like this happens with peoples jobs and money.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz, love your hair, when i hit my goal weight i am going short, the colochas are too grown now. I just want to see if i can make it to wl then i am done. Short hair was so easy to deal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl these smalls companies suck you in with great prices and ingredients. *i dont know where the inconsistency come from. one minute its fluffy the next its hard. one minute its thick next minute its runny they need to get it together.*


 
chebaby

They Shole do!  I was like: .....  ......... tryna' use that tonight.



chebaby said:


> at the bolded i would have cried right there lol. SO is upset over this budget thing too. i hope everyone has a lil something saved up.
> my co worker wants to go shopping next weekend. i told her yea but even though we arent government we need to save our money.* i get nervous when stuff like this happens with peoples jobs and money.*


 
chebaby

They been ackin' real funky at my J-O-B lately too.  And I think that 'new guy' is the hachet man ......  on the d/l.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> @Charz, love your hair, when i hit my goal weight i am going short, the colochas are too grown now. I just want to see if i can make it to wl then i am done. Short hair was so easy to deal with.


how far are you from wl?

i think i want long hair and i want to stay that way lol. maybe not wl but maybe mbl stretched. or whatever full sl is stretched.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They Shole do!  I was like: .....  ......... tryna' use that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> They been ackin' real funky at my J-O-B lately too. * And I think that 'new guy' is the hachet man* ......  on the d/l.


i remember you mentioning him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i remember you mentioning him.*


 
chebaby

Yeah he had been there before and when the Gov lost the re-election, he came back and brought a whole lot of DRAMA with him. 

_*cracking the whip with his jeri curl gone wrong*   _


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Jasmine Know Her Products Smell Good! .........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah he had been there before and when the Gov lost the re-election, he came back and brought a whole lot of DRAMA with him.
> 
> _*cracking the whip with his jeri curl gone wrong*   _


he sounds a mess lol.
 i love when people try to throw their weight around the office. im always


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Jasmine Know Her Products Smell Good! .........


speaking of scents. i was thinking of ordering me some scents. this kiwi strawberry i got mess a mess i cant stand it and its the only scent i have. ive been adding lemongrass eo to my butters cause i love that scent but its not strong like i like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> he sounds a mess lol.
> i love when people try to throw their weight around the office. im always


 
chebaby

And he doesn't even know what he's doing    But Oh Well



chebaby said:


> *speaking of scents.* i was thinking of ordering me some scents. this kiwi strawberry i got mess a mess i cant stand it and its the only scent i have. ive been adding lemongrass eo to my butters cause i love that scent but its not strong like i like.


 
Her Fragrances are so Lovely.  And she uses the right amount to give it that extra something. _*even if it they are alledgely bases*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What are you buying next?????

If I 'make it' April....I wonder what I'll do in May?

I shole hope I won't go buck-wild ....... 

Oh, I'm suppose to be getting that DRC28. That may be it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you buying next?????
> 
> If I 'make it' April....I wonder what I'll do in May?
> 
> I shole hope I won't go buck-wild .......
> 
> Oh, I'm suppose to be getting that DRC28. That may be it.


well now that you got me hooked, when i find a big ole bottle of emergencee ill be buying that lol.
other than that not much. probably some curl junkie stuff but im in no hurry for it. im good on repair me(which im tempted to try as a leave in).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And he doesn't even know what he's doing    But Oh Well
> 
> 
> 
> Her Fragrances are so Lovely.  And she uses the right amount to give it that extra something. _*even if it they are alledgely bases*_


i bet shell be back. people will be blowing up her email asking can she do a "special" order for them


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, hugs honey.  I know you miss your mom.

Charz, your hair is so thick and pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Thanks Girl!  When I get an envelope, I have something to mail you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...I know I shouldna' but I looked on ASIAN's Site and their Long Awaited "Elation Hydration" Deep Conditioner is finally out

I think I might buy this in May. It's $16.00 for 8 ounces tho'.

I also may try their L-I

ETA: Both have "Lemon" I wonder if that'll bother me I may hafta' pass. 

I know that Orange & Grapefruit to' me up...not sure about Lemon


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...I know I shouldna' but I looked on ASIAN's Site and their Long Awaited "Elation Hydration" Deep Conditioner is finally out
> 
> I think I might buy this in May. It's $16.00 for 8 ounces tho'.
> 
> I also may try their L-I
> 
> ETA: Both have "Lemon" I wonder if that'll bother me I may hafta' pass.
> 
> I know that Orange & Grapefruit to' me up...not sure about Lemon


lemon is what got Ltwon right? how far down on the list is it. if you get it maybe you can add other oils to dilute it.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies nothing new but waiting for the furlough call.  Got my HV yesterday i have 2 frosting and 1 jar of sitrinilla. chebaby, emergencee is my go to hard protein too.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies nothing new but waiting for the furlough call.  Got my HV yesterday i have 2 frosting and 1 jar of sitrinilla. @chebaby, *emergencee is my go to hard protein too*.


ok i see a lot of people like emergencee


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Her Fragrances are so Lovely. * And she uses the right amount to give it that extra something. _*even if it they are alledgely bases*_



Aren't they the best? I have never found anyone's scents that can rival hers. I wish I knew where she got them 



chebaby said:


> i bet shell be back. people will be blowing up her email asking *can she do a "special" order for them*



 Now you know I wanted to do this!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...I know I shouldna' but I looked on ASIAN's Site and their Long Awaited *"Elation Hydration" Deep Conditioner* is finally out
> 
> I think I might buy this in May. It's $16.00 for 8 ounces tho'.



Let me go look at this. Even though I did say I wouldn't buy any conditioners this month. I'll just look...

Charz - Your hair is so nice! Beautifully Big!!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, you may need to pass on that asian DC with lemon in it.  Its still a citrus and it seems like you may be allergic.  Doesn't sintrinilah have orange peel in it?  Maybe you are not allergic to all citrus.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> lemon is what got Ltwon right? how far down on the list is it. if you get it maybe you can add other oils to dilute it.



chebaby, right lemon was it for me.   I'm try to stay away from anything with citrus directly on my scalp.  If its way down on the list i will try to apply to hair.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...I know I shouldna' but I looked on ASIAN's Site and their Long Awaited "Elation Hydration" Deep Conditioner is finally out
> 
> I think I might buy this in May. It's $16.00 for 8 ounces tho'.
> 
> I also may try their L-I
> 
> ETA: Both have "Lemon" I wonder if that'll bother me I may hafta' pass.
> 
> I know that Orange & Grapefruit to' me up...not sure aboutLemon





IDareT'sHair, i know you like them smell good products just stay away from the scalp.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> chebaby
> 
> it's not up to us. It's Congress. They are still bickering over not the budget but social aspects of the bill like Planned Parenthood. Basically midnight tonight we run out of money. They took my blackberry, Travel credit card, laptop and aircard. I feel frantic without them.
> 
> We have to come in Monday morning for a 4 hour govt shutdown. Hopefully Congress passes a budget and Obama signs it before then, or else I'm furloughed till further notice, and I don't know if we will be given back pay. I'm hoping it's just one week, so that the next week I can just work a 70 hour week to make up for the previous week and use 10 hours of my comp time.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Charz, its stupid to come into get the official notice and thne send us all home at the same time to cause major traffic jam


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> @Charz, its stupid to come into get the official notice and thne send us all home at the same time to cause major traffic jam


 
Charz, you'll get your phones, and laptop back on Monday! They must have made a deal at 12:20 I didn't see nothing on the news until after this post.  Reality check I'm be even more frugal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, you may need to pass on that asian DC with lemon in it. Its still a citrus and it seems like you may be allergic. *Doesn't sintrinilah have orange peel in it? Maybe you are not allergic to all citrus.*


 
mkd

Isn't it 'weird' that Sitrinillah doesn't irritate me? 

Hmp.  Chile....leave it to BJ cause she gone get PAID............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Aren't they the best? I have never found anyone's scents that can rival hers. I wish I knew where she got them *
> 
> *Let me go look at this. Even though I did say I wouldn't buy any conditioners this month. I'll just look...*


 
OMG! She does have the most wonderful Fragrances? I just went to my Stash pulled an Avacado & Silk for Tuesday in _"Hello Sugar" _it smells wonderful.

Yeah, that Elation Hydration Stuff intrigues me. I'll hafta' wait tho'. Not really interested in buying anything (Surprisingly) right now. 

  Hmp.  I knew I had tapped my _Crazy_ self out a couple weeks ago, when I had unopened boxes sitting in my Garage.


----------



## Charz

@Brownie518
mkd

Thank you ladies

@Ltown

OMG thank G-d! Whew!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to wash later on today. Just got back from the grocery store, food is getting high as hell.


----------



## natura87

Good morning ladies.

 Yesterday I said I wasnt going to do anything to my hair. A few hours later i took my twists out and proceeded to mess up my twistout (accidentally..I have serious HIH issues) so I cowashed this morning with Giovanni TTTT and used Shea Moisture as a leave in.

This TTTT pump is till holding on. I have 1/3 of the liter left.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> What fragrance did you use?  I got my last and _final_ Jasmine order today and every thing smells so good.
> 
> And She stuck a Body Frosting in there too. *cries*


Well, I bought a gallon. I poured some in a 16 oz bottle and added honey, aloe vera juice, and avocado butter and scented it with peaches n' cream  Next batch I think I want passionfruit guava since it's so summer-appropriate.

My twist out is still holding on! I'm putting it up in a bun today because I'm going shopping and I mean business  My hair is still soft, ends nice and moist. Of course I've had to remoisturize my edges and nape but hey, can't beat moisturized hair even one week later! Washing tonight.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I finished a BFH Shea Almond DC today.  I am deep conditioning now.  I am going to air dry for a bit then throw in some braids for a braid out later.  
I am back in the gym and don't have the energy to keep my hair str8.  I cowash when it is sweaty and I am not blow drying every week.

I haven't bought anything new. I am trying to work through my stash.


----------



## natura87

Used up the teensy bottle of Argan oil my sister gave me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas of Hair Errrwhere!

What's new?  I have the kids for the day. 

They are watching a movie.  I sure hope today hurrys.....  ........... 

Used BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Cream.  I have about a corner left and will use this up hopefully over the weekend.

Just want to rid myself of half-used/almost gone jars, tubes & bottles


----------



## chebaby

hey eveyone
i took my bun down and my curls still look good from the emergencee. today i will co wash with darcys pumpkin and use dm butter milk on a wash and go. i think its gonna rain today anyway so i might end up pulling it into a bun.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Divas of Hair Errrwhere!
> 
> What's new?  I have the kids for the day.
> 
> They are watching a movie.  I sure hope today hurrys.....  ...........
> 
> Used BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Cream.  I have about a corner left and will use this up hopefully over the weekend.
> 
> Just want to rid myself of half-used/almost gone jars, tubes & bottles


lol @you wishing the day would hurry up  them kids love them some aunty T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Girl....Food, Gas & Errthang Else is Sky-High.  It's a shame. And it's Scary!

The Economy is JACKED


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol @you wishing the day would hurry up them kids love them some aunty T.*


 
chebaby

Girl, them little critters want errthang they see. 

I think they be scheming...  ..........  behind my back. 

We've already been to that Gawd-Awful Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @mkd @Brownie518

I will be mailing 'small' packages out to you all on Monday. They re-located my office and it's close to a P.O.

Only problem is....these Vagrants are posted up outside the P.O. asking for spare change when you come out. 

The P.O. said there is nothing they can do about it. They called the Police etc.......


----------



## Priss Pot

That Giovanni Direct Leave-in gave my braid out so much definition, and it left my hair shiny and soft also, more so than my beloved KCKT .  I was very surprised.  The only thing I don't like about the Giovanni is that it can be so slippery and foamy that I can't get a good grip at the base of my scalp to start off my braid. 

Oh yeah, my SO proposed to me this morning .


----------



## fattyfatfat

good afternoon ladies. Im here at work, thinking about buying Allafia products. I want to purchase samples, but the shipping for that alone is $9.00. Might as well by the larger sizes. tomorrow Ill be 57 weeks post.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @mkd @Brownie518
> 
> I will be mailing 'small' packages out to you all on Monday. They re-located my office and it's close to a P.O.
> 
> Only problem is....these Vagrants are posted up outside the P.O. asking for spare change when you come out.
> 
> The P.O. said there is nothing they can do about it. They called the Police etc.......


what??? so the PO cant enforce no loitering? i thought any business can enforce that.
thanx T.
i hated chuck e cheese when i was little, i know i would hate it now. i hate crowds of people make me nervous. and i always remember the story of my cousin coming out of the balls covered in ****


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl....Food, Gas & Errthang Else is Sky-High.  It's a shame. And it's Scary!
> 
> The Economy is JACKED



Girl i know, why i am on the no-buy and using stuff. I am keeping a list of what i will rebuy and what i won't.


----------



## fattyfatfat

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Priss Pot said:


> That Giovanni Direct Leave-in gave my braid out so much definition, and it left my hair shiny and soft also, more so than my beloved KCKT . I was very surprised. The only thing I don't like about the Giovanni is that it can be so slippery and foamy that I can't get a good grip at the base of my scalp to start off my braid.
> 
> *Oh yeah, my SO proposed to me this morning* .


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> That Giovanni Direct Leave-in gave my braid out so much definition, and it left my hair shiny and soft also, more so than my beloved KCKT .  I was very surprised.  The only thing I don't like about the Giovanni is that it can be so slippery and foamy that I can't get a good grip at the base of my scalp to start off my braid.
> 
> Oh yeah, my SO proposed to me this morning .


congrats!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> That Giovanni Direct Leave-in gave my braid out so much definition, and it left my hair shiny and soft also, more so than my beloved KCKT . I was very surprised. The only thing I don't like about the Giovanni is that it can be so slippery and foamy that I can't get a good grip at the base of my scalp to start off my braid.
> 
> *Oh yeah, my SO proposed to me this morning *.


 
Priss Pot

What Do You Mean....Oh Yeah....!???  

That's Great News!  Did you Accept?  How Cute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i know, why i am on the no-buy and using stuff. I am keeping a list of what i will rebuy and what i won't.


 
@La Colocha

Day 9 and I ain't even tempted (_yet_). I think Imma KIM. 

I wish I could honestly until BF. (We'll see).  

Lawd knows I got enough stuff to last until then & beyond!


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Priss Pot
> 
> What Do You Mean....Oh Yeah....!???
> 
> That's Great News!  Did you Accept?  How Cute



lol, yep, I did.  I'm so excited!  I've been prancing around the room all morning, waving my hand in the air singing a variation of "he liked it, so he went and put a ring on it."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> lol, yep, I did. I'm so excited! I've been prancing around the room all morning, *waving my hand in the air singing a variation of "he liked it, so he went and put a ring on it."*


 
Priss Pot

That's Really Great News Priss.  I know you will make a Beautiful Bride and your Make-Up will be Fierce!  (And Hair)

I'm Happy For You!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Day 9 and I ain't even tempted (_yet_). I think Imma KIM.
> 
> I wish I could honestly until BF. (We'll see).
> 
> Lawd knows I got enough stuff to last until then & beyond!



I wish i could go until then too, but i will run out of stuff that i *need* before then. I will see how i do this month and then go from there. After the no-buy, my wants i will wait 2 weeks to see if i still want them and my needs i will evaluate if i really need them. And try to get everything on sale, i don't want to pay full price for anything.



Priss Pot said:


> lol, yep, I did.  I'm so excited!  I've been prancing around the room all morning, waving my hand in the air singing a variation of "he liked it, so he went and put a ring on it."



Congrats to you priss.


----------



## EllePixie

Priss Pot said:


> That Giovanni Direct Leave-in gave my braid out so much definition, and it left my hair shiny and soft also, more so than my beloved KCKT .  I was very surprised.  The only thing I don't like about the Giovanni is that it can be so slippery and foamy that I can't get a good grip at the base of my scalp to start off my braid.
> 
> Oh yeah, my SO proposed to me this morning .



Congrats Priss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> good afternoon ladies. Im here at work, thinking about buying Allafia products. I want to purchase samples, but the shipping for that alone is $9.00. Might as well by the larger sizes. *tomorrow Ill be 57 weeks post.*


 
fattyfatfat

That's Good Fatty.  How much longer will you go?  

Are you transitioning w/o BC'ing?  Is that the Goal?  What are your Hair Plans


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I wish i could go until then too, but i will run out of stuff that i need before then. I will see how i do this month and then go from there*. After the no-buy, my wants i will wait 2 weeks to see if i still want them and my needs i will evaluate if i really need them. And try to get everything on sale, i don't want to pay full price for anything.


 
@La Colocha

Imma really try to keep going.erplexed Lawd knows I love Haulin' just like the next PJ, but I have some really good stuff (and good stuff I didn't remember I had), and I'll never get to them, if I keep buying more.

So, Imma try. HARD.


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDareT'sHair, I think Ill go for about two years, then cut these ends off. Currently Im on a search for a really good moisturizing DC. 





IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat
> 
> That's Good Fatty. How much longer will you go?
> 
> Are you transitioning w/o BC'ing? Is that the Goal? What are your Hair Plans


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Imma really try to keep going.erplexed Lawd knows I love Haulin' just like the next PJ, but I have some really good stuff (and good stuff I didn't remember I had), and I'll never get to them, if I keep buying more.
> 
> So, Imma try. HARD.



Do the best you can, that is all you can do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I think Ill go for about two years, then cut these ends off. Currently Im on a search for a really good moisturizing DC.


 
@fattyfatfat

So, Daddy-D didn't do it for you? I thought he was Da' Daddy of all Moisturizers  

You could always try: Darcy Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream. It's really good. And (IMO) My Honey Child also has some good moisturizers. Hydratherma Naturals L-I and Lotion.  HV Whipped Ends Hydration is good.


----------



## fattyfatfat

naw...Big Daddy D doesnt do anything for my hair . 

thanks for the product suggests. I love the scent of MHC products, but they dont do anything for my hair either 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat
> 
> So, Daddy-D didn't do it for you? I thought he was Da' Daddy of all Moisturizers
> 
> You could always try: Darcy Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream. It's really good. And (IMO) My Honey Child also has some good moisturizers.


----------



## La Colocha

I will do my trim next week. I don't feel like doing braids this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *naw...Big Daddy D doesnt do anything for my hair . *
> 
> thanks for the product suggests. I love the scent of MHC products, but they dont do anything for my hair either


 
fattyfatfat

*falls off my Chair (bolded)  

I think you should try Darcy's Botanicals (Transitioning Hair Cream) 

Lemme see:  I loved KBB Hair Milks (old formula) haven't tried the new formula.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I have been wanting to purchase KBB products for a while but, her lack of customer serivce stops me from giving her my monies.

I will definitely try the DB transitioning hair cream.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat
> 
> *falls off my Chair (bolded)
> 
> I think you should try Darcy's Botanicals (Transitioning Hair Cream)
> 
> Lemme see: I loved *KBB* Hair Milks (old formula) haven't tried the new formula.


----------



## chebaby

what?? dew didnt work. naw, me thinks you wasnt using him to the best of his abilities. you cant just go around saying he aint doing his job. thats how rumors get started just jokin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I have been wanting to purchase KBB products for a while but, her lack of customer serivce stops me from giving her my monies.
> 
> I will definitely try the DB transitioning hair cream.


 
fattyfatfat

I personally never had a problem with CS.  I did love the way the Hair Milks performed on my hair last summer and the scents were awesome.  

But Alas, I have moved on......

Yeah, definitely try the DB.  It's very nice.  If I had one I'd send it to you, but I think I sold my last one a while back.erplexed  Also, you could try HTN Lotion or HTN L-I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what?? dew didnt work. naw, me thinks *you wasnt using him to the best of his abilities. you cant just go around saying he aint doing his job. thats how rumors get started* just jokin'


 
chebaby

Hmp.  They way HE have ya'll Screamin' & Hollerin' I KNOW Daddy Takes Care of His Biznus.  

I know He Be Puttin' It Down!


----------



## fattyfatfat

HTN?? Ive fell off of the hair care product game 

thank you for all the product suggestions! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat
> 
> I personally never had a problem with CS. I did love the way the Hair Milks performed on my hair last summer and the scents were awesome.
> 
> But Alas, I have moved on......
> 
> Yeah, definitely try the DB. It's very nice. If I had one I'd send it to you, but I think I sold my last one a while back.erplexed Also, you could try HTN Lotion or HTN L-I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *HTN?? Ive fell off of the hair care product game *
> 
> thank you for all the product suggestions!


 
fattyfatfat

Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  They way HE have ya'll *Screamin' & Hollerin'* I KNOW Daddy Takes Care of His Biznus.
> 
> I know He Be Puttin' It Down!



........


----------



## Ltown

Priss Pot said:


> That Giovanni Direct Leave-in gave my braid out so much definition, and it left my hair shiny and soft also, more so than my beloved KCKT .  I was very surprised.  The only thing I don't like about the Giovanni is that it can be so slippery and foamy that I can't get a good grip at the base of my scalp to start off my braid.
> 
> Oh yeah, my SO proposed to me this morning .



prissPot, congratulations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ........


 
@La Colocha

Girl...You Know Daddy Be Keeping Ya'll All "_Moist_ & thangs" ........ 

_"Oh Daddy Oh Daddymmmmmm"_


----------



## chebaby

i think my hair is falling out and im not exagerating like i sometimes do.
ive been noticing for weeks that my hair sheds like crazy. but i thought it was because i was doing braid outs and not combing for a whole week. but it cant be that because i co washed my braid out yesterday, detangled very very well and today i have globs of shed hair coming out. i mean it just keeps coming. even after i get out the shower to put in my leave in i still gt hair all over my hands. and sometimes its a few hairs together, like a full clump of curls stuck together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think my hair is falling out and im not exagerating like i sometimes do.
> ive been noticing for weeks that my hair sheds like crazy. but i thought it was because i was doing braid outs and not combing for a whole week. but it cant be that because i co washed my braid out yesterday, *detangled very very well and today i have globs of shed hair coming out. i mean it just keeps coming. even after i get out the shower to put in my leave in i still gt hair all over my hands.* *and sometimes its a few hairs together, like a full clump of curls stuck together.*


 
chebaby

What do you think it is?  Lack of Detangling?  Or What?  

When I was having that "Issue" with knots/tangles....I would have clumps of hair stuck together too and it literally made me Nauseous.

Is it your 'sheddy' season?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i think my hair is falling out and im not exagerating like i sometimes do.
> ive been noticing for weeks that my hair sheds like crazy. but i thought it was because i was doing braid outs and not combing for a whole week. but it cant be that because i co washed my braid out yesterday, detangled very very well and today i have globs of shed hair coming out. i mean it just keeps coming. even after i get out the shower to put in my leave in i still gt hair all over my hands. and sometimes its a few hairs together, like a full clump of curls stuck together.



chebaby, the same thing happen to me after my pimento burn i thought it was simple shed but i didn't pay attention then  after the hennaindigo it was all in my temple.  Check it out quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You're Right Ltown.  It's almost like it sneaks up on you.  

Like now I can pin-point with accuracy all the "set-backs" I've had, after they're over......but at the time, I didn't see it that way.

It's really strange.


----------



## chebaby

ive been taking medication lately. i could be that. thank gawd i dont have to take it all the time so im not worried about huge bald spots i just dont want my hair to thin out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Whatever it is....I hope you won't have to be on it very long.erplexed

I think my Slow Growth is definitely "Hormonal" .......... ...........


----------



## Ltown

I went to see dermatology yersterday she gave me some different poo, and some oils products that have mineral oil and told me to baggie now why didn't i think of bagging with my oils when i was flaky.  So another hindsight I'm bagging all weekend with evoo,evco,avocado oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I went to see dermatology yersterday she gave me some different poo, and some oils products that have mineral oil *and told me to baggie now why didn't i think of bagging with my oils when i was flaky. So another hindsight I'm bagging all weekend with evoo,evco,avocado oils.*


 
Ltown

YEAH !!!!!! Why Didn't We think of that?  Especially since I was baggying and I made several 'posts' about Baggying Recently...but it didn't occur to me to tell You that perhaps you should Baggy.  smh. .......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl...You Know Daddy Be Keeping Ya'll All "_Moist_ & thangs" ........
> 
> _"Oh Daddy Oh Daddymmmmmm"_



Lmao, girl you are crazy.


Sorry about your hair che, i hope you find out what it is, (maybe the meds?).


----------



## La Colocha

I finished the fluertzy hair oil, not a repurchase. I added it to this batch of my kbb mask to use it up. Dcing right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I finished the fluertzy hair oil, not a repurchase. I added it to this batch of my kbb mask to use it up. Dcing right now.*


 
La Colocha

Girl...You know it's true.  Daddy be keepin' ya'll _Moist_ For Days

That KBB Masque sounds good.  I should finish up this Saeede Scalp Cream either tonight or 1st thing in the morning.  

Will not be a repurchase (at this time).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to do that Cathy Howse UBH Treatments on Tuesdays.  

This time I will Steam with Jasmine Avacado & Silk.

Lawd...I hope it's _Skrong _enough to _off-set_ that UBH.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> YEAH !!!!!! Why Didn't We think of that?  Especially since I was baggying and I made several 'posts' about Baggying Recently...but it didn't occur to me to tell You that perhaps you should Baggy.  smh. .......


Right, as much as i was flaking and my scalp was dry. In another forum they call bagging green house effect cover the plant(hair) keep it moist!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  Me, my husband and both my kiddos are sick so I am just getting a chance to get online. 

@IDareT'sHair, thank you girl!

@Priss Pot, congratulations!

@chebaby, I was going to ask you if you are taking any medication.  maybe thats it.  I think i am a summer shedder though.  I have been shedding a lot lately.


----------



## Shay72

Charz
Beautiful hair 

Priss Pot
Congrats 

I finished a NJ Moo La Cream. Will not be a repurchase. I also finished a Jamsine's Shea Butter Rinse. I have 2 back ups.


----------



## La Colocha

I must say, i like the shea moisture better than the hair dew ( i know gasps). I used the dew today and it didn't feel the same on my hair. Will see how it does through the week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot Congrats and God's continued blessings as you and SO embark on this new chapter in your relationship.

chebaby it might be the meds but keep an eye on it; don't let it go on too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I must say, i like the shea moisture better than the hair dew ( i know gasps). I used the dew today and it didn't feel the same on my hair.* Will see how it does through the week.


 
La Colocha   ...........  Ya'll doin' Daddy Wrong.

What SM Products are you using?  I want to try that Exlir (Oil) I don't know what else tho'.  Maybe that Purification Stuff Shay72 got.

What's Good? (In case I start looking for stuff on the ground)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...just came in from picking my mother up at the airport and doing a little grocery shopping. La, you are so right about prices!!  And our gas starts at 3.98 now  I just can't believe it. 

Anyway, SO is hanging with his brother today so its nice and quiet here. I'm gonna do my hair later. Can't wait! 

Priss Pot - Congratulations!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Right, as much as i was flaking and my scalp was dry. *In another forum they call bagging green house effect cover the plant(hair) keep it moist!*


 
Ltown

Makes a lot of sense.  I'll Baggy tomorrow.  I don't these Chillrens asking a bunch of questions  ............

My Hair is pretty moist tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha   ...........  Ya'll doin' Daddy Wrong.
> 
> What SM Products are you using?  I want to try that Exlir (Oil) I don't know what else tho'.  Maybe that Purification Stuff @Shay72 got.
> 
> What's Good? (In case I start looking for stuff on the ground)



I love that Shea Reconstructing Elixir.  It makes my hair so smooth and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hello Ms. B!

What are you using on your Hair today?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hello Ms. B!
> 
> What are you using on your Hair today?



Hey, girl. I think I'm gonna use Claudies Reconstructor.  I really like that. Not sure what else. I was considering doing a touch up but I don't know yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love that Shea Reconstructing Elixir.  It makes my hair so smooth and shiny.*


 
Brownie518

How are you using it?  I thought it was for HOTs?  Is it for HOTs & something you can spritz on dry hair as a L-I?

Next time they have that B1 G1 Imma pick some up.  Since they call it a Reconstructive Exlir or something like that, so I thought it was like a Reconstructor/Treatment or something?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How are you using it?  I thought it was for HOTs?  Is it for HOTs & something you can spritz on dry hair as a L-I?
> 
> Next time they have that B1 G1 Imma pick some up.  Since they call it a Reconstructive Exlir or something like that, so I thought it was like a Reconstructor/Treatment or something?



It just says apply to hair and style...

*Ingredients * 
											 		Butyrospermum Parkii Oil (Shea Butter) 																		, Argan Oil 																		, Vegetable Squalane 																		, Carrot Oil 																		, Macadamia Nut Oil 																		, Isopropyl Myristate 																		, Avocado Oil 																		, Castor Oil 																		, Sebacic Acid 																		, Sea Kelp Extract 																		, Essential Oil Blend 																		, Lonicera Caprifolium Flower and Lonicera Japonica Flower Extract (Honeysuckle and Japanese Honeysuckle) 																		, Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha   ...........  Ya'll doin' Daddy Wrong.
> 
> What SM Products are you using?  I want to try that Exlir (Oil) I don't know what else tho'.  Maybe that Purification Stuff @Shay72 got.
> 
> What's Good? (In case I start looking for stuff on the ground)



The restorative conditioner



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies...just came in from picking my mother up at the airport and doing a little grocery shopping. La, you are so right about prices!!  And our gas starts at 3.98 now  I just can't believe it.
> 
> Anyway, SO is hanging with his brother today so its nice and quiet here. I'm gonna do my hair later. Can't wait!
> 
> @Priss Pot - Congratulations!!!



Girl its off the chain, that is why i am focusing on not spending what i don't have to. And it will get worse, this is only the beginning.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Girl its off the chain, that is why i am focusing on not spending what i don't have to. And it will get worse, this is only the beginning.



I know!! When I was shopping, I kept squinting at the prices like I need glasses. I just couldn't believe how much of an increase there has been on some things in such a short time period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an 8 roll pkg. of Charmin today and the Rolls look like they should be for a Doll-House! 

They were tiny........... 

If I had a Family.....I'd be HIT!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I know!! When I was shopping, I kept squinting at the prices like I need glasses. I just couldn't believe how much of an increase there has been on some things in such a short time period.



What is funny though is a lot of processed and frozen foods are cheaper and always on sale. But when you want stuff that is fresh or good for you its more expensive. Big brother i see you * get yo hand out my pocket*.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got an 8 roll pkg. of Charmin today and the Rolls look like they should be for *a Doll-House*!
> 
> They were tiny...........
> 
> If I had a Family.....I'd be HIT!



...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What is funny though is a lot of processed and frozen foods are cheaper and always on sale. But when you want stuff that is fresh or good for you its more expensive. *Big brother i see you * get yo hand out my pocket**.


 
And Outta Errrthang Else. It's always somebody else's fault.

the economy's fault, the unions fault, the democrats fault, osama's fault.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ...................


 
La Colocha

Girl...I ain't seenth no rolls of toliet paper that skinny in my life!


----------



## Shay72

Talking about tp, I always buy those Scotts double rolls in like a 24 or 48 pack bc they last forever. I opened this last pack and they've changed . That ish is like paper towel not toilet paper. They know they wrong. I guess the soft tp is too expensive so they went cheaper IDK but it ain't right.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Talking about tp, I always buy those Scotts double rolls in like a 24 or 48 pack bc they last forever. I opened this last pack and they've changed . That ish is like paper towel not toilet paper. They know they wrong. I guess the soft tp is too expensive so they went cheaper IDK but it ain't right.



Shay try the dollar stores, they always carry the older kind. I always get enough to last a few months. A lady at work turned me on to scotts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

I only use Charmin's....or Northern.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I only use Charmin's....or Northern.



Girl you need to leave charmin alone, all the bears done stole the tissue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd We Talmbout Some Crazy Stuff in This Thread! .........


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies, i am calling it in early tonight. I promised myself i would get more rest this weekend. Talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd We Talmbout Some Crazy Stuff in This Thread! .........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I only use *Charmin's*....or Northern.



 Me, too! I get those huge slabs of toilet paper at BJ's. Like Shay said, they last forever. SO can go through some toilet paper


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd We Talmbout Some Crazy Stuff in This Thread! .........




Don't we, though!! I think that is the most appealing aspect of this thread. It's versatile!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too! I get those huge slabs of toilet paper at BJ's. Like Shay said, they last forever. SO can go through some toilet paper


 
It's men . When me & my ex used to live together he would use so much tp it would drive me crazy !


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies, its late, just wanted to check in with yall! Been doing pretty well on the no-buy for April, I have done ONE swap - I don't count swaps as a violation of no-buy bcuz they just fall into my lap, they're not pre-meditated lol! I think I could spend the rest of the year doing a no-buy every other month! It would work out perfectly too - I would only be buying in May, July, September, and November - those are ALL major sale months too! Enjoying my sew-in, yet hoping I can really make it until June 1st with it! Its getting really hot here too, so I don't know how my hair will hold up with this Houston heat and humidity. I am definitely done with twist-outs until November. Been thinking of only wearing my hair out for a week after I take down this install, then getting a weave cut into a bob and wearing that for 2-3 weeks, then a week out, then getting my kinky curly install until September. We will see!

Today I re-organized my stash overflow (the products that are not apart of my weave care arsenal and the ones that don't fit on my over-the-door organizer). I had them in a plastic crate but it was overflowing and I was getting very overwhelmed so I decided to use a clear drawer. I threw some stuff away and gave away some stuff too! I feel sooo much better, just gotta get that weave stash down and I will be a happy pj lol! I will attach a pic of the natural hair products overflow.

I also went to TJMaxx HomeGoods tonight and got the prettiest comforter! Its not black and white like I wanted, its a spring green and white and I will pair it with grey or Tiffany blue sheets - looks great! Thanks IDareT'sHair for the suggestion to go there!

I have only a few more items on my list of products to try and I feel like I will be delivered from pj'ism lol! But I did see someone's video on Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter and now I want to try it along with the Mimosa Hair Honey and the Some of Marguerite's Magic. I have about 4 things from CD but never use any of them, but for some reason I feel like this time will be different lol! Any reviews on any of those?


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too! I get those huge slabs of toilet paper at BJ's. Like Shay said, they last forever. SO can go through some toilet paper



Brownie518,  i use alot too just got to feel clean.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I only use Charmin's....or Northern.



IDareT'sHair,  those are my favorites too

beautyaddict, i used cd mimsosa honey for braidout was the best for me.

On hair note, i'm doing prepoo with aloevera and wgo, may do roller wrap.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, it so nice outside this morning. I went out with my cup of tea and watched the sun come up, thank you lord for letting me see another day. Nothing going on hair related today, i'm going into work early so just relaxing and getting stuff together. Mom is leaving to go back to cali this afternoon, please send up a prayer for her to make it home safetly.


----------



## Priss Pot

It's supposed to get up to 89 degrees today, smh.  This is what I call ponytail/bun weather.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin ladies ... I have great news

*my mommy BCd*, 

well I did it for her. she transitioned for 8 months and at first she said she was also gonna stop dying her hair (she didnt dye for the 8 months) but after we BCd I noticed she looked a bit down- I automatically assumed that it was because she didnt like hsr natural hair and I kept telli her it looked cute (it really does look cute) but she still looked down

anyways  later on in the day she confessed that she couldnt deal with all the grey hair LOLOLOLOL --- she's so vain -----LOLOL  so I went and got a box colour to cover them, then she was all happy again 

I made her a care package with some of my precious doo doo drops, shea butter mix and some BRBC and showed her how to use them

yesterday I sent her to my stylist to get her first natural hair do


here are some pics:

the back is in small 2 strand twists






me and momzy


----------



## SimJam

Now I'll have to buy more products and test others ------of course u know ----- for momzy


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam, didn't want to quote your pics, love mom's hair and i like that pic with you two together.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> It's supposed to get up to 89 degrees today, smh.  This is what I call ponytail/bun weather.



I think i may wear a pony tonight at work, i just don't want to deal with detangling after, the colochas get wild when let free.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Any of you ladies have experience/reviews of dominican products.

Silk work creme or Crece Pelo?


----------



## mkd

pretty pics SimJam.  your mom's hair is pretty. 

My son was throwing up all night. just trying to recover today, all of us.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> pretty pics @SimJam.  your mom's hair is pretty.
> 
> My son was throwing up all night. just trying to recover today, all of us.



I hope you all get better mk, do you take vitamin c? And do the little ones have vitamins, it helps to keep the immune system in check.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I hope you all get better mk, do you take vitamin c? And do the little ones have vitamins, it helps to keep the immune system in check.


thanks La.  We do have vitamin C but we were not taking it.  The kids take a multivitamin and fish oil.


----------



## Shay72

I know folks are on a no buy but the Vitamix is the Today's Special Value on QVC. Five easy pays.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I know folks are on a no buy but the Vitamix is the Today's Special Value on QVC. Five easy pays.



Thanks shay, i am more into protein shakes so i would not even use it. I just use a shaker cup.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> pretty pics SimJam.  your mom's hair is pretty.
> 
> My son was throwing up all night. just trying to recover today, all of us.


mkd, i hope you and your family get better, get some gingerale too.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Thanks shay, i am more into protein shakes so i would not even use it. I just use a shaker cup.


 
What do you put in there including the name of the brand of protein that you use? TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Great Pics!  Thanks for Sharing that!

La Colocha Will definitely pray Mom makes it home safely.  Glad she came out to visit.

And you are right about being blessed to see another day.

In Hair News:  I did use up the BFH Saeede Scalp Creme. Won't replace.  Can't remember if I posted that already.erplexed

beautyaddict1913

Glad you found something you like. Homegoods has great Home Goods.

I guess I'm back on HTN.  Yep.  I'm ready to use something 'different'. 

I'm so not one for One Line  After I take the kids home, Imma pull some leaves/debris outta my flower bed.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> What do you put in there including the name of the brand of protein that you use? TIA.



shay, i have a vitamix you can make protein, green drinks, smoothies, juices. etc great investment.

By the way i brought french mesh rollers they are large, sturdy and great investment that will last a long time $30 really for something that will last compare to the conditioners i brought  I just did my roller set best ever! I used to have some good mesh roller but got rid of them, kicking myself.  Like hair products if you hold on it might work another time


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
 I got a Vitamix the last time QVC had it as the Today's Special Value. I mostly make smoothies right now. I will branch out at some point.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> I know folks are on a no buy but the Vitamix is the Today's Special Value on QVC. Five easy pays.



@shay72 i love you...


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> What do you put in there including the name of the brand of protein that you use? TIA.



Shay72 ,I just add spinach or kale, the brand i use is called syntha-6, i get it from gnc. A guy at work got me on it he coaches football on the side, i like strawberry and vanilla ice cream, not chocolate so much, and banana is good. I don't add fruit because its sweet enough on its own. It has 2g sugar. I drink one after workout and one at night at work as a meal replacement so i won't crave the food there. If you decide to try it ask your trainer the amounts you need so you won't bulk up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam  Great Pics!  Thanks for Sharing that!
> 
> @La Colocha Will definitely pray Mom makes it home safely.  Glad she came out to visit.
> 
> And you are right about being blessed to see another day.
> 
> In Hair News:  I did use up the BFH Saeede Scalp Creme. Won't replace.  Can't remember if I posted that already.erplexed
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Glad you found something you like. Homegoods has great Home Goods.
> 
> I guess I'm back on HTN.  Yep.  I'm ready to use something 'different'.
> 
> I'm so not one for One Line  After I take the kids home, Imma pull some leaves/debris outta my flower bed.



Thanks t, we need to get outside and get these leaves up but not today.


----------



## Charz

Well I just bought a red vitamix. Since I'm not single anymore and have a tv now (lol yeah I know)  imma be at home again more and I need to start cooking again and making green smoothies. 

Priss Pot congrats lady!

mkd I hope you and ur babies feel better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. The Rugrats have been returned 'safely' to their Parents *Praise God*  

I don't think I could do it errday, but I guess I'd get use to it. 

I went out and removed some stuff from my Flower Bed. My neighbor's yard is always so "Pristine", so I can't let them show me up (even tho' _neither of them work...both retired_)erplexed 

I need a Rake and some other Yard Tools. 

Hmp. Wonder If Lowe's or Home Depot will Swap some of this HTN or CJ for some Yard Stuff. ..........


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i just finished my hair. didnt feel like doing the whole shebang so i just co washed and detangled with htn protein(used it all up). then i used DM buttermilk, DM sbc and DM dcc to braid.
all finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> *i just finished my hair*. didnt feel like doing the whole shebang so i just co washed and detangled with htn protein(used it all up). then i used DM buttermilk, DM sbc and DM dcc to braid.
> all finished.


 
chebaby

Hey Girl.  So...........How was the "Shedding" this Wash-Day?  Any better?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl.  So...........How was the "Shedding" this Wash-Day?  Any better?


still globs cant wait until it stops lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

GLOBS........

Sounds Horrible. You haven't said you've used any Products that you think could have potentially given your problems except those durn MEDS. 

Did you read the paper w/the prescription that lists the 'potential side-effects?'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Folx. Day 10 and I'm getting _shaky_. 

And I cannot even think of anything I want/need. Just want something.

So lemme roll on out to my Stash and take a Good Long Look at PJ Madness at it's Finest. ......... 

_*i bet that'll change my mind real quick*_ 

And my HV Haul hasn't even gotten here yet.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> GLOBS........
> 
> Sounds Horrible. You haven't said you've used any Products that you think could have potentially given your problems except those durn MEDS.
> 
> Did you read the paper w/the prescription that lists the 'potential side-effects?'


im almost certain its not any products im using. i read on the internet that its rare but it could cause hair to fall. i stopped taking the meds a week ago so hopefully i dont have too much longer for the shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im almost certain its not any products im using. i read on the internet that its rare but it could cause hair to fall. i stopped taking the meds a week ago so hopefully i dont have too much longer for the shedding.


 
chebaby

And it still could be your Seasonal Sheddy Season.  I think mkd said this is around the time she also experiences some shedding.

I think I'm more of a Fall/Winter Shedder.  ......  

Hmp.  I might be all year round.  Lawd


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And it still could be your Seasonal Sheddy Season.  I think @mkd said this is around the time she also experiences some shedding.
> 
> I think I'm more of a Fall/Winter Shedder.  ......
> 
> Hmp.  I might be all year round.  Lawd


[email protected] being an all year round shedder.

it could be my shedding season, i dont know. but i cant think of anything but the meds. oh well. cant do nothing but wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was out in my Stash looking for some things my little neice could take home with her (she thinks she is suppose to take a product or 2 home when she visits) and I found another Bottle of Cocosta Oil! 

I thought I had used all that up! _*falls over and dies*_ It is like the bottomless pit.

I did conclude tho' that I think I _prefer_ the Avasoya to the Cocosta.  They're both 'nice' don't get me wrong, but I can use plain ol' JBCO instead of Cocosta.  

The other one is much lighter.  Both smell delish tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *[email protected] being an all year round shedder.*
> 
> it could be my shedding season, i dont know. but i cant think of anything but the meds. oh well. cant do nothing but wait.


 
@chebaby

You know my Biggest Hair Fear is to end up like D-X 

10 Years later and still jacked up   _*and still asking what is a pre-poo*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know my Biggest Hair Fear is to end up like D-X
> 
> 10 Years later and still jacked up


chile no one will end up like that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chile no one will end up like that*


 
chebaby

Chile...That Right There is Some Very Scary Stuff.   

..........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know my Biggest Hair Fear is to end up like D-X
> 
> 10 Years later and still jacked up   _*and still asking what is a pre-poo*_



Falls the fluck out.


----------



## Ltown

Charz,  vitamix is the bomb!  Love the hair but of course its so much bigger irl.

IDareT'sHair,  my yard is terrible, everyone cutting grass, planting flowers all the married folks.  Us single girl hire maintenace men.  With allergy, and the fact i hate yard work i'm moving next year after dd graduate to no yard, no grass townhouse


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...That Right There is Some Very Scary Stuff.
> 
> ..........


you aint never lied. more than anything its just sad


----------



## chebaby

cant wait for tomorrow, my curl junkie comes. 
i think im going to start shampooing only once a month.
so next week im going to co wash with cj argan and olive conditioner and leave it in and braid with bsp on the ends. that sounds so simple. love it.

using three products today to braid made me mad lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

The neighbors can be anal about their yards, as long as there is no trash, clean and cut its alright with me. Some guy was out there cutting the grass when it was still cold, cut it down to the dirt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @Charz, vitamix is the bomb! Love the hair but of course its so much bigger irl.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, my yard is terrible, everyone cutting grass, planting flowers all the married folks. Us single girl hire maintenace men. With allergy, and the fact i hate yard work *i'm moving next year after dd graduate to no yard, no grass townhouse*


 
Ltown

We have a community Lawn Service (but we still have personal areas to maintain...like individual beds etc....) 

I'm glad I don't have to worry about cutting grass etc..... 

And you're right, US Single Ladies have a hard time with errrthang.  

Yeah Girl, we hafta' hire folx for general maintenance.  My neighbor is pretty good helping with small stuff cause he likes to 'tinker' around.

And Sometimes I'll get BabyBoy, who does 'construction' for a living...but he thinks I 'hover' over him to make sure it's done right   

He's really good at doing stuff too.  ......... _*Ya'll know what I mean*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *cant wait for tomorrow, my curl junkie comes. *
> i think im going to start shampooing only once a month.
> so next week im going to co wash with *cj argan and olive conditioner* and leave it in and braid with bsp on the ends. that sounds so simple. love it.
> 
> using three products today to braid made me mad lmao.


 
@chebaby

I didn't know Curl Junkie had this product (bolded) You musta' bought this stuff directly from CJ?

But I've only bought CJ from Curlmart and they have a very limited selection _Obviously_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *The neighbors can be anal about their yards*, as long as there is no trash, clean and cut its alright with me. Some guy was out there cutting the grass when it was still cold, cut it down to the dirt.


 
La Colocha

Shol' Can......  They are.  And if they see me outside, here they come tryna' tell me a better/different way to do something. yt folx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint never lied. more than anything its just sad*


 
chebaby

It Gives Me Chills 

That in 2021 I'll still be askin' _"why am i still el?*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I didn't know Curl Junkie had this product (bolded) You musta' bought this stuff directly from CJ?
> 
> But I've only bought CJ from Curlmart and they have a very limited selection _Obviously_.


no i got it from curlmart. cj was out of stock and curl mart didnt have it so i went on the no buy. when curl mart got it in stock i was like "sorry guys "lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no i got it from curlmart. cj was out of stock and curl mart didnt have it so i went on the no buy. when curl mart got it in stock i was like "sorry guys "lmao*.


 
chebaby

ErrUm...

Yeah.....You Did Kick Us Skrait to the Curb Quick/Fast & in a Hurry!:buttkick:

*off to look at cm site*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Dang...How'd I miss that Argan & Olive when I was buying from CM? 

I was prolly too caught up with that KBB Hair Masque.  I did not see that.

I hope you used that SPRING15?

*Adds to the list for next time*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ErrUm...
> 
> Yeah.....You Did Kick Us Skrait to the Curb Quick/Fast & in a Hurry!:buttkick:
> 
> *off to look at cm site*


girl i was waiting for that conditioner. i also got the beauticurls leave in. i heard its really light and watery so i wonder if its like the old kbb milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was waiting for that conditioner. *i also got the beauticurls leave in*. i heard its really light and watery so i wonder if its like the old kbb milk.


 
chebaby

Is this that Strengthening One?erplexed  I saw a Beauticurls Strengthening something that sounded interesting.

I just looked very briefly....cause I was already feelin' shakey! 

Can't linger on those sites too long.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is this that Strengthening One?erplexed  I saw a Beauticurls Strengthening something that sounded interesting.
> 
> I just looked very briefly....cause I was already feelin' shakey!
> 
> Can't linger on those sites too long.


no its the leave in in the purple label. the beauticurl strengthening conditioner was just ok to me. as a rinse out it was blah but as a leave in it was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no its the leave in in the purple label. the beauticurl strengthening conditioner was just ok to me. as a rinse out it was blah but as a leave in it was good.


 
chebaby

You know you got me wanting that _Argan & Olive_ ........

Imma keep my eye on CM Sales. 

If memory serves me right...I think they may either have a Mother's Day or Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know you got me wanting that _Argan & Olive_ ........
> 
> Imma keep my eye on CM Sales.
> 
> If memory serves me right...I think they may either have a Mother's Day or Memorial Day Sale.


ill let youknow how i like it
if they have a sale im going to stock up on a few cj things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill let youknow how i like it*
> if they have a sale im going to stock up on a few cj things.


 
chebaby .........     _*rolls eyes hard at bolded* _

I wish you wouldna' shown me that

I just went straight to the Deep Fix and the Moisture Rehab. 

Yeah, Gee Thanks for offering a review.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby .........     _*rolls eyes hard at bolded* _
> 
> I wish you wouldna' shown me that
> 
> I just went straight to the Deep Fix and the Moisture Rehab.
> 
> Yeah, Gee Thanks for offering a review.



and imma tell you all the details about how much slip and moisture it has. just being helpful


----------



## La Colocha

T don't worry, i have been looking around too, but just looking.


----------



## La Colocha

On my list to try after the no-buy is renpure organics, i want to compare those to the shea moisture. I really haven't seen a review for the moisturizing color treatment line so we will see.

Eta- color protecting line, the shampoo, conditioner, dc and leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and imma tell you all the details about how much slip and moisture it has. just being helpful*


 
chebaby 

And I will send you a 1 Year Supply of ORS Replenishing Packs  ...... 



La Colocha said:


> *T don't worry, i have been looking around too, but just looking.*


 
La Colocha

Chile...I ain't buyin' nothing this month.  Just Clowin'. 

But that CJ Argan & Olive does sound 

_*shakes fist_ chebaby


----------



## Ltown

I have my eye on claudies and moezke stuff,  Brownie been raving in the oil thread.  I have a rain check from walgreen burning in my hand for the bogo, love the free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, Tuesday, Imma try this Cathy Howse DC'er again.  This time Imma Steam afterwards.

I'll be using it once a week.  Or at least, Imma try to.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *And I will send you a 1 Year Supply of ORS Replenishing Packs  ...... *
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile...I ain't buyin' nothing this month.  Just Clowin'.
> 
> But that CJ Argan & Olive does sound
> 
> _*shakes fist_ @chebaby


ok the bolded has me a lil scared lol. dont send that crap please no


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok the bolded has me a lil scared lol. dont send that crap please no*


 
chebaby

365 Packets..... 1 for Everyday!


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> T don't worry, i have been looking around too, but just looking.


Me too. I have started a wish list of products that I want to try next year. I will order the full size AO Rosa Mosqueta conditioner and a few samples of Hairveda. I saw a couple of products from MHC which appear to be just oil and butter based so may try those also

Regarding ingredients, there are some oils and butters that I want to try also


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know my Biggest Hair Fear is to end up like D-X
> 
> 10 Years later and still jacked up   _*and still asking what is a pre-poo*_



Jesus take the wheel


DEAD DEAD DEAD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Jesus take the wheel*
> 
> 
> *DEAD DEAD DEAD*


 
Charz

Hursh Girl..... 

_10 years lata'...why am i still ear-length? what's cowashing?....._


----------



## Charz

c


----------



## La Colocha

It been 84 today and it doesn't look like it wants to cool down. Ease me into it, don't burn me all up at once, lmao. Its supposed to be a storm tonight, spring and fall are my favorite times of year because of the rain and storms. I like to be in the house if i can.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> It been 84 today and it doesn't look like it wants to cool down. Ease me into it, don't burn me all up at once, lmao. Its supposed to be a storm tonight, spring and fall are my favorite times of year because of the rain and storms. I like to be in the house if i can.


Its hot as hades here to La.  I don't like spring because we get tornadoes like every week.  It terrifies me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *It been 84 today and it doesn't look like it wants to cool down.* Ease me into it, don't burn me all up at once, lmao. *Its supposed to be a storm tonight*, spring and fall are my favorite times of year because of the rain and storms. I like to be in the house if i can.


 
Same Here!  But it's suppose to drop wayyyy down this week.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Same Here!  But it's suppose to drop wayyyy down this week.



They are talking about snow on saturday, gotta love the midwest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It Shole is Quiet Round here tonight.


----------



## Charz

I'm here! For once


----------



## Priss Pot

Just finished shampooing.  Now, I'm dc'ing w/ SSI Okra and safflower oil.  Yep, considering this heat, it's about time for me to retire my hair for the season.  When I wear my hair down now, I feel this cloud of heat just radiating around my head, lol.  But, when I pull it back into a bun/pony, I feel so much cooler.  I'm gonna try to keep doing my usual braid-out routine, but just wear it in a bun.


----------



## mkd

I'm here too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp. The Rugrats have been returned 'safely' to their Parents *Praise God*
> 
> I don't think I could do it errday, but I guess I'd get use to it.
> 
> I went out and removed some stuff from my Flower Bed. My neighbor's yard is always so "Pristine", so I can't let them show me up (even tho' _neither of them work...both retired_)erplexed
> 
> I need a Rake and some other Yard Tools.
> 
> *Hmp. Wonder If Lowe's or Home Depot will Swap some of this HTN or CJ for some Yard Stuff*. ..........


 
lmaaoooo! Dead!!! Good evening ladies, been out shopping with my sis, bought everything under the sun this weekend...Im scared to check my checking acct on Tuesday I was swiping my debit card like I had no sense and I havent even made groceries...smh Oh well, what can u do? lol I need to be like La Colocha and no buy on everything


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know my Biggest Hair Fear is to end up like D-X
> 
> 10 Years later and still jacked up   _*and still asking what is a pre-poo*_


 
lmaaaoooo! WHY wasn't I in here when you were clowning like this here! I haven't even been to any other thread and I know exactly what ur referring to! I was laughing about that same thing when Charz tweeted one of her threads a few months ago. But she wasn't trying to entertain me acting ugly about it lol.


----------



## BrownBetty

This is the video had my crying, her facial expressions.  She is reviewing a wig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8tzjVb3tzo


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to tell yall that so far i really like the DM butter milk. i used it on my wash and go on saturday and that was the best wash and go ive had in a longtime. my hair was more defined than i usually like, which is why i normally do naked wash and goes but my hair was so soft that it felt moist all day long.
i think next time i use donna marie on a braid out ill just use the butter milk and dcc. i dont think im too fond  of the super butter cream. it was ok on my bun but most things are on a bun anyway.

i felt my braids and they dont feel smooth and soft but looks shiny. for some reason i dont think the braid out will last past Wednesday so ill probably co wash Wednesday night and re do a braid out.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin laydeeeez

I twisted my hair last night with darcys pumpkin (made kimmaytube leave-in), AOHC and sealed with oyin BSP ... cau u say heaven. plump hydrated twists!!!

thanks Che for mentioning abt using the BSP to twists I had just never thought to use it


----------



## Charz

Taren916 just invited me to go to the NYC natural hair show VIP style. omg.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz That's awesome


----------



## Charz

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks!

I just got my hairveda order. I think Im gonna sell all of my Sitrinillah on the exchange forum. Does anyone wanna buy some off of me before I list them? PM me. I have 7 for sale.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just got my hairveda order. I think Im gonna sell all of my Sitrinillah on the exchange forum. Does anyone wanna buy some off of me before I list them? PM me. I have 7 for sale.


 Why are you selling them Charz?  Are you moving on to Qhemet exclusively?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just got my hairveda order. I think Im gonna sell all of my Sitrinillah on the exchange forum. Does anyone wanna buy some off of me before I list them? PM me. I have 7 for sale.


 
Charz 
I would take a few off your hands. Let me know how much you're selling it for.


----------



## Charz

K everything is gone. lol!


----------



## Charz

mkd yes I love QB and I think I'm done with everything else.


----------



## La Colocha

Congrats Charz, hey ladies just checking in. Nothing going on hair related today, its nice out but not as hot as yesterday.


----------



## chebaby

thats so cool Charz, to be invited to the hair show. when is it? i might go since its in NY. i can get to NY much easier than ATL.

my braid out turned out silky and soft. ten times better than i expected. its heavy though and a little weighed down because of the butter cream. what i like though is i can still feel some oil on my hair from the butter cream.
i watched another video on DM butter cream and this girl said her butter cream looked like a custard or pudding the only thing i will continue to purchase from DM is her butter milk. she is on AV status to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Under my Mastex Heat Cap with the Palm Butter doing a HOT.  Will Co-Cleanse w/BFH, use the Cathy Howse and Steam with Jasmines A&S.

Didn't check my mail.erplexed  It's storming out.  I may check later on to see if my HV is here.

chebaby
mkd
Ltown
Brownie518

I mailed _'small'_ packages to each of you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just got my hairveda order. I think Im gonna sell all of my Sitrinillah on the exchange forum. *Does anyone wanna buy some off of me before I list them? PM me. I have 7 for sale*.


 
Charz

Hmp.  You coulda' waited on a PJ to get off werk 

Oh...I forgot I'm not buying anything  

_*see how easy it is to fall off the wagon*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Under my Mastex Heat Cap with the Palm Butter doing a HOT.  Will Co-Cleanse w/BFH, use the Cathy Howse and Steam with Jasmines A&S.
> 
> Didn't check my mail.erplexed  It's storming out.  I may check later on to see if my HV is here.
> 
> @chebaby
> @mkd
> @Ltown
> @Brownie518
> 
> I mailed _'small'_ packages to each of you


you using palm butter just reminded me i have a tiny jar of ojon restorative treatment(i think they say its nothing but palm oil). its almost gone. i might use it for my braid outs 'cept i dont wanna walk around smelling like burnt chicken and toast lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you using palm butter just reminded me i have *a tiny jar of ojon restorative treatment(i think they say its nothing but palm oil*). its almost gone. i might use it for my braid outs 'cept i dont wanna walk around smelling like burnt chicken and toast lol.


 
chebaby

Yeah....I think it's the same Concept.  But this one smells like Lemon Pledge.

It's a Phyto Restorative Treatment as well.


----------



## chebaby

i had some phyto oil once. i liked it. it was a pre poo treatment and it had all these exotic oils in it like junkiper berry.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Under my Mastex Heat Cap with the Palm Butter doing a HOT.  Will Co-Cleanse w/BFH, use the Cathy Howse and Steam with Jasmines A&S.
> 
> Didn't check my mail.erplexed  It's storming out.  I may check later on to see if my HV is here.
> 
> chebaby
> mkd
> Ltown
> Brownie518
> 
> I mailed _'small'_ packages to each of you



Awesome, thanks


Charz, we didn't get to log in dang you don't play around. well we missed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting under my Dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH.  

This time I used a Plastic Cap.  Will DC with this for about 30 minutes.  It's not as Methol-Cool with the Plastic Cap on tho'

I think I'll UBH Monday and HTN Amino Protein on Friday to balance things out.

Will Steam later with Jasmines Avacado & Silk.

chebaby  I might hafta' pitch that BFH Ginger Orange.  Somethings wrong.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting under my Dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH.
> 
> This time I used a Plastic Cap.  Will DC with this for about 30 minutes.  It's not as Methol-Cool with the Plastic Cap on tho'
> 
> I think I'll UBH Monday and HTN Amino Protein on Friday to balance things out.
> 
> Will Steam later with Jasmines Avacado & Silk.
> 
> @chebaby  I might hafta' pitch that BFH Ginger Orange.  Somethings wrong.


whats the difference? how was your compared to mine?
im telling you these companies need to get it together. from now on im only purchasing oyin, curl junkie, DM butter milk(this is the only thing that has been consistent so far from her), kbb and mhc.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies, just made it home but still have tons of work to do. So I can't stay long! I got my hairveda and Claudie's in the mail today! I ordered 2 protein treatments from Claudie and she sent me a gro pomade how fab! One of my protein dc's spilled but since she put the jars in quart ziploc bags I was able to salvage most of it...oh well can't complain too much, she's so darn sweet! Can't wait for her to open her online store! In terms of customer service I had my best experiences with Claudie's and Darcy's...you really can catch more bees with honey than you can with vinegar!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *whats the difference? how was your compared to mine?*
> im telling you these companies need to get it together. from now on im only purchasing oyin, curl junkie, DM butter milk(this is the only thing that has been consistent so far from her), kbb and mhc.


 
@chebaby

The one you returned is lumpy & thick. 

The other 2 I had previously were fluid & smooth. Something is definitely off with it. 

No wonder you didn't like it. _*i don't either*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The one you returned is lumpy & thick.
> 
> The other 2 I had previously were fluid & smooth. Something is definitely off with it.
> 
> No wonder you didn't like it. _*i don't either*_


oh yea that sounds like a huge difference. throw that mess out lol.

i wonder why these businesses dont understand that they need to have the formulation down. i mean yea you have the ingredients written out and memorized but the formulation changes everyday lmao. maybe they dont know how to convert 8oz of shea butter for 4 jars of cream into 32 jars of cream. better break out the calculator.


----------



## La Colocha

Just got back from walking with dd, now i am ready to sleep, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, just made it home but still have tons of work to do. So I can't stay long! I got my hairveda and Claudie's in the mail today! I ordered 2 protein treatments from Claudie and she sent me a gro pomade how fab! *One of my protein dc's spilled but since she put the jars in quart ziploc bags I was able to salvage most of it...oh well can't complain too much, she's so darn sweet!* Can't wait for her to open her online store! In terms of customer service I had my best experiences with Claudie's and Darcy's...you really can catch more bees with honey than you can with vinegar!


 
beautyaddict1913

You should still let her know. ........ 

btw:  Hey Beauty!

Also chebaby I e-mailed BFH.  I wasn't going to say anything, but they need to know.  

Hmp. I figure...It's 'constructive feedback'. 

That's why I've encouraged beauty to let Claudie know as well.


----------



## Priss Pot

Darnit!  I missed the Strinillah offer   It's o'tay, I ain't need any new conditioner anyway.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> whats the difference? how was your compared to mine?
> im telling you these companies need to get it together. from now on im only purchasing oyin, curl junkie, DM butter milk(this is the only thing that has been consistent so far from her), kbb and mhc.


 
Im narrowing my vendors too - DM, HV, MHC, QB, Claudie's...thats all I can think of right now lol....I can get Miss Jessie's, SheaMoisture, and KCCC locally and Im pretty well stocked on all off those! After I purchase UFD & OHM next month I can make it to Black Friday for sure! I will only make room for QB & HV sales...don't hold me to this Im just talking lol...but it sure would be nice, sounds like a good idea TODAY lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea that sounds like a huge difference. throw that mess out lol.*
> 
> *i wonder why these businesses dont understand that they need to have the formulation down.* i mean yea you have the ingredients written out and memorized but the formulation changes everyday lmao. maybe they dont know how to convert 8oz of shea butter for 4 jars of cream into 32 jars of cream. *better break out the calculator.*


 
chebaby

Yeah...I couldn't use it.  It was lumpy like Cottage Cheese. I couldn't even get it out. 

I e-mailed them.  And the reason I did is...if it were Curlmart or some Big place, I woulda' been on top of them --- So why not?

Anyway, you're right.  They Betta' get them Calcs. Down.erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> You should still let her know. ........
> 
> btw: Hey Beauty!
> 
> Also @chebaby I e-mailed BFH. I wasn't going to say anything, but they need to know.
> 
> Hmp. I figure...It's 'constructive feedback'.
> 
> That's why I've encouraged beauty to let Claudie know as well.


 
you're right T, I will email her tonight. The next person may not be as nice as I am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im narrowing my vendors too - DM, HV, MHC, QB, Claudie's...thats all I can think of right now lol....I can get Miss Jessie's, SheaMoisture, and KCCC locally and Im pretty well stocked on all off those! After I purchase UFD & OHM next month I can make it to Black Friday for sure! I will only make room for QB & HV sales...*don't hold me to this Im just talking lol...*but it sure would be nice, sounds like a good idea TODAY lol!


 
beautyaddict1913 ..............  I won't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *you're right T, I will email her tonight. The next person may not be as nice as I am *


 
beautyaddict1913

I think they'd want to know.  And it only helps them get better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Darnit! I missed the Strinillah offer * It's o'tay, I ain't need any new conditioner anyway.


 
Priss Pot  Girl...She Played Us! 

Charz is gettin' like KBB.  Post a Sale when she know ain't nobody around to buy it.  Noon until 12:05


----------



## Charz

chebaby I'm not even sure i'll send you the link

IDareT'sHair I'm so dead bwahaha!! Hey two of ya'll got em. cleaned me out.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz is gettin' like KBB.  Post a Sale when she know ain't nobody around to buy it.  Noon until 12:05



Popping in to say....bwhahahahahah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm so dead bwahaha!!* Hey two of ya'll got em. cleaned me out.


 
Charz  I know they snapped them right up. 

I mighta' went back on my little sorry April No-Buy ...........


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict, you know i wont hold you to it. i hope no one holds me to cutting down my list lol sometimes i just like to hear myself talk 

IDareT'sHair, i wonder how bfh will respond. i know they are pretty nice from what ive heard but you never know. might be another OO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *@**IDareT'sHair**, i wonder how bfh will respond. i know they are pretty nice from what ive heard but you never know. might be another OO*.


 
chebaby

We'll See.  But in all honesty, I felt they needed to know.  If I woulda' gotten some lumpy KBB, HV, CJ or Oyin....I would definitely be all over them like a Cheap Suit.....so why not?

Oh Yeah...me too!  Forever Talmbout Imma cut back, use up my stash etc.....  Just talkin' to hear myself talk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If You contact Jasmine for a Custom......I'll take 2 16 ounce Avacado & Silks in _Hello Sugar _for 200 Alex.

I know Claudie has "Hello Sugar" I might see if she can do me a DC'er in Hello Sugar. In May or whenever.


----------



## La Colocha

For anyone who is interested speaking of karen, this weeks flash wendsday is * drum roll please*  free travel size 4oz lucious locks hair mask with a $25 purchase. Really, kick rocks karen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> For anyone who is interested speaking of karen, this weeks flash wendsday is ** drum roll please* free travel size 4oz lucious locks hair mask with a $25 purchase. Really, kick rocks karen.*


 
La Colocha

I saw that. 

I wasn't even gone bother postin' 'bout it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> For anyone who is interested speaking of karen, this weeks flash wendsday is * drum roll please*  free travel size 4oz lucious locks hair mask with a $25 purchase. Really, kick rocks karen.


if thats the case you might as well buy the durn $25 mask yourself instead of purchasing something you dont want to get a 4oz.
though i must admit once she sent me 2 4oz jars of mask and surprisingly each jar lasted a long time. i got like 3 uses from each 4oz jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay. I did the UBH with the Plastic Cap tonight.  Actually felt pretty good this time.  Not like last week w/o Plastic Cap.  Lesson Learned...Betta' follow them instructions!  ...... 

Under the Steamer now.  Didn't use up anything.erplexed  

Thought I'd use up that Pre-Poo Butter Stuff and BFH Macadamia Mask.  I should finish both of these up on Friday.  

Cowashing with the BFH Macadamia.  Was too lazy to go out and get another Yarrow or Cottonseed Cleanser when that Ginger Orange Failed.  

BFH was purchased initially, for me as a Cowasher anyway.  I prolly won't DC with any of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if thats the case you might as well buy the durn $25 mask yourself instead of purchasing something you dont want to get a 4oz.*
> though i must admit once she sent me 2 4oz jars of mask and surprisingly each jar lasted a long time. i got like 3 uses from each 4oz jar.


 
chebaby La Colocha

Exactly If I were buying........  that's What I would Do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @La Colocha
> 
> Exactly If I were buying........  that's What I would Do.


i know right! if we were buying


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That KBB sale is just a waste of time; glad she's on my "don't bother" list.
The online vendors that will get my money are QB,Oyin & SSI. I will purchase from HV only if the sale is good.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I saw that.
> 
> I wasn't even gone bother postin' 'bout it.



Girl she can run and tell dat at her next natural hair workshop, tell em la sent ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's Good to Have a "Don't Bother" List. 

I'm straight cause I did pick up 1 or 2 during Curlmart's Sale. 

I still like to look to see if she'll try-ta pull a Fast One! .....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
She's such a tease I can't deal. I have no patience for "tomfoolery" when I want to shop .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl she can *run and tell dat at her next natural hair workshop, tell em la sent ya*.


 
La Colocha

Baawwhhaaaa

Fall over dead!

*tell 'em _La Gangsta'_ Sent Ya!:gunner7:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> She's such a tease I can't deal. *I have no patience for "tomfoolery" when I want to shop *.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hmp.

Ya'll Don't Play

Ya'll Skrait-Up Gangsta':210: 

I'm scurrred of Ya'll


----------



## chebaby

lmao @tell em La sent ya
i aint gonna lie though. she got about a month to get her ish together because i always want kbb for the summer. she better get it right before DM butter milk take sweet ambrosia's spot.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Ya'll Don't Play
> 
> Ya'll Skrait-Up Gangsta':210:
> 
> I'm scurrred of Ya'll


 
They better step correct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They better step correct.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

ErrUmm...Yeah I See!  ......... 

_*hmp.  i need to come up with a don't bother list other than OO*_


----------



## mkd

Thanks IDareT'sHair

I can't quit KBB.  I am about to put the dew down I think and go back to KBB milk.  I like dew but its been feeling too heavy.  maybe i will keep it on deck for my kids.  I hate that KBB had to go and screw up the formula on her hair milk.  Why would she do that?


----------



## mkd

I wanted to buy some sintrinillah from Charz but I am for real for real about to be on a no buy like La.  Private school is fast approaching for my oldest and I need to stop.  This time next year I may be really only using stuff I can get on the ground.  Except for leave ins.  That may be the only thing I buy online.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I can't quit KBB.  I am about to put the dew down I think and go back to KBB milk.  I like dew but its been feeling too heavy.  maybe i will keep it on deck for my kids.  I hate that KBB had to go and screw up the formula on her hair milk.  Why would she do that?


im putting up my dew until winter too. its cool for me all year round because i think its pretty light but i think this summer im gonna bee using DM butter milk, curl milk shake, bee mine deja and kbb sweet ambrosia(if i repurchase. the bottle i have now has maybe 2 uses in it)


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I wanted to buy some sintrinillah from Charz but I am for real for real about to be on a no buy like La.  Private school is fast approaching for my oldest and I need to stop.  This time next year I may be really only using stuff I can get on the ground.  Except for leave ins.  That may be the only thing I buy online.


lucky for you you can get more than a few things on the ground
i will be taking a trip to the local natural store next monday dont know what i want or what im gonna walk out with but i just HAVE to go.
kinda like when i first started on my hair care when i was relaxed i went to the 24 hour cvs every night just to look around


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

To Me, Dew sounds like a Fall/Winter product (maybe because of the smell)erplexed.  

Like, I can't see myself using HTN throughout the summer (because of the smell).  

I may have to _*because I don't have anything else right now*_ 

BUT.....I could definitely see myself using something else during these warmer months. 

The HTN L-I is actually Perfect for Summer, but I think the Lotion may be a little too thick & heavy in July & August (especially under a wig).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wanted to buy some sintrinillah from Charz *but I am for real for real about to be on a no buy like La.* Private school is fast approaching for my oldest and I need to stop. This time next year I may be really only using stuff I can get on the ground. Except for leave ins. That may be the only thing I buy online.


 
mkd

Hey

What about Me?  I'm on one too!


----------



## chebaby

yall know what i want really bad? some yellow smokey shea butter from the bss. not the hard kind that comes in the flat plastic tub that says "african shea butter". but the kind by ipse. it comes in soft chunks. man i love that stuff. i think im gonna get a jar and use it on my ends when im not using bsp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Hey
> 
> What about Me?  I'm on one too!



just joking lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hoped I'd be done with my Hair by 8:00!  Ok 8:30.  Getting ready to rinse out the A&S.

And then back under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just joking lmao.


 
chebaby

Girl...Look.  I can't get no respect. 

Here I am 11 days in and I still can't get no Props


----------



## mkd

LOL sorry Ms T!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *LOL sorry Ms T!!!*


 
mkd


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Look.  I can't get no respect.
> 
> Here I am *11 days* in and I still can't get no Props


girl you know you hung in there waaaaaayyyyyyy longer than me i broke on day 4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl you know you hung in there waaaaaayyyyyyy longer than me i broke on day 4.


 
chebaby

Last time I Broke Day 2    .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm ready to pull out something else. 

I know I said June.........Okay So May 1st, Imma switch over to something else.

I still haven't decided what tho'. 

I'm fresh out of _other_ Milks. erplexed I may pull out my BM Luscious Balancing Hair Cream. 

@chebaby Thanks for the reminder.

I also have that AV Ginger Root Pomade. I'll use up the HTN's I have opened, but will move on to something a little _'different'_.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm ready to pull out something else.
> 
> I know I said June.........Okay So May 1st, Imma switch over to something else.
> 
> I still haven't decided what tho'.
> 
> I'm fresh out of _other_ Milks. erplexed I may pull out my BM Luscious Balancing Hair Cream.
> 
> @chebaby Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I also have that AV Ginger Root Pomade. I'll use up the HTN's I have opened, but will move on to something a little _'different'_.


dont you have a AV miss bree? thats a milk right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just Remembered....I have like 4-5 HV Whipped Ends Hydration(s), I'll pull those out.   

I  those!

They will be perfect for the Summer. I'll also use HTN L-I's too. 

Imma try not to buy nothing. I have some QB, SSI Creams, Marie Dean Cream and some Njoi Creams on Hand too and I think I have a DB Coconut Lemongrass (if I didn't sell or give it away). So, I should be good.

I need variety. Using 1 thing all the time just ain't for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont you have a AV miss bree? thats a milk right?*


 
chebaby

Yup.  I'm straight.  

I did sell most of my MHC Milks tho'.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SHOOT! I'm all for 1 Thing working Really Well & Lovin' It and All That......

But I Can't Du It Ya'll!

I'm bored to Tears


----------



## chebaby

i dont like my braid out. its too heavy and weighed down. im going to co wash with repair me and use cj argan and olive as my leave in to do a low puff. i miss my low puffs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont like my braid out. its too heavy and weighed down. im going to co wash with repair me *and use cj argan and olive *as my leave in to do a low puff. i miss my low puffs.


 
chebaby

Hmp.  So....The Argan & Olive Arrived Uh?  

How is it & what does it smell like?  If I decide to buy it, I'll use it for a Cowasher.  It says:  Daily Conditioner, so I take it, it's Lightweight?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  So....The Argan & Olive Arrived Uh?
> 
> How is it & what does it smell like?  If I decide to buy it, I'll use it for a Cowasher.  It says:  Daily Conditioner, so I take it, it's Lightweight?


tomorrow will be the first time i use it. normally i would co wash with it before i leave it in but i need a boost of protein so im going to use repair me.
oh and i heard it smells just like coconuts. i have smelled it yet because i sent it to someone elses house since ups acts funky and dont leave it at my house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tomorrow will be the first time i use it. normally i would co wash with it before i leave it in but i need a boost of protein so im going to use repair me.
> oh and *i heard it smells just like coconuts. i have smelled it yet because i sent it to someone elses house since ups acts funky and dont leave it at my house.*


 

chebaby

Hmp.  You coulda' sent it here.  I woulda' smelled it for you! 

(After I finished cowashing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay. So, I think I have a new appreciation for the UBH DC'er (since I used it the right way w/a Plastic Cap).  The 1st time....I was like: ..... 

I will use it on Tuesdays.  Not sure if I'll use the HTN Amino on Friday.erplexed  If I do, it will be for 5-10 minutes.

Lemme go read up on that right quick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay. So, I think I have a new appreciation for the UBH DC'er (since I used it the right way w/a Plastic Cap).  The 1st time....I was like: .....
> 
> I will use it on Tuesdays.  Not sure if I'll use the HTN Amino on Friday.erplexed  If I do, it will be for 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Lemme go read up on that right quick.


so you no longer think the UBH is strong protein?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, the reason I am not feeling hair dew right now is because it makes my hair too heavy.  I know what you mean about heavy braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so you no longer think the UBH is strong protein?*


 
chebaby

Yeah.....It's up there.  Last week my hair felt like Straw! .....  Afterwards and that Cream Rinsing afterwards wasn't cuttin' it.

This time it feels 'better' since I used it with the Plastic Cap. And Deep Conditioned Afterwards.

I still think it's pretty skrongerplexed

What do you think?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....It's up there.  Last week my hair felt like Straw! .....  Afterwards and that Cream Rinsing afterwards wasn't cuttin' it.
> 
> This time it feels 'better' since I used it with the Plastic Cap. And Deep Conditioned Afterwards.
> 
> I still think it's pretty skrongerplexed
> 
> What do you think?


i can hardly remember lmao.
i just thought that maybe with the cap it wouldnt feel so strong to you as it did without the cap.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, the reason I am not feeling hair dew right now is because it makes my hair too heavy.  I know what you mean about heavy braid outs.


yea, if this braid out dont get right over night im co washing it out. well shampooing because i used a lot of product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che re: UBH

Put it this way:  I doubt if I use HTN on Friday.......

If I do, it'll be a quick-rinse out.  5-10 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For those of You that may be interested..........Dana has a few items on Esty.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che re: UBH
> 
> Put it this way:  I doubt if I use HTN on Friday.......
> 
> If I do, it'll be a quick-rinse out.  5-10 minutes


yea so it must be pretty hard. i like protein but ill stick with komaza, aphogee and emergencee.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just Remembered....I have like 4-5 HV Whipped Ends Hydration(s), I'll pull those out.
> 
> I  those!
> 
> They will be perfect for the Summer. I'll also use HTN L-I's too.
> 
> Imma try not to buy nothing. I have some QB, SSI Creams, Marie Dean Cream and some Njoi Creams on Hand too and I think I have a DB Coconut Lemongrass (if I didn't sell or give it away). So, I should be good.
> 
> I need variety. Using 1 thing all the time just ain't for me.




IDareT'sHair, you need to be paid for your product use/reviews i think you could really and since you can't use 1 product faithfully you should find out how to get free products and get paid

I've been busy with dd driving ed training after work 3 hr, then i'm trying to do my workout too i'm tired of  all this running around, this is last week.
I'll have to buy another car this summer did i mention this 
The nerve of me complaining right mkd  with 3 little one i don't know how you have time for us

I like variety of products but not alot in quanitity to where i have to watch expiration dates.  I don't have itchy fingers yet,  by the way flaky,itchy scalp is finally getting controlled now i need to fiqure out how or what to use for dye.  
I got bambozzle with my henna sale, op on another site try to get everything free. NOT


----------



## mkd

Ltown, girl I only have 2 ankle biters!! I swear it feels like 3 sometimes though!! I know they are expensive at your daughter's age.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @Ltown, girl I only have 2 *ankle biters!*! I swear it feels like 3 sometimes though!! I know they are expensive at your daughter's age.


i never heard that term before. that is so cute


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, girl I only have 2 ankle biters!! I swear it feels like 3 sometimes though!! I know they are expensive at your daughter's age.




mkd, opps only 2  i hope i don't jink you to #3


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i never heard that term before. that is so cute


...........


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> @mkd, opps only 2  i hope i don't jink you to #3


LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about what I'll use Friday?  I'll definitely up my Moisture.  I'll Cowash with something Moisturizing.  

Maybe I'll try that Jasmine Shea Butter Cream Rinse out again as a Cowash.

Then I'll do a light Reconstructor with Nexxus Keraphix.  And Will probably steam with Jasmine A&S or Jasmine Ultra Nourish Hair.

Gone be a Jasmine Friday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> For those of You that may be interested..........Dana has a few items on Esty.


 
who is Dana? is that njoi?

Ltown are you talking about JSM trying to get everything free?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> who is Dana? is that njoi?
> 
> @Ltown are you talking about JSM trying to get everything free?


dana is jasmine's


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> who is Dana? is that njoi?
> 
> Ltown are you talking about JSM trying to get everything free?



beautyaddict193,   wow small world to figure that one out, yes that her she been trying to sell the same stuff and agreed to swap with me ut then when i give my address no reply.  Got to watch that @[email protected] lks can roll up on you.  

chebaby that not Jasmine.


----------



## natura87

My hair was feeling dry so I did a HOT with Grapeseed Oil and then rinses it out with my Olive Oil DC( I think its Africa's Best or something). I have one more use of the DC. That worked for a little bit so I tried the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. I'm going to rinse that out and see if my hair feels any different.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Ltown, girl I only have *2 ankle biters*!! I swear it feels like 3 sometimes though!! I know they are expensive at your daughter's age.



 LOL


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> @beautyaddict193,  wow small world to figure that one out, yes that her she been trying to sell the same stuff and agreed to swap with me ut then when i give my address no reply. Got to watch that @[email protected] lks can roll up on you.
> 
> @chebaby that not Jasmine.


 
yes she is a snake! I swapped some Mozeke with her for some Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, not equal value at all but I was being nice and plus TJ's is not in my state. She claimed that the product was new but sent it to me and it had been used, it was about 90% full and none of it spilled en route - i don't mind used just don't say new if its not! Then before I could even officially send the stuff to her she was on the board selling it...SMH...I won't buy a thing from that dirty little crook.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes she is a snake! I swapped some Mozeke with her for some Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, not equal value at all but I was being nice and plus TJ's is not in my state. She claimed that the product was new but sent it to me and it had been used, it was about 90% full and none of it spilled en route - i don't mind used just don't say new if its not! Then before I could even officially send the stuff to her she was on the board selling it...SMH...I won't buy a thing from that dirty little crook.


wooooowwwwww. that is so sneaky. i wouldnt even say anything. i just wouldnt swap with her again. thats crazy.

Ltown, so who is dana? i always thought that was jasmines lol.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> wooooowwwwww. that is so sneaky. i wouldnt even say anything. i just wouldnt swap with her again. thats crazy.
> 
> Ltown, so who is dana? i always thought that was jasmines lol.



chebaby, she is on naturally curly. Dana is jasmine.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, tell me more about these french mesh rollers.  are you still selling a pack?


----------



## chebaby

well my braid out actually held up. i like it better today. i just cant stand when its weighed down the first day. but as the days go on it looks better.
i really really like the butter milk. i cant believe how much i like it. i almost want to call it a staple except that i really dont want to fall in love with DM products. but they are so affordable.

the cj argan and olive has a very light texture. i might co wash with it once just to see how it does and then keep it for a leave in because thats the texture it has, a leave in.
the cj beauticurls leave in reminds me of curls milkshake as far as texture goes. i thought it would be like kbb milk or dm butter milk but its thicker. dont like the smell though. it smells like it was supposed to smell like vanilla or butter cream but she stopped short lol. like it has a chemical smell underneath. weird.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, checking in. Going to cowash tomorrow and use up this bottle of vo5, and moisturize with shea moisture conditioner. Still hanging in on the no-buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *who is Dana? *is that njoi?
> 
> @Ltown are you talking about JSM trying to get everything free?


 
@beautyaddict1913

Yes. Dana is Jasmines Bath & Beauty



chebaby said:


> *dana is jasmine's*


 
@chebaby Yes, You're Right. I meant to say Jasmine. But You are/were absolutely correct.



Ltown said:


> @chebaby *that not Jasmine*.


 
@Ltown Yes, I said Dana. And Dana IS Jasmine's (or Was) And she has some things listed on Esty.



chebaby said:


> @Ltown, *so who is dana? i always thought that was jasmines lol.*


 
@chebaby You were right. It is



Ltown said:


> @chebaby, she is on naturally curly. *Dana is jasmine.*


 
DUH?????? Lawd Ltown! ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies......

YAY!  I *HEART*  BJ! 

My HV Haul arrived and it is HUGE!

Lawd...I can't believe I ordered all 'DAT!

I'm sooooooooo happy!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, tell me more about these french mesh rollers.  are you still selling a pack?




mkd, they are large and i used 11 and they hold alot of hair.  I already have a buyer they went fast.  You can get them like i did through healthy texture, no membership qnd the discount was the same.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Yes. Dana is Jasmines Bath & Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Yes, You're Right. I meant to say Jasmine. But You are/were absolutely correct.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ltown Yes, I said Dana. And Dana IS Jasmine's (or Was) And she has some things listed on Esty
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby You were right. It is
> 
> 
> 
> DUH?????? Lawd Ltown! ........



IDareT'sHair, stop being sassy when you ain't following the conservation.  Beauty and i was talking about a poster on NC (jsm), chebaby assume we were talking about dana(jasmine).  Ok


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* stop being sassy when you ain't following the conservation. Beauty and i was talking about a poster on NC (jsm), chebaby assume we were talking about dana(jasmine). Ok*


 
Ltown chebaby beautyaddict1913

No....Okay...Beauty asked "Who's Dana?" (Because I said "Dana" had posted some stuff on Esty) and she asked If Dana was _Njoi_ and Che told her that Dana was Jasmine's.

That was the Conversation. 

Honey: You weren't following the Conversation! .... ....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown and IDareT'sHair behave lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, stop being sassy when you ain't following the conservation. *Beauty and i was talking about a poster on NC (jsm), chebaby assume we were talking about dana(jasmine). Ok *


 
Ltown

No. I got that!  And so did Che.erplexed  

She was answering the question about Dana/Jasmine.

Chile....Ain't nobody lost (but you)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @chebaby @beautyaddict1913
> 
> *No....Okay...Beauty asked "Who's Dana?" (Because I said "Dana" had posted some stuff on Esty) and she asked If Dana was Njoi and Che told her that Dana was Jasmine's.*
> 
> That was the Conversation.
> 
> Honey: You weren't following the Conversation! .... ....


you are right. that was the convo. i was answering beauty because she thought dana was njoi.

but i do have to laugh at Ltown calling you sassy. i love the word sassy. makes me think of a diva


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown and @IDareT'sHair behave lol!


before we have to bring out the smiley giving the spanking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you are right. that was the convo. i was answering beauty because she thought dana was njoi.
> 
> *but i do have to laugh at Ltown calling you sassy. i love the word sassy. makes me think of a diva*


 
Yeah.  I knowerplexed  

She was all caught up on JSM/NC and all that other stuff she was talmbout.  She missed it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown chebaby beautyaddict1913
> 
> No....Okay...Beauty asked "Who's Dana?" (Because I said "Dana" had posted some stuff on Esty) and she asked If Dana was _Njoi_ and Che told her that Dana was Jasmine's.
> 
> That was the Conversation.
> 
> Honey: You weren't following the Conversation! .... ....



Whatever chebaby got it twist on who was jsm ok i don't like arguing


----------



## Shay72

What did I roll up on?

My HV box is still sitting up here unopened. I haven't picked up my Shea Moisture box from the condo office either. What kind of pj am I?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anyway

I can't believe what I got from HV!  I had forgotten what I had ordered.  

Does anyone think she'll have a Mother's Day Sale?  I can't remember if she did or was it Memorial Day or the 4th of July?

Okay I got:

Phyto Acai Berry
Moist PRO
Moist 24/7
Finishing Rinse (I can't remember the name)
1 Sitrinillah

I am so excited!  Her next Sale, I want: Almond Glaze, Whipped Ends and some Avosoya Oil oh yeah...and maybe some Methi stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> What did I roll up on?
> 
> *My HV box is still sitting up here unopened. I haven't picked up my Shea Moisture box from the condo office either. What kind of pj am I?*


 
Shay72  ........

I had to slow my roll when I started stockpiling un-opened boxes.

*cracking up at bolded*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Whatever chebaby got it twist on who was jsm* ok i don't like arguing


 


Um. Okay. Sure.... But I don't think she did.  ...........

Please go back and read it. 

There were 2 different conversations going on.  One about Jasmine and one about that JSM Mess.

She responded to the Jasmine one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you are right. that was the convo. i was answering beauty because she thought dana was njoi.*


 

Ltown

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What does this mean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, Before I forget....re: BFH's Chunky Ginger Orange Cleanser --- _"Thanks for letting us know, we'll make a note of it"_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, Before I forget....re: BFH's Chunky Ginger Orange Cleanser --- _"Thanks for letting us know, we'll make a note of it"_


that means "mind ya bidness"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that means "mind ya bidness"*


 
chebaby

 .......... It shouldn't mean that.erplexed  

They betta' get that skrait.  Girl.....I hope that ain't what it meant.

All Chunked up Like Cottage Cheese


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .......... It shouldn't mean that.erplexed
> 
> They betta' get that skrait.  Girl.....I hope that ain't what it meant.
> 
> *All Chunked up Like Cottage Cheese*


girl thats what the DM super butter cream looks like. along with the old AV cocolatte. i think they all working together


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> that means "mind ya bidness"



Sure will, 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> What does this mean?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Sure will,


i meant that was what BFH probably meant towards T. they were probably secretly telling her to mind her bidness since she sent them the email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I meant to tell you.....Final Verdict:  I think I like the Cathy Howse UBH DC'er. 

I'm not interested in trying any of her other products (at the time), but I really think I like this Protein DC'er.

I'll get a better feel for it again on Tuesday, but so far, it's definitely 'nice'.  

I do plan on Moisturizing, Moisturizing, Moisturizing on Friday tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I meant to tell you.....Final Verdict:  I think I like the Cathy Howse UBH DC'er.
> 
> I'm not interested in trying any of her other products (at the time), but I really think I like this Protein DC'er.
> 
> I'll get a better feel for it again on Tuesday, but so far, it's definitely 'nice'.
> 
> I do plan on Moisturizing, Moisturizing, Moisturizing on Friday tho'.


im glad you like it.
i hear her moisturizer is good too but ive never tried it and i think these natural companies have better moisturizers(the ones with proper formulations lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i meant that was what BFH probably meant towards T. they were probably secretly telling her to mind he bidness since she sent them the email*.


 
@chebaby

I know what you 'meant'. I wanted to bring that to their attention. I'm a good customer _*cough cough*_ and I feel like I can/should/could tell them that and they needed to know so they can 'correct' whatever they need to.erplexed

Hmp somebody else woulda' asked for a "REFUND".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad you like it.
> *i hear her moisturizer is good too but ive never tried it and i think these natural companies have better moisturizers(the ones with proper formulations lol)*.


 
chebaby

Yeah, I think she has that Moisturizer (Dew) and some kind of "Spray/Spritz/Mist". 

I'll just stick with the DC'er (for now).  Aren't there only something like 3 products?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I think she has that Moisturizer (Dew) and some kind of "Spray/Spritz/Mist".
> 
> I'll just stick with the DC'er (for now).  Aren't there only something like 3 products?


i think the dew is the mist. i had it but never used it. i still have it but its old nowerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think the dew is the mist.* i had it but never used it. *i still have it but its old nowerplexed


 
@chebaby

Nah....I ain't gettin' all caught up with Cathy! That stuff ain't 'cheap' either.

Imma use this DC'er throughout the Summa' (for my Protein) or until it's gone and call it a day. 

I have a coupla' bottles


----------



## Charz

what da heyell is goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> what da heyell is goin on?


 
Charz 

_*cough*_ Anyway, Your Hair Looks Soooooooooooooooo Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz

I'm watching your UFD Video. 

How do you wear your hair to work?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies......
> 
> YAY!  I *HEART*  BJ!
> 
> *My HV Haul arrived and it is HUGE!
> 
> Lawd...I can't believe I ordered all 'DAT* !
> 
> I'm sooooooooo happy!



  I believe it!!! 



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *stop being sassy* when you ain't following the conservation.  Beauty and i was talking about a poster on NC (jsm), chebaby assume we were talking about dana(jasmine).  Ok


----------



## Brownie518

Just what in hayell has been going on in here???  

Hey, ladies!! I've been so busy at work, haven't had time to log on. I see I missed a lot. I have to go back a bit more to see what the BFH Cottage Cheese is all about. 

mkd -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I believe it!!!*


 
Brownie518

Hursh Girl!

And Stop!  That was just mind-boggling!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Just what in hayell has been going on in here???
> 
> Hey, ladies!! I've been so busy at work, haven't had time to log on. I see I missed a lot. *I have to go back a bit more to see what the BFH Cottage Cheese is all about.*


 
@Brownie518

One of my Ginger Orange Cleansing Creams was all Nasty-Chunky Like (instead of smooth like they usually are) So....I emailed them to let them know.

I wondered where you've been. Just as long as you're not sick.

I e-mailed you.


----------



## Brownie518

Cuttin up in the U1B1!!!  

This is my last work night for the week. I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I'm gonna use Redken CAT and DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> One of my Ginger Orange Cleansing Creams was all Nasty-Chunky Like (instead of smooth like they usually are) So....I emailed them to let them know.
> 
> I wondered where you've been. Just as long as you're not sick.
> 
> I e-mailed you.



Oh...eww. Thats nasty. I got one and it was fine, thank goodness. 
I'm all better now, thanks!! Finally!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Cuttin up in the U1B1!!!
> 
> This is my last work night for the week. I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I'm gonna use Redken CAT and DC with *Claudie's Deep Moisturizing*.


 
Brownie518

I wonder if Claudie can do me a DC'er in "Hello Sugar" ?

That Jasmine A&S in Hello Sugar is the bizness.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I wonder if Claudie can do me a DC'er in "Hello Sugar" *?
> 
> That Jasmine A&S in Hello Sugar is the bizness.



 I have Shea Pomade, Normalizing conditioner, Fortifying conditioner, Protein and the Deep Moisturizing in Hello Sugar...


ETA: Wow, it is really killin me seeing Jasmine's site no longer active...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *ETA: Wow, it is really killin me seeing Jasmine's site no longer active..*.


 
Brownie518

Who? Dana? ............... Don't get it twisted 

Just so you know Jasmine is Dana right?



Thanks, next time I do a Claudie order, I'll ask for H.S.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Who? Dana? ............... Don't get it twisted
> *
> Just so you know Jasmine is Dana right?*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, next time I do a Claudie order, I'll ask for H.S.



 Don't even start with me, Miss Sassy!!!!! 


Any of you Sephora VIBs getting anything with the 15%?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I also wanted to ask you about the HV Balancing Rinse.  

We can use these and the BFH Shine Rinses in the place of PC.  

They both Close/Seal the Cuticle and have low ph balances of like 3 or something which is GREAT.

I can't wait to use them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I also wanted to ask you about the HV Balancing Rinse.
> 
> We can use these and the BFH Shine Rinses in the place of PC.
> 
> They both Close/Seal the Cuticle and have low ph balances of like 3 or something which is GREAT.
> 
> I can't wait to use them.



I love that HV Rinse!  I've been going through those fast. I need to get some more soon (putting reminder on my phone ). I'm gonna use the BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> I'm watching your UFD Video.
> 
> How do you wear your hair to work?



IDareT'sHair 

i wear it all kinds of ways. sometimes pulled back right now in braids, sometimes in a wash and go.. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I love that HV Rinse!  I've been going through those fast. I need to get some more soon (putting reminder on my phone ). I'm gonna* use the BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse tomorrow.*


 
Brownie518

Lemme know about this one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Who? Dana?* ............... *Don't get it twisted*
> 
> *Just so you know Jasmine is Dana right?*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, next time I do a Claudie order, I'll ask for H.S.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't even start with me, Miss Sassy!!!!! *


 

Miss Sassy is another Poster!   

Imma' 'bout to jump on these Nioxin Vitamins for the Summa'


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies gotta get ready for work, goodnight yall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

Girl, I'm still Tired from That


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I'm still Tired from That


i couldnt find the spanking smiley so those three would have to do.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


>







La Colocha said:


> Well ladies gotta get ready for work, goodnight yall.




Have a good night, La!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i couldnt find the spanking smiley so those three would have to do.*


 
Thanks!


----------



## chebaby

that math thread got me going in circles(in my luther voice)


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> that math thread got me going in circles(in my luther voice)



I loved it in there!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that math thread got me going in circles(in my luther voice)





hannan said:


> *I loved it in there!*



me too!!!


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> I loved it in there!


yea me too lol. 
im not even THAT good at math. i gave my answer yesterday (like the 3rd person) and came back today to 24 pages i was like wth???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I can't thank you enough for the Detangling Tip (Soaking Wet). 

I wish I woulda' asked you sooner (Like 6 months OR a Year ago).

A good detangler is also helping too. Right now I'm lovin' the AV Moringa Detangling Spray. 

I also have MOP and "It's a 10" Detangler. And a couple from Jasmine and HV Hydrasilica Spritz.

So, I'm good on Detanglers and on Technique.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I can't thank you enough for the Detangling Tip (Soaking Wet).
> 
> I wish I woulda' asked you sooner (Like 6 months OR a Year ago).
> 
> A good detangler is also helping too. Right now I'm lovin' the AV Moringa Detangling Spray.
> 
> I also have MOP and "It's a 10" Detangler. And a couple from Jasmine and HV Hydrasilica Spritz.
> 
> So, I'm good on Detanglers and on Technique.



Good!!  I'm so glad thats straightened out. It can get ugly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Good!!  *I'm so glad thats straightened out. It can get ugly.*


 
Brownie518

Yep.  That straightened me right on out  It was very U-G-L-Y.

I'll be glad when this no buy is over 

It's not that I want to buy something (_today_), I'll just be glad.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of detangling i want my jumbo rake comb. that baby *** mini comb pissed me off when i saw it lmoa. but the herculese comb i purchased it quite nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> speaking of detangling i want my jumbo rake comb. that baby *** mini comb pissed me off when i saw it lmoa. but the herculese comb i purchased it quite nice.


 
I'm lovin' my Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb. And the Bone Combs too.

I'm Really glad I made the investment!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SHOOT!  I just realized that Hairveda Box is prolly the last box I'll get this month.erplexed

I hope I don't go through withdrawls......

*seriously*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm lovin' my Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb. And the Bone Combs too.
> 
> I'm Really glad I made the investment!


i love my ouidad double comb. that thing is amazing. but its heavy as heck. if you drop it in the shower you could break your foot off


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> SHOOT!  I just realized that Hairveda Box is prolly the last box I'll get this month.erplexed
> 
> I hope I don't go through withdrawls......
> 
> *seriously*


you mean like i did
dang its only day 12. dont throw in the towel yet girl. you can do it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love my ouidad double comb. that thing is amazing. but its heavy as heck. if you drop it in the shower you could break your foot off*


 

@chebaby

I saw how Big & Cumbersome that looked! 

Like that Large Rake I got (I meant to put that in your box)

I'll send it to you later.

My Denman is very sleek.  And yes, I bought 2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yep.  That straightened me right on out  It was very U-G-L-Y.
> 
> *I'll be glad when this no buy is over* *
> 
> It's not that I want to buy something (* *today), I'll just be glad.*



......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I saw how Big & Cumbersome that looked!
> 
> Like that Large Rake I got (I meant to put that in your box)
> 
> I'll send it to you later.
> 
> My Denman is very sleek.  And yes, I bought 2


i know what you mean about buying two. when i lost my TT i wish i had a back up
what kind of rake is it(thank you)? who makes it.

i have a k-kutter or however you spell it but i dont really like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you mean like i did
> *dang its only day 12. dont throw in the towel yet girl. you can do it!!!*


 
chebaby

IK!  Day 12.  And It feels like I been doing this since January. 

Even though I've gotten plenty of packages.

Imma make it.

I need to do this for the sake my my Stash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know what you mean about buying two. when i lost my TT i wish i had a back up
> *what kind of rake is it(thank you)? who makes it.*
> 
> i have a k-kutter or however you spell it but i dont really like it.


 
@chebaby

It's a Bone Comb by Hairsense. Super Detangling Rake. I just don't have enough Hair for it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's a Bone Comb by Hairsense. Super Detangling Rake. I just don't have enough Hair for it.


oh ok i think you mentioned this a few times. and i saw a pic of it somewhere, i wonder if you posted a pic before. it looks like a better version of those big tan combs you get from sallys. the plastic ones lol. i loved that comb when i was relaxed. shoot i think i still have it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ......


 
Brownie518

I'm Serious Ms. B!  And it's not like I want something.....

I just don't want to know I can't buy nothin'.

I really wish I could hang with it through the entire summer. 

Maybe set like a $50.00 limit a month for 'Emergency's'. 

Hmp. I need to 'ease' off into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh ok i think you mentioned this a few times. and i saw a pic of it somewhere, i wonder if you posted a pic before. *it looks like a better version of those big tan combs you get from sallys. the plastic ones lol. i loved that comb when i was relaxed. shoot i think i still have it*.


 
chebaby

It's alot heavier than those.  But it's Seamless and it's a Bone-er ......


----------



## chebaby

i want another bottle of dm butter milk lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want another bottle of dm butter milk lmao.*


 
chebaby

I honestly cannot think of a THING.

Maybe I should box up some products and re-open them.

I got my CJ, my WDT, my KBB Masks......Nope I can't think of a thing.

Maybe some DB ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I honestly cannot think of a THING.
> 
> *Maybe I should box up some products and re-open them.
> *
> I got my CJ, my WDT, my KBB Masks......Nope I can't think of a thing.
> 
> Maybe some DB ......


lmao ok you really dont want nothin'. i cant lie, i feel like ive tried everything but its cool. when i wanna buy something trust me, i will lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao ok you really dont want nothin'. i cant lie, i feel like ive tried everything but its cool. *when i wanna buy something trust me, i will lmao.*


 
chebaby

Girl...I Trust You.  I Already Saw How You Roll..... 

Day 4


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I Trust You.  I Already Saw How You Roll.....
> 
> Day 4


 shoot, joining the challenge in the first place was a tad bit ummm..........odd for me


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's alot heavier than those.  But it's Seamless and it's a *Bone-er* ......


----------



## Brownie518

Did ya'll see the flash sale for this week? KBB's, I mean?

ETA: Never mind, I see ya'll already jumped on that!  Those flash sales suck...


----------



## chebaby

kbb better get right for the summer. i could use another bottle of sweet ambrosia but not unless there is a good sale or i can get it locally.


----------



## mkd

I hope SSI has a mother's day sale.  I want 2 more coco cream leave ins and her new conditioner and the curl cream.


----------



## chebaby

my braid out looks a mess. i will shampoo and emergencee under my foil cap tonight. then use cj argan and olive and a leave in to do a low puff with aloe gel.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i am being tempted by the spirit this morning, you all are at work i hope i make it through the day. Gnc has my supplements on sale for half off and then its a bogo half off on top of it. So instead of paying $40 for 2 bottes, i would only pay $15. Do i need more right now, no, but lawd its such a good deal. I  have to be a g about it and be skrong. *sings kumbaya*.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha

Those are the ones that get me. That's a great sale


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Those are the ones that get me. That's a great sale



I know and i don't know how often gnc has sales like this. Is it a 1 time deal or do they have it all the time. I am determined not to break this no-buy but dang its hard.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> I know and *i don't know how often gnc has sales like this*. Is it a 1 time deal or do they have it all the time. I am determined not to break this no-buy but dang its hard.


 
@bolded that's the deciding factor. I'm not sure if you can search to see if that's a norm with them but it's worth a try. If that's something they do on a regular basis you can pass.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @bolded that's the deciding factor. I'm not sure if you can search to see if that's a norm with them but it's worth a try. If that's something they do on a regular basis you can pass.



My voice of reason curly, the lawd sent you right on time. I will call the store and see. The lady that i buy from will let me know.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> My voice of reason curly, the lawd sent you right on time. I will call the store and see. The lady that i buy from will let me know.


 
Glad I can help .


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Glad I can help .



She said they have sales all the time and to buy my stuff at the beginning of the month because i have a gold card and will save more. So i will act like i never saw that email. Thanks curly.:blowkiss:.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> She said they have sales all the time and to buy my stuff at the beginning of the month because i have a gold card and will save more. So i will act like i never saw that email. Thanks curly.:blowkiss:.


 
Wow that's awesome.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon! I had been spritzing my hair (my malaysian remy lol) with water and condish daily and it started feeling producty, so this morning I rinsed in the shower and got out and scrunched in about a dime size of Hair Rules Curly Whip and diffused. I clearly never use a dime size of anything on my natural hair lol. I never understood how people take a little leave in and rub it between their palms before putting it on their hair and then say "this product did nothing for my hair"...umm YOU did nothing for your hair...you used that product as hand lotion lol....anyway my hair is soft today.....I really won't be buying another product this month - swap or not - I have spent too much in other categories! I think next month I will buy up everything that I want to try then after that I wanna stick to staples! I am almost totally over trying everything under the sun - can't enjoy my staples when Im trying everything else lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon! I had been spritzing my hair (my malaysian remy lol) with water and condish daily and it started feeling producty, so this morning I rinsed in the shower and got out and scrunched in about a dime size of Hair Rules Curly Whip and diffused. I clearly never use a dime size of anything on my natural hair lol. I never understood how people take a little leave in and rub it between their palms before putting it on their hair and then say "this product did nothing for my hair"...*umm YOU did nothing for your hair...you used that product as hand lotion lol.*...anyway my hair is soft today.....I really won't be buying another product this month - swap or not - I have spent too much in other categories! I think next month I will buy up everything that I want to try then after that I wanna stick to staples! I am almost totally over trying everything under the sun - can't enjoy my staples when Im trying everything else lol


so true lol.

today i shampooed my braid out with aphogee, used emergencee for 10 minutes with plastic cap then detangled with bee mine avocado(will not repurchase, cant wait until this stuff is gone).
then i slicked my hair back in a very low puff using cj argan and olive as a leave in and eco gel to slick. my hair is still damp but so far its soft.

tonight im just gonna tie on my scarf and wear this puff for the remainder of the week.

sunday i will shampoo and deep condition with mhc olive you mixed with hemp oil. then i will braid with cj beauticurls leave in and bsp on my ends.

im so tempted to go back to the dew and shine and define. i never had to guess how my hair would turn out with this combo. it was always beautiful.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby why wont u go back to the oyin stuff right now? Are you just trying to use up that other stuff?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby why wont u go back to the oyin stuff right now? Are you just trying to use up that other stuff?


i just got the cj stuff in the mail the other day so i wanted to try it out. 
but ive noticed that my braid outs dont last as long with other stuff as it does with the oyin.
i think im going to use the oyin this weekend and just use the other stuff when i do wash and goes and puffs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair Divas to the 10th Power. What's Up?

Hope everyone's evenings are off to a great start. No new Drama for me to get on @Ltown about tonight Uh????? .......

Anyway, I am sitting here Baggying with HTN Follicle Booster, L-I, and Oil. I need to know the shelf-life. 

Not that I'm hung up on those sorts of things, but I think I may e-mail them and ask. 

Especially since May 1, I may deviate.

Other than that, I am thinking about my Regi for Friday. I think I may stick with the Jasmine and do a light reconstructor with Nexxus Keraphix _*as per the directions 3 minutes*_

Hopefully, I'll use some stuff up. I always use up HTN, but I'm hoping to use up some other things too.

I hope HV has a Mother's Day Sale or SSI. I'd like to try that Coco Cream @mkd talks about. I had it twice but gave it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's alot heavier than those. But it's Seamless and it's a *Bone-er* ......


 


Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

Hmp. ....... 

Leave it to You to get a Kick Outta That! .........


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, thanks!!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, thanks girl. i got my emergencee today. 

yall my hair is dry now and it is sooooo soft. i love this stuff so far as a leave in. i cant wait to use it on a braid out. but so far nothing compares to dew and s&d as my stylers for my braid out. not even honey hemp conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just out in my Stash.....(nuff said). 

Anyway...me & HV is gone have a great Summa'.  I'm all set to co-wash myself right into Fall.

I will also more than likely start back to using HV Whipped Ends Hydration for summer as well.  And the Hydrasilica Spritz.

Lemme e-mail HTN. 

BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, thanks girl. i got my emergencee today.
> 
> yall my hair is dry now and it is sooooo soft. i love this stuff so far as a leave in. i cant wait to use it on a braid out. but so far nothing compares to dew and *s&d as my stylers* for my braid out. not even *honey hemp conditioner*.


 
chebaby

Good.  Glad it came.  I had to send 2 separate packages so that other one might get there Thurs, Fri or Sat. 

Anyway...what is S&D? erplexed 

What???? about the Honey Hemp.  I can't wait to use that too.

It's gonna be an exciting Summa'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good.  Glad it came.  I had to send 2 separate packages so that other one might get there Thurs, Fri or Sat.
> 
> Anyway...what is S&D? erplexed
> 
> What???? about the Honey Hemp.  I can't wait to use that too.
> 
> It's gonna be an exciting Summa'.


[email protected] all the days it might come. you know i like surprises

s&d is shine and define. when i use it with the dew my hair turns out fantastic. anything else and i have to guess how its going to come out. even when using the honey hemp as a leave in.
its amazing as a co wash but as a leave in its hit or miss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *[email protected] all the days it might come. you know i like surprises*
> 
> *s&d is shine and define. *when i use it with the dew my hair turns out fantastic. anything else and i have to guess how its going to come out. even when using the honey hemp as a leave in.
> its amazing as a co wash but as a leave in its hit or miss.


 
chebaby

Well the dumb lady at the P.O. said "Saturday" but I can't imagine it taking that long? I mailed it on Monday too.

Oh, Okay.  Shine & Define.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't know what's with me & the Baggying Lately.  But I'm liking it.  Something to do I guess.  

And the HTN makes it easy to Baggy especially with the Spritz, L-I, Lotion and Oil.  

It's a good Baggy Regi.  It's uber Moisturizing on my NG.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well the dumb lady at the P.O. said "Saturday" but I can't imagine it taking that long? I mailed it on Monday too.
> 
> Oh, Okay.  Shine & Define.


well whatever day it comes you know i thank ya kindly lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well whatever day it comes you know *i thank ya kindly lol*.


 
chebaby

You are Definitely A Junkie's Junkie.    

You don't even know what's in it? 

_Talmbout "thank ya' kindly"_

Hmp.

It could be those ORS Replenishing Packs I OWE YOU!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You are Definitely A Junkie's Junkie.
> 
> You don't even know what's in it?
> 
> _Talmbout "thank ya' kindly"_
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> It could be those ORS Replenishing Packs I OWE YOU!


lmao what can i say
no i got your replenishing packs packed and ready to go. with that lovely orangy smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an Response ALREADY from HTN.

The Lotion, Oil and L-I 1.5 Years *if refrigerated*

Everything else up to 2 years *if refrigerated*

So, I will bring all that inside, once the weather really starts to Heat Up.

They use Paraben-Free Preservatives!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao what can i say*
> no i got your replenishing packs packed and ready to go. with that lovely orangy smell


 
chebaby

You are too funny.  I could be sending you some Amaka-Mess!  Some Queen Helene or something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You are too funny.  I could be sending you some *Amaka-Mess*!  Some Queen Helene or something.


that cant be no worse than the stuff i ordered with the hair in itkinda gross but i cant stop shaking my head. people seem to love her stuff though. i'll save my monies


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got an Response ALREADY from HTN.
> 
> The Lotion, Oil and L-I 1.5 Years *if refrigerated*
> 
> Everything else up to 2 years *if refrigerated*
> 
> So, I will bring all that inside, once the weather really starts to Heat Up.
> 
> They use Paraben-Free Preservatives!


wow thats a great shelf life. i think most of curl junkie stuff is 1 year. thats great. i cant stand having to rush to use something. but even though oyin says six months i keep everything much longer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...It looks like I'm all set with HTN to transition into my Fall Regimen.  

I can put these away and be ready to pull them out come Sept/Oct.

Although that Follicle stuff sounds Mighty Refreshing on a 90 degree day pulled straight out the Fridge.  After wearing a Wig all day.

It's the Bomb.com anyway but _Cold_....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow thats a great shelf life. i think most of curl junkie stuff is 1 year. thats great. *i cant stand having to rush to use something. but even though oyin says six months i keep everything much longer*


 
chebaby

Me too Girl. 

I'm not a "Stickler" on Product Shelf-Life, but I like to have some kind of idea especially since I have So Much Of It. ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me too Girl.
> 
> I'm not a "Stickler" on Product Shelf-Life, but I like to have some kind of idea especially since I have So Much Of It. ......


esp. my moisturizers cause i hardly use those. they could be sitting around for a whole year before i finally use it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Hair Divas to the 10th Power. What's Up?
> 
> Hope everyone's evenings are off to a great start.* No new Drama for me to get on @Ltown about tonight Uh?????* .......
> 
> Anyway, I am sitting here Baggying with HTN Follicle Booster, L-I, and Oil. I need to know the shelf-life.
> 
> .



.........................

Not tonight!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *esp. my moisturizers cause i hardly use those. they could be sitting around for a whole year before i finally use it.*


 
@chebaby

I really use up my Moisturizers fairly quickly especially being under a wig...so I moisturize twice a day.  Once in the morning and then in the evening!


----------



## Charz

I am so dead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I am so dead.*


 
Charz

About What NOW???????


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> .........................
> 
> Not tonight!!!


lmao i never seen the smiley punch the other smiley. that is so funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that cant be no worse than the stuff i ordered with the hair in itkinda gross but i cant stop shaking my head. *people seem to love her stuff though. i'll save my monies


 
chebaby

That is totally unacceptable!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .........................
> 
> *Not tonight!!! *


 
Brownie518



Ya'll know Ltown is my Girl.....


----------



## Brownie518

AvoSoya smells so good! 

Is anyone doing their hair tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao i never seen the smiley punch the other smiley.* that is so funny


 
chebaby

erplexedGurl......Don't Be Laughin' at Ms. B Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> AvoSoya smells so good!
> 
> Is anyone doing their hair tonight?


 
@Brownie518

It does. I wish someone would "Swap" me a Cocosta for an Avosoya

Let me "Clarify":  "Someone that I Know" --- no randoms.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> AvoSoya smells so good!
> 
> Is anyone doing their hair tonight?


lawd knows i want to do mine. the front of my hair is a crunchy mess with this eco gel lmao.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> erplexedGurl......Don't Be Laughin' at Ms. B @Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lawd knows i want to do mine. the front of my hair is a crunchy mess with this eco gel lmao.*


 
chebaby

You always thinkin' of random reasons to bust up in yo' head!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> erplexed*Gurl......Don't Be Laughin' at Ms. B* @Brownie518



  



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It does. I wish someone would "Swap" me a Cocosta for an Avosoya
> 
> Let me "Clarify":  "*Someone that I Know" --- no randoms.*



I know, right! 

I can't wait to do my hair later. I think I used up all my CPR so I don't know what I'll prepoo with. Maybe the Komaza Olive oil or just slap some more oil on for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to do my hair later. *I think I used up all my CPR so I don't know what I'll prepoo with*. Maybe the Komaza Olive oil or just slap some more oil on for a while.


 
Brownie518

You go through this Stuff Quick!  Don't you buy it by the Tub?  How Long does a Tub usually Last You?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You always thinkin' of random reasons to bust up in yo' head!


well what can i say lol. i love doing my hair. honestly i miss wash and goes. i might do another one tomorrow
so what im thinking is tonight ill do a hard core aphogee(i been skipping this for months, trying to substitute with komaza, repair me, emergencee and truth is these are all good as maintenance for me but i need aphogee too) and then detangle with honey hemp. then in the morning i will co wash with darcys pumpkin to co wash.
this is just a thought ya know just me thinking about what i want to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well what can i say lol. i love doing my hair. honestly i miss wash and goes. i might do another one tomorrow*
> *so what im thinking is tonight ill do a hard core aphogee(i been skipping this for months, trying to substitute with komaza, repair me, emergencee and truth is these are all good as maintenance for me but i need aphogee too) and then detangle with honey hemp. then in the morning i will co wash with darcys pumpkin to co wash.*
> *this is just a thought ya know just me thinking about what i want to do*


 
chebaby   

Sounds good Che.

You always have a Plan.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds good Che.
> 
> You always have a Plan.


you know i stay thinking about what i want to do with my hair like in high school i used to stay thinking about what i was going to wear the next day lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You go through this Stuff Quick!  Don't you buy it by the Tub?  How Long does a Tub usually Last You?



I sure do.  Especially using it on dry hair. Sometimes I get the tubs. If I'm ordering from a site that has them. It doesn't last me as long as you would think. I'm gonna order 2 or 3 next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i stay thinking about what i want to do with my hair* like in high school i used to stay thinking about what i was going to wear the next day lol.


 
chebaby

Me Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I sure do.  Especially using it on dry hair. Sometimes I get the tubs. If I'm ordering from a site that has them. It doesn't last me as long as you would think. *I'm gonna order 2 or 3 next time.*


 
Brownie518

Why doesn't this Surprise Me???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Why doesn't this Surprise Me???


cause yall just alike


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *cause yall just alike*


 
chebaby

..............


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies

hair still super moisturized from my sealing with Oyin BSP!!!!

again ..... Im so mad that all the products I bought in my BF haul work so well,   even some of the BFH condishes that I didnt love are working nicely now

hmmmm could also be steaming with my hairtherapy wrap

oh and I made a homemade version of the terressentials mud wash

http://www.terressentials.com/haircare.html

my version

8oz tea made with hybiscus, burdock root and nettle
8 oz aloevera juice
4 heaping tablespoons of bentonite clay


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Why doesn't this Surprise Me???





chebaby said:


> cause yall just alike



Thank you, Che!!! 

And besides, T, you just said I go through it quick...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby
Brownie518

We're All Alike in One way or another. 

That's what makes it So FUN!

It's a PJ Party!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @Brownie518
> 
> We're All Alike in One way or another.
> 
> That's what makes it So FUN!
> 
> It's a PJ Party!


dont try to include me. im just starting out with my pjness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Girl...I know what you mean when you get alot of New Stuff and Fall in Love with them.

Welp.  I guess it's better than getting alot of New Stuff and hating it all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont try to include me. im just starting out with my pjness.


 
chebaby

Gurl..... PUHLEEZE

You the OG of the PJ's


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> AvoSoya smells so good!
> 
> Is anyone doing their hair tonight?


 
 and I'm ****** exhausted. I'm determined though bc come end of May I will be doing a lot of eveing trainings and I refuse to fall off my reggie like I did this time last year. I might as well start digging in now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl..... PUHLEEZE
> 
> You the OG of the PJ's


i dont know about OG status lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dont try to include me. im just starting out with my pjness.



..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know about OG status lol*.


 
chebaby

OG in the PJ Realm. 

Chile....You ain't no _Newbie_ when it comes to Haulin'  You Haul Hard!

Betta' Ask Somebody!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..............


 

Brownie518 chebaby




Gurl....Can you believe that Foolishness?????

She must thank we just met her.


----------



## Brownie518

I was sitting here thinking about all my conditioners. Trying to think if there's anything new I'd like to try.  Yeah, I know, I have no business....anyway, I want to try that One n Only Argan oil conditioner and SSI new stuff whenever it comes out. I think thats about it. 

Umm, I am considering getting some Golden Jojoba...for real erplexed


----------



## chebaby

where's yall proof that im a pj cause im aint believing it


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I was sitting here thinking about all my conditioners. Trying to think if there's anything new I'd like to try.  Yeah, I know, I have no business....anyway, I want to try that *One n Only Argan oil* conditioner and SSI new stuff whenever it comes out. I think thats about it.
> 
> Umm, I am considering getting some Golden Jojoba...for real erplexed


thanx for reminding me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah....That Golden Jojoba was definitely the business. 

But Such Poor CS tho'. 

I'd love for somebody nice to steal that recipe! ........

Lemme know if you decide to purchase.  Last time I made an 'imaginary' cart...every product said OOS


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> where's yall proof that im a pj cause im aint believing it



 You funny!! 
...let me go quote some posts 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....That Golden Jojoba was definitely the business.
> 
> But Such Poor CS tho'.
> 
> I'd love for somebody nice to steal that recipe! ........
> 
> Lemme know if you decide to purchase.  Last time I made an 'imaginary' cart...every product said OOS



I will. If I get some, I'll have to get a few cuz if they fk up the process, I won't be going back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *where's yall proof that im a pj cause im aint believing it*


 
chebaby

Okay....We can start with them never ending KBB Masks you keep coming up with 

You got an endless supply over there.  1 more Jar. 1 more Jar. 1 more Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...You don't even have to find no old 'posts' 

DAY 4 --- She was Broke Down on DAY 4 

Case Closed.chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...You don't even have to find no old 'posts'
> 
> *DAY 4* --- She was Broke Down on DAY 4
> 
> Case Closed.@chebaby



...................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay....We can start with them never ending KBB Masks you keep coming up with
> 
> You got an endless supply over there.  1 more Jar. 1 more Jar. 1 more Jar.


 you just be forgetting that i already had them jars. so it just SEEM like they never end


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...You don't even have to find no old 'posts'
> 
> DAY 4 --- She was Broke Down on DAY 4
> 
> Case Closed.@chebaby


that was a weak moment..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you just be forgetting that i already had them jars. so it just SEEM like they never end


 
chebaby

Okay what about:  CJ, DM, Oyin, MHC, Komaza, DB and all that other stuff up in that Piece. 

Put Your Mom on the Computer and Lemme ask her ...what's really going on ova' there! 

I can't even list all the names of all that Stuff


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay what about:  CJ, DM, Oyin, MHC, Komaza, DB and all that other stuff up in that Piece.
> 
> *Put Your Mom on the Computer and Lemme ask her ...what's really going on ova' there!*
> 
> I can't even list all the names of all that Stuff


yea my mom would be all the proof you needshe and my dad would rat me out in a heart beat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea my mom would be all the proof you need*she and my dad would rat me out in a heart beat.*


 
chebaby

You already Ratted Yo' Own PJ Self Out!   

Ain't nobody buyin' that.  We know da' truff.

Okay.....Lemme e-mail Fab!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Me & You shoulda' bet that Hunnen!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You already Ratted Yo' Own PJ Self Out!
> 
> Ain't nobody buyin' that.  We know da' truff.
> 
> *Okay.....Lemme e-mail Fab*!


what??? Fab dont even think she in the top 3 on the pj list she is in denial lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me & You shoulda' bet that Hunnen!


i tried to told ya lmao. you snooze you loose


----------



## mkd

Yall in here cutting up tonight.  

Brownie518, do you use BFH to DC or co wash?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Yall in here cutting up tonight.
> 
> @Brownie518, do you use BFH to DC or co wash?



mkd - I use it to DC and love it!!  Although, I did cowash once or twice with the Shea Almond and it was excellent!!


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a BFH Shea Almond and another Barberry Sage Deep Mask. Also, another HV pH Rinse. 

I was going through my big list of stuff that I wanted to finish up in the first few months of the year. I actually did finish a few of them so far: 

_Alterna Caviar AntiAging conditioner_
_L'anza Kukui conditioner (whatever the name is)_
Claudie's Shea Pomade (2 backups)
_HV Acai Phyto _
_Jasmine's Babassu Xtreme_
CJ Deep Fix
MHC So Deep
Komaza Moku conditioner


The ones in _italics_ won't be repurchased. I found some stuff that is almost finished so they're at the forefront so I can knock them out.


----------



## natura87

My hair has been really dry and i am not sure why. I have been Dcing and doing HOT's like its going out of style but its still dry. Then...for some strange reason I decided to do a mini length check but I guess I suck at detangling and flatironing becuase I kept ending up with little balls of hair on the ends, like little clumps of curls that didnt want to budge. I am past APL in the back and past my chin in the front. I'm putting my hair in twists and I will be cowashing the heck out of these things to see if that helps.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. im going to shampoo all this eco gel out and condition with claudies protein. im pretty sure im going to use it up. no back ups. then im going to use the dew as my leave in to do a puff.
also i put everything away except for my dew, bsp and shine and define. im going back top what works.


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies...I just finished drying my hair. I used the BFH Red Wine Grape Rinse and my hair is sparkling!! Its super silky and smooth and so shiny!! 
I forgot to use my latest acquisition - The Dew. I'll use it this weekend though. 

I finished up a bottle of JBCO.


----------



## natura87

*jesus be a sticky fence*

I'm about to finish and wash my twists. I will seal with some Sesame Oil I found in my stash that I forgot I had. I might finish it up and if i dont I'll have one more use.

I've got to figure out why my hair is so dry and crunchy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 Did you change any of the products you normally use recently?


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> natura87 Did you change any of the products you normally use recently?




I'm never really consistent with what I use.erplexed

I used Shea Moisture products but I had no problem with that. I also used an old DC I had mixed with some oils. However my spidey senses are telling me it is the Naked Naturals Shea Butter and Avocado conditioner I have been using...becuase when I initially put it in my hair it felt weird and waxy but I just kept going. I used the Shea Moisture products before I used the Naked Naturals and my hair was fine. I used them after it as well and it just doesnt feel the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 said:


> I'm never really consistent with what I use.erplexed
> 
> I used Shea Moisture products but I had no problem with that. I also used an old DC I had mixed with some oils. However my spidey senses are telling me it is the Naked Naturals Shea Butter and Avocado conditioner I have been using...becuase when I initially put it in my hair it felt weird and waxy but I just kept going. I used the Shea Moisture products before I used the Naked Naturals and my hair was fine. I used them after it as well and it just doesnt feel the same.


 
Hmm well if that's the case you should clarify and remoisturize.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hmm well if that's the case you should clarify and remoisturize.




Thats the plan. The poo I used recently wasnt clarifying enough so now I've got to bring ou the big guns. I wanted to like NN but alas it is not meant to be.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87, did you try to clarify? If not clarify and use a really moisturizing dc and go from there. I hope it gets better.

Hey ladies, checking in today, i am going to wash my hair on saturday because i may have to work tomorrow night. Going to use rusk shampoo, dc and detangle with kbb mask and moisturize with sheamoisture. I will do my trim next week because i don't feel like doing a lot of braids. At the gym today they were giving away free suave and herbal essence sets. I got a tt conditioner and a hh conditioner (it was free so i didn't break the no-buy). I don't like cones but i can try them for cowashing, the lady was like you don't want the shampoo? I was like uhh no, lmao.


----------



## chebaby

im so slow. really. i couldnt figure out why my wash and goes dont look "right" anymore. why they dont look perfectly round like a curly fro. im thinking its my moisture protein thats thrown off but its not lol. its that my hair is growing so it hangs instead of going up and out it hangs down. duh lmao.
so tomorrow im going to do a wash and go with kbb sweet ambrosia and kbb cream. i hope its warm enough for the cream.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> natura87, did you try to clarify? If not clarify and use a really moisturizing dc and go from there. I hope it gets better.
> 
> Hey ladies, checking in today, i am going to wash my hair on saturday because i may have to work tomorrow night. Going to use rusk shampoo, dc and detangle with kbb mask and moisturize with sheamoisture. I will do my trim next week because i don't feel like doing a lot of braids. At the gym today they were giving away free suave and herbal essence sets. I got a tt conditioner and a hh conditioner (it was free so i didn't break the no-buy). I don't like cones but i can try them for cowashing, the lady was like you don't want the shampoo? I was like uhh no, lmao.




I've got some Giovanni TTTT poo lying around. I'll try that out to see if it works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what??? Fab dont even think she in the top 3 on the pj list she is in denial lmao.


 
chebaby

No, I meant lemme e-mail Fab so she can discuss how she's one of your best "Customers" and tell us about ALL THE STUFF she buys from "Chebaby"  .......   ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I forgot to use my latest acquisition - The Dew. I'll use it this weekend though.*
> 
> I finished up a bottle of JBCO.


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  Now Big Daddy Got You Too uh?

Imma still wait until BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I meant lemme e-mail Fab so she can discuss how she's one of your best "Customers" and tell us about ALL THE STUFF she buys from "Chebaby"  .......   ..........


oh  
in that case she cant call me out without telling on her self so we even i know she likes to say shes at the bottom of the pj list. aint no way jose


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....Just applied HTN L-I and Oil.  Did tie up for the evening.  I should Baggy.  I will over the weekend.

Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  I should finish up some BFH.  The Macadamia Mask, I'll co-wash with what's left of it and may try the ASIAN Coconut Cowash for the 1st time.  

I also have the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding, so I may even try that one.

I hear both are pretty good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  Now Big Daddy Got You Too uh?
> 
> Imma still wait until BF.


you dont know what you missing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you dont know what you missing*


 
chebaby 

LAWD....I hope Brownie518 don't run up in here talmbout "Daddy this & Daddy that"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> LAWD....I hope @Brownie518 don't run up in here talmbout "Daddy this & Daddy that"


you just mad cause daddy dew has a certain ring to it that htn doesnt have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you just mad cause daddy dew has a certain ring to it that htn doesnt have*


 
chebaby 

Hmp.

Daddy got most of ya'll right where he want ya'll. 

Altho' there has been a _few _that said:  "He Ain't All That"

Just a few tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Daddy got most of ya'll right where he want ya'll.
> 
> *Altho' there has been a few that said:  "He Ain't All That"*
> 
> Just a few tho'.


yea but the ones that said that was lyin' their butts off
and when you finally give in on black friday aint no turning back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea but the ones that said that was lyin' their butts off
> *and when you finally give in on black friday aint no turning back*


 
chebaby

I know Imma end up givin' him some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Hi Girl.  I was just thinking about you.

So, you waitin' to do your Hair Saturday uh?  I hope I'm all done with that Friday night, but I'll keep you company while you do yours.

Hey Che:  We'll be half way through April tomorrow......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I buy mine Imma get 16 inches....I mean Ounces....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know Imma end up givin' him some





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hi Girl.  I was just thinking about you.
> 
> So, you waitin' to do your Hair Saturday uh?  I hope I'm all done with that Friday night, but I'll keep you company while you do yours.
> 
> Hey Che:  *We'll be half way through April tomorrow*......


you coulda had you some money had you bet me lmao. 
so only half way through huh? seems like this no buy has been going forever

im going to the natural hair store tomorrow


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I buy mine Imma get 16 inches....I mean Ounces....



oh i already had that


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hi Girl.  I was just thinking about you.
> 
> So, you waitin' to do your Hair Saturday uh?  I hope I'm all done with that Friday night, but I'll keep you company while you do yours.
> 
> Hey Che:  We'll be half way through April tomorrow......



Hey t, yeah i will do it saturday if i have to work tomorrow night.

Chebaby, girl its only 2 more weeks left in the no-buy, it will go by fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you coulda had you some money had you bet me lmao.
> so only half way through huh? *seems like this no buy has been going forever*
> 
> *im going to the natural hair store tomorrow*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  So Gone & Rub it In.  .......  What you gettin'

And...I ain't wanna take yo' moneee....  ........   We both woulda' lost tryna' make each other lose.



chebaby said:


> *oh i already had that*


 
...............  I bet you have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Girl...Tell Her.  Just 2 weeks.

I would love to do it for May, but I bout to jump on these Nioxin Vitamins for the Summa' -- so I know I'll be buying those at Midnight April 30th


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  So Gone & Rub it In.  .......  What you gettin'
> 
> And...I ain't wanna take yo' moneee....  ........   We both woulda' lost tryna' make each other lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...............  I bet you have.


girl i have no idea what im getting. we both know i dont need nothin'. i just wanna go look. WE been on this no buy too long now


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> girl i have no idea what im getting. we both know i dont need nothin'. i just wanna go look. *You and la* been on this no buy too long now



 fixed that for ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i have no idea what im getting. we both know i dont need nothin'. i just wanna go look.* WE been on this no buy too long now*


 

.....

La Colocha 

Girl.....What is she Talmbout?????


BAWWWWHAAAAA


----------



## Shay72

Now that I know I can grind my multivitamin in my smoothies in the morning...Imma start throwing my silica pill in there too . Let me go put that on the kitchen counter now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Hey Shay, do you think HV will have something either around Mothers Day or Memorial Day?

What Say You?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> fixed that for ya.





IDareT'sHair said:


> .....
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl.....What is she Talmbout?????
> 
> 
> BAWWWWHAAAAA


my post aint need no fixing i went 4 whole days without buying. and then since that day i havent purchased anything lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my post aint need no fixing i went 4 whole days without buying. and then *since that day i havent purchased anything lmao.*


 
chebaby

You doing good Che 

Let's see what you do at the Natural Store tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You doing good Che
> 
> Let's see what you do at the Natural Store tomorrow.


actually i had to think on it. i dont know if i purchased anything since day 4 or not

lets see. i want more DM butter milk, komaza califia leave in, darcys detangling milk, and a few other things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> actually i had to think on it. i dont know if i purchased anything since day 4 or not
> 
> lets see. i want *more DM butter milk, komaza califia leave in, darcys detangling milk, and a few other things*


 
chebaby

So...these are ALL things you can pick-up at the Natural Store? 

That's Great


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay, do you think HV will have something either around Mothers Day or Memorial Day?
> 
> What Say You?


IDareT'sHair
My immediate answer would be Memorial Day. She may still do a little something on Mother's Day because of her mom's situation.

I need Darcy's, Mozeke, or Shescentit to have a sale so I can pick between them. It would be hard. Well if Shescentit's protein masque is not reformulated I would wait on them. Also if Mozeke is still waiting on suppliers for her Rhassoul Detox I could wait on that. Darcy might win that one. We'll see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...these are ALL things you can pick-up at the Natural Store?
> 
> That's Great


yep i forgot i want another darcys pumpkin conditioner and bee mine daily conditioner(not the avocado).

also did yall know that you can get curl junkie from amazon.com? someone gave me a gift certificate to amazon last year and i never used it. i may get some cj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> My immediate answer would be Memorial Day. She may still do a little something on Mother's Day because of her mom's situation.
> 
> *I need Darcy's, Mozeke, or Shescentit to have a sale so I can pick between them. It would be hard. Well if Shescentit's protein masque is not reformulated I would wait on them. Also if Mozeke is still waiting on suppliers for her Rhassoul Detox I could wait on that. Darcy might win that one. We'll see.*


 
Shay72

Girl....You have yo' PJ-ism On Lock!  It's TIGHT! 

You really analyze and calculate your moves.  You's a Systematic PJ

Very Smart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep i forgot i want another darcys pumpkin conditioner and bee mine daily conditioner(not the avocado).
> 
> *also did yall know that you can get curl junkie from amazon.com? someone gave me a gift certificate to amazon last year and i never used it. i may get some cj.*


 

I've never looked at CJ on Amazon  Have you tried the BM Daily?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've never looked at CJ on Amazon  Have you tried the BM Daily?


no i never tried it. still havent tried the deep conditioner either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no i never tried it. still havent tried the deep conditioner either.


 
That DC'er is the Business  I think You'll Love it!  

I might pick up some and another Luscious when/if CM has another 20% Sale or if BM has a Good Sale.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Girl....You have yo' PJ-ism On Lock! It's TIGHT!
> 
> You really analyze and calculate your moves. You's a Systematic PJ
> 
> Very Smart.


IDareT'sHair

I can't help it. I use the APIE (assess,plan, implement, evaluate) process on a daily at work so of course it spills into my personal life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I can't help it. *I use the APIE (assess,plan, implement, evaluate) process on a daily at work so of course it spills into my personal life.*


 
Shay72

Gurl....I 'admire' how you APIE Your Stash!  Seriously. 

You never get all willy-nilly buying stuff.  You just handle your business.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That DC'er is the Business  I think You'll Love it!
> 
> I might pick up some and another Luscious when/if CM has another 20% Sale or if BM has a Good Sale.


i might use the bee mine deep conditioner this weekend instead of just having it sit there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair -  Thanks, girl!!!!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I want to try out the dumb blonde you sent me.  Do you use moisture after it.  I wonder if I can use it alone.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay, *do you think HV will have something either around Mothers Day or Memorial Day?*
> 
> What Say You?



Didn't you just get a haul from BJ the other day??  
...I hope she does soon, cuz I need more pH Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I want to try out the dumb blonde you sent me.  Do you use moisture after it.  I wonder if I can use it alone.



mkd - you know I use moisture after any type of protein or reconstructor. But thats just by choice/superstition . The Dumb Blonde is one I actually used with nothing but a quick rinse after. I think once you rinse it, you'll see and probably won't want to use anything else.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I can't help it. I use the *APIE (assess,plan, implement, evaluate) process* on a daily at work so of course it spills into my personal life.



I need this process in my life!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, do you DC with it?


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all I know you don't like Miss Jessie's, but I used the following line up

1. Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
2.  Rapid Recovery Treatment
3.  Bear Fruit Hair (African Export Leave-in
4.  Curly Meringue

Here are the results.  I  my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, do you DC with it?



Yeah, I usually leave it on for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb - do you use that African Export leave in often? Is it really moisturizing?


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 this was my first time using it.  I think it's very moisturizing.  My hair is really soft.  I hear complaints about Miss Jessie's being very drying.  I was with friends tonight and they said "This the best your hair as looked."  It is super shiny!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i don't have to work tonight. I chose to go in early sunday. I will only cowash today and detangle and moisturize my hair. I won't dc today, it has gotten really cold outside and we are supposed to get snow tomorrow. Yuck.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> Y'all I know you don't like Miss Jessie's, but I used the following line up
> 
> 1. Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
> 2. Rapid Recovery Treatment
> 3. Bear Fruit Hair (African Export Leave-in
> 4. Curly Meringue
> 
> Here are the results. I  my hair.


 
bronzebomb thats beautiful! I love your hair too! You know I am a Miss Jessie's fan - even though a year ago I turned my nose up at her products and now they are staples! The meringue makes my curls look like that! The different results that each curl cream gives is amazing! I never wanted to try her DC'er or shampoos though...I may be trying the super sweetback soon though

I know you love Carol's Daughter. I have the hair milk and lite but havent tried it and the khoret amen shampoo and the Disney detangling condish but neither are worth a repurchase for me. What do you love/dislike from her line?


----------



## natura87

Twists are in. Sesame oil is gone. I made the twists really small so they should last for a while. I am thinking about wearing twists and twistouts consistently until the summer.to gt some more growth. No particular reason why, just becuase.


----------



## natura87

I have never tried Carols Daughter and i dont think I ever will. I was recently in Sephora and I saw the products. I was perturbed by the prices and the size. Maybe its the thrifty PJ in me but I just dont like paying out the for products that have subpar ingredients, stink and just look waxy. I admit the products looked nice from the outside but the smells made me gag, product was seperating and it just rubbed me the wrong way. 

What happened to Carols Daughter ? I heard her products were really good...


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 

Carol's Daughter is a favorite. I don't know why...Maybe because it was my first.

I still use the Healthy Hair butter, the Hair Mimosa, Black Vanilla Leave-in Conditioner, Loc Butter, the Hair Elixir and Balm.

Although I won't repurchase any time soon, it's one product that has not spoiled and I purchased them all in 2007.  I do not like the Hair Milk and I have not tried the shampoo and conditioner.  The only item that I have repurchased is the Black Vanilla Leave-in Spray (Conditioner).

As for Miss Jessie's, OMGoodness, I love the scents (on all the products).  Miss Jessie's products give me a finished look.  All other products give me that natural bushy look with frizz.  But, I will never pay full price, I'll have to use the BOGO in December.  If they do away with it...They have lost a customer. There is nothing in their line that's worth full price! Nothing!

BTW, I think I am getting the Malaysian Kinky Curly hair from Mane Depot.  I'm waiting for Ediese to send me the referral.  I think I want lots of hair this summer...I hope I don't pass out.


----------



## bronzebomb

natura87 said:


> I have never tried Carols Daughter and i dont think I ever will. I was recently in Sephora and I saw the products. I was perturbed by the prices and the size. Maybe its the thrifty PJ in me but I just dont like paying out the for products that have subpar ingredients, stink and just look waxy. I admit the products looked nice from the outside but the smells made me gag, product was seperating and it just rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> What happened to Carols Daughter ? I heard her products were really good...


 
yep the Healthy Hair butter did seperate...but I stirred it up, and used it!

The only natural products that have not seperated on me are:

Qhemet Biologics AOHC & BRBC
AfroVeda Curl Define
Komaza Care

Even one of my staples, Oyin, seperates.


----------



## chebaby

today i cleansed my hair with AIAN coconut co wash conditioner. what i like about this is that it is actually a cleanser and not a conditioner. reminds me of shampoo bars as far as how my hair feels after i use it. i love this cleanser. and this huge jar will last forever.
the texture and look of it is just like CURLS coconut sublime conditioner which yall know i love.
i wore a naked wash and go today and people commented that they dont like it. i find that so funny because i dont care. i love my naked wash and go. and my hair is so soft even though i didnt follow up with a conditioner.

tomorrow im wearing another naked wash and go.


----------



## chebaby

i hear carols daughter has a monoi repairing line of products coming out. i will purchase it if the ingredients look good. since it says repairing i hope one of the products is a hair mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -  *Thanks, girl!!!!*


 
Brownie518

You got it Cuz



mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I want to try out the dumb blonde you sent me. Do you use moisture after it. I wonder if I can use it alone.*


 


Brownie518 said:


> Didn't you just get a haul from BJ the other day??
> ...I hope she does soon, cuz I need more pH Rinse.


 
..... Uhh....Yep!  And it was a BIG ONE



Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - *you know I use moisture after any type of protein or reconstructor. But thats just by choice/superstition . The Dumb Blonde is one I actually used with nothing but a quick rinse after. I think once you rinse it, you'll see and probably won't want to use anything else.*


 
mkd What she said (bolded).  I always follow up with Moisture.  I normally DC afterwards.  But alot of you all use Okra and don't DC afterwardserplexed  I DC after that one too (just out of habit I guess).



Brownie518 said:


> *I need this process in my life! *


 
Gurl....Me Too!  Shay72 don't play


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start. I wanted to take the time to Formally Apologize to @Ltown about the other day and also everyone in this thread. 

I went after her a little _'hard'_ and don't want to be offensive to anyone. So my Apologies to All. 

So @Ltown please forgive me and come back. (Although I can't guarantee it will never happen again) And I'm just being honest.

In other hair news: I used up a BFH Mango Macadamia to co-wash with and I am under the dryer with Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor. 

I think I have about 2-3 wash days before I self-relax, so I wanna get those Protein Rx's in there as much as possible.


----------



## Brownie518

I am sooo tired right now. I think I'm gonna have to take a nap real quick. 
I did so much shopping today, it was ridiculous.  I really need to do like La and go on a Don't-Buy-Sht type of no buy for a while. I really do.  

Anywho, I won't be doing my hair again until Sunday morning. Until then, I'll be using Follicle Booster, emu on my ends, and probably some Marula Hemp Balm.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, you hair is like mine when it comes to protein. i dont think you need to follow dumb blond with a moisturizing conditioner because dumb blond is much like joico k pack and i never followed that with moisture once i realized i didnt have to.

tonight im going to slather my hair in vatika frosting(i did this last night and even though i slept with my hair out on a cotton pillow i woke to soft oily hair) again and then cleanse with the ASIAN again but this time follow up with curls sublime. wear a naked wash and go and call it a day.

i didnt make it to the natural store today but i may end up not going. i really dont want anything except my yellow shea butter so ill get that tomorrow. i have a mix in mind i want to try.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.....Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start. I wanted to take the time to Formally Apologize to @Ltown about the other day and also everyone in this thread.
> 
> I went after her a little _'hard'_ and don't want to be offensive to anyone. So my Apologies to All.
> 
> So @Ltown please forgive me and come back. (Although I can't guarantee it will never happen again) And I'm just being honest.
> 
> In other hair news: I used up a BFH Mango Macadamia to co-wash with and I am under the dryer with Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor.
> 
> I think I have about 2-3 wash days before I self-relax, so I wanna get those Protein Rx's in there as much as possible.


 did Ltown say she wasnt coming back?
it really was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I am sooo tired right now. I think I'm gonna have to take a nap real quick.
> *I did so much shopping today, it was ridiculous.  I really need to do like La and go on a Don't-Buy-Sht type of no buy for a while. I really do.  *
> 
> Anywho, I won't be doing my hair again until Sunday morning. Until then, I'll be using Follicle Booster, emu on my ends, and probably some Marula Hemp Balm.


 
Brownie518

Hey!!!!! I'm doing a NO-BUY Too!  See.....I can't get No Love! 

Hmp.  I might as well buy, buy, buy. La Colocha ain't the only one on a no-buy nothing

You see that chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did Ltown say she wasnt coming back?
> *it really was just a misunderstanding*.


 
chebaby

No....But she hasn't stopped by for a minute.erplexed

Yeah....it WAS    ......  Dana is really Jasmine's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che:  Thanks for that Review on the ASIAN. 

I still have yet to crack the Lid on Mine.

Sounds like it's nice.  I know Fab loves it and mkd had alot of good things to say about the Cleansing Pudding.

Can't wait to try them both.  I wanna try that Elation Hydration too.  Sounds Delish!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey!!!!! I'm doing a NO-BUY Too!  See.....I can't get No Love!
> 
> Hmp.  I might as well buy, buy, buy. @La Colocha ain't the only one on a no-buy nothing
> 
> You see that @chebaby


i know they giving La all the love. nobody notices that T and I have been no buying? huh? no one noticed?


----------



## chebaby

curlmart has 15% off and a few new products(at least thats what the email said).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey!!!!! I'm doing a NO-BUY Too!  See.....I can't get No Love!
> 
> Hmp.  I might as well buy, buy, buy. @La Colocha ain't the only one on a no-buy nothing
> 
> You see that @chebaby





chebaby said:


> i know they giving La all the love. nobody notices that T and I have been no buying? huh? no one noticed?



.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> .......


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  I should just start buyin' stuff'......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  I should just start buyin' stuff'......


i put the curlmart note up for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i put the curlmart note up for you*


 
chebaby  Girl...STOP  Imma stick it on out. May 1st.  And this it's on like Popcorn j/k

I know 1 thang.....this Jasmine Hello Suga' smells datbomb.com

Imma hafta' get Claudie to make me 1 or 2 Hello Sugar items soon.

Now I wish I woulda' ordered a bunch of Jasmines in Hello Sugar


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Girl...STOP  Imma stick it on out. May 1st.  And this it's on like Popcorn j/k
> 
> I know 1 thang.....this Jasmine Hello Suga' smells datbomb.com
> 
> Imma hafta' get Claudie to make me 1 or 2 Hello Sugar items soon.
> 
> Now I wish I woulda' ordered a bunch of Jasmines in Hello Sugar


is that what you sent me? hello sugar? i cant place the smell but i love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i*s that what you sent me? hello sugar? i cant place the smell but i love it*


 
@chebaby

No, I don't know what that one is. I had a Passionfruit Guava, White Pear, Raspberry Lemonade, Pink Cotton-Candy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I don't know what that one is.  I had a Passionfruit Guava, White Pear, Raspberry Lemonade, Pink Cotton-Candy.


ok out of these im almost certain its either raspberry lemonade or pink cotton candy. it has a very "pink" smell to it. if you can imagine what pink smells like lol. and it smells really very sugary.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. Nothing new in hair news. Oh wait, I found an old bottle of V05 Moisture Milks Honey Dew Smoothie and clawd hammercy  I forgot how much I loved the smell of that con and the way it makes my hair feel! I don't think I have any more, and I'm sure they discontinued that particular one. I needs me some mo'. I'm STILL trying to use up my EMB so I used that first then the V05. My curls were happy. 

I wanna buy something today, but nothing is calling me. What is wrong?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Girl...STOP  Imma stick it on out. May 1st.  And this it's on like Popcorn j/k
> 
> I know 1 thang.....this Jasmine *Hello Suga'* smells datbomb.com
> 
> Imma hafta' get Claudie to make me 1 or 2 Hello Sugar items soon.
> 
> Now I wish I woulda' ordered a bunch of Jasmines in Hello Sugar


Look here I wonder if it's the same scent?


----------



## Shay72

I  the Hello Sugar scent too. I have my Claudie's Shea Pomade and a recent Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse in Hello Sugar. I bought two Hello Sugars from that site robot posted awhile ago. I'm good on that scent .


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i wore a naked wash and go today and people commented that they dont like it. i find that so funny because i dont care. i love my naked wash and go. and my hair is so soft even though i didnt follow up with a conditioner.
> 
> tomorrow im wearing another naked wash and go.


People act like you need their reassurance if something looks good or not. 



Eisani said:


> Look here I wonder if it's the same scent?


It is. This all started when I figured out that Sunshine based her "Hello Sweet Thang" scent on her favorite Bath & Body Works scent. Then I figured out she must have meant Hello Sugar which was discontinued. Then robot found where we could still get the spray. Then Brownie or LC asked Jasmine to provide the scent and she did. Whew....


----------



## Charz

@curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913

was able to ship today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> was able to ship today!


 
Thanks Charz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Look here I wonder if it's the same scent?


 
Eisani

It smells A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!  Since it is, and You "Mix" I would get it.



Shay72 said:


> *I  the Hello Sugar scent too. I have my Claudie's Shea Pomade *and a recent Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse in Hello Sugar. I bought two Hello Sugars from that site robot posted awhile ago. *I'm good on that scent* .


 
Shay72

I have the Claudie Shea Pomade in H.S. too  Imma have her do me something else.  Like maybe the DC'er and something

I'm mad I only have 1 Jasmine Hello Sugars (even if it is a 16 ounce Jar)



Shay72 said:


> *It is. This all started when I figured out that Sunshine based her "Hello Sweet Thang" scent on her favorite Bath & Body Works scent. Then I figured out she must have meant Hello Sugar which was discontinued. Then robot found where we could still get the spray. Then Brownie or LC asked Jasmine to provide the scent and she did. Whew....*


 
Good Job Shay because it's amazing.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> It smells A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!  Since it is, and You "Mix" I would get it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> I have the Claudie Shea Pomade in H.S. too  Imma have her do me something else.  Like maybe the DC'er and something
> 
> I'm mad I only have 1 Jasmine Hello Sugars (even if it is a 16 ounce Jar)
> 
> 
> Good Job Shay because it's amazing.


 I hear ya. I found raspberry lemonade too.

ETA: I bought them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I hear ya. I found raspberry lemonade too.
> 
> ETA: *I bought them *


 
Eisani

You's the OG of the PJ's     "Original Gangsta'"

Let us know how you base them up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Hydratherma Naturals Protein Leave In ---- Have Back Ups of Da' Back Up.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> You's the OG of the PJ's     "Original Gangsta'"
> 
> Let us know how you base them up!


IDareT'sHair don't I know it lol. I'm going to try them in my own mixes and the bases I have. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

I am going to use the dumb blonde by itself next week.   I think it should be ok. Okra works for me like that so I will give it a shot.  I am DC right now with giovanni xtreme protein.  I am going to twist with KBB milk and I am not sure what else.  Maybe bee mine curly butter.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I like all the asian stuff I have tried.   I need to try the coconut co wash con and I am thinking about trying the twist defining cream.  Fab gave me samples of all the stuff she has.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I like all the asian stuff I have tried.   I need to try the coconut co wash con and I am thinking about trying the twist defining cream.  Fab gave me samples of all the stuff she has.


yea so far i like it. i think i will end up purchasing the moisturizer and twisting cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair don't I know it lol. *I'm going to try them in my own mixes and the bases I have. I'll keep ya posted.*


 
@Eisani

What _Conditioners_ do you have the Base(s) For? I know on NC they busted errbody out ..... ....... 

Errr 'alledged' Base User

I did buy the Hairveda Green Tea Butter (Base), but I still rather give BJ my moneeeee

........

Jasmine also had a delicious smelling Mango something....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea so far i like it. i think i will end up purchasing the moisturizer and twisting cream.


 
chebaby

I had the Double Butter and the Hair Milk but Sold them 

I may get them again maybe around BF.

Imma get that Elation Hydration SOON tho'.


----------



## mkd

i used the asian twisting cream on one twist and i could tell my hair wasn't going to like it so I stopped.  I will see what that one twist looks like when I take them down tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> i used the asian twisting cream on one twist and i could tell my hair wasn't going to like it so I stopped. I will see what that one twist looks like when I take them down tomorrow.


 
@mkd

I want the Leave-In, but I said I wasn't buying anymore Leave-Ins  

So, maybe I'll just put it on my list for sometime later.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I want the Leave-In, but I said I wasn't buying anymore Leave-Ins
> 
> So, maybe I'll just put it on my list for sometime later.


The leave in reminds me of SSI coco cream leave in.  Its nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *The leave in reminds me of SSI coco cream leave in. Its nice.*


 
mkd

Gurl....why you tell me that? ........ 

I definitely want to try it now.


----------



## chebaby

yall make me want all these ASIAN products now. double butter, twisting cream and leave in.


----------



## Shay72

I'm getting bored....I need a new product line to try out. I know I can hang one more leg (through June) in Charz challenge but another 6 months IDK. For me it's not necessarily that I wanna buy a bunch of stuff. I'm just spoiled and don't want to have to follow rules. We'll see. I feel like the challenge has really helped so I have until June to make my decision. Besides I really like doing what I said I would do but I do have a tendency to be too hard on myself too. So....


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i am not liking the hair dew that much anymore. It doesn't work for me like it used to, idk why. Last night i cowashed and used some and hated it. I then washed my hair again with shampoo and just left some conditioner in and seal with oil. I am starting to get tired of these hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas!

Just used Hydratherma Lotion, Protein L-I to moisturize.  Will seal with a bit of oil later on.

Other than that, nothing much.  Haven't used up anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm getting bored....I need a new product line to try out.* I know I can hang one more leg (through June) in Charz challenge but another 6 months IDK. For me it's not necessarily that I wanna buy a bunch of stuff. I'm just spoiled and don't want to have to follow rules. We'll see. I feel like the challenge has really helped so I have until June to make my decision. Besides I really like doing what I said I would do but I do have a tendency to be too hard on myself too. So....


 
Shay72

What are some "New Lines" you'd be willing to try?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> What are some "New Lines" you'd be willing to try?


@IDareT'sHair
I have a line in mind. It is new. I know ya'll don't like to try the untested handmade vendors. I'm like Charz, it needs to be something a little different than what other folks are doing for me to give it a try. I feel this line is like that. If I'm not liking the Memorial Day sales, I will try this line. I'm not posting it to tempt folks on the no buy. If you wanna know, pm me. Besides this line I just want to stick with my current vendors. I am thinking of going back to buying Shikai products that I can get at Safeway. Just something else I can get on the ground if needed. I also like that it is ayurvedic and uses my favorite powder, amla.


----------



## Charz

i made some hot tortilla soup and frozen margaritas with my vitamix and it was the ish.


----------



## Shay72

I am trying a high puff today because my crown is a lot looser curl pattern than the rest of my hair. I be looking like a mix of Buckwheat & Alfalfa. I like the high puff. I'm just wondering if this pantyhose will hold my hair while exercising and shoot you can see the pantyhose. When I see others use it you can't see it. Oh well...I figure it's like I always say "I'm like no other".


----------



## natura87

I hate how my my hair feels. Its too limp and thin. I've got to fix this ASAP.


----------



## chebaby

hi all my little hair friends
im tempted to do a quick deep condition today because i slept  with my hair out two days in a row with naked hair. itsa dry mess. but im being lazy so ill just co wash with curls sublime and use a leave in. im not sure what leave in ill use. its raining all day today and then cj beauticurls leave in has a bunch of butters in it and no glycerin so maybe ill use that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey!!!!! I'm doing a NO-BUY Too!  See.....I can't get No Love!
> 
> Hmp.  I might as well buy, buy, buy. @La Colocha ain't the only one on a no-buy nothing
> 
> You see that @chebaby





chebaby said:


> i know they giving La all the love. nobody notices that T and I have been no buying? huh? no one noticed?




...to both of ya'll!! 

We noticed but La goes hard. I need to get down like that.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> People act like you need their reassurance if something looks good or not.
> 
> 
> It is. This all started when I figured out that Sunshine based her "Hello Sweet Thang" scent on her favorite Bath & Body Works scent. Then I figured out she must have meant Hello Sugar which was discontinued. Then robot found where we could still get the spray.* Then Brownie or LC asked Jasmine to provide the scent and she did.* Whew....



...I know I requested that she add that scent and it was on after that. I have every item that I've ever gotten from her in Hello Sugar.  And no one else seems to be able to make it smell as good as she does.  I have body wash, mist, cream soap, cream scrub, exfoliating gel, perfume roll on, shea butter, shea souffle, and lotion in that scent.  That one, and the Tahitian Vanilla!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  I should just start buyin' stuff'......





chebaby said:


> i put the curlmart note up for you



See!!!! Thats what I'm talkin about!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *See!!!! Thats what I'm talkin about!!*


 
Brownie518

Oh Hush Ms. Sassy! ..... *who that sound like?*

I was just playin'.  I ain't buying nothin'. 

But I am fittna' jump on them Nioxin Vitamins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

What Ya'll Up to?  I just finished M&S'ing.  Thinking about my Regi for next week.  I am off next Thurs & Friday and the following week YAY!

I will be relaxing on the 27th or somewhere around there (hopefully).  

So, I'm thinking about the next 2-3 washdays leading up to.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Oh Hush Ms. Sassy!* ..... *who that sound like?*
> 
> I was just playin'.  I ain't buying nothin'.
> 
> But I am fittna' jump on them Nioxin Vitamins.



 You funny!!! 

What you doin? I'm sitting here with some oils on my head, listening to Hot97 and watching some movie on TVOne...

My crown is really dry right now. I just noticed it the other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You funny!!! *
> 
> *What you doin? I'm sitting here with some oils on my head, listening to Hot97 and watching some movie on TVOne...*
> 
> *My crown is really dry right now. I just noticed it the other day*.


 
Brownie518   

I thought you were gone be watching B-Ball & getting _*cough cough*_ massaged   .......

What do plan to do to "remedy" that dry crown area?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought you were gone be watching B-Ball & *getting *cough cough*massaged*    .......
> 
> What do plan to do to "remedy" that dry crown area?



 We watched the playoffs all day. I did my own massage last night, thank you very much!  (still don't sound right)

I'm not sure what I'll do about my crown.I have a few ideas, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair feels really good altho' I'm about 10 weeks Post. 

Doesn't look like much, but it feels good.  I'm kinda getting use to Cathy Howse UBH.  I'll do one more UBH before relaxing.

I'll be doing my Tuesday/Friday wash-day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm not sure what I'll do about my crown.I have a few ideas, though.*


 
Brownie518

Make Notes (in case I need the information later) You know I rely on your ideas!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My Hair feels really good* altho' I'm about 10 weeks Post.
> 
> Doesn't look like much, but it feels good.  I'm kinda getting use to Cathy Howse UBH.  I'll do one more UBH before relaxing.
> 
> I'll be doing my Tuesday/Friday wash-day.



Thats good! I remember when I finally saw that my hair was truly getting  'healthy.'  Shoot, my hair was chewed up when I first came here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Thats good! I remember when I finally saw that my hair was truly getting 'healthy.'  Shoot, my hair was chewed up when I first came here.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl.........  You ain't said nothin' but a word.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> What _Conditioners_ do you have the Base(s) For? I know on NC they busted errbody out ..... .......
> 
> Errr 'alledged' Base User
> 
> I did buy the Hairveda Green Tea Butter (Base), but I still rather give BJ my moneeeee
> 
> ........
> 
> Jasmine also had a delicious smelling Mango something....


So far I've tried the avocado & silk base (meh), shea rinse and shea souffle. Umm yea, that thread was some good readin, but you can't even knock the hustle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> So far I've tried the avocado & silk base (meh), shea rinse and shea souffle. *Umm yea, that thread was some good readin, but you can't even knock the hustle*


 
Eisani

Yeah...they told all the "Secrets" and they gave up alot of good information about alot of products.  They Dug Up Errrrthang

If I was a Mixin' Kinda Woman, I woulda' been all over that.  But I want it all put together when it arrives.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Yeah...they told all the "Secrets" and they gave up alot of good information about alot of products.  They Dug Up Errrrthang
> *
> If I was a Mixin' Kinda Woman, I woulda' been all over that.  But I want it all put together when it arrives*.


And this right here is why there will always be a demand! Not everyone feels like doin alla dat so I don't see anything wrong with it but I do have a problem with deceptive advertising and labeling


----------



## Priss Pot

Friday, I did my usual routine, except this time I sealed with coconut oil instead of just using KCKT alone.  I guess I used too much coconut oil (it's so light, though) cause my braid-out came out crunchy as heck with a slight jheri curl look to it .  Even my trusty shea butter couldn't relieve the crunch.  Either I used too much coconut oil or coconut oil just works better on dry hair for me.  I'm thinking maybe I used too much because I've done a twist-out using my Darcy's Botanicals Oil (which is a Coconut/Jojoba mix) with no problem at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas! 

Ya'll must be still getting your Beauty Sleep.

Just Moisturized & Sealed with HTN Lotion & Oil.


----------



## chebaby

hi all
im about to do my hair to get it out the way. im just going to wet my hair and deep condition with heat using mhc olive you. then i will braid with either dew and shine and define of bee mine luscious and curly butter. both are calling me lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hi all*
> *im about to do my hair to get it out the way*. im just going to wet my hair and deep condition with heat using mhc olive you. then i will braid with either dew and shine and define of bee mine luscious and curly butter. both are calling me lol.


 
@chebaby

Mornin' Lady! When are you getting started?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Mornin' Lady! When are you getting started?


morning
i said now but im still laying in the bed its hard to roll out lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> morning
> *i said now but im still laying in the bed its hard to roll out lmao.*


 
chebaby

Gurll.....Who You Tellin'? 

I'm still in mine too. I've been up tho'

I did get up and M&S first


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurll.....Who You Tellin'?
> 
> I'm still in mine too. I've been up tho'
> 
> *I did get up and M&S first*


lol
i woke up extra early today. seemed like i could hear every little noise in the house. everything was exaggerated


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol
> i woke up extra early today. seemed like i could hear every little noise in the house. everything was exaggerated


 
chebaby

So...When are you hittin' up that Natural Store?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to cowash today, leave in a bit of conditioner and seal with oil. I am done with my other products for a while. I need a break from them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...When are you hittin' up that Natural Store?


i have no idea. i do know later today im gonna go get my shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, going to cowash today, leave in a bit of conditioner and seal with oil.* I am done with my other products for a while. I need a break from them*.


 
@La Colocha

Moring La!

I was going to mention that yesterday, that maybe you outta leave Daddy alone for a minute then come back to it. Ya'll Been Wearin' Him Out....

I always re-discover that I love my products once I use some other things and then come back & re-visit them.  

That's another reason I know I wouldn't be happy using 1 thing all the time. That just wouldn't work for me.

I gotta have that variety.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Moring La!
> 
> I was going to mention that yesterday, that maybe you outta leave Daddy alone for a minute then come back to it. Ya'll Been Wearin' Him Out....
> 
> I always re-discover that I love my products once I come use some other things and then re-visit them.
> 
> That's another reason I know I wouldn't be happen using 1 thing all the time. That just wouldn't work for me.
> 
> I gotta have that variety.



I'm going to leave everything alone for a while and just use conditioner and oil, i am truly over these products. Something always happens every time i find my staples, i am sick of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I'm going to leave everything alone for a while *and just use conditioner and oil*, i am truly over these products. Something always happens every time i find my staples, i am sick of it.


 
La Colocha

Who Dis' msa?????   

I feel you tho'.  At least you know your hair responds well to this regi.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Who Dis' msa?????
> 
> I feel you tho'.  At least you know your hair responds well to this regi.



Conditioner and oil, not water and oil, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Conditioner and oil, *not water and oil, lmao*.


 
La Colocha

   That Po' Chile Wo' Out some Wata' & Oil.

*i miss her tho'*


----------



## mkd

hey ladies.  How is everyone doing?  La, i totally understand what you mean.  I have to step away from the dew for a minute too.  Its just not all that for me.  I have a bottle that i haven't opened yet and after its gone, I will reassess whether its something  I will buy again.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> That Po' Chile Wo' Out some Wata' & Oil.
> 
> *i miss her tho'*



I miss her too, i hope she is doing ok. It would be so simple to use just oil and water but i can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if KBB Sold outta that Mask on CM w/that 15% New15 Coupon-Code?

I tried to make a 'fake cart' after the _Spirit Of_ @chebaby posted that mess.....and of course the KBB was OOS. I got the CM e-mail too.

I wonder if it was out prior to the 15% or after  Knowing her she mighta' tagged it OOS so folx couldn't get it for 15% off ........ 

Good thang I ain't buyin' nothin'.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah if I stuck with water and oil I would figure I might as well not do anything and I would be back in the same boat. Damaged, chewed up hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I miss her too, i hope she is doing ok. *It would be so simple to use just oil and water but i can't.*


 
La Colocha

Hmp.

Just like it would be simple for me to use 1 or 2 lines....but I can't (and don't want to)  

I'm bored silly right now with HTN, but I like it and Imma keep using it until May 1st.

Then Imma switch to HV and come back to HTN for the Fall/Winter.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Just like it would be simple for me to use 1 or 2 lines....but I can't (and don't want to)
> 
> I'm bored silly right now with HTN, but I like it and Imma keep using it until May 1st.
> 
> Then Imma switch to HV and come back to HTN for the Fall/Winter.



I wish i could find 1 line that worked for me constantly, so i can quit wasting all this money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I wish i could find 1 line that worked for me constantly, so i can quit wasting all this money*.


 
@La Colocha

Don't you still think even if you did find 1 Line that worked consistently for you....._Da' Spurrt_ would take over and you'd still be tryin' more stuff??? ...

I Do.erplexed 

I could possibly use Hairveda or She Scent It (or Komaza. BFH or HTN or Claudie) for errrthang, but I know I'd still be 'itchin' to buy/try something else.


----------



## SimJam

mornin ladies

I made the best "pudding" for my twists yesterday

1 part ecostyler gel
2 parts whipped shea butter
2 parts Darcys lemongrass transtioning creme (was looking for a way to use this up, my hair dosnt care for it)

only thing I'll change is reduce the amt of shea butter, was a just a bit too greasy.

I took this to the salon for my styist to use in my twists
when I do them myself I'll stick to my AOHC/ oyin BSP combo


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Don't you still think even if you did find 1 Line that worked consistently for you.....*Da' Spurrt would take over and you'd still be tryin' more stuff???* ...
> 
> I Do.erplexed
> 
> I could possibly use Hairveda or She Scent It (or Komaza. BFH or HTN or Claudie) for errrthang, but I know I'd still be 'itchin' to buy/try something else.



To the bolded, no i would not, i had my staples down and even when i came off the last no-buy the only thing new i tried was the shea moisture because it was bogo and i wanted to try it before. All these products are all the same the, just a different label on the container. I have been doing this almost 3 years and i am burned out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded, no i would not, i had my staples down and even when i came off the last no-buy *the only thing new i tried was the shea moisture because it was bogo and i wanted to try it before. All these products are all the same the, just a different label on the container. I have been doing this almost 3 years and i am burned out.*


 
I think Imma try the SM Restorative Exlir (Oil) at some point.  I also said the Purification Masque, but I doubt it.


----------



## chebaby

im finished my hair
i actually conditioned with darcys deep conditioner instead of mhc olive you because i havent used it in a while.i still like it.       
my hair is still coming out in clumps
i braided my hair with bee mine today instead of the dew. i forgot how much i love bee mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You got done quick Che!

Really sorry about what's going on with your Hair.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You got done quick Che!
> 
> Really sorry about what's going on with your Hair.erplexed


i love that it doesnt take me long to do my hair.

girl im so over worrying about this hair. i dont know whats going on with it but im going to treat it like everything else i hate dealing with and ignore it theres really nothing i can do. i dont put anything on my scalp so oil concoctions are out. 
i just hope i dont end up with bald spots.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I got that D24 Detangling Comb. I can't remember where you got yours from but I ordered from ebay. I'm hoping this will make the difference. I also ordered the close tooth and tight tooth detangler from Hairsense. I'll be damned if I will let this detangling get the best of me. I knew it would be an issue because it was when transitioning and I knew my curls would be tighter once the relaxed ends were gone but damn .


----------



## mkd

chebaby, sorry about the shedding.  I hope it stops soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I got that D24 Detangling Comb. I can't remember where you got yours from but I ordered from ebay. I'm hoping this will make the difference. I also ordered the close tooth and tight tooth detangler from Hairsense. I'll be damned if I will let this detangling get the best of me. I knew it would be an issue because it was when transitioning and I knew my curls would be tighter once the relaxed ends were gone but damn .



I hope you find something that works, you know the colochas ain't no joke they will take over your head and do what they want. Your hair is like mine and i can't use a comb anymore, i have tried it again and its a no go. I will hang on to the tt as long as i can but now i am starting to get worried. 

chebaby, i hope your hair gets better too, i can't think of anything you haven't tried that may help you. Sorry hun.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, just in here lurking and trying to catch up since I haven't been in a while. I thought I was going to wash my weave before the lil wayne concert yesterday but I didn't get a chance to...good thing I didn't because Im sure it smells like weed today - we went out afterwards last night and clearly people smoke whatever they want in the lounges...smh...I will wash today, don't know what I will use but I will let yall know how it turns out! Enjoy whats left of the weekend!


----------



## chebaby

i just came back from the bss lol. i purchased shea butter(not the brand i like. i guess they stopped selling it) i also picked up roots of nature feather whipped cream and butter whip coil cream.

tonight im going to make a shea butter for my ends. it will be shea butter, rose hip oil, coconut oil, hemp oil, and lemongrass oil. i though about adding carrot seed eo but i dont think i will this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I got that D24 Detangling Comb. I can't remember where you got yours from but I ordered from ebay. I'm hoping this will make the difference. I also ordered the close tooth and tight tooth detangler from Hairsense. I'll be damned if I will let this detangling get the best of me. I knew it would be an issue because it was when transitioning and I knew my curls would be tighter once the relaxed ends were gone but damn* .


 
Shay72

Please let me know how it works for you!  I haven't used my TT in awhile, I've been using this and it's been working great for me.  

Especially with the Double Row of teeth.  And using a Liquid Detangler has helped alot too.

I still like my Bone Combs(Dry Hair) But on "Wet/Damp" Hair the Denman has been a Lifesaver.

Keep me Posted.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...just saying Hi, now that everyone is gone. I'm here at work, listening to music. I have a meeting at 10.30 with this chick. I am in no mood. erplexed
I did use up a few things this week...Hydratherma Naturals SLS Free Cleanser, BFH Shea Mango Deep Tea Mask, Redken Deep Fuel, and a sample size of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat. 
I made a big list the other day of items I want to use up by June. I really need to get my stash down, even though it used to be MUCH bigger. I plan to not buy anything through May . If SSI has a sale, I will get a Marula Hemp and a 16 ounce Okra but that will be it. 
I am surprised I'm not tired of BFH yet. I have a LOT of it and I still love it (and still want more )


----------



## mkd

Does anyone remember if SSI had a sale for mother's day last year?


----------



## BrownBetty

I have been rocking a braid out for a while.  The dew is great at moisturizing and providing shine.  I am going to cowash tomorrow, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Priss Pot

I did my usual wash routine yesterday since my hair was feeling rather crunchy from using too much coconut oil. I used Giovanni Direct as a leave-in for this go 'round of my braidout, and just like the first time a couple weeks ago, it made my hair so much softer and silkier than the KCKT. I mean I still love the KCKT, but the Giovanni is creeping on up on my list.

ETA: I finally finished my bottle of TJ Nourish Shampoo and the 8oz jar of Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.  Now, I'll be moving onto my liter of Giovanni 50:50 shampoo that I bought back in Dec.


----------



## Charz

mkd yes she did.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. 

I couldnt find my Giovanni Poo so I clarified with a Suave poo (coconut). It was surprisingly moisturizing and made detangling a breeze. I finished a conditioner (I cant remember the name of it) and an Africa's Best Olive Oil DC.


----------



## Ese88

Hi ladies im back!!!!!!
I'm not back in the London but i couldn't wait anymore so i got my sis to pay for my subscription at home
Priss Pot Congrats on the engagement!
Im gonna take out these kinky twists soon and then im gonna give my hair a break coz i think my edges are getting stressed. I'm just gonna do twists on my own hair and wig it for as long as I can.
There are so many things on my wishlist to get now!


----------



## Ltown

Hi U1B1, long time MIA.  Just needed to chill.  Nothing new as usual with me, i did buy bogo shea moisture but that was to send to my sister if that count.


IDareT'sHair, thanks for the kind words boo!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just got back from watching the Boston marathon with the kids.

Charz I received my package today, thanks again.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i do not like my braid out today. i need to stop playing and go back to the dew. i said i would but didnt thats what i get lol. my hair is stiff, one braid was so tangled at the ends that i got frustrated and just ripped the knot out  im so over my hair right now.

tomorrow night i will shampoo my hair and condition with mhc olive you and then braid my hair with dew and shine and define and my new shea mix on my ends.
i didnt feel like melting my coconut oil so i just mixed hemp oil, rose hip oil and lemongrass eo.

im so tired of my hair that if i wasnt afraid to go bald around the edges id get extension braids put in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Everyone!  

I got an e-mail from LHCF saying my subscription renewal payment "Failed" 

Hmp.  I paid that back in February. 

Well...I just paid again, so Imma hafta' see what's up with that.erplexed  Hope I haven't paid twice.  I need answers.

Anyway, I just M&S'ed with HTN.  Can't wait until tomorrow's wash-day.  Not sure if I'll use up anything tho'.

Did anyone check Flash Wednesday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll

Where Errrbody at?

Let's Chat!


----------



## chebaby

im here
nothing much going on, just cant wait to do my hair over lol.
oh and of course im craving to buy something lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im here
> nothing much going on, just cant wait to do my hair over lol.
> *oh and of course im craving to buy something lol*.


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Since nobody was on here to keep me company...I loaded up a Huge Curlmart Cart

Noooooo I didn't get it.erplexed  But it was a nice one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I See BJ is having a "Butta' Sale" April 22nd - 24th.

Hmp.  I'd like to have some Almond Glaze.

How is the Whipped Clouds? Shay72


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Since nobody was on here to keep me company...I loaded up a Huge Curlmart Cart
> 
> Noooooo I didn't get it.erplexed  But it was a nice one.


i want some kbb that lady got me hooked lol. i used to stock up on her hair milk and cream every summer. i want to do it again


----------



## HarySituation

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> I got an e-mail from LHCF saying my subscription renewal payment "Failed"
> 
> Hmp. I paid that back in February.
> 
> Well...I just paid again, so Imma hafta' see what's up with that.erplexed Hope I haven't paid twice. I need answers.
> 
> Anyway, I just M&S'ed with HTN. Can't wait until tomorrow's wash-day. Not sure if I'll use up anything tho'.
> 
> *Did anyone check Flash Wednesday*?


 
lurker here  20% off $25 ,  Code "FLASH" , noon to 1 ..back to hiding..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HarySituation said:


> lurker here  20% off $25 , Code "FLASH" , noon to 1 ..back to hiding..


 
HarySituation

......Thanks Girl!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Don't feel bad T! Last night I was playing with a cart on Sage, can't wait til May - hopefully Sage will have the komaza DC back in stock by then when I come off of this "no-buy". It hasn't been 3 full weeks of my sew-in and Im ready to take it DOWN! I keep bargaining with myself to keep it just 6 weeks altogether instead of the full 8-9 weeks but even that is seeming a little far-fetched! Im ready to experiment with some wash and go's and play in some products lol! The only thing I have been using up with this style is conditioner - its the stylers that I need to really work on using up!

After reading mwedzi's thread on the TT and seeing Charz video and not to mention the split ends I had before I PS'd I am going to let my TT go and just detangle with my bone comb and modify my denman to get the shed hairs out...I will keep the TT just because though but I wont be using it on my natural hair - maybe weaves!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Don't feel bad T! Last night I was playing with a cart on Sage, can't wait til May - hopefully Sage will have the komaza DC back in stock by then when I come off of this "no-buy". It hasn't been 3 full weeks of my sew-in and Im ready to take it DOWN! I keep bargaining with myself to keep it just 6 weeks altogether instead of the full 8-9 weeks but even that is seeming a little far-fetched! Im ready to experiment with some wash and go's and play in some products lol! The only thing I have been using up with this style is conditioner - its the stylers that I need to really work on using up!
> 
> After reading mwedzi's thread on the TT and seeing Charz video and not to mention the split ends I had before I PS'd I am going to let my TT go and just detangle with my bone comb and modify my denman to get the shed hairs out...I will keep the TT just because though but I wont be using it on my natural hair - maybe weaves!


yea i see a lot of people backing away from the TT now. i been put it down, i didnt like the noise it made like crunching apples lmao.
i have so many knots on the ends of my hair i dont need splits on top of that. i see what people mean when they say long natural hair can get to you. i need another half inch before im bsl stretched so im not even super long but all of a sudden i cant wash and go everyday, knots knots and more knots and tangles out the ying yang its a mess. and i still want mbl hair


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I See BJ is having a "Butta' Sale" April 22nd - 24th.
> 
> Hmp. I'd like to have some Almond Glaze.
> 
> How is the Whipped Clouds? @Shay72


 
IDareT'sHair
H.A.T.E.D. it


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am kind of feeling KBB's sales this week.  She is coming out with a gel and she is giving samples tomorrow.  The 20% off on wednesday is decent too.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am kind of feeling KBB's sales this week.  She is coming out with a gel and she is giving samples tomorrow.  The 20% off on wednesday is decent too.


dang so now i dont know if i should order today, tomorrow or the next lmao. 
she was supposed to come out with a mango and argan oil hair cream and a hair spray so i wonder if shes going to release those and the gel all together.
i dont really like gels for much other than to slick my hair back but i would try hers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> H.A.T.E.D. it


 
Shay72

Welp.  Scratch that off my list.  Thanks Girl.

I ain't suppose to be buying nothing anyway, although I do want a jar of AG.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll! Just sitting here at work. I just got here and I'm tired already. I look it, too .

@Ltown -  Nice to see you back in here!! 

What is this 'Butta sale?' 

ETA: BJ put a sample of the Thai Lemongrass soap in my box and that sht smelled good!! I was ready to eat it through the plastic!  I'll have to get some more of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Did you ever notify Claudie about that spill?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Did you ever notify Claudie about that spill?


 
Noooo! I forgot all about it! Im about to do it now! I will PM you the results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What is this 'Butta sale?'*


 
Brownie518

Check the Site:  AG, GTB, Whipped Gelly, Whipped Clouds etc.....


----------



## Ltown

I thought i ordered almond glaze during the last sale i may get some too, hey its close to the end of the month, can't take it no more with the no buy.  I'm better with buy less don't judge me


----------



## beautyaddict1913

BJ knows she could have sold those in that last sale - but she had em for like 3% off - I am not about to play with her during this no-buy lol!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> I thought i ordered almond glaze during the last sale i may get some too, hey its close to the end of the month, can't take it no more with the no buy. * I'm better with buy less don't judge me*



 Girl, we'd all have nerve judging that!!   I'll be saying the same thing soon, trying to not buy anything until June 

When did SSI say they were coming out with the new stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I thought i ordered almond glaze during the last sale i may get some too, *hey its close to the end of the month, can't take it no more with the no buy. I'm better with buy less don't judge me*


 
Ltown  I feel You Girl.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *BJ knows she could have sold those in that last sale - but she had em for like 3% off - *I am not about to play with her during this no-buy lol!


 
beautyaddict1913

ITA  I think the Shipping is like $10 bucks.  I may pass.


----------



## chebaby

there is a girl on youtube that ive been watching for more than a year and her hair does not seem to retain much at all.


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna go back to a wash and go puff every other day. i miss it. and i think i retained more hair that way surprisingly lol.
im going to get all my co wash conditioners together tonight to get the ball rolling lol.

off the top of my head i have:
honey hemp
deva care one condition
aussi moist
kbb deep conditioner
jasmines shea rinse(which i will use as a leave in too)


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I think SSI's new stuff is coming out at the end of april.  The coco cream leave in is on sale right now but I want to wait until the curl cream comes out to order.  That leave in is giving me everything right now though.  KBB had my hair looking like sh&t this past weekend.


----------



## Shay72

I can't remember if I posted in here that I finished my Komaza Moku Hair Oil. It will be a repurchase. For some reason it seems I'm not using up that many products right now. I know it goes in spurts but of course I prefer the times when I am using up more.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

Today after work i will preoil my hair with last of my ceramides oil mixture, dc kbb, never tried it yet.   Don't need to buy anymore of all the oils.  I have grapeseed, kukui, sunflower left. I have lots of avacodo oils and other hair oils.  I don't want to wait 20 days  for hv almond glaze really pomades like that should be already made.  Anyone know of a pomade on the ground that i can get?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown have u tried the MHC grease? Thats at ur natural store lol! 

Curl Junkie sale April 22 and 23 - 20% off $50 or more...free shipping on orders of $100 or more....


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown have u tried the MHC grease? Thats at ur natural store lol!
> 
> beautyaddict1913; good looking out I am going to visit it to find something may revisit Darcy's too. I have something at home from MHC but dont' recall the name I'll report about it later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening DivasOfHair!

Hope errbody's evenin' is off to a Great Start.  I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse UBH (No Plastic Cap).  I co-washed with Jasmines....I think Brown Sugar & Fig maybe?erplexed  

It smells delish.  It smells like BSP on _Steroids_, so, if you don't like the smell of BSP, you prolly wouldn't like this.

I will Steam with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm in a few.  Will be self-relaxing on the 27th, so I'll do 1 mo' wash and Protein Rx again on Friday.


----------



## Shay72

Finally picked up my Shea Moisture box from the condo office . Now it is sitting on the couch with my unopened Hairveda box . I will open up the shea moisture box though bc I want to dc with the masque tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, nothing going on here. Just checking in, going to cowash tomorrow and finish a bottle of vo5. A week and a half until my no-buy is over, still going strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, nothing going on here. Just checking in, going to cowash tomorrow and finish a bottle of vo5. *A week and a half until my no-buy is over, still going strong.*


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  Me Too  (Nobody cares about my little raggedy no-buy)

Although, I have quite a list for May  I'm getting those Vitamins. 

I'll skip HV AG.erplexed  I'll pick it up on the next Sale.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  Me Too  (*Nobody cares about my little raggedy no-buy*)
> 
> Although, I have quite a list for May  I'm getting those Vitamins.
> 
> I'll skip HV AG.erplexed  I'll pick it up on the next Sale.



Girl what are you talking about, you are doing this for yourself and no one else. You reap the benefits. I know i have saved a lot of money this month, don't know if i will continue into next month but i will have a grace period to think about purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl what are you talking about, you are doing this for yourself and no one else. You reap the benefits*. I know i have saved a lot of money this month, don't know if i will continue into next month but i will have a grace period to think about purchases.


 
@La Colocha  

Girl. I know. It's been a good break from the constant buying. Like I said before, I need to continue throughout the Summa'.(After I get those Vitamins).

I may just keep going for a while until a Really Good Sale really catches my eye.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I hope everyone is blessed. I've been lurking for the past few days and not doing much with my hair.

After some drama over at NC I'm just gonna stay here cuz I can't deal. Every now and then craziness jumps off.


----------



## Ltown

I check my stash and i have mhc whipped soy hair jelly it is suppose to be good for the edges so i will try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl....We you know we can be _"dramaful"_ too.  ......... 

Welcome Home!


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i went to the local natural store because i read on here that they had kbb.FALSE lmao. i went all the way out there for nothing. but i walked out with darcys daily leave in, hairveda whipped gelly and whipped clouds which smells funny lol. i also got cj curl rehab in strawberry ice cream and it smells amazing. oh and qhemet heavy cream.


----------



## chebaby

oh and last night i co washed and left in kbb deep conditioner in sultry sandalwood and that smell is sexy but strong. gave me the worst headache but my hair feels and looks nice. ill be wearing a puff all week as i miss co washing often.
im going to use curl rehab as a leave in as well as co wash and deep conditioner. the smell alone is intoxicating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and last night i co washed and left in kbb deep conditioner in sultry sandalwood and that smell is sexy but strong. gave me the worst headache but my hair feels and looks nice. ill be wearing a puff all week as i miss co washing often.
> im going to use *curl rehab* as a leave in as well as co wash and deep conditioner. *the smell alone is intoxicating.*


 
chebaby

Hi Girl!  I was just getting ready to ask where you were

I have the Rehab is Strawberry Ice Cream Too.

That's too bad the Natural Store didn't have what you wanted


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Girl!  I was just getting ready to ask where you were
> 
> I have the Rehab is Strawberry Ice Cream Too.
> 
> That's too bad the Natural Store didn't have what you wanted


i had today off but had to wake up super early so i was knocked out most of the evening lol.
girl people need to check their info before they put it on the net because pjs like me react. i read it on here, looked at the time and was like "i got 1 hour before the store closes"i need help lol.
ETA: and it takes 45 minutes to get there so yea.... i should have called first.


----------



## Brownie518

Evenin', ladies! I'm here at work, just relaxing. My last night for the week. 

Is anyone gonna get anything in the Flash sale tomorrow? Does anyone use her body stuff? I don't think I've ever read a review of it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey There Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girl...My Last Day is tomorrow! We get Thursday, Good Friday and Monday off. And Imma just ride that week on out.

I haven't purchased any KBB Body Products. I'm not going get anything from _Flash Wednesday_ this time. I bought a coupla' Masques from CM a while back so I'm good.

I did my hair tonight. Didn't use up anything. Oh Well, maybe next wash day. I'll be prepping for my Relaxer Friday. i.e. Clarifying, Protein Rx etc.....


----------



## chebaby

im not sure if i want to order kbb or not. i might wait until the local store gets it. except they might get ugly scents lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im not sure if i want to order kbb or not. i might wait until the local store gets it. *except they might get ugly scents lmao*.


 
chebaby

   Yeah Like Curlmart. 

Lavender Vanilla.  Really?  YUK


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Like Curlmart.
> 
> Lavender Vanilla.  Really?  YUK


girl i cant stand lav. vanilla. aint a thing about that smell vanilla lol. but then again i dont really like lavender at all.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey There Ms. B!



 Hey, girlie!! What's good? Are you gonna do another No Buy in May?  I am on from now until June 1...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i cant stand lav. vanilla. a*int a thing about that smell vanilla lol. but then again i dont really like lavender at all*.


 
chebaby

CM won't eva' hafta' worry 'bout me buying nothin'.... (except that Masque) because I think it's unscented anyway.

They can keep that mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girlie!! What's good? *Are you gonna do another No Buy in May? * I am on from now until June 1...erplexed


 
Brownie518

Maybe?  Imma jump on these Vitamins 1st tho'.  And I wanted that ASIAN Elation Hydration. 

So, I may do one, but start a week late (after I get these).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> CM won't eva' hafta' worry 'bout me buying nothin'.... (except that Masque) because I think it's unscented anyway.
> 
> They can keep that mess.


yes girl CM can keep that. now when they get pom. guava, luscious pear, cranberry cocktail or coco lime we can talk.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

What you all like from curl junkie? I'm thinking about ordering during their Easter sale since they're on my "to try" list


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, i was wondering the store had HV so if they are storing in the store do you all think the delivery is faster?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes girl CM can keep that. *now when they get pom. guava, luscious pear, cranberry cocktail or coco lime we can talk.*


 
chebaby

Really Girl.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> What you all like from curl junkie? I'm thinking about ordering during their Easter sale since they're on my "to try" list


curl junkie is an amazing line. 
my must haves are: hibiscus and banana honey butter leave in, hibiscus and banana deep fix, and if you like protein get the repair me. 
i also like the smoothing gelli(not sure if this is discontinued or not)
oh and you have to get the argan and olive conditioner because its new and will be sold out if you dont jump on it and its actually really good as a leave in.


on another note, i decided to put 3 coils in my hair with aloe gel just to see what they will look like when they dry. so far they are super cute.

if i really love the curl rehab i will get the huge bottle during the sale. i have enough of the other cj stuff.
i want the cccc but i hate the new brown and blue jar. i need the pink and white jar back


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Really Girl.erplexed


lmao you know i love sweet smells. that lav. vanilla gave me a headache when i first ordered it. my mom was like it smelled like bleach.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, i was wondering the store had HV so if they are storing in the store do you all think the delivery is faster?


probably because i know the shelf life is short. like 3-6 months so i hope they arent keeping it too long. but HV is located in md anyway so they can probably keep this store stocked pretty easily.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i asked the lady in the store if shes noticed the donna marie stuff always looks different and she said no so oh well.


----------



## mkd

evening ladies!

Brownie518, I need to go through some of these KBB milks I have before I order anything else.  And I want to order from SSI before KBB.  

Did you try the dew?


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> i went to the local natural store because i read on here that they had kbb.FALSE lmao. i went all the way out there for nothing. but i walked out with darcys daily leave in, hairveda whipped gelly and whipped clouds which smells funny lol. i also got cj curl rehab in strawberry ice cream and it smells amazing. oh and qhemet heavy cream.


 
The owner announced on fb that KBB was coming. I haven't seen her say it's there yet. What she did with Hairveda was say it was coming then came back and posted when it had arrived.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What you all like from curl junkie?* I'm thinking about ordering during their Easter sale since they're on my "to try" list


 
curlyhersheygirl

Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix
Moisture Rehab
*Reconstructor -- can't think of the name*

I had Deep Fix but sold it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can have somebody at _The Natural Store _to pick me up an Almond Glaze????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@chebaby & @IDareT'sHair
Thanks alot ladies. I think I will get deep fix,curl rehab, daily fix and the coffee whatever cream styler.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can have somebody at _The Natural Store _to pick me up an Almond Glaze????






Good morning! I'm home for work, finally. I just did a scalp massage with some oils and now I'm sitting here with my hair oiled up, listening to the radio. That new Beyonce songs suuuuuuuucccckkkkssss!!! Dang, its horrible.  She just sht all over that Major Lazer beat . Anyway, I'm gonna leave this oil in for a while, then prepoo with some CPR, wash with Aveda DR, and DC with Claudie's. 

Do any of you buy unrefined whipped shea butter online?


----------



## Priss Pot

Anyone ever just slap conditioner on their dry hair and go on about their day?  I mean, I know that's probably pretty common.  But, I'm not talking putting conditioner on as an intentional pre-shampoo treatment...more like, your hair feels a little dry, so let me slap some conditioner on it as if it's a moisturizer, and twist it into a bun and call it a day, not with the intentions of shampooing that day or whatever.

I used up majority of that Curl Rehab the other day, but I had a lil corner of it left (like, maybe 0.5 an ounce) that I couldn't bear to throw away, so I just smoothed it onto my dry hair and twisted into a bun.  I'll probably wash tomorrow per my usual routine, but I figure it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies! 

IDareT'sHair,  chebaby, lives there I won't be making that haul no time soon but if I do I'll grab one for you. I have to much stuff to try, I like the glaze but the on day 2 the wax makes my hair too sticky.  I use the KBB luscious mask and it was ok for me not something I will repurchase because I can find others cheaper on the ground.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Are yall participating in the KBB flash sale? 20 minutes remaining lol!


----------



## natura87

I'm just lurking. I iced my hair situation so now its in twists and I'm just going to baby it for a while.

Its going to take me forever and a day to get through Shea Moisture products becuas I really dont need to use much for my hair...and my hair is dense. I've used it at least for times and I'm not even 1/4 of the the way through the jar.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> Anyone ever just slap conditioner on their dry hair and go on about their day?  I mean, I know that's probably pretty common.  But, I'm not talking putting conditioner on as an intentional pre-shampoo treatment...more like,* your hair feels a little dry, so let me slap some conditioner on it as if it's a moisturizer, and twist it into a bun and call it a day, not with the intentions of shampooing that day or whatever.*
> 
> I used up majority of that Curl Rehab the other day, but I had a lil corner of it left (like, maybe 0.5 an ounce) that I couldn't bear to throw away, so I just smoothed it onto my dry hair and twisted into a bun.  I'll probably wash tomorrow per my usual routine, but I figure it couldn't hurt.



 Yup. I do this in the summer.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, tonight is my last night of work until sunday, going to wash my hair on friday. Nothing else really going on.


----------



## Ese88

i've got a lot of komaza care products on my wishlist but i had to cross some out because they don't ship to the uk and the only place that i can get them, the price is sooo expensive.take for example, the honeycomb rejuvenator is $16 but on a uk site it's £15.95 which is $26 for only 4oz! I also want to try the curl junkie repair me but its £20.95 which is $34 for the 12oz


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
T, you know ill pick you up an almond glaze next time i go. im going back when they get kbb. so probably next week.

my hair is getting on my nerves but what else is new lmao. i clarified with carols daught purifying shampoo and then use emergencee. then i used my kbb sweet ambrosia and kbb old hair cream and my hair is  this will def. be my staple products this summer. i knew kbb wouldnt let me down.


----------



## Shay72

I got the Denman double detangler and my bone combs in the mail today. That's fast. Good because I will be trying them out on Sunday. I finished my Curls Coconut Curlada today. No back up. I'm on the fence with this one. I like it but do I have to have it? Not really.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies what are you doing for Easter!  Dd comes back on Easter we will be going to friends as usual.  Nothing new on hair same old boring ltown
I did use up jasmine noushing conditioner, since i'm washing 3-4 times a week i'll be using up alot of stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies what are you doing for Easter!  Dd comes back on Easter we will be going to friends as usual.  Nothing new on hair same old boring ltown
> I did use up jasmine noushing conditioner, since i'm washing 3-4 times a week i'll be using up alot of stuff.



Hi ltown, i will be working going in early to get that money..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....Went out with some co-workers after work tonight.  Just finished M&S with HTN.

Other than that, not too much going on.  I wish I could give myself a nice even dusting.  But, I'll wait.


----------



## mkd

Quiet in here. How is everyone?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Quiet in here. *How is everyone?*


 
mkd

Hey Girl...I'm good. 

Off work for a few days.  I have a Pedi in the a.m. and will just be in chill max-mode most of the day.

Not doing anything with the Hair.  Got it tied up for the evening.  Glad to be outta the Wig.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl said:


> What you all like from curl junkie? I'm thinking about ordering during their Easter sale since they're on my "to try" list


Easter sale?? *Tyrone neck scratch*

I broke down and ordered some HV. Tis all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hey There Ms. E!

So what did you end up getting from Hairveda?

I was just looking at the last of my bottle of Avosoya Oil.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Hey There Ms. E!
> 
> So what did you end up getting from Hairveda?
> 
> I was just looking at the last of my bottle of Avosoya Oil.


Hey suga! I got the Methi set, Moist 24/7, and Acai Phyto.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, up late doing some work on my laptop but about to call it a night. I see I didnt miss anything today lol. I have been really struggling to keep this install! I'm ready to play in my hair but I know that I will be tired of it after about a week and regretting taking it down so soon! I have a wig that I can wear if I get tired or I can get the layered bob like I have in my avi but Im still a little hesitant. I need a 'keep your install' challenge lol! I used my tangle teezer on my weave last night and it was great! I will save it for weaves only - great tool for that! 
I will keep yall posted on me and this hair lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Hey suga! I got the Methi set, *Moist 24/7*, and *Acai Phyto*.


 
Eisani

Great Choices.....Lurves them.  

I _still_ haven't tried my Methi Set yet.erplexed

Maybe after I use up this bottle of UBH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas of Hurrrrrrr!

Just checking in. I have a Pedi in a few. I am so happy to have a few days off. 

Hopefully, somebody will be here to hang out with.

Just M&S'ed with HTN. I think I may crack open this bottle of Cocosta as I move _s-l-o-w-l-y_ away from HTN. 

I'm almost half-way scurrred to stop using it. 

I've been lovin' it so much.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Divas of Hurrrrrrr!
> 
> Just checking in. I have a Pedi in a few. I am so happy to have a few days off.
> 
> Hopefully, somebody will be here to hang out with.
> 
> Just M&S'ed with HTN. I think I may crack open this bottle of Cocosta as I move _s-l-o-w-l-y_ away from HTN.
> 
> I'm almost half-way scurrred to stop using it.
> 
> I've been lovin' it so much.


 
IDareT'sHair, what else are you doing while you off instead of hair? Cocosta is definately not as good as HTN I used it on wet hair just to seal and use up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just sitting here with my henndigo on. Kids are off this week so they have been on both pc's and my laptop so I couldn't post as much as I like.

IDareT'sHair enjoy your pedi later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *what else are you doing while you off instead of hair? Cocosta is definately not as good as HTN I used it on wet hair just to seal and use up*


 
@Ltown

I agree about the Cocosta. I do love the Avosoya tho'. 

I am having lunch with a coupla' my Mother's Friends tomorrow. 

And next week I have the furnance folxs coming, getting my refrig serviced (Household Preventative Maintenance Stuff) 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *enjoy your pedi later*.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks. I had that at 11:00 a.m. So, I'm back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair sounds like you have a full weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *sounds like you have a full weekend.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah.... bolded.  I'm off next week too.

What are you looking to buy next?  Anything jumping out at you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah.... bolded. I'm off next week too.
> 
> What are you looking to buy next? Anything jumping out at you?


 
I was thinking about curl junkie but the shipping . I might get some from aveyou; other than that nothing really calling me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I was thinking about curl junkie but the shipping . I might get some from aveyou; *other than that nothing really calling me.*


 
Yeah...Me either (_really_) 

But..Imma get that ASIAN Elation Hydration in May and those Vitamins and call it a day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm really trying with the shopping less. Other than the seamless combs and conditioners from charz I haven't purchased anything. I still have my honey money too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm really trying with the shopping less. Other than the seamless combs and conditioners from charz I haven't purchased anything. *I still have my honey money too.*


 
Girl, Don't Start!  ...............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Don't Start! ...............


 
 I won't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chile......We Been Tryna' Spend Yo' Honey-Money Since You Got It..........


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i co washed today with repair me and used kbb sweet ambrosia and hair cream for a wash and go and my hair looks great. doesnt feel that great though because its not as warm as it was yesterday so all the glycerin in the hair cream aint good. but if it warms up i know itll feel better.

i might stop by whole foods today and get me a bottle of AO GPB cause i forgot im all out. i picked up the bottle in the shower and was real disappointed lmao.


----------



## Ltown

I used some castor oil to see if I can stimulate growth on my patches but it's causing major flakes and itchy like crazy so bottom line with it is no more of castor oil. I know it's suppose to have detoxing affect but the h#$# with that my scalp was getting better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I used some castor oil to see if I can stimulate growth on my patches but it's causing major flakes and itchy like crazy so bottom line with it is no more of castor oil. *I know it's suppose to have detoxing affect but the h#$# with that my scalp was getting better.*


 
Ltown

Yeah......You don't want to risk having a Set-Back on your Recovery.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I used some castor oil to see if I can stimulate growth on my patches but it's causing major flakes and itchy like crazy so bottom line with it is no more of castor oil. I know it's suppose to have detoxing affect but the h#$# with that my scalp was getting better.


maybe you shouldnt put anything on your scalp at all. i dont put anything on my scalp and when i did put cocasta on my  scalp it caused flakes. i use coconut oil on my scalp once in a very very blue moon and thats it. try using nothing.


----------



## natura87

Just lurking some more. Last night I spritzed my twists with some water and  re-moisturized them with the Shea Moisture C and H hair milk.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> maybe you shouldnt put anything on your scalp at all. i dont put anything on my scalp and when i did put cocasta on my scalp it caused flakes. i use coconut oil on my scalp once in a very very blue moon and thats it. try using nothing.


 
You are right, I had been using thyme,cedarwood,rosemary, peppermint with jojoba with no problems but last night I experimented with the castor oil. I can't wait to get home my head is itching crazy and I haven't had that in 2 weeks. 


I have to go to Bmore airport to pick up dd Sunday why did I think I could go shopping before I pick her up All the stores are close


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Where did DD go for Spring Break?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Where did DD go for Spring Break?


 
IDareT'sHair, cold Akron, OH I've been teasing her because it been 80's here. I'm sure this will be her last visit for sometime, she's bored. She has alot of cousins there but since she don't live there she really don't know them or want to be bother for a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *cold Akron, OH I've been teasing her because it been 80's here.* I'm sure this will be her last visit for sometime, she's bored. She has alot of cousins there but since she don't live there she really don't know them or want to be bother for a week.


 
Ltown

I'm sure she had 'fun' (in her own way) and it gave you two a break from each other.

Yep.  COLD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still having _'problems'_ with my Subscription. 

Lawd....I hope they don't shut me down.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, so glad to be off work until sunday. I may wash my hair today, i haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## La Colocha

I have decided to return all of my shea moisture products, i like them but im not going to use them. After the no-buy i want to try the miracle 7 line from sally's to see how that does, haven't seen many reviews on aa hair but the reviews are pretty good over all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, so glad to be off work until sunday. *I may wash my hair today, i haven't made up my mind yet.*


 
La Colocha

Hey Girl!  Yeah...Gone & Bust that Hurr Down!

What will you be using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma "Baggy" until later on tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Girl!  Yeah...Gone & Bust that Hurr Down!
> 
> What will you be using?



My rusk shampoo, kbb mask and use some hehh as a leave in and seal with grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *My rusk shampoo, kbb mask and use some hehh as a leave in and seal with grapeseed oil*.


 
@La Colocha

Sounds like a Plan!

Imma bust mine on out tomorrow evening.

I think Imma Cowash w/Jasmine Brown Sugar & Fig, Nexxus Keraphix or Emergencee and DC w/Jasmine "Hello Sugar" Avacado & Silk. And Relax next Wednesday. 

I pulled out my Bottle of Cocosta and found a bottle of Avosoya LAWD!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just rinsed the henndigo out and now I'm DC'ing with fluertzy conditioner. I had this conditioner since BF so I put away QB's MTCG until I use this up.

I also used up a 16oz bottle of SSI avocado condish; I have a backup.

I'm really loving these henndigo treatments more than my other ayurvedic pastes. I think I will just do a henndigo treatment and eliminate the other paste.


----------



## chebaby

i def. need another bottle of repair me. that stuff got my hair looking right today. and since it warmed up since earlier my hair feels sooooo good. im telling you, aside from kbb lack of cs her products are amazing. im gonna give her new hair cream a fare shot but really im positive it wont live up to the old cream. but thankfully i can use the sweet ambrosia alone during the summer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> i def. need another bottle of repair me. that stuff got my hair looking right today. and since it warmed up since earlier my hair feels sooooo good. im telling you, aside from kbb lack of cs her products are amazing. im gonna give her new hair cream a fare shot but really im positive it wont live up to the old cream. but thankfully i can use the sweet ambrosia alone during the summer.


 
It's a good thing you can purchase her stuff elsewhere  so you don't have to deal with her CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

I think I may have a buyer for my Vits.  _*crosses fingers*erplexed_

Getting excited about doing my hurr tomorrow evening.  I can't wait. 

May use up the Jasmine Brown Suga' Cream Rinse, but I have several back-ups (_other fragrances_).

I did use up several HTNs.  Imma move to Cocosta Oil/Avosoya, Whipped Ends and Hydrasilica (and other stuff) for Spring/Summa'.  

Will put my HTN in the Fridge and save until Fall.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about saying screw it for wating on my local store and just order kbb. but im not sure yet.
i know im ordering cj during their sale. so far i just want repair me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about saying screw it for wating on my local store and just order kbb. but im not sure yet.
> i know im ordering cj during their sale. *so far i just want repair me.*


 
chebaby

I had (& sold) the Repair Me. 

I did keep one of the CJ Reconstructors.  I need to pull that out soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had (& sold) the Repair Me.
> 
> I did keep one of the CJ Reconstructors.  I need to pull that out soon.


i dont really like her other "strengthening" conditioners. they do nothing for me. the strengthening conditioner was ok as a leave in but as a conditioner i wouldnt repurchase. and the curl fix treatment is hit and miss. sometimes i like it sometimes i dont.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> I think I may have a buyer for my Vits.  _*crosses fingers*erplexed_
> 
> Getting excited about doing my hurr tomorrow evening.  I can't wait.
> 
> May use up the Jasmine Brown Suga' Cream Rinse, but I have several back-ups (_other fragrances_).
> 
> I did use up several HTNs.  Imma move to Cocosta Oil/Avosoya, Whipped Ends and Hydrasilica (and other stuff) for Spring/Summa'.
> 
> Will put my HTN in the Fridge and save until Fall.




IDareT'sHair, why are you giving up on those vitamin you been using them for a whole?  What will you try now?  I'm taking Nixon tried them awhile ago, but i'm health nut i take about 7-10 minerals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont really like her other "strengthening" conditioners.* they do nothing for me. the strengthening conditioner was ok as a leave in but as a conditioner i wouldnt repurchase. and the curl fix treatment is hit and miss. sometimes i like it sometimes i dont.


 
chebaby

I just looked.  The One I have left is the _"Curl Fix Intensive Treatment"  _I sold the "Repair Me"



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *why are you giving up on those vitamin you been using them for a whole? What will you try now?* I'm taking Nixon tried them awhile ago, but i'm health nut i take about 7-10 minerals


 
Ltown

I  the Andrew Lessman Hair Skin & Nails.  But I bought 3 bottles. *don't judge* So, I'm trying to Sell One. 

I will rotate with the Nioxin.  Just to try them out.


----------



## chebaby

when you try the curl fix treatment let me know how you like it. like i said its hit or miss with me. i think my hair likes it more on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when you try the curl fix treatment let me know how you like it.* like i said its hit or miss with me. i think my hair likes it more on dry hair.


 
chebaby

I will. 

I got that one a while back from *Fab*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out my Cocosta and Avosoya Oils and will put HTN Oil up until Fall. (I have 2 bottles left). 

According to my response from them, they have a 2 year shelf-life so no worries. I'll stick them in the fridge.

I will finish up the Follicle Booster and the L-I I have opened and then will roll over to Hairveda Whipped Ends.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, im about bored to death. Going to wash my hair tomorrow after i get some running done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Girl. Me Too!

Imma do mine after I get back from my little 'Luncheon'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby I forgot to let you know that I got the rake a few days ago.
I absolutey love it. The teeth are a bit longer than shower comb I was using so it detangles alot better. The other plus I noticed about using these seamless combs is that my frizz was completely eliminated without having to use a serum. 
I will be purchasing 2 more seamless combs in a few months.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, buying more than whay we need is why we are in this thread  IMO we all know there is always goinh to be sales, but those special discounts like the 50% off kbb mask is when we need to buy quantities not 3-4 during 20% sale.  Than we won't get caught up with a big stash  right

I stocked up on kckt wasn't a sale but assume target would run out when they first started stocking i don't have anything significantly important stock just a whole bunch of hot mess i'm trying out.  I'm do like LA take the shea moisture back, don't need it.  

For my braidout KcKt, dc flexible anything with my 2 ingredientspanthenol, and behem??, silk), aubrey and giovanni.  

for straight hair nothing special, it never last but a day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby I forgot to let you know that I got the rake a few days ago.
> I absolutey love it. The teeth are a bit longer than shower comb I was using so it detangles alot better. The other plus I noticed about using these seamless combs is that my frizz was completely eliminated without having to use a serum.
> *I will be purchasing 2 more seamless combs in a few months.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I  my Bone Combs!  They were a Great Investment.  I also love my Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  I hope SSI's new stuff comes out soon and she has a sale.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl. Me Too!
> 
> Imma do mine after I get back from my little 'Luncheon'.



Have fun at lunch tomorrow.



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, buying more than whay we need is why we are in this thread  IMO we all know there is always goinh to be sales, but those special discounts like the 50% off kbb mask is when we need to buy quantities not 3-4 during 20% sale.  Than we won't get caught up with a big stash  right
> 
> I stocked up on kckt wasn't a sale but assume target would run out when they first started stocking i don't have anything significantly important stock just a whole bunch of hot mess i'm trying out. * I'm do like LA take the shea moisture back, don't need it*.
> 
> For my braidout KcKt, dc flexible anything with my 2 ingredientspanthenol, and behem??, silk), aubrey and giovanni.
> 
> for straight hair nothing special, it never last but a day



To the bolded that is exactly what i told the lady when i brought it back, i told her it was an impulse buy and didn't need it. I did like the products though but i know i am not going to use them up.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies i am calling it quits for tonight, i am ready to crash. Have a good night.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I  my Bone Combs!  They were a Great Investment.  I also love my Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb.




I have bone comb but never use it just don't think about it. It out near the jiberene who knows  so IDareT'sHair no more tsngle tweezer?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, do you like the oyin dew?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I have bone comb but never use it just don't think about it. It out near the jiberene who knows so @IDareT'sHair *no more tsngle tweezer?*


 
Ltown

I haven't used it in a while.  But I'll pull it out maybe weeks 1-3 Post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, *do you like the oyin dew?*


 
mkd 

Hmp.erplexed  I didn't know Brownie518 got some Daddy-Doo!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hi ladies! * I hope SSI's new stuff comes out soon and she has a sale*.



So do I!!  I need more Marula Hemp and Okra. 

I don't know if its the cold or what, but I have been tired as hell.  Every time I turn around, I'm 'waking up' again. 

I used up a BFH Shea Almond, Avocado Hair Soak, and a Barberry Sage Deep mask. And a John Frieda glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ms. B! Brownie518

You've _really_ been using up some stuff.  I need to get on a good roll of using up a bunch of stuff.

I'll feel really good once I put a few more products to rest.

I did use up a bunch of HTN tho' (but I never count those).


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, do you like the oyin dew?




 Yes, I do, actually! Thanks, again!!! I forgot to tell you. I did a cowash this morning and didn't want to go under the dryer. After my hair was mostly dry, I used some Dew and my hair is so soft right now. The smell isn't my favorite but I can deal with it. My hair feels really good. I was using it last the other week as a moisturizer on dry hair also.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ms. B! @Brownie518
> 
> You've _really_ been using up some stuff.  I need to get on a good roll of using up a bunch of stuff.
> 
> I'll feel really good once I put a few more products to rest.
> 
> I did use up a bunch of HTN tho' (*but I never count those)*.



Girl, you better start, with all that you got up in there! 

I'm really trying to use the stuff I have open. I have a tendency to just grab something and use it, regardless of what I have open already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you better start, with all that you got up in there!
> 
> *I'm really trying to use the stuff I have open. I have a tendency to just grab something and use it, regardless of what I have open already. *


 
@Brownie518

I haven't been opening up alot of stuff (which is good) I've been kinda forcing myself to only use stuff that is open.

For my DC'ers I have: AE Garlic, A&S (and I still have that ButtersNBars), and some Ultra Nourish. 

I'm putting my HTN away until Fall. I'm moving on to Hairveda and finish  some of the other Lotions/Creams I've had for a while.

I'll use the AE Next week when I relax and Lawd knows when I'll use BnB's. Maybe soon too. I did like it, but it's a bit much. Like a Mud-Pack.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I haven't been opening up alot of stuff (which is good) I've been kinda forcing myself to only use stuff that is open.
> 
> For my DC'ers I have: AE Garlic, A&S (and I still have that ButtersNBars), and some Ultra Nourish.
> 
> I'm putting my HTN away until Fall. I'm moving on to Hairveda and finish  some of the other Lotions/Creams I've had for a while.
> 
> I'll use the AE Next week when I relax and Lawd knows when I'll use BnB's. Maybe soon too. I did like it, but it's a bit much. Like a Mud-Pack.



You just reminded me...I have to finish my AE Garlic. There's barely enough in there to blink at so I really need to get that finished. That and the CJ DC that comes in strawberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You just reminded me...I have to finish my AE Garlic. There's barely enough in there to blink at so I really need to get that finished. *That and the CJ DC that comes in strawberry.*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah...that's the Moisture Rehab. (Strawberry Ice Cream)

Yeah, I'll jump on top of that AE Garlic on Wednesday.


----------



## chebaby

im a little ummmm, confused i guess is the right word. i just watched a kbb youtube video. the video is by kbb and its showing how her hair cream is made. well the ingredients she used are the ingredients to the old hair cream. not the new hair cream. so what gives.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm tryna' decide what I'll use for a Mid-Step?:scratchch

K-Pak
Emergencee
Keraphix
Penetraitt
Dudley's Cream Protein or Dudley's Hair Rebuilder

I'm still thinking on that. I'd like to try out the Emergencee for this Step. I've tried the rest of them.

I will use that Cathy Howse UBH 1 week Post (for sure).


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Great Choices.....Lurves them.
> 
> I _still_ haven't tried my Methi Set yet.erplexed
> 
> Maybe after I use up this bottle of UBH.


@IDareT'sHair I was one of the first to ever have a gallon of 24/7  That seems so long ago now...anyway, uh, the last time I ordered from there was when Methi _was _the newest product  I saw that email confirmation talking about 15 days and was like  What can you do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I was one of the first to ever have a gallon of 24/7 * That seems so long ago now...anyway, uh, the last time I ordered from there was when Methi _was _the newest product  *I saw that email confirmation talking about 15 days and was like  What can you do?*


 
Eisani

Yeah  And she's getting ready to go into another Sale with those butta's. (Starting tomorrow).

Hopefully, your stuff will get out soon, since you ordered before the Sale.

How long did it take you to go through A Gallon?


----------



## Eisani

I wish someone could explain to me why we're open tomorrow even though the market is closed  From my understanding, when the market it closed, we're closed. I'm vexed, but won't complain. Just got my nail polish fix with the polish exchange  I seriously has me a problem. Hair products, nail polish, Yankee candles, BBW, house slippers (DON'T JUDGE ME!), purses, sunglasses, shoes... it never ends over here. I just like to buy stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I wish someone could explain to me why we're open tomorrow even though the market is closed * From my understanding, when the market it closed, we're closed. I'm vexed, but won't complain. Just got my nail polish fix with the polish exchange  I seriously has me a problem. Hair products, nail polish, Yankee candles, BBW, house slippers *(DON'T JUDGE ME!)*, purses, sunglasses, shoes... it never ends over here. *I just like to buy stuff*.


 
@Eisani

Me too Girl Puhleeze I can't even judge Do Your Thang.

_*hmp. i'm shole glad we closed......*_


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Yeah  And she's getting ready to go into another Sale with those butta's. (Starting tomorrow).
> 
> Hopefully, your stuff will get out soon, since you ordered before the Sale.
> 
> How long did it take you to go through A Gallon?


@IDareT'sHair No kidding. I saw that on the homepage about the butta sale and thought dammit, I hope my **** ships before. I rarely ever ordered during her sales because I knew what time it was. I looked at that Vatika frosting and remembered when it was $5 and $7 lmao.

That gallon lasted me forever! I bottled some up and gave it away just to make sure it was used up before it went bad. I still use the container as a catch-all for bottles that have just a tainch of product left in them. I empty it into the big container and throw out the smaller ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair No kidding. I saw that on the homepage about the butta sale and thought dammit, I hope my **** ships before. I rarely ever ordered during her sales because I knew what time it was. *I looked at that Vatika frosting and remembered when it was $5 and $7 lmao.*
> 
> That gallon lasted me forever! I bottled some up and gave it away just to make sure it was used up before it went bad. *I still use the container as a catch-all for bottles that have just a tainch of product left in them. I empty it into the big container and throw out the smaller ones.*


 
Eisani

Yeah....You can still get it for $5.00 during Fall Madness or BF etc... 

Real Smart about adding those corners and creases into a larger container and throwing out the smaller ones.

Yeah, Brownie was nice enough to send me some Moist24/7 outta her Gallon!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

yall know I love tastiredbone's yt vids! She had a bad encounter with Mozeke too IDareT'sHair ....freaky zeke has been doing the dayum fool on customers! She also had a reaction to some hairveda stuff too and was on there talking about how sweet Mr. BJ is - lol she was like "him, he understood" lmaaoo! It was so funny to me bcuz BJ's a girl but she didn't know lol!
ok, im clearly tired, night night yall!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Yeah....You can still get it for $5.00 during Fall Madness or BF etc...
> 
> Real Smart about adding those corners and creases into a larger container and throwing out the smaller ones.
> 
> Yeah, Brownie was nice enough to send me some Moist24/7 outta her Gallon!


I ain't thinking bout HV during a sale  I found this post in the old hv thread and got tickled. I used to go Waka Flaka for BJ and Hairveda 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6607633&postcount=1339


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yall know I love tastiredbone's yt vids! She had a bad encounter with Mozeke too @IDareT'sHair ....freaky zeke has been doing the dayum fool on customers! She also had a reaction to some hairveda stuff too and was on there *talking about how sweet Mr. BJ is* - lol she was like "him, he understood" lmaaoo! It was so funny to me bcuz BJ's a girl but she didn't know lol!
> ok, im clearly tired, night night yall!



 .....


----------



## natura87

I am convinced the Targets in my area are trying to keep a sister down. I called them (4 or them) to see if they carry any of the products I hear other Targets carry. 1 Target carries the Shea Moisture poo and body products.. the rest dont carry anything else. No Miss Jessie's (not that I would want it, but yanno, if I did..), none of the Curls products....NOTHING. The area I live in has a sizeable Black population so I dont see why they wouldnt carry it.

I know I am on a neverending No Nuy but dagnabit...this isnt right.


----------



## natura87

I will take my twists out on Sunday probably. I get ridiculous curl definiition from the Shea Moisture C and H smoothie, and yet it isnt even remotely crunchy. A definite eventual repurchase because even though I have used this quite often I still have a ton left.


----------



## Charz

Hey everyone!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Yeah....*You can still get it for $5.00 during Fall Madness or BF etc*...
> 
> Real Smart about adding those corners and creases into a larger container and throwing out the smaller ones.
> 
> Yeah, Brownie was nice enough to send me some Moist24/7 outta her Gallon!



*takes notes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

I guess I whined enough!

http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I guess I whined enough!
> 
> http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/




I love how she actually mentioned LHCF and Naturally Curly.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, getting ready to do my hair in a bit. Going to put the dew up for a while, its not working like it used to for me. I will see how it does when it gets hotter out.


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> I am convinced the Targets in my area are trying to keep a sister down. I called them (4 or them) to see if they carry any of the products I hear other Targets carry. 1 Target carries the Shea Moisture poo and body products.. the rest dont carry anything else. No Miss Jessie's (not that I would want it, but yanno, if I did..), none of the Curls products....NOTHING. The area I live in has a sizeable Black population so I dont see why they wouldnt carry it.
> 
> I know I am on a neverending No Nuy but dagnabit...this isnt right.




natura87, make sure you check the isle where they carry natural products.  That is where mine had shea moisture before it got bigger  i was in my target and they had it in two places.  What are you looking for im getting ready to return yucca &aloe hair milk and i still have rain check for bogo?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I guess I whined enough!
> 
> http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/


 
 I'm bout to act a fool! I already called my mama and bout to text my friend.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
o co washed today with repair me again and used sweet ambrosia and hair cream to moisturize my puff.
i should have left in my puff from yesterday though because even after sleeping on it it was nice.


----------



## Shay72

Jasmines--No body washes yet so I will wait. I am interested in that hibiscus deep treatment masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Jasmines--No body washes yet so I will wait. *I am interested in that hibiscus deep treatment masque.*


 

Shay72

Girl.... Me Too!  Lemme know if you try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Under the dryer w/my HTN Amino Protein Rx. I finished the bottle. I had mixed it w/a little water and shook it real good and got 1 mo' out of it.

I also finished my Jasmine Shea Cream Rinse in Brown Sugar (I have b-u's) of the Shea Cream Rinse(s).  And will finish a tube of Biolage Ceramides.

Will Steam in a Bit w/Jasmine Avacado & Silk in Hello Sugar. _*that scent was missing in her fragrance box....hopefully she will re-stock that one*_ 

She had: "Oh So Sexy" and I wondered if it was like VS -- So Sexy?

_*i wants that hello suga'_


----------



## La Colocha

Is dana keeping her shop open? If so that is really good news. Dcing right now, about to rinse and braid my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is dana keeping her shop open? If so that is really good news.* Dcing right now, about to rinse and braid my hair.


 
La Colocha

Her e-mail said:  She was "Restructuring" and Closing Out certain Products/Fragrances to keep the cost affordable.

I need to e-mail her about that _Hello Sugar_ for real tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Her e-mail said:  She was "Restructuring" and Closing Out certain Products/Fragrances to keep the cost affordable.
> 
> I need to e-mail her about that _Hello Sugar_ for real tho'.



That's good, i will be getting some body washes in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

I was hoping she just wasn't gone leave me (and her _other customers_ of course) hangin'.

I had a 'feeling' she wasn't completely done.


----------



## robot.

Hey ladies! 

Just chiming in. I'm at home relaxing/working this weekend. I have a paper to finish, but it'll be nice to lounge around the house while I work. 

I'm also whipping up some body butters this weekend! Taking a break while the first one sets and my cocoa butter cools before I get back to whipping. 

This first one I'm trying to make into a "stretch mark cream." It's got cocoa, hemp, and shea butter.  Then avocado, castor, grapeseed, rosehip, and tamanu oil. I want this one to be really thick and dense.

The second one, I want to be a lighter, all-over body butter. I haven't started on this one yet, but the plan is: avocado and cocoa butter, with coconut oil (I'm subbing hairveda's vatika frosting), emu oil, grapeseed oil. I may add a tiny bit of shea butter to thicken it up. Since avocado butter is already incredibly creamy, I'm "afraid" it won't expand how I want. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Hi Ro!

I'm sure they will all turn out very well!

Gone Gurl and Whip that Butta' Up!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> That's good, i will be getting some body washes in the future.


 
Me too . I was out here auditioning stuff and it was aiight but nothing compares to her scents and how her stuff makes my skin so soooooooft. I will e-mail her and let her know.I'm sure she would appreciate it.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Hey everyone!



Hey, Charz!!! 



Shay72 said:


> I'm bout to act a fool! I already called my mama and bout to text my friend.



Girl!! Don't get me started!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Her e-mail said:  She was "Restructuring" and Closing Out certain Products/Fragrances to keep the cost affordable.
> 
> I need to e-mail her about that _Hello Sugar_ for real tho'.



I was gonna email her about that, too, T!  Like Shay, I've been trying out other folks tryin to sell Hello Sugar and nothing compares. I just don't know how she does it.


----------



## chebaby

did anyone get anything from the curl junkie sale or the kbb free mask sale?


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I didn't buy anything. I wanted some CJ but I'm supposed to be on a No Buy...


----------



## chebaby

i didnt get anything yet. still deciding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I was gonna email her about that, too, T!  Like Shay, I've been trying out other folks tryin to sell Hello Sugar and nothing compares. I just don't know how she does it.


 
Brownie518

Lemme Gone & Just e-mail her about that H.S. ......*don't judge*



chebaby said:


> *did anyone get anything from the curl junkie sale or the kbb free mask sale?*


 
chebaby

Nah.....  Imma ride this thang on out till May 1st!



Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I didn't buy anything. *I wanted some CJ but I'm supposed to be on a No Buy...*


 
Lawd.........Imma Be Watching this right here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt get anything yet. still deciding.*


 
chebaby

I have 2 Banana Hibiscus, 2 Moisture Rehabs and that Intensive Hair Treatment.  So, I'm good on CJ. 

I always get mine from CM.  I've never purchased directly from them.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lemme Gone & Just e-mail her about that H.S. ......*don't judge*
> 
> 
> *Lawd.........Imma Be Watching this right here!*



Lemme know what she says bout that Hello Sugar...

@bolded -


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have 2 Banana Hibiscus, 2 Moisture Rehabs and that Intensive Hair Treatment.  So, I'm good on CJ.
> 
> I always get mine from CM.  I've never purchased directly from them.erplexed


i have 1 repair me, 1 curl fix, 1 beauticurls leave in, 1 rehab, 1 argan and olive conditioner, 1 hibiscus and banana leave in, and 1 daily fix so im good too. i just want to re up on repair me. i only have less than half a bottle left. everything else im good on because i dont use cj too often.

i think i might go ahead and get my kbb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a Great Time w/My Mother's Friends.  We went to Red Lobster (their pick) and had Lobster.  It was fun.

I told them I was coming home to do my Hair.  (I was wiggin' it) and they smiled.  

One of them seen my _'hair'_ not too long ago and was tsaying it was 'growing' and that my hair grows fast.

Hmp.  If she only knew. 

This right here has been a struggle.  I use to not have any problems........but this has been a real live struggle. ......... ............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have 1 repair me, 1 curl fix, 1 beauticurls leave in, 1 rehab, *1 argan and olive conditioner*, 1 hibiscus and banana leave in, and 1 daily fix so im good too. i just want to re up on repair me. i only have less than half a bottle left. everything else im good on because i dont use cj too often.
> 
> *i think i might go ahead and get my kbb.*


 
chebaby

Oh Yeah....What was your Opinion/Review of the Argan & Olive?  What are you getting from KBB?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - thats nice that you all had such a nice time. 

It is a true struggle, recovering from serious setbacks. Its really hard. Believe me, right up until the very second you realize your hair is finally getting nice and healthy, you feel like it will never get there. It can be very frustrating. But, you will get to where you want to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...

I emailed Jasmine (aka Dana) about that Hello Sugar.

I know she thinks I'm needy!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...
> 
> I emailed Jasmine (aka Dana) about that Hello Sugar.
> 
> I know she thinks I'm needy!




I saw the perfume spray on ebay and they wanted about 60 bucks for that 12 dollar bottle.  

...Sunshine supposed to be having Hello Sweet Thang Sunshine in a few weeks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - thats nice that you all had such a nice time.
> 
> It is a true struggle, recovering from serious setbacks. Its really hard. *Believe me, right up until the very second you realize your hair is finally getting nice and healthy, you feel like it will never get there. It can be very frustrating. But, you will get to where you want to be.*


 
@Brownie518:blowkiss:

Thanks Ms. B! You have helped me tremendously in my HHJ. I had no clue how to care for my _Relaxed_ hair on my own (without relying on the Salon).erplexed

You are so right, it has been a Battle. I finally feel (2 years in) that I NOW know a little something about my Hair. 

The first year/year & a half, I was clueless. It was trial & error and setbacks along the way.

I just learned a month or so ago, how to properly "Detangle" 

I think about all the hair I lost getting to this.


----------



## La Colocha

A week from tomorrow the no-buy will be over. To tell the honest truth i am ready for this ish to be over right now, lmao. I just feel like damn i can't control my urges ever, never ever. And i don't want to go on a no buy every time i get oc. I need to come up with another plan, give myself a grace period if i want to buy something and see how this works. I will hold on until next week but i am hanging by a colocha..


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah....What was your Opinion/Review of the Argan & Olive?  What are you getting from KBB?


so far ive only used the argan and olive as a leave in and i liked it. it was moisturizing but i need to try it as a rinse out. cj conditioners sometimes have major slip and sometimes not so much so i need to see.

from kbb i want 2 sweet ambrosias and 1 hair cream and 1 complete conditioner. and i get a hair mask for free.

ETA: and the hair mask better not be 4oz because it says $25 dollar value so....


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> A week from tomorrow the no-buy will be over. To tell the honest truth i am ready for this ish to be over right now, lmao. I just feel like damn i can't control my urges ever, never ever. And i don't want to go on a no buy every time i get oc. I need to come up with another plan, give myself a grace period if i want to buy something and see how this works. I will hold on until next week but *i am hanging by a colocha.*.



 You've done so well, though, La!!  You always come up with good plans so I know you'll find something that will work for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> A week from tomorrow the no-buy will be over. *To tell the honest truth i am ready for this ish to be over right now, lmao*. I just feel like damn i can't control my urges ever, never ever. And i don't want to go on a no buy every time i get oc. I need to come up with another plan, give myself a grace period if i want to buy something and see how this works. I will hold on until next week but *i am hanging by a colocha.*.


 
La Colocha

So...You Know You Crazy Right??????

Good Post!


----------



## Brownie518

Whats everyone doing tonight? 

I'm waiting for the Celtics - Knicks game to start at 7. Then, I'll be washing my hair later on. Maybe I can get SO to give me a scalp massage


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> You've done so well, though, La!!  You always come up with good plans so I know you'll find something that will work for you.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> So...You Know You Crazy Right??????
> 
> Good Post!



Hanging by the lead nape hair, im gone make it. T you have done an awesome job also, we gone make one day at a time.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Whats everyone doing tonight?
> 
> I'm waiting for the Celtics - Knicks game to start at 7. Then, I'll be washing my hair later on. Maybe I can get SO to give me a scalp massage



I am going to catch up on some reading, my hair is finished and maybe get me a scalp massage too.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I am going to catch up on some reading, my hair is finished *and maybe get me a scalp massage too*.



....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am going to catch up on some reading, my hair is finished and *maybe get me a scalp massage too.*


 
La Colocha

Ya'll Nas'Tee  



Brownie518 said:


> ....................


 
La Colocha 

Brownie518

La ---Chile....Don't Fool w/Ms. B!  She'll have you massaged out!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Whats everyone doing tonight?
> 
> I'm waiting for the Celtics - Knicks game to start at 7. Then, I'll be washing my hair later on. *Maybe I can get SO to give me a scalp massage*


 
Hmp.

Hotmess!  I'm sure He'll Give You One Alright


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Ya'll Nas'Tee
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> La ---Chile....Don't Fool w/Ms. B!  She'll have you massaged out!...



Lmao @ nas'tee, i hope that ain't nobody's screen name. *cackles*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao @ *nas'tee, i hope that ain't nobody's screen name*. *cackles*


 
La Colocha

Gurl........Hmp. Around Here You Never Know!  .........

_*cackles too*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and i get a hair mask for free.*
> 
> *ETA: and the hair mask better not be 4oz because it says $25 dollar value so....*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. If I was you, I'd find this out 1st.........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl........Hmp. Around Here You Never Know!  .........
> 
> _*cackles too*_



I have seen some that make me stop and look 2,3,4 times . The internets.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  If I was you, I'd find this out.........



Yeah messing around with karen you will get a jar they used to put the lotion samples in.


----------



## chebaby

i just got off the phone with my local natural store and the girl was like"werent you in here earlier this week? i recognize your voice"lol  that is such a shame lmao. anyway they have everything i want, sweet ambrosia, hair nextar, hair cream, conditioner, AND ll hair mask. only problem is that they have a bunch of scents that gives me massive head aches like egyptian musk, lav. vanilla(i knew they were going to get that ****ed up smell), and cammomile sage. only scent that wont drive me crazy is the creamy coco mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have seen some that make me *stop and look 2,3,4 times . The internets*.


 
La Colocha

Gurl....What you Talmbout! Stop. Drop. And Roll. 

Folx on da' innnant be


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. If I was you, I'd find this out 1st.........


if i call theyll just lie. her cs is ****ty and i dont trust them i know you reading this karen, step yo game up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just got off the phone with my local natural store and the girl was like"werent you in here earlier this week? i recognize your voice"lol  that is such a shame lmao. anyway they have everything i want, sweet ambrosia, hair nextar, hair cream, conditioner, AND ll hair mask. only problem is that they have a bunch of scents that gives me massive head aches like egyptian musk, lav. vanilla*(i knew they were going to get that ****ed up smell)*, and cammomile sage. only scent that wont drive me crazy is the creamy coco mango.


 
@chebaby

She Playin' Games wid them nasty scents. Don't Nobody want dat! She sending them all out to other places

For some reason, I thought you were getting them directly from KBBerplexed

If I buy any (other than the Mask), I'll prolly get it straight from her. I like the White Tea and the Lusicious Pear, the Cranberry and the Coco Lime.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yeah messing around with karen you will get a jar they used to put the lotion samples in.


 they a mess.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl....What you Talmbout! Stop. Drop. And Roll.
> 
> *Folx on da' innnant be*



Yeah like ole doo doo stain.



chebaby said:


> if i call theyll just lie. her cs is ****ty and i dont trust them i know you reading this karen, step yo game up.



We won't even call her karen anymore, just kern. Kern needs to step up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She Playin' Games wid them nasty scents.  She sending them all out to other places
> 
> For some reason, I thought you were getting them directly from KBBerplexed
> 
> If I buy any (other than the Mask), I'll prolly get it straight from her.  I like the White Tea and the Lusicious Pear, the Cranberry and the Coco Lime.


i was going to order from kbb but then i saw that the local store had it in.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yeah like ole doo doo stain.
> 
> 
> 
> *We won't even call her karen anymore, just kern. Kern needs to step up.*



 kern and dem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yeah messing around with karen you will get a jar they used to put the lotion samples in*.


 
La Colocha
chebaby

Hmp.

Gone Put chebaby's order in a Light Bulb Box    .........


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> [/B]
> kern and dem



Kern.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Gone Put chebaby's order in a Light Bulb Box    .........



Lmao, a crown royal bag.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Gone Put chebaby's order in a Light Bulb Box    .........


you know she will she play too much. after i saw her recent video making her hair cream with the old ingredients i was like you play too much. she probably wanted to make sure that the ingredients on the website match her youtube, but when you get your jar of products its different ingredients on the jar. she doing a lot to keep up with a lie.
you aint got ta lie ta kick it........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah like ole doo doo stain.
> 
> We won't even call her karen anymore, *just kern. Kern needs to step up.*


 
La Colocha

Dur'Tay Drawls lying in the Flo'



chebaby said:


> i was going to order from kbb but *then i saw that the local store had it in.*


 
@chebaby

Dem Stanky Scents ................



chebaby said:


> [/B]
> *kern and dem*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Dur'Tay Drawls lying in the Flo'
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Dem Stanky Scents ................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, a crown royal bag.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.

A Wrinkled Up Brown Papa' Bag with an old Colt45 Forty!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> A Wrinkled Up Brown Papa' Bag with an old Colt45 Forty!



Shlitz malt liquor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Shlitz malt liquor*.


 
La Colocha

A Barley Hair Rinse! 

Pabtz Blue Ribbon!  ...........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> A Barley Hair Rinse!
> 
> Pabtz Blue Ribbon!  ...........



Lmao, old milwaukee light.


----------



## Shay72

All of these posts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess Imma Pull Out my Afroveda Ms. Bhree Hydrating Hair Cream/Lotion. 

I ran out of HTN Growth Lotion! SMH    (no back ups...gone)

So, I guess I should start on some of the other thangs I have in my Stash. This is a good time to pull out:

AV Ms. Bhree and AV Ginger Root Pomade
QB AOHC, BRBC, CTDG
MHC Sophia's Lotion
BM Luscious Balancing Cream
Hairveda Whipped Ends

I gots stuff. I ain't got no Daddy-Dew tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, old milwaukee light.*


 

La Colocha

Budweiser  Ol' Skool.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess Imma Pull Out my Afroveda Ms. Bhree Hydrating Hair Cream/Lotion.
> 
> I ran out of HTN Growth Lotion! SMH    (no back ups...gone)
> 
> So, I guess I should start on some of the other thangs I have in my Stash. This is a good time to pull out:
> 
> AV Ms. Bhree and AV Ginger Root Pomade
> QB AOHC, BRBC, CTDG
> MHC Sophia's Lotion
> BM Luscious Balancing Cream
> Hairveda Whipped Ends
> 
> I gots stuff. I ain't got no Daddy-Dew tho'.



I have an unopened 8oz of daddy dew you can have if you want.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Budweiser  Ol' Skool.



samuel l jackson beer nsfw- http://youtu.be/1ItxVWTikGI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have an unopened 8oz of daddy dew you can have if you want.


 
Nah....But thanks anyway Girl  That was Sweet.

I need to use up some of the stuff I have.(You saw the list) And I have 5 bottles of Whipped Ends. ...... smh.

I will admit, I am still enjoying some of the AV Products I have.  I lurve that Moringa Ginger Detangling Spray.  I also Love the Ashlii Amla DC'er and I just used some Ms. Bhree and remembered how much I loved this too.

So, it's good to put things away and come back to them.  I don't know if I'll order from AV again (because I hate that she put Ashlii in a bottle), but I still enjoy the items I purchased from her. .... 

I Didn't really mess with any of her Buttas'

Speaking of Buttas......Did anybody order anything from BJ?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *samuel l jackson beer* nsfw- http://youtu.be/1ItxVWTikGI


 
@La Colocha

Lawd........_*dead*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd........_*dead*_



Girl he was a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl he was a mess.


 
La Colocha

That Boy Crazy!  Pure Comedy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just went on AV's Site.  It looks really nice.  And she has some 'new' products too.  

Hmp.  I wouldn't mind having that Blueberry & Pomegrante Silkening Spray.erplexed

She'd hafta' have a really, really good Sale before I would place an order tho'.  Last time I bought something....it took forever.  

And that was right after _AV-Gate_ (so I thought I'd get it fast...no such luck)


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I was just about to offer you my bottle of dew too.  I am over it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd La Colocha

Thanks Ladies for offering Big-Daddy-Doo-Doo.

Imma Use up this Madness I have going on over here!  5 Bottles of Whipped Ends.....


----------



## La Colocha

Have any of you ladies used natures gate conditioners? If so how do you like them, i see them at tj maxx all the time but never tried them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Vitamins Are SOLD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Nature's Gate is Similar to J/A/S/O/N. I had the NG Biotin, but Swapped it out. erplexed

But it's along the lines of J/A/S/O/N, Millcreek & AO. I think you should pick up a coupla' bottles.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Nature's Gate is Similar to J/A/S/O/N. I had the NG Biotin, but Swapped it out. erplexed
> 
> But it's along the lines of J/A/S/O/N, Millcreek & AO.



I have never used jason before, but i wanted to try something more natural with this oil and conditioner thing i am doing. I like the herbal essence but i know the cones will get me soon because i don't use sulfates. I will pick up a bottle after the no-buy instead of getting those products from sally's. I hope i can keep my reggie simple, so i won't be dependent on products that stop working for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I have never used jason before, but i wanted to try something more natural with this oil and conditioner thing i am doing.* I like the herbal essence but i know the cones will get me soon because i don't use sulfates. I will pick up a bottle after the no-buy instead of getting those products from sally's. I hope i can keep my reggie simple, so i won't be dependent on products that stop working for me.


 
@La Colocha

IMO it's about the same as J/A/S/O/N, Aubrey Organics, Abba and Millcreek price-point and possibly performance.

It's right up there with the Natural/Healthy Lines. Which ones did TJMaxx's have?

btw: I like J/A/S/O/N.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> IMO it's about the same as J/A/S/O/N, Aubrey Organics, Abba and Millcreek price-point and possibly performance.
> 
> It's right up there with the Natural/Healthy Lines. Which ones did TJMaxx's have?
> 
> btw: I like J/A/S/O/N.



I don't remember i have just seen them there before with the hair stuff. I don't even know if they still have them, they may carry them at the health food store also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

I think you should pick up a coupla' bottles to try them out with your Conditioner & Oil Regi ala msa.   

Yes, they have it at the Health Food Store I go to.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...j-GTCQ&usg=AFQjCNF5SYkY1dLjSjzIbD1lIzc-4P70EA

If you Click on it you can still see the prods.  Although it says the page is messed up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Asian Pear & Red Tea Sounds good.  And the Pomegrante one.  

And of course the Biotin (which I think is a best seller around these parts)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I think you should pick up a coupla' bottles to try them out with your Conditioner & Oil Regi ala msa.
> 
> Yes, they have it at the Health Food Store I go to.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...j-GTCQ&usg=AFQjCNF5SYkY1dLjSjzIbD1lIzc-4P70EA
> 
> If you Click on it you can still see the prods.  Although it says the page is messed up



Thanks t, i will take a look at them.


----------



## mkd

I just reupped on my vitamins from vitacost.  I got more giovanni xtreme protein and kiss my face upper management gel.  I wonder how my hair willl like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I just reupped on my vitamins from vitacost. I got more giovanni xtreme protein and kiss my face *upper management gel.* I wonder how my hair willl like it.


 
mkd

Cute Name


----------



## La Colocha

You know what t, i have used the hemp before when i first went natural and didn't know about the boards. I used to cowash with it, from what i remember it was pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You know what t, i have used the hemp before when i first went natural and didn't know about the boards. I used to cowash with it, from what i remember it was pretty good.*


 
La Colocha

I bet it is good.  I know alot of Folx swear by NG Biotin too.

chebaby

Che, I mailed your Comb/Rake.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I bet it is good.  I know alot of Folx swear by NG Biotin too.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Che, I mailed your Comb/Rake.



Yep, i will pick up the hemp and aloe when the no-buy is done. Well yall know what time it is. I am going to hit the hay, talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's Storming Something Fierce Here Tonight.

btw: Ya'll...I heard back from Jasmine's. 

She is bringing back Hello Sugar in about a Week or So.

I "Thanked" Her and asked her about Ya'll Body Washes.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72
Brownie518
La Colocha
Eisani

Jasmine said she will put up the Body Washes tomorrow.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Yeah like ole doo doo stain.
> 
> 
> 
> We won't even call her karen anymore, just *kern*. Kern needs to step up.



*howls* You sound *just like* my mama and aunt! 

Ya'll say "pockeebook" and "chipotee" too?


----------



## robot.

Ya'll giving away some Doo's? Send 'em my way. I was just thinking, "dang, now I gotta go back into Baltimore." 

My whipping went swimmingly today.  My second batch was surprising! It whipped up, but the avocado butter made it sooo dense. The cocoa butter whipped right in, but didn't give it much volume. I added a lot of oils to this second one, so it's fairly light and spreads easily. I hope I added enough cornstarch to cut the greasiness, but I like to have a little sheen to me. Makes me look sexy and shiny.  I can't wait to try it after a nice hot bath tonight.

As usual, I whipped up more than I intended to, so I will be gifting away two small jars. I love giving people handmade things!  I want to be a stay at home wife, just so I can make stuff all day. It's so fun! lol

Now the first one!  I hate to toot my own horn, but uhh... *toooot!* It came out just how I wanted to! Once it settled, it was delectably thick and looks so official and fancy in my recycled black Lush jar.  I am so excited to use this one! I hope it works as a healing cream like I intend. I used some new, exotic oils so I hope they give good results.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I bet it is good.  I know alot of Folx swear by NG Biotin too.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Che, I mailed your Comb/Rake.


thanx girl. i was just about to order jumbo rake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx girl. i was just about to order jumbo rake.


 
chebaby

I mailed it to you tonight.  When I mailed those Vitamins.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I mailed it to you tonight.  When I mailed those Vitamins.......


thanx, i think my shedding(hair falling out in clumps more like it) has subsided so maybe i can comb for once without stopping up the tub

im so bored with my hair. part of me wants to straighten my hair but the other part is like hayel no.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall still woke? I am starting to get a migraine so i got up to take something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx, i think my shedding(hair falling out in clumps more like it) has subsided so maybe i can comb for once without stopping up the tub*
> 
> im so bored with my hair. part of me wants to straighten my hair but the other part is like hayel no.


 
chebaby

It was probably a "Seasonal Thang"  You were just Shedding your Winter Coat. 

Nah...Don't skraten.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> @Brownie518
> @La Colocha
> @Eisani
> 
> Jasmine said she will put up the Body Washes tomorrow.



I will hit her up next week.



robot. said:


> *howls* You sound *just like* my mama and aunt!
> 
> Ya'll say "pockeebook" and "chipotee" too?



No i say bag or purse but my grandma said pocket book.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yall still woke? *I am starting to get a migraine so i got up to take something.*


 
@La Colocha

Hmp. 

Gurl.....I thought you were gettin' thangs _"Massaged" _Up in that Piece

Now You Talmbout You Got a Headache.... ....... 

_*that's the oldest excuse in da' book*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It was probably a "Seasonal Thang"  You were just Shedding your Winter Coat.
> 
> Nah...Don't skraten.


maybe it was seasonal. i probably didnt pay much attention to it last year.

i dont think i will straighten. i havent gotten the hang of it and knowing me ill get frustrated and start cursing and throwing combs and flat irons


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Gurl.....I thought you were gettin' thangs _"Massaged" _Up in that Piece
> 
> Now You Talmbout You Got a Headache.... .......
> 
> _*that's the oldest excuse in da' book*_



Girl naw, dh is watching a movie. I laid down and my head started throbing real bad. I have to nip that in the bud right now.


----------



## Eisani

I went to Target and bought KCKT and KCCC just because I could  I don't need it, I sold what I had before!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I went to Target and bought KCKT and KCCC just because I could  I don't need it, I sold what I had before!


lawd knows i dont want to see another jar of kccc but when i go to target i want to buy a jar because i can. i like being about to get stuff on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I went to Target and bought KCKT and KCCC just because I could  I don't need it, I sold what I had before!*


 
Eisani

Girl...Who You Tellin'?  I could write a book on all the stuff I've bought and sold OR.......bought and swapped......OR just plain bought and gave away! 

And then turned around and re-bought.

The Life of a PJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani
chebaby
La Colocha

Ya'll All On Here!  

I know it's about to be On & Poppin'!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Ya'll All On Here!
> 
> I know it's about to be On & Poppin'!



I won't be on long, i will be 2 sheets to the wind in about 15 minutes.


----------



## chebaby

im here. lmao yall know im always here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Believe this Summa' I'll be using alot of Jasmine.  I have quite a bit of that. 

Now in BFH:  I pretty much only have the Cleansing Conditioners and a coupla' Shine Rinses. 

(I ended up selling quite a bit of this...most of the DC'ers I had).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Believe this Summa' I'll be using alot of Jasmine.  I have quite a bit of that.
> 
> Now in BFH:  I pretty much only have the Cleansing Conditioners and a coupla' Shine Rinses.
> 
> (I ended up selling quite a bit of this...most of the DC'ers I had).


this summer im using most anything that smells , but most of it will be kbb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I won't be on long, *i will be 2 sheets to the wind in about 15 minutes.*


 
@La Colocha

Lawd...No You Don't Got it Timed down to 15 minutes. 

Girl....You need to Quit.

_*hmp. that must be when the movie over*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this summer im using most anything that smells *, but most of it will be kbb.


 
chebaby

Yeah.  Me Too!  But unforunately, I'll still be under my Rug.  I need to put a little Fan up under it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd...No You Don't Got it Timed down to 15 minutes.
> 
> Girl....You need to Quit.
> 
> _*hmp. that must be when the movie over*_



You are something else, that is when my meds kick in, no scalp massage tonight,.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.  Me Too!  But unforunately, I'll still be under my Rug.*  I need to put a little Fan up under it*.


 

*Trey Songz voice* Whichoneayall bought up the CJ Argan & Olive Oil conditioner? I have exactly $100 in my cart right now  It wasn't intentional, but I got so tickled. Idk why I'm considering trying the hibiscus & banana again. I know I didn't like it...I haven't submitted the order yet because I'm debating on adding it to my cart.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> this summer im using most anything that smells , but most of it will be kbb.


I discovered a whole box of KBB I hadn't even touched yet. Yay for me lol, but I used some chamomile sage dc as a moisturizer the other day and the smell got.on.my.damn.nerves. I used to love it. The fragrance of some of the oils in the box don't smell the same anymore, but that isn't about to stop me from using them  I'm bout to doctor them up. I WISH I could find that cranberry cocktail fragrance  That was my signature scent a couple summers ago.

ETA: Raspberry lemonade is listed on Jasmine's closeout fragrance list. Just sayin, you may wanna jump on that.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Have any of you ladies used natures gate conditioners? If so how do you like them, i see them at tj maxx all the time but never tried them.




Good morning ladies! The no buy will be over soon thank goodness no more trying that out even if i don't buy much don't like the restriction. I was buying clothes so like Eisani said a PJ can always find a something to buy


La Colocha, never tried nature gate but like T said its in the same family as Jason, Giovanni and millcreek.  I like millcreek and Jason, decent prices and you can get them at walmart, target, vitamin shoppe and military commissary if you have access.

 It rained all day yesterday maybe a gloomy day, i'm doing hair tomorrow as usual.   
chebaby, scalp so dry i tried evoo no itching or flakes i definately needed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas!

@Ltown right. Nature's Gate is a decent "All Natural" Brand. I also like Millcreek.

Nothing much here. Prepping Hair/Scalp for Relaxer. I decided to move it up a day and do it on Tuesday.

I used some Njoi "Sweet Coconut Pomade w/Acai Berry" It smells Amazing. Love It. 

I shole hope my relaxer comes out okay (No Under OR Over Processing).erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. I'm about to go to the mall in a few,just wanted to say hi.

La Colocha I use nature's gate aloe and pomegranate conditioners as RO's or detanglers; they're quite moisturizing. Whenever I need more I always get 4 at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha
Shay72
Eisani
Brownie518

Others...........................

Jasmine has listed her Body Washes.  She also said Check the "What's New" and "Fragrance Option" to Pre-Order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

20% Curlmart 3 Days = HOP20


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess Imma Pull Out my Afroveda Ms. Bhree Hydrating Hair Cream/Lotion.
> 
> *I ran out of HTN Growth Lotion! SMH    (no back ups...gone)*



 I can't believe it!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to use up some of the stuff I have.(You saw the list) *And I have 5 bottles of Whipped Ends.* ...... smh.



.......but no HTN backup?  



IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Storming Something Fierce Here Tonight.
> 
> btw: Ya'll...I heard back from Jasmine's.
> 
> *She is bringing back Hello Sugar in about a Week or So*.
> 
> I "Thanked" Her and asked her about Ya'll Body Washes.....



...


*Dead* at ya'll...talkin about some 'Kern and dem!!'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Shay72
> @Eisani
> @Brownie518
> 
> Others...........................
> 
> Jasmine has listed her Body Washes.  She also said Check the "What's New" and "Fragrance Option" to Pre-Order.



.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Jasmine told me to tell ya'll her body washes are posted.

Also, I started a Thread in the Vendors/Sellers.


----------



## Shay72

Running off to Jasmine's. I'll call my mama after I take a look .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I can't believe I ran out of the Lotion either.  I had 1 bottle I got from Che, and I just finished it up (or I woulda' been out of the Lotion sooner).erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I can't believe I ran out of the Lotion either.  I had 1 bottle I got from Che, and I just finished it up (or I woulda' been out of the Lotion sooner).erplexed



I thought you got some in all them hauls...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I thought you got some in all them hauls...*


 
@Brownie518 

Gurl....Whatn'I Haulin' for Days I didn't do my Inventory right and I was blowing through the Lotions. 

Anyway, I was just gone use it till June and switch over to something else anyway.

I ended up with like 5-6 Follicle Boosters and about 5-6 Protein L-I's, 2-3 Oils and 2-3 Protein DC'ers. And No More Lotions. 

I'll start back on it in the Fall since they gave a 2 year Shelf-Life.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Placed my order at Jasmine's. Almost added some Shea Butter Rinses and the new masque  then remembered I'm on a no buy for hair products. My mama's headed to the site as I type. I told my friend to hop on those lotions since that is a closeout product. Oh yeah, I asked Dana about the exfoliating shower gelee.

I finished one of Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinses. I have one back up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....Whatn'I Haulin' for Days I didn't do my Inventory right and I was blowing through the Lotions.
> 
> Anyway, I was just gone use it till June and switch over to something else anyway.
> 
> I ended up with like *5-6 Follicle Boosters and about 5-6 Protein L-I's, 2-3 Oils and 2-3 Protein DC'ers*. And No More Lotions.
> 
> I'll start back on it in the Fall since they gave a 2 year Shelf-Life.erplexed



Wow, is all I can say.


----------



## natura87

Got bored and took my twists out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

I asked Jasmine to Invoice me for 3 A&S's in Hello Sugar once she gets the Fragrance In.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> I asked Jasmine to Invoice me for 3 A&S's in Hello Sugar once she gets the Fragrance In.


 
I think only two of the scents I ordered are available now. Everything else is May 1st.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, idk yall, this no-buy may have to end early. *Sigh* let me go see what's going on.


----------



## La Colocha

Uhh this weekend has gone by way too fast, yuck.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> natura87, make sure you check the isle where they carry natural products.  That is where mine had shea moisture before it got bigger  i was in my target and they had it in two places.  What are you looking for im getting ready to return yucca &aloe hair milk and i still have rain check for bogo?



At the one that had the poo and the body products I actually did go to. I was searching up and down the aisle like "Where the heck are you?". I even had a few lachen:) associates looking for them too. One said "We are just trying out a few things to see how it sells." 

How the heck are you gonna know how it sells if you arent carrying the vast majority of it...? That just seems counterproductive.


----------



## Shay72

LC-- and the next few months will be like a whirlwind  for me at work.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> natura87, make sure you check the isle where they carry natural products.  That is where mine had shea moisture before it got bigger  i was in my target and they had it in two places.  What are you looking for im getting ready to return yucca &aloe hair milk and i still have rain check for bogo?




i'm not looking for anything I just wanted to know of they carry it. As a PJ I needs to know these types of things...just in case there is some sort of mass hairpocalypse or something.

You have a raincheck for a BOGO?  Awesomesaice. I didnt grab any for some random reason.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC-- and the next few months will be like a whirlwind  for me at work.



Counting down to the next holiday, 4th of july.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok i have figured out what system i will use to help me after the no-buy if i make it until then, lmao. I will use envelopes to save for the things that i want, and it will also fit into the grace period i am going to allow myself to see if i still want the stuff. Hair related the only things on my list for now is the 2 natures gate conditioners. I will start an envelope for black friday hoping the sales will be better this year than last. And non hair related (because i have no where else to share this). I want a mk bag, jasmines body washes and there will be the semi annual bbw sale coming up in june i think, i want to save up for these things too. If i plan my purchases hopefully it will keep me on track and i get used to thinking before i buy something.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Divas!
> 
> @Ltown right. Nature's Gate is a decent "All Natural" Brand. I also like Millcreek.
> 
> Nothing much here. Prepping Hair/Scalp for Relaxer. I decided to move it up a day and do it on Tuesday.
> 
> I used some Njoi "Sweet Coconut Pomade w/Acai Berry" It smells Amazing. Love It.
> 
> I shole hope my relaxer comes out okay (No Under OR Over Processing).erplexed






IDareT'sHair, someone posted a tutorial (lonei?) here today on self relaxing, watch some youtube videos i'm sure you have but anything extra helps.  You got to master that skill this year


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! I may take my hair down in 2 more weeks! That would make a total of 5 weeks - I would be sooo proud of myself! I can't believe I wore weave back-to-back-to-back for 15 months while I was transitioning! Thats insanity lol! Today I hooked up a small fridge in my garage where I will store my hair products that might spoil - honey hemp and sitrinillah - Im not really worried about anything else - I may need to stick MHC in there too! *What products do yall refrigerate?*


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon ladies! I may take my hair down in 2 more weeks! That would make a total of 5 weeks - I would be sooo proud of myself! I can't believe I wore weave back-to-back-to-back for 15 months while I was transitioning! Thats insanity lol! Today I hooked up a small fridge in my garage where I will store my hair products that might spoil - honey hemp and sitrinillah - Im not really worried about anything else - I may need to stick MHC in there too! *What products do yall refrigerate?*



I only do my kbb mask, i may do the hair dew since i am putting it away for a while. Everything else i am not too much worried about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, someone posted a tutorial (lonei?) here today on self relaxing, *watch some youtube videos i'm sure you have but anything extra helps. You got to master that skill this year*


 
@Ltown

Great Minds think alike. That's Exactly What I've Been doing this afternoon watching YT Vids. And you're right.....I got to get that thang down pat.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Today I hooked up a small fridge in my garage where I will store my hair products that might spoil - honey hemp and sitrinillah - Im not really worried about anything else - I may need to stick MHC in there too! What products do yall refrigerate?*


 
@beautyaddict1913

I keep my Sitrinillah in there and recently put my Hydratherma Naturals in there (per their instructions). I've had MHC Conditioners in there (don't have too many of those left tho'). 

I will definitely stick BFH in there once the weather warms up and maybe my Oyin Honey Hemp, since that one girl said hers spoiled.

I haven't worried too much about any of the other stuff (like La Colocha said). Didn't think about KBB? Not sure if I will stick that in or not.erplexed


----------



## Minty

what's going on ladies. I've been off for a minute but I hope everyone is excellent! 

Yup, I'm still on the no-buy...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Great Minds think alike. That's Exactly What I've Been doing this afternoon watching YT Vids. And you're right.....I got to get that thang down pat.
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I keep my Sitrinillah in there and recently put my Hydratherma Naturals in there (per their instructions). I've had MHC Conditioners in there (don't have too many of those left tho').
> 
> I will definitely stick BFH in there once the weather warms up and maybe my Oyin Honey Hemp, since that one girl said hers spoiled.
> 
> I haven't worried too much about any of the other stuff (like La Colocha said). Didn't think about KBB? Not sure if I will stick that in or not.erplexed



The only reason i do kbb is because someone found mold in there and they didn't even have it for a few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Counting down to the next holiday, 4th of july.


 
@La Colocha

You forgot about Memorial Dayerplexed ........ 

Imma try to put in for those weeks now (Memorial & the 4th). I got to deal with a real _jerkoff_ now so it's hard to say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *what's going on ladies. I've been off for a minute but I hope everyone is excellent! *
> 
> *Yup, I'm still on the no-buy...*


 
HijabiFlygirl

Hey Lady Good For You!  I've still been looking at that Una Rolland



La Colocha said:


> *The only reason i do kbb is because someone found mold in there and they didn't even have it for a few months.*


 
La Colocha

That's good to know.  I should pull mine in.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You forgot about Memorial Dayerplexed ........
> 
> Imma try to put in for those weeks now (Memorial & the 4th). I got to deal with a real _jerkoff_ now so it's hard to say.



I don't think we get memorial day off, i can't remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't think we get memorial day off, i can't remember.*


 
La Colocha

I want that week, the week of the 4th, Labor Day week and my Week Between Christmas/New Year.

Imma put in for it and see what happens.  For the past 10 years there was no issue.

And Now.....thangs are a hotmess and the _new guy_ gotta flex (insecure). 

Always tryna' prove a point that's really a _'non-point'_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I want that week, the week of the 4th, Labor Day week and my Week Between Christmas/New Year.
> 
> Imma put in for it and see what happens.  For the past 10 years there was no issue.
> 
> And Now.....thangs are a hotmess and the _new guy_ gotta flex (insecure).
> 
> Always tryna' prove a point that's really a _'non-point'_



Is there anyone you can talk to over him?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is there anyone you can talk to over him?*


 
La Colocha

That would be the CEO who put him there in the 1st place.......

I'm waiting on him to tear his pants Royally. 

It's coming.  It's just a matter of time.  Ignant!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> That would be the CEO who put him there in the 1st place.......
> 
> I'm waiting on him to tear his pants Royally.
> 
> It's coming.  It's just a matter of time.  Ignant!



Well as long as he is treating people fairly, just ignore his attitude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shoot! I'm Hungry. I need to run to the Grocery. 

I wonder if I'll run into alot of Folx buying they Easter Dinner Groceries?erplexed

I just wanna pick up a few things. It's kinda "Stormy" I just heard Thunder. 

Lemme dig up this Wig and run out for a minute.

I was out in my Stash earlier. Lawd......I need to get busy. I think doing my hair twice a week will be a big help.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoot! I'm Hungry. I need to run to the Grocery.
> 
> I wonder if I'll run into alot of Folx buying they Easter Dinner Groceries?erplexed
> 
> I just wanna pick up a few things. It's kinda "Stormy" I just heard Thunder.
> 
> Lemme dig up this Wig and run out for a minute.
> 
> I was out in my Stash earlier. Lawd......I need to get busy. I think doing my hair twice a week will be a big help.



I am starving too, i want some hot wings.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Wow! yall gave me lots of ideas of things i should probably refrigerate - hair dew, honey hemp, kbb masque, mhc, hairveda....that ice box gon be full lol...thank yall!!

Also are yall going thru withdrawal from not waiting on anything in the mail? lol...i haven't even been wanting to check my mailbox bcuz i knx there are no boxes for me lol....i just put a curl rehab & a bee mine curly butter in my cart on curlmart....i'm about to take a nap and sleep on that idea lol


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Wow! yall gave me lots of ideas of things i should probably refrigerate - hair dew, honey hemp, kbb masque, mhc, hairveda....that ice box gon be full lol...thank yall!!
> 
> Also are yall going thru withdrawal from not waiting on anything in the mail? lol...i haven't even been wanting to check my mailbox bcuz i knx there are no boxes for me lol....i just put a curl rehab & a bee mine curly butter in my cart on curlmart....i'm about to take a nap and sleep on that idea lol



No, my withdrawl is coming from not being able to buy anything in the store. Its like damn i got this money i can't spend, lmao. *cries*.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol! do u buy make-up LC? Thats where my fix has been coming from! I have been living in MAC and wanted to go to Sephora today but the location I like is waaay across town and I have been out all day with my fam! I have decided that I will only go to MAC everytime a collection comes out - that seems to be once per month lately! But I need to get to Sephora! Do you think Sephora will be open tomoro?


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol! do u buy make-up LC? Thats where my fix has been coming from! I have been living in MAC and wanted to go to Sephora today but the location I like is waaay across town and I have been out all day with my fam! I have decided that I will only go to MAC everytime a collection comes out - that seems to be once per month lately! But I need to get to Sephora! Do you think Sephora will be open tomoro?



I buy some of everything. I don't know if sephora will be open tomorrow. Call your local store to find out, they may have some kind of deals for the holiday.


----------



## chebaby

Hello all
IDareT'sHair, I got you an almond glaze
beautyaddict, I know u wanted to try the bee mine curly butter. I have a jar that's more than half full I'll send to you because I won't be using it. Let me know if you want the luscious moisturizer to because I'll send it together.

Just came back from the natural store. I got kbb SA, hair cream, hair butter and conditioner and cj repair me. Kbb changed the hair cream AGAIN.
Anyway Egyptian musk smells amazing, like sweet soft vanilla.

Oh and I finally did the apogee treatment last night and co washed with repair me today and I am loving my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Well as long as he is treating people fairly, just ignore his attitude.*


 
La Colocha

And that right there would be _"The Problem"_

Thanks for the KBB tip.  I pulled that in and put it in the Fridge.  I may 'invest' in one of those Dorm Refrigs and do like beautyaddict1913 and Keep it in the Garage for Products.

That's a really, really Good Idea and I keep my products out there anyway!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just purchased the shea butter cream rinse from jasmines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Hello all
> @IDareT'sHair, *I got you an almond glaze*
> @beautyaddict, I know u wanted to try the bee mine curly butter. I have a jar that's more than half full I'll send to you because I won't be using it. Let me know if you want the luscious moisturizer to because I'll send it together.
> 
> Just came back from the natural store. I got kbb SA, hair cream, hair butter and conditioner and cj repair me. Kbb changed the hair cream AGAIN.
> Anyway Egyptian musk smells amazing, like sweet soft vanilla.
> 
> Oh and I finally did the apogee treatment last night and co washed with repair me today and I am loving my hair.


 
chebaby

Bless You My Friend!  You're The Best!  I liked the Egyptian Musk.  

I thought it smelled Sultry-Sessy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *I just purchased the shea butter cream rinse from jasmines.*


 
fattyfatfat

Girl....What Scents Did you Get???  ..............


----------



## fattyfatfat

does anyone have a shescentit discount code? Im want the super soft honey conditioning rinse and if I can save a few cents.


----------



## fattyfatfat

black currant vanilla! I looooooooove that scent!




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> Girl....What Scents Did you Get???  ..............


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby I would love the luscious too! Thanks hun!
IDareT'sHair it would give you a lot more room in ur fridge - I have the side-by-side fridge with the icemaker & water filter (im sure everyone else does too lol) and u knx those things have NO ROOM! We had to buy a deep freezer after getting one of those lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *lol! do u buy make-up LC? *Thats where my fix has been coming from! I have been living in MAC and wanted to go to Sephora today but the location I like is waaay across town and I have been out all day with my fam! I have decided that I will only go to MAC everytime a collection comes out - that seems to be once per month lately! But I need to get to Sephora! Do you think Sephora will be open tomoro?


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp  You're Kidding Right????    She's the Make-Up/Nail Polish/Perfume Queen!



La Colocha said:


> *I buy some of everything*. I don't know if sephora will be open tomorrow. Call your local store to find out, they may have some kind of deals for the holiday.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  Shole Do............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby I would love the luscious too! Thanks hun!
> @IDareT'sHair *it would give you a lot more room in ur fridge - I have the side-by-side fridge with the icemaker & water filter (im sure everyone else does too lol)* and u knx those things have NO ROOM! We had to buy a deep freezer after getting one of those lol


 
@beautyaddict1913

Girl....Ain't Nuttin' Else up in that Piece most of the time But Some Conditioner

Yep. Same Kind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *black currant vanilla! I looooooooove that scent!*


 
fattyfatfat

WOW!  I haven't tried that oneerplexed  I love the Black Currant Vanilla from BBW

Sorry.  No I don't have a Code for SSI?  Is she having a Sale?erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat

nope no sale. the coco creme leave in is $2.00 off though...




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> WOW!  I haven't tried that oneerplexed  I love the Black Currant Vanilla from BBW
> 
> Sorry.  No I don't have a Code for SSI?  *Is she having a Sale?*erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *nope no sale. the coco creme leave in is $2.00 off though...*


 
fattyfatfat

Thanks Girl.  

That's one of mkd favorites!


----------



## fattyfatfat

mine too. I just purchase the honey rinse and coco cream leave in.




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> That's one of mkd favorites!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp  You're Kidding Right????    She's the Make-Up/Nail Polish/Perfume Queen!
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  Shole Do............



I don't discriminate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't discriminate.*


 
@La Colocha

Shole Don't...........

btw: I casually mentioned that Rhianna perfume to my old College Roommate and she ran out and bought it 

Still always tryna' outdo "Ol' T" 20+ Years later.

Next time I'll mention some _Cow Dung_. 

She prolly run out and get that


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Shole Don't...........
> 
> btw: I casually mentioned that Rhianna perfume to my old College Roommate and she ran out and bought it
> 
> Still always tryna' outdo "Ol' T" 20+ Years later.
> 
> Next time I'll mention some _Cow Dung_.
> 
> She prolly run out and get that



I know people like that, they ask me what i have on and i say nothing, i woke up smelling like this. If someone brings something in to work to show others best believe 4 other people will have it within 48 hours


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know people like that, they ask me what i have on and i say nothing, i woke up smelling like this. If someone brings something in to work to show others best believe 4 other people will have it within 48 hours*


 
@La Colocha

Exactly.

Girl....Don't mention no shoes, no hairstyle, no lipstick, nothing around her. 

Even though we live in different cities and it's been years since "The Yard"........something about that Rivalry Thing lives on in Her   

Hmp. Imma always Stand Up and Do My Thang!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Girl....Don't mention no shoes, no hairstyle, no lipstick, nothing around her.
> 
> Even though we live in different cities and it's been years since "The Yard"........something about that Rivalry Thing lives on in Her
> 
> Hmp. Imma always Stand Up and Do My Thang!



 Fo shame, fo shame.


----------



## La Colocha

I am bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Fo shame, fo shame.*


 
La Colocha

Girl.  Like You Said:  There are People Like that errrday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am bored.*


 
La Colocha

Did you check out Jasmine's Scents?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Did you check out Jasmine's Scents?



Yeah, i am going to wait for a bit.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Counting down to the next holiday, 4th of july.


 
Both of my camps start the day after, July 5th. I'm supervising two camps amongst my many other duties. This is the summer to get skinny. Let me gone head and buy a cooler for my car. Well I plan to lose a ton of weight before the first day of camp (and of course continue through out the summer). For some that is June 27th and because I supervise elementary inclusion too I will count that as my first day too.



La Colocha said:


> I want a mk bag, jasmines body washes and there will be the semi annual bbw sale coming up in june i think, i want to save up for these things too. If i plan my purchases hopefully it will keep me on track and i get used to thinking before i buy something.


I want a MK bag too. I'm a Coach whore (as some folks have called me ) but I have been liking a few MK bags. Yes, the BBW sale is June every year. I know I used to act a fool every year until I switched to Carol's Daughter then to Jasmines. I tell you Jasmine's came back right on time .  I was looking at Carol's Daughter again, reluctantly.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *What products do yall refrigerate?*


My two drawers in the bottom of the fridge used to be dedicated to hair products but now I'm addicted to greek yogurt (Fage, Chobani) and it has taken one drawer . I have sitrinillah,sunshine, almond glaze, vatika frosting, claudie's protein conditioner, and ayurvedic pastes in that drawer and all over my fridge shelves.

Yes, I am still buying elsewhere but not hair products. I bought a gang of earrings from F21 (reward for losing weight) and some lip scrubs from Lush (another reward for losing weight). I reward myself weekly if I lose weight. I also just bought some Jasmine's today but I needed it.I also bought Supreme 90 which is supposed to be just like P90X but cheaper. And...let me stop here . I have stopped buying a lot of clothes because my closet spans sizes 8 on up so I should be able to find something. I most likely will hit up Kohl's the 4th July sale though because I stack up on my petite capris there for the summer and the ones I have now are too big.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I have had a really really long today.  I am about to wash my hair in a bit.  I washed this morning with asian coconut cowash and I really really it.  My hair felt clean which usually doesnt happen when I co wash.  I just did a wash and go with kbb hair milk/sweet ambrosia.  I am going to DC tonight and twist for a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I washed this morning with asian coconut cowash and I really really it. My hair felt clean which usually doesnt happen when I co wash.* I just did a wash and go with kbb hair milk/sweet ambrosia. I am going to DC tonight and twist for a twist out tomorrow.


 

mkd

I'm glad you and Che both gave this pretty good reviews.  I'll hafta' pull mine out soon.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - speaking of Coach, did you get that email about the online outlet sale they had this week?


----------



## Brownie518

And speaking of perfumes, I got that rollerball favorites set from Sephora the other day and I like damn near all of them. I'm gonna get the Acqua di Goia, for sure. The Hanae Morai doesn't smell as good as I thought it would, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> And speaking of perfumes, I got that rollerball favorites set from Sephora the other day and I like damn near all of them. I'm gonna get the Acqua di Goia, for sure. *The Hanae Morai doesn't smell as good as I thought it would, though.*


 
@Brownie518

I like this one. (The Original One). I have the Shower Gel, Lotion, Body Cream and Perfume.

It wears nicely on me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I like this one. (The Original One). I have the Shower Gel, Lotion, Body Cream and Perfume.
> 
> It wears nicely on me.



It smells nice, its just not my style. I'm not sure how I feel about the Coach Poppy either. I like the Lady Million, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't bought any fragrances in a while.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't bought any fragrances in a while.



Me either, i bought 3 lola's before the no-buy, they were $49.99 at tj maxx and i though they were fake until i got it home and it smelled like the one i bought at the mall that cost me $75 so i went back and got them all.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I used up a CPR, a HTN Oil, HTN Lotion, and a BFH conditioner. Can't remember which one right now.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> And speaking of perfumes, I got that rollerball favorites set from Sephora the other day and I like damn near all of them. I'm gonna get the Acqua di Goia, for sure. The Hanae Morai doesn't smell as good as I thought it would, though.


I like Hanae Morai but its kind of heavy to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I like Hanae Morai but its kind of heavy to me.*


 
mkd

I'll either just use the Shower Gel and Body Cream or the Shower Gel and the Lotion.

It's definitely "Sultry"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Me either,* i bought 3 lola's before the no-buy, they were $49.99 at tj maxx and i though they were fake until i got it home and it smelled like the one i bought at the mall that cost me $75 so i went back and got them all*.


 
@La Colocha

When I went to Chicago for Thanksgiving I was gone give my Cousin a Set of Lola(Shower Gel, Lotion, Perfume)....

but I ended up taking it out of my suitcase _at the last minute_ and I gave her a set of Gucci By Gucci I had. I love that too.

Oh..and some Korres Body Cream.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> When I went to Chicago for Thanksgiving I was gone give my Cousin a Set of Lola(Shower Gel, Lotion, Perfume)....
> 
> but I ended up taking it out of my suitcase _at the last minute_ and I gave her a set of Gucci By Gucci I had. I love that too.
> 
> Oh..and some Korres Body Cream.



You like lola? That is my favorite perfume, i like my other ones but i love lola. I have used 2 bottle since last year.


----------



## robot.

today is spa day for izzy. i haven't steamed in over a month, so i steamed twice today (under it right now).

i'm wondering what i should do with my hair this week? coils last the longest and look the best for me, but they also take the longest to do and my arms get so tired! lol

i plan on hitting the club friday too, maybe a cute twistout for that. my twistouts have been getting better and twisouts on dry hair are  !

so maybe do my coils tonight and then brush them out to twist on dry hair thursday night. but dang, i'm going on a trip saturday, so what do to with it then?! maybe i can slap a headband on it and call it a day.


----------



## La Colocha

What are you ladies doing tomorrow? We have nothing planned, so i guess i will get some rest to get ready for the work week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You like lola? That is my favorite perfume, i like my other ones but i love lola. I have used 2 bottle since last year.*


 
La Colocha

Girl...That's my Joint!  I've been using it a minute too.  

I did send my Old Roomie one last summa'.erplexed .........  

She had never heard of it (_figures...now she'll be ackin' all brand new if it ever gets mentioned_) Like she knows Lola Personally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had Versace Crystal and Versace Noir but gave them away as B-Day Gifts.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl...That's my Joint!  I've been using it a minute too.
> 
> I did send my Old Roomie one last summa'.erplexed .........
> 
> She had never heard of it (_figures...now she'll be ackin' all brand new if it ever gets mentioned_) Like she knows Lola Personally.



I had to go spray some on my arm just to smell it, lmao.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im up from my nap! chebaby saved me from making a purchase...today lol...The new MAC collection comes out May 5 & I will wait until then to go! Might go to Sephora after church tomoro...I never did call them but when I asked my sis if they would be open tomoro she laughed at me and said yes lol...Ughh I need to get my skin regimen down! That skincare section forum is ALL over the place...I need a little patience to navigate it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Get Some of the _Summer Scents_ of Jasmine's Avacado & Silks i.e. Mango Peach, Lemon Sugar etc..

I already have the Raspberry Lemonade, Honey Pear, Carribean Coconut and Guava Passion Fruit. (and of course Hello Sugar). I'll get some of the "Summer" Fruitier Scents May 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I had to go spray some on my arm just to smell it, lmao.*


 
@La Colocha

I think My Mother got me on to this (Lola). She was a HUGE Perfume Person. 

She Loved and Had ALL Kinds of Perfumes. Her Dresser was Full of Perfumes. And she was Big on Layering i.e. Shower Gel, Lotion, etc...and she also liked Powders (when the scent had a Powder). 

I don't do the Powders, but I do like to Layer.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I haven't bought perfumes in forever either...I have been wanting some more L'eau Dissey by Issey Miyake & Flowerbomb....those are my two faves! I love Pink Sugar too but I have been wearing that to death...I hardly touch the rest of my collection these days!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I layer too T! I know which bath & body wrks lotions complement each fragrance.....its like an art to me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I haven't bought perfumes in forever either...I have been wanting some more L'eau Dissey by Issey Miyake & *Flowerbomb.*...those are my two faves! I love Pink Sugar too but I have been wearing that to death...I hardly touch the rest of my collection these days!


 
Flowerbomb is nice. I like Herve Leger and Narcisco Rodregeuz (sp).
My Go To's: are Prada and St. John.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72 - speaking of Coach, did you get that email about the online outlet sale they had this week?


 I don't mess with them e-mails. My mom did get a coupon in March I believe. I got a work bag and 3 pairs of their earrings. I am not happy with those $98 gold 1941 Coach hoops. Bishes are really hard to close.



Brownie518 said:


> And speaking of perfumes, I got that rollerball favorites set from Sephora the other day and I like damn near all of them. I'm gonna get the Acqua di Goia, for sure. The Hanae Morai doesn't smell as good as I thought it would, though.


I like Hanae Morai but I know what you mean. I need to be in the mood for that one. Talking about rollerballs, I wonder if Jasmine will bring those back too. I hope so.



Brownie518 said:


> It smells nice, its just not my style. I'm not sure how I feel about the Coach Poppy either. I like the Lady Million, though.


I like Coach Poppy. I don't have a full size bottle but one of those purse size spritzes. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Get Some of the _Summer Scents_ of Jasmine's Avacado & Silks i.e. Mango Peach, Lemon Sugar etc..
> 
> I already have the Raspberry Lemonade, Honey Pear, Carribean Coconut and Guava Passion Fruit. (and of course Hello Sugar). I'll get some of the "Summer" Fruitier Scents May 1st.


Damn I meant to order Honey Pear. Of course there is next time. I've realized I love anything with pear in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Damn I meant to order Honey Pear*. Of course there is next time. *I've realized I love anything with pear in it*.


 
Shay72

I love Pear Too! 

I thought I had got the Green Apple Pear Vanilla or whatever it's called.  

I'll get that one too to round out my Jasmine Spring/Summer Fruity Regi.


----------



## Brownie518

I got a French Vanilla Pear shower gel the other day from Jasmine's and that joint smells so good! I'm gonna have to get lotion, too. 

IDareT'sHair - the Prada you like, is it the Infusion d'Iris??? I looooove that one!!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I love Pear Too!
> 
> I thought I had got the Green Apple Pear Vanilla or whatever it's called.
> 
> I'll get that one too to round out my Jasmine Spring/Summer Fruity Regi.


 
I got the Green Apple Pear . I need to smell that Rhianna perfume because that may be my next fragrance purchase.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I got a French Vanilla Pear shower gel the other day from Jasmine's and that joint smells so good! I'm gonna have to get lotion, too.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - the Prada you like, is it the Infusion d'Iris??? I looooove that one!!


That right there is my favorite Jasmine's scent--French Vanilla Pear


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> That right there is my favorite Jasmine's scent--French Vanilla Pear



For some reason, I always thought I would hate it but . I'm about to email Dana and see if I can get some of those sprays in Hello Sugar and French Vanilla pear. 3 each...


----------



## Shay72

Rhianna's perfume bottle is ugly .


----------



## chebaby

the kbb creamyliscious us almost exactly like her old hair cream. im in love. i did acoil with the cream on damp hair and its still soft and silky hours later. did i say love lol. im about to pull a T and order a few more jars from kbb in different scents. at least i want to lol but i may talk myself out of it.

tomorrow im going to co wash with kbb complete conditioner and use sweet ambrosia and creamyliscious to braid for a braid out.


----------



## Priss Pot

I haven't been in here much, as trying to finish writing my thesis has been kicking my butt. I did an impromptu straightening session on my hair Friday. Here's a pic (I know the quality is horrible, lol) but neither my digitial camera nor my DSLR camera had enough of a battery charge. It was a little warm in my bathroom, so my hair started poofing up some.


>


BSL is where the top of my tank lies. When I pulled that bottom layer taut, it touched it.

But anyhoo, yesterday I missed my kinks so I washed and dc'd again. I used Giovanni Direct as a leave-in and sealed with a bit of Grapeseed Oil (my first time using it). I took out the braids this morning, and I was glad to see how the grapeseed oil didn't weigh my hair down. It had shine, yet was still fluffy. I smoothed some shea butter on my ends and went about my usual morning routine.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, Happy Easter to you all! 

Nice day here! Dd comes back at 1:30 so well be going to friends house for dinner.

Brownie518,  i get the coach coupons but never got the special online invites i sign up Friday heck who knew you got to sign up for everything for the same company.

Did hair yesterday since i got to be gone most of the day, i'm clean out my stash and either sell/give away junk taking up room.  

I have 1 kbb mask so that has to be refrigerate too? I do keep in my spare frig oils ,  HV and MHC stuff because they expire fast.


----------



## Ese88

Happy Easter guys! I got my mum to order methe following for my birthday next month:
oyin burnt sugar pomade
oyin hair dew
komaza protein strengthener
komaza olive dc sample


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, nothing going on over here. Painting my nails getting ready for work tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got a French Vanilla Pear shower gel the other day from Jasmine's and that joint smells so good! I'm gonna have to get lotion, too.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - *the Prada you like, is it the Infusion d'Iris??? I looooove that one!!*


 

Brownie518

It's the Original one in the Pink Box.  I like more Spicy/Earthy/Musky fragrances instead of the Floral ones.

Yeah, Imma get some Avacado & Silk in some of the Pears.  WOW!  You just got it the other day?  That was fast shipping.  She had s-l-o-w-e-d down, so that's good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy & Blessed Easter Divas!

I decided to "Relax" this morning. Lawd...I can't get that _smoothing_ thing down. And I always end up using my Hands/Fingers.

My sides look Poofy/Puffy. i.e. underprocessed.

I am under the dryer now. I ended up DC'ing (Steaming) with KBB Luscious Locs. So, it's open. 

I think all that talk 'bout _Kern dem _made me crack open a Jar.

I was going to Steam with JC WDT, but it started 'stinging' around my hairline for some reason, so I had to rinse it out. Not sure why.

Glad to have that over with for another 10-12 weeks. I still don't think my Relaxing skills are up to par.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy & Blessed Easter Divas!
> 
> I decided to "Relax" this morning. Lawd...I can't get that _smoothing_ thing down. And I always end up using my Hands/Fingers.
> 
> My sides look Poofy/Puffy. i.e. underprocessed.
> 
> I am under the dryer now. I ended up DC'ing (Steaming) with KBB Luscious Locs. So, it's open.
> 
> I think all that talk 'bout _Kern dem _made me crack open a Jar.
> 
> I was going to Steam with JC WDT, but it started 'stinging' around my hairline for some reason, so I had to rinse it out. Not sure why.
> 
> Glad to have that over with for another 10-12 weeks. I still don't think my Relaxing skills are up to par.erplexed



You will get it t, what happened to the girl who was doing it for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You will get it t, what happened to the girl who was doing it for you?*


 
La Colocha

Unreliable.  Last time I went over there, no one was home.  

And she knew I was coming.

So, it's better that I learn myself anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Unreliable.  Last time I went over there, no one was home.
> 
> And she knew I was coming.
> 
> So, it's better that I learn myself anyway.



Yeah you will get it, keep watching tutorials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yeah you will get it, keep watching tutorials.*


 

@La Colocha I will. I watched several yesterday. 

And @Brownie518 has _really_ been helping me through the process too.

@Ltown "Challenged" me to get it down by the end of this year, so I am going to shoot for her challenge.

I have about 3 more to go.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha I will. I watched several yesterday.
> 
> And @Brownie518 has _really_ been helping me through the process too.
> 
> @Ltown "Challenged" me to get it down by the end of this year, so I am going to shoot for her challenge.
> 
> I have about 3 more to go.



I believe in you, you will get it down. So you won't have to depend on anyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want a coupla' more KBB Masks. _*don't judge*_ I Shole hate to get up off that $25.00 tho'.

It is 'conveniently' OOS on Curlmart.

I'll use it again next wash day (Friday), after that UBH DC'er. 

I know that CAN stand up to that UBH. That mess ain't no joke


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want a coupla' more KBB Masks.  _*don't judge*_  I Shole hate to get up off that $25.00 tho'.
> 
> It is 'conveniently' OOS on Curlmart.
> 
> I'll use it again next wash day (Friday), after that UBH DC'er.  I know that will stand up to that UBH.  That mess ain't no joke



I am not judging you because i am about done with this no-buy, i am grown and should have more control of my finances. I feel like a kid on punishment for the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am not judging you because i am about done with this no-buy*, i am grown and should have more control of my finances. I feel like a kid on punishment for the summer.


 
La Colocha

Imma hold off on getting Kern dem Mask's.  It's True....I want it 

BUT...I Want it on Sale.  I have 2, so Imma make them work.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Imma hold off on getting Kern dem Mask's.  It's True....I want it
> 
> BUT...I Want it on Sale.  I have 2, so Imma make them work.



Did they have a sale this week on them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Did they have a sale this week on them*?


 
La Colocha


Yeah, (KBB Did).  I think you had to spend $50.00 and then you got 1 Free.  Remember we were teasing chebaby that it was gone be in one of those Lotion Sampler jars..... 

But at CM they are (and have been) listed OOS when CM has had their 15% and 20% Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to focus on using the "Stuff" I already have here anyway.  

I have both Komaza Olive and Komaza Intensive that are great DC'ers as well as some others i.e. CJ, Jasmine, _*HV Sitrinillah*_ My all time Fav

I have a Claudie Normalizing DC that sounds/looks great.  And some others just waiting.  2 AV Ashlii Amalas.

So, I need to spend_ less time_ focusing on KBB.  I shoulda' did like that one girl and bought about 6-7 of them when they were $12.50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....I just pulled a Jar of Vatika Frosting outta da' Fridge.  I forgot to list that one in the products I keep in the Fridge.

beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Njoi Creations Sweet Coconut Pomade w/Acai Berries.  I have 1 Back up.  

Also, used up 1 Mizani Butter Blends (Senstive Scalp) 1 vial of Pure Keratin Oil and 1 Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.


----------



## La Colocha

This weekend went fast, sigh.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, when you relax no tv, no internet, no distraction until you can master this.  If your scalp is based with protection you probably can smooth better and keep it on longer.  You may need to find the right base so you won't be scared to over processed imo.  

I'm done with the no buy after T annouced Jasmine back, i've always known T, Dana is Jasmine and she not the crazy JSM from NC,  i had to get my avacodo and silk now, T has given me one still have it so now i'm covered i didn't want to wait and everyone rush her.  I returned 2 shea moisture so i feel good buying what i love.  

@La, you are saving and like you said you can do both save and do you

I actually have a favorite vendor can you all believe it

Picked up dd, waiting to go to dinner later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Thanks for the Tip.  I wasn't watching TV, I took the phone off, No internet.  No Distractions. 

It's just the smoothing gets me everytime.erplexed

I'll get better hopefully.

What Scent did you get your Avacado & Silk in?

Glad dd made a safe return.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *This weekend went fast, sigh.*


 
@La Colocha

It Shole Did Girl. 

How's them Colocha's Feeling Today?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> It Shole Did Girl.
> 
> How's them Colocha's Feeling Today?



 They are happy, going to cowash tuesday or wendsday.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, when you relax no tv, no internet, no distraction until you can master this.  If your scalp is based with protection you probably can smooth better and keep it on longer.  You may need to find the right base so you won't be scared to over processed imo.
> 
> I'm done with the no buy after T annouced Jasmine back, i've always known T, Dana is Jasmine and she not the crazy JSM from NC,  i had to get my avacodo and silk now, T has given me one still have it so now i'm covered i didn't want to wait and everyone rush her.  I returned 2 shea moisture so i feel good buying what i love.
> 
> @La, you are saving and like you said you can do both save and do you
> 
> I actually have a favorite vendor can you all believe it
> 
> Picked up dd, waiting to go to dinner later.



I am done right now, so i hope no-body put their money on me. No more no-buys.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Thanks for the Tip.  I wasn't watching TV, I took the phone off, No internet.  No Distractions.
> 
> It's just the smoothing gets me everytime.erplexed
> 
> I'll get better hopefully.
> 
> What Scent did you get your Avacado & Silk in?
> 
> Glad dd made a safe return.



IDareT'sHair, i got vanilla that should be safe i always gotten no scents before so i may really fall in love with the scents one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> They are happy, going to cowash tuesday or wendsday.


 
La Colocha

Glad they're feeling very_ Colocha-like_ today.  What you thinkin' 'bout getting coming up off this No-Buy Saturday?  Imma get:

Nioxin - I sold a bottle of Vits so I will get a bottle of these
Jasmine Avacado & Silk* since she's back 
I want another BFH Red Wine Rinse and Green Tea Apple Rinse? _*not sure if I'll get it?*_

That's about all I can think of right now.  I seem to be good on everything else.  

I cowashed with HV Mosit 24/7 today.  It was very nice.  I can't wait to focus on some of those HV Conditioners to co-wash with.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, you got to find the bases some of these professional use, next time dd go get her done i have her snoop it out.  She used to get burns in the nape but not now.  I used to use vaseline but that wasn't enough.  So when is the next relaxer so i can do some research.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Glad they're feeling very_ Colocha-like_ today.  What you thinkin' 'bout getting coming up off this No-Buy Saturday?  Imma get:
> 
> Nioxin - I sold a bottle of Vits so I will get a bottle of these
> Jasmine Avacado & Silk* since she's back
> I want another BFH Red Wine Rinse and Green Tea Apple Rinse? _*not sure if I'll get it?*_
> 
> That's about all I can think of right now.  I seem to be good on everything else.
> 
> I cowashed with HV Mosit 24/7 today.  It was very nice.  I can't wait to focus on some of those HV Conditioners to co-wash with.




Oh sheed i guess you not gone let me quit. I will go with you until saturday. Um right now the only thing i want hair related are the natures gate conditioners. I will wait to for jasmines for a bit but i do want some body washes from her. And lets make this midnight friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah, you gone hafta' be more adventurous and try out some of those "Scented" Ones.  

Especially since you wear your Hair "Out" all the time.  They smell so good.

That Raspberry Lemonade smells delicious.

I kinda wanna get a Monkey Snacks.  I like the Buttercreme too.  I think I have that in the Babbasu Xtreme.

I hope she brings the Babbasu Xtreme back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *you got to find the bases some of these professional use, next time dd go get her done i have her snoop it out*. She used to get burns in the nape but not now. I used to use vaseline but that wasn't enough. So when is the next relaxer so i can do some research.


 
Ltown

Girl....I have 2 different Bases.  I have Summit Sensitive Scalp and Mizani Butter Sheild (or somethiing like that).  So, I'm all set with Bases. 

I wouldn't even try to use Vaseline.  Especially since I don't know what I'm doing.

I still had some stinging around my hairline.  I must have 'scratched' but don't remember doing it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Oh sheed i guess you not gone let me quit. I will go with you until saturday. Um right now the only thing i want hair related are the natures gate conditioners. I will wait to for jasmines for a bit but i do want some body washes from her. *And lets make this midnight friday*.


 
La Colocha

Midnight Friday sounds like a Plan.

_*goes to make a jasmine cart*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Midnight Friday sounds like a Plan.
> 
> _*goes to make a jasmine cart*_



Will the cart stay that long? I am going to look at the scents again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Will the cart stay that long?* I am going to look at the scents again.


 
La Colocha

Yeah, her stuff stays put in the Cart. ........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah, her stuff stays put in the Cart. ........



Ok i want some hair oils, body washes and to try the new mask.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
just finished my hair. co washed with kbb and use the sweet ambrosia and cream to braid.

im about to put some bundles up because i need to get rid of these products because i think im going to stick to kbb wishy washy *** lol.

i will be getting rid of a lot of curl junkie and random moisturizers, some bee ine and donna marie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Girl!  Happy Easter!:luv2:


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> just finished my hair. co washed with kbb and use the sweet ambrosia and cream to braid.
> 
> im about to put some bundles up because i need to get rid of these products because i think im going to stick to kbb wishy washy *** lol.
> 
> i will be getting rid of a lot of curl junkie and random moisturizers, some bee ine and donna marie.



Maybe you should keep them in case you want to go back to them. So you won't have to buy them again. Doesn't that sound familiar? hmmm.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Girl!  Happy Easter!:luv2:


happy Easter

im bored. i think im about to read a book or something. get me a big ole plate of some kinda food too lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Get On Top of Some of these Hair Creams and Pomades I have stacked up here.

Right now I'm using Vatika Frosting, but I will also be using Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter.  I have a coupla' SSI & Njoi Creams too.

I have some other Pomades and Creams I'll be getting around too in the next few months, because I've retired HTN for a minute.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Maybe you should keep them in case you want to go back to them. So you won't have to buy them again. Doesn't that sound familiar? hmmm.


oh yeeeeaaaaahhhh see thats why i come here, so yall can remind me of stuff yall know i forget


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Maybe you should keep them in case you want to go back to them. So you won't have to buy them again. Doesn't that sound familiar? hmmm*.


 
La Colocha
chebaby

It Does Girl.  Too Familiar. 

In fact, I was just looking for a coupla' thangs _recently_ and remembered I Sold Them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Get On Top of Some of these Hair Creams and Pomades I have stacked up here.
> 
> Right now I'm using Vatika Frosting, but I will also be using Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter.  I have a coupla' SSI & Njoi Creams too.
> 
> I have some other Pomades and Creams I'll be getting around too in the next few months, because I've retired HTN for a minute.


my vatika frosting will not go away its been almost gone for a year now lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies & Happy Easter! I'm home from church and since my Sephora wasn't open I want to buy something lol...have any of u ladies tried the Spiral Solutions Deeply Decadent DC? I saw some great reviews on yt but wanted to ask yall too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my vatika frosting will not go away its been almost gone for a year now lol*.


 
chebaby

I may just use 1/2 Jar.  I like to use it some reason right after I "Relax". 

I have 2 Jars.  Both were either 'gifted' to me.  Or Swapped. 

But I'm REALLY glad I have them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I think someone told me "Don't Waste Your Money" about Spiral Solutions  

I think it was chebaby


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank you gurlie! I knew I needed to consult yall before buying something I NEVER hear yall talk about lol....yea everybody's hair is different but some people don't know what DC'd hair is supposed to feel like! When I hear people rant and rave over certain Carol's Daughter or Cantu products I give em the side eye and think *do you know what your hair is SUPPOSED to feel like* lol!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon ladies & Happy Easter! I'm home from church and since my Sephora wasn't open I want to buy something lol...have any of u ladies tried the Spiral Solutions Deeply Decadent DC? I saw some great reviews on yt but wanted to ask yall too!


i think thats the one i tried and i hated it. it tangled my hair, had no slip and my hair ended up dry. but ellepixie liked it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair thank you gurlie! I knew I needed to consult yall before buying something I NEVER hear yall talk about lol....yea everybody's hair is different but some people don't know what DC'd hair is supposed to feel like! *When I hear people rant and rave over certain* Carol's Daughter or Cantu *products I give em the side eye and think *do you know what your hair is SUPPOSED to feel like* lol!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Girl, I had a Curlmart Cart full of that mess one time and chebaby Che stopped me. And I was glad.

Girl, I feel the same way. *bolded* I always think that about those ORS Replenishing Packs and a few other things I won't mention.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair thank you gurlie! I knew I needed to consult yall before buying something I NEVER hear yall talk about lol....yea everybody's hair is different but some people don't know what DC'd hair is supposed to feel like! When I hear people rant and rave over certain Carol's Daughter or Cantu products I give em the side eye and think *do you know what your hair is SUPPOSED to feel like* lol!


lmao so true. and i know everyones hair wont like everything but some stuff is like really??? you really like that??


----------



## chebaby

that spiral solutions had a ton of herbs in it which is why i purchased it. but it was a no go. i kept looking at the ingredients trying to figure out why my hair didnt like it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @chebaby
> 
> It Does Girl.  Too Familiar.
> 
> In fact, I was just looking for a coupla' thangs _recently_ and remembered I Sold Them.



Yes girl, that is why i put the dew up, i got half a 16 oz left and an 8oz i may like it again, maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to List my Creams/Pomades....to remind myself I don't need any.

Christine Gant Herbal Rich Hair Butter
QB AOHC
QB BRBC
QB CTDG 2
QB Grapeseed Tea Tree
BM Luscious
Nature's Blessings
Njoi Creations *various*
Claudie Shea Pomade _Hello Sugar_
Vatika Frosting 2
AV Ginger Root Pomade
ButtersNBars Grow My Hair
SSI *various*

Prolly some more stuff Yeah....I gotta get on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes girl, that is why i put the dew up, i got half a 16 oz left and an 8oz i may like it again, maybe.*


 
@La Colocha

Oh Definitely. I'm 100% sure you'll like it again, whenever you decide to pull it back out.

It was just time for a change.

That's why I also had to put HTN up for a little while. I love that stuff, but don't wanna get Burnt Out on it and not love it any more.

In Fact, I can't wait to pull out that Bee Mine Luscious and start using it again.  And quite a few of the others.

Like when I used that HV Moist 24/7 today.........I remembered how much I LOVE IT!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Oh Definitely. I'm 100% sure you'll like it again, whenever you decide to pull it back out.
> 
> It was just time for a change.
> 
> That's why I also had to put HTN up for a little while. I love that stuff, but don't wanna get Burnt Out on it and not love it any more.
> 
> In Fact, I can't wait to pull out that Bee Mine Luscious and start using it again.  And quite a few of the others.
> 
> Like when I used that HV Moist 24/7 today.........I remembered how much I LOVE IT!



I may take it out again later on this summer see how it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that spiral solutions had a ton of herbs in it which is why i purchased it. but it was a no go. i kept looking at the ingredients trying to figure out why my hair didnt like it.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

I'm just glad I didn't get any.  It sounded "Tempting" tho'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair & chebaby Im over here dying laughing at both of yall! I just know yall gon give me one everyday lol (a good laugh lol)!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to List my Creams/Pomades....to remind myself I don't need any.
> 
> Christine Gant Herbal Rich Hair Butter
> QB AOHC
> QB BRBC
> QB CTDG 2
> QB Grapeseed Tea Tree
> BM Luscious
> Nature's Blessings
> Njoi Creations *various*
> Claudie Shea Pomade _Hello Sugar_
> Vatika Frosting 2
> AV Ginger Root Pomade
> ButtersNBars Grow My Hair
> SSI *various*
> 
> Prolly some more stuff Yeah....I gotta get on this.


 
Most of that stuff goes A LONG way! Good luck using it up in 2011 lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I may take it out again later on this summer see how it does.*


 
@La Colocha

I know we'll love all the stuff again.  

I loved BM Luscious and I know I'll love it again. That's some good stuff.

I think we (being PJ's just get plain old tired of stuff) And start doubting it's 'performance'.

Girl...Just don't have No Bees Chasin' You this Summa'.  That's some sweet smelling stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Most of that stuff goes A LONG way! Good luck using it up in 2011 lol!


 
beautyaddict1913

Hush Girl.  Imma use up quite a bit this Spring/Summer.  

I moisturized twice a day, cause I got that _ridiculous_ wig on.  So, I'll be on it.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Most of that stuff goes A LONG way! Good luck using it up in 2011 lol!


thats why i be ready to have a sale. stuff be lasting forever lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I know we'll love all the stuff again.
> 
> I loved BM Luscious and I know I'll love it again. That's some good stuff.
> 
> I think we (being PJ's just get plain old tired of stuff) And start doubting it's 'performance'.
> 
> Girl...Just don't have No Bees Chasin' You this Summa'.  That's some sweet smelling stuff.



I know right. Ok i have 4 hair oils in my cart and 2 dc's at jasmines. I want to see how the bbw sale is going to be before i get these body washes. And i can use up some of what i have already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats why i be ready to have a sale. stuff be lasting forever lmao.


 
@chebaby

You Just Like Havin' Sales.  

What You Got?

Chile....I was so happy to sell those Vitamins. I still have probably another 900 more.  

I had 2 Bottles of 500 and 1 bottle of 750.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know right. Ok i have 4 hair oils in my cart and 2 dc's at jasmines. *I want to see how the bbw sale is going to be before i get these body washes. And i can use up some of what i have already.*


 
La Colocha

BBW Semi-Annual Sale is in June right?

What Jasmine Scents were you looking at?  I went on there last night looking for that Black Currant and Vanilla Fatty was talmbout, but I didn't see it?erplexed

I only saw like a Black Currant Sandalwood (or something like that)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Where You At? Making your Price-List? 

Oh Yeah...Don't forget to Contact _*Fab*_

Like she said: "I just wait on You or Che to have a Sale" ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hey Beauty I think I forgot to tell you....I keep my Spritz's in the Refrigerator too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where You At? Making your Price-List?
> 
> Oh Yeah...Don't forget to Contact _*Fab*_
> 
> Like she said: "I just wait on You or Che to have a Sale" ......


 
lmaaooo! I love yall's sales too! Gives me my fix lol without me having to ponder over a cart!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> BBW Semi-Annual Sale is in June right?
> 
> What Jasmine Scents were you looking at?  I went on there last night looking for that Black Currant and Vanilla Fatty was talmbout, but I didn't see it?erplexed
> 
> I only saw like a Black Currant Sandalwood (or something like that)




Yep, i think sometime in june. I know they bring out some discontinued scents also during the sale so i want to see what they have. For jasmines oh so sexy, banana coconut, french vanilla pear, and mango papaya. Hello sugar if she puts the oils and shower gel in that scent.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hey Beauty I think I forgot to tell you....I keep my Spritz's in the Refrigerator too.


 
Today I refrigerated my Sitrinillah & Honey Hemp. I will probably refrigerate my Claudie's protein, KBB masque and MHC whenever I feel like re-organizing that stuff...maybe later on tonight! 

Its time for my closure piece to be re-positioned on this weave....I am thinking of just taking this hair down Friday but I have an event on Saturday so I may just be a little patient and do my hair the next day (Sunday)! I am sooo excited to be able to do my hair again! Too bad I couldn't last til June but oh well 4 weeks is better than the usual 2 weeks lol...I think when I get the kinky curly install I will keep it a lot longer since my perimeter will be out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Today I refrigerated my Sitrinillah & Honey Hemp. I will probably refrigerate my Claudie's protein, KBB masque and MHC whenever I feel like re-organizing that stuff...maybe later on tonight!
> 
> Its time for my closure piece to be re-positioned on this weave....I am thinking of just taking this hair down Friday but I have an event on Saturday so I may just be a little patient and do my hair the next day (Sunday)!* I am sooo excited to be able to do my hair again!* Too bad I couldn't last til June but oh well 4 weeks is better than the usual 2 weeks lol...I think when I get the kinky curly install I will keep it a lot longer since my perimeter will be out!


 
beautyaddict1913

That Sounds Good!  Do you know what you're using?


----------



## Shay72

Doing this no buy has helped me realize bc of all of the other conditioners I have I only need one gallon each of HV Moist PRO and Moist 24/7. I also only need one 10 lb pail of Sitrinillah. Since I have 2 gallons each of the Moist PRO and the Moist 24/7 I'm set. Sitrinillah, I have 2 pails and other containers too. All that to say I am only buying body products from Hairveda on BF this year. When I do repurchase the conditioners it will be one of each .   

I finished a Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator. I have one back up.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> thats why i be ready to have a sale. stuff be lasting forever lmao.



Girl, you ain't lying.  I done used this jar of QB CTDG like 50 million times, and I still have like half a jar.


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> Girl, you ain't lying.  I done used this jar of QB CTDG like 50 million times, and I still have like half a jar.



It does last forever and ever amen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep, i think sometime in june. I know they bring out some discontinued scents also during the sale so i want to see what they have. For jasmines *oh so sexy*, banana coconut, french vanilla pear, and mango papaya. Hello sugar if she puts the oils and shower gel in that scent.


 
I wonder how this one smells?  I thought about that Banana Coconut.

The last ones I got were:

Raspberry Lemonade
Ginger Essence *don't really care for*
Guava Passion Fruit
Brown Sugar Fig
Carribean Coconut
Pink Cotton Candy
Green Apple Pear *didn't remember getting that one already*
Sweet Yellow Pear


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> That Sounds Good! Do you know what you're using?


 
Of course - I have been planning it for a month lol!

Coconut oil - pre-poo
Qhemet CTDG & bone comb- detangle
Yes to Carrots - shampoo
Claudie's protein
MHC Honey Hair Mask - DC/Steam
Qhemet MTCG & modified denman to get shed hairs
Qhemet AOHC & KCCC - Wash n go

Im nervous about this wash n go bcuz the front of my hair right along the edges is sooo thick so I will have to really work with it to make it look right but I want to primarily do wash n go's and the satin braid out in May and June! Since its sooo hot I will probably be co-washing and bunning a lot too! There's nothing like coming in from a long hot 108 degree summer day in Houston and co-washing with some HV Moist 24/7 or Oyin Honey Hemp lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Girl, you ain't lying. I done used this jar of QB CTDG like 50 million times, and I still have like half a jar.*


 
Priss Pot

Lawd...........



La Colocha said:


> *It does last forever and ever amen*.


 
Praise His Name! _*does the brother franklin*_

Look Like Imma be using CTDG till 2014


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot
> 
> Lawd...........
> 
> 
> 
> *Praise His Name*! _*does the brother franklin*_
> 
> Look Like Imma be using CTDG till 2014



, i forgot about the carribean (sp) coconut.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> Doing this no buy has helped me realize bc of all of the other conditioners I have I only need one gallon each of HV Moist PRO and Moist 24/7. I also only need one 10 lb pail of Sitrinillah. Since I have 2 gallons each of the Moist PRO and the Moist 24/7 I'm set. Sitrinillah, I have 2 pails and other containers too. All that to say I am only buying body products from Hairveda on BF this year. When I do repurchase the conditioners it will be one of each .
> 
> I finished a Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator. I have one back up.


 
Shay72 how often do u use Moist PRO and how do u use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Girl....That all sounds good.

And you're right.  A Nice Cowash in the Summa' Feels Amazing.

Hmp.  I feel like My Head is in Houston at 108 Degrees up underneath a Wig in June & July.:heated:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder how this one smells? I thought about that Banana Coconut.
> 
> The last ones I got were:
> 
> Raspberry Lemonade
> Ginger Essence *don't really care for*
> Guava Passion Fruit
> Brown Sugar Fig
> Carribean Coconut
> Pink Cotton Candy
> Green Apple Pear *didn't remember getting that one already*
> Sweet Yellow Pear


 
Raspberry Lemonade sounds soooo good! But I am THIRSTY from all the wine I have been drinking the past 2 days lol


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
It's in my rotation of protein conditioners although it is a combo moisture/protein. I use it to cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I Love ALL the Hairveda Products for Co-Washing

The Moist 24/7
The MoistPRO
The Phyto Acai Berry

And my all time fav Sitrinillah for DC'ing.

I use the MoistPRO for both a Shot of Protein & Moisture since it's a Balancing Conditioner.  Same with the Phyto Berry.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> It's in my rotation of protein conditioners although it is a combo moisture/protein. I use it to cowash.


 
Shay72 so what are ur protein condishes? Methi Sativa and Claudie's are 2 of them right? I try to remember yalls faves lol...

Also when did u start ur weight loss journey? Congrats on nearly 20 pounds lost! You're almost at your goal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Raspberry Lemonade sounds soooo good! *But I am THIRSTY from all the wine I have been drinking the past 2 days lol*


 
Lawd Beauty!

.........:alcoholicGettin' To' Down Uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> , *i forgot about the carribean (sp) coconut.*


 
La Colocha


Brownie518 Swears by that Thaitian Vanilla.  Have you tried that one?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I Love ALL the Hairveda Products for Co-Washing
> 
> The Moist 24/7
> The MoistPRO
> The Phyto Acai Berry
> 
> And my all time fav Sitrinillah for DC'ing.
> 
> I use the MoistPRO for both a Shot of Protein & Moisture since it's a Balancing Conditioner. Same with the Phyto Berry.


 
IDareT'sHair Sitrinillah is the best thing since sliced bread to me too!!!
I love Moist 24/7 too! I meant to try MoistPRO and Phyto in the last sale but I stocked up on my 2 faves and decided to only try one product - the whipped gelly...idk when I will be using that! Do u just use those two condishes in the shower for a few minutes or do u leave em in a lil while then rinse and just do your M&S'ing? I don't have any balancing products that I know of so I'm still trying to learn how to use em?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Beauty!
> 
> .........:alcoholicGettin' To' Down Uh?


 lol! Gurl, To' Down, To' Up, & To' Back - hear? lol  T, were u raised in the South? lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey guys, I have been wondering this forever - when does the next part of this challenge begin? lmaaooooooooo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Sitrinillah is the best thing since sliced bread to me too!!!
> I love Moist 24/7 too! *I meant to try MoistPRO and Phyto in the last sale* but I stocked up on my 2 faves and decided to only try one product - the whipped gelly...idk when I will be using that! Do u just use those two condishes in the shower for a few minutes or do u leave em in a lil while then rinse and just do your M&S'ing? I don't have any balancing products that I know of so I'm still trying to learn how to use em?


 
I only use one.  If I need a "Balance" I'll pull out MoistPRO or Phyto Berry.  If it's strictly moisture, I need, I'll use Moist 24/7.

I'll just do a straight cowash.  Or, if I leave it in a bit I'll put stuff away while it's in and then rinse.

You'll have to try these (bolded).  I think You'll Love them Both. 

Before I got on my little _BFH Bandwagon_, I had decided to make HV and Oyin my 2 Lines strictly for Cowashing.  And I'll go back to that.  

I love BFH Conditioner Cleansers and will only buy those from now on and _possibly_ the Shine Rinses going forward.

AO GBP is also a Balancer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey guys, I have been wondering this forever - *when does the next part of this challenge begin? lmaaooooooooo!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Hopefully Charz will start a New Thread (Pt. 5) maybe May 1st or so.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Shay72 so what are ur protein condishes? Methi Sativa and Claudie's are 2 of them right? I try to remember yalls faves lol...
> 
> Also when did u start ur weight loss journey? Congrats on nearly 20 pounds lost! You're almost at your goal!


 
beautyaddict1913
Yes those are two of my faves. I also like HV Acai Berry, SSI Okra Reconstructor, Claudie's Reconstructor, Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque,and for a protein treatment Komaza's Hair Strengthener.

In terms of weight loss ...girl I have been on & off this journey for most of my life. That ticker is only documenting my first mini goal of 199. When I have so much to lose it works better for me to break it down into increments. My next goal would be 150.  Thank you for your kind words .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I heard of some people using AO GBP as a treatment and following up with a DT....did u use it just as a co-wash?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 Swears by that Thaitian Vanilla.  Have you tried that one?



No i haven't tried it yet, sounds good though. Well ladies off to the farm lmao, gotta go in early tonight. Talk you yall tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good afternoon ladies! I may take my hair down in 2 more weeks! That would make a total of 5 weeks - I would be sooo proud of myself! I can't believe I wore weave back-to-back-to-back for 15 months while I was transitioning! Thats insanity lol! Today I hooked up a small fridge in my garage where I will store my hair products that might spoil - honey hemp and sitrinillah - Im not really worried about anything else - I may need to stick MHC in there too! *What products do yall refrigerate?*



Just a creme/butter I made.


Oh, I used up a Vatika Frosting today, along with some Grapeseed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I heard of some people using AO GBP as a treatment and following up with a DT....did u use it just as a co-wash?


 
@beautyaddict1913

No, I always Steamed in AO GBP or sat up under the Dryer. I never followed up with a Moisturizing DC'er after using GBP.  

I used AO GBP as a Deep Conditioner. Never co-washed with it. But I think @chebaby does.

HV's Conditioners are alot 'Thinner'. And to me, "PERFECT" for Cowashing.

AO GBP is incredibly "Thick" It's hard to get out the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No i haven't tried it yet, sounds good though. *Well ladies off to the farm lmao, gotta go in early tonight. Talk you yall tomorrow.*


 
La Colocha

I'll talk to you tomorrow, since I'm Off!  YAY!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> No, I always Steamed in AO GBP or sat up under the Dryer. I never followed up with a Moisturizing DC'er after using GBP.
> 
> I used AO GBP as a Deep Conditioner. Never co-washed with it. But I think @chebaby does.
> 
> HV's Conditioners are alot 'Thinner'. And to me, "PERFECT" for Cowashing.
> 
> AO GBP is incredibly "Thick" It's hard to get out the bottle.


yea i co wash with AO GPB. if i use it as a treatment its on dry hair.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Girl, you ain't lying.  I done used this jar of QB CTDG like 50 million times, and I still have like half a jar.


yea qhemet stuff last a lifetime lmao. i dont even know why i purchase a heavy cream recently when i know ill have it for 2 years before its gone. i dont think ive ever use up a whole jar of any qhemet products. maybe a ctdg but i cant remember lol.


----------



## natura87

Wearing a fluffed out wash and go puff today. Will go back into some sort of protective style before the week is over. I like the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment masque as a leave in, I havent even tried it as a masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea qhemet stuff last a lifetime lmao. i dont even know why i purchase a heavy cream recently when i know ill have it for 2 years before its gone. i dont think ive ever use up a whole jar of any qhemet products.* maybe a ctdg but i cant remember lol.


 
chebaby

When/If You Ever Get Tired of it, You can just send it to me.  

I'll take all your QB Prods after you get tired of them.

You sent me one of your CTDG's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i co wash with AO GPB. if i use it as a treatment its on dry hair.*


 
chebaby

I thought you used it as a Cowash.  I mostly Steamed with it.  

I may repurchase some GBP in the near future.

Did you get that _Big Plate of Food_ you were talmbout? 

I'm _hongry_ (as La Colocha would say). _*cackles*_ since she ain't here to cackle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When/If You Ever Get Tired of it, You can just send it to me.
> 
> I'll take all your QB Prods after you get tired of them.
> 
> *You sent me one of your CTDG's*.


oh ok so thats where it went.and here i was thinking i finally used something up
you know ill send it to you. cause qhemet stick around too long for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh ok so thats where it went.and here i was thinking i finally used something up*
> you know ill send it to you. cause qhemet stick around too long for me


 
chebaby

Yep.  I have it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies Happy Easter.
I had a full day today and now I think I might be coming down with a cold.

I can't wait for the new SSI stuff to debut, I really want to try the new styler.
Stylers are the only category I don't a staple.
In May I'm gonna be doing LOTS of shopping so I'm hoping for lots of sales.
I also won a 15% coupon from QB today on FB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies Happy Easter.
> I had a full day today and now I think I might be coming down with a cold.
> 
> I can't wait for the new SSI stuff to debut, I really want to try the new styler.
> Stylers are the only category I don't a staple.
> *In May I'm gonna be doing LOTS of shopping so I'm hoping for lots of sales.*
> *I also won a 15% coupon from QB today on FB.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Girl...You Win alot of Nice things.  *Honey Money*  and now 15% from QB!

What are you planning to get in May.......

I hope I win that Big Prize from HTN.erplexed  Or at least A Prize


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think that CTDG will feel good underneath my Wig and Durag. Very Refreshing. 

I have 1 from you and 1 from La Colocha


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think that CTDG will feel good underneath my Wig and Durag. Very Refreshing.
> 
> I have 1 from you and 1 from La Colocha


i bet it will feel good. ctdg has a very nice silky feel to it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

Here's the list for May
 SSI
2 coco leave in
1 New conditoner
1 New styler
1 Banana brulee
2 reconstructors
2 moisture mists

QB
1 aohc
4 mtcg
1 amla pomade

Oyin
2 hair dew
2 honey hemp
shine and define
bsp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i bet it will feel good. ctdg has a very nice silky feel to it.*


 

@chebaby

When I had it before, it really kept my NG nice & moisturized. So, I can't wait to use it in the Summa'. I won't be relaxing again until July.

You and @La Colocha 'barely' put a dent in them. So, it will probably take me 2-3-4 years to get through both jars.

Ya'll probably shudda' held on to them and re-visited them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Here's the list for May*
> *SSI*
> 2 coco leave in
> 1 New conditoner
> 1 New styler
> 1 Banana brulee
> 2 reconstructors
> 2 moisture mists
> 
> *QB*
> 1 aohc
> 4 mtcg
> 1 amla pomade
> 
> *Oyin*
> 2 hair dew
> 2 honey hemp
> shine and define
> bsp


 

@curlyhersheygirl

Nice! Great List. From what I heard earlier this weekend, SSI had the Coco L-I on Sale.

Please tell me more about that Moringa? I see you have 4 on Your List....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When I had it before, it really kept my NG nice & moisturized. So, I can't wait to use it in the Summa'. I won't be relaxing again until July.
> 
> You and @La Colocha 'barely' put a dent in them. So, it will probably take me 2-3-4 years to get through both jars.
> 
> Ya'll probably shudda' held on to them and re-visited them.


naw i know i wouldnt use it. it was good but i use leave ins way more than moisturizers which is why i dont even know why i purchase moisturizers and i dont detangle outside of the shower so it was no use to me as a detangler. im glad you love it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

I LOVE that conditioner it moved sitrinillah to #2. Very moisturizing.
I feel the way you'll feel about KBB mask.
It's the BOMB.COM to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw i know i wouldnt use it. it was good but i use leave ins way more than moisturizers which is why i dont even know why i purchase moisturizers and i dont detangle outside of the shower *so it was no use to me as a detangler. im glad you love it.*


 
chebaby

Thanks Girl.  I Do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I LOVE that conditioner it moved sitrinillah to #2. Very moisturizing.*
> I feel the way you'll feel about KBB mask.
> It's the BOMB.COM to me.


 
curlyhersheygirl

It must be Powerful.  Cause ain't nothin' moved HV Sitrinillah to #2 for me yet.

From what I've read, it's on the "Thin" side isn't it?  

I love AV Ashlii Amala and it isn't "Thick" either, but it's Excellent.

I don't brag about it (HV) as much as I should/could, but for me, It's Numero Uno.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair
It is thin and that's why at first I didn't think it would work as a dc but I tried it one week on a whim and loved it.
I still love sitrinillah I have 8 jars in my stash but this condiotioner is just slightly better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> It is thin and that's why at first I didn't think it would work as a dc but I tried it one week on a whim and loved it.
> *I still love sitrinillah I have 8 jars in my stash but this condiotioner is just slightly better*


 
curlyhersheygirl _*Clutches Pearls and Falls on the Floor*_

Hmp.  I might hafta' try this when Qhem has a Sale.


----------



## mkd

evening ladies.  Happy Easter.  

My twist out isnt cute today. My wash and go yesterday has me wanting to wash and go for a while but I know that my ends will end up chewed up.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey guys, I have been wondering this forever - when does the next part of this challenge begin? lmaaooooooooo!



beautyaddict1913, what challenge (b1u1)



La Colocha said:


> Yes girl, that is why i put the dew up, i got half a 16 oz left and an 8oz i may like it again, maybe.



La Colocha, umdew stink that why its not working



chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> just finished my hair. co washed with kbb and use the sweet ambrosia and cream to braid.
> 
> 
> 
> im about to put some bundles up because i need to get rid of these products because i think im going to stick to kbb wishy washy *** lol.
> 
> i will be getting rid of a lot of curl junkie and random moisturizers, some bee ine and donna marie.




chebaby, i waste money on moisturizers too they work on dry braidout but so far only good one is DM with CD misoma honey.  I get great wng with just kckt.


----------



## hannan

I hope SSI has a sale real soon! Imma need to stock up on the avocado conditioner and coco leave-in.  2 bucks off the li is no bueno for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

Claudie is having a Birthday Sale....25% off from April 25th - April 30th at 11:59 p.m. (In Honor of Her Birthday)

ETA: Brownie518 Shay72 beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  I pulled out a SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream.  It smells wonderful. 

I have 2 so Imma Start on 1 tomorrow.

If she has a Mothers Day Sale, I may buy that Marula Pomade or whatever it is.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> *Claudie is having a Birthday Sale....25% off from April 25th - April 30th at 11:59 p.m. *(In Honor of Her Birthday)
> 
> ETA: @Brownie518 @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913



................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ................


 
Brownie518

I made a _little list_

Revitalizing Reconstructor
Protein DC'er
Fortifying DC'er
Isha Nourishing Hair Cream
Deep Conditioner*don't really need this*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I made a _little list_
> 
> Revitalizing Reconstructor
> Protein DC'er
> Fortifying DC'er
> Isha Nourishing Hair Cream
> Deep Conditioner*don't really need this*



I looove that Reconstructor and that Fortifying!!  Remember, I told you the Reconstructor isn't thick. But it works really well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I looove that Reconstructor and that Fortifying!! * Remember, I told you the Reconstructor isn't thick. But it works really well.*


 
Brownie518

Thanks for the reminder.  I'll have to think on that.

It seems like I have all Protein Conditioners on my list. 

With the exception of the Isha Nourishing Hair Cream.


----------



## Brownie518

You should try that Reconstructor, T! But you crazy when it comes to 'thickness.'  I think if you can get past the consistency, you would love it. Mine is in Hello Sugar...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You should try that Reconstructor, T! But you crazy when it comes to 'thickness.' * *I think if you can get past the consistency, you would love it. Mine is in Hello Sugar...*


 
@Brownie518

I don't think the Okra isn't incredibly thick either, but I really like it. 

I am even willing to try that Qhemet Moringa that @curlyhersheygirl talked about earlier

That's good to know, that I can get it in a "Fragrance".


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't think the Okra isn't incredibly thick either, but I really like it.
> 
> I am even willing to try that Qhemet Moringa that @curlyhersheygirl talked about earlier
> 
> That's good to know, that I can get it in a "Fragrance".



And the Okra is thicker than the Reconstructor...but get it anyway!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> And the* Okra is thicker than the Reconstructor...but get it anyway!! *


 
Brownie518

Lawd....Hmp. That sounds like Wata'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....Hmp. That sounds like Wata'



Nah, girl, its excellent. I'm tellin you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, girl, its excellent. I'm tellin you.


 
Brownie518

It's On My List. 

I'll hafta' Place this Order at about 11:58 on Saturday.  I hope it goes through. 

I won't "Officially" be off the No-Buy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's On My List.
> *
> I'll hafta' Place this Order at about 11:58 on Saturday.  I hope it goes through.* *
> 
> I won't "Officially" be off the No-Buy*  .



.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Claudie is having a Birthday Sale....25% off from April 25th - April 30th at 11:59 p.m. (In Honor of Her Birthday)
> 
> ETA: @Brownie518 @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913


 
yes! i was sooo excited when i got the email! i made my list & will order in the morning...i think im just getting 2 scalp elixirs (pink sugar & strawberries/champagne), 1 gel & the reconstructor! what are yall getting? yall will probably be 'dun got it by the time yall read this lol! im up late because i don't see my first client until 10am!!


----------



## Ese88

Shay72 said:


> Doing this no buy has helped me realize bc of all of the other conditioners I have I only need one gallon each of HV Moist PRO and Moist 24/7. I also only need one 10 lb pail of Sitrinillah. Since I have 2 gallons each of the Moist PRO and the Moist 24/7 I'm set. Sitrinillah, I have 2 pails and other containers too. All that to say I am only buying body products from Hairveda on BF this year. When I do repurchase the conditioners it will be one of each .
> 
> *I finished a Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator*. I have one back up.



Shay72
How are you finding this product? I will be trying it very soon


----------



## Shay72

Ese88
I use it weekly. I feel it really helps. It use it primarily on my edges and nape. I also use Claudie's Rejuvenating Edge & Temple Balm on dry hair. These are weak areas for me due to years of back to back braids.  The combination of these products keep my edges & nape there otherwise they would be constantly breaking off.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair
> It is thin and that's why at first I didn't think it would work as a dc but I tried it one week on a whim and loved it.
> *I still love sitrinillah I have 8 jars in my stash* but this condiotioner is just slightly better







I really need to try Sitrinillah if its this good.


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> It is thin and that's why at first I didn't think it would work as a dc but I tried it one week on a whim and loved it.
> I still love sitrinillah I have 8 jars in my stash but this condiotioner is just slightly better


 
Wow! it beats Sitrinillah??? I love that conditiner. Komaza is my second favorite...then Honey Hemp.

I may have to give it a try...again.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl _*Clutches Pearls and Falls on the Floor*_
> 
> Hmp. I might hafta' try this when Qhem has a Sale.


 
I like Qhemet, but Komaza has pulled in to a slight lead. I have the MTDG and I'm not impressed just yet...but I'm going to keep trying it out.



Brownie518 said:


> And the Okra is thicker than the Reconstructor...but get it anyway!!


 
This is one that Iv'e been eyeing, but yet to purchases...off to lust.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes! i was sooo excited when i got the email! i made my list & will order in the morning...i think im just getting 2 scalp elixirs (pink sugar & strawberries/champagne), 1 gel & the reconstructor! what are yall getting? yall will probably be 'dun got it by the time yall read this lol! im up late because i don't see my first client until 10am!!


 
You've got me excited about my new weave purchase...I hope Claudie's is good too!

ETA: Wait, how do you order???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> .*..I hope Claudie's is good too! *
> *ETA: Wait, how do you order??? *


 
bronzebomb

Here:

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just saw this on FB enjoy


‎3 days only: take 20% off your purchase of $60 or more at oyinhandamade.com! sale starts this wednesday, april 27 through friday, april 29. use code "mothersday2011". )


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, checking in. Going to cowash tomorrow with hehh and leave a bit in and seal with oil.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


 

and how do u order .... I hope not by carrier pigeon


----------



## Shay72

SimJam said:


> and how do u order .... I hope not by carrier pigeon




You e-mail your order to:
[email protected]

She will send you an invoice through paypal. She is great. She has stellar customer service.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
this kbb cream is amazing. im just gonna go ahead and assume that last jar i got was a bad batch because i cant understand her going back and forth between two different ingredient lists. im going to stock up on it though in case she decides to change it again lol. my braid out is amazing today. nice silky and soft. and shiny just like with the dew.

this sunday im going to shampoo with aphogee, do the aphogee two step and instead of detaingling after with honey hemp like i normally do, this time im going to try cj rehab deep conditioner. and then ill braid with kbb sweet ambrosia and cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hi Che! 

You already got your Regi down for Sunday? Sounds good. 

Hopefully, when you stock up on your Creams the Consistency will be er umm...._"Consistent"_ What scents are you stocking up on?

@Shay72

You're right. Great Customer Service. Even if the ordering is a little......

Oh btw Everyone: I found a HTN Lotion under my bed!


----------



## chebaby

hey T
girl you know im gonna pitch a ***** fit if they come and are different. not to go off on a tangent but on her site it says you can not return butters and creams because they may melt and texture may be different bla bla bla. but ummmm i know for a fact that there is no weather change that can make a cream that looks like cool whip turn to a butter that looks like regular shea butter. 

with that said im going to stock up on cranberry cocktail and egyptian musk. the creams last forever so i may only get two. im going to order just enough to get free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> girl you know im gonna pitch a ***** fit if they come and are different. not to go off on a tangent but on her site it says you can not return butters and creams because they may melt and texture may be different bla bla bla. but ummmm i know for a fact that there is no weather change that can make a cream that looks like cool whip turn to a butter that looks like regular shea butter.
> 
> *with that said im going to stock up on cranberry cocktail and egyptian musk. the creams last forever so i may only get two. im going to order just enough to get free shipping.*


 
@chebaby

So you're using the E.Musk and the C.Cocktail in the Sweet Ambrosia?

So...Will you get a Free Mask? Since you get Free Shipping?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So you're using the E.Musk and the C.Cocktail in the Sweet Ambrosia?
> 
> So...Will you get a Free Mask? Since you get Free Shipping?


right now i have a tiny bit of sweet ambrosia in cranberry cocktail left. and a full bottle of SA in coco mango. im going to get a SA in egyptian musk and thats it. since i can get it locally now i wont really stock up. im only stocking up on creams because the local store only has the creams in lav. vanilla
matter of fact i might get a cream in coco mango to match the SA.

girl i dont think she has the free mask thing no more. and for this weeks specials for today it says text "kbb" to a number to find out what the special iserplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  Speaking of that Masque, it's still OOS on Curlmart.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Speaking of that Masque, it's still OOS on Curlmart.


i know right they dont wanna give no discount for kbb,.

when i went to the local store kbb had only been there 1 full day. the day i went was day two. do you know the owner told me someone went and cleaned them out of all the hair masks i mean i wasnt going to buy a mask anyway, i went specifically for the SA and cream but damn. how you clean them out in one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right they dont wanna give no discount for kbb,.
> 
> when i went to the local store kbb had only been there 1 full day. the day i went was day two. do you know the owner told me someone went and *cleaned them out of all the hair masks* i mean i wasnt going to buy a mask anyway, i went specifically for the SA and cream but damn. *how you clean them out in one day*.


 
chebaby

Durn You LHCF

..........


----------



## La Colocha

SimJam said:


> and how do u order .... I hope not by carrier pigeon



I'm sorry but.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I'm sorry but*.


 
La Colocha

Lawd!  .............. 

What's the _"Colocha's"_ Up to?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd!  ..............
> 
> What's the _"Colocha's"_ Up to?



Girl nothin, chillin chillin. That was funny though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl nothin, chillin chillin. That was funny though.


 
Hmp.

I Ain't Sayin' Nothing except.....shipping is prompt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Durn You LHCF
> 
> ..........


you know thats who did it lmao i may have to follow this place on facebook so i can get the scoop first. im so surprised though because every time i go its empty or one other person so im like how is the kbb stock low lmao


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Ain't Sayin' Nothing except.....shipping is prompt.



Still funny, lmao. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know thats who did it lmao i may have to follow this place on facebook so i can get the scoop first.* im so surprised though because every time i go its empty or one other person so im like how is the kbb stock low lmao*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. Kern 'Dem probably only sent 1 or 2 items.

I thought the same thing about CM. How in the Debil can it be/stay OOS?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Kern 'Dem probably only sent 1 or 2 items.
> 
> I thought the same thing about CM. How in the Debil can it be/stay OOS?


thats how they do us
SO says they know im a sucker so they really have a stock full but they only put 2 out and tell me "thats the last two girl"


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby is kbb on sale at ur store? I just can't see anybody cleaning them out of a $25 masque....

I ordered my Claudie's first thing this morning...didn't change my order....2x elixirs, 1 gel & 1 reconstructor....

why is oyin having a mother's day sale 2 weeks in advance? im passing, they don't have $60 worth of stuff that i want or need...

I need to use up some stuff! besides having the itchies, thats the main reason I'm ready to be done with this weave - i have too much on hand here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *why is oyin having a mother's day sale 2 weeks in advance? im passing, they don't have $60 worth of stuff that i want or need...*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Gurl..........I thought the exact same thingerplexed


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby is kbb on sale at ur store? I just can't see anybody cleaning them out of a $25 masque....
> 
> I ordered my Claudie's first thing this morning...didn't change my order....2x elixirs, 1 gel & 1 reconstructor....
> 
> why is oyin having a mother's day sale 2 weeks in advance? im passing, they don't have $60 worth of stuff that i want or need...
> 
> I need to use up some stuff! besides having the itchies, thats the main reason I'm ready to be done with this weave - i have too much on hand here!


nope no sale. at least i didnt get a sale my stuff came up to over $100 and all i got was 1 SA, 1 cream, 1 butter, 1 conditioner, and 1 cj repair me. but you know repair me is $30 anyway


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Gurl..........I thought the exact same thingerplexed


my thought was more like "i gotta spend $60 to get 20% off, chile please"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....Them Hurr Products Add Up with Da' Quickness.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....Them Hurr Products Add Up with Da' Quickness.


you aint never lied and i rarely buy just one of anything
ETA: meant to tell you they have vatika frosting, cocasta and avosoya oils. i thought they were only getting the whipped gelly, 24/7 conditioner and amala cream rinse. but they also have green tea butter, almond glaze and that other butter. whipped clouds. oh and they have your whipped ends.


----------



## La Colocha

When is the oyin sale? I may get some bath products. I always say that when a sale comes up, but never get the stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you aint never lied and i rarely buy just one of anything
> ETA: meant to tell you they have *vatika frosting, cocasta and avosoya oils. i thought they were only getting the whipped gelly, 24/7 conditioner and amala cream rinse. but they also have green tea butter, almond glaze and that other butter. whipped clouds. oh and they have your whipped ends.*


 
chebaby

As I said:  BJ Gone Gets Paid.

She Gets That Monneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies just saw this on FB enjoy
> 
> 
> ‎*3 days only: take 20% off your purchase of $60 or more at oyinhandamade.com! sale starts this wednesday, april 27 through friday, april 29. use code "mothersday2011". )*


 
La Colocha


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha



So it ends friday at midnight or friday day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You can get Oyin 20% off at CM w/ HOP20 until Midnight tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

Ooh, i only want 4 things and that would not qualify me for the sale. Oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *So it ends friday at midnight or friday day?*


 
Curly's Post didn't say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ooh, i only want 4 things and that would not qualify me for the sale. Oh well*.


 
La Colocha

How much does those 4 things add up to with CM's 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Are you still having your Sale?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you still having your Sale?


im thinking about it. the things i know ill come back to ill keep but some things i have no use for and i want to sell those. i just dont like listing it and dealing with people i dont know, going to the PO ect....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about it. the things i know ill come back to ill keep but some things i have no use for and i want to sell those. *i just dont like listing it and dealing with people i dont know, going to the PO ect....*


 
chebaby

I feel you.  That's why I like it w/Folx make Multiple Purchases.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I feel you.  That's why I like it w/Folx make Multiple Purchases.


i know right just take it all


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> *I Ain't Sayin' Nothing* except.....shipping is prompt.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. *Kern 'Dem *probably only sent 1 or 2 items.
> 
> I thought the same thing about CM. How in the Debil can it be/stay OOS?





Hey, ladies...

I'm at work, and I have to help out in another area so I'm sitting with this woman I can't stand. She is rude as hell and always talkin' 'bout some "Do I smell musty?" And leans towards me as if I'm gonna take a sniff!!!!   WTF!! 
She acts like she doesn't remember the night she peed in her pants when we were in the elevator!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies...
> 
> I'm at work, and I have to help out in another area so I'm sitting with this woman I can't stand.* She is rude as hell and always talkin' 'bout some "Do I smell musty?" And leans towards me as if I'm gonna take a sniff!!!!  WTF!! *
> *She acts like she doesn't remember the night she peed in her pants when we were in the elevator!! *


 
@Brownie518

What The What????????

Who is this Freak?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies...
> 
> I'm at work, and I have to help out in another area so I'm sitting with this woman I can't stand. She is rude as hell and always talkin' 'bout some "Do I smell musty?" And leans towards me as if I'm gonna take a sniff!!!!   WTF!!
> She acts like she doesn't remember the night she peed in her pants when we were in the elevator!!


I am crying with laughter at this whole entire post!!!! GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What The What????????
> 
> Who is this Freak?





mkd said:


> I am crying with laughter at this whole entire post!!!! GOOD NIGHT!



Hmph!! Ya'll just don't know! I've had to cuss her a few times...

And that elevator incident...she had that mess running all down her legs and casually said "Oh, great. Well, now you see why I keep a change of clothes in my car." .....Really?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hmph!! Ya'll just don't know! I've had to cuss her a few times...
> 
> And that elevator incident...she had that mess running all down her legs and casually said "Oh, great. Well, now you see why I keep a change of clothes in my car." .....Really?


Howling!!! B, did she say this like nothing had happened?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Hmph!! Ya'll just don't know! I've had to cuss her a few times...
> 
> And that elevator incident...she had that mess running all down her legs and casually said "Oh, great. Well, now you see why I keep a change of clothes in my car." .....Really?


 

  OMG you'll and these weird people make me glad I'm a stay at home mom.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Howling!!! B, did she say this like nothing had happened?



Girl, nonchalant like a moth*******!! I wanted to die!! Stuck in an elevator with that mess. And then she wants me to see if she smells??? WHAT?? 
She's a mess. Coming to work with no bra, them bong loobies bangin around her damn waist! Ugh!!


 Dang. I got myself all riled up now!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, nonchalant like a moth*******!! I wanted to die!! Stuck in an elevator with that mess. And then she wants me to see if she smells??? WHAT??
> She's a mess. Coming to work with no bra, *them bong loobies bangin around her damn waist!* Ugh!!
> 
> 
> Dang. I got myself all riled up now!!!


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


>


Exactly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph!! Ya'll just don't know! I've had to cuss her a few times...*
> 
> *And that elevator incident...she had that mess running all down her legs and casually said "Oh, great. Well, now you see why I keep a change of clothes in my car." .....Really?*


 
Brownie518

......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, nonchalant like a moth*******!! I wanted to die!! Stuck in an elevator with that mess. *And then she wants me to see if she smells??? WHAT?? *
> *She's a mess. Coming to work with no bra, them bong loobies bangin around her damn waist! Ugh!!*
> 
> 
> Dang. I got myself all riled up now!!!


 
@Brownie518

..........


----------



## Priss Pot

Has anyone tried Bee Mine?  I've been eyeing that Lucious Moisturizer


----------



## Brownie518

erplexed So, enough of me and my crazy job...

IDareT'sHair - so how does your hair feel now? 

When I woke up today, my hair seemed a bit dry. Not sure why, though. I know when I have to take my allergy medicine on a daily, I get a bit dry. That could be it. My face is a little dry, as well. I'm gonna have a big moisture day on Wednesday. I'll have to think on it, see what I want to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Has anyone tried Bee Mine? I've been eyeing that Lucious Moisturizer *


 
Priss Pot

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE    The Luscious Moisturizing Balanced Hair Cream

oke:oke:Girl You Should Get It


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot said:


> Has anyone tried Bee Mine? I've been eyeing that Lucious Moisturizer


 
I haven't tried the moisturizer but I love the curly butter.


----------



## Shay72

I.can't.breathe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> erplexed So, enough of me and my crazy job...
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - so how does your hair feel now?
> 
> When I woke up today, my hair seemed a bit dry. Not sure why, though. I know when I have to take my allergy medicine on a daily, I get a bit dry. That could be it. My face is a little dry, as well. I'm gonna have a big moisture day on Wednesday. I'll have to think on it, see what I want to use.


 
Brownie518

It feels okay  It's still underprocessed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE    The Luscious Moisturizing Balanced Hair Cream
> 
> oke:oke:Girl You Should Get It



 Yes, you should get it!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It feels okay  It's still *underprocessed*.



Hmm...you think it could be from adding the oil(s) to it? I don't know.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What The What????????
> 
> *Who is this Freak*?


 that has got to be the funniest thing ive ever heard.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, nonchalant like a moth*******!! I wanted to die!! Stuck in an elevator with that mess. And then she wants me to see if she smells??? WHAT??
> She's a mess. Coming to work with no bra, *them bong loobies bangin* around her damn waist! Ugh!!
> 
> 
> Dang. I got myself all riled up now!!!


no wait, THAT was the funniest thing ever
yall are a mess.

actually this is why i love working with weird folks. always got a story to tell lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> no wait, THAT was the funniest thing ever
> yall are a mess.
> 
> actually this is why i love working with weird folks. always got a story to tell lmao.



Girl, you should see them thangs!!! Just swangin!  She has no shame!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmm...you think it could be from adding the oil(s) to it? I don't know.*


 
Brownie518

I think it was from my Lack of Smoothing


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you should see them thangs!!! Just swangin!  She has no shame!


 a mess
we got crazy folks here but not. like. that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think it was from my Lack of Smoothing



Ahh. I've done that before.   Cuz I have no patience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ahh. I've done that before.  Cuz I have no patience.*


 
Brownie518

Girl...I am determined to get better. 

I'll definitely do better next time.  Each time, I seem to get better.erplexed

Or....At least, that's what I keep telling myself  ............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wait Until La Colocha hear about your Co-Worker!

Brownie518


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> How much does those 4 things add up to with CM's 20%



Curlmart doesn't sell the bath stuff.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait Until @La Colocha hear about your Co-Worker!
> 
> @Brownie518



Ms.b's coworker is a nasty bird, tiddays flappin in the wind and all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Curlmart doesn't sell the bath stuff.


 
La Colocha

You're Right.  Just the Honey Wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Curlmart doesn't sell the bath stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Ms.b's coworker is a nasty bird, *tiddays flappin in the wind and all*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  What about the Urination


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  What about the Urination



Lmao, i would have cussed her in the elevator, just for that.


Well ladies, off to the farm. Yall have a good night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jessicurl is still offering 15% on Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## chebaby

just placed my kbb order. i got 1 sweet ambrosia in egyptian musk, 1 cream in coco mango, 1 cream in egyptian musk. so now all of my SA and creams will match except for the lav. vanilla cant stand that smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just placed my kbb order. i got 1 sweet ambrosia in egyptian musk, 1 cream in coco mango, 1 cream in egyptian musk. so now all of my SA and creams will match *except for the lav. vanilla cant stand that smell.*


 
@chebaby

YUK. That would be the 1st thing I'd Sell.  

Okay. So. The Sweet Ambrosia Replaced the Hair Milk Correct?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> YUK. That would be the 1st thing I'd Sell.
> 
> Okay. So. *The Sweet Ambrosia Replaced the Hair Milk Correct*?


yep it replaced it. same ingredients just listed in a different order. so now glycerin is the second ingredient which makes it perfect for summer

i would sell that funky lav. vanilla if it wasnt the hair cream. but i love the cream so much i dont wanna part with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep it replaced it. same ingredients just listed in a different order. so now glycerin is the second ingredient which makes it perfect for summer
> 
> *i would sell that funky lav. vanilla if it wasnt the hair cream. but i love the cream so much i dont wanna part with it.*


 
chebaby

    Okay......

But you DO have "Other Creams" Right??????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay......
> 
> But you DO have "Other Creams" Right??????


not yet
i do have an original hair cream in cranberry cocktail but ive had it for 2 years and on her site it says the general shelf life for her products is 6-9 months


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey How much are those Hair Milks Now?  They were $16?  

Didn't the Ounces Decrease and the Price Increased?erplexed

Or did they stay the same?


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot, I like the bee mine luscious and the curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not yet
> i do have an original hair cream in cranberry cocktail* but ive had it for 2 years and on her site it says the general shelf life for her products is 6-9 months*


 
chebaby

Lawd

What Color is that Stuff Now?

It Probably Smells Like That Lady at Brownie518 Job


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @Priss Pot,* I like the bee mine luscious* and the curly butter.


 
mkd

Yeah, that Luscious Ain't No Joke.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey How much are those Hair Milks Now?  They were $16?
> 
> Didn't the Ounces Decrease and the Price Increased?erplexed
> 
> Or did they stay the same?


the size decreased to 6oz but the price is still $16. the butter and cream went up to $18.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd
> 
> What Color is that Stuff Now?
> 
> It Probably Smells Like That Lady at @Brownie518 Job


surprisingly it looks and smells the same but i think i better let it go


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *Ms.b's coworker is a nasty bird, tiddays flappin in the wind and all.*





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp. *What about the Urination*



......



La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, i would have cussed her in the elevator, just for that*.
> 
> 
> Well ladies, off to the farm. Yall have a good night.



@La Colocha - girl, I was standing there, trying to get my body to fuse into the wall of the elevator. Wanted to disappear!! I was standing there with my mouth open! She's a mess. Believe me, she's done worse than urinate on herself at work


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd
> 
> What Color is that Stuff Now?
> 
> *It Probably Smells Like That Lady at @Brownie518 Job*



*does the Colocha Cackle*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha - girl, I was standing there, trying to get my body to fuse into the wall of the elevator. Wanted to disappear!! I was standing there with my mouth open! She's a mess. *Believe me, she's done worse than urinate on herself at work*


 
Brownie518

Gurl.....

I can't think of Much Worse  I don't wanna even try to 'imagine'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl.....
> 
> I can't think of Much Worse  I don't wanna even try to 'imagine'



IDareT'sHair - hey, when do you go back to work??


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

It's early of course i'm getting ready for work but the natural store in our area, Chebaby favorite is offering free shipping, don't know what don't have time to look but i'm sure the itchy hands of the no-buyers will visit and get their cart ready, right T 

http://www.thehairandbodyboutique.com/


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha - girl, I was standing there, trying to get my body to fuse into the wall of the elevator. Wanted to disappear!! I was standing there with my mouth open! She's a mess. Believe me, *she's done worse than urinate on herself at work*



I know what she did, nasty buzzard like that, i know exactly what she did. Yuck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - hey, when do you go back to work??


 
Brownie518

Monday. 



Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> It's early of course i'm getting ready for work but the natural store in our area, Chebaby favorite is offering free shipping, don't know what don't have time to look but i'm sure the itchy hands of the no-buyers will visit *and get their cart ready, right T *
> 
> http://www.thehairandbodyboutique.com/


 
Ltown

That's Right!  Thanks Gurl.



La Colocha said:


> *I know what she did, nasty buzzard like that, i know exactly what she did. Yuck.*


 
La Colocha

_*Does the La Cackle*_


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Gurl..........I thought the exact same thingerplexed




So you can get it by Mothers day...


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> the size decreased to 6oz but the price is still $16. the butter and cream went up to $18.



And this is what is keeping me from buying it. I am slow to use up products but goshdarnit that just aint right. I can get some Qhemet's for that price and with Qhemet I know my hair loves it.

There is a Natural Hair salon literally around the corner from my house ....and they sell Jan carter products. The owner has a TWA.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, I thought about keeping my install and texted my stylist yesterday about re-positioning my closure ASAP....since she hasn't bothered to text me back I took that as a sign that I need to go ahead and remove it this weekend (always looking for the signs of life lol)...I probably won't be going to the event Saturday because I wanna play in my hair...so hopefully I can get off work early on Friday and play in my hair til the sun goes down lol!


----------



## natura87

Will do a HOT with EVOO, cowash with a Renpure Organics conditioner and spend the say detangling this mane. My crown in particular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  What's Up?  I am sitting here catching up on my Soaps.

Moisturized with a little HTN Lotion (since I found one) and Sealed with HV Avosoya Oil.


----------



## Eisani

I want a relaxer. Tis all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I thought I was gone put HTN away for a minute, but I pulled it back out.

I know. 

Okay. I feel like @chebaby (_wishy-washy_...her words not mine). 

But I love that Stuff. Imma hang with it for a while longer. 

Or at least until I finish up this Lotion I found yesterday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I thought I was gone put HTN away for a minute, but I pulled it back out.
> 
> I know.
> 
> Okay. I feel like @chebaby (_wishy-washy_...her words not mine).
> 
> But I love that Stuff. Imma hang with it for a while longer.
> 
> Or at least until I finish up this Lotion I found yesterday.


lmao well we all know im wishy washy lmao. and we know you love HTN so well let you pass on the wishy washy-ness this time


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, just finished cowashing. I love the conditioner and oil thing, my hair is responding well. I will continue to do this during the summer trying a few conditioners with this method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hi ladies, just finished cowashing. I love the conditioner and oil thing,* my hair is responding well. I will continue to do this during the summer trying a few conditioners with this method.


 
La Colocha

Gone & Get that Natures Gate and some others.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gone & Get that Natures Gate and some others.



I will after the no-buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will after the no-buy*.


 
La Colocha

Conditioner & Oil glad it's working for you.  What are you getting?  Natures Gate, Millcreek, Aubrey Organics, Giovanni, Alba, Abba, J/A/S/O/N?


----------



## chebaby

@La, during the summer when i start co washing more i will be using aussie moist as a leave in. i love it as a co wash so i hope its great as a leave in. its heavy though so i wont do it daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @La, during the summer when i start co washing more i will be using aussie moist as a leave in. i love it as a co wash so i hope its great as a leave in. its heavy though so i wont do it daily.


 
chebaby

I forgot about AM.  And VO5 & Oil would probably work well too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I forgot about AM.  And VO5 & Oil would probably work well too.


yep probably so. vo5 is amazing as a co wash but ive never used it as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep probably so. *vo5 is amazing as a co wash but ive never used it as a leave in.*


 
chebaby

Maybe it wouldn't workerplexed  But I think there was a thread out there (a while back) about folx using Moisture Milks as a L-I.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't workerplexed  But I think there was a thread out there (a while back) about folx using Moisture Milks as a L-I.


i can see it working for a few days. not everyday of the week. i would think it would cause build up and dryness. and i would only do it if i were co washing everyday or every other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma do my Hair tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma do my Hair tomorrow.


i was thinking the same thing.
it depends on what my hair looks like when i wake up. because of all the glycerin in the hair cream my braid out has swelled so much. so i dont know.

what will you use?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...back at work, last night for the week. Miss Piss called in, thank goodness 

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. Its  been really hot in here this week and my hair is dying for some water.  Its like 82 outside right now. Nice and breezy. 

I finished an Njoi Ayurvedic Scalp butter and a Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Conditioner & Oil glad it's working for you.  What are you getting?  Natures Gate, Millcreek, Aubrey Organics, Giovanni, Alba, Abba, J/A/S/O/N?



Natures gate aloe seems to be the best for co washing and leave in from the reviews, hemp and herbal i think came in second, so i am going for the aloe. And also the same brand as your clarifying conditioner i forgot right now but they hair a moisturizing aloe and grapeseed oil one. Ones that are light and won't build up but moisturizing.



chebaby said:


> @La, during the summer when i start co washing more i will be using aussie moist as a leave in. i love it as a co wash so i hope its great as a leave in. its heavy though so i wont do it daily.



Yes this hehh is almost gone, i think its a promotional size, it has cones and i know in the long run it won't work. I think the aussie moist has cones too.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ya'll...back at work, last night for the week. Miss Piss called in, thank goodness *
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. Its  been really hot in here this week and my hair is dying for some water.  Its like 82 outside right now. Nice and breezy.
> 
> I finished an Njoi Ayurvedic Scalp butter and a Claudie's Elixir.



Good her ole pissy arse needs to be at home. I am about to go in, in a bit. 2 more nights after this, and i found out we do have memorial day off so that is good. Talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies.  

I am DC now with BFH pistachio.  I wonder if I need to clarify my hair.  KBB SA has my hair and my daughter's hair feeling like a dry, straw like nest.  HATING it right now.  Can't wait to pick up some more SSI leave in.  Hopefully I won't order like 5 or 6 of those and start hating it like the KBB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...back at work, last night for the week. Miss Piss called in, thank goodness .


 
Brownie518

I still can't believe that Stank!



La Colocha said:


> Natures gate aloe seems to be the best for co washing and leave in from the reviews, hemp and herbal i think came in second, so i am going for the aloe. *And also the same brand as your clarifying conditioner i forgot right now but they hair a moisturizing aloe and grapeseed oil one. Ones that are light and won't build up but moisturizing.*


La Colocha

Avalon Organics



La Colocha said:


> *Good her ole pissy arse needs to be at home*. I am about to go in, in a bit. 2 more nights after this, and i found out we do have memorial day off so that is good. Talk to yall tomorrow.


 
 *cackles*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd the kbb milk original formula makes my hair feel good at first but the moisture does not last all day...even when sealed....i have 4 bottles of SA that I haven't tried yet but that turned me OFF from wanting to buy it again...when they have the buy2get1 I will have to get 3 coco mangos for my mom - I can't believe she loves this stuff so much lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas!

I'm up doing my Hair. I Did the Ms. B. Post Relaxer Regimen. I am now under the dryer with AE Garlic. Will Steam with KBB in a minute.

Lawd.....I'm lovin' having these days off. I needed it. Work has been so _Stressful_ lately it's a low-down, dirty rotten shame how foul it's been. 

Especially cryin' 'bout money problems, folx start tryna' kill off each other.


----------



## natura87

Wearing medium sized twists.


----------



## natura87

There was a crazy amount of rain here yesterday. I rained all night long, scared the crap out of my neice...and now its gonna be 80 degrees today....

I will use up a container of the got2b souffle soon. I almost finished it on the twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *There was a crazy amount of rain here yesterday. I rained all night long, scared the crap out of my neice...and now its gonna be 80 degrees today....*
> 
> I will use up a container of the got2b souffle soon. I almost finished it on the twists.


 
Gurl....Here too.  Raining like Mad.  But you can't shake your fist a God.  That's God's work.  To make everything nice & green.

I had water come in my Sunroom, but someone is coming over to repair. 

It's suppose to be in the upper 70's.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl....Here too.  Raining like Mad.  But you can't shake your fist a God.  That's God's work.  To make everything nice & green.
> 
> I had water come in my Sunroom, but someone is coming over to repair.
> 
> It's suppose to be in the upper 70's.



I just started a garden so at least I wont have to water it for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I just started a garden *so at least I wont have to water it for a while.


 
natura87

That's Really Nice Girl.  The stuff in my Flower Bed is Lookin' So Purty now.  I thought it was brown/dead and wasn't coming back.  

I thought I might hafta' dig it all up.  But it is so Green & Lush now  And I'm so happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

I finished my Hair.  I didn't use up anything except a Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.

My hair feels really nice tho'.  Thinking about doing it again on Sunday.  

Will have to see.  Don't want to overdo it.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, hope everyone is fine! 

Used up HV cocosta, won't get that it was actually part of grab bag. My dermatitis is slowing coming under control still itchy, hope no one ever get this ,the shampoo is causing me to shed so I'll be doing alter ego and tea rinses. I used moeske that Ms. T gave me, nice texture, not oily.

IDareT'sHair, after a couple of days do you feel that your hair is relax?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is fine!
> 
> Used up HV cocosta, won't get that it was actually part of grab bag. My *dermatitis is slowing coming under control still itchy, hope no one ever get this *,the shampoo is causing me to shed so I'll be doing alter ego and tea rinses. I used moeske that Ms. T gave me, nice texture, not oily.


 
Ltown

Hey Girlie!

Yep.  I had it before.  In fact, I use to get it alot when I use to go to the Salon on a weekly. erplexed 

Probably all those 'crappy' products they were using.

And You're Right that is one of the side-effects of the Shampoo. 

Try not to use it too much.  I keep a prescription on hand, but try not to need it.  I had to pull it out with that nbd stuff.

In fact, since I've been doing my own hair, I really haven't needed it that much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks for asking.  

It's still underprocessed, but I guess that's better than being "Overprocessed".  It feels good & it looks okay.

I'm determined to be a fully functional "Self-Relaxer" by December.  

Remember, you challenged me that I had to get better by the end of this year.

I'm just glad to be outta that crazy wig for a few days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope all is well with everyone.
Ltown glad to hear your scalp is doing better.

I just placed my oyin order so my honey money is gone. Just waiting for SSI and QB to restock then I'll hit them up.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> There was a crazy amount of rain here yesterday. I rained all night long, scared the crap out of my neice...and now its gonna be 80 degrees today....
> 
> I will use up a container of the got2b souffle soon. I almost finished it on the twists.



They've been calling for rain here for the past few days and we haven't had it yet. We've had thunder and lightning though! Bad!! Its been in the low 80s since Sunday, too, and humid . I don't like humid

I'm gonna wash my hair later tonight. Still haven't figured out what I'll use. I do know BFH Olive Drench will be in there somewhere. And the Red Wine Grape Rinse...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm gonna wash my hair later tonight. *Still haven't figured out what I'll use. I do know BFH Olive Drench will be in there somewhere. And the Red Wine Grape Rinse...*


 
@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

My hair came out nicely today. I used that Redken PST-77 for my Protein Treatment. I hate that it's discontinued cause I'd buy another bottle.

I reneutralized, clarified, cowashed, did the Protein Rx, used AE Garlic and KBB. Good Results.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> My hair came out nicely today. I used that Redken PST-77 for my Protein Treatment. I hate that it's discontinued cause I'd buy another bottle.
> 
> I reneutralized, clarified, cowashed, did the Protein Rx, used AE Garlic and KBB. Good Results.



Thats good, I'm glad! 

I gotta figure out what to use. I need to look at my Use Up List, see what I can knock out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ain't knock nothing out but a small tube of Matrix Ceramides.  

Did you place your Claudie Order?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, nothing much going on here hair wise, ready for the weekend to come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, nothing much going on here hair wise, *ready for the weekend to come*.


 
La Colocha

Gurl.....  11:59 Imma be Bustin' Loose

Here's My List (so far):

Nioxin
Jasmine
Claudie
ASIAN


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl.....  11:59 Imma be Bustin' Loose
> 
> Here's My List (so far):
> 
> Nioxin
> Jasmine
> Claudie
> ASIAN



I want to stop friday morning, for real. Close enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I want to stop friday morning, for real. Close enough*.


 
La Colocha

Do you have a list?  What are You Getting? 

I Shole wish you could find us some more nice Night Caps.  I still don't have anything I like better than the PrettyWraps except Plain Silk Scarves....

I should put on my Satin Pillowcases.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Do you have a list?  What are You Getting?
> 
> I Shole wish you could find us some more nice Night Caps.  I still don't have anything I like better than the PrettyWraps except Plain Silk Scarves....
> 
> I should put on my Satin Pillowcases.



I don't know of anywhere that sells something like that, i have looked and nothing. The only thing i want is the conditioner, i just want this no-buy to be over. Friday morning im done.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
my hair is in a frizzy poofy low puff today that is soooo soft. 
ive been trying to figure out why some days my hair is curly and some days its just a frizz ball and then it came to me. duh, since my hair is longer i have to do it in sections now. i hate styling in sections so i just slap product on and thats why its never defined. 

so i guess now ill start putting my leave in on in 4 sections.

sephora has the new carols daughter manoi products and they now have bumble and bumble. so yall know where im going tomorrow right
i want the manoi conditioner and mask and the bumble and bumble curl conscience curl cream and conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

oh and tonight i will slather my hair in coconut oil for an overnight treat. i really need to reup on evoo because coconut oil aint doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You really make me wanna try Bumble & Bumble.  I had that "deep" at one time and Sold it on the Exchange Forum  .........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You really make me wanna try Bumble & Bumble.  I had that "deep" at one time and Sold it on the Exchange Forum  .........


i have only tried the alojoba and loved it it was amazing but i dont see it on the sephora website so i probably have to get it from tjmax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have only tried the alojoba and loved it* it was amazing but i dont see it on the sephora website so i probably have to get it from tjmax.


 
@chebaby

I just looked at the Alojoba on e-bay ..... check them out

ETA:  I would try the Super Rich, the Coco Creme and maybe get the deeep againerplexed  And keep it this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair feels nice & moisturized.  I'm praying for some length by the end of the year. erplexed 

So, maybe I'll get some kinda' Spurt.erplexed  But I'm 'cool' with Health over Length.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  so, I don't think it was the KBB, my hair needs to be clarified.  SSI has me feeling and looking a mess too.  I am going to clarify on friday.  My upper management gel came today with my vitamins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies. so, I don't think it was the KBB, my hair needs to be clarified. SSI has me feeling and looking a mess too. *I am going to clarify on friday.* My upper management gel came today with my vitamins.


 
mkd

What are you using to Clarify with?


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i still want to try that upper management gel too. ill probably pick it up tomorrow from whole foods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @mkd, *i still want to try that upper management gel too. ill probably pick it up tomorrow from whole foods*.


 
chebaby

......

Hmp.  WOW!  You Gettin' Quite A List Ain't You?

 You Really Haulin' Ain't You?????  You must have Spring Fever!


----------



## Charz

Hey everyone! Sorry I have not been around. I will start a new thread May 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Hey everyone! *Sorry I have not been around.* I will start a new thread May 1st.


 
Charz

Hey Lady!  I know you're doing the Couple-Thang  Missed You!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I am still using elucence, the bottle won't end.  I am thinking about trying nexus' clarifying poo next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I am still using elucence, the bottle won't end. I am thinking about trying nexus' clarifying poo next.*


 
mkd

Gurl...I have a 2 bottles of this I haven't even started on yet  I am currently using Joico Chelating/Clarifying.

I have a corner of Abba Molasses left (that I'm tryna' save).  

Which Nexxus?  Aloe Rid?  I have the GVP Version of that.


----------



## mkd

Ooooh, I didn't know there was a GVP version of that,  I may pick that up.   Thanks T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Ooooh, *I didn't know there was a GVP version of that, I may pick that up. Thanks T!*


 
@mkd

Yep. And if I woulda' known it was also a "Chelator" I wouldna' bought that durn Joico. 

I happen to be in another Thread and they were talmbout Aloe Rid was a Clarifier & Chelator..after I bought that Joico. 

I was looking for a Chelator (and had one all along)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ......
> 
> Hmp.  WOW!  You Gettin' Quite A List Ain't You?
> 
> You Really Haulin' Ain't You?????  You must have Spring Fever!


it seem like it dont it
i want quite a few things but dont know if im gonna get it.


im gonna do a braid out tonight i think lol. i guess i dont miss co washing everyday as much as i thought i did lol.
im thinking either co wash with cj rehab and leave it in for the braid out. or co wash with the kbb conditioner and use the sa as a leave in under the kbb butter(cause the cream can only be used on wash and goes).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it seem like it dont it*
> i want quite a few things but dont know if im gonna get it.
> 
> 
> im gonna do a braid out tonight i think lol. i guess i dont miss co washing everyday as much as i thought i did lol.
> *im thinking either co wash with cj rehab and leave it in for the braid out. or co wash with the kbb conditioner and use the sa as a leave in under the kbb butter(cause the cream can only be used on wash and goes).*


 
chebaby

Yeah It Does

Girl...You know You Be Working Some Combinations!  You Be Working them Out~!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah It Does
> 
> Girl...You know You Be Working Some Combinations!  You Be Working them Out~!


girl these combinations be sounding good in my head
i really really want to just co wash daily but its too much hair to dry before work everyday. so imma be up in the bath room doing my hair so i dont have to touch it for a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl these combinations be sounding good in my head*
> i really really want to just co wash daily but its too much hair to dry before work everyday. so imma be up in the bath room doing my hair so i dont have to touch it for a week.


 
@chebaby

Girl, I be workin' 'em out too! And they DO Be Sounding Good

I can be driving down the street and come up with a Combination. 

Or...sitting in a _meeting_ at Werk coming up with the Next Great Regimen

Most of the time I end up Tweaking it at the Last Minute.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I be workin' 'em out too! And they DO Be Sounding Good
> 
> I can be driving down the street and come up with a Combination.
> 
> Or...sitting in a _meeting_ at Werk coming up with the Next Great Regimen
> 
> Most of the time I end up Tweaking it at the Last Minute.


girl YES!!! i was in a boring *** meeting today thinking about what i was gonna do to my hair tomorrow boring *** meeting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl YES!!! i was in a boring *** meeting today thinking about what i was gonna do to my hair tomorrow boring *** meeting


 
chebaby

I'll be ackin' like I'm takin' notes and Chile I'll be writin' up my Regimen 
Sssshhhh

_*especially with this new guy*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll be ackin' like I'm takin' notes and Chile I'll be writin' up my Regimen
> Sssshhhh
> 
> _*especially with this new guy*_



i felt so bad in my meeting today, i kept rolling my eyes up to the ceiling i know they saw me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i felt so bad in my meeting today, *i kept rolling my eyes up to the ceiling* i know they saw me.


 
@chebaby

That's how I Feel just lookin' at that idiot. 

That's why I take my Planner and write either a) Regimen or b) Grocery List OR c) Stuff I need to Buy

You should start taking a Note Pad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's how I Feel just lookin' at that idiot.
> 
> That's why I take my Planner and write either a) Regimen or b) Grocery List OR c) Stuff I need to Buy
> 
> You should start taking a Note Pad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

Gurl...I don't be payin' no 'tention to that Clown.

My Admin e-mails me yesterday and tells me _"Tomorrow is Administrative Assistant's Day"_  That was a bit 'nervy'

I told her: "I'll hafta' hook you up when I get back.  I guess I need to see if I can find a card tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I don't be payin' no 'tention to that Clown.
> 
> My Admin e-mails me yesterday and tells me _"*Tomorrow is Administrative Assistant's Day"*_  That was a bit 'nervy'
> 
> I told her: "I'll hafta' hook you up when I get back.  I guess I need to see if I can find a card tomorrow.


hmmmm so thats why everybody kept telling me "you know we appreciate you"
i was thinking what in the world is wrong with these people. i didnt know nothin' about no administrative day


----------



## chebaby

i want a mason pearson brush soooo bad but thats a pretty penny. AND i dont need it. after the fascination goes away i probably wont even know what i did with it. yall know i misplace everything lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmmm so thats why everybody kept telling me "you know we appreciate you"*
> *i was thinking what in the world is wrong with these people. i didnt know nothin' about no administrative day*


 
chebaby

Yup  I'll get her a Gift Card before I go back on Monday.  Hopefully, I can still find a card someplace.



chebaby said:


> *i want a mason pearson brush soooo bad but thats a pretty penny. AND i dont need it. after the fascination goes away i probably wont even know what i did with it. yall know i misplace everything lmao.*


 
chebaby

Yup.  After the Fascination _wanes_.....it'll be lost  j/k.

 But you're right.  There's nothing like Great Tools 

After that Denman Detangling Comb, I haven't looked back at that Jilbere.

And I love, love, love those Bone Combs.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - you should be using them Satin pillowcases regardless. 
Best things ever when you *cough* get a scalp massage and just fall out without wrapping up your hair...

And, no, I haven't placed my Claudie's order yet...

I need to get started on my hair soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup  I'll get her a Gift Card before I go back on Monday.  Hopefully, I can still find a card someplace.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.  After the Fascination _wanes_.....*it'll be lost*  j/k.
> 
> But you're right.  There's nothing like Great Tools
> 
> After that Denman Detangling Comb, I haven't looked back at that Jilbere.
> 
> And I love, love, love those Bone Combs.


no, youre right. it will get lost. or misplaced

im still looking at that magic start jumbo rake. lawd i done moved on to combs. i cant hoard combs man i only got one head of hair


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - you should be using them Satin pillowcases regardless.
> Best things ever when you *cough* get a scalp massage and just fall out without wrapping up your hair...
> 
> And, no, I haven't placed my Claudie's order yet...
> 
> I need to get started on my hair soon.


i been meaning to pick up some satin pillow cases. i really need them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - you should be using them Satin pillowcases regardless.
> *Best things ever when you *cough* get a scalp massage and just fall out without wrapping up your hair...*
> 
> And, no, I haven't placed my Claudie's order yet...
> 
> I need to get started on my hair soon.


 
Brownie518

I know you KNOW ALL 'BOUT 'DAT! ....... 

You & SO be Tearin' Up them *cough*   er um.._Massages_ Ya'll Stay Busy

What you using tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i been meaning to pick up some satin pillow cases. i really need them.*


 
Imma Look upstairs for those tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know you KNOW ALL 'BOUT 'DAT! .......
> 
> You & SO be Tearin' Up them *cough*   er um.._Massages_ Ya'll Stay Busy
> 
> What you using tonight?



 We sure do...

But, I'm still not sure what I'll use. Maybe some Joico MR Treatment Balm, since I need some moisture. Oooh, or Smooth Down Butter Treat. I haven't used that in a loooong time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> We sure do...
> 
> *But, I'm still not sure what I'll use. Maybe some Joico MR Treatment Balm, since I need some moisture. Oooh, or Smooth Down Butter Treat. I haven't used that in a loooong time.*


 
Brownie518

Both are Excellent Choices. 

Don't forget to Flip it ALL in His Face Once you get it all Purty and "Moisturized"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Here's My _tentative _Claudie List:

Reconstructor 
Fortifying Masque
Protein Masque
DC'er in Hello Sugar _Claudie-Style_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking She Scent It's Marshmallow Hair Cream.  That's some good stuff.  

Imma put it away and save it for later.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really liking She Scent It's Marshmallow Hair Cream.  That's some good stuff.
> 
> Imma put it away and save it for later.



Thats on my SSI list.


----------



## chebaby

i need a large banana clip for my hair so i dont have to wear a puff everyday.


----------



## chebaby

just purchased my magic star jumbo rake comb.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Admin e-mails me yesterday and tells me _"Tomorrow is Administrative Assistant's Day"_ That was a bit 'nervy'
> 
> I told her: "I'll hafta' hook you up when I get back. I guess I need to see if I can find a card tomorrow.


No she didn't....you on vacay. Wait a minute were you checking work e-mail . Hmp like I can talk 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really liking She Scent It's Marshmallow Hair Cream. That's some good stuff.
> 
> Imma put it away and save it for later.


I  this. Sometimes I just open the jar to smell it .



chebaby said:


> i need a large banana clip for my hair so i dont have to wear a puff everyday.


You won't get a headache? I forget my curl pattern is tigher than yours. I am hoping & wishing I can get these coils in a ponytail that won't have me squinting by the time camps start since I will be ripping & running.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  

IDareT'sHair, what are you doing? These storms and tornadoes are giving us warning to get our lives together.  I need some satin pillow cases too but do you all wrap your hair too? I was wondering about the oils getting in them? I get tired of wearing wraps sometimes.  I'm packing some unwanted items to a friend and her family so reducing the stash. 

My PJ will be concentrated on leave-ins and conditioners no more moisturizer or gels for the curly since I got them working without any. 

I'm have to look at Claudie later today to catch on that sell, I like that garden oil or something Brownie used in oil thread.  I got a email from Brown Butter, with some new thing don't know if anyone order from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *No she didn't....you on vacay. Wait a minute were you checking work e-mail . Hmp like I can talk *


 
Shay72

Heck No, I don't check no work e-mails (from home). 

Against my personal policy. 

She e-mailed me here.  I don't 'feel' like leaving the house today.erplexed  

I'll come up with a little something.  I'll get her a Target Gift Card.

_*i still thought the little friendly 'reminder' was a bit...nervy_. _i do 'stuff' for her all the time and she been clowin' lately*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Mornin' LT.

Girl....this weather has been frightening. It was so Windy last night.  

And you know they throw "New Builds" up with the Quickness, so I was very worried & prayerful. Just the Sound of the Wind. 

Sounded like it was gone tear the roof off da' sucka'

We have to pray for the people across the Country that have been devastated by Torandoes. (Scary).


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Heck No, I don't check no work e-mails (from home).
> 
> Against my personal policy.
> 
> She e-mailed me here. I don't 'feel' like leaving the house today.erplexed
> 
> I'll come up with a little something. I'll get her a Target Gift Card.
> 
> _*i still thought the little friendly 'reminder' was a bit...nervy_. _i do 'stuff' for her all the time and she been clowin' lately*_


 
I would just get her a card saying thank you for being there That is nervy, I provide administrative service but because that's not my official title I don't get nothing but our admin clerk think she suppose to. She been at this agency for 24 years, in the section 10 don't do nothing but the time cards, we type our own memo, travel orders etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I would just get her a card saying thank you for being there That is nervy, I provide administrative service but because that's not my official title I don't get nothing but our admin clerk think she suppose to*. She been at this agency for 24 years, in the section 10 don't do nothing but the time cards, we type our own memo, travel orders etc....


 
Ltown

Girl.  I'm always doing something 'nice' for her. 

And yep.  It was quite "ballsy" ..........

I still have a coupla' days to think on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I know you didn't care for HV Cocosta, but did you ever try Avosoya?  I really like that Oil.  

I like it because it's alot "Lighter".

Even though I like the way Cocosta smells, I can just stick to JBCO for that Castor Oil Fix.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I know you didn't care for HV Cocosta, but did you ever try Avosoya? I really like that Oil.
> 
> I like it because it's alot "Lighter".
> 
> Even though I like the way Cocosta smells, I can just stick to JBCO for that Castor Oil Fix.


 
IDareT'sHair, cocosta was selected for me by HV grab bag it unscented. I haven't tried ayosoya yet, but it will be on the list in the future. I got so much oils it crazy so I won't be ordering or buy anything for a while.


----------



## natura87

Wearing a twistout. The got2b souffle will not be a repurchase. It felt crunchy when it "dried" after I put it on and then the next day it felt like I hadnt even put anything on my head.


----------



## Charz

I need to purge the hair products and skincare products I no longer use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *cocosta was selected for me by HV grab bag it unscented. *I haven't tried ayosoya yet, but it will be on the list in the future. I got so much oils it crazy so I won't be ordering or buy anything for a while.


 
Ltown

That's interesting Cocosta in Unscented.  They both have some really good ingredients, but I like the _Weightlessness_ of the Avosoya.

Cocosta is a bit heavy.  I'm sure I'll pull it back out in the Fall/Winter tho'.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> No she didn't....you on vacay. Wait a minute were you checking work e-mail . Hmp like I can talk
> 
> 
> I  this. Sometimes I just open the jar to smell it .
> 
> 
> You won't get a headache? I forget my curl pattern is tigher than yours. I am hoping & wishing I can get these coils in a ponytail that won't have me squinting by the time camps start since I will be ripping & running.


i have no idea. th elast time i wore a banana clip was when i straightened my hair. but i remember a post where zzirving said she puts her hair in twists after the shower so her hair can stretch a little and then she puts on the banana clip so thats what i was planning on doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....I ran out for a minute. It's still incredibly "windy" but it's Sunny (at least). 

Anyway, I caught a glimpse of my Hair in the Light and it was "Blingin'" 

I just wish I had a little more length. It'll come.erplexed

I think using PC products as Final Rinses have helped my Porosity Issues and is giving my hair more shine-ability.


----------



## chebaby

so i just got finished co washing and thoroughly detangling. i co washed with jasmine shea butter rinse which so far i love. it reminds me a lot of honey hemp. i detangled with my shower comb, then my ouidad double comb and then my denman. hair still coming out too much but no bald spots so.....and i havent did a deep detangle in a while so i should be good now.
i left the shea rinse in and put my hair in 6 big twists and now its wrapped in a micro fiber towel for the next hour. i hope my hair is dang near dry by then.

i dont know what im going to do with my hair once i take out the twists.

im about to sit out someproducts that i need to use up within the next two weeks.

im going to sit out jasmines shea rinse, darcys pumpkin conditioner, emergencee, repair me and curl junkie daily fix cleansing conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....I ran out for a minute. It's still incredibly "windy" but it's Sunny (at least).
> 
> Anyway, I caught a glimpse of my Hair in the Light and it was "Blingin'"
> 
> I just wish I had a little more length. It'll come.erplexed
> 
> I think using PC products as Final Rinses have helped my Porosity Issues and is giving my hair more shine-ability.


what did you use that made your hair bling?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I like the upper management gel.  I just used it to slick back my sides and I like it better than HV whipped gelly for that.  Its a nice gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im about to sit out someproducts that i need to use up within the next two weeks.*
> 
> *im going to sit out jasmines shea rinse, darcys pumpkin conditioner, emergencee, repair me and curl junkie daily fix cleansing conditioner.*


 
chebaby

Good List of Use-Em-Ups Che.  I need to do something similar. 

Which Jasmine's did you use.

Okay....why w/in the next 2 Weeks?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I like the upper management gel.  I just used it to slick back my sides and I like it better than HV whipped gelly for that.  Its a nice gel.


thanx for the review.
i may pick it up today. i want to finish some stuff before i make another purchase but there is so much iwant
i want the new carols daughter stuff, upper management gel, bumble and bumble and i just cant justify getting everything when i have so much already.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good List of Use-Em-Ups Che.  I need to do something similar.
> 
> Which Jasmine's did you use.
> 
> Okay....why w/in the next 2 Weeks?


each of these products are half full so i figure it shouldnt take more than 2 weeks to use them up. maybe less.

i used the jasmines shea rinseit smells like pear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what did you use that made your hair bling?*


 
@chebaby

Well, you know I've been battling _Overly Porous Hair_ (one of the problems I had when I first joinederplexed), so I always use some kind of PC product i.e. Roux, Nexxus Ensure, etc....as a Final Rinse after DC'ing. 

Recently I purchased HV's Phinishing/Balancing Rinse and BFH Shine Rinses ph Balance like 3.0. 

It's the Acidity Levels that Close/Restrict the Cuticle and bring about "Shine" by allowing "Light" to reflect from your hair instead of being 'dull'. 

I just think the overall "Health" of my _Overly Porous Hair_ has greatly improved and I am finally overcoming my Porosity Issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since La Colocha is ending our No-Buy at Midnight tonight or tomorrow, I may get some Oyin HH.

Here's My Tentative List:

Nioxin 1st and Foremost
Jasmine
Claudie
Oyin


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well, you know I've been battling _Overly Porous Hair_ (one of the problems I had when I first joinederplexed), so I always use some kind of PC product i.e. Roux, Nexxus Ensure, etc....as a Final Rinse after DC'ing.
> 
> Recently I purchased HV's Phinishing/Balancing Rinse and BFH Shine Rinses ph Balance like 3.0.
> 
> It's the Acidity Levels that Close/Restrict the Cuticle and bring about "Shine" by allowing "Light" to reflect from your hair instead of being 'dull'.
> 
> I just think the overall "Health" of my _Overly Porous Hair_ has greatly improved and I am finally overcoming my Porosity Issues.


 sounds good. im glad your hair health is improving greatly. nothing like the feel and look of healthy hair.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since La Colocha is ending our No-Buy at Midnight tonight or tomorrow, I may get some Oyin HH.
> 
> Here's My Tentative List:
> 
> Nioxin 1st and Foremost
> Jasmine
> Claudie
> Oyin



But T , you are so close to completing the full month. Can you wait till Sunday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *But T , you are so close to completing the full month. Can you wait till Sunday? *


 
Nah.....I'm ending it w/ La Colocha

Sawrry!  I'm done.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah.....I'm ending it w/ @La Colocha
> 
> Sawrry!  I'm done.



I know that's right, done. I thought saturday was the 1st but oh well.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah.....I'm ending it w/ La Colocha
> 
> Sawrry!  I'm done.


You have done well though. If it had been February you would have done the full month 

Glad to hear that you are happy with your hair and that it is looking healthier, keep up the good work


----------



## chebaby

my hair is getting on my damn nerves urrggggg.
so i ended up having to jump back in the shower to shampoo my hair and emergencee it because it was too soft, wouldnt dry and felt icky.
another thing i realized i need to start doing again are cold water rinses, i did it today and my curls were popping all over the place.
after my cold water rinse i added kbb sa and cream to m y ends and twisted my hair around and pined it up.
that was over an hour ago and my hair is still soaking wet.

i see why long hair naturals protective style all the dang time. i hate protective styling but what else can i do. my braid outs seem to only work with dew and its soooo hot already i dont want my hair down all the time.

im think braid out and then bun it????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Weave comes down tomoro! I am sooo excited to start using up some stuff! On my list of products to use up in May are:

Qhemet MTCG
MHC Honey Hair Mask
Donna Marie Buttermilk
Qhemet OHHB
SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie

These are all great products, they just only have a few uses remaining so they are taking up valuable space! I have backups of them all except the OHHB (Staple that I need to re-purchase) & the DM Buttermilk which probably won't be a staple due to its ultra thin consistency! I will keep yall posted, nonetheless!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's..........

I see we're All Product Trash-Talkin'.   

I can't wait to get some packages up in this Piece.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> I'm have to look at Claudie later today to catch on that sell, I like that garden oil or something Brownie used in oil thread.  I got a email from Brown Butter, with some new thing don't know if anyone order from her.



Ltown - It was the Montego Bay Oil!  

Ingredients: Infusion of herbs with Camellia Seed Oil, Cranberry Seed  Oil, Argan Oil, Broccoli Oil, Emu Oil, Sea Buckthorn, Meadowfoam Seed  Oil, Marula Oil, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Macadamia Oil, Brazil Nut Oil,  Fragrance, Tocopherol


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> my hair is getting on my damn nerves urrggggg.
> so i ended up having to jump back in the shower to shampoo my hair and emergencee it because it was too soft, wouldnt dry and felt icky.
> another thing i realized i need to start doing again are cold water rinses, i did it today and my curls were popping all over the place.
> after my cold water rinse i added kbb sa and cream to m y ends and twisted my hair around and pined it up.
> that was over an hour ago and my hair is still soaking wet.
> 
> i see why long hair naturals protective style all the dang time. i hate protective styling but what else can i do. my braid outs seem to only work with dew and its soooo hot already i dont want my hair down all the time.
> 
> im think braid out and then bun it????



How do you do with ponytails? Does your hair tangle bad with them? I may do them in the summer then bun at the end of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B! 

How'd Your Hair Turn Out?

chebaby

Yeah Che, I do Cold-Water Rinses as my Final Rinse and I've also been using Ceramides as a Final.  

So, those two may have increased my Shine as well.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> How do you do with ponytails? Does your hair tangle bad with them? I may do them in the summer then bun at the end of the week.


no my hair doesnt tangle in ponytails. i just need something different. 
im going back to braid outs with dew because i know thats what works. when the braid out starts to look funky ill just bun it.
thats the only thing i can think of because i dont like wearing twists and braids.
and with ponytails, buns, and puffs i brush the front of my hair and i need to stop that too.

so this sunday its back to braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gone & Work That Combination Gurl........

Chile....You will 'work' a Regimen _*snaps fangers in a z*_


----------



## chebaby

oh i used up a bottle of emergencee today and i have one back up.

saturday i will use up a bottle of cj repair me and i have one back up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> How'd Your Hair Turn Out?
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Che, I do Cold-Water Rinses as my Final Rinse and I've also been using Ceramides as a Final.
> 
> So, those two may have increased my Shine as well.



Hey!! I didn't even do it yet.... I'm about to start in about an hour or so. Those storms we had this morning were awful and I thought the power might go out. At least the tornado warning has passed. I'm gonna use the JMRB and finish up my Alter Ego Garlic, too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gone & Work That Combination Gurl........
> 
> Chile....You will 'work' a Regimen _*snaps fangers in a z*_


girl you know i alreday got the combo for this weekend all mapped out

saturday im going to co wash with repair me and do a wash and go with kckt. 

sunday i will pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with aphogee, condition with olive you and then braid with the dew and DM dcc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't laugh...but I've already written out my Regi for Sunday.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown - It was the Montego Bay Oil!
> 
> Ingredients: Infusion of herbs with Camellia Seed Oil, Cranberry Seed  Oil, Argan Oil, Broccoli Oil, Emu Oil, Sea Buckthorn, Meadowfoam Seed  Oil, Marula Oil, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Macadamia Oil, Brazil Nut Oil,  Fragrance, Tocopherol



Brownie518, great love those ingredient and castor oil is way down on the list


----------



## chebaby

the reason my hair is just frustrating the hell out of me is because out of all the "problems" naturals may have on this board: not enough moisture, hair dont curl, hair too short, twists dont look right ect.... i never see anyone say their hair holds on to moisture and have to do protein like 3x a darn week like me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey!! I didn't even do it yet.... I'm about to start in about an hour or so.* Those storms we had this morning were awful and I thought the power might go out. At least the tornado warning has passed. *I'm gonna use the JMRB and finish up my Alter Ego Garlic, too.*


 
@Brownie518

Lawd...Gone & Get Started Ms. B!

Good Job at Using Up Something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the reason my hair is just frustrating the hell out of me is because out of all the "problems" naturals may have on this board: not enough moisture, hair dont curl, hair too short, twists dont look right ect.... *i never see anyone say their hair holds on to moisture and have to do protein like 3x a darn week like me.*


 
chebaby

Don't Worry Che.  At least you are Learning Your Hair. 

You are _"Uniquely Natural"_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't Worry Che.  At least you are Learning Your Hair.
> 
> You are *"Uniquely Natural"*


lmao thats a good way to put it
but im almost fed up. if my face wasnt ummmm chubby id go back to a short cut. i saw a really pretty cut today that had me missing my twa. 
and you know whats funny? the first year all i did was co wash. every single day i co wash with moisture and never had an issue now all of a sudden my hair cant take it
im not gonna give up though, just needed to vent. ill stick to braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao thats a good way to put it
> but im almost fed up. if my face wasnt ummmm chubby id go back to a short cut. i saw a really pretty cut today that had me missing my twa.
> and you know whats funny? the first year all i did was co wash. every single day i co wash with moisture and never had an issue now all of a sudden my hair cant take it
> *im not gonna give up though, just needed to vent. ill stick to braid outs*.


 
chebaby

And your Buns, Puffs, Ponies and other Cute Styles.  It's good to "vent" errr once & a while.

Just hang in there and keep letting it grow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And your Buns, Puffs, Ponies and other Cute Styles.  It's good to "vent" errr once & a while.
> 
> Just hang in there and keep letting it grow.


thanx.
im also thinking maybe i need to pick up some more giovanni protein. my hair did good with that but when i ran out i didnt get anymore. ill pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

hot combs said my order shipped today  so i expect it on saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx.
> *im also thinking maybe i need to pick up some more giovanni protein. my hair did good with that but when i ran out i didnt get anymore. ill pick it up tomorrow.*


 
chebaby

....    Okay. Yeah sure Che.  Gone Pick that Up Too!


_*che's haul list gets longer & longer* ..... _


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hot combs said my order shipped today  so i expect it on saturday.*


 
chebaby

Lawd.......What is This Order

_*hmp.  i'm jelly*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ....    Okay. Yeah sure Che.  Gone Pick that Up Too!
> 
> 
> _**che's haul list gets longer & longer** ..... _



*cough* Remind you of anyone...? 

I'm about to get a 24oz of Sunshine...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cough* Remind you of anyone...? *
> 
> *I'm about to get a 24oz of Sunshine...*


 
Brownie518

  Yeah YOU!

Naw.  I Know My List is Crazy-Stupid Huge!

Okay, so what's 24 ounces of _Sunshine_?  Is that a Body Product?erplexed 

I'm glad I didn't get all caught up in the Sunshine Craze


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Yeah YOU!*
> 
> Naw.  I Know My List is Crazy-Stupid Huge!
> 
> Okay, so what's 24 ounces of _Sunshine_?  Is that a Body Product?erplexed
> 
> I'm glad I didn't get all caught up in the Sunshine Craze



Yeah, its that Shea Butter stuff I love so much.  


@bolded - .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cough* _Speaking of a Growing List:

4-6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks *various scents*
2 Bottles of Nioxin Vitamins @90 each
2 32 ounce bottles of Oyin Honey Hemp
2 Bear Fruit Hair's Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinse
1 Bear Fruit Hair's Red wine Shine Rinse
2 Jars of Lee Stafford's Growth System (UK)

ETA: Claudie: Reconstructor, Protein Rx, Fortifying Masque, DC'er.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> _**che's haul list gets longer & longer** ..... _





Brownie518 said:


> *cough* *Remind you of anyone...?*



*PLEASE SEE BELOW...*



IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cough* _Speaking of a Growing List:
> 
> 4-6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks *various scents*
> 2 Bottles of Nioxin Vitamins @90 each
> 2 32 ounce bottles of Oyin Honey Hemp
> 2 Bear Fruit Hair's Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinse
> 1 Bear Fruit Hair's Red wine Shine Rinse
> 2 Jars of Lee Stafford's Growth System (UK)



Nice list, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nice list, though...*


 
@Brownie518

Girl I Forgot Claudie. Helping her celebrate her B-Day:

Reconstructor
Protein
Fortifying
DC'er
     

SMH..I need to be done until BF. But I know I won't.  

As soon as BJ has something, I'll be tryna' hand her some _Monnneeee_


----------



## Brownie518

My wish list (for now):

SSI Marshmallow Creme
SSI Marula Hemp
SSI Okra
BFH Avocado Hair Soak
Some of Claudie's conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My wish list (for now):
> 
> SSI Marshmallow Creme
> *SSI Marula Hemp*
> SSI Okra
> BFH Avocado Hair Soak
> Some of Claudie's conditioners


 
Brownie518

I'd like to get this too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Girl I Forgot Claudie.* Helping her celebrate her B-Day:
> 
> Reconstructor
> Protein
> Fortifying
> DC'er
> 
> 
> SMH..I need to be done until BF. But I know I won't.
> 
> As soon as BJ has something, I'll be tryna' hand her some _Monnneeee_


who list now???


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> who list now???



  



I am so bored right now. I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *who list now???*


 
chebaby

Girl....I Know.  I feel like I've been _deprived_. 

But, Hopefully, me doing my Hair twice a week, all this "stuff" will balance itself out.

_*geesh.....what a crazy list_*


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, when is sunshine opening back up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I am so bored right now. I don't know what to do with myself*.


 
@Brownie518

Start on that Head. Before you end up getting a Massage ....... 


_*i forgot to look for those pillowcases....you just reminded me*_


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I am so bored right now. *I don't know what to do with myself.[*/QUOTE]
> girl, me too. im going crazy. i want to shop and do my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> @Brownie518, when is sunshine opening back up?



She has some stuff now... http://peacelovesunshineproducts.bigcartel.com/products


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Brownie518 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so bored right now. *I don't know what to do with myself.[*/QUOTE]
> girl, me too. *im going crazy. i want to shop and do my hair.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY how I feel...
Click to expand...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> She has some stuff now... http://peacelovesunshineproducts.bigcartel.com/products



I wish her success but i don't trust her to buy from her again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Start on that Head.* Before you end up getting a Massage* .......
> 
> 
> _*i forgot to look for those pillowcases....you just reminded me*_



Massage is out...SO just burned his lip on a slice. It actually blistered, too.  He's whinin' like a baby, too.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I wish her success but i don't trust her to buy from her again.


i love her sunshine but i might just make my own. i DO have 3-5 pounds of shea butter just sitting around

that reminds me, i need some scents lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah...Don't nobody want _"Foreign Objects"_ in their Stuff. 

Plastics, Glass, Hair, Product Separation, Leaks, Spills, Inconsistency, Grittiness, Lumpyness.

All of these are Big No-Nos for Me.

That _Amaka_ Stuff Looked So _Nas'Teee _It made me want to puke. 

And it took forever and when it finally arrived it looked a Hotmess.

I'm still mad about that.  I felt Ripped Off.  And then she got Smart....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Massage is out...*SO just burned his lip on a slice. It actually blistered, too.  He's whinin' like a baby, too.


 
Brownie518

WHAT??????   

No _"Scalp Massage"_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> WHAT??????
> 
> No _"Scalp Massage"_



Mmmm what does the massage have to do wit his lip? Hmm.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> WHAT??????
> 
> No _"Scalp Massage"_



Girl, he's such a baby. And I guess it does really hurt . He's gonna act up all night now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Mmmm what does the massage have to do wit his lip? Hmm.*


 
La Colocha

   Gurl......Those were my Exact Thoughts.

But I didn't want to sound Naaassssteeee

_
"Gone Gone Get It Get It"_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl......Those were my Exact Thoughts.
> 
> *But I didn't want to sound Naaassssteeee*
> 
> _
> "Gone Gone Get It Get It"_



We grown. My child didn't get here by immaculate conception, lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Mmmm what does the massage have to do wit his lip? Hmm.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl......Those were my Exact Thoughts.
> 
> But I didn't want to sound Naaassssteeee
> 
> _
> "Gone Gone Get It Get It"_



Ya'll know!!  
La, weren't you about to get one of them 'massages' the other night, too?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> We grown.* My child didn't get here by immaculate conception*, lmao.



That's right! One massage led to another and next thing you know......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ya'll know!!
> La, weren't you about to get one of them 'massages' the other night, too?


 
  

Hmp.  I need a Good Scalp Massage before I go Back to Werk


----------



## chebaby

have yall heard of manoi butter?? im thinking of getting some.


----------



## chebaby

ok i see i walked in on a "different" convo.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> have yall heard of manoi butter?? im thinking of getting some.



Yes! Where are you getting it from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have yall heard of manoi butter?? im thinking of getting some.*


 
chebaby

It's Hawaiian right?  I've heard of the Oil 

Haven't purchased any, but I've definitely heard of it.

Can't wait for you to try da' Butta' and give us your reviews.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yall! I have patience the size of a mustard seed lol! I wanna go ahead and take my tracks down today and wear a wig tomoro and take the cornrows down tomoro afternoon....BUT....I only have one wig and I have never worn it and I believe it doesnt fit me very well from what I remember...I didn't try it on at the store and I knew Chimmy Lee wouldn't let me return or exchange it lol...I guess I will TRY to wait until tomoro to start my process!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's Hawaiian right?  I've heard of the Oil
> 
> Haven't purchased any, but I've definitely heard of it.
> 
> Can't wait for you to try da' Butta' and give us your reviews.


i dont know if its hawaiian. i have the oil and i like it. its nothing but coconut oil with a flower and vit. e lol. but its good.

the butter is sweet almond oil, vegetable oil, coconut oil and i think a flower


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yall! I have patience the size of a mustard seed lol! I wanna go ahead and take my tracks down today and wear a wig tomoro and take the cornrows down tomoro afternoon....BUT....I only have one wig and I have never worn it and I believe it doesnt fit me very well from what I remember...I didn't try it on at the store and I knew *Chimmy Lee *wouldn't let me return or exchange it lol...I guess I will TRY to wait until tomoro to start my process!


 girl you a mess!

the way i feel about my hair right now, i want some tracks too.
but tonight im gonna do another aphogee two step. this time ill do it right. last time i was lazy and didnt leave it on long enough. im going to aphgee the sh!t out of this hair tonight


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yes! Where are you getting it from?


wholesalesupplyplus


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah...It's Hawaiian  I think the Flower is Gardenia.

beautyaddict1913

Gurl Wait 'till tomorrow.  So you can take your time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah...It's Hawaiian*  I think the Flower is Gardenia.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Gurl Wait 'till tomorrow.  So you can take your time and enjoy yourself.


oh ok cool. the picture looks so creamy and i bet it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think Anita Grant has a Monoi Product. And I've heard of Monoi Tahiti _(sp)_ So, I just assumed it has to be from Hawaii.

And I think the product(s) always come with a Gardenia.


ETA:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...uY2vDw&usg=AFQjCNEj5boTpvqwWYSKF4NPq-Da0xVyog


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think Anita Grant has a Monoi Product. And I've heard of* Monoi Tahiti *_(sp)_ So, I just assumed it has to be from Hawaii.
> 
> And I think the product(s) always come with a Gardenia.
> 
> 
> ETA:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...uY2vDw&usg=AFQjCNEj5boTpvqwWYSKF4NPq-Da0xVyog


the bolded is what i have, in vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the bolded is what i have, in vanilla*


 
chebaby

WAIT...._Have _*OR* _Getting?????_


----------



## chebaby

my mom said maybe i should do my hair with coconut oil. and you know what? thats a good idea. maybe i can braid with just a tiny bit of dew and coconut oil. and coconut oil strengthens hair and supposed to stop hair fall.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WAIT...._Have _*OR* _Getting?????_


its what i have. i got it last year but i dont remember where i got it from. maybe amazon.com. manoi de tahiti oil. i like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my mom said maybe i should do my hair with coconut oil. *and you know what? thats a good idea. maybe i can braid with just a tiny bit of dew and coconut oil. and *coconut oil strengthens hair and supposed to stop have fall.*


 
chebaby

Good Idea Che.  Do you have EVCO?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good Idea Che.  Do you have EVCO?


yea, i have the kind from GNC. its my fave. IMO its silkier than other coconut oils ive tried like spectrum and the brand from vitamin shop.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I think empressri got some monoi de tahiti oil from vitacost..but from nature with love has some too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

You should definitely try the CO especially since it penetrates the Shaft.

You could also "Baggy" with it.

@beautyaddict1913

Beauty --- How long will it take you from Start to Finish on your Hair?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should definitely try the CO especially since it penetrates the Shaft.
> 
> *You could also "Baggy" with it.*
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Beauty --- How long will it take you from Start to Finish on your Hair?


yea i did that last night lol. i like it now that its hot and CO is melted. its very silky

after i do my aphogee treatment tonight i think im going to add coconut oil to my hair and then braid with dew.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should definitely try the CO especially since it penetrates the Shaft.
> 
> You could also "Baggy" with it.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Beauty --- How long will it take you from Start to Finish on your Hair?


 
like 6 hours lol...maybe not that long, but here's the problem....washing and detangling is close to an hour...then I steam....takes me like 25 minutes to apply my DC and prep my life for getting under the steamer lol....then I sit under the steamer an hour and then I wait 20 minutes or more for my hair to "cool" before I rinse out my DC...I may cut my steamer time down to 30-45 mins from now on...if Im doing a twist out it takes me close to an hour to moisturize and apply my styler and twist...and I do 8-10 twists on each side lol...Im a slowpoke, I take forever to get dressed, anything...I can't focus on 1 task at a time, my mind goes 100 miles a minute, like now Im supposed to be headed to the mall to return something...does this look like the mall? lol....be back later


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been in that Protein Thread. 

Hmp.  I might start using my Mega-Tek as a Protein Treatment. Start rotating M-T w/Plastic Cap under Dryer. 

Definitely Following Up with a Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i did that last night lol. i like it now that its hot and CO is melted. its very silky*
> 
> *after i do my aphogee treatment tonight i think im going to add coconut oil to my hair and then braid with dew.*


 
@chebaby

Sounds Wonderful.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *like now Im supposed to be headed to the mall to return something...does this look like the mall? lol....be back later*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Bye Gurl....Gone and Handle Your Business.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to get a 24oz of Sunshine...


I was gonna ask where you getting it from especially since this girl from youtube just did a video on getting some sunshine products. I was like WTF  how are people getting this stuff? Is she posting this info on her site, www.naturalsunshine.com? I'm a member but I never go there because I can't stand the layout & look of it. I don't like navigating it either. I will check out the link you posted.

I finished a bottle of aloe vera gelly. I have two back ups. I think I may have to use some gel this spring & summer to have some type of hold. Humidity ain't no joke. Aloe vera gelly is a bit heavy so I think I will use the Qhemet Honey Bush Tea Gel. I'm looking for a light hold so this should work and I guess I will be on the lookout for another one so I can have 3 options. 

I'm starting to think I have fine strands but just alot of them (dense).


----------



## mkd

Evening everybody!

chebaby, how did your treatment turn out?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm back from the mall yall...that didn't take me long at all lol


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Evening everybody!
> 
> @chebaby, how did your treatment turn out?


i havent done it yet. ill do it around midnight


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, my no-buy is ova, praise him. I feel free. Going to wash my hair tomorrow. Just going to relax today and get some rest.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, my no-buy is ova, praise him. I feel free. Going to wash my hair tomorrow. Just going to relax today and get some rest.


 

Yay, I'm happy too although I did order something that I haven't gotten yet  Heck I took advantage of the coach online sale too, when you find a good MK sale please share. I'm still not going crazy on buying hair products, I need things that will last longer like clothes, shoes, shoes


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I was gonna ask where you getting it from especially since this girl from youtube just did a video on getting some sunshine products. I was like WTF  how are people getting this stuff? Is she posting this info on her site, www.naturalsunshine.com? I'm a member but I never go there because I can't stand the layout & look of it. I don't like navigating it either. I will check out the link you posted.



 I got the 24oz Rise & Shine. I'll be getting the same in Hello Sweet Thang as soon as its up there. 

I finished an HTN Follicle Booster and a BFH Custom DC (have 1 more). I used BFH Olive Drench as a prepoo and loved it. My hair felt really good from the time I put it on to the time I rinsed it. La Colocha - when you used this, how were you using this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Good morning ladies, my no-buy is ova, praise him. I feel free.*


 
@La Colocha

Runs To Fan La with the MLK, JFK & RFK Fan!   

Then Runs and Hops on Nioxin, Oyin, BFH, Claudie, Jasmine Sites

Will check on La Later!


----------



## bronzebomb

Hey all,

Well, I didn't know what to do with my hair last night. So I washed it with Kinky Curly Come Clean (my first time using this) and I really like it! I sat under the steamer with Oyin HoneyHemp and as much as I try other products, this is a staple. My leave-in was the Bear Fruit Hair Cherry Macadamia Banana (I don't remember the real name).

After sitting on the coach watch the NFL Draft, I decided to blow dry my hair. I used a heat protectant and moisturised with Karen's Body Beautiful butter in Chammomile Sage. 
After 22 months natural, this was my first time using direct heat...This is how it turned out...
(LOL...no make-up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Bronze!  Great Progress!  Your Hair has really Grown.


----------



## natura87

DC'd overnight with Lustrasilk, its almost done. I have a 2 uses left .Will rinse out soon. I watched a bit of the Royal Wedding.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I got the 24oz Rise & Shine. I'll be getting the same in Hello Sweet Thang as soon as its up there.
> 
> I finished an HTN Follicle Booster and a BFH Custom DC (have 1 more). I used BFH Olive Drench as a prepoo and loved it. My hair felt really good from the time I put it on to the time I rinsed it. @La Colocha - when you used this, how were you using this?



I used it on dry hair to prepoo, it was really nice.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Runs To Fan La with the MLK, JFK & RFK Fan!
> 
> Then Runs and Hops on Nioxin, Oyin, BFH, Claudie, Jasmine Sites
> 
> Will check on La Later!



Hey t, i am hanging on about ready to crash in a bit. I am so tired i won't be going to the store today, just the gym and to pick up dd later.


----------



## Priss Pot

Last night I washed and conditioned my hair.  I did my usual braid-out using Giovanni + Aloe Vera Juice as a leave-in and sealed with a bit of Jane Carter Nourish & Shine (I found a small sample of it that I forgot I had).  My hair is really soft this morning and not weighed down.

Since warm weather is approaching, I want to start wearing my hair up in buns/ponytails more.  I can wrap my hair around itself into a bun, but I like the look of donut buns as well.  I want to start wearing the donut on the regular, but I don't want my ends to suffer from securing with an elastic.


----------



## Eisani

What yall doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> What yall doin?


 
Okay....So Here's What I bought (so far)

2 Lee Staffords Growth Treatments (UK)
2 90 count Nioxin Vitamins
6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks
2 32 Ounce Oyin Honey Hemp
2 KBB Hair Masques
3 BFH Shine Rinses
2 ASIAN Elation Hydration Masques
4 Products from Claudie's DC'er, Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein

I think I'm done. ............


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Just couldn't rest til ya got her in yer house, could ya?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl, I'm done. 

And I just remembered Charz is suppose to get us some DRC 28 sometime in May when/if she attends the Hair Show.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So Here's What I bought (so far)
> 
> 2 Lee Staffords Growth Treatments (UK)
> 2 90 count Nioxin Vitamins
> 6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks
> 2 32 Ounce Oyin Honey Hemp
> 2 KBB Hair Masques
> 3 BFH Shine Rinses
> 2 ASIAN Elation Hydration Masques
> 4 Products from Claudie's DC'er, Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein
> 
> I think I'm done. ............



i havent purchased anything yet but i want a bottle of cj cccc light and some carols daughter and bumble and bumble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent purchased anything yet but i want a bottle of cj cccc light and some carols daughter and bumble and bumble.


 
chebaby

IK  That was so Ugly.  I was like a Mad Woman.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair mama knows  

I want something different hair-wise, just not sure of what. I may just have to pay someone to twist it because I can never get the back to look right. Idk. I plan on going back into growth mode opposed to just maintenance this summer and I'm fresh out of ideas.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i didnt do my aphogee last night.i ended up deep conditioning with emergencee today and i love my hair. its all coming back baby lmao. tomorrow im still going to co wash with repair me and wash and go with kckt.

sunday ill probably condition with olive you or kbb mask mixed with amla and bringraj and braid with dew and dm dcc.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> IK  That was so Ugly.  I was like a Mad Woman.


girl you know you dont have to tell me. im fighting with myself not to go crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Whatever you decide to do, I know it will be Absolutely Goregous!

chebaby

Gurl....I Went Buck-Wild!

I wanted some DB Cherry Kernel Oil, but didn't get it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, I know it will be Absolutely Goregous!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I Went Buck-Wild!
> 
> I wanted some DB Cherry Kernel Oil, but didn't get it.


i wonder if they have these oils at the local store. ill have to check. im not into oils so i dont pay them much attention.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So Here's What I bought (so far)
> 
> 2 Lee Staffords Growth Treatments (UK)
> 2 90 count Nioxin Vitamins
> 6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks
> 2 32 Ounce Oyin Honey Hemp
> 2 KBB Hair Masques
> 3 BFH Shine Rinses
> 2 ASIAN Elation Hydration Masques
> 4 Products from Claudie's DC'er, Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein
> 
> I think I'm done. ............


 IDareT'sHair was your carts made up and was on hold? You made up for you no buy! Feels good i'm sure!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair *was your carts made up and was on hold? You made up for you no buy! Feels good i'm sure!*


 
Ltown

Gurl.....I had list(s)


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, started my envelopes today to save on what i want to buy, not doing anything right now. I may just wash my hair tonight since i got some sleep earlier.

Does anyone have any reviews on organics shampoos and conditioners? I know its sulfate free but contains dimethicon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So Here's What I bought (so far)
> 
> 2 Lee Staffords Growth Treatments (UK)
> 2 90 count Nioxin Vitamins
> 6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks
> 2 32 Ounce Oyin Honey Hemp
> 2 KBB Hair Masques
> 3 BFH Shine Rinses
> 2 ASIAN Elation Hydration Masques
> 4 Products from Claudie's DC'er, Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein
> 
> I think I'm done. ............



......dang!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I used it on dry hair to prepoo, it was really nice.



@La Colocha - Oh, okay, I thought thats what you did.  I loved it as a prepoo! Definite keeper! 


Hey, has anyone ever used Chi Organics Olive Nutrient Therapy Treatment Paste ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *......dang!!!!*


 
Brownie518

IK Girl.  I need My:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> IK Girl.  I need My:



:werd:


I'm gettin a headache...(from those 3 Margaritas )


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just finished my hair and used up my first 16oz bottle of dew; I have backups.

IDareT'sHair that was a nice haul and good job on the no buy to you and La Colocha

My sis called and told me that Komaza added argan oil to their moku oil so I got 2 of those today but I'm still waiting on SSI new stuff and QB to restock the DC before I go crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Are you getting anything from Oyin?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @La Colocha - Oh, okay, I thought thats what you did.  I loved it as a prepoo! Definite keeper!
> 
> 
> Hey, has anyone ever used Chi Organics Olive Nutrient Therapy Treatment Paste ?



Yes it was a very nice prepoo, i will not purchase it again if there isn't a big sale.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies just finished my hair and used up my first 16oz bottle of dew; I have backups.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair that was a nice haul and good job on the no buy to you and @La Colocha
> 
> My sis called and told me that Komaza added argan oil to their moku oil so I got 2 of those today but I'm still waiting on SSI new stuff and QB to restock the DC before I go crazy.



Thanks, t kept me in line when i wanted to quit and even though we stopped 2 days early its a 5 week month, we went long enough.


----------



## La Colocha

Oh the line is organix, i was wondering about the shea butter one, the reviews say they all have protein but some are stronger than others.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, started my envelopes today to save on what i want to buy, not doing anything right now. I may just wash my hair tonight since i got some sleep earlier.
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews on organics shampoos and conditioners? I know its sulfate free but contains dimethicon.



La Colocha, i did a research on aubrey and list all ingredients but its at work i don't recall any having dimethicon, neither does giovanni.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Someone sent me the _Pomegrante _something or other a while back. 

I used it to wash out Henna. It's 'decent' enough I guess. 

It smells good.

Fab swears by one, but I can't remember the name. 

There is one in particular that she said is the Bomb.Com


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> :werd:
> 
> 
> I'm gettin a headache...(from those 3 Margaritas )



Brownie518,   i'm on my way to happy hour


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

I think you'd be very pleased with J/A/S/O/N.  They have a great price point and a huge variety.

If I ever went back on the ground, I'd go back to J/A/S/O/N and some others....Millcreek etc...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Someone sent me the _Pomegrante _something or other a while back.
> 
> I used it to wash out Henna. It's 'decent' enough I guess.
> 
> It smells good.
> 
> Fab swears by one, but I can't remember the name.
> 
> There is one in particular that she said is the Bomb.Com



Was it avacodo? I never could find that one.  I haven't use any of them but dd used poo its helped her dry scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @Brownie518,  *i'm on my way to happy hour*


 
Ltown

How are you wearing your Hair?


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - Enjoy!!!  :alcoholic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Was it avacodo? I never could find that one.* I haven't use any of them but dd used poo its helped her dry scalp.


 
Ltown

No.  I know it wasn't 'Avacado'  I'll hafta' e-mail her and ask her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Ltown *- Enjoy!!!* :alcoholic


 
Ltown
Brownie518

Ltown --Pleeeze Just don't come home and try to Post.  

Lawd...I never will figure it out.

Have Fun.  Drive Safely. And Don't Drink Too Much.:fat:


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> @La Colocha, i did a research on aubrey and list all ingredients but its at work i don't recall any having dimethicon, neither does giovanni.



Thanks but i don't like aubrey, its too heavy for my hair and giovanni has too much protein for me.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I think you'd be very pleased with J/A/S/O/N.  They have a great price point and a huge variety.
> 
> If I ever went back on the ground, I'd go back to J/A/S/O/N and some others....Millcreek etc...



Thanks t but the only jason i saw at the store was biotin and that is a no go. I don't want to order on line so i am looking for reviews of things i can get on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Avalon Organics is another good one.  Well, I only tried their Lemon, Babbasu and Shea.  I had another one, but ended up swapping it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *Are you getting anything from Oyin*?


 
Been there done that


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Avalon Organics is another good one.  Well, I only tried their Lemon, Babbasu and Shea.  I had another one, but ended up swapping it.



Yes the grapeseed and olive oil moisture is on my list. I have used the awapuhi mango before and it was nice also but it was the old formula.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> How are you wearing your Hair?



IDareT'sHair, I've been wearing braidout to cover my bald edges. It time to dye them gray monsters i have to find something rinse ain't doing dilly.


I won't be getting drunk and driving nor posting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I've been wearing braidout to cover my bald edges. *It time to dye them gray monsters *i have to find something rinse ain't doing dilly.
> 
> 
> *I won't be getting drunk and* driving nor *posting *


 
Ltown

You can put some Mascara on them for a Quick-Fix.  It works Great. (Temporary) A Hairdresser I had back in 'the day' gave me that secret.

Lawd...Thanks Girl.  I ain't tryna' get "Brain-Drain" tryna' figure out what you talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Been there done that*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hmp.  I musta' missed your Post.  Lemme go back and look

Wait maybe I did see it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You can put some Mascara on them for a Quick-Fix.  It works Great. (Temporary) A Hairdresser I had back in 'the day' gave me that secret.
> 
> Lawd...Thanks Girl.  I ain't tryna' get "Brain-Drain" tryna' figure out what you talmbout.



T, you somethin else, girl!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You can put some Mascara on them for a Quick-Fix.  It works Great. (Temporary) A Hairdresser I had back in 'the day' gave me that secret.
> 
> Lawd...Thanks Girl.  I ain't tryna' get "Brain-Drain" tryna' figure out what you talmbout.



IDareT'sHair, stop i need something that can stand the washing every other day.  I have one of those mascara stick, they are numerous now in the dye section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, stop i need something that can stand the washing every other day. I have one of those mascara stick, they are numerous now in the dye section.


 
Ltown

No, Just Regular Old Mascara.  It works Great as A Temporary Fix.  Just comb it through with the Mascara Wand.

Pick up a Cheapie Tube and keep it on hand for Touch Ups in between your dye jobs.  Everyday, you can just comb it through your edges.  

A Tube lasts a minute and it definitely does work.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - what rinse have you been using?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So Here's What I bought (so far)
> 
> 2 Lee Staffords Growth Treatments (UK)
> 2 90 count Nioxin Vitamins
> 6 Jasmine Avacado & Silks
> 2 32 Ounce Oyin Honey Hemp
> 2 KBB Hair Masques
> 3 BFH Shine Rinses
> 2 ASIAN Elation Hydration Masques
> 4 Products from Claudie's DC'er, Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein
> 
> I think I'm done. ............


Damn T, you went hard!!! I am over here drooling!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Damn T, you went hard!!! I am over here drooling!!*


 
@mkd

Girl, I hope I don't start having "Buyers Remorse"  ......... 

But everything I listed was stuff I've wanted for a while (well this month). 

Claudie, Oyin & BFH were on All "Sale" and Jasmine was 10%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For My Jasmine Scents I got:

Oh So Sexy
Honey Pear
Tahitian Vanilla
Green Apple Bear
Berries & Cream
Hello Sugar (2)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Girl, I hope I don't start having *"Buyers Remorse"*  .........
> 
> But everything I listed was stuff I've wanted for a while (well this month).
> 
> Claudie, Oyin & BFH were on All "Sale" and Jasmine was 10%



Hmp...I don't recall you ever havin that before...


I want:

Redken AntiSnap
Motions CPR
Argan Oil Restorative mask
BFH Olive Drench qty 2
BFH Desert Castor Seed Moisturizer
HTN Growth Lotion large size
Some Shescentit...when is that damn sale?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> For My Jasmine Scents I got:
> 
> Oh So Sexy
> Honey Pear
> Tahitian Vanilla
> Green Apple Bear
> Berries & Cream
> Hello Sugar (2)



Nice list, idk if i already said it or not but i am going to wait until after the bbw semi annual sale before i get the shower gels from jasmines. I still want the oils and dc's maybe in june.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> For My Jasmine Scents I got:
> 
> Oh So Sexy
> Honey Pear
> *Tahitian Vanilla*
> Green Apple Bear
> Berries & Cream
> *Hello Sugar* (2)



Those are ! I'm still salty the Mists are gone!! Even though I got the last ones....


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Those are ! *I'm still salty the Mists are gone!!* Even though I got the last ones....



I know i like to layer and that is why i fell back in love with bbw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Nice list, idk if i already said it or not but i am going to wait until after the bbw semi annual sale before i get the shower gels from jasmines. *I still want the oils and dc's maybe in june.


 
@La Colocha

Yeah, You said you were going to wait to see what BBW does. You made me look at Jasmines Oils.  

I've never bought any of those before. Or the Mists.



Brownie518 said:


> *Hmp...I don't recall you ever havin that before...*


 
Brownie518

No, I'm Pleased with my Purchases.



Brownie518 said:


> *Those are* ! I'm still salty the Mists are gone!! Even though I got the last ones....


 
I got that Tahitian Vanilla, because you said you love it so much. I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## La Colocha

The oils sound nice to seal with because they are scented, something different.


----------



## La Colocha

Idk if it was posted already but curlmart has 20%off elucence products, i didn't read the whole email so you may want to check the site for details.


----------



## Brownie518

I got 4 Silk Scarves at Marshall's today. 
Does anyone use Philosophy shower gels? They had some there that smelled good enough to eat! 

I'll be doing my hair again on Sunday morning. I think I'll use HTN Amino Protein. Maybe I'll do the Protein/Moisture DC combo again. 

What's everyone doing this weekend? Anything good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got 4 Silk Scarves at Marshall's today.
> *Does anyone use Philosophy shower gels? They had some there that smelled good enough to eat! *
> 
> I'll be doing my hair again on Sunday morning. I think I'll use HTN Amino Protein. Maybe I'll do the Protein/Moisture DC combo again.
> 
> What's everyone doing this weekend? Anything good?


 
Brownie518

Some Girl Gave me a Huge Shower Gel for Christmas one Year.  I think it was Gingerbread or Something like that.  Maybe Chocolate.  It was Yummy.

I'm suppose to have "Brunch" on Sunday with Friends.  (Not really excited about going cuz I wanna do my hair).

I might do my Hair tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

@Brownie518, I hope SSI it has a sale next week, the new products are still not listed.  I look everyday. 

I am thinking about doing an aphogee 2 step tonight but I don't know if I feel like doing all that, maybe next week instead.

I need to run by TJ's or Marshalls tomorrow and look for some scarves too.  I have been meaning to do it for weeks now.  I think I am going back to wearing a scarf at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Did you ever try the Tigi Dumb Blonde?


----------



## Brownie518

I want some highlights


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I want some highlights*


 
Brownie518

Lawd!  I use to LURVE Getting Highlights.  You couldn't tell me nuffin'

I loved them and I loved the way the looked on me.  Man!  Those were the days.

I had them with Foil.  I had them Pulled through the Cap.  Oh, Girl....I Loved Me Some Highlights.

I was a Salon-Junkie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd!  I use to LURVE Getting Highlights.  You couldn't tell me nuffin'
> 
> I loved them and I loved the way the looked on me.  Man!  Those were the days.
> 
> I had them with Foil.  I had them Pulled through the Cap.  Oh, Girl....I Loved Me Some Highlights.
> 
> I was a Salon-Junkie.



I'm dying to get some. I just don't want any kind of setback from it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm dying to get some. I just don't want any kind of setback from it.*


 
@Brownie518

I wish I woulda' known Then What I know Now. 

I would have known that lightening the Hair makes it dryer (all the things I was depending on my Stylist _at the time_ to "handle").

My Hair "Handled" the Highlights well....it was all that other foolishness.

I wish I had the knowledge I have now. 

I think you will do fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jasmine must be shipping stuff out quickly.  Her e-mail said get things in, in time for Mothers Day.  

So, she must be shipping orders out rather quickly!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I want some highlights


omg i was JUST thinking the same thing. 
but i got this henna in my head


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *omg i was JUST thinking the same thing. *
> *but i got this henna in my head*


 
chebaby

Yep Babe.  You're a Henna-Head    Sawwry!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine must be shipping stuff out quickly.  Her e-mail said get things in, in time for Mothers Day.
> 
> So, she must be shipping orders out rather quickly!



That 'mommy' code didn't work for me...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep Babe.  You're a Henna-Head    Sawwry!


girl i wish i never hennaed my hair.
its funny though because i dyed my hair jet black over the henna and the henna red has seeped back through that black is gone chile. henna aint no joke.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, just finished washing my hair. I went and got the organix shea butter shampoo and conditioner. I used them tonight and my first initial reactions are

Shampoo- this lathered really good and smelled good. My hair was really soft like pillow like soft and my scalp got clean, i gave it the finger nail test.

Conditioner- a bit light to have cones but i could detangle my hair really easy, easy to rinse out and left my hair soft.

Since these contain protein i won't say i like them yet. And i will also try the conditioner as a leave in with my oil method. I will use these for the next 2 weeks, for washing, co washing ect before i buy anything else and give me a chance to feel out the products. I used up the rest of the hehh for a dc with added oils.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I got 4 Silk Scarves at Marshall's today.
> Does anyone use Philosophy shower gels? They had some there that smelled good enough to eat!
> 
> I'll be doing my hair again on Sunday morning. I think I'll use HTN Amino Protein. Maybe I'll do the Protein/Moisture DC combo again.
> 
> What's everyone doing this weekend? Anything good?



I haven't used the shower gel but i had the amazing grace body lotion before and it was really nice, they go quickly at tj maxx so i haven't seen them in a minute and speaking of since i have the day to myself tomorrow, i may go and look at their scarves also, mine are a bit ragged from work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That 'mommy' code didn't work for me...*


 
Brownie518

Girl...How much Off was that????  I just did the regular hairluv


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I haven't used the shower gel but i had the amazing grace body lotion before and it was really nice, they go quickly at tj maxx so i haven't seen them in a minute and speaking of since i have the day to myself tomorrow, i may go and look at their scarves also, mine are a bit ragged from work*.


 
La Colocha

Lemme know what you see in the Scarves.  TJ's and Marshall's will Ramp Up their Stuff Like Philosophy and the Perfumes because of Mothers Day so keep your eye out. Lemme know what you see.



chebaby said:


> girl i wish i never hennaed my hair.
> its funny though because i dyed my hair jet black over the henna and the henna red has seeped back through that black is gone chile. *henna aint no joke*.


 
chebaby

Shole Ain't.  You gone hafta' grow it out.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lemme know what you see in the Scarves.  TJ's and Marshall's will Ramp Up their Stuff Like Philosophy and the Perfumes because of Mothers Day so keep your eye out. Lemme know what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Ain't.  You gone hafta' grow it out.



I will let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' decide if Imma do my hair tomorrow or wait until I get back on Sunday. 

Maybe I'll wait until Sunday.

I'm still thinking about how Imma incorporate Mega-Tek as a Protein DC'er into my Regimen.

I'll hafta' read up on it before I do it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hey Red!:blowkiss:

What's Up Lady?

Come On in and Post.  You got me thinkin' about that Cherry Kernel Oil.

What you been buyin'?......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @redecouvert
> 
> Hey Red!:blowkiss:
> 
> What's Up Lady?
> 
> Come On in and Post.  You got me thinkin' about that Cherry Kernel Oil.
> 
> What you been buyin'?......



Lmao @ calling out red.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao @ calling out red*.


 
La Colocha
redecouvert

I Miss Red  That Chile Shol' Can HAUL!   

Girl, Red will Haul in her Sleep!


----------



## La Colocha

T. why aren't you doing your hair today? Don't you usually do it on friday's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T. why aren't you doing your hair today? Don't you usually do it on friday's*.


 
@La Colocha

Lawd..I feel like I just got out of my head. 

I did it Friday, Sunday, Wednesday.....So, I will wait until Sunday.

Yep. You are right. Fridays & Tuesdays are my regular day(s). 

I went to twice a week for Spring/Summa'.

When you doin' Yours????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd..I feel like I just got out of my head.
> 
> I did it Friday, Sunday, Wednesday.....So, I will wait until Sunday.
> 
> Yep. You are right. Fridays & Tuesdays are my regular day(s).
> 
> I went to twice a week for Spring/Summa'.
> 
> When you doin' Yours????



I already washed my hair and i am dcing right now, will rinse in a bit and then co wash again on wendsday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I already washed my hair *and i am dcing right now,* will rinse in a bit and then co wash again on wendsday.


 
La Colocha

What are you DC'ing with?  I used KBB on Wednesday.  I may use it again on Sunday. 

And I might use it _again_ next weekend after I Hendigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Sorry. I read your post about the Organix. What am I thinking about. _The Ltown Spurrt must be in me._

I totally forgot that.  We discussed Organix.  DUH

Anyway, I wish I knew the Organix that Fab liked so well. I want to say it was the Shea Butter one. 

I'd hafta' see the list of all of 'em.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> What are you DC'ing with?  I used KBB on Wednesday.  I may use it again on Sunday.
> 
> And I might use it _again_ next weekend after I Hendigo.



I am dcing with hehh and some oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am dcing with hehh and some oils*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  And I read that too. ...........

Gurl.....Maybe I need to Lay Down.


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy something so bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want to buy something so bad.*


 
chebaby

You Already Did j/k

What You Tryna' Get?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Already Did j/k
> 
> What You Tryna' Get?


oh shoot i did didnt i

tomorrow im going to get my carols daughter and maybe bumble and bumble. if i go by the grocery store im going to pick up some evoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh shoot i did didnt i*
> 
> *tomorrow im going to get my carols daughter and maybe bumble and bumble. if i go by the grocery store im going to pick up some evoo*


 
@chebaby

That CD what is it again? It's something new right? You should get that Bumble & Bumble. And definitely the Olive Oil.

I think Sunday, I might Saturate my Hair in Olive Oil for a bit and then Co-Cleanse and Protein then DC.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That CD what is it again? It's something new right? You should get that Bumble & Bumble. And definitely the Olive Oil.
> 
> I think Sunday, I might Saturate my Hair in Olive Oil for a bit and then Co-Cleanse and Protein then DC.


i want the cd hair butter and hair milk and her new manoi mask.

BB has a styling cream i want and i may or may not get a conditioner but im def. getting the evoo. i miss it. but tonight will be the third night in a row that i did coconut oil over night. i think my hair is loving it so i will continue untill this jar is gone. its already almost gone because ive had it a year.


----------



## chebaby

i cant believe i forgot to tell yall this. today i "cleansed" my hair before the emergencee with deva curl no poo. i really like that stuff. i dont know if it cleaned my hair but it sure felt good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want the cd hair butter and hair milk and her *new manoi mask.*
> 
> BB has a styling cream i want and i may or may not get a conditioner but *im def. getting the evoo. i miss it. but tonight will be the third night in a row that i did coconut oil over night. i think my hair is loving it so i will continue untill this jar is gone. its already almost gone because ive had it a year.*


 
chebaby

Yeah That. (Manoi Mask) That was a Good Tip Your Mom Gave You about the EVCO.  

Yeah Girl.....Puhleeeze Gone & Use that old stuff up!  ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che.

Well..At Least we know you don't have Shelf-Life Phobias Uh?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che.
> 
> Well..At Least we know you don't have Shelf-Life Phobias Uh?????


you know i dont lmao. i will keep stuff until it runs out. and if that take a year or two who am i to discriminate


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah That. (Manoi Mask) That was a Good Tip Your Mom Gave You about the EVCO.
> 
> Yeah Girl.....Puhleeeze Gone & Use that old stuff up!  ......


yea it was a good tip. i cant wait to use it sunday over my dew for the braid out i would never do this in the winter lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i dont lmao. *i will keep stuff until it runs out. and if that take a year or two who am i to discriminate*


 
@chebaby

I hear You Che. 

Hmp. And you will throw stuff away too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea it was a good tip. i cant wait to use it sunday over my dew for the braid out *i would never do this in the winter lmao.*


 
chebaby

Nope.  Not unless You wanna be a _Coconut & Honey_ Popsicle Head


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hear You Che.
> 
> Hmp. *And you will throw stuff away too!*


i sure will. and it dont have to have went bad


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nope.  Not unless You wanna be a *Coconut & Honey Popsicle Head*


aint that a mess? head be frozen walking to the car and then silky inside the car


----------



## La Colocha

Just rinsed out my dc and braided my hair, using a bit of organix conditioner as a leave-in and oil to seal.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  And I read that too. ...........
> 
> Gurl.....Maybe I need to Lay Down.



.........


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I haven't used the dumb blonde yet.  I was going to try it out tonight but my hair felt dry so I decided to pass on the protein tonight.  I am definitely going to use it on the  next protein day.


----------



## mkd

I tried a braid out today instead of a twist out.  No idea what in the world this is going to look like.  I used KBB SA and kiss my face gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i sure will. and it dont have to have went bad*


 
chebaby

Girl...You Will Trash Something with The Quickness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> .........


 
La Colocha

...........I'm Out!

Holla'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You Will Trash Something with The Quickness!


and then be looking for it months later.
i still havent found my T3 blow dryer. i dont know if i trashed it or misplaced it


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> ...........I'm Out!
> 
> Holla'



I'm about to crash in a bit also, im kind of hungry though.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown - what rinse have you been using?



Brownie518, i used Ion color brilliant and in the past some of the black colors can't remember the name.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> No, Just Regular Old Mascara.  It works Great as A Temporary Fix.  Just comb it through with the Mascara Wand.
> 
> Pick up a Cheapie Tube and keep it on hand for Touch Ups in between your dye jobs.  Everyday, you can just comb it through your edges.
> 
> A Tube lasts a minute and it definitely does work.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair, oh that sound cool and definately
> 
> 
> will work for the thin edges.  Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and then be looking for it months later.
> *i still havent found my T3 blow dryer. i dont know if i trashed it or misplaced it*


 
chebaby

Hold on to all that stuff Gurl...and revisit it lata'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

I got a Shipping Notice from Jasmines *YAY*

Just Moisturized & Sealed with HTN Lotion(s) but with Seal with Hairveda.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i am so lazy today. Don't feel like doing anything, its dreary out also so it doesn't help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

What's Up La?  What's On your Agenda for today?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> What's Up La?  What's On your Agenda for today?



Hey t, i want to go to tj maxx to look at the scarves but im lazy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Girl, I hear you! So Am I. I can't believe my time off is almost up. 

If you do decide to 'get out' lemme know what they got going on.

I'm Poppin' & Lockin' that Moisture in. For some crazy reason, I'm a little 'afraid' to stop using HTN. 

It's been working sooooooooo well for my hair, I keep pulling it out when I said I was putting it away.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, I hear you! So Am I. I can't believe my time off is almost up.
> 
> If you do decide to 'get out' lemme know what they got going on.
> 
> I'm Poppin' & Lockin' that Moisture in. For some crazy reason, I'm a little 'afraid' to stop using HTN.
> 
> It's been working sooooooooo well for my hair, I keep pulling it out when I said I was putting it away.



I will let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went out in my Stash & Pulled Out some Jasmine. I pulled a Restructuring/Rebuilding Masque and the Babbasu Xtreme. 

Since I have so much Jasmine coming, I decided I'd _better get up on the down stroke_ and start using this Jasmine exclusively.

I have an open 1/2 Jar of KBB I'll be finishing, and then it's on for Jasmine. I hope she brings back the Babbasu Xtreme tho.

_*lemme e-mail her*_


----------



## Ese88

i'm getting depressed about my hair.
I'll be doing a protein treatment tomorrow or next


----------



## natura87

Twisting my hair into teeny tiny twists, I am halfway done.

I am using a Shea butter and oil mix I made.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went out in my Stash & Pulled Out some Jasmine. I pulled a Restructuring/Rebuilding Masque and the Babbasu Xtreme.
> 
> Since I have so much Jasmine coming, I decided I'd _better get up on the down stroke_ and start using this Jasmine exclusively.
> 
> I have an open 1/2 Jar of KBB I'll be finishing, and then it's on for Jasmine. I hope she brings back the Babbasu Xtreme tho.
> 
> _*lemme e-mail her*_



What did you get from jasmines?



Ese88 said:


> i'm getting depressed about my hair.
> I'll be doing a protein treatment tomorrow or next



What's wrong with your hair ese?


----------



## Priss Pot

Went to a party last night, so I wore my hair in a bun.  I loaded my hair with so much Oyin BSP, Eco, and hair spray to keep it from poofing up in the humidity, lol.  Luckily, the temp inside the venue was nice and wasn't steaming like it was last time (omg, it was sooo hot), so I was alright.

I'll be washing again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What did you get from jasmines?


 
@La Colocha

I thought it was 6 but it's more like 9 Avacado & Silk DC'ers

1 Oh So Sexy
2 Hello Sugar
1 Lemon Sugar
1 Berries & Cream
1 Tahitian Vanilla
1 Mango Peach
1 Honey Pear
1 Green Apple & Pear



Priss Pot said:


> Went to a party last night, so I wore my hair in a bun. I loaded my hair with so much Oyin BSP, Eco, and hair spray to keep it from poofing up in the humidity, lol. Luckily, the temp inside the venue was nice and wasn't steaming like it was last time (omg, it was sooo hot), so I was alright.
> 
> I'll be washing again today.


 
@Priss Pot

Sounds Really Cute Priss. What will be your Regi Today?


----------



## mkd

My braid out turned out ok but I  am getting tired of curly styles.  I think I am going to go back to rollersetting.


----------



## natura87

I got the idea to do teeny tiny twists from the Beads, Braids and Beyond site. I had initially planned on doing box braids but out of the blue I switched it up and decided to do these instead. I am banding the twists overnight becuase I get major shrinkage and I would like to show some length while still in twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from Jasmine about the Babbasu Xtreme. 

She told me the New Hibiscus DC'er replaced the Babbasu Xtreme and is "The Best" DC'er Ever!

So, I've asked her to change my 2 A&S Hello Sugar's to 2 Hibiscus DC'ers in Hello Sugar.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies.
I miss you too!!! School has been keeping me so busy
I can't wait to be done with the semester so that I can enjoy working w/o so much pressure.
I've been lurking a lot. I went through two phases lately...
I still think about locks every day so I kept using up everything until I almost had nothing  I remember one day I looked at my products closet and there was just a few items...

A few weeks later,  I knew I wasn't ready for locks...loove the loose hair side and products!! With locks you have to be careful at product build up.
My new goal is grow my hair at its terminal length and maybe..maybe lock it...

After that, I've been hauling like there's no tomorrow *Evil laugh*


IDareT'sHair said:


> @redecouvert
> 
> What you been buyin'? ......


I miss you too!!!

my latest haul: I took advantage of hairrogant 20% sale to get some Anita Grant, then oyin handmade had a 20%sale for mothersday, some qhemet, some lavida given by nature, lots of darcys botanicals daily-leave in conditioner,
now I need to save up for the makeup show in 2 weeks


----------



## La Colocha

I am bored as hayle, whoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hey Red!  Haul On Playa'

La Colocha

Gurl....Me too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @redecouvert
> 
> Hey Red!  Haul On Playa'
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl....Me too.



I may just go to tj maxx, they close at 9:30 just to get out the house. I finished my book and surfing the net , still bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I may just go to tj maxx, they close at 9:30 just to get out the house. *I finished my book and surfing the net , still bored.


 
La Colocha

Gone Girl Get Up & Go

_*sitting here in my gown relaxing*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gone Girl Get Up & Go
> 
> _*sitting here in my gown relaxing*_



Girl i may go in my gown and flip flops, lmao. They need a drive thru, so lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i may go in my gown and flip flops, lmao. *They need a drive thru, so lazy*.


 
@La Colocha

Shole Do!

Pull Up at the Scarf Department


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Shole Do!
> 
> Pull Up at the Scarf Department


 give me 2 scarves and a bra please, lmao.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds Really Cute Priss. What will be your Regi Today?



I shampooed w/ Giovanni 50:50.  Right now I'm dc'ing w/ SSI Banana Brulee.  I've had that in my hair for a couple hours while I ran some errands.  In a little while I'll go detangle then rinse out the conditioner.  After rinsing, I'll do my braidout with Giovanni Direct sealing with shea butter on the ends.


----------



## mkd

Its been quiet here today.  my braidout is kind of cute.  I don't know if i like braid or twist outs better.  I do really like the upper management gel.  it didn't make my hair dry and crunchy like a lot of gels do.  Its really cheap too.  

Hi Red!!  Nice to hear from you!


----------



## Shay72

Found some whipped gelly in the fridge . May give it a try tomorrow. Maybe not.. I'm going to personal training then work right after. Not the right time to experiment . I'm thinking it may not work because my hair does better with gels that are gels not creamy gels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since I'm going to 'Brunch' tomorrow...I decided to apply my Red Palm Butter w/2 Plastic Caps under my Wig for a "Mock-Hot". 

Will come home and Co-Cleanse, do my Protein Rx and Steam.

Can't Wait!


----------



## Eisani

Finally home, dc'ing and watching movies with the boo. My hv pkg came today *shocked face*

BTW, a computer glitch caused premium gas to be $1.27/gallon! I filled up for less than $18 :reddancer: I felt like screaming.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just got back from tj maxx, t they didn't have any good scarves, they were too thick or cotton. I went over to target to look and they weren't any better. From target i got the detangle me conair comb, it looks like that magic comb you all like so i will give it a try and a conair satin shower bonnet and sigh an organix cherry blossom and ginseng conditioner I know, i know but it was on clearance for $3 dolla make you holla, just glad i got one and didn't go buck.


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolocha: love your haul! If you can't find what you look for, the hair dept always has something nice going on 

mkd: thank you  I hope all is well on your end

Ladies, do you still order from peaceloveandsunshine?
I haven't since she announced that she was moving...
I was thinking woow...I kinda miss her coconut confidence




Eisani said:


> Finally home, dc'ing and watching movies with the boo. My hv pkg came today *shocked face*
> 
> BTW, a computer glitch caused premium gas to be $1.27/gallon! I filled up for less than $18 :reddancer: I felt like screaming.


YAY for computer glitches!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *and sigh an organix cherry blossom and ginseng conditioner I know, i know but it was on clearance for $3 dolla make you holla, just glad i got one and didn't go buck.*


 
@La Colocha

Good Deal.  I hope you like it.  Sounds like it smells really good.



redecouvert said:


> *Ladies, do you still order from peaceloveandsunshine?*
> *I haven't since she announced that she was moving...*
> *I was thinking woow...I kinda miss her coconut confidence*


 
@redecouvert

@Brownie518 Just Placed an Order of 24 ounces of something or other from her.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Good Deal.  I hope you like it.  Sounds like it smells really good.
> 
> 
> 
> @redecouvert
> 
> @Brownie518 Just Placed an Order of 24 ounces of something or other from her.



It smells wonderful, i was looking to see if they had any different jasons and they didn't, saw those on clearance. smelled it and it was over with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

That's too bad about the J/A/S/O/N. 

At my little Health Food Store, they have/had the Apricot One, the Jojoba One, Hemp, Biotin, Lavender etc.......(an Assortment).

Oh, I was going to mention another "Healthy" one.  Dr. Bronner's.  Have you tried/seen these around?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> That's too bad about the J/A/S/O/N.
> 
> At my little Health Food Store, they have/had the Apricot One, the Jojoba One, Hemp, Biotin, Lavender etc.......(an Assortment).
> 
> Oh, I was going to mention another "Healthy" one.  Dr. Bronner's.  Have you tried/seen these around?



I didn't know they had conditioners just shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Dr Bronner's? I had a leave-in by da' Docta'. Can't remember the name. erplexed

I thought they had an Assortment of "Stuff"?  It might have been Coconut & Something..........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Dr Bronner's? I had a leave-in by da' Docta'. Can't remember the name. erplexed
> 
> I thought they had an Assortment of "Stuff"?  It might have been Coconut & Something..........



Idk, all i saw were the soaps. What you doin still up t?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Idk, all i saw were the soaps. *What you doin still up t?*


 
@La Colocha

Gettin' Ready to Crash..........

ETA: Dr. B only has 1 Conditioner a Shikakai One.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gettin' Ready to Crash..........
> 
> ETA: Dr. B only has 1 Conditioner a Shikakai One.



Ok, i will dig in here to find another book to read, not really tired right now.


----------



## chebaby

i know everybody sleep but im not lol.
i got coconut oil in my hair right now. i will shampoo and condition it out tomorrow and braid with dew and coconut oil.

i got my magic star jumbo comb in the mail today and let me tell you it is the best thing since sliced bread. so good i put away my jilbery shower comb. this comb is amazing. i love it. and my shedding is back to normal now, i only got a few hair coming out now.

i decided that every other week i will go back and forth between repair me amnd emergencee because my hair is loving them.

used up a repair me today.


----------



## La Colocha

I am still wide awake che, eyes buck and all, lmao. Don't know why just up.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I am still wide awake che, eyes buck and all, lmao. Don't know why just up.


ive been waking up super early lately, i dont know why either but its a pain lol. im sleepy now but cant sleep


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ive been waking up super early lately, i dont know why either but its a pain lol. im sleepy now but cant sleep



Do you like tea? Chamomile helps me sometimes.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Do you like tea? Chamomile helps me sometimes.


i may pick some up next time i run to the store

oh forgot to mention sephora didnt have the new CD stuff yet so i just got the hair milk and healthy hair butter.


----------



## Ese88

La Colocha said:


> What did you get from jasmines?
> 
> 
> 
> *What's wrong with your hair ese?*



Well I did the big chop in October but my last relaxer was in june and i only have about 3 inches of hair in some places if i'm lucky (i'm a slow grower)and i guess i'm just in that in between stage where i don't like my hair. I think my face really did suit a twa. Also i have found some split ends and when i twist or braid i find that my ends taper of to the side to i'm going to have to trim off like an inch. I'm just really not happy with the state of my hair to be honest.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Its been quiet here today.  my braidout is kind of cute.  I don't know if i like braid or twist outs better.  I do really like the upper management gel.  it didn't make my hair dry and crunchy like a lot of gels do.  Its really cheap too.
> 
> Hi Red!!  Nice to hear from you!


Good morning ladies, April showers bring May flowers
mkd, what's this upper management gel? What kind of rollers do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy May Ladies!

Lawd... 2011 is Flyin'.

Getting Ready to go to Brunch. Will Slap on a Mock-Hot under Plastic Caps, Durag and Wig. .........

Will finish up when I return. Will Use up 1 Palm Oil/Butter


----------



## Ese88

I'm nearly done taking down these kinky twists. I am very happy with the moisture levels in my hair though. It's not dry at all.This evening i'm going to coat my hair with olive oil and then in the morning i will wash,do protein treatment and deep condition.
Also i am pleased that my hair is now long enough for me to cornrow by myself(i can't hold hair when it's too short). Sometimes I swear I feel bipolar with my hair


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, not up to nothing today. Will cowash tomorrow with organix cherry blossom conditioner. I will start cowashing mon and wend since the weather is starting to get nice again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls....I'm Home From Brunch. Lawd I'm "stuffed"......

Anyway: I Did my Hot while I was out and Used Up a Jar of Red Palm Butter. 

Co-Cleansed with BFH _Yarrow & Hibiscus_. *Lurves It*

I am under the Dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH and Will Steam with Jasmine. 

I will do a quick conditioner Rinse with Moist 24/7 before I steam (because that UBH can leave your hair supa' d-r-y.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha
chebaby

Where Ya'll At?  Somebody betta' say something to Me!

Your Lights Are On, But No One's Home


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @chebaby
> 
> Where Ya'll At?  Somebody betta' say something to Me!
> 
> Your Lights Are On, But No One's Home



Im here lurking, trying to figure out if i want to cowash today or tomorrow. I only go in an hour early tonight. Someone was sneaking in working long hours so they put a cap on the ot. Somebody always has to mess it up for everyone else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im here lurking, trying to figure out if i want to cowash today or tomorrow. I only go in an hour early tonight. *Someone was sneaking in working long hours so they put a cap on the ot. Somebody always has to mess it up for everyone else.*


 
La Colocha

Girl, I would be Mad  They shoulda' Put A Cap On Them  .........

I'm ready to Rinse & Steam  Torn between using Jasmine & Kern & 'dem.  

But I think Imma use Kern & 'dem this weekend after I do my Henna/Indigo for that _Intense Moisture Rush_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, I would be Mad  They shoulda' Put A Cap On Them  .........
> 
> I'm ready to Rinse & Steam  Torn between using Jasmine & Kern & 'dem.
> 
> But I think Imma use Kern & 'dem this weekend after I do my Henna/Indigo for that _Intense Moisture Rush_



See the way its set up they would not know until the middle of the week, so this person was coming in working 16-18 hours and when they caught it they got 30 days off and can't work ot ever again. Everyone was pissed to say the least.


----------



## chebaby

im here. just got done doing my hair. was being lazy so i just co washed with curl junkie curl rehab, which was better than i remember but probably still wont be a repurchase. and i had to use half the jar
then i braided with dew and coconut oil. my coconut oil is solid again. hopefully its warm next week so it doesnt have any negative effects on my hair.

my hair is back. i think it was a combo of finally doing the aphogee 2 step and conditioning every week with emergencee and repair me. oh and the coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my hair is back. i think it was a combo of finally doing the aphogee 2 step and conditioning every week with emergencee and repair me. oh and the coconut oil.*


 
chebaby

That's Good Ms. Che.  I'm happy for you. 

You probably had a little Seasonal Shedding in there too. 

My Hair is doing really good right now too (knock on wood & prays).

It took me 2 years to get some-what on Track tho'.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I ordered the upper management off of vitacost.  Its just a regular gel but its natural and it has a pretty firm hold. I like it.  I used mesh rollers to set my hair but I think I want some french mesh rollers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's Good Ms. Che.  I'm happy for you.
> 
> You probably had a little Seasonal Shedding in there too.
> 
> My Hair is doing really good right now too (knock on wood & prays).
> 
> It took me 2 years to get some-what on Track tho'.


thanx girl.
yea it takes us a while but we finally get it lol.


----------



## La Colocha

You ladies make me want to do my hair today. I will just cowash today and leave in a little conditioner and braid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You ladies make me want to do my hair today. I will just cowash today and leave in a little conditioner and braid.


 
@La Colocha Lemme know how that smells. ........ 

@mkd @Ltown Hi Ladies.



Off Topic: I'm tryna' decide if I wanna buy some HTN Lotion & Oil with the $ I made from my Komaza Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One Huge Thing I wish I woulda' done differently was switch to No-Lye when Brownie518, Americka, Cream Tee and HijabiFlyGirl all 1st told me to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Did you get your EVOO? I was gone slap some EVOO over this conditioner, but it was in the Kitchen, so I pulled out a bottle of a Ceramide Mix I got from @Ltown and slapped some of that over this Avacado & Silk. 

I may start doing this during my DC'ing Days. Apply a little Oil during DC'ing. I want to be practically "Oil Free" going into Fall/Winter.  

So, I can start over by BF with just a Few Oils in my Stash (other than the Mixes: HTN or HV Avosoya. 

And I still want to try that Claudie Oil Brownie is always talmbout).


----------



## Ltown

Hi, ladies! I did my hair earlier wash, dc with alter ego medicine shedding my hair like crazy.  I'm not down with hair right now, all the crap that i just went through in the last 3 months lucky i have some hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hi, ladies! I did my hair earlier wash, dc with alter ego *medicine shedding my hair like crazy. I'm not down with hair right now, all the crap that i just went through in the last 3 months lucky i have some hair.*


 
Ltown

I only had the Shampoo (when I use to get contact Dermatitis _sp_) but I was very careful with it, because I knew one of the side effects was "Hair Loss"

Have you tried to Dilute it?  Since I've been a DIY'er and had to pull it out after that horrible experience with that _nbd_ stuff, I diluted that Shampoo with Plenty of Water and only applied it to the area that was itching instead of all over.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, that stuff is old you got to stop hauling i think it was Aug/Sept.  I'm not mixing alot of ceramides anymore i keep grapeseed and wgo on hand.   My dd hair does well with evoo, coconut oil,avacodo oils so that will be keeper.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I only had the Shampoo (when I use to get contact Dermatitis _sp_) but I was very careful with it, because I knew one of the side effects was "Hair Loss"
> 
> Have you tried to Dilute it?  Since I've been a DIY'er and had to pull it out after that horrible experience with that _nbd_ stuff, I diluted that Shampoo with Plenty of Water and only applied it to the area that was itching instead of all over.




IDareT'sHair, i recently started that but i'm holding off of that my scalp is getting better just with regular oils.  The steroid can cause sheding too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you get your EVOO? I was gone slap some EVOO over this conditioner, but it was in the Kitchen, so I pulled out a bottle of a Ceramide Mix I got from @Ltown and slapped some of that over this Avacado & Silk.
> 
> I may start doing this during my DC'ing Days. Apply a little Oil during DC'ing. I want to be practically "Oil Free" going into Fall/Winter.
> 
> So, I can start over by BF with just a Few Oils in my Stash (other than the Mixes: HTN or HV Avosoya.
> 
> And I still want to try that Claudie Oil Brownie is always talmbout).


no i didnt get my evoo but its ok because im using coconut oil once a week anyway.
i agree using oils in conditioners is amazing. i used to do it all the time and then stopped but i will start back up.
esp. adding hemp oil in my kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *that stuff is old you got to stop hauling i think it was Aug/Sept. I'm not mixing alot of ceramides anymore* i keep grapeseed and wgo on hand. My dd hair does well with evoo, coconut oil,avacodo oils so that will be keeper.


 
Ltown

Hush 

Hmp.  I'm like chebaby.  We don't have shelf-life issues all like that.

Aug/Sept.  Ain't that long ago. ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no i didnt get my evoo but its ok because im using coconut oil once a week anyway.
> *i agree using oils in conditioners is amazing. i used to do it all the time and then stopped but i will start back up.*
> *esp. adding hemp oil in my kbb mask.*


 
chebaby

Imma start slapping it over my DC'ers for a while to use them up.  

I'll still use my heat-cap from time to time, but that's just another extra added step.  

It was nice doing that HOT under Plastic Caps & a Wigerplexed  I should do it Wednesday while at work and then come home and Co-Cleanse.

Imma really start workin' on these Oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hush
> 
> Hmp.  I'm like @chebaby.  We don't have shelf-life issues all like that.
> 
> Aug/Sept.  Ain't that long ago. ..........


unless i know im supposed to use it up in a certain amount of time i will keep it.
like kbb website say 6-9 months but i know my creams will last me 2 summers because they go slow. and these butters with oils dont go bad fast. only if they have water or aloe in it. and even then i think they must not have a good preservative to go bad fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i recently started that but i'm holding off of that my scalp is getting better just with regular oils. *The steroid can cause sheding too.*


 
Ltown

Dang!  That Stuff Really Messed You Up. 

I haven't really had a problem w/Contact Dermatitis since I left the Shop ......... 

And I only had it at that last shop I went to..........

That Citrus oil stuff gave me a bad reaction.  But Since I became a DIY, I haven't had any real problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma hafta' do the HOTs (Wig over Plastic Caps & Durag) while it's still cool outside. 

Lawd....And I gotta make sure I don't use no Stanky Oils.

Remember the time my Old Boss said she smelled Curry Chicken? .....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hush
> 
> Hmp.  I'm like @chebaby.  We don't have shelf-life issues all like that.
> 
> *Aug/Sept.  Ain't that long ago*. ..........



Uh, yes it is.

The conditioner smells good in the bottle, i will let you know how it smells on my hurr.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma hafta' do the HOTs (Wig over Plastic Caps & Durag) while it's still cool outside.
> 
> Lawd....And I gotta make sure I don't use no Stanky Oils.
> 
> Remember the time my Old Boss said she smelled Curry Chicken? .....


girl i cant imagine baggying  during the summer. i would pass out.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, chebaby,  i thought that about the oils but i looked at them and they all had expiration dates so T, get rid of the ceramides mix please.


----------



## Charz

I used up a GALLON of moist 24/7 and a GALLON of JC WDT. 

I'm pretty proud


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Uh, yes it is*.
> 
> The conditioner smells good in the bottle, i will let you know how it smells on my hurr.


 
La Colocha

It's Fine. Hush.



chebaby said:


> *girl i cant imagine baggying during the summer. i would pass out*.


 
chebaby

I know I'll probably only be able to do it a coupla' times this month before it really Heats Up!



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, i thought that about the oils but i looked at them and they all had expiration dates so *T, get rid of the ceramides mix please.*


 
Ltown

Uh..No. I will be getting rid of it, on top of these DC'ers.



Charz said:


> *I used up a GALLON of moist 24/7 and a GALLON of JC WDT. I'm pretty proud *


 
Charz

Me Too.  Good Job.  What do you Have Left?  Weren't those your Only Conditioners?  Do you still have AO HSR?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. I'm unda' da' dryer and no ones around.erplexed

I think I will Baggy on Wednesday w/some EVOO. Hopefully, it won't be too warm out. 

If it is, I'll skip it and just do a Warm Water Oil Rinse or something.erplexed

Today was perfect, because it's still a bit "chilly"

ETA: Ltown what did you get from Coach?


----------



## chebaby

ill be back on later. my laptop is going dead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che, when are you doing your Hair again? And what are you going to use? 

I've been sitting here under the dryer thinking of my Regi for Wednesday. 
I think I'll:

Oil Rinse, Baggy or HOT w/EVOO
Co-Cleanse with BFH Yarrow/HV Moist 24/7
Reconstruct w/SSI Okra *tryna' use up*
DC with Jasmine (have a Ton)
Apply Leave-In, Oil & Dry

_*all this subject to change before wednesday*_


----------



## mkd

My hair looks a mess,  I wish I would wash it today but I will just pull it back and keep it moving.  I really need to clarify.   I am going to do it friday and do aphogee 2 step too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *My hair looks a mess, I wish I would wash it today but I will just pull it back and keep it moving. I really need to clarify. I am going to do it friday and do aphogee 2 step too.*


 
@mkd

Are you doing it now once or twice a week? You said it looked Cute yesterday.....what happened?

Where do you think the Build Up is coming from? A variety of products or any in particular?

What will you Moisturize (Deep Condition) with after the 2 Step?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Are you doing it now once or twice a week? You said it looked Cute yesterday.....what happened?
> 
> Where do you think the Build Up is coming from? A variety of products or any in particular?
> 
> What will you Moisturize (Deep Condition) with after the 2 Step?


Hey Ms T, I am still on twice a week.  I think its just a variety of products.  I use shampoo twice a week but I only clarify once every 6 weeks or so.  Its just acting funky.  

I am thinking about DC with KBB or sintrinillah. 

It was cute yesterday girl but today is a whole different story.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey Ms T, I am still on twice a week. I think its just a variety of products. I use shampoo twice a week but I only clarify once every 6 weeks or so. Its just acting funky.
> 
> I am thinking about DC with KBB or sintrinillah.
> 
> *It was cute yesterday girl but today is a whole different story.*


 
@mkd

I hear you

Both KBB & Sitrinillah Sound Wonderful I wish that dern KBB didn't cost so much. 

Or that it was 16 ounces...


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I hear you
> 
> Both KBB & Sitrinillah Sound Wonderful I wish that dern KBB didn't cost so much.
> 
> Or that it was 16 ounces...


I know T!  I really really like it but for real, I can't EVER pay full price for it.  Thanks for sending me a jar.  If she ever has a sale on it, I will definitely re order it.  
Yesterday I was in walmart an almost bought the garnier clean styling gel and conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Gurl.....We Ain't Prolly Eva' Gone see that Twelve Fiddy Again....

I'm still kickin' myself for not gettin' 2 Mo' Like Che 

chebaby always talmbout "I got 2 Mo' Jars"....knowing she had 8


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hush
> 
> Hmp. I'm like @chebaby. We don't have shelf-life issues all like that.
> 
> Aug/Sept. Ain't that long ago. ..........


ITA. Shelf life, what's that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *ITA. Shelf life, what's that?*


 
Shay72

Okayyyyyyyyy.........

Thanks Shay!

Ain't Nothing Wrong with that Oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished cowashing, i like the organix cherry blossom, it smells heavenly, the shea butter is thicker and more moisturizing but the cb is still a nice cowasher. The shea has too much protein for me to leave in, when i took my hair down i had little broken hairs on my shirt. So i will only use these as cowashers, for that they are fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Just finished cowashing, i like the organix cherry blossom, it smells heavenly, the shea butter is thicker and more moisturizing but the cb is still a nice cowasher.* The shea has too much protein for me to leave in, when i took my hair down i had little broken hairs on my shirt. So i will only use these as cowashers, for that they are fine.


 
@La Colocha

Since you like them, You should try some of the others. I think the one I had was Pomegrante Guava.

They have a Great Variety.  I think they have a Pear One.  They are at the Grocery too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, when are you doing your Hair again? And what are you going to use?
> 
> I've been sitting here under the dryer thinking of my Regi for Wednesday.
> I think I'll:
> 
> Oil Rinse, Baggy or HOT w/EVOO
> Co-Cleanse with BFH Yarrow/HV Moist 24/7
> Reconstruct w/SSI Okra *tryna' use up*
> DC with Jasmine (have a Ton)
> Apply Leave-In, Oil & Dry
> 
> _*all this subject to change before wednesday*_


hopefully i wont have to do it again until sunday. ill pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with aphogee, and condition with either emergencee or repair me. then braid with dew and coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Since you like them, You should try some of the others. I think the one I had was Pomegrante Guava.
> 
> They have a Great Variety.  I think they have a Pear One.  They are at the Grocery too.



Between cvs and target, i saw the coconut,shea, morrocan oil, tea tree and mint, cherry blossom and the keratin one. I may try the morrocan oil next, depends on what kind of protein it has. The cherry blossom has rice milk so it should be fine rotating with the shea. I haven't looked at walgreens yet but i will see what they have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Gurl.....We Ain't Prolly Eva' Gone see that Twelve Fiddy Again....
> 
> I'm still kickin' myself for not gettin' 2 Mo' Like Che
> 
> @chebaby* always talmbout "I got 2 Mo' Jars"....knowing she had 8*


lmao


----------



## Eisani

I went to the most awkward b-day party today   

Anyhoo, I'm liking that Acai Phyto. BJ bet not get me hooked again, I ain't got time! 

SN: Damn I miss that Hair 2 Heaven EndAll  That stuff was BOSS.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> I went to the most awkward b-day party today
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm liking that Acai Phyto. BJ bet not get me hooked again, I ain't got time!
> 
> SN: *Damn I miss that Hair 2 Heaven EndAll  That stuff was BOSS*.



 Yes it was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  @ 'BOSS'   Haven't heard that in a minute!!


----------



## Ese88

So i did a mild protein treatment this morning with:
1 egg
aphogee 2 min
AO GPB

then i detangled with HV Moist 24/7.
I then proceeded to do lady paniolo's deep moisture method so while damp,I coated my hair with AOHSR and sealed with olive oil and then braided it up. When going out ill be using my freetress london girl wig.


----------



## natura87

My twists are done. I started Friday night and I finished last night.


I'm getting the urge to try yarn braids. I dont know why, they look like locs and i dont like locs but darnit i want some yarn braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies!

Just Snatched Off That Crazy Wig Moisturized with Hydratherma. 

Will Seal a little later with Hairveda.  It was great not wearing a wig for a week!

chebaby
mkd
La Colocha
beautyaddict1913
Ltown

I sent you a little somethin'-somethin'


----------



## mkd

Thank you so much IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

my braid out turned out nice and shiny and because there is no glycerine it hasnt poofed up yet lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Seems Like If Folx Gone Have a Mothers Day Sale....They need to be listing 'Em.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> Just Snatched Off That Crazy Wig Moisturized with Hydratherma.
> 
> Will Seal a little later with Hairveda.  It was great not wearing a wig for a week!
> 
> @chebaby
> @mkd
> @La Colocha
> @beautyaddict1913
> @Ltown
> 
> I sent you a little somethin'-somethin'


thanx lady.
i sent your box too.
beautyaddict, i will ship yours tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Seems Like If Folx Gone Have a Mothers Day Sale....They need to be listing 'Em.


 OK!! Come on SSI!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Thanks Girlie!

Are You Having a Good Hair Day today? I am (Nice & Moisturized). 

But I am getting sick of Wiggin' it.erplexed

I will be _*cough*_ Henna'ing this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> OK!! Come on SSI!


 
@mkd

Gurl...it seems like these Sales are getting _shorter & shorter and % smaller & smaller_

Doesn't it to Y'all? OR Is it Just Me?

ETA: Or it's on Stuff don't nobody want.


----------



## Charz

New thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13352201#post13352201


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Girlie!
> 
> Are You Having a Good Hair Day today? I am (Nice & Moisturized).
> 
> But I am getting sick of Wiggin' it.erplexed
> 
> I will be _*cough*_ Henna'ing this weekend.


yea im having a great hair day bout time lmao. seems like its been a minute since ive felt like my hair was as it should be.
its nice and moisturized and i hope it stays that way. i dont want to have to moisturize mid week.

girl im leaving that henna alone. and after my hiiscus, amla and bhringraj are gone imma be done with that too.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, oh thank you!   

I got my Jasmine today, i did order claudie montego bay(thanks to Brownie rave) and reconstructor that it for ordering.


----------

